# Seen on trail: Torque FRX 2012



## `Smubob´ (5. Juni 2011)

Da es sicher einige hier interessieren wird, gebe ich hier mal weiter was ich gestern in Stromberg auf dem Wildhog Trail erspäht habe...

Schon unten am Parkplatz dachte ich "Aha, ein Canyon Van...!?" - später zeigte sich dann, was sich darin befand: Es waren Vorserien-Testmodelle des neuen Torque FRX!  2 Canyoneros waren anscheinend mit fahrwerkstechnisch verschieden bestückten Versionen des Bikes dort unterwegs. Die eine Version hatte wohl einen BOS Dämpfer (habe ich selbst nicht gesehen, hatte aber ein Kumpel im Vorbeifahren erkannt), die andere war mit Fox 40 Kashima und Cane Creek Double Barrel bestückt - wie immer bei Canyon: in Sachen Parts wird geklotzt, nicht gekleckert. Ich persönlich hoffe ja, dass es wieder eine Version mit Boxxer R2C2 und Vivid Coil geben wird  Die Rahmen bauen optisch sehr stark auf die aktuellen Torques auf, der Rohrsatz war jedenfalls optisch sehr ähnlich, die gefräste Wippe war deutlich massiver. Ich habe auch kurz mit den beiden Testfahrern gesprochen, aber da das wohl noch ein ziemlich früher Vorserientest war, war natürlich weitestgehend alles top secret. Was jedoch herauskam war, dass die Bikes wohl so aufgebaut nur ca. 16kg auf die Waage bringen! Und in Sachen Geometrie wurde einfach dem aktuellen Stand der Technik Rechnung getragen -> z. B. flacherer Lenkwinkel (einfach das, was längst überfällig war, wie beim normalen Torque auch). Nach genauen Werten habe ich gar nicht erst gefragt, wird vermutlich eh noch nicht 100%ig fix sein. Es wird wohl eine Möglichkeit geben, einen Variostützen-Zug im Oberrohr zu verlegen - nice! Was mir optisch extrem gut gefiel war, dass der Rahmen wieder eine Strebe zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr hat (etwa so wie der alte Torque Rahmen), das finde ich beim normalen Torque fast schon hässlich. Auch das Styling in Sachen Farbe/Schriftzüge fand ich sehr gelungen: schwarz/nachtblau (?!) matt eloxierter Rahmen, riesiger TORQUE Schriftzug unten auf dem Unterrohr mit kleinem FRX zum Steuerrohr hin und ein relativ kleiner Canyon Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr. Alle Schriftzüge wie auch einige Parts (Lenker, Wippe, Kettenblatt...) waren blau - sah recht dezent aber doch sehr fett aus, genau mein Geschmack 

Da die Frage 100%ig kommen würde: *Nein, ich habe keine Fotos gemacht*  So viel Geheimhaltung sollte man den Leuten von Canyon schon gönnen, finde ich...


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Juni 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (5. Juni 2011)

wer die neue Bike 7/2011 daheim rumliegen hat, kann ein kleines Bild vom neuen sehen und zwar da wo es um Rob-J geht.

schaut gut aus, hoffen wir mal auf eine anständige DH taugliche Geo!


----------



## sundawn77 (6. Juni 2011)

Klingt sauber, dann gibts vielleicht doch wieder ein Canyon demnächst ;-)


----------



## >Helge< (6. Juni 2011)

Die Jungs habe ich auch gesehen und mich auch über die Bikes gewundert, leider keine Zeit gehabt näher hinzugucken!

...ich bin gespannt, wurde ja Zeit dass die das FRX mal überarbeiten!


----------



## flow1000 (6. Juli 2011)

Fette sache  hoffentlich ist die Geo gescheit überarbeitet


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. Juli 2011)

flow1000 schrieb:


> Fette sache  hoffentlich ist die Geo gescheit überarbeitet



stimmt die hat zuletzt ja sowas von gar nicht gepasst..


----------



## steveo282 (12. Juli 2011)

hi,
hab vermutlich die beiden torques 2012 in saalbach beim freeride festival direkt vor mir beim bikewash begutachten können... schauen echt geil aus, eins hatte den double barrel drinnen ...
auch der tibor hatte eins von den neuen modellen in schwarz gold ..


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Juli 2011)

Komme gerade aus Bad Wildbad,...und wer war da?
Stefan Hermann mit zwei neuen Torques. Viel erzählen möchte ich garnicht,...als das ihr euch freuen könnt wenn es kommt.
Sympatischer Kerl, der ein offenes Ohr hatte wenn um Probleme mit dem Rad ging und selbst Hand angelegt hat.


----------



## steveo282 (16. Juli 2011)

hab hier mal ein bild von der gopro, sehr "paparazzi-haft" aber immerhin etwas 
wie auch beim tibor ist auch beim stefan das canyon logo neu designt und  am unterrohr platziert .. sieht sehr sehr geil aus, hoffe die lassen  das so und machen nicht den standard decor hin!


----------



## ZOL4 (17. Juli 2011)

Picture from the new Torque FRX  (fox 40 or fox 36 180mm), in a French Mag.

http://forum.velovert.com/topic/138451-canyon-torque/page__st__240__gopid__4383458


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siggi81 (17. Juli 2011)

Das Foto aus dem Franzosen Forum sieht aber was den Lenkwinkel betrifft heftig aus. Vielleicht schiel ich aber auch nur...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

steveo282 schrieb:


> hab hier mal ein bild von der gopro, sehr "paparazzi-haft" aber immerhin etwas


WOW, ein Rad mit Doppelbrücke und Stahlfeder   Aber schön zu sehen, dass auch schon eine Version mit Boxxer unterwegs ist, die überfette 40 find ich einfach kagge...




steveo282 schrieb:


> wie auch beim tibor ist auch beim stefan das canyon logo neu designt und  am unterrohr platziert .. sieht sehr sehr geil aus, hoffe die lassen  das so und machen nicht den standard decor hin!


Ganz meine Meinung! 




Siggi81 schrieb:


> Das Foto aus dem Franzosen Forum sieht aber was den Lenkwinkel betrifft heftig aus. Vielleicht schiel ich aber auch nur...


- Rad steht schief
- extrem schlechtes Foto
Der Lenkwinkel ist flacher als beim alten, aber SO flach nicht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Bike auch in Saalbach gesehen. Eins stand samstags ewig beim Marzocchi-Stand rum. 
Mir gefällt es nicht besonders. Ich finde es zu filigran.


----------



## steveo282 (19. Juli 2011)

ja, das war von tibor..
das filigrane ist genau mein ding


----------



## tommyOO (19. Juli 2011)

warum filigran? Ist das Ober -und Unterrohr schmäler geworden?


----------



## Xplosion51 (19. Juli 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> warum filigran? Ist das Ober -und Unterrohr schmäler geworden?



ich würde sagen es ist auf regulär torque niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es nicht besonders. Ich finde es zu filigran.


Das finde ich jetzt nicht, kann aber sein, dass es mit einer wuchtigen 40 oder 888 wegen dem flachen, dünn wirkenden Oberrohr so wirkt - neben dem Technischen noch ein Grund für die Boxxer  Aber dennoch ist nach meinem Geschmack das alte FR (ohne X!) optisch das Schönste, das es gab - und das sage ich jetzt nicht, weil ich eins habe  Danach kommt dann das neue FRX 




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> ich würde sagen es ist auf regulär torque niveau.


Ja, ich fand auch, dass der Hauptrahmen optisch SEHR nahe am Standard-Torque ist.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Juli 2011)

Also das alte FR sieht ja dem alten FRX seeeeehr ähnlich, dann müsste das doch an zweiter Stelle vor dem neuen kommen


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2011)

Nope, das alte will mir irgendwie einfach nicht so richtig gefallen.  Liegt womöglich dran, dass das mit dem viel zu steilen Lenkwinkel (vor allem mit Doppelbrücke) einfach untauglich aussieht und dass die andere Wippe irgendwie wie ne Bastellösung wirkt. Außerdem hat das neue FRX ein für mich optisch sehr wichtiges Detail wieder zurückgewonnen: das klassische Sitzrohr-Gusset


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Juli 2011)

Na das Gusset hat das alte ja auch. Das mit der Doppelbrücke stimmt schon. Gefällt mir mit Totem auch besser. Lenkwinkel hin oder her, ist wohl nicht state of the art, aber das Bike macht auch so riesen Spaß und ist agil wie sau. Kam damit in Livigno auch auf der Downhill-Strecke gut zurecht.  Zur Not kann man ja auch ein Angleset verwenden. Aber irgendwann in naher oder ferner Zukunft schwebt mir doch ein andere Rahmen vor. Aber kein Canyon mehr . Aber erstmal muss ne englische Bifi her.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

Breite Zustimmung 

Ich bin mit meinem Torque gerade sehr zufrieden, das fahr ich so lange bis es auseinander fällt oder ich so viel Geld übrig habe, dass dieses weg muss bevor es schlecht wird  ...oder bis mir Canyon ein neues FRX sponsort  ich mach dann auch ganz viel Werbung dafür und poste andauernd schöne Fotos davon


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Juli 2011)

Frag mal volleybecker. In Saalbach wurde wohl ein Prototyp geklaut .


----------



## Deleted 125853 (20. Juli 2011)

Jau das war nen Ding! Kaum aus dem Auto ausgestiegen turnte ein Polizist um uns rum. Nach intensiver Begutachtung unsere zwei Torques und der Frage von uns, ob alles in Ordnung ist hat er uns gefragt, ob wir nachweisen können, dass das unsere Bikes sind!?!
Komiker! Hat natürlich jeder die Rechnung seines Fahrrades mit im Urlaub.
Auf Nachfragen sagte er es wurden zwei Canyon Bikes aus dem Hotel gestohlen. Eins davon soll ein Prototyp gewesen sein.

Echt spaßig die Öschis ;-)

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

Ohje, die Bike-Klauerei nimmt in letzter Zeit ja echt drastische Ausmaße an...


----------



## schwarze13 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei noch ein Foto - leider von vorne.

Hat jemand noch andere?


----------



## tommyOO (20. Juli 2011)

fein fein mit dem Ultimate Laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp7586 (21. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe gehört, dass es für 2012 einer Doppelbrückenfreigabe für das "normale" Torque geben soll. Da das FRX dem "normlen" sehr ähnlich sieht, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das auch klappt. Minidownhiller gibt es ja immer öfter.

Mit gefällt das neue filigrane auch sehr gut!!


----------



## ollum104 (21. Juli 2011)

in der neuen Freeride ist ein kleiner Bericht drin.
Verstellbarer Federweg hinten (203/185), Preise ab 2099 â¬, Lenkwinkel 64,5 Grad, cane creek double barrel usw...

"Der Rahmen mit 3350 Gramm dient als Plattform fÃ¼r fÃ¼nf verschiedene Komplettbikes." 
Allerdings geht hieraus nicht hervor, ob in der gÃ¼nstigen Variante auch der double barrel verbaut ist...


----------



## steveo282 (21. Juli 2011)

das neue frx wird immer interessanter für mich!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Juli 2011)

Ok, das Gewicht katapultiert das alte FRX natürlich weit ins Abseits.


----------



## J00lz (21. Juli 2011)

was wiegt der aktuelle rahmen?


----------



## _PETE_ (21. Juli 2011)

Laut Canyon Website 4150g


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2011)

Da wird das normale Torque eigentlich überflüssig. Da bin ich echt mal gespannt. Hoffentlich ist man da nicht zu viele Kompromisse eingegangen.


----------



## J00lz (22. Juli 2011)

klingt wirklich gut  

gibts sicher was hübsches für 2500,-

Mal sehn wie sich die Ausstattung im Vergleich zum neuen Tues DH macht, eins von den beiden wirds wohl werden...


----------



## Xah88 (22. Juli 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> anbei noch ein Foto - leider von vorne.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 213936


 
Arschgeiles Foto übrigens...ich wünschte ich könnte das auch so lässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berndott (22. Juli 2011)

in der neuen Freeride ist auch ein Foto drin


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> in der neuen Freeride ist ein kleiner Bericht drin.
> Verstellbarer Federweg hinten (203/185), Preise ab 2099 , Lenkwinkel 64,5 Grad, cane creek double barrel usw...
> 
> "Der Rahmen mit 3350 Gramm dient als Plattform für fünf verschiedene Komplettbikes."


Klingt echt sehr interessant! 




ollum104 schrieb:


> Allerdings geht hieraus nicht hervor, ob in der günstigen Variante auch der double barrel verbaut ist...


Wohl kaum 




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ok, das Gewicht katapultiert das alte FRX natürlich weit ins Abseits.


Das war zu erwarten  Die Jungs, die ich damals in Stromberg gesehen habe meinten ja mit dem Aufbau, den sie gerade unterm Hintern hatten (DB + 40, 1KB) um die 16kg...!




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Da wird das normale Torque eigentlich überflüssig.


Sagst DU!  Zielgruppe des normalen Torque sind doch eher die ambitionierten AM/Enduro-Tourer, die auch mal in den Park wollen oder z. B. ne Woche Urlaub in PdS damit machen wollen, nicht unbedingt die reinen Bergrunterfahrer und Bikeparker. Gerade so Bikes wie das Torque, meistens dann in der günstigen, leichten und variablen Trailflow Variante, sieht man oft unter dem Hintern von nahezu fahrtechnik-freien MTB-Anfängern, die sich was gekauft haben zum "reinwachsen". Für solche Leute macht ein FRX keinen Sinn.


----------



## steveo282 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass Canyon mit dem neuen Bike nen race-downhill-kompatibles Bike auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus. Der Lenkwinkel klingt schonmal sehr tauglich und wenn auch Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge etwa im Bereich des normalen Torque bleiben, könnte das richtig interessant werden


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sagst DU!  Zielgruppe des normalen Torque sind doch eher die ambitionierten AM/Enduro-Tourer, die auch mal in den Park wollen oder z. B. ne Woche Urlaub in PdS damit machen wollen, nicht unbedingt die reinen Bergrunterfahrer und Bikeparker. Gerade so Bikes wie das Torque, meistens dann in der günstigen, leichten und variablen Trailflow Variante, sieht man oft unter dem Hintern von nahezu fahrtechnik-freien MTB-Anfängern, die sich was gekauft haben zum "reinwachsen". Für solche Leute macht ein FRX keinen Sinn.



Naja, die Option den Federweg auf 185 mm einzustellen und lediglich 100 g Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem normalen Torque und dann 5 Modelle... Da kann ich alle mit zufrieden machen und das bisherige Torque in die Tonne kloppen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus. Der Lenkwinkel klingt schonmal sehr tauglich und wenn auch Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge etwa im Bereich des normalen Torque bleiben, könnte das richtig interessant werden



Ob die da mal nicht zu viel Material am Rahmen gespart haben... Wär schade wenn sich Nichtberufsfahrer nach nem Crash im Steinfeld nen neuen Rahmen kaufen müssten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Naja, die Option den Federweg auf 185 mm einzustellen und lediglich 100 g Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem normalen Torque und dann 5 Modelle... Da kann ich alle mit zufrieden machen und das bisherige Torque in die Tonne kloppen...


Achso, du meinst lediglich den Rahmen selbst? Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich meinte halt das FRX als FRX - mit 1 Kettenblatt und Doppelbrücke (oder zumindest Totem Coil)...! Weil nur 5 Modelle für Torque inkl. FRX dürfte zu wenig sein, um alle Varianten abzudecken.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> i
> "Der Rahmen mit 3350 Gramm dient als Plattform für fünf verschiedene Komplettbikes."



Ich bezog mich auf diese Aussage. Würde mich wundern, wenn es 5 verschiedene Big-Bike-Aufbauten geben wird.

Edit: Also 5 verschiedene FRX Komplettbikes soll's laut Freeride geben, wenn das so stimmt.


----------



## >Helge< (22. Juli 2011)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Website 4150g



Wo hast Du das bitte gefunden?

Bin glaube ich  ......


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2011)

Beim Frameset.


----------



## >Helge< (22. Juli 2011)

oh, sorry...Mißverständniß!

........zum neuen FRX...es wird meins Schatzzzzzz....werden!


----------



## Broenner (22. Juli 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> anbei noch ein Foto - leider von vorne.
> 
> ...


 

Tja leute votec hat es 2011 vorgemacht und shcon 2010 mit dem ultimate laufradsatz und canyon macht es nach .


----------



## smithi80 (23. Juli 2011)

Ja da die ultimate ein absoluter geheimtipp sind und auser votec sonst keiner welche hatte...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Juli 2011)

Broenner schrieb:


> Tja leute votec hat es 2011 vorgemacht und shcon 2010 mit dem ultimate laufradsatz und canyon macht es nach .



Tja, Votec-Fanboy . Nur weil die an einem Prototyp verbaut sind heißt es ja noch lange nicht, dass die auch bei den finalen Modellen verbaut werden


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf diese Aussage. Würde mich wundern, wenn es 5 verschiedene Big-Bike-Aufbauten geben wird.


Ja, das war mir schon klar! Und ich bin der Meinung, dass das schon hinkommt. 2 x DH Race Aufbau (1 x High End, 1 x preiswert), dann 2 Bikepark-Aufbauten (auch wieder 2 Preisklassen) und dann evtl. noch eine Extrem-FR-Tour-Variante mit Hammerschmidt, Luftdämpfer, Variostütze und Totem Dual-Position Air. 




Broenner schrieb:


> Tja leute votec hat es 2011 vorgemacht und shcon 2010 mit dem ultimate laufradsatz und canyon macht es nach .


Tja, beim VFR hat man dann aber das Problem, dass man einen ultrahässlichen, bockschweren Rahmen an den Teilen hängen hat, den man erstmal loswerden muss


----------



## ollum104 (23. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das war mir schon klar! Und ich bin der Meinung, dass das schon hinkommt. 2 x DH Race Aufbau (1 x High End, 1 x preiswert), dann 2 Bikepark-Aufbauten (auch wieder 2 Preisklassen) und dann evtl. noch eine Extrem-FR-Tour-Variante mit Hammerschmidt, Luftdämpfer, Variostütze und Totem Dual-Position Air.



Wobei dann wahrscheinlich die Grenzen zwischen oben zitierten/gewünschten Bikes und dem Rock- bzw. Dropzone wirklich fließend sind. 
Könnte mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Canyon ein Segment in den letzten Jahren doppelt bedient hat. 
Aber man wird sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (23. Juli 2011)

hab mal das Bild vin der neuen Freeride gescannt finds Sau Geil 
aber auch der neue YT Rahmen ist Geil da oben rechts
links davon ist ein neuer UMF Rahmen Prototype kopie von Cube Hanzz


----------



## Suicyclist (23. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie "spiddelig"...
Ich mag meinen 2011er Mostertruck immer noch!


----------



## Fluffi (23. Juli 2011)

Der starke Knick im Sitzrohr, auf HÃ¶he der Wippe ist schon sehr gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig.

Ich bin aber auch auf das YT Tunes fÃ¼r "weit unter 2000,-â¬" gespannt. Wie auf dem Bild zu lesen. Der Rahmen schaut schon cool aus.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (23. Juli 2011)

Sieht aber nach einen relativ hohem Tretlager aus. Zumindest min. genauso hoch wie beim aktuellem 'normalen' Torque, bei dem ich das manchmal schon etwas stelzig finde.
Dachte im DH ist aktuell ein tiefes Tretlager angesagt. Ein aktuelles Spezi Demo hat mit 343mm Tretlagerhöhe so gut wie gar keinen Offset.


----------



## christophersch (24. Juli 2011)

Man, ich bin echt schnell zu begeistern... ICH WILL DASS!!!
vor allem, lässt es sich mit ein wenig Tuning unter die 15er Marke bringen!
hat jemand ne Ahnung was das für ne Kurbel ist? Ist das die e-13?!
und auch ungewohnt einen SDG Sattel an nem Torque zu sehen...
bin echt mega gespannt auf die 2012er Produktpalette von Canyon! Stichwort Sitched, Torque-Gestaltung usw.....

Christopher


----------



## Broenner (24. Juli 2011)

alSO ICH FINDE DAS TEIL AUCH VOLL KRASS  die 40er endlich mit kashima-coat die hätte ich auch gerne in meinem votec.


----------



## DerJon (24. Juli 2011)

find von der optik her nich so berauschend... sieht irgendwie so drahtig aus für n freerider... das YT tues trifft eher meinen geschmack vom rahmen her


----------



## >Helge< (24. Juli 2011)

...meins....


----------



## Xplosion51 (24. Juli 2011)

Das '12er FRX ist auf dem Bild in Größe L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (24. Juli 2011)

Stefan Herrmann ist Heute den IXS Cup Bad Wildbad mit dem neuen Torque gefahren.


----------



## 9mmBong (24. Juli 2011)

Oh man kein 2011er mehr bekommen und mich so aufs 2012er gefreut und jetzt kommt Canyon mit nem beschissenen Leichtbau-DHer daher der eher meinem Torque ES gleicht als einem ausgewachsene BigBike. Bin mal gespannt wie hoch die Austauschrate der Wippe dieses mal wird.


----------



## TKB3550 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Als ich dann noch weiter nach dem neuen FRX "forschte" entdeckte ich  diese Bilder 
auf denen das neue FRX von Tibor zu sehen ist (glaube zumindest das es dieses ist).


Link:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/877806

Ich persöhnlich finde jedoch das FRX, das in der Freeride 
abgebildet ist sowohl von der Ausstattung als auch vom Design besser.

Viele Grüße

TKB3550


----------



## steveo282 (25. Juli 2011)

Hat mit dem 2012er nix am Hut! 

Ist nen stinknormales 2011er Torque in L mit einem gekürztem Sitzrohr und einer DC Gabel..


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Juli 2011)

TKB3550 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Als ich dann noch weiter nach dem neuen FRX "forschte" entdeckte ich diese Bilder
> auf denen das neue FRX von Tibor zu sehen ist (glaube zumindest das es dieses ist).
> ...


ist nicht der FRX aus dem Freeride! das ist der aktuelle Torgue FR


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juli 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Wobei dann wahrscheinlich die Grenzen zwischen oben zitierten/gewünschten Bikes und dem Rock- bzw. Dropzone wirklich fließend sind.


Stimmt, das war aber auch beim alten FRX schon immer so  Und das trifft dann auch nur auf die FR-lastigeren Modelle zu.




ollum104 schrieb:


> Könnte mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Canyon ein Segment in den letzten Jahren doppelt bedient hat.


Also ich finde, dass z. B. die Übergänge zwischen Nerve AM und Strive SEHR fließend sind.




x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> finds Sau Geil


DITO  Die schei$$ 40 muss raus und die KeFü dürfte nicht weiß sein! Der Rest ist absolut perfekt 




Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Sieht aber nach einen relativ hohem Tretlager aus. Zumindest min. genauso hoch wie beim aktuellem 'normalen' Torque, bei dem ich das manchmal schon etwas stelzig finde.
> Dachte im DH ist aktuell ein tiefes Tretlager angesagt. Ein aktuelles Spezi Demo hat mit 343mm Tretlagerhöhe so gut wie gar keinen Offset.


Das dürfte optisch etwas täuschen durch die abfallende Kettenstrebe. Schau dir mal genau die Höhe der Hinterachse und der Kurbelachse an, die liegen fast auf einer Höhe. Ich schätze der Offset liegt im Bereich um +15mm. Mein altes FR hat rechnerisch +22 und das passt gut, wie ich finde, ist nicht zu hoch.




KA-Biker schrieb:


> Stefan Herrmann ist Heute den IXS Cup Bad Wildbad mit dem neuen Torque gefahren.


Davon ein paar schöne Bilder wären was 




TKB3550 schrieb:


> Als ich dann noch weiter nach dem neuen FRX "forschte" entdeckte ich  diese Bilder
> auf denen das neue FRX von Tibor zu sehen ist (glaube zumindest das es dieses ist).


Das ist kein FRX, das ist einfach nur ein normales Torque mit 888. Ich meine, Tibor hat bei Facebook was zu dem Bild geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ewoodster (26. Juli 2011)

Ich muss sagen auf dem Scan da oben hat mich das 2012er Tues optisch viel eher überzeugt als das Torque. 
Das das 2011er Tues das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat war ja schon bekannt, jetzt sieht es auch noch 10x so gut aus.
Sollte ich mir oberhalb meines Strives noch einen Downhiller zulegen, wird ein Tues wohl die erste Wahl.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Juli 2011)

Ewoodster schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen auf dem Scan da oben hat mich das 2012er Tues optisch viel eher überzeugt als das Torque.
> Das das 2011er Tues das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat war ja schon bekannt, jetzt sieht es auch noch 10x so gut aus.
> Sollte ich mir oberhalb meines Strives noch einen Downhiller zulegen, wird ein Tues wohl die erste Wahl.


volle zustimmung mir gefällt das Tues auch viel besser als das FRX 
Tues steht auch auf meiner liste


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juli 2011)

Also das Tues (egal ob alt oder Proto) finde ich einfach nur brutalst hÃ¤sslich. Ich muss sagen, ich finde das neue FRX ja schon echt nice. Aber wenn ich mir 2012 einen DH'er aufbauen wÃ¼rde, hÃ¤tte bei den momentan bekannten Neuheiten wohl das Specialized Status die Nase vorn. In der billigsten Variante mit Vengeance SC und auch sonst eher schrottigen Teilen 1999â¬ - alle Parts weg, Boxxer + Vivid + auch sonst gescheite Teile dran, dann wÃ¤re das ein feines Teil. Ist vom Hinterbau her dem Torque gar nicht so un-Ã¤hnlich, so weit man das von der Optik her sagen kann 

Hier mal meine Interpretation davon:


----------



## duD3 (26. Juli 2011)

das müllabfuhr-orange ist jetzt wohl das neue weiß ? urghs

lg
preach


----------



## sundawn77 (26. Juli 2011)

Die Form des Status wär ja nicht meins, dann läge mir schon eher das schwarze Demo.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juli 2011)

duD3 schrieb:


> das müllabfuhr-orange ist jetzt wohl das neue weiß ? urghs


Weiß war schon immer schei$$e und wird es auch unabhängig von irgendwelchen sog. "Trends" immer bleiben  Gibt nix hässlicheres als weiße Parts am Bike - meine Meinung. Orange war schon immer cool, nur haben das jetzt auch die Modeschlampen bemerkt, die die ganze Zeit weiß oder Elox-Overflow cool fanden...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die Form des Status wär ja nicht meins, dann läge mir schon eher das schwarze Demo.


Ist bei mir genau umgekehrt... ich fand das Demo schon immer grottenhässlich, finde den Hinterbau einfach übermäßig wuchtig und hängebauch-mäßig, selbst beim neuen noch. Wobei matt-schwarz mit glänzend schwarzen Decals echt extrem edel ist


----------



## Radon0 (26. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Rad wirklich so Porno wird wie es sich anhört und dann noch bezahlbar bleibt dann bin ich echt am Überlegen ( ob ich mir das holle und nicht ein Votec.

Und Weiße Teile am Rad sind schon geil wenn es nur zwei Farben hat weiß und schwarz (sabber)


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juli 2011)

Radon0 schrieb:


> Und Weiße Teile am Rad sind schon geil wenn es nur zwei Farben hat weiß und schwarz


Wenn auch schon am Rahmen weiß ist, ist das die einzige Ausnahme


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juli 2011)




----------



## smithi80 (27. Juli 2011)

Hier kann man das 2012er FRX in Aktion sehen....

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14488


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. Juli 2011)

FETT


----------



## VFRider (28. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das Torque auch mega geil und werde mir es auch direkt kaufen wenn es zu bekommen ist. Hoffe nur das es nicht zu teuer wird mit der Fox 40 und den Ultimate Felgen.


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. Juli 2011)




----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juli 2011)

ich will auch ne DC in meinem Torque


----------



## Cortezsi (30. Juli 2011)

@Xplosion51

Auf dem Foto erkennt man ja fast nichts, kannst Du das bitte mal etwas größer posten?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juli 2011)

Aha, Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr "ge-erlkönig-t"


----------



## Machlovio (31. Juli 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Hier kann man das 2012er FRX in Aktion sehen....
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14488


Weiss jemand von wem die Musik zum Vid ist?


----------



## Xplosion51 (31. Juli 2011)

Steht am Ende des Videos


----------



## Popstadl (1. August 2011)

hier gibts noch ne preview zum neuen torque 2012, wohl mit nem prototypen:

http://www.tri-ride.com/en/news/spy/esclusivo-canyon-torque-frx-2012-spy-preview/

freu mich jedenfalls schon drauf, wird wohl mein nächstes bike für 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (1. August 2011)

Popstadl schrieb:


> hier gibts noch ne preview zum neuen torque 2012, wohl mit nem prototypen:
> 
> http://www.tri-ride.com/en/news/spy/esclusivo-canyon-torque-frx-2012-spy-preview/
> 
> freu mich jedenfalls schon drauf, wird wohl mein nächstes bike für 2012




Was soll das sein auf dem Oberrohr? (Bild 3)
Zündschloß ?


----------



## PD544 (1. August 2011)

Ich hoffe es gibt nächstes Jahr wieder ein playzone mit mz ausstattung, 2fach kurbel für ca 1800 weiß jemand darüber was? bzw allgemein über die 2012er nicht-FRX Torque Modelle?


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Was soll das sein auf dem Oberrohr? (Bild 3)
> Zündschloß ?


Abdeckung der Leitungsdurchführung für eine Variostütze mit Ansteuerung von unten (z. B. RS Reverb Stealth, die ab 2012 kommt).


----------



## Newmi (3. August 2011)

So wie es auf dem einen Bild aussieht, wird der Dämpfer auch in 4 Positionen verstellbar sein!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. August 2011)

Gerade auf Facebook gesehen, Photo-Set von Tibors FRX-Proto! 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.237855269581166.66242.190241427675884&type=1

Sehr geiler Rahmen!!  Nur die Anbauteile würd ich bis auf Bremse, Reifen und Aheadcap (wie geil ist die denn bitte??) wegwerfen...

Auf dem 2. Bild sieht man auch, dass die Cable-Routing Öffnung wohl nicht (zwingend) für die Reverb Stealth gedacht ist...


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2011)

Stimmt, das Eloxal passt alles nicht zusammen und die Nickelbeschichtung zusammen mit den Bremshebeln ist auch seltsan.

Aber den riesigen Torque Aufkleber hätte ich auch gerne! Lasercutter ahoi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (4. August 2011)

Die Idee is mir auch schon durch den Kopf geschossen


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. August 2011)

Das mit dem Eloxal finde ich jetzt nicht mal sooo schlimm, zumal keine ganz krassen Unterschiede dabei sind. Ich meine eher vom technischen Aspekt her... ich stehe so gar nicht auf Marzocchi, vor allem nicht auf die Luftdämpfer (wobei ich dir auch recht gebe, dass die Nickel-Standrohre optisch echt stören), Flatbar find ich kagge, Sattel und Griffe gehen technisch wie optisch nicht, die Spank Felgen sind minderwertig (zumindest die nicht-Evo)... 

Aber der große Aufkleber auf dem unterrohr ist Pflicht, wenn mal die originalen runter kommen  Wird nur bei unseren alten Böcken mit dem kantigen Rohrsatz nicht so gut kommen wie beim neuen meine Herren


----------



## -Soulride- (4. August 2011)

Glaub ich garnicht mal. Wenn mans richtig dimensioniert und positioniert könnts schon passen. Das Umwerferkabel läuft halt bei uns noch drüber, aber da gibts ja schlimmeres.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. August 2011)

Ja klar, das könnte schon gut kommen! Beim runden Rohr kann der Schriftzug halt größer ausfallen. Für den Umwerferzug wäre halt eine Führung wie beim Nerve klasse! Aber wenn man die Halter noch farblich anpasst, stört das vermutlich kaum


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Beim runden Rohr kann der Schriftzug halt größer ausfallen.


Andererseits: den Schriftzug ums Eck gehen zu lassen könnte einen ganz eigenen Reiz haben...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. August 2011)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Andererseits: den Schriftzug ums Eck gehen zu lassen könnte einen ganz eigenen Reiz haben...


Auch wieder wahr... wer probierts mal aus und postet Bilder?


----------



## Schiltrac (4. August 2011)

Wenn mir den Aufkleber besorgst! 
Bei mir muss eh der Lack ab. Entweder wird es Raw oder so ein Neongrün oder Sattgrün... 
Dann wär so ein Torque aufkleber schon schön


----------



## KA-Biker (7. August 2011)

Ich hab mal wieder was neues für euch gefunden:


----------



## evilMonkeey (7. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gerade auf Facebook gesehen, Photo-Set von Tibors FRX-Proto!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.237855269581166.66242.190241427675884&type=1
> 
> ...




Also ich find ja, dass der ganze Rohrsatz ziemlich identisch ist, mit dem 2011er normalen Torque. Ist halt anders zusammengebruzelt. Interessant ist die wippe, die wirklich wesentlich massiver wirkt. Aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das die Performance jetzt so besser ist zum 2011er. Lenkwinkel halt ich immer noch für zu steil. Und warum kein durchgehendes 1,5er Steuerrohr? Dann könnte man evtl CC Angleset verwenden. Wirkt halt eher wie nen Freerider und nicht wie nen racebike.


----------



## Enrico002 (8. August 2011)

Schlage grade die Dirt auf und seh ein paar schicke infos wird laut dirt mit double barrel, f40, Deemax Ultimate, Elixir/Code Mix, XO und e.thirteen Kurbeln 3599 Euro kosten und in L ne Wheelbase 1176mm ne Tretlagerhöhe von 353 mm und 425mm Kettenstreben haben ich glaub bei mir  steht fest was füür ein bike für nächstes jahr angeschafft wird

edith: @ evilMonkeey angle set gibts auch für taperedsteuerrohre guckstu hier :http://www.canecreek.com/component-...uct=AngleSet ZS44 | ZS56#AngleSet ZS44 | ZS56

vielleicht auch noch intressant die anderen ausstattungsvarianten und preise (laut Dirt) 
Freeride Playzone 2099 euro
Downhill Speedzone 2199 euro
freeride tourer Rockzone 2499 euro
und nen besserer freerider Dropzone 2999 euro ( Fox 36 mit Kashima, CC DB, grüner laufradsatz (kann nachm foto nicht genau sagen was für einer) grünes design )
und eben noch der Teure Downhiller FRx Racezone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (8. August 2011)

der grüne ist wahrscheinlich der neue von dt


----------



## Enrico002 (8. August 2011)

ne sieht nicht nach Dt aus ist ne dunkelgrüne felge mi weiser aufschrift
 würd selbst auf spank tippen aber man kanns nicht richtig erkennen was auf den laufrädern drauf steh


----------



## evilMonkeey (8. August 2011)

Enrico002 schrieb:


> Schlage grade die Dirt auf und seh ein paar schicke infos wird laut dirt mit double barrel, f40, Deemax Ultimate, Elixir/Code Mix, XO und e.thirteen Kurbeln 3599 Euro kosten und in L ne Wheelbase 1176mm ne Tretlagerhöhe von 353 mm und 425mm Kettenstreben haben ich glaub bei mir  steht fest was füür ein bike für nächstes jahr angeschafft wird
> 
> edith: @ evilMonkeey angle set gibts auch für taperedsteuerrohre guckstu hier :http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=Complete&name=AngleSet&product=AngleSet%20ZS44%20|%20ZS56#AngleSet%20ZS44%20|%20ZS56
> 
> ...



Ach cool ok, aber da der beim Canyon integriert ist, dürfte der ja dennoch nicht passen oder?

Ansonsten ist der preis ne kampfansage. Echt geile ausstattung!


----------



## cxfahrer (8. August 2011)

alles 300 â¬ teurer  ...


----------



## Siggi81 (8. August 2011)

Auf die Ausstattung wirds ankommen. ;-)


----------



## sundawn77 (8. August 2011)

Bekommen alle 2012er Torques jetzt nen neuen Rahmen, auch die nicht frx's ?


----------



## Enrico002 (8. August 2011)

die alte torque reihe wird denk ich aufgelöst es gibt ja noch des 160 mm strive und da un das allte alpinist und vertride werden dan wohl durchs strive ersetzt fänd ich logischer als jetzt

@ evil monkey: zero Stack ->integriert


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. August 2011)

*Das normale Torque wird sicher nicht sterben. *
Das sieht man schon an der obigen Modellauflistung -- alle abfahrtsorientierten normalen Torques bekommen wohl den neuen FRX-Rahmen, die universalen bzw. leichten Torques (Vertride, Alpinist, ev. auch noch Trailflow) werden wohl den normalen Torque-Rahmen behalten. 

Und das macht auch Sinn so -- für diese (hervorragenden!) Modelle braucht's eine bergauf-fähige Geometrie, so z.B. einen vglw. steilen Sitzwinkel.

(und abgesehen davon wäre Canyon dumm, würden sie fertig entwickelte Modelle nicht als Cash Cows weiterhin anbieten...)


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. August 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder was neues für euch gefunden


Nice! Das silberne ist, im Gegensatz zu dem schwarzen (mit dem eigentlich schöneren Rahmen), auch mal vernünftig aufgebaut 




evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das die Performance jetzt so besser ist zum 2011er. Lenkwinkel halt ich immer noch für zu steil. Und warum kein durchgehendes 1,5er Steuerrohr? Dann könnte man evtl CC Angleset verwenden. Wirkt halt eher wie nen Freerider und nicht wie nen racebike.


Also ich denke schon, dass es deutlich besser gehen und auch, dass es race-tauglicher sein wird (wenn auch immernoch kein reines Racebike, logisch). Zumindest sprechen die Daten dafür. Den Lenkwinkel find ich top! Willst du so rumfahren wie der Barel...?  Aber ein 1.5 Steuerrohr fände ich auch gut, da könnte man entweder zero stack mit DC Gabel fahren oder Angle Set oder eben alles andere was man will...


@ Enrico002: Danke fürs Posten der Infos! 



Enrico002 schrieb:


> angle set gibts auch für taperedsteuerrohre guckstu hier :http://www.canecreek.com/component-...uct=AngleSet ZS44 | ZS56#AngleSet ZS44 | ZS56


Nope! Das Torque hat unten ein vollintegriertes Lager, da ist nix mit Angle Set. Das Problem hatte ich schon bei meinem 2009er (non-FRX)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (9. August 2011)

@ KA Biker: 

och wie süß! ist das da ein Kaninchen im ersten Bild?! ;-) und NEIN! es ist nicht  vernünftiger aufgebaut! schon fast hässlich, bis auf den Rahmen...


----------



## KA-Biker (9. August 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> @ KA Biker:
> 
> och wie süß! ist das da ein Kaninchen im ersten Bild?! ;-) und NEIN! es ist nicht  vernünftiger aufgebaut! schon fast hässlich, bis auf den Rahmen...




mit dem BOS Dämpfer würde ich auch klarkommen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. August 2011)

also die ausstattung wird der oberkracher, die neuerungen der rahmen sind auch sehr geil, das kann ich euch sagen


----------



## julius09 (9. August 2011)

Die normalen torques bleiben erhalten und bekommen einen leichteren Rohrsatz ähnlich zum Projekt S5, dann kommen noch die neuen torque frx die es dann ja auch in 5 Modellen gibt...
Ich würde mich auf ein Modell mit boxxer freuen !!


----------



## christophersch (9. August 2011)

woher hast du die Info, wenn man fragen darf? hab nämlich auch größtes Interesse an Infos Fotos etc


----------



## RolfK (9. August 2011)

Ich denke aus der neuen 'MountainBike'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (10. August 2011)

Gut erkannt RolfK !


----------



## Schiltrac (11. August 2011)

Bilder von Rob-J:

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=hp#!/p...0107139875751.306443.638230750&type=1&theater


----------



## Ronja (11. August 2011)

geht  nur wenn angemeldet


----------



## cxfahrer (11. August 2011)

66rc3evo ti *lechz*- zu schade dass das bike zu klein für mich ist  ...


----------



## christophersch (11. August 2011)

Achwas.... Alles Gewöhnungssache! 
Ich fahre mit 187 auch 'M'. Und der neue Rahmen scheint deutlich länger zu sein..


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2011)

Es wird geschrieben, dass die neuen normal torques einen leichteren rohrsatz bekommen...auf kosten von einschränkungen/stabilität??


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. August 2011)

nein, die teile wurden ausreichend getestet, wüsste spontan nichts von irgendwelchen einschränkungen


----------



## christophersch (11. August 2011)

Hier noch ein schönes Bild:


----------



## Xplosion51 (11. August 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Es wird geschrieben, dass die neuen normal torques einen leichteren rohrsatz bekommen...auf kosten von einschränkungen/stabilität??



Wenn sie die Wandstärke in Richtung Projekt S5 verändern,wird der Rahmen anfälliger für Dellen sein. (v.a. oberrohr..)


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2011)

....Mmhh... Danke auf jeden fall für die 2 meinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (12. August 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


>



Wie süüüüüß das Kaninchen das da am Griff rumknabbert 

Die Austattung scheint ja echt ziemlich gut zu werden! Auch wenn die Schwinge hässlich is.


----------



## sundawn77 (12. August 2011)

Kommen die 2012er Modelle wirklich mit Subrosa-Felgen?


----------



## Brave-Man (12. August 2011)

Enrico002 schrieb:


> Schlage grade die Dirt auf und seh ein paar schicke infos wird laut dirt mit double barrel, f40, Deemax Ultimate, Elixir/Code Mix, XO und e.thirteen Kurbeln 3599 Euro kosten und in L ne Wheelbase 1176mm ne Tretlagerhöhe von 353 mm und 425mm Kettenstreben haben ich glaub bei mir  steht fest was füür ein bike für nächstes jahr angeschafft wird
> 
> edith: @ evilMonkeey angle set gibts auch für taperedsteuerrohre guckstu hier :http://www.canecreek.com/component-...uct=AngleSet ZS44 | ZS56#AngleSet ZS44 | ZS56
> 
> ...







das canyon ist echt ein schönes rad, auch für mich sehr interessant..aber bei rahmengröße L nen radstand von 1176mm  find ich recht kurz


----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2011)

Brave-Man schrieb:


> das canyon ist echt ein schönes rad, auch für mich sehr interessant..aber bei rahmengröße L nen radstand von 1176mm  find ich recht kurz



das dürfte sich aber auf die "normalen" torques beziehen, da war das schon immer so (1170 wb bei xl  - sehr wendig, tricky bei drops), das frx war schon immer deutlich länger, irgendwo muss der federweg ja hin!


----------



## Xplosion51 (12. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> das dürfte sich aber auf die "normalen" torques beziehen, da war das schon immer so (1170 wb bei xl  - sehr wendig, tricky bei drops), das frx war schon immer deutlich länger, irgendwo muss der federweg ja hin!




Das FRX ist nicht länger,auch bei 200mm. (L=1170mm)


----------



## Xplosion51 (12. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Kommen die 2012er Modelle wirklich mit Subrosa-Felgen?



Bestimmt nicht,das ist nur das Rad von den PROs ( Rob,Tibor..)


----------



## sundawn77 (12. August 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht,das ist nur das Rad von den PROs ( Rob,Tibor..)



Scheint aber eine Top Felge zu sein, wenn die von Tibor und Rob auch aufm downhiller gefahren werden


----------



## Deleted 125853 (12. August 2011)

Scheint für die beiden vor allen Dingen für umme zu sein würde ich sagen ;-).


----------



## sundawn77 (12. August 2011)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Scheint für die beiden vor allen Dingen für umme zu sein würde ich sagen ;-).



Ja sicherlich, aber Spank hat ja auch eine Spike Felge die bestimmt auch für lau wäre. Warum nehmen die dann trotzdem die subrosa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jurupa (13. August 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren was die jeweiligen Modele so wiegen?!


----------



## Enrico002 (13. August 2011)

@sundawn77: Subrosa felgen sind leichter und bieten damit das bessere Handling und nen sauberen fahrstil halten seh auch aus und da se für lau sind für die pros ists auch kein ding nen ersatzlaufradsatz dabei zu haben, also wieso sollten sie schwerere spikes fahrn?

so kurz ist das jetzt auch nicht ein Session hatt 1203 mm und ein demo 1208 sind nur knapp 3 cm dies kürzer ist was dann auch gut zum etwas steileren lenkwinkel passt wird halt eher ein wendiges bike


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Scheint aber eine Top Felge zu sein, wenn die von Tibor und Rob auch aufm downhiller gefahren werden


böser Trugschluss! Die meisten Erklärungen stehen ja schon da. Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie miserabel die Qualität der normalen Subrosa ist (leicht einknickende Außenwangen - und das, obwohl die Felgen bleischwer sind, bei kleinsten Steinschlägen großflächige Lackabplatzer und dann auch noch sau teuer!) will ich von den Evos gar nichts wissen...! Noch ein Beispiel: im Worldcup wird u. a. auch der DT EX 1750 LRS gefahren, den fährt man u. U. auf S1 Trails ratzfatz zu Brei, wenn man nicht aufpasst...


Und nochmal an alle, die sich über die Anbauteile wundern: die bisher gezeigten Fotos (mit der Ausnahme des Bikes mit 40/CC DB/Deemax Ultimate) sind individuell aufgebaute Bikes von gesponserten Fahrern, die Teile wird man sehr wahrscheinlich nie an den Serienbikes sehen! (in vielen Fällen "zum Glück!" )


----------



## christophersch (14. August 2011)

sorry, aber da muss ich dich korrigieren. Auch das gezeigte Bild mit der 36 Kashima und den Spank Laufrädern wird es im Handel geben. Es ist das nächste Torque Frx Dropzone.
Aber ich bin auch nicht besonders angetan von dem Laufradsatz. Da waren die Deemax schon deutlich hochwertiger und auch Deetracks oder DT Laufräder hätte ich bevorzugt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. August 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> sorry, aber da muss ich dich korrigieren. Auch das gezeigte Bild mit der 36 Kashima und den Spank Laufrädern wird es im Handel geben. Es ist das nächste Torque Frx Dropzone.


An ein Bild mit 36er kann ich mich gerade nicht erinnern... hier im Thread oder woanders?


----------



## christophersch (16. August 2011)

Das Hier: http://forum.velovert.com/topic/138451-canyon-torque/page__st__240__gopid__4383458

Es wird auch in der "Mountainbike" gezeigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das Hier: http://forum.velovert.com/topic/138451-canyon-torque/page__st__240__gopid__4383458
> 
> Es wird auch in der "Mountainbike" gezeigt...



mit I-Beam Sattel und Hive-Kurbeln???

Kann ich kaum glauben. Sieht aber schick aus..


----------



## christophersch (16. August 2011)

Seltsame Ausstattungs Änderungen finde ich auch. Aber der gleiche Sattel und die gleiche Kurbel sind ja auch am Topmodel dran...


----------



## RaceFace89 (16. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... und dann evtl. noch eine Extrem-FR-Tour-Variante mit Hammerschmidt, Luftdämpfer, Variostütze und Totem Dual-Position Air.  ...



das ganze bei 15,5kg und es ist gekauft


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das Hier: http://forum.velovert.com/topic/138451-canyon-torque/page__st__240__gopid__4383458
> 
> Es wird auch in der "Mountainbike" gezeigt...


Ach das. Na die Ausstattung ist ja (eben bis auf die gammeligen Felgen) auch echt top 




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> das ganze bei 15,5kg und es ist gekauft


Sollte ja kein Problem sein, notfalls (wir immer halt ) mit etwas Umbauen. Die neue Dualposition Air Totem ist leichter abgegeben als die aktuelle Solo Air. Mit leichtem LRS, Cockpit, I-Beam und Luftdämpfer sollte man auch die Hammerschmidt und die Variostütze wieder kompensieren können. 15,5 wird evtl. knapp, aber 15,7-15,8 müsste passen.


----------



## RaceFace89 (17. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die neue Dualposition Air Totem ist leichter abgegeben als die aktuelle Solo Air. Mit leichtem LRS, Cockpit, I-Beam und Luftdämpfer sollte man auch die Hammerschmidt und die Variostütze wieder kompensieren können. 15,5 wird evtl. knapp, aber 15,7-15,8 müsste passen.



also 15,8 bei vario,totem solo air dual position,vivid air und hammerschmidt,lass ich mir auch gefallen,will auf den luxuxs nicht mehr verzichten, wo ich mir ja auch alles erkämpfe 

meins liegt ja laut rechenexempel auch so in dem dreh.

also liebes canyon team bitte,bitte lesen und zur eurobike fertig haben:
-totem solo air dual postion/totem solo air
-vivid air
-reverb
-hammerschmidt
-farblich schön abgestimmt



schließlich möchtet ihr ja nr.3 an mich verkaufen 

komme euch eh am samstag am stand besuchen und hab bares dabei


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2011)

Na das nenne ich mal offensiv!  Ist das normal nicht umgekehrt (also seitens der Werbung) so...? 

Ich komme evtl. auch zur EB, falls noch jemand mitfährt. Melde mich ggf. nochmal, dann könnte man sich dort treffen.


----------



## anulu (18. August 2011)

Mal gespannt was so auf der Eurobike rumsteht 
Vllt. gibts jan kleines Canyon-Treffen


----------



## sundawn77 (18. August 2011)

Hab jetzt gehört dass die neuen frx alle mit subrosa Evos kommen und die Qualität dieser Felgen mittlerweile deutlich besser sein soll als früher. 
Leicht sind sie auf jeden Fall mal


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2011)

Naja, man kann sich dann ja immer noch überlegen, ob man die Laufräder einfach mal fährt, und sich überraschen lässt, wie Felgen und Naben (ist denn bekannt, was da verbaut wird?) halten oder ob man den LRS direkt neu austauscht. 
Um die höllisch geile Kombi des blauen Rahmens mit den Deemax Ultimate wärs auf jeden Fall schade, denn die fetzt!


----------



## sundawn77 (18. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, man kann sich dann ja immer noch überlegen, ob man die Laufräder einfach mal fährt, und sich überraschen lässt, wie Felgen und Naben (ist denn bekannt, was da verbaut wird?) halten oder ob man den LRS direkt neu austauscht.
> Um die höllisch geile Kombi des blauen Rahmens mit den Deemax Ultimate wärs auf jeden Fall schade, denn die fetzt!



Zu den Naben weiß ich jetzt auch nichts, kann am Samstag ja mal fragen wenn ich mein torque bekomme. 

Vielleicht probiere ich die subrosa evos einfach mal aus. Vom Papier her könnte es eine gute und günstigere alternative zu den Ztr flows sein. Gewicht ist echt niedrig mit 505-520 gr.
Optisch finde ich die zudem auch sehr ansprechend, zumindest in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (20. August 2011)

Ich hab mir mal den ersten Test im Mag41 (oder wie auch immer) durchgelesen.
Das Racezone wird etwa 16,6 Kilo wiegen. Also mit ein wenig Tuning und Singleply locker unter 15 Kilo zu bringen. Die Tester waren echt begeistert von dem Bike. Besonders von dem Trackflip (Federwegs-und Lenkwinkel-Kit). Das neue Frx soll nun ein vollwertiger Downhiller sein, ohne die traumhaften, verspielten Freeride-Eigenschaften der jetzigen Reihe zu verlieren. Im gesamten Test konnten sie keinen einzigen negativen Punkt finden.
Das Ding wird also echt ein Kracher! Vor allem bei der Ausstattung!


----------



## sundawn77 (20. August 2011)

Hab's heute bei Canyon aufm Parkplatz schon in natura gesehen. Der lenkwinkel sieht echt böse aus.


----------



## Siggi81 (21. August 2011)

Ist im Weltcup eigentlich jemand auf nem Canyon unterwegs?


----------



## Xplosion51 (21. August 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Ist im Weltcup eigentlich jemand auf nem Canyon unterwegs?



Nein. Mit den Canyons gewinnt man kein Downhillrennen.


----------



## christophersch (21. August 2011)

im CC schon  sonst mit Sicherheit nicht. Wenn ich da mitfahren würde, hätte ich mir aber wahrscheinlich auch kein Canyon geholt. BIS DATO. Laut Mag41 soll sich das ja jetzt ändern können!


----------



## Radon0 (21. August 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal den ersten Test im Mag41 (oder wie auch immer) durchgelesen.
> Das Racezone wird etwa 16,6 Kilo wiegen. Also mit ein wenig Tuning und Singleply locker unter 15 Kilo zu bringen. Die Tester waren echt begeistert von dem Bike. Besonders von dem Trackflip (Federwegs-und Lenkwinkel-Kit). Das neue Frx soll nun ein vollwertiger Downhiller sein, ohne die traumhaften, verspielten Freeride-Eigenschaften der jetzigen Reihe zu verlieren. Im gesamten Test konnten sie keinen einzigen negativen Punkt finden.
> Das Ding wird also echt ein Kracher! Vor allem bei der Ausstattung!



Muss nicht heißen das dass Rad Fehlerfrei ist. Und absolut unpateiisch sind solche Tests auch nicht.


----------



## sundawn77 (21. August 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Nein. Mit den Canyons gewinnt man kein Downhillrennen.



was Radon kann, sollte Canyon erst recht können


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. August 2011)

das torque ist und will keine reinrassige rennmachine sein. zudem ist ein wc team teuer und aufwändig. alles faktoren die dagegen sprechen.

und der lenkwinkel liegt bei 64grad, das ist nicht böse, das ist standart.

und dass die tests nicht unparteiisch sind hängt vom mag ab. bei der bike sind sich die leute relativ sicher, bei den kleineren würde ich nicht sagen dass sie gekauft sind, die können sich das nicht leisten unter umständen aufzufliegen und ihre seriösität zu verlieren.

und zu radon: bei astro einzukaufen und dann zu sagen wie toll das rad ist ist bitte nicht mit canyon zu vergleichen welche die räder selbst entwickeln


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. August 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das torque ist und will keine reinrassige rennmachine sein. zudem ist ein wc team teuer und aufwändig. alles faktoren die dagegen sprechen.
> 
> und der lenkwinkel liegt bei 64grad, das ist nicht böse, das ist standart.
> 
> ...


 
WORD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (22. August 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das torque ist und will keine reinrassige rennmachine sein. zudem ist ein wc team teuer und aufwändig. alles faktoren die dagegen sprechen.
> 
> und der lenkwinkel liegt bei 64grad, das ist nicht böse, das ist standart.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne die Daten des Lenkwinkels nicht, hab es nur in echt gesehen.
Das war eine subjektive Einschätzung.
Warum will das neue Torque FRX keine reinrassige Rennmaschine sein? Welche Logik steckt dahinter?

Ich weiss auch, dass der Rahmen gekauft ist...obwohl der Rahmen, der in den Verkauf geht länger ist, also nicht mehr dem Standard-Astro entspricht. Aber unabhängig davon, denkst Du das interessiert den Kunden? Da steht Radon drauf, es funktioniert TOP, das wars! Vorteil Radon!


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Warum will das neue Torque FRX keine reinrassige Rennmaschine sein? Welche Logik steckt dahinter?



weil eine reinrassige rennmaschine nur einen kleinen kundenkreis hat. beispiel mondraker summum. sehr flach, sehr lang, nicht einfach zu fahren. oder evil revolt. das sind wc räder, vergleichbar mit zickigen frauen: sie erwarten viel zuneigung und man muss damit umgehen können. sie verzeihen aber selbst nichts. das torque war bis jetzt immer mehr bikeparkrad. sehr gutmütig. draufsetzen, wohlfühlen. jetzt haben sie es etwas mehr in richtung dh entwickelt. aber es ist immernoch nicht mit obengenannten rahmen vergleichbar. sie wollen es aber auch nicht.

was glaubst du denn wielange es gutgehen würde wenn ein anfänger zb einen königsegg fahren würde? er hätte nicht lange spaß dran. bei den dh rädern isses nichts anderes. setz mal nen anfänger zb auf das rad von fabien barel. der wird damit tot unglücklich sein


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. August 2011)

Rein hypothetische und auch eher rhetorische Frage: Was würde denn wohl ein Top-20 WC-Pro mit einem Serien-FRX (max. mit getuntem Dämpfer/Gabel) reissen können...?


----------



## Xplosion51 (22. August 2011)

mhm. man sagt ein guter Fahrer kann mit jedem Rad gewinnen


----------



## sundawn77 (22. August 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> weil eine reinrassige rennmaschine nur einen kleinen kundenkreis hat. beispiel mondraker summum. sehr flach, sehr lang, nicht einfach zu fahren. oder evil revolt. das sind wc räder, vergleichbar mit zickigen frauen: sie erwarten viel zuneigung und man muss damit umgehen können. sie verzeihen aber selbst nichts. das torque war bis jetzt immer mehr bikeparkrad. sehr gutmütig. draufsetzen, wohlfühlen. jetzt haben sie es etwas mehr in richtung dh entwickelt. aber es ist immernoch nicht mit obengenannten rahmen vergleichbar. sie wollen es aber auch nicht.
> 
> was glaubst du denn wielange es gutgehen würde wenn ein anfänger zb einen königsegg fahren würde? er hätte nicht lange spaß dran. bei den dh rädern isses nichts anderes. setz mal nen anfänger zb auf das rad von fabien barel. der wird damit tot unglücklich sein



Kann das nicht nachvollziehen, siehe YT-Tues.
Rennfertig und ein Verkaufsschlager. Soll sich super fahren lassen...


----------



## smithi80 (22. August 2011)

die Demos haben selber auch ein 64er Winkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siggi81 (22. August 2011)

Ich denke die Top 5 wären mit nem Canyon immernoch Top 50 oder besser. Es gibt so viele Leute die im WC nen Demo fahren und so viele unterschiedliche Zeiten die damit gefahren werden. Entscheidend ist im großen und ganzen wohl eher der Fahrer.


----------



## christophersch (22. August 2011)

In einem steve peat Interview meinte er mal, dass das Bike etwa 10% ausmacht. Diese Angabe versteht sich natürlich INNERHALB der Downhill-Bikes. Also er ist natürlich mit einem CC Bike nicht nur 10% langsamer


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2011)

*Torque FRX 2012*


----------



## smithi80 (23. August 2011)

Auch hübsch mit dem grün....


----------



## smithi80 (23. August 2011)

Hier mal noch ein Bild von dem Trackflip das den Federweg von 203mm auf 185mm kürtzt


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Torque FRX 2012*


Uhh, niiice! Die grünen Felgen mit den passenden Decals - FETT! Ich brauche orange eloxierte Felgen!!


----------



## sundawn77 (23. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Uhh, niiice! Die grünen Felgen mit den passenden Decals - FETT! Ich brauche orange eloxierte Felgen!!



kannst doch die orangenen Felgen vom Rockzone nehmen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> kannst doch die orangenen Felgen vom Rockzone nehmen...


So ernst war's jetzt auch nicht gemeint  BTW: die Felgen gibts im Aftermarket nicht in orange, sie wären mir eh zu schmal und der ganze LRS vom Rockzone wäre mir VIEL zu schwer.


----------



## MasterAss (24. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Kann das nicht nachvollziehen, siehe YT-Tues.
> Rennfertig und ein Verkaufsschlager. Soll sich super fahren lassen...



Wenn das der Lord liest... YT


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. August 2011)

das hat der lord gelesen und war den tränen nahe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (24. August 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das hat der lord gelesen und war den tränen nahe



sorry, das wollte ich nicht 

arbeitest Du bei Canyon?


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> sorry, das wollte ich nicht
> 
> arbeitest Du bei Canyon?



eventuell


----------



## sundawn77 (24. August 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> eventuell



ok verstehe


----------



## Get_down (24. August 2011)

> in der neuen Freeride ist ein kleiner Bericht drin.
> Verstellbarer Federweg hinten (203/185), Preise ab 2099 , Lenkwinkel 64,5 Grad, cane creek double barrel usw...
> 
> "Der Rahmen mit 3350 Gramm dient als Plattform für fünf verschiedene Komplettbikes."
> Allerdings geht hieraus nicht hervor, ob in der günstigen Variante auch der double barrel verbaut ist...


oder die Fox 40.
Die alte Version mit der kostet noch 3000....


----------



## smithi80 (24. August 2011)

in der sechsundzwanzwig ist auch ein Test vom Top Model drin...


----------



## FFM (25. August 2011)

Laut 26 hinten elexir vorne code!?!?!


----------



## christophersch (25. August 2011)

warum auch nicht.... Vorne Bremspower, hinten Gewichtsersparnis.


----------



## FFM (25. August 2011)

Irgendwie kam da noch keiner auf diesen Geistesblitz


----------



## Quellekatalog (25. August 2011)

Finde ich auch komisch, dass es Leute gibt die Elixir-Bremshebel mit Code-Kolben kombinieren ja, aber so. BlÃ¶d ist dann auch, dass man zwei unterschiedliche Bremsbelege mitnehmen mussâ¦..aber mei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (25. August 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> warum auch nicht.... Vorne Bremspower, hinten Gewichtsersparnis.


Und wieviel Gramm macht das genau aus? An nem DH-Bike. Ein nicht existierendes Problem geloest.


----------



## Get_down (25. August 2011)

Kann mir da mal einer nen Link schicken von dem 26-Bericht? Find nix bei google....


----------



## baumi1 (25. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage,

der neue Rahmen ist ja fast genauso leicht wie vom normalen Torque,glaubts kann man da auch noch ein paar Höhenmeter erklimmen .
Ev mit nem leichten LRS und in der FR-Version,oder lasst es die Geo nicht mehr zu?
Hab zZ. ein Playzone 2010 mit ner sackschweren RCV Gabel aber eben einen leichten LRS und fahr auch überall hinauf.


----------



## christophersch (25. August 2011)

Ich würde sagen, dass zeigen die ersten Tests. Wenn es nicht allzu kompliziert ist, kann man zum klettern ja auch den Trackflip drehen und erhält dadurch evtl ja auch einen steileren Sitzwinkel. Zusammen mit weniger Federweg im Heck und einem Steileren Lenkwinkel, ist dies zum klettern vllt nicht optimal, aber sicherlich noch im Rahmen...


----------



## smithi80 (25. August 2011)




----------



## smithi80 (25. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeskolap (25. August 2011)

sind das auf den bildern schon offizielle designs?was könnte das auf dem ersten bild mit der roten boxxer den fürn frx-austattungsmodell sein?eines von den ''günstigeren''downhillern?
und auf dem unteren ist das top-modell?
also wenn ich recht verstanden hab,gibts ein downhill speedzone und n teureres downhill racezone?und die anderen sind freeridiger..

ich glaub ich fang ma an zu sparen,bevor die wieder ausverkauft sind ...,ärgert mich heut noch beim günstigen 2011 frx nich zugeschlagen zu haben,aber wenn man so die infos über des neue torque frx sammelt,gibts wahrscheinlich für 2012 sogar noch was geileres für um die 2000....


----------



## Schiltrac (25. August 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass das Topmodell nicht "nur" mit Boxxer kommt, auch wenn ne WC auch mal was wäre 
Aber ich denke im Topmodell wird es sicher ne fourty oder ne BOS drinne haben.
Ich hoffe, dass es die Frames in allen Designes zu kaufen gibt. Oder der Preis ist so heiss, dass ich mir dann mal doch ein komplettes hohle


----------



## Metty (25. August 2011)

Wenn die Karre so rausgeht, müsste es nach den Beiträgen vorher doch das Speedzone sein, weil das Topmodell doch mit CC DB kommen soll. Mit dem Speedzone könnte ich so dann auch sehr gut leben, vor allem zu dem zuvor genannten Kurs.


----------



## smithi80 (25. August 2011)

das Topmodell hat die Fox Gabel und Cane Creek Dämpfer glaube auch das das untere das Speedzone ist wenn man sich die Laufräder anschaut


----------



## julius09 (25. August 2011)

Hoffentlich wird das Oberrohr mal länger als beim aktuellen torque...


----------



## smithi80 (25. August 2011)

Die Oberrohrlänge bei Größe M beträgt 575mm


----------



## Schiltrac (25. August 2011)

Scheint das teure Freeridemodell zu sein mit CCDB und FOX36 VAN 180mm


----------



## aeskolap (25. August 2011)

was isn dann das teil mit der roten boxxer?is doch schon serienfertiger aufbau auf dem foto oder ?

wenn das silberne auf dem 2.foto einer der günstigeren varianten is,is dann ding so gut wie probegefahrn un bestellt 

wobei man natürlich noch ma bei YT vorbeischauen müsste 


obwohl erst ma abwarten...aber zusammenfassend torque FRX bleibt n frx nur mehr auf downhill ausgelegt?kann ma ja nix falschmachen


----------



## smithi80 (25. August 2011)

keine Ahnung ob das obere Serienfertig ist, aber das untere ist auf jeden Fall ne günstige Variante, sun ringle Laufräder die Bremsen sehen nach Juicies aus und die Kurbel denke ich Hussefelt geht ja bei 2100 los


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. August 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung ob das obere Serienfertig ist, aber das untere ist auf jeden Fall ne günstige Variante, sun ringle Laufräder die Bremsen sehen nach Juicies aus und die Kurbel denke ich Hussefelt geht ja bei 2100 los



eher Elixir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeskolap (25. August 2011)

mmmhh...ne code wär besser


----------



## Metty (25. August 2011)

Wenn meine Augen mich nicht täuschen, würde ich auf Elixier tippen


----------



## smithi80 (25. August 2011)

jepp währe auf jeden fall wünschenswerter....


----------



## smithi80 (25. August 2011)

Die Code ist am Topmodell hat die Code zumindest vorne...die günstigere variante wird sie wohl leider nicht haben


----------



## aeskolap (25. August 2011)

mir wär ne code wirklich lieber,aber was steht weiter vorne :

ne kombi aus elixier(HINTEN?!!!!)un code vorne

macht doch keinen sinn..


----------



## christophersch (25. August 2011)

wo habt ihr die Bilder her? sie scheinen auf jeden Fall von Canyon direkt zu kommen! Und das abgebildete Model ist das Speedzone für 2200Euro


----------



## smithi80 (25. August 2011)

Kapiere es auch nicht so ganz ist die X0 die hinten ist


----------



## smithi80 (25. August 2011)

die Bilder sind von Facebook


----------



## julius09 (25. August 2011)

Ich freu mich auf mein aufgeblasenes Torque...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (25. August 2011)

bei genauerer betrachtung von dem tork in der freeride sieht es aus als wär da ein integrierter kettenstrebenschutz??


----------



## julius09 (25. August 2011)

Hast recht ! Aber ob da jetzt wieder der neoprenschutz dran oder dieser neue Schutz...meine Kettensgrebe wird sowieso im Neuradzustand mit nem alten schlauch eingepackt


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. August 2011)

Die Bilder sind GEIL!!    Ein FRX in der Farbkombi meines FR  Ich hätte aber auch noch den Unterrohr-Schriftzug orange gemacht.




baumi1 schrieb:


> der neue Rahmen ist ja fast genauso leicht wie vom normalen Torque,glaubts kann man da auch noch ein paar Höhenmeter erklimmen .
> Ev mit nem leichten LRS und in der FR-Version,oder lasst es die Geo nicht mehr zu?
> Hab zZ. ein Playzone 2010 mit ner sackschweren RCV Gabel aber eben einen leichten LRS und fahr auch überall hinauf.


Also wenn du das normale Torque mit nicht-absenkbarer RCV Blei-Gabel problemlos bergauf trittst, solltest du es auch mit einem beliebigen FRX mit 2Kb oder Hammerschmidt schaffen. Notfalls die Gabel mit Spanngurt runter gezurrt und gut.




aeskolap schrieb:


> wobei man natürlich noch ma bei YT vorbeischauen müsste


Totally NOT!!




aeskolap schrieb:


> mir wär ne code wirklich lieber,aber was steht weiter vorne :
> 
> ne kombi aus elixier(HINTEN?!!!!)un code vorne
> 
> macht doch keinen sinn..


Warum unbedingt ne Code?  Ist nur unnötig schwer und wenn man nicht hunderte Hm dauerbremsend irgendwo runtereiern will und/oder deutlich ü100kg wiegt, ist die Elixir lässig ausreichend! 2 Kumpels von mir sind beide n Tick schwerer als ich und fahren beide ne Elixir, die haben die auch auf dem 1100Hm Never End Trail in Flims nicht zum glühen gebracht...
Und die Kombi vorne Code und hinten Elixier macht von der Theorie her schon Sinn. Schonmal was von belastungsgerechter Dimensionierung gehört?


----------



## Schiltrac (25. August 2011)

Ich hab ne kleine Frage: Ich möchte in nächster Zeit mal mein FRX umgestalten und suche nun Vorlagen für eine Folierung....
Den Canyon Schriftzug hab ich: http://media.canyon.com/download/logo/canyon_logo.jpg
Hat nun jemand von euch so ein TORQUE FRX Schriftzug (wie es eben die Neuen haben) oder könnte das jemand machen, ich kenn mich damit need so aus... Wäre super!

mfg


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. August 2011)

also ich fahre seit ca 3 jahren (oder länger) vorne ne code und hinten ne oro puro. ich finde die idee wunderbar mit der neuen code vorne und der X0 hinten serienmäßig, das sollte vollkommen ausreichen. 4-kolben hinten sind nicht nötig, für vorne aber ne sinnvolle angelegenheit. ich muss sagen dass es klasse is dass ne firma soweit mitdenkt und nich einfach sagt: code vorne und hinten, is billiger und einfacher.


----------



## sundawn77 (26. August 2011)

Welche Bremshebel werden denn dann verbaut? Sicher nicht 2 unterschiedliche, oder?

Und wieviel gramm spart das gegenüber Code/Code?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (26. August 2011)

Wenn dabei unterschiedliche Bremshebel verwendet werden finde ich das optisch nicht toll. Und auch blöd, wenn man unterschiedliche Ersatzteile für die verschiedenen Hebel braucht!
Ich würde es aber allein aus dem Grund nicht machen, dass ich nicht dauernd 2 verschiedene Beläge auf Lager haben muss. Das find ich nervig! 

Dann lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und nicht die Problematik der unterschiedlichen Verschleiss- und Ersatzteile!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. August 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Wenn dabei unterschiedliche Bremshebel verwendet werden finde ich das optisch nicht toll.


optisch?? Ich würde sagen, vor allem haptisch wäre das nicht so toll! Es werden sicher 2 gleiche Hebel verbaut - ich vermute die der Elixir.


----------



## timmeygasmus (26. August 2011)

Beim Torque FRX Racezone sinds den neusten Bilder auf Facebook zu Folge X0-Hebel, Sättel sind laut dem 6undzwanzig Code und Elixir.


----------



## Astgabel (26. August 2011)

Kann die einer hier posten ? 

Hab den Facebook gram nicht


----------



## timmeygasmus (26. August 2011)

Klick mich ich bin ein Link.


----------



## julius09 (26. August 2011)




----------



## LordLinchpin (27. August 2011)

X0 hebel sind richtig. und ich weiß ja nicht wie oft ihr die beläge wechseln müsst, das ist für mich vollkommen irrelevant


----------



## schwarze13 (27. August 2011)

*@ LordLinchpin:*

Danke erst einmal für die bisherigen guten Infos.

Nachdem mich der Virus gepackt hat, werde ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich das Speedzone holen  und bräuchte hinsichtlich der Rahmengröße Deinen guten Rat.

Nach dem Canyon PPS benötige ich mit 178 cm Größe und 87 cm Schrittlänge Rahmengröße L (mit Schrittlänge 86 cm wäre es M), wozu ich folgende Fragen habe:

1. Kann es sein, dass das PPS hauptsächlich nach der Schrittlänge urteilt, da z.B. jemand mit Körpergröße 210 cm !!! und Schrittlänge 86 immer noch Rahmengröße M bräuchte?

2. Was meinst Du, da ich genau an der Grenze von M zu L bin, welche Rahmengröße würdest Du - ohne dass ich große Testfahrten machen kann - mir empfehlen?

*@ alle anderen:*
Welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge fahrt Ihr?

*Vielen Dank*


----------



## gladbacher (27. August 2011)

Würde bei deiner Körpergröße M nehmen!! L wäre einfach zu gross. Habe mit 186 auf einem L und M gesessen und würde es in M nehmen. Mein nerve habe ich in L, aber ist ja auch nicht ganz so nen verspieltes Rad .


----------



## Suicyclist (27. August 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> *@ alle anderen:*
> Welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge fahrt Ihr?



2011er FRX in M bei 178/83cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vios (27. August 2011)

2011 Trailflow in L bei 191/88 cm


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge fahrt Ihr?


2009er Torque FR (ohne X!), Größe M, 180/85cm. Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch M nehmen!


@ LordLinchpin: arbeitest du im technischen Bereich? Wenn ja, kann man dich mit Fragen zu gewissen Details belästigen?  (nicht wg. dem FRX, sondern allgemein)


----------



## julius09 (27. August 2011)

Hab ein ´10 trailflow in L. Meiner Meinung nach könnt das Oberrohr etwas länger sein bei meiner Körpergröße von 1.93m. Meine Schrittlänge weiß ich gar nicht...ich orientiere mich eher an der Oberrohrlänge sowie den reach und stack Werten. Deswegen hoff ich dass das Oberrohr beim neuen FRX ein wenig "länger" wird...
Aber freuen wir uns lieber auf das Bike...Bsondes freue ich mich auf die IXS cups. Es macht immer so spaß die leute abzuziehen die das teuerste rad fahren und meinen mit einem Canyon könnte man kein dh fahren..


----------



## sundawn77 (28. August 2011)

Fahre das torque mit Größe 187cm in L. M hatte ich probiert war aufgrund meiner langen schrittlänge aber zu kurz.


----------



## smithi80 (28. August 2011)

@julius bei der neuen FRX Serie wird der Rahmen noch kompakter sein die Oberohrlänge wird bei Größe M 6mm kürzer sein im Geganstaz zu deinem Torque und 10mm zum FRX


----------



## julius09 (28. August 2011)

hoffe es fährt sich trotzdem noch gut...


----------



## christophersch (28. August 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> @julius bei der neuen FRX Serie wird der Rahmen noch kompakter sein die Oberohrlänge wird bei Größe M 6mm kürzer sein im Geganstaz zu deinem Torque und 10mm zum FRX



what??!! Das kann nicht sein!

sie haben doch gerade geschrieben, dass sie das Oberrohr verlängert haben und dass der Radstand deutlich gestiegen sei!?
Er ist also weniger kompakt und länger!!


----------



## KA-Biker (28. August 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> what??!! Das kann nicht sein!
> 
> sie haben doch gerade geschrieben, dass sie das Oberrohr verlängert haben und dass der Radstand deutlich gestiegen sei!?
> Er ist also weniger kompakt und länger!!




....die Zeit tickt gegen uns. Bald müssen unsere Rahmen einen riss bekommen.....


----------



## smithi80 (28. August 2011)

Also laut der sechsundzwanzig ist die Oberrohrlänge 575mm das jetzige hatt 585mm in Größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (28. August 2011)

Der Radstand hatt sich allerdings wirklich verlängert von 1148 auf 1167, ist ber trotzdem nicht al zu lang


----------



## Xplosion51 (28. August 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Also laut der sechsundzwanzig ist die Oberrohrlänge 575mm das jetzige hatt 585mm in Größe M




Die Differenz kommt vielleicht von einer anderen Messmethode..


----------



## schwarze13 (28. August 2011)

Lasst Euch von der Oberrohrlänge nicht irritieren. Das Oberrohr des 2012 FRX muss tendenziell kürzer werden, da das Sitzrohr "weit" vor dem Tretlager anfängt.

Viel spannender sind die Stack- und Reach-Werte, da diese Geometrieänderungen eindeutiger aufzeigen. Leider werden diese aber bei Canyon nicht angegeben


----------



## julius09 (28. August 2011)

Dann werde ich Canyon so lange löchern bis sie die Werte rausgeben!


----------



## anulu (28. August 2011)

Torque ES '09 bei 182cm/84cm Rahmengröße M


----------



## christophersch (28. August 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Lasst Euch von der Oberrohrlänge nicht irritieren. Das Oberrohr des 2012 FRX muss tendenziell kürzer werden, da das Sitzrohr "weit" vor dem Tretlager anfängt.
> 
> Viel spannender sind die Stack- und Reach-Werte, da diese Geometrieänderungen eindeutiger aufzeigen. Leider werden diese aber bei Canyon nicht angegeben



ja, denke ich auch. Wahrscheinlich mussten sie es einfach auch kürzer machen, da der Radstand durch die 2° Abflachung sonst entschieden zu lang gewesen wäre. Aber liegt, wie schon angesprochen, sicherlich auch an der Messmethode...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (28. August 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich Canyon so lange löchern bis sie die Werte rausgeben!



das sind profis, da kannst du solange fragen bis du keine lust mehr hast, rauskriegen dürftest du eigentlich nichts


----------



## schwarze13 (28. August 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das sind profis, da kannst du solange fragen bis du keine lust mehr hast, rauskriegen dürftest du eigentlich nichts



warum macht den Canyon so ein großes Geheimnis um die Reach und Stack Werte?


----------



## MTB.RACER (28. August 2011)

weil wenn die werte ansprechender als die des vorjahresmodelles sind, dann wird dieses nicht mehr gekauft, weil alle auf die neuen räder warten !!


----------



## julius09 (28. August 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das sind profis, da kannst du solange fragen bis du keine lust mehr hast, rauskriegen dürftest du eigentlich nichts



Warts ab! Ich bin auch Profi !


----------



## nitrojunk (29. August 2011)

Klingt alles seeeehr nett!

Also wird zwischen YT Tues DH und dem günstigen Torque DH entschieden!
Aber erstmal gucken wie beide Modelle fertig aussehen und wie die Ausstattung ist!
Code vorne und hinten wie bei beiden im 2011er Modell fänd ich aber cooler.

Naja, abwarten und gucken was kommt!


----------



## cliomare (29. August 2011)

nitrojunk schrieb:


> Code vorne und hinten wie bei beiden im 2011er Modell fänd ich aber cooler.



Hab am Freerider die Elixir und am Dher die Code. Kann bezüglich Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit selbst bei langen und schwierigen Abfahrten (zB Nordkette Singletrail) keinen Nachteil der Elixir feststellen.

Die typische Avidkrankheit mit dem wandernden Druckpunkt hat die Code genauso, einzig die Druckpunktverstellung per Rädchen ist bei der Code angenehmer gelöst. Mir wär gleiche Bremse vo+hi auch lieber.


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. August 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> warum macht den Canyon so ein großes Geheimnis um die Reach und Stack Werte?



also nach der eurobike gibts alle werte, aber vorher dürfte es nichts geben.

und warum zur hölle habt ihr alle solche probleme mit den bremsen? warum muss hinten ne sehr kräftige schwerere 4kolben arbeiten wenn ne kleine 2er locker ausreicht?


----------



## >Helge< (29. August 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Viel spannender sind die Stack- und Reach-Werte, da diese Geometrieänderungen eindeutiger aufzeigen. Leider werden diese aber bei Canyon nicht angegeben



Ich verstehe auch nicht warum die Hersteller das nicht vereinheitlichen und diese Werte angeben, sind viel aussagekräftiger und ein Vergleich der einzelnen Bikes wäre viel leichter!

Ich freue mich aber trotzdem auf die neuen Canyons, ich hoffe nur dass sie dieses Jahr nicht so lange Wartazeiten haben!!!


----------



## schwarze13 (29. August 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> also nach der eurobike gibts alle werte, aber vorher dürfte es nichts geben.
> 
> und warum zur hölle habt ihr alle solche probleme mit den bremsen? warum muss hinten ne sehr kräftige schwerere 4kolben arbeiten wenn ne kleine 2er locker ausreicht?



Mir gefällt die Bremsenkombi sehr gut. Letzte Woche bin ich z.B. mit der Elixir am VR in Saalbach an die Grenzen gekommen, wobei am HR alles ok war.

Von daher super Canyon, Hausaufgaben gemacht. Schließlich beklag ich mich auch nicht, dass fürs VR und HR verschiedene Reifen angeboten werden. Also, wir wollen doch ein durchdachtes Bike, und das bekommen wir auch


----------



## Enrico002 (29. August 2011)

finds interessant wie alle spekulieren ohne nen plan zu haben... ich werds einfach versuchen morgen aufm demo day eins zum probefahren zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (29. August 2011)

hier spekuliert keiner wirklich, nur ein paar Leute finden es ein bisschen umständlich das 2 verschiedene Bremsen am Bike sind, aber so lang die Hebel identisch sind passt das ja


----------



## sundawn77 (29. August 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> hier spekuliert keiner wirklich, nur ein paar Leute finden es ein bisschen umständlich das 2 verschiedene Bremsen am Bike sind, aber so lang die Hebel identisch sind passt das ja



wieviel Gewicht spart das denn nu mit den verschiedenen Bremsen?


----------



## opTic_B1ker (29. August 2011)

Rechnets doch einfach mal aus .
Zumindest könnten das doch die machen die ne ahung haben wie schwer ne Code un Elixier is 
*Da raushalt weil -> keine Ahnung von nix *


----------



## smithi80 (29. August 2011)

hab grad mal geschaut sind um die 70g zumindest bei den 2011er


----------



## Quellekatalog (30. August 2011)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Ich freue mich aber trotzdem auf die neuen Canyons, ich hoffe nur dass sie dieses Jahr nicht so lange Wartazeiten haben!!!




Kommt halt immer darauf an wann du bestellst (so früh wie möglich...November, Dezember) und welches Modell. Die ersten Torques wurde schon im Dezember ausgeliefert!


----------



## sundawn77 (30. August 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> hab grad mal geschaut sind um die 70g zumindest bei den 2011er



na 70 gramm sind nicht viel, aber wenn man z.B. über Pedale redet und dort 70 Gramm kaufentscheidend sind, warum nicht bei den Bremsen auch...
Allerdings ist es wohl auch eine Frage des Gewichtes. Ein 75 kg Fahrer freut sich über die Gewichtsersparnis, jemand mit 110 kg wohl eher weniger. 
Der hätte dann doch lieber die 4 Kolben auch hinten...

Mir persönlich ist es wurscht, ich komm mit der Elixir R zurecht


----------



## smithi80 (30. August 2011)

Jepp bin mal gespannt, eins von den neuen Torques wird dann auch bei mir zuhause stehen muss nur noch mal schauen welches vond en 5en es ein wird...


----------



## christophersch (30. August 2011)

bei der Canyon- Facebook Seite ist gerade ein Bild von dem günstigsten Frx zu sehen. Es ist weiß, hat im Oberrohr einen innenverlegten Zug. Es ist die Fox 36 Van 180 verbaut und ein Fox Stahlfederdämpfer, wahrscheinlich der RC2 oder der Van. Schaut echt gut aus, das Teil!!


----------



## smithi80 (30. August 2011)

au ja nett, hab ich vorhin ganz übersehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (30. August 2011)

sieht echt gut aus, schöne kombi orange mit weiss!

Sind die neuen FRX-Modelle ohne Doppelbrücke noch genauso Tourentauglich wie die 2011er Torques oder ist die Geometrie schon viel mehr Richtung Downhill ausgelegt?


----------



## smithi80 (30. August 2011)

Sie scheinen leichter zu sein, ansonsten sehe ich was geomtrie angeht hauptsächlich nachteile zumindest wenn der dämper 200mm hat aber wer weiss wie sich die geo verändert wenn man sie auf 180mm runterschraubt


----------



## kreet (30. August 2011)

Wo seht ihr das Bild? Ich finds nicht..


----------



## sundawn77 (30. August 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Sie scheinen leichter zu sein, ansonsten sehe ich was geomtrie angeht hauptsächlich nachteile zumindest wenn der dämper 200mm hat aber wer weiss wie sich die geo verändert wenn man sie auf 180mm runterschraubt



Ich bin irgendwie froh, dass ich mir jetzt noch das 2011er Rockzone besorgt hab. Da ist der Rahmen ausgereift und Touren gehen auch noch wunderbar. Lediglich die Farben gefallen mir (zumindest dass was man bis jetzt gesehen hat) besser bei den 2012ern.


----------



## sundawn77 (30. August 2011)

kreet schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr das Bild? Ich finds nicht..



*Canyon | Pure Cyclings Fotos*

Erste Eindrücke vom Euro-Bike Demoday


----------



## smithi80 (30. August 2011)

@kreet man sieht hauptsächlich nur den mechaniker vom bike ansich sieht man nicht al zu viel.

@ sundawn ja das macht mir auch ein bisschen sorgen wie gut und vorallem ausgereift der Rahmen ist, aber ich hoffe canyon wird das schon hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (30. August 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> @ sundawn ja das macht mir auch ein bisschen sorgen wie gut und vorallem ausgereift der Rahmen ist, aber ich hoffe canyon wird das schon hinbekommen



Kinderkrankheiten hatte bis jetzt jedes Bike mehr oder weniger und wenn der Rahmen leichter geworden ist, bin ich erstmal skeptisch , besonders mit meinen knapp 100kg 

Optisch gefällt mir der neue Rahmen auch nicht so gut.

Ein DH-Bike muss für mich irgendwo etwas brachiales haben und darf nicht so zerbrechlich aussehen


----------



## schwarze13 (30. August 2011)

Welche Kinderkrankheiten meint Ihr denn? 

Der Rahmen ist nicht wirklich neu, sondern nur eine Weiterentwicklung bzw. Verfeinerung des bereits seit vielen Jahren bestehenden Torque-Grunddesigns.


----------



## smithi80 (30. August 2011)

Beim Strive gab es einige Probleme aber hast schon recht ist mehr ne Weiterentwicklung wie eine Neuentwicklung


----------



## timmeygasmus (30. August 2011)

Und hier irgendwelche Probleme zu vermuten bevor auch nur einer das Teil gesehen geschweige denn gefahren hat ist.... wenig zielführend, glaube ich.

Mir persönlich sagts auf jeden Fall sehr zu!


----------



## smithi80 (30. August 2011)

Klar aber der Gedanke spielt immer mit man siehe nur die RahmenbrÃ¼che bim 951 und trek88 und wenn  man sich ein Bike fÃ¼r 3600â¬ oder mehr kauft und dann Ã¤rger damit hat ist nicht schÃ¶n vorallem wenn sie nicht kulant sind (mÃ¶chte das canyon auf keinen Fall unterstellen)


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. August 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Beim Strive gab es einige Probleme aber hast schon recht ist mehr ne Weiterentwicklung wie eine Neuentwicklung



"Das is ne absolute Neuentwicklung!!! Geo,  Rohrsatz, Anlenkung, Track Flip Option, X12 Achse, Tapered steerer,  etc... die Uphilleingeschaften sind auch noch besser geworden, trotz der  203 oder 185mm mit hohen oder tiefen Tretlager." Tibor Simai


----------



## nitrojunk (30. August 2011)

Also langsam komm ich nichtmehr mit, weiß jmd. ob es sich bei dem FRX mit Rahmen in Raw und Orange um das handelt, welches 2200 kostet ?!
Oder stehen die Designs nach wie vor nicht fest ?! 
Das schwarz/blau/gelbe ist ja das Top Modell für 3500 um den dreh


----------



## schwarze13 (30. August 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> "Das is ne absolute Neuentwicklung!!! Geo, Rohrsatz, Anlenkung, Track Flip Option, X12 Achse, Tapered steerer, etc... die Uphilleingeschaften sind auch noch besser geworden, trotz der 203 oder 185mm mit hohen oder tiefen Tretlager." Tibor Simai


 
Was soll uns dass jetzt sagen?

Trotz aller Punkte, die oben stehen, wurde das Torque an sich nicht neu erfunden.

Der einzige Punkt, der die Gefahr von einem Rahmenbruch rein theoretisch verursachen könnte, wäre der flache Lenkwinkel, aber glaubt  Ihr tatsächlich, dass Canyon nach drei Jahren Entwicklung, Berechnung nach FEM und unzähligen Test im Labor und in der Praxis etwas unsicheres auf den Markt bringen würden.

Tibor, Rob und Stefan werden dem FRX schon mehr als auf den Zahn gefühlt haben.

Von meiner Seite habe ich mehr als Vertrauen in die Ingenieurkunst von Canyon und freue mich einfach auf ein absolut geiles neues Bike.


----------



## schwarze13 (30. August 2011)

nitrojunk schrieb:


> Also langsam komm ich nichtmehr mit, weiß jmd. ob es sich bei dem FRX mit Rahmen in Raw und Orange um das handelt, welches 2200 kostet ?!
> Oder stehen die Designs nach wie vor nicht fest ?!
> Das schwarz/blau/gelbe ist ja das Top Modell für 3500 um den dreh


 
Verstehe nicht, was Dich verunsichert.

Racezone DH: Topmodel mit 40 und CCDB ca. 3500
Speedzone DH: Boxxer mit DHX ca. 2200

etwas anderes wurde hier doch nicht geäußert


----------



## christophersch (30. August 2011)

Genau. Und dann noch das Dropzone mit 36 Kashima für etwa 3000 und dann halt noch das Rockzone mit der normalen 36 und den Drift Felgen für etwa 2000. Der extrem Tourer für 2500 wurde noch nicht gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammy (30. August 2011)

hier noch mehr bilder vom Demoday:

https://profiles.google.com/canyonportugal/photos/5646573795605900993


----------



## christophersch (30. August 2011)

boaah! wie fett! Vielen Dank! echt schöne Bikes dabei! besonders das weiße Frx und das Topmodel gefallen mir. Aber auch das AM mit dem CB Laufradsatz. Aber eigentlich schauen sie alle ziemlich cool aus! ich bin mal gespannt, was die Dinger wiegen!!
Und nächste Saison werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch das neue Frx mit der 40`zulegen müssen. Das ist einfach zuuuu fett! und nach dem phänomenalen Test sicherlich auch nicht nur optisch


----------



## aeskolap (30. August 2011)

jup..seeehr geile bikes,find des krass dass die seitlich so filigran aussehen aber live un 3d doch recht wuchtig sind...

das speedzone zwecks bikepark un downhill next level hats mir ja angetan...

hoffe nur des geld zusammenzuhaben bis die wieder ausverkauft sind,des 2011 günstige frx war ja schon nach 5 monaten oder so ausverkauft..


----------



## rider_x (30. August 2011)

...sieht so aus als ob Canyon die Dämpfer 2012 bei den meisten Bikes andersherum einbaut als 2011...


----------



## Schiltrac (30. August 2011)

ist ja auch besser andersrum


----------



## mohlo (30. August 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> ...sieht so aus als ob Canyon die Dämpfer 2012 bei den meisten Bikes andersherum einbaut als 2011...



 Bisher kann ich keinen Unterschied zu den 2011er Modellen erkennen?


----------



## rider_x (30. August 2011)

Wegen der bewegten Masse, oder der Position vom Ölbehälter zur Kolbenstange (Schwerkraft -> Öl liegt im unteren Bereich des Gehäuses)? Oder wegen beidem 
Ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich das kompliziert umschrieben habe


----------



## rider_x (30. August 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Bisher kann ich keinen Unterschied zu den 2011er Modellen erkennen?



http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2095

Kolbenstange oben und Ölbehälter und Luftbehälter unten.

https://profiles.google.com/canyonportugal/photos/5646573795605900993/5646576808762764402

Hier genau andersherum


----------



## nitrojunk (31. August 2011)

Okay, habs jetzt geblickt 
Ich glaub ich hab mich verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (31. August 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2095
> 
> Kolbenstange oben und Ölbehälter und Luftbehälter unten.
> 
> ...



OK... hatte bisher nur auf das AM/XC geachtet. Dort sind die Dämpfer wie bisher verbaut.


----------



## zwecky (31. August 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> OK... hatte bisher nur auf das AM/XC geachtet. Dort sind die Dämpfer wie bisher verbaut.



A propos AM/XC: das "Crank Brothers"-AM von Bild 8 ist ja wohl nur noch geil!!! Das bräuchte m.E. gar keinen Schriftzug mehr bzw nur einen ganz kleinen. Und den neuen Umlenkhebel vom Hinterbau hätte ich gerne an meinem 2011er AM - sieht echt gut aus!!!


----------



## mohlo (31. August 2011)

zwecky schrieb:


> A propos AM/XC: das "Crank Brothers"-AM von Bild 8 ist ja wohl nur noch geil!!! Das bräuchte m.E. gar keinen Schriftzug mehr bzw nur einen ganz kleinen. Und den neuen Umlenkhebel vom Hinterbau hätte ich gerne an meinem 2011er AM - sieht echt gut aus!!!



Ja, das 2012er AM sieht wirklich sehr lecker aus. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, einen CB Iodine 2 LRS an mein AM 9.0HS zu schrauben. Letztendlich habe ich mich dann für einen ZTR Flow entschieden, da der CB "sehr speziell" ist und man erst einen passenden Schrauber finden muss, der 1. Ersatzspeichen vorrätig hat und 2. das LR auch ordentlich zentrieren kann. 

Apropos Crank Brothers: Ich fahre seit ca. 2 Wochen die (neuen) AM Lock-On-Griffe (ca. 20 EUR). Gestern habe ich sie gegen Lizard Skins (23 EUR) ersetzt, da die Qualität  meiner Meinung nach miserabel war (Profil der Gummierung, Klemmschellen, Halt am Lenker). Naja, evtl. gebe ich dem Iodine-Vorbau und den neuen Mallet-Pedalen eine Chance.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2011)

Hammy schrieb:


> hier noch mehr bilder vom Demoday:
> 
> https://profiles.google.com/canyonportugal/photos/5646573795605900993


Schei$$e Mann!! Jetzt sitze ich hier mit ner Latte vorm PC, das ist doch doof...  

Echt Hammer die neuen FRX, mir gefallen ausnahmslos ALLE sehr gut! Und endlich auch mal die richtige Wahl einer weißen Gabel - nämlich an einem weißen Rahmen  "Meins" wäre vermutlich das in raw mit Boxxer, Dämpfer gegen einen Vivid getauscht und go! 




aeskolap schrieb:


> jup..seeehr geile bikes,find des krass dass die seitlich so filigran aussehen aber live un 3d doch recht wuchtig sind...


Das liegt zum einen am runden Unterrohr, das wirkt lange nicht so fett wie der kantigere Rohrsatz des alten FR/FRX, ist aber in echt seeehr dick. Das Meiste macht aber wohl das Oberrohr aus. Weil man meistens die Bikes von der Seite fotografiert, wirkt das total dünn, aber nur weil es flach ist. Die Tatsache, dass es zum Steuerrohr fast doppelt so breit wie hoch ist, geht da natürlich unter.
Ich finde zwar optisch immer noch das alte FR am besten, aber der neue Rohrsatz gefällt mir in Verbindung mit der FRX-Geometrie und nach Rückkehr des Sitzrohr-Gussets extrem gut! Das normale Torque finde ich zu langweilig.




Schiltrac schrieb:


> ist ja auch besser andersrum


Kommt auf den Dämpfer an  Beim Evolver ist es genau umgekehrt -> Piggy hinten = Öl oben + Kolbenstange unten. Klar, der ist da nirgends verbaut, aber trotzdem  Ich musste bei meinem FR von optimaler Einbaulage auf suboptimale wechseln, weil der Vivid andersrum nicht reingepasst hätte...




rider_x schrieb:


> Wegen der bewegten Masse, oder der Position vom Ölbehälter zur Kolbenstange (Schwerkraft -> Öl liegt im unteren Bereich des Gehäuses)? Oder wegen beidem


Eigentlich wegen beidem, wobei man das mit der Schmierung vermutlich mehr spürt beim Fahren als die bewegte Masse des Dämpfergehäuses ("reine" Theorie) ...




mohlo schrieb:


> Apropos Crank Brothers: Ich fahre seit ca. 2 Wochen die (neuen) AM Lock-On-Griffe (ca. 20 EUR). Gestern habe ich sie gegen Lizard Skins (23 EUR) ersetzt, da die Qualität  meiner Meinung nach miserabel war (Profil der Gummierung, Klemmschellen, Halt am Lenker). Naja, evtl. gebe ich dem Iodine-Vorbau und den neuen Mallet-Pedalen eine Chance.


Also ich muss generell sagen, dass quasi alles, was ich je von CB besessen habe oder in der Hand hatte qualitativ gesehen ziemlicher Schrott ist. Einzige Ausnahme evtl. die Steuersätze, die wirken zumindest hochwertig, keine Ahnung, ob die Lager was taugen.
Ich hatte lange die Mallet 1, die sind in Sachen Plattform-Klickies absolut konkurrenzlos, aber die Haltbarkeit der Lager und des Klick-Mechanismus ist ein Witz. Rein von der Optik her würde ich sagen, dass die neuen Mallets nicht mehr viel taugen, sie haben deutlich an Aufstandsfläche und Pins ( = Grip) eingebüßt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die noch so gut taugen wie die 1/2/3. Ich bin mit meinen im Bikepark knifflige Stellen, wo man u. U. mal schnell vom Bike weg kommen musste, immer mit 1 Fuß ausgeklickt gefahren - 100% Grip, wenn man die richtigen Schuhe hat. Auch Springen war kein Thema.


----------



## smithi80 (31. August 2011)

sehr interessanter neuer Link

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/torque-frx.html


----------



## nitrojunk (31. August 2011)

Die schauen echt alle nur geil aus!
Nur eins erkennt mein nicht-experten Auge nicht, welcher Dämpfer sitzt in dem FRX mit Boxxer ?! Van, RC4 oder vlt. RC2 ?!
Und wodrin unterscheiden sich RC4 und RC2 ?! 

Sorry für die ganzen fragen, aber weiß gerne schon vorher bescheid.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarze13 (31. August 2011)

nitrojunk schrieb:


> Die schauen echt alle nur geil aus!
> Nur eins erkennt mein nicht-experten Auge nicht, welcher Dämpfer sitzt in dem FRX mit Boxxer ?! Van, RC4 oder vlt. RC2 ?!
> Und wodrin unterscheiden sich RC4 und RC2 ?!
> 
> ...


 
VAN RC, steht in der Broschüre

Technik: Siehe Fox homepage
RC Druck- und Zugstufe
RC4 Low- und Highspeeddruckstufe, Bottom Out, Boost-Ventil, Zugstufe


----------



## Get_down (31. August 2011)

In der bike stand in dem eurobike-Heftchen das die Version für 2500 dem S5 ähnelt... 
Wenn ich das nicht verwechsle.....


----------



## Xplosion51 (31. August 2011)

Das ist wohl eher das reguläre Torque. 2012 mit gefräster Wippe und (vermutlich) mit geänderter Wandstärke (->S5) im Vergleich zu 2010/11.
Mit den Änderungen könnte das Rahmengewicht locker unter 3kg liegen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> VAN RC


Schade, dass die da so einen 08/15 Dämpfer verbauen... aber vorne steckt wenigstens eine R2C2 drin


----------



## KA-Biker (31. August 2011)

Man, ich hab mein Torque echt ein Jahr  zu früh gekauft.
Kashima Coat ist bei der 40er im Topmodell Serienmäßig.


----------



## nitrojunk (31. August 2011)

Also der Dämper ist bis jetzt auch das einzige, was mich stört, wundert mich, das sie keinen Vivid verbauen :/


----------



## schwarze13 (31. August 2011)

nitrojunk schrieb:


> Also der Dämper ist bis jetzt auch das einzige, was mich stört, wundert mich, das sie keinen Vivid verbauen :/



Na ja, ein CCCB oder DHX RC4 wäre mir auch lieber, aber warum soll der Vivid R2C besser sein als der VAN RC2?


----------



## nitrojunk (31. August 2011)

Vivid hat ne getrennte Zugstufe, soweit ich weiß und der Van nur eine.
Vorallem ist der Vivid doch auch günstiger, also wieso greift Canyon nicht zum Vivid ?!

Naja, entweder Van direkt tauschen oder fahre, sparen, verkaufen und CCDB rein


----------



## Max-The-Rider (31. August 2011)

Hier steht dann wohl das meiste drin. Das mit den Dämpfern, gerade in den FRX versionen, wo es doch noch am meisten darauf ankommt finde ich auch etwas schade, genau wie der übertriebene Orange-Fetish... hm.


----------



## julius09 (31. August 2011)

nitrojunk schrieb:


> Vivid hat ne getrennte Zugstufe, soweit ich weiß und der Van nur eine.
> Vorallem ist der Vivid doch auch günstiger, also wieso greift Canyon nicht zum Vivid ?!
> 
> Naja, entweder Van direkt tauschen oder fahre, sparen, verkaufen und CCDB rein



Genau meine Meinung und mein Plan !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (31. August 2011)

Und übrigens Liebe ich orange... Der Rahmen vom Speedzone gefällt mir am besten! Warscheinlich wirds der und der van fliegt raus, der LRS ebenfalls! Am schlimmsten find ich aber die husslfelt die sofort gegen eine SLX oder eine descendent getauscht wird!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. September 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Na ja, ein CCCB oder DHX RC4 wäre mir auch lieber, aber warum soll der Vivid R2C besser sein als der VAN RC2?


Beide schonmal gefahren...? 




Max Engelke schrieb:


> ... genau wie der übertriebene Orange-Fetish... hm.


Finde ich nicht mal, ich würde beim Speedzone auch die Aufschrift auf dem Unterrohr noch orange machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Den Schreibfehler auf der Website haben sie mittlerweile korrigiert... da stand gestern noch "mit agilem 64° Lenkwinkel oder laufruhigen 65°"


----------



## Radon0 (1. September 2011)

So geil finde ich die neuen Modelle garnicht da ich keine reine RockShox Ausstatung wählen kann da ich finde das Fox extrem überdämpft ist.

Gruß Radon0


----------



## RaceFace89 (1. September 2011)

Radon0 schrieb:


> So geil finde ich die neuen Modelle garnicht da ich keine reine RockShox Ausstatung wählen kann da ich finde das Fox extrem überdämpft ist.
> 
> Gruß Radon0



haben sie wohl meine wünsche nicht beachtet


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. September 2011)

Damit seid ihr nicht alleine  Aber wie immer: den Fox Kram will eh "jeder" haben, den kriegt mal also lässig mindestens zum Preis eines vergleichbaren/besseren RS Teils verkauft  ...also: schei$$ drauf! Und beim Speedzone (optisch eh mein Favorit) muss man ja nur den Dämpfer rauswerfen...


----------



## RaceFace89 (1. September 2011)

beim rockzone passt die idee,nur an der umsetzung haperts wie ich finde...frx rahmen mit meinem aufbau und halt vivid air wär 

reverb stealth hätte canyon verbauen können,weil so ist die lösung trotz innenverlegt recht unschön!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. September 2011)

Tja, so Leute wie du und ich sind eben mit nix zufrieden  Mitterweile ist bei mir ausser dem Rahmen und dem Steuersatz echt GAR NIX mehr vom Original übrig...

Das mit der Stealth kriegt man sicher auch selbst irgendwie hin, wenn man die irgendwo her bekommt


----------



## RaceFace89 (1. September 2011)

wie recht du hast 
bei mir ist ja mitlerweile nichts mehr original, siehe galerie


----------



## christophersch (1. September 2011)

Waren die Stealth Modelle nicht nur für Trek und Scott vorgesehen? oder bezog sich das nur auf Komplettbikes??!!
Das mit den Ganzen Fox Gabeln finde ich top! ^^und eine Lyrik ist auch nicht so grundverschieden zu einer 36er. Nur das die 36, zumindest im Stand und bei nicht so agressiver Fahrt, eher soft 'rüberkommt! oder??
Aber in Bezug auf das Rockzone aka Extrem-Tourer geb' ich euch recht. Eine 2Step-Air oder Talas, sowie Hammerschmidt und Luftdämpfer wären stimmiger gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon0 (1. September 2011)

Ich wollte eigendlich einen 180mm fr mit totem optimal solo air dh und vivid air r2c und bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir auch unsicher was halten die sunringle aus? Etwa so viel wie mavic deemax?


----------



## Metty (1. September 2011)

http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...ad-and-mountain-bikes&mlc=news/article/image#


----------



## opTic_B1ker (1. September 2011)

auha CCDB un RS BOXXER so will ichs haben kein FOX ><
wenns so rauskommt isses sofort bestellt
Is des der Rahmen in RAW ? oder is der lackiert o0


----------



## christophersch (1. September 2011)

ne, wird leider nicht so rauskommen. Es gibt nur 5 Modelle (siehe Canyon HP) und in keinem ist die Kombi CCDB - Boxxer vorgesehen. Ich denke der Rahmen ist Raw, ohne Klarlack. Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht...


----------



## schwarze13 (1. September 2011)

Mensch Leute - was habt Ihr denn nur mit dem Dämpfer 

Vielleicht, aber auch wirklich nur vielleicht, hat sich Canyon bei der Wahl VAN RC anstatt Vivid R2C etwas gedacht. Eventuell hat es ja damit etwas zu tun, dass die Rahmenkinematik und der Dämpfer nicht getrennt betrachtet werden dürfen, sondern als System. Von daher wäre es vielleicht - aber wie schon gesagt - wirklich nur vielleicht möglich, dass der VAN RC im Canyon tune einfach besser passt als der Vivid.

Aus diesem Grund werde ich etwas ganz gewagtes machen - ich werde das Speedzone kaufen und - ja, haltet euch fest - einfach erst mal fahren.

Aber jetzt mal Spaß bei Seite, ein vermeintlich besserer Dämpfer führt nicht zwangsläufig zu einem besseren Fahrwerk. Schaut Euch vor dem Kauf lieber erst einmal die Hinweise u.a. von Flatoutsuspension an oder fragt Gino Schliffske direkt, welcher andere Dämpfer überhaupt Sinn macht.


----------



## smithi80 (1. September 2011)

Du sagst es, warum schon von Anfang an alles tauschen wollen bevor man es überhaupt getestet hatt wenn sich das Bike gut anfühlt wird es so bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (1. September 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund werde ich etwas ganz gewagtes machen - ich werde das Speedzone kaufen und - ja, haltet euch fest - einfach erst mal fahren.



WAAAAAAAAS??? mach keinen scheiß, du solltest dir lieber vorher schonmal gedanken machen was raus muss weils nich funktioniert und du unbedingt 30 unabhängige verstellungen brauchst weil du sonst nichtmal ansatzweise den begr runterkommst


----------



## Metty (1. September 2011)

Nebenbei - die Canyon Eurobike Galerie ist on... http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/gallery.html


----------



## Astgabel (1. September 2011)

Schöne Bilder. Leider fällt die EB dieses Jahr für mich flach 
Obwohl ich rüberspucken könnte


----------



## cliomare (1. September 2011)

Wer weiß, in welchem Park das promovideo fürs neue FRX gedreht wurde? Muss ja irgendwo in Frankreich sein.


Finde die neuen Modelle voll geil. Wenn ich mir bloß nicht heuer das Trailflow gekauft hätte!
Das neue Dropzone würd ich sofort nehmen. Hammerschmidt drauf und lange Teleskopstütze (keine fernbedienbare) rein und man hatt den perfekten Heavy-Duty-Freeride Tourer.
Mag wer mein gerade erst fertig aufgebautes Trailflow mit anderem Dämpfer, Edellaufrädern und besseren Bremsen


----------



## sundawn77 (1. September 2011)

Tignes in frankreich


----------



## cliomare (1. September 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Tignes in frankreich



Danke!


----------



## julius09 (1. September 2011)

Aber die nette Kurbel am speedzone muss ich nicht fahren um zu wissen dass sie ersetzt wird !!


----------



## matziie (1. September 2011)

Ich hätte mir vom farblichen auch wieder eine schlichtere Möglichkeit gewünscht.. Und weiß man schon was über die Preise?


----------



## Radon0 (2. September 2011)

Das Ultimate Al wird anscheinend standertmäßig mit Kratzer am Oberrohr ausgeliefert


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. September 2011)

Messeverschleiss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opTic_B1ker (2. September 2011)

Ist das nun eigentlich schon die ENDGÜLTIGE zusammenstellung der Bikes oder kann es sein das Canyon da noch was dran ändert bevor sie die Bikes zum Verkauf anbieten .
Laut einer E-mail sagten die nähmlich im "herbst" entscheiden wir über die Parts blablablabla


----------



## julius09 (2. September 2011)

bei der Partskonfikuration sollte schon alles gelaufen sein...dass heiÃt du siehst auf der â¬-bike die fertigen RÃ¤der.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. September 2011)

@ christophersch: so wie ich es verstanden habe, gibt es die (noch) nicht im Aftermarket, aber evtl. findet sich ja ein Trek/Scott Händler, der einem die besorgen kann 




schwarze13 schrieb:


> Mensch Leute - was habt Ihr denn nur mit dem Dämpfer
> 
> Vielleicht, aber auch wirklich nur vielleicht, hat sich Canyon bei der Wahl VAN RC anstatt Vivid R2C etwas gedacht. Eventuell hat es ja damit etwas zu tun, dass die Rahmenkinematik und der Dämpfer nicht getrennt betrachtet werden dürfen, sondern als System. Von daher wäre es vielleicht - aber wie schon gesagt - wirklich nur vielleicht möglich, dass der VAN RC im Canyon tune einfach besser passt als der Vivid.


Glaub mir, ich weiß sehr gut, wieso ich das sage.  Ich bin schon viele verschiedene Dämpfer im Torque (wenn auch im alten) probegefahren und habe an anderen Bikes mit ähnlicher Hinterbau-Charakteristik verschiedene Dämpfer mit DHX und VAN vergleichen können... da liegen Welten dazwischen! Ich fahre nicht umsonst den Vivid in meinem Torque. Ich sage auch nicht, dass das Speedzone mit dem VAN "total beschissen" zu fahren sein wird, aber wenn es einfach nur um eine einfache/billige Alternative gegangen wäre, hätten sie besser den Vivid R2 genommen.
Canyon und sinnvolle bzw. konsequent durchdachte Komponentenwahl?  Gerade bei den Dämpfern haben sie echt schon sehr oft ziemlich tief ins Klo gegriffen - und offensichtlich nicht draus gelernt (das bezog sich jetzt aber nicht auf die FRX Modelle). Es gibt auch genug andere Beispiele - Teile die laut Herstellerspezifikationen so gar nicht verbaut werden dürfen, weil sie dadurch Schaden nehmen etc. Willkommen in der Realität! 




LordLinchpin schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAS??? mach keinen scheiß, du solltest dir lieber vorher schonmal gedanken machen was raus muss weils nich funktioniert und du unbedingt 30 unabhängige verstellungen brauchst weil du sonst nichtmal ansatzweise den begr runterkommst


Genau, weils ja auch um die Verstellungen geht  Wenn du nix sinnvolles zu sagen hast, lass es doch einfach sein!


----------



## schwarze13 (2. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... habe ... verschiedene Dämpfer mit DHX und VAN vergleichen können... da liegen Welten dazwischen! ...(sie) hätten ... besser den Vivid R2 genommen.


 
Ernste Frage:
Mal angenommen der Vivid steigert das Potenzial deutlich, woher weißt Du welcher Dämpfer-Tune vom Vivid benötigt wird?


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. September 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Ernste Frage:
> Mal angenommen der Vivid steigert das Potenzial deutlich, woher weißt Du welcher Dämpfer-Tune vom Vivid benötigt wird?


Anhand vom Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus, da gibts von RS so eine Tabelle. Ich habe dementsprechend Mid Tune genommen und das passt mir auch perfekt. Ich fahre seit dem Einbau mit den Grundeinstellungen, die im "Trailside-Tuningguide" empfeohlen werden und hatte bisher nie irgendeine Situation, bei der ich dachte, daran etwas ändern zu müssen 
Schau mal in den Torque Thread, da gibt es einige Meinungen zum Vivid, auch im New Torque.


----------



## swissfrx (2. September 2011)

Hab ein paar infos zu den anderen Modellen in sachen Gewicht gefunden...leider auf russisch 
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ge=3&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:49&tx=84&ty=19


----------



## christophersch (2. September 2011)

swissfrx schrieb:


> Hab ein paar infos zu den anderen Modellen in sachen Gewicht gefunden...leider auf russisch
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ge=3&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:49&tx=84&ty=19



Die Gewichte können nicht stimmen. Damit wäre das Speedzone mit sackschwerer Kurbel, schweren Laufrädern und schwereren Bremsen ja noch 150 Gramm leichter als das Racezone. Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, zumal die Boxxer lediglich 70gr einspart und der Rahmen bei beiden Modellen nicht lackiert ist.
Was ich aber viel erschreckender finde, ist die Tatsache, dass Canyon wohl doch eine schwarze 36 an dem eigentlich doch so schönen Rockzone verbaut hat. Und vor allem nicht sie schöne, sowie funktionelle Reverb Sattelstütze!!

Zu den Preisen: Racezone 3599, Dropzone 2999, Rockzone 2499, Speedzone 2199, Playzone 1999. 
Alle Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr!


----------



## opTic_B1ker (3. September 2011)

"Rockzone" ? bitte um Aufklärung. Bin mir nur über das Racezone dropzone un speedzone im klaren


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2011)

Das Rockzone ist der "extrem-Tourer mit 36 Van, 2-fach und Tele Stütze. Das Playzone ist der günstigste Einstieg in die FRX Freeride Reihe. 36 (Performance) sowie Fox Van und Drift sind verbaut. Alle Modelle kann man schon im online Canyon Katalog angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (3. September 2011)

Die 66 RCV wäre vermutlich die bessere Wahl gewesen..


----------



## Astgabel (3. September 2011)

Kann man denn den Online Katalog denn schon anschauen? Bin zu doof finde da nix.

Kann den mal einer hier Verlinken ?


----------



## KA-Biker (3. September 2011)

Canyon Eurobike Video

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16031


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. September 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Die 66 RCV wäre vermutlich die bessere Wahl gewesen..


Ich bin ja eigentlich einer, der Fox nicht allzu sehr mag, aber in dem Fall muss ich dir ganz klar widersprechen! Die RCV funktioniert zwar gut, ist aber so dermaßen bleischwer (3,2kg! vs. 2,7kg bei der Fox VAN), dass die ein insgesamt so leichtes Bike furchtbar kopflastig macht. Damit macht springen dann echt keinen Spaß mehr und bei aktiver Fahrweise hängst du dann auch andauernd viel weiter mit dem Arsch hinterm Rad als eigentlich nötig, damit der Bleiklumpen dir nicht das Vorderrad in jedes kleinste Loch rein zieht. Da hätte ich keinen Bock drauf...




Astgabel schrieb:


> Kann man denn den Online Katalog denn schon anschauen? Bin zu doof finde da nix.
> 
> Kann den mal einer hier Verlinken ?


Schittebön: http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/canyon_eurobike_2011_de.pdf




christophersch schrieb:


> Speedzone 2199


Also für das Bike mit der Ausstattung (immerhin eine Boxxer R2C2!) wäre der Preis echt EXTREM heiß!


Aus dem Video geht jetzt auch hervor (das war zumindest mir bisher nicht 100%ig klar), dass man mit dem Trackflip Federweg und Tretlagerhöhe/Lenkwinkel unabhängig voneinander verändern kann. DAS nenne ich mal die Idee konsequent zuende gedacht!


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2011)

...das hat mich auch überrascht! So hatte ich das die ganze Zeit auch nicht verstanden. Aber ist doch super! dann kann man auch weniger harte Strecken mit einem flachen Lenkwinkel fahren!
Das silberne Strive mit den CB Laufrädern ist ja auch mal extrem heiß!!


----------



## Siggi81 (3. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Zu den Preisen: Racezone 3599, Dropzone 2999, Rockzone 2499, Speedzone 2199, Playzone 1999.
> Alle Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr!



Woher stammen die Preise?
In der Freeride stand, dass das günstigste Modell wohl 2099,- kosten soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (3. September 2011)

Die Kettenstreben- und OR-Länge des neuen FRX würden mich interessieren. 



schwarze13 schrieb:


> ...der Vivid steigert das Potenzial deutlich...



Bzgl eines Vivids bin mir da jetzt nach 3 Tage Leogang + 1 Tag X-Line in Saalbach auch nicht mehr so sicher. Performance war okay, aber sowas darf einfach nicht passieren:


----------



## opTic_B1ker (3. September 2011)

sieht doch cool aus fast wien Glory 
spaß bei seite das is echt übel ><


----------



## matziie (3. September 2011)

Meint ihr, es gibt noch verschiedene Farbauswahlen bei den FRX Modellen, oder nur die, die im Katalog zu sehen sind?


----------



## Siggi81 (3. September 2011)

Nur die ausm Katalog. So wie immer.


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2011)

also bei dem Racezone gibt es nur die eine. Bei den anderen Modellen sicherlich auch nur...


----------



## matziie (3. September 2011)

Schade. Hab überlegt, weil bei der Übersicht "Mountainbikes 2012" ein FRX in weiß mit hellblauer Schrift zu sehen ist..


----------



## julius09 (3. September 2011)

Die Kettenstreben werden 425mm lang sein!


----------



## evilMonkeey (3. September 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Die Kettenstreben- und OR-Länge des neuen FRX würden mich interessieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Bzgl eines Vivids bin mir da jetzt nach 3 Tage Leogang + 1 Tag X-Line in Saalbach auch nicht mehr so sicher. Performance war okay, aber sowas darf einfach nicht passieren:



Ist aber sicher nicht deins gewesen oder?
Ich mein wenns nen leihbike ist/war hast du ja auch kein plan was vorher mit dem ding alles gemacht wurde...
******* ist das dennoch allemal!


----------



## schwarze13 (4. September 2011)

Darf ich vorstellen -  mein neues Bike 2012


----------



## schwarze13 (4. September 2011)

neuer Versuch - bitte anklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (4. September 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen -  mein neues Bike 2012



Geht leider nicht, ist schon mein neues!


----------



## downhiller_97 (4. September 2011)

wie viel wird das kosten,so um die 2000 euro oder ??Wenn schon,dann ist es auch meins


----------



## julius09 (4. September 2011)

Ihr werdet leider wieder lange auf euer Rad warten müssen da ich als erster bestelle !!


----------



## christophersch (4. September 2011)

darf ich vorstellen: 


Mein Bike für 2012!!

haha es wird rocken und sich gleich eine Gewichtskur unterziehen müssen!! unter 15 ist das Ziel!


----------



## julius09 (4. September 2011)

Hab vor dass speedzone auch leichter zu machen...was änderst du um das Racezone unter 15kg zu bekommen?


----------



## christophersch (4. September 2011)

Also ich fahre bei meinem Gewicht grundsätzlich Single-Ply. Dadurch spare ich schon 1 Kilo. je nachdem welche Schläuche verbaut sind, weder ich die auch gegen Maxxis Superlight tauschen. Dann werde ich die Stahlplatte der Kefü tauschen (-100g) oder per Flex bearbeiten und dem CCDB eine Titanfeder spendieren. (ein Kumpel hat gerade eine über...(-250g))
Mal schauen, was man dann noch ändern kann. Evtl werde ich meine jetzige Formula The One montieren, da ich im Moment sehr zufrieden damit bin. Das spart bestimmt auch nochmal 150g oder so.


----------



## christophersch (4. September 2011)

..nach dem Russischen Forum zu urteilen, wird das Speedzone ja auch nicht allzu schwer ausfallen. 17 Kilo mit der Ausstattung und DH Schlappen sind ja echt super!


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. September 2011)

Warum sind wir als Deutsche bei Canyon eigentlich immer die letzten die technische Details mitgeteilt bekommen.?


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. September 2011)

mein gott, fahrt es doch erstmal, dann könnt ihr sehen was getauscht werden kann. und dass die the one soviel einspart glaube ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (4. September 2011)

Wann war nochmal Relaunch der HP in den letzten Jahren? Oktober oder November?


----------



## christophersch (4. September 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> mein gott, fahrt es doch erstmal, dann könnt ihr sehen was getauscht werden kann. und dass die the one soviel einspart glaube ich nicht



Normalerweise, JA! Aber da es ausschließlich um Gewicht geht und nicht um Performance, tausche ich die Teile lieber gleich um sie dann als "Neu" verkaufen zu können.


----------



## niceman (4. September 2011)

Was meint ihr was das neue Playzone kosten wird ? WÃ¼rde mich echt sehr interessieren, ich finde das neue Design ist der Hammer!




Preis jetzt schon entdeckt aber das Photo kann man ja trotzdem posten  
2099 â¬


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2011)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen -  mein neues Bike 2012


Das wäre auch meine Basis, genau meine Farbkombi 




christophersch schrieb:


> Normalerweise, JA! Aber da es ausschließlich um Gewicht geht und nicht um Performance, tausche ich die Teile lieber gleich um sie dann als "Neu" verkaufen zu können.


Wenn man einfach genau weiß, was man will oder bestimmte Teile schon hat, die man gerne weiterfahren möchte, macht es absolut Sinn, die Teile vom Neurad ungefahren zu verkaufen  Alles andere wäre schlicht und einfach dumm.


----------



## matziie (4. September 2011)

Das Speedzone in irgendeiner Farbkombi mit rot und der Ausstattung wäre mein Traum. 

Ich hoffe, Canyon bekommt es dieses Jahr hin, dass man nicht wieder ewig auf sein Bike warten muss, oder nach ein paar Tagen wieder ausverkauft sind.. Aber die Hoffnung machen wir uns ja jedes Jahr


----------



## christophersch (4. September 2011)

die Bikes werden meines Wissens nach in Intervallen gebaut. Dass heißt, wenn du früh bestellst, bekommst du dein Bike auch noch in diesem Jahr. Nur wenn du wartest und die erste Charge schon an den Mann gebracht wurde, dauert es ein paar Monate bis eben diese Reihe wieder gebaut wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (4. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Dass heißt, wenn du früh bestellst, bekommst du dein Bike auch noch in diesem Jahr.



Das wär natürlich wünschenswert


----------



## monkey10 (5. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Also ich fahre bei meinem Gewicht grundsätzlich Single-Ply...



Also ich empfehle die normalen Fat Albert tubeless zu montieren. So hat Alutech das Fanes auch in der Freeride unter 15kg bekommen (trotz Rahmen mit Dämpfer bei 4kg).

Ob das Sinn macht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden

Ich verkauf dir gerne mein FA-Set. So gut wie neu, nur jeweils ein Durchschlag auf der Lauffläche des Reifens


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle die normalen Fat Albert tubeless zu montieren. So hat Alutech das Fanes auch in der Freeride unter 15kg bekommen (trotz Rahmen mit Dämpfer bei 4kg).
> 
> Ob das Sinn macht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


auf dem FRX macht der Fat Albert absolut keinen Sinn - zum Touren ok (auf meinem Hardtail finde ich den klasse), aber nicht für Bikepark/DH/anspruchsvolle Strecken...


----------



## LordLinchpin (5. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Normalerweise, JA! Aber da es ausschließlich um Gewicht geht und nicht um Performance, tausche ich die Teile lieber gleich um sie dann als "Neu" verkaufen zu können.



dann nimmst du warum genau ein canyon? und das mit dem gewicht habe ich auch probiert. hab aber eingesehen dass ich lieber ein paar gramm mehr habe und dafür ne gute performance kriege. denn momentan state of the art is nunmal das V-10 mit unter 14kg.


----------



## christophersch (5. September 2011)

nunja. In erster Linie möchte ich einen Dicken Freerider mit schöner Ausstattung zu einem guten bzw vertretbaren Preis. Und meiner Meinung nach ist da das Frx einfach das beste 

In diesem Fall habe ich sogar noch ein echtes DH Bike mit drin! Das bietet mit das V10 nicht, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass ich da für das Geld gerade einmal den Rahmen bekomme. Und wenn in diesem Falle das neue Frx schon mein Traum-Bike ist, warum sollte ich es nicht um ein paar Gramm erleichtern? Ob da eine Backplate der Kefü 200 oder 100 Gramm wiegt, ist der reinen Funktion ja egal. Und auch die DH Schlappen kann man sich bei gemäßigteren Strecken ruhig sparen ohne an Grip einzubüßen. Ich wiege ja auch nur 70 Kilo. Da habe ich dann nämlich eher den Vorteil, dass ich weniger Masse beschleunigen muss, die in diesem Falle sogar noch rotiert. Bei einer Titan Feder gewinnt man ebenfalls an Performance und spart gleich mal über 30% Gewicht gegenüber einer Stahlfeder

Und zum V10. ja, es ist ein geiles Bike, welches mich aber nicht überzeugt, da ich locker mal ein paar Tausend Euro mehr ausgeben muss. Es ist auch ein reines WC Rad und nicht der Freerider den ich eigentlich haben möchte. Da ist es mir dann auch egal, ob es nun 400 oder 500 Gramm weniger wiegt. Der Rest mach nämlich dann nur die Ausstattung.


----------



## T!ll (5. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Und auch die DH Schlappen kann man sich bei gemäßigteren Strecken ruhig sparen ohne an Grip einzubüßen.



Für gemäßigtere Strecken kannste dir dann auch das FRX sparen.
1ply (ohne Exo o.ä.) sind am Enduro schon grenzwertig was Pannensicherheit angeht.

Warum so einen schweren Bock durch die Gegend fahren, wenn die Reifen das Potenzial des Fahrwerks einschränken.

Gegend alles andere an Leichtbau ist ja nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Nicolas.k (5. September 2011)

hi mal ne frage wisst ihr wie viel das rockzone kosten wird


----------



## smithi80 (5. September 2011)

Racezone 3599, Dropzone 2999, Rockzone 2499, Speedzone 2199, Playzone 1999.


----------



## christophersch (5. September 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Für gemäßigtere Strecken kannste dir dann auch das FRX sparen.
> 1ply (ohne Exo o.ä.) sind am Enduro schon grenzwertig was Pannensicherheit angeht.
> 
> Warum so einen schweren Bock durch die Gegend fahren, wenn die Reifen das Potenzial des Fahrwerks einschränken.
> ...



Mit gemäßigter meinte ich nicht, dass die Strecke fahrtechnisch einfacher ist, sondern nur, dass dort weniger Felsen und scharfe Steine sind. Die 10Meter+ Gaps bleiben erhalten  Und Wenn es dann halt härter wird, kommen die anderen Schlappen wieder rauf. Aber dafür kaufe ich mir nicht 2 Bikes....


----------



## Astaroth (5. September 2011)

Im *6undzwanzig Magazine* ist ein Test zum Racezone vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (5. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Mit gemäßigter meinte ich nicht, dass die Strecke fahrtechnisch einfacher ist, sondern nur, dass dort weniger Felsen und scharfe Steine sind. Die 10Meter+ Gaps bleiben erhalten  Und Wenn es dann halt härter wird, kommen die anderen Schlappen wieder rauf. Aber dafür kaufe ich mir nicht 2 Bikes....





wenn du bei harten strecken dh schlappen fährst kannste die bei den weniger harten strecken doch auch drauf lassen? warum denn son stress? bekommste halt ein paar muckis mehr in die beinchen
ich fahr auch ständig mit maxxis dh schläuchen und dh reifen rum.


----------



## christophersch (6. September 2011)

timothekid schrieb:


> wenn du bei harten strecken dh schlappen fährst kannste die bei den weniger harten strecken doch auch drauf lassen? warum denn son stress? bekommste halt ein paar muckis mehr in die beinchen
> ich fahr auch ständig mit maxxis dh schläuchen und dh reifen rum.



...so wichtig wie euch war mir der Umbau bzw. Nicht- Umbau eigentlich gar nicht..


----------



## MBerni (6. September 2011)

kann es sein dass die preise von rockzone und speedzone vertauscht sind?


Ach ja versucht mal das 6undzwanzig in österreich zu bekommen XD


----------



## motoerhead (6. September 2011)

wegen den lieferzeiten, da war es doch immer so, dass die neuentwickungen erst recht spät zur verfügung staden. Die 'alten' bekam man immer recht schnell.


----------



## smithi80 (6. September 2011)

Ja ich glaube auch das es diesers jahr nichts mehr wird mit den neuen FRX hauptsache sie sind da wenn langsam der Frühling anfängt...


----------



## timothekid (6. September 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_loZs3oeAqY&feature=player_embedded"]6undZwanzig Magazine - Cane Creek "Double Barrel AIR" 2012 first look + test      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Stromberg (6. September 2011)

timothekid schrieb:


> 6undZwanzig Magazine - Cane Creek "Double Barrel AIR" 2012 first look + test      - YouTube


Ich bin etwas verwirrt. Haben die nicht auch das Racezone getestet?


----------



## MBerni (6. September 2011)

Ja haben Sie aber leider noch kein Video


----------



## Suicyclist (6. September 2011)

Das ist doch mal 'ne gute Nachricht:
(gefunden bei facebook)
_

Das neue Torque FRX wurde gerade auf der Eurobike vorgestellt und schon  hast Du auch die Möglichkeit, die Spaßmaschine probezufahren. Zum Open  House Day haben wir ein Testevent geplant. Dafür stehen voraussichtlich 6  Torque FRX zur Verfügung, die ihr auf einem extra Testgelände  ausprobieren könnt.

 Treffpunkt: 10 Uhr am Canyon.Home_ _

 Ihr müsst mitbringen: Helm und Schutzkleidung sowie im Idealfall ein  eigenes Rad. Schließlich sollen möglichst viele von euch die Möglichkeit  zum Testen bekommen. __

 Meldet euch an unter_ _
[email protected]_ _ Stichwort: FRX Aktion

 Beachtet, dass ihr min. 18 sein müsst oder eure Eltern vor Ort eine Erlaubnis unterzeichnen müssen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (6. September 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mitbringen: .... im Idealfall ein  eigenes Rad. Schließlich sollen möglichst viele von euch die Möglichkeit  zum Testen bekommen.



??? Eigentlich möchte man doch die neuen Canyon-Modelle testen und nicht das eigene Bike ???


----------



## opTic_B1ker (6. September 2011)

Vielleicht das Testgelände testen  
Versteh ich auch nich ganz ^^
Sind an den ganzen Modellen eigentlich wirklich die Spank Spike Pedale verbaut oder sind die nur an den Demo-Bikes.


----------



## timmeygasmus (6. September 2011)

Auslieferung ist ohne Pedale.


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. September 2011)

sehr geehrter herr opticbiker,

laut canyon fb- sowie deren homepage wird es eine stop-o-mat-tour geben, die du vllt mit deinem eigenen radel fahren solltest 

und deine Spike pedale darfste dir schön selbstkaufen heulst dich ja schon grad bei mir aus 

so, genug gelästert


----------



## julius09 (6. September 2011)

Bin ich froh dass ich nur 10km von canyon entfernt wohne. Hab mich direkt für die frx Testaktion angemeldet und hoffe es ist noch Platz frei... Wer möchte bekommt am Samstagabend dann einen genauen Fahrbericht !


----------



## MBerni (6. September 2011)

@ julius09

Ich würde mich sehr drüber freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (6. September 2011)

ich mich auch! gute Idee. Und frag auch gleich mal wann es in etwa verfügbar ist....


----------



## julius09 (6. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ich mich auch! gute Idee. Und frag auch gleich mal wann es in etwa verfügbar ist....



Das werd ich auf jeden Fall !


----------



## smithi80 (7. September 2011)

Wie ist den sie Einbaulänge des Dämpfers bei den neuen FRX Modellen? 240mm? bzw bei den federn müssten es die 3.0er sein?


----------



## dirtmag (7. September 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> ??? Eigentlich möchte man doch die neuen Canyon-Modelle testen und nicht das eigene Bike ???


Wahrscheinlich weil nicht jeder Interessent ein Bike den ganzen Tag blockieren soll


----------



## timothekid (7. September 2011)

ich würde sagen die machen eine tour und auf der tour wird halt ma getauscht?


----------



## swissfrx (8. September 2011)

noch ein video von der eurobike!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28655454"]Canyon Torque frx 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ore-mountain (8. September 2011)

find man schon irgendwo Geometriewerte ?
Vorallem reach und stack interessieren mich !


----------



## julius09 (10. September 2011)

Heut Abend werd ich dann mal den versprochenen fahrbericht abgeben


----------



## Ronja (10. September 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> Heut Abend werd ich dann mal den versprochenen fahrbericht abgeben



es ist abend


----------



## Nicolas.k (10. September 2011)

also ich hab das dropzone gefahren und ich muss sagen ich bin sehr begeistert sieht noch besser aus als auf den bildern es ist sehr wendig und bricht nicht aus den kurven aus ein muss für jeden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. September 2011)

ist aber kein guter bericht


----------



## MBerni (10. September 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> ist aber kein guter bericht



Will nicht unfreundlich sein aber ja ein wenig kurtz


----------



## julius09 (11. September 2011)

Sorry dass ich es gestern abend nich mehr geschafft habe, da ich einfach totmüde ins Bett gekippt bin vom vielen FRX fahren 
Mal vorweg: Habe an den Rädern nix verstellt, bin sie gefahren wie dastanden. Die teststrecke war sprunglastig aber auch mit vielen Bodenunebenheiten und engen kurven. Man konnte das Racezone, Dropzone und Speedzone testen.

Dropzone: 
Dieses schnappte ich mir als erstes in L. Ich bin 193cm und hatte Angst dass der Rahmen zu kurz sein könne...diese Befürchtung war unbegründet. Typische Canyon Wohlfühlgeometrie! ich passte perfekt drauf und es fühlte sich an als würde ich das Rad schon ewig fahren! Der Trackflip war auf 185mm eingestellt mit 64er Lenkwinkel. Wie schon gesagt das Rad fuhr sich sehr sicher und stabil jedoch keinesfalls träge. Als Vergleich zu allen Modellen diente mir mein Trailflow aus 2010. Die Kiste machte einfach nur riesen Spass...ging locker um ale kurven und war in der Luft sehr stabil...die landungen waren spürbar sanfter als bei meinem Rad. Übrigens habe ich am CC DB nix verstellt...hätte mich aber gerne mal mit ihm beschäftigt, aber das geht nicht an einem Tag!

Speedzone:
Dieses fuhr ich nach dem Dropzone und war gespannt wie das sich fahren würde...erst war ich skeptisch da es nur im M verfügabar war. Im bergabmodus gefiel mir die kleine Rahmengröße auch gut ( Machte sich nicht negativ bermerkbar). Was mir jedoch sofort auffiel war dass das Rad im vergleich zum Dropzone in L noch satter auf der strecke lag! Sonstige Fahreigenschaften genauso positiv...

Racezone:
Dies fuhr ich auch in M weil L auch nicht verfügbar war...Was mir sofort auffiel: die dickere gabel als im Speedzone...meine knie hatten mehr kontakt als mit der boxxer  Fahr eigenschaften mal wieder grandios!! Bei diesem Modell lernte ich auch mal die 425mm kettenstreben kennen...da ich einen anderen streckenabschnitt fuhr, der einen kleinen knackigen anlieger hatte den man mit viel speed fahren konnte...ich fuhr also schnell rein das heck rutschte nach und mann konnte wieder herrlich herausbeschleunigen...Die 40 ist und bleibt eine top gabel....

Fazit: Ich kenne nun mein DH für 2012...Canyon hat echt top Arbeit geleistet! Was mich besonders beeintrugt und überzeugt hat ist der Trackflip...Sehr geniales Teil! Man kann das Rad so umbauen das man mit einem Rahmen 2 einsatzbreiche abdecken kann...entweder New school geo  mit flachen winkeln und wirklich tiefem tretlager ( bin auch ma aufgesetzt)  , oder ein agiles bike mit dem alles geht...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. September 2011)

aha, das hört sich schon mal gut an
danke @julius09


----------



## MBerni (11. September 2011)

jo auch ein fettes danke von mir wenns geld reicht muss ein race zone her


----------



## bikefreak63 (11. September 2011)

hallo zusammen. 

ich war einer der glücklichen, die das neue torque frx testen konnten. 

canyon hatte einen tag der offenen tür, da konnte man sich für eine tour anmelden, wo man mit den neuen 2012er modellen fahren durfte. 

das ließ ich mir natürlich nicht zwei mal sagen und schon gings auch los. 

ich kann nur sagen, das neue torque mit der fox 40 vorne unt einem dobule barrel dämpfer im hinterbau rockt richtig. 

lohnt sich auf jeden fall, mal eine probefahrt zu machen, wenn es rauskommt. 

liebe grüße.


----------



## julius09 (11. September 2011)

Bezüglich der Lieferfähigkeit habe ich natürlich auch gefragt. Sie sagten mir, dass sie wenn alles gut läuft anfang januar die ersten frx ausliefern würden *ohne Gewähr*


----------



## Ronja (11. September 2011)

@julius: danke für die Vergleiche der Bikes, aber was meinst Du mit den Kniekontakten? War das M so kurz?
und die Kettenstreben sind doch bei allen Modellen 425, oder verändern die sich mit der RH?


----------



## monkey10 (11. September 2011)

julius09 schrieb:


> Dropzone:
> Dieses schnappte ich mir als erstes in L. Ich bin 193cm und hatte Angst dass der Rahmen zu kurz sein könne...diese Befürchtung war unbegründet. Typische Canyon Wohlfühlgeometrie! ich passte perfekt drauf und es fühlte sich an als würde ich das Rad schon ewig fahren! Der Trackflip war auf 185mm eingestellt mit 64er Lenkwinkel. Wie schon gesagt das Rad fuhr sich sehr sicher und stabil jedoch keinesfalls träge. *Als Vergleich zu allen Modellen diente mir mein Trailflow aus 2010*. Die Kiste machte einfach nur riesen Spass...ging locker um ale kurven und war in der Luft sehr stabil...die landungen waren spürbar sanfter als bei meinem Rad. Übrigens habe ich am CC DB nix verstellt...hätte mich aber gerne mal mit ihm beschäftigt, aber das geht nicht an einem Tag!



Ich nehme an, dass du bei deiner Größe ein Trailflow in "L" hast. Könntest du noch etwas auf die Geometrie Unterschiede eingehen?

- Ist die OR-Länge bzw der Reach des neuen FRX gleich wie bei deinem Trailflow, oder fühlt es sich länger an (bzw kennst du ja vielleicht die Daten genau)?
- Sind die Kettenstreben aller FRX-Modelle 425mm (und nicht wie beim FRX 2011 445mm)?
- Wie fühlt sich die Front/Stack an? Ist es tiefer als das (recht hohe) Torque 2010/11? Steuerrohrlänge?
- Wie ist die Sitzposition? Weit über den HR oder eher zentral? Kann man eine normale Sattelstütze soweit rausziehen, dass du damit Touren fahren könntest und sie dann trotzdem ganz versenken?

Wie man aus meinen Fragen rauslesen kann, würde mich interessieren, ob das FRX ein bißchen tourentauglich ist, aber v.a. bessere Eigenschaften im BPark hat. Da ich etwa gleich groß bin, würde ich für den BPark gerne ein Torque mit größeren Reach haben. Gerade bei dem flachen LW und kurzen Kettenstreben, um einfacher mehr Druck am VR zu bekommen. Manche lösen das ja durch niedrigen Stack und langen Kettenstreben (zB LV601/901). Andere behalten die verspielten kurzen Kettenstreben, aber erhöhen den Reach (zB Speci)...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (12. September 2011)

@Julius09: Vielen Dank für den Bericht erstmal, klingt ja echt vielversprechend!
Ich habe aber auch nochmal ein paar Fragen. Ich selbst bin ca. 186/187cm groß und fahre derzeit ein Frx in "M", da ich eher Freeride fahre. Da ich jetzt aber irgendwie auf den Geschmack von ein paar Downhill Rennen gekommen bin wollte ich umsteigen auf das neue Racezone. Jedoch möchte ich die genialen Freeride-Eigenschaften meines bisherigen Bikes nicht verlieren. Da es den Trackflip gibt, muss ich dies ja auch nicht. Nun stellt sich für mich allerdings die Frage ob ich lieber "L" oder "M" nehmen soll. Du bist ja auch recht groß und welche Größe nimmst du? Ist für dich "M" noch im Rahmen oder wirst du in jedem Falle ein "L" nehmen?
Vielen Dank!

Grüße aus HH


----------



## julius09 (12. September 2011)

@christophersch: Ich werde auf jden Fall L nehmen...hab halt lange arme und so...würde ich das torque nur bergab bewegen könnte ich mich auch mit M anfreunden aber nur im Notfall. 

@monkey10: Die Geo vom neuen FRX fühlt sich einfach stimmig an genauso wie mein Trailflow...nicht zu lang nicht zu kurz. Die Hinterbausteifigkeit fühlt sich minimal größer an als beim Torque...große unterschiede gibt es kaum abgesehen vom sehr angenahmen lenkwinkel und der tretlagerhöhe die sich auch gut anfühlt. Das FRX wird in allen Rahmengrößen 425mm Kettenstreben haben. die Front fühlt sich keineswegs zu hoch an...der spike lenker hat 15mm rise...einen flacheren lenker habe ich nach gefühl nicht benötigt.
Die sitzposition ist zentral. Nachteil des neuen Rahmens ist jedoch das geknickte sitzrohr...die stütze war so weit gekürzt dass man sie komplett versenken kann...d. h. das wenn man sie hinauszieht nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt...im geraden noch ok, berauf zu niedrig (für mich auf jeden fall) das sitzrohr ist aber nicht so "lang" wie beim torque...damit meine ich dass ich beim frx es nicht nötig fand die stütze komplett zu versenken was ich beim normalen torque immer mache weil mir sonst der sattel im hintern hängt..gefühlt...
der reach wird meiner meinung nicht länger...ich würde die habel warscheinlich mit dem kleinen spanngurt runterzurren. Der berg den ich testweise hochfuhr war aber recht steil...die bergauf tauglichkeit müsste ich nochmal testen...


----------



## MBerni (12. September 2011)

Hi ich bin bei Canyon ein Neuling

wie siehts aus jetzt bestellen und dann bezahlen wenns kommt oder muss man gleich bezahlen? Habs Geld noch nicht beisammen aber will dass es auf jeden Fall bis Mai da ist wie mach ich dass jetzt am besten? 

mfg Berni


----------



## christophersch (12. September 2011)

abwarten bis die neue HP Online ist (November), bestellen und überweisen und dann sollte es mit etwas Glück im Januar bei dir sein!

Edit: Aber du kannst sicherlich auch per Nachnahme bezahlen


----------



## MBerni (12. September 2011)

Ich hab da noch was 



> [FONT="]Sehr geehrter Herr Bernroitner,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 04. September 2011 bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit des 2012er Torque FRX Racezone.[/FONT][FONT="]
> 
> ...



HP geht in ein paar Tagen Online


----------



## aeskolap (13. September 2011)

yo,des wird sich wie immer verschieben,denke in 2 monaten,november is da optimistischer,kannste ordern und bezahlen..

noch genug zeit ,geld zuzammenzukratzen   am besten machste gleich des racezone draus  zuuuu geil des teil..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (14. September 2011)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> find man schon irgendwo Geometriewerte ?
> Vorallem reach und stack interessieren mich !


 
hat darüber schon jemand was in Erfahrung bringen können ?


----------



## christophersch (22. September 2011)

hey,

ich habe auch mal ein paar Fragen an die Pro's hier. Wie meint ihr wird sich das Verändern des Lenkwinkels auf den Radstand auswirken und wie weit kann man den Lenkwinkel abflachen indem man einfach nur die Gabel raus zieht? 
Natürlich habt ihr noch keine genaueren Daten, aber ich wollte gerne mal eure Einschätzung hören...

Und zu den Kettenstreben. Ich habe mal die Kettenstreben-Längen verschiedener DH Bikes verglichen und mit erstaunen festgestellt, dass die des Frx's um einiges kürzer sind als die der Konkurrenz. Nur das Specialized Demo hat noch 4mm kürzere Streben. 
Meint ihr, dass somit die Wendigkeit ähnlich ist, wie die des Demos? Oder sind diesbezüglich andere Maße wie Lenkwinkel (In diesem Falle auch gleich) und Oberrohrlänge entscheidender? Oder sogar die Hinterbau-Funktion; Sag; Progressivität und dergleichen... ??!!


Vielen Dank Schonmal im Vorraus!

PS: Im aktuellen MRM ist ein Test des "Racezone". Auch sie scheinen begeistert zu sein und loben die Laufruhe in Highspeedpassagen, sowie das Gewicht und die Ausgeglichenheit. Im Test wurden aber Winkel - sowie Federwegsverstellungen nicht berücksichtigt. Man könnte das Bike also beispielsweise durch das verstellen des Lenkwinkels verspielter machen. Somit ist das Fazit des Tests NUR auf diese eine Einstellung bezogen und zeigt nicht das komplette Frx in all seinen Möglichkeiten. Das finde ich etwas schade!


----------



## Schiltrac (22. September 2011)

Grundregel für Lenkwinkel/Gabeleinbauhöhe:
1 cm höher Gabel = 0,5° flacherer Lenkwinkel

Ich kann bei meinem 09er FRX also um 0.75° Variieren 

Der Rest würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. September 2011)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Grundregel für Lenkwinkel/Gabeleinbauhöhe:
> 1 cm höher Gabel = 0,5° flacherer Lenkwinkel
> 
> Ich kann bei meinem 09er FRX also um 0.75° Variieren
> ...



Und wie?


----------



## Schiltrac (25. September 2011)

Ich hab nen workscomponents Winkelsteuersatz, nebst dem 1° flacherem Lenkwinkel baut dieser auch knapp 1.5cm weniger hoch als der originale FSA. jetzt kann ich mit den Standrohren um diese 1.5cm in der Höhe variieren


----------



## christophersch (25. September 2011)

woher hast du den und wie teuer war er, wenn man mal fragen darf?
Danke!

Grüße


----------



## Schiltrac (25. September 2011)

google... http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ 
gibt ihn nur direkt vom Hersteller.
Und er ist im Vergleichzu einem Canecreek fast geschenkt!

Als ich den Steuersatz bestellte, gabs ihn fürs FRX (140mm Steuerrohr) nur in 1°, jetzt kann man ihn sich auch in 1.5° fürs FRX kaufen http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-zs49---zs49---traditional-15-reducer-headset-52-p.asp (set 5)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. September 2011)

So en Kack, dass meine Totem nen Tapered Schaft hat...


----------



## christophersch (26. September 2011)

eigentlich müsste das doch auch mit Tapered Schaft klappen... schließlich kann man ein Angleset auch in ein Tapered Steuerrohr verbauen, sofern die Gabel ein 1/18 Maß hat.

Edit: Achso. ähhh hat dein Bike ein durchgänges 1,5er Steuerrohr?


----------



## timmeygasmus (26. September 2011)

Könnt ihr Euer Off-Topic-Steuersatzgelaber vielleicht per PN oder im passenden Unterforum machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. September 2011)

Das Gelaber hatte seinen Ursprung  bezgl. des neuen FRX, du Hobbymod...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste das doch auch mit Tapered Schaft klappen... schließlich kann man ein Angleset auch in ein Tapered Steuerrohr verbauen, sofern die Gabel ein 1/18 Maß hat.
> 
> Edit: Achso. ähhh hat dein Bike ein durchgänges 1,5er Steuerrohr?



Ja hat es.
Aber richtig. Funktioniert nur, wenn die Gabel durchgehend 1 1/8" hat. Hat sie aber nicht.


----------



## freerider1510 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hat vielleicht schon einer von euch bei works components in england bestellt ? 
Wenn ja lief das ohne probleme von der leiferung her ab ......? 

Schonmal danke für eine Antwort


----------



## Schiltrac (3. Oktober 2011)

mit Paypal bezahlt und alles verlief problemlos


----------



## freerider1510 (4. Oktober 2011)

Okay das ist cool 

Wie lange wartet man ungefähr ?
Und ich habe keine ahnung was paypal ist 

Danke ^^


----------



## smithi80 (6. Oktober 2011)

Für alle die aufs Speedzone scharf sind

MODELL    TORQUE FRX 6.0 SPEEDZONE
 RAHMEN    New Torque, 7005 Series Aluminium, Opti-Sized Alloy Tubeset, X12 Thru Axle System, 200 mm Federweg
 GABEL    RockShox Boxxer R2C2 CL, 200 mm, 1.5 taper, 20mm Steckachse
 DÄMPFER    FOX VAN Performance RC
 STEUERSATZ    Cane Creek Serie 10
 SCHALTWERK    Shimano Deore XT Shadow 10-speed
 UMWERFER    n/a
 SCHALTGRIFFE    Shimano XT 10-speed
 BREMSGRIFFE    Avid Elixir 7 Custom
BREMSEN Avid Code / Elixir 7 200/200 Custom
 NABEN    SUN Ringle Drift 2.1 / MTX 29
 ZAHNKRANZ    SRAM OG-1070 11-26 10-speed
FELGEN    SUN Ringle Drift 2.1 / MTX 29
REIFEN Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5"DW Super Tacky, Maxxis Minion Highroller 2,5'' DW
 KURBELN    Truvativ Hussefelt 1.1
 KETTENBLÄTTER    36
 INNENLAGER    Truvativ Howitzer XR
 VORBAU    SPANK SPIKE (31,8)
 LENKER    SPANK SPIKE 777/15 mm
GRIFFE    Canyon Bracelets Lock On
SATTEL    SDG I-Fly C
 SATTELSTÜTZE    SDG Micro I-Beam SP 6061
 PEDALE    Auslieferung ohne
 FARBE    sand blasted anodized black, dark grey


----------



## schwarze13 (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke, super Info (Hast Du einen geheimen Draht zu Canyon?).

Weißt Du zufällig auch das Gewicht und wann wir bestellen können?


----------



## smithi80 (6. Oktober 2011)

hab canyon gehäckt, nein das stand bei Facbook...Gewicht war leider keins dabei bestellen kann man es ab mitte des monats


----------



## smithi80 (6. Oktober 2011)

hier die daten fürs Dropzone falls sie noch nicht bekannt sind

MODELL	TORQUE FRX 8.0 DROPZONE
 RAHMEN	New Torque, 7005 Series Aluminium, Opti-Sized Alloy Tubeset, X12 Thru Axle System, 200 mm Federweg
 GABEL	Fox 36 Factory VAN FIT RC2 Kashima 180 mm, 1.5 taper, 20mm Steckachse
 DÄMPFER	Cane Creek Double Barrel
 STEUERSATZ	Cane Creek Serie 40
 SCHALTWERK	Shimano Deore XT Shadow 10-speed
 UMWERFER	n/a
 SCHALTGRIFFE	Shimano XT 10-speed
 BREMSGRIFFE	Avid Elixir 9 Custom
BREMSEN Avid Code / Elixir 9 200/200 Custom
 NABEN	DT Swiss 240s
 ZAHNKRANZ	Shimano SLX 11-36 10-speed
FELGEN	SPANK Subrosa
REIFEN Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5"DW Super Tacky, Maxxis Minion Highroller 2,5'' DW
 KURBELN	e.thirteen Hive DH
 KETTENBLÄTTER	36
 INNENLAGER	Hive DH
 VORBAU	SPANK SPIKE (31,8)
 LENKER	SPANK SPIKE 777/15 mm
GRIFFE	Canyon Bracelets Lock On
SATTEL	SDG I-Fly C
 SATTELSTÜTZE	SDG Micro I-Beam SP 6061
 PEDALE	Auslieferung ohne
 FARBE	sand blasted anodized black, grey-blue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (6. Oktober 2011)

wie geil! Es gibt also 2 Farboptionen?!
Zum Gewicht: Das Speedzone wiegt 17 Kilo, das Dropzone 16,3


----------



## smithi80 (6. Oktober 2011)

ja h sieht ganz so aus mit den farben find ich auch cool


----------



## smithi80 (6. Oktober 2011)

was kostest das Speedzone nochmal?

habs gefunden 2199â¬


----------



## ohschda (7. Oktober 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> was kostest das Speedzone nochmal?
> 
> habs gefunden 2199



Nur? Das wäre aber ein Top Preis. Woher bekommt ihr die Infos? Bin zum Glück nicht bei Facebook.


----------



## smithi80 (7. Oktober 2011)

wurde so viel ich weiss auch schon auf der eurobike bekannt gegeben und hier im Forum aber der preis it eigendlich normal bei Canyon das letztjÃ¤hrige FRX kostete mit fast identischer Ausstattung 2000â¬ auf facebook sind schon einige Bikes von canyon gelistet nicht nur die FRX kann ganz informtiv sein


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Oktober 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Nur? Das wäre aber ein Top Preis. Woher bekommt ihr die Infos? Bin zum Glück nicht bei Facebook.



Ich dachte vorallem, dass das speedzone 7.0 heißt und nicht 6.0
Ist zumindest laut eurobike prospekt so.
Und da ist das speedzone das in raw mit der boxxer team und wenn das nur 2199 kostet wäre das ja der mega hammer!

Edit: hat jemand ne info welche einbaubreite das frx hinten hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (9. Oktober 2011)

142 mm X-Achse


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Oktober 2011)

Schade. Dann muss ich mein HR in eine neue Nabe einspeichen.
Verdammt.

Edit: irgendwie steh ich gerade auf'm schlauch.
142mm achse bedeutet 135mm nabenbreite oder?
Weil dann würde es ja passen.


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Oktober 2011)

aha...
habe gesehen, dass es einen umbaukit für meine 135mm hope pro 2 auf x-12 gibt.
perfekt!!!


----------



## schwarze13 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

heute um Punkt 6:22 wurde mein neues Speedzone bestellt ;o)

Yeaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## othu (11. Oktober 2011)

die Lieferzeiten... hatte das FRX auch kurz auf dem Plan, aber als ich die Lieferzeiten gesehen habe...


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Oktober 2011)

wieso?
Lieferzeit für das 6.0 speedzone liegt bei der 11.KW
Ist doch ok!


----------



## smithi80 (11. Oktober 2011)

das flashzone ist sogar ab KW 9 verfügbar, wenn die Bikes dann auch wirklich März kommen ist das mehr als ausreichend was will ich im winter damit möchte es wenn dan gleich richtig im bikepark einweihen...


----------



## othu (11. Oktober 2011)

Finde ich nicht akzeptabel! (und ob Canyon den Termin dann ausnahmsweise mal einhält ist auch noch nicht gesagt...)
Fahre das ganze Jahr und kaufe doch heute kein Fahrrad, dass ich in 3-4 Monaten bekomme... das bekommt VW ja ein Auto schneller zusammengebaut und die sind schon langsam


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Oktober 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> das flashzone ist sogar ab KW 9 verfügbar, wenn die Bikes dann auch wirklich März kommen ist das mehr als ausreichend was will ich im winter damit möchte es wenn dan gleich richtig im bikepark einweihen...



so sehe ich das auch.
und bis dahin habe ich ja noch ein rad das fahrbereit ist.
aber hier in Köln ist eh alles flach und da brauche ich im jan und feb eh noch kein bike.


----------



## blackleaf (11. Oktober 2011)

Schade, dass die Seite grad nicht geht. Weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Sschwanke zwischen Speedzone und Propain Rage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (11. Oktober 2011)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Seite grad nicht geht. Weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Sschwanke zwischen Speedzone und Propain Rage...



Musst dich ja vielleicht nicht unbedingt heute noch entscheiden.


----------



## XCosser (11. Oktober 2011)

ich hab mich ins speedzone verliebt das wird mein neues bike im märz wirds gekauft da hab ich gebo


----------



## blackleaf (11. Oktober 2011)

DochZumindest hab ich das Gefühl....

Ne Quatsch, aber noch spätere Lieferzeiten kann ich auch nciht gebrauchen, falls es wirklich das Canyon werden sollte


----------



## smithi80 (11. Oktober 2011)

Viele gute Bikes haben einfach lange Lieferzeiten das ist nicht nur bei Canyon so
ja die seite geht bei mir auch nur sehr schlepend, werde dann wahrscheinlich erst die tage bestellen wenn mal alles 
wieder flotter geht vorallem wenn man nur so ein scheiss umts stick hat...


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Oktober 2011)

so sieht es aus.
ich sage nur mondraker summum letztes Jahr!!!!
entweder wartet man oder man lässt es.
muss man sich halt überlegen, ob man warten kann/will oder nicht.
ich mache es


----------



## christophersch (11. Oktober 2011)

was mich wundert ist, dass es nun doch nicht die zweite Farboption gibt, wie im Vorformular. (betrifft Dropzone und Speedzone)
Ärgerlich finde ich auch, dass sie den Preis des Racezone (warum Namensänderung?) um 100 Euronen erhöht haben....
naja. mal schaun. Das Geld will ja auch erst verdient werden


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. Oktober 2011)

was habt ihr denn mit den lieferzeiten? natürlich isses noch ein bisschen hin, aber glaubt ihr nicht dass da noch mehr modelle gebaut werden? oder denkt ihr da is eierschaukeln und es wird nach lust und laune produziert? die torques sind nunmal nur ein kleines segment, da gehen die anderen räder erstmal vor


----------



## Chris_360 (12. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ... die torques sind nunmal nur ein kleines segment, da gehen die anderen räder erstmal vor



Da stimme ich dir schon zu, aber bei solchen "nischenbikes" ist aber mehr verdient. das hab ich bei der cubes-händlerpreisliste gesehen, die mir auf der eurobike versehentlich ausgehändigt wurde.


----------



## smithi80 (12. Oktober 2011)

seit froh das ihr auf die torques scharf seit, beim strive müstet ihr bis kw24 warten das ist dann doch echt lang, da ist kw 9 bzw 11 echt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (12. Oktober 2011)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir schon zu, aber bei solchen "nischenbikes" ist aber mehr verdient. das hab ich bei der cubes-händlerpreisliste gesehen, die mir auf der eurobike versehentlich ausgehändigt wurde.



das ist so leider nicht korrekt. aber selbst wenn es so wäre, die paar euros machen sich kaum bemerkbar, erstmal werden die "läufer" produziert


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn mit den lieferzeiten? natürlich isses noch ein bisschen hin, aber glaubt ihr nicht dass da noch mehr modelle gebaut werden? oder denkt ihr da is eierschaukeln und es wird nach lust und laune produziert? die torques sind nunmal nur ein kleines segment, da gehen die anderen räder erstmal vor



Das ist Quatsch. Das hat andere Gründe, die wir leider nicht kennen. Das ist jedes Jahr verschieden. Im Modelljahr 2009 waren die Torques teilweise schon Ende 2008 verfügbar.


----------



## gerry. (13. Oktober 2011)

Was meint ihr, macht es Sinn das neue FRX Dropzone auf 2-fach Kurbel umzubauen, leichtere Reifen und wenn er raus kommt, mit dem Cane creek double barrel air? 
Damit würde das Gewicht doch um einiges gesenkt werden können und ein uphilltaugliches Bike ergeben. Die Geometrie ist ja vergleichbar mit dem normalen Torque.

Ich denke die Laufräder sind schon einigermaßen leicht, da macht es keinen Sinn andere zu verbauen. Was wiegt eigentlich der Dämpfer, die 440g auf der HP beziehen sich ja auch die 200x57mm Version.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2011)

gerry. schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, macht es Sinn das neue FRX Dropzone auf 2-fach Kurbel umzubauen, leichtere Reifen und wenn er raus kommt, mit dem Cane creek double barrel air?
> Damit würde das Gewicht doch um einiges gesenkt werden können und ein uphilltaugliches Bike ergeben. Die Geometrie ist ja vergleichbar mit dem normalen Torque.
> 
> Ich denke die Laufräder sind schon einigermaßen leicht, da macht es keinen Sinn andere zu verbauen. Was wiegt eigentlich der Dämpfer, die 440g auf der HP beziehen sich ja auch die 200x57mm Version.



Also die 442gr beziehen sich auf den coil.
Und wenn das bei canecreek so bleibt wie bei dem coil, dann wird der air nicht wirklich leicht.
Habe letztens hier im forum ein bild auf der waage gesehen und da lag der coil mit titanfeder bei 840gr was ich schon echt schwer finde!!
Würde dir da eher zu einem vivid air raten.
Funktioniert, leicht und billiger!


----------



## gerry. (13. Oktober 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an. 

Also könnte ich bei dem Dämpfer noch mal 300-400g sparen, wenn ich einen Vivid air verbauen würde.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja das alte Dropzone holen und auf 2-fach kurbel, leichtere Reifen und eventl. leichteren Laufradzatz umbauen. Aber mit dem neuen Dropzone komme ich da auf das gleiche Gewicht (ca. 15kg) und hab noch ne Geo-Verstellung, bessere Gabel...


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2011)

Ein leichterer Laufradsatz sollte kein Problem sein, weil der verbaute recht "schwer" ist (liegt bei 2400gr).
Ich werde auch meinen LRS einbauen (Hope, EX 721) und verliere im Speedzone dadurch auch schon wieder 300gr.
Laufräder leichter zu machen ist eh gut, wegen der bewegten Masse.
Merkt man stärker als z.b. 300gr am Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry. (13. Oktober 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ein leichterer Laufradsatz sollte kein Problem sein, weil der verbaute recht "schwer" ist (liegt bei 2400gr).
> Ich werde auch meinen LRS einbauen (Hope, EX 721) und verliere im Speedzone dadurch auch schon wieder 300gr.
> Laufräder leichter zu machen ist eh gut, wegen der bewegten Masse.
> Merkt man stärker als z.b. 300gr am Dämpfer.



Du beziehst dich jetzt aber nicht auf den Laufradsatz vom neuen Dropzone?
Der sollte doch leichter sein. Felgen Subrosa 520g, DTswiss 240 Naben sind leicht und die Speichen sollten nicht das Problem sein. Ich denke er wiegt ca. 2000g.
Von daher wollte ich den erstmal drin lassen. Ein Umbau um ~100g zu sparen, wäre mir zu aufwendig.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2011)

oh. habe das mit dem playzone verwechselt.
bei den ganzen xxxx-zone kann man mal den überblick verlieren


----------



## christophersch (13. Oktober 2011)

gerry. schrieb:


> Was wiegt eigentlich der Dämpfer, die 440g auf der HP beziehen sich ja auch die 200x57mm Version.



Ich habe kürzlich gelesen, dass beide Dämpfer exakt gleich viel wiegen sollen. Man spart sich lediglich die Feder. Also je nach Härte etwa 350-450 Gramm...

Aber wenn du dich für den Vivid Air entscheidest solltest du auch kostengünstig bei wegkommen. Ich weiß nicht wie viel man für den Cane Creek bekommt, aber 450 sollten es bestimmt sein. ...und dann für 350 einen Vivid abstauben..


----------



## smithi80 (13. Oktober 2011)

weisst du jemanden der den vivid  fÃ¼r 350â¬ neu hatt? will mir nÃ¤mlich auch nen vivid ans bike bauen


----------



## christophersch (13. Oktober 2011)

musst mal im Bikemarkt gucken. Die gehen da häufig zu solchen Preisen weg....


----------



## monkey10 (14. Oktober 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> weisst du jemanden der den vivid  für 350 neu hatt? will mir nämlich auch nen vivid ans bike bauen



http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages/62843200.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KFB-RSVIVID-10001/SubProducts/KFB-RSVIVID-10001-0001&ChangeAction=SelectSubProduct

weiß noch jemand den tune für das torque fr (2010/11)?


----------



## schwarze13 (14. Oktober 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> weisst du jemanden der den vivid für 350 neu hatt? will mir nämlich auch nen vivid ans bike bauen


 

Hibike hat gerade gute Angebote für 255 


----------



## smithi80 (14. Oktober 2011)

cool danke monkey bin grad neo bei einem bei ebay dran wenn es der nicht wird hole ich ihnmir in der bikebox, es geht um den vivid air nicht coil aber trotzdem denke schwarze


----------



## smithi80 (14. Oktober 2011)

die einbaubuchsen für den vivid müssten doch diese sein in 22,2,x8 oder?


http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,119;product=14220


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch. Das hat andere Gründe, die wir leider nicht kennen. Das ist jedes Jahr verschieden. Im Modelljahr 2009 waren die Torques teilweise schon Ende 2008 verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeBroglie (14. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es Adapter, mit denen man ein für Stahlfederelemente konstruiertes FRX mit Luftdämpfer fahren kann?


----------



## smithi80 (14. Oktober 2011)

ganz normal den passenden Luftdämpfer wo die einbaulänge stimmt und das passende buchsenset vom dämpfer dan sollte es gehen


----------



## DeBroglie (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt ganz stark vermutet, dass der Luftdämpfer in dem Rahmen entweder durch den Federweg rauscht bis er in die Endprogression kommt oder es mit Luftdämpfer nicht möglich ist den Federweg auszunutzen, je nach Druck.

Edit: Lese gerade im Vivid Air Erfahrungsthread über die diversen Tunes der neuen Luftdämpfer wodurch diese sich an die vorhandene Hinterbaukinematik anpassen lassen / entsprechend konstruiert sind. Ziehe die Frage zurück


----------



## smithi80 (14. Oktober 2011)

jepp für die normalen torque rahemen ist der medium tune weiss nicht welchen mann im frx am besten verbauen sollte


----------



## visualex (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, für das Torque FRX wäre auch Mid Tune die richtige Wahl. Zumindest schließe ich das aus den Verhältnissen 203/76 = 2,67 und 185/76 = 2,43. Oder irre ich mich da?

Mal eine andere Frage. Weiß eigentlich jemand etwas über die Pläne den Double Barrel Air im Torque FRX zu verbauen. Getestet haben sie es ja zumindest: 6undzwanzig. Der würde sich im Rockzone bestimmt gut machen.

Edit: Hier gibt's übrigens eine Tabelle mit den Verhältnissen: PDF


----------



## mc83 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ein paar haben ja schon wegen der Tourenfähigkeit des FRX nachgefragt.
Ich schließe mich da mal an:

Das FRX hat ja ein recht kurzes Oberrohr.
Was meint Ihr: ist das FRX in L für mich mit 187cm noch Tourenfähig?
Das normale Torque gefällt mir nicht so gut. Gewicht ist unwichtig.

Gruß


----------



## christophersch (15. Oktober 2011)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hallo, ein paar haben ja schon wegen der Tourenfähigkeit des FRX nachgefragt.
> Ich schließe mich da mal an:
> 
> Das FRX hat ja ein recht kurzes Oberrohr.
> ...



Ich denke schon, dass es eingeschränkt Tourentauglich ist. Schließlich baut auch das Extremenduro "Rockzone" auf dem gleichen Rahmen auf, und das wurde extra dafür zusammengestellt. 
Ich selbst bin auch 187, werde aber "M" nehmen. Ich meine auch gehört zu haben, dass es um einiges länger geworden ist! Und da die Kettenstrebe 2cm kürzer ist, kann das ja nur durch das Oberrohr und den Lenkwinkel entstanden sein....


----------



## mc83 (16. Oktober 2011)

Das FRX hat doch ein ca 2cm kürzeres horizontales Oberrohr als das normale Torqe. Oder kann man rein von der OR länge nicht ausgehen? Hatte vorher ein Nerve in L mit 50mm Vorbau. Gruß


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Oktober 2011)

Ist ist immer schwer aufgrund von nackten zahlen eine geo fur gut oder schlecht zu bestimmen bzw. ob es tourentauglich ist oder nicht.
Das einzige was da hilft sind testfahrten.
Ich habe damals auch den fehler gemacht ein rad "blind" zu kaufen.
Das passiert mir nicht noch mal.
Ich denke auch, dass man mit 187 körpergröße wie "christophersch" besser zu einem "L" greifen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja bei der Größe würde ich sowieso kein M kaufen. Da sitzt man sicher viel zu eingezwängt drauf (zum Bergauffahren).

Was mich wundert: dass bei den FRX Vario Stützen drauf sind und bbei den normalen nicht.


----------



## christophersch (16. Oktober 2011)

...naja eigentlich bin ich auch 186.
Im Moment fahre ich das Frx auch in "M" und komme eigentlich auch ganz gut damit zurecht. Ist halt schön wendig und verspielt. Ist Alles sicherlich auch nur Eingewöhnung... Ich fahre ja auch nicht wirklich Downhill oder Touren, sondern rein Freeride.
Aber "gedrungener" gegenüber dem neuen Frx ist es allemal!

Naja die Entscheidung steht auch noch nicht wirklich fest. So groß ist der Unterschied zwischen "M" und "L" ja auch nicht. Ich denke ich fahren einfach mal nach Koblenz und fahre beide Räder Probe...


----------



## simdiem (16. Oktober 2011)

Steht das FRX in verschiedenen Rahmengrößen in Koblenz überhaupt schon zum Probefahren bereit ??


----------



## mc83 (16. Oktober 2011)

Probefahrt währe wirklich das Beste, kommt aber in meinem Fall nicht in Frage.


----------



## T!ll (16. Oktober 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ...naja eigentlich bin ich auch 186.
> Im Moment fahre ich das Frx auch in "M" und komme eigentlich auch ganz gut damit zurecht. Ist halt schön wendig und verspielt. Ist Alles sicherlich auch nur Eingewöhnung... Ich fahre ja auch nicht wirklich Downhill oder Touren, sondern rein Freeride.
> Aber "gedrungener" gegenüber dem neuen Frx ist es allemal!
> 
> Naja die Entscheidung steht auch noch nicht wirklich fest. So groß ist der Unterschied zwischen "M" und "L" ja auch nicht. Ich denke ich fahren einfach mal nach Koblenz und fahre beide Räder Probe...



Würde dir auch zu L raten bei deiner Größe.
Bin genauso groß wie du und habe auch mal den Fehler gemacht, M statt L zu kaufen (normales Torque). Gerade bergab habe ich mich auf dem L Rahmen viel wohler gefühlt.
Ist in gewisser Weise schon Geschmackssache, aber ein zu kleiner Rahmen fühlt sich echt doof an.


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Oktober 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> Steht das FRX in verschiedenen Rahmengrößen in Koblenz überhaupt schon zum Probefahren bereit ??



nein, die neuen modelle sind noch nicht im showroom angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (17. Oktober 2011)

Okay, danke. Du weißt nicht zufälligerweise, wann das sein wird?


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Oktober 2011)

ne, hab noch nichts mitgekriegt


----------



## christophersch (30. Oktober 2011)

So, ich kann mich nun auch bald glücklicher Besitzer eines Flashzones nennen.
Ich habe auch auf euren Rat gehört und "L" genommen. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil ich nächste Saison mehr DH fahren will und da "L" sicherlich um einiges laufruhiger ist.
naja mal schaun' was mich erwartet


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Oktober 2011)

Dann hast du kw22 als liefertermin bekommen, oder?


----------



## christophersch (30. Oktober 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Dann hast du kw22 als liefertermin bekommen, oder?



ne. Meines Erachtens 9 oder 11. Welche Bikes sind denn erst ab KW 22 lieferbar?? Das wäre mir eindeutig zu spät. Da ist die Saison ja schon halb durch ;-)


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab am ersten tag direkt das speedzone bestellt und das wird in der kw11 geliefert und jetzt ist es in "L" mit kw22 angegeben.
Zum Glück kommt meins ja "früh"


----------



## die-flut (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi, hab gleich am ersten Tag das Flashzone in L (bin 1,86m) geordert und Liefertermin ist 9. KW. 

Gruß,

die-flut


----------



## Schiltrac (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte das Flashzone jetzt bestellen und es kähme in Woche 8   (jede Grösse)


----------



## christophersch (30. Oktober 2011)

wie kommts? kennst du cheffchen, oder wie??!!


----------



## Schiltrac (30. Oktober 2011)

haha nein, aber die Purecycling-rahmen scheinen wohl früher einzutreffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (31. Oktober 2011)

jepp hab auch bei pure cycling bestellt, kw 8 ist ne gute zeit, vor dem April brauch man es eh nicht wirklich...


----------



## KorFab (31. Oktober 2011)

Schade, dass es das Speedzone nur in dem Rawrange gibt...
Werde mir jetzt wohl das Playzone holen die Fox verkaufen und
ne Boxxer nachrüsten.

Was kann man denn für die Gabel im fast Neuzustand verlangen?

Ist zwar ein bisschen Aufwand aber das Schwarz-Blau sieht einfach
um längen besser aus...


----------



## >Helge< (31. Oktober 2011)

So ist auch mein Plan! 

Echt schade dass man sich die Farbe noch nicht aussuchen kann!


----------



## christophersch (31. Oktober 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> jepp hab auch bei pure cycling bestellt, kw 8 ist ne gute zeit, vor dem April brauch man es eh nicht wirklich...



Irgendwie versteh ich nichts mehr. WO habt ihr bestellt? nicht auf der Canyon HP??!! Ich will auch KalWo 8!


----------



## KorFab (31. Oktober 2011)

>Helge< schrieb:


> So ist auch mein Plan!
> 
> Echt schade dass man sich die Farbe noch nicht aussuchen kann!



ich hoffe es fahren am ende nicht mehr schwarze FRX mit Doppelbrücke herum als rawrange...


----------



## Schiltrac (31. Oktober 2011)

http://www.purecycling.ch/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=10001
Rahmen ohne Canyon-Schriftzug für den Schweizer Markt


----------



## smithi80 (31. Oktober 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Irgendwie versteh ich nichts mehr. WO habt ihr bestellt? nicht auf der Canyon HP??!! Ich will auch KalWo 8!


 

sind sogar noch rund 300 günstiger wegen Mwst. brauchst halt jemanden in der Schweiz und die Auswahl ist auch stark beschränkt aber wollte eh das Flashzone...


----------



## KorFab (31. Oktober 2011)

VIELEN DANK Smithi80!!!

Wusste gar nicht, dass Canyon auch über die Schweiz vertreibt..
gut das Verwandte in der Schweiz wohnen.
Gleich mal ein paar Euro sparen...und der Canyon Schriftzug is ja unwichtig.

Nochmals danke


----------



## 9mmBong (1. November 2011)

Weis jemand wieso Canyon in der Schweiz alles daran setzt nicht als Canyon erkannt zu werden? Der ausradierte Schrifftzug auf der Purecycling HP ist doch irgendwie lächerlich!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (1. November 2011)

9mmBong schrieb:


> Weis jemand wieso Canyon in der Schweiz alles daran setzt nicht als Canyon erkannt zu werden? Der ausradierte Schrifftzug auf der Purecycling HP ist doch irgendwie lächerlich!?




Weil es in der Schweiz eine Radmarke gibt die sich Canyon nennt.
Und zwei gr. Firmen mit dem selben Namen geht nunmal nicht.

Hier die schweizer Firma  http://www.canyon.ch/


----------



## aeskolap (17. November 2011)

was meint ihr,wie viel downhilliger is das frx denn eigentlich  geworden?

hat es was von der viel gepriesenen sprungfreudigkeit/verspieltheit für freeride durch den neuen rahmen verloren,oder isses jetzt einfach ein frx plus(downhill)?

frage,weil ich was heftigeres als mein torque fr für bikepark un freeride gebrauchen könnte,habe an ein frx gedacht,schwanke aber aus finanziellen gründen zwischen nem gebrauchtem aber gut erhaltenem frx z. B. 2009(sin übrigens 3 in rahmengrösse m bei canyon im outlet aufgetaucht zu nem stolzem preis immernoch)oder eben dem speedzone.(wegen der boxxer)..

hat schon jemand die beiden rahmengenerationen im Vergleich probefahren können?geht mir um vor-/bzw nachteile der beiden frx generationen
also z B:ich find dass man auf dem alten rahmen sehr gedrungen sitzt (m) un es echt hoch baut,dafür springts halt wirklich gut und landet satt weil schwer..


----------



## christophersch (17. November 2011)

aeskolap schrieb:


> was meint ihr,wie viel downhilliger is das frx denn eigentlich  geworden?
> 
> hat es was von der viel gepriesenen sprungfreudigkeit/verspieltheit für freeride durch den neuen rahmen verloren,oder isses jetzt einfach ein frx plus(downhill)?
> 
> ...




Also was die Testergebnisse bis jetzt so für einen Eindruck vermittelt haben ist es immer noch der Freerider. Wie eben das "alte" Frx. Nur durch Tretlagerhöhe, Schwerpunktlage, Lenkwinkel und Kettenstrebenlänge etwas moderner geworden...
In der anderen Einstellung soll das Bike einen soliden Downhiller abgeben, der vielleicht nicht so die Worldcup Kriterien 100%ig erfüllt, jedoch bedenkenlos an den Start gerollt werden kann.
Ein Allround Downhill Bike sozusagen. Vielleicht vergleichbar mit den ersten Generationen des Session 88. (2009, 2010)


----------



## dia-mandt (17. November 2011)

also die aktuellen (2012er) FRX sollen schon länger geworden sein als die Vorgänger.... laut der aktuellen Freeride.
da wurde das 9.0 ja getestet.
lässt hoffen, dass es ne gute kombi zwischen worldcup dh bike und freerider wird


----------



## smithi80 (17. November 2011)

ja das ist auch der Grund weswegen ich mir das Flashzone bestellt habe...


----------



## christophersch (17. November 2011)

Flashzone? ohh. dann sind wir schon zu zweit. Wer bekommt denn noch so ein Schmuckstück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (17. November 2011)

Ein Kolleg von mir ebenfalls....


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

Ich schreibs auch mal noch hier rein, passt ja im Prinzip auch zum Thema:

wenn jemand den Sun Ringle Drift LRS mit den orangenen MTX 29 Felgen loswerden möchte, möge er sich vertrauensvoll an mich wenden!  Dürfte ja vermutlich einigen zu schmal und/oder zu schwer sein...


----------



## die-flut (17. November 2011)

Flashzone +1, hab Liefertermin 9.KW, da ich gleich am ersten Tag geordert hab. 

Freu mich schon soooooooooo!!!

Zum Gruß den Hut,
zieht die-flut.


----------



## smithi80 (18. November 2011)

Ich habe KW8 und zahle 300â¬ weniger, dank unserm Nachbarland...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. November 2011)

Klingt nach Steuerhinterziehung...


----------



## smithi80 (18. November 2011)

nein das hat was mit meiner sozialen Ader zu tun, der deutsche Staat hat schon so viel geld von mir bekommen, jetzt kriegen die armern Schweizer auch mal was ab


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2011)

Die gehen eh langsam unter, weil ihr toller Franken zu teuer ist


----------



## smithi80 (18. November 2011)

Nicht ganz, sie kaufen mitlerweile massig Euros damit es einigermasen die Waage hält zum Glück ansonsten dteigen die Liftkarten für den Bikeapark und die Eintritte wie Getrränke in den Feierclubs ins unermässliche


----------



## Chris_360 (18. November 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Flashzone? ohh. dann sind wir schon zu zweit. Wer bekommt denn noch so ein Schmuckstück?



ich hab mir diese woche nun auch eins bestellt 

was ich aber bei canyon doof finde ist, dass man mit denen nich handlen kann (preisnachlass für dämpferpumpe & torque wrench). mal ucken was man dafür noch bei ebay bekommt.


----------



## cliomare (18. November 2011)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> i
> was ich aber bei canyon doof finde ist, dass man mit denen nich handlen kann (preisnachlass für dämpferpumpe & torque wrench). mal ucken was man dafür noch bei ebay bekommt.




Was erwartest du dir? Canyon bietet knallhart kalkulierte Kampfpreise, die haben nicht mehr viel Spielraum.
Und die Dämpferpumpe und das Torque Wrench Tool sind sowieso nichts wert, sich da einen Preisnachlass zu erwarten wenn man die nicht will ist echt lächerlich.

Wenn man handeln will kann man sich ja für 8000 einen Trek Downhilller kaufen, da ist sicher mehr Händler/Herstellermarge als bei einem Torque.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimpi (18. November 2011)

Wo habt ihr bestellt? Ich will das Speedzone


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. November 2011)

naja, ich gehöre dann wohl auch dazu


----------



## Chris_360 (19. November 2011)

cliomare schrieb:


> Was erwartest du dir? Canyon bietet knallhart kalkulierte Kampfpreise, die haben nicht mehr viel Spielraum.
> Und die Dämpferpumpe und das Torque Wrench Tool sind sowieso nichts wert, sich da einen Preisnachlass zu erwarten wenn man die nicht will ist echt lächerlich.
> 
> Wenn man handeln will kann man sich ja für 8000 einen Trek Downhilller kaufen, da ist sicher mehr Händler/Herstellermarge als bei einem Torque.



knallhart??? na ja, das kannst du vielleicht bei yt sagen, aber bei canyon bestimmt nicht. klar hat canyon ein *gutes* preis-leistungsverhältnis. ich sage bewusst nicht sehr gutes, dafür verdient die zu gut (siehe ebundesanzeiger). 

außerdem ging es mir nicht darum, dass ich bei canyon den "warenwert" für die 2 teile haben wollte, aber ein bisschen entgegen kommen hätten die schon können (z.B. bikeguard).


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. November 2011)

bei canyon hängt ein bisschen mehr dran, die sind dann doch noch etwas größer als yt


----------



## sundawn77 (21. November 2011)

Aber YT hat Andreu


----------



## rider_x (21. November 2011)

...und wir haben Tibor und Rob ...


----------



## Siggi81 (21. November 2011)

Den Mehrgewinn erzielt Canyon weil die eben nicht nur kleine Mengen abnehmen. Die Zeit die es kosten würde, mit jedem 2. Kunden ein Verhandlungsgespräch zu führen, würde so viel Kosten, dass die die Produkte um genau den Preis den Sie nachlassen (wahrscheinlich sogar noch weniger) anheben müssten.
Klar soweit? ;-)


----------



## Chris_360 (21. November 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Den Mehrgewinn erzielt Canyon weil die eben nicht nur kleine Mengen abnehmen. Die Zeit die es kosten würde, mit jedem 2. Kunden ein Verhandlungsgespräch zu führen, würde so viel Kosten, dass die die Produkte um genau den Preis den Sie nachlassen (wahrscheinlich sogar noch weniger) anheben müssten.
> Klar soweit? ;-)



so ein quatsch! das kostet genauso viel. hast wohl noch nie im vertrieb gearbeitet? die haben ja sogar versucht mich telefonisch zu erreichen und haben mir eine antwort auf meine frage gegeben. was haben sie sich denn da gespart? ach ja, den nachlass!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2011)

Sagt mal, sind wir hier im Canyon-Geschäftskonzept-Grundlagen-Diskussions-Thread oder was?  Die Art und Weise wie Canyon ihre Räder verkauft (eben auch, dass es dabei keine Ausstattungs- oder Preisverhandlungen gibt) ist hinlänglich bekannt. Entweder man akzeptiert es oder nicht, PUNKT. Sich darüber öffentlich aufregen, weil man das nicht verstehen will bzw. kann ist genau so überflüssig wie bei den anderen 6248 Leuten vorher und einfach nur öde für die Leute, die sich eigentlich über Sinnvolles unterhalten wollen und diesen Schei$$ immer und immer wieder lesen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (22. November 2011)

Dem stimme ich zu.
Wer meint, handeln zu wollen, der muss halt zu nem anderen HÃ¤ndler wechseln.
Allerdings wird er dann beim anderen keine wirklichen Vorteile erfahren, da er dann evtl. zum selben Preis des Canyon noch immer keinen Vorteil hat, weil die verbauten parts schlechter sind. 
Ist irgendwie ne milchmÃ¤dchenrechnung.
Ich persÃ¶nlich finde zumindest, dass die 2199â¬ fÃ¼r mein Speedzone 100% in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## Siggi81 (22. November 2011)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> so ein quatsch! das kostet genauso viel. hast wohl noch nie im vertrieb gearbeitet? die haben ja sogar versucht mich telefonisch zu erreichen und haben mir eine antwort auf meine frage gegeben. was haben sie sich denn da gespart? ach ja, den nachlass!



Vertrieb? Genau da komm ich her und damit meine ich nicht die Kasse im Supermarkt. 
Du setzt Service mit Rabatten gleich, den Fehler machen viele Kunden, da bist Du nicht der erste. Alles weitere solltest Du dir in einem BWL (Selbst-)Studium und in der Praxis aneignen. 

Ich hoffe ich seh wieder genauso viele Canyons in den Bikeparks nächstes Jahr. Muss unbedingt mal von nahem begutachten was an dem Pony alles neu ist.


----------



## sundawn77 (22. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sagt mal, sind wir hier im Canyon-Geschäftskonzept-Grundlagen-Diskussions-Thread oder was?  Die Art und Weise wie Canyon ihre Räder verkauft (eben auch, dass es dabei keine Ausstattungs- oder Preisverhandlungen gibt) ist hinlänglich bekannt. Entweder man akzeptiert es oder nicht, PUNKT. Sich darüber öffentlich aufregen, weil man das nicht verstehen will bzw. kann ist genau so überflüssig wie bei den anderen 6248 Leuten vorher und einfach nur öde für die Leute, die sich eigentlich über Sinnvolles unterhalten wollen und diesen Schei$$ immer und immer wieder lesen müssen...



So schauts aus !

Es wird Niemand gezwungen bei Canyon zu kaufen ...

Die Nörgelei nervt tierisch !!!

Ich mach hier bald mal nen Thread auf in dem jeder schreiben kann was er an Canyon gut findet, das macht viel mehr Spass


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich seh wieder genauso viele Canyons in den Bikeparks nächstes Jahr.


 Canyons sieht man tatsächlich sehr viel in freier Wildbahn. Hier in RLP dank regionaler Nähe besonders, habe ich das Gefühl, aber auch in Parks weiter weg und auch im Ausland sieht man immer wieder welche - faszinierend!  Das wird eigentlich nur vom absoluten "Volks-Downhiller" (Demo) übertroffen, den irgendwie in den Parks echt fast jeder Zweite fährt. Das sind dann am besten die, die noch blöde Sprüche über die seelenlosen Versenderbikes raushauen und selbst auf einem komplett serienbelassenen (was bei Canyon ja oft nicht der Fall ist) Massenprodukt sitzen und sich selbst total geil finden, weil sie den "gleichen" Hobel wie der Mr. Hill fahren, so wie vor Jahren beim Sunday 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auch schon drauf, das erste Serien-FRX zu sehen. Vermutlich labere ich dem Besitzer direkt mal total einen an die Backe in der Hoffnung, dass er mich mal fahren lässt 


EDIT
@ sundawn77: Ist ja nicht so, dass ich an Canyon alles gut finde, ich habe hier im Forum auch schon mächtig über die gemotzt und denke, dass ich in meinem einen Streitpunkt, wegen dem ich fast den Anwalt bemüht hätte, sogar vor Gericht Recht bekommen hätte. Dennoch Spricht für mich die Summe der Vorteile nach Abzug der Nachteile immer noch klar FÜR Canyon  Aber das ist ja wie gesagt hier nicht Thema...


----------



## thegood (25. November 2011)

Ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem Freerider/Enduro für die nächste Saison. Neben dem Kona Entourage ( heute probegefahren ) sieht das FRX u.A. interessant aus ;D
Nur leider gefällt mir die Lieferzeit mit KW 14/19 für das Dropzone nicht wirklich.
Spricht irgendetwas gegen die Idee, das Flashzone in der Schweiz zu kaufen -  ab KW 8 lieferbar !  -  die Fox 40 weiterzuverkaufen und eine 180mm Gabel einzubauen ? Somit hätte ich höherwertige Komponenten als das Dropzone und eine kürzere Lieferzeit. Preismäßig sollte es sich hoffentlich ausgehen.


----------



## smithi80 (25. November 2011)

klar hab meins auch in die schweiz liefern lassen sparst noch 300â¬ und die fox 40 wirst auf jeden fall fÃ¼r nen guten Preis los werden aber auch wenn es erst ab kw 14 lieferbar wÃ¤hre wÃ¼rde ich es bestellen denk das warten wird sich lohnen Ã¼bern winter geht eh nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK2 (1. Dezember 2011)

<--- Kann sich jetzt auch schöne blaue Spank Flatpedals untern Baum legen lassen... passend zum Bike... 

Bestellt 15. Nov, geplante Lieferung KW 9


----------



## smithi80 (1. Dezember 2011)

bei mir liegen die blauen Vault auch schon berreit....


----------



## nf2 (1. Dezember 2011)

MK2 schrieb:


> <--- Kann sich jetzt auch schöne blaue Spank Flatpedals untern Baum legen lassen...:



Dito, allerdings in orange und werde mir sie wohl selbst untern Baum legen....

Lieferzeiten-technisch muss ich aber stärkere Nerven haben


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2011)

smithi80 schrieb:


> bei mir liegen die blauen Vault auch schon berreit....


 That's the real shit! Die Spank sind mehr Vitrinen-Objekte als sonstwas...


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> That's the real shit! Die Spank sind mehr Vitrinen-Objekte als sonstwas...



nix gegen Spank 
Aber hab auch die Vaults


----------



## smithi80 (1. Dezember 2011)

jepp sind für so 45er Latschen wie meine genau richtig...


----------



## julius09 (1. Dezember 2011)

Was habt ihr gegen die spank Spike ?? Wollte mir die zulegen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> nix gegen Spank


Nö, nur gegen die Pedale.

@ julius09: durchsuche mal den Fahbericht über die Spike in den News nach einem längeren Posting von mir


----------



## smithi80 (2. Dezember 2011)

der erinzigste "Nachteil" von den Vault wenn du in Todtnau am Lift durch das Drehkreuz gehst und man das Bike durch dieses komische Ding durchdrücken muss wird es verdammt eng....


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2011)

dito. Einziger bisheriger Problempunkt bei mir war ein enges Schiebe-/Trage-Stück zwischen Felsen durch. Und der eine kapitale Aufsetzer, aber da wären andere Pedale vermutlich schon deutlich mehr mitgenommen gewesen und das kann ja das Pedal nichts dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pogorausch (5. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn die Tretlagergehäusebreite beim neuen Torque hab nichts gefunden....hinterbau ist ja x-12

fabi


----------



## LordLinchpin (5. Dezember 2011)

73 müsste es sein. schlimmstenfalls 68


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Dezember 2011)

Dann passen XT Kurbeln ja rein.
Sweet!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2011)

Also bis 2009 wars 73, würde mich wündern, wenn sie das was geändert hätten...


----------



## goolem (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Bin am warten auf mein FRX Playzone. War ein bisschen enttäuscht, als ich die 2012 Modelle sah. Mir wäre die Ausstattung wie bei den 11er Modellen lieber gewesen. 
Seis durm, werde nun halt einiges ändern, DeeMax und 66 RC3 EVO ti stehen schon bereit. Auch der Dämpfer soll weichen. Was meint ihr, passt ein Vivid Air tune mid oder hat sich der HInterbau im Vergleich zum normalen Torque doch stärker verändert? Alternativ steht eine Titanfeder für den Van-Dämpfer zur Diskussion. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2011)

Ob beim FRX der Mid Tune auch noch passt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber such doch mal nach der Tabelle, mit der man das ausrechnen kann! Man muss irgendwie den Quozient aus Federweg und DÃ¤mpferhub berechnen und kann dann anhand des Wertes in der Tabelle sehen, welcher Tune passen sollte. Ich meine, das alte Torque lag an der Grenze zwischen Low- und Mid-Tune, also mÃ¼sste eigentlich beim FRX der Mid Tune sowieso passen.

Ne Titanfeder kann bei Fox ziemlich enttÃ¤uschend sein, da Fox i. d. R. schon recht leichte Stahlfedern verbaut...! Also dafÃ¼r 200â¬ auszugeben wÃ¤re evtl. nichrt rentabel fÃ¼r vielleicht nicht mal 100g.


----------



## visualex (8. Dezember 2011)

goolem schrieb:


> ... Was meint ihr, passt ein Vivid Air tune mid oder hat sich der HInterbau im Vergleich zum normalen Torque doch stärker verändert? ...



Ein paar Seiten vorher hab ich dazu schon mal was geschrieben:



visualex schrieb:


> Ich denke, für das Torque FRX wäre auch Mid Tune die richtige Wahl. Zumindest schließe ich das aus den Verhältnissen 203/76 = 2,67 und 185/76 = 2,43. Oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage. Weiß eigentlich jemand etwas über die Pläne den Double Barrel Air im Torque FRX zu verbauen. Getestet haben sie es ja zumindest: 6undzwanzig. Der würde sich im Rockzone bestimmt gut machen.
> 
> Edit: Hier gibt's übrigens eine Tabelle mit den Verhältnissen: PDF


----------



## Coxsmith (15. Dezember 2011)

bin bisher nur hardtail gefahren, hab aber große lust mehr in die freeride-richtung zu gehen. natürlich vorerst nichts allzu wildes, weil halt bisher nur mit dem hardtail und dementsprechend ziemlich gemäßigt - aber da ich nie CC fahre, sondern eher mit dem CC hardtail im zittauer gebirge unterwegs bin, gibts bei mir nächste saison nen fully und fahrten in parks und ordentlicheren bergen.

nun stellt sich mir die frage, ob ich das strive 7 oder das torque frx 6 von canyon bemühe. preislich gleich, das torque frx allerdings ungleich potenter. werde ich als einsteiger zwar sicher nicht ausnutzen, aber es stellt sich mir die frage, ob es "schaden" kann, auf nen downhill hobel, statt auf ein enduro rad zu setzen. unter anderem auch was die toleranz (rahmengeometrie, schwerpunkt ...) des rads gegenüber fahrfehlern usw. angeht.

ich danke für zweckdienliche antworten!


----------



## smithi80 (15. Dezember 2011)

Du wirst halt mit dem Speedzone kein Spass haben beim Bergauf fahren, also wenn du 300â¬ mehr entberen kÃ¶nntest wÃ¼rde ich dir definitiv zum Rockzone raten, das Strive kommt im Bikepark halt recht schnell an seine Grenzen obwohl mit dem Strive sicherlich Spass in den Bergen haben wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Dezember 2011)

also das torque wird dir mehr verzeihen, definitiv, allerdings is das strive auch mal bergauf zu bewegen ohne gleich nen kollaps zu kriegen. klar, geht mit dem torque notfalls auch ein paar meter, aber das ist eher für parks gedacht. evtl wäre ein normales torque für dich interessant.

aber die sind grundsätzlich auch nicht zu vergleichen. also kurzgesagt:

touren>strive
bergab>torque frx
mischling>torque


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Dezember 2011)

Ganz klar: Strive! Das ist für dich vom Hardtail schon ein echt großer Sprung und gemäßigtes Bikeparkfahren (also nicht im Renntempo DH Strecken runter und auch nicht die allergrößten Drops springen) macht das allemal mit. Ich denke, ein FRX ist ne Nummer zu groß, das würde ich eher nur kaufen, wenn du sehr viel in Parks und kaum Touren fahren willst. Die Toleranz ggü. Fahrfehlern ist auch nicht die große Stärke eines DH/FR-Fahrwerks, da geht es eher um Geschwindigkeit und die Fähigkeit auch herbe Einschläge (gewollte, keine ungewollten) wegzustecken. Aber ein Enduro ist eigentlich das vielseitigere, wenn man so will "komplettere" Bike, da es einen größeren Einsatzbereich besser abdeckt.

Viele machen genau den selben Denkansatz wie du und kaufen dann ein "zu dickes" Bike. Man sieht echt Massen an Leuten mit Torques, LV901 und gar Kallibern wie Demo etc. in den Wäldern und Parks, die frei von fahrtechnischem Können schon auf den leichtesten Strecken nur rumeiern wie der Affe aufm Schleifstein. Damit tut man sich keinen Gefallen und macht es sich selbst schwer, eine vernünftige Fahrtechnik zu erlernen. Klar, man kann mit einem FRX Touren fahren, wenn man bereit ist entsprechende Abstriche zu machen, das würde ich persönlich aber eher Leuten empfehlen, die diesen Spielbereich schon kennen und wissen, was sie da tun. Also eher, wenn man aus dem FR-Bereich kommt und AUCH Touren fahren will. Ich denke, du wirst nicht sooo schnell über das Strive hinaus wachsen - wenn überhaupt - und das dauert dann sicher auch mal 2 oder 3 Jahre, in der Zeit hat sich so ein Bike gut bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## Coxsmith (15. Dezember 2011)

danke für die antworten!

jo also touren habe ich damit eigentlich nicht vor. wenn ich ne tour fahren möchte, steig ich aufs rennrad.
ich denke halt an bikeparks (nähester ist bspw. berlin müggelsee) oder auch mal nen ausflug in die schweiz o.ä.

ich denke mal das bergauf-problem stellt sich da nicht wirklich. in parks kommt man auch so hoch.
smubob, was genau macht das rad denn "*zu *dick"? also ich stimme dir zu und frage ja auch deswegen lieber mal ein paar erfahrenere leute, ehe ich irgendwie nur nach der federgabellänge kaufe, aber mir fällt vor allem auf, dass beide räder das gleiche kosten - also gehts dann auch um kosten/nutzen unter dem aspekt, dass ich möglicherweise einen kompromiss gar nicht wirklich brauche. also inwiefern versaut man sich denn die fahrtechnik mit nem zu sehr auf speed und robustheit ausgelegtem dh bike?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Dezember 2011)

Coxsmith schrieb:


> jo also touren habe ich damit eigentlich nicht vor.


Gut, das ändert die Sache natürlich. Dachte, das Rad soll (auch) Ersatz für das jetzige Hardtail sein. Wenn das Rad nicht auch bergauf fahren soll, macht ein Strive absolut keinen Sinn.




Coxsmith schrieb:


> smubob, was genau macht das rad denn "*zu *dick"?
> [...]
> inwiefern versaut man sich denn die fahrtechnik mit nem zu sehr auf speed und robustheit ausgelegtem dh bike?


Ein Rad ist schlicht und ergreifend, nennen wir es treffender: überdimensioniert, wenn der Fahrer meilenweit davon entfernt ist, es "bestimmungsgemäß" zu bewegen - egal ob dies vom Willen oder vom Können dieser Person abhängt. CC-Fully auf der Straße, Enduro auf planierten Schotter-Forstwegen, Downhiller auf Kindergeburtstags-Flachland-Trails... ich denke, du verstehst, worauf ich raus will. Ich will keinswegs sagen, dass sich jegliche Leute nicht kaufen sollen, was sie wollen, es geht nur darum: was macht Sinn und was nicht. Man muss nicht unbedingt 300% Federwegsreserven mitschleppen, wenn man sie eigentlich nicht braucht und die Geometrie ist dann auch nicht passend.

Zur Sache mit der Fahrtechnik: riesige Federwegsreserven ermöglichen, über vieles einfach hinweg zu rollen, nur den Lenker festzuhalten und das Rad den Rest machen lassen, fast wie mit Bier und Chips in der Hand auf der Couch  Dies KANN natürlich zuftreffen, MUSS aber nicht. Ich will dir auch nicht unterstellen, dass du es so tun würdest. Solche Leute gibt es jedoch en masse, habe ich schon unzähliche Male kopfschüttelnd beobachtet... Leute mit exquisitest ausgestatteten LV 901, die auf dem Flowtrail nicht mal über den kleinsten Kicker sauber drüber kommen, ich hab sogar schonmal einen auf einem Session 88 DH den Contitrack im Sitzen (!!) runter rollen sehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Man gewöhnt sich eben u. U. eine unsaubere, regelrecht faule Fahrweise an und übt das regelrecht ein. Wenn man mit einem weniger potenten Fahrwerk mit solchen Sachen beginnt, spürt man davon mehr und lernt auch, richtig darauf zu reagieren, anstatt nur drauf zu halten.
Umgekehrter Blick auf die Sache: Kennst du "Radde"? Falls nicht, seine Videos sind phänomenal, sollte man gesehen haben! Besagter Kollege ist seit einiger Zeit auf einem Alutech Hardtail unterwegs und das richtig heftig. Er hat sich letztes Jahr dann ein Glory zugelegt, also auch massig Reserven im Vergleich zum Hardtail. Faszinierenderweise ist er selbst auf dem DH in Bad Wildbad mit dem Fully kaum schneller...! Allerdings fährt er damit teilweise sichtlich unsauberer. Got the message?




Coxsmith schrieb:


> mir fällt vor allem auf, dass beide räder das gleiche kosten - also gehts dann auch um kosten/nutzen unter dem aspekt, dass ich möglicherweise einen kompromiss gar nicht wirklich brauche.


Diese Sichtweise ist fast schon gefährlich. Du kriegst immer eine CC-Rennfeile, ein AM-Bike oder einen Downhiller zum gleichen Preis...!  Doch welches ist jetzt "besser"? Das ist eine Sache, die man nicht so eindimensional sehen kann. Aber wenn du mit dem Rad eh ausschließlich bergab fahren willst, macht es natürlich wenig Sinn, nach "unten" Kompromisse zu machen. Wie oben geschrieben, wenns nicht auch bergauf gehen soll, macht ein Strive keinen Sinn, das Rad ist der Alu gewordene Bergaufkompromiss. Daher ist das ganze Zwischengeplänkel eigentlich unsinnig, aber ich wollte, dass du verstehst, was ich meinte.
Du könntest dir überlegen, ein normales Torque zu nehmen, das ist auch schon sehr potent, und das ggf. noch etwas in Richtung reine Bergab-Nutzung optimieren. Aber eigentlich ist das Speedzone ein super Komplettpaket und viel Bike fürs Geld. Vor allem auch das einzige FRX ohne Fox-Gabel, großer Pluspunkt 

Sorry, falls ich durch die Fehleinschätzung Verwirrung gestiftet habe


----------



## Coxsmith (16. Dezember 2011)

Zum ersten Teil: so hatte ich das auch verstanden. Ging mir in erster Linie dann darum, ob es womöglich technische nachteile gibt. aber das wäre dann geklärt.

Die sache mit dem preis meinte ich genau so, wie du schreibst. Kompromiss nach unten. Wenn ich mit nem frx Luft fur Entwicklung eher habe, als mit dem strive, weil das womöglich gar mal an seine Grenzen stößt im park und gleichzeitig für längere touren und bergauf quälerei eh lieber auf das rennrad steige, dann stelle ich mir eben die frage, ob ich, wenn es preislich gleich ist, lieber den (erstmal) überdimensionierten weg gehe, solange mir das strive keine vor- und das frx keine nachteile bietet.

Edit: Letztlich werde ich also wohl das frx kaufen, denn touren stehen halt nicht auf dem plan und wenn ich das Rad nicht ausnutze, was natürlich passieren kann, dann hätte mir ein strive jetzt auch nicht in irgend einer Weise besser getan, außer dass ich damit vielleicht dann leichter zum Bäcker komme, wenn ich damit nur noch in der Stadt fahre. (Keine angst, da verkauf ich es natürlich lieber )


----------



## dia-mandt (19. Dezember 2011)

War eben in Koblenz und sie hatten sogar ein Speedzone zum testen da!
Allerdings bin ich etwas verwirrt.
Ich wiege 90kg mit kleidung und habe gerade mal 25% sag mit der 350 er feder gehabt.
Würde bedeuten, dass ich für 30% ne 300er nehmen müsste was aber igendwie voll weich klingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (20. Dezember 2011)

und in welcher grösse?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Kollegen mit Stahlfeder im 2010+ Torque auch ziemlich weiche Federn drin hatten, kann also schon hinkommen.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Dezember 2011)

Größe M.
War recht kompakt und von Aussehen dachte ich sogar es wäre ein S.
Also L wird bei mir super passen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. Dezember 2011)

also ich hatte beim probesitzen ne 400er feder bei 30% und ca 78kg mit klamotten. ist härter als bei den vorjahresrädern, aber nun gut


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ja das was mich so wundert.
350 feder bei meinem gewicht und der sag monitor am rahmen lag bei 25%.
Habe den vorher auf null gestellt.
Der Mitarbeiter von Canyon meinte, dass das recht genau sei.
Werde aber trotzdem noch keine andere Feder ordern.
Erstmal schauen wie es final ist.
Aber im L ist ja noch ne härtere drin. Hm.


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. Dezember 2011)

richtig, L hat 50 mehr, und 25% sag sind auch vollkommen ausreichend


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin bis jetzt immer gute 30% Sag gefahren und das war immer perfekt für mich. Keine Durchschläge und lag satt auf der Strecke.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja, du kannst die Sag-Werte von verschiedenen Rahmen ja nicht 1:1 vergleichen  Ich fahre am alten Torque FR auch ~25% Sag mit dem Vivid und das passt super - straff genug zum aktiv fahren, soft genug um alles nötige weg zu buttern und perfekte Federwegsausnutzung.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Dezember 2011)

30% sollte man meiner Meinung nach schon haben.
Zumindest, wenn man viel DH fährt.
Und das Torque FR ist ja auch nicht wie das FRX von der Auslegung her.


----------



## Stromberg (21. Dezember 2011)

Mit was fuer ner Feder wird das L denn nun ausgeliefert werden? Ich wiege mit Klamotten knapp 75 kg. Falls die verbaute Feder wohl zu hart waere, wuerde ich gleich mal eine weichere dazubestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (21. Dezember 2011)

ich weiß es nicht sicher, aber letztes jahren waren es immer 50 mehr (L) oder weniger (S)


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mal bei Canyon angerufen und der nette Herr hatte mir gesagt, dass das L eine 400er hat.
Deckt sich mit +-50 bei "L" bzw. "S" im Verhältnis zu der 350er im "M".
Man kann ja noch ein Optitune von Canyon machen lassen, aber ich denke, erstmal fahren und dann evtl. ne neue Feder ordern.
Kommt bei einem Wechsel bei mir dann eh ne Titanfeder rein... da sollte man dann schon sicher sein, welche Federrate man benötigt


----------



## MonsterJoe (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich saß gestern auch auf dem Bock in "m" mit der 350er Feder und hatte auch ~20%, bei einem leergewicht (ohne Protektoren/Helm...) von 72kg.  

Bei hibike bieten die heute 10% auf Mavic Felgen an.....


----------



## Chris_360 (22. Dezember 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Größe M.
> War recht kompakt und von Aussehen dachte ich sogar es wäre ein S.
> Also L wird bei mir super passen.



 Wie gross bist du den? Würde mich mal interessieren ob ich vielleicht doch noch umordere (jetzt m). Hatte bisher ein giant faith in M und das war mir zu klein im gegensatz zu meinen votec sx in M.


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Dezember 2011)

Bin 183cm.
Der typ bei canyon meinte auch direkt das ich zum glück L bestellt habe.


----------



## Chris_360 (23. Dezember 2011)

schrittlänge?


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Dezember 2011)

Gute frage. Ich glaube das waren 89cm als ich das letztens gemessen habe.
"L" kam auch bei Canyon auf der Seite raus, als ich meine Daten eingetragen habe.
Allerdings kann ich mich an meine armlänge nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## Chris_360 (23. Dezember 2011)

ok danke, dann könnte bei meinen 85cm bei 185 doch eventuell M langen.

ich glaub ich bin sowieso zu spät dran um zu ordnern - für das L gibt es keine lieferterminzusage mehr


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Dezember 2011)

Echt nicht?
Stand auf der internetseite noch mit kw22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (23. Dezember 2011)

zumindest für das flashzone


__________________________________________

Verkaufe GIANT FAITH 2010 Größe M


----------



## smithi80 (23. Dezember 2011)

bin 182cm fahre den alpinist in M und past, habe das Flashzone ebenfalls in M bestellt allerdings keien Ahnung was ich für ne Schritlänge habe


----------



## Chris_360 (23. Dezember 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal bei Canyon angerufen und der nette Herr hatte mir gesagt, dass das L eine 400er hat.
> Deckt sich mit +-50 bei "L" bzw. "S" im Verhältnis zu der 350er im "M".
> Man kann ja noch ein Optitune von Canyon machen lassen, aber ich denke, erstmal fahren und dann evtl. ne neue Feder ordern.
> Kommt bei einem Wechsel bei mir dann eh ne Titanfeder rein... da sollte man dann schon sicher sein, welche Federrate man benötigt



hab meins gleich mit dem "federupgrade" bestellt. als nicht federkenner (bis her nur vorne air fahrer), was bring den die titan feder (außer geringerem gewicht)?


----------



## Chris_360 (23. Dezember 2011)

vom reach her ist das alpinist ähnlich dem frx (zumindest nach spec-daten).

ich hab anhand meiner beiden bikes (VSX und Faith) den vergleich gemacht und hab mich dann für das M entschieden. obwohl das Faith länger ist (radstand) ist der reach etwas kürzer (2-3cm). und weil mein oberkörper länger ist liege ich zu weit vorne (beim FAITH) und das fahren ist dann für mich unangenehmer (speziell wo ich in Finale heuer war).

Der Reach vom VSX ist ähnlich dem des FRX


______________________________________
Verkaufe GIANT FAITH Größe M


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Dezember 2011)

Also ne Titanfeder ist für mich persönlich optisch geil.
Finde das silber und die geringere Wicklung sehen top aus.
Dann kommt ne Gewichtsersparnis hinzu.
Das hängt allerdings von der Stahlfederrate ab wieviel man da spart... also ne 450er Titanfeder spart mehr als ne 300er im Vergleich zum Stahlfeder Bruder.
Man sagt der Titanfeder auch ein sensibleres Ansprechverhalten nach, allerdings kann ich das nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Chris_360 (23. Dezember 2011)

aber dann tauscht du aber nur die dÃ¤mpferfeder?

320â¬ fÃ¼r ne feder finde ich schon happig! oder hast du ne gÃ¼nstige bezugsquelle?
______________________________________
 Verkaufe GIANT FAITH GrÃ¶Ãe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (23. Dezember 2011)

die nukeproof kriegts bei mountainbikes.net fÃ¼r 230â¬ bei chainreaction gab es sie um die 150â¬ kam auf die stÃ¤rke drauf an, nur sind die dort momentan nicht mehr lieferbar bei ebay findest auch ab und zu welche zum ersteigern


----------



## Chris_360 (23. Dezember 2011)

ein kumpel von mir meinte, wenn es standardfedern sind, würde es diese sehr viel günstiger direkt bei einem federhersteller geben. dort würde es federn (ob titan auch?) für ein paar euros geben!? 

zumindest geltet das scheinbar für offroad (Jeeps), ob für bikes auch muss ich mal in erfahrung bringen.


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Dezember 2011)

Wird ne nuke proof und die bekommt man wie schon gesagt fÃ¼r 150â¬ bei CRC oder halt gebraucht in gutem Zustand auch hier im Forum fÃ¼r 120â¬.


----------



## MonsterJoe (24. Dezember 2011)

äähm.... scheinbar bin ich blind oder doof ... 
Die hinterachse... welche breite hat die denn? 

grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Dezember 2011)

Da es sich um eine x12 Achse handelt ist die Einbaubreite 142mm (135mm + 7mm Distanzstücke).


----------



## christophersch (24. Dezember 2011)

sicher?! die Deemax Ultimate gab es meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nur in 150er Ausführung. Sprich 150 x 12mm


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Dezember 2011)

Ganz sicher. 
Siehe hier (unterer Teil)
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312


----------



## christophersch (25. Dezember 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ganz sicher.
> Siehe hier (unterer Teil)
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312



Tatsache. Und die "Deemax gibt es für 2012 auch in 135er bzw 142er Ausführung.
Man lernt doch immer wieder dazu 

schöne Weihnachten, Jungs! ich freue mich echt tierisch auf mein neues Bike


----------



## MonsterJoe (25. Dezember 2011)

Gibts die auch nicht in 2 längen? 135/150 ? Deswegen auch meine "probleme"


----------



## christophersch (25. Dezember 2011)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> Gibts die auch nicht in 2 längen? 135/150 ? Deswegen auch meine "probleme"



si, si!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (25. Dezember 2011)

X12 ist immer 142mm.
150 passt nicht, es sei denn du kannst deine nabe schmaler machen.
Und das ist mir nicht bekannt, dass das geht.
X12 ist halt ein eigener standard.


----------



## christophersch (25. Dezember 2011)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> X12 ist immer 142mm.
> 150 passt nicht, es sei denn du kannst deine nabe schmaler machen.
> Und das ist mir nicht bekannt, dass das geht.
> X12 ist halt ein eigener standard.



achso, so war die Frage gemeint. Ich dachte er meinte die Deemax Ultimate Nabe...


----------



## MonsterJoe (25. Dezember 2011)

Danke!

Bei der nächsten frage , versuche ich besser zu schreiben 


Grüße


----------



## christophersch (25. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich müsste das Rad dann doch auch ein 73er Innelager haben, oder?
Dann würde ich nämlich die schwarze XT verbauen..


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja. 73mm.
Daher kommt meine XT ja auch rein


----------



## Chris_360 (26. Dezember 2011)

Taugt das hive dh nichts?


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich taugt die, aber in meinem speedzone ist die nicht drin und dann kommt noch hinzu, dass die meine xt silber ist und ich das schöner in einem raw rahmen finde.


----------



## christophersch (3. Januar 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Taugt das hive dh nichts?



die Kurbel ist sicherlich richtig geil, aber ich denke gerade daran den Kaufpreis durch den Tausch etwas zu drücken. NP der Kurbel plus Kettenblatt liegt bei ca. 280-300 Euro. Wenn man sie für 200 Tacken Verkauft und sich für 130 Euro eine XT kauft, die zusätzlich auch noch besser aussieht (mMn. weil schlanker und nicht so "klobig") und leichter ist, hat sich das ja schon gerechnet...

Was ich auch noch gehört habe ist, dass die "The Hive" recht schnell an Farbe verliert. Da soll es einige gegeben haben, die bereits nach der ersten Fahrt Abschleif-Spuren hatten.


----------



## Bike_Ride (3. Januar 2012)

Hi,

gibts das auch eigentlich irgendwo auf der HP zu finden, dass es nen 73er Innenlager ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (3. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte mir die Hive sofort geholt, Problem ist nur , dass es Sie nur mit 1 Kettenblatt gibt. Das Design finde ich geil und bei CRC kostet Sie 238 


----------



## christophersch (3. Januar 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibts das auch eigentlich irgendwo auf der HP zu finden, dass es nen 73er Innenlager ist ?



Ich selbst habe auch noch nichts dazu gefunden. Aber die Hinterbaubreite lässt darauf schließen.


----------



## Bike_Ride (3. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe auch noch nichts dazu gefunden. Aber die Hinterbaubreite lässt darauf schließen.



Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert, weil mir im ersten Moment garnicht klar war, das die X12 Steckachse eine Breite von 142mm bietet.

Aber das Innenlager ist definitiv 73mm!
Dann gibts aufjedenfall ne schwarze XT Kurbel 
Fast genau so leicht wie die Descendent, leider etwas teurer aber um längen schöner! Außerdem passt die auch deutlich besser zu der restlichen Ausstattung des Playzone


----------



## Chris_360 (3. Januar 2012)

Fahrt ihr dann quasi alle mit 2 kettenblätter vorne? Ich werde bei meinem vorerst nur die cassette tauschen, damit ich etwas den berg hochkomme ( z. B. in Finale).


----------



## Bike_Ride (3. Januar 2012)

Ne, die Kettenblätter kommen runter und dann kommt ein DH taugliches dran.


----------



## christophersch (3. Januar 2012)

ja, bei mir auch. 1fach + Kefü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (5. Januar 2012)

hab gerade bei canyon angerufen unteranderem zwecks meiner gewählten rahmengröße: die info die ich jetzt bekommen habe ist, dass das Canyon PPS sich nur an der Schrittlänge orientiert und der rest wird nicht berücksichtigt (

canyon empfehlt für meine torsolänge eventuell eine vorbauverlängerung. das hat sich für mich jetzt sehr "spanisch" angehört, da die gängigen direct mount vorbauten eine länge von 40-50 haben. kennt ihr vorbauten die länger sind?


----------



## Bike_Ride (5. Januar 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> hab gerade bei canyon angerufen unteranderem zwecks meiner gewählten rahmengröße: die info die ich jetzt bekommen habe ist, dass das Canyon PPS sich nur an der Schrittlänge orientiert und der rest wird nicht berücksichtigt (
> 
> canyon empfehlt für meine torsolänge eventuell eine vorbauverlängerung. das hat sich für mich jetzt sehr "spanisch" angehört, da die gängigen direct mount vorbauten eine länge von 40-50 haben. kennt ihr vorbauten die länger sind?



Muss es denn ein DirectMount sein oder geht auch ein normaler ?

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur Empfehlen, sofern es dir möglich ist, mal nach Canyon zu fahren und einfach Probe zu sitzen. Das hilft dir eigentlich am besten.


@Kurbeldiskussion
Gibts die XT Kurbel eigentlich mittlerweile mit abnehmbaren 3 (das kleinste) Kettenblatt? Ich meine mich dran erinnern zu können, dass man bei den alten XT Kurbel das letzte Blatt ab feilen musste. Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsches im Kopf. Weiß das einer ?


----------



## Chris_360 (5. Januar 2012)

blöde frage: da ich bisher keine doppelbrückengabel besessen habe, geht das auch ohne direct mount?

koblenz ist von mir leider der nächste weg. mit draufsitzen denke ich ist es nicht getan. hab da mit meinen letzten bike die erfahrung gemacht, dass es besser gewesen wäre, wenn ich das bike im bikepark getestet hätte.


----------



## Xplosion51 (5. Januar 2012)

Geht auch ohne. Dir muss aber klar sein,dass das cockpit dann u.U. höher baut.


----------



## nf2 (5. Januar 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> blöde frage: da ich bisher keine doppelbrückengabel besessen habe, geht das auch ohne direct mount?


 

http://bike198.oneninety8llc.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/15mm-8.jpg

http://www.sicklines.com/tech-info/blindside_build/blindside_build8s.jpg


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Januar 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> blöde frage: da ich bisher keine doppelbrückengabel besessen habe, geht das auch ohne direct mount?
> 
> koblenz ist von mir leider der nächste weg. mit draufsitzen denke ich ist es nicht getan. hab da mit meinen letzten bike die erfahrung gemacht, dass es besser gewesen wäre, wenn ich das bike im bikepark getestet hätte.



Du sagst einerseits, dass du dir wegen der Größe nicht sicher bist und dann kommt die Aussage, dass du denkst, dass es mit Probefahren nicht getan ist?!
What.
Besser probefahren als nix.
Dann sieht du wie lang das Oberrohr wirklich ist.
Die Zahlen bringen dir nix, weil sich jede Oberrohrlänge bei jedem Rad anders fährt.
Also wenn Koblenz erreichbar für dich ist, dann ab auf die Kiste und rollen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Januar 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne. Dir muss aber klar sein,dass das cockpit dann u.U. höher baut.


 
nicht unbedingt, gibt auch Vorbauten die flacher sind wie Spank z.B.


----------



## Chris_360 (5. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Du sagst einerseits, dass du dir wegen der Größe nicht sicher bist und dann kommt die Aussage, dass du denkst, dass es mit Probefahren nicht getan ist?!
> What.
> Besser probefahren als nix.
> Dann sieht du wie lang das Oberrohr wirklich ist.
> ...


Da hast du mich falsch verstanden: kann man in koblenz eine proberunde drehen oder kann dort nur probesitzen? Und mit proberunde meine ich nicht nur die strasse entlang rollen


----------



## julius09 (6. Januar 2012)

Man rollt bei canyon nur ne Runde aufm Hof. 

Und ja es gibt längere direct mount Vorbauten beispielsweise truvativ holzfeller in 60mm Länge.


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. Januar 2012)

Du kannst natürlich auch mal da anrufen und ganz ganz lieb Fragen, ob du im Hellen und bei gutem Wetter mal auf die Teststrecke darfst...

Ansonsten lohnt definivt auch eine Runde aufm Hof! 
Da kann man dann zwar nur Bordsteine mitnehmen, aber immerhin etwas. 
Ich kann das wirklich nur empfehlen. Da ich zur Zeit einen L Rahmen bei meinen kleinen 173cm fahre, hatte ich auch gedacht, ich nehme mal M. Wird schon passen. Nachdem ich da war, hab ich mich dann aber doch für S entschieden. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das eine kluge Wahl gewesen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (6. Januar 2012)

es gibt da keine teststrecke, der pumptrack ist nicht für kunden zum testen. zudem ist er abgesperrt.

und die normalen vorbauten sind nicht höher als die dm teile, sie sind nur noch variabler


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn es schon ein paar Tage her ist...


Bike_Ride schrieb:


> gibts das auch eigentlich irgendwo auf der HP zu finden, dass es nen 73er Innenlager ist ?


Ja, hier:



> *Abmessungen der Tretlager für Canyon Bikes:*
> 
> Alle Rennräder, außer Aeroad CF: BSA 68mm
> Alle Aeroad CF: Press-Fit BB 91 mit 86,5mm
> ...


----------



## julius09 (10. Januar 2012)

Für alle die es interessiert Max Bender fährt 2012 auf Canyon.


----------



## christophersch (10. Januar 2012)

...ist das der, der immer auf Zonenschein unterwegs war?!


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. Januar 2012)

japp, das isser. groß, schlank, silbernes zonenschein


----------



## Bike_Ride (11. Januar 2012)

@Smubob
Super! Vielen Dank!

@Bender
Find ich richtig gut.
Der Junge kann was. Und da freu ich mich doch umso mehr, dass mein zukünftiges Frameset auf den ein oder anderen bekannten Rennen zu sehen ist!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Januar 2012)

Cool, freut mich, dass Canyon dann auch endlich in der Königsklasse des Radsports mit Teamfahrer(n) vertreten ist


----------



## xCr1m3x (12. Januar 2012)

Ich poste hier jetzt einfach mal ins Blaue 

Hat sich hier jemand schon das Torque FRX Flashzone in Größe L oder M geholt und wohnt zufällig in Bayern, wo man mal kurz vorbei fahren könnte um platz zu nehmen?


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Januar 2012)

xCr1m3x schrieb:


> Ich poste hier jetzt einfach mal ins Blaue
> 
> Hat sich hier jemand schon das Torque FRX Flashzone in Größe L oder M geholt und wohnt zufällig in Bayern, wo man mal kurz vorbei fahren könnte um platz zu nehmen?




dafür müsste ja erstmal eins ausgeliefert worden sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (12. Januar 2012)

Bodensee nähe Konstanz, falls das hilft, aber wie dia-mandt schon meinte, Auslieferung KW8 erst, falls es pünktlich kommt, anosnten steht noch ein Alpinist in M bei mir


----------



## xCr1m3x (12. Januar 2012)

hrhr.... habe heute bei Canyon angerufen. Die Tante meinte, dass die neue Charge in L vorraussichtlich KW12-14 Verfügbar sein wird..... hab kein bock die 600KM nach Koblenz in angriff zu nehmen.....

Also hab ich euch schon richtig verstanden dia-mandt und smithi80: Ihr habt euch eins bestellt?


----------



## smithi80 (12. Januar 2012)

Ja, wie groß bist den xCr1m3x


----------



## xCr1m3x (12. Januar 2012)

ca. 185cm .... der Canyon Größenrechner hat L ausgespuckt


----------



## smithi80 (12. Januar 2012)

ja recht grenzwertig, habe m bei 182cm, wie alt bist den? falls du noch wachsen solltest würde ich dir eher L  empfehlen, ist halt mal wieder die Frage was du du möchtest, wendig und verspielt dann M oder laufruhig dann L


----------



## xCr1m3x (12. Januar 2012)

Bin 23. schätze nicht, dass ich noch wachse ^^ genau das ist das ding... ein Kumpel von mir meint auch ich soll lieber L nehmen, der andere meint M. ein direkter Vergleich wäre das Optimale. Schätze den bekomm ich nur bei Canyon selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (12. Januar 2012)

xCr1m3x schrieb:


> Bin 23. schätze nicht, dass ich noch wachse ^^ genau das ist das ding... ein Kumpel von mir meint auch ich soll lieber L nehmen, der andere meint M. ein direkter Vergleich wäre das Optimale. Schätze den bekomm ich nur bei Canyon selbst.



Hi, als kleine Orientierung: ich bin 1,83m, hab eine Schrittlänge von 88cm und hab das Rockzone in L bestellt so wie es der Größenrechner empfohlen hat. Dieser beachtet aber wohl nur die Schrittlänge und hatte bei ca. 85 cm noch Größe M empfohlen.

BTW. Weiß jemand welche Torque FRX aktuell in Koblenz probegefahren werden können. Laut Homepage angeblich kein einziges. Die Liste ist aber eh nie wirklich aktuell.


----------



## smithi80 (12. Januar 2012)

auf jeden fall stand das Flashzone zur Verfügung


----------



## nf2 (12. Januar 2012)

als ich im November dort war, stand das flashzone und das speedzone zur Probefahrt bereit, allerdings beides nur in Gr. M, bringt als nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ein Speedzone in L bestellt und bin das in M letztens mal probe gefahren.
Ich habe für meinen Geschmack alles richtig gemacht.
Hatte halt ein kürzeres verspieltes Rad und wollte was längeres und da bin ich mit L gut bedient bei Größe 1,83 und Schrittlänge 87cm.
Bei M wird es je nach dem wie man im stehen in die Pedale ballert schon eng zur oberen Brücke der Boxxer.


----------



## $Simon$ (12. Januar 2012)

ich war ende 2011 dort und bin das Flashzone in M probe gefahren also nur auf dem Parkplatz... ich finde ein Probefahrt bringt sehr viel meine Sorge war gewesen dass der Abstand vom Knie zur Doppelbrücke zu klein seinen könnte doch es hat einwandfrei gepasst. ich bin 180 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 cm mein geplante Auslieferung ist 17 Kw


----------



## Chris_360 (14. Januar 2012)

FRX in Action falls noch nicht bekannt 

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/Rob-J-2011-Part-1.html


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. Januar 2012)

Sehr geiles Video!....
....
....
....
...............
AaAaAaAaAaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
Ich wills jetzt endlich haben!


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Januar 2012)

Soll ja noch ein zweiter Teil von kommen, mit mehr FR/DH drin. Also dann auch mit seinem FRX statt dem normalen Torque  Yeah.


----------



## simdiem (20. Januar 2012)

Mit welchem Browser schaut ihr euch das Video an? Habt ihr ein spezielles Plugin, oder ist die Seite gerade einfach nur down?


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Januar 2012)

safari


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (20. Januar 2012)

Video?? Mit FF & IE seh ich nur Bilder, hat jemand einen direct link?


----------



## Nippes80 (20. Januar 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/236556/


----------



## esprit70 (20. Januar 2012)

Da könnte man glatt die Koffer für ein paar Tage packen und runter fliegen ;-)


----------



## esprit70 (21. Januar 2012)

xCr1m3x schrieb:


> hrhr.... habe heute bei Canyon angerufen. Die Tante meinte, dass die neue Charge in L vorraussichtlich KW12-14 Verfügbar sein wird..... hab kein bock die 600KM nach Koblenz in angriff zu nehmen.....
> 
> Also hab ich euch schon richtig verstanden dia-mandt und smithi80: Ihr habt euch eins bestellt?





http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html

Schau mal dort Vorbei. Vielleicht haben die Jungs schon was da!!!


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Januar 2012)

Ja, hatte am ersten tag direkt bestellt und trotzdem beim speedzone erst kw11 statt kw9.


----------



## Chris_360 (21. Januar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> http://www.mountain-heroes.com/Teststation.html
> 
> Schau mal dort Vorbei. Vielleicht haben die Jungs schon was da!!!



Aber nicht vor dem 1. März


----------



## esprit70 (21. Januar 2012)

Das war mir nicht bewusst....  Dann musst du vielleicht doch 600km fahren.


----------



## Punkaz23 (21. Januar 2012)

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen was das X0 DH für eine "echte" Kapazität hat?

Kann ich bei einem 34 o. 32 Blatt noch eine 11-32(34) Kassette fahren?
Oder ist da wirklich mit 28 Schluss?

Seib


----------



## xCr1m3x (21. Januar 2012)

hrhr ... verdammt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (26. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich war gestern noch mal bei Canyon und habe mich noch mal auf das bestellte Speedzone gesetzt und wie man auf dem Foto halbwegs erkennen kann, liegt mein Sag bei 25%.
Gemessen im Sitzen (im stehen wäre es ja noch weniger).
Der Dämpfer hatte die LowSpeed Compression offen und die verbaute 350er Feder war nur minimal vorgespannt, damit sie nicht wackelt.
Meine Frage ist, wieso bei meinem Gewicht von 90kg ne 350er Feder scheinbar für 30% Sag noch zu hart ist?
Laut der Aussage von Canyon ist eine 450er Feder im L verbaut.
Die wäre dann ja Knüppel hart.
Mit geht es halt darum, ne Titanfeder zu kaufen und ich will da nicht ne falsche Härte nehmen.
Hat jemand die selbe Erfahrung gemacht (beim Probesitzen)?
Scheinbar hat sich das ja geändert, da die 2011er Modelle wohl alle mit härteren Federn gefahren wurde bei meinem Gewicht.
Über Infos würde ich mich freuen.
Gruß

Pierre








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## christophersch (26. Januar 2012)

ich kann leider keine Antwort geben, aber ich würde gerne noch eine Frage dazu stellen:
wie sieht es bei der Gabel aus? Ist da immer die Standartfeder (med. blau) verbaut?


----------



## smithi80 (26. Januar 2012)

Ja die ist immer verbaut auser du änderst es bei der Bestellung dass ist dan allerdings kostenpflichtig


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich war gestern noch mal bei Canyon und habe mich noch mal auf das bestellte Speedzone gesetzt und wie man auf dem Foto halbwegs erkennen kann, liegt mein Sag bei 25%.
> [...]
> Mit geht es halt darum, ne Titanfeder zu kaufen und ich will da nicht ne falsche Härte nehmen.


Also ich kann nur vom 1. alten und 2. non-FRX Torque sprechen... und da komme ich mit 25% Sag perfekt hin. Spricht fein genug auf kleine Schläge an, nutzt den Federweg gut aus und die Endprogression passt genau für härtere Einschläge. (2009er Torque FR mit Vivid R2C + 300er Feder; nicht 100% vergleichbar, da 222/70 @ 170mm FW) Ist vom Feeling her eher straff als plüschig, finde ich aber angenehm, da ich gerne auch Feedback vom Untergrund spüre und lineare Federwegs-Entfaltung mag. Und da auch Kleinzeug nicht durch kommt und ich den FW voll ausnutze, passt mir das sehr gut.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mit dem Federkauf warten. Fahr den Hobel erstmal und probiere evtl. mal eine Stahlfeder mit anderer Härte, bevor du das Geld für ne Ti-Feder ausgibst...




smithi80 schrieb:


> Ja die ist immer verbaut auser du änderst es bei der Bestellung dass ist dan allerdings kostenpflichtig


Und so viel ich weiß bekommt man dann die originale Feder nicht mal dazu, also unterm Strich auf jeden Fall unnötig teuer... wirklich nur für 100%ige Schrauber-Legastheniker zu empfehlen


----------



## smithi80 (26. Januar 2012)

jepp du sagst es die eigendlich Feder wo drin war ist weg, also lohnt sich garnicht...


----------



## Pedalerie (26. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, ich wollte fragen wie viel etwa der zusammengewürfelte Laufradsatz beim Dropzone wiegt. Ob da vielleicht noch Potential vorhanden ist. Zur Federproblematik kann ich leider keine Hilfe anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (26. Januar 2012)

Spank felgen sind zumindest nicht die leichtesten.

Edit: die subrosa ist doch nicht so schwer. Hatte ich was anderes im kopf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

Pedalerie schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich wollte fragen wie viel etwa der zusammengewürfelte Laufradsatz beim Dropzone wiegt. Ob da vielleicht noch Potential vorhanden ist.


Da dürfte nicht viel zu holen sein, Naben und Felgen sind ja schon gut leicht. Selbst wenn recht schwere Speichen drin sind, macht das nur ~100g pro LRS aus




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Spank felgen sind zumindest nicht die leichtesten.
> 
> Edit: die subrosa ist doch nicht so schwer. Hatte ich was anderes im kopf.


Alles wo EVO drauf steht hat mit dem alten Schrott nicht mehr viel zu tun


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da dürfte nicht viel zu holen sein, Naben und Felgen sind ja schon gut leicht. Selbst wenn recht schwere Speichen drin sind, macht das nur ~100g pro LRS aus
> 
> 
> Alles wo EVO drauf steht hat mit dem alten Schrott nicht mehr viel zu tun



Daher ja auch mein edit!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Daher ja auch mein edit!


Klar, wollte nur die Info noch beifügen. Fürs FRX u. U. auch interessant: die Spike Evo - knapp 600g bei 35mm Breite  Die habe ich im Auge, falls die Singletracks irgendwann mal abrauchen.


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Januar 2012)

ich finde die Spike Race evo 28 interessant.
mit 500gr. nicht gerade schwer!
immerhin 90gr. pro Felge leichter als meine Mavic EX 721


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

Die EX 721 ist ja auch absoluter Schrott  Zu schwer, zu weich, zu schmal und dafür nicht mal billig. Die Spike Race ist sicher interessant, wenn sie hält. Für den leichten Touren-LRS, den ich mir demnächst aufbaue, hatte ich mir die auch mal angeschaut. Letztendlich war sie mir aber zu schmal, verglichen mit der Tatsache, dass eine Alex Supra 30, wie leicht zu erraten, 30mm breit ist, dabei sogar noch etwas leichter und auch gut hält. Und kostet, im Gegensatz zu den überteuerten ZTR Flow auch nicht mehr


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Januar 2012)

also ich weiß ja nicht, ob du die ex 721 jemals gefahren bist bzw. wie du fährst, aber mein hope/ex 721 LRS hält jetzt schon seit über 1 Jahr ohne nachzentrieren und der wurde nicht nur auf dem hometrail bewegt sondern oft im bikepark und saalbach.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

Ich würde nie im Leben eine 721 fahren - eben aus oben genannten Gründen und weil ich die Felgenbremsflanke einfach grauenhaft hässlich finde.  Halten würde die bei mir vermutlich, bin nicht so der Materialmörder, aber mit den aufrecht stehenden Flanken will ich das gar nicht ausprobieren. Ich habe schon so zahllos viele davon gesehen, bei denen nach kürzester Zeit die Kante Wellen hatte und da machst du auch mit Nachzentrieren nix dran. Bei einigen hat sie genau bis zum ersten leichten Durchschlag gehalten und die Felgenbremsflanke war eingeknickt - bei dem weichen, spröden Material was Mavic verwendet irreparabel. Ich weiß schon, dass die Felgen viele in "leichten" DH-LRS oder für Enduro fahren, aber es gibt so viele Felgen, die ALLES besser können und nach dazu billiger (und nicht so hässlich) sind, daher kann ich das eben nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.
Ist aber eben nur meine Meinung, das darf jeder völlig anders sehen und vor allem will ich dir dein Material nicht schlecht treden, nicht dass du das denkst...!


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Januar 2012)

aber die ist mit 45â¬ doch nicht teuer.
welche felge ist denn besser, leichter und billiger?
Ã¼ber einen tipp wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen, da ich Ã¼ber kurz oder lang eh noch nen zweiten LRS haben will der etwas leichter ist.
hatte da an die crossmax sx gedacht.
bekomme die zu einem sehr guten preis.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

Ok, hatte für die ~60 im Kopf. Als günstige Variante z. B. die Alex FR30 (um die 520g, 30), wenn es in erster Linie leichter werden soll, die schon angesprochene Supra 30 (470g, 50) und dann auch eher die Spike Race als die Subrosa, wobei die auch echt interessant ist (mir nur optisch zu "wild"). Die NS Bikes Trailmaster ist mit 33mm Breite und 550g auch nicht übel. Mit etwa gleichem Gewicht wie die 721, aber mehr Breite und bessere Haltbarkeit gäbe es 2 sehr günstige Alternativen: Sun Single Track (fahre ich schon seit Jahren für alles, wird dann mein Park-LRS) oder Nope Track Mack, beide knapp 600g und um die 30. Die Sun MTX oder EQ sind in Breiten knapp unter 30 auch ganz gut vom Gewicht her. 
So einen LRS wie den Crossmax würde ich nicht kaufen. Von dem liest man zwar, dass er auch ganz gut halten soll, aber ich halte nicht allzu viel von System-Laufrändern. Lass da mal was reparieren...! Mein geplanter (Hope + Supra 30 + Laser/D-Light) wird zwischen 1750 und 1800 liegen und ich habe keine Bedenken, dass der nicht hält. Und der ist mit Standardteilen deutlich servicefreundlicher, wenn doch mal was dran ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (28. Januar 2012)

Die Supra 30 ist ne Enduro Felge.
Kein Wunder das die leicht ist.
Also wenn keine Mavic, dann ne ZTR oder die Spank Race.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2012)

Naja, das ist ein dehnbarer Begriff... eine Flow oder 721 ist genau so wenig eine DH Felge wie die Supra 30 und trotzdem werden sie alle dafür verwendet und halten unter entsprechenden Bedingungen auch. Ein Bekannter von mir, der mehr wiegt und DEUTLICH härter fährt als ich, hat einen LRS mit Supra 30 für alles was nicht Wildbad oder Lac Blanc heißt. Und der lebt auch noch, so viel ich weiß.
Die Spike Race gehört auch in diese Sparte, "Race" bedeutet da wohl am ehesten, dass sie leicht ist und für Leute gedacht, denen es nichts ausmacht, alle paar Wochen/Monate die Felgen zu wechseln - Rennsport eben! Der DT 1750 LRS wurde/wird auch im WC gefahren und die Felgen u. U. nach einem Wochenende weggeworfen. Wenn man nicht so viel wiegt und nicht allzu materialmordend fährt, geht das mit so Felgen schon in Ordnung.
Mir wäre bei der Auswahl die Flow zu teuer und die Spike Race zu schmal.


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. Januar 2012)

also zu der federsache kann ich nur sagen: probier es aus. ich habe in meinem flashzone dann ne 400er, komme mit dem ccdb auf ca 30% sag. hatte auch erst an titan gedacht, aber das ist bei dem dämpfer auch nicht ganz so einfach. mein erster gedanke war auch "oh gott ist das ne harte feder", aber beim aufsitzen war dann alles geklärt. der dämpfer wird ja auch noch n hauch weicher mit der zeit


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Januar 2012)

Das mag ja sein, aber ich habe bei der 350er feder knapp unter 25% sag und ich will eigentlich schon 30%. Mit der feder die dann in meinem bestellten rad drin ist, werde ich mit glück 20% haben was mir definitiv zu wenig ist.
Wieso sollte der dämpfer "weicher" werden. Das ansprechverhalten wird evtl was besser aber die federhärte bleibt ja identisch.
Werde wohl einfach ne 350er ti feder im bikemarkt suchen und es testen.
Wenn das nix ist, kommt sie wieder weg.
Bekommt man ja gut verkauft.


----------



## simdiem (30. Januar 2012)

@ dia-mandt

Was wiegst du denn, und in welchen Dämpfer soll deine 350er Feder?

Ich hab mal online mit so nem Berechnungstool rumgespielt und bin bei 65kg Kampfgewicht auf eine 300er Feder gekommen. Dämper wäre bei mir der Van im Playzone..


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Januar 2012)

Ist der van rc performance aus dem speedzone.
Habe ja auf dem rad gesessen mit der 350er und mit 90kg komme ich auf knapp 25%


----------



## Bike_Ride (31. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ist der van rc performance aus dem speedzone.
> Habe ja auf dem rad gesessen mit der 350er und mit 90kg komme ich auf knapp 25%



Ich hab mich damals beim Probesitzen auch gut darüber gewundert, dass ich bei meinen 92kg mit der 350er Feder irgendwas um die 25% hatte.
Und da die im S Rahmen ja verbaut ist, war ich eigentlich recht glücklich. Im Endeffekt weist du ja aber nicht, wie sehr die Feder vorgespannt war. Ich zumindest hab da nicht drauf geachtet....
Da der Dämpfer bei mir aber höchstwahrscheinlich eh durch einen Vivid ausgetauscht wird, bevor ich ihn einfahre, muss ich sowieso pokern und hoffen, dass ich die passende Härte treffe XD
Ich denke ne 400er sollte aber passen bei 90kg. Auf der Strecke sieht das ja meist eh ganz anderst aus, wie aufm Parkplatz. 
Lord hat da nicht ganz unrecht. Der Dämpfer fährt sich sogesehen schon ein und der Sag verändert sich minimal.
Vllt wäre ja eine 375er Performance von K9 was für dich?! Ähnlich leicht, wie ne Titanfeder, aber deutlich günstiger.

Edit: Die Race Version ist sogar noch deutlich leichter, als die Performance und immernoch günstiger als ne Ti


----------



## dia-mandt (31. Januar 2012)

Ich war wegen einem freund, der sich nicht sicher in der bikewahl war, ja schon 2 mal da.
Und beim zweiten mal habe ich die druckstufe geÃ¶ffnet und die feder kontrolliert.
Diese war aber nur so vorgespannt, dass sie nicht gewackelt hat.
Ãber die k9 hatte ich auch erst nachgedacht, aber ich werde zu einer nukeproof oder Ã¤hnlichem greifen.
Aber fÃ¼r den preis lohnt sich das nicht.
112â¬ + 16â¬ fÃ¼r den Adapter.
Und die machen die leicht, weil die einfach kÃ¼rzer sind als die originalen.


----------



## Bike_Ride (31. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann wirft es das ganze wohl in nen anderes Licht.
Dann kann ich mich ja vllt doch darÃ¼ber freuen, dass in dem S Modell ne 350er drin ist XD


Ok stimmt, ist mir auch grad aufgefallen, dass die kÃ¼rzer sind.
Aber was kostet denn ne Nukeproof Ti Feder ? Liegen die nicht bei locker 200â¬? 

Bleibt der VAN RC denn bei dir drin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (31. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Und die machen die leicht, weil die einfach kürzer sind als die originalen.



stimmt so nicht, durch 2 cm längenunterschied kommen schließlich keine 120 gramm gewichtsunterschied von der performance zur race feder raus. Das hängt mit der Wicklung zusammen..


----------



## dia-mandt (31. Januar 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Ok, dann wirft es das ganze wohl in nen anderes Licht.
> Dann kann ich mich ja vllt doch darÃ¼ber freuen, dass in dem S Modell ne 350er drin ist XD
> 
> 
> ...



der wird erstmal bleiben.
schauen wie der geht.
die einstellmÃ¶glichkeiten reichen mir aus.
ein freund von mir hat noch einen 3x gefahrenen dhx rc 4 rumliegen.
zur not kaufe ich den dann, wenn der rc nicht laufen sollte.

@haha

was ist denn bei der wicklung anders?
weniger wicklungen?


----------



## Stromberg (31. Januar 2012)

Ich wuerde gern den Mavic-LRS, der im Flashzone ist, gegen nen Acros/Spank Spike ersetzen. Der Hinterbau ist fuer 12 mm Steckachsen, auf der Canyon-Seite steht Maxle. Bisher dachte ich, es sei X-12, also Syntace. Ist das fuer die HR-Nabe egal, oder kann es da Probleme geben? Sorry fuer die evtl. dumme Frage, aber ich bin von der QR-Fraktion...


----------



## dia-mandt (31. Januar 2012)

Was wichtig ist bei x-12, ist, dass die Nabe 142mm Einbaubreite hat. Die Achse selber ist 12mm. Die Maxle ist ja auch 12mm.


----------



## Stromberg (31. Januar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Was wichtig ist bei x-12, ist, dass die Nabe 142mm Einbaubreite hat. Die Achse selber ist 12mm. Die Maxle ist ja auch 12mm.


Hat sie. Ich frage nur, weil es eine X12 und eine TA12 Version gibt, die wohl beide fuer 12  mm Steckachsen sind.

Edit: Dummfug erzaehlt. Die TA12 ist fuer 150 mm.


----------



## hesinde2006 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich helf mal ein wenig bei der Felgen-Diskussion......
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556179
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555997
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561383
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=475400


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (31. Januar 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> ...dass in dem S Modell ne 350er drin ist


 
Laut Canyon sind folgende Federstärken nach Rahmengröße im FRX 2012 verbaut:
300 S
350 M
400 L


----------



## simdiem (31. Januar 2012)

Heute bei "Wünsch dir was!" : Dann hätt ich gern einen M-Rahmen mit 300er Feder


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Über die k9 hatte ich auch erst nachgedacht, aber ich werde zu einer nukeproof oder ähnlichem greifen.
> Aber für den preis lohnt sich das nicht.
> 112 + 16 für den Adapter.





Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Aber was kostet denn ne Nukeproof Ti Feder ? Liegen die nicht bei locker 200?


Ich hab für meine 130 bezahlt  (2.75"/300lbs für Vivid). CRC + Rabattaktion sei Dank!


----------



## jay-me (1. Februar 2012)

servus jungs...

ich hab mich ein FRX 7.0 bestellt (muss leider warten bis ende April) und hab ein paar fragen dazu.....

die erste war zu den feder harter und  jemend oben hat grad geantwortet!

die zweite war....
kann man ein 22er kettenblatt auf dem chester kurbel dran schauben? 

ich will auch hin und wieder hoch pedalieren und ich fürchte, dass die 24er wäre zu groß.

drittens, wie einfach kann man die vario-stutze und kabel abnehemn?  ich will mal im park fahren und weiss nicht ob die vario-stutze das aushält.

danke...

J


----------



## visualex (1. Februar 2012)

jay-me schrieb:


> ich will auch hin und wieder hoch pedalieren und ich fürchte, dass die 24er wäre zu groß.



Dürfte eigentlich gehen, wenn ich richtig liege muss nur der Umwerfer den größeren Sprung auch schaffen können. Ich denke der Tausch ist unnötig, da du hinten eine 11-36er Kassette hast. Im Vergleich mit einer 9-fach Schaltung (44-32-22 und hinten 11-34) hat der leichteste Gang fast die gleiche Übersetzung: siehe hier: ritzelrechner.de



jay-me schrieb:


> drittens, wie einfach kann man die vario-stutze und kabel abnehemn?  ich will mal im park fahren und weiss nicht ob die vario-stutze das aushält.



Nein, man kann sie nicht einfach abnehmen. Zu dem Thema hab ich mit Canyon schon ein paar mal gemailt. Der Zug ist an der Stütze fest montiert. Leider. Falls da jemand andere Infos hat oder eine Lösung weiß, immer raus damit. Ich würd auch gerne vor dem Park-Besuch wechseln.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Februar 2012)

sagt mal, hat jemand von euch ne ahnung, welcher sattel das auf dem speedzone ist?
es steht zwar auf der canyon seite, dass es ein i-fly c sein soll, aber der ist es definitiv nicht.
kann keine infos zu dem sattel finden. nicht mal auf der sdg seite.
oder haben die ein kompl. eigenes design für den sattel?


----------



## nukular2008 (6. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht ist das Bild auch einfach falsch, beim Rockzone ist hinten auch eindeutig ein Maxxis Ardent zu sehen und kein Highroller"


----------



## mlb (6. Februar 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Dürfte eigentlich gehen, wenn ich richtig liege muss nur der Umwerfer den größeren Sprung auch schaffen können. Ich denke der Tausch ist unnötig, da du hinten eine 11-36er Kassette hast. Im Vergleich mit einer 9-fach Schaltung (44-32-22 und hinten 11-34) hat der leichteste Gang fast die gleiche Übersetzung: siehe hier: ritzelrechner.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie jetzt?? Geht nicht? Warum ist der Zug durch den Rahmen gelegt?

Irgendwie muss es ja auch montiert worden sein, da muss es doch auch wieder zu demontieren sein?!

Oder hab ich jetzt was komplett falsch verstanden?
Wollte die Variostütze an meinem 7.0 eigentlich verkaufen....


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Februar 2012)

natürlich kannst du sie problemlos demontieren und verkaufen, ist nur etwas fummelig den zug anzuschließen, aber sonst keine hexerei


----------



## visualex (7. Februar 2012)

mlb schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?? Geht nicht? Warum ist der Zug durch den Rahmen gelegt?
> 
> Irgendwie muss es ja auch montiert worden sein, da muss es doch auch wieder zu demontieren sein?!
> 
> ...



Sorry, dass ich dich da verwirrt habe. Natürlich kann man den Zug und die ganze Stütze irgendwie demontieren. Nur leider geht es wohl nicht auf die Schnelle ohne Werkzeug wie z. B. bei der Dropzone Remote. Da kann man den Zug einfach an der Stütze ein- und aushängen. Bei der SuperNatural Beam ist er fest montiert damit kein Dreck rein kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (9. Februar 2012)

nf2 schrieb:


> Laut Canyon sind folgende Federstärken nach Rahmengröße im FRX 2012 verbaut:
> 300 S
> 350 M
> 400 L


Kann jemand vielleicht Vermutungen zu den zugehoerigen Fahrergewichtsklassen anstellen? Ich schaetze mal, dass ich mit 70 kg (nackt) Probleme mit der 400er haben werde. Also schon mal 350er ordern?


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. Februar 2012)

ja, ich würd dir die 350er raten
edit: ich wieg nackisch 60kg und hab ne 300er drin, passt perfekt! 
Hier im Forum gibts eine Tauschbörse für Federn, ich hab gute Erfahnrung damit gemacht


----------



## christophersch (9. Februar 2012)

wer hat schon überwiesen? in 3 Wochen sollten ja die ersten Modelle eintrudeln...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Ich kauf mir zwar leider keins, bin aber auch schon total gespannt


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Februar 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> ja, ich würd dir die 350er raten
> edit: ich wieg nackisch 60kg und hab ne 300er drin, passt perfekt!
> Hier im Forum gibts eine Tauschbörse für Federn, ich hab gute Erfahnrung damit gemacht



Sofern du nicht aus irgendeinem Grund schon ein 2012er frx bekommen hast, denke ich nicht, dass du das mit dem aktuellen rahmen vergleichen kannst.


----------



## christophersch (9. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir zwar leider keins, bin aber auch schon total gespannt



top! hab mich köstlich amüsiert...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> top! hab mich köstlich amüsiert...


 Kennt sich jemand mit Videobearbeitung aus und kann da mal schnell das Canyon-Home rein basteln? 

Wenn die ersten da sind, müssen wir irgendwo mal ein Testfahrt-Treffen machen...


----------



## nukular2008 (10. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit Videobearbeitung aus und kann da mal schnell das Canyon-Home rein basteln?



Wirklich nur ganz schnell, ist ja schon spät


----------



## smithi80 (10. Februar 2012)

> wer hat schon überwiesen? in 3 Wochen sollten ja die ersten Modelle eintrudeln...


 
ich hab das Geld am Mi überwiesen, KW8 müsste es dann rausegehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (10. Februar 2012)

witziges Video im übrigen.....


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Wirklich nur ganz schnell, ist ja schon spät


GEIL!!!


----------



## christophersch (10. Februar 2012)

hahah  ja bei einem ersten Treffen bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei...

freu mich echt schon wie so ein Schneekönig


----------



## simdiem (10. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn die ersten da sind, müssen wir irgendwo mal ein Testfahrt-Treffen machen...



Könnten wir damit bis  mitte April warten ^^. Wäre da auch sehr gerne mit am Start


----------



## esprit70 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist das eigentlich beim FRX.. wie sehr wipp es im gegen Satz zum normalen Torque / Nerve AM 

(es geht um ein zwei rad so wie es aussieht)


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Februar 2012)

Es sollte in der Regel nicht viel mehr wippen beim treten, als das normale Torque, da der Hinterbau eh schon recht antreibsneutral ist.
Also das normale Torque wippt ja beinahe garnicht und als ich das Speedzone gefahren bin, konnte ich nicht wirklich ein starkes Wippen feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (11. Februar 2012)

Danke dir dia-mandt. 

muss es "nur" noch das passende Modell raus suchen ;-)


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Februar 2012)

Wieviel willst du ausgeben?
Hast du Parts die schon hast oder brauchst du alles von dem Rad?
Was fährst du am meisten? Dh oder eher Freeride?


----------



## esprit70 (11. Februar 2012)

Rockzone.... Sinnig oder Unsinnig ;-)  

So als Rookie finde finde ich die Kurbelkombi gar nicht so schlecht. Zumal ich auch Berge hoch komme


----------



## simdiem (11. Februar 2012)

Sinnig, schließlich habe ich vor mir meins auch mit 2-fach Kurbel aufzubauen ^^. Nur leichter wie das Rockzone soll es werden...


----------



## esprit70 (12. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht es aus beim FRX Dropzone in Sachen Gewicht Einsparungen. Was wäre hier noch vertretbar?

Und könnte man die e.thirteen Hive DH, auf 2 Fach in der Not umbauen. (Der Hintergrund wäre, von der einen Möglichkeit abzufahren zur nächsten zufahren)


----------



## sundawn77 (12. Februar 2012)

Die E13 kann man meines Wissens nach nicht auf 2-Fach umbauen


----------



## esprit70 (12. Februar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die E13 kann man meines Wissens nach nicht auf 2-Fach umbauen



Schade, würde heißen, das ich sie zb hier Verkaufen müsste (was ist ein realer Preis wohl dann)


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mal so rechnen.... wenn sie ungefahren ausgebaut wird, dann den gängigen Internetpreis -20%.
Das sollte ein guter und fairer Preis für beide Seiten sein.


----------



## LordLinchpin (12. Februar 2012)

bloß nicht hier anbieten, der markt ist im arsch, das teil kannste dann bei ebay o.ä. loswerden


----------



## esprit70 (12. Februar 2012)

Ok...  
werde das beherzigen, wenn ich das Dropzone mir hole. Beim Rockzone ist das ja nicht nötig an sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (12. Februar 2012)

ich möchte mir das playzone holen. fahre im enduro - FR bereich. wiege ca 100 kg. aber das gewicht ist mir a bisse zu hoch, also vom rahmen... meines auch   und denke dass ich nen coil gegen nen air tausche. oder wäre des blödsinn? wenn ich den coil drinne behalte, reicht da die 450 feder aus? und was kann man zu den LRS satz sagen?


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Februar 2012)

Der lrs ist nicht der schlechteste.
Das gewicht zu hoch...na ja. Das rad wird in der regel bergab bewegt.
Da machen sich 500gr weniger nicht groß bemerkbar.
Natürlich kann man da einiges an gewicht drücken, aber die frage ist, wieviel man noch zusätzlich investieren will.
Ein air dämpfer ala vivid air würde bestimmt gut gehen in dem frx und man kann den halt super einstellen.
Man spart dann knapp 400 gr je nach verbauter feder aber in meinen augen machen sich 500gr an den laufrädern was das fahrverhalten betrifft eher bemerkbar.
Wenn du auf double ply reifen verzichten kannst sparst du die da locker ohne hohe investition.


----------



## wastl86 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich bau es um.heisst das fast alles rauskommt.antrieb ect.


----------



## wastl86 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hab vor nen dhx air einzubauen und auf sram.die kurbrl gegen ne 2 fach.da ich eh er enduro fahre und langsam im fr bereich komme


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Februar 2012)

Dann nimm lieber ein torque trailflow.
Wenn du quasi eh beinahe alles umbauen willst und wenn überhaupt in richtung FR willst.
Da ist ein normales torque in meinen augen für dich die bessere wahl.
Aber das ist nur meine meinung.


----------



## Stromberg (12. Februar 2012)

Apropos LRS: Hat einer der Torque FRX Aspiranten Interesse am Mavic Deemax Ultimate aus meinem Flashzone?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Februar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Und könnte man die e.thirteen Hive DH, auf 2 Fach in der Not umbauen.


Nein, die hat nur eine Kettenblattaufnahme.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich würde mal so rechnen.... wenn sie ungefahren ausgebaut wird, dann den gängigen Internetpreis -20%.
> Das sollte ein guter und fairer Preis für beide Seiten sein.


Das kommt gut hin  10% unter Onlineshop-Preis ist ein guter VHB-Startwert. Habe auch einige Sachen recht nah am billigsten Online-Preis verkauft.




LordLinchpin schrieb:


> bloß nicht hier anbieten, der markt ist im arsch, das teil kannste dann bei ebay o.ä. loswerden


Wenn man den ganzen Arschgeigen, die nagelneue Teile "geschenkt" haben wollen, einfach eine dezente Abfuhr erteilt und auf ernstzunehmende Käufer wartet, kann man auch hier vernünftige Preise kriegen. 




wastl86 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor nen dhx air einzubauen


Das würde ich mir nochmal gut überlegen, damit kastrierst du das Rad ziemlich. Dann lieber gleich ein leichteres normales Torque, wie dia-mandt geschrieben hat z. B. ein Trailflow.


----------



## wastl86 (13. Februar 2012)

Dann lieber eher dass Rockzone? das trail gefällt mir von der farbausführung nicht so.


----------



## wastl86 (14. Februar 2012)

hat den jemand das FRX bei einer größe von ca 193. Das Playzone käme deshalb in frage, da ich durch den kauf einige Teile doppelt habe und diese verkaufen kann. das Trailflow kommt zu teuer. ansonsten wäre es schon drinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn du das Bike nach der Farbe aussuchst, kann ich dir vermutlich nicht wirklich helfen... 
Ein normales Torque kann EINIGES! Ein FRX würde ich mir nur kaufen, wenn ich fast ausschließlich heftiges Zeug fahre. Ein Rockzone wäre natürlich eine Alternative, aber leicht ist was anderes... mein altes FR wiegt über 1 kg weniger - inkl. Pedale! Und das ist zwar auch tourentauglich aufgebaut aber uneingeschränkt auf bergab getrimmt. Daher vielleicht eher ein normales Torque und da noch ein Wenig optimieren.
Und Trailflow (2.600) zu teuer vs. Rockzone (2.500)??? Das check ich nicht...


----------



## wastl86 (14. Februar 2012)

Nein mir geht es nur um den Rahmen bzw. ob die geo noch ausreicht 
Ich habe die Teile,die ich einbauen möchte und würde dabei einiges an gewicht sparen. Das Rockzone war nur als Schaubeispiel Bildlich! Von daher sollte es das Playzone sein da ich ja eh die Teile verkaufe, bzw meine mit vom Playz. mische und dadurch nen günstigen rahmen habe. Wenns dann fertig ist würd es so aussehen wie das Rockzone. das meinte ich


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

Achso, daher...
Das mit dem Rahmen kannst nur du dir beantworten  Ich kann dir nur sagen, wenn du nicht andauernd im Bikepark oder auch Local-DH-Tracks rumballerst, kommst du mit dem normalen Torque (am Besten mit Coil Dämpfer) schon SEHR weit. Das FRX würde ich bei >50% Touren auf keinen Fall nehmen.


----------



## wastl86 (14. Februar 2012)

hab auch grad mit canyon telefoniert. waren sehr nett. er sagte was ich aus dem rahmen mache geht schon aber bei meiner größe weiss er es nicht so ganz. er meinte noch zusätlich wenn ich es aufbaue, dass ich keinen großen unterschied zwischen FRX und Torque merken werde. allerdings ist bei mir die größe L grad noch ausreichend und des wird mir für dass was ich fahre zu eng. schade. verdammt geiler rahmen


----------



## esprit70 (14. Februar 2012)

Was sicherlich interessant ist, das der FRX Rahmen 2012 eben eine Neu Entwicklung ist. 

So was sollte man sich vielleicht auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.  Da ich eh eins nur für spass haben möchte.. Wird es wohl das Dropzone werden. 

Für Tourenfahrten werde ich das AM nehmen. Somit hoffe ich einfach mehr Abzudecken zukönnen in Sachen MTB ;-)

ps..

hat jemand vielleicht das eine oder andere Selbst gemachtes Bild, vom Rockzone 2012 von Eurobike in der Version Rawrange, Dr google findet nicht wirklich was


----------



## dvd4two (14. Februar 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> hab auch grad mit canyon telefoniert. waren sehr nett. er sagte was ich aus dem rahmen mache geht schon aber bei meiner größe weiss er es nicht so ganz. er meinte noch zusätlich wenn ich es aufbaue, dass ich keinen großen unterschied zwischen FRX und Torque merken werde. allerdings ist bei mir die größe L grad noch ausreichend und des wird mir für dass was ich fahre zu eng. schade. verdammt geiler rahmen


wie große bist du? 
also die Canyon Mitarbeiter haben mir zu größe L geraten 
hab Es auch bestellt und gefahren fand Es nicht 
schlecht aber ich wollte doch größe M probieren
und bei der größe bleib ich auch Es ist wendiger und handlicher 
also wenn Du keine 2 Meter bist dann passt L beim trailflow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (14. Februar 2012)

was meint ihr..

was wohl der gesamte LRS vom Dropzone wiegen wird (DT Swiss 240 Naben+Spank Subrosa Felgen)


----------



## greg12 (14. Februar 2012)

irgendwo zwischen 1950-2000gr.


----------



## esprit70 (14. Februar 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> irgendwo zwischen 1950-2000gr.



danke


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Februar 2012)

ihr werdet wohl neidisch wenn ich sage dass mein flashzone fahrfertig bei ca 17,2kg liegt? weiß nur nich was so schwer daran ist... aber zum einfahren reichts


----------



## christophersch (15. Februar 2012)

we need bilders!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> neidisch


Hmm... darauf ja:


LordLinchpin schrieb:


> flashzone fahrfertig



darauf eher nicht:


LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ca 17,2kg





Ist wirklich nicht leicht! Aber wirklich schwer je nach Parts auch nicht. Hast du zufällig mal den Rahmen einzeln gewogen?

Bilder, Teileliste (rel. unnötig bei guten Fotos), more Input wäre gut. Dann können wir hier bissl drüber philosophieren


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Februar 2012)

bilder kommen demnächst, habs erstmal mit ner alten boxxer aufbauen müssen, aber die läuft nach 7 jahren immernoch spielfrei mit den ersten buchsen. und die hat einiges mitgemacht, da kommt die fox im leben nich ran.

am gewicht geht auch noch einiges, das steht ausser frage, nur war das geld irgendwann alle. es fährt erstmal und das war mir wichtig.

der nackte rahmen mit bolzen hat ca 3,4kg angezeigt wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre


----------



## christophersch (15. Februar 2012)

ist es denn wenigstens Rahmengröße "L"? und welche Pedale haste verbaut. Die müsste man ja auch noch abrechnen um zum angegebenen Wert von Canyon zu kommen.

Also 17,2kg minus beispielsweise 400g Pedale = 16,8. Wenn es dann noch "L" ist, wäre der Wert ja vertretbar. Also nur 200g über angegeben


----------



## esprit70 (15. Februar 2012)

Ob wirklich besser....  ich weiß nicht wenn man die anderen Hersteller ansieht, verbauen sie in der Regel immer schlechtere Parts an die Bike. Um so mehr Schnapp am Rahmen zu machen, denn damit verdienen sie nun mal das meiste Geld ;-)


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Februar 2012)

hm, das mit dem canyon-gewicht wird nichts, sind ein paar teile anders. ist aber größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> bilder kommen demnächst, habs erstmal mit ner alten boxxer aufbauen müssen, aber die läuft nach 7 jahren immernoch spielfrei mit den ersten buchsen. und die hat einiges mitgemacht, da kommt die fox im leben nich ran.


Ah, also hast du nur das Frameset bekommen?
Für Boxxer bin ich eh generell, zwar eher die aktuelle R2C2, aber trotzdem 
Erzähl doch mal GANZ grob, was für Teile dran sind... LRS, Dämpfer (CC DB?), Bremse...




LordLinchpin schrieb:


> der nackte rahmen mit bolzen hat ca 3,4kg angezeigt wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre


Na damit kann man doch leben, würde ich sagen, wäre dann etwa identisch mit dem alten FR. Also dürfte man mit halbwegs leichten Teilen, aber ohne Modellbau oder Luft-Gedöns und mit DH-Bereifung auf ~16,5-16,7kg kommen, würde ich sagen. Da ist 17,2 gar nicht so übel!


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Februar 2012)

die boxxer is der wahnsinn, da kommen die neuen nich ran...

den ccdb teste ich natürlich, ganz klar, ist fast das komplette serienrad, aber halt nur fast. ansonsten schon die deemax, die X0 / Code Mischlinge usw. die Kefü zb ist anders, hatte noch ne passende carbocage rumfliegen. mache heute noch ein paar kosmetische sachen und dann kommen auch die vorläufigen bilder.

das gewicht is top, mein summum war schwerer. also der nackte rahmen


----------



## christophersch (15. Februar 2012)

ich will aber jetzt Bilder..... 

menno!


----------



## esprit70 (15. Februar 2012)

Suche so nebenbei ein Bild vom Dropzone von 2012 von Euromesse ;-) Ausgeliefert wurde das gute Stück sicherlich noch nicht

Dann noch mal eine andere Frage. Die GEO vom neuen FRX (dropzone & Rockzone)ist ja sehr nahe am Torque. Und mit dem Bike kann man bedingt Touren fahren. Das müsste doch auch bedingt mit dem FRX gehen. Ich meine auch mal einfach durch den Wald fahren (WaldAutoBahnen) und so was (30-40-50km oder so)


----------



## visualex (16. Februar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Suche so nebenbei ein Bild vom Dropzone von 2012 von Euromesse ;-) Ausgeliefert wurde das gute Stück sicherlich noch nicht
> 
> Dann noch mal eine andere Frage. Die GEO vom neuen FRX (dropzone & Rockzone)ist ja sehr nahe am Torque. Und mit dem Bike kann man bedingt Touren fahren. Das müsste doch auch bedingt mit dem FRX gehen. Ich meine auch mal einfach durch den Wald fahren (WaldAutoBahnen) und so was (30-40-50km oder so)



Meinst du diese Bilder?
https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day

Warum sollte man mit dem FRX nicht auch 30-40 km durch den Wald fahren können. Kommt halt auf den Wald, das gewählte FRX Model und deine Kondition an. Ich hab mir das Rockzone bestellt und will es damit in Winterberg krachen lassen und in Saalbach die Big5 mit ihren teilweise anspruchsvollen Wurzeltrails fahren.


----------



## esprit70 (16. Februar 2012)

Unglaublich, wollte heute das Rockzone bestellen und sehe KW 25 !!!!  Heute Nacht war es noch KW17 :-(   könnte bre......en


----------



## Stromberg (16. Februar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wollte heute das Rockzone bestellen und sehe KW 25 !!!!  Heute Nacht war es noch KW17 :-(   könnte bre......en


Vielleicht hast du ja Glueck und einer springt ab. So viele koennen ja nicht zwischen heute Nacht und jetzt bestellt haben.


----------



## esprit70 (16. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mich nun erstmal fürs Dropzone entschieden ....  ( suche gleich einen Leichten Ersatz Laufrad - mir einen Gewissen grün Anteil zb DT Swiss Tricon FX-1950 kennt jemand eine Alternative dazu)


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Februar 2012)

Stell dir einfach einen LRS zusammen... mit ner Felge die dann evtl grün ist.
Kannst du besser reparieren als einen Systemlaufradsatz.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (16. Februar 2012)

Die Nabe sollte Grün sein...  Die Felgen Schwarz... um die 1700-1750g 

ps...  um die Zeit hier im Netz und nicht in der Süd-Stadt ;-)  tztztztz


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Februar 2012)

Ich kann Karneval nicht leiden.
Mir ist keine grüne Nabe bekannt, die richtig leicht ist.
Kenne nur schwarze, silberne etc.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich kann Karneval nicht leiden.


Guter Mann  Ich war bisschen radfahren und danach Burger kahlen, 100 mal besser als Karneval  Aber in dem Laden wo wir eingekehrt sind lief Faschings-Mucke :kotz:




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Mir ist keine grüne Nabe bekannt, die richtig leicht ist.


Och, da gibts schon ein paar...

















  

Und um mal von den utopisch hochpreisigen Teilen weg zu kommen, gibts z. B. auch die Superstar Switch Evo in grün, deren Gewicht liegt knapp über dem von Hope:









esprit70 schrieb:


> um die 1700-1750g


Das ist halt schon ne Ansage... da kommen bei den Felgen eigentlich nur ZTR Flow oder Supra 30 in Frage. Mit CK oder Tune Naben dürften evtl. 1700 möglich sein, mit den Superstar wirst du auch mit den leichtesten Speichen und Alu-Nippeln irgendwo um die 1800 rauskommen.


----------



## esprit70 (17. Februar 2012)

haben haben haben, wollen  ;-)   Danke.....  `Smubob´

sehen alle schöne aus, wüsste jetzt spontan gar nicht welche ich nehmen sollte  

ps..
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Bestätigung vom Dropzone...hoffe dass das gut gegangen ist die Bestellung, denn jetzt steht da schon


----------



## esprit70 (17. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich kann Karneval ......




In den richtigen Kneipen, machte das schon echt spass ;-)


----------



## Jogi (17. Februar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> haben haben haben, wollen  ;-)   Danke.....  `Smubob´
> 
> sehen alle schöne aus, wüsste jetzt spontan gar nicht welche ich nehmen sollte
> ...



ganz klar: ChrisKing - eine Anschaffung fürs Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (17. Februar 2012)

schauen wir mal das Mr...W im Angebot hat 

ps... welche Nabe muss ich hinten nun genau haben, denn X12 gibt es irgendwie zweimal ... 135mm und 142mm oder habe ich das falsche gelesen


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> ganz klar: ChrisKing - eine Anschaffung fürs Leben


Mag sein, aber die Preise der Teile zun einfach weh  Ich kaufe gerade die Einzelteile für meinen neuen LRS zusammen und komme da mit Hope Naben schon auf knapp 400. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich das *VERDOPPELN* müsste, um den LRS mit CK Naben aufzubauen, wird mir schwindelig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und Hope Naben halten auch ewig und sind nicht gerade schwer.


----------



## die-flut (17. Februar 2012)

das erste Flashzone für Deutschlan wird grad komissioniert und zum Versand vorbereitet... MEINS!!!

freu mich wie ne Tüte Mücken...

cu,

die-flut


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Februar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> schauen wir mal das Mr...W im Angebot hat
> 
> ps... welche Nabe muss ich hinten nun genau haben, denn X12 gibt es irgendwie zweimal ... 135mm und 142mm oder habe ich das falsche gelesen



Du brauchst 142mm!


----------



## esprit70 (17. Februar 2012)

Super.... ;-) mache mich dann mal auf die Suche nach einen Ersatz Laufradsatz ;-)


----------



## dvd4two (17. Februar 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> das erste Flashzone für Deutschlan wird grad komissioniert und zum Versand vorbereitet... MEINS!!!
> 
> freu mich wie ne Tüte Mücken...
> 
> ...




bilder bitte


----------



## esprit70 (18. Februar 2012)

Zwei Fragen, bzgl meiner Bestellten Dame (Dropzone)

welche 2Fach Kurbel wäre auf dem Bike passend von aussehen und Gewicht und wie Bremse ist auch nicht so mein Fall da würde ich a. eine Magura MT8 oder The ONE drauf machen !!!


----------



## gerry. (18. Februar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen, bzgl meiner Bestellten Dame (Dropzone)
> 
> welche 2Fach Kurbel wäre auf dem Bike passend von aussehen und Gewicht und wie Bremse ist auch nicht so mein Fall da würde ich a. eine Magura MT8 oder The ONE drauf machen !!!



Auf meins schraub ich eine schwarze XT Kurbel.


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. Februar 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> das erste Flashzone für Deutschlan wird grad komissioniert und zum Versand vorbereitet... MEINS!!!
> 
> freu mich wie ne Tüte Mücken...
> 
> ...



ich sags dir ungern, aber meins steht schon fast ne woche in meiner werkstatt 


ich geb euch übermorgen mal ein erstes bild, muss vor der spätschicht noch die kefü fertigmachen. dann gibts ein vorab-bild, dauert noch ein paar tage bis zum endzustand


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. Februar 2012)

so, hier isses, zwar noch mit der ersatzgabel, aber ihr wolltet es ja unbedingt sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die-flut (21. Februar 2012)

Hi,

jetzt muss ich als "Stahlfederneuling" mal ganz banal frage:

Warum hast Du die Fox 40 rausgenommen? 

Ich bin von der Funktion absolut begeistert und optisch sieht die Gabel an meinem FRX einfach nur super aus. Das Gold passt genial zum Rahmen und den blauen Anbauteilen.

Ich möchte keine "Glaubensdiskussion" auslösen, sondern vielmehr eine auf Fakten begründende Antwort finden.


PS: Die CarboCage passt super ins Bild!!!


Danke,

die-flut.


----------



## dvd4two (21. Februar 2012)

ich denke mal er hat nur den Rahmen gekauft


----------



## christophersch (21. Februar 2012)

heilige Schei$e ist das ein Biest! Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass meins kommt!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Stromberg (21. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> heilige Schei$e ist das ein Biest! Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass meins kommt!
> Glückwunsch!


Meins ist heute angekommen. Fehlen nur noch Pedale und der LRS. Wird aber eh erst mal in der Gegend rumstehen.


----------



## christophersch (21. Februar 2012)

ist echt fies, dass ihr hier schon so rumschwärmt.
Ich sitze hier auf heißen Kohlen 

Aber warum brauchst du noch einen Laufradsatz? vertickst du die Deemax?


----------



## smithi80 (21. Februar 2012)

find den carbocage an lords bike super, der jetzige der am flashzone ist past garnicht zum bike, glaub so einen oder so nen ähnlichen kommt bei mir auch noch dran


----------



## christophersch (21. Februar 2012)

hat irgendwer von euch Erfahrungen mit der "Bommelmaster" Kettenführung? passt die?

viel gewicht spart man auf jeden Fall! fast 200g!!


----------



## Obstbrot (21. Februar 2012)

mich wür eher mal ein erster fahrbericht zum canyon interessieren 
vorallem wie sich die neue geo macht


----------



## Stromberg (21. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ist echt fies, dass ihr hier schon so rumschwärmt.
> Ich sitze hier auf heißen Kohlen
> 
> Aber warum brauchst du noch einen Laufradsatz? vertickst du die Deemax?


Ja, wird verkauft. Kommt ein Acros/Spank Spike in schwarz/blau rein. Mir gefällt die Farbe des Deemax nicht und ich steh nicht so auf Systemlaufräder. Schon gar nicht an nem DH-Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (21. Februar 2012)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> mich wür eher mal ein erster fahrbericht zum canyon interessieren
> vorallem wie sich die neue geo macht


Das gabs doch schon ein paar (sehr positive) Tests in Bike Heften. Grob gesagt, DH-Fähigkeiten gewonnen, ohne an Verspieltheit zu verlieren. Trackflip machts möglich.


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> hat irgendwer von euch Erfahrungen mit der "Bommelmaster" Kettenführung? passt die?
> 
> viel gewicht spart man auf jeden Fall! fast 200g!!



Wie soll das gehen?
Die LG 1 am Canyon wiegt rund 250gr.
Wie soll man da 200gr sparen?


----------



## Obstbrot (21. Februar 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Das gabs doch schon ein paar (sehr positive) Tests in Bike Heften. Grob gesagt, DH-Fähigkeiten gewonnen, ohne an Verspieltheit zu verlieren. Trackflip machts möglich.


echt? hab ich nicht mitbekommen, ausser in der freeride/mrm
wollte auch eher auf ibc user test hinaus 

bin drauf und dran mir das speedzone 6.0 zuzulegen


----------



## christophersch (21. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen?
> Die LG 1 am Canyon wiegt rund 250gr.
> Wie soll man da 200gr sparen?



Achso. ich dachte sie wiegt 280g. Und für ca. 80-90g bekommt man eine Carbon Kefü a la Bommelmaster ;-) Die carbocage dürfte auch nicht viel mehr wiegen, oder? 120g ?


----------



## smithi80 (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn alles klappt bekomem ich morgen mein Bike gehen dann am WE falls wir das Shuttleauto bekommen in den Bikepark werde dann berichten wie es sich fährt


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Februar 2012)

Die carbocage fr liegt bei 90 gr.
Also 160 gespart fÃ¼r 150â¬!
Die von bommelmaster sieht besser aus finde ich.
Dieser bÃ¼gel der Ã¼ber das kettenblatt geht gefÃ¤llt mir bei der carbo nicht.
Allerdings glaube ich, dass die von bommel beim treten gut krach macht, weil sie keine rolle hat sondern nur diesen kunststoffblock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (21. Februar 2012)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> echt? hab ich nicht mitbekommen, ausser in der freeride/mrm
> wollte auch eher auf ibc user test hinaus
> 
> bin drauf und dran mir das speedzone 6.0 zuzulegen


Ok Denke, dass Tests von Leuten, die mehr als drei Räder im Leben gefahren sind, informativer sind. Im 26-Magazin war auch noch ein Test IIRC.


----------



## christophersch (21. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Die carbocage fr liegt bei 90 gr.
> Also 160 gespart fÃ¼r 150â¬!
> Die von bommelmaster sieht besser aus finde ich.
> Dieser bÃ¼gel der Ã¼ber das kettenblatt geht gefÃ¤llt mir bei der carbo nicht.
> Allerdings glaube ich, dass die von bommel beim treten gut krach macht, weil sie keine rolle hat sondern nur diesen kunststoffblock.



Verdammt. Das ist teuer. Zu teuer. 
Wie teuer ist die "Bommelmaster"?!

Apropos: wenn mein Bike in 2 Wochen da ist, werde ich einen ausfÃ¼hrlichen Test bringen. Incl Video


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. Februar 2012)

die fox hat einfach ein paar nachteile die mir nicht passen, wartungsintensität, ersatzteilpreise, optik. ich hab sie mir auf die seite gelegt, als ersatzgabel sollte sie noch reichen.

die carbo hatte ich noch rumfliegen, das hatte sich von den farben her glücklicherweise als passend ergeben. aber die neue forke wird besser passen als die 40.

kann mich aber irgendwie nich zum fahren aufraffen, mal gucken, irgendwann drehe ich sicherlich mal ne runde damit


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Februar 2012)

welche Gabel kommt denn rein?


----------



## schwarze13 (22. Februar 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> als ersatzgabel sollte sie noch reichen.


 
nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde - Wenn Du möchtest, können wir Deine 40 gerne gegen meine Boxxer aus dem Speedzone tauschen


----------



## esprit70 (22. Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen 

ich habe zwar schon das eine oder andere Achsenkit gefunden, wo man auf eine X12 Achse umbauen kann (DT oder Hope etc etc... ) 

Aber ich benötige, den anderen weg. Also von X12 auf Schnellspanner (frage wegen der Aufnahme am Rahmen) 

Hintergrund ist, 
das ich mir einen Ersatz Laufradsatz Kaufen möchte, welcher Hinten Schnellspanner tauglich sein muss und x12 (Canyon AM & FRX) ... 

Vorne ist es leichter in der Regel von 15mm auf 20mm umzurüsten !!


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Februar 2012)

Also bei hope muss man definitiv immer die achse tauschen.
Bei den mavic crossmax sx muss man nur die hülsen tauschen, was recht schnell geht.
Wie das bei anderen herstellern ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## esprit70 (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn was kommt, dann was mit Spank & Hope oder Crank Brothers ;-)


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt....dann musst du immer die nabe kompl. umbauen.
Praktisch ist anders.


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. Februar 2012)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde - Wenn Du möchtest, können wir Deine 40 gerne gegen meine Boxxer aus dem Speedzone tauschen




danke, aber die bleibt liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (23. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also bei hope muss man definitiv immer die achse tauschen.



Nicht mehr bei der Hope Pro 2 Evo, daq muss man die Achse nicht mehr zwingend tauschen (auch wenn hope das gerne schreibt).
Wichtig ist halt das du den LRS mit den größeren Durchmessern orderst, also 20mm & 12mm, dann kannst du durch Tauschen der Adapter auf 15mm & 10mm SSP wechselnt.
Such dazu mal im Laufräder Forum, dazu gibts jede Menge Infos dort.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Dieser bügel der über das kettenblatt geht gefällt mir bei der carbo nicht.


Dito. Vor allem mag ich es, wenn man Höhe (+ evtl. Winkel) vom Käfig und Höhe + Winkel von der unteren Führung getrennt einstellen kann. Ohne diese Eigenschaft kriegt man an manchen Rahmen Probleme...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich, dass die von bommel beim treten gut krach macht, weil sie keine rolle hat sondern nur diesen kunststoffblock.


Also von der Silentguide ausgegangen, die ja auch solche Gleitblöcke hat, sollte das nicht der Fall sein.

btw: da wir es vor einer Weile über Felgen hatten... hab die Tage mit Thomas (German Lightness) telefoniert, er kann die Spank Spike Race sehr empfehlen! Gewicht mit um die 600g kommt hin, nur <1mm geringere Maulweite als die Supra 30 und etwas steifer/stabiler. Dürfte also ne gute Option für dich sein. Nebenbei kann man im Gegensatz zu den anderen Spank Felgen (die mir optisch zu vollgepflastert sind) bei der auch die Aufkleber abmachen.




LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ich hab sie mir auf die seite gelegt, *als ersatzgabel sollte sie noch reichen*.


Haha, so wie es sich gehört


----------



## Schiltrac (23. Februar 2012)

So kann jetzt schon jemand eine Fahrbericht abliefern? 

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum alten und neuen FRX?

Und auch zu anderen DH-Bikes?


----------



## christophersch (23. Februar 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> So kann jetzt schon jemand eine Fahrbericht abliefern?
> 
> Hat jemand einen Vergleich zum alten und neuen FRX?
> 
> Und auch zu anderen DH-Bikes?



Ich hätte ihn dann. Sowohl zum "alten Frx" als auch zum 951 oder M9.
Aber halt erst in 2 Wochen. Ich werd' mir Mühe geben und ausführlich testen 

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Februar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten Speedzones ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihn dann. Sowohl zum "alten Frx" als auch zum 951 oder M9.
> Aber halt erst in 2 Wochen. Ich werd' mir Mühe geben und ausführlich testen
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
top 

Bin nämlich langsam aber sicher auf der Suche nach nem neuen DHler, welcher mein 09er FRX ablösen soll.

mfg


----------



## die-flut (26. Februar 2012)

So,
es wird Zeit ein Mysterium zu klären:

Warum wurde das Torque FRX 9.0 kurz vor der Eurobike umbenannt(Racezone --> Flashzone) ?!? 

Bin gespannt auf eure Theorien...

Ich fang mal an:
Es hat die Biketester bei den ersten Ausritten einfach geFLASHed!!! 

Zur Inspiration:





Feuer frei,

die-flut


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> So,
> es wird Zeit ein Mysterium zu klären:
> 
> Warum wurde das Torque FRX 9.0 kurz vor der Eurobike umbenannt(Racezone --> Flashzone) ?!?
> ...


Vielleicht hat den Namen irgendjemand anders geschützt. Wenn man mal danach googelt, findet man zahllose Treffer...


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. Februar 2012)

weiß ich selbst nicht warum des geändert wurde, aber ist das denn auch nur ansatzweise relevant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icono (26. Februar 2012)

Planst du einen Vergleich zwischen dem Summum und den Canyon?
Meine Welt wirst du nicht zerschmettern aber es würde mich wahrhaft interessieren, da nach dem Summum was kleineres / günstigeres kommn soll.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Februar 2012)

Kann mal jemand mit nem 2012er frx die hintere bremsleitungslänge messen?
Danke. Das wäre super.


----------



## Stromberg (27. Februar 2012)

Nachdem ich mein Flashzone in Empfang nehmen konnte und der Sag nicht ansatzweise passt, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand weiss, welche Federhaerte in der Fox 40 verbaut ist? Ist wirklich ne Titanfeder wie bei Canyon angegeben drin?

Sorry fuer Fragen, die man durch Aufschrauben klaeren kann, aber ich bin grade an nem anderen Ort als das Rad.

Weiss jemand, wo man eine vernuenftige Erklaerung zu den verschiedenen Trackflip-Einstellungen bekommt? Das Handbuch ist ja mehr als allgemein gehalten.


----------



## christophersch (27. Februar 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein Flashzone in Empfang nehmen konnte und der Sag nicht ansatzweise passt, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand weiss, welche Federhaerte in der Fox 40 verbaut ist? Ist wirklich ne Titanfeder wie bei Canyon angegeben drin?
> 
> Sorry fuer Fragen, die man durch Aufschrauben klaeren kann, aber ich bin grade an nem anderen Ort als das Rad.
> 
> Weiss jemand, wo man eine vernuenftige Erklaerung zu den verschiedenen Trackflip-Einstellungen bekommt? Das Handbuch ist ja mehr als allgemein gehalten.



Servus. 
Ich hab mein Rad zwar auch noch nicht, aber trotzdem möchte ich versuchen dir ein paar Antworten zu geben. Also. In der Fox 40' ist standartmäßig immer eine blaue Feder, also von etwa 68-75 verbaut. Wenn du eine weichere brauchst, musst du glaub ich zu einer violetten gleifen. Ich übernehme aber keine Gewähr, da ich Farbenblind bin ... ;-)

Zum Trackflit. Wenn du die Inserts so drehst, dass die Wippe einen längeren Weg zurücklegen muss, also die Aufhängung weiter außen ist, ist der Federweg immer bei 180. Andernfalls bei 200mm. 
Die anderen beiden Aufnahmen dienen der Lenkwinker Verstellung. Also ist, jeweils übereinander immer die Aufnahme für den steileren Lenkwinkel verantwortlich, welche näher Richtung Dämpfer ist. Sie hebt sozusagen das Heck etwas an, was neben einem steileren Lenkwinkel aber auch ein höheres Tretlager mit sich bringt. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Ding!

Grüße


----------



## Stromberg (27. Februar 2012)

Danke fuer die Antworten.

Falls da tatsaechlich die blaue Feder verbaut ist, werde ich die wohl erst mal drinlassen. Bei gut 70 kg Nacktgewicht muesste sie ja passen. das Wohnzimmer wahr vielleicht nicht das ideale Testgelaende...


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Februar 2012)

Also wenn es so wie bei rock shox ist, dann könnte ich mir glatt vorstellen, dass du ne weichere brauchst, denn bei RS ist ja immer eine für bis 80 kg (glaube ich) verbaut und diese passt bei mir mit 90kg super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (27. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also wenn es so wie bei rock shox ist, dann könnte ich mir glatt vorstellen, dass du ne weichere brauchst, denn bei RS ist ja immer eine für bis 80 kg (glaube ich) verbaut und diese passt bei mir mit 90kg super.



Kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## christophersch (27. Februar 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> So,
> es wird Zeit ein Mysterium zu klären:
> 
> Warum wurde das Torque FRX 9.0 kurz vor der Eurobike umbenannt(Racezone --> Flashzone) ?!?
> ...



Ich nehme mal an, dass der Name einfach ein etwas falsches Bike abgegeben hätte. Schließlich möchte es ja auch noch Freerider sein und nicht ausschließlich für Rennen missbraucht werden


----------



## Schiltrac (27. Februar 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen!


 

Jup das ist bei RS so, darum hat ein Kumpel bei der Team niemals einen vernünftigen Sag hingebracht....

Bei der fourty stimmen die gewichtsangaben aber sehr gut!


----------



## goolem (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Hab die Melung bekommen, dass mein Playzone unterwegs ist. Gabel, LRS, Kurbel werden getauscht. Alles liegt schon bereit. Jetzt will ich mir noch einen Luftdämpfer zulegen. Was glaubt ihr, welcher Tune für den Vivid Air ist der richtige. Laut RockShox ist man für ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2.43 (185mm) bzw. 2.63 (200mm) bei einer rising rate genau zwischen low und midtune.
So wie ich glaube war bei den alten Dropzone ein midtune verbaut. Und jetzt ...
Es gibt ja hier einige kompetente Leute, die was von Fahrwerken verstehen. Was ist eure Meinung? low oder midtune?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wo man eine vernuenftige Erklaerung zu den verschiedenen Trackflip-Einstellungen bekommt? Das Handbuch ist ja mehr als allgemein gehalten.


Ganz einfach drauf kucken!  Die einzelnen Einstellungen sind an der entsprechenden Markierung mit Abkürzungen vermerkt:















christophersch schrieb:


> Wenn du eine weichere brauchst, musst du glaub ich zu einer violetten gleifen. Ich übernehme aber keine Gewähr, da ich Farbenblind bin ... ;-)


Und dann so ein flashiges Bike? Da kannst du die Pornooptik ja nur halb genießen 




goolem schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, welcher Tune für den Vivid Air ist der richtige. Laut RockShox ist man für ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2.43 (185mm) bzw. 2.63 (200mm) bei einer rising rate genau zwischen low und midtune.
> So wie ich glaube war bei den alten Dropzone ein midtune verbaut. Und jetzt ...
> Es gibt ja hier einige kompetente Leute, die was von Fahrwerken verstehen. Was ist eure Meinung? low oder midtune?


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich an der generellen Charakteristik des Hinterbaus vom Torque zum FRX nicht so extrem viel geändert hat, das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist ja auch fast identisch. Beim Dropzone wurde ein Mid Tune verbaut, richtig. Ich stand bei meinem alten FR auch vor der Entscheidung, das lag auch an der Grenze zwischen low und mid (auch 2,43). Eigentlich fahre ich gerne relativ wenig Dämpfung, habe mich aber auf ein paar Tips hin doch für Mid Tune entschieden (allerdings beim Coil) und habe es nicht bereut! Fährt sich absolut sahnig  Ein mal mit den Standardeinstellungen vom "Trailside Tuningguide" voreingestellt und nie wieder einen Einsteller angefasst...


----------



## LordLinchpin (28. Februar 2012)

ich hatte auf den probefahrten zt 40s unter mir die sich kaum bewegt haben, einfach ein paar minuten fahren, dann werden die schon viel weicher. wenn das auch noch nicht viel gebracht hat die federseite öffnen, gabel dann ganz zusammenschieben, auseinanderziehen, federseite wieder zumachen. dann sollte sich alles so gesetzt haben wie es gehört und sie sollte laufen


----------



## Stromberg (28. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz einfach drauf kucken!  Die einzelnen Einstellungen sind an der entsprechenden Markierung mit Abkürzungen vermerkt:


Danke. Mich haette noch interessiert, welche Winkel/Tretlagerhoehe konkret erreicht werden. Schon seltsam, dass man so eine Option einbaut und dann nicht besser beschreibt.


----------



## christophersch (28. Februar 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Danke. Mich haette noch interessiert, welche Winkel/Tretlagerhoehe konkret erreicht werden. Schon seltsam, dass man so eine Option einbaut und dann nicht besser beschreibt.



"HI" steht für 65' Grad Lenkwinkel bei 355mm Tretlagerhöhe. "LO" steht
für einen 64' Grad Lenkwinkel bei einem 345mm hohen Tretlager. In gewissem Rahmen lässt sich der LW auch mit dem runterziehen der Standrohre der 40' beeinflussen. Dürften auch nochmal so 1 - 1,5' Grad sein....


----------



## FFM (28. Februar 2012)

Wo steht überhaupt das ne Titanfeder verbaut ist?


----------



## christophersch (28. Februar 2012)

FFM schrieb:


> Wo steht überhaupt das ne Titanfeder verbaut ist?



Dat Is immer so! Geschrieben findest du es überall dort, wo du die Gabeln einzeln kaufen kannst. 
Bei dem Preis, wäre es aber auch eine Frechheit, wenn sie eine billige Stahlfeder verbauen würden. Und das Gewicht wäre wohl auch bei 3,5 Kilo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (28. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info...


----------



## benni260 (28. Februar 2012)

Hi,

bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet Downhill. Habe vor, mir das 5.0 Playzone zu holen. Jetzt hab ich in der Ausstattung gesehen, das vorne nur 1 36er Kettenblatt verbaut wird. Kann man bzw. macht es Sinn noch die 2 kleineneren Kettenblättern einzubauen, geht das überhaupt? Wie sieht es mit der Geschwindigkeit ausk?


----------



## benni260 (28. Februar 2012)

Sorry fürn Doppelpost aber hab mir glaub ich meine Frage selbst beantwort. Da das 36er ja die gleiche Größe wei beim normalen mtb hat und man hinten in den 10. Gang schaltet wäre man doch vergleichbar schnell wie mit einem normalen mtb. Heißt ich könnte dann genauso schnell fahren wie mit meinem Yellostone wenn ich vorne auf das größte Kettenblatt stelle und hinten auf das kleinste (9. Ritzel). Richtig?


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Februar 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet Downhill. Habe vor, mir das 5.0 Playzone zu holen. Jetzt hab ich in der Ausstattung gesehen, das vorne nur 1 36er Kettenblatt verbaut wird. Kann man bzw. macht es Sinn noch die 2 kleineneren Kettenblättern einzubauen, geht das überhaupt? Wie sieht es mit der Geschwindigkeit ausk?



Da du dich scheinbar noch nicht damit beschäftigt hast......
Also bei einem DH Bike eine 3 fach Kurbel zu verbauen macht einfach keinen Sinn, da du durch das große Kettenblat zu viel Bodenfreiheit verlierst.
Außerdem ist es nicht wirklich zum bergauf pedallieren geeignet.
Für ne normale Runde rollen gehen, also ohne große Anstiege, reicht das 36 er vollkommen aus.
Ich habe zumindest nie ein zweites Kettenblatt vermisst.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Februar 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Sorry fürn Doppelpost aber hab mir glaub ich meine Frage selbst beantwort. Da das 36er ja die gleiche Größe wei beim normalen mtb hat und man hinten in den 10. Gang schaltet wäre man doch vergleichbar schnell wie mit einem normalen mtb. Heißt ich könnte dann genauso schnell fahren wie mit meinem Yellostone wenn ich vorne auf das größte Kettenblatt stelle und hinten auf das kleinste (9. Ritzel). Richtig?



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass ein dh bike nicht dafur gemacht ist, einen rundenrekord im flachen aufzustellen, oder?
Das soll bergab schnell sein. Da wird nicht mehr getreten. Zumindest nicht so wie du das scheinbar denkst.
Und mit den dicken schlappen wirst du mit sicherheit nicht an die " geschwindigkeit" eines yellowstone kommen, es sei denn, du hast oberschenkel so dick wie ein bahnradfahrer


----------



## benni260 (28. Februar 2012)

Ja ist mir auch klar, sonst würde es ja nicht Downhill heißen . Ja gut dann weiß ich bescheid. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werd demnächst einfach mal ne Probefahrt machen.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Februar 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Ja ist mir auch klar, sonst würde es ja nicht Downhill heißen . Ja gut dann weiß ich bescheid. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werd demnächst einfach mal ne Probefahrt machen.



Das ist ne gute Idee.
Eine Probefahrt ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2012)

bin grad am dran eine neue feder für den Dämpfer  einzubauen, jetzt musste ich leider feststellen das die Nukeproof und rcs federn zu breit im durchmesser sind, sie schleifen an der wippe wenn es auf 203mm eingestellst ist zumindest beim canecreek dämpfer, die canekreek federn sind ca 5mm schmäler im durchmesser und es reicht genau das gefällt mir garnicht...


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Februar 2012)

Haben die canecreek federn einen grÃ¶Ãeren auÃendurchmesser als die von fox?
Ansonsten wÃ¼rde das problem ja bei jedem dÃ¤mpfer auftreten der verbaut wird.
Das wÃ¤re ein riesen produktionfehler von canyon seite, denn das sollte man schon mit einplanen, das jemand in einem bike ne titanfeder verbauen will!!!!
Unter anderem ich auchð­


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (28. Februar 2012)

smithi80 schrieb:


> bin grad am dran eine neue feder für den Dämpfer  einzubauen, jetzt musste ich leider feststellen das die Nukeproof und rcs federn zu breit im durchmesser sind, sie schleifen an der wippe wenn es auf 203mm eingestellst ist zumindest beim canecreek dämpfer, die canekreek federn sind ca 5mm schmäler im durchmesser und es reicht genau das gefällt mir garnicht...


War das ne 3" oder 3.5" Feder?

Edit: Vlt bloede Frage, aber sind Titanfedern immer dicker?


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2012)

der durchmesser von der cane creek feder beträgt so viel ich noch weiss 5,2cm der von nukeproof 5mm mehr aber genua das macht es halt aus,   eine kleine unterlagsscheibe würde da schon einiges bringen dan währe die feder ein bisschen höher und es würde klappen.könnte auch sein das die foxdämpfer ein bischen länger sind von buchse bis zu beginn der feder, dan hast du das problem nicht


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2012)

3.0


----------



## mykill.meyers (28. Februar 2012)

Nachdem jetzt die ersten ja wohl raus sind:
ich würde ein FRX in "M" zum Proberollen suchen, meins kommt erst KW 20, am besten bayrischer Raum.
Merce


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2012)

nähe konstanz gute 30 min von der bayrischen grenze entfernt...


----------



## nf2 (28. Februar 2012)

smithi80 schrieb:


> bin grad am dran eine neue feder für den Dämpfer  einzubauen, jetzt musste ich leider feststellen das die Nukeproof und rcs federn zu breit im durchmesser sind, sie schleifen an der wippe wenn es auf 203mm eingestellst ist zumindest beim canecreek dämpfer, die canekreek federn sind ca 5mm schmäler im durchmesser und es reicht genau das gefällt mir garnicht...


 
Dreh doch einfach den Dämpfer rum, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter auf der Seite der Wippe ist. Dann hast du mehr Platz bis zum Vorspannring und Feder. Der Dämpfer (zwar kein CCDB) war bei dem Probe-speedzone bei Canyon auch so verbaut und sieht meiner Meinung in dieser Richtung auch besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2012)

na das versuche ich doch mal, danke nf2


----------



## Schiltrac (28. Februar 2012)

Was?! 

Immer noch das Problem dass die Wippe die Feder berühren kann?!!!

Wie beim alten FRX mit langen Federn (z.B von Manitou, aber auch in 2.75"....)

arme Canyon-Ingenieure....


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. Februar 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Was?!
> 
> 
> arme Canyon-Ingenieure....


 
Ingenieure bei Canyon??? Wo????


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2012)

@diamant die Bremsleitungslänge beträgt ca 135cm

@nf2 ja so haut das gut hin, man kommt jetzt sogar besser an die scharauben zum einstellen


----------



## christophersch (28. Februar 2012)

hau mal bilders rein!


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2012)

hab den Dämpfer schon umgedreht kann leider keine pics mehr machen von der Feder die streift


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2012)

oder meinst pics vom Flashzone allgemein?


----------



## christophersch (28. Februar 2012)

jaaa! ganzes Bike!


----------



## smithi80 (28. Februar 2012)

Bilder kann bei meir im Album sehen wurden auf die schnelle im Büro gemacht


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Februar 2012)

Die glücklichen frx 2012 besitzer... Wieviel SAG habt ihr mit welcher federhärte/ körpergewicht kombi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die-flut (28. Februar 2012)

Hi,

wiege mit Ausrüstung 90 kg und hab bei der original verbauten 500er (Gr. L) einen SAG von knapp 20 %. Das ist mir viel zu wenig, möchte eigentlich auf 33 % kommen.

Werde jetzt erstmal eine 400er Feder im CCDB testen. Gem. der Cane-Creek Webside (und dem dort zu findenden Rechner) sind bei 90 kg 350er - 400er angeraten... Klingt eigentlich viel zu weich, werde dann berichten...

Greetz,

die-flut


----------



## Stromberg (28. Februar 2012)

Bei mir (70 kg naggisch) sinds in L gute 10%. Werde ne 400 und ne 350 versuchen. Ein paar Seiten weiter vorn hatte doch schonmal jemand von seinem gewicht und dem Sag mit ner 400er Feder geschrieben.

Knapp 20% bei 90 kg hört sich nach "leicht" verkalkuliert seitens Canyon an.


----------



## christophersch (28. Februar 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Bei mir (70 kg naggisch) sinds in L gute 10%. Werde ne 400 und ne 350 versuchen. Ein paar Seiten weiter vorn hatte doch schonmal jemand von seinem gewicht und dem Sag mit ner 400er Feder geschrieben.
> 
> Knapp 20% bei 90 kg hört sich nach "leicht" verkalkuliert seitens Canyon an.



Ich Wiege auch etwa 70-72 Kilo und der Rechner hat eine Härte zwischen 230 und 272 ausgespuckt. Je nach Federwegseinstellung und Sag. Schon heftig. Da kann man mit der entsprechenden Titanfeder locker 300g rausholen


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Februar 2012)

Also ich denke auch, dass man beim frx auf 30-35% SAG kommen sollte damit das ding am boden klebt.


----------



## christophersch (28. Februar 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch, dass man beim frx auf 30-35% SAG kommen sollte damit das ding am boden klebt.



Da der Rechner bei mir einen Wert von zwischen 250 und 300 ausgespuckt hat, wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr empfiehlt? Lieber eine weichere Feder mit mehr Druckstufe oder eine härtere mit weniger Dämpfung?

Edit: beim racen wohl eher die weichere mit mehr Druckstufe und bei Freeride eher die andere, oder?


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Februar 2012)

Die weichere kannst du ja auch noch etwas vorspannen. Dadurch in kombination mit etwas mehr druckstufe hast du dann ja zumindest nicht mehr so viel sag.
Weicher bleibt das fahrwerk aber trotzdem.
Also beim speedzone das ich probe gefahren bin war ne 350er drin und die war für mich mit 90 kg noch zu hart.
Daher wird es wohl ne 300 er werden.


----------



## Stromberg (29. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich Wiege auch etwa 70-72 Kilo und der Rechner hat eine Härte zwischen 230 und 272 ausgespuckt. Je nach Federwegseinstellung und Sag. Schon heftig. Da kann man mit der entsprechenden Titanfeder locker 300g rausholen


Wow, dann werde ich mich noch weiter nach unten korrigieren.


----------



## smithi80 (29. Februar 2012)

ich werde bei meinen 100kg nakisch wohl ne 500er brauchen die 600er hat nur 20%sag bei mir, das ist zu wenig für mich


----------



## Stromberg (29. Februar 2012)

smithi80 schrieb:


> ich werde bei meinen 100kg nakisch wohl ne 500er brauchen die 600er hat nur 20%sag bei mir, das ist zu wenig für mich


Willste meine? Falls ja, PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn wir gerade eh schon in der Federdiskussion sind, was für eine Federstärke würdet ihr mir empfehlen, bei einem Gewicht fahrfertig zw. 67- 70 kg ? Dämpfer wäre der Fox Van Performance RC...


----------



## smithi80 (29. Februar 2012)

schade leider schon zu spät stromberg hab mir gestern eine bestellt


----------



## smithi80 (29. Februar 2012)

hatt mal jemand das flashzone nachgewogen? habe es dummerweise vergessen und schon die feder in der gabel gegen eine stahlfeder getauscht


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. Februar 2012)

also ohne pedale ist größe M schon verdammt nah am kataloggewicht. ich habe mit der 400er feder bei ca 75-80kg fahrfertig ca 30%, wenn erstmal alles eingefahren ist sollte es noch ein hauch mehr werden


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Februar 2012)

Woran kann es eigentlich liegen, dass man wie lordlinchpin beim ccdb und ner 400er feder gut 30% sag bekommt, aber beim fox van rc mit einer 350er und 90kg keine 25%?
Ist der fox dämpfer stärker gedämpft?
Bzw. könnte es sein, dass der druck im piggy vom testbike zu hoch war sodass die druckstufe einfach zu stark gewesen ist?


----------



## nf2 (1. März 2012)

Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mein FRX6.0 rawrange zu stornieren, hätte ich ein paar neue Teile über, wie Spank Spike Pedale orange, 400er Fox-Feder, Tacco für die KeFü bis 36T schwarz, 10fach Kassette sram 11-36T, KMC 10fach Kette inkl. Powerlink. Bei Interesse einfach melden, am besten per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (1. März 2012)

wieso stornieren?
Wartezeit?


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Danke. Mich haette noch interessiert, welche Winkel/Tretlagerhoehe konkret erreicht werden. Schon seltsam, dass man so eine Option einbaut und dann nicht besser beschreibt.


Schon seltsam, dass man sich ein Bike kauft und nichtmal die 20 (?) Sätze Text auf der Website dazu gelesen hat...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es nicht wirklich zum bergauf pedallieren geeignet.


Ich habe es natürlich noch nicht ausprobiert, würde aber fast wetten, dass du damit grundlegend falsch liegst!


----------



## Stromberg (1. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schon seltsam, dass man sich ein Bike kauft und nichtmal die 20 (?) Sätze Text auf der Website dazu gelesen hat...


Ups, jetzt wo du es sagst...


----------



## nf2 (1. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> wieso stornieren?
> Wartezeit?



Yepp, glaube nicht dass ich bis KW20 durchhalten werde, jetzt wo man den Frühling schon kommen sieht. Mitschuld hat aber sicherlich auch eine kanadische Bikeschmiede


----------



## christophersch (1. März 2012)

nf2 schrieb:


> Yepp, glaube nicht dass ich bis KW20 durchhalten werde, jetzt wo man den Frühling schon kommen sieht. Mitschuld hat aber sicherlich auch eine kanadische Bikeschmiede



Mein Bike ist heute angekommen. 2 Wochen vor dem regulären Auslieferungs-Datum...


----------



## dia-mandt (1. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schon seltsam, dass man sich ein Bike kauft und nichtmal die 20 (?) Sätze Text auf der Website dazu gelesen hat...
> 
> 
> Ich habe es natürlich noch nicht ausprobiert, würde aber fast wetten, dass du damit grundlegend falsch liegst!



Vielleicht hast du noch kein Rad mit flachem Lenkwinkel eine Steigung hoch bewegt, ansonsten wäre dir wohl aufgefallen, dass in Kombi mit dem flachen Sitzrohrwinkel die Geometrie einfach nicht dafür gemacht ist.
Aber natürlich kann man jedes geschriebene Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, denn natürlich kann man jedes Rad den Berg rauf treten, allerdings macht es bei wirklichen Steigungen (die man nun mal scheinbar mit einer 3 fach Kurbel in Angriff nehmen will) keinen Sinn.
Dann lieber das normale Torque.


----------



## dia-mandt (1. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist heute angekommen. 2 Wochen vor dem regulären Auslieferungs-Datum...



Welches hast du bestellt gehabt?


----------



## Stromberg (1. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Welches hast du bestellt gehabt?


Schau mal sein Profil an.


----------



## dia-mandt (1. März 2012)

aaaaaha.... guter Hinweis 
verdammt... wieso bekommt keiner sein Speedzone?
kann doch nicht sein.
bin doch nicht der einzige hier, der eins geordert hat.


----------



## LordLinchpin (1. März 2012)

können sich die flashzonebesitzer mal bitte per pn bei mir melden? ist nur ne kleine frage rein interessehalber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (1. März 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> können sich die flashzonebesitzer mal bitte per pn bei mir melden? ist nur ne kleine frage rein interessehalber



Meld mich heute Abend. Hab Grad kei Zeit


----------



## Chris_360 (1. März 2012)

Wie früh meldet sich eigentlich canyon vor der lieferung?


----------



## die-flut (1. März 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Wie früh meldet sich eigentlich canyon vor der lieferung?



Bei mir folgender Ablauf:

Freitag 11:03 email mit Canyon Vorbereitung...in den nächsten zwei Tagen... 
Freitag 14:08 email mit Versandbestätigung und Tracking-ID
Samstag 09:18 Lieferung durch DHL

Hatte sehr früh bezahlt, gleich nach der Order am Release-Tag.

Greetz,

die-flut


----------



## dia-mandt (1. März 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> Hatte sehr früh bezahlt, gleich nach der Order am Release-Tag.
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> die-flut



Das hätte ich nicht gemacht.
Wieso lässt du Canyon die ganze Zeit mit deinem Geld wirtschaften ohne etwas dafür erhalten zu haben?
Na ja...egal.
Ein Freund von mir hat sein rad abgeholt und konnte sich nach der mail, dass sie alles vorbereiten, einen Tag später in den Abholkalender eintragen und hat vor Ort dann gezahlt.
So mache ich das auch.
Zum Glück ist Koblenz von Köln nicht ganz so weit weg.


----------



## mr.brown (2. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> bin doch nicht der einzige hier, der eins geordert hat.



ne, ich z.B. auch. 
Hab KW 11 als Lieferwoche genannt bekommen aber werd's auch vor Ort abholen...und hoffe dass Canyon dann nächste Woche mal 'ne Ansage macht!

Welche KW hast du?


----------



## dia-mandt (2. März 2012)

11kw


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du noch kein Rad mit flachem Lenkwinkel eine Steigung hoch bewegt, ansonsten wäre dir wohl aufgefallen, dass in Kombi mit dem flachen Sitzrohrwinkel die Geometrie einfach nicht dafür gemacht ist.
> Aber natürlich kann man jedes geschriebene Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, denn natürlich kann man jedes Rad den Berg rauf treten, allerdings macht es bei wirklichen Steigungen (die man nun mal scheinbar mit einer 3 fach Kurbel in Angriff nehmen will) keinen Sinn.
> Dann lieber das normale Torque.



Kann ich nur bestätigen und dazu kommt ja noch das man dann auch noch die entsprechende Ausrüstung mit hochtreten muss. Zumindest Fullface und Schoner, bei manchen kommt noch Safety-Jacket und Nackenschutz dazu. 

Am Hometrail nehm ich mir auch jedesmal vor öfter hochzutreten als es dann tatsächlich passiert weils einfach schon nach ein paar hundert metern zu ätzend ist. Mit der CC-Feile komm ich an dem Punkt noch nicht mal ins Schiwtzen.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. März 2012)

Welche iscg aufnahme hat das 2012er frx?

edit:
Ich glaube ich habe es jetzt doch gefunden...auf der Canyon Support Seite.
iscg05 nur über Adapterplatte und icsg03 nicht möglich.
Bleibt nur noch die Frage, was das für ne Aufnahme am Rahmen ist.


----------



## julius09 (2. März 2012)

Ich denk mal wieder die canyon Spezialschraubenanordnung an die man die iscg 05 Platte anschraubt wie am torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (3. März 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig kapiert habe, hat Canyon seine eigen Aufnahme, an die man dann entweder die ISCG-Platte für ne KeFü oder ne spezielle Platte zur Umwerfermontage schrauben kann.


----------



## die-flut (3. März 2012)

So,

Hab jetzt den SAG meines FRX Flashzones perfekt bei 33%:
Gewicht: 90 KG
Feder: 400LB Cane Creek

Da muss Canyon massiv falsch gerechnet haben... 

cu,

die-flut.


----------



## dia-mandt (3. März 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Hab jetzt den SAG meines FRX Flashzones perfekt bei 33%:
> Gewicht: 90 KG
> ...



Allerdings.
In meinem speedzone ist in L ne 400er verbaut und ich bin mit der 350er aus dem testrad nichtmal auf 30% gekommen.
Kein plan was die sich gedacht haben.
Die 400er kann man mit 100kg + fahren.
Sonst ist es ein hardtail


----------



## christophersch (3. März 2012)

bei mir war es noch schlimmer. Da habe ich mit der original 500er max. 60% bei dem dicksten Einschlag genutzt. Aber die 300er läuft Sahne. Das Fahrwerk ist der absolute Megahammer!


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. März 2012)

Falls ihr einen anhaltspunkt für die Einstellungen des CCDB braucht gibt's hier Base-Tunes, leider noch nicht für das Torque aber wenn ihr Canyon oder CC anhaut tut sich vielleicht was bzw. kann man sich an einem Rahmen mit ähnlichem Übersetzungsverhältnis orientieren:

http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes


----------



## christophersch (3. März 2012)

so, das erste, richtige Bild wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Detaillierter Fahrbericht incl. Video folgt demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (3. März 2012)

Die silberne Feder passt irgendwie nicht bei dem schwarzen Rahmen finde ich. Aber sonst schönes Bild!


btw: Da das Rockzone mein erstes Fully wird hab ich mal ne Frage zu der ganzen Federhärtensache: Wofür stehen die beiden Werte? Speziell der 2. Wert z.B. bei 400x2,8
Hier reden ja alle immer nur von 400er, 500er etc. Je höher der Wert, desto härter die Feder, ok - aber was ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen 400x3,25 und 400x2,8 ?


----------



## christophersch (3. März 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Die silberne Feder passt irgendwie nicht bei dem schwarzen Rahmen finde ich. Aber sonst schönes Bild!
> 
> 
> btw: Da das Rockzone mein erstes Fully wird hab ich mal ne Frage zu der ganzen Federhärtensache: Wofür stehen die beiden Werte? Speziell der 2. Wert z.B. bei 400x2,8
> Hier reden ja alle immer nur von 400er, 500er etc. Je höher der Wert, desto härter die Feder, ok - aber was ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen 400x3,25 und 400x2,8 ?



Der Hub! eine 400x2.8er Feder passt also nicht in einen 240/76mm Dämpfer. (76mm = 3"). Aber warum man Federn mit weniger Windungen (z.B Titan) nicht auch in Längeren Dämpfern verwenden kann, weiß ich auch nicht. Mit Axiallagern wäre dies aber wahrscheinlich möglich, da die Federn sich verdrehen können. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht...


----------



## dia-mandt (3. März 2012)

Sag mal, ich habe gelesen, dass dein Flashzone mit Pedale und der Titanfeder 15,8 wiegen soll.
Wie kann das bitte sein?
Keins der geposteten Canyon Modelle hat aus dem Karton so viel gewogen, wie auf der Seite angegeben sondern sie waren alle schwerer.
Bis auf die feder ist das ja noch kompl. original...richtig?
Also gehen wir von 16,65 out of the box aus.... +gut 400gr Pedale sind dann 17,05kg.
Dann 400gr von der Titanfeder abgezogen macht wieder 16,65kg.
Wo sparst du denn 800gr?
Wie hast du das gewogen?
Und das ist ja auch noch ein "L"...also minimal schwerer als das "M" muss es ja eh sein (Angaben auf der Seite sind für "M").
Ich meine...wäre ja geil, wenn die FRX alle leichter als die Werksangabe wären, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Soll nichts gegen dich sein, sondern eher ne Frage in die Runde, ob andere Fahrer eines Flashzones die selber "leichteren" Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Würde ja hoffen lassen


----------



## LordLinchpin (3. März 2012)

für den ccdb, von komplett offen ausgehend:
LSC 7
LSR 8
HSC 0,5
HSR 2

also bei mir passt die 400er mit knappen 30% uneingefahren, keine ahnung was da los ist


----------



## christophersch (3. März 2012)

Ich werd`s mal genau wiegen. dann bin ich auch schlauer.
also gerechnet hab ich out of the box 16,85 + 360g Pedale = 17,2. (der "m" Rahmen war von einigen Usern lediglich wenige Gramm schwer als angegeben) 
Titanfeder = -450g, Latexschläuche (eben verbaut) = -120g, Sattelstütze gekürzt = -50g, 

und zur Zeit fahre ich auch 1ply! Also hinten = -400g, vorne = -200g
Aber das bleibt alles nicht dauerhaft. Ich wollte noch einen Satz 2.35er Muddys bestellen, dann wird die Kefü getauscht oder ich wechsel auf Alu Backplate und der Bashguard kommt ab, da ich eh ein 34er KB probieren möchte. Ebenfalls kommt die Sattelklemme weg (normal).
Aus kostengründen werde ich auch die "The Hive" Kurbel verkaufen und XT in schwarz ranbauen. Sollte auch etwas leichter sein und vor allem hält die XT das schwarze Elox besser.


----------



## gerry. (4. März 2012)

Kurze Frage:
Wenn ich an mein Dropzone eine zweifach Kurbel montieren will, welchen Umwerfer brauche ich dann? reicht e-type, oder benötige ich irgendwelche Adapter?
Würde dieser hier reichen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48865/xt-umwerfer-fd-m785-e-typ-2-x-10-ohne-tretlagerblech.html?baid=6968451


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. März 2012)

der sollte reichen, dabin ich mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## goolem (4. März 2012)

Das Warten hat ein Ende. Endlich hab ich Zeit gehabt am Playzone rumzuschrauben. Ich war schon ganz hibbelig.
Was noch fehlt ist der Vivid Air und Umwerfer/Shifter.
Wiegen tut das Teil momentan inkl. Pedale 16.9kg. Mit Ardent und dem Luftdämpfer sollten 15.5 kg möglich sein. Dann sind auch augedehnte Touren kein Problem. Die Sitzposition ist einem normalen Torque sehr ähnlich.
Die 500er Feder ist ein Witz. Komme auf 10-15% SAG bei 81kg. Was sich Canyon da wohl überlegt hat?


----------



## dia-mandt (4. März 2012)

500er feder?
Welche größe ist das denn?
Dachte bei "L" ist ne 400er drin.


----------



## goolem (4. März 2012)

Ist ein L - Rahmen. Bei mir haben sie wirklich eine 500er verbaut. Aber das Teil fährt sich auf der Strasse wie'n Hardtail.
Laut Federhärterechner die passende Feder für 130 kg. Da muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (4. März 2012)

Rechne mal eher mit ner 300er!
Spart auch wieder gewicht


----------



## julius09 (4. März 2012)

Leute, wäre es sehr schlimm eine 2.75 statt der 3.0 er feder zu verwenden?


----------



## dia-mandt (4. März 2012)

Ja, weil der dämpferhub dann höher ist.
Die feder würde dann, wenn du den gesammten federweg nutzt, kompl komprimiert werden und auf "block" schlagen. Also 3" sollte sie schon haben.


----------



## bells0 (5. März 2012)

So, you guys who have the top dog Flashzone........how are you finding it??

So want to upgrade my 2011 Torque. Bought it thinking i wouldnt do much downhill but that has changed. Spent a lot turning into a mini downhill/freeride bike [Boxxer worldc ups, saint cranks, RC4 shock, offset bushings].

Is the new Flashzone that good??


----------



## christophersch (5. März 2012)

bells0 schrieb:


> So, you guys who have the top dog Flashzone........how are you finding it??
> 
> So want to upgrade my 2011 Torque. Bought it thinking i wouldnt do much downhill but that has changed. Spent a lot turning into a mini downhill/freeride bike [Boxxer worldc ups, saint cranks, RC4 shock, offset bushings].
> 
> Is the new Flashzone that good??



in some days im editing a video and a short test about the bike.
firts impression: awesome!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du noch kein Rad mit flachem Lenkwinkel eine Steigung hoch bewegt, ansonsten wäre dir wohl aufgefallen, dass in Kombi mit dem flachen Sitzrohrwinkel die Geometrie einfach nicht dafür gemacht ist.
> Aber natürlich kann man jedes geschriebene Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, denn natürlich kann man jedes Rad den Berg rauf treten, allerdings macht es bei wirklichen Steigungen (die man nun mal scheinbar mit einer 3 fach Kurbel in Angriff nehmen will) keinen Sinn.
> Dann lieber das normale Torque.


Ohje, hast du deine Tage?  Ein FRX ist von den Winkeln her nicht so extrem, dass das was du schreibst zutreffen würde. (ja, ich bin schon diverse Räder mit unterschiedlichsten Lenkwinkeln bergauf gefahren) So lange man die Sattelstütze komplett ausfahren kann, tritt sich das vielleicht etwas gemächlicher bergauf als ein normales Torque, aber zu sagen, dass es nicht zum bergauf pedalieren geeignet ist, was heißen würde, dass es fast unmöglich oder nur unter Höllenqualen möglich ist, ist schlicht und einfach Käse! Auch der Sitzwinkel (und der ist zum bergauf fahren 1000 mal wichtiger als der Lenkwinkel) ist am FRX nicht so flach, dass man darüber überhaupt reden müsste, der ist ja fast identisch mit dem beim normalen Torque! Natürlich ist es generell nicht in erster Linie dafür optimiert und ein normales Torque fährt sich bergauf sicher besser, aber je nachdem, was man mit dem Rad auf Tour bergab anstellen will und was man insgesamt alles mit dem Rad abdecken will, kann ein FRX durchaus auch als "Extremtourer" seinen Sinn machen. Sonst hätte das FRX ja vermutlich nicht die Aufnahme für den Umwerfer-Adapter und die Durchführung für eine Varoi-Post Remoteleitung. Eine 3-fach Kurbel ist mMn allerdings an jedem Torque oder FRX Schwachsinn, weil man die Übersetzungsbandbreite gar nicht braucht. Und wenn man dann mit Asphalt-Km argumentiert, hat man eh ein Problem - das hat aber wiederum nichts mit dem Rad ansich zu tun...


----------



## dia-mandt (5. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> aber zu sagen, dass es nicht zum bergauf pedalieren geeignet ist, was heißen würde, dass es fast unmöglich oder nur unter Höllenqualen möglich ist, ist schlicht und einfach Käse!



sag mal....wo hast du das in meinem post gelesen?
Oder steht das zwischen den zeilen 
Mal ehrlich, was denkst du denn, hat er mit einer 3fach kurbel vor?
Die laderampe vom Rewe hoch fahren?
Wohl eher nicht.
Wenn jemand schreibt, er will eine 3fach kurbel montieren, ist schwer davon auszugehen, dass er richtige steigungen nehmen will und dafür taugt es einfach nicht. Deswegen war mein tipp zum normalen torque zu greifen.
Ist dafür besser geeignet.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne stehe ich da mit meiner meinung auch nicht alleine.
Und außerdem geht bei einem rad mit flachem lenkwinkel viel schneller das vorderrad hoch beim bergauf pedallieren als bei einem mit steilerem lenkwinkel. Ein großer nachteil für bergaufpassagen die länger sind.


----------



## bells0 (5. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> in some days im editing a video and a short test about the bike.
> firts impression: awesome!



Look forward to seeing that mate!


----------



## smithi80 (5. März 2012)

also 3 fach ist auf jeden fall unnötig, war allerdings erstaunt wie super sich das ding bergauf strampeln lässt kein vergleicht mit dem yt tues auch bei flacherem Lenkwinkel währen andere schlappen drauf würde der unterschied zum Alpinist garnicht groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.brown (5. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Dachte bei "L" ist ne 400er drin.



Versteh ich auch nicht, die scheinen eher das zu verbauen was sie grad da haben!? Laut heutigem Gespräch mit der Hotline wird bei meinem speedzone in M standardmäßig eine 400er Feder drin sein...wird sich bei 76 kg dann wohl wie ein 100mm fully fahren...


----------



## dia-mandt (5. März 2012)

Wäre ja super, wenn man wenigstens als selbstabholer ne feder wählen könnte oder zumindest direkt dort kaufen.
Na ja. Habe zum glück ne 350er von nem freund die ich fahren kann und die halbwegs ok ist für mein gewicht.
Besorge mir dann ne weichere ti feder.


----------



## mr.brown (5. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wäre ja super, wenn man wenigstens als selbstabholer ne feder wählen könnte oder zumindest direkt dort kaufen.



Genau so hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt und u.a. konkret danach gefragt! Ergebnis: Nur die Änderung allein (damit ist dann die Montage gemeint) kostet 59,- EUR irgendwas...die Feder kommt dann noch extra. Eine passende aussuchen und die - sowieso nicht passende und damit überflüssige - Feder die drin ist einfach da lassen geht nicht, auch wenn sie keinen Meter gefahren wurde. 
Vom Service eher so naja...


----------



## dia-mandt (5. März 2012)

Ja. Ist halt ein versender.
Muss man leider mit leben.


----------



## mr.brown (5. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ...ne 350er von nem freund die ich fahren kann und die halbwegs ok ist für mein gewicht.



Bei welchem Gewicht fährst du die 350er? Und schätzt du dann ungefähr welche du brauchst oder hast du's über so'n Tool im Web berechnet? Den Programmen trau ich irgendwie nich so richtig, zumal ich auch ne Ti-Feder einbauen will...da kommt die Feststellung dass das Teil doch zu hart/zu weich ist wenn man's dann eingebaut hat schnell etwas teuer...


----------



## nukular2008 (5. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wäre ja super, wenn man wenigstens als selbstabholer ne feder wählen könnte oder zumindest direkt dort kaufen


Noch besser wäre es wenn man direkt bei der Bestellung wählen kann was man für ne Feder will, ob die jetzt ne 300er oder ne 400er verbauen macht für Canyon doch keinen Unterschied.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit diesem Optitune für die Gabel was man dazubuchen kann? Als Standard steht da ja 68-81kg, ich hab's mal mit 79-95kg dazugebucht (wiege fahrfertig wohl so um die 95kg).
Muss ich jetzt fürchten, dass das dann trotzdem wieder zu hart ist?

Ich hoffe die haben bald mal ein Rockzone in L da, damit ich mal ne Probefahrt machen kann, dann wird sich die Federsache hoffentlich auch klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (5. März 2012)

Bei rock shox kann man mit meine 90 kg locker die mittlere feder in der boxxer fahren.
Hatte ich am alten rad auch. War perfekt.
Ich denke, ich werde bei meinem gewicht ne 300er nehmen. Mit der 350er am testrad war der SAG noch nicht perfekt.


----------



## mr.brown (5. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bei rock shox kann man mit meine 90 kg locker die mittlere feder in der boxxer fahren.
> Hatte ich am alten rad auch. War perfekt.
> Ich denke, ich werde bei meinem gewicht ne 300er nehmen. Mit der 350er am testrad war der SAG noch nicht perfekt.



ok danke für die info...dann kann ich bei 76 kg ohne alles ja fast schon ne 250er fahren.


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. März 2012)

Huhu,
die Sufu sagt mir hier, dass das torque frx x-12 mit 142mm hat. Früher war ich mir sicher, das x-12 142mmx12mm ist. Mittlwerweile gibt es ja auch 157mmx12mm und wird von syntace auch als x-12 bezeichnet oder verwechsel ich da was. Mein Scratch hat auch 142mm einbaubreite und hab mir extra tune laufräder gekauft. Deswegen hoffe ich mal, das das Torque das "kleine" x-12 hat, damit ich die übernehmen kann. ich hoffe mal, mir kann das jemand bestätigen.
LG


----------



## dia-mandt (5. März 2012)

Normal 135mm + 7mm macht das standard x12 von canyon.
157mm ist ne 150er nabe + 7mm adapter.


----------



## esprit70 (5. März 2012)

gibt es eigentlich schon das Dropzone im realen hier ;-) zu sehen


----------



## christophersch (5. März 2012)

ich hab schon eins gesehen. Aber jetzt finde ich es nicht wieder. War in irgendeinem anderen Thread...


----------



## esprit70 (6. März 2012)

Ich habe das was auf der Seele. 

Und zwar ist das Neue FRX wirklich ein Neues Rad oder doch eine weiter Entwicklung des Modell Jahres 2011 (mir geht es im die realen Fahreigenschaften so wie wir "Enduser" es spüren und nicht jemand der dafür schreib oder testet ;-) 

Ich frage, ob es sich lohnt nun das 2012 Modell zu kaufen oder im Grunde das 2011 sich genau so gut fährt !!!


----------



## dia-mandt (6. März 2012)

also wenn du dir mal das 2011er frx und das 2012er frx ansiehst wirst du feststellen, dass die beiden räder schon sehr unterschiedlich sind.
das neue ist mehr auf dh ausgelegt, wurde optimiert und vorallem sieht es ganz anders aus.
würde es nicht so da stehen, wie es des nun tut, dann hätte ich niemals ein frx bestellt.
aber so liebe ich das design und konzept einfach


----------



## esprit70 (6. März 2012)

Hallo dia-mandt 

du kannst ja in wenigen Tagen genau berichten wie das neue sich dann fährt ;-) bin ich mal gespannt... ;-)


----------



## dia-mandt (6. März 2012)

ich auch, wenn es dann auch pünktlich kommt.
langsam sitze ich echt auf heißen kohlen. warte seit dem ersten tag an dem die räder online waren.
langsam reicht es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (6. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich auch, wenn es dann auch pünktlich kommt.
> langsam sitze ich echt auf heißen kohlen. warte seit dem ersten tag an dem die räder online waren.
> langsam reicht es


 
Wem sagst Du das....


----------



## am70 (6. März 2012)

obwohl der Liefertermin für mein Playzone in der 17.KW vorgesehen war, steht es schon bei mir in Wohnzimmer (heute darf es das). Da hat Canyon wohl aus der Strive-Erfahrung was gelernt.

Richtig gestestet wird aber erst am Wochenende. Da ich aber aus der AllMountain Fraktion komme brauche ich noch Zeit bis ich ein Erfahrungsbericht liefern kann.


----------



## gerry. (6. März 2012)




----------



## Xah88 (6. März 2012)

am70 schrieb:


> Da ich aber aus der AllMountain Fraktion komme brauche ich noch Zeit bis ich ein Erfahrungsbericht liefern kann.



Ansichtssache, aber gerade wenn du aus der AM-Schiene kommst, würde ich dir evtl von Klickies abraten. Aber hey, gibt auch DH´ler auf Klickies. Nur wenn die Situation dann doch mal 2much ist, bist du mit Flats schneller weg ...

Aber back 2 theme: Glückwunsch zum coolen neuen Canyon  Schaut schick aus


----------



## esprit70 (6. März 2012)

Wenn ich das Dropzone... nun so hier sehe...   würde ich doch ehr es abbestellen und das Rockzone ordern ;-)

Ich bin ein wenig hin und her gerissen....  

Freu mich schon auf einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht von garry, gerade weil er vom AM kommt


----------



## dia-mandt (7. März 2012)

Übrigens... Wenn jemand den orangenen lrs, die hussefelt 1.1, einen satz elixir 7 in weiß oder einen shimano shifter inkl xt shadow schaltwerk käuflich erwerben möchte.
Habe da demnächst was rumliegen


----------



## Bike_Ride (7. März 2012)

am70 schrieb:


> obwohl der Liefertermin für mein Playzone in der 17.KW vorgesehen war, steht es schon bei mir in Wohnzimmer (heute darf es das). Da hat Canyon wohl aus der Strive-Erfahrung was gelernt.
> 
> Richtig gestestet wird aber erst am Wochenende. Da ich aber aus der AllMountain Fraktion komme brauche ich noch Zeit bis ich ein Erfahrungsbericht liefern kann.




Wie geil ist das denn?!

In welcher Größe hast du es bestellt?
Und wie kam es dazu ? Hat sich Canyon einfach gemeldet?
Oder bist du irgendwie tätig geworden ?
Mein Playzone soll nämlich auch in KW17 fertig zur Abholung sein und ich würde einiges dafür tun, es jetzt auch schon zu bekommen ^^


----------



## am70 (7. März 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn?!
> 
> In welcher Größe hast du es bestellt?
> Und wie kam es dazu ? Hat sich Canyon einfach gemeldet?
> ...




es ist ein "L". Bestellt habe ich Mitte Dezember.
Die haben sich am Montag per E-Mail gemeldet, das es schon per Post unterwegs ist. Gestern war's schon da. Ich war auch ziemlich positiv überrascht. Und jetzt regnet es...


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. März 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Ich habe das was auf der Seele.
> 
> Und zwar ist das Neue FRX wirklich ein Neues Rad oder doch eine weiter Entwicklung des Modell Jahres 2011 (mir geht es im die realen Fahreigenschaften so wie wir "Enduser" es spüren und nicht jemand der dafür schreib oder testet ;-)
> 
> Ich frage, ob es sich lohnt nun das 2012 Modell zu kaufen oder im Grunde das 2011 sich genau so gut fährt !!!



zudem ist das neu deutlich leichter. klar, es ist ne weiterentwicklung, aber das ist ein großer sprung, eher vom namen her vergleichbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (7. März 2012)

So und ich warte immer nocht auf eine Bericht 

Details über den Trackflip könnt ihr weglassen. ich will nur wissen wie es für DH (Race) geeigent ist. Bei mir würde der Trackflip also eh immer auf 64°/low eingestellt sein.

Mir ist einfach heute aufgefallen, das mein altes FRX in L im Vergleich zu einem M9 in M riesig ist :O

mfg


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> sag mal....wo hast du das in meinem post gelesen?
> Oder steht das zwischen den zeilen


Also für mich klang dein Post so, als wäre bergauf fahren mit dem FRX nicht (vernünftig) möglich.  Kann sein, dass das mehr "schwarz-weiß" rüber kam, als du es meintest.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wenn jemand schreibt, er will eine 3fach kurbel montieren, ist schwer davon auszugehen, dass er richtige steigungen nehmen will und dafür taugt es einfach nicht. Deswegen war mein tipp zum normalen torque zu greifen.
> Ist dafür besser geeignet.


Ja, besser bergauf-geeignet natürlich schon! (die Sache mit 3-fach bleibt aber eh Schwachsinn an allem "über" einem Nerve XC) Aber die Frage ist doch, was will man bergab bzw. insgesamt mit dem Bike anstellen und wie viel Kompromisse bei der Uphill-Fähigkeit kann man ohne größere Probleme machen? Ich fahre mit meinem Torque auch mehr "Touren" als sonstwas, trotzdem ist der Aufbau stark auf bergab ausgelegt und ich würde sicher mit einem Strive oder Nerve AM deutlich lässiger bergauf fahren. Trotzdem ist es mir jedes Gramm Gewicht, jedes Grad Lenkwinkel, jedes Bisschen Bergab-Performance und die uneingeschränkte Bikepark-Tauglichkeit wert, diesen Bock die Berge hoch zu kurbeln, zumal es meiner Meinung nach echt lässig geht. Gut, die Abfahrten, die ich hier auf meinen "Touren" fahre, würden sich manche als DH-Trails wünschen, daher kann man das wohl nicht über einen Kamm scheren...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Und außerdem geht bei einem rad mit flachem lenkwinkel viel schneller das vorderrad hoch beim bergauf pedallieren als bei einem mit steilerem lenkwinkel.


Jein. Das hängt viel mehr mit der Geometrie insgesamt zusammen (z. B. wie man über/hinter dem Tretlager sitzt) und damit, wie viel Druck man bergauf noch auf dem Vorderrad hat. Der Lenkwinkel allein, zumal er in der steileren Einstellung (die man wohl für Touren wählen würde) ja echt nur 0,7° flacher ist als beim normalen Torque, also recht marginal. Nicht umsonst hat z. B. Specialized, die ja bekanntlich sehr ausgereifte Fahrwerke und Geometrien fabrizieren, in den letzten Jahren die Lenkwinkel bis in den XC-Bereich flacher gemacht -> die Bergabperformance gewinnt deutlich und bergauf hat man bei einigermaßen niedriger Front keine Nachteile.




esprit70 schrieb:


> Und zwar ist das Neue FRX wirklich ein Neues Rad oder doch eine weiter Entwicklung des Modell Jahres 2011


Kleine Randinfo: das alte FRX bis Mj. 2011 basiert auf dem alten Torque FR, welches bis 2009 gebaut wurde. Das neue FRX basiert auf dem New Torque, das zum Mj. 2010 eingeführt wurde.


----------



## Chris_360 (7. März 2012)

Jedenfalls habt ihr schon euer FRX -meins wird gerade fleissig durchs bundesgebiet von dhl gekarrt dank der tollen canyon versandabteilung


----------



## Bike_Ride (8. März 2012)

am70 schrieb:


> es ist ein "L". Bestellt habe ich Mitte Dezember.
> Die haben sich am Montag per E-Mail gemeldet, das es schon per Post unterwegs ist. Gestern war's schon da. Ich war auch ziemlich positiv überrascht. Und jetzt regnet es...



Cool, Glückwunsch!

Leider werde ich da wohl nicht von betroffen sein.
Ich hab Größe "S" bestellt und das auch erst Ende Januar.
Da bin ich dann eher einer der letzten aus KW17...


----------



## X-Fire (8. März 2012)

keine 2h hat es gedauert, da hab ich mein neues flashzone schon eingesaut  fährt sich wirklich sau geil


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. März 2012)

ich fahre meins auch irgendwann nochmal. wenn ich lust hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-me (8. März 2012)

170cm groß, 78 schrittlänge, 70kg.

welche FRX rahmen große ?

danke im voraus....


----------



## X-Fire (8. März 2012)

hab ca. die selbe schrittlänge, aber bin 179cm groß, da ist M perfekt. 
Denk bei dir geht beides, musst wohl entscheiden ob du gern größere oder kleinere bikes fährst. aber von der körpergröße würd ich eher S sagen


----------



## dia-mandt (9. März 2012)

Habe mal auf facebook nachgefragt... laut der Aussage, sollen alle FRX Modelle die die 11kw als Liefertermin haben auch in dieser ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## jay-me (9. März 2012)

@ X-Fire,

hab für paar wochen schon bestellt, aber saß ich gestern auf ein kumpels 2009er "meduim" Torque und es fühlte sich perfekt.  alle meine andere räder sind große "s".  ich mag's eh wendig und "flickable".

schau ma mal....


----------



## nukular2008 (9. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Habe mal auf facebook nachgefragt... laut der Aussage, sollen alle FRX Modelle die die 11kw als Liefertermin haben auch in dieser ausgeliefert werden.



KW11 sollen die ersten rockzones kommen, oder?

btw...endlich sind auch die verfügbaren showroom-FRX auf der Internetseite gelistet, ich hoffe nur da kommen noch mehr Größen


----------



## dia-mandt (9. März 2012)

Bei mir ist es ein speedzone


----------



## christophersch (9. März 2012)

morgen bekommt ihr euer Test-Video mit meinen Fahreindrücken. Hab zwar heute schon gefilmt aber irgendwie nur rumgeschwafelt und ein paar Sachen vergessen. Das wollte ich euch dann nun wirklich nicht antun....
Ich bitte um Verzeihung. Bin halt Anfänger im Bereich Testbericht-Erstattung 

Grüße


----------



## X-Fire (9. März 2012)

hab auch schon paar videos gedreht, aber es war einfach so matschig, das ist ziemlich uninteressant. hoff die nächsten tage wirds besser 

aber nochmal zu der Federhärte, bei welchem Gewicht habt ihr bei welcher Feder welchen SAG ? hier tauchen ja lauter verschiedene werte auf.

habe jetzt bei sehr geringer vorspannung und einer 400er feder bei ca. 76kg  25% SAG.  Werde wohl ne 350iger Feder brauchen.


----------



## christophersch (9. März 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> hab auch schon paar videos gedreht, aber es war einfach so matschig, das ist ziemlich uninteressant. hoff die nächsten tage wirds besser
> 
> aber nochmal zu der Federhärte, bei welchem Gewicht habt ihr bei welcher Feder welchen SAG ? hier tauchen ja lauter verschiedene werte auf.
> 
> habe jetzt bei sehr geringer vorspannung und einer 400er feder bei ca. 76kg  25% SAG.  Werde wohl ne 350iger Feder brauchen.



Ich fahre im CCDB eine 300er Titan-Feder bei ca 72kg fahrfertig. Komme dabei auf etwa 30% Sag bei sehr geringer Vorspannung und 4 Klicks LS DS.

Edit: aber vorne könnte weicher...


----------



## Chris_360 (10. März 2012)

Bei mir ist die 400er feder gerade noch so ok bei 84 kg. CCDB website spuckt  für mich zwischen 350 und 400 aus. Sobald albstadt offen sehe ich ja ob die richtig ist.

Noch was anderes: wer weiss wie man bei den X0-bremsgriffen die reichweite einstellt. Aus der anleitung werde ich nicht schlau, da diese nicht für x0 gedacht ist, bei sram ich nichts finde und ich vorher nur elixir cr gefahren bin. Welche reihe hat eigentlich die x0 abgelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (10. März 2012)

haha cool, ich denk man sieht sich dann in albstadt 

also ganz vorne wo dann der schlauch rauskommt, kannst den druckpunkt einstellen wo dieser sich befinden soll und innen im griff die inbusschraube kannst hebelweite einstellen

edit:
habs heute nochmal überprüft, ich habe eher 20% SAG. jetzt weiß ich nur nicht ob ich ne 350iger oder ne 300er Feder brauche...


----------



## christophersch (10. März 2012)

So, nun bekommt ihr endlich euren Testbericht. Das Video-Gelaber habe ich kurzerhand rausgeschmissen und durch Schriftliches ersetzt. So vergesse ich wenigstens nichts 
Also, erst einmal das Bike:


*Out of the Box*: Das Bike wirkt sehr edel. Alle Ausstattungsdetails sind auf einander abgestimmt und wirken solide. Nix klappert und direkt fallen auch schon einige Verbesserungen gegenüber dem "alten" Frx auf. So ist zum Beispiel der Zug zur Schaltung am Hinterbau innen verlegt und Kettenstrebe und Druckstrebe mit neuen "Polstern" versehen. Es schäppert nichts mehr (wie beim alten Bike). Dies mag u.A aber auch daran liegen, dass die Rohre weniger Volumen haben. Das Rad ist angenehm leise.





*Erstes Probesitzen*: Direkt fällt auf, dass das Bike deutlich gewachsen ist. Ich selbst bin bei einer Größe von 186/187 das "Alte" Frx in "M" gefahren, weil ich es etwas verspielter wollte. Das neue Flashzone habe ich in "L" gewählt, weil ich etwas mehr Laufruhe haben wollte. Von daher fühlt sich das Bike um eine Welt größer an. Es ist erwachsen geworden kann man so sagen. Neben dem gewachsenen Oberrohr/Radstand ist aber die Front deutlich tiefer geworden. Aber immer noch nicht ungewohnt oder gewöhnungsbedürftig tief. Einfach nur verglichen mit dem "alten" Frx angenehmer zu fahren. Man fühlt sich sofort pudelwohl auf dem neuen Bike und eine Eingewöhnungsphase fällt gänzlich weg. Einfach Perfekt, die Geometrie!

Was ebenfalls direkt positiv auffällt, sind die gekürzten Kettenstreben (2cm). Die lassen das Bike schön durch Kurven führen und machen das Rad gleich etwas verspielter. Also -> Oberrohr/Radstand -> Laufruhe. Kettenstrebenverkürzung -> verspielter für Freeride und keine/kaum Nachteile im Downhill.

Was man auch direkt merkt ist, dass das Gewicht erheblich gesunken ist und dass der Hinterbau treteffizienter geworden ist.


*Fahreindrücke Kurven*: Wie schon angesprochen machen sich die gekürzten Kettenstreben auch in Kurven positiv bemerkbar. Nicht dass das alte Frx damit nicht gut zurecht kam, nein ganz im Gegenteil. Aber das neue Frx hat trotz der gewonnenen Laufruhe quasi nichts in Sachen Beweglichkeit/Verspieltheit eingebüßt und macht in Kurven immer noch ne mords Gaudi. (bin Hamburger, von daher weiß ich nicht, ob dass nun korrekt geschrieben ist )

Ebenfalls positiv, aber auch total ungewohnt ist das für mein Empfinden extrem tiefe Tretlager. Man kann super in Kurven und Anlieger reinpushen und man hat immer ein sicheres Gefühl dabei. Es passt einfach sehr gut. Nur ein paar Aufsetzer muss ich verzeichnen, aber ich denke das gibt sich mit der Zeit auch, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat. Der Taco bleibt also vorerst dran, bis ein evtl. kleineres Kettenblatt montiert ist. Zwecks Tourentauglichkeit/bergauf/Bodenfreiheit.


*Ruppigeres Gelände/Downhill*: Ersteinmal muss ich sagen, dass ich wirklich harte Strecken mit dem neuen Bike noch nicht wirklich gefahren bin. Bis jetzt kann ich aber sagen, dass das Bike auch hier sehr viel Potential hat. Die Geometrie passt einfach so gut, dass man nie das Gefühl hat, dass man schief oder verkrampft auf dem Bike sitzt und Überschlagsgefühle bekommt. Auch hängt man nicht zu sehr hinten im Bike. 

Zu den Bergab-Qualitäten trägt in jedem Fall aber auch das erstklassige Fahrwerk bei. Die Kashime Beschichtete Fox 40' hat schon bei Beginn ein sehr geringes Losbrechmoment und ist im uneingefahrenen Zustand schon besser als meine ältere Fox Gabel. Neben der Beschichtung tragen aber auch die neuen Dichtungen dazu bei. Ganz hervorragend ist aber der Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpfer. Er bietet für alle Strecken die optimale Einstellung. Von sportlich straff bis butterweich. Kein wegsacken, schön fluffig und kein Durchrauschen. Einfach so, wie ein perfekter Dämpfer arbeiten muss.


*Sprünge/Airtime und Freeride*: Hier ist das Bike definitiv in seinem Element. Es ist unglaublich verspielt und handlich und macht dank des deutlich gesunkenen Gewichts eine noch bessere Figur. Es ist weder front,- noch hecklastig und ist unglaublich ausgewogen. Es fordert den Fahrer nahezu auf, dass er mit dem Bike spielt und es zur Seite whippt.

Bei der Landung liegt es auch direkt satt auf und man kann direkt weiter Gas geben und sich auf nachfolgende Sprünge und ruppige Passagen vorbereiten. Kein Rumgeschaukel mit wilden Ausgleichsbewegungen des Fahrers sind erforderlich.





Die Bewegungsfreiheit ist außerdem sehr hoch und man kann den Sattel sehr weit versenken.





*Allroundfähigkeiten/Touren/bergauf*: Dafür dass man auf einem vollwertigen Downhill Bike sitzt, schlägt das Frx Flashzone sich auch hier überraschend gut. Der kleinste Gang ist für einen richtigen Uphill aber noch etwas groß. Um dem entgegen zu wirken möchte ich aber mal ein 34er Kettenblatt ausprobieren. Dies tut der schon angesprochenen Bodenfreiheit sicherlich auch gut.

Wenn man aber häufiger auch mal treten möchte oder ortsbedingt dazu gezwungen ist, empfiehlt es sich, den Sattel zu ändern. Da der SDG Sattel nicht "federn" kann, ist er sehr steif und zwickt etwas. Aber angesichts des eigentlichen Aufgabenbereichs ist er sehr gut. Robust, recht leicht und gut verstellbar. Auch passt er gut in das Gesamtbild des Bikes.

Und wieder einmal fällt das deutlich gesunkene Gewicht und die gesteigerte Antriebsneutralität des Bikes auf. Es sackt nichts weg und und in der 180mm/65°LW Einstellung hat man zudem eine sehr angenehme Sitzhaltung. Definitiv besser als die des alten Frx aber weiterhin natürlich nicht so gut wie bei einem Enduro oder normalen Torque. Aber dies sollte einem schon beim Kauf klar sein. Schließlich hat man ein DH Bike unterm Hintern.

Für die Zukunft überlege ich mir außerdem eine leichte Singlecrown Gabel anzuschaffen. Zusammen mit dem angesprochenen Sattel, leichten Schlappen, einer leichten Kurbel a là XT und evtl. einem Luftdämpfer kann man im Handumdrehen ein Tourenfreerider aufbauen. Aber im Moment bin ich einfach zu begeistert von dem Bike, sodass es erstmal nicht zur Auswahl steht.


*Vergleich mit dem "alten" Frx:* Wie schon angesprochen ist das Bike deutlich erwachsener geworden. (siehe erster Eindruck). Die Geometrie macht sich in erster Linie im Downhill positiv bemerkbar. Das alte Frx macht mir im Freeride aber nach wie vor sehr viel Spaß und von daher ist ein Umstieg für die Freeride-Fraktion der Frx Fahrer (alt) nicht unbedingt notwendig. Bei dem neuen Bike hat man halt zusätzlich die Möglichkeit im Downhill richtig anzugreifen.

*Vergleich mit anderen DH Bikes a là M9, 951, Trek Session 88*: Im Vergleich zu einem M9 ist das Canyon auf jeden Fall nicht so agressiv in der Geometrie. Man hat etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und sitzt nicht so weit nach vorne gelehnt. Das M9 ist eben ein fertiges WC Rad, welches mehr Federwegsreserven bietet und Geo technisch einzig und allein auf die Performance bergab ausgelegt ist. Ohne Kompromisse.

Beim 951 sitzt man deutlich weiter hinten "IM" Rad. Man hat nicht so die Tretposition wie am Canyon. Trotzdem würde ich sagen, dass das neue Frx dem 951 im Downhill nicht allzu sehr unterlegen ist. Beide Bikes sind leicht und strahlen Sicherheit aus.

Die Geometrie und das Fahrverhalten kommt von den Vergleichsbikes dem Trek Session 88 eigentlich am nähesten. Die Front fühlt sich beim Canyon aber etwas tiefer an. Verglichen mit den ersten beiden Session 88 Generationen (Ich kenn nur die von 2009, 2010) ist das Frx aber downhilliger und länger. Der Lenkwinkel dürfte beim Canyon außerdem etwas flacher sein und das Oberrohr länger (subjektiv).

Bei dem Canyon hat man neben den Downhill Eigenschaften aber nun auch die Möglichkeit die eine oder andere extreme Tour zu fahren. Und das geht mit den anderen Vergleichspartnern nun wirklich überhaupt nicht.


*FAZIT*: Canyon hat einen Super Job gemacht. Das Bike macht unglaublich viel Spaß, ist leicht und die Geometrie und das Fahrwerk (an welchem ich noch sehr viel rumspielen werde) bietet einem nun die Möglichkeit auch bei dem nächsten Rennen richtig anzugreifen. Da gibt es nun keine Ausreden mehr! Man ist mit dem Bike mit Sicherheit auch auf keiner deutschen Downhill Strecke untermotorisiert. Die Tourentauglichkeit bzw. die Allround Fähigkeiten bringen einem bei meinem jetzigen Aufbau schon Super zum Homespot. Mit ein paar Veränderungen ist da aber noch mehr drin...


So, ich habe fertig. Ich hoffe mein kleiner "Test" hat euch weitergeholfen und gefallen. Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, immer her damit. Ein Action Video ist in Arbeit, aber dafür fehlt im Moment die Zeit. Es war mein erster Test also habt nachsehen bei eventuellen Fehlern 

Grüße,

Christopher

PS: Glückwunsch schonmal an alle, die sich das Rad geordert haben. Ihr werdet ordentlich Spaß haben!


----------



## X-Fire (10. März 2012)

yeah guter testbericht


----------



## nukular2008 (10. März 2012)

oh mann...jetzt kann ich es erst recht kaum erwarten...die nächsten knapp 7 Wochen werden schlimm 

Der Testbericht gefällt mir auf jeden Fall!


----------



## simdiem (10. März 2012)

Danke Dir!


----------



## X-Fire (11. März 2012)

von mir noch ein kurzes video von meinem ersten ausritt auf dem hometrail mit dem flashzone. hab mir jetzt auch keine große mühe beim schneiden gegeben

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/245950/


----------



## Chris_360 (11. März 2012)

größe L wirkt im vergleich zum M doch sehr groß.

an die die schon eins haben: wie ist eure verarbeitung des pulverlacks? bei meinen schimmert an der einen oder anderen kante das alu durch.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. März 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> von mir noch ein kurzes video von meinem ersten ausritt auf dem hometrail mit dem flashzone. hab mir jetzt auch keine große mühe beim schneiden gegeben
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/245950/



geiler Trail!


----------



## christophersch (11. März 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> größe L wirkt im vergleich zum M doch sehr groß.
> 
> an die die schon eins haben: wie ist eure verarbeitung des pulverlacks? bei meinen schimmert an der einen oder anderen kante das alu durch.



Ich fahre auch "L" und im Vergleich zu einem Nukeproof Scalp kommt fühlt sich mein "L" eher wie "M" beim Nukeproof an...

Meine Rahmenqualität ist sehr gut. Nur hatte ich leider schon einen kleinen Umfaller. An der Stelle sieht man dann blankes Alu. Aber ein schwarzer Edding tut's auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (11. März 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> geiler Trail!



schon oder? 


zum lack:
also so genau hab ich das jetzt nicht angeschaut, aber bei mir sieht der lack überall tiptop aus. 

hab nur heute festgestellt, dass ich übelstes spiel im steuersatz hatte, neu eingestellt und jetzt ist es wieder ok, hoff das bleibt jetzt auch so.


----------



## dia-mandt (11. März 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> größe L wirkt im vergleich zum M doch sehr groß.
> 
> an die die schon eins haben: wie ist eure verarbeitung des pulverlacks? bei meinen schimmert an der einen oder anderen kante das alu durch.



Welches hast du denn, dass du ne pulverbeschichtung hast?
Und ich finde das L echt noch klein aussieht im bergleich zu bikes von anderen herstellern. 
Als ich das erste mal vor einem M stand, dachte ich das wäre S.
Daher finde ich das L optisch auch "klein"


----------



## christophersch (11. März 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> schon oder?
> 
> 
> zum lack:
> ...



Das mit dem Steuersatz hatte ich auch. Als nächstes dürfte die Kurbel Spiel bekommen. Aber da hab ich noch nicht raus', wie ich die wieder anziehe. jemand Vorschläge? reicht ein handelsüblicher Inbus?

Zum Lack: Der Rahmen ist doch anodisiert. Nicht Pulverbeschichtet.


----------



## X-Fire (11. März 2012)

ok dann werde ich die kurbel mal im auge behalten. aber der lack von der kurbel reibt sich auch richtig schnell ab. bin 2mal fahren gewesen und die blitzt ja schon fast silbern...


----------



## christophersch (11. März 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> ok dann werde ich die kurbel mal im auge behalten. aber der lack von der kurbel reibt sich auch richtig schnell ab. bin 2mal fahren gewesen und die blitzt ja schon fast silbern...



komisch. Ich fahre schon seit acht Tagen und ich kann noch keine Abriebspuren verzeichnen...

Aber da ich sie eh raus hauen möchte, werd ich sie vorsichtshalber erstmal überkleben, damit das Schwarz bis zum Verkauf dran bleibt


----------



## Chris_360 (11. März 2012)

Ich hatte bisher ein giant faith in M und das ist im gegensatz zum Frx M kleiner

Zum lack: ich war der meinung, dass der lack gepulvert ist (flashzone). Aber sicher ist der rahmen nicht anodisiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (11. März 2012)

Das ist elox!


----------



## christophersch (11. März 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher ein giant faith in M und das ist im gegensatz zum Frx M kleiner
> 
> Zum lack: ich war der meinung, dass der lack gepulvert ist (flashzone). Aber sicher ist der rahmen nicht anodisiert!



Die verschiedenen Fertigungsmethoden kenne ich nicht. 
Was mich aber wundert ist, warum die "Farbe" dann "Deep black *ANO*" heißt. Ich dachte das deutet auf "anodisiert" hin...


----------



## LordLinchpin (12. März 2012)

das ist anodisiert, die flashzones haben keinen lack drauf


----------



## nf2 (12. März 2012)

By the way: Anodisieren = Eloxieren


----------



## dia-mandt (12. März 2012)

nf2 schrieb:


> By the way: Anodisieren = Eloxieren



Yep, ano ist das englische wort für elox


----------



## rick1 (12. März 2012)

Eloxieren ist eine Unterform des Anodisierens


----------



## Chris_360 (12. März 2012)

Ok ich hab mich geirrt: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=175

Trotzdem nicht optimal verarbeitet


----------



## Caspar720 (12. März 2012)

@christophersch: Darf ich fragen mit welcher Größe und Schrittlänge du das L fährst?

Grüße
Raphael


----------



## das_pat (12. März 2012)

Hey Jungs, so langsam mache ich mir etwas Sorgen, ich hab mir mein Playzone in "M" geordert, bin 173 groß, bin bis vor ein paar Tagen mein altes Torque FR auch in "M" gefahren, hab n bissle Angst das es etwas zu lang wirken könnte, gibt es jemanden der sein Größe "M" Bike schon hat und ähnlich groß/klein gebaut ist wie ich?

Nebenher, echt schöner Bericht weiter oben, hoffentlich kommt meins vor der angegebenen 15KW weil meine Jungs alle an den Gardasee über Ostern fahren   drückt mir die Daumen!!!


----------



## am70 (12. März 2012)

Erste Fahreindrücke mit dem FRX 5.0 Playzone (als Hauptsächlich All Mountain Fahrer) 

*
Warum FRX?* 
  Vorneweg muss ich sagen, ich komme aus der AM-Bande, der Freerider-Segment ist mir neu, auch wenn ich mit dem AM schon ein paar Bikepark Besuche hinter mir habe. Eigentlich so bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, ein Freerider mir anzuschaffen, denn ich bin im Bikepark mit dem AM ziemlich schnell an den Grenzen gestoßen.
*
Zum Bike und Biker:* 
  Es ist ein FRX 5.0 Playzone in L, wurde nix umgebaut, alles noch Original. Gewogen habe ich es, das durch Canyon angegebene Gewicht von 16,7 kg kann ich bestätigen.
  Ich gehöre leider nicht zu den leichtesten Fahrer im Feld, gute 100 kg bringe ich auf die Waage (ohne alles) bei 185 cm Große. Deswegen gleich die Option Optitune mitbestellt, die Feder ist aber noch nicht eingebaut. Erster Fahrtest  wurde also mit Standard-Feder durchgemacht. Große L passt wie gegossen.  

*Erste Fahreindrücke:*
  Ich werde durch die AM-Brille berichten, ich bin weder andere Enduro- noch Freeride-Bikes gefahren.
  Mit der Sattelstütze hoch wirkt der Front ziemlich tief, ist wie fahren mit abgesenkte Gabel beim AM. Ich habe gleich gedacht: Wo sind die 180mm Federweg? 
  Im Vergleich zum AM ist die Geometrie schön kompakt, für mich alles gewöhnungsbedürftig am Anfang.
  Los gefahren bin ich mit der 203er Track-Flip Einstellung, die 180er ist wie Chopper-Fahren.
  Treten lässt sich das Bike gut, etwas mehr Rollwiderstand durch die fetten Reifen, aber alles im Rahmen.
*Bergauf:*
  Beim ersten Anstieg dachte ich, dass es Schluss mit Klettern wird, aber hey, zu meiner Überraschung, lässt sich das Bike ziemlich gut treten, viel besser als erwartet. Klar ist, das geht nicht mehr so einfach wie mit dem AM aber immerhin bin ich den kompletten Anstieg hochgefahren ohne abzusteigen. Was stört ist die Übersetzung, das 36er Blatt ist mir zu groß, wir durch ein 34er oder sogar ein 32er getauscht.
  Technische Steilstücke hochzufahren geht nicht mehr, aber dafür ist das Bike nicht geschaffen und ich habe das auch nicht erwartet. Das AM dafür ist immer noch da
*Bergab:*
  Sobald die Sattelstütze in Abfahrt-Position abgesenkt ist, stimmt die Geo wieder. Los gefahren undWOW ein unglaubliches Unterschied zu AM. Die Abfahrt, die ich mit dem AM immer am Limit gefahren bin, mit viel Brems- und Lenkeinsatz, wirkt jetzt fast langweilig. Das Bike schluckt alles weg, größere Steine und Würzel-Passagen muss ich jetzt nicht mehr ausweichen, einfach volle Pulle durch, die Kurven dank sehr griffigen Reifen ebenso.
  Alles in allem das Bike kann sehr viel mehr, als ich mich zurzeit zutrauen kann. Aber nach 2 Touren habe ich schon alle Drops und Gaps durch, von denen ich vorher nur träumen konnteund das kann nur besser werden.

*Fazit:*
  Es macht sehr viel Spaß mit dem Bike, ich kann auf die ersten Bikepark-Besuche kaum warten.
  Das ist KEIN Ersatz für das AM, eher eine Erweiterung des Einsatzgebietes. Das AM bleibt nach wie vor ein Alleskönner, aber das war mir schon von vornerein klar.

  Ein kleines Manko habe ich feststellen müssen, das  wurde schon hier diskutiert und zwar wenn man den Lenker bis zum Einschlag dreht, kommen die Bremshebel mit dem Oberrohr in Kontakt. Nach dem ersten Sturz kommen da garantiert die ersten Kratzer. 


  Eine Frage zu Geometrieänderung habe ich. Das mit dem Track-Flip ist klar, ich habe auch 2 Fotos angehängt, da kann man die Unterschiede gut erkennen. Aber wie kann man den Lenkwinkel zusätzlich einstellen? Es ist ja der Cane Creek 40 drin und kein Angle-Set. Habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (12. März 2012)

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Freeriden!!! 

Kurze Frage hab ich jedoch, ich vertraue irgendwie der Angabe auf der Canyon Homepage nicht, ich habe die alte Fox Van Gabel gefahren, einzige einstellmöglichkeit war da Federvorspannung und Zugstufe, ist bei deiner Gabel wirklich die FIT Kartusche drin und du kannst Low- und Highspeeddruckstufe verstellen?

Danke für Deine Antwort!

Gruß


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. März 2012)

am70 schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu Geometrieänderung habe ich. Das mit dem Track-Flip ist klar, ich habe auch 2 Fotos angehängt, da kann man die Unterschiede gut erkennen. Aber wie kann man den Lenkwinkel zusätzlich einstellen? Es ist ja der Cane Creek 40 drin und kein Angle-Set. Habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Ja, durch den Track-Flip verändert sich automatisch auch die Geo.


----------



## christophersch (12. März 2012)

am70 schrieb:


> Erste Fahreindrücke mit dem FRX 5.0 Playzone (als Hauptsächlich All Mountain Fahrer)
> 
> Eine Frage zu Geometrieänderung habe ich. Das mit dem Track-Flip ist klar, ich habe auch 2 Fotos angehängt, da kann man die Unterschiede gut erkennen. Aber wie kann man den Lenkwinkel zusätzlich einstellen? Es ist ja der Cane Creek 40 drin und kein Angle-Set. Habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Du kannst die Inserts auch rechts mit links tauschen. Dann bekommst du die beiden zusätzlichen Einstellungen. Steht auch drauf' 

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!  Hab ich auch 



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja, durch den Track-Flip verändert sich automatisch auch die Geo.



Nein, das stimmt so nicht, wenn ich dich verbessern darf. Federweg und Lenkwinkel kann man unabhängig von einander verstellen...



Caspar720 schrieb:


> @christophersch: Darf ich fragen mit welcher Größe und Schrittlänge du das L fährst?
> 
> Grüße
> Raphael



Ich bin 186cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 88cm. Passt eigentlich perfekt. In beide Richtungen wäre auf jeden Fall noch Luft. Nur das würde dann halt zwischen Downhill und Freeride entscheiden


----------



## christophersch (12. März 2012)

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## simdiem (12. März 2012)

Du hast vier Geometriemöglichkeiten. 
- 185 mm Fw mit flachem Lenkwinkel. (Trackflipaufschrift: 185 Low)
- 185 mm Fw mit steilem Lenkwinkel. (Trackflipaufschrift: 185 High)
- 203 mm Fw mit flachem Lenkwinkel. (Trackflipaufschrift: 203 Low)
- 203 mm Fw mit steilem Lenkwinkel. (Trackflipaufschrift: 203 High)

Bei flachem Lenkwinkel wird auch der Sitzwinkel 1 Grad flacher. Sprich du sitzt weiter über dem Hinterrad.

Bei flachem Lenkwinkel ist das Tretlager tiefer.

Kann es sein, dass auf deinem Bild 2 die Einstellung 185mm FW mit flachem Lenkwinkel war?


----------



## am70 (12. März 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Freeriden!!!
> 
> Kurze Frage hab ich jedoch, ich vertraue irgendwie der Angabe auf der Canyon Homepage nicht, ich habe die alte Fox Van Gabel gefahren, einzige einstellmöglichkeit war da Federvorspannung und Zugstufe, ist bei deiner Gabel wirklich die FIT Kartusche drin und du kannst Low- und Highspeeddruckstufe verstellen?
> 
> ...



Also ich habe nur Federvorspannung und Zugstufe. Das ist aber auch auf der Canyon-Seite so angegeben. Ist wohl die 36 Performance Van R beim Playzone. Beim Rockzone sollte die bessere drin sein.


----------



## christophersch (12. März 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass auf deinem Bild 2 die Einstellung 185mm FW mit flachem Lenkwinkel war?



wenn ich mal antworten darf: JA! Bild 1: 200Hi. Bild 2: 185Lo.

Für die anderen beiden Einstellungen (200Lo & 185Hi) muss er Seiten wechseln... Aber das erzähle ich in diesem Falle ja dem falschen 

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## am70 (12. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Du kannst die Inserts auch rechts mit links tauschen. Dann bekommst du die beiden zusätzlichen Einstellungen. Steht auch drauf'



Danke! Du hast Licht ins Dunkel gebracht! Wer lesen kann...


----------



## das_pat (12. März 2012)

am70 schrieb:


> Also ich habe nur Federvorspannung und Zugstufe. Das ist aber auch auf der Canyon-Seite so angegeben. Ist wohl die 36 Performance Van R beim Playzone. Beim Rockzone sollte die bessere drin sein.




wenn ich aber auf dem Bild mit der Gabel beim Playzone drübergehe kommt auf der Canyon Homepage die Sache mit der FIT-Kartusche, hab ichs mir doch gedacht!

Schaut selbst mal nach!

Ja ich weiß auch das es in der genauen Austattungsbeschreibung anders steht, aber irgendwie kommt man sich doch leicht vereppelt vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (12. März 2012)

Schöner Bericht. Da du als AMler ja schon so überrascht warst was die Bergableistung angeht bin ich mal gespannt wie es bei mir aussehen wird, da ich momentan noch ein 100mm CC Hardtail fahre, mit dem ich (dem Material zuliebe) fast jedem "Sprung" (>20cm ^^) aus dem Weg gehe  Ich kanns kaum erwarten...

Eine Frage hab ich aber auch noch...du hast geschrieben, dass du die Optitune Option dazubestellt hast, das die Feder aber noch nicht eingebaut ist. Ich dachte, die verbauen einem direkt die neue Feder!? Aber wenn die einfach nur dazugelegt wird währe das ja sogar noch besser.

Ach und noch ne Frage: Wann macht es denn Sinn hinten 185mm zu fahren? Da man LW und FW ja seperat verstellen kann könnte man doch meinen, dass es am besten ist einfach immer 203mm zu fahren. Oder ändert sich dadurch z.B. noch das Ansprechverhalten (negativ)?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. März 2012)

@ christophersch: klasse Bericht! 




X-Fire schrieb:


> hab nur heute festgestellt, dass ich übelstes spiel im steuersatz hatte, neu eingestellt und jetzt ist es wieder ok, hoff das bleibt jetzt auch so.


Puh, das ist bei den ganzen neueren Canyon Bikes (ab 2008 oder -09) mit dem voll-integrierten unteren Lager eine ziemlich heikle Sache. Fährt man da ein Bisschen zu lange mit Spiel rum, kann es direkt Schäden am Steuerrohr hinterlassen, was u. U. irreparabel ist...! So lange das in den ersten 6 Monaten nach dem Kauf passiert, hat man Glück, da Canyon einem beweisen müsste, dass man selbst was unfachgemäß dran gedreht hat, danach ists umgekehrt, was genau so schwierig wird, also ein Problem für den Kunden. Da sollte man peinlichst aufpassen und immer beim Gefühl von Spiel sofort danach schauen. Finde es auch ziemlich krass, dass schon 2 Leute beim neuen Bike davon berichtet haben, da sollte Canyon doch etwas sorgfältiger arbeiten!




christophersch schrieb:


> Als nächstes dürfte die Kurbel Spiel bekommen. Aber da hab ich noch nicht raus', wie ich die wieder anziehe. jemand Vorschläge? reicht ein handelsüblicher Inbus?


Das Manual zur Kurbel ist auf der Canyon Seite verlinkt 




am70 schrieb:


> *Bergauf:*
> Beim ersten Anstieg dachte ich, dass es Schluss mit Klettern wird, aber hey, zu meiner Überraschung, lässt sich das Bike ziemlich gut treten, viel besser als erwartet. Klar ist, das geht nicht mehr so einfach wie mit dem AM aber immerhin bin ich den kompletten Anstieg hochgefahren ohne abzusteigen.


@ dia-mandt: siehste! 

 nur Spaß!! Peace... 




nukular2008 schrieb:


> Ach und noch ne Frage: Wann macht es denn Sinn hinten 185mm zu fahren? Da man LW und FW ja seperat verstellen kann könnte man doch meinen, dass es am besten ist einfach immer 203mm zu fahren. Oder ändert sich dadurch z.B. noch das Ansprechverhalten (negativ)?


Wenn man auf Strecken unterwegs ist, wo man nicht unbedingt 203mm Federweg braucht und öfters mal treten muss (z. B. Beerfelden), kann es von Vorteil sein, mit 185 zu fahren, da man so etwas weniger Antriebseinflüsse haben dürfte (wenn auch nur minimal und das ist auch nur Theorie) und das Fahwerk wird natürlich durch mehr Federweg auch tendentiell träger, gerade für sehr sprunglastige Strecken ohne sehr ruppiges Gelände kann das angenehmer sein.


----------



## janclode666 (13. März 2012)

My torque frx 2012, with french suspensions


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Puh, das ist bei den ganzen neueren Canyon Bikes (ab 2008 oder -09) mit dem voll-integrierten unteren Lager eine ziemlich heikle Sache. Fährt man da ein Bisschen zu lange mit Spiel rum, kann es direkt Schäden am Steuerrohr hinterlassen, was u. U. irreparabel ist...! So lange das in den ersten 6 Monaten nach dem Kauf passiert, hat man Glück, da Canyon einem beweisen müsste, dass man selbst was unfachgemäß dran gedreht hat, danach ists umgekehrt, was genau so schwierig wird, also ein Problem für den Kunden. Da sollte man peinlichst aufpassen und immer beim Gefühl von Spiel sofort danach schauen. Finde es auch ziemlich krass, dass schon 2 Leute beim neuen Bike davon berichtet haben, da sollte Canyon doch etwas sorgfältiger arbeiten!



das wird schwierig. GARANTIERT jedes rad wird probegefahren, die steuersätze werden erst direkt vor der probefahrt eingestellt und danach noch einmal überprüft. aber wir können natürlich nicht die belastung eines geländeeinsatzes simulieren, dass sich da noch was lockert ist nicht wirklich zu verhindern. wir könnten die lager anknallen bis zum gehtnichtmehr, aber das ist weniger sinnvoll als dass die kunden nach der ersten richtigen probefahrt nochmal kurz drüberschauen. sollte es immer wieder passieren ist aber etwas nicht ok


----------



## simdiem (13. März 2012)

@ LordLinchpin

Da kennt sich ja einer ganz genau aus. 


Hey Leute, ich bräuchte nochmal eure Hilfe: 

1. Passt folgender Umwerfer an die Canyon-Apapterplatte? Ist der am FRX verbaubar? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1202/a48854/details.html?

2. Kann mir jemand von euch bitte sagen, wie die Zugführung für den Umwerfer am FRX verläuft? Unterm Unterrohr und dann am Tretlager nach oben? Muss ich bei Canyon noch irgendwelche clips für die Zugverlegung bestellen?

Vielen DANK!!!!!


----------



## nukular2008 (14. März 2012)

Wer hat denn heute um 16 Uhr sein Flashzone abgeholt? Einer von hier? 

Nochmal dazu:


> Eine Frage hab ich aber auch noch...du hast geschrieben, dass du die Optitune Option dazubestellt hast, das die Feder aber noch nicht eingebaut ist. Ich dachte, die verbauen einem direkt die neue Feder!? Aber wenn die einfach nur dazugelegt wird währe das ja sogar noch besser.



Da der Canyonmitarbeiter mir das heute nicht so wirklich sagen konnte (und er auch nicht wirklich motiviert wirkte...) würde mich da nochmal die Erfahrung von anderen Kunden interessieren. Hibts die "alte" Feder mit dazu wenn man Optitune gebucht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (14. März 2012)

hab damals mit ner frau am Tel gesprochen sie meinte nein, müsste ansonsten eigendlich der Lord wissen


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. März 2012)

also soweit ich weiß wird dabei gleich die passende feder verbaut, aber obs die alte dazu gibt weiß ich spontan nich. kriege nich immer alles mit. kann mal nachfragen


----------



## nukular2008 (14. März 2012)

das wär super, thx


----------



## dia-mandt (14. März 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiß wird dabei gleich die passende feder verbaut, aber obs die alte dazu gibt weiß ich spontan nich. kriege nich immer alles mit. kann mal nachfragen



Also wenn es die alte nicht dazu gibt, wäre das absoluter wucher.
Schließlich ist diese ja im preis des bikes inbegriffen und die optitune option kommt ja auf den preis drauf. Also muss auch die feder mit dazu gelegt werden.


----------



## stonehill (14. März 2012)

Hab damals auch die härte Feder für die Totem genommen. Die alte gab's selbstverständlich dazu. Denke das wird beim FRX nicht anders sein.


----------



## Chris_360 (14. März 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn heute um 16 Uhr sein Flashzone abgeholt? Einer von hier?
> 
> Nochmal dazu:
> 
> ...



Also bei mir wurde die feder getauscht. Die blaue liegt mit dabei. Aber ich finde ich hätte mir das sparen können. Mit meinen gewicht von 85kg bekomme ich mit der grünen feder zu wenig sag hin ( gefühlte 15%). Aber ich hatte noch nicht die zeit mein "fahrwerk" richtig abzustimmen


----------



## esprit70 (14. März 2012)

Weiß jemand zufällig wie lang die Kurbel beim Rockzone ist (2012) Modell. Die Homepage gibt leider das nicht her..


----------



## simdiem (14. März 2012)

Steht doch in der Geometrie Tabelle. 170 mm

Hat denn keiner Antworten auf meine Fragen?


----------



## christophersch (15. März 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Steht doch in der Geometrie Tabelle. 170 mm
> 
> Hat denn keiner Antworten auf meine Fragen?



Wie das mit der Adapterplatte ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber für die Zugführung ist hinterm Tretlager, da bei der asymetrischen Strebe eine Führung angeschweißt.


----------



## simdiem (15. März 2012)

Cool, na das ist doch schonmal was. Danke dir! Du hast ja dein FRX schon. Sag mal war bei dir im Lieferumfang die Adapterplatte dabei, die an die Kettenstrebe geschraubt werden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (15. März 2012)

Adapterplatte ist mir nicht Aufgefallen, aber die aufnahmen für die zugverkegungen


----------



## net.novell (15. März 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> von mir noch ein kurzes video von meinem ersten ausritt auf dem hometrail mit dem flashzone. hab mir jetzt auch keine große mühe beim schneiden gegeben
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/245950/



Wow!   Wo befindet sich dieses Trail?


----------



## dia-mandt (15. März 2012)

sag mal LordLinchpin... was machst du eigentlich bei Canyon?


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. März 2012)

ich baue eure räder


----------



## dia-mandt (15. März 2012)

Dann bau schneller  haha
Am besten ein Speedzone in "L" welches eigentlich in KW 11 fertig sein sollte!
Also bist du keiner von denen, die im store rumlaufen?!


----------



## Obstbrot (15. März 2012)

moinsen! hab mal ne frage:
Wie sieht das bei Canyon mit der Garantie auf die Bikes aus? Also warsch nur auf den Rahmen! Verliert der seine Garantie wenn man daran rumlackiert? Geht nicht mal um den hauptrahmen sondern nur um die farbigen elox schwingen

Gruß
obstbrot


----------



## dia-mandt (15. März 2012)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> moinsen! hab mal ne frage:
> Wie sieht das bei Canyon mit der Garantie auf die Bikes aus? Also warsch nur auf den Rahmen! Verliert der seine Garantie wenn man daran rumlackiert? Geht nicht mal um den hauptrahmen sondern nur um die farbigen elox schwingen
> 
> Gruß
> obstbrot



Hätte auch gerne ne silberne.
Mit ner sprühdose ja schnell gemacht, wenn sie ausgebaut und abgeklebt ist.
Lack sollte die garantie ja nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Obstbrot (15. März 2012)

joar, wär ne feine sache, bin ja drauf und dran mir n Speedzone zuzulegen, bin aber leider nicht so der fan von orange, hatte überlegt, dass dann irgendwann mal zu ändern....rot fänd ich klasse


----------



## dia-mandt (15. März 2012)

Bis auf die wippe kommt bei mir eh alles orangene weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (15. März 2012)

Wobei man ja sagen muss, dass das Speedzone (wie alle anderen Räder auch) in echt einfach tausend mal besser aussehen!
Ich fand das rawrange auch erst nicht hübsch, als ich es dann aber in Live gesehen habe, hätte ichs am liebsten direkt mitgenommen! 
Allein die Lieferzeit war dann der Ausschlaggebende Punkt, warum es doch das Playzone geworden ist.


----------



## dia-mandt (15. März 2012)

Bei mir war das raw vom rahmen der ausschlag für die entscheidung.
Außerdem wird man mehr schwarze torques sehen als welche die raw.


----------



## Bike_Ride (15. März 2012)

Das stimmt in der tat!
Das Raw ist der Hammer. Am geilsten fänd ich noch das RAW und dann nur mit schwarzen Parts dran.
Aber was solls, jetzt gibts das Playzone in Schwarz. 
Wenn wir dann endlich mal KW 17 hätten -.-


----------



## dia-mandt (15. März 2012)

......und es dann auch kommt 
Ich hoffe ja auch noch, das ich meins nächste Woche abholen kann.
Wäre dann ja nur eine Woche zu spät.


----------



## nukular2008 (15. März 2012)

Also ich muss ganz erhlich sagen, dass mir das raw live auf den ersten Blick nicht sooooo super gefallen hat...wegen den Fotos hatte ich da irgendwie was anderes erwartet.


----------



## mr.brown (16. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hätte auch gerne ne silberne.
> Mit ner sprühdose ja schnell gemacht, wenn sie ausgebaut und abgeklebt ist.
> Lack sollte die garantie ja nicht beeinflussen.



willst du die schwinge vor dem lackieren dann noch irgendwie vorbehandeln, also z.b. anschleifen?
will nämlich auch das orange entfernen, hab aber mit der direkten lackierung von eloxierten teilen keine guten erfahrungen gemacht...das bröckelt nach und nach wieder ab und sieht dann ziemlich übel aus...

das elox entfernen (lassen) und neu eloxieren oder dann auch pulvern wär ne möglichkeit, nimmt aber etwas von der materialstärke weg...an der schwinge eher suboptimal vermute ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (16. März 2012)

richtig schlau gemacht habe ich mich da noch nicht, aber ich denke es wird ne art basecoat geben, auf den man dann lackieren kann.


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. März 2012)

soweit ich weiß is die garantie dann weg, wie bei fast allen herstellern


----------



## dia-mandt (16. März 2012)

Also es steht fest... mein Speedzone kommt mit einer Woche Verspätung.
Soll den Abhol-Link Anfang-Mitte nächste Woche bekommen


----------



## mr.brown (16. März 2012)

Langsam wird's zur Märchenstunde hier...
Wurde nicht an anderer Stelle schon behauptet, dass JEDES Bike GARANTIERT Probe gefahren wird bei Canyon? 
An dem Punkt habe ich mich schon gefragt, wie es dann sein kann, dass immer wieder Kunden mit ihrem Canyon schon "out of the box" Probleme haben...wie von Anfang an defekte Dämpfer, lose Steuersätze, etc.
Wirft irgendwie die unterschwellige Frage auf, ob die "Probefahrt" nicht nur vom Montageständer zum Kaffeeautomaten geht...

Das hier...


LordLinchpin schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß is die garantie dann weg, wie bei fast allen herstellern


...ist jedoch schlichtweg falsch. Wer hinter seinen Produkten steht, gibt auch weiterhin Garantie wenn die Farbe des Artikels sich ändert.

Zitat aus diesem Forum von der Liteville Präse auf der Eurobike:
"...darf der Kunde bei Liteville mit seinem Rahmen gestaltungstechnisch alles anfangen, was er will: Lackieren, eloxieren, polieren  die Garantie bleibe unbeschadet, so Nathaniel Goiny."

So sieht Service und Kundenbindung aus. Und wenn es gut gemacht ist, hatte ich sogar bei namhaften Herstellern die das eigentlich nicht erlauben nicht die geringsten Probleme mit einem umlackierten Rahmen. 

Nichts für ungut, aber wenn ich hier Worte wie "GARANTIERT" usw. in Verbindung mit dem Canyon-Service lese, dann kommt mir sowas irgendwie - keine Ahnung warum - wie Werbung in eigener Sache vor und ist wohl ziemlich subjektiv. 
Wer sich hier aber über das FRX im speziellen und ev. auch Canyon im allgemeinen schlau machen will, der wünscht sich vielleicht eher möglichst objektive Meinungen...
Ich schreib ja auch nicht in diesem oder anderen freds über meine - subjektiv miserablen - Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon Service...


----------



## dia-mandt (16. März 2012)

Das mit dem "subjektiv miserablen Canyon Service" kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Ich finde z.B. dass man ne Info darüber bekommen sollte, wenn der angepeilte Liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden kann.
Egal ob es ein Tag oder eine Woche ist.
Soviel Kundeninformation sollte schon stattfinden.
Statt dessen bekommt man am Telefon "gönnerhaft" zu hören..."dann können Sie nächstes Wochenende fahren".
haha. Wenn alles richtig gelaufen wäre, dann würd' ich dieses WE schon auf dem Hobel sitzen.


----------



## das_pat (16. März 2012)

was playzone kommt schon mit verspätung?


----------



## dia-mandt (16. März 2012)

Also bei mir ist es ein speedzone.
Wenn ich niht gemein war..... Einfach überlesen


----------



## das_pat (16. März 2012)

du warst eig gemeint, da hab ich mich wohl verlesen, trotzdem danke


----------



## dia-mandt (16. März 2012)

Vom playzone habe ich das noch nicht gelesen.
Also stehen die karten gut, dass es pünktlich kommt.


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Langsam wird's zur Märchenstunde hier...
> Wurde nicht an anderer Stelle schon behauptet, dass JEDES Bike GARANTIERT Probe gefahren wird bei Canyon?
> An dem Punkt habe ich mich schon gefragt, wie es dann sein kann, dass immer wieder Kunden mit ihrem Canyon schon "out of the box" Probleme haben...wie von Anfang an defekte Dämpfer, lose Steuersätze, etc.
> Wirft irgendwie die unterschwellige Frage auf, ob die "Probefahrt" nicht nur vom Montageständer zum Kaffeeautomaten geht...




märchenstunde? du hattest gelesen dass ich da arbeite und selbst die räder fahre? sie werden WIRKLICH gefahren. woher die probleme kommen weiß ich nicht, nach dem fahren gehen sie noch durch die qualitätssicherung. kannst du mir glauben. zudem ist der kaffeeautomat in der ersten etage, das wird schwierig mit der treppe...


das mit der farbe ist nichts besonderes, guck dir mal mondraker usw an, da darfst du rein garnichts am rahmen machen. aber ich sagte auch nur "soweit ich weiß", nicht "ich verspreche euch hoch und heilig wie das aussieht". kannst gerne im callcenter anrufen und nachfragen. aber da es auch leute gibt die ihre rahmen selbst abschleifen oder abstrahlen die keine ahnung davon haben kann das material durchaus geschwächt werden. und im schlimmsten falle bricht der rahmen an eben dieser stelle. sowas musst du leidergottes mit einberechnen. denn in dem falle trifft den hersteller nun wirklich keine schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honesaint (17. März 2012)

Mein Playzone hatte über eine Woche Verspätung.
Bis man es abholen kann vergeht auch noch eine halbe bis ganze Woche weil man den richtigen Termin finden muss.
Termin war KW9, kommissioniert und montiert KW10 und abgeholt habe ich es KW11


----------



## anulu (17. März 2012)

Hi,
ein Kollege von mir hat die Woche sein Rockzone bekommen. Er hat es aufgebaut und heute haben wir eine kleine Testrunde gedreht.
Dabei ist uns aufgefallen, dass der Steuersatz sehr viel Spiel hat. Nun gut ist ja eigentlich kein Problem. Also haben wir versucht den Steuersatz einzustellen. Aber das funktioniert nicht. Wenn der Steuersatz "richtig" eingestellt ist, lässt sich der Lenker nur noch sehr schwer drehen. Wenn der Steuersatz Spiel hat natürlich sehr leicht. 
Haben den kompletten Vorbau + Abdeckung heruntergenommen und nachgeschaut. Es scheint so, als ob die obere Lagerabdeckung (orange lackiert) auf dem Rahmen aufliegt und durch das Anziehen noch mehr auf den Rahmen gepresst wird und dort die große Reibung erzeugt. Diese Abdeckung dreht sich mal mit mal wieder nicht. 

Sollte sich diese Abdeckung eigentlich nicht auf dem Innenring des Lager aufliegen und mitdrehen? Kann es sein, dass der Spacer, welcher zwischen Abdeckung und Lager is zu klein ist? 

Finde es schon sehr komisch, dass das Canyon beim zusammenbau nicht aufgefallen ist. Ansonsten waren an dem Bike alle Schrauben fest angezogen.

Bevor sinnlose Kommentare kommen... Nein ich bin nich zu blöd nen Steuersatz einzustellen.

Hab mal das Bild hochgeladen: 





Vllt. gibts ja ne simple Lösung oder wir haben nur nen mächtigen Denkfehler...


----------



## X-Fire (17. März 2012)

net.novell schrieb:


> Wow!   Wo befindet sich dieses Trail?



steht doch im video  per google findest das auch wo das ist.


----------



## nukular2008 (17. März 2012)

anulu schrieb:


>



Ich dachte die Fox Factory Gabeln haben alle Kashima Coat!? Verbaut Canyon da Sonderanfertigungen ohne Kashima oder was?
edit: ich dachte 2012 haben auch die OEM Factorys Kashima, aber scheinbar nicht zwangsläufig...


----------



## anulu (17. März 2012)

Kein Plan... kenn mich mit der neuen Unterteilung von Fox nicht aus. Aber beim Rockzone steht in der Beschreibung kein Kashima dabei. Beim Flashzone und Dropzone stehts dabei.


----------



## rick1 (17. März 2012)

die factory die an händler ausgeliefert werden haben nich zwangsläufig kashima...das gilt nur für endverbraucher kunden

meine trailflow hat auch ne 36 factory float und kein kashima


----------



## nukular2008 (17. März 2012)

rick1 schrieb:


> die factory die an händler ausgeliefert werden  haben nich zwangsläufig kashima...das gilt nur für endverbraucher  kunden



Schade...
Steht zwar nirgendswo dabei auf der Rockzone Produktseite, aber auf dem Bild der Gabel ist das doch eindeutig die typische Kashima Farbe(ok, da ist die gabel auch weiß...). Naja ein Weltuntergang ists jetzt auch nicht 



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bis auf die wippe kommt bei mir eh alles orangene weg



Das schließt ja dann sicher auch den Lenker ein, oder?
Falls du den loswerden willst hätte ich evtl. Interesse


----------



## anulu (17. März 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Schade...
> Steht zwar nirgendswo dabei auf der Rockzone Produktseite, aber auf dem Bild der Gabel ist das doch eindeutig die typische Kashima Farbe(ok, da ist die gabel auch weiß...). Naja ein Weltuntergang ists jetzt auch nicht



Das die Bilder leichte Abweichungen aufweisen stand doch hier auch mal iwo. Der Kollege hat auch die weiße Gabel verbaut, da sich mit der schwarzen der Liefertermin weiter anch hinten verschoben hätte. Es ist auch kein orangener Lenker verbaut sondern ein schwarzer.

Falls es jemand interessiert: Das Problem mit dem Steuersatz ist gelöst. Der Abstandshalten unter der oberen Abdeckung ist an der Kante abgeschert und hält somit nicht mehr das Lager in der richtigen Position... somit ab zu Canyon!


----------



## stonehill (17. März 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Falls es jemand interessiert: Das Problem mit dem Steuersatz ist gelöst. Der Abstandshalten unter der oberen Abdeckung ist an der Kante abgeschert und hält somit nicht mehr das Lager in der richtigen Position... somit ab zu Canyon!



Sehr bitter sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (17. März 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> Sehr bitter sowas!



Allerdings.
Hoffe sowas passiert mir nicht.


----------



## anulu (17. März 2012)

Oja vorallem haben wir gedacht wir sind zu blöd das Teil einzustellen 
Bis wir das heute gesehen haben... naja jedem passiert mal ein Fehler solang es ohne Murren und schnell gemacht wird ist es grad noch ok.

Welches hast du bestellt dia-mandt?


----------



## mr.brown (17. März 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> märchenstunde? du hattest gelesen dass ich da arbeite und selbst die räder fahre?



klar hab ich das gelesen, was meinst du warum ich dich zitiert habe? 

wundert mich allerdings dass du hier so hervorhebst dass du da arbeitest und wirklich alles kontrolliert wird...gerade wo ein paar postings unter deinem schon wieder von problemen am steuersatz schon im auslieferungszustand gesprochen wird...


----------



## anulu (17. März 2012)

Will ja nich behaupten, dass nichts kontrolliert wird aber bei solch anscheinend groben Fehlern finde ich das schon komisch, dass das nich aufällt. Zum Glück kennen wir uns ein wenig damit aus... jemand anders wäre das Teil vllt. gefahren bis das Steuerrohr nen kräftigen Macken hätte.

Denke Canyon hat verdammt viel zutun immoment... über lose Schrauben würd ich auch noch hinwegsehen (hatte ich an meinem ES damals auch) aber sowas.

Will hier aber auch niemand die Schuld zuweisen, da immoment niemand weis was dort fabriziert wurde.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. März 2012)

Hab ein speedzone bestellt, welches direkt kompl. zerlegt wird 
Wenn die iel zu tun haben ist das die eine sache, aber trotzdem muss die auslieferung stimmen. Oder es muss mehr personal eingestellt werden, um eine ordentliche auslieferung abzusichern.


----------



## anulu (17. März 2012)

hab heut auch zum Kollegen gesagt, dass die am besten alle Teile einzeln schicken un man das Bike zuhause selbst zusammenbaut^^

Jab die Auslieferung muss auf jedenfall stimmen. Es gibt ja auch Leute die sich darauf verlassen, dass alles richtig angezogen un montiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (17. März 2012)

heute den link von nem kollegen bekommen:

http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator

für alle die diesen rechner noch nicht kennen


----------



## das_pat (18. März 2012)

Wieder ein Rechner mehr zum testen, Danke!
Bei mir kommt immer 300lbs raus, bei den ganzen Rechnern, weiß zufällig jemand mit welcher Federhärte die FRX in "M" (Playzone) ausgeliefert werden? Würd sonst gleich ne Feder ordern wenn`s net zufällig ne 300er wäre....

Danke euch!!!!


----------



## anulu (18. März 2012)

Also das Rockzone in S hat ne 300er Feder beim Van R


----------



## dia-mandt (18. März 2012)

"M" müsste mind 350 haben. 
Hatten die testräder auch alle.


----------



## X-Fire (18. März 2012)

ich bräuchte laut rechner ne 325er Feder... ich kann mich einfach net zwischen ner 300 und 350 unterscheiden. hab jetzt mal ne 300er bestellt, mal sehen wie das dann ist zum fahren. selbst mit der 400er benutz ich den kompletten federweg, allerdings hab ich gerade mal 20% SAG


----------



## mr.brown (18. März 2012)

Laut canyon hat das frx (zumindest das speedzone) in M ne 400er feder drin...


----------



## X-Fire (18. März 2012)

denke die unterscheiden da nicht bei den modellen. mein flashzone hatte bei M auch eine 400er. die hätten aber alle feder um 50 oder 100 niedriger ansetzen können.


----------



## dia-mandt (18. März 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> denke die unterscheiden da nicht bei den modellen. mein flashzone hatte bei M auch eine 400er. die hätten aber alle feder um 50 oder 100 niedriger ansetzen können.



Das kannst du icht vergleichen.
Der cane creek ist viel stärker gedämpft.
Da fahren alle ne härte feder als im van rc.
Ich habe hier ne 300er liegen für mein speedzone.
Das sollte mit 30% sag dann ungefähr passen...hoffe ich.
Ansonsten liegt hier noch ne 350er 
Aber beim testbike war die nicht so gut für mich.


----------



## simdiem (18. März 2012)

@ das_pat  und @ X-Fire:  Was wiegt ihr beide denn? Ich lande zw.300 und 250. Der Rechner berechnet mir die 250er Feder mit 3 mm Vorspannung. Wenn ich die Vorspannung auf 1mm einstelle, empfiehlt er mir die 300er Feder... Ich wiege fahrfertig so 67 kg


----------



## X-Fire (18. März 2012)

da hab ich jetzt nicht drangedacht, dass die dämpfer noch unterschiedlich sind. 

unterschätzt nicht was die ganze ausrüstung noch wiegt,  das macht bei mir nochmal 5kg unterschied. ich wiege fahrfertig  so ca. 81kg und werde es mal mit ner 300er versuchen. die muss ich auch so ca. 3-4mm vorspannen, dass es passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (18. März 2012)

edit
-


----------



## christophersch (18. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das kannst du icht vergleichen.
> Der cane creek ist viel stärker gedämpft.
> Da fahren alle ne härte feder als im van rc.
> Ich habe hier ne 300er liegen für mein speedzone.
> ...



Wenn er mehr dämpft, was ich dir auch unterschreibe, warum fährt man dann eine härtere?? Müsste doch eine weichere sein.. ??!!


----------



## dia-mandt (18. März 2012)

Hab es auch vertauscht, jetzt wo ich es noch mal lese.
Zwischen dem van rc und dem ccdb liegen meist 100 lbs bei gleichem fahrergewicht.
Zumindest, wenn man den ganzen angaben der leute hier im canyon forum glauben kann.
Also wenn man den van rc hat, sollte man nicht den cane creek rechner verwenden.


----------



## mr.brown (18. März 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> ich wiege fahrfertig  so ca. 81kg und werde es mal mit ner 300er versuchen. die muss ich auch so ca. 3-4mm vorspannen, dass es passt.



mit welchem rechner hast du das berechnet?
ich werd nämlich auch knapp über 80 kg mit ausrüstung kommen und hatte eigentlich vor, ne 350er einzubauen...

@dia-mandt:
für wieviel kg fahrfertig planst du nochmal die 300er?

ergänzung:
ich rede vom fox dämpfer, nicht vom ccdb


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. März 2012)

habe meins gestern auch endlich mal getestet. bei mir, (ca 80kg fahrfertig) fühlt sich die 400er genau richtig an, ne weichere würde ich nicht haben wollen.

das mit dem steuersatz muss sich hier mal einer anschauen, mutmaßungen bringen niemanden weiter


----------



## dia-mandt (18. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> mit welchem rechner hast du das berechnet?
> ich werd nämlich auch knapp über 80 kg mit ausrüstung kommen und hatte eigentlich vor, ne 350er einzubauen...
> 
> @dia-mandt:
> ...



Ich wiege knapp 90kg und die 350er vom testbike war nix.
Gerade mal etwas über 20% SAG.
Ich will aber mind 30%.
Fahre die 300er mal und schau dann wie sicht das fahrwerk einfährt.


----------



## nukular2008 (18. März 2012)

komisch, ich hatte bei der 350er (fox) ca. 30% sag, ebenfalls bei ca. 90kg
Bei der 500er vom ccdb im flashzone waren es ca. 20%


----------



## dia-mandt (18. März 2012)

Bei mir blieb der sag monitor immer kurz hinter der 20 stehen.
Konnte ich machen was ich will.


----------



## christophersch (18. März 2012)

vielleicht hat da ja jemand an der LS Druckstufe rumgespielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (18. März 2012)

So schlau war ich auch.
Hatte die LSD kompl offen und die feder eine umdrehung vorgespannt so das sie nicht gewackelt hat.


----------



## schwarze13 (19. März 2012)

gerade von Canyon erhalten: 

"zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen. Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. ..."

Yeahhh, Speedzone endlich im Anflug, halte es schon fast nicht mehr aus (vor allem, da mein bisheriges Bike bereits verkauft is und der Frühling da ist)


----------



## christophersch (19. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> So schlau war ich auch.
> Hatte die LSD kompl offen und die feder eine umdrehung vorgespannt so das sie nicht gewackelt hat.



war nicht bös/abwertend gemeint. Aber manchmal übersieht man das ja halt und wundert sich, warum die Werte plötzlich so unterschiedlich ausschauen... 

Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (19. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> war nicht bös/abwertend gemeint. Aber manchmal übersieht man das ja halt und wundert sich, warum die Werte plötzlich so unterschiedlich ausschauen...
> 
> Grüße



Hab ich auch nicht böse gemeint!
Verstehe aber was du meinst.
Sind ja manchmal die kleinen Sachen die einen zur Verzeiflung bringen und man nicht auf die Lösung kommt.


----------



## dia-mandt (19. März 2012)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> gerade von Canyon erhalten:
> 
> "zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen. Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. ..."
> 
> Yeahhh, Speedzone endlich im Anflug, halte es schon fast nicht mehr aus (vor allem, da mein bisheriges Bike bereits verkauft is und der Frühling da ist)



Glückwunsch!
Welche Lieferwoche hattest du?


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2012)

Auch wenn es schon ne Weile her ist...


LordLinchpin schrieb:


> aber wir können natürlich nicht die belastung eines geländeeinsatzes simulieren, dass sich da noch was lockert ist nicht wirklich zu verhindern. wir könnten die lager anknallen bis zum gehtnichtmehr, aber das ist weniger sinnvoll als dass die kunden nach der ersten richtigen probefahrt nochmal kurz drüberschauen.


Da hast du natürlich Recht. Aber gibt es dazu entsprechende Hinweise, dass man das tun sollte? Die Frage ist wohlgemerkt ernst gemeint... wenn es sowas bei mir gegeben hat, habe ich es nicht gelesen, da ich beim Schrauben i. d. R. weiß, was ich tue und das Rad eh ungefahren komplett zerlegt hatte...




mr.brown schrieb:


> Wer hinter seinen Produkten steht, gibt auch weiterhin Garantie wenn die Farbe des Artikels sich ändert.


Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn. Wie LordLinchpin schon geschrieben hat, hat der Hersteller des Rahmens keinerlei Einfluss darauf, wie ein Kunde seinen Rahmen zum Lackieren vorbehandelt. Es gibt da Vögel, die unfachgemäß schleifen oder strahlen oder so Zeug machen wie die Schweißnähnte zu verschleifen... ein Hersteller, der das in seine Garantie einschließt ist schlicht und ergreifend bescheuert. Das Beispiel Liteville passt an der Stelle perfekt, da ist ja noch nie ein Rahmen kaputt gegangen und es werden auch keine unangenehmen, kritischen Postings gelöscht 




anulu schrieb:


> Hab mal das Bild hochgeladen:


Aha, auch wieder Weinbiet 




nukular2008 schrieb:


> Steht zwar nirgendswo dabei auf der Rockzone Produktseite, aber auf dem Bild der Gabel ist das doch eindeutig die typische Kashima Farbe


Nope, das auf dem Foto ist definitiv KEIN Kashima, das sieht so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (19. März 2012)

Am WE hab ich mal mein Flashzone eingefahren. Die 500er Feder habe ich gegen eine 250er getauscht. Da war der Sag bei ca. 30% (wiege nackt knapp ueber 70), aber in Wildbad hat sie bei nem Drop durchgeschlagen. Jetzt ist ne 300er drin und ne 350er habe ich auch noch rumliegen.

Zum Foto; die Felgen haben die exakt gleiche Farbe wie der Lenker, auch wenn anders rueberkommt.


----------



## christophersch (19. März 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Am WE hab ich mal mein Flashzone eingefahren. Die 500er Feder habe ich gegen eine 250er getauscht. Da war der Sag bei ca. 30% (wiege nackt knapp ueber 70), aber in Wildbad hat sie bei nem Drop durchgeschlagen. Jetzt ist ne 300er drin und ne 350er habe ich auch noch rumliegen.
> 
> Zum Foto; die Felgen haben die exakt gleiche Farbe wie der Lenker, auch wenn anders rueberkommt.



wie viel Druckstufe fährst du beim Dämpfer? Ich wiege ziemlich genau gleich viel und fahre eine 300er. Aber eigentlich wollte ich auch mal eine 250er oder 275er ausprobieren.

Passt ganz gut mit dem Laufradsatz. Aber warum hast du getauscht?


----------



## Stromberg (19. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> wie viel Druckstufe fährst du beim Dämpfer? Ich wiege ziemlich genau gleich viel und fahre eine 300er. Aber eigentlich wollte ich auch mal eine 250er oder 275er ausprobieren.
> 
> Passt ganz gut mit dem Laufradsatz. Aber warum hast du getauscht?


Ich hab mal die Originaleinstellungen gelassen, weil es mein erstes DH-Bike ist und in der Freeride gesagt wurde, das die ganz gut seien. Verstellen will ich erst bei den kommenden Fahrten. Sag und Federwegsausnutzung passten mit der 250er gut- bis auf Drops. Da die Feder schon mehrere Umdrehungen vorgespannt war und ich davon ausgehe, dass ich beim ersten Mal nicht so aggressiv fuhr, ist eine 300er fuer mich wohl besser.

Mir hat das Gelb des DeeMax nicht gefallen, ausserdem wollte ich breitere Felgen. Jetzt sinds Spank Spike auf Acros .75.


----------



## christophersch (19. März 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Originaleinstellungen gelassen, weil es mein erstes DH-Bike ist und in der Freeride gesagt wurde, das die ganz gut seien. Verstellen will ich erst bei den kommenden Fahrten. Sag und Federwegsausnutzung passten mit der 250er gut- bis auf Drops. Da die Feder schon mehrere Umdrehungen vorgespannt war und ich davon ausgehe, dass ich beim ersten Mal nicht so aggressiv fuhr, ist eine 300er fuer mich wohl besser.
> 
> Mir hat das Gelb des DeeMax nicht gefallen, ausserdem wollte ich breitere Felgen. Jetzt sinds Spank Spike auf Acros .75.



Achso, Ok. Wenn die Feder nur bei größeren Drops und Schlägen an ihre Grenzen kommt, würde ich mal an der Druckstufe etwas rumspielen. Etwas mehr High Speed Druckstufe und dann sieht das bei dem Dämpfer schon gleich ganz anders aus. Und Vorspannen würde ich auch nicht allzu viel. Nur so viel, dass die Feder nicht wackelt. Den Rest dann vielleicht mit etwas mehr Lowspeed Druckstufe.

Aber wie gesagt. ich habe da auch noch kein passendes Setup gefunden und wollte auch mal eine weichere Feder probieren.

Ich schreibe die Tage mal mein aktuelles Dämpfer Setup rein.

Gabelsetup bis jetzt: (ist noch nicht eingefahren, sollte also noch etwas weicher werden)

HS Druckstufe: 3 Klicks
LS Druckstufe: 6 Klicks
Rebound: 7-8 Klicks
Vorspannung: 0 Klicks
Feder: Standart (Blau) bei ca. 72 Kilogramm Gewicht.


----------



## Stromberg (19. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Achso, Ok. Wenn die Feder nur bei größeren Drops und Schlägen an ihre Grenzen kommt, würde ich mal an der Druckstufe etwas rumspielen. Etwas mehr High Speed Druckstufe und dann sieht das bei dem Dämpfer schon gleich ganz anders aus. Und Vorspannen würde ich auch nicht allzu viel. Nur so viel, dass die Feder nicht wackelt. Den Rest dann vielleicht mit etwas mehr Lowspeed Druckstufe.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt. ich habe da auch noch kein passendes Setup gefunden und wollte auch mal eine weichere Feder probieren.
> 
> ...


Meine Gabel hab ich in etwa so wie Du eingestellt und konnte den Federweg bis auf 2 cm Durchschlagschutz gut ausnutzen. da bin ich schon mal froh, dass man nicht 4-5 cm Durschlagschutz spazieren faehrt, wie es schon manchmal ueber die 40 hiess.

Wegen der Feder glaube ich, dass die 300er mit wenig Vorspannung etwa so reagieren sollte, wie die 250er wie ich sie gespannt hatte. Die 250er war eben am Limit und der Drop war nicht besonders gross.


----------



## schwarze13 (19. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Welche Lieferwoche hattest du?


 
11. KW

Bike wurde auch schon an DHL übergeben


----------



## firefix (19. März 2012)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> 11. KW
> 
> Bike wurde auch schon an DHL übergeben



LT für mein Speedzone war auch KW 11. Gesehen hab ich zumindestens schon mal denn Karton im Auto des Postboten am letzen Samstag. Also denn angegebene LT hätte Canyon eingehalten.


----------



## simdiem (19. März 2012)

Mensch bei so vielen Auslieferungen werde ich auch schon ganz wuselig ;-) .

Falls es noch jemand anderes interessiert. WEnn man das FRX auf 2-fach umbauen will, dann funktioniert das nur mit der Adapterplatte, die man extra dazubestellen muss (knapp 15 euro) und als Umwerfer funktionieren die SRAM Direkt Mount S3 ( es gibt noch S1 und S2).
Hab heut angerufen und das war die Antwort. Meins bringt der Osterhase aufm Heimweg mit, also KW16 ^^


----------



## dia-mandt (19. März 2012)

Langsam fang ich echt an zu kotzen.
****t mich der laden ab. Junge junge.
Ich hole das rad sogar ab. Kann doch nicht soooo schwer sein, die scheiß karre nach koblenz zu schaffen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (19. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hab es auch vertauscht, jetzt wo ich es noch mal lese.
> Zwischen dem van rc und dem ccdb liegen meist 100 lbs bei gleichem fahrergewicht.
> Zumindest, wenn man den ganzen angaben der leute hier im canyon forum glauben kann.
> Also wenn man den van rc hat, sollte man nicht den cane creek rechner verwenden.



Ich dachte der CCDB hat sooo einen breiten Einstellbereich. Kann man die Dämpfung nicht theoretisch so weit rausdrehen, bis man in einen dem Van ähnlichen Breich kommt (die Sinnhaftigkeit einmal außenvor). Oder ist der Van so stark unterdämpft (oder der CCDB überdämpft)?

P.S. Die LSC beeinflust den Sag nicht (außer man kann sie wirklich so weit zudrehen, dass wirklich nirgendwo mehr Öl durchfließt, was ich noch nicht erlebt habe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (19. März 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mensch bei so vielen Auslieferungen werde ich auch schon ganz wuselig ;-) .
> 
> Falls es noch jemand anderes interessiert. WEnn man das FRX auf 2-fach umbauen will, dann funktioniert das nur mit der Adapterplatte, die man extra dazubestellen muss (knapp 15 euro) und als Umwerfer funktionieren die SRAM Direkt Mount S3 ( es gibt noch S1 und S2).
> Hab heut angerufen und das war die Antwort. Meins bringt der Osterhase aufm Heimweg mit, also KW16 ^^



Coole Sache, ich möchte auch auf 2fach umbauen, weißt du zufällig welche KeFü dann noch gut dazu passt? dann könnt ich meine Bestellliste schonmal erweitern und mir die Zeit bis KW15 vertreiben


----------



## simdiem (19. März 2012)

Ufff, das ist eine gute Frage. Ich habe mir den Canyon ChainGuide dazubestellt. Der ist auch  am Rockzone verbaut. Von daher müsste das passen. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht was noch passen könnte. ich habe mal gelesen, dass die anderen Kettenführungen das Problem haben könnten, dass sie mit dem Umwerfer beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus kollidieren könnten.  
Weiß jemand, was man beim Einbau des Canyon Chain Guide beachten muss?


----------



## das_pat (19. März 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ufff, das ist eine gute Frage. Ich habe mir den Canyon ChainGuide dazubestellt. Der ist auch  am Rockzone verbaut. Von daher müsste das passen. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht was noch passen könnte. ich habe mal gelesen, dass die anderen Kettenführungen das Problem haben könnten, dass sie mit dem Umwerfer beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus kollidieren könnten.
> Weiß jemand, was man beim Einbau des Canyon Chain Guide beachten muss?




Der Chainguide passt, am "alten FR" mußte ich ewig an der Kefü rumfeilen bis da mal was richtig passte....  Die Bereiche wo es schwierig wird sind bei der Chainguide gleich weggelassen, sollte also plug&play funktionieren. 

Hättest du evtl einen Link zu dem Umwerferadapter, oder bekommt man den nur durch nachfragen, den Chainguide hab ich gefunden, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## simdiem (19. März 2012)

Jo kein Problem. Den Chainguide haste ja schon gefunden. Hier trotzdem nochma der Link:
Chainguide Link: http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F01&item=27165

Zu der Adapterplatte habe ich folgende Daten auf meiner BestellbestÃ¤tigung. Damit solltest du dir wohl auch ordern kÃ¶nnen.

1 StÃ¼ck A1031529

E-Type-plate E57-10
reworked for M20 2CR

14,95â¬ 

Noch ein Wort zum Canyon Service. Ich habe heute angerufen und der Telefonberater fÃ¼r die Werkstatt wusste das mit dem Umwerfer nicht, hat mir aber versprochen sich zu erkundigen und mich dann auf meinem Handy zurÃ¼ckzurufen. Das hat er dann auch gemacht. Soweit alles Top!


----------



## das_pat (19. März 2012)

Super, ich danke dir, werd morgen mal anrufen und die ganzen Teile noch nachordern, wünsch dir noch nen schönen Abend!!!


----------



## simdiem (19. März 2012)

Gern geschehen. Ich werde die Tage auch nochmal anrufen, weil ich heute nicht dazu gekommen bin zu fragen, ob die kleinen Schellen für die Zughüllenführung am Rahmen im Lieferumfang enthalten sind.... 
Dir auch einen schönen Abend! Was für ein FRX wird es denn bei dir?


----------



## das_pat (20. März 2012)

Ich hab glaub iwo mal gelesen, daß die Schellen für die Zugverlegung dabei sind, bin mir alerdings nicht 100%ig sicher.  Ich hab mir das Playzone geordert, weil diverse Teile eh getauscht werden und ich das weis-orange besser finde als alle anderen Farbkombis!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Langsam fang ich echt an zu kotzen.
> ****t mich der laden ab. Junge junge.
> Ich hole das rad sogar ab. Kann doch nicht soooo schwer sein, die scheiß karre nach koblenz zu schaffen.


Wie die Liefersituation bei Canyon aussieht und dass es bei der ersten Serie eines Modells eher zu Verzögerungen kommen kann als bei "alten" Modellen, hast du aber vorher schon gewusst. Wenn man mit sowas nicht klar kommt, sollte man kein Canyon Bike bestellen...! Aber ich kann natürlich nachvollziehen, dass zu auf glühenden Kohlen sitzt. 




das_pat schrieb:


> ich möchte auch auf 2fach umbauen, weißt du zufällig welche KeFü dann noch gut dazu passt?


Wenn du nicht basteln willst, geht nur die Canyon Führung, alternativ eine Custom-Lösung, die auf den Canyon-Standard aufsetzt (z. B. die von kuka). Wenn man den Umwerfer-Adapter entsprehend bearbeitet (ich hatte dazu mal einen ausführlichen Bericht im Torque Thread geschrieben), geht auch jede 2-fach Führung für ISCG05. Mir gefällt die Truvativ X-Guide sehr gut, evtl. werde ich demnächst etwas auf dieser Basis für den Canyon Standard austüfteln. Ich bin mir nur noch etwas unschlüssig wegen der Frage Bash vs. Taco. Eigentlich fahre ich bei 2-fach lieber mit Bash, da der zusätzlich das Abfallen der Kette nach außen verhindert.




simdiem schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was man beim Einbau des Canyon Chain Guide beachten muss?


Nichts!  Einfach den ISCG-Adapter demontieren (sollte bei dir wg. der LS1 verbaut sein) und den Chainguide mit den Schrauben vom Adapter an genau der Stelle montieren.


----------



## dia-mandt (23. März 2012)

so rad ist abgeholt. im L war ne 500er Feder drin.
Mit der 350er die ich noch hatte komme ich jetzt auf 30% SAG.
Leider fejhlt noch ein kurbelabzieher... kommt aber heute von nem freund oder ab in den shop.
dann kann ich die erste testfahrt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (23. März 2012)

Sehr schön! Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Gerät! Ein paar Fragen hätte ich noch an dich:
Was für ein FRX isses denn geworden? Welchen Dämpfer fährst du und wieviel wiegst du denn?

Gruß Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (23. März 2012)

1. Speedzone
2. (noch) den orig. Fox Van RC Performance
3. knapp 90kg


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

So viel kann ich dir schon mal sagen:





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hab ein speedzone bestellt


...also genau "meins"  Fotos nicht vergessen!


----------



## dia-mandt (23. März 2012)

wie gesagt, ist es noch nicht fertig.
wenn ich es schaffen sollte heute die kurbel noch zu tauschen, gibts fotos


----------



## MindPatterns (23. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> 1. Speedzone
> 2. (noch) den orig. Fox Van RC Performance
> 3. knapp 90kg




Fotoooo!

Kannste Dich vlt irgendwie danbeben stellen wenn Du ein Foto machen würdest? Mich würden die Proportionen mal interessieren...


----------



## stonehill (23. März 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Fotoooo!
> 
> Kannste Dich vlt irgendwie danbeben stellen wenn Du ein Foto machen würdest? Mich würden die Proportionen mal interessieren...



Wie die 90 Kilo verteilt sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (23. März 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> Wie die 90 Kilo verteilt sind?


 

Ist das hier ne Partnerbörse oder was?? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (23. März 2012)

von heute morgen.
sorry...handypic
wie gesagt...ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## MindPatterns (23. März 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> Wie die 90 Kilo verteilt sind?



tehehehe... nein geht mehr darum, daß dia sein Radl in L bestellt hat, und ich einfach wissen will wie groß/klein es wirkt.


----------



## MindPatterns (23. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> sorry...handypic
> wie gesagt...ist noch nicht fertig




na toll, jetzt will ichs auch :/


----------



## christophersch (23. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> von heute morgen.
> sorry...handypic
> wie gesagt...ist noch nicht fertig



geil! mehr muss man nicht sagen...
ist das ein SDG Patriot? Wie gefällt er dir? ich überlege mir nämlich auch einen zu kaufen...


----------



## dia-mandt (23. März 2012)

hatte den schon am alten rad. der ist super. 5gr schwerer als der i-fly der drauf war aber bequemer und er sieht seitlich nicht aus wie ein sdg


----------



## Obstbrot (23. März 2012)

geiles gerät, will ich auch haben


----------



## simdiem (23. März 2012)

Sehr schick, und danke für deine Antworten. Laut Fox Spring Rate Calculator ist die 350er Feder für dich genau passend und generiert 30 % Sag, so wie du es berichtet hast. Wie groß bist du denn, wenn du L fährst?


----------



## dia-mandt (23. März 2012)

ich bin 183 allerdings mit SL 89.
also L ist für mich perfekt. fühle mich nicht eingeengt wie beim M.
da kam ich bei vollem lenkeinschlag im sitzen beinahe oben an den gabelholm.


----------



## simdiem (23. März 2012)

Ok, danke dir, jetzt bin ich ein wenig beruhigter. Habe im Torque Thread gelesen, mit was für Körpergrößen die alle noch ein M fahren. Ich habe mir mit 176cm und SL 82 ein M bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (23. März 2012)

das sollte sehr gut passen!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


>


Das Blau passt ja mal gar nicht, Plaste-Pedale sind zu "Dirt" und Moosgummigriffe sind zu "CC"... alles voll schei$$e!!  


Quatsch beiseite... ich denke mal, dass zumindest die Pedale nicht endgültig sind? Das Blau passt erstens super zum Orange (Komplementärfarbe ) und wiederholt sich "automatisch" an Dämpfer und Gabel, gefällt mir. Hope Bremsen sind eh die Macht! Ich würde noch die Leitungsabgänge an den Sätteln ändern - an der Gabel so, dass sie vom Sattel direkt Richtung Tauchrohr geht und sich schön anschmiegt und hinten würdest du die Bewegung in der Leitung am Übergang von der Druckstrebe zum Unterrohr vermeiden, wenn du die Leitung vom Sattel zur Kettenstrebe runter legen würdest (man kann sie so sauberer und fixer verlegen), ist natürlich nur möglich, wenn das mit dem neuen Hinterbau und der PM-Aufnahme funzt, bei meinem alten passts gut. Raw + Orange + Schwarz (ohne Weiß) ist eh total der Hammer, dazu brauche ich nichts weiter zu sagen 




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mit 176cm und SL 82 ein M bestellt...


...und das wird dir einwandfrei passen!


----------



## simdiem (23. März 2012)

Danke Jungs. Also langsam wirds echt heftig mit der Warterei. Bis jetzt hat es mich ehrlich gesagt kein bißchen gejuckt, aber jetzt und vorallem seid ich mein AM letzte Woche verkauft habe ist die Warterei echt übel. Und das momentane Wetter ist da auch wenig hilfreich  Bestellt hatte ich am 31.10. Sprich nächsten Samstag sinds 5 Monate


----------



## dia-mandt (24. März 2012)

Wie gesagt....das ding war nicht fertig als ich das foto gemacht habe.
Hatte ja nichtmal ne kefü geschweige denn eine kette 
Aber jetzt ist es fertig!
Kurbel getauscht, pedale natürlich auch, kefü gewechselt.
Anfang april wird die neue sattelklemme geliefert.
Das blau war leider vom alten rad übrig...und die moosgummigriffe sind einfach gut. Die bleiben!
Und die bremse wird eh noch geserviced inkl. leitung kürzen und ausrichten.
Gibt keine halben sachen an meinem Rad 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das Blau passt ja mal gar nicht, Plaste-Pedale sind zu "Dirt" und Moosgummigriffe sind zu "CC"... alles voll schei$$e!!
> 
> 
> Quatsch beiseite... ich denke mal, dass zumindest die Pedale nicht endgültig sind? Das Blau passt erstens super zum Orange (Komplementärfarbe ) und wiederholt sich "automatisch" an Dämpfer und Gabel, gefällt mir. Hope Bremsen sind eh die Macht! Ich würde noch die Leitungsabgänge an den Sätteln ändern - an der Gabel so, dass sie vom Sattel direkt Richtung Tauchrohr geht und sich schön anschmiegt und hinten würdest du die Bewegung in der Leitung am Übergang von der Druckstrebe zum Unterrohr vermeiden, wenn du die Leitung vom Sattel zur Kettenstrebe runter legen würdest (man kann sie so sauberer und fixer verlegen), ist natürlich nur möglich, wenn das mit dem neuen Hinterbau und der PM-Aufnahme funzt, bei meinem alten passts gut. Raw + Orange + Schwarz (ohne Weiß) ist eh total der Hammer, dazu brauche ich nichts weiter zu sagen
> ...


----------



## simdiem (24. März 2012)

Hey, 
ich bräuchte nochmal für einen Augenblick eure Hilfe. Ich brauche für meinen Fox Van RC Dämpfer eine weichere Feder. Der Fox Feder Rechner spukt 250lbs aus. Jetzt habe ich im Bikemarkt geschaut ob so eine Feder zum Verkauf steht. Ich will mir nicht unbedingt eine neue kaufen, da die 50 Euro kostet und ich eh noch nicht weiß, ob der Dämpfer drinnen bleibt. Das einzige Angebot das ich gefunden habe ist folgendes:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/486182/cat/19

Kann ich die Marzocci Feder bedenkenlos einbauen oder gibt es da irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsprobleme?

Vielen Dank!
Gruß
Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (24. März 2012)

Du musst mal sehen, welchen innendurchmesser die hat.
Und der außendurchmesser sollte nicht höher als 56mm sein sonst könnte die feder am piggy anschlagen.
Ich hätte noch ne passende fox in 300 hier.


----------



## dia-mandt (24. März 2012)

So..hier ein aktuelles Bild.
Sattelklemme wird noch getauscht.
Aber bleibt jetzt vorerst mal so.


----------



## das_pat (24. März 2012)

gefällt!!!!

wie klein aber ne Boxxer in nem "L" Rahmen wirken kann....


----------



## simdiem (24. März 2012)

Brutal Chick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (24. März 2012)

Sieht sehr geil aus 
Machste mit dem Rahmen noch was? Hattest da doch mal was in die Richtung geschrieben wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## dia-mandt (24. März 2012)

Überlege die wippe zu cleanen...also orange weg.


----------



## mr.brown (24. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


>



yes, was für ein geiles geschoss!!! 
jetzt kann ich's erst recht nicht mehr aushalten, zum glück ist übermorgen endlich mein abholtag...


----------



## mr.brown (24. März 2012)

nochmal zum thema wippe cleanen, umlackieren, eloxieren oder was auch immer: 
kann es sein dass teamfahrer die wippe auch in custom eloxfarben kriegen? oder ist umeloxieren doch kein problem?


----------



## mr.brown (24. März 2012)

ich versuch's nochmal in größer...falls man's nicht erkennt, die wippe auf dem bild ist lila!






edit: sorry klappt nich, bin zu blöd.


----------



## mohlo (24. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> ich versuch's nochmal in größer...falls man's nicht erkennt, die wippe auf dem bild ist lila!
> edit: sorry klappt nich, bin zu blöd.



So sieht`s aus...

Zudem scheint auch der TORQUE-Schriftzug gelb/grün zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (24. März 2012)

komisch... wie viele Bikes hat der denn von Canyon bekommen? ich kenn nur das mit der silbernen Wippe/Schriftzug


----------



## dia-mandt (25. März 2012)

Mal ne kleine Nachlieferung:


----------



## Obstbrot (25. März 2012)

gutes gewicht


----------



## dia-mandt (25. März 2012)

Da geht noch was 
Ist eh noch ein neuer LRS angedacht. Nicht sofort, aber der wird kommen und der spart gute 300gr.
Ne titanfeder kommt auch noch, aber die erst, wenn sicher ist, ob die aktuelle federhärte sich als passend heraus stellt.
Also unter 16 geht das echt easy.
Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## mr.brown (25. März 2012)

wie hast du's denn geschafft SO viel einzusparen? 
kannst du mal kurz die parts nennen die du geändert hast?

müsste doch bei 17,04 laut katalog (in M) + sagen wir mal 350g für leichte pedale schon an der 17,4 kg-grenze kratzen!?


----------



## christophersch (25. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> wie hast du's denn geschafft SO viel einzusparen?
> kannst du mal kurz die parts nennen die du geändert hast?
> 
> müsste doch bei 17,04 laut katalog (in M) + sagen wir mal 350g für leichte pedale schon an der 17,4 kg-grenze kratzen!?



Kurbel und Kettenführung sollten zusammen schon fast 550g -600g eingespart haben. LRS sicherlich auch ein wenig.

Ich nehme an, dass es 1Ply Reifen sind. Fahre ich im Moment auch...

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## christophersch (25. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> So..hier ein aktuelles Bild.
> Sattelklemme wird noch getauscht.
> Aber bleibt jetzt vorerst mal so.



Echt schön! 
Ich habe an meinem Rad gerade die Sattelstütze vom Stitched verbaut. Die ist allerdings silber. Sie würde bestimmt perfekt an dein Rad passen.
Und zusätzlich spart sie 30g!


----------



## dia-mandt (25. März 2012)

Also getauscht wurde:

LRS inkl. Reifen spart ein gutes kilo.
Bremse getauscht, allerdings ist die schwerer als die elixir.
Dann lenker und griffe...knapp 100gr
Kefü spart 130gr.
Kurbel spart knapp 400gr
Schaltung gewechselt auf sram inkl. Shortcage und andere kette.
Und die feder in dämpfer ist nun auch 100gr leichter
Habe es leider ja nicht zusammengebaut um es an die waage zu hängen um ein out of the box bild zu bekommen, aber ich tippe in L auf gut 17,3 - 17,4


----------



## mr.brown (25. März 2012)

Sauber, da ist beim LRS ja noch mehr drin als ich dachte!
Was für ne LRS/Reifen-combo haste genau gewählt?


----------



## dia-mandt (25. März 2012)

Mein LRS ist nicht der leichteste.
Ist nur ca. 80gr leichter als der originale.
Sind hope pro II naben mit mavic ex721 felgen.
Als nächster satz sind ebenfalls hope naben mit den ztr flow felgen angedacht.

Edit: reifen sind Maxxis Ardent 2,6 falt (liegen bei knapp 900gr/stck.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.brown (26. März 2012)

Danke, dann werd ich auch mal hin und her rechnen wo ich noch was rausholen kann...gleich geht's erstmal zu canyon das bike abholen...ENDLICH!!


----------



## MindPatterns (26. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Danke, dann werd ich auch mal hin und her rechnen wo ich noch was rausholen kann...gleich geht's erstmal zu canyon das bike abholen...ENDLICH!!




Geil. Fotos und so nicht vergessen


----------



## dia-mandt (26. März 2012)

wenn es geht, häng es mal an die waage "out of the Box"
würd mich mal interessieren


----------



## s1c (26. März 2012)

Ich liebäugel mitm Torque FRX.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage: Speedzone oder Playzone?

Sollte auch etwas touren tauglich sein. Also ich möchte gerne auch mal einen Berg hochpedalieren.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. März 2012)

von der einbaulänge der gabel tun sich die beiden nix...also wirst keinen unterschied beim berg auf fahren merken.
ein spanngurt kann helfen.
kommt drauf an ob du eine singlecrown lieber willst, dann playzone.
ansonsten speedzone.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Danke, dann werd ich auch mal hin und her rechnen wo ich noch was rausholen kann...gleich geht's erstmal zu canyon das bike abholen...ENDLICH!!




also bei den reifen kann man ordentlich sparen.
gute 600gr im satz.
ich fahre immer single ply reifen.
hatte noch nie probleme, weder in willingen noch in winterberg oder saalbach.
daher sparen ich mir das gewicht.
wieso sollte ich die 1300gr pellen dran bauen, wenn es auch so geht


----------



## MindPatterns (26. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> kommt drauf an ob du eine singlecrown lieber willst, dann playzone.
> ansonsten speedzone.



Jetzt seh ich gerade, daß es das Playzone auch in einer anderen Farbe gibt, was mir mehr zusagen würde. Allerdings würd ich lieber mit der Boxxer fahren, müßte dann aber 5 Wochen mehr Wartezeit einrechnen. GNARF!


----------



## dia-mandt (26. März 2012)

in weiß kommt etwas mehr gewicht dazu, da der lack gut 200gr wiegt.
ist zumindest beim normalen torque so.
5 wochen sind ne menge


----------



## MindPatterns (26. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> in weiß kommt etwas mehr gewicht dazu, da der lack gut 200gr wiegt.
> ist zumindest beim normalen torque so.
> 5 wochen sind ne menge




Gut an den lack hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Mit >= 200gr könnte ich allerdings leben... wird aber keine Pulverbeschichtung sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (26. März 2012)

doch.
was sonst.


----------



## MindPatterns (26. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> doch.
> was sonst.



Kona Stinky Lack?


----------



## Jogi (26. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> doch.
> was sonst.



Nasslack!


----------



## Bike_Ride (26. März 2012)

@s1c

Auf dem Playzone sind hinten die größen Ritzel drauf. Sollte also Bergauf doch minimal leichter zu treten als das Speedzone.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. März 2012)

den berg hoch bekommt man auch die totale race maschine nur halt nicht so einfach wie andere bikes.
wenn man nicht hunderte höhenmeter hoch will, dann würde ich mir an deiner stelle mal keine sorgen machen.
alles ne frage des trainings 
sie es mal so.... gibt dann dicke beine ..hehe


----------



## s1c (26. März 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> @s1c
> 
> Auf dem Playzone sind hinten die größen Ritzel drauf. Sollte also Bergauf doch minimal leichter zu treten als das Speedzone.



Dann wird es wohl tatsächlich das Playzone. Hat es sich mit den Montierungsfehlern wieder ein bisschen gelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (26. März 2012)

na ja, also wegen einer deore kassette würde ich jetzt nicht zum playzone greifen.
die kostet 20 eu und ist bleischwer.
dann lieber das speedzone und erstmal schauen, ob die 11-26er nicht doch reicht.
also mir reicht sie (ich fahre 9 fach)


----------



## Bike_Ride (26. März 2012)

Ist auf dem Speedzone nicht auch ne 10er Kassette drauf ?

Ich hätte prinzipiell auch lieber das Speedzone genommen. Da mir aber KW17 beim Playzone immernoch lieber war, als KW 22 beim Speedzone, ist es das Playzone geworden.
Wenn ich jetzt überlege das es immernoch 4 Wochen sind könnte ich heulen.
Das Wetter ist soooooo gut. Der Trail hat nen mega griffigen Boden.
Und was mach ich ? Ich sitz an meinem Abschlussprojekt anstatt Rad zu fahren. Wie auch....

Aber sag mal dia, was ich dich schon seit geraumer Zeit fragen wollte.
Woher genau kommst du aus Köln und wo fährt man da DH ? ^^
Ich bin da immer auf der Suche nach neuen Sachen. Und bis zum Hauptbahnhof fahr ich ne Stunde Zug. Das würd ich dank meines Jobtickets für nen guten Trail gerne mal in kauf nehmen. Sofern du bock hast und mein Hobel dann endlich mal da ist ^^


----------



## dia-mandt (26. März 2012)

ich komme von der schäl sick 
dh fahren ist hier nicht, aber es gibt hier ein paar kleinere trails mit ein paar sprüngen und drops.
fahren aber eher nach forsbach oder altenberg.
und natürlich winterberg/willingen.
auf dem speedzone ist ne 10fach drauf (sram pg 1050) allerdings habe ich mein sram schaltwerk/schifter verwendet und das ist 9fach, daher auch ne 11-26er 9fach kassette.


----------



## Bike_Ride (26. März 2012)

Okay ^^
Dann bin ich doch zu Köln unerfahren um zu wissen, wo das alles ist XD
Mir sagt ehrlich gesagt keiner der Namen was 
In welche Richtung gehts da ? Weit weg vom HBF ?


----------



## dia-mandt (26. März 2012)

Also altenberg und forsbach ist nicht mehr köln. Ca 20 km weg.
Aber die trails sind unter anderem in der nähe vom fc stadion.


----------



## s1c (27. März 2012)

hat eigentlich jemand das Playzone in Weiß / Gelb?
Oder zumindest ein Foto in freier Wildbahn?


----------



## das_pat (27. März 2012)

ich lade sofort ein pic hoch wenns da ist  würd aber auch gerne mal eins außerhalb der canyon homepage sehen!


----------



## s1c (27. März 2012)

Oh, wann solls denn kommen?


----------



## MindPatterns (27. März 2012)

Bzgl. der Lackierung - habe gerade folgende Email von Canyon bekommen:

[...]
Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Bikes. Die Farbe light withe-orange ist Nasslackiert, bei der Farbe deep black ano-blue handelt es sich jedoch um einen anodisierten Rahmen (Pulverbeschichtet). 
[...]

Steh ich aufm Schlauch?! Wie kann denn ein anodisierter Rahmen pulverbeschichtet sein? Anodisiert ist... anodisiert. Wo solln da Lack sein?


----------



## dia-mandt (27. März 2012)

Tja. Das ist das was ich schon öfter von canyon gelesen habe..... nicht fachkundige mitarbeiter.
Mir hatte mal einer im showroom erklären wollen, dass das strive ein dreigelenker ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (27. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Tja. Das ist das was ich schon öfter von canyon gelesen habe..... nicht fachkundige mitarbeiter.
> Mit hatte mal einer im showroom erklären wollen, dass das strive ein dreigelenker ist



*g* Also was meinste wie die Chancen stehen, daß es doch eine Pulverlackierung hat?


----------



## dia-mandt (27. März 2012)

Also das schwarze ist definitiv ano/elox.
Das weiße kann natürlich auch Nasslack sein.
Ob es gepulvert ist.... Who knows. Canyon wohl nicht


----------



## MindPatterns (27. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also das schwarze ist definitiv ano/elox.
> Das weiße kann natürlich auch Nasslack sein.
> Ob es gepulvert ist.... Who knows. Canyon wohl nicht




hehe. Naja das anodisierte kenn ich ja. Seh ich ja an meinem Nerve jeden Tag 
Naja, mal schauen was er antwortet.


----------



## MindPatterns (27. März 2012)

So, hier die Antwort:

[...]
Bitte entschuldigen Sie das Missverständnis meinerseits. Die anodisierten
Rahmen sind natürlich nicht Pulverbeschichtet, sondern haben Ihre schwarze Farbe durch ein Anodisierungsbad erhalten.
[...]

Und ja, hat mir nochmal bestätigt, daß das Playzone in weiß def. nasslackiert ist

Kann mir jemand was über die Lackqualität von Canyon Rahmen sagen? Wenn es so ist wie beim Stinky, dann warte ich wohl wirklich noch auf das Speedzone in Raw...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2012)

Jaja, der liebe Canyon Support... echt traurig, dass die sich mit so Aktionen immer noch selbst lächerlich machen.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich fahre immer single ply reifen.
> hatte noch nie probleme, weder in willingen noch in winterberg oder saalbach.
> daher sparen ich mir das gewicht.
> wieso sollte ich die 1300gr pellen dran bauen, wenn es auch so geht


Naja, Winterberg und Willingen kann man ja auch gut mit einem 1ply Larsen fahren  Da sind viele meiner Hometrails (alles Wanderwege) deutlich ruppiger...! In Saalbach war ich noch nicht.
Ich war auch immer auf 1ply (bzw. Schwalbe FR) unterwegs, wiege nicht viel und bin absolut kein Mosher, aber auch ich habe in Lac Blanc und in Flims ein paar Schläuche gefetzt, z. T. sogar DH-Schläuche. Und da mir im Park oder Urlaub die Zeit zu schade ist, um sie mit Schlauch wechseln oder flicken zu verbringen, bin ich da in Zukunft auf DH-Reifen unterwegs 
BTW: sieht extrem gut aus, deine Karre!




Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Auf dem Playzone sind hinten die größen Ritzel drauf. Sollte also Bergauf doch minimal leichter zu treten als das Speedzone.


als ob es nicht möglich wäre, die Kassette + Kette zu wechseln


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was über die Lackqualität von Canyon Rahmen sagen? Wenn es so ist wie beim Stinky, dann warte ich wohl wirklich noch auf das Speedzone in Raw...


egal wie - Lack ist immer schlechter als Pulver, raw (was auch "irgendwie" beschichtet ist) oder Elox. Ich habe mein FR in raw jetzt seit knapp 2,5 Jahren und kann dir sagen, dass das sehr dankbar ist. Hat zwar schon zig Macken (viele z. B. am Oberrohr von den Schützern) aber das sieht bei weitem nicht so hässlich aus wie bei Lack. Gerade bei weiß, wo sich dann auch noch Dreck in den Kratzern absetzt...


----------



## dia-mandt (27. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> egal wie - Lack ist immer schlechter als Pulver, raw (was auch "irgendwie" beschichtet ist) oder Elox. Ich habe mein FR in raw jetzt seit knapp 2,5 Jahren und kann dir sagen, dass das sehr dankbar ist. Hat zwar schon zig Macken (viele z. B. am Oberrohr von den Schützern) aber das sieht bei weitem nicht so hässlich aus wie bei Lack. Gerade bei weiß, wo sich dann auch noch Dreck in den Kratzern absetzt...



So sieht es aus.
Bei weiß wird ein kratzer sehr schnell zu sehen sein.

@Mindpatterns

Also der lack von meinem stinky war super.
Nix abgeplatzt oder so.
Konnte mich da nicht beklagen.
War eins aus 2009.


----------



## MindPatterns (27. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also der lack von meinem stinky war super.
> Nix abgeplatzt oder so.
> Konnte mich da nicht beklagen.
> War eins aus 2009.



Hatte dasselbe. Mußte den Rahmen nur angucken und mir ist der Lack entgegengekommen :/


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> als ob es nicht möglich wäre, die Kassette + Kette zu wechseln



Davon spricht ja auch keiner. Er warf das Argument "Bergauf-treten" in den Raum. Daraufhin hab ich ihn lediglich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das Playzone ne "größere" Kassette verbaut hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (27. März 2012)

Hatte eigentlich schon mal einer Zeit, ein bisschen mit dem Trackflip rumzuspielen?


----------



## nukular2008 (27. März 2012)

@dia-mandt: Haste das Bike eigentlich schon gefahren und kannst was zur Federhärte sagen? Passt die 350er (SAG passte ja hast du gesagt)?
Ich hab mich gerade mal in voller Montur und mit Rucksack auf die Wage gestellt: 96,5kg.
Der Rechner sagt je nach Federweg ~350lbs/inch (185mm) bzw. ~390lbs/inch (203mm). Ne 400er wär da glaub ich besser, oder?


----------



## funksoulbrother (27. März 2012)

mykill.meyers schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt die ersten ja wohl raus sind:
> ich würde ein FRX in "M" zum Proberollen suchen, meins kommt erst KW 20, am besten bayrischer Raum.
> Merce



Servus,

habe ein Speedzone in M. Ort : München

wenn interesse - schick PN

gruss

jan


----------



## fatal_error (27. März 2012)

hast du es schon zu Hause?
Möchte mal ein User Bild von einem Speedzone ohne Änderungen.
Auf den Bildern von Canyon wirkt das Orange irgendwie mehr Gold find ich. 

gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Davon spricht ja auch keiner. Er warf das Argument "Bergauf-treten" in den Raum. Daraufhin hab ich ihn lediglich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das Playzone ne "größere" Kassette verbaut hat.


so wie du das geschrieben hast, klang es nach einem Kaufargument für das Playzone, falls man auch bergauf fahren will


----------



## visualex (27. März 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> hast du es schon zu Hause?
> Möchte mal ein User Bild von einem Speedzone ohne Änderungen.
> Auf den Bildern von Canyon wirkt das Orange irgendwie mehr Gold find ich.
> 
> gruß



Hier sind "Real Life" Bilder vom Demoday:
https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day#5646577001869523746
https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day#5646576808762764402
https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day#5646576940367772274

Mich würden aber auch ein paar User-Bilder interessieren.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (27. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> so wie du das geschrieben hast, klang es nach einem Kaufargument für das Playzone, falls man auch bergauf fahren will



Xd im Endeffekt ist es ja auch ein Kaufargument. Wenn auch ein eher kleineres. Ich wollte den User nur drauf hin weisen.
Ich hätte mir auch lieber nen Speedzone bestellt, aber 5 Wochen mehr Wartezeit hätte ich einfach nicht ausgehalten. 
Hatte ich glaub ich auch 2 Posts weiter unten geschrieben.


----------



## s1c (27. März 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Hier sind "Real Life" Bilder vom Demoday:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day#5646577001869523746
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day#5646576808762764402
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day#5646576940367772274
> ...



Sehr geil. Das weiße wird sowas von bestellt...


----------



## fatal_error (27. März 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Hier sind "Real Life" Bilder vom Demoday:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day#5646577001869523746
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day#5646576808762764402
> https://picasaweb.google.com/107471211797197579543/EB2011_Demo_Day#5646576940367772274
> ...



kenne ich leider schon


----------



## s1c (27. März 2012)

welche Pedale sind da auf den Fotos eigentlich drauf? Wieso kann man die nicht direkt dazu kaufen? Und wieso verkauft man ein Rad ohne Pedale?


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. März 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> ...Und wieso verkauft man ein Rad ohne Pedale?


 
weil Pedale genauso eine individuelle Geschichte ist wie die Wahl deines Mädels.

Kannst Du auch gleich mitordern...die Pedale meine ich...

Beste Grüße


----------



## LordLinchpin (27. März 2012)

ich konnte meins inzwischen auch etwas mehr testen, die 4ooer passt bei mir perfekt, habe so ziemlich genau 30%, dämpfer ist bis auf 2 klicks lsc in grundsetup geblieben. morgen gehts nach thale, da teste ich es mal n bisschen fixer, aber passen tuts super, komme glücklicherweise sehr gut damit zurecht


----------



## goolem (27. März 2012)

@Stromberg
Hab gestern mein gepimptes Playzone ein bisschen über Trails gehetzt. Da ich jeweils die 150 Hm wieder hoch musste bin ich 185 hoch gefahren. Der Effekt zwischen hoch und tief ist wirklich spührbar. Mit hohem Tretlager gleicht das FRX ziemlich einem normalem Torque. Bergauf - gestern sogar ziemlich heftig - steigt das Vorderrad zeimlich spät. Das kurze Steuerrohr zeigt hier wohl Wirkung. Zudem sackt der Stahlfederdämpfer an Rampen nicht so stark ein wie der DHX am Torque meines Sohnes. Mit hohem Tretlager ist das Steuerverhalten auf der flinken Seite.
Gut ist auch die Handhabung des Trackflip. 1 min und der Dämpfer ist umgehängt. Der Wechsel von 185 auf 200 hat seine Tücken, da sich der Federquotient ändert. Also Feder passend für 185 kaufen und bei 200 vorspannen. Mir ist die 400er Feder bei 185 zu hart (81kg). Werde aber auf Vivid Air umsteigen, dann kann ich den Dämpfer schnell abstimmen.
Ansonten bin ich wirklich begeistert vom Bike. Wiegt momentan 16,5kg und wird mein Bike für Freeridetouren, Bike-Attack und Finale Trails.
Schade ist einzig die Versekbarkeit der Sattelstütze. Bei meiner Schrittlänge (90) kann ich zwischen einer zu kurzen oder nicht ganz einfahrbaren Stütze wählen. Eine Rever wird hier Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## s1c (27. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> weil Pedale genauso eine individuelle Geschichte ist wie die Wahl deines Mädels.
> 
> Kannst Du auch gleich mitordern...die Pedale meine ich...
> 
> Beste Grüße


Aber das kann man ja auch von Lenkern, Griffen und Bremsen behaupten. Ich konnte keine Mitordern. Sehe auch keine im Checkout.


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. März 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Aber das kann man ja auch von Lenkern, Griffen und Bremsen behaupten. Ich konnte keine Mitordern. Sehe auch keine im Checkout.


 

Genauso wie es in Hangover keine Berge gibt, gibt es entweder hier:

http://www.canyon.com/shop/?type=accessories#tab-accessories

Pedale als Neuradkombi.

oder gehe mal einfach um die Ecke zu deinem Radshop. Wenn Du das nicht schaffst solltest du es nicht nur unterlassen, dich mit einem Freerider in den Verkehr einer völlig platten und langweiligen deutschen Stadt zu begeben, sondern auch bitte kein Rad bestellen. 

Soory nicht böse nehmen...aber diskutiere das bitte mit der Hotline...Herrn Arnold oder wem auch immer...

Beste Grüße


----------



## nf2 (27. März 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Aber das kann man ja auch von Lenkern, Griffen und Bremsen behaupten. Ich konnte keine Mitordern. Sehe auch keine im Checkout.



Falls du ein paar neue Spank Spike Pedale (das sind die auf der canyon-homepage am FRX verbauten) in orange für dein FRX brauchst, siehe mal in meine Signatur, hätte welche abzugeben. Achja und für dein Kasettenproblem hätte ich da auch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (27. März 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Aber das kann man ja auch von Lenkern, Griffen und Bremsen behaupten. Ich konnte keine Mitordern. Sehe auch keine im Checkout.



Du musst die Pedale schon seperat im Shop suchen und in den Warenkorb legen 
Schick Canyon einfach noch ne Mail und sag die sollen die deiner Bestellung hinzufügen. Seperat bestellt (ohne Bike) sind die nämlich 15 teurer


----------



## das_pat (27. März 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Das weiße wird sowas von bestellt...



Ich bin auch froh, das weiße bestellt zu haben, wirkt auf jeden fall viel edler als das anodisierte


----------



## mr.brown (27. März 2012)

mal kurz zu den gewichtsanfragen: 
speedzone in M mit pedalen (360g) grad gewogen: 17,4 kg. also exakt wie im katalog versprochen.


----------



## s1c (27. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Genauso wie es in Hangover keine Berge gibt, gibt es entweder hier:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/shop/?type=accessories#tab-accessories
> 
> ...



Ja, hab sie nun auch gefunden. Hatte irgendwie die Kategorie Ã¼bersehen. My Fault.

Und jemand der aus "Essen" kommt, sollte sich nicht so ausm Fenster lehnen. Allein schon der Name.... Essen... Also bitte..

@nf2: Vielen Dank! Aber 80â¬ + Versand. Dann bestelle ich sie gleich bei Canyon mit und hab keinen Stress. FÃ¼r jemanden der das Rad bei Canyon kauft ist dein Preis etwas... naja... unattraktiv. Aber vielen Dank trotzdem 

@das_pat: Ja, sehe ich genauso! Hoffentlich hÃ¤lt der Nasslack.


----------



## christophersch (27. März 2012)

So, nochmal ein Bild. Actionfotos sind im Album...





Grüße

PS: Ich bin jedes mal überrascht, wie das Bike nach vorne zieht, wenn man in die Pedalen tritt. Fast auf Enduro-Bike Niveau!


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. März 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Ja, hab sie nun auch gefunden. Hatte irgendwie die Kategorie übersehen. My Fault.
> 
> Und jemand der aus "Essen" kommt, sollte sich nicht so ausm Fenster lehnen. Allein schon der Name.... Essen... Also bitte..




Ich komme nicht aus Essen sondern wohne nur hier in Kettwig berufsbedingt. 

Essen ist genauso wie Kassel, Paderborn, Osnabrück, Wolfsburg, Gütersloh, Bielfeld, Fulda und leider auch Hangover...eine Stadt bei der man weder genau weiß noch wissen möchte wo das genau ist...denn es lohnt sich etwa so sehr wie zu wissen wieviele Kubikmeter Taschentücher von der Firma Tempo jährlich vollgerotzt werden! 

Dennoch gibt es an der Ruhr überraschend viel Möglichkeiten bei sehr sehr wenig Höhenmetern im Vergleich zu südlicheren Gefilden...hier heißt es halt jeden Buckel 4 mal hoch...dann stimmts auch wieder mit den Höhenmetern.

Beste Grüße...

P.S. Google shopping wirt mittlerweile ganz brauchbare Niedrigpreise aus...auch für Pedale


----------



## dia-mandt (27. März 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> @dia-mandt: Haste das Bike eigentlich schon gefahren und kannst was zur Federhärte sagen? Passt die 350er (SAG passte ja hast du gesagt)?
> Ich hab mich gerade mal in voller Montur und mit Rucksack auf die Wage gestellt: 96,5kg.
> Der Rechner sagt je nach Federweg ~350lbs/inch (185mm) bzw. ~390lbs/inch (203mm). Ne 400er wär da glaub ich besser, oder?



Bis jetzt ist die 350er super. 
Hinterrad klebt am boden.
Morgen gehts noch mal lis...fine tuning.
Welchen rechner hast du benutzt?
Denke dass das mit den rechnern immer so ne sache ist.
Jedes rad ist anders.


----------



## christophersch (27. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht aus Essen sondern wohne nur hier in Kettwig berufsbedingt.
> 
> Essen ist genauso wie Kassel, Paderborn, Osnabrück, Wolfsburg, Gütersloh, Bielfeld, Fulda und leider auch Hangover...eine Stadt bei der man weder genau weiß noch wissen möchte wo das genau ist...denn es lohnt sich etwa so sehr wie zu wissen wieviele Kubikmeter Taschentücher von der Firma Tempo jährlich vollgerotzt werden!
> 
> ...



ahahah ich lach mich hier kaputt. selten so einen witzigen comment gelesen 



btw. den (Vor)letzten Satz würde ich mir gerne für meine Signatur ausleihen. Trifft für HH nämlich auch ganz gut zu...


----------



## simdiem (27. März 2012)

@goolem
Danke für deinen Bericht. 
Kannst du auch ein paar Bilder machen und die hier einstellen?

Also nach allem was ich hier bisher lesen konnte vorallem in Bezug zu Fahrbarkeit des FRX bergauf im Vergleich zum Torque, deckt sich das genau mit meiner Hoffnung und mit meinen Plänen, die ich mit dem FRX vorhabe!!!

Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit im Forum viele Bilder vom FRX in schwarz gesehen hatte und diese mir auch gut gefallen haben, bin ich schon ins Schwanken gekommen, ob ich mit weiß/gold(für mich ist das definitiv ein dunkles Gold) glücklich werde,  insbesondere, da mein letztes Bike auch ein weißes war. 

ABER nachdem ich mir die Bilder vom Demo Day angesehen habe.. Leck mich am Ar***, schei*** sieht die Kombi geil aus  , hab ich definitiv alles richtig gemacht.

Und langsam trudeln auch die weiteren Teile für den Umbau ein. Heute ist die schwarze XT Kurbel eingetroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (28. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist die 350er super.
> Hinterrad klebt am boden.
> Morgen gehts noch mal lis...fine tuning.
> Welchen rechner hast du benutzt?
> ...



Den hier:
http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f



			
				LordLinchpin schrieb:
			
		

> ich konnte meins inzwischen auch etwas mehr testen, die 4ooer passt bei  mir perfekt, habe so ziemlich genau 30%, dämpfer ist bis auf 2 klicks  lsc in grundsetup geblieben. morgen gehts nach thale, da teste ich es  mal n bisschen fixer, aber passen tuts super, komme glücklicherweise  sehr gut damit zurecht



bei welchem Gewicht?



			
				simdiem schrieb:
			
		

> (für mich ist das definitiv ein dunkles Gold)


Die Bilder täuschen da teilweise etwas, in echt ist das schon orange


----------



## s1c (28. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht aus Essen sondern wohne nur hier in Kettwig berufsbedingt.
> 
> Essen ist genauso wie Kassel, Paderborn, Osnabrück, Wolfsburg, Gütersloh, Bielfeld, Fulda und leider auch Hangover...eine Stadt bei der man weder genau weiß noch wissen möchte wo das genau ist...denn es lohnt sich etwa so sehr wie zu wissen wieviele Kubikmeter Taschentücher von der Firma Tempo jährlich vollgerotzt werden!
> 
> ...



Hach,

ja die Sache mit Braunschweig, Wolfsburg und wie sie nicht alle heissen ist mir bereits aufgefallen. Niemand will wirklich wissen wo diese Städte überhaupt liegen. Und wenn man es weiß, dann vergisst man es schnell wieder. Das ist auch gut so.

Hannover ist da anders. Hannover ist Grün. Hannover ist zwar flach, aber dennoch zum Wohnen ausgesprochen gut geeignet. In unmittelbarer Nähe befindet sich sogar der Deister, in dem wir alle unser hobby fröhnen können. Man behauptet ja sogar, dass der Deister die Alpen des kleinen Mannes sei. Welche Stadt kann sowas schon von sich behaupten?


----------



## USB (28. März 2012)

Moin , 

habe seit ein paar Tagen ein Speedzone 6.0 das ganze bike macht einen 
wertigen Eindruck, bis auf die Plastikeinheit ziwischen Sattel & Sattelstütze . Was ist wenn mein bike in z.b.Winterberg vom Lift fällt  

Des weiteren ist mir aufgefallen das bei der Boxxergabel der Abstand von
vorne in die´(auf die) Gabel reingeschaut der Abstand linker Holm zu Reifen
ein paar mm mehr ist als von rechtem Gabelholm zu Reifenabstand . Stimmen da die Hülsen nicht oder gibt es dafür eine trifftigen Grund ? 

Ihr könnt ja bei Euch mal reinschauen es fällt auch ohne zu messen auf . 

Ansonsten fährt sich das bike echt top , da gibts nichts zu meckern 

Gruss

PS. der Rahmen sieht im RAW Zustand einfach nur MEGA aus , da kann weiß oder schwarz " auf keinen fall mithalten "


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2012)

Wayne?


----------



## fatal_error (28. März 2012)

Bilder?


----------



## stonehill (28. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht aus Essen sondern wohne nur hier in Kettwig berufsbedingt.
> 
> Essen ist genauso wie Kassel, Paderborn, Osnabrück, Wolfsburg, Gütersloh, Bielfeld, Fulda und leider auch Hangover...eine Stadt bei der man weder genau weiß noch wissen möchte wo das genau ist...denn es lohnt sich etwa so sehr wie zu wissen wieviele Kubikmeter Taschentücher von der Firma Tempo jährlich vollgerotzt werden!



Axel Springer Verlag? 

Der Rest ist leider Quatsch. Ist aber der falsche Thread das hier zu diskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (28. März 2012)

@nukular2008

Bei mir kommt da 396,5 raus, mit 92 kg, 76mm hub und 203mm federweg.
Aber was diese rechner ja nie einrechnen, sind die verschiedenen hinterbausysteme bzw übersetzungsverhältnisse.
Und ob der rahmen eher linear oder progressiv ist, nimmt er auch nicht mit in die berechnung.
So....jetzt erst mal nach altenberg...testen.


----------



## simdiem (28. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> So....jetzt erst mal nach altenberg...testen.



Fahrbericht nicht vergessen


----------



## Stromberg (28. März 2012)

goolem schrieb:


> @Stromberg
> Hab gestern mein gepimptes Playzone ein bisschen über Trails gehetzt. Da ich jeweils die 150 Hm wieder hoch musste bin ich 185 hoch gefahren. Der Effekt zwischen hoch und tief ist wirklich spührbar. Mit hohem Tretlager gleicht das FRX ziemlich einem normalem Torque. Bergauf - gestern sogar ziemlich heftig - steigt das Vorderrad zeimlich spät. Das kurze Steuerrohr zeigt hier wohl Wirkung. Zudem sackt der Stahlfederdämpfer an Rampen nicht so stark ein wie der DHX am Torque meines Sohnes. Mit hohem Tretlager ist das Steuerverhalten auf der flinken Seite.
> Gut ist auch die Handhabung des Trackflip. 1 min und der Dämpfer ist umgehängt. Der Wechsel von 185 auf 200 hat seine Tücken, da sich der Federquotient ändert. Also Feder passend für 185 kaufen und bei 200 vorspannen. Mir ist die 400er Feder bei 185 zu hart (81kg). Werde aber auf Vivid Air umsteigen, dann kann ich den Dämpfer schnell abstimmen.
> Ansonten bin ich wirklich begeistert vom Bike. Wiegt momentan 16,5kg und wird mein Bike für Freeridetouren, Bike-Attack und Finale Trails.
> Schade ist einzig die Versekbarkeit der Sattelstütze. Bei meiner Schrittlänge (90) kann ich zwischen einer zu kurzen oder nicht ganz einfahrbaren Stütze wählen. Eine Rever wird hier Abhilfe schaffen.


Danke fuer den ausfuehrlichen Bericht. Ich wollte erst mal den Federweg gleich lassen und nur den Lenkwinkel aendern, weil das Rad in ein paar Wochen in Calizzano/Molini zum Einsatz kommt, wo es etwas winkliger ist. Grossartig bergauf treten will ich mit dem Rad nicht.


----------



## Bike_Ride (28. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> @nukular2008
> 
> Bei mir kommt da 396,5 raus, mit 92 kg, 76mm hub und 203mm federweg.
> Aber was diese rechner ja nie einrechnen, sind die verschiedenen hinterbausysteme bzw übersetzungsverhältnisse.
> ...



Und deinen Eindruck für die Federhärte bitte nicht vergessen (;
Ich will mir demnächst noch nen Vivid Ordern und da schwank ich jetzt zwischen 350er und 400er bei meinen 96kg fahrfertig ^^

Edit: Weis einer von euch vielleicht ob ich beim Vivid die vorhandenen Buchsen vom Fox nehmen kann ? Sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder ?


----------



## das_pat (28. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> @nukular2008
> 
> Bei mir kommt da 396,5 raus, mit 92 kg, 76mm hub und 203mm federweg.
> Aber was diese rechner ja nie einrechnen, sind die verschiedenen hinterbausysteme bzw übersetzungsverhältnisse.
> ...



Es gibt aber einen der viele Sachen mit einberechnet, wie z.b. das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus und die Vorspannung in mm der Feder, aber ich find den einfach nicht mehr, den Link hab ich hier mal im IBC gefunden....  

Wenn den jemand kennt bitte Posten!!!!


----------



## simdiem (28. März 2012)

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/mtbspringratecalculator.htm

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Hilft vielleicht? 
Tipp: www.google.de dann  spring rate calculator eingeben
https://www.google.de/#hl=de&sugexp....,cf.osb&fp=b19f1a1dbe8d509b&biw=1920&bih=995


----------



## mr.brown (28. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ...mit 92 kg, *76mm hub* und 203mm federweg...



Mal ne allgemeine Frage zum Hub des Dämpfers: Habt ihr alle eine ...*x3* Feder in euren FRX drin? (CCDB jetzt mal ausgenommen, ich mein nur die Fox Dämpfer)
Ich hab im Auslieferungszustand nämlich eine 400*x3,25* verbaut...


----------



## simdiem (28. März 2012)

3,25 ist richtig. Das ist die Fox Angabe für Federn mit 3" Hub. die 0,25 ist das Maß, das die Feder noch Luft hat, wenn sie mit 3" zusammengestaucht ist. So habe ich das auf jeden Fall auf der Fox HP verstanden...
Bei anderen Herstellern ist das nicht so


----------



## mr.brown (28. März 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> 3,25 ist richtig. Das ist die Fox Angabe für Federn mit 3" Hub.
> Bei anderen Herstellern ist das nicht so



Und das gilt nur für die Fox-Federn, versteh ich das richtig? 
Was ist dann wenn ich z.B. ne Titanfeder nachrüsten will von einem anderen Hersteller...muss ich dann die 3,25" Fox durch z.B. eine 3" Nukeproof ersetzen?


----------



## dia-mandt (28. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Und das gilt nur für die Fox-Federn, versteh ich das richtig?
> muss ich dann die 3,25" Fox durch z.B. eine 3" Nukeproof ersetzen?



Genau so!
3" passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (28. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Und das gilt nur für die Fox-Federn, versteh ich das richtig?



Ja, das gilt ganz genau nur für Fox Feder. Extrawürstchen und so 



mr.brown schrieb:


> Was ist dann wenn ich z.B. ne Titanfeder nachrüsten will von einem anderen Hersteller...muss ich dann die 3,25" Fox durch z.B. eine 3" Nukeproof ersetzen?



Ganz genau, wie diamandt schon bestätigte!


----------



## MindPatterns (28. März 2012)

Von:
http://blog.canyon.com/?p=7047

Zitat:
"The overall feel of the FRX is amazing. It really is a little DH Bike  when its set up with 185mm travel and slack geometry. Enough for most  parks and perfect for massive jumps."

Soll heißen, wenn er hinten auf 185 stellt, daß die Geo dann "flacher" ist? Oder stellt er hinten auf 185, weil er vorne auch nur 180 drin hat?


----------



## nukular2008 (28. März 2012)

flach oder steil (64°/65°) lässt sich seperat vom Federweg verstellen, man hat also 4 Möglichkeiten den Hinterbau einzustellen.

was mich als Neuling auf dem Planet Fully aber auch mal interessiert: sowohl in dem Zitat oben, als auch bei der Beschreibung zum FRX Rahmen steht sinngemäß "185mm für große Sprünge". Rein intuitiv hätte ich vermutet, dass man bei großen Sprüngen eher mehr Federweg haben will, warum ist dem scheinbar nicht so?


----------



## firefix (28. März 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Von:
> http://blog.canyon.com/?p=7047
> 
> Zitat:
> ...


Soll heißen das er hinten 185mm Federweg und flachen Winkel eingestellt hat. Warum er das gemacht hat steht da nicht.


----------



## simdiem (28. März 2012)

In der 185mm Einstellung ist das Tretlager tiefer! Könnte das ein Grund sein???
Um zur Verwirrung noch ein wenig beizutragen ^^. Ich habe gelesen, dass 185mm für technische Trails sein soll und 203 für. DH. Wenn ich jedoch sehr technische Sachen fahr, ist mir doch auch die Bodenfreiheit wichtig. Sprich hohes Tretlager, also 203 mm. Das steht aber im Gegensatz zu den empfohlenen 185 mm ..?


----------



## christophersch (28. März 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> In der 185mm Einstellung ist das Tretlager tiefer! Könnte das ein Grund sein???
> Um zur Verwirrung noch ein wenig beizutragen ^^. Ich habe gelesen, dass 185mm für technische Trails sein soll und 203 für. DH. Wenn ich jedoch sehr technische Sachen fahr, ist mir doch auch die Bodenfreiheit wichtig. Sprich hohes Tretlager, also 203 mm. Das steht aber im Gegensatz zu den empfohlenen 185 mm ..?



Halbe Wahrheit. Bei steilem Lenkwinkel ist das Tretlager, unabhängig vom Federweg, 1cm höher. Der LW/Tretlagerhöhen - Unterschied zwischen 185 und 203mm fällt marginal aus. Wird ja noch nicht einmal irgendwo angegeben. Dürften also nur weniger Millimeter sein.

Dass einem 185mm FW in technischem Gelände empfohlen werden, hat vielmehr damit zu tun, dass man bei derartigem Gelände schlicht und ergreifend nicht so viel Federweg benötigt.

Grüße

Edit: Rob J fährt 185mm bei Sprüngen, weil er das Frx als Freerider aufgebaut hat. Zudem fuhr er "früher" viel Dirtjump und braucht den Federweg wohl auch nicht. Und wenn es ruppiger wird, hat der sein zweites Frx, welches er als DH Bike aufgebaut hat (mit Doppelrücke).

EDIT 2: 2 Bikes sind besser als Track-Flip wechseln!


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Halbe Wahrheit. Bei steilem Lenkwinkel ist das Tretlager, unabhängig vom Federweg, 1cm höher. Der LW/Tretlagerhöhen - Unterschied zwischen 185 und 203mm fällt marginal aus. Wird ja noch nicht einmal irgendwo angegeben. Dürften also nur weniger Millimeter sein.
> 
> Dass einem 185mm FW in technischem Gelände empfohlen werden, hat vielmehr damit zu tun, dass man bei derartigem Gelände schlicht und ergreifend nicht so viel Federweg benötigt.
> 
> Grüße



Um meinen Senf auch noch dazu zu gehen :

Bei gleicher Tretlagerhöhe und mehr Federweg kommt das Tretlager im voll eingefederten Zustand deutlich näher an den Boden, was im groben Gelände durchaus kritisch werden kann. 

Ein Kumpel hat sich bei einem Road Gap Jump bei der Landung an einem Stein, der nicht weit aus dem Boden Schaute, das Pedal abgerissen und ein paar schöne Markierungen in der Wade geholt. 

ergo:

203mm: für ultimative Bodenhaftung in schnell gefahrenem groben Gelände (DH)

185mm: für große Sprünge und überall dort, wo man keine 203mm Federweg braucht 

Am Besten probiert man es für sich selber aus.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. März 2012)

So...da ist er nun rum, der erste Tag in richtiger Umgebung für das FRX und ich bin definitiv begeistert.
Größe L ist der Hammer. Genug Platz auf dem Bike und trotzdem nicht so lang, dass man das Gefühl bekommt, das man ein Schiff fährt.
Der Hinterbau klebt quasi am Boden fest und bügelt richtig gut was weg und man hat trotzdem noch genug Feedback. Für mich genau richtig.
Ich fahre es mit flachem Lenkwinkel und 203mm am Heck.
Es liegt sehr gut in der Luft und lässt sich auch schön in Kurven drücken.
Alles in allem echt ein top Bike.
Und jedem der noch warten muss kann ich nur sagen...es wird sich lohnen!
Ich bin heute auf einer Strecke unterwegs gewesen, die ich schon mit meinem Kona Stinky gefahren bin und das Torque geht im Vergleich zum Kona einfach nur ab und vermittelt viel mehr Sicherheit durch das Fahrwerk.
An Stellen, an denen das Kona gebockt hat konnte ich heute problemlos mit offener Bremse drüber und Sprünge nehmen, die mit dem Kona nicht gingen, da die Anfahrt einfach zu holprig war und das Bike nicht richtig auf der Strecke lag.
Wie schon gesagt.... ich bin seeeehr zufrieden


----------



## das_pat (28. März 2012)

Coole Sache, noch mehr "Riderfeedback" bitte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (28. März 2012)

Glückwunsch! ich bin nach wie vor auch echt noch begeistert. Bin noch nie so ein geiles Bike gefahren!

btw. wie groß ist das Kettenblatt, was du drauf hast?

Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (28. März 2012)

Ist ein 36er.


----------



## mr.brown (28. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> So...da ist er nun rum, der erste Tag in richtiger Umgebung für das FRX und ich bin definitiv begeistert.
> Größe L ist der Hammer. Genug Platz auf dem Bike und trotzdem nicht so lang, dass man das Gefühl bekommt, das man ein Schiff fährt.
> Der Hinterbau klebt quasi am Boden fest und bügelt richtig gut was weg und man hat trotzdem noch genug Feedback. Für mich genau richtig.
> Ich fahre es mit flachem Lenkwinkel und 203mm am Heck.
> ...




wow, klingt so als wär's auch schon perfekt abgestimmt für dich...mit wieviel klicks in der zugstufe bzw. druckstufe fährst du die gabel jetzt? und fährst du die standardfeder die drin war?

ich hab heute abend auch endlich mal die ersten abfahrten auf unserem local-dh absolvieren können und muss leider sagen, ich bin noch nicht wirklich zufrieden... 

die eingebaute 400er feder hab ich schonmal gegen eine 350er getauscht. bei dem bombenwetter heute hab ich ca. 82 kg fahrfertig...damit arbeitet der hinterbau schon ganz gut, aber noch nicht so gut wie er wohl könnte. 
druckstufe komplett offen, zugstufe auf ca. 5 klicks, vorspannung gerade so dass die feder kein spiel hat...sag liegt dann bei ca. 25% und beim abschließenden ca. 2m hohen drop mit landung bleiben noch 2-3 punkte auf der federwegskala ungenutzt. 
demnächst werde ich daher wohl mal auf eine 300er feder wechseln, damit sollte der hinterbau dann endlich volles potential haben. 
ach so, das ganze im track flip auf 200mm low. alles in allem jedoch merkt man wie ich finde zu der 200mm high einstellung schon einen deutlichen unterschied...der "umbau" ist in 2 min. erledigt und wirklich gut gemacht.
alles in allem vom fahrgefühl her aber schon jetzt ein super hinterbau!

bei der gabel seh ich das noch nicht ganz so...
mit meinen ca. 82kg und dem grund setup erstmal beide druckstufen ganz raus gedreht, die "große" zugstufe auf ca. 10 klicks, federt die boxxer wie ich finde noch sehr straff. das fahrgefühl gleicht meiner meinung nach einer (in der druckstufe) deutlich überdämpften gabel...auch wenn ich beim abschließenden drop schon gute 170mm nutze, fehlt mir bisher das butterweiche fahrgefühl und das sprichwörtliche "am boden kleben" und alle wurzeln wegbügeln wie ich es von früheren boxxer-modellen oder meiner 2008er marzocchi drop off kenne. vielleicht muss sich die gabel auch noch einfahren, vielleicht werde ich aber auch hier noch auf eine weichere feder wechseln...auch wenn rock shox angibt, dass die werksseitig eingebaute feder für bis zu 82 kg passt. 
mal sehen was sich da noch einfährt oder anpassen lässt...

das bike als komplettpaket aber trifft für mich den perfekten kompromiss zwischen wendigkeit und laufruhe, man hat wirklich das gefühl "im bike" zu sitzen und jederzeit mit enormen reserven unterwegs zu sein...meiner meinung nach einfach ein top-bike. und für den kurs sowieso...


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. März 2012)

Guckt mal nach ob in den Castings eurer Gabeln überhaupt Öl drin ist und macht ggf Motoröl rein.


----------



## Wurzelmann (28. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> wow, klingt so als wär's auch schon perfekt abgestimmt für dich...mit wieviel klicks in der zugstufe bzw. druckstufe fährst du die gabel jetzt? und fährst du die standardfeder die drin war?
> 
> ich hab heute abend auch endlich mal die ersten abfahrten auf unserem local-dh absolvieren können und muss leider sagen, ich bin noch nicht wirklich zufrieden...
> 
> ...



Du scheinst mehr Erfahrung mit großkalibrigen Gabeln zu haben, als ich, der nur an seiner zweiten Gabel, einer Lyrik, herumschraubt. Aber wenn Dir die Boxxer überdämpft vorkommt, würde ich nicht auf eine weichere Feder gehen, sondern eher einen Shim aus der Druckstufe herausnehmen.


----------



## __Biker__ (29. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (29. März 2012)

So nachdem ich nun sehr viele Rechner benutzt habe und immer das gleiche Ergebnis bekomme:   Hat von euch noch jemand eine guterhaltene 300x3,25" Fox Feder liegen, welche er gerne abgeben möchte?


----------



## mr.brown (29. März 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Du scheinst mehr Erfahrung mit großkalibrigen Gabeln zu haben, als ich, der nur an seiner zweiten Gabel, einer Lyrik, herumschraubt. Aber wenn Dir die Boxxer überdämpft vorkommt, würde ich nicht auf eine weichere Feder gehen, sondern eher einen Shim aus der Druckstufe herausnehmen.



ich bin halt vor vielen jahren als es grad rauskam mal ein giant glory gefahren das perfekt abgestimmt war und daher immernoch den maßstab für mich setzt, auch in sachen "wie perfekt kann eine boxxer funktionieren"...
die marzocchi von der ich rede ist ne 160mm luftgabel und die läuft butterweich, eigentlich wie ne gute stahlfedergabel.

SO viel erfahrung hab ich also gar nicht...und um das direkt mal zu beweisen:
was meinst du mit "einen shim aus der druckstufe rausnehmen"? 
ich fahr wie ja wie gesagt zum einfahren erstmal high- und low-speed druckstufe schon komplett offen.


----------



## christophersch (29. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> ich bin halt vor vielen jahren als es grad rauskam mal ein giant glory gefahren das perfekt abgestimmt war und daher immernoch den maßstab für mich setzt, auch in sachen "wie perfekt kann eine boxxer funktionieren"...
> die marzocchi von der ich rede ist ne 160mm luftgabel und die läuft butterweich, eigentlich wie ne gute stahlfedergabel.
> 
> SO viel erfahrung hab ich also gar nicht...und um das direkt mal zu beweisen:
> ...



Gabeln sind alle in irgend einer Weise voreingestellt. Durch Wechsel, Tausch und Veränderung der internen Shims, lässt sich die Gabel "tunen". Dadurch kann sich z.B die Progression ändern oder der Einstellbereich von Dämpfung verschieben.


----------



## cashjonny (29. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auf einer Strecke unterwegs gewesen, die ich schon mit meinem Kona Stinky gefahren bin und das Torque geht im Vergleich zum Kona einfach nur ab und vermittelt viel mehr Sicherheit durch das Fahrwerk.
> An Stellen, an denen das Kona gebockt hat konnte ich heute problemlos mit offener Bremse drüber und Sprünge nehmen, die mit dem Kona nicht gingen, da die Anfahrt einfach zu holprig war und das Bike nicht richtig auf der Strecke lag.
> Wie schon gesagt.... ich bin seeeehr zufrieden



@dia-mandt:

Danke für deine ersten Eindrücke...wie beurteilst du die Wendigkeit von deinem neuen Gefährt in engeren Kurven???


----------



## dia-mandt (29. März 2012)

da das ding ne doppelbrücke hat, ist die wendigkeit eh eingeschränkt.
aber generell ist das ding echt flink.
kurze kettenstrebe sei dank.


----------



## USB (29. März 2012)

... bei was eingeschränkt , beim wenden auf dem Radweg  . Das Ding ist "fast" so agil wie mein Jekyll , nur an den fetten Lenker muss ich mich gewöhnen . 

Grusss



dia-mandt schrieb:


> da das ding ne doppelbrücke hat, ist die wendigkeit eh eingeschränkt.
> aber generell ist das ding echt flink.
> kurze kettenstrebe sei dank.


----------



## dia-mandt (29. März 2012)

USB schrieb:


> ... bei was eingeschränkt , beim wenden auf dem Radweg  . Das Ding ist "fast" so agil wie mein Jekyll , nur an den fetten Lenker muss ich mich gewöhnen .
> 
> Grusss




das war ja auch eher auf den lenkeinschlag bezogen.
und breiter lenker? ist doch standard.
wer einmal breit fährt, will nix anderes mehr. viel besseres handling.
es sei denn, mann fährt immer auf 50cm breiter trails.


----------



## MonsterJoe (29. März 2012)

Oh man!! Jetzt will ich das Ding auch haben  
Das einzige, womit ich ständig am überlegen bin ist, ob "s" oder "m" .... Probefahrt war nur auf "m" möglich. Der Rechner spuckt für mich aber ein "s" aus. 
Son Käse!!


----------



## simdiem (29. März 2012)

Sag halt mal deine Körpermaße...


----------



## simdiem (29. März 2012)

Ah und noch eine Frage. Wird der Sag der Federgabel im Stehen oder im Sitzen bei Freeride-Bikes gemessen. Und wie ist es beim Dämpfer? Im Stehen oder im Sitzen?
Dankeschön und Gruß
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (29. März 2012)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> Oh man!! Jetzt will ich das Ding auch haben
> Das einzige, womit ich ständig am überlegen bin ist, ob "s" oder "m" .... Probefahrt war nur auf "m" möglich. Der Rechner spuckt für mich aber ein "s" aus.
> Son Käse!!



Mir hat der blöde Rechner auch "s" gesagt, aber mein altes war Torque FR war "M" und ich habs in "M" bestellt und so wie ich das hier lese kommt es super zu meinen 173cm Länge hin mit 80er Schrittlänge, auch der Vergleich der Geometriedaten der beiden Rahmen sagt aus, daß es sehr gut passen sollte! Als Beispiel: das Oberrohr ist vom neuen FRX zum alten FR 15mm kürzer, sowie das Sattelrohr auch 20mm. 

Mein altes FR war schon absolut super für mich!

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen!


----------



## das_pat (29. März 2012)

*gelöscht*


----------



## MindPatterns (29. März 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Natürlich im Sitzen!!!!



Jain. Canyon empfiehlt das ganze bei Freeridern im Stehen zu ermitteln. Da gibts auf Youtube von Canyon auch ein Video zu... Fahrwerkseinstellungen Canyon oder so...


----------



## simdiem (29. März 2012)

Ja, sowas habe ich nämlich auch mal gelesen. Die Bike Bravos schreiben auch jedes Jahr was anderes dazu. Beim AM habe ich Gabel und Dämpfer im Sitzen an den Sag angepasst. 

Deswegen nochmal die Frage wie macht ihr das am Dämpfer und an der Gabel beim Torque oder FRX`?


----------



## MindPatterns (29. März 2012)

Der Grund, das im Stehen zu messen, war der, daß man mit den Böcken auch überwiegend im Stehen fährt. Ist für mich irgendwo einleuchtend, deshalb würde ich, wenn ich denn ein FRX hätte das ganze im Stehen messen


----------



## MonsterJoe (29. März 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sag halt mal deine Körpermaße...



haha, jaaa 
Wenn meine Augen und der "meter" mich nicht täuschen, bin ich 173cm klein und habe eine schrittlänge von 79cm. 
Auf dem "m" habe ich mich schin ganz gut gefühlt, aber ohne den Vergleich zum "s" ist es nicht ganz leicht.

Grüße


----------



## das_pat (29. März 2012)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> haha, jaaa
> Wenn meine Augen und der "meter" mich nicht täuschen, bin ich 173cm klein und habe eine schrittlänge von 79cm.
> Auf dem "m" habe ich mich schin ganz gut gefühlt, aber ohne den Vergleich zum "s" ist es nicht ganz leicht.
> 
> Grüße




Ja dann sag ich dir in ca 1-2 Wochen bescheid, wie es sich auf dem Hometrail und im Park anfühlt!!!


----------



## Wurzelmann (29. März 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Jain. Canyon empfiehlt das ganze bei Freeridern im Stehen zu ermitteln. Da gibts auf Youtube von Canyon auch ein Video zu... Fahrwerkseinstellungen Canyon oder so...



Nicht jain sonder NEIN!

Was habt ihr denn mit euren Rädern vor? Der Sag wird so gemssen, wie das Rad eingesetzt wird. Du stellts die Sattelhöhe beim Freerider ja auch nicht nach den Empfehlungen der Bike für CC Fahrer ein (Schrittlänge x 0,885 oder was ) und pendelst dann noch die Kniestellung zur Pedalachse aus 

Bei einem Enduro muss man da vielleicht Kompromisse eingehen, beim Freerider sicher nicht.


----------



## julius09 (29. März 2012)

Word !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (30. März 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Nicht jain sonder NEIN!
> 
> Was habt ihr denn mit euren Rädern vor? Der Sag wird so gemssen, wie das Rad eingesetzt wird. Du stellts die Sattelhöhe beim Freerider ja auch nicht nach den Empfehlungen der Bike für CC Fahrer ein (Schrittlänge x 0,885 oder was ) und pendelst dann noch die Kniestellung zur Pedalachse aus
> 
> Bei einem Enduro muss man da vielleicht Kompromisse eingehen, beim Freerider sicher nicht.



Danke! So schauts nämlich aus. 
Ich hab zwar schon den ein oder anderen in Winterberg gesehen, der die DH im sitzen runter ist, aber das war auch eher von weniger Erfolg gekrönt!

@MonsterJoe
Ich denke, da kommen wir so ziemlich auf die selbe Körpergröße und Schrittlänge! 
Ich hab ein Playzone in Größe S genommen. 
Bei meiner ersten Probefahrt bin ich, zumindest laut Angabe des Canyon Mitarbeiters, auch eins in S gefahren. Zum Vergleich dazu direkt danach das Flashzone in Größe M.(Warum auch immer die Bikes jetzt nur noch in Größe M vorhanden sind. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass es damals auch wirklich ein Playzone in S war....)
Persönlich fand ich die ersten Meter auf dem S sehr beklemment. Dazu muss ich jetzt aber auch sagen, dass ich 3 Jahre lang nen altes BigHit in L gefahren bin. 
Nach mehreren Wechseln hatte ich mich dann aber dran gewöhnt und mich, aufgrund des Bauchgefühls, dann für das S entschieden. Mein Bruder war der selben Meinung (selbe Größe/Schrittlänge).


----------



## MonsterJoe (31. März 2012)

So, ich konnte mich mal wieder nicht halten und habe den langen Weg nach Koblenz gemacht.
Da leider kein MItarbeiter für mich Zeit hatte, um draußen eine "vernünftige" Probefahrt zu machen, bin ich im Showroom rumgefahren um den Unterschied von "S" und "m" zu prüfen. 
Z.z. fahre ich ein Fritzz in 18", wobei mir dieser in einigen Bereiechen zu sperrig vorkommt. Auf dem "s" fühlte ich mich etwas eingeengt und zu groß, was beim "m" nicht der Fall war. Wobei das von der Gewohnheit kommen könnte. 
Mit der Entscheidung werde ich noch eine Nacht warten 

Was ich aber fragen wollte:
Bei dem Rockzone ist mir was aufgefallen, was bei keinem anderen Bike der Fall war:
Sollte dieses Stück nicht gerade sein?


----------



## bebo2403 (31. März 2012)

Das liegt nicht am Modell "Rockzone" sondern an der Rahmengröße S. Auf dem Bild lässt sich auch noch erkennen, dass die Wippe etwas anders angeschlagen ist. Beim M und L sitzt sie mittig im Unterrohr.


----------



## nukular2008 (31. März 2012)

Ist das wirklich bei allen S-Bikes so? Die Biegung war mir in in Koblenz auch aufgefallen, ich dachte das wäre vielleicht noch eine frühe Version des Rahmens, weil z.B. der "Eingang" dr die Zugverlegung durchs Oberrohr auch noch etwas anders aussah als bei den anderen Bikes.


----------



## Bike_Ride (31. März 2012)

Die Biegung ist mir definitiv noch nicht aufgefallen. Und dabei war ich schon zweimal da...
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es ne frühere Version von dem Rahmen ist.  
Weil erstens macht es das Bike, meiner Meinung nach, nicht hübscher und zweitens würde das heißen, dass ich nur Bikes in größe M gefahren bin...


----------



## dia-mandt (31. März 2012)

Also man merkt sofort ob man auf nem S, M oder L sitzt.
Zumindest ging es mir so.
Uns sehen tut man es auch sofort.
Die S bikes sind einfach total gedrungen. Das sieht man direkt...steuerrohr super kurz, sitzrohr von der seite betrachtet flacher als der hinterreifen....etc
Die mesisten bikes in S sind bei den herstellern vom rahmen hervetwas anders.
Nicolai z.b. Hat keine zusatzstreben am sitzrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (31. März 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Die Biegung ist mir definitiv noch nicht aufgefallen. Und dabei war ich schon zweimal da...
> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es ne frühere Version von dem Rahmen ist.
> Weil erstens macht es das Bike, meiner Meinung nach, nicht hübscher und zweitens würde das heißen, dass ich nur Bikes in größe M gefahren bin...



Die Bikes haben übrigens alle nen kleinen Aufkleber mit der Größe hinten an der Sattelstütze. Nur falls du nochmal hinfährst und die Größe wissen willst


----------



## cashjonny (1. April 2012)

Also ich war gestern auch nochmal im Showroom...bei 1.75m und 82cm SL war ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher und wollte unbedingt ein FRX in S probefahren.

Also bin ich einmal das Playzone (M) und einmal Rockzone (S) auf dem Parkplatz fahren. 
Mein Eindruck ist, dass man mit meiner Körpergröße schon mit beidem zurecht kommen würde. Beide Rahmengrößen haben naturgemäß ein verändertes Fahrverhalten, so merkt man den unterschiedlichen Radstand bei ner Slalomfahrt schon deutlich. Sprich die alte Leier...wer's agil haben will S...wer Laufruhe haben will M...blabla

Was mich allerdings bei S abschreckt ist die Tatsache, dass ich beim Stehen das Gefühl bekommen leicht nen Abflug über den Lenker machen zu müssen, der Gesamtschwerpunkt (Fahrer + Bike) war für mich zu weit oben...da hab ich mich auf dem M schon ein Ticken wohler, sicherer bzw. "im Bike drin" gefühlt...

Schade fand ich, dass man mir den Trackflip nicht verstellen konnte...der Berater war glaub eh auf Rennräder spezialisiert....


Fazit: Es wird ein FRX in M....


----------



## simdiem (1. April 2012)

cashjonny schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern auch nochmal im Showroom...bei 1.75m und 82cm SL war ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher und wollte unbedingt ein FRX in S probefahren.
> 
> Also bin ich einmal das Playzone (M) und einmal Rockzone (S) auf dem Parkplatz fahren.
> Mein Eindruck ist, dass man mit meiner Körpergröße schon mit beidem zurecht kommen würde. Beide Rahmengrößen haben naturgemäß ein verändertes Fahrverhalten, so merkt man den unterschiedlichen Radstand bei ner Slalomfahrt schon deutlich. Sprich die alte Leier...wer's agil haben will S...wer Laufruhe haben will M...blabla
> ...



Puhhh, Glück gehabt ^^. Hab fast die selben Körpermaße. 176cm zu 82 cm SL. Als ich damals in Koblenz war, Mitte Oktober, gabs nur ein FRX in M zum Probefahren. Hab mir dann auch ein M bestellt. Das wird uns schon passen. 

Bzgl. Trackflip, da hätte ich mir an deiner Stelle einen anderen Berater gesucht. Meiner hat ihn damals umgebaut. 2mal.


----------



## LordLinchpin (1. April 2012)

nach meiner abstinenz: der "knick" ist normal, ist bei den S rahmen nicht anders machbar. 



nukular2008 schrieb:


> Den hier:
> http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f
> 
> 
> ...



fahrfertig nicht ganz 80kg. konnte es jetzt mal kurz in thale testen und es bügelt soweit alles weg, fühlt sich super an und bei den harten einschlägen auf die rückewege ist es nicht durchgegangen, es funktioniert genau so wie es soll. konnte nur nach ca 1,5 abfahrten den lenker nicht mehr halten, mein handgelenk scheint noch nicht ganz wieder fit zu sein musste ich feststellen...


----------



## cashjonny (1. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Puhhh, Glück gehabt ^^. Hab fast die selben Körpermaße. 176cm zu 82 cm SL. Als ich damals in Koblenz war, Mitte Oktober, gabs nur ein FRX in M zum Probefahren. Hab mir dann auch ein M bestellt. Das wird uns schon passen.
> 
> Bzgl. Trackflip, da hätte ich mir an deiner Stelle einen anderen Berater gesucht. Meiner hat ihn damals umgebaut. 2mal.


 

M ist für uns beide schon das Richtige...du willst dein Bock ja auch noch mit nem Umwerfer zum Tourer umfunktionieren, sprich vielseitig nutzen...dann erst recht...

Es war leider die Hölle los gestern im Showroom...drum war ich froh, dass mir überhaupt jemand für mich da war...aber hätt drauf bestehen sollen, dass er mir das Trackflip umstellt...


----------



## Bike_Ride (1. April 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Die Bikes haben übrigens alle nen kleinen Aufkleber mit der Größe hinten an der Sattelstütze. Nur falls du nochmal hinfährst und die Größe wissen willst



Aktuell magst du da sicherlich recht haben. Aber als ich im Januar da war, gabs diese Sticker definitiv nicht. 
Da haben wir dann nämlich zu dritt (mein Bruder, der Canyon Mitarbeiter und ich) gerätselt, was denn nun das S und was das M ist. Laut Internet und demzufolge auch der Aussage am Telefon, war es das Playzone. Da ist mir definitiv keine Biegung aufgefallen. Und einen Unterschied hab ich auch nicht wirklich gemerkt.
Und da gebe ich dia-mandt eigenlich recht, den Unterschied sollte man merken....
Naja bei meinem zweiten Besuch war der Sticker dann drauf. Und da hab ich mich schon schwer gewundert, warum das Playzone aufeinmal Größe M ist.
Und ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass Canyon die Bikes im Showroom einmal im Monat tauscht.
Naja so bleibt mir jetzt nichts anderes übrig, als nochmal hin zu fahren und mir den Unterschied zwischen dem Rockzone in S und dem Playzone im M anzusehen. 
Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass mir das S liegt und mir der Unterschied zum M egal ist, denn einfach mal die Rahmengröße tauschen und die selbe Lieferzeit einbehalten werden sie wohl nicht machen.
Ich ahne allerdings sehr böses.....


----------



## simdiem (2. April 2012)

Soodele,

noch ein paar Infos fÃ¼r all diejenigen unter uns, die am FRX einen Umwerfer montieren wollen.

Ich habe gerade nochmal bei Canyon angerufen und wie es aussieht, sind die Satteliten, also die Ãsen fÃ¼r die ZughÃ¼lle zur Befestigung dieser am Unterrohr nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten. Ich hab die also nochmal nachbestellt. Man benÃ¶tigt 2 StÃ¼ck. Kosten 2,95 pro StÃ¼ck.

Ebenso sinid bei der Aluminiumapapterplatte, die den Umwerfer aufnimmt, die Schrauben zur Besfestigung der Platte an der Kettenstrebe nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten. Man benÃ¶tigt 3 StÃ¼ck, die pro Schraube 1,95 â¬ kosten. Nicht gerade wenig fÃ¼r ne einfache Schraube... :-/

Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt alles beisammen, damit ich bei der Montage nicht doch noch durch fehlende Teile aufgehalten werde.

GruÃ Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (2. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch nen Plan welchen Tune man beim Vivid Coil für das 2012er FRX braucht?
Überlege den zu kaufen und ich glaube die von Canyon brauche ich da erst garnicht zu fragen.
Könnte jetzt aber nicht sagen, ob der Hinterbau ne Rising/Falling/Flat Rate hat.


----------



## MindPatterns (2. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Überlege den zu kaufen und ich glaube die von Canyon brauche ich da erst garnicht zu fragen.



Ach komm, Fragen kost nix


----------



## Bike_Ride (2. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch nen Plan welchen Tune man beim Vivid Coil für das 2012er FRX braucht?
> Überlege den zu kaufen und ich glaube die von Canyon brauche ich da erst garnicht zu fragen.
> Könnte jetzt aber nicht sagen, ob der Hinterbau ne Rising/Falling/Flat Rate hat.



Der Hinterbau vom FRX ist leicht progressiv zum Ende des Federwegs.
Mit nem Mid Tune sollteste dich da relativ gut stehen. 
Ich hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir direkt nen Vivid zu bestellen und da würde ich dann auch auf MidTune gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarze13 (2. April 2012)

Ein Tip für alle Speedzone Fahrer - füllt mal neues Öl in die unteren Gabelbeine, da diese fast furztrocken sind und nur wenige ml Öl enthalten. Nach dem Service spricht die Boxxer jetzt viel besser an.


----------



## Chris_360 (2. April 2012)

Hat einer schon erfahrung mit der einstellung des ccdb?


----------



## christophersch (2. April 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Hat einer schon erfahrung mit der einstellung des ccdb?



Ich! Der Dämpfer ist absolut überwältigend!

Einstellungsparameter gebe ich die Tage durch...


----------



## simdiem (3. April 2012)

Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen, wieviel Öl in die Fox Van Gabel vom Playzone reinkommt. Da bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen.

Nr.77 und Nr. 78 der Fox Tabelle. Welche Werte treffen zu und was bedeutet das "EUR" bei der Nr. 78 ??

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm

Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps bzgl. des Öls geben. Sollte man das Fox Öl kaufen, oder gibt es Alternativen. Ich habe schon von Motoröl gelesen. Nur welches. Und wenn man Motoröl verwendet, habt ihr die Gabel irgendwie gereinigt, sprich von dem Fox Öl gereinigt, bevor ihr anderes Öl eingefüllt habt?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen, wieviel Öl in die Fox Van Gabel vom Playzone reinkommt. Da bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen.
> 
> Nr.77 und Nr. 78 der Fox Tabelle. Welche Werte treffen zu und was bedeutet das "EUR" bei der Nr. 78 ??
> 
> ...



"EUR" steht anscheinend für Euro Valving. Was ich finden konnte, sah danach aus, dass das Basevalve etwas anders (minimal weicher im tapered stack) beshimt ist. Warum unterschiedliche Füllmengen gefordert werden, verstehe ich aber auch nicht. 

Zum Öl: 

Am leichtesten machst Du es Dir, wenn Du beim Fox Öl bleibst. 

Da die Van R eine Open Bath (O/B) Dämpfung hat, gibt es auf der Dämpferseite keine Trennung zwischen Schmieröl und Dämpfungsöl. Motoröl schmiert zwar wesentlich besser als Dämpfungsöl (aka Gabelöl), schäumt aber zu schnell auf und versaut Dir die Dämpfung. Auf der Federseite könntest Du theoretisch Schmieröl/Motoröl benutzen. Ob das gut funktioniert, wenn eine Seite besser flutscht als die andere kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen.

Noch einmal zurück zum Fox Öl. Fox benutzt auch nur Dämpferöl eines großen Ölherstellers (und nicht unbedingt das beste), labelt es um und verlangt 50% Aufschlag. In sofern kann man auch umsteigen. Wichtig ist aber, dass man sich beim Ölvergleich nach den CSt. Werten (am besten bei 40°C) richtet. Nur diese Werte geben verlässlich Auskunft über die Viskosität. Die WT Werte kann man getrost vergessen. Jetzt muss man nur noch wissen, welches Öl Fox benutzt. Ich werfe da mal diesen Link in die Runde, der u.a. eine Liste der gängisten Dämpferöle mit allen wichtigen Werten enthält. 

Ein weiterer nützlicher Wert ist der Viskositätsindex (VI). Je höher dieser ist, desto geringer reagiert die Viskosität auf Temperaturveränderungen. Da unsere Gabeln nicht sehr warm werden, ist dies eher für Winterfahrer interessant. Ich habe z.B. mit Silkolene keine Probleme bei -5°C und weniger, während das Standard RS Öl die Gabel da schon zäh macht. In O/B Gabeln performt Silkolene aber anscheinend nicht so gut, da die Schmierqualitäten eher unterdurchschnittlich sind. Dies nur als Beispiel.


----------



## MindPatterns (3. April 2012)

Nochmal kurz zur Klarstellung: Trackflip auf 185 ändert den Lenkwinkel von 64° auf 65°, oder? Kann jemand was dazu schreiben, wie sich das Rad mit den 65 anfühlt? Kann man hier evtl. noch über einen Steuersatz bei 200 mm Federweg 64° rausholen?


----------



## dia-mandt (3. April 2012)

war es nicht so, dass man den lenkwinkel unabhängig vom federweg einstellen kann?
ich glaube, dass noch so im kopf zu haben.


----------



## MindPatterns (3. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> war es nicht so, dass man den lenkwinkel unabhängig vom federweg einstellen kann?
> ich glaube, dass noch so im kopf zu haben.



Von der Seite:
"Anpassung des Federweges auf die Bedürfnisse? Durch drehen des Flips  kann der Federweg von 185 mm auf 203 mm verstellt werden. Zusätzlich  wird der Lenkwinkel von 64° auf 65° geändert [...]"

"Zusätzlich" beim Verstellen des Trackflips? Oder "zusätzlich" kann man den Lenkwinkel...?

Hey Dia, Du hast doch son Bock, kannste nich mal gucken? Oder würde die indiv. Einstellung des Lenkwinkels bei einer Doppelbrücke wegfallen?


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> war es nicht so, dass man den lenkwinkel unabhängig vom federweg einstellen kann?
> ich glaube, dass noch so im kopf zu haben.



Eben so. 

Ich hab's noch nicht vom Nahen gesehen, aber man kann offenbar sowohl den Trackflip umdrehen, als auch den rechten und linken Trackflip tauschen. Damit sind beide Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhen mit beiden Federwegen frei kombinierbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (3. April 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Damit sind beide Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhen mit beiden Federwegen frei kombinierbar.



okay, also nix mit Angleset, korrekt?


----------



## visualex (3. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> war es nicht so, dass man den lenkwinkel unabhängig vom federweg einstellen kann?
> ich glaube, dass noch so im kopf zu haben.



Ja, die TrackFlips drehen stellt den Federweg ein und die TrackFlips von links nach rechts tauschen stellt den Lenkwinkel ein. Es gibt also vier Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. So hab ich es zumindest verstanden.

Edit: Ups, da war jemand schneller.


----------



## christophersch (3. April 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zur Klarstellung: Trackflip auf 185 ändert den Lenkwinkel von 64° auf 65°, oder? Kann jemand was dazu schreiben, wie sich das Rad mit den 65 anfühlt? Kann man hier evtl. noch über einen Steuersatz bei 200 mm Federweg 64° rausholen?



Die eigentliche Frage wurde ja schon beantwortet.

Zu meinen Erfahrungen mit steilerem Lenkwinkel: Auch der 65er Lenkwinke fährt sich sehr angenehm. Man merkt deutlich, dass das Bike wendiger ist und sich (noch noch) leichter durch Kurven manövrieren lässt. Es kommt dem "alten" Frx gefühlt sehr Nahe. Als Freeride-Bike wäre aber natürlich eine Singlecrown angebracht....

bei meiner Fox 40' kann ich den Lenkwinkel noch zusätzlich abflachen, wenn ich die Standrohre etwas runterschiebe. Bei 2cm dürften das auch noch mal etwa 0,7-1,3° Grad sein. Aber dann kommt die Front halt auch höher...

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. April 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> okay, also nix mit Angleset, korrekt?



Naja, das kommt darauf an.

Was Du mit den Trackflips nicht machen kannst, ist Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe unabhängig voneinander zu beeinflussen. 

65° Lenkwinkel = hohes Tretlager
64° Lenkwinkel = niedriges Tretlager

Willst Du aber die Agilität des steilen Lenkwinkels ohne die Kurvenkontrolle des tiefen Tretlagers zu verlieren, ginge das nur mit einem Angleset. 

Aber man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## christophersch (3. April 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Naja, das kommt darauf an.
> 
> Was Du mit den Trackflips nicht machen kannst, ist Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe unabhängig voneinander zu beeinflussen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Vor allem ist das Angleset, welches für Tapered Steuerrohre passt auch um ein vielfaches teurer. So wie ich das gehört habe etwa 320 Euro...
(http://www.langtoninfo.co.uk/showitem_de.aspx?isbn=0840226093130&loc=EUR)


----------



## MindPatterns (3. April 2012)

Danke für die Antworten Jungs. Will nächste Woche runter nach Koblenz und schau mir das ganze dann mal vor Ort an. Ist ja nicht verkehrt, sich vorher schlau zu machen  

Falls noch jemand ein besonderes Interesse an Photos von irgendwelchen Details hat, vorher Bescheid geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (3. April 2012)

Wie verstellt man eiegntlich den Trackflip? Gibt es dazu nen Video? Hab das alles noch nicht verstanden...


----------



## christophersch (3. April 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Wie verstellt man eiegntlich den Trackflip? Gibt es dazu nen Video? Hab das alles noch nicht verstanden...



Schraube raus, Flip drehen, Schraube rein. Fertig.


----------



## simdiem (3. April 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> "EUR" steht anscheinend für Euro Valving. Was ich finden konnte, sah danach aus, dass das Basevalve etwas anders (minimal weicher im tapered stack) beshimt ist. Warum unterschiedliche Füllmengen gefordert werden, verstehe ich aber auch nicht.



Hey,
danke dir für deine ausführliche Antwort  .
Weißt du, woran ich erkennen kann, ob ich ein Euro-Valving oder ein Base-Valving habe?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,
> danke dir für deine ausführliche Antwort  .
> Weißt du, woran ich erkennen kann, ob ich ein Euro-Valving oder ein Base-Valving habe?
> 
> ...



Ich kenne mich mit der Gabel nicht aus und habe die Explosionszeichnungen gegoogelt. Der einzige Unterschied, den ich finden konnte, war, dass ein Shim im Basevalve in der EUR Version kleiner war. Ich würde deswegen jetzt aber nicht die Kartusche auseinander nehmen. 

Da musst du den Telefonhörer in die Hand nehmen und bei Canyon (die wissen's eh nicht) oder Toxoholics (die wissen's wahrscheinlich auch nicht) anrufen. Dann bliebe noch Fox direkt oder den UK Importeur. Evtl. auch TFT (tftunedshox.com).

Du kannst aber auch einfach mal den Inhalt der Gabel in einen Meßbecher gießen, oder ist Dir die Gabel ausgelaufen?


----------



## julius09 (3. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage wurde ja schon beantwortet.
> 
> Zu meinen Erfahrungen mit steilerem Lenkwinkel: Auch der 65er Lenkwinke fährt sich sehr angenehm. Man merkt deutlich, dass das Bike wendiger ist und sich (noch noch) leichter durch Kurven manövrieren lässt. Es kommt dem "alten" Frx gefühlt sehr Nahe. Als Freeride-Bike wäre aber natürlich eine Singlecrown angebracht....
> 
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen ist das erhöhte Tretlager was wiederum auch das Handling ändert.


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. April 2012)

So, ich bin grad aus Koblenz wieder da. 
So nen riesen Unterschied gabs meiner Meinung nach dann nicht zwischen S und M. Glücklicherweise. 
Am Anfang dacht ich auch, dass ich zu schnell übern Lenker gehen könnte. Das lag aber eher an der viel zu weichen Gabel im Rockzone. Danach den Sattel bisschen was raus und es passte eigentlich.

Ich kann also jedem der auch zwischen den beiden Größen steht nur empfehlen mal drauf zu achten. Klar gehen da die vorlieben auseinander, aber wäre mir das mit der Gabel nicht aufgefallen, müsste ich jetzt noch länger warten. Dann hätt ich prombt S storniert und in M neu geordert....


----------



## simdiem (4. April 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit der Gabel nicht aus und habe die Explosionszeichnungen gegoogelt. Der einzige Unterschied, den ich finden konnte, war, dass ein Shim im Basevalve in der EUR Version kleiner war. Ich würde deswegen jetzt aber nicht die Kartusche auseinander nehmen.
> 
> Da musst du den Telefonhörer in die Hand nehmen und bei Canyon (die wissen's eh nicht) oder Toxoholics (die wissen's wahrscheinlich auch nicht) anrufen. Dann bliebe noch Fox direkt oder den UK Importeur. Evtl. auch TFT (tftunedshox.com).
> 
> Du kannst aber auch einfach mal den Inhalt der Gabel in einen Meßbecher gießen, oder ist Dir die Gabel ausgelaufen?



Hey,

nein, mir ist nichts ausgelaufen. Noch habe ich weder das Bike noch die Gabel. Das Ganze war eher prophylaktisch gedacht. Oder ist Fox was die Ölstandsbefüllung angeht zuverlässiger als Rock Shocks?

Gruß Simon


----------



## smithi80 (4. April 2012)

nein Fox baut da genau so mischt, die kriegen das nicht hin mit der befüllung....


----------



## firefix (4. April 2012)

Hatte 2fach Kefü + Montageplatte für Umwerfer fürs Speedzone bestellt.
Rausgekommen ist das:

1 1 Stüc A1031529 E-Type-plate E57-10 reworked for M20 2CR    14,95
2 2 Stüc A1017953 CANYON FD-bolts 582-050C-100 SUS303         3,90
3 1 Stüc A1017954 CANYON M5 Nut 591-050-050                        1,95
4 1 Stüc A1027165 Pure Cycling PC chainguide incl. 3 screws.
   shiftable for 2CR                                                               39,95
5 3 Stüc A1012196 CANYON 09CAN-M17-B3xM6XP1.0x14x9mm      5,85

mit anderen Worten die 3 Befestigungsschrauben sind im chainguide Paket mit drin.


----------



## anulu (5. April 2012)

Aha hammse mittlerweile die Schrauben dazugegeben... bei mir warn keine dabei un auf nachfrage gabs auch keine. Egal zum Glück gibts en Baumarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goolem (5. April 2012)

Bin ja von meinen FRX voll begeistert. Alledings ist die Zugführung für eine Variostütze voll daneben. Die Leistung durchfummeln geht ja noch, allerdings ist die Demontage einer Reverb jedesmal mit einem Kürzen der Leitung verbunden. Da war die alte Lösungen mit Gewinden unter dem Oberrohr viel tauglicher und schneller. Wer will schon im Bikepark ne Variostütze?
Werde mir was basteln. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kleben von Zughalterungen auf Alu, so dass es hält?
Ansonsten ist der Rahmen wirklich klasse


----------



## dia-mandt (5. April 2012)

ich checke sowieso nicht, wieso die beim frx ne möglichkeit für die zugverlegung im rahmen machen und beim normalen torque nicht.
da wäre es wohl eher angebracht, da mit sicherheit mehr leute beim torque auf die idee kommen ne vario stütze zu nutzen statt die besitzer eines frx.


----------



## visualex (5. April 2012)

Beim normalen Torque hat das Computerprogramm bestimmt Stabilitäts- und Steifungkeitsprobleme bescheinigt, der Konstrukteur wollte aber unbedingt seine Idee verwirklichen. Sinn macht diese Innenverlegung am FRX keine. Besonders nicht bei der gewählten Sattelstütze, bei der man nicht den Zug mal eben demontieren kann.

Ich werde wohl bei meinem Rockzone den Zug da raus fädeln und von außen mit Klettbändern ans Oberrohr befestigen. Nicht schön, aber wenn ich nach Winterberg will, muss die Stütze runter, sonst reiße ich mir den Zug unterm Sattel ab im Lift.


----------



## jay-me (5. April 2012)

kann jemand mir sagen was für ein sattelstütze durchmesse ich brauche?  

ich hab auch kein lust of ne variostütze....

danke


----------



## stonehill (5. April 2012)

jay-me schrieb:


> kann jemand mir sagen was für ein sattelstütze durchmesse ich brauche?
> 
> Ich hab auch kein lust of ne variostütze....
> 
> Danke



30,9


----------



## tommyOO (6. April 2012)

hätte ich lieber bis jetzt gewartet mit dem FRX Kauf
ist das ein Gerät wenn man es mit dem '11 vergleicht


----------



## dia-mandt (6. April 2012)

tommyOO schrieb:


> hätte ich lieber bis jetzt gewartet mit dem FRX Kauf
> ist das ein Gerät wenn man es mit dem '11 vergleicht



Ohne quatsch....wäre das frx nicht wie es jetzt ist, wäre ich niemals auf die idee gekommen, eins zu kaufen.
Das 2012er hat mich optisch und nun auch von der funktion her überzeugt.


----------



## simdiem (6. April 2012)

super, ihr macht es einem echt nicht leicht mit dem Warten


----------



## die-flut (6. April 2012)

Warten lohnt aber... möchte das Flashzone gegen kein anderes Bike tauschen... läuft einfach toll...


 

cu today @ Winterberg,

die-flut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (6. April 2012)

@simdiem  

Wenn dir so langweilig ist, komm halt mal vorbei und helfe uns die umgebrochenen Bäume zu entasten, die liegen so schön quer auf unserem trail, da kann man so nette spielereien draus bauen  Das verkürzt auch auf angenehme weise die Wartezeit


----------



## tommyOO (6. April 2012)

wie lange ist die Wartezeit dieses Jahr so? Hab auf meins 3 Wochen gewartet.
@diamandt
hast du direkt auf Hope umgerüstet,warum,die Code nicht ausreichend?Ich bin mit der echt zufrieden


----------



## dia-mandt (6. April 2012)

Ich weiß, dass der ein oder andere das nicht vertehen wird, aber ich bin jemand, der nicht gern zu 100% ein serienbike fährt.
Daher ist ja quasi bis auf dämpfer, gabel, stütze und den rahmen alles vom serienbike gewechselt.
Gefällt mir so halt besser, als das orange.
Und die hope hatte ich eh noch und die passt perfekt zum bike.
Die avid habe ich direkt verkauft.
Soll nicht heißen, dass die avid schlecht ist!



tommyOO schrieb:


> wie lange ist die Wartezeit dieses Jahr so? Hab auf meins 3 Wochen gewartet.
> @diamandt
> hast du direkt auf Hope umgerüstet,warum,die Code nicht ausreichend?Ich bin mit der echt zufrieden


----------



## dia-mandt (7. April 2012)

Bin gerade etwas verwirrt.
Habe mal den kram der beim bike dabei war durchgesehen und da ist ja auch ne dämpferpumpe bei...aber der van rc dämpfer hat kein ventil.
Oder steh ich gerade nur auf der leitung


----------



## das_pat (8. April 2012)

Scheint immer dabei zu sein, evtl liegt es an der Fox Gabel, welche du ja nicht hast, die hat ne Luftunterstützung zum abstimmen, warum bei dir eine dabei war weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.

Könnte mir vorstellen, daß die einfach bei jedem Bike das gleiche "Zubehörpaket" reinpacken....


----------



## christophersch (8. April 2012)

ja, denke ich auch. Mein CCDB hat überhaupt kei Luft. Da ist nur Gas drinne 
Und die Gabel? Wo gehört denn da eine Luftunterstützung rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cashjonny (8. April 2012)

Leuts,

habt Ihr mir ne Empfehlung für Pedale für mein Dropzone?

An meinem AM hab ich Plattform-Pedale von NC-17. Sind gut und günstig. Für mein Dropzone wollte ich aber was Hochwertigeres.

Mit was seid Ihr unterwegs? Bin für Tips dankbar.

Gruß,
cashjonny


----------



## gerry. (8. April 2012)

Ich wollte mir entweder die Reserve trailseeker oder sixpack skywalker  zulegen. Straitline amp sind leider zu teuer. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen pedalen?

@dia-mandt: Bei meinem Dropzone war keine Dämpferpumpe dabei.


----------



## das_pat (8. April 2012)

OHHH... Sixpack Skywalker.... die fahre ich auch, bei den langen Pins sollte man aber immer mit Schienbeinschonern fahren!!!  Schaut häßlich aus wenn nicht.... könnt ihr mir glauben!!!  Aber sonst echt super Pedale, sind vorallem schön flach und preislich auch OK.


----------



## das_pat (8. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ja, denke ich auch. Mein CCDB hat überhaupt kei Luft. Da ist nur Gas drinne
> Und die Gabel? Wo gehört denn da eine Luftunterstützung rein?



So wie ich das gesehen hab, linker Gabelholm.... Bei der Fox 36

Aber 100% kann ich das nicht sagen, bin bisher Marzocchi gefahren...

Berichtigt mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege!!!!


----------



## Bike_Ride (8. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas verwirrt.
> Habe mal den kram der beim bike dabei war durchgesehen und da ist ja auch ne dÃ¤mpferpumpe bei...aber der van rc dÃ¤mpfer hat kein ventil.
> Oder steh ich gerade nur auf der leitung



Ist da nicht ein Ventil am Piggy?
Genau auf der anderen Seite vom Compression-Knopf?
Sieht auf den Bildern zumindest so aus.

Bei den DHX-Modellen war es nÃ¤mlich so, dass es in den AusgleichbehÃ¤ltern eine Luftkammer gab, die zur DÃ¤mpfungsunterstÃ¼tzung diente. Und da mussten auch immer so zwischen 8 und 16 Bar drinne sein, glaub ich. Mit weniger gabs wohl Probleme mit der Funktion und der Lebensdauer. 
WÃ¼rde mich dann nicht wundern, wenn der Van RC das auch so hat.
Kann das aber so grad nicht sich bestÃ¤tigen, weil ich bisher auf die schnelle noch kein Manual zu der neuen Performance Serie gefunden habe.

Edit:
@Cashjonny

Schau dir doch mal die Spank Spike Pedale an. Sind groÃ und haben mega Grip.
Ich glaub die wurden hier im Forum auch eigentlich immer recht gut bewertet.
Die gibts als Neuradpreis fÃ¼r 85â¬ wenn du sie bei Canyon mitbestellst. Hab ich auch direkt gemacht. GÃ¼nstiger bekommste die im Moment nicht.


----------



## das_pat (8. April 2012)

das Manual, welches bei Canyon zum Download angeboten wird, kannst ja total vergessen.....


----------



## Bike_Ride (8. April 2012)

In der tat.
Ist noch nen bisschen alt.


Ok hab mich versehen. Der Van RC hat doch kein Ventil!


----------



## benni260 (8. April 2012)

Hat hier jemand zufällig schon ein Playzone bestellt oder hat es schön zu Hause?

Ich habe mir zwar schon eins bestellt, es soll aber erst in der 2. Juliwoche kommen . Noch kann ich sogar ein anderes bestellen. Ich überlege mir vll doch das Speedzone zu holen. Jedoch hab ich da wieder weniger Gänge. Vor allem für Bergauf ists doch besser beim Playzone. Beim Speedzone hab ich dafür wieder 2cm mehr Federweg und auch mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten. Und von den Farben hät ich auch eigentlich das Playzone lieber. Was meint ihr wie kann man beide bikes vergleichen und ist das eine besser oder gleichwertig. Kann mich iwie nicht ganz festlegen. Es ist auch mein erstes DH überhaupt. Iwie denke ich, dass das Playzone nicht so gut ist wie es aussieht und lieber nochmal 200 euro mehr ausgeben. Jedoch für mich als Anfänger müsste es doch vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## simdiem (8. April 2012)

Ich denke, was du entscheiden musst, ist, ob du SingleCrown, oder Doppelbrücke fahren willst. Und dann muss du dir überlegen, ob das jeweilige zu deinem Einsatzgebiet überhaupt passt. Nur aufgrund der Kassette deine Entscheidung zu treffen ist unnötig, weil das Ding ganz schnell gewechselt ist....

Die Lieferzeit ist definitiv ein Argument ^^. Allerdings bringt es dir auch recht wenig wenn du in 2 Wochen ein Bike bei dir stehen hast, das nicht zu deinem Einsatzgebiet passt...

Und dass das Playzone schlechter sein soll, wie es aussieht kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und mit solchen Aussagen sollte man auch immer vorsichtig sein. Das einzige signifikante, das die beiden Bikes unterscheidet ist die Gabel. Und ob du jetzt mit der einen oder der anderen überhaupt klarkommst, entscheidet sich sowieso erst, wenn du damit gefahren bist...


----------



## benni260 (8. April 2012)

Der Unterscheid zwischen Single Crown und Doppelbrücke ist welcher?

Einsatzgebiet wird dann hauptsächlich der nahegelegene Stadtwald in Koblenz sein.  Der nächste Bikepark ist in Boppard und Winterberg ist ja auch nicht soooo weit. Dort würde ich auch gerne mal fahren nur wird das auf Grund der Entfernungen nicht jedes WE sein. Nach dem Urlaub werd ich nächste Woche endlich mal zu Canyon gehen (ist fast um die Ecke und ich komme nicht dazu ) und mich dort auch nochmal beraten lassen und Probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (8. April 2012)

das kommt immer drauf an, bist du nur im park unterwegs würde ich das speedzone nehmen, fährst du allerdings auch mal trails mit leichten anstiegen, touren etc, sollte das playzone ausreichen.

ich habe das playzone genommen, da es den breiteren einsatzbereich von beiden bikes hat und ich nicht nur park fahre, wobei man sich dann auch mal einen traumtrail durch bergaufpedalieren verdienen muß, was du mit ner boxxer doch eher kaum machst/bzw schaffst.


----------



## cashjonny (8. April 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir entweder die Reserve trailseeker oder sixpack skywalker  zulegen. Straitline amp sind leider zu teuer. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen pedalen?
> 
> @dia-mandt: Bei meinem Dropzone war keine Dämpferpumpe dabei.


 

Danke für die Tips. Die Spanks werd ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen. Hoffentlich ginge das auch nachträglich.

@gerry:
Warst du mit deinem Dropzone schon unterwegs? Vielleicht kannst du nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben (Fahrwerkabstimmung CCDB, Fahrverhalten)? Wäre TOP !!


----------



## dia-mandt (8. April 2012)

Aber die fox und die boxxer haben quasi die gleiche einbauhöhe.
Da wirst du keinen unterschied bemerken, außer das die boxxer mehr federweg hat.


----------



## das_pat (8. April 2012)

gut wußte ich so jetzt nicht....


----------



## simdiem (8. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> @simdiem
> 
> Wenn dir so langweilig ist, komm halt mal vorbei und helfe uns die umgebrochenen Bäume zu entasten, die liegen so schön quer auf unserem trail, da kann man so nette spielereien draus bauen  Das verkürzt auch auf angenehme weise die Wartezeit



Mit solchen Angeboten musste bei mir vorsichtig sein . Nachher komm ich tatsächlich vorbei! Wobei sich prima die Frage anschließt, wo "vorbei" eigentlich ist?
Hast du dein FRX Playzone eigentlich schon? Bzw. wann soll es geliefert werden?


@all: Weiß jemand mit welchem Drehmoment die obere Dämpferschraube angezogen werden sollte?
Ah und noch was. Hat jemand beim VAN RC Dämpfer die Feder gewechselt? Muss, um den unteren Federteller abziehen zu können, die untere Gleitbuchse ausgebaut werden? Im Fox Manual steht, dass das bei manchen Gleitbuchsen nötig ist...


----------



## dia-mandt (8. April 2012)

Ich habe den dämpfer einfach ausgebaut und die feder gelockert und nach unten rausgezogen.
Musst nur beim einsetzen der neuen feder darauf achten, dass der anfang der windung von der feder nicht in der lücke vom federteller sitzt!

Zum thema drehmoment kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mich da heran getastet habe.
Glaube das waren ca. 9 Nm.
Steht ja leider nix von in der canyon anleitung.


----------



## simdiem (9. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Musst nur beim einsetzen der neuen feder darauf achten, dass der anfang der windung von der feder nicht in der lücke vom federteller sitzt!
> 
> Zum thema drehmoment kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mich da heran getastet habe.
> Glaube das waren ca. 9 Nm.
> .



Danke dir  !
Ja das mit dem korrekten Sitz der Feder im Federteller habe ich auch schon gelesen und in meiner TODO- Umbauliste vermerkt! 

Habe gerade den Keller hergerichtet und alle Teile in der Reihenfolge wie ich sie verbaue hingerichtet. Den Montageständer aufgebaut und die Werkzeuge, Schraubensicherung und Schmierstoffe bereitgelegt. Sieht jetzt bis auf die Folie an den Wänden, ein bißchen wie bei Dexter aus   

Hoffentlich bekommen die das in Koblenz diese Woche gebacken!


----------



## dia-mandt (9. April 2012)

Das kleine war spielen.....

@simdiem

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass alles klappt.


----------



## simdiem (9. April 2012)

Danke

Sieht super aus, dein Bike. Du hast es garantiert schon einmal geschrieben, aber welche Rahmengröße fährst du ? Sieht aus dem Blickwinkel ziemlich groß aus..? (L)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (9. April 2012)

Yo. Ist ein L.


----------



## Stromberg (9. April 2012)

Bei mir wackelt der DB Dämpfer ganz leicht in der oberen Verschraubung, obwohl die Schraube fest ist. Können andere mit dem gleichen Dämpfer bitte mal nachschauen, ob es bei ihnen auch so ist? Danke.


----------



## X-Fire (9. April 2012)

ist bombenfest bei mir


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. April 2012)

meld dich mal im callcenter würde ich sagen


----------



## dia-mandt (9. April 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> meld dich mal im callcenter würde ich sagen



Die haben die Tage bestimmt gut zu tun, wenn ich bedenke, was man so alles hört und was nun auch bei mir ansteht.


----------



## das_pat (9. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mit solchen Angeboten musste bei mir vorsichtig sein . Nachher komm ich tatsächlich vorbei! Wobei sich prima die Frage anschließt, wo "vorbei" eigentlich ist?
> Hast du dein FRX Playzone eigentlich schon? Bzw. wann soll es geliefert werden?



Passt schon war ja auch eher Spaß, komme aus dem Westen von München...

Mein Playzone sollte nächste Woche kommen, wie bei dir.
Ob es das tut.... hoffentlich und das bitte bis spätestens Freitag, Samstag ist Opening am Samerberg, da möchte ich unbedingt hin!!!

Von euch auch jemand dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (9. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Die haben die Tage bestimmt gut zu tun, wenn ich bedenke, was man so alles hört und was nun auch bei mir ansteht.



Was meinstn Du genau?


----------



## dia-mandt (9. April 2012)

Gibt diverse meldungen über knackende torques im bereich des tretlagers und bei mir ist es der steuersatz, der nicht funktioniert.
Entweder fest oder er dreht sich gut und ist locker.
Zudem "blockiert" er ab und zu.
Gibt im ddd forum mehrere die das problem haben und das ist wohl bei canyon schon bekannt. Betrifft die 10er serie des crankbrother steuersatzes.


----------



## MindPatterns (9. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Gibt diverse meldungen über knackende torques im bereich des tretlagers und bei mir ist es der steuersatz, der nicht funktioniert.
> Entweder fest oder er dreht sich gut und ist locker.
> Zudem "blockiert" er ab und zu.
> Gibt im ddd forum mehrere die das problem haben und das ist wohl bei canyon schon bekannt. Betrifft die 10er serie des crankbrother steuersatzes.



Steuersatz ist ärgerlich, aber verschmerzbar. Das Knacken im Tretlagerbereich? Meinst Du das Problem, bei dem die meisten WD40 ins Sitzrohr hauen, damit das Knacken verschwindet? 
Wenig hilfreich das alles, kurz bevor ich mich für ein Tues oder Torque entscheiden möchte...


----------



## das_pat (9. April 2012)

@ dia-mandt

kannst du mir mal den link zum nachlesen der probleme geben?


----------



## Bike_Ride (9. April 2012)

@das pat und simdiem
Ich wünsch euch viel Erfolg, dass es nächste Woche kommt!
Welche größe habt ihr denn bestellt?
Mein Playzone in S soll in KW17 fertig sein. Je näher man kommt, umso langsamer vergeht die Zeit, hab ich das Gefühl....

@Dia-mandt

Bei dir jetzt auch der Steuersatz?
Das hab ich jetzt auch schon oft genug gelesen...
Ich hoffe ja, dass es schnell ne Lösung gibt!
Hällst du uns aufm Laufenden ?


----------



## das_pat (9. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> @das pat und simdiem
> Ich wünsch euch viel Erfolg, dass es nächste Woche kommt!
> Welche größe habt ihr denn bestellt?
> Mein Playzone in S soll in KW17 fertig sein. Je näher man kommt, umso langsamer vergeht die Zeit, hab ich das Gefühl....




Wir haben es in M geordert, zwecks evtl Umbau als FR-Tourer, da wäre mir S einfach zu klein.

Zwecks den Wartezeiten, das man ein halbes Jahr über den Winter drauf wartet ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, ich habs sogar zeitweise komplett ausgeblendet  aber jetzt wo es um jeden einzelnen Tag geht, kommt es einem echt schon so vor als ob man 6 Jahre alt wäre und auf den Weihnachtsmann wartet.


----------



## MindPatterns (9. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> @ dia-mandt
> 
> kannst du mir mal den link zum nachlesen der probleme geben?



Steuersatzprobleme mit dem Torque:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=572703&highlight=cane+creek+10

Knacken am Torque:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510103


----------



## dia-mandt (9. April 2012)

Danke.
Wollte gerade suchen.
Das nenne ich service 
Beim Steuerstaz post ab #16


----------



## das_pat (9. April 2012)

danke euch!!!


----------



## das_pat (9. April 2012)

also der Steuersatz macht mir keine Sorgen, wenns dafür nen anderen gibt warte ich gerne mal 3 Tage....

Haben die konstruktionsmäßig ihre Rahmen so sehr verändert? Bei meinem 08er Torque gabs nie geknacke und es ist schon so einige male irgendwo versenkt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.brown (10. April 2012)

aha, danke für den link zum steuersatz!! was würde einem ohne dieses super forum nicht alles entgehen! 
der steuersatz ist also der anforderung nicht gewachsen? 
mein gott CANYON das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein...langsam krieg ich das gefühl der laden ist eine einzige katastrophe! 

wenn ich mal kurz zusammenfasse:

1. liefertermin um glatte 2 wochen überschritten, ohne eine einzige info von canyon zu bekommen. 
wenn man telefonisch nachfragt gibts vertröstung und hinhalte-floskeln zu hören.  

2. selbstabholung war eine lachnummer...die in der mail groß angekündigte "technische erklärung des bikes von unserem mitarbeiter" habe ich dem mitarbeiter erspart nachdem er mir erklären wollte, wo ich luft in meine boxxer r2c2 pumpe und er verzweifelt das luftventil am vanilla rc gesucht hat. 

3. die boxxer wird nahezu furztrocken verbaut, entweder man kann selber schrauben und nen service machen oder darf das bike am besten noch vor der ersten testfahrt schon zum service geben. 

4. der von canyon ausgewählte und verbaute steuersatz ist (zumindest im speedzone?) anscheinend den belastungen nicht wirklich gewachsen, auch bei mir gibts bei der justage nur die wahl zwischen "ohne spiel und extrem schwergängig" oder "leichtgängig aber mit spiel".
und das beste daran: von der lösung des problems (bei canyon anrufen und einen neuen steuersatz bekommen) erfährt man nicht vom hersteller, sondern zufällig durch dieses forum hier...wirklich kaum zu glauben!

was bleibt ist die erkenntnis: 
das bike ist echt ein traum, der laden ansich ist eher ein trauma...:kotz:


----------



## anulu (10. April 2012)

Krasse Begründung von Canyon! Das sollte man im Vorhinein wissen ob der Steuersatz den Belastungen standhält oder nicht. Da bin ich ja eher "beruhigt", dass es meinem Kollegen nicht allein so geht. (nicht falsch verstehen! is schon ziemlicher Mist, dass das jetz quasi zu einem "Serienfehler" wurde)


----------



## mr.brown (10. April 2012)

ich möchte nicht behaupten dass es ein serienfehler ist, dafür besitze ich zu wenige speedzones...

ich gebe nur wieder was hier an mehreren stellen im forum von speedzone-besitzern bemängelt wird und was meine eigenen erfahrungen sind...


----------



## christophersch (10. April 2012)

puh, da hab ich ja echt glück gehabt. 

1)Ich hab ne Mail bekommen, wann mein Bike ankommen wird bzw. wann es abgeschickt wird
2) mein Bike kam 2 Wochen VOR dem geplanten Termin,
3) mein/e Gabel/Dämpfer arbeitet Weltklasse.
4) mein Steuersatz hält auch was er verspricht. Einmal nachgezogen, dann Ruhe

Grüße


----------



## anulu (10. April 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> ich möchte nicht behaupten dass es ein serienfehler ist, dafür besitze ich zu wenige speedzones...
> 
> ich gebe nur wieder was hier an mehreren stellen im forum von speedzone-besitzern bemängelt wird und was meine eigenen erfahrungen sind...



Ok habs in "Anführungszeichen" gesetzt  Bei dem Bike meine Kollegn handelt es sich auch um ein Rockzone  



christophersch schrieb:


> 4) mein Steuersatz hält auch was er verspricht. Einmal nachgezogen, dann Ruhe



Das Flashzone hat doch den 40er verbaut... vllt. iss der nich so anfällig.


----------



## mr.brown (10. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> puh, da hab ich ja echt glück gehabt.
> 
> 1)Ich hab ne Mail bekommen, wann mein Bike ankommen wird bzw. wann es abgeschickt wird
> 2) mein Bike kam 2 Wochen VOR dem geplanten Termin,
> ...



dann scheint canyon nun sogar im service hinzubekommen was bisher nur über die bikes im forum berichtet wird: serienstreuung! 

der rest sagt - wie von anulu schon richtig vermutet - natürlich nicht wirklich viel aus, da du nen anderen steuersatz, ne andere gabel und nen anderen dämpfer in deinem bike hast...und es geht beim speedzone ja gerade um eine trockene boxxer und einen nicht korrekt justierbaren cc 10.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. April 2012)

Könnt ihr mir kurz sagen, ob das optitune (Dropzone, Fox Van) wirklich notwendig ist? Ich werde fahrfertig wohl immer so um die 83-84 kg wiegen und frage mich natürlich jetzt, ob der Standard (81kg) dann zu weich für mich wird und ich mit Durchschlägen zu kämpfen habe...


----------



## christophersch (10. April 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir kurz sagen, ob das optitune (Dropzone, Fox Van) wirklich notwendig ist? Ich werde fahrfertig wohl immer so um die 83-84 kg wiegen und frage mich natürlich jetzt, ob der Standard (81kg) dann zu weich für mich wird und ich mit Durchschlägen zu kämpfen habe...



Die Federhärte im Dämpfer ist von der Rahmengröße abhängig. Die Standartfeder in der Gabel sollte passen. Evtl. eine Nummer härter.

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle nicht machen. Wenn du es nachträglich selbst tauscht, kommts dich günstiger. Und vielleicht musst du es ja überhaupt nicht machen.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich würde es an deiner Stelle nicht machen. Wenn du es nachträglich selbst tauscht, kommts dich günstiger. Und vielleicht musst du es ja überhaupt nicht machen.



Also wäre dieses Optitune nix anderes, als eine andere Feder reinzuschrauben? Würde mich das bei Fox denn dann die Garantie kosten, wenn ich es selbst mache?
Und: Andere Feder für den Dämpfer hinten aussuchen ist nicht bei Kauf, korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (10. April 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Also wäre dieses Optitune nix anderes, als eine andere Feder reinzuschrauben? Würde mich das bei Fox denn dann die Garantie kosten, wenn ich es selbst mache?
> Und: Andere Feder für den Dämpfer hinten aussuchen ist nicht bei Kauf, korrekt?



Mit Garantie hat das nichts zu tun. Die Feder kannst du sowohl im Dämpfer als auch in der Gabel innerhalb von 1-2min selbst austauschen. Und das Optitune sieht in meinen Augen auch nichts anderes als den Federtausch vor...

Mit Aussuchen ist da leider nichts. Jede Rahmengröße hat ihre eigene Härte. Nur in der Gabel ist überall die Standartfeder drin. 

Grüße


----------



## das_pat (10. April 2012)

So Jungs/Mädels, ich habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, nach der Aussage des Mitarbeiters, wurde das Steuersatzproblem behoben und alle FRX kommen mit dem 40er Steuersatz!

Ich hatte noch nicht mal Steuersatz fertig ausgesprochen, hatte ich die Info schon 

Auf Nachfragen wegen dem Liefertermin 15.KW, wurde mir gesagt, daß die Bikes planmäßig bis ende der Woche ausgeliefert werden. Falls sich was anderes ergeben sollte, wolle er sich noch mal bei mir melden.


----------



## Bike_Ride (10. April 2012)

@das pat

Super vielen Dank für die Info.
Dann kann ich ja jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass sonst nichts mehr dazwischen kommt und alles andere auch ganz ist, am Playzone


----------



## dia-mandt (10. April 2012)

Habe angerufen und bekomme nun den neuen Steuersatz der 40er Serie kostenlos zugesendet.


----------



## das_pat (10. April 2012)

ganz schöne kosten für canyon.....


----------



## simdiem (10. April 2012)

Da habe ich keinerlei Mitleid! Sollten die mal lieber ihren "Heros" die Bikes zum testen geben, wie sie später auch verkauft werden und nicht die Rahmen mit Custom-Sponsor Komponenten aufbauen. Da wundert einen doch echt nix mehr!! 
Kann doch auch kein Auto mit Motor x testen und beim Marktstart Motor y einbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (10. April 2012)

ist doch schon normal, daß der Kunde Betatester ist, vorallem in der Autoindustrie....


----------



## die-flut (10. April 2012)

So,

jetzt muss ich auch mal:

In einem Internetforum werden in der Regel Probleme diskutiert. Da sich zufriedene Käufer selten in den Problem-Threads tummeln, bekommt der geneigte User schnell den Eindruck, daß die Probleme

a) sehr oft auftreten und

b) die Lösung nicht in einem Komplettradtausch, am selben Tag, beim Kunden zu Hause, inkl. einer persönlichen Entschuldigung der Geschäftsleitung und einer dicken Preiserstattung besteht.

Der Hersteller hat das Recht einen aufgetretenen Mangel durch "Nachbesserung" zu beheben. Canyon verschickt also bei einem Mangel am Steuersatz einen neuen, hochwertigeren Steuersatz. Dies ist kein schlechter, sondern viel mehr sehr guter Service.

Und das ein Mitarbeiter das Rad nicht ordentlich erklären konnte, hat nichts mit "Service-Serienstreuung" zu tun, sondern sollte im Rahmen der Qualitätssicherung an Canyon übermittelt werden, um den anscheinend vorhandenen Ausbildungsmangel bei dem entsprechenden Verkäufer nachschulen zu können. Einfach wegfahren und sich nachher aufregen, führt nicht zu einer Verbesserung..

Da nicht alle Steuersätze problematisch sind, ist von einer 100 Prozent - Rückrufaktion abzusehen. Ich denke hier sollte dem Hersteller die Möglichkeit eingeräumt werden, entsprechend geltenden Vorschriften zu reagieren und eine, auf den Einzelfall bezogene, Lösung zu finden. 

Bei meinem FRX Flashzone wurde der Liefertermin im Übrigen um zwei Wochen unterschritten, das Rad war perfekt montiert und die Qualität ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Also:
Es gibt auch zufriedene Käufer und Canyons Reaktionen auf die Probleme sind vorbildlich.

So cool down... 

Just my two cents,

die-flut


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. April 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> So,
> 
> jetzt muss ich auch mal:
> 
> ...



Womit Du im Prinzip Deine These selbst widerlegst, dass in einem Problemthred im Internet nur unzufriedene Kunden posten 

Man braucht manchmal einfach einen Ort, wo man mal Dampf ablassen kann. Und da ist das Internet einfach der beste Platz. 

Aber wer hier mitliest und dann bestellt, muss zumindest wissen, worauf er sich einlässt. Ich hatte schon ein Canyon, habe ein Speci und habe jetzt wieder ein Canyon bestellt. Irgendwie erwarte ich einfach, dass es ein paar Problemchen geben wird, das gehört einfach dazu. Dafür gibt es top Ausstattung und anständige Rahmen, die ihre Schwächen haben (meine Kettenstrebe am Nerve ist auch gerissen). Das ist nicht schön, aber erträglich, solange das Problem behoben wird. Ein bißchen nervt natürlich schon, dass immer gesagt wird, dass es sich um einen Einzelfall handele, wenn ein Haufen Forumsteilnehmer exakt das gleiche Problem haben. Aber betriebswirtschaftlich kann ich das schon nachvollziehen. Auch beim Trek Scratch oder dem alten SXT gab es überigens schon Probleme mit gerissene Kettenstreben. Man kann einfach nicht alles berechnen und testen und unsere Räder sind schon ziemlich am Limit konstruiert. 

Die Lieferpünktlichkeit des FRX, und das muss man m.E. herausheben, war soweit unglaublich gut. Viele Bikes sind bis zu 2 Wochen vor Termin ausgeliefert worden. Das gab es noch nie . Immerhin ist das FRX eine Neuentwicklung. Das Strive hat sich letztes Jahr um Wochen verzögert (für alle)!

Wer an der Steuersatzmisere Schuld ist, Canyon oder CC, werden wir vermutlich nicht heraussfinden, in sofern kann man nicht sagen für wen es teuer wird.


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. April 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> 3. die boxxer wird nahezu furztrocken verbaut, entweder man kann selber schrauben und nen service machen oder darf das bike am besten noch vor der ersten testfahrt schon zum service geben.



vorschlag: es werden alle verbauten boxxer vorsorglich geöffnet und geschmiert. dass sich ALLE liefertermine deutlich verschieben dürfte ja kein problem sein.

das ist eher das problem bei rockshox, das kann bei jedem hersteller passieren der die gabeln verbaut, KEIN serienhersteller wird sich diese arbeit machen.


----------



## simdiem (10. April 2012)

Ich habe vorhin mal angerufen und wollte erfahren ob das diese Woche noch was wird. Der Telefonberater meinte, dass ich ein Mail bekomme, wenn das Rad kommisioniert wird, und dann in den nächsten 48h verschickt wird. Dann bekommt man scheinbar noch eine Mail mit dem Paket-Tracking. Grobe Rechnung, wenn das diese Woche noch was werden soll, dann müsste morgen die Kommisionierungsmail kommen... Unwahrscheinlich.

Ich habe ihn auch wegen den Steuersatzproblemen angesprochen. Er wusste scheinbar von nix. Wollte das aber überprüfen.... wie auch immer.


----------



## das_pat (10. April 2012)

meiner war da aufschlußreicher  komm jetzt mach aus ner mücke keinen elefanten! steuersatzproblem is geklärt, dann kommt das frx halt nächste woche....  saubere arbeit braucht halt auch ihre zeit!!! außerdem ist das ein liefertermi der vor einem halben jahr geplant wurde und das von einem computersystem, wenn ein zulieferer 2 tage verspätung hat wirds halt leider nichts und canyon kann dafür dann auch nichts!


----------



## Wurzelmann (10. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> meiner war da aufschlußreicher  komm jetzt mach aus ner mücke keinen elefanten! steuersatzproblem is geklärt, dann kommt das frx halt nächste woche....  saubere arbeit braucht halt auch ihre zeit!!! außerdem ist das ein liefertermi der vor einem halben jahr geplant wurde und das von einem computersystem, wenn ein zulieferer 2 tage verspätung hat wirds halt leider nichts und canyon kann dafür dann auch nichts!



Da fällt mir ein (hatte es schon verdrängt), dass mein Nerve seinerzeit auch schon 4 oder 5 Wochen Verspätung hatte. Es ist also alles noch im grünen Bereich 

Man muß nur damit umzugehen wissen: Nie dein altes Rad verkaufen bevor das Neue  da ist. Lief den Liteville Kunden (und anderen) in den letzten zwei/drei Jahren aber auch nicht anders (davor habe ich noch nicht mitgelesen). So ist einfach die Bikeindustrie.


----------



## mr.brown (10. April 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das ist eher das problem bei rockshox, das kann bei jedem hersteller passieren der die gabeln verbaut.



hmm...wenn man das argument mal zu ende denkt würde das dann doch heißen dass canyon keine der verbauten parts vorher auf korrekte funktion testen muss oder kann? ist irgendwie schwach oder?



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> dass sich ALLE liefertermine deutlich verschieben dürfte ja kein problem sein.



ne wär kein problem, zumindest bei einigen ist es ja jetzt eh schon so. und in die castings mal schnell die vorgeschriebene füllmenge öl zu kippen sollte für einen mechaniker beim zusammenschrauben doch jetzt auch nicht die herausforderung des tages sein oder gar den liefertermin "deutlich verschieben" oder?


----------



## christophersch (11. April 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> hmm...wenn man das argument mal zu ende denkt würde das dann doch heißen dass canyon keine der verbauten parts vorher auf korrekte funktion testen muss oder kann? ist irgendwie schwach oder?



In gewissem Rahmen werden die Teile natürlich gecheckt. Die Checkliste (in welcher auch eine Probefahrt beinhaltet ist) findest du zusammen mit den anderen Unterlagen im Bikeguard.

Wenn ein Steuersatz nun aber im richtigen Einsatz schlapp macht, kann Canyon natürlich nichts dafür. Da ist dann der Komponentenhersteller gefragt. Schließlich möchte ich als Kunde natürlich auch nicht, das ein Canyon Mitarbeiter das Bike vor dem versenden durch den Wald prügelt


----------



## simdiem (11. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> meiner war da aufschlußreicher  komm jetzt mach aus ner mücke keinen elefanten! steuersatzproblem is geklärt, dann kommt das frx halt nächste woche....  saubere arbeit braucht halt auch ihre zeit!!! außerdem ist das ein liefertermi der vor einem halben jahr geplant wurde und das von einem computersystem, wenn ein zulieferer 2 tage verspätung hat wirds halt leider nichts und canyon kann dafür dann auch nichts!



Dann hast du wohl Glück gehabt  .  Also ich kann weder mit ner Mücke noch mit nem Elefanten was anfangen, ich will mein Bike 

Das mit dem Steuersatz ist für mich erst geklärt, wenn ich das Rad auspacke und der 40er verbaut ist. Und mir ist auch s******egal, ob der jetzt orange oder schwarz ist 

Richtig das ist ein halbes Jahr vorgeplant. Das ist erstens genügend Zeit und zum anderen sollte da auch ein Puffer mit eingeplant sein .

Nichts desto trotz, kann ich mich momentan wunderbar mit meinem Studium ablenken. Studienarbeit, die letzten anstehenden Klausuren, Bachelorarbeit und Formula Student machen es möglich ..

Na dann schlaf ma gut, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag zum Warten  mal schauen ob ich nochmal anruf. WEnn die mich "nerven", kann ich mich ja dafür revanchieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (11. April 2012)

Hachja, ihr habt es gut und könnt schon nächste Woche, vielleicht auf dem Hobel sitzen... ich muss da noch bisschen warten.

Hoffentlich sind dann alle Probleme bereits geklärt und ich bekomme ein sauberes gut montiertes bike.


----------



## simdiem (11. April 2012)

@s1c

Wann und was für eins hast du dir denn bestellt? Wie lange musst du noch warten?


@all

Also ich bin heute früh doch tatsächlich von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter angerufen worden. Er sagte mir, dass es bei dem Cane Creek 10 Steuersatz Probleme gab und dass deswegen bei allen FRX die Canyon verlassen der 40er verbaut wird!

Eine gute Lösung wie ich finde. 
Ansonsten habe ich ihn natürlich nochmal wegen dem Lieferdatum angehauen. Er meinte, dass er eben noch keine Versandbestätigung hat. Hilft wie immer nur Warten ;-)

Schönen Mittag euch allen zusammen!

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (11. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Also ich bin heute früh doch tatsächlich von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter angerufen worden. Er sagte mir, dass es bei dem Cane Creek 10 Steuersatz Probleme gab und dass deswegen bei allen FRX die Canyon verlassen der 40er verbaut wird!



Hab ich doch gesagt 
Aber schön nochmal ne Bestätigung zu bekommen!!!


----------



## simdiem (11. April 2012)

Fehlt nur noch die Versandbestätigung, wah


----------



## das_pat (11. April 2012)

ich soll ja einen Anruf bekommen wenn es nichts wird, bisher hat keiner angerufen  aber ich denke vor Samstag wirds eh nichts, hab mich schon damit abgefunden, Wetter soll auch richtig übel sein, deshalb ist mir das auch egal  Regen  Regen  und noch mehr Regen


----------



## mheinri (12. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

leider muss ich immer noch auf mein Speedzone warten . Kommt erst KW 21. 
Ich wollte daher mal fragen, ob mir jemand die Möglichkeit gibt auf einem Torque in S oder M Probe zu sitzen. 
Ich komme aus dem Raum Landshut. München oder Regensburg sind aber auch kein Problem. 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## s1c (12. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @s1c
> 
> Wann und was für eins hast du dir denn bestellt? Wie lange musst du noch warten?



Ein FRX Playzone in weiß und muss noch 6 Wochen warten...


----------



## fatal_error (12. April 2012)

Muss auf mein Speedzone noch 11 Wochen warten ...


----------



## cashjonny (12. April 2012)

Na hoffentlich kommt es dann nicht zu Lieferengpässen für den 40er Steuersatz und alle warten noch ein paar Wochen länger auf ihr Bike ...

Sorry, dass ich die Diskussion über Federhärte nochmal entfache...standardmäßig wird der CCDB mit ner 400er Feder ausgeliefert...laut Canyon ist das Fahrwerk aber für Normalos (68-82kg) ausgelegt.
Das passt dochn nicht zusammen (sagen auch die Rechner im Netz)...
Kann mich mal einer aufklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (12. April 2012)

@cashjonny

Also eigentlich werden die Federhärten an die Größen vom Rahmen angepasst.
S=300er, M=350er, L=400er 
Das war zumindest die Aussage vom Canyonmitarbeiter, als ich letztens da war.
Als kleiner "Richtwert" sind hier im Thread immer mal wieder 90Kg und 350-400er Feder gefallen. So werd ich es, denke ich, auch erstmal fahren.

@all

Sofern einer Interesse am Playzone hat und Größe S oder L brauch, schnell bestellen.
Laut Internetseite gibts als Liefertermin KW 17!


----------



## das_pat (12. April 2012)

Ich muß jetzt wirklich mal sagen, daß ich von Canyon wirklich begeistert bin!!!
Ich habe eben einen Anruf bekommen, daß die Bikes der Charge von der 15. KW gerade montiert werden, leider werden sie erst Montag nächste Woche ausgeliefert...

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich habe mein Bike vor ca einem halben Jahr bestellt, das Steuersatzproblem wurde gelöst, muß also nichts monieren und tagelang auf einen neuen Steuersatz warten, falls der 10er CC versagt, vorallem muß ich ihn dann nicht noch wechseln.

Trotz alle dem, haben sie eine Verzögerung von NUR einem Werktag, also besser gehts ja nun wirklich nicht!!!


----------



## nukular2008 (12. April 2012)

@cashjonny: Die Federhärte des Dämpfers variiert je nach Rahmengröße, mit der Optitune Option bei der Bestellung kannst du die Federhärte für die Gabel auswählen.

@Bike_Ride: Bei L ist afaik ne 500er verbaut


----------



## dia-mandt (12. April 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> @Bike_Ride: Bei L ist afaik ne 500er verbaut



Beim den Bikes mit dem Fox Van RC.
Beim CCDB (wie er ihn haben wird) ist das anders.


----------



## cashjonny (12. April 2012)

Ja allerdings fall ich mit meinen 76kg genau in den Bereich rein, für den das Fahrwerk angeblich ausgelegt ist...mit Federweg/Hub komm ich im Idealfall auf ne 300er Härte. 

Rahmengröße M beim Dropzone ist wohl nach Aussage Canyon Hotline eine 400er verbaut...ominös...sagt mir der nächste Mitarbeiter was anderes??


----------



## schwarze13 (12. April 2012)

Zum Thema Steuersatz:

Bei dem Cane Creek 10er liegt anscheinend eher ein Fertigungsfehler von TH Industries vor, die die eigentlichen Lager herstellen.

Habe das selbe Problem mit dem Steuersatz, was sich durch ein sauberes einstellen nicht beheben lässt, da die Lager an sich schon spiel haben.

Jetzt könnte man zwar fragen, ob Canyon keine Eingangskontrolle gemacht hat, aber mal ehrlich, in den ganzen Jahren meines Bikerlebens hatte ich noch nie ein neues Lager mit Spiel.

Von daher Shit happens, ist wahrscheinlich für Canyon genauso ärgerlich wie für uns. Na ja, neuer Steuersatz ist schon im Anflug, wird schon.

Cane Creek oder TH gehört viel eher eins aufe F****

Zum Thema Canyon und Komponenten:
Soweit ich das sehe, sind an meinem Speedzone nur Markenkomponenten verbaut, deren Firmen für die Qualität gerade stehen müssen. Von daher sind zwar furztrockene Boxxer und defekte Cane Creek 10er echt ärgerlich (hätte auch am liebsten jemanden in den A***) getreten, aber Canyon ist da eher selber der Leidtragende. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Canyon bewußt schlechte Werbung durch versagende Komponenten als Risiko auf sich genommen hat. Rock Shox und Cane Creek sollte man lieber an den Pranger stellen.

Fazit:
Die aktuelle Situation könnte wirklich besser sein, aber ohne Quatsch, defekte Teile werden unkompliziert ausgetauscht und mein Speedzone ist von der Performance der absolute Oberhammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (12. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Also eigentlich werden die Federhärten an die Größen vom Rahmen angepasst.
> S=300er, M=350er, L=400er





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Beim den Bikes mit dem Fox Van RC.
> Beim CCDB (wie er ihn haben wird) ist das anders.


Bei mir (CCDB, L) war ne 500er verbaut. Schoen, wenn man ueber 100 kg wiegt. Vielleicht will Canyon ja den US-Markt erschliessen.


----------



## die-flut (12. April 2012)

Also, bei meinem FRX Flashzone, Gr. L, CCDB Federhärte: 500.

Ist bisher das einzige Teil welches weichen musste( außer Teile der Bremsleitung beim kürzen natürlich...)


Ich denke L = 500 er Feder beim CCDB.


nice rides,


die-flut.


----------



## dia-mandt (12. April 2012)

also meine 500er Feder ist käuflich per PN zu erwerben


----------



## LordLinchpin (12. April 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> hmm...wenn man das argument mal zu ende denkt würde das dann doch heißen dass canyon keine der verbauten parts vorher auf korrekte funktion testen muss oder kann? ist irgendwie schwach oder?



meinst du dass du auf einer kurzen probefahrt merkst dass in der gabel kein schmieröl drin ist? garantiert nicht.





mr.brown schrieb:


> ne wär kein problem, zumindest bei einigen ist es ja jetzt eh schon so. und in die castings mal schnell die vorgeschriebene füllmenge öl zu kippen sollte für einen mechaniker beim zusammenschrauben doch jetzt auch nicht die herausforderung des tages sein oder gar den liefertermin "deutlich verschieben" oder?



das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber du hast keine ahnung. es wäre ein riesen zeitaufwand, es werden von den evtl betroffenen torques eine ganze menge gebaut, nicht jede gabel ist trocken, das heißt wenn es grundsätzlich gemacht wird ist bei einigen zuviel öl drin, das drückt sich oben raus und die kunden denken die gabel ist defekt. und der zeitaufwand würde natürlich auch bezahlt werden wollen. du könntest es genauso bei allen onlineshops erwarten dass sie jede gabel öffnen und öl nachfüllen. wie schon gesagt, das kann sich kein großer hersteller leisten evtl fehler von zulieferern auszubügeln.



ich weiß nicht was ihr mit den federhärten habt. geht ihr da blind nach den online rechnern? die es nur super grob überschlagen und nicht wirklich zuverlässig sind? NOCHMAL: ich wiege mit ausrüstung ca 80kg, habe beim ccdb das standartsetup nur in der lsc um 2 clicks geändert und komme bei der 400er feder auf ziemlich genau 30% sag. das rad läuft absolut super, geht nicht durch und bügelt verdammt viel weg. also erst testen und dann über andere härten nachdenken. nicht vorher.


----------



## simdiem (12. April 2012)

Hör auf zu texten und schraub mein Rad zusammen    (kleiner Scherz)


----------



## simdiem (12. April 2012)

Mich gerade nochmal über den aktuellen Stand erkundigt. Wird wohl nächste Woche werden :-/


----------



## X-Fire (12. April 2012)

@lordlinchpin

redest du wirklich vom ccdb im flashzone? ich wiege mit ausrüstung ebenfalls ca. 80kg, ich habe mit einer 400er feder und so lockere vorspannung wie es nur geht gerade mal 20% SAG gehabt. mit ner 300er Feder komme ich auf 30% SAG.
wundert mich jetzt ein bisschen


----------



## Wurzelmann (12. April 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ...
> das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber du hast keine ahnung. es wäre ein riesen zeitaufwand, es werden von den evtl betroffenen torques eine ganze menge gebaut, nicht jede gabel ist trocken, das heißt wenn es grundsätzlich gemacht wird ist bei einigen zuviel öl drin, das drückt sich oben raus und die kunden denken die gabel ist defekt.
> ...



Noch schlimmer, es könnte zu hydraulischem Lockout kommen, wenn zu viel Öl im Casting ist. Und dann beschweren sich die Kunden, weil die Gabel den Federweg nicht hergibt (was ja manch einer jetzt schon tut, wenn er auf seinem Wanderweg Hometrail die 180mm nicht ausnutzen kann ).


----------



## dia-mandt (12. April 2012)

Da ja jetzt einige ein frx haben würden mich mal eure erfahrungen mit der federhärte interessieren.
Also welche dämpfer/federhärte kombi bei welchem gewicht und vorallem die erfahrungen damit beim fahren.
Meine 350er feder im van rc bei 90kg ist schon recht plüschig.
Also ich kann beim rollen auf gerader strecke mit kräftigem pushen richtung boden den dämpfer bis an die kante des anschlag-gummis bringen.
Irgendwie habe ich dabei das gefühl die feder ist zu weich aber im gelände fühlt es sich gut an!?
Bin da noch nicht so sicher was das setup betrifft.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. April 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> @lordlinchpin
> 
> redest du wirklich vom ccdb im flashzone? ich wiege mit ausrüstung ebenfalls ca. 80kg, ich habe mit einer 400er feder und so lockere vorspannung wie es nur geht gerade mal 20% SAG gehabt. mit ner 300er Feder komme ich auf 30% SAG.
> wundert mich jetzt ein bisschen



Ich habe mal gelesen das die Streuungen von Federhärten nicht unerheblich sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (12. April 2012)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Steuersatz:
> 
> Bei dem Cane Creek 10er liegt anscheinend eher ein Fertigungsfehler von TH Industries vor, die die eigentlichen Lager herstellen.
> 
> ...




Da Problem ist eigentlich, und auch das ist nich böse gemeint, dass  Canyon Kunden häufig relativ neu im Mountainbiking sind (mein erstes  habe ich auch bei Canyon gekauft). Schon nach 3-4 Jahren hat man einiges gesehen und wundert sich vielleicht noch, aber regt sich nicht mehr  auf. Hilft ja auch nichts. 

Nichts, was bei Canyon passiert ist in der Bike Branche außergewöhnlich.  Der Unterschied ist nur, dass man das Bike immer zurückschicken muss,  wenn man es nicht selbst machen kann, was etwas mühsam ist und schnell mal zwei Wochen ohne Bike bedeutet. Das ist eben die Kehrseite des Versandmodels. 

Als Rock Shox Kunde (egal welches Rad dranhängt), der im Forum mitliest, weiß man mittlerweile, dass eine RS erst mal geschmiert werden muss und dann macht man das halt. Wenn man ein Big Bike fährt, schadet es nicht sich ein bißchen mit der Materie auszukennen und das ein oder andere selber machen zu können 

Wenn ich dann eine 1.100 Eur Boxxer habe, die sich hinter einer 1.900 Eur Fox 40 nicht zu verstecken braucht (evtl. anders herum?), dann tue ich das doch gerne (800 Eur für eine halbe Stunde Arbeit ist doch nicht schlecht ).


----------



## simdiem (13. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Da ja jetzt einige ein frx haben würden mich mal eure erfahrungen mit der federhärte interessieren.
> Also welche dämpfer/federhärte kombi bei welchem gewicht und vorallem die erfahrungen damit beim fahren.
> Meine 350er feder im van rc bei 90kg ist schon recht plüschig.
> Also ich kann beim rollen auf gerader strecke mit kräftigem pushen richtung boden den dämpfer bis an die kante des anschlag-gummis bringen.
> ...



Hey, 
also ich bin jetzt nicht der Federungsexperte, aber ich habe mal dein Gewicht und die Daten des Torques durch den Fox Spring Calculator gejagt. Und demzufolge müsstest du mit der 350er Feder 30% SAG haben. Wieviel hast du denn in der Realität?
Wenn du auf den Trails und bei deinen Drops keine Durchschläge hast, dann sollte eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich sein. Eventuell könntest du noch ein wenig die Lowspeed Druckstufe reindrehen.

Bist du dein FRX eigentlich schon einmal im Tourenmodus (also ausgefahrene Sattelstütze sitzend im flachen und/oder bergauf) gefahren?
Falls ja, hast du ein Wippen feststellen können? Und wenn ja wie arg?

Gruß Simon


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. April 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> @lordlinchpin
> 
> redest du wirklich vom ccdb im flashzone? ich wiege mit ausrüstung ebenfalls ca. 80kg, ich habe mit einer 400er feder und so lockere vorspannung wie es nur geht gerade mal 20% SAG gehabt. mit ner 300er Feder komme ich auf 30% SAG.
> wundert mich jetzt ein bisschen



ne, sorry, meinte den s´toy im lux mr...




NATÜRLICH DER CCDB IM FLASHZONE! hast du das grundsetup eingestellt und bist du schon n bisschen damit gefahren?


----------



## fatal_error (13. April 2012)

Würde auch gerne wissen was der dia-mandt für ein SAG hat  ?
90kg und 350´er Feder... 
Da kann ich bei meinen 63kg ja am besten bevor das Bike kommt schon eine 250´er Feder bestellen...


----------



## dia-mandt (13. April 2012)

Gemessen an der kolbenstange liege ich über 30%.
Der sag indikator am bike sagt immer das selbe.... 20%. sagt er aber auch bei der 500er feder die ich noch habe.
Ich habe jetzt eine 450er ti feder gekauft.
Mal sehen wie die ist.
Man weiß ja auch nie ob die 350 jetzt eher ne 300er ist oder eher 400. 
Schaun mer mal.
Wenn nix geht ist demnächst eine 450x3 nukeproof ti feder zu haben


----------



## schwarze13 (13. April 2012)

*Zum Thema SAG und Federhärte-Bestimmung*:

*1.* *Grundsätzlich* zeigt der Sagindikator nicht den exakten SAG des Dämpfers an, da der Sagindikator nur das kreisförmige Bogenmaß als Bezugspunkt hat, der Dämpferkolben aber eine lineare Bewegung macht. Von daher müsste man zur genauen Betrachtung die Abstände der Dämpferbefestigungspunkte als Maß nehmen.

*2. Bestimmung der notwendigen Federhärte*
- macht es doch nicht so kompliziert mit irgendwelchen Rechnern und Empfehlungen (nicht bös gemeint). Laut der Physik und Mathematik (Dreisatz) gilt folgender Zusammenhang (vereinfacht):
- Gewicht/Federweg (SAG) = Federhärte
- Gewicht = Federhärte x Federweg (SAG)
- da Gewicht des Fahrers konstant
Federhärte 1  x Federweg (SAG) 1 = Federhärte 2 x Federweg (SAG) 2
- Federhärte 2 = Federhärte 1 x Federweg (SAG) 1 / Federweg (SAG) 2

*Beispiel:*
aktuelle habe ich
Federhärte 1 = 400 lbs/inch
SAG 1 = 25 %

haben möchte ich
SAG 2 = 30 %

also brauche ich
Federhärte 2 = 400 x 25 / 30 = 333  --> ca. 325 lbs/inch


Ansonsten ist eher die Fertigungs-Streuung der Federhärte das Problem. Wenn ich das umgehen möchte, würde ich z.B. K9 Federn nehmen, die von Eibach gefertigt werden und sehr geringe Toleranzen haben.


----------



## Bike_Ride (13. April 2012)

Nachdem ja schon irgendwie festgestellt wurde, dass sich da die Aussagen von den Canyonmitarbeitern bezüglich der eingebauten Federn unterscheiden, wollte ich mal Fragen ob es hier jemanden gibt der nen FRX in Größe S hat und welche Federhärte da am Van RC dran ist?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## hixx (13. April 2012)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> *1.* *Grundsätzlich* zeigt der Sagindikator nicht den exakten SAG des Dämpfers an, da der Sagindikator nur das kreisförmige Bogenmaß als Bezugspunkt hat, der Dämpferkolben aber eine lineare Bewegung macht. Von daher müsste man zur genauen Betrachtung die Abstände der Dämpferbefestigungspunkte als Maß nehmen.



Soweit, so falsch 

Selbstverständlich kann man aus der Winkelstellung der Wippe auch den Kolbenhub des Dämpfers ableiten.
Sodass sich der SAG des Dämpfers von dem SAG-O-Meter abesen lässt.
Warum sollte Canyon sowas einbauen wenn es totaler Quatsch ist, außer aus marketing Gründen.
Ich sehe von technischer Seite kein Argument was dagegen spricht den SAG so ablesen zu können.

Das messen und nachrechnen evtl. noch minimal genauer ist mag jedoch sein.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. April 2012)

drops habe ich mit der 350er noch nicht gemacht.
wollte montag mal nach willingen (wenn das wetter passt) und die möhre mal prügeln.
dann werde ich sehen wo ich stehe.
wenn ich glück habe, ist die ti feder dann auch da und ich kann direkt vergleichen.
feder ist ja in 5 min getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (13. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> drops habe ich mit der 350er noch nicht gemacht.
> wollte montag mal nach willingen (wenn das wetter passt) und die möhre mal prügeln.
> dann werde ich sehen wo ich stehe.
> wenn ich glück habe, ist die ti feder dann auch da und ich kann direkt vergleichen.
> feder ist ja in 5 min getauscht.



Ich glaube ich spreche für alle hier, wenn ich sage, dass nen ausführlicher Bericht Pflicht ist (;


----------



## schwarze13 (13. April 2012)

hixx schrieb:


> Soweit, so falsch
> 
> Selbstverständlich kann man aus der Winkelstellung der Wippe auch den Kolbenhub des Dämpfers ableiten.
> Sodass sich der SAG des Dämpfers von dem SAG-O-Meter abesen lässt.
> ...



Dass der SAG-Indikator totaler Quatsch sein soll, habe ich nie behauptet. Er macht durchaus Sinn, jedoch eher als Anahltspunkt und nicht als exakte Bestimmung, wenn ich mir Gedanke mache, ob ich z.B. 300, 325 oder 350 lbs benötige.

Rein technisch ist die Winkelstellung einfach nicht proportional zum Dämpferhub aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es sich einmal um eine lineare und einmal um eine kreisförmige Bewegung handelt.

Es kann daher gut sein, dass der Indikator zwar 30 % anzeigt, tatsächlich aber 27 oder 33 % vorhanden sind. Beim Torque habe ich es mal nachgemessen und der tatsächliche SAG hat nie mit der Anzeige übereingestimmt.


----------



## christophersch (13. April 2012)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Rein technisch ist die Winkelstellung einfach nicht proportional zum Dämpferhub aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es sich einmal um eine lineare und einmal um eine kreisförmige Bewegung handelt.



Nein. Der Dämpfer bewegt sich mit, da er an der Wippe hängt. Er durchläuft die gleiche kreisförmige Bewegung...

Oder kann ich grad' gar nicht denken?!


----------



## schwarze13 (13. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Nein. Der Dämpfer bewegt sich mit, da er an der Wippe hängt. Er durchläuft die gleiche kreisförmige Bewegung...
> 
> Oder kann ich grad' gar nicht denken?!



nicht ganz  Der Dämpfer insgesamt bewegt sich zwar mit, der Dämpferkolben selber bewegt sich aber nur linear.


----------



## Bike_Ride (13. April 2012)

Also gerade wenn ich z.B. zwischen 300 und 325 stehe wünsche ich mir doch eine genaue Anzeige. Denn 25lbs mehr oder weniger können dann eben schon genau die 3% "ungenauigkeit" sein, die du erwähnst. 
Eher würde ich sagen, dass es gewisse ungenauigkeiten beim Ablesen des SAG von der Anzeige sind. Der Abstand zwischen den Punkten, die den SAG anzeigen, ist ja nicht wirklich viel größer als der anzeigende Pin selbst.

Ich weiß auch nicht genau, wie du deine Argumentation mit einer kreisförmigen Bewegung begründest. Klar, der Ring des Sag-O-Meters macht ne kreisförmige Bewegung, wenn er verschoben wird. Aber der Rockerarm selbts, der den Pin über die Anzeige drückt, macht ja keine kreisförmige Bewegung. Geht der Rockerarm also gleich mit dem Dämpferhub nach vorne, so schiebt er den Ring ebenfalls mit. 
Betrachte ich dabei den Startpunkt und den Endpunkt, habe ich einen Weg den man (in dem Fall auf einem viertel Kreis gesehen) sich einteilen kann. 
Ganz davon abgesehen, warum sollte die Winkelstellung nicht proportional sein ?
Der Dämpfer selbst verändert ja auch seine Position zum Unterrohr, wenn er eingefedert wird.

Edit:
Ok, da wart ihr schon was schneller.
Ich weiß trotzdem nicht, wo das Problem sein soll. 
Ist doch vollkommen egal welche "Bewegung" der Dämpferhub macht. Der kann ja auch im Endeffekt nur gerade eingedämpft werden.


----------



## schwarze13 (13. April 2012)

Messt einfach mal nach. Obwohl sich die Wippe immer um 45° bewegt, ist die Längenabnahme nicht konstant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (13. April 2012)

Und der Punkt wo alle schwarzen Linien hin gehen ist dann welcher ?
Sry, ist nicht Böse gemeint. Aber ich sehe gerade nicht, wo/was das ist.


----------



## schwarze13 (13. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Und der Punkt wo alle schwarzen Linien hin gehen ist dann welcher ?
> Sry, ist nicht Böse gemeint. Aber ich sehe gerade nicht, wo/was das ist.



Der rote Balken simuliert die Umlenkwippe, dessen Ende (Dämpferbefestigung) sich auf einer Kreisbahn bewegt.

Die schwarzen Linien simullieren den Dämpfer (unterschiedlich komprimiert) und schneiden sich quasi in der Dämpferbefestigung am Rahmen.

Diese Skizze ist zwar vereinfacht, verdeutlicht aber, dass die Bewegung der Umlenkwippe nicht proportional zur Stauchung des Dämpfers ist.


----------



## christophersch (14. April 2012)

ja, das stimmt. Der Hinterbau ist zu Anfang recht degressiv. Nur am Ende ist eine leichte Progression (Wippe-Dämpfer Anlenkung >90° Grad) erkennbar. Da der Hinterbau insgesamt aber ziemlich linear ist, denke ich, dass die Anzeige doch sehr genau ist. Zumal sie auch sehr klein ist. Da macht die Pro- bzw. Degression des Hinterbau wohl nicht einmal einen halben Millimeter aus (Auf dem Sag-Monitor). Und das auch nur Am Anfang und am Ende der Skala...

In der Mitte (wenn Wippe-Dämpfer einen 90° Winkel bilden) zeigt sie den exakten Sag Wert.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. April 2012)

Ach ja. 
Meine Lenkzentrale ist Dank Canyon nun kompl. schwarz, da der Austauschsteuersatz nicht mehr orange ist! Yeah. I like.
Jetzt muss das Ding nur noch besser funktionieren als der von der 10er Serie.
Aber die Dichtung und der Konus machen definitiv einen hochwertigen Eindruck!


----------



## X-Fire (14. April 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ne, sorry, meinte den s´toy im lux mr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich bin ich schon bisschen damit gefahren und am setup hab ich auch rumgespielt.
auch mit der 400er Feder hat es sich super gefahren, aber da hatte ich wirklich nur 20% SAG, mit der 300er Feder hab ich endlich 30% SAG und es fährt sich auch sehr gut. Bin bisher aber noch öfters mit der 400er gefahren, so dass ich noch paar Fahrten brauche um festzustellen ob die 300er wirklich besser ist.


----------



## hixx (14. April 2012)

schwarze13 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 228536Messt einfach mal nach. Obwohl sich die Wippe immer um 45° bewegt, ist die Längenabnahme nicht konstant.



Selbstverständlich ist sie das nicht, aber die Anzeigen sind ja auch nicht mit den gleichen Abständen aufgetragen.
Du wirst mir doch wohl zustimmen, dass man zu jeder Winkelstellung des Umlenkebels einen bestimmten Hub am Dämpfer ablesen kann, auch aus deiner Skizze.
Und danach würde ich dann den SAG an der Skala auftragen.
Ist also technisch kein Problem, auch nicht bei linerarer zur kreisförmiger Bewegung.
Das dieses Verhältnis keinesfalls proportional ist sollte klar sein.

Wie genau das jetzt ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass eine Abweichung von 3%-5% im spürbaren Bereich liegt, da auch bei der Messung des Buchsenabstandes Ungenauigkeiten auftreten.

Daher ist die Diskussion dann eher Erbsenzählerei. Technisch ist es kein Problem.

Der SAG wird in dem kleinen Prozentbereich von so vielen Sachen beeinflusst, z.B. ob bei beiden Messungen die gleiche Position auf Bike eingenommen wurde etc.

Die 3% von denen hier die rede ist, lassen sich zudem besser über die Federvorspannung einstellen als über eine härte Feder.


----------



## stonehill (14. April 2012)

Leute... fahrt mehr Rad!


----------



## cashjonny (14. April 2012)

hixx schrieb:


> Und danach würde ich dann den SAG an der Skala auftragen.
> Ist also technisch kein Problem, auch nicht bei linerarer zur kreisförmiger Bewegung.
> Das dieses Verhältnis keinesfalls proportional ist sollte klar sein.


 


Wenn das nicht so wäre, müsste man den Canyon-Ingenieuren jedes Diplom aberkennen...oder Bachelor oder wie das heutzutage auch immer heisst....


----------



## simdiem (14. April 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> Leute... fahrt mehr Rad!



WIE DENN?  

Gruß Simon


----------



## janclode666 (14. April 2012)

Take care of your frx (http://amygos.fr/protections-cadre-vtt/index.php)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (14. April 2012)

Hättest es aber vor dem Einbau nochmal putzen können!


----------



## janclode666 (14. April 2012)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> Hättest es aber vor dem Einbau nochmal putzen können!



You're right ! In fact, i've installed it first on a clean frame. I came back later (after rainy days...)  to take some pictures for the web site of the shield manufacturer.

ps : sorry i'm french and my german is really poor.


----------



## stonehill (16. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> WIE DENN?
> 
> Gruß Simon



Du darfst dir hier weiter die Zeit vertreiben so lange dein Bock noch nicht da ist.


----------



## simdiem (16. April 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> Du darfst dir hier weiter die Zeit vertreiben so lange dein Bock noch nicht da ist.



Sehr großzügig 

Dann fangen wir doch gleich mal an: Heute ist noch immer keine Versandbestätigung eingetrudelt... 

Und damit das Ganze auch zum Thema gehört, ein Foto von der Kurbel, wie sie verbaut werden wird...


----------



## das_pat (16. April 2012)

Schaut super aus!

Na wenigstens hast du auch keine Versandbestätigung......  langsam wed ich etwas ungeduldig...


----------



## nukular2008 (16. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


>



Gold hat mMn nix am Bike verloren (naja, eigentlich gefällts mir nirgendswo wirklich gut, ein vollkommen überbewertetes Edelmetall ). Aber wenn es dir gefällt reicht das ja 

Ich hoffe ja auch noch drauf, dass ich diese Woche die Mail bekomme und das Bike dann direkt am Montag der geplanten KW17 abholen kann. Sonst wirds erst wieder den Samstag danach was...


----------



## simdiem (16. April 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Gold hat mMn nix am Bike verloren (naja, eigentlich gefällts mir nirgendswo wirklich gut, ein vollkommen überbewertetes Edelmetall ). Aber wenn es dir gefällt reicht das ja
> 
> Ich hoffe ja auch noch drauf, dass ich diese Woche die Mail bekomme und das Bike dann direkt am Montag der geplanten KW17 abholen kann. Sonst wirds erst wieder den Samstag danach was...



Hach wie schön, du wirst mein Bike lieben  

Es soll nämlich genau weiß-gold werden.  
Finde ich passt zu weiß einfach ganz wunderbar. 

Ich klingel morgen nochmal bei Canyon durch und frag mal nach dem Stand der Dinge. Sollte ja schon absehbar sein, wenn es tatsächlich diese Woche noch was werden soll....

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (16. April 2012)

was wiegt die kurbel mit bash und innenlager?


----------



## simdiem (16. April 2012)

Und ich dachte schon ihr fragt nie   

Aber schau selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (16. April 2012)

wie ich sehe liegt bei dir alles schon bereit, aber weiße griffe? meine damals waren nicht mal einen tag weiß  

sag dann bitte mal bescheid wenn du bei canyon angerufen hast!


----------



## simdiem (16. April 2012)

Weiße Griffe. Ich hab sie alleine schon durchs Auspacken dreckig gemacht  

Das hast du richtig gesehen. Bei mir liegt schon alles bereit. Und das seit Sonntag vor 'ner Woche. Da setzt sich schon langsam Staub an  





Keine Sorge, ich gebe (dir) hier morgen Bescheid, was ich am Telefon rausbekommen habe.

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (17. April 2012)

da sind wir schon 2 die alles liegen haben  allerdings bei mir an parts nur ne 300er feder, den rest änder ich bei bedarf, ich brauch nur noch den original canyon präsentations bikeständer!!!


----------



## simdiem (17. April 2012)

Na dann wird das bei dir ja ein richtig schneller Umbau werden ^^. Lässt du die blaue Standartfeder in der Van Gabel drinnen?


----------



## das_pat (17. April 2012)

Kommt ganz drauf an, ich bring Fahrfertig ~76kg zusammen, sollte eig passen, werds dann sehen, der erste Parkbesuch wird`s zeigen. Reifen fliegen auch runter, da kommen Minions in (42a F und 60a H) mit einfacher Karkasse drauf, das spart einiges an Gewicht, dann kommen evtl noch Kurbel, Kefü, leichte Pedalen, 32er KB, leichtere Kassette usw, erstmal muß es da sein! Der Rest kommt nach und nach... Angepeilt sind 16kg, sollte also zu schaffen sein...  Das letzte April WE werd ichs in Bozen mal richtig maltretieren, danach zeigt sich was noch geändert wird. Magst mit? Bisher fahre ich allein da runter, Dienstag ist der 1.5. also Montag schön nen Brückentag einreichen und 3 Tage biken gehn...  FREU!!!!


----------



## dia-mandt (17. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an, ich bring Fahrfertig ~76kg zusammen, sollte eig passen, werds dann sehen, der erste Parkbesuch wird`s zeigen. Reifen fliegen auch runter, da kommen Minions in (42a F und 60a H) mit einfacher Karkasse drauf, das spart einiges an Gewicht, dann kommen evtl noch Kurbel, Kefü, leichte Pedalen, 32er KB, leichtere Kassette usw, erstmal muß es da sein! Der Rest kommt nach und nach... Angepeilt sind 16kg, sollte also zu schaffen sein...  Das letzte April WE werd ichs in Bozen mal richtig maltretieren, danach zeigt sich was noch geändert wird. Magst mit? Bisher fahre ich allein da runter, Dienstag ist der 1.5. also Montag schön nen Brückentag einreichen und 3 Tage biken gehn...  FREU!!!!



Wo hast du die minions her?
Sind das 2,5er?
Ich suche die immer wieder aber finde nur die 2,35er, allerdings gibt's die ja (habe selber welche im keller).


@all

War gestern in willingen....der einzige Biker vor Ort 
Bin nur den Freeride gefahren, da ich kein Risiko eingehen wollte wegen einem Sturz. Dann liegt man nachher alleine da im Wald im Steinfeld und keiner kommt vorbei.
Na ja...egal.
Zum Rad kann ich nur sagen, dass es echt gut geht.
Die Bremswellen hat es einfach glatt gebügelt.
Fährt sich trotz Größe L sehr wendig und lässt sich super springen.
Bei dem großen drop unten im Waldstück kam die 350er Feder bei mir schon an die Grenze.
Hat zwar nicht "klong" gemacht, aber man konnte es am Anschlagsgummi sehen.
Bin mit recht viel lowspeed Druckstufe gefahren um in den Kurven nicht im Federweg zu versacken. Hat sehr gut funktioniert.
Das selbe bei der boxxer.
Highspeed Druckstufe war nur 3 klicks drin....low 9.
Bottom Out kompl offen.
Habe gut 170-180 mm genutzt.
Fühlt sich sehr gut so an.
I like.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (17. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wo hast du die minions her?
> Sind das 2,5er?
> Ich suche die immer wieder aber finde nur die 2,35er, allerdings gibt's die ja (habe selber welche im keller).



Ich hab die minions noch von meinem alten bike liegen, kaum gefahren, allerdings auch nur in 2.35.

Find die super, haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen, außer einmal aber da hätte mir wahrscheinlich auch kein anderer Reifen geholfen


----------



## dia-mandt (17. April 2012)

Hm. Die 2,35 sind mir definitiv zu dünn.
Die 2,5er sind ja schon ein witz aber das geht noch.


----------



## anulu (17. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hm. Die 2,35 sind mir definitiv zu dünn.
> Die 2,5er sind ja schon ein witz aber das geht noch.



Hol dir doch die 3C Triple Compound in 2,5. Kosten zwar etwas mehr aber die haben mich total überzeugt. Muss aber mal den Highroller 2 iwann testen.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. April 2012)

Gibt es die denn als single ply?


----------



## mr.brown (17. April 2012)

warum nicht ein ardent in 2.6? liegen 1ply bei so ca. 860g...


----------



## anulu (17. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Gibt es die denn als single ply?



Ja gibt es aber glaub erst seit diesem Jahr. Hab ihn mir auch gekauft, da mir der DH für Touren zu schwer is und mir die 60a Mischung vorne nicht gefällt.

"Maxxis Minion FR Exo 2.5 3C" 

Ist ein Faltreifen und meiner liegt bei 810g.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. April 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> warum nicht ein ardent in 2.6? liegen 1ply bei so ca. 860g...



Die habe ich zur zeit drauf.
Will aber noch nen satz minions haben.


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. April 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Ja gibt es aber glaub erst seit diesem Jahr. Hab ihn mir auch gekauft, da mir der DH für Touren zu schwer is und mir die 60a Mischung vorne nicht gefällt.
> 
> "Maxxis Minion FR Exo 2.5 3C"
> 
> Ist ein Faltreifen und meiner liegt bei 810g.



Vorsicht, das ist eine andere Mischung als auf dem 2Ply 3C!

Der Minion DHF Exo 2.5 3C (den ich vorne selber fahre) hat auf der Lauffläche auch nur 60a. Die Seitenstollen sind etwas weicher, ich weiß aber nicht mehr genau welcher Grad (ich glaube 55a). Da bin ich letztes Frühjahr auch etwas reingefallen. 

Aber mittlerweile gibt es den Minion DHF Exo ja auch als SuperTacky Faltreifen. Den würde ich mir heute kaufen. Aber mein 3C schaut einfach noch zu gut aus.


----------



## anulu (17. April 2012)

Bist du dir da sicher?

Ich habe hier einen Minion in der Super Tracky 42a Mischung als DH-Version und einen Faltreifen mit 60a.

Der 3C und der DH fühlen sich von der Gummimischung ähnlich an. Der 60a lässt sich auf keinen Fall so leicht "verknotschen". 
Der Vergleich aller 3 Reifen während der Fahrt bestätigt dieses Gefühl.

Edit: Grad nomma bissl gegooglet. Scheinbar is bei den 1-Ply die "3C Maxx Terra" un bei 2-Ply "3C Maxx Grip" verbaut. Scheinbar ist die Lauffläche beim 1-Ply nicht aus 42a sondern aus bisschen härterem Gummi welches aber immernoch weicher ist als 60a (maybe 55a?!). Denn der "Unterbau" der 3C-Mischung ist immer die 60a-Mischung und darüber liegen die weicheren. Scheinbar ist die Dicke der weichen Gummischichten beim 2-Ply auch höher als beim 1-Ply.


Echt wo gibts den 1-Ply SuperTracky Minion? Habe ihn auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.

Naja das is ja aber kein Reifen-Thread deshalb kurzes Update: 
Das Bike meines Kollegen läuft nach dem Steuersatzwechsel ohne Probleme (nur die Schaltung muss eingestellt werden  ) und bereitet ihm sehr viel Spaß. Ich bin ach total neidisch 

Rätsels-Lösung aus nem anderen Forum:

"The Minion DHF 26x2.5 Exo 3C is currently 70a base / 60a outer center / 50a outer shoulder.

The tire will soon change to the MaxxTerra 3C configuration, which is 70a/50a/42a."

Also is die "Grundschicht" des FR 3C Exo 70a, die Lauffläche 50a und die Seitenstollen 42a.


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. April 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> "The Minion DHF 26x2.5 Exo 3C is currently 70a base / 60a outer center / 50a outer shoulder.



So passt's. Habe das damals mit Silberfische.net verifiziert.



anulu schrieb:


> The tire will soon change to the MaxxTerra 3C configuration, which is 70a/50a/42a."
> 
> Also is die "Grundschicht" des FR 3C Exo 70a, die Lauffläche 50a und die Seitenstollen 42a.



Wird der 3C jetzt schon so verkauft? Dass würde es erklären und wäre auch eine gute Wahl. Damit wäre er immer noch härter als der 2Ply 3C, der auf der Lauffläche 42a SuperTacky und an den Seitenstollen 40a SlowRezzay hat.  

Den Minion 2.5 DHF Exo ST gibt es z.B. hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (17. April 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Wird der 3C jetzt schon so verkauft? Dass würde es erklären und wäre auch eine gute Wahl. Damit wäre er immer noch härter als der 2Ply 3C, der auf der Lauffläche 42a SuperTacky und an den Seitenstollen 40a SlowRezzay hat.
> [/URL]



Ja wird scheinbar so verkauft. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das kein 60a is bei mir. Ich schau am We nochmal ob da vllt. noch en kleiner Vermerk unter dem "Triple Compound" steht.
Den Minoin 1-Ply in 3C gibt es doch glaub ich auch erst seit der Eurobike letztes Jahr oder? 
Für Freeride-Touren is die Mischung top!




Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Den Minion 2.5 DHF Exo ST gibt es z.B. hier.



Ah cool danke. Das wusst ich garnich, dass der mit der Mischung auch kommen soll.


----------



## simdiem (17. April 2012)

So, gerade nochmal angerufen um nach dem aktuellen Status zu fragen. Die Aussage war folgende. Alle mal schön festhalten:

Dass es diese Woche noch geliefert wird kann schonmal überhaupt nicht versprochen werden. Dass es diese Woche noch versendet wird, vielleicht. Wenn nicht, dann Anfang nächster Woche....

Ich wette fast, dass ich das nächste Woche wieder zu hören bekomme. 
Wer steigt mit ein ;-) ^^ ?


----------



## Stromberg (17. April 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Echt wo gibts den 1-Ply SuperTracky Minion? Habe ihn auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.


Ist bei Bike-Marketing, dem dt. Vertrieb von Maxxis, gelistet und damit fuer jeden Haendler bestellbar.


----------



## das_pat (17. April 2012)

Danke Jungs bin etwas raus bei der Reifengeschichte, hatte ja leider knapp 2 Jahre Pause, ihr könnt ruhig noch mehr gute Reifen empfehlen! 

Morgen ist zum Glück die Warterei zu ende!!!  Endlich wieder 2 Räder ohne Motor!!!


----------



## christophersch (17. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Danke Jungs bin etwas raus bei der Reifengeschichte, hatte ja leider knapp 2 Jahre Pause, ihr könnt ruhig noch mehr gute Reifen empfehlen!
> 
> Morgen ist zum Glück die Warterei zu ende!!!  Endlich wieder 2 Räder ohne Motor!!!



Schwalbe Muddy Mary DH 2.35er Trailstar (vorne), Pacestar (hinten) Tubeless!

Der Reifen für alles. Super Grip (dank Schlauchlos weniger Druck erforderlich), Akzeptables Gewicht (dank Tubeless oder Freeride Karkasse) und rollen tut er dank eingespartem Schlauch (weniger walken) auch noch sehr gut. Unterstützend wirkt natürlich die harte Gummimischung hinten und die mittelharte vorne...


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Danke Jungs bin etwas raus bei der Reifengeschichte, hatte ja leider knapp 2 Jahre Pause, ihr könnt ruhig noch mehr gute Reifen empfehlen!
> 
> Morgen ist zum Glück die Warterei zu ende!!!  Endlich wieder 2 Räder ohne Motor!!!


Mehr gute Reifen gibt es nicht 

Die FRX haben ja alle serienmäßig die 2Ply Minion ST/ 2Ply HR2 Combi drauf (das Rockzone hat zwar auf dem Bild eine andere Combi, aber lt. Ausstattungsliste passt es wieder). 

Dazu braucht es dann noch einen leichten LRS mit Exo Minions. Damit ist man für alles gerüstet. Gut, im winter braucht man natürlich noch einen Satz Spikes und einen Swampthing oder Wetscream für vorne 

Wenn ich die 2Plys eh schon habe, würde ich in den Bikepark nicht mit Exos gehen.


----------



## anulu (17. April 2012)

Das Rockzone kommt jedoch mit den Reifen wie es auf dem Bild abgebildet ist. Also Vorne Minion 2,5 DHF EXO (meine sogar nur 60a), Hinten Ardent 2,4 60a.
Verstehe zwar nicht warum die gerade bei so einem Bike nicht zumindest vorne eine weichere Gummimischung draufhaun aber da hat sich Canyon wohl gedacht "Oh das hat 2 Kettenblätter... da kann man keine klebrige Mischung ala 3C drauftun"


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. April 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Das Rockzone kommt jedoch mit den Reifen wie es auf dem Bild abgebildet ist. Also Vorne Minion 2,5 DHF EXO (meine sogar nur 60a), Hinten Ardent 2,4 60a.
> Verstehe zwar nicht warum die gerade bei so einem Bike nicht zumindest vorne eine weichere Gummimischung draufhaun aber da hat sich Canyon wohl gedacht "Oh das hat 2 Kettenblätter... da kann man keine klebrige Mischung ala 3C drauftun"



Das würde ich aber beanstanden. Ich bestelle nicht nach Bild (auf dem noch der alte Vorbau drauf ist) sondern nach Ausstattungsliste.

Stimmt denn dann die Gewichtsangabe von 16.9kg? Kann eigentlich nicht sein, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Dropzone mit den schweren Reifen 16.4kg wiegen soll. Die Differenz der Reifen sollte das Zusatzgewicht der KS + Umwerfer locker aufwiegen.


----------



## anulu (17. April 2012)

Kein plan gewogen wurde das Bike nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (17. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Danke Jungs bin etwas raus bei der Reifengeschichte, hatte ja leider knapp 2 Jahre Pause, ihr könnt ruhig noch mehr gute Reifen empfehlen!
> 
> Morgen ist zum Glück die Warterei zu ende!!!  Endlich wieder 2 Räder ohne Motor!!!



Heißt du kannst deins jetzt morgen abholen ? Nachdem es für letzte Woche geplant war ?

@simdiem
Die Aussage von Simdiem macht mir nämlich ein wenig Angst.
Wenn du 2 Wochen verzug hast (ich meine bei dir wars auch KW15 oder?) dann befürchte ich, dass ich die auch habe. Weil meins soll KW17 fertig sein. Und es ist zusätzlich noch ne andere Größe wie bei dir.
Ich hoffe ja für dich, dass es schnell geht! Aber auf nen Anruf von denen kannst du wohl wirklich lange warten. Ich befürchte ja, dass du recht hast und du das nächste Woche auch zu hören bekommst...

Trotzdem drück ich dir natürlich die Daumen!


----------



## simdiem (17. April 2012)

Hey,

also pat bekommt seins zugeschickt. 

Auf  meiner Bestellbestätigung steht auch vorausichtlicher Liefertermin KW 15.

Das kommt mir alles so bekannt vor. Vor knapp 4 Jahren war es genauso mit meinem damals bestelltem Nerve.

Passend dazu fällt mir ein Spruch von Bruce Willis aus Stirb Langsam 2 ein. Na wer kennt ihn ^^?


----------



## christophersch (17. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also pat bekommt seins zugeschickt.
> 
> ...



yippie ya yeahy, Schweinebacke!  war's der?!


----------



## das_pat (17. April 2012)

Nein, es ist grad per DHL auf dem Weg nach München, geplant war ja letzte Woche. Die paar Tage gehen für mich völlig in Ordnung! Jetzt kann ich die Woche in Ruhe ein paar Runden drehen, Fahrwerk grob einstellen und Sonntag endlich mal wieder nach gut 2 Jahren in den Park!!! 

Ich meld mich morgen Abend nach der ersten Runde auf dem Hometrail!!!


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also pat bekommt seins zugeschickt.
> 
> ...



"Oh man, I can't ****ing believe this. Another basement, another elevator. How can the same shit happen to the same guy twice?"


----------



## christophersch (17. April 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> "Oh man, I can't ****ing believe this. Another basement, another elevator. How can the same shit happen to the same guy twice?"



 top!

passend dazu: http://youtu.be/Oas4rYD72nU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (17. April 2012)

Ja so könnte es morgen bei mir vor der Haustür abgehen!!!


----------



## simdiem (18. April 2012)

@wurzelmann

You are the winner! 

@ pat

Du hast doch auch das Playzone in M und Farbe weiß bestellt, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Kannst du das bitte morgen mal nachdem du es ausgepackt hast wiegen?
Mich würde interessieren, ob das offiziell angegebene Gewicht auch wirklich passt


----------



## das_pat (18. April 2012)

Kann ich tun, wenn dir das grob per Personenwaage reicht!?


----------



## s1c (18. April 2012)

Pat, mach bitte ganz viele Fotos!


----------



## simdiem (18. April 2012)

Personenwaage reicht fürs erste...und Bilder wären natürlich auch richtig cool ;-)


----------



## das_pat (18. April 2012)

Klar für euch mach ich das doch gerne!


----------



## benni260 (18. April 2012)

Und berichte bitte mal nach der Probefahrt bzw Abfahrt vom Playzone. Hab mir eins in schwarz und L bestellt. Meins soll allerdings erst 28kw kommen .


----------



## Zephyrous666 (18. April 2012)

Verdammt! 5 Monate! Wie lange muss ich denn warten! habe gestern bestellt und die Lieferzeit liegt laut canyon bei 10 Wochen!
Beste Grüße


----------



## das_pat (18. April 2012)

hey Mädels, scheinbar pennt jetzt DHL...   

wird also heute wahrscheinlich nichts mit den Bildern   :kotz:


----------



## s1c (18. April 2012)

wo steckt es denn fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (18. April 2012)

keine ahnung wo es genau steckt, laut sendungsverfolgung, befindet es sich auf dem transport zur ziel-paketzentrum... nunja ist halt so... dann bügel ich halt heut abend mit meinem guten alten mifa-klapprad über den hometrail!!!  macht bestimmt auch spaß


----------



## simdiem (18. April 2012)

Ohje, du Armer. Hoffen wir mal für dich, dass du es morgen bekommen wirst. Und vor allem, dass es den Weg zu dir auch heile überstanden hat.



das_pat schrieb:


> nunja ist halt so... dann bügel ich halt heut abend mit meinem guten alten mifa-klapprad über den hometrail!!!  macht bestimmt auch spaß



Davon musste aber ein Video machen ^^


Ich habe gerade nochmal angerufen. Der aktuelle Status ist scheinbar, dass das Rad fertig montiert sei und kommisioniert wird. Wann es versendet wird, konnte er trotzdem nicht sagen....


----------



## das_pat (18. April 2012)

würde ich ja gerne, aber die contour roam ist auch noch net da...


----------



## nukular2008 (18. April 2012)

Zephyrous666 schrieb:


> Verdammt! 5 Monate! Wie lange muss ich denn warten! habe gestern bestellt und die Lieferzeit liegt laut canyon bei 10 Wochen!
> Beste Grüße



10 Wochen sind aber keine 5 Monate, oder was meinst du genau?^^


----------



## s1c (19. April 2012)

Und Pat? Any News? Drücke dir die Daumen dass es heute ankommt!


----------



## das_pat (19. April 2012)

Es wurde heute im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet, sollte als heute kommen.


----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

hier jetzt schon mal mit ti feder.
die neue sattelklemme fehlt noch.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## christophersch (19. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> hier jetzt schon mal mit ti feder.
> die neue sattelklemme fehlt noch.
> 
> 
> ...



woahhh! geil! wie viel haste gespart?


----------



## MindPatterns (19. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> woahhh! geil! wie viel haste gespart?



Gespart?  Bitte "Gewicht" betonen und den Geldbeutel mal ignorieren 

Andere Frage: Im 6undzwanzig Magazin soll heute ein Test zum Dropzone drin sein. hat das schon jemand und kann Auszüge posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

mit der neuen klemme komme ich knapp unter die 16kg


----------



## das_pat (19. April 2012)

Die Titanfeder macht echt was her!!! Passt sehr gut ins Gesamtbild!


----------



## visualex (19. April 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Gespart?  Bitte "Gewicht" betonen und den Geldbeutel mal ignorieren
> 
> Andere Frage: Im 6undzwanzig Magazin soll heute ein Test zum Dropzone drin sein. hat das schon jemand und kann Auszüge posten?



Zitat 6undzwanzig Magazin:

... Laufruhig und dennoch agil bereitet das Canyon besonders eins: Fahrspaß. Egal ob Freeride-Trail oder dicke Drops, man fühlt sich sofort wohl und sicher...

Fazit:
Mit dem "Torque FRX 8.0 Dropzone" greift Canyon im Gravity-Bereich an und braucht sich nicht hinter reinen Gravity-Firmen zu verstecken. Zwei Bikes in einem und trotz Edelparts ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. An diesem Bike gibt es nichts zu meckern.

Pro:
- Wohlfühlgeometrie
- Trackflip-System
- Federelemente
- Reifen
- Rahmendesign
- Preis-Leistungsverhältnis
- stimige Optik

Contra:
- nix

Der Test geht aber leider nicht wirklich im Detail auf das Fahrverhalten ein und besteht mehr aus oberflächligem Bla Bla.


----------



## MindPatterns (19. April 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Zitat 6undzwanzig Magazin: [...] Der Test geht aber leider nicht wirklich im Detail auf das Fahrverhalten ein und besteht mehr aus oberflächligem Bla Bla.



Vielen Dank, hab sowas schon befürchtet. Etwas in Richtung IBC-Test hätt ich wirklich Klasse gefunden


----------



## das_pat (19. April 2012)

@ simdiem & s1c

"Ich habe heute leider kein Foto für euch!!!" 

DHL schafft es einfach nicht mir das Playzone zuzustellen, "D"auert "H"alt "L"änger!!!

Ich glaub es einfach nicht... sollte es morgen nicht kommen, fahre ich in dieses "Paketzentrum" und such mir das Teil aus 50.000 Paketen selber raus!


----------



## s1c (19. April 2012)

@das_pat:

Ich würde ausrasten. Ja, ich glaube ich würde komplett durchdrehen.
Du Armer!

Ich drücke dir wirklich die Daumen!
Achja, meine Freundin hatte es mal tatsächlich geschafft und hat DHL so belabert so dass die das Paket aus dem Depot rausholen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (19. April 2012)

Ohje, du hast echt den Jackpot geknackt. Aber hey, es kann noch was vorm Wochenende werden. 

Canyon hat es heute wieder nicht geschafft mein Bike zu versenden.
Das ist sowas von zum 	:kotz:	:kotz:	:kotz:

Ich drück dir trotzdem weiter die Daumen, dass du dein Bike bald unversehrt in deinen Händen halten darfst!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (19. April 2012)

@ s1c hab ich versucht, funktioniert aber nicht bei nachnahme....   

@ simdiem, ich glaube leider auch nicht mehr daran, die haben ja am we in koblenz das große "granfondo"... sie preisen sich auch überall damit, daß sie 1000 (!) aktuelle Bikes zum probefahren und mitnehmen da haben! denk mal die bauen dann erst wieder welche für den versand wenn das vorbei ist....

würde meins nicht auf dem weg sein, wäre ich rotzfrech da hin gefahren, hätte das playzone geholt und sofort nach dem kauf pers. meine ursprüngliche bestellung storniert!  

also leute: wer nicht warten kann, anrufen ob das gewünschte bike am we zu ergattern ist und hin fahren!!!


----------



## das_pat (19. April 2012)

gründet fahrgemeinschaften, seid 2h vor öffnung des showrooms dort und kauft alle frx leer!!!


----------



## simdiem (19. April 2012)

Is ne super Idee, leider ists so, dass das FRX zu dem "spitzen" Event nicht angeboten wird. Hab gerade mal nachgesehen. 


Was halt so wirklich nervt, ist nicht, dass das Bike sich verspätet, sondern 

1. dass man nicht darüber informiert wird. 

und 2. dass einem kein verbindlicher Liefertermin genannt werden kann! 

Ständig nur dieses vielleicht, eventuell, möglicherweise, immer mit dem offenem Schlupfloch, das ist das Nervige daran.


----------



## das_pat (19. April 2012)

leider ist das auch bei vielen anderen versendermarken so, die tues 2.0 von yt sollten anfang april raus gehen, jetzt kam bei einem spezl, ne email mit "voraussichtlich anfang mai", laut hören-sagen, hat angeblich auch votec verzögerungen...

mich würde echt mal interessieren wieviele frx canyon baut, bzw verkauft!


----------



## nukular2008 (19. April 2012)

Ich hab den Traum, mein Rockzone direkt am ersten Tag der geplanten KW17 abzuholen, auch mitlerweile aufgegeben...Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das es wenigstens am Samstag danach was wird 

@dia-mandt: Am RAW Rahmen sieht die Titanfeder echt gut aus, nicht so unpassend wie bei nem schwarzen Rahmen 
Wird die Wippe schwarz oder silber/raw?


----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

Ich denke die Wippe wird schwarz.
Silber wäre mir dann too much denke ich.
Aber evtl mach ich auch was ganz anderes.
Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> leider ist das auch bei vielen anderen versendermarken so, die tues 2.0 von yt sollten anfang april raus gehen, jetzt kam bei einem spezl, ne email mit "voraussichtlich anfang mai", laut hören-sagen, hat angeblich auch votec verzögerungen...



Angeblich sollen die letzten in KW19 versendet werden aber dafür gibt's den Deemax Ultimate als Entschädigung und bei Votec geht grad gar nix.


----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

Der deemax ultimate fürs warten bei YT ist eine nette sache


----------



## das_pat (19. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich denke die Wippe wird schwarz.
> Silber wäre mir dann too much denke ich.
> Aber evtl mach ich auch was ganz anderes.
> Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.




Kannst du die evtl bei canyon ordern? Die Teamrider bekommen die ja auch in allen möglichen Farben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

Nicht das ich wüsste.
Werde die selber lackieren müssen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Die *Teamrider* bekommen die ja auch in allen möglichen Farben...



merkste was?


----------



## das_pat (19. April 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> merkste was?




klar, aber nachfragen kann man ja mal!!!


----------



## simdiem (19. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> leider ist das auch bei vielen anderen versendermarken so, die tues 2.0 von yt sollten anfang april raus gehen, jetzt kam bei einem spezl, ne email mit "voraussichtlich anfang mai", laut hören-sagen, hat angeblich auch votec verzögerungen...
> 
> mich würde echt mal interessieren wieviele frx canyon baut, bzw verkauft!



Votec ist doch verkauft worden, da "pleite" (meine ich zumindest gelesen zu haben. Darauf aber KEINE Garantie)

Weißte was mich auch interessiert. Es heißt doch immer, dass sie bei Canyon Modellspezifisch die Räder aufbauen. 
Jetzt kannst du im Wartezimmer lesen, dass XC und Strives ausgeliefert  werden, teilweise Wochen vor dem unverbindlichem Liefertermin. 
Hey, wie wärs mal damit, die Räder zuerst fertig zu machen, die eigentlich schon fertig sein sollten??


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. April 2012)

das is fast so als wenn du bei santa anrufst und fragst wieviel ein maß-v10 kostet, peaty hat ja schließlich auch eins


----------



## simdiem (19. April 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das is fast so als wenn du bei santa anrufst und fragst wieviel ein maß-v10 kostet, peaty hat ja schließlich auch eins



Fragen kostet nix


----------



## das_pat (19. April 2012)

denk mal wenn das geld keine rolle spielt, ist auch ein maß-v10 möglich!


----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

Die informationspolitik von canyon haben wir ja schon oft genug bemängelt.
Das problem mit der verzögerten auslieferung ist einfach der personalpolitik geschuldet....nämlich zu wenig personal.
Ist sehr schade.
Ich bin davon auch kuriert.
Würde mir heute 3 mal überlegen ein canyon zu bestellen.


----------



## simdiem (19. April 2012)

Verzögerungen sind kein Problem. Dabei geht keiner drauf. Nur eben wie damit umgegangen wird.... aber hatten wir ja schon.

Mein Nerve AM von 2008 hatte damals glaub 5 Wochen Verspätung.... 

Ich meinte in der Vergangenheit zwischen den Zeilen gelesen zu haben, dass es in den letzten Jahren besser geworden ist. 

Es bleibt "spannend" .


@ diamandt

Die Titanfeder macht optisch mal 'ne richtig gute Figur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (19. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Die informationspolitik von canyon haben wir ja schon oft genug bemängelt.
> Das problem mit der verzögerten auslieferung ist einfach der personalpolitik geschuldet....nämlich zu wenig personal.
> Ist sehr schade.
> Ich bin davon auch kuriert.
> Würde mir heute 3 mal überlegen ein canyon zu bestellen.




Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir voraussichtlich noch ein 2. Canyon holen, (Strive evtl), da wird es dann aber egal sein, dann sitz ich ja nicht ohne bike hier rum, dann machen mir verzögerungen auch nichts aus


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich denke die Wippe wird schwarz.
> Silber wäre mir dann too much denke ich.
> Aber evtl mach ich auch was ganz anderes.
> Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


Was "ganz" anderes? Klares Plexi? 




das_pat schrieb:


> klar, aber nachfragen kann man ja mal!!!


Frag mal bei Hope an, ob du Parts in (Team-)Grün kriegst... 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Würde mir heute 3 mal überlegen ein canyon zu bestellen.


Ist eigentlich nur ein Problem, wenn man zu sehr damit plant und rechnet. Ich würde mir nur wieder eins kaufen, wenn es mir grob gesagt schei$$egal sein kann, ob es 3 Wochen später kommt oder ab Werk irgendwas nicht passt oder sofort kaputt geht (Bsp. Strive letztes Jahr). Wenn alles passt, sind es erstklassige Bikes. Das sind eben die zwei Seiten der Canyon-Medallie...


----------



## mr.brown (20. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich bin davon auch kuriert.
> Würde mir heute 3 mal überlegen ein canyon zu bestellen.



geht mir definitiv genau so. selbst die geballte eloquenz der canyon-mitarbeiter (oder sollte ich sagen des einen canyon mitarbeiters? ) mit der hier unermüdlich behauptet wird, dies und jenes sei ja bei keinem hersteller der welt besser gelöst, ändert nichts daran dass der service stark verbesserungswürdig ist. 

wobei ich eher den eindruck habe, dass es gar nicht so sehr an zu wenig mitarbeitern liegt, sondern eher an der internen kommunikation (da weiß der eine oft nicht was der andere macht) oder der schulung des personals (es stehen imho genug mitarbeiter im showroom, nur wirklich kompetent beraten kann anscheinend kaum einer).

meine erfahrung bisher: die bikes sind wirklich geil. preis-leistung, verarbeitung, geometrie (zumindest beim frx), design, alles top und das würde woanders sicher deutlich mehr kosten!
wer also sowieso alles am bike selber macht und ev. noch ein anderes zum fahren hat bis er sein canyon geliefert bekommt, dem würde ich canyon immer weiterempfehlen. 
wer zum einstieg in den sport ein gesamtpaket aus gutem bike das von vornherein top funktioniert & gutem service sucht, dem würde ich abraten.


----------



## mr.brown (20. April 2012)

und zu den eigentlich interessanten dingen:


das_pat schrieb:


> Kannst du die evtl bei canyon ordern?



laut telefonischer canyon-info wird die wippe und das lager am horst-link "in absehbarer zeit" als kompletter satz in den bereits verbauten farben erhältlich sein, d.h. man hätte schonmal die wahl zwischen grün/blau/orange.

umeloxieren wäre laut auskunft vom profi auch problemlos machbar, würde aber mit einem minimalen verlust an materialstärke erkauft werden. meiner meinung nach an einem umlenkhebel keine zufriedenstellende lösung...die perfekte lösung für das "orange-problem" hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.

@dia-mandt
bin mal gespannt wie das bei dir nach dem umlackieren aussieht und wie der lack hält...fotos nicht vergessen!


----------



## das_pat (20. April 2012)

Jetzt hackt doch mal net so auf Canyon rum, ich arbeite im Flugzeugbau, da ist ein halbes Jahr verzögerung gar nichts!!!


----------



## dia-mandt (20. April 2012)

also er hat das laut eigener angabe mit `ner sprühdose gemacht.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.brown (20. April 2012)

sieht aus der entfernung auf jeden fall perfekt aus! 

ich frag mich nur wie dauerhaltbar das ist...hab mal ne eloxierte kappe einer marzocchi umlackiert, mit grundierung vorher und klarlack nachher... und obwohl ich von lackieren schon ziemlich plan habe, es war nicht perfekt. war extrem anfällig für die allerkleinsten kratzer und bröckelte nach ein zwei jahren stellenweise wieder ab...und dann sah es richtig schei55e aus. 

wenn man's einfach silber haben will, wäre selber abbeizen wohl am einfachsten, schnellsten und billigsten.
das problem dabei mal als zitat aus nem anderen beitrag:

Originalzitat aus der Mail von Tune (von wegen 20%):


"- Das Abbeizen ist ein so agressiver Vorgang, dass die Materialstruktur des
Aluminiums geschaedigt wird und die Bruchfestigkeit um bis zu 30% abnehmen
kann.

mfG

Dirk Maertins

Fa. tune U.Fahl
Markgraeflerstr. 21, 79379 Britzingen
Tel. 07631-74807-35 Mo-Do. 9-12 + 15-17h, Fr. 9-12h
Fax. 07631-74807-58
Info + Verkauf [email protected]
Werkstatt + Service [email protected]"

Das Problem mit dem Festigkeitsverlust kann evtl dadurch auftauchen das eine Eloxalschicht (die ja nix anderes ist als ein "vorsätzliches" Oxidieren des Alus) nur zu ca. 1/3 aus dem Metall heraus "wächst" und die anderen 2/3 der Schicht in das Alu hinein gehen. Bei Schichtdicken von 5-25 mü kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen vieviel Alu flöten geht und dann entscheiden. Das wär meine Idee dazu, obs stimmt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## cashjonny (20. April 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> ... oder der schulung des personals (es stehen imho genug mitarbeiter im showroom, nur wirklich kompetent beraten kann anscheinend kaum einer)....






Sag mir deine Adresse...ich schick dir nen Kasten Bier für die Aussage...


----------



## dia-mandt (20. April 2012)

selber abbeizen würde ich auch nicht machen.
anschleifen, grundieren und dann lack drauf.
wenn es 1 jahr hält würde das ja reichen.
kann man dann ja erneuern.

edit:
wenn das nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich mir auch so ein teil nachbauen lassen.


----------



## mr.brown (20. April 2012)

ich war schon immer schlecht im theoretischen...und vielleicht einfach zu neugierig...
10 min. in "drano rohrfrei", ne olle zahnbürste und der drops is gelutscht. 

ergebnis: ein fast perfektes "raw range"-silber, das schon sehr verlockend ist. die schwinge in der farbe würde imho genau passen. 
aber ob meine sattelklemme hält oder nicht ist mir egal, bei meinem umlenkhebel siehts schon ganz anders aus...


----------



## dia-mandt (20. April 2012)

hm.
die frage ist halt wirklich, ob da stabilität fliegen geht.
das wäre halt schrott bei ner wippe.


----------



## simdiem (20. April 2012)

So bei mir gibts endlich erfreuliche Neuigkeiten.

Heute kam die Mail, dass das Bike an DHL übergeben wird.  

@pat

Wie ist dein Status?


----------



## die-flut (20. April 2012)

So,

Themenwechsel....

auf Canecreek.com sind die Basetunes für das FRX gelistet...

http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes

damit sollte ein gutes Ausgangstuning vorhanden sein... 


cu,

die-flut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> also er hat das laut eigener angabe mit `ner sprühdose gemacht.


Dürfte meiner Ansicht nach kein Problem sein. Die Wippe hat doch eine raue Oberfläche, oder? In dem Fall dürfte das Schleifen sogar hinfällig sein und ein scharfer Reiniger zur Vorbehandlung ausreichen (habe mal was von Ameisensäure für diesen Zweck gelesen). Beim Schleifen kommst du gar nicht an die tiefer gelegenen Stellen der Oberfläche, da würdest du ewig schleifen (ich weiß, wovon ich rede, siehe weiter unten) und der Materialabtrag wäre so groß, dass beizen + eloxieren vermutlich sogar schonender wäre...




mr.brown schrieb:


> hab mal ne eloxierte kappe einer marzocchi umlackiert, mit grundierung vorher und klarlack nachher... und obwohl ich von lackieren schon ziemlich plan habe, es war nicht perfekt. war extrem anfällig für die allerkleinsten kratzer und bröckelte nach ein zwei jahren stellenweise wieder ab...


Das ist auch kein Wunder, die glänzend eloxierte Oberfläche (mir fallen gerade keine matten MZ-Knöpfe ein) ist einfach zu glatt, darauf hält KEIN Lack dauerhaft. Das hättest du vorher anschleifen müssen.




mr.brown schrieb:


> 10 min. in "drano rohrfrei", ne olle zahnbürste und der drops is gelutscht.
> 
> ergebnis: ein fast perfektes "raw range"-silber, das schon sehr verlockend ist.


Haha! In umgekehrter Richtung wie bei mir 

Aus





wurde zuerst (beizen)





dann (reinigen)





dann (stundenlanges Schleifen)





dann (polieren)





dann (eloxieren)





...und das alles nur, weil Canyon die orange Sattelklemme nur in 30,9 anbietet und mein altes Torque noch 31,6 hat


----------



## Stromberg (20. April 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Themenwechsel....
> 
> ...


Super, danke! Bin bisher noch nicht zum Verstellen gekommen.
Wundert mich aber nicht, dass die beide low speed dampings zurückschrauben, so wenig wie das Rad mit den Werkseinstellungen wippt. Das hat ja fast Enduro Niveao.


----------



## das_pat (20. April 2012)

@simdiem & s1c

heute habe ich ein Foto für euch!!!!  

Die Bilder sind zwar nicht die besten, aber ich hab wenigstens welche für euch!!! 

Erste Testfahrt hab ich auch schon hinter mir... weiteres später...

eins kann ich aber schon mal sagen: ach nee... ich sag euch später wie es sich fährt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (20. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> @simdiem & s1c
> 
> heute habe ich ein Foto für euch!!!!
> 
> ...



Machste jetzt einen auf Heidi oder was 

Und wo sind die Bilder?  okay, gefunden. In deinem Album.

Das Wiegen nicht vergessen


----------



## das_pat (20. April 2012)

simdiem, Bilder hab ich bei mir im Profil hochgeladen, sind wirklich nicht gut, mache morgen welche bei Tageslicht.

Das Bike ist wirklich der Hammer, das passt in "m" absolut super, "s" wäre mir dev zu klein gewesen! Fahrbericht gibts morgen abend, werd morgen mal in den Bikepark Samerberg fahren.

Bin heut mal eine Runde auf dem Hometrail gefahren, hab alles "auf" gedreht, nur die Zugstufe grob eingestellt und die 300er Feder verbaut.

SAG konnte ich noch nicht wirklich einstellen, dazu sind die Federelemente noch nicht eingefahren, grob komme ich auf vorne 20% und hinten 25%. 

Der erste ride auf meinem Hometrail war aber schon echt genial, Fahrspaß pur, trotz Schlamm und brutal glitschigen Wurzeln.

Was ich auch wirklich super finde:

alle gefährdeten Stellen, wie Unterrohr und da wo die Züge scheuern sind mit Lackschutzfolie versehen, auch einen Riemen zum runterzurren der Gabel bei langen Anstiegen ist dabei (eig zu verpackungzwecken), was aber Reflektoren an dem Bike zu suchen haben, ist mir wirklich schleierhaft....


----------



## fatal_error (20. April 2012)

Top Bike Glückwunsch 

Was wiegst du? Nackisch und mit Krams 

Standart war ne 350´er Feder richtig?


----------



## dia-mandt (20. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Was ich auch wirklich super finde:
> 
> alle gefährdeten Stellen, wie Unterrohr und da wo die Züge scheuern sind mit Lackschutzfolie versehen, auch einen Riemen zum runterzurren der Gabel bei langen Anstiegen ist dabei (eig zu verpackungzwecken), was aber Reflektoren an dem Bike zu suchen haben, ist mir wirklich schleierhaft....



den gurt nehme ich immer wenn ich das rad in den kofferraum packe.
Dann knallt man nirgends dran.
Reflektoren müssen die dazupacken, weil die verpflichtet sind ein rad nach stvo vorschriften zu verkaufen.
Was du dann machst ist dir überlassen.
Die sind dadurch aber abgesichert.


----------



## das_pat (20. April 2012)

nein es ist eine 400er, keine ahnung was ich wiege, ich muß das mal nachholen, werden komplett 76kg sein, schlimmstenfalls werd ich noch ne 350er feder ordern


----------



## simdiem (20. April 2012)

Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an! Was wiegste nochmal und wie groß biste? 
25% Sag hinten ist echt ma nicht so viel für ein Freeride Radl.

Wie antriebsneutral würdest du den Hinterbau beschreiben? Hast du ein Wippen feststellen können? Und wenn ja wie ausgeprägt?

Die Bilder sind wirklich nicht die Besten. Allerdings finde ich es allgemein relativ schwierig ein Bike zu photographieren. Bei sehr vielen Blickwinkeln ergeben sich recht unvorteilhafte Geometrieverzerrungen. Ähnlich wie bei so mancher Frau 

Ach und das Wiegen nicht vergessen


----------



## dia-mandt (20. April 2012)

Das mit dem sag kommt ja drauf an, wie und was man fährt.
Ist man eher ohne drops und große sprünge unterwegs kann man ruhig viel sag fahren.
Ansonsten gehen 25% ja noch.
Weniger wäre allerdings echt wenig.


----------



## das_pat (20. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an! Was wiegste nochmal und wie groß biste?
> 25% Sag hinten ist echt ma nicht so viel für ein Freeride Radl.
> 
> Wie antriebsneutral würdest du den Hinterbau beschreiben? Hast du ein Wippen feststellen können? Und wenn ja wie ausgeprägt?
> ...



Also wie gesagt, nach dem SAG hab ich geschaut (in T-Shirt und Jeans, da hab ich das Radl noch net mal einen Meter bewegt, morgen kann ich mehr sagen, wenn wenn die Federelemente mal ordentlich durch den Hub gejagt wurden.
Werd mich morgen mal ausschließlich mit der Fahrwerkseinstellung beschäftigen, momentan ist alles "offen" nur die Zugstufe hab ich vorn und hinten etwas zu gedreht.

Antriebsneutral ist das FRX absolut, ich hab im Sitzen so gut wie gar kein Wippen feststellen können (auf gerader Straße).
Eingestellt hab ich 185low.

Zu deiner Frage ich bin 173, hab eine SL von 80, Gewicht 72,3 ohne und mit ca 77,5 (komplette Ausrüstung Protektoren usw ohne Rucksack).
Denk da bekomm ich bestimmt auf 30% SAG.

Mit Pedalen und laut Personenwaage komm ich auf 17,3kg Bikegewicht, was aber völlig zu vernachlässigen ist, es fühlt sich beim Fahren wesentlich leichter an!


----------



## dia-mandt (20. April 2012)

Ich habe das eben mal mit dem sag getestet.
Also der sag indikator ist nicht wirklich genau.
Habe jetzt mal den anschlagsgummi nach oben geschoben und mich aufs rad gesetzt.
Dann den abstand gemessen und siehe da.... 5% mehr sag als der indikator anzeigte.
Nur mal so zur info, wenn man seinen sag geanu bestimmen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (20. April 2012)

Ich danke dir  . 

Na wenn dir das Bike gut passt dann sollte ich mit 176cm und 82cm SL auch damit klarkommen. Mein größtes Problem ist wohl mein Gewicht. 

Mit 62 kg nackig und geschätzten 68 kg fahrfertig wird das hoffentlich kein Federdilemma werden. 

17,3 kg klingt sehr gut. Deine Pedale wiegen?  ne Spass also grob 400 gr. Dann dürfte das Rad wohl so 16,9 kg wiegen. Das wären nur 200 gr Abweichung zur Herstellerangabe. 

Vertretbar, wie ich finde


----------



## das_pat (20. April 2012)

Ich fahre erstmal die alten Sixpack Skywalker, haben 482g wenn ich mich recht erinnere, die neuen werden bald geordert, die bringen 295g, minus ~200g ist schon echt ne marke! 
Denk mal das man das Bike problemlos auf 16kg bekommt.... aber ob das notwendig ist muß jeder selber wissen....

Habe auch nochmal ein paar Handybilder hochgeladen, sind etwas besser...


----------



## dia-mandt (20. April 2012)

An deiner stelle würde ich die kassette wechseln.
Die verbaute deore wiegt ne tonne.


----------



## das_pat (20. April 2012)

was gibts denn leichtes mit 36/11? die 36z wollt ich unbedingt behalten, vorne soll ein 32er drauf, damit man auch mal leichte anstiege schafft!


----------



## simdiem (20. April 2012)

Das habe ich mit als erstes vor. Weißt du zufälligerweise das Gewicht der Deore? Ich habe schon danach gesucht, aber nix gescheites gefunden...

Gruß Simon

Edit: Habe bei Bike Components eine Angabe gefunden. 451 gr. Eine XT 11-36 (die bei mir daheim schon liegt, also selbst gewogen) ist mit 341gr aber auch "nur" 110 gr leichter.


----------



## nukular2008 (20. April 2012)

In Weiß sieht das FRX auf jeden Fall auch nice aus  Aber der Lack ist sicher anfälliger als das raw-alu...

btw...wo das Thema farbiger Ersatzteile hier gerade diskutiert wurde: Bekommt man bei Canyon eigentlich Serienparts einzeln nach? Z.B. den Lenker vom Speedzone, da es den Spank Spike in orange ja nicht im Handel gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (20. April 2012)

200 - 300g lassen sich bestimmt auch auf den Lack zurückführen. Also dürfte die Raw Version bestimmt 100-150g unter der Werksangabe liegen. 

Schickes Rad!

Aber ehrlich gesagt fand ich es mit der weißen 36 Gabel auf der Eurobike schicker. Aber mit der Ansicht bin ich wohl allein 

Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (20. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt fand ich es mit der weißen 36 Gabel auf der Eurobike schicker. Aber mit der Ansicht bin ich wohl allein
> 
> Grüße



nein, bist du nicht, aber war das nicht das dropzone?
Ich finde 11-32 reicht locker aus (ist ja kein cc hobel) und selbst bei 11-36 mal eben 110-120 gr am hinteren laufrad sparen ist schon ok!
Bei 11-32 wären es knapp 160gr.


----------



## simdiem (20. April 2012)

Ohja, die neuen Bilder sind viiiiiiel besser. Vielen Dank.

Das ist mein Lieblingsbild. Sieht einfach mächtig (sexy) aus:


----------



## nukular2008 (20. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> nein, bist du nicht, aber war das nicht das dropzone?


Meinst wohl das Rockzone, da gab es wohl Lieferengpässe bei den schwarzen Gabeln, weswegen einige Kunden gefragt wurde ob sie nicht die weiße nehmen würden.
Wer das schwarze Dropzone (mit grüner Schrift) mit einer weißen Gabel ausliefert gehört gesteinigt 

komisch, beim upgrade deore->xt hab ich max. 60g an der Kassete gespart. Allerdings auch nur 9-fach am HT, ist da denn so ein großer Unterschied?


----------



## simdiem (20. April 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> komisch, beim upgrade deore->xt hab ich max. 60g an der Kassete gespart. Allerdings auch nur 9-fach am HT, ist da denn so ein großer Unterschied?



Also meine 10-fach XT Kassette 11-36 wiegt 339 gr. 
Ich denke auf die bike-components Angabe von 451 gr für die Deore kann man sich verlassen.

 In der IBC Gewichtsdatenbank ist leider noch keine Deore 10-fach Kassette eingetragen. 
Wenn ich das Bike habe, wird das aber nachgeholt


----------



## dia-mandt (20. April 2012)

Also ich habe damals auch gute 100gr beim umstieg von deore auf xt gespart am alten bock und das war auch 9 fach.
Hattest du nachgewogen?


----------



## simdiem (21. April 2012)

Ja, war gerade extra nochmal im Keller gewesen und habe die XT Kassette nochmal gewogen. 

Das Truvativ Husselfelt Gelumpe bau ich ja auch aus und tausche es gegen XT. Doch das, was ich durch den Tausch spare, grob 300 gr, lege ich durch Umwerfer Trigger und Schalthülle wieder drauf.


----------



## nukular2008 (21. April 2012)

Ja, hab die alte Kassette grad nochmal nachgewogen (von der xt hatte ich noch ein Foto)

Deore, 11-32: 366g
XT, 11-34: 300g


----------



## dia-mandt (21. April 2012)

@simdiem

Dich meinte ich niht mit dem nachwiegen.
Ich meinte den, mit der 60gr ersparnis.


----------



## simdiem (21. April 2012)

Habs auch bemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (21. April 2012)

Und die 2ply schlappen runter und tada...wieder 600gr weniger.
Braucht man ja höchstens auf extrem verbrockten dh strecken.


----------



## das_pat (21. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ohja, die neuen Bilder sind viiiiiiel besser. Vielen Dank.
> 
> Das ist mein Lieblingsbild. Sieht einfach mächtig (sexy) aus:



Hat ja auch irgendwie etwas besonderes, Oldtimer und junger Hüpfer, gemütlicher Spaß ohne Anstrengung und richtiger Spaß!!!!


----------



## simdiem (21. April 2012)

Ratet mal, wer mich vor einer halben Stunde ausm Bett geworfen hat?


----------



## das_pat (21. April 2012)

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß, schraub es zusammen und lass es richtig krachen! 

Kann mir richtig vorstellen wie du vor dem Postmann gestanden hast: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oas4rYD72nU&feature=youtu.be

Da kommt keine Zalando Schreierei drüber


----------



## simdiem (21. April 2012)

ich glaub ich stand ziemlich verpennt vor dem Postmann  Konnte gestern Nacht mal wieder nicht einschlafen... warum wohl ^^

so zusammen hab ichs, nur damit ichs wiegen konnte. Jetzt gehts wieder in den Keller zum Zerlegen. Die Waage sagte 17,05 kg. Weiß nicht, ob man darauf was geben darf. Ist so ne billige Ebay Kofferwaage. 

Und noch ein Foto VOR dem Umbau:


----------



## dia-mandt (21. April 2012)

Alles hat ein Ende.....!
Glückwunsch!
Jetzt kannst du deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und schauen, ob wir recht hatten mit der performance oder alle nur lügner sind 

Edit: wenn du die goldenen pedale fahren willst, dann mach ne unterlegscheibe zwischen kurbel und pedale sonst frisst die sich da rein wie bei mir damals.


----------



## fatal_error (21. April 2012)

Hey Glückwunsch!

schreib mal bitte was du in Sachen Dämpfer unternimmst! 
Sind genau in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse (62kg) 
Wollte bevor das Rad kommt schon mal eine neue Feder ordern 

Wenn das_pat bei seinen ca. 72kg schon eine 300´er Feder fährt ....


----------



## H_Bergeron (21. April 2012)

Geile Sache...gestern hab ich das Playzone bestellt, als bei der Lieferzeit die KW18 angegeben war - mein entscheidendes Kaufkriterium. Heute kam die Bestellbestätigung mit KW29 (!) als geplante Lieferzeit. Bin gespannt, wie auf meine Email reagiert wird...


----------



## MindPatterns (21. April 2012)

So, ich poste es auch nochmal hierein. Besonders interessiert wäre ich an Aussagen von denen, die mit dem Rad "big" gehen, und das am liebsten bergab. Höhenmeter zählen also nur talabwärts und -aufwärts nur dann, wenn gerade der Schwerkraft getrotzt wird...

Ich muß mich also bis Montag zwischen dem Kona Operator DH und dem Canyon Dropzone entscheiden.

Beide haben vor-und Nachteile, wobei ich den Vorteil beim Kona eher bei  der ausgeprägteren DH Geometrie und dem günstigeren Preis sehe.
Beim Canyon ist allerdings die Ausstattung zu dem Preis BOMBE, und  außerdem ist es ein Freerider - ich steh halt aufs Freeride-Image und  kann mir den Bock sehr gut auf einem Shore in Kanada vorstellen (Canyon  macht halt auch gutes Marketing).
Fazit: Beide geil, aber nur eins erwerbbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jetzt kommt ihr: Wieso das Dropzone als Gravity Bike? Gab's bei euch einen entscheidenden Grund, wieso ihr den Bock geschossen habt, und auf eine downhill-typischere Geo verzichtet habt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonny-m (21. April 2012)

Klinke mich mal in die Diskusion ein. Hatte bis vor 5 Wochen noch einen Operator 2012, geniales Bike es gab gar nichts zu meckern. 10 März 2012 beim droppen über denn Lenker, Sturz auf Schulter Tossy 3. Habe den Operator jetzt verkauft, und mir ein Dropzone geordert. Ich denke der Operator ist ein reinrassiger Downhiller. Das Dropzone ist laut vielen Voren und Berichten ein wandelbares Bikepark Dowhill Endurobike deshalb habe ich mir das Dropzone geordert, das Dropzone kann ich mir dann von einem Enduro Bike bis zu einem Downhiller aufbauen und ändernSozusagen mein Rehabike


----------



## MindPatterns (21. April 2012)

... aber wieso genau hast Du Dir ein neues holen müssen?


----------



## bonny-m (21. April 2012)

Weil ich das Dropzone auch zu einem Endurobike umbauen kann, und je nach heilungsprozess bzw. Wie frei ich im Kopf bin wieder übergehen zum Reinen Downhillen und das ganze nur mit einem Bike. Ich hoffe das dass so ist


----------



## das_pat (21. April 2012)

Ha jetzt mal ehrlich die DH-performance vom FRX ist der Hammer!!!  

Komme grad aus dem Bikepark Samerberg, viele viele FRX 2012, alle dermaßen begeistert, man wird auch von vielen angesprochen ob es wirklich so gut geht.

Kurzer pers. Eindruck von mir:

Ich hab ne längere Bikepause gemacht, aber so wie heute bei Schlamm und Schmodder auf dem Trail, bin ich glaub ich noch nie abgegangen, draufsetzen und losbrechen, ein Traum!!!!

Genaueres zum Bike schreib ich euch später!


----------



## das_pat (21. April 2012)

@ bonny_m   ja es ist so!!! glaub mir!


----------



## s1c (21. April 2012)

Glückwunsch an die beiden für das neue Bike, ich platze ein bisschen innerlich vor Neid, lasse mir aber nichts anmerken.

Ich warte soooo sehnsüchtig ey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonny-m (21. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> @ bonny_m   ja es ist so!!! glaub mir!



Danke. Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Liefertermin KW  18 bin im Wartezimmer

Gruß Marco


----------



## christophersch (21. April 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> So, ich poste es auch nochmal hierein. Besonders interessiert wäre ich an Aussagen von denen, die mit dem Rad "big" gehen, und das am liebsten bergab. Höhenmeter zählen also nur talabwärts und -aufwärts nur dann, wenn gerade der Schwerkraft getrotzt wird...
> 
> Ich muß mich also bis Montag zwischen dem Kona Operator DH und dem Canyon Dropzone entscheiden.
> 
> ...



nimm das FRX! das ist ein erstklassiges Big Bike! bin jetzt schon einige Male auch große Sprünge/Drops gesprungen und muss wirklich sagen, TOP! Super neutral und fette Reserven.

Und im Downhill bist du damit auch überhaupt nicht eingeschränkt. Mit dem Kona bist du ganz bestimmt nicht schneller.


----------



## MindPatterns (21. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> nimm das FRX! das ist ein erstklassiges Big Bike! bin jetzt schon einige Male auch große Sprünge/Drops gesprungen und muss wirklich sagen, TOP! Super neutral und fette Reserven.
> 
> Und im Downhill bist du damit auch überhaupt nicht eingeschränkt. Mit dem Kona bist du ganz bestimmt nicht schneller.



Ach, um schneller oder nicht gehts ja garnicht. Hab nur Angst, auf dem FRX wieder zu kurz zu sitzen (wie vorher aufm 15'5" Stinky). Der Reach sagt mir beim Kona halt mehr zu. Bin das Operator FR ausm Vorjahr gefahren im Park und fand es super. Bei Canyon war ich gestern und hab das Dropzone halt aufm Parkplatz gefahren. Das man da nicht viel rumprobieren kann, ist ja klar...


----------



## bonny-m (21. April 2012)

Wie groß bist Du? Hatte den Operator in L bei 1,83  mit einer SL von 87 passte perfekt. Habe das Dropzone in l geordert


----------



## MindPatterns (21. April 2012)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du? Hatte den Operator in L bei 1,83  mit einer SL von 87 passte perfekt. Habe das Dropzone in l geordert



1,79 an guten Tagen. SL ist um die 84 cm. Würde Canyon bei dem FRX in L nicht auch das Sitzrohr um 3 cm anheben, hätte ich das Problem gerade nicht, dann hätte ich auch das L bestellt


----------



## das_pat (21. April 2012)

So der versprochene Fahrbericht:

Setup:  185low, Druckstufe am Dämpfer offen, Zugstufe vorn und hinten weiß ich nicht hab da so oft dran rumgestellt, zum Schluß hat es super gepasst. Preload an der Gabel komplett offen. Reifen 1.8bar.

Das Bike ist recht straff, super zu kontrollieren, wendig wie sau, gibt sehr gute Rückmeldung vom Untergrund, die kleinste Bodenwelle, Wurzel, Stein egal, es reicht ein leichter Zug am Lenker und flupp gibts Luft unter die Räder. Das FRX läßt sich problemlos aufs Hinterrad ziehen. 

Am SAG hat sich nichts verändert, immer noch 25% laut "Anzeige".

Nächster Run mit Druckstufe 2 Klicks am Dämpfer, das FRX schießt förmlich durch die Anlieger, der Hinterbau sackt nicht mehr so durch, durch die tiefe Front hat man sauber Druck am Vorderreifen, hab teilweise richtig runterbremsen müßen, sonst wäre ich bestimmt mal irgendwo rausgeflogen  durch die Druckstufe läßt sich das Bike jetzt auch super springen, da es am Kicker hinten nicht mehr so komprimiert wird..

Ich steh ja auf ein strafferes Fahrwerk, ich find es recht gut so!

Irgendwann kam mir dann auch mal der Track Flip wieder in den Sinn, Minitool raus und auf 203low umgestellt. Die "high" Einstellungen hab ich nicht ausprobiert....

Habe nichts weiter verstellt, kurzes Probesitzen... COUCHY... (das ist mir durch den Kopf geschossen....) 

Kurzer Blick zum SAG-Indikator... knapp über 30%, breites Grinsen und ab zum Lift, Hinterbau fühlt sich super weich an, hat einiges an "straffheit" verloren, gleich mal noch auf 3 Klicks Druckstufe hoch und ab zum Lift.

Bei der darauf folgenden Abfahrt, hab ich irgendwie hinten zwar noch eine recht gute Rückmeldung, aber Bremsrillen, Wurzeln, Steine, ne harte Landung? Alles wird freudig weggeschluckt!!!

Wie gesagt die Strecke war feucht und teilweise Schlammig, die Reifen, das Fahrwerk kleben einfach nur am Boden!!!

Der Hinterbau mit 203mm Federweg ist wirklich schluckfreudig, leider harmoniert die Gabel bei mir da nicht mehr ganz, ich werd nochmal eine weicher Feder in die Gabel baun, dann kommt bestimmt auch mal der Preload-Knopf zum Einsatz und ich kann die Gabel besser abstimmen.

Fahrwerkstechnisch werd ich noch einiges testen müßen, aber ich denke mein perfektes Setup sollte schnell gefunden sein!

Ich bin sowas von fasziniert von dem Bike, wirklich ein Traum, das macht so Spaß das Teil!!!

Mal sehen wohin uns das Auto morgen bringt.... auf jeden Fall fliegen morgen wieder die Dreckbrocken!!!!


----------



## das_pat (21. April 2012)

@simdiem

vergiss die Bilder von deinem Tageswerk nicht!


----------



## benni260 (21. April 2012)

@das_pat: Ich entnehnehme deinem Fahrbereicht, dass das Playzone also Top ist??

ganz ehrlich......   als ich das gelesen habe, wollt ich sofort auch!! Leider musste ich aufgrund der Finanzen den nächsten Liefertermin wählen also erst 28kw.

Dafür hatte ich heute 2 schöne abfahrten im nahe gelegenen Stadtwald nach dem Regenschauer mit meinem Yellowstone .


----------



## visualex (21. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

komme gerade aus Koblenz vom GranFondo. Tibor war auf der Freeride-Tour mit einem anthrazit farbenem FRX ohne Decals unterwegs. Die Story zu dem Rahmen hab ich leider nicht ganz mitbekommen, ich glaub es war ein Ausschuss beim Anodisieren (der Ausschuss liegt da wohl bei 20%) und eigentlich gar nicht "sein" Rad. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da verhört habe. Auf den Bildern kommt die Farbe ein bisschen grünlich (zumindest auf meinem Rechner) rüber, in Realität war das nicht so. An sich gefiehl mir der Rahmen in der Farbe richtig gut, die blauen Anbauteile und die gelben Felgen passen aber so gar nicht dazu. Bin mal gespannt, ob wir sowas, oder so etwas ähnliches bei den 2013er Modellen sehen werden.



















Danach konnte ich noch bei einer Firmenführung einen Blick in die Produktionshalle werfen. Für Montag stehen schon ein paar Flashzones bereit. Wer also gerade auf seins wartet, eins davon könnte es vielleicht sein. Mein Rockzone, welches nächste Woche gebaut werden soll, konnte ich leider nicht finden.












Alle Laufräder werden bei Canyon übrigens vor der Montage noch einmal von Hand abgedrückt und kontrolliert.







Die Firmenführung war übrigens sehr interessant. Man bekommt einen guten Eindruck wie Canyon so tickt und versteht die ganzen Zusammenhänge besser.

Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, hatte nur mein Handy dabei.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## dia-mandt (22. April 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> 1,79 an guten Tagen. SL ist um die 84 cm. Würde Canyon bei dem FRX in L nicht auch das Sitzrohr um 3 cm anheben, hätte ich das Problem gerade nicht, dann hätte ich auch das L bestellt



Also wenn dich 3 cm mehr sitzrohr stören, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.
Im vergleich zu einem session in L sieht das frx in L klein aus.
Und man kann die sitzrohrlänge vom operator nicht mit der des frx vergleichen, denn das operator ist ein hydrogeformtes hängebauchschwein 
Also im vergleich zum frx.
Ich bin vorher auch ein 2009er stinky gefahren und nun das frx in L und das ist super. Ist sogar länger als das summum in M von nem freund und das bike ist ein reiner downhiller.

Edit:

Und bei deiner größe wirst du mit dem M nicht glücklich, wenn du einen längeren hobel haben willst.
Das M war wie mein stinky, welches ein 16" war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (22. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also wenn dich 3 cm mehr sitzrohr stören, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.



Ich stand gestern in Koblenz über dem Flash in L und dem Drop in M. Beim Flash passte vlt noch ein Fingerbreit zwischen Oberrohr und Gehänge. Das ist mir im Fall eines Falles zu wenig Luft...


----------



## MindPatterns (22. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Und bei deiner größe wirst du mit dem M nicht glücklich, wenn du einen längeren hobel haben willst.
> Das M war wie mein stinky, welches ein 16" war.



Naja fast, laut http://www.konabikeworld.com/09_stinky_en.cfm ist das Stinky 09 selbst in 15'5" an einigen Stellen länger als und/oder gleich mit dem derzeitigen FRX. Hatte vor allem längere Kettenstreben, ich denke dann auf Kosten des Oberrohrs. Ich will ja auch nicht unbedingt einen längeren Radstand - schau Dir den Operator an, der hat 10 mm mehr als das FRX - aber doch einen längeren Reach, und der ist gegenüber dem FRX halt 20 mm länger.

Glaub mir, seitdem ich gestern in Koblenz war mach ich nichts anderes als ständig abzuwägen. Das wird langsam echt anstrengend


----------



## dia-mandt (22. April 2012)

Das ist alles nur theorie.
Bis ich auf einem frx gesessen habe, dachte ich auch immer das der unterschied nicht so groß ist von den nackten zahlen auf dem papier her.
Als ich dann eins gefahren bin war alles klar.
Riesen unterschied.
Bei mir ist auch nicht soooo viel platz wenn ich überm oberrohr stehe aber das ist auch egal. Hauptsache es ist noch luft.
Mal fällt ja nicht mit dem rad zwischen den beinen gerade auf den boden 
Ich fühle mich save auf dem L und das ist das wichtigste.
Und mein ziel, ein längeres und trotzdem wendigeres bike zu bekommen hat das frx auch erfüllt.


----------



## dia-mandt (22. April 2012)

Die 300â¬ unterschied bei der UVP bekommt man in ca 800â¬ mehrwert an parts zurÃ¼ck.
Alleine der dÃ¤mpfer, laufrÃ¤der und kurbel sind tausendmal besser als beim operator.


----------



## nukular2008 (22. April 2012)

@visualex: sieht ja interessant aus. Haste denn was erfahren können, ob die für KW17 geplanten Bikes (speziell die Rockzones) vermutlich auch nächste Woche fertig werden?


----------



## simdiem (22. April 2012)

So, jetzt auch mal ein neuer Status meinerseits. 

Zuerst einmal zu euren Fragen und Anregungen:

*@ dia-mandt:*

Zu den Fahreindrücken komme ich noch. Allerdings habe ich nie eure Berichte angezweifelt!!

Wegen den Pedalen. Danke für den Tipp, aber habs zu spät gelesen. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass sie sich arg reingefressen haben.. Muss ich morgen nochmal kontrollieren.


*@ fatal-error*

Ich habe eine 250er Feder verbaut.  Eine von Marzocchi, die ich günstig im Bikemarkt geschossen habe. Bei der Track-Flip Einstellung 203 Hi habe ich 30 % Sag. Allerdings ohne Ausrüstung. 

Ich denke auch für dich sollte eine 250er Feder passend sein.

Für die Gabel VAN R habe ich die purple Feder gekauft und eingebaut. Da weiß ich noch nicht so recht, ob die so passend ist. Näheres dazu weiter unten.


*@das_pat*

Einen schönen Fahrbericht hast du da geschrieben!! 
Du hast geschrieben, dass du an eine andere Feder für die Gabel in Erwägung ziehst. Wieviel wiegst du nochmal und welche Feder haste drinnen? Die blaue Standart? Kannst du meinen Eindruck von der Gabel bestätigen? (siehe unten)

 Bilder von meinem Tageswerk kommen sofort. Und Tageswerk kann wirklich wörtlich genommen werden.


Womit wir auch schon beim nächsten Punkt angekommen wären.


*Der Umbau:*

Ich hatte mir ja eine ganze Reihe von Umbaumaßnahmen für heute vorgenommen für die ich in Summe 4 h angesetzt hatte. Vorweg, es sind dann doch deutlich mehr geworden. Im Endeffekt bin ich um 10:15 Uhr in den Keller und und um 18:10 Uhr mit dem umgebauten Rad wieder raus.

Es gab für das Rad, neue Reifen, leichtere Schläuche, eine leichtere Kassette, ein neues Innenlager, eine 2-fach Kurbel, eine neue Kettenführung, einen Umwerfer, einen Trigger, neue Griffe, eine andere Dämpferfeder und eine andere Federgabelfeder.
Dann noch die ganzen Einstellarbeiten für Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kettenführung.

Ich habe alle abmontierten Teile gewogen und die Werte in einer Excel Tabelle festgehalten. Diesen Teilen wurde dann das Gewicht der neuen Teile gegenüber gestellt. Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich die Tabelle anhängen.

Für alle diejenigen unter euch, die einen 2-fach Umbau vorhaben, habe ich ein Detailbild gemacht, wie das ganze fertig aussieht:





Doch an der Stelle zweierlei Kritik:
1. Ich hatte extra bei Canyon die Schrauben zur Befestigung der Umwerferadapterplatte bestellt. Doch die, die mitgeliefert wurden, waren passend für die ISCG Aufnahme. Zum Glück hatte ich im eigenen Fundus metrische Senkschrauben, die ich mir zurechtgesägt hatte. 
2. Habe ich Überprüft, ob der Umwerfer beim Einfedern kollidiert. Und ja das tut er. Und zwar am Sitzrohr. Allerdings nur in den letzen mm des Dämpferhubes. Es ist nicht so, dass er plastisch verbogen würde. Es ist noch im elastischen Bereich.

Und noch ein Hinweis:

In der Apapterplatte sind keine Gewinde für die Montage des Umwerfers. Genauso sind im Umwerfer keine Gewinde für die Befestigung. Ich habe es so gelöst, dass ich in die Bohrungen des Umwerfers zwei M6 Gewinde geschnitten habe. Falls man das nicht kann, sollte man sich M5 Senkschrauben mit einer Mutter besorgen.

Die Deore 10-fach Kassette 11-36 wiegt übrigens 459 gr.   


Das Ganze Rad wog nach dem Umbau 15,97 kg. Noch verbesserungswürdig. Wobei das aktuelle Gewicht wieder bei 16,03 kg liegen dürfte, da ich noch die Ergon Griffe montiert habe und diese 58 gr schwerer als die Canyon Lockon Griffe sind. Das ist aber schon Pfennigfuchserei  





Ach ein noch ein Tipp zu den Griffen. Kauf euch keine weißen Griffe. Neeeiiinn!! Keine Weißen  


Und bevor ich zu meinem Fahrbericht komme (erster Eindruck) noch ein Photo.





Ich habe die Laufräder gecleant. Die häßlichen Drift Aufkleber gehen mal gar nicht. Und dann noch 3 auf jeder Laufradseite .... :kotz: 

Apropo Laufräder. Alle die diese Sunringle Drift Laufräder haben, sollten wenigstens den Aufkleber am Felgenstoß (die Schweißnaht) entfernen. Diese kann fehlerhaft sein. Das Problem hat auch ein Forenmitglied der ein neues Torque bekommen hat. Näheres auf den letzten Seiten des Wartezimmer Threads. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9402407&postcount=669

Meine Felgen sind auch von dem Problem betroffen. Siehe hier: 





Ärgerlich. Muss ich wohl Canyon kontaktieren. Wobei das allerdings auch die Frage aufwirft, was die Qualitätssicherung bei Sun Ringle eigentlich den ganzen Tag macht... 

Was positives noch: Der Freilauf klingt echt mal geil !  


Letzter Punkt: *Der Fahrbericht, erster Eindruck *

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Die Probefahrt viel förmlich ins Wasser. Es hat den ganzen Tag geregnet. In einer kurzen Pause bin ich dann auf der Straße gefahren. 
Was ich gemerkt habe ist, dass der Hinterbau mir wirklich extrem schluckfreudig vorkommt. Fühlt sich sehr sehr fluffig an beim im Sitzen den Boardstein hochballern. 
Und, er ist extrem antriebsneutral. Ich konnte beim Fahren in der Ebene nur ein minimalstes Wippen feststellen(Lowspeed-Druckstufe nur 2 Klicks zu) , das aber so gut wie nicht spürbar ist. Wie es bergauf ist, wird sich noch zeigen.

Ich hatte vorher ja ein Nerve AM aus 2008. Deswegen ist das mit dem breiten Lenker, dem flacheren Lenkwinkel und dem damit verbundenen anderem Einkippgefühl des Vorderrades, extrem neu für mich. Deswegen will ich über Wendigkeit und Handling noch kein Urteil fällen. 
Auch ist das höhere Gewicht an der Front durch die Gabel noch sehr ungewohnt.

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir die Gabel. Das Losbrechmoment ist gigantisch. Klar, die Buchsen sind noch nicht eingefahren und so weiter, allerdings kommt mir die Gabel aber sehr ungeschmiert vor. Die Standrohre sind komplett trocken. 
Ich habe die Purpel Feder (weich) verbaut. Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die Gabel noch entwickelt. Wenn nicht muss ich sie zerlegen und mal anständig schmieren.

Achja, und der Sattel ist mal voll fürn Arsch. Da ist selbst ein Nagelbrett gequemer  
Hat da jemand einen Tipp für kleine nicht/minimal gepolsterte Hintern?  


So das wars erstmal. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.  
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass morgen besseres Wetter ist, ich will mal aufn Trail!

Ich stehe jederzeit für Fragen bzgl. Umbau auf Umwerfer oder sonstiges zur Verfügung.

Als dann, 
Gute Nacht!


----------



## MonsterJoe (22. April 2012)

Uhhhhh! Mein Bock ist seit Fr. da!   und nach der ersten Fahrt muss ich sagen: geil!!


----------



## Caspar720 (22. April 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Danach konnte ich noch bei einer Firmenführung einen Blick in die Produktionshalle werfen. Für Montag stehen schon ein paar Flashzones bereit. Wer also gerade auf seins wartet, eins davon könnte es vielleicht sein. Mein Rockzone, welches nächste Woche gebaut werden soll, konnte ich leider nicht finden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ui da ist hoffentlich eins davon meins, ich hab beim Flashzone Liefertermin KW 17, dann kommt das ja wirklich pünktlich und passend zum Geisskopf Opening !!!!


----------



## s1c (22. April 2012)

Hui, kriegt man dort einfach eine Firmenführung wenn man nett fragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (22. April 2012)

mal eine frage an die besitzer mit dem double barrel

siehe angehängstes bild, ich habe schleifspuren von der feder am dämpfer (an dem schwarzen plastik nach dem gewinde) hat das auch jemand von euch?
bild ist leider net so super, hab nur mein handy hier und das licht ist hier im zimmer nicht gerade super. ich hoffe man erkennt es.

die nächste frage, merkt ihr an der highspeed verstellung klicks? bei lowspeed merke ich wie die schraube immer "einrastet", bei der highspeed aber nicht.



ach und noch was ganz anderes. kontrolliert lieber alle eure schrauben. ich habe mich freitag gewundert, dass es plötzlich so klappert. mir hat es die schraube vom schaltwerk fast ganz rausgedreht... habe das gefühl, dass teilweise zuviel mit der montagepaste gearbeitet wurde und sich somit die schrauben wieder leichter lockern.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. April 2012)

Also das die Feder beim CCDB an dem Plastikschutz reibt ist wohl normal, deshalb gibt's den ja. Find ich aber unverständlich wie man sowas konstruieren kann.


----------



## nukular2008 (22. April 2012)

@simdiem: schick schick und guter Bericht. Das mit der Felge ist natürlich ärgerlich...

Warum genau keine weißen Griffe? Sieht nicht gut aus, oder waren sie schon vor der ersten Fahrt dreckig?


----------



## das_pat (22. April 2012)

@ simdiem

Das mit der Gabel, gibt sich noch, ich hab etwas Brunox Deo auf die Beschichtung geprüht, sahnig!!! Ich habe noch die Standardfeder drin, ich überlege wirklich mir noch die weiche (lila???) zuzulegen, damit ich mehr Setup-Möglichkeiten habe, weicher bekomme ich meine Gabel im moment nicht, einen Hauch weicher wäre absolut super, dann rüttelts mich net mehr so durch und ich muß mich nicht mehr so arg am Lenker festhalten  es fehlt wirklich nur noch ein Hauch an softigkeit....  

Das die Fox Gabeln etwas schmier und Pflegebedürftig sind, ist ja bekannt.

Einzig das Problem mit dem Felgenstoß macht mir ein klein wenig Sorgen, ist das Foto von deiner Felge?
Ich mag meine Aufkleber nicht runter machen, werde aber am Montag mal eine Wirbelstromprüfung machen lassen, dann zeigt sich ja ob die Felgen ok sind oder nicht!

Der Sattel ist wirklich brutal hart, was ich aber schön finde ist das sich die Muster so toll mit Schmodder füllen und wenn man drüber wischt, hat man einen schwarzen Sattel mit braunem Muster    diese Ironie....


----------



## Stromberg (22. April 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> mal eine frage an die besitzer mit dem double barrel
> 
> siehe angehängstes bild, ich habe schleifspuren von der feder am dämpfer (an dem schwarzen plastik nach dem gewinde) hat das auch jemand von euch?
> bild ist leider net so super, hab nur mein handy hier und das licht ist hier im zimmer nicht gerade super. ich hoffe man erkennt es.
> ...


Der Abrieb ist normal, oder sagen wir mal, ich hab ihn auch.

Das mit dem Einrasten ist auch normal, im CC manual steht ja auch was von clicks bzw. turns. Ärgerlicher finde ich, dass sich bei Verstellung von HS immer LS mitdreht und man so noch nen Schraubenzieher zum Gegenhalten braucht.


----------



## visualex (22. April 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> @visualex: sieht ja interessant aus. Haste denn was erfahren können, ob die für KW17 geplanten Bikes (speziell die Rockzones) vermutlich auch nächste Woche fertig werden?



Nein, leider nicht. Vor 10 Tagen hat mir Canyon per Mail aber die KW17 noch einmal bestätigt.



s1c schrieb:


> Hui, kriegt man dort einfach eine Firmenführung wenn man nett fragt?



Die Firmenführung wurde im Rahmen des GranFondo angeboten. Man musste sich aber vorher anmelden, da nur 30 Leute mitmachen konnten, was auch schon eine große Truppe dafür war. Das ganze ging über eine Stunde inkl. Erklärungen und Vorführungen der einzelnen Prüfstände der Qualitätssicherung. Nett gemacht und wirklich interessant.


Ich muss übrigens eine frühere Aussage zurück ziehen. Das silberne FRX sieht mit einer weißen Gabel in natura gar nicht so schlecht aus. Schwarz gefällt mir trotzdem besser, die 6 Wochen länger warten werden sich also lohnen. Zudem bekomme ich dann direkt den besseren Steuersatz und muss mich nicht nachträglich mit Canyon auseinander setzen.


@simdiem Danke für den Hinweis mit der Felge. Da werde ich bei der Abholung mal direkt die Aufkleber abziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (22. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe alle abmontierten Teile gewogen und die Werte in einer Excel Tabelle festgehalten. Diesen Teilen wurde dann das Gewicht der neuen Teile gegenüber gestellt. Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich die Tabelle anhängen.
> ...



Super, gerne her damit.


----------



## das_pat (22. April 2012)

jop her damit!!!!


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das Ganze Rad wog nach dem Umbau 15,97 kg. Noch verbesserungswürdig. Wobei das aktuelle Gewicht wieder bei 16,03 kg liegen dürfte, da ich noch die Ergon Griffe montiert habe und diese 58 gr schwerer als die Canyon Lockon Griffe sind. Das ist aber schon Pfennigfuchserei



Gratulation!

Und das mit Pedalen und Stahlfeder! Das ist doch mal ein Wort. Jetzt noch eine Titanfeder oder ein Vivid Air und Dein FRX kann fast Deinem AM Paroli bieten  

Allerdings gibt es Abzug in der B-Note. Single Ply passt schon, aber Fatalberts   Ich finde, Grip ist durch nichts zu ersetzen und Du wirst sicherlich bald deutlich schneller auf Deinem Hometrail unterwegs sein (zumindest bergrunter) als mit dem AM. Da würde ich empfehlen Reifenseitig auch ein wenig aufzurüsten. Deine Serienbereifung in 1Ply wäre doch ein guter Start. Damit geht es ordentlich um die Ecken und wenn du mit den dicken 2Plys in den Park gehst, kennst Du schon das Fahrverhalten. 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß (v.a. mit den braun-grauen Griffen )


----------



## das_pat (22. April 2012)

@ simdiem

hab grad mit nem Spezl gesprochen, er meinte bei ihm hat es ewig gedauert bis die Fox 36 bei ihm eingefahren war, deshalb werde ich mir ertmal keine weichere Feder zulegen.

Auch das Problem mit dem Losbrechmoment löst sich mit der Zeit laut seiner Aussage!


----------



## Stromberg (22. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> @ simdiem
> 
> hab grad mit nem Spezl gesprochen, er meinte bei ihm hat es ewig gedauert bis die Fox 36 bei ihm eingefahren war, deshalb werde ich mir ertmal keine weichere Feder zulegen.
> 
> Auch das Problem mit dem Losbrechmoment löst sich mit der Zeit laut seiner Aussage!


Bei meiner F40 dachte ich auch, da sei was kaputt. Nach vier Tagen in Parks fährt sie sich schon viel sensibler. Ich glaube mal was von 30 h gehört zu haben.


----------



## das_pat (22. April 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Bei meiner F40 dachte ich auch, da sei was kaputt. Nach vier Tagen in Parks fährt sie sich schon viel sensibler. Ich glaube mal was von 30 h gehört zu haben.



Ich hab auch noch mal etwas nachgeschaut, da ist teilweise sogar von 50h die Rede....  Nach meinem gestrigen Parkbesuch (Samerberg) ist sie schon merklich etwas sensibler geworden, allerdings wurde sie auch nicht all zu sehr gefordert.


----------



## simdiem (22. April 2012)

@nukular
Danke schön. Freut mich natürlich wenn er dir gefällt. 
Keine weißen Griffe deswegen, weil sie schon beim Anschauen dreckig werden  .... ernsthaft. Die bekommst wohl nur unter Laborbedingungen weiß montiert und von der Verfärbung im  Einsatz will ich erst gar nicht dran denken. 


@pat
Das mit Brunox habe ich gestern auch schon gemacht. Das ist allerdings auf Dauer ja eher kontra produktiv, weil das Brunox Zeug die Schaumgummiringe unter den Staubabstreifern auswäscht. Ließt man zumindest immer. Ich habe gerade die Staubabstreifer rausgehebelt und die Schaumstoffringe neu geölt und zusätzlich noch Öl zwischen Staubabstreifer  und Standrohre. Scheint schon ein wenig besser zu sein.
Bzgl. Felge:
Ja das ist meine Felge auf dem Photo. Eventuell musst du die Kleber gar nicht abmachen. Diese Kerbe ist relativ tief. Möglicherweise kannst du sie mit dem Fingernagel durch den Aufkleber spüren. Anmerkung: Diese Kerbe ist nur auf der rechten, oder linken Felgenseite ausgeprägt. Nicht dass du aus Versehen vorschnell die falschen Rückschlüsse ziehst.


@visualex
Ja, den Aufkleber solltest du wirklich abziehen. Besonders, wenn du es abholst und es schon da bist, denn dann kannst du sofort auf einen Umtausch bestehen.


@ Wurzelmann
Danke! Freut mich  ;-) . Das Thema Reifen ist sicher wichtig. Allerdings habe ich in der Hinsicht noch keinerlei Erfahrungswerte. Deswegen bin ich da auf eure Empfehlungen angewiesen. Wobei es scheint, dass Reifen eine kleine Glaubenssache sind. Von jedem den man fragt bekommt man eine andere Antwort  ..Wenn es einen besser geeigneten Reifen mit um die 800 gr gibt, bin ich für Vorschläge offen! Schießt los! Kleine Anmerkung die 755gr Herstellerangabe für die FA sind reine Utopie! siehe Liste.


Simon geht jetzt Biken


----------



## das_pat (22. April 2012)

Krass, bei der nächsten Bestellung gibts ne neue Kassette, dann kann ich auch gleich den häßlichen Baumarkt-Rad-Optik-Plastikring mit rauswerfen, den braucht ja nun wirklich keiner!

Wenn du deine alten Reifen nicht brauchst.... Her damit!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. April 2012)

Haut mal Motoröl ins Casting und fettet die Dichtungen mit Teflonfett und dann prügelt ihr die Gabel ein, zwei Tage im Bikepark - dann sollte sich das geben.


----------



## goolem (22. April 2012)

Mein Hobel ist fertig. 
Wiegt 16,1 inkl. Pedalen. Das Bike geht wirklich gut rauf und phänomenal runter. 
Hoffe auf besseres Wetter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (22. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch mal etwas nachgeschaut, da ist teilweise sogar von 50h die Rede


Haha, das ist ja schon der halbe Weg zum Service.


----------



## X-Fire (22. April 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Der Abrieb ist normal, oder sagen wir mal, ich hab ihn auch.
> 
> Das mit dem Einrasten ist auch normal, im CC manual steht ja auch was von clicks bzw. turns. Ärgerlicher finde ich, dass sich bei Verstellung von HS immer LS mitdreht und man so noch nen Schraubenzieher zum Gegenhalten braucht.



jep genau das ist richtig nervig. hab mal bisschen rumgedreht um einfach mal zu sehen von welchem bis welchem bereich  man so einstellen kann und jetzt ist alles komplett verstellt... 
muss ich nächste im park fleissig rumprobieren


----------



## anulu (22. April 2012)

@goolem: Geiler Aufbau! Kompletter Custom-Aufbau oder eins umgebaut?


----------



## das_pat (22. April 2012)

goolem schrieb:


> Mein Hobel ist fertig.
> Wiegt 16,1 inkl. Pedalen. Das Bike geht wirklich gut rauf und phänomenal runter.
> Hoffe auf besseres Wetter..



wie macht sich der vivid air im frx?


----------



## Bike_Ride (22. April 2012)

@simdiem und das_pat!

Glückwusch zu den geilen Rädern! 
Das macht die restlichen Tage, die ich jetzt warten muss, nicht kürzer -.-
Aber was solls. KW 17 solls ja fertig sein (also eigentlich diese Woche) und ich hoffe, dass mir euer Pech in Sachen Lieferterminverzögerung ersparrt bleibt!

Übrigens sehr geiler Aufbau, simdiem!
Da kann man sich gewichtsmäßig noch so einiges abschauen 
Wie im Wartezimmer schon gefragt, ist die Delle in der Felde von Anfang an drin ?
Edit: Gerade gesehen! Danke!

@goolem

Was hast du für nen Tune genommen ?


@All

Ist der nette Kollege, der immer in den Canyonkallender schauen konnte noch hier ? Wie siehts da aus für diese Woche ?


----------



## simdiem (22. April 2012)

@ pat
Ich denke ich werde die Reifen erst einmal behalten. Falls ich mich doch einmal zum Verkauf entscheide, melde ich mich bei dir ;-)


@ goolem
Du bist nicht der einzige, der auf anständiges Wetter wartet 

Sehr schickes Rad!! Mich würde auch dein Feedback zum Vivid Air interessieren. Vielleicht kannste es auch mit dem Fox Van, der vorher drinnen war, vergleichen, falls du den Dämpfer gefahren bist.


@ Bike_Ride
Danke dir!!  Das ist von Anfang an da. Allerdings unter den Decals. Am Felgenstoß, also die Stelle, wo die beiden Felgenenden miteinander verschweißt werden. Und bei mir ist es nur auf einer Felgenseite. Sprich du musst die rechte und die linke Felgenflanke untersuchen!

Lass mal den Kopf nicht hängen. Vielleicht läuft das ja bei dir besser als bei mir. Ruf doch morgen einfach mal an und frage, wie es denn aussieht. 


Ich bin heute mal eine Runde gefahren. Es war ein bissle matschig und rutschig, und leider hats in der Mitte angefangen zu regnen. Hat dafür meine Reifen wieder entschlammt 
Also bergauf ist das FRX ein Traum. Ich bin die Einstellung 203 Hi gefahren. Im Dämpfer die 250er Feder und 30 % Sag. Bergauf wirklich nur minimales Wippen. Absolut unproblematisch und in keinster Weise störend. Ich bin echt überrascht und hoch erfreut, dass mein Plan so gut aufgeht. 
Bergab , der Hinterbau, ein Traum, der bügelt so gnadenlos alles weg, das muss man echt mal gefahren haben! 
Die Gabel braucht noch ein wenig Übung ^^. Ansonsten kann ich noch nicht so viel berichten, da brauche ich noch mehr Zeit mit dem Rad. An den Lenkwinkel muss ich mich aber immer noch gewöhnen und mit der Sitzposition muss ich auch noch spielen. 
Bis jetzt bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. Und was mir ganz extrem aufgefallen ist, der Rollwiederstand vom Big Betty ist um Welten höher als der des FA.

Hier noch ein Pic von heute mit "weißen" Griffen ^^


----------



## das_pat (22. April 2012)

naja, die weißen griffe...   
warum fährst du eig mit 203mm und das als "tourenfreerider"??? 
versuch mal 185mm/high das ist einen ticken straffer und harmoniert wunderbar mit der gabel, auch bergauf geht es dann noch ein stückchen wippfreier, außerdem brauchst du weniger kraft.
Ich habe beides heute getestet.


----------



## christophersch (22. April 2012)

Haha. Wie happy ihr alle seid  

Ich bin's auch. Erstes Rennen hab ich heute auch erfolgreich bestritten. Video gibts morgen


----------



## das_pat (22. April 2012)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt. wo bist du gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (22. April 2012)

Moin Zusammen,


der Cane Creek Rechner spuckt bei mir ein Empfehlung von einer 300er Feder aus verbaut ist ja die 400er.

Fahrfertig komme ich auf 23-25 sag was ja etwas zu wenig ist. Warum verbaut Canyon nicht die richtigen? Laut Rechner passt die Feder erst ab 90 kg ich wiege fahrfertig so um die 72-74 kg...


----------



## simdiem (22. April 2012)

^^ Die Griffe  unser Lieblingsthema 
Ich würde sie mir heute auch nicht mehr in weiß, sondern in schwarz kaufen.. Egal jetzt hab ich sie und fahr sie solange bis sie total verschmoddert, oder schwarz sind 

Warum 203 mm FW: Öhhmm weil ich wissen wollte wie sich das anfühlt.. und es fühlt sich guuuut an 

Spass bei Seite, Ernst in die Ecke .Das ist echt so geil, es wippt echt weniger als mein AM. 185 Hi werde ich demnächst mal testen. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es mit der Gabel besser harmoniert. 

Bei der Gabel habe ich heute ca 11-12 cm FW genutzt, wobei der genutze FW hauptsächlich aus Stoppies und einem 60 cm Drop ins Flat herkommt. 
Am Heck waren es dann schon 95% FW Ausnutzung ^^


----------



## christophersch (22. April 2012)

Das man die genau richtige Federhärte trifft ist eh unwahrscheinlich und früher oder später Braucht ihr bei so nem fetten Dämpfer eh alle eine Ti- Spring ;-)

@pat: in Lüneburg bei den Bikedays. Nix wildes, aber schön technisch anspruchsvoll und kurz. Hat aber trotzdem jede Menge Spaß gemacht. 

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## dia-mandt (22. April 2012)

FFM schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> 
> der Cane Creek Rechner spuckt bei mir ein Empfehlung von einer 300er Feder aus verbaut ist ja die 400er.
> ...



Was bedeutet die richtigen?
Für wen?
Nicht jeder braucht die gleiche feder.
Wenn du einen dämpfer kaufst, musst du die feder ja auch zusätzlich kaufen.
So auch in 70% der fälle beim kompl rad kauf.
Ist ja die kleinste investition.


----------



## christophersch (22. April 2012)

@ simdiem. Wenn die Griffe Braun geworden sind, müsst du für einen Tag auf Handschuh-los wechseln. Dann sind sie wieder weiß. Das selbe Preinzip hab ich bei meinen sixpack griffen gemacht. Und die Fahre ich schon seit nem Jahr ;-)


----------



## simdiem (22. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> @ simdiem. Wenn die Griffe Braun geworden sind, müsst du für einen Tag auf Handschuh-los wechseln. Dann sind sie wieder weiß. Das selbe Preinzip hab ich bei meinen sixpack griffen gemacht. Und die Fahre ich schon seit nem Jahr ;-)



Cool, danke für den Tipp  Wird ausprobiert!

Ich habe gerade die Mail an Canyon betreffend der defekten Ringle Felgen rausgeschickt. Ich bin gespannt wann und vorallem wie geantwortet wird.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goolem (23. April 2012)

Den Vivid Air hab ich noch nicht wirklich testen können. Was ich sagen kann, ist das er 400g leicher ist und ich beim Wechsel von 185 und 200mm den SAG genau anpassen kann. Losbrechmoment ist kaum spürbar und auf der Strasse und bei kleinen Hopsern ist kein Unterschied zum VAN zu spühren. Der Hinterbau arbeitet völlig unauffällig und nur dann wenn er soll. Aber der wahre Test kommt dann auf dem Trail. Der Tune ist übrigens LM, wie von Canyon am alten Dropzone verbaut.
Mein Bike ist übrigens ein Playzone. Wollte mir zuerst das Dropzone holen, aber Laufräder, Kurbel und Gabel haben mich abgeschreckt. Gabel, Laufräder, Kurbel und Dämpfer konnte ich für fast 900 verkaufen. Die Ersatzteile haben mich etwa 1700 gekostet. So bin ich für 2800 zu meinem Dropzone-Ersatz gekommen. 
Die 66er ti hab ich für $499 aus den USA geholt. Die Gabel stellt übrigens alles bisher von mir gefahrene in den Schatten. Sie ist perfekt einstellbar, saugt kleinste Schläge weg, verhärtet nicht, sackt aber auch nicht ein... Kein Vergleich zu der VAN, die recht pomadig lief. Aber vielleicht braucht sie wirklich ein paar Kilometer.


----------



## Wurzelmann (23. April 2012)

goolem schrieb:


> Den Vivid Air hab ich noch nicht wirklich testen können. Was ich sagen kann, ist das er 400g leicher ist und ich beim Wechsel von 185 und 200mm den SAG genau anpassen kann. Losbrechmoment ist kaum spürbar und auf der Strasse und bei kleinen Hopsern ist kein Unterschied zum VAN zu spühren. Der Hinterbau arbeitet völlig unauffällig und nur dann wenn er soll. Aber der wahre Test kommt dann auf dem Trail. Der Tune ist übrigens LM, wie von Canyon am alten Dropzone verbaut.
> Mein Bike ist übrigens ein Playzone. Wollte mir zuerst das Dropzone holen, aber Laufräder, Kurbel und Gabel haben mich abgeschreckt. Gabel, Laufräder, Kurbel und Dämpfer konnte ich für fast 900 verkaufen. Die Ersatzteile haben mich etwa 1700 gekostet. So bin ich für 2800 zu meinem Dropzone-Ersatz gekommen.
> Die 66er ti hab ich für $499 aus den USA geholt. Die Gabel stellt übrigens alles bisher von mir gefahrene in den Schatten. Sie ist perfekt einstellbar, saugt kleinste Schläge weg, verhärtet nicht, sackt aber auch nicht ein... Kein Vergleich zu der VAN, die recht pomadig lief. Aber vielleicht braucht sie wirklich ein paar Kilometer.



Mein wohlwollender Neid ist Dir Sicher


----------



## simdiem (23. April 2012)

goolem schrieb:


> Den Vivid Air hab ich noch nicht wirklich testen können. Was ich sagen kann, ist das er 400g leicher ist und ich beim Wechsel von 185 und 200mm den SAG genau anpassen kann. Losbrechmoment ist kaum spürbar und auf der Strasse und bei kleinen Hopsern ist kein Unterschied zum VAN zu spühren. Der Hinterbau arbeitet völlig unauffällig und nur dann wenn er soll. Aber der wahre Test kommt dann auf dem Trail. Der Tune ist übrigens LM, wie von Canyon am alten Dropzone verbaut.
> Mein Bike ist übrigens ein Playzone. Wollte mir zuerst das Dropzone holen, aber Laufräder, Kurbel und Gabel haben mich abgeschreckt. Gabel, Laufräder, Kurbel und Dämpfer konnte ich für fast 900 verkaufen. Die Ersatzteile haben mich etwa 1700 gekostet. So bin ich für 2800 zu meinem Dropzone-Ersatz gekommen.
> Die 66er ti hab ich für $499 aus den USA geholt. Die Gabel stellt übrigens alles bisher von mir gefahrene in den Schatten. Sie ist perfekt einstellbar, saugt kleinste Schläge weg, verhärtet nicht, sackt aber auch nicht ein... Kein Vergleich zu der VAN, die recht pomadig lief. Aber vielleicht braucht sie wirklich ein paar Kilometer.



Halt uns auf dem laufenden, wenn du neue Eindrücke vom Vivid hast. 
Bei welchem Ami-Shop hast du die Gabel denn bestellt? Wieviel ist da noch an Zoll- oder Umsatzsteuergebühren hinzugekommen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## sundawn77 (23. April 2012)

@simdiem

ich kann Dir den Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 Black Chili Faltreifen empfehlen!
Der hat deutlich mehr Grip als der FA und wiegt auch um die 800 gr.


----------



## das_pat (23. April 2012)

@wurzelmann

die van braucht wirklich etwas, die performance wird von mal zu mal besser, allerdings soll ne fox net an die performance einer 66 rankommen, liest man immer wieder....

war heute etwas auf dem hometrail unterwegs, sie wird immer sahniger....


----------



## simdiem (23. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> @wurzelmann
> 
> die van braucht wirklich etwas, die performance wird von mal zu mal besser, sie wird immer sahniger....



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren  


@sundawn.

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten. Meinst du dann die Rubber Queen für vorne und hinten?


----------



## sundawn77 (23. April 2012)

yep, vorne und hinten.

Hatte übrigens auch die VAN R drin. Fühlte sich auch bockig an. Hab jetzt auf eine 2012er Marzocchi 66 CR gewechselt.
Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!!


----------



## christophersch (23. April 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> yep, vorne und hinten.
> 
> Hatte übrigens auch die VAN R drin. Fühlte sich auch bockig an. Hab jetzt auf eine 2012er Marzocchi 66 CR gewechselt.
> Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!!



bockig??!

komisch, ich kann eure Meinung zu Fox Gabeln ehrlich gesagt nicht im geringsten teilen. Allerdings kenne ich auch nur RC2 Gabeln..

Meine 40' ist sowas von abnormal geil, dass ich niemals eine andere Gabel fahren möchte. Super Ansprechverhalten, sehr gutes Feedback und trotzdem sehr schluckfreudig. Genau so wie es sein sollte. Vorne eher straff, Hinterbau Staubsauger!


----------



## das_pat (23. April 2012)

@christophersch

ich lass meine van auf jeden fall erstmal dieses jahr drin, find die echt super, bin mal gespannt was ist wenn sie eingefahren ist

Hab als vergleich nur ne 2010er MZ 55... da ist die van schon mal um welten besser!!!


----------



## cashjonny (24. April 2012)

Leute...mal blöde Frage...tastet mal bitte mit den Fingerspitzen das Oberrohr ab...fühlt sich das für Euch auch sehr "gewichtsoptimiert" an, oder geht das nur mir so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (24. April 2012)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## cashjonny (24. April 2012)

Rohrwandstärke! Fühlt sich eben subjektiv sehr dünn an.


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. April 2012)

Klar ist das nen gewichtsoptimierter Rahmensatz! 
Bei lediglich 3,3 Kg Gesamtgewicht bleibt wohl nicht mehr so viel Platz für dicke Rohre.
Ich denke aber trotzdem, dass der Rahmen ausgiebig getestet wurde und dementsprechend halten sollte! 
Wenn ich mir das Carbonmodell von nem Canyonrennradrahmen anschaue, was die da im Showroom liegen haben, wird mir auch anders. Aber in relation dazu ist der Torque Rahmen wohl ne Betonwand...


----------



## das_pat (24. April 2012)

Klopf mal mit dem Fingernagel gegen das Oberrohr bei einem Trek Session 88, vorallem im Steuerrohrbereich, dann kommt dir der FRX Rahmen wie ein Stahlträger vor!!! Beim Session hast du fast das Gefühl gegen eine halbvolle Coladose zu klopfen.
Ein Spezl von mir fährt eins, der hat sich sogar ne Delle mit der Doppelbrückengabel reingehauen, das hält schon seit 2 Jahren im Renneinsatz!

Will damit sagen, das du dir keine Sorgen machen brauchst!!!

Du kannst dir ja anhand der Löcher für die Variostütze die Rohrwandstärke auch anschaun!!!


----------



## cashjonny (24. April 2012)

Danke Jungs, ihr nehmt mir ein wenig die Sorge...aber ich finde man darf das nicht mit nem Carbonrahmen vergleichen, sondern mit nem gleichwertigen Alurahmen...und da wollt ich nur wissen, ob dieser Euch im Vergleich auch "leichter" vorkommt.

Das Unterrohr wiederum macht nen sehr massiven Eindruck.


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. April 2012)

Der Vergleich zu nem Carbonrahmen ist natürlich nicht realistisch.
Das wollte ich ja auch nicht ausdrücken! Mir viel das nur eben ein und da hab ichs mal erwähnt. 

Ich denke du brauchst dir da wirklich keinen Kopf machen! Da fahren Leute mit, die das Ding wohl deutlich mehr beanspruchen werden, als wir Hobbyfahrer.


----------



## bonny-m (24. April 2012)

Endlich 

Würde das Bike gerne Tourentauglicher machen. Doppelkettenblatt vorne oder Hammerschmidt, was meint Ihr


----------



## MindPatterns (24. April 2012)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Kerbe am Felgenstoß aus? Ist bislang nur bei den blauen und orangenen Felgen am Playzone aufgetreten, oder? Weiß Canyon da mittlerweile Bescheid?


----------



## MonsterJoe (24. April 2012)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Endlich
> 
> Würde das Bike gerne Tourentauglicher machen. Doppelkettenblatt vorne oder Hammerschmidt, was meint Ihr



Also ich fahr das Spielzeug seit samstag und ich muss zugeben, dass mich die Bergauftauglichkeit SEHR überrascht hat. Also im positiven Sinne! Wenn man die Gabel absenken könnte, würde man auch steilstücke gut hoch kommen. 

Grüße Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (24. April 2012)

da war doch ein gurt dabei mit dem die gabel zusammengezogen war  hups absenkgabel, so mach ich das


----------



## sundawn77 (24. April 2012)

Absenkung ist nur was für Weicheier ... HEHE


----------



## Wurzelmann (24. April 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Absenkung ist nur was für Weicheier ... HEHE



Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man bei einem 180mm Fahrwerk freiwillig Performance verschenken will. Bei 140mm ok, aber bei einem Freerider


----------



## simdiem (24. April 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Kerbe am Felgenstoß aus? Ist bislang nur bei den blauen und orangenen Felgen am Playzone aufgetreten, oder? Weiß Canyon da mittlerweile Bescheid?



Sehr geehrter Herr *******,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 22.April 2012 in der Sie uns von Problemen mit den Felgenstößen Ihrer Sun Felgen berichten.

Leider ist es in der Tat so das einige Felgensätze schlecht verarbeitet sind. Hierbei handelt es sich meist um einen optischen Mangel der die Stabilität und Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt. Zur Überprüfung Ihres Laufradsatzes senden wir Ihnen gerne einen Rücksendeschein in einer separaten Mail.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


****** *******
Servicecenter



-----------------------------------------

Bei Canyon ist es bekannt. 
-Gut finde ich die schnelle Antwort.

-Negativ ist die Behauptung "Hierbei handelt es sich meist um einen optischen Mangel der die Stabilität und Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt." 
Jeder der nur einen Hauch Ahnung von Werkstoffkunde hat weiß, dass eine Kerbe/Riss an einer Aluminium Schweißnaht (und wir sprechen hier nicht von 5 mm dicken Profilen) äußerst kritisch ist. 


-----------------------------------------

Anderes Thema: 

Ich habe mir heute einen neuen LRS bestellt. 
Bestehend aus:
Hope Pro Evo 2 Naben
Sapim D-Light Speichen
Spank Subrosa Evo 30 AL Felgen

Mein Fahrergewicht ist mit Ausrüstung ca 68 kg.

Was meint ihr bzgl. Haltbarkeit. Kann ich den LRS bedenkenlos im Bikepark fahren, oder haltet ihr es für notwendig, dass ich den Sun Ringle Satz behalte. 
Eure Einschätzungen wären mir sehr wichtig!

------------------------------------------------

Noch ein anderes Thema:

Ich bin gerade die Einstellung 185High gefahren. Zwar nur auf der Straßein die Stadt und wieder raus, aber auch mit ein paar kleinen Sprüngen. Ich muss sagen ich liebe es  

Ich muss sagen der Hinterbau harmoniert viel besser mit der straffen Van Gabel. Keine Ahnung wieso, aber das Bike lässt sich viel leichter aufs Hinterrad ziehen (vielleicht komme ich aber auch langsam einfach besser mit dem Rad zurecht) und bergauf geht es noch besser. 
Ein Wippen ist für mich nicht feststellbar gewesen. Kein zusammenziehen des Hinterbaus beim bergauf fahren!
Der Sag lag bei 22% aber ich bin auch nicht mit Ausrüstung gefahren. Selbst im Wiegetritt ist eher die Gabel das störende Glied. 

Das Rad ist einfach endgeil  Für mich definitiv die Eierlegende Wollmichsau! Noch besser, als ich mir es erträumt hatte. Fühlt sich super an, wenn ein Plan voll aufgeht


----------



## das_pat (24. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade die Einstellung 185High gefahren. Zwar nur auf der Straßein die Stadt und wieder raus, aber auch mit ein paar kleinen Sprüngen. Ich muss sagen ich liebe es
> 
> Ich muss sagen der Hinterbau harmoniert viel besser mit der straffen Van Gabel. Keine Ahnung wieso, aber das Bike lässt sich viel leichter aufs Hinterrad ziehen (vielleicht komme ich aber auch langsam einfach besser mit dem Rad zurecht) und bergauf geht es noch besser.
> Ein Wippen ist für mich nicht feststellbar gewesen. Kein zusammenziehen des Hinterbaus beim bergauf fahren!
> ...





Hab ich dir doch gesagt....


----------



## dia-mandt (24. April 2012)

bei 68kg fahrergewicht würde ich sogar einen all-mountain/enduro LRS mit 1600gr im park fahren.
Die hope pro in kombi mit der Subrosa ist bei deinem gewicht und dem einsatzbereich ne gute wahl (obwohl ich eher zur ZTR Flow gegriffen hätte).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (24. April 2012)

Hey,

danke für deine Einschätzung. Weitere sind gern willkommen. Die ZTR Flow ist leichter, sogar deutlich. 470gr. Über das Gewicht der Subrosa weiß ich nichts genaues. In den Shops ließt man von 505-520 gr. Im Forum habe ich jetzt Angaben von 544 gr gefunden. Von euch weiß niemand zufällig ein gewogenes Gewicht der Subrosa Felge? 

Gegen die Flow Felge hat gesprochen, dass sie einfach nicht in der Farbe gold zu kaufen ist. Und dann ist sie ja auch nicht gerade die preiswerteste. 

@pat

ja du hattest Recht  . Dass das Bike aber soo gut geht, konnte ich auch nicht ahnen


----------



## Arne (24. April 2012)

ich hab auch die van in meinem Rockzone 11 die war anfangs auch net so gut aber mitlerweile sagenhaft!!


----------



## Wurzelmann (24. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> danke für deine Einschätzung. Weitere sind gern willkommen. Die ZTR Flow ist leichter, sogar deutlich. 470gr. Über das Gewicht der Subrosa weiß ich nichts genaues. In den Shops ließt man von 505-520 gr. Im Forum habe ich jetzt Angaben von 544 gr gefunden. Von euch weiß niemand zufällig ein gewogenes Gewicht der Subrosa Felge?
> 
> ...



Die Flow ist nur ein bisschen kritisch mit Maxxis Reifen. Ich fahre den Hope Hoops/Flow LRS am Enduro mit den 2.5er Exo Minions bisher erfolgreich tubeless. Ein Fahrradkollege hatte mit der gleichen Kombi aber abspringende Reifen. Nicht schön, zum Glück aber nie im kritischen Bereich. Und da ich gerne die Minions empfehle ... 

Kauf dir doch was leichtes für den täglichen Gebrauch und behalt den originalen trotzdem. Auf den kannst Du dann die 2Ply Schlappen für den Park machen. Und wenn Du mal mit dem Rad verreist, nimmst Du beide LRS mit. Falls einer kaputt geht, hast Du gleich Ersatz. Es ist nämlich gar nicht Lustig bzw. billig, wenn Du versuchst irgendwo im Ausland auf die Schnelle ein passendes Laufrad zu finden.


----------



## sundawn77 (24. April 2012)

@simdiem

fahre die 2012er Subrosa Evo 30 in schwarz mit einem Nettogewicht von um die 100 kg.
Bis jetzt hab ich nichts zu beanstanden, auch im Park nicht.
Mit Felgenband wiegt sie exakt 540 gr bei mir, die 520 gr ohne band können also passen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2012)

Die Supra 30 wär noch eine Idee.


----------



## aeskolap (24. April 2012)

Servus,
muss jetzt doch ma nachfragen bezüglich der FRX-Geo..
besonders dia-mandt und christophersch:
möchte mir das Speedzone zulegen,Einsatzgebiet Bikepark und Downhill(da wird aber kein Herzblut reingelegt..)

Könntet ihr nochma die FRX-Geo im Vergleich zu dem alten FR Torque Rahmen einschätzen?Bin mir unsicher wegen der Grösse,ob L oder M(ich fahr nächste Woche nach Koblenz zum Probefahrn,wird aber wahrscheinlich nur wieder in Grübelei und Abwägerei enden
Wenn ich euch richtig verstehe,ist das FRX auch in L sauwendig und agil und im Vergleich zu anderen Big Bikes klein?
Grösse 1,81,SL 86,Canyon Rechner sagt m,aber ich bin da glaub ich wieder zwischen zwei Grössen
bisher getuntes Torque Alpinist 2010,Entscheidung für Grösse M damals:das Nichtprellen der Kronjuwelen vor allem beim Absteigen im  Uphill,möglichst Freeride im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs sein aber auch Touren fahren können....bin super zufrieden,kann viel machen,fürn Bikepark reichts nich mehr wirklich,un kann schon ma schon ma unruhig auf der Trail-Autobahn werden
Frage:fährt jemand mit meinen Massen Grösse L und sagt,das Frx is immer noch wendig genug?glaube möchte auch mehr Laufruhe...bin  auf mehreren Downhillern kurz gefahren,die Eindrücke bringen aber net weiter(das Santa Cruz V 10 und Kona Operator in L fahren sich für mich wie Kettenfahrzeuge ohne Motor..puuuh),ausser ,dass Freeride -Charakter bleiben sollte,deswegen das FRx mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten..
christophersch: du kennst ja sogar des ultrakompakte alte FRX in M,wie isses denn jetzt noch ma mit dem neuen FrX in L?(auch von mir nochma Danke an alle für die Monster-Fahrtests)
Schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## dia-mandt (24. April 2012)

Also ich habe ne schrittlänge von 89 und wenn ich ohne schuhe mit dem hintern am sattel überm bike stehe, dann habe ich noch luft zwischen dem oberrohr und...na du weißt schon was 
Wird bei dir auch noch gehen.
Also das L ist echt wendig und trotzdem laufruhig.
Lässt sich gut springen.
Für mich ne super geo.


----------



## simdiem (24. April 2012)

Hey,

danke für eure Antworten. Also ich habs mal zusammengerechnet und bin bei dem LRS auf 1901 gr gekommen. Das wäre immer noch 450 gr leichter wie der originale LRS. 

Klar ist es cool einen sehr leichten LRS zu haben, aber ich kenne mich und wenn ich ein paar Treppen oder geeignetes sehe, dann legt's halt bei mir im Kopf einen Schalter um, der jump jump jump brüllt . Na und da kann ich es einfach nicht gebrauchen, wenn ich mir jedesmal Gedanken/Sorgen um meinen LRS machen muss.. 

Deswegen war mein Ziel einen leichten aber dennoch sehr stabilen LRS zu haben. Ich denke mit der aktuellen Zusammenstellung habe ich das getroffen. 
Eure Einschätzung brauche ich eben nur noch, um zu wissen, wie weit ich mit dem LRS gehen kann. 

Und gesetzt dem Fall, dass es mir doch einmal zu schwer sein sollte, dann kann ich immer noch die Subrosa durch eine andere Felge ersetzen lassen.  Ich denke mit der Wahl der Naben und Speichen, habe ich eine qualitativ hochwertige und solide Basis 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (24. April 2012)

Will dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber der orig LRS wiegt 2200gr.


----------



## simdiem (24. April 2012)

Doch, das enttäusch mich 

Hast du ihn selber gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Das mit der Gabel, gibt sich noch, ich hab etwas Brunox Deo auf die Beschichtung geprüht, sahnig!!!


Wenn du der Gabel - und damit dir - einen Gefallen tun willst: lass es sein!




Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man bei einem 180mm Fahrwerk freiwillig Performance verschenken will. Bei 140mm ok, aber bei einem Freerider


Ich verstehe nicht, was eine Absenkung als Hilfe beim Bergauffahren mit Performaneverlust zu tun haben soll 





simdiem schrieb:


> Achja, und der Sattel ist mal voll fürn Arsch. Da ist selbst ein Nagelbrett gequemer
> Hat da jemand einen Tipp für kleine nicht/minimal gepolsterte Hintern?


Selle Italia SLR T1 (auf den älteren Fotos meines Torque oder auf meinem Hardtail zu sehen)




simdiem schrieb:


> Negativ ist die Behauptung "Hierbei handelt es sich meist um einen optischen Mangel der die Stabilität und Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt."
> Jeder der nur einen Hauch Ahnung von Werkstoffkunde hat weiß, dass eine Kerbe/Riss an einer Aluminium Schweißnaht (und wir sprechen hier nicht von 5 mm dicken Profilen) äußerst kritisch ist.


Ich will nicht an deinem Wissen zweifeln, aber da ist was dran... die Felgen sind ja nicht lediglich auf Stoß geschweißt, sondern zusätzlich zusammengesteckt, so wie jede andere nicht verschweißte Felge auch. Die Schweißnaht verhindert einerseits ein auseinanderrutschen der Verbindung (wobei selbst das nicht mal problematisch sein muss, denn gesteckte Felgen die einen gewissen Spalt am Verbindungsstück aufweisen können trotzdem noch ewig halten) andererseits ist es auch einfach eine optische Sache. Von daher glaube ich ehlich gesagt auch, dass die (zugegeben sehr hässliche) Schweißnaht keine technischen Probleme mit sich bringt. Austauschen lassen würde ich mir das Laufrad trotzdem 




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute einen neuen LRS bestellt.
> Bestehend aus:
> Hope Pro Evo 2 Naben
> Sapim D-Light Speichen
> ...


Ich würde einen LRS dauerhaft mit DH-Bereifung belassen, denn Räder wechseln sich leichter als Reifen  Aber von der Stabilität her musst du auch im Park absolut keine Bedenken haben.




simdiem schrieb:


> Die ZTR Flow ist leichter, sogar deutlich. 470gr. Über das Gewicht der Subrosa weiß ich nichts genaues. In den Shops ließt man von 505-520 gr. Im Forum habe ich jetzt Angaben von 544 gr gefunden. Von euch weiß niemand zufällig ein gewogenes Gewicht der Subrosa Felge?
> 
> Gegen die Flow Felge hat gesprochen, dass sie einfach nicht in der Farbe gold zu kaufen ist. Und dann ist sie ja auch nicht gerade die preiswerteste.


Wenn man nicht Tubeless fahren will, hat die Flow keinen einzigen Vorteil gegenüber vergleichbaren Felgen. Und selbst Subrosa, Supra etc. fahre einige Leute seit einer Weile ohne Probleme mit Tubeless Rimstrip...




simdiem schrieb:


> Also ich habs mal zusammengerechnet und bin bei dem LRS auf 1901 gr gekommen.


Kommt hin, vermutlich sogar knapp unter 1900g.


----------



## LordLinchpin (25. April 2012)

ich mache in den nächsten tagen meinen "trocken".laufradsatz fertig, so mit bremse auf beide sätze einstellen und so. wird etwas dauern, aber das dürfte sich lohnen. hab hier noch nen satz ex1750 rumfliegen, hinten dann mit nem intense zero und vorne mit nem minion f, sollte besser rollen, passend für glatte strecken wie willingen, evtl wibe


----------



## fatal_error (25. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Will dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber der orig LRS wiegt 2200gr.



Hast du sie gewogen? 

Auf der HP sind sie angegeben mit 2530g
http://www.sun-ringle.com/product-vault/mtb-wheelsets/drift-2-1/

Dann würde ich mit einem neuen LRS doch nicht sooo viel sparen wie gedacht


----------



## Bike_Ride (25. April 2012)

An dem LRS sind aber auch die MTX33 verbaut. In der Canyonversion sind an den Laufrädern MTX29 verbaut. Die sind pro Stück gut 90g leichter (laut SUNRingle HP).
Macht also im Endeffekt 2350g. 
Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass dia sie gewogen hat!


----------



## goolem (25. April 2012)

Hab den LRS auch gewogen und bin auf 2196g gekommen. War ein bisschen enttäuscht, meine DeeMax sind praktisch gleich schwer. Also nichts mit abspecken


----------



## fatal_error (25. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> An dem LRS sind aber auch die MTX33 verbaut. In der Canyonversion sind an den Laufrädern MTX29 verbaut. Die sind pro Stück gut 90g leichter (laut SUNRingle HP).
> Macht also im Endeffekt 2350g.
> Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass dia sie gewogen hat!



 ups zu fix gelesen 

noch ne blöde Frage... warum am Speedzone kein Taco? 
Nur wegen ein paar  ?

Noch nachrüsten? Denke besonders am Anfang nimmt man gerne mal was mit oder


----------



## dia-mandt (25. April 2012)

goolem schrieb:


> Hab den LRS auch gewogen und bin auf 2196g gekommen. War ein bisschen enttäuscht, meine DeeMax sind praktisch gleich schwer. Also nichts mit abspecken



Bei mir waren es 2203 gr.


----------



## das_pat (25. April 2012)

@smubob

Das mit dem Deo war auch nur eine einmalige Sache, weiß ja das das Zeug mehr Schaden anrichtet als es hilft....
Kurze Frage:

Unter dem Staubschutzring soll sich ein Schaumstoffring befinden welchen man mit Teflon-Öl oder Teflon-Fett tränken soll!? Stimmt das? Hab das irgendwo mal beiläufig aufgeschnappt, kann auch sein das es hier irgendwo war.
Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich die Staubschutzringe rausgehebelt, ohne Schaden anzurichten? Ihr habt das ja scheinbar schon öfters praktiziert.... Grob mit nem Schraubendreher dranrumwerkeln ist bestimmt nicht die richtige Lösung!!!


----------



## Bike_Ride (25. April 2012)

goolem schrieb:


> Hab den LRS auch gewogen und bin auf 2196g gekommen. War ein bisschen enttäuscht, meine DeeMax sind praktisch gleich schwer. Also nichts mit abspecken



Wie schwer sind denn die DeeMax ?
Ich hatt irgendwo gelesen, dass zumindest die Ultimate bei 1950g liegen.


@fatal_error

Also ich hatte noch nie nen Tacco am Bike und hab mir trotzdem noch nichts kaputt gefahren. 
Ich denke das kommt drauf an, welche Erfahrung du gemacht hast. Wenn du dich wohler dabei fühlst, dann leg dir ruhig einen zu. Schaden wirds wohl nicht.
An mein FRX kommt aber kein Tacco ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatal_error (25. April 2012)

am Dropzone und Flashzone ist ein Taco schon dran 
Oder baust du die e.13 LS1 ab?

Edit: danke "stonehill" hatte mich verschrieben


----------



## stonehill (25. April 2012)

Hast du nicht oben gefragt warum am Speedzone *keiner* dran ist?  

Edith: Hat sich erledigt. Stand auf dem Schlauch. 
Schwester von Edith: Also hatte ich doch Recht!


----------



## Wurzelmann (25. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind denn die DeeMax ?
> Ich hatt irgendwo gelesen, dass zumindest die Ultimate bei 1950g liegen.
> ...



  Die haben aber auch die schmalen Felgen drauf.


----------



## Bike_Ride (25. April 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> am Dropzone und Flashzone ist ein Taco schon dran
> Oder baust du die e.13 LS1 ab?
> 
> Edit: danke "stonehill" hatte mich verschrieben



Über kurz oder lang ist eine schwarze KeFü geplant.
Vllt schraub ich den Tacco aber auch einfach ab. Mal schauen.

@Wurzelmann

Stimmt!
Danke für die Info.


----------



## nf2 (25. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Über kurz oder lang ist eine schwarze KeFü geplant.
> Vllt schraub ich den Tacco aber auch einfach ab. Mal schauen.
> 
> @Wurzelmann
> ...



Ich hätte noch einen schwarzen Tacco für die LS1 im Bikemarkt abzugeben


----------



## Bike_Ride (25. April 2012)

Danke für das Angebot, aber wie bereits erwähnt, wenn ich die KeFü tausche kommt wahrscheinlich eh kein Tacco dran.


@ alle Flashzone Fahrer

Was war bei euch bei welcher Rahmengröße für eine Feder am CCDB dran ?

Und laut der CanyonHP ist ja eine FOX 40 Factory RC2 FIT Kashima verbaut. Doch da ist doch normalerweise auch nen brauner Aufkleber drauf oder? Bei den ausgelieferten war aber bis jetzt immer ein weißer, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.
Weis einer woran das liegt? Weils Retail-Gabeln sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (25. April 2012)

aeskolap schrieb:


> Servus,
> muss jetzt doch ma nachfragen bezüglich der FRX-Geo..
> besonders dia-mandt und christophersch:
> möchte mir das Speedzone zulegen,Einsatzgebiet Bikepark und Downhill(da wird aber kein Herzblut reingelegt..)
> ...



Moin!

Also ich bin ca. 186/87cm groß und komme mit dem Bike sehr gut im DH und Freeride zurecht. Doch für Freeride ging (wenn auch mit etwas Eingewöhnung) auch das "alte" Frx in "M". 

Von daher kann ich wirklich nicht sagen, welche Rahmengröße für dich besser wären. Aber da du in DH kein Herzblut investieren möchtest, wäre "M" wohl besser.

Grüße


----------



## christophersch (25. April 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber wie bereits erwähnt, wenn ich die KeFü tausche kommt wahrscheinlich eh kein Tacco dran.
> 
> 
> @ alle Flashzone Fahrer
> ...



bei meinem Flashzone in "L" war eine 500er verbaut. Zu den anderen Härten in anderen Dämpfern kann ich aber nichts sagen.

Die Fox 40' hat auf jeden Fall dieses "KAS<" Logo oben auf den Standrohren. Meines Erachtens haben das die "normalen" für's Komplett-bike vorgesehenen Gabeln nicht.

Die Decals hat Canyon bestimmt so geordert. Da lässt sich mMn nichts dran ableiten. Schließlich haben andere Canyon Modelle mit Fox Gabeln auch andersfarbige Decals...


----------



## dante2183 (25. April 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand der ein Torque FRX 9.0 Flaschzone bestellt und der Liefertermin in der KW 17 ist schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?


----------



## Bike_Ride (25. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> bei meinem Flashzone in "L" war eine 500er verbaut. Zu den anderen Härten in anderen Dämpfern kann ich aber nichts sagen.
> 
> Die Fox 40' hat auf jeden Fall dieses "KAS<" Logo oben auf den Standrohren. Meines Erachtens haben das die "normalen" für's Komplett-bike vorgesehenen Gabeln nicht.
> 
> Die Decals hat Canyon bestimmt so geordert. Da lässt sich mMn nichts dran ableiten. Schließlich haben andere Canyon Modelle mit Fox Gabeln auch andersfarbige Decals...



THX für die Info!

Hat hier einer nen Flashzone in M ?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> @smubob
> 
> Das mit dem Deo war auch nur eine einmalige Sache, weiß ja das das Zeug mehr Schaden anrichtet als es hilft....
> Kurze Frage:
> ...


 
schau auf "MTB Freeride TV" Mario´s Tooltime Folge 70 zeigt dir genau wie du die dinger runter bekommst


----------



## christophersch (25. April 2012)

so, hier das versprochene Video vom ersten Rennen in Lüneburg.
Das Flashzone solltet ihr erkennen.  und ich bin der bunte Vogel da drauf'


hat echt Spaß gemacht !


----------



## Stromberg (25. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> so, hier das versprochene Video vom ersten Rennen in Lüneburg.
> Das Flashzone solltet ihr erkennen.  und ich bin der bunte Vogel da drauf'
> 
> hat echt Spaß gemacht !


Nett. 
Wie lang kann ne Abfahrt in Lüneburg sein? Meins wird ab Samstag für ne Woche in Ligurien artgerecht gehalten.

Hat eigentlich einer der CCDB-Fahrer Interesse an ne neuen 350er Feder?


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> @smubob
> 
> Unter dem Staubschutzring soll sich ein Schaumstoffring befinden welchen man mit Teflon-Öl oder Teflon-Fett tränken soll!? Stimmt das? Hab das irgendwo mal beiläufig aufgeschnappt, kann auch sein das es hier irgendwo war.
> Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich die Staubschutzringe rausgehebelt, ohne Schaden anzurichten? Ihr habt das ja scheinbar schon öfters praktiziert.... Grob mit nem Schraubendreher dranrumwerkeln ist bestimmt nicht die richtige Lösung!!!



2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Möglichkeit: Du zerlegst die Gabel soweit, dass du die Tauchrohre von den Standrohren abziehen kannst. Dann kannst du mit einem Maulschlüssel mit entsprechender Größe unter die Staubabstreifer gehen und sie raushebeln.
siehe hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xPle5qvghI"]Mario Lenzen`s Tooltime Spezial FOX  (Gabelservice 2011 Fox 36er Serie 180mm) Part 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Wenn du darauf kein Bock hast, dann gibt es noch Möglichkeit Nr.2:

Mit einem abgeklebtem Schraubenzieher vorsichtig die Staubabstreifer hochhebeln. Dabei aufpassen dass du nicht abrutscht und die Standrohre verkratzt. 
Sehr gut erklärt in dem Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUz8WE_ScS8&feature=related"]Rainers Bike Talk: Notwartung fÃ¼r die Federgabel      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hab auf die Schaumstoffringe mit einer Spritze Motoröl drauf gar nicht viel, nur soviel wie sie aufgesaugt haben. Waren nur 4 ml in Summe für beide Seiten, weil die Ringe noch feucht waren. Also bei mir hats Wunder bewirkt. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Stromberg (25. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wenn du darauf kein Bock hast, dann gibt es noch Möglichkeit Nr.2:
> 
> Mit einem abgeklebtem Schraubenzieher vorsichtig die Staubabstreifer hochhebeln. Dabei aufpassen dass du nicht abrutscht und die Standrohre verkratzt.
> Sehr gut erklärt in dem Video:
> ...


Je nach Lack ist die Gefahr, die Tauchrohre zu verkratzen, ziemlich hoch. Bei meiner weißen 32er hat ein bisschen Hebeln mit abgeklebtem Schraubenzieher gereicht, um den Lack zu beschädigen. Bei der grauen F36 gings, ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen. An den Tauchrohren ist es aber eher eine optische Sache.

Bei sehr staubigen Bedingungen muss man diesen Miniservice bei Fox leider ziemlich oft machen.


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Selle Italia SLR T1 (auf den älteren Fotos meines Torque oder auf meinem Hardtail zu sehen)
> 
> 
> Ich will nicht an deinem Wissen zweifeln, aber da ist was dran... die Felgen sind ja nicht lediglich auf Stoß geschweißt, sondern zusätzlich zusammengesteckt, so wie jede andere nicht verschweißte Felge auch. Die Schweißnaht verhindert einerseits ein auseinanderrutschen der Verbindung (wobei selbst das nicht mal problematisch sein muss, denn gesteckte Felgen die einen gewissen Spalt am Verbindungsstück aufweisen können trotzdem noch ewig halten) andererseits ist es auch einfach eine optische Sache. Von daher glaube ich ehlich gesagt auch, dass die (zugegeben sehr hässliche) Schweißnaht keine technischen Probleme mit sich bringt. Austauschen lassen würde ich mir das Laufrad trotzdem
> ...



Hey!

Danke für deinen Tipp mit dem Sattel.  Ich habe ihn mir angesehen und bestellt. Ich gebe hier dann Rückmeldung, ob er mir taugt.

Das Argument mit der gesteckten Felge ist gewichtig. Allerdings gibt es überhaupt im Freeride DH-Bereich Felgen die gesteckt sind?  Ich weiß es ehrlich nicht. 
Falls es die nicht gibt, was ich glaube, dann hat das vielleicht auch einen Grund. Sicherheit,Stabilität. Vielleicht ist aber ein geschweißter Felgenstoß sowas wie ein inoffizieller Standart gewesen.

Und nur mal angenommen es ist kein technischer Defekt (was ich immer noch nicht glaube, denn Kerbe bleibt Kerbe) dann ist es immernoch ein gravierender optischer Mangel. 
Gesetzt dem Fall du willst dein Rad verkaufen, wird dies ganz sicher als Argument der Preissenkung genutzt werden. Und wenn es nicht einmal das ganze Rad, sondern nur der LRS ist, dürfte die Wertminderung immens sein. 
Damit ist die Sache mangelhaft und muss nicht akzeptiert werden. Aber in dem Punkt sind wir ja gleicher Meinung.
Das ist das selbe wie Dellen oder Schrammen im Rahmen bei einem Neurad.

Es wäre tatsächlich schön, wenn18xx gr anstatt 19xx gr auf der Waage stehen würde, auch wenn  das nur ein psychologischer Faktor sein dürfte  
Ich denke ich werde dann den Ringle Satz verkaufen. Ich hab kein Problem mit Reifenwechsel (noch ein Grund warum ich nicht Tubeless fahre ^^) und ist in 20 min erledigt. Das Geld kann sinnvoller investiert werden, als dass es im Keller rumliegt.  

z.B. Titanfeder. Wer eine 250x3 im Keller rumliegen hat, immer her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Je nach Lack ist die Gefahr, die Tauchrohre zu verkratzen, ziemlich hoch. Bei meiner weißen 32er hat ein bisschen Hebeln mit abgeklebtem Schraubenzieher gereicht, um den Lack zu beschädigen. Bei der grauen F36 gings, ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen. An den Tauchrohren ist es aber eher eine optische Sache.
> 
> Bei sehr staubigen Bedingungen muss man diesen Miniservice bei Fox leider ziemlich oft machen.



Das ist richtig. Das ist mir auch passiert. Allerdings ist die Fox bei mir(das vermute ich) nicht lakiert sondern eloxiert; von daher habe ich mir ein wenig das Elox verkratzt.  Da aber die Kratzer von der Staubdichtung eh wieder abgedeckt werden, isses mir bums. Solange die Gabel besser geht, ist das ein Preis, den ich zu zahlen bereit bin


----------



## anulu (25. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das Argument mit der gesteckten Felge ist gewichtig. Allerdings gibt es überhaupt im Freeride DH-Bereich Felgen die gesteckt sind?  Ich weiß es ehrlich nicht.
> Falls es die nicht gibt, was ich glaube, dann hat das vielleicht auch einen Grund. Sicherheit,Stabilität. Vielleicht ist aber ein geschweißter Felgenstoß sowas wie ein inoffizieller Standart gewesen.



Fahre die Equalizer 31 in gesteckter Form (gibts auch in geschweißter Form für paar Euro mehr). Sind laut Sun Ringle für Freeride, Dh, Race freigegeben. Sixpack Resident und Kamikaze scheinen laut Beschreibung auch gesteckt zu sein.  
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die "Kerbe" die Stabilität besonders beeinträchtigen sollte. Is die denn eigentlich genau in der Schweißnaht? Hab ich bisher nich rauslesen können. Optisch würde ich es auf keinen Fall hinnehmen und auf einen Austausch bestehen. 

Geht beim Raushebeln der Staubdichtungen mit nem Maulschlüssel an Fox-Gabeln nicht die Dichtung kaputt und müssen durch neue ersetzt werden? Oder is das Fox-Gelaber? Hab ich schon öfters mal was gelesen. 
Bau die Gabel am Besten aus un verpass ihr anderes Öl zur Schmierung! Läuft dadurch auch gleich nochmal besser


----------



## Stromberg (25. April 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Geht beim Raushebeln der Staubdichtungen mit nem Maulschlüssel an Fox-Gabeln nicht die Dichtung kaputt und müssen durch neue ersetzt werden? Oder is das Fox-Gelaber? Hab ich schon öfters mal was gelesen.
> Bau die Gabel am Besten aus un verpass ihr anderes Öl zur Schmierung! Läuft dadurch auch gleich nochmal besser


Wenn du es vorsichtig machst nicht. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man all 30 h (altes Service-Intervall) für 30 EUR neue Dichtungen bräuchte. Ich würde mir einen Dichtungssatz auf Vorrat kaufen und wechseln, wenn du die Dichtung wirklich beschädigst. Sollte man ja am Ölfilm leicht erkennen.


----------



## anulu (25. April 2012)

Ok danke! Ich hab die Teile bei meiner Talas allerdings nie ausgebaut. Dieser Schaumstoffring geht ja auch so heraus.


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

Hey anulu,

stimmt, das ist ein guter Hinweis mit den kaputten Staubdichtungen. Ob die beim Raushebeln mit dem Maulschlüssel tatsächlich beschädigt werden, weiß ich nicht genau und kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten, da ich es so noch nicht gemacht habe. 

Bzgl. anderem Öl hätte ich ein paar Fragen.
Meinst du neues Öl sowohl in die Dämpfungs, wie auch in die Federseite? 
Auf der Federseite dürfte das ja kein Problem darstellen. 
Wir haben ja die VAN R, also mit einer Dämpfung mit offenem Ölbad. Wenn du meinst, dass wir auch anderes Öl für die Dämpfungsseite nehmen sollten, welches würdest du empfehlen? Motoröl soll ja für die Dämpfung eher ungeeignet sein, weil es schäumt.  Und eine andere Viskosität verändert auch die Dämpfung? 

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (25. April 2012)

jop du kannst mit der viskosität auch die dämpfungseigenschaft verstellen, ich hab bei einer mz 55 selbstgemischtes öl verwendet und ja die staubdichtringe gehen dev nicht mehr wenn du die mit dem maulschlüßel bearbeitest.
du verbiegst den metallring der in die dichtung eingegossen ist.

Aber der tipp mit dem übernacht gabel auf den kopf stellen ist ja schon ganz gut, wenn die schaumstoffringe dann wieder getränkt werden..... gut jetzt bin ich wieder etwas schlauer!


----------



## nukular2008 (25. April 2012)

Da man hier ja immer wieder von trockenen neuen Gabeln liest will ich auch direkt mal 40ml pro Seite reinkippen (VAN FIT RC2). Oder gibts ne Möglichkeit den "Ölstand" rauszukriegen ohne das alte Öl abzulassen?

Muss ich dazu eigentlich das ganze Prozedere was bei MTB-Freeride.tv gezeigt wurde durchführen (ohne die Dichtungen zu wechseln), oder lässt sich das Öl auch ablassen ohne Stand- und Tauchrohre komplett voneinander zu trennen?

Ist meine erste richtige Gabel, deshalb frag ich lieber nochmal 

edit: ach ja, um die Feder zu wechseln reichts die Kappe oben abzuschrauben, Feder raus, Feder rein, fertig - oder? Oder sollte/muss man da sonst noch was beachten?


----------



## anulu (25. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Bzgl. anderem Öl hätte ich ein paar Fragen.
> Meinst du neues Öl sowohl in die Dämpfungs, wie auch in die Federseite?
> Auf der Federseite dürfte das ja kein Problem darstellen.
> Wir haben ja die VAN R, also mit einer Dämpfung mit offenem Ölbad. Wenn du meinst, dass wir auch anderes Öl für die Dämpfungsseite nehmen sollten, welches würdest du empfehlen? Motoröl soll ja für die Dämpfung eher ungeeignet sein, weil es schäumt.  Und eine andere Viskosität verändert auch die Dämpfung?
> ...



In dem Falle wohl nur die Federseite wenn du an der Dämpfung nichts ändern willst. Ich nutze für meine Gabel (bzw. genutzt für die Talas) Hydrauliköl. Welches genau muss ich erst nachschauen aber is eigentlich auch egal, da es eh nur zur Schmierung dienen soll. Es soll angeblich ne bessere Temperaturbeständigkeit hamm und auch nich so schäumen.Was da dran is kein Plan. Die Gabeln jedoch laufen top damit! Mit Motorenöl hatte ich allerdings auch wenig Probleme.

@nukular:
Den Ölstand rauszukriegen ohne Öl ablassen wird nich funktionieren.
Du kannst Stand- und Tauchrohre auch nur ein Stückweit auseinanderziehen also nich komplett abziehen. Dann läuft das alte Öl schon raus und du kannst das neue einfüllen. "Gründlicher" ist es halt die Tauchrohreinheit komplett abzuziehen und das alte Öl rauszuspülen.


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

Rein mal von der Theorie her, wenn ich anstatt dem werksseitig 10W Öl ein 7er einfüll, dann würde die Druckstufe leichter gehen? Die Druckstufe ist ja an der Van nicht verstellbar. Könnte ich dann auch mehr Federweg ausnutzen? 

Bei gleicher Rebound Einstellung müsste doch bei 7er Öl die Gabel schneller ausfedern, richtig?




nukular2008 schrieb:


> edit: ach ja, um die Feder zu wechseln reichts die Kappe oben abzuschrauben, Feder raus, Feder rein, fertig - oder? Oder sollte/muss man da sonst noch was beachten?



Du kannst die Feder noch ein wenig fetten. Obs was bringt, kann man drüber streiten. Die origianl verbaute ist es jedenfalls. Du brauchst eine 32er Innensechskantnuß um das Top Cap  an der Federseite zu öffnen. Die Feder ist bei der Van R auf der linken Seite aus der Fahrtrichtung gesehen. Wenn du vor dem Rad stehst gesehen rechts. Das müsste bei der FIT RC2 eigetentlich genauso sein. Im Zweifel schraubste das TopCap auf, wo "Preload" draufsteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (25. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Rein mal von der Theorie her, wenn ich anstatt dem werksseitig 10W Öl ein 7er einfüll, dann würde die Druckstufe leichter gehen? Die Druckstufe ist ja an der Van nicht verstellbar. Könnte ich dann auch mehr Federweg ausnutzen?
> 
> Bei gleicher Rebound Einstellung müsste doch bei 7er Öl die Gabel schneller ausfedern, richtig?
> 
> ...



Prinzipiell ja, wobei Du die W-Werte nur innerhalb der gleichen Produktlinie vergleichen kannst. Wenn Du auf anderes Dämpferöl zurückgreifen willst, solltest Du Dich an den CSt. @ 40° Werten orientieren. Wenn Du dann noch auf einen hohenen VI Wert achtest, bekommst Du eine Dämpfung, die auch im Winter noch eine vergleichbare Performance bringt.

Alles Weitere findest Du hier: http://www.peterverdone.com/wiki/index.php?title=Suspension_Fluid


----------



## julius09 (26. April 2012)

Kann ich ich bei meiner boxxer die Sichtung raushebeln und die Schaumstoffringe neu zu ölen?


----------



## simdiem (26. April 2012)

(Ja kannst du.) Nein, kannst du nicht. Sorry, mein Fehler. Ich hatte zwar extra in der technischen Zeichnung nachgesehen, aber nicht die Bezeichnung gelesen. Unter der Staubdichtung ist in der Zeichnung ein Ring, der aussah wie ein Schaumstoffring. Ist er aber nicht. In der Bezeichnung heißt das Bauteil Pressure Seal.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Unter dem Staubschutzring soll sich ein Schaumstoffring befinden welchen man mit Teflon-Öl oder Teflon-Fett tränken soll!? Stimmt das? Hab das irgendwo mal beiläufig aufgeschnappt, kann auch sein das es hier irgendwo war.
> Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich die Staubschutzringe rausgehebelt, ohne Schaden anzurichten? Ihr habt das ja scheinbar schon öfters praktiziert.... Grob mit nem Schraubendreher dranrumwerkeln ist bestimmt nicht die richtige Lösung!!!


Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, die Staubabstreifer montiert zu lassen und die Tauchrohre von den Standrohren abzuziehen. Und in diesem Fall kannst du die Dichtungen auch einfach lassen, wo sie sind und die Schaumstoffringe an ihmem Platz mit froschem Öl tränken oder sie herauszunehmen, OHNE die Abstreifer zu demontieren. Aber selbst das ist eigentlich nicht nötig, da du nur das Bike über nach auf dem Kopf stellen musst, damit das Schmieröl hoch zu den Schaumstoffringen läuft und diese wieder neu tränkt. Voraussetzung: genug Schmieröl im Casting!




simdiem schrieb:


> Mit einem abgeklebtem Schraubenzieher vorsichtig die Staubabstreifer hochhebeln. Dabei aufpassen dass du nicht abrutscht und die Standrohre verkratzt.


Wenn ich das nur lese rollen sich mir die Zehnägel hoch... einen dilletantischeren Schwachsinn kann man wohl nicht mit seiner Gabel anstellen  Vor allem, weil man für die ganze Sache nicht mal die Dichtungen rausnehmen muss...!  Das würde ich nie im Leben so machen, auch wenn irgendein selbsternannter "Bike-Guru" das so vorturnt. Die Gabel ist in wenigen Minuten zerlegt, dann kann man sich den ganzen Murks sparen und vernünftig arbeiten.




simdiem schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Tipp mit dem Sattel.  Ich habe ihn mir angesehen und bestellt. Ich gebe hier dann Rückmeldung, ob er mir taugt.
> 
> Das Argument mit der gesteckten Felge ist gewichtig. Allerdings gibt es überhaupt im Freeride DH-Bereich Felgen die gesteckt sind?  Ich weiß es ehrlich nicht.


Immer gern! Ich hoffe, er passt dir...

Es gibt massig Felgen, die nur gesteckt sind. Die Single Tracks, die ich seit ~5 Jahren fahre z. B.  aber auch zahllose andere. Natürlich ist geschweißt schon irgendwie besser, aber der Stabilitätsunterschied ist fast vernachlässigbar.




simdiem schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Fox bei mir(das vermute ich) nicht lakiert sondern eloxiert


Das Casting ist aus Magnesium, welches leider nicht eloxiert werden kann  Vermutlich ist es gepulvert, was etwas haltbarer ist als Lack.




anulu schrieb:


> Geht beim Raushebeln der Staubdichtungen mit nem Maulschlüssel an Fox-Gabeln nicht die Dichtung kaputt und müssen durch neue ersetzt werden?


Keine Ahnung, wie es bei Fox ist, aber die bei RS kriegt man definitiv nicht zerstörungsfrei raus. Ich würde mal stark annehmen, dass die Fox Dichtung dabei auch sehr schnell einen weg hat. Und da bei Fox die Dichtungen eh nicht die besten sind, würde ich da keine Risiken eingehen...




julius09 schrieb:


> Kann ich ich bei meiner boxxer die Sichtung raushebeln und die Schaumstoffringe neu zu ölen?


Nein, kannst du nicht - weil die Boxxer keine Schaumstoffringe hat...!  Boxxer/Lyrik/Totem haben an der Stelle (im Optimalfall) eine ordentliche Fettpackung. Ganz nebenbei: die Methode im Video funktioniert bei der Boxxer eh nicht, da ist die Staubdichtung plan im Casting versenkt, die kriegt man bei montierten Standrohren NIEMALS raus.


----------



## simdiem (26. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nur lese rollen sich mir die Zehnägel hoch... einen dilletantischeren Schwachsinn kann man wohl nicht mit seiner Gabel anstellen  Vor allem, weil man für die ganze Sache nicht mal die Dichtungen rausnehmen muss...!  Das würde ich nie im Leben so machen, auch wenn irgendein selbsternannter "Bike-Guru" das so vorturnt. Die Gabel ist in wenigen Minuten zerlegt, dann kann man sich den ganzen Murks sparen und vernünftig arbeiten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zu 1: 
Wenn das so ist, mach doch mal ein Pic von deinen Nägeln 

Ernsthaft, wenn du irgendetwas als Schwachsinn betitelst, dann solltest du auch dafür eine anständige Begründung liefern. 
Bei dem Vorgehen ist mir nicht bekannt, dass irgendein Bauteil nachhaltig schaden nehmen sollte.

Zu 2: 
Dass Magnesium nicht eloxiert werden kann ist falsch. Es kann sehr wohl, nur ist es erstens nicht so verbreitet und zweitens nicht in der Vielfalt wie bei Aluminiumlegierungen möglich.

zu 3:
Da hast du Recht. War mein Fehler. Da hatte ich nicht gründlich genug nachgesehen. Danke für deine Korrektur 

4. Gute Nacht 


Edit: Ich habe da noch was gefunden, was vielleicht den ein oder anderen interessieren könnte: Wie man ein Van R zerlegt. War das Einzige, das ich im Netz auftreiben konnte.

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Forks/36VAN/36VAN_R.htm


----------



## MonsterJoe (26. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe da noch was gefunden, was vielleicht den ein oder anderen interessieren könnte: Wie man ein Van R zerlegt. War das Einzige, das ich im Netz auftreiben konnte.
> 
> http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Forks/36VAN/36VAN_R.htm



Hmmm, bei der Tabelle der Ölmengen gibts die Bezeichnung "EUR" (nummer 77/78) Wo ist da der Unterschied? 

Grüße Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (26. April 2012)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> Hmmm, bei der Tabelle der Ölmengen gibts die Bezeichnung "EUR" (nummer 77/78) Wo ist da der Unterschied?
> 
> Grüße Joe



Das hatten wir neulich schon mal. Es gibt offenbar bei der Dämpfung unterschiedliche Abstimmungen für den US und den EU Markt. Wenn man sich die technischen Zeichungen ansieht, hat eine Version auf dem Basevalve (HSC) bei einen Shim eine anderer Größe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, mach doch mal ein Pic von deinen Nägeln


Das willst du nicht sehen 




simdiem schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, wenn du irgendetwas als Schwachsinn betitelst, dann solltest du auch dafür eine anständige Begründung liefern.
> Bei dem Vorgehen ist mir nicht bekannt, dass irgendein Bauteil nachhaltig schaden nehmen sollte.


Aber gerne!
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man die Dichtungen erneuern sollte, wenn man sie rausgehebelt hat. Ich zweifle stark daran, dass man die 100% schadfrei raus und vor allem wieder rein bekommt. Auch die Lamellen, die die Abstreifer in ihrem Sitz im Casting halten, dürften dabei nicht unwesentlich "ausleiern" und sich unterwegs verselbstständigende Dichtungen sind gar nicht toll, hatte ich schon mal...
Die Abstreifer müssen, wie geschrieben, gar nicht raus, um an den Schaumstoffring zu kommen, denn...
das Zerlegen der Gabel dauert nur wenige Minuten, also wieso sich diesen umständlichen und gefährlichen Act geben?
Wenn die Gabel oder zumindest die Tauchrohre ausgebaut ist/sind, kann man wenigstens vernünftig dran arbeiten und muss nicht so geklemmt da rumfummeln
Ich sehe einfach keinen Grund, die Tauchrohrbeschichtung aufs Spiel zu setzten (ne neue Standrohr-/Kronen-Einheit wird RICHTIG teuer!), nur um es sich zu sparen, die Tauchrohre abzuziehen. Wenn ich das vermeiden will, nehme ich einfach eine Spritze und Spritze ein paar ml Öl am Abstreifer vorbei. Bei den bisherigen Fox-"Dichtungen" bestand immer noch das Problem, dass die recht viel Dreck durchlassen, daher ist es natürlich besser, wenn man die Abstreifer und den Schaumstoffring auch säubert - aber wie geschrieben: nicht so!




simdiem schrieb:


> Dass Magnesium nicht eloxiert werden kann ist falsch. Es kann sehr wohl, nur ist es erstens nicht so verbreitet und zweitens nicht in der Vielfalt wie bei Aluminiumlegierungen möglich.


Ok, ich korrigiere mich: nicht alle Magnesium-Legierungen können eloxiert werden. Und eben bei den meisten geht es nicht und vor allem bei dem Billig-Ranz aus dem Gabelcastings gefertigt werden geht es eben nicht 




simdiem schrieb:


> Gute Nacht


Alter Schwede, ich bin ja ab und zu schon zu unchristlichen Zeten im IBC unterwegs, aber du...!  Schlafwandler?


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Alter Schwede, ich bin ja ab und zu schon zu unchristlichen Zeten im IBC unterwegs, aber du...!  Schlafwandler?



Wie soll der arme Kerl auch schlafen können. Erst Wochen lang auf glühenden Kohlen gesessen und jetzt sind die Felgen verschrammt


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

Wie bei ner neuen Freundin... wenn die richtig abgeht, kann man auch tage- oder wochenlang nicht richtig schlafen


----------



## s1c (26. April 2012)

Freundin? Hä?


----------



## das_pat (26. April 2012)




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Freundin? Hä?


----------



## bergamontbiggy (26. April 2012)

wann kommt des mit der fox 40 und double barrel raus ??
un wie viel kostet das dann hab gelesen etwas von 3599


----------



## dia-mandt (26. April 2012)

bergamontbiggy schrieb:


> wann kommt des mit der fox 40 und double barrel raus ??
> un wie viel kostet das dann hab gelesen etwas von 3599



Guten morgen


----------



## das_pat (26. April 2012)

canyon.com!!!!!!
schau da mal nach!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die-flut (27. April 2012)

bergamontbiggy schrieb:


> wann kommt des mit der fox 40 und double barrel raus ??
> un wie viel kostet das dann hab gelesen etwas von 3599



Also, ich fahr es jetzt seit Februar 2012, habe gehört bei Canyon stehen derzeit soviele rum, dass über Verkauf der Bikes über canyon.com nachgedacht wird...

Spaß beiseite, bestellen, warten, glücklich grinsend fahren.

die-flut


----------



## simdiem (27. April 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, bestellen, warten, *sich ärgern, es endlich bekommen,* glücklich grinsend fahren.
> 
> die-flut



Ich habs mal korrigiert


----------



## Ekhi (27. April 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

nachdem die Entscheidung für ein Canyon Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone gefallen ist, ist die Frage, welche Rahmengröße denn?

Ich bin 1,78m, ~84kg und habe ~80cm Schrittlänge, der Rechner auf der Homepage empfiehlt mir Rahmengröße S, da ich das Bike neben Bikepark auch über Singletrails und hin und wieder durch Touren treten werde, fag ich mich, ob das nicht bisschen Knapp wird mit dem Lenker?

Sorry kenn mich da nicht so aus, mein Hardtail hab ich vor Jahren gekauft und Stück für Stück erweitert, das FRX wird mein erstes Fully.


----------



## das_pat (27. April 2012)

kauf dir m mir passt es bei 173 uns sl von 80 absolut perfekt


----------



## dia-mandt (27. April 2012)

update in sachen Gewicht und Sattelklemme.
die ti feder war ja schon letztens drin.


----------



## visualex (27. April 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem die Entscheidung für ein Canyon Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone gefallen ist, ist die Frage, welche Rahmengröße denn?
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir auch zu M raten. Mir war M bei 1,83m und SL 88cm zu gedrungen. Probier mal im PPS die Schrittlänge in 1cm Schritten zu erhöhen und schau, wann er dir ein M rät. Bei meinen Daten hat er bei Schrittlänge 85cm und kleiner von L auf M gewechselt. Soweit ich weiß, beachtet der Rechner auch nur die Schrittlänge. Körpergröße ist ihm glaube ich egal.


----------



## Ekhi (27. April 2012)

Er wechselt auf M bei 82cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## christophersch (27. April 2012)

So, da mich einige gefragt haben, wollte ich mal mein Dämpfersetup posten.

Vorweg: ca. 70 kg mit 300er Feder.

Dämpfer: HSC: 1,25, LSC: 9 Klicks, HSR: 1/4, LSR: 9 Klicks
bei null Vorspannung

Gabel: 0 Klicks Vorspannung, 0 Klicks HSC, 3 Klicks LSC, 10 Klicks Rebound


----------



## simdiem (27. April 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem die Entscheidung für ein Canyon Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone gefallen ist, ist die Frage, welche Rahmengröße denn?
> 
> ...



Nimm M, wenn du auch Touren fahren willst, ist S sicher zu gedrungen. Ich bin 176cm und SL 82 und habe M. Passt super. Aber kleiner sollte es nicht sein. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (27. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> update in sachen Gewicht und Sattelklemme.
> die ti feder war ja schon letztens drin.



16 kg ist echt krass bei dei Doppelbrücke  . Was wiegt denn dein LRS?


----------



## Ekhi (27. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Nimm M, wenn du auch Touren fahren willst, ist S sicher zu gedrungen. Ich bin 176cm und SL 82 und habe M. Passt super. Aber kleiner sollte es nicht sein.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Ja, werd ich machen, vor allem bei 82er SL empfiehlt er mir auch M.

2. Frage, sollte ich diese Optitune FOX Van Standard-Feder direkt bei Canyon ändern? Wiege halt mehr als 81 kg, oder lieber von woanders eine Feder beziehen? Oder reicht die Standard-Feder bei ~84kg (mal bisschen mehr, mal weniger^^)?


----------



## simdiem (27. April 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Ja, werd ich machen, vor allem bei 82er SL empfiehlt er mir auch M.
> 
> 2. Frage, sollte ich diese Optitune FOX Van Standard-Feder direkt bei Canyon ändern? Wiege halt mehr als 81 kg, oder lieber von woanders eine Feder beziehen? Oder reicht die Standard-Feder bei ~84kg (mal bisschen mehr, mal weniger^^)?



Wieviel wiegste denn? 
Den Federwechsel kannst du selber machen. Die passende Feder bekommste auch günstiger im Inet, als das Optiune. Du brauchst nur eine 32er-Innensechkant Nuss zum Öffnen der Gabel. Die entnomme Feder kannste dann eventuell verkaufen, oder aufheben.

Gruß 
Simon


----------



## Ekhi (27. April 2012)

Kann erst morgen genau messen, aber es hält sich so seit Jahren immer zwischen 80 und 85kg, je nach Wetter/Kühlschrank-Füllstand.

Ich mein, ist dieses Optitune einfach nur die Feder oder wird da wirklich auch der Dämpfer irgendwie eingestellt? Abgesehen vom Pretune.


----------



## christophersch (27. April 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Kann erst morgen genau messen, aber es hält sich so seit Jahren immer zwischen 80 und 85kg, je nach Wetter/Kühlschrank-Füllstand.
> 
> Ich mein, ist dieses Optitune einfach nur die Feder oder wird da wirklich auch der Dämpfer irgendwie eingestellt? Abgesehen vom Pretune.



Das bezieht sich nur auf die Feder. Das rumspielen an Dämpfer/Gabel macht eh so viel Spaß, dass ich mir das an deiner Stelle von niemandem abnehmen lassen würde  Zumal Canyon das im Vorhinein nie auf genau deinen Geschmack verstellen könnte...

Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (27. April 2012)

Der lrs ist nicht viel leichter als der originale.
Sind hope pro II auf mavic ex721 mit sapim race speichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ekhi (27. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich nur auf die Feder. Das rumspielen an Dämpfer/Gabel macht eh so viel Spaß, dass ich mir das an deiner Stelle von niemandem abnehmen lassen würde  Zumal Canyon das im Vorhinein nie auf genau deinen Geschmack verstellen könnte...
> 
> Grüße



Ok, dann lieber woanders ne Feder beziehen? Oder die Standard-Feder erstmal lassen? Oder doch direkt mitbestellen?


----------



## Stromberg (27. April 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Ok, dann lieber woanders ne Feder beziehen? Oder die Standard-Feder erstmal lassen? Oder doch direkt mitbestellen?


Federn bekommst du woanders billiger, als bei Canyon. Schau mal im Bikemarkt. Ich würde die Originalfeder mal drin lassen und ausprobieren. Mit Vorspannung reicht vielleicht und Postlaufzeiten sind ja nicht ewig.


----------



## nukular2008 (27. April 2012)

Wo kauft ihr eigentlich Federn? 
Jetzt mal abgesehen vom Bikemarkt, wo man halt GlÃ¼ck haben muss das einer gerade ne passende anbietet.

Die 180mm FOX 36 Federn hab ich bisher nur bei BMO gefunden, da aber auch fÃ¼r knapp 60â¬.


----------



## das_pat (27. April 2012)

bikecomponents..... als kleiner tipp, sind aber auch nur n paar â¬


----------



## s1c (27. April 2012)

Noch 23 Tage!

http://dennis-wisnia.de/wannkommtdasfahrrad.html


Hurra!


----------



## nukular2008 (27. April 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> bikecomponents..... als kleiner tipp, sind aber auch nur n paar 


thx.




s1c schrieb:


> Noch 23 Tage!
> 
> http://dennis-wisnia.de/wannkommtdasfahrrad.html
> Hurra!



Ich will dir ja nicht die Freude nehmen, aber:
1. Laut Timer eher 24 Tage
2. Du weißt wie gut Canyon im einhalten von Lieferterminen ist?


----------



## s1c (27. April 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht die Freude nehmen, aber:
> 1. Laut Timer eher 24 Tage
> 2. Du weißt wie gut Canyon im einhalten von Lieferterminen ist?



Jaja, wir wollen ja nun mal nicht kleinlich werden  Ich habe einfach irgendeinen Tag aus der Woche genommen und rechne es mir halbwegs schön. UND AUSSERDEM HABEN SCHON LEUTE DAS RAD 2 WOCHEN VORHER BEKOMMEN


----------



## das_pat (27. April 2012)

hey jungs, ist morgen von euch jemand am samerberg?


----------



## Ekhi (27. April 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Federn bekommst du woanders billiger, als bei Canyon. Schau mal im Bikemarkt. Ich würde die Originalfeder mal drin lassen und ausprobieren. Mit Vorspannung reicht vielleicht und Postlaufzeiten sind ja nicht ewig.



Ja, denke ich werd einfachmal die verbaute behalten, bis 81 geht die ja, 2-3kg mehr sollte die ja ohne krasse Drops auch wegstecken oder?


----------



## das_pat (27. April 2012)

hast ja noch deinen preload knopf.... glaube das sollte bei dir reichen, ich bring mit protektorjacke und dem ganzen krams 77 kg auf die waage ich hab, alles offen... bis auf die zugstufe natürlich! versuchs einfach und mach dir nicht vorher solche sorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (27. April 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Ja, denke ich werd einfachmal die verbaute behalten, bis 81 geht die ja, 2-3kg mehr sollte die ja ohne krasse Drops auch wegstecken oder?



Ich fahre die lilane. Die ist eine Stufe weicher wie die orginale. Der Gewichtsbereich für die lilane Feder ist 54kg - 68kg. Wenn ich fahrfertig bin, habe ich geschätzte 66-67 kg. Und ich bin jenseits davon entfernt, dass die Gabel zu weich sein könnte.... 

Von daher. Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich gar nix machen. Das sollte passen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## christophersch (27. April 2012)

@Simdiem/Simon: weißt du zufällig wie groß der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden Federn ist?
Danke schonmal! 

Grüße

-Christopher


----------



## simdiem (27. April 2012)

Hey Christopher,

nenn mich ruhig Simon. ;-)

Klar, kann ich. Die blaue Fox-Feder wiegt 257 gr. Die lila Feder wiegt 236 gr. Also der Unterschied ist realiv gering.

Im Vergleich dazu die Dämpfer Federn. Fox 400x3,25 Feder 592 gr. Marzocchi 250x3 wiegt 495,3 gr. Also knapp 97 gr weniger. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Ekhi (27. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich fahre die lilane. Die ist eine Stufe weicher wie die orginale. Der Gewichtsbereich für die lilane Feder ist 54kg - 68kg. Wenn ich fahrfertig bin, habe ich geschätzte 66-67 kg. Und ich bin jenseits davon entfernt, dass die Gabel zu weich sein könnte....
> 
> Von daher. Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich gar nix machen. Das sollte passen.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Ging mir eigentlich um den Van, also Dämpfer, nicht um die Gabel, ne, aber ich werd erstmal beides einfach so testen und schauen wie es nach Einfahren und Einstellen läuft.

Und jetzt noch solange warten...!


----------



## das_pat (28. April 2012)

wir fühlen mit dir!!!


----------



## nukular2008 (28. April 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Ging mir eigentlich um den Van, also Dämpfer, nicht um die Gabel



Für den Dämpfer musst du dir übrigens so oder so selbst ne Feder besorgen wenn du ne andere Härte willst, Optitune bezieht sich nämlich nur auf die Gabel.

Welche Feder im Dämpfer verbaut ist richtet sich nach der Rahmengröße (L - 500er, M - 400er, S - 350er *glaube ich*)


----------



## simdiem (28. April 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Ging mir eigentlich um den Van, also Dämpfer, nicht um die Gabel, ne, aber ich werd erstmal beides einfach so testen und schauen wie es nach Einfahren und Einstellen läuft.
> 
> Und jetzt noch solange warten...!



Sie wünschen wir spielen: 

Mit 84 kg fahrfertig brauchst du ne 350er Feder; hättest dann ca.27-28 % SAG.  . Wenn du mir dein genaues Gewicht fahrfertig = Du mit Schuhen, Klamotten, Helm, Protektoren, Rucksack, also alles was du an dir trägst, wenn du aufm Rad sitzt, mitteilst, kann ich dir auch einen genaueren Wert mitteilen. 

################

Neuigkeiten bei mir:
Heute ist meine Steinschlagschutzfolie gekommen. Gerade liegt mein Baby also wieder zerlegt im Keller und bekommt sein Lackschutzüberzug ;-)

Gruß Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (28. April 2012)

Da ist doch schon folie drauf.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass dein rad nachher so aussieht wie diese couch überzieher die die amis immer haben


----------



## dia-mandt (28. April 2012)

Mal ne frage:

Ist jemand von euch mal den schwalbe hans dampf gefahren?
Ich will mal etwas mit ner anderen reifenkombi rumprobieren und da bin ich auf wicked will für vorne und hans dampf für hinten gestoßen.
Ist eher für den hometrail und evtl. mal den FR in Willingen gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (28. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Mal ne frage:
> 
> Ist jemand von euch mal den schwalbe hans dampf gefahren?
> Ich will mal etwas mit ner anderen reifenkombi rumprobieren und da bin ich auf wicked will für vorne und hans dampf für hinten gestoßen.
> Ist eher für den hometrail und evtl. mal den FR in Willingen gedacht.



Ja, interessiert mich auch!

Zumal man z.Z enorm viele Pro's mit dem Hans Dampf sieht. Die neue Karkasse soll eine Mischung zwischen DH-2Ply und einfacher Karkasse a Lá Fat Albert sein. Und Grip-technisch soll er ja auch die Lücke zwischen Fat Albert und Muddy Mary schließen.

Also genau das, wonach ich suche


----------



## simdiem (28. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Da ist doch schon folie drauf.
> Ich hoffe nicht, dass dein rad nachher so aussieht wie diese couch überzieher die die amis immer haben



Folie am Unterrohr. Richtig. aber wichtige Stellen wie das Sattelrohr Oberrohr, oder die Sitz-Kettenstreben eben nicht 

Die Folie  ist durchsichtig. Keine Sorge


----------



## Ekhi (28. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sie wünschen wir spielen:
> 
> Mit 84 kg fahrfertig brauchst du ne 350er Feder; hättest dann ca.27-28 % SAG.  . Wenn du mir dein genaues Gewicht fahrfertig = Du mit Schuhen, Klamotten, Helm, Protektoren, Rucksack, also alles was du an dir trägst, wenn du aufm Rad sitzt, mitteilst, kann ich dir auch einen genaueren Wert mitteilen.
> 
> ################



Ok, habe nochmal gewogen heute, sind atm 86.1 KG (o0 xD), mit Helm, Klamotten, Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren und Camelback sinds ~92kg (im CB sind im Normalfall 3l, bisschen was zu essen sowie Pflickzeug, Pumpe und Allzwecktool).

Hab wie gesagt das Bike gestern jetzt mit der Standard-Feder bestellt, vieleicht doch bisschen unterdimensioniert? 11kg drüber circa..!


----------



## dia-mandt (28. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ja, interessiert mich auch!
> 
> Zumal man z.Z enorm viele Pro's mit dem Hans Dampf sieht. Die neue Karkasse soll eine Mischung zwischen DH-2Ply und einfacher Karkasse a Lá Fat Albert sein. Und Grip-technisch soll er ja auch die Lücke zwischen Fat Albert und Muddy Mary schließen.
> 
> Also genau das, wonach ich suche



In petermaritzburg sind viele den gefahre, aber das waren alles "first ride" fahrer.
Die karkasse von dem reifen den man kaufen kann ist ne normale snake skin single ply.
Zum testen könnte man auch die günstige performance version für 22 eu nehmen, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man die volle leistung bekommt.


----------



## christophersch (28. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> In petermaritzburg sind viele den gefahre, aber das waren alles "first ride" fahrer.
> Die karkasse von dem reifen den man kaufen kann ist ne normale snake skin single ply.
> Zum testen könnte man auch die günstige performance version für 22 eu nehmen, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man die volle leistung bekommt.



Ja und genau diese First Ride Version möchte ich auch haben 
Die Performane Version wäre aber auch eine Möglichkeit. Aber ich fürchte sie liegen von der 'Performance' her weit hinter der normalen Variante. 

Grüße


----------



## julius09 (28. April 2012)

Die Profis sind den Hans garantiert nicht in 1ply gefahren! Ich Performance ist m. M. Nach fürn A****.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (28. April 2012)

das is wie bei den contis. wenn du dir nen baron in der billigen mischung holst mag er zwar funktionieren, aber an die BC mischung kommt er nicht ran und ist kein vergleich.


----------



## simdiem (29. April 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Ok, habe nochmal gewogen heute, sind atm 86.1 KG (o0 xD), mit Helm, Klamotten, Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren und Camelback sinds ~92kg (im CB sind im Normalfall 3l, bisschen was zu essen sowie Pflickzeug, Pumpe und Allzwecktool).
> 
> Hab wie gesagt das Bike gestern jetzt mit der Standard-Feder bestellt, vieleicht doch bisschen unterdimensioniert? 11kg drüber circa..!



Also mit 96 kg mal gerechnet:

ca. 31-32% Sag mit einer 350er Feder
ca. 26-27% Sag mit einer 400er Feder
ca. 23-24% Sag mit einer 450er Feder   

die Werte sind bei 203 mm FW hinten berechnet. Ich würde dir zur 400er raten.

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (29. April 2012)

Kleines Update:

Heut schön das Playzone durch den Park gejagt, Gabel und Dämpfer sprechen jetzt um einiges besser an.....


----------



## christophersch (29. April 2012)

julius09 schrieb:


> Die Profis sind den Hans garantiert nicht in 1ply gefahren! Ich Performance ist m. M. Nach fürn A****.



Ne, das ist dieser Mix zwischen 1ply und 2ply. Kyle Strait hatte darüber beim Sea Otter Festival gesprochen...
Soll halt leichter sein und besser rollen als ein Wicked Will. In Pietermaritzburg war sicherlich auch nochmal eine andere Variante verbaut....



das_pat schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> 
> Heut schön das Playzone durch den Park gejagt, Gabel und Dämpfer sprechen jetzt um einiges besser an.....


----------



## Caspar720 (29. April 2012)

Welche Einbaulänge hat denn das FRX beim Dämpfer? Muss mir auch ne weichere Feder bestellen.


----------



## dia-mandt (29. April 2012)

Canyon.com sagt 241x76 und das kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## christophersch (29. April 2012)

Das alte hat einen 222/70mm Dämpfer.


----------



## sundawn77 (30. April 2012)

Das normale Torque hat eine Dämpfereinbaulänge von 241x76, das 2012er FRX allerdings nicht !!!


----------



## nukular2008 (30. April 2012)

Was denn dann? Und warum sollte Canyon das dann auf die Produktseite(n) schreiben?


----------



## das_pat (30. April 2012)

@sundawn77

das 2012er FRX hat dev eine Einbaulänge von 241/76  

du verwechselst da was ganz arg, es ist nämlich genau anders herum!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (30. April 2012)

Ich habe ein 2011er Torque Rockzone gekauft und vor Kurzem einen 2012er Austauschrahmen (Stealth) bekommen. Hier ist es definitiv ein 241er Dämpfer.
Ich hatte auch nach einem neuen FRX-Rahmen gefragt, da kam aber das Argument, dass ich dann einen neuen Dämpfer bräuchte, da die Einbaulänge anders ist. Ich meine er hätte 222 gesagt. Wenns jetzt auch nen 241er ist hat er mich verar... weil er den FRX-Rahmen nicht rausrücken wollte.


----------



## das_pat (30. April 2012)

Oh, na da hatte er entweder keine Ahnung, oder er hat dich ver**scht!!!!

Im alten Torque FR welches ich mal hatte, war ein 222er Dämpfer verbaut.... war glaub ein 07er oder 08er....


----------



## christophersch (30. April 2012)

*Alle "New-Torque" Rahmen haben einen 241/76mm Dämpfer*. Also "normales Torque" ab 2010 und "Frx" seit 2012. Davor waren es bei beiden Modellreihen 222/70mm.

@Sundawn77. Wahrscheinlich hätten sie dir einen 2010er oder 2011er Rahmen angeboten. Diese beiden Rahmen hätten auch einen 222mm langen Dämpfer.

Grüße


----------



## simdiem (30. April 2012)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge hat denn das FRX beim Dämpfer? Muss mir auch ne weichere Feder bestellen.



So und um die Frage jetzt nochmal verwirrungsfrei zu beantworten:
*
Einbauläge beim FRX 2012 ist 241mm x 76mm Hub!*

************************************************

Ich hab gestern Abend noch mein Radl fertig foliert bekommen. Insgesamt wiegt die aufgebrachte Steinschlagschutzfolie für Ketten-/Sitzsteben, Sitzrohr, Oberseite Unterrohr und Oberrohr nur 60 gr. Das kann man verschmerzen . War zwar eine heiden Arbeit, aber man nimmt dadurch die ganzen Details am Rahmen erst  so wirklich wahr.

Und ich habe mich, auf Empfehlung, nochmal um die Kollision des Umwerfers mit dem Sattelrohr gekümmert. Dazu habe ich die Löcher in der Apapterplatte zu einem Langloch aufgefeilt. 

Hierzu ein Bild vom Adapter






Jetzt könnte man meinen, dass durch das Langloch sich die Schraube beim Anziehen ihre eigene Position sucht. Ist aber nicht der Fall.
Das kann man ganz gut hier sehen:





Mit der Bearbeitung stößt der Umwerfern jetzt nur noch ganz leicht am Sitzrohr an. Das passiert, wenn der Dämpfer am Anschlag ist; komplett eingefedert ist. Dies ist für mich in Ordnung. Eine Verformung ist mit bloßem Auge nahezu nicht sichtbar. 
Von daher bleibt das erst einmal so.

Und ich hatte im Rahmen der Zerlegung noch den Dämpfer auf der Waage:

Fox Van RC 241x76 mit Einbaubuchsen, aber ohne Feder: 399 gr.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2012)

Hm, Steinschlagschutzfolie auf Oberseite Unterrohr und Oberrohr?

Ich hatte da noch bei keinem Rad Probleme mit Steinschlägen. An der Sitzstrebe grade mal einen der möglicherweise einem Stein geschuldet sein könnte.


----------



## sundawn77 (30. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> *Alle "New-Torque" Rahmen haben einen 241/76mm Dämpfer*. Also "normales Torque" ab 2010 und "Frx" seit 2012. Davor waren es bei beiden Modellreihen 222/70mm.
> 
> @Sundawn77. Wahrscheinlich hätten sie dir einen 2010er oder 2011er Rahmen angeboten. Diese beiden Rahmen hätten auch einen 222mm langen Dämpfer.
> 
> Grüße



mag sein, dass er sich verschaut hat. Haben nämlich defintiv über den neuen 2012er gesprochen. Aber ist nicht tragisch, der Torque Stealth Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut.

@simdiem
warum hast Du denn so Probleme mit der 2-Fach-Variante? Hat das Rockzone FRX denn nicht serienmäßig auch eine 2-Fach-Kurbel?


----------



## simdiem (30. April 2012)

Hey,

also sooo Probleme wäre übertrieben.  Ich habe das Playzone, kein Rockzone und habe es selber umgebaut. Ich vermute mal, dass dieses leichte Anschlagen am Sitzrohr auch das Rockzone hat. (Ist wahrscheinlich noch keinem aufgefallen ^^. Und nein, ich habe nicht den falschen Umwerfer... Ich hatte bzgl des Umwerfers Rücksprache mit einem Canyon Techniker gehalten. Man braucht einen Direct Mount Umwerfer, Typ S3.  Ich habe halt die X9 Variante anstelle des im Rockzone verbauten X0  gekauft.
Aber jetzt passt es ja, von daher. Wenn alles immer gleich funktionieren würde, wär's ja auch stink langweilig ^^

Gruß Simon


----------



## sundawn77 (30. April 2012)

Der Rahmen ist ja identisch. Warum holst Dir von Canyon nicht einfach die Umwerferaufnahme vom Rockzone für 2 Fach und baust das Teil ohne Basteln dran? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dann noch anschlägt.


----------



## simdiem (30. April 2012)

Da gibt es nur EINE Adapterplatte. . 
Die bei mir dran ist, ist die selbe wie beim Rockzone. Deswegen vermute ich, dass der Umwerfer auch beim Rockzone anschlägt. Wirklich wissen tun wir das erst, wenn ein Rochzonefahrer so nett ist und die Feder aus'm Dämpfer ausbaut und dann den Hinterbau einfedert 

Also, wer ist so nett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (30. April 2012)

Würde ich ja machen, aber rate mal wo mein Bike ist...richtig, noch nicht hier


----------



## simdiem (30. April 2012)

Das ist natürlich blöd. Aber es ist super, dass du dich bereit erklärst  

Wann soll es denn geliefert werden?

Ich denke ich werde im Laufe des Tages noch ein Bild machen von der Umwerfer-Sitzrohr Situation. Für mich ist das "Problem" behoben, was jetzt aber noch interessant wäre, ob es beim Rockzone ab Werk auch das Problem gibt.

Gruß Simon

PS: Achja, auf die Schaltperformance hat das Verschieben des Umwerfers übrigens keinen Einfluss! Funktioniert noch genauso hervorragend wie auch schon zuvor.


----------



## visualex (30. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur EINE Adapterplatte. .
> Die bei mir dran ist, ist die selbe wie beim Rockzone. Deswegen vermute ich, dass der Umwerfer auch beim Rockzone anschlägt. Wirklich wissen tun wir das erst, wenn ein Rochzonefahrer so nett ist und die Feder aus'm Dämpfer ausbaut und dann den Hinterbau einfedert
> 
> Also, wer ist so nett?



Nächste Woche Montag abend kann ich dir mehr dazu erzählen.


----------



## simdiem (30. April 2012)

Wunderbar, ich nehm dich beim Wort


----------



## nukular2008 (30. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wann soll es denn geliefert werden?



Ich hoffe das ich es allerspätestens nächste Woche Freitag abholen kann.
Jedes mal wenn ich Thunderbird starte und da steht "Neue E-Mails werden geladen" gibt es diese 1-2 Sekunden in denen ich hoffe, dass die Mail von Canyon dabei ist...bis ich dann ernüchtern festtellen muss das es doch nur wieder was anderes ist.




			
				visualex schrieb:
			
		

> Neun Tage noch, dann bin ich raus.



ist der Termin Montag um 14.30 immernoch frei?


----------



## visualex (30. April 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich es allerspätestens nächste Woche Freitag abholen kann.
> Jedes mal wenn ich Thunderbird starte und da steht "Neue E-Mails werden geladen" gibt es diese 1-2 Sekunden in denen ich hoffe, dass die Mail von Canyon dabei ist...bis ich dann ernüchtern festtellen muss das es doch nur wieder was anderes ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, der ist schon weg. Aber die Dienstagstermine sind noch frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (30. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern Abend noch mein Radl fertig foliert bekommen. Insgesamt wiegt die aufgebrachte Steinschlagschutzfolie für Ketten-/Sitzsteben, Sitzrohr, Oberseite Unterrohr und Oberrohr nur 60 gr. Das kann man verschmerzen . War zwar eine heiden Arbeit, aber man nimmt dadurch die ganzen Details am Rahmen erst  so wirklich wahr.
> 
> Und ich habe mich, auf Empfehlung, nochmal um die Kollision des Umwerfers mit dem Sattelrohr gekümmert. Dazu habe ich die Löcher in der Apapterplatte zu einem Langloch aufgefeilt.
> 
> ...



Kleine Anmerkung: Wenn Du den Dämpfer voll einfederst, heißt das bis zum Anschlagbumper? Der verformt sich ja bei einem Durchschlag auch noch ein Stückchen. 

Gibt es hier noch keine Rockzone Fahrer, die mal bei Ihrem Rad nachschauen können, wie es da mit dem Umwerfer aussieht?

Ich nehme mal an der Umwerfer schlägt nur auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt an, oder?

P.S.: Hast Deinen Rahmen ja ganz ordentlich mit Schutzfolie zugekleistert


----------



## sundawn77 (30. April 2012)

@simdiem

mag sein, dass Deine Variante funktioniert, ich persönlich hätte damit aber ein Problem ein nagelneues Bike bzw Teile so per Hand anzupassen, damit es funktioniert. Eine Lösung vom Werk würde ich bevorzugen. Geht es Dir nicht gegen den Strich an einem grade gelieferterm neuen Bike rumzufeilen?

Ich bin kein Garantiefreak, aber was sagt Canyon dazu, wenn Du Deinen Rahmen zerstörst, weil es durch zu heftiges Durchschlagen mal einen Knacks weg hat?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich will mal etwas mit ner anderen reifenkombi rumprobieren und da bin ich auf wicked will für vorne und hans dampf für hinten gestoßen.
> Ist eher für den hometrail und evtl. mal den FR in Willingen gedacht.


Den Hans Dampf bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber den Wicked Will, der ist meine absolut erste Wahl für trockene/harte Strecken bzw. wenn es zum Touren gut rollen soll. Der Rollwiderstand ist echt klasse! Die Bremstraktion hinten ist trotz der flachen Mittelstollen sehr gut und der Kurvengrip ist durch die aggressiv angewinkelten Schulterstollen superp, auch bei weicherem Waldboden. Für sowas wie Hometrail oder Willingen absolut top  Nimm einfach vorne Trailstar, hinten Pacestar, damit solltest du gut beraten sein.




christophersch schrieb:


> Die neue Karkasse soll eine Mischung zwischen DH-2Ply und einfacher Karkasse a Lá Fat Albert sein. Und Grip-technisch soll er ja auch die Lücke zwischen Fat Albert und Muddy Mary schließen.


Nicht ganz, es ist eine Mischung aus der alten 1-ply Karkasse (Muddy Mary/Wicked Will) und der des Fat Albert (leichter). Dass der Grip zwischen FA und MM liegen soll, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Man liest diese Aussage zwar immer wieder, aber selbst nach den Daten auf der Schwalbe-Website liegen FA und HD exakt auf einem Level - das ist auch genau das, was ich von dem Reifen erwarten würde. Wenn du nach dem fehlenden Bindeglied zwischen MM und FA suchst -> Wicked Will!




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Zum testen könnte man auch die günstige performance version für 22 eu nehmen, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man die volle leistung bekommt.


Besser nicht... ich hatte ein Mal einen Performance Reifen - NIE wieder! Flog sofort wieder runter.




simdiem schrieb:


> Und ich habe mich, auf Empfehlung, nochmal um die Kollision des Umwerfers mit dem Sattelrohr gekümmert. Dazu habe ich die Löcher in der Apapterplatte zu einem Langloch aufgefeilt.


Ist sicher besser so!  Die Lösung mit den Langlöchern sieht gut aus.




Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hm, Steinschlagschutzfolie auf Oberseite Unterrohr und Oberrohr?


Also am Oberrohr kann das bei Lack durchaus Sinn machen. Der Rahmen, den ich vor dem Torque hatte war auch weiß lackiert, da waren nach kürzester Zeit 1000 Kratzer von den Beinschützern im Lack am Oberrohr und dort hat sich sofort jeder kleiner Dreckkrümel reingesetzt, sodass das schnell so richtig kacke aussah. Also: Kratzer rauspoliert, Folie drüber und danach war alles prima! 




sundawn77 schrieb:


> mag sein, dass Deine Variante funktioniert, ich persönlich hätte damit aber ein Problem ein nagelneues Bike bzw Teile so per Hand anzupassen, damit es funktioniert. Eine Lösung vom Werk würde ich bevorzugen. Geht es Dir nicht gegen den Strich an einem grade gelieferterm neuen Bike rumzufeilen?
> 
> Ich bin kein Garantiefreak, aber was sagt Canyon dazu, wenn Du Deinen Rahmen zerstörst, weil es durch zu heftiges Durchschlagen mal einen Knacks weg hat?


Da gebe ich dir EIGENTLICH recht, aber was denkst du, würde Canyon hier unternehmen? Denkst du, die schicken ihm einen individuell angepassten Umwerfer-Adapter?  Jede Wette, dass sie sich da irgendwie rauswinden würden. Das Einzige, was da wohl käme, wäre der Verweis, dass es mit dem X0 Umwerfer am Rockzone funzt.

Ich hatte ja auch so ein tolles Problem, als ich statt der Hammershit die 2-fach Kurbel + Umwerfer montiert habe und das Ganze i. V. m. einer Stinger ISCG fahren wollte: ein Stück vor Ende des Dämpferhubs schlug der Umwerferadapter auf dem ISCG-Adapter auf, was ich natürlich zuerst  nicht bemerkt habe, da ich das nicht überprüft hatte. Dadurch war das Gewinde der Aufnahme des Umwerfer-Adapters am Hinterbau schon weitestgehend zerstört, bis ich es durch Zufall bemerkt habe  Aussage von Canyon: mein Problem, da ich das Rad nicht in der von Ihnen konfigurierten Zusammenstellung fahre. Austausch der Kettenstrebe nicht mal gegen Bezahlung möglich, weil gibts nicht einzeln  Zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es NIRGENDS einen Vermerk, dass man Umwerfer- und ISCG-Adapter nicht gleichzeitig benutzen darf, der kam erst nach meiner Reklamation. Genauso der Canyon Chainguide, der das Problem verhindert. Ich war mir sicher, dass ich meinen Ersatz-Anspruch per Anwalt/Gericht durch gekriegt hätte (hatte schon alles überprüft), aber was hätte ich inn der Zeit tun sollen? Das Rad so wie es ist stehen lassen, bis das Ganze vor Gericht geklärt ist? Auf irgendeine Lösung von Canyon hoffen? *pfff* Ich wusste ja, was zu tun war, um das Problem zu beheben (etwas anderes hätte Canyon auch nicht tun können), also was habe ich getan? Versucht, das Gewinde zu retten (peinlichst vorsichtig nachgeschnitten und Schraube mit Loctite Endfest eingeklebt - hat zum Glück gehalten *puh*) und den Umwerferadapter, den Umwerfer selbst und die Kettenführung so lange bearbeitet, bis es gepasst hat. Schei$$ Aktion, aber am Ende der aus meiner Sicht vernünftigste Weg, zumal die bearbeiteten Teile ja alle nur Anbauteile waren. Am Rahmen selbst hätte ich nichts gemacht...


----------



## christophersch (30. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, es ist eine Mischung aus der alten 1-ply Karkasse (Muddy Mary/Wicked Will) und der des Fat Albert (leichter). Dass der Grip zwischen FA und MM liegen soll, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Man liest diese Aussage zwar immer wieder, aber selbst nach den Daten auf der Schwalbe-Website liegen FA und HD exakt auf einem Level - das ist auch genau das, was ich von dem Reifen erwarten würde. Wenn du nach dem fehlenden Bindeglied zwischen MM und FA suchst -> Wicked Will!



Sicher? Nicht, dass ich deine Kompetenz in Frage stellen würde (  ), aber für mich wirkt der Wiched Will recht einseitig vom Anforderungsbereich. Nicht so schön "Allroundig" wie die Muddy Mary. Also speziell wenn der Boden etwas loser wird. 

Zur Karkasse: Achso. Dann habe ich das verwechselt. Obwohl 1,5ply für mch optimal wäre  Aber mal ganz doof gefragt. Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen 1ply und FA Karkasse? Einfach dünneres bzw. feineres Gewebe?

Grüße
-Christopher


----------



## dia-mandt (30. April 2012)

Der wicked will ist ja quasi wie der ardent.
Schneller trockenreifen.
Der ardent geht in willingen super, wenn man sich traut, ihn richtig in die kurve zu drücken.
Also der muddy mary in 2.35 faltversion für vorne steht zu 90% fest.
Hinten schwanke ich noch zw. wicked will und hans dampf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Sicher? Nicht, dass ich deine Kompetenz in Frage stellen würde (  ), aber für mich wirkt der Wiched Will recht einseitig vom Anforderungsbereich. Nicht so schön "Allroundig" wie die Muddy Mary. Also speziell wenn der Boden etwas loser wird.


Klar, wenn der Boden lose ist, macht der WW keinen Stich gegen die MM, aber das ist doch auch nur logisch, oder?  Mit der MM bin ich z. B. in harten, trockenen Anliegerkurven sehr schnell ins Rutschen gekommen, wo der WW noch gehalten hat. Bei normalem, nicht völlig losen Waldboden geht der WW sehr gut und rollt DEUTLICH besser (merkt man übrigens auch bergab...!), deshalb ist er auf Touren auch fast immer meine erste Wahl - außer im Herbst/Winter bei viel Laub, Matsch, Schnee etc. Und wir haben hier im Pfälzerwald eher recht weichen bis sandigen Waldboden. Du musst eben überlegen, auf welchem Untergrund bei dir "Allround" stattfindet. Ich finde, die beiden Reifen ergänzen sich sehr gut, da sich das Einsatzgebiet überschneidet und beide in der jeweiligen Richtung ihre individuellen Stärken haben.




christophersch schrieb:


> Zur Karkasse: Achso. Dann habe ich das verwechselt. Obwohl 1,5ply für mch optimal wäre  Aber mal ganz doof gefragt. Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen 1ply und FA Karkasse? Einfach dünneres bzw. feineres Gewebe?


Also die Gewebedichte ist laut Website identisch, dann sind es entweder dünnere Fäden oder einfach weniger Gummi. Die Karkasse des FA ist jedenfalls spürbar weicher als die von MM/WW FR.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Der wicked will ist ja quasi wie der ardent.


Da würde ich bedingt widersprechen wollen... der Ardent gibt bei etwas lockererem Boden oder Nässe deutlich früher auf als der WW. Hat sich schon mehrfach bestätigt, als ich mit dem Fat Albert (auf dem Hardtail) bei leichter Nässe super unterwegs war und andere mit ihren Ardents nicht vernünftig vorwärts kamen. Auch fand ich bei dem die Bremstraktion ziemlich mies, was beim WW erstaunlich gut ist.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also der muddy mary in 2.35 faltversion für vorne steht zu 90% fest.
> Hinten schwanke ich noch zw. wicked will und hans dampf.


MM/WW ist meine aktuelle Park-Bereifung  Fahre ich so auch auf dem Touren-LRS in der FR Variante, wenn es die Umstände erfordern.


----------



## simdiem (30. April 2012)

> Wenn Du den Dämpfer voll einfederst, heißt das bis zum Anschlagbumper? Der verformt sich ja bei einem Durchschlag auch noch ein Stückchen.
> 
> Gibt es hier noch keine Rockzone Fahrer, die mal bei Ihrem Rad nachschauen können, wie es da mit dem Umwerfer aussieht?
> 
> Ich nehme mal an der Umwerfer schlägt nur auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt an, oder?



Der Umwerfer schlägt nicht am Kettenblatt an, sondern am Sitzrohr. Doch darauf gehe ich unten nochmal genauer ein.




> mag sein, dass Deine Variante funktioniert, ich persönlich hätte damit aber ein Problem ein nagelneues Bike bzw Teile so per Hand anzupassen, damit es funktioniert. Eine Lösung vom Werk würde ich bevorzugen. Geht es Dir nicht gegen den Strich an einem grade gelieferterm neuen Bike rumzufeilen?
> 
> Ich bin kein Garantiefreak, aber was sagt Canyon dazu, wenn Du Deinen Rahmen zerstörst, weil es durch zu heftiges Durchschlagen mal einen Knacks weg hat?



So jetzt mal gaaaanz langsam. Selbst heftiges Durchschlagen verursacht keinen Schaden, außer vielleicht, dass der Lack abplatzt. Ja eine Lösung von Werk aus wäre super, aber bei Canyon ist man nicht bei "Wünsch dir was" !

Und mal ganz vorsichtig. Ich zerstöre nicht meinen Rahmen. Ich habe nicht einmal mit einer Feile oder was den Rahmen berührt. Es wäre sinnvoll, wenn du meine Posts anständig durchließt, (eventuell auch den von letztem Samstag), denn sie sind eigentlich sehr verständlich geschrieben und meistens mit Bildern veranschaulichst, bevor du hier wilde Thesen aufstellst. Schließlich ließt hier auch Canyon mit. 

Nochmal, was ich bearbeitet habe ist nicht der Rahmen, sondern den Umwerferadapter, den ich extra dazubestellt hatte. Dieser ist kein Teil vom Rahmen, sondern ein Anbauteil und mit dem kann ich machen was ich will, ohne dass es die Garantie beeinflusst!

Okay, ich habe jetzt nochmal Bilder zusammengestellt von der Kollision des Umwerfers mit dem Sitzrohr:

Das ist die Ausgangssituation. Hinterbau komplett ausgefedert. Der rote Pfeil zeigt den Abstand zum Sitzrohr an.







Jetzt ist der Hinterbau BIS zum Gummipuffer des Dämpfers eingefedert:
(an dieser Stelle hat der Umwerfer mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert, BEVOR ich in den Adapter Langlöcher gemacht hatte und den Umwerfer weiter nach hinten verschoben hatte.) Auf dem Bild ist noch Luft siehe roter Pfeil:






Und das ist der Zustand, minimal bevor der Dämpfer  durchschlägt:





Der Umwerfer berührt das Sitzrohr und wird durch weiteres Einfedern nach rechts weggedrückt. 
Dies ist in dem Status auf den Bildern sehr minimal. Die Bilder sind in der Evolutionsstufe 2 entstanden.

Die Evolutionsstufen:

*Stufe 1: *Feilen von Langlöchern in den Adapter.





*Stufe 2:* Ausfeilen des Radius am Umwerfer.

*Stufe 3:* Erweitertes Ausfeilen am Umwerfer. Hier ist ein Bild, wie der Umwerfer nach Stufe 3 aussieht:





Und bevor jetzt manche Meckern. Der Umwerfer funktioniert weiterhin. Auch stabilitätstechnisch stellt das kein Problem dar. 
Ich habe nur oben abgefeilt, da der Umwerfer nicht flächig am Sitzrohr anschlägt, sondern nur an der oberen Kante.

Nach der Evolutionsstufe 3 sieht das ganze bei einem "Durchschlag" so aus: 




Kein Anschlagen mehr und ein minimaler Spalt  

Und um deine Frage zu beantworten Sundawn. Nein es macht mir nichts aus das zu optimieren. Denn es ist ein "Problem" was gelöst werden kann. Bei meinem Nerve AM mit 140mm FW am Heck hat nach 130mm einfedern der Reifen an das Sitzrohr/Endanschlag für Umwerferzughülle geschlagen... wäre nur mit 2,25" Reifen zu beheben gewesen. DAS war ärgerlich, weil du daran nichts ändern konntest...

Ansonsten, wenn wer noch fragen hat, haut rein! 


********************************************************************************************


> Also am Oberrohr kann das bei Lack durchaus Sinn machen. Der Rahmen, den ich vor dem Torque hatte war auch weiß lackiert, da waren nach kürzester Zeit 1000 Kratzer von den Beinschützern im Lack am Oberrohr und dort hat sich sofort jeder kleiner Dreckkrümel reingesetzt, sodass das schnell so richtig kacke aussah. Also: Kratzer rauspoliert, Folie drüber und danach war alles prima!



Ganz genau das Problem hatte ich schon bei meinem weißen Nerve AM. Da hatte ich dann auch mit Polieren und anschließendem Folieren darauf reagiert. Mit Erfolg. 
Bei dem FRX war mir von Anfang an klar, dass ich Folieren werde, bevor der Lack ruiniert ist. 




> Da gebe ich dir EIGENTLICH recht, aber was denkst du, würde Canyon hier unternehmen? Denkst du, die schicken ihm einen individuell angepassten Umwerfer-Adapter? Jede Wette, dass sie sich da irgendwie rauswinden würden. Das Einzige, was da wohl käme, wäre der Verweis, dass es mit dem X0 Umwerfer am Rockzone funzt.



Letzteres würde ich nicht so behaupten. Wenn Canyon mir den richtigen Adapter geschickt hat, wovon ich ausgehe, und dieser Adapter bei dem Rockzone montiert ist, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass auch dort der Umwerfer kollidieren wird. Wetten werden noch angenommen 

Das was ich auf Bildern sehen konnte, und ich drücke mich jetzt vorsichtig aus, hat es den Anschein, dass der betreffende Radius am Umwerfer beim X0 genauso ist, wie beim X9.  Aber da ich beide noch nicht in der Hand gehabt habe, ist das nur eine Vermutung.

Und ich wette, dass viele die "Kollision" erst gar nicht merken werden. Denn im Fahrbetrieb spürt und hört man sie nicht. 

Nur wer die Feder am Dämpfer wechselt und den Dämpfer ohne Feder einbaut und dann den Hinterbau bis zum Endanschlag einfedert, hätte die Chance das zu SEHEN. Und das machen wohl die wenigsten.
Mir ist das auch nur aufgefallen, weil mir eingefallen ist, dass ich bei dem Umbau auf Umwerfer kontrollieren könnte, ob es beim Einfedern zu irgendwelchen Kollisionen kommt und mir das auf meine Umbauliste geschrieben habe...


----------



## dia-mandt (30. April 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wer den ardent gefahren ist, aber wenn der den so gefahren ist, dass der FA besser war, dann sollte er besser aufs rennrad umsteigen.
Sorry, aber der FA ist mit abstand der schlechteste reifen den ich je gefahren bin.
Für ne tour ok, aber sobald man schneller bergab unterwegs ist, kackt der kompl. ab.
Wenn es leicht matschig ist, kann der ardent nicht mehr viel anrichten aber sonst geht der verdammt gut.
Wie schon oben gesagt, muss man den ardent sehr aggressiv fahren.
Aber das ist wie immer bei reifen.......der eine fährt so, der andere so.
Daher kann man nie sagen....nimm den reifen, der ist top.


----------



## Wurzelmann (1. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Der Umwerfer schlägt nicht am Kettenblatt an, sondern am Sitzrohr. Doch darauf gehe ich unten nochmal genauer ein.
> 
> ...



Nee, schon klar, das habe ich aber auch nicht geschrieben.

Trotzdem hat der Umwerfer zwei Positionen, wovon eine näher am Sitzrohr ist als die andere. 

Jetzt muss ich mir erst einmal Deine Bilder genauer anschauen


----------



## Wurzelmann (1. Mai 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wer den ardent gefahren ist, aber wenn der den so gefahren ist, dass der FA besser war, dann sollte er besser aufs rennrad umsteigen.
> Sorry, aber der FA ist mit abstand der schlechteste reifen den ich je gefahren bin.
> Für ne tour ok, aber sobald man schneller bergab unterwegs ist, kackt der kompl. ab.
> Wenn es leicht matschig ist, kann der ardent nicht mehr viel anrichten aber sonst geht der verdammt gut.
> ...



Bist Du wirklich noch nie Nobbi Nick gefahren? 

Aber man sieht schon am Profil, dass der Ardent ordentlich auf die Kante gelegt werden will, um richtig zu funktionieren. Da ist ein FA natürlich einfacher zu fahren. Außerdem kommt es beim Ardent sehr auf die Breite an. Der 2.4er hat deutlich höhere Stollen, als der 2.25er. Und der 2.6er stellt sie noch einmal richig zur Seite raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Nee, schon klar, das habe ich aber auch nicht geschrieben.
> 
> Trotzdem hat der Umwerfer zwei Positionen, wovon eine näher am Sitzrohr ist als die andere.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mir erst einmal Deine Bilder genauer anschauen



Richtig,  zwei Positionen.Aber das schwarze Umwerfergestell ist fest am Apapter montiert und ändert seine Position nicht, egal ob ich auf dem kleinen oder großen Kettenblatt bin. Also auch bei großem Kettenblatt und kompletten Einfedern hätte der Umwerfer mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert. 

Eine Kollision des Umwerfers mit den Kettenblättern gibt es bei mir nicht. Das hätte ich sicher beim Fahren schon bemerkt ;-)


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Mai 2012)

Fahre den auch in 2.6


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Mai 2012)

@simdiem

Du bist aber schwer empfindlich! 
Mein Post war nicht böse gemeint und ich hab auch nicht geschrieben, dass Du am Rahmen gefeilt hast, also bleib mal locker


----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2012)

Bin gaaanz locker! Guten Morgen ;-)

Ist jetzt klar geworden wo das Problem war?

Gruß Simon!


----------



## Wurzelmann (1. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Richtig,  zwei Positionen.Aber das schwarze Umwerfergestell ist fest am Apapter montiert und ändert seine Position nicht, egal ob ich auf dem kleinen oder großen Kettenblatt bin. Also auch bei großem Kettenblatt und kompletten Einfedern hätte der Umwerfer mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert.
> 
> Eine Kollision des Umwerfers mit den Kettenblättern gibt es bei mir nicht. Das hätte ich sicher beim Fahren schon bemerkt ;-)



Mist. Meine Theorie war, dass man abwärts eh nur auf dem großen Blatt fährt und man dann keine Probleme hat. 

Auf der anderen Seite: Es gibt keinen Grund eine gute Theorie aufzugeben nur weil sie falsch ist!


----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite: Es gibt keinen Grund eine gute Theorie aufzugeben nur weil sie falsch ist!



  Na, aber es lässt sich doch jedes Problem lösen, oder ;-)


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Mai 2012)

Die Lösung ist ganz einfach.... das FRX wehrt sih einfach dagegen, zweifach gefahren zu werden


----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2012)

nene. Das muss schon! Zwangsehe ist doch heutzutage was ganz normales  

Das will schon, das wusste nur noch nicht so recht wie; jetzt sind sie aber echte Freunde. Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht. Man(n) ist ja nicht  umsonst Ingenieur 

Vielleicht konstruiere ich mal, wenn mir langweilig ist, ein CAD Modell von einer Adapterplatte, die auch funktionieren würde. Die kann mir dann Canyon für teures Geld abkaufen


----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe mich nochmal bemüht und ein Bild von einem X0 Umwerfer Typ Direct Mount S3 Modelljahr 2011 im Bikemarkt gefunden:







Die Rundung ist absolut identisch zum X9. Sprich bei selbem Adapter müsste auch der Umwerfer beim Rockzone gegen das Sitzrohr knallen...

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (1. Mai 2012)

Evtl sind die ja doch nicht genau baugleich.
Das foto oben zeigt einen zweifach umwerfer. Du verwendest einen dreifach. 
Könnte ja auch sein, dass da ein unterschied besteht und canyon das so ausgelegt hat, dass es mit dem zweifach passt aber mit dem dreifach nicht.
Nur ne überlegung.
Manchmal sind die unterschiede so minimal, dass du die auf einem foto nicht erkennst.
Schreib mal sram an und frag nach.
Man weiß ja nie


----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Evtl sind die ja doch nicht genau baugleich.
> Das foto oben zeigt einen zweifach umwerfer. Du verwendest einen dreifach.
> Könnte ja auch sein, dass da ein unterschied besteht und canyon das so ausgelegt hat, dass es mit dem zweifach passt aber mit dem dreifach nicht.
> Nur ne überlegung.
> ...




Du hast natürlich recht, aufm Foto lässt sich nicht alles erkennen. 
Allerdings verbaut Canyon auch einen 3-fach Umwerfer. Das steht auf der HP unter den Details zum Umwerfer.

Sram anschreiben, darauf habe ich momentan keine Lust. Bei mir funst es ja jetzt. ^^.  Das dürfen andere machen.

Dass die Umwerfer mit dem Rahmen harmonieren dürften die an dem Bogen keinen (geschätzt) Radius 20 sondern eher einen Radius 3 haben.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Mai 2012)

Bei den details war beim speedzone auch mal die sram pg1070 als kassette aufgeführt bis ich gesehen habe dass die nur die pg1050 verbaut haben.
Nach nem anruf bei canyon wurde das direkt auf der homepage geändert und mir gesagt, dass da wohl jemand einen fehler gemacht hatte.
Ist da ja evtl der gleiche fall.
Aber wenn es nun läuft.....


----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2012)

So, nachdem das Umwerfer Problem gelöst ist, stehe ich vor einem Problem mit ganz anderen Kaliber.

Seit gestern Abend habe ich das Problem, dass ich ein Knacken habe. Das Knacken tritt im Sitzen nur bei starker Trittkraft am unteren Kurbeltodpunkt auf, im Wiegetritt jedoch immer. Es ist im Wiegetritt kein einfaches Knacken, sondern knackt auf der Strecke vom oberen Kurbeltodpunkt zum unteren Kurbeltodpunkt mehrmals. Das Knacken tritt sowohl rechts wie auch links auf.

Das Knacken hatte ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt noch nicht. 

Was könnte es sein?

Was ich bisher unternommen habe:
-Die Pedale waren mit Fett eingebaut, also habe ich diese nachgezogen. 
-Ich habe die Kurbel ausgebaut und neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut.
-Ich habe die Kettenblattschrauben überprüft. Alle sitzen bombenfest.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Knacken bei Verwindung des Rahmens auftritt. Dazu ist mir der Torque Thread mit dem Knacken eingefallen.

Habt ihr eine Idee und könnt mir helfen.
Einschicken muss jetzt eigentlich nicht unbedingt sein. :-/


----------



## christophersch (1. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Hast du schon Dämpferbuchsen, Steuersatz und X12 Achse gecheckt?
Ich hatte (Allerdings beim "alten" Frx) immer knarzende Dämpferbuchsen. 

Es könnten aber auch die hinteren Lager sein. Da würde ich, sofern sie fest sitzen, einfach ein wenig kriechendes Öl reinträufelt.

Ansonsten bin ich auch Ratlos.. ;/

grüße
-christopher


----------



## simdiem (1. Mai 2012)

Hey,danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Wie kann ich die Dämpferbuchsen kontrollieren? Fetten? Kriechöl? 
Beim Steuersatz, soll ich den mal auseinander bauen (also die Schalen schon eingepresst lassen) und neu fetten? Selbiges mit der x-12 Achse? Ausbauen und neu fetten?
Danke im voraus und viele Grüße!
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (2. Mai 2012)

Freund von mir hatte das letztens.
Kommt es auch, wenn du das hinterrad festhälst und am sattelrohr ziehst.
Also zum körper hin, wenn du daneben stehst?
Bei ihm wurden die unteren lager direkt am tretlager neu gefettet und es war weg.
Ansonsten könnte es auch sein, dass dein rahmen nicht richtig geschweißt wurdeund nun die rohrenden sich berühren.
Das geht nur weg indem man den rahmen tauscht.


----------



## honesaint (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte auch knacken bei meinem FRX. Ich habe die Anlageflächen von dem Track Flip und Schwinge gefettet und damit war das Problem behoben.


----------



## christophersch (2. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Wie kann ich die Dämpferbuchsen kontrollieren? Fetten? Kriechöl?
> Beim Steuersatz, soll ich den mal auseinander bauen (also die Schalen schon eingepresst lassen) und neu fetten? Selbiges mit der x-12 Achse? Ausbauen und neu fetten?
> Danke im voraus und viele Grüße!
> Simon



Bei mir hat da Kriechöl bei den Buchsen immer sehr geholfen. Auseinander bauen würde ich beim Steuersatz auf jeden Fall nicht. Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir auch nichts ein, was da drin knarzen könnte. Eher die Kontaktstellen Gabel/Steuersatz. Aber da du das mit "Antritt" beschrieben hast, kommt das wohl auch nicht hin.

Ich tippe auf Hinterbau-Lager! 

grüße
-christopher


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Mai 2012)

Hatte auch ein Knacken bei Belastung im Sitzen. Bei mir hat es geholfen, die Lager der Hinterbauschwinge nachzuziehen. Auf der einen Seite kommt man problemlos dran, für die andere Seite muss man die Kurbel abbauen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Vielleicht konstruiere ich mal, wenn mir langweilig ist, ein CAD Modell von einer Adapterplatte, die auch funktionieren würde. Die kann mir dann Canyon für teures Geld abkaufen


Konstruiere lieber mal eine richtig gute KeFü für 2-fach, die auf den Canyon-ISCG-Adapter-Standard aufsetzt  Die wichtigen Eckdaten fürs Pflichtenheft gibts auf Anfrage bei mir 




simdiem schrieb:


> Seit gestern Abend habe ich das Problem, dass ich ein Knacken habe. Das Knacken tritt im Sitzen nur bei starker Trittkraft am unteren Kurbeltodpunkt auf, im Wiegetritt jedoch immer. Es ist im Wiegetritt kein einfaches Knacken, sondern knackt auf der Strecke vom oberen Kurbeltodpunkt zum unteren Kurbeltodpunkt mehrmals. Das Knacken tritt sowohl rechts wie auch links auf.


Da es noch nicht genannt wurde und ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob du das beim Ausbau der Kurbel mitgemacht hast: kontrolliere mal das Tretlager, vielleicht hat sich da eine Lagerschale gelockert. Hast du die Gewinde beim Einbau gefettet? Falls nicht, kannst du das auch noch probieren.


----------



## simdiem (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen. 

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten.

@ Smubob,
Die Tretlagerschalen habe ich mit ordentlich Fett eingebaut und vorgestern nochmal nachgezogen. Die saßen aber bombenfest. 

@honesaint
Das fetten des TrackFlips habe ich gerade gemacht. Hat leider keine Besserung gebracht. Es knarzt immer noch genauso.

@Christoph
Ich habe die Dämpferbuchsen mit Kriechöl eingesprüht. Das hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

@diamandt
Ich habe das hintere Laufrad feste mit den Beinen eingeklemmt und das Sitzrohr nach links und rechts gebogen. Dabei hat es nicht knarzt und ich habe ordentlich gedrückt. 
Allgemein ist das knacken im Stand nicht reproduzierbar. Doch sobald ich im Wiegetritt bin gehts los und zwar mächtig. Das ist dann auch richtig laut.


Was ich jetzt noch kontrollieren werde ist x12 Achse, also nochmal fetten und einbauen. Dabei werde ich auch nochmal die Kassette kontrollieren. 

Bzgl. Hinterbaugelenken nachziehen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, mit welchen Drehmomenten ich da rangehen muss?

Viele Grüße und nochmal danke für eure zahlreiche Hilfe! Ihr seid klasse!

Gruß Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Dämpferbuchsen mit Kriechöl eingesprüht


Wollte ich vorhin schon schreiben... wenn das das Knacken eliminiert, ist das aber nur eine Methode, das Problem einzugrenzen - Dämpferbuchsen müssen "trocken" einwandfrei funktionieren!


----------



## Bike_Ride (2. Mai 2012)

@Simdiem

An den Pedalen kanns nicht liegen? Bei meinen war mal das Lager lose und die hatten Spiel. Das war auch mit nem fiesen Knacken verbunden. 
Auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist...

Das mit dem Hinterbaulagern kannst auch auch testen, wenn du mal am Hinterbau ein wenig ziehst. Also ein wenig Querbelastung drauf bringst. Natürlich nicht mit Gewalt.
Mein Bruder hatte mal ähnliches an seinem Demo und da war auch eines der Lager nicht mehr richtig fest.


----------



## simdiem (2. Mai 2012)

Hey Jungs, 

nochmal danke für all eure Hilfe!!!  Ich kann vorerst mal Entwarnung geben. Das Knacken ist weg! Für den Moment jedenfalls.

Was es genau war, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich mehrere Dinge in einem Aufwasch gemacht hatte. Und zwar folgendes:

- Hinterrad ausgebaut, X-12 Achse über die Länge und am Konus gefettet. 
- Das Gewinde der X-12 Mutter im Rahmen gefettet.
- Die Kassette nachgezogen (aber die war noch fest, daher kann man das als Ursache ausschließen, denke ich)

- Dann habe ich dir Kurbel wieder ausgebaut (mittlerweile bin ich darin so schnell, dass ich zu Wetten Dass gehen könnte  ) und die Pedale abgeschraubt. Die Gewinde am Kurbelarm und am Pedal geputzt, großzügig gefettet und die Pedale wieder mit Schmackes reingeschraubt. 

- Da die Kurbel ja jetzt weg war, konnte ich mich um die Lager kümmern. 

Das Lager Rockerarm/Unterrohr war festgezogen. Auf jeden Fall >13Nm.

Das Lager Rockerarm/Sitzstreben saß auch sehr fest . Auch auf jeden Fall >13 Nm

Das Lager Kettenstrebe/Sitzrohr saß auch sehr fest >13 Nm.

*Aber:* Die Lager neben der Hinterradnabe also die beiden Lager Sitzstrebe/Kettenstrebe, die als einzige mit einer Nm Bezeichnung beschriftet sind, 8 Nm, bei denen konnte ich ca.40-60° den Drehmomentschlüssel weiterdrehen, bevor er die 8Nm mit einem Knacken signalisierte.
Beide Lager, also links und rechts, hatten nicht das angegebene Drehmoment.


Auf jeden Fall knackt nach der ganzen Prozedur nix mehr. 

Ich vermute das Knacken kam tatsächlich von den hinteren Lagern.  

Nur irgendwie komisch, dass die sich nach 30 km Fahrleistung und davon über die Hälfte auf der Straße schon lockerten. Oder sie waren ab Werk nicht richtig fest. 

Weiß jemand von euch die Drehmomente für die anderen Lager? Da steht ja nichts dran?

Nochmals danke für eure Hilfe 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Bike_Ride (2. Mai 2012)

Cool! Freut mich. 
Dann kannste dich ja jetzt wieder bedenkenlos den Berg runter stürzen ^^
Ich würde auch tippen, dass es an den hinteren Lagern lag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cashjonny (3. Mai 2012)

Jungs, ich bräuchte mal Eure Fürsorge..

Torque FRX Dropzone, 2 Wochen alt, 2 trockene Ausfahrten damit gemacht..

Bin auch vom Thema Knacken betroffen...allerdings anderer Natur wie hier bisher beschrieben oder in dem seperaten Torque Thread...

Es ist auch kein akustisches Knackgeräusch vielmehr ist es so, dass ich im Antritt in der "Fußsohle" also aus dem Kurbel-/ Tretlagerbereich ein dumpfes Knacken mehr spüre als höre, aber bin nicht auf halluzinogenen Pilzen oder so..das bemerken auch andere Fahrer, die ich ausnahmsweise mein Rad hab fahren lassen...

Ich kann es am besten reproduzieren wenn ich das Rad runterbremse, antrete, wieder runterbremse etc.

Hab heut abend mal auf gut Glück die simdiemschen Maßnahmen ergriffen...Kassette, Pedale, Lager alles schön angezogen, wo nötig auch mit Drehmo...leider ohne Erfolg...

Habt Ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee? Ichwillsnämlichnichtschonwiedereinschicken!!!!!


----------



## Caspar720 (3. Mai 2012)

Servus zusammen,

mein Flashzone ist jetzt heute auch eingetroffen. Muss sagen echt "flashig" 
Man fühlt sich sofort wohl auf dem Bike. 
Am Wochenende wirds am Geisskopf gleich mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet.
Ein Frage an die Double Barrel Fahrer. Schnauf der bei euch auch so? Bin mir grad ned sicher ob das der Dämpfer ist oder da an der Schwinge was "schleift".

Grüße


----------



## simdiem (3. Mai 2012)

Hey,

das ist natürlich blöd. 

Hast du mal den Freilauf überprüft, ob er sich gleichmäßig drehen lässt und ob die Sperrklinken nach jedem "klicken" auch wieder feste greifen? Eventuell LR ausbauen und mit Kettenpeitsche um die Kassette legen. Nacheinander den Freilaufkörper zurückdrehen bis der Sperrklinken gerastet hat und dann impulsförmig eine Last aufgeben (Starkes Beschleunigen simulieren).

Ist die Kassette auf dem Freilau gefettet ?


Hast du mal andere Pedale ausprobiert/montiert? 

Sitzt der hintere Bremssattel fest? 

Sind die Kettenblattschrauben fest angezogen? Also richtig fest? 

Tretlagerschalen mal ausgebaut, Gewinde gesäubert, neu gefettet und wieder feste eingeschraubt? 
Kurbelarmachse neu fetten genauso wie die Verzahnung des linken Kurbelarms?

Noch ne Möglichkeit. Haben deine Speichen am Hinterrad alle noch die korrekte Spannung, oder sind welche lose?

Kannst du das Knacken noch ein wenig näher beschreiben? Also du hast geschrieben, dass es auftritt, wenn du fährst, bremst und dann wieder beschleunigst. 
Bei dem Beschleunigen tritt dann ein Knacken auf. Knackt es auch, wenn du sachte beschleunigst? Knackt es nur wenn du stark beschleunigst? 

Knackt es nur rechts, oder nur links, oder auf beiden Seiten?

Knackt es nur im Wiegetritt oder nur im Sitzen? 

Knackt es immer wenn die Kurbel an einer bestimmten Position ist? Oder variiert die Position des Knackens?


Jetzt musst du uns erstmal weiterhelfen. Aber wir bekommen das schon hin. 

Vielleicht kannst du auch nochmal kurz beschreiben, was du bisher alles gemacht hast? 

Und wenn du die Lager nachgezogen hast, waren welche "locker", also ließen sich nachziehen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (4. Mai 2012)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> mein Flashzone ist jetzt heute auch eingetroffen. Muss sagen echt "flashig"
> Man fühlt sich sofort wohl auf dem Bike.
> ...



Bist du Samstag dort? Falls ja halte mal Ausschau nach einem weiß-orangem Playzone und nem weiß-rot-blauem OBG-Jersey und einer schwarzen Bike-Short  das bin dann ich......


----------



## Ekhi (4. Mai 2012)

So, hab mich heute nochmal bisschen mit Federn und Dämpfern beschäftigt, da mich der doch recht große Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den bestellten Standard-Elementen und meinem "fahrfertigen" Gewicht doch beschäftigt.

Zumal wenn ich Lieferzeiten von bis zu 14 Tagen für die Federn sehe, ne, sry, muss eh auf mein Bike noch bis KW28 warten, da müssen dann im Pechfall nicht noch 2 Wochen Wartezeit auf Federn dazukommen.;-)

Zur Erinnerung, mit Helm, Protektoren und Rucksack+Inhalt wiege ich ~93kg.

Die Standard-Feder in der Gabel ist für circa 82kg ausgelegt, müsste also von blau auf grün (82-95kg) wechseln, korrekt? Blöde Frage muss ich 1 oder 2 davon bestellen?

Zum Dämpfer, also scheinbar gabs früher bei Fox Dämpfer-Federn mit 32mm Durchmesser (FOX Van) und 35mm (FOX DHX), heute gibts wohl nur noch die 35er oder?

Aufgrund meines Gewichts und den 241x71 komme ich auf 443,53 lbs/inch was wohl einer 400er oder 450er Dämpferfeder entspricht, korrekt?

Nur welchen 2. Wert nehme ich? Sorry blicks nicht so ganz, also beispielsweise 450x2.80 oder 450x3.25?

Und da man ja beim Rockzone dank Trackflip sowohl 185mm oder 203mm Federweg am Dämpfer fahren kann, muss man dabei jeweils eine andere Feder verwenden?

Achja, habe jetzt mehrere Bilder gesehen, wo der Dämpfer andersherum verbaut war, also Ausgleichskammer unten, hat das eine bestimmte Ursache? Weil ja grundsätzlich egal sein sollte wie rum er drinnen ist oder?

Danke euch.


----------



## simdiem (4. Mai 2012)

Der Rechner liefert ganz brauchbare Werte:

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/mtbspringratecalculator.htm

Ausfüllen musst du:

Total Riding Weight (lbs) also dein Gewicht
Rear Wheel Travel (in) also 203 oder 185 aber in inch
Shock Stroke (in) Hub des Dämpfer ist 3 inch
Shock Sag (%) da kannste eingeben wieviel Sag du willst.

Und hier noch ne gute Seite mit der du lbs in kg und inch in mm umrechnen kannst:
http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/conversion.htm

Viel Spass!


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Mai 2012)

hab gestern mal meinen "trocken-LRS" eingebaut bzw fertig gemacht. damit steht das rad bei 16,2kg. stört mich nur noch die stahlfeder...naja, meckern auf hohem niveau...


----------



## cashjonny (4. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> das ist natürlich blöd.
> 
> ...



Danke Simon für die zahlreichen Tips.
Bremssattel und Freilauf werd ich nochmal prüfen. 

Ich hab's bisher nur im Wiegetritt bemerkt. Knackt auch wenn ich sachte beschleunige...Wie gesagt, es ist kein echtes "Knack" sondern eher ein dumpfes (ich nenne es mal) "Einrasten", man spürt eben, das sich an irgendeiner Stelle am Rad etwas tut, wie ein dumpfes "Einrasten", sowohl beim Antritt rechts, wie auch links wobei auch nicht bei jeder Antrittsbewegung. Ist total ominös. 

Ärgerlich, das Rad noch nicht mal 4 Betriebsstunden und ist heute 2 Wochen alt... und nochmal 

Ich prüf es nochmal an den Stellen nochmal...ansonsten zurück nach Koblenz...


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Mai 2012)

Würde dir ne 400er feder empfehlen.
Wirst so auf ca 28% sag kommen.
Die Feder in der Gabel würde ich nicht wechseln.






Ekhi schrieb:


> So, hab mich heute nochmal bisschen mit Federn und Dämpfern beschäftigt, da mich der doch recht große Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den bestellten Standard-Elementen und meinem "fahrfertigen" Gewicht doch beschäftigt.
> 
> Zumal wenn ich Lieferzeiten von bis zu 14 Tagen für die Federn sehe, ne, sry, muss eh auf mein Bike noch bis KW28 warten, da müssen dann im Pechfall nicht noch 2 Wochen Wartezeit auf Federn dazukommen.;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonny-m (4. Mai 2012)

Hi,
bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines FRX Dropzone Gr. L
Bin Fahrfertig auch bei ca 93-95 KG
Im Dämpfer ist nee 500 Feder verbaut.

Meine Frage wäre wechle Feder ist in der Gabel verbaut bzw. welche Federn für Gabel und Dämpfer würdet Ihr mir empfehlen.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## nukular2008 (4. Mai 2012)

in der gabel ist standardmäßig ne feder für 68-82 kg verbaut.

Bist du denn unzufrieden mit dem jetzigen setup?


----------



## Ekhi (4. Mai 2012)

@simdiem: Danke für den Rechner!

Habe mit folgenden Werten gerechnet:

Gewicht: 205 lbs (wie doof das klingt )
Ratio: 65% auf der Hinterachse
Travel: 7.28 (185mm)
Stroke: 3.0
SAG: 25%
Preload: 1.0
ECE: 60%

Und er rät mir auch zu einer 400er Feder, steht dann bei 26% SAG, nur wofür steht bei den Federn der 2. Wert? Sprich welche brauche ich, eine 400x2.80 oder beispielsweise eine 400x3.25?

@dia-mandt:

Sicher das ich die quasi 13kg zuviel rein über die Settings der Gabel ausgleichen kann?


----------



## bonny-m (4. Mai 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> in der gabel ist standardmäßig ne feder für 68-82 kg verbaut.
> 
> Bist du denn unzufrieden mit dem jetzigen setup?


 
Die Gabel kommt mir schon arg hart vor.


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Mai 2012)

@Ekhi

Ich würde dir auch ne 400er empfehlen. Ich weiß nicht, warum der Fox-Rechner da mehr ausspuckt, aber das sollte eigentlich ganz gut passen. 
Bei meinen 95kg bleibt auch die 400er drin. 
Du brauchst dann eine 400x3,25  (3,25 ist in dem Fall die Angabe vom Dämpferhub in Inch, normal reicht daher auch 3,00 aber bei FOX Komponenten sinds in dem Fall 3,25)

Ob du nun die Feder in der Gabel wechselst, würde ich an deiner Stelle erst entscheiden, wenn du mal damit gefahren bist. Zur not kannste halt schon ne härtere bestellen und dann später entscheiden.

@bonny-m

Dir würde ich auch zu ner 400er raten. 
In der Gabel müsste auch die Standartfeder drin sein, also für um die 82kg. 
Zur härte siehe oben. Erst testen. Dann kannste immernoch wechseln.
Ich fahr in meiner Boxxer auch schon seit über einem Jahr die Standartfeder und das passt mir recht gut bei meinen 95kg.


----------



## Ekhi (4. Mai 2012)

In den Gabeln ist immer die Standard-Feder (bis 82/83kg je nach Quelle) drin, deshalb bietet ja Canyon dieses Optitune an, wobei dabei wohl auch nur die Feder gewechselt wird.

Mit welcher Dämpferfeder wird denn ausgeliefert, also was ist da der Standard? Ne 300er? Weil so eine ist auf einem der Bilder zum Rockzone abgebildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Mai 2012)

So wirklich genau wissen tut man das nicht, aber ich meine am häufigsten war :
L=500er , M=400er , S=350er


----------



## Ekhi (4. Mai 2012)

Was bitter wäre, habe in M bestellt und dann wärs natürlich böd noch ne 400er zu bestellen.

Naja muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und doch warten bis das Rockzone bei mir ist.

Wie siehst du das mit den Gabelfedern? Wechseln oder nicht?


----------



## bonny-m (4. Mai 2012)

Wie ist eigendlich der Sattelstützten Durchmesser beim FRX,
und wer weiß welche max Einbaulänge man beim Kind shock nehmen kann das man die Sattelstütze noch komplett versenken kann


----------



## Ekhi (4. Mai 2012)

Sattelstützendurchmesser ist nen 30,9er laut Canyon-HP.

Laut Liste hat die KindShock 420mm Länge im Rockzone.


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Mai 2012)

@Ekhi

Wie gesagt, genau wissen tut es glaub ich keiner was drauf ist.
Die Frau im Servicecenter hat mir aber mal bestätigt das zumindest auf dem Flashzone in Größe M eine 400er drauf ist. 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde abwarten. Du kannst ja auch noch einiges mit der Vorspannung regeln. Und dann schauste, ob es dir passt oder nicht. 
Vorallem müssen Gabel+Dämpfer ja auch erst noch eingefahren werden.

Zur Gabel kann ich dir auch nur das selbe raten. Testen und dann entscheiden. Auch da verändert sich in den erste 25 Betriebsstunden noch was.
Ich fahre, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, seit ende 2010 eine Boxxer mit der Standardfeder. Also für um die 83kg. Da bin ich mit meinen 95kg auch gut mit zufrieden. Klar, die Compression ist schon weiter zu gedreht, als bei anderen. Aber dafür ist die Einstellung ja auch da.


----------



## visualex (4. Mai 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Was bitter wäre, habe in M bestellt und dann wärs natürlich böd noch ne 400er zu bestellen.
> 
> Naja muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und doch warten bis das Rockzone bei mir ist.
> 
> Wie siehst du das mit den Gabelfedern? Wechseln oder nicht?



Also ich hab das Rockzone in L bestellt und Canyon sagte mir, dass eine 500er Feder verbaut ist, rät mir aber bei meinen fahrfertigen 90kg zu einer 400er. Das Optitune hab ich für 60 Euro mitbestellt, die Standardfeder bekommt man laut Aussage vom Canyon-Service mitgeliefert. Wie einige hier ja schon geschrieben haben, braucht die Gabel wohl ein bisschen Einfahrzeit, über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen soll auch helfen. Mit 82 Euro Aufpreis (die 400er hab ich im Bikemarkt für 22 Euro bekommen) kann ich also nach belieben mit den Federhärten nachträglich noch ein bisschen rumspielen. Einen Fahrbericht zur härteren Feder in der Gabel kann ich dir ab nächster Woche liefern.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## simdiem (4. Mai 2012)

In meinem Playzone war eine 400er Feder verbaut. Ich brauch aber eine 250er. Wiege 67 kg fahrfertig mit Protektore&Rucksack usw.


----------



## Ekhi (4. Mai 2012)

Hab gerade mal Canyon angerufen und laut Hotline (ohne Gewähr^^) ist beim Rockzone in M eine 400er Dämpferfeder Standard.

Das freut mich doch.

Bleibt die Frage mit der Gabel, eventuell sollte ich die einfach bestellen und probieren, aber mal ernsthaft muss ich dann eine oder zwei davon bestellen? Sprich kommen die Gabelfedern als Kit oder einzeln? Weil bei bike-components.de steht "Lieferumfang 1xErsatzfeder FOX 36 180mm" versteh ich das nur falsch oder muss ich dann 2 bestellen oder wird da nur eine verbaut?


----------



## nukular2008 (4. Mai 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Was bitter wÃ¤re, habe in M bestellt und dann wÃ¤rs natÃ¼rlich bÃ¶d noch ne 400er zu bestellen.
> 
> Naja muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beiÃen und doch warten bis das Rockzone bei mir ist.
> 
> Wie siehst du das mit den Gabelfedern? Wechseln oder nicht?



Bei M sollte ne 400er verbaut sein 
War im Showroom so und auch hier hab ich noch nix gegenteiliges gelesen soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Was die Gabel angeht: Da bei Optitune wirklich nur die Feder getauscht wird kannst du dir eigentlich auch selbst ne Feder besorgen und dann tauschen.
Damit kommste einerseits etwas billiger weg (wenn auch nur 6â¬ oder so, es sein denn du findest ne gebrauchte) und andererseits hast du beim onlinekauf ja auch 14 Tage RÃ¼ckgaberecht, d.h. wenn die bestellte Feder dann doch nicht passt kannste sie einfach wieder zurÃ¼ckgeben 

edit: du brauchst nur eine Feder. In einer Seite der Gabel ist die Feder, in der anderen der DÃ¤mpfer.


----------



## das_pat (4. Mai 2012)

cashjonny schrieb:


> Danke Simon für die zahlreichen Tips.
> Bremssattel und Freilauf werd ich nochmal prüfen.
> 
> Ich hab's bisher nur im Wiegetritt bemerkt. Knackt auch wenn ich sachte beschleunige...Wie gesagt, es ist kein echtes "Knack" sondern eher ein dumpfes (ich nenne es mal) "Einrasten", man spürt eben, das sich an irgendeiner Stelle am Rad etwas tut, wie ein dumpfes "Einrasten", sowohl beim Antritt rechts, wie auch links wobei auch nicht bei jeder Antrittsbewegung. Ist total ominös.
> ...



Ha ich glaub ich habs, soweit ich das rausgelesen habe hörst du kein knacken, sonder spürst irgendetwas, irgendwie was blockieren oder ähnliches?

kann es sein, daß du am dämpfer die druckstufe/ bzw druckstufen (weiß grad net welchen dämpfer du hast, hab auch keine Lust nochmal nachzulesen  ) zu weit zugedreht hast?

beim fox dämpfer ist es so, wenn ich die druckstufe zu weit zugedreht habe, merke ich auch ein minimales ruckeln beim pedalieren, welches irgendwo im bike steckt.
das kommt daher das der dämpfer sich erst etwas im hub bewegen muß (ganz minimal), bis die druckstufe wirkung zeigt und da du ja beim pedalieren das ganze hinterbausystem in bewegung bringst, glaube ich das es das evtl sein könnte!

dreh mal alles auf (zug und druckstufe/n) und schau mal ob es weg ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (4. Mai 2012)

Aiiii, hier ist aber was los.. aber habe ich mich in den Federhärten-Thread verirrt?



simdiem schrieb:


> Was es genau war, kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich mehrere Dinge in einem Aufwasch gemacht hatte. Und zwar folgendes:



ahahahah   ich habe es irgendwie geahnt.

So, bin wieder aus dem Krh draußen und kanns kaum erwarten dem Flashzone wieder die Sporen zu geben. Hatte ja etwas Rückenprobleme und muss viel Krankengymn. machen, damit die 4 Wochen Whistler durchgeshredded werden können.  

Grüße
-Christopher


----------



## Ekhi (4. Mai 2012)

Nukular, danke, das wollte ich wissen, ja Canyon hat mir auch schon gesagt, das im Größe M 400er montiert werden.

Ja, denke ich werd dann 1 Gabel-Feder bestellen und kann die immernoch zurückgeben/weiterverkaufen/lagern falls ich deutlich zulege.


----------



## christophersch (4. Mai 2012)

bräuchte einmal bitte schnelle Hilfe von einem Torque Fahrer, der bereits die Wippe einmal demontiert hat.

Frage: sind die Wippen-Teile ineinander gesteckt, oder kann man auch nur eine Seite durchs hochklappen so drehen, dass sich die Bremse durchfädeln lässt? sprich, muss ich auch das Lager Druckstrebe/Wippe öffnen? sitzt nämlich bombenfest...

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Grüße


----------



## christophersch (4. Mai 2012)

wohoo! nach 1/2h vergeblichem rumgebastel habe ich nun doch festgestellt, dass die Bremse durch passt. Spielraum 0,2mm. Sollte also nur bei anodisierten Rahmen klappen ,)


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Mai 2012)

Die Wippe kannst du ganz einfach demontieren und dann teilen.
Musste ich auch für meine Bremsleitung machen (Stahlflex).
Habe übrigens jetzt nen 2,35 Muddy Mary EVO falt Trailstar und nen Hans Dampf 2,35 Trailstar bestellt.
Mal sehen, wie sie sich schlagen.


----------



## simdiem (4. Mai 2012)

Wäre auch super, wenn du die beiden mal wiegen könntest


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Mai 2012)

Na klar.
Erst auf die Waage und dann ans Rad.
Wenn die im Rahmen der Schwalbe Angaben liegen wäre das nice.


----------



## christophersch (4. Mai 2012)

Die haben das Lager der Druckstrebe/Wippe so dermaßen festgeknallt, dass ich es lieber gelassen habe. Die "The One" hat übrigens nur durchgepasst, weil ich den Hebel demontiert habe.

Ich habe durch den Tausch übrigens mehr als 100g gespart. Hauptsächlich aber durch die kleinere Scheibe (-55g) und Adapter+Schrauben (-28g).

@Dia: freu mich auf deine Meinung zu den Reifen. Falls gut, werd ich auch gleich bestellen  

Grüße
-Chris


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Mai 2012)

Mit den zweiteiligen scheiben von formula spart man noch mal gewicht.
Da wiegt die 203er scheibe 138gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (4. Mai 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Mit den zweiteiligen scheiben von formula spart man noch mal gewicht.
> Da wiegt die 203er scheibe 138gr.



wow, das ist wenig. Meine normale 180er wiegt nur 10g weniger.
Aber sind auch recht teuer, oder?


----------



## gerry. (4. Mai 2012)

So nach ein paar Ausfahrten mit meinem neuen FRX Dropzone geb ich mal ein kleines Feedback.

Erstmal bin ich mit dem Bike super zufrieden. Wenn man sich erstmal an die niedrige Front gewöhnt hat, lässt es sich super um die Kurve ziehen. 

Ein paar Sachen sind mir aufgefallen:
- Habt ihr abgesehen von den DB-Gabeln auch das Problem, dass beim Lenker einschlagen die Bremshebel bzw. die Schaltung ans Oberrohr knallen kann? Leider kann ich die Hebel nicht so montieren, dass sie drüber weg laufen.

- aus aktuellem Anlass: Es knackt noch nichts 

- Die Fox Gabel läuft mittlerweile schon sehr feinfühlig.

- Bei mir berührt der Umwerfer nicht beim Einfedern den Rahmen. Liegts an der Rahmengröße? Ich hab L.

- Mit dem neuen CCDB Air bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Er nutzt einfach nicht den gesamten Federweg aus. Auch nach Drops ins Flat hab ich immer noch ca. 20% Restfederweg. 

- Bei mir sind keine Carbon Bremshebel verbaut (sollten aber laut Beschreibung), bei euch etwa??

- Der Sattel mit den neuen klemmenden Befestigungsart wackelt immer! Das nervt....

Ansonsten macht das Bike super Spass


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Mai 2012)

Ja. Kosten 60â¬/stck
Hatte mal Ã¼berlegt, die blauen hope floating von mir zu tauschen und die formula disc zu fahren.
Aber die hope sind noch top also wieso wechseln, es sei denn, ich entscheide mich fÃ¼r die rote hope brÃ¼cke nachdem die wippe schwarz ist.
Dann wÃ¼rden die roten scheiben gut passen


----------



## christophersch (4. Mai 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> So nach ein paar Ausfahrten mit meinem neuen FRX Dropzone geb ich mal ein kleines Feedback.
> 
> Erstmal bin ich mit dem Bike super zufrieden. Wenn man sich erstmal an die niedrige Front gewöhnt hat, lässt es sich super um die Kurve ziehen.
> 
> ...



Wie kommts, dass du gleich den Dämpfer tauscht und nen Umwerfer montierst?
Zu beiden kann ich dir aber keine Tipps geben, da ich ein Flashzone habe. Wenn der Dämpfer aber nicht den ganzen FW nutzt ist 1) die Feder/Luftdruck zu hart oder 2) zu viel HS DS drin. An anderen Faktoren kann es nicht liegen.

Zum Umwerferproblem: Einige Seiten vorher hat Simdiem etwas dazu geschrieben.

Zum Bremshebel: keine Ahnung. Ist sicherlich ein Fehler. Warum sollten auch die X9 Carbonhebel haben und die X9 nicht ? 

Versuch mal beim Sattel iwas dazwischen zu klemmen und dann anzuziehen.. 

Grüße
-Christopher

@Dia.Leider im Moment zu teuer, vielleicht später einmal  Aber davor kommt erst nen ENVE Lenker


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Mai 2012)

Also mein crankbrothers opium dh wiegt 284gr und kostet weniger als die hälfte im vergleich zum enve.
Da machen die scheiben optisch auch noch mehr her und sparen das selbe gewicht bei weniger kosten 
Das wäre meine rechnung.


----------



## simdiem (5. Mai 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> So nach ein paar Ausfahrten mit meinem neuen FRX Dropzone geb ich mal ein kleines Feedback.
> 
> Erstmal bin ich mit dem Bike super zufrieden. Wenn man sich erstmal an die niedrige Front gewöhnt hat, lässt es sich super um die Kurve ziehen.
> 
> ...



Hey Gerry

als ich 2008 mein Nerve AM gekauft hatte war die Elixir CR verbaut. Diese hat ja auch Carbonhebel. Zumindest wenn man sie im Laden kauft. Am Rad waren dann auch Alu Hebel. Liegt daran, dass Canyon die OEM Elixir CR verbaut hatte und die eben keine Carbon Hebel hatte. War mir aber egal und eigentlich auch ganz recht.

Sehs positiv, die Aluhebel sind um Welten stabiler. Das Carbongelumpe hat am Hebel eh nix verloren an einem Freerider/Hardcoreenduro. 


Schön, dass du uns über den Dämpfer auf dem laufenden hälst. Wäre super, wenn du das auch weiterhin machst 

Wegen dem Sattel. Du hast auch das SDG I-Beam System? 
Die Schraube muss man fester anziehen, als man sich traut, dann wackelt da auch nix mehr. Probiers mal aus. Bei mir hats geholfen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmok (5. Mai 2012)

Such dir lieber den Passenden Drehmoment vom Sattelstützenhersteller oder Canyonhotline 
"Fester als Mann sich Traut"  = " nach fest kommt ab "
nix für ungut


----------



## gerry. (5. Mai 2012)

Hi,

also den Sattel bekomm ich nicht fester. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, würde bei mir "nach fest kommt ab" kommen .
Ich kann zwar was dazwischen legen, aber der Sinn sollte das doch nicht sein. Außerdem löst der Sattel sich während der Fahrt immer etwas. Ich finde das nicht i.O.

Das die Carbonhebel fehlen, finde ich auch nicht so gravierend, vor allem mit dem Hintergrund, dass bei großen Lenkwinkeln der Hebel ans Oberrohr schlägt... Aber dennoch sollten die Hebel dran sein, wenn sie auf der Canyon Teileliste stehen. Danach entscheidet ja der Kunde, ob er ein Rad kauft oder nicht .

Zum Dämpfer kann ich noch sagen, die HS Druckstufe fahre ich bereits ganz offen und komme mit dem eingestellen Luftdruck (150psi) auf 30% Sag. Bei 120psi komme ich auf 35% Sag. Dann ist der Restfederweg bei großen Drops ins Flat zwar etwas weniger aber immer noch fast 20%. Ich komme also nicht weiter wenn ich den Luftdruck im Dämpfer reduziere.
Beim Dämpfer bin ich daher etwas ratlos.

@christopher:
Ich habe gleich auf zweifach gewechselt da ich das Rad auch den Berg hoch treten will, kein Zweidrad für Touren nutze und trotzdem in Portes du Soleil, Saalbach/Leogang usw. biken will. 
Den Dämpfer habe ich aus Gewichtsgründen getauscht -> Tourenfähigkeit.

Grüße


----------



## simdiem (5. Mai 2012)

Schmok schrieb:


> Passenden Drehmoment von Canyonhotline



 der war gut  



gerry. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also den Sattel bekomm ich nicht fester. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, würde bei mir "nach fest kommt ab" kommen .
> Ich kann zwar was dazwischen legen, aber der Sinn sollte das doch nicht sein. Außerdem löst der Sattel sich während der Fahrt immer etwas. Ich finde das nicht i.O.
> ...



Guten Morgen Gerry,

wegen dem Sattel, ist wirklich komisch. Wenn du willst, dann kann ich mal bei mir prüfen, mit wieviel Drehmoment ich die Schraube für die Klemmung anziehe. ?!?!??

Klar, das verstehe ich schon, wenn es auf der HP steht, aber dann nicht am Bike ist .  War bei mir damals auch so. Falls du wirklich Carbon Hebel möchtest, dann würde ich es an deiner Stelle mal mit der Hotline abklären. 

Wegen dem Dämpfer: Für die Luftkammer gibt es doch so (rosa/pinkfarbene) Luftkammer Spacer. Mehr Spcer= kleinere Luftkammer = progressiver. Hast du da mal versucht welche rauszunehmen?

Bzgl. Umwerfer: Welchen hast du denn verbaut. Hast du auch das Problem, dass der Umwerfer an das Sitzrohr anschlägt?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## das_pat (6. Mai 2012)

War von euch gestern jemand am Geißkopf?  Habe einige FRX gesehen!!!


----------



## Caspar720 (6. Mai 2012)

Jo ich war da mit nem Flashzone und weissem Oneal Trikot in Übergröße 
War echt geiles Wetter dafür dass Regen vorausgesagt war.


----------



## das_pat (6. Mai 2012)

jop, hab dich gesehen, war schon brutal genial, überall regen und im park scheint die sonne, eigentlich unglaublich, hab dich ein paar mal auf dem dh gesehen, wie macht sich das flash im mittelteil der strecke?


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem sattel liegt einfach nur an der stütze.
Ich habe von meinem alten rad noch eine sdg stütze hier und mit der sitzt der bombenfest.
Egal ob ich den original verbauten oder meinen patriot nehme. Sind immer fest.


----------



## Caspar720 (6. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> jop, hab dich gesehen, war schon brutal genial, überall regen und im park scheint die sonne, eigentlich unglaublich, hab dich ein paar mal auf dem dh gesehen, wie macht sich das flash im mittelteil der strecke?



Wenn ich es mit dem FRX LTD von 2010 vergleich was ich davor hatte, war das LTD in dem kurzen mittleren engen und technischen Teil etwas wendiger und agiler fand ich. 
Auf dem gesamten Rest hat mich das Flashzone aber echt überzeugt. Hab mich von anfang an recht sicher auf dem Bike gefühlt und der Hinterbau arbeitet um Welten besser als vom 2010er Modell obwohl ich gestern noch mit einer zu harten Feder gefahren bin.
Wenn jetzt die neue Feder kommt und ich noch die Hinterbremse entlüftet hab sollt alles passen


----------



## gerry. (6. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> der war gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Simon,

Als Umwerfer habe ich den 3fach Shimano XT verbaut. Laut Aussage von Canyon ist der 3fach besser zum einstellen. Nachdem ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut hatte, habe ich nach möglichen Kontaktpunkten von Umwerfer und Rahmen gesucht, aber keine gefunden. 

Den Dämpfer habe ich gestern aufgemacht um das Volumen zu kontrollieren. Leider waren keine Schaumstoffringe verbaut. Beim Kauf lagen aber noch welche dabei. D.h. der Dämpfer hat bereits die maximal mögliche lineare Kennlinie.


----------



## simdiem (6. Mai 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> Hallo Simon,
> 
> Als Umwerfer habe ich den 3fach Shimano XT verbaut. Laut Aussage von Canyon ist der 3fach besser zum einstellen. Nachdem ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut hatte, habe ich nach möglichen Kontaktpunkten von Umwerfer und Rahmen gesucht, aber keine gefunden.
> 
> Den Dämpfer habe ich gestern aufgemacht um das Volumen zu kontrollieren. Leider waren keine Schaumstoffringe verbaut. Beim Kauf lagen aber noch welche dabei. D.h. der Dämpfer hat bereits die maximal mögliche lineare Kennlinie.



Kaum zu glauben, dass du mit dem Umwerfer keine Probleme hast . Aber ist auch gut wenn nicht. So solls ja auch sein. 

Hmm, das mit deinem Dämpfer ist natürlich schon echt schade. Irgendwie macht es den Anschein, als wenn er einfach zu progressiv für die Hinterbaukinematik ist. 

Das Bikemagazin sechsundzwanzig hat doch auch ein FRX mit DB Air getestet. Vielleicht schreibste die mal an und fragst sie, ob sich ihre Erfahrungen mit deinen decken. 

Mit dem Van RC Coil Dämpfer nutze ich bei 70-80 cm Drops ins Flat ca 95% des FW.
SAg habe ich bei der Track Flip Einstellung mit 185mm FW ca 23%.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (6. Mai 2012)

Stell den trackflip mal auf 185mm und lass etwas luft ab.
Evtl geht er dann besser.
Wenn ja, ist der dämpfer für die übersetzung bei 203mm nicht optimal abgestimmt.
Aber eigentlich kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Der ccdb air soll sehr gut funktionieren und angeblich auch sehr gut anzupassen sein.

@simdiem

Wie kannst du denn sehen, dass du 95% nutzt?
Das wäre schon der bereich, in dem du den anschlaggummi triffst oder hast du den rausgenommen?


----------



## christophersch (6. Mai 2012)

meines Erachtens hat Cane Creek auch ein speziellen Setup für die Air-Version im Frx...


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Mai 2012)

Für den coil ja aber für den air noch nicht.
Zumindest nicht auf der website.
Da ist nur bergamont, knolly, santa cruz und ibis dabei.

http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/base-tunes


----------



## LordLinchpin (6. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Klar, die Compression ist schon weiter zu gedreht, als bei anderen. Aber dafür ist die Einstellung ja auch da.



wieviel ist "weiter"? du solltest dich immer am anfang des verstellbereiches bewegen


----------



## Bike_Ride (7. Mai 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> wieviel ist "weiter"? du solltest dich immer am anfang des verstellbereiches bewegen



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war es 1 klick mehr, als die Empfehlung von RockShox in diesem Guide.
Also eigentlich kein Problem!


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Mai 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> wieviel ist "weiter"? du solltest dich immer am anfang des verstellbereiches bewegen



Na ja, dass stimmt so ja auch nicht.
Das kommt immer auf das gewicht, den fahrstil und die strecke an.
Wenn man auf der straße alles zu/aufdrehen muss, damit es halbwegs läuft ...ok. Aber der eine mag lieber mehr druckstufe, der andere weniger.
Wenn die strecke viele anlieger hat, dreh ich die lowspeed-druckstufe auch mehr rein als sonst. Irgendwie ja auch logisch.


----------



## christophersch (7. Mai 2012)

Jop, sehe ich auch so. Vor allem beim Rebound (teilw. 1/2) und Lowspeed DS.


----------



## Bike_Ride (7. Mai 2012)

So, nach einigen kleinen unannehmlichkeiten ist es soweit fertig ^^
Auch wenn ich noch nicht aufm Trail war, das Fahrwerk fühlt sich jetzt schon richtig richtig gut an 

Hier mal nen Bild wo es noch im Karton ist:




Und ein paar mal fertig mit Boxxer:












Sorry für die schlechte Qualität. Ist wie ja schonmal erwähnt nur mim Handy.
Richtige Bilder gibts am Donnerstag. Genau so wie ein ausführlicher Bericht zu allem möglichem XD

Jetzt bin ich aber erstmal raus hier zum lernen -.-

Achja kleine Frage noch an die anderen Flashzone besitzer. Hat Canyon euch das Tool zum einstellen vom CCDB mitgegeben ? Bei mir war keins im Karton....
Und sind eure Einstellschrauben auch so dermaßen schnell abgenutzt/vermackt? Oder liegt das an dem Sechskant-Ringschlüssel, den ich jetzt dafür verwendet habe.... ?!

Danke schonmal für die Infos! Bis Donnerstag (;

PS: Falls einer Bock auf ne 40 hat, melden 
Leider mit ein paar Kratzern an der Krone, weil ich den Konus sonst nicht abbekommen habe -.- ich deletant hab kein Werkzeug dafür....


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Und ein paar mal fertig mit Boxxer:


Yeah, so muss das!  Viel Spaß, beim "Zureiten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (7. Mai 2012)

Kurz ein anderes Thema. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich für meine Feder in der Fox 40 nen passenden Schrumpfschlauch herbekomme? Muss dieses nervige klacken abstellen wenn die Feder gegen die Innenwand drückt.


----------



## das_pat (7. Mai 2012)

conrad? elektrofachgeschäft um die ecke? bastelladen? modellbaushop? internet? sollte doch was für dich dabei sein! solltest du im münchner westen wohnen dann bei mir!


----------



## Caspar720 (8. Mai 2012)

Hm zufälligerweise wohne ich im Münchner Westen bzw. Südwesten


----------



## visualex (8. Mai 2012)

Hi,

zum Thema Umwerferkontakt am Rockzone: Ich habe bei meinem L Rahmen mal die Feder ausgebaut und dann den Hinterbau soweit komprimiert, dass das Anschlaggummi zusammengequetscht wird. Es war ein bisschen schwierig dabei auch noch ein Foto zu machen und man kann es darauf auch nicht so richtig erkennen, aber der Umwerfer hat so gerade eben keinen Kontakt mit dem Sitzrohr. Sobald aber ein wenig Dreck am Umwerfer hängt, wird es wohl Katschen geben. Allerdings fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich den Umwerfer auf dem großen Kettenblatt hatte. Ob sich die Sache auf dem Kleinen anders verhält, müsste ich noch einmal testen.








Ich habe bei Canyon mal einen Blick auf das Rockzone Ausstellungsrad in S geworfen und dort war schon eine ziemliche Macke zu erkennen, ich schätze mal so 5x5mm groß.






Mir scheint also, dass Problem ist rahmengrößenabhänig.

Gruss
Alex

@simdiem Danke nochmal, die Feder passt gut. Mit der 500er hatte ich nicht mal 15%


----------



## anulu (8. Mai 2012)

Genauso wie auf dem letzten Bild ist es beim Rockzone in S bei meinem so oft genannten Kollegen ebenfalls.


----------



## simdiem (8. Mai 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zum Thema Umwerferkontakt am Rockzone: Ich habe bei meinem L Rahmen mal die Feder ausgebaut und dann den Hinterbau soweit komprimiert, dass das Anschlaggummi zusammengequetscht wird. Es war ein bisschen schwierig dabei auch noch ein Foto zu machen und man kann es darauf auch nicht so richtig erkennen, aber der Umwerfer hat so gerade eben keinen Kontakt mit dem Sitzrohr. Sobald aber ein wenig Dreck am Umwerfer hängt, wird es wohl Katschen geben. Allerdings fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich den Umwerfer auf dem großen Kettenblatt hatte. Ob sich die Sache auf dem Kleinen anders verhält, müsste ich noch einmal testen.
> 
> ...




Hey Alex,

danke dir für deinen Bericht. Damit ist es wohl jetzt offiziell.  Canyon hat mal wieder Murks gebaut! Wohl zu doof 'ne Kinematik im Cad zu implementieren... 

Allerspätestens jetzt wäre es wohl höchste Zeit, dass sich der Support hier einschaltet und ein Statement inkl. zügigem Lösungsvorschlag anbietet. 

Die Schramme bei Rahmengröße S sieht gewaltig und äußerst unschön aus. 

*********************************************

Freut mich, dass die Feder bei dir passt!! Ich denke bei dir hat sie ein gutes neues Zuhause gefunden 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveTheBraveId (8. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

ich hab mal andere Frage! Kann mir einer irgendeinen sinnvollen Tipp  geben wie ich jetzt hiermit umgehen soll, wollte gerade die Feder des  Dämpfers tauschen und dann das, der Inbus ist rund, ich hab nicht  wirklich viel kraft angelegt und auch keine ganze umdrehung gemacht,  doch die Schraube sitzt scheinbar so fest, bzw sie ist so weich......was  tun! Danke für vorschläge bzw die Hilfe!!


----------



## Stromberg (8. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> (...)
> Achja kleine Frage noch an die anderen Flashzone besitzer. Hat Canyon euch das Tool zum einstellen vom CCDB mitgegeben ? Bei mir war keins im Karton....
> Und sind eure Einstellschrauben auch so dermaßen schnell abgenutzt/vermackt? Oder liegt das an dem Sechskant-Ringschlüssel, den ich jetzt dafür verwendet habe.... ?!
> (...)


Bei mir war das Werkzeug dabei. Die Ecken der Einstellschrauben nutzen sich tatsaechlich recht schnell ab, aber abgesehen von LSC und LSR wird man da nach anfaenglichen Tests nicht staendig rumschrauben. Ob es am Werkzeug oder den Schrauben liegt, weiss ich nicht. Ich habe das CC Werkzeug verwendet.

Mein Torque hat jetzt ne Woche Calizzano/Molini hinter sich und ich bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. Mai 2012)

DaveTheBraveId schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mal andere Frage! Kann mir einer irgendeinen sinnvollen Tipp  geben wie ich jetzt hiermit umgehen soll, wollte gerade die Feder des  Dämpfers tauschen und dann das, der Inbus ist rund, ich hab nicht  wirklich viel kraft angelegt und auch keine ganze umdrehung gemacht,  doch die Schraube sitzt scheinbar so fest, bzw sie ist so weich......was  tun! Danke für vorschläge bzw die Hilfe!!



Ist ein Canyon-typisches Problem und denen auch bekannt.
Ausbohren,anrufen, neue verlangen und auf KOSTENLOSEN Ersatz beharren!
Ist schon vielen passiert. Sie werden dir eine Schruabe andrehen wollen, deren Versand teuerer als die Schruabe selbst ist.


----------



## Stromberg (8. Mai 2012)

DaveTheBraveId schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mal andere Frage! Kann mir einer irgendeinen sinnvollen Tipp  geben wie ich jetzt hiermit umgehen soll, wollte gerade die Feder des  Dämpfers tauschen und dann das, der Inbus ist rund, ich hab nicht  wirklich viel kraft angelegt und auch keine ganze umdrehung gemacht,  doch die Schraube sitzt scheinbar so fest, bzw sie ist so weich......was  tun! Danke für vorschläge bzw die Hilfe!!


Gratulation! Das ist mir auch passiert. Ebenfalls nicht fest angezogen und dann beim Oeffnen mit Park Tool Inbus rundgedreht. Canyon hat kulanterweise Schraube, Mutter und Buchsen geschickt. Das Rad steht jetzt beim Haendler, der das Ganze dann ausbohren wird.


----------



## Stromberg (8. Mai 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ist ein Canyon-typisches Problem und denen auch bekannt.
> Ausbohren,anrufen, neue verlangen und auf KOSTENLOSEN Ersatz beharren!
> Ist schon vielen passiert. Sie werden dir eine Schruabe andrehen wollen, deren Versand teuerer als die Schruabe selbst ist.


Die waren bei mir superkulant. Nett per Mail angefragt, Problem geschildert und innerhalb eines Tage Zusage fuer den kostenlosen Versand aller kaputten, bzw. beim Ausbohren eventuell zu beschaedigenden Teile bekommen. Man muss nicht gleich mit der Faust auf den Tisch hauen.


----------



## DaveTheBraveId (8. Mai 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ist ein Canyon-typisches Problem und denen auch bekannt.
> Ausbohren,anrufen, neue verlangen und auf KOSTENLOSEN Ersatz beharren!
> Ist schon vielen passiert. Sie werden dir eine Schruabe andrehen wollen, deren Versand teuerer als die Schruabe selbst ist.



Ich denke ich werde es mit nem etwas größerem torx versuchen! Danke für deine antwort. Sowas ist aber schon ******** von Canyon :/


----------



## christophersch (8. Mai 2012)

Das erste lösen der Schraube hat bei mir komischerweise geklappt. Auch wenn es einen mords Knall gegeben hat. Jetzt wollte ich sie allerdings nochmal öffnen und siehe da: Nix passiert. ich bin auch kurz davor die Schraube rund zu drehen...

Hab leider auch keine Vorsorge getroffen...


----------



## DaveTheBraveId (8. Mai 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das erste lösen der Schraube hat bei mir komischerweise geklappt. Auch wenn es einen mords Knall gegeben hat. Jetzt wollte ich sie allerdings nochmal öffnen und siehe da: Nix passiert. ich bin auch kurz davor die Schraube rund zu drehen...
> 
> Hab leider auch keine Vorsorge getroffen...


Und was hast du nun vor ?


----------



## mr.brown (8. Mai 2012)

@simdiem

mal 'n kurzer themenwechsel:
wie hat sich canyon eigentlich beim thema unsauberer felgenstoß bei deinen orangen felgen verhalten? 
hab ich's hier überlesen oder hast du da nochmal was neues gehört? hab nämlich das selbe - wenn auch wohl eher optische - problem bei mir...


----------



## dia-mandt (8. Mai 2012)

ich hatte zum glück keine Probleme mit der Dämpferschraube.
Habe die jetzt auch schön öfter rein und raus geschraubt. Läuft super.
da hat Canyon leider nicht draus gelernt.
Die sind wohl schon lange ein Problem.
Bei einem Freund von mir, der wegen dem Knacken am Hinterbau da vor Ort war, haben die die Schraube direkt gewechselt. 
Ist jetzt ne Edelstahlschraube drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (8. Mai 2012)

Hey,

also ich habe Bilder gemacht und die in einer Email an Canyon geschickt. Ich bekam 2 Tage später eine Antwort, dass ich den LRS einschicken soll und sie das prüfen werden.Rücksendeschein bekommen.

In meinen Augen inakzeptabel. Da wartet man 6 Monate auf ein Rad um dann wieder 2-3 Wochen nicht fahren zu können. 
Deswegen habe ich mir einen neuen LRS bestellt, auf den ich aber noch warte. Wenn der da ist, werde ich den defekten bei Canyon einschicken.

Gruß Simon


----------



## firefix (8. Mai 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> Hallo Simon,
> 
> Als Umwerfer habe ich den 3fach Shimano XT verbaut.



Hab bei mir einen SLX Umwerfer verbaut. Bei voll eingefedertem Dämpfer tickt das Leitblech leicht auf meinen Rockring sonst ist überall immer genug Luft. Ist das eigentlich normal das der Bowdenzug am Rahmen schleift(Tasche Tretlagergehäuse)? Diese üblichen Kunststoffkabelführungen unterm Tretlager sind anscheind nicht vorgesehen um das schleifen abzustellen?


----------



## mr.brown (8. Mai 2012)

ok, danke für die info...dann werd ich mir wohl auch nochmal überlegen ob ich diesen zirkus mitmache.


----------



## Caspar720 (8. Mai 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Die waren bei mir superkulant. Nett per Mail angefragt, Problem geschildert und innerhalb eines Tage Zusage fuer den kostenlosen Versand aller kaputten, bzw. beim Ausbohren eventuell zu beschaedigenden Teile bekommen. Man muss nicht gleich mit der Faust auf den Tisch hauen.



Ja habe seit heute das gleich Problem. Wollte die Dämpfer Feder wechseln, bei der oberen Schraube bin ich dann verzweifelt... ohne viel Kraft, sofort war die Schraube rundgedreht. Hab jetzt Canyon auch mal ne Mail geschrieben. Mal schauen, wie reagiert wird...


----------



## simdiem (8. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann bisher von keinen Problemen mit der Schraube berichten. Toi Toi Toi. Was ich aber bemerkt hatte ist, dass mein Innensechskantschlüssel nur sehr schwer in den Innensechskant der Schraube gerutscht ist. 

Wenn ich nicht aufgepasst hätte, dann wäre der Schlüssel nur ein minimales Stück reingerutscht und wenn man dann Kraft aufgebracht hätte, wäre die Schraube ganz schnell defekt gewesen.


----------



## christophersch (8. Mai 2012)

DaveTheBraveId schrieb:


> Und was hast du nun vor ?



ähmm abwarten. Vielleicht löst sie sich von alleine... 

ne, im Ernst. Zur Zeit muss ich da zum Glück nichts schrauben, da die richtige Feder verbaut ist. Problem ist somit aufgeschoben 

Grüße


----------



## das_pat (8. Mai 2012)

@simdiem + mr.brown

ich habe bei mir auf arbeit eine wirbelstromprüfung machen lassen, da ich mit dem fingernagel über die aufkleber gegangen bin und auch eine leichte kante festgestellt habe.
alles in ordnung, danach habe ich mal einen guten bekannten bikehändler gefragt, auch er hat mir bestätigt, daß ich mir da keine sorgen machen brauche.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Allerdings fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich den Umwerfer auf dem großen Kettenblatt hatte. Ob sich die Sache auf dem Kleinen anders verhält, müsste ich noch einmal testen.


Dürfte sich nicht ändern, ist doch der feststehende Teil der anschlägt, oder?




DaveTheBraveId schrieb:


> ollte gerade die Feder des  Dämpfers tauschen und dann das, der Inbus ist rund


Ohje, haben die immer noch nichts draus gelernt?  Das hatte ich bei meinem 2009er FR auch schon...


----------



## dia-mandt (8. Mai 2012)

Tja.....Canyon ist sehr lernresistent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

Irgendeinen Nachteil muss Canyon haben, sonst wärs ja langweilig...


----------



## simdiem (8. Mai 2012)

Ist das eigentlich eine Aluminiumschraube? Wenns leicht aber haltbar sein soll, wäre an dieser Stelle doch eine Titanschraube prädestiniert oder?


----------



## mr.brown (9. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> @simdiem + mr.brown
> 
> ich habe bei mir auf arbeit eine wirbelstromprüfung machen lassen, da ich mit dem fingernagel über die aufkleber gegangen bin und auch eine leichte kante festgestellt habe.
> alles in ordnung, danach habe ich mal einen guten bekannten bikehändler gefragt, auch er hat mir bestätigt, daß ich mir da keine sorgen machen brauche.



danke, das ist gut zu wissen...erschwert allerdings auch den plan, die orangen dinger möglichst schnell zu klump zu fahren um dann schwarze zu holen...


----------



## das_pat (9. Mai 2012)

also wenn du sie unbedingt los haben möchtest, ich hätte interesse an einem ersatz lrs, bzw einen mit leichten reifen für touren....


----------



## simdiem (9. Mai 2012)

Dann kannste meinen haben.


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2012)

Kurze OT Frage, weil ich hier immer mitlese und hier ja auch einige Schrauber anwesend sind...

Anbei ein Bild von meinen Dämpferschrauben - links die Schraube von der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Da ist doch viel zu viel Gewinde dran - geht das nicht auf die Bushings? Oder gibt es tatsächlich Vorteile, die für soviel Gewinde sprechen? Hab eher das Gefühl, daß die bei der Montage in Taiwan in die falsche Kiste gegriffen haben...







Und nochmal sorry für OT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werna (9. Mai 2012)

Bei den Erfahrungen die hier gepostet werden frage ich euch, würdet ihr euch nochmal ein ein FRX kaufen? Hätte nämlich interesse an einem Speedzone. Oder würdet ihr doch lieber abwägen und was anderes nehmen?


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2012)

nunja, viel Rad für wenig Geld, allerdings mit ein paar scheinbar ausgewachsenen Mängeln. Knacken, Dämpferschraube, Felgenstoß, Steuersatz. Paar Sachen die sicherlich passieren können, aber das mit dem Knacken ist schon ärgerlich. Wahrscheinlich würde ich an Deiner Stelle warten, bis die Ursache von dem Knacken gefunden wurde, ansonsten bestellste, wenn Du damit leben kannst. Wäre selber heiß auf das Dropzone...


----------



## firefix (9. Mai 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Kurze OT Frage, weil ich hier immer mitlese und hier ja auch einige Schrauber anwesend sind...
> 
> Anbei ein Bild von meinen Dämpferschrauben - links die Schraube von der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Da ist doch viel zu viel Gewinde dran - geht das nicht auf die Bushings? Oder gibt es tatsächlich Vorteile, die für soviel Gewinde sprechen? Hab eher das Gefühl, daß die bei der Montage in Taiwan in die falsche Kiste gegriffen haben...
> 
> ...



Solange die korrekt angezogen sind könntest du auch Gewinde bis zum Kopf verbauen. Ist ja eine Schraube und kein Bolzen auf dem sich ein Lager dreht. Höchstens wärend der Montage nachteilig.


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2012)

Ist es nicht? Geht doch durchs Dämpferauge - das bewegt sich doch um die Schraube?


----------



## simdiem (9. Mai 2012)

Von welchem Rad ist die Schraube?

Prinzipiell müsste es egal sein. Da die Dämpferbuchse zwischen der Rahmendämpferaufnahme "verspannt" wird. Sodass sich eigentlich das Dämpferauge auf den Dämpferbuchsen "drehen" müsste. Somit dürfte keine Relativbewegung zwischen Schraube und Dämpferbuchse stattfinden. Und damit wäre es auch egal, was für eine Schraube verbaut werden würde.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich damit total daneben liege.

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (9. Mai 2012)

Werna schrieb:


> Bei den Erfahrungen die hier gepostet werden frage ich euch, würdet ihr euch nochmal ein ein FRX kaufen? Hätte nämlich interesse an einem Speedzone. Oder würdet ihr doch lieber abwägen und was anderes nehmen?




ja ich würde mir sofort wieder ein frx kaufen! gut diverse kleine sachen gibt es immer, aber mal ehrlich es gibt glaub ich keinen hersteller der keine kleinen problemchen hat.

wenn man bedenkt was für probleme bei einem eigenaufbau entstehen können....

außerdem mußt du dir auch vor augen halten, daß hier ja nur ein kleiner teil aller frx fahrer versammelt ist, ich kenne mittlerweile einige frx fahrer, die haben alle soweit keine probleme, ich auch nicht

außerdem bekomme ich immer, wenn ich jemanden frage wie er das frx findet ein megabreites grinsen als antwort!!!


----------



## gerry. (9. Mai 2012)

Da hat garantiert jemand in die falsche Kiste gegriffen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine axiale Verspannung ausreicht um keine Relativbewegung zwischen Bolzen/Schraube und Einbaubuchsen zu erzeugen. Vor allem bei großen Kräften während der Landephase.

Ich würde die Schraube gegen einen Bolzen tauschen - meine Meinung.


----------



## christophersch (9. Mai 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> nunja, viel Rad für wenig Geld, allerdings mit ein paar scheinbar ausgewachsenen Mängeln. Knacken, Dämpferschraube, Felgenstoß, Steuersatz. Paar Sachen die sicherlich passieren können, aber das mit dem Knacken ist schon ärgerlich. Wahrscheinlich würde ich an Deiner Stelle warten, bis die Ursache von dem Knacken gefunden wurde, ansonsten bestellste, wenn Du damit leben kannst. Wäre selber heiß auf das Dropzone...



Also bitte. Das nennst du "Probleme"??! 

Steuersatzproblem wurde behoben. Knacken lässt sich mit etwas Öl beheben, Felgenstoß betrifft eh nur die billo-Felgen und da sollte es niemanden kümmern und die Schraube... Das Problem lässt sich sicher auch lösen (im wahrsten sinne) und sollte einen nicht von einem Kauf abhalten.


----------



## simdiem (9. Mai 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> Da hat garantiert jemand in die falsche Kiste gegriffen.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine axiale Verspannung ausreicht um keine Relativbewegung zwischen Bolzen/Schraube und Einbaubuchsen zu erzeugen. Vor allem bei großen Kräften während der Landephase.
> 
> Ich würde die Schraube gegen einen Bolzen tauschen - meine Meinung.



Ich vergaß zu schreiben, dass ein Bolzen sicherlich die feinere Lösung wäre. 

Also mach ein Schaftschraube mit entsprechend langen Schaft da rein und alles ist gut! 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Achja, ich würde mein FRX auch nochmal kaufen, alleine schon, weils einfach geil aussieht


----------



## das_pat (9. Mai 2012)

und sich sau geil fährt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Also bitte. Das nennst du "Probleme"??!
> 
> Steuersatzproblem wurde behoben. Knacken lässt sich mit etwas Öl  beheben, Felgenstoß betrifft eh nur die billo-Felgen und da sollte es  niemanden kümmern und die Schraube... Das Problem lässt sich sicher auch  lösen (im wahrsten sinne) und sollte einen nicht von einem Kauf  abhalten.




Naja, jeder reagiert da halt anders draus. Wenn mein Rahmen knackt und keiner sagen könnte, wo es herkommt, da würde ich mir halt den nächsten 2m Drop dreimal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Prinzipiell müsste es egal sein. Da die Dämpferbuchse zwischen der Rahmendämpferaufnahme "verspannt" wird. Sodass sich eigentlich das Dämpferauge auf den Dämpferbuchsen "drehen" müsste. Somit dürfte keine Relativbewegung zwischen Schraube und Dämpferbuchse stattfinden. Und damit wäre es auch egal, was für eine Schraube verbaut werden würde.
> 
> Kann aber auch sein, dass ich damit total daneben liege.


Nope, du liegst 100% richtig  Nicht umsonst sitzen im Dämpferauge Gleitbuchsen... 




gerry. schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine axiale Verspannung ausreicht um keine Relativbewegung zwischen Bolzen/Schraube und Einbaubuchsen zu erzeugen. Vor allem bei großen Kräften während der Landephase.
> 
> Ich würde die Schraube gegen einen Bolzen tauschen - meine Meinung.


Auch wenn du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst, es ist so.  Auch die Kräfte auf das Rad spielen da keine Rolle. Würden sich die Dämpferbuchsen im Rahmen bewegen (denn wieso sollte sich die Schraube von alleine zu bewegen? Eine andere Möglichkeit gibts ja nicht), würden sich die Teile in kürzester Zeit abnutzen und anfangen zu wackeln wie ein Kuhschwanz. Aber selbst dabei ist die Bewegung zwischen Schraube und Buchsen völlig irrelevant.


PS @ MindPatterns: Montage in Taiwan? Nicht wirklich


----------



## Bike_Ride (10. Mai 2012)

So, heute bin ich dann endlich wieder unter die Biker getreten und konnte ne kleine Runde fahren.
Zwar noch nicht aufm Trail, aber nen paar Wurzeln und Waldwege waren dabei. Und ich muss sagen, dass Fahrwerk fÃ¼hlt sich echt super an! 
Geht fÃ¼r so ein Bike noch richtig gut den Berg hoch. 
Ich bin echt schwer begeistern. Und ja, auch wenn ich hier schonmal was anderes behauptet habe, ich wÃ¼rde mir auch jeder Zeit wieder ein FRX holen. 

Hier noch ein Bild der letzten Ausbaustufe:




~16,8 KG Da ist noch einiges drin.
Ende Mai kommt dann erstmal ne neue KeFÃ¼ in schwarz, die nochmal 100g sparen sollte. Mindestens...
Und im Juni vllt ne Titanfeder ^^

Morgen gehts dann mal zu nem richtigen Test!

Was mir grad noch einfÃ¤llt: Das Bike kam ja 200â¬ gÃ¼nstiger aus dem Outlet. Erst befÃ¼rchtete ich, dass es noch mehr optische MÃ¤ngel haben kÃ¶nnte, als nur der Kratzer am Lenker. Aber auÃer ein bisschen an der Lackkratzer an der Bremse und diesem wirklich winzigen Kratzer am Lenker, der eh nicht lang alleine geblieben wÃ¤re, war da nichts dran! Gaaaarnichts. Ich war echt Ã¼berrascht  
Was solls, wurde eh getauscht.

Falls also einer Lust auf nen Spank Spike Vorbau und Lenker hat, melden (;

Edit: Bessere Bilder kommen noch. Dazu hab ichs heute nicht mehr geschafft...


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Ende Mai kommt dann erstmal ne neue KeFü in schwarz, die nochmal 100g sparen sollte.


Wenn die dran ist, werd ich wohl einen Onaniersmilie brauchen, falls du dann ein Bild von deinem FRX postest...


----------



## Bike_Ride (10. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn die dran ist, werd ich wohl einen Onaniersmilie brauchen, falls du dann ein Bild von deinem FRX postest...


Worauf du einen lassen kannst, dass ich nen Bild poste (;
Ich werde dann mal nen Antrag an die Forenleitung stellen, folgendes Smilie für dich in die Sammlung mit auf zu nehmen: 


http://www.smiliecenter.de/smilies/erotik/erotik_smilies_0015.gif

Achja, Danke fürs Kompliment


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)




----------



## das_pat (10. Mai 2012)

ich glaub das gif werden wir jetzt öfters zu sehen bekommen


----------



## Bike_Ride (11. Mai 2012)

Mit Recht (; weil lustig!


----------



## DaveTheBraveId (11. Mai 2012)

So, hab mit Canyon telefoniert und sie schicken mir kostenlos eine neue Schraube plus ne ----> Linkage shock nut AL7075, hard anod. finish, denke das ist so ein Lager, zu! Alles ohne diskusion oder ärger  
Wohl habe ich drauf hingewiesen das dieses Problem bekannt sein sollte....

Danke nochmal für eure antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (11. Mai 2012)

Ist doch super, wenn das so funktioniert.


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. Mai 2012)

DaveTheBraveId schrieb:


> So, hab mit Canyon telefoniert und sie schicken mir kostenlos eine neue Schraube plus ne ----> Linkage shock nut AL7075, hard anod. finish, denke das ist so ein Lager, zu! Alles ohne diskusion oder ärger
> Wohl habe ich drauf hingewiesen das dieses Problem bekannt sein sollte....
> 
> Danke nochmal für eure antworten



Ich musste sie bei meinem (Rockzone '11) noch bezahlen.


----------



## nukular2008 (12. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt hab ich mein FRX auch endlich 





jetzt erstmal in den Keller ein paar Kleinigkeiten machen...Hinterbaufeder wechseln, andere Griffe dran und Pins in die Pedale.

Und dann auch nochmal direkt gucken was für eine Feder gerade in der Gabel ist. Hatte ja per Optitune eine für 82-95 kg bestellt. Allerdings kommt mir die Feder die momentan verbaut ist sehr weich vor (liegt vielleicht auch nur daran das ich ne absolute Billiggabel gewohnt bin) und die "alte" Feder, die ich dazu bekommen hat hat grüne Striche drauf, was laut dem hier 82-95 kg bedeutet, also genau meine "Austauschfeder" sein sollte 

edit: habs mit schon gedacht, verbaut ist die blaue feder und die grüne lag bei...

Muss zum Feder wecheln noch was an der Gabel demontiert werden außer die preload Kappe oben? Wenn ich an derFeder ziehe kommt die nämlich nicht so einfach raus und ich will da ja nix mit gewalt abreißen^^


----------



## das_pat (12. Mai 2012)

schaut super aus, ist da nicht normalerweise ein oranger lenker montiert?


----------



## das_pat (12. Mai 2012)

kurze frage:

weiß einer von euch woher ich die originalen fox 36 van 2012 aufkleber für meine gabel her bekomme?

ich hab mir meinen rechten brutal am sessellift versaut, brauch unbedingt einen neuen!!!!

bei toxoholics hab ich schon geschaut, find da aber nicht wirklich den passenden aufkleber....


----------



## simdiem (12. Mai 2012)

@ nukular. 
Schickes Rad. Zwecks Federwechsel. Vorspannung der Feder auf ganz zurück drehen. Vorspannungsknopf mit 32er Nuss abschrauben. Gabel eintauchen. Feder sitzt fest drinnen, also kräftig rausziehen. Dann neue Feder reindrücken und Knopf draufschrauben. Neue Feder kannst du einfetten.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (12. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> schaut super aus, ist da nicht normalerweise ein oranger lenker montiert?



nope, nur beim speedzone. Auf der Produktseite vom Rockzone ist zwar ein orangener Lenker zu sehen (bei den kleinen Bildern), das Bild ist aber eigentlich vom speedzone (zu sehen an der boxxer im Hintergrund). 



simdiem schrieb:


> @ nukular.
> Schickes Rad. Zwecks Federwechsel. Vorspannung der Feder auf ganz zurück drehen. Vorspannungsknopf mit 32er Nuss abschrauben. Gabel eintauchen. Feder sitzt fest drinnen, also kräftig rausziehen. Dann neue Feder reindrücken und Knopf draufschrauben. Neue Feder kannst du einfetten.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Thx, hatte ich alles schon soweit gemacht, nur bevor ich da feste dran ziehe wollte ich lieber nochmal fragen, nachher hab ich da was in der Hand was eigentlich gar nicht demontierbar sein sollte xD

btw: Die neue alte Feder, also die grüne die eigentlich hätte verbaut sein sollen, ist achon gefettet. Also entweder werden die gefettet an Canyon geliefert, oder irgend ein Genie bei Canyon hat die Feder ein zweites mal getauscht und damit die richtige wieder ausgebaut...

ach ja, wo stehen die Drehmomente für Trackflip und die obere Dämpferschraube? Hab dazu im Handbuch nix gefunden...


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Mai 2012)

Die stehen auch nicht im handbuch.
Findet man keine info zu.
Musste mich ran tasten.
Glaube es waren 8-10


----------



## Stromberg (12. Mai 2012)

Mir hat Canyon was von 12 Nm geschrieben, als ich mein Problem geschildert habe.


----------



## tomu (12. Mai 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich mein FRX auch endlich
> 
> 
> jetzt erstmal in den Keller ein paar Kleinigkeiten machen...Hinterbaufeder wechseln, andere Griffe dran und Pins in die Pedale.
> ...



So sollte die originale "Blaue Feder" aussehen.

Von der Grünen habe ich leider kein bild.


----------



## visualex (12. Mai 2012)

@nuklear2008 Hast du das Rad mal im Auslieferungszustand gewogen?

Mein Rockzone in L wiegt so wie ich es bei Canyon abgeholt habe ohne Padale 16,6 Kg. Wenn ich mit der Personenwage mich und das Rad wiege, sind es sogar nur 16,4 Kg. Das überrascht mich doch sehr. Ich hab mit deutlich über 17 Kg gerechnet bei Größe L. Allerdings ist bei mir hinten leider nicht der Highroller sondern der Ardent verbaut. 

Morgen geht es nach Winterberg, das erste mal im richtigen Gelände. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## julius09 (12. Mai 2012)

Hab dich gesehen. Scheinst ja Spaß gehabt zu haben


----------



## nukular2008 (13. Mai 2012)

Hab nur mit der Personenwaagen-Delta Methode gewogen, da ich leider keine Hängewaage habe. Mit Pedalen (Spank Spike, noch ohne Pins) waren es da 17,1 kg.

Der Ardent wird wohl immer verbaut bei Rockzone, ist ja auch auf dem Bild, nur in der Beschreibung stehts eben falsch auf der Canyon HP.

Ach ja, bei mir berührt der Umwerfer übrigens den Rahmen wenn der Dämpfer ausgebaut ist. Mit Dämpfer, aber ohne Feder hab ich allerdings nicht getestet.

Ich werd das Bike morgen auch mal im Gelände testen, allerdings nicht Bikepark sondern nur Homespot (wobei der auch schon gut was zu bieten hat).
Schon faszinierend übrigens wie schnell man sich z.B. an nen breiten Lenker gewöhnt...nach dem bisschen rumgekurve heute kam mir der Lenker an meinem Hardtail heute Abend direkt winzig vor


----------



## s1c (14. Mai 2012)

nächste woche ist es bei mir soweit! Tante am Telefon meinte, dass ich einer der ersten in KW21 wäre und es wohl anfang/mitte nächste Woche kommt. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. Mai 2012)

@Nukular2008

Schönes Bike haste da 
ich wünsch dir sehr viel Spaß damit! Und den wirst du ziemlich sicher haben.

@All
Wie klappte das Ausbohren der Schraube ?


Nachdem ich seit Freitag jede freie Sekunde dazu genutzt habe, den Hobel durch die Gegend zu treten, komm ich dann jetzt auch nochmal dazu, hier im Forum was zu posten 

Als Fazit von mittlerweile ca. 12 Betriebsstunden kann ich nur sagen: immernoch Wahnsinn! 
Ich bin mehr als nur zufrieden mit dem Bike. Alle Teile laufen super und das Bike fühlt sich richtig gut an. Wenn es auch danach scheint, dass der CCDB meiner Boxxer etwas die Show stielt.
Es ist wendig, geht gut Bergab und läd dazu auch noch ein wirklich jede Möglichkeit zum springen zu nutzen. 
Da ich im Westerwald wohne, geht es quasi nicht anders, dass ich das Bike zum Spot trete. Auch das geht mit dem FRX wunderbar. Deutlich besser, als ich erwartet hätte!
 Der "Wohlfühl-Faktor" auf dem Torque ist so groß, dass die Eingewöhnungszeit, nachdem ich fast nen ganzes Jahr nicht mehr richtig gefahren bin, überraschend kurz war. 
Ich kann also jedem nur zum Kauf raten!

Von Problemen wurde ich eigentlich auch komplett verschont.
Dazu muss ich jetzt aber sagen, dass ich auch noch keinen Federwechsel durchgeführt habe und daher meine Imbusschraube noch ganz ist. Laufräder und Steuersatz waren ja sowieso ein anderes Modell am Flashzone.
Das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist, sind die wie schon erwähnt schnell abgenutzten Schraubecken am CCDB und ein wenig Spiel in der Hinterradnabe der Deemax. Was ich aber durch festziehen des Lagers wieder beheben konnte. 
Frage an die anderen Flashzone fahrer: War das bei euch auch so ? Was habt ihr das für Erfahrungen bezüglich der Kraftaufwendung zum festziehen des Lagers ?

Zum Abschluss noch ein Bild vom Bike am Trail:




Bilder vom FRX in Bewegung gibts dann im Laufe des Tages im entsprechenden Thread ^^

Das nächste Update gibts dann Ende Mai, wenn die neue KeFü da ist.


----------



## SunTzu (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo

ich überlege mir ein FRX zu holen.
derzeit fahre ich ein Big Hit 2009 in L. Oberrohr 608, reach 445
Das Torpue in L hat 585 bzw 415.

Kann mir evtl jemand der ein vergleichbares Bike wie das Big Hit gefahren ist, ob das torpue wirklich so kurz ist, oder ob es nur an der Messmethode der Hersteller liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (14. Mai 2012)

Also gemessen wird eigentlich bei allen Herstellern gleich. 
Das FRX ist in der tat etwas kürzer wie das BigHit.
Ich bin bis letztes Jahr auch ein BigHit in L gefahren. Allerdings von 2007. 
Jetzt habe ich ein FRX in M und bin mehr als zufrieden. Die Geometrie passt sehr gut. 
Ich bin allerdings auch nur 173cm....


----------



## rekcelopop12 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Ich bin momentan am überlegen mir ein torque frx zu holen weiß aber nicht ob ich mir ein 
playzone,rockzone oder dropzone holen soll.
Ich fahre momentan ein Hardtail und will mit dem fahhrad kleine touren fahrten, in den Bikepark gehen und etwas downhill fahren.
Gibt es andere Marken oder Modelle die mehr zu empfehlen sind?
Das Trailflow spricht mir nicht so zu.
lg


----------



## das_pat (14. Mai 2012)

rekcelopop12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin momentan am überlegen mir ein torque frx zu holen weiß aber nicht ob ich mir ein
> playzone,rockzone oder dropzone holen soll.
> Ich fahre momentan ein Hardtail und will mit dem fahhrad kleine touren fahrten, in den Bikepark gehen und etwas downhill fahren.
> ...



Ich nutze mein FRX auch für Touren und Park, habe das Playzone, komme bestens in allen Lebenslagen mit dem Bike klar, fahre es "out of the Box" selbst Anstiege sind mit dem 36er Kettenblatt vorne recht gut machbar.


----------



## rekcelopop12 (14. Mai 2012)

Ok ich lese den threat schon etwas länger mit 
Viele haben beim Playzone den dämpfer oder die Gabel ausgetauscht.Lohnt sich das?
Oder sollte man dich gleich das Dropzone oder das Rockzone kaufen?


----------



## das_pat (14. Mai 2012)

ich habe noch nichts von getauschten gabeln/dämpfern gelesen, höchstens von den verbauten federn, wie sich was evtl lohnt, mußt du am ende ja selber entscheiden, das fahrwerk ist eigentlich sehr gut, einzig auf dein gewicht muß es abgestimmt werden


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Mai 2012)

rekcelopop12 schrieb:


> Ok ich lese den threat schon etwas länger mit
> Viele haben beim Playzone den dämpfer oder die Gabel ausgetauscht.Lohnt sich das?
> Oder sollte man dich gleich das Dropzone oder das Rockzone kaufen?



was heißt lohnen.
das verbaute material ist ja nicht schlecht!
aber manch einer wechselt halt gerne was aus, einfach weil er bock auf was anderes hat (hab ich auch gemacht, beim Speedzone)
davon würde ich mich nicht irritieren lassen


----------



## rekcelopop12 (14. Mai 2012)

Ok,
ich wieg halt ohne bikerklamotten 53 kg und bin nur 1,68 groß


----------



## rekcelopop12 (14. Mai 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> was heißt lohnen.
> das verbaute material ist ja nicht schlecht!
> aber manch einer wechselt halt gerne was aus, einfach weil er bock auf was anderes hat (hab ich auch gemacht, beim Speedzone)
> davon würde ich mich nicht irritieren lassen



was hast du getauscht?


----------



## rekcelopop12 (14. Mai 2012)

Aber was meint ihr lohnt sich der aufpreis von dem playzone,zum rockzone oder zum Dropzone ? 
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (14. Mai 2012)

rekcelopop12 schrieb:


> Aber was meint ihr lohnt sich der aufpreis von dem playzone,zum rockzone oder zum Dropzone ?
> lg



Ich hab ein Frx 9.0 Ltd von 2010 in Super Zustand mit Fox 40`etc. zu verkaufen. Größe würde dir perfekt passen. Geht günstig aus. 

Bei Interesse ->PN


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Mai 2012)

rekcelopop12 schrieb:


> was hast du getauscht?



bis auf rahmen, gabel, vorbau und dämpfer ist nun alles anders 
aktuelles Bild folgt die Tage


----------



## DaveTheBraveId (14. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Ich nutze mein FRX auch für Touren und Park, habe das Playzone, komme bestens in allen Lebenslagen mit dem Bike klar, fahre es "out of the Box" selbst Anstiege sind mit dem 36er Kettenblatt vorne recht gut machbar.


Ich hab meins auch nu gefahren, ich kann dir nur zustimmen, es ist der hammer, ich bereue den kauf nicht


----------



## rekcelopop12 (14. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> ich habe noch nichts von getauschten gabeln/dämpfern gelesen, höchstens von den verbauten federn, wie sich was evtl lohnt, mußt du am ende ja selber entscheiden, das fahrwerk ist eigentlich sehr gut, einzig auf dein gewicht muß es abgestimmt werden



Doch es wurd en paar mal der dämpfer zu nem vivid air gewechselt


----------



## das_pat (14. Mai 2012)

ja gut aus gewichtsgründen, jetzt werd nicht kleinlich, außerdem war das ein torque fr nicht frx  (wenn wir jetzt schon wirlich nach kleinigkeiten suchen)


----------



## das_pat (14. Mai 2012)

also ich hab mittlerweile touren, anstiege, diverse parks, trails, dh-tracks durch, mir taugt der dämpfer beim playzone! außerdem mag ich`s etwas straffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rekcelopop12 (14. Mai 2012)

Ok scheint das das playzone en gutes bike ist 
Aber meine eigentlcieh Frage ob sich der Aufpreis zum Dropzone lohnt steht noch ofen.


----------



## das_pat (14. Mai 2012)

ja lohnen tut sich das schon, du bekommst halt bessere parts, es kommt halt immer drauf an in wie weit du die einstellmöglichkeiten am fahrwerk benötigst, auch ist es vom gesamtaufbau glaube ich ein paar hundert gramm leichter, aber wenn du dich etwas mit der sache auseinandersetzen würdest, findest du dein passendes bike auch selber


----------



## rekcelopop12 (15. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> ja lohnen tut sich das schon, du bekommst halt bessere parts, es kommt halt immer drauf an in wie weit du die einstellmöglichkeiten am fahrwerk benötigst, auch ist es vom gesamtaufbau glaube ich ein paar hundert gramm leichter, aber wenn du dich etwas mit der sache auseinandersetzen würdest, findest du dein passendes bike auch selber



Ok mach ich das mal 
Aber ma wird ja whl ma nach Meinungen fragen dürfen  
Mal sehen was ich mir holen werde 
LG


----------



## bonny-m (16. Mai 2012)

Hi, kann von euch jemand sagen ob ich am FRX Dropzone 2012  was plan fräsen muss um nee Hamerschmidt zu verbauen, und welche Länge hat das Trettlager. Habe da nicht so den plan davon


----------



## pb12 (16. Mai 2012)

Mal ne Frage an alle Rockzone Besitzer: schleift bei euch auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt auch die Kette über die untere Querverstrebung am Umwerfer? 
Die größten 3 Ritzel gehen ohne schleifen, drunter fängts an. Mir ist klar, dass die kleinsten Ritzel auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt nicht gefahren werden sollten, aber nur die 3 größten finde ich doch ein bisschen wenig.


----------



## nukular2008 (16. Mai 2012)

hab grad mal auf die schnelle geguckt, bei mir scheint da auch was zu schleifen - aber nicht am Umwerfer wenn ich das gerade richtig gesehen hab


----------



## simdiem (16. Mai 2012)

Bilder, dann kann euch geholfen werden


----------



## pb12 (17. Mai 2012)

hab auch schon welche gemacht 

hier ist die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt und dem kleinsten Ritzel:






hier kleines KB und 6. Ritzel:






hier kleines KB und 9. Ritzel (lÃ¤uft nchtmehr Ã¼ber den Umwerfer, aber irgendwas anders schleift. Was das ist konnte ich noch nicht feststellen):






â¬: irgendwie bin ich zu doof das mit den Bildern hinzubekommen...mal suchen

â¬Â²: so

â¬Â³: RahmengrÃ¶Ãe ist Ã¼brigens M. Wenn meine Austauschfeder kommt schau ich auch mal was der Umwerfer bei vollstÃ¤ndigem Einfedern mit dem Sitzrohr macht. Bisher kommt er ja nichtmal in die NÃ¤he (wiege ca 73kg)  Aber sonst fÃ¤hrt sich das Rad so unglaublich gut...ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es sogar Bergauf besser geht als mein Nerve AM


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Mai 2012)

Kann man den umwerfer nicht tiefer setzen?
Man bin ich froh, dass ich nicht 2fach fahre.


----------



## pb12 (17. Mai 2012)

Nicht so ohne weiteres glaube ich. Ich hab bisher zwar weder die Kurbel noch den Umwerfer abgenommen, aber das sieht so aus, als müsste man da dann die Löcher in der Adapterplatte bearbeiten. Zudem streift das innere Leitblech des Umwerfers auf der Adapterplatte lang:





Aber eigentlich wollte ich ja eher wissen, ob das bei anderen Rädern auch so ist, oder ob da bei mir was nicht stimmt  
Beim Betrachten des Produktbildes auf canyon.de ist mir grad aufgefallen, dass der abgebildete Umwerfer im fraglichen Bereich anders aussieht. Bei Der Ausstattungsliste steht, dass der Umwerfer für 3 Kettenblätter geeignet sein soll.
Der bei mir verbaute ist aber offensichtlich das 2*10 low direct mount Modell. 
Vielleicht liegts ja daran...

nukular2008, was ist denn bei dir verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (17. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist auch der 2x10 verbaut.
Hab heute nochmal drauf geachtet, es schleift doch an der gleichen Stelle wie bei dir (Größe L). Ist natürlich doof sowas, aber stört mich jetzt nicht so besonders, da ich mit dem kleinen Blatt vorne eh nur die großen Blätter hinten fahre.

Ich bin übrigens schon froh 2-fach zu fahren, denn das FRX die Halde hochzutreten ist schon anstrengender als mit dem Hardtail die gleiche Strecke zu fahren. War natürlich auch nicht anders zu erwarten, vor allem noch mit Saftyjacket und FF.


----------



## pb12 (17. Mai 2012)

OK, danke fürs nachschauen 

Ich schätze dann muss ich etwas Dampf in den Beinen zulegen, damit ich mehr auf dem großen Blatt fahren kann


----------



## das_pat (17. Mai 2012)

versucht mal 1fach mit 32er kb vorn und die normale 36/11 kassette hinten, so kommt man gut bergauf


----------



## simdiem (17. Mai 2012)

@pb12

ich hatte mit meinem Umwerfer auch diverse Probleme. Habe einen 3fach Sram X9 Direct Mount S3 Umwerfer. Hier mal mein Bericht, wie ich meine Probleme gelöst habe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9456537&postcount=1731

und

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9458638&postcount=1749

Ich kann bei mir auf meinem kleinen Kettenblatt 22 Zähne alle 10 hinteren Gänge schalten, ohne dass etwas streift.

Der Abstand zwischen innerem und äußerem Leitblecht beträgt 14,5 mm. Gemessen direkt an dem Steg, wo bei dir die Kette streift.
Der Abstand von Kettenstrebe zur Unterseite dieses Steges beträgt bei mir 11mm. Ich fahre übrigens auch ein FRX in M. Kannst bei dir ja mal nachmessen, vielleicht helfen dir die Maße.


So, ich konnte heute auch endlich mal mein FRX artgerecht bewegen. Ich war im Bikepark Beerfelden. 

Netter Bikepark, und am Ende habe ich sogar eine Strecke gefunden, die mir zusagt... Man muss sagen, dass bei dem Bikepark die Strecken so gut wie nicht geshaped sind und somit das alles höchst uneben und teilweise sehr stark verwurzelt ist. 

Ich bin zuerst mit der 185 High Einstellung gefahren. 25-26% Sag ca mit Ausrüstung. Das ganze war relativ holprig und nicht ganz zufriedenstellend. 

Später habe ich dann am Parkplatz mal den Trackflip umgeschraubt auf 203 Low.  Ich liebe das Teil!  
Das Fahrgefühl war als hätte man ein komplett anderes Bike. Hammer. 
Der Hinterbau (ca 35% Sag) war viiiiiiel schluckfreudiger und hat sehr gut glatt  gebügelt.  Super geil!! 
Das Bike gebe ich nichtmehr her!! Leicht irritierend war, dass ich mehrmals bei der 203Low Einstellung mit der Ferse des Schuhs am Boden gestriffen bin ^^. Hauptsächlich bei großzügiger FW-Ausnutzung -.- Ist das euch auch schon passiert?

Zufrieden bin ich aber immer noch nicht mit der Gabel. Im Vergleich zum Hinterbau ist diese immer noch viel zu hart. Heute maximal 150mm FW-Ausnutzung, wo ich am Hinterbau schon einen sehr leichten Durchschlag hatte. Jemand irgendwelche Tipps??? Verbaut ist die lilane Feder 54-68 kg....

Hier mal ein Foto aufm Weg zum BP: 185 High Einstellung





Und ein Photo nachm Putzen nach dem BP: 203 Low Einstellung





Achja, Bikepark Setup @ 16,6 kg


----------



## pb12 (17. Mai 2012)

Danke für deinen Post! 
Die Innenbreite beträgt bei mir auch knapp 15mm.
Der Abstand von der Kettenstrebe zur unteren Querstrebe vom Umwerfer liegt jedoch bei knapp 20mm, das wird wohl das Problem sein. 
Durch einen Umwerfertausch sollte das dann ja zu beheben sein.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## simdiem (17. Mai 2012)

pb12 schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Post!
> Die Innenbreite beträgt bei mir auch knapp 15mm.
> Der Abstand von der Kettenstrebe zur unteren Querstrebe vom Umwerfer liegt jedoch bei knapp 20mm, das wird wohl das Problem sein.
> Durch einen Umwerfertausch sollte das dann ja zu beheben sein.
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Umwerfertausch wirklich zum gewünschten Ziel führt. Eventuell könntest du zuerst versuchen, Langlöcher in die Adapterplatte zu feilen...

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (18. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @pb12
> 
> ich hatte mit meinem Umwerfer auch diverse Probleme. Habe einen 3fach Sram X9 Direct Mount S3 Umwerfer. Hier mal mein Bericht, wie ich meine Probleme gelöst habe:
> 
> ...



Versuch mal 185low, das passt perfekt zu Gabel, kann das sein das du deinen Federweg der Gabel nicht voll ausnutzt weil du mit dein Gewicht mehr auf dem Hinterrad hängen hast? Ich hab mich anfangs auch etwas schwer damit getan zentral auf dem Bike zu sitzen, die Front ist doch recht flach und etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn es richtig steil und ruppig wird. Ich fahre mittlerweile ohne Druckstufe am Dämpfer (außer bei langen Anstiegen) finde das da das Fahrwerk sehr gut harmoniert.

Geb der Gabel noch etwas mehr Zeit, die wird noch richtig schön fluffig, meine funktioniert mittlerweile immer besser


----------



## pb12 (18. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Umwerfertausch wirklich zum gewünschten Ziel führt. Eventuell könntest du zuerst versuchen, Langlöcher in die Adapterplatte zu feilen...
> 
> Gruß Simon



Ich hab an meinem AM genau den Umwerfer den du verwendest, wenn ich das gestern richtig gesehen hab, den probiere ich einfach mal aus, vielleicht klappts ja


----------



## s1c (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

wer von euch ist eigentlich Samstag in Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (18. Mai 2012)

ich werd mir das Spektakel mal anschauen...aber ohne Bike


----------



## das_pat (18. Mai 2012)

red bull tv  ich hock mich lieber mit ner kühlen halben vor die glotze


----------



## Bike_Ride (18. Mai 2012)

Mal ne andere, mir fast schon peinliche Frage:
Die X12 Steckachse wird nur durch ihr eigenes Gewinde festgeschraubt oder ist die Schraube, an dem auch das Schaltauge hängt, zum klemmen da ? Der Klemmspalt im Rahmen hatte mich etwas verwundert....


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Mal ne andere, mir fast schon peinliche Frage:
> Die X12 Steckachse wird nur durch ihr eigenes Gewinde festgeschraubt oder ist die Schraube, an dem auch das Schaltauge hängt, zum klemmen da ? Der Klemmspalt im Rahmen hatte mich etwas verwundert....



^^ Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Laut Canyon Anleitungsbuch ist die Schaltwerksschraube zum Spannen da. Ich mache es so:

Radausbau: Schaltwerksschraube lockern. Dann Steckachse aufschrauben.

Radeinbau: Steckachse reinschrauben, bis sich die Steckachsmutter mitdreht. Dann Schaltwerksschraube festziehen, dann die Steckachse mit dem gewünschten Drehmoment festziehen.

Ob das so richtig ist, kein Plan. Halten tuts auf jeden Fall und die Sinnhaftigkeit scheint mir auch gegeben zu sein. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Versuch mal 185low, das passt perfekt zu Gabel, kann das sein das du deinen Federweg der Gabel nicht voll ausnutzt weil du mit dein Gewicht mehr auf dem Hinterrad hängen hast? Ich hab mich anfangs auch etwas schwer damit getan zentral auf dem Bike zu sitzen, die Front ist doch recht flach und etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn es richtig steil und ruppig wird. Ich fahre mittlerweile ohne Druckstufe am Dämpfer (außer bei langen Anstiegen) finde das da das Fahrwerk sehr gut harmoniert.
> 
> Geb der Gabel noch etwas mehr Zeit, die wird noch richtig schön fluffig, meine funktioniert mittlerweile immer besser



Also allzuweit sollte ich nicht mit dem Arsch über dem Hinterrad hängen. Beerfelden ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich steil. Ich gebe der Gabel noch ein-zwei Monate. Auf eine noch weichere Feder umzusteigen ist nicht so sinnvoll oder?


----------



## das_pat (18. Mai 2012)

hau mal einfach vor der fahrt gabelöl mit einem lappen auf die standrohre, die staubschutzringe sitzen recht straff an den standrohren, ich mach das auch so, das muß sich erstmal einlaufen, wollte das auch nicht glauben aber die gabel braucht wirklich zeit, morgen prügel ich sie mal wieder etwas durch  wenn die standrohre furztrocken sind wird die einfach bockig bei mir will sie dann auch nicht wirklich

eigentlich sollte so eine teure gabel schon von anfang an tadellos funtionieren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> hau mal einfach vor der fahrt gabelöl mit einem lappen auf die standrohre,


 
oder das Rad vor der fahrt mal auf den kopf stellen, hilft auch


----------



## das_pat (18. Mai 2012)

nicht wirklich, hab es über nacht schon öfters stehen gehabt


----------



## Arne (19. Mai 2012)

wahrscheinlich ist bei dir einfach zu wenig öl drin


----------



## das_pat (19. Mai 2012)

denk ich mittlerweile auch, mir fehlt nur die lust die gabel auszubauen, wüßte einer zufällig wo ich die Liste mit den genauen ölmengen herbekomme?


----------



## simdiem (19. Mai 2012)

http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/012/index.html

Nr. 70 oder Nr. 71. Das kann dir so recht niemand sagen. Wieder mal eine Glanzleistung von Fox  :kotz: 

Hatte mir diesbezüglich auch schon überlegt bei  Toxo anzurufen, aber noch keine Zeit gefunden... 

Vielleicht hast du bei deiner Recherche mehr Glück...

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (19. Mai 2012)

super wären es 10ml unterschied wäre es mir ja egal aber 60ml? das sind ja mehrere cm füllstand unterschied  wahnsinn, kann man das nicht deutlicher schreiben? das liegt an der abstammung, alles was aus dem englischen raum kommt, oder von dort abstammt bringt nix zustande, ich arbeite ja im weiten sinne für die inselaffen, mich regt das schon gar nicht mehr auf  aber typisch ist es trotzdem


----------



## simdiem (19. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> ich arbeite ja im weiten sinne für die inselaffen, mich regt das schon gar nicht mehr auf



  sehr geil!!    Wer erbarmt sich jetzt und versucht das mit Toxo zu klären? 


Und noch was wollte ich einwerfen. Thema Bremsscheiben. Wie ich gesehen habe gibt es mittlerweile schon Bremsscheiben aus Titan. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Und 2. Bremsscheiben von Alligator. Sind diese für Freeride überhaupt zu empfehlen oder ist das über das Ziel hinausgeschossen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (19. Mai 2012)

meinst du nicht das titanscheiben etwas übertrieben sind? es gibt ja auch lager welche du bei der dämpferfeder einbauen kannst um die dafür sorgen, daß sich die feder nicht beim koprimieren verdreht... ob ich das als hobbyfahrer brauche??? glaub ich würde das nicht mal merken, genauso wenig wie die 3gramm leichteren sauteuren scheiben


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> denk ich mittlerweile auch, mir fehlt nur die lust die gabel auszubauen, wüßte einer zufällig wo ich die Liste mit den genauen ölmengen herbekomme?


 
brauchst nicht unbedingt die Gabel komplett zerlegen wenn du nur Schmieröl einfüllen willst  

aber schaut euch mal das Video auf MTB Freeride Mario Lenzen Tooltime Folge 70 Fox 36 180 an !! 
und unter dem Video reichliche fragen und Antworten


----------



## simdiem (20. Mai 2012)

Weiß wer, ob in der Code im FRX organische oder Sintermetallbeläge drinnen stecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (20. Mai 2012)

@simdiem

Kann es sein, dass deine Feder zu kurz ist?
Sieht nicht nach ner 3" Feder aus.
Die sitzt extrem weit unten.


----------



## simdiem (20. Mai 2012)

Der Verkäufer hat sie als 250x3" deklariert. Sollte also passen...


----------



## schablone (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo, habe kürzlich festgestellt das meine Titanfeder (CaneCreek) nicht ins FRX 9.0 passt. Die Feder kratzt an der Wippe rumm. Wenn ich den Dämper anderst herum einbaue wäre das Problem gelöst, allerdings schlägt dann der Dämpfer gegen die Wippe kurz bevor er seine Endlage erreicht hat.
Werde mir wohl ne Abstandshülse drehen müssen um die Feder etwas weiter oben zu platzieren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit anderen Titanfedern für den Double Barrel im FRX?


----------



## christophersch (20. Mai 2012)

schablone schrieb:


> Hallo, habe kürzlich festgestellt das meine Titanfeder (CaneCreek) nicht ins FRX 9.0 passt. Die Feder kratzt an der Wippe rumm. Wenn ich den Dämper anderst herum einbaue wäre das Problem gelöst, allerdings schlägt dann der Dämpfer gegen die Wippe kurz bevor er seine Endlage erreicht hat.
> Werde mir wohl ne Abstandshülse drehen müssen um die Feder etwas weiter oben zu platzieren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit anderen Titanfedern für den Double Barrel im FRX?



ich fahre ebenfalls eine Titanfeder von Cane Creek im DB. Bei mir schleift nichts. (Flashzone, "L")


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Mai 2012)

Naja. Die sollte schon ihre 16cm freie Länge haben.
Sonst würde ich mal schwer bezweifeln, dass die den ganzen Hub des Dämpfers schafft.
Die sieht in meinen Augen eher wie eine 2.75er aus für 216/222mm Dämpfer.


----------



## das_pat (20. Mai 2012)

@ alle Titanfederfahrer

was bringt die Feder an Gewichtsunterschied?


----------



## christophersch (20. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> @ alle Titanfederfahrer
> 
> was bringt die Feder an Gewichtsunterschied?



bei mir waren es sage und schreibe 460g !!
Aber natürlich auch durch den Unterschied 500er ->300er


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sind es 200gr.
Allerdings 350stahl zu 450titan.
Wichtiger ist die geringere masse der feder im vergleich zur stahlversion.
Und die optik


----------



## simdiem (21. Mai 2012)

250er stahl zu 250er titan =300gr Differenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schablone (21. Mai 2012)

400er Stahl - 450 Titan 180 g (jeweils CaneCreek Federn)
450er Stahl - 450 Titan 240 g

@christophersch: Ich fahre das FRX in Größe M. Komisch. Ich versuche mal ein Bild zu machen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Zufrieden bin ich aber immer noch nicht mit der Gabel. Im Vergleich zum Hinterbau ist diese immer noch viel zu hart. Heute maximal 150mm FW-Ausnutzung, wo ich am Hinterbau schon einen sehr leichten Durchschlag hatte. Jemand irgendwelche Tipps??? Verbaut ist die lilane Feder 54-68 kg....


Gibts da noch eine weichere Feder? Wenn ja: ausprobieren!




das_pat schrieb:


> @ alle Titanfederfahrer
> 
> was bringt die Feder an Gewichtsunterschied?


Bei mir waren es (allerdings beim 216er Dämpfer) exakt 200g. (Vivid Stahlfeder 300lbs vs. Nukeproof Shockwave Ti 300lbs)


Falls jemand noch einen feinen Dämpfer fürs FRX sucht, CRC hat gerade den 2011er Vivid R2C in 241/76 inkl. 500er Feder für 217 drin: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61009


----------



## christophersch (21. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Zufrieden bin ich aber immer noch nicht mit der Gabel. Im Vergleich zum Hinterbau ist diese immer noch viel zu hart. Heute maximal 150mm FW-Ausnutzung, wo ich am Hinterbau schon einen sehr leichten Durchschlag hatte. Jemand irgendwelche Tipps??? Verbaut ist die lilane Feder 54-68 kg....



Ich fahre meine 40`auch sehr straff, aber komme damit Super zurecht. Nicht wirklich viel Federwegs-Ausnutzung, aber ich habe auch nie das Gefühl, dass es weicher sein muss. Dann würde ich gar nichts mehr vom Untergrund spüren...

Von daher würde ich dir eher nicht zu einer weicheren Feder raten. Zumal deine Feder eh noch etwas weicher wird.

Hinten darfs ruhig Staubsauger sein


----------



## Bike_Ride (22. Mai 2012)

@Simdiem

Danke für die Antwort bezüglich der Steckachse!

Hast du mal Versucht in der Gabel die komplette Compression rauszudrehen? 



Bei mir stand gestern Update 2.0 an. Endlich ne schwarze KeFü:












Gewicht liegt nu bei ca 16,65 Kg.
Demnächst kommen dann hoffentlich noch die leichteren Schläuche und die schwarze Sattelklemme an. Wobei die Sattelklemme nur nen optischen Nutzen hat.
Sonst noch einer ne Idee für ne sinnige Gewichtsersparnis ? Außer ner Titanfeder?


----------



## Caspar720 (22. Mai 2012)

Komplett auf Schläuche verzichten und Tubeless fahren? Die Felge ist ja schon komplett Tubeless rdy, oder?


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Mai 2012)

Da ich meinen sattel nie groß verstelle habe ich ne schwarze slim clamp genommen (9gr)
Sieht super aus und spart ~40gr. 
Ansonsten ginge halt nur eine leichtere vorbau/lenker combo oder leichtere reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (22. Mai 2012)

Bremse, Sattel, Feder.


----------



## yamsen250 (23. Mai 2012)

Speedzone Lagerspiel obere Gabelbrücke ?!

Hallo an alle *FRX Speedzone Fahrer*,

bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, checke gerade mein neues FRX Speedzone für die ersten Bikeparkeinsätze, dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen;

Das Lager des oberen Steuerkpopfrohres hat Spiel gegenüber den Gabelschaft, es lässt sich durch festziehen der oberen Gabelbrücke auch nicht beheben.
Man merkt das deutlich wenn mann die Vorderbremse zieht, dabei die Finger über Steuerkopfrohr und Abdeckkappe tut und das bike vor und zurück bewegt, mindestens 1mm Spiel !!!

Ist das normal, gehört das bei der Boxxergabel so ?!  (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen)

Ein zweites; 
*STECKACHSE* vorne (BOXXER Gabel) ich höre hier kein klicken (sollte ja 8xklicken, dann passts), bei meiner Achse klickt gar nichts *?!?! *

habt ihr diese Probleme bei euren Bikes auch festgestellt ?!?!


----------



## s1c (23. Mai 2012)

yamsen250 schrieb:


> Speedzone Lagerspiel obere Gabelbrücke ?!
> 
> Hallo an alle *FRX Speedzone Fahrer*,
> 
> ...


Gab es da nicht Probleme mit dem Steuersatz und deswegen haben alle neuen Bikes nun einen besseren drin?


----------



## USB (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo ,

schau doch mal in den Speedzone 6.0 "fred " da steht alles. Falls die
das immer noch nicht geändert hätten wäre das wirklich nicht fein. 

Gruss
USB




yamsen250 schrieb:


> Speedzone Lagerspiel obere Gabelbrücke ?!
> 
> 
> Hallo an alle *FRX Speedzone Fahrer*,
> ...


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Mai 2012)

Schau mal nach ob du die 40er serie als steuersatz hast oder nicht.
Wenn nicht....anrufen und dann schicken die dir einen.


----------



## firefix (23. Mai 2012)

yamsen250 schrieb:


> Speedzone Lagerspiel obere Gabelbrücke ?!
> 
> Ein zweites;
> *STECKACHSE* vorne (BOXXER Gabel) ich höre hier kein klicken (sollte ja 8xklicken, dann passts), bei meiner Achse klickt gar nichts *?!?! *




Zu 1. wenn du noch das "Plastiklager" verbaut hast schickt dir Canyon umsonst ein richtiges.

zu 2. war bei mir auch so beim ersten Versuch. 2-3 mal mit passenden Drehmoment anziehen und das sollte sich erledigt haben.


----------



## yamsen250 (23. Mai 2012)

...danke für dir raschen Antworten und Hinweise, bin mir sicher das da ein falsches Lager verbaut wurde, mein bike ist eines der ersten Serie, mal abwarten was canyon zurückschreibt, 
einschicken werde ich das bike deshalb sicher nicht !!

*zur Steckachse;  *wenn man die Achse ausbgebaut hat, die lange (M6er) inbusschraube herausschraubt, sind dann in diesen 3 Bohrungen im inneren der Steckachse, bei euch irgendwelche "Kugeln" oder dergleichen drinnen ?!? denn von irgendwoher sollte ja das "klicken" beim festziehen der Schraube in eingebauten Zustand ja kommen, bei mir sehe ich da jedenfalls nur 3 "leere" Bohrungen ?!?! und die Funktion des gegenklemmens der Steckachse dürfte so nicht gegeben sein !!!

beste grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Mai 2012)

bei mir klickt auch nix.
hält trotzdem problemlos.
ich dreh die immer so an, dann man merkt, dass die schraube langsam anzieht.
das reicht dann locker.
ist dein steuersatz noch orange?
wenn ja, dann ist es noch der alte.
an deiner stelle würde ich anrufen!
geht schneller.....viel schneller. ich hatte dienstags angerufen und freitags war der neue schon da!


----------



## simdiem (23. Mai 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> geht schneller.....viel schneller. ich hatte dienstags angerufen und freitags war der neue schon da!



Schnell wäre Lieferung am Mittwoch gewesen. 


Kleine Fragerunde. 

Hat jemand von euch Lust, einen weißen Code Sattel gegen einen schwarzen zu tauschen?

Oder weißen Elixir Sattel gegen weißen Code Sattel?

Gruß Simon


----------



## CombiS (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch aussieht, bei meinen Deemax Laufrädern sind hinten Speichen locker und das nach dem Rookies Cup in Winterberg, wo ich das Bike zum ersten mal gefahrn bin.
Wie ist die Einspeichqualität bei euch so ?

Juls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (24. Mai 2012)

ist doch normal, daß sich bei einem neuen LRS die speichen erstmal "setzen" müßen, kurz nachspannen und gut is, ist auch keine hexerei


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> ist doch normal, daß sich bei einem neuen LRS die speichen erstmal "setzen" müßen


Das ist aber doppelter Unsinn... erstens müssen sich bei einem *gescheit* eingespeichten Laufrad (also kein Actionsports- oder CRC-Murks und das sind die Deemax nun echt nicht) nichts setzen und zweitens hat er geschrieben, dass die Speichen *locker* sind, das hat mit "Setzen" nicht im Geringsten etwas zu tun und klingt für mich, als wäre da die Spannung zu gering gewesen und die hätten sich durch die Belastung (bzw. genau gesagt *Ent*lastung) beim Fahren gelockert - sowas sollte bei einem Laufrad NIE vorkommen, selbst bei einem mittelmäßig eingespeichten nicht...!


----------



## christophersch (24. Mai 2012)

So, Leute! Ich werde mich für eine Weile verabschieden (10W.). Mein Flaszone wird die nächsten 4 Wochen ordentlich rangenommen. Whistler ist angesagt!

Freu' mich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd. Vor allem auf A-Line und die Grabapple Hits!
Ich halt euch aber mit Helm-Cam Aufnahmen auf dem Laufenden!

Bis denn, 

& keep on rockin!

-Christopher


----------



## anulu (24. Mai 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAALTER!!!! 
Wünsch dir verdammt viel Spaß da drüber und ja ich bin so unglaublich neidisch auf dich


----------



## CombiS (24. Mai 2012)

Ja klar werd die Speichen nachziehen, aber wie `Smubob´ geschrieben hat sollte das bei so nem hochwertigen Laufradsatz eigentlich nicht sein.
Vorne ist "noch" alles gut, hinten gibt es aber einen Viertelkreis wo wirklich fast keine Spannung herrscht.
Beobachtet das mal zur Sicherheit.

Juls


----------



## simdiem (24. Mai 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> So, Leute! Ich werde mich für eine Weile verabschieden (10W.). Mein Flaszone wird die nächsten 4 Wochen ordentlich rangenommen. Whistler ist angesagt!
> 
> Freu' mich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd. Vor allem auf A-Line und die Grabapple Hits!
> Ich halt euch aber mit Helm-Cam Aufnahmen auf dem Laufenden!
> ...



Ich wünsche dir auch den Trip deines Lebens .  Dein erstes Mal in Whistler? Ich habe mir erst vor ein paar Tagen auf Youtube ein Whistler-Trip- Tagebuch angesehen und mir gedacht, da muss ich auch mal hin, sobald ich Bikeparktechnisch großspuriger unterwegs bin...

Viel Spass und alles Gute. Komm wieder heile heim!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## nukular2008 (24. Mai 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> So, Leute! Ich werde mich für eine Weile verabschieden (10W.). Mein Flaszone wird die nächsten 4 Wochen ordentlich rangenommen. Whistler ist angesagt!
> 
> Freu' mich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd. Vor allem auf A-Line und die Grabapple Hits!
> Ich halt euch aber mit Helm-Cam Aufnahmen auf dem Laufenden!
> ...



Viel Spaß, ich wünschte ich könnte mit 
Grad Strength in Numbers gesehen, der Part in Whistler war auf jeden Fall auch hammer 

Wo gehts denn die anderen 6 Wochen hin?


----------



## christophersch (24. Mai 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, ich wünschte ich könnte mit
> Grad Strength in Numbers gesehen, der Part in Whistler war auf jeden Fall auch hammer
> 
> Wo gehts denn die anderen 6 Wochen hin?



Ja, ich auch. Ich fang schon an zu träumen.
Danach gehts 3 wochen zu meinen Ellis nach Vietnam (nein, die wohnen da nicht^^sondern machen da auch nur Urlaub). die letzten knapp 2 wochen besuche ich einen ehem. Klassenkameraden in Hongkong. Komm also gut rum. (ist eigentlich nur "Frusturlaub", da ich kein Arbeitsvisum für Kanada mehr bekommen habe)

Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> So, Leute! Ich werde mich für eine Weile verabschieden (10W.). Mein Flaszone wird die nächsten 4 Wochen ordentlich rangenommen. Whistler ist angesagt!


Arsch! 




christophersch schrieb:


> Ich halt euch aber mit Helm-Cam Aufnahmen auf dem Laufenden!


So ist's brav  Dann nehm ich das oben auch wieder zurück 




CombiS schrieb:


> hinten gibt es aber einen Viertelkreis wo wirklich fast keine Spannung herrscht.
> Beobachtet das mal zur Sicherheit.


Auf so einem großen Stück... krass! Wegen sowas kann man sich auch schnell mal die Felge serschießen, grad bei sowas leichtem und weichen wie der Ultimate Felge. Also muss man wohl auch bei teuren System-LRS erstmal den Tensio dran halten, bevors losgehen kann  Man kann echt KEINEM mehr vertrauen - egal ob Ölmengen in der Gabel, Drehmomente am Hinterbau oder eben Speichenspannungen - überall wird gepfuscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaStinkyFan (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe IBC - Nutzer
Heute habe ich mein Canyon Dropzone erhalten..macht super Spaß das Ding.
Allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit dem CCDB, ursprünglich ist eine 500er feder montiert, da ich aber nur knapp 60 Kilo wiege ist die Federhärte (wenn ich mir die weiter vorne geschriebenen antworten so anschaue) viel zu hoch! Welche Federhärte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich dachte an eine 250er oder soo?

Gruß Jakob


----------



## simdiem (24. Mai 2012)

Hey Jakob,

ich fahre das FRX mit dem Van Dämpfer und wiege nackig 62 kg. Habe eine 250er Feder montiert. Ob du beim CCDB eine etwas härtere, oder eine etwas weichere Feder benötigst, können dir sicher die Anderen sagen.

Auf der Cane Creek Homepage ist ein Einstellungsrechner. Ich weiß nicht, ob der auch Federhärten drauf hat. Kannst ja mal nachschauen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## LordLinchpin (25. Mai 2012)

dann lass es mal in whistler krachen. da is eh grad n YT LassEs 2.0 WC LTD fahrer unterwegs, ich hoffe du machst ihn nass. dann kannste ihm noch sagen dass du nur da bist weil canyon ja "eh viel besser ist" und so. das würde mich amüsieren


----------



## s1c (25. Mai 2012)

Man ey, nach Whistler muss ich unbedingt auch noch mal. Was zahlt man denn so für son Trip dahin und 2 Wochen aufenthalt?


----------



## christophersch (25. Mai 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> dann lass es mal in whistler krachen. da is eh grad n YT LassEs 2.0 WC LTD fahrer unterwegs, ich hoffe du machst ihn nass. dann kannste ihm noch sagen dass du nur da bist weil canyon ja "eh viel besser ist" und so. das würde mich amüsieren



haha, genau! das werde ich machen. Hab dich übrigens in WiBe gesehen. Schwarze USD & Carbocage. ^^
hab am Bergamont Stand gearbeitet....

S1c: Flug ist recht günstig(ab 650Dollar), Unterkunft auch (ca. 500Dollar/Mon) Nur Lebensmittel, Ersatzteile und Bikepark sind teuer. Vor allem wenn man keine komplette Saison drüben ist, da es sich ab 2 Wochen erst rentiert...


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (25. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort simdiem!
Werde mir jetz denke auch eine 250er bestellen, mit der 500er komme ich höchstens auf einen SAG von 10-15% und das ist lächerlich, will mindestens 30-33%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (25. Mai 2012)

Gern geschehen. 
Mit der 250er Feder wirst du bei der 203mm FW Trackflip-Einstellung so um die 30% Sag haben. In der 185mm FW Einstellung so zwischen 20-25%

Gruß Simon


----------



## Stromberg (25. Mai 2012)

KonaStinkyFan schrieb:


> Hallo liebe IBC - Nutzer
> Heute habe ich mein Canyon Dropzone erhalten..macht super Spaß das Ding.
> Allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit dem CCDB, ursprünglich ist eine 500er feder montiert, da ich aber nur knapp 60 Kilo wiege ist die Federhärte (wenn ich mir die weiter vorne geschriebenen antworten so anschaue) viel zu hoch! Welche Federhärte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich dachte an eine 250er oder soo?
> 
> Gruß Jakob


Ich habe im Flashzone bei 70 kg nackt ne 300er und komme fahrfertig auf gut 30% Sag. Ich wuerde ne 200er und 250er probieren. Fuer mich war die 250er ein wenig zu weich. Koennten je nach Vorspannung und HSC Einstellungen beide passen.


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (25. Mai 2012)

Danke Stromberg.
Werde mir auf Hibike jetzt die 250er bestellen, denke das sollte passen, und dann gleich noch nen paar Pedale! ;D


----------



## simdiem (25. Mai 2012)

KonaStinkyFan schrieb:


> und dann gleich noch nen paar Pedale! ;D



Ohne wirds eine Herausforderung


----------



## Bike_Ride (25. Mai 2012)

@KonaStinkyFan

Ich kann dir auch nur den Rechner auf der CaneCreek Seite empfehlen.
Ich hab mich ziemlich genau da dran gehalten und bin mega zufrieden damit!
Ich fahr bei 93Kg die 400er Feder. Passt mir ganz gut.

@christophersch

Neid! Hör auf hier zu schreiben, sonst fang ich an zu weinen.
Boppard gestern war schon zu gut, aber Whistler!!!!
Und das ganze auch noch 4 Wochen.... Wahnsinn!
Mein Neid hast du voll und ganz. Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Bike im wahrscheinlich schärfsten Bikepark der Welt! 

@CombiS

Ich war grad an meinen Deemax und da ist alles gut. Und ich fahrs seit 2 Wochen inklusive Besuch in Boppard gestern.


----------



## reense (26. Mai 2012)

Servus Zusammen,

ich klinke mich hier auch mal mit ein. Habe auch ein Flashzone bestellt, Liefertermin ist lt. Canyon KW30. Dauert leider noch ein bisschen. 

Nach allem was ich hier gelesen habe bin ich aber extrem unsicher was die Rahmengröße betrifft. Ich bin 1,85m groß und habe Größe L bestellt. Bei Canyon wurde eine Schrittlänge von 90cm gemessen. Bin in Koblenz das Dropzone in M und das Speedzone in L Probegefahren und habe da eigentlich keinen wirklichen Unterschied gemerkt. Das Flashzone konnte ich in L nur Probesitzen.

Ich habe Canyon mal eine Mail geschrieben und gefragt ob eine bestehende Bestellung in Größe L auch in M umgewandelt werden kann. Mal sehen was die antworten.

Wie schätzt Ihr das ein bzw. wie würdet Ihr das denn jetzt handhaben? Würdet Ihr im Zweifelsfall zu Größe M greifen?
Habe gelesen das hier jemand mit 1,83m auch ein L hat. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke schonmal im voraus...


----------



## christophersch (26. Mai 2012)

reense schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> ich klinke mich hier auch mal mit ein. Habe auch ein Flashzone bestellt, Liefertermin ist lt. Canyon KW30. Dauert leider noch ein bisschen.
> 
> ...



"L" passt. Aber keine Panik. Sich da jetzt nur unnötig rumzuärgern, ob es nun doch richtig war oder nicht, bringt überhaupt nichts. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Und sollte es nun überhaupt nicht passen, dann kannste es innerhalb 2 Wochen immer noch zurücksenden.


----------



## reense (26. Mai 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> "L" passt. Aber keine Panik. Sich da jetzt nur unnötig rumzuärgern, ob es nun doch richtig war oder nicht, bringt überhaupt nichts. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Und sollte es nun überhaupt nicht passen, dann kannste es innerhalb 2 Wochen immer noch zurücksenden.



Top, Danke!!! Dann werde ich das vielleicht erstmal dabei belassen. 

Hab mich nur gewundert weil in der aktuellen Freeride der Fischbacher das im Test wohl auch in M gefahren ist. Und auf den Bildern sah der auch nicht gerade klein aus. Ist aber halt nur von Bildern und rein subjektiv.

Kann mir halt nur nichts schlimmeres vorstellen als ein zu großes Rad, was dann auch schlecht aufs Hinterrad geht und das Oberrohr ein Stück zu lang ist.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Mai 2012)

1. Man bekommt jedes Bike auf Hinterrad.....alles nur ne gewöhnungssache.
Und das Canyon hat schon ne recht kurze Kettenstrebe, was das zusätzlich begünstigt!

2. Wäre bei deiner Größe ein M in meinen Augen viel zu kompakt.
Da du ein Flashzone bestellt hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du damit nicht ne 100km Tour fahren willst, bei der es zu 50% bergauf geht.
Da macht das L wegen des längeren Oberrohres schon Sinn.
Außerdem ist das in L noch immer sau wendig!

3. Bin ich 1,83m und fahre L.
Gibt in meinen Augen nix besseres.


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. Mai 2012)

Da muss ich die-mandt voll recht geben!
Ich bin 173cm und fahre M. Passt perfekt.

Das Bike geht fast schon zu leicht aufs Hinterrad.
Da muss ich mich erst noch dran gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (27. Mai 2012)

Gegen mein Jekyll hab ich das Gefühl einen " Panzer " auf´s Hinterrad
zu bekommen . Aber klar alles nur gewöhnungssache 




Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Da muss ich die-mandt voll recht geben!
> Ich bin 173cm und fahre M. Passt perfekt.
> 
> Das Bike geht fast schon zu leicht aufs Hinterrad.
> Da muss ich mich erst noch dran gewöhnen.


----------



## simdiem (27. Mai 2012)

Apropo Hinterrad. Ich war immer ein Meister, wenn es darum ging, im Sitzen ein Rad aufs Hinterrad zu bekommen. Beim FRX tue ich mir außergewöhnlich schwer. Jetzt nicht dabei das Gerät aufs Hinterrad zu bekommen, sondern vielmehr dabei, die Balance um nicht nach rechts oder links zu kippen zu halten. Kann mir einer sagen, woran das liegen könnte und warum das so ist. Bin in dem Fall echt sehr ratlos und auch etwas traurig .... :-/


----------



## el-loco (27. Mai 2012)

Hab das gleiche Problem mit meinem Trailflow auf'm Hardtail mache ich ne Tour auf dem Hinterrad

saludos El Loco


----------



## reense (27. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, dann bleibts beim L.

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## christophersch (28. Mai 2012)

Ich denke es liegt ab recht flachen LW und tiefen Tretlager. In der hohes Einstellung geht's besser!

Grüße aus Whistler!

-Christopher


----------



## visualex (28. Mai 2012)

reense schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie schätzt Ihr das ein bzw. wie würdet Ihr das denn jetzt handhaben? Würdet Ihr im Zweifelsfall zu Größe M greifen?
> Habe gelesen das hier jemand mit 1,83m auch ein L hat.
> ...



Also ich bin 1,83m und habe eine SL von 88cm. Mein Rockzone ist L und es passt perfekt. Bin das Speedzone mal in M probegefahren und das war mir viel zu klein und gedrungen. Kannst also gant entspannt bleiben


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Mai 2012)

Hi wollt mal so wissen was ihr am Speedzone (oder anderem FRX) für ne Federhärte im Dämpfer fahrt. 
Laut Rechner sollte ich (81kg, nackisch) ne 350er Feder nehmen. Hab die aber getestet und mit doch den ein oder anderen Durchschlag geholt. 
Nun die Frage, was für Federhärte fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht??

Gruß Stefan


----------



## das_pat (28. Mai 2012)

alle die noch etwas unter einer bockigen gabel im playzone leiden, meine scheint jetzt eingefahren zu sein, sie geht jetzt supersahnig ab!!!  selbst bei knochentrockener strecke fällt jetzt sogar das nachfetten aus!!!


----------



## firefix (29. Mai 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hi wollt mal so wissen was ihr am Speedzone (oder anderem FRX) für ne Federhärte im Dämpfer fahrt.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



78kg 350er Feder SAG past halbwegs. Fahre 185/low. Hart durchschlagen bei fernünftiger Landung selten bis garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (29. Mai 2012)

Das man den wheelie nicht gut halten kann, könnte auch an unterschiedlichen hinterreifen liegen.
Wenn der reifen eine rundere lauffläche hat, kann man besser ausgleichen als wenn man nen platten fr/dh schlappen drauf hat (platt im sinne von flacher lauffläche).


----------



## das_pat (29. Mai 2012)

Hey ihr Speedzonefahrer, ich brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe!!!

Ich plane grad mein Playzone etwas mehr richtung Downhill umzubauen, dazu überleg ich mir ne kleine Boxxer anzuschaffen.

Welche obere Brücke ist bei euch verbaut und was fahrt ihr für eine Feder?
Ich liege fahrfertig bei ca 78kg....

Ich hätte nämlich ein Top Angebot von einem Bekannten, der hat aber nur die flache Brücke und die mittelharte Feder, deshalb frag ich....


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Mai 2012)

Hm. Blöd. Hättest du besser direkt das speedzone genommen. Die r2c2 ist erste sahne.
Verbaut ist ne flache brücke und ie standard feder bis 82kg


----------



## das_pat (29. Mai 2012)

nunja, mal sehen ich mag ja eig eher singlecrown gabeln, aber da ich jetzt irgendwie tierisch bock habe dieses jahr noch meinen ersten ixs rookies cup zu fahren, wäre halt ne boxxer nicht verkehrt... deshalb auch die überlegung.
das playzone hatte ich mir ja auch genau aus diesem grund geholt, weil ich da ja sämtliche möglichkeiten offen habe.
im normalfall reicht mir ja eig die 36er!

aber trotzdem danke, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was ich für ein grundsetup bei der gabel brauche und wonach ich schauen muß


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> nunja, mal sehen ich mag ja eig eher singlecrown gabeln, aber da ich jetzt irgendwie tierisch bock habe dieses jahr noch meinen ersten ixs rookies cup zu fahren, wäre halt ne boxxer nicht verkehrt...


Inwiefern hindert dich eine Singlecrown daran, beim Rookies Cup mitzufahren?


----------



## christophersch (30. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Inwiefern hindert dich eine Singlecrown daran, beim Rookies Cup mitzufahren?



das Frage ich mich auch. Hier in whistler sind so viele Leute, die einen mit den billigsten, schwersten und unfunktionellsten Bikes in Grunde und Boden fahren...

90% liegts am Fahrer. Vielleicht sogar noch mehr, wenn man im "Anfänger" Bereich fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (30. Mai 2012)

Wenn man gut fährt kann man sogar die Konkurrenz mit nem Hollandrad in Grund und Boden fahren.


----------



## das_pat (30. Mai 2012)

S1C, war das grad ne Herausforderung??? 
Da du ja das Hollandrad fährst darfst du die Strecke aussuchen 

Nee mal Spaß beiseite, ich hab ja eig nur gefragt wie die Boxxer im FRX verbaut ist, weil ich halt grad günstig eine bekommen könnte, das eine Rennen welches ich mir ausgesucht habe, geht selbst mit nem Endurobike noch problemlos, nur deshalb baue ich mir nicht ne andere Gabel ein.
Würde es halt generell als Bigbike umbauen.


----------



## s1c (30. Mai 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> S1C, war das grad ne Herausforderung???
> Da du ja das Hollandrad fährst darfst du die Strecke aussuchen



Ach, komm wir treffen uns in Whistler und fahren die Expert Only Line


----------



## das_pat (30. Mai 2012)

vergiss aber dein hollandrad nicht  aber angry pirate sollte ja auch schon reichen


----------



## nukular2008 (30. Mai 2012)

Hab grad mal nen Ölwechsel bei meiner 36 Van RC2 gemacht. Laut Fox Help Center sollen da 40ml pro Seite rein, drin waren _maximal_ 20ml...insgesamt wohlbemerkt und 80% davon auf einer Seite.

Werd jetzt mal ne kleine Runde drehen (kein Gelände) und hoffen das ich alles wieder richtig zusammengeschraubt hab 

edit: Die Gabel läuft jetzt wie erwartet viel geschmeidiger. Außerdem merkt man jetzt auch mal nen Unterschied zwischen HSC/LSC offen und zu, was vorher nicht wirklich der Fall war.

Ich kann also jedem der es noch nicht gemacht hat nur empfehlen mal die richtige Menge Öl reinzuhauen


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Juni 2012)

In der neuen freeride steht, dass das frx ein abgestützter eingelenker ist.
Stimmt das? Dachte immer, dass das ein viergelenker ist.


----------



## simdiem (1. Juni 2012)

Bullshit. Also langsam wirds echt peinlich für eine "Fach"-Redaktion......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245615


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2012)

Das passt zu dem Saftladen...! Ist natürlich ein Viergelenker.


----------



## simdiem (1. Juni 2012)

Korrekturlesen ist unsexy


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hab noch mal eine frage, war neulich auf meiner hometrail fahren (es war ziemlich staubig) seitdem höre ich ein knacken in meinen Kurbeln oder im Innenlager kann es sein das etwas staub in das Lager gekommen sein kann, konnte es bisher noch nicht öffnen da mein Shimano Tretlagerschlüssel nicht passt, oder vermutet ihr was anderes, wisst ihr was es sein könnte? Gefettet ist es ausreichend.

Gruß Jakob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (1. Juni 2012)

Mal die Lager der Kettenstrebe hinten an der Hinterradnabe mit 8Nm nachgezogen?


----------



## das_pat (1. Juni 2012)

http://swrmediathek.de/tvshow.htm?show=c10fe900-9bdc-11df-b44d-00199916cf68

sehr sehr interessant!!!! canyon und fließbandarbeit


----------



## DiscoDuDe (2. Juni 2012)

ich zietiere bei min 16:

" Nebenan wird ein komplizierteres Modell gefertigt, ein vollgefedertes Mountainbike"

nur wenn man sich die minuten davor im video angeschaut hat, dann sieht man das davor das nerve AM montiert wurde und jetzt ein strive


----------



## schwarze13 (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich für mein Speedzone eine günstige 3x350er Titanfeder für den Vivid herbekomme?

Danke


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Juni 2012)

Warten.....und im bikemarkt fÃ¼ndig werden.
Ansonsten musst du mind. 200â¬ in die hand nehmen!


----------



## die-flut (2. Juni 2012)

So, gestern hab ich endlich DAS Knack-Geräusch gefunden... es war:

Die Achse des Hauptschwingenlagers(hinter der Kurbel/Tretlager) !!!!

Alles gereinigt und ordentlich mit Fett betan... Alles wieder zusammen, mit 10 Nm angezogen und Knacksen ist weg.

Heute den ganzen Tag in Winterberg gerockt und kein Knacksen...

Ich freu mir nen Keks!!!!!


Dafür hab ich jetzt nen dicken Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr, Bremshebel meiner Frau, da sie mal eben schnell was gucken musste...

naja, ist nun nicht so tragisch aber vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip beim anodisierten Rahmen???

Bis denn aus dem sonnigen WiBe,

die-flut


----------



## s1c (2. Juni 2012)

War heut das erste mal mit meinem FRX aus. Viel Setup in den Bergen gemacht und bei mir spricht die Gabel gleich recht gut an. Verbessert sich aber mit jeder Abfahrt. Im Uphill könnte es noch etwas besser werden, kann aber auch an meiner Kondition liegen.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und liege jetzt mit derben Muskelkarter aufm Sofa. Bin wirklich verdammt glücklich!


----------



## Bike_Ride (2. Juni 2012)

Du wolltest es uns ja nicht glauben, dass es nen feines Bike ist und sich das Warten lohnt


----------



## querom (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo.
Ich bin Französisch und ich bin sehr interessiert durch Canyon Torque FRX Flashzone.

Aber man sieht nicht oft dieses Bike in Frankreich.
Ich habe schon ein in Lac Blanc gesehen.

Ich messe 175 cm und ich habe ein Specialized Demo 8.2 2011 in Grosse M.

Welche Grosse muss ich nehmen ?

Wie findet ihr dieses Bike ?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo Querom,

mit 175 rate ich dir zu größe M. Ich habe es auch in M (bin ebenfalls 1,75) und sehr zufrieden von der Geo.

Bike ist nach einem Tag großartig. Les einfach mal die letzten Seiten, da sind viele Feedbacks - alle durchweg positiv!


----------



## querom (2. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.

Habt ihr Fotos von den 2013 Modell ?

An der Canyon Website, raten sie mir zu Grosse S.


----------



## das_pat (3. Juni 2012)

Hi, Größe "S" ist schon etwas arg klein, ich bin 172 und "M" ist absolut perfekt, der Canyon-Größenrechner bezieht sich eigentlich ausschließlich auf die Schrittlänge


----------



## querom (3. Juni 2012)

Ok ich werde die Grosse M nehmen.

Aber ich warte die 2013 Modell, um zu wissen, wenn sie besser sind.

Wisst ihr wann konnen wir die 2013 Modell sehen ?


----------



## rmfausi (3. Juni 2012)

Spätestens zur Eurobike Anfang September oder vielleicht 1-2 Wochen vorher. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## querom (3. Juni 2012)

Ok.

Warum hat Canyon kein World Cup Team ?

Zum Beispiel im Pinkbike.com, sehen wir kein Canyon Torque Flashzone, warum zur ihren Meinung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2012)

September denke ich.
Warum besser?
Da wird sich, außer der farbe, erstmal die nächsten 2-3 jahre nix ändern.


----------



## querom (3. Juni 2012)

Ya die Farben.

Werden sie nicht die Geometrie und die Ausrüstung andern ?


----------



## das_pat (3. Juni 2012)

Da gibts nichts mehr zu ändern, das Teil ist absolut spitze so wie es ist 

meine Meinung!!!!


----------



## querom (3. Juni 2012)

Bis wann wird es für den Verkauf verfügbar ?


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2012)

Schreib doch einfach canyon eine email!!!


----------



## LordLinchpin (3. Juni 2012)

canyon hat seit diesem jahr einen dh wc fahrer, max bender, aber der schafft es zeitlich nicht jedes rennen mitzunehmen. aber ich hoffe mal dass das team noch wächst, so ein wc team kostet ja auch ein schweinegeld, das muss erstmal übrig sein


----------



## s1c (3. Juni 2012)

@simdiem: Kannst du noch einmal die Liste mit den Gewichten posten?


----------



## simdiem (3. Juni 2012)

Tataa:


----------



## das_pat (3. Juni 2012)

@ simdiem

was macht deine gabel? geht sie mittlerweile besser?


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2012)

Simdiem. Wie breit sind die fat albert? 2,4er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (3. Juni 2012)

die-flut schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich jetzt nen dicken Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr, Bremshebel meiner Frau, da sie mal eben schnell was gucken musste...


Bei mir haben die Helden in Calizzano die Gurte beim Shutteln so gespannt, dass nach dem ersten Tag Riefen drin waren. Schwarzer Markerstift hilft.



querom schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich bin Französisch und ich bin sehr interessiert durch Canyon Torque FRX Flashzone.
> 
> Aber man sieht nicht oft dieses Bike in Frankreich.
> ...


Das war dann wohl ich. Ich hab bei 1,84 cm ein L. Wie die anderen denke ich auch, dass ein M die bessere Wahl sein dürfte.


----------



## simdiem (3. Juni 2012)

@pat

Sie spricht mittlerweile schon besser an. Das Lochbrechmoment ist schon deutlich reduziert im Vergleich zum Anfang. Allerdings nutzte ich momentan immer noch max 150mm FW im Vergleich dazu schlägt der Hinterbau schon durch.... Vielleicht doch mal die ganz weiche Feder?

@ diamandt

Ja das sind 2.4er


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2012)

Halten die schläuche?
Sind nur bis 2,35 freigegeben!?


----------



## simdiem (3. Juni 2012)

Die Schläche hatte ich *nicht* im Bikepark drinnen. Die Schläuche sind aber bis 2.5 Zoll freigegeben.

Beim normalen Fahren hatte ich hinten neulich 2 kleine Löcher, allerdings unbekannt von was. 

Und gestern hatte ich hinten einen kleinen Snakebite im Schlauch. Ist wohl beim Treppen-Gap springen passiert. Hab jetzt die Schnauze voll von dem hinteren und habe einen normalen wieder reingemacht. Zwar 50 gr Mehrgewicht, aber immer noch angenehmer als über 15 kg auf den Schultern eineinhalb km heimtragen zu dürfen...


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2012)

Ok. Also fallen die dinger flach.
Schade.


----------



## seidelix (3. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab mir ein FRX in Größe S (16,5) bestellt bei einer Größe von 175 und schrittlänge von 78 ist es denk ich mal besser und wendiger vorallem für'n Park 
Ich hab mal die Daten mit meinem Ht in 18 Zoll verglichen und dabei festgestellt das das Torque in 16,5 Grade mal 9mm kürzeres oberrohr hat als mein Ht in 18zoll


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2012)

Die zahlen bringen dir leider nichts!
Mein altes rad hatte im vergleich zum torque in L nur ein minimal kürzeres oberrohr aber in der realität ist das frx viiiiel länger.
Bei 175 hätte ich M genommen.
Du hast kurze beine und dafür einen langen oberkörper....da könnte das S extrem klein sein!


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Juni 2012)

querom schrieb:


> ...ich habe ein Specialized Demo 8.2 2011 in Grosse M...


Warum möchtest du von so einem jungen Demo auf ein FRX umsteigen?


----------



## seidelix (3. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Die zahlen bringen dir leider nichts!
> Mein altes rad hatte im vergleich zum torque in L nur ein minimal kürzeres oberrohr aber in der realität ist das frx viiiiel länger.
> Bei 175 hätte ich M genommen.
> Du hast kurze beine und dafür einen langen oberkörper....da könnte das S extrem klein sein!



Hmm du sagst doch grad das FRX in Wirklichkeit viel läneger ist, dann muss man ja eher zu nem kleineren Rahmen greifen als zum größeren! Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (3. Juni 2012)

@simdiem

ne weichere feder würd ich nicht noch reinbauen, schlägt bei dir wirklich der dämpfer durch? dachte ich bei mir auch, wie sich rausgestellt hat klappert aber immer nur das schaltwerk, der käfig ist einfach zu lang! werde das schaltwerk jetzt gegen eins mit nem kurzem käfig tauschen, mir geht das auf die nerven. die kette flattert auch extrem rum und zerschlägt mir alles.
die gabel gibt sich noch, ich nutze jetzt den kompletten fw, hab es sogar schon 2 mal geschafft sie fast zum durchschlagen zu bringen, der gummiring hängt nach ner schönen verblockten abfahrt immer 5mm unter der krone.
das ansprechverhalten ist mittlerweile dermaßen geil geworden, komme jetzt so spitzenmäßig klar, meinen plan mit der boxxer werde ich wohl doch nicht mehr verwirklichen, vorallem nach den ganzen problemen welche bei der boxxer auftreten


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte damit nicht, dass das frx länger ist, sondern das sollte als bespiel dafür dienen, dass die nackten zahlen einem nichts bringen.
Das ist ja immer alles ein zusammenspiel von standover, reach, oberrohrlänge, sitzrohrwinkel etc.
Man muss da schon drauf sitzen.
Wenn dein rad allerdings wie mein kona stinky von 2009 ist, dann kannst du es vergleichen


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2012)

Also ich hatte noch mit keiner meiner boxxer probleme?!!?


----------



## das_pat (4. Juni 2012)

n paar meiner leute mit denen ich unterwegs bin meckern in letzter zeit nur noch über die gabel, irgendwelche shims im inneren sollen klabbern, bei einem blockiert sie teilweise, nunja mal schaun was ist wenn sie vom service wieder kommt... zerlegen und reinigen hat nix gebracht, gab ja schon einmal eine rückrufaktion bei der gabel

soll jetzt aber nicht bedeuten, daß sie schlecht ist, ist nur etwas merkwürdig, weil man es des öfteren zu hören bekommt


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass das meine nicht macht.
Sonst wäre das ein grund, doch über die anschaffung einer 888 ti EVO nachzudenken.


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Juni 2012)

wenn eure shimano schaltwerke klappern kanns reichen wenn ich den käfig vorspannt, sollte bei allen shim.s gehen, die standarteinstellung ist wirklich etwas weich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (4. Juni 2012)

Man kann die Vorspannung am Käfig verändern???
Kannst du mir kurz erklären wie das geht?
Oder finde ich das in dem ganzen Papierstapel von den Parts der beim Bike dabei war?
Hab da glaub ich mal die Anleitung vom Schaltwerk gesehen...


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Juni 2012)

schaltwerk abbauen, beide röllchen demontieren, dann siehst du am oberen drehpunkt 2 löcher, in dem einen hängt die feder, im anderen hat sie die bessere spannung. dreh am besten die Low-einstellung ganz rein damit das schaltwerk auseinandergedrückt wird, den platz brauchst du. dann den käfig festhalten bzw so drehen dass du den anschlagstift rausdrehen kannst, das teil was dafür sorgt dass sich der käfig nicht rumdrehen kann. dann vorsichtig den käig entspannen lassen. dann die schraube lösen die den käfig am schaltwerk befestigt, die erreichst du von der aussenseite. dann einfach die feder in das andere loch setzen, am besten dabei gleichmal gucken ob da dreck drinsitzt (vermutlich noch nicht). dann den käfig wieder festschrauben. jetzt wirds gefährlich, am besten noch hilfe holen. den käfig wieder spannen, also eine umdrehung gegen den uhrzeigersinn (von der aussenseite des schaltwerks betrachtet) drehen und dann den sicherungsstift wieder einschrauben. den part sollte eine andere person übernehmen, rutscht du in dem schritt ab kanns hässlich für deine finger werden, nicht zu unterschätzen! dann wieder alles zusammenbauen und einstellen. der unterschied sollte deutlich spürbar sein.

werkzeug: 
schmalen schlitzschraubendreher
mittelgroßen kreuzschlitzschraubendreher
3mm inbus
5mm inbus



noch fragen?


----------



## Obstbrot (4. Juni 2012)

kann man zufällig einen von den 2012 besitzern dieses WE in Winterberg antreffen? 
Würd gerne mal probesitzen...


----------



## das_pat (4. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> schaltwerk abbauen, beide röllchen demontieren, dann siehst du am oberen drehpunkt 2 löcher, in dem einen hängt die feder, im anderen hat sie die bessere spannung. dreh am besten die Low-einstellung ganz rein damit das schaltwerk auseinandergedrückt wird, den platz brauchst du. dann den käfig festhalten bzw so drehen dass du den anschlagstift rausdrehen kannst, das teil was dafür sorgt dass sich der käfig nicht rumdrehen kann. dann vorsichtig den käig entspannen lassen. dann die schraube lösen die den käfig am schaltwerk befestigt, die erreichst du von der aussenseite. dann einfach die feder in das andere loch setzen, am besten dabei gleichmal gucken ob da dreck drinsitzt (vermutlich noch nicht). dann den käfig wieder festschrauben. jetzt wirds gefährlich, am besten noch hilfe holen. den käfig wieder spannen, also eine umdrehung gegen den uhrzeigersinn (von der aussenseite des schaltwerks betrachtet) drehen und dann den sicherungsstift wieder einschrauben. den part sollte eine andere person übernehmen, rutscht du in dem schritt ab kanns hässlich für deine finger werden, nicht zu unterschätzen! dann wieder alles zusammenbauen und einstellen. der unterschied sollte deutlich spürbar sein.
> 
> werkzeug:
> schmalen schlitzschraubendreher
> ...



Sollte so wie du das grad erklärt hast kein Problem werden, werd mich da heut oder morgen mal ransetzen.
Das Schaltwerk braucht eh ne Komplettreinigung und etwas Fett nach der Schlammschlacht vom Wochenende  da passt das zeitlich richtig gut!!!

Nochmal ein fettes Danke, mal schaun in wie weit der kleine Umbau was bringt!


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (4. Juni 2012)

@die-flut 

Wie ist das knacken bei dir aufgetreten, bei mir knackt es wenn ich im stehen in die kurbeln trete, aber im sitzten knackst garnichts, ich denke nicht das es die kurbeln sind!
Da wird es bestimmt, wie bei dir auch, das selbe problem, mit dem hauptschwinglager sein (hinter dem tretlager). Hat noch irgentwer das knacksen bei sich festgestellt?


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Juni 2012)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> kann man zufällig einen von den 2012 besitzern dieses WE in Winterberg antreffen?
> Würd gerne mal probesitzen...



Komm freitag nach malmedy.
Dann gerne


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Juni 2012)

KonaStinkyFan schrieb:


> @die-flut
> 
> Wie ist das knacken bei dir aufgetreten, bei mir knackt es wenn ich im stehen in die kurbeln trete, aber im sitzten knackst garnichts, ich denke nicht das es die kurbeln sind!
> Da wird es bestimmt, wie bei dir auch, das selbe problem, mit dem hauptschwinglager sein (hinter dem tretlager). Hat noch irgentwer das knacksen bei sich festgestellt?



Hatte ich auch.
Nachdem ich einfach das rad sauber gemacht habe, war e weg.
Sollte das allerdings das selbe problem sein wie beim normalen torque, und es kommt immer wieder, dann steht demnächst ein frx speedzone rahmen in L zum verkauf!!!


----------



## die-flut (4. Juni 2012)

KonaStinkyFan schrieb:


> @die-flut
> 
> Wie ist das knacken bei dir aufgetreten, bei mir knackt es wenn ich im stehen in die kurbeln trete, aber im sitzten knackst garnichts, ich denke nicht das es die kurbeln sind!
> Da wird es bestimmt, wie bei dir auch, das selbe problem, mit dem hauptschwinglager sein (hinter dem tretlager). Hat noch irgentwer das knacksen bei sich festgestellt?



Hm,

hat harmlos angefangen mit leichtem knacksen bei starkem Antritt... dann wurde es bei Wiegetritt immer häufiger und deutlicher hörbar...

zuletzt konnte man das Geräusch reproduzieren, indem man die Sitzstrebe festgehalten hat und von der Seite gegen die Kettenstrebe gedrückt bzw. daran gezogen hat.

nach der Demontage der Kurbel und der Hauptschwingenachse und einer akribischen Reinigung mit anschließender Fettpackung ist nun vorerst Ruhe.

Hat einen ganze Tag WiBe ohne Knacksen gehalten... 

PS: der Tip mit dem Marker war sehr gut, Kratzer ist nunmehr nurnoch bei Gegen
icht zu erkennen. Danke nochmal...


gruß,

die-flut


----------



## das_pat (5. Juni 2012)

@LordLinchpin

Ha, daß war ja schon fast zu einfach!!! 

Ich habs beim putzen einfach gleich nebenbei in 10min erledigt.
Hab das Bike in den Montageständer gehangen, Hinterrad ausgebaut, größten Gang eingelegt, einfach den Käfig geöffnet, Kette fällt dabei ja allein raus, die Anschlagschraube vom Käfig rausgedreht, Käfig entspannt, den kleinen Haltestift von der Federachse rausgedreht, Käfig ins andere Loch gehangen und umgekehrt alles wieder zusammengebaut.
Nebenbei kann man so schön noch alles putzen!!!!

Nochmal danke für den Tip 

Werd am Wochenende im Park dann sehen, ob es sich verbessert hat, etwas mehr Zug ist auf jeden Fall drauf!


----------



## anulu (5. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> In der neuen freeride steht, dass das frx ein abgestützter eingelenker ist.
> Stimmt das? Dachte immer, dass das ein viergelenker ist.



Sry wenn ich das nochmal kurz aufgreife aber wo hast du das gelesen? Hab mir gestern auch mal endlich den Test durchgelesen und da steht Viergelenker. 

Das Knarzen beim FRX meines Kollegen ist nun auch weg, nachdem er vor 2 Wochen ebenfalls mal die Kurbel abgenommen und das Lager dahinter festgezogen hat. Seitdem ist Ruhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (5. Juni 2012)

Doch das stimmt schon, im Kasten mit den Herstellerangaben stehts!!!
Manchmal muß man schon mal genauer hinschaun bei den Jungs und Mädels  wir haben uns mal spontan auf einer der in der Freeride beschriebenen Touren eingelassen, kurz den Text kopiert und los...  dummerweise haben sie 1x rechts mit links verwechselt und dann die Nummer des Wanderwegs/Trails!!! 
Die ganze Sache hat dann damit geendet, daß wir 6 statt 2h unterwegs waren, auf nem falschen Berg gelandet sind, dann 30min das Bike auf dem Rücken gen Gipfel getragen haben um dann festzustellen, das wir an einer Klettersteigartigen Felswand standen welche mit Flowfaktor 4 Sterne beschrieben war, da runter????  Also wieder zurück....

Glücklicher Weise haben wir dann auf dem Rückweg den richtigen Trail gefunden... 
Unten am Ende des Trails gabs dann zu unserer Überaschung einen Biergarten  

Will damit nur sagen, nicht 100% drauf verlassen, was da drin steht, lieber selber nochmal checken!!!


----------



## anulu (5. Juni 2012)

sry da hab ich nich genau draufgeschaut. Is ja ein Hit  rechts im Text stehts noch richtig.


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich jemand mal zufällig ne Liste von Canyon bekommen, in der die Drehmomente für die Lager verzeichnet sind?
Pi mal Daumen finde ich da echt nicht witzig.


----------



## das_pat (5. Juni 2012)

möchte ich auch haben!!! ich schreib die canyon leuts mal an.


----------



## s1c (6. Juni 2012)

Gestern den ersten richtigen Sturz gehabt und gleich mal den Linken Bremshebel geschrottet. Ich glaube man könnte ihn reparieren aber man bekommt die Dinger ja nicht mal wirklich auf, oder?

Hab nun bei Canyon nach einen neuen gefragt und die wollen sich bei mir nochmal melden (was sie bisher auch immer getan haben!)


----------



## das_pat (6. Juni 2012)

du hast das rockzone oder? hast du diese komische druckpunktverstellung mit dran?, was hast du an dem hebel genau geschrottet? mich hats schon 2 mal derbe niedergehaun, hab net mal nen kratzer dran


----------



## s1c (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab das Playzone und mit Griffweitenverstellung oder wie sich das schimpft
Diese schraube ist auch gebrochen und funktioniert nur noch so semi gut. Schade. Sicherlich, ein findiger Fuchs kann das ding bestimmt reparieren...


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Juni 2012)

also ich schraube meine bremshebel gerade mal so fest, das sie beim bremsen nicht rutschen.
kann sie aber problemlos ohne werkzeug am lenker verstellen.
so könne sie bei einem sturz immer "wegknicken".
safety first.


----------



## s1c (6. Juni 2012)

ja, die dinger sind auch nicht bombenfest, aber ich glaube ich bin beim sturz so gefallen dass ich den hebel zwischen zeige und mittelfinger hatte und den hebel dann so weit nach vorne gebogen habe. Dadurch könnte eventuell nur die Schraube drin gebrochen sein. Vielleicht kann man das ding ja zerlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (6. Juni 2012)

oh na in dem fall würde ich mir aber auch nen neuen holen, ich mach ja alles selber, aber da würd ich die finger von lassen...    ich kenns halt von dem "besseren" hebel, mit druckpunktverstellung, die halten ja gar nix aus


----------



## s1c (6. Juni 2012)

ich schaue mal was Canyon sagt...


----------



## das_pat (6. Juni 2012)

gut das du mich dran erinnerst ich brauch noch die drehmomente vom hinterbau


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Sehe ich das richtig, dass der FRX-Rahmen keine Aufnahmen für eine Variostützen-Leitung am Oberrohr hat? Die Sache mit der (wirklich schicken) Durchführung ist für eine Reverb halt echt nicht praktikabel...


----------



## nukular2008 (6. Juni 2012)

nope, gibts nicht.
Ist bei der Kind Shock auch nicht wirklich praktikabel, da man (laut mehrerer Aussagen hier) jedes mal nen neuen Zug braucht wenn man das Ding mal ausgebaut hat (Bikeparkbesuch).


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juni 2012)

Mist, dann wäre ein gedachter Vorteil des Rahmens (gegenüber meinem alten FR, das GAR keine Möglichkeit einer Zugbefestigung am Oberrohr hat) dahin. Der springende Punkt wäre für mich nämlich auch genau das:


nukular2008 schrieb:


> Bikeparkbesuch


Bei der KS LEV sollte es gehen, da ist der Zug wohl schnell ausgehängt und der Zuganschlag ist unten, auch gut. Aber eigentlich wäre die Reverb mein Favorit und bevor es noch mehr positives Feedback zur LEV gibt, würde ich die nicht kaufen.

Ist momentan eh (noch) nicht mehr als ein Hirngespinst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (6. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der FRX-Rahmen keine Aufnahmen für eine Variostützen-Leitung am Oberrohr hat? Die Sache mit der (wirklich schicken) Durchführung ist für eine Reverb halt echt nicht praktikabel...


Vielleicht hab ich dich falsch verstanden, aber warum fuehrst du nicht einfach die Leitung der Reverb durchs Oberrohr. Dot raus, durchfuehren, neu befuellen und entlueften, fertig. Schnell mal an-/abmontieren ist natuerlich nicht.

P.S. Falls du Interesse an ner Joplin4R hast PN


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juni 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Schnell mal an-/abmontieren ist natuerlich nicht


Exakt DAS will ich aber 

(eine Joplin käme für mich nicht in Frage, danke)


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Juni 2012)

ich würde eher ne joplin mit dem hebel unterm sattel nehmen.
mehr braucht man nicht. die remote ist in meinen Augen nur schnickschnack den man nicht wirklich braucht.
außerdem wieder ein hebel plus kabel mehr am bike mit ner remote...neeee.


----------



## das_pat (6. Juni 2012)

außerdem ist es schneller gewechselt wenn es in den park geht


----------



## tommyOO (6. Juni 2012)

und wer hat das neue 9.0 Flashzone schonmal verglichen mit dem 2011er FRX Ltd. ?? Wie anders verhät es sich? Hatte mal mit Tibor geschrieben,der meinte,etwas ganz anderes.Tieferes Tretlager,veränderter Schwerpunkt,Geometrie ist ja verstellbar,etwas agiler. WIe verhält sicher der CaneCreek so im Gegensatz zum DHX RC4 ?


----------



## anulu (6. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist momentan eh (noch) nicht mehr als ein Hirngespinst...



Aha Smubob plants du etwas dein gutes altes FR zu ersetzen 
Man wenn ich nur Kohle hätte


----------



## LordLinchpin (6. Juni 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Dot raus, durchfuehren, neu befuellen und entlueften, fertig.



mach dot rein und du kannst dir ne neue holen. da gehört KEIN DOT REIN! es ist 2,5wt gabelöl, nichts anderes


----------



## Stromberg (6. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> mach dot rein und du kannst dir ne neue holen. da gehört KEIN DOT REIN! es ist 2,5wt gabelöl, nichts anderes


Musste meine noch nicht öffnen, daher wusste ich es nicht. Hätte ich schon noch mal nachgelesen, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## benni260 (7. Juni 2012)

Was soll ich sagen.....

gestern war ich bei Canyon um meine Mitbewohnerin von den Rädern zu überzeugen. Wir wurden von einem MA der erst 4 Tage dort arbeitet eingewiesen. Er hat seine Sache wirklich gut gemacht. ....

Aber dann hab ich gesagt ich würd gern mal das FRX Probefahren. Waren leider alle nur in M dort, hab mich dann auf ein L Trailflow gesetzt. (Also diese Hammerschmidt klacker kurbel ist ja echt ätzend) Anschließend zum Vergleich mal das Playzone in M gefahren (Habs mir in L bestellt) und was soll ich sagen ...  ich hät heulen können als ich dann wieder gegangen bin. ICH WILL MEIN BIKE!!

Und bezgl. zum Freilauf beim Playzone. Das klackern reicht mir erstmal!! Kann ja immer noch für neue Naben sparen. Erst mal abwarten bis endlich die 29KW anfängt....


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Juni 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Musste meine noch nicht öffnen, daher wusste ich es nicht. Hätte ich schon noch mal nachgelesen, aber trotzdem danke.



deswegen schreibe ich es, denn wenn jemand den fehler macht is das geheule groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (7. Juni 2012)

wie habt ihr eigentlich meistens den Trackflip?
180 oder 200?
Und warum?


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juni 2012)

Fahre low/203mm.
Warum? Weil ich gerne Federwegsreserven habe und mir das mehr spielraum beim SAG gibt.
Ich habe ja dadurch etwas mehr negativfederweg was im gelände das hinterrad einfach etwas besser am boden hält.
Mag das so lieber.


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Juni 2012)

203 low, bevorzuge den flachen winkel und die 203 ist beim dh rennen besser aufgehoben, besagte reserven sind die begründung. aber den stelle ich auch nicht um, brauche ich nicht, ist für mir irrelevant das teil


----------



## s1c (7. Juni 2012)

Wie kann ich denn einen Flachen Lenkwinkel und 203mm fahren???

ahh: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=252&page=3

verstehe, momentan fahre ich 180 low und 203 macht ja mehr sinn...


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Juni 2012)

ähm, flipchip auf 203 low stellen wäre ne möglichkeit. dann kannste auch noch weiter mit den brücken arbeiten und so


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juni 2012)

Das ist von werk aus so eingestellt.


----------



## das_pat (7. Juni 2012)

Um evtl das Sattelstützen Problem zu lösen, CB bieten jetzt diese mit Seilzug an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/06/07/fahrbericht-crank-brothers-kronolog-sattelstuetze/


----------



## mooritzzz (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe heute mein neues Playzone Gr. L (Schweizer Edition) erstmals gefahren. Muss sagen, ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden! Sehr agil und schnell!
Aber mir ist etwas aufgefallen, was ich bei beim früheren Downhillbike nicht hatte:
Da es ja keine Doppelbrücke hat, lässt sich der Lenker frei einlenken. Nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass dann die Bremshebel bzw. rechts die Schaltung am Oberrohr ankommt??
Das sollte doch nicht sein, oder? Normal oder ein Denkfehler bei Canyon?
Ich meine, wenn ich stürze wird sich der Lenker irgendwie verdrehen.. Dann geht entweder der Bremshebel kaputt oder es gibt ne Delle im Oberrohr..??
Kann man da was dagegen machen? Hab mal was von so speziellen across steuersätzen gehört, die eine lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung haben.. sonst müsste man ja den vorbau erhöhen, was ich aber nicht unbedingt will..
Froh um Hilfe! Gruss Moritz


----------



## das_pat (7. Juni 2012)

dreh halt die bremshebel und den schalthebel etwas höher, fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juni 2012)

Breiterer lenker=hebel weiter außen
Hebel gerader stellen=mehr platz zum oberrohr
Spacer unter vorbau=lenker kommt höher
Such dir was aus


----------



## das_pat (7. Juni 2012)

was ist eigentlich beim playzone ne "schweizer" edition ???


----------



## mooritzzz (7. Juni 2012)

ok ich such mir was aus.. 
ähm, bremshebel höher stellt geht nicht mehr, das wird dann ziemlich unergonomisch...
lenker ist schon ziemlich breit, also bleiben noch die spacer..
keine ahnung was bei der schweizer edition anders ist. hab ja kein vergleich..
was haltet ihr von diesen spez. steuersätzen?
finds schon komisch.. dieses problem müssten ja eigentlich alle Torque FRX-Fahrer haben mit einer Single-Crown Gabel..


----------



## das_pat (7. Juni 2012)

nö ich hab einfach die hebel etwas gerader gestellt und gut wars, die waren original schon zu sehr nach unten gedreht, weiß ja nicht was du unter "unergonomisch" verstehst, bei mir ist alles so eingestellt, das der schalthebel gaaaanz knapp übers oberrohr geht und es passt alles sowas von perfekt....


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juni 2012)

Auf dem playzone ist doch ein 740er lenker drauf.
Das ist doch nicht breit!


----------



## mooritzzz (7. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> nö ich hab einfach die hebel etwas gerader gestellt und gut wars, die waren original schon zu sehr nach unten gedreht, weiß ja nicht was du unter "unergonomisch" verstehst, bei mir ist alles so eingestellt, das der schalthebel gaaaanz knapp übers oberrohr geht und es passt alles sowas von perfekt....



Ja es ist dann einfach sehr flach.. probiers morgen nochmals aus. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mooritzzz (7. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Auf dem playzone ist doch ein 740er lenker drauf.
> Das ist doch nicht breit!



Ja ich hatte vorher einen alten sehr kurzen lenker, für mich ist's schon eine umgewöhnung..


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich fahre einen 780er lenker und habe gerade noch mal nachgesehen... meine hebel sind nicht sehr gerade und wenn ich ne single crown hätte, würden die nicht anschlagen.


----------



## CombiS (7. Juni 2012)

So, meins erstmal fertig, farblich werden die Pedale wohl noch angepasst.
Fahren tu ichs grade auf 203mm und 65° weils mir anders bisel arg flach vorkommt aber da wird noch experimentiert. Läuft spitze und hatte so gut wie keine Eingewöhnungszeit, es fühlt sich einfach gut an.


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. Juni 2012)

die unterschiede zwischen deutschen und schweizer modellen ist dass es in der schweiz eine firma namens canyon schon gibt, deswegen steht auf den rädern nirgends canyon drauf, da gibts nur das logo auf dem steuerrohr, auf dem oberrohr selbst steht "Torque FRX". das ist alles


----------



## mykill.meyers (8. Juni 2012)

Ich war gestern am Geißkopf und hab festgestellt, dass die Dämpferschraube sich gegen Mittag gelockert hatte, als ich den TrackFlip umgestellt hatte. Auch am Ende hatte sich die Schraube wieder ein bisserl gelockert. Bei meinem Bruder war das genauso... irgendjemand mit demselben Problem? Liegt das daran, dass es keine Konterschraube gibt?


----------



## das_pat (8. Juni 2012)

mmh, bei mir sitzt alles so wie es soll und nix ist locker....


----------



## das_pat (8. Juni 2012)

Hey wer von euch kommt aus München und hat morgen Bock auf Osternohe? Hätte noch ein Plätzchen frei....


----------



## goolem (8. Juni 2012)

mykill.meyers schrieb:


> Ich war gestern am Geißkopf und hab festgestellt, dass die Dämpferschraube sich gegen Mittag gelockert hatte, als ich den TrackFlip umgestellt hatte. Auch am Ende hatte sich die Schraube wieder ein bisserl gelockert. Bei meinem Bruder war das genauso... irgendjemand mit demselben Problem? Liegt das daran, dass es keine Konterschraube gibt?



Das Problem kenn ich auch. Die Schraube stand schon etwa 5mm raus. Kurz festgedreht, nach 500 Hm, wieder locker. Mit loctide ist jetzt aber schluss.
Alle anderen Schrauben halten bei mir aber gut. Nach 10'000 Hm hab ich mal wieder alles kontrolliert. Mir macht das FRX so was von Spass...


----------



## Wurzelmann (8. Juni 2012)

mooritzzz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe heute mein neues Playzone Gr. L (Schweizer Edition) erstmals gefahren. Muss sagen, ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden! Sehr agil und schnell!
> Aber mir ist etwas aufgefallen, was ich bei beim früheren Downhillbike nicht hatte:
> Da es ja keine Doppelbrücke hat, lässt sich der Lenker frei einlenken. Nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass dann die Bremshebel bzw. rechts die Schaltung am Oberrohr ankommt??
> Das sollte doch nicht sein, oder? Normal oder ein Denkfehler bei Canyon?
> ...



Ist bei meinem Enduro auch so. 

Einfach die Brems- und Schalthebel nicht zu fest anziehen, so dass sie sich mit Kraftaufwand noch verdrehen lassen. So können sie bei einem Sturz wegklappen. 

Dass es funktioniert, konnte ich neulich ausprobieren. Gab nicht einmal eine Schramme am lackierten Rahmen. Am Fahrer war die Schramme (nicht vom Bremshebel) dagegen sehr ausgeprägt. Zur Strafe wird das Radl jetzt ein paar Monate nicht mehr aus der Garage gelassen.


----------



## mykill.meyers (8. Juni 2012)

goolem schrieb:


> Das Problem kenn ich auch. Die Schraube stand schon etwa 5mm raus. Kurz festgedreht, nach 500 Hm, wieder locker. Mit loctide ist jetzt aber schluss.
> Alle anderen Schrauben halten bei mir aber gut. Nach 10'000 Hm hab ich mal wieder alles kontrolliert. Mir macht das FRX so was von Spass...



aber mit loctite is natürlich dann nicht mehr so einfach mit kurz mal wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (8. Juni 2012)

nimm halt das blaue und gut ist, verhindert selbstlösen und läßt sich aber so noch gut wieder lösen


----------



## Caspar720 (9. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Hey wer von euch kommt aus München und hat morgen Bock auf Osternohe? Hätte noch ein Plätzchen frei....



Hey Pat, 

ich war heute auch in Osternohe  Habs Forum leider ned gelesen, sonst hätt ma uns zusammen tun können... 


Mal noch eine Frage an die CCDB Besitzer. Habt ihr am Anfang beim einfedern auch einen kleinen Widerstand. Der taucht nur auf wenn das Bike komplett ausgefedert ist und man leicht dann einfedert. Man spürt es wenn man mehrmals langsam einfedert. Sobald das Bike ein klein wenig eingefedert ist, merkt mans nicht mehr.

Grüße


----------



## das_pat (10. Juni 2012)

klasse du warst bestimmt der mit dem flashzone, bist zu den trails vom parkplatz aus gefahren und ich bin dir entgegengekommen hab glaub sogar kurz hallo gesagt...  kann das sein? hab ein weißes playzone, weißes obg jersey und nen weißen helm


----------



## Caspar720 (10. Juni 2012)

Soo hab jetzt herausgefunden, warum ich diesen Anfangswiderstand hab.
Anscheinden reibt die untere Befestigung vom Dämpfer an der Schwinge. 
Hab an dem Dämpfer und der Schwinge schon üblen Abrieb... 
Hab mal paar Photos angehängt, damit man genauer sieht was ich meine. 
[URL=http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2917/9ynzam5p_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2917/55a2wyx9_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2917/zn4vf88t_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]

Wie sieht das denn bei euren Bikes aus? Muss das mal Canyon berichten.


----------



## Chris_360 (10. Juni 2012)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Soo hab jetzt herausgefunden, warum ich diesen Anfangswiderstand hab.
> Anscheinden reibt die untere Befestigung vom Dämpfer an der Schwinge.
> Hab an dem Dämpfer und der Schwinge schon üblen Abrieb...
> Hab mal paar Photos angehängt, damit man genauer sieht was ich meine.
> ...



Ist bei meinem nicht. bei meinen habe ich heute beim federwecheln feststellen müssten, dass die buchsen schon üble riefen in der aufnahme hinterlassen haben.


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Juni 2012)

Wie ist der dämpfer bei dir montiert?
Also piggy vorne oder unten an der schwinge?


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Juni 2012)

Der Dämpfer ist doch falsch rum montiert oder???


----------



## Caspar720 (10. Juni 2012)

Hm ja da hab ichs wohl verkackt .

Hab tatsächlich nach dem letzten Federwechsel den Dämpfer falsch montiert und es nicht gecheckt. Und will auch noch Canyon die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben  
Danke euch für den Hinweis !


----------



## das_pat (10. Juni 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21659

Playzone in Action!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (10. Juni 2012)

unabhängig davon das caspar seinen dämpfer falsch montiert hat, im richtigen einbauzustand sind da auch nur 1mm abstand

noch was anderes ist es bei der kombination fox 40 und avid code normal, dass die bremsbeläge nicht ganz vollständig auf der bremsscheibe liegen? hatte heute meine ausgebaut und die hatten an der vorderseite einen 1mm breiten grad bis hin zur mitte.


----------



## seidelix (11. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21659
> 
> Playzone in Action!



Sehr Nice bist öfters in osternohe?


----------



## das_pat (11. Juni 2012)

seidelix schrieb:


> Sehr Nice bist öfters in osternohe?



Eher weniger, ist von uns aus einfach zu weit weg, wir sind schneller in Leogang oder anderen Parks in der Nähe.
Das schlechte Wetter hat uns hochgetrieben, ist aber echt spaßig in Osternohe, also wenn das Wetter im Süden mal wieder schlecht ist kommen wir gerne mal wieder hoch. 

Bist du öfters dort?


----------



## seidelix (11. Juni 2012)

Ich war paar mal da es macht schon Laune aber mit einem hardtail ist es nach zwei drei Stunden echt anstrengend.
Da fangen die Oberschenkel an zu zittern 
aber sobald ich mein FRX habe werd ich des Öfteren in Onohen an zu treffen sein


----------



## das_pat (11. Juni 2012)

Ja mit dem frx zittert da nix mehr, konnte kaum aufhören da rumzuballern, leider mußten wir schon recht früh wieder los, blödes deutschland spiel....  sonst wäre ich locker bis 6 noch gefahren

in osternohe merkt man auch wie super wendig das frx ist!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich würde eher ne joplin mit dem hebel unterm sattel nehmen.
> mehr braucht man nicht. die remote ist in meinen Augen nur schnickschnack den man nicht wirklich braucht.
> außerdem wieder ein hebel plus kabel mehr am bike mit ner remote...neeee.


Eine Variostütze ohne Remote hat *für mich* funktionell keinen Vorteil ggü. einer klassischen Stütze + Schnellspanner, da man so eine "Bürostuhl-Stütze" nicht sinnvoll während der Fahrt verstellen kann - also völlig überflüssig.  Bisher komme ich auch gut ohne aus, weil ich meistens längere Aus- und Abfahrten am Stück fahre, aber auf Touren, wo ich nicht mit FF + Schützern aufm Rücken hoch kurble und das Höhenprofil auch mal wellig ist, wäre das doch schon nett.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass mein Fully generell ein recht breites Spektrum abdecken muss. Ich fahre damit hier im Mittelgebirge Touren, die durchaus um 1500Hm haben können und teilweise auch mal eher enduromäßig aussehen, mit leichtem Gepäck. Oder z. B. auch mal einen kleinen Maraton  Ein Torque FR (ohne X) kann man hier aber durchaus auch ordentlich ausfahren. Das andere Ende der Fahnenstange heißt eben Bikepark, wobei das bei mir nicht auf DH-Race Niveau stattfindet. Aktuell habe ich ja schon 2 LRS und schnell noch die Stütze wechseln wäre ja kein Act, wenn es außer der Stütze nur der Hebel und 2 oder 3 Schellen wären...




anulu schrieb:


> Aha Smubob plants du etwas dein gutes altes FR zu ersetzen
> Man wenn ich nur Kohle hätte


Nein, planen nicht, nur "unschuldige" Gedanken machen 
Ich hab in letzter Zeit überlegt, ob ich mir ne Reverb o. ä. holen soll, aber das FR hat ja keine Befestigung für ne Remote-Leitung -> n Scheiss! 
Weiters hatte ich den Gedanken, das ich eigentlich den Lenkwinkel gerne nochmal einen Tick flacher hätte - oder den gleichen Lenkwinkel bei etwas flacherer Front. Einen Winkelsteuersatz für das (bekloppte, unsinnige, saublöde) integrierte untere Lager gibt es zwar bald von Workscomponents, aber nur mit externen Lagerschalen unten UND oben - ganz toll bei einem 145er Steuerrohr 
Naja, dann hab ich halt mal durchgerechnet, ob nochmal so ne Aktion möglich wäre wie bei meinem FR -> Komplettbike kaufen und quasi alle Anbauteile verkaufen, sieht _rechnerisch_ ganz gut aus! Mal abwarten, wie es mit dem Sparbuch-Rabatt aussieht  Wenn jemand eine Boxxer oder eine 36 Van und einen Van RC Dämpfer oder andere Teile von einem Speedzone oder Rockzone braucht, kann er sich ja vorab schonmal bei mir melden  

Stichwort Geld: wenn das keine Rolle spielen würde, würde ich mir ein Fanes AM Pinion zum touren und ein FRX (selbstverständlich in individuellem Aufbau) zum parken holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (13. Juni 2012)

Na ja. Das sehe ich anders.
Man sollte schon in der lage sein, am anstieg mal kurz an den sattel zu greifen.


----------



## das_pat (13. Juni 2012)

smubob, du würdest also gerne ein enduro mit nem 2,7kg getriebe fahren, wo du dann fertig aufgebaut gewichtsmäßig noch über dem "schweren" playzone liegen würdest?

das fanes ist schon ein schönes bike, aber was der getriebewahn immer soll kann ich nicht verstehen, selbst die hammerschmidt ist mit ihrem widerstand und dem geklacker schon gewöhnungsbedürftig....


----------



## s1c (14. Juni 2012)

Wie oft putzt ihr eigentlich euer Rad und welche Gelenke muss ich besonders sauber halten? Was macht ihr so nach einer normalen Fahrt? (Also kein Matschrennen...)


----------



## das_pat (14. Juni 2012)

ganz normal, muc off, gartenschlauch oder bikewaschstation im park und ne weiche bürste, so kommst du gut überall hin und dein bike ist wieder schön sauber

wenn es richtig schlammig wird gibts halt noch ne zahnbürste für die unzugänglichen stellen, einzig an der wippe beim sag indikator mußt du genauer putzen, da scheuert der dreck ganz gut wenn es richtig batzig wird

ich spühle wenn es staubig ist kurz drüber und wenn es schlammig ist lasse ich den dreck nicht richtig antrocknen, sondern putze gleich mal drüber


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. Juni 2012)

Wie schauts eigentlich bei euch so mit der Sattel-Sattelstützkombi aus?
Meine wackelt als ob sie dafür gemacht worden wäre. Und noch fester anziehen wäre unklug, glaube ich. 
Schonmal einer deswegen mit Canyon telefoniert ?

@Reinigung:
Meins ist immernoch dreckig. Vllt sollte ich es wirklich mal sauber machen....
Ich putze also recht wenig. Aber so viel Zeit hab ich auch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## anulu (14. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eine Variostütze ohne Remote hat *für mich* funktionell keinen Vorteil ggü. einer klassischen Stütze + Schnellspanner, da man so eine "Bürostuhl-Stütze" nicht sinnvoll während der Fahrt verstellen kann - also völlig überflüssig.
> 
> 
> Nein, planen nicht, nur "unschuldige" Gedanken machen



Du hast ja geschrieben "für dich" aber mit ein bisschen Übung ist das Verstellen überhaupt kein Problem. Selbst wenn man "überraschender" Weise mal schon in der Abfahrt ist, ist es möglich die noch schnell zu versenken. Ich will sie auf Touren auf jedenfall nicht mehr missen  und noch ein Hebel am Lenker + zusätzliches Kabelgewirre. Ähm nein Danke!

Ja diese Gedanken  Das mit dem Lenkwinkel wäre auf jedenfall was feines... vorallem nachdem ich jetz ein Stück das Rockzone eines Kumpels gefahren bin (klar die Geometrie ist allgmein unterschiedlich).

Putzen... mh... eigentlich garnicht außer Gabel & Dämpfer reinigen. Bei krasser Matschschlacht Gartenschlauch.


----------



## mheinri (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das gleiche Problem wie mykill.meyers, dass sich meine Schraube beim Track Flip während der Fahrt langsam löst. Ich habe deswegen mit dem Canyon Service telefoniert. Aussage war, man sollte doch Loctite verwenden, am besten das Loctite 222. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Juni 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich bei euch so mit der Sattel-Sattelstützkombi aus?
> Meine wackelt als ob sie dafür gemacht worden wäre. Und noch fester anziehen wäre unklug, glaube ich.
> Schonmal einer deswegen mit Canyon telefoniert ?



Das ist bei dieser Stütze normal.
Das hat wohl jeder.
Bei meiner anderen SDG Stütze ist das nicht!!!
Habe aber mittlerweile wieder auf ne Thomson gewechselt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Na ja. Das sehe ich anders.
> Man sollte schon in der lage sein, am anstieg mal kurz an den sattel zu greifen.


Ich rede von Up-/Down-Wechseln, wo man sich NICHT mal eben "an die Eier" greifen kann, weil: Hand vom Lenker => Gesicht auf dem Boden bedeuten würde. Für alles andere reicht, wie geschrieben, eh eine normale Stütze.
Außerdem steht ja nicht zur Debatte, ob meine persönliche Meinung "richtig" ist oder nicht... 




das_pat schrieb:


> smubob, du würdest also gerne ein enduro mit nem 2,7kg getriebe fahren, wo du dann fertig aufgebaut gewichtsmäßig noch über dem "schweren" playzone liegen würdest?


Was sagt das Absolutgewicht denn schon über ein Bike aus?  Genau so wenig wie der Absolutfederweg, ohne es im Kontext zum Rest zu betrachten! Mein "CC"-Hardtail hat auch ~13,5kg. Wenn du wüsstest, was ich mit dem schon für Strecken gefahren bin...
Ich bin bisher absoluter Anhänger der normalen Kettenschaltung, Hammershit finde ich komplett sinnlos, weil sie fast keine nutzbaren Vorteile hat und zudem alle Nachteile der normalen Kettenschaltung beibehält (ohne eben die Umwerfer-spezifischen). Ein Getriebe, das die Schaltung *komplett* ersetzt und nicht gerade an so einem schwachsinnigen Platz wie der Hinterradnabe sitzt, ist dagegen etwas völlig anderes! Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass du das Gewicht an dieser zentralen, tiefen Stelle nicht merken würdest. Außerdem habe ich es mal durchgerechnet, "mein" Fanes würde in Größe M inkl. Reverb und Pedale sub 16kg wiegen (ohne Modellbau!), wogegen das Playzone ohne Pedale mit 16,7kg angegeben ist, also >1kg schwerer...! Ich fahre ja auch mit meinem Torque FR mit aktuell 15,4kg Touren oder auch mal einen kleinen Marathon, also wo liegt das Problem?  Ich bin letztes WE wg. Planänderung (Tour statt Bikepark) und weil ich zu faul war, den LRS nochmal zu wechseln, auch mit dem Park LRS (~1kg schwerer, mit Schwalbe DH Vertstar/Trailstar Reifen mit <<2bar und 11-23er Kassette) ne Tour gefahren, ist absolut kein Problem, wenn man kein Schwächling ist.




anulu schrieb:


> Du hast ja geschrieben "für dich" aber mit ein bisschen Übung ist das Verstellen überhaupt kein Problem. Selbst wenn man "überraschender" Weise mal schon in der Abfahrt ist, ist es möglich die noch schnell zu versenken. Ich will sie auf Touren auf jedenfall nicht mehr missen  und noch ein Hebel am Lenker + zusätzliches Kabelgewirre. Ähm nein Danke!


Ich meine schon Trails, wo das eben nicht geht! Bestes Beispiel F-Way... da hast du schlicht und einfach keine Zeit, die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen, weil die Wechsel viel zu schnell sind. Noch dazu sind sie dort so zahlreich, dass es sich dort definitiv lohnt.
Generell ist das natürlich schon totaler Luxus und geht selbstverständlich auch ohne!  Aber F-Way ist mit maximal hohem Sattel im Spaß deutlich eingeschränkt und mit dem Sattel etwas niedriger brutal anstrengend und auch nicht so schön für die Knie. Bin ihn letztes Mal mit dem Hardtail und ~5cm abgesenktem Sattel gefahren, das ging schon gut, aber man merkt eben bergauf wie bergab die suboptimale Sattelhöhe.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Juni 2012)

oh.sorry.
solche up/down strecken kenne ich nicht.
wusste nicht, dass das so schnell gehen muss/kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (14. Juni 2012)

Oha na solche Trails würd ich, auch wenns brutal anstrengend ist, mit abgesenktem Sattel fahren oda am besten garnich  Sowas bin ich auch noch nich gefahrn! Da würde mir aber glaub ich Sattel hoch Sattel runter egal mit welcher Methode auf den Zeiger gehn.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> oh.sorry.
> solche up/down strecken kenne ich nicht.
> wusste nicht, dass das so schnell gehen muss/kann.


Ist auch eher selten. Bin die letzten Jahre einfach immer so Trails gefahren, wo das nicht der Fall ist und man sich keine Variostütze wünscht. Aber seit ich konditionell wieder etwas fitter bin, reizt es durchaus auch, mal wieder mehr solche Strecken zu fahren 




anulu schrieb:


> Oha na solche Trails würd ich, auch wenns brutal anstrengend ist, mit abgesenktem Sattel fahren oda am besten garnich  Sowas bin ich auch noch nich gefahrn! Da würde mir aber glaub ich Sattel hoch Sattel runter egal mit welcher Methode auf den Zeiger gehn.


Nein, würdest du nicht  46km mit >>90% Singletrailanteil und dem Höhenprofil einer Achterbahn ist selbst mit Sattel wie oben erwähnt noch sau anstrengend!
Wir sind letztens aber auch einen Trail bei Lambrecht gefahren, der einige Wellen hatte und wir dann einige Stücke mit Sattel oben und Helm am Rucksack runter gedüst sind... war ein recht bescheidenes Gefühl, vor allem beim Springen. Hab mich dann an einem Punkt entschieden, den Sattel runter zu machen und den Helm aufzuziehen - dann kam prompt nochmal eine echt fiese Bergauframpe  Das war das erste Mal, dass ich mir abseits vom F-Weg eine Variostütze gewünscht hab...


----------



## das_pat (14. Juni 2012)

ja gut wenn du solche trails fährst dann macht dein vorhaben schon sinn, bei uns gehts entweder bergauf oder bergab, deshalb wahrscheinlich auch unser unverständnis


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Juni 2012)

War auch eher ironisch gemeint.
Also das mal ne kurze steigung in der abfahrt kommt....ok.
Oder halt ne kurze abfahrt in ner steigung....ok.
Aber das würde man dann mit bleibender sattelstellung fahren und nicht ständig die stütze hoch und runter setzen.
Das Ständige verstellen sorgt dann eher für nen unrunden tritt als den part mit der selben sattelposition zu fahren.
Aber das es ständig auf un ab geht..... Klingt eher nach ner teststrecke fürs fahrwerk von VW 
Bei sowas macht ne ständige verstellung keinen sinn und bringt auch keinen vorteil.


----------



## anulu (14. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt am Besten garnicht  vorallem bei 46km un sonem Höhenprofil. Da fahr ich lieber nur ein Viertel und halt oben auf der Kuppel kurz an um den Sattel runter zu machen 
Ansonsten stimm ich *das pat* zu 
Gibts denn ein aussagekräftiges Bild von dem F-Way (vom Untergrund her)? Ich kenn den Trail nich un würd mir das gern vorstellen können wie der ausschaut. 

*nerv an*
hier gehts ja aber auch nich um Variostützen
*nerv aus*


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also das mal ne kurze steigung in der abfahrt kommt....ok.
> Oder halt ne kurze abfahrt in ner steigung....ok.
> Aber das würde man dann mit bleibender sattelstellung fahren und nicht ständig die stütze hoch und runter setzen.


Ja, richtig. Wobei ich eine kurze Steigung in einer Abfahrt weniger "unangenehm" finde, weil im Stehen hoch treten ist ok, aber es mit Sattel oben richtig laufen lassen je nach Untergrund eher nicht so. 




anulu schrieb:


> Wie gesagt am Besten garnicht  vorallem bei 46km un sonem Höhenprofil. Da fahr ich lieber nur ein Viertel und halt oben auf der Kuppel kurz an um den Sattel runter zu machen
> Ansonsten stimm ich *das pat* zu
> Gibts denn ein aussagekräftiges Bild von dem F-Way? Ich kenn den Trail nich un würd mir das gern vorstellen können wie der ausschaut.


Ajo, an der Haardt passt das ja auch meistens so 

Der F-Weg (= Felsenwanderweg Rodalben) ist auf den meisten Stücken sehr flowig, hat aber auch einige enge, felsige Passagen dabei, teilweise auch (für mich) unfahrbare. Fotos vom Trail hab ich kaum aussagekräftige, eben ein flowiger PW-Trail mit viel Felsen drumherum. Generell eher was für "Touristen" 
Das hier sind ca. 2/3 davon, das sind allerdings auch schon knapp 800Hm, auch wenn man's nicht wirklich sieht. Man hat nur je 2 nennenswerte Auf-/Abfahrten am Stück, da wo der Weg die Hauptstraße quert, die mitten durch den Ort geht (der Weg schlängelt sich als Rundweg um den kompletten Ort).










anulu schrieb:


> *nerv an*
> hier gehts ja aber auch nich um Variostützen
> *nerv aus*


Uffbasse!  Das ist MEIN Thread, mit dem kann ich machen, was ich will  Und MIR ging es ja um eine Variostütze an einem FRX  Ich sollte mein Auto verkaufen und mir einfach ein Speedzone nur zum parken (ohne Schnickschnack) und ein Fanes oder sowas für den PW holen...


----------



## anulu (14. Juni 2012)

Geiles Höhenprofil ich glaub den muss ich einfach aus Spaß auch mal fahrn nur um spätestens bei der Hälfte zu sterben...

 ok ok Threadmeister sie dürfen weiter ihre Gedanken schweifen lassen  Jop wer braucht schon ein Auto? Wollte meins auch schon verschärbeln um endlich meine Transe daheim stehen zu haben! Also das Bike ne is klar 
Oda so ein Fläääshzoune.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mal mit nur 1 (32er) KB vorne angetreten, da war ich nach etwas mehr als dem oben völlig im Eimer. Dadurch, dass man andauernd kurze Gegenanstiege hat, die man "locker" mit Schwung hoch bolzen kann, was man natürlich auch tut, fährt man sich einfach unheimlich schnell kaputt. Sattel nicht ganz oben unterstützt das. Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht dort, fahre den eigentlich traditionell ein Mal im Jahr. Können das ja mal zusammen in Angriff nehmen, ich nehm dann aus Sympathie auch das Tork 

Meine Freundin hat ja eins, das reicht  Meins steht eh seit Jahren abgemeldet vor der Tür, hasts ja gesehen, als du da warst? Steckt halt einfach so viel Zeit und Geld und Liebe drin  Aber langsam zweifle ich echt dran, dass ich den je nochmal anmelden werde...

Transe? Die große oder die kleine? Hast das braune vom DAKAY in der Schlachtplatte gesehen? 
Flääschzone klingt irgendwie nach Metzger  Mir wär das Speedzone lieber, ich steh auf raw.  Wobei der Dabbelbärrel schon mal reizen würde.


----------



## anulu (15. Juni 2012)

Wär dabei so ein Spaß hab ich mir schon lang nich mehr gegönnt  Meine letzte Tour mit mehr als 30km is schon ne Zeit her  Gleichberechtigung muss sein also beide das Torque^^

Jab habs gsehn. An sowas hängt man doch immer mehr als man denkt. 

Die große natürlich  das habsch schon im Transen-Thread gesehen. Hübsch auf jeden Fall aber das bleibt wohl ein ewiger Traum 

Seitdem ich das Rockzone in Raw gesehen hab bin ich auch von dieser "Farbe" überzeugt. Kommt echt geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann muss ich wohl den Park LRS nehmen    

Ich würde mir ein FRX auch auf jeden Fall wieder in raw holen, auch wenns "langweilig" wäre, wieder die gleiche Optik wie bei meinem FR zu haben. Aber erstens steh ich einfach voll auf nacktes Alu, zweitens mag ich das orange, weil es nicht so eine Default-Farbe wie blau, rot oder gold ist (finde deshalb auch purple und grün recht gut), drittens ist es einfach super robust und wenn mal Kratzer rein kommen, sieht mans kaum. "Mein" FRX würde meinem FR echt sehr gleichen... rawrange + 180er Lyrik oder Boxxer + Vivid Coil + schwarzer LRS... *seufz* ich sollte das besser sein lassen


----------



## anulu (15. Juni 2012)

jab dann dürfts halbwegs fair werden 

Wie gut fährt sich das FRX eigentlich mit Doppelbrücke bergauf? 

Yeah Smubob Torque 2.0 ^^


----------



## das_pat (15. Juni 2012)

sollte sich eigentlich nichts nehmen boxxer und 36 haben glaub die gleiche einbaulänge


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Bin am WE auch den einen Berg, den wir zusammen gefahren sind (die Abfahrt mit dem Steinfeld am Anfang) damit gefahren... man merkt zwar den weichen Gummi und das Gewicht, die Kassette mit max. 23 Zähnen schont die Beine auch nicht gerade bergauf, aber auf Forstautobahn gehts besser als gedacht. Nur langsam fahren wird irgendwann schwer 

Naja, wenn wir mal von den leichten Geometrieunterschieden absehen, würde ich sagen, es fährt sich etwa so wie wenn wir die Gabel nicht absenken...! Ist ähnlich wie bei der Sache mit der Übersetzung: für Forstautobahn sicher ok, für auch mal Trails hoch sicher nicht so schön.
Ich würde die Boxxer aber echt nur beim reinen Park-Aufbau fahren. Die 180er Lyrik ist ja im Prinzip eine Boxxer mit Singlecrown und 2cm weniger Federweg 

@ pat: korrekt, Lyrik und 36 haben die gleiche Einbauhöhe bei gleichem Federweg und die Lyrik mit 180 ist gleich mit Boxxer und Totem.




			
				anulu schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah Smubob Torque 2.0 ^^


 Ich hab da recht konkrete Vorstellungen, wie das aussehen würde...









Beim Speedzone war ich zu faul, die Felgen auch noch schwarz zu machen, sieht ja so auch gut aus  Ist natürlich auch nur, was der Canyon Baukasten hergibt... würde natürlich wieder meine Hope fahren!  Und beim Touren-Aufbau logischerweise meine Lyrik.


----------



## das_pat (15. Juni 2012)

falls es soweit kommen sollte, würde ich dich sogar um die boxxer erleichtern !  falls du sie nicht selber fahren magst


----------



## Get_down (15. Juni 2012)

>


Kannst du mal eins basteln mit CCDB und Saint? Die e'thriteen kann bleiben. Das wär mein Wunsch-Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (15. Juni 2012)

Aso ok wenn die die gleiche Einbauhöhe hamm dürft das echt *gut* gehn. 

Joa bin auch schon mit meinen Downhillreifen Touren gefahrn weil ich zu faul war wieder die Reifen zu tauschen (leider kein 2ter LRS). Aber auf Asphalt echt ne Qual  Glaub da is die andre Kassette aber das größere Übel.

Oha  das hätt ich jetz nich erwartet^^ Das bike sieht mit schwarzen Felgen (Decals ab) verdammt geil aus und gefällt mir fast noch besser wie mit den orangnen.

Das obere mit schwarzem Laufradsatz, 888 Ti, Saint Bremse, anre Sattel+Stütze und die orangnen Teile in Grün un her damit


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> falls es soweit kommen sollte, würde ich dich sogar um die boxxer erleichtern !  falls du sie nicht selber fahren magst


Bei einem Allround-Aufbau wie meinem FR jetzt wäre das so. Wird aber (wenn überhaupt) erst zu den Sparbuch-Wochen spruchreif.




Get_down schrieb:


> Kannst du mal eins basteln mit CCDB und Saint?


Gibt es ein Torque/FRX mit Saint...?  Ich hab nur Canyon-Wallpapers zusammengemixt.




anulu schrieb:


> Oha  das hätt ich jetz nich erwartet^^ Das bike sieht mit schwarzen Felgen (Decals ab) verdammt geil aus und gefällt mir fast noch besser wie mit den orangnen.


Naja, so wie mein jetziges halt, ne 



anulu schrieb:


> Das obere mit schwarzem Laufradsatz, 888 Ti, Saint Bremse, anre Sattel+Stütze und die orangnen Teile in Grün un her damit


Bei dir wär also auch komplett custom angesagt, kann ich nachvollziehen  Bei mir wären beim Wunsch-Aufbau dann auch Hope/Spike Laufräder drin, X0 DH Schaltwerk, Kurbel... hmm, vielleicht ne Gravity Light oder ne Atlas FR - oder auch X0 DH  KeFü ebenfalls X0. Dämpfer würde wohl wieder ein Vivid werden, CCDB lohnt sich glaub ich für mich nicht.
Ging ja auch nur um die generelle Optik


----------



## anulu (15. Juni 2012)

Klar Custom  an meinem is ach nimmer viel original^^ Ich steh total auf die Optik der eThirteen Kurbel die käm wohl dran.

Jab so wie deins nur mit dem neuen Rahmen der schnittiger ausschaut 

Die Träume... aber bevor das FRX käm käm das von oben. Kann ja nich schon wieder aufm Torque rumgurken 

Sou isch geh jetz uf die Kerwe un träum bei nem Schorle weider


----------



## smithi80 (18. Juni 2012)

Hab mir eine freeridegabel noch zugeleckt, benötige dazu einen Postmount 6 Adapter, der von der Fox 40 ist ja ein anderer? 
dieser hier müsset der richtige sein für die code, oder?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Avid-Bremssa...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231dc61d32


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2012)

Hahaaaaa! Ein Kumpel, der mit seinem Strive nicht sehr zufrieden ist, will sich ein Torque zulegen und steht auf das alte FR  Vielleicht wird aus der Sache ja doch was...


----------



## das_pat (21. Juni 2012)

drück dir die daumen, was hat er denn gegen sein strive, etwas zu straff und "zu enduro-tour-mäßig"????


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Juni 2012)

Zu straff denke ich eher nicht.... man sagt dem strive ja nach, dass es einfach nur so durch den federweg rauscht.
Geht wohl nur gut, wenn man den dämpfer tauscht, was bei dem preis echt schade ist!


----------



## anulu (21. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hahaaaaa! Ein Kumpel, der mit seinem Strive nicht sehr zufrieden ist, will sich ein Torque zulegen und steht auf das alte FR  Vielleicht wird aus der Sache ja doch was...



 Da drück ich ma die Daumen


----------



## othu (21. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>




Ui, das tät mir auch gefallen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> drück dir die daumen





anulu schrieb:


> Da drück ich ma die Daumen


Danke!  Das ist ja echt super, dass ihr mich bei meinem unvernünftigen Shopping-Wahn so rührend unterstützt 




das_pat schrieb:


> was hat er denn gegen sein strive, etwas zu straff und "zu enduro-tour-mäßig"????


Geo ansich ist top, aber der Hinterbau kann GAR nix - zumindest mit dem originalen Dämpfer, wie dia-mandt schon geschrieben hat. Aber effektiv stimmt das schon mit "zu straff", denn um das Durchrauschen und Durchschlagen halbwegs in den Griff zu kriegen, muss man den Dämpfer mit ziemlich viel Luft fahren, was zu einem Sag von nur ~15% führt. Dafür spricht der Hinterbau zwar noch erstaunlich gut an, aber schon bei wurzeligen Trails hier im Wald ist der Hinterbau völlig überfordert, auf den gerölligen Teilen des Runca Trails in Flims (der vom Trailfox) letztes Jahr war er nur am kotzen. Ok, er hatte allerdings vorher auch ein IH 7point...!  Ein Kumpel meinte dann letztens, dass 160mm doch nicht SO unwillig arbeiten können und sie haben mal Räder getauscht - er hat wie ich ein altes Torque FR mit 180er Gabel, also flacherem Lenkwinkel (obwohl diese 66,5° ja immer noch nicht "flach" sind), und das Ergebnis war SEHR eindeutig  Das Strive ist schon so gut wie verkauft und er sucht seit dem nach alten Torques, er steht mehr auf die alte Rohrform, wie ich eigentlich auch. Gestern hat er mich ein paar Sachen zum Rahmen gefragt, weil er ein Angebot für einen hat. Und als ich ihm dann noch so erzähle, dass er auch einen neues Torque (FRX will er nicht) kaufen könnte, weil das evtl. finanziell rentabler wäre, kam ich auf die Idee, dass wir da ja einen Deal machen könnten  Er steht auch auf raw, also top!




othu schrieb:


> Ui, das tät mir auch gefallen!


Hehe, ich sollte mich wohl bei Canyon als "technischer Designberater" bewerben  Also wenn es nach mir ginge, wäre da eine 180er Lyrik, ein Vivid (Coil oder Air fast egal), eine Tech V2/M4 Kombo, ein LRS mit schwarzen Subrosa Felgen und orangen Naben, eine KS LEV und eine Sram Schaltung dran.  Also ansich näher am Rockzone als am Speedzone, aber wenn ich die ganzen Anbauteile verkaufen will, zweifle ich dran, ob ich für 36 Van RC2 statt Boxxer R2C2, KS i950 statt I-Beam und RF Chester statt Hussefelt wirklich 300 mehr bekomme...! Ich denke zum Schlachten lohnt sich das Speedzone eher.

Also falls jemand irgendwelche Teile vom Speedzone oder Rockzone haben wollen würde (es wäre ALLES zu haben außer Rahmen, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme...), kann er sich ja schon mal vorab bei mir melden und mir evtl. bei der Entscheidung helfen 
@ das_pat: die Boxxer wäre beim Speedzone schon für dich reserviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (21. Juni 2012)

Was ein geschachere ! 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## das_pat (21. Juni 2012)

hört sich doch gut an wenn da mal das play zum speed wird, ich hätte es halt gleich machen sollen..... und das speed bestellen


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2012)

@ rmfausi: Wenn das Ergebnis stimmt 


Mal noch so ein paar Fragen in die Runde, um mir eine langwiehrige Suche hier im Thread zu ersparen:
Wer ist ca. 1,80 (Schrittlänge 86) - welche Größe fahrt ihr? Mein FR in Größe M passt mir perfekt. Tendiere auch wieder stark zu M (sagt auch das PPS), soll ja agil bleiben...
Wie ändert sich nochmal die effektive Federhärte und der Sag beim Umstellen zwischen 185 und 203?
Geht das mit dem Trackflip echt mal schnell aufm Parkplatz oder ist das eher etwas Gefummel (für jemanden, der keine 2 linke Hände hat )?
Bei den 1-Kettenblatt-Modellen ist der Umwerfer-Adapter mittlerweile nicht mehr serienmäßig dabei, oder?
Ich glaube, das wars vorerst mal


----------



## simdiem (21. Juni 2012)

zu 2.: zwischen 5-7% weniger sag bei 185mm
zu 3.: geht aufm Parkplatz genauso, wie aufm Trail. Nur Dreck sollteste beim Wechsel nicht reinbringen
zu 4.: Der war noch nie dabei, also dazubestellen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2012)

zu 2.: Also straffer im Touren-Setup, perfekt.  Dann könnte ich locker auf etwas über 30% Sag @ 203mm gehen. Käme dann rechnerisch auf 270-280lbs, genau zwischendrin... :-/
zu 3.: Bestens! Ging mehr um den Aufwand generell. Würde dann ja LRS (+ ggf. Sattelstütze) wechseln und Trackflip verstellen für den Wechsel Touren/Park-Mode.
zu 4.: bei meinem 2009er FR 9.0 Dropzone war eine Hammershit verbaut und trotzdem lag der Adapter bei...!  Aber gut, zu wissen, dachte mir schon, dass die mittlerweile zu geizig sind.

Ich muss echt dringend mal deinen Hobel probefahren!!


----------



## das_pat (21. Juni 2012)

was wiegst du? ich bring 77kg komplett mit montur aufs bike, ich hau den hinterbau gelegentlich durch mit ner 300er feder, kauf dir L m wird dir zu klein, du bist knapp 10cm größer und hast 7 cm mehr schrittlänge und bei mir ist m genau richtig


----------



## simdiem (21. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich muss echt dringend mal deinen Hobel probefahren!!



Weißt ja wo du hin musst


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> was wiegst du? ich bring 77kg komplett mit montur aufs bike, ich hau den hinterbau gelegentlich durch mit ner 300er feder, kauf dir L m wird dir zu klein, du bist knapp 10cm größer und hast 7 cm mehr schrittlänge und bei mir ist m genau richtig


Ich wiege 66kg ohne alles, also wird die 300er wohl passen.
Ich habe halt Bedenken, dass mir L zu träge wird... das M hat schon einen 5cm längeren Radstand als mein FR, das L nochmal fast 3cm mehr! Soll ja nicht nur bergab fahren. Wenn 7 der 10cm, die ich größer bin als du, an meinen Beinen sind, hab ich eigentlich wenig Bedenken, dass mir das M zu klein wird. Denn diese Bedenken hätte ich höchstens bei der Oberrohrlänge, die ist beim L etwa wie bei meinem FR, aber bei M auch nur 1cm kürzer.
Bringt alles nix, ich muss mal auf einem probesitzen/-fahren. 




simdiem schrieb:


> Weißt ja wo du hin musst


Jo, Beerfelden müssen wir echt mal zusammen in Angriff nehmen.  Oder du kommst mal für ne Tour in den Pfälzerwald! Ein paar Teaser gefällig?


----------



## jay-me (21. Juni 2012)

hat smu-bob ein job oder labbert er hier nur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2012)

Was juckt dich das?


----------



## Jogi (22. Juni 2012)

@Smubob
ich hab auch eine "altes" Torque (ES) in M bei 180/86. Beim GranFondo im April bin ich auf dem FRX "probegesessen", da hat mir das "L" auf Anhieb gut zugesagt, das "M" wär mir definitiv zu kompakt.


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Juni 2012)

jay-me schrieb:


> hat smu-bob ein job oder labbert er hier nur?



total sinnvoller Post


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Juni 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> @Smubob
> ich hab auch eine "altes" Torque (ES) in M bei 180/86. Beim GranFondo im April bin ich auf dem FRX "probegesessen", da hat mir das "L" auf Anhieb gut zugesagt, das "M" wär mir definitiv zu kompakt.



L ist wohl ne gute Wahl.
Der Radstand ist nicht so wichtig, da das neue FRX eine kurze Kettenstrebe hat, was es extrem wendig macht!
Ist wie bei all meinen BMX Rädern....langes Oberrohr+kurze Kettenstrebe=geil


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> @Smubob
> ich hab auch eine "altes" Torque (ES) in M bei 180/86. Beim GranFondo im April bin ich auf dem FRX "probegesessen", da hat mir das "L" auf Anhieb gut zugesagt, das "M" wär mir definitiv zu kompakt.


Cool, ein echter 1:1 Vergleich  Danke für die Info! Dann sollte ich wohl mal schauen, dass ich eins in L unter den Hintern kriege. Da ist wohl mal wieder ein Ausflug nach KO fällig...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> L ist wohl ne gute Wahl.
> Der Radstand ist nicht so wichtig, da das neue FRX eine kurze Kettenstrebe hat, was es extrem wendig macht!


Ich hatte deine Entscheidung zum L noch im Hinterkopf  Du bist glaube ich auch nicht (viel) größer als ich? Aber du fährst es eben nur bergab, das KANN einen Unterschied machen...
Mein FR hat übrigens exakt die gleichen Maße beim Oberrohr und den Kettenstreben wie das FRX in L...!  Ich habe nur die Bedenken, dass es durch den längeren Radstand bei langsam gefahrenen Sachen (Kehren, technisches Gezirkel) träge werden könnte. Aaaaaaber mit meiner U-Turn Lyrik könnte ich das ja ggf. auch etwas beeinflussen, dann käme das auch mal zur Geo-Anpassung zum Einsatz, bisher nutz ich's nur zur Absenkung bei steileren Anstiegen. -2cm entsprechen da etwa +1 Grad LW und -1 Radstand und mehr als 160mm brauche ich auf Touren eh nie. Den Umbau auf 180 hab ich ja auch nur wegen dem viel zu steilen LW des alten FR von 67,5 (!!!) gemacht...


----------



## Jogi (22. Juni 2012)

in Hindelang im Testcenter gibts auch 2 frx (L&M) dort kannst es auch gleich artgerecht testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (22. Juni 2012)

@`Smubob´ 

Ich würde dir auch zu L raten. Bin mit meinen 1,83m und 88cm SL ein M probegefahren, und es war mir sehr deutlich zu kurz und gedrungen. Das L passt mir super und ich empfinde es nicht als "groß" oder "lang". Hab mir sogar extra einen anderen Vorbau (70mm, +35°) dran gemacht.


----------



## Get_down (22. Juni 2012)

> Ich hab nur Canyon-Wallpapers zusammengemixt.


Genau das meine ich


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juni 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> in Hindelang im Testcenter gibts auch 2 frx (L&M) dort kannst es auch gleich artgerecht testen.


Dazu müsste ich dort aber zumindest mal in der Nähe sein, was in nächster Zeit wohl nicht vorkommt. Das merke ich aber auch beim Draufsitzen und Rollen aufm Parkplatz.


@ visualex: danke für die weitere Meinung!




Get_down schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich


Es gibt kein Canyon Bike, an dem auch nur ein einziges Saint Teil dran ist, wie soll ich das machen?


----------



## das_pat (23. Juni 2012)

du solltest dir wirklich ein "L" holen!!!


----------



## MonsterJoe (23. Juni 2012)

Ich habe heute festgestellt, dass ein Lager über dem Tretlager (das auf der Antriebsseite) mehr spiel als das gegenüber hat. Mich würde hier interessieren, ob die überhaupt ein Spiel haben dürfen? 


Grüße


----------



## das_pat (23. Juni 2012)

sollten sie logischerweise nicht, schon mal nachgezogen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> du solltest dir wirklich ein "L" holen!!!


So langsam fange ich an, das zu akzeptieren 


Stichwort Lagerspiel: außer Spiel an den Lagern vom Hinterbau und am Steuersatz gab es beim FRX bisher keine Ausfälle/Defekte/Serienfehler, oder?

Noch eine Frage, die mir gerade einfällt: gibt Canyon im Manual einen konkreten Wert speziell fürs FRX für die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze an? Ich denke mal, die sollte wie beim alten FR wieder bis Unterkante Oberrohr drin sein.


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Juni 2012)

Hey smubob, ein Kumpel hatte immer M und hat sich das aktuelle FRX Dropzone jetzt auch in L gekauft


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Juni 2012)

Haha...canyon gibt nichtmal angaben für die korrekten NM an den lagern an!
Viele FRX fangen an zu knacken, wie bei den normalen Torques auch diverse Rahmen knacken.
Bei meinem war das knacken weg, nachdem ich den Bolzen gefettet habe.
Das war das Lager direkt am Tretlager.
Jetzt nach nem Wochenende in Willingen und einem ordentlichen Bikewash knackt es immer beim einfedern.
Werde dann jetzt mal die Dämpferaufnhame etc mit fett versoregn.
Wenn das dann noch immer knackt werde ich micht bei canyon melden und wenn das nix bringt wird es verkauft!


----------



## MonsterJoe (24. Juni 2012)

Das Knacken hatte ich nämlich auch... Nachdem ich das gute Stück auseinander genommen habe, gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut habe, wars weg....
Nur wie gesagt.. ein gewisses Spiel in den Lagern war/ist da. Es gibt ja gewisse Toleranzen bezüglich Spiel. Nur wann wird es zu viel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2012)

Da ich den Rahmen eh vollständig zerlegen würde, ist es ja kein großer Act, einfach auch den kompletten Hinterbau zu checken. Ich würde dann beim Kauf mal der Werkstatt einen Besuch abstatten und nachfragen, ob die für den Aufbau sowas wie ein Datenblatt haben, wo die ganzen Drehmomente aufgeführt sind. Bei so Sachen vertraue ich sowieso NIEMANDEM außer mir selbst und einem befreundeten 2-Rad-Mech. Und wenn ich selbst was vermurkse, ist es wenigstens meine eigene Schuld und ich muss niemandem deshalb auf's Dach steigen 

PS: @ sundawn: merci!


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (25. Juni 2012)

Aber es kann doch nicht sein, das man immer und immer wieder neu fetten muss wenn es knackt. Bei mir knackt es wie auch bei manch anderen wenn ich es geputzt habe. Ist  das ein Produktionsfehler oder wie?? komisch! ;(


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Juni 2012)

Bei mir war es jetzt scheinbar die dämpferschraube.
Mal sehen ob es so bleibt.


----------



## das_pat (25. Juni 2012)

was macht ihr denn nur?  überall knackts bei euch...   

kurze frage kämpft von euch auch einer mit der sche*ß schraubachse hinten???

bei mir wird die immer locker keine ahnung warum, früh das rad reingeschraubt und mittag im park ist sie meißt locker und ich hab keine ahnung wieso


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juni 2012)

Nee, das darf echt nicht sein. Vermutlich ist da nur wieder irgendein Bolzen, Lagersitz oder sonstwas nicht 100% maßhaltig, sowas gab's beim ersten Modelljahr der New Torques 2010 auch, so viel ich weiß.


Ich sitze übrigens gerade im Zug auf dem Heimweg von Koblenz. Hatte heute Nachmittag etwas Zeit, da bin ich direkt mal schnell hin gefahren.  Ich wurde dann auch offiziell vermessen, nur um nochmal zu hören, dass das PPS mir M empfiehlt  Ich bin dann das Dropzone in M und das Speedzone  in L probegerollt und kann alle Stimmen pro-L nur bestätigen! Auf dem M bin ich schon deutlich vor dem balancetechnischen Limit mit dem Lenker meinen Knien im Weg gewesen und stand auch beim Rollen im Stehen viel zu aufrecht über dem Lenker. Da war zwar auch ein 35er Vorbau montiert, aber so viel hätte ein 50er wohl nicht verbessert. Auf dem L hab ich mich direkt wohlgefühlt, da stand ich in etwa so drauf wie auf meinem FR, das mir ja bis auf den Lenkwinkel perfekt passt. Und das fühlte sich auch kein Bisschen träge an, ich denke, das hätte ich auch beim Rollen direkt gemerkt. Es ging auch nicht übermäßig schwer aufs Hinterrad. Notfalls könnte ich da dann wiederum noch einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen, wenn es mir mit dem 50er zu lang wäre.

Danke für die vielen Meinungen zu der Sache, ihr hattet recht


----------



## simdiem (25. Juni 2012)

Dann beginnt für dich ab jetzt die harte Zeit!


----------



## das_pat (25. Juni 2012)

au ja viel spaß beim warten, falls du es bestellst


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Juni 2012)

Also mal ehrlich..... die wartezeit von aktuell 3 wochen ist doch echt ein witz.
Das geht schneller vorbei als die EM!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juni 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Dann beginnt für dich ab jetzt die harte Zeit!


Ich hatte vorhin fast eine "harte Zeit", als ich vorm Speedzone stand 
Naja, mal sehen, ist ja noch nix entschieden... hängt viel davon ab, was mein Kumpel macht und ob er am Ende meinen Rahmen nimmt. Wenn er evtl. noch ein paar Teile nimmt, noch besser! Wenn ich vorab schon weiß, dass ein paar Anbauteile unter kommen, nochmal besser. Hab derzeit nix auf der hohen Kante, womit ich das mal schnell bezahlen könnte, ohne irgendwelche Sicherheiten zu haben. War ja auch nich geplant, so ne Aktion. Und mein Kumpel ist jetzt erstmal 10 Tage auf Island und bei mir stehen bald einige Klausuren, mündl. Prüfungen und eine Hausarbeit an, da sollte ich nicht zu viel ans FRX denken 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich..... die wartezeit von aktuell 3 wochen ist doch echt ein witz.


Ja, das hab ich die Tage auch gesehen. Wenn ichs jetzt bestellen würde, könnte ich noch fast den ganzen Sommer damit fahren... AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (26. Juni 2012)

Dann tu es doch endlich (;
Du machst es doch sowieso


----------



## sundawn77 (26. Juni 2012)

Hau rein Smubob, im Kopf hast Dich eh schon dafür entschieden ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juni 2012)

In der Hose ja, der Kopf wehrt sich noch  Aber die Sache mit dem Kumpel schaut ganz gut aus. Denn ich hätte schon einen gewissen Trennungsschmerz, wenn ich mein Torque abgeben würde, aber wenn es in der Clique bleibt, wärs leichter 

Mal noch eine Frage (hatte ich gestern im Showroom vergessen, zu checken): Könnte bitte mal jemand den Kabelauslass im Oberrohr (den zum Sitzrohr hin) vermessen? Wenn dieses Kabel-Einhäng-Teil der KS LEV da durch passt, wäre das eine Alternative...


----------



## das_pat (26. Juni 2012)

du wirst devinitiv deinem altem fr nicht hinterher weinen wenn du das erste mal mit dem frx richtig unterwegs warst hattest du nie ein fr, so wars bei mir


----------



## Get_down (26. Juni 2012)

Offtopic-an:
Wie wichtig ist so ein Brustprotektor? Oder tuts ein Rückenprotektor auch?
Offtopic-aus


----------



## Get_down (26. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich..... die wartezeit von aktuell 3 wochen ist doch echt ein witz.


Aber nicht wenn man ein Datum hat!!!!!! Ich hab mir sogar schon nen Abreisskalender gebastelt. Noch 20 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (27. Juni 2012)

wer ist schon das Flashzone gefahren? Wenn käm nur das in Frage 
Aber meins ist ja erst ein Jahr alt


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> du wirst devinitiv deinem altem fr nicht hinterher weinen wenn du das erste mal mit dem frx richtig unterwegs warst hattest du nie ein fr, so wars bei mir


Das habe ich gestern auf dem Parkplatz vermisst - einen Lift und wenigstens 100Hm Trail 




Get_down schrieb:


> Offtopic-an:
> Wie wichtig ist so ein Brustprotektor? Oder tuts ein Rückenprotektor auch?
> Offtopic-aus


Wichtiger als Brust finde ich die Schultern, was ja aber i. d. R. ein Teil ist. Nur Rücken finde ich wenig sinnvoll, ich fahre eher mal nur mit der Weste (Schulter/Brust) als nur mit dem Rückenprotektor - beim Snowboarden ist es genau umgekehrt. Beim Biken bin ich schon oft auf die Schultern geflogen (ein Mal davon -> Schlüsselbein *knacks*) auf den Rücken eigentlich noch nie. Ist aber natürlich wie beim Sicherheitsgurt, kann sein, dass man ihn sein Leben lang nicht braucht und dann... 




Get_down schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn man ein Datum hat!!!!!! Ich hab mir sogar schon nen Abreisskalender gebastelt. Noch 20 Tage


Wir wollen ein Foto sehen!!


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. Juni 2012)

@Get_down

Protektoren sind eigentlich immer hilfreich. 
Ich kann nen SaftyJacket nur empfehlen. Da ist eigentlich alles dran, was man braucht.
Fahr in Parks nur mit dem Ding und macht nen sicheres gefühl, auch wenn di Umgewöhnung im ersten Moment etwas komisch ist. Zumindest wenn man, so wie ich, auf den Hometrials ohne fährt. Und das auch nur, weil ich bis dahin was zu strampeln habe.

@tommyOO

Ich hab nen Flashzone. Allerdings leicht Modifiziert.
Warum ?


----------



## tommyOO (27. Juni 2012)

wie ist das Fahrverhalten? merkst du Unterschiede von der 40er Kashima zu 2011er? wie kommst du mit den Einstellungen vom Double Barrel klar?


----------



## der_erce (27. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal, hat jemand von den Boxxer R2C2 Fahrern seine Boxxer mit ner anderen Feder bestellt als Standart? Ich kuck mir grad so mal die PDF´s durch auf der FRX Seite und es gibt anscheinend für jede Gewichtsklasse ne andere empfohlene Feder. Sind die beim Bike dabei oder muß man das bei Bestellung erwähnen ? Kostet das extra?

Edit:

hat sich erledigt......grad gesehen dass man das bei der Bestellung mit angibt. Hmm...gehört das Zeug aber nicht eigentlich zur Gabel dazu?


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Juni 2012)

Gehört nur zur Gabel, wenn du die als Aftermarket kaufst.
Dann ist auch die hohe Brücke noch dabei.
OEM ist nur die flache Brücke und die Standard Feder dabei.
Würde die Feder nicht über Canyon beziehen...zu teuer.
Selber einbauen ist einfach, geht schnell und ist wie gesagt billiger!!!
Was wiegst du?
Ich liege bei 90kg und fahre die Standard Feder der Boxxer....passt perfekt!


----------



## der_erce (27. Juni 2012)

84 kg nackt!


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Juni 2012)

dann würde ich die originale fahren!
kannst noch 2 von den 3 plastiktellern aus der federseite rausnehmen, dann ist die weniger vorgespannt.
musst nur schauen, dass der innere abstand stimmt.
der min/max abstand innen ist aber in der gebrauchsanweisung der boxxer angegeben.


----------



## der_erce (27. Juni 2012)

Ok...und was hat es mit der höheren Brücke auf sich? Nur Optik oder auch Funktion? Gibts irgendwas, was man zusätzlich beim Speedzone sinnvollerweise noch ändern/dazubestellen könnte?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Gehört nur zur Gabel, wenn du die als Aftermarket kaufst.
> Dann ist auch die hohe Brücke noch dabei.
> OEM ist nur die flache Brücke und die Standard Feder dabei.
> Würde die Feder nicht über Canyon beziehen...zu teuer.
> Selber einbauen ist einfach, geht schnell und ist wie gesagt billiger!!!


Das ist alles, was man dazu sagen kann 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich liege bei 90kg und fahre die Standard Feder der Boxxer....passt perfekt!


Wenn man überlegt, dass die Feder eigentlich für 72-81kg passen soll, ist das krass - aber halt typisch RS: immer eine Stufe weicher fahren als angegeben. Für leichte Fahrer kann das zum Problem werden...




der_erce schrieb:


> Ok...und was hat es mit der höheren Brücke auf sich? Nur Optik oder auch Funktion? Gibts irgendwas, was man zusätzlich beim Speedzone sinnvollerweise noch ändern/dazubestellen könnte?


Damit kann man im Prinzip nur den Abstand der Brücken bei verschieden langen Steuerrohren in den vorgegbenen Grenzen halten. Beim Torque passt die flache, also ist die hohe überflüssig.
Eine Schraube für das Ausfallende sollte man bei X-12 immer auf Reserve haben, die hat eine Sollbruchstelle und übernimmt die Schutzfunktion fürs Schaltwerk, was sonst das wechselbare Ausfallende übernimmt. Ob man das Ausfallende bei dem System auch kaputt kriegt, weiß ich nicht... aber mit roher Gewalt geht das sicher auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (27. Juni 2012)

Das stimmt.
Als Teenager mit 13-14 jahren wird es da echt eng.
Rock shox will dann bestimmt, dass die Eltern ne World Cup für den Jungen kaufen.
Die kann man dank Luft ja super anpassen


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

Auch ich (~66kg) komme da schon an die Grenzen...! Allerdings nicht im regulären Bereich  Durch den Umbau der U-Turn auf 180 brauche ich ja eine weichere Feder, um das Mehr an Hub auch ausnützen zu können. @160 hat mir die weiche perfekt gepasst, jetzt @180 ist sogar die extra-weiche eigentlich etwas zu hart... musste dann mit dem "Unterdruck-Trick" (Unterdruck im rechten Tauchrohr) die Gabel dazu bringen, den Federweg auch auszunutzen.

Bei den Teenies zahlen doch eh die Eltern, da spielts ja keine Rolle  Und mit nur um die 50kg dürfte auch das Losbrechmoment bei der WC richtig geil sein


----------



## der_erce (27. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist alles, was man dazu sagen kann
> 
> 
> Wenn man überlegt, dass die Feder eigentlich für 72-81kg passen soll, ist das krass - aber halt typisch RS: immer eine Stufe weicher fahren als angegeben. Für leichte Fahrer kann das zum Problem werden...
> ...



Merci für die Infos


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. Juni 2012)

tommyOO schrieb:


> wie ist das Fahrverhalten? merkst du Unterschiede von der 40er Kashima zu 2011er? wie kommst du mit den Einstellungen vom Double Barrel klar?



Das Fahrverhalten ist bombig. 
Hatte vorher nen BigHit von 07 und das ging bei weitem nicht so gut.
Mein Bruder hat nen Demo und bei meiner mehr als Amateurhaften Fahrweise merkt man jetzt nicht wirklich nen Unterschied zwischen den Bikes. Er auch nicht.
Fein ist halt, dass es durch die kurzen Kettenstreben schön durch die Kurven geht und trotzdem bei zügiger Fahrt gut liegt.

Die Einstellung vom CCDB war super einfach, fand ich.
Ich hab mir die Empfehlungen von CaneCreek für das FRX angesehen und es genau so gemacht. Hier und da vllt ein bisschen mehr, bzw weniger gedreht. Aber mehr als 3 mal hab ich an der Einstellungen nichts verändert. 
Für mich funktioniert der jetzt eigentlich perfekt. Noch nie so was gutes gefahren. Obs noch besser geht, kann sein. 
Doof ist halt wirklich, dass man immer nen 6-Kant brauch....

Und zur 40 kann ich keinen Verlgeich abgeben.
Bin weder ne 2011er gefahren noch hab ich die 2012er lange im Bike gelassen...


----------



## Get_down (27. Juni 2012)

Ähhhh, sach ma die Feder muss nur auf einer Seite rein oder?


----------



## tommyOO (27. Juni 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Und zur 40 kann ich keinen Verlgeich abgeben.
> Bin weder ne 2011er gefahren noch hab ich die 2012er lange im Bike gelassen...



was? du hast die 40er ausgebaut? sag bloß du hast ne Boxxer rein getan?


----------



## das_pat (27. Juni 2012)

nee er hat ne 66 drin


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

Ich würde an der Stelle gerne nochmal auf meine Frage hinweisen...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Frage (hatte ich gestern im Showroom vergessen, zu checken): Könnte bitte mal jemand den Kabelauslass im Oberrohr (den zum Sitzrohr hin) vermessen? Wenn dieses Kabel-Einhäng-Teil der KS LEV da durch passt, wäre das eine Alternative...


----------



## das_pat (27. Juni 2012)

du meinst das loch unten im oberrohr? morgen kann ichs dir gerne sagen, die passenden einsätze sind aber beim bike dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

Japp, genau. Es geht drum, ob dieses Teil durch passt:







das ist das Teil, das bei der KS LEV auf den Zug geschraubt wird, es ist 10mm breit. Wenn das durch passt, würde das mit der Nutzung der Oberrohr-Durchführung inkl. Möglichkeit der Demontage zum "parken" klappen.


----------



## honesaint (28. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Japp, genau. Es geht drum, ob dieses Teil durch passt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es handelt sich um ein Langloch 8mm breit und 28mm lang.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juni 2012)

Der schlitz ist 27x8mm

Edit: könnten auch 28 mm sein


----------



## das_pat (28. Juni 2012)

gut jetzt muß ich net in den keller


----------



## firefix (28. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> was macht ihr denn nur?  überall knackts bei euch...
> 
> kurze frage kämpft von euch auch einer mit der sche*ß schraubachse hinten???
> 
> bei mir wird die immer locker keine ahnung warum, früh das rad reingeschraubt und mittag im park ist sie meißt locker und ich hab keine ahnung wieso




hat ich auch mal, nachdem ich die Schraube fürs Schaltauge getauscht hatte. Die Schraube war nur ein Hauch krumm. Ist leicht zu prüfen. Die Schraube ist auch nicht wirklich zuverlässig. Beim anderen mal hing das Schaltwerk in denn Speichen aber die Schraube war noch gerade.


----------



## Bike_Ride (28. Juni 2012)

@Get_down

Jap, in der Gabel ist immer nur eine Feder.
Bei der Boxxer isses in Fahrtrichtung Links. Rechts ist die Dämpfungsseite.

@tommyOO

Jap ich hab ne Boxxer rein gemacht. Siehe Galerie.
Ich weiß jetzt spontan nicht wie Pat auf ne 66 kommt ^^
Gründe dafür hab ich schonmal irgendwo hier im Thread gepostet.
Zusammengefasst:
-Boxxer geht saugut und reicht mir locker
-lächerliche Wartungsangaben von FOX
-Geld, weil ursprünglich nen Playzone bestellt und Flashzone im Outlet gefunden
-Boxxer noch zuhause rum liegen, 40 verkaufen, Geld fürs Studium sparen

Verstehen die meisten Leute nicht und ist auch im Park oft die erste Frage. Aber ich kann auch nicht das selbsbräuner 40er gehype nachvollziehen ^^

@das_pat

Zieh mal die Schraube, mit dem auf das Schaltwerk befestigt ist, etwas fester.
Die klemmt ja die Mutter der Steckachse. Vllt ist die aber zu locker und dreht sich beim festziehen mit, so das du nicht auf die angegebenen 10-20nm kommst.
Bei der Raddemontage muss man die übrrigens nicht lösen. Hab mal bei Canyon nachgefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (28. Juni 2012)

gut werds mal testen wenn ich sie fester ziehe!

aber es hat wirklich einer in sein flash ne 66 reingebaut, dachte du warst das..... egal sorry!!!


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> gut werds mal testen wenn ich sie fester ziehe!
> 
> aber es hat wirklich einer in sein flash ne 66 reingebaut, dachte du warst das..... egal sorry!!!



dann kann man sich auch das playzone kaufen.
macht dann optisch keinen großen unterschied...aber preislich


----------



## simdiem (28. Juni 2012)

Mal wieder höchste Zeit für eine Beschwerde!!

Ich habe am 23.5. meine Laufräder zu Canyon geschickt, weil die Felgenstöße schlecht verschweißt waren. 
Daraufhin habe ich einige Tage später eine Mail bekommen, dass die Räder eingegangen sind. Seitdem Funkstille. 

Ich habe EXTRA nicht dort angerufen und ich habe EXTRA kein Mail geschrieben, weil ich einfach schauen wollte, wie es tatsächlich um den Service steht.

Und er ist zum KOTZEN !!! :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:

Rein theoretisch, stünde ich seit nunmehr 5 Wochen mit einem Fahrrad ohne Räder da und das ohne jegliche Rückmeldung seitens Canyon.

Und nein es ist nicht meine Aufgabe dort jeden Tag anzurufen, in der Warteschleife zu hängen und meine Zeit zu versaubeuteln. Das ist NICHT MEINE AUFGABE, wenn der Hersteller ein Rad mit mangelhaften Laufrädern ausliefert!

Und ES KANN AUCH NICHT SEIN, dass Service- und Reklamationsaufträge nur dann in einer vernüftigen Art und Weise abgearbeitet werden, wenn man in irgendwelchen Foren darüber anfängt zu berichten!


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. Juni 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Und er ist zum KOTZEN !!! :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


 

Was erwartest Du bei einer Bude, die nicht mal hinkriegt, ihre Produkte gemäß den Vorgaben zu lackieren?? 

Vielleicht sollte man mal zur Erkenntnis kommen, dass 1 Fachkraft nicht ohne Einfluss auf die Qualität durch 5min gebriefte 3 Leiharbeitnehmer zu ersetzen ist.

Man stelle sich vor, der Flieger, der einem den Arsch in den Bikeurlaub beschleunigt, wurde von einem Leiharbeiter gewartet, der gerne auch mal (Analogie Schaltwerk dran oder nicht dran beim Versenden) 5 gerade sein läßt bei der Montage der Turbine! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## das_pat (28. Juni 2012)

haha in der flugzeugbranche gibt es unzählige leiharbeiter, ich arbeite bei so einer firma, viel spaß beim nächsten flug


----------



## MikeZ (28. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> haha in der flugzeugbranche gibt es unzählige leiharbeiter, ich arbeite bei so einer firma, viel spaß beim nächsten flug



In der Automobil-Branche auch, demnach würde er erst gar nicht bis zum Flugzeug kommen...


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juni 2012)

ich würde eher sagen das die jungs in der abteilung "qualitätssicherung" ihren job nicht ganz zu 100% erledigen.
egal ob montage, service oder was auch immer.


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> haha in der flugzeugbranche gibt es unzählige leiharbeiter, ich arbeite bei so einer firma, viel spaß beim nächsten flug



Dann hoffe ich dass Du zu denen gehörst die mehr als meine erwähnten 5 min gebrieft sind.

Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. Juni 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> In der Automobil-Branche auch, demnach würde er erst gar nicht bis zum Flugzeug kommen...



Da werden diese aber sicher nicht ohne Qualifikation als Entwicklungs- oder Q-Ingenieure eingesetzt...zumindest nicht bei dem Hersteller der mein Gehalt zahlt...

Schau' mal kritisch den Beitrag vom SWR an:

http://swrmediathek.de/tvshow.htm?show=c10fe900-9bdc-11df-b44d-00199916cf68

das läßt zumindest was die Montage und der dabei involvierten (Fach)kräfte hinsichtlich des Q-Gedankens die immer wieder hier und anderswo geäußerten Probleme in einem erhellenden Licht erscheinen.

Aber vielleicht habe ich aus meinem Umfeld einfach auch zu hohe Ansprüche...

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2012)

honesaint schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein Langloch 8mm breit und 28mm lang.





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Der schlitz ist 27x8mm
> 
> Edit: könnten auch 28 mm sein


Danke Jungs!  Da die 10mm ja die Breite ist und das Teil flacher ist, sollte das gut passen. Dann wirds wohl doch was mit der schnell demontierbaren Variostütze und der Durchführung im Oberrohr 




simdiem schrieb:


> Mal wieder höchste Zeit für eine Beschwerde!!
> 
> ...


Ohje, das ist echt nicht die Weise, wie man mit soetwas umgehen sollte. Da hätten sie dir doch einfach auch einen neuen (kontrollierten) LRS schicken und die Sache intern mit Sun Ringle abwickeln können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (28. Juni 2012)

jop ich mach das 5 jahre aber innenaustattungen  keine sorge das wird alles mehrfach geprüft bevor die bude wieder in die luft darf


----------



## simdiem (29. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> jop ich mach das 5 jahre aber innenaustattungen  keine sorge das wird alles mehrfach geprüft bevor die bude wieder in die luft darf



Da hätten wir uns bei dir aber auch am allerwenigsten Sorgen darum gemacht! 




> Ohje, das ist echt nicht die Weise, wie man mit soetwas umgehen sollte. Da hätten sie dir doch einfach auch einen neuen (kontrollierten) LRS schicken und die Sache intern mit Sun Ringle abwickeln können...



Das ist halt diese assoziale Einstellung "achja, das Geld ist ja schon bezahlt, also ist das nicht mehr wirklich unser Problem" . 

Gott sei Dank habe ich soetwas schon befürchtet ( Allerdings ist allein diese Tatsache schon traurig!) und habe mit einem neuen, anständig verarbeitetem LRS vorgesorgt. Aber, gesetzt dem Fall ich hätte das nicht, was dann?!? Und genau dieser Fall ist nunmal der, der auf die meisten Käufer zutreffen wird!!!

Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sind die doch mittlerweile zahlreichen neuen Empörungs-Threads hier im Forum sehr gut nachzuvollziehen. (auch wenn da hin und wieder ein paar Flachzangen dabei sind).


----------



## seidelix (29. Juni 2012)

Naja nach dem das Trauerspiel jetzt ein paar Stunden zurück liegt wollte ich mal fragen ob heute einer in osternohe unterwegs sein wird? Muss nämlich mein FRX gebürend im Park einweihen (einfahren) :-D


----------



## MikeZ (29. Juni 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Da werden diese aber sicher nicht ohne Qualifikation als Entwicklungs- oder Q-Ingenieure eingesetzt...zumindest nicht bei dem Hersteller der mein Gehalt zahlt...
> 
> Schau' mal kritisch den Beitrag vom SWR an:
> 
> ...



Das sieht bei dem Hersteller, der mich beschäftigt, auch nicht anders aus...
Das große Dilemma der Bike-"Industrie" ist halt die Tatsache, daß es sich weitestgehend um ein Saison-Geschäft handelt.
Einerseits wollen wir alle den Preisvorteil eines Versender-Bikes genießen, auf der anderen Seite müssen die Mitarbeiter ja auch irgendwie bezahlt werden.
Dazu kommt, daß wir natürlich auch nicht ewig auf unsere bestellten Bikes warten wollen, weil ALLE Teile nochmal 2 Wochen in der Qualitäts-Sicherung liegen oder das Bike 50km im jeweiligen Einsatzbereich Probe-gefahren wird. Vor allem bei Zulieferer-Komponenten, die ja eigentlich beim Hersteller schon in der QS gewesen sein sollten...

Bei Montagefehlern oder Fehlkonstruktionen sieht die Sache natürlich ganz anders aus!


----------



## der_erce (29. Juni 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Da hätten wir uns bei dir aber auch am allerwenigsten Sorgen darum gemacht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts von Canyon überhaupt mal nen offizielles Statement dazu? Hier treiben sich doch auch einige Mitarbeiter herum oder? Wurden die mal kontaktiert dass es so nicht sein kann?



seidelix schrieb:


> Naja nach dem das Trauerspiel jetzt ein paar Stunden zurück liegt wollte ich mal fragen ob heute einer in osternohe unterwegs sein wird? Muss nämlich mein FRX gebürend im Park einweihen (einfahren) :-D



Hast du nix zu tun, dass du in ONohe rumhängst?


----------



## das_pat (29. Juni 2012)

was hab ich nen bock auf osternohe wenn ich das lese  ist zwar klein aber äußerst abwechslugsreich und funny, und ich hock grad bei 29° im büro und muß meinen monatsschreibkram machen


----------



## der_erce (29. Juni 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> was hab ich nen bock auf osternohe wenn ich das lese  ist zwar klein aber äußerst abwechslugsreich und funny, und ich hock grad bei 29° im büro und muß meinen monatsschreibkram machen



Ich hab Klimaanlage


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Juni 2012)

@Smubob

Falls du es nicht gelesen hast...ja, der Adapter an meiner Hope ist der "H" Adapter.
Muss man nur mit 2 kleinen Unterlegscheiben versehen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Falls du es nicht gelesen hast...ja, der Adapter an meiner Hope ist der "H" Adapter.
> Muss man nur mit 2 kleinen Unterlegscheiben versehen!


Oh, das ging an mir vorbei, danke! Einfach 2 Scheiben zwischen Adapter und Aufnahme? Das ist ja das geringste Problem. Hatte noch das Bedenken, dass die V2 und der Adapter H gar nicht zusammen passen, da es mit der alten Moto V2 wohl nicht passt, habe aber zwischenzeitlich die Bestätigung, dass das nicht für die neue gilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (29. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die scheiben zw bremssattel und adapter.
Aber wie ist im grunde egal.... Muss man ja auh nur bei 203er scheiben machen...bei 200ern ist das hinfällig.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2012)

Ja, das kann ich mir dann immernoch überlegen.
Aber ist eigentlich komisch... die Aufnahme am Rahmen ist doch PM180 und der Adapter H ist für 183er Scheiben bei PM160, dann müsste es doch *theoretisch* ohne Scheiben passen  Naja, nackte Theorie mal wieder...


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat es ohne geschliffen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2012)

An den Floating-Nieten? (kenne ich von Formula Sattel i. V. m. Floating Scheibe)


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Juni 2012)

Nein. Am bolzen der die beläge führt


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2012)

Ich muss später zuhause mal nachschauen, aber ich meine, dass da bei mir ordentlich Platz ist. Ich würde mir eh einen gut messbaren Abstand im jetzigen Zustand suchen und den dann zur Kontrolle später vergleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (30. Juni 2012)

Bei mir geht seit neuem das Sag-O-Meter nicht mehr.
Der Ring dreht sich einfach immer mit der Wippe mit.
Hatte einer von euch schonmal das Problem und weiß worans liegt ?


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Juni 2012)

Hatte ich noch nicht. Evtl stark verschmutzt!?
Das ding ist eh nicht genau.
Also shit on it.


----------



## Stromberg (2. Juli 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Bei mir geht seit neuem das Sag-O-Meter nicht mehr.
> Der Ring dreht sich einfach immer mit der Wippe mit.
> Hatte einer von euch schonmal das Problem und weiß worans liegt ?



Mit nem Lappen in verschiedenen Ringpositionen putzen und am Ende vielleicht noch nen Tropfen PTFE-Spray rein, dann flutschst wieder.


----------



## Bike_Ride (2. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem Dreck dachte ich auch erst.
Komisch dabei ist aber, dass es mir eben erst nach dem Putzen aufgefallen ist 

Naja muss ich die Tage nochmal bei schauen. Hatte mich gestern auch schon gewundert, warum der "Anzeigering" mehr Platz zum Rahmen hat, als die Wippe auf der rechten Seite. 
Vielleicht ist die auf der linken Seite nicht ganz fest.
Hat einer da nen passendes Drehmoment parat ? Ich wette am Telefon kann mir das keiner sagen ^^


----------



## cashjonny (2. Juli 2012)

Leute...schaut mal Rabattaktion bei den aktuellen FRX-Modellen, jetzt schon.....ich kann's selbst nicht glauben...sind unsere Räder etwa Ladenhüter?


----------



## der_erce (2. Juli 2012)

cashjonny schrieb:


> Leute...schaut mal Rabattaktion bei den aktuellen FRX-Modellen, jetzt schon.....ich kann's selbst nicht glauben...sind unsere Räder etwa Ladenhüter?



Du meinst das hier?


----------



## cashjonny (2. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Du meinst das hier?



Auch...aber das Dropzone kriegst jetzt 200 Euronen billiger...Rabatt auf die aktuellen Modelle hab ich bei Canyon noch nie gesehen...


----------



## der_erce (2. Juli 2012)

Tatsache...bekommt wohl (fast jeder) 200 euro nachlass/Goodies!


----------



## das_pat (3. Juli 2012)

verdammt....


----------



## der_erce (3. Juli 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> verdammt....



lol...na komm. Es ist doch immer so. Du kaufst dir nen Computer, ne Woche später wird er billiger. 
Wir haben Midseason. Ist doch logisch dass die nochmal "vor der Eurobike" das Geschäft nochmal anzukurbeln.

Bei mir wars allerdings pures Glück. Ich wollte vor 2 Wochen schon bestellen und hab einfach keine Zeit gehabt. Und letzte Woche haben Sie fürs Speedzone dann dieses Tour de France - Special rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (3. Juli 2012)

Joa die schlechteste Idee ist das nicht um diese Jahreszeit. 
Gerade jetzt wo es solangsam anfängt und richtig Sommer wird.

Wäre das hier jetzt nicht was für Smubob ?
Schlag zu (; ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> WÃ¤re das hier jetzt nicht was fÃ¼r Smubob ?
> Schlag zu (; ^^


Leider nicht wirklich... ich habe schon eine fast identische Lampe, ein Multitool brauche ich auch keins (finde das Ding aus dem Angebot eh total unhandlich) und Goggles hab ich schon 4 StÃ¼ck  Wenn die 200â¬ als Rabatt in bar gewÃ¤hrt werden wÃ¼rden, hÃ¤tte ich vermutlich schon versucht, meinen Kumpel auf Island zu erreichen, ob der Deal mit meinem Rahmen klar geht 
...wobei ich aber eh erstmal noch etwas sparen mÃ¼sste  Muss das Ganze ja finanziell Ã¼berbrÃ¼cken, bis die ganzen Teile verkauft sind und so gut und schnell wie das bei meinem FR geklappt hat, muss es jetzt ja nicht unbedingt wieder laufen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...wobei ich aber eh erstmal noch etwas sparen müsste  Muss das Ganze ja finanziell überbrücken, bis die ganzen Teile verkauft sind und so gut und schnell wie das bei meinem FR geklappt hat, muss es jetzt ja nicht unbedingt wieder laufen.


 

Man gebe Herrn Smubob doch bitte einmal ein IBC-Überbrückungskredit! 

Ich kann das Leid nicht mehr mit Anhören! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## downhiller_97 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich will mir nächstes Jahr das Flashzone zulegen, aber da ich 15 in 3 Wochen werde und so noch ein Kind bin  Werde ich noch wachsen ! Momentan bin ich 172 cm groß, jetzt wäre M perfekt und was ist mir zB 180 cm , ist da M schon zu klein und muss L nehmen oder wird M noch immer passen ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Man gebe Herrn Smubob doch bitte einmal ein IBC-Überbrückungskredit!
> 
> Ich kann das Leid nicht mehr mit Anhören!


Tschulligung  Sollte kein Gejammer sein, nur "Smalltalk"...




downhiller_97 schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich 172 cm groß, jetzt wäre M perfekt und was ist mir zB 180 cm , ist da M schon zu klein und muss L nehmen oder wird M noch immer passen ?


Also ich bin 1,80 und habe letzte Woche ein M und ein L probegefahren, mir war das M zu kurz. Ich würde an deiner Stelle zum L tendieren, aber wenn es eh erst nächstes Jahr so weit sein soll, kannst du ja so lange noch beobachten, wie sich deine Körpergröße entwickelt


----------



## fatal_error (3. Juli 2012)

tzzz vor dem bestellen (4 Monate) bei Canyon PPS ausgefüllt bei Canyon angerufen und hier gefragt alle "M" gesagt bei 179cm ... jetzt sagen sie alle "L"  

Da ich vorher noch nie ein DH Bike hatte und deswegen keine Referenz habe werde ich wohl damit klar kommen


----------



## LordLinchpin (3. Juli 2012)

bin 1,78 und habe mein flashzone in M, passt super. mach dich da nich verrückt


----------



## cashjonny (3. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute...ich wollt mein Dropzone hier und da noch mal mit zusätzlich Schutzfolie bekleben um häßlichen Kratzern vorzubeugen und hab im Canyon-Shop für 14,95 Folie nachbestellt in der Hoffnung, es ist dieselbe die serienmäßig am Unterrohr klebt, sprich eine dicke, gummierte Folie...hab mich da leider getäuscht...

Weiss jemand von Euch wo man so Schutzfolie bekommt?
Bin für Tips dankbar...


----------



## das_pat (3. Juli 2012)

geh zum autofolierer in deiner nähe, die haben die dicke 3M folie da, die hab ich auch, vorallem auf der kettenstrebe, die hat sogar das specialized endurorennen am sonntag ausgehalten 
aber glaub mir, das wird nicht ganz billig  frag einfach nach reststücken und hau was in die kaffeekasse, so hab ich es gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatal_error (4. Juli 2012)

Ich werde die Tage mal das hier probieren sieht recht dick aus: 

http://www.hein-gericke.de/hein-gericke-schutzfolie-transparent.html


----------



## seidelix (4. Juli 2012)

hey ich hätt da mal ne frage wegen eines schaltwerks da ja das verbaute XT schaltwerk beim playzone viel zu lang ist und die ganze zeit klappert würde ich es gern durch das neue ZEE schaltwerk wechseln. 
da gibt es aber zwei verschiedene einmal 11-28 und 11-36 welches soll ich nehmen? 
will bei 1x10 bleiben Kassette ist die orig. verbaute 11-36 und 36er kettenblatt


----------



## das_pat (4. Juli 2012)

du hast doch deine frage gerade selbst in deinem post beantwortet  logischerweise das 11-36, du kannst aber auch die spannung im käfig erhöhen, dann klapperts net mehr gaz so schlimm, aber das zee kommt bei mir auch dran die 25g mehr sind mir wirklich wurscht, empfehlenswert ist auch die 10fach slx kassette die wiegt über 100g weniger als die deore und kostet nicht viel


----------



## seidelix (4. Juli 2012)

ich war mir nicht sicher dachte das hat was mit der Käfig länge zu tun und bei 1x10 brauch ich ja nur ein kurzen aber jetzt muss nur noch das ZEE verfügbar sein


----------



## das_pat (4. Juli 2012)

meins ist vorbestellt, mal sehen wann es kommt


----------



## Bone-Breaker (4. Juli 2012)

Hi Folks, ich bin neu hier möchte aber trotzdem meinen Senf dazu geben, was die Größen betrifft. Ich bin auch 1,80 groß und mag eher kurze Bikes. Am Gardasee habe ich auf einem Alpinist in M gesessen und kam mir vor wie eingemauert. Auf einem Alpinist in L habe ich mich deutlich wohler gefühlt. Am Wochenende hatte ich dann das Glück, während einer Tour, auf ein nagelneues Rockzone in L zu stossen und sein Besitzer hat es mir kurzzeitig überlassen. Passte wie angegossen. Montag habe ich es dann bestellt.
Letzlich entscheidet wohl die persönliche Erfahrung und der Wohlfühlfaktor

Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seidelix (4. Juli 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> meins ist vorbestellt, mal sehen wann es kommt



Wo hast du es vorbestellt?


----------



## das_pat (4. Juli 2012)

bei nem arbeitskollegen der hat nebenbei nen kleinen radladen, kannst aber auch bei bikecomponents.de bestellen, da gehts auch schon


----------



## seidelix (4. Juli 2012)

Ja cool danke hab's bestellt Lieferzeit 10 Tage das geht ja noch


----------



## das_pat (4. Juli 2012)

wird länger werden, die 10 tage sind nur obligatorisch, ich bekomm meins voraussichtlich im august


----------



## simdiem (5. Juli 2012)

Zur Erinnerung: Eingeschickt am 23.5.2012: Heute per Mail beschwert und hier die Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr **simdiem**,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Ihr Laufräder wurden zur externen Reklamation zum Hersteller gesendet. Von dieser Seite liegen uns momentan leider noch keine weiteren Informationen vor. Ich habe allerdings einen Kollegen beauftragt dort nach dem Stand der Dinge zu fragen.
Bis dahin möchte ich Sie noch um ein wenig Geduld bitten. Wir melden uns sobald uns Neuigkeiten vorliegen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Jens ********
Servicecenter


----------



## das_pat (5. Juli 2012)

das ist schon übel, normal sollte man doch informiert werden wenn solche sachen länger dauern, immerhin kannst (könntest ohne 2. lrs)  du schon seit 6 wochen dein fahrrad nicht nutzen...


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Juli 2012)

also ich persönlich würde ausrasten.
aber mich wundert bei dem Verein (Canyon) nix mehr.


----------



## simdiem (5. Juli 2012)

Ausrasten kann ich nachvollziehen. Ist aber jetzt nicht mein Mittel der Wahl ^^. Brauch meine Nerven andersweitig. 

Ich habe ihnen jetzt geschrieben, dass ich bis Ende nächster Woche erwarte einen neuen einwandfreien LRS zu erhalten. 

Verpufft wahrscheinlich auch wirkungslos. Wenn nicht wälz ich doch liebend gerne im BGB. Nacherfüllung schön und gut, diese muss aber auch in einem angemessenen Rahmen erfolgen... ich meine da mal was gelesen zu haben...

Trotz allem danke für euer Mitgefühl. Das tut gut!


----------



## firefix (5. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Letzlich entscheidet wohl die persönliche Erfahrung und der Wohlfühlfaktor
> 
> Greez



Das und was für trails du fähst. Ich hab ein Speedzone in L bei 1,82 Meter und ca. 87cm SH. Auf natürlicheren, verwinkelten engen trails ist das Ding zu schwerfällig.  Auf breiten Bikepark trails mit Anliegern und so geht das bike ziemlich gut.


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Juli 2012)

firefix schrieb:


> Das und was für trails du fähst. Ich hab ein Speedzone in L bei 1,82 Meter und ca. 87cm SH. Auf natürlicheren, verwinkelten engen trails ist das Ding zu schwerfällig.  Auf breiten Bikepark trails mit Anliegern und so geht das bike ziemlich gut.



Schwerfällig?
Diese Meinung kann ich nicht teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (5. Juli 2012)

dann stell halt den lenkwinkel um dann fluppt das frx auch saumäßig gut durch enge verwinkelte trails


----------



## Bone-Breaker (5. Juli 2012)

firefix schrieb:


> Das und was für trails du fähst. Ich hab ein Speedzone in L bei 1,82 Meter und ca. 87cm SH. Auf natürlicheren, verwinkelten engen trails ist das Ding zu schwerfällig.  Auf breiten Bikepark trails mit Anliegern und so geht das bike ziemlich gut.



Und wie bist Du ansonsten zufrieden?

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht unbedingt eine Maschine nur zum prügeln, da ich ab und an auch mal bergauf fahre, daher auch das Rockzone


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. Juli 2012)

Bergauf geht das neue FRX sowieso recht gut für nen Gravity Bike!
Ich muss mein Flashzone auch erstmal nen paar Meter hoch treten, bis ich am Trail bin.
Und das geht in der Ausstattung mit Sicherheit nicht ansatzweise so gut wie das Rockzone. Solltest also keine Probleme haben.

Du musst ja auch nicht Prügeln. 
Mit dem Torque kannste auch gut mal ne Runde chillen und dich etwas mehr auf die Landschaft konzentrieren und nebenbei nen sahniges Fahrwerk genießen.


----------



## s1c (6. Juli 2012)

firefix schrieb:


> Das und was für trails du fähst. Ich hab ein Speedzone in L bei 1,82 Meter und ca. 87cm SH. Auf natürlicheren, verwinkelten engen trails ist das Ding zu schwerfällig.  Auf breiten Bikepark trails mit Anliegern und so geht das bike ziemlich gut.



Also ich fahre 203mm low und es geht auch in den verwinkelten Trails ganz gut. Man muss halt nur etwas aktiver fahren und nicht einfach nur den Lenker einschlagen...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (6. Juli 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Du musst ja auch nicht Prügeln.
> Mit dem Torque kannste auch gut mal ne Runde chillen und dich etwas mehr auf die Landschaft konzentrieren und nebenbei nen sahniges Fahrwerk genießen.



Das klingt gut. 

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mich dann wohl etwas zügeln müssen 

Dieses Jahr am Gardasee sah die Sache nämlich mehr nach langsam den Berg hoch und ganz schnell wieder den Berg runter aus. Ich möchte mich aber auch gerne fahrtechnisch mal verbessern und hoffe, dass mir das Material dabei hilft.


----------



## Get_down (6. Juli 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> wird länger werden, die 10 tage sind nur obligatorisch, ich bekomm meins voraussichtlich im august



Wenn das Teil nicht bis zum 20. Juni da is kill ich die alle!:kotz:


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Juli 2012)

Juni ???
wir haben aber schon Juli 
dann fang mal an zu Killen


----------



## Bone-Breaker (6. Juli 2012)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Juni ???
> wir haben aber schon Juli
> dann fang mal an zu Killen



10 Tage????? Wo steht das denn? Ich bekomme meins voraussichtlich in KW 30 und, jetzt bitte aufgepasst.... Der Biker auf dessen Torque ich neulich rumschaukeln durfte hat seins im August bestellt(2011) und bekommen hat er es im Juni(2012). Okay, war auch ein 2012er Modell.


----------



## simdiem (7. Juli 2012)

Und du glaubst jetzt, das wäre was besonderes? Ich hab mein Ende Oktober bestellt und Ende April bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefix (7. Juli 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> dann stell halt den lenkwinkel um dann fluppt das frx auch saumäßig gut durch enge verwinkelte trails



fahre mit 185 high das wird wohl nicht das Problem sein. Und mit eng meine ich trails wo kein Platz für erwähnenswerter Schräglage ist. Das SX-TRAIL mit 160mm vorne das ich vorher hatte ging unterm Strich besser. Naja hinterher ist man immer schlauer.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Und du glaubst jetzt, das wäre was besonderes? Ich hab mein Ende Oktober bestellt und Ende April bekommen...



Na ja, wenn ich richtig rechnen kann hattes Du dein Bike unter'm Strich nach einem halben Jahr, und er nach 10 Monaten. Ich finde das ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied.


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn ich richtig rechnen kann hattes Du dein Bike unter'm Strich nach einem halben Jahr, und er nach 10 Monaten. Ich finde das ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied.



Tja.
Ich glaube ich muss dir mal sagen, dass die 2012 räder erst ende oktober online waren und auch erst dann bestellt werden konnten!
Also der "kollege" den du da getroffen hast, hat tierischen bullshit geredet!
Ich habe meins am ersten tag bestellt, als es ging und das war im oktober, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war das der 11.10.11
Habe die rechnung gerade nicht zur hand.
Bekommen habe ich es in kw12.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. Juli 2012)

Also, selbst unter Berücksichtigung einer Bestellung im Oktober(vielleicht habe ich mich ja da auch nur verhört) ist eine Wartezeit bis Juni immer noch länger als eine bis April. Ich hoffe nur das die Angabe der Lieferzeit auf der Canyonseite halbwegs der Realität entspricht. Die Pedale und das TdF-Special sind jedenfalls schon mal nicht rechtzeitig verfügbar.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also der "kollege" den du da getroffen hast, hat tierischen bullshit geredet!



Kleiner Gag am Rande. Der Kumpel mit dem ich an dem Tag unterwgs war hatte vermutet, dass der von dir angeprochene "Kollege" Du seiest. Stellte sich aber als Falschannahme heraus


----------



## haedillus malus (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo FRX-Fans!

Ich bin der Kumpel und vermute, dass wir _*simdiem*_ getroffen haben, falls er aus Gummersbach kommt und ich das Konterfei richtig deute.

Soweit ich mich erinnere, hatte er im Oktober 2011 bestellt.

Beste Grüße




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Kleiner Gag am Rande. Der Kumpel mit dem ich an dem Tag unterwgs war hatte vermutet, dass der von dir angeprochene "Kollege" Du seiest. Stellte sich aber als Falschannahme heraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. Juli 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Hallo FRX-Fans!
> 
> Ich bin der Kumpel und vermute, dass wir _*simdiem*_ getroffen haben, falls er aus Gummersbach kommt und ich das Konterfei richtig deute.
> 
> ...



Na, das wäre ja prima.

Um es mit den Worten von Col. Nathan Jessup zu sagen:"Da stehe ich jetzt ja als echtes _*zensiert*_ da."


----------



## simdiem (7. Juli 2012)

Gummersbach? Wo issn das? Also ich kanns nicht gewesen sein. Hab mich mit meinem FRX bisher nur in Heilbronn, Neckarsulm und Beerfelden blicken lassen 

Aber ihr könnt noch ein wenig weiterrätseln 

Hey aber ich warte seit knapp 2 Monaten auf meinen LRS, den ich zur Reklamation eingeschickt hatte!! DAS ist doch auch was  und ich finde, das kann man gut auf die 6 Monate noch draufschlagen


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Gummersbach? Wo issn das? Also ich kanns nicht gewesen sein. Hab mich mit meinem FRX bisher nur in Heilbronn, Neckarsulm und Beerfelden blicken lassen
> 
> Aber ihr könnt noch ein wenig weiterrätseln
> 
> Hey aber ich warte seit knapp 2 Monaten auf meinen LRS, den ich zur Reklamation eingeschickt hatte!! DAS ist doch auch was  und ich finde, das kann man gut auf die 6 Monate noch draufschlagen



Hey Siemdiem, Du bist also der mit dem LRS!!

Gummersbach liegt ca. 45km östlich von Köln.


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juli 2012)

Wichtig ist, was auf der Rechnung steht!
Bei mir stand 9kw auf der homepage und auf der Rechnung 11kw.
Allerdings wird die Wartezeit so spät im Jahr für Canyon wohl besser zu errechnen sein, da ja nicht, wie bei uns, die Produktion erst anläuft.


----------



## nukular2008 (7. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also, selbst unter Berücksichtigung einer Bestellung im Oktober(vielleicht habe ich mich ja da auch nur verhört) ist eine Wartezeit bis Juni immer noch länger als eine bis April.



Wundert mich immernoch, denn ich hab mein FRX (auch ein Rockzone in L) Anfang Februar bestellt und dann Anfang Mai abholen können.
Wer gleich zu Beginn bestellt hat sollte sein Bike also keinenfalls später bekommen.


----------



## Ekhi (7. Juli 2012)

Hi ibc,

mein Rockzone 7.0 ist vorgestern angekommen, was mir jetzt leider  auffällt ist, das ich eventuell doch S anstelle von M hätte nehmen  sollen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habe den sag eingestellt, wenn ich sitze kann ich mit Schuhen die Füße  flach abstellen, aber bei wirklich durchgetreckten Beinen, ohne Schuhe  komm ich mit den Fersen nicht auf den Boden, außer ich neige das Bike  zur Seite. Auch wenn ich vor dem Sattel über dem Oberrohr stehe liege  ich auf, zwar nicht voll, aber viel Platz ist da nicht dazwischen.

Meine Daten: +/- 0.5cm
Größe: 178
Schrittlänge 81
Schulterbreite: 42
Armlänge: 62
Torsolänge: 68

Was meint ihr? Zu groß? Und wenn ja, was tuen?


----------



## nukular2008 (7. Juli 2012)

Wie alt bist du? (aka -> Wächst du noch?)


----------



## Ekhi (7. Juli 2012)

28, also höchstens noch rückwärts, hatte damals wegen der Größe auch hier nachgefragt und da ich selbst dachte das S vieleicht etwas gedrungen sein könnte, sagten hier auch einige User die genauso im Grenzbereich S/M liegen das sie auch zum M gegriffen haben.


----------



## haedillus malus (7. Juli 2012)

@ekhi:
Da fällst Du aber auch von der Schrittlänge her vergleichsweise sehr kurz aus. Demnach müsstest Du einen relativ langen Torso haben. Da könntest Du m.E. von Reach und Oberrohrlänge her niemals Größe S fahren.
Ich habe bei 179 cm Körperlänge eine Schrittlänge von 87 cm (ohne Schuhe) und würde beim FRX definitiv Größe L wählen (habe ich auch schon kurz probegesessen). Ich fahre aber auch lieber lange Rahmen, ist teilweise natürlich Geschmackssache und abhängig vom Einsatzzweck.

Beste Grüße



Ekhi schrieb:


> Hi ibc,
> 
> mein Rockzone 7.0 ist vorgestern angekommen, was mir jetzt leider  auffällt ist, das ich eventuell doch S anstelle von M hätte nehmen  sollen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ekhi (7. Juli 2012)

Torsolänge ist gemessen nach dem PPS von Canyon, also Wasserwage im Schritt hochgezogen, Oberkante Wasserwaage bis oberes Ende Brustbein, was die 68cm sind, und Schrittlänge von 81cm halt vom oberen Ende Wasserwaage bis Boden.

So beim draufsitzen mit Füßen auf der Kurbel (Pedale kommen erst in 2 Wochen ) fühl ich mich ganz gut, aber Füße aufm Boden oder nach vorne übers Oberrohr stellen ist nicht so, das ich sagen würde angenehm und in gewissen Situationen könnte das wichtig sein.

Die KindShock ist auch komplett im Sitzrohr versenkt und auf niedrigster Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist auch nicht mega viel platz wenn ich überm oberrohr stehe (SL 89 und Speedzone in L). Wenn ich es allerdings fahre ist es perfekt.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch nicht mega viel platz wenn ich überm oberrohr stehe (SL 89 und Speedzone in L). Wenn ich es allerdings fahre ist es perfekt.



Ich denke auch, dass das die Hauptsache sein sollte. Und natürlich hat auch Haedi recht, wenn er die persönlichen Präferenzen anspricht.


----------



## christophersch (7. Juli 2012)

ich würde es definitiv behalten. Wenn es dir auf dem Trail zu unhandlich ist, was ich ersthaft bezweifel, würde ich halt die steile Einstellung des Trackflips bevorzugen. Angenehmer als ein etwas zu kleines Bike, welches flach baut, ist es dann auch deutlich.

Leih dir am besten Pedale von nem Kumpel und roll mal etwas. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du dann deine Entscheidung das Rad zurückzugeben, umstellst 

cheers aus kambodscha


----------



## Get_down (7. Juli 2012)

Juli.... mein ich ja


----------



## Ekhi (7. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch nicht mega viel platz wenn ich überm oberrohr stehe (SL 89 und Speedzone in L). Wenn ich es allerdings fahre ist es perfekt.



Liegst du denn auf wenn du überm Oberrohr stehst? Weil wenn ich die Sattelspitze quasi am Hintern hab lieg ich auf dem Oberrohr auf.

Hab den Trackflip derzeit auf 203mm stehen, aber Hi, sprich beim Blick von rechts auf den Trackflip ist die Schraube jetzt rechts, die 203mm würde ich schon gerne beibehalten, wie stelle ich das auf 203mm Low? Also muss die Schraube dann oben, links oder unten sein?

@Christophersch: Klar wäre ne Rückgabe blöd, ich weiß gar nicht, bekomm ich das dann mit neuerlicher Wartezeit überhaupt in S getauscht? Für den Fall wäre ja wahrscheinlich am besten, wenns sowenig Gebrauchspuren hat wie möglich, bisher 0.


----------



## haedillus malus (7. Juli 2012)

@ekhi: 
Schrittlänge messe ich genauso, Torso habe ich noch nie gemessen.

Vergiss das mit Größe S, außer Du benötigst ein reines Trial (nicht Trail) -Bike. Möglicherweise passt der FRX Rahmen für Dich einfach nicht und Du hättest evtl. einen Rahmen wählen sollen, bei dem zumindest das Oberrohr (wie z.B. beim ALUTECH FANES, natürlich nur zur Veranschaulichung) und/oder Unterrohr (z.B. SPECIALIZED DEMO) stark heruntergezogen/gebogen ist und dabei die notwendige Länge bei niedriger Tretlagerhöhe behält.

Da dem FRX-frame ein solches Hydroforming von Unter- und Oberrohr mittels Ölpresse (zum Glück) erspart geblieben ist, ist die Lage des Oberrohres bei großen Gabeleinbauhöhen konstruktionsbedingt vergleichsweise hoch, um die notwendige Stabilität zu gewährleisten. Dies wird nur zum Teil durch das relativ kurze Steuerrohr wieder ausgeglichen.

Grüße



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch nicht mega viel platz wenn ich überm oberrohr stehe (SL 89 und Speedzone in L). Wenn ich es allerdings fahre ist es perfekt.


----------



## nukular2008 (7. Juli 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Liegst du denn auf wenn du überm Oberrohr stehst? Weil wenn ich die Sattelspitze quasi am Hintern hab lieg ich auf dem Oberrohr auf.
> 
> Hab den Trackflip derzeit auf 203mm stehen, aber Hi, sprich beim Blick von rechts auf den Trackflip ist die Schraube jetzt rechts, die 203mm würde ich schon gerne beibehalten, wie stelle ich das auf 203mm Low? Also muss die Schraube dann oben, links oder unten sein?
> 
> @Christophersch: Klar wäre ne Rückgabe blöd, ich weiß gar nicht, bekomm ich das dann mit neuerlicher Wartezeit überhaupt in S getauscht? Für den Fall wäre ja wahrscheinlich am besten, wenns sowenig Gebrauchspuren hat wie möglich, bisher 0.



ich hab auch SL90 und nen L Rahmen. Hab jetzt nicht genau gemessen wie viel Platz da bis zum Oberrohr ist wenn ich vorm Sattel stehe, aber ne Faust passt da bestimmt noch zwischen.

Trackflip: Steht doch auf den schwarzen Dingern drauf wo welche Einstellung ist. Du kannst rechts und links tauschen und die Klötze auch noch drehen (gibt also 2^2  = 4 Möglichkeiten )

@Umtausch: Du kannst generell (fast) alles was du online etc kaufst innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückgeben (bei Gebrauchsspuren bekommste u.U. nicht den kompletten Kaufpreis zurück).
Ob Canyon sowas als Umtausch macht, oder du komplett neubestellen musst weis ich nicht. In jedem Fall wirst du aber wohl die normale Zeit auf das neue Bike warten müssen.


----------



## Ekhi (7. Juli 2012)

@nukular: Bei mir passt da vorne nichts dazwischen und am Hintern nen Finger.

@haedillus: Klar, mit nem Trail SX oder Demo hätte ich sicherlich genug Platz durch das Hydroforming, aber hab mich ja bewusst für einen "herkömmlichen" Rahmen entschieden, mir war da auch klar das ich da sicher keinen Fußball zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr bekomme, aber ich hab einfach die Sorge, das bei nem unglücklichen Abstieg nach vorne das echt unangenem werden könnte.

Zum Trackflip: Die Frage war eher obs 203mm Low gibt? und wo sich dann die Schraube bei den möglichen 4 Positionen befindet. Weil bei 203mm wird das Bike ja eher länger und bei Hi/Lo hebt oder senkt es sich oder?

Meint ihr ich sollte am Montag mal mit Canyon da ganz offen drüber reden? Hab wenig Erfahrung mit Bestellungen, abgesehen von Büchern und so.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. Juli 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> @nukular: Bei mir passt da vorne nichts dazwischen und am Hintern nen Finger.
> 
> @haedillus: Klar, mit nem Trail SX oder Demo hätte ich sicherlich genug Platz durch das Hydroforming, aber hab mich ja bewusst für einen "herkömmlichen" Rahmen entschieden, mir war da auch klar das ich da sicher keinen Fußball zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr bekomme, aber ich hab einfach die Sorge, das bei nem unglücklichen Abstieg nach vorne das echt unangenem werden könnte.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ekhi, du brauchst dir bei einem Abgang nach vorne keine Sorge zu machen, ob das Oberrohr zu hoch ist. Bedingt durch die Vorwärtsbewegung kommst Du am Steuerrohr zum Stillstand 
Okay, nicht angenehm, war auch nicht ernst gemeint.Ich habe letztes Jahr am Gardasee einen Abgang nach vorne gemacht ohne das es zu irgendwelchen Kontakten mit Ober- oder Steuerrohr gekommen ist. Du müsstest schon sehr unglücklich absteigen damit das geschieht. Im Normalfall wird das Bike zu der einen oder anderen Seiten fallen und es wird genug Platz sein, damit die edlen Teile ohne Blessur bleiben.
Zur Frage der Einstellung(habe ich auch erst nach und nach begriffen ) Es gibt insgesamt vier mögliche Positionen für den Trackflip, nämlich:
185 low / 185 high /203 low / 203 high


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juli 2012)

Also wenn ich mit schuhen (logisch, denn ohne fährt ja keiner) über dem rad stehe, sodass der sattel am hintern ist, bleiben bei mir ein paar cm platz. Aber nicht die welt.
Aber das kommt auch wieder darauf an wie weit vorne dein sattel steht, wie lang der insg ist etc. Hat man einen längeren sattel der mittig steht kommt man automatisch weiter nach vorne was dann dazu führt das man von der position her weiter richtung steuerrohr wandert und da ist das oberrohr wieder höher.
Ich würde mich nicht verrückt machen an deienr stelle.
S wäre definitiv zu kurz für dich bei deiner größe.
Ich finde die überstandshöhe ist definitiv zu vernachlässigen.
Wie einer meiner vorredner schon sagte....schraub mal ein paar pedale dran und roll mal was rum!


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Juli 2012)

Bei Low kommt das rad was tiefer....!
Ist ja logisch, denn der vordere winkel wird ja flacher.
Tretlager kommt ja dann auch tiefer.


----------



## Get_down (7. Juli 2012)

> 185 low / 185 high /203 low / 203 high


Wie stellt man die ein? Muss ich den links und rechts tauschen? Ich kenn bis jetzt nur dass man den Trackflip dreht und der Federweg und der LW sich ändern....


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. Juli 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Wie stellt man die ein? Muss ich den links und rechts tauschen? Ich kenn bis jetzt nur dass man den Trackflip dreht und der Federweg und der LW sich ändern....




So ist es. Schau mal hier: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=252&page=3
und dann Frage 26!
Ist also mit ein wenig Schrauberei verbunden.


----------



## Ekhi (7. Juli 2012)

Ok, werd die Tage mal rumrollen mit geliehenen Pedalen.
Hatte vorher nen Hardtail wo ich im Vergleich massig Platz hatte, wie gesagt beim Sitzen fühlt es sich passend an.

Was halt etwas unglücklich ist, ohne KindShock sitz ich mit versenktem Sattel da ganz problemlos drauf, denn der KS ragt ja auch 3,5cm über Sitzrohr auf... nur der KS war hat mit nen Kaufgrund, da hin und wieder auch ne Tour ansteht.

Zum Trackflip: Guten Morgen an mich selbst, man sollte auch mal die andere Seite lesen^^, da steht dann 185Hi bzw. 203Lo drauf, sprich Seitentausch und gut ist.

Apropos: Satteleinstellung: Hab den so gelassen, wie er montiert war, davon abgesehen, könnt ihr nen guten und vor allem bequemen Sattel empfehlen? Gerne nen Gel-Sattel und muss auch nicht der leichteste aufm Markt sein, nur bitte mit I-Beam Aufnahme wegen der KindShock, weil der gelieferte ist einfach nur nen Stein. Mein alter ist leider total ranzig.

dia-mand: Radstand mit S wäre zu kurz? Muss mich so dran gewöhnen nachm Hardtail, mir kommt das Rad derzeit extrem lang vor auch durch die geänderte Perspektive das ich soviel vom Vorderrad sehe durch den anderen Lenkwinkel.


----------



## dia-mandt (8. Juli 2012)

Bei einem S Rahmen wäre in erster linie das oberrohr und der standover nicht gut für dich.
Den radstand merkt man da nicht wirklich.
Das FRX hat eine kurze Kettenstrebe was der wendigkeit zugute kommt.
Macht also zw. S und M keinen großen spürbaren Unterschied.
Das der umstieg von einem hardtail so krass ist, ist normal.
Das hardtail ändert seine geo ja auch nicht so wirklich.
Ein fully wie das FRX sackt ja in sich zusammen und hat erst mit dem fahrergewicht seine "finale" einstellung erreicht.
Das sollte man nicht vergessen.
Verlagert man sein gewicht auf dem rad reagiert das FRX im vergleich zum hardtail darauf und federt entweder vorne oder hinten mehr ein.
Ein hardtail bleibt zumindest hinten immer gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (8. Juli 2012)

@Ekhi:

Ich KG 176-177
SL 80-82
restlichen Maße ähnlich deiner. Fahre das FRX in M. Das passt super. Mach dir keinen Kopf und fahr. Größe S wäre für dich absolut ungeeignet, insbesondere, wenn du damit auch mal touren willst. Für Touren finde ich die Sitzposition schon recht kompakt. S wäre da unfahrbar insb. bergauf, was das FRX nebenbei bemerkt richtig gut kann.

Gruß Simon

PS: Bin vom AM aufs FRX umgestiegen. Ich habe auch lange lange Zeit mich unwohl mit der Sitzposition und dem Blickwinkel gefühlt. Mittlerweile fremdel ich nur noch ein bissle, aber es wird immer besser!


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (9. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab das Rockzone in M, bei einer Größe von etwa 180cm und einer Schrittlänge von 88cm (ja ich könnte High-Heels tragen  ) 

Das Rad passt perfekt, mit der Sattelstütze so weit versenkt wie man die KindShock hineinbekommt. 
Sattel dann voll per Remote ausgefahren sitze ich wie aus dem Bilderbuch kopiert. Berauf merke ich keinen Unterschied zum Enduro


----------



## der_erce (9. Juli 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Rockzone in M, bei einer Größe von etwa 180cm und einer Schrittlänge von 88cm (ja ich könnte High-Heels tragen  )
> 
> Das Rad passt perfekt, mit der Sattelstütze so weit versenkt wie man die KindShock hineinbekommt.
> Sattel dann voll per Remote ausgefahren sitze ich wie aus dem Bilderbuch kopiert. Berauf merke ich keinen Unterschied zum Enduro



Was heißt bei dir "bergauf" ? Fährst du nur mit einem Ritzel vorn?


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (9. Juli 2012)

Das Rockzone hat vorne zwei Kettenblätter, hinten auf dem größten Ritzel und vorne kleines Kettenblatt hab ich schon fast das Gefühl rückwärts zu fahren. 
Bergauf heisst bei mir halt auf den Berg rauf den ich danach runter fahren will, genau nachgemessen hab ich nicht.


----------



## der_erce (9. Juli 2012)

Ach sorry...irgendwie war ich auf Speedzone und Boxxer gekommen. Hab das Rockzone nicht gelesen! ^^


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn die Kettenlinie dann nicht so komisch wäre würde ich aber auch sagen dass man auch im kleinsten Gang mit nur einem Kettenblatt noch ziemlich gut aufwärts strampeln kann.


----------



## der_erce (9. Juli 2012)

Ich werds ausprobieren sobald das gute Stück mal da ist! ^^


----------



## Get_down (9. Juli 2012)

Jai, mein Speedzone wurde heute verschickt!!  *freu*


----------



## Ekhi (10. Juli 2012)

Danke allen für die Einschätzungen, war gestern Abend ein bischen rollen und ja, fahrend ists sehr viel angenehmer als stehend.

Nochmal zum Sattel, Empfehlungen? Weil der Stein der dabei ist, ist echt übel, oder empfind nur ich den als zu hart?


----------



## der_erce (10. Juli 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Jai, mein Speedzone wurde heute verschickt!!  *freu*



Welche Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (10. Juli 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Danke allen für die Einschätzungen, war gestern Abend ein bischen rollen und ja, fahrend ists sehr viel angenehmer als stehend.
> 
> Nochmal zum Sattel, Empfehlungen? Weil der Stein der dabei ist, ist echt übel, oder empfind nur ich den als zu hart?



Ein Sattel ist anfangs immer bockhart, den mußt du erstmal einfahren!!!
Der wird schon noch bequemer.


----------



## nukular2008 (10. Juli 2012)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Sattel, Empfehlungen? Weil der Stein der dabei ist, ist echt übel, oder empfind nur ich den als zu hart?



ich find ihn gar nicht so schlimm. 
hatte anfangs auch bedenken ob ich den Sattel evtl. ersetzen muss, weil ich noch den Kauf meines Hardtails vor einem Jahr im Hinterkopf hatte (der da verbaute Sattel tat mir schon bei einer Probefahrt um den Block weh).
Aber glücklicherweise kann ich mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren. Die 8km zum Homespot und zurück gehen ohne Probleme. Aber vielleicht ist mein Hintern auch einfach "abgehärtet" ^^
Wie lange fährst du schon MTB?


----------



## Ekhi (10. Juli 2012)

Theoretisch seit 14 Jahren, praktisch allerdings krankheitsbedingt die letzten 4 Jahre nicht, klar ist mein Hintern in der Zeit verweichlicht, ist jetzt die Frage ob ich mich da wieder drangewöhnen soll auf die harte Tour oder obs nen empfehlenswertes Sofa gibt, mein Sattel aufm Hardtail war auf jeden Fall bequemer, nur ist der total verranzt und auch nur noch einseitig fest.


----------



## seidelix (10. Juli 2012)

sorry jetzt schon mal für die frage aber woran erkenn ich ob mein Dämpfer durchschlägt? ich krieg das einfach nicht mit aber laut SAG Monitor bin ich ständig am Anschlag  wiege fahrfertig 80kg mit einer 300x3,25 Feder im Dämpfer bei 203 LOW hab ich einen SAG von etwa 30% 

hab mir eine 350x3,25 Feder gekauft bei der 203 LOW Einstellung hab ich jetzt etwa 25% SAG aber laut SAG Monitor bin ich wieder auf Anschlag 

ich weiss nicht mehr weiter lässt sich das mit der druckstufe irgendwie beeinflussen? da sie eigentlich für lowspeed ist kanns doch nicht sein? wie viel druckstufe fahrt ihr im VAN RC


----------



## der_erce (10. Juli 2012)

Wieviel Druck hast du auf dem Dämpfer?


----------



## seidelix (10. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wieviel Druck hast du auf dem Dämpfer?



Druck? wie lässt sich der regeln?


----------



## Ekhi (10. Juli 2012)

Ist nen Coil-Dämpfer, kein Air, also kein Druck regelbar, oder versteh ich was falsch?

Aber grundsätzlich regelst du das doch hauptsächlich über die Einstellung der Federhärte (der große schwarze Regler direkt über der Feder), ich hab einfach den SAG Monitor auf 0 gestellt, aufs Rad gesetzt und solange geregelt (im erlaubten Rahmen von maximal 2 vollen Umdrehungen), bis der SAG Monitor bei circa 25% beim draufsetzen stand, Rebound und Druck muss ich noch beim fahren feintunen.

Hab die Standardfeder (400*3,25) bei fahrfertig ~95kg.

Konnte bisher zwar nur Bordsteine testen, aber da federt der Dämpfer nur minimal.


----------



## der_erce (10. Juli 2012)

Ja hast recht. Das was du meinst über der Feder ist die Federvorspannung. 

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=161&page=1

Vielleicht hilft das hier?

Edit...aber ich seh grad, dass du es genau so gemacht hast..... hmmm...Dämpfer hin?


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Juli 2012)

das was man auf dem foto sieht bedeutet nicht, dass dein dämpfer durchgeschlagen ist!
das bekommt man mit durch ein schön metallisches...klong.
selbst wenn du an den anschlagsgummi kommst braucht es da noch ordentlich kraft bis du wirklich am ende angekommen bist. durch den gummi wird der dämpfer am ende ja richtig progressiv!
bin mit 90kg eine 350er stahlfeder gefahren und das hat nie probleme gemacht!
also keine sorge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (10. Juli 2012)

stimmt. Ich dachte am Anfang auch immer ich hab den Dämpfer bis ans Limit gebracht, eben weil der SAG Monitor auf/hinter 100% stand.
aber wenn man sich den Gummi mal ein Stück hochschiebt und dann nachher misst wie weit er zurückgeschoben wurde sieht man, dass das niemals 76mm sind


----------



## seidelix (10. Juli 2012)

ok wenn ihr es sagt werd es weiter beobachten 

zumindest hatte ich noch kein wie ihr sagt metallisches klong 

aber optimal ist es aber auch nicht gerade naja kommt von der fehlenden hi-speed druckstufe


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Juli 2012)

Genau. Daher habe ich mir jetzt nen anderen dämpfer zugelegt.


----------



## simdiem (10. Juli 2012)

Und welcher ist es bei dir geworden?


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Juli 2012)

Da ich ja nicht schon wieder einen vivid air haben wollte, werde ich jetzt mal einen mz roco wc testen. Mal sehen was der kann.
Meine ti feder sollte zumindest passen.


----------



## fatal_error (11. Juli 2012)

Moin, 

hab mal eine Frage von einem fully noob zum Thema Federvorspannung  . 

Gestern ist endlich meine neue Feder (Van RC) angekommen. Beim Ausbau der alten originalen Feder musste ich diese bestimmt 20-30x drehen bis sie entspannt war.

Muss/darf der Vorspannring jetzt nur bis an die Feder ran... und dann noch max. 2 Umdrehungen? Dann sitzt die Feder ja doch noch recht locker in den Federtellern

Wundert mich das die original so weit gedreht war!?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (11. Juli 2012)

1. Bei canyon wundert mich nichts 
2. Die Feder sollte nicht wackeln
3. Musst du das eh noch mal kontrollieren, wenn du mal etwas mit der neuen Feder gefahren bist.
4. Das fühlt sich so an, weil das ein Feingewinde ist


----------



## seidelix (11. Juli 2012)

naja ob das wirklich 20-30 umdrehungen waren möchte ich mal bezweifeln dann müsstest  du am unteren Ende des gewinde sein.
am besten man macht sich eine Markierung auf den vorspannring dann siehst wie viel 2 umdrehungen sind


----------



## fatal_error (11. Juli 2012)

na 20-30 werden es wohl nicht gewesen sein aber deutlich mehr als im Handbuch steht 

Dann mach ich nachher mal ne Markierung drauf und mach es genau!
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Juli 2012)

Stimmt es, dass die Dämpferbuchsen von Fox auch in einen Marzocchi Roco WC passen.
Habe gelesen, dass die passen sollen, allerdings war der Artikel von 2008.
Evtl. hat ja jemand ne Info.


----------



## othu (11. Juli 2012)

passen: Fox, Rock Shox, Marzocchi und Manitou ab 2011 sind alle gleich


----------



## seidelix (11. Juli 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> wird länger werden, die 10 tage sind nur obligatorisch, ich bekomm meins voraussichtlich im august



Mein ZEE schaltwerk wurde heute verschickt


----------



## das_pat (11. Juli 2012)

sauber! ich muß noch warten bis ich an meins komme...


----------



## Dusius (11. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> das was man auf dem foto sieht bedeutet nicht, dass dein dämpfer durchgeschlagen ist!
> das bekommt man mit durch ein schön metallisches...klong.
> selbst wenn du an den anschlagsgummi kommst braucht es da noch ordentlich kraft bis du wirklich am ende angekommen bist. durch den gummi wird der dämpfer am ende ja richtig progressiv!
> bin mit 90kg eine 350er stahlfeder gefahren und das hat nie probleme gemacht!
> also keine sorge!




Hmmm also ich hab ne 500er drinne und habe etwar 92 Kg auf dem Bike. bei mir schlägt er bereits bei kleinen sprüngen durch habe ich heute bemerkt. habe alles raus gedreht. 
Hat jemand eine Idee was ich da machen kann?


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Juli 2012)

Da stimmt was nicht.
Ich wiege das gleiche und fahre eine 450 ti feder.
Keinen durchschlag bis jetzt.
Druckstufe sollte man schon fahren.
Sonst hast du keine dämpfung.
Ist zwar nur lowspeed aber trotzdem.


----------



## Dusius (11. Juli 2012)

wie viel Klicks hast du sie rein gedreht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (11. Juli 2012)

Kommt auf die streck an aber meist 5 und bei strecken mit vielen anliegern dann 8-10


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Juli 2012)

So...es ist vollbracht.
Die Wippe ist nicht mehr länger orange!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1164653]






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1164654]


----------



## Bone-Breaker (11. Juli 2012)

Da kann man mal wieder sehen wie verschieden Geschmäcker doch sind. Ich stehe voll auf das Orange.
Sieht aber gut aus!!!


----------



## simdiem (11. Juli 2012)

Hey Diamandt. 

Sag mal, magst du mir verraten, wie du die Wippe schwarz bekommen hast? Mein Problem ist, dass ich mein Bike auf weiß-gold umgestellt habe und nur noch die Orangene Wippe übrig geblieben ist...

Für deine Hilfe und Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Bike_Ride (11. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> So...es ist vollbracht.
> Die Wippe ist nicht mehr länger orange!!!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1164653]
> ...




Hammer! Unendlich gut!

Ich habs mal in nen passenden Thread verschoben und hoffe es ist ok für dich.

#*21602*


----------



## nukular2008 (11. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Da kann man mal wieder sehen wie verschieden Geschmäcker doch sind. Ich stehe voll auf das Orange.
> Sieht aber gut aus!!!



ich find das Orange auch richtig gut, aber das praktisch alle RAW Modelle gleich aussehen ist schon irgendwie doof. Von daher finde ich das was dia aus dem Bike gemacht hat richtig super


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> ich find das Orange auch richtig gut, aber das praktisch alle RAW Modelle gleich aussehen ist schon irgendwie doof. Von daher finde ich das was dia aus dem Bike gemacht hat richtig super



Genau das ist der grund weshalb ich das orange loswerden wollte.

@simdiem
Habe sie abgebaut, gereinigt und entfettet und dann einfach mit seidenmatt schwarz lackiert.
Mit nem dünnen draht durch die schraubenlöcher in der mitte aufgehangen.
So kann man die direkt rundum lackieren.


----------



## Dusius (12. Juli 2012)

Und das hebt auch?


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Juli 2012)

Meinst du "hält auch"?
Bis jetzt ja.
Wenn nicht, wird es abgebeizt.
Aber es gibt hier im forum jemanden, der das bei seinem torque und ner blauen wippe gemacht hat und das hält.
Ich bin also zuversichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (12. Juli 2012)

Ja das meinte ich, ist mir auch aufgefallen aber ich war zu faul das zu ändern 

Naja gut zu wissen wenn mir die Farbe auch mal nicht mehr gefällt.


----------



## simdiem (12. Juli 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, ne doofe Frage zu stellen, aber wärst du so lieb und würdest dir die Mühe machen zu erklären, wie man die Wippe demontiert und nach dem Lakieren wieder am Besten montiert bekommt?

Das wäre echt meeega Spitze!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

@ dia-mandt: Wie du weißt, stehe ich total auf die rawrange-Kombi, aber so (fast) kontrastlos wie dein FRX jetzt ist, finde ich es auch extrem gut  Aber du musst dringend etwas gegen das Logo auf der KeFü und die Lagerabdeckung am Horstlink machen... so bunt, geht ja gar nicht! 


EDIT: na Simon, auch noch wach?


----------



## fatal_error (12. Juli 2012)

Diamandt also ich muss sagen dein FRX ist richtig richtig richtig gut geworden 

Bei meinem gefallen mir die Orange parts wider erwarten richtig gut. Bleibt erstmal so. 

Aber irgendwann werden sie Stück für Stück verschwinden


----------



## nukular2008 (12. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> @simdiem
> Habe sie abgebaut, gereinigt und entfettet und dann einfach mit seidenmatt schwarz lackiert.
> Mit nem dünnen draht durch die schraubenlöcher in der mitte aufgehangen.
> So kann man die direkt rundum lackieren.



Wie haste es denn geschafft, das die Schrift (203lo etc.) dabei nicht auch schwarz wird? irgendwas draufgemacht, das da kein Lack hällt?


----------



## Bike_Ride (12. Juli 2012)

Die Flips sind schwarz.
Also ab Werk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (12. Juli 2012)

Richtig. Die inserts sind ja schwarz. Die mussten nicht lackiert werden.
Die hinteren abdeckungen werden auch noch schwarz gemacht.
Hatte ich nur keine lustbdrauf direkt zu machen.
Das gute ist, dass man dafür das rad einfach stehen lassen kann 
Die sind ja schnell ab.
Die wippe kann man ganz einfach demontieren.
Dämpfer raus. Alles schrauben lösen...da zuerst die 2 kleinen, die die wippe in der mitte zusammen halten. Dann habe ich die an der druckstrebe gelöst und den bolzen raus.
Dann hängt die wippe runter (habe das auf den kopf gestellt, da die wippe dann nicht auf dem rahmen aufliegt).
Dann die schraube am hauptlager gelöst und auseinander gezogen.
SAG indikator ab und fertig.
Man kann auch nichts verwechseln, da man genau sehen kann welche seite wo hin gehört.
Also echt easy.


----------



## Bike_Ride (12. Juli 2012)

Wie feste hast du die einzelnen Schrauben angezogen ?
Nach Gefühl ?


----------



## christophersch (12. Juli 2012)

Einen  aus Vietnam! Dein Frx schaut grandios aus!!

btw: Videos aus Whistler gibts leider erst, wenn ich wieder in D-Land bin. Computer und Internet sind leider zu lahm, um was anständiges auf die Beine zu bringen. Sorry. 
Werd mir aber Mühe geben beim cutten. 
Stay tuned!


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Juli 2012)

habe die schrauben mit 10-12nm angezogen.
kontrolliere die eh regelmäßig.


----------



## das_pat (12. Juli 2012)

@ alle Playzone-Fahrer

kurze Frage:

Ich war jetzt seitdem ich mein Bike habe nun wirklich jedes Wochenende min 1 Tag irgendwo in nem Park, jetzt kommen langsam die ersten Probleme mit der Gabel!
Mittlerweile wirkt sie völligst überdämpft, d.h. der anfängliche Federweg (ca. 1/3) ist schön soft wie immer, danach verhärtet sie recht stark! 

Hat das von euch auch jemand?
Steht evtl schon der erste Ölwechsel an?


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> Steht evtl schon der erste Ölwechsel an?


Wohl eher der erste Gabel-Wechsel 


Klingt irgendwie fast nach dem "Entlüftungs-Problem", von dem man schon an manchen Orten lesen konnte -> Gabel zieht Luft an den Dichtungen vorbei, gibt diese aber nicht wieder ab und wird dadurch progressiver.


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (12. Juli 2012)

@dia-mandt
Hast du noch Probleme mit dem knacken des Lagers an der Kurbel, bei tritt es immer noch auf, es ist aber fast nicht mehr zu hören. Wenn nicht wie hast du es weg bekommen?


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Juli 2012)

Habe einfach alles gefettet was ging.
Also Hauptschwingenlager/Achse, Dämpferaufnahme und die Achse an der Druckstrebe und die Lager inkl. Lagersitz am Horstlink.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, als ich die Schwinge lackiert habe, ist, dass die Stelle an der der SAG Indikator sitzt richtig viel Dreck hängt. Sammelt sich da scheinbar gerne/gut.
Auf der anderen Seite war alles sauber!?


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, als ich die Schwinge lackiert habe, ist, dass die Stelle an der der SAG Indikator sitzt richtig viel Dreck hängt. Sammelt sich da scheinbar gerne/gut.
> Auf der anderen Seite war alles sauber!?


Das Teil ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge... meinst du, den kann man einfach rauswerfen? (und selbstverständlich durch etwas ersetzen, das den Spalt dort verdeckt)


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Juli 2012)

den kann man weglassen, aber dann bleiben noch die 2 kügelchen übrig auf denen der läuft und einrastet.
das ist im übrigen auch meines erachtens das problem, weshalb das ding nicht genau ist.
der kann sich nämlich nicht frei bewegen sondern hat immer stellen an denen er "einrastet".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (12. Juli 2012)

das ding ist eh sinnlos und stimmt nicht


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Juli 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> das ding ist eh sinnlos und stimmt nicht



word!!!


----------



## der_erce (12. Juli 2012)

Wie habt ihr dann den SAG hinten eingestellt?


----------



## das_pat (12. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wohl eher der erste Gabel-Wechsel
> 
> 
> Klingt irgendwie fast nach dem "Entlüftungs-Problem", von dem man schon an manchen Orten lesen konnte -> Gabel zieht Luft an den Dichtungen vorbei, gibt diese aber nicht wieder ab und wird dadurch progressiver.



Ja genau so fühlt es sich an, weißt du ob ich da selber was gegen machen kann? Toxoholics meint ich soll sie einschicken... 
Aber einfach öffnen wird da nix bringen oder? Denk das Problem wird dann erneut auftreten, oder?

Aber gegen ne neue Gabel hätte ich aber auch nichts, dann sind wenigstens die Macken aus dem Kasting


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> den kann man weglassen, aber dann bleiben noch die 2 kügelchen übrig auf denen der läuft und einrastet.


Du hast nicht zufällig Fotos von der zerlegten Wippe gemacht? Dann könnte ich mir dazu schonmal ein paar Gedanken machen...




das_pat schrieb:


> Ja genau so fühlt es sich an, weißt du ob ich da selber was gegen machen kann? Toxoholics meint ich soll sie einschicken...
> Aber einfach öffnen wird da nix bringen oder? Denk das Problem wird dann erneut auftreten, oder?


Doch, einfach öffnen würde da reichen. Federseitig ginge es auch oben, dämpfungsseitig müsste man auf jeden Fall unten ran. Dass sich das wiederholen würde ist sehr wahrscheinlich, ja...




das_pat schrieb:


> Aber gegen ne neue Gabel hätte ich aber auch nichts, dann sind wenigstens die Macken aus dem Kasting


Ich denke an dich, falls es mit dem Speedzone klappt  Wobei ich im Moment mehr Bock auf ein FRX nur zum Parken (dann natürlich mit der Boxxer) und noch ein leichteres Fully zum Touren hätte - aber das ist leider völlig utopisch


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Juli 2012)

Nein. Habe leider keine Bilder gemacht.
Hier mit neuem Dämpfer der leider klackt 





mehr Bilder im Album.....


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Nein. Habe leider keine Bilder gemacht.


Macht nix, ich würde mir für den Aufbau eh ein paar Tage Zeit nehmen, da könnte ich auch gleich die Wippe zerlegen und mir das genauer anschauen...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hier mit neuem Dämpfer der leider klackt


Selber Schuld, wenn du dir so eine Italo-Zicke ins Bike schraubst  Sorry, nicht übel nehmen... ich halte von MZ im Dämpfer-Sektor nicht viel.




dia-mandt schrieb:


>


enis:


----------



## simdiem (12. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Richtig. Die inserts sind ja schwarz. Die mussten nicht lackiert werden.
> Die hinteren abdeckungen werden auch noch schwarz gemacht.
> Hatte ich nur keine lustbdrauf direkt zu machen.
> Das gute ist, dass man dafür das rad einfach stehen lassen kann
> ...



Hey,
vielen DANK für die Antwort! Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen, also wenn du nochmal so nett wärst ....   Die Lager der Wippe? Sind die nicht in den Wippenseiten verpresst?  Und falls ja, was hast du mit denen während dem Lakieren gemacht? Nur Abgeklebt? und wenn ja mit was?

Noch ein Wort zum Lackieren. Die Teile entfettet, und dann mit mit der Dose angesprüht? Ein feines Anschmiergeln war nicht nötig zum besseren Haften des Lackes?

Dank für deine Hilfe!!

Gruß Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Noch ein Wort zum Lackieren. Die Teile entfettet, und dann mit mit der Dose angesprüht? Ein feines Anschmiergeln war nicht nötig zum besseren Haften des Lackes?


Ich übernehme das mal  Die Wippe ist recht rau, 1. hält da der Lack ansich schon recht gut und 2. würdest du da EWIG schleifen, bis das mal gleichmäßig wäre, weil du am Anfang immer erstmal nur die höchsten Punkte der rauen Oberfläche anschleifst (klar, was ich meine...?). Ich kann davon ein Lied singen, habe das Prozedere bei meinem Sattelschnellspanner durchgemacht, weil ich den glänzend und nicht matt elox orange haben wollte  Scheiss Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haedillus malus (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Freunde der frischen Farben!

Was macht ihr denn da, versaut euch doch nicht eure Bikes!

Ich fahre zwar kein FRX, jedoch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit handelt es bei den Wippen um geschmiedetes Aluminium (s.g. Nichteisen-Metall), welches anodisiert/eloxiert, nicht lackiert ist.

Bei solchen Nichteisen-Metallen ist ein geeigneter Haft-Vermittler (Grundierung/Primer o.ä.) vor der Lackierung zwingend erforderlich, ansonsten hält das auf keinen Fall, auch nicht auf der Eloxat-Schicht.

Zudem bildet sich beim Anschleifen schnell eine Oxyd-Schicht, welche die Haftung noch verschlechtert.

Sollten die Wippen pulverbeschichtet sein (was ich aber bezweifele), runter damit, darauf lackiert es sich ebenfall sehr suboptimal (versucht das mal anzuschleifen!)

Warum lasst ihr die Wippen nicht erst ent-eloxieren, dann evtl. je nach Gusto polieren und in eurer Wunschfarbe neu eloxieren?
Das kostet auch nicht die Welt. (ok., eine Sprühdose ist billiger).

Ist zudem leichter und ihr habt keine möglichen Probleme mit dem Lackauftrag, welcher die Wippen natürlich "dicker" werden lässt (ich denke da z.B. an den Bereich der Lager).

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> handelt es bei den Wippen um geschmiedetes Aluminium (s.g. Nichteisen-Metall), welches anodisiert/eloxiert, nicht lackiert ist.


Richtig.




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Bei solchen Nichteisen-Metallen ist ein geeigneter Haft-Vermittler (Grundierung/Primer o.ä.) vor der Lackierung zwingend erforderlich, ansonsten hält das auf keinen Fall, auch nicht auf der Eloxat-Schicht.


Sagt wer? Erfahrung oder "irgendwo gehört"? Vielleicht irgendeinen 08/15-Lack verwendet? Ich habe schon eloxierte Teile lackiert die deutlich mehr "Belastung" (Anfassen/Drüberkratzen/etc.) ausgesetzt waren und das hat prima gehalten...




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Zudem bildet sich beim Anschleifen schnell eine Oxyd-Schicht, welche die Haftung noch verschlechtert.


nackte Theorie  Und vermutlich nicht mal das...! Bei Alu bildet sich an der Luft IMMER sofort eine Oxidschicht, wenn das also stimmen würde, wäre JEDES Alu schlecht zu lackieren...




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Warum lasst ihr die Wippen nicht erst ent-eloxieren, dann evtl. je nach Gusto polieren und in eurer Wunschfarbe neu eloxieren?


Wäre definitiv auch das Vorgehen MEINER Wahl gewesen, ABER was du in puncto Dicke der Schichtdicke beim Lackieren anführst, trifft beim Eloxieren in umgekehrter Richtung zu - durch das Ätzen finden ein geringer Materialabtrag statt, der ist zwar echt nur minimal, aber gerade bei einem Lagersitz wäre ich da SEHR vorsichtig und würde die Stellen vor dem Beizen/Eloxieren versiegeln, so dass sie unberührt bleiben.




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Ist zudem leichter


Scherzkeks!  Das wird bei der Wippe vermutlich mit einer high-end Dope-Waage kaum messbar sein 




haedillus malus schrieb:


> ihr habt keine möglichen Probleme mit dem Lackauftrag, welcher die Wippen natürlich "dicker" werden lässt (ich denke da z.B. an den Bereich der Lager).


Schon mal an sowas wie "abkleben" gedacht?  Ist etwas einfacher als das Versiegeln beim Eloxieren...


----------



## haedillus malus (13. Juli 2012)

Dass egal welcher Lack direkt auf Aluminium ohne Haftvermittler außerordentlich schlecht hält, ist doch hinlänglich bekannt bzw. man kann es in entsprechenden Fachbeiträgen überall nachlesen.

Ich habe bislang auch noch nicht eine einzige gegenteilige Meinung gefunden/gehört.

Ja, ich spreche zudem aus Erfahrung, da ich dies bereits diverse Male probiert habe.

Bisher habe ich nach Jahren genau einen einzigen Lack gefunden, der direkt auf Aluminium hält (ist allerdings Klarlack 2-Komponenten):

http://www.korrosionsschutzshop.de/...2-k-Messingschutzlack-Klarlack-700-Gramm.html

Ich habe einen selbst gebürsteten Rahmen damit einfach mit Rolle und Pinsel lackiert, hält sehr gut, bis jetzt besser als die Klar-Pulverbeschichtung, welche ich vorher hatte aufbringen lassen.

Stimmt, Aluminium bildet grundsätzlich eine Oxydschicht (als Schutzschicht), Aufrauhen verstärkt das. Diese muss kompett entfernt werden, bevor man egal welche Lackierungs-/Beschichtungs-Maßnahmen durchführt, sonst hält es nicht. Und ja, JEDES Aluminium ist ohne Haftvermittler schlecht direkt zu lackieren.

Diese Oxydschicht ist ebenfalls ein Problem, wenn man Alu mittels Reibe-Lot löten möchte (habe ich auch schon gemacht).

Mit dem "Dicker-Werden" der Wippen meinte ich eher mögliche Probleme bei den Aufnahmen im Rahmen/Hinterbau, logischerweise sind die Lager ausgebaut und die Lagersitze geschützt.

Du hast Recht, beim Eloxieren ist es umgekehrt, muss man einkalkulieren, bisher hatte ich aber noch nie Probleme, auch nicht mit Lagersitzen.

Ist ja aber auch eigentlich egal, jeder wie er mag, kaputt machen kann man ja eigentlich nichts. Für mich käme bei den Wippen eben auch ausschließlich Eloxieren in Frage.

Daher denke ich, diskutieren wir jetzt lieber wieder über das FRX, ist ein geniales Bike, hätte es den frame bereits 2010 mit der Geometrie und dem Gewicht gegeben, würde ich evtl. jetzt kein UZZI fahren.

Beste Grüße


----------



## simdiem (13. Juli 2012)

Hey, also wenn das ohne Grundierung nicht geht, welche würdest du dann empfehlen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Dass egal welcher Lack direkt auf Aluminium ohne Haftvermittler außerordentlich schlecht hält, ist doch hinlänglich bekannt bzw. man kann es in entsprechenden Fachbeiträgen überall nachlesen.
> 
> Ich habe bislang auch noch nicht eine einzige gegenteilige Meinung gefunden/gehört.
> 
> ...


Ich bin in der Hinsicht ein Praktiker - ich vertraue auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen mehr als auf "Fachbeiträge", auch wenn die sich kurioserweise widersprechen  Probieren geht über Studieren (sagt der Student  ). Ist jetzt nicht böse oder klugscheizzerisch gemeint!  Dass es theoretisch besser ist, einen Haftvermittler als Grundierung zu verwenden will ich damit natürlich auch nicht bestreiten. Aber ich habe schon so viel Sachen ohne sowas lackiert, die schon jahrelang halten (z. B. Auto-Felgen mit 08/15-Klarlack aus dem Baumarkt), dass ich daran zweifle, dass das in der Praxis immer nötig ist (und bei Klarlack auf nacktem Alu geht es schonmal eh nicht).
Aber gerade in dem Fall der Wippe ist der Aufwand (Arbeit wie Geld) für den Versuch sehr gering, also auch wenn's schief geht kein Drama. Und kaputt geht auch nix, wie du ja auch geschrieben hast.
Ich habe mit "Rally schwarz matt" (keine Ahnung welcher Hersteller, bin gerade nicht zuhause) recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht, zum Teil völlig ohne Vorbehandlung, einfach sauber machen und drauf.
Was auf Alu auch gut hält, ist "Rein Alu Spray", das besteht zu 99,x% aus Alu, haftet unheimlich gut und taugt auch als Grundierung (aber nur ohne Anschleifen!). Ist zudem ein sehr guter 1-schichtiger Korrossionsschutz und extrem hitzebeständig (afaik bis 800°C), habe damit schon einen Auspufftopf lackiert.




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Stimmt, Aluminium bildet grundsätzlich eine Oxydschicht (als Schutzschicht), Aufrauhen verstärkt das. Diese muss kompett entfernt werden, bevor man egal welche Lackierungs-/Beschichtungs-Maßnahmen durchführt, sonst hält es nicht.


Ich glaube, da verwechselst du etwas... diese Schicht kann man vor dem Lackieren gar nicht entfernen, da sich diese SOFORT innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden wieder neu bildet...! Kann man mit einem guten und aufmerksamen Auge sogar sehen (wird leicht matt).




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Mit dem "Dicker-Werden" der Wippen meinte ich eher mögliche Probleme bei den Aufnahmen im Rahmen/Hinterbau, logischerweise sind die Lager ausgebaut und die Lagersitze geschützt.


Ich weiß nicht, wie dia-mandt es gemacht hat, aber ich hätte einfach ALLE sensiblen Flächen abgeklebt, dann kann in der Hinsicht nichts passieren.




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Daher denke ich, diskutieren wir jetzt lieber wieder über das FRX, ist ein geniales Bike, hätte es den frame bereits 2010 mit der Geometrie und dem Gewicht gegeben, würde ich evtl. jetzt kein UZZI fahren.


Ach was, ist doch schön, wenn man auch mal über "Randgebiete" diskutiert, war ja auch indirekt ein FRX-Thema 
Bevor ich mir Ende 2009 mein jetziges FR geholt habe, war ich übrigens auch heiß auf ein Uzzi VP  Es ist für mich auch immer noch eines DER Allround-FR-Bikes überhaupt und eine absolute Schönheit. Aber 2700 für ein top ausgestattetes Torque FR vs. 2400 für ein Uzzi Framekit war für mich als (auch damals schon) Student einfach ein Totschlagargument. Zumal ich beide schon gefahren war und das Torque der Uzzi absolut ebenbürtig ist.




simdiem schrieb:


> Hey, also wenn das ohne Grundierung nicht geht, welche würdest du dann empfehlen?


Oben hab ich dazu ja schon ein Bisschen was geschrieben. In Sachen Grundierung/Haftvermittler würde ich am ehesten auf einen Lackierer vertrauen, da habe ich mit Baumarkt-Ware schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht... ich habe mir mal einfach eine Sprüh-Flasche abfüllen lassen und das Zeug war 1a. Auf der Dose war ein Standox-Aufkleber, ob die Grundierung auch von der Marke war...


----------



## Baddi82 (13. Juli 2012)

Servus, 

ich hab einmal eine ganz andere Frage --> ist bei euch der Abstand von der hinteren Bremssattelaufnahme auch kaum vorhanden bzw. sitzt diese bei euch auch so verdammt nah an der Scheibe? bei mir passt nicht mal mehr ein Blatt Papier dazwischen... mein 0,1mm Messfühler klemmt auch schon. Bin drauf gestossen als ich beim ersten Test letzte Woche am Geiskopf feststellen musste, dass ich beim Bremsen ein sehr lautes Schleifgeräusch von hinten hatte. Als ich dann daheim war, hab ich mir das ganze näher angesehen und festgestellt, dass die Originalbremsscheibe nicht ganz plan ist und an der Aufnahme schleift ...da ich diese eh gegen Hope Bremsscheiben in Blau tauschen wollte, hab ich nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht. Bei der Montage heute ist mir dann aufgefallen das der Abstand viel zu eng ist... nun bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das so gehört, oder mein Rahmen etwas mehr "Serientoleranz" aufweist! 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, 
Baddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haedillus malus (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo simdiem, 

bevor `smubob´ und ich uns jetzt über unterschiedliche Lackarten und dazu jeweils geeigneten Haftgrund auslassen  , suche Dir lieber einen Hersteller, welcher beides passend zueinander anbietet und auch einigermaßen vernünftig berät.

Einige komprimierte Informationen findet man z.B. bei

http://www.korrosionsschutzshop.de/cms/aluminium-reinigen-und-lackieren/

Die führen auch sämtliche Produkte, es gibt natürlich noch 1.000 andere Anbieter.

Beste Grüße



simdiem schrieb:


> Hey, also wenn das ohne Grundierung nicht geht, welche würdest du dann empfehlen?


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Juli 2012)

also ich fahre eine Hope Tech m4 und bei mir ist es auch recht knapp aber es schleift nix.
musste nur zwischen adapter und sattel eine unterlegscheibe setzen, weil bei mir die scheibe an den bolzen gekommen ist, welcher die bremsbeläge hält.


----------



## Baddi82 (13. Juli 2012)

@dia-mandt, das mit der Scheibe musste ich auch machen, war aber logisch, da die Hope Scheiben größer sind als die Serienscheiben. Nur seitlich kann ich nix machen... und genau das hab ich mein Problem


----------



## haedillus malus (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo `smubob Â´, 

da hast Du Recht, sÃ¤mtliche TORQUEÂ´s (und auch andere CANYON-Bikes) sind natÃ¼rlich vom Preis-Leistungs-Fun-VerhÃ¤ltnis ziemlich unschlagbar (wenn man nicht gerade auf _YT_ o.Ã¤. steht, andere Zielgruppe, denke ich).

INTENSE und Konsorten sind eigentlich vÃ¶llig Ã¼berteuert, tat mir auch weh (allerdings ist mein Studium schon diverse Jahre her, daher ging es )

Aber mein Kumpel "BONE-BREAKER" hier aus dem Forum bekommt ja bald sein ROCKZONE, da darf ich bestimmt mal fahren (vielleicht verkaufe ich ja dann meinen UZZI frame , bin allerdings immer noch vÃ¶llig begeistert von dem Teil, sehr breitbandig aufbaubar, genau wie das FRX).

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe




`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> _Ach was, ist doch schÃ¶n, wenn man auch mal Ã¼ber "Randgebiete" diskutiert, war ja auch indirekt ein FRX-Thema Bevor ich mir Ende 2009 mein jetziges FR geholt habe, war ich Ã¼brigens auch heiÃ auf ein Uzzi VP  Es ist fÃ¼r mich auch immer noch eines DER Allround-FR-Bikes Ã¼berhaupt und eine absolute SchÃ¶nheit. Aber 2700â¬ fÃ¼r ein top ausgestattetes Torque FR vs. 2400â¬ fÃ¼r ein Uzzi Framekit war fÃ¼r mich als (auch damals schon) Student einfach ein Totschlagargument. Zumal ich beide schon gefahren war und das Torque der Uzzi absolut ebenbÃ¼rtig ist._


----------



## Bone-Breaker (13. Juli 2012)

Ich erwarte sogar, dass DU das fährst. Und anschliessend tauschen wir dann die Bikes


----------



## simdiem (13. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,
> vielen DANK für die Antwort! Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen, also wenn du nochmal so nett wärst ....   Die Lager der Wippe? Sind die nicht in den Wippenseiten verpresst? Wie hast du die ab, raus bekommen? Und falls ja, was hast du mit denen während dem Lakieren gemacht? Nur Abgeklebt? und wenn ja mit was?
> 
> Dank für deine Hilfe!!
> ...



@ diamandt

Würdest du nochmal?


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nur den "Bolzen" abgeklebt und minimal den Innenring (Tesa-Crep).
Das selbe mit den Buchsen. Habe die drin gelassen, da die die Lager eh schon abdecken.

edit: dämpferupdate--> wird getauscht. scheinbar ein verklemmter druckstufenbolzen im piggy.


----------



## simdiem (14. Juli 2012)

Ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Baby: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9691185&postcount=6745

Hier wird auch nochmal deutlich, warum die Wippe eine andere Farbe braucht!

*An der Stelle Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Canyon, die es innerhalb von knapp 8 Wochen nicht geschafft haben meinen mangelhaften LRS gegen einen Einwandfreien zu tauschen. Weiter so! *   

Ein dreifaches :kotz::kotz::kotz: auf den Service, die Reklamationsabteilung und die Forenbetreuung!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Baby: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9691185&postcount=6745
> 
> Hier wird auch nochmal deutlich, warum die Wippe eine andere Farbe braucht!



Hm, ich finde schwarz macht aber die ganze Harmonie kaputt. Allerdings passt das Orange wirklich nicht mehr zum Rest. Vielleicht findest Du ja einen Laden, der ein passendes orange eloxieren kann. Frag doch mal haedillus malus. Er kennt in Köln einen Shop, die das echt gut machen.



simdiem schrieb:


> Ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Baby: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9691185&postcount=6745
> 
> *An der Stelle Herzlichen  Glückwunsch an Canyon, die es innerhalb von knapp 8 Wochen nicht  geschafft haben meinen mangelhaften LRS gegen einen Einwandfreien zu  tauschen. Weiter so! *
> 
> ...



Du machst mir Angst. Ich hoffe mein Bike kommt im Ganzen und vor allem in einem einwandfreien Zustand. Allerdings musste ich bereits feststellen, dass Canyon gerne mal Bestellungen ändert, ohne vorher zu fragen, ob das auch in Ordnung geht(Ist eigentlich ein Grund für den Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag). Ich habe zu meinem Canyon noch Spank Spike Pedale und andere Griffe bestellt.

Und jetzt aufgepasst:

- Die Pedale hatten eine andere Lieferzeit als das Rad und die Griffe, also bekam ich für die Pedale und das TdF-Special eine separate Rechnung(nur die Pedale), die ich bis zwei Wochen vor Lieferung bezahlen sollte und auch bereits bezahlt habe.
- Das Rad und die Griffe muss ich erst bei Abholung bezahlen
- Vorgestern kamen die Pedale und das TdF-Special dann allerdings schon bei mir an(ohne Versandkostenberechnung). Dafür hatte Canyon den Inhalt des TdF-Specials allerdings auch geändert. Statt Aim Black Sun 2 LED, Topeak Pumpe und Mini Tool und Oakley Goggle, gab es jetzt die Topeak Pumpe und das Mini Tool, eine Canyon Trinkflasche nebst Flaschenhalter, einen Satz Frog-LED und einen SIGMA BC 2209 Targa.

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, wenn bestimmte Sachen nicht lieferbar sind und mir deshalb etwas anderes geschickt werden soll, aber ich möchte vorher gefragt werden. Rein rechtlich hat Canyon seine Verpflichtung aus dem Kaufvertrag nämlich nicht erfüllt.

Und nun zurück zu Dir. Ich würde Canyon eine Nachfrist mit Ablehnungsandrohung setzen, da Du jetzt schon 8 Wochen wartest. Nacherfüllung nach § 439 BGB hast Du ja schon verlangt.
Die Frist sollte eine Woche betragen(steht so in den AGB's von Canyon). Nach fruchtlosem(vergeblichem) Ablauf der Frist kannst Du dann die Annahme des LRS verweigern. Canyon muss dir das Rad ohne Sachmängel übergeben(§ 434 BGB). Das Canyon die Laufräder nicht selber herstellt ist übrigens unerheblich. Zusätzlich kannst du auch noch eine Kaufpreisminderung(§ 441 BGB) in entsprechender Höhe, sowie den Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen(§ 284 BGB) gegenüber Canyon geltend machen.


----------



## der_erce (14. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Statt Aim Black Sun 2 LED, Topeak Pumpe und Mini Tool und Oakley Goggle, gab es jetzt die Topeak Pumpe und das Mini Tool, eine Canyon Trinkflasche nebst Flaschenhalter, einen Satz Frog-LED und einen SIGMA BC 2209 Targa.
> 
> Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, wenn bestimmte Sachen nicht lieferbar sind und mir deshalb etwas anderes geschickt werden soll, aber ich möchte vorher gefragt werden. Rein rechtlich hat Canyon seine Verpflichtung aus dem Kaufvertrag nämlich nicht erfüllt.



oh mann, du machst mir spass..und ich freu mich grad echt auf die AIM und die Oakley!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (14. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Hm, ich finde schwarz macht aber die ganze Harmonie kaputt. Allerdings passt das Orange wirklich nicht mehr zum Rest. Vielleicht findest Du ja einen Laden, der ein passendes orange eloxieren kann. Frag doch mal haedillus malus. Er kennt in Köln einen Shop, die das echt gut machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,
das ist natürlich auch ärgerlich. Vorallem dass die Brille nicht geliefert wird bietet genügend Stoff für die ein oder andere Theorie, insbesondere, da die Oakley Brille wahrscheinlich mit eins DER Zugpferde bei der TDF Aktion ist.
Ahja und wenn Sachen nicht lieferbar sind, dann werden sie eben nachgeschickt, wenn sie wieder verfügbar sind. So sehe ich das. Vielleicht steht auch bei dem Special in kleinen schwarzen Buchstaben irgendwo versteckt, dass die Zugaben wählbar sind, aber je nach Verfügbarkeit durch andere "gleichwertige" ersetzt werden können. 

Wegen der Farbe für die Wippe. Keine Sorge, ich hatte nicht vor diese schwarz zu machen ;-) Vielmehr sollte sie Gold werden, wie die restlichen Anbauteile auch. 

Und danke für die Paragraphen. Ich habe das ganze Prozedere letztes Semester in Recht für Ing. gelernt. Ich werde mich um die Sache nächste Woche nach meinen Klausuren kümmern. Mich kotzt einfach die Arroganz von Canyon an. Es ist einfach schlichtweg eine Frechheit so mit den Kunden umzugehen. 
Es wird Zeit, dass die mal ordentlich eins auf den Deckel bekommen. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> oh mann, du machst mir spass..und ich freu mich grad echt auf die AIM und die Oakley!



Das tut mir leid, Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück.

Rein rechtlich gesehen hat Canyon mit der Präsentation im Webshop nur eine Angebotsaufforderung(Invitatio ad offerendum) abgegeben. Der Kaufvertrag kommt erst mit der Auftragsannahme oder der Versendung der Bestellung zustande. Die Bestellbestätigung von Canyon ist noch keine Annahme deines Angebots, ein Kaufvertrag ist insoweit noch nicht zustande gekommen.

Canyon hat mein Angebot mit der Versendung der Ware angenommen => Kaufvertrag ist zustande gekommen. Allerdings, und hier sollte Canyon sich an seine eigenen AGB's halten(§ 2 Abs. 2 und 3) richtet sich der Vertrag auf das betreffende Produkt, hier also Lampe, Brille, Pumpe und Tool. Also.... Kaufvertrag ist seitens Canyon eigentlich nicht erfüllt worden.

Wenn dir dasselbe passiert kannst Du natürlich die Sachen zurückschicken und Nacherfüllung verlangen.


Da aber auf der Webseite immer noch das Angebot mit Brille und AIM steht, könnte ein guter Anwalt hier ein sogenanntes "Lockangebot" sehen, und das ist rechtswidrig da Canyon hinsichtlich dieser Teile den Kaufvertrag wohl nicht erfüllen kann.

Wenn Du also umbedingt die AIM und die Oakley haben möchtest.....


----------



## haedillus malus (14. Juli 2012)

@Bone-Breaker
Trinkflasche mit *Flaschenhalter* als TDF Special für ein FRX?
Das ist aber wirklich einmal eine geniale Idee von CANYON  !
Wo soll man den Flaschenhalter denn befestigen - am Helm?? -

Grüße (OT: Sieht ja wettertechnisch nicht so aus, als sollten wir heute biken!)


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,
> das ist natürlich auch ärgerlich. Vorallem dass die Brille nicht geliefert wird bietet genügend Stoff für die ein oder andere Theorie, insbesondere, da die Oakley Brille wahrscheinlich mit eins DER Zugpferde bei der TDF Aktion ist.
> Ahja und wenn Sachen nicht lieferbar sind, dann werden sie eben nachgeschickt, wenn sie wieder verfügbar sind. So sehe ich das. Vielleicht steht auch bei dem Special in kleinen schwarzen Buchstaben irgendwo versteckt, dass die Zugaben wählbar sind, aber je nach Verfügbarkeit durch andere "gleichwertige" ersetzt werden können.
> 
> ...



Ja, das sehe ich ähnlich. Ich habe gerade eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben(hoffentlich kriege ich jetzt mein Rad noch ) die ich hier mal mit einstelle.
_
Hi Folks,

erst einmal Dank für die überpünktliche Zusendung der Ware(Teillieferung). Leider musste ich feststellen, dass entgegen eurer eigenen AGB's(§ 2 Abs. 2 und 3) nicht das betreffende Produkt(hier: TdF-Special) geliefert wurde. In meinem Fall kein Problem, da ich mit der Brille nicht viel hätte anfangen können. Insofern habe ich euer Angebot auf Abschluss eines Kaufvertrages angenommen.

Aber für die Zukunft, und hier vor allem im Interesse von zufriedenen Kunden, denn nur die empfehlen euch weiter und kommen wieder...

Wenn ihr schon andere Ware verschickt teilt das vorher mit. Der Kunde möchte sich gerne vorher entscheiden und nicht erst wenn die, schon bezahlte, Ware bei ihm eintrifft.

Mit freundlichen und (noch) zufriedenen Grüßen

*********_


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. Juli 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> @Bone-Breaker
> Trinkflasche mit *Flaschenhalter* als TDF Special für ein FRX?
> Das ist aber ´mal eine geniale Idee von CANYON  !
> Wo soll man den Flaschenhalter denn befestigen - am Helm?? -
> ...



Wäre technich ja machbar 

Aber ich packe die in meinen Rucksack. Ist ein guter Ersatz für die Flasche, die mir am Gardasee abhanden gekommen ist.

Momentan regnet es ja nicht, schaun mer mal.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein Link zu einer richtig guten Informationsseite über Vertragsrecht. Ich hoffe keiner wird das brauchen.

http://www.kleingewerbe.info/vertragsrecht/index.php


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ja, das sehe ich ähnlich. Ich habe gerade eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben(hoffentlich kriege ich jetzt mein Rad noch ) die ich hier mal mit einstelle.
> _
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...



*Update*

Gerade erhielt ich eine Mail von Canyon, in der mir die Nachlieferung der Brille angeboten wird.
[FONT="]
Auszug aus der Mail

_Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten.
Es sollte natürlich nicht vorkommen das in unseren Tour de France Paketen Artikel fehlen. Dies ist auch keinesfalls die Regel. Wenn Sie wünschen können wir Ihnen die Brille kostenfrei nachliefern._[/FONT]

Immerhin wurde hier schon mal schnell reagiert. Also in Punkto Schnelligkeit bekommt der Service von Canyon von mir zumindest schon mal die volle Punktzahl.
Ich habe jetzt nachgefragt, warum mir die Nachlieferung der Brille angeboten wird nicht jedoch die Nachlieferung der AIM Black Sun.
Mal sehen was kommt.

@ der erce
Sieht so aus, als ob Du dann doch mit AIM und Oakley rechnen kannst.


----------



## der_erce (14. Juli 2012)

Das wäre natürlich Granate Grande!  Aber glaub mir, ich hätte mich schon bemerkbar gemacht bei den Jungs von Canyon.


----------



## Get_down (14. Juli 2012)

Das tut mir ja ehrlich leid, aber *BEI MIR WAR ALLES PERFEKT!* Bis auf den Reifendruck, die hintere Bremse ist voll viel Luft drin und der Schaltzug war rausgerissen....:kotz: Hatte ich aber bis auf die Bremsen in 5 Minuten gefixt Noch keine wirkliche Probefahrt gemacht, aber ich finds schon sehr geil und bin stolz drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. Juli 2012)

Hehe...freut mich für dich!


----------



## benni260 (14. Juli 2012)

Wie bekommt ihr denn den Trackflip überhaupt raus? Die Schraube dreht sich bei mir durch...


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Juli 2012)

Wenn du die Dämpferschraube gelöst hast, kannst du den doch einfach rausnehmen!
Der ist nicht fixiert!


----------



## benni260 (15. Juli 2012)

Ok, werd ich heute mal probieren.


----------



## nukular2008 (15. Juli 2012)

Dämpferschraube?!?

@benni: Die Schraube wird sich bei dir durchdrehen, weil sie schon rausgeschraubt ist (das Gewinde ist nur 1cm oder so lang). Dann einfach dran ziehen (evtl. noch etwas dabei mitdrehen)


----------



## Kev_in (15. Juli 2012)

hat das Torque FRX jetzt eigentlich ein 83er innenlager und eine 150er eibaubreite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (15. Juli 2012)

Nö, kein 83 mm Innenlager. Ein 73mm . Und Einbaubreite Hinterrad ist 142 mm mit X-12 Steckachse


----------



## Andre (15. Juli 2012)

Hi Leutz,

schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen zur Federhärte der Fox Van 36. Habe ein Torque FRX Playzone und mir erscheint die verbaute blaue Feder in der Gabel (wiege fahrfertig 80kg) viel zu hart.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Bike_Ride (16. Juli 2012)

Andre schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen zur Federhärte der Fox Van 36. Habe ein Torque FRX Playzone und mir erscheint die verbaute blaue Feder in der Gabel (wiege fahrfertig 80kg) viel zu hart.
> 
> Gruß Andre



Ich hab die Gabel zwar nicht, aber ich glaube einige hatten schonmal berichtet, dass man die Fox-Gabeln erst etwas einreiten muss.


----------



## das_pat (16. Juli 2012)

Andre schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen zur Federhärte der Fox Van 36. Habe ein Torque FRX Playzone und mir erscheint die verbaute blaue Feder in der Gabel (wiege fahrfertig 80kg) viel zu hart.
> 
> Gruß Andre



Also ich komme fahrfertig auf ~79kg, ich finde die Feder absolut Top, wie lange fährst du dein Playzone? 

Bei mir hat die Gabel anfangs eine Weile gebraucht, die Gleitbuchsen scheinen recht eng zu sein und müßen sich erstmal einlaufen.

Leider habe ich derzeit das Problem, das meine Luft gezogen hat und deshalb viel zu progresiv ist, werde sie heute oder morgen mal zu Toxohilics schicken damit das Problem dauerhaft beseitigt wird.


----------



## christophersch (16. Juli 2012)

Dauerhaft kannst du da gar nichts tun. Das ist ein allgemeines Problem und lässt sich mMn nur mit extra Ventilen (BOS, Fox Air) beheben. 
Ich würde sie auf der linken Seite aufmachen. Auf der rechten Seite von unten, damit die überschüssige Luft entweichen kann.


----------



## mlb (16. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin, weiß eigentlich jemand ob der Vivid Air in ´12er FRX passt?
.... Hat sich erledigt....


----------



## christophersch (16. Juli 2012)

mlb schrieb:


> Moin Moin, weiß eigentlich jemand ob der Vivid Air in ´12er FRX passt?



Tut er garantiert in eine Ausrichtung. Ich meine hier auch schonmal jemanden damit gesehen zu haben


----------



## Bone-Breaker (16. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich Granate Grande!  Aber glaub mir, ich hätte mich schon bemerkbar gemacht bei den Jungs von Canyon.



Habe gerade eben eine Mail von Canyon bezüglich des TdF-Paketes erhalten. Es gibt da wohl einen Lieferrückstand. Daher kann es passieren, dass Teile des Paketes erst später ausgeliefert werden.

Man könnte dem Service von Canyon, den ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal ausdrücklich lobend erwähnen möchte(Dank an Herrn Goebel für seine Bemühungen), Arbeit ersparen, wenn das direkt bei der Lieferung bekannt gemacht würde.


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info. Tauscht du oder wirst du die "Tourenausrüstung" behalten? Im übrigen haben sie aber bei dir nicht "später ausgeliefert" sondern komplett was anderes...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (16. Juli 2012)

Das muss ich mir noch überlegen. Die "Anderslieferung" war wohl durch den Lieferrückstand bedingt. Ich hätte das nur gerne gewusst. Nicht einfach etwas anderes liefern und mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

Seh ich auch so! Kurze email hätte ja gereicht mit "ob man warten will oder das andere Paket präferiert!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (16. Juli 2012)

Jep.

Zu deiner Info. Laut Aussage des Canyon-Service kommen die Teile aus dem TdF-Special ca. 30 Tage nach der Auslieferung des Rades. Da drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass bei dir ales rechtzeitig kommt.

Ich bin ja gespannt, ob Liefertermin in KW 30 jetzt Anfang der Woche(hoffentlich), Ende der Woche(wahrscheinlich) oder doch eine ganz andere Woche bedeutet.

Mit ist auch aufgefallen, dass die Verfügbarkeit doch sehr stark schwankt. Nachdem Anfang letzter Woche das Rockzone in raworange ausverkauft war und Ende der Woche wieder mit Liefertermin in KW 32 angegeben, ist es jetzt mit Termin in KW 31 ausgezeichnet.

BTW: Wo bzw. was ist Lebkoung-City?


----------



## simdiem (16. Juli 2012)

Lebkuchen Stadt? Nürnberg? 

TDF Zeug kommt 30 Tage nach Bike Auslieferung? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Erinnert mich an das Vans Stiched Special... Ich glaube da warten noch heute die Leute auf die Dreingaben  (das Rad gibt es schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr zu kaufen..)


----------



## Bone-Breaker (16. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Lebkuchen Stadt? Nürnberg?
> 
> TDF Zeug kommt 30 Tage nach Bike Auslieferung? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Erinnert mich an das Vans Stiched Special... Ich glaube da warten noch heute die Leute auf die Dreingaben  (das Rad gibt es schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr zu kaufen..)



Nürnberg hatte ich auch schon vermutet. Mal sehen, ob wir richtig liegen.

Das TdF kommt in Etappen. Einen Teil habe ich ja schon bekommen. Also ganz so, wie Du bereits vermutet hattest.

Bescheuert ist nur, dass ich mich extra an den Service wenden musste, um das zu erfahren. Wenn Canyon im Ganzen so schnell, zuvorkommend, zuverlässig, kundenorientiert und freundlich arbeiten würde wie der Service gäbe es sicher weniger Ärger.


----------



## nukular2008 (16. Juli 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Man könnte dem Service von Canyon, den ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal ausdrücklich lobend erwähnen möchte(Dank an Herrn Goebel für seine Bemühungen), Arbeit ersparen, wenn das direkt bei der Lieferung bekannt gemacht würde.



Kommunikation ist nicht so Canyons stärke, wenn es um Verzögerungen geht. Hat man ja bei verspäteten Bikes immer wieder gesehen. Dabei ließe sich sowas *eigentlich* relativ einfach automatisiert bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (16. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Kommunikation ist nicht so Canyons stärke, wenn es um Verzögerungen geht. Hat man ja bei verspäteten Bikes immer wieder gesehen. Dabei ließe sich sowas *eigentlich* relativ einfach automatisiert bewerkstelligen.



Das kommt davon wenn die Geschäftsführung keine Ahnung von unternehmerischen Grundvoraussetzungen hat. Dabei geht heute eigentlich nichts mehr ohne eine vernünftige Kommunikation, und zwar sowohl innerhalb des Unternehmens als auch nach außen.

Übrigens einer der Gründe, warum ich mir das Bike nicht schicken lasse sondern selber abhole. Da gibts die Knete nämlich auch erst bei Lieferung. Vermutlich strengen sie sich dann etwas mehr an.


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Lebkuchen Stadt? Nürnberg?




Korrekt   TDF in Etappen...wenns net so blöd wär, wärs fast witzig!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (16. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Korrekt   TDF in Etappen...wenns net so blöd wär, wärs fast witzig!



Jetzt wo Du es sagst hat es tatsächlich etwas komisches an sich.


----------



## Get_down (19. Juli 2012)

Ein Freund hat gesagt der Rahmen wär zu gross....?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (19. Juli 2012)

Ich bekomm bald auch ne >63kg und ne 250er Feder rein, mal sehn wies dann geht vom SAG her.... So sind keine 10%. Wie funktioniert eigentlich das SAG-Meter am Dämpfer?


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat gesagt der Rahmen wär zu gross....?!



Fahr erstmal...dann beantwortest du ganz ungezwungen aufgrund der FAhrt die Frage: Hast du dich wohlgefühlt? Wenn ja...Ende der Diskussion... Wenn Nein: Sattel einstellen, Geo ggf. anpassen, ansonsten überlegen ob man doch anderen Rahmen gebraucht hätt....aber mal ganz ehrlich.

ich hab hier schon soviel gelesen wo Leute in diversen Größen unterschiedlichste Rahmengrößen hatten, wo ich mir noch dachte, DER fährt nen M? Ich denk du musst dich einfach in der Kiste wohlfühlen, der Rest ist Kokoloris!

Edit: und änder dein Profil...du hast es ja schon anscheinend  !


----------



## dia-mandt (19. Juli 2012)

Steht der trackflip auf 203 low?
Wenn nicht..stell ihn um.
Welche rahmengröße ist das? Wenn es M ist, dann wird das schon passen.


----------



## simdiem (20. Juli 2012)

Geht jemand von euch am Sonntag nach Beerfelden in den Bikepark? Das Wetter sollte laut Bericht passen. 
Gruß Simon


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Canyon Gemeinde,

ich wollte für dieses Thema nicht unbedingt einen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen nehme ich diesen hier.

Folgendes Anliegen: Ich will mir ein neues Radl zulegen.
Es sollte ein Freerider werden, also 180mm FW V/H.
Ich habe mir deswegen Gedanken gemacht. Bergauftreten sollte noch machbar sein. Preislich hatte ich an knapp 2000 gedacht.
Würde das Rad für folgende Sachen verwenden:
- Trails im Deister (von flowig bis ruppig und steil)
- Bikepark tauglich
Ich wollte so gegen Ende 2012 / Anfang 2013 zuschlagen.

Deswegen ist mir wegen dem Preis, das Canyon Torque FRX 5.0 Playzone in die Hände gefallen. Von den Parts und dem Preis eigentlich ein tolles Teil.
Wie seht ihr das ? Kann man das Playzone empfehlen, fährt es einer von euch ?
Ich bin kein Mensch der Rekordzeiten aufstellen will und als erster unten ankommen möchte.
Lockerer Trailspass und dazu lernen steht im Vordergrund.

Danke für eure Tipps

Grüße Micha


----------



## psx0407 (20. Juli 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Bergauftreten sollte noch machbar sein. Preislich hatte ich an knapp 2000 gedacht.
> Würde das Rad für folgende Sachen verwenden:
> - Trails im Deister (von flowig bis ruppig und steil)
> - Bikepark tauglich


servus,
auf´m freeridefestival in saalbach habe ich mal das torque trailflow getestet. war sehr angetan von der vielseitigkeit dieses bikes. treten geht relativ gut und bergab hatte ich keine nachteile im vergleich zu meinem (schweren) 180mm-freerider.
das bike war für mich eine tolle kombination aus enduro- und parkbike. muss also nicht immer ein frx sein !

seitdem lässt mich das thema nicht mehr los...   

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Juli 2012)

Das Trailflow ist schön, keine Frage.

Nur leider etwas zu teuer. 2000 ist für mich absolute Höchstgrenze.

Fallen die Preise der 2012'er Bikes noch ?


----------



## der_erce (20. Juli 2012)

Das Playzone hat keinen Umwerfer und keine 2 Ritzel vorne. D.h nachrüsten, Kettenführung wird auch nicht mehr passen. Vielleicht auch die Kassette in Verbindung mit Schaltung usw. auch nicht mehr wenn du auf 2 Ritzel vorne gehst. Das könnte zu ´nem Mischmasch führen was etwas unübersichtlich wird und dich zusätzlich geld kostet. Die Komponenten sind an sich nicht schlecht, aber im Vergleich zu den übergeordneten Modellen nicht soooo hochwertig (zumindest im Bereich Antrieb/ Schaltung...hauptsächlich Schaltung)
Wenn du sagst Tourentauglich mit 180mm Gabel bleibt nur das Rockzone um damit ohne irgendwelche Umbauten zu tätigen gleich loszufahren. Der Preis wird vermutlich gleich oder ähnlich sein, wenn du die KOmponenten beim Playzone nachkaufst.

BTW...an die Speedzoner, gehen bei Euch die Verstellschrauben an der Boxxer und am Dämpfer auch so schwer? Muss sich das noch "einarbeiten"?


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das Playzone hat keinen Umwerfer und keine 2 Ritzel vorne. D.h nachrüsten, Kettenführung wird auch nicht mehr passen.  Die Komponenten sind an sich nicht schlecht, aber im Vergleich zu den übergeordneten Modellen nicht soooo hochwertig (zumindest im Bereich Antrieb/ Schaltung...hauptsächlich Schaltung)
> Wenn du sagst Tourentauglich mit 180mm Gabel bleibt nur das Rockzone um damit ohne irgendwelche Umbauten zu tätigen gleich loszufahren.



Tourentauglich ?? eher weniger. 10 - 20km maximal. 
Kettenführung / Umwerfer: Für meine "Touren", würde ich den nicht benötigen. Am Anfang ist eh schieben angesagt ^^
Hochwertige Austattung: Klar besser geht immer. Für den Preis und die Austattung, finde ich es aber klasse.


----------



## der_erce (20. Juli 2012)

Achso...ich dachte du wolltest etwas mehr tourentauglichkeit. Dann ist das Playzone doch okay.


----------



## nukular2008 (20. Juli 2012)

Wenn du eh erst Ende des Jahres zuschlagen willst:
Am Ende der Saison werden die Bikes erfahrungsgemäß nochmal billiger, d.h. da kannst du evtl. nochmal ein paar hundert Euro sparen, bzw. dann fürs gleiche Geld ein "größeres" Modell bekommen.

btw: Tourentauglich finde ich das Rockezone auch nicht (liegt vielleicht auch etwas an meinen 192cm).


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Achso...ich dachte du wolltest etwas mehr tourentauglichkeit. Dann ist das Playzone doch okay.



Bis wie viel km ist denn eine Tour, eine Tour ??
Bis zu meinem Homespot muss ich ein wenig strampeln. Wer muss das nicht ? Das Rad ins Auto schmeißen ist Schwachsinn bei den Preisen.

Für größere Touren habe ich mein Pitch. Benötige halt ein Rad mit dem ich mich einen ganzen Tag auf 1 - 2 Trail vergnügen kann. Ein wenig Sektionstraining und das drumherum.
Und dann natürlich Bikeparks.


----------



## der_erce (20. Juli 2012)

Unter Tourentauglich versteh ich jetzt persönlich eigentlich, dass man durch Pedalkraft überall (oder nahezu) hinkommt. Unabhängig wie weit, eher das wie hoch / wie steil. Der große unterschied ist dass die Kiste 16 - 17 kg wiegt und mal sauber 40 mm mehr Federweg vorne hat. Das macht sich bei manchem Anstieg halt bemerkbar.


----------



## das_pat (20. Juli 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Canyon Gemeinde,
> 
> ich wollte fÃ¼r dieses Thema nicht unbedingt einen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen nehme ich diesen hier.
> 
> ...



Dann bist du richtig bedient mit dem Playzone!!!  ist ein Top Bike, gibt nix zu meckern!

Lies einfach mal die ganzen Posts zum Playzone, durchaus positiv!

Einziger nachteil: Es dauert schon 2 Wochen und der Bremhebel ist immer noch nicht aus meinem Bein geeitert


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Juli 2012)

@das_pat:

Danke für deine Antwort.
Na dann warten wir mal bis die Preise fallen ^^


----------



## das_pat (20. Juli 2012)

das Bike ist wirklich so wie es ist super! 
ich bin völlig zu frieden, ich setze es halt hauptsächlich zum park fahren ein, neulich habe ich an der specialized enduro challange mit dem playzone teilgenommen, ohne umbauten!!! das war dann schon extrem grenzwertig bei 1500hm und 30km, dafür ist es halt echt nicht gebaut, aber als park/trail bike völlig geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (20. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Unter Tourentauglich versteh ich jetzt persönlich eigentlich, dass man durch Pedalkraft überall (oder nahezu) hinkommt.


Sehe ich prinzipiell genau so, ich würde der Definition aber noch "im Rahmen eines gewissen (beschränkten) Aufwands / so dass es noch Spaß macht" hinzufügen.

Denn theoretisch gibt es auch keinen Grund, warum man ne 100km Tour nicht mit nem Race-Downhiller fahren kann, das ist halt nur "etwas" anstrengender.


----------



## der_erce (20. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Sehe ich prinzipiell genau so, ich würde der Definition aber noch "im Rahmen eines gewissen (beschränkten) Aufwands / so dass es noch Spaß macht" hinzufügen.
> 
> Denn theoretisch gibt es auch keinen Grund, warum man ne 100km Tour nicht mit nem Race-Downhiller fahren kann, das ist halt nur "etwas" anstrengender.



Kann ich so bedenklos mit unterschreiben


----------



## Get_down (20. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Steht der trackflip auf 203 low?
> Wenn nicht..stell ihn um.
> Welche rahmengröße ist das? Wenn es M ist, dann wird das schon passen.



Keine Ahnung ob low oder high.. Wo seh ich das? Ja, das ist ein M. Und ich fühl mich wohl war nur so mal zum "vergewissern"....


----------



## TimAnyd (20. Juli 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob low oder high.. Wo seh ich das? Ja, das ist ein M. Und ich fühl mich wohl war nur so mal zum "vergewissern"....




Hier:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=252&page=3


----------



## das_pat (20. Juli 2012)

get_down:  wie groß bist du?


----------



## Get_down (20. Juli 2012)

so um die 165cm schwankt je nach Maßband zwischen 163 und 167  Hab ich den 64° LW oder 65° ich schnall das System nicht. Den Flip um 180° drehen für Federweg ändern und links und rechts tauschen für anderen LW? Oder wie


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Juli 2012)

Eieiei.... Das kannst du doch ablesen!
Manchmal frage ich mich echt, wieso man sich mit dem rad nicht erst mal vertraut macht, bevor man bestimmte fragen stellt.
Da ist doch auf der rechten seite der schwinge (das ist das orangene ding an dem der dämpfer montiert ist) ne linie und eine aufschrift Track Flip.
Auf dem Insert steht dann entweder 185lo, 185hi, 203lo oder 203hi.
Immer der Linie nach.
Sorry... will dich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber gewisse dinge erklären sich von selbst.


----------



## nukular2008 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich frag mich auch warum (gefühlt) so viele das mit dem Trackflip nicht verstehen. Einige hätten vielleicht als Kind mehr hiermit spielen sollen um ihre kombinatorischen Fähigkeiten zu trainieren^^ (ich will damit jetzt niemanden angreifen )

Andere Sache: 
Gibts eigentlich nen Unterschied zwischen der 36 Van Performance im Playzone und der Factory im Rockezone (mal abgesehen von der HSC)? Speziell gehts mir da um die Standrohre. Die der Factory in meinem Rockzone sind eher golden, die der Performance sehen auf den Bildern silbern aus. 
Falls es da wirklich einen Unterschied gibt wäre meine Frage nämlich jetzt worin der genau besteht...anderes Material? Andere Beschichtung (Kashima ists ja nicht)?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Geht jemand von euch am Sonntag nach Beerfelden in den Bikepark? Das Wetter sollte laut Bericht passen.


Argh, ich muss echt gleich kotzen, wenn jeder am WE nach Beerfelden, Wildbad, Lac Blanc oder PdS fährt, während ich hier hocke ind lernen muss 




der_erce schrieb:


> gehen bei Euch die Verstellschrauben an der Boxxer und am Dämpfer auch so schwer? Muss sich das noch "einarbeiten"?


Also bei den neueren Lyriks ist es auch so, dass man die einfach ein paar Mal hin und her drehen muss (Handschuhe helfen!), bis die etwas leichter gehen...




nukular2008 schrieb:


> Sehe ich prinzipiell genau so, ich würde der Definition aber noch "im Rahmen eines gewissen (beschränkten) Aufwands / so dass es noch Spaß macht" hinzufügen.


Ich fahre mit meinem FR (ohne X) durchaus auch größere Touren und ich denke nicht, dass das mit dem FRX anders währe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (20. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Die der Factory in meinem Rockzone sind eher golden, die der Performance sehen auf den Bildern silbern aus.
> Falls es da wirklich einen Unterschied gibt wäre meine Frage nämlich jetzt worin der genau besteht...anderes Material? Andere Beschichtung (Kashima ists ja nicht)?



Meine sind auch golden, es könnte ja auch Kashima sein ohne dass es drauf steht. Der Farbton kommt ziemlich hin finde ich.


----------



## Mopet (21. Juli 2012)

So stehts bei Fox :
*Factory FIT RC2, 180*: Kashima coated upper tubes, 1.5"  tapered steerer, 1 1/8" steerer, low-speed compression, high-speed  compression, coil spring preload, rebound. Hydraulic bottom-out  resistance in damper.
*Performance O/B R, 180*: Hard anodized upper tubes, 1.5" tapered steerer, 1 1/8" steerer, coil spring preload, rebound


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Juli 2012)

Am rockzone ist nix kashima!
Sieht man auch am aufkleber an der gabel, der silber und nicht gold ist!
Das dropzone hingegen hat kashima!
Es gibt bei Fox OEM gabeln der factory line ohne kashima.
Damit die serienbike hersteller günstiger einkaufen können......siehe canyon?
Die angaben auf der fox seite beziehen sich nur auf die aftermarket produkte.


----------



## nukular2008 (21. Juli 2012)

richtig...außerdem, warum sollte canyon ne kashima gabel verbauen und dann nicht damit werben?

Die Frage die ich mir jetzt gestellt hab ist halt nur, warum die Standrohre der non-Kashima Factory trotzdem anders aussehen als die der Performance.


----------



## das_pat (21. Juli 2012)

kashima oder nicht was solls! ich hab bei meiner van r pervormance nicht mal ein spührbares losbrechmoment! ich pers. finde das schmarn, außerdem soll laut einem workshop video die beschichtung eh nicht soooooo lange halten, da kashima angeblich eine selbstschmierende wirkung hat. wer von uns hobby fahrern merkt denn ob er beim fahren jetzt ne kashima oder ne hardcoat gabel fährt?
meiner meinung nach braucht man das nun wirklich nicht, ich habe beim fahren keinen unterschied gemerkt, ich selbst fahre ne hardcoat van r und n spezl ne kashima, wir sind beide zum testen den gleichen trail erst mit den eigenen bikes und dann mit dem bike des anderen gefahren, sind uns einig, daß es nix ausmacht und nur die gabel sinnlos teuer macht! wir haben sogar extra bei ihm die druckstufen komplett aufgemacht, damit wir ein vergleichbares ergenis haben.


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Juli 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass man den unterschied nicht bemerkt.
Messbar wird es sein, allerdings sind wir menschen keine hochleistungsmessinstrumente 
Das die anders aussehen ist nicht verwunderlich....die fox gabeln unterscheiden sich in der farbe der standrohre schon zum teil vom rechten zum linken.
Hab ich letztens noch gesehen. 
Kann ja auch sein, dass fox die farbe der hardcoat version im laufe der zeit geändert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mopet (21. Juli 2012)

> Es gibt bei Fox OEM gabeln der factory line ohne kashima.


Okay, alles klar, das wusste ich nicht. Dann kann man meine Antwort getrost vergessen


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> kashima oder nicht was solls! ich hab bei meiner van r pervormance nicht mal ein spührbares losbrechmoment! ich pers. finde das schmarn, [...] ich habe beim fahren keinen unterschied gemerkt, [...] gabel sinnlos teuer


Genau so siehts aus. Aber manche müssen halt jedes einzelne kleine Feature (das sich in der Beschreibung super geil liest) haben, weil es das Biker-Ego vergrößert 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Messbar wird es sein, allerdings sind wir menschen keine hochleistungsmessinstrumente


Du glaubst nicht, wie hochsensibel und präzise die biomechanische Maschine Mensch tatsächlich ist...


----------



## Get_down (21. Juli 2012)

Tut mir leid, ich bin dumm.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2012)

Sowas sollte man nie öffentlich von sich geben, es könnte vorkommen, dass einem niemand widerspricht 


(Nur damit du das nicht in den falschen Hals kriegst: das ist als SPASS gemeint...!)


----------



## simdiem (22. Juli 2012)

das_pat schrieb:


> das Bike ist wirklich so wie es ist super!
> ich bin völlig zu frieden, ich setze es halt hauptsächlich zum park fahren ein, neulich habe ich an der specialized enduro challange mit dem playzone teilgenommen, ohne umbauten!!! das war dann schon extrem grenzwertig bei 1500hm und 30km, dafür ist es halt echt nicht gebaut, aber als park/trail bike völlig geil!



Vielleicht würdest du dir den letzten Satz nochmal überlegen, wenn du die Challenge mit meinem Aufbau gefahren wärst 



			
				Smubob schrieb:
			
		

> Argh, ich muss echt gleich kotzen, wenn jeder am WE nach Beerfelden, Wildbad, Lac Blanc oder PdS fährt, während ich hier hocke ind lernen muss



So gings mir die letzten 4 Wochen. Kann da sehr gut mit dir mitfühlen. Kopf hoch, es kommen auch wieder andere Zeiten! Wann haste die Prüfungen hinter dir?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Vielleicht würdest du dir den letzten Satz nochmal überlegen, wenn du die Challenge mit meinem Aufbau gefahren wärst


Kann ich nur bestätigen  (auch wenn ich dein Bike nicht "persönlich" kenne, aber dafür habe ich genug entsprechende Erfahrung)




simdiem schrieb:


> So gings mir die letzten 4 Wochen. Kann da sehr gut mit dir mitfühlen. Kopf hoch, es kommen auch wieder andere Zeiten! Wann haste die Prüfungen hinter dir?


Alles inkl. Hausarbeit Ende September  (Montag 2 Klausuren, die Woche drauf noch eine, dann nehm ich mir ne Woche frei - letzte Ferienwoche mit der Frau genießen, dann 1,5 Wochen später ne mündliche, 2 Wochen später die nächste, dann Hausarbeit und in der letzten Septemberwoche noch ne mündliche)  Werd natürlich zwischendurch schon mal ein paar Bike-Tage einlegen, aber die kompletten Ferien mit Prüfungen und Kram voll suckt mächtig...


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also bei den neueren Lyriks ist es auch so, dass man die einfach ein paar Mal hin und her drehen muss (Handschuhe helfen!), bis die etwas leichter gehen...



Prima, dachte schon ich bin verweichlicht, weil ich die fast nur mit Handschuhen bewegen kann!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2012)

Musst du noch ein paar Butterbrote essen, damit du stärker wirst und deinem Avatar ähnlicher siehst


----------



## nukular2008 (22. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Alles inkl. Hausarbeit Ende September  (Montag 2 Klausuren, die Woche drauf noch eine, dann nehm ich mir ne Woche frei - letzte Ferienwoche mit der Frau genießen, dann 1,5 Wochen später ne mündliche, 2 Wochen später die nächste, dann Hausarbeit und in der letzten Septemberwoche noch ne mündliche)  Werd natürlich zwischendurch schon mal ein paar Bike-Tage einlegen, aber die kompletten Ferien mit Prüfungen und Kram voll suckt mächtig...



Kenne ich, bei mir sind die "Ferien" auch komplett bis zum Semesteranfang voll mit Uni-Kram 
Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens an den paar Tagen die ich frei hab auch gutes Wetter ist, die werden dann nämlich voll genutzt


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Musst du noch ein paar Butterbrote essen, damit du stärker wirst und deinem Avatar ähnlicher siehst



An den Butterbroten scheiterts jedenfalls nicht  ! Und mit meinem Avatar hab ich auch nur die *hust* "coolness" gemein  *hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (22. Juli 2012)

@ Smubob,

wenn du kommende Woche mal ein FRX fahren willst, melde dich kurz. (Ansonsten viel Erfolg bei deinen Klausuren )


@ all,

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch, zwecks Sattelstütze für mein FRX. Es soll eine verstellbare mit Seatback sein. Folgende ist mir ins Auge gefallen. Zum einen die Crankbrothers Crank Brothers Joplin 4R (im Bikemarkt gefunden) und die Kind Shock Dropzone Remote. Welche der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Eventuelle Pro und Contras? Ich bin auf dem Gebiet nicht sonderbar belesen.

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn Seatback? 

Also ich kuck mir schon ne Weile das Thema Sattelstützen an, da ich für mein Enduro eine will. Hab das Angebot von Canyon für die Kindshock genutzt, hab sie aber noch nicht benutzt. Aaber, was Variostützen angeht, ist mein persönlicher Favorit die Command Post Blacklite von Speci! Die ist zwar nicht stufenlos verstellbar (3 Positionen) aber dafür eins der robustesten und ausdauerndsten Sattelstützen. Selbst bei abgerissenem Remotekabel ist das ding noch komplett zu nutzen. Die Joplin hat in den Tests ziemlich abgekackt was ich mich erinnern kann. MÜsste die Bike mal rauskramen um zu sehen warum.
Reverb war auch nicht gut, weil se nach nem abgerissenem Remote nicht mehr zu nutzen ist.


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Juli 2012)

Seatback= nach hinten versetzte sattelklemmung.


----------



## simdiem (22. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was ist denn Seatback?
> 
> Also ich kuck mir schon ne Weile das Thema Sattelstützen an, da ich für mein Enduro eine will. Hab das Angebot von Canyon für die Kindshock genutzt, hab sie aber noch nicht benutzt. Aaber, was Variostützen angeht, ist mein persönlicher Favorit die Command Post Blacklite von Speci! Die ist zwar nicht stufenlos verstellbar (3 Positionen) aber dafür eins der robustesten und ausdauerndsten Sattelstützen. Selbst bei abgerissenem Remotekabel ist das ding noch komplett zu nutzen. Die Joplin hat in den Tests ziemlich abgekackt was ich mich erinnern kann. MÜsste die Bike mal rauskramen um zu sehen warum.
> Reverb war auch nicht gut, weil se nach nem abgerissenem Remote nicht mehr zu nutzen ist.



Danke für deine Anregung. Welches KindShock Modell hast du bei deinem Canyon denn mitbestellt? Hast du das Rad mit der Stütze schon und gibt es eventuell schon ein paar Eindrücke?

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2012)

Rad und Stütze sind da, aber Stütze nicht montiert, da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann ob ichs aufs Speedzone mach oder aufs Enduro. Eindrücke in dem Sinne hab ich natürlich nicht...Bilder von der STütze kann ich halt liefern, die wirst aber im Netz auch finden. Ist die i950 von KS!


----------



## Bike_Ride (23. Juli 2012)

Mal kurz ne kleine Zwischenfrage an alle, die schonmal die Wippe von ihrem FRX abmontiert haben.

Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, als ich mein Sag-O-Meter wieder gängig machen wollte (was nicht geklappt hat), dass die Wippe nicht genau in Flucht mit den Druckstreben ist.
Ich hab die Wippe also erst am Unterrohr fest gemacht und wollte die dann wieder mit den Druckstreben verbinden. Das hat aber nur geklappt, weil ich die Druckstreben leicht nach links (in Fahrtrichtung) gezogen habe.

Verständlich, was ich meine ?
Hatte einer von euch ein ähnliches Problem ?


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Juli 2012)

Ja...muss man nen milimeter drücken damit es passt.
Denke aber dass das normal ist.


----------



## Bike_Ride (23. Juli 2012)

Nagut, solang es bei dir auch so war, bin ich beruhigt.
Jucken würde es mich trotzdem, was Canyon dazu sagt.
Vllt ruf ich noch an. Mal schauen.
Aber danke für die Info!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (23. Juli 2012)

ruf mal an bitte würd mich auch interessieren was die dazu erzählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (24. Juli 2012)

Grad angerufen:

Sofern es nicht mehr wie 3-4mm sind gehört das zur Fertigungstoleranz. Kommt z.B. vom Schweißen.

Falls es jemand interessiert, ich hab direkt mal nach den Drehmomenten gefragt.
Die Schraube für die Wippe im Unterrohr 5-6 NM, so wie auch die Befestigung an den Druckstreben. Lagerbereich im Hinterbau alle 6-8 NM.
Die beiden Schrauben zur Zusammenführung der beiden Wippenteile jeweils mit 12NM.

Ich hätte vielleicht direkt nach dem PDF fragen sollen, in dem er das nachgeschaut hat....
Aber gut, soweit sollten wir dann ja jetzt alle Drehmomente haben !?


----------



## othu (24. Juli 2012)

Hat hier einer das Framekit gekauft?

Ist da der Adapter um einen Umwerfer zu montieren dabei oder muss ich den einzeln kaufen?
Und ist es richtig, dass der Rahmen aus dem Framekit lackiert und nicht eloxiert ist?
Welche Feder ist bei dem L Rahmenkit dabei?

Danke+Grüße
Otto


----------



## das_pat (24. Juli 2012)

ruf doch mal bei canyon an und frag....


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Juli 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Grad angerufen:
> 
> Sofern es nicht mehr wie 3-4mm sind gehört das zur Fertigungstoleranz. Kommt z.B. vom Schweißen.
> 
> ...



Mit "Schraube für die Wippe im Unterrohr" meinst du die, an der auch der SAG indikator hängt?!

Lagerbereich Hinterbau bedeutet also auch die Hauptlager unten über dem Innenlager oder?
Die vom Horst Link ist ja klar...steht sogar drauf.


----------



## christophersch (24. Juli 2012)

Jungs!
Nochmal eben zur Fox-Model Frage. 
Der Unterschied ist die Kartusche !!! Bei der Factory ist es die neue "FIT" bei der "günstigen" ist es noch die alte offene Kartusche, die sonst vor 2010 verbaut wurde...

Cheers aus hong Kong!


----------



## Get_down (24. Juli 2012)

Am Sonntag in Samerberg, ging richtig gut des Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Seatback= nach hinten versetzte sattelklemmung.



Setback, nicht Seatback


----------



## simdiem (24. Juli 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Setback, nicht Seatback



Da hat er wohl recht . Ich war mir unsicher und hab dann wohl aufs falsche gesetzt.

Egal, jeder hat ja verstanden, worum es ging


----------



## Bike_Ride (25. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Mit "Schraube für die Wippe im Unterrohr" meinst du die, an der auch der SAG indikator hängt?!
> 
> Lagerbereich Hinterbau bedeutet also auch die Hauptlager unten über dem Innenlager oder?
> Die vom Horst Link ist ja klar...steht sogar drauf.



Wenn ich den Mitarbeiter richtig verstanden habe: Ja und Ja
Kann auch sein, dass er die Befestigung Druckstrebe-Wippe meinte.
Aber würde mich wundern, wenn das Hauptlager fester angezogen würde....

Ansonsten, was meint denn unser Lord dazu ?
Du bist doch Schrauber da!


----------



## steelpinto (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Mal ne Frage zur Sattelklemmung 2012  Rockzone mit der Kind Shock Stütze.....
Ich würde gerne nen anderen Sattel montieren,jetzt ist auf dem Bike aber ne etwas unübliche Sattelklemmung 
Wie eine umgedrehte Nutenschiene .....gibt es Adapter auf die normalen Sattel mit den 2 Bügeln ?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## steffenhummel (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Stefan,
es gibt von Kore einen Adapter. 
Gemeint ist dieser hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79403

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## steelpinto (25. Juli 2012)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> es gibt von Kore einen Adapter.
> Gemeint ist dieser hier http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79403
> 
> ...





SUPER KLASSE,
Danke,hast mir echt geholfen,hab schon mehrere Stunden gesucht und nichts gefunden.....
 


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Juli 2012)

Hey Jungs.
Ich hatte ja original den Van RC Performance Dämpfer im Speedzone.
Nun ist es ein Roco WC.
Mit diesem habe ich das Problem, dass er klingt als wäre was an der Wippe locker (metalischer sound) aber es ist alles fest.
Die Bushings sollten ja eigentlich gleich sein.
Allerdings gehen die recht leicht in den Roco rein. Wackeln zwar nicht, aber sitzen lockerer als im Fox.
Hat evtl. jemand mal so ein Problem gehabt und kann das Geräusch daher kommen?!


----------



## othu (25. Juli 2012)

Ich hab da nochmal ne Frage:

Taugt das FRX aus "Enduro"?
Ich würde es mit 185mm hinten, Totem vorne und 2fach aufbauen, Gewicht ist mir relativ wumpe, ich wiege selbst 110kg und suche ein stabiles Rad mit steifem Hinterbau, Viergelenker, mit möglichst niedrigem Übersetzungsverhältnis.

Wichtig ist mir, dass ich überall hochkomme, in welchem Tempo das geschieht ist mir egal.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Exeltabelle mit Torque, Torque FRX und Alutech Fanes gemacht und komme eigentlich zu dem Schluss, dass das FRX mit dem steileren Sitzwinkel für mich das bessere Enduro als das normale Torque wäre.

Bei 184cm würde ich ein L nehmen, einzige Bedenken (beim Touren) ist das kurze Oberrohr und der kurze Reach.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (25. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinem FRX Rockzone kürzlich eine Tour von etwas über 35 Kilometern und über 1000 Höhenmetern gefahren, das war wirklich gut möglich


----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2012)

Was hattest du für Trackflip-Settings?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steelpinto (25. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich hab da nochmal ne Frage:
> 
> Taugt das FRX aus "Enduro"?
> Ich würde es mit 185mm hinten, Totem vorne und 2fach aufbauen, Gewicht ist mir relativ wumpe, ich wiege selbst 110kg und suche ein stabiles Rad mit steifem Hinterbau, Viergelenker, mit möglichst niedrigem Übersetzungsverhältnis.
> ...




Hallo Otto,
Ich toure auch mit dem Frx,das rockzone ist ja dann in etwa sowas,was DU aufbauen willst,
Klar merkst Du irgendwann auf Höhenmetern das Gewicht,
Aber das butterweiche Federn entschädigt für viele Mühen,es ist,als ob man ständig im Sofasessel unterwegs ist 
Mein altes Tourenbike nehm ich seit ich das Frx hab gar nicht mehr her..


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## steelpinto (25. Juli 2012)

steelpinto schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> Ich toure auch mit dem Frx,das rockzone ist ja dann in etwa sowas,was DU aufbauen willst,
> Klar merkst Du irgendwann auf Höhenmetern das Gewicht,
> Aber das butterweiche Federn entschädigt für viele Mühen,es ist,als ob man ständig im Sofasessel unterwegs ist
> ...






Trackflip 203 mm und steiler Lenkwinkel


----------



## Stromberg (25. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich hab da nochmal ne Frage:
> 
> Taugt das FRX aus "Enduro"?
> Ich würde es mit 185mm hinten, Totem vorne und 2fach aufbauen, Gewicht ist mir relativ wumpe, ich wiege selbst 110kg und suche ein stabiles Rad mit steifem Hinterbau, Viergelenker, mit möglichst niedrigem Übersetzungsverhältnis.
> ...


Geht. Bin mein Flashzone letzte Woche bei der Megavalanche befahren und mit Reverb hat es sich gut pedaliert. Der Sitzwinkel ist OK und der Hinterbau wippt kaum. Mit abgesenkter Gabel (Pedalriemen) bin ich sogar sehr gut die 400 hm Asphalt nach der Quali hochgekommen - war positiv ueberrascht.


----------



## othu (25. Juli 2012)

Danke für das Feedback,
ich bin das FRX kurz auf dem Festival in Winterberg Probe gefahren, allerdings nur auf der Straße einmal hoch und ein paar Treppen runter, musste dann fix zum Start des Endurorennen, war aber recht beeindruckt 

Das Gewicht das ich beim Höhenmeterfressen merke, dürfte eher mein eigenes sein als das des Rades, mein aktuelles Giant ReignX wiegt genau 15kg und ein Kilo mehr (Rahmen +500gr, Totem statt Lyrik +500gr) würde mich nicht stören, würde ich halt an mir selbst 2kg abnehmen, dann gleicht sich das wieder aus.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (25. Juli 2012)

Ich war mit 185 und flachem Lenkwinkel unterwegs


----------



## gerry. (25. Juli 2012)

So nach 5 Tagen Bikepark knackt mein Torque FRX Dropzone nun auch aus dem Steuerrohr- und Wippenbereich. Ich habe die Teile mal fester angezogen und grob auseinander genommen. Scheint noch alles gut gefettet zu sein...

Genau weiß ich aber nicht was die Ursache ist. Gibt es schon bekannte Teile beim 2012er FRX die zum knarzen neigen?

Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass die Kette relativ oft an der Kurbel trotz Kettenführung abspringt. Vorne fahre ich nach dem Umbau auf 2-fach ein 32er Kettenblatt. Nächster Schritt wird eine Kürzung der Kette sein. Dann bleibt nur noch das neue Shadow + Schaltwerk. Das will ich aber aufgrund des noch funktionierenden aktuellen erstmal vermeiden.
Ist das Springen der Kette anderen mit 2-fach Kurbel auch schon aufgefallen?

Danke schonmal und Grüße


----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht wie lange du das Bike schon hast, aber Fett haut nicht einfach ab. Entweder es war kaum bis nix an Fett dran, oder es war gefettet, dann wirds auch so sein. Was sich ändert ist sicherlich das Anzugsmoment der Schrauben ,da sich diese bei den Belastungen mit Sicherheit mikrometerweise bewegen können.
Das mit der KEtte hab ich jetzt schon paarmal gehört. Ggf. wirklich mal kürzen.


----------



## simdiem (26. Juli 2012)

Ein paar Seiten vorher hat der Lord auch mal erklärt, wie man die Feder der Schwinge des Schaltwerks stärker vorspannen kann. Das wäre vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit für dich. Bei mir kam das Knacksen von den Gelenken an der Hinterachse. Auf 8 NM angezogen und weg war es. Vielleicht hast du Glück. 
Gerry, du warst doch der mit dem CC DB Air. Hast du die Progressivität mittlerweile in den Griff bekommen?

PS:  bin morgen im Bikepark Beerfelden. Weißes FRX mit goldenen Felgen und Teilen. Einfach ansprechen, falls noch jemand da sein sollte


----------



## Bike_Ride (26. Juli 2012)

@Simdiem

Hast du beim anziehen der Lager an der Hinterachse von der anderen Seite  mit nem zweiten Imbus gekontert und dann auf 8NM angezogen ?

@dia-mandt

Schleift der Dämpfer eventuell irgendwo oder ist die Feder nicht genug vorgesannt ?
Weil wenn die Buchsen richtig sitzen, wüsste ich nicht, wo es sonst Probleme geben könnte. Also solang die natürlich kein Spiel haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (26. Juli 2012)

Wer hat den alles schon den Inbus der Aluschraube vom oberen Dämpferauge rundgedreht ?
Das Problem besteht ja bei den Torques schon länger !

Ich durfte meine am noch ungefahrenen Rahmen ausbohren. Zum Glück passt die Schaube von meinem alten Torque. Doch selbst die hat sich nach der ersten Tour wieder festgefressen. Öffnen konnte ich die nur mit Mühe und Not, samt Funkenschlag ... faszinierend :/

Von Canyon bekomme ich auf Kulanz eine Neue. Jedoch wird das Problem nicht an der Schraube liegen. Wohlmöglich eher an einem zu spitzem Kegelsitz des Schraubenkopfen.
Ich habe die Schraube etwas nachgearbeitet. Seit dem ist Ruhe.

Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Stromberg (26. Juli 2012)

Steht ein paar Seiten weiter vorn; du bist nicht allein. Ich hab auch ne neue Schraube bekommen.


----------



## simdiem (26. Juli 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> @Simdiem
> 
> Hast du beim anziehen der Lager an der Hinterachse von der anderen Seite  mit nem zweiten Imbus gekontert und dann auf 8NM angezogen ?



Exakt 


So. Wieder zuhause von Beerfelden. Super geil wars. Nix los gewesen. Und keine einzige Minute am Lift anstehen müssen. 
Hatte heute jedoch ein Problem. Da Beerfelden nicht künstlich angelegt ist, sind die Strecken extrem uneben und mit sehr vielen Wurzeln gespickt. Trotz Kettenführung ist mir heute die Kette abgesprungen und hat einen häßlichen Kettenklemmer verursacht. Mit der Folge, dass die Kette verbogen ist. Also Schrott.
Ich führe das Problem auf das Schaltwerk zurück. Trotz Führung schwingt der Schaltwerkskäfig noch viel zu sehr. 
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich?
- Die Feder des Schaltwerks stärker vorspannen.
- Es soll doch dieses neue Schaltwerk mit Dämpfung geben. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das heißt? Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen  gemacht und kann davon berichten?

Beste Grüße 
Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Juli 2012)

Einfach ein sram shortcage fahren 
Bei mir bewegt sich nix.


----------



## gerry. (27. Juli 2012)

Genau das ist mir auch schon öfters passiert und hatte ich im vorherigen thread beschrieben.

Ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher, ob der Ketterspringer nicht von oben komt, obwohl das ja aufgrund der festen Kettenspannung Kasette zu Kettenblatt eigentlich nicht möglich ist. 
Unten lässt sich die Kette nur durch eine Kettenführung, kürzerem Käfig, oder kürzerer Kette fester gestalten. 

Funktioniert denn der Shortcage trotz 2-fach trotzdem? 
Ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur noch die Kettenführung an der Unterstrebe, oder eine gedämpfte Schaltung ein.


----------



## das_pat (27. Juli 2012)

@simdiem

hol dir das neue shimano zee schaltwerk!!! short cage und einstellbare vorspannung, somit kannst du den trigger weiter benutzen und mußt dir nicht noch einen sau teuren sram trigger kaufen

edit: weiß allerdings nicht, ob das noch mit dem 2-fach funktioniert!
        da müßtest du dich noch mal schlau machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seidelix (27. Juli 2012)

das neue ZEE schaltwerk ist ein Traum nahezu lautlos antrieb und kein schlagen der kette mehr! wie es aber mit 2fach aussieht kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Juli 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> @dia-mandt
> 
> Schleift der Dämpfer eventuell irgendwo oder ist die Feder nicht genug vorgesannt ?
> Weil wenn die Buchsen richtig sitzen, wüsste ich nicht, wo es sonst Probleme geben könnte. Also solang die natürlich kein Spiel haben.



Hi,

neee, der kommt nicht an den Rahmen/Schwinge etc. dran.
Alles gecheckt.
Hatte den schon mal hetauscht aber der andere macht das selbe klacken.
Hinzu kommt jetzt noch, dass die zugstufe nur funktioniert, wenn man schnell einfedert und der Dämpfer dann wieder in die Ausgangsposition federt.
Ansonsten wippt der nur auf der Feder.
Egal wie ich druck/Zugstufe einstelle.
Und wenn die zugstufe so langsam ist, dass der kaum noch nachwippt, dann piepst der wie ein Vögelchen. Voll seltsam.
Der Verkäufer ist aber so nett und tauscht ihn gegen Erstattung des Geldes wieder um.
Super netter Typ.


----------



## simdiem (27. Juli 2012)

Hey, 

also zuersteinmal danke für eure Antworten. Ich brauche also ein Schaltwerk mit ShadowPlus. 
Da gibt es ja das Zee und das neue XT 2013. 

Die Frage ist jetzt langer oder kurzer Käfig. 
Momentan fahre ich vorne 22-36 (Differenz 14) und hinten 11-36 (Differenz 25) . Die Summe der Differenzen ergibt 39, was der Gesamtkapazität des Schaltwerks entspricht. Soviel zur Theorie. 

Das Zee Schaltwerk ist für eine 1x10fach Gruppe konzipiert. Fällt für mich raus.

Bleibt das neue XT. Das gibt es mit langem, oder kurzem Käfig. 

Mit kurzem Käfig beträgt die Gesamtkapazität 35 Zähne.
Mit langem Käfig 43.

Heißt für mich ich bräuchte eins mit langem Käfig. Jetzt ist aber die Frage, ob das Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig das Kettenschlagen effektiv unterbinden kann, oder ob nicht doch eins mit kurzem Käfig nötig wäre. Einschätzungen? 
(ich habe im Forum schon gesucht, aber in dem Thema was ich gefunden habe, finden es die Leute spannender, sich gegenseitig zu ärgern, als über das Thema zu reden ^^)

Ich könnte auch mit der jetzigen Konfig ein kurzes Schaltwerk montieren. Hätte eben dann das Problem, dass ich manche Kombinationen nicht schalten dürfte, oder eben eine hängende Kette hätte, je nachdem wie man die Kette ablängt. Da aber beides für mich keinen brauchbaren Kompromiss darstellt, fällt diese Option weg. 

Verbleibt die letzte Möglichkeit. Kurzer Käfig und 11-32 Kassette (Differenz 21). Zusammen mit der Differenz der Kurbel ergibt sich nach Adam Riese 35. Damit müsste mit kurzem Käfig ohne Einschränkungen geschalten werden können. Richtig? Nachteil, geringere Übersetzung und erhöhte Kosten für neue Kassette.

Und jetzt bitte helft mir. 
Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig, oder eins mit kurzem und Kassette mit geringere Übersetzung? Ich weiß echt nicht was ich machen soll und ich möchte möglichst schnell bestellen


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juli 2012)

Ich persönlich würde an einem freerider nie einen langen käfig fahren.
Würde definitiv die kosten für eine neue kassette in kauf nehmen!
Kannst die alte ja noch für ein paar euro verkaufen!!!
Die ist ja noch nicht viel gefahren.


----------



## der_erce (28. Juli 2012)

wieso zee? Warum nicht saint? Die kann man sogar sperren!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPEMDigIGoM"]Shimano Saint M820 Technical Details - Brakes and Drivetrain      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVsflc8wDRM&feature=related"]Saint M820 First Impressions | RideSaint.com      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juli 2012)

Na super. Und nach dem tour special jetzt 200â¬ preisnachlass auf das speedzone.
Eigentlich mÃ¼sste man die rÃ¤der anfangs einfach nicht bestellen damit due auf den dingern sitzen bleiben und erst kaufen, wenn sie sie dann wegen des fehlenden absatzes reduzieren mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## seidelix (28. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> wieso zee? Warum nicht saint? Die kann man sogar sperren!
> 
> Shimano Saint M820 Technical Details - Brakes and Drivetrain      - YouTube
> 
> Saint M820 First Impressions | RideSaint.com      - YouTube



das ZEE bietet die selben Funktionen evt paar Gramm schwerer als das Saint dafür aber für einen deutlich geringeren preis


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Kenne ich, bei mir sind die "Ferien" auch komplett bis zum Semesteranfang voll mit Uni-Kram


3 mal darfst du raten, warum ich jetzt erst auf dein Posting antworte... :kotz: 2 Klausuren sind geschafft, fehlt nur noch eine + 3 mÃ¼ndliche PrÃ¼fungen und eine Hausarbeit 




der_erce schrieb:


> An den Butterbroten scheiterts jedenfalls nicht  ! Und mit meinem Avatar hab ich auch nur die *hust* "coolness" gemein  *hust*


Na gut, dann mal immer schÃ¶n weitermachen mit den Butterbroten, irgendwann wirds schon 




simdiem schrieb:


> @ Smubob,
> 
> wenn du kommende Woche mal ein FRX fahren willst, melde dich kurz. (Ansonsten viel Erfolg bei deinen Klausuren )


Ich hÃ¤tte SEHR viel Lust drauf gehabt (auch auf Beerfelden), das kannst du mir glauben...! War aber leider absolut nicht mÃ¶glich. 

Zur Sache mit der VariostÃ¼tze: muss es unbedingt eine mit Setback sein? Ich sitze eigentlich lieber nicht so weit hinten, gerade beim FRX mit dem recht flachen effektiven Sitzwinkel.
Ich habe mich ja auch eine Weile mit VariostÃ¼tzen beschÃ¤ftigt, allerdings hauptsÃ¤chlich in der Theorie. Getestet habe ich nur KS i950 und Supernatural sowie die RS Reverb, die finde ich funktionell alle top. Wenn du (nicht wie ich) die VariostÃ¼tze dauerhaft montieren willst, nimm die Reverb, das Teil ist absolut Ã¼ber jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wenn du die nicht willst, nimm eine Kind Shock, die Teile funktionieren mittlerweile sehr zuverlÃ¤ssig. Von den Crank Brothers wÃ¼rde ich die Finger lassen, die Technik ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ausgereift und sie sind sehr fehleranfÃ¤llig.

Zur Sache mit dem Schaltwerk: kauf dir ein Sram medium cage und werde fÃ¼r den Rest deines Lebens damit glÃ¼cklich  (ist mein voller Ernst!) Ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten Sram med cage Schaltwerke an 2-fach Antrieben und kann nur sagen, es gibt nichts besseres. Ich mag die labberige Shimano Schaltung eh nicht, wie sich das jetzt mit Shadow Plus verÃ¤ndert hat, weiÃ ich nicht. Aber das SchaltgefÃ¼hl ist mit Sicherheit immer noch nicht besser und die Shimano Shifter finde ich in Sachen Ergonomie einfach nur unterirdisch schlecht. Habe ich gerade letztens beim FRX-Proberollen wieder festgestellt :kotz:
Shimano Short cage mit 11-32er Kassette wÃ¤re auch eine Alternative, wenn du den/die Shifter behalten willst (EDIT: ein XT Shadow short hÃ¤tte ich ja evtl. demnÃ¤xt abzugeben ). Langer KÃ¤fig ist Bullshit, das ist definitiv keine brauchbare Option. Ich fahre schon seit ich 2-fach Antriebe fahre (6-7 Jahre) immer vorne 22/36 und hinten eine 11-32er Kassette - und IMMER mit Sram med cage.  Mit dem 22er vorne brauchst du die 36 ZÃ¤hne hinten doch eh nicht!? Ich fahre selbst bei der 32er Kassette den ersten Gang so gut wie nie...! Wenn die Ãbersetzung noch kleiner wird, kommt man ja gar nicht mehr vom Fleck und irgendwann fÃ¤ngt die Gelenkschmiere in der HÃ¼fte an zu kochen, das macht doch keinen Sinn  Da bist du mit Schieben eh schneller...




gerry. schrieb:


> Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass die Kette relativ oft an der Kurbel trotz KettenfÃ¼hrung abspringt. Vorne fahre ich nach dem Umbau auf 2-fach ein 32er Kettenblatt.


Hast du denn einen spezifischen 2-fach Umwerfer? Ein 32er Kettenblatt ist recht klein, mit einem 36er + z. B. passendem SLX 2-fach Umwerfer wirst du definitiv weniger Probleme haben. Eine perfekte Umwerfer-Einstellung bringt auch SEHR viel.
Bei der recht kleinen Differenz durch das 32er Kettenblatt vorne wÃ¼rde es bei dir mit dem short cage wohl funktionieren, das wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich auch optimal.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> ... diverse Roco-Probleme ...


Sorry, wenn das eine etwas platte Antwort ist - aber schmeiÃ das Teil zum Teufel und hol dir was Gescheites!  Bei den Gabeln baut MZ mittlerweile wieder echt brauchbare Sachen, aber bei den DÃ¤mpfern ist und bleibt es einfach Schrott. Ich habe einige MZ-AnhÃ¤nger in meiner Bike Clique und denen sind ihre Rocos Ã¼ber kurz oder lang alle verreckt, mittlerweile sind die bie den DÃ¤mpfern alle wieder bei Manitou, RS oder Fox gelandet...! Ich bin ja ein absoluter Verfechter des Vivid, das Teil ist einfach die Macht und dabei noch echt gÃ¼nstig. Wenn es noch billiger sein soll, probier doch mal den Kage! Von dem hab ich schon sehr viel Gutes gehÃ¶rt und den kriegt man regelrecht nachgeworfen...




othu schrieb:


> Taugt das FRX aus "Enduro"?


GrÃ¼Ã dich Otto, du auch hier? 
Auch wenn ich es noch nicht auf Tour gefahren bin: ja!  Das FRX in L ist meinem FR in M gar nicht so un-Ã¤hnlich und mit dem bin ich schon >60km Touren gefahren, >1500Hm sind auch kein Thema. Ich wÃ¼rde (werde? ) das FRX zum Touren auf 185 Hi fahren, das sollte mMn gut passen, die Geometrie des Torque (das FRX ist da kaum unterschiedlich) taugt sehr gut zum Pedalieren. Ich habe am FR meine geliebte 180er U-Turn Lyrik und senke sie wirklich nur bei steileren oder lÃ¤ngeren Anstiegen ab.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Na super. Und nach dem tour special jetzt 200â¬ preisnachlass auf das speedzone.


Ja, auch schon gesehen... ich drehe fast schon durch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und in L auch noch sofort lieferbar...! Ich treffe den Kumpel, der evtl. meinen FR Frame nimmt heute Abend, vielleicht gibt das den entscheidenden Ausschlag


----------



## christophersch (29. Juli 2012)

Moin, Leute!
bin wieder in der Heimat. Der Trip war erste Sahne 
Video ist auch fertig. Ich hoffe es gefällt 


cheers
-Christopher


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2012)

Das geht aber mal sowas von ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (29. Juli 2012)

Aaaalter geht das ab! Bin sowas von neidisch


----------



## ComebackKid82 (30. Juli 2012)

Hab mir auch gerade mal mein Speedzone bestellt und bin nun gespannt, ob ich dieses Jahr noch fahren werde


----------



## othu (30. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Grüß dich Otto, du auch hier?



Ja, es treibt mich mal wieder um... fürchterlich 

Kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden zwischen dem Frameset und dem Speedzone...

Von den Teilen vom Speedzone brauche ich kein einziges, aber ich möchte einen Rahmen in RAW und mich schreckt es etwas ab, 
einen nagelneuen Rahmen entlacken zu müssen. Andererseits wäre der Double Barrel eine nette Zugabe... 
Warscheinlich grübel ich wieder so lange, bis alle weg sind


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Juli 2012)

Und Christophersch.... noch immer zufrieden mit dem Torque 
Sieht zumindest so aus.


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Juli 2012)

Das gehört echt zu den besten Canyon-Video 

Würd das auch gern so beherrschen


----------



## simdiem (30. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hätte SEHR viel Lust drauf gehabt (auch auf Beerfelden), das kannst du mir glauben...! War aber leider absolut nicht möglich.
> 
> Zur Sache mit der Variostütze: muss es unbedingt eine mit Setback sein? Ich sitze eigentlich lieber nicht so weit hinten, gerade beim FRX mit dem recht flachen effektiven Sitzwinkel.
> Ich habe mich ja auch eine Weile mit Variostützen beschäftigt, allerdings hauptsächlich in der Theorie. Getestet habe ich nur KS i950 und Supernatural sowie die RS Reverb, die finde ich funktionell alle top. Wenn du (nicht wie ich) die Variostütze dauerhaft montieren willst, nimm die Reverb, das Teil ist absolut über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wenn du die nicht willst, nimm eine Kind Shock, die Teile funktionieren mittlerweile sehr zuverlässig. Von den Crank Brothers würde ich die Finger lassen, die Technik ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ausgereift und sie sind sehr fehleranfällig.
> ...




@ Smubob & diamandt

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich habe mich jetzt für das XT Shadow mit kurzem Käfig und einer 32-11 Kassette entschieden. 
Ich brauche eine Stütze mit Setback, da ich sonst Probleme mit den Knien bekomme.  Die Shimano-Shifter sind in der Tat nicht sonderlich ergonomisch, allerdings alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung. 
Dann mache mal deine Prüfungen gut, damit wir danach in den BP können 

Gruß Simon

PS: ich vergaß
@ Christopher
Saugeiles Video!! Ich wäre froh so springen zu können!


----------



## Stromberg (30. Juli 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Moin, Leute!
> bin wieder in der Heimat. Der Trip war erste Sahne
> Video ist auch fertig. Ich hoffe es gefällt
> cheers
> -Christopher


Cooles Video! Da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## DoubleU (30. Juli 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Top video. Und der soundtrack rockt auch.


----------



## christophersch (30. Juli 2012)

wow, vielen Dank, Jungs. Mit solch einem Feedback hatte ich nicht gerechnet.

Leider habe ich jetzt auch das Problem mit dem Knarzen. FÃ¼hlt sich etwas nach Tretlager an, kÃ¶nnte aber auch das eine oder andere Lager im Hinterbau sein....
mal schauen, bekomme das Bike erst die Tage jetzt von einem Kumpel wieder, der es mit seinem RÃ¼ckflug von dort mitgenommen hat. UrsprÃ¼nglich wollte ich es mit DHL zurÃ¼cksenden (von D aus ca. 150â¬), doch in Vancouver wollten die fÃ¼r das Verschicken sage und schreibe 1400$ haben. Die haben ja einen Knall!

cheers
-Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (30. Juli 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Leider habe ich jetzt auch das Problem mit dem Knarzen. Fühlt sich etwas nach Tretlager an, könnte aber auch das eine oder andere Lager im Hinterbau sein....



Mist, das ist natürlich blöd. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, was bei deiner Ursachensuche rauskommt


----------



## othu (30. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ist beim Speedzone ein Konusring dabei, um tapered Gabeln zu montieren?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist beim Speedzone ein Konusring dabei, um tapered Gabeln zu montieren?
> 
> ...



Wär mir neu!


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Juli 2012)

ComebackKid82 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch gerade mal mein Speedzone bestellt und bin nun gespannt, ob ich dieses Jahr noch fahren werde


Na bei aktuell nur max. 2 Wochen Lieferzeit sollte das doch keine Frage sein 




othu schrieb:


> Ja, es treibt mich mal wieder um... fürchterlich
> 
> Kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden zwischen dem Frameset und dem Speedzone...
> 
> ...


Hehe, das mit den Teilen vom Speedzone kenne ich... ich würde außer dem nackten Rahmen (mit Steuersatz und Sattelklemme ) wohl auch nichts behalten, evtl. Sattelstütze und Sattel, da ich für 30,9 nix habe und I-Beam ja nur mit I-Fly geht. Der Rest wird halt verkauft.
Ich kann dir nur vom Frameset abraten, das ist VIEL zu teuer! Alleine der Verkauf der Gabel holt den Preisunterschied rein. Ok, da wäre dann noch der Double Barrel... ist sicher ein guter Dämpfer, aber ich kann dir garantieren, dass man mit einem anderen auch sehr gut fahren wird  Ich würde mir für mich, wie beim FR, wieder einen Vivid holen 




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für das XT Shadow mit kurzem Käfig und einer 32-11 Kassette entschieden.
> Ich brauche eine Stütze mit Setback, da ich sonst Probleme mit den Knien bekomme.  Die Shimano-Shifter sind in der Tat nicht sonderlich ergonomisch, allerdings alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung.
> Dann mache mal deine Prüfungen gut, damit wir danach in den BP können


Interesse am Schaltwerk von meinem Speedzone...? Ich bin kurz davor, es zu ordern  Mein Kumpel nimmt meinen FR Rahmen zu 99%, es müssen nur noch ein paar Details geklärt werden. Die Vernunft ist so gut wie besiegt 
Achja, jetzt erinnere ich mich... blöde Sache. Das schränkt die Auswahl natürlich stark ein.
An die "Ergonomie" von Shimano Shiftern könnte ich mich NIE gewöhnen  Ich habe mir sogar fürs Straßenrad (XT-Schaltung) Sram Attack Trigger gekauft, weil ich nach der Gewöhnung an Sram am MTB damit gar nicht mehr konnte...
Ich halt mich ran  Als Belohnung ist für diesen Samstag Lac Blanc geplant  Ich hoffe nur, das Wetter spielt mit (aktuelle Vorhersage: ab Donnerstag Regen )




othu schrieb:


> ist beim Speedzone ein Konusring dabei, um tapered Gabeln zu montieren?


Normal nicht, den muss man extra dazukaufen. Aber besser so, als so wie ich es vor 3 Jahren beim FR hatte: ich musste einen kompletten Steuersatz inkl. dem Konus kaufen (für 30 oder 40), weil es den nicht alleine gab


----------



## nukular2008 (31. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden zwischen dem Frameset und dem Speedzone...



Dann verkauf den Rest doch einfach 
Die Parts solltest du locker für >500 loswerden.


----------



## ComebackKid82 (31. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Dann verkauf den Rest doch einfach
> Die Parts solltest du locker für >500 loswerden.



Das glaube ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (31. Juli 2012)

die gabel bekommst du locker fÃ¼r 600 weg.
meinen lrs habe ich fÃ¼r 210 verkauft.
die bremsen fÃ¼r 190.
schaltwerk/hebel fÃ¼r 85.
sind schon mal 1000â¬.
Kurbel und lenker bringen noch mal 120.
also bekommt man den rahmen zu einem sehr fairen preis


----------



## Get_down (31. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wars am 10. da und am 16. sollte es ankommen


----------



## othu (31. Juli 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich so lange gezögert, bis die Lagerbestände (erstmal) leer sind und dann ein Speedzone bestellt


----------



## ComebackKid82 (31. Juli 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Bei mir wars am 10. da und am 16. sollte es ankommen



Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## ComebackKid82 (31. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich so lange gezögert, bis die Lagerbestände (erstmal) leer sind und dann ein Speedzone bestellt



Ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob es was mit der 33 KW wird. Bisher habe ich auch noch keine Rechnung und keinen Liefertermin bekommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Juli 2012)

@ dia-madt: Das deckt sich fast auf den Euro mit meiner Planung   Noch ein Bisschen was von dem restlichen Kleinkram weg und ich komme fast auf 0:0 raus mit dem Verkauf meines FR Rahmens 




othu schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich so lange gezögert, bis die Lagerbestände (erstmal) leer sind und dann ein Speedzone bestellt


Habs vorhin auch schon gesehen... ich hatte ja echt überlegt, am Freitag hin zu fahren und es direkt mitzunehmen 
Achja: Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung!  Hier posten, wenns fertig ist, sonst gibts virtuelle Haue


----------



## Bone-Breaker (31. Juli 2012)

Hi, weiß zufällig jemand wo ich einen Adapter für den I-Beam bekommen kann. Habe heute mein Rockzone bekommen und der I-Fly Sattel geht gar nicht, ich will wieder meinen SQLab 611 fahren.

Oh, und mit ist aufgefallen, dass sich das Standrohr der Sattelstütze nicht ganz im Sattelrohr versenken lässt. Es bleibt am oberen Ende ca. 1 cm Platz. Fühlt sich so an, als ob das Sattelrohr irgendwo geschlossen wäre. Ausserdem leidet die Kind Shock an Unwilligkeit. Manchmal funktioniert sie erst beim zweiten Mal. Hatte das schon mal jemand?


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

So einen Adapter gibt es hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79403


----------



## Bone-Breaker (1. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So einen Adapter gibt es hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79403



Thx, das ist genau das was ich suche.


----------



## othu (1. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Habs vorhin auch schon gesehen... ich hatte ja echt überlegt, am Freitag hin zu fahren und es direkt mitzunehmen
> Achja: Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung!  Hier posten, wenns fertig ist, sonst gibts virtuelle Haue




Hätten wir uns treffen können, ich hatte mir Freitag schon frei genommen und wollte auch nach Koblenz düsen...





//kann mir jemand sagen, welche Maße die Dämpferhülsen haben? Muss beim Huber bestellen damit
alles da ist wenn Canyon liefert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> //kann mir jemand sagen, welche Maße die Dämpferhülsen haben? Muss beim Huber bestellen damit
> alles da ist wenn Canyon liefert!



Wie? Was? Warum?


----------



## othu (1. August 2012)

Ich würde gerne wissen ob schon mal jemand seinen Dämpfer ausgebaut hat und die Dämpferhülsen vermessen hat damit ich dem Stephan Huber die Maße mitteilen kann und er mir passende Hülsen inkl. der Gleitlager schickt.



Die Wippe will Canyon nicht einzeln verkaufen, Easy-Elox braucht drei Wochen um sie umzufärben... muss ich wohl erstmal mit dem orange leben bis zum Winter...



Außerdem kann ich mich gerade nicht entscheiden, ob ich einen Roco Coil oder einen Revox Coil einbaue.... jaja, immer hat man(n) Sorgen...



Hat eigentlich mal jemand versucht, Canyon zu überreden, dass Rad nicht zusammen zubauen, sondern in Einzelteilen zu schicken? Spar denen und mir Arbeit


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hätten wir uns treffen können, ich hatte mir Freitag schon frei genommen und wollte auch nach Koblenz düsen...


Das wäre ja klasse gewesen. Am Ende hätten wir uns gesehen und nicht gewusst, wer der jeweils andere ist 




othu schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Maße die Dämpferhülsen haben?


Würde ich auch gerne wissen. Ich vermute mal 22,2 x 8 wie bei Torque FR/ES und New Torque...




der_erce schrieb:


> Wie? Was? Warum?


Du weißt vermutlich nicht, was Huber Bushings sind? 




othu schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich mich gerade nicht entscheiden, ob ich einen Roco Coil oder einen Revox Coil einbaue.... jaja, immer hat man(n) Sorgen...


Nicht den Ernst?  Wenn ich einen passenden Revox liegen hätte, würde ich nicht im Traum dran denken, den Rocco einzubauen...




othu schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand versucht, Canyon zu überreden, dass Rad nicht zusammen zubauen, sondern in Einzelteilen zu schicken? Spar denen und mir Arbeit


Vermutlich ein rechtliches Problem, ist ja dann kein Rad mehr, sondern eine Ansammlung von Teilen


----------



## othu (1. August 2012)

Roco vs. Revox ist sehr wohl mein ernst,
ich mag den Roco eigentlich gerne, auch wenn der Revox natürlich gut ist. 

ABER: die letzten 2 Manitou Dämpfer (allerdings 2011er Swinger Expert) die ich in der Hand hatte, waren von der Verarbeitungsqualität doch eher mau: scharfe Kanten, nicht passende Spaltmäße und Überstände.
Funktioniert haben sie schon, aber die Haptik finde ich auch wichtig!

Da der Revox aber auch noch deutlich günstiger ist, gebe ich ihm nochmal ne Chance denke ich...



Mit dem zerlegten Rad vermute ich eher, dass es in den Ablaufprozessen nicht vorgesehen ist und die Prozesse soweit "optimiert" sind, dass die keine Ausnahmen machen können/wollen.


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du weißt vermutlich nicht, was Huber Bushings sind?



Doch doch....es war nur einfach die Frage im Raum, warum man sogar bis in die kleineren Baugruppen zum Austausch vordringt bei einem (noch nicht mal ausgeliefertem) Neurad!
Dann kann ich gleich das Bike und alle Komponenten zerlegen um bessere und leichtere Bauteile zu tauschen. 
Der Sinn erschließt sich mir hier nicht mehr, abseits von üblichen optischen und gewichtssparenden Modifikationen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Roco vs. Revox ist sehr wohl mein ernst,
> ich mag den Roco eigentlich gerne, auch wenn der Revox natürlich gut ist.


Naja, bei Dämpfern halte ich nicht allzu viel von Zocchi. Ich bin generell eher ein RS + Manitou Liebhaber. Ist also wohl eher ne subjektive Sache...




othu schrieb:


> Mit dem zerlegten Rad vermute ich eher, dass es in den Ablaufprozessen nicht vorgesehen ist und die Prozesse soweit "optimiert" sind, dass die keine Ausnahmen machen können/wollen.


Kann auch sein. Kann man ja auch irgendwie nachvollziehen. Es würde ja auch noch ein deutlich höherer Verpackungsaufand kommen...




der_erce schrieb:


> Doch doch....es war nur einfach die Frage im Raum, warum man sogar bis in die kleineren Baugruppen zum Austausch vordringt bei einem (noch nicht mal ausgeliefertem) Neurad!
> Dann kann ich gleich das Bike und alle Komponenten zerlegen um bessere und leichtere Bauteile zu tauschen.
> Der Sinn erschließt sich mir hier nicht mehr, abseits von üblichen optischen und gewichtssparenden Modifikationen.


othu macht es einfach genau so, wie ich es auch machen würde - er kauft auf Umwegen ein Frameset, das erstens deutlich billiger ist als das eigentliche und zweitens auch in einer anderen Farbe zu bekommen ist als in blau-schwarz - die finde ich beim Flashzone ok, aber ohne Deemax Ultimate (die ich selbst nicht fahren würde) grauenhaft langweilig, siehe 1000e Trailflows...
Für mich kommt von Anfang an nichts anderes in Frage, als das Bike gleich neu komplett zu zerlegen, da es bei den von Canyon verbauten Komponenten so gut wie nichts gibt, das ich dauerhaft fahren wollen würde...! Die Boxxer beim Speedzone wäre da so ziemlich die einzige Ausnahme, die aber auch nur, wenn es ein reines Parkbike wäre, was meins nicht wird. Der CC DB wäre auch nett, aber der höhere Preis würde mir keine effektive Mehrleistung bringen.

A propos Teile vom Neurad verkaufen... da gibts im Bikemarkt doch tatsächlich irgendein Popo-Loch, das die originale orange Canyon Sattelklemme mit einem Foto MEINER (per Hand gebeizten, geschlifenen und polierten und neu eloxierten) Klemme verkaufen will  Ich hasse so asoziales Pack, das einfach auf die Bildrechte von anderen Leuten scheisst  (vor längerer Zeit schon im großen Stil bei eBay gehabt)


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

Die "normalen" Komponenten versteh ich ja. Dämpfer, Laufräder, ggf. auch Steuersätze und den ganzen anderen Mist. Aber bei Lagerbuchsen find ichs eigentlich übertrieben. Dass er das Bike kauft und den Rest verscherbelt ist legitim und dagegen sag ich ja auch nix. Ich finde es auch schade, dass das Frameset nur in Schwarz gibt.
Mir gings nur um Bauteile, deren Austausch vielleicht fragwürdig ist. Allerdings so im nachhinein, wenn man eh den Dämpfer wechselt macht das vielleicht noch Sinn. Ansonsten wohl eher nicht.


----------



## othu (1. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> zweitens auch in einer anderen Farbe zu bekommen ist als in blau-schwarz -



das Frameset ist zudem lackiert, nicht eloxiert!



Ich will den Rahmen, alle(!) anderen Teile werden verkauft.
Die Huber Bushings nutze ich jetzt fast schon 3 Jahre an diversen Rädern und Dämpfern und bin davon (und dem Wahnsinnssupport vom Stephan!) absolut überzeugt! Die würde ich auch einbauen, wenn ich den Dämpfer behalten würde.


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

Wie lange ist die Lebensdauer eines "normalen" bushings bei deiner Fahrweise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (1. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wie lange ist die Lebensdauer eines "normalen" bushings bei deiner Fahrweise?


Bei meinem FRX haben die CC jedenfalls nur ein paar Park-Tage ueberlebt. Immerhin laenger als die Daempferbesfestigungsschraube.


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Bei meinem FRX haben die CC jedenfalls nur ein paar Park-Tage ueberlebt. Immerhin laenger als die Daempferbesfestigungsschraube.



Dafuq??????? Also entweder ihr fahrt mehr als überm Limit der Materialzugfestigkeit und Belastbarkeit oder das Zeug ist mehr als Schrott, nämlich eine Frechheit. Ein paar Park-Tage ist jedenfalls hoffe ich nicht die gegenwertige Lebensdauer von solchen Lagerbuchsen.


----------



## othu (1. August 2012)

Maximal 2-3 Monate, dann habe ich merkliches Spiel.
Wobei ich nur maximal 1x die Woche mit dem Fully unterwegs bin, 
die Feierabendrunde mache ich i.d.R. mit dem Hardtail.

Sprich 1 Woche Bikeurlaub = ein Buchsensatz

Die Huber Dinger tausche ich einmal im Jahr.
Nicht weil es unbedingt sein müsste, eher weil
sie nichts kosten und ich massig rumliegen habe.

Ich bin halt ein dicker Klops, ich habe schon mehrfach gemerkt,
dass die durchschnittlichen Fahrradteile bei meinen zarten 110kg DEUTLICH
schneller altert als bei Kumpels mit 80-85kg.


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

Hmm..ok...Bin ich mal gespannt wie sich das bei mir bemerkbar machen wird. Mein nacktes Kampfgewicht liegt immerhin auch bei 83-85kg. Aber was ich gesehen hab kosten die dinger zw. 25 - 40 Euro oder nicht? "Nix kosten" ist also ziemlich übertrieben? Es sei denn du bekommst die Dinger wirklich geschenkt. Dann würde ich dich gerne in meine Freundesliste bitten


----------



## othu (1. August 2012)

Das ist die einmalige Ausgabe weil du neue Hülsen brauchst.
Wenn du die einmal hast, brauchst du nur noch die Gleitlager wechseln.
Die kosten "fast" nichts.

Aber es ist ja nicht nur die Haltbarkeit, auch das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers ändert sich positiv.
Nicht ohne Grund hat Fox mit dem Modelljahr 2012/13 mit großem Getöse *tadata* Kunststoffgleitlager eingeführt...





//hat das FRX ISCG oder ISCG05?


.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mir gings nur um Bauteile, deren Austausch vielleicht fragwürdig ist. Allerdings so im nachhinein, wenn man eh den Dämpfer wechselt macht das vielleicht noch Sinn. Ansonsten wohl eher nicht.


Achso, verstehe. Das mit dem Kleinzeug ist halt Geschmacksache. Ich bin erstens jemand, der einfach ALLES genau so haben will, wie es mir vorschwebt (ich wurde von nem Kumpel schon "Teile-Fitfukker" genannt ) und andererseits bin ich aus dem Alter raus, wo ich mit Kompromissen meine Zeit verschwende 




othu schrieb:


> das Frameset ist zudem lackiert, nicht eloxiert!


Ist mir letztens auch aufgefallen. Ein lackiertes MTB würde ich mittlerweile nicht mehr kaufen - raw, elox, or bust!!  (Stahlrahmen natürlich ausgenommen )




othu schrieb:


> Maximal 2-3 Monate, dann habe ich merkliches Spiel.
> ...
> Sprich 1 Woche Bikeurlaub = ein Buchsensatz


Das gilt bei dir jetzt für konventionelle Buchsen? Schonmal 3-teilige ausprobiert? Von denen bin ich bisher absolut überzeugt. Bei den ranzigen 2-teiligen hatte ich nach gut 1 Jahr spürbares Spiel, bei den jetzigen am Vivid nach ca. 1,5 Jahren noch gar nix.




othu schrieb:


> Die Huber Dinger tausche ich einmal im Jahr.
> Nicht weil es unbedingt sein müsste, eher weil
> sie nichts kosten und ich massig rumliegen habe.


Also haben die bei dir nach 1 Jahr noch kein spürbares Spiel? Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich mir auch mal einen Satz bestellen 


Tante Edith: ISCG05! Aber denk dran: das geht nur bei 1-fach! Bei Verwendung des Umwerfers geht nur der spezielle Canyon Chainguide (der da angeschraubt wird, wo der ISCG-Adapter dran kommt), da sonst Umwerfer-Adapter und ISCG-Adapter kollidieren  Alternative: Umwerfer-Adapter bearbeiten. Ich hatte dazu mal einen ausführlichen Post in einer alten Version des Torque-Fred geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (1. August 2012)

ISCG05:
verstehe ich das richtig, ich kann ENTWEDER Umwerfer fahren, 
ODER die ISCG05 Adapterplatte??


Japp, die Aussage oben bezog sich auf die normalen DU Buchsen von Fox und Rock Shox.
Was sind denn 3teilige Buchsen??
Und ja, bis auf eine Ausnahme habe ich noch kein IGUS Lager so weit gefahren, dass ich spürbares Spiel hatte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

zum Thema ISCG vs. Umwerfer hab ich oben nochmal was editiert...


Ok, klingt gut! Das überlege ich mir mal...


3-teilige Buchsen sehen so aus - durchgehende Hülse + 2 seitliche Spacer:


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gerne wissen. Ich vermute mal 22,2 x 8 wie bei Torque FR/ES und New Torque...


Gerade durch Zufall drüber gestolpert, weil der Artikel mit "Dämpfer Einbaubreite" irgendwie etwas doof benannt war...



			
				Canyon | Technischer Support schrieb:
			
		

> Alle voll gefederten Canyon Bikes haben eine Dämpfer Einbaubreite von 22,2mm an Rahmen und Wippe (Rocker Arm)
> 
> außer:
> 
> ...


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Das ist die einmalige Ausgabe weil du neue Hülsen brauchst.
> Wenn du die einmal hast, brauchst du nur noch die Gleitlager wechseln.
> Die kosten "fast" nichts.
> 
> ...



Aha..ok...was kosten dann die Gleitlager? Und warum ändert sich das Ansprechverhalten? Das Material und die Bauweise ist wohl so anders, dass der Dämpfer dort kein Drehmoment mehr verliert?


----------



## LordLinchpin (1. August 2012)

die buchsen sind so auf maß gefertigt dass sie leicht laufen aber spielfrei sind, das ist kein vergleich zu den standartbuchsen, wenn du die mit der hand drehen kannst sind sie feddich


----------



## psx0407 (1. August 2012)

so, heute das speedzone bestellt.   

nach 5 jahren freerider teste ich mich mal ein paar jahre auf´m downhiller.   

psx0407


----------



## simdiem (2. August 2012)

Motiviert von Dia-mandt habe ich mich auch daran gemacht, die restlichen orangenen Teile am Rahmen neu zu lackieren. Na wer weiß in welcher Farbe? ^^ ....Richtig in gold. 
Nebenbei habe ich mir mal die anderen Lagerungen am Hinterbau angeschaut und geputzt. Sehr interessant zu sehen, wie an den Gelenken gelagert wird. Und allerdings auch ein wenig erschreckend, wieviel Schmutz sich in der kurzen Zeit schon angesammelt hat, obwohl ich Schlamm und Matsch gemieden habe.

Die Buchsen sind am oberen und am unteren Dämpferauge 22,2 x 8 mm. 

Ich hatte bei Canyon angerufen wegen den Drehmomenten. Darauf wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass mir diese per Email geschickt werden. Eine halbe Stunde später kam dann die Explosionszeichnung vom FRX 2011 mit der Anmerkung, dass die Zeichnung vom 2012er noch nicht rausgegeben werden darf und dass sich die Drehmomente vom 2011er zum 2012 er FRX "generell nicht geändert haben" . 	

Ich glaube das nicht, zumal da fast alles mit 16 Nm angezogen wird, was so gar nicht den Drehmomenten entspricht, die zwei Seiten vorher schonmal jemand erfragt hat... 

Gruß Simon


----------



## ComebackKid82 (2. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> so, heute das speedzone bestellt.
> 
> nach 5 jahren freerider teste ich mich mal ein paar jahre auf´m downhiller.
> 
> psx0407



Hast Du schon nen Liefertermin bekommen?


----------



## othu (2. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gerade durch Zufall drüber gestolpert, weil der Artikel mit "Dämpfer Einbaubreite" irgendwie etwas doof benannt war...




Danke! Bolzendurchmesser ist dann 8mm nehme ich an?    //EDIT: ja ist er, habs gelesen 
Grüße
Otto



@der_erce: probier es einfach aus.... eins der größten Probleme bei den normalen DU Buchsen ist m.M., dass du schon beim Einpressen der Hülsen einen großen Teil der Beschichtung beschädigst/abstreifst.
Leg das original Fox Zeug und das Huberset nebeneinander und du wirst keine Fragen mehr haben, den Unterschied sieht/versteht jeder Laie.


----------



## der_erce (2. August 2012)

Hmm...bei mir brauchts noch nen knappes jahr bis ich meine Werkstatt hab, dann kann ich mit sochlen spielereien anfangen.  Ich wollt nur wissen, warum man bis in die Gleitbuchsen hinweg modifiziert. Aber das habt ihr mir ja jetzt ordentlich verklickert 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (2. August 2012)

Wird der ISCG Adapter mit M5 oder M6 verschraubt?
Ich möchte versuchen, den ISCG (alt) Adapter von einem Torque zu montieren, dann könnte ich meine vorhandene KeFü übernehmen...


----------



## Stromberg (2. August 2012)

M5


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei Canyon angerufen wegen den Drehmomenten. ...  ...  ...


Klassische Canyon Kunden-Vergraul-Taktik live 


Liefertermin Speedzone Gr. L mittlerweile auf KW 36... wer zu lange wartet  Hätte ich schon das OK vom Kumpel, wäre die Bestellung schon raus... 
Mal ne rein hypothetische Frage, da ich dazu nichts konkretes in den AGB gefunden habe: könnte ich theoretisch meine Bestellung noch stornieren, bevor ich das Rad abholen würde...? Ich habe nicht den genauen Wortlaut des Fernabsatzgesetz für diesen Fall im Kopf, aber normal müsste das doch problemlos möglich sein? Dann würde ich die Bestellung wohl gleich mal rausschicken, bevor der Raw Rahmen in L noch ausverkauft ist 




othu schrieb:


> eins der größten Probleme bei den normalen DU Buchsen ist m.M., dass du schon beim Einpressen der Hülsen einen großen Teil der Beschichtung beschädigst/abstreifst.


 Wenn das der Fall ist, stimmt aber echt etwas nicht! Bei meinem Evolver in meinem Tosa Inu war das auch der Fall -> unterirdisches Ansprechen, bis ich Bushings + Buchsen ausgetauscht habe (die dann richtig gepasst haben). Die beim Evolver im Torque haben von Anfang an gut gepasst, die besagten 3-teiligen (original RS) vom Vivid auch.




othu schrieb:


> Ich möchte versuchen, den ISCG (alt) Adapter von einem Torque zu montieren, dann könnte ich meine vorhandene KeFü übernehmen...


So viel ich weiß gab es fürs Torque nie Adapter für ISCG03...! 
Und denk mir dran, dass das mit dem Umwerfer + ISCG nicht plug & play funktioniert, gell!?


----------



## othu (2. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mal ne rein hypothetische Frage, da ich dazu nichts konkretes in den AGB gefunden habe: könnte ich theoretisch meine Bestellung noch stornieren, bevor ich das Rad abholen würde...?



Ist nicht nett, aber geht.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn das der Fall ist, stimmt aber echt etwas nicht!



Schon mehrfach selbst gesehen! Ich würde daher nach meiner Erfahrung  behaupten, dass ist mehr die Regel als die Ausnahme...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß gab es fürs Torque nie Adapter für ISCG03...!
> Und denk mir dran, dass das mit dem Umwerfer + ISCG nicht plug & play funktioniert, gell!?



Weiß ich, hab mir deine Schnitzkunst-Bilder schon rausgesucht und den Dremel bereit gelegt. 
Alernativ säge ich beim ISCG Adapter einfach die obere Befestigung ab und verwende den nur mit 2 Schrauben


----------



## der_erce (2. August 2012)

> Weiß ich, hab mir deine Schnitzkunst-Bilder schon rausgesucht und den Dremel bereit gelegt.
> Alernativ säge ich beim ISCG Adapter einfach die obere Befestigung ab und verwende den nur mit 2 Schrauben



Leute das ist kein Hornbach-Rad wo man hier und da was wegfeilt. Mit euch sollte man echt ne Doku machen!


----------



## psx0407 (2. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Liefertermin Speedzone Gr. L mittlerweile auf KW 36... Dann würde ich die Bestellung wohl gleich mal rausschicken, bevor der Raw Rahmen in L noch ausverkauft ist


genau das war auch mein antrieb, nicht mehr länger zu warten.
beobachte schon ein paar wochen die situation bei torque und torque frx. zuerst waren beim torque einige varianten ausverkauft, dann beim frx. dann nach der tdf-aktion die preisreduzierungen. und dann sprangen die lieferzeiten bald um 3 wochen nach hinten.
als nächstes kommt dann die meldung bei der wunschvariante des frx = "ausverkauft"

daher gehe ich das risiko nicht ein, bis zur sparbuch-aktion zu warten und dann raw ausverkauft zu sehen. und viel billiger wird´s beim 5.0 und 6.0 vermutlich auch nicht werden. schon eher die "teueren" varianten...

psx0407


----------



## Bone-Breaker (2. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mal ne rein hypothetische Frage, da ich dazu nichts konkretes in den AGB gefunden habe: könnte ich theoretisch meine Bestellung noch stornieren, bevor ich das Rad abholen würde...? Ich habe nicht den genauen Wortlaut des Fernabsatzgesetz für diesen Fall im Kopf, aber normal müsste das doch problemlos möglich sein? Dann würde ich die Bestellung wohl gleich mal rausschicken, bevor der Raw Rahmen in L noch ausverkauft ist



Schau mal in den § 2 Abs. 2 und 4 der AGB von Canyon. Du bist an eine Bestellung(Angebot) gebunden, wenn Du sie nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen(ab 1 Tag nach Abgabe deiner Bestellung) widerrufst. Fernabgabegesetz ist so eine Sache. Der Vertrag kommt ja erst mit der Annahme deines Angebotes durch Canyon zustande(Mail oder Auslieferung der Ware. Du hast aber auf jeden Fall das Recht vom Vertrag zurückzutreten.
Ergo: Sind die 14 Tage noch nicht vorbei schreibst Du an Canyon, dass Du dein Angebot widerrufst, sind die 14 Tage vorbei trittst Du vom Kaufvertrag zurück. Wobei der streng genommen noch gar nicht zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. August 2012)

Man kann bei Canyon bis 2 Wochen vor Liefertermin den Auftrag stornieren.


----------



## seidelix (2. August 2012)

hey hab mir jetzt einen RC4 in mein FRX eingebaut was haltet ihr von den Einstellungen?

80kg fahrfertig

203mm low 25%
350lbs feder

HSC                      3 klicks
LSC                      5 klicks
Rebound                5 klicks
Boost Valve           160 psi
Durchschlagschutz  offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (2. August 2012)

seidelix schrieb:


> hey hab mir jetzt einen RC4 in mein FRX eingebaut was haltet ihr von den Einstellungen?
> 
> 80kg fahrfertig
> 
> ...



Frage zurück: was hältst du davon?! ....ist doch viel wichtiger, als dass irgend ein Hanz Wurst dir sein dämliches Setup aufquatscht  

(auf mich klings aber recht stimmig. Evtl etwas mehr LS DS)


----------



## seidelix (2. August 2012)

allzu viel kann ich nicht sagen bin lediglich etwas auf Asphalt gerollt und eine drei stufen Treppe runter gesprungen und ich wär für jedes "dämliche Setup" dankbar


----------



## cashjonny (2. August 2012)

Ich glaub es ist hier auch schon thematisiert worden. Aber bei mir hat sich nicht zum ersten mal während oder nach eines Bikepark-Besuchs der Trackflip-Bolzen gelöst.

Nicht nur nervig sondern auch gefährlich...wollt nochmal hier in die Runde fragen ob Ihr das auch schon beobachtet habt.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (2. August 2012)

Hallo Torque Gemeinde 
hab 2 kleine fragen zum Torque FRX

Ist es möglich an dem FRX Rahmen ein Umwerfer zu montieren? 
Schon jemand erfahrungen mit einem Luftdämpfer in dem Rahmen?

@psx0407

Was ist denn die "Sparbuch Aktion"?


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## nukular2008 (2. August 2012)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Ist es möglich an dem FRX Rahmen ein Umwerfer zu montieren?


Da am Rockzone einer verbaut ist: Ja. Allerdings ist dafür afaik ein Adapter nötig (sofern du eins der anderen Modelle ohne 2-fach nimmst)


----------



## psx0407 (2. August 2012)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Was ist denn die "Sparbuch Aktion"?


am ende der saison haut canyon die rest-bestände zu reduzierten preisen raus bzw. bildet dann so ´ne art mid-season-modelle, die preisvorteile bieten.

aber:
kann natürlich sein, daß dein wunschrad bis dahin schon ausverkauft ist....   

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (3. August 2012)

@Gh0st_Rid3r:
Wenn du nicht eh schon ein Modell mit Umwerfer bestellst,
musst du folgende Teile zu ordern:

Montageplatte Art. A1031529  14,95
Befestigungsbolzen Art. A1017953 (2x) je  1,95
Mutter Art. A1017954  1,95


----------



## der_erce (3. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> @Gh0st_Rid3r:
> Wenn du nicht eh schon ein Modell mit Umwerfer bestellst,
> musst du folgende Teile zu ordern:
> 
> ...



Passen dann alle Umwerfertypen drauf?


----------



## othu (3. August 2012)

Also meines Wissens (mein FRX ist ja noch nicht hier) passen damit Shimano E-Type Umwerfer. In der FAQ von Canyon steht explizit, dass SRAM Umwerfer wegen des ungünstigen Kabelzugs nicht passen.
Allerdings soll laut Spezifikation am Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone ein SRAM X0 installiert sein.
Könnte bei Canyon alles etwas übersichtlicher sein finde ich. Zudem ist es auch oft schwierig jemanden der wirklich Ahnung hat ans Telefon zu bekommen. 

Dazu muss man wissen, wenn man einen Umwerfer montiert, kann man nur die originale Canyon Kefü "Pure Cycling Chainguide" montieren.
Wenn man, wie ich aber eine andere haben will (ich werde eine 2fach E Thirteen TRS+ Dual Ring anbauen u.a. weil ich einen Taco haben will der meine 2fach XT Kurbel schützt), muss man basteln und den Umwerfer Adapter und oder die ISCG05 Adapterplatte bearbeiten.


----------



## der_erce (3. August 2012)

Dass dein Dremel einsatzbereit ist, hast ja in nem anderen Thread shcon gesagt  

Ja. gut zu wissen. Dank dir. Gibts dann noch was zu beachten in Bezug auf TopSwing oder Downswing?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (3. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens (mein FRX ist ja noch nicht hier) passen damit Shimano E-Type Umwerfer. In der FAQ von Canyon steht explizit, dass SRAM Umwerfer wegen des ungünstigen Kabelzugs nicht passen.
> Allerdings soll laut Spezifikation am Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone ein SRAM X0 installiert sein.



Da mein FRX ja schon da ist(sorry dafür @othu) habe ich noch mal nachgeschaut. Falls die nicht einen Shimano-Umwerfer umgelabeled haben ist da definitv ein SRAM XO montiert, und zwar als Direct Mount mit Down Pull.


----------



## osbow (3. August 2012)

Ich habe eine blöde Frage zu der Rahmengröße. Ich selbst bin 184 cm groß, mit einer Schrittlänge von 84 cm. Hätte jetzt spontan zum L gegriffen. Canyon bietet mir aber den M-Rahmen nach Eingabe meiner Daten an. Soll ich beim Speedzone doch lieber den kleineren Rahmen nehmen?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (3. August 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich habe eine blöde Frage zu der Rahmengröße. Ich selbst bin 184 cm groß, mit einer Schrittlänge von 84 cm. Hätte jetzt spontan zum L gegriffen. Canyon bietet mir aber den M-Rahmen nach Eingabe meiner Daten an. Soll ich beim Speedzone doch lieber den kleineren Rahmen nehmen?



Ich kann dir nur dazu raten nach Möglichkeit eine Probefahrt zu machen. Ich habe in Willingen auf einem Alpinist in L gesessen, und alle Canyonmitarbeiter haben gesagt: "Viel zu groß, musst Du in M nehmen".
Bestellt habe ich mir dann ein FRX in L. Ich bin 180 cm lang bei einer Schrittlänge von 82 cm, und ich wäre mit Größe M nicht glücklich geworden. Das FRX baut halt extrem kurz. Aber letztlich entscheidet immer der persönlich Wohlfühlfaktor.


----------



## osbow (3. August 2012)

Sind zwar insgesamt vier Stunden fahrt, aber sicher sinnvoll. Schade das es keine Speedzones ab Lager gibt. So würde sich die Fahrt mehr lohnen.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (3. August 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Sind zwar insgesamt vier Stunden fahrt, aber sicher sinnvoll. Schade das es keine Speedzones ab Lager gibt. So würde sich die Fahrt mehr lohnen.



Kannst ja nach Köln kommen und auf meinem Rockzone fahren. Das ist nur die Hälfte der Zeit. Oder frag mal nukular, der kommt aus Gelsenkirchen und fährt auch ein Rockzone in L.


----------



## othu (3. August 2012)

Ich bin  in Winterberg auch probegefahren, der Canyon-"Berater" (der mir auch ganz stolz erzählte, man kann das FRX von 200mm auf 160mm umbauen) wollte mir (184cm, eher kurze Beine, Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht) auch unbedingt ein M andrehen, das L fühlte dich aber deutlich besser an, vor allem weil ich es ja als Tourer nutzen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (3. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich bin  in Winterberg auch probegefahren, der Canyon-"Berater" (der mir auch ganz stolz erzählte, man kann das FRX von 200mm auf 160mm umbauen) wollte mir (184cm, eher kurze Beine, Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht) auch unbedingt ein M andrehen, das L fühlte dich aber deutlich besser an, vor allem weil ich es ja als Tourer nutzen will.



Wie soll das denn gehen? Sägt man ein Stück des Dämpfers ab, oder was?


----------



## othu (3. August 2012)

Ich wollte damit andeuten, dass ich recht erstaunt war, wie wenig Ahnung der Kerl von den Rädern die er präsentieren sollte hatte.

War aber nicht nur bei Canyon so, ich war auch bei vielen, vielen anderen Herstellern absolut überrascht, wie gleichgültig man dort behandelt wurde, wenn man sich Räder für 2000-4000Euro anschauen wollte.

Rühmliche Ausnahme hier (bzw. auf dem Festival in Winterberg): Last Bikes
Das Herb180 fuhr sich auch echt genial, gefällt mir aber optisch absolut null.


----------



## christophersch (3. August 2012)

Bergamont war hoffentlich auch eine Ausnahme. Da war ich nämlich am stand ^^


----------



## dia-mandt (3. August 2012)

Richtig gut beraten wird man meistens nur bei den kleinen Firmen die nicht in großserie produzieren.
Die nehmen sich Zeit und haben Ahnung.
Alle anderen sind einfache Verkäufer die sich in den meisten Fällen nicht mit dem Artikel identifizieren können und nur ihr Standard blabla raushauen.
Ist schon traurig...besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass es einige Käufer gibt für die das das erste Bike ist und die sich nicht wirklich auskennen und sich auf falsches Wissen des "Verkäufers" verlassen.


----------



## othu (3. August 2012)

Sicherlich! 

Kann ich aber nichts zu sagen, bei euch war ich nicht.
Besucht/angeschaut habe ich:

Alutech
Canyon
Last Bikes
Rotwild
Norco
Intense
Specialized
YT
Rose (die waren der Ober-Knaller, da kam GAR NICHTS vom Standpersonal, wurde nicht mal beachtet!)


----------



## Bone-Breaker (3. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit andeuten, dass ich recht erstaunt war, wie wenig Ahnung der Kerl von den Rädern die er präsentieren sollte hatte.
> 
> War aber nicht nur bei Canyon so, ich war auch bei vielen, vielen anderen Herstellern absolut überrascht, wie gleichgültig man dort behandelt wurde, wenn man sich Räder für 2000-4000Euro anschauen wollte.
> 
> ...



Das liegt wohl daran, dass vornehmlich an- bzw. ungelernte Mitarbeiter eingesetzt werden.
Allerdings muss ich hier einschränken... Tibor Simai war allererste Sahne!!!


----------



## osbow (3. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Kannst ja nach Köln kommen und auf meinem Rockzone fahren. Das ist nur die Hälfte der Zeit. Oder frag mal nukular, der kommt aus Gelsenkirchen und fährt auch ein Rockzone in L.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## nukular2008 (3. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Oder frag mal nukular, der kommt aus Gelsenkirchen und fährt auch ein Rockzone in L.


Jo, ist kein Thema


----------



## Bone-Breaker (3. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Jo, ist kein Thema



Super. Und wie läuft dein Rockzone? Ich habe mir heute schon die erste Macke in den Rahmen geschreddert.... Scheiß Chain suck.

Falls jemand Interesse hat! Ich verkaufe die komplette Bremsanlage vom Rockzone 7.0 in weiß, ungekürzte Leitungen, mit 200 Scheiben und incl. Kit für Leitungskürzung, ohne Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (3. August 2012)

Es ist vollbracht:





Mehr : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9753372&postcount=6960


Btw: Ich bin morgen in Beerfelden. Ihr wisst ja welches Bike ich fahr. ;-)


----------



## Bone-Breaker (3. August 2012)

Iiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhh, da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs 

Schick, schick!!!! Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!!


----------



## Mopet (3. August 2012)

sehr sehr fein 

Grad ne Zwischenfrage: Kann man ein Rad mit Variostütze in einen Lift hängen ? Zum Beispiel in Winterberg. 
Hab etwas Sorge, dass das richtig hält.
Ansonsten müsste extra eine normale Stütze besorgt werden.

Und hat schon jemand den Easton Havoc Carbon getestet ?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (3. August 2012)

Mopet schrieb:


> Grad ne Zwischenfrage: Kann man ein Rad mit Variostütze in einen Lift hängen ? Zum Beispiel in Winterberg.
> Hab etwas Sorge, dass das richtig hält.
> Ansonsten müsste extra eine normale Stütze besorgt werden.



Ja, kannst Du ohne dir eine neue Stütze zu besorgen.



Mopet schrieb:


> Und hat schon jemand den Easton Havoc Carbon getestet ?



Also ich nicht.


----------



## nukular2008 (3. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Super. Und wie läuft dein Rockzone?


super 
aber ist auch mein erstes BigBike, also hab ich nicht wirklich nen Vergleich^^



Mopet schrieb:


> Grad ne Zwischenfrage: Kann man ein Rad mit Variostütze in einen Lift hängen ? Zum Beispiel in Winterberg.
> Hab etwas Sorge, dass das richtig hält.
> Ansonsten müsste extra eine normale Stütze besorgt werden.



Allgemeiner Konsens ist wohl, dass man es besser nicht machen sollte. Je nach Lift kann es wohl auch passieren das einem der Remote-Zug abreißt...
Ich muss mir für Sonntag auch auch ne Stütze besorgen^^


----------



## Bone-Breaker (3. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> super
> aber ist auch mein erstes BigBike, also hab ich nicht wirklich nen Vergleich^^



Doch, deins  Ich habe meins jetzt gerade zwei Tage und bin schon wie wild dabei um- und aufzurüsten 




nukular2008 schrieb:


> Allgemeiner Konsens ist wohl, dass man es besser nicht machen sollte. Je nach Lift kann es wohl auch passieren das einem der Remote-Zug abreißt...
> Ich muss mir für Sonntag auch auch ne Stütze besorgen^^



Kommt drauf an wie man es an den Lift hängt. Mir ist bisher noch kein Remotezug abgerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (4. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Jo, ist kein Thema



Sehr cool. Darf man fragen wir groß du bist?


----------



## nukular2008 (4. August 2012)

1,92m, SL 90cm


----------



## othu (4. August 2012)

Mopet schrieb:


> Und hat schon jemand den Easton Havoc Carbon getestet ?



Den Lenker? Ja, den fahre ich seit knapp 5 Monaten.
Nicht der leichteste Carbonlenker, aber bombenstabil!


----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

@ Bone-Breaker & Moped

Dankeschön fürs Kompliment! 

Ich habe ein paar Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Gabel. Die lilane Feder, empfohlen für 54-63 kg passt doch für einen 72 kg Fahrer ^^. Soviel wiege ich nämlich mit Ausrüstung und Rucksack. Bin in Beerfelden den großen Drop gesprungen und als mich die Gabel mit einem leichten Plong begrüßte wusste ich dass der Federweg ganz gut ausgenutzt war  
Nicht mehr sicher bin ich mir bei der Federhärte für den Dämpfer. Zumindest nicht im 203mm Modus, den ich im BP fahre. 250lbs/in funktioniert super bei 185mm und Trails. Nach BP-Besuchen ist der Anschlaggummi allerdings komplett am unteren Anschlag. Bei 72 kg fahrfertig spuckt mir der Fox Spring Calculator eine 300er Feder aus mit 27 % Sag im 203 mm Modus. Oder eine 250er Feder mit 33% Sag

Was für einen Sag fahrt ihr im BP? 

Habt ihr auch das Gefühl beim VAN RC, dass die Progression am Ende höher sein könnte?

Würde der Umstieg auf einen Dämpfer, bei dem die High Speed Compression einstellbar ist eine sinnvollere Alternative darstellen.

An die Double Barrel Fahrer: Wisst ihr, ob eine Fox Stahlfeder im DB gefahren werden kann?

Viele Grüße 
Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (5. August 2012)

Der anschlaggummi sitzt doch immer da unten drauf!
Musst mal mit einem lackstift eine linie auf den gummi machen und dann schauen ob der lack risse bekommt.
Dann weißt du, ob du am ende des federwegs angekommen bist.


----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

Ich habe einen kleinen Gummi über die Kolbenstange gezogen, um zu schauen wie viel FW ich effektiv nutze. Allerdings hat der sich schon unter den Anschlaggummi geschoben. Der Lack hätte keine Chance


----------



## dia-mandt (5. August 2012)

Ich denke das ein dämpfer mit HSC da abhilfe schaffen kann...zumindest bis zu einem gewissen punkt.
Wenn man dicke drops springt sollte man diese an der gabel auch recht weit reindrehen (wenn die gabel es hat).


----------



## MonsterJoe (5. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Bin in Beerfelden den großen Drop gesprungen und als mich die Gabel mit einem leichten Plong begrüßte wusste ich dass der Federweg ganz gut ausgenutzt war




Da kannst du auch eine Metallstange in die Gabel schmeißen und wirst keinen Unterschied merken, denn bei der guten Landung schlägt alles durch


----------



## simdiem (6. August 2012)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> Da kannst du auch eine Metallstange in die Gabel schmeißen und wirst keinen Unterschied merken, denn bei der guten Landung schlägt alles durch



 Da haste wohl recht! Wir meinen beide die Dropbatterie am unteren Ende der Strecke, die neben dem Lift verläuft?! Da lässt sich wirklich nur grob erahnen, dass da was geshaped sein soll  

Unabhängig davon habe ich bei vielen Sprüngen den Federweg erheblich besser ausgenutzt. Von daher denke ich schon, dass die Feder passt


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @ Bone-Breaker & Moped
> 
> An die Double Barrel Fahrer: Wisst ihr, ob eine Fox Stahlfeder im DB gefahren werden kann?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass der Innendurchmesser zu klein ist.
100% sicher bin ich mir da allerdings nicht.

Falls es dich interessiert, der CCDB läuft erste Sahne im FRX ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mopet (6. August 2012)

> Ja, kannst Du ohne dir eine neue Stütze zu besorgen.



Super, und solange das Rad im Lift hält ist es mir so gesehen lieber wenn der Zug reißt, als wenn das Fahrrad abstürzt 
Werde dann die KS drinnen lassen für morgen Winterberg. Ist sonst noch wer da ? Habe nämlich noch keine Begleitung. 





> Nicht der leichteste Carbonlenker, aber bombenstabil!



Dann steht der ab jetzt ganz oben auf der Wunschliste


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (6. August 2012)

Hi

was könnt ihr mir zu Tourentauglichkeit von dem FRX Dropzone sagen? Machen die 180mm an der Front Probleme bei sehr steilen anstiegen? Fahr halt regelmäßig touren um die 30-40km, ca. 1000hm.
Ich habe schon überlegt nach dem Kauf Gabel+Dämpfer+Kurbel zu tauschen oder meint ihr dann würde sich eher ein" normales torque" lohnen?Nur da ist die Frage ob das auch mal eine etwas härte gangart aushält zb park oder DH Trails!?!  Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## dia-mandt (6. August 2012)

das normale torque hat vorne 170mm also nicht der mega unterschied.
kannst damit auch ohne probleme in den park oder auf nen dh.
hat die freigabe dafür.


----------



## christophersch (6. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Nicht der leichteste Carbonlenker, aber *bombenstabi*l!



wie kommst du darauf? ist er noch nicht gebrochen?! 

@Simdiem: Schaut sehr gut aus, dein Rad!  . ich hab bei meinem (aufgrund des Knarzens) jetzt die Kurbel ausgebaut, gereinigt und gefettet und einige Hinterbau-Lager angezogen. Das Lager Nahe der Schaltung war sehr locker. Nun ist Ruhe. mal schauen wie lange das anhält. Die Lager laufen aber alle noch sehr gut....




Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> was könnt ihr mir zu Tourentauglichkeit von dem FRX Dropzone sagen? Machen die 180mm an der Front Probleme bei sehr steilen anstiegen? Fahr halt regelmäßig touren um die 30-40km, ca. 1000hm.
> Ich habe schon überlegt nach dem Kauf Gabel+Dämpfer+Kurbel zu tauschen oder meint ihr dann würde sich eher ein" normales torque" lohnen?Nur da ist die Frage ob das auch mal eine etwas härte gangart aushält zb park oder DH Trails!?!  Was meint ihr dazu?



Du bist ungefähr der Hundertste der diese Frage Stellt. Evtl. hilft dir die Suchfunktion.
Fazit war aber immer: ja, es geht. Alles eine Frage des Willens. Lediglich Kurbeltausch könnte helfen. Das "normale" Torque kann man aber auch shredden. ...


----------



## othu (6. August 2012)

Ich habe bei der Suche nach einem Enduro/Tourenfreerider auch geschwankt zwischen Torque und FRX. Nachdem ich mir beide Rahmen inkl. Geodaten in eine Exeltabelle gepackt habe, verstehe ich den Sinn des normalen Torque nicht so richtig, der Rahmen kann m.M. nach nichts, was der FRX Rahmen nicht könnte wenn man mal von den 300gr Gewichtsunterschied absieht...

@christophersch: nicht gebrochen obwohl ein dicker, schwerer Kerl dran zieht, zerrt und reißt, ein paar Stürze hat er auch schon weggesteckt,
keine Abdruckstellen von Vorbau, Brems- und Schaltungsklemmen, etc.


----------



## christophersch (6. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Suche nach einem Enduro/Tourenfreerider auch geschwankt zwischen Torque und FRX. Nachdem ich mir beide Rahmen inkl. Geodaten in eine Exeltabelle gepackt habe, verstehe ich den Sinn des normalen Torque nicht so richtig, der Rahmen kann m.M. nach nichts, was der FRX Rahmen nicht könnte wenn man mal von den 300gr Gewichtsunterschied absieht...
> 
> @christophersch: nicht gebrochen obwohl ein dicker, schwerer Kerl dran zieht, zerrt und reißt, ein paar Stürze hat er auch schon weggesteckt,
> keine Abdruckstellen von Vorbau, Brems- und Schaltungsklemmen, etc.





Das Frx rockt schon... kann man nicht anders sagen. Weiteres Vid ist auch in Arbeit. Diesmal mit DSLR, Steadicam GoPro mix.


----------



## der_erce (6. August 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das Frx rockt schon... kann man nicht anders sagen. Weiteres Vid ist auch in Arbeit. Diesmal mit DSLR, Steadicam GoPro mix.



DSLR mit welcher Steadycam?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (6. August 2012)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> was könnt ihr mir zu Tourentauglichkeit von dem FRX Dropzone sagen? Machen die 180mm an der Front Probleme bei sehr steilen anstiegen? Fahr halt regelmäßig touren um die 30-40km, ca. 1000hm.
> Ich habe schon überlegt nach dem Kauf Gabel+Dämpfer+Kurbel zu tauschen oder meint ihr dann würde sich eher ein" normales torque" lohnen?Nur da ist die Frage ob das auch mal eine etwas härte gangart aushält zb park oder DH Trails!?!  Was meint ihr dazu?



Also ich bin das Rockzone in den letzten Tagen mehrmals auch steile Anstiege hochgefahren und das ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## christophersch (6. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> DSLR mit welcher Steadycam?



Hague Mini MMC. Die "günstigste", die es zu kaufen gibt. Funktioniert aber ziemlich gut. stay tuned! DSLR ist eine 550D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (6. August 2012)

danke für eure Antworten, das hört sich ja schonmal gut an. Ich werd mir das Rad am samstag mal in Koblenz anschauen!! Was meint ihr wann die Sparbuch Aktion dieses Jahr starten wird?


----------



## simdiem (6. August 2012)

@Bike-Ride
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich schon im Forum ein Thema gefunden. Die Fox Federn passen auch auf den CCDB. Und ja, es interessiert mich tatsächlich, wie der DB geht   Wieviel Sag fährst du deinen im Bikepark?

@ diamandt
Mit wieviel Sag fährst du deinen VAN? 

@Christopher
Dankeschön  . Du hast doch auch einen DB. Wie zufrieden bist du mit ihm? Wie findest du die Einstellmöglichkeiten? Hast du einen Unterschied zwischen  Low und HighSpeed Rebound bemerken können? Kannst du mir verraten wie er sich auswirkt. 
Auf der Cane Creek Seite ist der Unterschied erklärt. So wirklich schlau bin ich daraus nicht geworden. 
Ich habe die Begrifflichkeiten auch schon gegoogled  und im Forum gesucht, allerdings ohne die großartige Erleuchtung erfahren zu haben ^^.

@





Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> danke für eure Antworten, das hört sich ja schonmal gut an. Ich werd mir das Rad am samstag mal in Koblenz anschauen!! Was meint ihr wann die Sparbuch Aktion dieses Jahr starten wird?


Schau doch mal auf die Canyon HP. So wie die Preise im Keller sind ist die Sparbuchaktion doch schon im vollen Gange...


----------



## christophersch (6. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @Christopher
> Dankeschön  . Du hast doch auch einen DB. Wie zufrieden bist du mit ihm? Wie findest du die Einstellmöglichkeiten? Hast du einen Unterschied zwischen  Low und HighSpeed Rebound bemerken können? Kannst du mir verraten wie er sich auswirkt.
> Auf der Cane Creek Seite ist der Unterschied erklärt. So wirklich schlau bin ich daraus nicht geworden.
> Ich habe die Begrifflichkeiten auch schon gegoogled  und im Forum gesucht, allerdings ohne die großartige Erleuchtung erfahren zu haben ^^.



Ich bin auch Super zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Er hat ein Super Feedback und ist trotzdem schön soft. Allerdings stößt die original Titan Feder von Cane Creek gegen den Dämpferkörper, macht schreckliche Geräusche und "bremst" sogar. Zudem dreht sich die Vorspannung etwas von selbst rein. Hab gestern mal des Plastikschutz gefettet. Nun ist erstmal Ruhe. 
Btw. Ich fahre ca. 30% Sag (67Kilo-300er Feder)

Zum Rebound:  wenn du dran rumstellst, merkst du eigentlich nur den Lowspeed Rebound. Das ist auch der Rebound, den Fox an Gabeln und Dämpfern zum einstellen anbietet. Er regelt alle "normalen" Schläge. Nur wenn du heftig einfederst, wie zB an einem Drop etc, kommt die Highspeed Zugstufe zum Einsatz. Sie gibt dir Sicherheit und kickt dich nicht aus dem Federweg. WC Fahrer fahren im Übrigen ein Gegenteiliges Setup, wie wir "Normalos". Wenig HS Druckstufe (schnell wieder aus dem FW) und viel Lowspeed Druckstufe, damit die Reifen am Boden kleben...
Die Einstellungen sind aber alle sehr schön und gut zu fühlen. Viel am rumstellen bin ich aber NICHT MEHR. Einmal richtig eingestellt, und dann läufts...

Cheers


----------



## simdiem (6. August 2012)

Super Mann, das ist mal eine Antwort mit der sich was anfangen lässt! 
Dann weiß ich ja jetzt, auf was ich auch noch sparen muss  (Verdammt, wird immer mehr... eventuell neue Bremse, Saint 2013; Lyrik Coil 180mm; CC DB..... da  das Konto  )

Eine Frage noch. Sind die 67 kg bei dir fahrfertig?


----------



## christophersch (6. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Super Mann, das ist mal eine Antwort mit der sich was anfangen lässt!
> Dann weiß ich ja jetzt, auf was ich auch noch sparen muss  (Verdammt, wird immer mehr... eventuell neue Bremse, Saint 2013; Lyrik Coil 180mm; CC DB..... da  das Konto  )
> 
> Eine Frage noch. Sind die 67 kg bei dir fahrfertig?



Fahrfertig sinds so etwa 69 Kilo. Aber Federwegsausnutzung, Durchschläge etc. machen sich am meisten durch den Fahrstil bemerkbar. Dämpfersetup ist da (mMn) eher nebensächlich. 

Beim Geld musst du dir einfach sagen: es ist ein Hobby und es macht Spaß. Mit normalem Gründen darf man das alles gar nicht mehr versuchen es erklären zu wollen


----------



## Bone-Breaker (6. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Super Mann, das ist mal eine Antwort mit der sich was anfangen lässt!
> Dann weiß ich ja jetzt, auf was ich auch noch sparen muss  (Verdammt, wird immer mehr... eventuell neue Bremse, Saint 2013; Lyrik Coil 180mm; CC DB..... da  das Konto  )
> 
> Eine Frage noch. Sind die 67 kg bei dir fahrfertig?



Warum sollte es dir besser gehen???

Mein Bike ist gerade mal 5 Tage alt und hat schon eine neue Gabel und eine Titanfeder bekommen. Jetzt kommen noch: Vorbau, Formula "The One", Jagwire Hyflow, SQLab 611, vorne ein Fat Albert, bessere Gabeldichtungen, andere Dämpferlager. Bisher habe ich schon weitere 700 Euronen investiert.... und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (6. August 2012)

@Simdiem

Dem vom christophersch ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Einfach nur gut das Ding.
Die Empfohlene Einstellung von CaneCreek zum FRX passt perfekt. Ich glaub ich hab da nur minimal was dran gemacht. 
Laut dem Rechner soll ich bei meinen 95kg ne 400er fahren bei 33% SAG. Die fahr ich auch. Wie der SAG allerdings ist, ka. Das Sag-o-meter geht bei mir ja nicht mehr und nachmessen is mir zu viel Arbeit XD Hauptsache es läuft gut.


----------



## simdiem (6. August 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Fahrfertig sinds so etwa 69 Kilo. Aber Federwegsausnutzung, Durchschläge etc. machen sich am meisten durch den Fahrstil bemerkbar. Dämpfersetup ist da (mMn) eher nebensächlich.
> 
> Beim Geld musst du dir einfach sagen: es ist ein Hobby und es macht Spaß. Mit normalem Gründen darf man das alles gar nicht mehr versuchen es erklären zu wollen



Das Dämpfersetup ist sicherlich nicht so ausschlaggebend für Durchschläge, vielmehr dürfte die Federrate mit reinspielen. Vom Ansprechen bin ich soweit echt super zufrieden, nur ein wenig mehr Endprogression würde ich mir wünschen. Genau deswegen auch die Idee mit dem High-Speed-Druckstufe. Bezüglich der Kohle und den Investitionen, da bin ich auch vollkommen deiner Meinung. Morgen schraube ich erstmal einen Codesattel an die Hinterradbremse und entlüfte anständig. Mal schauen ob ich dann glücklicher bin (und eventuell die Saint überflüssig wird). 



Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Warum sollte es dir besser gehen???
> 
> Mein Bike ist gerade mal 5 Tage alt und hat schon eine neue Gabel und eine Titanfeder bekommen. Jetzt kommen noch: Vorbau, Formula "The One", Jagwire Hyflow, SQLab 611, vorne ein Fat Albert, bessere Gabeldichtungen, andere Dämpferlager. Bisher habe ich schon weitere 700 Euronen investiert.... und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen.


700 ? An denen bin ich schon vor langem vorbeigezogen  Und warum sollte es mir denn nicht  besser gehen?  



Bike_Ride schrieb:


> @Simdiem
> 
> Dem vom christophersch ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
> Einfach nur gut das Ding.
> ...



Mensch Bub, was machst du da!?! Jetzt läuft mir noch mehr das Wasser im Mund zusammen  . Auf jeden Fall, Danke auch dir für dein Feedback!! 


Bezüglich Dämpferbuchsen. Der CCDB und der Van werden wohl nicht die gleichen Buchsen benötigen, oder? Ich hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt nächsten Monat auf Huber umzusteigen, da ich letzte Woche beim Ausbau des Dämpfers bemerkt hatte, dass sich die unteren Buchsen des Dämpfers überhaupt nicht mehr von Hand haben drehen lassen  ...


----------



## dia-mandt (6. August 2012)

@simdiem

Sollten so um die 27% sein.
Muss ich aber eh die Tage noch mal genau messen. Kann ich dir dann sagen.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (6. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> 700 ? An denen bin ich schon vor langem vorbeigezogen  Und warum sollte es mir denn nicht  besser gehen?



Ist ja auch nur das, was bisher geliefert wurde, ohne die ganzen Sachen in der Pipeline. Tja, was das Hobby angeht.... Beim Segeln haben wir früher immer gesagt: "Das Boot ist ein Loch auf dem Wasser in das wir unser ganzes Geld werfen." Fällt einem etwas analoges zum biken ein?


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur das, was bisher geliefert wurde, ohne die ganzen Sachen in der Pipeline. Tja, was das Hobby angeht.... Beim Segeln haben wir früher immer gesagt: "Das Boot ist ein Loch auf dem Wasser in das wir unser ganzes Geld werfen." Fällt einem etwas analoges zum biken ein?



*räusper* "So wie es den Dreck unter der Schwalbe davonfegt, fliegt auch das Geld weg!" *hust* 

@ChristopherSch

Danke. Hab selbst ne 60D aber bin noch am kucken wegen ner Steadycam. Allerdings suche ich etwas, womit auch Stöße oder ggf. Lauf-und Gehbewegungen abgefedert werden könnten.


----------



## Get_down (7. August 2012)

1. Meine Feder hat seitliches Spiel? Gemerkt weils beim Bordsteinkanten-Drop metallisch scheppert... Aber ID 35 müsste doch passen... Oder heisst ID nicht Innendurchmesser?

2. Is des normal dass ich 75-90% (gesehen am SAG-Meter) des Federwegs bei einem hüfthohen Drop ins Flat benutze? Hab zur Zeit 15% SAG und ne 250er Feder bei 47kg mit allem Zeug an, aber da hatte ich nur des normale Zeug an kein Helm kein Nix, also nur so 45kg


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Das mit dem SAG aus nem Drop liegt an Feder-Biker-Bikegewicht usw. Da spielen schon viele Faktoren mit. Wie ist dein Dämpfer eingestellt, wie die Federvorspannung usw. 250er Feder ist schon sehr Weich auch. Wobei 45kg nicht die Welt sind.


----------



## christophersch (7. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> 1. Meine Feder hat seitliches Spiel? Gemerkt weils beim Bordsteinkanten-Drop metallisch scheppert... Aber ID 35 müsste doch passen... Oder heisst ID nicht Innendurchmesser?
> 
> 2. Is des normal dass ich 75-90% (gesehen am SAG-Meter) des Federwegs bei einem hüfthohen Drop ins Flat benutze? Hab zur Zeit 15% SAG und ne 250er Feder bei 47kg mit allem Zeug an, aber da hatte ich nur des normale Zeug an kein Helm kein Nix, also nur so 45kg



Wenn du in der Ebene so stark wie du kannst in den Federweg pusht, also richtiger Körpereinsatz, dann darfst du ohne weiteres 95 % des Federwegs ausnutzen. Das ist normal, da auch bei großen Sprüngen nicht so viel Druck entsteht. Da federt der Körper dann viel mehr ab. 
Die letzen 5 % sind dann nur für Grenzsituationen, wie stumpfe Landungen, Kanten und heftige Wurzeln in Kompressionen.




der_erce schrieb:


> @ChristopherSch
> 
> Danke. Hab selbst ne 60D aber bin noch am kucken wegen ner Steadycam. Allerdings suche ich etwas, womit auch Stöße oder ggf. Lauf-und Gehbewegungen abgefedert werden könnten.



Tut sie! Sehr gut sogar. Rennen geht ohne Probleme ruckelfrei und man bekommt eine einzigartige schwebe Bahn hin.


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Tut sie! Sehr gut sogar. Rennen geht ohne Probleme ruckelfrei und man bekommt eine einzigartige schwebe Bahn hin.



Wie geht das? Das Ding ist doch starr oder nicht?


----------



## dia-mandt (7. August 2012)

ich komme, wenn ich volles programm pushe, auch bis zum anschlaggummi.
und trotzdem ist der dämpfer nie durchgeschlagen.
kann christophersch nur zustimmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (7. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wie geht das? Das Ding ist doch starr oder nicht?



ne ist es nicht. Gehalten wird es an einem Hebel, der durch ein Kugelgelenk mit dem Stativ verbunden ist. Das Gelenk sitzt GENAU in der Mitte des kompletten Gewichtes von Stativ UND Kamera. Dadurch werden Stöße/Bewegungen von beiden Seiten und von vorne/hinten weggenommen und die Kamera kann immer waagerecht sein. Dieses Video zeigt das ganz gut: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6HDUDbeEJw"]Steadicam Merlin Demonstration      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Diese verwendete Kamera ist qualitativ aber um einiges hochwertiger, als das was ich habe. Kostet damit aber auch gut 600 mehr ;-)


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also ich bin das Rockzone in den letzten Tagen mehrmals auch steile Anstiege hochgefahren und das ging ohne Probleme.



Dein Zug von der Kindshock ist aber auch schon recht straff unterm Sattel oder?



christophersch schrieb:


> ne ist es nicht. Gehalten wird es an einem Hebel, der durch ein Kugelgelenk mit dem Stativ verbunden ist. Das Gelenk sitzt GENAU in der Mitte des kompletten Gewichtes von Stativ UND Kamera. Dadurch werden StÃ¶Ãe/Bewegungen von beiden Seiten und von vorne/hinten weggenommen und die Kamera kann immer waagerecht sein. Dieses Video zeigt das ganz gut: Steadicam Merlin Demonstration      - YouTube
> Diese verwendete Kamera ist qualitativ aber um einiges hochwertiger, als das was ich habe. Kostet damit aber auch gut 600â¬ mehr ;-)



Hab mir mal die videos von der Hague reingezogen. Da sieht man dass der Hebel auch locker ist und nicht starr. Muss ich mir mal ankucken. Dank dir.


----------



## Xplosion51 (7. August 2012)

ist das M oder L ?


----------



## dia-mandt (7. August 2012)

sieht nach L aus


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Es ist ein L. Er hatte es mal erwähnt.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Es ist ein L. Er hatte es mal erwähnt.



Stimmt, es ist ein L. Kleiner ginge gar nicht. Das mit dem Zug von der Kindshock sieht tatsächlich recht straff aus. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Vielen Dank 

Das wird aber noch geändert, denn da ist jede Menge Überschuß am Remotehebel. Überhaupt muß ich die ganze Zugverlegung ändern. Da ich unbedingt auf's Rad wollte habe ich nur die Bremshebel getauscht(fahre ein Motorrad-Setup) ohne die Züge entsprechend zu kürzen und neu zu verlegen. Jetzt muß ich allerdings sagen...Gott sei Dank, denn es steht eine neue Bremse ins Haus.

Ansonsten fährt sich der Bock einfach klasse.

BTW
Eine gute Freundin meinte heute die Farbe der Kurbeln würde nicht zum Rad passen! Was meint ihr? Würde gebürstetes Aluminium ihm besser stehen?


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Nimmst ne Schleifscheibe und nen Winkelschleifer und fährst paarmal drüber, dann isses Raw wie der Rahmen. Klarlackdrüber und gut is


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nimmst ne Schleifscheibe und nen Winkelschleifer und fährst paarmal drüber, dann isses Raw wie der Rahmen. Klarlackdrüber und gut is



Gute Idee und ein paar Gramm Gewicht würde ich auch noch sparen


----------



## psx0407 (7. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Eine gute Freundin meinte heute die Farbe der Kurbeln würde nicht zum Rad passen! Was meint ihr?


sicher, daß sie die kurbeln meinte und nicht die pedale ?
ich würde eher die pedale in schwarz nehmen, da das orange der pedale ein anderes als das der restlichen orangen elemente am bike ist.

psx0407

p.s.:
an meinem speedzone werde ich zu allererst schwarze felgen rauftun. das orange an den felgen ist mir dann doch einen tick zuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Kommt auf deinen Druck auf die Scheibe an  Da kannst so einiges rausholen. Spass beiseite: Ich find die jetzt eigentlich nicht aufdringlich oder unpassend.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Kommt auf deinen Druck auf die Scheibe an  Da kannst so einiges rausholen. Spass beiseite: Ich find die jetzt eigentlich nicht aufdringlich oder unpassend.



Ich mache es auf die harte Tour und bohre einfach mal ein paar Löcher in die Kurbeln 

Aufdringlich finde ich die auch nicht, aber Kurbeln im Look des Rahmens sehen bestimmt gut aus. Am meisten stören eigentlich die Bremssättel und Druckbehälter in weiß, die passen so gar nicht. Na ja, die werde ich ja diese Woche noch los.


----------



## dia-mandt (7. August 2012)

tada... so wäre es mit silberner kurbel 


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1164653]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> sicher, daß sie die kurbeln meinte und nicht die pedale ?
> ich würde eher die pedale in schwarz nehmen, da das orange der pedale ein anderes als das der restlichen orangen elemente am bike ist.
> 
> psx0407
> ...



Ja, sie meinte die Kurbeln. Mit den Farbnuancen gebe ich dir recht, aber ich habe mir die Pedale ja extra in orange geholt. Da die Teile alle von verschiedenen Herstellern stammen lassen sich die Abweichungen wohl nie ganz vermeiden.



dia-mandt schrieb:


> tada... so wäre es mit silberner kurbel
> 
> 
> http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.d...70iihn/medium_TorqueWippe01.jpg?0[/img][/url]



Ja, nicht schlecht


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Der Lenker is ja auch von spank und der Pass ja farblich. Nur die Pedale nit!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Der Lenker is ja auch von spank und der Pass ja farblich. Nur die Pedale nit!



Du meinst den orangefarbenen Lenker? Den verbaut Canyon nicht mehr. Meins hat einen schwarzen Lenker, allerdings auch von Spank. Aber es scheint echt schwierig zu sein gleiche Farbtöne hinzubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (7. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Du meinst den orangefarbenen Lenker? Den verbaut Canyon nicht mehr. Meins hat einen schwarzen Lenker, allerdings auch von Spank. Aber es scheint echt schwierig zu sein gleiche Farbtöne hinzubekommen.



Den orangenen Lenker hat auch nur das Speedzone, das Rockzone hatte schon immer nen schwarzen Spank Spoon. Das Bild was man auf der Produktseite des Rockzones sieht ist auch vom Speedzone (zu erkennen an der Boxxer im Hintergrund)


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. August 2012)

So, ich war seit der Klausur letzten Donnerstag im Maximum-Relax-Mode  Endlich mal wieder Zeit mit meiner Herz-Dame verbracht  Kein IBC, chillen, in der Wohnung räumen (haben vor Kurzem ein paar Sachen renoviert/erneuert/umgeräumt), shoppen - UND ein Tag Lac Blanc  Jetzt fühle ich mich wieder wie ein Mensch 


Die Fragen zum möglichen Rücktritt von einer Online-Bestellung sind nun auch geklärt - *ich habe mein Speedzone* letzten Freitag *bestellt*  Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin nun leider KW 36, wäre mein Kumpel (der sich nun endgültig dazu entschieden hat, meinen FR Rahmen zu nehmen und sein Strive zum Teufel zu jagen) schneller aus dem Quark gekommen, hätte ich es schon  Aber gut, so habe ich noch Zeit, mich um das nötige Zubehör zu kümmern, auch gut. Chainguide, Umwerfer-Adapter, Schaltauge + 2 Schrauben und vorsorglich schon mal eine Gummitülle für den Variostützen-Zug habe ich direkt mitbestellt. Vivid + Feder + Huber-Bushings (du bist schuld, othu!! ), Umwerfer, Achs-Kits für 135->142 und PM+20 Bremsadapter werden die Tage bestellt, Rest kommt von meinem FR (bis auf Sattel/Stütze, wo ich die I Fly/I Beam Kombi behalte, die später dann die Park-Stütze wird) und die KS LEV kommt irgendwann, wenn das Geld dafür da ist.


So, dann werde ich mal ein paar Antworten aufholen, man möge mir den Zitat-Marathon verzeihen oder einfach drüber scrollen 



othu schrieb:


> Schon mehrfach selbst gesehen! Ich würde daher nach meiner Erfahrung  behaupten, dass ist mehr die Regel als die Ausnahme...


Naja, egal wie - so ist es definitiv nicht richtig! Sollte man sofort reklamieren, falls es doch so ist.
Habe gerade mal eine Anfrage an Huber gestellt, ob man die 3-teiligen Buchsen auch in 22,2 kriegt, da ich die Bauform einfach mehr mag als die 2-teilige - geht aber leider nicht. Die Mail-Antwort kam innerhalb von ein paar Minuten  Mit welcher Lieferzeit kann man bei einer Bestellung rechnen?




othu schrieb:


> Weiß ich, hab mir deine Schnitzkunst-Bilder schon rausgesucht und den Dremel bereit gelegt.
> Alernativ säge ich beim ISCG Adapter einfach die obere Befestigung ab und verwende den nur mit 2 Schrauben


Schnitzkunst  Aber schön, zu sehen, dass sich der Dokumentationsaufwand damals gelohnt hat 
Nur 2 Schrauben zu verwenden sollte auch locker reichen, ich meine, es gibt sogar ein paar Führungen oder Tacos, die original nur so verschraubt werden...




othu schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens (mein FRX ist ja noch nicht hier) passen damit Shimano E-Type Umwerfer.
> ...
> Könnte bei Canyon alles etwas übersichtlicher sein finde ich. Zudem ist es auch oft schwierig jemanden der wirklich Ahnung hat ans Telefon zu bekommen.


Ich hoffe doch, dass der Adapter für E-Type Umwerfer passt...! Ich habe noch keine neue Auftragsbestätigung bekommen (den Adapter kommte ich ja nicht über die Website bestellen, weil der da nicht aufgeführt ist), wenn die kommt, gleiche ich mal die Nummer ab. Die nette (aber technisch völlig planlose) Frau am Telefon hat aber direkt mit der Technik Rücksprache gehalten und angeblich soll der Adapter für 2-fach Shimano am FRX passen.




der_erce schrieb:


> Gibts dann noch was zu beachten in Bezug auf TopSwing oder Downswing?


Die E-Type bzw. Sram Direct Mount Umwerfer gibt es nur in Top Swing  Worauf du aber achten solltest ist, dass du einen für 2-fach nimmst, da ist das Leitblech anders geformt und passt besser für den 2-fach Einsatz. Ich würde eigentlich generell den SLX (FD-M665-E) nehmen, da dieser der Einzige ist, der für 2-fach mit max. 36er Kettenblatt gebaut ist (alle anderen gehen bis 40/44Z. und führen die Kette deshalb nicht so eng). Allerdings ist der auch offiziell für 2 x *9* ausgeschrieben, keine Ahnung, ob es da bei 10-fach hinten Probleme gibt - ich fahre eh 9-fach.




psx0407 schrieb:


> beobachte schon ein paar wochen die situation bei torque und torque frx.
> ...
> als nächstes kommt dann die meldung bei der wunschvariante des frx = "ausverkauft"


Genau deshalb hatte ich auch so meine Sorgen. Ich wollte ja auf jeden Fall wieder die gleiche Farbkombi wie bei meinem FR haben, da ich die absolut genial finde, wenn es die vielleicht nächstes Jahr nicht mehr gibt, hätte ich mich mächtig geärgert.




osbow schrieb:


> Ich habe eine blöde Frage zu der Rahmengröße. Ich selbst bin 184 cm groß, mit einer Schrittlänge von 84 cm. Hätte jetzt spontan zum L gegriffen. Canyon bietet mir aber den M-Rahmen nach Eingabe meiner Daten an. Soll ich beim Speedzone doch lieber den kleineren Rahmen nehmen?


Ähnlicher Fall bei mir: ~1,80 groß, 86cm Schrittlänge. Ich habe das Speedzone in L und das Dropzone in M in Koblenz probegerollt und direkt gemerkt, dass mir M zu "eng" war, habe mich also für L entschieden.




simdiem schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht:


Das letzte Bisschen von dem wunderhübschen *Orange* hast du nun auch noch entfernt  aber du hast ja auch den weißen Rahmen genommen, da gehört es dir nicht anders *duch_und_weg* 




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen in Beerfelden. Ihr wisst ja welches Bike ich fahr. ;-)


Am gleichen Tag ist in Lac Blanc ein Speedzone an mir vorbei gefahren... ich war kurz davor, den Kollegen vom Bike zu hauen  Ich habe jetzt dann in den nächsten Wochen etwas mehr Luft zum Biken, vielleicht klappts ja mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt? 




simdiem schrieb:


> Was für einen Sag fahrt ihr im BP?
> ...
> Würde der Umstieg auf einen Dämpfer, bei dem die High Speed Compression einstellbar ist eine sinnvollere Alternative darstellen.


Ich fahre beim FR für alles ~25% (am Dämpfer evtl. einen Tick mehr), das mag recht wenig klingen, aber durch das sehr lineare Setup passt das gut und fühlt sich auch nicht zu straff an oder so. Mal schauen, wie das beim FRX ausfällt...
Ich würde eher versuchen, an der Progression zu schrauben, als an der HS-Compression, das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich generell eine eher "subtile" Druckstufe mag. Bei Dämpfern wie dem Manito Revox oder auch einem Fox DHX kannst du die Progression über das Piggyback einstellen.




christophersch schrieb:


> Btw. Ich fahre ca. 30% Sag (67Kilo-300er Feder)


Das klingt perfekt! Mein Gewicht, die Feder die ich bestellen will und der Sag den ich haben möchte 




christophersch schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Ebene so stark wie du kannst in den Federweg pusht, also richtiger Körpereinsatz, dann darfst du ohne weiteres 95 % des Federwegs ausnutzen.


Schaffe ich bei meinem linearen Setup aktuell nicht - aber generell hast du damit absolut recht.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> das normale torque hat vorne 170mm also nicht der mega unterschied.
> kannst damit auch ohne probleme in den park oder auf nen dh.


Nur das Trailflow hat vorne 170, die anderen beiden haben 180 
Ich würde auch sagen, dass die Unterschiede zwischen Torque und FRX relativ gering sind. Es sind (fast) ja nur der flachere LW und ein Bisschen mehr FW am Heck, die das FRX noch ein Quäntchen mehr für Park oder DH optimieren. Wenn man im Torque noch einen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer (und am besten auch eine passende Gabel) verbaut, kann man damit auch ordentlich bergab bolzen.




othu schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Suche nach einem Enduro/Tourenfreerider auch geschwankt zwischen Torque und FRX. Nachdem ich mir beide Rahmen inkl. Geodaten in eine Exeltabelle gepackt habe, verstehe ich den Sinn des normalen Torque nicht so richtig, der Rahmen kann m.M. nach nichts, was der FRX Rahmen nicht könnte wenn man mal von den 300gr Gewichtsunterschied absieht...


Das ist Ansichtssache... ich bin da auch deiner Meinung, aber jemand, der nur Gebirgstouren oder anspruchsvolle Trails im Mittelgebirge fahren will, braucht kein FRX. Da würde eigentlich auch das Strive ausreichen, aber da bei dem der Hinterbau einfach sowas von nicht mit dem Torque mithalten kann, ist das schon gut so 




simdiem schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich ja jetzt, auf was ich auch noch sparen muss  (Verdammt, wird immer mehr... eventuell neue Bremse, Saint 2013; Lyrik Coil 180mm; CC DB..... da  das Konto  )


Du hättest auch besser einfach gleich den Rahmen komplett gestrippt und die ganzen Anbauteile neu verkauft, das wäre dich unterm Strich billiger gekommen 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Eine gute Freundin meinte heute die Farbe der Kurbeln würde nicht zum Rad passen! Was meint ihr? Würde gebürstetes Aluminium ihm besser stehen?


Bullshit! Schwarze Parts am Rahmen in raw sind perfekt  Beweisstück A:








psx0407 schrieb:


> ich würde eher die pedale in schwarz nehmen, da das orange der pedale ein anderes als das der restlichen orangen elemente am bike ist.
> ...
> an meinem speedzone werde ich zu allererst schwarze felgen rauftun. das orange an den felgen ist mir dann doch einen tick zuviel...


Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen... am alten FR passen die Vault in (kräftigem) orange recht gut zum Schriftzug, beim FRX wirds leider gar nicht zum hellen Elox und dem Orange am Rahmen passen  Ob ich den orangen Lenker behalte, weiß ich noch nicht... falls nicht, kann den gerne einer der Rockzone Fahrer haben 
Schwarze Felgen: siehe Beweisstück A 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Am meisten stören eigentlich die Bremssättel und Druckbehälter in weiß, die passen so gar nicht.


Ja, das Weiß am "Rawhmen" passt absolut gar nicht. Keine Ahnung, wer sowas zusammenstellt


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

lol...wieviele Seiten hast du gelesen?


----------



## othu (8. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mit welcher Lieferzeit kann man bei einer Bestellung rechnen?



Der Stephan verschickt auf Rechnung, meine Teile sind immer spätestens nach 2 Tagen da...
Grüße
Otto


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> lol...wieviele Seiten hast du gelesen?


Naja, halt was nach meinem letzten Posting 5 Tage vorher so geschrieben wurde... bei meiner Einstellung (40 Postings pro Seite) waren es nur ~2 Seiten 




othu schrieb:


> Der Stephan verschickt auf Rechnung, meine Teile sind immer spätestens nach 2 Tagen da...


Ui, der Mann ist wohl echt einer von der ganz schnellen Truppe, das gefällt mir


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, halt was nach meinem letzten Posting 5 Tage vorher so geschrieben wurde... bei meiner Einstellung (40 Postings pro Seite) waren es nur ~2 Seiten



Mist, das kann man einstellen?? Muss ich gleich mal kucken!


----------



## Get_down (8. August 2012)

Also ist mehr die 90%-Flatdrop mal egal.... Aber des metallische Scheppern? Ich glaub das die Feder seitliches Spiel hat, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher....


----------



## Get_down (8. August 2012)

Sagt mal, was für ne Dämpfer-Einbau-Buchsen-Größe brauch ich denn? Bin am überlegen ob ich mir nen Vivid Air oder nen CCDB holen soll, also gebraucht....


----------



## othu (8. August 2012)

Dämpfer brauchst du 240x76, 
die Buchsen 2x 22,2x8, 
kannst du aber vom vorhandenen Dämpfer übernehmen.


----------



## dia-mandt (8. August 2012)

vivid air geht bestimmt gut im frx.
hatte den mal in einem anderen bike und war super zufrieden mit dem dämpfer.
hatte das gefühl, der würde krasser am boden "kleben" als ein coil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (8. August 2012)

und bevor einer fragt: 
Vivid Air tune low wäre wohl das richtige, für echt schwere Fahrer vielleicht mid


----------



## dia-mandt (8. August 2012)

also ich hatte bei sport import mal angerufen und die sagten mir, dass tune mid (M/M) richtig wäre.
macht auch sinn, da der frx frame ja recht linear ist und ein übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,67 bei 203 mm hat.
passt genau bei tune M.


----------



## dia-mandt (8. August 2012)

hat eigentlich schon mal jemand ein bild des 2012 frx mit einem vivid air gesehen?
kenne nur eins mit nem ccdb air.


----------



## othu (8. August 2012)

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis fängt bei 2,85:1 an und fällt im Verlauf des Federwegs auf 2,35:1. Nach diesem Rock Shox Chart liegen wir für eine "Rising Rate" also genau dazwischen:






Übersetzungsverhälnis:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2011/09/canyon-torque-frx-2012.html




//mein FRX soll diese Woche noch verschickt werden


----------



## dia-mandt (8. August 2012)

für die berechnung mit der rock shox chart musst du einfach den federweg (203mm) durch den Hub (76mm) teilen und dann kommt 2,67 raus.
mit diesem wert schaut man sich die tabelle für die falling rate an und man liegt bei M.
kann man drehen und wenden wie mal will.
ich weiß nicht wie die italiener auf die 2,85 kommen....aber fakt ist, dass man die tabelle so verwenden muss, wie es rock shox vorgibt.


----------



## Bike_Ride (8. August 2012)

@Vivid
Ich würde aber auch M/M nehmen und dann einfach etwas weniger Compression/Rebound fahren.

@Get_Down
Hast du mal bei den Luftdruck geschaut ?
Nicht das du recht wenig Luft drin hast und die Felge irgendwo "anklingelt".
Meine Feder im CCDB wackelt auch seitlich ein wenig hin und her wenn ich ihn Bewege. Würde mich also wundern, wenn das Geräusch davon kommt. Wenn du auf dem Bike sitzt/stehst, ist die Feder ja eh gespannt. Da sollte es dann auch kein Spiel mehr geben.


----------



## othu (8. August 2012)

Das Linkage-Diagramm zeigt dir recht deutlich wie die auf die 2,85 kommen, das Übersetzungsverhältnis ändert sich im Verlauf des Federwegs.
Und selbst mit 2,67 liegst du genau zwischen low und mid.


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> @Vivid
> Ich würde aber auch M/M nehmen und dann einfach etwas weniger Compression/Rebound fahren.
> 
> @Get_Down
> ...



Standartmäßig hat er glaub ich nen Fox Van RC drin... also nix mit Luft!


----------



## Bike_Ride (8. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Standartmäßig hat er glaub ich nen Fox Van RC drin... also nix mit Luft!



Luftdruck im Reifen (;
Sonst hätte der zweite Satz mit der Felge ja keinen Sinn  
Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Luftdruck im Reifen (;
> Sonst hätte der zweite Satz mit der Felge ja keinen Sinn
> Sorry



Mea Culpa. Ich hab nach Luft aufgehört zu lesen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mist, das kann man einstellen?? Muss ich gleich mal kucken!


Kontrollzentrum - in der linken Leiste "Einstellungen ändern" - etwas suchen (weiter unten) - ahaaaaa! 




Get_down schrieb:


> Aber des metallische Scheppern? Ich glaub das die Feder seitliches Spiel hat, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher....


Wenn deine Feder seitliches Spiel hat, merkst du das, wenn du dran wackelst...! Wenn ja: einfach die Vorspannung 1-2 Umdrehungen erhöhen.




othu schrieb:


> die Buchsen [...] kannst du aber vom vorhandenen Dämpfer übernehmen.


Bin ich kein Freund von... ich verwende immer gerne neue, falls die alten schon eingelaufen sind oder so. Kosten ja auch "nichts".




dia-mandt schrieb:


> vivid air [...] hatte das gefühl, der würde krasser am boden "kleben" als ein coil.


Kann schon sein, da der luft-bedingt im mittleren Federwegsbereich etwas weicher ist. Ist Geschmacksache... ich empfand das bei den meisten Luftdämpfern bisher eher als "quarkig", weil die tiefer/träger im Federweg hängen und man sich z. B. nicht so leicht zum Bunnyhop abdrücken kann (kann ich eh nicht übermäßig gut, da hab ich nix zu verschenken ). Kann aber auch sein, dass das beim Vivid Air nicht so ist, dem sagt man ja großes Potential nach.




othu schrieb:


> und bevor einer fragt:
> Vivid Air tune low wäre wohl das richtige, für echt schwere Fahrer vielleicht mid


Ach Otto, hast du wieder deine Brille nicht auf?  Bei 2,67 liegt man doch selbst bei einer fallenden Rate eindeutig eher im Bereich M als in L...! (wenn auch noch nahe des Übergangsbereichs) Ich fahre im FR auch einen Vivid mit Tune M und der Rahmen hat ein (Gesamt-)Übersetzungsverhältnis von nur 2,43 und die Dämpfung passt perfekt! Ich mag besonders die Druckstufendämpfung eher "subtil", also überdämpft ist der in dem Rahmen absolut nicht.


BTW: ich hatte gestern bei Canyon angerufen, um den Umwerfer-Adapter und die Gummitülle für die Variostützenleitungsdurchführung (wasn Wort...) zu bestellen, da man die ja nicht per Website ordern kann. Heute bekomme ich die neue Bestellbestätigung, der Adapter scheint zu passen (gleiche Nummer wie du gepostet hattest, Otto) aber statt der Durchführungstülle für angebliche 1,95 habe ich jetzt ein 7-teiliges Satelliten-Zugführungs-Set für 17,90 auf der Liste stehen  Und ich hatte extra noch gefragt, ob es auch wirklich die Gummitülle und nix anderes ist 

Daher mal noch ne Frage an die Speed-/Flash-/Drop-/Playzone-Besitzer: hattet ihr diese Tülle, die ich meine vielleicht sogar eh im Zubehör-Säckchen mit dabei?

@ dia-mandt (oder andere Speedzone Gr. L Fahrer) : Was ist in der Boxxer denn für ne Feder drin? Vermutlich die blaue...?


----------



## dia-mandt (8. August 2012)

bei mir ist die rote standard feder drin.
passt für mich perfekt


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

Standart ist, wie dia-mandt schon sagt, die rote drin. Von was für einer "Tülle" redest du?


----------



## dia-mandt (8. August 2012)

ich glaube, er meint diese "führung", die man an der sattelklemme fest macht und durch die das Kabel für die kindshock/ reverb etc läuft. Wenn man die reverb direkt bei canyon bestellt, ist es immer dabei. hatte ein freund von mir auch so bei seinem normalen torque.


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

Hmmm.... Also ich hab die Kindshock mitbestellt , kam also nicht montiert und ich wüsste jetzt nicht was das sein soll. Was ich mich erinnern kann war auch nix extra dabei was nicht schon an dem ganzen Drum (Stütze, Zug, Remote usw.) schon dran war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (8. August 2012)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/922978]
	
[/URL]

diese schlaufe da unten.... wird mit einem kabelbinder befestigt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> bei mir ist die rote standard feder drin.
> passt für mich perfekt


Ahja, gut zu wissen. Geht bei mir ja nur um die nötigen Infos für die Teile-Verkäufe  Dann kann ich zumindest die großen Posten schonmal vorab inserieren. Ist da (außer dem Manual) noch irgendwas an Zubehör zur Boxxer dabei?
Die Gabel wäre zwar genau meine Wahl, wenn ich das Bike nur im Park etc. fahren würde, aber um sie auf Lager zu legen, falls ich irgendwann mein Enduro-Hardtail in ein AM-Fully umwandeln sollte, ist mir die doch ein wenig zu teuer/wertvoll...
Ist auch irgendwie komisch, dass Canyon bei Gr. L im Dämpfer ne 500er Feder verbaut, für die man schon locker 100kg wiegen muss, aber in der Gabel nur die Standardfeder, die bei 100kg viiiiel zu weich ist.




der_erce schrieb:


> Von was für einer "Tülle" redest du?





dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich glaube, er meint diese "führung", die man an der sattelklemme fest macht und durch die das Kabel für die kindshock/ reverb etc läuft.


Nope, ich meinte die hier:





Habe gerade nochmal dort angerufen und dieses Mal eine deutlich nettere und kompetentere Dame an der Strippe gehabt  Sie meinte, sie hält erstens Rücksprache, ob das Teil eh im Zubehör-Säckchen dabei ist und wenn nicht, erfragt sie bei der Tecknik die Art.-Nr. und fügt es der Bestellung bei - so muss das laufen!  Sie wusste auch, was ne Variostütze ist, ich glaube, die von gestern wusste das nichtmal...


----------



## dia-mandt (8. August 2012)

da ist sonst nix bei für die boxxer.


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nope, ich meinte die hier:
> 
> 
> Habe gerade nochmal dort angerufen und dieses Mal eine deutlich nettere und kompetentere Dame an der Strippe gehabt  Sie meinte, sie hält erstens Rücksprache, ob das Teil eh im Zubehör-Säckchen dabei ist und wenn nicht, erfragt sie bei der Tecknik die Art.-Nr. und fügt es der Bestellung bei - so muss das laufen!  Sie wusste auch, was ne Variostütze ist, ich glaube, die von gestern wusste das nichtmal...






Ahhhh....Grad nochmal gekuckt. . . ist dabei im Stuff-Säckchen


----------



## simdiem (8. August 2012)

jap, das war auch bei mir dabei!


----------



## simdiem (9. August 2012)

Wichtig für alle Torque FRX 2012 Fahrer, die *die Drehmomente für den Rahmen* haben wollen:

Hier in dem Post hat sie jemand hochgeladen:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9761159&postcount=4920


----------



## DoubleU (9. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wichtig für alle Torque FRX 2012 Fahrer, die *die Drehmomente für den Rahmen* haben wollen:
> 
> Hier in dem Post hat sie jemand hochgeladen:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9761159&postcount=4920




Danke fürs posten!
Kann mir jemand sagen ob Teil 48 (Hammerschmidt chainsuck fin) im normalen Zubehör dabei ist? Mir wurde auf Nachfrage für zusätzlche Teile für die HS nur die Teile 8 (1x) und 9 (3x) genannt.


----------



## Bike_Ride (9. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wichtig für alle Torque FRX 2012 Fahrer, die *die Drehmomente für den Rahmen* haben wollen:
> 
> Hier in dem Post hat sie jemand hochgeladen:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9761159&postcount=4920



Danke, es gibt also doch endlich mal was Offizielles.
Und das ist anscheinend auch notwendig. Der Kollege am Telefon hat sich da offentlich bei mir derbe verguckt oder mir einfach irgendwas erzählt -.-
Was mich dann wieder hierzu führt:



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal dort angerufen und dieses Mal eine deutlich nettere und kompetentere Dame an der Strippe gehabt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau die selbe Erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht. Nur das das Verhältnis von kompetenten Leuten zum Gegenteil wahrschinlich bei 1:6 oder so liegt....


----------



## simdiem (9. August 2012)

Hey, ich hatte mir vorgenommen, morgen die Van außeinander zu bauen, um sie neu zu schmieren und um einen Ölwechsel durchführen zu können. 

Kann mir jemand noch ein paar Tipps geben, weil ich grundsätzlich keine Ahnung davon habe. Unten die Schrauben lösen und dann leicht auf die Schrauben hauen, dann sollten die Tauchrohre abzuziehen sein, oder?  Die VAN R hat ja ein offenes Ölbad als Dämpfung. Wird das Gabelöl dann wieder durch die Schraubenöffnung am unteren Ende der Tauchrohre eingegossen (Gabel dabei natürlich über Kopf)?

Sollten die Verstellknöpfe in irgendeiner Position sein, bevor ich die Gabel auseinanderschraube?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## DoubleU (9. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey, ich hatte mir vorgenommen, morgen die Van außeinander zu bauen, um sie neu zu schmieren und um einen Ölwechsel durchführen zu können.
> 
> Kann mir jemand noch ein paar Tipps geben, weil ich grundsätzlich keine Ahnung davon habe. Unten die Schrauben lösen und dann leicht auf die Schrauben hauen, dann sollten die Tauchrohre abzuziehen sein, oder?  Die VAN R hat ja ein offenes Ölbad als Dämpfung. Wird das Gabelöl dann wieder durch die Schraubenöffnung am unteren Ende der Tauchrohre eingegossen (Gabel dabei natürlich über Kopf)?
> 
> ...



Ich habe es mir jetzt nicht alles im einzelnen angeschaut, aber hier müsste doch alles drinstehen was du wissen musst, oder?

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Forks/36VAN/36VAN_RC2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seidelix (9. August 2012)

Hier ist ein gutes Video noch dazu 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QWili5jKgY"]Special Gabel Service 2011 Fox 36er Serie 180mm      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Stromberg (9. August 2012)

Wichtig ist, dass du die Muttern nur wenig loest, bevor du mit dem Hammer draufhaust. Wenn sie mit zu wenigen Gewindegaengen greifen, kanns passieren, dass du durch den Schlag das Gewinde versaust. Ist nur Alu.


----------



## simdiem (9. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir jetzt nicht alles im einzelnen angeschaut, aber hier müsste doch alles drinstehen was du wissen musst, oder?
> 
> http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Forks/36VAN/36VAN_RC2.htm



Das hatte ich auch schon mal entdeckt. Nur ist die Anleitung für die RC2 mit Kartusche und ich habe ja nur die normale Van. Ich weiß halt (noch) nicht, wie die sich von der Demontage her unterscheiden.



seidelix schrieb:


> Hier ist ein gutes Video noch dazu
> Special Gabel Service 2011 Fox 36er Serie 180mm      - YouTube


Super  Dankeschön!



Stromberg schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass du die Muttern nur wenig loest, bevor du mit dem Hammer draufhaust. Wenn sie mit zu wenigen Gewindegaengen greifen, kanns passieren, dass du durch den Schlag das Gewinde versaust. Ist nur Alu.


Ohkay, ich werde darauf achten!!

Männer, vielen herzlichen Dank für eure Unterstützung!  

Ich werde berichten ob es geklappt hat und ich am Sonntag eventuell doch in den Bikepark kann   (Ich habe mir 7,5 W anstatt 10W Gabelöl gekauft, mal schauen ob die Gabel dadurch feinfühliger wird... )


----------



## der_erce (9. August 2012)

So lange hast doch du die kiste noch nicht, dass die schon nen Service braucht oder?


----------



## christophersch (9. August 2012)

den "kleinen" Service kann man ruhig 2 mal die Saison machen. Erst recht wenn man viel staubige Strecken gefahren ist. Das mögen Die Fox Gabeln ja bekanntlich nicht so gerne...


----------



## simdiem (9. August 2012)

Nein, das nicht. 

Allerdings ist Fox zum einen auch nicht sooo genau mit den Ölmengen, zum anderen will ich sie auch nochmal von grundauf schmieren. 

Außerdem erhoffe ich mir durch ein Öl mit geringere Viskosität ein leichteres Ansprechverhalten und eine bessere Federwegsausnutzung. 

PS: Ich fahre viel im Staub.  bin nicht so der Schlamm-Fahrer


----------



## Bike_Ride (9. August 2012)

Ist einer von euch evt. am Sonntag in Willingen ?


----------



## dia-mandt (9. August 2012)

bin evtl. samstag da


----------



## simdiem (9. August 2012)

Also falls es jemanden interessiert. Ich habe heute bei Toxoholics angerufen und habe nach den korrekten Ölmengen für die Fox 36 Van R gefragt. 

Laut Toxo liegen die richtigen Mengen bei 155ml auf der Dämpfungsseite und 50 ml auf der Federseite. 

Gruß Simon

PS: Bin eventuell am Sonntag in Beerfelden anzutreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (9. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Danke fürs posten!
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob Teil 48 (Hammerschmidt chainsuck fin) im normalen Zubehör dabei ist? Mir wurde auf Nachfrage für zusätzlche Teile für die HS nur die Teile 8 (1x) und 9 (3x) genannt.



Kann da nicht mal bitte einer, der sein 2012er FRX schon hat, mal im Zubehör nachschauen?


----------



## dia-mandt (9. August 2012)

Die finne kann ja nicht im lieferumfang sein, da es kein frx mit hammerschmidt gibt.
Beim normalen torque ist die dabei.


----------



## DoubleU (9. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Die finne kann ja nicht im lieferumfang sein, da es kein frx mit hammerschmidt gibt.
> Beim normalen torque ist die dabei.



Ich frage ja nur deshalb, weil mir auf Nachfrage bei Canyon nach nötigen Zusatzbestellungen für die HS nur die HS-Aufnahme und deren 3 Schrauben genannt wurden (und die kommen nun auch mit meiner Bestellung). War dann aber wahrscheinlich mal wieder ein unkomplette und halbgare Info. So kennt man Canyon leider hin und wieder. :-/


----------



## Get_down (9. August 2012)

Also Luft hab ich recht viel drin so +/- 2bar.... Es schebat auch schon
bei nem billigen Bordsteibkantendrop das "beunruhigt" mich ein bissl...






 Is zwar kein neues aber ein Torque. Kann man optisch so anbieten
find ich


----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

eine RAW Gabel...auch mal nett. IsarGrund beim Kraftwerk?


----------



## psx0407 (10. August 2012)

klasse bild, tolles rad.
aber der kasten bier ? macht alles kaputt !

psx0407
(gehöre zu der gruppe menschen, die aufrecht stehen können, ohne sich an einer flasche bier festhalten zu müssen. oder warum sieht man immer mehr biertrinkende menschen zu jeder tageszeit und an jedem ort ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (10. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> klasse bild, tolles rad.
> aber der kasten bier ? macht alles kaputt !
> 
> psx0407
> (gehöre zu der gruppe menschen, die aufrecht stehen können, ohne sich an einer flasche bier festhalten zu müssen. oder warum sieht man immer mehr biertrinkende menschen zu jeder tageszeit und an jedem ort ?)


 
Schönes Bike...und lieber psx0407:

Es fehlt, wenn Du nicht besoffen bist ersichtlich, keine EINZIGE Flasche im Kasten...somit liegt der Verdacht nahe, dieses leckere Gesöff wurde ausschlieslich als Bikeständer zweckentfremdet und das Getränk erst nach Sonnenuntergang seiner zugedachten Bestimmung zugeführt.

Prost!


----------



## dia-mandt (10. August 2012)

Leute.... der Kasten passt farblich zu den blauen Anbauteilen.
Das ist der Grund 
Ist doch klar.


----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Leute.... der Kasten passt farblich zu den blauen Anbauteilen.
> Das ist der Grund
> Ist doch klar.



Tadaaa...Hier die Antwort des Tages


----------



## Bone-Breaker (10. August 2012)

Ihr habt eine Möglichkeit außer Acht gelassen. Der Inhaber des Bikes und des Kasten Bier könnte ja auch seinen Zustand der Farbe der Anbauteile angeglichen haben und zwecks Tarnung alle Kronkorken wieder in die ursprüngliche Position verbracht haben. Prost!!


----------



## MikeZ (10. August 2012)

Ich glaube eher, er hat sich beim Foto für den vollen Kasten entschieden und den bereits geleerten umgedreht, zum drauf sitzen...


----------



## simdiem (10. August 2012)

Was habt ihr denn alle? Der Kasten passt doch farblich wunderbar zu dem blauen Akzenten am Rahmen ;-)


----------



## Bone-Breaker (10. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle? Der Kasten passt doch farblich wunderbar zu dem blauen Akzenten am Rahmen ;-)



Oh, da sind wir alle einer Meinung. Das passt hervorragend. Unsere Sorge ist nicht die farbliche Harmonie sondern der inhaltliche Aspekt der Glasgefäße und die Wirkung auf den geistigen Zustand des Kasten- bzw Bikebesitzers.


----------



## psx0407 (10. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Der Kasten passt doch farblich wunderbar zu dem blauen Akzenten am Rahmen ;-)


Der Kasten passt doch farblich wunderbar zu *DEN* blauen Akzenten *DES* Rahmens.


ok, bin raus beim thema "oberlehrer / sittenwächter". sonst mache ich mir hier keine freunde.   

schlage btt vor...   

psx0407


----------



## simdiem (10. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> Der Kasten passt doch farblich wunderbar zu *DEN* blauen Akzenten *DES* Rahmens.
> 
> 
> ok, bin raus beim thema "oberlehrer / sittenwächter". sonst mache ich mir hier keine freunde.
> ...



Kann ich nix für. Da haben meine Figer wohl im Automatikmodus getippt. Wenn du dir mal die Mühe machen würdest und meine anderen Beiträge lesen wirst, würdest du erkennen, dass ich mir Mühe gebe, der deutschen Rechtschreibung Folge zu leisten. 



Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Oh, da sind wir alle einer Meinung. Das passt hervorragend. Unsere Sorge ist nicht die farbliche Harmonie sondern der inhaltliche Aspekt der Glasgefäße und die Wirkung auf den geistigen Zustand des Kasten- bzw Bikebesitzers.



Besoffen fährt es sich um Welten leichter als es sich läuft  ! Sind wir da gleicher Meinung?


----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Besoffen fährt es sich um Welten leichter als es sich läuft  ! Sind wir da gleicher Meinung?



Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. Hat mir mal ne saubere Knieverletzung beschert. Viel Glück gehabt dazu noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (10. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. Hat mir mal ne saubere Knieverletzung beschert. Viel Glück gehabt dazu noch.



Oh, Autsch! Nicht gut...  Dann stell ich mich dabei wohl ein wenig talentierter an


----------



## Get_down (10. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Tadaaa...Hier die Antwort des Tages



Hab des Bild gepostet wegen Vivid Air.... Wegen des schepperns hat keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (10. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Hab des Bild gepostet wegen Vivid Air.... Wegen des schepperns hat keiner ne Idee?



Also wenn ich mir das Volumen des Dämpfers anschaue....schon mal überlegt, ob der vielleicht an den Rahmen kommt??


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> da ist sonst nix bei für die boxxer.


Ok, merci für die Info.




der_erce schrieb:


> Ahhhh....Grad nochmal gekuckt. . . ist dabei im Stuff-Säckchen


Nice, danke fürs Nachschauen  Ist da eins drin oder zwei...? Denn insgesamt ist da original beim Rockzone oben und unten je eins verbaut...




simdiem schrieb:


> Wichtig für alle Torque FRX 2012 Fahrer, die *die Drehmomente für den Rahmen* haben wollen:
> 
> Hier in dem Post hat sie jemand hochgeladen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9761159&postcount=4920


Ah, sehr gut 




Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Genau die selbe Erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht. Nur das das Verhältnis von kompetenten Leuten zum Gegenteil wahrschinlich bei 1:6 oder so liegt....


Ich hatte heute auch wieder ein "Erlebnis"... ich hatte ja vorgestern angerufen, um den Fehler mit den Satelliten statt der besagten Tülle ändern (und eine überflüssige Mutter aus dem E-Type Befestigungs-Set entfernen) zu lassen. Heute Morgen kam dann eine eMail mit folgendem Inhalt:

"_Sehr geehrte/er Smubob,

mit dieser E-Mail möchten wir Sie über die Löschung Ihres Auftrages informieren.

Es tut uns sehr leid, dass Sie von Ihrer Bestellung zurücktreten, aber vielleicht dürfen wir Sie ein anderes Mal mit unseren Produkten überzeugen. Wir würden uns sehr freuen.

[... bla blubb ...]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team_"

            

Ich habe natürlich direkt dort angerufen (nachdem mein Puls von 250 wieder auf 120 unten war). Die Dame am Telefon teilte mir dann mit, dass mein Auftrag angeblich noch unverändert im System gespeichert ist. Sie meinte, vermutlich wurde die Mail rausgeschickt, weil ich einen Posten auf der Bestellung habe löschen lassen (die Formulierung wäre dann aber echt SEHR unpassend). Ich fragte dann nach, ob ich denn nicht wie vereinbart noch eine geänderte Bestellbestätigung bekommen sollte. Darauf meinte sie, dass die im Lauf des Tages noch kommen sollte - es kam natürlich nichts. War dann leider beschäftigt und habe nicht rechtzeitig dran gedacht, heute nochmal anzurufen... werde gleich am Montag Morgen nochmal nachhaken. Nicht dass die den Auftrag doch gecancelt haben und ich in 4 Wochen NICHTS bekomme.  Und wenn wegen diesem bescheuerten Fehler auf der neuen Bestellbestätigung ein späterer voraussichtlicher Liefertermin als KW36 steht, werde ich wohl so lange die Hotline-Hansels beleidigen müssen, bis die mir freiwillig mein Rad persönlich an die Haustüre liefern  So ein unorganisierter Haufen... 




simdiem schrieb:


> Hey, ich hatte mir vorgenommen, morgen die Van außeinander zu bauen, um sie neu zu schmieren und um einen Ölwechsel durchführen zu können.


Die Schmierung ist eine sehr gute Idee, gerade die Fox Gabeln sollten das eher öfter bekommen, als offiziell angegeben.




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich habe mir 7,5 W anstatt 10W Gabelöl gekauft, mal schauen ob die Gabel dadurch feinfühliger wird...


Fühlt sich die Gabel denn überdämpft an? Hast du aktuell alle Regler auf Anschlag (*-*) und sie fühlt sich trotzdem "zäh" an? Ist die Zugstufe ziemlich langsam? Wenn ja, könnte das dünnere Öl etwas bringen, andernfalls ist die Dämpfung bzw. das Öl vermutlich nicht das Problem...




simdiem schrieb:


> PS: Bin eventuell am Sonntag in Beerfelden anzutreffen.


Hrmpf... leider keine Zeit 




der_erce schrieb:


> eine RAW Gabel...auch mal nett.


Hatte ich mit meiner Lyrik auch mal vor... sieht am Raw Rahmen echt gut aus. Habe in Lac Blanc einen mit genau meinem FR gesehen mit der Raw-Totem mit orangen Decals (gabs ja ab Werk bei der 2010er (?) Solo-Air), sah auch sehr nett aus 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir das Volumen des Dämpfers anschaue....schon mal überlegt, ob der vielleicht an den Rahmen kommt??


Im Dropzone auf dem Foto war der Vivid Air Serie, sollte also passen  Das Piggy ist auch nicht fetter als beim Vivid Coil und der passt auch. Ich hoffe auch, dass er beim FRX mit dem Body/Piggy nach oben rein passt, beim FR geht das nicht, weil dann der Federteller gegen die Wippe stößt. Aber da CCDB und Fox Van so rein passen, sollte das beim Vivid auch gehen...


----------



## der_erce (10. August 2012)

@Smubob ... je öfter ich in meinem Säckchen nachsehe, desto mehr finde ich. Sind tatsächlich 2 drin. Also für oben und unten je eins (nehm ich an). 
Raw und Orange Decals sind natürlich klasse. Was ich heute noch gefunden hab: Es gab (stellenweise gibts auch noch) ne Limitierte X0 in diversen Farben, unter anderem auch in Orange. DAS wäre natürlich noch a Zuckerl. Aber preislich ist das schon unverschämt.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (10. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Im Dropzone auf dem Foto war der Vivid Air Serie, sollte also passen  Das Piggy ist auch nicht fetter als beim Vivid Coil und der passt auch. Ich hoffe auch, dass er beim FRX mit dem Body/Piggy nach oben rein passt, beim FR geht das nicht, weil dann der Federteller gegen die Wippe stößt. Aber da CCDB und Fox Van so rein passen, sollte das beim Vivid auch gehen...



Das Piggy sehe ich nicht als Problem, sondern den fetten Umfang des Dämpfers. Was den Einbau betrifft so könnte es sein, dass du bei dem Umfang den Dämpfer nur mit Piggy nach unten eingebaut bekommst. Was den Fox Van betrifft, so kann man den im FRX nur mit Piggy nach oben einbauen. Anders herum passt es nicht.


----------



## simdiem (11. August 2012)

Jooo, wollte mich zurückmelden. Der Gabelservice hat astrein funktioniert! War eigentlich ganz einfach und hat zudem auch mega Spass gemacht. Die Bremse habe ich auch entlüftet. Da stellt sich einem doch glatt die Frage ob Avid die Bremse mit Öl oder Luft befüllt 

Jetzt ist aber Zeit fürs Bettle. Gute Nacht!


----------



## DoubleU (11. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute auch wieder ein "Erlebnis"... ich hatte ja vorgestern angerufen, um den Fehler mit den Satelliten statt der besagten Tülle ändern (und eine überflüssige Mutter aus dem E-Type Befestigungs-Set entfernen) zu lassen. Heute Morgen kam dann eine eMail mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
> "_Sehr geehrte/er Smubob,
> 
> ...



Das Warenwirtschaftssystem von denen bzw. dessen Konfiguration ist ein absolut peinlicher Witz und zwar aus so vielen Gründen, daß es hier mühselig wäre alle aufzuzählen. Eins nur: Der Kunde bekommt ja u.a. auch immer völlig sinnlos eine virtuelle Komplettgutschrift der Gesamtrechnung zugeschickt, wenn irgendetwas geändert wurde. Eine "Gutschrift", die natürlich tatsächlich keine ist, sondern interne Gründe hat, aber warum zum Geier verschickt man diesen Mist an Kunden? Dein Beispiel ist da ja ähnlich gelagert. Ein interner buchungstechnischer Vorgang wird dem Kunden in einer sinnentleerten mail mit zudem falschen Infos mitgeteilt.

Ich hab z.Zt. auch Ärger mit der Paypal-Zahlung meines Bikes. Seit DIENSTAG ist das bezahlt (Paypal-Technisch), aber der Vorgang steht dort immer noch auf offen, weil Canyon offenbar mit einer Paypal-"Bestellung" statt "Zahlung" arbeitet, d.h. die buchen das Geld erst ab (theoretisch) sobald das Bike fertig ist (was schon Sinn macht und fair ist, wenn sich das Bike noch in der Fertigungs-queue befindet).
Das Dumme ist nur: Mein Bike ist ja längst fertig, und zwar nun seit fast 2 Wochen, also warum schicken dir mir eine Paypal-Bestellung, die offenbar länger dauert, weil die bis heute zu blöd waren den Vorgang abzuschließen/das Geld abzubuchen. Die Zahlung/"Bestellung" steht in Paypal nach nun 4 Tagen immer noch auf offen. Was ein Sauhaufen. Das habe ich bei einer Paypal-Zahlung noch nie erlebt, denn die ist ja normalerweise instant ausgeführt (das war auch der einzige Grund warum ich diese Zahlungsweise gewählt habe - nämlich um Zeit zu gewinnen, die nun aber den Bach runtergeht...wg. diesem Verein).
Das Beste: Ein Anruf bei der "kompetenten" Service-Hotline gestern hatte zur Folge, daß die Lady ernsthaft nicht sagen konnte woran es liegt und mir allen Ernstes vorschlug, daß ja eine Änderung der Zahlungsweise das Beste wäre mit dem damit verbundenen weiteren Zeitverlust/usw. (alles während die Zahlung in Paypal ja unzweifelhaft auf pending/offen steht und quasi jederzeit ausgeführt werden könnte bzw. müsste). Diese lächerliche Story geht noch weiter, aber ich hab kein Bock mehr mich hier aufzuregen...das Wetter ist zu schön und ich geh wakeboarden um mich abzureagieren. Eins der anderen Bikes zu nehmen würde mich nur an diese lächerliche Farce hier erinnern lol.
Evtl. bekomme ich von dem Sauhaufen im Laufe des Jahres ja irgendwann mein Bike...mir isses z.Zt. fast latte und werde mir sehr gut überlegen bei dem unorganisierten Verein noch mal zu kaufen. Die Bikes sind ok, aber das ist nicht alles...

Schönes sonniges WE allerseits. (musste mich mal auskotzen hehe)


----------



## psx0407 (11. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> ...weil die bis heute zu blöd waren...Was ein Sauhaufen....würde mich nur an diese lächerliche Farce hier erinnern lol.
> Evtl. bekomme ich von dem Sauhaufen...bei dem unorganisierten Verein


ich warte ja auch derzeit auf mein frx, kann deinen ärger auch nachvollziehen.
was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist, daß du so mit schimpfnamen rumwirfst.
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der "sauhaufen" wirklich ein sauhaufen ist, denn du bist ja nicht der einzige kunde der dort ein rad kauft. daß ein paar mal fehler oder unerklärliche sachen passieren, ist kein malheur. ist zwar bitter, daß es gerade dir passiert ist, aber es gibt schlimmeres auf der welt...

ich schätze dich jetzt nicht als jemanden ein, der im positiven falle posten würde: "excellente abwicklung, absolut kompetente beratung, klasse abläufe, kann ich nur empfehlen, jederzeit wieder, usw."
nein, das würden wohl die wenigsten machen.
daher halte ich deine haßtirade oben für unangemessen und desktruktiv.

vllt. nimmst du dir einfach mal die zeit und schreibst ruhig und sachlich an canyon und gibts ihnen dadurch die gelegenheit, das problem dauerhaft zu lösen. bringt sicher mehr als sich um forum auszukotzen...   

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (11. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ich warte ja auch derzeit auf mein frx, kann deinen ärger auch nachvollziehen.
> was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist, daß du so mit schimpfnamen rumwirfst.
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der "sauhaufen" wirklich ein sauhaufen ist, denn du bist ja nicht der einzige kunde der dort ein rad kauft. daß ein paar mal fehler oder unerklärliche sachen passieren, ist kein malheur. ist zwar bitter, daß es gerade dir passiert ist, aber es gibt schlimmeres auf der welt...
> 
> ...



Deine Meinung sei dir überlassen, aber ich glaube wenn man mein posting tatsächlich gelesen hat (das ja noch nicht mal die ganze Farce schildert) wird deutlich, daß nicht nur ein freundlicher Versuch unternommen wurde das Problem zu klären, aber die Versuche auf Inkompetenz und/oder gleichgültige Ignoranz trafen, sogar telefonisch. Hängepartie im Moment, keiner weiß angeblich woran es liegt...alleine das ist schon der Hammer. Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, daß ich bei wirklich zahllosen Paypal-Transaktionen mit anderen Firmen noch NIE irgendein Problem hatte, die Kohle war immer instant da. Canyon ist aber auch meines Wissesn nach der erste in der langen Reihe der die Paypal-Option "Bestellung" verwendet. Evtl. liegt es ja daran, aber diese Option war ja bei mir wie gesagt gar nicht nötig, da alle Beteiligten wissen, daß das Bike seit etwa 2 Wochen fertig ist und sofortiges abbuchen keinerlei Problem für mich darstellen würde oder irgendwie nicht rechtens von Seiten Canyon wäre oder so. Ich bleib dabei: Ein Trauerspiel, wenn nicht mal so ein Standardvorgang wie eine Paypal-Zahlung funktioniert - und der absurde Vorschlag die Zahlungsweise zu ändern (weil man zu faul oder zu unfähig ist den Fehler zu finden) während ich die Zahlung von meiner Seite ja bereits kplt. abgeschlossen habe, incl. Bestätigung der Canyon-Seite, daß der Vorgang erfolgreich war - am Ende des Paypal-Zahlvorgangs. Auf der Paypal-Seite behält die Zahlung ("Bestellung") aber den Status offen, for whatever reason, und keiner kennt angeblich den Grund, aber irgendwer pennt hier massiv, so viel ist wohl sicher.


----------



## simdiem (11. August 2012)

Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen. Und ich kann es auch verstehen, dass es manchmal schwer fällt, die Beherrschung nicht zu verlieren. Allerdings ist es doch auch so, dass du etwas von ihnen willst und in dem Fall sind Beleidigungen vielleicht ein wenig suboptimal. Auch wenn man sicherlich weit schlimmere Sachen schreiben könnte. 
Und Sauhaufen ist schwäbisch, also fast schon umgangssprachlich 



Bzgl. meines Garantiefalls. Ich hatte meine Laufräder ja wegen mangelhafter Schweißnähte zur Reklamation am  23.5.2012 eingeschickt. Da sich ja 7 Wochen nichts getan hat und der Kontakt mit dem Service auch kein absehbares Ende prognostizieren konnte, habe ich schlussendlich, als die Geduld zu Ende war, mit Hr. Rosenberg Kontakt aufgenommen, obwohl ich genau diesen Weg vermeiden wollte, da ich einfach der Meinung bin, dass ein Service sowas auf normalem Wege geregelt bekommen sollte.

Er hat sich meinem Problem angekommen, stehts freundlich und in aller Ausführlichkeit geantwortet und mir einen kulanten Vorschlag gemacht, wie wir die Angelegenheit regeln können. Diesen Vorschlag habe ich angenommen und bin mit der Lösung auch sehr zufrieden. 

Vor 3 Tagen ist dann mein Ersatzlaufradsatz angekommen. Das hat stolze 11 Wochen gedauert... 
Deswegen an dieser Stelle auch offiziell nochmal ein Dankeschön an Herrn Rosenberg, der sich die Mühe gemacht hat, die Schnitzer vom Service wieder glatt zu bügeln. 

*Die Bikes sind endgeil, der Service grottenschlecht, aber der persönliche Einsatz mancher Mitarbeiter bemerkenswert. Deswegen tut man vielen auch einfach Unrecht, wenn man alle über einen Kamm schert!!*


----------



## DoubleU (11. August 2012)

Klar gibt es supernette und kompetente MA, die sich zumindest bemühen. Da wäre z.B. Florian Goral zu nennen, aber der ist auch kein Serviceteam-MA, sondern Assi der Geschäftsführung. Aber auch unter den Serviceteam-MAs gibt es nette und kompetente, wenn nicht kompetent zumindest bemühte Leutz. Man findet sie nur so selten...

Und die Config des Warenwirtschaftssystems bleibt ein schlechter Scherz, unabhängig von den Leuten.

P.S.: Natürlich spreche ich persönlich trotzdem mit Canyon-MA nicht so wie in dem "Ventil" -Post oben, aber das sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Wie kommt ihr darauf das anzunehmen?


----------



## simdiem (11. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Klar gibt es supernette und kompetente MA, die sich zumindest bemühen. Da wäre z.B. Florian Goral zu nennen, aber der ist auch kein Serviceteam-MA, sondern Assi der Geschäftsführung. Aber auch unter den Serviceteam-MAs gibt es nette und kompetente, wenn nicht kompetent zumindest bemühte Leutz. Man findet sie nur so selten...
> 
> Und die Config des Warenwirtschaftssystems bleibt ein schlechter Scherz, unabhängig von den Leuten.
> 
> P.S.: Natürlich spreche ich persönlich trotzdem mit Canyon-MA nicht so wie in dem "Ventil" -Post oben, aber das sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Wie kommt ihr darauf das anzunehmen?



Das nehme ich nicht an, dass du so mit den Leuten sprichst, nur ist es auch nicht gut sowas im Inet zu schreiben, denn man weiß nie wer mitliest. So war das von mir gemeint. Dennoch, keiner ist ein Heiliger und wer unschuldig ist werfe den ersten Stein.. Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> @Smubob ... je öfter ich in meinem Säckchen nachsehe, desto mehr finde ich. Sind tatsächlich 2 drin. Also für oben und unten je eins (nehm ich an).


Top, nochmals danke für die Info  Dann kann ich den Posten auch wieder von der Bestellung löschen lassen - und dieses Mal weiß ich ja, dass ich vermutlich wieder eine "Storno-Mail" für den ganzen Auftrag kriege 




der_erce schrieb:


> Was ich heute noch gefunden hab: Es gab (stellenweise gibts auch noch) ne Limitierte X0 in diversen Farben, unter anderem auch in Orange. DAS wäre natürlich noch a Zuckerl. Aber preislich ist das schon unverschämt.


Das war keine limitierte Edition, das war einfach das "SRAM - Design Your Ride" Programm der 2010er Parts und war in 5 Farben für X0 Schaltwerke + Trigger (nur 3x9-fach! nix 10-fach), PG990 Kassetten und Truvativ Noir Kurbeln erhältlich. Die Gabeldecals der RS Gabeln und einige andere gab es dann auch in den passenden Farben.










Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Das Piggy sehe ich nicht als Problem, sondern den fetten Umfang des Dämpfers. Was den Einbau betrifft so könnte es sein, dass du bei dem Umfang den Dämpfer nur mit Piggy nach unten eingebaut bekommst. Was den Fox Van betrifft, so kann man den im FRX nur mit Piggy nach oben einbauen. Anders herum passt es nicht.


Ah, Denkfehler... beim Vivid _Air_ ist das Piggy ja auf der anderen Seite. In dem Fall macht es ja dann auch absolut Sinn, das Piggy unten zu verbauen!
Was passt denn beim Van nicht, wenn man das Piggy unten einbauen will, der Dämpferkörper an der Wippe? Aber hier gilt das Gleiche, nur umgekehrt: es macht ja auch nur Sinn, ihn mit Piggy oben zu verbauen.




DoubleU schrieb:


> Das Warenwirtschaftssystem von denen bzw. dessen Konfiguration ist ein absolut peinlicher Witz und zwar aus so vielen Gründen, daß es hier mühselig wäre alle aufzuzählen. [...] warum zum Geier verschickt man diesen Mist an Kunden? Dein Beispiel ist da ja ähnlich gelagert. Ein interner buchungstechnischer Vorgang wird dem Kunden in einer sinnentleerten mail mit zudem falschen Infos mitgeteilt.
> [...]
> musste mich mal auskotzen


Ja, es ist eigentlich traurig, dass sich eine ansich sehr sympatische Firma, die super Bikes baut, so dermaßen selbst das Bein stellt. Es ist vor allem die Tatsache, dass solche Fehler leicht vermeidbar wären und somit völlig unnötig für Unmut sorgen. Das ist echt ein großes Manko, aber leider auch nicht das einzige... -> *




psx0407 schrieb:


> was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist, daß du so mit schimpfnamen rumwirfst.
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der "sauhaufen" wirklich ein sauhaufen ist, denn du bist ja nicht der einzige kunde der dort ein rad kauft. daß ein paar mal fehler oder unerklärliche sachen passieren, ist kein malheur.
> [...]
> daher halte ich deine haßtirade oben für unangemessen und desktruktiv.


Nein, da liegst du definitiv falsch. Canyon mimt nach außen hin immer das moderne und aufgeräumte Unternehmen, das entspricht aber nicht den Tatsachen. Selbstverständlich werden wohl auch sehr viele Vorgänge ohne Zwischenfälle ablaufen, da vermutlich die meisten Kunden einfach nur ein Rad und dazu vielleicht höchstens noch ein Trikot und eine Trinkflasche bestellen, wäre dem nicht so, wäre die Firma eh schon längst den Bach runter gegangen. Aber dennoch passieren solche lächerlichen Fauxpas bei Canyon am laufenden Band und bei jeder Gelegenheit, wo irgendeine flexible Leistung gefragt wäre - die _eigentlich_ problemlos über die vorhandenen Strukturen abzudecken wäre, wenn diese sinnvoll konfiguriert wären und entsprechend genutzt würden. Es bestehen also im Prinzip schon Fehler im System, deshalb MUSS es immer wieder zu solchen Fehlern kommen und das kann man sehrwohl als Malheur bezeichnen, da das einfach komplett unnötig ist. Eine Hasstirade war das mMn keinesfalls, DoubleU hat lediglich auf vorhandene Missstände hingewiesen.

*) Ein weiterer Punkt, der massiv am Image von Canyon kratzt, ist die Tatsache, dass die meisten Mitarbeiter, die in Bereichen mit Kundenkontakt arbeiten, schlicht und einfach weder Ahnung von Zweiradtechnik im Allgemeinen noch von den Produkten die sie verkaufen haben. Ich habe z. B. beim probefahren der beiden FRX wg. der Größenfrage mal wieder dem Verkäufer diverse Eigenschaften der Bikes erklären müssen - das ist eigentlich ein Zustand, der sich für jeden Menschen mit einem gesunden Verstand von selbst verbieten sollte. Und in dieser Hinsicht ist "Sauhaufen" nicht nur völlig gerechtfertigt, sondern eigentlich noch sehr milde ausgedrückt...! Es wundert mich eigentlich, dass der dadurch entstehende Image-Schade nicht noch größer ist, das liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass der durchschnittliche Canyon-Kunde ebenfalls keinen blassen Schimmer von der Technik hat und es diesen Leuten deshalb einfach nicht auffällt. Die Leute schlagen ja immer wieder hier im Canyon Unterforum auf und machen sich mit unnormal dämlichen Fragen oder völlig haltlosen Behauptungen lächerlich...




simdiem schrieb:


> Die Bikes sind endgeil, der Service grottenschlecht, aber der persönliche Einsatz mancher Mitarbeiter bemerkenswert. Deswegen tut man vielen auch einfach Unrecht, wenn man alle über einen Kamm schert!!


Das kann ich unterschreiben. Ich hatte z. B. auch schon ein paar Mal mit Robert [Nachname vergessen] zu tun, der auch hier im Forum eine Weile den Canyon Support organisiert hat (oder dies auch noch tut). Der Mann ist erstens fit, zweitens sehr freundlich und drittens reißt er sich wenn nötig ein Bein aus, um einen zufriedenzustellen - also auch das gibt es im Hause Canyon. Nur sollte so ein Service die Regel sein und nicht die Ausnahme, wie es leider nunmal der Fall ist.




simdiem schrieb:


> ... nur ist es auch nicht gut sowas im Inet zu schreiben, denn man weiß nie wer mitliest.


Warum nicht? Hier findet ein offener, ehrlicher Erfahrungs- und Meinungsaustausch statt. Ich fände es sogar gut, wenn Canyon hier mitliest, denn wenn dort dieses Feedback an der richtigen Stelle ankommt, wird evtl. mal der Versuch unternommen, etwas daran zu ändern... (ich glaube allerdings nicht dran)


----------



## DoubleU (12. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das nehme ich nicht an, dass du so mit den Leuten sprichst, nur ist es auch nicht gut sowas im Inet zu schreiben, denn man weiß nie wer mitliest. So war das von mir gemeint. Dennoch, keiner ist ein Heiliger und wer unschuldig ist werfe den ersten Stein.. Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich





Mein Ärger über Canyon ist leider berechtigt. Paypal hat heute, am Sonntag! (top), bestätigt, daß das Problem bei Canyon liegt und die Zahlung seit Dienstag noch gar nicht angefordert wurde...pfft. Sie warten auf die Belastung und löschen die Bestellung frühestens nach 29 Tagen, wenn vom Verkäufer bis dahin nichts angefordert wurde.
DAS zusammen mit der gleichgültigen, desinteressierten, wenig hilfreichen und allg. ignoranten Information (ohne Willen zu prüfen warum/usw.) der Canyon-Lady am Freitag, daß sie nicht wüsste was da los ist und Betrag eben offen sei und so hirnrissiges Zeug wie ändern der Zahlungsweise vorschlug, ist echt schon eine Meisterleistung von Canynon. Na ja, ich bin mal gespannt ob die morgen meine email von gestern beantworten und ich das Bike vorm Winter habe (Winter 2013 wohlgemerkt! ). War aber heute trotzdem ein schöner Tag auf dem Wakeboard!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (12. August 2012)

@ Smubob. Arbeitest du in nem Bikeshop. Für nen Hobby isses ja schon fast beängstigend was du eigenltich alles weißt.


----------



## christophersch (12. August 2012)

hahha, hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Und wann kommt eigentlich dein Bike?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (13. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ah, Denkfehler... beim Vivid _Air_ ist das Piggy ja auf der anderen Seite. In dem Fall macht es ja dann auch absolut Sinn, das Piggy unten zu verbauen!
> Was passt denn beim Van nicht, wenn man das Piggy unten einbauen will, der Dämpferkörper an der Wippe? Aber hier gilt das Gleiche, nur umgekehrt: es macht ja auch nur Sinn, ihn mit Piggy oben zu verbauen.



Durch die Konstruktion stößt das Piggybag an die Umlenkung der Wippe.


----------



## Bike_Ride (13. August 2012)

Wenn ich das hier so alles lesen, dann bin ich ja echt beruhigt das es bei mir so "reibungslos" gelaufen ist  
Aber ich kann allen nur den Tipp geben, Kopf Hoch! Ihr bekommt euer Bike. Und spÃ¤testens nach dem ersten Ride habt ihr den ganzen Ãrger vergessen. Die Bikes, speziell die FRX, fahren sich einfach so schÃ¶n. Das ist der hammer. 
Ich wurde gestern in Willingen wegen meinem FRX angesprochen, ob ich zufrieden bin und ob sich der Kauf gelohnt hat. Ohne drÃ¼ber nachzudenken, welchen Ãrger es wÃ¤hrend der Bestellung gab, hab ich sofort "ja" gesagt. Hab den netten Biker direkt auch mal Probestizen lassen, wegen der GrÃ¶Ãe und so. Dabei ist ihm auch sofort das Gewicht aufgefallen. Er hatte ein FRX von 2010 glaube ich. 

Das Warenwirtschaftssytem ist aber in der tat ein Witz. 
Wenn ich das richtig im Showroom erkannt habe, arbeiten die da mit Microsoft Navision. Ok, es ist Microsoft, aber mit Navision sollte eigentlich einiges mehr drin sein!

Mal was anderes, wer von euch war schonmal im Showroom ?
Sind das iMacs die da stehen oder nur die Cinema Displays von Apple ? Hat das einer erkannt ?
WÃ¼rde, und tut es zum teil auch, natÃ¼rlich einiges Ã¼ber die Marketingstrategie aussagen, wenn da iMacs stehen auf denen Microsoft Navision mit ner virtuellen XP Maschine laufen 


O.O Ich seh gerade, die haben alle FRX Modelle reduziert. Das Flashzone kostet jetzt neu "nur" noch 3200â¬. Und das ganze "Ab Lager"... Naja was solls. DafÃ¼r hab ich meins schon seit Mai  und dank dem Outlet immerhin 200â¬ gÃ¼nstiger ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> @ Smubob. Arbeitest du in nem Bikeshop. Für nen Hobby isses ja schon fast beängstigend was du eigenltich alles weißt.


Nope, alles "nur" Hobby. Aber da es für mich schon seit vielen Jahren DAS Hobby ist und ich gerne alles selbst schraube, sammelt sich halt so einiges an Wissen an 




christophersch schrieb:


> hahha, hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Und wann kommt eigentlich dein Bike?


Also NOCH habe ich keine konkrete Info, die von dem "voraussichtlichen Lieferdatum KW36" abweicht, ABER ich habe gerade nochmal beim Service angerufen, um die komische Sache mit der "Stornierung" und der fehlenden neuen Bestellbestätigung von letzter Woche zu klären * und laut Info der Dame, die ich an der Strippe hatte, ist das Rad schon in der Komissionierung, es befindet sich also schon im Aufbau  Vermutlich heißt das im Moment noch nicht mehr, als dass der Rahmen schon irgendwo bereitsteht und die Teile schon in einer Plastikkiste für die Montage hergerichtet wurden, aber dennoch schürt das die Hoffnung, dass ich es vielleicht schon früher bekomme.

*) von den beiden Änderungen, die ich letzte Woche vonehmen lassen wollte (eine für mich überflüssige Mutter zur E-Type Umerwerfer-Montage und das Sateliten-Set, das fälschlicherweise statt den Gummitüllen, die ich ja dann eh nicht brauche, aufgenommen wurde löschen) wurde übrigens eins ausgeführt, das andere nicht  Die Dame, mit der ich gerade geredet habe, hat am Ende des Gesprächs alles nochmal wiederholt, was ich nun geändert haben möchte, also ich bin zuversichtlich, dass dieses Mal alles passt...




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Durch die Konstruktion stößt das Piggybag an die Umlenkung der Wippe.


Ah, ok. Dann könnte es sein, dass das Problem beim Vivid Air auch besteht. Da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren :-/


----------



## othu (13. August 2012)

Kann man als HR Achse eine 12x142mm Rock Shox Maxle Lite nehmen oder passt die nicht in das X-12 Gewinde?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. August 2012)

X-12 und Maxle sind nicht kompatibel.
Wieso eigentlich Maxle? Ich habe bei meinem FR die Maxle gegen eine Nicolai Schraubachse getauscht, da mich der extrem weit abstehende Hebel genervt hat. Achse raus/rein geht mit Maxle auch nicht schneller, lediglich ohne Werkzeug.


----------



## othu (13. August 2012)

Danke!
Also gibt es keine werkzeuglose Achse für X12?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. August 2012)

Doch, von DT-Swiss:







Link


----------



## Bone-Breaker (13. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Dann könnte es sein, dass das Problem beim Vivid Air auch besteht. Da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren :-/



Bei Vivid ist das Piggybag ja in einem Winkel mit dem Dämpfer verbunden. Von daher sollte das Problem dort nicht existieren. Aber wie Du schon sagtest... ausprobieren. Übrigens bin ich mit meinem Fox VAN RC super zufrieden. Der Dämpfer spricht extrem gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (13. August 2012)

Moin!

mal eine ganz andere Frage. Was meint ihr wie sich die Progression verändert, wenn man dein Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe durch den Trackflip verstellt? 
Ich hab noch nichts darüber geschrieben gesehen und wollte einfach mal fragen...

Die Wippe steht durch den Insertwechsel ja in einem anderen Winkel und müsste, wenn auch nicht sehr stark, ja im Freeride-Modus mit steilerem LW, etwas progressiver sein und mehr "Popp" bieten. oder?!
Im Gegenzug ist der Downhill Modus mit flachem Lenkwinkel mehr auf Traktion ausgelegt. Wenn Canyon das so gewollt hat, wäre es ja eigentlich ein genialer Schachzug. Was meint ihr?

cheers
-Christopher


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Bei Vivid ist das Piggybag ja in einem Winkel mit dem Dämpfer verbunden. Von daher sollte das Problem dort nicht existieren. Aber wie Du schon sagtest... ausprobieren. Übrigens bin ich mit meinem Fox VAN RC super zufrieden. Der Dämpfer spricht extrem gut an.


Ist halt immer schwierig, rein von Fotos auf solche Sachen zu schließen... ich hätte eigentlich auch gedacht, dass der Vivid Coil beim FR mit Piggy oben rein passt - würde er auch, wenn man die Feder inkl. Federteller weglässt 
Ich bin ja ein absoluter Fan des Vivid Coil, seit ich den im Torque fahre, allerdings liest man ja vom Van durchaus auch kaum Schlechtes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich bin gerade dabei, die Sachen zu bestellen, die ich für den Aufbau brauche... im Prinzip könnte ich ja den Van auch erstmal testen, aber ich glaube, ich nehme doch lieber gleich wieder den Vivid, darauf wirds vermutlich eh rauslaufen  Für den Van müsste ich ja eh ne neue Feder kaufen, die beim Vivid nicht passt -> doof.




christophersch schrieb:


> mal eine ganz andere Frage. Was meint ihr wie sich die Progression verändert, wenn man dein Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe durch den Trackflip verstellt?
> ...


Hmm, interessanter Ansatz! Theoretisch müsste das stimmen, dass die HI-Position etwas progressiver ist, aber ich bin da auch nicht sooo der Spezi...
Ich habe vor, zum Touren 185/HI und für Bikepark 203/LO zu fahren, da sich ja alleine durch das geänderte Übersetzungsverhältnis die Charakteristik bei 185 in Richtung straffer verändert, würde mir das ganz gut passen. Wenn ich das Bike bald bekomme, wird auch noch ausgiebig getestet  Ich will eh noch das eine oder andere Mal nach Lac Blanc und auch mal nach Beerfelden, wenn ich das Meiste davon schon mit dem FRX fahren könnte, wäre natürlich top  Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie ich mit der bestellten 300er Feder zurecht komme... ich hoffe, ich brauche keine 250er


----------



## simdiem (13. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist halt immer schwierig, rein von Fotos auf solche Sachen zu schließen... ich hätte eigentlich auch gedacht, dass der Vivid Coil beim FR mit Piggy oben rein passt - würde er auch, wenn man die Feder inkl. Federteller weglässt
> Ich bin ja ein absoluter Fan des Vivid Coil, seit ich den im Torque fahre, allerdings liest man ja vom Van durchaus auch kaum Schlechtes.
> 
> 
> ...



Du wirst definitiv eine 300er Feder brauchen. Außer der Vivid ist mords progressiv.
Ich bin gestern in Beerfelden mal die 300er Feder gefahren und es war schon ein kleiner Unterschied, allerdings hatte ich bei Sprüngen ein wesentlich angenehmeres Gefühl bei der Landung. Es fühlte sich einfach noch nach mehr Reserve an. Obwohl ich den Anschlagsgummi auch bis ganz nach unten geschoben hatte...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (13. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist halt immer schwierig, rein von Fotos auf solche Sachen zu schließen... ich hätte eigentlich auch gedacht, dass der Vivid Coil beim FR mit Piggy oben rein passt - würde er auch, wenn man die Feder inkl. Federteller weglässt



Gewichtstechnisch sicher eine gute Idee 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein absoluter Fan des Vivid Coil, seit ich den im Torque fahre, allerdings liest man ja vom Van durchaus auch kaum Schlechtes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So hat halt jeder seine Vorlieben. Aber ich teste ja auch noch.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, interessanter Ansatz! Theoretisch müsste das stimmen, dass die HI-Position etwas progressiver ist, aber ich bin da auch nicht sooo der Spezi...
> Ich habe vor, zum Touren 185/HI und für Bikepark 203/LO zu fahren, da sich ja alleine durch das geänderte Übersetzungsverhältnis die Charakteristik bei 185 in Richtung straffer verändert, würde mir das ganz gut passen. Wenn ich das Bike bald bekomme, wird auch noch ausgiebig getestet  Ich will eh noch das eine oder andere Mal nach Lac Blanc und auch mal nach Beerfelden, wenn ich das Meiste davon schon mit dem FRX fahren könnte, wäre natürlich top  Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie ich mit der bestellten 300er Feder zurecht komme... ich hoffe, ich brauche keine 250er



Also ich war am Samstag im Siebengebirge, und ich kann nur sagen....HAMMER. Ich fahre eine 400er Feder(knapp 90 Kg Fahrgewicht), hatte den Dämpfer auf 185 HI stehen und konnte alles niederbügeln was sich da so in den Weg stellte. Allerdings führte das unglaublich tolle Fahrverhalten auch dazu, dass ich mich mal verschätzte was so die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Mein Glück, dass dort gerade kein Baum oder Abhang den Weg kreuzte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Du wirst definitiv eine 300er Feder brauchen. Außer der Vivid ist mords progressiv.
> Ich bin gestern in Beerfelden mal die 300er Feder gefahren und es war schon ein kleiner Unterschied, allerdings hatte ich bei Sprüngen ein wesentlich angenehmeres Gefühl bei der Landung. Es fühlte sich einfach noch nach mehr Reserve an. Obwohl ich den Anschlagsgummi auch bis ganz nach unten geschoben hatte...


Ok, klingt gut. Ich dachte mir von meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen her auch, dass das eigentlich hinkommen müsste. Und eine Feder ist ja auch schnell mal noch getauscht, kostet beim Vivid ja auch nicht die Welt. Wobei mich da auch schon wieder die Titanfeder reizt  Aber dafür ist im Moment erstmal kein Platz im Budget...




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Gewichtstechnisch sicher eine gute Idee


Leichter als ne Titanfeder! "Luftfeder" mal anders 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> So hat halt jeder seine Vorlieben. Aber ich teste ja auch noch.


Im Torque FR/ES habe ich schon diverse Dämpfer zum Vergleich testen können und da kam für mich nichts an den Vivid ran. Bin mal gespannt, wie er im FRX läuft, aber ich vermute, sicher auch nicht schlecht 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also ich war am Samstag im Siebengebirge, und ich kann nur sagen....HAMMER. Ich fahre eine 400er Feder(knapp 90 Kg Fahrgewicht), hatte den Dämpfer auf 185 HI stehen und konnte alles niederbügeln was sich da so in den Weg stellte. Allerdings führte das unglaublich tolle Fahrverhalten auch dazu, dass ich mich mal verschätzte was so die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Mein Glück, dass dort gerade kein Baum oder Abhang den Weg kreuzte.


Ich bin ja die gleiche Kategorie Bike schon gewöhnt, da dürfte das nicht so extrem ausfallen. Ich freue mich vor allem schon auf den flacheren Lenkwinkel, denn das hat mir beim FR oftmals gefehlt. Und der ist ja auch noch in der steilen Einstellung flacher als bei meinem FR mit 180er (statt serienmäßig 160er) Gabel...! Und auf die Auswirkung des längeren Radstands bei Trails mit Kehren bin ich schon mal gespannt. Notfalls werde ich doch nochmal etwas an meinem Hinterrad-Lupf-Können arbeiten müssen


----------



## dia-mandt (14. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Du wirst definitiv eine 300er Feder brauchen. Außer der Vivid ist mords progressiv.
> Ich bin gestern in Beerfelden mal die 300er Feder gefahren und es war schon ein kleiner Unterschied, allerdings hatte ich bei Sprüngen ein wesentlich angenehmeres Gefühl bei der Landung. Es fühlte sich einfach noch nach mehr Reserve an. Obwohl ich den Anschlagsgummi auch bis ganz nach unten geschoben hatte...



es kann auch sein, dass deine 250er nach oben hin eine abweichung hat und die 300 recht genau ist.
daher nur der leichte unterschied.
ich überlege gerade von 450 auf 400 runter zugehen...aber man findet selten eine 400x3 ti feder. also wenn jemand einen kennt, der seine 400er loswerden will....


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, klingt gut. Ich dachte mir von meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen her auch, dass das eigentlich hinkommen müsste. Und eine Feder ist ja auch schnell mal noch getauscht, kostet beim Vivid ja auch nicht die Welt. Wobei mich da auch schon wieder die Titanfeder reizt  Aber dafür ist im Moment erstmal kein Platz im Budget...



Stimmt, eine Titanfeder ist schon was feines. Haedillus Malus hatte mir mal seine Titanfeder geliehen. War schon schön, auch vom Ansprechverhalten her. Nur die Farbe passte nicht so ganz 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Im Torque FR/ES habe ich schon diverse Dämpfer zum Vergleich testen können und da kam für mich nichts an den Vivid ran. Bin mal gespannt, wie er im FRX läuft, aber ich vermute, sicher auch nicht schlecht



Ich hatte mal überlegt, ob ich den Fox DHX mal ausprobieren sollte. Aber der VAN läuft so problemlos, dass ich den erst mal weiterfahren werde.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja die gleiche Kategorie Bike schon gewöhnt, da dürfte das nicht so extrem ausfallen. Ich freue mich vor allem schon auf den flacheren Lenkwinkel, denn das hat mir beim FR oftmals gefehlt. Und der ist ja auch noch in der steilen Einstellung flacher als bei meinem FR mit 180er (statt serienmäßig 160er) Gabel...! Und auf die Auswirkung des längeren Radstands bei Trails mit Kehren bin ich schon mal gespannt. Notfalls werde ich doch nochmal etwas an meinem Hinterrad-Lupf-Können arbeiten müssen



Bei den paar Kehren im Siebengebirge lief das FRX problemlos um die Ecke. Allerdings sind die auch nicht besonders eng, zum üben gerade richtig.


----------



## DoubleU (14. August 2012)

Ich empfinde es als Affront gegenüber meine Person wie ihr hier unbekümmert und dreist über die Modifikationen eurer bereits gelieferten Bikes philosophiert!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als Affront gegenüber meine Person wie ihr hier unbekümmert und dreist über die Modifikationen eurer bereits gelieferten Bikes philosophiert!



Wieso das denn??? Immerhin leisten wir hier wichtige Vorarbeiten, die Dir später zugute kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (14. August 2012)

Oha, Freude! Eine Minute nach meinem posting kam ein neuer Paypal-Link (sogar wie gewünscht mit der neuen Preisreduzierung). Das Problem ist nur, daß bis jetzt nicht klar ist warum die erste Paypal-Zahlung nicht funktionierte und in Paypal immer noch auf offen steht (also auch von Canyon nicht wie von Paypal empfohlen gelöscht wurde). Ich sehe jetzt gerade nicht was nun besser laufen sollte, da der Grund für das Problem nicht erkannt wurde, aber ich mach mal...
Ich muss die alte noch offene Zahlung aber wohl jetzt erst mal löschen lassen. Ich hoffe Paypal macht das wenigstens, wenn Canyon das schon versäumt. Sonst bezahle ich nachher noch, wenigstens temporär, 2 Mal.


----------



## DoubleU (14. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Wieso das denn??? Immerhin leisten wir hier wichtige Vorarbeiten, die Dir später zugute kommen


Ehrlich gesagt ist das in der Tat so hehe. Z.B. habe ich aus deinen Federangaben rauslesen können, daß ich evtl. durchaus bei der eingebauten 500er Ferder bleiben kann und vieles mehr. Also weiter Jungs - war eh nur Spaß. 
Mein Bike kommt sicher auch bald, oder so...


----------



## dia-mandt (14. August 2012)

bei der verbauten 500er musst du aber schon locker 100+ wiegen, sonst wird das recht straff sein.


----------



## DoubleU (14. August 2012)

Jo, mit Ausrüstung komme ich auf jeden Fall über 100, so 103-105 je nach Helm, Trinkblase usw.. Gewicht am FKK-Strand ist 95 kg!


----------



## dia-mandt (14. August 2012)

ok. ich bin mit gut 90kg auch nicht leicht.
aber ich hatte die 500er halt mal nur kurz zum testen drin und die hat mich quasi wieder nach oben gedrückt.
viel zu hart für mich.
die 450er ti ist da viel weicher.


----------



## othu (14. August 2012)

Kommt es nicht auch noch drauf an, ob man 185 oder 203mm fährt?



Ich bin gerade etwas irritiert, wie das bei Canyon läuft, ich versuche seit 2 Tagen telefonisch zu klären, ob mein Rad diese Woche verschickt wird oder nicht. Auf der Bestellbestätigung steht voraussichtlich kw32.

Da scheint es aber nicht mal Produktionspläne zu geben in die man mal rein schauen kann... unfassbar... 
Ich bin Programmierer und Berater für ERP Systeme, Schwerpunkt Produktion, Lagerverwaltung und Handel, kenne recht genau die internen Abläufe in verschiedenen kleinen bis sehr großen mittelständischen Unternehmen, 
aber sowas unorganisiertes ist mir in den letzten 10Jahren nicht oft untergekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kommt es nicht auch noch drauf an, ob man 185 oder 203mm fährt?



Das ändert ja an der Federhärte nichts und hat von daher keinerlei Einfluss.



othu schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade etwas irritiert, wie das bei Canyon läuft, ich versuche seit 2 Tagen telefonisch zu klären, ob mein Rad diese Woche verschickt wird oder nicht. Auf der Bestellbestätigung steht voraussichtlich kw32.



In den AGB's steht irgendwo etwas zu den voraussichtlichen Lieferterminen. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Canyon den Termin um bis zu 7 Tage überziehen darf. Bei mir war das Rad sogar eine Woche früher fertig. Und wenn ich dem beiligenden Assembly Manual glauben darf, dann wurde mein Bike sogar zusammengebaut bevor ich es überhaupt bestellt hatte. Wahrscheinlich hat sich der Mitarbeiter aber nur um einen Monat vertan 



othu schrieb:


> Da scheint es aber nicht mal Produktionspläne zu geben in die man mal rein schauen kann... unfassbar...
> Ich bin Programmierer und Berater für ERP Systeme, Schwerpunkt Produktion, Lagerverwaltung und Handel, kenne recht genau die internen Abläufe in verschiedenen kleinen bis sehr großen mittelständischen Unternehmen,
> aber sowas unorganisiertes ist mir in den letzten 10Jahren nicht oft untergekommen...



Stimmt, das wäre ein sinnvolles Feature. Online verfolgen wo sich das Bike gerade im Produktionsprozess befindet. Ich vermute mal, dass Canyon gerade von seinem eigenen Erfolg überrollt wird und keiner dort weiß, wo ihm gerade der Kopf steht. Spricht nicht gerade für die Unternehmensführung.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. August 2012)

Ja. Das macht einen unterschied, aber ich gehe immer von 203mm setup aus.
Wenn jemand direkt 185mm fährt muss er eine andere härte nehmen.


----------



## psx0407 (14. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich bin Programmierer und Berater für ERP Systeme, Schwerpunkt Produktion, Lagerverwaltung und Handel, kenne recht genau die internen Abläufe in verschiedenen kleinen bis sehr großen mittelständischen Unternehmen


...dann weisst du sicher auch, daß produktionspläne nur so gut sind, wie es die materialverfügbarkeit zulässt. mit anderen worten: da jeder sein bike so haben will, wie´s im prospekt steht, müssen alle materialien zu 100% verfügbar sein, damit ein produktionslos gestartet werden kann. da beim bike sehr viele teile aus fernost kommen, sind terminverschiebungen von mehreren tagen für den wareneingang keine seltenheit. sollte das passieren, müssen andere produktionslose vorgezogen werden, was die materialverfügbarkeit bei anderen teilen (oder sogar bei gleichteilen) noch mehr beansprucht.
und daß der mitarbeiter am telefon den bezug von deiner bestellung zum fertigungsauftrag nicht hat, verwundert mich nicht. es gibt einen bedarf, einen produktionsauftrag und einen versand. das eine geht zwar nicht ohne das andere, aber das system ist da nicht durchgängig.
wir sprechen von der fahrradindustrie !
einzelhandel, versandhandel, elektroindustrie, automobilindustrie (meine ecke) etc. sind natürlich schon vieel weiter, aber die hatten ja auch 20 jahre zeit, sich zu dem zu entwickeln, was sie jetzt sind. da braucht die bike-industrie noch ein wenig. die konzentration auf wenige anbieter mit hohen stückzahlen ist ja grad voll im gange...

also: geduld ! jeder kriegt sein rad !   

psx0407


----------



## othu (14. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Das ändert ja an der Federhärte nichts und hat von daher keinerlei Einfluss.



Wenn du die üblichen Federhärterechner nimmst (ich nutze immer den von TFT Tune weil der bei mir eigentlich immer gut hinkommt), macht das sehr wohl einen Unterschied von bis zu 50lbs.




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass Canyon gerade von seinem eigenen Erfolg überrollt wird und keiner dort weiß, wo ihm gerade der Kopf steht.



Das glaube ich nicht, denn wie man u.a. hier im Forum so lesen kann, ist dieses "Chaos" bei den Bestellabläufen seit mindestens 3 Jahren mehr oder weniger unverändert der Fall.





psx0407 schrieb:


> aber das system ist da nicht durchgängig.



Wenn die wirklich Microsoft Navision nutzen, liegt es aber nicht am (ERP-)System.
Deine anderen Punkte sind mir sehr wohl bekannt, sollten sich aber, je näher der geplante Produktionstermin rückt, relativieren, bzw. zumindest konkretisieren.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ja. Das macht einen unterschied, aber ich gehe immer von 203mm setup aus.
> Wenn jemand direkt 185mm fährt muss er eine andere härte nehmen.





othu schrieb:


> Wenn du die üblichen Federhärterechner nimmst (ich nutze immer den von TFT Tune weil der bei mir eigentlich immer gut hinkommt), macht das sehr wohl einen Unterschied von bis zu 50lbs.



Okay, für ein Grundsetup gebe ich euch recht. Aber ihr wollt mir doch nicht erzählen, dass ihr allen Ernstes zwei verschiedene Federn mitschleppt falls ich mal gedenkt den Track-Flip zu drehen, oder????


----------



## dia-mandt (14. August 2012)

Nö.
Deswegen fahre ich immer 203mm.
Ich würde auch nie auf die idee kommen den trackflip auf'm trail zu verändern!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Nö.
> Deswegen fahre ich immer 203mm.
> Ich würde auch nie auf die idee kommen den trackflip auf'm trail zu verändern!



Komisch, ich dachte genau dafür wäre das gedacht  Aber ne, habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht. Aber selbst wenn ich generell Trails hätte, die ich mit verschiedenen Flipeinstellungen fahren würde, so würde ich doch auch erst einmal die Feder unverändert lassen. Probieren, probieren, probieren. Dauert wohl noch einige Zeit, bis ich ein endgültiges Setup gefunden habe.
Fährst Du in der Hi- oder Lowstellung?


----------



## othu (14. August 2012)

Das Frameset ist jetzt übrigens 600Euro reduziert: 1149,- mit Cane Creek Double Barrel. Leider immer noch schwarz lackiert und kein Elox.


----------



## nukular2008 (14. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Komisch, ich dachte genau dafür wäre das gedacht



Ich wechsel den auch höchstens zwischen Hi/Lo wenn ich am Spot/Trail angekommen bin, bzw. wenn ich wieder zurück fahre

btw: hat noch wer sowas per Post bekommen?


----------



## seidelix (14. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Ich wechsel den auch höchstens zwischen Hi/Lo wenn ich am Spot/Trail angekommen bin, bzw. wenn ich wieder zurück fahre
> 
> btw: hat noch wer sowas per Post bekommen?



Ja hab ich auch bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (14. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Das Frameset ist jetzt Ã¼brigens 600Euro reduziert: 1149,- mit Cane Creek Double Barrel. Leider immer noch schwarz lackiert und kein Elox.



Gibt es eigentlich Bilder von dem lackierten Rahmen? Google spuckt leider nichts aus....

Der Preis ist aber echt heftig. Das "normale" "Torque" kostet sage und schreibe nur 899â¬. Irre gÃ¼nstig!

Edit: Die Spank Schrauben habe ich noch nicht bekommen. Aber ich fahre auch den Spike DM.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Stimmt, eine Titanfeder ist schon was feines. Haedillus Malus hatte mir mal seine Titanfeder geliehen. War schon schön, auch vom Ansprechverhalten her. Nur die Farbe passte nicht so ganz


Mit der Titanfeder ist mein Vivid im FR gerade noch 170g schwerer als der originale Luftdämpfer, da ist das Gewichtsargument für Luft schon verschwindend gering. Ich fand auch, dass die Titanfeder etwas softer anspricht als die Stahlfeder, kann aber auch an der generellen Toleranz gelegen haben...




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal überlegt, ob ich den Fox DHX mal ausprobieren sollte. Aber der VAN läuft so problemlos, dass ich den erst mal weiterfahren werde.


Ich bin absolut kein Freund des DHX (weder Coil noch Air), ich empfinde die Dinger einfach irgendwie als quarkig. Die Dämpfung kann mMn mit fast nichts auf dem Markt mithalten. Der RC4 ist zwar etwas besser geworden als die alten 3/4/5, aber immer noch nicht richtig super. Einen Van bin ich bisher nie gefahren, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass mir der auch besser gefallen würde.




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Bei den paar Kehren im Siebengebirge lief das FRX problemlos um die Ecke. Allerdings sind die auch nicht besonders eng, zum üben gerade richtig.


Ich werde das, wenn es so weit ist, mit einem direkten Vergleich auf den gleichen Trails testen. Ein kleines Bisschen mehr Schwerfälligkeit nehme ich in Kauf, wenn es dafür in den anderen Belangen besser läuft 




DoubleU schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als Affront gegenüber meine Person wie ihr hier unbekümmert und dreist über die Modifikationen eurer bereits gelieferten Bikes philosophiert!


Ich sehe das umgekehrt... ich tröste mich mit dem Fachgesimpel hier über die quälende Wartezeit weg 




othu schrieb:


> Kommt es nicht auch noch drauf an, ob man 185 oder 203mm fährt?





othu schrieb:


> Wenn du die üblichen Federhärterechner nimmst (ich nutze immer den von TFT Tune weil der bei mir eigentlich immer gut hinkommt), macht das sehr wohl einen Unterschied von bis zu 50lbs.


Ja, richtig. Wenn ich den Rechner mit meinem Gewicht füttere kommt bei 185 + firm Setup 295 raus und bei 203 + plush Setup 305 - passt meiner Meinung nach optimal für Touren- und Park-Setup 




othu schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade etwas irritiert, wie das bei Canyon läuft, ich versuche seit 2 Tagen telefonisch zu klären, ob mein Rad diese Woche verschickt wird oder nicht. Auf der Bestellbestätigung steht voraussichtlich kw32.
> 
> Da scheint es aber nicht mal Produktionspläne zu geben in die man mal rein schauen kann... unfassbar...
> [...]
> aber sowas unorganisiertes ist mir in den letzten 10Jahren nicht oft untergekommen...


Naja, die vorraussichtliche Lieferwoche ist ja nur eine grobe Hausnummer, die kann sich z. B. auch mal um 2 Wochen nach vorne verschieben.
Bei mir gab es ja zumindest die Info, dass mein Rad sich jetzt schon "in der Kommissionierung befindet". Als ich nachfragte, ob man in etwa sagen kann, wann das Rad dann fertig sein wird, wurde mir nichts konkretes gesagt, nur dass sie im System auch erst mehr sehen als das, wenn das Rad wirklich komplett fertig ist.
Das Canyon'sche Chaos ist ja mittlerweile schon regelrecht sprichwörtlich...! Das ist in der Tat kein neues Phenomän.




othu schrieb:


> Das Frameset ist jetzt übrigens 600Euro reduziert: 1149,- mit Cane Creek Double Barrel. Leider immer noch schwarz lackiert und kein Elox.


Oh, nicht schlecht! Aber immer noch nicht vergleichbar mit Komplettbike kaufen und sprengen


----------



## Bone-Breaker (14. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Ich wechsel den auch höchstens zwischen Hi/Lo wenn ich am Spot/Trail angekommen bin, bzw. wenn ich wieder zurück fahre
> 
> btw: hat noch wer sowas per Post bekommen?



Nein, ist bei mir noch nicht angekommen!


----------



## Nippes80 (14. August 2012)

ich fahre immer 203/lo
damit kann man alles fahren.
die karre ist dank der kurzen kettenstrebe immernoch super agil.


----------



## Get_down (14. August 2012)

Das wiegt doch nicht ernsthaft 3,9kg?!?!?


----------



## christophersch (14. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Das wiegt doch nicht ernsthaft 3,9kg?!?!?



Was soll 3,9 Kilo wiegen?
Der Canyon Rahmen wiegt 3,35 Kg (nachgewogen von einigen Usern hier)
Was die lackierte Version wiegt, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke aber mal so etwa 200-300g mehr.


----------



## Get_down (15. August 2012)

Mit Dämpfer? Bin grad bissl geshockt weil des Demo z.B auch
ned sooo schwer ist aber trotzdem 4,9kg wiegt. Also wenn der 
Umrechner recht hat... :O


----------



## anulu (15. August 2012)

Die 3,35kg sind ohne Dämpfer meines Wissens nach. Anders wäre das ein krasses gewicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. August 2012)

Ist selbst ohne Dämpfer ein krasses Gewicht. Wäre so leicht wie ein Glory.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. August 2012)

Das Frx ist auch eines der leichtesten Alu-DH Bikes. Leichter als ein Session 88
Gewichte mit Dämpfern täuschen immer. Zumal natürlich dann auch keine Stahlfeder mitgewogen werden darf. Allein die CC Stahlfeder hat bei mir schon 750g gewogen. 
Das Demo wiegt ohne Dämpfer ca. 4 Kilo. Die gehypte Carbon Variante 3,5kg


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. August 2012)

Ist schon nett so ein Gewicht aber speziell bei Alu wär mir da die Langzeithalbarkeit lieber. Ist ja nicht so als ob alle Sessions und Glorys ewig halten würden...


----------



## dia-mandt (15. August 2012)

du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass die sessions, glorys etc. alle hydroforming nutzen.
canyon hat standard rohre.


----------



## tamrac23 (15. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist selbst ohne Dämpfer ein krasses Gewicht. Wäre so leicht wie ein Glory.


Hi zusammen,

nur als Interesse: welcher Hersteller hat das Modell "Glory"?

Thx

Phil


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. August 2012)

Giant


----------



## dr.juggles (15. August 2012)

welche größe bei 1,85m fürs frx?
finde beim L die oberrohrlänge passend, aber das 47er sitzrohr ist schon recht lang für bergabbetrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (15. August 2012)

Ach Mönsch..., ich war schon ganz feucht im Schritt, dass ich evtl. bald mein Rockzone bekomme, erfahre aber gerade dass die allen Ernstes bis zu 24 h brauchen um eine Paypal-Zahlung zu löschen. Von der Klärung warum die erst gar nicht geklappt hat, aber nur noch Canyons Fehler sein kann, ganz zu schweigen. Was ein ****.


----------



## christophersch (15. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> welche größe bei 1,85m fürs frx?
> finde beim L die oberrohrlänge passend, aber das 47er sitzrohr ist schon recht lang für bergabbetrieb.



Nix da! "L" ist passend und da stört auch nix.


----------



## Bike_Ride (15. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> welche größe bei 1,85m fürs frx?
> finde beim L die oberrohrlänge passend, aber das 47er sitzrohr ist schon recht lang für bergabbetrieb.



Nur um die Aussage vom Christophersch nochmal zu verdeutlichen:
Ich bin 173 und fahre M. 
Hört auf ständig in die Daten zu schauen. Schnappt euch lieber eins, fahrt Probe und werdet glücklich 

@Haltbarkeit

Ich geh mal schwer davon aus, dass das FRX genau so gebaut wurde, dass es locker die meisten anderen leichten DH Rahmen überlebt.
Ist ja nicht so, als würde deren Konstrukteur irgendein no-Name-Hans sein.


----------



## othu (15. August 2012)

Laut Canyon Hotline ist irgendeine Komponente des FRX 6.0 ausgegangen, die gehen frühestens Ende nächster Woche in die Produktion und werden damit warscheinlich nicht vor kw35 ausgeliefert.


----------



## dia-mandt (15. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Hotline ist irgendeine Komponente des FRX 6.0 ausgegangen, die gehen frühestens Ende nächster Woche in die Produktion und werden damit warscheinlich nicht vor kw35 ausgeliefert.




der Rahmen


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Der Canyon Rahmen wiegt 3,35 Kg (nachgewogen von einigen Usern hier)


Ach, haben den echt schon ein paar gewogen? Ging völlig an mir vorbei. Ich werde meinen auch wiegen, zumal der ja eh direkt vollständig nackig gemacht wird  (nur die obere Lagerschale vom Steuersatz wird drin bleiben )




Get_down schrieb:


> Mit Dämpfer?


Das Gewicht käme hin, wenn es mit Dämpfer, aber ohne Feder wäre... ziemlich schwachsinnig, so ein Vergleich.




Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist selbst ohne Dämpfer ein krasses Gewicht. Wäre so leicht wie ein Glory.


Ist ja auch eher ein groß gewachsener Leichtfreerider als ein reinrassiges DH Bike  Und trotzdem ist es nicht so eine Coladose wie ein Session, wo man ja schon fast Angst haben muss, das Unterrohr feste anzufassen...!  Wie schon geschrieben, die Köpfe, die sich das Teil ausgedacht haben sind ja auch echt welche von der hellen Sorte 




christophersch schrieb:


> Allein die CC Stahlfeder hat bei mir schon 750g gewogen.


Wohoo! So viel wiegt mein aktueller Vivid (ok, nur 222 EBL) inkl. Ti-Feder...! 




dr.juggles schrieb:


> welche größe bei 1,85m fürs frx?
> finde beim L die oberrohrlänge passend, aber das 47er sitzrohr ist schon recht lang für bergabbetrieb.


Ganz klar L! Ich fahre mit 180/85 seit 3 Jahren ein Torque FR in M mit 44er Sitzrohr und hatte den Sattel NIE ganz versenkt, die Stütze war immer mindestens 6-7cm draußen. Die 3cm mehr beim L Rahmen werden mich also in keinstem Fall stören.




DoubleU schrieb:


> Ach Mönsch..., [...] Was ein ****.


Mein Mitgefühl ist dir gewiss. Sei stark! 




othu schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Hotline ist irgendeine Komponente des FRX 6.0 ausgegangen, die gehen frühestens Ende nächster Woche in die Produktion und werden damit warscheinlich nicht vor kw35 ausgeliefert.


FUUUUUUU...    Wehe, es kommt bei meinem auch zu Verzögerungen. Notfalls hol ich es ohne die Komponente ab, so lange es nicht der Steuersatz ist, brauch ichs eh nicht 
Bei mir sind die ersten Teile heute eingetroffen...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (15. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> FUUUUUUU...    Wehe, es kommt bei meinem auch zu Verzögerungen. Notfalls hol ich es ohne die Komponente ab, so lange es nicht der Steuersatz ist, brauch ichs eh nicht
> Bei mir sind die ersten Teile heute eingetroffen...



Mein Rad sollte später fertig werden weil...man höre und staune.... die Pedale nicht lieferbar wären. Die kamen dann allerdings als erstes bei mir an.

Dann hieß es die Lieferung würde sich verzögern weil...man höre und staune.... die separat bestellten Ergon-Griffe nicht lieferbar seien(Status laut Online-Shop: "Auf Lager").

Da habe ich auch gedacht ich steh im Wald, und habe Canyon geschrieben, ich würde das Rad auch ohne die Griffe abholen. Da ging das auf einmal alles sehr schnell.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Mein Rad sollte später fertig werden weil...man höre und staune.... die Pedale nicht lieferbar wären. Die kamen dann allerdings als erstes bei mir an.
> 
> Dann hieß es die Lieferung würde sich verzögern weil...man höre und staune.... die separat bestellten Ergon-Griffe nicht lieferbar seien(Status laut Online-Shop: "Auf Lager").
> 
> Da habe ich auch gedacht ich steh im Wald, und habe Canyon geschrieben, ich würde das Rad auch ohne die Griffe abholen. Da ging das auf einmal alles sehr schnell.


 "Canyon" und "Organisation" sind echt zwei Worte, die man ohne negierende Zusätze nicht in einen Satz packen darf 
Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass es bei mir an den mitbestellten Teilen (Schaltauge + 2 Schrauben, Kettenführung, Umwerfer-Adapter + Schrauben, Kettenstreben Schutz-Set) liegen sollte, wenn sich etwas verzögert, sind ja alles Standard-Teile, die an vielen Bikes zum Einsatz kommen. Aber bisher habe ich ja auch noch keine Info von einer Verspätung und die Website sagt auch jetzt immer noch "KW36"...


----------



## ComebackKid82 (16. August 2012)

Ich hab ja gestern meins zurückgeschickt und mir wurde KW 34 als Liefertermin zugesagt (fürs Neue)


----------



## othu (16. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> der Rahmen



Weißt du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (16. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Weißt du das?



Ich glaub das war nen Joke....


----------



## dia-mandt (16. August 2012)

Nein. Deswegen auch der smiley.
Sollte eher sagen, dass ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass Canyon die bestellte Rahmenmenge falsch kalkuliert hat.
Würde mich ja nicht wundern.
Es wird bestimmt wieder irgendeine Kleinigkeit sein, aber solange es am Zulieferer liegt, können die ja nichts dafür.


----------



## DoubleU (16. August 2012)

Ich glaube denen sind die Bikekartons ausgegangen und bei der aktuell kritischen Situation am weltweiten Kartonhandels-Markt ist das echt ein diffiziles Problem.

Ich hab nun 2 offene Zahlungen fÃ¼r das Bike in Paypal drinstehen und warte nun mal gespannt was passiert. Wundern wÃ¼rde es mich aktuell nur wenig, wenn sie nun nach 1,5 Wochen in denen nach Zahlung absolut NICHTS geschehen ist die 100 â¬ billigere/aktuelle lÃ¶schen und dafÃ¼r nun die andere/erste aktivieren, die 1,5 Wochen unbeachtet blieb, oder beide!!! lol, ich sehe es inzischen mit Galgenhumor, denn anders ist das nicht mehr zu ertragen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. August 2012)

Was mich schon die ganze Zeit wundert: Rockzone in rawrange in allen Größen ausverkauft, aber das Speedzone in allen Größen noch verfügbar - und die Rahmen sind ja identisch...! Wenn sie keine "Rawhmen" mehr in L haben gibts eine Ladung von denen, die nix kosten.  Andere Farben werden nicht akzeptiert!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. August 2012)

Mal was ganz anderes (wieder ein Bisschen Theorie-Gefasel zur Ablenkung ) :

Hat schon mal jemand ausprobiert, wie weit sich die Sattelstütze versenken lässt? Ich versuche mir gerade grob auszurechnen, wie ich erstens mit dem Auszug der Stütze i. V. m. der Versenkbarkeit zurechtkommen werde und ob eine KS LEV mit 15cm Hub ( = 435mm Länge) rein passen würde...
Auf den Fotos sieht es am vorderen Rand des Sitzrohrs danach aus, als würde die Biegung hier schon ziemlich früh beginnen, das hatte ich leider bisher so nicht beachtet  Am Foto auf der Website (vermutlich Größe M?) habe ich mal grob abgeschätzt, dass die Stütze nur ca. 20cm tief versenkbar ist, kommt halt drauf an, wie tief das Sitzrohr ausgerieben ist. +3cm für M -> L würde das immernoch bedeuten, dass die 350er Stütze bei maximaler Absenkung ca. 12cm raussteht. Jetzt am FR in M (gleiche Sitzrohrlänge wie das FRX in M) ist das Maß, so wie ich den Sattel normal absenke, bei 8-9cm - das wären also 6-7cm mehr als jetzt  Bei der vorgegebenen Mindesteinstecktiefe bis Unterkante Oberrohr (bei Gr. M abgeschätzt ~13cm, bei L etwas mehr) ist die 350er Stütze in der Länge eh schon sehr knapp, also keine Luft, um die noch zu kürzen. Das läuft wohl drauf raus, dass ich irgendwie mit dem Kompromiss leben muss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...und das passiert MIR - dem, der alles vorher bis ins kleinste Detail abwägt 

Was mich aber zumindest etwas positiv stimmt: die 150er LEV sollte eigentlich genau passen. Bei der ragt die Stütze ausgefahren bei maximaler Versenkung 215mm aus dem Rahmen, es müssen also 220mm versenkt werden, dass sollte gerade hinhauen. Bei voller Absenkung würde das 6,5cm Sattelüberstand (Mitte Klemmung bis Oberkante Sitzrohr) ergeben, also nur 1,5cm mehr als ich jetzt fahre, die größere Sitzrohrlänge mit eingerechnet. Damit könnte ich sehr gut leben, zumal ich den Sattel eh nur bei ganz steilem Kram so tief hatte und sich das ggf. durch etwas mehr Sag relativiert. Ich werde die LEV also wohl doch eher brauchen als mir (meinem Konto!) lieb ist...  aber die ist wohl eh erst wieder ab Ende September lieferbar.

Hat auch einen hübschen Nebeneffekt: ich könnte dann ohne irgendwelche funktionellen Einschränkungen mit Schraubklemme statt Schnellspanner fahren  (Tune Schraubwürger in orange auf die Wunschliste setzen - done! )


----------



## Bone-Breaker (16. August 2012)

Ich fahre am Rockzone ja die KS i950 mit 150mm Hub. Die kann ich ohne weiteres ganz im Sitzrohr(Rahmengröße L) versenken. Wenn sich die LEV hinsichtlich ihrer Gesamtlänge nicht allzu sehr von der i950 unterscheidet müsste das bei dir auch passen.

Wenn Du mal hier schaust: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/522503

dann kannst Du die Sattlestütze bis zu dem Punkt wo sie in den Kopf übergeht(also da wo das K steht) im Sitzrohr versenken.





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes (wieder ein Bisschen Theorie-Gefasel zur Ablenkung ) :
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand ausprobiert, wie weit sich die Sattelstütze versenken lässt? Ich versuche mir gerade grob auszurechnen, wie ich erstens mit dem Auszug der Stütze i. V. m. der Versenkbarkeit zurechtkommen werde und ob eine KS LEV mit 15cm Hub ( = 435mm Länge) rein passen würde...
> Auf den Fotos sieht es am vorderen Rand des Sitzrohrs danach aus, als würde die Biegung hier schon ziemlich früh beginnen, das hatte ich leider bisher so nicht beachtet  Am Foto auf der Website (vermutlich Größe M?) habe ich mal grob abgeschätzt, dass die Stütze nur ca. 20cm tief versenkbar ist, kommt halt drauf an, wie tief das Sitzrohr ausgerieben ist. +3cm für M -> L würde das immernoch bedeuten, dass die 350er Stütze bei maximaler Absenkung ca. 12cm raussteht. Jetzt am FR in M (gleiche Sitzrohrlänge wie das FRX in M) ist das Maß, so wie ich den Sattel normal absenke, bei 8-9cm - das wären also 6-7cm mehr als jetzt  Bei der vorgegebenen Mindesteinstecktiefe bis Unterkante Oberrohr (bei Gr. M abgeschätzt ~13cm, bei L etwas mehr) ist die 350er Stütze in der Länge eh schon sehr knapp, also keine Luft, um die noch zu kürzen. Das läuft wohl drauf raus, dass ich irgendwie mit dem Kompromiss leben muss
> ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Rockzone ja die KS i950 mit 150mm Hub. Die kann ich ohne weiteres ganz im Sitzrohr(Rahmengröße L) versenken. Wenn sich die LEV hinsichtlich ihrer Gesamtlänge nicht allzu sehr von der i950 unterscheidet müsste das bei dir auch passen.


Ich habe gerade mal ein Wenig "rumgegoogelt"... die Einbaulängen und Hübe scheinen bei KS immer fix zusammenzuhängen und auch bei i950 und LEV gleich zu sein, ergo: die 150er i950 scheint auch 435mm lang zu sein und die 150er LEV wird somit wohl passen 
Ich wollte mir die ja eh holen, von daher...  Nur muss man eben als "armer Student" ein Bisschen bedacht mit seinen wenigen Schäfchen umgehen. Aber da ich nächsten Monat aus dem Wohnheim ausziehe, steht im Oktober die Rückzahlung der Kaution (~500 bucks) an 


_EDIT:_
Kann mir jemand sagen, was das FRX für ein Sitzrohr-Maß hat? Auch 34,9? Bei den Klemmen steht jeweils nur das Maß der Stütze und das bringt einen ja leider nicht so viel weiter


----------



## psx0407 (16. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was das FRX für ein Sitzrohr-Maß hat? Auch 34,9?


ist 30,9 !

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=10&supportcenter_articles_id=151&page=1

psx0407


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ist 30,9 !
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=10&supportcenter_articles_id=151&page=1


Lies meine Frage nochmal (bis zum Ende!) und Ã¼berdenke deine Antwort...  (Tip: Sitzrohr â  SattelstÃ¼tze!)


@ dia-mandt: du hast deine Klemme doch ausgetauscht? Welches MaÃ hat die neue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (16. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand ausprobiert, wie weit sich die Sattelstütze versenken lässt?


Ich habs mal mit der Stütze von meinem Hardtail ausprobiert (die ist etwas dünner) und die ging gute 30cm rein (30,7cm).



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> _EDIT:_
> Kann mir jemand sagen, was das FRX für ein Sitzrohr-Maß hat? Auch 34,9?



Kommt hin, allerdings nur mit nem Zollstock nachgemessen.


----------



## simdiem (16. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos sieht es am vorderen Rand des Sitzrohrs danach aus, als würde die Biegung hier schon ziemlich früh beginnen, das hatte ich leider bisher so nicht beachtet  Am Foto auf der Website (vermutlich Größe M?) habe ich mal grob abgeschätzt, dass die Stütze nur ca. 20cm tief versenkbar ist, kommt halt drauf an, wie tief das Sitzrohr ausgerieben ist.



Da hat der Herr Smubob aber ein Adlerauge gehabt.  Gerade an meinem FRX M gemessen. Ich kann die Stütze max 20,5 cm versenken, dann verklemmt Sie sich im Sitzrohr. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Get_down (16. August 2012)

Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich von der netten Canyon-Dame erfahren, dass ich meine neuen Beläge anscheinend zu krass eingefahren habe..... -> unwiderruflich verglast... Also neue Beläge bestellt. Einfahren tue ich sie auf dem Flachen mit kurzen Bremsungen, dass sie nicht zu heiss werden so weit bin ich. (Hoff ich, dass das stimmt) Doch was mache ich wenn die Beläge verglasen, das tritt doch auch bei eingefahrenen Belägen auf? Mr.Google spuckt da nix einheitliches aus und mit 120er Schleifpapier abschleifen bringt nix.....  Kann mir mal einer die Prozedur erklären?
Übrigens hat bei mir mit meinem Bike alles geklappt und den Service find ich auch gut.... Was habt ihr alle


----------



## simdiem (16. August 2012)

Schleifpapier mit Tape auf plane Oberfläche kleben. Beläge gründlich abschleifen, bis die Verglasung entfernt ist. Beläge einbauen. Einbremsen. Fertig. 

Schleifpapier zw. 100 und 400 je nach Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Get_down (16. August 2012)

Präzise    Wie erkenne ich dass sie nicht mehr verglast sind?
Wie bestellt man bei Miles Racing? Will die gesinterten haben, finde aber keinen Bestell-Button..... Ich wer da noch verrückt! Wenn ich Montag da erst anrufen kann, bekomme ich die frühestens Mittwoch....
FUUUUU :kotz:


----------



## simdiem (16. August 2012)

Das ist verglast: http://www.abload.de/img/bremse_1apbb.jpg

zu erkennen an der spiegelartigen glasigen Oberfläche. Einfach runterschleifen bis wieder matt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (16. August 2012)

Oki


----------



## Get_down (16. August 2012)

Und bei meinen organischen Belägen (QUAD) sind metall Splitter drin (?), die dürfen aber glänzen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Ich habs mal mit der Stütze von meinem Hardtail ausprobiert (die ist etwas dünner) und die ging gute 30cm rein (30,7cm).


Hmm, das hat zwar als Maß ansich relativ wenig Aussagekraft, verdeutlicht aber genau das Problem: dadurch, dass der Bogen auf der Vorderseite des Sitzrohrs zwar "sanft", aber schon recht früh beginnt, ist da ansich im Rohr trotzdem bis relativ weit runter Platz - so, dass eine etwas dünnere Stütze sogar >30cm rein rutscht. Eine 30,9er wird allerdings deutlich früher schon klemmen, weil sie eng im Rohr sitzt und beim kleinsten Anzeichen einer Biegung stecken bleiben wird.
Trotzdem danke fürs Ausprobieren! 



nukular2008 schrieb:


> Kommt hin, allerdings nur mit nem Zollstock nachgemessen.


Hmm, dann muss ich hoffen, dass die Schraubklemme in 34,9 passt - oder hoffen, dass noch jemand die konkrete Info postet. Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut - bei meiner Klemme vom alten Torque stehen die Maße auf dem Ring unter dem Hebel: "SP Ø 31.6 mm - ST Ø 36.0 mm" ...ich dachte immer, das alte Torque hätte (auch) ein 34,9er Sitzrohr. Aber dann dürfte 34,9/30,9mm ja rein von der Verhältnismäßigkeit genau passen  Dann werde ich mir wohl dieses wunderhübsche und 10g leichte Teil leisten:







simdiem schrieb:


> Da hat der Herr Smubob aber ein Adlerauge gehabt.  Gerade an meinem FRX M gemessen. Ich kann die Stütze max 20,5 cm versenken, dann verklemmt Sie sich im Sitzrohr.


Naja, eher ziemlich gut gemessen und gerechnet  Wenn sich der Mathematiker nicht mit elementarster Geometrie und Dreisatz zu helfen wüsste, wäre ja auch schlimm!  Einfach das Bild aufm Display vergrößert, die 440mm Sitzrohrlänge als Referenzmaß genommen, die Länge von Oberkante Sitzrohr bis zum Beginn der Biegung abgemessen und dann ausgerechnet. 
Danke fürs Nachmessen 




Get_down schrieb:


> Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich von der netten Canyon-Dame erfahren, dass ich meine neuen Beläge anscheinend zu krass eingefahren habe..... -> unwiderruflich verglast... Also neue Beläge bestellt. Einfahren tue ich sie auf dem Flachen mit kurzen Bremsungen, dass sie nicht zu heiss werden so weit bin ich. (Hoff ich, dass das stimmt) Doch was mache ich wenn die Beläge verglasen, das tritt doch auch bei eingefahrenen Belägen auf? Mr.Google spuckt da nix einheitliches aus und mit 120er Schleifpapier abschleifen bringt nix.....  Kann mir mal einer die Prozedur erklären?


Also normal verglasen Beläge, wenn man die Bremse viel schleifen lässt. Ob die Beläge davor eingefahren waren oder nicht, ändert da relativ wenig. Es gibt allerdings auch Beläge die leichter verglasen als andere...! So sind Koolstop Beläge bei mir gar nicht verglast - haben sich aber auch runtergebremst wie Kreide  Die alten originalen Hope Beläge waren unterirdisch, die hatte ich trotz vernünftiger Bremstechnik irgendwann so weit, dass die wie ein Spiegel und "unabschleifbar" waren. Die originalen Beläge meiner V2 sind jetzt allerdings top. Die alten Trickstuff Beläge waren auch genial, gibts aber nicht mehr bzw. nur noch Restposten und bei den neuen sind die Erfahrungen wohl eher gemischt...

Anschleifen mit 120er-250er Schleifpapier sollte eigentlich aber meistens funktionieren, wenn nicht, sind die schon extrem verdichtet.

Einbremsen: ca. 20 Bremsungen in der Ebene aus ~20km/h bis runter auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Zuerst dezent bremsen (aber nicht nur schleifen lassen!), von Mal zu Mal ein Bisschen kräftiger, aber keine Vollbremsung.




Get_down schrieb:


> Und bei meinen organischen Belägen (QUAD) sind metall Splitter drin (?), die dürfen aber glänzen?


Schonmal Metallspäne gesehen, die nicht glänzen, wenn drüber geschliffen/gerieben wird?


----------



## Bike_Ride (17. August 2012)

Hilft zwar nur bedingt: 
Ich hab mir ne Sattelklemme in 34,9mm von Sixpack geholt.
Die Passt ohne Probleme!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Hilft zwar nur bedingt:
> Ich hab mir ne Sattelklemme in 34,9mm von Sixpack geholt.
> Die Passt ohne Probleme!


Hilft nicht nur bedingt, trifft den Vogel doch genau zwischen die Augen! Danke  *Schraubwürger 34,9 - so gut wie bestellt*


----------



## othu (17. August 2012)

Auch hier nochmal die Frage weil die Info für mich neu ist:

Ist auf den RAW Rahmen noch Klarlack oder sind die sonstwie beschicktet?


----------



## psx0407 (17. August 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Hilft zwar nur bedingt:
> Ich hab mir ne Sattelklemme in 34,9mm von Sixpack geholt.
> Die Passt ohne Probleme!



ich versteh´s grad nicht und bitte um eure hilfe:
habe mein frx noch nicht, habe mir aber eine schwarze sattelklemme von sixpack geholt => in 30,9, weil auf der canyon-hp ein maß von 30,9 steht.

habe ich dann sattelstützendurchmesser mit sattelrohrdurchmesser verwechselt ?

psx0407


----------



## Bone-Breaker (17. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ich versteh´s grad nicht und bitte um eure hilfe:
> habe mein frx noch nicht, habe mir aber eine schwarze sattelklemme von sixpack geholt => in 30,9, weil auf der canyon-hp ein maß von 30,9 steht.
> 
> habe ich dann sattelstützendurchmesser mit sattelrohrdurchmesser verwechselt ?
> ...



Eindeutig JA


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal die Frage weil die Info für mich neu ist:
> 
> Ist auf den RAW Rahmen noch Klarlack oder sind die sonstwie beschicktet?


So sehr vertraust du mir... 




psx0407 schrieb:


> habe ich dann sattelstützendurchmesser mit sattelrohrdurchmesser verwechselt ?


----------



## Get_down (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schonmal Metallspäne gesehen, die nicht glänzen, wenn drüber geschliffen/gerieben wird?


Eben deshalb "dürfen" sie glänzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (17. August 2012)

Moin in die Runde

Ich fahre die Stitched Sattelklemme. Leicht, schön (mMn) und die Klemmkraft ist auch Super. Sie würde fast besser noch an einen Raw Rahmen passen. Du kannst ja evtl. Mal bei Canyon anfragen, ob sie noch welche übrig haben... ..?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So sehr vertraust du mir...



Doppelt genäht hält besser! Oder so ähnlich 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


>



Sagen wir mal so:
Außendurchmesser der Sattelstütze = Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs

Da die Klemme aber außen um das Sitzrohr herumführt, muss die Sattelklemme natürlich einen größeren Durchmesser haben, denn da ist ja auch noch einiges an Material, gell!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Eben deshalb "dürfen" sie glänzen







christophersch schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Stitched Sattelklemme. Leicht, schön (mMn) und die Klemmkraft ist auch Super. Sie würde fast besser noch an einen Raw Rahmen passen. Du kannst ja evtl. Mal bei Canyon anfragen, ob sie noch welche übrig haben... ..?


Moin nach Hamburch 
Habe ich mir gerade angeschaut... die, die man auf dem Foto deines Stitched sieht, richtig? Gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so... aber danke für den Einwurf!  Vor allem verglichen mit dem Teil, das ich oben gepostet habe, kann die nur verlieren - meinem Geschmack nach 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Doppelt genäht hält besser! Oder so ähnlich


Wenn man pingelig ist (oder seine Tage hat), könnte man das auch so auffassen, dass er denkt, ich verbreite hier Unwahrheiten 

@ othu: ich mach nachher mal n Foto von meinem Rahmen, man sieht es auf keinem, das ich bisher habe...




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so:
> Außendurchmesser der Sattelstütze = Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs


 jedem Maschbauer dürften sich beim Anblick dieser Zeilen sämtliche Fußnägel aufrollen... zum Glück bin ich keiner und mir gehts noch gut 


Ich hänge gerade im "Berater-Chat" von Bike-Components... entweder hat der Kollege gerade VIEL zu tun oder er braucht gringend mal 20ml Koffein i.v.


----------



## othu (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn man pingelig ist (oder seine Tage hat), könnte man das auch so auffassen, dass er denkt, ich verbreite hier Unwahrheiten
> 
> @ othu: ich mach nachher mal n Foto von meinem Rahmen, man sieht es auf keinem, das ich bisher habe...




So ein Schmarn, ich wollte diese Info nur schnell validieren und hatte Sorge, die würde in dem anderen Thread untergehen weil es da ja vorrangig um andere Sachen geht.
Und ich muss zugeben, erfreut bin ich über diese Info nicht! Ich hatte mich auf echtes RAW eingestellt...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> jedem Maschbauer dürften sich beim Anblick dieser Zeilen sämtliche Fußnägel aufrollen... zum Glück bin ich keiner und mir gehts noch gut



Also ich will mich hier nicht um zehntel, hundertstel oder tausendstel Milimeter streiten, nicht wahr. Schließlich wird Pi ja auch immer nur näherungsweise angegeben.


----------



## psx0407 (17. August 2012)

verkaufe sattelklemme 30,9 von sixpack !
nagelneu, frisch aus der verpackung !


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> So ein Schmarn, ich wollte diese Info nur schnell validieren und hatte Sorge, die würde in dem anderen Thread untergehen weil es da ja vorrangig um andere Sachen geht.


Über die Portion Ironie, die eigentlich in jedem meiner Postings steckt, sollte ich dich doch nicht aufklären müssen? 




othu schrieb:


> Und ich muss zugeben, erfreut bin ich über diese Info nicht! Ich hatte mich auf echtes RAW eingestellt...


Da hättest du besser vorher mal gefragt  (Spaß!) Aber im Ernst, das ist in Canyon Kreisen bekannt und man sieht das auch auf jedam Foto eines Bikes in raw...! Schau dir zum Vergleich doch z. B. mal ein nackiges Alutech oder Nicolai an, das sieht GANZ anders aus. Die Optik von Canyon-Raw ist viel matter. Aber wie gesagt, die Beschichtung ist extrem haltbar! Mein FR hat in den 3 Jahren echt was mitgemacht und sieht noch super aus. Vor allem fallen die dezent verstreuten Macken auch bei "coated raw" nicht auf. Fotos kommen gleich...




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also ich will mich hier nicht um zehntel, hundertstel oder tausendstel Milimeter streiten, nicht wahr. Schließlich wird Pi ja auch immer nur näherungsweise angegeben.






Ansonsten: siehe Kommentar unterm ersten Zitat dieses Postings 




psx0407 schrieb:


> verkaufe sattelklemme 30,9 von sixpack !
> nagelneu, frisch aus der verpackung !


----------



## othu (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Optik von Canyon-Raw ist viel matter. Aber wie gesagt, die Beschichtung ist extrem haltbar!



Mag ja sein, aber heißt wohl leider auch, dass man das Orange und den Aufdruck auf dem Unterrohr nicht ohne weiteres wegbekommt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber heißt wohl leider auch, dass man das Orange und den Aufdruck auf dem Unterrohr nicht ohne weiteres wegbekommt...


Ja, das stimmt. Die blauen und grünen Unterrohr-Schriftzüge sind wohl nur Aufkleber, aber eine Unterrohr-Schutzfolie mit schwarzer Schrift gibts nicht...

PS: werden bei euch im Posting 2 über diesem hier unterhalb des eingebundenen Videos auch keine Smilies angezeigt? Da sollten 2 sein...

PPS: LEV + Schraubwürger bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Die blauen und grünen Unterrohr-Schriftzüge sind wohl nur Aufkleber, aber eine Unterrohr-Schutzfolie mit schwarzer Schrift gibts nicht...



Na, das macht ja Sinn. In allen Farben gibt es die Folie, nur nicht in transparent mit schwarzer Schrift??? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die den Schriftzug auf den Rahmen lackieren.


----------



## othu (17. August 2012)

Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass das "CANYON" auf dem Oberrohr, das "TORQUE" auf dem Unterrrohr und das orange am Sitz-/Oberrohr lackiert ist.

Kann mir einer der Speedzone Besitzer definitiv sagen, ob das stimmt, oder ob das Aufkleber sind?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (17. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass das "CANYON" auf dem Oberrohr, das "TORQUE" auf dem Unterrrohr und das orange am Sitz-/Oberrohr lackiert ist.
> 
> Kann mir einer der Speedzone Besitzer definitiv sagen, ob das stimmt, oder ob das Aufkleber sind?



Also das "Canyon" am Oberrohr ist lackiert, oder zumindest mit Klarlack bedeckt. Der Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr ist zumindest beim Rockzone ein transparenter Aufkleber mit schwarzer Schrift.


----------



## DoubleU (17. August 2012)

Gerade Kommissionierungsmail erhalten...endlich.


----------



## Xplosion51 (17. August 2012)

kann ich ein FRX12´ auch mit 175er statt 170er kurbel fahren ?


----------



## Get_down (17. August 2012)

Denk scho. Is ja nur die Länge, wird halt knapp mit der Pedal-Freiheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fotos kommen gleich...


Hat sich dann wegen Kater mit verletztem Fuß, PC-Support für die Frau und den Bedürfnissen meines Magens doch ein wenig verzögert 

@ othu: here they are:













In der maximalen Auflösung sieht man es jeweils noch etwas besser. Auf dem letzten Bild ist auch der leichte Drünstich der Beschichtung etwas zu erkennen.




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Na, das macht ja Sinn. In allen Farben gibt es die Folie, nur nicht in transparent mit schwarzer Schrift??? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die den Schriftzug auf den Rahmen lackieren.


Naja, ist halt so...! Also wenn das wie bei meinem ist, dann ist das entweder vor dem Beschichten auflackiert, was ist STARK bezweifle, da bei den alten Torques winzigste Schrift mit dabei ist, siehe 1. Foto. Oder es ist eine ganz dünne Folie die eben unter der Beschichtung ist.




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also das "Canyon" am Oberrohr ist lackiert, oder zumindest mit Klarlack bedeckt. *Der Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr ist zumindest beim Rockzone ein transparenter Aufkleber mit schwarzer Schrift.*


Das weißt du doch gar nicht!? Oder hast du den Aufkleber schon so weit abgezogen, dass du gesehen hast, dass die Schrift mit ab geht...? 




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> kann ich ein FRX12´ auch mit 175er statt 170er kurbel fahren ?


Das will ich sehr hoffen! Wenn nicht stehe ich ganz schön blöd da mit meiner 175er Hone... 

Habe gerade mal in meinen Fotos gewühlt... ist mit der 170er schon eng:




(leider nur ein ranziges Handyfoto)

Ich denke aber, dass das passt.


----------



## simdiem (18. August 2012)

Zu dem Kurbeldingens kann ich was beitragen  : Ich habe eine 170er Kurbel und nicht gerade dicke Pedale montiert. Bei ordentlich Federwegsausnutzung und wenn die Pedale nicht 100% waagrecht sind, kommt es bei z.B.einer Wurzel zum heftigen Einschlag. Trackflip in der Low Position. Sprich, man bleibt sehr gerne hängen. Hab auf die Art und Weise schon mehrere Einschläge gehabt und mir schon so einige Pins rausgerissen. Seitdem weiß ich auch, dass Pedale Verschleißteile sind.  

Mal ne andere Frage. Macht es Sinn seine Downhillschlappen tubeless zu fahren ?  Oder ist das aufgrund des geringen Druckes hirnschiss?


----------



## Xplosion51 (18. August 2012)

der hinterbau FRX 12 ist ja dem Torquehinterbau seit 2010 ähnlich/identisch.

Aber die angesprochene Tretlagerhöhe könnte unterschied machen ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 170er Kurbel und nicht gerade dicke Pedale montiert. Bei ordentlich Federwegsausnutzung und wenn die Pedale nicht 100% waagrecht sind, kommt es bei z.B.einer Wurzel zum heftigen Einschlag. Trackflip in der Low Position. Sprich, man bleibt sehr gerne hängen. Hab auf die Art und Weise schon mehrere Einschläge gehabt und mir schon so einige Pins rausgerissen. Seitdem weiß ich auch, dass Pedale Verschleißteile sind.


Ja, das Phänomen habe ich bei meinem FR auch ab und zu. Wenn man irgendwo mal "Zwischengas" geben will, sollte man schon den Untergrund im Auge haben. Ich habe mit bei meinen Vaults auch leider schon ein Pin-Gewinde durch einen massiven Fels-Aufsetzer ziemlich zervögelt, aber das Gewinde hat es zum Glück überlebt. Deshalb habe ich jetzt an den gefährdeten Stellen (die insg. 4 Pins die beim Fahren vorne-außen-unten sein können) die Stahl-Pins gegen Alu-Pins getauscht. Die originalen Stahl-Pins der Vault sind leider "zu" stabil -> es gibt zuerst der Pedalkörper nach, nicht der Pin - so wie das mMn sein sollte. Ist vielleicht keine schlechte Idee für viele von euch  Für den Fall der Vault kann ich euch den Tipp geben, dass die Pins für die Sixpack Icon 1a passen. Die gibts als Komplettset (~40 St.) für knapp 20 und für die Fussel-Tuner gibts die auch in allen erdenklichen Elox-Farben 
Über kurz oder lang werde ich mir dann wohl auch besser noch eine 170er Kurbel holen. Mal drauf lauern, ob man die schwarze XT vielleicht mal irgendwo günstig kriegt. Wenn ich irgendwann doch noch auf 1-fach umsteige, muss eh der komplette Antriebsstrang neu, da fällt die Kurbel kaum noch ins Gewicht 




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> der hinterbau FRX 12 ist ja dem Torquehinterbau seit 2010 ähnlich/identisch.


Identisch sicher nicht. Und ähnlich kann genau das Quäntchen unterschiedlich sein, das es verhagelt. Aber ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass es wegen der 5mm Probleme am Hinterbau gibt...




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Aber die angesprochene Tretlagerhöhe könnte unterschied machen ?


Ja, eben das schon. Das normale Torque hat 22mm TL-Überhöhung - genau so viel wie mein FR mit 180er Gabel. Wenn man das FRX also auf Hi (TL +20) fährt, macht das fast keinen Unterschied, abgesehen vom evtl. höheren Sag. Auf Lo (TL +10) wirds natürlich schon etwas enger...




simdiem schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Macht es Sinn seine Downhillschlappen tubeless zu fahren ?  Oder ist das aufgrund des geringen Druckes hirnschiss?


Kommt drauf an... generell ist es sogar extrem sinnvoll, DH-Schlappen Tubeless zu fahren, denn eben genau bei den geringen Drücken ist ja das Durchschlag- -> Snakebite-Risiko am größten - und eben das gibt es bei tubeless nicht. ABER das würde ich nur mit echten Tubeless-Felgen (also nicht so ein halbgarer Kompromiss-Kram wie Flow etc.) und UST-Reifen machen. Denn sonst ist das Risiko zu groß, dass es den Reifen mal zumindest minimal aus dem Sitz zieht -> buuuuuuurp -> nachpumpen oder ins Tal schieben


----------



## Get_down (18. August 2012)

Ich glaub ich hab des schonmal gefragt, bin aber zu faul zum suchen, und wehe irgendeiner zitiert den einen Post von mir, aber wie bestellt man bei milesracing.com? Es gibt nen Warenkorb, aber keine Bestell-Buttons.... Hab kein Bock (bis Montag) auf deren email zu warten


----------



## simdiem (19. August 2012)

@ Smudidibob  

Du hast es dir gewünscht, ich hatte Mitleid mit dir  : KLICK 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an... generell ist es sogar extrem sinnvoll, DH-Schlappen Tubeless zu fahren, denn eben genau bei den geringen Drücken ist ja das Durchschlag- -> Snakebite-Risiko am größten - und eben das gibt es bei tubeless nicht. ABER das würde ich nur mit echten Tubeless-Felgen (also nicht so ein halbgarer Kompromiss-Kram wie Flow etc.) und UST-Reifen machen. Denn sonst ist das Risiko zu groß, dass es den Reifen mal zumindest minimal aus dem Sitz zieht -> buuuuuuurp -> nachpumpen oder ins Tal schieben



Ich habe als Bikeparksatz jetzt einen Sun Ringle A.D.D. Expert . Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das anständige Tubelessfelgen sind !?!? 
Reifen sind für Bikepark die werksseitige Reifen Kombo: Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5"DW Super Tacky, Minion Highroller 2,4'' DW  
Allerdings habe ich keinen Plan ob das UST Reifen sind. 

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen UST und Tubeless Ready?  Meinst du ich kann mit den oben genannten Reifen ein Tubeless Satz aufbauen?

Gruß Simon

Tante Edith: Hier sind gute Infos zu Tubeless. Allerdings, die Frage bleibt ob das auch mit den Maxxis geht?


----------



## Xplosion51 (19. August 2012)

hat die low / high einstellung mit 185 oder 203 mm zu tun ?


----------



## simdiem (19. August 2012)

Es gibt 

185 High 
185 Low 
203 High 
203 Low

alles mim Trackflip einstellbar.


----------



## Get_down (19. August 2012)

Low ist doch der 64° und High der 65°? Oder?


----------



## Xplosion51 (19. August 2012)

mit 180er oder 200er gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (19. August 2012)




----------



## dia-mandt (19. August 2012)

Also ich fahre 175er xt kurbelarme und ich bin gerade in saalbach und noch nirgends hängen geblieben. Alles kein thema.
Läuft wie die sau die karre. 
Hammer. Noch immer, obwohl ich es schon lange habe bin ich immer wieder froh es gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Xplosion51 (19. August 2012)

framekit ist ja momentan 1149


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @ Smudidibob


 Wenn schon, dann bitte "Le Smou", Herr Simdiebim  (Wer hier ist alt genug, das dazu passende Lied zu kennen...? )




simdiem schrieb:


> Du hast es dir gewünscht, ich hatte Mitleid mit dir  : KLICK


Bist ein Schatz  Dann habe ich ja richtig gehandelt, denn der besagte Schraubwürger ist bereits bestellt (hatte ich oben irgendwo rein-editiert...).




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich habe als Bikeparksatz jetzt einen Sun Ringle A.D.D. Expert . Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das anständige Tubelessfelgen sind !?!?
> Reifen sind für Bikepark die werksseitige Reifen Kombo: Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5"DW Super Tacky, Minion Highroller 2,4'' DW
> Allerdings habe ich keinen Plan ob das UST Reifen sind.


Die Felgen sind keine UST-Felgen. Das ist im Prinzip wie bei den Reifen, die sind nur "Tubeless ready" - will heißen, man kann sie mit abdichtendem Rimtape und Milch auf Tubeless umbauen. Ist also kein "echtes" UST. Die Reifen sind auch standard, UST würde draufstehen, heißt bei Maxxis afaik "LUST"  




simdiem schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen UST und Tubeless Ready?  Meinst du ich kann mit den oben genannten Reifen ein Tubeless Satz aufbauen?


Siehe oben. UST Felgen haben normal innen ein vollständig geschlossenes Profil, man braucht (egal ob tubeless oder mit Schlauch) kein Felgenband, die Speichennippel werden von außen eingesetzt. UST-Felgen haben auch einen festeren Reifen-Sitz.
UST Reifen sind in erster Linie mal dicht, was normale Reifen nicht unbedingt sind, u. a. deshalb die Milch, und haben auch eine stabilere Flanke und ebenfalls einen festeren Sitz in der Felge, eben passend zu den UST-Felgen. TL-ready Reifen haben einen TL-geeigneten Reifenwulst, halten aber ohne Milch nicht dicht.
Beispiel am Rande: ich hole mir für mein Hardtail fürs Hinterrad einen UST-Reifen, fahre den aber ganz normal mit Schlauch auf Standard-Felge, einfach nur wegen der steiferen Karkasse. Ist am Hardtail gesünder für Schlauch und Felge  Und wer weiß, vielleicht probiere ich da auch mal das "Ghetto-TL" aus. Aber erst, wenn ich da eine Subrosa Evo eingespeicht habe...




simdiem schrieb:


> Allerdings, die Frage bleibt ob das auch mit den Maxxis geht?


Gehen tut (fast) alles  Mit Ausnahme von manchen non-UST-Reifen, die man mit Milch einfach nicht dicht kriegt. Also den Vorteil der Pannensicherheit in Puncto Snakebite hast du natürlich, den super-festen Sitz eines UST-Reifens auf einer UST-Felge aber nicht. MIR wäre das für Park/DH zu riskant...! Zumal das Restrisiko das Abspringens selbst bei Real-UST immernoch besteht, da ja kein in sich geschlossender Schlauch den Reifen wieder in den Sitz zurückdrücken kann.




simdiem schrieb:


> Es gibt
> 
> 185 High
> 185 Low
> ...


...oder mit anderen Worten...


Xplosion51 schrieb:


> hat die low / high einstellung mit 185 oder 203 mm zu tun ?


nein, sie sind unabhängig voneinander einstellbar. 




Get_down schrieb:


> Low ist doch der 64° und High der 65°? Oder?


Low = 64°, Tretlager + 10mm. High = 65°, Tretlager +20mm




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> mit 180er oder 200er gabel?


Das ist wurscht! Die Gabeln haben alle etwa die gleiche Einbaulänge. Beispiel: Totem/Lyrik 180 hat 565mm, die Boxxer ist mit 571mm angegeben, wobei man da ja ein paar mm Spielraum hat.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich fahre 175er xt kurbelarme und ich bin gerade in saalbach und noch nirgends hängen geblieben. Alles kein thema.
> Läuft wie die sau die karre.
> Hammer. Noch immer, obwohl ich es schon lange habe bin ich immer wieder froh es gekauft zu haben.


Beides freut mich sehr, zu lesen


----------



## benni260 (19. August 2012)

Der standartmäßig verbaute Sattel "SDG I-Fly C" vom Playzone ist ja schon schwer hart oder irre ich mich da? Also wenn die Tour mal länger als ne Stunde dauert wirds unbequem. Welche Sattel könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. August 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Der standartmäßig verbaute Sattel                                                                                                                       "SDG I-Fly C" vom Playzone ist ja schon schwer hart oder irre ich mich da? Also wenn die Tour mal länger als ne Stunde dauert mit wirds unbequem. Welche Sattel könnt ihr empfehlen?



Stimmt, der Sattel ist definitiv nicht tourentauglich. Ist ja auch nicht der originäre Einsatzbereich der Bikes. Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren einen SQLab 611 Active in 15 cm Breite und bin damit super zufrieden. Allerdings kostet das Teil auch knapp 140.


----------



## benni260 (19. August 2012)

Ich glaub da kommts auch bisschen auf die Breite oder? Der Selle italia von meinem Yellowstone macht sich prima. Natürlich wenn man länger als 3 Stunden fährt wirds dann auch mal unbequem.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. August 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da kommts auch bisschen auf die Breite oder? Der Selle italia von meinem Yellowstone macht sich prima. Natürlich wenn man länger als 3 Stunden fährt wirds dann auch mal unbequem.



Es kommt definitiv auf die Breite an, und die meisten Sättel sind einfach zu schmal. Ich bin früher auch mit einem schmalen Selle Italia gefahren und es war eine absolute Umstellung, aber ich möchte den Sattel nicht mehr missen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Sattel der natürlichen Beckenbewegung folgt und so zusätzlich den Rücken und die Sitzknochen entlastet. Mit den SQLab-Sätteln kannst Du auch mehr als drei Stunden fahren ohne das es merklich unbequem wird.


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. August 2012)

so, mal eben die letzten 10 seiten gelesen, 2 wochen abstinenz ist schon fast etwas zu lange, zumindest vom nachholen.

ich fahre den alten i-fly, DER ist hart, der neue i-fly c ist dagegen ein richtig weicher tourensattel. aber sättel sind immer was persönliches, das einzige wo es relativ egal ist sind die disziplinen bei denen man mehr steht, dh, 4x, dirt zb. und ein bisschen mehr geld ausgeben lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. August 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> so, mal eben die letzten 10 seiten gelesen, 2 wochen abstinenz ist schon fast etwas zu lange, zumindest vom nachholen.
> 
> ich fahre den alten i-fly, DER ist hart, der neue i-fly c ist dagegen ein richtig weicher tourensattel. aber sättel sind immer was persönliches, das einzige wo es relativ egal ist sind die disziplinen bei denen man mehr steht, dh, 4x, dirt zb. und ein bisschen mehr geld ausgeben lohnt sich



Also ich weiß ja nicht, wieviel Hornhaut Du bereits im verlängerten Rücken angesammelt hast, aber der I-Fly C mag zwar gepolstert sein, aber weich ist der nicht. Allein die ganze Bauweise spricht dagegen und für Touren taugt der gar nichts, es sei denn Du fährst die ganze Zeit im Stehen.


----------



## Get_down (19. August 2012)

Ich libe den Sattel, aber ich fahr ja DH und maximal 20 Minuten zum Trail...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (20. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ich libe den Sattel, aber ich fahr ja DH und maximal 20 Minuten zum Trail...



Dafür ist der wohl auch gedacht, und ich streite nicht ab, dass er dafür gut sein mag. Aber auf einem Bike wie dem Rockzone, dass ja auch für etwas längere Ausritte gedacht ist, ist dieser Sattel fehl am Platze.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. August 2012)

Wie lordlinchpin schon sagte, sind sättel was echt eigenes.
Der eine liebt sattel A, der andere mag sattel A nicht.
Ich persönlich, finde den Verbauten Sattel nicht sooo schlecht. Aber ich fahre immer sehr harte Sättel (selle italia TT).


----------



## Bone-Breaker (20. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wie lordlinchpin schon sagte, sind sättel was echt eigenes.
> Der eine liebt sattel A, der andere mag sattel A nicht.
> Ich persönlich, finde den Verbauten Sattel nicht sooo schlecht. Aber ich fahre immer sehr harte Sättel (selle italia TT).



Das ist wohl nicht nur bei Sätteln so  Ich bin früher auch immer harte und schmale Sättel gefahren, aber in meinem Alter spielt der Komfort doch eine größere Rolle. Und wenn ich 6 Stunden auf dem Bike sitze möchte ich nicht durch den Sattel gefoltert werden


----------



## benni260 (20. August 2012)

Habt ja recht. Für dh braucht man den Sattel ja eh nur um hoch zu kommen. Mir ist er auf jeden Fall zu hart der i-fly c muss ich mich mal umgucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (20. August 2012)

Also ich fand harte Sättel schon immer besser beim fahren. Und Schmerzen hat nur der nicht lange genug fährt um sich daran zu gewöhnen. ;-)

Tipp am Rande obwohl es hier nicht hingehört: Lidl verkauft ne günstige Standpumpe. Scheint qualitativ gut zu sein, aber ich habe sie noch nicht getestet. Man kann damit auch seine Schwimmflügelchen aufpumpen, also zugreifen, wenn jemand noch eine braucht. ;-)


----------



## Bone-Breaker (20. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Also ich fand harte Sättel schon immer besser beim fahren. Und Schmerzen hat nur der nicht lange genug fährt um sich daran zu gewöhnen. ;-)



Womit wir beim Thema persönliche Vorlieben sind.
Und wer in der Schule aufgepasst hat, der weiß, dass Schmerzen ein Warnsignal des Körpers sind, also nichts an das man sich gewöhnen sollte.


----------



## DoubleU (20. August 2012)

Ach papperlapapp.  Das sind ja keine Schmerzen im Sinne einer Verletzung o.ä., die einen vor etwas warnen soll. Es tut ja gar nicht weh wenn man den zivilisations-Arsch nur kurz dran gewöhnt hat.


----------



## sundawn77 (20. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich fahre 175er xt kurbelarme und ich bin gerade in saalbach und noch nirgends hängen geblieben. Alles kein thema.
> Läuft wie die sau die karre.
> Hammer. Noch immer, obwohl ich es schon lange habe bin ich immer wieder froh es gekauft zu haben.



bin seit gestern wieder zurück aus Saalbach...ist echt der Bikerhimmel da! Wünsch Dir noch viel Spass 

Hatten eine super Ferienwohnung mit Blick auf Pro- und Blueline  (aus dem Schlafzimmerfenster raus)


----------



## DoubleU (20. August 2012)

Ist der härter als det T1 um nun mal ernst zu werden?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Der standartmäßig verbaute Sattel "SDG I-Fly C" vom Playzone ist ja schon schwer hart oder irre ich mich da?


Ich habe den bisher nur mal probegefingert, da fand ich den eigentlich recht weich...!




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> der Sattel ist definitiv nicht tourentauglich.





Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Es kommt definitiv auf die Breite an, und die meisten Sättel sind einfach zu schmal.


Du stellst viele deiner persönlichen Vorlieben hier als "Fakten" dar, das finde ich erstens nicht gut und zweitens kann es Andere unnötig verwirren...! Ich z. B. komme mit breiten Sätteln absolut gar nicht zurecht.

Was ich mal als Versuch einer allgemeingültigen Aussage über Sättel in den Raum stellen möchte: Es kommt auf die Form an! Platt gesagt: passt der Sattel zu deinem Arsch, ist es relativ egal, wie breit oder schmal, hart oder weich der ist 
Was ich (für mich) festgestellt habe: ich habe Probleme mit Sätteln, die im Mittelbereich zu breit und/oder zu hoch sind. Die Form der Selle Italia SLR Sättel passt mir da sehr gut, die bleiben (vor der Nase aus gesehen) relativ lange schmal und sind an der Oberseite in dem Bereich eher flach. Sättel, die anders geformt sind, erzeugen in der Region bei mir zu viel Druck, was zu Taubheitsgefühlen bis zum Gemächt hin führen kann  Ich hatte anfangs den T1, für mich ein super Sattel, kann ich sehr empfehlen, ist aber etwas schwerer als angegeben, falls das jemand interessiert (240g). Ich bin dann auf den XC umgestiegen, der hat in etwa die gleiche Grundform, nur ohne die dicke Nase des T1 und auch mit weniger Polsterung. Passt aber wegen der perfekten Form trotzdem wunderbar, ich habe nie Probleme und er ist 60g leichter als der T1 und sieht besser aus  Nebenbei bemerkt bin ich damit im Frühjahr einen Marathon mit 56km/1450Hm gefahren (+ Heimreise auf dem Bike), alles prima  Auf dem Hardtail habe ich weiterhin den T1, da ist der XC einfach zu hart.

Noch hein Tip: experimentiert mal mit dem Sattelwinkel! Ich habe den Druck in der besagten Gegend deutlich verringern können, indem ich die Sattelnase etwas höher gestellt habe. So ist für mich in der Ebene wie bergauf die Druckverteilung besser (ich sitze dann bergauf richtig auf den Sitzknochen und nicht auf dem Damm) und alles ist viel angenehmer. Eine genau waagerechte Sattelstellung ist für mich die Hölle.

So sieht das vom Winkel her bei mir aus:


----------



## Bone-Breaker (20. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du stellst viele deiner persönlichen Vorlieben hier als "Fakten" dar, das finde ich erstens nicht gut und zweitens kann es Andere unnötig verwirren...! Ich z. B. komme mit breiten Sätteln absolut gar nicht zurecht.



Ist das nicht auch eine persönliche Vorliebe??????



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was ich mal als Versuch einer allgemeingültigen Aussage über Sättel in den Raum stellen möchte: Es kommt auf die Form an! Platt gesagt: passt der Sattel zu deinem Arsch, ist es relativ egal, wie breit oder schmal, hart oder weich der ist



Da stimme ich dir zu. Fakt ist aber, dass die Sitzknochen bei einem Mann deutlich weiter auseinanderliegen, als die Standardbreite der meisten Sättel. Du sitzt doch auch zu Hause nicht auf einem 11 cm breiten Stuhl, oder??



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was ich (für mich) festgestellt habe: ich habe Probleme mit Sätteln, die im Mittelbereich zu breit und/oder zu hoch sind. Die Form der Selle Italia SLR Sättel passt mir da sehr gut, die bleiben (vor der Nase aus gesehen) relativ lange schmal und sind an der Oberseite in dem Bereich eher flach. Sättel, die anders geformt sind, erzeugen in der Region bei mir zu viel Druck, was zu Taubheitsgefühlen bis zum Gemächt hin führen kann  Ich hatte anfangs den T1, für mich ein super Sattel, kann ich sehr empfehlen, ist aber etwas schwerer als angegeben, falls das jemand interessiert (240g). Ich bin dann auf den XC umgestiegen, der hat in etwa die gleiche Grundform, nur ohne die dicke Nase des T1 und auch mit weniger Polsterung. Passt aber wegen der perfekten Form trotzdem wunderbar, ich habe nie Probleme und er ist 60g leichter als der T1 und sieht besser aus  Nebenbei bemerkt bin ich damit im Frühjahr einen Marathon mit 56km/1450Hm gefahren (+ Heimreise auf dem Bike), alles prima  Auf dem Hardtail habe ich weiterhin den T1, da ist der XC einfach zu hart.
> 
> Noch hein Tip: experimentiert mal mit dem Sattelwinkel! Ich habe den Druck in der besagten Gegend deutlich verringern können, indem ich die Sattelnase etwas höher gestellt habe. So ist für mich in der Ebene wie bergauf die Druckverteilung besser (ich sitze dann bergauf richtig auf den Sitzknochen und nicht auf dem Damm) und alles ist viel angenehmer. Eine genau waagerechte Sattelstellung ist für mich die Hölle.
> 
> So sieht das vom Winkel her bei mir aus:



Ich ergänze den hervorragenden Tip von Smubob(der Sattelwinkel kann extrem viel ausmachen) dann noch dahin auch mit den Sätteln zu experimentieren. Eigentlich müsste man nicht nur die Räder probefahren sondern auch die Sättel. 

Keineswegs möchte ich hier meine persönlichen Vorlieben durchdrücken, aber ich finde ein Jeder hat ein Recht auf angenehmes Sitzen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ist das nicht auch eine persönliche Vorliebe??????


Natürlich ist es das. Und somit ein Gegenbeispiel, das zeigt, dass das was du geschrieben hast nicht allgemeingültig ist.  (mehr wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen)



Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Keineswegs möchte ich hier meine persönlichen Vorlieben durchdrücken


So hatte ich das auch nicht aufgefasst, ich wollte dir nur bewusst machen, wie du deine persönlichen Vorlieben ausgedrückt hast und dass das evtl. missverständlich rüberkommen kann.




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu. Fakt ist aber, dass die Sitzknochen bei einem Mann deutlich weiter auseinanderliegen, als die Standardbreite der meisten Sättel. Du sitzt doch auch zu Hause nicht auf einem 11 cm breiten Stuhl, oder??


Auf einem Stuhl sitzt du mehr auf dem Fett und den Muskeln, auf dem Sattel direkter auf den Knochen - komischer Vergleich  Ich habe mich weniger mit der Theorie beschäftigt und einfach ausprobiert, dadurch habe ich schnell gemerkt, welche Eigenschaften an einem Sattel gut für mich sind und welche nicht. Dass dabei jetzt ein recht schmaler Optimal-Sattel für mich rauskam ist mehr oder weniger Zufall. Viel breiter würde ich den aber auch nicht haben wollen, da man dann schlechter mit dem Allerwertesten hinter den Sattel kommt.




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ich ergänze den hervorragenden Tip von Smubob(der Sattelwinkel kann extrem viel ausmachen) dann noch dahin auch mit den Sätteln zu experimentieren. Eigentlich müsste man nicht nur die Räder probefahren sondern auch die Sättel.


Richtig, das ist der einzige Weg, um herauszufinden, was einem liegt. Ein Wenig Selbstdiagnosefähigkeit gehört natürlich auch dazu...


----------



## DoubleU (20. August 2012)

Die passende Sattelform ist auf jeden Fall individuell. Lediglich das Thema weich/hart ist mMn Unsinn.

Nebenbei: Mein Bike ist heute endlich auf die Reise gegangen! Yay!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (20. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Auf einem Stuhl sitzt du mehr auf dem Fett und den Muskeln, auf dem Sattel direkter auf den Knochen - komischer Vergleich



Klar, die sind ja auch viel besser gepolstert. Allerdings wollte ich damit mehr darauf anspielen, dass sich viele Hersteller keine Gedanken über Anatomie gemacht haben



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe mich weniger mit der Theorie beschäftigt und einfach ausprobiert, dadurch habe ich schnell gemerkt, welche Eigenschaften an einem Sattel gut für mich sind und welche nicht. Dass dabei jetzt ein recht schmaler Optimal-Sattel für mich rauskam ist mehr oder weniger Zufall. Viel breiter würde ich den aber auch nicht haben wollen, da man dann schlechter mit dem Allerwertesten hinter den Sattel kommt.



Ich denke auch das ist eine Frage der Übung. Aber prinzipiell ist ein schmaler Sattel da sicherlich von Vorteil.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist der einzige Weg, um herauszufinden, was einem liegt. Ein Wenig Selbstdiagnosefähigkeit gehört natürlich auch dazu...



Auf jeden Fall 



DoubleU schrieb:


> Die passende Sattelform ist auf jeden Fall individuell. Lediglich das Thema weich/hart ist mMn Unsinn.



Sie sollte individuell sein, aber ich glaube dann sind alle Hersteller überfordert. Hier müssen halt einige Grundformen für eine Vielzahl von Anatomien passen, genau wie bei den Rahmen.



DoubleU schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Mein Bike ist heute endlich auf die Reise gegangen! Yay!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (20. August 2012)

Wenn hier noch ein mal jemand nach den Trackflip-Einstellungen fragt, laufe ich Amok. Verdammt! da kann doch nicht so schwer sein...!

Ich hab auch ein paar Änderungen. 180er Scheibe, Nukeproof Warhead Lenker, Standrohre wieder runtergeschoben, SDG Patriot Sattel, Highroller II Reifen. Griffe kommen aber wieder runter, da viel zu hart und farblich eher unpassend. Auf dem Foto sehen sie aber heller aus, als sie in Wahrheit sind. Allgemein täuscht der Weitwinkel auch...


----------



## DoubleU (20. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Sie sollte individuell sein, aber ich glaube dann sind alle Hersteller überfordert. Hier müssen halt einige Grundformen für eine Vielzahl von Anatomien passen, genau wie bei den Rahmen.



Sind die SQLab-Sattel (du sagst ja du hast einen) nicht teilweise individuell angepasst? Jedenfalls war das die Aussage eines MA, als ich mich vor Jahren, als es die IFMA noch gab, mit denen am Stand in Köln unterhalten habe.


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. August 2012)

@sundawn: das is aber hinterglemm, in saalbach sind nur die milka und die x-line (als hauptattraktionen)


----------



## sundawn77 (20. August 2012)

Yep, ist ja fast ein Ort ;-)

Genial was die da in die Berge gezimmert haben. Als nächstes kommt übrigens eine Z-Line am Zwölferkogel.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (20. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Sind die SQLab-Sattel (du sagst ja du hast einen) nicht teilweise individuell angepasst? Jedenfalls war das die Aussage eines MA, als ich mich vor Jahren, als es die IFMA noch gab, mit denen am Stand in Köln unterhalten habe.



Ich bin auf meinem letzten(geliehenen) Bike einen gefahren und werde mir jetzt wieder einen zulegen. Die Sättel sind insofern individuell als das ein Abdruck deiner körpermittigen Rückseite genommen wird, um den Abstand der Sitzknochen zu bestimmen. Den Sattel gibt es dann in einer passenden Breite; bei mir z.B. 150mm.

Und wer noch etwas mehr zu dem Thema "Wahl des richtigen Sattels" wissen möchte... http://www.sitzknochen.de/


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Mein Bike ist heute endlich auf die Reise gegangen! Yay!


Nice! Freut mich für dich 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Allerdings wollte ich damit mehr darauf anspielen, dass sich viele Hersteller keine Gedanken über Anatomie gemacht haben


Kann sein. Vermutlich ist es auch einfach ein Problem, dass es viel zu viele unterschiedliche Hintern gibt und das nochmal mit unterschiedlichen Vorlieben kombiniert... da kommt einfach eine unendliche Menge an nötigen Sätteln dabei raus, wenn man für jeden den perfekten finden will...




christophersch schrieb:


> Griffe kommen aber wieder runter, da viel zu hart und farblich eher unpassend.


Odi Rogue, Lizard Skins Northshore, Sunline Twisted Waffle - kann ich alle sehr empfehlen.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. August 2012)

Wir fahren immer die x-line und danach hoch zum hacklbergtrail. Danach ist man ja direkt in hinterglemm und kann die pro/blueline fahren.
Die strecken sind einfach top.
Waren ja letztes jahr schon mal hier und es lohnt sich einfach hier ne woche lang hin zu düsen.

Ps: wir schauen direkt auf die xline. Lift für die milka line ist 20m weg.


----------



## radelay (21. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

etwas aus dem Zusammenhang, aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ihr uns helfen könnt.

Meine Freundin und ich haben uns jetzt endlich dazu durchgerungen jeweils ein Torque zu kaufen

Wir hätte da mal zwei Fragen:

1. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei ihr (1,64m, 79cm Schrittlänge)und bei mir (1,82m, 88cm Schrittlänge) empfehlen? Einsatzgebiet der Bikes soll ausschließlich Bikeparks sein, d.h. nur bergaborientiert. Für die Quälerei bergauf haben wir andere Bikes.

2. Wir sehen uns eher in der Freeride-Fraktion, dennoch gefallen uns, zumindest rein optisch (fahrtechnisch können wir es nicht beurteilen, werden unsere ersten Big Bikes), die Modelle mit Doppelbrücken Gabeln viel besser. Aber wie gesagt, zum Freeriden suchen wir allerdings ein quirliges und wendiges Bike. Ist der Unterschied zwischen den Doppelbrücken Gabeln mit 200mm so viel heftiger im Vergleich zu den Single Crown Modellen mit 180mm? Ich meine in Bezug auf die Wendigkeit, die uns wie gesagt sehr wichtig ist. Was würdet ihr uns empfehlen?

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr uns helfen könnt.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## DoubleU (21. August 2012)

Argh, das Bike ist heute schon gekommen. WTF, 1 TAG Postweg! - nix Bermudadreieck Neuwied - ABER ich habe natürlich nicht damit gerechnet und war weder da noch hatte ich jemanden instruiert es anzunehmen. ********ndreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. August 2012)

radelay schrieb:


> 1. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei ihr (1,64m, 79cm Schrittlänge)und bei mir (1,82m, 88cm Schrittlänge) empfehlen? Einsatzgebiet der Bikes soll ausschließlich Bikeparks sein, d.h. nur bergaborientiert. Für die Quälerei bergauf haben wir andere Bikes.



Also dir definitiv einen Rahmen in Größe L. Ich bin selber 180cm mit 82cm Schrittlänge und fahre einen L-Rahmen. Bei deiner Freundin würde ich zwar auf einen Rahmen in M tippen, aber besser mal ausprobieren.



radelay schrieb:


> 2. Wir sehen uns eher in der Freeride-Fraktion, dennoch gefallen uns, zumindest rein optisch (fahrtechnisch können wir es nicht beurteilen, werden unsere ersten Big Bikes), die Modelle mit Doppelbrücken Gabeln viel besser. Aber wie gesagt, zum Freeriden suchen wir allerdings ein quirliges und wendiges Bike. Ist der Unterschied zwischen den Doppelbrücken Gabeln mit 200mm so viel heftiger im Vergleich zu den Single Crown Modellen mit 180mm? Ich meine in Bezug auf die Wendigkeit, die uns wie gesagt sehr wichtig ist. Was würdet ihr uns empfehlen?



Quirlig und wendig???? Ich denke, alle FRX-Fahrer werden mir zustimmen wenn ich sage... FRX
Und wer bitte braucht denn schon eine Doppelbrücke??


----------



## christophersch (21. August 2012)

radelay schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> etwas aus dem Zusammenhang, aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ihr uns helfen könnt.
> 
> ...



Ich würde euch beiden zum Dropzone raten. Leicht, stabil und kompromisslos bergab. Das Flashzone ist für reinen Freeride Einsatz wohl nicht ganz so gut und das Rockzone ist an diejenigen gerichtet, die auch mal bergauf fahren möchten. Zudem im das Dropzone Moment 400 günstiger.

Du bist ziemlich auf der Kippe zwischen "M" und "L". Von daher würde ich euch beiden eine Probefahrt ans Herz legen. Nur dann könnt ihr euch gewiss sein.

Grüße aus HH
-Christopher


----------



## radelay (21. August 2012)

Mist, wir liegen beide zwischen zwei Größen Hab ich fast befürchtet, wobei ich meine Freundin eigentlich ganz klar bei S gesehen habe.

Bei mír war es fast klar mit M und L. Möchte halt nur nicht, dass ich so ein riesen Bike mit L bekomme. Dann wohl eben doch auf die Eurobike warten und gleich mal sehen wie die neuen Torque FRX aussehen Gibt´s da eigentlich kein einziges Vorab-Bild von? Gibt´s doch fast garnicht. Wobei sich da ja wohl auch nur die Farben ändern und die finde ich bei den 2012er genial. Vielleicht sollten wir dann wirklich bei den 12ern bleiben und noch ein "Schnäppchen" machen.

Gruß


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. August 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Du bist ziemlich auf der Kippe zwischen "M" und "L". Von daher würde ich euch beiden eine Probefahrt ans Herz legen. Nur dann könnt ihr euch gewiss sein.
> 
> Grüße aus HH
> -Christopher



Tut mir leid, aber ich muss dir widersprechen. Das FRX fällt so kurz aus, dass er nicht zwischen M und L liegt. Ich habe auf einem M gesessen und kam mir vor wie in einer Presse. Von den Körpermaßen her ist das definitiv ein L, gerade bei einer Schrittlänge von 88cm.



radelay schrieb:


> Mist, wir liegen beide zwischen zwei Größen Hab ich fast befürchtet, wobei ich meine Freundin eigentlich ganz klar bei S gesehen habe.
> 
> Bei mír war es fast klar mit M und L. Möchte halt nur nicht, dass ich so ein riesen Bike mit L bekomme. Dann wohl eben doch auf die Eurobike warten und gleich mal sehen wie die neuen Torque FRX aussehen Gibt´s da eigentlich kein einziges Vorab-Bild von? Gibt´s doch fast garnicht. Wobei sich da ja wohl auch nur die Farben ändern und die finde ich bei den 2012er genial. Vielleicht sollten wir dann wirklich bei den 12ern bleiben und noch ein "Schnäppchen" machen.
> 
> Gruß



Wie gesagt fallen die Rahmen recht klein aus. Ein Riesenbike bekommst du also nicht.
Am besten ist es wirklich die Bikes probe zu sitzen und zu fahren.


----------



## christophersch (21. August 2012)

Oh. Ok, dann nehme ich natürlich alles zurück. Das die Größengrenze derart tief liegt, hätte ich nun nicht vermutet  aber das es zu groß ausfällt hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Lediglich als "Geschmacksgrenze", zwischen "M" und "L".


----------



## dia-mandt (21. August 2012)

Also ich würde ihm ein L und ihr ein S empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich würde ihm ein L und ihr ein S empfehlen.



Also wenn man beim PPS mal die Daten eingibt, wobei ich natürlich einige Daten nur näherungsweise schätzen konnte, dann spuckt das für die Dame beim FRX Größe S aus. Aber ich traue dem Teil nicht. Bei meinen Daten kam da damals M raus und das passt mir wie gesagt überhaupt nicht.

Ist halt echt schwierig!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Argh [...] ich habe natürlich nicht damit gerechnet und war weder da noch hatte ich jemanden instruiert es anzunehmen. ********ndreck.


Haha, wenn schon, dann richtig 




radelay schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir dann wirklich bei den 12ern bleiben und noch ein "Schnäppchen" machen.







Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Aber ich traue dem Teil nicht. Bei meinen Daten kam da damals M raus und das passt mir wie gesagt überhaupt nicht.


Dito. Ich würde allerdings trotzdem sagen, dass bei ihr S und bei ihm L passen sollte.

@ radelay: Wohnt ihr weit von Koblenz weg? Falls nicht: fahrt hin und probiert aus und aktuell gibts ja einige FRX zum direkt mitnehmen, vielleicht ist da ja was für euch dabei


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dito. Ich würde allerdings trotzdem sagen, dass bei ihr S und bei ihm L passen sollte.



Das L passt auf jeden Fall. Aber seine Freundin hat eine ziemlich große Schrittlänge



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ radelay: Wohnt ihr weit von Koblenz weg? Falls nicht: fahrt hin und probiert aus und aktuell gibts ja einige FRX zum direkt mitnehmen, vielleicht ist da ja was für euch dabei



Den Tipp kann ich 100%ig unterstützen


----------



## Nduro (21. August 2012)

@ radelay: Wohnt ihr weit von Koblenz weg? Falls nicht: fahrt hin und probiert aus und aktuell gibts ja einige FRX zum direkt mitnehmen, vielleicht ist da ja was für euch dabei [/QUOTE]

Habe ich auch so gemacht und habe mich bei meiner Größe von 181 dann für das M entschieden. Ob es die richtige Entscheidung war will ich mal hoffen. Ich denke aber du solltest auf jedenfall probefahren.

Es gibt doch auch auf der Homepage unter Service die Probefahrtenbörse.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (22. August 2012)

Hey Leute,
kann mir jemand sagen welche Federhärten ab Werk in den aktuellen Torques verbaut werden? Ist ja evtl auch abhängig von der Rahmengröße.
Hab gerade mal den thread überflogen aber nichts passendes gefunden...


----------



## dia-mandt (22. August 2012)

Bei 164 und der angegebenen schrittlänge finde ich das der reach entscheidender ist, sa dies auf recht "kurze" arme schließen lässt.


----------



## nukular2008 (22. August 2012)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> kann mir jemand sagen welche Federhärten ab Werk in den aktuellen Torques verbaut werden? Ist ja evtl auch abhängig von der Rahmengröße.
> Hab gerade mal den thread überflogen aber nichts passendes gefunden...



das war mein ich 350/400/500 für S/M/L bei den Modellen mit VanRC, beim CCDB weis ichs nicht

Bei S und M bin ich mir grad aber nicht mehr zu 100% sicher, steht aber hier irgenwo im Thread


----------



## Bike_Ride (22. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Argh, das Bike ist heute schon gekommen. WTF, 1 TAG Postweg! - nix  Bermudadreieck Neuwied - ABER ich habe natürlich nicht damit gerechnet  und war weder da noch hatte ich jemanden instruiert es anzunehmen.  ********ndreck.



Das ist einfach zu lustig. Wie oft man hier übers Jahr gelesen hat, das die Bikes verspätet gekommen sind und sich alle drüber aufgeregt haben. Und dir kommt es ja fast schon zu früh 



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich würde ihm ein L und ihr ein S empfehlen.





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bei 164 und der angegebenen schrittlänge finde ich das der reach  entscheidender ist, sa dies auf recht "kurze" arme schließen lässt.



Wäre auch meine erste Aussage gewesen. Ich bin 173 und fahre nen M.
Auf den Rechner auf der CanyonHP würde ich mich auch keinesfalls verlassen. Der geht zu stark nach der Schrittlänge, was nur bedingt wichtig ist, da du eh die ganze Zeit auf dem Bike stehst. Ich würde da, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, eher auf den Reach am Bike achten. 

Auch hier nochmal der Tipp, hin fahren und testen. Das hat mir mehr oder weniger den Arsch gerettet!



Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> kann mir jemand sagen welche Federhärten ab Werk in den aktuellen  Torques verbaut werden? Ist ja evtl auch abhängig von der Rahmengröße.
> Hab gerade mal den thread überflogen aber nichts passendes gefunden...



An meinem CCDB und Rahmengröße M war ne 400er dran!


----------



## DoubleU (22. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Haha, wenn schon, dann richtig



Yep!  Nexter bzw. 2. Zustellversuch ist erst am Freitag möglich. Nervig, aber die 2 Tage überleb ich auch noch. Wenn die Saftläden nicht erst morgens um 9 aufmachen würden hätte ich es ja selbst aus der Filiale abgeholt, aber heute ginge es eh erst ab 15 Uhr und morgen bringt es mir ohnehin nicht viel ausser kurz in den Karton gucken...so oder so 1 bis 2 Tage warten auf Godot! 



Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Das ist einfach zu lustig. Wie oft man hier  übers Jahr gelesen hat, das die Bikes verspätet gekommen sind und sich  alle drüber aufgeregt haben. Und dir kommt es ja fast schon zu früh



Eher unerwartet schnelle Zustellung statt zu früh - nach all den endlosen Verzögerungen durch Canyon vorher.  Wer hätte nach den hier berichteten Lagerzeiten von mehreren Tagen alleine in Neuwied damit gerechnet, daß meins Neuwied quasi im Schnelldurchgang passiert und schon 10 h nach Versand in Köln war. Wenn allerdings die scheiss Paketverfolgungsseite gestern morgen nicht down oder überlastet gewesen wäre hätte ich noch reagieren können, aber so hatte ich null Info, daß es schon Nachts in Köln war. Murphy's Law! lol


----------



## Bone-Breaker (22. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bei 164 und der angegebenen schrittlänge finde ich das der reach entscheidender ist, sa dies auf recht "kurze" arme schließen lässt.





Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Wäre auch meine erste Aussage gewesen. Ich bin 173 und fahre nen M.
> Auf den Rechner auf der CanyonHP würde ich mich auch keinesfalls verlassen. Der geht zu stark nach der Schrittlänge, was nur bedingt wichtig ist, da du eh die ganze Zeit auf dem Bike stehst. Ich würde da, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, eher auf den Reach am Bike achten.
> 
> Auch hier nochmal der Tipp, hin fahren und testen. Das hat mir mehr oder weniger den Arsch gerettet!



Das kann ich absolut unterschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil_Knievel (22. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> das war mein ich 350/400/500 für S/M/L bei den Modellen mit VanRC, beim CCDB weis ichs nicht





Bike_Ride schrieb:


> An meinem CCDB und Rahmengröße M war ne 400er dran!



Super, Danke! 

Ich versteh nicht, warum Canyon sowas nicht auf die Homepage schreibt


----------



## haedillus malus (22. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> das war mein ich 350/400/500 für S/M/L bei den Modellen mit VanRC, beim CCDB weis ichs nicht
> 
> Korrekt, so war es zumindest bisher!
> 
> ...


----------



## radelay (22. August 2012)

Also zumindest in der FREERIDE stand für das Flashzone ein Reach-Wert von 395mm und als Stack-Wert 607mm. So viel dazu;-) aber was mache ich jetzt mit diesen Werten bei 1,82m und 88er Schrittlänge? Ich denke ich muss meine Arme abmessen, richtig?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Bike_Ride (22. August 2012)

Ich glaube, was er mit dem Post ausdrücken wollte war nicht, dass du Werte vergleichen und deine Arme abmessen sollst. Sondern am besten selbst nach Koblenz fährst und Probe sitzt. Und dann würde ich an eurer Stelle nach Gefühl entscheiden und nicht nach irgendwelchen Werten, die einem am besten der Verkäufer noch erzählt. Weil der macht das eh wieder mit PPS und das ist, wie ja weiter oben schon von mir erwähnt, zu sehr auf die Schrittlänge bezogen!


----------



## Xplosion51 (22. August 2012)

such das rad lieber nach vorwiegendem einsatzbereich aus,nicht nach einer tabelle.


----------



## radelay (22. August 2012)

Ok, ich sehe schon. Ohne Probefahrt wird das nichts. Aber ein Freerider darf ja schon etwas kleiner ausfallen als ein Tourenbike? Ok, wenn ich kaum auf dem M sitzen kann und ich das Gefühl habe, ich sitze auf einem Kinderbike, dann bringt das auch nicht viel;-)

Wie gesagt, hab nur etwas Bedenken, dass ich mich zu sehr von dem Gefühl meines jetzigen Tourenbikes beeinflussen lasse und dass ich dann automatisch L nehme. Aber das Bike dann später im Bikepark etwas "träge" ist!?


----------



## haedillus malus (22. August 2012)

Stimmt!

Und siehe da, die Angaben weichen von den Daten auf der CANYON-Seite ab: Reach 401,7 mm, Stack 597,6 mm (jeweils Göße M).

BIKE und FREERIDE scheinen auch noch keinen einheitlichen Modus für die Messungen gefunden zu haben.

Mir fällt jedenfalls auf, dass identische Bikes innerhalb von wenigen Monaten mit unterschiedlichen Werten angegeben werden (beim 2012er FRX waren es in der FREERIDE Ausgabe 4/2011 z.B. Reach 406 mm und Ausgabe 2/2012 z.B. Reach 395 mm, jeweils Größe M).

Da haben wir also insgesamt schon 3 unterschiedliche Angaben!!

Da kommt man wohl um´s Ausprobieren oder selbst Ausmessen (falls man seine Vorlieben kennt) kaum d´rum herum.

Bei Dir scheint aus meiner Sicht jedoch klar: Größe L

Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass Du mit dem Bike auch "normal" und nicht nur "Park" fahren möchtest und demnach kein Trial-Bike suchst.

(Ich kenne das 2012er FRX sehr gut, da ich sozusagen der "Schrauber" von "Bone-Breaker" bin , dieser hat auch auf mein Anraten hin Größe L gewählt, würde auch für mich 179 cm KL x 86 cm SL perfekt passen, obwohl ich demnach sogar noch einen relativ kurzen Torso habe)

Das FRX fällt insgesamt vergleichsweise kurz (Reach) aus, Stack ist relativ normal für die heutigen modernen (niedrigen) Geo´s.

Beispiel: Ich selbst fahre zur Zeit ein 2010er INTENSE UZZI VP in Größe M, es ist (mit Ausnahme auf die Sitzrohrlänge) sogar noch einen kleinen Tick länger und höher als das FRX in Größe L.

Beste Grüße




radelay schrieb:


> Also zumindest in der FREERIDE stand für das Flashzone ein Reach-Wert von 395mm und als Stack-Wert 607mm. So viel dazu;-) aber was mache ich jetzt mit diesen Werten bei 1,82m und 88er Schrittlänge? Ich denke ich muss meine Arme abmessen, richtig?
> 
> Danke und Gruß


----------



## Bone-Breaker (22. August 2012)

radelay schrieb:


> Ok, ich sehe schon. Ohne Probefahrt wird das nichts. Aber ein Freerider darf ja schon etwas kleiner ausfallen als ein Tourenbike? Ok, wenn ich kaum auf dem M sitzen kann und ich das Gefühl habe, ich sitze auf einem Kinderbike, dann bringt das auch nicht viel;-)
> 
> Wie gesagt, hab nur etwas Bedenken, dass ich mich zu sehr von dem Gefühl meines jetzigen Tourenbikes beeinflussen lasse und dass ich dann automatisch L nehme. Aber das Bike dann später im Bikepark etwas "träge" ist!?



Da kann ich dich beruhigen. Trotz der Rahmengröße ist das Bike, ich fahre ein Rockzone in L, alles andere als träge, da die Kettenstreben im Verhältnis dazu sehr kurz sind.



haedillus malus schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Und siehe da, die Angaben weichen von den Daten auf der CANYON-Seite ab: Reach 401,7 mm, Stack 597,6 mm (jeweils Göße M).
> 
> ...



Jepp, und wenn ich das Rad nicht selber fahren würde, würde er das Bike sogar besser kennen als ich


----------



## mk4shl (22. August 2012)

Habe vor Kurzem das Speedzone bestellt. Das Bike wird mit einem 50mm-Vorbau ausgeliefert, was leider nicht geändert werden kann.
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für einen kürzeren Vorbau.
Vorbau sollte so kurz wie möglich sein und nicht höher bauen als der original verbaute. Weiters liegt die Preisgrenze bei ca.  80,-
Gewicht spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haedillus malus (22. August 2012)

Z.B. http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Idylle---Fox-40-Direct-Mount-Vorbau-OS-.html

GibtÂ´s in 28 mm LÃ¤nge, ich gehe davon aus, Du lÃ¤sst die BOXXER dÂ´rin!

Ok, kostet etwas mehr, aber cleanes Finish, leicht, tief und keine evtl. Probleme mit der vorhandenen Schaftrohr-LÃ¤nge Deiner Gabel.

Den gibt es Ã¼brigens, soweit ich weiÃ, insgesamt in 9 Farben, auch in ORANGE (leider nicht bei bike-components gelistet, kannst ja mal nachfragen)!!

Vielleicht findest Du ihn ja irgendwo noch gÃ¼nstiger, wobei der Preis ok ist.

Ansonsten gibt es z.B. den beim SPEEDZONE serienmÃ¤Ãig verbauten SPANK SPIKE fast "an jeder Ecke" fÃ¼r kleines Geld auch in 35 mm LÃ¤nge.

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe




mk4shl schrieb:


> Habe vor Kurzem das Speedzone bestellt. Das Bike wird mit einem 50mm-Vorbau ausgeliefert, was leider nicht geÃ¤ndert werden kann.
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag fÃ¼r einen kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau.
> Vorbau sollte so kurz wie mÃ¶glich sein und nicht hÃ¶her bauen als der original verbaute. Weiters liegt die Preisgrenze bei ca. â¬ 80,-
> Gewicht spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2012)

So, der Dämpfer ist gerade angekommen, jetzt könnte es von mir aus losgehen...

 Hallo Canyoneros, macht mal hinne


----------



## othu (23. August 2012)

Mein Rahmen ist in der Kommissionierung, bin also doch vor dir dran


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2012)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## othu (23. August 2012)

Danke, wirst aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem vor mir fahren können, wird ja direkt zerlegt und dann noch etwas geändert


----------



## elchdeluxe (23. August 2012)

Torque FRX in L bei 1,93-95 geht das? Komme von nem Speci Pitch in L... Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (23. August 2012)

elchdeluxe schrieb:


> Torque FRX in L bei 1,93-95 geht das? Komme von nem Speci Pitch in L... Danke!



Das kann nicht gehen, hat ja keine Beine!!!! 

Im übrigen gilt auch hier.... falls nötig ausprobieren. Größenmäßig auf jeden Fall ein L. M wäre in allen Belangen zu klein.


----------



## Nduro (23. August 2012)

elchdeluxe schrieb:


> Torque FRX in L bei 1,93-95 geht das? Komme von nem Speci Pitch in L... Danke!



Ich Wechsel von einem specialized Pitch in L auf einen M.Rahmen.
Bin aber kleiner als du  und hatte auch das Pitch in m fahren können . Damals wollte ich einen längeren Rahmen.:thumbdown:


----------



## elchdeluxe (23. August 2012)

Danke Euch, soll eh nur bergab eingesetzt werden, vielleicht schaffe ich es die Tage nochmal nach Koblenz.


----------



## radelay (23. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Ich Wechsel von einem specialized Pitch in L auf einen M.Rahmen.
> Bin aber kleiner als du  und hatte auch das Pitch in m fahren können . Damals wollte ich einen längeren Rahmen.:thumbdown:



@Nduro: Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist? Hänge im Moment auch noch bei der Größenwahl fest.

Wobei meine Tendenz mit 1,82m und 88er Schrittlänge mit Hilfe der Antworten hier in Richung L geht. Aber bin gespannt auf deine Maße,

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Nduro (23. August 2012)

Ich bin 182 , meine schrittlänge weiß ich nicht. 
Habe aber das Rad bisher nur bestellt und bin es probegefahren, mir hat M gut gefallen. Habe also auf dem Trail noch keine Erfahrung.

Ich will aber auch ein etwas "kleineres" Rad als mein Pitch.


----------



## Xplosion51 (23. August 2012)

M rahmen wird mit 350er feder ausgeliefert.


----------



## simdiem (23. August 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> M rahmen wird mit 350er feder ausgeliefert.



Falsch. 400er. Zumindest bei Fox Van.


----------



## Xplosion51 (23. August 2012)

Falsch. Torque FRX 2012 cane creek DB 350er Feder in *M*


----------



## christophersch (24. August 2012)

Falsch. 500er im "Large" CC DB


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. August 2012)

falsch (einfach so) ccdb größe m im flashzone 400er. was spielen wir hier denn eigentlich grad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (24. August 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> falsch (einfach so) ccdb größe m im flashzone 400er. was spielen wir hier denn eigentlich grad?



Wir spielen hier "jeder darf sich mal ne Federhärte wünschen!"
Warum das auch immer wieder diskutiert werden muss -.- 
Allein hier im Thread kann man ganze SEITEN darüber finden!


----------



## Fallschirm-Mann (24. August 2012)

Hey Jungs,  
habe die letzten Tage dazu genutzt alle 119 Seiten dieses Beitrags hier zu lesen 
Komme aus dem Raum Köln-BergischGladbach und überlege mir ein Flash- bzw. Speedzone zu kaufen. (Winterberg und Willingen sind recht nah - Lenggries bin ich beruflich ab und zu in der Nähe) Bin mir aber noch recht unschlüssig welches es nun werden soll.  Und die Eurobike startet ja auch noch am Montag und da wird ja ggf. noch ein "neues" FRX vorgestellt?
Da ich ziemlicher DH-Noob bin, könntet Ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tips geben, bzgl. Flashzone oder Speedzone - was z.B. zu eurer Entscheidung beigetragen hat?


Gruß aus Oberberg,
Fallschirm-Mann


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. August 2012)

Sofern du DH AnfÃ¤nger bist, nimm das Speedzone.
Ist aktuell reduziert auf 1999â¬. Ist nen einfach unschlagbarer Preis! 
Da ist soweit alles dran, was du fÃ¼r nen guten Start brauchst. 

Ich hab zwar das Flashzone, aber das hab ich auch nur genommen, weil ichs 200â¬ gÃ¼nstiger aus dem Outlet bekommen habe und die Fox Gabel verkaufen konnte. 
Sonst wÃ¤re es bei mir auch das Play/Speedzone geworden.
An sich ist das Flashzone zwar ne Hammerkiste, aber fÃ¼r den Anfang merkst du den Unterschied an der Parts hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich eh nicht und kannst dir das Geld sparen. Aufstocken kannst du ja immernoch, sofern du richtig gefallen an DH findest (;

Der Nachteil an dem neuen FRX wÃ¤re, dass du erstmal bis nÃ¤chstes Jahr warten mÃ¼sstest, bis du es hast. Und wahrscheinlich wird sich am Rahmen auch nicht viel Ã¤ndern. HÃ¶chstens an der Ausstattung.


----------



## christophersch (24. August 2012)

Ich sehe das genauso! Canyon wird garantiert nichts am Rahmen machen, da es eine Neuentwicklung ist, welche keine Nachbesserung für nächste Saison fordert. 

Ich glaube trotzdem, dass wenn du dir ein 2013er Modell ordern solltest, du nicht bis 2013 warten musst, da bestehende Modelle (keine Neuentwicklungen wie das Frx) über die letzten Jahre eigentlich immer schon im November/Dezember ausgeliefert wurde. 

Aber wie schauts denn mit dem Dropzone aus? deutlich günstiger als das Flashzone, aber trotzdem mit dem CCDB


----------



## Fallschirm-Mann (24. August 2012)

Hey,

danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
War auch einer meiner Überlegungen, dass ich wahrscheinlich die Parts, für 1200Euro mehr, gar nicht merken werde, weil ich im DH-Bereich keine wirkliche Erfahrung habe.

Allerdings hat mal jemand hier etwas geschrieben, das die Qualität der Teile in Sachen Langlebigkeit beim Flashzone wohl dankbarer wären. Das wäre für mich ggf. ein Argument, da ich mit Kampfbeladung, fahrfertig so 101KG auf das Rad bringe.

@Christophersch
Auf die Gefahr das ich mich jetzt blamiere...
Ich suche ein Bike für die o.g. Bikeparks. Wo ist deiner Einschätzung nach der Unterschied im Einsatzbereich bzgl. des Profils eines Flashzones- bzw. Dropzone-Fahrers?


----------



## elchdeluxe (24. August 2012)

Ohne jetzt großartig zu vergleichen, sage ich einfach mal die Gabel, mit der Doppelbrücke (FOX40 beim Flashzone) hast Du mehr Federweg, bist aber gleichzeitig auch nicht ganz so wendig (enge Kurven auf Shores z.B., Spitzkehren etc. - aber auch ne Sache der Technik / Übung), die Fox36 reicht für die von Dir genannten Parks (zumindest kann ich das in Bezug auf Winterberg und Willingen sagen). Ist mein persönlicher Eindruck


----------



## DoubleU (24. August 2012)

Wenn heute alles klappt kommt es nach einem viel zu langen Vorspiel endlich zum Orgasmus, sprich zum Empfang des Bikes.  Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die Zweitzustellung reibungslos klappt. Bisher ruht das tracking noch im Tiefschlaf mit letztem Stand Filiale - bin aber gar nicht sicher ob das überhaupt weitergeführt wird bei Zweitzustellung.

16:30 Uhr, lt. Aussage des Nachbarn noch kein Bike da. Anruf bei der Paketverfolgung mit der extrem zögerlichen und wenig überzeugenden/schwammigen Aussage: Ja, das liegt noch in der Filiale (tracking kann ich selbst gucken), aber das kommt sicher noch bis 18:30 Uhr (oder so!). WTF...na ja, morgen kann ich es selbst holen


----------



## Get_down (24. August 2012)

Bei Canyon steht dass es nur eine Code ist. Die Beläge sagen es ist eine Code R. Jetzt darf ich 5 Tage auf die andern Beläge warten. Danke Canyon! :kotz:


----------



## Evil_Knievel (24. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Bei Canyon steht dass es nur eine Code ist. Die Beläge sagen es ist eine Code R. Jetzt darf ich 5 Tage auf die andern Beläge warten. Danke Canyon! :kotz:




Code und Code R haben die gleichen Beläge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (24. August 2012)

Ähhh?


----------



## Get_down (24. August 2012)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Habe vor Kurzem das Speedzone bestellt. Das Bike wird mit einem 50mm-Vorbau ausgeliefert, was leider nicht geändert werden kann.
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für einen kürzeren Vorbau.
> Vorbau sollte so kurz wie möglich sein und nicht höher bauen als der original verbaute. Weiters liegt die Preisgrenze bei ca.  80,-
> Gewicht spielt keine Rolle.


 
Straitline 28mm DM-Stem


----------



## Evil_Knievel (24. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Ähhh?



Ah ok, dann hast Du die für ein altes Code Modell bestellt. Seit Generation 2011 sind die Kolben, und damit auch die Beläge gleich. Siehe auch:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ege-Disc-fuer-Code---Code-R-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## Get_down (25. August 2012)

Ohhh man. Da stand nur Code und kein Baujahr... :kotz:


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. August 2012)

mir wurde ein M Frx mit 350er feder geschickt


----------



## othu (25. August 2012)

Mein L Rahmen kam mit Cane Creek und 450er Feder.
Im Übrigen ist nur der Hauptrahmen lackiert, der Hinterbau ist elox.
Schöne Sch**ße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (25. August 2012)

wie viel sag ergibt eine 350er feder bei 80kg ?


----------



## dia-mandt (25. August 2012)

Such mal in diesem thema hier nach "350".
Sollte dir helfen.
Oder federhärtenrechner von fox verwenden.


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. August 2012)

leverage ratio beim FRX ?


----------



## simdiem (25. August 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=leverage+ratio+übersetzung

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=was+ist+ein+übersetzungsverhältnis+hinterbau+mtb


----------



## dia-mandt (25. August 2012)

Alter schwede...ohne kommentar!

@simdiem.... Du bist zu nett


----------



## simdiem (25. August 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> leverage ratio beim FRX ?



Und noch einen für dich : Klick!



dia-mandt schrieb:


> @simdiem.... Du bist zu nett



Ich weiß, aber danke


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. August 2012)

okay leverage ratio ist ungefähr 2,35 - 2,4


----------



## simdiem (25. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung was du rechnest, aber ich bekomme was anderes raus.


----------



## Xplosion51 (25. August 2012)

wie wärs mal konstrktiver das interessiert mit sicherheit mehr leute als mich. 

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2011/09/canyon-torque-frx-2012.html


----------



## dia-mandt (25. August 2012)

Ein re-post ist nicht wirklich konstruktiv!
Die suchfunktion sagt mir, dass das auf seite 68 bereits gepostet wurde

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9766919&postcount=2706


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (26. August 2012)

Hier hat doch schon einer seine Wippe lackiert, oder?

Kann derjenige (oder jeder andere der es weiß ) mir sagen, wie ich die Wippe ausbaue? Habe die beiden Inbusschrauben gelöst, die kleine ist dabei raus gekommen, an der großen kann ich drehen wie ich will.
Ich vermute ich muss die kleine wieder ein bisschen reindrehen und ihr einen "Schubser" mit dem Gummihammer geben um die Große auszutreiben?
Die blauen Scheiben außen sind demnach nur Deko/Abdeckung der Lager?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## dia-mandt (26. August 2012)

Die an der auch der sag indikator hängt musst du rausdrücken.
Dann die beiden an der druckstrebe lösen und danach die zwei kleinen "unter" der wippe.
So kannst du sie dann auch teilen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Danke, wirst aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem vor mir fahren können, wird ja direkt zerlegt und dann noch etwas geändert


Das glaube ich fast nicht. Meins wird ja auch direkt gesprengt und neue aufgebaut - wobei das eigentlich in 1 Tag erledigt sein sollte, wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Bleibt aber fraglich, wann die Canyoneros das Speedzone fertig kriegen...




othu schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist nur der Hauptrahmen lackiert, der Hinterbau ist elox.
> Schöne Sch**ße...


Siehts denn auch schei$$e aus...? 


BTW: ich bin über die 300er Stahlfeder für meinen Vivid etwas positiv überrascht... die ist für eine Stahlfeder ziemlich weit gewickelt, hat gerade mal 1 Windung mehr als die Ti-Feder meines 222er Vivids, und sie wiegt auch das gleiche wie die Stahlfeder des 222ers, also etwas weniger als erwartet.  Das tröstet mich etwas drüber weg, dass mir die Ti-Feder im Moment zu teuer ist


----------



## widdun (26. August 2012)

Moin,
habe mal eben ne Frage bezüglich der Sitzstrebe, die ist ja quasi offen ist, so dass bei schlammigen Abfahrten bestimmt jede Menge dreck rein geht.
 Hat die irgendwer von euch abgedichtet? Oder nen Neoprenüberzug drüber gemacht? Nen Ablaufloch konnte ich nicht finden, so dass der ganze dreck plus Wasser da schön drinn bleiben wird.

Gruß
widddun


----------



## dia-mandt (26. August 2012)

Also ersten ist in der druckstrebe/sitzstrebe ein loch für den wasserablauf und zweitens....was denkst du wieviel da reingehen soll 
Wenn es schlammig ist und da der dreck mal hängen bleibt, dann setzt sich das eh direkt zu, sodass da nix mehr reingehen kann.


----------



## Get_down (26. August 2012)

Zur Not gibts ja noch den Feder-Vorspannungs-Ring


----------



## othu (27. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Siehts denn auch schei$$e aus...?



Erstens sieht man einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Lack und Elox und zweitens wollte ich ausdrücklich keinen Rahmen mit Elox und habe extra an der Canyon Hotline nachgefragt ob das Framekit auch wirklich lackiert ist.
Ich will einen Rahmen in RAW und nicht schwarz lackiert, mit raw-Klarlack oder Elox oder was weiß ich noch... 
Das Ablaugbecken kann aber leider gegen das Elox nichts ausrichten...
Ich habe jetzt freundlich bei Canyon nachgefragt, ob man mir den Elox Hinterbau gegen einen in "light white - orange" oder raw mit Klarlack austauscht, beides könnte ich dann ins Becken werfen und hätte was ich will.
(und ja, ich weiß dass ich dann keine Garantie mehr habe und ja, es ist mit völlig egal!)

Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen rechne ich aber nicht mit großartigem Entgegenkommen...


----------



## christophersch (27. August 2012)

Hau mal ein Foto rein!


----------



## othu (27. August 2012)

Wovon?
Dem Unterschied Elox/Lack? Ich weiß nicht ob man das auf Bildern erkennt, aber der Lack ist halt glatt, das Elox ist glasperlgestrahl und dann eloxiert, also eher "rau".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (27. August 2012)

Gibt es eine Anleitung wie man die Hauptlager wechselt/ausbaut?
Sprich das Lager über dem Innenlager an dem die Kettenstrebe hängt?


----------



## christophersch (27. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Wovon?
> Dem Unterschied Elox/Lack? Ich weiß nicht ob man das auf Bildern erkennt, aber der Lack ist halt glatt, das Elox ist glasperlgestrahl und dann eloxiert, also eher "rau".



vom Rahmen. Würde ihn gerne mal sehen, da Canyon und google nichts ausspucken und ein Freund ebenfalls Interesse hat.


----------



## othu (27. August 2012)

Kann ich die Tage machen.




//EDIT: und noch ne Frage: ich habe im Zuge des Bestellvorgangs ein Ersatzschaltauge Nr.20 mitbestellt, jetzt schaue ich mir so gerade die Tüte mit dem Kleinzeuges an, da ist das Schaltauge Nr.20 drin, aber das ist doch niemals das passende für den 2012er FRX Rahmen, oder? Der hat doch dieses X12 Schaltauge, Nr20 ist ein normal verschraubbares mit 3 M3 Schrauben...

//EDIT2: Herrlich, bestellt man ein FRX Komplettrad, wird Schaltauge Nr21 vorgeschlagen, dass sollte auch zu dem Rahmen passen... so langsam ist das nicht mehr traurig, sondern lächerlich!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Erstens sieht man einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Lack und Elox und zweitens wollte ich ausdrücklich keinen Rahmen mit Elox und habe extra an der Canyon Hotline nachgefragt ob das Framekit auch wirklich lackiert ist.
> Ich will einen Rahmen in RAW und nicht schwarz lackiert, mit raw-Klarlack oder Elox oder was weiß ich noch...
> Das Ablaugbecken kann aber leider gegen das Elox nichts ausrichten...


Achso, du wolltest dann die "Ghetto-RAW"-Variante durchziehen... da ist der Elox-Hinterbau natürlich gaga. Ich hab hier noch ein Döschen Natriumhydroxid stehen, damit habe ich auch meine (eloxierte!) Sattelklemme abgebeizt. Aber ich vermute mal, du hast keinen Bock, den kompletten Hinterbau abzubeizen? (also im Sinn von Elox raus-ätzen, nicht von entlacken)




othu schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt freundlich bei Canyon nachgefragt, ob man mir den Elox Hinterbau gegen einen in "light white - orange" oder raw mit Klarlack austauscht, beides könnte ich dann ins Becken werfen und hätte was ich will.
> (und ja, ich weiß dass ich dann keine Garantie mehr habe und ja, es ist mit völlig egal!)
> 
> Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen rechne ich aber nicht mit großartigem Entgegenkommen...


So wie ich den Laden kenne: keine Chance! 




othu schrieb:


> //EDIT: und noch ne Frage: ich habe im Zuge des Bestellvorgangs ein Ersatzschaltauge Nr.20 mitbestellt, jetzt schaue ich mir so gerade die Tüte mit dem Kleinzeuges an, da ist das Schaltauge Nr.20 drin, aber das ist doch niemals das passende für den 2012er FRX Rahmen, oder? Der hat doch dieses X12 Schaltauge, Nr20 ist ein normal verschraubbares mit 3 M3 Schrauben...
> 
> //EDIT2: Herrlich, bestellt man ein FRX Komplettrad, wird Schaltauge Nr21 vorgeschlagen, dass sollte auch zu dem Rahmen passen... so langsam ist das nicht mehr traurig, sondern lächerlich!


Ja, sollte Schaltauge Nr. 21 sein.


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)




----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)




----------



## christophersch (27. August 2012)

Auf diesen Fotos ist der Unterschied ja nicht allzu groß. Trotzdem frage ich mich irgendwie, warum Canyon das gemacht hat. Ist es wirklich günstiger für sie, wenn sie lacken anstatt zu eloxieren, oder wollten sie einfach nur etwas "Einzigartiges" (Im Sinne von: Hauptsache anders) mit dem Frameset rausbringen??!


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)

Wahrscheinlich sind alle hinterbauten eloxiert also auch die vom flashzone


----------



## christophersch (27. August 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind alle hinterbauten eloxiert also auch die vom flashzone



Das ist mir schon klar, zumal ich auch eins besitze. Aber warum dann nicht auch die Hauptrahmen?!


----------



## dia-mandt (27. August 2012)

Ist schon komisch.
Kann es nicht sein, dass das bei deinem rahmen einfach nur ein fehler ist.
Oder der hauptrahmen bei dir einfach etwas glatter ist und es aussieht wie lack?
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso canyon den lackieren sollte.
Haben die denn was dazu gesagt?
Hab das jetzt nicht so verfolgt.


----------



## elchdeluxe (27. August 2012)

Ich weiß, dass das in diesem Thread mehrfach besprochen wurde und nachfragen verpönt ist, aber ich tue mich da gerade etwas schwer und bin durch einiges lesen etwas verwirrt 

Ich nutze den folgenden Rechner

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Shock Strone (ins) 3

Wheel Travel (ins) 7.28

Berechne für ein Dropzone mit CCDB - sind die werte richtig oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg? 

Bin schon nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, daher wundert mich der Wert etwas, den er mir ausspuckt 

Danke!


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)

jeder framekit frx rahmen ist abgesehen vom hinterbau lackiert.steht sogar auf der seite.
es sieht auch nicht einfach nur wie lack aus,es ist auch lack wenn ich mit der drüberfahre 
ist das eindeutig.


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)

ich würde von 8 zoll federweg ausgehen


----------



## dia-mandt (27. August 2012)

Ah. Dass das da steht ist aber neu.
Das war anfangs nicht so.
Ist ja schrott.
Lack ist voll 90er jahre  nur spaß


----------



## dia-mandt (27. August 2012)

Nicht, wenn er von 185mm ausgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)

doch schon. das übersetzungsverhältnis ist bei 185 ein anderes.


----------



## dia-mandt (27. August 2012)

Ich glaube, du hast meine aussage nicht verstanden.
Du hast geschrieben, dass er nicht von 7,28 inch sondern von 8 inch federweg ausgehen muss.
Und ich habe gesagt, dass er wohl von 185mm (7,28 inch) ausgeht.
Er will wohl das FRX auf 185mm statt 203mm stellen (trackflip).
Nach dem übersetzungsverhältnis hat hier niemand gefragt.
Dass das anders ist, ist ja logisch, da die einbaulänge und der hub ja identisch bleiben.


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)

jaja aber die seite geht davon nicht aus und mit der 200er einstellung kommt eher hin.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. August 2012)

Natürlich geht die seite davon aus.
Er kann den wheeltravel doch selber bestimmen!
Gewicht eingeben, 3" stroke und dann whelltravel entweder 7,28 oder 8" eingeben.


----------



## elchdeluxe (28. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten! Ich warte erstmal ab, welche Feder man bei mir verbaut hat, bevor ich eine neue bestelle


----------



## othu (28. August 2012)

Auf den Bildern von Xplosion51 sieht der Unterschied nicht so krass aus, wie er in Natura, vor allem bei Lichteinfall, ist!
Der Lack glänzt seidenmatt, das Elox ist matt, der Lack ist relativ glatt, das Elox ist relativ rau...

Und ja, in der Beschreibung des Framekit steht ausdrücklich:
"Bitte beachte: Die FRX Framesets im Einzelverkauf sind schwarz lackiert und nicht anodisiert"
Zudem habe ich bei der Hotline nachgefragt, das wurde mir ausdrücklich bestätigt.
Zudem steht auf Auftragsbestätigung, Lieferschein und Rechnung "painted black"


----------



## dia-mandt (28. August 2012)

Entweder muss man dann damit leben, den rahmen umtauschen oder den dämpfer und den rahmen getrennt verkaufen und gewinn machen


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. August 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Auf diesen Fotos ist der Unterschied ja nicht allzu groß. Trotzdem frage ich mich irgendwie, warum Canyon das gemacht hat. Ist es wirklich günstiger für sie, wenn sie lacken anstatt zu eloxieren, oder wollten sie einfach nur etwas "Einzigartiges" (Im Sinne von: Hauptsache anders) mit dem Frameset rausbringen??!


Vermutlich einfach nur eine sehr schwachsinnige "Sparmaßnahme". Auf so einen Hirn-Durchfall können echt nur die Canyon Leute kommen...  Die Ersparniss kann bei den Stückzahlen durch Flash- und Playzone doch eigentlich nicht nennenswert sein.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Kann es nicht sein, dass das bei deinem rahmen einfach nur ein fehler ist.
> Oder der hauptrahmen bei dir einfach etwas glatter ist und es aussieht wie lack?


Nene, das ist schon "richtig" so... beim Frameset steht als Farbe auch "painted black - blue", statt wie bei Play-/Flashzone "deep black ano - blue".




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ah. Dass das da steht ist aber neu.
> Das war anfangs nicht so.


Kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen... aber WENN es anfangs, also vor dem Sparbuch-Angebot, eloxiert verkauft wurde, wäre die jetztige angebliche Preisreduktion (also das Ausgehen vom alten Preis von 1749) eine verfälschende Angabe und somit glatter Betrug...! 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Natürlich geht die seite davon aus.
> Er kann den wheeltravel doch selber bestimmen!
> Gewicht eingeben, 3" stroke und dann whelltravel entweder 7,28 oder 8" eingeben.


Right! Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen (wie das mit anderen Fahrergewichten/Federhärten hinhaut, weiß ich nicht), dass etwa die gleiche Federhärte auf 203mm/plush rauskommt, wie auf 185mm/firm - was für mich (hoffentlich) genau hinkommt für Touren- und Park-Setup.




othu schrieb:


> Und ja, in der Beschreibung des Framekit steht ausdrücklich:
> "Bitte beachte: Die FRX Framesets im Einzelverkauf sind schwarz lackiert und nicht anodisiert"
> Zudem habe ich bei der Hotline nachgefragt, das wurde mir ausdrücklich bestätigt.
> Zudem steht auf Auftragsbestätigung, Lieferschein und Rechnung "painted black"


Tja, im Prinzip hat Canyon dir nicht das geliefert, was sie angegeben haben, zu liefern. Also hast du das Recht auf Nacherfüllung oder kannst Wertminderung geltend machen (eigentlich unsinnig, da elox hochwertiger ist, aber Vertragsbruch bleibt Vertragsbruch). Da entweder das Eine oder das Andere für Canyon definitiv zumutbar ist (kein unverhältnismäßig großer Aufwand, weder logistisch noch finanziell), können sie das auch nicht ablehnen, das könntest du notfalls sogar einklagen. Das wäre natürlich die ganz harte Schiene, aber man muss immer im Auge behalten, was das Gesetz für einen Rahmen vorgibt, und da kommt Canyon in dem Fall nicht raus...


----------



## Get_down (28. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ...oder den dämpfer und den rahmen getrennt verkaufen und gewinn machen


Was kriegt man denn so nächste Saison für den Rahmen und einen Van RC?
Ich hab schon wieder Flausen im Kopf... *Wilson*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (28. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Entweder muss man dann damit leben, den rahmen umtauschen oder den dämpfer und den rahmen getrennt verkaufen und gewinn machen



Ich werde weder damit leben, noch den Rahmen umtauschen, noch den Rahmen und/oder den Dämpfer verkaufen.
Ich werde Canyon schlicht und einfach zwingen, mir das zu liefern, was sie mir verkauft haben: einen lackierten Rahmen.

Es liegt nach §434 I 1 BGB ein Sachmangel bezüglich der vereinbarten Beschaffenheit der Ware vor. Wie `Smubob´ richtig anmerkte, kann ich von Canyon nach §437 BGB Nacherfüllung oder Minderung des Kaufpreises verlangen. An einer Minderung habe ich kein Interesse, denn sie löst mein Problem nicht.
Nacherfüllung dagegen kann der Verkäufer nur verweigern, wenn die vom Käufer gewählte Art der Nacherfüllung für ihn mit unverhältnismäßig hohen Kosten und/oder Aufwand verbunden ist.
z.B.: es gibt keine lackierten Hinterbauten in schwarz, es müsste extra einer für mich hergestellt werden.
Da ich Canyon aber angeboten habe, einen Hinterbau in light white - orange zu nehmen (der ist lackiert) oder einen kompletten Rahmen in Raw orange (der ist mir Klarlack oder Klarpulver überzogen), können sie die Nacherfüllung nicht ablehnen.

Und wenn sie auf meine freundliche Bitte nicht reagieren, machen wir das halt auf dem Rechtsweg.
Ich teile euch dann bei Zeiten das Ergebnis mit.


----------



## culoduro (28. August 2012)

Hallo FRX Gemeinde,

hab mir grade ein Speedzone bestellt wegen dem Rahmen - den ich einfach geil finde - und möchte das Teil als Tourenfreerider aufbauen.

Heisst: 
Boxxer raus, Lyrik 170er DH rein 
Trackflip auf 180 LOW 
--> damit müsste ich bei einem Lenkwinkel von ca 65 und einem Sitzwinkel von 74 landen, Tretlagerhöhe müsste so um die 345mm sein.

1. Frage - hab ich da nen Denkfehler drin, oder müsste das so passen und funktionieren?

2. Tretlagerbreite bei Torque FRX sollten 73mm sein, richtig? Dann müsste ne Blackspire Stinger KeFü noch zwischen Tretlager und SLX Kurbel passen, oder? (Teile hab ich schon rumliegen)

Gibts schon ein paar mehr Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid Air? Die posts früher im Thread hab ich gelesen, ich mal auch von einem M/M Tune aus.

Wenn das alles so hinhaut, freu ich mich schon ziemlich drauf! Müsste bei knapp 15kg rauskommen mit Spank Spike LRS und RQ 2.4.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (28. August 2012)

Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht wirklich, fahrt die Räder doch. 
Ausser bei einem sehr weiten Whip oder Backflip sieht man den Hinterbau doch überhaupt nicht  

So wie sich meins fährt könnte es Pink sein und es wär mir Brett Pitt...


----------



## christophersch (28. August 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht wirklich, fahrt die Räder doch.
> Ausser bei einem sehr weiten Whip oder Backflip sieht man den Hinterbau doch überhaupt nicht
> 
> So wie sich meins fährt könnte es Pink sein und es wär mir Brett Pitt...



 ganz meine Meinung. Wenn man farbenblind ist, (so wie ich) fällt einem das sogar noch leichter 

...und bei den grandiosen Fahreigenschaften des Frx... Also wirklich. Ich bin selten so ein ausgewogenes Bike gefahren!


----------



## dia-mandt (28. August 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Was kriegt man denn so nächste Saison für den Rahmen und einen Van RC?
> Ich hab schon wieder Flausen im Kopf... *Wilson*



Denke, wenn das ding nicht komplett zerbombt ist, sollte man dafür noch 800-900 bekommen.
Würde ich aber erst verkaufen, wenn man das 2013erframekit bekommt....wegen dem anschaffungspreis.
Aktuell würde jeder eher 1149 für den neuen rahmen inkl. ccdb zahlen.
Überlege auch gerade für die neue saison auf ein norco aurum umzusteigen.


----------



## Get_down (28. August 2012)

Auch schön! Ich will ja unbedingt ein Ur-Kanadier also Knolly, Transition, Norco oder eben dass Wilson.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (28. August 2012)

So, es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder.
Nachdem ich in den letzten 2 Tagen zig Mails mit Canyon ausgetauscht habe (u.a. Sachmangel am Rahmen: Elox Hinterbau; Rückzahlung eines offenen Teilbetrages aus der ersten, stornierten Bestellung des FRX Speedzone; falsches Schaltauge mit dem Rahmen geliefert), hat mich soeben ein netter Canyon Mitarbeiter angerufen.
Mein Rahmen geht zurück, ich bekomme einen neuen, komplett lackierten Rahmen.
Ich bekomme meine Gutschrift und ich bekomme kostenlos das richtige Schaltauge nebst Gutschrift über den Differenzbetrag.

Geht doch! Muss jetzt nur noch alles eintreffen wie versprochen 
Ich berichte.


----------



## Bike_Ride (28. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Geht doch! Muss jetzt nur noch alles eintreffen wie versprochen
> Ich berichte.



Die größte Hürde steht dir also noch bevor


----------



## othu (28. August 2012)

Hat hier jemand zufällig die FRX "chain suck fin for HS inkl. screw", Artikelnummer A1022841 rumliegen und braucht die nicht mehr?
Ich traue mich aktuell nicht bei Canyon anzurufen und neues Durcheinander zu verursachen, habe aber sehr günstig eine HS FR in die Finger bekommen und möchte die mal ausprobieren... würde mir immerhin das rumfeilen an der Umwerfermontageplatte ersparen...


----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2012)

Hört Hört! Ich habe mein Bike endlich nachdem es noch etwas in D rumgereist ist. DHL? Find ich nicht gut! Da rockt ja sogar Canyon noch dagegen lol. Hab noch nichts geöffnet aber es hat schon mal die richtige Farbe! Immerhin ;-)


----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2012)

Wäre ja zu schön gewesen, wenn alles stimmt. Nach kurzer Erstsichtung ist hinten 1. keine Maxxis Minion Bereifung drauf sondern ein Ardent, noch ist es ein 2.5 er Reifen, sondern nur ein 2.4er. Dann fehlt die fest von Herrn Goral zugesagte Dämpferpumpe (Originalton: "Prinzipiell  werden allen unseren Rädern zur Auslieferung Pumpen beigelegt, unabhängig ob  Stahlfeder- oder Luftfederelemente. Zum  einen hatte ich ja schon die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen angesprochen und zum  anderen ist es für uns leichter nur zwei Zubehör-Tüten (Rennrad- und MTB) zu  kommissionieren als für jedes Modell eine eigene Tüte zusammenzustellen."
(meine alte habe ich bereits nem Kumpel geschenkt, eben deshalb, weil ich natürlcih eine neue erwartete). Die werde ich auch noch bekommen...


Habt ihr auch hinten andere 2.4er Bereifung drauf beim Rockzone? Ich finde das geht echt gar nicht, daß weder die Breite noch der Typ stimmt.

Das vorne ein Code und hinten ein Elixir-Bremssattel ist doch auch nicht richtig oder? Es sollte doch nach Beschreibung die Code Bremse mit den leichteren Elixir Hebeln sein, oder nicht? Am Lenker sind zumindest 2 Elixir-Hebel dran und nicht ein Code und ein Elixir...lol. Mann ist das eine Sche isse...da geht doch das ganze Bike wieder zurück, prima nach all dem Stress bisher. :-(

Das einzig positive was mir bisher auffiel: Eine weiße Fox 36 am weißen Rad statt der schwarzen auf der Website.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. August 2012)

Sei froh...der ardent ist geiler am hinterrad als der minion!
Und der 2.4er ardent ist breiter als der 2.5er minion. Also kein thema.
Vorne minion f und hinten ardent ist ne super kombi.


----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2012)

Hmm, der ist aber nach Sicht nicht mal breiter als der 2.4 er Minion vorne. Dei Style-Polizei sagt auch, daß vorne und hinten nen andere Reifen irgendwie shitty aussieht. 
Evtl. meldet sich Bone-Breaker mal wie es bei ihm aussieht.

Der Elixir-Sattel hinten stimmt aber auf keinen Fall oder? Jedenfalls nicht nach Beschreibung. Da ist nur von Elixir-Griffen mit Code-Bremse die Rede.


----------



## Bike_Ride (28. August 2012)

Abgesehen davon ist die Bremscombi genau so, wie sie sein soll.
Steht auch so in der Beschreibung und ist auch auf den Bildern so zu sehen.
Btw. ist mein Flashzone genau so ausgestattet gewesen....

Edit: Mal so ganz nebenbei, sei froh das dein Bike da ist und fahr es endlich!
Das Bike wegen nem Reifen einschicken... Naja ist ja dein Ding...


----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2012)

Nur wg. des Reifens schicke ich das Bike sicher nicht ein.
Es geht vor allem um die Bremse. Ich lasse mich ja wg. der Bremse ggf. gerne belehren. Wo findest du die Beschreibung, denn beim Rockzone steht wörtlich: "Und Canyon setzt noch eins drauf. Exclusiv wird die Code mit den leichteren Elixir Bremshebeln ausgestattet". Ein explizites Bild von dem hinteren Bremssattel sehe ich auch nicht, weil das große Foto von der rechten Seite aufgenommen ist und das ist nicht so gut zu erkennen.

Ich hab aber nur vorne ne Code bzw. ne halbe Code. Hinten ist ein Elixir-Sattel. Vorne und hinten andere Bremsen hatte ich bisher noch an keinem Bike. Das nervt ja auch schon wg. unterschiedlichen Belägen die man dabei haben muss, usw.

Edit: Sehe gerade, daß in der Bikemarktanzeige von Bone-Breaker wo er seine Rockzone-Bremse verkauft hinten offenbar auch ne Elixir dran war. Deckt sich trotzdem nicht mit der zitierten Beschreibung von oben.


----------



## christophersch (28. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Nur wg. des Reifens schicke ich das Bike sicher nicht ein.
> Es geht vor allem um die Bremse. Ich lasse mich ja wg. der Bremse ggf. gerne belehren. Wo findest du die Beschreibung, denn beim Rockzone steht wörtlich: "Und Canyon setzt noch eins drauf. Exclusiv wird die Code mit den leichteren Elixir Bremshebeln ausgestattet". Ein explizites Bild von dem hinteren Bremssattel sehe ich auch nicht, weil das große Foto von der rechten Seite aufgenommen ist und das ist nicht so gut zu erkennen.
> 
> Ich hab aber nur vorne ne Code bzw. ne halbe Code. Hinten ist ein Elixir-Sattel. Vorne und hinten andere Bremsen hatte ich bisher noch an keinem Bike.
> ...



Die Combo leichter Hebel mit kräftigem Sattel bezog sich IMMER und bei allen Modellen auf die Vorderrad-Bremse. Macht mMn auch Sinn, da du hinten nie so viel Kraft benötigst wie vorne und durch eine derartige Combo lieber Gewicht sparst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (28. August 2012)

@DoubleU 
Ich bin das Rockzone probe gefahren und auf dem Vorführ - bike war genau diese Reifenkombie
. In der Beschreibung steht es anders.

Zur Bremse: Genau diese Aufteilung habe ich in der Beschreibung vom Rockzone gelesen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob im Internet oder Katalog.

Hoffe meinst kommt morgen, aber lieber mit ner schwarzen Gabel.

Viel spass mit deinem Bike:thumbup:


----------



## Bone-Breaker (28. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Wäre ja zu schön gewesen, wenn alles stimmt. Nach kurzer Erstsichtung ist hinten 1. keine Maxxis Minion Bereifung drauf sondern ein Ardent, noch ist es ein 2.5 er Reifen, sondern nur ein 2.4er. Dann fehlt die fest von Herrn Goral zugesagte Dämpferpumpe (Originalton: "Prinzipiell  werden allen unseren Rädern zur Auslieferung Pumpen beigelegt, unabhängig ob  Stahlfeder- oder Luftfederelemente. Zum  einen hatte ich ja schon die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen angesprochen und zum  anderen ist es für uns leichter nur zwei Zubehör-Tüten (Rennrad- und MTB) zu  kommissionieren als für jedes Modell eine eigene Tüte zusammenzustellen."
> (meine alte habe ich bereits nem Kumpel geschenkt, eben deshalb, weil ich natürlcih eine neue erwartete). Die werde ich auch noch bekommen...
> 
> 
> ...



Also, die Pumpe habe ich auch bekommen. Sehr sinnvoll bei einem Rad ohne Luftdämpfer, aber naja, vielleicht brauche ich sie ja mal.

Die Reifencombi hat Canyon schon länger auf Minion und Ardent umgestellt. Habe ich direkt gegen Fat Albert ausgestauscht.
Keine Ahnung warum die es nicht schaffen die Webseite zu aktualisieren. Muss wohl derselbe Dienstleister sein, der das in meiner Firma erledigt. Da stimmen die Infos auf der Webseite auch nie. 

Die Bremssättel sind vorne ein 4-Kolben Code und hinten ein 2-Kolben Elixir. In der Beschreibung im Internet auf der Canyon-Seite steht übrigens an keiner Stelle etwas von Code. Dort wird nur von Avid Custom Bremsen gesprochen. Meine weicht einer Formula The One Factory Sondermodell. Obwohl die Code vorne geht wie Hölle, nur die Farbe ist auf dem Rad ein echter Affront.


----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also, die Pumpe habe ich auch bekommen. Sehr sinnvoll bei einem Rad ohne Luftdämpfer, aber naja, vielleicht brauche ich sie ja mal.
> 
> Die Reifencombi hat Canyon schon länger auf Minion und Ardent umgestellt. Habe ich direkt gegen Fat Albert ausgestauscht.
> Keine Ahnung warum die es nicht schaffen die Webseite zu aktualisieren. Muss wohl derselbe Dienstleister sein, der das in meiner Firma erledigt. Da stimmen die Infos auf der Webseite auch nie.
> ...



Bei mir past es natürlich farblich perfekt, weil ich halt das weiße Bike habe. Hätte ich allerdings geahnt, daß das nicht gepulvert ist hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch raw genommen, obwohl ich weiß geiler finde.

Was mich an der Bremsenlösung nervt ist folgendes: Es ist nach Beschreibung eine günstigere Mogelpackung/Beschiss von Canyon. Und das ist der einzige Grund für Canyon - nicht etwa weil man hinten natürlich grundsätzlcih weniger Bremsleistung braucht. Zweitens muss man noch unterschiedliche Beläge mitführen und lagern. Das zweite nervt mich glaube ich noch mehr. Jedenfalls habe ich kein Bike mit unterschiedlichen Bremsen bisher und bin damit gar nicht happy.

Einfach nen 2.4er hinten einzubauen und dann noch nen anderen Typ finde ich auch nicht so prall, aber das ist ja wenigstens ein Verschleissteil. Trotzdem unprofessionell von Canyon darüber nciht zu informieren.
/Shrug, mit der Bremse das nervt mich jedenfalls, weil es letztlich Verarsche ist und man entgegen der Beschreibung nur ne halbe Code bekommt.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (28. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Bei mir past es natürlich farblich perfekt, weil ich halt das weiße Bike habe. Hätte ich allerdings geahnt, daß das nicht gepulvert ist hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch raw genommen, obwohl ich weiß geiler finde.
> 
> Was mich an der Bremsenlösung nervt ist folgendes: Es ist nach Beschreibung eine günstigere Mogelpackung/Beschiss von Canyon. Und das ist der einzige Grund für Canyon - nicht etwa weil man hinten natürlich grundsätzlcih weniger Bremsleistung braucht. Zweitens muss man noch unterschiedliche Beläge mitführen und lagern. Das zweite nervt mich glaube ich noch mehr. Jedenfalls habe ich kein Bike mit unterschiedlichen Bremsen bisher und bin damit gar nicht happy.
> 
> ...



Na ja, das mit den unterschiedlichen Belägen ist natürlich nicht so toll, aber auch nicht so wirklich schlimm. Schlimmstenfalls weißt Du ja, wo du eine Code erwerben kannst, obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob der Bremssattel auch hinten verbaut werden kann.

Und streng genommen bekommst Du ja auch nur eine viertel Code.


----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Und streng genommen bekommst Du ja auch nur eine viertel Code.



Wenn du es so betrachtest hab ich natürlich auch nur mit ner Halben gerechnet und wäre damit zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## christophersch (28. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Bei mir past es natürlich farblich perfekt, weil ich halt das weiße Bike habe. Hätte ich allerdings geahnt, daß das nicht gepulvert ist hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch raw genommen, obwohl ich weiß geiler finde.
> 
> Was mich an der Bremsenlösung nervt ist folgendes: Es ist nach Beschreibung eine günstigere Mogelpackung/Beschiss von Canyon. Und das ist der einzige Grund für Canyon - nicht etwa weil man hinten natürlich grundsätzlcih weniger Bremsleistung braucht. Zweitens muss man noch unterschiedliche Beläge mitführen und lagern. Das zweite nervt mich glaube ich noch mehr. Jedenfalls habe ich kein Bike mit unterschiedlichen Bremsen bisher und bin damit gar nicht happy.
> 
> ...



Also bitte. Mit Mogelpackung/Beschiss hat das ja wohl im geringsten etwas zu tun. Zumal (in meinem Fall) der X0 Sattel für Canyon bestimmt auch teurer im Einkauf ist, als der Code Sattel. In diesem Fall hat sich Canyon einfach mal etwas Gedanken gemacht wie man optimal Gewicht und Leistung unter einen Hut bekommt. Und anders anfühlen tut es sich ja auch nicht, da die Bremshebel-Kombination v/h gleich ist. Das nun unterschiedliche Beläge benutzt werden müssen ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber so oft muss man die ja nun auch nicht wechseln.

Edit: Mist, zu spät meinerseits


----------



## LordLinchpin (28. August 2012)

ok, also was nicht in meinen kopf geht sind die aussage A: man muss 2 gleiche reifen fahren und aussage B: man muss 2 gleiche bremsen fahren. beides totaler scheiß. ein reifen vorne hat ganz andere aufgaben als ein reifen hinten. und wer sich bei unter 100kg kampfgewicht hinten ne 4 kolben dranschraubt ist selbst schuld, das macht absolut keinen sinn bzw ist total unnötig. willst du als nächstes sagen man muss vorne und hinten die selbe scheibengröße fahren? ich bin die letzten jahre nichtmal die selben bremsenhersteller vorne und hinten gefahren. und soll ich dir ein geheimnis verraten? es funktioniert trotzdem. zudem ist der minion eher ein dh reifen, der ardent ist sinnvoller wenn man das rad auch mal so ein bisschen bewegen will. und die 0,1" merkst du garantiert nicht. bei manchen leuten bin ich echt neidisch und hätte lieber ihre probleme als meine


----------



## christophersch (28. August 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ok, also was nicht in meinen kopf geht sind die aussage A: man muss 2 gleiche reifen fahren und aussage B: man muss 2 gleiche bremsen fahren. beides totaler scheiß. ein reifen vorne hat ganz andere aufgaben als ein reifen hinten. und wer sich bei unter 100kg kampfgewicht hinten ne 4 kolben dranschraubt ist selbst schuld, das macht absolut keinen sinn bzw ist total unnötig. willst du als nächstes sagen man muss vorne und hinten die selbe scheibengröße fahren? ich bin die letzten jahre nichtmal die selben bremsenhersteller vorne und hinten gefahren. und soll ich dir ein geheimnis verraten? es funktioniert trotzdem. zudem ist der minion eher ein dh reifen, der ardent ist sinnvoller wenn man das rad auch mal so ein bisschen bewegen will. und die 0,1" merkst du garantiert nicht. bei manchen leuten bin ich echt neidisch und hätte lieber ihre probleme als meine


----------



## dia-mandt (28. August 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ok, also was nicht in meinen kopf geht sind die aussage A: man muss 2 gleiche reifen fahren und aussage B: man muss 2 gleiche bremsen fahren. beides totaler scheiß. ein reifen vorne hat ganz andere aufgaben als ein reifen hinten. und wer sich bei unter 100kg kampfgewicht hinten ne 4 kolben dranschraubt ist selbst schuld, das macht absolut keinen sinn bzw ist total unnötig. willst du als nächstes sagen man muss vorne und hinten die selbe scheibengröße fahren? ich bin die letzten jahre nichtmal die selben bremsenhersteller vorne und hinten gefahren. und soll ich dir ein geheimnis verraten? es funktioniert trotzdem. zudem ist der minion eher ein dh reifen, der ardent ist sinnvoller wenn man das rad auch mal so ein bisschen bewegen will. und die 0,1" merkst du garantiert nicht. bei manchen leuten bin ich echt neidisch und hätte lieber ihre probleme als meine



Yep. Da gebe ich dir recht!
Ich checke auch nicht was das soll.
Code vorne, elixir hinten ist doch voll ok.
Und wieso soll es schlimm sein, verschiedene beläge einzupacken?
Erstens kann man beim einbau nix falsch machen und zweitens bestellt man einfach unterschiedliche geläge und fertig. Da seh ich kein problem.
Wie christoph schon geschrieben hat, finde ich auch, dass die lösung sogar für canyon spricht. Da hat mal jemand mitgedacht.
Ich selber fahre hope bremsen (vo und hi die selbe) und nehme trotzdem verschiedene beläge mit.....keramik beläge für vorne und standard für hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (28. August 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ok, also was nicht in meinen kopf geht sind die aussage A: man muss 2 gleiche reifen fahren



Hab ich so nie gesagt, weil es keinen Sinn macht - wäre ja zusätzlich auch deswegen irrwitzig, da das Setup des Rockzone vorne und hinten nach Beschreibung auch nie den gleichen Reifen hatte (                                                                                                                Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5"DW Super Tacky, Minion Highroller 2,4'' DW                                                                            ) - ich hätte nur gerne wie beschrieben nen 2.5er hinten und keinen 2.4 er.



> aussage B: man muss 2 gleiche bremsen fahren. s nächstes sagen man muss vorne und hinten die selbe scheibengröße fahren? ich bin die letzten jahre nichtmal die selben bremsenhersteller vorne und hinten gefahren. und soll ich dir ein geheimnis verraten? es funktioniert trotzdem. zudem ist der minion eher ein dh reifen, der ardent ist sinnvoller wenn man das rad auch mal so ein bisschen bewegen will.


1. Ich glaube ihr seid hier etwas zu naiv - man kann jeden Scheiss irgendwie begründen, auch wenn es, wie wohl in dem Fall bei Caynon offensichtlikch ist, daß es eigentlich um Ersparnis geht und nicht um ein paar Gramm, die durch die zusätzlichen Beläge eh wieder teiwleise geschluckt werden. . Zudem habe ich über 100 kg Kampfgewicht mit Klamotten, etwa 107-110 würde ich sagen je nach Helm. Das mit den Belägen stört mich aber in der Tat am meisten - und die evtl. absichtlich irreführende Beschreibung.

Jede Menge Polemik, unpräzises lesen des Urpsrungsposts, Binsenweisheiten, usw. Zusammengefasst: Sinnlose Wichtigtuerei, wenn es evtl auch nicht so gemeint war, kommt aber so rüber, sorry.


----------



## christophersch (28. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Hab ich so nie gesagt, weil es keinen Sinn macht - wäre ja zusätzlich auch deswegen irrwitzig, da das Setup des Rockzone vorne und hinten nach Beschreibung auch nie den gleichen Reifen hatte (                                                                                                                Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5"DW Super Tacky, Minion Highroller 2,4'' DW                                                                            ) - ich hätte nur gerne wie beschrieben nen 2.5er hinten und keinen 2.4 er.
> 
> 1. Ich glaube ihr seid hier etwas zu naiv - man kann jeden Scheiss irgendwie begründen, auch wenn es, wie wohl in dem Fall bei Caynon offensichtlikch ist, daß es eigentlich um Ersparnis geht und nicht um ein paar Gramm, die durch die zusätzlichen Beläge eh wieder teiwleise geschluckt werden. . Zudem habe ich über 100 kg Kampfgewicht mit Klamotten, etwa 107-110 würde ich sagen je nach Helm. Das mit den Belägen stört mich aber in der Tat am meisten - und die evtl. absichtlich irreführende Beschreibung.
> 
> Jede Menge Polemik, unpräzises lesen des Urpsrungsposts, Binsenweisheiten, usw. Zusammengefasst: Sinnlose Wichtigtuerei, wenn es evtl auch nicht so gemeint war, kommt aber so rüber, sorry.



Um dem Ganzen ein Ende zu setzen hier der "Werbetext" von Canyon der in der Bikebeschreibung steht:

"*Die speziellen Custom Bremsen von Avid helfen dir den richtigen Bremspunkt dosiert zu setzen. Vier Kolben für max. Power und Dosierbarkeit vorne und zwei Kolben am Hinterrad bieten in Verbindung mit leichten Elixir 7 Hebeln den besten Kompromiss aus Dosierbarkeit, Bremsleistung und Gewicht*."

Bei den Reifen würde ich mehr nach Gefühl gehen. Zumal die tatsächlichen Breiten in diesem Fall sogar von den angegebenen Werten abweichen

Cheers
-Christopher


----------



## der_erce (28. August 2012)

Sacht mal: Sind bei euch diese Distanzringe an der Nabe auch so locker? Neulich hab ich mich ernsthaft beim zusammenschrauben gefragt, warum da ne Lücke zwischen Nabe und Gabel ist, als ich die Achse durchsteckte. Hab danach festgestellt, dass die Hülse ab war.
Hab jetzt mal gekuckt und beide Seiten sind eigentlich mit sehr geringem Kraftaufwand abzunehmen. Der O-Ring ist irgendwie zu klein. Ist das nur bei mir so? ()


----------



## rider_x (29. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also, die Pumpe habe ich auch bekommen. Sehr sinnvoll bei einem Rad ohne Luftdämpfer, aber naja, vielleicht brauche ich sie ja mal.



Die brauchst du spätestens dann wenn du den Druck von deiner Luftkammer am Dämpfer, die das Durchschlagen verhindern soll, erhöhen willst  !


----------



## DoubleU (29. August 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Um dem Ganzen ein Ende zu setzen hier der "Werbetext" von Canyon der in der Bikebeschreibung steht:
> 
> "*Die speziellen Custom Bremsen von Avid helfen dir den richtigen Bremspunkt dosiert zu setzen. Vier Kolben für max. Power und Dosierbarkeit vorne und zwei Kolben am Hinterrad bieten in Verbindung mit leichten Elixir 7 Hebeln den besten Kompromiss aus Dosierbarkeit, Bremsleistung und Gewicht*."
> 
> ...



Ok, das steht zugegebermassen AUCH da - das hatte ich nicht gelesen.

Was ich gelesen habe ist (overlay auf dem Foto der Hebel): "Und Canyon setzt noch eins drauf. Exclusiv wird die Code mit den leichteren Elixir 7 Hebeln ausgestattet."

Da widerspricht sich die website selbst bzw. ist mind. unpräzise mit diesenn 2 widersrprüchlichen Aussagen. Na ja, scheiss drauf. Von der Bremsleistung wird es ok sein, selbst bei meinem Gewicht - bleibt halt der Nachteil mit den Belägen. Das finde ich völlig unnötig und nervend.


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. August 2012)

wie oft brauchst du denn neue beläge? ich brauche nach ca 1,5 saisons mal neue, da muss ich nich immer welche rumschleppen, zumal ich vorne und hinten nicht zeitgleich tausche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (29. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sacht mal: Sind bei euch diese Distanzringe an der Nabe auch so locker? Neulich hab ich mich ernsthaft beim zusammenschrauben gefragt, warum da ne Lücke zwischen Nabe und Gabel ist, als ich die Achse durchsteckte. Hab danach festgestellt, dass die Hülse ab war.
> Hab jetzt mal gekuckt und beide Seiten sind eigentlich mit sehr geringem Kraftaufwand abzunehmen. Der O-Ring ist irgendwie zu klein. Ist das nur bei mir so? ()



Nein, das ist nicht nur bei dir so. Das ist working as designed, heißt, bei allen Gabeln mit Steckachse sind die Distanzhülsen nur aufgesteckt. Und ja, die gehen leicht ab wenn man das Rad nicht ganz korrekt in die Führung einfädelt. _Kleiner Tip von Haedillus Malus: Stell das Rad auf den Kopf und bau das VR ein bis Du ein Gefühl dafür bekommen hast._


----------



## Bone-Breaker (29. August 2012)

rider_x schrieb:


> Die brauchst du spätestens dann wenn du den Druck von deiner Luftkammer am Dämpfer, die das Durchschlagen verhindern soll, erhöhen willst  !



Sorry, aber soweit mir bekannt ist wird der Fox Van RC mit Stickstoff befüllt. Da werde ich den Teufel tun und versuchen Luft reinzupumpen.


----------



## fatal_error (29. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Ok, das steht zugegebermassen AUCH da - das hatte ich nicht gelesen.
> 
> Was ich gelesen habe ist (overlay auf dem Foto der Hebel): "Und Canyon setzt noch eins drauf. Exclusiv wird die Code mit den leichteren Elixir 7 Hebeln ausgestattet."



DIE Code (vorne verbaut) wird mit leichten Elixir 7 Hebeln ausgestattet. 
Steht nix davon das vorne und hinten eine Code verbaut ist 

Was mich wieder wundert ist das mit der Pumpe!
Wenn die angeblich nur 2 Zubehörtütten haben warum habe ich dann auch keine Pumpe!? Ich hätte sehr gerne eine


----------



## Bike_Ride (29. August 2012)

@Dämpfer-Luft-Theorie

Wie Bone-Breaker schon sagt, gibt es an keinem Dämpfer der in einem aktuellen FRX verbaut ist eine Luftkammer. Geschweige denn ein Ventil zum Befüllen. 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber selbst bei den verschiedenen Gabeln dürfte meiner Meinung nach auch keine dabei sein, die eine Luftkammer hat.

@Bremsen-Diskussion

Das Argument Kostenersparnis kann auch ganz einfach widerlegt werden! Denn gerade mal ne Bremse mit nem anderen Hebel, als er Serie ausgeliefert wird, zu bestücken wird sich preistechnisch mit Sicherheit NICHT für Canyon lohnen. Das sind Mehrkosten die SRAM in dem Fall an Canyon stellt. 
Du kannst es also drehen und wenden wie du willst, da hat Canyon wirklich mitgedacht und bietet dem Kunden was für sein Geld! 

Die "Problematik" mit zwei unterschiedlichen Belägetypen verstehe ich auch beim besten Willen nicht. Die gibts doch eh im Paar. Dann bestellste halt zwei unterschiedliche Typen und packst die ein, wenn du los fährst. Ist doch wurst ob es die gleichen sind oder nicht. 4 beläge sind 4 Beläge....
Oder hast du Angst die zu verwechseln ?
Die kann ich dir nehmen, denn wer den Unterschied nicht erkennt sollte auch erst garnicht anfangen und seine Beläge selbst wechseln!
Ganz davon abgesehen, warum nimmst du immer welche mit? Willst du mittem aufm Trail die Beläge wechseln?
Sowas mach ich eigentlich bevor ich los fahre.... Oder bin ich hier nen Sonderfall ?

Sorry, aber über was hier manchmal diskutiert wird... unglaublich.
Fahrt doch endlich mal eure Bikes und habt Spaß damit! Die Dinger kosten so viel Geld und stehen mehr irgendwo rum, als sie gefahren werden.
Was ne Luxuswelt...

Edit: Was mir gerade noch so einfällt. Wie lange liest du im Thema eigentlich schon mit ?
So viele Bikes wie hier schon gepostet wurden, da fällt es doch eigentlich auf, dass hinten ne Elixier dran ist!

Zu dem Reifenthema sag ich erst lieber garnichts....


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht nur bei dir so. Das ist working as designed, heißt, bei allen Gabeln mit Steckachse sind die Distanzhülsen nur aufgesteckt. Und ja, die gehen leicht ab wenn man das Rad nicht ganz korrekt in die Führung einfädelt. _Kleiner Tip von Haedillus Malus: Stell das Rad auf den Kopf und bau das VR ein bis Du ein Gefühl dafür bekommen hast._



Ah ok..Das Bike montier ich grundsätzlich immer auf dem Kopf. Einfach gemütlicher. 
Gibts nen Grund warum die so leicht / bzw überhaupt abgehen?


----------



## rider_x (29. August 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Sorry, aber soweit mir bekannt ist wird der Fox Van RC mit Stickstoff befüllt. Da werde ich den Teufel tun und versuchen Luft reinzupumpen.




Ok, hab grad mal nach geschaut. Habe das Torque (ohne FRX) Rockzone 2011 und da ist ein DHX RC2 Dämpfer montiert. An dem ist ein Ventil für die Pumpe dran. Der Van ist da wohl einfacher aufgebaut. 
In dem Fall hast du recht...Verdammt


----------



## die-flut (29. August 2012)

Danke für die weisen Worte....


ich erlaube mir das Zitat als Signatur zu entführen...


Biken, nicht quatschen! Code vorn und XO hinten an meinem Flashzone fahren sich absolut toll. Vorne Anker, hinten Verzögerer.... so wie es soll....


ride on,

die-flut


----------



## christophersch (29. August 2012)

Für 2013 scheint sich an der Frx Palette nicht allzu viel zu ändern. Der Rahmen scheint einen Gabelanschlag erhalten zu haben und ein paar Ausstattungsdetails haben sich auch geändert. Etwas Feintuning also ;-)

sehr schön finde ich aber, dass in einigen Modellen der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air verbaut ist.


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. August 2012)

wenn ich von 185 lo komme  und dann 203 low möchte dann wechselt die schraube ihre eingangsseite,richtig ?


----------



## christophersch (29. August 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> wenn ich von 185 hi komme  und dann 203 low möchte dann wechselt die schraube ihre eingangsseite,richtig ?



Nein. Aber warum guckst du nicht nach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (29. August 2012)

die schraube passt nicht durch beide inserts,hab ich grad nachgeschaut.


----------



## christophersch (29. August 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> die schraube passt nicht durch beide inserts,hab ich grad nachgeschaut.



Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, woran es hapert. Der Trackflip ist so gebaut, dass er nur um 180 Grad gedreht werden kann. Sprich, er ist rechteckig und nicht quadratisch. Wenn man die anderen Einstellungen haben möchte, muss er auf die andere Seite. Somit wechselt natürlich auch die Eingangsseite der Schraube.

Aber genau auf dein Beispiel trifft der Seitentausch nicht zu.


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. August 2012)

beispiel ist berichtigt.


----------



## christophersch (29. August 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> beispiel ist berichtigt.



In diesem Fall musst du natürlich auch die Eingangsseite der Schraube ändern. Logisch. Aber warum hast du das nicht festgestellt, als du eben danach geguckt hast?


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2012)

odysseus schrieb:


> hab mir grade ein Speedzone bestellt wegen dem Rahmen - den ich einfach geil finde - und möchte das Teil als Tourenfreerider aufbauen.
> ...


Ja, das sollte so aufgehen, wie du dir das denkst.
Tretlagerbreite ist 73mm, richtig.
Beim Stinger musst du aber aufpassen... so wie ich das herausgelesen habe, hast du einen für Tretlagerklemmung, richtig? Wenn ja, passt das, du musst aber unbedingt den ISCG-Adapter demontieren! Der darf nicht gleichzeitig mit dem Umwerfer-Adapter verwendet werden (den du übrigens extra mitbestellen musst, Artikelnummer: A1031529 + Schrauben: A1017953 (2x) ), sonst kollidieren diese am Ende des Federwegs.
Mit dem Vivid Air scheint noch keiner im FRX Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. Ich werde einen Vivid Coil fahren und habe ihn auch in Tune M bestellt (liegt schon neben mir  ).
Ich habe mir auch das Speedzone bestellt und werde es genau so machen wie du  Meiner Planung nach werde ich mit Vivid Coil, Lyrik U-Turn und 1800g LRS mit Wicked Will FR auf ~15,6kg kommen. Wie kommst du auf die knapp 15kg? Ich denke, das wird selbst mit Luftdämpfer knapp, außer du fährst nur 1 Kettenblatt.




othu schrieb:


> es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder.
> [...]
> Mein Rahmen geht zurück, ich bekomme einen neuen, komplett lackierten Rahmen.


Halleluja!  Ich bin gespannt...




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Die Reifencombi hat Canyon schon länger auf Minion und Ardent umgestellt.


Hmm, das fände ich schade! Denn eigentlich hätte ich schon gerne auch den Highroller gehabt - auch wenn ich ihn selbst nicht fahren werde, aber ich hab ihn einem Freund versprochen... 




DoubleU schrieb:


> Was mich an der Bremsenlösung nervt ist folgendes: Es ist nach Beschreibung eine günstigere Mogelpackung/Beschiss von Canyon. Und das ist der einzige Grund für Canyon - nicht etwa weil man hinten natürlich grundsätzlcih weniger Bremsleistung braucht. Zweitens muss man noch unterschiedliche Beläge mitführen und lagern.


Deine Beschuldigungen sind absolut aus der Luft gegriffen und grenzen zum Teil an puren Schwachsinn. Die Beschreibung bei den Ausstattungsdetails ist seitens von Canyon echt mäßig (siehe auch weiter unten der Fehler bei den Reifen), aber wie Christopher ja schon zitiert hat, steht im Beschreibungstext GANZ KLAR, was das für eine "Custom" Bremse ist, die da verbaut wird. Außerdem: Wenn man keine Tomaten auf den Augen hat, erkennt man auf den Fotos ganz eindeutig, dass bei allen FRX hinten ein Elixir Sattel verbaut ist...!
Das Gejammere über die unterschiedlichen Beläge ist absolut mädchenhaft. Wenn dich die ca. 3-4cm³ Lagerfläche zuhause und die ca. 20g im Rucksack WIRKLICH stören, hast du noch ganz andere Probleme und musst dir über die Bremsen echt keine Sorgen machen  Dass die Bremse exakt so, wie sie Canyon verbaut absolut Sinn macht, haben die anderen ja schon ausreichend verdeutlicht...




DoubleU schrieb:


> Einfach nen 2.4er hinten einzubauen und dann noch nen anderen Typ finde ich auch nicht so prall, aber das ist ja wenigstens ein Verschleissteil.


Du schiebst nicht nur mächtig unnötigen Aufstand, anscheinend kannst du nichtmal richtig lesen (was ja auch schon deinen Irrtum bei den Bremsen leicht vorab gelöst hätte)... du hast es ja selbst zitiert:


> Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5"DW Super Tacky, Minion Highroller *2,4''* DW


Minion DH*F* bedeutet "Minion Downhill *Front*" - auf den Fotos ist der auch immer vorne montiert. Und welcher Reifen ist dann logischerweise hinten...?  Genau so ein 2.4er wie der Ardent, den du jetzt drauf hast. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Minion F durchaus auch gerne hinten gefahren wird, dass der eigentlich beschriebene Reifen "Highroller" und nicht "Minion Highroller" heißt und dass ich einen Highroller auch lieber hätte als einen Ardent, ist also auch die Hälfte deiner Reifen-Motze (so wie 100% der Bremsen-Motze) ganz einfach dadurch begründet, dass du nicht richtig gelesen hast. 




christophersch schrieb:


> Für 2013 scheint sich an der Frx Palette nicht allzu viel zu ändern. Der Rahmen scheint einen Gabelanschlag erhalten zu haben und ein paar Ausstattungsdetails haben sich auch geändert. Etwas Feintuning also ;-)
> 
> sehr schön finde ich aber, dass in einigen Modellen der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air verbaut ist.


Du traust dich allen Ernstes, das zu posten ohne Bilder beizufügen...? Ja bist du denn des Wahnsinns??? 
Auf jeden Fall spricht es für das FRX, wenn daran nicht viel geändert wurde  Ich hoffe nur, dass sie bei den Gabeln auch mal zu etwas anderem, als zu 80% Fox greifen, wenn sie bei den Dämpfern doch schon durchaus Geschmack beweisen.


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. August 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2012/canyon_eurobike_2012_de.pdf


----------



## simdiem (29. August 2012)

Wenn ich mir die neuen Farbkombos anschaue, bin ich heil froh, dass ich meins in so einer guten Farbe bekommen habe....


----------



## Nduro (29. August 2012)

See you on Trail:

Heute gekommen und noch absoluter Standard.
Wurde mit weißer Gabel ausgeliefert, Schwarz wäre mir lieber gewesen aber ok.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (30. August 2012)

Wie ich sehe gab es anscheinend wirklich nur eine kleine Menge Rockzones die mit schwarzen Kashima 36ern ausgeliefert wurde, und ich hab eins abbekommen  

Ganz in weiss find ich aber sehr lecker, wenns Dich wirklich so stört würd ich fast tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (30. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Deine Beschuldigungen sind absolut aus der Luft gegriffen und grenzen zum Teil an puren Schwachsinn. Die Beschreibung bei den Ausstattungsdetails ist seitens von Canyon echt mäßig (siehe auch weiter unten der Fehler bei den Reifen), aber wie Christopher ja schon zitiert hat, steht im Beschreibungstext GANZ KLAR, was das für eine "Custom" Bremse ist, die da verbaut wird. Außerdem: Wenn man keine Tomaten auf den Augen hat, erkennt man auf den Fotos ganz eindeutig, dass bei allen FRX hinten ein Elixir Sattel verbaut ist...!
> Das Gejammere über die unterschiedlichen Beläge ist absolut mädchenhaft. Wenn dich die ca. 3-4cm³ Lagerfläche zuhause und die ca. 20g im Rucksack WIRKLICH stören, hast du noch ganz andere Probleme und musst dir über die Bremsen echt keine Sorgen machen  Dass die Bremse exakt so, wie sie Canyon verbaut absolut Sinn macht, haben die anderen ja schon ausreichend verdeutlicht...




Bei so viel konzentriertem bs und Schwachsinn muss ich doch noch mal antworten, obwohl das Thema für alle die wirklich mitgelesen und verstanden haben eigentlich durch ist.
Hättest du dir die Mühe gemacht zu lesen anstatt vorschnell und unüberlegt sinnlos und teilweise falsch rumzukrakeelen wärst du auf die Tatsache gestoßen, daß Canyon zwei widersprüchliche Aussagen auf seiner Homepage macht. Ich hatte nur die eine Info gelesen und bin deshalb zwingend erst mal davon ausgegangen, daß vorne und hinten Code verbaut ist und nur die Hebel von der Elixir sind. Eigentlich bekomme ich nur gerne das was ich bestellt bzw. aufgrund der mir vorliegenden Info erwartet habe. Das war erst mal alles. Daß das grundsätzlich so funktioniert und von der Bremsleistung auch aussreicht ist jedem Idioten klar, hat aber im Grunde nur Nachteile, mind. aber keine Vorteile. Denn es müsste dir mit nur ein wenig nachdenken eigentlich schon auffallen wie irrsinnig idiotisch es ist einerseits dieses Setup u.a. wg. des geringeren Gewichts zu loben (das auch sicher im Gramm-Bereich liegt) und andererseits so einen bs vom Stapel zu lassen, daß die 20 Gramm (oder wieviel auch immer) der Beläge, die man zusätzlich mitführt ja nun wirklich nichts aus machen und das "andere Probleme"-blah blah will ich wg. kplt. Idiotie erst gar nicht kommentieren. ICH habe zumindest keine Problerme beim lesen - evtl. beim gucken, da ich nicht gesehen habe, daß auf dem Foto hinten eine Elixir ist.  - trotzdem würde ich mich da immer auf das geschriebene Wort verlassen, denn auf dem Foto stimmt ja nicht mal die Farbe, weil orange als Gold abgebildet wird und generel sind die Fotos oft sehr früh entstanden/vom ersten setup und deshalb veraltet (nur als weiteres Beispiel bzgl. der Qualität der Fotos: hinter der Overlay-Beschreibung von Spank Spoon Vorbau+Lenker beim Rockzone ist im Hintergrund tatsächlich aber ein Bild vom Spike-Vorbau)- und da steht eben AUCH, daß die Code (als absoluten Begriff für vorne und hinten) mit den Elixir-Griffen verbaut ist (overlay über dem Fotoder Griffe). An andere Stelle steht es wieder anderes, und zwar direkt darüber. so doer so ein Widerspruch, selbst wenn man beides liest.
(Sorry übrigens das ich auf die Art und in dem Ton antworte, aber wer so meint auf die Kacke zu hauen und dabei so viel halbgaren und unüberlegten Müll produziert bekommt auch ne Antwort im genau gleichen Ton - eigentlich schade, weil ich dich bisher hier von den posts eigentlich sehr ok fan.../shrug)




> Du schiebst nicht nur mächtig unnötigen Aufstand, anscheinend kannst du nichtmal richtig lesen (was ja auch schon deinen Irrtum bei den Bremsen leicht vorab gelöst hätte)... du hast es ja selbst zitiert:
> Minion DH*F* bedeutet "Minion Downhill *Front*" - auf den Fotos ist der auch immer vorne montiert. Und welcher Reifen ist dann logischerweise hinten...?  Genau so ein 2.4er wie der Ardent, den du jetzt drauf hast. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Minion F durchaus auch gerne hinten gefahren wird, dass der eigentlich beschriebene Reifen "Highroller" und nicht "Minion Highroller" heißt und dass ich einen Highroller auch lieber hätte als einen Ardent, ist also auch die Hälfte deiner Reifen-Motze (so wie 100% der Bremsen-Motze) ganz einfach dadurch begründet, dass du nicht richtig gelesen hast.


s.o., ähnlich unüberlegt hingerotzt und noch mal die eigenen Denk-und/oder Lesefehler von oben mit aufgelistet (was mein berechtige Motzerei bzgl. der Bremse angeht - die Site gibt einfach 2 widersprüchliche Infos - zumindest für Leute, die lesen können wie du immer so schön betonst.,..lol) und außerdem meinte ich mit unterschiedlichen Reifen vor allem die unterschiedliche Breite vorne und hinten, nicht spez. den Typ.

Edit: Bzgl. der Reifen hast du doch recht (s.u. in der Antwort an simdiem), hab das noch mal gecheckt bzw. beim montieren fiel es mir auf, also hat sich hinten nur der Typ geändert wie du richtig sagst. - bzgl. der anderen Sache mit den Bremsen allerdings nicht. Hab ich also auch mal was unüberlegt hingerotzt - nicht nur du hehe.

Also ich hab dich immer noch lieb, aber eine Antwort im entsprechenden unverschämten Tonfall (besonders aber wg. des teils unüberlegten bs und der Wichtigtuerei) tat hier glaube ich trotzdem Not.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (30. August 2012)

Warum wusste ich beim kauf meines Rockzones dann genau was mich erwartet und war in keinster Weise über irgendein Austattungsmerkmal verwundert weil ich ausnahmslos alle relevanten Informationen auf der Homepage finden konnte? Merkwürdig...


----------



## DoubleU (30. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> See you on Trail:
> 
> Heute gekommen und noch absoluter Standard.
> Wurde mit weißer Gabel ausgeliefert, Schwarz wäre mir lieber gewesen aber ok.



So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Ich war total froh, daß es ne weisse war. Ich finde das sieht viel besser aus, als auf dem Foto der website mit der schwarzen Gabel.

So, heute ist bei mir auch zusammenbauen angesagt, mit leichten Modifikationen erst mal (Griffe und ein paar Kleinigkeiten).


----------



## DoubleU (30. August 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> wie oft brauchst du denn neue beläge? ich brauche nach ca 1,5 saisons mal neue, da muss ich nich immer welche rumschleppen, zumal ich vorne und hinten nicht zeitgleich tausche



Du bikest zu wenig!  Ich brauche defnitiv öfter Ersatz.
Aber ich habe immer grundsätzlich welche dabei, auch bei normalen Touren in der näheren Region, weil immer was passieren kann - selbst wenn noch nicht abgenutzt könnte einer aus welchem Grund auch immer hops gehen.
Wir reden hier natürlich über minimale Gewichte, die im Grunde keinen pups interessieren, aber das ist ja mit dem so hochgelobten "Gewichtsvorteil" des Bremsssattels nichts anderes.
Noch mal: Aufgrund der von mir gelesenen Info auf der website (overlay auf dem Hebel-Foto) hatte ich zwingend mit Code vorne und hinten gerechnet, bekomme gerne das was ich erwartet habe und das mit den zusätzlichen Belägen ist zwar kein Riesending, aber im Zweifel hätte ich die paar Gramm lieber am Bremssattel mit zusätzlicher Bremsleistung als nutzlso im Rucksack. Das war eigentlich schon alles - alles absolut berechtigtte Einwände, denn man sollte erwarten können, daß Canyon homogene und in sich schlüssige Produktinfos publiziert.


----------



## DoubleU (30. August 2012)

Ich hab noch mal ne Frage, um hier mal die gegenseitige ankackerei zu beenden (ich sach dazu jetzt nix mehr - es ist alles gesagt) und wieder sachlich und produktiv zu werden. 
Es gab doch diesen Rückruf bzgl. der Spoon-Vorbauschrauben. Woran erkennt man ob diese bereits verbaut sind?


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (30. August 2012)

Ich hab sie einfach mal getauscht, da war ein Brief mit zwei neuen in der Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (30. August 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> DIE Code (vorne verbaut) wird mit leichten Elixir 7 Hebeln ausgestattet.
> Steht nix davon das vorne und hinten eine Code verbaut ist
> 
> Was mich wieder wundert ist das mit der Pumpe!
> Wenn die angeblich nur 2 Zubehörtütten haben warum habe ich dann auch keine Pumpe!? Ich hätte sehr gerne eine



"Die Code" ist aber nach deutschen Sprachgebrauch in dem Fall ein absoluter Begriff, der hier nur so zu verstehen ist, daß vorne und hinten gemeint ist. Aber das Thema ist durch. Überd em Bild steht es eben anders.

Ich werde die Pumpe auf jeden Fall noch anfordern. 1. haben die bisher fast alle bekommen, 2. habe ich aufgrund dieser eindeutigen Info von Herrn Goral meine alte bereits verschenkt und werde die sicher nicht zurückfordern oder mir deshalb ne neue kaufen.


----------



## fatal_error (30. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Noch mal: Aufgrund der von mir gelesenen Info auf der website (overlay auf dem Hebel-Foto) hatte ich zwingend mit Code vorne und hinten gerechnet, bekomme gerne das was ich erwartet habe



Sag doch einfach ok ich hatte nicht alles gelesen und mir deswegen was zusammen gesponnen...

Canyon hat da nix falsch gemacht. 
Das Canyon zwei widersprüchliche Aussagen auf seiner Homepage gemacht hat siehst nur du so.


----------



## DoubleU (30. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die neuen Farbkombos anschaue, bin ich heil froh, dass ich meins in so einer guten Farbe bekommen habe....



Dito, manche Farbkombos müssen echt den ganz spez. Geschmack treffen.


----------



## simdiem (30. August 2012)

@DoubleU

Es ist nicht unser Tonfall, der hier die Musik macht. Sondern deiner. Und du wurdest schon von mehreren Leuten im Guten darauf hingewiesen diesen zu ändern. 

Hättest du dich hier informiert, hättest du über die Bremse Bescheid gewusst. Genauso hättest du das auch auf der Canyon HP lesen können. 

Und wenn du dich über einen 2,5er VR und 2,4er HR aufregst, dann verkauf dein Canyon, schick es zurück oder schieb es dir rein, wo ist mir egal ^^, und verlasse dieses Thema. 
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## DoubleU (30. August 2012)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach ok ich hatte nicht alles gelesen und mir deswegen was zusammen gesponnen...
> 
> Canyon hat da nix falsch gemacht.
> Das Canyon zwei widersprüchliche Aussagen auf seiner Homepage gemacht hat siehst nur du so.



Wenn du das bis hierhin intellektuell noch immer nicht verstanden hast kann ich dir leider wirklich nicht helfen. Lesen und verstehen muss jeder selbst können und für jeden mit mind. minimalen Sprachkenntnissen und kognitiven Fähigkeiten sind die Aussagen widersprüchlich.
Damn, ich wollte doch nix mehr dazu sagen, aber bei so was kräuseln sich ja die Gehirnwindungen.


----------



## DoubleU (30. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @DoubleU
> 
> Es ist nicht unser Tonfall, der hier die Musik macht. Sondern deiner. Und du wurdest schon von mehreren Leuten im Guten darauf hingewiesen diesen zu ändern.
> 
> ...



1. Also ich hab mich hier bisher vor dem Post oben (der aber nur ein äquivalente Antwort war, also nur reactio) bisher nicht im Tonfall vergriffen so wie der Kollege oben, also musst du mich verwechslen. "Im Guten drauf hingeweisen" wurde ich auch auf nichts, da es bisher einfach nichts gab worauf man hinweisen musste. Hallus oder Verwechslung, eins von beiden.

2. Les mal die HP und du müsstest mir zwingend Recht geben, aber is mir Latte. Ich bin hier nicht um Deutsch-Nachhilfe zu betreiben.

3. Ich hab dich auch lieb, hatte aber bereits erwähnt, daß das mit dem Reifen nie ein Grund ist etwas zurückzuschicken womit wir wieder beim lesen wären. Das man hier nicht fragen und diskutieren kann, wenn etwas nicht der publizierten Produktbeschreibung entspricht ist mir neu. Übrigens sehe ich gerade, daß auf dem Foto tatsächlich (inzwischen?) ein 2.4er Ardent drauf ist während die Teileliste unten was anderes sagt. Der 2.Widerspruch auf der Website (manchmal stimmt das Foto, manchmal die Beschreibung) - so etwas wird man doch hier ansprechen dürfen, aber evtl. akzeptierst du im Auto ja auch ohne Nachfrage schwarze Ledersitze, wenn du graue bestellt hattest? Okay...


----------



## DoubleU (30. August 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Ich hab sie einfach mal getauscht, da war ein Brief mit zwei neuen in der Post



Danke dir, aber der Punkt ist eben, daß ich bisher noch keinen Umschlag bekommen habe. Das Bike wurde auch erst am 21.08. geliefert (also sind die richtigen evtl. schon drin), aber seltsamerweise lt. dem beiliegenden Kommisionierungsbeleg schon am 03. Juli?!? kommissioniert. Erstens frage ich mich wieso am 3. Juli (da hatte ich nicht mal bestellt glaube ich und die Kommissionierungs-Benachrichtigung kommt ja ohnehin erst wenige Tage vor Lieferung) und es ergibt sich eben die Frage bzgl. der Vorbauschrauben. Die im Vorbau drin sind haben keinerlei Nm Audruck o.ä..
Die Frage ist wie unterscheidet man die bzw. wie unterscheidet Canyon die überhaupt? Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## culoduro (30. August 2012)

Gelöscht und als PN... sorry!


----------



## simdiem (30. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> 1. Also ich hab mich hier bisher vor dem Post oben (der aber nur ein äquivalente Antwort war, also nur reactio) bisher nicht im Tonfall vergriffen so wie der Kollege oben, also musst du mich verwechslen. "Im Guten drauf hingeweisen" wurde ich auch auf nichts, da es bisher einfach nichts gab worauf man hinweisen musste. Hallus oder Verwechslung, eins von beiden.
> 
> 2. Les mal die HP und du müsstest mir zwingend Recht geben, aber is mir Latte. Ich bin hier nicht um Deutsch-Nachhilfe zu betreiben.
> 
> 3. Ich hab dich auch lieb, hatte aber bereits erwähnt, daß das mit dem Reifen nie ein Grund ist etwas zurückzuschicken womit wir wieder beim lesen wären. Das man hier nicht fragen und diskutieren kann, wenn etwas nicht der publizierten Produktbeschreibung entspricht ist mir neu. Übrigens sehe ich gerade, daß auf dem Foto tatsächlich (inzwischen?) ein 2.4er Ardent drauf ist während die Teileliste unten was anderes sagt. Der 2.Widerspruch auf der Website (manchmal stimmt das Foto, manchmal die Beschreibung) - so etwas wird man doch hier ansprechen dürfen, aber evtl. akzeptierst du im Auto ja auch ohne Nachfrage schwarze Ledersitze, wenn du graue bestellt hattest? Okay...



Seite 111 folgende. 

Bei deinem nächsten Triple Post, werde ich deine Beiträge melden.


----------



## othu (30. August 2012)

Hat zufällig einer die Liste mit den verbauten Kugellagern im FRX zur Hand?


EDIT: 

4x 8x19x6 = 698 (2RS) -> Horstlink
4x 15x28x7 = 61902 (2RS) -> hinteres Wippenlager
2x 15x24x5 = 61802 (2RS) -> Hauptlager + vorderes Wippenlager


Stimmt das so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (30. August 2012)

Jugens, beruhigen wir uns jetzt alle mal wieder und lassen das Thema lieber sein ?! 

Ich bin auch ein Freund von hitzigen und ausgiebigen Diskussionen aber ich denke jeder hat hier jetzt seine Standpunkte verdeutlich und aufgezeigt, dass er nicht von diesem Abweichen möchte. 
Und bevor es nachher noch richtig los geht, belassen wir es lieber dabei, hm ?!


----------



## Nduro (30. August 2012)

@Eduard.......
Ne tauschen möchte ich die Gabel nicht. Jetzt geht für mich ans fahren.


----------



## DoubleU (30. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Seite 111 folgende.
> 
> Bei deinem nächsten Triple Post, werde ich deine Beiträge melden.



Womit wir wieder bei der Lesefähigkeit wären oder dem Mangel derselben.  Ich habe mich hier wie gesagt vor der passenden Antwort an smubob gegenüber niemandem unkorrekt verhalten oder im Ton vergriffen. Deine 111ff. am A... - denn das betrifft nur den Ärger über Canyon als Company allg. und hat weder mit konkreten Personen da und eben gar nicht mit Personen hier zu tun. Also geschenkt, und meld doch was du willst und wenn es 3fach posts sind - wenn dir das was bringt hast du meinen vollen support! 

Übrigens hat Smubob mit den Reifen recht. Hab das noch mal gecheckt. Der 2.5er ist vorne. Mein Fehler, so viel Größe das zuzugeben muss man haben.  Also hat sich hinten nur der Typ geändert. Drauf geschissen also.

Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß ich bzgl. der Bremse recht habe bzw. bzgl. der missverständlichen/widersprechenden Infos auf der Canyon-Site. Bin mal gespannt wann bis auf einige wenige, die lesen können (ich glaube christophersch und fatal error), auch anderen diese Größe zu Teil wird (oder die Lesefähigkeit).


----------



## nukular2008 (30. August 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe gab es anscheinend wirklich nur eine kleine Menge Rockzones die mit schwarzen Kashima 36ern ausgeliefert wurde, und ich hab eins abbekommen



in keinem Rockzone ist ne Kashima verbaut. Die Standrohre der schwarzen (k.A. ob bei allen) haben zwar ne etwas andere farbe (eher golden), das ist aber kein Kashima - das ist eher bräunlich und steht dann auch auf der Gabel drauf


----------



## simdiem (30. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hat zufällig einer die Liste mit den verbauten Kugellagern im FRX zur Hand?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Beim Zerlegen von meinem Hinterbau habe ich mir folgendes aufgeschrieben:

Hauptlager Unterrohr: 2x BOLU 7902 VRD
Lagerung Sitzstrebe-Rockerarm: 2x TPT 6802 VRS
Horst-Link: 4x JNK 698 RS
Hauptlager Sitzrohr-Kettenstrebe: 2x BOLU 7902 VRD

Also ziemlich genau das Selbe wie du notiert hast


----------



## othu (30. August 2012)

@simdiem:
du hast am Hauptlager/Unterrohr 7902, ich 61802?
7902 kann ich auch in keinem Kugellagershop finden...


@DoubleU:
Unterschiedliche VR/HR Reifen sind sehr verbreitet, schließlich habe die Reifen am VR ganz andere Aufgaben als am HR, da ist klar dass ein Mischen von Reifen durchaus Vorteile bringen kann!


----------



## dia-mandt (30. August 2012)

nur mal so am rande für die speedzone fahrer....
wenn ihr auch das gefühl haben solltet trotz offenem drop-stop nicht genug federweg bei der boxxer zu nutzen.... Den drop-stop 50% kürzen!!!! 
bringt es voll.
jetzt läuft die viel besser ohne direkt zu verhärten und man kann den drop-stop trotzdem noch verwenden!


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (30. August 2012)

Also ich sehe bei der Färbung meiner Standrohre definitiv keinerlei Unterschied zu den Kashima Gabeln der ersten Generation, für 2012 wurde bei der Beschichtung der Fabrton überarbeitet. 
Einzig steht es nicht auf dem Casting und es sind die falschen Decals drauf.



nukular2008 schrieb:


> in keinem Rockzone ist ne Kashima verbaut. Die Standrohre der schwarzen (k.A. ob bei allen) haben zwar ne etwas andere farbe (eher golden), das ist aber kein Kashima - das ist eher bräunlich und steht dann auch auf der Gabel drauf


----------



## Bone-Breaker (30. August 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> in keinem Rockzone ist ne Kashima verbaut. Die Standrohre der schwarzen (k.A. ob bei allen) haben zwar ne etwas andere farbe (eher golden), das ist aber kein Kashima - das ist eher bräunlich und steht dann auch auf der Gabel drauf



Also wenn ich mir das Foto auf der Canyon-Seite vom Rockzone anschaue ist das definitiv eine andere Farbe als das hier:





Kashima ist das allerdings nicht, denn das würde auf der Gabel drauf stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (30. August 2012)

Erste Fahrt mit dem Rockzone hintermir.
Hat Spass gemacht. War eher eine Endurorunde und ich bin überrascht wie gut das Bike berghoch geht.
Die Federrung hinten ist mir allerdings zu straf.
Muss das noch richtig einstellen.
Habe eine 400 Feder verbaut bei Ca 70 Kilo.
Das müsste doch ok sein.

Und jetzt noch das doofe der Zug der Sattelstütze ist jetzt schon solang das ihr den kurzen muss.
Hat dafür jemand einen Tipp?

Danke.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> sehr viel Text


Bei der Menge an überflüssigen Kraftausdrücken (das hättest du dir deiner eigenen Ernsthaftigkeit zuliebe echt sparen können!) hatte ich zuerst überlegt, inhaltlich gar nicht zu antworten und einfach nur "f*** off forever" unter ein auf die ganzen "Schwachsinn ... Müll ... Idiote"-Begriffe zusammengekürztes Zitat zu schreiben  ...aber ich bin mal nicht so und halte mich an die sachliche Schiene. Nur noch so viel noch zum "Ton": Das was ich geschrieben habe, war *nicht* gedacht, dich zu provozieren oder zu beleidigen - das war einfach frei raus geschrieben, was ich dazu dachte (ich denke oft mit so viel Sarkasmus/Zynismus ) und somit eine Form von Ehrlichkeit...!  Und wohlgemerkt hatte ich sorgfältig gelesen, was du geschrieben hast und nicht halbgar, voreilig oder unüberlegt drauflos geschrieben, ich bin einfach nur der Meinung, dass du völlig im Unrecht bist. Ich finde außerdem, dass du einen *viel* zu großen Aufstand wegen der Sache machst - und das alles, weil *du* die Informationen auf der Canyon Seite nicht vollständig gelesen hast und aus dem Werbetextchen zu dem kleinen Foto etwas *falsch*es heraus *interpretiert* hast. Du hast ja auch selbst geschrieben, dass du diesen andere (wichtigen) Teil überlesen hast, daher solltest du auch irgendwo mal einsehen, dass du an der Sache irgendwie selbst schuld bist und aufhören, den Beleidigten zu spielen. Nur so als Ansatz bzgl. "Interpretation": in dem kleinen Text, auf den du dich so versteift hast, steht zwar, dass "die Code" mit leichteren Elixir Hebeln ausgestattet wird - es steht aber genausowenig explizit dort, dass sich das auf beide Bremsen bezieht, wie dort steht, dass es sich nur auf eine bezieht...! Die Postings von Eduard_Haarig, fatal_error und anderen bestätigen ja, dass man das durchaus nicht so verstehen muss, wie du es getan hast.

Nun weiter zur sachlichen technischen Diskussion - denn *das* interessiert mich jetzt wirklich: Du schreibst, die verbaute Bremsmixtur _"hat aber im Grunde nur Nachteile, mind. aber keine Vorteile"_ - das kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen. Ok, ich habe ja nun mitbekommen, dass du verschiedene Bremsbeläge an einem Bike doof findest. Davon ab wüsste ich aber gerne mal, was diese Bremse denn für Nachteile haben soll? Man hat bei einem Fahrrad selbst in der Ebene schon mind. 60% der Bremskraft am Vorderrad, geht es bergab verschiebt sich dieses Verhältnis, aufgrund der gewichtsverlagerungsbedingten Abnahme der Traktion hinten, weiter nach vorne. Also wozu hinten ein Anker, wenn man doch eh mit recht wenig Kraft schon das Rad zum blockieren bringen kann? Ich persönlich fahre zwar an meinen Bikes auch vorne und hinten die gleichen Sättel, obwohl ich einen leichteren und dafür gerne auch etwas schwächeren Sattel hinten generell für eine gute Idee halte und durch den individuellen Aufbau meiner Bremsen auch leicht hätte anders realisieren können. Das ist aber auch ein stark hinkender Vergleich (würdest du mich persönlich kennen, wäre dir bewusst, wie witzig dieser Ausdruck (hinkend) in dem Kontext in Wirklichkeit ist ), da ich eine körperliche Behinderung habe und deshalb u. a. weniger Kraft in der rechten Hand habe und mich eine genau so starke Bremse am Hinterrad für so Sachen wie z. B. 1 Tag Bikepark am Stück einfach deutlich entlastet oder mir das Ganze sogar überhaupt erst ermöglicht, da ich bei einer zu schwachen Bremse hinten gar keinen ganzen Tag durchalten würde.

Und du willst nicht ernsthaft mit mir drüber diskutieren, wie _"irrsinnig idiotisch"_ die Gewichtsersparnis durch 1 Elixir Sattel statt 1 Code Sattel und 2 Elixir Hebeln statt 2 Code Hebeln im Vergleich zu 20g im Rucksack an einem Menschen von ~100kg ist, oder...?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2012)

So, der Rest basichtlich in einem nuen Post, simdiem möge es mir verzeihen 



Nduro schrieb:


> Heute gekommen und noch absoluter Standard.
> Wurde mit weißer Gabel ausgeliefert, Schwarz wäre mir lieber gewesen aber ok.


Ich mag weiße Parts am Bike ja eigentlich gar nicht, aber am weißen Rahmen kommt die Gabel echt gut  (..im Gegensatz zu den schwarzen Rahmen, wo weiße Gabeln einfach nur gülle aussehen)




Nduro schrieb:


> Die Federrung hinten ist mir allerdings zu straf.
> Muss das noch richtig einstellen.
> Habe eine 400 Feder verbaut bei Ca 70 Kilo.
> Das müsste doch ok sein.


Hmm, also ich habe mir für meine knapp 70kg (ohne Ausrüstung) eine 300er Feder ausgerechnet - Praxiserfahrungen dazu hoffentlich bald...




Nduro schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch das doofe der Zug der Sattelstütze ist jetzt schon solang das ihr den kurzen muss.
> Hat dafür jemand einen Tipp?


Manual raussuchen (entweder im Zubehörsäckchen in Papierform oder im Netz digital), da sollte das beschrieben sein.


----------



## dia-mandt (30. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Erste Fahrt mit dem Rockzone hintermir.
> Hat Spass gemacht. War eher eine Endurorunde und ich bin überrascht wie gut das Bike berghoch geht.
> Die Federrung hinten ist mir allerdings zu straf.
> Muss das noch richtig einstellen.
> ...




400er feder bei 70kg ist zu viel.
Max ne 350er.
Ich fahre bei 90kg eine 450er.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2012)

Ach, noch was anderes: ist hier jemand anwesend, der sein Speedzone so bestellt hat, dass auf der Website noch voraussichtliche Lieferung KW33 stand und hat es schon erhalten?

Und nochwas: was habt ihr denn bei euren Bikes für Hinterreifen drauf gehabt? Das geht vor allem an die, die es erst kürzlich bekommen haben - aber nicht an DoubleU, bei dem weiß ichs ja


----------



## dia-mandt (30. August 2012)

Ich habe es zwar schon ewig aber bei meinem speedzone war vorne ein minion f super tacky dh und hinten ein highroller II dh drauf.
Gute kombi wenns nicht feucht ist.
Fahre allerdings nie dh schlappen...außer dieses mal in saalbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (30. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So, der Rest basichtlich in einem nuen Post, simdiem möge es mir verzeihen


Ich hab nix gesehen ^^




othu schrieb:


> @simdiem:
> du hast am Hauptlager/Unterrohr 7902, ich 61802?
> 7902 kann ich auch in keinem Kugellagershop finden...



Hey,

du hast Recht, ich kann in meinen beiden Lagerkatalogen SKF und FAG auch kein 7902 Lager finden. Jetzt habe ich noch mal die Lagerabdeckung abgeschraubt und nachgesehen. Ich habe mich nicht getäuscht. Die oben genannte Bezeichnung steht da drauf. 
Ich kann auch gerne ein Bild machen, wenn du magst.

Gruß Simon


----------



## anulu (30. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> (..im Gegensatz zu den schwarzen Rahmen, wo weiße Gabeln einfach nur gülle aussehen)



Heee mach mein Bike nich runter 



			
				dia-mandt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es zwar schon ewig aber bei meinem speedzone war vorne ein minion f super tacky dh und hinten ein highroller II dh drauf.
> Gute kombi wenns nicht feucht ist.
> Fahre allerdings nie dh schlappen...außer dieses mal in saalbach.



Bist du dir mit dem Highroller II wirklich sicher? Dachte bisher es sei der 1er gewesen.


----------



## fatal_error (30. August 2012)

Bei meinem ist auch ein Highroller II drauf


----------



## anulu (30. August 2012)

Echt krass! Danke für die Bestätigung. In welcher Gummimischung?


----------



## christophersch (30. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Bist du dir mit dem Highroller II wirklich sicher? Dachte bisher es sei der 1er gewesen.



Zum Zeitpunkt als die Fotos des Bikes gemacht wurden waren die neuen Highroller II noch nicht verfügbar. ...nehme ich an...

Edit: warst schneller. Ich kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut mit Gummimischungen aus, aber sie ist auf jeden Fall recht hart. 4 Wochen Whistler haben so gut wie gar keine Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## anulu (30. August 2012)

Okay denke, da Canyon ihn als Hinterreifen verbaut, es handelt sich um die 60a Mischung. Will den unbedingt mal vorne testen


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich habe es zwar schon ewig aber bei meinem speedzone war vorne ein minion f super tacky dh und hinten ein highroller II dh drauf.
> Gute kombi wenns nicht feucht ist.
> Fahre allerdings nie dh schlappen...außer dieses mal in saalbach.


Ja, den HR II habe ich auch auf den Fotos von nukular2008 gesehen.
Ich will die Reifen eh nicht fahren... es geht nur drum, zu wissen, WAS ich genau verschachern muss/kann  Den Minion nimmt der anulu schon (der sollte 42a sein) und den HR II hätte auch jemand direkt genommen...
Ich fahre zwar generell DH Reifen (auf dem Park-LRS), aber Maxxis ist da nicht ganz meine Welt.




anulu schrieb:


> Heee mach mein Bike nich runter


Ups  War auch mehr auf die originalen schwarz-weiß Kombis von Canyon bezogen - Rahmen schwarz, fast alle Anbauteile weiß :kotz: Das ist ja bei dir (zum Glück) etwas GANZ anderes 
BTW: Interesse am Minion F DH besteht weiterhin?




christophersch schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut mit Gummimischungen aus, aber sie ist auf jeden Fall recht hart. 4 Wochen Whistler haben so gut wie gar keine Spuren hinterlassen


Ja, dann ist es sicher 60a.


----------



## anulu (30. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ups  War auch mehr auf die originalen schwarz-weiß Kombis von Canyon bezogen - Rahmen schwarz, fast alle Anbauteile weiß :kotz: Das ist ja bei dir (zum Glück) etwas GANZ anderes
> BTW: Interesse am Minion F DH besteht weiterhin?



Klar das war auch eher nur als klener Scherz gemeint  Mir eh wayne wer was von meim Bike denkt^^

Jab wenn er (wo ich mir eigentlich sicher bin) in 42a is!  den bekomm ich schon iwann runtergfahrn...


----------



## dia-mandt (30. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Okay denke, da Canyon ihn als Hinterreifen verbaut, es handelt sich um die 60a Mischung. Will den unbedingt mal vorne testen



also ich bin den alten highroller mal vorne und hinten gefahren und vorne war der echt Schrott.
nur gerutscht. kaum seitenhalt. nie wieder.
hinten allerdings echt super.


----------



## anulu (30. August 2012)

Waaaaaas... bin ihn vorne in 42a gefahren un fand ihn super! Gutmütig und langsam weggerutscht un ich wusste immer wann er gleich abschmiert und egal welche Witterung.
Aber Reifen sind eh totale Geschmackssache!

Der Highroller II hat ja ähnliche Seitenstollen (oder die gleichen?! glaube ja!) des Minions von daher dürfte der auch mehr Seitenhalt haben wie der Ier.

Achja habe auf dem Demoday das *Whipzone* gesehen. Die Farbkombo kommt in real wirklich genial rüber! Leider kein Foto gemacht, da es dauernd weg war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (30. August 2012)

so !
mein speedzone wurde heute verschickt => bin schon gespannt, was mich erwartet, wenn ich den karton aufmache !   

und glaubt mir: ich habe die canyon-hp und den katalog schon bestimmt 100x von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen und habe alles verstanden bzw. kann´s auswendig => mich kann nix überraschen, weder code / elixir noch minon / highroller noch gabelfarbe oder fehlende dämpferpumpe...   

psx0407


----------



## nukular2008 (31. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, den HR II habe ich auch auf den Fotos von nukular2008 gesehen.



entweder du verwechselst da was, oder du hast dich verguckt^^
Bei meinem Rockzone ist auch vorne ein Minion DHF und hinten ein Ardent drauf


----------



## othu (31. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> du hast Recht, ich kann in meinen beiden Lagerkatalogen SKF und FAG auch kein 7902 Lager finden. Jetzt habe ich noch mal die Lagerabdeckung abgeschraubt und nachgesehen. Ich habe mich nicht getäuscht. Die oben genannte Bezeichnung steht da drauf.
> Ich kann auch gerne ein Bild machen, wenn du magst.
> ...




Ne, glaube ich dir schon 
In der Canyon FRX Teileliste/Explosionszeichnung steht als Maße der Lager für das horstlink 8x19x6 und das entspricht einem 698 (2RS) Lager. Wird also nur eine merkwürdige Typenbezeichnung auf den original verbauten Lagern sein... 698 Standardlager sollten passen.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Bone-Breaker (31. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ne, glaube ich dir schon
> In der Canyon FRX Teileliste/Explosionszeichnung steht als Maße der Lager für das horstlink 8x19x6 und das entspricht einem 698 (2RS) Lager. Wird also nur eine merkwürdige Typenbezeichnung auf den original verbauten Lagern sein... 698 Standardlager sollten passen.
> 
> Grüße
> Otto



Also in der Explosionszeichnung steht als Item# für das Lager 698-2ZZ. Vielleicht macht das ja noch mal einen Unterschied?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Jab wenn er (wo ich mir eigentlich sicher bin) in 42a is!  den bekomm ich schon iwann runtergfahrn...


Sehr gut! Wie gesagt, ich kann mit Maxxis wenig anfangen. Einzige Ausnahme: der Larsen (aufm Hardtail). Einen wenig gebrauchten Satz Minions DHF/DHR 2.5 1ply beide 60a hab ich auch noch übrig...! 




anulu schrieb:


> Waaaaaas... bin ihn vorne in 42a gefahren un fand ihn super! Gutmütig und langsam weggerutscht un ich wusste immer wann er gleich abschmiert und egal welche Witterung.
> Aber Reifen sind eh totale Geschmackssache!


In 42a kannst du vorne fast ALLES fahren  Ich hab besagten Larsen in 42a/60a aufm HT und mit dem geht bei trockenem und nicht zu losem Boden schon EXTREM viel, gerade auf Wurzeln ist der brutal gut. Kommt aber halt bei weichem Waldboden oder Nässe extrem schnell an seine Grenzen. Nix fürs FRX 




psx0407 schrieb:


> so !
> mein speedzone wurde heute verschickt


Wann hattest du bestellt?




nukular2008 schrieb:


> entweder du verwechselst da was, oder du hast dich verguckt^^
> Bei meinem Rockzone ist auch vorne ein Minion DHF und hinten ein Ardent drauf


Tatsache... ich dachte auf deinem Foto vorm Canyon Home hätte man den HR II gesehen, muss ich wohl verwexelt haben 


Fund auf einem der Fotos von der Eurobike: Der FRX-Rahmen hat auch die Öffnung für die Leitung der Reverb Stealth bekommen...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (31. August 2012)

Ah, da hat jemand mitgedacht.....


----------



## othu (31. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fund auf einem der Fotos von der Eurobike: Der FRX-Rahmen hat auch die Öffnung für die Leitung der Reverb Stealth bekommen...



Danke für das Bild, dann weiß ich jetzt wo ich bohren kann/werde wenn die 150mm Version endlich verfügbar ist! 



@Bone-Breaker: es geht im die ovale Ausfräsung in Höhe/unter dem Gelenk Wippe/Sitzstrebe. Die ist neu.


----------



## psx0407 (31. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wann hattest du bestellt?


habe in kw 31 (Ende Juli) bestellt, also kurz nachdem die liefertermine  von kw 33 auf kw 36 gesprungen sind bzw. ein paar tage nachdem das speedzone um 200 euro reduziert wurde. als liefertermin wurde mir kw 36 bestätigt, was nächste woche gewesen wäre.

grad anruf von meiner frau bekommen: das paket ist grad angekommen ! versand ging aber schnell => gestern mittag email "kommissionierung", nachmittag dann email "an dhl übergeben" und heute mittags klingelte es an der tür.   

leider komme ich heute erst um 2200 uhr nach hause. eine nachtschicht werde ich da nicht mehr einlegen...

dafür habe ich aber nun eine schöne wochenendbeschäftigung bei dem schlechten wetter !   

psx0407


----------



## DoubleU (31. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> habe in kw 31 (Ende Juli) bestellt, also kurz nachdem die liefertermine  von kw 33 auf kw 36 gesprungen sind bzw. ein paar tage nachdem das speedzone um 200 euro reduziert wurde. als liefertermin wurde mir kw 36 bestätigt, was nächste woche gewesen wäre.
> 
> grad anruf von meiner frau bekommen: das paket ist grad angekommen ! versand ging aber schnell => gestern mittag email "kommissionierung", nachmittag dann email "an dhl übergeben" und heute mittags klingelte es an der tür.
> 
> ...



War ja bei mir genauso. Irgendwie ist da keine Regel feststellbar oder es hängt irgendwie auch vom Zielpaketzentrum ab bzw. geht bei Zielen in Großstädten/großen Umschalgplätzen oder so schneller (keine Ahnung ob das überhaupt auf dich zutrifft).

P.S.: **** Regen, ich will das Teil einfahren! :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kev_in (31. August 2012)

wie baut man eigentlich die deemax nabe von 135mm auf 145mm um?


----------



## dia-mandt (31. August 2012)

145mm gibt es nicht.
du meinst 142mm oder.
wenn man die aftermarket kauft, sind in der regel die umbau kits dabei.
ansonsten muss man sich die bestellen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild, dann weiß ich jetzt wo ich bohren kann/werde wenn die 150mm Version endlich verfügbar ist!


Bei dir wundert mich das keinen Meter  Dann wars ja zumindest dafür gut, dass ich das Foto gepostet habe. Ich stehe zwar auf so Sachen wie Stealth etc., aber für mich reicht die Durchführung durchs Oberrohr, da ich für Park immer auf ne normale Stütze wechseln werde. So gesehen bin ich sogar froh, dieses Loch nicht zu haben. Ich hoffe nur, dass mein Plan auch aufgeht und ich den Zug-Hänger der LEV problemlos durch die Öffnungen gezogen/geschoben kriege, rein von den nachgemessenen Maßen solllte es aber gut passen...




psx0407 schrieb:


> habe in kw 31 (Ende Juli) bestellt, also kurz nachdem die liefertermine  von kw 33 auf kw 36 gesprungen sind bzw. ein paar tage nachdem das speedzone um 200 euro reduziert wurde. als liefertermin wurde mir kw 36 bestätigt, was nächste woche gewesen wäre.


Nice! Dann sollte ich auch bald dran sein, habe auch in KW31 bestellt.


----------



## othu (31. August 2012)

Die Stealth Option ist mir eigentlich wurscht, ich will die 150mm...
Das sind genau die 2,5cm wegen derer ich im Moment noch eine Sattelklemme mit Hebel fahre und bei ganz steilen Stücken nutze!


----------



## DoubleU (1. September 2012)

Hallo Jungs, ich hab noch mal ne Frage zum Trackflip ohne das jetzt großartig vorher praktisch ausprobieren zu wollen.
Irgendwo hier im Thread hab ich per SuFu folgende Info gefunden: Lo= 64 und Hi = 65.

Wenn das stimmt müsste der subtext von Bild 1 hier doch falsch sein, oder? Das wäre doch dann 185/Lo bzw. 185/64 und nicht 65 wie es da steht. Oder begehe ich hier irgendwie einen Denkfehler bzw. stimmt die Info im Thread nicht?

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=252&page=3


----------



## christophersch (1. September 2012)

Nein, du hast recht. Low ist 64° und die Bildunterschrift (1.) ist somit falsch.

Nichts desto trotz stimmen die Werte mit der Fox 40' selten, da alleine das verschieben der Standrohre bis zu 2° ausmacht. (siehe LW Angabe der "Freeride". Da steht, dass der LW 62,7° beträgt (Also mit den Standrohren am oberen Anschlag)).

Deshalb finde ich den Test auch mehr als schäbig/irreführend. Sie schreiben nämlich, dass die Front/Tretlager recht hoch ist, obwohl sie die Standrohre so weit verschoben haben. Vielleicht hätten die Freeride-Tester das besser mal umgestellt, da die Position und das hohe Tretlager ziemlich darunter leiden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (1. September 2012)

Die beschreibung des bildes ist falsch.
Wie so einiges andere an angaben auf der canyon seite.
Ein klassiker


----------



## DoubleU (1. September 2012)

Besten Dank an euch. Welche setups fahrt ihr denn so? Meins ist auf 185/Lo voreingestellt geliefert worden.


----------



## dia-mandt (1. September 2012)

203/lo
Wenn du deins umstellst, wird es softer!
Bekommst dann auch mehr SAG.


----------



## Get_down (1. September 2012)

Sagt mal, was hat denn der schwarze Pöppel auf dem Oberrohr direkt hinterm Steuerrohr zu suchen?


----------



## dia-mandt (1. September 2012)

Da kann man den zug für ne vario stütze durchlegen.


----------



## DoubleU (1. September 2012)

Ich werde morgen mal damit rumexperimentieren. 185/lo, also meine aktuelle Einstellung dürfte ja wohl die extremste Freeride-Einstellung für knifflige trails sein (im Gegensatz zu nem dh-setup), wenn ich das richtig sehe?!

Edit: Blödsinn, das dürfte 185/Hi sein - das Bild mit dem falschen subtext hat mich jetzt wieder durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Xplosion51 (1. September 2012)

den falschen subtext hab ich denen schon geschriebn


----------



## psx0407 (1. September 2012)

the deed is done !

habe heute mein speedzone aus´m karton gepackt und aufgebaut:

hier noch mit originalem laufradsatz (der mir aber zu viel orange am bike macht...):




und dann mit einem schwarzem laufradsatz, der auch dauerhaft bleiben soll:




ich bin neukunde bei canyon, hier meine erfahrungen bisher:

ALLES PERFEKT GELAUFEN !!!   

liefertermin zugesagt KW 36, eingehalten ende kw 35.
einen tag nach versandbestätigung war das paket da.
paket ohne beschädigungen.
inhalt absolut vollständig, inkl. dämpferpumpe.
alles richtig verbaut, so wie´s im prospekt / auf der hp steht.
kein mangel am rad, kein ärgernis (und ich bin sehr kritisch...).
alles funktionierte sofort perfekt (schaltung, bremsen, federung, nicht mal ein leichtes schleifen der bremse vorhanden)

von mir also ein dickes dankeschön an die jungs und mädels von canyon. bis jetzt habt ihr aus meiner sicht alles richtig gemacht.

ob das bike dann auch wirklich die erwartungen im park erfüllen wird, muss sich noch rausstellen.   

psx0407


----------



## christophersch (1. September 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ob das bike dann auch wirklich die erwartungen im park erfüllen wird, muss sich noch rausstellen.
> 
> psx0407



sehr schön!

Deine Erwartungen wird es sogar noch Übertreffen! 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## simdiem (3. September 2012)

Mensch Jungens, was issn hier los. Keiner mehr da? ^^

Ich habe mir eine 300x3" Titanfeder in den Van gebaut, da ich für den Bikepark die 250er zu weich fand (zu viele Durchschläge).

Direkt am Sonntag in Beerfelden getestet und voila, viel mehr Endprogression und trotzdem nutze ich den gesamten Federweg. 

Heute habe ich mir noch Huber Buchsen bestellt. Es bleibt also spannend ^^.

Btw am Sonntag war in Beerfelden eine regelrechte FRX Invasion. Waren bestimmt 5 FRX da und noch ein paar Torques..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (3. September 2012)

Glückwunsch zu den Buchsen. Hab meine gerade heute verbaut und komme gerade ausm Wald. Was für ein Unterschied...........hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hab da ja schon viel drüber gelesen/gehört, aber dass sich die Teile so bemerkbar machen.................
Viel Spass damit.
Greez


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Die Stealth Option ist mir eigentlich wurscht, *ich will die 150mm...*


Meine kommt Ende des Monats (KS LEV 150) - inkl. Inbus-Klemme 




Get_down schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was hat denn der schwarze Pöppel auf dem Oberrohr direkt hinterm Steuerrohr zu suchen?


Die "Funktion" wurde ja schon genannt. Ich werde mir mal anschauen, ob man den Deckel nicht mit geringem Aufwand überreden kann, etwas flacher aufzusitzen. "rawen" werde ich das Teil vermutlich auch. 




psx0407 schrieb:


> the deed is done !
> 
> habe heute mein speedzone aus´m karton gepackt und aufgebaut


Aha, mit Highroller am Heck, wie ich sehe  Machen sie es also doch, wie sie gerade Lust haben...




simdiem schrieb:


> Mensch Jungens, was issn hier los. Keiner mehr da? ^^


Lernen Lernen Lernen Popernen! 

BTW: die 300er Ti-Feder spukt mir auch schon im Hinterkopf rum... aber erstmal testen, wie die 300er Stahl passt.




Timebandit schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den Buchsen. Hab meine gerade heute verbaut und komme gerade ausm Wald. Was für ein Unterschied...........hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hab da ja schon viel drüber gelesen/gehört, aber dass sich die Teile so bemerkbar machen.................


Hmm, da muss ich ja beim ersten Fahreindruck ein Bisschen "Awsomeness" abziehen und den Buchsen zuschreiben, um zum reinen Eindruck des Bikes ansicht zu kommen


----------



## Timebandit (3. September 2012)

Jo, ich war über das äusserst sensible Ansprechverhalten des CCDB ansich schon erfreut, aber mit den huberschen Buchsen geht das Teil schon fast zu soft. Musste heute erstmal die LSC und LSR deutlich erhöhen, damit die Karre nicht wippt wie ne Affenschaukel. Bergab an Traum,..............


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. September 2012)

Puh, doch so krass... vielleicht bau ich ja dann wieder auf Standard zurück, wenns mir zu arg wippt 
Welche Trackflip-Einstellung fährst du zum Touren?


----------



## Timebandit (3. September 2012)

Ach was........wirst schon sehen. Das Teil läuft absolut sahnig. Aber wie gesagt, der CCDB im Gegensatz zu nem RC4 ist vom Ansprechverhalten her ne Wucht. Ich fahr nach einigem rumprobieren die 185hi Einstellung. Gerade hier am Winebeat und an der Kalmit gibts halt doch ne Menge Trails mit schönen Spitzkehren. Und da taugt mir persönlich die 185hi Einstellung am besten. Habs gestern mit 203hi probiert. Ist dann halt voll das Sofafeeling und meines Erachtens zu viel des Guten.


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> ...., der CCDB im Gegensatz zu nem RC4 ist vom Ansprechverhalten her ne Wucht.



wirklich?! Also ich kenne im neuen Frx nur den CCDB aber den RC4 fand ich persönlich im "alten" Frx (2010) auch schon sehr gut vom Ansprechverhalten. Da konntest du auch schon mit dem kleinen Finger auf dem Sattel deutlich einfedern... 

Edit. Aber das mit den Buchsen klingt trotzdem vielversprechend. Werde ich im Auge behalten. Btw- wo gibt's die, und zu welchem Kurs?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (3. September 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> wirklich?! Also ich kenne im neuen Frx nur den CCDB aber den RC4 fand ich persönlich im "alten" Frx (2010) auch schon sehr gut vom Ansprechverhalten. Da konntest du auch schon mit dem kleinen Finger auf dem Sattel deutlich einfedern...
> 
> Edit. Aber das mit den Buchsen klingt trotzdem vielversprechend. Werde ich im Auge behalten. Btw- wo gibt's die, und zu welchem Kurs?



Buchsen und Preise gibt es hier: http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Ich fahr nach einigem rumprobieren die 185hi Einstellung. Gerade hier am Winebeat und an der Kalmit gibts halt doch ne Menge Trails mit schönen Spitzkehren.


Genau so hab ich das auch vor  Für Park dann "Schleuen auf" (203/Lo) 




christophersch schrieb:


> Aber das mit den Buchsen klingt trotzdem vielversprechend. Werde ich im Auge behalten. Btw- wo gibt's die, und zu welchem Kurs?


Quasi so wie bei Canyon - nur im Direktvertrieb  Das heißt bei den Huber-Buchsen allerdings, dass sie der Herr Huber höchstselbst verschickt.


----------



## christophersch (4. September 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Quasi so wie bei Canyon - nur im Direktvertrieb  Das heißt bei den Huber-Buchsen allerdings, dass sie der Herr Huber höchstselbst verschickt.



Genau, und wie bei den selbstgemachten Knödeln die die Wirtin unter den verschwitzen Achseln rollt, spuckt der Herr Huber auf jede Buchse noch nen "Glück auf" dazu


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Genau, und wie bei den selbstgemachten Knödeln die die Wirtin unter den verschwitzen Achseln rollt, spuckt der Herr Huber auf jede Buchse noch nen "Glück auf" dazu


Mir hat er das "Glück auf" sogar extra in eine Spritze abgefüllt, fand ich sehr nett 


BTW:



> *Ihre Canyon Bestellung VA1234567 wird kommissioniert.*
> 
> Sehr geehrte/er Smubob,
> 
> ...









Hoffentlich erzähl ich den beiden Prüfern heute Mittag nix von Fahrrädern anstatt von Geometrie und Algebra


----------



## Timebandit (4. September 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> wirklich?! Also ich kenne im neuen Frx nur den CCDB aber den RC4 fand ich persönlich im "alten" Frx (2010) auch schon sehr gut vom Ansprechverhalten. Da konntest du auch schon mit dem kleinen Finger auf dem Sattel deutlich einfedern...
> 
> Edit. Aber das mit den Buchsen klingt trotzdem vielversprechend. Werde ich im Auge behalten. Btw- wo gibt's die, und zu welchem Kurs?



Wirklich.


----------



## DoubleU (4. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Genau, und wie bei den selbstgemachten Knödeln die die Wirtin unter den verschwitzen Achseln rollt, spuckt der Herr Huber auf jede Buchse noch nen "Glück auf" dazu





Also heute gibt es mir zu mittag keinesfalls Knödel!


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mir hat er das "Glück auf" sogar extra in eine Spritze abgefüllt, fand ich sehr nett
> 
> 
> BTW:
> ...



Naja, zumindest bei Geometrie könntest du verdammt schnell abschweifen


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Also heute gibt es mir zu mittag keinesfalls Knödel!



lol Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (4. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den Buchsen. Hab meine gerade heute verbaut und komme gerade ausm Wald. Was für ein Unterschied...........hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hab da ja schon viel drüber gelesen/gehört, aber dass sich die Teile so bemerkbar machen.................
> Viel Spass damit.
> Greez


Also ich habe schon eine ganze Weile mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Allerdings war ich mir nie so ganz sicher ob ich sie mir bestellen soll, weil ich mit dem CCDB geliebäugelt habe. 2mal Buchsen bestellen wollte ich halt auch nicht. Also habe ich den Herrn Huber gestern angerufen. War leider belegt, also Email geschrieben und mitten in der Email klingelt mein Telefon und wer wars?!? Das fand ich dann schon sehr nett. Ich habe ihm dann mein Problem geschildert und jetzt fertigt er mir Buchsen, die man sowohl im Van, wie auch im CCDB verwenden kann  Allerding brauche ich 2 verschiedene Arten von Gleitlager. Welche für den Van und welche für den CCDB. Außerdem bekomme ich ein Montagetool, das für den CCDB und für den VAN geeignet ist. Bin extrem happy mit der Lösung. 


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Puh, doch so krass... vielleicht bau ich ja dann wieder auf Standard zurück, wenns mir zu arg wippt
> Welche Trackflip-Einstellung fährst du zum Touren?


Ich bin dann mal so frei um auch darauf zu antworten. Touren in 185 Low, weil ich den flachen Sitzwinkel will. Wenn es die Knie mitmachen ist 185High sicherlich noch optimaler. Bikepark immer 203 Low. Das ist einfach die Macht


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hoffentlich erzähl ich den beiden Prüfern heute Mittag nix von Fahrrädern anstatt von Geometrie und Algebra


Ich drück dir die Daumen  Viel Erfolg


----------



## DoubleU (4. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon eine ganze Weile mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Allerdings war ich mir nie so ganz sicher ob ich sie mir bestellen soll, weil ich mit dem CCDB geliebäugelt habe. 2mal Buchsen bestellen wollte ich halt auch nicht. Also habe ich den Herrn Huber gestern angerufen. War leider belegt, also Email geschrieben und mitten in der Email klingelt mein Telefon und wer wars?!? Das fand ich dann schon sehr nett. Ich habe ihm dann mein Problem geschildert und jetzt fertigt er mir Buchsen, die man sowohl im Van, wie auch im CCDB verwenden kann  Allerding brauche ich 2 verschiedene Arten von Gleitlager. Welche für den Van und welche für den CCDB. Außerdem bekomme ich ein Montagetool, das für den CCDB und für den VAN geeignet ist. Bin extrem happy mit der Lösung.
> 
> Ich bin dann mal so frei um auch darauf zu antworten. Touren in 185 Low, weil ich den flachen Sitzwinkel will. Wenn es die Knie mitmachen ist 185High sicherlich noch optimaler. Bikepark immer 203 Low. Das ist einfach die Macht
> 
> Ich drück dir die Daumen  Viel Erfolg



Hört sich extrem kundenfreundlich und flexibel an die Sache mit den bushings. Echt top. 

Mit dem trackflip sehe ich das exakt wie du.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest bei Geometrie könntest du verdammt schnell abschweifen


Stufenwinkel, Wechselwinkel, Lenkwinkel - ups 




simdiem schrieb:


> 2mal Buchsen bestellen wollte ich halt auch nicht. Also habe ich den Herrn Huber gestern angerufen. War leider belegt, also Email geschrieben und mitten in der Email klingelt mein Telefon und wer wars?!? Das fand ich dann schon sehr nett. Ich habe ihm dann mein Problem geschildert und jetzt fertigt er mir Buchsen, die man sowohl im Van, wie auch im CCDB verwenden kann


Das ist typisch!  Der Mann ist so schnell beim Mails beantworten und so entgegenkommend - wenn alle Läden so wären, wären wir im "Kundenparadies" und alle Abzocker und Servicemuffel würden öffentlich gesteinigt 




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal so frei um auch darauf zu antworten. Touren in 185 Low, weil ich den flachen Sitzwinkel will. Wenn es die Knie mitmachen ist 185High sicherlich noch optimaler. Bikepark immer 203 Low. Das ist einfach die Macht


Danke dir, aber ich meinte schon speziell ihn, denn er wohnt bei mir ums Eck und wir teilen uns sozusagen die Hometrails  Gerade auf den Sitzwinkel bin ich gespannt, der ist ja steiler als beim normalen Torque (wäre das nicht für dich und dein Knie besser gesesen...?) und bei meinem jetzigen, was sich super und sogar spürbar besser bergauf treten lassen sollte - was Timebandit, der vorher ein normales Torque hatte, auch bestätigt hat 




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen  Viel Erfolg


Merci! Schön wars nicht, aber am Ende zumindest doch erfolgreich 


So, jetzt erstmal  und auf die Mail mit der Terminbuchung warten *fingernagelkau*


----------



## Timebandit (4. September 2012)

Jaja, der Herr Huber. Ich habe mir gleich drei Ersatzgleitlasger zur Reserve mitbestellt. Die hat er nicht mal berechnet. Da ich ne ehrliche Haut bin und von meinen Kunden auch nicht beschissen werden will ruf ich da morgen mal an und frag nach ob er die Berechnung bei Rechnungsstellung schlichtweg vergessen hat.

@ Smubob
War heut bei dem schönen Wetter wieder den ganzen Nachmittag im Wald und konnts nicht lassen mit dem Trackflip zu experimentieren. Vom WB runter Richtung Gimmeldingen gibts ne nette, schön verblockte und recht technische Abfahrt. Vielleicht weisst Du welche ich meine. Bin die mal mit 203low runtergebügelt. Unten angekommen (ich glaub so schnell war ich da noch nie Unten) musste ich direkt nochmal hoch um sie zu fahren. Ist schon sehr geil das Bike in der Einstellung. Allerdings zum hochpedallieren nicht so geeignet. Meine Oberschenkel gaben mir ne deutliche Rückmeldung. Sieh zu, dass Du das Teil abholst und schnellstmöglich umgebaut bekommst, dass wir mal gemeinsam die Bikes in artgerechtem Gelände ausführen. Bin mal auf Dein Feedback bezüglich des Abholtermins gespannt. Als ich damals mein Torque abgeholt habe war das schon eine äusserst amüsante Veranstaltung. Der Bubi, welcher mir das Bike und alle Funktionen erklärte war zwar absolut nett und zuvorkommend, hatte jedoch einen recht eingeschränkten Wissensschatz bezüglich der verbauten Parts. Er wollte mir für die Fox 36 Talas nen Optitune passend für mein Gewicht anbieten. Als es dann an die Einstellung des Dämpfers ging habe ich die Veranstaltung abgebrochen und wir sind gemeinsam einen Kaffee trinken gegangen. Ich wünsch gerade Dir jetzt schonmal viel Spass!!


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2012)

Macht der Huber das alleine?


----------



## dia-mandt (4. September 2012)

Hab mal was getestet.... Beim nächsten Mal wirds besser und länger.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23430/h


----------



## christophersch (4. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hab mal was getestet.... Beim nächsten Mal wirds besser und länger.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23430/h


----------



## Timebandit (5. September 2012)

Schicker Hometrail. Gefällt.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hab mal was getestet.... Beim nächsten Mal wirds besser und länger.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23430/h


----------



## Bone-Breaker (5. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hab mal was getestet.... Beim nächsten Mal wirds besser und länger.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23430/h



Wollte mir das Video gerade mal anschauen, aber anscheinend ist das wech! Wo im Stadtwald ist das denn?


----------



## dia-mandt (5. September 2012)

Ich kann das video mit dem link ganz normal sehen!? 
Tja....das problem ist, dass da mittlerweile schon recht viele Leute fahren gehen.
Die Sorge bei den Erbauern besteht, dass das nicht mehr lange gut geht.
Die haben halt viel gebaut, was schade wäre, wenn die Stadt das platt macht.
Daher kann ich das nicht einfach ausplaudern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (5. September 2012)

Bei mir funzt es auch. Ist das in Kölle? Sind hier nur Kölner? 

@Bone-Breaker Company-Firewall oder NoScript im FF (da musst du noch longtailvideo.com freigeben)?


P.S.: Nach all den, teils grob fahrlässigen, Versäumnissen von Canyon mit den dann folgenden Ärgernissen (selbst DHL hat mich im Anschluß noch gef...) muss man sagen: Das Bike ist absolut top (auch so Details wie der integrierte Schwingenschutz oben und unten, etc.). Die Dämpferpumpe ist seit heute auch endlich unterwegs - allerdings auch wieder nachdem man die erste mail nicht korrekt und ansatzweise sorgfältig gelesen hatte. Keine Ahnung ob die da so unter Druck sind, daß nicht mal Zeit zum lesen und verstehen von emails ist, eigentlich das mindeste für funktionierende Online-Kommunikation - den Eindruck hat man aber zu oft.


----------



## DoubleU (5. September 2012)

Ach so, noch was: Eine Sache ist noch nicht geklärt, und zwar die Geschichte mit dem Rückruf der Vorbauschrauben für die Spike-Vorbauten, ich nehme an Spoon+Spike? (und die Frage, ob die neuen bei mir ohnehin schon von Anfang an verbaut sind).
Also hat jemand die alten und die neuen (die bei einigen ja wohl per extra Brief rausgingen) und kann sagen ob die sich auch irgendwie optisch unterscheiden - und ggf. bitte ein Foto posten?


----------



## der_erce (5. September 2012)

Es gab ne Rückrufaktion?


----------



## fatal_error (5. September 2012)

glaube der direct mount Vorbau der boxxer war nicht betroffen 

Wenn nicht will ich auch neue Schrauben ^^ 

Denke wegen der Dämpferpumpe werd ich auch noch mal nerven. 
Einige bekommen eine einige nicht.... find ich nicht OK.


----------



## der_erce (5. September 2012)

Ging das per Post an die Leute oder stand das irgendwo auf der Seite?


----------



## DoubleU (5. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Es gab ne Rückrufaktion?



Entweder hier oder im Wartezimmer-Thread hatte jemand sogar das Schreiben gepostet, das der Sendung beilag und den Austausch der Schrauben empfohl. Das bezog sich aber nur auf Spank-Vorbauten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere - bin nicht mal sicher ob es Spoon und Spike betraf.
Ich versuche mal das posting wiederzufinden.

/shrug Ich finde es jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht - die Threadsuchfuntion ist doch reichlich bescheiden. Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß z.B. Bone-Breaker sich auch daran erinnern kann, da er seinerzeit auch nachgefragt hatte, weil er noch keinen Umschlag mit den neuen Schrauben erhalten hatte.


----------



## der_erce (5. September 2012)

Hmm.. .. Spoon wäre Playzone / Rockzone   Spike beträfe Flash - Drop- und Speezone.  mal abwarten.


----------



## simdiem (5. September 2012)

Hat 2 Minuten durchs Thema Blättern gedauert.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9785944&postcount=2801


----------



## dia-mandt (5. September 2012)

hat jemand von euch mal ein aktuelles FRX mit vivid air gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (5. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hat 2 Minuten durchs Thema Blättern gedauert.....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9785944&postcount=2801



Danke für die Mühe. Zum blättern hatte ich vorhin, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, daß ich mir bzgl. des threads noch nicht mal sicher war, keine Zeit.
Weiter sind wir zwar jetzt immer noch nicht wirklich, aber die Schrauben werden sich optisch wahrscheinlich eh nicht unterscheiden. Ich hab Canyon mal gebeten mir die Schrauben sicherheitshalber noch mal mit der Pumpe zu schicken. Bin gespannt ob das klappt.
Lt. Foto sind es ja evtl. "nur" die Schrauben an der Gabelschaft-Klemmung und nicht die Lenkerschrauben (4 beim Spoon, allerdings 2 beim Spike, oder?), da es nur 2 sind. Nix genaues weiß man nicht oder mit Raab: Was war denn da los?


----------



## simdiem (5. September 2012)

Derjenige, der das Bild gepostet hat, hat ein Rockzone. Vielleicht hilft das als Ansatz. Der Spoon ist laut Canyon Ausstattungslisten am Rockzone und am Playzone montiert. Also auch bei mir. Tja, keine Ahnung...


----------



## Timebandit (5. September 2012)

Frage an alle, welche einen CCDB im FRX fahren:

Bei meinem (ja, es ist eine originale CCDB Feder verbaut!!) streift die Feder minimal am innenliegenden Dämpferkörper (schwarzer Kunststoffkörper). Hier habe ich bereits nsch der ersten Ausfahrt Schleifspuren festgestellt. Ist das bei euch genauso und muss das so sein?? Bin da zwar relativ entspannt, aber muss das so sein??

Dank euch schonmal im Voraus für eure Antworten und Cheers,

Timebandit


----------



## LordLinchpin (5. September 2012)

das ist ganz normal, kannst zwar den schutz abmachen, aber lass das lieber weiter schleifen. nichts schlimmes, haste keine nachteile von


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Jaja, der Herr Huber. Ich habe mir gleich drei Ersatzgleitlasger zur Reserve mitbestellt. Die hat er nicht mal berechnet.


Mir hat er sie berechnet, hat mir statt 3 aber 4 in die Tüte, auch ok 




Timebandit schrieb:


> War heut bei dem schönen Wetter wieder den ganzen Nachmittag im Wald und konnts nicht lassen mit dem Trackflip zu experimentieren. Vom WB runter Richtung Gimmeldingen gibts ne nette, schön verblockte und recht technische Abfahrt. Vielleicht weisst Du welche ich meine. Bin die mal mit 203low runtergebügelt. Unten angekommen (ich glaub so schnell war ich da noch nie Unten) musste ich direkt nochmal hoch um sie zu fahren. Ist schon sehr geil das Bike in der Einstellung.


Eiskanal?  Der Grüne Punkt ist ja bis auf das Steinfeld und das kurze Wurzelstück weiter oben eher sehr flowig.
Glaub ich gern, dass das mit 203/Lo abgeht - das mit dem Bergauffahren aber auch  Ich denke, dass 185/Hi da für mich schon gut passen wird. Ist ja immer noch 1,5° flacher als jetzt und vermutlich auch ne Spur softer am Heck, je nachdem wie die Feder ausfällt...




Timebandit schrieb:


> Sieh zu, dass Du das Teil abholst und schnellstmöglich umgebaut bekommst, dass wir mal gemeinsam die Bikes in artgerechtem Gelände ausführen. Bin mal auf Dein Feedback bezüglich des Abholtermins gespannt. Als ich damals mein Torque abgeholt habe war das schon eine äusserst amüsante Veranstaltung. Der Bubi, welcher mir das Bike und alle Funktionen erklärte war zwar absolut nett und zuvorkommend, hatte jedoch einen recht eingeschränkten Wissensschatz bezüglich der verbauten Parts. Er wollte mir für die Fox 36 Talas nen Optitune passend für mein Gewicht anbieten. Als es dann an die Einstellung des Dämpfers ging habe ich die Veranstaltung abgebrochen und wir sind gemeinsam einen Kaffee trinken gegangen.


"Schnellstmöglich" ist leider Felhlanzeige... heute morgen die Mail mit Terminbuchungs-Link bekommen: diese Woche scheint komplett geblockt (keine durchgestrichenen Termine, nur überall "keine Buchung möglich") und nächste Woche wäre der erste freie Termin am Dienstag gewesen, was mir leider gar nicht passt, also wirds Mittwoch... eine ganze Woche warten, obwohl das Bike schon fertig dort steht 
Die Abholung meines jetzigen FR war ähnlich... der Kollege machte einen auf "ich-hab-die-Ahnung-mit-Löffeln-gefressen", hat aber nix als Sprüche geklopft und eigentlich keinen Plan gehabt.  Ich versuche demjenigen, der mir das Rad "präsentieren und erklären" soll, frühzeitig jegliche Blamage zu ersparen und sage ihm direkt, dass ich alles über das Bike weiß, was ich wissen muss und es einfach nur HABEN will  Lediglich eine SEHR gründliche Qualitätskontrolle werde ich noch durchführen, da wird bei Canyon ja auch gerne mal geschlampt - ist auch der Hauptgrund, warum ich es mir auf keinen Fall schicken lassen würde.
Und ja, das mit der Feder ist beim CCDB wohl bei allen so...




der_erce schrieb:


> Macht der Huber das alleine?


Kann es nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, aber macht so den Anschein.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hab mal was getestet....


Not bad


----------



## DoubleU (5. September 2012)

Hintergrund für die Nichtverfügbarkeit von Terminen wird ziemlich sichrr die Eurobike sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (5. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Lt. Foto sind es ja evtl. "nur" die Schrauben an der Gabelschaft-Klemmung und nicht die Lenkerschrauben (4 beim Spoon, allerdings 2 beim Spike, oder?), da es nur 2 sind. Nix genaues weiß man nicht oder mit Raab: Was war denn da los?



Jo, sind die für die Gabelschaftklemmung. War auch extra noch mal ne bebilderte Anteilung bei wie man die zu wechseln hat


----------



## MonsterJoe (5. September 2012)

Ich habe am Sonntag festgestellt, dass ich ein geringes Spiel beim Dämpfer (CCDB) habe. Um genau zu sein, an der unteren Aufnahme. Bemerkbar macht sich das ganze, wenn das Rad steht und ich es leicht anhebe. 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das nicht normal ist  
So wie ich es beim Überfliegen gesehen habe, scheint es zwischen der Buchse und der Schraube zu sein, da die Buchse relativ "glatt" in den Dämfer flutscht.

Gab es schon was darüber? 

Grüße Joe


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Hintergrund für die Nichtverfügbarkeit von Terminen wird ziemlich sichrr die Eurobike sein.


Klar, die müssen ja den Computertomographen wieder zurück nach Koblenz schaffen


----------



## elchdeluxe (5. September 2012)

Nach meiner Jungfernfahrt heute, kann ich sagen, ich bereue nichts - das Dropzone ist der Hammer! Tschüss Specialized


----------



## dia-mandt (5. September 2012)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> Ich habe am Sonntag festgestellt, dass ich ein geringes Spiel beim Dämpfer (CCDB) habe. Um genau zu sein, an der unteren Aufnahme. Bemerkbar macht sich das ganze, wenn das Rad steht und ich es leicht anhebe.
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das nicht normal ist
> So wie ich es beim Überfliegen gesehen habe, scheint es zwischen der Buchse und der Schraube zu sein, da die Buchse relativ "glatt" in den Dämfer flutscht.
> 
> ...



Solange du die nicht hin und her bewegen kannst, wenn der dämpfer ausgebaut ist, ist das nicht bedenklich.
Bei dem einen dämpfer gehen die leicht rein, beim anderen schwer.
Hast du alles mit dem richtigen drehmoment angezogen?


----------



## Xplosion51 (5. September 2012)

Das leichte Spiel beim Sattelanheben im Stand hat so ziemlich jedes Torque


----------



## Timebandit (6. September 2012)

Also noch ein Opfer von nicht maßhaltigen Buchsen. Bei mir war das genau das gleiche Problem. Und zwar von Anfang an, ohne einen Meter damit gefahren zu sein. Ich habs zum Glück direkt bei Abholung des Bikes bemerkt und den Kollegen von Canyon direkt darauf angesprochen. Er wusste sofort was ich meine und brachte das Bike in deren Werkstatt. Dort wurden dann die Buchsen gewechselt und es kam raus, dass die Buchse der unteren Aufnahme nicht wie benötigt 22,2mm sondern Breiter war. Dies hatte zur Folge, dass die zwei Teile des Trackflips nicht bündig in deren Aufnahme des Rockerarms saßen. Die neue Buchse hatte dann das erforderliche Maß und siehe da, das Spiel war weg. Ist schon heiß mit welchen "Mängeln" man da teilweise konfrontiert wird. Aber wenn dann alle behoben sind läufts!! 

P.S. Meine Empfehlung sind die Buchsen von Herrn Huber!!




MonsterJoe schrieb:


> Ich habe am Sonntag festgestellt, dass ich ein geringes Spiel beim Dämpfer (CCDB) habe. Um genau zu sein, an der unteren Aufnahme. Bemerkbar macht sich das ganze, wenn das Rad steht und ich es leicht anhebe.
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das nicht normal ist
> So wie ich es beim Überfliegen gesehen habe, scheint es zwischen der Buchse und der Schraube zu sein, da die Buchse relativ "glatt" in den Dämfer flutscht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timebandit (6. September 2012)

Wenn das so ziemlich jedes Torque aufweist, dann sind scheinbar in so ziemlich jedem Torque Schrottbuchsen verbaut. Spiel in dem Bereich ist auf lange Sicht gesehen ungesund. Defintiv nicht zu empfehlen und es geht auch ohne Spiel.




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Das leichte Spiel beim Sattelanheben im Stand hat so ziemlich jedes Torque


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Das leichte Spiel beim Sattelanheben im Stand hat so ziemlich jedes Torque


Watt? Das wär mir aber neu...! Denn eigentlich sieht das so aus:


Timebandit schrieb:


> Spiel in dem Bereich ist auf lange Sicht gesehen ungesund. Defintiv nicht zu empfehlen und es geht auch ohne Spiel.


...und dass das "so ziemlich jedes Torque" hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln, zumindest im Neuzustand.




Timebandit schrieb:


> Also noch ein Opfer von nicht maßhaltigen Buchsen. Bei mir war das genau das gleiche Problem. Und zwar von Anfang an, ohne einen Meter damit gefahren zu sein. Ich habs zum Glück direkt bei Abholung des Bikes bemerkt und den Kollegen von Canyon direkt darauf angesprochen. Er wusste sofort was ich meine und brachte das Bike in deren Werkstatt. Dort wurden dann die Buchsen gewechselt


Noch ein Grund mehr für Abholung


----------



## Timebandit (6. September 2012)

Ich glaub wir verstehen uns.

Wie gesagt, viel Spass bei der Abholung. Adlerauge sei wachsam! Ich hau mich mal in die Pfanne. Good night!!



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Watt? Das wär mir aber neu...! Denn eigentlich sieht das so aus:
> ...und dass das "so ziemlich jedes Torque" hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln, zumindest im Neuzustand.
> 
> 
> Noch ein Grund mehr für Abholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (6. September 2012)

also meine buchsen haben noch garkeine probleme gemacht und die sind seit februar im einsatz, also so ziemlich jedes torque ist nicht betroffen. du musst bedenken dass das hier ein forum ist, da sind die wenigsten käufer drin vertreten. in extremfällen sind eher die "problemkäufer" dabei um sich a: um hilfe zu bemühen oder b: ihrer wut luft zu verschaffen.


----------



## mk4shl (6. September 2012)

Bin seit dieser Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Speedzone´s.
Beim Aufbau ergab sich aber folgende Unsicherheit:

Im Lieferumfang befinden sich "Adapter", welche auf die Laufradnabe des Vorderrades gesteckt bzw. lt. Canyon gedreht werden müssen.
Diesen beiden Adapter lassen sich nun nicht in die vorgesehen Öffnung festdrehen sondern nur "hineinstecken". Bei zweitere Variante habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass sie hier sehr locker sitzen bzw. lösen sie sich bei Einwirkung von außen sehr schnell selbständig wieder.
Ist das normal bzw. bei euch auch so?

Hänge von den betreffenden Parts zur Veranschaulichung Fotos an:


----------



## psx0407 (6. September 2012)

Ja, ist bei mir genauso. Die nabenhülsen sind nur leicht aufgesteckt. Wenn du das vorderrad ausbaust, musst du aufpassen, dass sie nicht runterfallen. Das einbauen ist ein wenig pfrimelig mit solchen hülsen, am besten machst du das zweihändig, also wenn's bike dann auf'm kopf steht. Andere naben haben diese hülsen stramm drauf, aber sunringle nicht so...
Psx0407


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2012)

Leute, quietschen bei euch die Bremsen auch so penetrant beim leichten anbremsen? Gerade die vordere ist wirklich schlimm. Hilft da anrauhen von Belägen oder Scheibe?


----------



## DoubleU (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klar, die müssen ja den Computertomographen wieder zurück nach Koblenz schaffen



Du machst Scherze, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß das bei Canyon genau SO läuft!


----------



## DoubleU (6. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Derjenige, der das Bild gepostet hat, hat ein Rockzone. Vielleicht hilft das als Ansatz. Der Spoon ist laut Canyon Ausstattungslisten am Rockzone und am Playzone montiert. Also auch bei mir. Tja, keine Ahnung...



Das hilft auf jeden Fall. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt (und andere auch), daß wenn mir keiner von Canyon glaubhaft versichern kann, daß an meinem Rockzone schon die neu spezifizierten Schrauben verbaut sind, ich doch gerne sicherheitshalber 2 neue hätte.
Die reagieren mal wieder in Zeitlupe - bin mir sicher bis da jemand die 2. mail bzgl. der Schrauben bearbeitet ist meine Pumpe schon versendet - stand aber eigentlich alles schon zusammen in der 1. mail, die man aber wie üblich unpräzise gelesen hat. Keine Ahnung was da manchmal abgeht...


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Leute, quietschen bei euch die Bremsen auch so penetrant beim leichten anbremsen? Gerade die vordere ist wirklich schlimm. Hilft da anrauhen von Belägen oder Scheibe?


Versuche mal, mit einer feinen Feile leicht die Kanten der Beläge zu brechen (also leicht anschrägen, falls du "brechen" mit etwas anderem verbindest .




DoubleU schrieb:


> Du machst Scherze, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß das bei Canyon genau SO läuft!


Scherze? 




DoubleU schrieb:


> Die reagieren mal wieder in Zeitlupe - bin mir sicher bis da jemand die 2. mail bzgl. der Schrauben bearbeitet ist meine Pumpe schon versendet - stand aber eigentlich alles schon zusammen in der 1. mail, die man aber wie üblich unpräzise gelesen hat. Keine Ahnung was da manchmal abgeht...


Canyon + eMail = ganz schlechte Idee. Ich rufe dort IMMER nur an, wenn ich was will, nur dann hat man eine Chance auf eine umgenende Reaktion (auch nicht immer...)


----------



## elchdeluxe (6. September 2012)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, herauszufinden, ob meine Gabel eine Kashima Beschichtung hat oder nicht? Serienmäßig (Dropzone) sollte sie ja verbaut sein, ich habe bisher allerdings immer nur Bilder mit dem Kashima Marking gesehen - meine hat keins und da es meine erste Fox Gabel ist und im Bekanntenkreis auch alle nur RS fahren, bin ich mir momentan nicht sicher, ob man mir nicht die falsche Gabel drangeschraubt hat. Gibt es auch Modelle ohne das Marking? Gibts irgendwelche anderen Hinweise?!


----------



## simdiem (6. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Leute, quietschen bei euch die Bremsen auch so penetrant beim leichten anbremsen? Gerade die vordere ist wirklich schlimm. Hilft da anrauhen von Belägen oder Scheibe?



War das schon von Anfang an da? Bei mir ist das nur, wenn die Scheibe nass ist, dann brüllt die Bremse meega laut ^^. Solange eben bis sie trocken ist.

Was du machen kannst ist die Scheibe mit Alkohol/spiritus zu reinigen. Die Scheibe anschleifen macht keinen Sinn, da der Bremsbelag in kürzerster Zeit wieder seine Runden Schleifspuren hinterlassen wird. 

Was helfen kann, ist Kanten brechen an den Belägen.
Schau dir bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mal den Zustand der Beläge an. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, kannst du auch ein Bild posten.

Wenn das nichts hilft Beläge ausbauen, abschleifen und Bremse neu einbremsen. Aber bitte plan abschleifen ;-) z.b. Schleifpapier auf Glaskeramikkochfeld legen und darauf den Belag abschleifen. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

elchdeluxe schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, herauszufinden, ob meine Gabel eine Kashima Beschichtung hat oder nicht?


Also ich kenne das nur so: Egal wie dunkel/goldig die Beschichtung auch sein mag (viele denken, sie hätten Kashima, weil ihre Beschichtung dunkler ist) ohne die Aufschrift ist es auch keine:






...bin aber nicht so der Fox-Spezi, könnte mich also täuschen.




simdiem schrieb:


> Aber bitte plan abschleifen ;-) z.b. Schleifpapier auf Glaskeramikkochfeld legen und darauf den Belag abschleifen.


Sowas kann nur jemand schreiben, der noch nie selbst ein Glaskeramikkochfeld besessen hat...!  Deine Mutter wird dich töten, wen sie das raus kriegt!


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Versuche mal, mit einer feinen Feile leicht die Kanten der Beläge zu brechen (also leicht anschrägen, falls du "brechen" mit etwas anderem verbindest .



Das Orakel hat mir verraten wie es auszusehen hat  




simdiem schrieb:


> War das schon von Anfang an da? Bei mir ist das nur, wenn die Scheibe nass ist, dann brüllt die Bremse meega laut ^^. Solange eben bis sie trocken ist.
> 
> Was du machen kannst ist die Scheibe mit Alkohol/spiritus zu reinigen. Die Scheibe anschleifen macht keinen Sinn, da der Bremsbelag in kürzerster Zeit wieder seine Runden Schleifspuren hinterlassen wird.
> 
> ...



Was fürn Schmirgelpapier nehmt ihr ? 200er - 300er?


----------



## simdiem (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sowas kann nur jemand schreiben, der noch nie selbst ein Glaskeramikkochfeld besessen hat...!  Deine Mutter wird dich töten, wen sie das raus kriegt!



Da irrst du dich mein Guter. Ich hatte schon eins. Besser gesagt schon 2. Und ich habe sie nicht verkratzt  Btw. verwende ich das Kochfeld schon fast häufiger als meine Mutter 
Außerdem hab ich doch geschrieben er soll den Belag und nicht das Kochfeld abschleifen  
Von mir aus kann er auch noch ein Blatt Papier zw. Schleifpapier und Kochfeld legen.


----------



## elchdeluxe (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich kenne das nur so: Egal wie dunkel/goldig die Beschichtung auch sein mag (viele denken, sie hätten Kashima, weil ihre Beschichtung dunkler ist) ohne die Aufschrift ist es auch keine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! Wie gesagt, die habe ich nicht  Das Servicecenter von Canyon sagt mir ich soll mal in den Radladen um die Ecke gehen und vergleichen......... Mir sind unterschiedliche Decals aufgefallen, weiß jemand, ob nur die Kashima die goldenen Decals hat?! Denke schon, dass das die richtige Gabel ist bin nur leicht verwirrt 

edit: habe hier im Thread die Info gefunden, dass nur bei der Kashima die Decals gold sind, von daher handelt es sich dann bei mir wohl doch um einen Fehlalarm.


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich mein Guter. Ich hatte schon eins. Besser gesagt schon 2. Und ich habe sie nicht verkratzt  Btw. verwende ich das Kochfeld schon fast häufiger als meine Mutter
> Außerdem hab ich doch geschrieben er soll den Belag und nicht das Kochfeld abschleifen
> Von mir aus kann er auch noch ein Blatt Papier zw. Schleifpapier und Kochfeld legen.



In meinem Alter (fast die vierte Dekade), sollte man eigentlich Wissen, dass nicht das (eigene) Glaskeramikkochfeld angeschliffen werden müsste.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was fürn Schmirgelpapier nehmt ihr ? 200er - 300er?


Ja, so was im Bereich 250.




simdiem schrieb:


> Da irrst du dich mein Guter. Ich hatte schon eins. Besser gesagt schon 2. Und ich habe sie nicht verkratzt  Btw. verwende ich das Kochfeld schon fast häufiger als meine Mutter
> Außerdem hab ich doch geschrieben er soll den Belag und nicht das Kochfeld abschleifen
> Von mir aus kann er auch noch ein Blatt Papier zw. Schleifpapier und Kochfeld legen.


Okok, ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 
Auf unserem (noch fast nagelneuen) Induktionskochfeld, eingebettet in eine wunderschöne, massive Eiche-Arbeitsplatte , würde ich es jedenfalls nicht machen  Ein Tisch oder eine Werkbank oder ein glattes Stück Boden reicht mir da.




elchdeluxe schrieb:


> habe hier im Thread die Info gefunden, dass nur bei der Kashima die Decals gold sind, von daher handelt es sich dann bei mir wohl doch um einen Fehlalarm.


Ganz ehrlich: so lange die richtige Dämpfung verbaut ist und die auch funktioniert, ist alles gut  Die Kawashima-Beschichtung ist eh mehr Optik und Marketing als irgendwas anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: so lange die richtige Dämpfung verbaut ist und die auch funktioniert, ist alles gut  Die Kawashima-Beschichtung ist eh mehr Optik und Marketing als irgendwas anderes...


...kostet aber auch ´ne ecke mehr. und wenn seine gabel diese eigenschaft (also kashima) wirklich nicht hätte, wäre es nicht gut und eine reklamation wert.
lustig finde ich es aber, daß man scheinbar eine kashima nicht zweifelsfrei identifzieren kann, wenn nicht die beschriftung drauf ist...   
psx0407


----------



## dia-mandt (6. September 2012)

jemand am samstag evtl. in willingen?
werde da sein...ohne kashima


----------



## simdiem (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, so was im Bereich 250.
> 
> 
> Okok, ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil
> Auf unserem (noch fast nagelneuen) Induktionskochfeld, eingebettet in eine wunderschöne, massive Eiche-Arbeitsplatte , würde ich es jedenfalls nicht machen  Ein Tisch oder eine Werkbank oder ein glattes Stück Boden reicht mir da.



Jepp, solange er keine Fuge erwischt passt das! Schicke Arbeitsplatte, macht bestimmt Laune da zu kochen


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, du bist schon fast 2,5 Jahre alt. Krass, in dem Alter bin ich noch nicht mit so einem Rad zurechtgekommen
> 
> Klick mich
> Klick mich



Ähm....hab ich jetzt da was nicht kapiert oder  was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...kostet aber auch ´ne ecke mehr. und wenn seine gabel diese eigenschaft (also kashima) wirklich nicht hätte, wäre es nicht gut und eine reklamation wert.


Richtig! Bei der Kashima kommt ja noch die Prunk & Protz Gebühr dazu 
Ist auch klar, dass die teurer ist und die andere ein billigeres Teil wäre als das, was man bestellt und bezahlt hat und man das reklamieren sollte. Die andere Sache war nur auf die Funktion bezogen.


----------



## simdiem (6. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ähm....hab ich jetzt da was nicht kapiert oder  was willst du mir damit sagen?




Autsch, sorry mein Fehler. Ich hatte viertel anstatt vierte Dekade gelesen.   Pardon!


----------



## Timebandit (6. September 2012)

Also, das sieht so aus. Bei Canyon (wie bei allen anderen Herstellern) werden in den Bikes OEM-Produkte der jeweiligen Hersteller verbaut. So auch die Gabeln von Fox. Und bei Fox sieht es so aus, dass die OEM-Versionen der Kashima-Gabeln nicht den speziellen Aufdruck besitzen. Dieser Aufdruck ist nur auf den Aftermarketgabeln zu sehen. Da ich auch ein Dropzone besitze und die gleiche Gabel habe, kann ich Dir versichern, dass Deine Gabel die Kashima-Beschichtung besitzt. Ist aber ausserdem eh Wurschd, da den Unterschied meiner Meinung nach eh kein sterblicher merkt. Ist vielleicht messbar, aber kaum spürbar. Eben tolles Marketing und Bling-Bling-Faktor.............
Greez





elchdeluxe schrieb:


> Danke! Wie gesagt, die habe ich nicht  Das Servicecenter von Canyon sagt mir ich soll mal in den Radladen um die Ecke gehen und vergleichen......... Mir sind unterschiedliche Decals aufgefallen, weiß jemand, ob nur die Kashima die goldenen Decals hat?! Denke schon, dass das die richtige Gabel ist bin nur leicht verwirrt
> 
> edit: habe hier im Thread die Info gefunden, dass nur bei der Kashima die Decals gold sind, von daher handelt es sich dann bei mir wohl doch um einen Fehlalarm.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Ups, Posting-Überschneidung...


simdiem schrieb:


> Jepp, solange er keine Fuge erwischt passt das! Schicke Arbeitsplatte, macht bestimmt Laune da zu kochen


Och ich hab in dem Zimmer, in dem ich z. T. schraube auch schon Gabelöl auf die Fugen gesifft *lalala* 

Und ja, ist herrlich da drauf zu kochen. Massivholz-Arbeitsplatte war absolutes Muss  Man sieht sie z. B. auf den meisten meiner neueren Waagen-Fotos  so auch auf denen der Teile fürs FRX, die schon hier liegen:






















Da kommt das aber natürlich nicht rüber... ich mach mal ein gescheites Foto


----------



## Timebandit (6. September 2012)

@ Smubob und bisschen offtopic....
Schicke Arbeitsplatte haste da. Sieht fast aus wie unsere. Allerdings haben wir durchgehende Lamellen und nicht auf Stoss verleimt. Oberfläche geölt?? 

Für mich kam auch nur echte Pfälzer Eiche in Frage. Die Stämme aus welchen wir die Platten fertigen liessen hat nen Schreinerkollege von nem Steinbruchinhaber in der Nähe von Annweiler vor Jahren gekuft und gut trocknen lassen. Do schmeggen die selbschdgemachde Lewwerknädel glei dreimol so gud!!


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Watt? Das wär mir aber neu...! Denn eigentlich sieht das so aus:
> ...und dass das "so ziemlich jedes Torque" hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln, zumindest im Neuzustand.
> 
> 
> Noch ein Grund mehr für Abholung



Ist aber so. Jedes Torque 2010 (neue Wippen) das ich probiert habe,hatte es und jetzt das  12`FRX hat es wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (6. September 2012)

Also ich spürte bisher nichts von irgendeinem Spiel beim anheben meines FRX. Also das jedes Bike betroffen ist halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Ich werde das aber noch mal explizit prüfen.


----------



## elchdeluxe (6. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Also, das sieht so aus. Bei Canyon (wie bei allen anderen Herstellern) werden in den Bikes OEM-Produkte der jeweiligen Hersteller verbaut. So auch die Gabeln von Fox. Und bei Fox sieht es so aus, dass die OEM-Versionen der Kashima-Gabeln nicht den speziellen Aufdruck besitzen. Dieser Aufdruck ist nur auf den Aftermarketgabeln zu sehen. Da ich auch ein Dropzone besitze und die gleiche Gabel habe, kann ich Dir versichern, dass Deine Gabel die Kashima-Beschichtung besitzt. Ist aber ausserdem eh Wurschd, da den Unterschied meiner Meinung nach eh kein sterblicher merkt. Ist vielleicht messbar, aber kaum spürbar. Eben tolles Marketing und Bling-Bling-Faktor.............
> Greez



Danke für Dein Feedback, wie gesagt mir gehts nicht ums BlingBling oder was auch immer, da ich von einer Sektor komme, ist es für mich eh ein gewaltiger Unterschied, der sehr viel bringt und Spaß macht. Trotzdem bekomme ich generell gerne das Produkt, das ich bezahlt habe - was ja auch in diesem Fall passiert ist. Wie schon erwähnt wars ein Fehlalarm bei mir...


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Autsch, sorry mein Fehler. Ich hatte viertel anstatt vierte Dekade gelesen.   Pardon!



 Dacht schon ich habs auf der Linse!


----------



## othu (6. September 2012)

Diese Firma geht mir soooo unglaublich auf den S***!

Ich wurde ja letzte Woche von Canyon angerufen, ich solle den halb lackierten, halb eloxierten Rahmen bitte schnellstmöglich zurückschicken, ich bekäme schnellst möglich einen neuen, komplett lackierten.

Also am Dienstag 28.08. zur Post, war am Montag Morgen 03.09. bei Canyon.
Gestern 05.09. hat man das Paket dann mal aufgemacht und rein geschaut.
Alles da -> Gutschrift gebucht.
Wo bleibt der neue Rahmen? Wann wird der verschickt? Warum wird der nicht verschickt? -> Das wissen die nach eigener Aussage selbst nicht.
Der nette Herr mit dem ich das alles besprochen habe ist natürlich für den gemeinen Kunden telefonisch nicht erreichbar, ist schließlich
kein Callcenter Agent sondern 2 oder 3 Stufen darüber...

Ich werde mir ein T-Shirt drucken lassen "KAUF KEIN CANYON WENN DU BIKEN WILLST" und das jedes Mal tragen, wenn ich das Rad fahre


----------



## Timebandit (6. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Diese Firma geht mir soooo unglaublich auf den S***!
> 
> Ich wurde ja letzte Woche von Canyon angerufen, ich solle den halb lackierten, halb eloxierten Rahmen bitte schnellstmÃ¶glich zurÃ¼ckschicken, ich bekÃ¤me schnellst mÃ¶glich einen neuen, komplett lackierten.
> 
> ...




Unglaublich was man da fÃ¼r Stories hÃ¶rt. Du Armer!! Mein Beileid.

Hab aber auch noch einen auf Lager. Komme vor ner Stunde nach Hause und habe einen Brief von Canyon im Postkasten. Hab zuerst gedacht irgendein Werbekram. Falsch gedacht. Eine Mahnung wars. Habe alle Rechungen und so weiter, ordentlich wie ich bin, in nm Ordner abgeheftet. Eine Rechnung unter der von Canyon angegebene Rechnungs- und Aufragsnummer habe ich nicht. Also kurz bei der Hotline angerufen. nd jetzt kommt der Hammer:

Die haben mir den Tausch der bei Abholung reklamierten und vor Ort getauschten DÃ¤mpferbuchse mit 21,22.-â¬ berechnet!!! Die Dame mit welcher ich gesprochen habe sagte mir, dass sie den Fall in die Buchhaltung geben wÃ¼rde. Sie kÃ¶nne mir allerdings die Stornierung des Betrages nicht zusichern. Und das auch noch in nem echt unverschÃ¤mten Tonfall. Sowas enttÃ¤uscht sehr und man gewinnt immer mehr den Eindruck, dass der ganze Laden vÃ¶llig Ã¼berfordert und zum GroÃteil extrem unorganisiert ist. Es geht halt nicht nur ums verkaufen, sondern auch darum, den Kunden im Nachgang zufrieden zustellen und somit fÃ¼r eine Kundenbindung zu sorgen. Canyon, shame on you!!


----------



## dia-mandt (6. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich werde mir ein T-Shirt drucken lassen "KAUF KEIN CANYON WENN DU BIKEN WILLST" und das jedes Mal tragen, wenn ich das Rad fahre



kauf lieber ein paar mehr davon...sonst stinkt es zu schnell


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2012)

Wolltest du nicht einen halb elox halb lackierten Rahmen?


----------



## othu (6. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Und das auch noch in nem echt unverschämten Tonfall.



Einen extrem schnippischen Ton habe ich an der Canyon Hotline mittlerweile auch schon mehrfach erlebt, obwohl ich mich immer bemühe nett und freundlich zu bleiben den im Zweifelsfall kann die Dame oder der Herr im Callcenter ja nichts dafür das sie/er in einem Sa*laden arbeitet.



@der_erce: nein, zufällig wollte ich genau das nicht!


----------



## DoubleU (6. September 2012)

Aber WENN dann die Bürokratie von Canyon einmal in Gang ist, egal in welche, bevorzugt aber natürlich in die falsche Richtung, lässt sie sich auch durch Logik oder durch so etwas lästig weltliches wie Vernunft oder so nicht aufhalten. Die Pumpe ist natürlich gerade eben OHNE die Spike-Vorbau-Schrauben auf die Reise gegangen. Flexibel wie eine Eisenbahnschiene...:-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (6. September 2012)

ich dachte immer, dass hier jemand vom canyon team unterwegs ist.
eventuell sollte diese person mal die ganzen Fails zusammentragen und bei der nächsten mitarbeiterschulung präsentieren.


----------



## othu (6. September 2012)

Ich warte auch seit mittlerweile Wochen auf 61,25Euro, die restlichen Gutschrift aus meiner ersten Bestellung als ich noch ein ganzes Rad haben wollte... traue mich aber schon fast gar nicht mehr danach zu fragen...


Mitarbeiterschulung? Was ist das?


----------



## simdiem (6. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Unglaublich was man da für Stories hört. Du Armer!! Mein Beileid.
> 
> Hab aber auch noch einen auf Lager. Komme vor ner Stunde nach Hause und habe einen Brief von Canyon im Postkasten. Hab zuerst gedacht irgendein Werbekram. Falsch gedacht. Eine Mahnung wars. Habe alle Rechungen und so weiter, ordentlich wie ich bin, in nm Ordner abgeheftet. Eine Rechnung unter der von Canyon angegebene Rechnungs- und Aufragsnummer habe ich nicht. Also kurz bei der Hotline angerufen. nd jetzt kommt der Hammer:
> 
> Die haben mir den Tausch der bei Abholung reklamierten und vor Ort getauschten Dämpferbuchse mit 21,22.- berechnet!!! Die Dame mit welcher ich gesprochen habe sagte mir, dass sie den Fall in die Buchhaltung geben würde. Sie könne mir allerdings die Stornierung des Betrages nicht zusichern. Und das auch noch in nem echt unverschämten Tonfall. Sowas enttäuscht sehr und man gewinnt immer mehr den Eindruck, dass der ganze Laden völlig überfordert und zum Großteil extrem unorganisiert ist. Es geht halt nicht nur ums verkaufen, sondern auch darum, den Kunden im Nachgang zufrieden zustellen und somit für eine Kundenbindung zu sorgen. Canyon, shame on you!!



Unglaublich... da weiß ich auch nicht mehr was man dazu sagen soll!
Schreibe dein Posting hier rein. Vielleicht bewegt sich was: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9847936#post9847936


----------



## haedillus malus (6. September 2012)

@bone-breaker: 
Hatte ich also richtig vermutet!



Timebandit schrieb:


> Also, das sieht so aus. Bei Canyon (wie bei allen anderen Herstellern) werden in den Bikes OEM-Produkte der jeweiligen Hersteller verbaut. So auch die Gabeln von Fox. Und bei Fox sieht es so aus, dass die OEM-Versionen der Kashima-Gabeln nicht den speziellen Aufdruck besitzen. Dieser Aufdruck ist nur auf den Aftermarketgabeln zu sehen. Da ich auch ein Dropzone besitze und die gleiche Gabel habe, kann ich Dir versichern, dass Deine Gabel die Kashima-Beschichtung besitzt. Ist aber ausserdem eh Wurschd, da den Unterschied meiner Meinung nach eh kein sterblicher merkt. Ist vielleicht messbar, aber kaum spürbar. Eben tolles Marketing und Bling-Bling-Faktor.............
> Greez


----------



## Timebandit (6. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Unglaublich... da weiß ich auch nicht mehr was man dazu sagen soll!
> Schreibe dein Posting hier rein. Vielleicht bewegt sich was: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9847936#post9847936



Ist schon geil, ne??

Ich warte jetzt mal paar Tage ab. Gehe aber nicht wirklich davon aus, dass da großartig was passiert. Wenn der Fall, wie befürchte, eintrifft und Canyon die Rechnung nicht storniert, werde ich einen zuckersüßen Brief direkt an die Geschäftsleitung schicken. Auf so nen wahrscheinlich ebenfalls völlig überbelasteten Forumwart von Canyon habe ich keinen Bock.

Ich mach da jetzt seit Ende April, als ich mich erdreistete zum ersten mal bei Canyon käuflich tätig zu werden, mit solchen Sachen rum. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich selbst jahrelang im Vertrieb bei einem Hersteller eines deutschen Premiumproduktes tätig war und wahrscheinlich in naher Zukunft wieder sein werde. Würde ich mir solch ein semilaienhaftes Verhalten gegenüber meinen Kunden erlauben, hätte ich schneller Probleme mit dem Absatz meiner Produkte als mir lieb ist. Aber das ist halt immer so, wenn Firmen zu schnell groß werden, sich einen Kostenapparat aufbauen welcher nur durch brutalen Umsatz zu deckeln ist und dann ihre Hausaufgaben bezüglich Aftersales etc. nicht machen. Wie die Vergangenheit schon des Öfteren gezeigt hat, kann dies auch großen Firmen schnell das Genick brechen. Ich wünsche das Canyon in keinstem Falle, ganz im Gegenteil, aber solche groben Fehler dürften meiner Meinung nach in einem Hause wie Canyon nicht passieren.
Ich steiger mich da gerade wieder rein und könnte noch Seitenweise darüber schreiben, gehe aber bei dem schönen Wetter jetzt lieber in den Wald. Dann kriegts jetzt eben mein FRX zu spüren!!


----------



## dia-mandt (6. September 2012)

als ich damals mein rad per termin abholen sollte und mir ein verkäufer der für mich zuständig sein sollte auch namentlich genannt wurde, sagte mir dieser dann vor ort, nachdem er 30min hin und her gelaufen ist (wie ein huhn ohne kopf), dass mein rad noch im außenlager sei. ich solle doch in 2 std noch mal vorbei schauen.....hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> @ Smubob und bisschen offtopic....
> Schicke Arbeitsplatte haste da. Sieht fast aus wie unsere. Allerdings haben wir durchgehende Lamellen und nicht auf Stoss verleimt. Oberfläche geölt??


Danke  Ist 4cm dick, keilverzinkt und stabverleimt. Oferfläche geölt, richtig  Haben wird die ersten Wochen 1 x pro Woche nachgeölt, mittlerweile etwas seltener.




Timebandit schrieb:


> Für mich kam auch nur echte Pfälzer Eiche in Frage. Die Stämme aus welchen wir die Platten fertigen liessen hat nen Schreinerkollege von nem Steinbruchinhaber in der Nähe von Annweiler vor Jahren gekuft und gut trocknen lassen. Do schmeggen die selbschdgemachde Lewwerknädel glei dreimol so gud!!


Wow, DAS ist natürlich mal RICHTIG der Hammer!  Ich muss wohl echt demnächst mal bei euch vorbeischauen 




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ist aber so. Jedes Torque 2010 (neue Wippen) das ich probiert habe,hatte es und jetzt das  12`FRX hat es wieder.


Ja, die 2010er hatten oft Probleme mit Spiel in irgendeinem Lager, das ist nochmal was anderes. Der "Klassiker" bei Spiel beim am-Sattel-anheben sind eigentlich die Dämpferbuchsen, was man ja leicht lokalisieren kann (Finger an die Buchsen, am Sattel anheben, dann spürt man, ob das Spiel von dort kommt).




othu schrieb:


> Also am Dienstag 28.08. zur Post, war am Montag Morgen 03.09. bei Canyon.
> Gestern 05.09. hat man das Paket dann mal aufgemacht und rein geschaut.
> Alles da -> Gutschrift gebucht.
> Wo bleibt der neue Rahmen? Wann wird der verschickt? Warum wird der nicht verschickt? -> Das wissen die nach eigener Aussage selbst nicht.


Ohje, wenn es dich fi***, dann richtig, was? 




Timebandit schrieb:


> Die haben mir den Tausch der bei Abholung reklamierten und vor Ort getauschten Dämpferbuchse mit 21,22.- berechnet!!!


 Schlechter Witz! Wenn sie das nicht unter "eigene Schlamperei" verbuchen und abschreiben, machen sie sich aber echt lächerlich...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> kauf lieber ein paar mehr davon...sonst stinkt es zu schnell


Die Sache stinkt auch so schon zum Himmel 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich dachte immer, dass hier jemand vom canyon team unterwegs ist.
> eventuell sollte diese person mal die ganzen Fails zusammentragen und bei der nächsten mitarbeiterschulung präsentieren.


Hier waren mal mehrere Canyoneros unterwegs... der Michael Staab (User mstaab_canyon), der eine ganze Weile dieses Unterforum betreut hat, aber vor 1 Jahr den letzten Beitrag geschrieben hat, und der Robert _[Nachname vergessen]_ (User canyon_verkauf), der einem eigentlich immer sehr schnell und kompetent mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand, wenn es ein Problem gab aber auch mal längere Zeiten nicht aktiv war - er ist jetzt gerade online und liest hier im Forum (anderer Thread ). Dann gab es noch jemanden, der hauptsächlich Infos über Stellengesuche und Aktionen etc. gepostet hat (User dbley_canyon), der ist aber schon länger nicht mehr aktiv und aktuell gibt es noch User mrosenb. canyon, der hier unterwegs ist. Es gibt also schon genug Kontaktpunkte, aber entweder sind den Leuten von höherer Stelle her die Hände gebunden und sie haben gar nicht die Möglichkeit, etwas an der "Organisation" zu ändern oder sie haben generell einfach keine Möglichkeit, da verändernd einzugreifen oder aber sie wollen eben nicht (weil sie vermutlich genug anderes zu tun haben).
Generell halte ich es für eine sehr gute Idee, solche Fälle zu analysieren und als Anhaltspunkt für Qualitätsverbesserung im Service zu nutzen. Es gibt ja auch viele Firmen (z. B. 1&1, die ansich auch ein Saftladen sind), die bei Kontakt mit Servicepersonal die Möglichkeit einer Evaluation anbieten, ist nicht unbedingt optimal gelöst, aber schon mal ein Anfang. Unabhängig davon würde ich alle Service-Mitarbeiter in 2-Rad-Technik schulen, natürlich am besten auf die Canyon-Modellpalette zugeschnitten. Es kann echt nicht sein, dass man an der Hotline jemandem etwas bzgl. Variostützen-Zugführung versucht zu erklären und derjenige nicht mal weiß, was eine verstellbare Sattelszütze ist. Oder einer im Verkaufsraum nicht mal weiß, was eine ISCG-Aufnahme ist. NO GO!!




Timebandit schrieb:


> Ich steiger mich da gerade wieder rein und könnte noch Seitenweise darüber schreiben, gehe aber bei dem schönen Wetter jetzt lieber in den Wald. Dann kriegts jetzt eben mein FRX zu spüren!!


Genau richtig!  Ich schwinge mich jetzt auch aufs Rad, mal noch eine schönes Abschiedsnümmerchen mit dem FR schieben  (falls ich am WE nicht nochmal dazu komme)


----------



## MonsterJoe (6. September 2012)

Wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, haben viele echt Pech!
Zum Glück bin ich bis jetzt davon verschohnt geblieben (Abholung des Bikes, als auch das Einschicken des CCDB´s)
Ich drücke euch, als auch mir (Buchsenspiel) die Daumen, dass sich noch alles zum Guten wendet!

Grüße Joe


----------



## Stromberg (6. September 2012)

Hat von denen, die Huber Buchsen fahre, jemand ein Flashzone und koennte mir kurz die Masse durchgeben? Ich komme in den naechsten Wochen nicht an mein Rad...


----------



## DoubleU (6. September 2012)

Oh Leutz, es ist einfach nur noch amüsant, auf ne gewisse Galgenhumor-Art - HEUTE, nach 6+ Tagen, an dem Tag an dem die Pumpe wg. einer 2. Erinnerungsmail nur die Pumpe betreffend (und mit der Bitte die Ursprungsmail doch einfach mal mit Verstand und vor allem kplt. zu lesen) rausging wird nun auch endlich die Ursprungsmail (nur wenige h nach Versendung der Pumpe) einigermassen qualifiziert beantwortet. Natürlich gehen die Schrauben jetzt mit einer extra Sendung raus - sind aber wahrscheinlich lt. Aussage von Canyon nicht nötig, da schon verbaut, aber wer will sich bei dem Chaos darauf verlassen? Ich bekomme sie aber wenigstens netterweise aus Sicherheitsaspekten trotzdem zugeschickt, aber es könnte alles so viel einfacher sein...man müsste den Mitarbeitern nur die Fähigkeit präzise zu lesen schulen...


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. September 2012)

Was hab ich falsch gemacht,wenn ich die feder drehe sich das untere Dämpferauge mitdreht ?


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. September 2012)




----------



## dia-mandt (6. September 2012)

ist doch logisch, dass sich das dreht, wenn du an der feder im ausgebauten zustand drehst! der kolben muss sich ja bewegen können!!!!
einfach zurück drehen.


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. September 2012)

der kolben dreht sich beim einfedern.


----------



## psx0407 (6. September 2012)

kann man auf´m foto schlecht erkennen.
kannst du vllt. ein NOCH größeres foto hochladen ?



btw und jetzt mal im ernst:
ich verstehe das problem leider nicht...

psx0407


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> der kolben dreht sich beim einfedern.



Natürlich dreht er sich beim einfedern weil die Feder sich dreht. Schraub den Dämpfer einfach wieder rein un gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (6. September 2012)

könntest du es genauer definieren mit dem drehen? wieweit usw?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Hat von denen, die Huber Buchsen fahre, jemand ein Flashzone und koennte mir kurz die Masse durchgeben? Ich komme in den naechsten Wochen nicht an mein Rad...


22,2 x 8 ist jedenfalls das Maß der Buchsen, das der Gleitlager für den CCDB weiß ich nicht, aber das weiß der Herr Huber selbst 




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Was hab ich falsch gemacht,wenn ich die feder drehe sich das untere Dämpferauge mitdreht ?


Nix! Ist völlig normal. Dagegen gibts ein Mittel nach Voodoo-Art: Axiallager...


So, gerade (vermutlich, weil ich am WE wahrscheinlich nicht aufs Rad komme) die Abschiedsrunde mit dem alten Torque gedreht, hat mir viele schöne Stunden beschert, zum Glück bleibts in der "Familie" (Bike-Clique)


----------



## othu (7. September 2012)

So, mein Rahmen ist in der Kommissionierung.
Ob es wirklich ein lackierter Rahmen ist? Wir werden sehen.

Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstehe:

05.09.: ein CanyonMA bucht die Gutschrift über die Retoure
06.09.: ein CanyonMA verbucht das Guthaben auf meinem Kundenkonto mit dem neuen Auftrag 
07.09.: ein CanyonMA schiebt mein Rad in den Versand

Warum um alles in der Welt, kann man das nicht zusammenfassen und alles in einem Schritt am 05.09. erledigen????



Und die 61,25 Guthaben aus den ersten Auftrag sollen mir jetzt auch überwiesen werden... die wurden nach Angabe der Hotline so oft ein- und ausgebucht,
dass am Ende keiner (außer mir?!) mehr wusste wo die hingehören: nämlich auf mein Bankkonto.
Aktuell habe ich dann noch 7,95Guthaben bei Canyon, das erste, falsche Schaltauge hat 12,90Euro gekostet, das neue (bzw. die X12 Schraube) kostet
4,95, die Differenz lungert irgendwo im Navision von Canyon... 
Im übrigen wird weiterhin im Bestellvorgang des Frameset das falsche Schaltauge vorgeschlagen, den Fehler haben sie zwar schon vor 2 Wochen selbst
erkannt, scheinbar ist er aber nicht behebnungswürdig...
Legt einfach mal einen FRX Rahmen in den Warenkorb...


----------



## omoser (7. September 2012)

Wollte heute die Feder bei meinem CCDB wechseln. Leider duerfte derjenige, der den Daempfer im Werk montiert hat, diesen so fest angeknallt haben, dass sich die obere schraube (die trackflip schraube ging ohne probleme raus) nicht loesen laesst. Hab alles probiert, rumgeklopft, MoS2 spray, das ding bewegt sich kein stueck. Die schraube an sich duerfte auch nicht die stabilste sein, denn das eigentliche problem ist, dass der innensechskant jetzt hinueber ist und ich keine ahnung habe wie ich diese schraube jemals rauskriege. 

Bin fuer ideen dankbar.


----------



## othu (7. September 2012)

Wenn der Inbus eh kaputt ist, mit dem Hammer einen Torx einschlagen.
Geht immer.


----------



## omoser (7. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Wenn der Inbus eh kaputt ist, mit dem Hammer einen Torx einschlagen.
> Geht immer.



danke, werd ich probieren bevor ich ans ausbohren denke.

Kennt jemand die Abmessungen dieser Schraube? Gibt es von Canyon eine Explosionszeichnung des FRX?


----------



## nukular2008 (7. September 2012)

das Problem hatten wohl schon einige. 
Der einzige Weg die Schraube noch rauszubekommen heißt wohl aufbohren.
Von Canyon solltest du ne neue Schraube bekommen.


----------



## othu (7. September 2012)

omoser schrieb:


> Gibt es von Canyon eine Explosionszeichnung des FRX?



Ja, schick mir mal per PN deine Email, dann leite ich dir die weiter.


----------



## Timebandit (7. September 2012)

Ach ja, schee wars gestern. War mal wieder rund ums WB unterwegs und saß bei ähnlichem Anblick bis 20.30Uhr aufm Bergstein. Dann kam plötzlich noch nen Kollege um die Ecke und wir haben die Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg gemeinsam geshreddet,...... Dank meines FRX hatte ich mal wieder ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht und die Sorgen bezüglich seines Schöpfers waren vergessen. Greez,......






`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 22,2 x 8 ist jedenfalls das Maß der Buchsen, das der Gleitlager für den CCDB weiß ich nicht, aber das weiß der Herr Huber selbst
> 
> 
> Nix! Ist völlig normal. Dagegen gibts ein Mittel nach Voodoo-Art: Axiallager...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (7. September 2012)

Custom oder aktuelles 2013er FRX (Whipzone??)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lmdK5aPI7sg

Edit: Whipzone is natürlich quatsch....Is ne Fox und nen DT-Swiss LRS. Hmm. Schwarz/Rot/Weiß sieht schon auch sexy aus.


----------



## dia-mandt (7. September 2012)

das ist das custom frx welches er anfang des jahres auch auf facebook gepostet hat!


----------



## christophersch (7. September 2012)

omoser schrieb:


> Wollte heute die Feder bei meinem CCDB wechseln. Leider duerfte derjenige, der den Daempfer im Werk montiert hat, diesen so fest angeknallt haben, dass sich die obere schraube (die trackflip schraube ging ohne probleme raus) nicht loesen laesst. Hab alles probiert, rumgeklopft, MoS2 spray, das ding bewegt sich kein stueck. Die schraube an sich duerfte auch nicht die stabilste sein, denn das eigentliche problem ist, dass der innensechskant jetzt hinueber ist und ich keine ahnung habe wie ich diese schraube jemals rauskriege.
> 
> Bin fuer ideen dankbar.



komisch, dass so viele das Problem haben. Kann es nicht am falschen Werkzeug gelegen haben? Ansonsten hilft klopfen und drehen immer. Damit habe ich schon alle Schrauben gelöst bekommen...


----------



## omoser (7. September 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> komisch, dass so viele das Problem haben. Kann es nicht am falschen Werkzeug gelegen haben? Ansonsten hilft klopfen und drehen immer. Damit habe ich schon alle Schrauben gelöst bekommen...



glaube nicht dass es am werkzeug lag, war wohl einfach pech. In der explosionszeichnung steht auch explizit "loctite" bei der gegenmutter, vielleicht hats der monteur zu gut damit gemeint


----------



## haedillus malus (8. September 2012)

...... oder an der in meinen Augen völlig grenzwertigen Vorgabe von *12 NM Anzugsdrehmoment *für die Track-Flip-Schraube = Dämpfer-Bolzen!!

Ich habe einen Dämpfer-Bolzen noch nie mit mehr als max. 6 NM Drehmoment angezogen.

Das reicht völlig, sofern man ab und zu kontrolliert (was man sowieso machen sollte!!) und es frisst sich auch nichts fest.

Das Ganze soll sich schließlich noch bewegen können.

Selbst die Lager-Bolzen (incl. Hauptlager) aller meiner bisher gefahrenen Rahmen bekamen gem. Hersteller-Vorgabe lediglich 8-10 NM (z.B. ALUTECH/INTENSE/VOTEC), was ich für absolut angemessen halte.

Die Dämpfer-Bolzen/der Dämpfer dagegen stellen i.d.R. keine "tragenden" Teile des Rahmens dar.


----------



## luxaltera (8. September 2012)

Ich hatte im freeride Forum einen Fred hierzu aber frage hier nochmal nach:
Ich bin 168cm und interessiere mich für ein torque frx. Gr.S ist schon klar aber hat jemand meiner große Erfahrungen mit dem Bike? Wird ein Selbstaufbau wenn ich mich dafür entscheide...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (8. September 2012)

Hi!
Das mit der Größe passt schon. Meine Lady fährt ein normales Torque, ist genauso groß wie Du und kommt bestens damit zurecht. Sie ist auch das FRX in S probegefahren und auch das hätte gepasst. Hat sich dann allerdings aus diversen Gründen für das normale Torque entschieden. Was genau willst Du über das Bike noch wissen, was Du hier im Thread nicht nachlesen könntest?? Hier steht doch mittlerweile so ziemlich alles über das FRX was man wissen will/muss!!
Greez,....................
Timebandit


----------



## haedillus malus (8. September 2012)

Nicht ganz!

Über die Aluminium-Legierung ist noch nicht diskutiert worden!!! 




Timebandit schrieb:


> Hi!
> Was genau willst Du über das Bike noch wissen, was Du hier im Thread nicht nachlesen könntest?? Hier steht doch mittlerweile so ziemlich alles über das FRX was man wissen will/muss!!
> Greez,....................
> Timebandit


----------



## Timebandit (8. September 2012)

Du Fuchs, Du!!


----------



## luxaltera (8. September 2012)

Nee passt danke. Ist halt sauschwer eine Gr S irgendwo probezufahren weils hält selten ist... Die zugverlegungsklappe habe ich auch noch nicht 100%ig verstanden. Aber hab den Thread auch noch nicht durch... Ist ja auch kein kurzer...


----------



## Timebandit (8. September 2012)

Wenn Du die Zeit und Möglichkeit hast, fahr nach Koblenz und probier beide aus. Ist halt von Deiner Ecke aus ein ganzes Stück!! Dann kannst Du Dir aber sicher sein was die Größe betrifft. Wenn man das hier alles liest hätte ich laut Forumsmeinung bei meiner Größe auch ein L kaufen müssen. Hab mich aber nach eingehender Probefahrt fürs M entschieden. Und das war auch gut so................


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstehe:
> 
> 05.09.: ein CanyonMA bucht die Gutschrift über die Retoure
> 06.09.: ein CanyonMA verbucht das Guthaben auf meinem Kundenkonto mit dem neuen Auftrag
> ...


Weil das zu einfach und zu logisch gewesen wäre  Das sind genau die "Kleinigkeiten", wegen denen man öfters mal den Begriff "Saftladen" benutzt, wenn man über Canyon spricht. UNS ist das bewusst... schade, dass es im Hause Canyon anscheinend niemandem bewusst ist. Die Abteilung "Steigerung der Kundenzufriedenheit" könnte das Image dieser Firma um geschätzte 25928% verbessern 




othu schrieb:


> Im übrigen wird weiterhin im Bestellvorgang des Frameset das falsche Schaltauge vorgeschlagen, den Fehler haben sie zwar schon vor 2 Wochen selbst
> erkannt, scheinbar ist er aber nicht behebnungswürdig...


Selbe Sache wie oben... wieso ist niemand in dem Laden hinterher, dass solche Sachen einfach stimmen. 




omoser schrieb:


> Wollte heute die Feder bei meinem CCDB wechseln. Leider duerfte derjenige, der den Daempfer im Werk montiert hat, diesen so fest angeknallt haben, dass sich die obere schraube (die trackflip schraube ging ohne probleme raus) nicht loesen laesst.


Gut, dass du mich dran erinnerst... noch eine neue obere Dämpferschraube auf die Checkliste für die Abholung setzen und verlangen, dass mir die unentgeltlich überlassen wird  Oder ich nehme Werkzeug mit und probiere direkt vor Ort die Schraube zu lösen und reklamiere gleich, wenn es nicht einwandfrei klappt...




christophersch schrieb:


> komisch, dass so viele das Problem haben. Kann es nicht am falschen Werkzeug gelegen haben?


Was wirklich komisch ist, ist dass das Problem schon mindestens seit 2009 bei allen Torques vorliegt...!  Ich hatte bei meinem 2009er FR das gleiche Problem, allerdings hatte ich es (mit satt sitzendem Werkzeug + schlagen ) zumindest geschafft, die Schraube 2 nach dem ersten Öffnen noch ein Mal wiederzuverwenden - so lange bis ich die neue Schraube bekommen hatte. Diese hatte im Kopf dann eine tiefer gefräste Werkzeugaufnahme und mit der war alles prima. Dass die Konstrukteure dann aber Jahr für Jahr die selbe überflüssige Schei$$e immer und immer wieder rein planen, will mir absolut nicht in den Schädel. Das sind eigentlich echt ganz billige Anfängerfehler...




luxaltera schrieb:


> Die zugverlegungsklappe habe ich auch noch nicht 100%ig verstanden.


Du meinst die im Oberrohr? Die ist für den Zug einer Variostütze und wenn der Zug dort durch verlegt ist, sieht das Ganze so aus:








Timebandit schrieb:


> Wenn man das hier alles liest hätte ich laut Forumsmeinung bei meiner Größe auch ein L kaufen müssen. Hab mich aber nach eingehender Probefahrt fürs M entschieden. Und das war auch gut so................


Wie groß bist du denn? Ich bin 180 (vielleicht auch 181 ) und mir war schon beim Rollen auf dem Parkplatz das M VIEL zu kurz. Da bin ich im Stehen so weit über dem Lenker gehangen, dass ich echt ein Balance-Defizit-Gefühl hatte...! Außerdem bin ich beim Lenker einschlagen schon sehr früh mit meinen Knien ins Gehege gekommen.
Ist halt alles Geschmacksache... der Claus (kennst du den? "der-tick") fährt ja bei >190 generell alle Bikes in S... dessen Bikes wären MIR sogar zu kurz...


----------



## luxaltera (8. September 2012)

genau das wollte ich wissen, wo das kabel rauskommt und wie das verarbeitet ist wenn die klappe ab ist. danke!


----------



## MonsterJoe (8. September 2012)

ich hab das gute Stück in "S" bestellt. 
Selbst bin ich ca. 174 klein und komme mit dem Bike sehr gut zurecht. 

Grüße


----------



## luxaltera (9. September 2012)

ich denke mal das ich das auch machen werde. Hab echt keine zeit um nach koblenz zu fahren um 20 minuten auf nem bike zu sitzen. Wenn ich soweit gehe kann ich eh nicht mehr nein sagen denn nach so viel einsatz kann man sich alles schönreden. Deswegen habe ich ja auf anwesenheit von zwergen mit erfahrung im thread gehofft


----------



## Timebandit (9. September 2012)

@smubob

Ich bin exaktemente 180cm und mir gings beim Probefahren genau umgekehrt. Ich saß auf dem L und fand die Länge des Oberrohres usw. einfach zu L für mich. Danach aufs M gesetzt und sofort sauwohl gefühlt. Wie aber schon gesagt, das ist absolut subjektiv zu empfinden und da muss jeder seine Größe finden. Und ja, ich kenne den Claus. Jedem das Seine!! Wann sieht man sich im Wald, um nicht immer nur übers Rad zu reden sondern das Teil gemeinsam zu quälen?? Greez,.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (9. September 2012)

M ist viel sinnvoller weil das FRX kein Downhiller ist und auch mit L nicht richtig racy werden wird.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (9. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? Ich bin 180 (vielleicht auch 181 ) und mir war schon beim Rollen auf dem Parkplatz das M VIEL zu kurz. Da bin ich im Stehen so weit über dem Lenker gehangen, dass ich echt ein Balance-Defizit-Gefühl hatte...! Außerdem bin ich beim Lenker einschlagen schon sehr früh mit meinen Knien ins Gehege gekommen.
> Ist halt alles Geschmacksache... der Claus (kennst du den? "der-tick") fährt ja bei >190 generell alle Bikes in S... dessen Bikes wären MIR sogar zu kurz...





MonsterJoe schrieb:


> ich hab das gute Stück in "S" bestellt.
> Selbst bin ich ca. 174 klein und komme mit dem Bike sehr gut zurecht.
> Grüße





Timebandit schrieb:


> @smubob
> Ich bin exaktemente 180cm und mir gings beim Probefahren genau umgekehrt. Ich saß auf dem L und fand die Länge des Oberrohres usw. einfach zu L für mich. Danach aufs M gesetzt und sofort sauwohl gefühlt. Wie aber schon gesagt, das ist absolut subjektiv zu empfinden und da muss jeder seine Größe finden. Und ja, ich kenne den Claus. Jedem das Seine!! Wann sieht man sich im Wald, um nicht immer nur übers Rad zu reden sondern das Teil gemeinsam zu quälen?? Greez,.......



Da kann man mal wieder sehen wie viel die persönlichen Vorlieben doch ausmachen. Wir können alle nur eine bedingt gültige(weil auf uns persönlich bezogene) Empfehlung abgeben.



Xplosion51 schrieb:


> M ist viel sinnvoller weil das FRX kein Downhiller ist und auch mit L nicht richtig racy werden wird.



Wer hat dir denn den Mumpitz erzählt??  Welches FRX meinst Du denn??  Mein Rockzone in L geht downhill jedenfalls wie die Hölle.


----------



## christophersch (9. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> M ist viel sinnvoller weil das FRX kein Downhiller ist und auch mit L nicht richtig racy werden wird.



Nur weil es mehr in Richtung "All-round" geht, heißt das aber nicht, dass man zu einer kleineren Rahmengröße greifen sollte. Zumal "racig" auch von den persönlichen Vorlieben abhängt. Und dass man mit dem Bike auch richtig fix sein kann, hat Max Bender ja schon bewiesen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Ich bin exaktemente 180cm und mir gings beim Probefahren genau umgekehrt. Ich saß auf dem L und fand die Länge des Oberrohres usw. einfach zu L für mich. Danach aufs M gesetzt und sofort sauwohl gefühlt. Wie aber schon gesagt, das ist absolut subjektiv zu empfinden und da muss jeder seine Größe finden.


Ja, ist alles SEHR subjektiv. Die Oberrohrlänge des FRX in L und meines FR in M sind identisch, der Reach ist beim FRX etwas größer, aber zwischen M und L unterscheidet sich der nur um gut 1cm - ich glaube nicht, dass mir das Bike deshalb zu lang werden wird  Außerdem überlege ich eh, vom 50er Vorbau auf was kürzeres umzusteigen, aber mal abwarten, wie es sich auf den Hometrails fährt...




Timebandit schrieb:


> Wann sieht man sich im Wald, um nicht immer nur übers Rad zu reden sondern das Teil gemeinsam zu quälen??


Drei mal werden wir noch wach... 




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> M ist viel sinnvoller weil das FRX kein Downhiller ist und auch mit L nicht richtig racy werden wird.


Na zum Glück weißt du genau, was "alle" Leute für Vorlieben haben, wie sie fahren und wie sie das Bike einsetzen wollen, um diese absolut allgemeingültige Aussage zu treffen.  Ein "raciger" Downhiller ist extrem weit von dem entfernt, das ich von dem Rad erwarte...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (9. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na zum Glück weißt du genau, was "alle" Leute für Vorlieben haben, wie sie fahren und wie sie das Bike einsetzen wollen, um diese absolut allgemeingültige Aussage zu treffen.  Ein "raciger" Downhiller ist extrem weit von dem entfernt, das ich von dem Rad erwarte...



Aus der Seele gesprochen..


----------



## Xplosion51 (9. September 2012)

... das torque kann nicht mit einem demo / lapierre / santa cruz mithalten. Es ist kein Downhiller. Dementsprechend ist verspieltheit wichtiger als Radstand. Das L ist nicht nur länger sondern auch höher.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (9. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> ... das torque kann nicht mit einem demo / lapierre / santa cruz mithalten. Es ist kein Downhiller. Dementsprechend ist verspieltheit wichtiger als Radstand. Das L ist nicht nur länger sondern auch höher.



Entscheide dich mal...Torque oder Torque FRX. Oder vergleichen wir jetzt neuerdings Äpfel mit Birnen?


----------



## Xplosion51 (9. September 2012)

Wir sind im FRX Thread


----------



## Bone-Breaker (9. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> ... das torque kann nicht mit einem demo / lapierre / santa cruz mithalten. Es ist kein Downhiller. Dementsprechend ist verspieltheit wichtiger als Radstand. Das L ist nicht nur länger sondern auch höher.





Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Wir sind im FRX Thread



Na, dann sind wir uns ja wenigstens in einem Punkt einig. Was ich mich allerdings frage... Warum fährst Du ein Canyon, wenn doch Demo/Lapierre/Santa Cruz downhill soviel besser sind??? Wenn Du etwas verspieltes möchtest kauf dir ein BMX-Bike, die sind noch kürzer und nicht so hoch. Oder noch besser, lerne den Track-Flip einzusetzen. Mal abgesehen davon ist das Rad das, wofür ich es einsetze und nicht das, was Du gerne darin sehen möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (9. September 2012)

no comment.


----------



## christophersch (9. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> ... das torque kann nicht mit einem demo / lapierre / santa cruz mithalten. Es ist kein Downhiller. Dementsprechend ist verspieltheit wichtiger als Radstand. Das L ist nicht nur länger sondern auch höher.



Natürlich ist das Frx ein Downhiller. Und es ist mMn für Deutsche Strecken ziemlich perfekt und vielen WC Bikes überlegen, da es sich besser pedalieren lässt und schön verspielt und leicht ist. 

natürlich hat es nicht ganz so viele Reserven, wie die anderen von dir genannten Bikes, aber die braucht sowieso nur ein zehntel der DH Fahrer.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> ... das torque kann nicht mit einem demo / lapierre / santa cruz mithalten. Es ist kein Downhiller.


Ja, und weiter?  Wie schon geschrieben: ICH will auch gar keinen Downhiller, daher geht es mir mächtig am Arsch vorbei, ob es bessere Downhiller als das FRX gibt 




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Dementsprechend ist verspieltheit wichtiger als Radstand.


Wenn Verspieltheit wichtiger ist, sollte ich wohl ein Nerve XC kaufen, das hat einen deutlich steileren Lenkwinkel und auch einen kürzeren Radstand, müsste doch also "besser" sein als das FRX, oder? 




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Das L ist nicht nur länger sondern auch höher.


Ja, genau 5mm höher bei der Überstandshöhe  Das 1cm längere Steuerrohr ist eigentlich das einzige, was mich ein kleines Bisschen stört - wobei es immer noch kürzer ist, als das meines jetzigen FR in M. Das längere Sitzrohr juckt mich absolut gar nicht, ich hatte beim FR den Sattel nie weiter als bis auf 6-7cm versenkt (und das auch nur bei technischen Passagen) und das Sitzrohr beim FRX in L ist gerade mal 3cm länger.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (9. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> no comment.



Wieso, sind dir die Kommentare ausgegangen? 



christophersch schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Frx ein Downhiller. Und es ist mMn für Deutsche Strecken ziemlich perfekt und vielen WC Bikes überlegen, da es sich besser pedalieren lässt und schön verspielt und leicht ist.
> 
> natürlich hat es nicht ganz so viele Reserven, wie die anderen von dir genannten Bikes, aber die braucht sowieso nur ein zehntel der DH Fahrer.





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, und weiter?  Wie schon geschrieben: ICH will auch gar keinen Downhiller, daher geht es mir mächtig am Arsch vorbei, ob es bessere Downhiller als das FRX gibt
> 
> 
> Wenn Verspieltheit wichtiger ist, sollte ich wohl ein Nerve XC kaufen, das hat einen deutlich steileren Lenkwinkel und auch einen kürzeren Radstand, müsste doch also "besser" sein als das FRX, oder?
> ...



Ich schließe mich meinen beiden Vorrednern an! Aber die Bayern sehen ja immer alles anders als der Rest der Republik.


----------



## Xplosion51 (9. September 2012)

du hast so wenig ahnung wie haare  


fahr mal ein torque  (FRX für die unbedarften) M und dann ein L bei 1,80m Körpergröße 
und sag mir bei welchem du mehr im Bike sitzt. Das dir das längere Sitzrohr im Park egal ist,
bezweifle ich.Das Torque ist keinem ernsthaftem DH Bike überlegen ob in Deutschland oder nicht.

Debile,ahnunglose  Canyonfahrer

Schöne Grüße aus Bayern.


----------



## christophersch (9. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> du hast so wenig ahnung wie haare



wenn wir schon beim beleidigen sind...

und du, weniger als dein Profilbild 

so, nun ist aber Schluss hier. Wir sind gerade fern ab, jeglicher vernünftiger Diskussion.

Das Frx macht verdammt viel Spaß - fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (9. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> du hast so wenig ahnung wie haare
> 
> mehr im Bike sitzt. Das dir das längere Sitzrohr im Park egal ist,
> bezweifle ich.Das Torque ist keinem ernsthaftem DH Bike überlegen ob in Deutschland oder nicht.



Sagt der Kollege, der noch nichtmal ein eigenes FRX fährt 

Schön, dass du deine Erfahrungen mit uns teilst. In Zukunft behalte sie doch einfach für dich. 
Eine menge Leute wären dir vermutlich wirklich dankbar!


----------



## Xplosion51 (9. September 2012)

Ihr bleibt einfach nicht sachlich und wollt eure Investition nicht anzweifeln. Dass das FRX kein Downhiller
sehe aber nicht nur ich so.
An dieser Stelle wäre ich vielen dankbar wenn sie ihre unvorteilhaften Visagen 
nicht als Profilbild einsetzen würden. 

Wenn diese klare Differenzierung zwischen 200er Parkbike und 200er Race DH Bike hier nicht möglich ist,
ohne mit dummen Kommentaren (Nerve XC) recht persönlich angegriffen zu werden,sind wohl einige Mitglieder
nicht nur ahnungslos sondern auch unbedarft.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (9. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> du hast so wenig ahnung wie haare
> fahr mal ein torque  (FRX für die unbedarften) M und dann ein L bei 1,80m Körpergröße
> und sag mir bei welchem du mehr im Bike sitzt. Das dir das längere Sitzrohr im Park egal ist,
> bezweifle ich.Das Torque ist keinem ernsthaftem DH Bike überlegen ob in Deutschland oder nicht.
> ...



Fangen wir mal damit an: *"Debile, ahungslose Canyonfahrer"*
Du fährst doch selber ein Canyon, nicht wahr? Dann denke noch mal über deinen Satz nach, Al Borland!!

Bin ich beides gefahren, und ich fühle mich im L wohler als im M. Mir doch völlig egal wo ich mehr im Bike sitze. Und wenn Du das anders siehst, bitte. In unserem Land herrscht Meinungsfreiheit. 



Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ihr bleibt einfach nicht sachlich und wollt eure Investition nicht anzweifeln. Dass das FRX kein Downhiller
> sehe aber nicht nur ich so.



Meine Investition ist meine Sache. Ich wollte ein Bike, mit dem ich den Berg rauf und wieder runter fahren kann.
Doch, hier bist Du der Einzige, der das so sieht. Merke: Eine unbewiesene Behauptung ist noch keine Tatsache!



Xplosion51 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle wäre ich vielen dankbar wenn sie ihre unvorteilhaften Visagen
> nicht als Profilbild einsetzen würden.



Das ist beleidigend von Dir. Mal abgesehen davon, dass Du anscheinend nicht einmal ein Foto von dir hier zeigst.



Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Wenn diese klare Differenzierung zwischen 200er Parkbike und 200er Race DH Bike hier nicht möglich ist,
> ohne mit dummen Kommentaren (Nerve XC) recht persönlich angegriffen zu werden,sind wohl einige Mitglieder
> nicht nur ahnungslos sondern auch unbedarft.



Du kannst differenzieren so viel Du möchtest, aber deine Meinung kannst Du für dich behalten. Du bist hier nämlich derjenige, der persönlich angreift.


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. September 2012)

das frx ist sehr wohl ein downhiller, allerdings kein racedownhiller. ich bin vorher ein summum gefahren, den unterschied merkt man schon deutlich. aber einen downhiller als parkbike zu bezeichnen finde ich auch nur bedingt richtig. wer allerdings denkt dass es da keine unterschiede gibt liegt vollkommen falsch


----------



## DoubleU (10. September 2012)

Also mein FRX ist ein Downhiller je nach Trackflip-Position.  Dass es evtl. kein reinrassiger WC-Downhiller ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber das wollte ich auch nicht.
Ist ein top-Bike, vor allem für mich das Setup als Rockzone, weil ich nicht so der lahme Liftfahrer bin, da das für mich diametral zu dem steht was ich mit Bikesport verbinde.

Zum Canyon-Service noch mal: Ich konnte mich mich wg. den Reifen und Bremsen mit Canyon kulant einigen. Die Vorbau-Schrauben bekomme ich sicherheitshalber auch noch mal, weil nicht 100 % klar ist ob die richtigen verbaut sind. Insgesamt unterm Strich: Top, trotz allem Ärger - der verraucht mit der Zeit und der Spass beginnt.


----------



## dia-mandt (10. September 2012)

Ich finde es witzig, dass sich jemand ein Urteil über ein Rad bildet, welches er nicht mal besitzt.
Nun gut. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, wer jemals behauptet hat, dass das FRX ein reines DH Bike ist. Canyon zumindest, hat das nie gesagt. Lediglich, dass es im neuen Jahrgang abfahrtsorientierter wurde. Und das stimmt zu 100%.
ein Freund von mir, der selber ein Demo fährt, ist letztens mal mit meinem Rad gefahren und war begeistert. So wie ich.
Und was bringt einem ein reines DH Bike wie das Demo, wenn man es nicht auch artgerecht bewegt, denn das muss man mal sagen.....85% der reinen DH Bike fahrer sind diejenigen, auf die man auf der Strecke auffährt. Was nicht schlimm ist....will damit nur sagen, dass die meisten das potential des Bikes nicht ausnutzen.
Ist wie bei vielen Frauen und ihrem Porsche.......


----------



## DoubleU (10. September 2012)

Hi, mal ne Frage zu meinem Rockzone.

Ich wollte die Sattelneigung verstellen und hatte vorher noch nie eine I-beam-Befestigung. Der Sattel ist ab, aber die linkeSeite der Klemmung sitzt fest wie Sau und lässt sich weder verschieben noch abnehmen. Ist das normal bzw. was übersehe ich hier? Dieser Plastik"knopf" den man oben reindrucken ändert auch nichts - der kommt langsam aber stetig wieder raus. Leichte Gummihammer-Klopfer konnten die Schiene auf der linken Seite auch nicht lösen. Jemand ne Idee bzw. evtl. den entscheidenden Hinweis was ich hier falsch sehe - sprich kann man hier die Sattelneigung evtl. gar nicht verstellen?


----------



## dia-mandt (10. September 2012)

Doch...kannst du verstellen.
Manchmal klemmt das etwas.
Mach den Sattel noch mal dauf ohne ihn richtig fest zu ziehen und dann bewegst du den sattel nach links und rechts um die klemme wieder frei zu bekommen.
Dann sollte es passen. Wenn du hast...etwas wd40 drauf...dann gehts besser.


----------



## DoubleU (10. September 2012)

Danke dir vielmals. Mit der Rückversicherung durch dich, daß das tatsächlich auch ab geht (und ab soll bzw. darf hehe) haben etwas stärkere Hammerklopfer mit WD40/Caramba zusammen das gewünschte Ergebnis geliefert. 
Letzter echter Sommertach schätze ich - ich geh heute biken statt arbeiten!


----------



## christophersch (10. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Danke dir vielmals. Mit der Rückversicherung durch dich, daß das tatsächlich auch ab geht (und ab soll bzw. darf hehe) haben etwas stärkere Hammerklopfer mit WD40/Caramba zusammen das gewünschte Ergebnis geliefert.
> Letzter echter Sommertach schätze ich - ich geh heute biken statt arbeiten!





Was meint ihr dazu, wenn wir in diesen Thread  mal eine kleine Action-Galerie integrieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (10. September 2012)

Finde ich ne gute Idee.
Sehe mir immer gerne andere Torque` s an.


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> ich hab das gute Stück in "S" bestellt.
> Selbst bin ich ca. 174 klein und komme mit dem Bike sehr gut zurecht.
> 
> Grüße



Schon witzig, ich bin 173cm groß und habs in M und fühl mich damit auch Pudelwohl! 

Zu der ganzen Diskussion ob Downhiller oder nicht. Man kann mit dem FRX überall dort fahren, wo auch die anderen fahren. Von daher ist es die Diskussion eigentlich komplett unnütz und bringt keinen Mehrwert.

Die Beleidigungen sind meiner MEinung nach ebenso komplett fehl am Platz, und zeigen letztendlich nur die Argumentationslosigkeit der Betroffenen....jedoch frage ich mich ob Xplosion51 auch eine unvorteilhafte Visage durch sein Profilbild ersetzt hat.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> fahr mal ein torque  (FRX für die unbedarften) M und dann ein L bei 1,80m Körpergröße und sag mir bei welchem du mehr im Bike sitzt. Das dir das längere Sitzrohr im Park egal ist, bezweifle ich.


Ich bin 1,80 und habe beide Größen probegefahren. Zwar nur bei Canyon um's Gebäude herum, aber anhand dessen kann ich mir sehrwohl ein Bild davon machen, welche Größe sich auch im Gelände besser anfühlt. Erstens fahre ich das FR in M ja seit 3 Jahren und zweitens fahre ich seit ca. 20 Jahren MTB, da sammelt sich ein kleines Bisschen was an Erfahrung an  Ich kann dir ganz genau sagen, dass ich bei M mit dem Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten hängen würde und bei Trails mit engen Kehren Probleme mit dem Einlenken bekommen würde. Außerdem: gib mal bei der Suche "Forward Geometry" ein... das läuft unterm Strich auf Oberrohr + Radstand etwas länger und dafür kürzerem Vorbau, gepaart mit flachem Lenkwinkel hinaus und funktioniert durchaus auch außerhalb des DH-Race-Kontextes sehr gut. 
Ich würde auch JEDE beliebige Wette eingehen, dass mich das 3cm längere Sitzrohr im Park nicht stören wird. Denn im Park habe ich den Sattel NIE so weit unten, wie bei Abfahrten auf Touren mit steilen, technischen Passagen, die man eher langsam fährt und wo viel Balance gefragt ist. Nur zur Verdeutlichung: das ist die maximale Absenkung, die ich in den letzten 3 Jahren je gefahren bin und die Sitzrohrlänge ist identisch mit der des FRX in M.




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ihr bleibt einfach nicht sachlich und wollt eure Investition nicht anzweifeln.


Falsch. Das Problem hier ist, dass du permanent auf einem Fakt herumreitest (das FRX ist kein Race-Downhiller), der zwar richtig ist, hier aber keine Sau interessiert. Schau dir doch mal an, was die meisten Leute hier mit dem Bike anstellen... das Spektrum geht von local DH über Bikepark-Karre bis hin zu FR light/Extremenduro. Durch den Trackflip hat man die Möglichkeit, das Setup schnell auf die unterschiedlichen Bereiche anzupassen. Genau DAS ist es, was mir an dem Rahmen gefällt und wieso ich ihn bestellt habe. Für mich deckt das Potential des Rahmens alles vollkommen ab, was ich damit anstellen will (von FR-Touren bis Bikepark), also ist es mir sowas von völlig egal, ob das Bike jetzt mit WC-DH-Bikes mithalten kann oder nicht. Ob trotzdem jemand damit mal eine Rennen fährt ist ja wohl seine Sache, aber du stellst es hin, als wäre das gar nicht möglich und somit bist du derjenige, der unsachlich wird. Mein Kommentar mit dem Nerve XC (der übrigens weit entfernt von einem persönlichen Angriff war!) hatte dir nur verdeutlichen sollen, wie sinnlos dein gebetsmühlenartiges "das FRX ist kein Racebike"-Geschwafel war. Irgendwie wundert es mich mittlerweile allerdings nicht mehr, dass du das nicht kapiert hast... 
Übrigens: Ich bin z. B. schon mal ein Session 88 DH (ist das für dich "racey" genug?) in Lac Blanc gefahren und musste feststellen, dass ich damit nicht nennenswert schneller oder "besser" unterwegs war als mit meinem Torque FR. Das Einzige, was mir deutlich positiv auffiel, war die Steifigkeit der Boxxer bei härterem Geläuf und vor allem bei Sachen wie schrägen Wurzeln. Ich muss auch dazusagen, dass ich fahrtechnisch nicht gerade der ansolute DH-Gott bin und bei allen Bikes ab einem stabilen Enduro ganz klar ich der limitierende Faktor bin und nicht das Bike. Das liegt nicht zuletzt an meiner leichten körperlichen Behinderung, wegen der ich in Extremsituationen nicht immer perfekt reagieren kann, alleine schon deshalb muss ich gewisse Abstriche machen, wenn ich nicht andauernd in der Notaufnahme landen will. Trotz dieser Einschränkung meines Könnens (man könnte auch sagen, ein einfaches Enduro würde für mich ausreichen) kann ich durch meine jahrelange Erfahrung sagen, dass ich einfach sehr gerne solche Bikes fahre, weil ich solche Geometrien besser finde und lieber etwas mehr Reserven den Berg hoch trete, wenn das für mich in mehr Sicherheit bei der Abfahrt resultiert.




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> du hast so wenig ahnung wie haare





Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Debile,ahnunglose  Canyonfahrer





Xplosion51 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle wäre ich vielen dankbar wenn sie ihre unvorteilhaften Visagen nicht als Profilbild einsetzen würden.


Du jammerst über "persönliche Beleidigungen" und haust so Dinger raus...?  Damit zeigst du leider sehr deutlich wessen (kleinen) Geistes Kind du bist.  Außerdem ist das mal wieder ein typischer Fall von Fresse aufreißen hinter dem Schutz der Internet-Anonymität. Im echten Leben hätte man dir für solche Ausfälle eine auf die 12 geballert, dass du 3 Tage lang rückwärts läufst und das Thema wäre ganz schnell erledigt gewesen...




LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das frx ist sehr wohl ein downhiller, allerdings kein racedownhiller. [...] wer allerdings denkt dass es da keine unterschiede gibt liegt vollkommen falsch


Das denkt hier vermutlich keiner, nur ist die Frage, ob es in diesem Thread auch nur eine einzige Person gibt, die das interessiert...? (Xplosion51 ausgenommen)




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich finde es witzig, dass sich jemand ein Urteil über ein Rad bildet, welches er nicht mal besitzt.


Naja, das kann man im begrenzten Rahmen nach einer Probefahrt oder anhand der Geo-Daten schon tun. Allerdings damit regelrecht aggressiv auf Leute einlabern, die das gar nicht interessiert, ist echt ziemlich daneben.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Nun gut. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, wer jemals behauptet hat, dass das FRX ein reines DH Bike ist. Canyon zumindest, hat das nie gesagt. Lediglich, dass es im neuen Jahrgang abfahrtsorientierter wurde. Und das stimmt zu 100%.
> ein Freund von mir, der selber ein Demo fährt, ist letztens mal mit meinem Rad gefahren und war begeistert. So wie ich.
> Und was bringt einem ein reines DH Bike wie das Demo, wenn man es nicht auch artgerecht bewegt, denn das muss man mal sagen.....85% der reinen DH Bike fahrer sind diejenigen, auf die man auf der Strecke auffährt. Was nicht schlimm ist....will damit nur sagen, dass die meisten das potential des Bikes nicht ausnutzen.
> Ist wie bei vielen Frauen und ihrem Porsche.......


Schönes *Schluss*wort für eine völlig sinnlose Diskussion 




DoubleU schrieb:


> *Letzter echter Sommertach schätze ich* - ich geh heute biken statt arbeiten!


Ja, ganz toll... übermorgen hole ich mein FRX ab und rechtzeitig dazu wird das Wetter schlecht 




christophersch schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu, wenn wir in diesen Thread  mal eine kleine Action-Galerie integrieren?


Naja, einen Canyon Bikes in Action Thread gibts ja schon... aber wenn du Actionfotos hast, poste sie doch ruhig auch hier, ich finds gut  Dann haben wir hier einfach ALLES beisammen, was zum Thema FRX gehört  ...und wenn es schöne Fotos sind, kann man sic die gerne auch zwei mal anschauen


----------



## Timebandit (10. September 2012)

@ alle FRX 2012 Fahrer:

Leute, ich verzweifel hier gerade schon wieder.
Habe mir vor genau 4 Wochen das aktuelle Dropzone gekauft und auf 2-fach umgebaut. Dies aus dem Grunde, da ich hier bei uns in der Regel Touren fahre und ab und annen das FRX in einen Park oder in die Alpen ausführe. Soweit, so gut.

Nach ettlichen Kilometern der letzten Wochen stellte ich bei der gestrigen Tour fest, dass beim strammen Pedallieren unter (Voll-)last ein deutlich zu spürendes und vor Allem zu hörendes Knacken auftritt. Dies kann man sehr gut "künstlich" reproduzieren, indem man das Hinterrad seitlich zum Hauptrahmen verwindet. Das heisst, man erzeugt sehr ähnliche seitlich einwirkende Kräfte, wie sie z. Bsp. durch den Kettenzug beim Pedallieren entstehen. Bei meiner gerade abgeschlossenen Inspektion dieser Sache stellte ich fest, dass das Schwingenhauptlager, welches sich im Bereich des Tretlagers befindet und voll von diesen Kräften betroffen ist, die Ursache des beschriebenen Problems darstellt. Bei der seitlichen Verwindung des Hinterrades merkt man hier (auf der Antriebsseite!!) ein leichtes Spiel im Bereich der Lagerung, einhergehend mit dem Knackgeräusch. Ich habe die hier verbaute, durchgehende Achse demontiert und das entsprechende Lager kontrolliert. Alles fein. Lager ist o.k. Schön alles sauber gemacht und wieder zusammengebaut. Knacken und Spiel weg. Allerdings befürchte ich sehr, dass sich dies zu einem Dauerproblem, ähnlich wie bei meinem zuvor gefahrenen Torque entwickelt.

Ist das bei eucren FRX genauso?? Habt Ihr das Problem auch?? Was meint Ihr, muss man das so akzeptieren?? Fragen über Fragen,......................
Bin auf eure Meinungen sehr gespannt!
Greez,......


Ja, ich weiß dass das schon des Öfteren diskuttiert wurde und bei dem ein oder anderen auch schon aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Nduro (10. September 2012)

"Nach ettlichen Kilometern der letzten Wochen stellte ich bei der gestrigen Tour fest, dass beim strammen Pedallieren unter (Voll-)last ein deutlich zu spürendes und vor Allem zu hörendes Knacken auftritt. Dies kann man sehr gut "künstlich" reproduzieren, indem man das Hinterrad seitlich zum Hauptrahmen verwindet. Das heisst, man erzeugt sehr ähnliche seitlich einwirkende Kräfte, wie sie z. Bsp. durch den Kettenzug beim Pedallieren entstehen. Bei meiner gerade abgeschlossenen Inspektion dieser Sache stellte ich fest, dass das Schwingenhauptlager, welches sich im Bereich des Tretlagers befindet und voll von diesen Kräften betroffen ist, die Ursache des beschriebenen Problems darstellt. Bei der seitlichen Verwindung des Hinterrades merkt man hier (auf der Antriebsseite!!) ein leichtes Spiel im Bereich der Lagerung, einhergehend mit dem Knackgeräusch. Ich habe die hier verbaute, durchgehende Achse demontiert und das entsprechende Lager kontrolliert. Alles fein. Lager ist o.k. Schön alles sauber gemacht und wieder zusammengebaut. Knacken und Spiel weg. Allerdings befürchte ich sehr, dass sich dies zu einem Dauerproblem, ähnlich wie bei meinem zuvor gefahrenen Torque entwickelt."


Das Problem das du beschreibst war bei mir immer Thema mit meinen vorherigen Rädern. Bin etwas erschrocken das dies beim FRX auch so sein soll/ Kann. Ich dachte gerade in diesem Bereich wäre das FRX auf mehr Stabilität ausgelegt. Bin mal auf Antworten gespannt. Ich selbst kann dazu noch nichts beitragen. Mein Bike ist zwei Wochen alt.


----------



## Stromberg (10. September 2012)

.


----------



## Timebandit (10. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> "Nach ettlichen Kilometern der letzten Wochen stellte ich bei der gestrigen Tour fest, dass beim strammen Pedallieren unter (Voll-)last ein deutlich zu spürendes und vor Allem zu hörendes Knacken auftritt. Dies kann man sehr gut "künstlich" reproduzieren, indem man das Hinterrad seitlich zum Hauptrahmen verwindet. Das heisst, man erzeugt sehr ähnliche seitlich einwirkende Kräfte, wie sie z. Bsp. durch den Kettenzug beim Pedallieren entstehen. Bei meiner gerade abgeschlossenen Inspektion dieser Sache stellte ich fest, dass das Schwingenhauptlager, welches sich im Bereich des Tretlagers befindet und voll von diesen Kräften betroffen ist, die Ursache des beschriebenen Problems darstellt. Bei der seitlichen Verwindung des Hinterrades merkt man hier (auf der Antriebsseite!!) ein leichtes Spiel im Bereich der Lagerung, einhergehend mit dem Knackgeräusch. Ich habe die hier verbaute, durchgehende Achse demontiert und das entsprechende Lager kontrolliert. Alles fein. Lager ist o.k. Schön alles sauber gemacht und wieder zusammengebaut. Knacken und Spiel weg. Allerdings befürchte ich sehr, dass sich dies zu einem Dauerproblem, ähnlich wie bei meinem zuvor gefahrenen Torque entwickelt."
> 
> 
> Das Problem das du beschreibst war bei mir immer Thema mit meinen vorherigen Rädern. Bin etwas erschrocken das dies beim FRX auch so sein soll/ Kann. Ich dachte gerade in diesem Bereich wäre das FRX auf mehr Stabilität ausgelegt. Bin mal auf Antworten gespannt. Ich selbst kann dazu noch nichts beitragen. Mein Bike ist zwei Wochen alt.



??? Bei all Deinen vorherigen Rädern??? Ich habe auch schon mehrere Bikes, welche in dem Bereich ähnliche Konstruktionen aufwiesen, mein Eigen genannt. Allerdings ist dieses Problem für mich neu. Sicher, dass mal ein Lager im Hinterbau ausgeschlagen ist und ausgetauscht werden muss ist für mich nix neues. Aber sowas!!?? Ich will das Problem auch nur verstehen, um etwas dagegen zu tun. Aber genau da hängts bei mir gerade ein wenig. Achse ist passgenau, Lager ist o.k., Fett ist mehr als genug drinne, Drehmoment zwischen 12-14NM stimmt, Verschraubung der Achse mit Loctit gesichert,...... was will das Teil noch von mir??? Würd ichs verstehen und wissen woran es liegt könnte ich ja entsprechend darauf reagieren. Die Mittel habe ich ja dazu. 

Sorgenvolles Kopfschütteln!!!!!!!


----------



## Bike_Ride (10. September 2012)

@Timebandit

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatten dia-mandt und simdiem das Problem auch mal. Nach deinem Vorgehen wars weg und ich glaube seitdem auch nichts mehr dazu gelesen zu haben. 
Am besten geben die beiden aber selbst mal Auskunft 

Nen paar Actionpics hier ?
Warum nicht, ich fang mal an. Auch wenns schonmal gepostet wurde  








Und ich weiß immernoch nicht warum ich da so hänge 

Schade das ich mich von dem netten Trail bei mir im Westerwald wohl bald verabschieden muss. Anfang 2013 gehts richtung Köln. Dann gibts nen FRX mehr im Köllner Raum. Ich hoffe da gibts genug freundliche andere FRX Fahrer, die mir mal den ein oder andere Trail zeigen können (;


----------



## luxaltera (10. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Sorgenvolles Kopfschütteln!!!!!!!



bin gespannt ob das damit behoben ist. habe bei meinem jetzigen auch nach einem jahr 2-3x wöchentlicher tour und trail beanspruchung nichts dergleichen... das einzige knacken was an meinem rad vorkam kam von cem crankbrothers vorbau der nun endlich als letztes serienmässiges Rotwild Einbauteil von CrankBro's das bike verlassen hat... Da ich mein auge auf ein dropzone geworfen habe und das auch eigentlich schon so gut with beschlossene sache ist, bin ich nun doch gespannt auf wieviel qualitäts unterschied zu rotwild ich mich vorbereiten muss. Die preisklasse ist natürlich eine andere... dessen bin ich mir bewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Ich habe die hier verbaute, durchgehende Achse demontiert und das entsprechende Lager kontrolliert. Alles fein. Lager ist o.k. Schön alles sauber gemacht und wieder zusammengebaut. Knacken und Spiel weg.


Noch ein weiterer Punkt für die Kontrolle beim Aufbau. Die Liste wird immer länger...


----------



## Timebandit (10. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Noch ein weiterer Punkt für die Kontrolle beim Aufbau. Die Liste wird immer länger...



Jaja, Du wirst schon sehen!! Noch lachst Du vielleicht, aber......................
Ausserdem kannste da kontrollieren was Du willst. Bei mir wars ja auch nicht von Anfang an. Vielleicht sieht ma sich ja am Mittwoch in Koblenz. Ich werde das Teil heute und morgen nochmals ordentlich bewegen und falls das Knacken wieder auftritt, die Herren bei Canyon damit beschäftigen. Mal schauen was die dazu sagen!!


----------



## christophersch (10. September 2012)

Und ich habe ewig Probleme mit der "e*thirteen" Kurbel. Sie löst sich ständig (Nach jeder Fahrt) obwohl ich sie gesäubert habe, die Menge der Distanzringe verringert habe und sie beim Einbau mit mittelfestem Loctite versehen habe. Echt nervig das Ding. Als nächstes kommt auf jeden Fall eine selbstklemmende Kurbel a là XT, Saint etc.

btw. gestern habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Kettenstrebe sich gelockert hat (das Lager a.d. Schaltung) schon zum 2ten mal...


----------



## othu (10. September 2012)

Mein Rahmen steht seit Freitag Morgen im DHL Zentrum Neuwied, keine Ahnung was die da machen?!


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Dich ärgern.


----------



## dia-mandt (10. September 2012)

Das knacken kommt vom unteren lager direkt am tretlager.
Gut fett drauf, richtiger drehmoment und es war ruhe.
Das problem besteht beim normlen torque viel krasser.
Kann man nur froh sin ein frx zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht ma sich ja am Mittwoch in Koblenz.


Ich hab um 10:45 Termin 




othu schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen steht seit Freitag Morgen im DHL Zentrum Neuwied, keine Ahnung was die da machen?!


Ohje... such mal im Wartezimmer nach "DHL Zentrum Neuwied"... ist wohl ein kleines Bermudadreieck


----------



## Timebandit (10. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das knacken kommt vom unteren lager direkt am tretlager.
> Gut fett drauf, richtiger drehmoment und es war ruhe.
> Das problem besteht beim normlen torque viel krasser.
> Kann man nur froh sin ein frx zu haben!



Jo, dank Dir. War also bei Dir genau das Gleiche Problem wie bei mir. Nach Deiner OP hats gehalten?? Und für wie lange schon?? Kein Spiel mehr bei seitlicher Verwindung??
Greez,............


----------



## Timebandit (10. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hab um 10:45 Termin
> 
> 
> Ohje... such mal im Wartezimmer nach "DHL Zentrum Neuwied"... ist wohl ein kleines Bermudadreieck



10.45Uhr?? Du hast Dir scheinbar einen Termin früh am Tag gebucht um ausreichend Zeit zum Inspizieren zu haben!!??


----------



## dia-mandt (10. September 2012)

Bis jetzt nix.
Hält schon um die drei monate.
Habe es auch nicht mehr gereinigt und ich bin eine woche in saalbach gewesen.
Alles gut.


----------



## Timebandit (10. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bis jetzt nix.
> Hält schon um die drei monate.
> Habe es auch nicht mehr gereinigt und ich bin eine woche in saalbach gewesen.
> Alles gut.



Irgendwie beruhigend. Aber ich trau der Sache noch nicht zu 100%.
Da ch von einem Torque komme und wie Du schon sagtest, da ist das Problem echt heftig.


----------



## dia-mandt (10. September 2012)

So...wenn wir hier jetzt schon offiziell was mit Action posten, dann mach ich das doch mal direkt:


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. September 2012)

cooles Vid


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Japp, nur die Cam kuckt mir persönlich zu sehr in den Boden. Musik ist auch ok. Ist die Kompression von dem Forumsplayer hier so mies oder ist die Quali der Cam schon so bescheiden?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> 10.45Uhr?? Du hast Dir scheinbar einen Termin früh am Tag gebucht um ausreichend Zeit zum Inspizieren zu haben!!??


Das ist die offizielle Version... die inoffizielle ist, dass ich auf dem Heimweg noch eine komplette Studentenbude leer zu räumen habe 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> So...wenn wir hier jetzt schon offiziell was mit Action posten, dann mach ich das doch mal direkt


Nice!  Wie der_erce schon geschrieben hat: nächstes Mal die Cam ein bisschen höher!  Die Übergänge der Szenen sind so smooth, dass ich zwischendurch mehrmals dachte "WTF, haben die die Strecke geändert?!"  Die eine Line durch den Wald bei der Freeride ist eher inoffiziell, oder? Ist mir nie aufgefallen, ist aber auch schon ne ganze Weile her, dass ich das letzte Mal dort war...


----------



## christophersch (10. September 2012)

So, hier 2 Fotos von letztem Wochenende.

Homespot - StepUp




Bad Malente - Singletrail




cheers
-Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Das habt ihr alles in eurem Homespot gezimmert?? lol. net schlecht


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. September 2012)

bei uns würd der Förster sowas gleich killen


----------



## dia-mandt (10. September 2012)

Das mit der kamerastellung hatte ich schon unters video geschrieben. Kann man nur bei dem embeded player nicht sehen.
Hatte auf 16:9 umgestellt und verpeilt sie dann höher zu stellen.
Also leider konvertiert der forumsplayer sehr bescheiden.
Das vid kann ich mir im original easy auf vollbild ansehen.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (10. September 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Schade das ich mich von dem netten Trail bei mir im Westerwald wohl bald verabschieden muss. Anfang 2013 gehts richtung Köln. Dann gibts nen FRX mehr im Köllner Raum. Ich hoffe da gibts genug freundliche andere FRX Fahrer, die mir mal den ein oder andere Trail zeigen können (;



Klar doch! In Köln gibt es zwar nicht allzuviele Trails, aber das Umland gibt einiges her. Ausserdem darfst Du dich nicht scheuen mit alten Herrn durch die Gegend zu pedalieren und bei Sympathie sind auch meistens noch einige Kölsch fällig.... 

Was das Knacken betrifft... ich habe wohl echt Glück mit meinem FRX. Das einzige Teil, das Geräusche macht ist die Code am Vorderrad, die quietscht wie verrückt. Allerdings werde ich mich wohl nicht mehr dazu durchringen die Kanten der Beläge zu brechen, da innerhalb der nächsten Tage der Umbau auf eine Formula The One Factory ansteht.


----------



## simdiem (10. September 2012)

@ Bike-Ride

Gutes aufgepasst 

@ Timebandit.

Ich hatte das gleiche von dir beschriebene Problem. Lautes Knacken/Knarzen beim Pedalieren. Bei mir war es das Horst Link Lager, also die Lager hinten neben der X-12 STeckachse. Ziehe diese doch bitte mal mit 8Nm an. Damals konnte ich beide über eine halbe Umdrehung nachziehen. Danach war Ruhe. 

Ansonsten hatte ich, wie schonmal geschrieben, beim Umlackieren der Wippe den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt. Gesäubert gefettet und neu verschraubt. Dies war wirklich nicht verkehrt, nachdem ich gesehen habe, wieviel Schmutz vom Fahren, aber auch Metallspäne von der Montage/Fertigung, sich in den Lagersitzen befunden haben. 

Außerdem hatte ich mal ein Knacken von dem I-Beam Sattel. Und ein Knacken immer beim Ausfedern, das von der Feder gekommen ist. Abhilfe schaffte das Fetten der beiden letzten abgeschliffenen Federwindungen, die Flächenkontakt mit dem Dämpferteller haben.

Hoffe es hilft. ;-)



Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Allerdings werde ich mich wohl nicht mehr dazu durchringen die Kanten der Beläge zu brechen, da innerhalb der nächsten Tage der Umbau auf eine Formula The One Factory ansteht.


Hoffentlich kommste da nicht vom Regen in die Traufe ^^. Was machst du mit deinem weißen Code Sattel?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (10. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommste da nicht vom Regen in die Traufe ^^. Was machst du mit deinem weißen Code Sattel?



Ich werde bei der Formula die Beläge entsprechend präparieren. Wenn es doch quietscht, werde ich halt die Scheibe einfetten 

Die alte Bremsanlage wollte ich verkaufen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2012)

Was für ein Fett habt ihr denn Für die Lager/Achsen verwendet? Ich hätte da jetzt mein "Allheil-Fett" (Castrol LMX) genommen... ist eigentlich für thermisch hochbelastete Radlager gedacht, hat aber schon in ~1000 anderen Einsatzorten vorzügliche Dienste geleistet


----------



## Timebandit (10. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was für ein Fett habt ihr denn Für die Lager/Achsen verwendet? Ich hätte da jetzt mein "Allheil-Fett" (Castrol LMX) genommen... ist eigentlich für thermisch hochbelastete Radlager gedacht, hat aber schon in ~1000 anderen Einsatzorten vorzügliche Dienste geleistet



Kannste nehmen. Ich verwende ein von menem KFZler des Vertrauens empfohlenes Kupplungsfett von Sachs. Ebenfalls thermisch hochbelastbar und verharzt nicht. Das sind denke ich die wichtigsten Merkmale. Habe bei meinem Bullit vor nem halben Jahr die Hauptlager ausgetauscht. War erstaunt darüber, dass das Fett auch nach drei Jahren so aussiht wie am ersten Tag. 

Hau rein die Pampe!!!


----------



## Timebandit (10. September 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ich werde bei der Formula die Beläge entsprechend präparieren. Wenn es doch quietscht, werde ich halt die Scheibe einfetten
> 
> Die alte Bremsanlage wollte ich verkaufen.



Ohje, Du willst ne quietschende Bremse loswerden und kaufst Dir ne Formula?? Ein Kollege von mir, mit welchem ich diesen Sommer des Öfteren in den Alpen unterwegs war hat die The One. Macht schon brachial Lärm das Teil. Wenns dann auch noch nass wird braucht man da echt nen Gehörschutz. Aber eins muss ich dem Teil lassen, die Bremskraft ist erstaunlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (10. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Ohje, Du willst ne quietschende Bremse loswerden und kaufst Dir ne Formula?? Ein Kollege von mir, mit welchem ich diesen Sommer des Öfteren in den Alpen unterwegs war hat die The One. Macht schon brachial Lärm das Teil. Wenns dann auch noch nass wird braucht man da echt nen Gehörschutz. Aber eins muss ich dem Teil lassen, die Bremskraft ist erstaunlich.



Ich tausche die Bremse aus optischen Gründen. Die Bremswirkung der Code am Vorderrad ist schon genial. Aber wie Simdiem schon sagte, es hilft die Kanten der Beläge zu brechen. Mein Freund fährt auch eine Formula und da quietscht nichts.


----------



## Timebandit (10. September 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ich tausche die Bremse aus optischen Gründen. Die Bremswirkung der Code am Vorderrad ist schon genial. Aber wie Simdiem schon sagte, es hilft die Kanten der Beläge zu brechen. Mein Freund fährt auch eine Formula und da quietscht nichts.



Ich drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## christophersch (10. September 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ich tausche die Bremse aus optischen Gründen. Die Bremswirkung der Code am Vorderrad ist schon genial. Aber wie Simdiem schon sagte, es hilft die Kanten der Beläge zu brechen. Mein Freund fährt auch eine Formula und da quietscht nichts.



Meine quietscht auch nicht mehr...
Und sie ist, wie ich finde, die beste Bremse die man für Geld kaufen kann. zudem Super leicht und schön. Btw. Ich fahre zZ hinten eine 180er Scheibe ohne Adapter. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Gefühlt keine Krafteinbüßen, leichter und vor allem aufgeräumter. 

Daumen hoch!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (10. September 2012)

Ich werde meine Erfahrung natürlich mit den hier Anwesenden teilen


----------



## luxaltera (10. September 2012)

Meine formula (RX) quietscht oder schreit meistens. Vor allem vorne. Wenns nass gebrauch ich die als klingel. Auf 50m abstand erschrecken die leute sich immernoch. 
Bei trockenem wetter und warmer bremse ist's kein problem. Bei höheren geschwindigkeiten eigentlich auch nicht. Ist bei centerlock wesentlich schlimmer... shimano bremsscheiben sollen dem abhilfe schaffen hab ich gehört.


----------



## dia-mandt (10. September 2012)

Kurze frage....ich kann doch auch dreiteilige bushings fahren oder?
Standard sind ja die zweitiligen im frx aber die haben jetzt spiel und ich will die durch dreiteilige huber bushings mit gleitlager ersetzen.
Maß ist ja für die buchsen 22,2x8. Aber was ist der bolzen durchmesser? Wenn den jemand parat hat wäre das super, dann muss ich nicht schrauben 


Edit: habe gerade gesehen, dass der herr huber erst ab 40mm die dreiteiligen herstellt.
Verdammt. Die zweiteiligen sind *******. 
Es gibt doch schon erfahrungen mit huber bushings im frx oder?
Kann da mal jemand was zu sagen?
Halten die besser? Wie ist der sitz? Fest oder locker wie die original canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (11. September 2012)

ich hab zwar keine Huber Buchsen, aber man hört nur positives. Ansprechverhalten, Qualität, Sitz und vor allem der Service sollen bemerksenswert sein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Hau rein die Pampe!!!




BTW: Morgen Kinder wird's was geben!   




Timebandit schrieb:


> Aber eins muss ich dem Teil lassen, die Bremskraft ist erstaunlich.


Ja, WENN sie funktioniert  Ich fand meine ansich auch ganz gut in Sachen Dosierbarkeit und Power, der recht große Hebelweg (trotz perfekter Entlüftung) hat mich etwas gestört. Seit mich die hintere, nach monatelangen Problemen, die keiner in den Griff kriegen konnte, auf einer 1100Hm Abfahrt in der Schweiz komplett verlassen hat, habe ich das Gelump umgehend rausgeworfen  ...und durch das Einzige, was im Bereich Bremsen über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist, ersetzt. Die Bremse werde ich vermutlich an meine Enkel weitergeben... 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ich tausche die Bremse aus optischen Gründen.


 Gut, ist deine Sache und ich finde die weißen Parts auch grauenhaft. Und man kann ja auch Glück haben 
Gequietscht hat meine The One übrigens so gut wie nie...! Die Bremsgeräusche selbst sind allerdings echt etwas lauter als bei den meisten anderen, hat mich aber nicht gestört.




christophersch schrieb:


> Ich fahre zZ hinten eine 180er Scheibe ohne Adapter. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Gefühlt keine Krafteinbüßen, leichter und vor allem aufgeräumter.


Das habe ich auch noch im Hinterkopf. Nur schade, dass ich jetzt auf beiden LRS vo/hi 203er Floating Discs (mit Stückpreis von knapp 50) drauf habe 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Kurze frage....ich kann doch auch dreiteilige bushings fahren oder?


 Den Gedanken hatte ich zu Anfang auch. Brauchst ihm auch nicht zu schreiben, ob er die 22,2er auch in 3-teilig machen kann - hab ich auch schon 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Standard sind ja die zweitiligen im frx aber die haben jetzt spiel und ich will die durch dreiteilige huber bushings mit gleitlager ersetzen.
> Maß ist ja für die buchsen 22,2x8. Aber was ist der bolzen durchmesser? Wenn den jemand parat hat wäre das super, dann muss ich nicht schrauben


Der Bolzendurchmesser ist 8mm, hast du da oben doch schon selbst geschrieben 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Edit: habe gerade gesehen, dass der herr huber erst ab 40mm die dreiteiligen herstellt.
> Verdammt. Die zweiteiligen sind *******.
> Es gibt doch schon erfahrungen mit huber bushings im frx oder?
> Kann da mal jemand was zu sagen?
> Halten die besser? Wie ist der sitz? Fest oder locker wie die original canyon?


Der Meinung war ich zuerst auch, weil ich die 3-teiligen vom Vivid 1000 mal besser fand als die 2-teiligen, die fast alle anderen verbauen. In der Hinsicht gibt mir/uns Stephan Huber auch recht. Aber 2 Probleme der (minderwertigen) 2-teiligen Buchsen von vielen Herstellern haben seine nicht: fehlende Maßhaltigkeit und schlechte Haltbarkeit (seine sind harteloxiert), damit sollten die schon deutlich länger halten. Und wenn man 1 mal im Jahr die Gleitlager wechseln müsste, was mit dem Huber-Tool super-easy geht, wäre das auch nicht schlimm, weil die "nichts" kosten.
Gefahren bin ich meine natürlich noch nicht, aber der Sitz ist astrein.


----------



## Timebandit (11. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Kurze frage....ich kann doch auch dreiteilige bushings fahren oder?
> Standard sind ja die zweitiligen im frx aber die haben jetzt spiel und ich will die durch dreiteilige huber bushings mit gleitlager ersetzen.
> Maß ist ja für die buchsen 22,2x8. Aber was ist der bolzen durchmesser? Wenn den jemand parat hat wäre das super, dann muss ich nicht schrauben
> 
> ...




Mach Dich locker. Der Stephan weiß schon was er da den Leuten verkauft und warum es die dreiteiligen erst ab ner gewissen Eibabreite gibt. Ich fahre die 2-teiligen im FRX mit dem CCDB und mein Mädel im normalen Torque mit nem RC4. Beide Dämpfer haben sich vom Ansprechverhalten sehr verändert. Positiv natürlich. Kauf Dir die Teile mit entsprechenden Gleitlagern und werd glücklich.
Greez,....


----------



## Bike_Ride (11. September 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Klar doch! In Köln gibt es zwar nicht allzuviele Trails, aber das Umland gibt einiges her. Ausserdem darfst Du dich nicht scheuen mit alten Herrn durch die Gegend zu pedalieren und bei Sympathie sind auch meistens noch einige Kölsch fällig....



Xd das klingt schonmal sehr gut! Und für nen Kölsch bin ich eh immer zu haben 
Es wird auch nicht direkt Köln, sondern eher Troisdorf/Spich des Geldes wegen. Wohnungen in Köln sind ja so unverschämt teuer....


@Buchsen

Na toll, jetzt wurde so viel über Huber-Buchsen geschrieben, jetzt will ich auch welche....
Naja immerhin kann ich mir die persönlich nach der Arbeit in Siegburg mal abholen 
Die passenden Gleitlager bietet er doch direkt mit an oder ?


----------



## othu (11. September 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Die passenden Gleitlager bietet er doch direkt mit an oder ?



Ja.




Mein Rahmen ist da.


----------



## der_erce (11. September 2012)

Nice...wann isser fahrbereit?


----------



## Bike_Ride (11. September 2012)

Viel mehr würde mich interessieren, ob er komplett lackiert ist


----------



## othu (11. September 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren, aber ich bin nicht da wo der Rahmen ist 
Heute Abend weiß ich mehr, ihr werdet es erfahren.

Fahrbereit wohl hoffentlich nächste Woche (wenn diesmal alles okay ist), hatte gehofft ich könnte das kommende WE fahren, aber das wird knapp.


----------



## Bike_Ride (11. September 2012)

Dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass heute Abend kein Atompilz über Düsseldorf aufsteigt.
Sonst hat Canyon wieder mist gemacht xD


----------



## DoubleU (11. September 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Xd das klingt schonmal sehr gut! Und für nen Kölsch bin ich eh immer zu haben
> Es wird auch nicht direkt Köln, sondern eher Troisdorf/Spich des Geldes wegen. Wohnungen in Köln sind ja so unverschämt teuer....
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist von mir aus gesehen genau am anderen Ende von Köln bzw. ist ja gar nicht mehr Köln. Zum biken aber eigentlich ideal - Siebengebirge und die südlichen Ausläufer des Bergischen Landes - alles einigermassen in der Nähe. Na ja, evtl. trifft man sich ja mal auf ne Tour, obwohl ich eher im nördlichen Bergischen Land unterwegs bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (11. September 2012)

Heute sind auch meine Buchsen angekommen. Hat vergleichsweise "lange" gedauert. Knapp eine Woche. Wann ich zum Einbauen komme, weiß ich noch nicht zu 100%. 
Aber sobald sie das sind und ich sie Probe gefahren bin, werde ich berichten.

Gruß Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, aber ich bin nicht da wo der Rahmen ist
> Heute Abend weiß ich mehr, ihr werdet es erfahren.


Oh mann, da bin ich jetzt aber ECHT gespannt!! *daumen drück* 




othu schrieb:


> Fahrbereit wohl hoffentlich nächste Woche (wenn diesmal alles okay ist), hatte gehofft ich könnte das kommende WE fahren, aber das wird knapp.


Haha! Dann schaff ich's wohl echt noch vor dir  Zumindest, wenn es Donnerstag beim Aufbau keine unvorhersehbaren Desaster gibt...




Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass heute Abend kein Atompilz über Düsseldorf aufsteigt.
> Sonst hat Canyon wieder mist gemacht xD


...und hoffentlich auch nicht über Koblenz!  So lange mein Bike noch dort steht, möchte ich darum bitten, solche Sachen zu unterlassen


----------



## Timebandit (11. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh mann, da bin ich jetzt aber ECHT gespannt!! *daumen drück*
> 
> 
> Haha! Dann schaff ich's wohl echt noch vor dir  Zumindest, wenn es Donnerstag beim Aufbau keine unvorhersehbaren Desaster gibt...
> ...



Viel Spass und Glück wünsch ich Dir! Meld Dich wenn Du fertig bist oder Probs hast. Bin schon jetzt gespannt was Du über die Übergabe bei Canyon zu berichten hast. Das ist ja meist das erste Highlight!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Viel Spass und Glück wünsch ich Dir! Meld Dich wenn Du fertig bist oder Probs hast. Bin schon jetzt gespannt was Du über die Übergabe bei Canyon zu berichten hast. Das ist ja meist das erste Highlight!!


Merci  Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, kannst du ja morgen bei der Aufbau-Session vorbeischauen  Ist noch ein Namensvetter von dir da, der kriegt meinen FR Rahmen.

Die Übergabe würde ich am liebsten mit versteckter Kamera filmen 

T -150 Minuten, gleich ist Abfahrt


----------



## Nduro (12. September 2012)

Du machst es aber spannend.
Bin mal auf deinen Aufbau, und das Gewicht gespannt.

Nimm doch ne Go- pro mit.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du in keinem Stau stecken bleibst.


----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Na, habt ihr den Pilz gesehen?
Dieser Laden ist unglaublich, ich übergebe die Angelegenheit jetzt unserem Firmenjustiziar.


----------



## dia-mandt (12. September 2012)

Klingt nicht gut!
Haben die dir den selben rahmen geschickt!?
Würde mich nicht wundern.


----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Nein einen neuen, aber wieder halb lackiert, halb anodisiert.


----------



## dia-mandt (12. September 2012)

Ach du kacke.
Die sind einfach zu nichts zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (12. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Nein einen neuen, aber wieder halb lackiert, halb anodisiert.



Es tut mir so unendlich leid für Dich. Aber irgendwie hab ich mir das beim lesen Deiner Postst die Tage schon gedacht. Mein Beileid. Mein Gott wird in dieser Firma Geld verbrannt. Ich glaub ich mach einen Crashkurs in Firmenberatung und verdien mich dann an den Jungs reich!!


----------



## DoubleU (12. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Du machst es aber spannend.
> Bin mal auf deinen Aufbau, und das Gewicht gespannt.
> 
> Nimm doch ne Go- pro mit.
> ...



Standard-Equipment für ne Übergabe bei Canyon...die Boxhandschuhe sind leider nicht auf dem Foto erfasst.


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Standard-Equipment für ne Übergabe bei Canyon...die Boxhandschuhe sind leider nicht auf dem Foto erfasst.



Ach...ich denke die einfache "Hausordnung" sollte reichen


----------



## Bike_Ride (12. September 2012)

Oder er fährt vorher in Koblenz noch bei IKEA vorbei (;


----------



## luxaltera (12. September 2012)

Nur für den Fall das hier Canyon Mitarbeiter mitlesen. 
ich bin nun nach mehrwöchigem Suchen und Belesen auf das perfekte Bike für meine Anforderungen gestossen. Ein Torque FRX.
Allerdings fühle ich mich schon vor dem Kauf nicht mehr 100%ig wohl mit dieser Entscheidung und das allein sollte für die Firma Torque schon ein extremes Alarmzeichen sein. 

All diese Situationen über die man hier so ließt, machen es mir als potentiellen Kunden echt nicht schmackhaft um eine positive Kaufentscheidung zu treffen. 
Da dieses Hobby eh nicht das billigste ist, ist der niedrige Preis kein Argument für schlechten Service. 
Vor allem nicht wenn die Zielgruppe direkt im Internet kauft. Den die gleichen Leute lesen sich auch im Internet schlau und werden _hier_ sehr schnell ankommen und Zweifel bekommen, so wie ich. Die gleiche Zielgruppe hat ausserdem notorisch wenig Geduld für lange Wartezeiten und Inkompetenz... 
Wer 1 und 1 zusammenzählen kann sollte wissen das man so kein gutes Geschäft führt.  
Hier gibt es sicherlich Handlungsbedarf. Besserer Service muss nicht zwangsläufig teurer sein. Mitarbeiter Motivation und Ausbildung sowie das Einschleifen eines kompetenten Computersystems zur Glättung von internen Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten ist erfahrungsgemäss, oftmals sehr übersichtlich in den Kosten und spiegelt sich in einer langfristigen Erhöhung des Umsatzes nieder. Ohne das dem Endkunden hiervon etwas negativ auffallen muss.
Die Nachteile von einem Reinen internetanbieter sind genug um den Preis zu rechtfertigen... 
Da ich nicht in der Nähe von Koblenz wohne, bin ich hier doch echt abgeschreckt und beginne nach eigentlich abgeschlossener Suche nach dem passenden Bike wieder von vorne. Da mir Kopfschmerzen und Unmut keiner bezahlen kann, habe ich keine Probleme um mehr Geld für mein zukünftiges Bike auszugeben... 
Ich bin hier sicherlich nicht der einzige der so denkt. Ich lasse mich gerne noch belehren denn ich neige doch sehr stark zu diesem Bike. Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich mein Bike nicht fahren kann weil ich das ganze Ding wochenlang einschicken muss und nie weiss wann und WAS ich zurückbekomme und ob ich am Telefon auch noch genervte Sprüche hören muss... Da kenne ich meine sehr begrenzte Gedult doch viel zu gut. Das ist für mich der absolute Spasskiller. 
Hoffe auf Beschwichtigung anstatt mehr Bestätigung...


----------



## Timebandit (12. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall das hier Canyon Mitarbeiter mitlesen.
> ich bin nun nach mehrwöchigem Suchen und Belesen auf das perfekte Bike für meine Anforderungen gestossen. Ein Torque FRX.
> Allerdings fühle ich mich schon vor dem Kauf nicht mehr 100%ig wohl mit dieser Entscheidung und das allein sollte für die Firma Torque schon ein extremes Alarmzeichen sein.
> 
> ...





Recht hast Du! Und zwar in allen Punkten. Ich war wie bereits in einem meiner vorherigen Posts berichtet selbst jahrelang Verkaufsleiter in einer Lokation eines deutschen Herstellers für Produkte im Premiumbereich und hatte ein, wenn auch kleines, Team zu leiten. Hätte auch nur einer meiner Kollegen oder ich selbst solch eine Arbeitsweise an den Tag gelegt, hätten wir dicht machen können. Der Anspruch der Kunden ist bei hochtechnisierten und preisintensiven Produkten zu Recht ein höherer als der eines Kunden, welcher sich für ein "Billigprodukt" interessiert. Und wie Du schon richtig sagst bewegen wir uns auch bei Canyon in einer preislichen Dimension, wo man durchaus einen vernünftigen Service und eine Kompetente Bertung erwarten muss.
Ich will hier um Gottes Willen nicht alle Mitarbeiter von Canyon über einen Kamm scheren und dies auch ausdrücklich betonen. Da gibt es sehr positive Beispiele und Menschen, welche sich wirklich den Allerwertesten aufreissen um die Kundschaft zufrieden zu stellen. Die durch solche Mitarbeiter hervorgerufenen positiven Erlebnisse und Gefühle, ja beim Verkaufen geht es seeeeehr viel um Psychologie, werden allerdings mit zum Teil semilainhaften Stümpereien innerhalb von Sekunden vernichtet. Und es ist nunmal so, dass sich negative Erlebnisse weitaus intensiver in unseren Hirnen festsetzen. Ich kann mich an diverse Projekte in meiner beruflichen Vergangenheit erinnern, welche absolut problemlos von Anfang bis zum Ende durchliefen und der Kunde keinerlei Gründe zur Beanstandung hatte. Trotzdem wurde in solchen Fällen oftmals mit Lob ud positiver Rückmeldung gegeizt. Und das aus dem Grunde, weil es genau das war was der Kunde zu Recht erwartete. Und so sollte es auch bei Canyon funktionieren. Und wenn ich dann von Seitens Canyon immer dieses Totschlagargument "Wo Menschen arbeiten passieren Fehler!" höre, geht mir die Hutschnur hoch. Natürlich passieren uns allen Fehler und natürlich ist das menschlich. Es kommt halt immer auf das Maß und die Art der Fehler an. Und genau da muss Canyon seine Hausaufgaben machen. Für mich liegt auch einer der Hauptgründe, welcher verantwortlich für die von diversen Usern beschriebenen Probleme ist darin, dass zu schneller Wachstum ohne mitwachsendes Know-How in den Bereichen Service, Aftersales etc. langfristig gesehen tödlich ist. Denn wenn man sich aus rein betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht der Dinge die Problematik vor Augen führt stellt man relativ schnell fest, dass hier eine Menge Geld sinnlos verballert wird. So jetzt muss ich mich erstmal wieder beruhigen...........ich geh ne Runde mein FX quälen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Der heute morgen versprochene Rückruf durch den Mitarbeiter, der mir den komplett lackierten Rahmen versprochen hatte, ist natürlich auch noch nicht erfolgt...

Ich überlege jetzt ernsthaft mir ein Transition Blindside zu bestellen.


----------



## christophersch (12. September 2012)

hmm. Traurig, aber wahr. Einige scheinen echt unglaubliches Pech mit Canyon zu haben. Und vor allen, dass der halb-lackierte Rahmen WIEDER zurückgeschickt wurde, ist echt irre und der Verantwortliche gehört gefeuert.

Ich persönlich hatte aber eigentlich nur Glück mit Canyon und alle drei Bike-Bestellungen und ein Service-Fall liefen Problemlos und schnell ab. Wie es aber auch anders geht, scheinen ein Großteil der hier Anwesenden erlebt zu haben. Schade, da das Frx echt rockt und es einen solchen Service nicht verdient hat... ;(

cheers
-Christopher


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

@othu, und du kannst/willst nicht hinfahren und ihnen das Ding auf den Tisch knallen respektive um die Ohren wickeln und sagen, du fährst nicht erst nach Hause, wenn du schwarz auf weiß eine ("zuverlässige") Aussage hast!


----------



## Timebandit (12. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Der heute morgen versprochene Rückruf durch den Mitarbeiter, der mir den komplett lackierten Rahmen versprochen hatte, ist natürlich auch noch nicht erfolgt...
> 
> Ich überlege jetzt ernsthaft mir ein Transition Blindside zu bestellen.



Schonmal dran gedacht direkt an die Geschäftsleitung zu gehen?? Das geht und ich bin mir sicher dass Dir da schnell und unkompliziert geholfen wird. Gib den Herren in dem schicken Nebengebäude mal 10 bar auf den großen Zeh!!


----------



## simdiem (12. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall das hier Canyon Mitarbeiter mitlesen.
> ich bin nun nach mehrwöchigem Suchen und Belesen auf das perfekte Bike für meine Anforderungen gestossen. Ein Torque FRX.
> Allerdings fühle ich mich schon vor dem Kauf nicht mehr 100%ig wohl mit dieser Entscheidung und das allein sollte für die Firma Torque schon ein extremes Alarmzeichen sein.
> 
> ...



Dein Gefühl ist mit Sicherheit nicht ganz verkehrt. Allerdings ist der Auslöser davon nicht das Rad, sondern nur die Firmenmitarbeiter. Das solltest du beachten.

Da du hin und hergerissen bist, habe ich für dich entscheidente Fragen zusammengestellt. 

Du kannst dir problemlos das FRX kaufen, wenn du... :

a) ... nicht auf technische Hilfe von Canyon angewiesen bist.
b) ... du selbstständig genug bist Garantiefälle mit Anbauteilen selber über die Servicecenter der OEM's abzuwickeln.
c) ... du auch bei schwierigeren Problemen, wie Knacken, den Ehrgeiz hast, selber nach dem Problem zu suchen, solange bist du es behoben hast.
d) ... du entweder alles am Rad technisch selber machen kannst, oder aber gewillt bist dies zu erlernen.

Wenn du alle Fragen mit ja beantworten kannst, dann steht deinem FRX nichts im Wege.

Ich hatte es schonmal geschrieben, wer für sein Rad einen Babysitter braucht, der ist bei Canyon falsch.

DAS, worauf es doch eigentlich bei Canyon ankommt ist die Garantieabwicklung, wenn du ein Problem mit dem Rahmen hast. Und in dem Punkt habe ich noch nichts schlechtes gehört.  
Von daher kannst du von der Seite beruhigt sein!

Hoffe es hilft. Gruß Simon


----------



## simdiem (12. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> @othu, und du kannst/willst nicht hinfahren und ihnen das Ding auf den Tisch knallen respektive um die Ohren wickeln und sagen, du fährst nicht erst nach Hause, wenn du schwarz auf weiß eine ("zuverlässige") Aussage hast!



Viel zu Schade um den geilen Rahmen, ob lackiert oder eloxiert, egal!


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Was mich da noch ziemlich interessiert ist, welche Farbe sich othu den Rahmen hat lackieren lassen. Mich wunderst eigentlich dass die überhaupt so nen Customwunsch erfüllen (wollten)!


----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Die wollten/sollten/müssen den Rahmen gar nicht in irgendeiner Farbe für mich lackieren lassen! Davon war nie die Rede!

Ich habe lediglich darauf bestanden einen lackierten Rahmen zu bekommen, schließlich steht im Canyon Onlineshop beim FRX Frameset: 


> Bitte beachte: Die FRX Framesets im Einzelverkauf sind schwarz lackiert und nicht anodisiert.


Ebenso steht auf meiner Rechnung und Lieferschein:
"Torque FRX Frame - painted black"

Und um ihnen entgegen zukommen habe ich sogar angeboten irgendeinen lackierten FRX Rahmen zu nehmen, sprich: es gibt keinen schwarz lackierten, dann nehme ich halt einen "light white - orange" oder einen Rahmen in raw,
Hauptsache er ist NICHT anodisiert, denn damit kann ich meinen geplanten Umbau nicht umsetzen.


----------



## luxaltera (12. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Du kannst dir problemlos das FRX kaufen, wenn du... :
> 
> a) ... nicht auf technische Hilfe von Canyon angewiesen bist.
> b) ... du selbstständig genug bist Garantiefälle mit Anbauteilen selber über die Servicecenter der OEM's abzuwickeln.
> ...



Das hilft sicherlich denn alles oben genannte kann ich ohne weiteres mit ja beantworten. Danke für den Schubser


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht inwieweit du überhaupt noch Lust hast darüber zu reden, aber nur für den Fall du willst es beantworten: 

Ich nehme an du wirst/willst den Rahmen in eine andere Farbe lackieren weil es dir egal ist, welche Farbe du bekommst? Was ist an dem anodisierten Rahmen denn so anders, dass du ihn nicht für deine Umbauzwecke verwenden kannst?

Antworten nur wenn du noch Lust hast  Ich kann den Frust nachempfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (12. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Das hilft sicherlich denn alles oben genannte kann ich ohne weiteres mit ja beantworten. Danke für den Schubser



Kann mich da simdiem nur anschliessen. Wenn Du die Punkte für Dich bejahen kannst, kauf Dir das FRX. Wenn Du Infos bezüglich irgendwelcher Umbauten etc. benötigst rate ich Dir Dich hier im Forum zu informieren. Hier wurde von diversen Usern schon so ziemlich alles umspezifizert, was das FRX hergibt. Und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass man hier übers Forum weitaus schneller an richtige und qualifizerte Antworten kommt als über Canyon direkt. Jetzt schon viel Spaß mit dem Teil!!
Greez,..........
P.S. Geile Sachen da, auf deiner Hompage!! Das bist doch Du, oder??


----------



## simdiem (12. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht inwieweit du überhaupt noch Lust hast darüber zu reden, aber nur für den Fall du willst es beantworten:
> 
> Ich nehme an du wirst/willst den Rahmen in eine andere Farbe lackieren weil es dir egal ist, welche Farbe du bekommst? Was ist an dem anodisierten Rahmen denn so anders, dass du ihn nicht für deine Umbauzwecke verwenden kannst?
> 
> Antworten nur wenn du noch Lust hast  Ich kann den Frust nachempfinden.




Er hatte es schonmal geschrieben: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9823749&postcount=2984


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Er hatte es schonmal geschrieben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9823749&postcount=2984



Dankööö 



> Du kannst dir problemlos das FRX kaufen, wenn du... :
> 
> a) ... nicht auf technische Hilfe von Canyon angewiesen bist.
> b) ... du selbstständig genug bist Garantiefälle mit Anbauteilen selber über die Servicecenter der OEM's abzuwickeln.
> ...



Funktioniert das überhaupt immer? Kann man wegen solchen Garantiefällen direkt mit den OEMs in Verbindung treten oder werden die nicht sagen, das geht nur über den, woher du das Bike bzw. die Anbauteile hast?


----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

@der_erce: so richtig nicht mehr 

Ich möchte einen Rahmen in raw.
Nicht raw wie Canyon das versteht, also Alu gebürstet und dann klar pulverbeschichtet, sondern echtes raw: Alu nackig.

Ist der Rahmen lackiert, schmeiße ich ihn in das schön warme Ablaugbecken und ziehe ihn eine Stunde später so raus wie der Schweißer ihn schuf... das Alu wird von der Beize nicht angegriffen.
Ist der Rahmen anodisiert, wird es komplizierter, hier muss ich ihn mit Natriumhydroxid abbeizen, das geht zwar auch, ist aber etwas komplizierter weil dabei (minimal) Material vom Alu entfernt wird, man muss daher die Lagersitze und so abdecken.


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Dacht ich mir schon, danke trotzdem othu


----------



## Timebandit (12. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Dankööö
> 
> 
> 
> Funktioniert das überhaupt immer? Kann man wegen solchen Garantiefällen direkt mit den OEMs in Verbindung treten oder werden die nicht sagen, das geht nur über den, woher du das Bike bzw. die Anbauteile hast?



In aller Regel funktioniert das schon.


----------



## luxaltera (12. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> P.S. Geile Sachen da, auf deiner Hompage!! Das bist doch Du, oder??



Danke und Danke und Ja das hab ich fabriziert


----------



## luxaltera (12. September 2012)

Na gut, wenn ich nun das Dropzone bestelle, gibt es dann noch etwas was ich unbedingt mitbestellen sollte, sowie ersatzteile die ich brauchen werde usw?


----------



## othu (12. September 2012)

Sodela, ganz nebenbei erfahren, dass der gute Herr Schm*** der mit den lackierten Rahmen versprochen hat ein Azubi bei Canyon ist.
Herrlich! Nicht dass ich was gegen Azubis hätte, ich war nur davon ausgegangen es wäre jemand mit viel Ahnung und viel Entscheidungskompetenz.


Alternativen:
Last Herb 180, Rose Beef Cake Fr, Transition Blindside
Mal Angebote einholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn ich nun das Dropzone bestelle, gibt es dann noch etwas was ich unbedingt mitbestellen sollte, sowie ersatzteile die ich brauchen werde usw?



Schaltaugenschrauben!! Ggf. die Kindshock?


----------



## rmfausi (12. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich möchte einen Rahmen in raw.
> Nicht raw wie Canyon das versteht, also Alu gebürstet und dann klar pulverbeschichtet, sondern echtes raw: Alu nackig.



Hallo an alle,
sind alle Canyon Rahmen bei raw gebürstet und gepulvert auch die normalen Torque Rahmen? Ich dachte das ist Alu blank nur mit Decals drauf. Kann man das irgendwo auf der HP nachlesen wie das gehandhabt wird? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Ich glaube das gilt für alle RAWs...ich versteh aber nicht warum das so wichtig ist?


----------



## rmfausi (12. September 2012)

Mir gefällt es garnicht wenn Aluminium verwittert aussieht. 

Auf der Eurobike
wurde mir gesagt das es das neue Torque Flowmotion evtl. nur in raw geben würde. Das fand ich im ersten Moment nicht so prickelnd. Die Ausstattung beim zukünftigen Trailflow hat bei mir leider großes Austauschpotenzial (Gabel,HS, Reverb Stealth). Beim Flowmotion ist es bis jetzt nur die "Rahmenfarbe", damit kann ich mich mittlerweile aber gut arrangieren, zumal jetzt doch schon ein bisschen gepulverter Schutz drauf ist.

Damit warte ich eigentlich nur noch auf die neue Homepage und dann ...

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## psx0407 (12. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall das hier Canyon Mitarbeiter mitlesen...Ich bin hier sicherlich nicht der einzige der so denkt. Ich lasse mich gerne noch belehren denn ich neige doch sehr stark zu diesem Bike. Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich mein Bike nicht fahren kann weil ich das ganze Ding wochenlang einschicken muss und nie weiss wann und WAS ich zurückbekomme und ob ich am Telefon auch noch genervte Sprüche hören muss... Da kenne ich meine sehr begrenzte Gedult doch viel zu gut....


deine sicht auf die dinge sollte uns allen zu denken geben. denn in deinen augen ist ein bild entstanden, daß canyon ein saftladen ist, der nur kaputte, unvollständige oder falsche räder verkauft und im bereich kundenservice nicht kompetent ist.

und diese deine meinung hat sich hier im thread durch die probleme von vielleicht fünf usern gebildet. nichts gegen deren unzufriedenheit, womöglich ist sie auch voll gerechtfertigt.
aber das sich-weidlich-in-einem-forum-auszukotzen und vom hundersten zum tausendsten zu kommen, spekulationen anzuzetteln, ängste zu schüren, usw., all das sind die schattenseiten des internets. es ist stinkeinfach, sich negative äußerungen aus den fingern zu schütteln und seinem ärger auf diese art und weise luft zu verschaffen. man könnte es auch als lästern bezeichnen...

ich habe ganz bewusst meine erfahrungen beim kauf ein paar seiten vorher hier geschildert. ich war auch skeptisch, weil ich das erste mal bei einem versender gekauft habe. und ich wiederhole mich gerne: bei mir war alles bisher perfekt. nicht den hauch eines kritikpunktes am service oder am produkt torque frx.

meinst du, canyon hat nur fünf schlechte frx-abwicklungen und eine gute abwicklung geschafft ?
nein, aber die fünf weinen sich hier genüsslich aus und sie haben wohl auch recht, weil´s bei ihnen schlecht gelaufen ist. aber die restlichen mindestens 250 frx-käufer (zahl nur geschätzt) sagen nichts. warum auch ? sie fahren ihr frx und freuen sich darüber. die sieht bzw. liest man nicht. aber die gehören doch auch zum gesamtbild dazu !!!

und zum preis-leistungs-aspekt:
wohl die wenigsten kaufen sich ein canyon, weil es ein superprodukt ist. ich schätze viel eher, daß der typische canyon-käufer ein sehr gutes produkt zu einem sehr guten preis haben will. das bietet canyon. und für diesen klasse-preis finde ich den service und die einstellung von canyon immer noch gut genug. 
vollpension geht halt nicht zum halbpensionpreis...

insofern würde ich so manche negativ-erfahrungs-macher um ein bisschen mehr sachlichkeit bitten.

und nun mein tip an dich:
kauf dir ein frx. die wahrscheinlichkeit, daß du hochzufrieden sein wirst, ist sehr hoch, wenn auch nicht 100%.

psx0407 (kein canyon-mitarbeiter)


----------



## luxaltera (12. September 2012)

Danke, sehr sachlich. Wie schon erwähnt neigt der mensch ja nunmal dazu negativität im Kopf zu multiplizieren und positives zu ignorieren. Was und ja auch zu tollen Problemlösern macht aber auch leider zu noch besseren problemfindern...
Und das aus den gleichen gründen wenige es nötig finden sich hier zu melden wenn alles glatt läuft ist auch normal. Ich sehe da das Problem wer in meinem Kopf als auf'm Forum. 
Ist ja auch keine unerhebliche Anschaffung die man da macht. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das mein Post Validität hat und es mir hier einfach mehr auffällt als bei anderen Herstellern. Un das es vor allem um probleme geht die auf einfache interne kommunikationsschwierigkeiten bei canyon zurückzuführen zu sein scheint. Oder auf unmotivierte oder unterqualifizierte Mitarbeiter.
Wenn ich mit dann allerdings die jobanzeigen auf der Website anschaue ist da auch schon Expansion geplant. Also falls jeman in Koblenz nen Job sucht und Canyon positiv beeinflussen will...
Wir werden sehen in sich was ändert.
Ist auch zu Off Topic um das noch weiter auszuwalzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (12. September 2012)

Da kann ich zustimmen. Bin bisher auch zufrieden. Ok mein Bike wurde mit einer weißen statt schwarzen Gabel ausgeliefert. Habe mich dran gewöhnt und sonst ist alles Top.
Bei meinem letzten Rad ( Speciaized Pitch ) gab es anfangs Mängel. Dampferschraube löste sich. Laufend Satz musste ständig nachzentriert werden. Vorteil, würde vom Händler direkt gemacht. Nachteil bei Speciaized Pitch: Der Preis.

Dennoch hat der Ärger einiger User seine Berechtigung.

Kurz ich bin echt zufrieden und werde es hoffentlich auch bleiben.


----------



## Bike_Ride (12. September 2012)

Fakt ist und bleibt aber, dass das FRX ein hammer Bike ist!
Da gibt es einfach nichts dran zu rütteln. 
Die Ausstattung ist super, die Geometrie mal sowas von vielseitig, das Gewicht ist auch erste Sahne und die Qualität des Produkts an sich passt ja eigentlich auch.

Ich für meinen Teil hatte den Ärger bei der Bestellung/Lieferung nach der ersten Fahrt wieder vergessen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. September 2012)

So, mal eine kurze Rückmeldung von mir... Abholung war absolut TOP    Super netter und entspannter Kollege (Arm voller Tattoos, unaussprechlicher Name mit M....), der erstmal meinte, ob ich überhaupt irgendeine Frage habe, da jemand der sich SO ein Bike kauft doch normal ganz genau weiß, was er will - damn right!  Haben dann bisschen erzählt, die Sache mit dem Dämpferbolzen-Problem geklärt (dazu morgen mehr und ausführlich), die Ersatzteile, die ich für jemanden mitnehmen sollte, in der Werkstatt abgeholt und dann gabs für mich und meine Freundin noch einen leckeren Gratis-Cappu (+ leckeren nicht-gratis Kuchen). Am Bike sind ein paar kleinere Kratzer, die eindeutig nachträglich entstanden sind (ähnliche Größenordnung, wie die, die hier schon jemand gepostet hatte) und witzigerweise auch ein paar paar unterm Lack, stört mich aber bei raw gaaaaar nicht. Das raw ist auch deutlich "rawer" als z. B. beim Speedzone im Showroom, schön viele Stellen, wo man die Spuren von der Stahlwolle (?) sieht, auch mal Ungleichmäßigkeiten, so wie's mir gefällt  Auch beim kurzen Technik-Check war alles i. O., nur hat irgendwas leicht Spiel, wenn man das Rad am Sattel hochhebt, aber das check ich morgen genauer, scheinen die Dämpferbuchsen zu sein und das würde mich NULL jucken  Ich bin erst vor ner guten Stunde nachhause gekommen, hab den ganzen Tag Kisten geräumt und geschleppt und bin 3h Auto gefahren (+ 2h beigefahren), bin jetzt erstmal PLATT  Jetzt gehts ab auf die Couch und morgen früh gehts direkt los, aber dann erstmal dem alten Torque an die Wäsche. Ich lasse euch noch ein kurzes Alibi-Foto von vorm Canyon Home da - morgen gibts dann gescheite und mehr! 








Nduro schrieb:


> Du machst es aber spannend.
> Bin mal auf deinen Aufbau, und das Gewicht gespannt.


Ich war halt selbst auch gespannt, wie ein Flitzebogen 
Genauere Infos gibts morgen, wird auch alles schön brav einzeln gewogen...




Nduro schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du in keinem Stau stecken bleibst.


Hatte "nur" einen auf dem Hinweg (gut 10 Min.), bei ca. 800 Baustellen auf der A61 war das sogar noch ein guter Schnitt...




othu schrieb:


> Na, habt ihr den Pilz gesehen?
> Dieser Laden ist unglaublich, ich übergebe die Angelegenheit jetzt unserem Firmenjustiziar.


Oh no  Du hast das Pech echt gepachtet. Spezielle Wünsche und Canyon sind halt schwierig, aber dass das für dich SO schief geht ist echt mies...
BTW: die Unterrohr-Schrift beim rawrange Rahmen ist tatsächlich auflackiert bzw. unter der Beschichtung! Man sieht, dass die Unterrohr-Folie die Schrift nicht voll bedeckt. Die Elox-Rahmen haben den Schriftzug ja auf/in der Folie.




Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Oder er fährt vorher in Koblenz noch bei IKEA vorbei (;


An den "Kloppe" musste ich auch sofort denken, als ich die "Hausordnung" gesehen habe 




luxaltera schrieb:


> Das hilft sicherlich denn alles oben genannte kann ich ohne weiteres mit ja beantworten. Danke für den Schubser


Sehr gut! Denn wie schon geschrieben wurde, sind die Bikes absolut allererste Sahne. Und auch die meisten Mitarbeiter sind ok, nur "das System", über das bei Canyon alle internen Prozesse ablaufen scheint auf Windows ME zu laufen  Und es ist auch klar, dass hier die negativen Feedbacks geballt aufschlagen, denn die Mühe, Loblieder bei einwandfreiem Ablauf zu singen, machen sich die wenigsten. Und zusätzlich gibt es noch einige Leute, die völlig zu unrecht herummotzen, was zusätzlich zum "kumulativen Negativbild" beiträgt.
Ich z. B. bin ein furchtbarer Pedant, ich will, dass am Bike alles 100% perfekt ist - das verlange ich von mir und auch von anderen. Deshalb meine Kommentare, dass ich das Bike immer nur abholen würde. Dass sicher >95% (wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr) aller versendeten Räder absolut einwandfrei sind, geht dabei natürlich ein Wenig unter...! Ich kann ansonsten psx0407 auch nur voll zustimmen.




luxaltera schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn ich nun das Dropzone bestelle, gibt es dann noch etwas was ich unbedingt mitbestellen sollte, sowie ersatzteile die ich brauchen werde usw?


Ich habe mitbestellt: 2 x Schraube für Schaltauge Nr. 21, 1 x Schaltauge Nr. 21, 1 x Umwerfer-Adapter, 1 x Canyon Chainguide (NUR DIE passt plug & play, wenn man mit Umwerfer fahren will).




rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> sind alle Canyon Rahmen bei raw gebürstet und gepulvert auch die normalen Torque Rahmen? Ich dachte das ist Alu blank nur mit Decals drauf. Kann man das irgendwo auf der HP nachlesen wie das gehandhabt wird?


Nachzulesen gibts da nix, aber da ist eine Beschichtung drauf. Klick mal oben auf das Foto und schau dir die nächsten 3 Bilder an...! Kannst gerne auch mal mein Neues beglotzen kommen, wenn du in der Gegend bist


----------



## dia-mandt (12. September 2012)

Nannte sich der canyon mitarbeiter evtl peter moldjik?
Nicht groß, basecap, recht locker drauf....?!


----------



## luxaltera (12. September 2012)

Moldeik wirds ausgesprochen. Ist niederlandisch... Danke fur die teileliste! Noch ein paar extra arbeitstage um dann sollte die Kohle stimmen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Nannte sich der canyon mitarbeiter evtl peter moldjik?
> Nicht groß, basecap, recht locker drauf....?!


Exakt der! (Name wird mit 2 "o" geschrieben, glaube ich) Sehr netter Zeitgenosse  Hat mir auch erzählt, dass sie am letzten September-WE einen Fortgeschrittenen-Fahrtechnik-Kurs in Lac Blanc machen... vielleicht hab ich genug Zeit, auch hin zu fahren, mal schauen, was die so machen


----------



## LordLinchpin (12. September 2012)

das klingt super, peter ist auch einer der besten, wobei die anderen nicht wirklich schlechter sind


----------



## dia-mandt (12. September 2012)

Das war der, bei dem ich mein rad abgeholt habe und der es verpeilt hat, es vom außenlager anzufordern 
So durfte ich dann 2std lang koblenz erkunden.
Aber lieber so, als andere dinge die man hier so hört


----------



## rmfausi (12. September 2012)

@`Smubob´
Wenn ich dieses Jahr noch nach Stromberg komme, melde ich mich bei Dir.
Ansonsten dann mit Torque im PW bei LD zu einer Ausfahrt wenn ichs bestellt habe und es da ist. Ich hoffe das wird noch vor Lambrecht sein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Timebandit (12. September 2012)

@ smubob

Fein! Freut mich sehr für Dich, dass das alles so gut geklappt hat. Und morgen wird in LD also Schlachtfest gefeiert?? Mal schauen ob ich die Zeit finde vorbeizukommen. Vielleicht nachmittags. Mal schauen wie der Tag so verläuft. Schick mir doch mal per PN Deine Handynummer, damit ich meinen Besuch rechtzeitig ankündigen kann.
Greez,...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das klingt super, peter ist auch einer der besten, wobei die anderen nicht wirklich schlechter sind


Er ist halt auch einer, der super mit Leuten umgehen kann (so hatte ich das Gefühl, kann auch an passender Wellenlänge gelegen haben), wie die anderen da aktuell so drauf sind weiß ich natürlich nicht. Jedenfalls hatte ich nach dem Kollegen, von dem ich 2009 mein FR abgeholt habe - und der mich wie den letzten Depp hingestellt hat, weil ich die "übermächtige" Fox 36 Van gegen die Lyrik austauschen wollte  - und dem anderen Kollegen aus dem Showroom - der nicht mal wusste, was ISCG ist  - erstmal nicht so viel erwartet, um nicht enttäuscht zu werden 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das war der, bei dem ich mein rad abgeholt habe und der es verpeilt hat, es vom außenlager anzufordern
> So durfte ich dann 2std lang koblenz erkunden.
> Aber lieber so, als andere dinge die man hier so hört


Womöglich lag das auch an irgendeinem Fehler in der Canyon Bermudadreieck-Software 




rmfausi schrieb:


> @`Smubob´
> Wenn ich dieses Jahr noch nach Stromberg komme, melde ich mich bei Dir.
> Ansonsten dann mit Torque im PW bei LD zu einer Ausfahrt wenn ichs bestellt habe und es da ist. Ich hoffe das wird noch vor Lambrecht sein.


Ob ich es dieses Jahr nochmal nach Stromberg schaffe, ist fraglich... ich hoffe es natürlich! Lieber dann ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt im PW in der Region LD, das geht fast jederzeit und kann auch gerne mal mit den Hardtails gerockt werden 




Timebandit schrieb:


> Fein! Freut mich sehr für Dich, dass das alles so gut geklappt hat. Und morgen wird in LD also Schlachtfest gefeiert?? Mal schauen ob ich die Zeit finde vorbeizukommen. Vielleicht nachmittags. Mal schauen wie der Tag so verläuft. Schick mir doch mal per PN Deine Handynummer, damit ich meinen Besuch rechtzeitig ankündigen kann.


Jepp, hier müssen heute 2 Säue richtig bluten *Kettensäge schwing*  (kennst du das Helius-Aufbau-Video vom Wurzel-Guru? ) Ich denke, wir sind bis Nachmittag oder sogar Abend beschäftigt. Ich habe gerade mal die Terasse vorbereitet, denn dort ist heute die "Werkstatt", Wetter passt ja zum Glück wieder


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe mitbestellt: 2 x Schraube für Schaltauge Nr. 21, 1 x Schaltauge Nr. 21, 1 x Umwerfer-Adapter, 1 x Canyon Chainguide (NUR DIE passt plug & play, wenn man mit Umwerfer fahren will).



Hey Smubob, Glückwunsch  Bin auf deinen Aufbau gespannt.  Aber ich muß nochmal nachhaken wegen der Chainguide. Ich hab mit Timebandit schon etwas herumdiskutiert und sind dann letztlich auf den Punkt gekommen, dass doch eigentlich ein BB-Mount Chainguide auch funktionieren müsste oder nicht? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Aber ich muß nochmal nachhaken wegen der Chainguide. Ich hab mit Timebandit schon etwas herumdiskutiert und sind dann letztlich auf den Punkt gekommen, dass doch eigentlich ein BB-Mount Chainguide auch funktionieren müsste oder nicht? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


Ja, das stimmt. Aber an einem Rahmen mit Schraub-Aufnahme für die KeFü würde mir das Perfektionisten-Schrauber-Herz bluten, wenn ich eine mit BB-Mount dranbauen würde. Dann lieber das Gefummel, das ich am alten Torque hatte, auch wenn es umständlich war. Mein Master-Plan war eigentlich, eine eingens entworfene Führung für den Canyon Standard fertigen zu lassen. Der User kuka.berlin hatte sowas mal gemacht, mit dem zusammen wollte ich da mal was Neues "entwickeln", evtl. mit X-Guide Teilen. Aber er macht das leider nicht mehr  Wenn die Sache mit den Breitband Kassetten richtig zündet und die dazu passenden Schaltwerke auch mit einer RR-Kassette klarkommen, ist das Thema für mich eh gegessen... dann heißt es ade Umwerfer! Und ich hole mir eine X0-Führung.


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2012)

Mit Breitband Kassetten meinst du z.b. ne Kassette wie die xx1 die ein ähnliches Schaltspektrum hat wie z.b. eine 10/2?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mit Breitband Kassetten meinst du z.b. ne Kassette wie die xx1 die ein ähnliches Schaltspektrum hat wie z.b. eine 10/2?


Korrekt. Ich nutze die Bandbreite meiner aktuellen 2-fach Kombi (36/22 - 11-32 9-fach) fast voll aus und wenn ich da keine Abstriche machen will (will ich nicht!), muss die Lösung so aussehen.


BTW: *ATTACK!!!* 





(Auf voller Auflösung sieht es deutlich besser aus! Blöder Bildquali-Zerstör-Resize-Algorithmus im Fotoalbum...)


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2012)

Verstehe...und du denkst das ne 11/1 wirklich die Bandbreite abdecken wird? Je nach Einsatzbereich muß man dennoch vermutlich das Ritzel vorne ändern müssen.

BTW...viel Spass beim zerhacken


----------



## simdiem (13. September 2012)

Hey Smubob,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Ich bin auch schon gespannt auf deinen neuen Aufbau. Dürftest wohl in meine Gewichtsklasse rutschen  

Auf deinem Photo sieht der L-Rahmen aber wirklich deutlich größer im Vergleich zum alten M-Rahmen aus...

Was hälste davon am Wochenende zusammen mit Timebandit dein Radl mal in Beerfelden einzurocken? 

Gruß Simon


----------



## othu (13. September 2012)

Anruf von Canyon: 

- scheinbar/angeblich ist/war denen auch an höherer Stelle nicht bewusst, dass die FRX Rahmen nicht komplett lackiert sind?!
- man arbeitet an dem Problem und forscht nach warum dem so ist.
- man sucht eine Lösung für mich, angedacht ist im Moment, dass ich nächste Woche nach Koblenz fahre und da einen, in welcher Farbe auch immer, lackierten Hinterbau montiert bekomme

Sie wollen sich dazu Anfang der kommenden Woche melden.
Ich bin jetzt erstmal wieder entspannt da ich ab morgen wieder ein Abfahrtsrad habe.


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2012)

Immerhin ein Anfang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (13. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Auch beim kurzen Technik-Check war alles i. O., nur hat irgendwas leicht Spiel, wenn man das Rad am Sattel hochhebt, aber das check ich morgen genauer, scheinen die Dämpferbuchsen zu sein und das würde mich NULL jucken



Selbiges (minimales) Spiel hatte ich bei mir gestern auch festgestellt. Nachdem die Huber Buchsen eingebaut waren, war das Spiel dann weg. Von daher, alles wird gut


----------



## DoubleU (13. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Anruf von Canyon:
> 
> - scheinbar/angeblich ist/war denen auch an höherer Stelle nicht bewusst, dass die FRX Rahmen nicht komplett lackiert sind?!
> - man arbeitet an dem Problem und forscht nach warum dem so ist.
> ...



Die spielen dir ja echt übel mit. Akzeptierst du das einfach so? Den Mehraufwand der Anreise/Zeit allg./usw.?


----------



## DoubleU (13. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Selbiges (minimales) Spiel hatte ich bei mir gestern auch festgestellt. Nachdem die Huber Buchsen eingebaut waren, war das Spiel dann weg. Von daher, alles wird gut



Das mit dem Spiel beim anheben am Sattel wurde doch hier schon von anderen erwähnt. Also ich habe das bei mir bisher nicht feststellen können trotz Standard-Buchsen. Mal gucken wie lange das so bleibt...


----------



## simdiem (13. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Das mit dem Spiel beim anheben am Sattel wurde doch hier schon von anderen erwähnt. Also ich habe das bei mir bisher nicht feststellen können trotz Standard-Buchsen. Mal gucken wie lange das so bleibt...



Dass es hier schon erwähnt wurde ist korrekt, war für mich aber irrelevant, da ich dies relativ am Anfang, als ich das Rad noch neu hatte, abgeprüft habe und kein Spiel feststellen konnte. Gestern nochmal überprüft und siehe da, Spiel da.  Auch wenn nur wirklich sehr, sehr gering.

Dass die Huber Buchsen ein geringeres Losbrechmoment haben, merkt man übrigens sogar schon im Stand. Ein Losbrechmoment ist jetzt nicht mehr feststellbar. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich auf das Fahren auswirkt.

Gruß Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (13. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Dass es hier schon erwähnt wurde ist korrekt, war für mich aber irrelevant, da ich dies relativ am Anfang, als ich das Rad noch neu hatte, abgeprüft habe und kein Spiel feststellen konnte. Gestern nochmal überprüft und siehe da, Spiel da.  Auch wenn nur wirklich sehr, sehr gering.
> 
> Dass die Huber Buchsen ein geringeres Losbrechmoment haben, merkt man übrigens sogar schon im Stand. Ein Losbrechmoment ist jetzt nicht mehr feststellbar. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich auf das Fahren auswirkt.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Geil.
Habe auch welche bestellt. Bin gespannt wie ein Schießhund.


----------



## othu (13. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Die spielen dir ja echt übel mit. Akzeptierst du das einfach so? Den Mehraufwand der Anreise/Zeit allg./usw.?




Jein, aber was soll ich machen? Wenn ich jetzt wieder von vorne anfange zu suchen geht es auch nicht schneller...

Es gibt nur sehr wenige Rahmen die für das was ich suche geeignet sind und noch weniger die geeignet sind und mir gefallen.
Alternative wäre z.b. das Transition Blindside, das kosten aber schon 450Euro mehr und hat dabei auch noch Nachteile:
-gibt es nur mit Fox Van RC4, ich fahre aber kein Fox (nicht weil die nicht gut sind, sondern weil ich sie nicht mag), heißt Dämpfer verkaufen, neuen kaufen, noch mehr Kosten...
-Dämpfer nur 222mm. Ich bin sehr schwer und lege Wert auf ein geringes Übersetungsverhältnis, da sagt mir der 240er Dämpfer schon mehr zu.

Ich bin aber optimistisch, dass sich Canyon da was überlegt damit wir uns einigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (13. September 2012)

was genau mag man denn an einem dämpfer nicht?


----------



## elchdeluxe (13. September 2012)

Bei Fox würde ich sagen Service-Kosten, Kulanzverhalten etc.


----------



## DoubleU (13. September 2012)

Ich mag Fox als company auch nicht wirklich - der reine Abzockladen.


----------



## othu (13. September 2012)

Ich behaupte ja gar nicht dass meine Fox-Abneigung Sinn macht, aber jeder hat so seinen kleinen Spleen... ich nunmal, dass ich keine Fox Produkte kaufe/besitze/nutze.

Hauptsächlich stört mich wie mit günstigen OEM Preisen der Markt überschwemmt wird und gleichzeigt mit extrem hohen Endkundenpreisen die Leute ausgenommen werden
und eine vermeindliche High-End Aura erzeugt wird. 
Braucht doch keiner zu glauben, eine Fox Gabel wäre in der Produktion teurer, als die halb so teure Rock Shox Gabel.
Dazu noch das ständige Geseiere der bike-Bravos alles außer Fox wäre Mist.


----------



## haedillus malus (13. September 2012)

Da kann ich Dich völlig verstehen!

So geht mir das seit gefühlten 100 Jahren mit SHIMANO-Produkten.

Bevor mir SHIMANO ans Bike kam/kommt, baute/baue ich eher wesentlich schlechter funktionierenden Schrott ein.

Gruss Frank




othu schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja gar nicht dass meine Fox-Abneigung Sinn macht, aber jeder hat so seinen kleinen Spleen... ich nunmal, dass ich keine Fox Produkte kaufe/besitze/nutze.


----------



## christophersch (13. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dich völlig verstehen!
> 
> So geht mir das seit gefühlten 100 Jahren mit SHIMANO-Produkten.
> 
> ...



Mit Shimano ging es mir anfangs ähnlich wie dir. Aber mittlerweile wünsche ich mir die Xt (kurbel, Schaltwerk) irgendwie zurück. Auch die Bremsen scheine der Hammer zu sein, was man so hört...


----------



## rmfausi (13. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ob ich es dieses Jahr nochmal nach Stromberg schaffe, ist fraglich... ich hoffe es natürlich! Lieber dann ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt im PW in der Region LD, das geht fast jederzeit und kann auch gerne mal mit den Hardtails gerockt werden



So machen wir es, eine HT Runde in LD. Ich freue mich. Ich mag mein Canyon CC/MA Fully seit dem CT irgendwie nicht mehr so gerne fahren. 
So, genug OT. Ich melde mich demnächst bei Dir.

@simdiem
Ich bin am Sonntag ab 10.00 Uhr in Beerfelden (schwarzes Alutech Cheaptrick).

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Schnellerpeter (13. September 2012)

@`Smubob´ Danke für deine Positive Meldung.
Und hoffentlich bis bald in Colmar "Lac Blanc"

Der Name wird so "Mooldijk" Geschrieben,


----------



## Schnellerpeter (13. September 2012)

*@LordLinchpin,Dir auch  Merci , Bedankt, Danke und Thanx
*


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Verstehe...und du denkst das ne 11/1 wirklich die Bandbreite abdecken wird? Je nach Einsatzbereich muß man dennoch vermutlich das Ritzel vorne ändern müssen.


Bei sowas denke ich nicht, ich weiß  Etwas weniger großspurig ausgedrückt: ich haue einfach die entsprechenden Ritzel-Zahlen in ein Excel-Tabelle, die mir dann ausspuckt, wie die einzelnen Übersetzungsverhältnisse sind. Hier kannst du dir z. B. anschauen, wie die Lösung mit der KCNC 11-38 (10-fach) Kassette im Vergleich zu meiner aktuellen Referenz ausfällt. Hier habe ich zum Vergleich mal die XX1 und 2 ähnliche (hypothetische) Lösungen aufgestellt, damit kommt man schon sehr nahe an die 2-fach Bandbreite mit 32er Kassette ran - mir würde das reichen!  Und endlich der sch**** Umwerfer weg! Dazu gleich noch mehr...




der_erce schrieb:


> BTW...viel Spass beim zerhacken


Nunja, das Zerhacken beider Bikes war schnell getan, das hatte ich schon fast fertig, bis mein Kumpel bei mir war  Ich habe dann direkt die Umwerferprobleme, von denen mir Timebandit berichtet hatte, ausgetestet und festgestellt, dass er leider recht hatte  Der Umwerfer, den ich gekauft hatte (SLX 9x2 für 36er KB) passt so definitiv nicht. Die Kette schleift beim kleinen KB auf allen Ritzeln, mit Ausnahme des größten, auf dem unteren Rand des Leitblechs, was wohl mit einem 24er Blatt etwas besser wird, aber nicht richtig gut. Zumindest macht der keine mechanischen Probleme, also der Hinterbau kann komplett durchfedern und auch am Adapter schlägt nichts an, was wohl bei den Sram-Pendants der Fall ist. Jetzt bin ich halt am überlegen, was ich tun soll... mit dem 24er Blatt ist ea auch nicht 100%ig -> gefällt mir nicht! Wie andere Umwerfer-Typen funktionieren würden, ist auch ungewiss, am Markt verfügbar wären SLX/XT 3x9 bis 44 Z., XT 3x10 bis 42 Z., XT 2x10 bis 40 Z. Wir haben dann gestern zuerst mal den alten Rahmen so weit wie möglich fertig aufgebaut, da mein Kumpel 40km weg wohnt und ja abends wieder nachhause musste. Das FRX hängt noch "nackt" im Montageständer. Ich werde jetzt wohl mal schauen, wie es mit dem vorhandenen Umwerfer und einem 26er Blatt funktioniert, damit würde ich nur etwas mehr als den kleinsten Gang verlieren, damit könnte ich vorerst mal leben...




simdiem schrieb:


> herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Ich bin auch schon gespannt auf deinen neuen Aufbau. Dürftest wohl in meine Gewichtsklasse rutschen
> 
> Auf deinem Photo sieht der L-Rahmen aber wirklich deutlich größer im Vergleich zum alten M-Rahmen aus...
> 
> Was hälste davon am Wochenende zusammen mit Timebandit dein Radl mal in Beerfelden einzurocken?


Ja, laut Excel-Tabelle müsste ich im Touren-Setup irgendwo bei 15,7 rauskommen, das alte lag wg. etwas leichterem Rahmen und Ti-Feder bei 15,4. Den Rahmen habe ich gestern mal gewogen, der lag fast aufs Gramm genau bei 3,5kg. Diät-Potential bestünde dann noch bei der Feder (wenn die passt mit Ti ca. 200g) und natürlich beim Antrieb, wenn ich auf 1-fach umsteigen würde.
Der L Rahmen wirkt vermutlich nur größer, weil der Radstand mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel (Trackflip auf 203/Lo) wirklich deutlich größer ist - wir mussten am Heck-Träger die Aufnahmen für die Räder ein ganzes Stück rausziehen.  Der Rahmen ansich ist kaum größer und fühlt sich beim Draufsitzen auch in etwa gleich an. Vergleiche mal den Abstand Sattel-Lenker, der ist nämlich auch ungefähr gleich.
Puh, ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das schaffe. Erstmal das Rad in einen fahrbahren Zustand bekommen 




othu schrieb:


> Anruf von Canyon:
> 
> - scheinbar/angeblich ist/war denen auch an höherer Stelle nicht bewusst, dass die FRX Rahmen nicht komplett lackiert sind?!
> - man arbeitet an dem Problem und forscht nach warum dem so ist.
> - man sucht eine Lösung für mich, angedacht ist im Moment, dass ich nächste Woche nach Koblenz fahre und da einen, in welcher Farbe auch immer, lackierten Hinterbau montiert bekomme


Ok, das klingt nach einem gewissen Aufwand für dich, aber sie sind jedenfalls bemüht, dir genau das zu liefern, was du willst und das ist doch schon eine gute Sache 




othu schrieb:


> Es gibt nur sehr wenige Rahmen die für das was ich suche geeignet sind und noch weniger die geeignet sind und mir gefallen.
> Alternative wäre z.b. das Transition Blindside, das kosten aber schon 450Euro mehr und hat dabei auch noch Nachteile


...nicht zu vergessen, dass das Blindside ein abgestützter Eingelenker ist! Das bringt einige Nachteile mit sich. Von der Geo her ist der Rahmen echt fein, mir gefällt er auch optisch sehr gut, aber der Hinterbau ist Klassen hinter dem des Torque...




rmfausi schrieb:


> So machen wir es, eine HT Runde in LD. Ich freue mich.


Nach dem Gäsbock ist vor dem Gäsbock, also können wir es als Training verbuchen  Ich habe es eh langsam wieder nötig, bin in den letzten Wochen VIEL zu wenig gefahren 




Schnellerpeter schrieb:


> @`Smubob´ Danke für deine Positive Meldung.
> Und hoffentlich bis bald in Colmar "Lac Blanc"


Ich finde es gut, wenn ich positives Feedback geben kann, war ja auch berechtigt  Negatives gibts hier im Forum ja mehr als genug.
Letztes Septemberwochenende ist vorgemerkt, ich hoffe, es klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (14. September 2012)

@ Smubob

Moinsen der Herr!
Ich habs Dir noch gesagt!! Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Du da ne verträglice Lösung findest. Ich bin mit meiner 24KB-Lösung mehr als zufrieden. Dachte anfangs, dass mir das derbe auf den Zeiger geht, aber kleiner als das 5. Ritzel fahre ich eh nicht. Da wird meist schon ab dem 4. aufs große KB geschalten und der positive Nebeneffekt, welchen ich auf meinen bisherigen Touren festgestellt habe ist der, dass die geringere Bauhöhe des Umwerferkäfigs das Schlagen der Kette im Downhill deutlich, vor Allem hörbar minimiert. Mein Tip: Lass die Finger von dreifach-Umwerfern. Die kollidieren, wie simdiem ja schon berichtete, aufgrund der größeren Kröpfung beim vollen Ausnutzen des FW mit dem Sitzlrohr. Und unschöne Macken will der Smubob nicht in seinem FRX. Zumindest keine, die von sowas kommen.
Habs gestern leider nicht geschafft und als ich dann um 16.00 Uhr zu Hause ankam war das Wetter zu gut um nicht noch ne schöne Feierabendrunde zu drehen.
Grez,.............


----------



## der_erce (14. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei sowas denke ich nicht, ich weiß  Etwas weniger großspurig ausgedrückt: ich haue einfach die entsprechenden Ritzel-Zahlen in ein Excel-Tabelle, die mir dann ausspuckt, wie die einzelnen Übersetzungsverhältnisse sind. Hier kannst du dir z. B. anschauen, wie die Lösung mit der KCNC 11-38 (10-fach) Kassette im Vergleich zu meiner aktuellen Referenz ausfällt. Hier habe ich zum Vergleich mal die XX1 und 2 ähnliche (hypothetische) Lösungen aufgestellt, damit kommt man schon sehr nahe an die 2-fach Bandbreite mit 32er Kassette ran - mir würde das reichen!  Und endlich der sch**** Umwerfer weg! Dazu gleich noch mehr...



Das ist echt genial und sicherlich auch meine Version, da ich mir tatsächlich (auch mit der Boxxer) eine gewisse "Tourentauglichkeit" wünsche und auch versuchen möchte, ist das wirklich ne klasse Alternative. Somit würde die ständige umbauerei der Ritzel und Kasetten entfallen, wenn man mal etwas länger fahren will oder im Park sich abhetzt! Mal sehen was an 11/1 alles rauskommen wird. Im Augenblick gibts noch viel zu wenig...vor allem was DH/FR tauglich ist.




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nunja, das Zerhacken beider Bikes war schnell getan, das hatte ich schon fast fertig, bis mein Kumpel bei mir war  Ich habe dann direkt die Umwerferprobleme, von denen mir Timebandit berichtet hatte, ausgetestet und festgestellt, dass er leider recht hatte  Der Umwerfer, den ich gekauft hatte (SLX 9x2 für 36er KB) passt so definitiv nicht. Die Kette schleift beim kleinen KB auf allen Ritzeln, mit Ausnahme des größten, auf dem unteren Rand des Leitblechs, was wohl mit einem 24er Blatt etwas besser wird, aber nicht richtig gut. Zumindest macht der keine mechanischen Probleme, also der Hinterbau kann komplett durchfedern und auch am Adapter schlägt nichts an, was wohl bei den Sram-Pendants der Fall ist. Jetzt bin ich halt am überlegen, was ich tun soll... mit dem 24er Blatt ist ea auch nicht 100%ig -> gefällt mir nicht! Wie andere Umwerfer-Typen funktionieren würden, ist auch ungewiss, am Markt verfügbar wären SLX/XT 3x9 bis 44 Z., XT 3x10 bis 42 Z., XT 2x10 bis 40 Z. Wir haben dann gestern zuerst mal den alten Rahmen so weit wie möglich fertig aufgebaut, da mein Kumpel 40km weg wohnt und ja abends wieder nachhause musste. Das FRX hängt noch "nackt" im Montageständer. Ich werde jetzt wohl mal schauen, wie es mit dem vorhandenen Umwerfer und einem 26er Blatt funktioniert, damit würde ich nur etwas mehr als den kleinsten Gang verlieren, damit könnte ich vorerst mal leben...



Du hattest doch die Canyon Chainguide oder? Dann versteh ich nicht warum es noch schleift? Musst du jetzt auch noch einen besonderen Umwerfen nehmen? Und die Lösung bei der du einen Gang "liegen" lässt ist vielleicht temporär akzeptierbar, aber keine Lösung.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> wir mussten am Heck-Träger die Aufnahmen für die Räder ein ganzes Stück rausziehen.



Das wollt ich sowieso mal fragen was ihr generell für nen Träger nutzt und ob das Ding die Bikes in der Kategorie >15 kg / 2.5" Reifen stabil festhält.


----------



## Timebandit (14. September 2012)

Das Problem hat nix mit der Chainguide zu tun. Es ist schlichtweg ein Problem des Umwerfers. Genauer gesagt der Bauhöhe des Führungskafigs des Umwerfers. Bei Umwerfern welche für z. Bsp. 36T ausgelegt sind fällt diese deutlich geringer aus als z.Bsp bei welchen für 42T. Die Kette schleift also am unteren Teil des Führungskäfigs.
Greez,....


----------



## der_erce (14. September 2012)

Man kann also nicht nur NICHT jede KeFü nehmen sondern auch nicht jeden Umwerfer. Brilliant. Wieso nicht den X0, der z.b. auch am Rockzone verbaut ist? DER sollte doch passen?


----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2012)

@smubob.
Welcher rahmen hat 3,5 gewogen?
Der alte oder der neue?
Was hast du mitgewogen? Steuersatz denke ich und was noch?


----------



## DoubleU (14. September 2012)

Mann, ich habe heute auch endlich die Vorbauschrauben bekommen. Das hat auch wieder gedauert, wenn man bedenkt, daß die nur eine Tag unterwegs sind. Alles wird gut.


----------



## othu (14. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe dann direkt die Umwerferprobleme, von denen mir Timebandit berichtet hatte, ausgetestet und festgestellt, dass er leider recht hatte  Der Umwerfer, den ich gekauft hatte (SLX 9x2 für 36er KB) passt so definitiv nicht. Die Kette schleift beim kleinen KB auf allen Ritzeln, mit Ausnahme des größten, auf dem unteren Rand des Leitblechs, was wohl mit einem 24er Blatt etwas besser wird, aber nicht richtig gut.



Mist, ich wollte auch 22/36 mit dem SLX Umwerfer fahren... schleift das nur im Stand oder auch im SAG? Wenn du eine Lösung findest, ich bin daran interessiert!


----------



## DoubleU (14. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Man kann also nicht nur NICHT jede KeFü nehmen sondern auch nicht jeden Umwerfer. Brilliant. Wieso nicht den X0, der z.b. auch am Rockzone verbaut ist? DER sollte doch passen?



Also ab dem 2./3. Ritzel und logischerweise kleinem Kettenblatt schleift die Kette an meinem Rockzone auch am Führungsblech des Umwerfers unten. Toll ist das nicht.


----------



## der_erce (14. September 2012)

Dann erübrigt sich mein Vorschlag des X0 Umwerfers von vorhin hiermit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (14. September 2012)

Bei mir schleift am unteren Leitblech nix. Liegt aber an meinem modifizierten Umwerferadapter.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Ich habs Dir noch gesagt!! Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Du da ne verträglice Lösung findest. Ich bin mit meiner 24KB-Lösung mehr als zufrieden. Dachte anfangs, dass mir das derbe auf den Zeiger geht, aber kleiner als das 5. Ritzel fahre ich eh nicht. Da wird meist schon ab dem 4. aufs große KB geschalten und der positive Nebeneffekt, welchen ich auf meinen bisherigen Touren festgestellt habe ist der, dass die geringere Bauhöhe des Umwerferkäfigs das Schlagen der Kette im Downhill deutlich, vor Allem hörbar minimiert. Mein Tip: Lass die Finger von dreifach-Umwerfern. Die kollidieren, wie simdiem ja schon berichtete, aufgrund der größeren Kröpfung beim vollen Ausnutzen des FW mit dem Sitzlrohr. Und unschöne Macken will der Smubob nicht in seinem FRX. Zumindest keine, die von sowas kommen.
> Habs gestern leider nicht geschafft und als ich dann um 16.00 Uhr zu Hause ankam war das Wetter zu gut um nicht noch ne schöne Feierabendrunde zu drehen.


Ich habe das auch nicht angezweifelt  wollte mir aber zuerst selbst ein Bild machen, bevor ich die Alternativen abwäge. Immerhin funktioniert bei der Shimano-Bauart offensichtlich auch die 36er Version - dachte ich mir schon, da die bei Weitem nicht so ausladend sind wie die Sram. Deshalb denke ich auch, dass die Shimano 3-fach Umwerfer nicht anschlagen sollten, da die gerade auf der Innenseite viel schlanker bauen. Habe gestern leider vergessen, den Umwerfer vom FR auszuprobieren  Dürfte aber vorerst mal egal sein, denn ich habe gerade das 26er Blatt getestet - dürfte sogar auf dem kleinsten Ritzel nur ganz minimal schleifen  Vielleicht hole ich mir dann auch mal ein 24er, um den Bandbreiten-Verlust etwas zu reduzieren - oder eben eine 34er Kassette, kommt fast aufs gleiche raus. Oder beides, das wäre dann wohl eine sinnvolle "Endlösung". Denn "nur den kleinsten Gang verlieren" klingt erstmal wenig, aber der Sprung zwischen den ersten beiden ist ja auch recht groß...! Was übrigens an dem 26er nicht ganz unerheblich schmerzt ist das Gewicht... 22er XT-Blatt (Alu) -> 20g, 26er LX-Blatt (Stahl) -> 58g!  Aber das hatte ich halt noch da von der LX-Trekking Kurbel (mit 48er Blatt), die ich am Straßenhobel fahre.
Das Verringern des Kettengeklappers erhoffe ich mir beim 2-fach Umwerfer auch. Am FR ist der 3x9 44Z. dran, da hat es schon extrem gescheppert. Aber damals 2009 gab es den 2-fach Umwerfer noch gar nicht (glaube ich).
Wir haben übrigens bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit (waren auf der Terrasse) noch am FR geschraubt, auch da gab es die eine oder andere ungeplante Verzögerung. Hättest ja auch nur den Rahmen im Montageständer hängen sehen 




der_erce schrieb:


> Das ist echt genial und sicherlich auch meine Version, da ich mir tatsächlich (auch mit der Boxxer) eine gewisse "Tourentauglichkeit" wünsche und auch versuchen möchte, ist das wirklich ne klasse Alternative. Somit würde die ständige umbauerei der Ritzel und Kasetten entfallen, wenn man mal etwas länger fahren will oder im Park sich abhetzt! Mal sehen was an 11/1 alles rauskommen wird. Im Augenblick gibts noch viel zu wenig...vor allem was DH/FR tauglich ist.


Im Augenblick gibt es ja nur die XX1. Ich hoffe, dass dann auch andere Versionen, z. B. nur 10-fach (11-fach am MTB erscheint mir doch etwas zu windig) und mit Kassetten für Standard-Freiläufe. Auf den einen Zahn (10 vs. 11) kann ich gerne verzichten.




der_erce schrieb:


> Du hattest doch die Canyon Chainguide oder? Dann versteh ich nicht warum es noch schleift? Musst du jetzt auch noch einen besonderen Umwerfen nehmen?


Wie Timebandit geschrieben hat, ist das Problem die Höhe der unteren Querverbinung Umwerfer-Leitblechs, die Kettenführung hat damit nichts zu tun.




der_erce schrieb:


> Das wollt ich sowieso mal fragen was ihr generell für nen Träger nutzt und ob das Ding die Bikes in der Kategorie >15 kg / 2.5" Reifen stabil festhält.


Wir haben einen "Eufab Family", den finde ich absolut top. Die Befestigung am Baum ist i. d. R. flexibel genug für alle Bikes und die Aufnahme der Reifen auch, die kann man auf und zu drehen und auch am Grundträger auf den Radstand anpassen. Die Aufnahme ist auch 1000 mal besser als alles, wo die Reifen nur offen auf so Schienen stehen, die Räder stehen da super fest drin und es ist sehr einfach zu bedienen. Wir haben die allerdings noch etwas optimiert und die serienmäßigen Schrauben durch etwas längere Gewindestangen ersetzt, so kriegt man dicke Reifen leichter rein, ohne drauf achten zu müssen, dass die Drehknöpfe nicht runterfallen, weil man sie übers Ende des Gewinde raus schraubt.




der_erce schrieb:


> Man kann also nicht nur NICHT jede KeFü nehmen sondern auch nicht jeden Umwerfer. Brilliant. Wieso nicht den X0, der z.b. auch am Rockzone verbaut ist? DER sollte doch passen?


Doch, der sollte gehen, das müsste auch der sein, den Timebandit fährt (X0 Spec 3 42 Z.).




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Welcher rahmen hat 3,5 gewogen?
> Der alte oder der neue?
> Was hast du mitgewogen? Steuersatz denke ich und was noch?


Der neue natürlich! Den alten habe ich auch gar nicht komplett zerlegt, nur so weit wie nötig. Mitgewogen habe ich vom Steuersatz nur das untere Lager (das komischerweise total fest drin sitzt, das vom FSA Steuersatz im FR kann man einfach rausnehmen) und die obere Lagerschale ohne Lager, Zentrierring und Abdeckung, sämtliche originalen Zughalter (also noch ohne die drei für den Umwerfer-Zug), Dämpferbolzen inkl. Trackflip - sonst nichts. Die Sattelklemme war ab und die Hinterachse war auch draußen (die hätte ich eigentlich mitwiegen können). Aber ich wiege im Lauf des Tages eh noch ALLE Teile, die verbaut waren, ich kann dann also das Gewicht im Auslieferungszustand exakt rekonstruieren 




othu schrieb:


> Mist, ich wollte auch 22/36 mit dem SLX Umwerfer fahren... schleift das nur im Stand oder auch im SAG? Wenn du eine Lösung findest, ich bin daran interessiert!


Überlege mal, wo der Umwerfer befestigt wird... der Sag ändert an der Sache gar nix  Also das 26er passt mit dem SLX echt gut, wenn du auf der Basis eine Kombination für dich findest, wäre das sicher eine gute Lösung.




DoubleU schrieb:


> Also ab dem 2./3. Ritzel und logischerweise kleinem Kettenblatt schleift die Kette an meinem Rockzone auch am Führungsblech des Umwerfers unten. Toll ist das nicht.


Hmm, dann haben die wohl doch einen für eine andere Zähnezahl verbaut...




simdiem schrieb:


> Bei mir schleift am unteren Leitblech nix. Liegt aber an meinem modifizierten Umwerferadapter.


Darauf hatte ich dieses Mal keinen Bock  So lange es zufriedenstellend funktioniert, werde ich das auch so belassen.


So, und jetzt wieder raus, weiter schrauben


----------



## DoubleU (14. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, dann haben die wohl doch einen für eine andere Zähnezahl verbaut...



Was mir neulich beim Bike-check schon aufgefallen ist:

Lt. Teile-Liste des Rockzone ist ein 3 Fach-X0-Umwerfer verbaut - tatsächlich aber ein 2x10. Keine Ahnung ob es sich hier um einen der 1001 Fehler der Website handelt (die Bremsen/Reifenbeschreibung in der Teile-Liste haben sie ja aufgrund meines Hinweises nun auch endlich gefixt (bis auf den schlimmsten Fehler im Overlay - der ist immer noch da) - hab übrigens als Wiedergutmachung einen extra Highroller 2 bekommen) oder um Abicht.

Nix genaues weiß man nicht, aber ich werde da noch mal nachfragen. Ganz ok ist das nicht, daß die Kette schon ab dem 2. Ritzel anfängt den Umwerfer unten zu touchieren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. September 2012)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: bei allen Torque inkl. FRX ist der Schaltzug des Schaltwerks am letzten Kabelhalter vor der Durchführung durch die Druckstrebe mit einer Gummihülle geklemmt. Hat irgendjemand schon den Sinn dieser Vorgehensweise entschlüsseln können...? 

EDIT: Und nochwas... ist es normal, dass man bei X-12 die Nabe eher leicht ins Ausfallende drücken muss? Bei 135x12 flutscht das ja einfach rein...




DoubleU schrieb:


> hab übrigens als Wiedergutmachung einen extra Highroller 2 bekommen


Wow, das ist ein feiner Zug 




DoubleU schrieb:


> Ganz ok ist das nicht, daß die Kette schon ab dem 2. Ritzel anfängt den Umwerfer unten zu touchieren.


Nein, absolut nicht.


----------



## DoubleU (14. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: bei allen Torque inkl. FRX ist der Schaltzug des Schaltwerks am letzten Kabelhalter vor der Durchführung durch die Druckstrebe mit einer Gummihülle geklemmt. Hat irgendjemand schon den Sinn dieser Vorgehensweise entschlüsseln können...?



Ist mir auch aufgefallen! ;-) Ich denke das stabilisiert den Zug effektiver vor verschieben/verrutschen, da die Klemmen die Schaltzüge leicht durchrutschen lassen - im Gegensatz zu den Bremsschläuchen, die etwas dicker sind. Die machen das beim Umwerfer am Rockzone ebenso. In der letzten Klemme steckt auch da die Gummitülle. Hatte das erst geändert, aber dann doch wieder rückgängig gemacht, weil es wohl tatsächlich besser ist. 




> Nein absolut nicht.


Evtl. melden sich ja hier noch mal bitte die anderen Rockzone-Kunden wie es da ausschaut - sprich ob die Kette schleift und/oder welcher Umwerfer da verbaut ist.

Übrigens ist mir bei allen berechtigten Beanstandungen auch ein Upgrade aufgefallen. Statt dem Cane Creek 10 ist bei mir ein Forty verbaut.


----------



## Timebandit (14. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen! ;-) Ich denke das stabilisiert den Zug effektiver vor verschieben/verrutschen, da die Klemmen die Schaltzüge leicht durchrutschen lassen - im Gegensatz zu den Bremsschläuchen, die etwas dicker sind. Die machen das beim Umwerfer am Rockzone ebenso. In der letzten Klemme steckt auch da die Gummitülle. Hatte das erst geändert, aber dann doch wieder rückgängig gemacht, weil es wohl tatsächlich besser ist.
> 
> 
> Evtl. melden sich ja hier noch mal bitte die anderen Rockzone-Kunden wie es da ausschaut - sprich ob die Kette schleift und/oder welcher Umwerfer da verbaut ist.
> ...



Das mit dem Umwerfer hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen, dass auch Canyon im Laufe der Zeit festgestellt hat besser einen zweifach-Umwerfer zu verbauen. Mit dem dreifach kommt es wie gesagt zur Kollission des Umwerfers mit dem Sitzrohr, was eine unschöne Schadstelle verursacht und wahrscheinlich zu einer Flut von Reklamationen geführt hätte/hat!!?? Man bekommt übrigens immer noch von Seitens Canyon die Info, dass da ein dreifach verbaut ist und es stht ebenfalls auf deren HP. Wie so manch andere Fehlinfo. Aber das ist ja auch nix Neues.

@ smubob

Auch bei mir ist die Schaltzughülle hinten mit so nem Überzieher geklemmt. Ich glaube auch, dass man hiermit die Sache gegen ungewolltes Verrutschen sichern will. Macht für mich auch Sinn. Das mit den Schimpansoumwerfern kann gut sein. Habe da nicht soviel Erfahrung. Aber probier Du ruhig weiter aus und teile uns mit was am besten funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. September 2012)

"Schimpanso"


----------



## Nduro (14. September 2012)

Evtl. melden sich ja hier noch mal bitte die anderen Rockzone-Kunden wie es da ausschaut - sprich ob die Kette schleift und/oder welcher Umwerfer da verbaut ist.

Mir ist von Schleifen nichts aufgefallen. Verbaut ist ein 2fach Umwerfer.

Cu


----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2012)

nur mal so zur Info:

Canyon hat scheinbar keine Stahlversion der oberen Dämpferschraube auf Lager und werden wohl auch keine mehr bekommen.
Allerdings benutzen sie nun kein Loctite mehr sondern Fett.
Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Aluschraube totaler Müll ist.

...und noch was lustiges von der Canyon Hotline.
Auf meine Frage hin, ob sie mir doch eine neue Schraube schicken können, da meine nun nicht mehr als Innensechskant zu erkennen ist, fragt mich die Dame doch glatt, warum ich die Schraube überhaupt gelöst habe!!!
Ich bin aber auch ein böser böser Junge...Schraube einfach am Rad rum ohne Canyon zu fragen...tztztz.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. September 2012)

gibt es schon neuigkeiten für die 2013er frx modelle?

würde mir gerne eines für den bikepark holen.
das 2012er frx speedzone wäre meine wahl.

wie lange sind denn aktuell die lieferzeiten?

gehen die preise nochmal runter?


----------



## luxaltera (14. September 2012)

wenn die den shop auf 2013 umstellen gehen die preise höchstens wieder rauf! und bis dahin ist das speedzone noch reduziert erhältlich. Große änderungen beim FRX gibt es laut Canyon nicht ausser einer Kabeldurchführung für Vario Sattelstützen wie die RS Reverb Stealth... Ist mMn ein gutes Zeichen für einen ausgereiften Rahmen.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. September 2012)

gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut das frx.
habe im park wieder einige gesehen.


----------



## DoubleU (14. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Evtl. melden sich ja hier noch mal bitte die anderen Rockzone-Kunden wie es da ausschaut - sprich ob die Kette schleift und/oder welcher Umwerfer da verbaut ist.
> 
> Mir ist von Schleifen nichts aufgefallen. Verbaut ist ein 2fach Umwerfer.
> 
> Cu




Nicht das wir uns hier missverstehen. Ich meine kein hörbares/störendes/antriebübertönendes schleifen in dem Sinne, sondern einfach, daß die Kette unten voll über den Umwerferkäfig gezogen wird (quasi wie über ne KeFü-Rolle) - bei kleinem KB und ab dem 2. größten Ritzel hinten. Wenn das bei dir nicht der Fall ist bitte mal gucken was du für einen Umwerfer hast.

Thx

Frank


----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2012)

ich glaube, dass in den letzten jahren die bikkes von jahr zu jahr teurer wurden, also wäre jetzt evtl. ein guter zeitpunkt einen schnapper zu machen mit dem speedzone (1999,- sind aktuell echt günstig).
ich denke, dass der nachfolger teurer wird oder schlechter ausgestattet sein wird.
das bike mit der boxxer aus dem 2013 katalog (whipzone) hat z.b. nur die boxxer race statt der r2c2 und ich denke, dass wird der speedzone nachfolger werden.
Das Rockzone ist ja 2013 mit der boxxer worldcup ausgestattet, aber das wird wohl auch teurer sein als das speedzone.


----------



## Nduro (14. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Nicht das wir uns hier missverstehen. Ich meine kein hörbares/störendes/antriebübertönendes schleifen in dem Sinne, sondern einfach, daß die Kette unten voll über den Umwerferkäfig gezogen wird (quasi wie über ne KeFü-Rolle) - bei kleinem KB und ab dem 2. größten Ritzel hinten. Wenn das bei dir nicht der Fall ist bitte mal gucken was du für einen Umwerfer hast.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Frank



Ok hast recht,
Merkt man aber echt nur wenn ich genau danach sehe. Mich hat das bisher nicht gestört und wird mich auch nicht stören. 
Verbaut ist ein xo 2*10


----------



## dr.juggles (14. September 2012)

hatte auch schon an ein speci demo gedacht, aber das bike soll rein für den park werden und da wäre mir das demo dann doch zu teuer für die paar einsätze im jahr.

jetzt muss ich mir nur noch mal gedanken um die größe machen bei 1,85.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hatte auch schon an ein speci demo gedacht, aber das bike soll rein für den park werden und da wäre mir das demo dann doch zu teuer für die paar einsätze im jahr.
> 
> jetzt muss ich mir nur noch mal gedanken um die größe machen bei 1,85.



brauchst du nicht.... "L".
Es sei denn, du hast Arme wie ein Affe und Beine wie ein Igel 
Mal ernsthaft: Welche Schrittlänge/ Armlänge hast du denn?
Magst du lieber platz haben auf dem rad oder sehr kurz und verspielt?


----------



## dr.juggles (14. September 2012)

die oberrohrlänge bzw reach vom L hören sich schon gut an, mich stört nur etwas das "lange" 47cm sitzrohr beim L rahmen.
mit dem ofen fahr ich ja eh nur im stehen, aber bei steilheiten ist doch bei 47cm der sattel im weg?


----------



## christophersch (14. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> die oberrohrlänge bzw reach vom L hören sich schon gut an, mich stört nur etwas das "lange" 47cm sitzrohr beim L rahmen.
> mit dem ofen fahr ich ja eh nur im stehen, aber bei steilheiten ist doch bei 47cm der sattel im weg?



Keine Sorge. Ich bin auch 185 und da stört nichts...
Mit "L" bist du perfekt beraten


----------



## seidelix (14. September 2012)

Hallöchen
Kann mir einer sagen welchen Schlüssel ich brauche um die nippel der speichen nachzuziehen 
Hab heute im bikepark feststellen müssen das bei kurven fahrt ab und an der Reifen an der unteren kettenstrebe schleift und das die komplette linke Seite der speichen locker ist und das laufrad nicht zentrisch drin steht
Playzone mit den sunRingle laufrädern


----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2012)

Normaler speichenschlüssel.

Weiß jemand, wo man eine andere schraube für die obere dämpferaufnahme herbekommt.
Evtl. sogar aus titan?!
Habe zwar schrauben mit senkkopf gefunden, aber die hatten alle ein durchgehendes gewinde. Das finden die buchsen wohl nicht so gut!


----------



## seidelix (14. September 2012)

normal heisst was? 
hab schon nach so einem speichenschlüssel gegoogelt und es gibt wohl verschiedene grössen


----------



## dia-mandt (14. September 2012)

Wenn du einen normalen speichenschlüssel z.b. von bbb nimmst, dann hast du da direkt die verschiedenen größen dran.
Beim spokey ist das nicht so.

Der z.b. http://www.kunstform.org/de/bbb-speichenschluessel-p-518


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2012)

Zuerst nochmal eine Frage in eigener Sache: wie sieht es denn bei den Singlecrown-Fahrern mit der Freigängigkeit des Lenkers >90° aus? Bei mir stoßen da die Unterkanten der Shifter (im Bereich der Klemmung des großen Hebels bei den X0-Triggern) gegen das Oberrohr  Habe sogar schon eine kleine Macke drin, weil ich damit anfangs nicht gerechnet hatte  Ich werde jetzt mal schauen, wie viel der Lenker hoch muss, um da in einen sicheren Bereich zu kommen. Evtl. kann ich auch die Shifter noch ein paar mm anders ausrichten, damut das besser passt.
Die Sache, die ich im Hinterkopf hatte (den originalen Spike 777 zu montieren, welcher noch ein paar mm flacher als mein Reverse ist, zu montieren) kann ich damit wohl völlig vergessen 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: bei allen Torque inkl. FRX ist der Schaltzug des Schaltwerks am letzten Kabelhalter vor der Durchführung durch die Druckstrebe mit einer Gummihülle geklemmt. Hat irgendjemand schon den Sinn dieser Vorgehensweise entschlüsseln können...?





DoubleU schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen! ;-) Ich denke das stabilisiert den Zug effektiver vor verschieben/verrutschen, da die Klemmen die Schaltzüge leicht durchrutschen lassen - im Gegensatz zu den Bremsschläuchen, die etwas dicker sind. Die machen das beim Umwerfer am Rockzone ebenso. In der letzten Klemme steckt auch da die Gummitülle. Hatte das erst geändert, aber dann doch wieder rückgängig gemacht, weil es wohl tatsächlich besser ist.


Ich habe jetzt auch festgestellt, dass es wohl genau daran liegt. An der Druckstrebe kann ich mir das allerdings beim besten Willen nicht erklären... da steckt der Zug so dermaßen fest in der Durchführung, dass sich da auch in Action gar nix bewegen sollte. 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und nochwas... ist es normal, dass man bei X-12 die Nabe eher leicht ins Ausfallende drücken muss? Bei 135x12 flutscht das ja einfach rein...


Wie sieht das denn bei euch aus? Ist jedenfalls beim Sun Hinterrad und bei dem Mit Hope Pro 2 Evo Nabe gleich...




DoubleU schrieb:


> Übrigens ist mir bei allen berechtigten Beanstandungen auch ein Upgrade aufgefallen. Statt dem Cane Creek 10 ist bei mir ein Forty verbaut.


Jepp, bei mir auch. Hättest du das nicht gepostet, wärs mir nicht aufgefallen 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> nur mal so zur Info:
> 
> Canyon hat scheinbar keine Stahlversion der oberen Dämpferschraube auf Lager und werden wohl auch keine mehr bekommen.
> Allerdings benutzen sie nun kein Loctite mehr sondern Fett.
> Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Aluschraube totaler Müll ist.


Zu dem Thema wollte ich ja auch noch etwas posten...
Die Info, die ich am Mittwoch bei Canyon vom Werkstatt-Menschen bekommen habe ist eine völlig andere...! Er meinte, ALLE Dämpferbolzen bei den Torques werden mit sofortiger Wirkung auf Stahl umgestellt, die aus Alu sind Vergangenheit. Jedes neu aufgebaute Torque bekommt die Stahlbolzen und auch die Ersatzteile werden auf Stahl umgestellt. Allerdings ist bei mir auch noch einer aus Alu verbaut... der ging aber mittlerweile schon mehrfach einwandfrei auf und zu, ohne jeglich Schäden an der Werkzeugaufnahme (abgesehen von etwas abgenutztem Eloxal). Ich hatte mir den Bolzen aber auch direkt bei Canyon in der Werkstatt lösen lassen, um sicherzustellen, dass das erste Öffnen ohne Schaden abläuft oder der Bolzen direkt erneuert wird. Weiterhin habe ich dort für einen Bekannten genau diesen Bolzen mitgenommen - aus Stahl (Unterschied: Alu -> schwarz, Stahl -> khaki) - also am Mittwoch hatten sie noch mindestens einen auf Lager 
Zur Sache mit dem Loctite: bei den Stahlbolzen kommt NICHTS aufs Gewinde und man soll den Sitz des Kopfs im Rahmen fetten, damit dort kein zusätzlicher Widerstand entsteht, der auch über die Werkzeugaufnahme aufgebracht werden muss. Also nicht das Gewinde fetten! Ich habe es beim Alubolzen jetzt genauso gemacht.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo man eine andere schraube für die obere dämpferaufnahme herbekommt.
> Evtl. sogar aus titan?!


Ich vermute, das kannst du vergessen... das sind leider Spezialteile, da müsstest du echt Glück haben, durch Zufall ein passendes Teil zu finden - oder du lässt es dir anfertigen -> $$$ 




dr.juggles schrieb:


> wie lange sind denn aktuell die lieferzeiten?
> 
> gehen die preise nochmal runter?


Die Lieferzeiten findest du bei den jeweiligen Modellen, wenn du unter dem Bild auf "Verfügbarkeit prüfen" klickst. Das Speedzone in L ist sogar gerade ab Lager, also sofort, lieferbar...
Runter gehen die Preise nicht mehr, war jedenfall bisher nie so.




luxaltera schrieb:


> Große änderungen beim FRX gibt es laut Canyon nicht ausser einer Kabeldurchführung für Vario Sattelstützen wie die RS Reverb Stealth... Ist mMn ein gutes Zeichen für einen ausgereiften Rahmen.


Sehe ich auch so. Einzige weitere Änderung sind wohl die integrierten Leitungshalter/Fork-Bumper für Doppelbrückengabeln - die ich erstens recht überflüssig und zweitens ziemlich hässlich finde...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass in den letzten jahren die bikkes von jahr zu jahr teurer wurden


Ist eigentlich auch kein Wunder... die meisten Bikeparts wurden auch teurer, Inflation, gestiegene Ernergiekosten etc. ... das muss sich ja alles auch irgendwo niederschlagen.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> brauchst du nicht.... "L".
> Es sei denn, du hast Arme wie ein Affe und Beine wie ein Igel


Geiler Vergleich 
Ich stimme übrigens zu! Das L-Speedzone fühlt sich wie erwartet (zumindest mal beim Rollen) fast identisch an wie mein FR in M. Nur den Lenkwinkel und den Radstand spürt man sofort recht deutlich - bin mal gespannt, wie sich das auf dem Trail bemerkbar macht...




dr.juggles schrieb:


> die oberrohrlänge bzw reach vom L hören sich schon gut an, mich stört nur etwas das "lange" 47cm sitzrohr beim L rahmen.
> mit dem ofen fahr ich ja eh nur im stehen, aber bei steilheiten ist doch bei 47cm der sattel im weg?


Also ich bin ca. 1,80, mein Torque FR in M hat die selbe Sitzrohrlänge wie das FRX in M, also 3cm kürzer als in L, sprich: ich habe jetzt auch 3cm mehr Sitzrohrlänge. Da ich aber bei meinem FR den Sattel NIE ganz unten hatte (immer mind. ~6-7cm Luft), wird mir das beim L-FRX locker reichen. BTW: ich hatte den Sattel immer am tiefsten, wenn ich auf Tour eine besonders steil/technische/balancelastige Abfahrt dabei hatte, im Bikepark hatte ich den Sattel immer etwas höher.




seidelix schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen welchen Schlüssel ich brauche um die nippel der speichen nachzuziehen
> [...]
> Playzone mit den sunRingle laufrädern


Habe es gerade nachgeschaut, du brauchst einen 3,25er - ist eigentlich auch die absolute Standardgröße.


----------



## dia-mandt (15. September 2012)

kannst du nicht einfach die bremse/shifter etwas gerader stellen?
also bei mir kommt nix in die nähe, auch wenn ich ne single crown hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (15. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zuerst nochmal eine Frage in eigener Sache: wie sieht es denn bei den Singlecrown-Fahrern mit der Freigängigkeit des Lenkers >90° aus? Bei mir stoßen da die Unterkanten der Shifter (im Bereich der Klemmung des großen Hebels bei den X0-Triggern) gegen das Oberrohr  Habe sogar schon eine kleine Macke drin, weil ich damit anfangs nicht gerechnet hatte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei mir schlägt nichts an. Liegt mit Sicherheit aber auch daran, dass ich meine Bremshebel und Shifter relativ flach eingestellt habe. Außerdem habe ich 15mm Spacer unterm Vorbau.

Bzgl. der Nabe. Also bei mir rutscht das HR rein, ohne dass ich die Streben auseinanderdrücken muss. Viel Spiel hat es aber nicht.

Gruß Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> kannst du nicht einfach die bremse/shifter etwas gerader stellen?
> also bei mir kommt nix in die nähe, auch wenn ich ne single crown hätte.


Dann komme ich in einen Bereich, dass es schon etwas unangenehm wird beim bremsen. Vielleicht geht es, mit etwas hochstellen und die Shifter noch etwas weiter nach außen schieben, geht ja mit den Hope-Matchmakern zum Glück stufenlos. Die Front weiter hoch setzen wollte ich eigentlich nicht, obwohl ich erstmal noch den knappen cm Überlänge des Schafts dran gelassen habe, bis ich es ein paar mal gefahren bin.




simdiem schrieb:


> Also bei mir schlägt nichts an. Liegt mit Sicherheit aber auch daran, dass ich meine Bremshebel und Shifter relativ flach eingestellt habe. Außerdem habe ich 15mm Spacer unterm Vorbau.


Ok, ich habe aktuell 5mm drunter und 10mm drüber als "Reserve". Eigentlich wäre ich schon froh gewesen, wenn ich am Ende etwas tiefer käme als vorher (5mm längeres Steuerrohr + 5mm Spacer).




simdiem schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Nabe. Also bei mir rutscht das HR rein, ohne dass ich die Streben auseinanderdrücken muss. Viel Spiel hat es aber nicht.


Hmm, also wirklich drücken muss ich nicht, es ist eher eine Sache des genauen Positionierens. Aber es geht trotzdem schwerer als vorher, daher war ich etwas skeptisch... wird aber schon passen.


So, dann hier mal eine kleine "Photo-Lovestory" von der Demontage und dem anschließenden Aufbau:




(die Originaldatei ist deutlich größer, falls jemand genauer hinschauen will  )


Und so sieht es jetzt aus:





  


Hier mal für alle Interessierten die Teileliste:

*Rahmen	* - Canyon Torque FRX, L, rawrange (inkl. Zughalter + obere Lagerschale und unteres Lager des Steuersatz) - _3499g_
*Dämpfer	* - Rock Shox Vivid R2C (419g), Feder 300lbs (468g), Huber-Bushings (16g)	 - _903g _(Option: Ti Feder ca. -200g)
*Gabel	* - Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn RC2 DH 180 tapered (inkl. Maxle Lite + Kralle)	 - _2459g_
*Schaltwerk	* - Sram X.0 medium cage	 - _197g_
*Umwerfer	* - Shimano SLX FD-M665-E (inkl. Schrauben + Adapter)	 - _149g_
*Shifter	* - Sram X.0 Trigger (ohne Schellen, mit schwarzen Alu-Schrauben)	 - _205g_
*Bremse v.	* - Hope Tech V2 SE, Kunststoffleitung, Matchmaker-Schellen (Adapter C: 20g, Stahl-/Ti-Schrauben: 19g)	 - _311g_
*Bremse h.	* - Hope Tech V2 SE, Kunststoffleitung, Matchmaker-Schellen (Adapter H: 21g, Stahl-/Titan-Schrauben: 19g)	 - _320g_
*Bremsscheibe v.	* - Hope V2 Floating Disc 203mm (Schrauben: 11g)	 - _219g_
*Bremsscheibe h.	* - Hope V2 Floating Disc 203mm (Schrauben: 11g)	 - _219g_
*Laufrad v.	* - Hope Pro 2 Evo, Alexrims Supra 30, Sapim Laser/D-Light, Alu Polyax orange, FRM Band - _828g_
*Laufrad h.	* - Hope Pro 2 Evo, Alexrims Supra 30, Sapim Laser/D-Light, Alu Polyax orange, FRM Band - _963g_
*Reifen v.	* - Schwalbe Wicked Will FR 2,35 GG	 - _915g_
*Reifen h.	* - Schwalbe Wicked Will FR 2,35 TNC	 - _833g_
*Schläuche * - Schwalbe FR (195/200g)	 - _395g_
*Kassette	* - Shimano Deore XT 11-32	 - _254g_
*Kurbel	* - Shimano Hone	 - _620g_
*Innenlager	* - Shimano Hone (mit 1 Spacer)	 - _96g_
*kleines KB	* - Shimano Deore LX 26 Z. Stahl (inkl. Schrauben: 11g)	 - _69g_
*mittleres KB	* - Shimano Deore XT 36 Z. Alu (inkl. NC-17 Alu-Schrauben: 7g) - _58g_
*Bashguard	* - Race Face Atlas FR	 - _102g_
*Kettenführung	* - Canyon Chainguide (inkl. Schrauben) - _70g_
*Kette	* - Shimano HG 93 (104 Glieder, inkl. Sram Powerlink) - _260g_
*Vorbau	* - Thomson Elite X4 50mm / 0° / 31,8	 - _177g_
*Lenker	* - Reverse fli bar XXL 760mm, 0,75" rise	 - _301g_
*Griffe * - Lizard Skins Northshore Flange - _136g_
*Ahead-Cap	* - Canyon (mit schwarzer Alu-Schraube)	 - _10g_
*Spacer	* - Carbon 15mm	 - _6g_
*Sattel * - SDG I Fly - _188g_(Option i. V. m. Variostütze: Selle Italia SLR XC - 180g)
*Sattelstütze	* - SDG I-Beam Micro 30,9 / 350mm - _246g_(Option: Kindshock LEV 30,9 / 435 / 150 - 588g )
*Sattelklemme	* - Canyon orange - _45g_
*Hinterachse	* - Syntace X-12 - _39g_
*Steuersatz	* - Cane Creek Fourty orange (ohne obere Lagerschale und unteres Lager, mit FSA Konus: 15g) - _46g_
*Sonstiges	* - Schaltzüge inkl. Außenhüllen + Scheuerhülsen - _114g_
*Pedale	* - DMR Vault	 - _423g_

*gesamt Touren-Setup: 15695g*

*Bikepark-LRS:
Laufrad v.* - Hope Pro 2, Sun Single Track, DT Comp, Messing Nippel, Schwalbe Textilband - _1030g_
*Laufrad h.* - Hope Pro 2, Sun Single Track, DT Comp, Alu Nippel, FRM Band - _1093g_
*Reifen v.	* -Schwalbe Muddy Mary DH 2.35 Vertstar - _1236g	_
*Reifen h.	* - Schwalbe Wicked Will DH 2.35 Trailstar - _1314g_
*Schläuche* - Schwalbe FR (180g) / Standard (210g) - _390g_
*Kassette* - Sram PG-970 11-23 - _181g_

*gesamt Bikepark-Setup: 16745g*


----------



## simdiem (15. September 2012)

Sehr sehr schönes Radl hast du dir aufgebaut!  

In welchem Modus hast du denn den Track Flip auf dem Photo?

LG Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schönes Radl hast du dir aufgebaut!
> 
> In welchem Modus hast du denn den Track Flip auf dem Photo?


Danke 
Der steht, wie fürs Touren geplant, auf 185/Hi. Laut Sag-Monitor habe ich so ~20% Sag. Ich muss mal kucken, wie der Hub am Dämpfer aussieht, fühlt sich nämlich nach mehr an...

Fahren konnte ich leider noch nicht, muss noch die hintere Bremse entlüften (habe die Leitung am Hebel gelöst wg. der Durchführung an der Wippe, der Elixir Hebel ging so durch), aber das Draufsitz-Feeling ist schonmal gut


----------



## christophersch (15. September 2012)

schaut richtig gut aus! 
Wenn da jetzt noch eine weiße Fox 40' Kashima und Formula Oval Bremsen dran wären, wäre es absolut perfekt!


----------



## Nduro (15. September 2012)

:thumbup:
Sieht gut aus. Das angegebene Gewicht ist gewogen oder errechnet.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (15. September 2012)

hier nochmal mein letzter stand


----------



## simdiem (15. September 2012)

@ Lord

Auch ein schickes Gerät hast du. Was ist dein Einsatzgebiet? Ich schätze mal reiner Downhill? 

PS: Bin morgen in Beerfelden. Sind noch ein paar andere FRX Fahrer anwesend außer rfmausi?


----------



## christophersch (15. September 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hier nochmal mein letzter stand



Verdammt fett!
ich glaube ich hab dich beim Dirtmasters mit dem Ding gesehen. Damals noch ohne Decals an der Gabel....

schick schick!


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. September 2012)

die decals habe ich erst deutlich später gekriegt, war schade, aber sie hat ja auch ohne funktioniert.

aber danke


----------



## pb12 (16. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Nicht das wir uns hier missverstehen. Ich meine kein hÃ¶rbares/stÃ¶rendes/antriebÃ¼bertÃ¶nendes schleifen in dem Sinne, sondern einfach, daÃ die Kette unten voll Ã¼ber den UmwerferkÃ¤fig gezogen wird (quasi wie Ã¼ber ne KeFÃ¼-Rolle) - bei kleinem KB und ab dem 2. grÃ¶Ãten Ritzel hinten. Wenn das bei dir nicht der Fall ist bitte mal gucken was du fÃ¼r einen Umwerfer hast.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Frank




hatte ich auch, hab dann einen X9 dreifach Umwerfer drangebaut, seit dem keine GerÃ¤usche mehr

â¬: hab eben nochmal die Feder ausgebaut; bei mir schlÃ¤gt der Umwerfer nicht am Sattelrohr an


----------



## DoubleU (16. September 2012)

pb12 schrieb:


> hatte ich auch, hab dann einen X9 dreifach Umwerfer drangebaut, seit dem keine GerÃ¤usche mehr
> 
> â¬: hab eben nochmal die Feder ausgebaut; bei mir schlÃ¤gt der Umwerfer nicht am Sattelrohr an




Hmm danke fÃ¼r das testen. Ist das dann evtl. doch ein Irrtum/Fehler von Canyon bzw. den Monteuren? Denn in der Teile-Liste auf der website steht ja heute immer noch, daÃ es ein 3-fach Umwerfer sein sollte.
Na ja, ich warte mal die Antwort von Canyon ab - die wie Ã¼blich dauert (oder auch schon mal Ã¶fter nie kommt), spez. wenn es Ã¼ber "ich hÃ¤tte gerne noch ne Klingel" hinausgeht.


----------



## dr.juggles (16. September 2012)

gabs beim frx rahmen schon mal probleme, im speziellen brüche?

gebrochene nerve rahmen gab es ja leider zuhauf.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (16. September 2012)

Bislang scheinen sich die Probleme auf Dämpferschrauben, undefiniertes Knacken und Lackierungen zu beschränken. 
Eigentlich also Kleinigkeiten, von Brüchen habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## dia-mandt (16. September 2012)

Die bremshebelstellung sieht alles andere als gesund aus.
Dorado am frx sieht dagegen sehr geil aus.


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. September 2012)

ja, das einsatzgebiet war rein dh. und die bremshebel sehen natürlich noch n bisschen steiler aus weil das hr nicht auf dem boden steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (16. September 2012)

Ich hab mich am winkel der hebel zur gabel orientiert und das sieht schon sehr steil aus.
Aber wenn du so keine probleme in den unterarmen/handgelenken hast.....gut


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. September 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> schaut richtig gut aus!
> Wenn da jetzt noch eine weiße Fox 40' Kashima und Formula Oval Bremsen dran wären, wäre es absolut perfekt!


Danke 
Aber mit der weißen 40 willst du mich doch nur ärgern, oder?!?     Weiß geht an dem Rahmen einfach gar nicht (meine Meinung, ich mag aber generell keine weißen Parts) und über eine Tech V2 meckern grenzt schon fast an Blasphemie 




Nduro schrieb:


> :thumbup:
> Sieht gut aus. Das angegebene Gewicht ist gewogen oder errechnet.
> Viel Spass damit.


Danke 
Das Gewicht ist gewogen UND errechnet  Ich habe *sämtliche* Einzelteile gewogen und sollte in der Liste eigentlich auch nichts vergessen haben (bis auf ein paar Milligramm Fett ), daher sollte das sehr genau hinkommen. Hat beim alten Rahmen in einem früheren Zustand auch auf 50g genau mit dem Hängewaagen-Ergebnis übereingestimmt.




LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hier nochmal mein letzter stand


Obwohl ich kein ausgesprochener USD-Freund bin, gefällt mir der Aufbau sehr gut!  Stealth-Optik mit ein Bisschen BÄMM


----------



## dia-mandt (16. September 2012)

At smubob

Warum hast du die leitung geöffnet?
Hättest doch einfach die wippe teilen können. Ab ich auch gemacht um das entlüften zu sparen.


----------



## CombiS (16. September 2012)

Hallo,
wie läuft denn die Demontage von Kurbel bzw. Innenlager ab, welchen Lagerschlüssel braucht man dazu?

Gruß Julian


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. September 2012)

kommt drauf an welche kurbel du hast. bei der e.thirteen bzw the hive musst du mit nem 8mm inbus die kurbelschraube lösen, dadurch wird auch die kurbel abgezogen. fürs innenlager brauchst du allerings den hive-schlüssel, da ist nix kompatibel. bei raceface wirds genauso gelöst, da kriegst du das lager allerdings mit nem hollowtechII schlüssel raus


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Warum hast du die leitung geöffnet?
> Hättest doch einfach die wippe teilen können. Ab ich auch gemacht um das entlüften zu sparen.


Wollte ich eigentlich auch, aber ich habe die Wippe am unteren Lager (dem im Unterrohr) nicht raus bekommen  und hatte dann keinen Bock, hier zu fragen, wie ihr das geschafft habt und dann einfach den *erstmal *schnellleren Weg gewählt...
Entlüften ist bei Hope ja auch ne ziemlich übersichtliche Sache.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. September 2012)

Man muss die zwei schrauben unter der wippe noch lösen und dann einen kleinen ruck....bam.
Ab ist sie.


----------



## othu (17. September 2012)

So, Anruf von Canyon:

- Alle Framkits sind halb/Halb
- das ist aber gar kein Problem und Canyon hat auf seiner Homepage auch keinen Fehler wenn Sie schreiben:


> Bitte beachte: Die FRX Framesets im Einzelverkauf sind schwarz lackiert und nicht anodisiert.


Der Hinterbau gehört nämlich gar nicht zu dem Rahmen sondern ist eine eigene Baugruppe!

Mensch bin ich blöd... ärger mich jetzt schon ein bisschen über mich selbst, da hätte ich drauf kommen müssen!!

Außerdem wurde ich ausführlich darüber belehrt, dass ich die Garantie verliere wenn ich den Rahmen entlacke. Ups...

Und überhaupt, andere Rahmen als anodisierte und/oder teilanodisierte gibt es ja auch gar nicht mehr (auf meine Nachfrage,
warum L Räder in weiß und raw von der Homepage dann noch als lieferbar angegeben werden, kam er auch etwas ins straucheln)


Auf jeden Fall war er etwas überrascht, dass ich mich mit dieser Aussage nicht zufrieden geben mag und will jetzt nochmal
Rücksprache mit "der Leitung" nehmen....


----------



## der_erce (17. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau gehört nämlich gar nicht zu dem Rahmen sondern ist eine eigene Baugruppe!



Ja und? Du kaufst ja auch keine Frame-BAUGRUPPE sondern ein FRAME*SET*! Da kann die Aussage mehr als Missverstanden werden. Im übrigen steht dort auch FrameSETS und nicht RahmenBaugruppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (17. September 2012)

Ntürlich ist das Quatsch!
Ist aber auch wurscht: zusammengefasst muss man einfach sagen: Canyon will mir in keinem Punkt entgegenkommen.


----------



## psx0407 (17. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Canyon will mir in keinem Punkt entgegenkommen.


oder andersrum:
das was du dir wünscht, hat canyon nicht im programm.
ich glaube, das verhältnis von dir zu canyon ist schon so zerrüttet, daß canyon dir gar nichts mehr recht machen kann.
an deiner stelle würde ich die marke wechseln und deine sonderwünsche versuchsweise bei einem anderen versender adressieren, oder kein versender, dann aber teurer.

psx0407


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Man muss die zwei schrauben unter der wippe noch lösen und dann einen kleinen ruck....bam.
> Ab ist sie.


Zwei kleine Schrauben...?  Ich wollte nur die Wippe am Hauptrahmen lösen und hoch klappen, nicht die Wippe zerlegen!




othu schrieb:


> So, Anruf von Canyon:
> 
> - Mist
> - Mist
> ...


Ohje, die stellen sich ja echt 1000 mal blöder dran als nötig 
Ich würde sagen, du hättest einfach direkt ein Komplettbike mit weißem Rahmen bestellen sollen oder dich mit den Decals und der Beschichtung des Rawrange anfreunden müssen... da hättest du eine Menge Nerven gespart.


----------



## simdiem (17. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, du hättest einfach direkt ein Komplettbike mit weißem Rahmen bestellen sollen oder dich mit den Decals und der Beschichtung des Rawrange anfreunden müssen... da hättest du eine Menge Nerven gespart.



Word 

Wenn er ein Speedzone kaufen würde in Raw und die Anbauteile vertickt, dann müsste er doch noch günstiger wegkommen, als wenn er das Frameset einzeln verkaufen würde. oder 

Gruß Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wenn er ein Speedzone kaufen würde in Raw und die Anbauteile vertickt, dann müsste er doch noch günstiger wegkommen, als wenn er das Frameset einzeln verkaufen würde. oder


Das sowieso, aber er wollte halt "echtes" raw, also ohne Beschichtung drauf, haben. Dabei sieht das auch mit Beschichtung so GUT aus


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2012)

Ach übrigens... ich habe die ganzen Originalteile mal gewogen und alles in eine Exceltabelle eingetragen. Gewicht im Auslieferungszustand (also ohne Pedale): 17,16kg - das auf der Website angegebene Gewicht (17,05kg) kommt also echt gut hin, trotz Rahmengröße L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duD3 (17. September 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hier nochmal mein letzter stand


 
schickes teil


----------



## simdiem (17. September 2012)

*An alle die eine weiße Code haben:*

Ich möchte gerne den hinteren Elixirsattel gegen einen Code Sattel tauschen. Ich habe zuhause schon 2 schwarze Code Sättel daliegen, doch ein zweiter weißer anstelle von 2 schwarzen gefällt mir besser an meinem Bike. 

Hat jemand Lust seinen weißen Code Sattel gegen einen oder zwei schwarze Code Sättel zu tauschen? 

Oder gibt es jemanden, der seinen weißen Code Sattel gegen einen weißen Elixirsattel tauschen möchte? 

Gegenangebote sind auch herzlich willkommen!

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> *An alle die eine weiße Code haben:*
> 
> Ich möchte gerne den hinteren Elixirsattel gegen einen Code Sattel tauschen.
> [...]
> Gegenangebote sind auch herzlich willkommen!


Du kannst meine komplette Bremse kaufen, dir den Code Sattel mopsen und die dann entstehende "reine" Elixir wieder verkaufen


----------



## CombiS (17. September 2012)

Hey, Danke für die Antwort.

Ich habe das FRX 9.0, mit den E-thirteen Kurbeln, also brauche ich zwingend das Spezialwerkzeug... Schade

Gruß Juls


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das sowieso, aber er wollte halt "echtes" raw, also ohne Beschichtung drauf, haben. Dabei sieht das auch mit Beschichtung so GUT aus




geil 

sei froh, dass eine beschichtung über dem raw ist.

ich hatte mal einen komplett raw rahmen ohne zusatz, der ist mit der zeit schon ganz schön vergammelt.
kann natürlich auch sein, dass jemand diese optik ala intense raw gefällt.
der vorteil von raw, kleine kratzerchen etc kannste leicht rauspolieren.


----------



## raybones (17. September 2012)

Servus Zusammen,

Ich bin 180 cm groß (Schrittlänge 86 cm) und hab mir ein torque frx speedzone in M bestellt. Einsatzzweck hauptsächlich Bikepark.

Nachdem ich in diesem Fred ein wenig mitgelesen habe, bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher ob L nicht doch besser wäre.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Gibt es hier vielleicht jemanden mit ähnlicher Körpergröße und einem Speedzone in M?


----------



## Nduro (17. September 2012)

@raybones, habe zwar ein Rockzone, bin aber von der Körpergröße ungefähr so groß wie du. ( etwas größer)
Habe das Bike in große M und bin happy damit. Bisher aber noch kein Bikepark, nur Hometrails. Kommt immer auf deine Vorliebe an.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zwei kleine Schrauben...?  Ich wollte nur die Wippe am Hauptrahmen lösen und hoch klappen, nicht die Wippe zerlegen!
> 
> 
> Ohje, die stellen sich ja echt 1000 mal blöder dran als nötig
> Ich würde sagen, du hättest einfach direkt ein Komplettbike mit weißem Rahmen bestellen sollen oder dich mit den Decals und der Beschichtung des Rawrange anfreunden müssen... da hättest du eine Menge Nerven gespart.



Ohne die zwei schrauben zu lösen, kannst du die wippe aber nicht öffnen, um die leitung da durch zu legen.


----------



## haedillus malus (18. September 2012)

Hier bekommst Du alles (incl. Sonderanfertigungen):

http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shopsystem/

Vorsicht: 
Ich bin da mal leicht ausgetickt und habe sämtliche (soll heißen: ohne Ausnahme alle!) Schrauben/Bolzen/Unterlegscheiben etc. am Bike incl. sämtlicher Komponenten auf Titan umgestellt und war danach ca. EUR 750,00 los.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Normaler speichenschlüssel.
> 
> Weiß jemand, wo man eine andere schraube für die obere dämpferaufnahme herbekommt.
> Evtl. sogar aus titan?!
> Habe zwar schrauben mit senkkopf gefunden, aber die hatten alle ein durchgehendes gewinde. Das finden die buchsen wohl nicht so gut!


----------



## fatal_error (18. September 2012)

Moin, 

bin auch genau 1,80 mit Schrittlänge 86 cm 

und was für ein Rad ..... Speedzone in M 

freu dich auf dein frx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (18. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Hier bekommst Du alles (incl. Sonderanfertigungen):
> 
> http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shopsystem/
> 
> ...



Und was hast an Gewicht gespart?


----------



## haedillus malus (18. September 2012)

Weiß ich leider nicht mehr so genau, das war 2008 bei meinem alten ALUTECH Bike.

Die Gewichtsersparnis stand jedenfalls in keinem Verhältnis zum finanziellen Aufwand.

Ich meine, es wären so um die 300 - 350 g gewesen, kann mich aber vertun.

Gruss Frank



der_erce schrieb:


> Und was hast an Gewicht gespart?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sei froh, dass eine beschichtung über dem raw ist.


Bin ich auch. Zumal die Beschichtung mittlerweile wesentlich "unsichtbarer" ist als die alte, die ich am Torque FR Rahmen hatte, die war milchiger und hatte einen leichten Grünstich...
Ich habe auch einen Rahmen in komplett nackt, der ist allerdings poliert, dadurch in die Oberfläche deutlich haltbarer und besser sauber zu halten. Ist auch nur mein Straßenhobel, viel mehr als Staub und mal ein paar Dreckspritzer kommt da nicht dran.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ohne die zwei schrauben zu lösen, kannst du die wippe aber nicht öffnen, um die leitung da durch zu legen.


Mein Plan war, die Wippe nur am Hauptrahmen zu lösen... geht das gar nicht?  Ich konnte auf der Explosionszeichnung keinen Grund finden, warum das nicht gehen sollte. Die Wippe komplett zu zerlegen wollte ich mir sparen...




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Hier bekommst Du alles (incl. Sonderanfertigungen):
> 
> http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shopsystem/


Dort werde ich demnächst auch mal wieder ein paar Sachen bestellen 


Ich habe jetzt alle Spacer (15mm) unter dem Vorbau, so passt es ganz gut mit den Shiftern. Die Front ist aber nun noch 5mm höher als beim FR, obwohl ich eigentlich eher weiter runter wollte


----------



## rüttelmonster (18. September 2012)

Hallo FRX'ler,
auch ich gehöre bald dazu und habe folgende Frage zur Kompatibilität im vorderen Antrieb:
FRX 2012
Shimano slx 2fach Umwerfer fd m655 e-type
22 + 36 KB
Blackspire stinger e-type 

Passt das so zusammen?

Vielen Dank für Infos.


----------



## luxaltera (18. September 2012)

so mein Dropzone in gr. S ist beinahe unterwegs. innerhalb von einer Woche nach der bestellung versandfertig gemacht. Soweit so gut!! Ich werde mich dann mal in das Wartezimmer begeben.


----------



## dia-mandt (18. September 2012)

At smubob.

An jeder seite sind so "trichter" die in den rahmen rein kommen. Die sitzen vor dem lager.
Die musst du rausziehen und die sind mit der wippe verbunden.
Ohne die schrauben zu lösen, kann du die wippe nicht hoch klappen am hauptlager.
Aber ist ja jetzt eh wurst, weil du es ja anders gemacht hast.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. September 2012)

rüttelmonster schrieb:


> Hallo FRX'ler,
> auch ich gehöre bald dazu und habe folgende Frage zur Kompatibilität im vorderen Antrieb:
> FRX 2012
> Shimano slx 2fach Umwerfer fd m655 e-type
> ...


Nein, da passt leider gar nichts zusammen...! Ich habe genau diesen Umwerfer bei mir montiert und wollte auch die gleiche KB-Kombi fahren. Mit diesem Umwerfer geht aber leider das 22er KB nicht, weil es bei einer 11-32er Kassette bis zum zweitgrößten Ritzel hoch schleift. Laut Timebandit schleift es bei einem 24er erst am dem 5., ich habe jetzt (übergangsweise) ein 26er montiert, damit geht es sehr gut (schleift erst auf dem kleinsten). Du musst wohl entweder einen 2-fach Umwerfer für größere Kettenblätter nehmen oder mit einem kleinen KB >22 Z. leben. Der FD M-655 E ist nur für 36er gebaut, deshalb ist das Leitblech kürzer und flacher, das ist ansich gut, aber an der Canyon Aufnahme funktioniert es leider nicht ganz so wie gedacht.
Der Blackspire Stinger passt aus mindestens einem Grund nicht: Der Umwerfer wird bei allen neueren Torques am Hinterbau befestigt, das kollidiert mit der Aufnahme am Stinger. Falls du die ISCG-Version des Stinger nehmen wolltest, geht es doppelt nicht, denn der Umwerfer-Adapter darf nicht gleichzeitig mit dem ISCG-Adapter verwendet werden. Den Umwerfer am Stinger montieren und den Umwerfer-Adapter am Rahmen weglassen geht auch nicht, weil ja der Zug-Gegenhalter am Hinterbau ist. Die einzige Kettenführung, die aktuell einwandfrei (und ohne Gebastel) funktioniert ist der Canyon Chainguide, der anstelle des ISCG-Adapters montiert wird. Da sollte aber 2013 etwas neues kommen... man kann im Eurobike-Vorschau-auf-2013-PDF an einem Strive eine E.13 Custom Führung sehen, deren Grundplatte wohl an den Canyon Standard angepasst ist (vermute ich).




dia-mandt schrieb:


> An jeder seite sind so "trichter" die in den rahmen rein kommen. Die sitzen vor dem lager.
> Die musst du rausziehen und die sind mit der wippe verbunden.
> Ohne die schrauben zu lösen, kann du die wippe nicht hoch klappen am hauptlager.
> Aber ist ja jetzt eh wurst, weil du es ja anders gemacht hast.


Ja, die Trichter habe ich auf der Skizze gesehen. Ich hätte gedacht, dass ich die so raus bekomme.
JETZT ist es egal, ja. Aber ich will ja für die Zukunft Bescheid wissen 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt alle Spacer (15mm) unter dem Vorbau, so passt es ganz gut mit den Shiftern. *Die Front ist aber nun noch 5mm höher als beim FR*, obwohl ich eigentlich eher weiter runter wollte


Das ist übrigens Schwachsinn... die Front ist etwa genau so hoch wie beim FR, nur baut anscheinend die obere Lagerschale des Cane Creek flacher als die des FSA, deshalb 1 Spacer mehr als nur die Differenz der Steuerrohrlängen...


----------



## Coyote- (18. September 2012)

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand bei Gelegenheit mal die Überstandshöhe jeweils mit der High und Low Einstellung bei einem M Rahmen ausmessen. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gerry. (18. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zuerst nochmal eine Frage in eigener Sache: wie sieht es denn bei den Singlecrown-Fahrern mit der Freigängigkeit des Lenkers >90° aus? Bei mir stoßen da die Unterkanten der Shifter (im Bereich der Klemmung des großen Hebels bei den X0-Triggern) gegen das Oberrohr  Habe sogar schon eine kleine Macke drin, weil ich damit anfangs nicht gerechnet hatte  Ich werde jetzt mal schauen, wie viel der Lenker hoch muss, um da in einen sicheren Bereich zu kommen. Evtl. kann ich auch die Shifter noch ein paar mm anders ausrichten, damut das besser passt.
> Die Sache, die ich im Hinterkopf hatte (den originalen Spike 777 zu montieren, welcher noch ein paar mm flacher als mein Reverse ist, zu montieren) kann ich damit wohl völlig vergessen



Hi,

ich habe bei Größe L genau das gleiche Problem. Leider ist bei mit der Gabelschaft schon gekürzt, daher kann ich den Vorbau nicht höher legen. Einzige Abhilfe wäre ein Lenker mit mehr rise.

Die Bremsen und Schaltung flacher stellen, bringt auch erst in der waagrechten Position eine Verbesserung. Dann ist es aber nicht mehr fahrbar.

Macken habe ich zum Glück noch keine, aber Kratzer...
Da hat Canyon wohl nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht. Mich wundert echt, dass sowas nicht vorher auffällt und ein Lenker mit mehr rise verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (18. September 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe bei Größe L genau das gleiche Problem. Leider ist bei mit der Gabelschaft schon gekürzt, daher kann ich den Vorbau nicht höher legen. Einzige Abhilfe wäre ein Lenker mit mehr rise.
> 
> ...



Hey Gerry, 

fährst du noch deinen DB Air? Hast du das Problem mit der Progressivität in den Griff bekommen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## gerry. (18. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey Gerry,
> 
> fährst du noch deinen DB Air? Hast du das Problem mit der Progressivität in den Griff bekommen?
> 
> Gruß Simon



Hi,

ja den Dämpfer fahre ich noch. Ist immer noch zu progressiv, trotz Sprüngen aus 1,5m ins flat. 

Ich bin gespannt wie sich die neuen FRX Modelle mit dem CCDB Air schlagen. Laut Cane Creek sollte ja für 2013 nichts am Dämpfer geändert werden. Dann verbaut Canyon entweder getunte Dämpfer, die Kunden haben ein Bike mit sehr progressiven Federungsverhalten, oder ich bekomms nicht hin den Dämpfer richtig zu nutzen


----------



## Stromberg (18. September 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja den Dämpfer fahre ich noch. Ist immer noch zu progressiv, trotz Sprüngen aus 1,5m ins flat.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt wie sich die neuen FRX Modelle mit dem CCDB Air schlagen. Laut Cane Creek sollte ja für 2013 nichts am Dämpfer geändert werden. Dann verbaut Canyon entweder getunte Dämpfer, die Kunden haben ein Bike mit sehr progressiven Federungsverhalten, oder ich bekomms nicht hin den Dämpfer richtig zu nutzen


Hab ich was verpasst; welche Modelle haben nen DBA?


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. September 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja den Dämpfer fahre ich noch. Ist immer noch zu progressiv, trotz Sprüngen aus 1,5m ins flat.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt wie sich die neuen FRX Modelle mit dem CCDB Air schlagen. Laut Cane Creek sollte ja für 2013 nichts am Dämpfer geändert werden. Dann verbaut Canyon entweder getunte Dämpfer, die Kunden haben ein Bike mit sehr progressiven Federungsverhalten, oder ich bekomms nicht hin den Dämpfer richtig zu nutzen



Hast du die Hubasunutzung denn auch nachgemessen? Vielleicht ist die Kolbenstange halt einfach länger.


----------



## raybones (18. September 2012)

@Nduro
 @Fatal Error

Alles klar, Vielen Dank
Das hört sich so an als hätte ich mit M die richtige Rahmengröße.


----------



## dia-mandt (18. September 2012)

Das mit dem ccdb air wundert mich nicht.
Die tester der freeride haben es auch nicht geschafft, den ordentlich abzustimmen.
Im labor ganz gut aber im bike das gegenteil.
Der vivid air ist da um welten besser.
Kenne den vivid aus eigener erfahrung. Das ding rockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry. (18. September 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hast du die Hubasunutzung denn auch nachgemessen? Vielleicht ist die Kolbenstange halt einfach länger.



Ja Hub habe ich nachgemessen. Es bleiben meistens 1cm Hub übrig. Minimal waren es ca. 8mm.

Was aber auffällig war, als ich ins Luftkissen gesprungen bin, habe ich den Hub vollkommen ausgenutzt. Das lässt auf eine Überdämpfung der Highspeedstufe schließen. Denn mit einer länger anhaltenden Krafteinwirkung wie im Landebereich auf ein Luftkissen, hat der Dämpfer genügend seit um komplett nachzugeben. Im Gegensatz zu schnellen Schlägen auf der Strecke, da wird der Ölfluss zu stark gehemmt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. September 2012)

1cm Hub ist aber übel zumindest wenn das im Bikepark ist weil dann fährst du ganz schön viel Fw ungenutzt spazieren. Schonmal versucht die hsc und vielleicht auch lsc weit bis ganz rauszudrehen?


----------



## christophersch (18. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst; welche Modelle haben nen DBA?



Dropzone, Flowmotion und Trailflow.


----------



## simdiem (19. September 2012)

Morgen alle zusammen.

Es gibt etwas, das ich gerne nochmal aufgreifen möchte. Vor einiger Zeit, lassen wir es 2 Monate sein, war für eine kurze Zeit die Idee für ein FRX-Bikepark Treffen aufgekommen. Leider ist dies damals im Sande verlaufen. Schade eigentlich.

Da mittlerweile aber fast jeder von Canyon beliefert worden ist, sogar Smubob  , ist es an der Zeit einen neuen Anlauf zu starten, bevor die Bikeparks schließen und die Saison vorbei ist. 

Besteht von eurer Seite aus Interesse? Man müsste sich auf einen Tag und den Bikepark einigen. 
Jeder der Interesse hat, könnte einen Vorschlag machen, auf etwas einigen müsste man sich ja sowieso  

Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Samstag oder Sonntag, welcher ist mir ziemlich egal, ein trockener wäre mir recht. Bikepark wäre aufgrund der Nähe Beerfelden optimal, bin aber auch für etwas neues offen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## christophersch (19. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Morgen alle zusammen.
> 
> Es gibt etwas, das ich gerne nochmal aufgreifen möchte. Vor einiger Zeit, lassen wir es 2 Monate sein, war für eine kurze Zeit die Idee für ein FRX-Bikepark Treffen aufgekommen. Leider ist dies damals im Sande verlaufen. Schade eigentlich.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch Interesse. Nur musste ich eben Beerfelden googlen.
Also ich bin ab 30sten diesen Monats bis 8ten nächsten Monats noch weg. In der Nähe vom Tegernsee/südlich von München. Rad habe ich auch dabei, nur muss ich mal gucken, wo man da fahren kann. Lengries war ich vor einigen Jahren, da wollte ich noch mal hin. Und irgendwo in der Nähe sollte auch ein neuer Park stehen. Samerberg glaube ich war's. Wenn zufällig jemand aus diesem Thread in der Nähe sein sollte, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn er mich begleiten täte 

Zum Treffen: Da ich aus Hamburg komme ist Beerfelden schon arg weit für mich uns es lohnt sich nicht für einen Tag hochzufahren. Winterberg, Willingen oder Harz wäre da deutlich angenehmer und da würde sich sicherlich auch der eine oder andere Kollege von mir anschließen und es kommt Sprittechnisch nicht allzu teuer.

Bin aber für alles offen und würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn das Treffen zustande käme.

grüße aus HH
-Christopher


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Beerfelden wäre halt schon sehr Zentral in Deutschland. Für mich wäre es vermutlich okay. Sind ca 220km. Nach Bischofsmais bin ich jetzt auch shcon 2x gefahren udn das waren auch 200km Einfach! Ochsenkopf wäre vielleicht noch auf gleicher Höhe etwas östlicher


----------



## visualex (19. September 2012)

Hallo,

wenn es passt, würde ich mich bei einer Bikepark-Session mit meinem Rockzone gerne anschließen. In Frage kommen würde da für mich Winterberg, Willingen, Wahrsteiner Bikepark, Malmedy. Wobei ich bei den letzten beiden noch nicht war.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## dia-mandt (19. September 2012)

also beerfelden sind 260km von köln.
nicht wenig.
willingen wären für mich nur 170km, winterberg 130km.


----------



## Bike_Ride (19. September 2012)

Find ich ne richtig gute Idee. Ich bin dafür!
Mir wäre allerdings auch Winterberg/Willingen am liebsten.
Beerfelden ist leider zu weit für nen Tagesausflug...


----------



## Bike_Ride (19. September 2012)

Edit - Doppeltgemoppelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (19. September 2012)

Also wenn ich zwischen Winterberg und Willingen entscheiden müsste wäre mir Willingen lieber, da es 70 km weniger zu fahren sind. HN-Willingen 240 km einfach. 

Bis jetzt ist schon mehrmals der Bikepark Willingen gefallen. 

Ich werde mal abwarten wer sich noch alles meldet und dann heute Abend eine Liste der Nennungen machen.



visualex schrieb:


> wenn es passt, würde ich mich bei einer Bikepark-Session mit meinem Rockzone gerne anschließen. In Frage kommen würde da für mich Winterberg, Willingen, Wahrsteiner Bikepark, Malmedy. Wobei ich bei den letzten beiden noch nicht war.



@ Alex: Jeder ist willkommen, je mehr, desto besser!


----------



## dia-mandt (19. September 2012)

willingen ist sehr beliebt bei frx fahrern. sehe da immer wieder welche mit speedzones.


----------



## Bike_Ride (19. September 2012)

Joa die Freeride ist halt auch einfach cool und mega flowig.
Macht unheimlich viel Spaß!
Dafür gehts auf der DH halt richtig zur Sache...


----------



## christophersch (19. September 2012)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Joa die Freeride ist halt auch einfach cool und mega flowig.
> Macht unheimlich viel Spaß!
> Dafür gehts auf der DH halt richtig zur Sache...



Bin ich auch dafür. Obwohl ich nach der A-Line wohl mächtig verdorben bin


----------



## Bike_Ride (19. September 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Bin ich auch dafür. Obwohl ich nach der A-Line wohl mächtig verdorben bin



Ach, du Kanada verwöhnter Mensch, du


----------



## dia-mandt (19. September 2012)

der downhill ist super.
wenn man einmal die linie kennt, fährt der sich auch flowig.
die freeride strecke ist aber auch top. gute sprünge etc.


----------



## DoubleU (19. September 2012)

Hier, das ist die Antwort von Canyon die ich nach nur einer Woche bzgl. des Problems mit dem Umwerfer bekommen habe (das die Kette unten auf dem Käfig wie auf einer KeFü-Rolle schleift - bei kleinem KB und schon ab dem 2. größten Ritzel hinten). Das ist doch ne Antwort auf eine völlig andere Frage bzw. keine Antwort oder (blödsinnige will ich noch nicht sagen...)? Das hat doch mit dem einstellen der Schaltung und auch mit SAG absolut nichts zu tun, wenn man bedenkt wo der Umwerfer befestigt ist!? Der faselt doch hier von nem ganz anderen schleifen der Kette, nämlich horizontalem, aufgrund falscher Schaltungseinstellung oder wie seht ihr das? Der hat doch das Problem gar nicht verstanden - so deute ich das zumindest?! Vor allem hat doch hier auch schon jemand gepostet, daß ein X9-3fach Umwerfer geholfen hat.


"Sehr geehrter Herr Schlagmichtot,

vielen  Dank für Ihre E-Mail, bezüglich des schleifenden Umwerfers.

Das  Problem ist uns bekannt, lässt sich jedoch auf den Torque FRX nur durch eine  Einfach Kurbel lösen.

Der Grund ist, dass der Umwerfer für eigentlich für  einen SAG von 30% eingestellt werden müsste.
Dies ist in der Montage nicht  richtig abbildbar.
Hinzu kommt noch ein relativ langes Leitblech, welche in  der Kombination zum Schleifen führt.

Es ist definitiv der richtige  Umwerfer verbaut, aber der S3 Standard erlaubt kein sauberes Einstellen der  Schaltung.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten. Sollten Sie  weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer wieder an uns wenden.
Mit  freundlichen Grüßen,

Servicecenter


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Öhm.. X9-Dreifach stimmt nicht ganz. X0 - Dreifach stand auf der HP..ist aber ein Zweifach, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Das war wohl ein Fehler (einer von wenigen ) von Canyon.

OT: Willst die Kundennummer drin lassen und deinen Namen vertuschen?


----------



## DoubleU (19. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Öhm.. X9-Dreifach stimmt nicht ganz. X0 - Dreifach stand auf der HP..ist aber ein Zweifach, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Das war wohl ein Fehler (einer von wenigen ) von Canyon.
> 
> OT: Willst die Kundennummer drin lassen und deinen Namen vertuschen?



Danke für den Hinweis mit der Kundenummer, aber Schlagmichtot ist nicht mein Name. 

Und ja, auf der HP steht noch immer X0-3fach, aber hier hat eienr berichtet, daß er nen X9-§fach eingebaut hat (statt des X0 2fach) und das so funktionierte. Ich hätte nur gerne von Canyon ne qualifizierte Stellungnahme dazu und das scheint mir zumindest keine zu sein. Evtl. irre ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Ich weiß dass Smubob grad am werkeln ist und dass Timebandit sagte, dass es ne x0-zweifach ist. Von ner x9 n-fach hab ich noch nix gelesen. Muss aber nix heißen. Smubob hatte aber nen SLX versucht einzubauen....


----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

Wieso?

Es ist doch genau die Erklärung für Dein Problem, welches Du hier einige Seiten vorher beschrieben hast!

Das haben auch andere Bikes mit abknickendem Sitzrohr.

Zum Beispiel mein UZZI VP, da gab es von INTENSE sogar einen extra Adapter, um den Umwerfer (E-Type)  nach hinten unten schräger zu stellen, womit das Problem gelöst ist.

Der Adapter würde z.B. auch auf das FRX passen, da einfache Rohr-Klemmung.

Scheint aber vom Markt, ich habe noch so ein Teil hier liegen (brauche ich z.Zt. nicht dank Hammerschmidt ).




DoubleU schrieb:


> Hier, das ist die Antwort von Canyon die ich nach nur einer Woche bzgl. des Problems mit dem Umwerfer bekommen habe (das die Kette unten auf dem Käfig wie auf einer KeFü-Rolle schleift - bei kleinem KB und schon ab dem 2. größten Ritzel hinten). Das ist doch ne Antwort auf eine völlig andere Frage bzw. keine Antwort oder (blödsinnige will ich noch nicht sagen...)? Das hat doch mit dem einstellen der Schaltung und auch mit SAG absolut nichts zu tun, wenn man bedenkt wo der Umwerfer befestigt ist!? Der faselt doch hier von nem ganz anderen schleifen der Kette, nämlich horizontalem, aufgrund falscher Schaltungseinstellung oder wie seht ihr das? Der hat doch das Problem gar nicht verstanden - so deute ich das zumindest?! Vor allem hat doch hier auch schon jemand gepostet, daß ein X9-3fach Umwerfer geholfen hat.
> 
> 
> "Sehr geehrter Herr Schlagmichtot,
> ...


----------



## DoubleU (19. September 2012)

Ich bin nicht so sicher, denn der Hinweis bzgl. des SAGs ist in dem Zusammenhang an dem Bike mMn völliger Humbug. Da ändert sich bei geändertem SAG mal so gut wie gar nichts (oder überhaupt nix) was das schleifen unten angeht. Und auch der Hinweis auf die LÄNGE des Leitblechs und das einstellen der Schaltung lässt doch eher den Schluss zu, daß der Canyon-Guy von horizontalem schleifen redet. Die Lösung "ein Kettenblatt" ist ja wohl auch ein schlechter Scherz, wenn man dann eh keinen Umwerfer hat...
Ich bin absolut nciht sicher, ob der das richtig verstanden hat. 
Evtl. gibt es ja noch andere Meinungen - mein posting war eh mehr als Frage zu verstehen.


----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

@DoubleU:

Zunächst gehe ich doch davon aus, dass der Umwerfer beim FRX nicht am Hinterbau montiert ist oder doch??

Ich verstehe das schon so, dass seitens CANYON von vertikalem Schleifen (Kette schleift unten auf dem Umwerferblech) die Rede ist.

Beim Einfedern (SAG) läuft die Kette doch nach hinten höher, so dass das Problem geringer wird oder gar nicht mehr besteht. Ohne Einfedern schleift es.

Somit hätte CANYON allerdings schreiben müssen, dass der Umwerfer auf einen SAG von ca. 30 % eingestellt *IST*, nicht eingestellt *WERDEN MÜSSTE*.

Es liegt m.E. halt wirklich am unten steiler werdenem Sitzrohr, somit baut der Umwerfer natürlich hinten höher, weil nicht auf das steile Sitzrohr abgestimmt.

Dadurch könnte ein längeres Leitblech den Effekt verstärken.

Ich finde zum Teufel noch mal im ganzen www diesen blöden INTENSE Adapter nicht mehr, das wäre eure Lösung. Ich schicke mal eine mail an SHOCKER DISTRIBUTION, ob die den noch liefern können und setze euch in Kenntnis.

Das mit dem einen Kettenblatt ist allerdings ein schlechter Scherz von CANYON, da würde ich mich auch vera***** fühlen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## DoubleU (19. September 2012)

Aber das ist doch der Punkt. Der Umwerfer ist doch gar nicht am Sitzrohr befestigt, sondern an der Strebe, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Du bist doch der Schrauber-Kumpel von Bone-Breaker. Du kennst doch das Rockzone.


----------



## simdiem (19. September 2012)

Das ist die Lösung zu eurem Umwerferproblem: Zumindest für das Problem des schleifens am horizontalen Verbindungsblech zw. innerem und äußeren Leitblech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

@DoubleU:

Die Kurbel hatten wir noch nicht ab, so genau habe ich mir den Tretlagerbereich noch nicht angesehen, das Bike steht ja nicht bei mir.

Du hast aber in jedem Falle damit Recht, dass der Umwerfer überhaupt nicht am Sitzrohr befestigt ist (hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung), *also vergessen wir meine letzen beiden Beiträge am besten.
*

Ich gucke mir das mal kurzfristig an, was die da für eine Konstruktion gewählt haben und packe schon mal den "DREMEL" aus. 

Ah, siemdiem war schneller und hat bereits die Lösung!!


----------



## simdiem (19. September 2012)

So wird der Umwerferadapter montiert:


----------



## DoubleU (19. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> So wird der Umwerferadapter montiert:



Das Teil ist bei mir verbaut, wenn ich das aus der Erinnerung richtig parat habe, aber du sagst ja auch das wäre nur bei horizontalem, d.h. rechts und links schleifen hilfreich. Diesbezüglich hab ich ja keine Probleme. Bei mir ist es nur so, daß fast über den ganzen Kassettenbereich bei kleinem KB die untere Begrenzung des Umwerfers als unfreiwillige obere "KeFü-Rolle" fungiert.


----------



## simdiem (19. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das ist die Lösung zu eurem Umwerferproblem: Zumindest* für das Problem des schleifens am horizontalen Verbindungsblech* zw. innerem und äußeren Leitblech.





DoubleU schrieb:


> Das Teil ist bei mir verbaut, wenn ich das aus der Erinnerung richtig parat habe, *aber du sagst ja auch das wäre nur bei horizontalem, d.h. rechts und links schleifen hilfreich.*



  Das hab ich nicht gesagt. Lies oben nochmal das Fett markierte.

Jetzt überleg dir mal in Ruhe, was es wohl für einen Effekt auf die Position des Umwerfers hat, wenn man die Löcher in der Adaperplatte nach unten hin verlängert...



> Bei mir ist es nur so, daß fast über den ganzen Kassettenbereich bei kleinem KB die untere Begrenzung des Umwerfers als unfreiwillige obere "KeFü-Rolle" fungiert.



Dessen bin ich mir voll bewusst und da bist du nicht der einzige, der davon betroffen ist/war. Deswegen meine HIlfestellung.

Gruß Simon


----------



## DoubleU (19. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht gesagt. Lies oben nochmal das Fett markierte.
> 
> Jetzt überleg dir mal in Ruhe, was es wohl für einen Effekt auf die Position des Umwerfers hat, wenn man die Löcher in der Adaperplatte nach unten hin verlängert...
> 
> ...



Alles klar, ich hab auf dem phone nicht gesehen, daß du das Teil bearbeitet hast. Und das andere hatte ich aus der Erinnerung falsch zitiert. Du redest ja vom horizontalen Verbindungsblech und nicht vom horizontalen schleifen. Ich hatte mich ohnehin gefragt was das horizontal bringen soll, aber dir das einfach mal so geglaubt hehe.


----------



## simdiem (19. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich hab auf dem phone nicht gesehen, daß du das Teil bearbeitet hast. Und das andere hatte ich aus der Erinnerung falsch zitiert. Du redest ja vom horizontalen Verbindungsblech *und nicht vom horizontalen schleifen.*



Doch ich rede vom horizontalen Schleifen der Kette am horizontalen Verbindungsblech.
Ich rede von dem Blech, wo in meinem Photo oben die Kette drumrumhängt. Und da schleift es ja auch bei dir und Smubob.


----------



## DoubleU (19. September 2012)

Halt, Stop! ;-)
Es war doch schon alles klar bei meinem letzten posting. Trotzdem ist es vertikales schleifen am horizontalem Blech und so meintest di es ja auch. Danke auf jeden Fall.


----------



## der_erce (19. September 2012)

Köstlich


----------



## Timebandit (19. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Hier, das ist die Antwort von Canyon die ich nach nur einer Woche bzgl. des Problems mit dem Umwerfer bekommen habe (das die Kette unten auf dem Käfig wie auf einer KeFü-Rolle schleift - bei kleinem KB und schon ab dem 2. größten Ritzel hinten). Das ist doch ne Antwort auf eine völlig andere Frage bzw. keine Antwort oder (blödsinnige will ich noch nicht sagen...)? Das hat doch mit dem einstellen der Schaltung und auch mit SAG absolut nichts zu tun, wenn man bedenkt wo der Umwerfer befestigt ist!? Der faselt doch hier von nem ganz anderen schleifen der Kette, nämlich horizontalem, aufgrund falscher Schaltungseinstellung oder wie seht ihr das? Der hat doch das Problem gar nicht verstanden - so deute ich das zumindest?! Vor allem hat doch hier auch schon jemand gepostet, daß ein X9-3fach Umwerfer geholfen hat.
> 
> 
> "Sehr geehrter Herr Schlagmichtot,
> ...




 Geile Antwort. Deshalb hab ich mich selbst der Sache angenommen und Canyon nicht damit konfrontiert. Mit der Antwort haben sich die Jungs mal wieder selbst ins Abseits gestellt. Hier wird schlicht und ergreifend eine andere Montagepatte benötigt. Und zwar ein, welche den Umwerfer um nur wenige Millimeter nach Unten versetzt. Dies ist aber scheinbar kostentechnisch nicht darstellbar. Beim normalen Torque meiner Frau passt alles. Und das Problem sollte für einen Bikeingenieur eine Aufgabe für die Mittagspause sein. Naja, ich kann damit leben und wie bereits gesagt, auf dem kleinen KB fahre ich selten tiefer als das 5. Ritzel. Und nein,. dies soll jetzt  nicht als Hasstirade oder Lästern gegen Canyon verstanden werden, ich bin it dem Rad auch so superzufrieden und wir haben uns alle superlieb!

Willingen klingt super. Wäre vielleicht auch dabei. Aber eigentlich ist mir egal wo. Ich werde dann schön dafür sorgen, dass der Altersdurschnitt sprungartig in die Höhe schnellt!!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch der Punkt. Der Umwerfer ist doch gar nicht am Sitzrohr befestigt, sondern an der Strebe, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Du bist doch der Schrauber-Kumpel von Bone-Breaker. Du kennst doch das Rockzone.



Auf dem Foto von Simon ist genau zu sehen wo Adapter montiert ist(an der Kettenstrebe direkt oberhalb des Schwingenlagers). Bei mir schleift die Kette auch, allerdings ist mir das nie so aufgefallen und es stört mich auch nicht besonders.

Was mich wieder bedenklich stimmt ist die Tatsache, dass Canyon ja nur beim Lieferanten des Adapters anders positionierte Bohrungen für die Aufnahme des Umwerfers anfordern müsste. Das würde noch nicht einmal mehr Kosten verursachen da ja nur die Position des Fräskopfes in der CNC-Maschine umprogrammiert oder eine neue Gussform angefertigt werden müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (19. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Köstlich



 Ich bin grad auch echt froh, 1fach zu fahren


----------



## dia-mandt (19. September 2012)

Weniger ist mehr


----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

@Bone-Breaker:

Das wird Dich aber stören, wenn wir das 22er Kettenblatt montiert haben.

Dann schleift es richtig, dem Problem werden wir uns annehmen müssen.

Zur Not basteln wir einen Adapter selber, ich habe hier noch irgendwo ein 3 mm und ein 4 mm dickes normales Alu-Blech herumliegen, sollte auch ohne geschmiedetes Alu funktionieren.

Aus welchem Material ist denn der CANYON-Adapter gefertigt (ich vermute geschmiedetes Alu)?

Gruss Frank


----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. September 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich bin grad auch echt froh, 1fach zu fahren





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Weniger ist mehr



Wir sprechen uns dann noch mal wenn ihr mit euren Hobeln mal zum Tremalzo, Sentiero della Pace, Dosso dei Roveri, Carrobi oder ähnliche Hügelchen raufgefahren seid


----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> @_Bone-Breaker_:
> 
> Das wird Dich aber stören, wenn wir das 22er Kettenblatt montiert haben.
> 
> ...



Was soll ich sagen.... HAMMERSCHMIDT!!!

Angeblich bildet mein Arbeitgeber ja Zerspanungsmechaniker aus. Also müssten wir in Stendal eigentlich eine CNC-Maschine stehen haben(glaube ich eher nicht). Aber wenn Du einen Dremel hast können wir ja Simons Lösung adaptieren. Oder Du nimmst das Teil mal mit zu Komo-Tec. Die haben bestimmt passendes Werkzeug.

Ich würde eher auf gegossenes Alu tippen. Das Teil muss je keine grossen Kräfte, wie z.B. eine Alufelge am Auto oder ein Rahmen aufnehmen.

Gruss
Kai Uwe


----------



## dia-mandt (19. September 2012)

Sorry, aber warum sollte ich das wollen?
Wieso habe ich das speedzone und fahre eine doppelbrücke......hmmm?
Weil ich Berge hoch fahren möchte?
Eher nicht


----------



## Timebandit (19. September 2012)

Was wollt ihr denn alle mit nem 22er KB?? Ein 24er reicht doch für so ziemlich alles aus was man in unseren Breiten an Steigungen zu bewältigen hat. Ansonsten empfehle ich jeden Morgen 250g Haferflocken mit 3,8%iger Vollmilch und regelmäßiges Training!!


----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

Simons Lösung könnte mit dem 22er Kettenblatt eng werden.

Ich lasse meinen Dremel schon mal warmlaufen .

Diese ganze Feilerei und Fräserei kenne ich wegen ähnlicher Probleme vom UZZI (da insbesondere Kettenführung).

Ja, was soll ich sagen: Ich liebe meine HAMMERSCHMIDT!! 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber warum sollte ich das wollen?
> Wieso habe ich das speedzone und fahre eine doppelbrücke......hmmm?
> Weil ich Berge hoch fahren möchte?
> Eher nicht



Ich fahre auch lieber runter. Aber ich habe eben auch die Möglichkeit da einen Berg runter zu fahren, wo Du und Christophersch nicht runter fahren könnt, weil ihr nicht hochfahren könnt.

Das ist wie beim Sex... Immer nur eine Stellung wird irgendwann langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn alle mit nem 22er KB?? Ein 24er reicht doch für so ziemlich alles aus was man in unseren Breiten an Steigungen zu bewältigen hat. Ansonsten empfehle ich jeden Morgen 250g Haferflocken mit 3,8%iger Vollmilch und regelmäßiges Training!!



250g??? Da bin ich ja satt für eine Woche. Ich mache mir jeden Morgen mein eigenes Müsli mit Bio-Joghurt(wie bekloppt muss man eigentlich sein wenn man biked).

Das 22KB passt etwas besser zur Abstufung der Kassette. Ausserdem bin ich keine 18 mehr und muss mit meinen Kräften haushalten


----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

Wir fahren eben auch manchmal 1.000 - 1.500 Höhenmeter bergauf und sitzen nicht nur im Lift oder lassen uns shutteln.

Am Gardasee z.B. ist das 22er mit unseren Boliden auf die Dauer schon angenehmer.

Ich stimme Dir allerdings zu, dass i.d.R. 24/36 reichen, aber das 22er stört auch nicht wirklich (außer bei so seltsamen Konstruktionen wie beim FRX).



Timebandit schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn alle mit nem 22er KB?? Ein 24er reicht doch für so ziemlich alles aus was man in unseren Breiten an Steigungen zu bewältigen hat. Ansonsten empfehle ich jeden Morgen 250g Haferflocken mit 3,8%iger Vollmilch und regelmäßiges Training!!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Simons Lösung könnte mit dem 22er Kettenblatt eng werden.
> 
> Ich lasse meinen Dremel schon mal warmlaufen .
> 
> ...



Aber da müsste doch nach unten noch genug Platz sein??? Ansonsten fällt dir wohl etwas ein, wie wir die dunklen Tage im Winter sinnvoll gestalten können 

Und was die Hammerschmidt betrifft.... ich habe nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr Geburtstag. Falls ihr also noch nach einem passenden Geschenk sucht


----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

sorry, wäre Doppel-Post geworden!


----------



## dia-mandt (19. September 2012)

Ist der berg in köln 
Also ich habe letztens ne tour durch altenberg mit so einigen höhenmetern gemacht und das war mit der einfach kurbel kein thema.
Ich denke, es kommt auch immer auf den trainingsstand an.
Aber darum geht es ja auch nicht.
Christophs und meine aussage bezüglich der einfach kurbel waren ja ironisch gemeint...nach dem motto "gut das wir das problem nicht haben".
Das war wohl nicht so offensichtlich. Nun gut.


----------



## Timebandit (19. September 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> 250g??? Da bin ich ja satt für eine Woche. Ich mache mir jeden Morgen mein eigenes Müsli mit Bio-Joghurt(wie bekloppt muss man eigentlich sein wenn man biked).
> 
> Das 22KB passt etwas besser zur Abstufung der Kassette. Ausserdem bin ich keine 18 mehr und muss mit meinen Kräften haushalten



Du sprichst hier mit einem Jahrgang ´75. Und selbst mir, man nennt mich des Öfteren Wurfanker, reicht ein 24er sowas von aus,.............
ber jedem das Seine!! UNd wenn Du menst ein 22er zu benötigen. Ich bin mal auf Deine Lösung mit dem Schleifen der Kette gespannt. Denn da sah ich beim 22er KB keine wirklich einfach umzusetzende Lösung. 
Aber dank des Computertomographen wird für die 2013er Modelle bestimmt ALLES besser......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ist der berg in köln
> Also ich habe letztens ne tour durch altenberg mit so einigen höhenmetern gemacht und das war mit der einfach kurbel kein thema.
> Ich denke, es kommt auch immer auf den trainingsstand an.
> Aber darum geht es ja auch nicht.
> ...



Nicht in, aber bei Köln Aber wie Haedillus schreibt geht es mehr um richtige Berge.

Doch, doch, das habe ich schon genauso verstanden, aber ich wollte euch nicht ungeschoren davon kommen lassen


----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Du sprichst hier mit einem Jahrgang ´75. Und selbst mir, man nennt mich des Öfteren Wurfanker, reicht ein 24er sowas von aus,.............
> ber jedem das Seine!! UNd wenn Du menst ein 22er zu benötigen. Ich bin mal auf Deine Lösung mit dem Schleifen der Kette gespannt. Denn da sah ich beim 22er KB keine wirklich einfach umzusetzende Lösung.
> Aber dank des Computertomographen wird für die 2013er Modelle bestimmt ALLES besser......



Damit bist du mal locker mehr als ein Jahrzehnt jünger als ich. Du siehst, ich habe alles Recht der Welt ein 22er zu fahren, wenn ich das möchte.
Es ist ja auch nur eine Übergangslösung bis zur Hammerschmidt. Denn neben dem Problem mit dem Schleifen der Kette neigt diese auch ab zu zum Chainsuck, ohne dass man dabei gleichzeitig vorne und hinten geschaltet hätte.


----------



## Timebandit (19. September 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Damit bist du mal locker mehr als ein Jahrzehnt jünger als ich. Du siehst, ich habe alles Recht der Welt ein 22er zu fahren, wenn ich das möchte.
> Es ist ja auch nur eine Übergangslösung bis zur Hammerschmidt. Denn neben dem Problem mit dem Schleifen der Kette neigt diese auch ab zu zum Chainsuck, ohne dass man dabei gleichzeitig vorne und hinten geschaltet hätte.



Na dann erst Recht 250g!! Und in Deinem Alter muss man ja auch langsam an die Verdauung denken. Alter Sack,......................


----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Na dann erst Recht 250g!! Und in Deinem Alter muss man ja auch langsam an die Verdauung denken. Alter Sack,......................



Ich habe leider morgens nicht die Muße für ein richtiges und vor allem ruhiges Frühstück. Als alter Sack muss ich da meiner Verdauung Genüge tun 

250g kommt mir nur ziemlich viel vor. Wie gesagt mische ich mir morgens immer mein eigenes Müsli(mit Haferflocken), aber ich nehme da nur 10EL.


----------



## Timebandit (19. September 2012)

Du denkst jetzt nicht allen ernstes, dass ich mir morgens ne 250g Ladung Haferflocken reinballer!!?? Meist ein Apfel in mundgrechten Stücken, vielleicht noch ne Orange, ebenfalls in kleinen Häppchen und das Ganze mit ner täglich variierenden Menge an Haferflocken und Milch. Danach ein lauwarmes Weizen!! DAS gibt ne ordentliche Verdauung. 

So, genug Spam. Zurück zu unserem allseits beliebten Schleifproblem.


----------



## haedillus malus (19. September 2012)

In unserem Alter geht man(n) morgens zum "Frühschoppen" und gut iss! 

Dann klappt´s auch mit dem nächsten Drop!! 

Ok, genug Off-Topic!!


----------



## Timebandit (19. September 2012)

.....und das sagt ein Kölner zu einem Pfälzer!!! Du weisst schon, dass die Pfalz die Heimat des Frühschoppens ist??


----------



## Bone-Breaker (19. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Du denkst jetzt nicht allen ernstes, dass ich mir morgens ne 250g Ladung Haferflocken reinballer!!?? Meist ein Apfel in mundgrechten Stücken, vielleicht noch ne Orange, ebenfalls in kleinen Häppchen und das Ganze mit ner täglich variierenden Menge an Haferflocken und Milch. Danach ein lauwarmes Weizen!! DAS gibt ne ordentliche Verdauung.
> 
> So, genug Spam. Zurück zu unserem allseits beliebten Schleifproblem.



Den Pfälzern traue ich alles zu 



haedillus malus schrieb:


> In unserem Alter geht man(n) morgens zum "Frühschoppen" und gut iss!
> 
> Dann klappt´s auch mit dem nächsten Drop!!
> 
> Ok, genug Off-Topic!!



Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen. Ausser das ich jetzt noch eine Ladung Haferflocken einwerfen werde und dann vemutlich heute nacht von Kettenblättern, Umwerfern, Adaptern und Dremeln träumen werde


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Es gibt etwas, das ich gerne nochmal aufgreifen möchte. Vor einiger Zeit, lassen wir es 2 Monate sein, war für eine kurze Zeit die Idee für ein FRX-Bikepark Treffen aufgekommen. Leider ist dies damals im Sande verlaufen. Schade eigentlich.
> 
> Da mittlerweile aber fast jeder von Canyon beliefert worden ist, sogar Smubob  , ist es an der Zeit einen neuen Anlauf zu starten, bevor die Bikeparks schließen und die Saison vorbei ist.


Gute Idee!  Ich wollte das FRX schon sehr gerne dieses Jahr nochmal in einen Park ausführen. Ich hätte dabei allerdings Lac Blanc vor allem anderen präferiert. Das eignet sich allerdings NULL für ein Treffen, da es sehr weit süd-westlich liegt (in der Nähe von Colmar in den Vogesen, ca. 2h Autofahrt von Karlsruhe) und die haben auch nur noch die nächsten beiden WEs offen.
In Beerfelden war ich bisher noch nie, würde ich auch gerne mal hin und ist nicht allzu weit weg, das ginge. Alles außer Lac Blanc, Beerfelden und Bad Wildbad ist für mich >>200km entfernt.
Da Willingen/Winterberg öfters gefallen ist, auch noch meine Meinung dazu: In Winterberg war ich schon recht oft, der Park ist nett und abwechslungsreich, aber auf Dauer wirds auch langweilig auf den Brechsandstrecken, da bleibt für mich eigentlich im gesamten Park nur noch die DH übrig, die wirklich einen Reiz hat (+ evtl. der Singletrail, den bin ich letztes Mal nicht gefahren, weil ich einen Park-Anfänger dabei hatte und wir zusammen fahren wollten). Winterberg ist für mich oft am Ende der Saison nochmal eine Reise wert gewesen, weil die eben recht lange noch offen haben und die Vielzahl der Strecken immer wieder für 1-2 Tage Spaß gut ist.
Willingen ist irgendwie leider nichts für mich... die FR wird nach 3 Mal fahren langweilig und auf der DH sind fast alle Sprünge über meiner Kragenweite, wenn man da um alles nur herum eiert, macht das auch wenig Spaß. Zudem sind die mittlerweile echt unverschämt teuer für nur 2 Strecken - die ich beide nicht sooo toll finde. Also nur wegen Willingen fahre ich mit Sicherheit keine >300km, auch nicht für ein FRX Treffen. Ich will euch den Park jetzt nicht madig machen, aber das ist eben meine Meinung... ihr habt dort sicher ohne mich auch Spaß 




DoubleU schrieb:


> Hier, das ist die Antwort von Canyon die ich nach nur einer Woche bzgl. des Problems mit dem Umwerfer bekommen habe [...]
> 
> "Das  Problem ist uns bekannt, lässt sich jedoch auf den Torque FRX nur durch eine  Einfach Kurbel lösen.
> 
> ...


Das was der Kollege da schreibt ist von vorne bis hinten Mist! Eine 1-fach Kurbel als "Problemlösung" ist ein schlechter Witz (das Gleiche wie damals beim alten Torque mit Umwerfer + KeFü - Aussage von Canyon: "geht nicht"). Das mit dem Sag ist Humbug, eben wegen der Montage am Hinterbau. Das _lange_ Leitblech ändert an dem Problem gar nix. Und wieso die Schuld dem S3 Standard zuschieben, wenn man doch einfach nur eine angepasste Montageplatte fertigen lassen müsste? Nichts als lahme Ausreden 




der_erce schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass Smubob grad am werkeln ist und dass Timebandit sagte, dass es ne x0-zweifach ist. Von ner x9 n-fach hab ich noch nix gelesen. Muss aber nix heißen. Smubob hatte aber nen SLX versucht einzubauen....


Also mit einem 26er Kettenblatt und dem SLX 2-fach Umwerfer ist fast die komplette Bandbreite der Kassette schleiffrei! Ich liebe Sram Schaltwerke und Trigger, Shimano finde ich an den Stellen einfach nicht auf Augenhöhe. Bei den Umwerfern ist es allerdings umgekehrt... deshalb kommt für mich auch kein Sram Umwerfer in Frage, so lange es mit einem Shimano geht. Außerdem hat der SLX nur 27 gekostet, wiegt mit 135g nicht viel und die Funktion ist 1a.
Wenn jemand von euch mal noch etwas probieren möchte, würde ich den XT FD-M785-E vorschöagen. Der ist für 2-/10-fach und 40/38er KB ausgelegt und sollte demnach etwas mehr Platz im Leitkäfig bieten als mein SLX für 36er KB. Der kostet auch nur 30 und funktioniert sicher auch top, habe die Klemm-Variante am Hardtail.




christophersch schrieb:


> Ich bin grad auch echt froh, 1fach zu fahren


Zurecht! Sobald es brauchbare Lösungen mit ausreichend Bandbreite gibt, fliegt mein Umwerfer auch in hohem Bogen raus!




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Zur Not basteln wir einen Adapter selber, ich habe hier noch irgendwo ein 3 mm und ein 4 mm dickes normales Alu-Blech herumliegen, sollte auch ohne geschmiedetes Alu funktionieren.
> 
> Aus welchem Material ist denn der CANYON-Adapter gefertigt (ich vermute geschmiedetes Alu)?


Da müsst ihr aber schon recht genau basteln, dass der Umwerfer den Adapter richtig hält... Schau dir mal die Erhöhung im Adapter auf simdiems Foto an. Und die Aufnahme an der Strebe muss auch recht genau gefertigt sein, da ist wenig Luft.
Das Material des Adapters ist laut Pdf Alu 7075-T6, ob geschmiedet oder nicht -> 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen.... HAMMERSCHMIDT!!!


Ich nenne das Teil nicht ohne Grund "Hammershit"  (fang mit mir nie eine Diskussion über das Teil an )




Timebandit schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn alle mit nem 22er KB?? Ein 24er reicht doch für so ziemlich alles aus was man in unseren Breiten an Steigungen zu bewältigen hat. Ansonsten empfehle ich jeden Morgen 250g Haferflocken mit 3,8%iger Vollmilch und regelmäßiges Training!!


Naja, das trifft bei dir mit der 36er Kassette zu - bei mir mit der 32er (und wg. 9-fach max. 34 möglich) ist das schon etwas anderes. 36 hinten und 22 vorne ist in meinen Augen auch Schwachsinn, da müsste ich entweder Trittfrequenzen fahren, bei denen die Gelenkschmiere in der Hüfte zu kochen beginnt oder ich bin mit Schieben eh schneller  Könnte ich dauerhaft das Trainingspensum wie vorm Gäsbock halten, käme ich auch mit 1-2 Gängen weniger am unteren Ende der Bandbreite aus... 




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Den Pfälzern traue ich alles zu


Zurecht!


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Willingen klingt super. Wäre vielleicht auch dabei. Aber eigentlich ist mir egal wo. Ich werde dann schön dafür sorgen, dass der Altersdurschnitt sprungartig in die Höhe schnellt!!


"uuund duuu bist niiiicht allleeeein, mein Juuung. " 



christophersch schrieb:


> Ich bin grad auch echt froh, 1fach zu fahren







Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Wir sprechen uns dann noch mal wenn ihr mit euren Hobeln mal zum Tremalzo, Sentiero della Pace, Dosso dei Roveri, Carrobi oder ähnliche Hügelchen raufgefahren seid





Dafür hab ich mein Enduro. Und wenn ich wirklich mal mit meiner 200mm Doppelbrücke irgendwo hoch möchte, dann mach ich das eben...Die Sinnhaftigkeit der Aktion nicht in Frage stellend, es ist alles Möglich. 



Timebandit schrieb:


> Du sprichst hier mit einem Jahrgang ´75. .


Sehr schön, noch einer 



Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Damit bist du mal locker mehr als ein Jahrzehnt jünger als ich. Du siehst, ich habe alles Recht der Welt ein 22er zu fahren, wenn ich das möchte.



Respekt, und was sagen die Knochen dazu morgens? 



haedillus malus schrieb:


> In unserem Alter geht man(n) morgens zum "Frühschoppen" und gut iss!
> 
> Dann klappt´s auch mit dem nächsten Drop!!
> 
> Ok, genug Off-Topic!!



Ganz genau  aaber....



Timebandit schrieb:


> .....und das sagt ein Kölner zu einem Pfälzer!!! Du weisst schon, dass die Pfalz die Heimat des Frühschoppens ist??



Wir wollen uns an das BESTE Frühstück der Welt kurz zurückerinnern ? Genau, Weißwurst, ein Hefeweizen und a Händlmaier Senf  !

Back 2 topic:

I love my Doppelbrücke am FRX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

So, das Folgende schreibe ich mal bewusst in einem neuen Posting, damit die Übersichtlichkeit nicht verloren geht...

Da ich generell auch gerne eine Lösung ohne Umwerfer fahren würde und im Prinzip nur noch warte, bis die Sache mit den Breitband-Kassetten noch etwas ausgereifter und bezahlbarer wird, mache ich mir im Hintergrund auch schon Gedanken über eine Kettenführung. Ich habe kürzlich von einem anderen FRX Fahrer, der seine LS1 gegen etwas anderes tauschen wollte, erfahren, dass die Sram/Truvativ X0 Führung angeblich nicht passen soll, weil an der die Kette so sehr schleift, dass es unfahrbar ist. Genau die hatte ich eigentlich im Auge...! Derjenige hat allerdings auch gemeint, dass die Führung von 77 Designz gar nicht an den Rahmen gepasst hätte, aber     @dia-mandt: du fährst doch genau die, oder?
Wer hat denn schon mit weiteren 1-fach Kettenführungen am FRX Erfahrungen? LordLinchpin hat die Carbocage, aber die spricht mich nicht an.

Da hier ja auch immer viel Technik diskutiert wird, würde ich euch gerne mal eine Idee mitteilen, die ich zu dem Thema die Tage hatte. Man könnte ja über den Umwerfer-Adapter diese obere Führung montieren:







*e*thirteen XCX-ST für E-Type* (49g), eigentlich gedacht für XC-Racer mit nur 1 Kettenblatt, müsste aber am FRX eigentlich einwandfrei funktionieren. Allerdings hätte das den Nachteil, dass man die ISCG-Aufnahme nicht mehr verwenden kann (für die, die das noch nicht mitbekommen haben: ISCG- *und* Umwerfer-Adapter gleichzeitig geht nicht -> Kollision am Ende des Dämpferhubs), da könnte man aber den Arm des Canyon Chainguides nehmen und den mit einer Rolle für 1-fach versehen. Wiederum ein Nachteil dieser Lösung: Weder mit einem Bashring, noch mit einem Taco kombinierbar. Da ich von Anfang an eigentlich eh eine Custom Lösung aus einer Carbonplatte bauen (lassen) wollte, die auf die ISCG-Adapter-Aufnahme aufsetzt, wäre das kein Problem, man könnte einfach eine Aufnahme für einen Taco integrieren, welchen man nachkaufen kann. Das würde natürlich für alle Fälle funktionieren, also auch, falls die X0 originalbelassen wirklich Probleme machen sollte. Leider macht derjenige, der mir schon mehrfach solche Carbonsachen gefertigt hat und der auch bevor Canyon den Chainguide rausgebracht hat schon eine solche Lösung parat hatte, aktuell nichts mehr  Ich muss mich mal umhören, wer das noch auf dem Niveau machen kann...


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

Punkt eins: Im Augenblick hat das FRX im 10/1 Betrieb eine funktionierende KeFü von e13. Zumindest in der Standardkonfig meines Speedzones. 
Wir können doch jetzt noch nicht sagen wie eine KeFü zu montieren ist, vor allem welche, wenn wir noch nicht wissen wie sich ein 11/1 auf die Kettenführung (also den Bewegungsbereich) ausübt. So zumindest meine Theorie. Das ist doch alles mutmaßen oder nicht?


----------



## dia-mandt (20. September 2012)

Die 77 Designz Free Solo passt locker an den Rahmen.
Keine Ahnung, wieso da jemand sagt, die würde nicht passen.
Die ist super. Kette klemmt nie, springt nicht ab und die KeFü ist auch noch super leicht und trotzdem steif.


----------



## othu (20. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von euch mal noch etwas probieren möchte, würde ich den XT FD-M785-E vorschöagen. Der ist für 2-/10-fach und 40/38er KB ausgelegt und sollte demnach etwas mehr Platz im Leitkäfig bieten als mein SLX für 36er KB.



Den hatte ich am Giant ReignX mit 22/36er Kettenblatt montiert, 
hat nicht funktioniert, der kann nur minimal ein 24er KB schalten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Im Augenblick hat das FRX im 10/1 Betrieb eine funktionierende KeFü von e13. Zumindest in der Standardkonfig meines Speedzones.


Das ist pragmatisch gesehen richtig. Aber erstens habe ich die schon verkauft und zweitens würde ich die LS1 niemals verwenden, wenn ich auf 1KB umsteigen sollte... nennen wir es persönliche Geschmacksache 




der_erce schrieb:


> Wir können doch jetzt noch nicht sagen wie eine KeFü zu montieren ist, vor allem welche, wenn wir noch nicht wissen wie sich ein 11/1 auf die Kettenführung (also den Bewegungsbereich) ausübt. So zumindest meine Theorie. Das ist doch alles mutmaßen oder nicht?


Ja, das stimmt zwar, aber ich meinte ja auch *generelle* Erfahrungen, völlig losgelöst von der 1x11 Sache - zumal ich eh eine 1x10 Lösung mit (fast) gleich hoher Bandbreite bevorzugen würde. Die XCX-ST sollte in der Hinsicht jedenfalls schonmal eine gute Option sein, da sie sich beim Einfedern mitbewegt und den Bewegungsbereich damit gut abdecken sollte. Dass evtl. durch das große Ritzel Probleme im Bereich der oberen Führung entstehen könnten ist möglich, ich bezweifle es aber, da an einem 2013er Strive auch die XX1 mit einer LS1/LG1 verbaut wird.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Die 77 Designz Free Solo passt locker an den Rahmen.
> Keine Ahnung, wieso da jemand sagt, die würde nicht passen.
> Die ist super. Kette klemmt nie, springt nicht ab und die KeFü ist auch noch super leicht und trotzdem steif.


Ja, ich dachte mir schon, dass derjenige dann vielleicht auch bei der X0 etwas falsch gemacht hat.
Das Gewicht der Freesolo SL ist super, allerdings finde ich die Führung optisch sehr "un-sexy" und eine Taco-Option fände ich nicht schlecht. Die X0 wiegt inkl. Taco auch nur gut 40g mehr als die Freesolo, das finde ich ok. Mit Carbon-Grundplatte und ein paar anderen Kleinigkeiten kommt man da sicher noch deutlich runter. Die von mir angesprochene Kombi ohne Taco (XCX + Canyon Chainguide) würde mit der originalen Rolle gerade mal 119g wiegen 




othu schrieb:


> Den hatte ich am Giant ReignX mit 22/36er Kettenblatt montiert,
> hat nicht funktioniert, der kann nur minimal ein 24er KB schalten.


Ok, schade. Dann wird er am FRX auch nicht funktionieren, wenn dort der Umwerfer eh eher höher hängt als er sollte...


----------



## brillenboogie (20. September 2012)

das ist ja mal harter tobak hier !
werde meine erwägung mein speedzone eventuell auf 2-fach kurbel umzurüsten nochmal gründlich überdenken ...
mit 11-36er kassette (danke simdiem) und langer sattelstütze reichts jetzt schon für die transferstrecken, ernsthafte bergwertungen bleiben dann weiterhin dem enduro überlassen...






in bewegung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9896186&postcount=3664


----------



## simdiem (20. September 2012)

^^ Was für ein geiler Hintergrund!! Wahnsinns Photo. (Btw. schön zu wissen, dass die Kassette in der Familie bleibt  )

Und das Action Photo finde ich jetzt nicht ungelungen. Der Drop/Road Gap sieht richtig gut aus!!


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

Cooles Bild  Und ja, für bergauffahren gibts auch noch andere Bikes


----------



## simdiem (20. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Cooles Bild  Und ja, für bergauffahren gibts auch noch andere Bikes



Oder ein 15 kg 2-fach FRX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

lol Wenn ich will komm ich mit meinem 1fach 200mm 17 kg Prügel auch dorthin wo du hinfährst..Alles eine Frage der Technik und des Willens  !


----------



## DoubleU (20. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> lol Wenn ich will komm ich mit meinem 1fach 200mm 17 kg Prügel auch dorthin wo du hinfährst..Alles eine Frage der Technik und des Willens  !



Alter!!! 1 fach und 200mm geht klar, aber 17 kg?


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

Hehehe...na klar..


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

Originalzustand ist beim Speedzone, wie ich die Tage gepostet habe, knapp 17,2kg *ohne Pedale*...! (in Gr. L) Ich habe jetzt 15,7 *mit* Pedalen (und Umwerfer etc.) und noch gut Luft nach unten  Ok, der fairere Vergleich wäre der mit dem Bikepark-Setup, das wären dann 16,7 - trotzdem noch ein Unterschied von knapp 1kg.


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

Das hol ich raus, indem ich nackig fahr


----------



## dia-mandt (20. September 2012)

...oder das bier erst oben am berg in den trinkrucksack fülle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das hol ich raus, indem ich nackig fahr


Ich wiege nackig ~66kg und du? 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> ...oder das bier erst oben am berg in den trinkrucksack fülle


Die Fontäne will ich sehen, wenn das auf der Abfahrt dann schön durchgeschüttelt wird 


BTW: hier gehts ja nicht drum, wer den leichtesten hat...  bei mir ist das Gewicht einfach ein Teil des Ergebnisses der Einsatzzweck-Abpassung und daher kaum mit anderen Aufbauten vergleichbar. Würde ich das Ding nur bergab bewegen, wäre da 100000%ig die Boxxer drin geblieben! Die fühlte sich übrigens ungefahren und trotz für mich vermutlich zu harter Feder schon ultra-plush an  Da haben wir direkt schon mal 600g Unterschied. Der Rest dürfte wohl alleine die bleischwere Hussefelt sein...


----------



## dia-mandt (20. September 2012)

meins liegt trotz boxxer und bikepark tauglichem set-up bei 15,9kg.
finde ich voll ok.
das frx ist einfach geil.


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich wiege nackig ~66kg und du?



ich nicht, aber du wolltest ja auch nicht nackig fahren oder


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> meins liegt trotz boxxer und bikepark tauglichem set-up bei 15,9kg.
> finde ich voll ok.
> das frx ist einfach geil.


Gut, du hast auch einige wirklich leichte Teile + Ti Feder verbaut und fährst leichte Laufräder mit 1ply Reifen. Mein Park-LRS wiegt insgesamt sicher 700-800g mehr als deiner  Wobei die Berechtigung der DH Reifen bei mir wieder auf einem anderen Blatt steht 




der_erce schrieb:


> ich nicht, aber du wolltest ja auch nicht nackig fahren oder


Ähm... nicht mit dem FRX... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber das ist eine GANZ andere Sache. Im Enduro-Hardtail Fred wars kürzlich etwas lauwarm   


*BTW: wie sieht denn bei euch die Unterseite der Kettenstrebe aus? *Spuren von der Kette...? Ich überlege noch, ob ich da was hin pappen soll...


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

Hahaha...lassen wir das.  Meine Frau würde ohnehin seltsame Fragen stellen...


----------



## Stromberg (20. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *BTW: wie sieht denn bei euch die Unterseite der Kettenstrebe aus? *Spuren von der Kette...? Ich überlege noch, ob ich da was hin pappen soll...


Da hats einige, aber noch deutlich mehr auf der Oberseite zwischen dem "Knubbel" und dem KB. Ich hab nix gemacht; in 1-2 Jahren wird das nicht die einzige Macke sein.


----------



## othu (20. September 2012)

Angeblich ist Canyon gerade ganz eifrig damit beschäftigt, Torque FRX Framesets durch den CT zu schieben um rauszufinden, welche anodisiert und welche lackiert sind... 
Dafür braucht man natürlich eine 10Millionen Euro Maschine... ich wäre viel entspannter, wenn die mir nicht immer so einen Quatsch erzählen würden...


----------



## dia-mandt (20. September 2012)

mein lrs wiegt nackt 2140gr


----------



## haedillus malus (20. September 2012)

.... wohl eher eine Frage des "Schiebens"!! 



der_erce schrieb:


> lol Wenn ich will komm ich mit meinem 1fach 200mm 17 kg Prügel auch dorthin wo du hinfährst..Alles eine Frage der Technik und des Willens  !


----------



## haedillus malus (20. September 2012)

Au Weiah, ein klassischer Fall von massiver Unterernährung!! 

Ich mache Dir am besten gleich mal ein "Care-Paket" fertig! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich wiege nackig ~66kg und du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> .... wohl eher eine Frage des "Schiebens"!!



Is ja egal, aber ich komm vorwärts 

Edit: Das mit der Unterernährung musst du revidieren...er wird vermutlich jünger sein und da setzt es nicht so schnell an wie bei uns  !


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Da hats einige, aber noch deutlich mehr auf der Oberseite zwischen dem "Knubbel" und dem KB. Ich hab nix gemacht; in 1-2 Jahren wird das nicht die einzige Macke sein.


Ok, danke für die Info, dann papp ich da mal was hin. Nicht nur wegen den Macken, ich mag es nicht, wenn es *unnötig* viel/laut klappert  Vielleicht auch mal schauen, ob man nicht etwas basteln kann, was man am Gewinde für die HS-Finne verschrauben kann...




othu schrieb:


> Angeblich ist Canyon gerade ganz eifrig damit beschäftigt, Torque FRX Framesets durch den CT zu schieben um rauszufinden, welche anodisiert und welche lackiert sind...
> Dafür braucht man natürlich eine 10Millionen Euro Maschine... ich wäre viel entspannter, wenn die mir nicht immer so einen Quatsch erzählen würden...









 So doof kann ja wohl echt kein normaler Mensch sein. Oder haben zufällig gerade ALLE Mitarbeiter heute ihre Brillen/Kontaktlinsen vergessen? 









dia-mandt schrieb:


> mein lrs wiegt nackt 2140gr


Wohooo, das ist ja sogar noch ein paar wenige Gramm schwerer als meiner...! (schwerer als mein Touren-LRS sowieso) Nunja, dann sind es dort eben nur die 1236 und 1314g Reifen 




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Au Weiah, ein klassischer Fall von massiver Unterernährung!!
> 
> Ich mache Dir am besten gleich mal ein "Care-Paket" fertig!


Nur zu, ich erwähne dich dann dankend in meinen Momoiren für Food-Co-Sponsoring 
BTW: die 1,5kg Dose Weight-Gainer steht in der Küche 




der_erce schrieb:


> Das mit der Unterernährung musst du revidieren...er wird vermutlich jünger sein und da setzt es nicht so schnell an wie bei uns  !


In gewissen Kreisen (Studium) bin ICH der alte Sack... HIER bin ich mit Jahrgang 80 wohl gutes Mittelfeld  Ich fresse übrigens u. U. wie ein Mähdrescher, aber NOCH hat der Punkt nicht eingesetzt, an dem alles anfängt anzusetzen, der mir schon von Vielen prophezeit wurde...


----------



## haedillus malus (20. September 2012)

Das stimmt, ich revidiere!

Zu meinem Alter möchte ich mich hier eigentlich gar nicht äußern, nur so viel:

Zufällig genau an meinem 40. Geburtstag bin in das Qualifying beim Bike-Attack in Lenzerheide gefahren.

Leider ist dieses Rennen schon einige Jährchen her.

(Sicherlich könnt ihr euch nun denken, welches Rennen ich zu meinem 50. fahren werde, dauert aber noch etwas )

An meinem Fahrstil ändert sich komischerweise nichts mit zunehmendem Alter (eher im Gegenteil), mein Gewicht ist auch seit ca. 20 Jahren ziemlich gleich geblieben.

Also: Macht euch keine Sorgen, man kann auch "im Alter" recht gut freeriden! 



der_erce schrieb:


> Is ja egal, aber ich komm vorwärts
> 
> Edit: Das mit der Unterernährung musst du revidieren...er wird vermutlich jünger sein und da setzt es nicht so schnell an wie bei uns  !


----------



## simdiem (20. September 2012)

So ich habe mir nun auch endlich mal die Zeit genommen ein neues Video zu schneiden. Bikepark ist Beerfelden. 

In dem Video fahre ich drei Strecken: Red Bridge, Black Wall und Green Bomb. Und mittlerweile auch ohne Chickenways 

Lohnt sich in HD zu schauen. 

Auch habe ich den Wunsch aufgegriffen, dass der Kameraton mehr zur Geltung kommen soll.

Viel Spass:


Gruß Simon


----------



## Bone-Breaker (20. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> In gewissen Kreisen (Studium) bin ICH der alte Sack... HIER bin ich mit Jahrgang 80 wohl gutes Mittelfeld  Ich fresse übrigens u. U. wie ein Mähdrescher, aber NOCH hat der Punkt nicht eingesetzt, an dem alles anfängt anzusetzen, der mir schon von Vielen prophezeit wurde...



Stimmt, das dauert noch einige Jährchen bis Du an dem Punkt angekommen bist. Aber ich kann dich trösten, der Punkt kommt nur dann, wenn Du weniger Sport treibst und mehr ißt.

Ich konnte früher auch essen wie ein Vielfraß ohne anzusetzen. Jetzt habe ich drei Kilo zuviel und muss aufpassen wann ich esse 



haedillus malus schrieb:


> Das stimmt, ich revidiere!
> 
> Zu meinem Alter möchte ich mich hier eigentlich gar nicht äußern, nur so viel:
> 
> ...



Was gibtst Du mir, damit ich dein Alter nicht verrate?


----------



## dia-mandt (20. September 2012)

@simdiem....

Deine Knieschoner sitzen mal richtig schlecht.
Wenn du mit denen auf die Knie knallst rutschen die einfach runter!
Mann kann deine Kniescheibe ja schon sehen, wenn du sitzt.
Das ist nicht gut.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (20. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> @_simdiem_....
> 
> Deine Knieschoner sitzen mal richtig schlecht.
> Wenn du mit denen auf die Knie knallst rutschen die einfach runter!
> ...



Also wenn das die Schoner von RaceFace sind sitzen die bei mir aber genauso. Und nach unten rutschen können die nicht, weil sie bis auf das Gelenk reichen, sprich bis auf die Schuhe.

Schlimmer finde ich, dass das Video unscharf ist.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. September 2012)

Dann sitzen die bei dir auch falsch.
Wohl ne falsche größe.
Ein knieschoner der beim beugen des knie luft lässt, sitzt sowas von falsch.
Bei einem sturz auf das knie wird durch das gewicht und die geschwindigkeit soviel druck ausgeübt, dass das knie nicht mehr ausreichend durch den schoner geschützt wird.
Glaub mir, ich hab das bei diesen schoner schon gehabt.
Da ist keine fixierung oberhalb der kniescheibe um eine feste bindung der kappe ans knie zu sichern.


----------



## christophersch (20. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Gruß Simon



sehr schön gefahren!  vor allem "Green Bomb" hat mir gefallen.

Aber die Musik ist ja wirklich fürchterlich, tut mir leid - nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (20. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Dann sitzen die bei dir auch falsch.
> Wohl ne falsche größe.
> Ein knieschoner der beim beugen des knie luft lässt, sitzt sowas von falsch.
> Bei einem sturz auf das knie wird durch das gewicht und die geschwindigkeit soviel druck ausgeübt, dass das knie nicht mehr ausreichend durch den schoner geschützt wird.
> ...



Das ist dann wohl bei der Art Schoner durch die Bauart bedingt. Mach doch mal einen Alternativangebot, denn ich habe bisher noch keine Hardshell-Schoner gefunden, bei denen das anders wäre. Und nicht vergessen, ich fahre auch ab und an mal bergauf


----------



## dia-mandt (20. September 2012)

Die z.b. http://www.wigglesport.de/sixsixone...xOne_Comp_Hard_Shell_Knee_Guards_-_2012-White

Ich selber fahre allerdings softshell kneepads ohne shinguard.


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Das stimmt, ich revidiere!
> 
> Zu meinem Alter möchte ich mich hier eigentlich gar nicht äußern, nur so viel:
> 
> ...




liest sich gut und spornt zum frech sein an. Meine frau sagt immer ich bin zu alt für so'n scheiss... (33)


----------



## luxaltera (20. September 2012)

sehr gut gefahren. Leider ist die musik so dick und schnell das selbst deine fahrweise nicht mitkommen kann. Ich hätte was softeres genommen, was besser zum ridespeed passt, dann käme das sogar noch schneller rüber. so nimmt die mucke dem ganzen ein wenig den wind aus den segeln... 




simdiem schrieb:


> So ich habe mir nun auch endlich mal die Zeit genommen ein neues Video zu schneiden. Bikepark ist Beerfelden.
> 
> In dem Video fahre ich drei Strecken: Red Bridge, Black Wall und Green Bomb. Und mittlerweile auch ohne Chickenways
> 
> ...


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. September 2012)

@Bone-Breaker: nimm einen gut gemeinten rat an und lass die finger von der hammerschmidt


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Er hat sie doch schon dran. Im übrigen bin ich sowieso mal an gespannt, wann ich die ersten lightweight-FRX-Touren-Bilder zu sehen bekomme. Diese Gewichtsreduktion und Tourentauglichkeit zieht ja schon große Kreise, nur gesehen hab ich noch nix  
 @Bone-Breaker nur 3 Kilo? du Glücklicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (21. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> So ich habe mir nun auch endlich mal die Zeit genommen ein neues Video zu schneiden. Bikepark ist Beerfelden.
> 
> In dem Video fahre ich drei Strecken: Red Bridge, Black Wall und Green Bomb. Und mittlerweile auch ohne Chickenways
> 
> ...



Super Video, aber misch doch da noch mal andere Mucke rein. Die geht echt gar nicht und das sage ich als elektr. Musik-addict. Das ist aber Kirmes-Techno, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. September 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> @_Bone-Breaker_: nimm einen gut gemeinten rat an und lass die finger von der hammerschmidt



Warum sollte ich? Mein PS fährt die schon lange und ist damit super zufrieden!



der_erce schrieb:


> Er hat sie doch schon dran. Im übrigen bin ich sowieso mal an gespannt, wann ich die ersten lightweight-FRX-Touren-Bilder zu sehen bekomme. Diese Gewichtsreduktion und Tourentauglichkeit zieht ja schon große Kreise, nur gesehen hab ich noch nix
> @_Bone-Breaker_ nur 3 Kilo? du Glücklicher



1. Nein, ich habe die noch nicht dran. Momentan fahre ich noch die ursprünglich montierte RaceFace Chester mit 2 KB. Die HS ist erst für nächstes Jahr geplant.

2. Nur 3 Kilo ist gut. Das sind immerhin noch 3000g, die ich einsparen kann ohne dafür irrsinnig viel Kohle für Titanteile ausgeben zu müssen


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Oh, ich dachte ich hatte mal gelesen du hättest sie schon.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Oh, ich dachte ich hatte mal gelesen du hättest sie schon.



Ne, haedillus malus fährt die schon seit geraumer Zeit und ist, wie gesagt, damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Man hört sehr viel gegenteiliges von der HS. Die einen lieben sie, die anderen hassen sie!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Die z.b. http://www.wigglesport.de/sixsixone...xOne_Comp_Hard_Shell_Knee_Guards_-_2012-White
> 
> Ich selber fahre allerdings softshell kneepads ohne shinguard.



Merci, die sehen gut aus. Ausserdem habe ich eh schon Brust- und Rückenprotektor von 661, dann passt das ja alles prima zusammen.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Man hört sehr viel gegenteiliges von der HS. Die einen lieben sie, die anderen hassen sie!



Das ist wohl mit fast allem so.


----------



## haedillus malus (21. September 2012)

So ist es!

Der Rahmen/Tretlageraufnahme muss eben nur penibel vorbereitet werden (sofern er dies nicht direkt ab Hersteller ist, z.B. plangeschliffene Tretlageraufnahme etc., wie z.B. beim UZZI).

Ansonsten: 
1 Mal im Jahr zerlegen und neu fetten, dann gibt es keine Probleme.
(ist ja wirklich keine Hexerei!)

Achtung: 
Bloß nicht das lächerlich überteuerte "Hammerschmidt-Spezialfett"  kaufen (ca. EUR 550,00 je Liter = in Worten fünfhunderfünfzig, ticken die eigentlich noch sauber??), reine Geld-Schneiderei!

Ich verwende Getriebe-Fließfett für Landmaschienen (ca. EUR 15,00 je Liter, hat sogar Daimler-Benz-Freigabe), damit läuft sie quasi geräuschlos und sieht innen immer noch aus wie neu. Mit dem Zeug wird die HS im Frühjahr so richtig großzügig befüllt, so dass bei der ersten Tour zuächst jede Menge Fett heraus-quillt, abwischen, danach ist für 1 Jahr Ruhe.

Ob die HS für die Anlenkung des FRX taugt, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.




Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ne, haedillus malus fährt die schon seit geraumer Zeit und ist, wie gesagt, damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

550 euro / Liter??????


----------



## DoubleU (21. September 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Merci, die sehen gut aus. Ausserdem habe ich eh schon Brust- und Rückenprotektor von 661, dann passt das ja alles prima zusammen.



Diese hier habe ich (trotz 661 Protektoren-Jacke). Die sind auch top.

http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/pro...urrency/EUR?osCsid=39kdgsf966h1nvkce3llmlkk91


Edit: Stop, ich habe natürlich NICHT die für Kids bei meinen 1,94 m/96 kg.   Eher die hier:

http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/pro...ts_id/10919?osCsid=9gd7kklnr7vbccj3mh8v4f5ad3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Ob die HS für die Anlenkung des FRX taugt, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.



Müsste eigentlich. Canyon liefert ja eine HS Plate mit dem FRX aus.


----------



## DoubleU (21. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das was der Kollege da schreibt ist von vorne bis hinten Mist! Eine 1-fach Kurbel als "Problemlösung" ist ein schlechter Witz (das Gleiche wie damals beim alten Torque mit Umwerfer + KeFü - Aussage von Canyon: "geht nicht"). Das mit dem Sag ist Humbug, eben wegen der Montage am Hinterbau. Das _lange_ Leitblech ändert an dem Problem gar nix. Und wieso die Schuld dem S3 Standard zuschieben, wenn man doch einfach nur eine angepasste Montageplatte fertigen lassen müsste? Nichts als lahme Ausreden



Ich habe denen noch mal, diesmal mit unvermeidbar ironischem Unterton geantwortet. Mal gucken ob jetzt eine qualifizierte Antwort kommt - und ob die wieder 1 Woche dauert...ich hasse es zutiefst wenn Leute nicht mal präzise lesen können oder sich die Mühe nicht machen. Das kostet nur völlig unnötige Zeit, ob bei so etwas oder im Berufsleben.


----------



## haedillus malus (21. September 2012)

Um genau zu sein *EUR 558,00 je Liter*!!!

I.d.R. 25 ml = EUR 13,95

Da würde ich nicht weit mit kommen, ich knalle da sicherlich jedes Jahr so an die 150 - 200 ml hinein.




der_erce schrieb:


> 550 euro / Liter??????


----------



## haedillus malus (21. September 2012)

Soft-Shell-Knie-Schoner ohne Schienbeinschutz?

*O´NEAL SINNER mit SaS-Tec*, teuer aber gut.

Da kann man sogar eine kürzere Tour mit fahren, ohne sie abzunehmen (vorausgesetzt, sie passen!! )

Leichter als z.B. RACE-FACE o.ä. komplett mit Schienbeinschutz sind sie aber kaum.


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

lol..net schlecht, was der mist so kostet wenn man sich das mal etwas genauer ansieht. ^^ Laufende Kosten am Bike...und da sind die Mods noch nicht mal drin


----------



## haedillus malus (21. September 2012)

Sorry, ich lese gerade, ihr diskutiert über hard-shell Schoner!

Bin mit meinen inzwischen ca. 10 Jahre alten RACE-FACE (heute heißen die Dinger vergleichbar glaube ich "Rally FR") immer noch zufrieden.

Sie mussten auch schon einige Male zeigen, was sie verkraften, bisher guter Schutz.

Meine erwähnten SINNER reichen aber i.d.R.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Sorry, ich lese gerade, ihr diskutiert über hard-shell Schoner!
> 
> Bin mit meinen inzwischen ca. 10 Jahre alten RACE-FACE (heute heißen die Dinger vergleichbar glaube ich "Rally FR") immer noch zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Jau, das ergab sich aus dem Video von Siemdiem. Prinzipiell ging es aber hauptsächlich um den korrekten Sitz der Schoner.

Wie sieht es heute mit biken aus? Vgl. meine PN von heute


----------



## dia-mandt (21. September 2012)

ich zähle hier schon 3 frx fahrer aus köln....nice!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich zähle hier schon 3 frx fahrer aus köln....nice!



Wen denn noch außer uns beiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (21. September 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Wen denn noch außer uns beiden?



Ich du Nase, weisst du doch!


----------



## dia-mandt (21. September 2012)

hat der haedillus kein frx?
was macht der dann hier.... will uns nur zuspammen 
oder uns zum kauf anderer produkte überreden.
nur spaß


----------



## Bone-Breaker (21. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> hat der haedillus kein frx?
> was macht der dann hier.... will uns nur zuspammen



Nein, haedillus hat kein FRX. Steht aber auch dabei welche Bikes er fährt. Ich bin ja bis zu meinem FRX sein VOTEC gefahren.


----------



## dia-mandt (21. September 2012)

manchmal vergessen die leute ja ihren bikestatus auf dem laufenden zu halten.
nun gut, sind ja trotzdem 3


----------



## simdiem (21. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> @simdiem....
> 
> Deine Knieschoner sitzen mal richtig schlecht.
> Wenn du mit denen auf die Knie knallst rutschen die einfach runter!
> ...



Ich finde es ja echt nett, dass du dich um mich sorgst  . Ich kann dich aber beruhigen. Das sieht oben sehr locker aus, ist es auch, allerdings kannst du sie nicht verschieben. Das habe ich letztes Jahr in den Alpen bei einem ansehnlichen Abflug ausprobiert . Da war ich auch ziemlich froh Hartschale getragen zu haben.



Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also wenn das die Schoner von RaceFace sind sitzen die bei mir aber genauso. Und nach unten rutschen können die nicht, weil sie bis auf das Gelenk reichen, sprich bis auf die Schuhe.
> 
> Schlimmer finde ich, dass das Video unscharf ist.



Richtig, es sind die Rally Fr von Race Face. Und die Größe passt. 

Das Video ansich ist nicht wirklich unscharf. Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass die GoPro durch dieses ständige hell-dunkel im Wald mit der Belichtung nicht hinterherkommt. Und leidergottes kommt zusätzlich noch dazu, dass der mtb-news player beim uploaden auch noch komprimiert... 

Wenn jemand eine Videoplatform kennt bei der man 800mb Filme uploaden kann, dann lade ich es dort nochmal hoch. 



christophersch schrieb:


> sehr schön gefahren!  vor allem "Green Bomb" hat mir gefallen.
> 
> Aber die Musik ist ja wirklich fürchterlich, tut mir leid - nicht persönlich nehmen



Dankeschön  . Was gefällt dir an der Green Bomb so gut im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden Strecken?



luxaltera schrieb:


> sehr gut gefahren. Leider ist die musik so dick und schnell das selbst deine fahrweise nicht mitkommen kann. Ich hätte was softeres genommen, was besser zum ridespeed passt, dann käme das sogar noch schneller rüber. so nimmt die mucke dem ganzen ein wenig den wind aus den segeln...



Danke fürs Kompliment. Da freut man sich wirklich drüber, insbesondere, da ich erst seit April freeride und das letztens erst mein 6ter Parkbesuch  war.

Alternative Musikvorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen.



der_erce schrieb:


> Er hat sie doch schon dran. Im übrigen bin ich sowieso mal an gespannt, wann ich die ersten lightweight-FRX-Touren-Bilder zu sehen bekomme. Diese Gewichtsreduktion und Tourentauglichkeit zieht ja schon große Kreise, nur gesehen hab ich noch nix



Sobald ich mal Zeit für die Alpen habe wird es auch diese geben. Die Strecken die ich hier vor der Haustüre habe sind sowas von totgefahren.



DoubleU schrieb:


> Super Video, aber misch doch da noch mal andere Mucke rein. Die geht echt gar nicht und das sage ich als elektr. Musik-addict. Das ist aber Kirmes-Techno, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf.


Dankeschön. Als Kenner solltest du aber wissen, dass auf der Kirmes Handsup und Dance Tracks laufen und kein Hardstyle


----------



## X-Fire (21. September 2012)

wollte heute auf meinem frx flashzone mal vorne nen dirty dan draufziehen, aber bei den deemax ist das ja mal total beschissen nen reifen sauber drauf zu bekommen. der eiert jetzt richtig stark, weil der teilweise zu weit innen in die felge fällt beim montieren. habs probiert mit richtig druck drauf, genauso wenig luft und versucht den an den schlimmen stellen richtig hin zu ziehen, aber ohne erfolg.

gibts da irgend nen trick??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (21. September 2012)

Luft raus, Mantelseiten mit Spülilösung(viel Spülmittel, wenig wasser) großzügig einschmieren. Dann aufpumpen und bei 1 bar ringsrum den Mantel nach rechts und links walken. Dann auf max. Druck des Reifens aufpumpen. Dann sollte er eigentlich anständig sitzen. Jetzt kannst du den Druck auf den gewünschten reduzieren. Wenn das alles nichts bringt, dann haste vielleicht einen krummen Mantel. Meine Maxxis eiern auch wie Sau.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## X-Fire (21. September 2012)

super danke.  ne der ist schon einigermaßen gerade, hab den reifen gerade erst von ner anderen felge runtergemacht. da war er noch gerade  werd ich nacher gleich mal probieren


----------



## luxaltera (21. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Danke fürs Kompliment. Da freut man sich wirklich drüber, insbesondere, da ich erst seit April freeride und das letztens erst mein 6ter Parkbesuch  war.
> 
> Alternative Musikvorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen.




ok das hier passt echt sehr gut vom speed und (!) der  länge her.

Deadmau5 - 4x4=12 - Raise Your Weapon (featuring Greta Svabo Bech)

habs mir gerade mal parralel angeschaut und mit wenig schnitttechnik kann das sehr geil passen... musste halt mögen.

ich schau nochmal rein und vielleicht finde ich nochwas anderes


----------



## luxaltera (21. September 2012)

Oh, Hier

Nebula - Atomic Ritual - Atomic Ritual Revised

passt besser aber ist kein elektro, dubstep oder was auch immer sondern ha;t guter alter stoner rock. aber läuft schön parallel auch was tempo und mood angeht...


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

wie wärs mit tv on radio - Wolf like me

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoaVaboEODA&feature=related"]TV On The Radio- Wolf Like Me - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## visualex (21. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich zähle hier schon 3 frx fahrer aus köln....nice!



Ich arbeite in Köln. Zählt das auch?


----------



## dia-mandt (21. September 2012)

klar 
davon abgesehen ist LEV ja direkt ums eck.
von meiner haustüre bis zur stadtgrenze knapp 8 min mit dem auto


----------



## simdiem (21. September 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Oh, Hier
> 
> Nebula - Atomic Ritual - Atomic Ritual Revised
> 
> passt besser aber ist kein elektro, dubstep oder was auch immer sondern ha;t guter alter stoner rock. aber läuft schön parallel auch was tempo und mood angeht...



Das von Deadmouse gefällt mir gut, wenn es auch vielleicht einen ticken zuu langsam ist. 



der_erce schrieb:


> wie wärs mit tv on radio - Wolf like me
> 
> TV On The Radio- Wolf Like Me - YouTube



Das gefällt mir richtig gut. Wird fürs nächste Video auf jeden Fall vorgemerkt. 


Apropo, mal was anderes ^^. Ich bin morgen Nachmittag in Beerfelden. Ist noch ein FRX'ler, oder Torque'ler am Start? 

Gruß Simon


----------



## haedillus malus (21. September 2012)

Keine Angst, ich werde hier ausschließlich konstruktive Beiträge liefern , ok nicht immer!

Ich fahre tatsächlich kein FRX, aber hätte es den Rahmen mit dieser Geometrie und Konfiguration bereits 2010 gegeben, hätte ich mir ein FRX frame-set gekauft.

Der Rahmen entspricht genau meinen Vorstellungen von einem breitbandig aufbaubaren Freerider, eben genau wie mein INTENSE UZZI VP 2010.

Daneben: Im UZZI Forum ist meist wenig los, da ist es bei euch interessanter. 

Daher hoffe ich, dass ich bleiben darf. 

Grüsse Frank



dia-mandt schrieb:


> hat der haedillus kein frx?
> was macht der dann hier.... will uns nur zuspammen
> oder uns zum kauf anderer produkte überreden.
> nur spaß


----------



## dia-mandt (21. September 2012)

Aber klar.
Hier ist jeder gern gesehen!
Und du hattest ja gute absichten..... 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> So ich habe mir nun auch endlich mal die Zeit genommen ein neues Video zu schneiden. Bikepark ist Beerfelden.


Sauber gefahren!  Macht auch echt Bock auf den Park  Ob das morgen bei mir klappt, bezweifle ich aber :-/ Wollte eigentlich dieses WE nochmal nach Lac Blanc, aber dort ist das ganze WE Wetter gemeldet wie derzeit in Beerfelden:


> Wetter aktuell in Beerfelden:
> _mÃ¤Ãiger Regen_












Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Stimmt, das dauert noch einige JÃ¤hrchen bis Du an dem Punkt angekommen bist. Aber ich kann dich trÃ¶sten, der Punkt kommt nur dann, wenn Du weniger Sport treibst und mehr iÃt.


Naja, aktuell mache ich fast gar keinen Sport - esse aber auch nicht Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig viel  Wird Zeit, dass ich wieder hÃ¤ufiger aufs Bike komme!!!




LordLinchpin schrieb:


> @Bone-Breaker: nimm einen gut gemeinten rat an und lass die finger von der hammerschmidt






haedillus malus schrieb:


> Der Rahmen/Tretlageraufnahme muss eben nur penibel vorbereitet werden (sofern er dies nicht direkt ab Hersteller ist, z.B. plangeschliffene Tretlageraufnahme etc., wie z.B. beim UZZI).
> 
> Ansonsten:
> 1 Mal im Jahr zerlegen und neu fetten, dann gibt es keine Probleme.
> (ist ja wirklich keine Hexerei!)


Das sind noch lange nicht die kritischen Punkte...! 

>1/2kg Mehrgewicht im Vergleich zu einer 2-fach Kurbel
deutlich spÃ¼rbarer Wirkungsgradverlust im Overdrive
(fÃ¼r mich) absolut gar kein nutzbarer Vorteil gegenÃ¼ber einer 2-fach Kurbel
DafÃ¼r dann auch noch ~500â¬ latzen? Ich werds nie verstehen...




der_erce schrieb:


> Im Ã¼brigen bin ich sowieso mal an gespannt, wann ich die ersten lightweight-FRX-Touren-Bilder zu sehen bekomme. Diese Gewichtsreduktion und Tourentauglichkeit zieht ja schon groÃe Kreise, nur gesehen hab ich noch nix


Was sagen solche Bilder denn aus? Nicht mal, ob man den Berg hoch gefahren ist oder hoch geschoben hat - oder hoch geshuttled wurde  Zweifelst du denn an, dass die betroffenen Leute mit ihren FRX Touren fahren  Jede Wette, dass ich damit alles fahren kann, was ich mit dem alten Torque auch gefahren bin, das nur 300g leichter war, 1cm weniger Federweg hatte und dazu einen deutlich flacheren Sitzwinkel - also mÃ¼sste das FRX sich eigentlich noch leider bergauf treten  Ich mache auch gerne demnÃ¤xt mal Beweisfotos...
BTW: mit dem alten Torque bin ich diesen Mai einen MTB-Marathon (Mittelstrecke, 56km/1450Hm) mitgefahren  Alles gar kein Thema! Wobei ich doch einige komische Blicke zugeworfen bekam  (Einziger mit Nuss-Schale aufm Kopp, einer von 2 Leuten (unter 600 Startern) mit KnieschÃ¼tzern, mit vermutlich einer Ausnahme der meiste Federweg). Aber Hauptsache, es hat SpaÃ gemacht und das hat es mÃ¤chtig 



 ... 






dia-mandt schrieb:


> Deine Knieschoner sitzen mal richtig schlecht.
> Wenn du mit denen auf die Knie knallst rutschen die einfach runter!


HÃ¤tte ich vom Blickwinkel im Video her auch gesagt, aber wenn Simon meint, dass es passt...!
Ich hatte jahrelang die alte Version der Race Face in L, die standen schÃ¶n auf den Schuhen auf und haben so am Knie immer perfekt gepasst. Meine neuen (auch Gr. L) sind nun leider ein ganzes StÃ¼ck kÃ¼rzer und rutschen deshalb immer etwas tiefer als die alten. Hat mir letztes Jahr bei einem Nosemanual/Stoppie-Unfall (U*m*fall ) ein 2 Wochen lang schmerzendes Knie beschert 




haedillus malus schrieb:


> *OÂ´NEAL SINNER mit SaS-Tec*, teuer aber gut.
> 
> Da kann man sogar eine kÃ¼rzere Tour mit fahren, ohne sie abzunehmen (vorausgesetzt, sie passen!! )


FÃ¼r solche Sachen habe ich, wie oben zu sehen, die 661 Kyle Strait. Damals fÃ¼r 27â¬ bei CRC im Angebot geschossen und seither sehr zufrieden damit. 




haedillus malus schrieb:


> Bin mit meinen inzwischen ca. 10 Jahre alten RACE-FACE (heute heiÃen die Dinger vergleichbar glaube ich "Rally FR") immer noch zufrieden.
> 
> Sie mussten auch schon einige Male zeigen, was sie verkraften, bisher guter Schutz.


Die habe ich auch seit ca. 6 Jahren und sie haben mir in der Zeit einige Male gute Dienste geleistet...








X-Fire schrieb:


> bei den deemax ist das ja mal total beschissen nen reifen sauber drauf zu bekommen. der eiert jetzt richtig stark, weil der teilweise zu weit innen in die felge fÃ¤llt beim montieren. habs probiert mit richtig druck drauf


Also mit viel Druck habe ich bisher JEDEN Reifen sauber drauf bekommen (auÃer ein Mal, wo sich das Felgenband zwischen Reifenwulst und Sitz geschoben hat).


----------



## Max-The-Rider (22. September 2012)

Hallöchen! 

Nochmal eine kurze Verständnis-Frage. Habe mich über extrem viele Seiten bis hierhin durch gekämpft, aber bin mir immernoch nicht ganz sicher ob mein Vorhaben realisierbar ist: frx 2-fach mit folgenden Bauteilen:

Canyon Direct Mount Rahmen-Adapter (evtl mit bisschen nachboren)
Umwerfer XT FD-M785-E (oder welcher passt mit nach dem aktuellen Stand am besten?)
Shimano SLX 2013 Kurbelgarnitur 
Canyon KeFü (Funktionierende 2-fach Alternativen?)

Ist das realisierbar bzw. sinnvoll? (Kurbelwahl) Die Shiftguide Kettenblätter für die e13 scheinen mir doch etwas stark überzogen vom preis her (78 und dass dann 2x pro Jahr...) Oder halten die so viel länger?

Wäre um Jede Hilfe Dankbar, besonders bei der Wahl des Umwerfers. Bei Canyon meinten die am Telefon nur "Keine Ahnung. Direkt Mount mit S3 sollte klappen, aber am besten als 3-fach, da der 2fach nicht sauber einstellbar ist..) Allerdings hat Smubob den oben genanten ja empfohlen aber nicht konkret getestet. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus Aachen 
Max


----------



## Bone-Breaker (22. September 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in Köln. Zählt das auch?





dia-mandt schrieb:


> klar
> davon abgesehen ist LEV ja direkt ums eck.
> von meiner haustüre bis zur stadtgrenze knapp 8 min mit dem auto



Bist Du des Teufels???? Da können wir ja auch direkt die Neandertaler aus der verbotenen Stadt mit dazu rechnen. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn auf einmal jeder ein Kölner wird. Da muss doch wenigstens eine Eingemeindungsgebühr entrichtet werden, so 5 - 10 Kölsch!


----------



## bonny-m (22. September 2012)

Hier mal mein FRX. Auf jeden Fall Tourentauglich.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1219387


----------



## Nduro (22. September 2012)

@ bonny-m 


Weißt du was dein Laufradsatz wiegt?


----------



## bonny-m (22. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> @ bonny-m
> 
> 
> Weißt du was dein Laufradsatz wiegt?



Nee leider nicht. Will mir aber noch einen leichteren Touren Satz zulegen


----------



## Nduro (22. September 2012)

Deshalb hatte ich auch gefragt.

Mal sehen welcher es bei mir wird.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. September 2012)

Max Engelke schrieb:


> bin mir immernoch nicht ganz sicher ob mein Vorhaben realisierbar ist: frx 2-fach mit folgenden Bauteilen:
> 
> Canyon Direct Mount Rahmen-Adapter (evtl mit bisschen nachboren)
> Umwerfer XT FD-M785-E (oder welcher passt mit nach dem aktuellen Stand am besten?)
> ...


Also generell sollte die Zusammenstellung passen. Nur wie der Umwerfer genau passt, weiß ich natürlich nicht, was nur eine Vermutung von mir. Othu meinte ja, dass die evtl. falsch war...! Vom SLX kann ich dir sagen, dass es passt, aber eben NICHT mit 22er KB (mit 24er eingeschränkt, mit 26er uneingeschränkt). Funktionierende 2-fach Alternativen zur Canyon gibts mMn keine, zumindest nur welche, die man am Tretlager klemmt und bei einer vorhandenen Verschraubung für eine KeFü finde ich, ist das Pfusch. Die Canyon ist zudem auch echt leicht.
Aber wie kommst du auf 2 Sätze Ketteblätter pro Jahr...?  Meine XT Alu Blätter sind jetzt >4 Jahre alt und laufen noch einwandfrei!




bonny-m schrieb:


> Hier mal mein FRX. Auf jeden Fall Tourentauglich.


inkl. Anfahrt/Rückfahrt zum/vom Berg oder flache Berge...? 




bonny-m schrieb:


> Nee leider nicht. Will mir aber noch einen leichteren Touren Satz zulegen


Bevor du den Gedanken zuende denkst, würde ich den LRS mal wiegen...! Die 240er DT Naben sind sau leicht und die Subrosa Felgen sind für die Breite auch absolut nicht schwer. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was da für Speichen und Nippel verbaut sind, aber schwer ist der LRS mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht.




der_erce schrieb:


> Im übrigen bin ich sowieso mal an gespannt, wann ich die ersten lightweight-FRX-Touren-Bilder zu sehen bekomme. Diese Gewichtsreduktion und Tourentauglichkeit zieht ja schon große Kreise, nur gesehen hab ich noch nix


Heute kriegst du deine Beweisfotos


----------



## bonny-m (22. September 2012)

@smubob Mit allem trum und dran 

Bin auch  mit dem Bike die Bikeattack Gefahren  ,  da noch ohne Hammerschmidt. Werde mich am 03.10.12 an dem superenduro rennen in beerfelden versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max-The-Rider (22. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also generell sollte die Zusammenstellung passen. Nur wie der Umwerfer genau passt, weiß ich natürlich nicht, was nur eine Vermutung von mir. Othu meinte ja, dass die evtl. falsch war...! Vom SLX kann ich dir sagen, dass es passt, aber eben NICHT mit 22er KB (mit 24er eingeschränkt, mit 26er uneingeschränkt). Funktionierende 2-fach Alternativen zur Canyon gibts mMn keine, zumindest nur welche, die man am Tretlager klemmt und bei einer vorhandenen Verschraubung für eine KeFü finde ich, ist das Pfusch. Die Canyon ist zudem auch echt leicht.
> Aber wie kommst du auf 2 Sätze Ketteblätter pro Jahr...?  Meine XT Alu Blätter sind jetzt >4 Jahre alt und laufen noch einwandfrei!



das mit dem 26er Kettenblatt habe ich schon vermutet, fahre aktuell auf einem torque fr 2008 auch nen 26er als kleines Kettenblatt wegen Chainsuck, wäre an sich auch kein problem, das also auch am frx zu fahren, schade aber, dass es für die e13 keinen shiftguide mit einem 26er kettenblatt gibt. 

Hab mich schon gefragt ob man nicht einfach auf das Größere Shiftguide Kettenblatt noch ein truvativ 26er dran schrauben kann, bäuchte man ja nur den gleichen Lochkreis, wenn die schrauben passen. Hat das schonmal jemand probiert, bzw kennt jemand die maße vom shiftguide für die bohrungen vom kleinen kettenblatt? 

Stellt sich die frage halt nur noch mit dem Umwerfer, wobei dir Canyon-Leute mich da mit dem s3 3-fach direkt mount von sram auf ne ganz andere fährte locken wollten, als die hier populärere Version mit dem shimano-umwerfer. Hat jemand denn noch was anderes verbaut als die shimano-lösung von smubob?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. September 2012)

Max Engelke schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gefragt ob man nicht einfach auf das Größere Shiftguide Kettenblatt noch ein truvativ 26er dran schrauben kann, bäuchte man ja nur den gleichen Lochkreis, wenn die schrauben passen. Hat das schonmal jemand probiert, bzw kennt jemand die maße vom shiftguide für die bohrungen vom kleinen kettenblatt?


Google!  Habe von der e*thirteen Kurbel keine Ahnung, vielleicht auch mal auf deren Website schauen...




Max Engelke schrieb:


> Stellt sich die frage halt nur noch mit dem Umwerfer, wobei dir Canyon-Leute mich da mit dem s3 3-fach direkt mount von sram auf ne ganz andere fährte locken wollten, als die hier populärere Version mit dem shimano-umwerfer. Hat jemand denn noch was anderes verbaut als die shimano-lösung von smubob?


Hier populär? Ich bin (glaube ich) aktuell einer der einzigen mit Shimano-Umwerfer...! Timebandit und simdiem fahren Sram, ersterer den X0 2x10 42 Z., welchen simdiem genau hat, steht hier irgendwo im Thread...


----------



## Taikobo (22. September 2012)

Hi Ihr,

Ich würd mir auch gerne ein torque frx kaufen.
Mir fehlt allerdings noch ne Probefahrt. Ich wohn bei Heidelberg. 
Hat jemand im Umkreis von ca. 50 bis 60 km ein frx von 2012 in M, das er mir für ne kleine runde die Straße hoch und runter zur Verfügung stellt?

Gruss Mario


----------



## der_erce (22. September 2012)

@ Smubob, ich bezweifle nicht, ich hab nur noch nix gesehen und simdiem fährt momentan auch nur im BP rum  Von daher war doch mein Einwand berechtigt oder? 
 @Taikobo...guggsu hier


----------



## Taikobo (22. September 2012)

@der_erce
thx


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (22. September 2012)

Hier mal eine Art Beweisfoto. War ein Tourtag in den Vogesen, sozusagen die erste Hälfte dann hab ich die Aufzeichnung abgebrochen weil geshuttled wurde. Bergauf war ich mit meinem Rockzone immer ganz vorne  
Die Mittagspause hab ich mitgeschnitten daher die Differenz zwischen Bewegungszeit und Gesamtzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> @ Smubob, ich bezweifle nicht, ich hab nur noch nix gesehen und simdiem fährt momentan auch nur im BP rum  Von daher war doch mein Einwand berechtigt oder?


War schon klar, dass du es nicht bezweifelst, aber ich musste ja so blöd fragen  Und heut hat sich der Simon mal zurückgehalten und hat nicht "geparkt"... sondern mich bei "Tour No.1" mit meinem FRX begleitet  Beweisfoto in Progress...

Erkenntnisse der heutigen Tour:

Es war GOLDrichtig, dass ich Größe L genommen habe - ist so agil und wendig wie das FR in M. An Radstand und Lenkwinkel muss ich mich noch ein wenig gewöhnen, läuft aber schon sehr sauber.
Das FRX geht SAU gut bergauf  Das alte Torque ist ein Witz dagegen...! Die 350er Stütze ist etwas zu kurz für mich, wenn ich optimal sitzen will (und die Mindesteinstecktiefe (bis Unterkante Oberrohr) berücksichtigen will) und trotzdem bin ich ganz lässig überall hoch gefahren.
Es hat/kann alles, was das FR auch gut konnte und hat zusätzlich mächtig Reserven und läuft bergab wie auf Schienen 
Die 300er Feder wäre auf 203 nicht fahrbar, ich hatte heute schon fast volle Ausnutzung, obwohl keine nennenswerten Drops/Sprünge dabei waren




Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Art Beweisfoto. War ein Tourtag in den Vogesen, sozusagen die erste Hälfte dann hab ich die Aufzeichnung abgebrochen weil geshuttled wurde. Bergauf war ich mit meinem Rockzone immer ganz vorne


Nice!  In die Vogesen wollte ich heute ursprünglich auch (Lac Blanc), aber der Wetterbericht sagte für dort "Land unter" voraus...
Unsere Tour war nur knapp die Hälfte davon, ~650Hm auf 22km, nicht viel, aber viel Spaß auf den enthaltenen Trails


----------



## simdiem (22. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> @ Smubob, ich bezweifle nicht, ich hab nur noch nix gesehen und simdiem fährt momentan auch nur im BP rum  Von daher war doch mein Einwand berechtigt oder?



Stimmt schon, ich fahre gerade viel im Bikepark, aber alleine touren ist auch nicht so geil. Und leider ist hier bei  mir in der Nähe touren fahren auch nicht so der Bringer. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> War schon klar, dass du es nicht bezweifelst, aber ich musste ja so blöd fragen  Und heut hat sich der Simon mal zurückgehalten und hat nicht "geparkt"... sondern mich bei "Tour No.1" mit meinem FRX begleitet  Beweisfoto in Progress...
> 
> Erkenntnisse der heutigen Tour:
> 
> ...



Sehr gut zusammengefasst. Besser kann ich es nicht machen. Und hier das Beweisphoto natürlich in exzellenter Qualität


----------



## brillenboogie (22. September 2012)

@Eduard: das war sogar eine sehr schöne tagestour!
Und das rockzone ging augenscheinlich wirklich gut bergauf!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sehr gut zusammengefasst. Besser kann ich es nicht machen.


Man muss ja nicht immer alles in _Worte_ fassen 




simdiem schrieb:


> Und hier das Beweisphoto natürlich in exzellenter Qualität


Ich hätte ja auch noch die Spiegelreflex mitnehmen können  

Bei entsprechendem Wetter sieht der Ausblick hinter dem Geländer, an dem die Bikes lehnen übrigens so aus:





 Pfälzerwald


----------



## Mordred (23. September 2012)

> Das sind noch lange nicht die kritischen Punkte...!


 
Dann sag mal die Kritischen!
Oder hat sie vielleicht auch doch auch Vorteile ????



> Und hier das Beweisphoto natürlich in exzellenter Qualität


 
Dynamikumfang sag ich nur, Dynamikumfang.Selbst meine Tochter mit ihren 10 Jahren fotographiert schon besser (oder setzt besser in Szene ) als das Gezeigte.

Meinungsmacher!
Ts,ts,ts...
Durch die Freds weg...

Ah,so,ja
Carsten hier ,der schon geFREERIDET ist als es den Begriff noch gar nicht gab. 
KTM Ultra Race (Horst sein link sein Ursprung), No Pogo mit Mozo Pro und dann Z1, RFR01 mit Z1 und dann Strata shox, dann HCA SpeedForce auf 3D , später HCA SpeedPro auf der Jagd (immer noch) und als mir letztens mein letztes Bike geklaut wurde, wurde es ein Trailflow.


----------



## DoubleU (23. September 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in Köln. Zählt das auch?



Wir in Köln sind offen und tolerant ggü. Gastarbeitern!


----------



## DoubleU (23. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das von Deadmouse gefällt mir gut, wenn es auch vielleicht einen ticken zuu langsam ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch über die Musik gemeckert, also ist das Mindeste was ich tun muss auch mind. einen Alternativ-Vorschlag zu machen. Sind beides Stücke aus Snowboard-Videos:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU1CDSP7FRk"]deceptacon - le tigre - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv8mJfDPxuA"]The Faint - Agenda Suicide - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Mit dem Zeug wird die HS im Frühjahr so richtig großzügig befüllt, so dass bei der ersten Tour zuächst jede Menge Fett heraus-quillt, abwischen, danach ist für 1 Jahr Ruhe.



diese kurbel lebt vom service. einmal im jahr reicht grundsätzlich nicht aus da der feine metallabrieb im fett hängen bleibt und damit für mehr abrieb sorgt. zudem kommen die zum teil miesen toleranzen und die hohen ersatzteilpreise. und wenn du die kurbel nicht regelmäßig zerlegst merkst du unter umständen erst viel zu spät dass spiel "in der mechanik" ist.


----------



## der_erce (23. September 2012)

@simdiem &  @`Smubob´


----------



## christophersch (23. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also mit viel Druck habe ich bisher JEDEN Reifen sauber drauf bekommen (außer ein Mal, wo sich das Felgenband zwischen Reifenwulst und Sitz geschoben hat).



Ich fühle mich gerade auch wie ein blutiger Anfänger. Seit über eineinhalb Stunden bin ich nun dabei die neuen Muddy's aufzuziehen. Trotz Seifenlauge und extrem viel Druck will da gar nichts. ->sowas hatte ich auch noch nie... 
Ich nehme mal an, dass es daran liegt, dass die sehr neu sind und somit noch ziemlich "kleben". Aber die Schwalbe "Montagepaste" wollte ich dann doch nicht kaufen.... wo kommen wir denn da hin?  



simdiem schrieb:


> Dankeschön  . Was gefällt dir an der Green Bomb so gut im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden Strecken?



Auf der Strecke sind so schön viele Hindernisse im Weg über die man fahren/springen muss! 

____
Edit: ich haber gerade die "Bikeparks" App aus der Verlosung gewonnen! Bin jetzt also bestens gerüstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (23. September 2012)

Ich habe letzte woche auch muddy mary auf die mtx29 montieren wollen. Mir ging's genauso: die wollten partout nicht sauber in's felgenbett rutschen. Liegt aber m.e. An den felgen, denn die selben reifen habe ich dann auf eine dt swiss gezogen und es klappte einwandfrei...
Psx0407


----------



## rüttelmonster (23. September 2012)

So,

hab mein jeztz fertig und heute die erste Testrund im Wald gedreht.

Ich suche nun einen Chirugen, der mir das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht schnippeln kann....


----------



## dia-mandt (23. September 2012)

War das mal ein flashzone?


----------



## christophersch (23. September 2012)

rüttelmonster schrieb:


> So,
> 
> hab mein jeztz fertig und heute die erste Testrund im Wald gedreht.
> 
> Ich suche nun einen Chirugen, der mir das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht schnippeln kann....



Sauber! Umbau oder Frameset?
Nur der Sattel stört im Gesamtbild etwas...

Cheers
-Christopher


----------



## der_erce (23. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> War das mal ein flashzone?



eher wohl nen Playzone als nen Flashzone


----------



## dia-mandt (23. September 2012)

Ich finde das der sattel, die gabel und der lenker nicht dazu passen (form/farbe).
Schaut zusammengewürfelt aus.


----------



## dia-mandt (23. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> eher wohl nen Playzone als nen Flashzone



Ich denke eher an das frameset.
Immerhin ist der ccdb drin und nicht der van rc


----------



## gerry. (23. September 2012)

Hi,
ich habe gerade mit Erschrecken feststellen müssen, dass der CCDB Air in der 203mm Hi/Lo Position nicht ins FRX passt!
Auf folgendem Bild sind links und rechts an der Innenseite der Wippe die Kanten vom Dämpfer eingedrückt. Diese berührt dr Dämpfer wenn er noch ca. 1cm Restfederweg hat. 




Ist das jemanden mit CCDB Air ebenfalls aufgefallen? 
Danach müssten ja die 2013er Modelle Änderungen an der Wippe haben.


----------



## rüttelmonster (23. September 2012)

Das ist ein Framset mit Teilen von meinem Demo und vom Helius. 
Der Sattel ist wirklich kein Schmuckstück aber bequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (23. September 2012)

Boah der rote Lenker ist ja nicht soooo schön. 
Und wieso hast denn die Gabel in weiß genommen?? 

Sieht aus wie ... Ich schraub mal alles an nen rahmen was da so rum liegt...


----------



## dia-mandt (23. September 2012)

Das hatten damals im showroom alle bikes, bei denen der dämpfer mit dem agb nach unten montiert war.
Da du nen air dämpfer fährst wundert mich das jetzt nicht, da der nur so in den rahmen passt.
Du musst mal druck ablassen und schauen wieviel von der wippe im weg ist.
Zur not mit dem dremel etwas anpassen.
Wird der wippe egal sein. Die ist an der stelle dick genug.

Edit.
Es gibt keine hi lo einstellung.
Entweder hi oder lo.
Könnte auch daran liegen.
Wenn du 203/hi fährst, dann kommt der dämpfer ja an eine andere stelle.
Teste dann mal die lo position.


----------



## gerry. (23. September 2012)

Ich meinte damit, dass sowohl in der 203 hi, als auch in der 203 low Stellung die Wippe anschlägt.
Mir war dieses Problem so nicht bekannt und habe es nur durch Zufall bemerkt, als ich jetzt von der 203 wieder in die 185 hi Position wechseln wollte.
Ich werde dann wohl ein Stück der Wippe abschleifen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. September 2012)

daher auch wohl der ungenutzte Fw


----------



## gerry. (23. September 2012)

nene ich wusste, dass das noch kommt

Den habe ich auch in der 185er Position. Dort kollidiert die Wippe nicht...


----------



## dia-mandt (23. September 2012)

Der agb des ccdb air ist einfach sehr dich und fängt schon kurz nach den buchsen an. Eher suboptimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (23. September 2012)

Unterscheiden sich da der CCDB Coil und Air so sehr ?
Ich hätte jetzt, rein vom optischen Eindruck her, gesagt das beide gleich sind. 
Hast du es denn mal anders rum probiert ?


----------



## Taikobo (23. September 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

heut war ich bei SimDiem und bin das FRX 2012 in M gefahren. 
Es kam mir etwas klein vor. SimDiem hatte logischerweise ja auch schon seine Sattelstange für sich gekürzt.

Nunja, hier einfach mal meine Maße nach dem ich diese heute nochmal gemessen hab.

Schrittlänge 89
Torso 63
Schulter 41
Arm 61
Ich bin 180 cm groß.

Was meint ihr ? Der Canyon Rechner spuckt L aus.

Gruss Mario


----------



## dia-mandt (23. September 2012)

Ich hab torso 60, arm 57, schritt 89, 1,83 groß.
L ist perfekt.


----------



## psx0407 (23. September 2012)

...habe heute mein frx speedzone auf´m geisskopf eingeweiht.
was soll ich sagen?
fährt sich prima, ist superwendig und liegt schön in der luft. ein paar parktage mehr als geplant werden´s also heuer noch sein müssen.   



psx0407


----------



## DoubleU (24. September 2012)

Hier noch ein pic von meinem Rockzone, obwohl es da nicht viel zu sehen gibt. Weitestgehend Standard:


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...habe heute mein frx speedzone auf´m geisskopf eingeweiht.
> was soll ich sagen?
> fährt sich prima, ist superwendig und liegt schön in der luft. ein paar parktage mehr als geplant werden´s also heuer noch sein müssen.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, noch einer den wir aktivieren können wenn wir das nächste mal nach Bischofsmais kommen


----------



## visualex (24. September 2012)

Taikobo schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> heut war ich bei SimDiem und bin das FRX 2012 in M gefahren.
> Es kam mir etwas klein vor. SimDiem hatte logischerweise ja auch schon seine Sattelstange für sich gekürzt.
> ...




Schrittlänge: 88cm Größe 1,83m und L passt mir super.


----------



## christophersch (24. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Hier noch ein pic von meinem Rockzone, obwohl es da nicht viel zu sehen gibt. Weitestgehend Standard:



schaut sehr schön aus!


----------



## Garfieldo (24. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> (...) Evtl. melden sich ja hier noch mal bitte die anderen Rockzone-Kunden wie es da ausschaut - sprich ob die Kette schleift und/oder welcher Umwerfer da verbaut ist. (...)



Ich habe mich wegen des schleifenden 2-fach Umwerfers am Rockzone auch an den Canyon-Kundendienst gewandt. Ich habe einen zweiten baugleichen Umwerfer geschickt bekommen und ausprobiert - ohne Besserung. 

Einige Zeit später wurde ich dann darauf hingewiesen, dass "da ja gar kein Optitune durchgeführt wurde und demnach die Dämpferfeder zu hart und die Gabelfeder zu weich ist, was wahrscheinlich der Grund für das Schleifen sei". Der Herr von der Hotline wollte mir dann gleich ein neues Set Federn verkaufen...

An den ganzen Aussagen vom Canyon-Service ist so viel bekloppt, dass mir die Worte fehlen. Was soll denn diese hart-weich-Kombination für einen Sinn ergeben? Für welchen Fahrer passt die denn?

Außerdem wusste der Typ gar nicht, wieviel ich wiege, und konnte dementsprechend gar keine Aussage über passende Federhärten treffen.

Zusätzlich kann es ja nicht sein, dass es bei geringem Einfedern normal ist, dass die Kette am Umwerfer schleift.

Ich werde evtl. mal einen 3-fach Umwerfer probieren.

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

Offensichtlich kommt das FRX wohl hier etwas an seine "Grenzen" der Tourentauglichkeit? Bin mal gespannt ob das bei den ´13er Modellen anders sein wird. ICh bezweifel es ja, da die GEO, so wie man erkennt, nicht sehr viel anders aussieht wie bei den 2012er Modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (24. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Offensichtlich kommt das FRX wohl hier etwas an seine "Grenzen" der Tourentauglichkeit? Bin mal gespannt ob das bei den ´13er Modellen anders sein wird. ICh bezweifel es ja, da die GEO, so wie man erkennt, nicht sehr viel anders aussieht wie bei den 2012er Modellen.



Wenn ich mich nicht verkuckt habe, dann gibt es 2013 kein Modell mit Umwerfer bzw. verstellbarer Sattelstütze. Zumindest ist im PDF nix davon zu sehen.
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2012/canyon_eurobike_2012_de.pdf


----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

Ja Umwerfer erkenne ich jetzt nicht, aber es könnt bei den Sattelstützen auch ne Stealth verbaut sein...Immerhing gibts zwei Bikes mit 180 mm vorne.


----------



## luxaltera (24. September 2012)

UND die haben ja im 2013 Rahmen extra die bohrung zur zugverlegung der stealth angebracht... also wird das sicherlich irgendwo drinne sein.


----------



## admiralawesome (24. September 2012)

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem wie ich? 
Natürlich nicht ganz so krass wie ich es gekritzelt habe.
Aber man hört heraus, wie sich die Feder hin und her bewegt.(KlackKlack) 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1221599


----------



## dia-mandt (24. September 2012)

Wenn die feder sich bewegt, hast du im normalfall zu wenig federvorspannung.
Wieviel hast du die denn vorgespannt.
Wenn der kolben sich allerdings bewegt, dann würde ich mit dem dämpfer keinen meter mehr fahren.
Ausbauen und ab zum service.
Sonst kannst du den wegwerfen.


----------



## DoubleU (24. September 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> schaut sehr schön aus!



Danke


----------



## admiralawesome (24. September 2012)

Es tritt immer auf...egal ob eine Umdrehung oder vier Umdrehungen.

ich habe den Dämpfer vor 5 Wochen wegen diesem Problem weg geschickt. 
und habe ihn so vor paar Tagen mit diesem Spiel wieder bekommen. 
Und jetzt komme ich mir natürlich ein bisschen  ver*****t vor!

Nochmal warte ich nicht 4 Wochen. 
Da muss Canyon jetzt gas geben. 
Sonst fahre ich da hin und greif mir einen neuen.


----------



## DoubleU (24. September 2012)

Garfieldo schrieb:


> Ich habe mich wegen des schleifenden 2-fach Umwerfers am Rockzone auch an den Canyon-Kundendienst gewandt. Ich habe einen zweiten baugleichen Umwerfer geschickt bekommen und ausprobiert - ohne Besserung.
> 
> Einige Zeit später wurde ich dann darauf hingewiesen, dass "da ja gar kein Optitune durchgeführt wurde und demnach die Dämpferfeder zu hart und die Gabelfeder zu weich ist, was wahrscheinlich der Grund für das Schleifen sei". Der Herr von der Hotline wollte mir dann gleich ein neues Set Federn verkaufen...
> 
> ...



Zu diesen völlig inkompetenten Antworten fällt einem echt nichts zu ein. Ich warte nach der ersten ähnlich behinderten Antwort im Moment ja immer noch auf eine 2. wenigstens ansatzweise Sinn ergebende...


----------



## christophersch (24. September 2012)

admiralawesome schrieb:


> Hat jemand das gleiche Problem wie ich?
> Natürlich nicht ganz so krass wie ich es gekritzelt habe.
> Aber man hört heraus, wie sich die Feder hin und her bewegt.(KlackKlack)
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1221599



Bist du dir sicher, dass das die Kolbenstange ist und nicht, wie #dia-mandt  schon geschrieben hat, die Feder?
ich meine gehört zu haben, dass schon einige CCDB's dort gebrochen sind, das waren dann aber immer andere Hinterbauten. (Yeti 303, VPP's)

Edit: warum antworte ich nur immer zu spät?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## admiralawesome (24. September 2012)

ja ich bin mir ziemlich sicher. Wenn ich den Dämpfer am Ausgleichsbehälter mit 2 Fingern anfasse, kann ich ihn ohne großen Kraftaufwand zwischen Unter und Oberrohr hin und her bewegen. Man sieht wie wie die Kolbenstange wegknickt.


----------



## nukular2008 (24. September 2012)

Garfieldo schrieb:


> Der Herr von der Hotline wollte mir dann gleich ein neues Set Federn verkaufen...



Dämpferfedern haben die jetzt plötzlich auch einzeln? Hieß es nicht immer gibts nicht bei denen? Optitune beinhaltet ja auch nur die Gabelfeder (noch eine falsche Aussage von dem Hotline-Mitarbeiter)


----------



## Garfieldo (24. September 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Dämpferfedern haben die jetzt plötzlich auch einzeln? Hieß es nicht immer gibts nicht bei denen? Optitune beinhaltet ja auch nur die Gabelfeder (noch eine falsche Aussage von dem Hotline-Mitarbeiter)


Er hat mir auf jeden Fall Preise für sowohl Gabel- als auch Dämpferfeder genannt. Ich finds klasse!


----------



## nukular2008 (24. September 2012)

Nur mal so aus Interesse: Was wollen die denn für ne Dämpferfeder?


----------



## admiralawesome (24. September 2012)

Könnte denn jemand bitte bei sich nach schauen ob er das selbe Problem mit seinem Dämpfer hat wie ich? 
dieses spiel ist echt minimal. man kann es aber sehen. 

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es normal sei.
und jetzt will ich halt wissen ob es normal ist oder nicht!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1221599


----------



## dia-mandt (24. September 2012)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das normal sein soll.
Der kolben läuft ja durch eine buchse und eine dichtung.
Wenn sich da was bewegt, kann das nicht stimmen. Wie soll eine dichtung abdichten, wenn sich darin etwas hin und her bewegt (also nicht wie sonst bei einem kolben z.b.).
Klingt für mich komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (24. September 2012)

Ich habe keinerlei Spiel im Dämpfer. Auch bei größerem Druck. (Auch CCDB)
Schicke ihn noch mal ein, bevor er ganz zerbricht. Denn das wird garantier beim nächsten herberen Einschlag passieren...


----------



## admiralawesome (24. September 2012)

Ja ich glaub auch nicht das das normal ist. 
Nur haben die mir angeblich einen ganz neuen Dämpfer geschickt. Es sind  auch keine Kratzer mehr an den Einstellschrauben und auf dieser Schutzhülle an der die Feder vorbeistreift. Die Logos sind auch ein wenig anders. 

Aber der Ausgleichsbehälter hat 2- 3 Kratzer. Deswegen glaube ich, dass es ein gebrauchter Dämpfer ist, der ein Ölwechsel und paar neue Einstellschrauben bekommen hat. 

Und bei diesem war das spiel von Anfang an.
Naja mal gucken was Canyon mir morgen dazu sagen kann!


----------



## admiralawesome (24. September 2012)

THX für die Info christophersch. 
Dann werde ich mal Canyon dazu drängen mir ganz schnell einen neuen zu liefern.

Denn die CC-DB reparieren können die nicht... Und ich werde bestimmt nicht nochmal 4 Wochen auf ne FAIL-Reparatur warten. 
Ich frag morgen auch nach wer das für die macht!


----------



## Garfieldo (24. September 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Interesse: Was wollen die denn für ne Dämpferfeder?



Ich glaube, dass es knapp 60 Nachos für eine Dämpferfeder waren. Ich hatte bei dem Satz "Wir können Ihnen keine Austauschfedern zur Verfügung stellen - die müssen Sie schon selbst bezahlen" ausgestiegen und habe nur mit halbem Ohr zugehört. Also sorry für die ungenaue Angabe.


----------



## bonny-m (25. September 2012)

Garfieldo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es knapp 60 Nachos für eine Dämpferfeder waren. Ich hatte bei dem Satz "Wir können Ihnen keine Austauschfedern zur Verfügung stellen - die müssen Sie schon selbst bezahlen" ausgestiegen und habe nur mit halbem Ohr zugehört. Also sorry für die ungenaue Angabe.


 

Habe noch zwei CCDB Federn bei Ebay laufen. Auktion endet Heute 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cane-Creek-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4607e04de8


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cane-Creek-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4607e044e8


----------



## Chris_360 (25. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Offensichtlich kommt das FRX wohl hier etwas an seine "Grenzen" der Tourentauglichkeit? Bin mal gespannt ob das bei den ´13er Modellen anders sein wird. ICh bezweifel es ja, da die GEO, so wie man erkennt, nicht sehr viel anders aussieht wie bei den 2012er Modellen.



Laut auskunft von canyon auf der eurobike wurde der lenkwinkel um 1grad reduziert damit eine bessere laufruhe einkehrt. Ansonsten ist an der geo nichts geändert worden.


----------



## mssc (25. September 2012)

Garfieldo schrieb:


> Ich habe mich wegen des schleifenden 2-fach Umwerfers am Rockzone auch an den Canyon-Kundendienst gewandt. Ich habe einen zweiten baugleichen Umwerfer geschickt bekommen und ausprobiert - ohne Besserung.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Rockzone mit dem original verbauten X0 2x10 Umwerfer schleift die Kette ebenfalls. Sobald ich hinten auf das dritte Ritzel schalte, läuft die Kette leicht über den Umwerferkäfig... 

Komm jetzt aber eh nicht mehr wirklich zum fahren, daher lass ichs mal so... im Winter werd ich mir mal die neue Kettenführung von Canyon ansehen und dabei auch gleich die Geschichte mit dem Umwerfer....


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (25. September 2012)

Bei meinem Rockzone schleift die Kette ungefähr ab dem 5. Gang auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, finde ich nicht weter tragisch da ich da eh schon wieder aufs große Kettenblatt schalte.


----------



## christophersch (25. September 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Laut auskunft von canyon auf der eurobike wurde der lenkwinkel um 1grad reduziert damit eine bessere laufruhe einkehrt. Ansonsten ist an der geo nichts geändert worden.



Das haben sie gesagt? Ich meine, in der aktuellen Freeride haben sie 62,7 Grad gemessen. Und das fand ich schon gewöhnungsbedürftig flach. Aber 61,7 Grad???! Wow (Allerdings auch mit hochgezogenen Standrohren)

Cheers
-Christopher


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

In der aktuellen Freeride??? Wo hastn das gelesen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Offensichtlich kommt das FRX wohl hier etwas an seine "Grenzen" der Tourentauglichkeit?



Diese Aussage ist unsinnig. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Tourenfähigkeit des FRX zu tun. 
Dieser Konstruktionsfehler des Adapters ist nicht mit der Umwerfertauglichkeit des Rahmens gleich zu setzen. Dass hier geschludert wurde, hätte auch an jedem anderen Rahmen passieren können. 

Und ich glaube nicht, dass von Canyon ein neuer Adapter kommen wird. Da hilft wohl nur eins, selber Hand anlegen


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. September 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das haben sie gesagt? Ich meine, in der aktuellen Freeride haben sie 62,7 Grad gemessen. Und das fand ich schon gewöhnungsbedürftig flach. Aber 61,7 Grad???! Wow (Allerdings auch mit hochgezogenen Standrohren)
> 
> Cheers
> -Christopher



Als ich mir das Pdf angesehen habe dachte ich aber auch das die LW echt flach aussehen.


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist unsinnig. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Tourenfähigkeit des FRX zu tun.
> Dieser Konstruktionsfehler des Adapters ist nicht mit der Umwerfertauglichkeit des Rahmens gleich zu setzen. Dass hier geschludert wurde, hätte auch an jedem anderen Rahmen passieren können.
> 
> Und ich glaube nicht, dass von Canyon ein neuer Adapter kommen wird. Da hilft wohl nur eins, selber Hand anlegen



Ich würd sie nicht als unsinnig abstempeln. Ob du ein funktionierendes Tourensetup hinbekommst durch dremeln und fräsen und weiß der Kuckuck nicht alles, ist ja generell deine Sache, aber es heißt nicht automatisch, dass das FRX Tourentauglich ist.
Die Aussage von Smubob war, dass man erst ab nem 26er Kettenblatt uneingeschränkt fahren kann. Und wenn man das, was man in der PDF sieht oder nicht sieht, damit erklärt, dass Canyon vermutlich keine 2fach FRX mehr produziert, weils eben mit der aktuellen GEO nicht sonderlich gut funzt, ist doch nicht unsinnig?
Nur weil du einen Mercedes SLS zum Geländewagen umbauen kannst, heißt es doch nicht dass ein SLS geländegängig ist oder?


----------



## christophersch (25. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Freeride??? Wo hastn das gelesen??



War doch nicht die aktuelle. War 2/2012. steht im rechten Block, bei den Daten des Bikes


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

ah, dacht schon ich hab was übersehen. Die 2 hab ich grad nicht da.


----------



## othu (25. September 2012)

Morgen Kinder wirds was geben... ich bin Morgen in Koblenz


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich würd sie nicht als unsinnig abstempeln. Ob du ein funktionierendes Tourensetup hinbekommst durch dremeln und fräsen und weiß der Kuckuck nicht alles, ist ja generell deine Sache, aber es heißt nicht automatisch, dass das FRX Tourentauglich ist.
> Die Aussage von Smubob war, dass man erst ab nem 26er Kettenblatt uneingeschränkt fahren kann. Und wenn man das, was man in der PDF sieht oder nicht sieht, damit erklärt, dass Canyon vermutlich keine 2fach FRX mehr produziert, weils* eben mit der aktuellen GEO nicht sonderlich gut *funzt, ist doch nicht unsinnig?
> Nur weil du einen Mercedes SLS zum Geländewagen umbauen kannst, heißt es doch nicht dass ein SLS geländegängig ist oder?



Nochmal, dass es Probleme mit dem Umwerfer gibt, *liegt eben nicht an der Geometrie des Rahmens*. Sondern nur an der Positionierung der Umwerferaufnahmebohrungen am Umwerferadapter. 

Dieser Adapter ist ist ein eigenständiges Bauteil und hat absolut gar nichts damit zu tun, ob das Rad tourentauglich ist. Dafür ist nämlich primär die Geometrie verantwortlich und diese ist uneingeschränkt tourenfähig. 
Der Umwerfer lässt sich auch problemlos montieren. Und schalten lässt er sich auch. Lediglich scheift er bei gewissen Schaltkombinationen auf dem kleinen KB. Wem das nicht gefällt muss Eigeninitiative ergreifen oder das Rad verkaufen, was aber dann eher auf die Unwilligkeit oder Unfähigkeit des Einzelnen zurückzuführen ist und nichts mit der Tourenfähigkeit zu tun hat. Punkt!

Ob Canyon keine 2-fach mehr in Zukunft anbietet ist reine Spekulation von dir. Und die von dir aufgeführten Gründe, dass dies wegen der Geo sei, sind absolut falsch. Dass der Umwerfer bei manchen Schaltkombinationen schleift liegt nicht am Rahmen, sondern am Umwerferadapter. Zum dritten Mal.

Der Vergleich mit dem SLS hinkt gewaltig und ergibt im Übrigen auch keinen Sinn 

Der Umwerfer funktioniert mit einem 26 KB reibungslos. Und warum ist das? Richtig, weil er zu hoch sitzt. Deswegen die Löcher am Adapter nach unten versetzen und gut is. Man kann natürlich sich auch  bei Canyon beschweren (sicher zu Recht), von Ihnen hingehalten werden, noch mehr frustriert und sauer werden, sich im Forum darüber auskotzen und schlussendlich das Produkt schlecht reden. 

Und genau bei letzterem habe ich das Gefühl, dass du an dem Punkt bist. Das nehm ich dir nicht übel, aber zulassen werde ich das nicht 

*
Im Übrigen, nicht um sonst bescheinigen einige ehemalige Torque Fahrer dem FRX eine bessere Tourentauglichkeit, da es besser bergauf geht.*

Gruß Simon


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Morgen Kinder wirds was geben...
> Ich bin Morgen in Koblenz und bekomme einen raw/Klarlack FRX 6.0 Speedzone Rahmen mit CCDB.



Ende gut, alles Gut  ... (hoffentlich) 

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, wenn es geklappt hat!

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Nochmal, dass es Probleme mit dem Umwerfer gibt, *liegt eben nicht an der Geometrie des Rahmens*. Sondern nur an der Positionierung der Umwerferaufnahmebohrungen am Umwerferadapter.
> Dieser Adapter ist ist ein eigenständiges Bauteil und hat absolut gar nichts damit zu tun, ob das Rad tourentauglich ist. Dafür ist nämlich primär die Geometrie verantwortlich und diese ist uneingeschränkt tourenfähig.
> Der Umwerfer lässt sich auch problemlos montieren. Und schalten lässt er sich auch. Lediglich scheift er bei gewissen Schaltkombinationen auf dem kleinen KB. Wem das nicht gefällt muss Eigeninitiative ergreifen oder das Rad verkaufen, was aber dann eher auf die Unwilligkeit oder Unfähigkeit des Einzelnen zurückzuführen ist und nichts mit der Tourenfähigkeit zu tun hat. Punkt!



Wäre das Bike ausschließlich Tourentauglich gebaut, würden die Bohrungen für die Aufnahme auch perfekt sitzen, nix würde schleifen, alles würde passen. Hier hat man eben einen Spagat versucht, der nicht ganz funktioniert hat.



simdiem schrieb:


> Ob Canyon keine 2-fach mehr in Zukunft anbietet ist reine Spekulation von dir.



Absolut richtig!



simdiem schrieb:


> Und die von dir aufgeführten Gründe, dass dies wegen der Geo sei, sind absolut falsch. Dass der Umwerfer bei manchen Schaltkombinationen schleift liegt nicht am Rahmen, sondern am Umwerferadapter. Zum dritten Mal.



Nochmal, hätte die Geometrie eine definitive Tourentauglichkeit, würde alles passen. Und zur Geometrie zähle ich alles: Das Design, Konzept und den definierten Einsatzbereich!



simdiem schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem SLS hinkt gewaltig und ergibt im Übrigen auch keinen Sinn



Nur weil du die Analogie nicht verstehst, muss es nicht unsinnig sein 



simdiem schrieb:


> Der Umwerfer funktioniert mit einem 26 KB reibungslos. Und warum ist das? Richtig, weil er zu hoch sitzt. Deswegen die Löcher am Adapter nach unten versetzen und gut is. Man kann natürlich sich auch  bei Canyon beschweren (sicher zu Recht), von Ihnen hingehalten werden, noch mehr frustriert und sauer werden, sich im Forum darüber auskotzen und schlussendlich das Produkt schlecht reden.
> 
> Und genau bei letzterem habe ich das Gefühl, dass du an dem Punkt bist. Das nehm ich dir nicht übel, aber zulassen werde ich das nicht
> 
> Gruß Simon



Ich hab doch nicht mal vor bei mir 2fach zu bauen. Ich bin vollkommen glücklich mit meinem Speedzone. Remember: ich hab ne Boxxer vorne drin. Ich hatte mit Smubob mal diskutiert und ggf. mal überlegt ob irgendwann ne 11/1 Kombo Sinn macht, denn dann muß ich mir keine Gedanken über die Umwerfer machen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Morgen Kinder wirds was geben...
> Ich bin Morgen in Koblenz und bekomme einen raw/Klarlack FRX 6.0 Speedzone Rahmen mit CCDB.



lol...willst die Kiste dann trotzdem noch "entlacken"?


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wäre das Bike ausschließlich Tourentauglich gebaut, würden die Bohrungen für die Aufnahme auch perfekt sitzen, nix würde schleifen, alles würde passen. Hier hat man eben einen Spagat versucht, der nicht ganz funktioniert hat.



Falsch, aber: In einer perfekten Welt mit perfekten Bikes und perfekten Menschen würde das zutreffen. In der leben wir aber nicht!

Demzufolge müsste das Torque ein absoluter Schrotthaufen sein, weil es ohne Ende knackt (Analogie leicht übertrieben), das Strive ein totaler Konstruktionsfehler, weil sich Lagerungen lösen, das AM Müll ist, weil manchmal die Sitzstebe einen Riss bekommt, das XC sowieso Müll ist, weil seit Jahren ständig die Sitzstrebe und das Steuerrohr reißt. 





> Nochmal, hätte die Geometrie eine definitive Tourentauglichkeit, würde alles passen. Und zur Geometrie zähle ich alles: Das Design, Konzept und den definierten Einsatzbereich!



Geometrie ist Geometrie und nicht Konzept. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.




> Ich hab doch nicht mal vor bei mir 2fach zu bauen. Ich bin vollkommen glücklich mit meinem Speedzone. Remember: ich hab ne Boxxer vorne drin. Ich hatte mit Smubob mal diskutiert und ggf. mal überlegt ob irgendwann ne 11/1 Kombo Sinn macht, denn dann muß ich mir keine Gedanken über die Umwerfer machen  !



In dem Fall solltest du das Urteil über die Tourenfähigkeit den 2-fach Fahrern überlassen


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Falsch, aber: In einer perfekten Welt mit perfekten Bikes und perfekten Menschen würde das zutreffen. In der leben wir aber nicht!
> 
> Demzufolge müsste das Torque ein absoluter Schrotthaufen sein, weil es ohne Ende knackt (Analogie leicht übertrieben), das Strive ein totaler Konstruktionsfehler, weil sich Lagerungen lösen, das AM Müll ist, weil manchmal die Sitzstebe einen Riss bekommt, das XC sowieso Müll ist, weil seit Jahren ständig die Sitzstrebe und das Steuerrohr reißt.



Nicht falsch. Die Bohrungen sitzen nunmal an ALLEN FRX falsch, warum? Nicht weil der Mann an der Bohrmaschine die allesamt falsch bohrt, sondern weil es nicht anders geht. 
Die Konstruktionsfehler solltest du mal Canyon schreiben, vermutlich wissen die es wohl noch nicht  



simdiem schrieb:


> Geometrie ist Geometrie und nicht Konzept. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.



Vielleicht, aber es entsteht aus dem Konzept, und wenn das Konzept nicht aufgeht, kann man auch an der Geometrie nichts ändern, damit es passt. Dann kommen eben solche gewurschtel raus, in dem man mit Dremeln Löcher größer machen muß, damit irgendwas passt. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, mir ist es ziemlich egal ob das Ding tourentauglich ist oder nicht oder ob was schleift. Und mir ists eigentlich auch ziemlich egal ob du drei Wochen dremelst und schraubst, um es tourentauglich zu machen, die Ehre gebührt dir, aber ich seh es eigentlich nicht als Aufgabe des Käufers an, Modifikationen am Bike so durchzuführen, damit der designierte Einsatzbereich auch eingehalten und erfüllt werden kann. Mein Bike hab ich nicht für Touren gekauft, fahr aber 40 - 50 km mit der Kiste, mit 1fach und 200mm BoXXer vorne. Hätt ich nen Drop oder Rockzone gekauft, hätt ich dann eben 2fach gehabt und mich geärgert (vermutlich) warum die Kacke schleift.
Wenn du dir den SLS kaufst, (ich liebe Autoanalogien  ), willst du doch auch nicht erst das Getriebe reparieren, damit du alle Gänge ausfahren kannst ohne dass etwas schleift? Ist es deine oder die Aufgabe von MB? 



simdiem schrieb:


> In dem Fall solltest du das Urteil über die Tourenfähigkeit den 2-fach Fahrern überlassen



Das soll doch ein Scherz sein oder? Warum soll ich mir kein Urteil erlauben, nur weil ich nicht 2fach fahre?


----------



## othu (25. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nicht falsch. Die Bohrungen sitzen nunmal an ALLEN FRX falsch, warum? Nicht weil der Mann an der Bohrmaschine die allesamt falsch bohrt, sondern weil es nicht anders geht.




Die Bohrungen sitzen falsch, weil man die Adapterplatte nicht für das FRX gebaut hat, sondern einfach die vorhandene Adapterplatte vom normalen Torque übernommen hat.
Würde man einfach die beiden Löcher durch zwei Langlöcher ersetzen oder eine eigene Platte für das FRX bauen, wäre das alles kein Problem.

Macht Canyon aber nicht. Warum nicht? Das weiß nur Canyon.


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

Hab mich ungünstig ausgedrückt. Ich meinte die Adapterplatte.


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nicht falsch. Die Bohrungen sitzen nunmal an ALLEN FRX falsch, warum? Nicht weil der Mann an der Bohrmaschine die allesamt falsch bohrt, sondern weil es nicht anders geht.
> Die Konstruktionsfehler solltest du mal Canyon schreiben, vermutlich wissen die es wohl noch nicht



Sehr wohl falsch. Und jetzt erkläre mir doch mal bitte, warum es nicht möglich sein soll die Löcher für den Umwerfer am Umwerferadapter 5mm tiefer zu bohren? 



> Vielleicht, aber es entsteht aus dem Konzept, und wenn das Konzept nicht aufgeht, kann man auch an der Geometrie nichts ändern, damit es passt.


An der Geometrie muss auch nichts geändert werden, denn diese ist perfekt! 



> Dann kommen eben solche gewurschtel raus, in dem man mit Dremeln Löcher größer machen muß, damit irgendwas passt.



Dein "Gewurschtel" nenne ich liebevoll Modifikationen.



> Versteh mich nicht falsch, mir ist es ziemlich egal ob das Ding tourentauglich ist oder nicht oder ob was schleift.


Scheinbar ist es dir das aber nicht!



> Und mir ists eigentlich auch ziemlich egal ob du drei Wochen dremelst und schraubst, um es tourentauglich zu machen,


Deine 3 h waren in der Realität 30 min. Ein Dremel ist nicht nötig, sondern eine Rundfeile, Schleifpapier und ein Akkuschrauber mit Senker.



> aber ich seh es eigentlich nicht als Aufgabe des Käufers an, Modifikationen am Bike so durchzuführen, damit der designierte Einsatzbereich auch eingehalten und erfüllt werden kann.



Hier stimme ich mit dir zu 110% überein. Wenn du Lust hast, ein paar Monate in dem Thema zurückzublättern, es dürfte Mitte April gewesen sein, dann kannst du in meinem damaligen Beitrag lesen, dass ich über diese Problematik auch nicht sonderlich, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken,  "amused" war.



> Mein Bike hab ich nicht für Touren gekauft, fahr aber 40 - 50 km mit der Kiste, mit 1fach und 200mm BoXXer vorne.


Und da behauptet der gute Mann, das Ding sei nicht tourentauglich 



> Hätt ich nen Drop oder Rockzone gekauft, hätt ich dann eben 2fach gehabt und mich geärgert (vermutlich) warum die Kacke schleift.


Jep, so wie ich damals 



> Wenn du dir den SLS kaufst, (ich liebe Autoanalogien  ), willst du doch auch nicht erst das Getriebe reparieren, damit du alle Gänge ausfahren kannst ohne dass etwas schleift? Ist es deine oder die Aufgabe von MB?


Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir nie einen MB kaufen werde, würde es mich aber auch nicht großartig wundern, wenn das Getriebe haken würde  . Ich verstehe aber was du meinst und würde das Auto dem Hersteller vermutlich um die Ohren schlagen. 




> Das soll doch ein Scherz sein oder? Warum soll ich mir kein Urteil erlauben, nur weil ich nicht 2fach fahre?



Mein Problem ist, dass du sagst, dass das FRX nicht Tourentauglichkeit ist. Und einmal verbindest du das mit der Geometrie und dann wieder wegen dem Umwerfer. Diese Aussage ist aber schlichtweg nicht korrekt. 

Korrekt wäre die Aussage, dass eine Umwerfermontage mit dem aktuell verfügbarem Adapter möglich ist, aber mit einem 22er KB nur wenige Gänge ohne Schleifen nutzbar sind. 

Das ist die Information, die potentielle Käufer wissen müssen und nichts anderes. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (25. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hab mich ungünstig ausgedrückt. Ich meinte die Adapterplatte.




Auch dann ist deine Aussage falsch, es geht sehr wohl anders.
War aber beim normalen Torque nicht nötig.


----------



## Timebandit (25. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Die Bohrungen sitzen falsch, weil man die Adapterplatte nicht für das FRX gebaut hat, sondern einfach die vorhandene Adapterplatte vom normalen Torque übernommen hat.
> Würde man einfach die beiden Löcher durch zwei Langlöcher ersetzen oder eine eigene Platte für das FRX bauen, wäre das alles kein Problem.
> 
> Macht Canyon aber nicht. Warum nicht? Das weiß nur Canyon.



Falsch. Es gibt zwei Adapterplatten. Eine fürs Torque, eine fürs FRX. Und wenn man das Ganze mit der Adapterplatte des normalen Torques am FRX probiert klappts noch weniger. Ich habe beide Bikes in der Garage und hab das selbst ausprobiert. Die Adapterplatte des FRX ist schlichtweg falsch konstruiert.

Greez,.....


----------



## othu (25. September 2012)

Dann gebe ich mich geschlagen und bin wieder mal auf die Canyon Hotline reingefallen


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sehr wohl falsch. Und jetzt erkläre mir doch mal bitte, warum es nicht möglich sein soll die Löcher für den Umwerfer am Umwerferadapter 5mm tiefer zu bohren?



Es is ja anscheinend möglich. Frag doch Canyon warum se es nicht machen.




simdiem schrieb:


> An der Geometrie muss auch nichts geändert werden, denn diese ist perfekt!


Du brauchst aber ne Montageplatte, die es sonst bei anderen nicht gibt...oder täusch ich mich da?




simdiem schrieb:


> Dein "Gewurschtel" nenne ich liebevoll Modifikationen.



Word  Sorry for that 




simdiem schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es dir das aber nicht!


Ich hab doch nur geschrieben, dass das FRX an seine Grenzen gerät. Nicht dass es mich so unglaublich interessiert. Ich diskutiere halt einfach mit. Ist das so falsch ? 



simdiem schrieb:


> Deine 3 h waren in der Realität 30 min. Ein Dremel ist nicht nötig, sondern eine Rundfeile, Schleifpapier und ein Akkuschrauber mit Senker.



 Hab nix von 3h geschrieben  



simdiem schrieb:


> Hier stimme ich mit dir zu 110% überein. Wenn du Lust hast, ein paar Monate in dem Thema zurückzublättern, es dürfte Mitte April gewesen sein, dann kannst du in meinem damaligen Beitrag lesen, dass ich über diese Problematik auch nicht sonderlich, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken,  "amused" war.








simdiem schrieb:


> Und da behauptet der gute Mann, das Ding sei nicht tourentauglich



 Aber mit 1fach..und nicht mit gewurst...liebevoll modifiziertem 2fach 




simdiem schrieb:


> Jep, so wie ich damals








simdiem schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir nie einen MB kaufen werde, würde es mich aber auch nicht großartig wundern, wenn das Getriebe haken würde  . Ich verstehe aber was du meinst und würde das Auto dem Hersteller vermutlich um die Ohren schlagen.










simdiem schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass du sagst, dass das FRX nicht Tourentauglichkeit ist. Und einmal verbindest du das mit der Geometrie und dann wieder wegen dem Umwerfer. Diese Aussage ist aber schlichtweg nicht korrekt.
> 
> Korrekt wäre die Aussage, dass eine Umwerfermontage mit dem aktuell verfügbarem Adapter möglich ist, aber mit einem 22er KB nur wenige Gänge ohne Schleifen nutzbar sind.
> 
> ...



Also gut...wenn das der Konsens ist! 


> Korrekt wäre die Aussage, dass eine Umwerfermontage mit dem aktuell verfügbarem Adapter möglich ist, aber mit einem 22er KB nur wenige Gänge ohne Schleifen nutzbar sind.





Ende


----------



## DoubleU (25. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gibt zwei Adapterplatten. Eine fürs Torque, eine fürs FRX. Und wenn man das Ganze mit der Adapterplatte des normalen Torques am FRX probiert klappts noch weniger. Ich habe beide Bikes in der Garage und hab das selbst ausprobiert. Die Adapterplatte des FRX ist schlichtweg falsch konstruiert.
> 
> Greez,.....



Ich habe heute bzgl. des Themas auch als 2. Antwort wieder einen Schwachsinn^10 geliefert bekommen indem z.B. erklärt wird, daß die erste idiotische Antwort doch korrekt war, das Problem behandelte und nur "missverständlich" formuliert wurde (ich erinnere an das entsprechende posting von mir hier im Thread: Hinweise auf SAG, Länge des Umwerfers, usw. - also alles Dinge die wirklich NULL mit der Problematik zu tun haben). Das ist lächerlich was sich Canyon hier leistet jetzt noch eins draufzusetzen und den Schwachsinn nicht mal einzugestehen.

Hat hier irgend jemand Interesse sich gemeinschaftlich darüber zu beschweren? MMn müssten die an alle die es wünschen eine korrigierte Adapter-Platte ausliefern. Ähnlich wie ein Rückruf, denn das ist ein glasklarer Produktfehler. Klar kann man die Platte theoretisch auch selber bearbeiten so wie Simdiem, aber nicht jeder hat ne Werkstatt und es geht hier wie gesagt auch um ein nagelneues Rad mit einem glasklaren Konstruktionsfehler und wir sind ja hier nicht bei Software wo das Produkt ohnehin stets zu Hause reift - und müssen auch als Kunde nicht zwangsläufig die Hausaufgaben von Canyon machen - obwohl ich es simdiem hoch anrechne, daß er quasi die Lösung selbst erarbeitet und durchgeführt hat. Muss Canyon ja eigentlich nur noch übernehmen indem sie Platten mit von vorneherein korrekten Löchern ausliefert.
Ich soll übrigens jetzt das Bike einschicken (LOL?! Aufwandsabwägung anyone?) damit sie sich das Problem "anschauen und lösen können" - das sie ja trotz aller Beteuerungen ihrerseits bisher nicht mal verstanden haben bzw. nicht wissen worum es geht (oder sich absichtlich doof stellen). Außerdem ist es ja kein bikepsezifisches Problem, sondern ein Problem aller FRX mit Umwerfer, zumindest alle in Größe L, aber vermutlich die anderen auch. D.h. die können das zentral lösen und diese Lösung entsprechend für alle anbieten - dafür brauchen die nicht mein Bike, das dann ewig bei denen lagert und vermutlich ohne Lösung und/oder beschädigt retour geht...
Bin angesäuert, also sorry für den Ton. Einfach unterirdisch die Kommunikation seitens Canyon.


----------



## Timebandit (25. September 2012)

Wäre ich nicht in der glücklichen Lage mit relativ wenig Aufwand in Koblenz zu sein, was ich mittlerweile des Öfteren war, hätte ich dieses Detail, wie so viele andere, wahrscheinlich auch nie erfahren. Dank einer einstündigen Diskussion an der Servicetheke und der Begutachtung beider Bikes gemeinsam mit einem Servicecanyenero und der Recherche in einigen PDF´s kam dies zu Tage.

Über die meines Erachtens sehr mäßige Beratungsqualität einiger Hotlinemitarbeiter (!!!nicht alle!!!) bin auch ich immer wieder irritiert. Das sollte ein Direktvertreiber besser machen!!


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> wir sind ja hier nicht bei Software wo das Produkt ohnehin stets zu Hause reift



Und das ist sehr schlimm, dass wir das hinnehmen. Heute wieder Update für Firefox beta 16.irgendwas.....

OT Ende


----------



## Garfieldo (25. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Hat hier irgend jemand Interesse sich  gemeinschaftlich darüber zu beschweren? MMn müssten die an alle die es  wünschen eine korrigierte Adapter-Platte ausliefern. Ähnlich wie ein  Rückruf, denn das ist ein glasklarer Produktfehler.



Da stimme ich dir zu! Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass Canyon meine Anfrage wie einen  Einzelfall behandelt hat, obwohl es sich doch ganz offensichtlich um  einen systematischen Fehler bei allen FRX mit 2-fach handelt, weswegen  ich sicher nicht der Erste war, der sich deswegen gemeldet hat.  Darüberhinaus ärgert es mich, dass Canyon mir erstmal eine Batterie  zeit- und kostspieliger und zu guter Letzt noch am Problem  vorbeischießender Lösungsmöglichkeiten vorschlägt, wo doch einfach nur  die 1-Adapterplatte falsch konstruiert ist. Meiner Meinung nach müssten  die jetzt in den sauren Apfel beißen und einen Satz Adapterplatten  nachbohren oder nachfräsen lassen. Das ist wahrscheinlich billiger, als  jedem erstmal einen neuen X0-Umwerfer zu schicken...



DoubleU schrieb:


> Ich soll übrigens jetzt das Bike einschicken (LOL?! Aufwandsabwägung  anyone?) damit sie sich das Problem "anschauen und lösen können" - das  sie ja trotz aller Beteuerungen ihrerseits bisher nicht mal verstanden  haben bzw. nicht wissen worum es geht (oder sich absichtlich doof  stellen).



Das ist ja wohl Quatsch, das würde ich nicht machen.
 @_simdiem_: wie hast du denn die Bohrungen versetzt? Hast du den Umwerfer nur runter gesetzt (also parallelverschoben) oder z.B. hinten etwas geneigt? Um wie viel etwa?


----------



## psx0407 (25. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sehr schön, noch einer den wir aktivieren können wenn wir das nächste mal nach Bischofsmais kommen



ja, aber nur wenn ich dann nicht der einzige ü40 bin.   

psx0407


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2012)

Wird eng, aber wir sind nah dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Es is ja anscheinend möglich. Frag doch Canyon warum se es nicht machen.



Ich glaube wir beide denken ziemlich genau das selbe darüber, wieviel das wohl bringen wird, wenn ich das Canyon schreibe 



> Du brauchst aber ne Montageplatte, die es sonst bei anderen nicht gibt...oder täusch ich mich da?


Monatageplatte, Adapterplatte? Reden wir gerade vom selben?  Man braucht eine Platte zw. Rahmen und Umwerfer, damit dieser montiert werden kann. Nennen wir sie Umwerferadaptermontageplatte . Bei dieser Platte gibt es noch Optimierungsbedarf.



> Word  Sorry for that



accepted 



> Ich hab doch nur geschrieben, dass das FRX an seine Grenzen gerät. Nicht dass es mich so unglaublich interessiert. Ich diskutiere halt einfach mit. Ist das so falsch ?


Mitdiskutieren ist doch super. Nur das FRX gerät nicht an seine Grenzen. Der Kollege der das konstruiert hat, ist an seine "Grenzen" gestoßen, oder war einfach zu ungründlich.




> Aber mit 1fach..und nicht mit gewurst...liebevoll modifiziertem 2fach


Siehste, klingt doch gleich viel besser. 




> Ende


 Ende 




Timebandit schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gibt zwei Adapterplatten. Eine fürs Torque, eine fürs FRX. Und wenn man das Ganze mit der Adapterplatte des normalen Torques am FRX probiert klappts noch weniger. Ich habe beide Bikes in der Garage und hab das selbst ausprobiert. Die Adapterplatte des FRX ist schlichtweg falsch konstruiert.
> 
> Greez,.....



Ohkay, das ist mir auch neu. Verglichen mit der Artikelnummer auf der Explosionszeichnung und meiner Rechnung müsste ich den FRX Umwerferadapter haben. A1031529





DoubleU schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bzgl. des Themas auch als 2. Antwort wieder einen Schwachsinn^10 geliefert bekommen indem z.B. erklärt wird, daß die erste idiotische Antwort doch korrekt war, das Problem behandelte und nur "missverständlich" formuliert wurde (ich erinnere an das entsprechende posting von mir hier im Thread: Hinweise auf SAG, Länge des Umwerfers, usw. - also alles Dinge die wirklich NULL mit der Problematik zu tun haben). Das ist lächerlich was sich Canyon hier leistet jetzt noch eins draufzusetzen und *den Schwachsinn nicht mal einzugestehen.*



Genau das ist ja das Problem. Wenn sie sagen würden, dass sie das Problem kennen und daran arbeiten und es dann einen neuen Adapter für die betreffenden Leute gibt (und das auch relativ zeitnah passieren würde), dann würde ja auch keiner was sagen. Aber das rausreden nervt!



> Hat hier irgend jemand Interesse sich gemeinschaftlich darüber zu beschweren?


Ja HIER !



> MMn müssten die an alle die es wünschen eine korrigierte Adapter-Platte ausliefern. Ähnlich wie ein Rückruf, denn das ist ein glasklarer Produktfehler.


Sehe ich auch so! 



> Klar kann man die Platte theoretisch auch selber bearbeiten so wie Simdiem, aber nicht jeder hat ne Werkstatt und es geht hier wie gesagt auch um ein nagelneues Rad mit einem glasklaren Konstruktionsfehler und wir sind ja hier nicht bei Software wo das Produkt ohnehin stets zu Hause reift - und müssen auch als Kunde nicht zwangsläufig die Hausaufgaben von Canyon machen - obwohl ich es simdiem hoch anrechne, daß er quasi die Lösung selbst erarbeitet und durchgeführt hat.


Ich danke dir.  Bist jederzeit eingeladen vorbeizukommen, dann passen wir deine Platte auch entsprechend an. 
Mir war von Anfang an klar, dass von Canyon da nichts kommen wird. Deswegen habe ichs einfach gleich angepackt. 




> Ich soll übrigens jetzt das Bike einschicken (LOL?! Aufwandsabwägung anyone?) damit sie sich das Problem "anschauen und lösen können" -


*TU DAS JA NICHT, WENN DU DEIN RAD DIESES JAHR NOCH FAHREN WILLST!!!*

Die haben genügend FRX Rockzone bei sich rumstehen, wo sie einen Blick drauf werfen können!!! 



> das sie ja trotz aller Beteuerungen ihrerseits bisher nicht mal verstanden haben bzw. nicht wissen worum es geht (oder sich absichtlich doof stellen)


Vermutlich eher zweiteres! 



> Außerdem ist es ja kein bikepsezifisches Problem, sondern ein Problem aller FRX mit Umwerfer, zumindest alle in Größe L, aber vermutlich die anderen auch.


Richtig!



> dafür brauchen die nicht mein Bike, das dann ewig bei denen lagert und vermutlich ohne Lösung und/oder beschädigt retour geht...


Genau das ist nämlich das Problem/Risiko.



> Bin angesäuert, also sorry für den Ton. Einfach unterirdisch die Kommunikation seitens Canyon.


Nachvollziehbar, immerhin bist du diesmal ohne Ausdrücke oder Beleidigungen ausgekommen. Geht doch! 

Btw. danke für deine Musikvorschläge. Gefallen mir beide außerordentlich gut 

Gruß Simon


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

Garfieldo schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu! Ich finde es merkwÃ¼rdig, dass Canyon meine Anfrage wie einen  Einzelfall behandelt hat, obwohl es sich doch ganz offensichtlich um  einen systematischen Fehler bei allen FRX mit 2-fach handelt, weswegen  ich sicher nicht der Erste war, der sich deswegen gemeldet hat.  DarÃ¼berhinaus Ã¤rgert es mich, dass Canyon mir erstmal eine Batterie  zeit- und kostspieliger und zu guter Letzt noch am Problem  vorbeischieÃender LÃ¶sungsmÃ¶glichkeiten vorschlÃ¤gt, wo doch einfach nur  die 1â¬-Adapterplatte falsch konstruiert ist. Meiner Meinung nach mÃ¼ssten  die jetzt in den sauren Apfel beiÃen und einen Satz Adapterplatten  nachbohren oder nachfrÃ¤sen lassen. Das ist wahrscheinlich billiger, als  jedem erstmal einen neuen X0-Umwerfer zu schicken...



Das mit dem behandeln wie ein Einzelfall ist typisch. Neue Adapterplatten wÃ¤ren das Richtige, genau wie du schreibst. Selbiges hatte ich im April hier im Thema schon gefordert... Wieviel das bewirkt hat... magste raten? 




> @_simdiem_: wie hast du denn die Bohrungen versetzt? Hast du den Umwerfer nur runter gesetzt (also parallelverschoben) oder z.B. hinten etwas geneigt? Um wie viel etwa?



Ich hatte die Platte hauptsÃ¤chlich bearbeitet, weil der Umwerfer an das Sitzrohr angeschlagen hatte, wenn ich den kompletten Federweg ausgenutzt habe. Deswegen habe ich die LanglÃ¶cher nicht nur nach unten, sondern auch nach links versetzt. Gut zu sehen auf diesem Bild: 




Wenn der Umwerfer bei dir aber nicht mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert, dann sollte es reichen, wenn du die LÃ¶cher nach unten verlÃ¤ngerst. Wieweit musst du selber abschÃ¤tzen, da ich nicht weiÃ wie es bei dir aussieht. Ich wÃ¼rde mal 5 mm probieren. Und wenn es nicht reicht StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck erweitern. Eventuell kÃ¶nnte du auch das hintere Loch(linke) lÃ¤nger wie das vordere machen, sodass der Umwerfer leicht um das rechte Umwerferloch "rotiert". Somit wÃ¼rde der UmwerferkÃ¤fig auch tieferkommen. 

GruÃ Simon


----------



## psx0407 (25. September 2012)

sagt mal:

könnt ihr das nicht etwas eingrenzen, hier und im anderen frx-thread jeden satz des vorherigen threads zu zitieren und mit so wahnsinnig wichtigen kommentaren wie "stimmt", "genau", "word", "das glaubst auch bloss du" oder sonstigen unnützen sachen zu kommentieren ?

es wird echt immer langweiliger hier zu mitzulesen...   

man kann ja auch mal eine meinung stehen lassen, ohne immer sofort kontern zu müssen.

und überhaupt:
jetzt hatte ich soviel spaß mit meinem torque frx am wochenende bei der entjungferung des bikes im park.  
und wenn ich dann hier und im anderen thread mitlese, meine ich ich habe den letzten schrott von einem hersteller, der keine ahnung hat, gekauft zu haben.   

psx0407


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> und überhaupt:
> jetzt hatte ich soviel spaß mit meinem torque frx am wochenende bei der entjungferung des bikes im park.
> und wenn ich dann hier und im anderen thread mitlese, meine ich ich habe den letzten schrott von einem hersteller, der keine ahnung hat, gekauft zu haben.
> 
> psx0407



Nein nein, dein Eindruck täuscht. Das FRX ist ein saugeiles Gerät! Das mim Umwerfer muss halt geklärt werden, betrifft ja nicht alle. 

Btw. um noch ein wenig Verwirrung zu stiften.
Ich war ja am We mitm Smubob unterwegs. Da sind wir natürlich auf das Thema 180er Lyrik gekommen. Und ich hatte meine Bedenken hinsichtlich der Einbauhöhe geäußert. Weil Canyon gibt ja 571mm für die Fox VAN an. Eine 180er Lyrik hätte aber nur 565mm wodurch der Lenkwinkel ein wenig steiler werden würde. Smubob meinte, dass er sich nicht sicher ist, dass die Van wirklich 571mm hat. 
Daraufhin habe ich nochmal nach Infos gesucht und im Fox Service Center fündig geworden. 
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...2012_Fox_36_170-180_15_TPR_USER_SPEC_RevA.pdf

Allem Anschein nach hat die Fox auch 565mm Einbauhöhe, was sich auch mit meiner Messung am Bike deckt. Scheinbar ist die Angabe auf der HP Quark...


----------



## sundawn77 (25. September 2012)

Hi simdiem,

die geben hier aber eine Toleranz von +-5mm an.
Das würde sich wieder mit der Aussage eines Mitarbeiters bei Bike-Components decken, der für mich ins Lager gegangen ist und Totem sowie Fox 36 Van 180 RC2 gemessen hat:
Totem 56,5 cm
Fox 180 57,0 cm
(tel Info von gestern)


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hi simdiem,
> 
> die geben hier aber eine Toleranz von +-5mm an.
> Das würde sich wieder mit der Aussage eines Mitarbeiters bei Bike-Components decken, der für mich ins Lager gegangen ist und Totem sowie Fox 36 Van 180 RC2 gemessen hat:
> ...



Hey, 
das mit der Toleranz habe ich gesehen, aber trotzdem wichtig deine Erfahrung zu hören. Scheinbar spielt diese doch eine Rolle.  
(für welche haste dich entschieden?)
Gruß Simon


----------



## Stromberg (25. September 2012)

Das klingt fuer mich nach Unterschieden im Bereich unterschiedlicher Reifenhoehen bzw. sogar nur -druecke.


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Das klingt fuer mich nach Unterschieden im Bereich unterschiedlicher Reifenhoehen bzw. sogar nur -druecke.



Damit hast du auch Recht. Wenn ich einen Maxxis in 2,4 mit einem Schwalbe mit 2,4 Zoll vergleiche...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (25. September 2012)

Um mal wieder in die Diskussion eizusteigen, und da ich ja auch zu den 2-fach Fahrern gehöre.

Ich stimme Siemdiem absolut zu. Das FRX ist echt voll krass endgeil  wenn es bewegt wird.

Das manche Lösungen noch verbesserungswürdig sind ist doch okay. Um mal den Vergleich mit MB wieder aufleben zu lassen. Wäre der erste Motorwagen perfekt gewesen würden wir heute noch in der Kiste rumfahren und an der Apotheke tanken. Wobei die Preise an den Tanken ja schon Apothekenniveau erreicht haben.

Und mal ehrlich, ihr wollt doch Alle basteln, schrauben und das Bike euren ganz persönlichen Bedürfnissen anpassen. Mich persönlich stört das Schleifen auch gar nicht so sehr, obwohl ich auf ein 22er KB gewechselt habe. Bedenklicher finde ich da schon, dass der Umwerfer bei voller Ausnutzung des Federweges am Sitzrohr aneckt. Das ist ein "echter" Konstruktionsfehler, und der sollte auch an Canyon berichtet werden.

Im übrigen tragen wir alle als Konsumenten dazu bei, dass Produkte besser werden, das trifft nicht nur auf Software zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haedillus malus (25. September 2012)

@Bone-Breaker: 

Hast Du das probiert, eckt der Umwerfer bei Dir an?

Ansonsten: Nimm mal die Feder aus dem Dämpfer, baue ihn wieder ein und drücke durch.

Am besten bei Track-Flip Stellung 203 mm low.

Das wäre nicht gut, aber evtl. lässt sich da vorab mit der Feile etwas machen.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (25. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> @_Bone-Breaker_:
> 
> Hast Du das probiert, eckt der Umwerfer bei Dir an?
> 
> ...



Nein, bei mir ist das noch nicht passiert. Ich bezog mich da auf den Beitrag von Siemdiem weiter oben. Da kann man auf dem Foto auch die leichte Macke im Sitzrohr erkennen wo der Umwerfer mit dem Rahmen Kontakt hatte.

Aber anscheinend ist man sich bei Canyon der Problematik bewusst. Warum sonst sollte an der Stelle eine Schutzfolie angebracht sein.


----------



## der_erce (26. September 2012)

Ich steig nicht mehr ein in die Diskussion


----------



## sundawn77 (26. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Das klingt fuer mich nach Unterschieden im Bereich unterschiedlicher Reifenhoehen bzw. sogar nur -druecke.



Damit meinst Du jetzt aber nicht die Toleranz der Einbauhöhe, oder?
Wenn ja spielt der Reifen nämlich keine Rolle.


----------



## simdiem (26. September 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Damit meinst Du jetzt aber nicht die Toleranz der Einbauhöhe, oder?
> Wenn ja spielt der Reifen nämlich keine Rolle.



Doch er meinte die Toleranz der bei der Einbauhöhe. Warum meinst du sollte der Reifen keine Rolle spielen? Die sind doch nur vom Innendurchmesser her genormt oder? Bin aber kein Reifenprofi, sag ich lieber gleich, kenn mich da also nicht so genau aus...


----------



## DoubleU (26. September 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Um mal wieder in die Diskussion eizusteigen, und da ich ja auch zu den 2-fach Fahrern gehöre.
> 
> Ich stimme Siemdiem absolut zu. Das FRX ist echt voll krass endgeil  wenn es bewegt wird.
> 
> ...



Nur handelt es sich hierbei eben nicht um einen Beitrag unsererseits (oder hier im speziellen den von Simdiem) zu einer weiteren Verbesserung eines bereits sauberen Produktes, sondern um eine grundsätzliche Sache/einen Produktfehler, der bei einem derartigen Bike erst gar nicht passieren darf. Man muss als Kunde einfach nicht zu naiv und unterwürfig reagieren. Die verkaufen schliesslich nach eigener Aussage Premium-Bikes und lassen sich das auch bezahlen. Ein derart offensichtlicher Fehler der nicht schon in der Konzeptphase auffällt ist jedenfalls nicht Premium mMn. Außer dem Umwerfer-Schleifen kommt ja, wie du selber sagst, noch die potentielle Kollision mit dem Rahmen dazu was in der Tat noch übler wäre (die ich bisher aber noch nicht feststellen konnte - das liegt aber evtl. an der 500er Feder die ich noch drin habe hehe).

However, ich hab Canyon noch mal angeschrieben und um eine anderweitige zentrale Lösung im Rahmen eines Rückrufs o.ä. (mit Bikes die sie vor Ort haben) gebeten und das an den Fakten vorbei sinnlose Behandeln als vermeintlichen Einzelfall zu unterlassen (ich denke das einbauen einer korrigierten Platte kann jeder selbst - von mir aus auch ein anderer Umwerfer oder was weiß ich, Hauptsache es funzt - sodass ein einsenden von Bikes für die meisten sicher überflüssig ist - im Rahmen der Kostenreduktion einer solchen Aktion) und angedeutet, daß es schon einige Leute gibt die das supporten und hier eine eigentlich selbstverständliche Nachbesserung erwarten.
Wenn die wieder so ignorant anworten werde ich danach konkreter. Derweil können sich hier ja ggf. noch weitere Leute melden, die bei einer gemeinsamen Beschwerde dabei wären. Einige haben das ja schon bestätigt.

So long

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (26. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich steig nicht mehr ein in die Diskussion


Och , komm schon 



Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Nein, bei mir ist das noch nicht passiert. Ich bezog mich da auf den Beitrag von Siemdiem weiter oben. Da kann man auf dem Foto auch die leichte Macke im Sitzrohr erkennen wo der Umwerfer mit dem Rahmen Kontakt hatte.
> 
> Aber anscheinend ist man sich bei Canyon der Problematik bewusst. Warum sonst sollte an der Stelle eine Schutzfolie angebracht sein.



Stimmt, da ist tatsächlich von Canyon Schutzfolie dran. Habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen. Nach 2 Drops war die durch


----------



## othu (26. September 2012)

Kann man in Koblenz vor Ort eigentlich Ersatzteile direkt mitnehmen, z.b. die bemängelte Montageplatte nebst Schrauben und Mutter für den Umwerfer? Oder muss man das vorab telefonisch bestellen damit die das dann auch da haben?



 @DoubleU: ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung nicht mit einem Einlenken seitens Canyon rechnen nur weil du eine Mail oder einen Brief schreibst, der geht einfach in der "Serviceabteilung" unter, ich würde mir mal bei Wikipedia den Artikel zum Thema "Sachmangel" durchlesen und dein Schreiben mit den entsprechenden Paragraphen garnieren. Mehr gerne per PN.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (26. September 2012)

Hab ich schonmal erwähnt dass ich weder gravierendes Kettenschleifen noch Umwerferanstossen habe bei meinem Rockzone in M? 
Ein Grundlegender Konstruktionsfehler kann es also nicht sein sonst wärs bei mir auch...


----------



## dia-mandt (26. September 2012)

Es gibt Ersatzteile, die man direkt mitnehmen kann.
Allerdings würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass diese auch ständig auf Lager sind.
Anrufen würde ich daher definitiv und am besten direkt mit jemandem in der Werkstatt verbinden lassen, denn die im Call Center haben davon keinen Plan.


----------



## DoubleU (26. September 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Hab ich schonmal erwähnt dass ich weder gravierendes Kettenschleifen noch Umwerferanstossen habe bei meinem Rockzone in M?
> Ein Grundlegender Konstruktionsfehler kann es also nicht sein sonst wärs bei mir auch...



Ich persönlich kann nur etwas zu Rahmengröße L sagen und wenn keine unterschiedlichen Montageplatten im Umlauf sind, ist es da zumindest ein grundsätzlicher Konstruktionsfehler. Allerdings hat Simdiem glaube ich einen M-Rahmen und deshalb würde ich dich bitten bei dir noch mal einen Faktencheck zu machen. ;-)


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (26. September 2012)

Das einzige was bei mir beim vollen einfedern kollidiert ist der Sattel am Hinterrad, das ist aber mein persönliches Problem. 
Ich habe gleich als dass Problem hier im Forum aufkam einen Check gemacht und nichts feststellen können. 
Soll nicht heissen dass es an der Stelle nicht extrem eng zugeht  

Verbesserungswürdig ist es allemal, von einem schweren Konstruktionsfehler würde ich da aber einfach nicht reden da es weder die Stabilität des Rahmens noch des Umwerfers gefährdet. (IMO)


----------



## DoubleU (26. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> @_DoubleU_: ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung nicht mit einem Einlenken seitens Canyon rechnen nur weil du eine Mail oder einen Brief schreibst, der geht einfach in der "Serviceabteilung" unter, ich würde mir mal bei Wikipedia den Artikel zum Thema "Sachmangel" durchlesen und dein Schreiben mit den entsprechenden Paragraphen garnieren. Mehr gerne per PN.



Danke. Ich hatte aber wie gesagt erst vor konkreter zu werden, wenn die jetzt wieder ähnlich abweisend und ignorant reagieren/so tun als gäbe es kein grundsätzliches Problem und das man das nur an einzelnen Bikes beheben muss. In dem Fall sollten wir alle unsere Bikes dahin schicken, aber wer will das schon und wem von allen Beteiligten incl. Canyon würde das etwas bringen?  Idiotisch und unnötig kostenverursachend.


----------



## sundawn77 (26. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Doch er meinte die Toleranz der bei der Einbauhöhe. Warum meinst du sollte der Reifen keine Rolle spielen? Die sind doch nur vom Innendurchmesser her genormt oder? Bin aber kein Reifenprofi, sag ich lieber gleich, kenn mich da also nicht so genau aus...



Die Einbaulänge wird von Mitte Achse bis Gabelkonus gemessen, von daher ist es unrelevant welche Reifen montiert sind.


----------



## simdiem (26. September 2012)

@sundawn

Nochmal kurz zum Kontext:
Wir hatten die Auswirkung von 2 Gabeln auf den Lenkwinkel erörtert, die sich in der Einbauhöhe um 5 mm unterscheiden.



sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die Einbaulänge wird von Mitte Achse bis Gabelkonus gemessen, von daher ist es unrelevant welche Reifen montiert sind.



Das ist korrekt, aber wenn du jetzt einen Reifen aufziehst, der weniger hoch baut, oder einen Reifen mit weniger Profil fährst, oder mit weniger Druck, dann nimmt der Abstand von Boden zu unterer Lagerschale auch um den den Betrag ab. Sprich wir reden hier von einer erweiterten Einbauhöhe, die die Gabeleinbaulänge, den Felgenradius und die Reifenhöhe beinhaltet. 

Wenn ich jetzt eine Gabel mit 5 mm geringerer Einbauhöhe verbaue, dann kann es gut sein, dass man davon nichts merkt, aus den oben genannten Gründen (Reifenhöhe, Druck, Profil usw.)  

Der gefahrene Sag an der jeweiligen Gabel wäre auch noch ein relevanter Parameter der darüber entscheidet, ob man die geringere Einbaulänge merkt oder nicht.

Gruß simon


----------



## simdiem (26. September 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Hab ich schonmal erwähnt dass ich weder gravierendes Kettenschleifen noch Umwerferanstossen habe bei meinem Rockzone in M?
> Ein Grundlegender Konstruktionsfehler kann es also nicht sein sonst wärs bei mir auch...



Welcher Umwerfer ist bei dir verbaut? Hast du ein Rockzone, oder selber nachgerüstet?



DoubleU schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann nur etwas zu Rahmengröße L sagen und wenn keine unterschiedlichen Montageplatten im Umlauf sind, ist es da zumindest ein grundsätzlicher Konstruktionsfehler. Allerdings hat Simdiem glaube ich einen M-Rahmen und deshalb würde ich dich bitten bei dir noch mal einen Faktencheck zu machen. ;-)



Welchen Fakten soll ich denn checken? Ich hatte ja ursprünglich ein Playzone. Sprich selber auf 2fach umgerüstet =selber Schuld=aus Sicht von Canyon.  
Gespannt bin ich auf die Antwort von Eduard Haarig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (26. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Welchen Fakten soll ich denn checken? Ich hatte ja ursprünglich ein Playzone. Sprich selber auf 2fach umgerüstet =selber Schuld=aus Sicht von Canyon.
> Gespannt bin ich auf die Antwort von Eduard Haarig.



Nicht du Mann.  Ich hatte doch den Eduard angesprochen, weil ich nicht wirklich glauben kann, daß es bei ihm nicht schleift (sofern keine unterschiedlichen Platten und/oder Umwerfer im Umlauf sind). Du hast doch auch einen M-Rahmen wie er oder nicht?


----------



## Stromberg (26. September 2012)

@sundawn

Wie simdiem schrieb, ging es um die Auswirkungen der Einbauhoehe der Gabel auf den Lenkwinkel. Ob die Differenz zwischen Boden und Steuerrohr von der Gabel, dem Reifen, oder dem LR kommt, ist dafuer erstmal egal. Bei den beschriebenen 5 mm kommen wir in einen Bereich, wo schon eine Kombination Ardent 2.6" HR/Minion 2.5" VR den Lenkwinkel gegenueber zwei gleichen Reifen veraendert. Oder 2 bar am HR und 1.6 am VR vs. gleichen Druecken. Oder...


----------



## simdiem (26. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Nicht du Mann.  Ich hatte doch den Eduard angesprochen, weil ich nicht wirklich glauben kann, daß es bei ihm nicht schleift (sofern keine unterschiedlichen Platten und/oder Umwerfer im Umlauf sind). Du hast doch auch einen M-Rahmen wie er oder nicht?



Autsch, ohkay, klassische Fehlinterpretation. Aber ja ich habe einen M-Rahmen. Bei mir stößt der Umwerfer bestimmt nur wegen dem Lack an


----------



## sundawn77 (26. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> @_sundawn_
> 
> Wie simdiem schrieb, ging es um die Auswirkungen der Einbauhoehe der Gabel auf den Lenkwinkel. Ob die Differenz zwischen Boden und Steuerrohr von der Gabel, dem Reifen, oder dem LR kommt, ist dafuer erstmal egal. Bei den beschriebenen 5 mm kommen wir in einen Bereich, wo schon eine Kombination Ardent 2.6" HR/Minion 2.5" VR den Lenkwinkel gegenueber zwei gleichen Reifen veraendert. Oder 2 bar am HR und 1.6 am VR vs. gleichen Druecken. Oder...



Glaubt ihr ehrlich, dass man so einen feinen Unterschied im Winkel spürt?
Kann ich mir irgendie nicht vorstellen


----------



## simdiem (26. September 2012)

Da bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sicher. Den Unterschied im Lenkwinkel zwischen high und low merke ich auf jeden Fall schon sehr deutlich.
Gruß Simon


----------



## christophersch (26. September 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr ehrlich, dass man so einen feinen Unterschied im Winkel spürt?
> Kann ich mir irgendie nicht vorstellen



naja, 7mm machen bestimmt schon über 0,5°Grad Lenkwinkel-Unterschied aus. Und dafür verbauen einige Hersteller ja schon einen "Trackflip".

Ob man das spürt, sagt das natürlich auch nicht...


----------



## Stromberg (26. September 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr ehrlich, dass man so einen feinen Unterschied im Winkel spürt?
> Kann ich mir irgendie nicht vorstellen


Manche ja, manche nein.

Mir ging es darum zu zeigen, dass Kleinigkeiten, ueber die sich fast niemand Gedanken macht, den gleichen (ungewollten) Effekt haben, wie nen Angleset zu verbauen.

Normalerweise waren doch 1 cm mehr oder weniger 0.5 Grad, oder?


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (26. September 2012)

Verbaut ist ein SRAM X0 2 x 10-fach Umwerfer, ich hab das Rockzone in M und Raw, der Gedanke mit dem Lack von Simdiem ist vielleicht garnicht so abwegig, konstruiert wird das Rad ja erstmal blank. 

Es findet sich auf meinem Sattelrohr auch kein kleiner "Schutzfolienbäbber" wie ich ihn auf anderen Fotos schon gesehen habe.

Ich hab ja aber auch ne Kashima-Factory-Gabel drin und so und überhaupt ist mein Torque das beste und was ganz besonderes. 
Wie bei jedem anderen wohl auch 



DoubleU schrieb:


> Nicht du Mann.  Ich hatte doch den Eduard angesprochen, weil ich nicht wirklich glauben kann, daß es bei ihm nicht schleift (sofern keine unterschiedlichen Platten und/oder Umwerfer im Umlauf sind). Du hast doch auch einen M-Rahmen wie er oder nicht?


----------



## mlb (26. September 2012)

Also bei meinem FRX in L schleift der Umwerfer (x0 2-fach)nirgends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (26. September 2012)

Die Folie die man hier sieht ist bei mir ebenfalls nicht dran und anstoßen tut der Umwerfer (zumindest in 203lo) auch nicht. Hab ich vor kurzem extra noch bei ausgebauter Dämferfeder getestet 

Das einzige was bei großzügiger Federwegsausnutzung kollidiert sind Hinterrad und Remotezug der KS (wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist).


----------



## othu (27. September 2012)

So, ein Torque FRX Rahmen in raw steht in der Garage und der Klarlack ist auch schon fast komplett runter, ging dann doch alles überraschend schnell und unkompliziert in Koblenz, vielen Dank an Johannes Sch. von Canyon der sich dann meines Falls angenommen hat und das zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit gelöst hat.

Und die gewünschten Ersatzteile hatten sie auch alle in der Werkstatt verfügbar und konnte ich auch direkt mitnehmen.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## simdiem (27. September 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Die Folie die man hier sieht ist bei mir ebenfalls nicht dran und anstoßen tut der Umwerfer (zumindest in 203lo) auch nicht. Hab ich vor kurzem extra noch bei ausgebauter Dämferfeder getestet
> 
> Das einzige was bei großzügiger Federwegsausnutzung kollidiert sind Hinterrad und Remotezug der KS (wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist).


Es kann gut sein, dass ich dieses Folienstück zusätzlich unter die Steinschlagschutzfolie aufgeklebt habe. Habe ich vergessen, ist schon ein paar Monate her 



othu schrieb:


> So, ein Torque FRX Rahmen in raw steht in der Garage und der Klarlack ist auch schon fast komplett runter, ging dann doch alles überraschend schnell und unkompliziert in Koblenz, vielen Dank an Johannes Sch. von Canyon der sich dann meines Falls angenommen hat und das zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit gelöst hat.
> 
> Und die gewünschten Ersatzteile hatten sie auch alle in der Werkstatt verfügbar und konnte ich auch direkt mitnehmen.
> 
> ...



JIhaa, high Five!!  Doch noch alles gut geworden. Mit welchem Mittel entlackst du den Rahmen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## othu (27. September 2012)

Hi Simon,
nachdem ich schon mehrere Rahmen entlackt habe, kann ich nur dringend davon abraten das selbst zu machen, ist eine sau Arbeit!
Bei Pulverbeschichtungen geht es noch halbwegs mit Baumarkt-Zeug, bei Einbrennlacken kannst du es vergessen!

Normalerweise lasse ich es dann bei einem Felgendoktor hier in der Gegend machen, der hat ein Ablaugbecken, schön mollig warm, da kommt der Rahmen nen Stündchen rein und nackig wieder raus, dem Alu macht das nüscht.
Aber auch Pulverbeschichter, große Lackierereien, etc. machen sowas.

In diesem speziellen Fall was ich aber wieder mal neugierig, ich war echt überrascht wie dünn der Klarlack auf dem Rahmen ist und wie wenig man den gesehen hat, da habe ich gestern Abend an einer kleinen Stelle mal ein bisschen "Grüneck Power Abbeizer" draufgeschmiert und zu meiner großen Freude festgestellt, dass man den Klarlack 2 Stunden später wie eine Puddinghaut einfach abziehen kann. Flugs den Rest eingepinselt und heute Abend wird das mit einem alten Handtuch einfach abgerubbelt.



Ich habe aber auch eine Frage an dich: kannst du mir mal Bilder machen oder beschreiben wie der Umwerfer Zug bei dir verlegt ist? Werde da nicht so ganz schlau aus der Befestigungen und dem Sack mit losen Kleinteilen?!
Unter diese "Klauen" (obere Dämpferaufnahme) gehört sicher immer ein der runden Scheiben, oder?


----------



## simdiem (27. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> nachdem ich schon mehrere Rahmen entlackt habe, kann ich nur dringend davon abraten das selbst zu machen, ist eine sau Arbeit!
> Bei Pulverbeschichtungen geht es noch halbwegs mit Baumarkt-Zeug, bei Einbrennlacken kannst du es vergessen!
> 
> ...



Hey, 
danke für deine Antwort. Ich hatte gefragt, weil ich meine Wippe ja lackiert habe, diese im Winter aber eloxieren lassen möchte. Und dann müsste der Lack ja wieder ab 

Meine Umwerferzugverlegung sieht so aus:










Bei letzterem verhintert die Schaltzughülle mit der komprimierbaren V-Brake Manschette, dass der Schaltzug am Rahmen reibt.

Gruß Simon

Ich habe die dicken Unterlegscheiben an den "Krallen" nicht montiert, weil sieht häßlich aus 

PS: Bilder gibts in groß in meiner Galerie.


----------



## der_erce (27. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> So, ein Torque FRX Rahmen in raw steht in der Garage und der Klarlack ist auch schon fast komplett runter, ging dann doch alles überraschend schnell und unkompliziert in Koblenz, vielen Dank an Johannes Sch. von Canyon der sich dann meines Falls angenommen hat und das zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit gelöst hat.
> 
> Und die gewünschten Ersatzteile hatten sie auch alle in der Werkstatt verfügbar und konnte ich auch direkt mitnehmen.
> 
> ...



yay...Glückwunsch dass du es doch noch geschafft hast. Ich bin mal auf deinen Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (27. September 2012)

@ Simon: alles klar, danke! Mir war nicht so auf Anhieb klar, dass von den Krallen immer zwei genommen werden! Ich dachte die sollen so ala Alutech-Verlegung den Zug gegen den Rahmen drücken...


----------



## Nill (27. September 2012)

Hei die Ho Jungs und Mädels,

sagt mal passt in ein Canyon FRX 2012 in größe L auch ein Boxxer mit flacher Brücke rein ?

Vielen Dank 
Gruß Nill


----------



## dia-mandt (27. September 2012)

ist ab werk mit flacher brücke verbaut!
welches frx hast du denn?
brauchst du ne boxxer  hab da noch eine!


----------



## Nill (27. September 2012)

danke für die schnelle Antwort - 

NOCH habe ich keins


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, kurze Frage zum FRX. Gehört der Adapter zur Montage des Umwerfers zum Lieferumfang, oder wo kann ich den wenn bestellen?


----------



## simdiem (27. September 2012)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kurze Frage zum FRX. Gehört der Adapter zur Montage des Umwerfers zum Lieferumfang, oder wo kann ich den wenn bestellen?



Ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten. Anrufen und extra mitbestellen.
Gruß Simon


----------



## Nduro (27. September 2012)

Ne Frage.

Ich glaube an meiner Wippe fehlt von Anfang an eine Schraube.

Oder sieht das so richtig aus?
An dem Flip zur Einstellung.( Schwarzer Flip.)
Auf der Anderen Seite ist eine Inbusschraube.





Kann mir jemand sagen was ich für eine Schraube brauch, oder noch lieber.
Du hast dich geirrt ist alles richtig so.

Danke vorab


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (27. September 2012)

Wo meinst du fehlt da eine Schraube?


----------



## christophersch (27. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Ne Frage.
> 
> Ich glaube an meiner Wippe fehlt von Anfang an eine Schraube.
> 
> ...



Wo bitte vermisst du etwas?!


----------



## Nduro (27. September 2012)

An dem Flip zur Einstellung.( Schwarzer Flip.)
Auf der Anderen Seite ist eine Inbusschraube.

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten und wäre mir ja am liebsten das alles OK ist.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (27. September 2012)

In dem Flip ist nur eine Schraube, auf der anderen Seite ist das zugehörige Gewinde, keine Sorge


----------



## Nduro (27. September 2012)

Du hast mein Abend gerettet.
Jetzt kann ich ausgehen ohne meine Frau zu nerven.

Danke


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (27. September 2012)

Gern geschehen


----------



## simdiem (27. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Du hast mein Abend gerettet.
> Jetzt kann ich ausgehen ohne meine Frau zu nerven.
> 
> Danke



Mal auf die Idee gekommen,  die Schraube rauszudrehen und zu schauen, wie die da drinnen überhaupt hält und warum die noch nicht rausgefallen ist  ?
Noch nie den Track Flip gewechselt?


----------



## Taikobo (27. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Ne Frage.
> 
> Ich glaube an meiner Wippe fehlt von Anfang an eine Schraube.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich das bei SimDiem gesehen hab geht die Schraube nur von einer Seite durch das Trackflip . Und es ist keine Mutter oder ähnliches auf der anderen Seite.

Gruss Mario


----------



## christophersch (27. September 2012)

Taikobo schrieb:


> Soweit ich das bei SimDiem gesehen hab geht die Schraube nur von einer Seite durch das Trackflip . Und es ist keine Mutter oder ähnliches auf der anderen Seite.
> 
> Gruss Mario



Das andere Trackflip-Seite hat ja auch ein Gewinde.


----------



## Nduro (27. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mal auf die Idee gekommen,  die Schraube rauszudrehen und zu schauen, wie die da drinnen überhaupt hält und warum die noch nicht rausgefallen ist  ?
> Noch nie den Track Flip gewechselt?



Habe das Rad erst seit vier Wochen und habe so ein Spass damit das wenn ich Zeit habe damit fahre und noch nicht schraube. 

Bisher bin ich nur Endurotouren damit gefahren und da passt die Einstellung so am besten, glaube ich.

Wenn ich die Feder auf 350 wechsel werde ich mal rum schrauben, aber ganz ehrlich ich bin mehr der Fahrer als Schrauber.


----------



## simdiem (27. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Habe das Rad erst seit vier Wochen und habe so ein Spass damit das wenn ich Zeit habe damit fahre und noch nicht schraube.
> 
> Bisher bin ich nur Endurotouren damit gefahren und da passt die Einstellung so am besten, glaube ich.
> 
> Wenn ich die Feder auf 350 wechsel werde ich mal rum schrauben, aber ganz ehrlich ich bin mehr der Fahrer als Schrauber.



Du, das glaube ich dir gerne, und ich finde es auch super, dass du mit deinem neuen Bike mächtig Spass hast. 
Der Wechsel des Track-Flips ist aber wirklich eine Sache von einer Minute, maximal zwei. Los, trau dich  . Du wirst ganz andere Seiten an deinem Bike kennenlernen und wer weiß, vielleicht macht es dir dann noch mehr Freude


----------



## der_erce (28. September 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Du hast mein Abend gerettet.
> Jetzt kann ich ausgehen ohne meine Frau zu nerven.
> 
> Danke



Haha...stell ich mir grad so vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (28. September 2012)

Eine eckelige Hautkrankheit hat es! Igitt!!











Ein bisschen enttäuscht bin ich von der Qualität der verbauten Lager, im Horst-Link sind in nagelneuen Zustand zwei Lager fest, ich vermute der Lagersitz ist zu eng und presst das Lager zusammen, kann ich aber noch nicht  sagen weil ich die Lager noch nicht rausbekommen habe, sie sitzen bombenfest trotz Auspresstool.
In der Wippe hatte ich ein Lager mit zerquetschter Dichtung, warscheinlich vom Einpressen.


----------



## der_erce (28. September 2012)

Bin gespannt wie du das Lager rausbekommst.


----------



## luxaltera (28. September 2012)

ich glaube ich schau mir die lagerung vom dropzone auch nochmal ganz genau an bevor ich den ersten richtigen ausritt unternehme...


----------



## dia-mandt (28. September 2012)

aber warum hast du das nicht einfach mit dem schwarzen rahmen gemacht?
hättest dann auch nur den hauptrahmen machen lassen müssen.
oder was hast du vor?
willst den doch neu eloxen oder?!


----------



## othu (28. September 2012)

Nein, ich will den nicht eloxen lassen, ich will den in raw.
Und mit dem schwarzen ging das nicht, weil der Hinterbau eloxiert war.
Wie du siehst kann man Lack realtiv einfach entfernen, den oben kannst du einfach wie eine Haut auf einem Pudding abziehen, Elox ist nicht so einfach zu entfernen und ist immer mit Materialverlust am Alu verbunden.


----------



## psx0407 (28. September 2012)

wenn wir hier grad beim thema "oberflächenveränderung" sind, hier meine frage:
bei dem dreieck am sattelrohr, das durch die verstärkungsstrebe entsteht, ist ja beim rawrange ein orange-matt-lackierter bereich.
bringt man den mit relativ einfachen mitteln rückstandslos weg, sodaß nachher nur raw übrig bleibt ?

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (28. September 2012)

Mit "Grüneck Power Abbeizer" einstreichen, eine Stunde warten, das Ergebnis siehst du oben, kannst den Klarlack dann einfach abziehen. Allerdings ist dann an dieser Stelle halt auch kein Klarlack mehr.
Anders geht es nicht, die Decals und das orange sind unter dem Klarlack.


----------



## der_erce (28. September 2012)

Die Decals sind lackiert nehm ich an?


----------



## othu (28. September 2012)

Beim Raw Rahmen ja, unter dem Klarlack.
Sieht man doch auf den Bildern oben wie sich der Canyon Schriftzug verknittert und mit dem Klarlack löst.


----------



## psx0407 (28. September 2012)

hmm,
ich meine aber, daß das matt-orange element im dreieck beim sitzrohr nicht auf´m klarlack ist, weil es gefühlt eine ganz andere oberfläche als der rest des rahmens besitzt.
das orange sollte also die oberste schicht sein, oder ?
bin kein experte, mutmasse also nur aufgrund meines tastempfindens.

habe vor, diese mattorange wegzumachen, aber wenn, dann nur so, daß es so aussieht, als wäre da nie was oranges gewesen.

psx0407


----------



## simdiem (28. September 2012)

@othu 
 Kannst du mal ein photo von dem Wippenlager machen? Oder, welche Bezeichnung steht bei dir dort drauf? Vielleicht weißt du noch, wir hatten es vor einiger Zeit davon.
 Dann habe ich noch eine Frage zu deinem Auspresstool. Ich hatte vor ein paar tagen danach gegoogelt und nichts  gescheites gefunden. Hättest du einen Tipp/Empfehlung für mich?

Gruß und gutes gelingen,
 Simon


----------



## othu (28. September 2012)

@simdiem: Bilder mache ich, ich habe jetzt einen kompletten SKF 2rs Satz geordert, nicht ganz billig bei dem Rahmen, aber ich werde die originalen Lager wohl eher nicht wieder einpressen.
Die Bezeichungen auf den Originallagern sind jedoch außerhalb der Norm, damit findest du keinen Ersatz, ich habe mich an die Maßangaben der Lager im FRX Tech Sheet gehalten und werde berichten ob das so alles passt.
Also quasi meine Lager-Auflistung die ich weiter oben im Thread schon mal geschrieben hatte, woraufhin wir über die Lager im Horstlink gesprochen hatten.

Ich habe einen Satz Auspresswerkzeug von RapidRacerProducts und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden, nicht billig, aber da ich bei meinen Rädern eh 1-2x pro Jahr die Lager wechseln muss (kommt wohl von meinem zarten Gewicht) lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall.

Alternativ gibt es noch den Satz von Superstar Components in UK, das schaut auch sehr vernünftig aus, gab es aber erst nachdem ich die RRP gekauft hatte, sonst wäre es wohl der geworden.

Und dann habe ich noch das hier von Superstar Components, auch gut, das brauchst du für Lager wie das Kettenstrebenlager am FRX hinter dem Innenlager, das kann nur ausgezogen, jedoch nicht ausgepresst, werden.


 @psx0407: das fühlt sich anders an, weil der Rahmen unter dem orange nicht gebürstet wurde, sondern da das raue, unbehandelte Alu ist.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. September 2012)

aber warum machst du diese microschicht klarlack (der noch nichtmal glänzt) weg.
check ich nicht.
da hat man wenigstens noch minimalen schutz.
wenn der nicht drauf ist, sieht das alu nach gewisser zeit doch echt ******* aus.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. September 2012)

oder geht es dir nur um den schriftzug, dass der weg ist und du machst danach wieder ne dünne schicht drauf?


----------



## der_erce (28. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> aber warum machst du diese microschicht klarlack (der noch nichtmal glänzt) weg.
> check ich nicht.
> da hat man wenigstens noch minimalen schutz.
> wenn der nicht drauf ist, sieht das alu nach gewisser zeit doch echt ******* aus.



Ich bin mal so frei...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9921163&postcount=238


----------



## othu (28. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> wenn der nicht drauf ist, sieht das alu nach gewisser zeit doch echt ******* aus.



So können sich die Geschmäcker unterscheiden, ich finde das gerade wenn es altert und reift SEHR ansehnlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (28. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> So können sich die Geschmäcker unterscheiden, ich finde das gerade wenn es altert und reift SEHR ansehnlich!



 sehe das genau so .  

Willst noch ein scratch in der Optik  hätte da eins .


----------



## dia-mandt (28. September 2012)

was ein glück...!


----------



## admiralawesome (28. September 2012)

Ich hab jetzt wieder einen neuen Dämpfer von Canyon bekommen.
Und das spiel ist wieder da! 
Könnte bitte nochmal jemand nachschauen ob er das gleichspiel hat. ist echt minimal.
Ab besten die Federvorspannung bisl lösen und einfach am Ausgleichsbehälter anfassen und zwischen ober und unterrohr bewegen.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1221599


----------



## christophersch (28. September 2012)

admiralawesome schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt wieder einen neuen Dämpfer von Canyon bekommen.
> Und das spiel ist wieder da!
> Könnte bitte nochmal jemand nachschauen ob er das gleichspiel hat. ist echt minimal.
> Ab besten die Federvorspannung bisl lösen und einfach am Ausgleichsbehälter anfassen und zwischen ober und unterrohr bewegen.
> ...



der sitzt bombenfest. Und das sollte er auch.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum die das da bei Canyon nicht erkennen und beheben.... 
Ruf mal an und schildere das Problem. Vielleicht war ja wieder ein Azubi am Werke..


----------



## simdiem (28. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> @simdiem: Bilder mache ich, ich habe jetzt einen kompletten SKF 2rs Satz geordert, nicht ganz billig bei dem Rahmen, aber ich werde die originalen Lager wohl eher nicht wieder einpressen.
> Die Bezeichungen auf den Originallagern sind jedoch außerhalb der Norm, damit findest du keinen Ersatz, ich habe mich an die Maßangaben der Lager im FRX Tech Sheet gehalten und werde berichten ob das so alles passt.
> Also quasi meine Lager-Auflistung die ich weiter oben im Thread schon mal geschrieben hatte, woraufhin wir über die Lager im Horstlink gesprochen hatten.
> 
> ...



Mensch Otto, genau nach so was habe ich die ganze Zeit schon gesucht!! Ich danke dir! Sobald bei mir der Lagertausch fällig wird, werde ich mir die entsprechenden Tools kaufen. 


Ich war heute Abend auf meiner 2 h Hometrailrunde. Damit nicht wieder manche meinen, ich wäre nur noch im Bikepark unterwegs  
Beweisphoto:





Gruß Simon


----------



## nullstein (28. September 2012)

Gewindestangen mit Unterlegscheiben,Distanzrohre und Schwerlastdübel reichen auch.Alles zusammen im Baumarkt unter 20.


----------



## othu (28. September 2012)

Ein Hollandrad reicht auch oft aus... macht aber nicht so viel Spaß 
Wenn man das öfter macht, lohnt sich anständiges Werkzeug immer, früher habe ich das auch mit Nüssen und Gewindestangen gemacht.


----------



## nullstein (28. September 2012)

Ich wollte nur eine Alternative aufzeigen.
Einen Innenabzieher-Koffer von 10-32mm gibts in der Bucht für 40 Taler.


----------



## Mordred (28. September 2012)

@simdiem
Stell doch Dein bike endlich mal entgegengesetzt der Sonne . Und/Oder,falls Deine cam das kann belichte doch mal auf`s bike. Die Ergebnisse werden nicht nur  Dich begeistern.

Sorry fürs offtopic, aber ich krieg jedesmal Augenkrebs, leider auch bei den Videos (incl. Trommelfellüberbelastung).

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (28. September 2012)

@Mordred
Mein lieber Carsten, 

das letzte Mal, als du deine unangebrachten Frotzeleien von dir gegeben hast, habe ichs mir verkniffen, diesesmal nicht. 

Schade, dass du dieses mal nicht wieder deine kleine Tochter vorgeschickt hast. Es wäre einfach die perfekte Vorlage gewesen.

Wenn du ein Problem mit meinen Bildern, oder Videos hast, behalts für dich. Es interessiert mich nicht. Auch würde ich dir empfehlen einfach meine Beiträge auszublenden, das schont deine Augen. 
Für deine grobmotorischen Fähigkeiten bei der Regelung der Lautstärke und deiner damit verbundenen Trommelfellüberlastung bist im übrigen du selbst verantwortlich.

Ganz nebenbei war das Bild so gewollte, denn ich finde es sehr schön, wie es quasi die letzten Herbstsonnenstrahlen einfängt. 

Wenn du doch so großen Wert auf tolle Bilder legst, freue ich mich über eine großzügige Spende in Form einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera von dir. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Edit: Weitere Beiträge von dir werden von mir ignoriert. In deinen zwei bisherigen geschriebenen Posts hast du noch nicht einmal etwas sinnvolles zum Thema beigetragen. Auf solche Diskussionsteilnehmer können wir in diesem Thema getrost verzichten.


----------



## Mordred (28. September 2012)

Na,
lieber   lassen wir dann mal außen vor.
Moin simdien!
Kleine Tochter hin oder her, sie stellt und belichtet Ihre Bilder nun mal etwas anders, aber besser.
Wegschauen... Warum    ?
Ich hab in meinem obigen post einfach nur versucht Dir some of the basics zu vermitteln, mach doch mal was draus.
Bevor Dich jeder hier nur belächelt.
So wie ich,...
seitenlang...
Meinungstreiber...
Ts,ts,ts...


----------



## der_erce (28. September 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @Mordred
> Auf solche Diskussionsteilnehmer können wir in diesem Thema getrost verzichten.



...kannst DU verzichten. Du sprichst doch bitte für dich oder?


----------



## simdiem (29. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> ...kannst DU verzichten. Du sprichst doch bitte für dich oder?



Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt noch einige andere, die das ähnlich sehen


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (29. September 2012)

Jungs ab aufs Rad!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

Verdammt, wenn man mal ein paar Tage kaum online ist, verpasst man hier ja einiges... 



christophersch schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich gerade auch wie ein blutiger Anfänger. Seit über eineinhalb Stunden bin ich nun dabei die neuen Muddy's aufzuziehen. Trotz Seifenlauge und extrem viel Druck will da gar nichts. ->sowas hatte ich auch noch nie...
> Ich nehme mal an, dass es daran liegt, dass die sehr neu sind und somit noch ziemlich "kleben". Aber die Schwalbe "Montagepaste" wollte ich dann doch nicht kaufen.... wo kommen wir denn da hin?


Hmm, hatte ich bisher echt noch nie...! Könnte bei dir an den UST-Felgen liegen da ist der Sitz des Reifenwulstes ja etwas fester. Welche Muddies eigentlich, Draht-Version? Die rutschen eh deutlich schwerer als die Falt-Reifen...




psx0407 schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte woche auch muddy mary auf die mtx29 montieren wollen. Mir ging's genauso: die wollten partout nicht sauber in's felgenbett rutschen. Liegt aber m.e. An den felgen, denn die selben reifen habe ich dann auf eine dt swiss gezogen und es klappte einwandfrei...


Ich denke auch eher an den Felgen als an den Reifen, wobei es vermutlich auch einfach schwierige Kombis gibt...




DoubleU schrieb:


> Hier noch ein pic von meinem Rockzone, obwohl es da nicht viel zu sehen gibt. Weitestgehend Standard:


Obwohl ich ja weiße Parts nicht soooo mag, finde ich dein Bike sehr stimmig, gefällt mir  Die Griffe gehen allerdings GAR nicht!  Und ich persönlich würde noch die Felgendecals abziehen, sieht mMn besser aus.




Chris_360 schrieb:


> Laut auskunft von canyon auf der eurobike wurde der lenkwinkel um 1grad reduziert damit eine bessere laufruhe einkehrt. Ansonsten ist an der geo nichts geändert worden.


Das fände ich dann echt schon krass... ich bin das FRX bisher zwar noch nicht auf Low gefahren (Eingewöhnungsphase ), aber für alles bisherige (kein Bikepark) fand ich Hi völlig ok. 2° flacher als das wäre schon heftig...




simdiem schrieb:


> Im Übrigen, nicht um sonst bescheinigen einige ehemalige Torque Fahrer dem FRX eine bessere Tourentauglichkeit, da es besser bergauf geht.


Ich kann es wieder nur bestätigen  Gestern eine Runde auf 2 andere "Hausberge" gefahren, ähnlicher Umfang wie unsere Runde. Da bin ich allerdings mit den 26er Blatt und der etwas zu kurzen Stütze (und aktuell nicht dem besten Trainingsstand) doch arg an meine Grenzen gekommen... die Runde hat einen Trail bergauf, der nicht gerade flach ist, und am anderen Berg eine fiese Rampe auf Forstautobahn... da habe ich dann doch etwas gekotzt  Dass kurz nach der Rampe dann zuerst Starkregen und dann bis zu 1cm dicke Hagelkörner auf uns einprasselten hat's nicht besser gemacht  Alter Schwede, haben wir uns eingesaut...! Aber beim Kettenblatt muss echt was passieren. Ich habe allerdings weder Bock, mir da jetzt extra Arbeit zu machen, falls Canyon doch eine geänderte Platte rausbringt, noch will ich extra ne andere Kassette kaufen (meine ist noch fast neu)...




DoubleU schrieb:


> Hat hier irgend jemand Interesse sich gemeinschaftlich darüber zu beschweren? MMn müssten die an alle die es wünschen eine korrigierte Adapter-Platte ausliefern. Ähnlich wie ein Rückruf, denn das ist ein glasklarer Produktfehler. Klar kann man die Platte theoretisch auch selber bearbeiten so wie Simdiem ...


Ich wäre dabei! Gerne auch "höchstoffiziell" mit Name, Kundennummer und Unterschrift. Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass das ein Sachmangel ist und Canyon den beheben sollte. Wenn einzelne Beschwerden auch immer nur als Einzelfall gesehen werden, wäre eine Sammel-Beschwerde wohl der richtige(re) Weg.




Stromberg schrieb:


> Normalerweise waren doch 1 cm mehr oder weniger 0.5 Grad, oder?


Ja, das kommt hin.




othu schrieb:


> nachdem ich schon mehrere Rahmen entlackt habe, kann ich nur dringend davon abraten das selbst zu machen, ist eine sau Arbeit!


Ich hab das auch schon selbst gemacht (1 Hardtail Rahmen und 1 Gabel), ist echt ne Sauerei. Und das Zeug ist auch echt aggressiv, wenn man es mal auf die Haut bekommt. Aber ansich geht es relativ gut und wenn man keine andere preiswerte Möglichkeit hat, ist es doch noch das geringere Übel.




simdiem schrieb:


> Meine Umwerferzugverlegung sieht so aus:
> [...]
> 
> Bei letzterem verhintert die Schaltzughülle mit der komprimierbaren V-Brake Manschette, dass der Schaltzug am Rahmen reibt.


Also ich habe meinen Zug auf der anderen Seite der Halter entlang laufen lassen, das ist aber wohl Geschmacksache.
Die Lösung mit dem zusätzlichen Stück Außenhülle finde ich aber recht "unschön", da die den Radius an der betroffenen Stelle ja noch vergrößert...! Ich habe da lediglich ein Stück "Zug-Schutz-Röhrchen" drüber geschoben, so wie sie teilweise auch an Rahmen mit unterbrochenen Außenhüllen an den freiliegenden Stellen verbaut werden. Das ist nur ein Wenig dicker als der Zug und reicht als Schutz völlig aus  (habe leider kein gescheites Foto davon, hier kann man es nur erahnen)




othu schrieb:


> Mir war nicht so auf Anhieb klar, dass von den Krallen immer zwei genommen werden! Ich dachte die sollen so ala Alutech-Verlegung den Zug gegen den Rahmen drücken...


Schau dir die Teile mal genau an... die einen haben eine Senkung für den Schraubenkopf, die anderen nicht 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> brauchst du ne boxxer  hab da noch eine!


Hast du noch eine zweite oder willst du die im FRX gegen was anderes tauschen...?
BTW: meine ist verkauft! 




othu schrieb:


> Eine eckelige Hautkrankheit hat es! Igitt!!
> [...]
> Ein bisschen enttäuscht bin ich von der Qualität der verbauten Lager


 Den Anblick kenne ich noch gut. Bei mir ist allerdings meistens der Lack überall eingerissen. Ich habe allerdings auch "Brennofix" verwendet, ist evtl. ein Bisschen anders...

Von der Sache mit den Lagern lasse ich mich erstmal nicht verrückt machen und fahre die einfach mal nur, so lange sie einwandfrei laufen (fest war bei mir definitiv nichts).




dia-mandt schrieb:


> wenn der nicht drauf ist, sieht das alu nach gewisser zeit doch echt ******* aus.


Nein, das kann man so nicht sagen. Klar kriegt es oberflächlich einige Kratzer ab, das wars aber auch schon. In Sachen Korrosion o. Ä. muss man sich da keine großartigen Gedanken machen.




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich war heute Abend auf meiner 2 h Hometrailrunde. Damit nicht wieder manche meinen, ich wäre nur noch im Bikepark unterwegs


Bei uns (Kumpel und ich) steht aktuell Sonntag Lac Blanc im Raum...! 




simdiem schrieb:


> @Mordred...


Dieses wie auch schon letztes Mal: don't feed the Trolls!  Der Account ist gerade erst seit ein paar Tagen registriert und er hat noch nirgends gepostet außer hier und im "Canyon Bikepark" Thread - wo er mich auch nur dumm angestänkert hat, und auch dort nicht anderes als hier: nur Meinungsmache, die er dir und mir vorwirft  Ich tippe stark auf einen Zweitaccount nur zum flamen, inhaltlich hat er ja noch NICHTS gepostet. Hat der Typ mit der Lena-Fresse als Avatar-Bild vielleicht nicht verkraftet, dass er hier ne ziemliche Abfuhr bekommen hat...? 




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt noch einige andere, die das ähnlich sehen


Auf so Leute kann JEDER verzichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

Das hier mal bewusst als einzelnes Posting... ich weiß nicht, wie interessant das für die 2-fach Fahrer unter euch ist, aber ich dachte mir, ich berichte egal wie mal drüber.

*Stichwort: Kettenführungsrolle*

Ich habe ja beim 2-fach Umbau den Canyon Chainguide verwendet, da ich dieses Mal die Plug & Play Lösung haben wollte (am alten Torque hatte ich den Umwerfer-Adapter so bearbeitet, dass ich eine Blackspire Stinger Führung an der ISCG-Aufnahme fahren konnte). Direkt auf den ersten Metern ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Canyon Rolle sehr laut ist - logisch, da sie aus Plastik ist. Aber ich dachte mir, so lange sie gut führt, soll mich das erstmal nicht stören. Dann kam allerdings noch etwas dazu, was mich echt genervt hat: bei jeder kleinsten Rückwärtsbewegung der Kurbel auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, hat es die Kette aufs große Blatt hoch gezogen  Ok, das ist jetzt etwas, was man nicht unbedingt machen muss, aber nach mehreren Jahren mit Stinger an diversen Bikes ohne dieses Phänomen war mir klar, dass das besser geht. Zuerst dachte ich, es liegt daran, dass die Führung etwas weiter nach außen muss, die Rolle lief auch wirklich nicht 100%ig in der Flucht zu den Kettenblättern und hing schon ab Mitte der Kassette nur noch gerade so auf dem dicken Teil der Rolle. Also: dicke U-Scheiben unter die Verschraubung. Danach passte die Flucht zwar perfekt, aber das Hochziehen der Kette war keinen Deut besser... grrrrr!!! Ich also meine Stinger-Reserve-Rolle aus der Teilekiste geholt, die an den Canyon-Arm gebaut und siehe da: die Welt ist in Ordnung  Die Kette bleibt auch beim rückwärts kurbeln da wo sie sein soll, die Führung ist mindestens identisch gut (das weiß ich aus Erfahrung), Wechsel der Stufen der Rolle beim Schalten funktioniert astrein und das rasselnde Geräusch der Kette auf der Rolle ist weg, da die Stinger Rolle aus Hartgummi ist. Ich kann also jedem mit Canyon Chainguide nur empfehlen, sich eine Stinger Rolle zu holen, die Teile gibt es i. d. R. einzeln für kleines Geld. Der einzige "Nachteil" ist übrigens das Gewicht... die Stinger Rolle ist mit 41g (inkl. Schraube) fast doppelt so schwer wie die Canyon Rolle mit 22g (inkl. Mutter), aber drauf geschissen! 

Hier noch die Vergleichs-Fotos auf denen man die Gründe für die Probleme bei der Canyon Rolle sieht...
Der Teil mit dem größeren Durchmesser ist bei der Canyon Rolle zu schmal um den Winkel ber unterschiedlichen Gängen hinten abzudecken:






Die Canyon Rolle hat insgesamt einen geringeren Durchmesser - das ist der Grund für das Problem beim rückwärts kurbeln:






Hier sieht man den Schräglauf mit der Stinger Rolle beim zweitkleinsten Ritzel hinten (das Vergleichsbild mit der Canyon Rolle habe ich leider vergessen, aber bei der hing die Kette da gerade noch so halbwegs auf der Kante und ist teilweise sogar schon runter gerutscht) :






Und so sieht das Ganze in der Draufsicht aus... naja, 2-fach Kurbel mit Bash und Stinger eben


----------



## dia-mandt (29. September 2012)

Kommt ne fox40 rein.


----------



## Nill (29. September 2012)

Hey Jungs,

Auf meinem Tablet funktioniert die SuFu nicht.

Kann mir einer vllt. sagen weches Achsmaß der Hinterbau hat ?

 142 oder 135 

Danke Gruß nill


----------



## othu (29. September 2012)

x12, also 142mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Kommt ne fox40 rein.


:kotz:

(sorry)


----------



## dia-mandt (29. September 2012)

Tja...ich hoffe du hast dich ausgekotzt.
Vollkommen unnötiger beitrag.


----------



## Nill (29. September 2012)

Othu: danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Chris_360 (29. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, hatte ich bisher echt noch nie...! Könnte bei dir an den UST-Felgen liegen da ist der Sitz des Reifenwulstes ja etwas fester. Welche Muddies eigentlich, Draht-Version? Die rutschen eh deutlich schwerer als die Falt-Reifen...
> 
> 
> Ich denke auch eher an den Felgen als an den Reifen, wobei es vermutlich auch einfach schwierige Kombis gibt...



das ist er nicht der einzigste. Bei meinen deemax felgen verzweifle ich auch fast jedesmal wenn die reifen wechsle. Ob draht oder falt ist gleich bescheiden. Und ohne standpumpe und über 5 bar druck springt der mantel nie raus. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich niemals einen platten habe, wenn ich meine standpumpe nicht dabei habe.


----------



## christophersch (29. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Kommt ne fox40 rein.



 Du wirst sie lieben! 




Chris_360 schrieb:


> das ist er nicht der einzigste. Bei meinen deemax felgen verzweifle ich auch fast jedesmal wenn die reifen wechsle. Ob draht oder falt ist gleich bescheiden. Und ohne standpumpe und über 5 bar druck springt der mantel nie raus. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich niemals einen platten habe, wenn ich meine standpumpe nicht dabei habe.



Ich habe zZ die gleichen "Aufziehprobleme" wie du. Aber das mit der Standpumpe ist eine sehr gute Idee. Die werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren. Oder ich fahre zu nem Kumpel. Der hat einen Kompressor... 

Btw sind 1ply Muddies in Trailstar und 2.35er Breite. Ab gestern meine Lieblingsreifen!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Tja...ich hoffe du hast dich ausgekotzt.
> Vollkommen unnötiger beitrag.


Ach komm, du wirst mich doch sicher nicht als jemanden kennen, der alles immer bier-ernst meint 
Ich mag die 40 einfach nicht - ich finde sie technisch den Wettbewerbsprodukten unterlegen (ok, war keine ganz aktuelle mit FIT-Kartusche, die ich mal probegefahren bin), selbst mit Ti-Feder noch ziemlich schwer und dafür einfach VIEL zu teuer. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Sicht der Dinge...
Und optisch wird sie dein bisher *sehr* schönes Bike _in meinen Augen_ regelrecht ruinieren... 




Chris_360 schrieb:


> das ist er nicht der einzigste. Bei meinen deemax felgen verzweifle ich auch fast jedesmal wenn die reifen wechsle. Ob draht oder falt ist gleich bescheiden. Und ohne standpumpe und über 5 bar druck springt der mantel nie raus. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass ich niemals einen platten habe, wenn ich meine standpumpe nicht dabei habe.


Hmm, gerade letztens haben wir beim Kumpel 2 Big Betties auf Deemax montiert - die brauchten zwar auch ein Bisschen Druck (gut 4bar), sind dann aber doch einwandfrei rein geflutscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (29. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja weiße Parts nicht soooo mag, finde ich dein Bike sehr stimmig, gefällt mir  Die Griffe gehen allerdings GAR nicht!  Und ich persönlich würde noch die Felgendecals abziehen, sieht mMn besser aus.



Danke.  Und wegen den Griffen das muss ich wohl erklären:
Das ist einfach nur ne Marotte/Macke von mir. Ich habe an jedem Bike die GE-1 Team Griffe und dazu die roten Hope-Stopfen - egal wie der Rest des Bikes aussieht. *g*
Die Griffe selbst finde ich aber eigentlich immer ganz passend bzw. ein farbiges Highlight, wobei ich aber jedem Recht geben werde, daß die roten Hope-Stopfen hier auch durch orange oder neutrale hätten ersetzt werden können - das entspräche dann aber nicht meiner Marotte, also geht das gar nicht! hehe.

In Zukunft wird das eh schwieriger mit den Griffen, da es die ja nicht mehr gibt und durch diese mMn verschlechterte Nachfolge GA-1 ersetzt wurden. Dieses Jahr habe ich die GE-1 noch mal bekommen, aber die Restbestände werden wohl so langsam geringer werden - und so bescheuert die auf Vorrat zu kaufe bin ich dann nun auch nicht. 




> Ich wäre dabei! Gerne auch "höchstoffiziell" mit Name, Kundennummer und Unterschrift. Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass das ein Sachmangel ist und Canyon den beheben sollte. Wenn einzelne Beschwerden auch immer nur als Einzelfall gesehen werden, wäre eine Sammel-Beschwerde wohl der richtige(re) Weg.


Super. Es werden immer mehr. Und mit Recht.
Der aktuelle Stand hier ist, daß die mich diese Woche nun statt völlig sinnlosen und inhaltlich falschen emails aufgrund meiner 3. mail nun 2 mal versucht haben anzurufen/messages hinterlassen haben, weil sie das Problem nun erst einmal telefonisch besprechen wollen. Ich konnte aus geschäftlichen Gründen beide Male leider nicht dran gehen und hatte auch nicht wirklich Zeit zurückzurufen. Das wird sich nexte Woche klären und ich poste dann updates hier sobald ich was weiß und damit wir dann ggf. eine gemeinsame Aktion koordinieren können.




> Auf so Leute kann JEDER verzichten...


Ja, in der Tat. Idiotisches Rumgestänkere wg. eines Gegenlicht-Fotos, daß hier ja absolut schön, berechtigt und stimmungsvoll ist. Manche Leute haben Sorgen.


----------



## luxaltera (29. September 2012)

Ihr redet von tubeless?


----------



## DoubleU (29. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das hier mal bewusst als einzelnes Posting... ich weiß nicht, wie interessant das für die 2-fach Fahrer unter euch ist, aber ich dachte mir, ich berichte egal wie mal drüber.
> 
> *Stichwort: Kettenführungsrolle*
> 
> ...



Hmm, ist mir noch nicht passiert. Muss ich aber mal explizit testen.


----------



## dia-mandt (29. September 2012)

Ich sehe das genau anders.
Ansprechverhalten ist bei der fox viel besser.
Ich rede auch von einem aktuelleren model mit fit kartusche.
Bin jetzt mehrere gefahren und das sind welten von der dämpfung her im vergleich zur boxxer. Hinzu kommt der unschlagbare preis den ich zahlen werde.
Da lohnt sich der test doppelt.
Und um die optik mach ich mir keine sorgen...die kann man anpassen


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Danke.  Und wegen den Griffen das muss ich wohl erklären:
> Das ist einfach nur ne Marotte/Macke von mir. Ich habe an jedem Bike die GE-1 Team Griffe und dazu die roten Hope-Stopfen - egal wie der Rest des Bikes aussieht. *g*


Gut, wenn dir was dran liegt... so hat jeder seinen Spleen  Ich hatte bisher an (fast) allen Bikes die Kettenstrebenumwicklung mit 3 Kabelbindern in schwarz-rot-gelb fixiert  ...entstand mal direkt vor einem PdS-Urlaub. Am FRX gibts da ja nix zu fixieren, daher dieses Mal ohne.
BTW: ich hatte nach den erstne 2 kleinen Touren leichte Kettenschlag-Spuren oben zwischen Yoke und dem aufgeklebten Schutz und unten auf ca. den vorderen 2/5 der Strebe. Oben klebt jetzt ein Stück Klett, unten ein Stück 3M-Folie.




DoubleU schrieb:


> Super. Es werden immer mehr. Und mit Recht.
> Der aktuelle Stand hier ist, daß die mich diese Woche nun statt völlig sinnlosen und inhaltlich falschen emails aufgrund meiner 3. mail nun 2 mal versucht haben anzurufen/messages hinterlassen haben, weil sie das Problem nun erst einmal telefonisch besprechen wollen. Ich konnte aus geschäftlichen Gründen beide Male leider nicht dran gehen und hatte auch nicht wirklich Zeit zurückzurufen. Das wird sich nexte Woche klären und ich poste dann updates hier sobald ich was weiß und damit wir dann ggf. eine gemeinsame Aktion koordinieren können.


Ok, ich bin sehr gespannt, wie's weitergeht...




luxaltera schrieb:


> Ihr redet von tubeless?


So wie ich das verstanden habe nicht... nur davon, dass bei UST-Felgen (Deemax & Co.) die Reifen wohl schwerer in den Sitz zu befördern sind, u. U. SEHR schwer.




DoubleU schrieb:


> Hmm, ist mir noch nicht passiert. Muss ich aber mal explizit testen.


Habe gerade bemerkt, dass man auch mit der Stinger-Rolle ein Hochziehen noch provozieren kann bei maximaler Verschränkung, aber so fährt man ja i. d. R. auch nicht - und schon gar nicht, wenn das Hochziehen ein Problem wäre...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genau anders.
> Ansprechverhalten ist bei der fox viel besser.
> Ich rede auch von einem aktuelleren model mit fit kartusche.
> Bin jetzt mehrere gefahren und das sind welten von der dämpfung her im vergleich zur boxxer. Hinzu kommt der unschlagbare preis den ich zahlen werde.
> ...


Gut, so hat jeder auch seine Vorlieben. Bei allen Fox Gabeln, die ich bisher ausprobieren konnte, war jedenfalls die Dämpfung der RS MiCo (und vor allem der DH) deutlich unterlegen... ich hatte zumindest für mich kein gut funktionierendes Setup gefunden  War im Fall der 40 aber wie gesagt auch ein 2009/2010er (?) Modell... gerade zum MY 2012 hat sich ja bei Fox (endlich mal...!) so einiges verbessert, was die bisher einfach nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt haben (bessere Dichtungen -> vertretbares Losbrechmoment; Dämpfung, die sich nicht wie ein Becher Quark anfühlt).
Wenn der Preis stimmt und du die Gabel magst - warum nicht!?
Die Optik der Gabel ist aber mit keiner "Anpassung" dieser Welt zu kompensieren... das Teil sieht einfach aus wie ein riesiger Bleiklumpen - viiiiiiiel zu wuchtig! Es gibt nur wenige Rahmen, an denen die 40 optisch halbwegs stimmig ist, nur so Wuchtbrummen wie Session oder Fury.

Wie gesagt, alles Geschmacksache! Optisch wie auch funktionell.


----------



## christophersch (29. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gut, so hat jeder auch seine Vorlieben. Bei allen Fox Gabeln, die ich bisher ausprobieren konnte, war jedenfalls die Dämpfung der RS MiCo (und vor allem der DH) deutlich unterlegen... ich hatte zumindest für mich kein gut funktionierendes Setup gefunden  War im Fall der 40 aber wie gesagt auch ein 2009/2010er (?) Modell... gerade zum MY 2012 hat sich ja bei Fox (endlich mal...!) so einiges verbessert, was die bisher einfach nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt haben (bessere Dichtungen -> vertretbares Losbrechmoment; Dämpfung, die sich nicht wie ein Becher Quark anfühlt).
> Wenn der Preis stimmt und du die Gabel magst - warum nicht!?
> Die Optik der Gabel ist aber mit keiner "Anpassung" dieser Welt zu kompensieren... das Teil sieht einfach aus wie ein riesiger Bleiklumpen - viiiiiiiel zu wuchtig! Es gibt nur wenige Rahmen, an denen die 40 optisch halbwegs stimmig ist, nur so Wuchtbrummen wie Session oder Fury.
> 
> Wie gesagt, alles Geschmacksache! Optisch wie auch funktionell.



Ab 2010 haben die Gabeln diese Fit Kartusche. Und die sind um ein Vielfaches besser als die alten.

Fahr mal eine Aktuelle! ich bin mir sicher, dass du deine Meinung (ok, der Preis ist wirklich zu hoch (wie bei allen Top-Gabeln) ) grundlegend verändern wirst. Die 40' ist viel kontrollierter/sicherer und steifer (positiv, da gefühlt viel mehr Kontrolle) als eine Boxxer. Das merkt man vor allem auf Bremswellen. Trotzdem hat man noch ein schönes Feedback. Da war die "alte" Kartusche (2009) deutlich unterlegen.

Die Boxxer ist ein zu lang geratener Zahnstocher 

Apropos Gewicht: die R2C2 wiegt gerade einmal 70g weniger als die 40'


cheers
-Christopher


----------



## Garfieldo (30. September 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> (...)
> Das wird sich nexte Woche klären und ich poste dann updates hier sobald ich was weiß und damit wir dann ggf. eine gemeinsame Aktion koordinieren können.
> (...)



Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht 

Würde es eventuell Sinn machen, diese Koordination in einen extra Thread zu verschieben? Der hier hat ja mit "Seen on trail" auch nicht mehr viel gemein...


----------



## dia-mandt (30. September 2012)

more to come.


----------



## Nduro (30. September 2012)

Strecke sieht auch kool aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (1. Oktober 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das hier mal bewusst als einzelnes Posting... ich weiß nicht, wie interessant das für die 2-fach Fahrer unter euch ist, aber ich dachte mir, ich berichte egal wie mal drüber.
> 
> *Stichwort: Kettenführungsrolle
> ....
> ...



Danke für den Tip. Ich bin von den Führungsqualitäten der Canyon-Rolle auch nicht so überzeugt und werde die Stinger-Rolle auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> more to come.



Netter Sprung


----------



## tical2000 (1. Oktober 2012)

Servus zusammen,

ein Kumpel und ich haben im Sparbuch nochmal zugeschlagen und uns beide das gleiche Rad gekauft. Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone. Soweit so gut.
Dann haben wir folgendes entdeckt.





Ja, ich habe schon den Thread durchstöbert und rausgefunden, dass manche meinen sie haben Kashima, obwohl das nicht draufsteht.
Weiß man da mittlerweile sicheres?
Haben die einfach andere Farben verwendet?
Nicht dass mich stört ob ich dieses Kashima habe oder nicht, mich interessiert das nur brennend.

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wer es mal schrieb, aber offensichtlich werden die OEM-FOX Gabeln nicht mit Kashima bedruckt. Die linke Gabel scheint jedenfalls imho eine Kashimablingblingbeschichtung zu haben. Warum die Rechte keine hat, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht out of Stock?


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Oktober 2012)

das hat canyon extra gemacht, damit ihr eure bikes nicht verwechselt 
spaß bei seite....links ist wie erce schon sagte, wohl eine kashima und die rechte nicht.
so ne krasse farbabweichung kann es da nicht geben.


----------



## Timebandit (1. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wer es mal schrieb, aber offensichtlich werden die OEM-FOX Gabeln nicht mit Kashima bedruckt. Die linke Gabel scheint jedenfalls imho eine Kashimablingblingbeschichtung zu haben. Warum die Rechte keine hat, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht out of Stock?



Die Aussage stammt von mir und stimmt auch. Auf dem OEM´s von Fox ist das Cashmirlogo nicht aufgedruckt. 

Ein weiteres Highlight von Canyon............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

Cashmir


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Oktober 2012)

cashmir-nich-leisten


----------



## tical2000 (1. Oktober 2012)

Dann hat wohl einer von uns einfach Pech gehabt. Oder der andere Glück.

Danke für die Infos!

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

Glück oder Pech ist, gerade bei dieser Story, völlig falsch. Ich behaupte dass es nur BlingBling Marketing ist und für reine Hobbyfahrer ziemlich egal, ob die Gabel nun 1.5Microsekunden mehr oder weniger braucht aufgrund der Beschichtung.
Ich würde mir da nicht den Kopf wuselig machen. Das Ding dämpft nicht mehr oder weniger besser dadurch!



dia-mandt schrieb:


> cashmir-nich-leisten


----------



## othu (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
hat schon jemand die Lager aus dem Horstlink ausgebaut?
Ich bekomme die nicht rausgepresst, keine Chance.
Eben mit Canyon Technik telefoniert, ob man die vielleicht ziehen und nicht drücken muss, wissen die aber auch nicht.

Das Hauptlager hinter dem Innenlager muss ja auch ausgezogen werden, hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

DIE wissen das nicht? Wer hat die Bikes denn bitte entworfen? Fahrrad Stadler?


----------



## othu (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auch gedacht, die hätten für jeden Modell so eine Art Reperatur- und Serviceleitfaden wie es das bei Autos gibt... scheinbar aber nicht...


----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber das kann doch nicht sein, dass der Hersteller nicht weiß wie ein Lager ausgebaut wird? Oder versteh ich da grad was nicht?


----------



## Nill (1. Oktober 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ein Kumpel und ich haben im Sparbuch nochmal zugeschlagen und uns beide das gleiche Rad gekauft. Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone. Soweit so gut.
> Dann haben wir folgendes entdeckt.
> ...



Sollte die Casting Farbe nicht SCHWARZ sein ?
Vllt. deshalb die "Kulanz" da würde ich dann einfach noch mal nachfragen.

Mich würde es jetzt nicht stören. 
Aber das Kashima sieht schon Hammer aus.


----------



## nukular2008 (1. Oktober 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ein Kumpel und ich haben im Sparbuch nochmal zugeschlagen und uns beide das gleiche Rad gekauft. Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone. Soweit so gut.
> Dann haben wir folgendes entdeckt.
> ...



wo ihr ja jetzt den direkten Vergleich habt: 
spürt ihr beim Einfedern (per Hand) nen Unterschied?



Nill schrieb:


> Sollte die Casting Farbe nicht SCHWARZ sein ?


manche haben auch ne weiße Gabel. 
Ganz am Anfang hat Canyon noch gefragt ob man die weiße haben will oder lieber auf ne schwarze wartet, aber ich denke mal inzwischen haun die einfach alles raus was noch da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Kashima Gabel schaut schon Hammer aus. Aber warum sind die nun auch am Rockzone? Die sollten das nur am Flashzone, Dropzone und Verstar verbaut sein? 

Auch wenn das Ansprechverhalten, welches angeblich verbessert wurde nicht zu spüren ist, so ist die Beschichtung doch um ein Vielfaches härter und beugt Kratzern vor...

Cheers


----------



## yamsen250 (1. Oktober 2012)

hallo Leute,

verkaufe mein Torque FRX Speedzone Gr.L Modell 2012, gebraucht, einige male im Bikepark bewegt, leichte Gebrauchsspuren aber technisch alles tadellos. Fixpreis 1650

Bei Interresse bitte Mail an mich, war mit den Rad sehr zufrieden, verkaufe es aber weil ich mehr zum trail/enduro fahren auf Naturstrecken tendiere als zur Bikeparkspringerei ;-)


----------



## christophersch (1. Oktober 2012)

yamsen250 schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> 
> verkaufe mein Torque FRX Speedzone Gr.L Modell 2012, gebraucht, einige male im Bikepark bewegt, leichte Gebrauchsspuren aber technisch alles tadellos. Fixpreis 1650
> 
> Bei Interresse bitte Mail an mich, war mit den Rad sehr zufrieden, verkaufe es aber weil ich mehr zum trail/enduro fahren auf Naturstrecken tendiere als zur Bikeparkspringerei ;-)



Hau mal Foto rein. Hab da vielleicht wen.....


----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2012)

yamsen250 schrieb:


> verkaufe es aber weil ich mehr zum trail/enduro fahren auf Naturstrecken tendiere als zur Bikeparkspringerei ;-)



Mal den Track-Flip gewechselt ?


----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mal den Track-Flip gewechselt ?



Dann hat er vorn aber immernoch 200mm  !


----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Dann hat er vorn aber immernoch 200mm  !


Spanngurt  *duckundrenn*


----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

Du wirst lachen, das hab ich schon gesehen, allerdings bei ner MZ Supermonster


----------



## yamsen250 (1. Oktober 2012)

Photos vom Bike folgen, Lenker und Vorbau ist ein Funn Fatboy

...mit dem Trackflip habe ich herumgespielt, mit den steileren Lenkwinkel gefällt mir das Bike mehr = verspielter, möchte mir aber ein All in One Bike basteln


----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2012)

yamsen250 schrieb:


> Photos vom Bike folgen, Lenker und Vorbau ist ein Funn Fatboy
> 
> ...mit dem Trackflip habe ich herumgespielt, mit den steileren Lenkwinkel gefällt mir das Bike mehr = verspielter, möchte mir aber ein All in One Bike basteln



Und an welchen Rahmen denkst du da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (1. Oktober 2012)

yamsen250 schrieb:


> (...) möchte mir aber ein All in One Bike basteln



Hätte da noch ein Trek Scratch


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Oktober 2012)

Bin gespannt, wie du das schaffen möchtest.
Ein "all in one bike" hat die bikeindustrie in den letzten 20jahren nicht auf die räder gestellt 
Aber wenn du eh nicht im bikepark bereich abgehen willst, dann reichen ja 160mm und da gibt es ja einige gute bikes.
Speci enduro z.b.


----------



## Nill (1. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jungs,

passt an das Speedzone ein Short-Cage von Saint ? Mit einem 34 Kettenblatt ?

Da ich nicht weiß wie die Kettenlängung beim FRX ist.

Besten dank Jungs.
Dann kann ich schon mal teile besorgen und alles zusammen bauen wenn es da ist.


----------



## yamsen250 (1. Oktober 2012)

All in One Bike.... vielleicht ein LV601 oder Alutec Fanes, auf alle Fälle einen Rahmen in XL, mit steilen Sitzwinkel zum aufwärts pedalieren, auch das neue Speci Enduro Evo ist interessant, ist Rahmenmäßig groß gebaut in L, mal sehen wie schwer das Bike ist, wird aber wohl an die 16kg Grenze kratzen !

...UND wenn man im Bikepark nicht der Megajumper ist macht ein Bike mit 160-180mm aber wenig Gewicht auch sehr viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Oktober 2012)

Also ein normales torque kann man easy unter 15kg aufbauen.
Und ein speci enduro auch.
Das speci enduro evo wäre da meine erste wahl. Geiles rad!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (1. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Spanngurt  *duckundrenn*



Ach, Du fährst auch die High-Tech-Lösung zur Gabelabsenkung. Außer in meiner Clique habe ich das noch nirgendwo sonst gesehen und wir werden immer bestaunt. Ist aber m.E. das beste System zur Gabelabsenkung, funktioniert immer, klebt nicht und ist konkurrenzlos günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (1. Oktober 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> manche haben auch ne weiße Gabel.
> Ganz am Anfang hat Canyon noch gefragt ob man die weiße haben will oder lieber auf ne schwarze wartet, aber ich denke mal inzwischen haun die einfach alles raus was noch da ist.



Wenn ich das recht memoriere haben die weißen Räder auch eine weiße Gabel. Mein Rockzone in raw-orange hat eine schwarze(übrigens auch Kashimablingbling). Ich habe allerdings direkt die Decals von den Standrohren entfernt und in weiß sieht das ja noch schlimmer aus.


----------



## yamsen250 (1. Oktober 2012)

ok 15kg sind sicher möglich, ist aber mit Stahlfeder Dämpfern eine teure Angelegenheit, wobei ich dann aber einen zweiten Radsatz bevorzuge.
einen leichten evt. mit tubeless zum uphill und trail fahren 

und einen robusten mit 2,5er Downhill Reifen für den Bikepark


----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Ach, Du fährst auch die High-Tech-Lösung zur Gabelabsenkung. Außer in meiner Clique habe ich das noch nirgendwo sonst gesehen und wir werden immer bestaunt. Ist aber m.E. das beste System zur Gabelabsenkung, funktioniert immer, klebt nicht und ist konkurrenzlos günstig.



Zugegeben, mit Spanngurt bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Neulich beim Smubob hätte sich das gelohnt. Bei mir hier auf der Tour, lohnt sich das nicht, so kurz wies hier hoch geht. Aber bringen tuts das auf jeden Fall. 

Bin neulich dem Smubob sein FRX mit Lyrik u-turn abgesenkt bergauf gefahren. Das ist schon angenehmer als mit vollen 180mm ausgefahren 



yamsen250 schrieb:


> ok 15kg sind sicher möglich, ist aber mit Stahlfeder Dämpfern eine teure Angelegenheit, wobei ich dann aber einen zweiten Radsatz bevorzuge.
> einen leichten evt. mit tubeless zum uphill und trail fahren
> 
> und einen robusten mit 2,5er Downhill Reifen für den Bikepark



Du hast dir mal mein FRX angesehen?!?


----------



## schablone (1. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> passt an das Speedzone ein Short-Cage von Saint ? Mit einem 34 Kettenblatt ?
> 
> ...




Sollte kein Problem sein... Am Flashzone ist schliesslich auch ein Short Cage dran. Solange du bei einem Kettenblatt bleibst musst du dir wohl keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (1. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Zugegeben, mit Spanngurt bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Neulich beim Smubob hätte sich das gelohnt. Bei mir hier auf der Tour, lohnt sich das nicht, so kurz wies hier hoch geht. Aber bringen tuts das auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Bin neulich dem Smubob sein FRX mit Lyrik u-turn abgesenkt bergauf gefahren. Das ist schon angenehmer als mit vollen 180mm ausgefahren



Am Gardasee oder bei längeren Anstiegen lohnt sich das echt. Der Spanngurt hat sogar den Vorteil, dass die Gabel deutlich mehr abgesenkt werden kann als die üblichen 40mm.


----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> passt an das Speedzone ein Short-Cage von Saint ? Mit einem 34 Kettenblatt ?
> 
> ...



Differenz vorn: Zähnezahl größtes Blatt - Zähnezahl kleinstes Blatt
Differenz hinten: Zähnezahl größtes Ritzel - Zähnezahl kleinstes Ritzel

Benötigte Schaltwerkskapazität: Differenz vorne + Differenz hinten 

Nach den Formeln kannste ausrechnen ob dein Schaltwerk mit deinen gewünschten Übersetzungen funktioniert.

Und hier die Daten deines Schaltwerks: 

kurz
- Käfiglänge: SS
- Max.Zähne gr.Ritzel: 36 Zähne
- Min.Zähne gr.Ritzel: 32 Zähne
- Min.Zähne kl.Ritzel: 11 Zähne
- Max Differenz vorne: - (Einfach-Kettenblatt)
- Gesamtkapazität: 23 Zähne 

Quelle:http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/19146?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2012)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Am Gardasee oder bei längeren Anstiegen lohnt sich das echt. Der Spanngurt hat sogar den Vorteil, dass die Gabel deutlich mehr abgesenkt werden kann als die üblichen 40mm.



Ganz genau, so siehts aus. Einziger Nachteil: Sieht semi-professionell aus  und das Absenken geht halt leider nicht während dem Fahren, oder zumindest nur sehr schwer 

Am Gardasee war ich leider noch nicht. Kenne die Geschichten von den ganzen tollen Traumtrails nur vom hören sagen  (bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass einer meiner Urlaube nächstes Jahr mich dorthin führen wird)


----------



## yamsen250 (1. Oktober 2012)

@simdiem, interessantes Bike UND die Gewichtstabelle was wiegt dein Rad jetzt ? und welche Rahmengrösse hast du ?

...das FRX als All in One Bike ?!  wäre auch cool, aber L ist mir dafür zum uphill fürchte ich zu klein :-(


----------



## Nill (1. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank !

Hatte nur bedenken wegen der Kettenlängung, da ich vorher einen Eingelenker gefahren bin.
Die kann ich wohl hier vernachlässigen.

Dank dir für die super Antwort !

PS: und du warst noch nicht am Gardasee !!! Na dann aber ab mit dir  Sofern du wie ich Steine und nahtot Erlebnisse magst 
Ein echt cooles Gebiet zum biken !


----------



## yamsen250 (1. Oktober 2012)

Gardersee, dieser hype um den See, ok das Klima ist super, die ital. Küche auch, nur liegen mir einfach zuviele lose Steine herum :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (1. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ganz genau, so siehts aus. Einziger Nachteil: Sieht semi-professionell aus  und das Absenken geht halt leider nicht während dem Fahren, oder zumindest nur sehr schwer
> 
> Am Gardasee war ich leider noch nicht. Kenne die Geschichten von den ganzen tollen Traumtrails nur vom hören sagen  (bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass einer meiner Urlaube nächstes Jahr mich dorthin führen wird)



Ich finde, dass das sogar sehr professionell aussieht  Mit ein wenig Übung funktioniert das ganze sogar während der Fahrt.

Wir fahren normalerweise immer während des Bikefestivals(Ende April/Anfang Mai) dorthin. Dann hat man allerdings nicht immer das beste Wetter.


----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2012)

yamsen250 schrieb:


> @simdiem, interessantes Bike UND die Gewichtstabelle was wiegt dein Rad jetzt ? und welche Rahmengrösse hast du ?
> 
> ...das FRX als All in One Bike ?!  wäre auch cool, aber L ist mir dafür zum uphill fürchte ich zu klein :-(



Also im Bikepark Modus, gestern gewogen 16,9 kg. Da sind aber dann auch 2-ply Maxxis Downhillschlappen drauf.

Der Touren-Modus unterscheidet sich vom Downhillmodus durch einen leichteren LRS mit Fat-Albert Tubeless Reifen. Außerdem wechsle ich den Dämpfer auf den Fox Van RC mit 250er Feder. Fahre die Touren grundsätzlich mit 185mm FW. (Im Bikepark ists seit neuem ein CCDB mit 300er Feder). knapp unter 15,3 kg. 
100 gr könnte man am LRS noch sparen; NoTubes Flow Felgen anstatt Subrosa Evo. Und an der Gabel wären auch noch 300 gr möglich. 180er Lyrik coil. 
Also knapp unter 15 kg kann man erreichen und hat trotzdem noch ein Metallfederfahrwerk.


----------



## yamsen250 (1. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Also im Bikepark Modus, gestern gewogen 16,9 kg. Da sind aber dann auch 2-ply Maxxis Downhillschlappen drauf.
> 
> 
> Also knapp unter 15 kg kann man erreichen und hat trotzdem noch ein Metallfederfahrwerk.



...very cool


----------



## mazola01 (2. Oktober 2012)

Weiss jemand ob das Rockzone in M Rawrange wieder kommt? Da steht ausverkauft... und gibts nur noch in weiss (geht garnicht).
Raw Rahmen gibts ja noch (Speezone).

Shit, solange das Bike im Auge gehabt...


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Oktober 2012)

Das es den rahmen noch gibt mag ja sein.
Aber canyon wird die am rockzone verbauten teile nicht mehr haben.
Daher ist es auch ausverkauft und wird wohl auch nicht mehr kommen.
Wieso sollten die jetzt, wo bald die neuen bikes mit anderen parts kommen, noch mal die teile für das rockzone nachbestellen.
Und ja, du hast etwas seeeeehr lange gewartet


----------



## othu (2. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat schon jemand die Lager aus dem Horstlink ausgebaut?
> Ich bekomme die nicht rausgepresst, keine Chance.
> Eben mit Canyon Technik telefoniert, ob man die vielleicht ziehen und nicht drücken muss, wissen die aber auch nicht.
> ...




So, die Horst-Link Lager hab ich raus, wie vermutet müssen die gezogen, nicht gepresst werden, ich hatte zuerst den schmalen Lagersitz auf der Innenseite nicht gesehen und dachte, man könnte die in den Spalt der Sitzstrebe rausdrücken.
2 von 4 nagelneuen, ungefahrenen Lager im Horst-Link waren/sind tot, da dreht sich nichts mehr, habe sie auch aufgemacht, konnte die Ursache aber nicht finden.

Beim Hauptlager hinter dem Innenlager verzweifel ich aber weiterhin. Wenn mir jemand hier nen Tipp geben kann immer her damit. Es gibt von Innen eine 4-5mm große Bohrung mit der man auf den äußeren Lagersitz schlagen könnte, allerdings nur einseitig was zum verkanten des Lagers führen würde. Das kann also kaum der Sinn sein...



Ansonsten muss ich Canyon mal loben, dass man mit Hilfe der Explosionszeichung alle Teile zu fairem Preis nachkaufen kann finde ich echt gut!!


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann den link zu der explosionszeichnung nicht mehr finden.
Habe das thema durchsucht, aber nix.
War das in einem anderen fred?


----------



## User60311 (2. Oktober 2012)

Explosionszeichnungen 2009

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=20&supportcenter_articles_id=263&page=2


----------



## DoubleU (2. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> das hat canyon extra gemacht, damit ihr eure bikes nicht verwechselt
> spaß bei seite....links ist wie erce schon sagte, wohl eine kashima und die rechte nicht.
> so ne krasse farbabweichung kann es da nicht geben.



Dann hab ich ja auch ne Kaschmir-Gabel. Super kuschelig.  (is mir echt latte, da ich das auch bestensfalls für die Top 1 % der Fahrer für relevant (wenn überhaupt) und ansonsten wie Erce für reines Idioten-Marketing halte - genau wie 29er Bikes und anderer Quatsch, nur damit der Rubel rollt).

Wg. der Umwerfer-Sache: Der Typ der mein Ansprech/mail-Partner war ist wohl erst wieder Montag im Hause - ich guck mal ob ich bis dahin jemand anderes dran kriege, der in das Thema wenigstens ansatzweise involviert ist.


Hier noch ein Pic von gestern. Keine action sondern Relax time, aber wenn ich bike bike ich und hab eher selten Bock auf Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (2. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> So, die Horst-Link Lager hab ich raus, wie vermutet müssen die gezogen, nicht gepresst werden, ich hatte zuerst den schmalen Lagersitz auf der Innenseite nicht gesehen und dachte, man könnte die in den Spalt der Sitzstrebe rausdrücken.
> 2 von 4 nagelneuen, ungefahrenen Lager im Horst-Link waren/sind tot, da dreht sich nichts mehr, habe sie auch aufgemacht, konnte die Ursache aber nicht finden.
> 
> Beim Hauptlager hinter dem Innenlager verzweifel ich aber weiterhin. Wenn mir jemand hier nen Tipp geben kann immer her damit. Es gibt von Innen eine 4-5mm große Bohrung mit der man auf den äußeren Lagersitz schlagen könnte, allerdings nur einseitig was zum verkanten des Lagers führen würde. Das kann also kaum der Sinn sein...
> ...


Das klingt fast, als wenn du schon was kaputtgemacht hast . Dass die Horst Link Lager an einer kleinen Schulter aufliegen habe nicht mal ich gesehen gehabt, als ich den Hinterbau zerlegt hatte. 

Bzgl. dem Hauptlager: das Rechte saß und sitzt bei mir überhaupt nicht richtig fest. das hatte ich ausversehen mitm Schraubendreher rausgezogen   . Das linke hingegen saß bombenfest. Ich habe mir das ganze aber auch nicht lange genug angesehen. Ich dachte ich mache mir darüber Gedanken, wenn es soweit ist ^^. An das Loch, das du beschreibst kann ich mich aber noch erinnern.
Viel Erfolg!





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich kann den link zu der explosionszeichnung nicht mehr finden.
> Habe das thema durchsucht, aber nix.
> War das in einem anderen fred?


Tatü Tata Da da http://www.share-online.biz/dl/50VGA9BMD3  Ich glaube es ist aber auch im ersten Post vom FRX Geometrie Thread verlinkt.



DoubleU schrieb:


> Dann hab ich ja auch ne Kaschmir-Gabel. Super kuschelig.  (is mir echt latte, da ich das auch bestensfalls für die Top 1 % der Fahrer für relevant (wenn überhaupt) und ansonsten wie Erce für reines Idioten-Marketing halte - genau wie 29er Bikes und anderer Quatsch, nur damit der Rubel rollt).
> 
> Wg. der Umwerfer-Sache: Der Typ der mein Ansprech/mail-Partner war ist wohl erst wieder Montag im Hause - ich guck mal ob ich bis dahin jemand anderes dran kriege, der in das Thema wenigstens ansatzweise involviert ist.
> 
> ...



Schönes Bild . Und das mit den Photos während dem biken, da gehts mir ganz genauso


----------



## der_erce (2. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich kann den link zu der explosionszeichnung nicht mehr finden.
> Habe das thema durchsucht, aber nix.
> War das in einem anderen fred?



Im FRX Tuning Fred...erster Post im Anhang  Dafür hatte ich es erstellt.


----------



## DoubleU (2. Oktober 2012)

Garfieldo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht
> 
> Würde es eventuell Sinn machen, diese Koordination in einen extra Thread zu verschieben? Der hier hat ja mit "Seen on trail" auch nicht mehr viel gemein...



Das macht sicherlich Sinn, wenn es soweit ist. Ich wollte jetzt nur noch mal abwarten was das Gespräch ergibt, sprich inwieweit das Problem in deren Köpfen tatsächlich angekommen und anerkannt ist und wie die allg. darauf reagieren. Entsprechend der Reaktion können wir ja dann unseren Protest/unsere Sachmangelbeschwerde aufziehen.
Gestern auch wieder: Unabhängig von der technischen Unsauberkeit dieses Aufbaus incl. Verschleissfolgen/etc. geht alleine schon die Geräuschentwicklung mit kleinen KB und hinten ab dem 3. Ritzel gar nicht. Hört sich an wie ein Baumarkt-Bike und das ist einfach inakzeptabel. Ich brauche keinen Umwerfer der unfreiwillig als obere KeFü-"Rolle" fungiert und doch sehr laut vor sich hin rasselt.  Ich frage mich allerdings immer noch wie so etwas bei Produktentwicklung aber spät. bei Tests nicht aufallen kann?!


----------



## othu (2. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht einfach mal den Lutz-2000 per PN anschreiben, der hast den Gerät schließlich konstruiert? 
Vielleicht mag er ja was schlaues dazu sagen?!


----------



## Taikobo (2. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob das Rockzone in M Rawrange wieder kommt? Da steht ausverkauft... und gibts nur noch in weiss (geht garnicht).
> Raw Rahmen gibts ja noch (Speezone).
> 
> Shit, solange das Bike im Auge gehabt...



Ich hab meins letzte Woche bestellt .

@all wenn ihr so weiter schreibt muss man wohl das ganze Rad nochmal auseinander baun 

gruss Mario


----------



## mazola01 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja ja streu ruhig Salz in die Wunde. Weiß wäre lieferbar. Hmmmm vielleicht doch nochmal überlegen. Playzone wär ne Option, allerdings will ich die Gabel vom rockzone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taikobo (2. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ja ja streu ruhig Salz in die Wunde. Weiß wäre lieferbar. Hmmmm vielleicht doch nochmal überlegen. Playzone wär ne Option, allerdings will ich die Gabel vom rockzone.



Vorletzte Woche gab es das rawrange rockzone auch nicht mehr in M. 
Deswegen bin ich nach Koblenz gefahren, mit der festen Überzeugung, mir dort das Playzone "to go" mitzunehmen.
Als ich mit dem Verkäufer dort noch ein letztes mal schaute , waren plötzlich für kw43 noch welche da.
Somit ging ich ohne Playzone, aber mit rockzone Bestellung wieder Heim.


----------



## mazola01 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hmmmm. Hatte mit canyon Kontakt. Die sagten mir es gibt keins mehr. Vielleicht mal anrufen. Ansonsten freunde ich mich gerade mit weiss an


----------



## Nill (2. Oktober 2012)

Mein Tipp: Einfach kaufen  bevor es weg ist 

Habe ich auch bei dem FRX Speedzone so gemacht .....und ich warte und warte ....


----------



## der_erce (3. Oktober 2012)

MEIN Tip, warten...Saison ist so gut wie rum und die neuen Bikes sehen auch sehr geil aus.


----------



## Nill (3. Oktober 2012)

die Ausstattung der neuen Bikes ist aber schlechter als diese Saison. Nach den Fotos zu urteilen. Da kann ich mich natürlich auch irren.....die Preise dürften die gleichen / oder hoher sein.


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> die Ausstattung der neuen Bikes ist aber schlechter als diese Saison. Nach den Fotos zu urteilen. Da kann ich mich natürlich auch irren.....die Preise dürften die gleichen / oder hoher sein.



Da hast du recht.
War die letzten jahre immer so.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass der direkte nachfolger des speedzone nur noch ne boxxer rc hat und bestimmt den selben preis haben wird, dann kann man nur froh sein, dieses jahr gekauft zu haben.
Ich würde auch noch dieses jahr kaufen.
Allein die wartezeiten sind schon zum :kotz:
Ich würde nie wieder auf ein rad 5 monate warten.


----------



## Nill (3. Oktober 2012)

@dai-mandt: genau das ging mir durch den Kopf als ich den Knopf zum kaufen gedrückt habe -- eine RC, zum (wahrscheinlich) selben Preis, nein danke


----------



## Taikobo (3. Oktober 2012)

Kauf dir einfach das Rockzone wenn du die Ausstattung magst.

Oder wenn dir der Style wichtiger ist, nimm das Playzone und bau dir ne andere Kurbel und nen Umwerfer dran wie Simdiem.

Gruss mario


----------



## Wizoo (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi guys !

I've been lurking for months, and finally registered here to ask for your expertise in Torques.

I dismantled the rear triangle to clean and grease everything up, and noticed that the rear triangle is not aligned to the suspension pivot. 
I attached some pictures I took today, you can see that there is a 2-4mm gap on each side.



 




To put everything back together I have to push the rear triangle sideways to align it with the pivot. Otherwise it doesn't fit...
Is it the same with your frame ?

Vielen Dank !

Ich kann ein bisschen Deutsch aber habe lange nicht mehr Deutsch geschrieben, und kenne auch keine fahrrad wörter ! Englisch ist für mich einfacher


----------



## mazola01 (3. Oktober 2012)

Sooo. Es wurde dann doch ein rockzone in weiß. War heut aufm weg zum canstatter Wasen und hab im Zug ein weißes playzone gesehen. Richtig Schick... Hoffe mal das kw42 eingehalten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (3. Oktober 2012)

Wizoo schrieb:


> Hi guys !
> 
> I've been lurking for months, and finally registered here to ask for your expertise in Torques.
> 
> ...



Thats odd. I haven´t dismanteled mine but here are some guys which literally changend every single screw on that bike. Im pretty sure they can help you. 
Thinking of that and looking at your images, it does not make any sense, if you haven´t had any issues while riding with it. Looks definitely not good, and it might be then under a unnatural pressure if you would put it together as it is now.


----------



## MoPe. (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi Jungs, hab da mal Fragen an euch. 
Werde mir demnächst die Saint-Bremsen bestellen und würde gerne die originalen Avid HS1 Bremsscheiben drauflassen. Die haben ja einen Durchmesser von 200mm, soweit so gut , allerdings haben die von Shimano 203mm. Brauch ich also noch einen speziellen Adapter mitbestellen oder passt das trotzdem so ?  
Neue Bremse, bzw. neue Beläge auf einer gebrauchten Scheibe sollten keine Probleme darstellen oder ?

I have the same opinion as  der_erce.

mfg Mo


----------



## luxaltera (4. Oktober 2012)

Brauchst für hinten den shimano SMMAR180PPA oder magura qm6
Dann passt das. Kannst die unterlegscheiben von den avid Adaptern benutzen zum finetunen.
Habe auch die saints drauf. Hab mir allerdings die xt scheiben draufgemacht damit ich die bremse komplett verkaufen kann... 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Oktober 2012)

also wenn du die volle leistung haben willst nimm gleich die shimano icetech scheiben. ich hatte zuerst die avidscheiben und habe dann umgerüstet (bei xt bremsen) und es war ein deutlicher unterschied. wieviel wiegst du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Taikobo (4. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Sooo. Es wurde dann doch ein rockzone in weiß. War heut aufm weg zum canstatter Wasen und hab im Zug ein weißes playzone gesehen. Richtig Schick... Hoffe mal das kw42 eingehalten wird.



Freut mich zu hören 

Gruss Mario


----------



## MoPe. (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antworten 

Werde erstmal nichts verkaufen, um paar Ersatzteile zu bekommen. 
Meinst du das Plus an Bremskraft ist es wert nochmal 80 mehr in die Hand zu nehmen ? Hab hier im Forum auch irgendwo gelesen, dass die Icetech Scheiben deutlich schneller verschleißen sollen. Oder ist das nicht der Fall, bzw. betrifft nur jene, die die Bremse nicht loslassen ?
Wiege fahrfertig etwas unter 70kg , will aber noch etwas zulegen. 

mfg Mo


----------



## mazola01 (4. Oktober 2012)

Seid ihr mit der kindshock am rockzone zufrieden ? bin am überlegen ob ich die Stütze gleich abschraube. Im Bikepark wird das Teil halt hinderlich sein (Lift)


----------



## haedillus malus (4. Oktober 2012)

Das Absenken mittels Spanngurt funktioniert sogar ganz hervorragend während der Fahrt, sogar noch, wenn man sich bereits in einer Steigung befindet.

Der Trick ist: 

Schnalle/Klemme des Spanngurtes unterhalb des Lenkers fixieren, so dass man das lose Ende nach unten ziehen kann. Beim Fahren einfedern, gleichzeitig nachziehen, fertig. Geht z.B. einfach mit einem Schnürsenkel (sollte aber schon ein stabiler sein ) um den Vorbau. 



simdiem schrieb:


> Ganz genau, so siehts aus. Einziger Nachteil: Sieht semi-professionell aus  und das Absenken geht halt leider nicht während dem Fahren, oder zumindest nur sehr schwer
> 
> Am Gardasee war ich leider noch nicht. Kenne die Geschichten von den ganzen tollen Traumtrails nur vom hören sagen  (bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass einer meiner Urlaube nächstes Jahr mich dorthin führen wird)


----------



## nukular2008 (4. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Seid ihr mit der kindshock am rockzone zufrieden ? bin am überlegen ob ich die Stütze gleich abschraube. Im Bikepark wird das Teil halt hinderlich sein (Lift)



also ich find sie super. In Winterberg gabs auch keine Probleme an den Lifts.

Ob man ne (remote) Variosütze will/braucht muss natürlich jeder elbst entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (4. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Seid ihr mit der kindshock am rockzone zufrieden ? bin am überlegen ob ich die Stütze gleich abschraube. Im Bikepark wird das Teil halt hinderlich sein (Lift)





nukular2008 schrieb:


> also ich find sie super. In Winterberg gabs auch keine Probleme an den Lifts.
> 
> Ob man ne (remote) Variosütze will/braucht muss natürlich jeder elbst entscheiden



Also ich bin auch zufrieden. Nur der Zug für die Remotebedienung neigt dazu sehr schnell zu längen, und man muss dann nachjustieren. Ansonsten funktioniert das Teil einwandfrei. Auch stimme ich nukular zu, dass man entscheiden muss, ob man eine Variostütze braucht. Wenn Du nur Bikepark mit dem Teil fährst lohnt sich das vermutlich eher weniger.


----------



## Nduro (4. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Seid ihr mit der kindshock am rockzone zufrieden ? bin am überlegen ob ich die Stütze gleich abschraube. Im Bikepark wird das Teil halt hinderlich sein (Lift)




Kann Bone Breaker nur zustimmen.

Ich bin noch nicht in den Bikepark gekommen sodas meine Erfahrungen lediglich auf Endurotouren beruhen.

Zunächst wollte ich auch gleich die Stütze ersetzten und verkaufen. Nach einigen Touren hat sie mich aber dann doch überzeugt.


----------



## mazola01 (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte halt dass beim Schlepplift der Zug im weg ist. Ich Fahr 70% freeride Touren.... Glaub dann lass ich das Teil mal dran. Jetzt muss ich mal nach Pedale schauen


----------



## nukular2008 (4. Oktober 2012)

Ne, das geht schon.
Bei mir hat der Lift-Typ den "Haken" auch immer untern Hintern gekleppt anstatt an die Sattelstütze als er gesehen hab das ich ne remote Stütze hab


----------



## mazola01 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte den van rc mit Huber Lager/Buchsen ausstatten. Welche Größe muss ich bestellen?


----------



## simdiem (5. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ich möchte den van rc mit Huber Lager/Buchsen ausstatten. Welche Größe muss ich bestellen?



Gute Entscheidung

22,2 x 8 sind die Buchsenmaße für oben und unten. Wenn du Van RC 2012 sagst, weiß der Herr Huber alle anderen Maße.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (5. Oktober 2012)

morgen, samstag, den 06.10., sieht man mein frx speedzone im bikepark spicak ! man erkennt mein speedzone daran, daß nur ganz ganz wenig orange den blick vom raw alloy ablenkt.

der typ, der dann oben drauf sitzt oder daneben liegt, das bin ich...

vllt. ist ja noch ein anderes torque vor ort !?

psx0407


----------



## Nill (5. Oktober 2012)

na dann gib VOLLGAS !!! Viel Spaß!

Freu mich schon auf meinen Ersten Ritt nach dem Umbauen


----------



## othu (5. Oktober 2012)

Essen fertig! Es gibt gedämpftes FRX!


----------



## simdiem (5. Oktober 2012)

@othu

Sieht lecker aus  ! Wie hast du das Hauptlager rausbekommen? Gruß Simon


----------



## Nill (5. Oktober 2012)

Sauber 

Hast du den Rahmen danach noch poliert ? Er sieht so glänzend aus ?


----------



## othu (5. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem Superstar Ausziehwerkzeug, dabei hat es aber das Lager zerlegt.

Bin schon wieder am Zusammenbau, im Moment nerven die inneren Host-Lager, die sind mehr als krumm gefräst, fast oval, darum saßen die Lager im Auslieferungszustand auch fest. Da muss ich mir heute Abend noch was schlaues zu überlegen.
Bilder kommen erst in 3-4 Wochen, aktuell warte ich auf einige Kleinteile, Canyon liefert aber wegen Inventur erst nächste Woche wieder aus, dann gehen noch ein paar Sachen zum Eloxierer, aber ab dem Wochenende kann ich zumindest schon mal provisorisch damit fahren 


 @Nill: natürlich nicht! der ist abgebeizt und dann für ein paar Stunden dampfgegart, der ist deutlich matter als das raw mit Klarlack was ich von Canyon bekommen habe!
Mir gefällt es extrem gut, siehst fast wie ein Intense raw Rahmen aus! Überall noch Spuren vom Schweißen, etc.


----------



## Nill (5. Oktober 2012)

Geil, daruf steh ich auch ! Hast ja auch "damals", wie ich deinen Trek Rahmen in Raw gehalten. 

Bin schon auf das fertige Ergebnis gespannt ! 
Wo lässt du denn die Wippe neu eloxieren ? Da ich das Orange auch nicht soooo toll finde.


----------



## der_erce (5. Oktober 2012)

Vermutlich bei easy-elox?


----------



## othu (5. Oktober 2012)

Japp,
ich hab es mit selbst Eloxieren versucht, dass ist aber mehr oder weniger in die Hose gegangen...


----------



## luxaltera (5. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Geil, daruf steh ich auch ! Hast ja auch "damals", wie ich deinen Trek Rahmen in Raw gehalten.
> 
> Bin schon auf das fertige Ergebnis gespannt !
> Wo lässt du denn die Wippe neu eloxieren ? Da ich das Orange auch nicht soooo toll finde.



ich war bei nem laden in berlin, wenn du noch etwas wartest, dann können wir zusammenschmeissen. ich hab auch noch ein paar teile... 
An dieser stelle, weiss jemand ob man die blauen knöpfe von der Fox 36 Van RC2 Fit  auch als ersatzteil bekommt? Also alles was blau ist soll eloxiert werden, aber ich will die originalteile lieber im originalzustand behalten und auch das bike nicht ohne die dinger rumstehen lassen... letztes mal hat das 3 wochen gedauert bis ich meine teile wieder hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (5. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Einfach kaufen  bevor es weg ist
> 
> Habe ich auch bei dem FRX Speedzone so gemacht .....und ich warte und warte ....



da ist man ein paar tage nicht da und schon tummelt sich der nils im canyon forum ... 

wann kommt dein hobel?


----------



## Nill (5. Oktober 2012)

häää ?! Welcher Hobel ?! Canyon, kenn ich nicht   -- OK, das war ein Insider  Jedy weiß was gemeint ist.

Hoffe nächste Woche Dienstag !


----------



## jedy (5. Oktober 2012)

sehr cool - bin gespannt.


----------



## mazola01 (5. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung
> 
> 22,2 x 8 sind die Buchsenmaße für oben und unten. Wenn du Van RC 2012 sagst, weiß der Herr Huber alle anderen Maße.
> 
> Gruß Simon




Danke dir. Buchsen/ Lager Set ist bestellt. Sehr netter Kontakt mit Herr Huber! 
Pedale sind auch bestellt... Jetzt heisst es warten


----------



## Mordred (5. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt noch einige andere, die das ähnlich sehen


 Und es gibt *viele Andere*, die das ähnlich sehen.Nichtsdestotrotz kann man es doch einfach besser machen. Du,als Meinungstreiber,gerade Du, solltest doch hier pics und vids veröffentlichen, mit denen Du Deinen Status hier untermauern kannst.
Ich mein, im Frühjahr `n Besteller mit keiner Ahnung und im Spätsommer der einzig wahre Ansprechpartner in Sachen FRX, das is`schon so`ne I-Net-Forums-Karriere.

Carsten


----------



## simdiem (6. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Buchsen/ Lager Set ist bestellt. Sehr netter Kontakt mit Herr Huber!
> Pedale sind auch bestellt... Jetzt heisst es warten



Hey,

ich bin gespannt was du berichten wirst und ob du einen Unterschied zwischen Huber und Fox-Buchsen bemerken wirst. Welche Pedale sind es denn für dich geworden?

Gruß Simon


----------



## mazola01 (6. Oktober 2012)

Werd ich nicht... Weil die originalen direkt raus fliegen.  
Pedale wurden es nukeproof Proton. Sattelklemme mit Schraube in schwarz hab ich auch bestellt. Will bissl weniger Orange am Bike. 
Kann man eig den Zug von der Sattelstütze irgendwie " führen". Finde der baumelt etwas seltsam hinten rum... Sieht zumindest auf den Fotos so aus.


----------



## Ghosty82 (6. Oktober 2012)

Brauche Hilfe: Umbau playzone 2012 von 1 Fach auf 2 Fach! Welche Parts brauche ich, was empfehlt ihr?


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Oktober 2012)

Schau dir doch einfach simdiems rad an.
Oder die suche hier im fred nutzen. Wurde schon mehrmals drüber geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (7. Oktober 2012)

moin Jungs, brauche Hilfe:

ich möchte hinten eine 203mm Scheibe mit einer 2011er Avid Code fahren,
habe den Adapter

Avid	Scheibenbremsadapter PM auf PM +20     - passt nicht
und den 
Adapter den Canyon für die 200mm Elixir in der FRX Explosionszeichung angibt, der passt aber nicht zum Code Bremssattel...



Kann mir einer sagen, welchen Adapter ich brauche? Danke!


----------



## psx0407 (7. Oktober 2012)

mit der sufu habe ich jetzt keine eindeutige antwort bekommen:

welchen standard hat die serienmässig montierre e13 ls1-kettenführung ?

möchte von weiss auf schwarz tauschen und überlege, ob ich nur die kunststoffteile als ersatzteile kaufe oder eine neue schwarze und dann nur umbaue....

psx0407


----------



## christophersch (7. Oktober 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> mit der sufu habe ich jetzt keine eindeutige antwort bekommen:
> 
> welchen standard hat die serienmässig montierre e13 ls1-kettenführung ?
> 
> ...



Lieber ganz neu. Die Stahl-Backplate ist sackschwer. 
Antwort habe ich aber leider auch nicht. Muss auch noch tauschen...


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Oktober 2012)

Iscg 05
Meine 77designz kefü hat den auch und die passt


----------



## Timebandit (7. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> moin Jungs, brauche Hilfe:
> 
> ich möchte hinten eine 203mm Scheibe mit einer 2011er Avid Code fahren,
> habe den Adapter
> ...



Jo, das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Ich schau mal ob auf dem Adapter eine Bezeichnung steht, ansonsten mach ich Dir nen Foto und schicks Dir per Mail. Aber beruhigen kann ich Dich, eine saubere Lösung gibts dafür!!
Greez,..............


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Oktober 2012)

das problem an den bremsen ist dass avid zwischenzeitlich auf das metrische system umgestellt hat und die hersteller mitgezogen sind. das torque hat ohne adapter 180 und mit dann 200, die alten scheiben sind allerdings 5 bzw 3mm größer. also entweder neue 200er scheibe holen oder mit u-scheiben aufstocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (7. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Du, das glaube ich dir gerne, und ich finde es auch super, dass du mit deinem neuen Bike mächtig Spass hast.
> Der Wechsel des Track-Flips ist aber wirklich eine Sache von einer Minute, maximal zwei. Los, trau dich  . Du wirst ganz andere Seiten an deinem Bike kennenlernen und wer weiß, vielleicht macht es dir dann noch mehr Freude




Track- Flip gewechselt. Geht echt lächerlich einfach. Allerdingst mit welchen Drehmoment muss ich die Schraube wieder anziehen?

Erfahrungsbericht folgt.


----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab die bisher mit 6nm angezogen fühlte sich irgendwie richtig an...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (7. Oktober 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Track- Flip gewechselt. Geht echt lächerlich einfach. Allerdingst mit welchen Drehmoment muss ich die Schraube wieder anziehen?
> 
> Erfahrungsbericht folgt.



Laut Canyon mit 12 Nm


----------



## Nduro (7. Oktober 2012)

12 glaubte ich auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben.
Danke.


----------



## simdiem (7. Oktober 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> 12 glaubte ich auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben.
> Danke.



Hey Nduro,

ich bin mal gespannt was du berichten wirst. Von welcher in welche TrackFlip-Position hast du gewechselt?

Hier kannst du das PDF mit allen Drehmomenten runterladen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=237362&d=1347443637

Ich bin vorhin auch eine kleine Runde gefahren. War zwar alles klitsche klatsche nass und pampig, aber musste meine Bremse probefahren  ..
Normalerweise fahre ich für Touren mit 185 low. Heute spasseshalber mal 185 High. Hat sich total anders angefühlt. Viel "sportlicher"  War z.B. bergauf deutlich angenehmer.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Nduro (7. Oktober 2012)

Habe auf 185 High gewechselt. Wirkte von Proberollen schon ganz anders. Fürs Bergauf fahren wohl besser. Vom ersten Eindruck hat es mir vorher besser gefallen.

Aber wie gesagt nächste Tour am Dienstag.

CU


----------



## othu (8. Oktober 2012)

Gesucht wird der richtige X0 2fach Umwerfer für das FRX:

Sollte der hier sein, oder?

SRAM X.0 Umwerfer 2 x 10 Low Direct Mount
S3 | 36T | Bottom Pull


----------



## simdiem (8. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Gesucht wird der richtige X0 2fach Umwerfer für das FRX:
> 
> Sollte der hier sein, oder?
> 
> ...



Japp, ist der Richtige. Wird jedenfalls empfohlen


----------



## othu (8. Oktober 2012)

Dank dir, mit dem SLX Umwerfer ist dein Adapter-Bohr Tuning nämlich nicht möglich, der so so stark in der Adapterplatte verwinkelt, dass er sich allen neuen Bohrlöchern verweigert.


Wenn jemand weiß, wo dieser Umwerfer lieferbar ist, würde ich mich über einen kurze Info freuen!


----------



## simdiem (8. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Dank dir, mit dem SLX Umwerfer ist dein Adapter-Bohr Tuning nämlich nicht möglich, der so so stark in der Adapterplatte verwinkelt, dass er sich allen neuen Bohrlöchern verweigert.
> 
> 
> Wenn jemand weiß, wo dieser Umwerfer lieferbar ist, würde ich mich über einen kurze Info freuen!



http://www.ebay.de/itm/SRAM-Umwerfe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d34ce4f50

Der passt doch oder? Allerdings nicht günstig. Bei den meisten Shops ist er wohl nicht auf Lager. Habe gerade auch nochmal geschaut. 

Bzgl. dem SLX Umwerfer. Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen. Ich habe den Absatz zwischen den beiden Umwerferaufnahmelöchern auf der Rückseite des Adapters ein wenig abgeschiliffen/geglättet. Hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, aber gerade als du das gesagt hattest, ist es mir wieder eingefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (9. Oktober 2012)

So. DHL Status steht bei 20%...allerdings schon seit gestern Mittag um 14 Uhr.
Hmmm... mal abwarten. Die Vorfreude ist gewaltig.


----------



## Taikobo (9. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> So. DHL Status steht bei 20%...allerdings schon seit gestern Mittag um 14 Uhr.
> Hmmm... mal abwarten. Die Vorfreude ist gewaltig.



Das selbe bei mir :-(
 @edit meint ich hätte Urlaub nehmen sollen und es abholen :*-(


----------



## simdiem (9. Oktober 2012)

Taikobo schrieb:


> Das selbe bei mir :-(
> @edit meint ich hätte Urlaub nehmen sollen und es abholen :*-(



Das hätte sich gelohnt  . Zumal du die Möglichkeit bekommst, direkt zu überprüfen, ob was nicht so passt wie es sollte. Aber wird schon! Ich drück euch beiden die


----------



## simdiem (9. Oktober 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> ich war bei nem laden in berlin, wenn du noch etwas wartest, dann können wir zusammenschmeissen. ich hab auch noch ein paar teile...
> An dieser stelle, weiss jemand ob man die blauen knöpfe von der Fox 36 Van RC2 Fit  auch als ersatzteil bekommt? Also alles was blau ist soll eloxiert werden, aber ich will die originalteile lieber im originalzustand behalten und auch das bike nicht ohne die dinger rumstehen lassen... letztes mal hat das 3 wochen gedauert bis ich meine teile wieder hatte...



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob da die von dir gewünschten Teile dabei sind. Schau doch einfach mal nach: http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...UeR-FEDERGABELN&cat=c1035&cPath=5_1035&page=1


----------



## Nduro (9. Oktober 2012)

Track Flip 185 High.

Meine Erfahrungen von der heutigen Tour. 
Beim  ersten Drauf-sitzen fühlte es sich schon anders an, ich glaube wenn ich es in der Position Probe gefahren wäre, hätte ich es mir nochmal stark überlegt ob ich mir nicht gleich ein Torque hole.
Wenn es berghoch geht ist es echt gut, im Wiege tritt hatte ich den Eindruck das es nicht so wegsackt. Subjektiv fühlt es sich so an als ob es schneller geht, als ob es leichter sei.Bergab ( es war leider sehr nass und matschig heute) neigt es mehr zum kippen, bei kleineren Sprüngen aber echt auch ok.

Das Ergebnis für mich: Schön zu wissen was mit dem Bike geht, auch für Touren. Dennoch ich stelle den Flip wieder auf 185 Low.

cu


----------



## luxaltera (10. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob da die von dir gewünschten Teile dabei sind.


Ich hab mal bei denen angerufen und die 3 teile kommen zusammen 90
Der nette Herr schlug vor das ich warte bis das Wetter zu beschissen ist um zu fahren und das dann mache... Recht hat er.


----------



## othu (10. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, welchen Adapter ich brauche? Danke!



Ich habe das jetzt mit einem Avid PM185 VR Adapter gelöst bei dem ich den kurzen Steg um 1,5mm abgefeilt habe. Das geht aber nur bei den alten Avids mit den 3D-Einstellunterlegscheibengedönse.

 @Timebandit: würde mich über ein Bild/Info wegen deiner Lösung trotzdem freuen.

Der von Canyon gelieferte Adapter für die 200mm Elixir würde theorische auch passen, sprich eine alte Elixir mit den 3D-Dingern würde sich damit mit 203mm Scheiben fahren lassen, alleine der Code Bremssattel passt nicht auf den Adapter weil er breiter ist.


----------



## mazola01 (10. Oktober 2012)

Soo Bike erhalten und aufgebaut.
Super Qualität... alles Top verbaut und recht gut eingestellt.

Hab ne 400er Feder drin und bekomm gerade so 20% SAG hin.
Wiege 84kg nackt... Hmmm.

Muss sich womöglich auch etwas einfahren das ganze. An der 36er hab ich auch nur 3 cm SAG.

Huber Buchsen sind auch drin. Die Original DU Buchsen waren übrigens beim einbau schon so beschädigt, dass von einer "Gleitbuchse" nicht mehr die Rede sein kann.


----------



## Nill (10. Oktober 2012)

DAMN !! UND ich warte und warte und warte !

Cool das deins schon da ist ! Viel Spaß damit ! 
Hattest du auch eine L ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (10. Oktober 2012)

Nein ein M.


----------



## Taikobo (10. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Nein ein M.



Mein M is noch nicht da :-(
Und deine Buchsen oben waren schon Kaputt ?


----------



## mazola01 (10. Oktober 2012)

Die Lager meine ich eig.
Funktionieren bestimmt noch.... Die frage nur wie lange.
Bei dem Preis was son Bike kostet, kommt's auf 30 Euro für gute Buchsen/Lager auch nicht mehr an


----------



## simdiem (10. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Die Lager meine ich eig.
> Funktionieren bestimmt noch.... Die frage nur wie lange.
> Bei dem Preis was son Bike kostet, kommt's auf 30 Euro für gute Buchsen/Lager auch nicht mehr an



Bei mir haben sie gut 90 km gehalten. Davon war ich ca 40km im Bikepark unterwegs. Dann hatten sie schon Spiel. Wer bietet mehr ^^


----------



## Taikobo (10. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Bei mir haben sie gut 90 km gehalten. Davon war ich ca 40km im Bikepark unterwegs. Dann hatten sie schon Spiel. Wer bietet mehr ^^



 @simdiem Und welche Lager wo hast du jetzt schon getauscht  ? ^^


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Oktober 2012)

Er meint die gleitlager/buchsen vom dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (10. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Er meint die gleitlager/buchsen vom dämpfer.



Korrekt. Die Gleitlager waren schon nach 90 km hinüber. Spiel beim Sattelanheben. Und ich stelle mit meinen 72kg bikeparkfahrfertig keine besonders große Belastung für das Rad dar ^^


----------



## mazola01 (10. Oktober 2012)

Was für ne Feder sollte ich bei 85 kg verwenden. 400er ist bissl viel glaub ich. Wie gesagt , sag ist bei unter 20


----------



## Nill (10. Oktober 2012)

Hei Jungs,

welche Tretlagerbreite hat eigentlich das FRX ? 
Dank euch, gruß Nill


----------



## christophersch (11. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hei Jungs,
> 
> welche Tretlagerbreite hat eigentlich das FRX ?
> Dank euch, gruß Nill



73er 

gruß
-christopher


----------



## Taikobo (11. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Was für ne Feder sollte ich bei 85 kg verwenden. 400er ist bissl viel glaub ich. Wie gesagt , sag ist bei unter 20



Laut dem Rechner hier,

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator

ist das ne 350 er. Allerdings bei 3" Stroke. Das heisst 350x3.

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/mtbspringratecalculator.htm

Bei dem bekomm ich das gleiche raus .
Bin bei beiden von 30% SAG ausgegangen.


----------



## mazola01 (11. Oktober 2012)

Dankscheee... soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann ich also auch Federn anderer Hersteller benutzen. 
Die Marzocchis oder CC gibts mit nur mit 3".... das funzt?

Gruss


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. Oktober 2012)

hol dir hier ausm bikemarkt fürn paar euro ne fox feder, billiger kommste nicht weg.

ich habe die original cc buchsen drin, die hatten bis zum schluss kein spiel, allerdings sollte es mit den canyon-buchsen länger halten, die cc teile waren nicht soooo gut


----------



## mssc (11. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Was für ne Feder sollte ich bei 85 kg verwenden. 400er ist bissl viel glaub ich. Wie gesagt , sag ist bei unter 20



hmm.. komisch... ich fahr mit dem selben Gewicht eine 450er Feder, Sag etwas unter 30%... vom Gefühl her passts auch, die 400er ist mir bissl arg weich vorgekommen...


----------



## mazola01 (11. Oktober 2012)

Welche trackflip Einstellung ? Ändert das den SAG ?


----------



## mssc (11. Oktober 2012)

203 low. Ja, zwischen 185 und 203 ändert sich der Sag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taikobo (11. Oktober 2012)

Der Status bei 40% seit Dienstag 16:47 -.-.
Durch die Amazon Verwöhntheit ist das warten gleich doppelt so schwer.   @mazola01 Und Karlsruhe is noch weiter weg von Koblenz wie ich -.-.
*neidisch ist* Meine Berechnung war bei 200 aber 3 Turns Preload.


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Oktober 2012)

mazola... check deine trackflip einstellung.
bei 203mm sollte die 400er perfekt passen.


----------



## n3ro666 (11. Oktober 2012)

Taikobo schrieb:


> Der Status bei 40% seit Dienstag 16:47 -.-.
> Durch die Amazon Verwöhntheit ist das warten gleich doppelt so schwer. @_mazola01_ Und Karlsruhe is noch weiter weg von Koblenz wie ich -.-.
> *neidisch ist* Meine Berechnung war bei 200 aber 3 Turns Preload.


 
Servus Taiko!
wird heute auch nichts mehr mit den Bikes. Entweder morgen oder Samstag! Ich krieg ein Anfall, wenn das diese Woche nicht mehr klappen sollte!


----------



## simdiem (11. Oktober 2012)

Taikobo schrieb:


> Der Status bei 40% seit Dienstag 16:47 -.-.



Oh mann, das ist echt ätzend  . Fast wie warten auf Weihnachten, wo wir noch klein waren 
Vielleicht ist es ja ein kleiner Trost, dass morgen eh kein sonderlich gutes Wetter sein soll....


----------



## Taikobo (11. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Oh mann, das ist echt ätzend  . Fast wie warten auf Weihnachten, wo wir noch klein waren
> Vielleicht ist es ja ein kleiner Trost, dass morgen eh kein sonderlich gutes Wetter sein soll....



 @nero666: ich glaub ich bekomm dann auch nen Anfall 
 @simdiem: Trotzdem wäre heut perfekt gewesen


----------



## mazola01 (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir stand es noch nach der Auslieferung bei 80% ..... Viel. Hast du ja Glück. 

Ich Check mal 203 lo


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Oktober 2012)

ich bin soooo froh, dass ich mein rad abgeholt habe. bei diesem schwarzen loch des versands hätte ich gekotzt.


----------



## Nill (11. Oktober 2012)

ich bin bei 60% 

ach bin da ganz entspannt......die neuen Teile sind auch auch noch nicht da 

BTW: Braucht jemand die Bremsen vom Speedzone ? oder die Kurbel ?


----------



## n3ro666 (11. Oktober 2012)

GZ!
Glückspilz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (11. Oktober 2012)

hehehe....bremse und kurbel war bei mir auch das erste was verkauft wurde, abgesehen von schaltwerk/shifter, lenker, LRS, Sattel kombo


----------



## luxaltera (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch n Haufen kram in die Bucht geschmissen... Kurbel hab ich erstmal behalten, gefiel mit optisch besser als Saint. Nun ist das dropzone beinahe Gruppenrein... Dunkelgrün/schwarz/Gold ist ne geile kombo...


----------



## luxaltera (11. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> ich bin bei 60%
> 
> ach bin da ganz entspannt......die neuen Teile sind auch auch noch nicht da
> 
> BTW: Braucht jemand die Bremsen vom Speedzone ? oder die Kurbel ?



Morgen Isses da!


----------



## mazola01 (11. Oktober 2012)

So... 400er Feder , trackflip 203lo ergibt 25% sag. Gut ohne Rucksack und übliche Bike Kleidung. 350er ist also glaub doch besser. Werd's mal testen. Falls jemand ne 350er Feder hat, bitte PN.


----------



## Get_down (11. Oktober 2012)

Sieht ein Anfänger mit eim D3 zu overskilled aus?


----------



## nullstein (11. Oktober 2012)

Kräht kein Hahn nach wie man aussieht.Wenn der Helm zu deiner Rübe passt und du dich damit wohl und sicher fühlst,ja dann ist alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (11. Oktober 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Sieht ein Anfänger mit eim D3 zu overskilled aus?




Sieht ein Motorradfahranfämger in einem Schuber oder Aria Helm overkill aus ?

Nehme den Helm der am besten deinen Kopf Schützt !! Du hat nur einen 


UND JUNGS !!! ES IST ANGEKOMMEN !!! Yehaaa !!!! Jetzt noch schnell das letzt Spezi. Rennen am WE, btw. jemand von euch auch in Treuchtlingen ? Und dann wird Umgebaut ! Bäämmmm!


----------



## christophersch (11. Oktober 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Sieht ein AnfÃ¤nger mit eim D3 zu overskilled aus?



ich fahre den D3 jetzt seit nem knappen Jahr (zuvor THE "one" helm und Cratoni) und ich muss sagen, der D3 ist ein genialer Helm! Super sicher, pflegeleicht (keine Kratzer, nicht schmuddelig etc), atmet gut und sieht super aus!
zwischenzeitig gab es ihn bei Hibike fÃ¼r schlappe 239â¬ (statt 499â¬)

der Helm ist der Hammmer! nie wieder was anderes! 

Edit: aber der Manuel muss sitzen  hahahha


----------



## Nill (11. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand einen 400 oder 450 Feder für den Van R zu verkaufen ?
Gruß Nils


----------



## christophersch (11. Oktober 2012)

btw. die Canyon Website wird gerade auf die neuen Bikes vorbereitet! dürfte also in ein paar Stunden oder spätestens morgen so weit sein...

cheers
-Christopher


----------



## Taikobo (11. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Sieht ein Motorradfahranfämger in einem Schuber oder Aria Helm overkill aus ?
> 
> Nehme den Helm der am besten deinen Kopf Schützt !! Du hat nur einen
> 
> ...



Ich gratuliere !!!! Hoffentlich kommt meins morgen .


----------



## mazola01 (11. Oktober 2012)

Bestimmt! Bin vorhin mal ne runde ums Haus gefahren.... Fühlt sich gut an  freu dich drauf


----------



## n3ro666 (11. Oktober 2012)

von mir auch GZ!


----------



## Nill (11. Oktober 2012)

Danke Jungs,
bin schon am bauen 

Da etwas mit dem Name SAINT bestellt wurde muss ich an der KeFü sparen.

Low-budget auf schwarz 

IST DAS Speedzone eigentlich mit Klarlack überzogen ?


----------



## Bike_Ride (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist mit Klarlack überzogen!


----------



## Nill (11. Oktober 2012)

Danke, die SUFu hat das dann auch ergeben.

Sorry für die unnötige Frage 

Den Sieht man ja kaum ?! Deshalb noch mal nachgefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (11. Oktober 2012)

wer hat sich von euch einen frameset bei canyon gekauft? wurde dort immer ein tapered steuersatz verbaut?

hab mir im ausverkauf noch einen L rahmen gekauft und wollte jetzt mein M flashzone auf L upgraden. und da ist mir das jetzt aufgefallen.


----------



## luxaltera (11. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Danke Jungs,
> bin schon am bauen
> 
> Da etwas mit dem Name SAINT bestellt wurde muss ich an der KeFü sparen.
> ...



Ui! I das ne Alu kefü? Wenn ja, will auch!


----------



## simdiem (11. Oktober 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ui! I das ne Alu kefü? Wenn ja, will auch!



Ich denke, er hat sie umlackiert


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

@luxaltera ja. Das Speedzone hat ne hauchdünne Klarlackschicht drauf. Eigentlich nicht zu bemerken.


----------



## Nill (12. Oktober 2012)

puhhhh.....bin ich froh noch ein 2012 bike bekommen zu haben


----------



## psx0407 (12. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


>


hast du das direkt auf´m wohnzimmerteppich mit der sprühdose lackiert ?
wenn das mal die chefin sieht...
psx0407


----------



## anulu (12. Oktober 2012)

Oha die neuen Canyonbikes. Scheinbar hat sich der Lenkwinkel doch verändert. 63/64°

Un beim Rockzone is ein falsches Bild vom Dämpfer drin. Austattung: Rock Shox Vivid Air, Bilder: Rock Shox Vivid Coil.

Aber ansonsten gefallen mir die neuen Bikes gut auch wenn sie etwas teurer geworden sind!


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> puhhhh.....bin ich froh noch ein 2012 bike bekommen zu haben



Finde das neue Torque FRX Whipzone (1.999 EUR) allerdings auch sehr schick


----------



## othu (12. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen 400 oder 450 Feder für den Van R zu verkaufen ?
> Gruß Nils



Kannst meine vom CCDB in 450 haben wenn die passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. Oktober 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> wer hat sich von euch einen frameset bei canyon gekauft? wurde dort immer ein tapered steuersatz verbaut?




Du brauchst nur einen anderen Gabelkonus!
Bei meinen 3 Framesets war immer nur ein Gabelkonus für 1.5/tapered dabei, es gibt den anderen aber bei Canyon zu kaufen.


----------



## luxaltera (12. Oktober 2012)

Von den neuen farben gefällt mir nur das Radar Black. Und da ist auh grenzwertig viel orange dran. Alles andere find ich echt ulkig. Bin froh das ich noch ein dropzone aus 2012 habe.


----------



## simdiem (12. Oktober 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> hast du das direkt auf´m wohnzimmerteppich mit der sprühdose lackiert ?
> wenn das mal die chefin sieht...
> psx0407



Like a boss 



Nill schrieb:


> puhhhh.....bin ich froh noch ein 2012 bike bekommen zu haben


Dito. Die Farbkombos sagen mir gar nicht zu. Bis auf das, welch Überraschung ^^ Dropzone in white-orange 



anulu schrieb:


> Oha die neuen Canyonbikes. Scheinbar hat sich der Lenkwinkel doch verändert. 63/64°


Darüber wollte ich gerne mal diskutieren. Ein nochmals um ein Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel. 
Was soll der bringen? 
Ist dies überhaupt sinnvoll?
Wie sieht es mit der Tourenfähigkeit aus? Möglich, eingeschränkt möglich, oder kannste vergessen? 

Besonders letzte Frage interessiert mich. Beim 2013er FRX wäre der Lenkwinkel bei der High Einstellung so, wie beim 2012er in der Low Einstellung (64°). 
Allerdings ist der Sitzwinkel beim 2013er in High der Selbe wie beim 2012er in der High. Im Endeffekt hat man  zwar den flacheren Lenkwinkel, dafür aber den steileren Sitzwinkel.  

Mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel richtet Canyon das FRX auf jeden FAll mehr in Richtung reinen Abfahrtssport aus. Ich vermute, damit das FRX dem Torque keine weitere Konkurrenz macht.

Was meint ihr?

Gruß Simon


----------



## othu (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab sie mir auch gerade angeschaut:

Kein Modell mehr mit Umwerfer, scheinbar trauen sie Ihrem eigenen Adapter nicht 
Passt aber auch zu Simons Theorie mit der Konkurrenz für das normale Torque.





Thema Umwerfer:

SLX665 ist auch mit viel basteln und dremeln nicht mit 22/36KB schleiffrei zu bekommen, ich habe jetzt einen S3 X.0 und habe statt die Löcher im Adapter zu vergrößern, wie von "simdiem" vorgemacht, 
das hintere Loch des Umwerfers 3mm nach oben verlängert, sprich ein Langloch draus gemacht.
Den Adapter grundsätzlich anzupassen ist auch ziemlich tricky, ist schon alles SEHR eng und knapp bemessen da...

Ist jetzt schleiffrei in allen Gängen.

Leider musste ich auch an meiner e.13 TRS+ Dual ein wenig wegschneiden, jetzt passt aber alles.
Heute Abend noch die Reverb entlüften, dann geht es am Wochenende auf Probefahrt.


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

Meine Rede....die haben das FRX nun meiner Meinung nach klarer in die Downhill- und nicht mehr Uphillsektion gesetzt. Ein nachvollziehbarer Schritt.


----------



## mssc (12. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Leider musste ich auch an meiner e.13 TRS+ Dual ein wenig wegschneiden, jetzt passt aber alles.



Hast du davon vielleicht Fotos gemacht? Hätte auch Interesse an der KeFü, aber passt die ohne den ISCG-Adapter (den man gleichzeitig mit Umwerferadapter ja scheinbar nicht benutzen kann)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. Oktober 2012)

Man hätte das normale Torque auch aus dem Programm nehmen können und den FRX Rahmen mit Luftgedönse als Enduro/Freerider und mit Stahlgedönse als Downhill anbieten können.
Ich finde den Rahmen flexibler und sinnvoller als den Torque Rahmen, auch fürs hochtreten.
Die 350gr Mehrgewicht hätte man halt bei den Komponenten rausholen müssen.


     @mssc: nein, ich mache aber mal Bilder wenn ich die Kurbel nochmal runter nehme.
Ich habe zuerst den Umwerferadapter nach der Anleitung von `Smubob´ aus dem normalen Torque-Thread angepasst.
Damit ich von dem Adapter nicht so viel abschneide muss, habe ich zusätzlich von dem ISCG-Adapter den Außendurchmesser des oberen Schraublochs etwas schmäler geschliffen.
Bei der e.13 musst du dann aber noch den oberen Teil, diese Finne, die vor dem Umwerfer sitzen soll, wegschneiden, die ist halt für starre Umwerfer, beim FRX haut aber
der Umwerfer dagegen wenn die Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern von vorne kippt.

Am Schluss muss dann noch ein Stück vom Umwerfer weg, nämlich das was nach Anschrauben an die Adapterplatte dessen halbrunde Aushöhlung wieder füllt.
Am Besten schraubt man den Adapter an, den ISCG Adapter ebenfalls, nimmt die Feder aus dem Dämpfer, komprimiert den Hinterbau, dann sieht man direkt
wo was im Weg ist, was kollidiert und was weg muss.

Mit einem Dremel und wenn man weiß was man will in einer Stunde erledigt.

Ich hoffe `Smubob´ verzeiht den Bilderklau:

Da wo rot markiert:


----------



## Taikobo (12. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hab sie mir auch gerade angeschaut:
> 
> Kein Modell mehr mit Umwerfer, scheinbar trauen sie Ihrem eigenen Adapter nicht
> Passt aber auch zu Simons Theorie mit der Konkurrenz für das normale Torque.
> ...



Mach mal plz ein Foto von deinem Langloch


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Like a boss
> Dito. Die Farbkombos sagen mir gar nicht zu. Bis auf das, welch Überraschung ^^ Dropzone in white-orange



Gerade die Farbkombo gefällt mir überhaupt nicht - insbesondere der blaue TORQUE-Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr verursacht bei mir Augenkrebs:






Erinnert mich irgendwie an billiges Plastikspielzeug aus China:


----------



## othu (12. Oktober 2012)

Taikobo schrieb:


> Mach mal plz ein Foto von deinem Langloch



Ich werde das in nächster Zukunft sicherlich nicht mehr auseinander nehmen, bin froh dass es jetzt endlich alles passt und sitzt.
Wenn du mir ein Bild von deinem Umwerfer machst, zeichne ich es dir aber mit meinen oben schon bewiesenen Malkünsten gerne ein.


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Gerade die Farbkombo gefällt mir überhaupt nicht - insbesondere der blaue TORQUE-Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr verursacht bei mir Augenkrebs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wären die Orangen Teile Rot, würde es mir sogar verdammt gut gefallen. Da finde ich die Radar-Version wesentlich besser. Aber am besten gefällt mir mein Rawrange


----------



## Bone-Breaker (12. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wären die Orangen Teile Rot, würde es mir sogar verdammt gut gefallen. Da finde ich die Radar-Version wesentlich besser. Aber am besten gefällt mir mein Rawrange



100%-ige Zustimmung.


----------



## christophersch (12. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Man hätte das normale Torque auch aus dem Programm nehmen können und den FRX Rahmen mit Luftgedönse als Enduro/Freerider und mit Stahlgedönse als Downhill anbieten können.
> Ich finde den Rahmen flexibler und sinnvoller als den Torque Rahmen, auch fürs hochtreten.
> Die 350gr Mehrgewicht hätte man halt bei den Komponenten rausholen müssen.



Jein. Schade natürlich, dass das Torque nicht auch einen Trackflip (vielleicht auch nur mit FW Verstellung) bekommen hat. Aber trotzdem sehe ich jetzt umso mehr die Daseinsberechtigung für dieses Rad. Zumal sich das Strive ja auch mehr in Richtung All-Mountain bewegt hat...

Zur LW Verflacherung: Klingt für mich auch sinnvoll, da das Rad auch ein minimal tieferes Tretlager dadurch bekommt. Die Verspieltheit sollte auch nicht allzu sehr darunter leidern, da das Rad ja jetzt in der Low-Einstellung auch sehr wendig ist.

Jemand eine Vermutung wie viel falcher die Front bei -1° LW ist? und wie sich das in mm aufs Tretlager auswirkt?

Grüße
-Christopher

Edit: sinnvoll auf jeden Fall, dass es das Frx nun auch ab günstigen 1999 in DH Ausstattung gibt.


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

So würde es mir z.b. gefallen


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Oktober 2012)

also das whipzone kann dem speedzone von 2012 von der ausstattung her nicht das wasser reichen.
optisch eh nicht


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Oktober 2012)

christoph..... welche feder fährst du in der 40er bei welchem gewicht, wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (12. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> christoph..... welche feder fährst du in der 40er bei welchem gewicht, wenn ich fragen darf.



Ich fahre die Standart Feder (blau). Sie ist zwar eigentlich etwas zu hart für mein Gewicht (ca. 70kg) aber ich bin super zufrieden damit. Vorne fahre ich eh lieber etwas "höher im Hub". Trotzdem super fluffig!



dia-mandt schrieb:


> also das whipzone kann dem speedzone von 2012 von der ausstattung her nicht das wasser reichen.
> optisch eh nicht



Ist aber auch 200 günstiger....

Grüße
-Christopher


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Oktober 2012)

danke fÃ¼r die info.
ja gut...200â¬ billiger, aber dafÃ¼r bekommt man mit aufpreis keine r2c2 boxxer.
ich glaube, dass canyon die bikes "billiger" gemacht hat, weil es viele beschwerden gab bezÃ¼glich schlechterer ausstattung zu hÃ¶heren preisen. also nun schlechtere parts und preis runter. dann beschweren sich nicht so viele


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Die Ausstattung vom Speedzone ist doch solide. Ich fand generell die 2012er Ausstattungen gut. Dagegen wirken diese hier wirklich verramscht. Vor allem nun zwei Bikes unter 2000Euro. Das ist ein gezielter Marketingangriff, wie das allerdings ausgeht weiß ich nicht. Da wird YT sicherlich sich nicht lumpen lassen vermute ich.


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Oktober 2012)

fand ich auch. gut, ich bin die werksausstattung nie gefahren (bis auf gabel/dämpfer) aber als komplettrad voll in ordnung. besonders die gabel.


----------



## simdiem (12. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hab sie mir auch gerade angeschaut:
> 
> Kein Modell mehr mit Umwerfer, scheinbar trauen sie Ihrem eigenen Adapter nicht
> Passt aber auch zu Simons Theorie mit der Konkurrenz für das normale Torque.
> ...


Das ist natürlich auch eine elegante Lösung. Diese Möglichkeit hatte ich gar nicht in Erwägung gezogen, da ich in die Umwerferlöcher ein M6 Gewinde geschnitten habe. Kleine Anmerkung dazu weiter unten.



Taikobo schrieb:


> Mach mal plz ein Foto von deinem Langloch



Ich war mal so frei und habe an meinem Rad kurz Bilder gemacht. Ich vermute, dass Otto das so gemacht hat wie eingezeichnet. FALLS dies nicht korrekt ist, bitte berichtigen!!




An der hinteren Bohrung hat er vermutlich das Langloch gesetzt.





Ich habe, leider zu spät, festgestellt, dass bei vollständiger Komprimierung des Anschlagpuffers vom Dämpfer, die Schraube  durch das vordere Umwerferloch (roter Pfeil) mit dem Unterrohr kollidiert (roter Kreis). Die Schraube hatte ca 5mm aus dem Umwerferloch übergestanden. Ich hatte sie dann gekürzt, sodass sie, wie auf dem Photo, bündig mit der Rückseite des Umwerfer abschließt und nicht mehr hinten raussteht.

Deswegen als kleine Anmerkung. Ich weiß nicht wieviel Platz bei euch ist und wie ihr den Umwerfer befestigt, deswegen der Hinweis, dass auch bei einer Befestigung mit Mutter und Schraube auf eine mögliche Kollision hin überprüft werden sollte.

   @othu :Wie hast du deinen Umwerfer befestigt?



der_erce schrieb:


> So würde es mir z.b. gefallen


  Todschick!!! So gefällt es auch mir hundertmal besser!  Da kannste den Canyon Designern noch was vormachen.


----------



## othu (12. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> FALLS dies nicht korrekt ist, bitte berichtigen!!



Ist richtig!




simdiem schrieb:


> @othu :Wie hast du deinen Umwerfer befestigt?



Mit Muttern, jetzt nach deinem Hinweis werde ich das aber nochmal kontrollieren und
ev. deine Gewindelösung kopieren. Zumindest am vorderen Loch, hinten braucht es das
ja nicht und geht auch wegen dem Langloch nicht mehr.


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Todschick!!! So gefällt es auch mir hundertmal besser!  Da kannste den Canyon Designern noch was vormachen.



lol..dank dir. In der Farbauswahl hätt ich mich vielleicht sogar etwas geärgert im nachhinein...ouh und jetzt stellt euch das rot auf Raw vor...mhhh geilstens.


----------



## othu (12. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt auch scheinbar keine Framesets mehr oder bin ich blind?


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

Nope...keine Framesets.

Edit:

Grad auf FB gelesen:



> Da hier vermehrt Fragen zum Sponsoring-Programm und zu den Framesets laut werden. Im Moment beraten wir noch darüber, ob wir weiterhin einzelne Rahmen anbieten können. Und im Falle des Sponsoring diskutieren wir noch, in welcher Form wir dieses anbieten. Sollten wir beides positiv beantworten, dann werden wir diese beiden Sachen relativ schnell auf der neuen Homepage eintragen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (12. Oktober 2012)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1234320]
	
[/URL]

Gabel ist drin.... besseres Foto folgt.


----------



## Nduro (12. Oktober 2012)

Mehr brauch's nicht


----------



## fatal_error (12. Oktober 2012)

Man wirkt die Gabel groß


----------



## christophersch (12. Oktober 2012)

Klasse! Dann bin ich mal auf erste Fahreindrücke gespannt! ;-)


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin eben nur mal so vor der türe gerollt..... Bordstein hoch/runter und ich muss sagen....GEIL. Kein vergleich zur boxxer.
Nimmt schläge viel besser auf. Und beim runterfahren von kanten liegt sie satter am boden.
Hab nur das gefühl, dass es etwas mehr beim lenken "abkippt". Evtl. durch die stellung etwas flacherer LW.
Sieht man auf dem foto schlecht, da zu weit von unten fotografiert.


----------



## luxaltera (12. Oktober 2012)

Muss schon ein hammer sein, allerdings sieht die an dem Bike im vergleich zur Boxxer etwas überdimensioniert aus. Nicht jeder Rahmen steckt die 40er optisch weg und das frx ist da leider auch grenzwertig mMn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (12. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich bin eben nur mal so vor der türe gerollt..... Bordstein hoch/runter und ich muss sagen....GEIL. Kein vergleich zur boxxer.
> Nimmt schläge viel besser auf. Und beim runterfahren von kanten liegt sie satter am boden.
> Hab nur das gefühl, dass es etwas mehr beim lenken "abkippt". Evtl. durch die stellung etwas flacherer LW.
> Sieht man auf dem foto schlecht, da zu weit von unten fotografiert.



Hau mal ordentlich Low Speed Druckstufe rein. Ruhig 13 Klicks oder mehr...
Und sonst sie Standrohre 1cm weiter oben klemmen. Aber eigentlich reicht die LS DS. Fährst sich VIEL angenehmer...


----------



## dia-mandt (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde dass die fox dem frx besser steht, wegen dem dicken unterrohr, als die boxxer.
Aber geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Habe erstmal die hs ds rein gedreht. Ls ds mittig.
Nächster test..... hoffentlich nächsten freitag in willingen. Ansonsten am homespot.


----------



## luxaltera (12. Oktober 2012)

Ist auch immer ein großer Unterschied vom Photo zur realität. Wenn ich irgendwann der Meinung sein sollte das ich ne doppelbrückengabel brauche wurde es auch diese werden.


----------



## USB (13. Oktober 2012)

Schön ! aber irgendwie auch etwas langweilig , sorry ! Deine Felgen laufen ;-)




dia-mandt schrieb:


> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1234320]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Gabel ist drin.... besseres Foto folgt.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2012)

tja, weniger ist manchmal mehr.
silber/schwarz kann nicht jeder tragen (in diesem Falle fahren)


----------



## USB (13. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> tja, weniger ist manchmal mehr.
> silber/schwarz kann nicht jeder tragen (in diesem Falle fahren)


----------



## Get_down (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte evtl. mein Torque gegen n Session tauschen. Gibts was was ich beachten muss oder kann ich dir Teile einfach übernehm?


----------



## christophersch (13. Oktober 2012)

Kurbel, Hinteres Laufrad dürften nicht passen. Evtl auch Dämpfer und Sattelstütze... Da bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Get_down (13. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm... Dämpfer weis ich, aber ich finde keine Daten über das Session.... Kurbel: Das Innenlager? Hinteres Laufrad mit andern Adaptern?


----------



## Get_down (13. Oktober 2012)

Son gute Mittelklasse Bike wies Speedzone gibts nimmer?! Nur noch eins mit RC oder gleich mit Worldcup? Schade iwie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (13. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2012)

wollte noch ein Foto nachliefern.. das oben war irgendwie komisch.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1234580]
	
[/URL]


----------



## USB (13. Oktober 2012)

Servus , da paßt es auch besser hin in den Wald . Jetzt gefällt es mir gleich viel besser  



dia-mandt schrieb:


> wollte noch ein Foto nachliefern.. das oben war irgendwie komisch.
> 
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1234580]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## christophersch (13. Oktober 2012)

Perfekt! Schaut richtig gut aus. Aber warum haste wieder auf Van R umgestellt? War der Roco nicht so doll?


----------



## jedy (13. Oktober 2012)

ich fänds richtig geil, wenn die 40 schwarz wäre, aber ansonsten top


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde das weiß passt sehr gut zum raw und die blauen sticker passen gut zu den scheiben 
Der roco hat einfach nicht funktioniert.
Hab den umgetauscht.
Im prinzip reicht der van rc auch. Harmoniert eigentlich sehr gut mit dem frx.
Evtl. kommt mal ein vivid air rein.
Aber nur, wenn ich keinen bock mehr auf die titanfeder habe


----------



## simdiem (13. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich finde das weiß passt sehr gut zum raw und die blauen sticker passen gut zu den scheiben
> Der roco hat einfach nicht funktioniert.
> Hab den umgetauscht.
> Im prinzip reicht der van rc auch. Harmoniert eigentlich sehr gut mit dem frx.
> ...



Also wenn du vorne jetzt schon ne 40 fährst, solltest du ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken an einen CCDB spielen!


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2012)

Ein CCDB kommt mir nicht ins rad.
Wenn ein coil, dann der rc4.
Fahre lieber vorne und hinten die selbe firma.
Hatte damals vivid air/ boxxer als kombi.
Jetzt wirds fox werden.
Danach BOS. Cane creek hat ja keine gabel


----------



## Mordred (14. Oktober 2012)

> wollte noch ein Foto nachliefern.. das oben war irgendwie komisch.


 
Sehr schön in Szene gesetzt, schlicht das Ganze aber Klasse.
Vielleicht noch die gelben Felgenlabel weg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (14. Oktober 2012)

Sag mal ist im Canyon ne 135er Nabe? Die passt doch dann ned ins Session und ne 150er ned  ins Canyon...?! Hilfe?!


----------



## Get_down (14. Oktober 2012)

Welche Naben sind überhaupt im Torque?


----------



## christophersch (14. Oktober 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Welche Naben sind überhaupt im Torque?



Hinten X12 x 142. das aktuelle Session hat da 157x12

Das Tretlager ist beim Session definitiv ein 83er. Da passt die Kurbel vom Torque nicht.


----------



## Nduro (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Frx Gemeinde
Wie pflegt ihr den jetzt während der Matchzeit eure Lager?

Gar nicht und wechseln wenn sie fertig sind oder gibt es irgendwelche Tipps ?


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich wische die nur ab und packe was fett dran, damit der staub niht so eindringt.
Mache ich aber auch nicht so super oft. Hin und wieder halt. Kommt auf die nutzung an.


----------



## Nduro (14. Oktober 2012)

@Dia-mandt baust du sie aus und welches fett benutzt du. Danke schon mal für deine Antwort. 

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (14. Oktober 2012)

Warum passt die Kurbel ned ans Session? Kann ich nicht das Innenlager tauschen?


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Oktober 2012)

At getdown....weil die achse zu kurz sein sollte, sofern diese fest an der kurbel ist, so wie z.b. bei meiner xt.

At nduro....ich nehme normales universal fett von motorex und ich bau die nicht aus.
Abschmieren und gut is.


----------



## jedy (14. Oktober 2012)

die industrielager benötigen m.e. überhaupt gar keine pflege. das fett zieht doch den staub und dreck erst recht an !?


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Oktober 2012)

Fett verhindert das eindringen von dreck in die lager.
Aber kannst auch gerne ohne fett am bike fahren.
Spart gewicht 

Edit: ein industrielager braucht insofern keine pflege, dass du es innen nicht nachschmieren musst.
Aber verhindern das von außen was eintritt, sollte man schon!


----------



## Nill (15. Oktober 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> hast du das direkt auf´m wohnzimmerteppich mit der sprühdose lackiert ?
> wenn das mal die chefin sieht...
> psx0407



Hätte ich so einen hässlichen Teppich, hätte ich wohl keine Chefin


----------



## jedy (15. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Fett verhindert das eindringen von dreck in die lager.
> Aber kannst auch gerne ohne fett am bike fahren.
> Spart gewicht
> 
> ...



naja dazu gibt es mal wieder 10 leute und 11 meinungen 

ich habe meine lager jdfs. noch nie von außen geschmiert und siehe da: keine probleme


----------



## der_erce (15. Oktober 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> naja dazu gibt es mal wieder 10 leute und 11 meinungen
> 
> ich habe meine lager jdfs. noch nie von außen geschmiert und siehe da: keine probleme



Ich bin auch der Meinung, wo man viel macht, passiert auch viel.


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Oktober 2012)

Also halten wir fest...... Egal ob fett oder nicht, funktionieren tut beides.
Ihr schmiert nix von außen ab, ich schon.


----------



## der_erce (15. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also halten wir fest...... Egal ob fett oder nicht, funktionieren tut beides.
> Ihr schmiert nix von außen ab, ich schon.



Japp...genau.


----------



## jedy (15. Oktober 2012)

Hehe ... Genau so ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (15. Oktober 2012)

Gestern erste Tour mit dem FRX:

- geht ganz gut, ist aber schon recht kurz und gegenüber Scratch und ReignX sehr "verspielt", man könnte auch nervös sagen
- CCDB wippt und schaukel in der von Cane Creek empfohlenen Grundeinstellung wie ne besoffene Kuh, hatte das Tool leider zu Hause liegen lassen, ev auch ne stärkere Feder nötig
- am Umwerfer muss ich nochmal ran, da schleift noch was
- brauche einen neuen Lenker mit mehr Rise, die Schalthebel knallen gegen das Unterrohr





















Und auch wenn mir das jetzt keiner glaubt, die Reifen sind zufällig so zum stehen gekommen! 
Hat mich auch erst mein Torque-Begleiter drauf aufmerksam gemacht, selbst ist mir das gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich durfte am Samstag mal Probe Rollen. Testen durfte ich ein FRX 5.0 Playzone.
Die Federhärten waren zwar nicht auf mein Gewicht abgestimmt aber es war nur "probe rollen". Von der Sitzposition war es etwa fast wie auf meinem Pitch. Das hat mich gewundert. Habe mich echt wohlgefühlt. Mal schaun ob es 200 oder 180mm werden.


----------



## psx0407 (15. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Gestern erste Tour mit dem FRX:



schaut gut aus !
ein paar verbesserungsvorschläge:
ich würde noch den rahmen mit klarlack überziehen, torque-decals an´s unterrohr packen und die wippe orange eloxieren. das würde dem rahmen sehr gut stehen.



ok, war nur spaß !  

psx0407


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Oktober 2012)

schade das die genialen gummipuffer an druck/kettenstrebe gehen mussten.
aber kurz? das rad finde ich jetzt nicht kurz (L). für den einsatzzweck in meinen augen optimal. ist halt kein enduro.


----------



## othu (15. Oktober 2012)

@psx0407: stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst... wäre eine Überlegung wert!

 @dia-mandt: Die Genialität der betreffenden Gummipuffer ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen, hab auf jeden Fall einen Satz abzugeben. Ich finde es schon kurz, nutze es aber, auch wenn es keins ist, als Enduro.


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Oktober 2012)

die genialität besteht darin, dass sie sehr gut funktionieren, den rahmen gut schützen und super clean aussehen!


----------



## Nduro (15. Oktober 2012)

@othu. Klasse geworden, da hat sich das warten und der Ärger ja vielleicht ein bisschen gelohnt.


----------



## n3ro666 (15. Oktober 2012)

Taikobo und meins sind auch endlich angekommen!


----------



## Taikobo (15. Oktober 2012)

n3ro666 schrieb:


> Taikobo und meins sind auch endlich angekommen!



Du meinst deins... -.-
Meins fährt noch irgendwo im auto durch die gegend -.-

edit: sagt mein Fahrrad ist jetzt angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n3ro666 (15. Oktober 2012)

Achwas, das kommt sicher auch gleich an!


----------



## nullstein (15. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Gestern erste Tour mit dem FRX:
> ...
> - brauche einen neuen Lenker mit mehr Rise, die Schalthebel knallen gegen das Unterrohr
> ...



 Ich hoffe du meinst das Oberrohr


----------



## Nill (15. Oktober 2012)

PS: Jungs ich such immer noch eine 400 Feder für das Canyon FRX


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> @psx0407: stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst... wäre eine Überlegung wert!
> 
> @dia-mandt: Die Genialität der betreffenden Gummipuffer ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen, hab auf jeden Fall einen Satz abzugeben. Ich finde es schon kurz, nutze es aber, auch wenn es keins ist, als Enduro.



Würd se nehmen !


----------



## nullstein (15. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Fett verhindert das eindringen von dreck in die lager.
> Aber kannst auch gerne ohne fett am bike fahren.
> Spart gewicht
> 
> ...



Canyon verbaut hoffentlich 2RS Lager.Also nix mit Abschmieren.Fett als Anti-Schmutz-Schicht


----------



## der_erce (15. Oktober 2012)

@othu endlich fertig   Ich hätts mir anders vorgestellt. aber da sieht man wieder wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind. Wünsch dir viel Spass mit der Kiste. Was hastn für ne Gabel eigentlich drin? Sieht nach ner Lyrik aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (15. Oktober 2012)

@Der erce: das ist eine Totem


----------



## der_erce (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke


----------



## simdiem (15. Oktober 2012)

@othu
Sehr schikes Gerät hast du da. Der CCDB wippt wirklich ganz schön, vorallem in der Grundeinstellung. Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob man den wirklich wippfrei hinbekommt. Ich wollte dich noch fragen, ob du "uns" (das interessiert sicherlich noch einige andere) eine kleine Liste erstellen könntest, mit der Normbezeichnung und Anzahl der Lager die du verbaut hast. Das wäre wirklich klasse von dir!!! 

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (16. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @othu
> Ich wollte dich noch fragen, ob du "uns" (das interessiert sicherlich noch einige andere) eine kleine Liste erstellen könntest, mit der Normbezeichnung und Anzahl der Lager die du verbaut hast. Das wäre wirklich klasse von dir!!!
> 
> Gruß Simon



Japp, das wäre auf jeden fall was. Ich würde das auch in den Tuning Thread übernehmen.


----------



## othu (16. Oktober 2012)

@der_erce: ist wie schon geschrieben eine Totem, kommt in Kürze aber eine Marzocchi 66RC3 rein.

 @simdiem: die Liste habe ich hier schon mal gepostet und die war/ist richtig, auf den original verbauten Lagern stehen irgendwelche Fantasienummern die nicht zu gebrauchen sind.

4x 8x19x6 = 698 (2RS) SON oder 19/8-2RS1 SKF -> Horstlink  
4x 15x28x7 = 61902 (2RS) -> hinteres Wippenlager
2x 15x24x5 = 61802 (2RS) -> Hauptlager + vorderes Wippenlager

Kann man auch anhand der Maße der Kugellager in der Explosionszeichung überprüfen


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Oktober 2012)

Langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass der CCDB nicht das Optimum für´s FRX ist.
Die Freeride hatte ja schon so etwas in die Richtung geschrieben.
Das der Hinterbau bei schnellen Schlägen nicht gut funktionierte und sie das auch mit div. Einstellungen nicht hinbekommen haben.
Ich hatte jetzt nicht das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau überfordert war mit dem Van RC.
Könnte ja sein, dass das Set Up des Van dem FRX besser liegt, auch wenn man da weniger einstellen kann.
Quasi wie beim Vivid Coil, wenn man ein falsches Tune fahren würde...da kann man dann auch drehen wie man will...passt einfach nicht.
Das der CCDB ein top Dämpfer ist, ist schon klar. 
Nur evtl. halt nicht im FRX.


----------



## der_erce (16. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich Kohle über hab, kommt der RC4 rein, aber ansonsten bleibts eigentlich so wie es is. Bin mehr als zufrieden. @othu danke nochmals. habs in den Tuning-Fred übertragen.


----------



## Nill (16. Oktober 2012)

Wenn jemand tauschen will 

Habe hier einen VAN RC , zahle natürlich dazu.


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Oktober 2012)

RC4 wäre auch meine erste Wahl.


----------



## benni260 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich brauche ebenfalls noch eine 400er Feder für mein FRX, lt. Bike components braucht man für die Feder von Cane Creek eine Art Adaptper oder Unterlegscheibe um sie passend für den Fox Dämpfer zu machen. Brauche ich den wirklich? Hier hat doch einer mal gesagt, die würde wunderbar passen und kostest die Hälfte weniger als eine Foxfeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (16. Oktober 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> ich brauche ebenfalls noch eine 400er Feder für mein FRX, lt. Bike components braucht man für die Feder von Cane Creek eine Art Adaptper oder Unterlegscheibe um sie passend für den Fox Dämpfer zu machen. Brauche ich den wirklich? Hier hat doch einer mal gesagt, die würde wunderbar passen und kostest die Hälfte weniger als eine Foxfeder...



Mir ist das komplett neu. Aber warum guckst du nicht im Bikemarkt nach den original Fox Federn? Dort gibts die oftmals sehr Preiswert. Die sind zudem deutlich leichter als Cane Creek Federn. 

Grüße


----------



## nukular2008 (16. Oktober 2012)

Jo, oder wenns im Bikemarkt keine passende gibt kaufste halt ne neue, 45â¬ ist jetzt auch nicht die Welt wenn man es mal mit dem Komplettpreis des Bikes (oder auch nur mit einigen anderen Komponenten) vergleicht.


----------



## Get_down (16. Oktober 2012)

Wie gehtn eigentlich der Vivid Air? Stimmts dass ma weniger Rückmeldung kriegt?


----------



## christophersch (16. Oktober 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Wie gehtn eigentlich der Vivid Air? Stimmts dass ma weniger Rückmeldung kriegt?



Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren...


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Oktober 2012)

In meinem alten kona ging der super. Ordentlich druck am hinterrad aufgebaut.
Fand den geil. Aber wie der im frx ist ..... kein plan. Hab auch noch kein aktuelles dmit gesehen.


----------



## brillenboogie (17. Oktober 2012)

@benni260: ich hab ne 400er cane creek feder in meinem fox van rc. passt wunderbar, kein adapter o.ä. nötig.


----------



## Fredpat (17. Oktober 2012)

Darf ich diejenigen, die nen torque frx mit van-dämpfer und 400er Feder mal dezent nach ihrem Gewicht fragen? Ich habe nämlich Schwierigkeiten bei dieser Konfiguration und ca. 80 kg Gewicht (ohne Rucksack etc.) nen Sag von über 20% zu "schaffen".


----------



## Nill (17. Oktober 2012)

Hi Fredpat,

ich kann dir leider erst nächste Woche bescheid geben.
Wiege ca. 81 ohen Rucksack etc. 

Werde nächste Woche eine 400er 450er und 500er bestitzen und schreibe mal hier die Ergebnisse rein.


----------



## Fredpat (17. Oktober 2012)

Dankeschön, ich warte! 
Vielleicht hören wir bis dahin ja noch andere Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (17. Oktober 2012)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Darf ich diejenigen, die nen torque frx mit van-dämpfer und 400er Feder mal dezent nach ihrem Gewicht fragen? Ich habe nämlich Schwierigkeiten bei dieser Konfiguration und ca. 80 kg Gewicht (ohne Rucksack etc.) nen Sag von über 20% zu "schaffen".



Ich wieg ca 84kg ohne Ausrüstung und schaff das auch nur knapp. Bisher kam ich ganz gut zurecht. So langsam überlege ich aber eine 350er mal auszuprobieren.

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand den Marzocchi Roco Air World Cup im FRX ausprobiert? Bisher hab ich den nur beim Tibor verbaut gesehen. Hab ein bisschen Sorge, dass der Hinterbau anfängt zu wippen.

An einem Erfahrungsbericht zum Vivid Air wäre ich übrigens auch brennend interessiert.


----------



## Fredpat (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich nehme an, in der Gabel (FOX Van 36) hast du die normale Feder drin, wie sie bei Auslieferung drinnen war?


----------



## visualex (17. Oktober 2012)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, in der Gabel (FOX Van 36) hast du die normale Feder drin, wie sie bei Auslieferung drinnen war?



Nein, da hab ich mir von Canyon die passende für mein Gewicht einbauen lassen. Ich glaub das war eine Nummer härter als die Standardfeder. Schon komisch, mit meinen 84kg gehöre ich doch wohl eher zum Durchschnittsgewicht der L-Größen Fahrer, behaupte ich jetzt mal. Beim Dämpfer musste ich eine Feder weicher kaufen, bei der Gabel eine Feder härter. Und beides Produkte aus der Van-Serie. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## Fredpat (17. Oktober 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Nein, da hab ich mir von Canyon die passende für mein Gewicht einbauen lassen. Ich glaub das war eine Nummer härter als die Standardfeder. Schon komisch, mit meinen 84kg gehöre ich doch wohl eher zum Durchschnittsgewicht der L-Größen Fahrer, behaupte ich jetzt mal. Beim Dämpfer musste ich eine Feder weicher kaufen, bei der Gabel eine Feder härter. Und beides Produkte aus der Van-Serie. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.



Komisch, ich habe dieselbe Kombi wie du und im Extremfall 4kg weniger. Aber weder an Gabel, noch am Dämpfer komme ich auf nen gescheiten Sag. Bin ich zu blöd, oder habe ich doch mehr abgenommen....


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Oktober 2012)

fredpat.... hast du 185mm oder 203mm federweg eingestellt?


----------



## Nduro (17. Oktober 2012)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Darf ich diejenigen, die nen torque frx mit van-dämpfer und 400er Feder mal dezent nach ihrem Gewicht fragen? Ich habe nämlich Schwierigkeiten bei dieser Konfiguration und ca. 80 kg Gewicht (ohne Rucksack etc.) nen Sag von über 20% zu "schaffen".





Ich habe ca 7o Kilo. Die verbaute 400 Feder ist schon sehr straff und werde diese auch gegen ne 350 tauschen.

20% sag schaffe ich schon und auch den Federweg nutze ich auf dem hometrailtouren zu 80% aus. Ich habe die Vorspannung so weit möglich reduziert.

Fahre meist 185low. 

Habe übrigens das Rockzone und bin jetzt wirklich kein Experte in Einstellung von Dampfern. Mir passt das setup so ganz gut. Mag es aber auch gerne etwas straffer.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (17. Oktober 2012)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe dieselbe Kombi wie du und im Extremfall 4kg weniger. Aber weder an Gabel, noch am Dämpfer komme ich auf nen gescheiten Sag. Bin ich zu blöd, oder habe ich doch mehr abgenommen....



Also ich bin der Meinung, dass man an der Gabel niemals 30% Sag fahren sollte. Das ist zu viel. 

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch bei dir an der Einstellung. Schraub mal die Low Speed Compression etwas raus. Und evtl die Vorspannung rausdrehen...


----------



## Fredpat (17. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> fredpat.... hast du 185mm oder 203mm federweg eingestellt?


Ist auf 185mm eingestellt.



Nduro schrieb:


> Ich habe ca 7o Kilo. Die verbaute 400 Feder ist  schon sehr straff und werde diese auch gegen ne 350 tauschen.
> 
> 20% sag schaffe ich schon und auch den Federweg nutze ich auf dem  hometrailtouren zu 80% aus. Ich habe die Vorspannung so weit möglich  reduziert.
> 
> ...



Habe das Rockzone (von 2012) seit gestern hier stehen und hatte vorher nur Luftfedern. Daher bin ich da auch n unbeschriebenes Blatt.
aber wenn 400 für 70 kg gerade noch reicht, sollte siefür ~80 ja auch reichen. (vl sollte ich mir auch mal ne Personenwaage anschaffen)



christophersch schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass man an der Gabel niemals 30% Sag fahren sollte. Das ist zu viel.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es aber auch bei dir an der Einstellung. Schraub mal  die Low Speed Compression etwas raus. Und evtl die Vorspannung  rausdrehen...



Vorspannung habe ich schon an den unteren Anschlag gedreht, bin damit bei etwa 30, 35 mm Sag, also 16-20%. Lowspeed habe ich auch ganz runtergedreht.


----------



## christophersch (17. Oktober 2012)

Und wie fährts sich auf dem Trail? Wie viel nutzt du und wie sehr "klebt" das Fahrwerk?


----------



## Fredpat (17. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Und wie fährts sich auf dem Trail? Wie viel nutzt du und wie sehr "klebt" das Fahrwerk?



Das kann ich dir vielleicht nach dem WE sagen. Wollte erstmal die Einstellungen machen und habe mich dann gewundert, dass die Einstellung nicht so läuft, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.


----------



## christophersch (17. Oktober 2012)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir vielleicht nach dem WE sagen. Wollte erstmal die Einstellungen machen und habe mich dann gewundert, dass die Einstellung nicht so läuft, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.



Hmm. Ok.
Dann mal viel Spaß. Bin gespannt was rauskommt


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Oktober 2012)

fredpat....dann fahr mit der 400er feder mal auf 203mm und du wirst den passenden SAG erreichen.
willst du allerdings nicht auf 203 fahren, dann hättest du dir erstens ein normales torque holen können  und zweitens brauchst du dann in der tat eine weichere feder.
durch die umstellung von 185 auf 203 bekommst du knapp 8% mehr SAG.


----------



## Fredpat (17. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> fredpat....dann fahr mit der 400er feder mal auf 203mm und du wirst den passenden SAG erreichen.
> willst du allerdings nicht auf 203 fahren, dann hättest du dir erstens ein normales torque holen können  und zweitens brauchst du dann in der tat eine weichere feder.
> durch die umstellung von 185 auf 203 bekommst du knapp 8% mehr SAG.



Danke, dann werde ich mal ein bisschen ausprobieren!


----------



## mssc (17. Oktober 2012)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Habe das Rockzone (von 2012) seit gestern hier stehen und hatte vorher nur Luftfedern. Daher bin ich da auch n unbeschriebenes Blatt.
> aber wenn 400 für 70 kg gerade noch reicht, sollte siefür ~80 ja auch reichen. (vl sollte ich mir auch mal ne Personenwaage anschaffen)



Hab ebenfalls das Rockzone (in L) und fahrfertig so um die 87-90kg. 
Das Heck war mit der 500er Feder deutlich zu hart, SAG vielleicht 10% (wobei da noch 185mm eingestellt waren)   
Hab jetzt eine 450er drin und auf 203mm umgestellt, bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, hat sich auch ganz ok angefühlt beim Fahren, Federweg gut genutzt und nur einen Durchschlag bei einem schlecht gelandeten (kleinen) Drop.
Wenn ich mir die anderen Beiträge aber so durchlese, sollte ich vielleicht doch nochmal nachmessen und vielleicht die 400er probieren.... hm... mal schauen..


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Oktober 2012)

ich fahre ne 450 ti feder bei 203mm und die passt optimal bei 90kg.
ne 400er wäre für mich zu weich.


----------



## nukular2008 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr bei ~95 kg (fahrfertig) momentan ne 400er (203Lo).
Für den Homespot passts, allerdings spring ich auch noch nicht so wirklich große Drops 
Wenn sich das ändert kommt wohl wieder die 500er rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (17. Oktober 2012)

hat sonst noch jemand Spiel beim Anheben am Sattel ?


----------



## christophersch (17. Oktober 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> hat sonst noch jemand Spiel beim Anheben am Sattel ?



Jeder, bis auf die mit den Huber Buchsen...


----------



## Xplosion51 (17. Oktober 2012)

Find ich unschön. Wo krieg ich die huber buchsen ?


----------



## rmfausi (17. Oktober 2012)

Hier.

http://huber-bushings.com/

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Oktober 2012)

ich hatte bis zum schluss kein spiel, nichtmal mit den originalbuchsen


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Oktober 2012)

Dann bist du zu wenig gefahren 
Nur spaß.


----------



## mazola01 (17. Oktober 2012)

Bin ich zu dumm zum fahren oder sind die Reifen beim rockzone ein riesen Müll? Hab vorne schon auf Rubber Queen gewechselt. Fühlt sich mal ganz anders an. Hinten ist der Ardent drauf.... Das Ding driftet mir dauernd hinten weg. Glaub da kommt auch ne RQ drauf .... Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Oktober 2012)

Den ardent musst du aggressiv fahren, sprich extrem in dir kurve drücken. Dann hat der super grip. Wenn man den nicht auf die seitenstollen bringt, rutscht er.
Vorne minion f und hinten ardent ist eigentlich ne geile combo!


----------



## christophersch (17. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Bin ich zu dumm zum fahren oder sind die Reifen beim rockzone ein riesen Müll? Hab vorne schon auf Rubber Queen gewechselt. Fühlt sich mal ganz anders an. Hinten ist der Ardent drauf.... Das Ding driftet mir dauernd hinten weg. Glaub da kommt auch ne RQ drauf .... Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?



Probiere mal Muddy Marys in 2,35er Breite Trailstar, Pacestar

Diese Contis gehen mir in diesem Forum echt dermaßen auf den Keks....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (17. Oktober 2012)

Wieso?contis taugen schon.... Kaiser war auch geil.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich checke auch nicht wieso alle auf die contis abfahren.
Muddy in 2.35 vorne ist top als trailstar. Hinten kannst du entweder wie christoph sagte, auch nen muddy fahren oder wenn es schneller rollen soll einen wicked will oder hans dampf. Fahre den auch hinten...top reifen. War erst skeptisch wegen des einsatz zwecks aber der geht echt gut.


----------



## mazola01 (17. Oktober 2012)

Muss halt steinfelder und wurzelpassagen aushalten (Schwarzwald). RQ hab ich noch rumliegen. Mit dem FA hab ich damals aufm enduro bös in die sch...  gegriffen.... War nix. Ich mag Schwalbe nicht... Könnte aber die marys mal testen.


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab ne 350er bei 85kg fahrfertig. Komm auf 30% SAG bei 203Lo.
Passt sehr gut!


----------



## christophersch (17. Oktober 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Wieso?contis taugen schon.... Kaiser war auch geil.



Das die gut sind, wollte ich nicht anzweifeln. Was man zZ aber in den Abstimmungen  ließt, scheinen sie für einige Gottgleich zu sein. Schwalbe hingegen soll sich nach ein paar hundert Metern auflösen und für rein gar nichts, außer die Mülltonne zu gebrauchen sein... 

Obwohl ich auch gerne andere Reifen teste, geht mir diese "Conti es viel besser" Aussage echt auf die Nerven. Das ist Nonsence

*Edit*: nicht persönlich nehmen. Einige Vögel aus diesem Forum gehen mir nur dermaßen auf den Keks und haben meine eigentlich gute Laune vermiest...



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich checke auch nicht wieso alle auf die contis abfahren.
> Muddy in 2.35 vorne ist top als trailstar. Hinten kannst du entweder wie christoph sagte, auch nen muddy fahren oder wenn es schneller rollen soll einen wicked will oder hans dampf. Fahre den auch hinten...top reifen. War erst skeptisch wegen des einsatz zwecks aber der geht echt gut.



 den Hans Dampf wollte ich auch mal ausprobieren. Zumal ich auch zu 95% 1ply fahre...



mazola01 schrieb:


> Muss halt steinfelder und wurzelpassagen aushalten (Schwarzwald). RQ hab ich noch rumliegen. Mit dem FA hab ich damals aufm enduro bös in die sch...  gegriffen.... War nix. Ich mag Schwalbe nicht... Könnte aber die marys mal testen.



Falls du den Fat Albert noch hast und er nicht allzu abgefahren ist, kannste den meines Wissens nach auch etwas beschneiden. Hatte dazu mal etwas gelesen, kann es aber irgendwie nicht wieder finden. 
Wenn du Die beiden kleinen Noppen in der mittleren Dreierreihe (weder die ganz außen, noch den in der Mitte) wegnimmst, soll er nach Angaben einiger angeblich besser gehen. Garantieren kann ich aber für nichts


----------



## der_erce (17. Oktober 2012)

Willste Grip, hauste 120er Zimmermannsnägel durch, dann haste Grip!  Die kannst dann Stahl Schorsch nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich geb dir recht... Wobei damals der Kaiser aufm DH schon ne Wucht war (allerdings nur mit Highroller und Minion verglichen).
Die RQ habe ich aufm FR Hardtail draufgehabt.... da war eben Dämpfung wichtig und das tut die RQ ganz gut.

Wie dem auch sei.
Ich hatte gestern diverse Schrecksituationen durch ein rutschendes Hinterrad. 
Der Boden war leicht feucht (nicht nass, Waldboden eben) und mein Druck liegt bei 2 bar vorn und 2,1 bar hinten (ca. 85kg Körpergewicht).Ich geh mal auf 1,8 bar runter. 
Vielleicht auch noch bissl am Fahrwerk testen. 

Zum Torque selber... das ding geht wie sau. 203lo hinten und abfahrt!! 
Das Fox Fahrwerk hat mich nun auch eher positiv überrascht. Da liest man ja auch eher schlechtes ...


----------



## DoubleU (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen, ich wollte mich auch endlich mal wieder wg. der Umwerfer-Schleif-Geschichte am Rockzone melden. Ich war lange im Ausland auf Geschäftsreise, sorry. Ich habe aber jetzt endlich mit Canyon telefoniert und es sieht folgendermassen aus:

Nach Auskunft von Canyon ist die Montageplatte exakt nach Vorgaben von SRAM bzgl. Winkel des Umwerfers zum Sitzrohr + allerlei anderen Maßen gefertigt worden und nach deren Meinung kein Fehler, obwohl man sich des Problems angeblich auch im Vorfeld bewusst war.

Na ja, wenn das stimmt, weiss man was von den Vorgaben (oder dem sturen befolgen derselben von Canyon) von SRAM zu halten ist, denn Simdiems beherztes fixing dieses Problems in Eigenregie durch minmales erweitern der Montagelöcher für den Umwerfer funktioniert ja tadellos. Weiterhin stellt sich die Frage warum Canyon nicht minimal von SRAM-Vorgaben abweicht, wenn nur leichte Veränderungen das Problem beheben, um es an ihre Bikes wirklich praxisgerecht anzupassen. Sture Maße machen ja erst mal keinen Sinn, wenn es nicht optimal funzt/anwendbar ist (aber evtl. spielen hier versicherungstechnische Dinge eine Rolle, oder man hat das erst nur mit CAD entwickelt bevor man die Teile hatte um es wirklich auszuprobieren - die sind ja schon meist im März des Vorjahres mit den Bikes des folgenden Jahres fertig, etc. - d.h. ich bin letztlich nicht wirklich sicher, daß die sich im Vorfeld des Problems bewusst waren - das Gegenteil würden die nämlich im Leben nicht zugeben )).

However, was die mir angeboten haben und die nächsten Tage kommen wird ist erwartungsgemäß der gleiche Umwerfer in 3-fach (so wie es ja auch die ganze Zeit immer noch in der Teile-Liste auf der Website stand also wohl mal so vorgesehen war), der zumindest das Problem massiv reduzieren, wenn auch nicht ganz beheben soll. Ich bin gerne bereit das auszuprobieren und lasse mich mal überraschen was das wirklich bringt. Z.Zt. geht das schleifen und die Geräuschentwicklung bei mir ja fast über die ganze Kassette (excl. des größten Ritzels) und jede Verbesserung wäre willkommen. Schauen wir mal.

Meinungen?!

so long

Frank


----------



## DoubleU (18. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach mal den Lutz-2000 per PN anschreiben, der hast den Gerät schließlich konstruiert?
> Vielleicht mag er ja was schlaues dazu sagen?!



Bezieht sich das auf die Umwerfer-Sache? Sprich arbeitet der bei Canyon?


----------



## der_erce (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub er meint dass der Lutz hat das FRX entworfen hat...nicht den Umwerfer-Adapter. Wenn du dir die aktuellen Modelle ansiehst, wirst du merken, dass Canyon von der Umwerfer Geschichte gelernt hat und keinen mehr anbietet. Wenn simdiem´s Lösung funzt, mach es doch so und gut ist. Im übrigen isses nen 2Fach und nicht 3Fach Umwerfer, was ich in Erinnerung hab. Ich glaub das war einfach nur ein Fehler..oder irr ich mich da ?


----------



## DoubleU (18. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint dass der Lutz hat das FRX entworfen hat...nicht den Umwerfer-Adapter. Wenn du dir die aktuellen Modelle ansiehst, wirst du merken, dass Canyon von der Umwerfer Geschichte gelernt hat und keinen mehr anbietet. Wenn simdiem´s Lösung funzt, mach es doch so und gut ist. Im übrigen isses nen 2Fach und nicht 3Fach Umwerfer, was ich in Erinnerung hab. Ich glaub das war einfach nur ein Fehler..oder irr ich mich da ?



Ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst. Verbaut ist natürlich aktuell ein 2-fach Umwerfer, aber auf der Website stand immer, daß ein 3-fach-Umwerfer verbaut sein sollte (war wohl ursprüngliche Planung und die warten ja ihre Website eher schlecht und das wurde daher nie geändert).
Die schicken mir jedenfalls jetzt so einen 3-fach Umwerfer zu, da der ja länger ist und zudem ein größeres Höhendelta zum unteren Begrenzungsblech hat.

Die Eigenlösung von simdiem ist ja nicht aus der Welt falls das nicht klappt. Inwieweit wir uns trotzdem noch gemeinsam beschweren sollten, um diese Eigenregie-Nachbesserung von Canyon in Form einer neuen Platte einzufordern können wir ja hier anhand der Reaktionen der Betroffenen entscheiden. Die werden sich wie ich vermute aber mit versicherungstechnischen Dingen, d.h. den Vorgaben von SRAM, versuchen rauszureden...aber keine Ahnung ob die das bei solchen Mängeln dürfen, denn letztlich muss es ja praxisgerecht sein!?


----------



## othu (18. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das auf die Umwerfer-Sache? Sprich arbeitet der bei Canyon?



Hi,
Lutz Scheffer (aka Lutz-2000) ist der Entwicklungsleiter von Canyon.

Ich habe jetzt einen 2fach X.0 Umwerfer mit S3 Montage genommen.
Ist komplett schleiffrei, war aber enorme (Dremel-) Arbeit, was aber zum Teil daran lag, dass ich die ISCG-Adapterplatte UND einen Umwerfer fahren wollte.

- erst musste ich die Umwerfer-Adapterplatte so ausfräsen, dass sie nicht mehr mit der ISCG-Adapterplatte kollidiert
- dann den Umwerfer entsprechend der Ausfräsung in der Umwerfer-Adapterplatte anpassen
- dann den ISCG-Adapter das obere Loch kleiner machen damit man an der Umwerfer-Adapterplatte nicht ganz so viel abnehmen musste

- dann am Umwerfer das hintere Loch in ein Langloch vergrößern damit das Schleifen auf den kleinen Ritzeln+kleines KB nicht mehr auftritt


Dann dachte ich, ich wäre fertig: Irrtum!


1. lief das Schalten auf das große KB mehr schlecht als recht, ging nur wenn ich den Trigger gedrückt hielt bis der Schaltvorgang durch war.
Also musste ich die Auflagefläche des Umwerfers zum Umwerfer-Adapter um 1,5mm runterschleifen damit der Umwerfer mehr in Richtung großes Kettenblatt nach außen wandert.
2. beim Einfedern kollidierte das äußere Blech Umwerferkäfigs mit dem 36er Kettenblatt, lagen quasi auf einer Linie und der Umwerfer ist dann beim Einfedern von oben auf das Kettenblatt gehauen.
Da man den S3 Umwerfer nicht in der Höhe verstellen kann und den Umwerferadapter auch nicht, musste ich fast die Hälfte des äußeren Leitblechs des Umwerfers wegschneiden.
Lag aber wohl an der ungünstigen Kombi aus 2fach XT Kurbel (bei einer 3fach mit 2KB sollte das wohl passen) und 2fach X.0 Umwerfer.



Kann schon verstehen, dass Canyon das FRX nicht mehr mit Umwerfer anbietet


----------



## simdiem (18. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, ich wollte mich auch endlich mal wieder wg. der Umwerfer-Schleif-Geschichte am Rockzone melden. Ich war lange im Ausland auf Geschäftsreise, sorry. Ich habe aber jetzt endlich mit Canyon telefoniert und es sieht folgendermassen aus:
> 
> Nach Auskunft von Canyon ist die Montageplatte exakt nach Vorgaben von SRAM bzgl. Winkel des Umwerfers zum Sitzrohr + allerlei anderen Maßen gefertigt worden und nach deren Meinung kein Fehler, obwohl man sich des Problems angeblich auch im Vorfeld bewusst war.
> 
> ...



Guten Mittag Frank,

schön, dass du an der Sache dranbleibst.  
Löblich, dass Canyon den Adapter nach den Vorgaben von SRAM konstruiert hat. Noch löblicher wäre es allerdings gewesen, wenn sie ihre Konstruktion auch mal Probegefahren hätten 

Du bekommst jetzt einen 3-fach Umwerfer. Vielleicht ist da der Käfig nach unten länger. Da fehlt mir der Vergleich. Ich habe ja einen 3-fach Umwerfer und damit das Problem gehabt, dass er bei voller Federwegsausnutzung an das Sitzrohr schlägt. Das könntest du eventuell überprüfen, wenn du deinen verbaust, nicht dass du auch häßliche Schrammen ins Sitzrohr bekommst. (Mein Umwerfer ist allerdings ein X9 und kein X0, vielleicht besteht dieses Problem beim X0 gar nicht. Auch ist das Problem mit dem Anschlagen rahmengrößenahängig)
Ansonsten gibt es mittlerweile 2 Möglichkeiten um das Umwerferproblem zu lösen. 
- Indem du Langlöcher in die Adapterplatte machst. ( ich hatte meine Langlöcher nicht nur nach unten, sonder schräg nach hinten gemacht, damit der Umwerfer ein wenig weiter hinten sitzt und beim einfedern nicht mehr an das Sitzrohr schlägt. 

- Die zweite Möglichkeit hat othu entwickelt. Diese kannst du hier nachlesen, falls du das Thema hier in letzter Zeit auf Geschäftsreise nicht mehr mitverfolgen konntest: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9964083&postcount=4032

Viel Erfolg!
Gruß Simon 



DoubleU schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das auf die Umwerfer-Sache? Sprich arbeitet der bei Canyon?



Der Lutz Scheffer ist Chef Designer (glaube ich) bei Canyon.  http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=1261



der_erce schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint dass der Lutz hat das FRX entworfen hat...nicht den Umwerfer-Adapter. Wenn du dir die aktuellen Modelle ansiehst, wirst du merken, dass Canyon von der Umwerfer Geschichte gelernt hat und keinen mehr anbietet. Wenn simdiem´s Lösung funzt, mach es doch so und gut ist. Im übrigen isses nen 2Fach und nicht 3Fach Umwerfer, was ich in Erinnerung hab. Ich glaub das war einfach nur ein Fehler..oder irr ich mich da ?



Vielleicht haben Sie von der Umwerfer Geschichte gelernt. Vielleicht wollen Sie aber auch nur, dem neuen Torque EX keine weitere hauseigene Konkurrenz machen, indem Sie beim FRX keinen Umwerfer mehr anbieten. Ich glaube zweiteres.  
Du hast aber richtig in Erinnerung, dass ab Werk ein 2-fach Umwerfer verbaut wird und auf der HP fälschlicherweise ein 3-fach Umwerfer genannt wird.

Viele Grüße
Simon



othu schrieb:


> Hi,
> Lutz Scheffer (aka Lutz-2000) ist der Entwicklungsleiter von Canyon.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt einen 2fach X.0 Umwerfer mit S3 Montage genommen.
> ...


 @othu

Holy crap! Damit hast du jetzt die Krone des Dremelkönigs 


Jungs, was kleines zum Aufmuntern. Wer hat noch Lust aufn Burger?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HyGBrzYRzrQ


----------



## der_erce (18. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben Sie von der Umwerfer Geschichte gelernt. Vielleicht wollen Sie aber auch nur, dem neuen Torque EX keine weitere hauseigene Konkurrenz machen, indem Sie beim FRX keinen Umwerfer mehr anbieten. Ich glaube zweiteres.
> Du hast aber richtig in Erinnerung, dass ab Werk ein 2-fach Umwerfer verbaut wird und auf der HP fälschlicherweise ein 3-fach Umwerfer genannt wird.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Simon



Ich glaube da ist an beidem was dran, das mit der Inhouse-Konkurrenz könnte sicherlich der letztendliche Punkt gewesen sein die FRX nur noch ohne Umwerfer auszuliefern.


----------



## DoubleU (18. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi,
> Lutz Scheffer (aka Lutz-2000) ist der Entwicklungsleiter von Canyon.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt einen 2fach X.0 Umwerfer mit S3 Montage genommen.
> ...



Danke für die Infos. Ich werde auch mal anfangen zu experimentieren, wenn der 3er-Umwerfer da ist. Mal gucken wie der ohne Modifizierung geht oder welche Variante mir letztlich besser taugt. Evtl. ist es ja auch einfach der 2er-Umwerfer mit deiner Langloch-Modifikation. Der Teil mit der ICSG-Aufnahme entfällt bei mir ja schon mal.
Übrigens schönes Bike, einfach aber sehr schön.




simdiem schrieb:


> Guten Mittag Frank,
> 
> schön, dass du an der Sache dranbleibst.
> 
> ...



Thx für den Hinweis - die Lösung von Othu hatte ich in der Tat nicht mitbekommen - hatte wenig Zeit die letzen 14 Tage. Ich schau mal was mir besser taugt, wenn ich beide Umwerfer hier habe.



> Jungs, was kleines zum Aufmuntern. Wer hat noch Lust aufn Burger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin Vegetarier, zumindest was essen angeht und das Video ist eher extrem ekelerregend für mich was den part angeht - die babes sind allerdings genau meine Kragenweite, d.h. hier bin ich jeder fleischlichen Lust ggü. ganz offen aufgelegt.  Bin allerdings z.Zt. bestens versorgt mit einem Naija-Babe, die auch viel viel zu jung für mich ist hehe.


----------



## christophersch (18. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Bin Vegetarier, zumindest was essen angeht und das Video ist eher extrem ekelerregend für mich was den part angeht - die babes sind allerdings genau meine Kragenweite, d.h. hier bin ich jeder fleischlichen Lust ggü. ganz offen aufgelegt.  Bin allerdings z.Zt. bestens versorgt mit einem Naija-Babe, die auch viel viel zu jung für mich ist hehe.



 ganz deiner Meinung. Bin auch einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiado (18. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ganz deiner Meinung. Bin auch einer



Hauptsache Fleisch.

Ob vor oder auf dem Grill 

Die Deko könnt Ihr gerne essen


----------



## der_erce (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ihr damit glücklich werdet. Ich brauch mein Fleisch.


----------



## christophersch (18. Oktober 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> Hauptsache Fleisch.
> 
> Ob vor oder auf dem Grill
> 
> Die Deko könnt Ihr gerne essen



Gegen lebendiges Fleisch habe ich nichts  erst recht nicht gegen die beiden Schnitten aus dem Video 

Aber die Diskussion, ob der massenhafte Fleischkonsum nun vertretbar ist, zettel ich hier lieber nicht an. Wir wollen ja kein Ethik Thread hier, sonder unsere Big Bikes lieber durch den Wald prügeln, oder?! 

*Edit*: Aber das ihr das Fleisch nun braucht, wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln...!!


----------



## DoubleU (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte hier zu dem Thema auf keinen Fall ne Diskussion initiieren - ich hab nur ganz ehrlich gesagt, daß die Darstellung des Essens in dem Video für mich tatsächlich ekelerregend/unappetitlich ist. Bin eh Gesundheitsfreak neben der ganzen Vegetarier/Vegan-Sache und das geht einfach gar nicht in dem Video...lol. So ne Diskussion hatten wir vor Jahren schon mal im KTWR - das bringt nix und endet in gegenseitiger Provokation usw. - spez. natürlich mit den Affen/Losern aus dem KTWR, die sonst kein Leben haben und eh nur auf Provokation setzen.  Hier würde das sicher nicht passieren, aber es gehört eben nicht hier hin.


----------



## Chiado (18. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier auf keinen Fall zu dem Thema ne Diskussion initiieren - ich hab nur ehrlich gesagt, daß die Darstellung des Essens in dem Video für mich ehrlich ekelerregend/unappetitlich ist. Bin eh Gesundheitsfreak neben der ganzen Vegetarier/Vegan-Sache und das geht einfach gar nicht in dem Video. So ne Diskussion hatten wir vor Jahren schon mal im KTWR, das bringt nix und endet in gegenseitiger Provokation usw. - spez. natürlich mit den Losern vom KTWR, die sonst kein Leben haben und nur auf Provokation setzen.  Hier würde das sicher nicht passieren, aber es gehört eben nicht hier hin.



Dakor. Die Darstellung in dem Video war (bis auf die netten Damen) nicht wirklich appetitlich.

Ich esse gerne Fleisch bin aber dazu übergegangen weniger dafür aber qualitativ hochwertiges Fleisch zu essen bzw. zu grillen.


----------



## dia-mandt (18. Oktober 2012)

jemand morgen in willingen...zufällig!?
da gibt es auch fleisch...allerdings von rudies resterampe


----------



## HammerOfJustice (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein torque frx 5.0 zugelegt und 60 euro ausgegeben, damit canyon die federelemente an mein körpergewicht (ca. 90kg) anpasst. vorne wurde dir feder bis 92kg (oder so) verbaut, scheint mir auch in ordnung zu sein.

am dämpfer haben sie allerdings eine 500er feder eingebaut. dies kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, komm damit vllt. auf 15% sag, also viel zu wenig. fühlt sich auch etwas zu hart an, bin bis jetzt allerdings nur auf der straße gefahren (wegen erkältung)...
laut spring calculator bei tf tuned shox bräuchte ich eine 400er feder.

wollte mal nachfragen was ihr dazu meint und welche feder/körpergewicht-kombination ihr habt und ob ihr damit zufrieden seid?


----------



## psx0407 (18. Oktober 2012)

habe die 400er feder, wiege ohne gerödel 81 kg und habe bei entspannter feder auch nur einen sag zw. 15% und 20%.
beim rocken im park konnte ich aber den federweg zu fast 90% ausnutzen und da waren keine flat-drops dabei.
würde also an deiner stelle erstmal das bike ausgiebig im gelände oder im park testen.
kann mir gut vorstellen, daß die 500er bei dir schon sinnig ist.
viel erfolg !
psx0407


----------



## visualex (18. Oktober 2012)

HammerOfJustice schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir vor kurzem ein torque frx 5.0 zugelegt und 60 euro ausgegeben, damit canyon die federelemente an mein körpergewicht (ca. 90kg) anpasst. vorne wurde dir feder bis 92kg (oder so) verbaut, scheint mir auch in ordnung zu sein.
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal, die 90kg ist dein Gewicht mit Helm und dem ganzen Kram. Soviel wiege ich fahrfertig auch. Canyon und der Federhärtenrechner hat mir eine 400er empfohlen und selbst bei der bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie nicht ein wenig zu hart für mich ist. Die Optitune-Option bei Canyon betrifft nur die Gabel, nicht die Dämpferfeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich mein rockzone auf einfach 32 Zähne umrüste. Dürfte eig. Mit der 36er Kassette gut funzen. Was ich eig. fragen will: welcher Standard hat das frx zur Befestigung der Führung? Ich weiß es stand schonmal wo...wäre trotzdem nett wenn jemand kurz antworten könnte


----------



## HammerOfJustice (18. Oktober 2012)

> Ich vermute mal, die 90kg ist dein Gewicht mit Helm und dem ganzen Kram. Soviel wiege ich fahrfertig auch. Canyon und der Federhärtenrechner hat mir eine 400er empfohlen und selbst bei der bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie nicht ein wenig zu hart für mich ist. Die Optitune-Option bei Canyon betrifft nur die Gabel, nicht die Dämpferfeder.



Komischerweise stand aber dabei "Anpassung der FederELEMENTE" oder so ähnlich... Mal abgesehen davon werden sie ja verschiedene Federhärten auf Lager haben und können so ja jedem die richtige einbauen oder nicht?
Es kauft sich ja ned jeder ein Fahrrad und passend dazu extra eine entsprechende Dämpferfeder?? Macht doch mehr Sinn wenn gleich die richtige reinkommt?


----------



## simdiem (18. Oktober 2012)

HammerOfJustice schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir vor kurzem ein torque frx 5.0 zugelegt und 60 euro ausgegeben, damit canyon die federelemente an mein körpergewicht (ca. 90kg) anpasst. vorne wurde dir feder bis 92kg (oder so) verbaut, scheint mir auch in ordnung zu sein.
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten, du hast Rahmengröße L?

Falls ja wurde die Dämpferfeder hinten nicht angepasst. Im Übrigen bekommst du für 60 Euro auch nur ein Federelement angepasst und nicht beide. Kauf dir einfach für 30-40 Euro ne 400lbs x 3,25" Zoll Hub Fox Feder, oder eine Mazocchi 400lbs x 3 Zoll Hub Feder.

Gruß Simon

Edit: Die Federstärke bei Canyon ist abhängig von der Rahmengröße. Sehr sinnvoll ^^


----------



## visualex (18. Oktober 2012)

HammerOfJustice schrieb:


> Komischerweise stand aber dabei "Anpassung der FederELEMENTE" oder so ähnlich... Mal abgesehen davon werden sie ja verschiedene Federhärten auf Lager haben und können so ja jedem die richtige einbauen oder nicht?
> Es kauft sich ja ned jeder ein Fahrrad und passend dazu extra eine entsprechende Dämpferfeder?? Macht doch mehr Sinn wenn gleich die richtige reinkommt?



Die bekommen die Dämpfer so geliefert und bauen die nur noch ein. Selbst du Gabeln bekommen die schon fertig abgelängt.


----------



## HammerOfJustice (18. Oktober 2012)

Zitat von der Canyon HP:

"Federhärte einstellen

Bei allen Canyon Bikes werden Stahlfedern (sofern verbaut) mit optimaler Federhärte (OptiTune) ausgeliefert. Je nach Rahmengröße verbauen wir unterschiedliche Federn."

Naja, die optimale Federhärte ist ja wohl kaum von der Rahmengröße abhängig...
 @simdiem:

Warum soll ich mir eine Fox Feder mit 3,25 Zoll Hub kaufen, wenn der Dämpfer doch 3 Zoll Hub hat?


----------



## Nill (18. Oktober 2012)

Morgen jemand in Bmais, oder Sonntag? Reite das FRX ein  .

Ps: passt eigentlich eine rockshox Feder in den Van RC ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taikobo (18. Oktober 2012)

HammerOfJustice schrieb:


> Zitat von der Canyon HP:
> 
> "Federhärte einstellen
> 
> ...



Steht auf deiner Feder nicht 500x3,25 ?


----------



## christophersch (18. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Morgen jemand in Bmais, oder Sonntag? Reite das FRX ein  .
> 
> Ps: passt eigentlich eine rockshox Feder in den Van RC ?



Rock Shox Federn sind meines Erachtens die einzigen, die NICHT passen. Alle anderen schon.


----------



## psx0407 (18. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Morgen jemand in Bmais, oder Sonntag? Reite das FRX ein  .


ja, ich.
bin am sonntag am geisskopf. 
erkennungszeichen: alter sack mit frx speedzone in "rawrange minus orange" (also fast kein orange mehr, bis auf wippe-steuersatz-horstlink)



psx0407


----------



## simdiem (18. Oktober 2012)

HammerOfJustice schrieb:


> @simdiem:
> 
> Warum soll ich mir eine Fox Feder mit 3,25 Zoll Hub kaufen, wenn der Dämpfer doch 3 Zoll Hub hat?



Dieses Thema wurde schon mal besprochen, da ich dir aber nicht zumuten will, dass du die letzten 120 Seiten dieses Thema durchließt  hab ich hier den Link zur Seite 48. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=526852&highlight=extraw%FCrstchen&page=48

Es beginnt bei dem zweiten Beitrag der Seite VON UNTEN ! 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Nill (18. Oktober 2012)

Cool, dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag  
Hab ein speedzone quasi. Noch original .

Habe zwar eine Rockshox Feder drin, weis aber nicht ob damit was kaputt geht ?


----------



## DoubleU (19. Oktober 2012)

HammerOfJustice schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> ich habe mir vor kurzem ein torque frx 5.0 zugelegt und 60 euro ausgegeben, damit canyon die federelemente an mein kÃ¶rpergewicht (ca. 90kg) anpasst. vorne wurde dir feder bis 92kg (oder so) verbaut, scheint mir auch in ordnung zu sein.
> ...



Das ist nur eine der vielen UnzulÃ¤nglichkeiten/missverstÃ¤ndlichen Dinge auf der Canyon HP. Mir wurde sogar auf Nachfrage von einem der "Experten" bestÃ¤tigt, dass natÃ¼rlich beide Federn angepasst werden (fÃ¼r zusammen 60 â¬) und das aber in dem Fall bei meinem Rockzone die Gabel ja nicht modifiziert werden mÃ¼sste, da dies ja mit der mitgelieferten Pumpe geschieht (lol). Ich hÃ¤tte sie darauf festnageln sollen, dass die mir gratis ne 400er einbauen/mitliefern nachdem der das mehrfach bestÃ¤tigt hatte, aber ich bin ja nicht fies. ;-) Nachdem der sich noch mal auf meine Bitte hin erkundigt hatte (weil ich sicher sein wollte) musste er erwartungsgemÃ¤ss zurÃ¼ckrudern. Ich komme aber eh mit der 500er Standardfeder bei L gut zurecht bei ca. 103+ kg incl  equipment, also war es mir letztlich latte. Aber hin und wieder sollte man die wohl definitiv auf ihre leichtfertigen Aussagen festnageln damit sich da mal die Service/HotlinequalitÃ¤t verbessert. Bei vielen Dingen habe ich es bei der Bestellung getan und dafÃ¼r erxtra Sachen rausgehandelt - einfach um die zu erziehen. Bei der Federsache hier hatte ich aber Mitleid mit dem Hotline-Mitarbeiter. ;-)


----------



## psx0407 (19. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Bei vielen Dingen habe ich es bei der Bestellung getan und dafür erxtra Sachen rausgehandelt - einfach um die zu erziehen.


...will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich glaube eher, daß die motivation für dich war, vorteile (zugaben) für dich rauszuhandeln und weniger eine verbesserung der servicequalität durch "erziehung" zu erreichen. oder glaubst du ernsthaft, DU könntest ein unternehmen "erziehen" ?

wir sollten nicht vergessen, daß canyon ein versender ist, der sehr gute bikes zu einem sehr guten preis anbietet.
wenn jemand vollen service und individualität beim bikekauf (und auch danach) haben will, sollte er sich ein bike aus´m fachhandel kaufen. der will ja auch überleben...

die relation "service wie beim händler um die ecke zu konkurrenzlos günstigen internetpreisen" funktioniert nur in begrenztem rahmen.

psx0407


----------



## DoubleU (19. Oktober 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich glaube eher, daß die motivation für dich war, vorteile (zugaben) für dich rauszuhandeln und weniger eine verbesserung der servicequalität durch "erziehung" zu erreichen. oder glaubst du ernsthaft, DU könntest ein unternehmen "erziehen" ?
> 
> wir sollten nicht vergessen, daß canyon ein versender ist, der sehr gute bikes zu einem sehr guten preis anbietet.
> wenn jemand vollen service und individualität beim bikekauf (und auch danach) haben will, sollte er sich ein bike aus´m fachhandel kaufen. der will ja auch überleben...
> ...



Nee, das siehst du falsch. Ich hoffe einfach, dass es mehr und mehr werden, sie sich halbgare Auskünfte usw. nicht so einfach bieten lassen. Das hat dann natürlich einen Erziehungseffekt. Alleine die Sache mit den Reifen wurde ganz hastig auf der website berichtigt uvm.  Die meisten sind aber leider zu naiv und lassen sich gutgläubig alles bieten. Das führt natürlich dann nicht zu verlässlicheren Aussagen, einem prof. Service und allg. zu mehr Sorgfalt. Fehler müssen letztlich wehtun und die Geschäftsleitung erreichen, sonst wird es sogar eher schlechter und ganz sicher nicht besser.


----------



## psx0407 (19. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Die meisten sind aber leider zu naiv und lassen sich gutgläubig alles bieten. Das führt natürlich dann nicht zu verlässlicheren Aussagen, einem prof. Service und allg. zu mehr Sorgfalt. Fehler müssen letztlich wehtun und die Geschäftsleitung erreichen, sonst wird es sogar eher schlechter und ganz sicher nicht besser.


ja, aber dann wird´s aber logischerweise auch teurer, weil es die von dir genannten punkte ja nicht zum nulltarif geben kann. es muss für das unternehmen wirtschaftlich sein, noch mehr in die o.g. punkte zu investieren. daher muss es letzten endes am ende auch jemand bezahlen. und da bleibt nur der verbraucher übrig, also wir.
daher ist es i.m.a. einfach eine grundsatzfrage. was will ich von canyon?
a) qualitativ sehr gute bikes zum günstigen preis mit einem service, der 95% aller probleme gut löst (reine mutmassung...)
b) spitzenbikes in perfekter qualität mit erstklassigem kundenservice, zu preisen, die keinen vorteil zur konkurrenz haben

ich hatte bisher nur sehr gute erfahrungen mit canyon beim speedzone gemacht, hatte aber bisher keine technischen probleme zu klären.

psx0407


----------



## der_erce (19. Oktober 2012)

Jo, kann mich an psx anschließen. Ich hatte bisher weder am Bike probleme, noch mit dem Service. Man hat mich zwar nach versprochenem Rückruf zwar erst ne Woche später angerufen, aber immerhin. Und bei einer anderen Anfrage hat sich ein Typ ernsthaft mit dem Problem auseinandergesetzt, sich in der Werkstatt erkundigt wie das funktioniert und ne Lösung und Meinung sich eingeholt und mir am Telefon das sehr gut präsentiert.
Das muss man auch mal erwähnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (19. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Nee, das siehst du falsch. Ich hoffe einfach, dass es mehr und mehr werden, sie sich halbgare Auskünfte usw. nicht so einfach bieten lassen. Das hat dann natürlich einen Erziehungseffekt. Alleine die Sache mit den Reifen wurde ganz hastig auf der website berichtigt uvm.  Die meisten sind aber leider zu naiv und lassen sich gutgläubig alles bieten. Das führt natürlich dann nicht zu verlässlicheren Aussagen, einem prof. Service und allg. zu mehr Sorgfalt. Fehler müssen letztlich wehtun und die Geschäftsleitung erreichen, sonst wird es sogar eher schlechter und ganz sicher nicht besser.



Dito ! Ich sehe das genauso wie Frank. Und ich glaube wir sind ein bißchen blind vor Liebe. Denn wir haben unsere Bikes so lieb, dass wir Canyon einfach zuviel durchgehen lassen. Und es kann definitiv nicht sein, dass Servicemitarbeiter einen Blödsinn am Telefon erzählen. Das selbe ist mit Hp-Fehler auf die sogar hier freundlicherweise aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Unabsichtlich oder absichtlich ist irrelevant.

@erce und psx:

Ich freue mich wirklich, dass ihr bisher noch keine Probleme mit dem Service oder dem Bike hattet. Und ich hoffe, es auch so bleiben wird.


----------



## othu (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich stehe da nach meinen Erfahrungen auch eher bei DoubleU und simdiem 
Nur weil das Produkt günstig ist (gestern mit nem Litevillefahrer das 601 getauscht, er meinte danach beide Räder führen sich doch sehr ähnlich), muss ich mich vom Hersteller/Händler ja nicht verarschen und für blöd verkaufen lassen.


----------



## DoubleU (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich lobe ja auch bzw. gebe positives feedback, wenn etwas gut läuft und habe das auch hier im Bestellverlauf getan. Allerdings meckere ich auch, wenn ich leichtfertige Aussagen usw. bekomme. Allerdings besteht die Hauptersparnis bei Canyon nach wie vor aus den standardisierten bikes ohne Optionen bei der order mit bulk-parts aus Grossbestellungen usw. und nicht aus unsorgfältig arbeitenden MA. Wenn jemand etwas nicht weiss ist das ja ok, aber dann muss er sich zumindest schlau machen oder an jemand anderen verweisen. Ganz sicher ist es aber inakzeptabel irgendeine halbgare oder gar falsche Auskunft zu geben. Genau wie die Redakteure der website genauer die Fakten checken müssten und/oder von anderen Abteilungen besser und zeitnaher über Änderungen/etc. informiert werden müssten uvm. Da stimmen einfach die Prozesse nicht. Es muss ja auch nicht an jedem Hotline-Platz ein relativ teurer Hyper-Experte sitzen, aber er muss wissen wen er fragen kann oder wo es steht - und das auch tatsächlich tun anstatt irgendetwas zu antworten. ;-)


----------



## Stromberg (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte mit Canyon bei drei Raedern zwar wenig/keine Probleme, aber trotzdem handelt es sich um eine Kunden-, nicht um eine Liebesbeziehung. Da ist es doch ganz normal, dass man das Rad gern so wie beschrieben haette. Komischerweise wird das von manchen als egoistischer Charakterzug erkannt.


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie findet ihr die neuen Bigbikes? Das neue Rockzone spricht mich von der Zusammenstellung schon sehr an, aber ich frag mich, ob der Luftdämpfer für den FRX Hinterbau nicht zu progressiv ist. Mmn wird es langsam Zeit für einen neuen Rahmen. Die Torque-Kuh wurde zu Genüge gemolken.


----------



## christophersch (19. Oktober 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die neuen Bigbikes? Das neue Rockzone spricht mich von der Zusammenstellung schon sehr an, aber ich frag mich, ob der Luftdämpfer für den FRX Hinterbau nicht zu progressiv ist. Mmn wird es langsam Zeit für einen neuen Rahmen. Die Torque-Kuh wurde zu Genüge gemolken.



Sehr gut. 
Ich habe am Anfang dieses Threads einen etwas ausführlicheren Test geschrieben war ungefähr Mitte März. Kannst ja mal gucken...


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich gefunden, aber wo ist der Zusammenhang zum Luftfahrwerk im Rockzone 2013?


----------



## christophersch (19. Oktober 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Habe ich gefunden, aber wo ist der Zusammenhang zum Luftfahrwerk im Rockzone 2013?



Oh, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. Tut mir leid. Und das Luftfahrwerk ist mir auch neu. In den ersten Abbildungen war da ein Stahl-Vivid drin....

Naja, wird schon passen. Die werden das sicherlich auch probegefahren sein...


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (19. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Ich lobe ja auch bzw. gebe positives feedback, wenn etwas gut läuft und habe das auch hier im Bestellverlauf getan. Allerdings meckere ich auch, wenn ich leichtfertige Aussagen usw. bekomme. Allerdings besteht die Hauptersparnis bei Canyon nach wie vor aus den standardisierten bikes ohne Optionen bei der order mit bulk-parts aus Grossbestellungen usw. und nicht aus unsorgfältig arbeitenden MA. Wenn jemand etwas nicht weiss ist das ja ok, aber dann muss er sich zumindest schlau machen oder an jemand anderen verweisen. Ganz sicher ist es aber inakzeptabel irgendeine halbgare oder gar falsche Auskunft zu geben. Genau wie die Redakteure der website genauer die Fakten checken müssten und/oder von anderen Abteilungen besser und zeitnaher über Änderungen/etc. informiert werden müssten uvm. Da stimmen einfach die Prozesse nicht. Es muss ja auch nicht an jedem Hotline-Platz ein relativ teurer Hyper-Experte sitzen, aber er muss wissen wen er fragen kann oder wo es steht - und das auch tatsächlich tun anstatt irgendetwas zu antworten. ;-)



Ich habe noch nie wirklich erlebt das bei einer Hotline jemand am Hörer sitzt der wirklich Ahnung hatte, sonst stünde er in der Werkstatt und man riefe dort an, dass es da zu solchen durchaus ärgerlichen Vorkommnissen kommt ist schade aber kein Canyon-spezifisches Problem. 
Es sind auch sicherlich mehr als fünf Rockzones verkauft worden, meins auf jeden Fall funktioniert tadellos wie auch sicher der Großteil der restlichen verkauften, eine Sammelklageschrift wird da sicher keinen großen Erfolg bringen. 
Freundliche aber bestimmte Anrufe oder Besuche bringen da sicher mehr, und ja da muss man sich eben manchmal intensiv auf die Lippen beissen und klein beigeben, als Kunde sitzt man eben auch immer am kürzeren Hebel. 

Jetzt fahrt wieder Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (20. Oktober 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie wirklich erlebt das bei einer Hotline jemand am Hörer sitzt der wirklich Ahnung hatte, sonst stünde er in der Werkstatt und man riefe dort an, dass es da zu solchen durchaus ärgerlichen Vorkommnissen kommt ist schade aber kein Canyon-spezifisches Problem.
> Es sind auch sicherlich mehr als fünf Rockzones verkauft worden, meins auf jeden Fall funktioniert tadellos wie auch sicher der Großteil der restlichen verkauften, eine Sammelklageschrift wird da sicher keinen großen Erfolg bringen.
> Freundliche aber bestimmte Anrufe oder Besuche bringen da sicher mehr, und ja da muss man sich eben manchmal intensiv auf die Lippen beissen und klein beigeben, als Kunde sitzt man eben auch immer am kürzeren Hebel.
> 
> Jetzt fahrt wieder Rad!



Nichts für ungut, aber dein Rockzone funktioniert was den Umwerfer angeht genauso gut bzw. schlecht wie alle anderen Rockzones. Evtl. mit leichten und irrelevanten Unterschieden je nach Rahmengrösse und evtl. Trackflip-Setting/etc.. Das dich das nicht stört oder du es nicht mal merkst ändert wirklich nichts am Problem, sorry. ;-)


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (20. Oktober 2012)

Aha und das weisst Du woher? 

Edit: Um etwas konkreter zu werden: Bei jedem meiner Räder fängt die Kette an komische Sachen zu machen wenn man in komische Übersetzungen schaltet. 
Vorne kleines Kettenblatt und hinten siebter Gang ist nunmal einfach Schwachsinn, sowohl was Kettenlinie als auch Übersetzung angeht. Fährt man im Auto auch 90km/h indem man den Motor im ersten Gang bis auf 9000 U/min prügelt, oder schaltet man einfach in einen Gang der für die Geschwindigkeit vorgesehen ist? 

Also was solls wenn die Kette am Umwerfer schleift in einem Gang den ich nicht brauche? Ist meiner Meinung nach einfach kein Konstruktions- sondern ein Bedienfehler ;-)


----------



## DoubleU (20. Oktober 2012)

Ganz einfach. Du hast das gleiche bike und die Umwerferplatte hat sicher nicht mehrere mm Fertigungstoleranz. Inzwischen können wir auch ausschliessen, dass unterschiedliche Platten und Umwerfer ausgeliefert wurden sodass du bei gleichem setup und Rahmengrösse nahezu zu 100 % das gleiche Problem hast, nämlich dass das schleifen fast über die ganze Kassettenbreite geht, excl. der 2 grössten Ritzel, und bei anderen setups eben exakt mehr oder weniger schlimm. Da kann man echt nicht viel drüber diskutieren, aber es freut mich dass du zufrieden bist und ich will mich da auch nicht drüber streiten.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (20. Oktober 2012)

Kette fängt bei mir im sechsten Gang an am Umwerfer zu schleifen, den benutz ich nie... 
Du hast aber recht darüber zu streiten bringt nichts, sich drüber aufzuregen aber auch nicht. 
Der Ausweg wäre ein anderes Rad, wenn man das will, ich nicht.


----------



## DoubleU (20. Oktober 2012)

Argh ********ndreck, der Umwerfer ist heute angekommen und ich habe weder ein 10-er Kettenschloss noch Nietstifte da. Das die ausgegangen sind hatte ich irgendwie nicht auf dem Radar. gaga
So wie es beim ranhalten aussieht müsste das eigentlich weitgehend schleiffrei funzen, aber kann man natürlich nicht 100 % sagen.


----------



## simdiem (20. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Argh ********ndreck, der Umwerfer ist heute angekommen und ich habe weder ein 10-er Kettenschloss noch Nietstifte da. Das die ausgegangen sind hatte ich irgendwie nicht auf dem Radar. gaga
> So wie es beim ranhalten aussieht müsste das eigentlich weitgehend schleiffrei funzen, aber kann man natürlich nicht 100 % sagen.



Hey Frank.

Du brauchst nicht notwendigerweise ein Kettenschloss oder Nietstift. Du kannst mit dem Kettennieter eine Niete soweit rausdrehen, dass sie noch in der äußersten Kettenlasche steckt. Am besten machst du das Stück für Stück, damit du sie nicht aus Versehen komplett rausdrehst. 
Jetzt kannst du die Kette auseinandermachen. 
Wichtig ist, dass du den Niet nicht komplett rausdrückst. 
Später nach dem wieder zusammennieten das betreffende Kettenglied auf Schwergängigkeit prüfen und durch leichtes Recht-Links-Drücken wieder gängig machen. 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taikobo (20. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Argh ********ndreck, der Umwerfer ist heute angekommen und ich habe weder ein 10-er Kettenschloss noch Nietstifte da. Das die ausgegangen sind hatte ich irgendwie nicht auf dem Radar. gaga
> So wie es beim ranhalten aussieht müsste das eigentlich weitgehend schleiffrei funzen, aber kann man natürlich nicht 100 % sagen.



Ich bin gespannt


----------



## DoubleU (20. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey Frank.
> 
> Du brauchst nicht notwendigerweise ein Kettenschloss oder Nietstift. Du kannst mit dem Kettennieter eine Niete soweit rausdrehen, dass sie noch in der äußersten Kettenlasche steckt. Am besten machst du das Stück für Stück, damit du sie nicht aus Versehen komplett rausdrehst.
> Jetzt kannst du die Kette auseinandermachen.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp Simon, probier ich mal. Wird aber heute leider nix mehr. Sicherheitshalber habe ich aber schon mal Schlösser bestellt. Brauchte eh noch Ersatzteil-Kram für das FRX wie Beläge, Reifen, Ketten, usw.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Oktober 2012)

Da hat der herr sowas von Recht!!!
Bin meine Kette am BMX Rad immer kompl genietet gefahren.
Hat besser gehalten.





simdiem schrieb:


> Hey Frank.
> 
> Du brauchst nicht notwendigerweise ein Kettenschloss oder Nietstift. Du kannst mit dem Kettennieter eine Niete soweit rausdrehen, dass sie noch in der äußersten Kettenlasche steckt. Am besten machst du das Stück für Stück, damit du sie nicht aus Versehen komplett rausdrehst.
> Jetzt kannst du die Kette auseinandermachen.
> ...


----------



## mazola01 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute mal die Pfalz (Kalmit) besucht. Fahrwerkabstimmung ist noch in den Anfängen. Habt ihr die lowspeed Druckstufen weit zu ( hinten,vorne). Fahr momentan 203 lo. Bleib schon öfters hängen  Drops,Kicker, Doubles funzen Top damit


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Oktober 2012)

Kann man nix zu sagen. 
Ist abhängig vom gewicht und vom fahrstil/ gusto.
Das beste ist, immer die selbe strecke fahren und die einstellungen testen.
Dann merkt man am schnellsten, was einem gefällt.


----------



## simdiem (21. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp Simon, probier ich mal. Wird aber heute leider nix mehr. Sicherheitshalber habe ich aber schon mal Schlösser bestellt. Brauchte eh noch Ersatzteil-Kram für das FRX wie Beläge, Reifen, Ketten, usw.



Keine Ursache, gern geschehen. Ich bin schon gespannt, was du berichten wirst!! 

Viele Grüße
Simon 

PS: Bin morgen in Beerfelden, für den Fall, dass noch ein anderer FRX Fahrer da sein sollte!


----------



## Get_down (21. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich fürn 5 Monate alten FRX 6.0 Rahmen mit 2 Federn, Steuersatz, Innenlager und Kurbel mit Kettenblatt n Taui verlangen? Oder ist das zu viel?


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Oktober 2012)

Ohne dämpfer wird das schwer nen käufer zu finden.
Da sind tausend eu recht viel.
Mit dämpfer passt das.
Wieso willst du den verkaufen?


----------



## Bike_Ride (21. Oktober 2012)

Morgen aus Zufall einer in WiBe ?


----------



## Get_down (21. Oktober 2012)

Mit Dämpfer  Ichs wills verkaufen weil mir die graden Rohre nicht so gut gefallen und mich das Session eines Freunden einfach umgehauen hat  Da kann das FRX nicht mithalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (21. Oktober 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Kann ich fürn 5 Monate alten FRX 6.0 Rahmen mit 2 Federn, Steuersatz, Innenlager und Kurbel mit Kettenblatt n Taui verlangen? Oder ist das zu viel?



n Taui...

habs jetzt 2x lesen müssen um zu verstehen was n taui ist.

Ja denk da kannst ne Mille verlangen 
Stells doch einfach mal rein für ne Mille dann siehst ob sich wer meldet...


----------



## der_erce (21. Oktober 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Mit Dämpfer  Ichs wills verkaufen weil mir die graden Rohre nicht so gut gefallen und mich das Session eines Freunden einfach umgehauen hat  Da kann das FRX nicht mithalten...



Ich finds irgendwie ironisch. Du hast als Profilbild nen Nicolai-Logo. Das Grundprinzip von den Bikes ist folgendes:"Ein gerades Rohr ist die kürzeste Strukturzwischen zwei Punkten der Lasteinwirkung. Ein rechteckiger Rohrquerschnitt ist dieoptimale Form, um hohe Biegebelastungen aufzunehmen " Der ganze hydroverwurschtelte Rahmenbau mag manchmal ganz cool aussehen, aber von der Kraftaufnahme her isses eher ungünstig und Materialschwächend.
Schade eigentlich...ich finde das FRX ein sehr sehr geiles Bike.


----------



## christophersch (21. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie ironisch. Du hast als Profilbild nen Nicolai-Logo. Das Grundprinzip von den Bikes ist folgendes:"Ein gerades Rohr ist die kürzeste Strukturzwischen zwei Punkten der Lasteinwirkung. Ein rechteckiger Rohrquerschnitt ist dieoptimale Form, um hohe Biegebelastungen aufzunehmen " Der ganze hydroverwurschtelte Rahmenbau mag manchmal ganz cool aussehen, aber von der Kraftaufnahme her isses eher ungünstig und Materialschwächend.
> Schade eigentlich...ich finde das FRX ein sehr sehr geiles Bike.



Das stimmt. Aber von dem Gewichtsvorteil kommt an den DH Bikes von Nicolai nicht allzu viel bei rum. Da ist das Canyon nochmal nen Ticken "effizienter" konstruiert. 

Ich persönlich finde die Torque Rahmenform sehr schön. Klare Linien sind immer "stilsicher", wie ich finde. Sie erzeugen Ruhe, aber auch gewisse Spannung. Vor allem mit knalligen Farben wie bei den Deemax oder der 40' ist das sehr sexy!


----------



## der_erce (21. Oktober 2012)

Joa...ich wollt auch nicht unbedingt aufs Gewicht anspielen sondern den Bogen zwischen Aussage - Logo - Statement und FRX bringen


----------



## christophersch (21. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Joa...ich wollt auch nicht unbedingt aufs Gewicht anspielen sondern den Bogen zwischen Aussage - Logo - Statement und FRX bringen



Trotzdem 

BTW. Hab ein wenig umgebaut. Bilder gibt's morgen


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. Oktober 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Selbst du Gabeln bekommen die schon fertig abgelängt.




is klar. und das weißt du woher?


----------



## Nill (22. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jungs,

Hoffe ihr habt das WE genutzt.

Hier mal mein Torque beim Warmup auf dem Flowtrail in Bmais.


----------



## der_erce (22. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schönes Bild...allerdings im falschen Fred  ! Aber ja, wir haben das WE auch genutzt


----------



## visualex (22. Oktober 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> is klar. und das weißt du woher?



Das hat mir der Canyon Service so mitgeteilt. O-Ton aus einer Mail von Herrn M. W. vom 26.10.2011: 
"Wir bekommen die Federgabeln schon passend auf die entsprechende Rahmengröße mit abgelängtem Schaft geliefert. Eine Änderung ist hier leider nicht möglich."

Allerdings fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich bei der Firmenführung in der Montagehalle an einer Werkbank vorbeigelaufen bin, auf der eine Säge mit spezieller Halterung stand die verdächtig nach einem Spezialwerkzeug zum ablängen von Gabelschäften aussah. Hmmm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (22. Oktober 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Das hat mir der Canyon Service so mitgeteilt. O-Ton aus einer Mail von Herrn M. W. vom 26.10.2011:
> "Wir bekommen die Federgabeln schon passend auf die entsprechende Rahmengröße mit abgelängtem Schaft geliefert. Eine Änderung ist hier leider nicht möglich."


gut vorstellbar.
auch bremsen kommen mit korrekt gelängten leitungen.

psx0407


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Oktober 2012)

Sagen wir mal so....bei der anzahl an gabeln die man bestellt (oder bremsen) kann man das auch verlangen, dass das direkt montagefertig angeliefert wird.
Wenn man das alles noch bor ort machen muss, würde das ewig dauern, bis die räder montiert werden.
Na ja. Egal wie, lange dauert es eh immer bei canyon


----------



## christophersch (22. Oktober 2012)

Von gestern :


----------



## othu (22. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
hat zufällig einer einen ISCG Adapter fürs FRX übrig und möchte den günstig abgeben?
Grüße
Otto


----------



## Nduro (22. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Bilder auf der Seite.


----------



## der_erce (22. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat zufällig einer einen ISCG Adapter fürs FRX übrig und möchte den günstig abgeben?
> Grüße
> Otto



Ist beim Frameset wohl keins dabei gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (22. Oktober 2012)

Doch, aber ich brauche noch eins und hab keine Lust wieder zwei Wochen auf Canyon zu warten.


----------



## der_erce (22. Oktober 2012)

Darf ich fragen was du bastelst?


----------



## Nill (22. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild...allerdings im falschen Fred  ! Aber ja, wir haben das WE auch genutzt





aber warum im flaschen Thread: Seen on Trail ??? 

Klärt mich auf ?


----------



## othu (22. Oktober 2012)

erst wenn es fertig ist


----------



## simdiem (22. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> erst wenn es fertig ist



Was kostet der Adapter denn bei Canyon ohne Versand?


----------



## psx0407 (22. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> aber warum im flaschen Thread: Seen on Trail ???
> Klärt mich auf ?


keine ahnung was er meint, ist schon richtig hier.
waren ja einige speedzones gestern da. habe aber keinen angesprochen, weil alle irgendwie nimmer neu aussahen. habe dich aber auf dem foto aufgrund der kleidung nicht erkannt, wärst mir gestern schon aufgefallen. so haben sich unsere wege wohl nicht gekreuzt.
mit meinen kumpels ging´s mir genauso: bin vormittags mal ´ne andere strecke gefahren als die und wir haben uns dann erst um 1630 wieder getroffen. sind dauernd im gleichen zyklus gefahren aber versetzt und haben uns immer verpasst.  

psx0407


----------



## der_erce (22. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> aber warum im flaschen Thread: Seen on Trail ???
> 
> Klärt mich auf ?



Ich weiß nicht...dacht dafür gibts die Canyon Bikes in Action-Galerie?

Edit: Seen on Trail war ursprünglich deshalb gewählt, weil Smubob offensichtlich die 2012er FRX damals schon irgendwo bei Tests auf der Strecke sah...so zumindest hat sich mir das erschlossen.



othu schrieb:


> erst wenn es fertig ist



lol...ich bin gespannt..Wieder was am Umwerfer in Kombo mit KeFÜ sicherlich ^^


----------



## othu (22. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Was kostet der Adapter denn bei Canyon ohne Versand?



Keine Ahnung, warscheinlich 4.99 oder 9.99Euro


----------



## Timebandit (22. Oktober 2012)

Hab den Adapter hier noch zweimal rumliegen. Hast ne PN.
Greez,.............






othu schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warscheinlich 4.99 oder 9.99Euro


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. Oktober 2012)

die gabeln werden in der firma angelängt, allerdings können sonderwünsche nicht berücksichtigt werden da man vorher nicht weiß wer welches rad kriegt. die bremsen dagegen kommen passend, das stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (22. Oktober 2012)

Kleines Vid von mir und Nill beim Einfahren unserer FRXies War ein goiles WE am Geisskopf
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23-N0aHiM4w"]Bikepark Geisskopf Oct 2012 Flow Country & DH - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Nduro (22. Oktober 2012)

Zum Teil wirkt es etwas zu schnell abgespielt. Aber sieht nach Spass aus.


----------



## Nill (22. Oktober 2012)

Weil es so schön war 

Nach dem Warm-Up ging es auf die DH, ein Traum von Strecke.

First Ride - with the new FRX !
Jungs das Bike geht gut ab


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Oktober 2012)

ihr säcke!!! wär auch gern zum geisskopf...der flowtrail macht süchtig.

hab mein speedzone 2012 auch zum ersten mal am wochenende ausgeführt. wie bekomme ich den bock etwas leichter?
der LRS ist sackschwer, was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen?
in meinem enduro hab ich ztr flow felgen, wobei die hintere auch schon leichte dellen hat.
ansonsten ist das frx schon ein geiles gerät.


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Oktober 2012)

Der lrs wiegt nackt 2200gr. Sackschwer ist anders.
Würde eher an reifen/schläuchen/kurbel sparen. Da geht schnell ein kilo und mehr weg!!


----------



## Nill (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja der Flowtrail.....ein Traum wenn man den vor der Haustür hätte ...mmmmhhh.

Und dann beim Nachbarn den DH 

BTW: dia-mandt hat recht, Kurbel raus ! Die ist Sack "schwer". 
Ich habe die Boxxer R2C2 auf World Cup umgebaut, spart auch noch mal ca. 200g an der Front. Läuft so erste Sahen  - Der Umbau sollte aber am besten VOR dem ersten Ausritt stattfinden, weil die Gabel dann ggf. nicht mehr dicht ist wenn du sie auf Luft umbaust. Da die Stahlfeder die Standrohre leicht ankratzt von Innen. 

Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Oktober 2012)

hab das rad gebraucht gekauft...also fällt der umbau auf wc erstmal flach.
werde evtl mal ne andere kurbel und sattelstütze/sattel ausprobieren.

macht schon laune das teil, war aber schon eine umgewöhnung vom enduro kommend.


----------



## christophersch (22. Oktober 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hab das rad gebraucht gekauft...also fÃ¤llt der umbau auf wc erstmal flach.
> werde evtl mal ne andere kurbel und sattelstÃ¼tze/sattel ausprobieren.
> 
> macht schon laune das teil, war aber schon eine umgewÃ¶hnung vom enduro kommend.



Mit einem Umbau auf Slx Kurbel/Innenlager fallen bestimmt 400g oder mehr...

Titanfeder macht uU auch einige Hundert Gramm aus. Guck einfach hin und wieder im Bikemarkt. Die gehen dort teilw. fÃ¼r 120 â¬ weg. Und das bekommst du, falls sie dir nicht taugt auch immer wieder raus.
Und LatexschlÃ¤uche Oder sonstige UltraleichtschlÃ¤uche. Dann bleibts preislich auch im Rahmen...


----------



## luxaltera (22. Oktober 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Zum Teil wirkt es etwas zu schnell abgespielt. Aber sieht nach Spass aus.



danke. Das ist alles auf 100% abgespielt, nix gemogelt 
wir sind Berliner, Wenn wir schonmal an nen berg kommen dann wird auch vollgas gegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (22. Oktober 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> danke. Das ist alles auf 100% abgespielt, nix gemogelt
> wir sind Berliner, Wenn wir schonmal an nen berg kommen dann wird auch vollgas gegeben!



 und vorher wird geübt  

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24427


----------



## Topanga (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Speedzone Besitzer:

Mein Bike wird diese Woche geliefert. Die weiße Kefü gefällt mir nicht. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob diese Kefü an die Canyon Aufnahme paßt? 
http://www.cosmicsports.de/products/e13-ls1-kettenführung

Sorry für off topic.

Gruß
Jo


----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2012)

@luxaltera was macht der Sack    An der Stelle ist mein Freund gefühlte 5x rausgefahren und micht hats da auch zerlegt. Als ich mich umsah, standen 3 Typen da und meinten ich wäre Nummer 6


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Oktober 2012)

Das ist die gleiche KeFü wie die verbaute...nur in schwarz.
Also sollte die wohl passen.





Topanga schrieb:


> Hallo Speedzone Besitzer:
> 
> Mein Bike wird diese Woche geliefert. Die weiße Kefü gefällt mir nicht. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob diese Kefü an die Canyon Aufnahme paßt?
> http://www.cosmicsports.de/products/e13-ls1-kettenführung
> ...


----------



## luxaltera (23. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> @luxaltera was macht der Sack    An der Stelle ist mein Freund gefühlte 5x rausgefahren und micht hats da auch zerlegt. Als ich mich umsah, standen 3 Typen da und meinten ich wäre Nummer 6



Ging danach gleich weiter wenn auch etwas schleppender für den Rest der runde. Danach ging's ausnahmsweise mit dem Sessel hoch... 
Die stelle ist fies. Ich hatte da mal warten sollen bis jemand es richtig macht für den vollen Lerneffekt.


----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2012)

Ja...die ist wirklich fies. Man kommt da mit ordenntlich bumms an und muss eigentlich, wenn mans weiß, schärg rein. Aber mal was anderes, wieso habt ihr überhaupt nach oben geschoben? Liftticket gespart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (23. Oktober 2012)

Topanga schrieb:


> Hallo Speedzone Besitzer...Die weiße Kefü gefällt mir nicht...Gruß Jo


servus,
ging mir genauso: habe die gleiche nun in schwarz. habe einfach die weissen plastikelemente gegen die schwarzen getauscht und habe die metallplatte belassen. ging ganz fix.
nur der taco (den das original nicht hat...), also der schutz für´s kettenblatt war etwas komplizierter, weil dazu das kettenblatt runtermuss, sonst kann man den taco nicht verschrauben.
am ende des tages wäre es wahrscheinlicher schneller gewesen, die kplte. kefü zu wechseln.
wie dem auch sei, ich finde es so schöner als vorher.

psx04070


----------



## Topanga (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Tipps!
Bin jetzt am Bestellen und schon weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. ISCG alt, oder ISCG 05, 32-36Z, oder 36-40Z?
Um die Hussefelt Kurbel / Innenlager abzubauen benötige ich dazu Spezialwerkzeuge. Ich habe nur Werkzeuge von Shimano. Hier gab es schon Tipps, um das Gewicht zu optimieren. Gibt es auch eine XT Kurbel mit nur 1 Kettenblatt (36) die da dran paßt? Die Zee/Saint Kurbel bringt wohl keinen großen Gewichtsvorteil.
Gruß
Jo


----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2012)

Ganz kurz...die Spank Spike in den 2012er Bikes hatten 15er Rise?


----------



## psx0407 (23. Oktober 2012)

@der_erce
nicht einheitlich ! das speedzone hat sicher 15er rise, da ich einen identischen in schwarz gekauft habe.
bei den anderen frx-typen schau mal auf der hp. denke, daß die single-crown-frx einen anderen lenker als die doppelbrücken-varianten haben.

psx0407


----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2012)

Jo, die hatten auch den Spoon. Im Übrigen gibts die alten Seiten nicht mehr  aber ich hab grad nochmal hier nachgekuckt und es waren 15mm...


----------



## luxaltera (23. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja...die ist wirklich fies. Man kommt da mit ordenntlich bumms an und muss eigentlich, wenn mans weiß, schärg rein. Aber mal was anderes, wieso habt ihr überhaupt nach oben geschoben? Liftticket gespart?



Ich bin vom Schlepper gerutscht und dachte ich schaffe es noch nach oben (Yeah right?!) bin dann nach gefühlten 2002hm auf den freeride abgebogen, wo es wegen Ermüdung beinahe schief ging und danach auf den 4X wo es dann in besagter fliehkraftfalle unter mir feucht knackte (siehe Video...) Nils war beim line finden und wollte nen Absprung wiederholen denke ich... War guter Filler fürs Video...


----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2012)

lol...war es.  Die Schlepper haben ihre Eigenheit. Sind zwar schneller, aber ich pups lieber Sessel


----------



## mlb (23. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> - Der Umbau sollte aber am besten VOR dem ersten Ausritt stattfinden, weil die Gabel dann ggf. nicht mehr dicht ist wenn du sie auf Luft umbaust. Da die Stahlfeder die Standrohre leicht ankratzt von Innen.
> 
> Einfach mal ausprobieren.



hab vor 2 Wochen meine olle Team von '10 auf WC umgebaut, bis jetzt ist alles dicht. Funzt super!


----------



## luxaltera (23. Oktober 2012)

ich denke wenn der sattel hoch genug ist dann gehts. Mit tiefem sattel hatte ich das ding ein paar mal unterm knie... auch nicht gerade angenehm aber besser als hochschieben. Der sessel war mir echt zu langsam.


----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2012)

Beim Schlepper solltest du sowieso den Sattel nicht zu tief haben, da du sonst am Rahmen hochgezogen wirst....ich hab aus Osternohe schon paar Kratzer dran...aber am RAW juckt es mich nicht sonderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (23. Oktober 2012)

...habe mir auch am alten bike in osternohe das oberrohr schön verkratzt. mit´m frx mache ich jetzt daher auf memme und fahre immer sessel !   
psx0407


----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2012)

In Osternohe zerkratzt mit dem "Lift" nicht nur der Rahmen, auch der Lenker bekommt stellenweise ganz schön was ab....leider. Aber ich seh es auch nicht ein das Bike in Watte zu packen.


----------



## luxaltera (23. Oktober 2012)

handschuhe mit klettverschluss kann man ziemlich schnell und einfach am lenker befestigen um den zu schützen... Kratzer vom lift im sichtbereich ärgern mich doch mehr als kratzer für die ich selbst verantwortlich bin...


----------



## Nill (23. Oktober 2012)

mlb schrieb:


> hab vor 2 Wochen meine olle Team von '10 auf WC umgebaut, bis jetzt ist alles dicht. Funzt super!



 Klasse !

Wie geschrieben, einfach mal ausprobieren.

Nur manchmal hat man Pech


----------



## Chris_360 (23. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine frage an die flashzone besitzer: wer hat von euch schon mal die e13 kurbel demontiert? Ich bekomme die "sicherungsmutter" ( so nenn ich sie mal - mutter/schraube in der linken kurbel mit den 6 löchern) einfach nicht auf! Braucht man hierzu ein spezielles werkzeug? Wenn ja welches?


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. Oktober 2012)

keine ahnung obs da was spezielles gibt, aber das sollte mit nem normalen stiftschlüssel aufgehen


----------



## christophersch (23. Oktober 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Mal eine frage an die flashzone besitzer: wer hat von euch schon mal die e13 kurbel demontiert? Ich bekomme die "sicherungsmutter" ( so nenn ich sie mal - mutter/schraube in der linken kurbel mit den 6 löchern) einfach nicht auf! Braucht man hierzu ein spezielles werkzeug? Wenn ja welches?



ich habe schonmal die Kurbel demontiert. Dafür braucht du (leider) nur einen stinknormalen 10er Inbus. Leider- weil mich dieses System einfach nervt. Entweder die Kurbel geht schwergängig, da der Arm aufs Tretlager drückt, oder Spiel in der Welle. Zudem bekommt die trotz Loctit immer wieder Spiel (nach einer Session)

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit der Kurbel? Ich wollte demnächst auf XT oder SLX umbauen weil ich es leid bin....

cheers
-Christopher

*EDIT*: Aber entgegen aller Kritik sind meine beiden Kurbelarme nach nun gut 8 Monaten immer noch Schwarz.


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Oktober 2012)

mein rechter war nach winterberg schon nicht mehr ganz schwarz... dafür hat sich die kurbel noch nicht einmal gelockert


----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> mein rechter war nach winterberg schon nicht mehr ganz schwarz... dafür hat sich die kurbel noch nicht einmal gelockert



Seltsam. Kannst du mir sagen, welche und wie viele Distanzstücke normalerweise oder bei dir verbaut sind? Nur der "gewellte" und die Schutzfolie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (24. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Entweder die Kurbel geht schwergängig, da der Arm aufs Tretlager drückt, oder Spiel in der Welle. Zudem bekommt die trotz Loctit immer wieder Spiel (nach einer Session)
> 
> Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit der Kurbel? Ich wollte demnächst auf XT oder SLX umbauen weil ich es leid bin....
> 
> ...



Wow,  das hört sich ja nach einem Mords Spass an  . Und da soll nochmal einer sagen, ich schraub viel an meinem Rad 

Ganz ehrlich, ich mein, du bist ja schon selber drauf gekommen. Bau dir ne XT oder SLX mit Hollowtech II Lager ein und du wirst glücklich werden. Die "Investition" ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Ne Kurbel fährste normalerweise bis dein Rad verschlissen ist! 
(PS: Im Bikemarkt verkauft einer gerade ne schwarze XT für 125 Euro. Wenn du die 3 Kettenblätter vertickst, bekommste ne neue XT Kurbel für 70 Euro....)

Gruß Simon


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ich habe schonmal die Kurbel demontiert. Dafür braucht du (leider) nur einen stinknormalen 10er Inbus. Leider- weil mich dieses System einfach nervt. Entweder die Kurbel geht schwergängig, da der Arm aufs Tretlager drückt, oder Spiel in der Welle. Zudem bekommt die trotz Loctit immer wieder Spiel (nach einer Session)
> 
> Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit der Kurbel? Ich wollte demnächst auf XT oder SLX umbauen weil ich es leid bin....
> 
> ...



Bei mir sitzt diese schraube fest (das ist nicht der imbus in der kurbel drin). Entweder zerstör ich die jetzt, dann schmeiss ich die kurbel gleich ganz runter, weil sie bei auch nicht nicht unbedingt leichtgängig geht (spiel hab ich aber nicht) und die farbe am linken kurbellarm auch schon nahezu runter ist


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Oktober 2012)

puh, gute frage, habs ja schon zerlegt. hatte aber den wellring und 2(?) von den weißen u-scheiben. shimano is halt einfach die bessere alternative in allen belangen


----------



## DoubleU (24. Oktober 2012)

Neues aus Büttenwarder, err vom 3-Fach-Umwerfer: 

Die ausstehende Probefahrt vorbehalten hat alles geklappt und die Kiste ist nun alleine durch Austausch des 2-fach-Umwerfers mit dem X0 S3 44 3-fach Umwerfer kplt. schleiffrei. Das ging mit einem gekürzten Inbus sogar ohne Kurbeldemontage. Man  kann den Umwerfer ohnehin etwas nach hinten kippen, weil die Löcher entweder im Umwerfer und/oder auf der Montageplatte nicht exakt masshaltig zu den Schrauben sind. Ich bin jetzt im nachhinein  gar nicht sicher ob das nicht auch das Problem mit dem 2-fach Umwerfer  gelöst oder wenigstens reduziert hätte (das könnte die unterschiedlichen  Owner-Berichte was die größe des Schleif-Problems angeht hier im thread erklären). Der Sichtkontakt sagt jedenfalls da kann auf keinen Fall mehr etwas schleifen. Sofern es also im Echtbetreib auch sauber  schaltet scheint nun alles roger zu sein. Das wäre Top und ein langes Ärgernis wird endlich gut.


----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wow,  das hört sich ja nach einem Mords Spass an  . Und da soll nochmal einer sagen, ich schraub viel an meinem Rad
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, ich mein, du bist ja schon selber drauf gekommen. Bau dir ne XT oder SLX mit Hollowtech II Lager ein und du wirst glücklich werden. Die "Investition" ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Ne Kurbel fährste normalerweise bis dein Rad verschlissen ist!
> (PS: Im Bikemarkt verkauft einer gerade ne schwarze XT für 125 Euro. Wenn du die 3 Kettenblätter vertickst, bekommste ne neue XT Kurbel für 70 Euro....)
> ...



Ok, dann werde ich das wohl machen. Hab mir gerade ein e*thirteen 34Blatt bestellt. Mit 104mm Lochkreis. Das passt doch, oder ?!
Und man bekommt wirklich noch so ordentlich Geld für die Kettenblätter?!
Gut zu wissen  ich hätte die für'n Groschen verscherbelt...

Vielen Dank!

-Christopher

#DoubleU : Klasse! 

*EDIT*: was haltet ihr von der Slx Kurbel (2013er)?? Auch optisch gesehen? Gewichtstechnisch ist sie ja fast mit der XT gleich auf...


----------



## der_erce (24. Oktober 2012)

Warum macht man an nem FRX nen 3Fach Umwerfer ran??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (24. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ok, dann werde ich das wohl machen. Hab mir gerade ein e*thirteen 34Blatt bestellt. Mit 104mm Lochkreis. Das passt doch, oder ?!
> Und man bekommt wirklich noch so ordentlich Geld für die Kettenblätter?!
> Gut zu wissen  ich hätte die für'n Groschen verscherbelt...
> 
> ...



Optisch musst du selbst entscheiden, würde ich mal sagen  . Wenn dir der "Gewichtsnachteil" von mächtigen 30 gramm ^^ egal ist, dann wird die SLX sicherlich auch ihren Job tun. 
Btw. Kettenblätter sind scheiss teuer. Vorallem die XT: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32519_XT-Kettenblatt-FC-M780-10-fach-Modell-2012-.html

Die SLX sind schon deutlich billiger: 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29232_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M660-10-10-fach-.html


  @DoubleU : High Five !  (Denk an den Sitzrohr-Check)

Gruß Simon


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch: 

Ich habe das Frameset bestellt, dort ist ja kein Adapter für Umwerfermontage und Scheibenbremsadapter für 203mm Scheibe dabei, oder!? Bei mir fehlte ausserdem der Torque Wrench und das Ersatzschaltauge wurde falsch geliefert. Nach langem hin und her habe ich die Teile bekommen und als Umwerfermontage habe ich das hier bekommen:







Das kann ja nicht das richtige sein... Wofür ist dieses Teil hier? Bevor ich wieder neu bestelle, gibt es noch anderes was dabei sein sollte? Gibt es einen ISCG-Adapter oder ähnliches?

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## DoubleU (24. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Warum macht man an nem FRX nen 3Fach Umwerfer ran??



Na wegen des 3. Kettenblattes, daß ich mir an dieses von Hause aus AM-Bike dran gebaut habe! 

Im Ernst, war das ne ernsthafte Frage bzw. hast du nichts von dem Schleifproblem mitbekommen hier im thread?




simdiem schrieb:


> @_DoubleU_ : High Five !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, habe ich nicht vergessen. Es sieht so aus, als geht es vorbei, aber das kann man durch Sichtkontrolle nur schwer feststellen. Muss wohl die Feder mal rausmachen.


----------



## DoubleU (24. Oktober 2012)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischendurch:
> 
> Ich habe das Frameset bestellt, dort ist ja kein Adapter für Umwerfermontage und Scheibenbremsadapter für 203mm Scheibe dabei, oder!? Bei mir fehlte ausserdem der Torque Wrench und das Ersatzschaltauge wurde falsch geliefert. Nach langem hin und her habe ich die Teile bekommen und als Umwerfermontage habe ich das hier bekommen:
> 
> ...




Das Teil für die Umwerfermontage siehst du hier einigermassen. Es ist diese Metallplatte die zwischen Kurbel und Rahmen an der Strebe befestigt wird.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9964083&postcount=4032


----------



## othu (24. Oktober 2012)

Der ISCG Adapter war an meinen Framesets immer vormontiert,
Scheibenbremsadapter fÃ¼r 203 liegt nicht dabei, der Adapter den es da von Canyon gibt, passt nur fÃ¼r die Elixier, nicht fÃ¼r den Code-Bremssattel.

203 + FRX hinten ist eh so eine Sache, bis jetzt habe ich trotz ca. 15verschiedenen Adaptern keinen gefunden der ohne Unterlegscheiben passt.

Torque Wrench war bei mir auch nie dabei und das Ersatzschaltauge haben sie lange Nr.20 ausgeliefert statt Nr.21 (Nr.21 ist aber nur die Schraube, die ist von Syntace als Sollbruchstelle ausgelegt, wenn du wirklich das Schaltauge+Schraube haben willst, musst du das gesondert bestellen).


FÃ¼r die Umwerfermontage brauchst du:

Montageplatte Art. A1031529 â¬ 14,95
Befestigungsbolzen Art. A1017953 (2x) je â¬ 1,95
Mutter Art. A1017954 â¬ 1,95


----------



## der_erce (24. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Im Ernst, war das ne ernsthafte Frage bzw. hast du nichts von dem Schleifproblem mitbekommen hier im thread?


Na klar hab ich das mitbekommen. Meine Frage bezog sich eher auf den Fakt ob du das 3fach nur montiert hast um zu sehen ob das noch schleift oder tatsächlich (entschuldige den Ausdruck) so "dämlich" bist und noch zusätzlcih 3 Kettenblätter vorne drauf machst. Es gibt ja bekanntlich nichts was es nicht gibt. Ich vermute du lässt es drin, so wie es sich anhört.


----------



## DoubleU (24. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Na klar hab ich das mitbekommen. Meine Frage bezog sich eher auf den Fakt ob du das 3fach nur montiert hast um zu sehen ob das noch schleift oder tatsächlich (entschuldige den Ausdruck) so "dämlich" bist und noch zusätzlcih 3 Kettenblätter vorne drauf machst. Es gibt ja bekanntlich nichts was es nicht gibt. Ich vermute du lässt es drin, so wie es sich anhört.



Nee, natürlich keine 3 Kettenblätter, aber der 3-fach Umwerfer bleibt drin, weil er bestens funzt im Gegensatz zu dem 2-fach.


----------



## simdiem (24. Oktober 2012)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischendurch:
> 
> Ich habe das Frameset bestellt, dort ist ja kein Adapter für Umwerfermontage und Scheibenbremsadapter für 203mm Scheibe dabei, oder!? Bei mir fehlte ausserdem der Torque Wrench und das Ersatzschaltauge wurde falsch geliefert. Nach langem hin und her habe ich die Teile bekommen und als Umwerfermontage habe ich das hier bekommen:
> 
> ...



Ich hab keine Ahnung für was das Teil sein soll. An meinem FRX Rahmen habe ich es noch nicht entdecken können. Ich vermute es gehört zu einem anderen Rahmen. Der Umwerferadapter sieht so aus. Wobei die Langloch Bohrungen von mir nachgearbeitet wurden.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1111770



DoubleU schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich nicht vergessen. Es sieht so aus, als geht es vorbei, aber das kann man durch Sichtkontrolle nur schwer feststellen. Muss wohl die Feder mal rausmachen.



Mach das so. Vergiss nicht den Anschlagpuffer des Dämpfers auch zu komprimieren.

Gruß Simon


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank, dann will ich mal die richtigen Teile bestellen!


----------



## der_erce (24. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Nee, natürlich keine 3 Kettenblätter, aber der 3-fach Umwerfer bleibt drin, weil er bestens funzt im Gegensatz zu dem 2-fach.



Ich nehm an mit dem 2fach Trigger funzt das einwandfrei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Optisch musst du selbst entscheiden, würde ich mal sagen  . Wenn dir der "Gewichtsnachteil" von mächtigen 30 gramm ^^ egal ist, dann wird die SLX sicherlich auch ihren Job tun.
> Btw. Kettenblätter sind scheiss teuer. Vorallem die XT: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32519_XT-Kettenblatt-FC-M780-10-fach-Modell-2012-.html
> 
> Die SLX sind schon deutlich billiger:
> ...



Vielen Dank! Also wird's nun doch ne Schwarze XT


----------



## othu (24. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich nehm an mit dem 2fach Trigger funzt das einwandfrei?



Immer. Weil ein Umwerfer eh keine Rasterung hat, da kannst du nur die beiden Anschläge einstellen, der Rest läuft über den Trigger.


----------



## simdiem (24. Oktober 2012)

Hey, 
ich habe eine kurze Frage an euch. Hat nur indirekt mit dem FRX was zu tun. Momentan fahre ich für den Bikepark einen Sun Ringle ADD Expert Laufradsatz in meinem FRX. Den habe ich von Canyon im Austausch für meinen fehlerhaften orangenen LRS bekommen.

Da ich für die nächste Saison mir sowieso einen anderen BP-LRS besorgen möchte, wollte ich den Ringle LRS in ein Hardtail einbauen, das ich mir gerade aufbaue. 

Für das Hinterrad habe ich die Nabenadapterkits für 142x12 und 135x12 Standart. Da der Rahmen des Hardtails aber nur eine Schnellspanneraufnahme hat, und es für die Ringle Nabe keine Schnellspannernabenadapter gibt, wollte ich fragen, ob genau diese Achse für Schnellspanneraufnahme eingebaut werden kann.

http://www.sun-ringle.com/mtb/accessories/135mm-rear-conversion-axle/

Sprich habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass ich mit dieser Achse das Laufrad in einem 135mm Hinterbau mit Schnellspanneraufnahme fahren kann?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!

Gruß
Simon


----------



## IronheadHaynes (24. Oktober 2012)

Meinen Umwerfer möchte ich jetzt auch gerne schleiffrei fahren und dazu wie beschrieben die Adapterplatte anpassen...

Dafür muss natürlich die Kurbel runter. Frage dazu, welchen Abzieher benötige ich für die Race Face Kurbel?

ISIS sollte wohl richtig sein...


----------



## jedy (24. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ok, dann werde ich das wohl machen. Hab mir gerade ein e*thirteen 34Blatt bestellt. Mit 104mm Lochkreis. Das passt doch, oder ?!
> Und man bekommt wirklich noch so ordentlich Geld für die Kettenblätter?!
> Gut zu wissen  ich hätte die für'n Groschen verscherbelt...
> 
> ...



ich hab mir im august auch die schwarze xt (2012er) bestellt, jedoch 2-fach in der 10-fach version.

habe knapp 40 euro für die beiden kb bekommen. ich hatte leider nicht das glück die kurbel zu fahren bis mein rad verschlissen ist  beim lago maggiore trip anfang oktober hat´s das gewinde im linken kurbelarm zerfetzt und das nach ca. 5-6 wochen gebrauch und wenig feindkontakt. die eingebauten dmr vaults sind jdfs. noch super 

hab sie jetzt erstmal eingeschickt.


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Oktober 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> keine ahnung obs da was spezielles gibt, aber das sollte mit nem normalen stiftschlüssel aufgehen



Was soll ein normaler stiftschlüssel sein?


----------



## Taikobo (24. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Nee, natürlich keine 3 Kettenblätter, aber der 3-fach Umwerfer bleibt drin, weil er bestens funzt im Gegensatz zu dem 2-fach.



Ist das jetzt von Canyon eine offizielle Lösung ?


----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Was soll ein normaler stiftschlüssel sein?



 Das ist ein normaler 10er Inbus. Trust me!


----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> ich hab mir im august auch die schwarze xt (2012er) bestellt, jedoch 2-fach in der 10-fach version.
> 
> habe knapp 40 euro für die beiden kb bekommen. ich hatte leider nicht das glück die kurbel zu fahren bis mein rad verschlissen ist  beim lago maggiore trip anfang oktober hat´s das gewinde im linken kurbelarm zerfetzt und das nach ca. 5-6 wochen gebrauch und wenig feindkontakt. die eingebauten dmr vaults sind jdfs. noch super
> 
> hab sie jetzt erstmal eingeschickt.



Autsch. Das ist nicht gut. 
Aber so ganz verstanden habe ich das nicht. Welche Kurbel hat's zerballert? Die XT oder die "the hive"?

Wenns die "the hive" war, bin ich wohl auch bald an dem Punkt. Geht sowas dann noch auf Garantie? Feindkontakt und äußere Spuren gibt es bei meiner nicht. 

Grüße und vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (24. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Autsch. Das ist nicht gut.
> Aber so ganz verstanden habe ich das nicht. Welche Kurbel hat's zerballert? Die XT oder die "the hive"?
> 
> Wenns die "the hive" war, bin ich wohl auch bald an dem Punk. Geht sowas dann noch auf Garantie?
> ...



achso - ne es war die XT. in meinem fall gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass es sogar gewährleistung ist, nach der kurzen zeit. ob da bei dir noch was greift ? no idea.

mit der XT macht man aber sicherlich nichts falsch. würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen. hatte wahrscheinlich nur pech.

gruß,


----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> achso - ne es war die XT. in meinem fall gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass es sogar gewährleistung ist, nach der kurzen zeit. ob da bei dir noch was greift ? no idea.
> 
> mit der XT macht man aber sicherlich nichts falsch. würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen. hatte wahrscheinlich nur pech.
> 
> gruß,



Ok, ich Rufe morgen einfach mal aus Langeweile bei Canyon an und frag ob sie die evtl. Tauschen. Ist ja eig. ne High-End Kurbel, die ja mal 320 gekostet hätte. 

Ganz wohl ist mir dabei nämlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das ist ein normaler 10er Inbus. Trust me!



Ne wenn dann ein 8er aber der stösst gegen die scheibe und dann gehts nicht mehr weiter!


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Oktober 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Ne wenn dann ein 8er aber der stösst gegen die scheibe und dann gehts nicht mehr weiter!



Vergiss mein zitat - kurbel ist jetzt ab mit nem 8 er imbus. Hab mich von der kappe verwirren lassen


----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Ne wenn dann ein 8er aber der stösst gegen die scheibe und dann gehts nicht mehr weiter!



Ooops Sorry. 8er ist natürlich richtig. Aber welche Scheibe meinst du? Du musst ihn nur 1,5cm "versenken" und dann drehen..


----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Vergiss mein zitat - kurbel ist jetzt ab mit nem 8 er imbus. Hab mich von der kappe verwirren lassen



Haha, ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (24. Oktober 2012)

Taikobo schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt von Canyon eine offizielle Lösung ?



Kann man so sagen, da ich den Austausch-Umwerfer ja von Canyon bekommen habe.


----------



## DoubleU (24. Oktober 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Vergiss mein zitat - kurbel ist jetzt ab mit nem 8 er imbus. Hab mich von der kappe verwirren lassen



INbus heisst der Kollege.


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Haha, ok



Wenn du schon mal deine kurbel unten hattest, schaut bei dir der spacer auch so verbogen aus? Schaut doch nicht normal aus!


----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mal deine kurbel unten hattest, schaut bei dir der spacer auch so verbogen aus? Schaut doch nicht normal aus!



Haha! : D der gehört natürlich so. Soll ja auch Spannung aufbauen.


----------



## der_erce (24. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe eine kurze Frage an euch. Hat nur indirekt mit dem FRX was zu tun. Momentan fahre ich für den Bikepark einen Sun Ringle ADD Expert Laufradsatz in meinem FRX. Den habe ich von Canyon im Austausch für meinen fehlerhaften orangenen LRS bekommen.
> 
> Da ich für die nächste Saison mir sowieso einen anderen BP-LRS besorgen möchte, wollte ich den Ringle LRS in ein Hardtail einbauen, das ich mir gerade aufbaue.
> ...





> Converts 135×12 hub to use in standard rear QR



Es "konvertiert" eine 135x12 Nabe um sie mit QuickRelease zu nutzen. Von daher, sollte es mit deinem Adapterkit funzen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Oktober 2012)

also das teil was keiner zuordnen kann ist zur umwerfermontage zb an den neueren nerves.

das hier sind stiftschlüssel, google kann auch dein freund werden http://images.fahrrad.de/products/SPA-1C_gruen.jpg


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke. Hat sich jetzt erledigt.


----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> also das teil was keiner zuordnen kann ist zur umwerfermontage zb an den neueren nerves.
> 
> das hier sind stiftschlüssel, google kann auch dein freund werden http://images.fahrrad.de/products/SPA-1C_gruen.jpg



Was hat der überhaupt für eien Sinn, wo die Demontage doch auch mit Inbus getätigt werden kann??


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Haha! : D der gehört natürlich so. Soll ja auch Spannung aufbauen.



Aha! Vorspannung? Da macht die saint auf meinem anderen bike einen solideren eindruck und braucht so was nicht. Zumal die kurbel beim ausbau so richtig schön geknirscht hat. Das erzeugt vertrauen auf die standfestigkeit der lg


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Was hat der überhaupt für eien Sinn, wo die Demontage doch auch mit Inbus getätigt werden kann??



Für mich geht aus der montageanleiung hervor, dass man die scheibe demontieren kann und diese erst zum schluss der montage als schutz wieder montiert (Analog shimano)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (24. Oktober 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Aha! Vorspannung? Da macht die saint auf meinem anderen bike einen solideren eindruck und braucht so was nicht. Zumal die kurbel beim ausbau so richtig schön geknirscht hat. Das erzeugt vertrauen auf die standfestigkeit der lg



Naja, Shimano Kurbeln sind auch "selbstklemmend". Der Ring dient mMn eher dem gleichmäßigen Druck auf das Tretlager und der Spiel-Eliminierung. aber stimmt schon, das Shimano System ist besser durchdacht und bringt weniger Probleme mit sich...

Zu deinem zweiten Beitrag: welche Scheibe soll man denn bitte NACH dem Einbau zum Schutz montieren? ich hatte außer dem Wellring nur einen dünnen "Folienring" daneben. Und eben diese beiden kann man nur VOR dem Zusammenbau dazwischenschieben...


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Oktober 2012)

die löcher sind eleganter als ne größere inbusaufnahme. zudem kannst du es öfter probieren falls das teil mal fest sitzt, beim inbus haste ja nur "einen" versuch. ansonsten isses nur optik


----------



## simdiem (24. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Es "konvertiert" eine 135x12 Nabe um sie mit QuickRelease zu nutzen. Von daher, sollte es mit deinem Adapterkit funzen.



Hey, 

danke dir für deine Antwort. Und Quick Release bedeutet in dem Fall Schnellspanner, oder?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## der_erce (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe


----------



## simdiem (25. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hoffe



Alles klar, ich danke dir!! ( Habe gerade auch nochmal google bemüht )

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (25. Oktober 2012)

Schön dass ich helfen konnte


----------



## Fredpat (25. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Kann man so sagen, da ich den Austausch-Umwerfer ja von Canyon bekommen habe.


Es gibt einfach zu viele Umwerfer. Ist das dieser hier, den du bekommen hast?
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...fer-S3-Montage-Bottum-Pull-3-fach--22329.html

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## DoubleU (25. Oktober 2012)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach zu viele Umwerfer. Ist das dieser hier, den du bekommen hast?
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...fer-S3-Montage-Bottum-Pull-3-fach--22329.html



Ja, exakt der.


----------



## mazola01 (25. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr auch ein knarzen aus dem Dämpferbereich? Hab den trackflip gefettet... Jetzt ist es aber wieder da ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (25. Oktober 2012)

knarzen oder knacken. Reproduzierbar? wenn ja, wie? Gib uns mal Infos.


----------



## mazola01 (25. Oktober 2012)

Beim einfedern. Wenn ich bergauf fahre höre ich es.... Allerdings unregelmäßig. Ist ähnlich dem sattelstützenknarzen, wenn keine Paste oder kein Fett drauf ist. Ich dachte das es ev. Eine bekannte Stelle gibt.


----------



## othu (25. Oktober 2012)

CCDB verbaut? Ja: Die Feder reibt an dem grauen Kunststoffschutz


----------



## bonny-m (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 

Habe das selbe Problem. Gib es da Abhilfe


----------



## simdiem (25. Oktober 2012)

Kunststoffbauteil wegmachen und gut is.


----------



## bonny-m (25. Oktober 2012)

Geht dass beim CCDB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (25. Oktober 2012)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Geht dass beim CCDB


Quasi gesagt geht das nur beim CCDB, weil nur der Dämpfer an der Stelle so ein dämliches Plastikteil aufgepresst hat.


----------



## christophersch (25. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Kunststoffbauteil wegmachen und gut is.



HAAALT STOP! 
Macht das bloß nicht! Das Ding hat einen Sinn!
Sieht zwar ohne schöner aus, aber wenn das Ding ab ist, hobelt die Feder direkt auf dem Gewinde. Das ist nicht gut.

*Edit* Abhilfe schafft etwas Fett auf dem Plastikschutz und Federvorspannung verringern


----------



## simdiem (25. Oktober 2012)

Er kann den Klump auch wegmachen, die überlange dämliche CC-Feder rausschmeißen, eine K9 Industries Stahlfeder in passender Stärke und die dazugehörigen Reduzieradapter kaufen. Dann schleift auch nix mehr. Dank 38mm Innendurchmesser, Imho die sauberste Variante. 

Btw. mit den K9 Adaptern könnte er auch ne Vivid Stahl oder Titanfeder fahren. 

Hier gibts das ganze K9 Zeugs: http://www.batwheels.de/Daempferfedern-Zubehoer

Die Feder gibts in der teuren und leichteren Race Version, oder günstiger und damit schwerer in der Performance Serie.



Auch muss ich sagen, dass es mich das mit dem Plastikschutz und den liederlichen Verstellknöpfen sehr ärgert. Bei einem Dämpfer in der Preisklasse ist diese Art der Konstruktion und "Qualität" absoluter Pfusch und ein Frechheit.

Abgesehen davon, arbeitet der Dämpfer aber geil.


----------



## christophersch (25. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Er kann den Klump auch wegmachen, die überlange dämliche CC-Feder rausschmeißen, eine K9 Industries Stahlfeder in passender Stärke und die dazugehörigen Reduzieradapter kaufen. Dann schleift auch nix mehr. Dank 38mm Innendurchmesser, Imho die sauberste Variante.
> 
> Btw. mit den K9 Adaptern könnte er auch ne Vivid Stahl oder Titanfeder fahren.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt natürlich. Und schöner aussehen würde es auch.
Aber CC Feder braucht definitiv den Plastikschutz in dem Dämpfer. Da führt nichts dran vorbei. Außer deine Lösungen natürlich.


----------



## simdiem (25. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Und schöner aussehen würde es auch.
> Aber CC Feder braucht definitiv den Plastikschutz in dem Dämpfer. Da führt nichts dran vorbei. Außer deine Lösungen natürlich.



Gut, dass du das erwähnt hast. Mir war nicht bewusst, es selbst mit der CC Feder am Gewinde schleift, wenn man die Kunststoffhülle entfernt hat. Ich hatte versucht, durch "Anpassen" der untersten Federwindungen, eine Fox Feder im CCDB zu fahren. Natürllich ohne das Plastikdingens, weil sonst die Feder nicht drübergerutscht wäre. Die Feder hat im nicht komprimiertem Zustand niergends angelegen. Allerdings beim einfedern dann am Gewinde geschliffen, da sie sich scheinbar nicht ganz linear zur Federachse komprimiert.  

Jetzt weißte auch den Grund, warum ich auf die K9 Feder umgestiegen bin . Achja und von K9 gibts auch ein hübsches Axiallager.  Fährt sich echt gut


----------



## christophersch (25. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Gut, dass du das erwähnt hast. Mir war nicht bewusst, es selbst mit der CC Feder am Gewinde schleift, wenn man die Kunststoffhülle entfernt hat. Ich hatte versucht, durch "Anpassen" der untersten Federwindungen, eine Fox Feder im CCDB zu fahren. Natürllich ohne das Plastikdingens, weil sonst die Feder nicht drübergerutscht wäre. Die Feder hat im nicht komprimiertem Zustand niergends angelegen. Allerdings beim einfedern dann am Gewinde geschliffen, da sie sich scheinbar nicht ganz linear zur Federachse komprimiert.
> 
> Jetzt weißte auch den Grund, warum ich auf die K9 Feder umgestiegen bin . Achja und von K9 gibts auch ein hübsches Axiallager.  Fährt sich echt gut



Wenn ich es mir nochmal aussuchen könnte, würde ich auch eine k9 Feder plus axiallager nehmen. Zumal die ja ähnlich leicht wie die Titanfedern sein sollen.

Nur hatte ein Kumpel eben diese passende Cane Creek Titanfedern übrig und ich habe sie für 200 bekommen. Statt 350 im Normalverkauf. 

Im Moment passts eigentlich auch und tauschen werde ich nicht. Wenns Geld wieder da ist, kommt lieber mal ein P.Slope oder Stive. Ml schauen...


----------



## simdiem (26. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir nochmal aussuchen könnte, würde ich auch eine k9 Feder plus axiallager nehmen. Zumal die ja ähnlich leicht wie die Titanfedern sein sollen.
> 
> Nur hatte ein Kumpel eben diese passende Cane Creek Titanfedern übrig und ich habe sie für 200 bekommen. Statt 350 im Normalverkauf.
> 
> Im Moment passts eigentlich auch und tauschen werde ich nicht. Wenns Geld wieder da ist, kommt lieber mal ein P.Slope oder Stive. Ml schauen...



Was wiegt denn deine Titanfeder bei welcher Federrate?


----------



## Topanga (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wo wir gerade bei Komponenten für das FRX sind:

Die eingebaute Hussefelt Kurbel gefällt mir nicht, hat jemand schon die ZEE Kurbel eingebaut? Taugt die was, oder soll ich besser auch eine XT Kurbel nehmen? ZEE würde halt zur Bremse passen. Wenn XT welches Kettenblatt 36er hat sich bewährt?

Gruß
Jo



P.S.
Brauche eine weichere Feder für den Fox Dämpfer. 350 oder 300er
Im Bikemarkt sind im Moment keine angeboten - hat jemand noch eine unterm Bett liegen, die er verkaufen möchte? ( oder Tausch gegen eine unbenutzte 400er)


----------



## christophersch (26. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn deine Titanfeder bei welcher Federrate?



300g bei 300x3.0


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Oktober 2012)

hast du mal ein aktuelles bild von deinem rad mit axiallager und k9 feder? at sim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (26. Oktober 2012)

Topanga schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo wir gerade bei Komponenten für das FRX sind:
> 
> ...



Zee Kurbel hat mMn noch niemand ausprobiert. Aber da kann ich mich auch täuschen. 
Da Shimano Kurbeln eigentlich alle Top sind, hängt es nur von deinem Geschmack ab. 

Ich habe mir gestern ein 34er Kettenblatt aus dem Bikemarkt gekauft. Wollte ich mal ausprobieren und dann ggf. den Taco weglassen. Aber 36er ist schon sehr gut.

Andere Federn habe ich nicht. Zumindest keine weichere.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2012)

Die ZEE Kurbel scheint ähnlich der Deore NICHT hohlgeschmiedet zu sein. Da kann man dann auch eine Deore nehmen. 
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...WiBrdK_AKzTZoeEEg&sig2=cC-itxbnT2XIsM57D9N_yw

(sorry nur google-link)


----------



## Chris_360 (26. Oktober 2012)

Was ist beim ccdb bei den bushings besser canyon oder standard ccdb? 

Canyon hat zum jahresanfang den ccdb jahrgang 2011 mit eigenen bushing verbaut und dann später den jahrgang 2012 mit den standard cc montiert. Beim umbau meines frx von klein auf groß bin ich darüber gestolpert.


----------



## othu (26. Oktober 2012)

www.huber-bushings.com ist am besten


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Oktober 2012)

Nothing like a huber.
Go for it.


----------



## rmfausi (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch für Huber Buchsen, an meinem Nerve XC sind sie drin und ich muss sagen . Wenn das neue Torque da ist werde ich auch wechseln.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## luxaltera (27. Oktober 2012)

hab am AM (Rotwild X1) auch Huber Buchsen und hab mir die jetzt auch wieder fürs FRX bestellt. sitzt einfach besser und macht nen solideren eindruck. Beim Rotwild hab ich auch echt einen unterschied im einfederverhalten gemerkt, schnellere schläge wurden viel effektiver absorbiert, der dämpfer konnte schneller arbeiten... kann die nur empfehlen.


----------



## Type53 (28. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Neues aus Büttenwarder, err vom 3-Fach-Umwerfer:
> 
> Die ausstehende Probefahrt vorbehalten hat alles geklappt und die Kiste ist nun alleine durch Austausch des 2-fach-Umwerfers mit dem X0 S3 44 3-fach Umwerfer kplt. schleiffrei. Das ging mit einem gekürzten Inbus sogar ohne Kurbeldemontage. Man  kann den Umwerfer ohnehin etwas nach hinten kippen, weil die Löcher entweder im Umwerfer und/oder auf der Montageplatte nicht exakt masshaltig zu den Schrauben sind. Ich bin jetzt im nachhinein  gar nicht sicher ob das nicht auch das Problem mit dem 2-fach Umwerfer  gelöst oder wenigstens reduziert hätte (das könnte die unterschiedlichen  Owner-Berichte was die größe des Schleif-Problems angeht hier im thread erklären). Der Sichtkontakt sagt jedenfalls da kann auf keinen Fall mehr etwas schleifen. Sofern es also im Echtbetreib auch sauber  schaltet scheint nun alles roger zu sein. Das wäre Top und ein langes Ärgernis wird endlich gut.



Hallo,
habs grad ausprobiert; Der Umwerfer war schon ganz nach hinten gekippt. Die Einstellung mittels der 2Schrauben lösen das Problem also nicht

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## prof.66 (31. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen was fuer ein umwerfer ich am 2010 frx fahren kann ? Brauch ich da auch ein etype oder einen anderen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taikobo (31. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Ja, exakt der.



Du hast das bike nicht einschicken müssen oder ? -.-


----------



## DoubleU (31. Oktober 2012)

Taikobo schrieb:


> Du hast das bike nicht einschicken müssen oder ? -.-



Nee, das konnte ich trotz der 1. Standard-Antwort von Canyon, die genau das forderte, zum Vorteil beider Seiten, abwehren.


----------



## Taikobo (31. Oktober 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Nee, das konnte ich trotz der 1. Standard-Antwort von Canyon, die genau das forderte, zum Vorteil beider Seiten, abwehren.



Und wie ? .

Ich hab denen sogar angeboten einfach den Wechsler zu schicken und sie schicken mir dann Wochen später nen 3 er -.-


----------



## DoubleU (31. Oktober 2012)

Taikobo schrieb:


> Und wie ? .
> 
> Ich hab denen sogar angeboten einfach den Wechsler zu schicken und sie schicken mir dann Wochen später nen 3 er -.-



Auf nicht diplomatisch übersetzt hab ich denen gesagt, daß das völliger Schwachsinn/uneffektiv ist und dem Problem und dessen Lösung nicht gerecht wird, da sie ja vor Ort selber FRX-Bikes haben um das Problem nachzuvollziehen und erst einmal zentral zu lösen und keiner dafür wochenlang auf sein Bike verzichten muss (das war noch zu dem Zeitpunkt als die versucht haben das Problem als Einzelfall abzutun). Wenn die sich stur stellen und du mich als Referenz brauchst meld dich per PN und ich geb dir Name und/oder Kundennummer.


----------



## Get_down (2. November 2012)

*hust* Werbung *hust*
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/64531-canyon-torque-frx-6-0-rahmen


----------



## simdiem (2. November 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> 300g bei 300x3.0



^^ dann fahren wir dieselbe Federhärte. Die K9 Race Stahlfeder in 300lbs wiegt 360 gramm. Das Axiallager wiegt 39 gramm.



dia-mandt schrieb:


> hast du mal ein aktuelles bild von deinem rad mit axiallager und k9 feder? at sim



aktuelles Bild vom Rad gibts, sobald mal wieder die Sonne scheint. Ein Photo vom Dämpfer mit Axiallager habe ich für dich. http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/y7/7f/y77f7i5w7th2/original_IMG_20121026_174612.jpg?0

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (2. November 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> ....sobald mal wieder die Sonne scheint.



Apropos: wie sieht es bei euch eigentlich mit Off-Season fahren aus? Habt ihr da "oben" eigentlich schon Schnee?

schöner Dämpfer  Auch die Feder schaut top aus!


----------



## Kev_in (3. November 2012)

mit wie viel Nm wird der dämpferbolzen am trackflip angezogen?


----------



## christophersch (3. November 2012)

Kev_in schrieb:


> mit wie viel Nm wird der dämpferbolzen am trackflip angezogen?



Handwarm. Dafür braucht's mMn keine feste Angabe. Schau einfach hin und wieder rauf, da er sich gerne löst.


----------



## DoubleU (3. November 2012)

Ich meine es sind 12 Nm lt. Canyon. Nahezu sicher jetzt aus dem Kopf.


----------



## dia-mandt (3. November 2012)

Die axiallager sind echt schön flach.
Bringt das was oder hast du das gefühl, dass das wie bei kashima ist.....also das man es nicht wirklich bemerkt.


----------



## othu (3. November 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Ich meine es sind 12 Nm lt. Canyon. Nahezu sicher jetzt aus dem Kopf.



stimmt laut frx explosionszeichung


----------



## LordLinchpin (3. November 2012)

wenn noch jemand nen sorglosrahmen sucht http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/62622


----------



## Kev_in (4. November 2012)

den 2013er Frx rahmen gibts wohl gar nicht mehr einzeln zu kaufen


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. November 2012)

falls noch einer passende deemax für sein rad braucht, gebe meine ab, findet ihr bei meinen anzeigen


----------



## dia-mandt (4. November 2012)

Warum muss das frx gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (4. November 2012)

neues auto ist wichtiger, manchmal muss man prioritäten setzen wie es so schön heißt. deswegen fliegt ne ganze menge raus und es wird noch mehr (die dora zb ist dann auch übrig...)


----------



## dia-mandt (4. November 2012)

Ok. Dachte schon es gefällt dir nicht mehr.
Kommst ja eh wieder schnell an eins ran, wenn du eins brauchst. Sitzt ja an der quelle


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. November 2012)

das rad selbst is echt gut, vorallem jetzt wo wirklich alles optimiert ist was probleme machen kann. aber wie du schon sagtest, wenn ich wieder eins haben will gehts schnell. als nächstes kommt erstmal n nerve am, ist hier in ko einfach sinnvoller. und es ist billiger


----------



## othu (5. November 2012)

Kev_in schrieb:


> den 2013er Frx rahmen gibts wohl gar nicht mehr einzeln zu kaufen



Canyon bietet scheinbar gar keine Framekits mehr an?!


----------



## der_erce (5. November 2012)

> Hallo, wie ich jetzt erfahren habe, wurde inzwischen die Entscheidung bzgl. der Rahmen getroffen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch den Beitrag meines Kollegen Niels, der vorhin auf Deine Anfrage geanwtortet hat, gelöscht. Wir sind gerade dabei die ausgewählten Framesets für die Webseite zu spezifizieren, Bilder & Produkttexte einzupflegen und hoffen, dass wir im Laufe der Woche damit online gehen können. Es dauert also nicht mehr lang, bis Du die neuen Rahmen bestellen kannst. Viele Grüße Robert



Das war vom 29.10.2012 auf der Facebook-Seite von Canyon. Also kommen wohl doch Frame-Sets.


----------



## dia-mandt (6. November 2012)

habe gerade mal gesehen, dass das 2013er frx mit der boxxer worldcup und dem vivid air trotz dh pellen nur 16,3kg wiegt.
plus pedale bekommt man das dann mit fr reifen trotzdem an die 15kg grenze...das ist krass für ein big bike.
da sieht man mal, was luftfederelemente am gewicht nach unten schrauben.


----------



## KonaStinkyFan (6. November 2012)

@othu 
Welche Titanfeder hast bei deinem Rad, am CCDB verbaut? Und passt die einfach so oder muss ich da noch etwas verändern? Nicht das da irgentetwas schleift oder so..habe überlegt mir auch eine zuzulegen


----------



## christophersch (6. November 2012)

KonaStinkyFan schrieb:


> @othu
> Welche Titanfeder hast bei deinem Rad, am CCDB verbaut? Und passt die einfach so oder muss ich da noch etwas verändern? Nicht das da irgentetwas schleift oder so..habe überlegt mir auch eine zuzulegen



Guck mal die letzten Seiten nach. Da wurde ausführlich darüber gesprochen. Fazit war: CC Ti nur mit Plastikschutz, besser und nur etwas schwerer ist eine K9 Stahlfeder in "Performance". Gewicht fast auf Ti Niveau und mit unter 100 erschwinglich. Dazu noch ein Axiallager, dann kann der Plastikschutz auch weg


----------



## othu (7. November 2012)

@KonaStinkyFan: 

Nukeproof Ti 3 x 450

Hat genau den gleichen Innendurchmesser wie die CC Stahlfeder, hat sich aber wie oben geschrieben schon leicht im Plasteschutz verewigt, wobei ich das nicht schlimm finde, gehört habe ich bisher auch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topanga (7. November 2012)

Hallo,

Frage an die FRX / Dämpfer Spezialisten. Ist ein Vivid R2C mit Tune M/L für das FRX geeignet? 

Gruß
Jo


----------



## othu (7. November 2012)

Was wiegst du und was willst du fahren? 185 oder 203 Einstellung?

Sollte aber gehen, wenn nicht kostet umbauen auf MM oder LL 40Euro bei Sport Import und ist innerhalb von 3 Werktagen wieder bei dir.


----------



## Topanga (7. November 2012)

Danke othu,

Gewicht netto 64kg. Die Umbaukosten sind ja überschaubar.


----------



## othu (7. November 2012)

Jo, das sollte dann gehen, in der 185er Einstellung ev. einen Tick besser als in der 203, ansonsten wie gesagt einfach anpassen lassen.


----------



## X-Fire (8. November 2012)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zur fox 40 von 2012

Welches Setup fahrt ihr bei der Gabel bei welchem Gewicht? 

Gefühlt geht meine Gabel schon sehr gut, nur letztens bin ich kurz mit dem Bike von nem Kumpel gefahren mit ner 888 von 2012. Bei langsamen Passagen ist es mit der 888 deutlich angenehmer, da diese viel feiner anspricht. 

Ich habe jetzt die Vorspannung komplett auf - , High und Low Speed Druckstufe auch komplett auf - und komme trotzdem gerade mal auf 4cm SAG. Ich wiege ohne Ausrüstung um die 76kg. Normal sollte ja im Originalzustand die blaue Feder drin sein und das sollte vom Gewicht ja schon passen. Den kompletten Federweg nutze ich allerdings auch nicht aus. Da muss ich aber mal nachmessen wenn ich das nächste mal fahren gehe. 

Habe schon gelesen, dass die Gabel erstmal eine Weile eingefahren werden muss. Ich war leider den kompletten Sommer über verletzt, so dass ich nur 3mal in nem Bikepark war und vielleicht 20mal den Hometrail gefahren bin.

Ist natürlich ne Top Gabel, aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so ein großer Unterschied zu der 888 ist.


----------



## dia-mandt (8. November 2012)

also man kann das set-up von anderen personen nicht auf sich beziehen, da jeder anders fährt und daher auch ein anderes set-up braucht, aber...:

die feder ist zu hart für dich, denn ich fahre die blaue mit 90kg.
das ist da wie bei rock shox...immer eine nummer weicher sollte dann passen.

keine low/highspeed druckstufe....also federt deine gabel nur. du fährst keine dämpfung.
das macht null sinn. dämpfung ist da um genutzt zu werden.

die 888 kann man nicht vergleichen. die steht einfach noch mal auf einem anderen level was das ansprechverhalten betrifft.
aber wenn du die weichere feder verbaust und die dämpfung dann auch nutzt, wirst du sehen, dass die gabel sich ganz anders (besser) fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (8. November 2012)

ok das habe ich mir fast gedacht. habe mir ja auch gedacht, das macht keinen sinn wenn ich die druckstufe komplett raus nehme. dann werd ich mir mal noch ne andere feder besorgen


----------



## christophersch (8. November 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> ok das habe ich mir fast gedacht. habe mir ja auch gedacht, das macht keinen sinn wenn ich die druckstufe komplett raus nehme. dann werd ich mir mal noch ne andere feder besorgen





lieber etwas weicher und mit Dämpfung. Obwohl meine pers. Vorlieben auch noch mal anders sind. Ich kann die 888 überhaupt nicht ab. Die ist mir deutlich zu weich und ich hab gefühlt deutlich weniger Feedback als mit der 40`. Zudem fahre ich an der Front lieber etwas höher im Federweg.

Ich selbst wiege mit Ausrüstung 75kg und komme mit der blauen gut klar. Ich fahre zZ 4Klicks HS und 12Klicks LS Druckstufe. Keine Vorspannung und 9Klicks Rebound. Passt mit sehr sehr gut  Allerdings auch eher Freeride als Downhill.

cheers
-Christopher


----------



## dia-mandt (8. November 2012)

Such doch einfach mal im bikemarkt nach ner weicheren stahlfeder.
Wenn die dann passt, kannst du immernoch ne ti-feder kaufen.
Oder evtl dann die blaue ti gegen ne weichere tauschen.


----------



## X-Fire (8. November 2012)

die saison ist ja jetzt eh vorbei. die paar mal aufm hometrail werd ich noch so fahren. werd aber nochmal bisschen am setup rumspielen und mal schauen ob ich günstig ne weichere feder zum testen bekomme. danke

die 888 ist mir auch ein tick zu weich. ich bin aber jahrelang ne alte 888 gefahren. kann auch sein dass ich mich erst noch mehr an die fox gewöhnen muss.


----------



## othu (10. November 2012)

post war da:


----------



## Nduro (10. November 2012)

Ich glaube das wird gut.


Du machst dir echt viel Mühe mit dem Bike .


----------



## simdiem (10. November 2012)

@othu

Sieht sehr gut aus. Wo hast du es machen lassen? Bei easyelox? Hast du schon die Lager wieder eingepresst? Falls ja, wie sind die Passungen noch genug Übermaß für einen Presssitz vorhanden?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## othu (10. November 2012)

Ja, Easyelox, Lager sind schon wieder drin, Lausitz ist okay, jedenfalls kann ich keinen Unterschied mit dem Digital messschieber messen.


----------



## simdiem (10. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ja, Easyelox, Lager sind schon wieder drin, Lausitz ist okay, jedenfalls kann ich keinen Unterschied mit dem Digital messschieber messen.



Super, das ist die Antwort die ich gesucht habe!!!


----------



## sunman (11. November 2012)

Gibts mittlerweile eigentlich eine gescheite Lösung für die oberer Dämpferschraube ?
 Ich wollte heute den Dämpfer an meinem Dropzone ausbauen und die Schraube war schon wieder so fest dass es den Kopf rundgedreht hat.
 Hatte das ganze schonmal und hatte dieses mal extra kein Loctide genommen und auch mim Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen. Kann doch nich sein das ich mir jedes mal wenn ich den Dämpfer rausbauen will
 mir ne neue extra weiche Aluschraube von Canyon bestellen darf und dann auch noch für 20g Schräuchen 6 Porto zahle....  Gibts irgentwo Stahlschrauben ? Ich mein die paar Gramm sind ja ma sowas von egal oder zieht ihr die mit weniger Nm an ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (11. November 2012)

Es hilft sehr, wenn du während du schraubst, auf den Kopf des Inbusschlüsselst klopfst. Durch die Vibration geht die Schraube dann besser raus. Anständiges Werkzeug vorausgesetzt.


----------



## simdiem (11. November 2012)

Ich zieh die Schraube nie mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel an. Sondern nur Handwarm! Das ist weniger als Handfest. Sie hat sich noch nie festgefressen und ich habe sie noch nie rundgedreht. Und ich wechsle sehr oft den Dämpfer... 
Wenns interessiert, kann ich prüfen, mit wieviel Nm ich anziehe.


----------



## luxaltera (11. November 2012)

wär mal was wenn die einer anfertigen könnte... aus titan oder stahl, ich trau dem ding auch nicht übern weg. titan wäre irre. Is doch eigentlich nur ne linsenkopfschraube oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2012)

Verdammt, ich hatte in den letzten Wochen wenig Zeit für Forum etc. deshalb hatte ich hier nie reingeschaut und musste gerade 1 Monat nachlesen  Daher habe ich mal meine Antwort thematisch sortiert und gesplittet, dass ich niemanden mit einem riesigen Antwort-Klotz erschlage  Man möge mir den vielen Text verzeihen, aber ich möchte bei einigen Sachen die Diskussion gerne am Laufen halten...


*FRX allgemein:*



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie du das schaffen möchtest.
> Ein "all in one bike" hat die bikeindustrie in den letzten 20jahren nicht auf die räder gestellt
> Aber wenn du eh nicht im bikepark bereich abgehen willst, dann reichen ja 160mm und da gibt es ja einige gute bikes.
> Speci enduro z.b.


Kommt immer drauf an, was "all" für einen bedeutet... also für MICH schafft das FRX diesen Spagat definitiv sehr gut, wenn nicht sogar perfekt  Das Speci Enduro (ich bin schon mehrere gefahren) finde ich da übrigens deutlich unterlegen. Es geht zwar auch gut bergab, es liegt aber erstens nicht so satt wie das FRX und ist trotzdem weniger wendig. Außerdem sackt der Hinterbau beim bergauf fahren stark ein, man tritt gefühlt irgendwie "nach vorne", das finde ich sehr unangenehm. Beim Evo mit Stahlfeder Dämpfer könnte das etwas besser sein, das konnte ich noch nicht testen.

Ich bin letztens mit User anulu (auch gelegentlich hier unterwegs) mit dem FRX eine richtige XC-Tour gefahren, er mit Torque ES mit 180er Lyrik und DHX Coil. Ich bin die selbe Runde schon vor vielen Jahren mit meinem XC-Fully und zwischenzeitlich mehrmals mit meinem Hardtail und auch schon mit meinem alten Tourenfreerider (Duncon Tosa Inu) gefahren. Ich muss sagen, mit dem FRX war es bisher mit Abstand am besten  Das ist ein 45km Rundkurs um einen Ort im Pfälzerwald (Felsenwanderweg Rodalben), der zu 95% auf Singletrails läuft und das Höhenprofil einer Achterbahn aufweist (gesamt ~1200Hm), mit gefühlten tausend Steigungswechseln und generell bis auf ein paar felsige Passagen und Treppen purer Flow. Durch den antriebsneutralen Hinterbau konnte ich in jeder Lage effizient genug treten (nur mit dem Schalten kommt man manchmal kaum nach ) und hatte durch den potenten aber nicht zu weichen Hinterbau genug Reserven, um vieles einfach im Sitzen zu fahren, denn bei so einem Höhenprofil, wo man ständig die kurzen, teils giftigen Gegenanstiege mit Kraft im Stehen hoch tritt, muss man seine Kondition gut einteilen, sonst fällt man vom Rad, ehe man die Hälfte geschafft hat  So absurd es auch sein mag, ich kann mir *für mich* aktuell kein besseres Tourenrad als das FRX vorstellen...




othu schrieb:


> Man hätte das normale Torque auch aus dem Programm nehmen können und den FRX Rahmen mit Luftgedönse als Enduro/Freerider und mit Stahlgedönse als Downhill anbieten können.
> Ich finde den Rahmen flexibler und sinnvoller als den Torque Rahmen, auch fürs hochtreten.


Japp, kann ich absolut bestätigen! Die normalen Torque Modelle haben immer noch für Toureneinsatz lächerlich flache Sitzwinkel, der Unterschied zum FRX ist da DEUTLICH spürbar. Da der Hinterbau mit dem Vivid Coil genau so wenig wippt, wie der meines alten Torque (nämlich nicht einen Millimeter im Sitzen!), kann ich nur sagen, das FRX ist die optimale Tourenmaschine für anspruchsvolle Strecken ist 
Mein Kumpel, der jetzt meinen FR Rahmen fährt, sagt übrigens Ähnliches über das Strive im Vergleich zum Torque... da dessen Hinterbau grauenhaft unsensibel ist, wenn man ihn so abstimmt, dass er nicht ständig durchschlägt, fährt er jetzt (mit sensiblem aber nicht wippenden Vivid) deutlich entspannter bergauf - mit dem 2kg schwereren Bike mit deutlich ungeeigneterer Geometrie. Also könnte man im Prinzip sowohl das Strive als auch das normale Torque einfach durch verschiedene FRX-Aufbauten ersetzen und es würde (mir) nichts fehlen 




Nill schrieb:


> IST DAS Speedzone eigentlich mit Klarlack überzogen ?


Wie schon geschrieben wurde: ja. Es scheint mir, als wäre der Lack nicht so robust wie der auf dem alten FR, habe mittlerweile schon einige Macken drin (am Oberrohr von den Schützern). Stört zum Glück bei raw gar nicht 




simdiem schrieb:


> Darüber wollte ich gerne mal diskutieren. Ein nochmals um ein Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel.
> Was soll der bringen?
> Ist dies überhaupt sinnvoll?
> Wie sieht es mit der Tourenfähigkeit aus?


Also mir persönlich reicht die 64° Einstellung auch für Bikepark bestens aus. Ich vermute im Umkehrschluss eher, dass mir das zum Touren dauerhaft zu flach wäre. Möglich sicher, aber ich behaupte mal, dass das beim 2012er doch die bessere Lösung für Enduro + FR Einsatz ist. Ich habe selbst auf der 65er Einstellung an manchen steilen Anstiegen schon deutlich gemerkt, dass die Front eine stärkere Kipp-Neigung hatte, das zu stabilisieren ist einfach ein unnötiger Kraftaufwand, den man in dem Moment nicht gebrauchen kann. Ok, ich hab ja mittels U-Turn eh nochmal ne zusätzliche 2°-Verstelloption 




Nico Laus schrieb:


> Mmn wird es langsam Zeit für einen neuen Rahmen. Die Torque-Kuh wurde zu Genüge gemolken.


Wieso das? Weil die Optik langsam langweilig wird...? Blödsinn!! Nicht umsonst ist das Rad auch nach all den Jahren immer noch so beliebt und ich bin der Meinung, dass viele neuere Entwicklungen dem Torque-Konzept nicht das Wasser reichen können, also wozu ein so gutes Konzept einstampfen?




der_erce schrieb:


> Seen on Trail war ursprünglich deshalb gewählt, weil Smubob offensichtlich die 2012er FRX damals schon irgendwo bei Tests auf der Strecke sah...so zumindest hat sich mir das erschlossen.


Naja, der ursprüngliche Grund, warum ich den Thread eröffnet habe, ist ja längst hinfällig. Dass sich das hier als eine Art FRX-Unterforum entwickelt hat, hätte ich nicht gedacht und es hat mich anfangs auch gewundert, ich finde es aber ansich ganz nett 




dr.juggles schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich den bock etwas leichter?
> der LRS ist sackschwer, was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen?





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Der lrs wiegt nackt 2200gr. Sackschwer ist anders.
> Würde eher an reifen/schläuchen/kurbel sparen. Da geht schnell ein kilo und mehr weg!!





dr.juggles schrieb:


> werde evtl mal ne andere kurbel und sattelstütze/sattel ausprobieren.


Extrem schwer ist der LRS mit ~2,25kg echt nicht, er hält ja auch einiges aus. Allerdings ist er in der Tat unnötig schwer, da man etwas vergleichbar haltbares durchaus auch mit 400g weniger aufbauen kann. Kommt halt drauf an, wie man fährt und was man bereit ist für einen LRS auszugeben... so ein 400g leichterer LRS kostet locker ab 500 aufwärts, wenn man den nicht selbst aufbauen kann. Bei meinem Touren-LRS (Hope + Supra 30) haben die Einzelteile fast 400 gekostet...
Ob man an den Reifen spart ist Geschmacksache... wenn man niedrige Luftdrücke fahren will oder in Sachen Pannensicherheit einfach weit auf der sicheren Seite sein will, gehen DH-Reifen durchaus in Ordnung. Die Schläuche habe ich nicht gewogen, aber extrem schwer waren die vom Gefühl her auch nicht, wobei man mit z. B. Schwalbe X-Light da sicher noch einiges rausholen kann.
Die Kurbel ist in der Tat ein ziemlicher Klotz (Kurbel mit Kettenblatt 784g, Lager 386g), da sparst du mit einer SLX und einem Alu-Blatt locker 400g.
Bei Sattel + Stütze ist sooo viel auch nicht zu holen, die wiegen zusammen 434g. Meine Thomson Elite in 330mm Länge wiegt zusammen mit dem recht leichten SLR XC 396g... also da würdest du eine recht geringe Ersparnis verhältnismäßig teuer bezahlen. Ich habe die ganzen Gewichte in einer Exceltabelle eigetragen, sowohl die meines Aufbaus als auch die der Originalteile. Die größten Unterschiede bei mir:
- Gabel: 600g, aber nicht jeder will in so einem Rad eine Lyrik fahren
- LRS: fast 500g, aber eben der Touren-LRS, wobei der je nach Fahrweise auf für Park ginge
- Reifen: 650g, Schwalbe FR statt Maxxis DH
- Kurbel: nur 225g wegen 2 Kettenblättern + Bash
- KeFü: 150g, aber halt 1-fach Führung vs. nur Arm + Rolle, die LS1 ist aber trotzdem schwer (225g)
In Summe also um die 2kg leichter als vorher, aber auch mit deutlich verändertem Einsatzbereich. Mit Park-LRS (mit Schwalbe DH Reifen) ist es ~1kg schwerer...




simdiem schrieb:


> Super, das ist die Antwort die ich gesucht habe!!!


Aha, werden dann bei dir ein paar Sachen elox-gold?


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2012)

*Dämpfer/Reifen:*



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass der CCDB nicht das Optimum für´s FRX ist.
> Die Freeride hatte ja schon so etwas in die Richtung geschrieben.
> Das der Hinterbau bei schnellen Schlägen nicht gut funktionierte und sie das auch mit div. Einstellungen nicht hinbekommen haben.


Ich bin das Bike zwar (außer auf dem Parkplatz in Koblenz) noch nicht mit dem CCDB gefahren und dort eh mit viel zu harter Feder, aber anhand der Berichte der Leute die ihn fahren, kann ich mir das schon ganz gut vorstellen. Der Vivid ist ja vom Charakter her eher auf der straffen Seite, zwar so, dass er viel Federweg freigibt, wenn es nötig ist, aber eben ohne schwammig zu werden, so wie ich es bisher von anderen Dämpfern wie dem alten DHX oder dem Roco erlebt habe. Daher wäre ich auch mit dem RC4 vorsichtig... der ist zwar lange nicht mehr so ein Schwabbelteil wie der alte DHX, neigt aber auch leicht zum Versacken, ich glaube nicht, dass der im FRX Hinterbau richtig gut funktionieren wird. Wäre übrigens nicht der erste Hinterbau, in dem der Van besser geht als der DHX...




visualex schrieb:


> Ich wieg ca 84kg ohne Ausrüstung und schaff das auch nur knapp. Bisher kam ich ganz gut zurecht. So langsam überlege ich aber eine 350er mal auszuprobieren.
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand den Marzocchi Roco Air World Cup im FRX ausprobiert? Bisher hab ich den nur beim Tibor verbaut gesehen. Hab ein bisschen Sorge, dass der Hinterbau anfängt zu wippen.


Also ich wiege unter 70kg im Adamskostüm und mein Optimum liegt wohl irgendwo zwischen 300 und 350, je nach Trackflipeinstellung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine 350er Feder für dich fahrbar wäre.
Vom Roco würde ich Abstand nehmen, vor allem in der Air Variante. Ein Kumpel fährt einen Roco Coil im alten Torque, welches generell einen minimal strafferen Hinterbau hat als das FRX und der kann kaum vernünftig bergauf fahren, wenn er bei dem nicht die Druckstufe voll zu knallt (Quasi-Lockout). Der Roco Air im FRX dürfte dann eine ziemlich schwabbelige Angelegenheit sein. Ich finde eh, dass Marzocchi im Dämpfer-Bereich weit hinter den Konkurrenz her hinkt, wogegen die Gabeln sich sehr geschmeidig fahren. Mit gesponsorten Fahrern kannst du das übrigens nicht wirklich vergleichen, bei denen kann das komplette Innenleben ein anderes sein, als das, was du als normaler Endkunde kaufen kannst...




mazola01 schrieb:


> Bin ich zu dumm zum fahren oder sind die Reifen beim rockzone ein riesen Müll? Hab vorne schon auf Rubber Queen gewechselt. Fühlt sich mal ganz anders an. Hinten ist der Ardent drauf.... Das Ding driftet mir dauernd hinten weg. Glaub da kommt auch ne RQ drauf .... Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?


Minion und Ardent sind ne ziemliche Geschmacksache... ich kam mit dem Minion F vorne auch gar nicht zurecht und den Ardent habe ich mal am Bike eines Bekannten getestet, den fand ich auch unbrauchbar für alles außer furz-trockene und glatte Böden. Ich kann auch die Anmerkung von dia-mandt nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da er mir auch mit ordentlich Druck einfach zu wenig Kontrolle hatte. Den Wicked Will fand ich da um Welten besser, wenn der mal rutscht, fängt man ihn mit den Schulterstollen leicht wieder ein. Aber da fahren er und ich wohl einfach ZU unterschiedlich, denn auch den Hans Dampf fand ich nicht sehr überzeugend. RQ werde ich wohl spätestens nächste Saison mal zum Touren am FRX testen (vorraussichtlich Tubeless), habe die seit kurzem in 2.2 am Hardtail und da gefällt sie mir bisher gut. Ansonsten kommt das halt stark aufs Einsatzgebiet an... ich bin bisher mit Wicked Will und Muddy Mary sehr zufrieden. Im Trockenen zum Touren WW vo+hi (eigentlich fast das ganze Jahr über), bei Nässe nach Bedarf vo. oder vo+hi MM. Jeweils 2.35 FR, bei mir noch die alten Mischungen GG vo./TC hi. Meine Parkbereifung ist aktuell MM Vertstar vo./WW Trailstar hi., lief bei den bisher leider erst 2 Einsätzen prima.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2012)

*Lager/Schrauben:*



othu schrieb:


> Das Hauptlager hinter dem Innenlager...


Gutes Stichwort! Habe mich in Lac Blanc mit einem Canyon Mechaniker unterhalten, der mit User "Schnellerpeter" unterwegs war (der, bei dem ich mein Bike abgeholt hatte) und der meinte, dass man die Hauptlager unbedingt mit mehr Nm anziehen soll, als eigentlich angegeben ist, eher mit 16-18Nm, wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe. Das soll wohl bei den meisten FRX mit Knackgeräuschen die Ursache sein...




simdiem schrieb:


> Bei mir haben sie gut 90 km gehalten. Davon war ich ca 40km im Bikepark unterwegs. Dann hatten sie schon Spiel. Wer bietet mehr ^^


Ich biete weniger: Spiel schon im Auslieferungszustand 




sunman schrieb:


> Gibts mittlerweile eigentlich eine gescheite Lösung für die oberer Dämpferschraube ?
> Ich wollte heute den Dämpfer an meinem Dropzone ausbauen und die Schraube war schon wieder so fest dass es den Kopf rundgedreht hat.
> Hatte das ganze schonmal und hatte dieses mal extra kein Loctide genommen und auch mim Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen. Kann doch nich sein das ich mir jedes mal wenn ich den Dämpfer rausbauen will
> mir ne neue extra weiche Aluschraube von Canyon bestellen darf und dann auch noch für 20g Schräuchen 6 Porto zahle....  Gibts irgentwo Stahlschrauben ? Ich mein die paar Gramm sind ja ma sowas von egal oder zieht ihr die mit weniger Nm an ?


Ja, gibt es. Canyon hat - nach eigener Aussage - die Alu-Schrauben an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme vollständig durch Stahl ersetzt, also sollen angeblich mittlerweile alle Bikes mit der Stahl-Version ausgeliefert werden und auch das Einzelteil bekommt man auf Bestellung nur noch in Stahl. Die Schraube soll beim Einbau OHNE Loctite eingeschraubt werden und der konische Sitz des Kopfes soll leicht gefettet werden. Alles 1:1 Aussagen des Mannes an der Canyon Technik-Theke in der Werkstatt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2012)

*Umwerfer/Antrieb:*



othu schrieb:


> SLX665 ist auch mit viel basteln und dremeln nicht mit 22/36KB schleiffrei zu bekommen


Na du machst mir ja Mut.  Bisher habe ich durch eine Mischung aus Zeitmangel und Faulheit nichts weiter an der Baustelle getan. Eigentlich wollte ich den SLX Umwerfer aber auf jeden Fall behalten. In Sachen Umwerfer mag ich die Sram Teile einfach nicht...




DoubleU schrieb:


> Nach Auskunft von Canyon ist die Montageplatte exakt nach Vorgaben von SRAM bzgl. Winkel des Umwerfers zum Sitzrohr + allerlei anderen Maßen gefertigt worden und nach deren Meinung kein Fehler, obwohl man sich des Problems angeblich auch im Vorfeld bewusst war.
> ...
> However, was die mir angeboten haben und die nächsten Tage kommen wird ist erwartungsgemäß der gleiche Umwerfer in 3-fach


Super, wir haben alles nahc den Spezifikationen von Sram gefertig, wussten aber, das das eigentlich schei$$e ist, haben es aber trotzdem so gemacht. Was eine schwachsinnige Aussage! Fakt ist, dass mit einem PASSEND konstruierten Adapter auch ein normaler 2-fach Umwerfer passen MUSS, warum sie das nicht einfach tun, will mir nicht in den Kopf.
Ich finde es auch etwas schade, dass sie dich jetzt mit einem 3-fach Umwerfer abgespeist haben, denn das ist durch das weiter geformte Leitblech ein funktioneller Nachteil in mehrerlei Hinsicht, den ich nicht akzeptieren möchte. Ganz ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich auch die Hoffnung, dass du in der Sache am Ball bleibst und Canyon (gerne mit Hilfe von mir und hoffentlich auch einiger Anderer) dazu bringst, eine 100%ige Lösung zu liefern, da ich keine Lust habe, die Sache selbst nochmal in die Hand zu nehmen und zahlreiche Mails und Telefonate zu tätigen und schwachsinnige Antworten zu bekommen 




Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Um etwas konkreter zu werden: Bei jedem meiner Räder fängt die Kette an komische Sachen zu machen wenn man in komische Übersetzungen schaltet.
> Vorne kleines Kettenblatt und hinten siebter Gang ist nunmal einfach Schwachsinn, sowohl was Kettenlinie als auch Übersetzung angeht. Fährt man im Auto auch 90km/h indem man den Motor im ersten Gang bis auf 9000 U/min prügelt, oder schaltet man einfach in einen Gang der für die Geschwindigkeit vorgesehen ist?
> 
> Also was solls wenn die Kette am Umwerfer schleift in einem Gang den ich nicht brauche? Ist meiner Meinung nach einfach kein Konstruktions- sondern ein Bedienfehler ;-)


Dann muss ich dich leider mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen holen und dir sagen, dass due deine Schaltungen einfach nicht gescheit eingestellt hast oder irgendwas im Antriebsstrang nicht zusammen passt, sprich ein Bedien- oder Aufbaufehler.  Ich kann an meinen beiden MTBs (beide 2x9) *alle* Gänge ohne nennenswerte Probleme fahren. Bei groß/groß ist der Antrieb etwas lauter als normal und der Schaltwerkskäfig stark gespannt, aber auf ausnahmslos allen anderen Gängen funktioniert es einwandfrei. Der Vergleich kleines KB/kleines Ritzel mit einem kleinen Gang beim Auto ist purer Schwachsinn und hat nicht im Entferntesten etwas mit der Realität zu tun, es geht ja um das Verhältnis der Gesamtübersetzung, nicht darum, wie das zustande kommt. Ich fahre des Öfteren das kleine KB in Kombination mit kleinen Ritzeln und das funktioniert absolut prima, ich wüsste auch nicht, wieso das anders sein sollte. Der Schräglauf ist dabei durch die deutlich kleineren Durchmesser von KB + Ritzel und die geringere Kettenspannung übrigens nicht so schlimm wie bei groß/groß...!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2012)

*othu:* 



othu schrieb:


> ich hab es mit selbst Eloxieren versucht, dass ist aber mehr oder weniger in die Hose gegangen...


Ohje... aber hoffentlich nicht mit Schäden am Material?  Die schwarzen Teile sehen jedenfalls top aus 




othu schrieb:


> Gestern erste Tour mit dem FRX:
> 
> - geht ganz gut, ist aber schon recht kurz und gegenüber Scratch und ReignX sehr "verspielt", man könnte auch nervös sagen
> ...
> - brauche einen neuen Lenker mit mehr Rise, die Schalthebel knallen gegen das Unterrohr


Kurz, Nervös???  Das kann ich jetzt nun gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich finde, das FRX läuft super stabil und ruhig, vor allem auch bei Highspeed und vor allem verglichen mit dem alten Torque, das wirklich sehr kompakt ist und auch schneller etwas nervös wurde, aber auch das nur marginal. Relativ verspielt fährt sich das FRX aber trotzdem noch, und das ist auch gut so 
Das mit dem Lenker kenne ich  zum Glück habe ich den Gabelschaft erstmal so gelassen wie er war...!




othu schrieb:


> Dann dachte ich, ich wäre fertig: Irrtum!
> 
> 1. lief das Schalten auf das große KB mehr schlecht als recht, ging nur wenn ich den Trigger gedrückt hielt bis der Schaltvorgang durch war.
> Also musste ich die Auflagefläche des Umwerfers zum Umwerfer-Adapter um 1,5mm runterschleifen damit der Umwerfer mehr in Richtung großes Kettenblatt nach außen wandert.
> ...


1. SEHR komsich! Das kann ja nicht normal sein, wenn du die Position des Umwerfers nicht in einem unangemessen großen Rahmen verändert hast. 
2. Sorry, aber ich glaube, da hast du die Sache entweder echt verbastelt oder du hast den Umwerfer nicht richtig eingestellt... das müsste man doch so einstellen können, dass das nicht aufeinander schlägt. Oder sind die Sram Umwerfer da nicht so flexibel wie die Shimano?




othu schrieb:


> gestern mit nem Litevillefahrer das 601 getauscht, er meinte danach beide Räder führen sich doch sehr ähnlich


Das mag vielleicht bei der Geometrie noch hin kommen, aber die Hinterbauten sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Welten - auch wenn die Anlenkung auf den ersten Blick so ähnlich aussieht...




othu schrieb:


> 203 + FRX hinten ist eh so eine Sache, bis jetzt habe ich trotz ca. 15verschiedenen Adaptern keinen gefunden der ohne Unterlegscheiben passt.


Also mein Hope Adapter "H" passt gut, ich habe nur pro Schraube einen normale U-Scheibe drunter - genau wie dia-mandt. Aber ob der mit der wuchtigen Code zusammenpasst, weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## christophersch (11. November 2012)

Wow, was für ein Antwort-Blog! Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunman (11. November 2012)

Aber echt Smubob respect . 
Vor nich mal 3 Monaten wurde mir noch die Alu-Schraube verkauft ... 
Sollten sie aber jetzt echt auch ne Stahl Version haben wär ja super, gleich Canyon mal ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## dia-mandt (11. November 2012)

Das kannst du knicken.
Ich habe damals mit denen telefoniert und die haben wohl nur noch alu schrauben.
Ich würde mir auch gerne eine drehen lassen...am liebsten titan.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2012)

Naja, so wenig wie ich in den letzten Wochen Zeit fürs Forum hatte, so wenig Zeit war auch für Biken - dann muss ich wenigstens hier in Sachen Bike etwas aktiv sein zum Ausgleich  Bis auf eine kleine Runde vor zwei Wochen, bei der wir ganz oben auf unseren kleinen Bergen (max. 670 ÜNN) auf Schnee gefahren sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bin ich nur Kurzzstrecken und vereinzelte kleine Konditionsrunden gefahren 




sunman schrieb:


> Vor nich mal 3 Monaten wurde mir noch die Alu-Schraube verkauft ...
> Sollten sie aber jetzt echt auch ne Stahl Version haben wär ja super, gleich Canyon mal ne Mail schreiben.


Meins hat auch noch die Alu Schraube. Aber obwohl ich die schon mehrere Male auf hatte, ist die noch wie neu...! Ich habe allerdings auch immer SEHR aufgepasst.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das kannst du knicken.
> Ich habe damals mit denen telefoniert und die haben wohl nur noch alu schrauben.
> Ich würde mir auch gerne eine drehen lassen...am liebsten titan.


Hmm, laut dem Canyon Mitarbeiter an der Teileversorgung sollen angeblich keine Alu Schrauben mehr bei denen raus gehen. Wenn die nicht genug Stahl Schrauben für alle haben, werden sie die wohl vorrangig in die Bikes verbauen, statt sie einzeln zu verkaufen :-/


Ach übrigens, ich habe die Tage mal die Fotoalben der "Hausfotografen" aus Lac Blanc durchforstet und habe mich tatsächlich 2 mal gefunden. Sind leider beide recht unspektakulär... das hier noch mit dem alten Torque:







Das hier ist jetzt auch nicht der Brüller (vor allem, weil es eine der ersten Abfahrten war und ich noch nicht eingefahren war, deshalb nicht richtig abgezogen ) aber ich fand es trotzdem ganz gut getroffen, da hab ichs mir mal in Originalauflösung bestellt


----------



## luxaltera (12. November 2012)

Ich muss mal schauen ob da bei mir Alu oder Stahl verbaut ist. Meins ist ja noch relativ frisch...


----------



## christophersch (12. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Daher wäre ich auch mit dem RC4 vorsichtig... der ist zwar lange nicht mehr so ein Schwabbelteil wie der alte DHX, neigt aber auch leicht zum Versacken, ich glaube nicht, dass der im FRX Hinterbau richtig gut funktionieren wird.



jein. Ich fand den den RC4 im alten Frx eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ok, der CCDB  bietet schon mehr Feedback bei ähnlicher Hubausnutzung und ist auch etwas sensibler, trotzdem war der RC4 sehr verspielt und hat gut zum "alten" Frx Hinterbau gepasst. Meiner Meinung nach.

Sehr wichtig ist beim RC4 aber, dass man die richtige Federhärte wählt und bloß nicht zu weich fährt. Dann rauscht er gewaltig durch den Federweg und neigt ordentlich zum Durchsacken. Bei 25- knapp 30% Sag war er aber wirklich auf Top-Niveau




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vom Roco würde ich Abstand nehmen, vor allem in der Air Variante. Ein Kumpel fährt einen Roco Coil im alten Torque, welches generell einen minimal strafferen Hinterbau hat als das FRX und der kann kaum vernünftig bergauf fahren, wenn er bei dem nicht die Druckstufe voll zu knallt (Quasi-Lockout). Der Roco Air im FRX dürfte dann eine ziemlich schwabbelige Angelegenheit sein. Ich finde eh, dass Marzocchi im Dämpfer-Bereich weit hinter den Konkurrenz her hinkt....



Erst einmal: Von Marzocchi-Dämpfern halte ich auch nicht wirklich viel. Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass ich von der Air-Variante des Roco echt positiv überrascht war. Ich bin ihn im Alutech Fanes gefahren und dort hatte er eine gute Hubausnutzung mit guten Feedback. Er ist aber deutlich straffer als ein DHX Air. Den Vivid Air bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren...




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ich kam mit dem Minion F vorne auch gar nicht zurecht und den Ardent habe ich mal am Bike eines Bekannten getestet, den fand ich auch unbrauchbar für alles außer furz-trockene und glatte Böden. Ich kann auch die Anmerkung von dia-mandt nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da er mir auch mit ordentlich Druck einfach zu wenig Kontrolle hatte.



welche Variante bist du gefahren? 2.4 oder 2.6?
Ich bin den 2.4er ein Jahr gefahren und fand ihn wie Dia-Mandt schon sagte, echt gut. Nur ist er gegenüber einer Muddy Mary mMn nicht wirklich berechenbar. Der Unterschied zwischen gut-rollend und loose ist da viel klarer abgegrenzt und nicht so rund wie bei der Muddy Mary. Nur wenns rutschig und leicht schlammig wird macht er schnell einen auf "ich bin dann mal weg"  Und als Front-Reifen ist er mMn auch nicht so gut wie hinten.

Unterm Strich bin ich aber wieder glücklich bei Schwalbe gelandet 


Grüße
-Christopher


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. November 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen ob da bei mir Alu oder Stahl verbaut ist. Meins ist ja noch relativ frisch...


Ganz einfach: Alu ist schwarz, Stahl ist so oliv-grün-grau.




christophersch schrieb:


> jein. Ich fand den den RC4 im alten Frx eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ok, der CCDB  bietet schon mehr Feedback bei ähnlicher Hubausnutzung und ist auch etwas sensibler, trotzdem war der RC4 sehr verspielt und hat gut zum "alten" Frx Hinterbau gepasst. Meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Sehr wichtig ist beim RC4 aber, dass man die richtige Federhärte wählt und bloß nicht zu weich fährt. Dann rauscht er gewaltig durch den Federweg und neigt ordentlich zum Durchsacken. Bei 25- knapp 30% Sag war er aber wirklich auf Top-Niveau


Ahja, interessant. Das alte FRX war ja vom Hinterbau-Charakter recht ähnlich wie das FR, ich denke, da passt das mit ~25% Sag ganz gut, bin ich am FR auch gefahren. Aber ob ich den FRX Hinterbau so straff fahren wollen würde... ich weiß nicht. Gerade, wenn man damit eh nicht bergauf fährt, verschenkt man so echt Potential, denke ich. Aber generell passt das was du schreibst im Prinzip mit meinen Erfahrungen zusammen, nur waren die DHX und der eine RC4, die ich bisher in Bikes Anderer getestet habe, von der Härte her eher "normal" abgestimmt, also gut 30% Sag. Damit kommt dann (je nach Hinterbau) weder Druck- noch Zugstufe zurecht. Ich bin eh der Ansicht, das im Enduro-FR Bereich die Federhärte (bzw. auch der Luftdruck) ruhig etwas weicher sein kann, Durchrauschen oder schwabbeliges Fahrverhalten sollte eine gute Dämpfung normal verhindern können. Gerade in Sachen Preis/Leistung gibt es da zahlreiche bessere Optionen...




christophersch schrieb:


> Erst einmal: Von Marzocchi-Dämpfern halte ich auch nicht wirklich viel. Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass ich von der Air-Variante des Roco echt positiv überrascht war. Ich bin ihn im Alutech Fanes gefahren und dort hatte er eine gute Hubausnutzung mit guten Feedback. Er ist aber deutlich straffer als ein DHX Air. Den Vivid Air bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren...


Ich muss sagen, dass ich noch keinen einzigen Zocchi Dämpfer erlebt habe, den ich gut fand - mag natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich noch keinen gefahren bin, der mit dem jeweiligen Hinterbau harmoniert hätte. Straffer als der DHX Air ist ja generell nicht schlecht. Der braucht ja einen deutlich progressiven Hinterbau, sonst rauscht der nur durch. Den Vivid Air bin ich leider auch noch nie gefahren, der würde mich mal interessieren. Allerdings ist der halt (bei meinem Leichtgewicht) nur etwa 120g leichter als ein Vivid Coil Ti, der effektiv sogar billiger ist...'




christophersch schrieb:


> welche Variante bist du gefahren? 2.4 oder 2.6?
> Ich bin den 2.4er ein Jahr gefahren und fand ihn wie Dia-Mandt schon sagte, echt gut. Nur ist er gegenüber einer Muddy Mary mMn nicht wirklich berechenbar. Der Unterschied zwischen gut-rollend und loose ist da viel klarer abgegrenzt und nicht so rund wie bei der Muddy Mary. Nur wenns rutschig und leicht schlammig wird macht er schnell einen auf "ich bin dann mal weg"  Und als Front-Reifen ist er mMn auch nicht so gut wie hinten.
> 
> Unterm Strich bin ich aber wieder glücklich bei Schwalbe gelandet


War ein 2.4er in 60a auf dem Enduro eines Bekannten. Gibt es den auch in 3C? Das würde vielleicht besser funktionieren. Ansonsten kann ich das bestätigen, kaum/kein kontrollierbarer Grenzbereich und Nässe = Slick  Den Wicked Will finde ich da kontrollierbarer und vielseitiger, der funzt hinten auch noch bei Nässe (NICHT Schlamm!) und taugt im Trockenen auch vorne bestens. Mit der Muddy Mary sind die beide kaum zu vergleichen... die ist 1. extrem gutmütig und taugt im Gegensatz auch nicht bei harten Böden.

BTW: ich werde, völlig unabhängig von dem übertriebenen Conti-Hype im IBC, demnächst mal die 2.4er Rubber Queen testen, ich bin mal gespannt! Die Kombi Baron 2.3 und RQ 2.2 taugt mir am Hardtail bisher gut, hatte allerdings damit noch kein ernstzunehmendes Gelände unter den Stollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (12. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Alu ist schwarz, Stahl ist so oliv-grün-grau.




das stimmt leider nicht.
ich habe eine "oliv-grün-graue" alu schraube als ersatz geschickt bekommen.
und ja...es ist alu--> gleiches gewicht wie die schwarze alu schraube.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. November 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> das stimmt leider nicht.
> ich habe eine "oliv-grün-graue" alu schraube als ersatz geschickt bekommen.
> und ja...es ist alu--> gleiches gewicht wie die schwarze alu schraube.


Schei$$e... das war auch ne Aussage vom Canyon-Mech.  Ich habe nichts gesagt...


----------



## dia-mandt (12. November 2012)

Das ist einfach immer wieder der Klassiker bei Canyon.
Die wissen einfach nichts zu 100%.
Ich hatte damals auch die Aussage, dass die keine Aluschrauben mehr verwenden, als ich mit nem Freund da war wegen seinem knackenden Torque.
Und 4 Wochen später sagen die mir dann, dass die nur Aluschrauben haben.
Was genau da jetzt stimmt, weiß wohl niemand.
Komischer Verein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. November 2012)

Stimmiger Informationsfluss (intern UND nach außen) ist jedenfall etwas anderes


----------



## rmfausi (12. November 2012)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die ersten 2013er Torques ausgeliefert werden?  In Stahl oder Alu?  

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Noch 3 Wochen bis (m)ein EX kommt.


----------



## christophersch (12. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die ersten 2013er Torques ausgeliefert werden?  In Stahl oder Alu?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi
> 
> PS: Noch 3 Wochen bis (m)ein EX kommt.



welches, wenn ich fragen darf?

Ich finde das Gapster extrem ansprechend. Klasse ausgestattet zu einem sehr guten Preis. Nur leider unterscheidet es sich ja nicht allzu stark von meinem Frx. Da wäre ein All-Mountain für mich "leider" besser 

Bin mal gespannt auf ein Vergleich mit dem ICB


----------



## rmfausi (12. November 2012)

Es wird ein Gapstar in schwarz/rot, wegen der Lyrik und dem CCDBAir. Ich mag das Geschäftsmodell von Fox/Toxoholics nicht unbedingt. Ich steige von einem Nerve XC aufs Gapstar um. Nach einer Probefahrt in Willingen (2012er Trailflow) bin ich sehr begeistert vom normalen Torque. Der Einsatzbereich wird bei mir dann Touren/AM/EN/und lokale FR/DH Strecken sein. Das XC für leichte Touren/Marathons. 

Danke für die Nachsicht obwohl ich kein FRX fahren werde. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## dia-mandt (12. November 2012)

ich glaube das ICB würde ich mir eher kaufen als ein Canyon EX
was soll das carver ding eigentlich wiegen?


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die ersten 2013er Torques ausgeliefert werden?  In Stahl oder Alu?



Also wenn mein Gapstar in 3 Wochen mit Stahlrohren unterm weißen Lack kommt, werfe ich denen dat Ding wieder annen Kopp, dass es klingt wie Hammer auf Wasserrohr!!

Happy waiting....


----------



## dia-mandt (12. November 2012)

mit stahl/alu war nicht der rahmen gemeint, sondern die dämpferschraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. November 2012)

Das wäre doch auch mal was ein Stahlfully von Canyon ala Cotic Rocket. Oder auch ein neuer Dobermann.  Vielleicht hat der Lutz schon was in der Schublade, dann kann der Tibor vielleicht bald sagen wie klasse sich Stahl auf'm Trail fährt bei den 2014er Bikes. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## christophersch (12. November 2012)

Gott bewahre. Von Stahl als Rahmenwerkstoff halte ich, außer cleane Street/Dirtbikes nicht allzu viel.

Vom ICB erwarte ich auch nicht viel. Geo-technisch sicherlich ganz interessant, aber alles weitere ist mir zu durchgewaschen. Nix neues eben und mehr Marketing Zweck als Innovation


----------



## sunman (12. November 2012)

Heutige Antwort von Canyon 





> Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für  unsere Produkte interessieren. Es ist korrekt, dass wir die obere  Dämpferbefestigungsschraube
> für das Torque auch in einer Stahlausführung  anbieten. die Mutter gibt es nicht in einer anderen Ausführung.


 Stahl Artikelnummer:  A1034736  Alu Artikelnummer: A1017956

Aufgrund der anderen Art.Nr. hoffe ich mal das es jetzt wirklich ne andere Schraube ist. Werde mal berichten wenn ich sie hab.


----------



## luxaltera (12. November 2012)




----------



## rmfausi (12. November 2012)

sunman schrieb:


> Heutige Antwort von Canyon  Stahl Artikelnummer:  A1034736  Alu Artikelnummer: A1017956
> 
> Aufgrund der anderen Art.Nr. hoffe ich mal das es jetzt wirklich ne andere Schraube ist. Werde mal berichten wenn ich sie hab.




Das heisst dann wohl, es wird orginal die Aluschraube verbaut und die Stahl kann man nachbestellen. Sehe ich das richtig?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. November 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> mit stahl/alu war nicht der rahmen gemeint, sondern die dämpferschraube.



Echt?????


----------



## dia-mandt (12. November 2012)

Das würde ich an deiner stelle jetzt auch schreiben.
Ironie ist in geschriebener form in einem forum meist nicht so rüber zu bringen.
Evtl hätte solch ein smiley wie jetzt von dirmverwendet anfangs schon geholfen.
Das kommt leider zu spät also bist du ab jetzt für mich die person, die denkt, dass canyon fälschlicher weise stahlrahmen verschickt. Haha


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. November 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das kommt leider zu spät also bist du ab jetzt für mich die person, die denkt, dass canyon fälschlicher weise stahlrahmen verschickt. Haha



Ok...dann möchte ich aber auch die Person für Dich sein, die denkt diese Stahlrahmen bei Vollmund in den Kölner Rheinauen von spärlich bekleideten Jungfrauen mundgeklöppelt wurden...und dann rheinaufwärts bis nach Koblenz geschwommen sind ohne das Wasser zu berühren...die Stahlrahmen...nicht die Jungfrauen......denn die müssen weiterklöppeln...

Beste Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (13. November 2012)

Sind die nicht so nach koblenz gekommen? Verdammt. Da hat mir canyon ja schon wieder ne lüge aufgetischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die ersten 2013er Torques ausgeliefert werden?  In Stahl oder Alu?


Wer weiß, vielleicht überraschen sie uns mit Messing  oder irgendeinem Nasa-Kunststoff 




christophersch schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf ein Vergleich mit dem ICB


Me too! Wenn es halbwegs das hält, was die mächtig gerührte Marketing-Trommel verspricht, könnte das ein interessantes Tool für alles von gemütlichen Touren bis hartem Trail-Geballere bzw. von "AM" bis "FR light" bzw. von "aggressive XC" bis "Hardcore Enduro" ... sein  Max Schumann hat damit beim Caidom ja erstklassige Ergebnisse abgeliefert. Ich vermute allerdings, dass er das mit jedem halbwegs brauchbaren Rad geschafft hätte 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich glaube das ICB würde ich mir eher kaufen als ein Canyon EX
> was soll das carver ding eigentlich wiegen?


Ich auch, da ich das ICB etwas touren-orientierter einschätze (gerade Stichwort (zu) flacher Sitzwinkel beim Torque) - und das FRX für mich eh alles bis oberes Ende der Fahnenstange abdeckt  Das Teil sehr leicht aufgebaut als reiner Tourer mit Variostütze, leichtem LRS etc. und dann das FRX nur noch fürs Grobe, das würde mir schmecken 
Das Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer soll wohl knapp unter 3kg liegen (vermutlich in Gr. M), also je nach Aufbau grob zwischen 13,5 und 15kg.




christophersch schrieb:


> Vom ICB erwarte ich auch nicht viel. Geo-technisch sicherlich ganz interessant, aber alles weitere ist mir zu durchgewaschen. Nix neues eben und mehr Marketing Zweck als Innovation


Also ich denke schon, dass das Teil richtig was taugen wird! Ist dem Torque-Konzept ja durchaus sehr ähnlich, nur mit steilerem Sitzwinkel, etwas progressiverer Anlenkung (wie sich das anfühlt wird man sehen) und Trackflip - also bis auf die Anlenkung alles Defizite des Torque EX...!
Das hochgekochte Marketing-/IBC-Hype-Gewäsch muss man da einfach ausblenden, genau wie z. B. bei der Sache mit den Conti Reifen 




christophersch schrieb:


> Gott bewahre. Von Stahl als Rahmenwerkstoff halte ich, außer cleane Street/Dirtbikes nicht allzu viel.


Höi!!  Und was ist mit cleanen Enduro-Hardtails?  Von Stahl-Fullies halte ich auch gar nichts...




sunman schrieb:


> Aufgrund der anderen Art.Nr. hoffe ich mal das es jetzt wirklich ne andere Schraube ist. Werde mal berichten wenn ich sie hab.


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...! Viel Glück! Ich bin gespannt, was dabei rauskommt...




rmfausi schrieb:


> Das heisst dann wohl, es wird orginal die Aluschraube verbaut und die Stahl kann man nachbestellen. Sehe ich das richtig?


Wäre eigentlich ziemlich unsinnig - wobei das bei Canyon ja kein Grund ist, etwas nicht zu tun 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ok...dann möchte ich aber auch die Person für Dich sein, die denkt diese Stahlrahmen bei Vollmund in den Kölner Rheinauen von spärlich bekleideten Jungfrauen mundgeklöppelt wurden...und dann rheinaufwärts bis nach Koblenz geschwommen sind ohne das Wasser zu berühren...die Stahlrahmen...nicht die Jungfrauen......denn die müssen weiterklöppeln...


Hör auf mit dem Geschwafel, jeder weiß doch, dass NUR Nicoblei Rahmen so hergestellt werden und zwar auf dem Blocksberg  Und wenn schon, sind es die Jungfrauen, die "geklöppelt" werden  Und die Canyon Rahmen, aus federleichtem Alu, werden von speziell gezüchteten Taiwanesischen Last-Schmetterlingen direkt vom Werk aus nach KO geflogen, wusstet ihr das nicht?


----------



## christophersch (13. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Höi!!  Und was ist mit cleanen Enduro-Hardtails?  Von Stahl-Fullies halte ich auch gar nichts...



Ok  Enduro-Hardtails auch ausgenommen


----------



## der_erce (13. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> post war da:



Sag mal sind die Beschriftungen noch sichtbar? Also könnte man die ggf. nachcolorieren? Oder sind die beim Prozess verloren gegangen?


----------



## othu (13. November 2012)

Da die scheinbar in das alte Elox eingelasert war, ist die noch zu erkennen, aber nur sehr leicht und nur bei gute Licht.

Brauche ich aber nicht, höchstens am Trackflip und da kann ich mir nen Strich hinmachen.


----------



## der_erce (13. November 2012)

Ok, aber man könnte ggf. mit nem feinen Stift oder wie auch immer da etwas nachfärben?


----------



## othu (13. November 2012)

ja, wenn man will und ein ruhiges händchen hat sollte das kein problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (13. November 2012)

Cool, ich danke dir  !


----------



## Type53 (16. November 2012)

Hallo,

braucht noch wer eine 400er Feder ?(von neuem FRX abmontiert)

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## othu (16. November 2012)

Moin,

kennt hier jemand den "Timebandit" zufällig persönlich?
Würde mich in dem Fall über eine kurze Nachricht freuen.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Sasse82 (16. November 2012)

Hey ho!

Mich interessiert das 2013er Rockzone.
Diesen Thread hier habe ich aber leider zu spät gesehen und schon an anderer Stelle ein Thread aufgemacht. Wäre nett, wenn jemand von den erfahrenen Fahrern/Besitzern seine Meinung abgeben würde. =)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=608249

Thx!


----------



## Nduro (16. November 2012)

Das Rockzone hat sich im Vergleich zu 2012 sehr verändert.
Von dem Dämpfer und vor allem nicht mehr zweifach.

Ich bin von meinem Rockzone begeistert. Nutze es bisher für Endurotouren.

Cu


----------



## simdiem (16. November 2012)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hey ho!
> 
> Mich interessiert das 2013er Rockzone.
> Diesen Thread hier habe ich aber leider zu spät gesehen und schon an anderer Stelle ein Thread aufgemacht. Wäre nett, wenn jemand von den erfahrenen Fahrern/Besitzern seine Meinung abgeben würde. =)
> ...



Hey, 

was erwartest du denn, was du hier zu hören bekommst? Alle hier lieben ihr FRX. 

Wenn du davon überzeugt werden willst dir eins zu kaufen, dann können wir natürlich schreiben "kauf es!!! ". Es ist auch ein sehr geiles Bike, das vorallem sehr vielseitig ist. Diese Vielseitigkeit wirst du nicht bei anderen Herstellern bekommen. Ich gebe meins nicht mehr her! Höchstens für 5000 Euro, aber dann auch nur, weil mir das Aufbauen eines neuen FRX so viel Spass macht 

VG Simon


----------



## Sasse82 (16. November 2012)

@_Nduro_: Ich nehme an du hast das 2012er? Was meinst du mit "nicht mehr zweifach"? Und trittst dein BigBike auch den Berg hoch auf deinen Enduro-Touren? Wenn ja, Respekt! Dafür nehme ich dann aber trotzdem lieber noch mein Votec. ;-)
 @_ Simon_: Dass ihr es für ein sehr tolles Bike haltet finde ich schon mal super, dann kann es schon mal nicht verkehrt sein. ;-) Aber nein, ich möchte eigentlich nicht einfach nur überzeugt werden sondern hoffe auch jemanden zu finden, der mir einerseits etwas Erfahrungen zum Luftfahrwerk schildern kann, und andererseits ob es meinem gewünschten Einsatzzweck gerecht wird.
Aber das zweitere bestätigst du mir ja auch schon mit der Vielseitigkeit.


----------



## Nduro (16. November 2012)

@Sasse82 lässt sich dank den beiden kettenblätter vorne echt noch gut hochtreten. Hast halt mehr Gewicht aber das geht besser als geglaubt. Habe mein Pitch, was ich eigentlich zum Touren nehmen wollte noch nicht repariert weils mit dem Frx gut glabt. 

Und bergab entschuldigt es einen für die Anstrengung. 

Was du aber Bedenken musst, ob dir die canyoncomunity gefällt. Finde es wird viel über Canyon geschimpft bezüglich des Service. Sicher zum Teil auch berechtigt. Musst dir klar sein du bestellst beim Versender, da ist der Service gering.

Cu


----------



## simdiem (16. November 2012)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> @_Nduro_: Ich nehme an du hast das 2012er? Was meinst du mit "nicht mehr zweifach"? Und trittst dein BigBike auch den Berg hoch auf deinen Enduro-Touren? Wenn ja, Respekt! Dafür nehme ich dann aber trotzdem lieber noch mein Votec. ;-)
> @_ Simon_: Dass ihr es für ein sehr tolles Bike haltet finde ich schon mal super, dann kann es schon mal nicht verkehrt sein. ;-) Aber nein, ich möchte eigentlich nicht einfach nur überzeugt werden sondern hoffe auch jemanden zu finden, der mir einerseits etwas Erfahrungen zum Luftfahrwerk schildern kann, und andererseits ob es meinem gewünschten Einsatzzweck gerecht wird.
> Aber das zweitere bestätigst du mir ja auch schon mit der Vielseitigkeit.



Zu dem Luftfahrwerk wird dir keiner was sagen können, da die 2013er noch nicht verfügbar sind. Wenn der Luftdämpfer nichts sein sollte, dann kannst du dir für nen Hunni im Bikemarkt nen Fox Van RC kaufen. Der geht ganz gut im FRX. 
Keine Ahnung wo du wohnst, aber wenn du Bock hast, kannste zu mir Probefahren kommen. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Xplosion51 (16. November 2012)

aus dem FRX Rahmen lässt sich auch mit einem teureren Dämpfer als dem Van RC nicht viel mehr rausholen.Das FRX ist einfach nicht gerade das letzte Wort,der Cane Creek DB kann nicht ausgereizt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (16. November 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> aus dem FRX Rahmen lässt sich auch mit einem teureren Dämpfer als dem Van RC nicht viel mehr rausholen.Das FRX ist einfach nicht gerade das letzte Wort,der Cane Creek DB kann nicht ausgereizt werden.



Wer will das beurteilen?


----------



## Sasse82 (16. November 2012)

@Nduro: Ach, jetzt weiß ich auch was du mit "zweifach" gemeint hast. Daran habe ich beim Downhiller am wenigsten gedacht. 
Der Sache mit dem Versender bin ich mir bewusst. Das Spiel habe ich auch schon mit Votec durch, leider nicht gerade positiv. Aber Hauptsache das Produkt ist letztenendes gut, und das ist mein Votec auf jeden Fall! Auch bei Canyon würde ich den Service nur im Garantiefall in Anspruch nehmen. Wartung übernehme ich selbst oder ein lokaler Bike-Laden. Von dem her passt das, denke ich.

@ Simon: Jut, sehe ich ein. Aber vielleicht hat jemand doch schon an einem anderen Bike damit Erfahrungen gemacht. =) Aber wenn man tatsächlich für kleines Geld einen Stahl-Ersatz bekommt ist das finanzielle Risiko klein.
Anders sieht es bei der Gabel aus, die kostet ein paar Öcken mehr. Gab es die Boxxer WC schon mal an einem vorigen Modell? Wie sind hier die Erfahrungen und Meinungen?
Danke für das Angebot. Ich komme aus der Nähe von Stuttgart. Allerdings haben die Bikeparks ja leider nicht geöffnet und Tests auf dem Parkplatz, naja, nicht wirklich repräsentativ. ;-)

Eine allgemeine Frage noch... hat sich der Rahmen vom 2013er Modell gegenüber dem 2012er verändert oder ist es der gleiche mit neuen Anbauteilen? Sprich: Kann man man sich auf die Tests und Erfahrungen zu den 2012 Modellen berufen oder muss man sich (im schlimmsten Fall) auf negative Überraschungen bei der Kinematik und/oder Stabilität gefasst machen?


----------



## christophersch (16. November 2012)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> @Nduro: Ach, jetzt weiß ich auch was du mit "zweifach" gemeint hast. Daran habe ich beim Downhiller am wenigsten gedacht.
> Der Sache mit dem Versender bin ich mir bewusst. Das Spiel habe ich auch schon mit Votec durch, leider nicht gerade positiv. Aber Hauptsache das Produkt ist letztenendes gut, und das ist mein Votec auf jeden Fall! Auch bei Canyon würde ich den Service nur im Garantiefall in Anspruch nehmen. Wartung übernehme ich selbst oder ein lokaler Bike-Laden. Von dem her passt das, denke ich.
> 
> @ Simon: Jut, sehe ich ein. Aber vielleicht hat jemand doch schon an einem anderen Bike damit Erfahrungen gemacht. =) Aber wenn man tatsächlich für kleines Geld einen Stahl-Ersatz bekommt ist das finanzielle Risiko klein.
> ...




Naja, wie sich die Gabel fährt, weiß Canyon ja nicht. Da musst du dich anderweitig informieren.

Geändert hat sich zum 2013er Model nur der Gabelanschlag und die lenkwinkel Abflachung auf 63/64 grad statt 64/65.

Den Dämpfer würde ich dir ggf. Abnehmen


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. November 2012)

beim dämpfer hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen dass er zu progressiv arbeiten würde, aber das würde man durch veränderung der luftkammer wieder hinkriegen falls man das bemängelt. ich hatte leider noch keine chance es zu testen


----------



## H_Bergeron (17. November 2012)

Hab gerade die serienmäßigen Downhillschlappen gegen Muddy Mary FR getauscht. Dabei hab ich festgestellt, dass Canyon Standardschläuche verwendet und keine FR oder die eigentlich sinnvollen DH-Schläuche von Schwalbe. War das bei euch auch so?

Noch ne Zwischenfrage:
Muss beim Wechsel der Kassette von 11-28 auf 11-36 (Speedzone mit vorne 1-fach Kettenblatt) die Kette oder sogar das Schaltwerk mit getauscht werden? Oder reicht Justieren? Momentan ist Standard-XT verbaut.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. November 2012)

Also ich bin im meinem leben noch nie was anderes als av13 schläuche gefahren und das werde ich auch nie.
Ich glaube dass as bei 90% der fahrer so ist und das canyon auch weiß und sich so die evtl. höheren kosten spart.
Die kette musst du evtl sogar verlängern!
Hast immerhin jetzt acht zähne mehr.
Musst dir die stellung des schaltwerks mal ansehen wenn du auf dem 36er hinten bist.
Ich weiß auch nicht ob das xt schaltwerk mit dem kürzeren käfig die kapazität hat.


----------



## X-Fire (18. November 2012)

Schaltwerke mit kurzem Käfig haben meistens ne Kapazität um die 30. Mit nur einem Kettenblatt sollte ein kurzer Käfig immer gehen. Kettenlänge musst halt evtl. anpassen.


----------



## CombiS (18. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mir überlegt mein Deemax Ultimate Laufräder zu verkaufen, wenn dabei noch ein bisschen was rausspringt. 
Was für einen Laufradsatz könntet ihr empfehlen, Gewicht spielt keine Rolle ich möchts lieber stabil haben und mir keine Sorgen drum machen.
Bin im Moment ein bisschen knapp bei Kasse...

Gruß Juls


----------



## christophersch (18. November 2012)

CombiS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir überlegt mein Deemax Ultimate Laufräder zu verkaufen, wenn dabei noch ein bisschen was rausspringt.
> Was für einen Laufradsatz könntet ihr empfehlen, Gewicht spielt keine Rolle ich möchts lieber stabil haben und mir keine Sorgen drum machen.
> ...



Ich hab hier noch einen sehr gut erhaltenen Atomlab Pimp Laufradsatz aus meinem Stitched Single. Gewicht spielt bei dem auch keine Rolle und halten tut der garantiert ALLES! Auch versetzte 360* aus 5 Metern ins Flat  Optik ist auch Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (18. November 2012)

Kleines Update meinerseits:


----------



## dia-mandt (18. November 2012)

Du willst den deemax verkaufen, weil du angst hast das der nicht hält?
Was hast du vor?
Von einem hochhaus springen?


----------



## mssc (19. November 2012)

Hat sich bei den blau eloxierten Teilen und beim blauen Schriftzug, zwischen den "deep black ano - blue" 2012er und 2013er Modellen, eigentlich der Farbton geändert? Liegts an den Prospektfotos oder kommt mir das nur so vor, dass die Teile irgendwie mehr türkis aussehen?


----------



## Get_down (19. November 2012)

Weiß wer was der LRS aus dem 2012er Speedzone wiegt? Vorderrad und Hinterrad? Also ohne Schläuche und Reifen? Möchte n bissl Gewicht sparen und soooo viel schwere(re) Parts gibts ned, Kurbel, Vorbau usw. Alles noch okay.... Meine Alternative wärn Hope Pro Evo 2 und ne EX721...


----------



## psx0407 (19. November 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Weiß wer was der LRS aus dem 2012er Speedzone wiegt? Vorderrad und Hinterrad?


2.257 gramm
psx0407


----------



## dia-mandt (19. November 2012)

Getdown....die kombi fahre ich auch schon länger.
Gewicht sparst du damit nicht viel.
Da musst du schon leichtere felgen nehmen wie z.b. Ztr flow
Sonst liegt der lrs auch bei gut 2100gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (19. November 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Weiß wer was der LRS aus dem 2012er Speedzone wiegt? Vorderrad und Hinterrad? Also ohne Schläuche und Reifen? Möchte n bissl Gewicht sparen und soooo viel schwere(re) Parts gibts ned, Kurbel, Vorbau usw. Alles noch okay.... Meine Alternative wärn Hope Pro Evo 2 und ne EX721...



Kommt drauf an was du mit dem LRS fahren willst. Hope Pro2 Evo + Sapim CX Ray+ Spank Subrosa Evo 30 AL = 1865 gr. Stabiler als Flow.


----------



## CombiS (19. November 2012)

Ja, ich dachte daran weil mir meine Kumpels aufgrund von meinem Fahrstil abraten die teuren Teile zu schrotten. Ich hab nämlich auch das Gefühl das die Laufräder nicht so stabil sind grade weil sie so leicht sind, aber andererseits hats die Saison super gehalten also lass ichs vieleicht doch ....

Gruß Julian


----------



## dia-mandt (19. November 2012)

Nur weil die nicht bleischwer sind, bedeutet das ja nicht, das die leicht defekte bekommen.
Die easton havoc werden auch im dh bereich gefahren und die wiegen im satz 1750gr!


----------



## Chris_360 (19. November 2012)

mssc schrieb:


> Hat sich bei den blau eloxierten Teilen und beim blauen Schriftzug, zwischen den "deep black ano - blue" 2012er und 2013er Modellen, eigentlich der Farbton geändert? Liegts an den Prospektfotos oder kommt mir das nur so vor, dass die Teile irgendwie mehr türkis aussehen?



Der farbton hat sich in der tat geändert und ist keine täuschung


----------



## Stromberg (20. November 2012)

CombiS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir überlegt mein Deemax Ultimate Laufräder zu verkaufen, wenn dabei noch ein bisschen was rausspringt.
> Was für einen Laufradsatz könntet ihr empfehlen, Gewicht spielt keine Rolle ich möchts lieber stabil haben und mir keine Sorgen drum machen.
> ...


Ich hab meine Ultimates sofort verkauft und gegen Acros/Spank Spike getauscht. Das Endgewicht ist identisch, die Felge breiter und das meiner Meinung nach unpassende Gelb weg. Die Stabilitaet der Ultimates sollte aber kein Problem sein, eher die Kosten fuer ne neue Felge, wenn du sie zerschiesst.


----------



## psx0407 (20. November 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Ultimates sofort verkauft und gegen Acros/Spank Spike getauscht. Das Endgewicht ist identisch, die Felge breiter und das meiner Meinung nach unpassende Gelb weg.


...lass´ doch mal sehen !   
psx0407


----------



## Stromberg (20. November 2012)

Edit. Hier sind sie.


----------



## sunman (20. November 2012)

Für die Leute die auch immer Ärger mit der oberen Aludämpferschraube haben.
Heute ist die Stahl-Version selbiger Schraube bei mir eingetroffen  Artikel Nr.  A1034736. 
Gewicht beträgt 18.1g .  Preis 0 zzgl. Porto.


----------



## Stromberg (20. November 2012)

sunman schrieb:


> Gewicht beträgt 18.1g


Das geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## dia-mandt (20. November 2012)

dann wird das rad voll kopflastig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2012)

H_Bergeron schrieb:


> Dabei hab ich festgestellt, dass Canyon Standardschläuche verwendet und keine FR oder die eigentlich sinnvollen DH-Schläuche von Schwalbe.


DH-Schläuche haben keinen Sinn - außer das Gewicht zu erhöhen und Rollwiderstand sowie ungefederte Masse zu erhöhen und die Beschleunigung zu verschlechtern. Besser halten tun sie auf jeden Fall auch nicht, von der Illusion kannst du dich getrost befreien.  Was evtl. Sinn macht sind die Schwalbe FR Schläuche, die wiegen genau so viel wie die Standard AV13, sind aber für größeres Reifenvolumen ausgelegt und deshalb im Betriebszustand nicht so stark gedehnt wie die Standard Version. Kosten allerdings fast das Doppelte. Ich fahre die seit zig Jahren und habe den Eindruck, dass sie etwas mehr aushalten als die Standard, aber das ist ja absolut keine exakte Wissenschaft, kann daher Einbildung sein...




H_Bergeron schrieb:


> Muss beim Wechsel der Kassette von 11-28 auf 11-36 (Speedzone mit vorne 1-fach Kettenblatt) die Kette oder sogar das Schaltwerk mit getauscht werden? Oder reicht Justieren? Momentan ist Standard-XT verbaut.


Die Kette muss (gesetzt den Fall, dass sie vorher korrekt abgelängt war) theoretisch um 8 Glieder verlängert werden. Canyon längt die Ketten aber sehr oft zu lang ab, also erst mal testen! Falls dir nicht bekannt ist, wie: Kette (nicht durchs Schaltwerk durchgeführt) über Kettenblatt und größtes Ritzel legen und spannen, diese Länge + 2 Glider ist perfekt.
Das XT-Schaltwerk hat selbst in der kurzen Version noch einen ziemlich langen Käfig, länger als Sram medium cage. Damit könntest du sogar vorne mit 2 Kettenblättern fahren. Ob der Abstand zwischen oberem Röllchen und Kassette noch passt, musst du schauen (am besten im Manual nachlesen, da sollte das erklärt sein).




CombiS schrieb:


> ich hab mir überlegt mein Deemax Ultimate Laufräder zu verkaufen, wenn dabei noch ein bisschen was rausspringt.
> Was für einen Laufradsatz könntet ihr empfehlen, Gewicht spielt keine Rolle ich möchts lieber stabil haben und mir keine Sorgen drum machen.
> Bin im Moment ein bisschen knapp bei Kasse...


Schau mal in meine Signatur  Günstig + stabil, Optik stelle ich mir zu schwarz/blau ziemlich gut vor - wobei das natürlich Geschmacksache ist, aber ich mag blau + orange.




Get_down schrieb:


> Weiß wer was der LRS aus dem 2012er Speedzone wiegt? Vorderrad und Hinterrad? Also ohne Schläuche und Reifen? Möchte n bissl Gewicht sparen und soooo viel schwere(re) Parts gibts ned, Kurbel, Vorbau usw. Alles noch okay.... Meine Alternative wärn Hope Pro Evo 2 und ne EX721...


Bei so Fragen immer erstmal in die Gewichtsdatenbank schauen!  Da habe ich die vor einer Weile hochgeladen:





Vorderrad: 1025g






Hinterrad: 1232g

Beides inkl. dem originalen Felgenband.

Von der EX721 kann ich dir übrigens nur abraten (auch wenn mich der liebe Herr dia-mandt dafür jetzt wieder steinigen wird ). Die ist mMn für das Einsatzgebiet VIEL zu schmal (ich fahre am Touren-Hardtail deutlich breitere Felgen...!), für das was sie kann ist sie viel zu schwer und man kriegt fürs gleiche Geld deutlich bessere. Von der Flow würde ich übrigens auch abraten, die fahren zwar einige auch im DH, aber die ist eigentlich eher nur für AM/EN und nicht besonders stabil. Ich würde da auch ganz klar zur Spank Subrosa raten, habe ich gerade letzte Woche eine eingespeicht, absolute Top-Felge  Wiegt knapp über 500g (meine lag bei 522) hat ca. 25mm Innenbreite und gibt dem Reifen so deutlich mehr Volumen als eine 21mm Felge, was mMn max. für schmale XC-Reifen i. O. geht. Das ergibt eine bessere Dämpfung sogar bei höherem Reifendruck und einen besseren Rollwiderstand, der Unterschied ist echt beeindruckend deutlich, ich habe es gerade erst selbst im direkten Vergleich getestet  Bei Simons Kombi kannst du einfach D-Light Speichen (ggf. vorne auf der Non-Disc- und hinten auf der Disc-Seite Laser) nehmen, die wiegen etwa gleich wie die CX-Ray und kosten ein Drittel. Fahre die Laser/D-Light Kombi seit einem Jahr auf dem LRS, der jetzt auch am FRX ist und bin absolut zufrieden. Wenn du eh nur DH/FR fährst und noch etwas mehr Dämpfung willst, kannst du auch die Spike nehmen, die Stromberg bei sich verbaut hat. Die sind nochmal breiter und wiegen in etwa so viel wie die EX721 bei mindestens gleicher Stabilität.




Stromberg schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Ultimates sofort verkauft und gegen Acros/Spank Spike getauscht. Das Endgewicht ist identisch, die Felge breiter und das meiner Meinung nach unpassende Gelb weg. Die Stabilitaet der Ultimates sollte aber kein Problem sein, eher die Kosten fuer ne neue Felge, wenn du sie zerschiesst.


Das ist genau der Punkt. Die Laufräder sind ansich nicht schlecht (erstklassiger Freilauf!), aber einfach VIEL zu teuer, vor allem wenn mal was dran ist. Außerdem ist die Lagerung der Naben ein Graus, wenn man nicht Glück hat und das Lagerspiel sich NICHT von selbst verstellt...! Vor allem kriegt man halt für weniger Geld einfach mehr Laufrad, deine Kombi ist dafür ein sehr gelungenes Beispiel  Und obwohl ich so "Nicolai-Style-Elox-Massaker" eigentlich nicht mag, muss ich sagen, dass mir dein Bike so wie es dasteht echt gut gefällt


----------



## Stromberg (20. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt. Die Laufräder sind ansich nicht schlecht (erstklassiger Freilauf!), aber einfach VIEL zu teuer, vor allem wenn mal was dran ist. Außerdem ist die Lagerung der Naben ein Graus, wenn man nicht Glück hat und das Lagerspiel sich NICHT von selbst verstellt...! Vor allem kriegt man halt für weniger Geld einfach mehr Laufrad, deine Kombi ist dafür ein sehr gelungenes Beispiel  Und obwohl ich so "Nicolai-Style-Elox-Massaker" eigentlich nicht mag, muss ich sagen, dass mir dein Bike so wie es dasteht echt gut gefällt


Danke. Bei mir kam eben hinzu, dass ich den LRS bei einem der besseren deutschen LR-Bauer zum EK aufbauen lassen konnte. Kommendes Jahr wirds wohl noch einer mit tune/ZTR Flow werden, nachdem die Flow jetzt zwei Jahre sorglos auf dem Enduro gehalten hat, das ab und an auf die gleichen Strecken muss wie das FRX.


----------



## sunman (20. November 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> dann wird das rad voll kopflastig


Genau deshalb hat Canyon bis jetzt auch ne Aluschraube verbaut .... 10g weniger Gewicht bei einem 16 Kilo Rad

Ne jetzt mal im ernst hab des Gewicht extra mal gewogen um zu zeigen wie   ich es finde.


----------



## Get_down (20. November 2012)

Naja, ich will DH fahrn.... Ich weiss nämlich ned was das Bike ausserdem LRS so "schwer" macht....


----------



## Get_down (20. November 2012)

Ach, von uns kommt bald mal das erste Video  Erster Trail is schon gefilmt und gecuttet der zweite wird am Samstag oder Sonntag gefilmt....


----------



## Nduro (20. November 2012)

Mir gefällt es mit den blauen Folgen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Danke. Bei mir kam eben hinzu, dass ich den LRS bei einem der besseren deutschen LR-Bauer zum EK aufbauen lassen konnte. Kommendes Jahr wirds wohl noch einer mit tune/ZTR Flow werden, nachdem die Flow jetzt zwei Jahre sorglos auf dem Enduro gehalten hat, das ab und an auf die gleichen Strecken muss wie das FRX.


Puh, 2 Tune Naben kosten mehr als mein teuerster LRS zusammen (nur Teilepreise, weil selbst aufgebaut), das wäre mir dann doch ne Nummer zu heftig. Aber sicher ein schöner, leichter Enduro-LRS!




Get_down schrieb:


> Naja, ich will DH fahrn.... Ich weiss nämlich ned was das Bike ausserdem LRS so "schwer" macht....


Schau mal, ich habe vor einigen Tagen das Gewichtsthema beim Speedzone in einem Beitrag zusammengefasst:


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Extrem schwer ist der LRS mit ~2,25kg echt nicht, er hält ja auch einiges aus. Allerdings ist er in der Tat unnötig schwer, da man etwas vergleichbar haltbares durchaus auch mit 400g weniger aufbauen kann. Kommt halt drauf an, wie man fährt und was man bereit ist für einen LRS auszugeben... so ein 400g leichterer LRS kostet locker ab 500 aufwärts, wenn man den nicht selbst aufbauen kann. Bei meinem Touren-LRS (Hope + Supra 30) haben die Einzelteile fast 400 gekostet...
> Ob man an den Reifen spart ist Geschmacksache... wenn man niedrige Luftdrücke fahren will oder in Sachen Pannensicherheit einfach weit auf der sicheren Seite sein will, gehen DH-Reifen durchaus in Ordnung. Die Schläuche habe ich nicht gewogen, aber extrem schwer waren die vom Gefühl her auch nicht, wobei man mit z. B. Schwalbe X-Light da sicher noch einiges rausholen kann.
> Die Kurbel ist in der Tat ein ziemlicher Klotz (Kurbel mit Kettenblatt 784g, Lager 386g), da sparst du mit einer SLX und einem Alu-Blatt locker 400g.
> Bei Sattel + Stütze ist sooo viel auch nicht zu holen, die wiegen zusammen 434g. Meine Thomson Elite in 330mm Länge wiegt zusammen mit dem recht leichten SLR XC 396g... also da würdest du eine recht geringe Ersparnis verhältnismäßig teuer bezahlen. Ich habe die ganzen Gewichte in einer Exceltabelle eingetragen, sowohl die meines Aufbaus als auch die der Originalteile. Die größten Unterschiede bei mir:
> ...






sunman schrieb:


> Für die Leute die auch immer Ärger mit der oberen Aludämpferschraube haben.
> Heute ist die Stahl-Version selbiger Schraube bei mir eingetroffen  Artikel Nr.  A1034736.
> Gewicht beträgt 18.1g .  *Preis 0 zzgl. Porto.*


Gut zu wissen, dann sollte ich mir auch mal eine besorgen. Sicher ist sicher...


----------



## dia-mandt (20. November 2012)

i love it.
also wenn die ex721 dem einsatzzweck nicht gerecht wird, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, wieso mein lrs nach 2 jahren immernoch wie neu ist und glaube mir, dass ich nicht langsam auf dh strecken bin und auch die dicken sprünge sauber nehme.
wird immer mein park LRS bleiben.
demnächst dann ein light park/enduro satz ala ex1750 für den hometrail.
da reicht der locker und schraubt das gewicht weiter runter.
das soll jetzt nichts gegen dich sein smu...aber ich kann es nicht verstehen, wieso es leute gibt, die immer alles an bestimmten abmessungen oder firmeneigenen einsatzzwecken festmachen müssen.


----------



## Stromberg (20. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Puh, 2 Tune Naben kosten mehr als mein teuerster LRS zusammen (nur Teilepreise, weil selbst aufgebaut), das wäre mir dann doch ne Nummer zu heftig. Aber sicher ein schöner, leichter Enduro-LRS!


Wie gesagt, alles (unter) EK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CombiS (20. November 2012)

Hmm die Sun Ringle in Orange sind schon nicht schlecht...
Obs zu meinem Bike passt weiß ich nicht mal schauen, vieleicht macht die mir mal en Kumpel in Photoshop rein. Wenns gut aussieht wer weiß 


Gruß Juls


----------



## dr.juggles (20. November 2012)

fährt jemand eine reverb in seinem frx?
kann die normale sattelstütze zum hochkurbeln leider nicht weit genug rausziehen, deshalb bin ich am überlegen?
oder doch lieber eine längere, normale stütze?


----------



## prof.66 (20. November 2012)

Welcher Dämpfer arbeitet gut in einem FRX 2010 in Gr.L ?

Mein Gewicht komplett mit Montur würde ich mal auf 94kg setzen.


----------



## tical2000 (21. November 2012)

Ich fahr eine Reverb am FRX. Wenn's in Park geht mach ich allerdings ne normale dran (Trau dem ganzen beim Liften nicht so).

Funktioniert alles wie es soll.


----------



## othu (21. November 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> fährt jemand eine reverb in seinem frx?



Ich. Die Verlegung im OR finde ich jetzt nicht sooo optimal, sobald verfügbar baue ich aber eh eine 150mm Stealth ein.


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schau mal in meine Signatur  Günstig + stabil, Optik stelle ich mir zu schwarz/blau ziemlich gut vor - wobei das natürlich Geschmacksache ist, aber ich mag blau + orange.
> 
> 
> Bei so Fragen immer erstmal in die Gewichtsdatenbank schauen!  Da habe ich die vor einer Weile hochgeladen:
> ...



Hi Smubob and all,

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Laufradspezis. Mein Bike für 2013+ hat die Sun Ringle Charger Comp LRS. Ich denke die tun es für den Anfang haben aber zumindest was das Gewicht angeht doch sicher einiges an Luft nach oben.

Auf der Suche nach einem LRS der auch mal einen Bikeparkeinsatz überlebt, bin auf die sehr interessante Produktlinie von Syntace gestoßen. Meine Erfahrungen mit Syntace im Komponentenbereich (Lenker,Vorbau + Sattelstütze) sind durchgängig positivst. 

Ich finde die Syntaceteile sind neben einem sachlichen Design, technisch auf oberstem Qualitätsniveau angesiedelt. Gut, sie sind jetzt keine low-budget Teile, aber ich finde das Prinzip der Produktlinie W_XY_ MX sehr interessant. Verschiedene Felgenbreiten miteinander zu kombinieren und egal welche nun am Rad laufen, eine sehr leichte Kombi zu haben.

So genug Marketinggewäsch nachgeplappert....hat jemand den LRS schon gefahren, gesehen, angefaßt rumgerollt??

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31988_W35-MX-Disc-6-Loch--28-Loch--Laufradsatz-.html

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (21. November 2012)

Angefasst ja (bei bike-components im Laden), mehr nicht.

Ich würde mir für die Hälfte des Geldes einen Hope Pro2 Evo/Spank Spike evo 35AL Satz kaufen, ob sich ein (in meinen Augen überteuerter) 1000Euro LRS im FRX lohnt musst du für dich selbst entscheiden.
Schlecht sind die mit Sicherheit nicht, ein neues Wundermaterial hat aber auch Syntace nicht gefunden, die sind schon SEHR leicht für die Breite...


----------



## der_erce (21. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Angefasst ja (bei bike-components im Laden), mehr nicht.
> 
> Ich würde mir für die Hälfte des Geldes einen Hope Pro2 Evo/Spank Spike evo 35AL Satz kaufen



Word!


----------



## dia-mandt (21. November 2012)

Der Syntace LRS sieht schon sehr geil aus und klingt auch so.
Habe den beim Wheels of Speed in der Hand gehabt.
Gewicht ist auch der hammer, aber der Preis ist einfach total krank.
Da kann man 2 richtig gute LRS für aufbauen, die dem Syntace in nichts nachstehen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Angefasst ja (bei bike-components im Laden), mehr nicht.
> 
> Ich würde mir für die Hälfte des Geldes einen Hope Pro2 Evo/Spank Spike evo 35AL Satz kaufen, ob sich ein (in meinen Augen überteuerter) 1000Euro LRS im FRX lohnt musst du für dich selbst entscheiden.
> Schlecht sind die mit Sicherheit nicht, ein neues Wundermaterial hat aber auch Syntace nicht gefunden, die sind schon SEHR leicht für die Breite...



Sorry, dass ich hier gepostet habe. Ich vermutete hier die geballte LRS-Kompetenz. Mein Torque wird allerdings nen EX.

Beste Grüße


----------



## der_erce (21. November 2012)

Was hast du erwartet? Wir kÃ¶nnen auch sagen gib dein Geld doch aus fÃ¼r was du willst. FÃ¼r 1000 Euro bekommst du 2 LRS mit Spank Spike und Hope! 
Wenn du glaubst, dass ein so teuerer LRS Sinn macht, kannst du es gerne kaufen. Aber der generelle Tenor hier ist einfach dass es unsinnig ist. Was ist daran falsch? Sollen wir auf die Materialeigenschaften eingehen? Die jeweiligen MetalgefÃ¼ge durchleuchten? Wir wissen ja nicht mal was hinter der Aussage* "der auch mal einen Bikeparkeinsatz Ã¼berlebt"* steckt? Was hast du vor? Wenn du wie Bender von 20m droppst, wirst wohl Granit-VollflÃ¤chen LRS benÃ¶tigen. Ansonten tuts auch dein Sun Ringle! Wenn was brechen, verdellen will, dann tut es das, auch bei 1000â¬ ! 

My 5 cent!


----------



## othu (21. November 2012)

Es gibt im Liteville-Forum einen langen Thread zu dem Thema, da solltest du nur nicht erwähnen, dass du den LRS in ein Canyon stecken willst, sonst bekommen die Fanboys Schnappatmung 

btw: warum nicht den W40?


----------



## psx0407 (21. November 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> So genug Marketinggewäsch nachgeplappert....hat jemand den LRS schon gefahren, gesehen, angefaßt rumgerollt??
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31988_W35-MX-Disc-6-Loch--28-Loch--Laufradsatz-.html


habe den laufradsatz noch nicht gefahren und auch nicht angefasst. über den preis möchte ich mich nicht äussern, um dich nicht noch weiter zu verärgern.

mein tip:
du findest den laufradsatz gut und preis-wert. kauf ihn dir. er ist sein geld (besser: dein geld) sicher wert. syntace macht schon tolle teile. habe selbst an einem meiner räder teile von syntace (lenker, vorbau, stütze). die teile sind noch nie kaputtgegangen und sehen auch nicht schlecht aus.
die gleichen teile von spank, syncros, tattoo, truvativ, raceface haben mich aber auch nicht im stich gelassen und ich kann sie auch noch anschauen.   

mit anderen worten und das ist eigentlich meine aussage:
wenn du im internet um rat fragst, sei nicht eingeschnappt, wenn der ratschlag nicht das ist, was du hören wolltest. freue dich einfach, dass sich jemand die mühe macht dir zu helfen.

psx0407


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was hast du erwartet? Wir können auch sagen gib dein Geld doch aus für was du willst. Für 1000 Euro bekommst du 2 LRS mit Spank Spike und Hope!
> 
> My 5 cent!




Genau deine Meinung habe ich erwartet und danke dir dafür. Mein Gedankenansatz war nur EINEN LRS für Park und Tour fahren zu können, der erstens leicht genug für Tour und stabil genug für Park ist.

Wenn aber hier 2 LRS zum selben Preis drin sind...thx for your advice!

Beste Grüße

P.S. 20m+ Drops springt man ausm Flugzeug mit Schirm oder man ist krank genug bei der RB Rampage teilzunehmen...da darf man dann auch mit Bike vorbeikommen...


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. November 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> mit anderen worten und das ist eigentlich meine aussage:
> wenn du im internet um rat fragst, sei nicht eingeschnappt, wenn der ratschlag nicht das ist, was du hören wolltest. freue dich einfach, dass sich jemand die mühe macht dir zu helfen.
> 
> psx0407




Hallo Leute!! Irgendwie gibts hier Missverständnisse! Ich  Euch alle!! Alles gut!!

Danke für Eure Ratschläge. Hat mir derbe geholfen. Ich finde den Preis auch irgendwie grenzwertig unverschämt...gerade wenn eine Alternative da ist, wie Ihr sie mir auch genau und unmissverständlich argumentiert habt.

Alles gut...überlassen wir nun den LRS den Fanboys im LV-Forum...

Beste Grüße


----------



## othu (21. November 2012)

Ich habe auch 2 Laufradsätze für mein FRX (Hope/Flow und Hope/Spike), nicht unbedingt wegen dem GEwicht, aber alleine schon wegen den unterschiedlichen Reifen für Tour und heftig (Bikepark z.b.).
Hab keine Lust jedes Mal die Reifen zu wechseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (21. November 2012)

Genau...das mit dem reifen wechseln nervt voll.
Daher besorge ich mir jetzt auch nen leichteren Fr/Am LRS.
Den kann man dann am Homespot fahren.
Steinfelder gibt es da nicht, nur Sprünge. Da hält das schon.
Tendiere gerade schwer zum mavic crossmax sx.
Muss den von einem Freund jetzt mal bei mir reinpacken und schauen ob der auch optisch passt.


----------



## psx0407 (21. November 2012)

dto.
zwei laufradsätze:
dt swiss e2000 mit muddy mary für normale verhältnisse
sunringle mit dirty dan für matsch-tage

jeder laufradsatz mit kassette und bremsscheiben.

zusatznutzen:
bei einem platten im park halte ich mich nicht lange mit schlauchwechseln auf, sondern nehme gleich ein laufrad aus´m reservesatz und tausche aus.

psx0407


----------



## der_erce (21. November 2012)

Ich hab auch zwei Laufradsätze, allerdings auf zwei Bikes verteilt  !


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. November 2012)

braucht noch jemand nen optimierten frx rahmen von 2012 ohne dämpfer? wäre noch in meinen anzeigen


----------



## dia-mandt (21. November 2012)

Im bikemarkt verkauft gerade jemand einen frx rahmen neu ohne dÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 600â¬ in schwarz!!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-edition-cane-creek-double-barrel-fox-dhx-rc4


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. November 2012)

an meinem wurden allerdings alle "knackpunkte" bereits wegoptimiert. und verschenken muss ich den nu auch nich


----------



## dia-mandt (21. November 2012)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso der den so unter wert verkauft.


----------



## der_erce (21. November 2012)

600 ohne Dämpfer. Mit CCDB für Tausi und mitm Fox RC4 für 850!


----------



## dia-mandt (21. November 2012)

Ja. Ich weiÃ.
600â¬ ohne dÃ¤mpfer ist ein Top preis oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. November 2012)

Nenee...seh ich auch so. Sollte man schon zuschlagen, wenn man den Rest hat. Ich persönlich würd aber vermutlich den RC4 mitnehmen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> i love it.
> also wenn die ex721 dem einsatzzweck nicht gerecht wird, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, wieso mein lrs nach 2 jahren immernoch wie neu ist und glaube mir, dass ich nicht langsam auf dh strecken bin und auch die dicken sprünge sauber nehme.
> wird immer mein park LRS bleiben.
> demnächst dann ein light park/enduro satz ala ex1750 für den hometrail.
> ...


Du musst meine Postings etwas differenzierter lesen  Ich habe mit keinem Wort geschrieben, dass die EX721 nicht stabil genug für DH ist. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass ich (persönlich mit meiner subjektiven Meinung) sie für nicht allzu gut geeignet halte und das hat sehrwohl gute Gründe. Sie hat halt technisch gesehen ein völlig sinnloses Profil, denn die ist eigentlich für Felgenbremsen gebaut...! (Genau wegen dem Profil finde ich sie zusätzlich einfach ultra-hässlich) Dadurch ist sie trotz ihrer geringen Breite im Verhältnis einfach sehr schwer und so eine schmale Felge würde ich unabhängig davon an so einem Bike einfach unter keinen Umständen fahren wollen -> Geschmacksache. Wenn da die senkrecht stehende Flanke mal was abbekommt, kannst du die i. d. R. gleich wegwerfen, weil der Reifen nicht mehr richtig sitzt (bei einem Bekannten live erlebt). Wenn sie bei dir hält, ist ja schön! (ernsthaft, kein Sarkasmus o. Ä.!) Das spricht vermutlich für deinen sauberen Fahrstil und gut eingespeichte Laufräder. Aber rein die Tatsache, dass sie bei Benutzung nicht kaputt gehen reicht *mir* noch lange nicht, dass ich die Teile gut finde...! Ich hatte selbst schon Felgen mit 21mm Maulweite und bin darauf meistens 2.35er/2.4er Schwalbe Reifen gefahren. Wenn man da ein kleines Bisschen zu wenig Luft drauf hat (ich fahre gern mit niedringem Luftdruck), fährt sich das in Kurven schon recht schwammig und das geringere Volumen macht sich durch schlechtere Dämpfung deutlich bemerkbar - mit gleichem Reifen/Schlauch und identischem Luftdruck am selben Rad getestet. Ich hatte an dem Bike (mein Enduro-Hardtail) auch schon einen LRS mit EX729, das war ansich super zu fahren, man konnte mit dem Luftdruck schön weit runter, aber die Felgen waren mit ~670g einfach VIEL zu schwer für alles, was ich mit dem Bike je gemacht habe, das fuhr sich einfach zu träge. Die gerade ausgespeichte SOS mit 23mm Maulweite war ganz ok, obwohl ich mir immer wieder mal mehr Volumen gewünscht hätte, aber die hat ja eh nicht gehalten, ist mit 512g auch echt leicht. Jetzt arbeite ich mich weiter ans Optimum aus Gewicht, Breite und Stabilität ran... die Subrosa mit 25mm Maulweite und 522g ist da schon echt gut und die dürfte trotzdem deutlich stabiler sein. Im Nachhinein bereue ich es fast, dass ich mich wegen ein paar  und ein paar Gramm für die Supra 30 am Touren-LRS entschieden habe, da die Subrosa mit nur ~25g mehr etwas mehr Volumen hätte und auch direkt TL-tauglich wäre.

Glaub mir, wenn ich sage, dass breitere Felgen sich (bei gleichen und dafür geeigneten Reifen) besser fahren, dann ist da schon was dran  Ich habe das auch schon vor 5 oder 6 Jahren gesagt, wo es diesen Trend (siehe Syntace-LRS) noch lange nicht gab. Probier es doch vielleicht einfach mal aus, wenn du die Gelegenheit hast! 




CombiS schrieb:


> Hmm die Sun Ringle in Orange sind schon nicht schlecht...
> Obs zu meinem Bike passt weiß ich nicht mal schauen, vieleicht macht die mir mal en Kumpel in Photoshop rein. Wenns gut aussieht wer weiß


Ich habs mal schnell zusammengebastelt, ohne viel Liebe zum Detail... einfach, dass man die Kombi mal sieht:








dr.juggles schrieb:


> fährt jemand eine reverb in seinem frx?
> kann die normale sattelstütze zum hochkurbeln leider nicht weit genug rausziehen, deshalb bin ich am überlegen?
> oder doch lieber eine längere, normale stütze?


Variostütze macht absolut Sinn! Werde ich mir auch zulegen, nur ist mein Wunschmodell gerade nicht lieferbar (LEV 150). Ich komme mit der Serien-Stütze auch nicht hoch genug, aber wenn ich eine längere nehmen würde, käme ich für bergab nicht mehr tief genug...




prof.66 schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpfer arbeitet gut in einem FRX 2010 in Gr.L ?
> 
> Mein Gewicht komplett mit Montur würde ich mal auf 94kg setzen.


Also ich wiege zwar eine ganze Schippe weniger, aber ich kann nur sagen, dass der Vivid Coil R2C (Tune M) bei mir sehr gut funktioniert 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Laufradspezis. Mein Bike für 2013+ hat die Sun Ringle Charger Comp LRS. Ich denke die tun es für den Anfang haben aber zumindest was das Gewicht angeht doch sicher einiges an Luft nach oben.
> 
> Auf der Suche nach einem LRS der auch mal einen Bikeparkeinsatz überlebt, bin auf die sehr interessante Produktlinie von Syntace gestoßen. Meine Erfahrungen mit Syntace im Komponentenbereich (Lenker,Vorbau + Sattelstütze) sind durchgängig positivst.


Den Charger-LRS würde ich am besten ungefahren verkaufen... das ist in meinen Augen ein XC-LRS, auf den "AM" draufgepinselt wurde. Die lediglich 24 Speichen halte ich für den Einsatzzweck für ungeeignet und die Felgen sind auch grenzwertig schmal. Und obwohl an den beiden Stellen (quantitativ) gespart wurde, ist der LRS mit 1950g nicht wirklich leicht.

Die Syntace LRS sind ansich interessant, zumal sie einen sinnvollen Trend (breite Felgen) mit geringem Gewicht vereinen. Doch jetzt kommt das ABER: die sind genau das, was du willst NICHT. Denn sie sind nicht für Bikeparkeinsätze gedacht, da die Felgen doch sehr sehr leicht sind. Syntace selbst gibt als Obergrenze für die Teile "Enduro" an. Das ist auch nicht unbedingt die Zielgruppe, denke ich, sondern eher Leute, die in technischem Gelände unterwegs sind und dementsprechend eher langsam.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle der Empfehlung von othu folgen, wenn es breit sein soll oder wenn dir der LRS zu schwer wird (dürfte etwa auf 1950g kommen), nimm die Subrosa, da kommst du auf etwa 1850g.

Wie einige Andere schon berichtet haben, sind 2 LRS allerdings keine schlechte Idee, gerade wegen dem Reifenwechsel und weil man das Bike schnell und einfach von leichtrollendem Touren-Modus auf stabil und maximalen Grip umgebaut hat. Ich habe am Park-LRS DH Reifen + RR-Kassette drauf und werde den Touren-LRS demnächst auf Tubeless umrüsten, da will man dann eh nicht mehr ständig die Reifen (de-)montieren 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Im bikemarkt verkauft gerade jemand einen frx rahmen neu ohne dämpfer für 600 in schwarz!!!





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso der den so unter wert verkauft.


Tja, da wollte wohl jemand einfach nur die 40 und den Deemax Ultimate LRS haben  600 kommt da ganz gut hin, wenn er den Rahmen einfach nur ohne Verlust los haben will. Ich bin im Moment bei effektiven 735, die ich für meinen FRX Rahmen mit Sattel + Stütze bezahlt habe - allerdings habe ich LRS, Kurbel und Lenker noch hier liegen, das was ich dafür bekomme geht von dem Betrag dann nochmal ab...! Außerdem habe ich für meinen FR Rahmen mit Dämpfer 650 bekommen, war also unterm Strich doch ein ganz gutes Geschäft


----------



## prof.66 (23. November 2012)

Du fährst dann ein MM Tune ist das richtig ?


----------



## dia-mandt (23. November 2012)

also das framekit konnte man ja am ende für 1150 inkl. ccdb kaufen.
zieht man den preis des ccdb ab, kommt man zumindest auf 700.
ich finde 600 viel zu wenig aber das ist ja nicht mein bier.
bräuchte ich nen rahmen würde ich den sofort kaufen.
billiger bekommt man so einen rahmen nicht.


----------



## MoPe. (24. November 2012)

Hey,
Bin gerade dabei, mein Rad ein bisschen zu verändern und hab da ein paar Fragen.
Die Elixier 7 sollen runter und Deore XT drauf. Das Silber der XT sollte ja zum Raw-Rahmen passen. Bin mit der Elixier nicht so zufrieden und da die alte XT an meinem Ghost super funktioniert, sollte die Neue das ja dann auch hoffentlich. Für Hometrails und höchstens 2 mal im Monat Bikepark sollte sie bei <70kg ja auch reichen oder ? 
Adapter brauche ich ja dann den: VR für 203mm Scheibe PM (I-SMMAF203PPA) und den 
Shimano Adapter HR auf 203 mm SM-MA-R203P/S ?
Saint sind mir dann doch zu teuer und Zee gefallen mir irgendwie nicht 
Minion und Ardent reichen denke ich im Schnee auch aus, sodass sich eine Anschaffung von neuen Reifen nicht lohnt, oder hat jemand die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht?

mfg Timo


----------



## othu (24. November 2012)

HR203 nur mit Basteln oder U-Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Du fährst dann ein MM Tune ist das richtig ?


Korrekt. Gibts im Aftermarket nicht anders zu kaufen, bzw. müsste man umbauen (gibt wohl Shim-Kits für die einzelnen Tunes). Hatte bisher aber nicht das Gefühl, dass es dafür einen Anlass gäbe.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> also das framekit konnte man ja am ende für 1150 inkl. ccdb kaufen.
> zieht man den preis des ccdb ab, kommt man zumindest auf 700.
> ich finde 600 viel zu wenig aber das ist ja nicht mein bier.
> bräuchte ich nen rahmen würde ich den sofort kaufen.
> billiger bekommt man so einen rahmen nicht.


Ja, wenn man sich den Aufwand mit dem Zerlegen und dem Verkaufen der Teile nicht machen will, hast du auf jeden Fall recht. 600 für den neuen Rahmen ist auch echt billig.
So wie ich das auf den Fotos sehe, ist das, was der verkauft aber nicht der halb lackierte, halb eloxierte Rahmen des Framekits, daher meine Vermutung, dass derjenige nur die Gabel + LRS gebraucht hat...




MoPe. schrieb:


> Minion und Ardent reichen denke ich im Schnee auch aus, sodass sich eine Anschaffung von neuen Reifen nicht lohnt, oder hat jemand die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht?


Vorsicht mit dem 42a Gummi bei Kälte! Das Zeu wird glas-hart...! Im Schnee nicht so das Thema, aber auf hartem Boden ist damit bei Kälte äußerste Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## dia-mandt (24. November 2012)

Jaja. Das ist der aus dem komplettrad. Aber man muss das ja mit dem framekit preislich vergleichen da man sonst keinen anhaltspunkt hat, ob der preis ok ist.
Ich wÃ¼rde meinen nach einer saison noch nicht mal fÃ¼r 600 verkaufen.
Wenn man sich die preise der torques nach einem jahr anschaut, dann liegen die meist noch bei 900â¬ mit dÃ¤mpfer (dhx air).


----------



## Chris_360 (24. November 2012)

wo soll am rahmen zwischen komplettradrahmen und framekit ein unterschied sein? ich hab mir im ausverkauf einen nochmals gekauft und ich kann beim besten willen keinen unterschied feststellen. und nur so zur Info der 2012er rahmenkit kostet bei canyon nun wieder 1400.


----------



## christophersch (24. November 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> wo soll am rahmen zwischen komplettradrahmen und framekit ein unterschied sein? ich hab mir im ausverkauf einen nochmals gekauft und ich kann beim besten willen keinen unterschied feststellen. und nur so zur Info der 2012er rahmenkit kostet bei canyon nun wieder 1400.



beim Framekit ist der Hinterbau nicht anodisiert, sonder lackiert.


----------



## Chris_360 (24. November 2012)

Nö genau anders rum. habs gerade verglichen.


----------



## christophersch (24. November 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Nö genau anders rum. habs gerade verglichen.



pardon. genau, so wars


----------



## simdiem (24. November 2012)

Vielleicht für einige ganz interessant. Sicher einen Blick wert: http://blog.canyon.com/?p=8653


----------



## rmfausi (25. November 2012)

Hi Simon,
das habe ich mir schon getimed. Vielen Dank nochmal fürs posten.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Taikobo (25. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

schon jemand an seinem Rockzone das Problem gehabt das die Kindshock nicht mehr runter will ? 

Gruss Mario


----------



## Nduro (25. November 2012)

Ja schon öfters. Musst die Spannung vom Zug erhöhen. Geht mit dem Verschluss an der Leitung.
Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taikobo (25. November 2012)

Hi nduro,
danke für die schnelle antwort.
Es funktioniert leider trotzdem net :-(.

Gruss Mario


----------



## Nduro (25. November 2012)

Schau mal bei meinen Bildern nach. Dort habe ich mal eine Anleitung für die Wartung kopiert.
Cu


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. November 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Vielleicht für einige ganz interessant. Sicher einen Blick wert: http://blog.canyon.com/?p=8653


Passenderweise habe ich seit kurzem einen neuen Receiver und kriege BR jetzt in HD, ich freu mich schön drauf 

BTW: heute bei bestem Wetter die Titanfeder "eingefahren", ein Traum! Ist ganz minimal härter als meine 300er Stahl (ca. 2mm weniger Dämpferhub bei vollem Gewicht auf dem Sattel), passt also jetzt perfekt für 185 UND 203  Heute auf der Tour trotz weniger hartem Gelände und wg. der minimal härteren Feder etwas weniger Druckstufe, gut 90% FW-Ausnutzung - top!  Die günstig bei eBay geschossene Rubber Queen hat sich am Heck auch super geschlagen, rollt wie die Hölle und der Grip ist ok, nur die Dämpfung könnte besser sein, aber ich muss mich da auch noch an den "sinnvoll niedrigsten" Luftdruck rantasten. Sobald ich mal einen Kompressor in die Hand bekomme, wird der Touren LRS eh auf TL umgerüstet, dann hab ich da noch mehr Spielraum


----------



## LordLinchpin (25. November 2012)

MoPe. schrieb:


> Hey,
> Bin gerade dabei, mein Rad ein bisschen zu verändern und hab da ein paar Fragen.
> Die Elixier 7 sollen runter und Deore XT drauf. Das Silber der XT sollte ja zum Raw-Rahmen passen. Bin mit der Elixier nicht so zufrieden und da die alte XT an meinem Ghost super funktioniert, sollte die Neue das ja dann auch hoffentlich. Für Hometrails und höchstens 2 mal im Monat Bikepark sollte sie bei <70kg ja auch reichen oder ?
> Adapter brauche ich ja dann den: VR für 203mm Scheibe PM (I-SMMAF203PPA) und den
> ...




hallo timo,

also ich habe meine xt´s mit komplett ice tech in saalbach und leogang nicht klein gekriegt, hinten mit 180er scheibe vorne mit 200er, musste etwas mehr bremsen weil ich immer hinter meiner frau hergefahren bin (das heißt erste mal x-line fast durchgehend gebremst...). mit ausrüstung habe ich 80-85kg, ne 200er brauchst du hinten definitiv nicht


----------



## CombiS (25. November 2012)

Danke `Smubob´ für das Bild, das gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut.

Gruß Juls


----------



## necare (27. November 2012)

Moin Leute,

bin auch bald stolzer Besitzer eines FRX.
hat schon jemand das 2013 Dropzone?
Wie is das so? 
Meins kommt erst nächste Woche 

Und wegen dem Trackflip... ich kann ja den Federweg auf 180mm oder 200mm stellen... und der Lenkwinkel verändert sich dann auch direkt, ich kann nicht beides seperat einstellen oder?

Danke & Gruß
Chris


----------



## mssc (27. November 2012)

Hab auch das Dropzone bestellt, lt. Auftragsbestätigung sollte es KW 51 kommen.

Lenkwinkel und Federweg kannst du auch unabhängig voneinander einstellen, gibt also 4 verschiedene Einstellungen..


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. November 2012)

185mm und 203mm sind jeweils mit flachem und steilem Winkel seperat möglich.


----------



## christophersch (27. November 2012)

Die Trackflip-Frage entwickelt sich hier echt zum Dauer "Burner". Als nächstes dürften dir die ausgeschlagenen Dämpfer Buchsen auffallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## necare (27. November 2012)

> Die Trackflip-Frage entwickelt sich hier echt zum Dauer "Burner". Als nächstes dürften dir die ausgeschlagenen Dämpfer Buchsen auffallen...


waaaaaas?
klär mich bitte mal über diese Dämpfer Buchsen auf, kann ich das ding dann direkt wieder zum reparieren an canyon zurück schicken?


----------



## othu (27. November 2012)

draufklicken -> 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchthreadid=526852

einpippen ->
"Buchsen"

lesen ->


----------



## psx0407 (27. November 2012)

necare schrieb:


> ...kann ich das ding dann direkt wieder zum reparieren an canyon zurück schicken?


du hast dein bike noch gar nicht geliefert bekommen und denkst schon an reparaturen ?   
ruhig blut: nicht verrückt machen lassen und weiter auf das rad freuen.   

hier eine kurzfassung der im thread genannten themen, ohne anspruch auf vollständigkeit/richtigkeit:
- buchsen nach einem jahr ausgeschlagen
- steuersatz locker
- dämpferpumpe fehlt
- iscg-adapter-zeugs fehlt
- falsche bremse montiert (bzw. homepage falsch/unvollständig gelesen)
- falsche reifen montiert (dto.)
- schraubenkopf selber rundgedreht (montage bei canyon klappt, demontage daheim aber nicht)
- felgen nach dh-gebrauch eingedellt (zeig´ mir eine unkaputtbare felge...)
- keine dh-schläuche verwendet (anspruchsdenken ?)
- hinterbau nicht eloxiert sondern lackiert bzw. eloxiert aber nicht lackiert bzw. beim rahmenset wieder andersrum oder doch nicht oder kplt. oder wie auch immer
- kein umwerfer nachträglich schleiffrei montierbar
- i-beam-sattelklemmung lockert sich (hammer-thema!)
- usw. usw.

aber:
nicht alles ist canyons verschulden, nicht alles passiert bei jedem rad und die o.g. probleme konzentrieren sich offensichtlich auf relativ wenige user. 

geh´ also bitte nicht mit negativen gefühlen vorab an dein wunschbike ran. gib´ dem rad eine chance, es wird dich begeistern. suche das haar in der suppe und du wirst es finden.

psx0407


----------



## necare (28. November 2012)

ok passt, dann bin ich ja beruhigt .

Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. November 2012)

Falsche Bremse montiert/Homepage falsch gelesen?!?

Was ist das denn?!? Sollte schon die Bremse dran sein, die auf der Hompage steht...


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2012)

CombiS schrieb:


> Danke `Smubob´ für das Bild, das gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut.


Mir wie gesagt auch. Allerdings ist der LRS mittlerweile leider verkauft...




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Falsche Bremse montiert/Homepage falsch gelesen?!?
> 
> Was ist das denn?!? Sollte schon die Bremse dran sein, die auf der Hompage steht...


Da hatte einfach jemand die Beschreibung des Bikes nicht richtig gelesen bzw. falsch interepretiert... Er dachte, das Bike hätte vorne und hinten Elixir Bremshebel und Code Sättel, in Realität ist es aber vorne ein Code Sattel und hinten ein Elixir Sattel - was so auch absolut sinnvoll ist und schon von vielen Nutzern bestätigt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (28. November 2012)

Kann ich die TrackFlip Schraube nur bei Canyon nachbestellen ?


----------



## christophersch (28. November 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Kann ich die TrackFlip Schraube nur bei Canyon nachbestellen ?



Wenn du sie als "Trackflip" Schraube bezeichnest ganz bestimmt... 

Ansonsten würde ich 'nein' sagen. Ist schließlich nur eine stinknormale Schraube...


----------



## Bone-Breaker (28. November 2012)

Taikobo schrieb:


> Hi nduro,
> danke für die schnelle antwort.
> Es funktioniert leider trotzdem net :-(.
> 
> Gruss Mario



Der verbaute Zug ist anscheinend von minderer Qualität. Ich hatte dasselbe Problem und den Zug inzwischen bereits zweimal gekürzt.


----------



## Nduro (28. November 2012)

@Bone-Breaker: kannst du kurz beschreiben wie du den Zug gekürzt hast? An der Stütze oder? Nicht am Hebel.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (28. November 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> @_Bone-Breaker_: kannst du kurz beschreiben wie du den Zug gekürzt hast? An der Stütze oder? Nicht am Hebel.


 @Nduro: Nein, nicht an der Stütze. Das hatte ich auch zuerst versucht, geht aber nicht. Du musst am Hebel die kleine Madenschraube(die hält den Zug im Hebel) entfernen und kannst dann den Zug weiter durchschieben. Anschließend die Madenschraube wieder anbringen und den überstehenden Teil des Zuges kappen. Am besten den Hebel dazu vom Lenker demontieren. Ist eine echte Fummelei.


----------



## Nduro (28. November 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich ewig an der Stütze versucht etwas zu kürzen. Ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen, ich stimme dir zu das der Zug wahrscheinlich echt von minderer Qualität ist.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (28. November 2012)

Ich habe das gerade nicht parat, aber ich glaube der Zug ist in der Stütze nicht kürzbar. Ausserdem ist das ein Gefummel den Plastikverschluss aus der Stütze zu entfernen.


----------



## simdiem (29. November 2012)

Für alle die den Beitrag von Rob J im BR nicht mitbekommen haben. Er ist in der Mediatheke verfügbar.

http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Mediathek.html?bccode=both

--> dann Links auf "Alle Sendungen"
--> dann "L" anklicken
--> "Lebenslinien" anklicken und schon läuft es.

Ich finde den Beitrag wirklich sehenswert und erlaubt einen sehr tiefen Einblick in sein Leben! Außerdem zeigt es mir, dass ich bei der richtigen Firma gekauft habe, auch, wenn man sich manchmal rumärgern muss ;-)

Gruß Simon


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2012)

Ja, der Beitrag war echt gut. Sehr natürlich und persönlich - so nah muss man Reporter auch erst mal an sich ran lassen...! Bewegende Lebensgeschichte und ein total sympathischer Mensch 


So, ich geh jetzt ne Runde fahren... 1°C und strahlender Sonnenschein


----------



## brillenboogie (3. Dezember 2012)

falls jemand ein neuwertiges torque frx speedzone in l braucht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/81457-canyon-torque-frx-speedzone-2012-gr-l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Dezember 2012)

Klingt interessant 
Was hat das neu gekostet? Gerne auch per PN


----------



## necare (4. Dezember 2012)

juhu, mein Bike ist gestern angekommen (frx dropzone) .

zunÃ¤chst muss ich anmerken, dass ich mich mit der Technik der rÃ¤der eig. nicht wirklich auskenne.

Ich habe beim Vorderradeinbau ein Problem, vielleicht kann mir da jemand von euch weiter helfen:

beim ausbau habe ich vom vorderbau an der Steckachse 2 so Dinger abgemacht . Diese gehÃ¶ren sich, soweit ich weiÃ jeweils eines zwischen nabe und rahmen.
Allerdings ist bei einem davon noch so eine Dichtung dazwischen und danach noch mal so ein ding. also fast doppelt so groÃ?

irgendwie check ichs nicht lol, plz help


zudem muss ich sagen, dass die Pumpe leider nicht mitgeliefert wurde. Hab dann gestern gleich noch angerufen (um 18:45 Uhr angerufen, um 19:00uhr machen die Feierabend) dann sagte mir support-mitarbeiter, der recht patzig reagiert hat, dass bei dem dropzone keine Pumpe dabei ist. Heute bin ich auf die canyon page gegangen und habe ein Dropzone in den Warenkorb gepackt, und siehe da, es steht eine Pumpe fÃ¼r 0â¬ mit drin "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*IRIDIUM-SHOX-PUMPE*

 						Zu diesem Mountainbike legen wir kostenlos eine DÃ¤mpferpumpe bei.").

Heute noch mal angerufen, und es ging zum GlÃ¼ck eine besser gelaunte Person ran, die mir sagte, dass mir die Pumpe gratis nachgeschickt wird.


Ansonsten habe ich noch alle MÃ¶glichen Schrauben und metallteile dabei, fÃ¼r die ich keine Verwendung finde^^


----------



## Sasse82 (4. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!

Ich bin immer noch mit mir am Hadern ob es das Rockzone werden soll.


----------



## prof.66 (5. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir von euch einer sagen wie genau die/das Lager an dieser Stellen eingepresst ist ?

Ich bin grade dabei die Lager am Rahmen zu wechseln, allerdings weis ich jetzt nicht
genau wie die zwei Lager da drine sind und vorallem weis ich auch nicht wie ich sie
raus bekommen soll.

Am Hinterbau ist das kein Thema aber hier weis ich momentan nicht so wirklich wie ich das machen soll.

Es ist ein Lager auf der Linken und Rechten seite, dazwischen sieht es aus als ob ne Hülse ist. In das Rechte und Linke Lager werden zusätzlich nochmal zwei Distanzhülsen eingesetzt und da geht dann die 8mm starke Schraube durch.

Die zwei Distanzen haben ich auf den Bildern schon raus gemacht, gibt es dazu vielleicht ne Explosionszeichnung oder hat jemand die Lager schonmal gewechselt ?


----------



## rider_x (5. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem zweiten Bild ist ein Sprengring vor dem Lager den du mit einer speziellen Zange herrausnehmen kannst


----------



## Jogi (5. Dezember 2012)

vom aktuellen FRX (ab 2012) ist ja Explosionszeichnung im Umlauf.
Das "alte" schaut aber etwas anders aus. Frag doch mal direkt bei Canyon nach, ob sie dir die Zeichnung zukommen lassen.


----------



## prof.66 (5. Dezember 2012)

@RideR X ja das hab ich gesehen, ich habs zwar noch nicht versucht aber 
ich gehe mal davon aus das ich das Lager wohl nicht einfach so rausbekommen werde auch wenn ich den Ring davor entferne.

Meiner erfahrung nach sind die Lager eigentlich immer eingepresst.

 @Jogi, danke werd ich dann gleich mal machen


----------



## Sasse82 (5. Dezember 2012)

Vor ein paar Tagen gab es hier ja eine Diskussion über Laufräder...
Was sagt ihr zu den in den 2013er Modellen verbauten Sun Ringle ADD Expert Rädern?
Taugen die was? Oder kann man auch hier nur empfehlen sie ungefahren zu verkaufen und andere zu beschaffen?
Man beachte, ich bin weder Anfänger noch Profi-Fahrer, sie müssten also für das gesunde Mittelmaß herhalten. =)


----------



## christophersch (5. Dezember 2012)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen gab es hier ja eine Diskussion über Laufräder...
> Was sagt ihr zu den in den 2013er Modellen verbauten Sun Ringle ADD Expert Rädern?
> Taugen die was? Oder kann man auch hier nur empfehlen sie ungefahren zu verkaufen und andere zu beschaffen?
> Man beachte, ich bin weder Anfänger noch Profi-Fahrer, sie müssten also für das gesunde Mittelmaß herhalten. =)



Dafür sind sie sicherlich vollkommen ausreichend. Wenn du dein Bike tunen möchtest, dann machen andere Dinge einen größeren gefühlten Unterschied. Nur wenn du richtig Geld in einen LRS steckst, merkst du mMn den Unterschied. (Einer, der ein paar 100g weniger wiegt und genauso stabil ist)

Tipp: lieber für einen Hunni 450g an der Kurbel sparen und früher oder später in einen Top Dämpfer/ investieren. Ist aber auch nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Nichts für ungut

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Dezember 2012)

Welchen DÃ¤mpfer meinst du denn z.B. ? Kosten?
Was wÃ¼rdest fÃ¼r einen LRS vorschlagen? Kosten?
Welche Kurbel wÃ¼rdest du fÃ¼r 100â¬ nehmen?


----------



## simdiem (5. Dezember 2012)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen gab es hier ja eine Diskussion über Laufräder...
> Was sagt ihr zu den in den 2013er Modellen verbauten Sun Ringle ADD Expert Rädern?
> Taugen die was? Oder kann man auch hier nur empfehlen sie ungefahren zu verkaufen und andere zu beschaffen?
> Man beachte, ich bin weder Anfänger noch Profi-Fahrer, sie müssten also für das gesunde Mittelmaß herhalten. =)



Lieber nicht fahren.


----------



## christophersch (5. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Welchen Dämpfer meinst du denn z.B. ? Kosten?
> Was würdest für einen LRS vorschlagen? Kosten?
> Welche Kurbel würdest du für 100 nehmen?



Kommt natürlich drauf an, welches Bike du dir bestellst.

Ausgegangen vom Whipzone (1999):

Andere Kurbel (SLX oder XT) für ca. 90 bzw. 120 macht etwa -450g
Den Dämpfer würde ich erstmal etwas testen. Der soll ja ganz gut sein. Sonst würde ich einen RC4 oder Vivid Air ausm Bikemarkt nehmen. Den RC4 bekommt man teilweise für 250, den Vivid Air für gut 300

Die Laufradsatz-Frage ist schwierig. Da entscheidet auch sehr der eigene Fahrstil und die Optik-Vorlieben. Ich würde gerne mal die Crossmax SX an meinem Flashzone fahren. Ich hatte sie vor einigen Jahren an meinem Torque ES und fand sie sehr gut. Hatte nie Probleme damit. Aber für hartes Downhill-gemoshe ist der schon etwas schade.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Dezember 2012)

Und Dämpfer und Kurbel ausgehend vom 2012er Speedzone?


----------



## Sasse82 (5. Dezember 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Lieber nicht fahren.



Krieg ich dafür auch eine Begründung? ;-)
 @_christophersch_:
Da es sich bei mir um das Rockzone dreht glaube ich nicht, dass ich mit der Kurbel noch so viel Gewicht sparen kann. Dämpfer wäre nur zu tauschen, wenn mir der Vivid Air nicht zusagen sollte.


----------



## christophersch (5. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Und Dämpfer und Kurbel ausgehend vom 2012er Speedzone?



Kurbel ist da die gleiche. Der Van R soll in dem Rahmen aber auch ganz gut laufen. Bin ich selbst aber noch nicht gefahren. Da wissen die anderen mehr Bescheid. Aber austauschen kann man den früher oder später auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (5. Dezember 2012)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Krieg ich dafür auch eine Begründung? ;-)
> @_christophersch_:
> Da es sich bei mir um das Rockzone dreht glaube ich nicht, dass ich mit der Kurbel noch so viel Gewicht sparen kann. Dämpfer wäre nur zu tauschen, wenn mir der Vivid Air nicht zusagen sollte.



Ich nehme mal an, dass er damit meint, dass du ihn -den Laufradsatz-, bevor der größte Wertverlust, nämlich der der ersten Testfahrt, einsetzt, du ihn lieber gleich direkt verkaufst.  haha 

hat er ja selbst auch gemacht. Und wenn man Ahnung davon hat und genau weiß, was man will, ist das auch mehr als klug!

Edit: Bei Rockzone fällt mir spontan nichts auf was man tauschen muss/könnte. Da wäre der Laufradsatz wahrscheinlich wirklich das erste tauschteil.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Dezember 2012)

Macht es denn Sinn den RS Vivid Air hinten mit der R2C2 vorne zu kombinieren? Oder lieber immer Luft Luft und Coil Coil fahren?


----------



## othu (6. Dezember 2012)

Das kommt auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an, meine persönliche Liste:

1) VR: Coil / HR: Coil 
2) VR: Coil / HR: Coil
3) VR: Coil / HR: Coil  
4) VR: Coil / HR: Air
5) VR: Coil / HR: Air
6) VR: Air / HR: Air


----------



## mssc (6. Dezember 2012)

Was ist an den ADD Expert Laufrädern so schlimm? Ist sie schon mal jemand hier gefahren? 
Der einzige Nachteil, den ich sehe (gegenüber anderen Laufrädern in der selben Preisklasse): man ist auf Felgen mit 28 Loch beschränkt, falls man mal wechseln will/muss und die Naben behalten will. Die sind halt "etwas" selten... 

Oder übersehe ich etwas wichtiges?


----------



## Type53 (6. Dezember 2012)

Will hier jemand auf hydraulische (KS Supernatura 150mm + SDG I-Beam Sattel)l Sattelstütze aufrüsten? 
-hab für meine aus 2012 FRX Rockzone Neurad keine Verwendung.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## mssc (6. Dezember 2012)

Was würdest du dir preislich vorstellen?


----------



## Nill (6. Dezember 2012)

^^oh man grade ein Reverb gekauft ;(


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Dezember 2012)

Passt die beim 2012er Speedzone?


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Dezember 2012)

Klar. Selber rahmen, selber durchmesser.


----------



## Type53 (6. Dezember 2012)

genauso ist es!              .....31,6mm...

-hätte mir 199euro mit Sattel vorgestellt.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (6. Dezember 2012)

30.9


----------



## Type53 (6. Dezember 2012)

natürlich! -pardon.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2012)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu den in den 2013er Modellen verbauten Sun Ringle ADD Expert Rädern?
> Taugen die was? Oder kann man auch hier nur empfehlen sie ungefahren zu verkaufen und andere zu beschaffen?
> Man beachte, ich bin weder Anfänger noch Profi-Fahrer, sie müssten also für das gesunde Mittelmaß herhalten. =)


Also wenn es dir nur drum geht, dass dir die nicht nach 3 Fahrten die Grätsche machen, kannst du die auch behalten. Generell würde ich aber sagen, dass die Laufräder in meinen Augen nicht sehr viel taugen. Dafür, dass die Felgen nur 30mm breit sind und die Räder nur 28 Speichen haben, ist der LRS sackschwer. Straightpull Speichen mag ich auch nicht so, die im Fall eines Defekts nach zu bekommen ist u. U. nicht so einfach. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Qualität der Lager max. auf mittelmäßigem Niveau ist. Du bekommst für relativ vernünftiges Geld etwas wesentlich Besseres, woran du lange Spaß haben kannst...
Simdiem hat übrigens selbst einen ADD LRS, er wird also wissen, wovon er schreibt 

Bei der Kurbel sparst du mit der XT ca. 50g => drauf geschissen! 




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Und Dämpfer und Kurbel ausgehend vom 2012er Speedzone?


Beim Speedzone macht fast jede andere Kurbel Sinn, das Ding ist ein regelrechter Bleiklumpen  SLX oder XT würde ich auch empfehlen.
Beim Dämpfer kann ich den Vivid R2C (Coil) sehr empfehlen, läuft bei mir prächtig. Wenn es günstig sein soll: der Kage RC soll auch absolut top funktionieren. Allerdings scheint der Van RC allen Berichten zufolge durchaus auch zu taugen, also wieso gleich umrüsten? Vom RC4 würde ich vorsichtshalber besser die Finger lassen... den ist so viel ich weiß noch keiner im neuen FRX gefahren und meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Torque Rahmen i. V. m. Fox DHX Dämpfern nach würde ich vermuten, dass das keine allzu gute Kombi ist.




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Macht es denn Sinn den RS Vivid Air hinten mit der R2C2 vorne zu kombinieren? Oder lieber immer Luft Luft und Coil Coil fahren?


Einen "Sinn" gibt es da nicht, nur persönliche Vorlieben. Da musst du entscheiden, ob du lieber die Federhärte schnell per Luftdruck verändern können willst und etwas Gewicht sparen möchtest oder ob du lieber eine unkomplizierte Stahlfeder hast (bei der du mit der Federhärte evtl. etwas ausprobieren musst), die tendenziell spritziger und fluffiger arbeitet als Luft.




othu schrieb:


> meine persönliche Liste:
> 
> 1) VR: Coil / HR: Coil
> 2) VR: Coil / HR: Coil
> ...


----------



## Sasse82 (7. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also wenn es dir nur drum geht, dass dir die nicht nach 3 Fahrten die Grätsche machen, kannst du die auch behalten. Generell würde ich aber sagen, dass die Laufräder in meinen Augen nicht sehr viel taugen. Dafür, dass die Felgen nur 30mm breit sind und die Räder nur 28 Speichen haben, ist der LRS sackschwer. Straightpull Speichen mag ich auch nicht so, die im Fall eines Defekts nach zu bekommen ist u. U. nicht so einfach. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Qualität der Lager max. auf mittelmäßigem Niveau ist. Du bekommst für relativ vernünftiges Geld etwas wesentlich Besseres, woran du lange Spaß haben kannst...
> Simdiem hat übrigens selbst einen ADD LRS, er wird also wissen, wovon er schreibt



Okay, ich verstehe. Alternativ könnte ich mir natürlich einen von http://www.light-wolf.de/ aufbauen lassen. Dann hätte ich garantiert was taugliches.
Ich muss dann nur erst mal jemanden finden, der mir den ADD LRS abkaufen wird, wenn er ja nicht ganz so gut ist. =)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja, werd erstmal testen mit dem Van RC Performance im Speedzone.

1. Ja, die Kurbel werd ich wohl gegen eine XT tauschen und ein 36er Race Face Blatt draufmachen.
Bei der XT Kurbel ist ja egal ob ich mir eine 3er oder 2er kaufe und die Blätter demontiere, oder? Einfach vorhandene Blätter runter schrauben und das Race Face drauf, oder?

2. Hat jemand zufällig einen Link zu dem Werkzeug, welches ich benötige, um beim Speedzone Kurbel/Lager der Serie  auszubauen und dann ein Werkzeug um die XT Kurbel samt Lager einzubauen? Danke für eure Hilfe!!!
Eins von denen hier?!?
http://www.bike-components.de/index...8deff93c6078371&limit=20&filter_id=217&order=

3. Wie messe ich den SAG beim Dämpfer?!?


----------



## psx0407 (7. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> 3. Wie messe ich den SAG beim dämpfer?!?


ganz einfach:
dein speedzone hat einen sag-indikator links am umlenkhebel, orange eloxiert und mit 9 ausgefrästen punkten (oder sind´s 10?).
schiebe ihn vor´m aufsitzen ganz nach hinten (zum hinterrad), setze dich drauf und steige wieder ab. der "knubbel" zeigt dir anhand der markierung in 10-er prozentschritten den sag an, wobei die erste markierung die 0 ist.

psx0407


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, danke!


Jetzt brauch ich nur noch das Werkzeug um das alte Lager/Kurbel rauszunehmen und das Werkzeug um das neue XT/Holowtech2 Lager/Kurbel reinzubauen...


----------



## simdiem (7. Dezember 2012)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Krieg ich dafür auch eine Begründung? ;-)



Ja, die bekommst du. Ich reiche sie nach, da ich bei dem letzten Post nicht die Zeit dafür hatte. 
Ich habe den ADD Expert LRS diese Saison für 2,5 Monate gefahren. Er wurde 6 mal in Beerfelden gefahren, für je 3 h. 
Ich habe den ADD Expert von Canyon im Tausch für den original verbauten Ringle Dämon Mtx29 LRS erhalten, da bei diesem der Felgenstoß sehr schlampig verschweißt war.  Der ADD ist als 18 h gelaufen. Beerfelden ist ein wenig holprig, aber ansonsten keine übermäßige Herausforderung für einen LRS. Insbesondere nicht bei einem Fahrer mit 70 kg fahrfertig. 

Was sofort aufgefallen ist war, dass sich die Speichen sehr schnell gelockert haben und dadurch Seitenschläge verursachen. Vor 3 Wochen dann der Supergau. Der Freilauf funktioniere plötzlich in beide Richtungen. Tolle Sache! Sieht gut aus, lässt sich aber schwierig fahren. 
Also den Freilauf abgezogen und mal nachgesehen und siehe da, die Feder, die die Sperrklinken nach unten drückt war gebrochen. Nach so kurzer Zeit. 
Kann passieren, sollte es aber nicht. Warum ich dir von dem LRS abrate ist auf die Konstruktion begründet. Es gibt nur EINEN Federring, der alle 3 Sperrklinken gleichzeitig nach untern drückt. Dieser ist dermaßen dünn, dass er in meinen Augen für diese Aufgabe zu unterdimensioniert ist. Zudem hat man bei dieser Art der Konstruktion beim Defekt der Feder direkt einen Gesamtausfall des kompletten Laufrades. Lass das mal auf einer Tour passieren. Dieses Problem hast du bei einer Hope Nabe nicht, da jeder Sperrklinken seine eigene Feder hat. 
Daher, weder durchdacht konstruiert, noch sonderlich haltbar (Einspeichqualität), ergibt für mich ein Produkt, das ich nicht empfehlen kann. 
Rausschmeißen, ne Hope kaufen und glücklich werden. Die Nabe wird wahrscheinlich sogar deinen RAhmen überleben. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Dezember 2012)

Welcher LRS wäre denn für des FRX sinnvoll? Für den Bereich DH/FR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (7. Dezember 2012)

Hope Pro 2 Evo mit Spank Spike Evo 35 AL


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Dezember 2012)

Kann man die so fertig kaufen?


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kann man die so fertig kaufen?



Ja...das Bauxit für die Rims musste nicht selbst aus der ägyptischen Wüste schürfen! 

Kannst Du dir aufbauen lassen, habe ich auch gestern erst gemacht. Hope Pro 2 Evo mit schmaleren Spank Subrosas (30mm) für Enduro.

Vorteil hierbei ist, dass Du jede Komponente auf deine Bedürfnisse abstimmen kannst. Bis hin zum Nippelmaterial und Farbe und nebenbei ist es echt interessant einem Laufradbauer mal zuzuhören.

und in aller Regel hast Du sogar noch eine erheblich bessere Garantie.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Sasse82 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja nach diesen Erfahrungen werde ich mir auch echt Gedanken darüber machen, sofern es das Bike werden soll.
Wie ich vorher schon mal erwähnt habe, light Wolf wurde mir empfohlen. Sobald die Bestellung raus ist werde ich ihn kontaktieren.


----------



## othu (7. Dezember 2012)

Speer Laufradbau und German Lightness sind sicher nicht schlechter und wahrscheinlich  günstiger...


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. Dezember 2012)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ja nach diesen Erfahrungen werde ich mir auch echt Gedanken darüber machen, sofern es das Bike werden soll.
> Wie ich vorher schon mal erwähnt habe, light Wolf wurde mir empfohlen. Sobald die Bestellung raus ist werde ich ihn kontaktieren.



Der macht mir ein wenig zu sehr auf Laufrad-Vodoo-Puppe und verlangt noch viel zu viel...

Es gibt günstigere als den Felix...dessen letzte Chance aber auch gut vermarktet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir jemand nen Link zu einem guten LRS Bauer geben wo ich sowas bestellen kann?

Wie wären diese hier?
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/L...-Spike-LRS-mit-Shimano-Saint-Naben-20mm-150mm

http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...z-mit-Hope-Pro-II-EVO-Naben-VR:20mm-HR:142X12

Passen die so auf mein Speedzone?


----------



## othu (8. Dezember 2012)

Der erste nicht, der hat eine 150mm Hinterradnabe, du brauchst aber 142mm.
Der zweite passt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Dezember 2012)

Okay Dsnke! Sind die 430 okay oder zu teuer?


----------



## othu (8. Dezember 2012)

Sind okay!


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Dezember 2012)

Wow da rüstet aber einer auf. Meinst du nicht, dass es erstmal auch so geht?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Dezember 2012)

Ja, wird erstmal so gehen. Rüste bis jetzt nur die  Kurbel auf XT um und hab mir ne 400er Feder für den Dämpfer bestellt. Rest ist nur zur Info. 

LRS informiere ich mich nur vorab, da ich darüber noch nicht so viel weiß. Wenn dann mal was sein sollte, kann ich direkt handeln. 

1. Wieviel leichter ist der Spank Spike gegenüber dem Speedzone Serien LRS?
2. Was kann ich für ne max. Reifenbreite fahren auf dem Serien und dem Spank Spike?
3. Passt diese Kassette auf den Spank Spike?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24985_XT-Kassette-CS-M771-10-10-fach-.html


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Dezember 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wow da rüstet aber einer auf. Meinst du nicht, dass es erstmal auch so geht?




Klar gehts auch mit nem LRS ausm Karton. Wenn Du aber den alten verkaufst, kriegst Du zu einem moderaten Aufpreis den Spank ans Rad.

Ich habe mir für mein Torque EX auch genau die Gedanken gemacht à la "geht doch erstmal" aber habe dann den neuen LRS schon geordert, weil ich ab Erhalt meines Bikes fahren möchte und nicht erst warten will, bis der alte LRS verkauft und der neue gekauft.

Beste Grüße


----------



## psx0407 (8. Dezember 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber den alten verkaufst, kriegst Du zu einem moderaten Aufpreis den Spank ans Rad.


plan mal für den verkauf eines sunringle-laufradsatz vom torque als erlös so um die 170 euro ein.
dann beträgt der moderate aufpreis auf einen spank-/hope-lrs moderate 250 euro...
nur um keine falschen erwartungen zu wecken.

psx0407

p.s.:
habe noch einen nagelneuen (0km) laufradsatz vom speedzone versandfertig eingepackt im keller stehen...


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Dezember 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> plan mal für den verkauf eines sunringle-laufradsatz vom torque als erlös so um die 170 euro ein.
> dann beträgt der moderate aufpreis auf einen spank-/hope-lrs moderate 250 euro...
> nur um keine falschen erwartungen zu wecken.
> 
> ...



Von welchem SR LRS sprichst Du? Comp oder Expert:

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p56908_Sun-Ringle-Laufradsatz-Charger-Comp-26-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/31900{1}16382462?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Also deine 170  kannste behalten für welchen auch immer...dein LRS im Keller wird bei dem Angebot Single bleiben...

Weißt Du, ich bin auch gar nicht abhängig von einem Verkauf des LRS. Wegen mir lasse ich den wie Du deinen Speedzone im Keller verschimmeln...

Beste Grüße


----------



## simdiem (8. Dezember 2012)

Die Aftermarket Preise für das Gelumpe sind eine Frechheit und sollen dir ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt vorgaukeln...
Und 150 Euro in der Tasche ist besser als Schimmel im Keller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Dezember 2012)

Keiner ne Antwort auf meine Fragen?!?


----------



## othu (8. Dezember 2012)

Gewicht kann ich dir nicht sagen, sowas interessiert mich eher wenig, die Spank Spike hat knappe 30mm Innenweite, da kannst du jeden Reifen fahren der ins FRX hinten reinpasst, sprich 2.4
Kassette passt


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Info. Schwalbe 2.5 sollte auch passen, oder?

Der Spank wird aber leichter sein denke ich.


----------



## othu (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab gerade den Muddy Mary 2.35 hinten auf der Spike und hab so meine Zweifel, ob der 2.5 passen würde...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Dezember 2012)

So wenig Platz?!?


----------



## christophersch (8. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Schwalbe 2.5 sollte auch passen, oder?
> 
> Der Spank wird aber leichter sein denke ich.



Unabhängig ob es geht, oder nicht, fahre lieber 2.35er Bzw. 2.4er Schwalbe Reifen. Die 2.5er sind echt zu fett...


----------



## othu (8. Dezember 2012)

Wie meistens bei 4Gelenkern ist auch im FRX hinten nicht allzuviel Luft.
Zudem fällt Schwalbe immer sehr breit aus, daher könnte Schwalbe 2.5 an der Kettenstrebe schleifen.
Ich habe schon bei 2.35 Schleifspuren, bin aber auch sehr schwer.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Dezember 2012)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## psx0407 (8. Dezember 2012)

fahre den muddy mary 2,5 auf dt swiss e2000 am frx speedzone. da schleift nichts und da ist auch noch genug luft. diese luft reicht m.m.n. locker aus, wenn eine breitere felge den muddy mary breiter raus kommen lassen würde.
psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (8. Dezember 2012)

noch jemand interesse? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/83475-canyon-torque-frx-2012-superset-grosze-m-dorado-pro-ccdb


----------



## othu (8. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir schleift auch nichts, wenn ordentlich Dreck am Reifen ist und der dicke Kerl oben drauf Hinterrad und Laufrad verwindet aber halt doch, von nix werden die Spuren nicht kommen. ..


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Dezember 2012)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Okay, ich verstehe. Alternativ könnte ich mir natürlich einen von http://www.light-wolf.de/ aufbauen lassen. Dann hätte ich garantiert was taugliches.
> Ich muss dann nur erst mal jemanden finden, der mir den ADD LRS abkaufen wird, wenn er ja nicht ganz so gut ist. =)


Felix baut sicher erstklassige Laufräder, aber die mMn gleichwertige Qualität kriegst du auch woanders zu deutlich günstigeren Preisen! (und von deutlich freundlichenen Menschen ) Ich hätte da jetzt auch direkt German Lightness in den Raum geworfen, von ihm habe ich bisher die meisten Teile (Speichen, Nippel, z. T. auch Felgen) für meine Laufräder bezogen und dank seiner bereitwilligen Beratung habe ich auf viel nützliche Tips und Erfahrungswerte zum LR-Bau von ihm bekommen 

Hier auch mal ein Zitat von mir selbst zu diesem Thema, das ich vor Kurzem auf die quasi identische Frage dem Herrn speichenquaeler geschrieben habe:


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Über Felix müssen wir nicht reden... sein selbsterzeugtes Pseudo-Highend Image ist gelinde gesagt abstoßend. Zumal er meiner Meinung nach keine bessere Arbeit abliefert als viele seiner Mitbewerber, die nicht nur günstiger, sondern auch wesentlich freundlicher sind  Und ich würde wetten, dass 98% aller ambitionierten Biker in der Hand oder beim Fahren einen von ihm gebauten LRS nicht von einem unterscheiden könnten, den ich gebaut habe - und ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger  Ich arbeite zwar auch sehr gewissenhaft, mit gutem Zntrierständer und Tensiometer, aber sicher nicht aufs letzte 1/20 so genau wie er oder andere. Dennoch würde das ohne Messinstrumente kein Mensch sehen/spüren können, 1/10 Seitenschlag merkt bei Reifen in der 60mm Kategorie erstrecht keiner



Bzgl. Verkauf des Sun LRS: erstens ist der ja jetzt auch nicht der totale Müll und zweitens gibt es massig Leute, die von den potentiellen Nachteilen der Laufräder nix wissen oder da nicht so wählerisch sind, wie z. B. simdiem oder ich 




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja, die Kurbel werd ich wohl gegen eine XT tauschen und ein 36er Race Face Blatt draufmachen.
> Bei der XT Kurbel ist ja egal ob ich mir eine 3er oder 2er kaufe und die Blätter demontiere, oder? Einfach vorhandene Blätter runter schrauben und das Race Face drauf, oder?


XT-Kurbel + RF Kettenblatt ist ne gute Wahl.
Naja, ganz egal ist es nicht... die Kettenlinie der beiden Versionen ist anders, die 2 Kettenblätter der 2-fach liegen genau mittig in den Zwischenräumen der 3 Kettenblätter der 3-fach (ich hoffe, das war so verständlich?). Ich denke, rein von der Kettenlinie her wäre eine 3-fach Kurbel mit dem Kettenblatt auf der mittleren Position sinnvoller, aber bei der kannst du erstens die langen Schrauben (die ja normal 2 Kettenblätter halten) nicht verwenden und auch optisch dürfte die 2-fach mit einem KB besser aussehen. Bei der 3-fach könnte als Problem dazukommen, dass bei der u. U. je nach Kettenführung die Aufnahmen für das kleine Kettenblatt an der Grundplatte anstoßen können. Also wie du siehst, alles nicht so leicht  Ich denke, ich würde es mit der 2-fach probieren, der Unterschied bei der Kettenlinie beträgt auch nur 2,5mm wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe...




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> 3. Wie messe ich den SAG beim Dämpfer?!?





psx0407 schrieb:


> ganz einfach:
> dein speedzone hat einen sag-indikator links am umlenkhebel, orange eloxiert und mit 9 ausgefrästen punkten (oder sind´s 10?).
> schiebe ihn vor´m aufsitzen ganz nach hinten (zum hinterrad), setze dich drauf und steige wieder ab. der "knubbel" zeigt dir anhand der markierung in 10-er prozentschritten den sag an, wobei die erste markierung die 0 ist.


Naja, der Sag-Indikator ist ein SEHR grobes Schätzeisen, so grob, dass ich das Teil als völligen Schwachsinn ansehe. Mir hat er schon 20% angezeigt, obwohl es in Wirklichkeit knapp 30 waren und er stand auch schon mal, wenn man sich die Skala weiterdenkt, bei 110%, obwohl ich an dem Tag den Dämpfer zwar bis an den Anschlagpuffer auf der Kolbenstange durchgefedert hatte, aber noch ein Stück von 100% entfernt war...




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch das Werkzeug um das alte Lager/Kurbel rauszunehmen und das Werkzeug um das neue XT/Holowtech2 Lager/Kurbel reinzubauen...


Das Werkzeug ist das gleiche...!  Kauf dir einfach ein Hollowtech II Werkzeug, je nach deinem persönlichen Belieben als Nuss für die Ratsche (ist von Vorteil, wenn man einen passenden Drehmo hat) oder als einzelner Schlüssel. Gibts beides normal überall recht günstig.




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich habe den ADD Expert LRS diese Saison für 2,5 Monate gefahren. [...] Der ADD ist als 18 h gelaufen. Beerfelden ist ein wenig holprig, aber ansonsten keine übermäßige Herausforderung für einen LRS. Insbesondere nicht bei einem Fahrer mit 70 kg fahrfertig.
> 
> Was sofort aufgefallen ist war, dass sich die Speichen sehr schnell gelockert haben und dadurch Seitenschläge verursachen. Vor 3 Wochen dann der Supergau. Der Freilauf funktioniere plötzlich in beide Richtungen. Tolle Sache! Sieht gut aus, lässt sich aber schwierig fahren.
> Also den Freilauf abgezogen und mal nachgesehen und siehe da, die Feder, die die Sperrklinken nach unten drückt war gebrochen. Nach so kurzer Zeit.


Puh, wenn ich das so lese, sollte ich den LRS aus der "unteres Mittelmaß" Schublade wohl in die "Kernschrott" Schublade packen  Bestätigt insgesamt aber meine Qualitätseindrücke und -Erfahrungen mit der Firma...! Bis auf meine Single Track Felgen, die nach 5 Jahren schonungsloser Belastung immer noch 1a dastehen, habe ich von Sun Ringle noch kein wirklich überzeugendes Produkt erlebt (die alten Naben aus den 90ern mal ausgenommen, aber da war Ringlé auch noch eine eigenständige Firma...)
Bei meiner einen Hope HR Nabe sind mir auch schon mal Sperrklinkenfedern gebrochen. Zuerst waren es zwei, so bin ich dann erstmal weitergefahren, bis ich die nachbestellten Federn bekommen habe. Bis ich die austauschen wollte, war nochmal eine gebrochen... ich bin also eine Weile nur auf einer einzigen Sperrklinke gefahren. Ist sicher nicht optimal, aber es hat keine Spuren am Freilauf bzw. der einen Sperrklinke gegeben und vor allem: es geht! Im Gegensatz zu deinem Negativbeispiel der Sun Ringle Naben...




othu schrieb:


> Hope Pro 2 Evo mit Spank Spike Evo 35 AL


Das wäre genau der LRS, den ich mir für Parkeinsätze kaufen würde, wenn ich jetzt einen kaufen müsste 




othu schrieb:


> Speer Laufradbau und German Lightness sind sicher nicht schlechter und wahrscheinlich  günstiger...


Speer hat ansich auch einen guten Ruf, aber bei denen habe ich im Bekanntenkreis nicht erst ein Mal davon gehört, dass Laufräder nach recht kurzer Zeit (ohne materialmordende Behandlung) deutlich unrund liefen... das klingt für mich nach Aufbau ohne sorgfältige Kontrolle der Speichenspannung hinsichtlich Homogenität oder nicht (ausreichend) erfolgtes Abdrücken im Aufbau-Prozess - natürlich nur reine Spekulation.




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> 1. Wieviel leichter ist der Spank Spike gegenüber dem Speedzone Serien LRS?
> 2. Was kann ich für ne max. Reifenbreite fahren auf dem Serien und dem Spank Spike?
> 3. Passt diese Kassette auf den Spank Spike?
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24985_XT-Kassette-CS-M771-10-10-fach-.html


1. Sun Ringle Drift/MTX29: 2257g. Hope Pro 2 + Spank Spike Evo 35: 2000-2100g abhängig von den verwendeten Speichen & Nippeln. Also VIEL leichter ist der nicht, aber du wirst die breiten Felgen schnell lieben lernen. Wenn es zwingend leichter werden soll, könntest du zu den Subrosa Felgen greifen, die sind pro Stück 70-80g leichter, damit kommst du in jedem Fall unter die 2kg Marke, mit vernünftigen Speichen und Alu Nippeln unter 1900g.
2. Du *kannst* auf beiden im Prinzip "alles" fahren. Aber es ist meiner Erfahrung nach besser, eine etwas breitere Felge zu fahren, weil auf der der Reifen deutlich stabiler steht und man so auch mehr Volumen = mehr Dämpfung hat. Ich würde z. B. lieber einen 2.35er Schwalbe Reifen auf einer Spike fahren als einen 2.5er auf einer Subrosa. Allerdings bin ich in dem Punkt der gleichen Meinung wie christophersch: fahre lieber die 2.35er! Die 2.5er sind echt extrem wuchtig und im Fall der Maddy Mary rollen die auch wie eine Panzerkette...! Die 2.35er haben mMn genug Volumen, auf einer Spike sowieso. Ein 2.5er auf einer Spike wäre mir dann erstrecht too much.
3. JEDE 9- oder 10-fach Kassette passt auf den Freilauf. Die XT ist auch schon die richtige Wahl, da bei der die größeren Ritzel auf einem Alu-Spider sitzen, was das Freilauf-Gehäuse (auch aus Alu -> weicher als Stahl) deutlich schont.




psx0407 schrieb:


> plan mal für den verkauf eines sunringle-laufradsatz vom torque als erlös so um die 170 euro ein.


Wenn er leicht gebraucht (also ohne nannenswerte Spuren) ist, kommt das hin. Meiner (nagelneu und ungefahren) ging für 220 inkl. Versand weg.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Tipps!!!

Hab mir jetzt die XT 2-Fach bestellt mit entsprechendem Hollowtech 2 Lager. Werde das 38 Blatt verwenden welches drauf ist. Das Werkzeug hab ich jetzt auch. 
Krieg ich da dann Probleme mit der Serien Kettenführung des Speedzone oder passt das Plug And Play?

Was den LRS angeht bleib ich erstmal beim Serien LRS des Speedzone. Wenn der nicht mehr geht werd ich glaub zu dem Spank Spike mit Hope 2 greifen. 

Reifen dann auch erstmal die Serie und später mal HD DH oder MM DH. Nehmt ihr da die Falt- oder Drahtversiomen?

Wie messe ich den SAG bei nem Coil Dämpfer ohne den SAG Monitor?


----------



## simdiem (9. Dezember 2012)

@S.Tschuschke

Ich möchte noch laufraddesign.de in den Raum stellen. Dort habe ich meinen Hope Subrosa CX-Ray LRS her. Ich finde ihn sehr gut und war auch zufrieden. Günstiger wird man an einen LRS nicht kommen, als dort!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Dezember 2012)

Dank! Da gibt's die Spank Spike mit Hooe 2 mit 20 vorne und x12/142mm hinten aber glaub nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (9. Dezember 2012)

Einfach anrufen und fragen, die bestellt er dir bestimmt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Dezember 2012)

@ Simdiem
1. Ist dein LRS mit dem Spank Spike Hope 2 vergleichbar?

@ all
2. Hab mir jetzt die XT 2-Fach bestellt mit entsprechendem Hollowtech 2 Lager. Werde das 38 Blatt verwenden welches drauf ist. Das Werkzeug hab ich jetzt auch. 
Krieg ich da dann Probleme mit der Serien Kettenführung des Speedzone oder passt das Plug And Play?

3. Wie messe ich den SAG bei nem Coil Dämpfer ohne den SAG Monitor?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt die XT 2-Fach bestellt mit entsprechendem Hollowtech 2 Lager. Werde das 38 Blatt verwenden welches drauf ist. Das Werkzeug hab ich jetzt auch.
> Krieg ich da dann Probleme mit der Serien Kettenführung des Speedzone oder passt das Plug And Play?


Im Manual der LS1 steht, dass man sie nur mit Kurbeln für 1 Kettenblatt fahren kann. Will heißen, die Aufnahmen für das kleine Blatt können im Weg sein. Das dürfte sich aber nur um wenige mm drehen, also evtl. passt es bei der 2-fach sogar schon (da ist die Aufnahme ja schon 2-3mm weiter außen) oder du musst die Sockel ggf. minimal abschleifen. Einfach mal zusammenstecken und schauen, ob/wo es Probleme gibt...




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Reifen dann auch erstmal die Serie und später mal HD DH oder MM DH. Nehmt ihr da die Falt- oder Drahtversiomen?


Das ist einerseits Geschmacksache und hängt andererseits am Fahrstil. Die Schwalbe FR Karkassen machen schon einiges mit und sind auch recht stabil, fährst du aber hartes Gelände (lose Felsbrocken und ausgesetze Wurzeln sind die größten Schlauch-Killer) und/oder fährst du ziemlich rabiat und/oder bist auch noch recht schwer, wären das z. B. alles Argumente für die DH-Version. Ich fahre weder besonders hart, noch bin ich besonders schwer, aber ich fahre gern einen recht niedrigen Luftdruck für maximalen Grip und habe im Park auch keinen Bock, Zeit für Schläuche wechseln/flicken zu verplempern, deshalb fahre ich am Park-LRS auch DH Reifen und am Touren-LRS die FR-Version. Schwalbe FR Reifen liegen im Bereich 900g/St., die DH Reifen bei 1200-1300g, das ist logischerweise der große Nachteil der DH Schlappen...




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wie messe ich den SAG bei nem Coil Dämpfer ohne den SAG Monitor?


Beim Vivid kann man einfach den Endanschlag-Puffer auf der Kolbenstange ganz nach oben schieben und ihn dann wie den Gummiring an den Gabeln benutzen. Ob das beim Van auch geht, weiß ich nicht...




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch laufraddesign.de in den Raum stellen. Dort habe ich meinen Hope Subrosa CX-Ray LRS her.


Die Preise sind echt gut. So wie ich das sehe, steht da 100% Bike dahinter. Die haben z. B. auch gute günstige Angebote drin wie z. B. die FunWorks 4way DH + Nope Track Mack Evo für 250.




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> @ Simdiem
> 1. Ist dein LRS mit dem Spank Spike Hope 2 vergleichbar?


Ich antworte einfach mal für ihn...

Es sind ja einfach nur andere Felgen des gleichen Herstellers. Die relevanten Unterschiede bei den Felgen sind Gewicht und Breite:

........ *Spike (600g)* ........ *-* ... *Subrosa (520g)* ...









Ansonsten hat er noch die Sapim CX-Ray (Messer-)Speichen drin, die sind zwar sehr hochwertig (leicht und trotzdem sehr stabil), aber auch sehr teuer. Ich würde da eher zu D-Light Speichen (gleiches Gewicht wie die CX-Ray) greifen oder die noch etwas günstigeren Race, die sind auch in Ordnung und kosten nur knapp die Hälfte der D-Light, welche wiederum nur knapp die Hälfte der CX-Ray kosten )64 Race Speichen kosten ~25, 64 D-Light Speichen kosten ~60, 64 CX-Ray Speichen kosten ~140).


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin die kefü damals auch mit meiner xt kurbel gefahren.
Das ging problemlos.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Infos!!!

Werd dann erstmal die FR Versionen testen und dann gucken ob das bei mir hält. Ansonsten auf die Drahtversionen umrüsten.

Ich Denk wenn ich nen neuen LRS brauchen sollte, werd ich zum Spank Spike Evo 35 AL mit den Hope 2 pro Evo Naben greifen. Das sollte dann ja passen.


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Dezember 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAh soviel Info! 

Sagt mal, taugt die X12 Achse an einem Downhiller was? Sind ja irgendwie nur 130mm + Spacer. Leidet da nicht die Verwindungssteifigkeit?


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Dezember 2012)

es sind 135mm + "Spacer".
und ja, die Dinger taugen.
am Syntace Stand ist immer so ein Ständer, an dem die diversen Achsen fest an einer Seite montiert sind. Man kann sich dann da drauf stützen und sehen wie die flexen und die x12 flext mit abstand am wenigsten!


----------



## othu (10. Dezember 2012)

Es geht ja nicht um den Flex in der Achse, den größeren Steifigkeitvorteil sollten 150mm Laufräder aus der breiteren Abstützung der Nabenflansche ziehen.
Sollten, tun allerdings viele nicht, weil wie z.b. bei Hope, der Nabenabstand gleich der 135/142mm Nabenversionen ist.


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Dezember 2012)

wenn es nicht auch um den flex in der achse geht, könnte man auch schnellspanner fahren ohne einen unterschied zu bemerken.
da die achse aber genau wie auch der schnellspanner zur befestigung dient und den hinterbau mit der nabe "verbindet" denke ich schon, dass der flex der achse sehr wichtig ist für einen verwindungsärmeren hinterbau.
ich denke dass das der optimale mittelweg zw. 150er standard und 135mm ist


----------



## othu (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Achsen sind aber in beiden Fällen 12mm dick, der größere Unterschied von 150mm zu 142mm kommt aus der Stützbreite. 
Ist ja aber auch egal, ich finde 142mm immer sinnvoller und steif genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (10. Dezember 2012)

http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/pdf/Bike_200901_Systemvergleich.jpg

hier kann man den unterschied in zahlen sehen.
also auf die achsversionen bezogen, nicht auf 135/150.
das stimmt ja mit den einbaubreten.
aber er hatte ja nach der achse gefragt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich bin die kefü damals auch mit meiner xt kurbel gefahren.
> Das ging problemlos.


Ist das eine 2- oder eine 3-fach? Mit unbearbeiteten Aufnahmen fürs kleine KB?


Stichwort X-12:
1. die taugt einwandfrei, PUNKT 
2. mir hat es letztens diesen kleinen Gummiring am "Kopf" der Achse zerbröselt... meint ihr, den sollte man ersetzen?


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Dezember 2012)

Ist eine 3-fach ohne Bearbeitung.


----------



## christophersch (10. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist das eine 2- oder eine 3-fach? Mit unbearbeiteten Aufnahmen fürs kleine KB?
> 
> 
> Stichwort X-12:
> ...



Das mit der Kurbel würde mich auch interessieren.

Zu 2): was hat der Gummiring noch gleich für eine Aufgabe? Falls er als eine Art festeingebaute Loctite Zwischenlösung fungiert, würde ich ihn ersetzen bzw wieder einbauen. In Whistler ist mir die Achse schonmal selbstständig fast rausgeflogen... Nun hält aber alles..

Grüße
Christopher


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ist eine 3-fach ohne Bearbeitung.


Gut zu wissen! Ich hatte beim Aufbau schon befürchtet (wegen dem Schleif-Problem am Umwerfer), dass ich übergangsweise 1-fach fahren muss und schon einen halben Agress wegen der nur-für-1-fach-Kurbeln-Bemerkung im Manual bekommen. 




christophersch schrieb:


> was hat der Gummiring noch gleich für eine Aufgabe? Falls er als eine Art festeingebaute Loctite Zwischenlösung fungiert, würde ich ihn ersetzen bzw wieder einbauen. In Whistler ist mir die Achse schonmal selbstständig fast rausgeflogen... Nun hält aber alles..


Gute Frage... ich vermute nur zur Abdichtung. Ist der dicke Ring am "Kopf" der Achse, man sieht auf dem Foto nur, dass das ein Gummiring ist, wenn man's weiß...


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube eher, dass der da ist, damit sich die achse nicht in den rahmen frisst bzw. sich besser wieder öffnen lässt (wegen Alu/alu)

edit: ups..verpeilt. du meintest ja das ding am kopf.


----------



## christophersch (10. Dezember 2012)

mal etwas ab vom Thema, aber ich möchte euch um Rat fragen.

Ich möchte mir demnächst ein Enduro/All-Mountain zulegen. Möglichst günstig, versteht sich.

Bin auf dieses Angebot gestoßen. Sehr verdächtig irgendwie. Entweder Diebesgut, oder total durchgerockt. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Was meint ihr? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/64616-canyon-nerve-am-orange-von-juni-2012-top

EDIT: damn, bin ich naiv. Ist wohl nur der Rahmen... 

dann das hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/79480-canyon-strive


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Dezember 2012)

ich würde kein strive kaufen.
bin es mal vor ort bei canyon gefahren. wippt trotz lockout mehr als das normale torque und rauscht voll durch den federweg.
nimm lieber ein gebrauchtes speci enduro oder so.
wirst du zufrieden mit sein im gegensatz zum strive.


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. Dezember 2012)

also mit nem monarch plus kann das strive deutlich mehr als mit diesem fox gedöns, da fällt dann das mit dem "durch den federweg rauschen" und so schonmal weg. es muss aber der PLUS sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (10. Dezember 2012)

Definitiv ein geiles konzept...kauf ein rad fÃ¼r mind. 2000â¬ und dann noch nen neuen dÃ¤mpfer, weil es sonst nicht funktioniert.
Diesen DÃ¤mpfer musst du dann aber bei einem anderen HÃ¤ndler kaufen.
Das nennt man wohl selbstÃ¼berlistung


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. Dezember 2012)

funktionieren tuts ja auch mit dem fox kram, mit den piggy-dämpfer lufts halt nur besser. habe jetzt auch zeitnah das neue projekt fertig, bin eigentlich nur zu faul es fertig zu stellen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Dezember 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> mal etwas ab vom Thema, aber ich möchte euch um Rat fragen.
> 
> Ich möchte mir demnächst ein Enduro/All-Mountain zulegen. Möglichst günstig, versteht sich.


Ich würde dir auch vom Strive abraten. Die Geometrie ist zwar top, aber der Hinterbau kann echt nicht viel. Laut einigen soll man das z. B. mit einem DHX Air (oder eben Monarch Plus) verbessern können, aber ich vermute, das ist dann immernoch nix Gescheites, gerade wenn man den Torque Hinterbau kennt...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> wippt trotz lockout mehr als das normale torque und rauscht voll durch den federweg.
> nimm lieber ein gebrauchtes speci enduro oder so.


Ich mag das Strive ja auch nicht wirklich, aber SO schlecht ist der Hinterbau auch nicht... da war 100%ig viel zu wenig Luft auf dem Dämpfer. Mein Kumpel hatte eins und selbst als der Hinterbau noch zu weich abgestimmt war und auf der folgenden Abfahrt mehrmals brutal durchgerauscht war, bin ich damit ein paar Stücke im Flachen und bergauf gefahren, alles mit offenem Floodgate - selbst beim Reinkeulen im Stehen hat der Hinterbau kaum gewippt...! Aber man musste ihn halt mit ~15% Sag fahren, wenn man ihn nicht ständig durchschlagen will, das fährt sich halt auf ruppigem Geläuf wie ein Hardtail. 

Das Enduro sollte man vorher mal probefahren... ich finde, dass bei dem bergauf der Hinterbau auch zu weit einsackt und man dann nicht besonders gut tritt - ist das gleiche wie beim alten Torque mit dem flachen Sitz*rohr*winkel. Auch ist das Teil recht lang, man sitzt ziemlich gestreckt drauf, der Radstand ist auch recht lang für die Bike-Klasse. Ist alles in allem von der Geometrie her stark auf Abfahrt orientiert, dafür ist aber wiederum der Lenkwinkel etwas zu steil und der Hinterbau nicht satt genug. Mir liegt mein Speedzone in L von der Sitzposition her zum Touren fahren besser als die Enduros in meinem Bekanntenkreis in M...! Als Tourenbike würde ich etwas quirligeres haben wollen als das Enduro - natürlich nur mein persönlicher Geschmack.

 @christophersch: Wenn du noch ein paar Parts übrig hast, hol dir doch einen ICB Frame! Ich denke, das Teil wird gut


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das Enduro sollte man vorher mal probefahren... ich finde, dass bei dem bergauf der Hinterbau auch zu weit einsackt und man dann nicht besonders gut tritt - ist das gleiche wie beim alten Torque mit dem flachen Sitz*rohr*winkel. Auch ist das Teil recht lang, man sitzt ziemlich gestreckt drauf, der Radstand ist auch recht lang für die Bike-Klasse. Ist alles in allem von der Geometrie her stark auf Abfahrt orientiert, dafür ist aber wiederum der Lenkwinkel etwas zu steil und der Hinterbau nicht satt genug. Mir liegt mein Speedzone in L von der Sitzposition her zum Touren fahren besser als die Enduros in meinem Bekanntenkreis in M...! Als Tourenbike würde ich etwas quirligeres haben wollen als das Enduro - natürlich nur mein persönlicher Geschmack.
> 
> @christophersch: Wenn du noch ein paar Parts übrig hast, hol dir doch einen ICB Frame! Ich denke, das Teil wird gut



Welches altes Torque meinst du?


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Welches altes Torque meinst du?


Das Torque ES/FR bis Mj. 2009. Das normale Torque hatte aber auch bis 2012 eigentlich einen zu flachen Sitzwinkel, wurde erst jetzt für 2013 nochmal nachgebessert. Im Mj. 2012 hatte das FRX eigentlich einen bergauftauglicheren Sitzwinkel als das normale Torque...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Ah okay verstehe. Also für Park udn DH beim 2012er besser welchen Lenkwinkel einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Dezember 2012)

Das was ich geschrieben habe bezieht sich alles auf die normalen Torque Modelle...!

Beim FRX für Park/DH *immer* den flachen Winkel fahren => Trackflip-Einstellung "Lo". Federweg ist Geschmacksache bzw. abhängig vom Gelände...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab noch ne Frage zu dem Spank Spike LRS. Hab bei Laufraddesign.de mal angefragt. Der Herr sagte mir das die Spank Spoon 32 ebensogut sei wie die Spank Spike in 35. Kann dem so zugestimmt werden? Ist bei den beiden Felgen lediglich die Breite unterschiedlich? Mir geht es weiterhin um den Park/DH Einsatz.


----------



## othu (11. Dezember 2012)

breiter=besser 

Je breiter die Felge ist, desto geringer kann der Luftdruck im Reifen ausfallen.
Was soll die Spoon den besser können als die Spike?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Hat nicht gesagt das die besser ist, nur das die nicht schlechter ist...


----------



## steelpinto (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab nen grünen spank evo 40 LRS mit novatec Naben,wenig gelaufen,kein Parkbesuch,nur bissl isartrails schon inkl fast neuen Muddy Marys
Den würd i eventuell abgeben...
Der is mal wirklich breit !!!!!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Passt der ins Speedzone?


----------



## steelpinto (11. Dezember 2012)

Sicher,i hab n 2012 Rockzone...
Vorne 20 mm ,hinten 142x12....


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich mag das Strive ja auch nicht wirklich, aber SO schlecht ist der Hinterbau auch nicht... da war 100%ig viel zu wenig Luft auf dem Dämpfer. Mein Kumpel hatte eins und selbst als der Hinterbau noch zu weich abgestimmt war und auf der folgenden Abfahrt mehrmals brutal durchgerauscht war, bin ich damit ein paar Stücke im Flachen und bergauf gefahren, alles mit offenem Floodgate - selbst beim Reinkeulen im Stehen hat der Hinterbau kaum gewippt...! Aber man musste ihn halt mit ~15% Sag fahren, wenn man ihn nicht ständig durchschlagen will, das fährt sich halt auf ruppigem Geläuf wie ein Hardtail.



und dann soll der Hinterbau nicht schlecht sein 
haha. der war gut.


----------



## brillenboogie (11. Dezember 2012)

nochmal zum thema kurbel umbau: hab vorhin an mein 2012er frx speedzone eine 3-fach (ehemals, jetzt 1-fach) slx kurbel montiert. dazu musste ich die aufnahmen fürs kleine kb etwas abflexen, die kollidieren sonst mit der kefü (wie von smubob bereits vermutet). 
ist in ner minute erledigt, aber doch nicht ganz plug and play. 
nachdem das rad keiner so richtig kaufen wollte, behalt ichs jetzt erstmal doch. neben der leichteren kurbel hab ich noch paar andere teile im keller gefunden - sollte jetzt rund 1,5 kilo abgespeckt haben das gerät...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Was hast du noch alles gemacht?

Werd von meinem 2fach XT Kurbel Umbau berichten sobald ich es gemacht hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (11. Dezember 2012)

hatte noch einen mavic crossline lrs und einen satz 2.35er kenda nevegal 1-ply rumliegen, das spart schon mal enorm gewicht. für die hometrails hier völlig ausreichend und fürs grobe dann wieder den originalen. dazu noch leichtere pedale- fertig!
mache die tage mal ein foto!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Dezember 2012)

Klingt gut. Bin gespannt.


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Dezember 2012)

dann hattest du auch keinen kleinen spacer zw. innenlagerschale und bottom bracket oder?
weil das nämlich sonst passt.


----------



## christophersch (11. Dezember 2012)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rde dir auch vom Strive abraten. Die Geometrie ist zwar top, aber der Hinterbau kann echt nicht viel. Laut einigen soll man das z. B. mit einem DHX Air (oder eben Monarch Plus) verbessern kÃ¶nnen, aber ich vermute, das ist dann immernoch nix Gescheites, gerade wenn man den Torque Hinterbau kennt...
> 
> 
> Ich mag das Strive ja auch nicht wirklich, aber SO schlecht ist der Hinterbau auch nicht... da war 100%ig viel zu wenig Luft auf dem DÃ¤mpfer. Mein Kumpel hatte eins und selbst als der Hinterbau noch zu weich abgestimmt war und auf der folgenden Abfahrt mehrmals brutal durchgerauscht war, bin ich damit ein paar StÃ¼cke im Flachen und bergauf gefahren, alles mit offenem Floodgate - selbst beim Reinkeulen im Stehen hat der Hinterbau kaum gewippt...! Aber man musste ihn halt mit ~15% Sag fahren, wenn man ihn nicht stÃ¤ndig durchschlagen will, das fÃ¤hrt sich halt auf ruppigem GelÃ¤uf wie ein Hardtail.
> ...



Danke fÃ¼r die EinschÃ¤tzung. Ich bin das Stive vor 1 1/5 Jahren beim Dirtmasters und fand es von der Geometrie her sehr ansprechend. Super verspielt. Wie sich das Dinga aber im GelÃ¤nde fÃ¤hrt, weiÃ ich natÃ¼rlich nicht. Das gibt der Ãbungsparcour nicht her.

Dass das Strive vom Hinterbau nicht ansatzweise an ein Torque herankommt, ist mir klar. Aber das ist mir eigentlich auch egal. Wenn ich in den Bikepark fahre, ist ein Enduro eh nichts fÃ¼r mich. Egal wie gut der Hinterbau nun funktioniert, denn dafÃ¼r habe ich ja nicht umsonst mein Big Bike.

Das Strive aus dem Link finde ich auch nur deshalb so interessant, weil es recht gut ausgestattet ist und einen Super Preis hat. Mehr als 1200â¬ wollte ich nÃ¤mlich nicht ausgeben. Demnach fÃ¤llt die Auswahl an mÃ¶glichen anderen Bike auch gegen Null.

Das ICB mÃ¶chte ich aus Prinzip schon nicht. Tut mir leid 

Habt ihr eine EinschÃ¤tzung wie viel das Strive aushÃ¤lt? Kann man das richtig knechten? Ich mein, ich habe eine recht saubere Fahrtechnik und Wiege wenig. Nur halten Lager etc?

(Wenn das zu Offtopic wird, sagt bescheid. Dann lasse ich das Gefrage. Ich will nur nicht in den Strive-Thread, da ich, -wie ihr- aus dem Big-Bike Lager komme und das Bike auch dementsprechend bewegen mÃ¶chte. Ich denke mal, dass die "Tourer" ein Strive anders bewegen werden als ich...)

Cheers
-Christopher


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. Dezember 2012)

also ich hab mir jetzt das 2010er AM aufgebaut, zum tourenfahren UND zum ballern


----------



## brillenboogie (11. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> dann hattest du auch keinen kleinen spacer zw. innenlagerschale und bottom bracket oder?
> weil das nämlich sonst passt.



Doch, ein spacer antriebsseitig. Standard bei 73mm gehäusebreite.
Passt so auch gut mit der kettenlinie in der kefü.


----------



## Nill (12. Dezember 2012)

Linien Wahl ist hier das Zauberwort  .....hihihi....ok der war gemein


----------



## Nill (12. Dezember 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> also ich hab mir jetzt das 2010er AM aufgebaut, zum tourenfahren UND zum ballern



Pass da bloß auf 

Mein AM aus 2010 R.I.P. hat den Gardasee nicht überlebt


----------



## LordLinchpin (12. Dezember 2012)

och du, mir is des vollkommen egal obs hält oder nicht solange es nicht schlagartig reißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Zufällig jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Thule Back Pac Träger und dem FRX? Passt das Rad da drauf?


----------



## brillenboogie (12. Dezember 2012)

so siehts jetzt aus:



pedale werden noch gegen schwarze getauscht. 
überlege gerade, ob lenker, sattelklemme und wippe auch schwarz werden müssen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Fährst du damit auch Touren?


----------



## brillenboogie (12. Dezember 2012)

eher nicht. aber durch gewisse modifikationen ist es mir jetzt möglich, relativ würdevoll auf eigener achse die hometrails zu erreichen.


----------



## mssc (12. Dezember 2012)

Weiß eigentlich zufällig jemand, was bei den 13er Modellen geändert wurde, um die flachere Geometrie zu erzielen?


Und auch wenns eher unwahrscheinlich ist, folgender "Aufruf": 
*Falls jemand ein aktuelles FRX mit orangen Elox-Teilen (Wippe, Abdeckungen, Sattelklemme usw.) schon hat oder erwartet und Lust auf die selben Teile in blau hätte, ich würde gerne tauschen. Ich würde auch den Versand dafür übernehmen. *


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hab noch ne Frage zu dem Spank Spike LRS. Hab bei Laufraddesign.de mal angefragt. Der Herr sagte mir das die Spank Spoon 32 ebensogut sei wie die Spank Spike in 35. Kann dem so zugestimmt werden? Ist bei den beiden Felgen lediglich die Breite unterschiedlich? Mir geht es weiterhin um den Park/DH Einsatz.


Was ist "eine gute Felge"? Wann ist eine Felge genauso gut wie eine andere und wann besser/schlechter? Andere Beispiele: was ist ein gutes auto? Was ist eine schöne Farbe? .. 
So lange es für "gut" keine absoluten und universellen Zahlenwerte gibt, ist das schwer zu sagen...! Du kannst dir die Daten der einzelnen Spank Felgen hier anschauen. Die Spoon ist mit "ab 620g" angegeben, die Spike mit 599g, die Spoon ist dabei außen 3mm und bei der Maulweite 2mm schmäler. Daraus könnte man logisch schließen, dass die Spoon etwas stabiler sein sollte - ABER die Spike ist aus einer hochwertigeren Alu-Legierung gefertigt, die ein besseres Verhältnis aus Steifigkeit/Stabilität und Gewicht hat, man kann also eher davon ausgehen, dass die Spoon doch nicht stabiler als die Spike ist. Das Ganze schlägt sich dann natürlich auch im Preis nieder: Die Spike hat eine UvP von 70, die Spoon von 50.
So, jetzt darfst du dir selbst aussuchen, was "besser" ist 
BTW: ich teile in dem Fall othus Meinung => breiter = besser (sofern man dafür geeignete Reifen verwendet).




dia-mandt schrieb:


> und dann soll der Hinterbau nicht schlecht sein
> haha. der war gut.


Junge, du musst echt mal lernen, Beiträge richtig zu lesen  Dann hättest du dir sparen können, diesen Quark zu posten...! Ich habe dir mal das markiert, was du wohl überlesen hast:


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *Ich würde dir auch vom Strive abraten.* Die Geometrie ist zwar top, aber *der Hinterbau kann echt nicht viel.*
> [...]
> *Ich mag das Strive ja auch nicht wirklich*, aber *SO* schlecht ist der Hinterbau auch nicht... da war 100%ig viel zu wenig Luft auf dem Dämpfer.


Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Strive Hinterbau schlecht ist. Ich meinte nur, dass er nicht *so* schlecht ist, wie du geschrieben hast, denn dass der bei aktiviertem Floodgate/Propedal wippt ist schlicht und einfach nicht richtig (und dafür gibt es zahlreiche Belege, nicht nur meine Aussage!). Das kann nur an einem defekten oder völlig falsch abgestimmten Dämpfer gelegen haben.




christophersch schrieb:


> Ich bin das Stive vor 1 1/5 Jahren beim Dirtmasters und fand es von der Geometrie her sehr ansprechend. Super verspielt.
> [...]
> Dass das Strive vom Hinterbau nicht ansatzweise an ein Torque herankommt, ist mir klar. Aber das ist mir eigentlich auch egal.
> [...]
> ...


Ja, die Geometrie ist echt sehr gelungen und es ist schön leicht. Ich finde den Hinterbau halt generell schlecht, nicht nur im Vergleich mit dem überragenden Torque Hinterbau, der halt auch auf Touren das Strive um Längen schlägt. Wenn du eine saubere Fahrtechnik hast, mag das nicht so das Problem sein, aber man muss halt definitiv mehr arbeiten als bei einem "fähigeren" Hinterbau. Deshalb hatte mein Kumpel, der jetzt mein altes Torque FR fährt und damit sehr glücklich ist, immer das Gefühl, auf einem "leicht gefederten Hardtail" unterwegs zu sein - bergauf wie bergab. Man kann dieses Fahrverhalten ja auch mögen... das LV 301 ist z. B. auch so eine komische Kutsche. Ich kann damit nix anfangen, ich fahre dann lieber gleich wirklich ein Hardtail  Wäre das evtl. auch etwas für dich? Mit deinem Budget würde sich das wohl auch besser vereinbaren lassen. Ich liebe mein AM/EN Hardtail, gerade jetzt im Winter. Habe gestern Abend wieder einen Semi-Nightride damit demacht, inkl. Trail mit Sprüngen im Dunkeln bergab, alles schön eingeschneit... hat mächtig Laune gemacht  Würde ich mir ein Fully nur zum Touren aufbauen, wäre es bei mir wie gesagt wohl ein ICB (ich finde das technisch extrem interessant, kann aber nachvollziehen, wenn man sowas nicht fahren will), und wenn ich im Canyon-Stall bleiben würde, würde ich wie LordLinchpin wohl auch eher ein Nerve AM nehmen und mir das entsprechend aufbauen. Angleset ist wegen dem sch*** vollintegrierten Lager zwar (noch) ein Problem, aber Works Components hat da wohl etwas passendes in der Mache...




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Zufällig jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Thule Back Pac Träger und dem FRX? Passt das Rad da drauf?


Erfahrungen mit dem speziellen Träger habe ich nicht, aber ich rate aus Erfahrung immer von Heckklappenträgern ab. Diese Befestigung halte ich für sehr suboptimal und die Räder hängen fast voll im Wind. Wenn irgendwie möglich, würde ich die Nachrüstung einer AHK empfehlen, dafür gibt es viele Träger, die die Räder exzellent halten. Wenn eh schon eine vorhanden ist, sollte das gar keine Frage sein... 




brillenboogie schrieb:


> überlege gerade, ob lenker, sattelklemme und wippe auch schwarz werden müssen.


Dann lieber KeFü und Bremsen schwarz  das stört zumindest mein Auge mit Abstand mehr. Selbst wenn ich das Bike genau so wie es original ausgestattet ist fahren wollen würde, hätte ich die Teile tauschen müssen...! Die KeFü-Teile waren bei mir schon im Auslieferungszustand total hässlich verdreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Das mit der AHK funzt leider nicht so einfach, deshalb hab ich mir den anderen Träger gekauft. Mal sehen wie das wird...


----------



## der_erce (12. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem Träger muss ich Smubob zustimmen. Ich halte solche Heckträger auch für suboptimal. Eine AHK-Nachrüstung ist zwar nicht immer billig und vor allem auch unwirtschaftlich wenn das Fzg. relativ alt ist. Aber bei dem Heckträger wirste vermutlich nicht glücklich. 
Ein Kollege hatte sowas an nem 1er BMW (weiß nicht welches Modell) aber der Lack war deutlich zerkratzt und der Kofferaum ging sehr schwer oder gar nicht mehr auf.
Vielleicht mal in der Bucht nach gebrauchten Trägern sehen. Starre AHK für Golf 4 z.b. gibts bei ebay schon für 100 Euro.
Jetzt noch nen Bekannten inner Werkstatt und das Ding ist geritzt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Wegen Lack hab ich schon Gegenmaßnahmen eingeleitet 
Kofferraum auf und zu ist wenn der Träger drauf ist egal. Wenn Träger auf AHK, dann geht die Klappe erst gar nicht auf. 
Mit der AHK alleine ist es nicht getan, bräuchte dann noch eine neue Heckschürze. Darauf hab ich keine Lust. Solange das Rad auf den Träger passt und hält ist das für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## X-Fire (12. Dezember 2012)

normal macht man einfach in die bisherige heckschürze eine aussparung. 

träger für die ahk kann man abklappen, dann bekommst auch den kofferraumdeckel noch auf


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Heckschürzenaussparung funktioniert nicht wegen Parksensor. Alles schon geguckt. Wie dem auch sei, solange das FRX reinpasst, wird mir das reichen.


----------



## othu (12. Dezember 2012)

Das 2013er FRX hat ja ein Loch im Sitzrohr um eine Reverb Stealth zu fahren, hat jemand eine Idee wie Canyon sich da die Leitungsführung nach dem Loch vorstellt?

Habe meinen Rahmen im Moment nicht da, hat jemand Vorschläge?
Passt die Leitung unter dem Dämpfer durch, zwischen den oberen Dämpferbefestigungen? Ich vermute zwischen Rahmen und Feder könnte es etwas knapp werden?!




//Oder andere Frage, wo ich mir das Bild von "brillenboogie" gerade anschaue, wenn ich die Bohrung auf die andere Seite lege als von Canyon vorgesehen,
könnte ich die Zughalter vom Umwerfer nutzen... hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich schraubbare 2fach-Zughalter herbekomme? Bei Alutech und Nicolai habe ich
sowas schon mal gesehen, aber nirgendwo einzeln zu bestellen...

////Sowas such ich:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1790


----------



## der_erce (12. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Heckschürzenaussparung funktioniert nicht wegen Parksensor. Alles schon geguckt. Wie dem auch sei, solange das FRX reinpasst, wird mir das reichen.



Welchen Golf hast du?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Golf 5...

Bike ist gerade angekommen. Nachdem ich alles montiert hatte und die Schaltung eingestellt hatte, war alles gut.

SAG hinten laut SAGometer 20-25%, vorne 25%. Denke für den Anfang sollte das reichen. Hinten bei der 500er Feder, vorne weiß ich nicht was drin ist...

Hab noch ne Frage, auf dem einen Bild sind so Teile dabeigewesen. Wofür sind die?!?

Hab sogar so Katzenaugen fürs Bike dabei gehabt 

Freitag wird das Bike das erste Mal im Park bewegt wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Dezember 2012)

schönes bike sven 
müssen näxtes jahr mal ein beerfelden treffen machen.

hier mal meins im waldeinsatz


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Gerne!!! Sag Bescheid!

Weißt du wofür diese Teile gut sind?!?

Ist das normal das die Kettenführung beim kleinsten Gang hinten vorne am "Umwerfer" leicht schleift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (12. Dezember 2012)

Zu dir deinem kommentar sage ich jetzt lieber nichts mehr smubob.
Sonst artet das hier aus und das will ich nicht.
Nur so viel.... Die Anrede âJunge" hÃ¤ttest du dir besser schon mal gespart.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Juuuungs, nicht streiten!!!!

Helft mir lieber bei meinen Fragen wegen dem Photo und der Kettenführung


----------



## tomu (12. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Golf 5...
> 
> Hab noch ne Frage, auf dem einen Bild sind so Teile dabeigewesen. Wofür sind die?!?



Die Gummi Teile kannst du in den Rahmen klipsen und dadurch den Schlauch für eine hydraulische Sattelstütze ziehen.

Mit dem Alu Teil kannst du Kettenführung an ein Bike ohne ISCG Aufnahme montieren.
Guckst DU


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Dezember 2012)

Cool danke!!!

XT Kurbel ist auch seit heute unterwegs 

Ist das normal das der Sattel wackelt auch wenn er festgezogen ist?


----------



## christophersch (12. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Junge, du musst echt mal lernen, Beiträge richtig zu lesen  Dann hättest du dir sparen können, diesen Quark zu posten...! Ich habe dir mal das markiert, was du wohl überlesen hast:



ahaha. Der Hinterbau scheint ja unmenschlich schlecht zu sein, wenn er deine Aussage schon für Verleumdung hält 

Aber noch mal Danke für die Einschätzung. Ich werde mal drüber schlafen...


----------



## christophersch (12. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Cool danke!!!
> 
> XT Kurbel ist auch seit heute unterwegs
> 
> Ist das normal das der Sattel wackelt auch wenn er festgezogen ist?



Dass der Sattel wackelt, ist relativ normal. Ich hab noch ein wenig über meine "Vertrauensgrenze" angezogen und es war weg. Kannst sonst aber auch versuchen mal etwas dazwischen zu klemmen.

Meine XT Kurbel ist seit heute auch unterwegs. 2fach, schwarz, 170mm. Nur weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich das "The Hive" Tretlager abbekomme. Hat jemand ne Ahnung? geht der Shimpanso Tretlagerschlüssel?
morgen weiß ich mehr...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bei dem TrÃ¤ger muss ich Smubob zustimmen. Ich halte solche HecktrÃ¤ger auch fÃ¼r suboptimal. Eine AHK-NachrÃ¼stung ist zwar nicht immer billig und vor allem auch unwirtschaftlich wenn das Fzg. relativ alt ist.


Am alten Auto meiner Freundin (206) haben wir das selbst gemacht. Starre AHK inkl. E-Satz neu beu eBay fÃ¼r um die 100â¬ und alles selbst eingebaut. Dann noch ein gutes Angebot fÃ¼r einen super MTB-tauglichen TrÃ¤ger geschossen (Eufab Family neu fÃ¼r 140.-) und die Sache war gegessen  Den alten HeckklappentrÃ¤ger hab ich im Keller mit Rohrschellen an die Wand gedÃ¼belt und den gerade nicht genutzten Teil des Fuhrparks dran gehÃ¤ngt 




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wenn TrÃ¤ger auf AHK, dann geht die Klappe erst gar nicht auf.
> Mit der AHK alleine ist es nicht getan, brÃ¤uchte dann noch eine neue HeckschÃ¼rze. Darauf hab ich keine Lust. Solange das Rad auf den TrÃ¤ger passt und hÃ¤lt ist das fÃ¼r mich in Ordnung.


Ja, das stimmt. Wenn keine Bikes auf dem TrÃ¤ger sind, kann man den TrÃ¤ger auch einfach schnell runter nehmen und auf den Boden legen, die Leitung kann dabei dran bleiben.
Wenn das bei dir noch einen zu groÃen Rattenschwanz nach sich ziehen wÃ¼rde, lohnt sich das u. U. echt nicht. Beim neuen Auto (Golf 6) war die AHK fÃ¼r uns zwingende Grundvoraussetzung. Aber da wir den neu gekauft haben, war das auch kein Problem 




othu schrieb:


> wenn ich die Bohrung auf die andere Seite lege als von Canyon vorgesehen, kÃ¶nnte ich die Zughalter vom Umwerfer nutzen... hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich schraubbare 2fach-Zughalter herbekomme? Bei Alutech und Nicolai habe ich sowas schon mal gesehen, aber nirgendwo einzeln zu bestellen...
> 
> ////Sowas such ich:
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1790


Den Ansatz finde ich auch am besten. Solche Halter gibt es z. B. von Ragley oder von Lapierre, musst mal schauen, ob du die irgendwo einzeln findest...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Zu dir deinem kommentar sage ich jetzt lieber nichts mehr smubob.
> Sonst artet das hier aus und das will ich nicht.
> Nur so viel.... Die Anrede âJunge" hÃ¤ttest du dir besser schon mal gespart.


Du verstehst etwas falsch (was nicht zum erstem Mal der Fall war...) - ich weise dich drauf hin - wo ist das Problem? 
Das "Junge" war einfach irgendein neutrales Anredewort wie "Mensch" oder "Mann". Postings nicht gescheit lesen aber einzelne Worte auf die Goldwaage legen passt irgendwie nicht zusammen 
Nur dass das nicht falsch rÃ¼ber kommt: ich habe nicht im Entferntesten etwas gegen dich, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn Inhalte meiner Aussagen verdreht werden, da werde ich einfach pampig. DarÃ¼ber streiten mÃ¼ssen wir aber sicher nicht... ich habe geschrieben, was dazu zu schreiben war. Weiter im GeschÃ¤ft - mit einem Bike, das im Gegensatz zum Strive einen ordentlichen Hinterbau hat 




christophersch schrieb:


> ahaha. Der Hinterbau scheint ja unmenschlich schlecht zu sein, wenn er deine Aussage schon fÃ¼r Verleumdung hÃ¤lt


Nee, ich glaube, er hat einfach nur etwas Ã¼berlesen oder falsch verstanden 
Der Hinterbau ist halt eher was fÃ¼r die Stolperbike-Fraktion, die nicht/kaum springen und den Hinterbau deshalb etwas softer einstellen kÃ¶nnen, dann passts nÃ¤mlich besser. Einige solcher Biker sind fÃ¼r langsames Bergab-Hoppeln gerade mit dieser Hinterbaucharakteristik sehr zufrieden, weil die mit softem Setup bei technischen Abfarten viel Traktion bietet...! Aber fÃ¼r richtigen Enduroeinsatz kann man das halt so nicht fahren.




christophersch schrieb:


> Dass der Sattel wackelt, ist relativ normal. Ich hab noch ein wenig Ã¼ber meine "Vertrauensgrenze" angezogen und es war weg.


Irgendwie scheint das Problem ja echt verbreitet zu sein... bei mir wackelt absolut gar nix, Drehmoment wie im Manual 




christophersch schrieb:


> Meine XT Kurbel ist seit heute auch unterwegs. 2fach, schwarz, 170mm. Nur weiÃ ich noch nicht, wie ich das "The Hive" Tretlager abbekomme. Hat jemand ne Ahnung? geht der Shimpanso TretlagerschlÃ¼ssel?


Also rein vom optischen her wÃ¼rde ich sagen: nein. Sieht aus, als brÃ¤uchte man dafÃ¼r ein spezielles Tool.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe deine Aussage nicht verdreht.
Du sagst "zu wenig Luft = Durchrauschen, mit 15% SAG = kein Durchrauschen, aber fährt sich dann wie ein Hardtail.
Ich sage dazu: "..und dann soll der Hinterbau nicht schlecht sein".
Wo ist da jetzt bitte der Fehler?
Ich habe das mit dem Durchrauschen auch nie auf das Flootgate bezogen sondern nur als zusätzlichen Kritikpunkt an die Aussage angefügt, dass der Hinterbau des Strive MIT Flootgate trotzdem mehr wippt als beim Torque.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Du sagst "zu wenig Luft = Durchrauschen, mit 15% SAG = kein Durchrauschen, aber fährt sich dann wie ein Hardtail.
> Ich sage dazu: "..und dann soll der Hinterbau nicht schlecht sein".
> Wo ist da jetzt bitte der Fehler?


Hier ist ja auch gar kein Fehler, das ist ja genau das, was ich am Strive so schlecht finde. Der Fehler steckt hier:


dia-mandt schrieb:


> wippt trotz lockout mehr als das normale torque





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hatte eins und selbst *als der Hinterbau noch zu weich abgestimmt war* und auf der folgenden Abfahrt mehrmals brutal durchgerauscht war, bin ich damit ein paar Stücke im Flachen und bergauf gefahren, alles mit offenem Floodgate - *selbst beim Reinkeulen im Stehen hat der Hinterbau kaum gewippt*...!


Der Hinterbau wippt auch dann kaum, wenn man ihn so weich abgestimmt hat, dass er durchrauschen würde und man versucht, das Wippen zu provozieren. Aber du stellst es dar, als wäre der Hinterbau eine Affenschaukel, das entspricht nunmal einfach nicht den Tatsachen. Bei einem Strive Hinterbau, der MIT Floodgate nennenswert wippt, ist definitiv etwas faul... das ist jedenfalls normal nicht der Fall.

Nichtsdetotrotz wippt der Hinterbau des Torque auch nicht und die Geo des Torque ist im Prinzip gleich gut zum bergauf fahren, deshalb halte ich das Strive ja auch für ein 100% unnötiges Rad, weil es NICHTS gibt, das Nerve AM oder Torque nicht gleich gut oder besser könnten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Dezember 2012)

So, Träger montiert. Passt alles. FRX passt auch drauf. 

Bike Serie mit DMR Vault Pedalen gewogen. Komme auf ca. 17,5 bis 18 Kilo. Ja ich weiß, nicht sehr genau, hab aber keine andere Waage. 

Mein Slide wiegt mit Pedalen 14-14,5 Kilo. Beides keine Leichtgewichter

Gerade mal auf gerader Strecke die Bremsen angetestet/eingebremst. Hoffe die sind morgen besser...
Mal sehen wie das FRX sich morgen im Park so zeigen wird...


----------



## RobG301 (13. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hier ist ja auch gar kein Fehler, das ist ja genau das, was ich am Strive so schlecht finde. Der Fehler steckt hier:
> Der Hinterbau wippt auch dann kaum, wenn man ihn so weich abgestimmt hat, dass er durchrauschen würde und man versucht, das Wippen zu provozieren. Aber du stellst es dar, als wäre der Hinterbau eine Affenschaukel, das entspricht nunmal einfach nicht den Tatsachen. Bei einem Strive Hinterbau, der MIT Floodgate nennenswert wippt, ist definitiv etwas faul... das ist jedenfalls normal nicht der Fall.
> 
> Nichtsdetotrotz wippt der Hinterbau des Torque auch nicht und die Geo des Torque ist im Prinzip gleich gut zum bergauf fahren, deshalb halte ich das Strive ja auch für ein 100% unnötiges Rad, weil es NICHTS gibt, das Nerve AM oder Torque nicht gleich gut oder besser könnten...



Ja ist wie bei den Autos ein Crossover! Oder man wollte halt ein leichtes Enduro für Rennen und somit war das Strive geboren! 
Anders kann ich es mir ohne Kenntnis der Internas bei Canyon nicht vorstellen, weil das Torque hat durchweg nur positive Testberichte bekommen und das Nerve ebenso! 
Und beim letzten Endurotest in der Freeride Ausgabe 1/12 wollte Canyon ja auch nen Torque schicken, statt das Strive! Das lässt auch tief blicken!


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bike Serie mit DMR Vault Pedalen gewogen. Komme auf ca. 17,5 bis 18 Kilo. Ja ich weiß, nicht sehr genau, hab aber keine andere Waage.


Sollte mit Vault meinen Wiegungen + Rechnungen nach auf 17,6kg kommen.




CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja ist wie bei den Autos ein Crossover! Oder man wollte halt ein leichtes Enduro für Rennen und somit war das Strive geboren!


Komischerweise wird es ja auch zahlreich gekauft. Daher werden sie diese Totgeburt sicher noch eine Weile am Leben halten


----------



## Toni ES5 (13. Dezember 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja ist wie bei den Autos ein Crossover! Oder man wollte halt ein leichtes Enduro für Rennen und somit war das Strive geboren!
> Anders kann ich es mir ohne Kenntnis der Internas bei Canyon nicht vorstellen, weil das Torque hat durchweg nur positive Testberichte bekommen und das Nerve ebenso!
> Und beim letzten Endurotest in der Freeride Ausgabe 1/12 wollte Canyon ja auch nen Torque schicken, statt das Strive! Das lässt auch tief blicken!



Hallo,
Ich habe zu haus ein Canyon Xc ein Strive und ein Torque stehen und hatte noch ein AM. Für mich ist das Strive ein perfektes leichtes Enduro, mir ist wichtig, bei einem Enduro das es gut im Gelände klettert, wobei eine absenkbare Gabel absolut wichtig ist, der Hinterbau sollte den Federweg gut ausnutzen und natürlich bei richtiger sag einstellung nicht durchschlagen, beides erfüllt der Strive Hinterbau sehr gut.
Bei mir ist Dämpfer noch nicht hart durchgeschlage, noch nicht einmal im Park.
Bei schnellen Wurzeltrail könnte der Hinterbau etwas mehr Komfort bieten das ist aber jammern auf hohem Nivau.
Ich kann für mich behaupten, mit dem Strive das perfekte Rad gefunden zu haben XC und Torque verweisen, weil das Strive halt alles kann.
Zugegeben bin ich mit dem Strive nicht so schnell auf Forststraße wie mit dem XC aber mit meinem zweit Laufradsatz, mit leichten gut rollenden Reifen auch nicht viel langsamer.
Das Torque hat auch nur Vorteile im Park oder auf schnell gefahrenen, verblockten Trails.
Singletrails mit Serpentinen, verblockt u. verwurzelt ist Strive gebiet
mit keinem von mir gefahrenem Rad hat das so einen Spaß gemacht.
Für mich der perfekte Allrounder.
Das ist hier meine devinition von einem Enduro die natürlich jeder für sich abstecken muss.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Dezember 2012)

Wo stelle ich das denn bitte so hin, als würde der wippen wie ne Affenschaukel oder was auch immer?
Ich sage nur, dass er MEHR wippt als der vom normalen Torque. Mehr nicht.
Was anderes habe ich nie geschrieben und auch nicht gemeint.
Bezieht sich nur auf meinen direkten Vergleich zw. Torque und Strive.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sollte mit Vault meinen Wiegungen + Rechnungen nach auf 17,6kg kommen.
> 
> 
> Komischerweise wird es ja auch zahlreich gekauft. Daher werden sie diese Totgeburt sicher noch eine Weile am Leben halten




Dann hab ich ja recht ordentlich gewogen. Wie weit kann man das Gewicht denn senken?
Wo liegt denn ein gutes DH so beim Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (13. Dezember 2012)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe zu haus ein Canyon Xc ein Strive und ein Torque stehen und hatte noch ein AM. Für mich ist das Strive ein perfektes leichtes Enduro, mir ist wichtig, bei einem Enduro das es gut im Gelände klettert, wobei eine absenkbare Gabel absolut wichtig ist, der Hinterbau sollte den Federweg gut ausnutzen und natürlich bei richtiger sag einstellung nicht durchschlagen, beides erfüllt der Strive Hinterbau sehr gut.
> Bei mir ist Dämpfer noch nicht hart durchgeschlage, noch nicht einmal im Park.
> Bei schnellen Wurzeltrail könnte der Hinterbau etwas mehr Komfort bieten das ist aber jammern auf hohem Nivau.
> ...




Klingt gut!


----------



## mssc (14. Dezember 2012)

Welche Bremsscheiben habt ihr eigentlich vorne an eurem FRX und in welcher Kombination (Gabel, Bremssattel, Adapter)?
Hab nämlich vor kurzem mein 2013er Dropzone bekommen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass vorne eine Avid G3 Scheibe (203mm) und der X0 Trail-Sattel direkt, ohne Adapter auf der Van montiert ist.

Auf meinem 2012er Rockzone war vorne jedoch eine HS1 (200mm) mit einem Code Sattel montiert.

Was ist jetzt richtig/falsch? Ist der Mount an der Gabel für 203er Scheiben und haben sie beim Rockzone einfach geschlampt gehabt und eine (zu kleine?) 200er Scheibe montiert? Passen würde jetzt alles...

Warum ich eigentlich frage: ich finde die G3 Scheibe verdammt hässlich, und will sie tauschen. Muss ich jetzt nach 203er Scheiben schauen oder sind 200er auch kein Problem? Entstehen dann (spürbare) Nachteile bezüglich Bremspower oder sonstwas?


----------



## der_erce (14. Dezember 2012)

mssc schrieb:


> ich finde die G3 Scheibe verdammt hässlich, und will sie tauschen.





Schon lustig zu sehen was für Gründe es gibt um die Bikes zu modifizieren, zumal man es nur sieht wenn man nicht drauf sitzt. Aber das soll ja auch vorkommen. 
Was wäre denn eine schöne Bremsscheibe?


----------



## mssc (14. Dezember 2012)

War ja klar, dass sowas kommt... 

Wenn ich geschrieben hätte, dass ich diese bleischwere, veraltete G3 loswerden will und auf eine HS1 umsteigen will (die auch hinten verbaut ist), wäre es ok gewesen? Wegen rotierenden und ungefederten Massen und so....?


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. Dezember 2012)

also die 3mm durchmesser merkst du garantiert nicht beim fahren. das problem ist dass die gabelhersteller ihre aufnahmen auf zoll passend gemacht haben. dummerweise ist sram dann auf die idee gekommen vom zölligen auf das metrische system umzustellen. da passt das mit den gabeln natürlich nicht mehr. du kannst dir 203er scheiben montieren und zum zölligen standart zurückkehren. wobei die X.0 trail ohne die konkav/konvexscheiben montiert werden


----------



## der_erce (14. Dezember 2012)

Na komm, du wusstest ja immerhin schon dass es motzfähig war  ! Was willstn für ne Scheibe drauf haben? HS1?


----------



## mssc (14. Dezember 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> du kannst dir 203er scheiben montieren und zum zölligen standart zurückkehren. wobei die X.0 trail ohne die konkav/konvexscheiben montiert werden



203er ist jetzt auch montiert, ohne irgendwelche Scheiben zwischen Sattel und Gabel, daher auch meine "blöde" Frage. Wenn Scheiben dazwischen wären, wäre es eh klar, aber so kann ich halt schwer was wegnehmen um den Sattel näher zu einer kleineren Scheibe zu bringen, rumfeilen werd ich an der Gabel nicht... 




der_erce schrieb:


> Na komm, du wusstest ja immerhin schon dass es motzfähig war  ! Was willstn für ne Scheibe drauf haben? HS1?


Ich weiß es eh, bin ja selber schuld... 
Jep, HS1... oder hast du andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## der_erce (14. Dezember 2012)

Wenn sie nur besser bzw. gleich aussehen soll, klar, die HS1. wenn du die hinten schon drauf hast. Ansonsten von der Kraft her sollen die Hope recht gut sein


----------



## visualex (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

falls es jemanden interessiert, ich hab mir im Sommer an meinem Rockzone vorne die Vibe Bremsscheibe von Superstar Components mit passenden Bremsbelägen von denen montiert und bin extremst zufrieden damit. Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=200
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=28

Edit: Das sieht dann übrigens so aus:


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Dezember 2012)

Bin gerade im Park mit dem Speedzone. Läuft echt gut bisher. Nur die Bremsen quietschen ohne Ende. Echt heftig. 

Hab es noch mal gewogen heute Morgen. 17,6 Kilo Serie mit den Vault Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. Dezember 2012)

Das quietschen hatte ich auch. War irgendwann weg.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Dezember 2012)

Das hoff ich auch....


Aber der SAG Monitor ist glaub ich nicht so gaaaanz genau...
Wenn es nach dem geht bin ich bei jeder Fahrt über 100% gewesen
Das Schwarze Ding, was auf dem Kolben innerhalb der Feder sitz, ist das ein Durchschlagschutz? Das war auf jeden Fall noch nicht ganz am Ende...

Könnte ich bei der Bremse auch die 203er Shimano IceTech Scheiben montieren? Hab noch eine mit Adapter für PM hier rumliegen. Ginge das technisch?

Bike fühlt sich echt geil an!!!


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. Dezember 2012)

ich bin die ice tech scheiben gefahren, 203er vorne und 180er hinten, mehr braucht man wirklich nicht solange man unter 100kg wiegt. ok, hatte ne andere gabel, aber irgendwie kriegt man es immer hin


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich die denn ohne Probleme montieren? Passt das beim Speedzone?


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. Dezember 2012)

wenn dann gehts um wenige mm und da kann man mit u-scheiben arbeiten, passend machen kann man es immer


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich musste bei meiner Hope in Kombi mit den 203er Scheiben auch u-scheiben benutzen.
Ohne diese hat die Scheibe dann an dem Pin geschliffen, der die Beläge an Ort und Stelle hält.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Dezember 2012)

Keine Lsut zu "tricksen". 
Gibt es einen Adapter für die AVid Code vorne und die Elexir hinten für die 203er Scheiben?


----------



## der_erce (14. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt halt leider nicht immer die Optimallösung. 

Hilft das hier?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Dezember 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16942_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-.html
Geht der hier für vorne PM auf PM?!?
Kann man da die alten Schrauben verwenden?



Ist doch Postmount beim Speedzone, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja, Boxxer hat Postmount. Keine Ahnung obs passt. Weiss ja nicht was du drauf machen willst.

Im übrigen gibts hier ne kleine Sammlung an Wissen für die 2012er Bikes die ich mal zusammengetragen hatte.


----------



## othu (14. Dezember 2012)

Ist das hier mittlerweile nennen Chat oder was?
ALLE deine Fragen stehen hier schon mehr oder weniger oft beantwortet im Thread, man müsste nur mal kurz die Suche nutzen.

203 hinten geht mit dem Elexir Sattel mit einem speziellen Adapter von Canyon, kann ich dir schicken, hab den nämlich über weil er nicht bei 4Kolben Bremsen wie Saint und Code funktioniert. 
Bei ALLEN anderen Adaptern brauchst du UScheiben.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Dezember 2012)

Wollte wenn auf Shimano IceTech 203er wechseln. Dafür brauch ich ja dann einen Adapter weil Serie ja 200er sind.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Dezember 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...emsadapter-RS-Boxxer-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-.html

das ist der für die avid/boxxer


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Dezember 2012)

Passt der denn beim Code Sattel vorne?!? Der Adapter ist ja PM auf International Standard.


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. Dezember 2012)

du willst nicht "tricksen"? dann hast du das falsche hobby, es gibt inzwischen zu viele standarts als das alles passen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Dezember 2012)

Es wird ja eben aufgrund der Standards etwas geben. Wenn nicht, bleib ich halt bei den 200ern.

Und als Anfänger bei Bremsen tricksen find ich nicht so schlau. Wenn ich irgendwann mehr Plan hab kann ich eventuell tricksen.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Dezember 2012)

was mir gerade einfällt... du hast doch einen passenden adapter für die bremse.
nimm den! 
und du musst da auch nicht "tricksen"!
eine unterlegscheibe zw. adapter und bremssattel ist kein tricksen 
da wird nix instabil, funktioniert nicht mehr oder was auch immer.
kannst du locker machen.


edit:
den link oben kannst du vergessen.
mein fehler. habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass es noch einen nicht PM-PM Boxxer adapter gibt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Dezember 2012)

Wäre ja dann eine 1.5mm Unterlegscheibe nötig. Braucht man die überhaupt?


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Beläge sollten schon bestmöglich auf die Scheibe treffen, um das zu gewährleisten muss man immer mal wieder mit u-scheiben arbeiten


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Dezember 2012)

Was für Schrauben sind das? M4?


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Dezember 2012)

M6


----------



## Type53 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hatte jemand von euch schon ein sporadisches Knacksen vom Freilauf bei den Sun Ringle Laufrädern ? Hab das Knacksen von Anfang an - vielleicht kann ich mir das "Einschicken" ja ersparen.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## tical2000 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier wurde ja schon ausführlich das Schleifen der Kette am Umwerfer besprochen. Da mein Rad eh zu Canyon musste hab ich auch gesagt, dass sie danach schauen sollen.
Heute habe ich mein Rad wieder bekommen. 
Canyon hat geschrieben, dass sie die E-Type Platte erneuert haben. Jetzt ist wohl die Platte "Canyon E-Type-Platte E66-11 for M23" drin. Hab allerdings kein Plan was vorher drin war.
Ich werde dann mal berichten wenn ich eine Probefahrt gemacht habe.

Gruß


----------



## tical2000 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ah, noch was.
Ich hatte noch nen Materialfehler an einem Standrohr.
Schaut euch an was Canyon daraus gemacht hat (es kommt nicht vom Licht):


----------



## simdiem (17. Dezember 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Ah, noch was.
> Ich hatte noch nen Materialfehler an einem Standrohr.
> Schaut euch an was Canyon daraus gemacht hat (es kommt nicht vom Licht):



   sehr entspannt!!!

Btw: Mein Beileid  .... ernsthaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (17. Dezember 2012)

Sehe ich nicht. Was stimmt nicht?


----------



## rmfausi (17. Dezember 2012)

Ist das eine Husky Fox Federgabel, mit zwei verschiedenen Tauchrohren? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Dezember 2012)

So, ich habe mich endlich überwunden, das Rockzone ist bestellt! =)

Allein, falls YT als Tues 2.0 Nachfolger (rechtzeitig) was Konkurrenzfähiges raus bringt würde ich mir das nochmals überlegen. Gut, dass es erst ca. in KW5 geliefert wird.


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Dezember 2012)

fox kriegts halt nicht hin, kann canyon auch nichts für, n reklagrund ist es nicht da die funktion gegeben ist


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde es definitiv reklamieren.
Funktion hin oder her.


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Dezember 2012)

dann aber direkt zu fox


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Dezember 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ..., n reklagrund ist es nicht da die funktion gegeben ist


 
...ich möchte dein Gesicht sehen, wenn Dir dein Autohändler statt dem bestellt schwarzen ein rosa Auto mit grüner Innenausstattung liefert und darauf verweist, dass dies keine Reklamationsbegründung sei, da die Funktion gegeben ist! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Dezember 2012)

Das habe ich auch gedacht, aber nicht geschrieben


----------



## christophersch (17. Dezember 2012)

Es ist vollbracht. Ich habe endlich eine Schwarze XT drauf. Nichts schleift, oder musste angeflext werden. Die 2fach passt perfekt und ist zudem noch 200g leichter. Mein Komplettbike hat jetzt also nur noch 15,1 Kilo. Genaues Gewicht folgt am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Dezember 2012)

das ist ne andere angelegenheit, denkt nur mal drüber nach. wenns getauscht wird dann aus kulanz, aber rekla isses nicht. aber wenns euch stört wie gesagt direkt zu fox


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2012)

So ein Blödsinn, das ist ein ganz klarer Gewährleistungsfall gegen den Händler (und im Übrigen eine Folge seines ersten Reperaturversuches) und hat mit der Garantie gegen den Hersteller nichts zu tun! 
Ein etwas krudes Rechtsverständnis scheint bei Canyon Mitarbeitern öfters vorzukommen, so zumindest meine persönlicher Erfahrung, die du gerade bestätigst.


----------



## User60311 (18. Dezember 2012)

Da es sich um eine Beschichtung im Nanobereich handelt, wird auch irgendwo auf der Canyon und auf der Fox Homepage darauf verwiesen, dass die Standrohre in ihrer Farbgebung unterschiedlich ausfallen können.

Das liegt aber auch an der Beschichtung an sich. Kashima ist nicht 100% Blickdicht. Man schaut also auch immer leicht durch, direkt auf die Standrohre. Jenachdem wie dick nun die Beschichtung ist, wieviel von dem MoS² da rein gearbeitet wurde,
-> und vor allem wie lange die Beschichtung schon der Luft und Sonne ausgesetz ist,

nimmt alles Einfluss auf die Farbgebung.

Also einen richtigen Gewährleistungsanspruch hat man hier in diesem Fall rein rechtlich gesehen leider nicht!

(Ich hab wirklich seit gestern Abend gesucht, wo des geschrieben steht. Ich bin mir sicher, ich habs schon mal gelesen, kanns aber leider niergends finden)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ist das hier mittlerweile nennen Chat oder was?
> ALLE deine Fragen stehen hier schon mehr oder weniger oft beantwortet im Thread, man müsste nur mal kurz die Suche nutzen.
> 
> 203 hinten geht mit dem Elexir Sattel mit einem speziellen Adapter von Canyon, kann ich dir schicken, hab den nämlich über weil er nicht bei 4Kolben Bremsen wie Saint und Code funktioniert.
> Bei ALLEN anderen Adaptern brauchst du UScheiben.



Also laut dieser Seite gibt es einen Adapter für vorne auf 203 PM.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc3ab5a1c2910bd2590fea80bfe448da8/s/Avid-Adapter-für.html
Information für RockShox Boxxer-Piloten:

Die Boxxer-Gabeln haben ab dem 2010er Modell eine reguläre PostMount 6" Aufnahme und können mit den üblichen Adaptern gefahren werden. Hier einige Adapterempfehlung für die Montage mit Avid Scheibenbremsen:

PM-Bremssattel mit 160mm Scheibe - kein Adapter nötig (Steve Peat Style, nur für Profis zu empfehlen)

PM-Bremssattel mit 185mm Scheibe - Adapter 00.5315.012.020 nötig

PM-Bremssattel mit 203mm Scheibe - Adapter 00.5315.012.060 nötig


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne zig (Kashima-)Gabeln bei denen beide Rohre gleich aussehen und nur das obrige Bild wo sie sich so deutlich unterscheiden. Damit sollte es Stand der Technik sein, dass die Beschichtungen optisch gleich sind.

Im Gegensatz zur Garantie, die auf freiwilliger Basis des Herstellers, als frei definierbarer Vertragsbestandteil formuliert werden kann (sprich, die Garantiebedingungen kann Fox formulieren wie sie wollen, also auch reinschreiben, dass unterschiedlich aussehende Tauchrohrbeschichtungen kein Garantiefall sind), orientiert sich der Gewährleistungsumfang an den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, da ist relativ egal was Canyon (und erst Recht Fox, die haben damit nichts zu tun) irgendwo schreibt. Diesen Gewährleistungsumfang kann man nicht einschränken.

Ich habe ja selbst eine SEHR lange Diskussion mit Canyon über Sachmängel hinter mir, letztlich musste auch Canyon einsehen, dass es Kundenrechte gibt die nicht nach Gutsherrenart vom Tisch gewischt werden können, vielleicht muss man so lange Tamtam machen bis die Angelegenheit beim Justiziar landet, aber es geht.


----------



## User60311 (18. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist die Gabel nicht neu, sondern kommt aus der Reparatur, wo genau 1 (Ein) Standrohr getauscht wurde.

Und genau solche Gabeln hab ich im iNet schon öfters gesehen.

Also sind die Standrohre aus unterschiedlichen Lieferungen... muss ich mehr labern?

----

Aber lange rede kurzer Sinn, was willste machen, dir en Anwalt holen und in den Rechtsstreit eintreten? Dann biste am End relativ wenig mit der Gabel unterwegs.
Oder du fährst die Rohre die nächsten 2-3 Jahre platt, und kaufst dann beide neu (aus einer Lieferung ) ...

Ich bin fürs Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (18. Dezember 2012)

Oder du verkaufst sie als Unikat. Von dem Erlös kannst du dir dann eine Voll-Kashima Gabel kaufen


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Dezember 2012)

einzelne standrohre werden niemals getauscht, immer nur ganze kronen, also zumindest bei den sc. manitou hatte vor einigen jahren starke probleme mit der beschichtung, sie war fleckig, aber ganz ehrlich, gestört hats mich kein stück und reklamiert hätte ich sie deswegen auch nicht.

aber dann macht ihr mal, mir war es immer wichtiger fahren zu können als ein "perfektes" rad zu haben. zudem kommt es bei kashima so gut wie nicht vor, nur bei der normalen beschichtung


----------



## Type53 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich frag einfach nocheinmal ;-)
Hatte jemand von euch schon ein sporadisches Knacksen vom Freilauf bei den Sun Ringle Laufrädern ? Hab das Knacksen von Anfang an - vielleicht kann ich mir das "Einschicken" ja ersparen.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Canyon hat geschrieben, dass sie die E-Type Platte erneuert haben. Jetzt ist wohl die Platte "Canyon E-Type-Platte E66-11 for M23" drin. Hab allerdings kein Plan was vorher drin war.
> Ich werde dann mal berichten wenn ich eine Probefahrt gemacht habe.


Laut dem PDF, das hier kursierte, hatte der Adapter vorher eine andere Bezeichnung (E57-10), das lässt hoffen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was du berichtest!  Wenn das passt, werde ich mal schauen, ob Canyon den einzeln auf Gewährleistung rausrückt, ohne dass man unfreundlich werden muss  Denn mein Bike schicke ich sicher nicht nach Koblenz, die merken vermutlich gar nicht mehr, dass das mal ein Canyon war 




christophersch schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht. Ich habe endlich eine Schwarze XT drauf. Nichts schleift, oder musste angeflext werden. Die 2fach passt perfekt und ist zudem noch 200g leichter. *Mein Komplettbike hat jetzt also nur noch 15,1 Kilo*. Genaues Gewicht folgt am WE


Und das trotz >3kg Lebendgewicht der 40?  Da bin ich aber mal auf die Details gespannt. Meins hat sich gerade etwas Winterspeck angefressen... zuerst +100g wg. der fetten Gummikönigin, dann +300g für die KS LEV (ist noch nicht 100%ig fertig montiert, Bericht und Bilder folgen die Tage...). Ich bin dann jetzt (rechnerisch) im Touren-Setup nur noch 11g unter der 16kg-Marke  Durch die Stütze und den Umstand, dass ich die originale für Parkbesuche verwenden will, beträgt der Unterschied zwischen Touren- und Park-Mode jetzt nur noch ~600g. Aber -200g gehen noch mit Tubeless und nochmal gut 300g, wenn ich doch mal noch auf 1 Kettenblatt umsteigen sollte, aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik. Vorher kümmere ich mich mal noch um meine Pläne für eine Custom-Kettenführung...


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2012)

@`Smubob´: An Details (Bilder, Bestellnummer, etc.) des "neuen" Umwerfer-Adapters wäre ich natürlich auch interessiert


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> @`Smubob´: An Details (Bilder, Bestellnummer, etc.) des "neuen" Umwerfer-Adapters wäre ich natürlich auch interessiert


Logisch  Aber vorher warte ich erstmal noch den Bericht von tical2000 ab...


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Dezember 2012)

Othu, hast du dein Reign X gegen das Torque eingetauscht? Kannst du bitte einen kurzen Vergleich zwischen beiden Bikes ziehen?


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und das trotz >3kg Lebendgewicht der 40?  Da bin ich aber mal auf die Details gespannt. Meins hat sich gerade etwas Winterspeck angefressen... zuerst +100g wg. der fetten Gummikönigin, dann +300g für die KS LEV (ist noch nicht 100%ig fertig montiert, Bericht und Bilder folgen die Tage...). Ich bin dann jetzt (rechnerisch) im Touren-Setup nur noch 11g unter der 16kg-Marke  Durch die Stütze und den Umstand, dass ich die originale für Parkbesuche verwenden will, beträgt der Unterschied zwischen Touren- und Park-Mode jetzt nur noch ~600g. Aber -200g gehen noch mit Tubeless und nochmal gut 300g, wenn ich doch mal noch auf 1 Kettenblatt umsteigen sollte, aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik. Vorher kümmere ich mich mal noch um meine Pläne für eine Custom-Kettenführung...



Das würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch interessieren.
Laut Liste kommt mein bestelltes Rockzone trotz komplettem leichtem Luftfahrwerk noch auf 16,3 kg ohne Pedale, mit Pedalen sind es dann 16,8 kg. Mit besseren anderen Laufrädern spare ich ggf. wiederum 0,2-0,3 kg, dann wird es aber schon schwierig. Wo da die weiteren ca. 2 kg Ersparnis herkommen sollen würde ich gerne wissen.  =)


----------



## mssc (19. Dezember 2012)

Bin gespannt, was Canyon zu dem falsch verbauten Vorbau sagen wird... Hätte schon gerne den 35er wie auf der Homepage angegeben.. 


Edit: Für zukünftige Besitzer eines Dropzones: die Angabe auf der Homepage war ein Tippfehler (ist auch schon korrigiert), sie werden mit einem 50mm Vorbau ausgeliefert.


----------



## christophersch (19. Dezember 2012)

mssc schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, was Canyon zu dem falsch verbauten Vorbau sagen wird... Hätte schon gerne den 35er wie auf der Homepage angegeben..
> 
> 
> Edit: Für zukünftige Besitzer eines Dropzones: die Angabe auf der Homepage war ein Tippfehler (ist auch schon korrigiert), sie werden mit einem 50mm Vorbau ausgeliefert.



Kam das nicht immer auf die Rahmengröße drauf an ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (20. Dezember 2012)

Bei den 2012ern nicht, soweit ich weiß... zumindest beim Rockzone hatte jede Rahmengröße den selben Vorbau. Beim 2013er Dropzone stand auf der Homepage bei jeder Größe 35mm, jetzt 50mm.

Weil ich grad nachgesehen habe: beim Playzone dürfte sich auch ein Fehler eingeschlichen haben, den dort verbauten Spoon gibts eigentlich nur in 40mm Länge..


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Hab da noch ne Frage beüglich des Speedzones 2012....

Vorne und hinten sind das PM 6 Befestigungen für die Bremssen, oder?


----------



## othu (20. Dezember 2012)

Hinten hatten wir doch jetzt ausgiebig... PM7, das ist ja das Problem.
Was die Boxxer hat könntest du ja einfach mal bei Rock Shox nachschauen wenn es nicht zu viel Mühe macht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, gut verstehe...

hier gibt es aber einen PM 7 Adapter für die Code mit dabei...Also für hinten. Zumindest für die 200er Scheiben.
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...d-Code-Bremsen-silver-Modell-2013--20337.html


----------



## othu (20. Dezember 2012)

Richtig. Wenn du 203er Scheiben mit Code fahren willst, musst du basteln oder Unterlegscheiben nutzen
. Hab das Thema selbst durch und über 10 verschiedene Adapter von Trickstuff, Avid, Shimano, Formular probiert bis ich mir einen selbst umgefräst habe.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Okay danke!
Also VR 203er Adapter PM6 bestellbar, nur beim HR muss bei Avid Bremsen und 203er Scheiben gebastelt werden.

Bin gerade auch am überlegen ob ich mir die Saint kaufen soll, da gibts dann direkt Adapter VR PM6 und HR PM7 für die 203er Scheiben...


----------



## othu (20. Dezember 2012)

Auch das wird hinten nur mit basteln gehen, glaub es endlich oder lass es, ich werde zu dem Thema nichts mehr sagen.
Die hintere PM7 Aufnahme ist für metrische Scheiben, also 180 ohne Adapter oder 200 mit Adapter.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub dir ja.

Aber warum steht dann da das es einen PM 7 Adapter für die Saint für 203er Scheiben gibt?!?


----------



## othu (20. Dezember 2012)

Weil es keinen einheitlichen Standard gibt, es gibt quasi PM7 mit 180mm und PM7 mit 185mm. Du hast den ersten, für 203 brauchst du aber den anderen.
Versuch es einfach und dann können wir gerne wieder diskutiert. 
Die Alutech Fanes Besitzer z.b. haben das gleiche Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Okay verstanden. Dann müßte ich bei dem oben genannten Link mit dem Adpater für hinten wieder tricksen mit Unterlegscheiben. Besten Dank!


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Dezember 2012)

wo liegt denn das problem?
unterlegscheibe und fertig!
hier wird jetzt schon seit tagen diskutiert, ob es nicht doch noch eine andere möglichkeit gibt. die antwort ist NEIN.
wie othu ja schon mehrmals geschrieben hat, muss man da halt "basteln".
ich checke immernoch nicht wieso du es nicht einfach alles beim alten lässt.
ok...du willst unbedingt andere scheiben fahren...gut. aber dann pack die unterlegscheiben drunter und gut ist. kostet nix und funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Ganz ruhig bleiben, hab es ja verstanden. Bei der Diskussion vorher ging es um die 203er Scheiben mit der Avid Bremse. Das was ich eben geschrieben/gefragt habe bezog sich auf die Shimano Saint/Zee Bremse. Ich hab deshalb nachgefragt, weil da ja ein PM 7 Adapter dabei ist. Aber gut, ich hab es verstanden. Mal sehen ob es klappt.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Dezember 2012)

das war kein angriff (!) sondern ein versuch, dass ganze mal zu einem ende zu bringen.
immerhin wurde das hier schon oft genug erklärt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Hab es nicht als Angriff aufgefasst. Du hast mir ja schon des Öfteren gut geholfen. Werd mir die neue Bremse bestellen und dann berichten ob das so passt. Wenn nicht, helf ich halt nach.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Dezember 2012)

würde das geld bei dem rad zwar eher in einen ordentlichen LRS stecken, aber nun gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Der ist aktuell leider nicht lieferbar.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Dezember 2012)

was willst du denn haben, dass der nicht lieferbar ist.
wenn das kein system LRS ist, dann bekommt man bestimmt bei irgendeinem shop alle teile inkl. einspeichen etc.
also ich habe meinen damals bei bikeparts-online bestellt.
top eingespeicht, abgedrückt etc. und mit dem package deal den man da immer machen kann, war es ein gutes angebot.
würde da auch wieder bestellen.
musste nie nachzentrieren etc.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Spank Spike Evo 35 mit Hope Pro Evo 2. 

Hab bei diversen Läden angefragt. 
Bike-Lädle, 100% Bike und German Lightness. Keiner hat die Spank Spike lieferbar. Mit 20mm Steckachse vorne und hinten die 142x12 für mein Torque...


----------



## der_erce (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die Spank distribution ist wirklich übel. Wollte für mein Enduro die Subrosa  haben und mein Laden hat die ums verrecken nicht herbekommen. Im Netz war alles weg. Letztendlich hab ich in der Bucht welche bekommen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Hab da mal ne Frage zur Boxxer r2c2. 

Ist das normal das wenn ich die reindrücke, so etwa ein Zentimeter drin bleibt und erst rauskommt wenn ich das Rad anhebe?!?

Wegen dem LRS muss ich mal weiter suchen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Spank Spike Evo 35 mit Hope Pro Evo 2.
> 
> Hab bei diversen Läden angefragt.
> Bike-Lädle, 100% Bike und German Lightness. Keiner hat die Spank Spike lieferbar.





der_erce schrieb:


> Ja, *die Spank distribution ist wirklich übel*. Wollte für mein Enduro die Subrosa  haben und mein Laden hat die ums verrecken nicht herbekommen. Im Netz war alles weg. Letztendlich hab ich in der Bucht welche bekommen.


Das liegt nicht am Vertrieb, sondern daran, dass es im Moment schlicht und einfach (fast) keine Spank Felgen mehr am Markt gibt - selbst die Lager bei Fratelli in Taiwan (Hersteller der Spank Felgen) sind wohl schon seit geraumer Zeit leer. Warum da keine neue Charge nachkommt, weiß wohl keiner außer irgendwelchen Köpfen in der Chefetage von Spank und Fratelli... 
Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen auch gerade noch so mit Glück eine einzelne Subrosa bekommen. Dass du bei eBay noch welche gefunden hast, war wohl auch einfach das Glück, dass da noch jemand Restbestände hatte.


Meine KindShock LEV 150 ist nun fertig verbaut und "verkabelt". Die Leitungsführung ist noch nicht 100%ig nach meinem Geschmack, aber viel Möglichkeit zum Optimieren gibt es leider nicht mehr. Ich überlege noch, ob ich das Gewinde, das normal die Abdeckung der Druchführung im Oberrohr hält, für einen Leitungshalter misbrauche... damit könnte ich die Leitung etwas zur Seite hin fixieren und sie würde dann einen schöneren Bogen ums Steuerrohr nehmen. Ist wegen dem etwas ungünstigen Abgangswinkel des Hebels leider schwierig zu lösen. Aber mit dem 90° Winkelstück von Reset steht der Zug immerhin schon mal nicht mehr kerzengerade nach vorne raus  Vielleicht baue ich dafür irgendwann mal noch etwas perfekt angepasstes. Der Hebel hat am Schraubgewinde für die Madenschraube zur Verdrehsicherung (reicht über die Klemmung völlig) schonmal eine Anschlagschraube für den Hebel bekommen, dass der nicht im Eifer des Gefechts zu weit gedrückt wird, was aufs Material gehen kann.
Alles in allem schaut das vom Gesamteindruck her für mich bisher sehr gut aus  Die Zugführung zur Stütze hin ist durch die Verdrehbarkeit des Abgangs in 15°-Schritten und die Lage am festen Teil der Stütze absolut optimal. Auch funktionell bringt sie einen Riesenvorteil - unabhängig von der Verstellbarkeit vom Lenker aus: Ich komme mit dem SLR XC, der schön flach baut, jetzt gut 2cm tiefer als mit der originalen 350er Stütze mit I-Fly und trotzdem auch gerade das entscheidende kleine Stückchen (1-2cm) höher, was vorher immer gefehlt hat, obwohl ich die Stütze schon weiter rausgezogen habe als eigentlich freigegeben. Ich habe mal nachgemessen... wenn man sich an die Vorgabe hält, die Stütze immer mind. so weit versenkt zu lassen, dass deren Unterkante mit der Unterkante des Oberrohrs abschließt, hat man gerademal gut 9cm Verstellweg  Ich habe sie die ganze Zeit schon gut 2cm weiter raus gezogen, aber da schon Torque (FR) Rahmen an der Stelle gebrochen sind, hatte ich dabei kein gutes Gefühl.  Vom ersten Test her passt mir der Verstellweg von 15cm bei voll versenkter Stütze perfekt, so dass ich ohne Sattelschnellspanner beide für mich optimalen Endpunkte erreiche  Somit war der Schraubwürger, der nicht nur beeindruckend leicht ist (9g!), sondern mMn auch unheimlich sexy, ein guter Kauf. Beim Gewicht der Stütze inkl. allem von 588g reißt das aber leider nicht so viel raus


----------



## Niklas0 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leude! 

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum FRX 2013 bzw 2012. Kann man wenn man sich eine Hammerschmidt da reinbaut auch Touren fahren (Playzone). Oder eignet sich da das Torque EX Gapster besser?

Ride on, Niklas


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke das Gapster ist besser für Touren als das FRX. 

Keiner ne Info zu meiner Boxxer Frage?

Hab ein Angebot für Spike mit Hope Pro, Sapim Race und MessingNippel für 450 plus 50 für XT 10 Fach Kassette. 
Welche Abstufung ist sinnvoll?
Liefertermin KW2.


----------



## Nduro (20. Dezember 2012)

@Niklaso, ich nutze mein Rockzone 2012 regelmäßig für Endurotouren und komme damit gut klar. 
Ist natürlich im orginalzustand etwas schwerer als andere Bikes.
Mit ner hammerschmitt möchte ich es aber nicht fahren, wiegt dann nochmal ne Ecke mehr.


----------



## othu (20. Dezember 2012)

Von der Geometrie ist der 2012er FRX Rahmen zum Touren fahren. Man muss halt mit den 350gr mehr leben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das frx nehmen soll oder das ex ist halt viel Geld das man da ausgibt und da will man schon was ordentliches haben. Ich fahr am besten nochmal zum testen hin !


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Von der Geometrie ist der 2012er FRX Rahmen zum Touren fahren. Man muss halt mit den 350gr mehr leben können.



Laut dem Printkatalog für 2013 wiegt der frx frame jetzt 3500gr


----------



## christophersch (20. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Laut dem Printkatalog für 2013 wiegt der frx frame jetzt 3500gr



Wundert mich auch. Und das trotz einem Loch im Sattelrohr 
Könnte vielleicht durch die Steuerrohr Verstärkung auf Grund des geänderten Lenkwinkels kommen. Da dürften ja etwas höhere Belastungen auftreten.

Hab selbst aber noch nichts von Materialermüdungsfällen gehört...


----------



## othu (20. Dezember 2012)

Hat er doch vorher auch schon, in der Gewichtsdatenbank ist ein Frauenbild vom L Rahmen.


----------



## Nduro (21. Dezember 2012)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das frx nehmen soll oder das ex ist halt viel Geld das man da ausgibt und da will man schon was ordentliches haben. Ich fahr am besten nochmal zum testen hin !



Wenn das möglich ist würde ich es Dir empfehlen. Ich habe neben dem Frx noch ein Pitch mit dem ich Touren könnte, wenn mir das Frx nicht so viel spät machen würde .
Ich glaube aber auch das normale (?) Torque ist ein tolles Bike. Probefahren lohnt auf jedenfall.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Dezember 2012)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum FRX 2013 bzw 2012. Kann man wenn man sich eine Hammerschmidt da reinbaut auch Touren fahren (Playzone). Oder eignet sich da das Torque EX Gapster besser?


Lass die Finger von der Hammershit... das Teil ist bleischwer und hat keine funktionellen Vorteile - im Stand schalten können ist kein Vorteil, sondern nur den übertriebenen Preis und das extrem hohe Gewicht schöngeredet! WENN, dann würde ich eine 2-fach Kurbel + Umwerfer nehmen.
Wenn es REIN ums Touren fahren geht, ist das Gapstar natürlich besser, da du da auch nichts groß umbauen musst. Aber generell ist das FRX absolut genauso tourentauglich wie das normale Torque, bis auf das minimal höhere Gewicht und man hat eben die Verstelloptionen für Lenkwinkel/Tretlager und Federweg. Was man beim FRX beachten sollte: man kann den Sattel nur ca. 10cm in der Höhe verstellen wegen dem Knick im Sitzrohr (wie gerade oben geschrieben), was man aber mit einer Variostütze wieder zu 100% kompensieren kann. Für mich ist das FRX die perfekte Wahl, da ich einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Touren mit u. U. harten Abfahrten und Bikepark haben will. Ein Bike nur für Park/DH lohnt sich für mich nicht, da ich leider zu selten in Parks fahre und ein reines Tourenbike hat mir zu wenig Potential vom Fahrwerk her, da die Abfahrten auf meinen "Touren" zum Teil gröber sind als das, was manche als "Local DH Track" bezeichnen 




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Keiner ne Info zu meiner Boxxer Frage?
> 
> Hab ein Angebot für Spike mit Hope Pro, Sapim Race und MessingNippel für 450 plus 50 für XT 10 Fach Kassette.
> Welche Abstufung ist sinnvoll?


Boxxer: ist normal, die Gabel sinkt halt unterm Eigengewicht des Bikes minimal ein.
LRS: Preis ist ok. Abstufung musst du selbst wissen, kommt ja drauf an, was du fahren willst...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Laut dem Printkatalog für 2013 wiegt der frx frame jetzt 3500gr


"Jetzt"? Meiner wiegt (inkl. aller Leitungshalter auch fast exakt 3,5kg, minimal drüber sogar...




othu schrieb:


> Hat er doch vorher auch schon, in der Gewichtsdatenbank ist ein *Frauenbild *vom L Rahmen.





Nduro schrieb:


> Ich habe neben dem Frx noch ein Pitch mit dem ich Touren könnte, wenn mir das Frx nicht so viel *spät *machen würde .


Schreibt ihr vom Smartphone oder Tablet? Sieht schwer nach Auto-Korrektur-Unfall aus


----------



## othu (21. Dezember 2012)

Japp, Smartphone Forentippen ist die Hölle 
Sollte Gewichtsbild heißen und gemeint war dein Rahmen.

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass der Katalog jetzt mit der Realität übereinstimmt und das Gewicht vorher von Canyon "sehr optimistisch" angegeben war.

Mein Rahmen wiegt auch so viel wie deiner.


----------



## Nduro (21. Dezember 2012)

Jaap ebenfalls Smart phone. Gebe aber zu das ich in der Rechtschreibung nicht gerade sicher bin.

Spät sollte natürlich Spass heißen.


----------



## Niklas0 (21. Dezember 2012)

Danke smubob für die ausführliche Antwort. Hinfahren und testen heißt es wohl.

Ride on, Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (21. Dezember 2012)

die "alten" 3350gr. bezogen sich ja auf den schwarzen elox frame in M.
der Raw rahmen hat ja minimal klarlack drauf und zu L ist ja auch noch mal ein unterschied.
außerdem ist ja bei dem gewichtsfoto von smu noch ein schaltwerkszug, untere lagerschale etc. mitgewogen worden. also ich denke, dass der in M auf 3350 gekommen ist.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Boxxer: ist normal, die Gabel sinkt halt unterm Eigengewicht des Bikes minimal ein.
> LRS: Preis ist ok. Abstufung musst du selbst wissen, kommt ja drauf an, was du fahren willst...



Danke für die Antwort. Gabel fuhr sich eben auch normal.
Abstufung wollt ich für DH haben. Dachte an 11-36.

Kann mir jemand sagen was die originalen Sung Ringle Drift 2.1 LRS des Speedzone wiegen?


----------



## simdiem (21. Dezember 2012)

2255gr


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Dezember 2012)

Dann würde ich mit dem Spike LRS (2030g) oder dem Stiffy(2130) ja ein wenig einsparen und hätte ne breitere Felge 

Gewichte hab ich von German Lightness bekommen, bezogen auf die LRS mit Hope Pro 2 Naben.


----------



## othu (21. Dezember 2012)

Da wirst du bestimmt schneller!


----------



## simdiem (21. Dezember 2012)

So schauts aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Dezember 2012)

Ach darum geht es mir nicht. Da ich noch am Anfang stehe gehen die Vortschritte eh recht schnell.


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Dezember 2012)

aber 11-36 ist alles andere als ne DH Abstufung.
da nimmt man eher 11-26 oder kleiner.
wenn man eh nur zum spot fährt oder bike park shuttle in anspruch nimmt, dann reicht das locker.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Dezember 2012)

Also die 11-36 sind ja die, die Serie drauf waren. Ich fahr nur im Park mit Lift oder Shuttle. Touren erst recht nicht.


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Dezember 2012)

du hattest ne 11-36 drauf?
serie war bei mir eine 11-28 oder sogar 11-26. bin nicht mehr sicher, da ich die direkt getauscht habe, weil ich 9fach fahre.
ich komme aktuell mit meiner 11-21 super klar.
aber ich würde dir zu einer 11-26 raten.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Dezember 2012)

Sram PG 1050

11-28

11
12
13
14
15
17
19
22
25
28

Hab gerade mal geguckt.


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Dezember 2012)

aha. siehste. die kannste lassen.
es sei denn, du willst noch was gewicht sparen, dann nimmst du ne 11-21.
ich habe es gemacht, weil die für mich die bessere abstufung hat. in dem gang in dem ich meistens fahre, ist die kettenlinie jetzt gerade. vorher war sie versetzt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr immer so was zwischen 19 und 12 würde ich sagen.


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Dezember 2012)

dann würde ich sagen, bist du mit der abstufung der 11-28 gut bedient.


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Dezember 2012)

meint ihr. mann kann das 2012 frx mit angle set fahren (-1°)?
sollte doch im prinzip kein problem sein oder?
workcomponents stellt da ja was passendes her.


----------



## christophersch (21. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> meint ihr. mann kann das 2012 frx mit angle set fahren (-1°)?
> sollte doch im prinzip kein problem sein oder?
> workcomponents stellt da ja was passendes her.



hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Aber vielleicht wäre es besser, den Lenkwinkel über exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen zu verstellen. Dann käme auch das Tretlager tiefer...

Ich werde demnächst mal Canyon danach befragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (21. Dezember 2012)

Aber das tretlager kommt ja auch durch das angle set tiefer.
Oder meinst du nur, dass das bei den buchsen auch der fall ist.
Ist ja ein angenehmer nebeneffekt.


----------



## christophersch (21. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Aber das tretlager kommt ja auch durch das angle set tiefer.
> Oder meinst du nur, dass das bei den buchsen auch der fall ist.
> Ist ja ein angenehmer nebeneffekt.



Auch durch das Angleset kommt das Tretlager etwas tiefer, aber wirklich nur sehr wenig. Die Extrentrischen Buchsen simulieren dem Rahmen aber Sag und so kommt das Tretlager maßgeblich tiefer. In diesem Fall ist der LW sogar eher die Nebenwirkung dessen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Japp, Smartphone Forentippen ist die Hölle
> Sollte Gewichtsbild heißen und gemeint war dein Rahmen.





Nduro schrieb:


> Jaap ebenfalls Smart phone. Gebe aber zu das ich in der Rechtschreibung nicht gerade sicher bin.
> 
> Spät sollte natürlich Spass heißen.


In euren beiden Fällen hat man es ja gut verstanden, sollte auch keine Beschwerde sein  Ich tippe selbst ab und zu unterwegs vom Smartfon, ich kenne das...! Ich habe aber auch schon Postings gesehen, da hat man sich nichtmal mehr den eigentlich gedachten Inhalt zusammenreimen können 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> die "alten" 3350gr. bezogen sich ja auf den schwarzen elox frame in M.
> der Raw rahmen hat ja minimal klarlack drauf und zu L ist ja auch noch mal ein unterschied.
> außerdem ist ja bei dem gewichtsfoto von smu noch ein schaltwerkszug, untere lagerschale etc. mitgewogen worden. also ich denke, dass der in M auf 3350 gekommen ist.


Ja, die alte Angabe bezog sich auf Größe M und elox. Der Lack wiegt meiner Erfahrung nach (habe auch mal einen alten Rahmen entlackt) weniger als oft angenommen wird, zumal bei raw nur eine Schicht drauf ist und die wirklich auch sehr dünn ist. Ich denke, das sind max. 30g. Dass L etwas schwerer ist, ist klar, da kommen sicher ~100g zusammen.
Bei meinem Foto ist NICHT der Zug mit dabei, nur die Halter dafür... die Beschreibung kann man evtl. anders interpretieren. Das Lager mit der Schale wird wohl im Bereich 30-35g liegen.




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Abstufung wollt ich für DH haben. Dachte an 11-36.


Das ist eine Abstufung, mit der man bei einigermaßen fitten Beinen schon ziemlich gut Touren fahren kann - mit nur 1 Kettenblatt vorne...! Wie du mittlerweile festgestellt hast, ist original eine 11-28er verbaut, die kannst du ruhig erstmal beibehalten. Ich fahre am Park-LRS aktuell eine 11-23er, weil mir das erstens gut reicht, ich zweitens auch Gewicht sparen wollte und ich drittens (zumindest im Moment) eh vorne noch 2 Kettenblätter habe und damit sogar im Prinzip gut Touren mit nicht allzu krassen Steigungen fahren kann (habe ich auch schon gemacht).




othu schrieb:


> Da wirst du bestimmt schneller!


Als ich noch recht intensiv an Autos geschraubt habe, habe ich mal einen passenden Spruch gelesen: "Schneller aussehen - schöner fahren"  (die Verdrehbarkeit des Spruches lässt den individuellen Schwerpunkt variieren)




dia-mandt schrieb:


> meint ihr. mann kann das 2012 frx mit angle set fahren (-1°)?
> sollte doch im prinzip kein problem sein oder?
> *workcomponents stellt da ja was passendes her.*


Nein, kann man nicht, denn Workscomponents WILL zwar schon seit über einem Jahr angeblich einen passenden Steuersatz rausbringen, das ist allerdings bisher immernoch nicht geschehen. Alles, was die aktuell im Programm haben, passt leider NICHT bei den Canyon Steuerrohren mit integriertem unteren Lager.
Die Absenkung des Tretlagers durch ein Angle Set ist so marginal, dass man das unter "homöopatische Dosis" abhaken kann


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte nur gesehen, dass die einen für 1 1/8 upper 1.5 lower haben.
Hab nicht gesehen, dass die nicht semi integriert sind.
Dann bleibt wohl nur cane creek, falls die was passendes haben.

Edit: dann passt das ja... 30gr lack, 30-35gr das lager und gute 100gr. für size L.
Macht zusammen ~ 165gr mehr.
Auf die 3350 drauf, kommen wir auf 3500.
Also sollten die alten Angaben stimmen.
Nur wo haben die bitte 150gr draufgepackt.
Und warum? Gab doch keine Reklamationen...zumindest hab ich hier nix gelesen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. Dezember 2012)

wozu den lenkwinkel noch flacher? reichen ca 64° (vermutlich n bisschen drunter) nicht aus?


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Dezember 2012)

Laufruhe ist bei schnellen dh's durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Ich würde mich über ein grad weniger nicht beklagen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. Dezember 2012)

wieviele schnelle dh´s fährst du denn im jahr? also wo es sich wirklich lohnt nen 63er zu haben


----------



## prof.66 (22. Dezember 2012)

An alle die 2-fach an ihrem FRX fahren.

Welche Kurbel,Kettenführung Kombi fährt ihr den ?

Ich hab hier eine ISCG und eine Tretlager Kettenführung für 2 fach bei beiden habe ich
das Problem dass das kleine Kettenblatt an der Kettenführung schleift.

Momentan habe ich die Kettenführung die über Tretlager geklemmt wird verbaut, allerdings
mit einem Spacer hinter der Kettenführung weil sie anders am Rahmen anliegt und einem Spacer vor der Kettenführung das nix schleift. 

So würde es gehen nun habe ich aber bei der Kurbel kaum noch Klemmfläche, wie habt ihr
das gelöst ?


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Dezember 2012)

Ungefähr immer wenn ich dh fahre.
Der Willingen DH ist alles andere als technisch und verbrockt wie z.b. Strecken im süden deutschlands.
Da hat man lange und schnelle sprünge.
Da ist das schon angenehm etwas mehr laufruhe zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (22. Dezember 2012)

Und davon mal abgesehen, finde ich 63 grad nicht so krass flach.


----------



## termaltake (22. Dezember 2012)

hallo... dies ist meine Maschine !!!!!























Grüße von der Insel La Palma. Kanarische Inseln !!!!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Dezember 2012)

Sieht fein aus!


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. Dezember 2012)

die gabel ist nicht ganz ausgefahren.

und 63 ist schon die flache version, für die meisten strecken reicht 64 vollkommen aus. und nicht jeder fährt auf strecken a la willingen. und so wie willingen sind nicht wirklich viele strecken in d-land


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> dann passt das ja... 30gr lack, 30-35gr das lager und gute 100gr. für size L.
> Macht zusammen ~ 165gr mehr.
> Auf die 3350 drauf, kommen wir auf 3500.
> *Also sollten die alten Angaben stimmen.*


Japp, das wollte ich damit sagen 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Nur wo haben die bitte 150gr draufgepackt.
> Und warum? Gab doch keine Reklamationen...zumindest hab ich hier nix gelesen.


Kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Vielleicht gibt es ja Anhaltspunkte, wenn die ersten Leute ihre 2013er FRX bekommen und mal Detailbilder posten oder direkt selbst auf die Suche nach den 150g gehen...
Was ich übrigens krass finde: das alte FRX war ja afaik mit 4150g angegeben... grob 1kg mehr als das FR und das 2012er FRX! Das war noch so ein richtiger Oldschool-Kantenklatscher 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur gesehen, dass die einen für 1 1/8 upper 1.5 lower haben.
> Hab nicht gesehen, dass die *nicht semi integriert* sind.
> Dann bleibt wohl nur cane creek, falls die was passendes haben.


Nicht *voll*integriert!  Das ist ja gerade das Problem... und genau deshalb wirst du (vorerst) leider Pech haben, denn es gibt auf dem Markt nicht einen einzigen passenden Winkel-Steuersatz für IS52 unten und ZS44 oben - glaub mir, ich habe LANGE danach gesucht. Diese Tatsache war dann auch mit der schwerwiegendste Grund, warum ich den alten Torque Rahmen (mit 180er Gabel 66,5° LW) verkauft habe und aufs FRX umgesattelt habe. Flacher als 64° wäre für mich allerdings nicht brauchbar, da Highspeed-DH und riesige Sprünge (leider ) nicht ganz meine Welt sind.
Wenn du quasi "nur" in Willingen fährst, mag das halbwegs Sinn machen. Aber das ist die einzige Strecke dieser Art, die ich kenne und somit wäre das schon ein SEHR spezielles Setup, mit dem du auf fast jeder beliebigen anderen Strecke mehr Nach- als Vorteile hättest...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ungefähr immer wenn ich dh fahre.
> Der Willingen DH ist alles andere als technisch und verbrockt wie z.b. Strecken im süden deutschlands.
> Da hat man lange und schnelle sprünge.
> Da ist das schon angenehm etwas mehr laufruhe zu haben.





dia-mandt schrieb:


> Und davon mal abgesehen, finde ich 63 grad nicht so krass flach.


63° nicht flach?? Alter Schwede...! 
Also ich würde einfach die Standrohre an der Grenze klemmen, damit kommst du vermutlich eh schon unter die 64° - eine andere Wahl hast du momentan (außer den exzentrischen Buchsen) wie geschrieben eh nicht...




prof.66 schrieb:


> An alle die 2-fach an ihrem FRX fahren.
> 
> Welche Kurbel,Kettenführung Kombi fährt ihr den ?
> 
> ...


Ganz wichtig: Du darfst an einem Canyon Rahmen mit ISCG und Umwerfer-Aufnahme an der Kettenstrebe *NICHT* beide Anschraub-Adapter gleichzeitig benutzen!!! Wenn du das tust, schlägt der Umwerfer-Adapter gegen Ende des Federwegs auf den ISCG-Adapter auf und es reißt dir die Befestigungsschrauben aus der Kettenstrebe...! Das wurde leider von Canyon so (schwachsinnig) entwickelt, dass das nocjt ohne weiteres passt. Bemüh mal die Suche, ich habe im Torque-Thread dazu mal einen sehr ausführlichen Beitrag verfasst - inkl. Tipps, wie man den Umwerfer-Adapter bearbeiten muss, um die Sache passend zu machen. Die einfachere Lösung: kauf den Canyon Chainguide, der wird direkt an die Aufnahme des ISCG-Adapters geschraubt, so passt es. Falls du das tun solltest und eine deiner vorhandenen Führungen ein Stinger ist: nimm die Rolle von dem! Die von Canyon ist Kernschrott...

Ich fahre jetzt eine Hone 3-fach Kurbel mit 2 KB + Bash und den Canyon Chainguide Arm mit Stinger Rolle. Das passt alles prima und funktioniert auch astrein.

Das Problem mit dem Schleifen des kleinen KB an der Führung kenne ich nur zu gut... an fast allen Rahmen, die ich kenne, muss man einen Spacer über der BB-mount Führung bzw. auch bei ISCG einen zusätzlichen auf der Antriebsseite unter der Lagerschale fahren, damit nix schleift. 2 Spacer + KeFü ist auf jeden Fall zu viel! So kannst du nicht fahren.


----------



## prof.66 (22. Dezember 2012)

Super Antwort danke dir, ich wusste gar nicht das man eine Kefü direkt bei Canyon bekommt.

Dann werd ich mir die mal zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (23. Dezember 2012)




----------



## rmfausi (23. Dezember 2012)

Chromat oder poliert?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## othu (23. Dezember 2012)

RAW  
Hochglanzverdichtet


----------



## simdiem (23. Dezember 2012)

@othu

Heiliger Bimbam! Einfach (Alu-) Porno


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Dezember 2012)

Der absolute Hammer!!!     Einfach nur saugeil. Ich fand ja bisher mein eigenes FRX eindeutig am schönsten - ist ja auch naheliegend, wenn man es selbst so aufbaut  aber das hier könnte zu meinem neuen (Mit-)Favoriten werden 
Da ich es im Raw-Thread nicht schreiben kann: so ein Nicolai wirkt daneben einfach nur wie eine 08/15 Ranz-Karre!  Aber ich find Nicolai Bikes eh durchweg ziemlich hässlich (und technisch eh rückständig)...




prof.66 schrieb:


> Super Antwort danke dir, ich wusste gar nicht das man eine Kefü direkt bei Canyon bekommt.


Die gab es anfangs auch mal als vergünstigtes Kombi-Angebot beim Kauf eines Neurads, jetzt leider nicht mehr. Ist mMn echt ein Problem, dass Canyon nicht etwas deutlicher drauf hinweist, dass die beiden Teile zusammen nicht gehen. Die stehlen sich halt damit aus der Verantwortung, dass sie die Bikes ja nur so ausliefern, wie es passt. Die Erfahrung musste ich selbst schmerzlich machen, als bei meinem Torque FR das eine Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe schon so gut wie tot war. Canyon hat sich daraufhin nichtmal im Ansatz kulant gezeigt und mich voll hängen gelassen, nichtmal eine einzelne Kettenstrebe hätten sie mir verkauft, auch nicht gegen volle Bezahlung. Hätte ich das Problem nicht mit einer neuen Schraube, Loctite hochfest und viel Gefühl & Glück gelöst bekommen, wäre ich wohl vor Gericht gezogen, denn zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es auch noch keinen Hinweis auf das Problem, der wurde erst aufgenommen, nachdem ich bei denen Sturm gelaufen bin...! Wie schon so oft von hunderten Leuten gepostet: Canyon - Bikes hui, Rest leider oft pfui.

Vielleicht komme ich in den Ferien mal dazu, einen Prototyp für meine geplante Kettenführung zu basteln. Falls das funktioniert, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich eine Kleinserie lohnen würde  Da gäbe es dann den entsprechenden Part auch angepasst an die Canyon-Aufnahme.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


>



Sehr fein!!
Hast machen lassen oder selbst gemacht?


----------



## prof.66 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hat er wohl machen lassen da es sich beim Hochglaznverdichten um etwas ganz anderes handelt wie das Hochglanzpolieren.
 @smubob ok danke ich werd die Kefü dann ma bestellen und hoffen das es damit geht


----------



## Nduro (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube das othu s Bike bestimmt klasse wird.
 Aber der Trend zu RAW hochglanzverdichtet, will irgendwie nicht an mich.

Ich finde RAW in Raw cooler.


----------



## prof.66 (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Hochglanzverdichten gefällt mir bei Auto Felgen sehr gut, aber bei einem Fahrradrahmen
gefällt mir das jetzt auch nicht so.

Aber es muss ihm gefallen und nicht uns


----------



## simdiem (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin noch ein paar Antworten schuldig: 



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Die axiallager sind echt schön flach.
> Bringt das was oder hast du das gefühl, dass das wie bei kashima ist.....also das man es nicht wirklich bemerkt.



Rein theoretisch müsste es schon etwas bringen. Ob man das fahrtechnisch merkt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich bin die Feder nur mit Axiallager gefahren und nie rein mit normalen Federtellern. Allerdings sind das plus 40 gramm, die mir aber im BP schnuppe sind. 



dia-mandt schrieb:


> hast du mal ein aktuelles bild von deinem rad mit axiallager und k9 feder? at sim



Hier ein Photo ganz frisch von gerade eben. Rad im Touren Modus, allerdings mit CCDB anstatt Van. 






************************************************

2012 neigt sich dem Ende. Für mich gerade biketechnisch ein großartiges Jahr. Mit dem Torque FRX ging ein sehr lang gehegter Traum in Erfüllung. Der Um- und Neuaufbau hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht und war auch schraubertechnisch ein sehr lehrreiches Projekt. 2012 war auch mein erstes Bikeparkjahr in dem ich mich fahrtechnisch dank dem FRX endlich ungehindert in die Richtung entwickeln konnte, in die es mich schon länger zieht.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei all denen bedanken, die mich mit ihren Antworten auf meine Fragen bei meinem Projekt Torque FRX 2012 unterstützt haben. Ebenfalls danke ich all denen, die sich an interessanten Diskussionen rund um das FRX beteiligt haben. Wir haben zusammen hier im ICB mit dem "Seen on Trail: Torque FRX 2012"  Thread ein Forum entwickelt, indem nicht nur eine hohe technische Kompetenz, sondern auch ein sehr angenehmes Gesprächsklima vorzufinden ist. Ich hoffe, dass dies auch 2013 genau so weitergeführt werden kann.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein entspanntes und angenehmes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Start in das neue Jahr und eine tolle und unfallfreie Saison 2013. Und vielleicht schaffen wir es ja Anfang der nächsten Saison, ein FRX Treffen zu machen 

Zum Abschluss noch ein Photo. Bei mir gab es Nachwuchs ^^. 

Viele Grüße
Simon




Wieder ein kompletter Selbstaufbau. Momentan im Road Setup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Type53 (23. Dezember 2012)

@simdiem
Verwendest du die Sattelstütze vom "Tourenmodus" auch für Downhill? -oder gibt es da eine gekürzte?

gruss, jürgen


----------



## simdiem (23. Dezember 2012)

Type53 schrieb:


> @simdiem
> Verwendest du die Sattelstütze vom "Tourenmodus" auch für Downhill? -oder gibt es da eine gekürzte?
> 
> gruss, jürgen



Hey Jürgen,

für den BP benutze ich die originale aber gekürzte I-Fly Stütze mit dazugehörigem Sattel, sodass sich der Sattel im Notfall komplett versenken lässt. Wobei ich ihn normalerweise immer ein paar cm rausschiebe. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Niklas0 (23. Dezember 2012)

Dein Rad sieht echt geil aus!  Ich glaub ich werde auch ernsthaft darüber nachdenken anstatt dem EX mir ein FRX zuzulegen und vorne ein 2-Kettenpltätter Schaltung zu montieren. Lassen sich damit Touren gut fahren?


----------



## rmfausi (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi Simon,
da hast du jetzt aber ein Goldstück.  Obwohl Weiß mit Gold nicht so meins ist (hatten wir schon mal in Beerfelden) ist es an deinem Rad eine gelungene Kombination und gefällt mir gut.
Ich muss auf mein Torque EX noch bis KW3 warten, habe vorgestern von Canyon einen Brief bekommen. Dann wird bei mir das Jahr 2013 so werden wie bei dir 2012. Ich denke wir werden uns in Beerfelden auch 2013 wieder sehen.

Aus gegebenem Anlass, was ist das für ein Hardtail Rahmen? Das Rad sieht auch gut aus. Der Lenkwinkel sieht auch relativ flach aus. 

Dir und allen anderen natürlich auch schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## gtaadicto (23. Dezember 2012)

termaltake schrieb:


> hallo... dies ist meine Maschine !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 tú también andas por aquí jaja


Grüße


----------



## termaltake (23. Dezember 2012)

GTA

Ja ja ja ich habe auch 

yo también xD heheehe que tengo mi alemán oxidado


----------



## othu (23. Dezember 2012)

Oh Gott, oh Gott, ich glaube meine Garantie ist spätestens jetzt weg


----------



## luxaltera (23. Dezember 2012)

braucht noch ein fach fürs mikrofasertuch! (schaut geil aus!)


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Dezember 2012)

Hast du das loch selber da rein gemacht oder ist das der 2013er rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (23. Dezember 2012)

Das habe ich vor knapp 2 Stunden höchst persönlich da rein gemacht.
21mm Line mit einem Körner gezogen, oben und unten 8mm Bohrer rein und dazwischen ausgefeilt und entgratet.

Der 2013er Rahmen hat das auf der anderen Seite, gleiche Höhe und Form, allerdings war mir nicht ganz klar, wie ich von da weiter zum Lenker kommen soll.

Bei meiner Lösung kann ich an den Verschraubungen für den Umwerferzug jetzt 2fach Halter (ich habe welche von Ragley bestellt,gibt es aber auch von Syntace und Specialized z.B.) anschrauben und Umwerfer und Remotestütze parallel nach oben führen.

Grüße
Otto



//Andere Frage: auf der Hülse, Antriebsseite, der X12 Steckachse, ist an einer Stelle eine "0" eingelasert, hat die irgendwas zu sagen?


----------



## Bone-Breaker (23. Dezember 2012)

Saubere Arbeit, alle Achtung!!


----------



## Nill (24. Dezember 2012)

sau geil gemacht ! mein Geschmack trifft das hochglanz auch nicht .....aber top ARBEIT ! 

RAW !!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Ich glaube das othu s Bike bestimmt klasse wird.
> Aber der Trend zu RAW hochglanzverdichtet, will irgendwie nicht an mich.
> 
> Ich finde RAW in Raw cooler.


Ist das echt ein Trend?  Vor ~2 Jahren sind "tausende" Bikes in chromat gepulvert aus dem Boden gesprieÃt, hochglanzverdichtete habe ich bisher noch kaum gesehen.
Ich mag den Hochglanz-Look _eigentlich_ auch eher an vom Prinzip her schlichteren Bikes (Hardtails/Dirtbikes, Classic-MTBs, Asphalt-FrÃ¤sen...) und raw eher an normalen MTBs - aber othus Rahmen macht mich echt an  Vor allem nur mit schwarzen Parts ohne Kontrastfarbe wird das richtig gut wirken.




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich mÃ¶chte mich an dieser Stelle bei all denen bedanken, die mich mit ihren Antworten auf meine Fragen bei meinem Projekt Torque FRX 2012 unterstÃ¼tzt haben. Ebenfalls danke ich all denen, die sich an interessanten Diskussionen rund um das FRX beteiligt haben. Wir haben zusammen hier im ICB mit dem "Seen on Trail: Torque FRX 2012"  Thread ein Forum entwickelt, indem nicht nur eine hohe technische Kompetenz, sondern auch ein sehr angenehmes GesprÃ¤chsklima vorzufinden ist. Ich hoffe, dass dies auch 2013 genau so weitergefÃ¼hrt werden kann.


Mein lieber Simon, dieses angenehme Klima und die interessanten technischen Diskussionen hast DU zu einem groÃen Teil maÃgeblich mitgetragen. Ein groÃes Danke dafÃ¼r auch an dich!  Auf eine gute 2. Saison mit dem FRX 




simdiem schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss noch ein Photo. Bei mir gab es Nachwuchs ^^.
> [...]
> Wieder ein kompletter Selbstaufbau. Momentan im Road Setup.


Den Hobel will ich irgendwann auch mal mit Stollenreifen sehen!  KÃ¶nnen ja nÃ¤chstes FrÃ¼hjahr mal ne 2-Tages-Tour machen - 1 Tag Hardtails, ein Tag FRXe  Wobei ein FRX-(Bikepark-)Treffen natÃ¼rlich auch klasse wÃ¤re...! UnabhÃ¤ngig davon mÃ¼ssen wir dringend mal nach Lac Blanc! 




Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werde auch ernsthaft darÃ¼ber nachdenken anstatt dem EX mir ein FRX zuzulegen und vorne ein 2-KettenpltÃ¤tter Schaltung zu montieren. Lassen sich damit Touren gut fahren?


FÃ¼r die Frage mÃ¼sste man eigentlich mittlerweile 5â¬ in's FAQ-Schwein werfen mÃ¼ssen... ist wohl eine der am Ã¶ftesten gestellten Fragen hier  Und die Antwort ist definitiv: JA!  Man sollte nur beachten (wie vor ein paar Tagen gerade geschrieben), dass man bei Einhaltung aller vorgegebenen Sicherheits-Vorschriften die SattelstÃ¼tze wegen dem Knick im Sitzrohr nur ~10cm in der HÃ¶he verstellen kann. Das ergibt natÃ¼rlich entweder EinschrÃ¤nkungen bei der HÃ¶he zum berghoch fahren oder bei der Absenkung zum Abfahren. Eine VariostÃ¼tze mit 12,5-15cm Hub kann das aber weitestgehend perfekt kompensieren, das wÃ¼rde ich auch jedem empfehlen, der mit dem FRX ernsthaft Touren fahren will.




rmfausi schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass, was ist das fÃ¼r ein Hardtail Rahmen? Das Rad sieht auch gut aus. Der Lenkwinkel sieht auch relativ flach aus.


Ich antworte mal fÃ¼r ihn: das ist ein Marin Rocky Ridge. Schaut echt tauglich aus und ist mit ~2kg recht leicht.




Nill schrieb:


> RAW !!!!




  
(othu hat das Bild von mir geklaut, nur damit da keine MissverstÃ¤ndnisse aufkommen )


----------



## brillenboogie (24. Dezember 2012)

da gibt sich jemand aber richtig mühe - sehr gute arbeit othu! 
bin auch schon gespannt aufs gesamtergebnis. ich vermute es wird der (unbesiegbare?) canyon endgegner!


----------



## christophersch (24. Dezember 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> 2012 neigt sich dem Ende. Für mich gerade biketechnisch ein großartiges Jahr. Mit dem Torque FRX ging ein sehr lang gehegter Traum in Erfüllung. Der Um- und Neuaufbau hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht und war auch schraubertechnisch ein sehr lehrreiches Projekt. 2012 war auch mein erstes Bikeparkjahr in dem ich mich fahrtechnisch dank dem FRX endlich ungehindert in die Richtung entwickeln konnte, in die es mich schon länger zieht.
> 
> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei all denen bedanken, die mich mit ihren Antworten auf meine Fragen bei meinem Projekt Torque FRX 2012 unterstützt haben. Ebenfalls danke ich all denen, die sich an interessanten Diskussionen rund um das FRX beteiligt haben. Wir haben zusammen hier im ICB mit dem "Seen on Trail: Torque FRX 2012"  Thread ein Forum entwickelt, indem nicht nur eine hohe technische Kompetenz, sondern auch ein sehr angenehmes Gesprächsklima vorzufinden ist. Ich hoffe, dass dies auch 2013 genau so weitergeführt werden kann.
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche euch auch allen eine schöne und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Zeit.

Ihr habt mir immer bei meinen ganzen Fragen und Problemen geholfen. Vielen Dank dafür! Vor allem    @simdiem,  @dia-mandt, @'smubob'

Auf dass das Jahr 2013 genau so erfolgreich werden wird. Hoffentlich schaffen wir das mal mit dem Treffen. Bisher kenne ich ja keinen von euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (24. Dezember 2012)

mal wieder ein danke an smubob für die ausführliche antwort. wünsche allen eine frohe weihnacht und dass ihr hoffentlich schönne bikes bzw parts unterm Baum habt.

ride on, Niklas!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mich ebenfalls für eure zahlreiche Hilfe und Geduld mit mir zu bedanken!!!

Für ein Treffen in Beerfelden oder Bad Wildbad wäre ich sofort dabei 

Wünsche euch noch angenehme und erholsame Feiertage!!!


----------



## mlb (27. Dezember 2012)

Bevor ich es in den Bikemarkt setze, braucht den hier jemand? X0 Umwerfer inkl. Adapterplatte.
Bei mir hat das alles ohne zu schleifen funktioniert....


----------



## Get_down (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach jetzt nochmal dreist Werbung: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/64531-canyon-torque-frx-6-0-rahmen

2012er 6.0 Rahmen in M, Van RC mit 250er Feder und 400er Feder, Steuersatz, Hussefelt Kurbel mit Innenlager und 36t Kettenblatt, XT Schaltung gibts auch noch drauf, hatte damals noch kein Ersatz deshalb steht des ned drin....


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Dezember 2012)

Was gibt's für einen neuen?


----------



## jedy (27. Dezember 2012)

wenn es ne "L" wäre, würde ich glatt überlegen


----------



## Get_down (29. Dezember 2012)

Warscheinlich n Session...

Verkaufe jetz des ganze Bike!
mit ner ZEE und Reverse Pedals
http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=58143


----------



## Jogi (30. Dezember 2012)

Findet den Unterschied 

FRX ConvertZone


----------



## Nduro (30. Dezember 2012)

Zu schwer.


Mit Single finde ich es schöner. Hammerschmitt und Doppelbrücke finde ich merkwürdig. Auch wenn es vielleicht berechtigt ist


----------



## Jogi (30. Dezember 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Zu schwer.
> 
> 
> Mit Single finde ich es schöner. Hammerschmitt und Doppelbrücke finde ich merkwürdig. Auch wenn es vielleicht berechtigt ist



Die HS muss noch einer Einfach-Kurbel weichen. SC für Touren mit Aufwärts-HM, DC für Park und Shuttle-/Gondel Touren (nur abwärts)
Weiterer Plan: stabiler LRS für abwärts (Hope, Spank Spike 35)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (30. Dezember 2012)

Das ist doch dann ziemlich cool. So eine Wechselmöglichkeit würde ich mir wünschen .


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Dezember 2012)

Nicht schlecht. Mir persönlich zu viel Schrauberei für den Wechsel.


----------



## Jogi (30. Dezember 2012)

Das ist halt das Schöne am FRX, dass mit wenigen Handgriffen das Fahrwerk von FR in DH umgestellt werden kann. Und die Gabel ist auch in 5 Minuten getauscht. Mit einem zweiten LRS habe ich dann alles abgedeckt, was ich brauche  




Übrigens: braucht jemand nen Torque ES Rahmen in M Bj. 2009 ?


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Dezember 2012)

Also bevor ich anfange die gabel zu tauschen um touren zu fahren, würde ich eher die HS, die single crown und den touren lrs verkaufen...was sparen... Und dann ein zweites touren bike kaufen.


----------



## Jogi (30. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also bevor ich anfange die gabel zu tauschen um touren zu fahren, würde ich eher die HS, die single crown und den touren lrs verkaufen...was sparen... Und dann ein zweites touren bike kaufen.



Ein Zweites hab ich ja schon, und ein drittes und ein viertes auch


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Dezember 2012)

Dann versteh ich das Ganze nicht.
Gabel tauschen macht dann in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, wenn du für andere Zwecke die passenden Bikes hast.
Aber nun gut...jeder wie er will.


----------



## christophersch (31. Dezember 2012)

http://mpora.com/videos/AAdcwp95bm3z

Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden. Ich persönlich habe mich bisher noch nicht wirklich mit dem Thema "Enduro-Rennen" auseinandergesetzt, aber diese Video macht echt Laune.

Guten Rutsch, btw.!


----------



## der_erce (2. Januar 2013)

Moin...finds grad nicht auf die Schnelle und brauch die Info: FRX 6.0 R2C2 Vorderachse (Maxle?) 20 oder 25mm??


----------



## steelpinto (2. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand mal die eloxierten Teile umeloxieren lassen oder würde einer orangene gegen grüne Teile tauschen ?
(2012 Rockzone)
Die orinalen sun ringle Drift würd i preiswert hergeben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (2. Januar 2013)

20mm. Standard.

Edit: hat jemand mal die exzentrischen buchsen im frx verbaut?


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Januar 2013)

steelpinto schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal die eloxierten Teile umeloxieren lassen oder würde einer orangene gegen grüne Teile tauschen ?
> (2012 Rockzone)
> Die orinalen sun ringle Drift würd i preiswert hergeben....



Schade. Wären deine teile blau, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## der_erce (2. Januar 2013)

20mm?? Hmm..ich dachte die hätten 25mm...dann gibts keine Acros Naben für VA!


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Januar 2013)

Also ich fahre ne standard hope pro 2 mit 20mm und die hat gepasst.
In die boxxer genauso wie in die fox.

Siehe hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25754{1}24356?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## die-flut (2. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> 20mm?? Hmm..ich dachte die hätten 25mm...dann gibts keine Acros Naben für VA!



Ich mag mich täuschen, aber so ziemlich jede Nabe und Gabel im Freeride / DH -Bereich setzen auf 20 mm Standard. Welchen Vorteil sollte also eine 25 mm Nabe bringen die dann mit einer 20 mm Achse (Wegen der Gabel nicht anders möglich!) und entsprechenden Adaptern in der Nabe kombiniert wird?!?

Bin leicht verwirrt.


ride on,

die-flut


----------



## othu (2. Januar 2013)

steelpinto schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal die eloxierten Teile umeloxieren lassen




ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. Januar 2013)

Ich hab grad nen Laufradsatz gefunden, welcher Acros Naben hat und anscheinend hat die Vordere Nabe ne Achs_*größe*_ von 25mm. Ist die .75FR von Acros. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht ob das 25mm Durchmesser ist oder was anderes.

Edit: Hmm.. in dieser PDF steht Außendurchmesser Achse 25mm ... kapier ich nicht. Dann ist vermutlich *E* der relevante Wert. Da muss ja schließlich die Achse durch. Dann würde es wieder passen. 20mm!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Januar 2013)

Hab mir heute die Saint ans Torque gebaut. Bilder in meinem Profil. Mit 203er Ice Tech Scheiben. Mir gefällt es sehr gut
Morgen wird im Park getestet und am WE in Bad Wildbad.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Januar 2013)

25mm außendurchmesser kommt hin.
20mm dann innen.
Also standard


----------



## der_erce (2. Januar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> 25mm außendurchmesser kommt hin.
> 20mm dann innen.
> Also standard


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Januar 2013)

Falls es jemanden interessiert. Die Saint passt mit dem Magura Nr. 26 Adapter am Torque hinten auf 203er Scheiben.


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert. Die Saint passt mit dem Magura Nr. 26 Adapter am Torque hinten auf 203er Scheiben.




Ich wette in 1-2 Wochen taucht genau die Frage zu deiner Antwort hier oder in einem anderen Thread auf!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Januar 2013)

Kann gut sein, geb ich dann die Antwort drauf.


----------



## Nill (5. Januar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> http://mpora.com/videos/AAdcwp95bm3z
> 
> Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden. Ich persönlich habe mich bisher noch nicht wirklich mit dem Thema "Enduro-Rennen" auseinandergesetzt, aber diese Video macht echt Laune.
> 
> Guten Rutsch, btw.!




Für mich persönlich eines des besten Rennformate die es gibt 

Da man einfach mit den Kumpels "touren" kann und neben bei mal schnell die wertungsprüfungen als kleinen Wettkampf sehen kann  

So Schluss mit off topic : habe die Saint auch mit den Avid Adaptern ans Rad bekommen. Ok die styler-Polizei würde durch drehen  aber es passt .


----------



## steelpinto (5. Januar 2013)

Habt Ihr Probleme mit der Avid ?
Meine geht wie die Sau,auch bei 2000 Hm downhill am Gardasee,die Scheibe war zwar hinten blau und hat leicht gerochen und geknistert,aber ging immer gut,und vorne is Sie mir sogar fast zu bissig,aufs Vorerrad komm i mit sehr geringen Kraftaufwand.....aber deswegen ne andere draufbauen !?!?
Oder hab i was anderes drauf ??? 2012 Rockzone....!?
Weil w soll ein anderer Bremssattel bei gleicher Scheibengröße so viel besser können ?
Bremsleistung erhöht man mit erhöhung. Bestrichenen Fläche...!!
Wenn ich nen größeren Sattel nehme,wird zwar die Fingerkraft geringer,(hydrailikgesetz)
Aber die Wärmeerzeugung an der Scheibe bleibt identisch,und das ist ja das,was irgendwann Probleme verursacht....
Solange die Fingerkraft nicht stark ansteigt,und das tat Sie nie,ist doch alles gut und richtig dimensioniert,i bin jetzt auch nicht so leicht,mit Ausrüstung ca 100 kg,da hat die Bremse auch richtig was zu tun gehabt.....
Oder sind die Bremsbeläge größer an den neuen Sätteln ?


----------



## frieda_6669 (5. Januar 2013)

hallo ich bin ganz neu hier und habe mal eine frage:

ich fahre ein Trek Remedy, das ich auf 160mm Lyrik umgebaut habe.
nun will ich ein bike, dass einen "oben drauf setzt" dazu.
ich bin kein reiner Parkfahrer, das mach ich manchmal, aber eigentlich will ich auch irgendwie auf den berg kommen.
gewicht interessiert mich nicht so sehr, ich komm schon hoch...

ich dachte daran, mir ein Canyon Torque FRX Dropzone zu kaufen und mit Hammerschmidt und Reverb nachzurüsten...
nach den allzu positiven tests der "Freeride" über die qualitäten des "Torques EX" war ich dann etwas verunsichert...
eigentlich sollte man meinen, das "EX Trailflow" wäre mein bike, ich bin mir nur mit dem lenkwinkel unsicher.
ich fahre gerne sowas wie den ANACONDA oder den SKULL am gardasee, will aber ein deutlich laufruhigeres bike als bisher.
frage an euch:
besser ein Torque FRX in richtung touren-freerider umbauen, oder das Torque EX nehmen (von dem ich denke, dass es zu nahe an meinem Remedy ist) ?
vielen dank vorab für eure zeit !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (5. Januar 2013)

Ich würde das ex nehmen.
Hat trotzdem mehr federweg als das remedy und ich leichter vom aufbau her.
Das neue frx auf enduro gewicht zu bekommen ist schon sportlich.
Da muss man schon ne stange geld investieren.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das frx eh nicht mit 203mm fahren wirst/willst und daher ist mein tipp das ex.


----------



## Nduro (5. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre ein Rockzone 2012 mit zweifach Schaltung vorne. Kanst du gut noch zum Touren nutzen. Mir macht's auf jedenfalls Spaß und durch den track Flip auch sehr variabel. 

Hast halt ein etwas höheres Gewicht. 

Von einer Hammerschmitt halte ich irgendwie nichts. Das Konzept ist mir nicht einleuchtend im Vergleich zum Preis, Gewicht und Wartung (?) .
Bei deiner Entscheidung hilft, glaube ich, nur Probefahren.

Cu


----------



## frieda_6669 (5. Januar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich würde das ex nehmen.
> Hat trotzdem mehr federweg als das remedy und ich leichter vom aufbau her.
> Das neue frx auf enduro gewicht zu bekommen ist schon sportlich.
> Da muss man schon ne stange geld investieren.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das frx eh nicht mit 203mm fahren wirst/willst und daher ist mein tipp das ex.


hallo zusammen, vielen dank erst mal für die schnellen rückmeldungen...
zu Dia-mand:
ich habe mich da vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt: ich will gar nicht unbedingt mit aller macht probieren das gewicht zu drücken. 
kannst du mir aber noch etwas zum lenkwinkel vom EX sagen? mir kommt das mit fast 66° doch etwas steil vor ? wie fährt sich das bike bergab im vergleich zum FRX eurer meinung nach?
Probefahrt ist schwierig, da ich in münchen wohne..


----------



## steelpinto (5. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch das Rockzone 2012 mit den 2 Kettenblättern und bin damit immerhin den Altissimo am Gardasee hochgefahren,die Gable zieh ich uphill mit nem Spanngurt zusammen,schon sitz man traumhaft bergauf !
Mit leichteren Reifen bzw. LRS und CCDB mit Titanfeder und leichterer Kasette /magnesium Pedale /anderer Sattelstütze und Klemme bin ich bei ca 15,6 kg....das is absolut ok !!!!

Meiner Meinug nach n super Tourer mit Sofa Federung,ich liebe das Bike,nach nen Bikepark-Handgelenkbruch bin ich nicht mehr ganz so schneidig damit unterwegs...bin scho 42,da heilen die Knochen so langsam....


Ich bin nördlich von München,Dachau
Wennsd magst kannst bei mir ein FRX Probefahren wenns hilft....


----------



## frieda_6669 (5. Januar 2013)

steelpinto schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Rockzone 2012 mit den 2 Kettenblättern und bin damit immerhin den Altissimo am Gardasee hochgefahren,die Gable zieh ich uphill mit nem Spanngurt zusammen,schon sitz man traumhaft bergauf !
> Mit leichteren Reifen bzw. LRS und CCDB mit Titanfeder und leichterer Kasette /magnesium Pedale /anderer Sattelstütze und Klemme bin ich bei ca 15,6 kg....das is absolut ok !!!!
> 
> Meiner Meinug nach n super Tourer mit Sofa Federung,ich liebe das Bike,nach nen Bikepark-Handgelenkbruch bin ich nicht mehr ganz so schneidig damit unterwegs...bin scho 42,da heilen die Knochen so langsam....
> ...


 
hallo steelpinto,


----------



## frieda_6669 (5. Januar 2013)

steelpinto schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Rockzone 2012 mit den 2 Kettenblättern und bin damit immerhin den Altissimo am Gardasee hochgefahren,die Gable zieh ich uphill mit nem Spanngurt zusammen,schon sitz man traumhaft bergauf !
> Mit leichteren Reifen bzw. LRS und CCDB mit Titanfeder und leichterer Kasette /magnesium Pedale /anderer Sattelstütze und Klemme bin ich bei ca 15,6 kg....das is absolut ok !!!!
> 
> Meiner Meinug nach n super Tourer mit Sofa Federung,ich liebe das Bike,nach nen Bikepark-Handgelenkbruch bin ich nicht mehr ganz so schneidig damit unterwegs...bin scho 42,da heilen die Knochen so langsam....
> ...


 
hallo Steelpinto,
vielen dank für deine rückmeldung.
Altissimo mit dem bike ist eine ansage, RESPEKT! und auch ein argument für mich in richtung FRX.
würde mich vielleicht eh gerne mal bei dir melden, auch zum biken, wennsd magst. bin aus der gleichen generation und die ist, zumindest in meinem umfeld, leider nicht mehr so abfahrtsaffin, wie ich es noch bin...

gibt es noch EX fahrer bzw. fahrer die beide bikes (EX / FRX) gefahren sind und mir was zur sitzpostion bzw. fahrverhalten beim runterfahren (vor allem in schwerem geläuf) vom EX sagen könnten?

vielen dank...!


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Januar 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> gibt es noch EX fahrer bzw. fahrer die beide bikes (EX / FRX) gefahren sind und mir was zur sitzpostion bzw. fahrverhalten beim runterfahren (vor allem in schwerem geläuf) vom EX sagen könnten?
> 
> vielen dank...!



meines Wissens und meines Leids des Wartenden ist noch kein EX ausgeliefert. Wir wurden alle auf KW03 vertröstet...mal sehen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## frieda_6669 (5. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> meines Wissens und meines Leids des Wartenden ist noch kein EX ausgeliefert. Wir wurden alle auf KW03 vertröstet...mal sehen...
> 
> Beste Grüße


 
aber ist denn der rahmen im vergleich zum vorjahr verändert werden bzgl. seiner geometrie?


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Januar 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> aber ist denn der rahmen im vergleich zum vorjahr verändert werden bzgl. seiner geometrie?



Ja...tieferes Tretlager, steilerer Sitzwinkel und längeres Oberrohr sind meine Info...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (5. Januar 2013)

Ja gabs mal was dazu im Torque Thread.
Musst mal gucken...


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde das ex ist etwas verspielter als das frx.
In willingen im bikepark lässte es sich besser in die kurven drücken als das frx.
Durch den steileren lenkwinkel auch kein wunder.
Insgesamt für mich das potenteste bike von canyon, wenn man alles machen will.
Für ein alles in allem bike würde ich nie ein frx nehmen.
Das ex ist für mich da klar im vorteil.
Allerdings fahre ich beinahe nur in bikeparks und am homespot wo die 203mm Sinn machen.
Aber wenn das nicht so wäre, dann käme für mich nur ein bike in frage...das ex.


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Januar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich finde das ex ist etwas verspielter als das frx.
> In willingen im bikepark lässte es sich besser in die kurven drücken als das frx.
> Durch den steileren lenkwinkel auch kein wunder.
> Insgesamt für mich das potenteste bike von canyon, wenn man alles machen will.
> ...




Hi dia-mandt,

Bist du das EX schon gefahren oder redest Du vom "normalen" Torque der Jahre bis 2012?

Beste Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (5. Januar 2013)

Das normale torque (trailflow) aus dem jahr 2012.
Ein freund von mir hat das. Der fährt damit auch touren.
Haben mal in willingen getauscht.
Gutes bike.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Januar 2013)

War eben in Bad Wildbad. Saint Bombe und FRX auch


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Januar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das normale torque (trailflow) aus dem jahr 2012.
> Ein freund von mir hat das. Der fährt damit auch touren.
> Haben mal in willingen getauscht.
> Gutes bike.



Der Einfluss der Modellpflege zum 2013 sollte nochmals in Richtung Uphilltauglichkeit gehen.

Ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass C die Produktpalette strukturieren möchte und zwischen dem FRX und dem EX eine deutliche Differenzierung erwünscht.

Das ist sicher gelungen...allerdings mit dem Effekt, das nach unten (Federweg) nun das Strive ein wenig in Bedrängnis kommt. Wenn man sich das Strive anschaut (und ich habe es schnell wieder verkauft) dann fällt doch deutlich auf, dass neben der leidigen quarkigen Hinterbauperformance beim Strive immer wieder Boxprobleme mit ausgeschlagenen Nadellagern gerechnet wurde. Ebenso ist für mich nicht ersichtlich warum ich fürs gleiche Geld bei clever verbauten Teilen 1-1,5 kg mehr (1 Flascheninhalt und die 3 Scheiben Zwiebelrostbraten mehr von Weihnachten) am EX rumschleppe, nen besseres Fahrwerk und ein deutliches mehr an Einsatzgebiet nach oben nicht mitnehmen soll.

Also wer wegen 1-1,5kg bei Touren die Segel streicht, der ist entweder so dünn und ausgemergelt wie ein Biafrakind oder nutzt bewußt nicht die Möglichkeiten eines EX bei Abfahrten.

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf mein EX und werde zukünftig doch mehr Zeit im Park verbringen. Sollte da mein EX an die Grenzen stoßen, so werde ich mir ein reines Parkbike holen und da aufs Gewicht keinen Wert legen.

Hatte auch schon mit dem FRX Whipzone geliebäugelt...das Invest bekomme ich aber zusätzlich zu meinem gepimpten EX gerade nicht auch noch im Finanzausschuss durch.  

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (5. Januar 2013)

ich bin 2012 beim freeride-festival in saalbach-hinterglemm das "normale" torque (trailflow) lange probegefahren. es hat super spaß gemacht und war der ideale allrounder. sprünge im park waren kein thema.
wenn ich nicht schon ein enduro daheim hätte, hätte ich mir das torque als wollmilchlegende eiersau gekauft.
da ich aber ersatz für mein parkbike brauchte, wurde es ein frx speedzone. super im park, aber an touren nicht zu denken. muss es bei mir aber auch nicht...

wenn ich also frieda einen rat geben würde, dann sollte es das "normale" torque (also das ex) werden.

psx0407


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, in Serie mit dem Speedzone sind Touren nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Januar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Findet den Unterschied
> 
> FRX ConvertZone


Interessant!  Das ist dann noch mehr Aufwand, als ich mit LRS, Trackflip und jetzt auch Sattelstütze tauschen betreibe. Wäre mir dann vermutlich auch schon etwas zu viel. Wobei ich meine Boxxer vermutlich auch mal als eventuelle Option behalten hätte, wenn ich nicht von Anfang an mit dem Verkaufserlös gerechnet hätte. Gerade für sowas wie eine Woche Bikeurlaub im Sommer lohnt sich so ein Umbau allemal! Auf den meist ziemlich zervögelten Strecken in PdS kann man die Steifigkeit einer DC Gabel GUT gebrachen...




der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hab grad nen Laufradsatz gefunden, welcher Acros Naben hat und anscheinend hat die Vordere Nabe ne Achs_*größe*_ von 25mm. Ist die .75FR von Acros. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht ob das 25mm Durchmesser ist oder was anderes.
> 
> Edit: Hmm.. in dieser PDF steht Außendurchmesser Achse 25mm ... kapier ich nicht. Dann ist vermutlich *E* der relevante Wert. Da muss ja schließlich die Achse durch. Dann würde es wieder passen. 20mm!!


Eine 25mm Achse gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Auf der Acros Seite steht "Größe Achse: 25 mm; Einbaubreite: *TA20* 110 mm", das bedeutet "*T*hrough *A*xle *20*mm", also alles gut  Acros will anscheinend damit angeben, dass ihre Naben einen Achs*körper*durchmesser von 25mm haben, ist vermutlich 1mm mehr als bei anderen Herstellern.  Gemeint ist damit das Teil, was in der Nabe steckt und wo die eigentliche Achse durchgesteckt wird. Das ist nicht ein Teil mit dem Nabenkörper, sondern sozusagen die "Schnittstelle" zwischen Achse und Nabenkörper, an dem auch die Lagerung ansetzt.




			
				frieda_6669;10194415ich dachte daran schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bis zum Kauf meines FRX ein 2009er Torque FR gefahren, das hatte mit 180er Gabel 66,5° Lenkwinkel, also zumindest einigermaßen nah am EX. Das FRX habe ich quasi identisch aufgebaut und nutze es auf 185/Hi mit leichtem LRS für Enduro-/FR-Touren und auf 203/Lo mit stabilerem LRS mit DH Reifen im Bikepark (leider nicht so oft, wie mir lieb ist). Das FRX liegt bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wie ein Brett, wo das FR jetzt nicht wirklich nervös wurde, aber einfach doch nicht so souverän geradeaus lief und Schläge nicht ganz so gut weggebügelt hat. Auch auf steilen und verblockten Strecken, wo ich eher langsam unterwegs war, habe ich den flachen Lenkwinkel (64° in der flachen Einstellung beim 2012er) schon sehr schätzen gelernt. Das Bike ist einfach stabiler zu manövrieren und gibt mehr Sicherheit, wenn man über Kanten/Stufen rollt. Umgekehrt muss ich sagen, dass der flachere Lenkwinkel bei steileren Bergaufstücken schon etwas zum Handicap wird. Man muss das Vorderrad (respektive den Lenker) schon deutlich bewusster stabilisieren, damit die Front nicht kippelt, in der flachen Einstellung war das für mich schon sehr grenzwertig. Hätte ich keine Gabel mit 45mm Absenkung, wäre mir das bei 64° schon zu arg, deshalb bleibe ich zum Touren auch bei 65°. Das 2013er FRX hat ja nun einen um 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel - MIR wäre das zu viel des Guten. Ob das für ich i. O. geht, musst du selbst abschätzen...! Generell würde ich ja sagen, da du dein Remedy behalten willst, so wie ich das rausgelesen habe (?), wäre etwas stärker bergaborientiertes (FRX) schon eine gute Wahl, aber je nachdem, was du bergauf davon erwartest, könnte es etwas über das Ziel hinausschießen. Das EX ist mit stabilem Aufbau (ich empfehle einen Stahlfederdämpfer und stabilere Laufräder mit breiten Felgen) wird dir sicher auch gut taugen, für das was du damit machen willst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Get_down (5. Januar 2013)

Bräuchte mal Hilfe bitte: Ich hab mit nem Kumpl ne ZEE in ein Bike reingehaun.Er hat dann 4 Kettenglieder aus der Kette genommen weil "man für des Shortcage ja eh weniger Länge brauch" und jetzt schaltet des Ding nicht mehr die größten drei Ritzel und das kleinste.. Kann auch sein das ich irgn Fail gebaut hab mim Schaltzug.... Wie krieg ich des gefixt??
Danke


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Januar 2013)

Anleitung des schaltwerks lesen!
Da steht drin wie man es einstellt.
Hängt vom abstand des oberen leitröllchens zum großen ritzel ab etc. pp
Wenn man das ordentlich eingestellt hat gibt es keine probleme mehr....ach ja-> die obere/untere begrenzung nicht vergessen. Aber steht da alles in der anleitung.


----------



## schablone (6. Januar 2013)

Die ZEE gibt es für 11 - 28 und für 11 - 36 Kassetten. Wie groß ist die Kassette bzw. welche Variante habt ihr gekauft?


----------



## AnAx (6. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eine 25mm Achse gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Auf der Acros Seite steht "Größe Achse: 25 mm; Einbaubreite: *TA20* 110 mm", das bedeutet "*T*hrough *A*xle *20*mm", also alles gut  Acros will anscheinend damit angeben, dass ihre Naben einen Achs*körper*durchmesser von 25mm haben, ist vermutlich 1mm mehr als bei anderen Herstellern.  Gemeint ist damit das Teil, was in der Nabe steckt und wo die eigentliche Achse durchgesteckt wird. Das ist nicht ein Teil mit dem Nabenkörper, sondern sozusagen die "Schnittstelle" zwischen Achse und Nabenkörper, an dem auch die Lagerung ansetzt.



du hast (ohne mich tiefergehend damit beschäftigt zu haben^^) in bezug auf die spezielle acros-nabe zwar vermutlich recht, allerdings gab es durchaus ne zeitlang 25mm steckachsen: als alleinstellungsmerkmal von specialized (s. 7, pdf)


----------



## Nill (6. Januar 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> hallo ich bin ganz neu hier und habe mal eine frage:
> 
> ich fahre ein Trek Remedy, das ich auf 160mm Lyrik umgebaut habe.
> nun will ich ein bike, dass einen "oben drauf setzt" dazu.
> ...



Hi,

Ohne mir jetzt alle antworten durchgelesen zu haben, hier mal meine Empfehlung.

Selbst fahre ich ein Remedy mit einer Lyrik auf 160, braucht aber noch was für DH strecken und was um etwas "oben drauf zu setzten" damit sich der Schritt auch wirklich  lohnt habe ich mich damals für das FRX speedzone entschieden und die entscheidung nicht bereut . Demnächst hole ich mir noch eine vario stütze und eine singlecrown damit ist es das ideale Gardasee schraaaadern Geschoss uns sollte auch für FR Touren auf Lapalma reichen  .....für alles andere habe ich dann noch das "kleine" remedy. Obwohl das Remedy auch für alle gangarten reicht....dann halt nur etwas langsamer  ....das EX war mir definitiv zu nahe am Remedy, so dass die Investition für mich nicht reizvoll erschien. 

Grüße Nils


----------



## LukasL (6. Januar 2013)

Muss man beim Wechseln der Dämpferfeder den Dämpfer komplett ausbauen oder langt es, wenn man ihn nur auf der Track-Flip Seite löst?
Sieht zumindest auf den Bildern nach nich alzuviel Platz aus, um die Feder vom Dämpfer zu bekommen!


----------



## frieda_6669 (6. Januar 2013)

hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen dank, dass ihr euch so zahlreich und auch kontrovers mit meinem problem beschäftigt habt!
da ich keine möglichkeit habe, die bikes auszuprobieren, ist es für mich sehr wichtig, eure fahreindrücke zu sammeln...

ich denke, viele haben recht, das EX ist sicherlich ein top bike, dass sich rundherum einsetzen lässt. 
meine befürchtung war nur, dass ich mit dem umgebauten Remedy vielleicht nicht weit genug weg bin vom EX. wer es schon mal gefahren ist, weiss, dass das auch ein top bike ist, mit der steifen Lyrik ist das für mich schon ein Touren Enduro, mit dem ich auch alles gefahren bin, bisher...

Nill hat es gut auf den punkt gebracht und war nun auch das zünglein an der waage, da er mit dem gleichen fuhrpark auch die gleichen dinge fährt wie ich (spätestens bei LaPalma hats geklingelt, eigentlich seit jahren mein wintergebiet über weihnachten, dieses jahr haben wir nochmals nachwuchs bekommen, daher konnten wir nicht fliegen...)
ich werde mich nun also für das FRX entscheiden und euch berichten, wie ich zurecht komme!!
(hätte ich das Remedy verkauft, wäre die wahl anders gefallen, ich glaube, das hat einige von euch verwirrt!)

ich muss nun allerdings nochmals eine zweite frage aufwerfen, die ich eigentlich dachte gelöst zu haben, bin allerdings aufgrund einer aktuellen diskussion im Torque forum nochmals ins zweifeln geraten:
laut kalkulator (180cm, 84 schrittlänge) brauche ich M.
bin auch immer M gefahren und hätte das nicht in frage gestellt.
anscheinend bin ich aber gerade so eine zwischengrösse zwischen M und L
Smubob hat dann auch geschrieben, dass er beim Torque ein M gefahren war, sich beim neuen FRX ein L geholt hat...
könnt ihr mir dazu nochmals eure eindrücke schildern?
vielen dank vorab, jungs, vor allem auch RESPEKT! dass ihr euch soviel zeit mit einem NOOB nehmt !!

Übrigens Smubob, ich komme ursprünglich aus PS, würde mich mal melden, wenn ich da wieder in der gegend bin wenns dir recht ist, würde mich ja mal interessieren, wo du da so fährst...!

gruss
frieda_6669


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se_b (6. Januar 2013)

Also ich kenn es so:

Beim Touren-Bike immer den größern Rahmen.
Beim Park-Bike immer den kleinern Rahmen.


----------



## Get_down (6. Januar 2013)

In der Anleitung steht nur die Teilebezeichnung drinne und wie man sie warten muss, mehr ned -.-


----------



## Sasse82 (6. Januar 2013)

Hi Frieda,

ich habe mich mit 182/83 für ein M entschieden und dem Kalkulator von Canyon mal voll vertraut.
Ich habe auch ein wenig mit den Werten gespielt und konnte nicht feststellen, dass ich da knapp an der Grenze bin.
Erfahrungen kann ich leider noch nicht geben, da das Bike nach Plan erst KW5 kommt.


----------



## frieda_6669 (6. Januar 2013)

Get_down schrieb:


> In der Anleitung steht nur die Teilebezeichnung drinne und wie man sie warten muss, mehr ned -.-


 
wie schon erwähnt, du musst aufs grösste ritzel schalten. der abstand zw. oberem leitröllchen und grösstem ritzel sollte dann ca. 1,5 kettenglider betragen. der käfig sollte dabei nicht komplett gespannt sein, wenn da gar nix mehr geht ist die kette zu kurz!

danach schaltest du am besten ins kleinste ritzel und prüfst die kabelspannung per daumen am schaltwerk. die sollte nicht zu hoch und nicht zu locker sein. der rest ist feinjustage (an der stellschraube vom schalter) und nicht wirklich so ohne bilder zu erklären..schau mal in google ob du was findest...
schaltwerk einstellen ist schwierig zu erklären per internet...
was heisst denn schaltet nicht mehr auf die grössten ritzel? springt die kette, oder ist das schaltwerk schon am ende? dann habt ihr definitv die kette zu kurz gemacht...
gruss
frieda_6669

schau mal hier, der erklärt das ganz gut finde ich....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wej_rssqCg"]Fahrrad - Schaltwerk perfekt einstellen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## simdiem (6. Januar 2013)

Get_down schrieb:


> In der Anleitung steht nur die Teilebezeichnung drinne und wie man sie warten muss, mehr ned -.-



guckst du: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltung_einstellen_shimano.htm


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Januar 2013)

So, zwei Tage Bad Wildbad. Das Speedzone macht seinem Nameb alle Ehre 

Bereue nichts vom Kauf!!! Saint ist auch der Hammer!!!


----------



## christophersch (6. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hi Frieda,
> 
> ich habe mich mit 182/83 für ein M entschieden und dem Kalkulator von Canyon mal voll vertraut.
> Ich habe auch ein wenig mit den Werten gespielt und konnte nicht feststellen, dass ich da knapp an der Grenze bin.
> Erfahrungen kann ich leider noch nicht geben, da das Bike nach Plan erst KW5 kommt.



Oh, oh. Ich ahne Böses. 

Nichts für ungut. Erstmal die Probefahrt abwarten


----------



## Sasse82 (6. Januar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Oh, oh. Ich ahne Böses.
> 
> Nichts für ungut. Erstmal die Probefahrt abwarten



Na, jetzt mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen.
So nen großen Mist wird Canyon mit dem PPS nicht geschaffen haben. ;-)


----------



## christophersch (6. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Na, jetzt mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen.
> So nen großen Mist wird Canyon mit dem PPS nicht geschaffen haben. ;-)



Ne, ist natürlich auch viel persönliche Vorliebe dabei. Ich wollte keine Panik machen.

Berichte dann mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (6. Januar 2013)

Das werde ich natürlich, sobald es mal da ist.
Ich mache mir mit M eigentliche keine so großen Sorgen, da ich noch recht weit weg von L lag, da hätte ich noch ein paar cm an Schrittweite zugeben müssen. Und durch den kleineren Rahmen wird es sicherlich auch etwas wendiger und verspielter sein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Januar 2013)

AnAx schrieb:


> du hast (ohne mich tiefergehend damit beschäftigt zu haben^^) in bezug auf die spezielle acros-nabe zwar vermutlich recht, allerdings gab es durchaus ne zeitlang 25mm steckachsen: als alleinstellungsmerkmal von specialized (s. 7, pdf)


Ich wusste, dass ich das hätte anders schreiben sollen  Mir ist bekannt, dass es sehrwohl größere Steckachs-Durchmesser als 20mm gab, allerdings sind die nicht wirklich zu einem Standard geworden und ich hatte auch nur eine 30mm Achse an irgendeiner älteren Exoten-Gabel im Hinterkopf, daher habe ich das mal einfach in Bezug auf die gängige Allgemeinheit geschrieben, ohne das explizit so zu vermerken 




LukasL schrieb:


> Muss man beim Wechseln der Dämpferfeder den Dämpfer komplett ausbauen oder langt es, wenn man ihn nur auf der Track-Flip Seite löst?


Dämpfer muss komplett raus.




frieda_6669 schrieb:


> ich werde mich nun also für das FRX entscheiden und euch berichten, wie ich zurecht komme!!


Ich bin gespannt! Vor allem wie du nach dem ersten fahren über die Sache mit dem Lenkwinkel denkst... vielleicht bin ich durch 3 Jahre Torque FR einfach "zu sehr" an den recht steilen Lenkwinkel gewöhnt 




frieda_6669 schrieb:


> ich muss nun allerdings nochmals eine zweite frage aufwerfen, die ich eigentlich dachte gelöst zu haben, bin allerdings aufgrund einer aktuellen diskussion im Torque forum nochmals ins zweifeln geraten:
> laut kalkulator (180cm, 84 schrittlänge) brauche ich M.
> bin auch immer M gefahren und hätte das nicht in frage gestellt.
> anscheinend bin ich aber gerade so eine zwischengrösse zwischen M und L
> *Smubob hat dann auch geschrieben, dass er beim Torque ein M gefahren war, sich beim neuen FRX ein L geholt hat...*


VORSICHT!! Das gilt generell für alle Größen-Fragen beim FRX - hier muss man strikt zwischen den Modelljahren unterscheiden. Der Rahmen wurde von 2012 auf 2013 deutlich länger... Oberrohrlänge und Radstand des 2012er L sind identisch mit dem 2013er M. Der Reach ist beim M (komischerweise) fast gleich geblieben und beim L um 15mm gewachsen - was beim 2012er genau der betragsmäßige Unterschied zwischen M und L war. Stack und Überstandshöhe sind gleichzeitig etwas geringer geworden, das klingt nach tiefer gezogenem Oberrohr, wobei da auch beim 2012er kaum noch Platz war.  Also nur weil viele Leute wie ich (1,80/86er SL) ein 2012er L fahren, muss das nicht heißen, dass das für 2013 auch noch gilt. Ich vermute, ich würde dieses Jahr ein M kaufen, weil mir das L wahrscheinlich zu lang wäre. Aber ich werde wohl die Tage mal die Gelegenheit haben, ein 2013er in L von jemandem zu fahren, der sich bei der Größe auch immer noch unsicher ist (Gruß an G., der vermutlich mitliest ), dann kann ich dazu etwas mehr sagen...




frieda_6669 schrieb:


> Übrigens Smubob, ich komme ursprünglich aus PS, würde mich mal melden, wenn ich da wieder in der gegend bin wenns dir recht ist, würde mich ja mal interessieren, wo du da so fährst...!


Generell gerne, allerdings steht Biken (leider) oft nur spontan und nicht immer zu "normalen" Zeiten auf meinem Studenten-Zeitplan...  Nur schonmal als Vorwarnung 




Sasse82 schrieb:


> Na, jetzt mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen.
> So nen großen Mist wird Canyon mit dem PPS nicht geschaffen haben. ;-)


Naja, beim 2012er hat das PPS mir M empfohlen und das hätte ich definitiv so nicht fahren wollen...!
PPS geht eh VIEL zu sehr nach der Schrittlänge, die Länge des Oberkörpers kann aber teilweise wichtiger für das Gefühl auf dem Bike sein.


----------



## steelpinto (6. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mit 180 cm auch ein M,
Und hab dann nen 45 grad 60 mm Vorbau hingebaut,nun sitz/fühl ich mich super wohl auf dem Bike

Noch ne kleine Note zu Touren,
Die Gabel muss schon ordentlich zusammen an Steigungen,die Asphaltrampen rund um den Gardasee (Tremalzo/Altissimo)gehen sonst nicht,man kippt einfach hinten über,aber mit Spanngurt geht das,da kann man wenn man geübt ist 10-12 cm zamziehen,dann ist es echt super !!


----------



## frieda_6669 (6. Januar 2013)

ich werds jetzt halt dann ausprobieren. ich will das rad ja nicht zum hochfahren kaufen 
aber:
wenn man sich die tests der superenduros mal anschaut, dann sind die lenkwinkel heute schon deutlich flacher als beim EX. da hat sich so ich es recherchieren konnte auch wenig getan in den letzten jahren beim Torque...
meint ihr nicht, dass (wie formuliere ich das richtig...) die geo evtl. überholt ist und das Torque aufgrund interner taktik u.u. einfach noch nicht richtig überarbeitet wurde?
ich weiss nicht, ob man es so pauschal sagen kann, denn beim test in der freeride hat auch der SLAYER (Rocky Mountain) sehr gut abgeschnitten, mit lenkwinkel von über 66°, wobei der rahmen auch schon lange nicht mehr wirklich überarbeitet wurde...
wie seht ihr das?


----------



## AnAx (6. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass ich das hätte anders schreiben sollen  Mir ist bekannt, dass es sehrwohl größere Steckachs-Durchmesser als 20mm gab, [...]



hätte, nach dem was ich von dir sonst so gelesen habe im forum, auch nicht wirklich gedacht, dass du sowas nicht auf dem schirm hast


----------



## Get_down (6. Januar 2013)

Was für ne Kette empfiehlt ihr mir/ welche passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schablone (6. Januar 2013)

Get_down schrieb:


> Was für ne Kette empfiehlt ihr mir/ welche passt?



Shimano XT Kette CN-HG94 10-fach

Die nehme ich für meine Bikes.


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Januar 2013)

Also ich nehme immer ne standardkette von sram (fahre halt sram) die so um die 15-20â¬ kostet. 
Gebe dafÃ¼r nicht sonderlich viel geld aus, weil die dinger eh oft getauscht werden.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Januar 2013)

Meine Serienkette, die an dem Speedzone dran war, fängt schon an zu rosten nach einem Monat. Ich hab das Rad nach jedem Parkbesuch immer gewaschen und dann die Kette ordentlich eingeölt. Kann das dann trotzdem sein?!?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Januar 2013)

schablone schrieb:


> Shimano XT Kette CN-HG94 10-fach
> 
> Die nehme ich für meine Bikes.



Geht die auch bei 1X10?


----------



## othu (7. Januar 2013)

ja


----------



## X-Fire (7. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Meine Serienkette, die an dem Speedzone dran war, fängt schon an zu rosten nach einem Monat. Ich hab das Rad nach jedem Parkbesuch immer gewaschen und dann die Kette ordentlich eingeölt. Kann das dann trotzdem sein?!?



so ein leichter flugrost ist normal, wenn du die kette nach dem waschen nicht richtig abtrocknest. hatte ich an meinen bikes auch schon öfters, egal ob shimano oder sram. mich stört das nicht, verschwindet auch wieder und gerissen ist mir auch noch keine kette deswegen. höheren verschleiss konnte ich auch nicht feststellen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Januar 2013)

Okay, danke für die Infos!


----------



## trigger666 (7. Januar 2013)

@frieda_6669

Ich mein FRX Whipzone in M bestellt. Bei 181cm/80.

Länge läuft. Wenn Du es noch ruhiger braucht nimm "L". Allerdings geht dann die Wendigkeit verloren. Merkt man allerdings nur im direkten Vergleich. Viele fahren bei ähnlicher Körpergröße "S" Rahmen. Allerdings sollte man sich das gut überlegen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Januar 2013)

steelpinto schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 180 cm auch ein M,
> Und hab dann nen 45 grad 60 mm Vorbau hingebaut,nun sitz/fühl ich mich super wohl auf dem Bike


Ja, das entspricht in etwa dem effektiven Längenunterschied M/L, damit dürfte das Sitzgefühl in etwa einem L entsprechen. Ich wollte dann eher den Ansatz á la "Forward Geometry" verfolgen (längerer Rahmen + kürzerer Vorbau = unterm Strich die gleiche Länge) und werde den 50er Vorbau zumindest testweise mal gegen einen 35er tauschen.




frieda_6669 schrieb:


> wenn man sich die tests der superenduros mal anschaut, dann sind die lenkwinkel heute schon deutlich flacher als beim EX. da hat sich so ich es recherchieren konnte auch wenig getan in den letzten jahren beim Torque...


Ja, das ist richtig. Ich mag flache Lenkwinkel auch, trotzdem war ich die 3 Jahre lang mit meinem FR echt zufrieden. Generell würde ich sagen, der LW des EX dürfte der aktuellen Entwicklung zufolge schon noch etwas flacher sein, da ist Canyon in der Tat etwas hintendran - genauso wie mit der umgekehrten Entwicklung beim Sitzwinkel übrigens. Dennoch ist das EX durchaus ein sehr potentes Bike mit einem super breiten Einsatzspektrum. Veraltet würde ich es auf keinen Fall bezeichnen! Umgekehrt finde ich, dass man an bewährten und super funktionierenden Konzepten durchaus festhalten kann und sollte. Negativbeispiel: Strive - da finde ich die beiden benachbarten Konzepte Nerve und Torque einfach deutlich überlegen, ich bin aber auch ein sehr überzeugter Anhänger der klassischen 4-Gelenker.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich nehme immer ne standardkette von sram (fahre halt sram) die so um die 15-20 kostet.
> Gebe dafür nicht sonderlich viel geld aus, weil die dinger eh oft getauscht werden.


So sehe ich das auch  In meinem Fall läuft das schon seit zig Jahren immer auf eine XT-Kette raus (in meinem Fall noch 9-fach: HG93), die machte in der Vergangenheit auf mich den Eindruck, deutlich haltbarer zu sein, als noch billigere Ketten (HG73/53), vor allem wenn öfters mal Nässe oder Dreck ins Spiel kommt. Da hatte ich mal eine 73er oder 53er, die nach ein Mal feucht abstellen quasi im Eimer war :-/ Daher würde ich bei 10-fach auch wieder auf das selbe Pferd setzen. Bei nur 1 KB würde ich aber vermutlich eine symmetrische Kette nehmen (ist bei dne 10-fach Shimano afaik nicht der Fall).




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Meine Serienkette, die an dem Speedzone dran war, fängt schon an zu rosten nach einem Monat. Ich hab das Rad nach jedem Parkbesuch immer gewaschen und dann die Kette ordentlich eingeölt. Kann das dann trotzdem sein?!?


Einfach die Kette vorm Abstellen ein paar Mal durch einen trockenen Lappen ziehen und dann am Tag drauf, nach dem vollständigen Abtrocknen, erst einölen, dann sollte das normal nicht passieren. Flugrost in kleinen Mengen ist nicht schlimm, wenn das aber öfter oder großflächig auftritt, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Kette deutlich früher die Grätsche macht. Bei mir halten Ketten sowie Ritzel trotz Toureneinsatz und voller Bandbreite an Matsch/Wasser/Schnee/Staub... i. d. R. mind. 2 Jahre, ohne entsprechende Pflege sieht das GANZ anders aus.
Übrigens: Kette nach dem Ölen (+ ggf. etwas "Einwirkzeit") immer gründlich abwischen! Überschüssiges Öl auf der Kette hat nur eine Wirkung: Dreck auffangen und somit den Verschleiß maximieren...!


----------



## Type53 (7. Januar 2013)

Hatte jemand von euch schon Probleme mit den SunRingle Naben? Bei meinem 2012er Rockzone taucht von anfang an hin und wieder ein Knacken vom Freilauf auf.. 
leichtes Ölen hat noch keine Abhilfe geschaffen...

gruss, jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (7. Januar 2013)

Laut dem letzten Ketten-Verschleißtest, halten Shimano Ketten ungefähr doppelt so lange wie sram Ketten. Kann ich persönlich auch bestätigen. Ich täusche meine Ketten max. Jede Saison


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Januar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Laut dem letzten Ketten-Verschleißtest, halten Shimano Ketten ungefähr doppelt so lange wie sram Ketten. Kann ich persönlich auch bestätigen.


Das passt irgendwie ins Bild... von Sram Ketten habe ich bisher abgesehen, weil quasi 100% der bisher im Bekanntenkreis gerissenen Ketten bisher von Sram waren... die eine "gerissene" Shimano Kette ist am SRAM Kettenschloss auf gegangen


----------



## Chris_360 (8. Januar 2013)

Ich bin jetzt von M auf L gewechselt (185cm). M war mir doch etwas zu klein. Eindrücke des unterschiedes kann ich aber nicht schildern. seit ich mein FRX umgebaut habe, haltet es winterschlaf 

Dem tollen Canyon PPS würde ich nicht mehr vertrauen. Der hatte mir S ursprünglich vorgeschlagen. Und beim telefonat mit canyon hatten die selbst ihr system angezweifelt ob M für mich richtig ist. War aber leider zu spät zum ändern.


----------



## trigger666 (8. Januar 2013)

Manchmal hilft nur probieren. Aber wann passt das schon? Nicht oft hat man die Möglichkeit das gleiche Rad in verschiedene Rahmengrößen zu testen. Am besten noch im Bikepark!

Einmal hatte ich das Glück, bei einem Bikeseminar, das gleiche Rad in verschiedene Größen den Berg runter zu bewegen. Da habe ich den Unterschied schon gemerkt.


----------



## Type53 (9. Januar 2013)

Type53 schrieb:


> Hatte jemand von euch schon Probleme mit den SunRingle Naben? Bei meinem 2012er Rockzone taucht von anfang an hin und wieder ein Knacken vom Freilauf auf..
> leichtes Ölen hat noch keine Abhilfe geschaffen...
> 
> gruss, jürgen



Bin ich der einzige mit Knacken an den Sun Ringle Drift ?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Januar 2013)

Meine knacken bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## User60311 (9. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab  bei den Sun Ringle sehr schnell festgestellt, dass da einiges an Fett fehlt !

Direkt nach den ersten mal waschen liefen sie schon unruhig. Da ich beruflich etwas anfällig für Lagerschäden bin  is mir das wahrscheinlich früher aufgefallen, als dem Otto-Normal-Verbraucher.
Auch die Abdichtung finde ich mangelhaft.

Naja, habs eben nachgeschmiert.

Jetzt zwischen den Jahren hatte ich nach 4tkm meinen Freilauf das erste mal auseinander, und siehe da : leichter Rost

War ja eigentlich klar, da kann man sich vorstellen, wie die Lager aussehen.
Es war zwar nur gaanz leichter Flugrost, der sich auch ohne probleme wegwischen lies, aber ich denke das ist ein gutes Zeichen für die Verarbeitung.

Ergo: Aufmachen, Fett rein, Spass haben.

Edit: Wenn ich hier so lese, hab ich manchmal den Gedanken, dass das Abschmieren beim Zusammenbau von Canyons Meschaniker leicht tagesabhängig ist.


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. Januar 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn ich hier so lese, hab ich manchmal den Gedanken, dass das Abschmieren beim Zusammenbau von Canyons Meschaniker leicht tagesabhängig ist.



das abschmieren von was genau?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Januar 2013)

Und wie genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das abschmieren von was genau?


Ich glaube, Fett ist generell so ein Thema in eurer Werkstatt...  Ich habe schon ein halbe Hand voll Fett aus Steuerrohren oder Sitzrohren von neuen Canyon Bikes geholt - kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das Sinn macht. Beim Tretlager sah es meist ähnlich aus. Da hätte ich das Fett dann lieber abgepackt als kleines Service-Paket im Zubehör-Sackchen gehabt  Also über zu wenig Fett konnte ich mich bisher nicht beschweren...

Ich glaube allerdings, dass User60311 in erster Linie die Lager der Naben bzw. den Freilauf meinte. Dass ihr die beim Aufbau nicht nachschmiert, ist aber meiner Ansicht nach eigentlich klar... ist vermutlich eine Arbeit, wo die Uhr eine sehr große Rolle spielt.


----------



## User60311 (10. Januar 2013)

Richtisch. Die Teile, die tatsächlich von Canyon Montiert werden, zb die Schwingenlager, da wurde bei mir mit Fett (oder Montagepaste) nicht umbedingt gespart.

Aber die Naben, die ja bestimmt als komplettes Laufrad angeliefert werden, die werden von Canyon garantiert nicht nochmal extra nachgefettet (oder wenigstens kontrolliert).

Ich persönlich bin eher einer, der überall zu viel Fett hinschmiert, kann man ja hinterher immernoch abwischen. Aber nachträglich irgendwas irgendwo von Außen versuchen nach innen zu bringen (ma von nem Schmiernippel abgesehen), "schwemmt" nur Dreck mit rein.

Und da ich leider bisher nur 1 Canyon Bike besitze, stütze ich meine Aussage auf die vielen Beiträge hier im Forum, wo der eine sagt; "Er holt ne Hand voll Fett ausem Steuerrohr" und der andere; "bei mir war das Lager XY total trocken montiert".

Daher meine Meinung, dass die Fettverteilung von der Tagesform abhängig ist


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. Januar 2013)

also werkstatt und produktion sind schonmal riesen unterschiede. freiläufe werden natürlich nicht geprüft, alu stützen in alu rahmen (ausser reverb usw) werden gefettet, aber dass da unten fettklumpen dran sind lässt sich kaum vermeiden. bei lagern wird schon gut gefettet, aber grundsätzlich werden die räder wieder gereinigt bevor sie rausgehen.

die schwingenlager werden erst im service bearbeitet, die produktion kriegt natürlich die fertigen rahmen


----------



## User60311 (10. Januar 2013)

Also um das in meinem Fall zu konkretisieren, hat da SunRingle dann den "Fehler" gemacht.
(Ich beziehe das jetzt genau auf meinen Freilauf !)

Ist SunRingle dafür bekannt? Also was sagt ihr zu deren Qualität?


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. Januar 2013)

ist mit wenig arbeit zu beheben, aber nicht mit normalem fett, es sollte schon spezielles freilauffett sein. in anbetracht der menge die davon unterwegs sind haben wir nicht übermäßig probleme damit, nicht mehr als mit anderen freiläufen


----------



## User60311 (10. Januar 2013)

is ja bei mir schon behoben... is mir halt nur nach (was weiß ich) ca 3,5tkm aufgefallen, als ich ihn dann ma offen hatte, das da leichter Flugrost(-ansatz) vorhanden war. Hab weiter oben schon geschrieben, lies sich ohne Probleme wegwischen...

Schmiermittel nehm ich das, was in der "Werkstatt" steht. 
Das passt schon.

Achso: Service kennt mein Bike nur aus meinen Händen. Ich bin zwar begeisterter Schrauber, aber hinsichtlich Fahrrad noch sehr lernfähig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steelpinto (11. Januar 2013)

Sun Ringle 2.1 Orange LRS

Servus,
Brauch jemand einen Original Sun ringle 2.1 LRS in Orange von nem 2012 FRX ?
20 mm, 142/12mm
Ganz wenig gelaufen,ich würd ihn sogar mit der Maxxis Bereifung hergeben,da sieht man den fast Neuzustand der Reifen,also die extrem wenig Laufleistung !!!
Macht mal ein Angebot....!?

Suche grün oder schwarz eloxierte Teile von 2012 FRX,hauptsächlich den Umlenkhebel der Federung....


----------



## psx0407 (11. Januar 2013)

...habe auch noch einen laufradsatz original anzubieten, mit 0,5km laufleistung.
siehe meine bikemarkt-anzeigen!
ideal für das anlegen eines zweiten laufradsatzes für z.b. matschreifen.
psx0407


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ist mit wenig arbeit zu beheben, aber nicht mit normalem fett, es sollte schon *spezielles freilauffett* sein.


Sowas gibts?  Man lernt nie aus...! Ich habe dafür immer mein "eins für alles" Fett genommen -> Castrol LMX. Das ist zwar für etwas GANZ anderes gedacht (thermisch hoch belastete Radlager), tut aber seit >10 Jahren an 1000 Stellen am Bike und sonstwo erstklassige Dienste. Ich habe eigentlich nur 3 Sorten Fett: besagtes LMX für alle Lager etc. oder z. B. auch für Schaltzüge (Insider-Tipp!! ), Judy Butter für Gabeln und irgendein billiges weißes Fett für Gewinde etc. und Fälle, wo das Fett eher pappig sein und bleiben soll, das LMX ist eher "glitschig".




psx0407 schrieb:


> ideal für das anlegen eines zweiten laufradsatzes für z.b. matschreifen.


Hmm, ein Dritt-LRS für Matschreifen... da bräuchte ich das Gleiche aber auch noch für den Touren-Modus... das wird teuer! 
Ich habe eh gerade schon wieder recht teure Posten auf der Wunschliste stehen -> Teile für 1x10-Umbau mit Breitband-Kassette. Dafür bräuchte ich Schaltwerk, Shifter, Kassette + 40-25 Z. Teilkassette, KeFü, Kettenblatt und Kette, das kostet je nach Variante der einzelnen Teile 400 - >600


----------



## tical2000 (11. Januar 2013)

Servus Jungs und Mädels,

bitte erschlagt mich jetzt nicht. Aber kann mir kurz einer in zwei Sätzen erklären wir ich die Race Face Chester Kurbel runter krieg.
Brauch ich da nen Abzieher, oder Gummihammer? Ich hab die dicke Schraube gelöst und weiß nicht wirklich was tun. Ich steh aufm Schlauch.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## esmirald_h (11. Januar 2013)

AUSBAU (FALLS NÖTIG):
a) Schrauben Sie den M12-Kurbelbolzen aus der rechten Kurbel/Innenlagerachse mit einem 8 mm Innensechskant-Schlüssel (Inbus) heraus. (Bolzen gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen, um
ihn auszubauen.)
b) Verwenden Sie einen ISIS-kompatiblen Kurbelabzieher mit M22 x 1 Gewinde (Park Tool CWP-6), um die rechte Kurbel von der Innenlagerachse zu lösen.
c) Schieben Sie die Baugruppe aus Innenlagerachse und linker Kurbel durch die Lagerschalen, um sie zu entfernen. Falls nötig, klopfen Sie leicht mit einem Kunststoff-Hammer auf das
Ende der Innenlagerachse, um diese durch die Kunststoff-Lagerpassungen zu treiben.


----------



## LordLinchpin (12. Januar 2013)

das zeug gibts von shimano, das verharzt nicht und ist dünner als das normale


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Januar 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ist mit wenig arbeit zu beheben, aber nicht mit normalem fett, es sollte schon spezielles freilauffett sein. in anbetracht der menge die davon unterwegs sind haben wir nicht übermäßig probleme damit, nicht mehr als mit anderen freiläufen



Weißt Du...eigtlentlich möchte ich mich zu deinen posts hier gar nicht ãußern. Das mehrere Gründe...zum einen bist Du hier als Privatperson unterwegs und zum anderen halt wieder nicht, weil Du vermutlich Canyon Mitarbeiter bist. Diese zwei Rollen sind eine schwere Bürde für deine Glaubwürdigkeit, da Du diese immer wieder camouflierst und vermischst.

Ich kann hier nur für Transparenz werben, und meine Rolle als Kunde deines Arbeitgebers betonen.

Ich habe mich für Produkte deines Arbeitgebers entschieden, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass diese Produkte (nicht mehr und nicht weniger) hervorragende Eigenschaften besitzen, die mir viel Freude machen.

Auf der anderen Seite ist die Beziehung abseits des Produktes zwischen Canyon als Unternehmen und mir als Kunde sehr zwiespältig. Ich möchte meine über Jahre gesammelten Erfahrungen mit Canyon hier nicht im Einzelnen ausbreiten (gerne tue ich das in einer PN), möchte aber Dir mitgeben, dass des hohen Ross' Reiters Fall nicht weniger schmerzhaft ausfällt, wenn er seine Nase und seinen Blick in die Höhe hebt und die Tiefe vergleichend als gering empfindet.

Beste Grüße...


----------



## psx0407 (12. Januar 2013)

@speichenquäler
ich bin kein mitarbeiter von canyon. habe mir jetzt aufgrund deines posts die letzten beiträge von lord linchpin angesehen und kann deine kritik in keinster weise nachvollziehen. ich finde sie sogar falsch bzw. auf falschen annahmen basierend.

1.
ich habe u.a. auch ein cube mit sunringle-laufrädern. rate was mir nach 1,5 jahren passiert ist? der freilauf hängte.
lösung: freilauf ausbauen, fetten, fertig.
selber machen: 15 min
machen lassen: 15 euro
wo ist das problem, das dem bike-hersteller anzulasten wäre ? sollen die jeden freilauf vor radeinbau auf fettanteil prüfen ?

2.
natürlich hat ein mitarbeiter eines unternehmens eine andere sicht der dinge als ein kunde. eben daher, weil der mitarbeiter gut einschätzen kann, welche kundenforderung berechtigt ist und welche überzogen ist.
denn es ist nicht unbedingt die frage, was als kundenservice möglich ist, sondern die frage, was mit vertretbaren mitteln möglich ist.
mir kommt´s grad so vor, als würden manche kunden hier die kunden-nase viel zu hoch halten...

klar kann ich qualität verlangen als kunde, das gilt für ein 500-bike genauso wie für ein 5000-bike. nur ob der hersteller in der lage ist, meine kundenqualitäts-erwartung zu erfüllen, hängt zu 90% davon ab, welchem preis ich zu zahlen bereit bin.
und da sind wir canyon-kunden schon tendenziell die geiz-ist-geil-typen. da nehme ich mich nicht aus.

in diesem sinne:
locker bleiben  !   

psx0407


----------



## canyon_rocks (12. Januar 2013)

Hey, hätt mal eine Frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße.
Ich möchte mir das 2013 Torque FRX Rockzone bestellen, bin 184 groß, wiege 73kg und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.
Auf der Canyon Hompage würde mir laut PPS ein M Rahmen passen.
Was meint ihr dazu, reicht der M oder sollte es doch ein L werden?


----------



## Nduro (12. Januar 2013)

Bin ca 2 cm kleiner als du, komme mit dem M gut zurecht. (Rockzone 2012) wollte aber auch einen kleineren Rahmen.
Es werden dir aber bestimmt einige zu L raten. 
Kommt darauf an was du möchtest.

Probefahren ist immer zu empfehlen. Ich bin damals extra nach Koblenz Gefahren. Vielleicht fährt jemand ein Frx in deiner Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (12. Januar 2013)

da gebe ich dir recht psx, canyon kann nichts dafür wenn die zulieferer ******* bauen. natürlich ist es im ersten moment immer "scheißcanyon" wenn die avids probleme machen, wenn die kurbel sich löst, wenn der freilauf kaputtgeht und und und.

ich hatte erst den fall dass der kunde bemängelt hat dass die hammerschmidt nach der wartung defekt sein sollte (freilauf der HS soll mukken machen). ich habe den freilauf am HR zerlgt und siehe da: verdreckt und verrostet, es gibt stellen am rad da erkennt man den hochdruckreiniger deutlich. das große problem ist dass die kunden "viel" geld für top produkte ausgeben aber sich einen scheiß um die wartung kümmern (warum pflegen? war doch teuer...). geht dann aufgrund der falschen pflege was kaputt ist der radhersteller schuld und dann muss sich der kunde natürlich noch drüber aufregen wenn solche arbeiten berechnet werden. geschenkt gibts nichts, die leute gehen meisten mit vollkommen falschen ideen an die räder.

ich gebe dir recht speichenquäler dass es schwierig ist mir glauben zu schenken, aber ich versuche in erster linie den leuten zu erklären wie es in der realität bei uns aussieht und ggf bei technischen sachen zu helfen. zum kauf muss ich hier niemanden überreden, wir sind immerhin im canyon-forum. zudem überlasse ich diese sachen lieber unseren unvoreingenommenen kunden wie smobob, christophersch und konsorten.


----------



## canyon_rocks (12. Januar 2013)

danke Nduro, 
hab ein rockzone 2011 in m gehabt, wenn ich mit dem gut zurechgekommen bin, müsste das 2013'ner eigentlich auch passen?

ich würde sehr gerne nach koblenz fahren, jedoch sind es über 400km und somit doch ein wenig zu weit 

wenn wirklich jemand in der nähe von neuburg an der donau/ Ingolstadt oder auch Augsburg ein torque in der größe L zum probefahren hätte, wäre das natürlich ideal.
einfach melden


----------



## psx0407 (12. Januar 2013)

canyon_rocks schrieb:


> wenn wirklich jemand in der nähe von neuburg an der donau/ Ingolstadt oder auch Augsburg ein torque in der größe L zum probefahren hätte, wäre das natürlich ideal.
> einfach melden


regensburg, speedzone 2012, größe M.
psx0407


----------



## canyon_rocks (12. Januar 2013)

@ psx0407,
danke für dein angebot, jedoch wäre nur ein L Rahmen interessant, um den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rahmen zu sehen


----------



## christophersch (12. Januar 2013)

canyon_rocks schrieb:


> Hey, hätt mal eine Frage bezüglich der Rahmengröße.
> Ich möchte mir das 2013 Torque FRX Rockzone bestellen, bin 184 groß, wiege 73kg und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.
> Auf der Canyon Hompage würde mir laut PPS ein M Rahmen passen.
> Was meint ihr dazu, reicht der M oder sollte es doch ein L werden?



Ich bin 185/186 bei 85cm SL. "L" ist perfekt. "M" bin ich beim Dirtmasters Probegefahren und kann sagen, dass es diesem Rahmen defintiv nicht gut tut, wenn er etwas zu klein ist. Und er ist dabei noch nicht einmal wendiger.


----------



## freetourer (12. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> VORSICHT!! Das gilt generell für alle Größen-Fragen beim FRX - hier muss man strikt zwischen den Modelljahren unterscheiden. Der Rahmen wurde von 2012 auf 2013 deutlich länger... Oberrohrlänge und Radstand des 2012er L sind identisch mit dem 2013er M. Der Reach ist beim M (komischerweise) fast gleich geblieben und beim L um 15mm gewachsen - was beim 2012er genau der betragsmäßige Unterschied zwischen M und L war. Stack und Überstandshöhe sind gleichzeitig etwas geringer geworden, das klingt nach tiefer gezogenem Oberrohr, wobei da auch beim 2012er kaum noch Platz war.  Also nur weil viele Leute wie ich (1,80/86er SL) ein 2012er L fahren, muss das nicht heißen, dass das für 2013 auch noch gilt. Ich vermute, ich würde dieses Jahr ein M kaufen, weil mir das L wahrscheinlich zu lang wäre. Aber ich werde wohl die Tage mal die Gelegenheit haben, ein 2013er in L von jemandem zu fahren, der sich bei der Größe auch immer noch unsicher ist (Gruß an G., der vermutlich mitliest ), dann kann ich dazu etwas mehr sagen...
> 
> 
> Naja, beim 2012er hat das PPS mir M empfohlen und das hätte ich definitiv so nicht fahren wollen...!
> PPS geht eh VIEL zu sehr nach der Schrittlänge, die Länge des Oberkörpers kann aber teilweise wichtiger für das Gefühl auf dem Bike sein.



Hi.

Wie ist denn Dein Test des 2013er Torque FRX ausgefallen ?

Ich liebäugle momentan auch damit mir ein FRX zuzulegen (hängt noch ein wenig von der Urlaubsplanung ab, ob ichs wirklich artgerecht einsetzen kann), bei Canyon weiss man aber anscheinend nichts von einer Geometrie-Veränderung der 2013er Modelle.

Die nette Service - Mitarbeiterin am Telefon versicherte mir, dass 2012 und 2013 gleich seien.

Auf der Website findet man aber, dass sich der Lenkwinkel geändert hat.

Leider finde ich aber keine Geometriedaten der 2012er Modelle mehr. - Hat die noch jemand?


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Januar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich bin 185/186 bei 85cm SL. "L" ist perfekt. "M" bin ich beim Dirtmasters Probegefahren und kann sagen, dass es diesem Rahmen defintiv nicht gut tut, wenn er etwas zu klein ist. Und er ist dabei noch nicht einmal wendiger.



Mist, nach deiner Info werde ich mir bzgl. Größe M wieder unsicher. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter meinte anhand meiner Daten, dass ich gerade noch im Bereich M liege mit 182 cm und (vermutlich falsch gemessenen) 83 cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## christophersch (12. Januar 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Wie ist denn Dein Test des 2013er Torque FRX ausgefallen ?
> 
> ...



an der Geometrie hat sich auch nichts geändert. Die haben nur den Lenkwinkel 1° abgeflacht. Die sich dadurch ändernde Höhe des Tretlagers kann man vernachlässigen. das sind vllt 2mm. Sitzrohr Winkel ist auch max einen halben Grad steiler.


----------



## mssc (12. Januar 2013)

Die Geometrie dürfte sich schon geändert haben, wobei bei den Daten irgendwas nicht stimmen dürfte (wenn ich mich nicht irre...)

Sitzrohr- u. Gabeleinbaulänge sind gleich geblieben
Radstand ist länger geworden (wegen dem flacheren Lenkwinkel?)
Stack ist weniger geworden (Lenkwinkel?)
Soweit sogut... aber:
der Reach und das Oberrohr sind länger geworden obwohl der Lenkwinkel flacher geworden und der Sitzwinkel aber gleich geblieben ist... Reach und Oberrohr hätten da ja eigentlich kürzer werden müssen... oder hab ich einen Denkfehler? 
Vielleicht mess ich mal selbst nach und vergleiche die Daten... 

Mein gestohlenes 2012er Rockzone (raw war so viel geiler als anoblack  ) war ein L, daher hab ich auch das neue 2013er Dropzone in L genommen (bei 184/86cm SL und ca. 85kg ohne Ausrüstung). 
Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich aber auch garnicht mitbekommen, dass sich (außer dem Lenkwinkel) etwas geändert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (12. Januar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die Geometrie dürfte sich schon geändert haben, wobei bei den Daten irgendwas nicht stimmen dürfte (wenn ich mich nicht irre...)
> 
> Sitzrohr- u. Gabeleinbaulänge sind gleich geblieben
> Radstand ist länger geworden (wegen dem flacheren Lenkwinkel?)
> ...




Sorry, aber du hast einen Denkfehler. Wenn der LW flacher wird, kommt die Front wenige mm runter und der reach wird länger, da der Drehpunkt ja um die hintere Nabe liegt. Natürlich nur, wenn der Rohrsatz gleich ist. Radstand dürfte max 1cm länger werden. 
Wenn der Rahmen ansich gleich geblieben ist ist aber bei flacherem LW der Sitzwinkel definitiv steiler, da die Front ja tiefer baut und sich am Heck nichts getan hat


----------



## mssc (12. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, da hatte ich einen Denkfehler... ich bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen, dass Canyon irgendwas an der Wippe geändert hat um den flacheren Lenkwinkel zu erreichen... dann wäre der Drehpunkt die vordere Nabe gewesen..


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Januar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich bin 185/186 bei 85cm SL. "L" ist perfekt. "M" bin ich beim Dirtmasters Probegefahren und kann sagen, dass es diesem Rahmen defintiv nicht gut tut, wenn er etwas zu klein ist. Und er ist dabei noch nicht einmal wendiger.



Mir lässt das Thema keine Ruhe. ;-)
Kannst du bitte etwas genauer erklären, was deiner Meinung nach an dem Bike nicht passt, wenn der Rahmen etwas zu klein ist? Auch unter dem Aspekt was du eigentlich bevorzugt fährst, schneller Downhill oder eher verspielter Park-Einsatz?
Ich bin vermutlich genau auf der Grenze zwischen M und L und noch könnte ich die Bestellung sicherlich ändern, falls mich deine Argumentation für ein L überzeugt.
Danke dir!


----------



## christophersch (13. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Mir lässt das Thema keine Ruhe. ;-)
> Kannst du bitte etwas genauer erklären, was deiner Meinung nach an dem Bike nicht passt, wenn der Rahmen etwas zu klein ist? Auch unter dem Aspekt was du eigentlich bevorzugt fährst, schneller Downhill oder eher verspielter Park-Einsatz?
> Ich bin vermutlich genau auf der Grenze zwischen M und L und noch könnte ich die Bestellung sicherlich ändern, falls mich deine Argumentation für ein L überzeugt.
> Danke dir!



Also ich benutze das Bike eigentlich für alles. Für technische Trails, für Big Air Sprünge, für Singletrails und für Bikepark/Downhill. All diese Bereiche gehen uneingeschränkt gut bis sehr gut mit dieser Rahmengröße.

Vor diesem Bike bin ich ein Frx aus 2010 gefahren. Das hatte eine alte Geometrie. Steiler LW, kurzes Oberrohr, hohes Tretlager, recht länger Hinterbau. Dieses Bike bin ich in M gefahren und das hat mir auch für Freeride gut gepasst. Aber nur weil es eine hohe Front hatte. Das neue Frx hatte diese nicht mehr und ist deshalb, zumindest für mich, nicht wirklich fahrbar.


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Januar 2013)

Sorry wenn ich auf dem Thema etwas herumreite, aber ich habe noch nicht so die breite Erfahrung auf diesen Bikes und ein Probefahren kommt bei mir der Entfernung wegen auch nicht in Frage. Die Bikes, die ich mir bisher geliehen habe bin ich einfach nur gefahren, ohne sie hinterher genauer zu analysieren, warum das eine oder andere besser war. ;-)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe ist für dich das L gegenüber dem M besser, weil die Front, bedingt durch den größeren Rahmen, einfach ein paar mm höher ist, auch wenn sie allgemein beim 2013er Modell eher flach ist? Hat das dann nicht auch recht viel mit persönlichem Empfinden zu tun und nicht so sehr damit, dass dieser Rahmen grundsätzlich nicht gut ist wenn er für die Person eher zu klein ist?
Ich bin letztes Jahr z.B. in Beerfelden das Kona Operator gefahren und kam damit ganz gut zureckt. Laut den Fakten hat das gegenüber dem FRX einen kleineren Stack und ist somit noch flacher (wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste ob ich M oder L gefahren bin).

PS: Mein Votec All Mountain ist ein L, damit komme ich bestens klar. Ist aber vermutlich auch kein Anlass grundsätzlich die Rahmengröße L zu wählen, oder?


----------



## trigger666 (13. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das. Ich selbst fahre mein Enduro in "L". Das FRX Whipzone habe ich dennoch in "M" bestellt.

Ich selbst lag auch zwischen M und L. Beim Enduro bringt der größere Rahmen einfachen einen längeren Radstand mit sich und länge läuft. Das FRX hat in M fast den gleichen Radstand und ist dennoch durch die kurze Kettenstrebe wendig genug.

Einen Bergabpanzer wollte ich nicht. Da ich mehr Bikeparkstrecken als reine Downhill Rennstrecken fahre.

Ein Freund von mir fährt bereits ein FRX in M. Daher konnte ich beide Bikes auf dem gleichen Hometrail testen. Was soll ich sagen, es passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (13. Januar 2013)

Die Front des 2013er Frx wird nicht flacher werden sofern die außer am LW nichts gemacht haben. Das sind vielleicht 3mm. Mehr nicht.

Wenn du nun fortgeschrittener in Fahrtechnik und Vorlieben bist, dann kannst du M nehmen. Aber gerade Anfängern würde ich zu L raten. Ich hätte auch mit XL, sofern es den geben würde, kein Problem


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

Was hat das originale 2012er Speedzone für eine Sattelstütze drin? Also die Länge und den Durchmesser meine ich. Will mir ne kürzere besorgen, aber nicht die originale absägen..


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Januar 2013)

Nimm deine doch einfach mal raus!
Steht drauf!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

Oh, das wußte ich nicht... Gut, guck ich mal drauf wenn ich zu Hause bin. Wie heißt denn die Verbindung des Sattels mit der Stütze? Das ist ja so eine Schiene auf der der Sattel läuft. Ist anders als bei meinem AM...


----------



## psx0407 (14. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn die Verbindung des Sattels mit der Stütze? Das ist ja so eine Schiene auf der der Sattel läuft.


das system ist von sdg und nennt sich "i-beam". geht nur in der kombi eines sdg i-beam-sattels und einer stütze von sdg, ebenfalls mit i-beam.

über sinn und unsinn von i-beam können wir jetzt debattieren:
vorteil:
das gefummel bei der sattelmontage entfällt spürbar, jedoch auch nicht ganz.
reinigung ist auch einfacher.

nachteil:
sieht bescheiden aus. ich finde es sehr klobig und unförmig.
und man ist bei der sattel- oder stützenwahl eben auf i-beam eingeschränkt.

punktum:
ich habe i-beam rausgeschmissen...

psx0407


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

Okay verstehe, mir ist das System jetzt weder positiv noch negativ aufgefallen...

Brauche einfach ne kürzere Sattelstütze. Werd dann mal zu Hause gucken wie lang die jetztige ist und dann ne 5 cm kürzere ordern.


----------



## Nduro (14. Januar 2013)

Habe mir gerade eine neue Stütze geordert. Durchmesser 30,9 habe eine lange bestellt und werde diese dann kürzen.
Bei meiner KS ist mit heute der Zug gerissen, hat den schon mal jemand von euch gewechselt? Hat jemand einen Tip welche Zug ich dafür nehmen kann oder noch besser hat schon mal jemand die Stütze umgebaut ohne Lenkerverstellung?

Grüße


----------



## Jogi (14. Januar 2013)

Nduro schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade eine neue Stütze geordert. Durchmesser 30,9 habe eine lange bestellt und werde diese dann kürzen.
> Bei meiner KS ist mit heute der Zug gerissen, hat den schon mal jemand von euch gewechselt? Hat jemand einen Tip welche Zug ich dafür nehmen kann oder noch besser hat schon mal jemand die Stütze umgebaut ohne Lenkerverstellung?
> 
> Grüße



Der Umbau ist einfach:
den Stift rausdrehen mit nem kleinen Inbus (SW2?)
dann das "Hebelchen" gegen einen "Hebel" tauschen
Stift wieder rein, fertig

Was fürn Zug da reinkommt, weiß ich nicht, ich habe kein Remote.
Geha aber davon aus, dass es ein Schaltzug ist. Das siehst du an dem 
"Bömmel" der am Zugende im Remotehebel ist


----------



## Nduro (14. Januar 2013)

@Jogi, danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Der "Bömmel" steckt noch im Remote Hebel und will da so gar nicht raus. Aber wenn der Umbau so einfach geht, werde ich mir eher einen Hebel besorgen und austauschen. Gefällt mir besser. 
Danke dir.

Cu


----------



## Sasse82 (14. Januar 2013)

So, nach einem kurzen Telefonat mit der Hotline, bei der herauskam, dass ich mit meinen Angaben doch bei Anfang L bin, habe ich nun die Bestellung auch auf L ändern lassen. Ich hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (14. Januar 2013)

aber warum willst du die nur um 5 cm kürzen?
was soll das bringen?
dann kannst du auch die originale weiter fahren!!!!
gewichtsersparnis ist seeehr bescheiden.


----------



## Get_down (14. Januar 2013)

Sagt mal, kann man für nen 12er 6.0 mit neuer Schaltung, 1A Zustand keine 1750 verlangen? Werde da die ganze Zeit von iwelchen Spa$$tis geflamed, aber hier im Bikemarkt ist (war?) auch eins drin für des Geld....


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> aber warum willst du die nur um 5 cm kürzen?
> was soll das bringen?
> dann kannst du auch die originale weiter fahren!!!!
> gewichtsersparnis ist seeehr bescheiden.



Falls du mich meintest, ich will die Stütze ganz versenken wegen mehr Arschfreiheit


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Januar 2013)

Naja. Also neu bekam man das fÃ¼r 2199â¬ bzw nachher fÃ¼r 1999â¬.
Da finde ich 1750 fÃ¼r ein 1 jahr altes bike schon nicht gÃ¼nstig.
Aber kompl. Bikes sind eh immer schwierig. Da bekommt man fÃ¼r den rahmen mit dÃ¤mpfer schon eher 800â¬ und 500â¬ fÃ¼r die gabel. Den rest dann noch weg und dann kommste locker auf den preis und evtl auch drÃ¼ber.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

Hatte auch Angebote für um 1700. Hab mich dann für das Letzte in L aus dem Outlet für 2000 entschieden...


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Januar 2013)

Komplett versenken....was hast du vor? Miniramp fahren?
Ich kontrolliere das bke mit dem sattel in der kurve.
Hatte den sattel damals auch ert recht tief ( komme vom bmx) und habe schnell festgestellt, dass das viel mehr kontrolle gibt!
Aber du musst sih wohl fühlen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Januar 2013)

Will das mal testen. Hatte Samstag bei meinem Sturz das Gefühl das der Sattel "etwas" gestört hatte. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. 
Rausziehen kann ich ja wieder. Nur reindrücken geht halt nicht ganz.


----------



## christophersch (14. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Will das mal testen. Hatte Samstag bei meinem Sturz das Gefühl das der Sattel "etwas" gestört hatte. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
> Rausziehen kann ich ja wieder. Nur reindrücken geht halt nicht ganz.



Die Stütze muss bei L mindestens 5cm rausgucken, da der Sattel sonst an den Hinterreifen kommt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Januar 2013)

Ah okay. Dann hat sich das ja eh erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. Januar 2013)

Gibt es hier jemanden der einen CC DB mit einer Nukeproof Titanfeder fährt?
Ich habe gerade gehört, dass die angeblich nicht passen sollen. Und das wundert mich sehr...

Wäre Klasse, wenn ihr was dazu sagen könntet.

Grüße,
-Christopher


----------



## othu (16. Januar 2013)

Icke: CCDB mit 450x3 Nukeproof Ti Feder


----------



## christophersch (16. Januar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Icke: CCDB mit 450x3 Nukeproof Ti Feder



Danke dir. Gegenbeweis erbracht


----------



## othu (16. Januar 2013)

Kann man so sagen :


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Sehr fein


----------



## frieda_6669 (16. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> So, nach einem kurzen Telefonat mit der Hotline, bei der herauskam, dass ich mit meinen Angaben doch bei Anfang L bin, habe ich nun die Bestellung auch auf L ändern lassen. Ich hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung.


 sag mal Sasse82,
was war denn nun der hauptgrund der entscheidung, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, bist du 182 und 83SL?
war es die grösse oder die schrittlänge, warum du geändert hast?
ich bin 180 und 84SL, habe immer noch nicht bestellt, weil ich mir etwas unsicher bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco sc (16. Januar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> @Gh0st_Rid3r:
> Wenn du nicht eh schon ein Modell mit Umwerfer bestellst,
> musst du folgende Teile zu ordern:
> 
> ...



Hallo,
bin auf dem Weg bei den 2013 Modellen zuzuschlagen & würde dann gerne auf 2-fach umrüsten.
Weiß jemand, ob man die 2013er noch mit einem Umwerfer versehen kann und ob die notwendigen Parts für das 2012er passen?


----------



## mssc (16. Januar 2013)

Die Aufnahmen für den Adapter und den Zug sind vorhanden, sollte eigentlich alles passen...


----------



## Sasse82 (16. Januar 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> sag mal Sasse82,
> was war denn nun der hauptgrund der entscheidung, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, bist du 182 und 83SL?
> war es die grösse oder die schrittlänge, warum du geändert hast?
> ich bin 180 und 84SL, habe immer noch nicht bestellt, weil ich mir etwas unsicher bin...



Es war die Schrittlänge, die 83 waren nämlich falsch gemessen. Tatsächlich habe ich 87 cm.
Ich empfehle eine Wasserwaage beim vermessen der SL zu verwenden, ansonsten schätzt man den Winkel sehr schnell falsch ein und liegt um ein paar cm daneben.
Der Anruf bei der Hotline brachte dann die Gewissheit, dass ich mit 182/87 bei "Anfang L" liege. In Verbindung mit den weiteren Empfehlungen hier für L und der Tatsache, dass ich bisher nur Bikes in L besitze, bin ich dann umgestiegen.


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Januar 2013)

naja...also die schrittlänge ist meines erachtens bei einem freerider zu vernachlässigen.
die überstandshöhe ist bei L mit 813mm eh ausreichend, besonders wenn man bedenkt das bei barfuß gemessenen 83-84 cm eh noch die schuhe drauf kommen.
finde da den reach wichtiger....da spielt dann die arm/torsolänge ne rolle.
der reach definiert für mich den "wohlfühlfaktor" auf dem bike.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Ich fühl mich wohl auf meinem L 

Hab auch lange Arme und Beine bei 1.90m


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Januar 2013)

Ich mich auch


----------



## marco sc (16. Januar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die Aufnahmen für den Adapter und den Zug sind vorhanden, sollte eigentlich alles passen...



Danke.
Leider finde ich die Teile nicht auf der Canyon HP oder ich bin blind.
Kann mir jmd. einen Tip geben wo sie zu finden sind...


----------



## mssc (16. Januar 2013)

marco sc schrieb:


> Danke.
> Leider finde ich die Teile nicht auf der Canyon HP oder ich bin blind.
> Kann mir jmd. einen Tip geben wo sie zu finden sind...



Einfach per Mail mit den Artikelnummern bestellen..


----------



## marco sc (16. Januar 2013)

Ah ok.
Danke


----------



## _andi_ (17. Januar 2013)

an die leute, die ihre e*thirteen kurbel demontiert haben und auf 2x10 gewechselt sind .... wo habt ihr einen schlüssel für das innenlager herbekommen? die üblichen online händler scheinen das nicht auf lager zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (17. Januar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> an die leute, die ihre e*thirteen kurbel demontiert haben und auf 2x10 gewechselt sind .... wo habt ihr einen schlüssel für das innenlager herbekommen? die üblichen online händler scheinen das nicht auf lager zu haben.



Ganz ehrlich: ich hab's mit einer Rohrzange gemacht. Nicht Spurenlos oder in irgend einer Weise angenehm, aber es hat funktioniert.

Du kannst dir sonst aber natürlich auch bei CRC einen passenden Adapter kaufen und dein normales Shimano Tool benutzen.


----------



## _andi_ (17. Januar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Du kannst dir sonst aber natürlich auch bei CRC einen passenden Adapter kaufen und dein normales Shimano Tool benutzen.



das würd ich ja echt gerne, aber nicht, wenn ich darauf einen monat warten muss. crc hats frühestens 30.1. laut website. ich hab alle teile da, nur das eine blöde werkzeug fehlt


----------



## christophersch (17. Januar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> das würd ich ja echt gerne, aber nicht, wenn ich darauf einen monat warten muss. crc hats frühestens 30.1. laut website. ich hab alle teile da, nur das eine blöde werkzeug fehlt



Wenn du eine gute Rohrzange hast und einen Lappen dazwischenlegst, lässt sich das Tretlager definitiv noch weiter benutzen. Die "Schäden" sprich Abriebspuren sind nur optisch und beeinträchtigen eine weitere Montage (Dann aber besser mit Tool) keineswegs...

Besser als aufs Tool zu warten ist es allemal

cheers
_christopher


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Januar 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage zu den Buchses des Dämpfers. Sind das immer dieselben oder hängt das vom verwendeten Dämpfer im 2012er FRX ab?

Und passt der Muddy Mary 2.5 im Serien Speedzone vorne und hinten rein?


----------



## Nill (17. Januar 2013)

Puhh .....mal wieder die Gummikuh bewegt  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10234419&postcount=4074


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Januar 2013)

Sehr fein


----------



## Nduro (17. Januar 2013)




----------



## der_erce (17. Januar 2013)

Nicey


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2013)

canyon_rocks schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir das *2013* Torque FRX Rockzone bestellen, bin 184 groß, wiege 73kg und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm.
> Auf der Canyon Hompage würde mir laut PPS ein M Rahmen passen.
> Was meint ihr dazu, reicht der M oder sollte es doch ein L werden?





Nduro schrieb:


> Bin ca 2 cm kleiner als du, komme mit dem M gut zurecht. (Rockzone *2012*) wollte aber auch einen kleineren Rahmen.





canyon_rocks schrieb:


> danke Nduro,
> hab ein rockzone *2011 *in m gehabt, wenn ich mit dem gut zurechgekommen bin, müsste das *2013*'ner eigentlich auch passen?





christophersch schrieb:


> Ich bin 185/186 bei 85cm SL. "L" ist perfekt. "M" bin ich beim Dirtmasters Probegefahren





christophersch schrieb:


> *an der Geometrie hat sich auch nichts geändert*. Die haben nur den Lenkwinkel 1° abgeflacht. Die sich dadurch ändernde Höhe des Tretlagers kann man vernachlässigen. das sind vllt 2mm. Sitzrohr Winkel ist auch max einen halben Grad steiler.


Jungs, wie hier schon mal geschrieben: ihr solltet beim Thema Rahmengröße tunlichst aufpassen, 2012 und 2013 nicht zu vermischen!! (und Torque mit Torque FRX erstrecht nicht!) Die Größe hat sich vom einen zum anderen Jahr *deutlich* geändert! (siehe Tabelle weiter unten) Demnach sind solche Aussagen modelljahrübergreifend absolut wertlos - im Gegenteil, sie lenken u. U. Leute in eine falsche Richtung. Also besser erstmal etwas informieren, bevor ihr sowas postet - oder lieber nichts posten, bevor ihr anderen Leuten schlechte Ratschläge gebt! Vor allem wenn ihr Sachen schreibt, die defacto einfach nicht wahr sind...
Ist echt nicht böse und schon gar nicht persönlich gemeint!  Ich will nur nicht, dass hier reihenweise Unwahrheiten verbreitet werden und die dann irgendwann jeder glaubt, weil er sie hier schon mehr als ein Mal gelsen hat...




freetourer schrieb:


> Wie ist denn Dein Test des 2013er Torque FRX ausgefallen ?


Der hat bisher leider noch nicht stattgefunden.  Der Wald war bei uns die ganze letzte Zeit die absolute Schlamm-Seuche, was eigentlich für den Boden hier recht untypisch ist, aber Schnee, Laub und viel Regen bringen auch den besten Boden an seine Grenzen. An einen RICHTIGEN Vergleich mit allem was dazugehört (und genau DAS war ja angedacht) war da leider nicht zu denken. Ich werde mich morgen mal wieder in den Wald trauen und schauen, ob es durch den Frost jetzt etwas besser aussieht...




freetourer schrieb:


> bei Canyon weiss man aber anscheinend nichts von einer Geometrie-Veränderung der 2013er Modelle.
> 
> Die nette Service - Mitarbeiterin am Telefon versicherte mir, dass 2012 und 2013 gleich seien.
> 
> ...


Leider typisch Canyon... mind. die Hälfte der Hotline-Leute (und auch die meisten Hansels, die im Showroom rumhüpfen) haben leider keinen blassen Schimmer von den Bikes, die sie verkaufen. Ein echtes Armutszeugnis... 


Hier mal die relevanten Geometriedaten der Größen M und L der Jahre 2012 und 2013:
...........................*2012*............*2013*
.........................*M*.......*L*........*M*......*L*
*Oberrohrlänge:*..575....585....585....612
*Lenkwinkel:*......64/65 64/65 63/64 63/64
*Radstand:*.........1173...1189..1186..1214
*Stack:*..............597,6..602,2...592...596
*Reach:*.............401,7..415,8...404...430
*Überstandhöhe:* 827....832.....802...813

Sitzrohrlänge, Kettenstrebenlänge, Sitzwinkel, Steuerrohrlänge und Tretlager-Offset sind jeweils identisch geblieben.




christophersch schrieb:


> Die Stütze muss bei L mindestens 5cm rausgucken, da der Sattel sonst an den Hinterreifen kommt.


Puh, das ist mir neu... hast du das selbst getestet? Sollte ich dann mit der Vario-Stütze und dem anderen Sattel wohl besser auch mal testen, nicht dass da etwas schief geht. Ich habe meine originale Stütze auch ca. 4cm gekürzt, damit ich sie bei Bedarf ganz versenken kann - das hätte ich mir dann wohl sparen können :-/




dia-mandt schrieb:


> naja...also die schrittlänge ist meines erachtens bei einem freerider zu vernachlässigen.
> die überstandshöhe ist bei L mit 813mm eh ausreichend, besonders wenn man bedenkt das bei barfuß gemessenen 83-84 cm eh noch die schuhe drauf kommen.
> finde da den reach wichtiger....da spielt dann die arm/torsolänge ne rolle.
> der reach definiert für mich den "wohlfühlfaktor" auf dem bike.


Japp, genau so sehe ich das auch  Deshalb finde ich die "Empfehlungen" das PPS auch so schwachsinnig, da die fast nur nach der Schrittlänge bestimmt werden.
Das Bike darf natürlich nicht so hoch sein, dass man in der Bewegung auf dem Bike eingeschränkt ist, das trifft vor allem zu, wenn man nicht nur DH-Strecken, sondern auch z. B. technische Trails fahren will. Aber ich bin mit meinen 1,80 und 86cm SL echt kein Riese und auf dem 2012er FRX in L habe ich auch bei langsamem Gezirkel im Steilen genug Platz auf dem Bike, es baut also definitiv nicht zu hoch  Nur bei Spitzkehren mehrkt man den längeren Radstand natürlich etwas, aber das ist jetzt nun auch echt nicht das, was die Stärke eines FRX sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (17. Januar 2013)

Ihr macht da meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach zu viel Wissenschaft daraus. Wenn der Arsch sich nicht wohlfühlt, kann man noch den Bauch fragen und das wars. Der Rest ist einfach zu viel Nerdismus. Ob das jetzt 10mm mehr Oberroh ist oder nit ist eigentlich völlig wurscht, weil es kein Maßanzug ist sondern ein Bike von der Stange! Ob euch das 10mm längere Oberrohr ein längeres Rohr bringt ist was anderes. 
Aber in meinen Augen / Ohren ist das Gerede / Geschreibe die Luft / Pixel / Tinte nit wert.


----------



## trigger666 (17. Januar 2013)

Auf jeden Fall macht Canyon anscheinend alles richtig. Das FRX Whipzone in schwarz/orange ist jetzt schon komplett ausverkauft. Ich denke, das die neuen und höheren Preise von YT, Canyon viele neue Kunden bringen wird.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ihr macht da meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach zu viel Wissenschaft daraus. Wenn der Arsch sich nicht wohlfühlt, kann man noch den Bauch fragen und das wars. Der Rest ist einfach zu viel Nerdismus. Ob das jetzt 10mm mehr Oberroh ist oder nit ist eigentlich völlig wurscht, weil es kein Maßanzug ist sondern ein Bike von der Stange! Ob euch das 10mm längere Oberrohr ein längeres Rohr bringt ist was anderes.
> Aber in meinen Augen / Ohren ist das Gerede / Geschreibe die Luft / Pixel / Tinte nit wert.


Ganz ehrlich: wenn es dir sch***egal ist, wie groß/klein dein Bike ist (ja, bewusst übertrieben ), dann sei einfach mit deinem zufrieden, aber laber bitte nicht so unsinnig daher, wenn sich andere Leute über die Größen-/Längenverhältnisse an den Bikes unterhalten. Ich halte ja auch nicht viel davon, jeden mm theoretisiert zu zerquatschen, aber die meisten Leute hier haben nicht die Gelegenheit, sich vorab auf die Bikes zu setzen und ihren Arsch zu befragen, ob er sich drauf wohlfühlt. Der Bauch zuckt dann ahnungslos mit den Schultern, wenn du ihn nach seiner Meinung fragst. Deshalb, und weil das Canyon PPS ein Schei$$ ist, tut es nunmal Not, dass man über solche Dinge redet, zumal sich mit dem Modelljahrwechsel ja auch einige Sachen verändert haben. Ich finde es auch langweilig, wenn jede 2. Frage sich auf die Rahmengröße bezieht, aber da gibt es echt unnötigeres Gerede...!




trigger666 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall macht Canyon anscheinend alles richtig. Das FRX Whipzone in schwarz/orange ist jetzt schon komplett ausverkauft. Ich denke, das die neuen und höheren Preise von YT, Canyon viele neue Kunden bringen wird.


Naja, das heißt ja nur, dass die aktuelle Charge ausverkauft ist... die nächste kommt bestimmt!
Bei YT leigts wohl nicht nur an den Preisen, sondern auch daran, dass die meisten 2013er Modelle aussehen, wie durch einen Eimer Kotze gezogen...


----------



## mssc (18. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: wenn es dir sch***egal ist, wie groß/klein dein Bike ist (ja, bewusst übertrieben ), dann sei einfach mit deinem zufrieden, aber laber bitte nicht so unsinnig daher, wenn sich andere Leute über die Größen-/Längenverhältnisse an den Bikes unterhalten. Ich halte ja auch nicht viel davon, jeden mm theoretisiert zu zerquatschen, aber die meisten Leute hier haben nicht die Gelegenheit, sich vorab auf die Bikes zu setzen und ihren Arsch zu befragen, ob er sich drauf wohlfühlt. Der Bauch zuckt dann ahnungslos mit den Schultern, wenn du ihn nach seiner Meinung fragst. Deshalb, und weil das Canyon PPS ein Schei$$ ist, tut es nunmal Not, dass man über solche Dinge redet, zumal sich mit dem Modelljahrwechsel ja auch einige Sachen verändert haben. Ich finde es auch langweilig, wenn jede 2. Frage sich auf die Rahmengröße bezieht, aber da gibt es echt unnötigeres Gerede...!



So eng würde ich das mit den Rahmengrößen auch nicht sehen, vor allem bei den unvollständigen Angaben von Canyon. Für welchen Lenkwinkel z.B. sind die Geometriedaten angegeben?

Ich wollte mir gerade das FRX im AutoCad nachzeichnen um zu sehen welche Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Lenkwinkeln sind, aber schon wenn ich nur mal die Gabel, Oberrohr, Reach, Stack und Radstand zeichne, komme ich mit den Kettenstreben nicht mehr zusammen ... da fehlen knapp 60mm (außer die Kettenstrebenlänge wird nicht durchs Tretlager gemessen) 
Was man aber schon sehen kann: bei L ändert sich der Lenkwinkel um ca. 5mm zwischen den verschiedenen Lenkwinkeln...

Was wäre z.B. wenn Canyon die Daten voriges Jahr mit dem steilen Lenkwinkel und heuer mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel angegeben hat? Das würde die "deutliche" Verlängerung schon relativieren.... 

Edit: Ah.. grad gesehen.. Gabeleinbaulänge, Steuerrohrlänge und Stack passen ja schon nicht zusammen... will das mal jemand nachprüfen (vielleicht hab ich ja auch einen Denkfehler...)?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Januar 2013)

Sind denn die Größenunterschiede von einem L zu M Rahmen eines 2012erFRX (oder 2013er FRX) so groß das man das fühlt beim Fahren? Ich bin nicht der Spezialist, aber meißtens sind die Unterschiede doch nur ein paar cm, oder? Merkt man das dann gleich so extrem?


----------



## der_erce (18. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: wenn es dir sch***egal ist, wie groß/klein dein Bike ist (ja, bewusst übertrieben ), dann sei einfach mit deinem zufrieden, aber laber bitte nicht so unsinnig daher, wenn sich andere Leute über die Größen-/Längenverhältnisse an den Bikes unterhalten. Ich halte ja auch nicht viel davon, jeden mm theoretisiert zu zerquatschen, aber die meisten Leute hier haben nicht die Gelegenheit, sich vorab auf die Bikes zu setzen und ihren Arsch zu befragen, ob er sich drauf wohlfühlt. Der Bauch zuckt dann ahnungslos mit den Schultern, wenn du ihn nach seiner Meinung fragst. Deshalb, und weil das Canyon PPS ein Schei$$ ist, tut es nunmal Not, dass man über solche Dinge redet, zumal sich mit dem Modelljahrwechsel ja auch einige Sachen verändert haben. Ich finde es auch langweilig, wenn jede 2. Frage sich auf die Rahmengröße bezieht, aber da gibt es echt unnötigeres Gerede...!



Wenn ich "unsinnigen Scheiss labern" hätte wollen, hätte sich das anders angehört. Und da du ja ein Schlauer bist, weißt du auch dass 20 Leute mit 185 Größe und 84 Schrittlänge vermutlich nicht die ein und die selbe Rahmengröße haben werden, einfach weil jeder seine Vorlieben hat.

Es ist einfach nicht möglich hier technisch die Idealvorraussetzung für jedermann zu diskutieren. Das ist der Quark. Ich hab ja nix gegen die Diskutiererei ansich, es ist halt nur dass ein riesen Heckmeck daraus gemacht wird. Und überhaupt, warum soll ich auch nicht meine Meinung kundtun dürfen? Du darfst ja anscheinend auch über mm diskutieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sind denn die Größenunterschiede von einem L zu M Rahmen eines 2012erFRX (oder 2013er FRX) so groß das man das fühlt beim Fahren? Ich bin nicht der Spezialist, aber meißtens sind die Unterschiede doch nur ein paar cm, oder? Merkt man das dann gleich so extrem?



Deshalb frag ich ja, merkt man den Unterschied zwischen M und L dnn so stark?!?


Kann mir jemand noch sagen was für Buchsen ich für einen Vivid RC2 für mein Speedzone 2012 brauche? Sind das die gleichen wie beim Seriendämpfer, sprich kann ich die übernehmen, oder brauch ich da neue?


----------



## D.Lettant (18. Januar 2013)

@ S.Tschuschke: Unterschiede merkt man schon.Fahren kannst Du aber beide Größen.Letztendlich ist es auch Geschmackssache. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Muddy Mary in 2,5 geht (wenn auch knapp) durch den Hinterbau (Original Sunringle Laufrad).Mit den 2,35 ern fährt es sich meiner Meinung nach aber besser,vor allem am VR..Aber auch hier: Geschmacksache


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Januar 2013)

Wo liegt denn der Nachteil von 2.5 zu 2.35? Der Seienreifen Minion hat ja auch 2.5 vorne. Oder ist der so viel schmaler als der MM?


----------



## der_erce (18. Januar 2013)

2.5er MM ist deutlich breiter als der Maxxis!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Januar 2013)

Okay danke, muss ich mal sehen was ich mache...

Jemand ne Antwort bezüglich meiner Frage zu den Buchsen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wenn ich "unsinnigen Scheiss labern" hätte wollen, hätte sich das anders angehört.


Es hat sich einfach nach "das ist doch alles unnötiger Schwachsinn, was ihr hier textet" angehört und das finde ich eben nicht.




der_erce schrieb:


> Und da du ja ein Schlauer bist, weißt du auch dass 20 Leute mit 185 Größe und 84 Schrittlänge vermutlich nicht die ein und die selbe Rahmengröße haben werden, einfach weil jeder seine Vorlieben hat.


Gerade deshalb macht es ja Sinn, Körpergröße *kombiniert mit Vorlieben und Fahrstil* mit den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen in Bezug zu setzen, damit sich die Zweifelnden ein Bild machen können.  Mir ging es in erster Linie eh nur darum, dass bei der Diskussion bitte keine Unwahrheiten gepostet werden sollen, weil das nur unnötig für Verwirrung sorgt.




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sind denn die Größenunterschiede von einem L zu M Rahmen eines 2012erFRX (oder 2013er FRX) so groß das man das fühlt beim Fahren?


Ja, das merkt man definitiv. Ich konnte auf dem Parkplatz auf dem M (2012) im Stand schon fast nicht mehr auf der Stelle balancieren, weil ich ständig mit dem Lenker meinen Knien im Weg war. Auch beim Pedalieren im Stehen hatte ich das Gefühl, zu weit vorne über dem Lenker zu hängen -> fühlte sich für mich instabil an. Wenn man schon ein paar Jahre fährt und schon auf diversen Bikes gesessen war, reicht das mMn, um zu merken, ob das Bike passt oder nicht, da man das Gefühl beim Herumrollen in der Ebene auf die Gegebenheiten im Gelände übertragen kann.




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der Nachteil von 2.5 zu 2.35? Der Seienreifen Minion hat ja auch 2.5 vorne. Oder ist der so viel schmaler als der MM?


Der 2.5er Minion ist schmaler und flacher als ein 2.35er MM...! Die Zoll-Größen sind da überhaupt nicht für einen Vergleich zu gebrauchen. Ich hatte die 2.5er MM (FR) mal getestet und mir war der Rollwiderstand im Vergleich zu den 2.35er viel zu krass. Man merkt selbst beim Bergabfahren, dass einen die Reifen einbremsen und man mehr kurbeln (oder weniger Bremsen ) muss. Auch braucht der 2.5er mMn eine recht breite Felge, da er auf einer Felge mit 21mm Maulweite in Kurven schon spürbar seitlich "weggnickt".


----------



## D.Lettant (18. Januar 2013)

Zu dem Rollwiderstand den Smubob erwähnte,kommt noch das zusätzliche Gewicht mit dazu.Das merkt man an den Laufrädern natürlich besonders.
Meine Erfahrung bezüglich des VR. (An einem Cannondale Perp mit Spank Spike Felge ) ist außerdem dass die Zielgenauigkeit beim Lenken etwas verloren geht.Das Ding Monstertruckert einfach gerade über alles drüber.Mit 2,35 fährt es sich deutlich weniger schwammig.Den vermeintlich etwas besseren Pannenschutz des 2,5 (DH Version) habe ich auch nicht unbedingt bemerkt.Ansonsten aber super Reifen (wobei man das vom Minion genauso behaupten kann). Achso: Ich hatte das Gefühl ,dass der Minion (egal welche Mischung 60a,42A bzw.TSC,VSC) doch spürbar langlebiger ist.


----------



## dia-mandt (18. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Okay danke, muss ich mal sehen was ich mache...
> 
> Jemand ne Antwort bezüglich meiner Frage zu den Buchsen?



für diesen link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559009

habe ich bei google 2 sekunden benötigt.....tztztz.
du könntest dir das leben so viel leichter machen!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Januar 2013)

Hab es mittlerweile auch raus...

Danke für die Tipps in Richtung Reifen. Hinten macht der 2.5er dann wohl auch wenig Sinn.


----------



## christophersch (18. Januar 2013)

ouch. Dass sich die anderen Daten des Rahmens auch geändert haben wusste ich natürlich nicht, da nur die Lenkwinkel-Änderung "ausgerufen" wurde. Habe mich auch nicht noch mal informiert...

Ich hoffe, dass ich damit kein Unheil in der Rahmenwahl angerichtet habe, obwohl die Änderungen recht marginal ausfallen.

sorry 'bout that!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (19. Januar 2013)

Was sind eigentlich die Vor- u. Nachteile der verschiedenen Bashguard-Arten (Basring/Bashguard)? Bin am überlegen bzw. planen auf 2-fach umzubauen und hätte die XT Kurbeln (780 bzw. 785) ins Auge gefasst, bei der 785er wäre jedoch kein Ring möglich, wäre das ein großer Nachteil? Funktionieren die am Rahmen montierten nicht so gut? Gibts trotzdem öfters mal Karies am Kettenblatt? Vom Gewicht her gibts ja denk ich nicht so viel Unterschied...
Hatte mein voriges Rockzone mit Bashring leider nicht lang genug um selber Erfahrung zu sammeln...


----------



## christophersch (19. Januar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die Vor- u. Nachteile der verschiedenen Bashguard-Arten (Basring/Bashguard)? Bin am überlegen bzw. planen auf 2-fach umzubauen und hätte die XT Kurbeln (780 bzw. 785) ins Auge gefasst, bei der 785er wäre jedoch kein Ring möglich, wäre das ein großer Nachteil? Funktionieren die am Rahmen montierten nicht so gut? Gibts trotzdem öfters mal Karies am Kettenblatt? Vom Gewicht her gibts ja denk ich nicht so viel Unterschied...
> Hatte mein voriges Rockzone mit Bashring leider nicht lang genug um selber Erfahrung zu sammeln...



Ich bin auf XT 1fach umgestiegen. Ohne Bash oder Taco. 

Hatte bisher noch gar keine Probleme. Fahre allerdings auch ein 34er Blatt.


----------



## Jogi (19. Januar 2013)

bei 1-fach ist ja auch immer die Kette auf den Zähnen


----------



## christophersch (19. Januar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> bei 1-fach ist ja auch immer die Kette auf den Zähnen



?! Was hat das mit den oben genannte Fragen zu tun?!
Natürlich bleibt die Kette drauf. Aber ein Bashguard ist eher dafür da, die Ketten und die Kettenblätter vor Aufsetzern zu schützen...


----------



## othu (19. Januar 2013)

ich fahre am ht schon recht lange 1x10 ohne schutz und habe auch die erfahrung gemacht, dass das reicht. die kettenblattzähne werden von der kette geschützt und die kette selbst hält ziemlich viel aus. 
taco oder bash (ich fahre am frx 2fach mit taco) sollen eher das grosse blatt schützen wenn man auf dem kleinen blatt fährt.


----------



## mssc (19. Januar 2013)

Ich nehme mal an, er meint, dass durch die Kette das Kettenblatt etwas geschützt wird, d.h. dass da eher keine Zähne abbrechen werden.

Edit: othu war schneller...



othu schrieb:


> taco oder bash (ich fahre am frx 2fach mit taco) sollen eher das grosse blatt schützen wenn man auf dem kleinen blatt fährt.


Hab gerade gesehen, dass du die 785 mit dem trs+ dual fährst.... passt da alles einwandfrei, oder gibts was besonderes zu beachten bei der Montage (außer die Kollission von ISCG- und Umwerfer-Adapter)?


----------



## _andi_ (20. Januar 2013)

ich bau grad meinen umwerfer (sram x0 s3 low direct mount) ins frx ein. aber der schaltzug schleift mir am rahmen ... ist das normal oder hab ich was verpeilt beim einbaun? ich find das kann man eigentlich net falsch machen da ...


----------



## othu (20. Januar 2013)

das ist "normal". ich hab das mit einem kurzen Stück Innenliner von einem Rohloff Schaltzug gelöst.


----------



## _andi_ (20. Januar 2013)

thx ... mir sagt innenliner nur leider nix. ein bild von deiner konstruktion hast du nicht zufällig gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Januar 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage zu den Lagern des Hinterbaus des FRX. Hab in einem anderen Forum gelesen das die Lager nicht so toll sein sollen und eine nicht so lange Lebenserwartung haben. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## othu (20. Januar 2013)

google mal "rohloff innenliner:" oder ruf mich an, ich hab davon noch hier.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> ouch. Dass sich die anderen Daten des Rahmens auch geändert haben wusste ich natürlich nicht, da nur die Lenkwinkel-Änderung "ausgerufen" wurde. Habe mich auch nicht noch mal informiert...
> [...] obwohl die Änderungen recht marginal ausfallen.


Dafür haben wir hier ja das "4+x Augen sehen mehr als 2" Prinzip  Gerade die Länge (Oberrohr/Reach/Radstand) hat sich halt so geändert, dass das 2013er M dem 2012er L deutlich ähnlicher ist, als das 2013er L... deshalb sind die Empfehlungen wie im letzten Jahr für Leute unserer "Größenordnung" hin zum L erstmal hinfällig - natürlich alles wieder individueller Geschmack...!




mssc schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die Vor- u. Nachteile der verschiedenen Bashguard-Arten (Basring/Bashguard)?


Es wurde ja schon fast alles aufgezählt, einen Punkt gibt es aber noch: Bei 2-fach, also wenn die Kette nicht direkt am Blatt fix geführt werden kann wie bei 1-fach, ist ein Bashring zusätzlich ein Teil der Führung, da durch ihn das Abfallen nach außen verhindert wird. Passiert das und man tritt im Stehen voll in die Pedale, kann das einen sehr sehr üblen Abgang zur Folge haben (ich spreche aus Erfahrung), deshalb würde ich bei 2-fach immer nur mit Bashring fahren - kann ja ggf. ein Lightweight-Teil sein, dass keine groben Schläge aushält, aber zumindest die Kette am Runterfallen hindert.




_andi_ schrieb:


> thx ... mir sagt innenliner nur leider nix. ein bild von deiner konstruktion hast du nicht zufällig gemacht?


Einfach ein kleines Kunststoff-Röhrchen, das gerade so über den freiliegenden Zug passt. Hat man früher bei Rahmen mit unterbrochenen Zug-Außenhüllen zeitweise an den Stellen verbaut, wo der Zug "nackt" am Rahmen entlang lief. Ich habe leider kein Foto, wo man es richtig sieht... hier erkennt man es nur, wenn man es weiß 
Man kann z. B. auch eine Endkappe nehmen, an der schon so ein Röhrchen mit 3-4cm Länge fest dran ist, gibts von Jagwire, sieht so aus und nennt sich "Nosed End Cap".


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zu den Lagern des Hinterbaus des FRX. Hab in einem anderen Forum gelesen das die Lager nicht so toll sein sollen und eine nicht so lange Lebenserwartung haben. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?



Nach einer Saison inkl. viel Bikepark shredden und Saalbach hab ich noch keine Probleme.
Also einfach fahren und wenn es wackelt, einfach tauschen.
Das sind Betriebskosten die sich in Grenzen halten


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Januar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Nach einer Saison inkl. viel Bikepark shredden und Saalbach hab ich noch keine Probleme.
> Also einfach fahren und wenn es wackelt, einfach tauschen.
> Das sind Betriebskosten die sich in Grenzen halten



Besten Dank!


----------



## mssc (21. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sind 2 von den 4 Lagern in der Wippe etwas rauher gelaufen, merkte man aber nur im ausgebauten Zustand... (und beim auspressen hab ich sie sowieso zerstört  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

1. Wieviele Lager sind das denn genau? Vier? Was kostet so ein Kager und was muss da für eins rein? Spezial Werkzeug nötig?

2. Hab mir ja den Vivid R2C 2013 geholt. Buchsen in 8mmx22,2mm sind auch zwei geordert. Werkzeug zum einbau der Buchsen auch. Kann ich diese Anleitung zum Einbau verwenden?
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/vivid-r2c
Also ist der Einbau des Vivid Air gleich dem des Vivid Coil?

Gruß un Dank


----------



## mssc (22. Januar 2013)

Die Lager sind folgende:
4x 8x19x6 = 698 (2RS) SON oder 619/8-2RS1 SKF -> Horstlink 
4x 15x28x7 = 61902 (2RS) -> hinteres Wippenlager
2x 15x24x5 = 61802 (2RS) -> Hauptlager + vorderes Wippenlager

Kosten? Keine Ahnung, kommt aber drauf an welche und wo du kaufst.. 
Welches Lager wohin gehört, siehst du in der FRX-Montagezeichnung (müsste im FRX-Tuning-Fred zu finden sein), oder du notierst es dir beim Ausbau.
Die 4 Lager in der Wippe bekommst du mit einer Schraube (+Mutter), ein paar Beilagscheiben und einer Nuss heraus, die Lager in den Streben hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, da wissen andere aber sicher Bescheid.. 


Der Einbau der Buchsen sollte eigentlich gleich sein bei den zwei Dämpfern.


----------



## othu (22. Januar 2013)

Wobei Canyon teils Schrägkugellager verbaut, ich habe die aber alle gegen normale ausgetauscht (Liste oben) ohne irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## mssc (22. Januar 2013)

Ah... das fällt mir jetzt erst auf, hatte die Liste einfach übernommen (wusste nicht mehr, dass sie von dir war, sorry).
Theoretisch müsste das die Lebensdauer des Lagers etwas verkürzen, praktisch wirds egal sein..


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

Hab mit so Lagern keinerlei Erfahrung. Hat da jemand nen Link wo ich die bestellen könnte?

4x 8x19x6 = *698 (2RS) SON *oder *619/8-2RS1 SKF *-> Horstlink 
4x 15x28x7 = *61902 (2RS)* -> hinteres Wippenlager
 2x 15x24x5 = *61802 (2RS)* -> Hauptlager + vorderes Wippenlager

Sind das die Namen der Lager?


----------



## othu (22. Januar 2013)

Du weißt doch ganz sicher was google ist, oder? Und bedienen kannst du es vielleicht auch? Probier es einfach mal, es tut überhaupt nicht weh und würde deinem Standing in diesem Forum sicherlich sehr gut tun!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, um mein Standing mache ich mir keine Gedanken in einem Forum. Davon hab ich nichts. Wer meine Fragen blöd findet oder nicht mag, der braucht nicht zu antworten. Wer es trotzdem tut, dem bin ich dankbar. 

Ich betone es immer wieder, wer Bock hat, den treffe ich gerne in einem Bikepark und dann kann er sich davon überzeugen wie ich bin. Das ich nicht der "Fake" bin der kein Bike hat, was einige schon sagten, kann ich locker widerlegen 

Aber back to Topic...

4x 8x19x6 = 698 (2RS) SON oder 619/8-2RS1 SKF -> Horstlink 
Wo ist der Unterschied dieser beiden Lager?


----------



## othu (22. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wer meine Fragen blöd findet oder nicht mag, der braucht nicht zu antworten.





S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> 4x 8x19x6 = 698 (2RS) SON oder 619/8-2RS1 SKF -> Horstlink
> Wo ist der Unterschied dieser beiden Lager?




Danke für den Ratschlag, werde ich mich ab jetzt dran halten!


----------



## Jogi (22. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hab mit so Lagern keinerlei Erfahrung. Hat da jemand nen Link wo ich die bestellen könnte?
> 
> 4x 8x19x6 = *698 (2RS) SON *oder *619/8-2RS1 SKF *-> Horstlink
> 4x 15x28x7 = *61902 (2RS)* -> hinteres Wippenlager
> ...



du bist doch aus HN
Frag mal bei Blässinger


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Januar 2013)

@STSchuschke

hast du den richtigen Tune für den Vivid genommen?
Weil sonst funktioniert der nicht wirklich so gut im FRX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

Ist MidTune m/m. Das ist doch der richtige, oder?


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Januar 2013)

wenn ich die tabelle vom linkagedesign.blog richtig gelesen habe, dann hat das frx eine rising rate von 2,85-2,35.
daher sollte der tune B passen


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Und das Warten auf das Bike hat endlich ein Ende! 
(jetzt geht das Warten auf den Saisonbeginn los :-/)


----------



## JulianM. (24. Januar 2013)

alter! schickes bike und hammer Fotos! 
ps: saison ist das ganze jahr  viel spaß damit!


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Januar 2013)

Felgen cleanen und die Plastikdisc am Hinterrad raus und BINGO!!!
Muss man optisch nix mehr machen. Für ein Serienbike extrem gut.
Welche größe ist das?

Edit: Hattest du das mal so original an der Waage?


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> alter! schickes bike und hammer Fotos!
> ps: saison ist das ganze jahr  viel spaß damit!



Danke!
Ja, mal sehen, werde vielleicht mal in Bad Wildbad vorbei schauen sobald die in der Wintersaison wieder offen haben... oder in Heidelberg.. aber so richtig Spaß wirds glaube ich erst wieder ab April machen. =)



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Felgen cleanen und die Plastikdisc am Hinterrad raus und BINGO!!!
> Muss man optisch nix mehr machen. Für ein Serienbike extrem gut.
> Welche größe ist das?
> 
> Edit: Hattest du das mal so original an der Waage?



Das ist größe L.
Auf der Waage hatte ich es bisher noch nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich da mit einer normalen Personenwaage wirklich weit komme.


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Januar 2013)

Klar...zumindest recht grob...also nicht im komma bereich.
Stell dich auf die waage....check dein gewicht.
Danach du und das rad. Zieh dein gewicht ab. Fertig


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Gute Idee, so rum habe ich es noch gar nicht betrachtet. 
Ich hatte den Ansatz die Waage zuerst unter Lenker und dann unter Sattel zu legen, die Summe wäre grob das Gewicht vom Bike.
Aber deine Lösung ist wohl die praktischere. Ich geh nochmal in den Keller...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Und das Warten auf das Bike hat endlich ein Ende!
> (jetzt geht das Warten auf den Saisonbeginn los :-/)


Oh yeah, das Bike iust echt der HAMMER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (und auch echt gute Fotos!) Da kann meiner Meinung nach ein Flashzone echt nicht mithalten 
Aber die Plastikscheibe muss echt noch raus!  Die Felgendecals finde ich bei den Sun Ringle eigentlich auch nicht so schön (wirken meistens billig), aber bei der Farbkombi und weil sie so dezent sind, find ichs sogar ganz gut 




Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich geh nochmal in den Keller...


*trommelwirbel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Jaja, die Plastikscheibe kommt noch raus, keine Sorge. Nur hatte ich heute noch keine Lust "Gewalt" anzuwenden. ;-)

Also, Gewichtsmessung:

Meine Methode ist raus, 15 kg sind definitiv unrealistisch. 

Die Methode, unter Einsatz meines Körpergewichtes, erbrachten dann ca. 16,6 - 16,8 kg.
Zieht man die 400 g der Pedale ab kommt man auf 16,2 - 16,4 kg und trifft somit ziemlich gut die Angabe von Canyon. Und das mit einem L-Rahmen. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt. =)


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Januar 2013)

Gutes Gewicht.
16,75 wiegt meins mit dh reifen auch...zwar mit coil dämpfer/ gabel aber das gewicht ist für ein serienbike top!


----------



## trigger666 (24. Januar 2013)

Gibt es schon Pläne für ein FRX Fahrer treffen? In Willingen oder Winterberg?


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Januar 2013)

Ich bin für willingen!


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Ich hab's im anderen Thread eben auch schon geschrieben, nicht dass hier jemand aufgrund meiner Fotos sich für oder gegen die Farbkombi entscheidet. ;-)
Meine Fotos sind meistens gepimpt und auch farblich leicht modifiziert.

Hier zum Vergleich eins mit original Farben:






Bei einem Treffen in Willingen oder Winterberg bin ich leider raus. Zu weit von Stuttgart aus.


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Januar 2013)

Hattest du die WB auf auto stehen?
Würde das warme licht auf dem rad der lampen an der decke erklären.
Hast ja extern geblitzt.... Mit WB auf Blitz wäre das Ergebnis weniger warm und bräuchte weniger Korrektur.
Kommt natürlich immer auf die cam an.
Da gibts ja selbst beim selben Herteller schon krasse Unterschiede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Der WB war zwar auf Auto, hat aber durch den Blitz-Einsatz sich automatisch auf "Blitz" eingestellt.
Du irrst allerdings. Mit WB auf "Kunstlicht" wäre der Hintergrund neutral grau, dafür aber das Rad vorne durch das kalte Blitzlicht deutlich zu blaustichig.
Du musst dich bei Mischlicht immer entscheiden was du farblich "richtig" ausgeleuchtet haben möchtest. Beides geht nicht. =)


----------



## _andi_ (24. Januar 2013)

braucht hier jemand ersatzteile für sein 2012er dropzone?

... klick für groß ...




alles direkt ausgebaut nachm kauf.


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Januar 2013)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob du mal in meine signatur geschaut hast, aber mir musste nicht erzählen wie man sich beim einsatz von blitzlicht entscheiden muss, wenn es auf den WB ankommt  ist nicht böse gemeint!
Aber du musst zugeben, dass du weniger korrigieren hättest müssen, wenn du etwas blau durch die blitz-wb rausgedreht hättest, statt bei der auto extrem viel blau rein, denn das bild ist nachher ja auch recht kalt.
Ist aber wurscht.
Hauptsache das bike kommt gut!!!
Und das tut es.


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

*lach*
Du hast Recht, so weit habe ich mich nicht umgeschaut.
Ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet einen Artgenossen hier anzutreffen. ;-)
Den WB wollte ich gar nicht korrigieren, ich entsättige Fotos grundsätzlich gerne.
Aber nu genug gefachsimpelt. 

Darfst aber gerne auch mal bei mir vorbei schauen: https://www.facebook.com/digitizedreality


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Januar 2013)

Kann ich verstehen!
Ich mag mittlerweile auch gerne "kühlere" bilder.
Warm kann ja jeder..... 
Musst mal ein feedback zum vivid air geben!
Würde gern wissen wie der sich im frx so macht.
In meinem alten bike war der super.
Wäre mal wieder etwas das man ändern könnte....der winter ist noch lang...hehe.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich hab's im anderen Thread eben auch schon geschrieben, nicht dass hier jemand aufgrund meiner Fotos sich für oder gegen die Farbkombi entscheidet. ;-)
> Meine Fotos sind meistens gepimpt und auch farblich leicht modifiziert.
> 
> Hier zum Vergleich eins mit original Farben:
> ...



Sehr feines Bike!

Ich wäre in Wildbad oder Beerfelden bei einem Treffen dabei.


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Januar 2013)

Ich denke, dass man nicht alle leute zu einem treffen bekommt.
Daher am besten mehrere treffen in verschiedenen parks.
Oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## der_erce (25. Januar 2013)

Ist halt immer so ne Sache was die Leute bereit sind an km zu fahren!


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Januar 2013)

Man kann ja fahrgemeinschaften gründen 
Aber du hast recht.
300km one way fänd ich auch too much


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Wobei Winterberg oder Willingen geht. Hab ja noch mein Haus in Meschede. Die 30 Minuten von da bis in die zwei Parks geht ja.

Aber Bad Wildbad und Beerfelden bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (25. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Bad Wildbad und Beerfelden bin ich auch dabei.



Dito


----------



## christophersch (25. Januar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Man kann ja fahrgemeinschaften gründen
> Aber du hast recht.
> 300km one way fänd ich auch too much



Ich wäre auch für Willingen!
Dann würde ich aber auch den einen oder anderen Nicht-Frx'ler mitbringen 

Alles südlich von Willingen ist für einen One-Day Trip definitiv zu viel. Ansonsten wäre natürlich Winterberg oder Harz noch gut


----------



## Sasse82 (25. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Aber Bad Wildbad und Beerfelden bin ich auch dabei.



Sofern ich zum Termin Zeit habe wäre ich auch am Start, für alles weitere müsste man dann schon einen Kurzurlaub planen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617621

Hier geht's weiter mit nem Treffen.


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Januar 2013)

Hier das erste Mini-Popometer-Fazit nach drei kurzen Abfahrten auf Hometrails:

- Hinterbau mit Vivid Air: nichts schlechtes feststellen können, hat soweit gut harmoniert, evtl. noch zu weich eingestellt, da für die verhältnismäßig sanften Abfahrten gefühlt schon zu viel Federweg ausgenutzt wurde
- Boxxer Worldcup: sicher nicht schlecht, allerdings muss ich hier vermutlich noch viel mehr Abstimmungsaufwand hinein stecken, so richtig wohl habe ich mich damit bisher noch nicht gefühlt. Zu nervös und zappelig bei kleinen Schlägen und zu wenig Kontrolle, nicht wirklich fluffig. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass man das alles vernünftig einstellen kann, wenn man sich mehr damit beschäftigt.

Sicherlich sind die Hometrails nicht das beste Gelände um das Bike zu testen, dort habe ich vor 3 Jahren mit einem Hardtail angefangen. =)
Aber es reicht um die Lust auf mehr zu wecken!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Januar 2013)

Klingt soweit gut. Was fährst du denn für ein Setup?


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Januar 2013)

Kann ich nicht umfassend sagen, da ich mich heute einfach nur draufgesetzt und ein wenig herumprobiert habe ohne mir die Einstellungen zu merken. =)

Was ich noch weiß:

Gabel 5 bar, Dämpfer auf Canyons Voreinstellung gelassen und nicht nachgemessen.

An der Gabel hatte ich die Druckstufen am Ende fast komplett raus, die Zugstufe auch etwas aus der Mitte raus genommen.

Aber Sinn macht die Einstellung des Fahrwerks ja eigentlich auch nur im Park, wenn ich die gleiche Strecke oft hintereinander fahren kann (ohne ständig hoch schieben zu müssen)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen was die Standard Griffe beim FRX 2012 für einen Durchmesser haben? Hab das auf der Canyon Seite nicht gefunden.


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Januar 2013)

Innendurchmesser? Außendurchmesser?

Wie wäre es mit nachmessen?
Innen ist ja standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Januar 2013)

Außen. Bin nicht zu Hause. Da wird es schwer mit dem Nachmessen.


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Januar 2013)

Dann bin ich mal nicht so 
Wenn das die originalen sind die bei mir im schrank liegen sind es 31mm am gummi gemessen.


----------



## Jake_rides (27. Januar 2013)

Ist am Dropzone eigentlich nur vorne ein X0 Trail Bremssattel verbaut oder auch hinten?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Januar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal nicht so
> Wenn das die originalen sind die bei mir im schrank liegen sind es 31mm am gummi gemessen.



Besten Dank!

Bevorzugt ihr eher dickere oder dünnere Griffe? Wo liegen da die Vor- und Nachteile? Kann man das überhaupt so verallgemeinern?


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Januar 2013)

Ich bin am BMX rad immer dickere griffe gefahren und am mtb eher dünne.
Fahre im moment moosgummi griffe. Waren erst zum testen gedacht aber mittlerweile das beste für mich. Dämpfen gut, sind griffig und günstig zu tauschen.
Ach ja...leciht sind sie auch noch....als randerscheinung.


----------



## User60311 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich dachte mir erst, die original Lock-On von Canyon wären mir zu dünn und unbequem.

Wollte mir erst dickere kaufen, hab mich bis dato aber noch nich durchgerungen.
Mitlerweile finde ich die "dünnen" Canyon Griffe eigentlich ganz cool, kann man locker halten wenn man es gehen lassen will, und hier bei dem Eis-Schnee-Matsch-Zeuch greift man einfach etwas fester um Stabilität zu gewinnen.

Aber bequem ist immernoch was anderes...

Deswegen würd mich das mit den Moosgummie Dingern ma interessieren, welches Modell du da genau fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Januar 2013)

Ich find den Gripp auch nicht sooo gut. Beim Durchmesser bin ich mit auch nicht so sicher.


----------



## LordLinchpin (27. Januar 2013)

also wenn man dünne griffe bevorzugt sind die odi roughnecks absolut top, ungefähr so dünn wie die canyons, evtl etwas dünner, greifen sich aber viel besser


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Januar 2013)

Was haltet ihr von denen?!?
http://www.solidbikes.de/de/REVERSE-Grip-STAMP-black/orange


----------



## dia-mandt (27. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre die normalen von BBB.
Diese hier: http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1739/bbb-griffe-bhg-28


----------



## christophersch (27. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Ist am Dropzone eigentlich nur vorne ein X0 Trail Bremssattel verbaut oder auch hinten?



Ja, siehe Ausstattungsbeschreibung.
Bremsgriffe: Elixir 7, Sattel vorne: X0 Trail, Sattel hinten, Elixir 7


----------



## christophersch (27. Januar 2013)

Ich kann diese Griffe hier empfehlen. Sind die besten, die ich je gefahren bin. Zudem halten sie auch lange und es gibt sie in weiß, gelb und schwarz.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42094


----------



## rider_x (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hab die hier an meinem neuen dran...bin sehr zufrieden damit. Gibts auch in schwarz und durchsichtig.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://images.nitrosell.com/product_images/5/1069/large-SPECIALIZED%2520SIP%2520LOCKING%2520GRIP%2520GREEN.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mcconveycycles.com/store/product/16830/SPECIALIZED-SIP-LOCKING-GRIP-GREEN/&h=412&w=600&sz=16&tbnid=OnF1WzaHj-73QM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=131&prev=/search%3Fq%3DSpecialized%2BSip%2BGrip%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=Specialized+Sip+Grip&usg=__17rDriy7oejVvemgpDDBJFsKez8=&docid=jzMtUX4ZUAeNfM&hl=de&sa=X&ei=ykUFUbmyFeeF4ATHmoGIDQ&ved=0CDkQ9QEwAg&dur=618


----------



## simon phoenix (27. Januar 2013)

Hi,
gibts hier einen im Raum Bochum mit einem aktuellen FRX in l, bei dem man mal kurz Probe sitzen könnte?

Mfg


----------



## Jake_rides (27. Januar 2013)

Oder in Dortmund... ?


----------



## Sasse82 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich kann leider nur Stuttgart anbieten. Aber da könnt ihr auch gleich zu Canyon fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jake_rides (27. Januar 2013)

Och, wenn ich dann gleich so ein paar schicke Fotos von mir und meinem Bike bekäme, dann wäre auch Stuttgart drin


----------



## simdiem (28. Januar 2013)

Heilbronn Torque FRX 2012 M


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Januar 2013)

Heilbronn Torque FRX 2012 in L.


----------



## mssc (28. Januar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ja, siehe Ausstattungsbeschreibung.
> Bremsgriffe: Elixir 7, Sattel vorne: X0 Trail, Sattel hinten, Elixir 7



Ich weiß ja nicht wo man diese Ausstattungsbeschreibung finden kann, aber am 2013er Dropzone sind vorne u. hinten X.0 Trail Sättel verbaut, Hebel sind Elixir 7.


----------



## Jake_rides (28. Januar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo man diese Ausstattungsbeschreibung finden kann, aber am 2013er Dropzone sind vorne u. hinten X.0 Trail Sättel verbaut, Hebel sind Elixir 7.



Also ich seh da auch nichts von "Sattel vorne/Sattel hinten". Da steht nur:
Griffe: Elixir 7
Bremsen: Avid X0 Trail


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Januar 2013)

> Die richtigen Bremspunkte setzt Du mit der Custom-Bremskombi aus großem Vier-Kolben Code Bremssattel vorne und leichtem Elixir Trail Bremssattel hinten.


Verwirrung pur.


----------



## Jake_rides (28. Januar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Verwirrung pur.



Eine Elixir Trail gibts, soweit ich weiß, sowieso nicht, und beim Dropzone steht schlicht und ergreifend nichts über unterschiedliche Bremssättel. Insofern: JA!


----------



## mssc (28. Januar 2013)

Naja, man sollte schon auch zwischen den einzelnen Modellen unterscheiden... 

2013:
Playzone: komplett Elixir 5
Whipzone: vo. Elixir 7 Hebel/Code Sattel; hi. Elixir 7 Hebel/X.0 Trail Sattel
Dropzone: vo. u. hi. Elixir 7 Hebel/X.0 Trail Sattel
Rockzone: vo. Elixir 7 Hebel/Code Sattel; hi. Elixir 7 Hebel/X.0 Trail Sattel
Flashzone: vo. X.0 Hebel/Code Sattel; hi. X.0 Hebel/X.0 Trail Sattel

so.. jetzt alles klar?


----------



## Jake_rides (28. Januar 2013)

Glasklar. Gut, dass es wen gibt, der den Durchblick hat 
So hätte ich jetzt die Ausstattungslisten auch interpretiert. Der ein oder andere Querschläger hat mich aber aus dem Konzept gebracht 



christophersch schrieb:


> Bremsgriffe: Elixir 7, Sattel vorne: X0 Trail, Sattel hinten, Elixir 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (28. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Aufklärung! Ich bin von Fehlern in der Beschreibung ausgegangen - soll ja gelegentlich vorkommen  und habe bei allen Modellen bis auf das Flashzone und Playzone vorne Trail-Sättel und hinten Elixir-Sättel erwartet. Eigentlich ist's mir auch nicht sooo wichtig, weil eine vorhandene Saint montiert wird und die Bremsanlage des FRX ans Trailbike kommt. Code vorne und Trail hinten ist aber auch gut.


----------



## Sasse82 (28. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Och, wenn ich dann gleich so ein paar schicke Fotos von mir und meinem Bike bekäme, dann wäre auch Stuttgart drin



Dann müssten wir aber auch noch über den Preis reden. ;-)


----------



## christophersch (28. Januar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Naja, man sollte schon auch zwischen den einzelnen Modellen unterscheiden...
> 
> 2013:
> Playzone: komplett Elixir 5
> ...



Wenn dem wirklich so is (im Fall des Dropzones), dann stimmt das Bild aber -wiederholt- nicht zum Bike. Unter dem Dropzone ist nämlich ein Bild von einer Elixir 7 eingebettet, auf welcher "Trail" zu lesen ist...


----------



## mssc (28. Januar 2013)

Das Bild zeigt den Sattel einer X.0 Trail... die Bildbeschreibung ist nicht ganz korrekt... aber wenn man genau sein will, dann würde man sicher noch ein paar Dinge finden, die nicht ganz korrekt sind, zB.
- keine Druckpunkteinstellung (gibts nicht bei Elixir 7 Hebeln)
- vorne werden 203er Scheiben verbaut (nicht 200er wie angegeben)
- 2012 wurden teilweise andere Reifen wie am Foto montiert
- die Vorbaulänge wurde beim Dropzone erst mit 35mm angegeben (mittlerweile geändert)
- einstellbare Federvorspannung beim Double Barrel Air?

alles kein Weltuntergang, wie ich finde.. mit etwas Hausverstand und dem Forum klärt sich eigentlich (fast) alles auf...


----------



## rmfausi (28. Januar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> - Boxxer Worldcup: sicher nicht schlecht, allerdings muss ich hier vermutlich noch viel mehr Abstimmungsaufwand hinein stecken, so richtig wohl habe ich mich damit bisher noch nicht gefühlt. Zu nervös und zappelig bei kleinen Schlägen und zu wenig Kontrolle, nicht wirklich fluffig. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass man das alles vernünftig einstellen kann, wenn man sich mehr damit beschäftigt.



Gebe der Gabel noch ein bisschen Einfahrzeit, sie wird mit Sicherheit noch besser werden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Januar 2013)

So, gerade mal meine Vivid Coil R2C 2013 in mein Speedzone geschraubt.

SAG bei 450 Feder und ohne Ausrüstung mit 90 Kilo liegt bei 31% an der Kolbenstange gemessen (Sagometer sagte was von 25-30% glaub ich...)
Denke die 400 Feder wird dann zu schwach sein für meine 90 Kilo ohne Ausrüstung. 
Hab den Dämpfer mal folgendermaßen eingestellt:
Low Speed 3 Klicks
Ending Rebound 4 Klicks 
Beginning Rebound 8 Klicks

Das kam mir so beim kurzen Testen im Keller relativ human vor. Richtig testen mach ich dann nächste Woche in Wildbad 

Mit 10 Klicks Beginning Rebound (wie es in der Basiseinstellung vom Vivid steht) kam der Hinterbau mir zu langsam hoch. Fühlte sich an als ob der schleift und irgendwo hakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

Ja...bei den 90kg glaub ich ist ne 500er schon fast angesagt. Mit Rucksack usw. .kanns schnell mehr werden.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Januar 2013)

Rucksack hab ich nicht. Nur Brace, Helm und Protektorshirt.


----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

Keine Hosen?


----------



## trigger666 (28. Januar 2013)

... und keine Socken


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Januar 2013)

Okay, dann noch 2-3 Kilo für Short, Socken und Schuhe


----------



## Jake_rides (28. Januar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> [...]
> - vorne werden 203er Scheiben verbaut (nicht 200er wie angegeben)
> [...]



Sicher? Ich dachte, die Scheiben wurden von Avid auf 200mm umgestellt. Eine 203er HS1 gibts glaube ich nicht.


----------



## mssc (29. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte, die Scheiben wurden von Avid auf 200mm umgestellt. Eine 203er HS1 gibts glaube ich nicht.


bei mir ist eine 203mm G2CS drauf... und auf einem zweiten Dropzone welches im Forum gepostet wurde, ebenfalls (ich glaube, der Besitzer hatte auch nachgefragt und die Auskunft bekommen, dass generell 203er verbaut werden)
Die Sattelaufnahme auf der Fox 36 ist ja eigentlich auch für 203er Scheiben...


----------



## Jake_rides (29. Januar 2013)

Und hinten ist dann eine HS1 dran? Was für eine überragende Symmetrie.


----------



## mssc (29. Januar 2013)

Jep... siehe meine Fotos..


----------



## _andi_ (29. Januar 2013)

also ich hatte 2x 200mm avid scheiben an meinem dropzone, auch fox 36er. aber 203er scheibe und saint sattel passt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

An meinem 2012 Speedzone waren 200er Avid Scheiben dran. Jetzt sind 203er Shimano Scheiben und 2013er Saint drauf.


----------



## Jake_rides (29. Januar 2013)

Ob 203 oder 200 ist sowieso egal, ist beides PM8. Im Zweifelsfall bau ich vorne ne zweite HS1 dran


----------



## _andi_ (29. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Ob 203 oder 200 ist sowieso egal, ist beides PM8. Im Zweifelsfall bau ich vorne ne zweite HS1 dran



so ganz egal ist das nicht. z.b. am frx hinterbau kannst nur mit distanzscheiben eine 203er scheibe einbaun. hab auch gehofft nen adapter gefunden zu haben, der 203er direkt aufnimmt, aber angeblich gibts sowas tatsächlich nicht.
ich denk mal canyon hält den standard am hinterbau nicht richtig ein, sonst würden die adapter ja passen. oder der standard ist gar kein offizieller und canyon braucht sich net dran zu halten. ka wie das genau ist, aber passt leider net ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab für 203er Scheiben keine Distanzscheiben benötigt. Lediglich die, die bereits vorher für die Code/Elexir dran waren. Kannst du in meinen Bildern sehen. Ist ne 2013er Saint mit 203er IceTech Scheiben.


----------



## mssc (29. Januar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> also ich hatte 2x 200mm avid scheiben an meinem dropzone, auch fox 36er. aber 203er scheibe und saint sattel passt auch.



am 2012er Rockzone hab ich auch 200er HS1 vo. u. hi. gehabt.. am 2013er Dropzone eben nicht mehr...


----------



## _andi_ (29. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Also ich hab für 203er Scheiben keine Distanzscheiben benötigt. Lediglich die, die bereits vorher für die Code/Elexir dran waren. Kannst du in meinen Bildern sehen. Ist ne 2013er Saint mit 203er IceTech Scheiben.



vielleicht schau ich die falschen bilder an ... aber was ich da seh ist ein 180er formula adapter mit einigen distanzscheiben 

ich würd gern eine lösung haben komplett ohne distanzscheiben.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Komplett ohne Scheiben gibt es nicht. Nur auf 200. Und da direkt von Shimano auch nicht. Gibt den Margura M26 Adapter auf 200. Dann müßte eine 1,5er Scheibe drunter... Den hab ich auch verbaut. Hab gerade gesehen sind die falschen Bilder die ich drin hab, sorry.


----------



## _andi_ (29. Januar 2013)

dann sind wir ja einer meinung


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Wobei die 1,5er Scheiben beim Magura nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (29. Januar 2013)

du hast doch mehrfach behauptet mit dem magura26 würde es bei dir ohne scheiben gehen...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Ja hab ich. Aber leider bin ich nicht ohne Fehler... Aber wie ich von mehreren gelernt habe (glaub auch von dir...) ist ein Unterlegen mit so dünnen Scheiben kein "tricksen" und völlig normal. Ich muss das heute zu Hause nochmal checken und mach neue Photos mit dem anderen Adapter. Dann seht ihr wie es bei mir funktioniert.

Wolltest du nicht eigentlich nicht mehr auf meine Post antworten?!? Freut mich aber trotzdem.


----------



## _andi_ (29. Januar 2013)

ne verkehrt is da nix dran, sogar die bei canyon in der werkstatt haben mir direkt gesagt, dass ich das tun sollte, weil da keine 203 adapter passen werden direkt (nur inoffiziell)


----------



## othu (29. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht eigentlich nicht mehr auf meine Post antworten?!? Freut mich aber trotzdem.




Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass ich auf dumme (weil stinkfaule) Fragen nicht mehr antworte. Und dabei bleibt es auch.
Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Dankeschön, wünsche ich dir auch. 

Bilder mach ich heute Abend. Dann könnt ihr mir sagen ob das normale Unterlegscheiben sind oder nicht  Für mich funktioniert es zumindest sehr gut


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

So, neues Bild ist drin. Hab ne kleine Unterlegscheibe benutzt.

Noch mal ne Frage wegen meinem Vivid R2C. Hab da ja ne 450er Feder drin. Hab mich gerade nochmal draufgesetzt und den SAG mit voller Montur gemessen. Kam 3 von 8cm der Kolbenstange im Sitzen bei raus. Sind also knapp 37,5% SAG. Allerdings hab ich die Druck- und Zugstufen Einstellungen alle nicht auf ganz offen gehabt, sondern so eingestellt, wie ich das Basis-Setup haben wollte. Ist das jetzt falsch oder brauche ich ne 500er Feder?

Würde meine 500x3,25 Fox Feder passen?!? Die Rock Shox hat ja 450x3...

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (29. Januar 2013)

Hübsche Konstruktion


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Wo liegt deiner Meinung nach das Problem?


----------



## othu (29. Januar 2013)

Hab ich schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben: es sieht bescheiden aus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Okay, aber besser als ohne Saint zu fahren. Außerdem kommt es mir nicht nur aufs Aussehen an. Und erst recht nicht beim Adapter der Bremse. 

Wie sieht es denn bei dir aus?!?


----------



## christophersch (29. Januar 2013)

Canyon bekommt Unterstützung!

http://blog.canyon.com/?p=8778

das bin ich mal sehr gespannt, wie sich die Bikes verändern und was evtl noch dazu kommt. SS Fully? neuer Dirtjumper?


----------



## Niklas0 (29. Januar 2013)

Muss ja ein Dirt Jumper bzw Slopestyler hinzukommen. Thomas Genon fährt ja nicht mit dem Downhiller auf Dirt Jump Contests


----------



## Jogi (29. Januar 2013)

Ein Enduro/FR HT wär nicht schlecht. Das fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Januar 2013)

1. Du hast 76mm Hub, also musst du die 30mm damit verrechnen und nicht mit 80mm

2. Druck-/ Zugstufe haben nichts mit dem SAG zu tun!

3. Misst man den SAG im Stehen.





S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> So, neues Bild ist drin. Hab ne kleine Unterlegscheibe benutzt.
> 
> Noch mal ne Frage wegen meinem Vivid R2C. Hab da ja ne 450er Feder drin. Hab mich gerade nochmal draufgesetzt und den SAG mit voller Montur gemessen. Kam 3 von 8cm der Kolbenstange im Sitzen bei raus. Sind also knapp 37,5% SAG. Allerdings hab ich die Druck- und Zugstufen Einstellungen alle nicht auf ganz offen gehabt, sondern so eingestellt, wie ich das Basis-Setup haben wollte. Ist das jetzt falsch oder brauche ich ne 500er Feder?
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Dann hab ich ca. 32% SAG. Hab noch mal im Stehen gemessen mit voller Montur. Danke!


----------



## christophersch (29. Januar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Muss ja ein Dirt Jumper bzw Slopestyler hinzukommen. Thomas Genon fährt ja nicht mit dem Downhiller auf Dirt Jump Contests



Erstmal wird er sicherlich das Stitched fahren. Ich bin ein großer Fan davon. Das muss sich vor den wenigsten DJ Bikes verstecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (29. Januar 2013)

Was wiegst du denn mit kompletter Montur? Und warum misst du nicht von Dämpferauge zu Dämpferauge? Das ist nicht so fehleranfällig.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Januar 2013)

In kompletter Montur so etwa 95 Kilo. Von Auge zu Auge messen müßte mir ja jemand bei helfen. War aber Gestern keiner da.


----------



## christophersch (30. Januar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich: hängt das nicht an den großen Nagel. Wenn sich das Bike gut anfühlt, ihr nicht hart durchschlägt oder nur im Anfang/Mittel-Bereich des Federwegs seid, dann ist doch gut.

Ein paar Prozent mehr oder weniger machen das Bike mMn nicht viel schlechter. Die genaue Prozentanzeige dient eher dem Unterbewusstsein und lenkt von eigentlichen fahren ab.


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Januar 2013)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht.
Abgesehen davon, kommt es auch immer auf den eigenen Fahrstil an.
Wenn man wenig aus kurven heraus pusht und wenig große sprünge nimmt, dann kann man zb. locker ne nummer weicher fahren als jemand der einen sehr aktiv Fahrstil hat.
Genauso ist es, wenn man eher langsam unterwegs ist.
Da nimmt man lieber ne nummer weicher, da das Risiko eines Durchschlags, durch einen "dicken" Brocken den man Vollgas nimmt, dann recht überschaubar ist. So ist man "bequemer" unterwegs als mit nem Fahrwerk das härter abgestimmt ist für den activ rider 
Und am wichtigsten ist das "fühle ich mich wohl auf dem Bock" Gefühl!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Januar 2013)

Das teste ich nächste Woche 

Beim Van hat ich ne 500er und jetzt ne 450er Feder.


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Januar 2013)

> Ganz ehrlich: hängt das nicht an den großen Nagel.


Schon klar. 
Bevor ich mir aber 3 verschiedene Federn kaufe, rechne ich lieber und frage Erfahrungswerte ab. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit so gleich den eigenen Federhärte-Hotspot zu treffen ist etwas höher. 

Zumindest habe ich jetzt schon rausbekommen, dass der Spring-Calculator etwas zu weiche Federhärten ausspuckt und man lieber härter kauft.

Spring Calculator empfiehlt eine 400er Feder, S.Tschuschke hat aber schon mit einer 450er 33% Sag. Da ich es etwas straffer mag, kann ich also gleich zwei Stufen härter kaufen.


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Januar 2013)

Dann muss man nur noch glück haben und ne stahlfeder bekommen die keine große toleranz hat.
Also ich komme bei ebenfalls 95kg mit kleidung etc gut mit der 450er ti feder klar.
400 ginge bei softer fahrweise auch aber ich pushe gern etc. Da würde die bei mir nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Sasse82 (30. Januar 2013)

Ein klein wenig Off-Topic zwischendurch, damit die Vorfreude auf die Saison 2013 nicht flöten geht. ;-)

Das ist mein Video vom Urlaub in Livigno letztes Jahr, das habe ich heute endlich mal fertig bekommen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH1c3u6R5Uc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Januar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schon klar.
> Bevor ich mir aber 3 verschiedene Federn kaufe, rechne ich lieber und frage Erfahrungswerte ab. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit so gleich den eigenen Federhärte-Hotspot zu treffen ist etwas höher.
> 
> Zumindest habe ich jetzt schon rausbekommen, dass der Spring-Calculator etwas zu weiche Federhärten ausspuckt und man lieber härter kauft.
> ...



Ja, das hat der Rechner bei mir ausgespuckt. Also eine 400er. Hab mir dann aber erstmal die 450er montiert um zu gucken, da ich vorher beim Van eine 500er gefahren bin und nicht gleich so viel weicher fahren wollte. Denke die 450er wird passen, sonst kommt wieder ne 500er rein.

Die 500X3,25 kann ich nicht im Vivid R2C fahren, oder? Da ist ja eine 450X3 drin. Das passt dann nicht denke ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (31. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja, das hat der Rechner bei mir ausgespuckt. Also eine 400er. Hab mir dann aber erstmal die 450er montiert um zu gucken, da ich vorher beim Van eine 500er gefahren bin und nicht gleich so viel weicher fahren wollte. Denke die 450er wird passen, sonst kommt wieder ne 500er rein.
> 
> Die 500X3,25 kann ich nicht im Vivid R2C fahren, oder? Da ist ja eine 450X3 drin. Das passt dann nicht denke ich...



Das passt vom Innendurchmesser der Federn nicht. RS Federn haben einen größeren Duchmesser als die von Fox. Genauso wie man eine Fox Feder nicht auf dem CCDB fahren kann. CCDB größerer Innendurchmesser. Fox Feder zu eng.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Januar 2013)

Besten Dank. Hab mir schon fast sowas gedacht.


----------



## der_erce (31. Januar 2013)

Beim 2012er FRX ist der Sattelklemmendurchmesser innen 31.8mm oder ? Laut Datenblatt passen 30.9mm Sattelstützen rein. Mit nem knappen halben Millimeter Wanddurchmesser sollte das hinkommen oder sinds doch 34.9mm??

Edit: nen halber mm is schon arg wenig.


----------



## dia-mandt (31. Januar 2013)

34,9


----------



## der_erce (31. Januar 2013)

Merci


----------



## Mithras (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemend Lust meinen nur 1x montierten ungefahrenen Spank Spike Evo 777 mit 5mm Rise in blau gegen seinen ebenfalls neuwertigen ebenfalls blauen 777 mit 15mm Rise zu tauschen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (1. Februar 2013)

falls sich einer n tourenrad aufbauen will sollte er mal hier gucken: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...am-2010-fast-neu-noch-uber-20-monate-garantie

die teile gibts auch einzeln


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mir die Huber bushings besorgen, in deren Kontaktformular werden vier Maße verlangt:
http://huber-bushings.com/kontakt/

Lagerdurchmesser
Einbaumaß 1 und 2
Bolzendurchmesser

Der Bolzendurchmesser ist ja 8, oder?
Die Buchsen beim FRX haben ja 8mm x 22,2mm.
Wie sind denn die Einbaumaße 1 und 2? Hab keinen Messschieber zu Hause. Sind die bei allen FRX 2012 gleich? Oder muss ich mir einen kaufen und dann selber messen?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MoPe. (1. Februar 2013)

Hi,
Das mit 8x22.2 stimmt so. Die Einbaubreite sind dabei die 22,2, also hab gemessene 22,15, müsste also hinkommen.
Es sollte aber auch reichen, wenn du den Rahmen und den Dämpfer angibst, er weiß dann welche Buchsen du benötigst, war zumindest bei mir so.
Gruß


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Februar 2013)

Okay danke. Hab ihm das auch so bereits geschrieben. Mal sehen wann ich dann ne Info bekomme.

Lohnen sich die 3-teiligen oder reichen die 2-teiligen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2013)

Da ich im Moment gerade zu nichts komme, schleppe ich mal noch 2 alte Sachen mit...



Sasse82 schrieb:


> Boxxer Worldcup: sicher nicht schlecht, allerdings muss ich hier vermutlich noch viel mehr Abstimmungsaufwand hinein stecken, so richtig wohl habe ich mich damit bisher noch nicht gefühlt. Zu nervös und zappelig bei kleinen Schlägen und zu wenig Kontrolle, nicht wirklich fluffig. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass man das alles vernünftig einstellen kann, wenn man sich mehr damit beschäftigt.


Gerade bei der WC, die von Haus aus etwas hakeliger arbeitet als die Coil Modelle (bei Lyrik und Totem fand ich den Unterschied nie so krass...!), ist es wichtig, dass die Schmierung optimal ist! D. h. im Casting am besten Motoröl und davon auc etwas mehr als original vorgegeben. Auf der Dämpfungsseite nicht allzu viel mehr, da du sonst die Progression der Gabel zu sehr erhöhst oder gar verhinderst, dass die Gabel bis Anschlag durchfedern kann. Bei der Lyrik fülle ich 20-25ml statt der werksseitigen 15ml ein, auf der Federseite 30-35ml, da dort erstens das Standrohr-Volumen nicht zum Tauchrohr hin abgedichtet ist und zweitens dadurch auch Öl zur Feder hoch gedrückt wird und dort hängen bleiben kann.
Weiterer Punkt: Staubdichtungen auf der Innenseite fetten. Dafür soll sich "PM600" besonders eignen. Ich habe das selbst noch nicht getestet, weil ich derzeit noch etwas anderes verwende (Judy Butter, verdünnt mit Schmieröl), aber nach dem, was man so liest, ist es besser geeignet als Judy Butter pur und man kann sich dann das Gepansche sparen...

Noch ein Tipp, generell für Luft-Gabeln: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Luftgabeln sich besser fahren, wenn man den Luftdruck eher etwas niedriger einstellt und dafür die Druckstufendämpfung etwas mehr reindreht. Durch den niedrigeren Druck spricht sie i. d. R. etwas sensibler an und die Druckstufen verhindern Wegsacken sowie Durchschlagen - so lange das Verhältnis jeweils passt  Gerade bei der Mission Control funktioniert diese Vorgehensweise normal recht gut, bei einfacheren Dämpfungen geht das nicht so einfach.




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bevorzugt ihr eher dickere oder dünnere Griffe? Wo liegen da die Vor- und Nachteile? Kann man das überhaupt so verallgemeinern?


Das ist eine SEHR individuelle Sache... ich persönlich habe nicht sehr große Hände, bevorzuge aber dicke Griffe (ODI Rogue, Lizard Skins Northshore, Sunline Modelle in "thick"...), da mir damit bei so Sachen wie einem ganzen Tag Bikepark-Geschrabbel die Hände nicht so weh tun und auch nicht so schnell ermüden, was ich dann vor allem am Bremsfinger effektiv zu spüren bekomme (gegen Ende des Tages kaum noch Gefühl beim Bremsen). Ich bin da aber auch ein Bisschen empfindlich, da ich einen motorischen "Defekt" habe, der sich u. a. die rechte Hand betrifft... links ist das Problem lange nicht so stark. Ich habe Kumpels, die in etwa gleich große Hände wie ich haben, die mit meinen Griffen nicht vernünftig fahren könnten...! Also da hilft wohl nur Ausprobieren. Die ODI Rogue kann ich dir da nur empfehlen, die sind nicht nur dick, sondern auch schön weich (exzellente Dämpfung) und sehr griffig. Nebenbei halten sie auch deutlich länger als 08/15-Standard Lock-on Griffe.




der_erce schrieb:


> Beim 2012er FRX ist der Sattelklemmendurchmesser innen 31.8mm oder ? Laut Datenblatt passen 30.9mm Sattelstützen rein. Mit nem knappen halben Millimeter Wanddurchmesser sollte das hinkommen oder sinds doch 34.9mm??


simdiem hatte wegen genau der Frage mal extra für mich love ein Foto gemacht, das alle Infos dazu zusammenfasst:








S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir die Huber bushings besorgen, in deren Kontaktformular werden vier Maße verlangt:
> http://huber-bushings.com/kontakt/
> 
> Lagerdurchmesser
> ...


Alles, was du an Maßangaben brauchst ist: Rock Shox Vivid (er weiß dann, welchen Innendurchmesser du brauchst) / 22,2mm (bei beiden Dämpferaugen) / 8mm Bolzen.

EDIT: die 3-teiligen gibt es in der (geringen) Einbaubreite des FRX nicht...


----------



## der_erce (1. Februar 2013)

Erstaunlich was man alles nicht weiß! Das steht da wirklich da hinten drauf? Dank dir vielmals


----------



## Jake_rides (1. Februar 2013)

Was meint ihr, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich die Fox 36 Van aus dem '13er Dropzone einigermaßen zügig loswerde, wenn ich sie ungefahren ausbaue?
Dachte so an 800 (VHB)


----------



## simdiem (1. Februar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich die Fox 36 Van aus dem '13er Dropzone einigermaßen zügig loswerde, wenn ich sie ungefahren ausbaue?
> Dachte so an 800 (VHB)



Also 800 kannst du probieren, wirst sie aber dafür wahrscheinlich nicht losbekommen. Ich schätze eher auf 500-600 Euro, wenn du Glück hast. Ist aber auch nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Jake_rides (1. Februar 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Also 800 kannst du probieren, wirst sie aber dafür wahrscheinlich nicht losbekommen. Ich schätze eher auf 500-600 Euro, wenn du Glück hast. Ist aber auch nur meine Meinung...



Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Neu kostet die immerhin ~1000.
Danke für die Einschätzung! Weitere sind willkommen


----------



## Nduro (1. Februar 2013)

Mal ein lob an Canyon, nachdem sich hier ja über den Service viel beschwert wird. Bestimmt auch häufig zurecht.

Mein Zug der versenkbaren Sattelstütze ist mir nach nur 4 Monaten Gebrauch gerissen. Zunächst wollte ich ihn selbst wechseln, dann kam ich auf die Idee diese mal bei Canyon einzuschicken. 

Mit dem Ergebnis nach nur knapp einer Woche ein komplett neue Stütze zu haben. Ohne Rückfragen und sonstiges. 

Ich finde es Top. Und freue mich.



Und ich weiß Bein Händler wäre das sicher auch gegangen. Dennoch der Zeitraum und die Bearbeitung könnte in diesem Fall nicht besser sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Februar 2013)

Buchsen sind bestellteben mit telefoniert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Erstaunlich was man alles nicht weiß! Das steht da wirklich da hinten drauf? Dank dir vielmals


Jepp, also auf meinen Canyon Klemmen stand das bisher immer drauf  Hättest also sogar "spicken" können  ...bringt nur nix, wenn man nicht weiß, dass es da steht 




Jake_rides schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich die Fox 36 Van aus dem '13er Dropzone einigermaßen zügig loswerde, wenn ich sie ungefahren ausbaue?
> Dachte so an 800 (VHB)


Das Fox Zeug ist ja beliebt wie sonstwas, vor allem mit Kawaschima-Blingbling  Ich denke, dass du die für ~650 loswerden kannst. Je schneller es gehen muss, desto eher musst du halt Abstriche beim Preis machen...


----------



## Jake_rides (1. Februar 2013)

Also mir wäre eigentlich nur wichtig, dass ich damit eine Totem finanziert kriege 
Muss ja auch nicht innerhalb von 'ner Woche weg sein, aber so 14 Tage wäre schon gut.


----------



## Sasse82 (1. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gerade bei der WC, die von Haus aus etwas hakeliger arbeitet als die Coil Modelle (bei Lyrik und Totem fand ich den Unterschied nie so krass...!), ist es wichtig, dass die Schmierung optimal ist! D. h. im Casting am besten Motoröl und davon auc etwas mehr als original vorgegeben. Auf der Dämpfungsseite nicht allzu viel mehr, da du sonst die Progression der Gabel zu sehr erhöhst oder gar verhinderst, dass die Gabel bis Anschlag durchfedern kann. Bei der Lyrik fülle ich 20-25ml statt der werksseitigen 15ml ein, auf der Federseite 30-35ml, da dort erstens das Standrohr-Volumen nicht zum Tauchrohr hin abgedichtet ist und zweitens dadurch auch Öl zur Feder hoch gedrückt wird und dort hängen bleiben kann.
> Weiterer Punkt: Staubdichtungen auf der Innenseite fetten. Dafür soll sich "PM600" besonders eignen. Ich habe das selbst noch nicht getestet, weil ich derzeit noch etwas anderes verwende (Judy Butter, verdünnt mit Schmieröl), aber nach dem, was man so liest, ist es besser geeignet als Judy Butter pur und man kann sich dann das Gepansche sparen...



Danke für die Tipps, ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, wie viel Wissen manche hier haben. (weswegen ich übrigens auch ursprünglich dachte, dass du entsprechend viel Erfahrung und Können auf dem Bike hast und Bad Wildbad daher kein Problem darstellen müsste ;-) )

Am Öl werde ich zunächst ehrlich gesagt nichts machen, ich habe noch nie eine Federgabel zerlegt und ich werde erst mal schauen wie gut ich ohne Modifikationen damit klar komme bevor ich mich an dieses "Abenteuer" wage. Aber ich werde es im Hinterkopf behalten.

Den Tipp mit den Staubdichtungen werde ich mir mal anschauen, sofern ich PM600 irgendwo auftreiben kann. Reicht es denn aus, wenn ich das Fett äußerlich zwischen Standrohr und Dichtring anbringe und ein paar mal einfedere damit ich das Fett dazwischen bekomme? Sonst müsste ich die Gabel ja auch wieder zerlegen.

Das Setup bezüglich Luftdruck und Druckstufe habe ich inzwischen auch grob hin zu deiner Empfehlung geändert.
Ich habe einfach mal diese Einstellungen von einem "Profi" für die 2012er Version ausprobiert: http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/2012-rockshox-boxxer-world-cup-fork-review/
Die Druckstufe ist hier schon fast komplett auf Anschlag. Fühlt sich soweit auf den Bordsteinkanten-Trails vor meiner Haustür ganz gut an. 
Hoffentlich komme ich bald auch endlich mal dazu sie richtig auszuprobieren.


----------



## Jake_rides (1. Februar 2013)

Kann ich die Schaftlänge der Fox im Dropzone irgendwie schon vor dem Kauf herausfinden (z. B durch eine Anfrage an Canyon) ? Hat zufällig schon mal jemand gemessen?

Noch eine Frage zur Größe: steht M bei ca. 1,85/1,86 (könnte mehr sein, ich messe nochmal genau nach) noch zur Debatte, oder ist da L auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl? Ich befrage natürlich nochmal das Canyon-Orakel auf der Website, aber die Korrektheit ist da ja auch nicht unbedingt gegeben.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sasse82 (1. Februar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zur Größe: steht M bei ca. 1,85/1,86 (könnte mehr sein, ich messe nochmal genau nach) noch zur Debatte, oder ist da L auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl? Ich ....



Mir wurde von der Hotline bei 182 gesagt, dass ich bei "Anfang L" liege.
Meine erste Runde auf dem Rockzone war okay, ob ich mich auf L richtig wohl fühle kann ich aber erst nach dem ersten Einsatz im Park beurteilen.


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Februar 2013)

Behalte die Van. Das ist eine verdammt gute Gabel!
Wenn du schon etwas ändern willst, tausch lieber den CC DoubleBarrel gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## luxaltera (2. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Also ich hab für 203er Scheiben keine Distanzscheiben benötigt. Lediglich die, die bereits vorher für die Code/Elexir dran waren. Kannst du in meinen Bildern sehen. Ist ne 2013er Saint mit 203er IceTech Scheiben.



Bei mir genauso.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Buchsen sind bestellteben mit telefoniert.



Hast du nur die Buchsen bestellt oder auch die Gleitlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Februar 2013)

Gibt's ja nur beides zusammen. Hab mir noch die Ersatzgleitlager dazu bestellt. Also Buchsen zwei und Gleitlager fünf.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Februar 2013)

Du kannst das auch einzeln ordern.
Musst nicht buchsen und lager bestellen. Daher die frage.
Hast du das werkzeug zum auspressen auch bestellt?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Februar 2013)

Das hab ich schon. Hab ja diese Woche erst den neuen Dämpfer montiert. Da wusste ich von den "besseren" Buchsen noch nichts.


----------



## simdiem (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch: Und zwar geht es um einen Park LRS für mein FRX für die neue Saison. Genauer gesagt geht es um die Felgenfarbe. Es soll die Spank Spike Evo 35 werden und zwar entweder in schwarz oder in blau. 

Wie eine schwarze Felge an meinem FRX aussieht, weiß ich, da mein letzter Park LRS eine schwarze Felge hatte. 

Mich interessiert die Variante mit blau. Da ich ehrlich gesagt es mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann und zugegebenermaßen mit Photoshop absolut gar nicht umgehen kann, wollte ich fragen, ob sich jemand von euch dazu bereit erklären würde, die blaue Spank Felge (nur die Farbe) in ein Photo von meinem FRX einzufügen???

Das ganz muss nicht perfekt sein, oder professionell retouchiert oder was weiß ich, sondern einfach nur reingeklatscht, sodass ich mir einen Eindruck davon machen kann. 

Ich bin für jede Antwort von euch dankbar!! 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!

Simon


Als Bild würden sich folgende beiden anbieten:

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/6o/s2/6os256ay1m1x/large_IMG_20120803_182416.jpg?0

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/rf/zm/rfzm1k0p0wb7/large_IMG_20120803_182456.jpg?0

Falls diese vom Aufnahmewinkel ungeeingnet sind, mache ich gerne ein geeigneteres!

Bei der Felge handelt es sich um folgende:
http://images.fahrrad.de/products/S...700].jpg?forceSize=true&forceAspectRatio=true


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Februar 2013)

Ok, weil ohne das werkzeug wird es schwer die alten gleitlager vom dämpfer zu "trennen".
Und die neuen in den dämpfer einpressen wäre auch nicht viel einfacher


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Februar 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich bin für jede Antwort von euch dankbar!!
> 
> http://images.fahrrad.de/products/S...700].jpg?forceSize=true&forceAspectRatio=true



Ich schau später mal was ich machen kann.
Ich denke das einfachste wird es sein die Farbe der Subrosa dem blau anzugleichen, wenn es dir nur auf die Farbe und nicht die restliche Optik ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (2. Februar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich schau später mal was ich machen kann.
> Ich denke das einfachste wird es sein die Farbe der Subrosa dem blau anzugleichen, wenn es dir nur auf die Farbe und nicht die restliche Optik ankommt.



Hey,

super, ich danke dir!  Ganz genau, es geht nur um die Farbe. Nicht um die Optik der Felge oder den Spike Schriftzug. Nur damit ich abwägen kann, ob das Blau überhaupt zu dem restlichen Bike passen würde. Wenn ich mich für das Blau entscheiden würde, würden in den LRS auch schwarze Speichen und die goldenen Naben eingebaut werden. Von daher geht es wiklich nur um die Felgenfarbe!

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## JulianM. (2. Februar 2013)

habs kurz gemacht, aber am hinteren reifen hab ich geschlampt und die reflexionen hab ich nicht hinbekommen 
verlass dich demnach lieber aus sasses


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Februar 2013)

Hier meine Version:





Genau den richtigen Farbton zu treffen, den die Felgen bei den Lichtverhältnissen der Aufnahme gehabt hätten ist natürlich unmöglich. Aber ich denke es vermittelt einen ganz guten Eindruck in welche Richtung es geht.
Meine Meinung: Ich würde es nicht machen, die Kombination mit den in Gold eloxierten Teilen passt einfach nicht.


----------



## JulianM. (2. Februar 2013)

haha sieht um einiges besser aus als mein fabrikat  
würde die farbe aber auch nicht nehmen.
bin mal wieder raus hier


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde die kombi aus blau und gold geht garnicht.
Sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.


----------



## mssc (2. Februar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Kann ich die Schaftlänge der Fox im Dropzone irgendwie schon vor dem Kauf herausfinden (z. B durch eine Anfrage an Canyon) ? Hat zufällig schon mal jemand gemessen?



Bei Größe L hat sie ca. 190mm Schaftlänge, bei M müsste sie theoretisch 180 und bei S 165mm haben.


----------



## Jake_rides (2. Februar 2013)

Hast du selber gemessen? Wie auch immer, damit kann ich arbeiten.
Danke


----------



## christophersch (2. Februar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Behalte die Van. Das ist eine verdammt gute Gabel!
> Wenn du schon etwas ändern willst, tausch lieber den CC DoubleBarrel gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer.



Sehe ich genauso. Die Fox ist eine Klasse Gabel. Tuning Bedarf besteht da eher an anderer Seite. Zumal die Totem mMn nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand ist.


----------



## Jake_rides (2. Februar 2013)

Ich mag Luft des vom Setup her und Service bei Fox ist ja so eine Sache für sich, wenn man der Propaganda glauben schenken darf 
Dass  die Totem "outdated" ist, wäre mir jetzt nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Aber ich zähle als jemand aus der Grauzone zwischen Anfänger und Fortgeschrittenem eher zu den Ahnungslosen 
Dann muss ich mich wohl mit diesem goldenen Dingsda anfreunden, oder?


----------



## mssc (2. Februar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Hast du selber gemessen? Wie auch immer, damit kann ich arbeiten.
> Danke



Jep, selber gemessen.. hab heut alles zerlegt.. wenn du sonst irgendwelche Maße brauchst, einfach melden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jake_rides (2. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Jep, selber gemessen.. hab heut alles zerlegt.. wenn du sonst irgendwelche Maße brauchst, einfach melden..



Du bist der Beste


----------



## simdiem (2. Februar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hier meine Version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,

vielen vielen Dank!! Also das ist echt verrückt, was man mit so einem Programm alles anstellen kann. Falls ich es umsetzen sollte, dann wären die Naben auf jeden Fall auch in Gold. Sonst hätten die Laufräder ja farblich gar keinen Bezug mehr zu dem Rest vom Rad. 

Und zur offiziellen Erheiterung noch meine großartige Paint-Version ^^




Also mal abgesehen davon, dass die Felge schrecklich viele Dellen hat  findet ihr die Farbkombi immer noch so grausig? 

Viele Grüße
und danke dir nochmals @Sasse82


----------



## christophersch (2. Februar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Ich mag Luft des vom Setup her und Service bei Fox sind ja so eine Sache für sich, wenn man der Propaganda glauben schenken darf
> Dass  die Totem "outdated" ist, wäre mir jetzt nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Aber ich zähle als jemand aus der Grauzone zwischen Anfänger und Fortgeschrittenem eher zu den Ahnungslosen
> Dann muss ich mich wohl mit diesem goldenen Dingsda anfreunden, oder?



Die Service Intervalle, die überall vorgeschrieben werden, würde ich nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Und davon würde ich meine Wahl nicht abhängig machen. Wenn du die Gabel normal pflegst, reicht mMn ein Service alle 1,5 Jahre. Dazwischen dann ein kleiner Service mit Öl/Dichtungswechsel und fertig. Und das bleibt dir bei einer Totem auch nicht erspart...

Wenn du die richtige Federrate hast, brauchst du auch nicht den Luft-Vorteil, da du die Gabel über Druckstufe und Zugstufe ausreichend an die unterschiedlichen Strecken etc. einstellen kannst.

Wenn Luft, dann würde (zumindest Ich  ) die 36 Float Factory 180 nehmen.

Kashima brauchst du sonst nicht. Wenn du besseres Ansprechverhalten möchtest, würde ich mal über diese SKF Dichtungen nachdenken.


----------



## Nill (3. Februar 2013)

hier mal was zum thema: Blau und Orange - steckt aber viel Liebe zum Detail drin.

Zwar kein Canyon, doch das Eloxal Massaker kann sich sehen lassen  
Auch wenn es mein Geschmack nicht ganz trifft.


----------



## der_erce (3. Februar 2013)

@simdiem ich finds fast schon zu extrem. Ich könnt mir vorstellen dass weiße 35er richtig geil kommen würden. Goldene Naben, goldene Nippel, schwarze Speichen. Evtl nen weißen oder goldenen Lenker noch.
Hab das Konzept jetzt an meinem vor und meine Silbernen Spank 35 sind grad aus Polen auf dem Weg  Lenker, Naben und Nippel in Rot. Bei Wippe und Kleinteilen muss ich noch überlegen. 
Aber das Blau ist meiner Meinung zu heavy, obwohl es seinen Reiz hat auf dem Bild.


----------



## Jogi (3. Februar 2013)

@simdiem
Mein erster Gedanke waren auch weiße Spikes, passend zum weißen Rahmen. Mein zweiter Gedanke, ein wenig weiter gesponnen:
Vorne, als Kontrast zur schwarzen Gabel eine weiße Felge und hinten eine schwarze, als Kontrast zum weißen hinterbau


----------



## simdiem (3. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> habs kurz gemacht, aber am hinteren reifen hab ich geschlampt und die reflexionen hab ich nicht hinbekommen
> verlass dich demnach lieber aus sasses



Hey, 
ich habe erst gerade gesehen, dass du dir auch Mühe gemacht hast. Danke dafür 



dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich finde die kombi aus blau und gold geht garnicht.
> Sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.



Ja, irgendwie hast du damit Recht!



Nill schrieb:


> hier mal was zum thema: Blau und Orange - steckt aber viel Liebe zum Detail drin.
> 
> Zwar kein Canyon, doch das Eloxal Massaker kann sich sehen lassen
> Auch wenn es mein Geschmack nicht ganz trifft.


Danke auch dir für deine Recherche. Das Bike ist nicht sooo schlecht. Allerdings passen die Felgen bei Ihm besser dazu, da er die Farbe auch am Lenker nochmals aufgegriffen hat. Das habe ich aber nicht vor.



der_erce schrieb:


> @simdiem ich finds fast schon zu extrem. Ich könnt mir vorstellen dass weiße 35er richtig geil kommen würden. Goldene Naben, goldene Nippel, schwarze Speichen. Evtl nen weißen oder goldenen Lenker noch.
> Hab das Konzept jetzt an meinem vor und meine Silbernen Spank 35 sind grad aus Polen auf dem Weg  Lenker, Naben und Nippel in Rot. Bei Wippe und Kleinteilen muss ich noch überlegen.
> Aber das Blau ist meiner Meinung zu heavy, obwohl es seinen Reiz hat auf dem Bild.



Also weiße Felgen konnte ich mir überhaupt nicht als passend vorstellen. Allerdings habe ich mir mal ein Bild zurechtgebastelt und ich muss sagen, es sieht echt erstaunlicherweise sehr sehr geil aus. Das hätte ich so nie erwartet. Danke für die Anregung 



Jogi schrieb:


> @simdiem
> Mein erster Gedanke waren auch weiße Spikes, passend zum weißen Rahmen. Mein zweiter Gedanke, ein wenig weiter gesponnen:
> Vorne, als Kontrast zur schwarzen Gabel eine weiße Felge und hinten eine schwarze, als Kontrast zum weißen hinterbau



Zweifarbige Felgen möchte ich ausschließen. Das denke ich sieht dann zu sehr verbastelt aus. Trotzdem hat mich auch dein Aufruf zu weiß dazu motiviert, ein Bild mit weißen Felgen  zu basteln!

Ich habe jetzt noch 2 Bilder. Einmal mit schwarzen und einmal mit weißen Felgen.
*
Was meint ihr?*










Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Februar 2013)

Mit den weißen siehst auch gut aus.


----------



## JulianM. (3. Februar 2013)

gerne, ich find übrigens das schwarz richtig geil! 
wenn du pech hast beißen sich halt die rahmenfarbe und die weißen felgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (3. Februar 2013)

Felgen schwarz ist das was Du nach 3 Monaten immer noch ansehen kannst.

Weiß ist leider nicht weiß...und wenn sich der Farbton beisst, sieht aus wie ein Assistenzarzt der sich in die Hose gemacht hat. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Februar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, wie viel Wissen manche hier haben. (weswegen ich übrigens auch ursprünglich dachte, dass du entsprechend viel Erfahrung und Können auf dem Bike hast und Bad Wildbad daher kein Problem darstellen müsste ;-) )


Wenn ich fahrtechnisch so fit wäre wie schraubertechnisch wäre traumhaft  Ich habe im Bezug auf mich und einen Bekannten (der in Sachen Bikeparts noch WESENTLICH kranker ist als ich - fährt mittlerweile ein S-Works Demo...) schon mal die Bezeichnung "Teile-Fit****er" an den Kopf geworfen bekommen - da ist aber irgendwie schon was dran 




Sasse82 schrieb:


> Am Öl werde ich zunächst ehrlich gesagt nichts machen, ich habe noch nie eine Federgabel zerlegt und ich werde erst mal schauen wie gut ich ohne Modifikationen damit klar komme bevor ich mich an dieses "Abenteuer" wage. Aber ich werde es im Hinterkopf behalten.
> 
> Den Tipp mit den Staubdichtungen werde ich mir mal anschauen, sofern ich PM600 irgendwo auftreiben kann. Reicht es denn aus, wenn ich das Fett äußerlich zwischen Standrohr und Dichtring anbringe und ein paar mal einfedere damit ich das Fett dazwischen bekomme? Sonst müsste ich die Gabel ja auch wieder zerlegen.


Ganz ehrlich: so lange du das im Originalzustand lässt, wird die Gabel nicht wirklich fluffig laufen...! Außerdem ist das echt nur ein lächerlich geringer Aufwand! Bei der Boxxer kannst du auch einfach die Standrohre aus beiden Brücken rausschrauben und die Gabel auf den Tisch legen (wesentlich einfacher als das Gefummel mit Vorbau/Lenker ab etc. und hinterher das Lagerspiel wieder einstellen), einfacher gehts nicht. Das ist eine Sache von max. 1/2h selbst für einen Anfänger. Und das Schmieren der Dichtungen, was nebenbei bemerkt im Vergleich zur Schmierung im Casting nicht sooo wichtig ist, geht auch nur, wenn du das Casting abziehst.
Überleg's dir... es lohnt sich echt! 




simdiem schrieb:


> Es soll die Spank Spike Evo 35 werden und zwar entweder in schwarz oder in blau.


Nimm schwarz!!! Das blau sieht grauenhaft aus...!  (Aber die Felgenwahl ist superb )




der_erce schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir vorstellen dass weiße 35er richtig geil kommen würden.


Generell finde ich weiße Felgen optisch an weißen Bikes sogar ganz ok (ich mag weiße Parts normal echt nicht), vor allem, wenn auch ne komplett weiße Gabel drin ist. Aber weiße Felgen haben deutliche Nachteile, weil sie lackiert und nicht eloxiert sind. Gerade am Park-LRS kommt es eher mal vor, dass Steine oder sonstiges Gerümpel dagegen fliegt, da platzt der weiße Lack sehr leicht ab und das sieht dann echt total verkorkst aus. Ein Kumpel hat an seinem Torque weiße Subrosa und die sehen schon total zerhackt aus...! Nebenbei sind die Felgen in elox leichter 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Felgen schwarz ist das was Du nach 3 Monaten immer noch ansehen kannst.







dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ok, weil ohne das werkzeug wird es schwer die alten gleitlager vom dämpfer zu "trennen".
> Und die neuen in den dämpfer einpressen wäre auch nicht viel einfacher


Ich habe das mal mit einem Schraubstock, einer Nuss (die genau in die Gleithülse passte) und einem Hammer gemacht - war aber ein ziemlicher Act, da die Teile ordentlich stramm sitzen. Das Werkzeug vom Hern Huber funktioniert astrein, kann ich nur empfehlen 




christophersch schrieb:


> Die Fox ist eine Klasse Gabel.


Da hast du recht.



christophersch schrieb:


> Zumal die Totem mMn nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand ist.


Das ist allerdings Blödsinn. Oder kannst du die Aussage irgendwie begründen? 
Das hat jetzt gar nix mit dem ewigen Fox vs. RS zu tun... ich mag die Totem auch nicht besonders. Aber mit "aktuellem Stand" hat das nichts zu tun...




christophersch schrieb:


> Wenn du die Gabel normal pflegst, reicht mMn ein Service alle 1,5 Jahre. Dazwischen dann ein kleiner Service mit Öl/Dichtungswechsel und fertig.


Also bei meinen Gabeln mache ich etwa 1-2 mal pro Jahr einen Schmierölwechsel, je nach Benutzung (Menge und Bedingungen). Die Dichtungen kann man normal DEUTLICH länger fahren (so lange sie keine Ausfallerscheinungen zeigen). Bei Fox mag es sein, dass die Dichtungen öfters gewechselt werden müssen, das ist eh eine große Schwachstelle der Gabeln. Deshalb muss bei denen auch das Schmieröl öfters gewechselt werden, weil viel schneller Schmutz in die Gabel kommt. Das sehe ich sehr gut bei der 36er Talas meiner Freundin, die VIEL weniger fährt als ich und bei der das Schmieröl immer schon nach ein paar Monaten aussieht wie Klärschlamm...! Aber bei meinen Manitou und RS Gabeln reicht bei normaler Benutzung 1 Ölwechsel pro Jahr völlig aus. Mein Lyrik Casting ist von 2007 und da musste ich bisher 1 mal die Dichtungen wechseln, die Nixon im Hardtail ist von 2008 und da sind noch die originalen drin, weil sie einfach noch einwandfrei sind.


----------



## Jogi (3. Februar 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> ...
> *
> Was meint ihr?*
> ...
> ...



Die weißen sehen sehr edel aus, die schwarzen sind eher dezent. 
Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht einen weißen Park-LRS für mein FRX zu holen. Das könnte sich aber zu sehr mit dem schwarz-blauen Rahmen beißen. Blaue Felgen will ich auf keinen Fall, das ist mir dann zu viel des Guten. Das wird dann auch auf schwarz rauslaufen.


----------



## Sasse82 (3. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: so lange du das im Originalzustand lässt, wird die Gabel nicht wirklich fluffig laufen...! Außerdem ist das echt nur ein lächerlich geringer Aufwand! Bei der Boxxer kannst du auch einfach die Standrohre aus beiden Brücken rausschrauben und die Gabel auf den Tisch legen (wesentlich einfacher als das Gefummel mit Vorbau/Lenker ab etc. und hinterher das Lagerspiel wieder einstellen), einfacher gehts nicht. Das ist eine Sache von max. 1/2h selbst für einen Anfänger. Und das Schmieren der Dichtungen, was nebenbei bemerkt im Vergleich zur Schmierung im Casting nicht sooo wichtig ist, geht auch nur, wenn du das Casting abziehst.
> Überleg's dir... es lohnt sich echt!



Jawohl, ich überlegs mir! =)

Dann müsste ich aber erst mal das ganze Werkzeug kaufen, so gut ausgestattet bin ich nicht... ja, mal schauen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Februar 2013)

Muss ich bei meiner Boxxer auch noch machen...


----------



## Nico Laus (3. Februar 2013)

Wie, du fährst noch die Boxxer?? 
Ich dachte du hättest schon längst eine Dorado oder Fox40 drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (3. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings Blödsinn. Oder kannst du die Aussage irgendwie begründen?
> Das hat jetzt gar nix mit dem ewigen Fox vs. RS zu tun... ich mag die Totem auch nicht besonders. Aber mit "aktuellem Stand" hat das nichts zu tun...



Das Innenleben der Gabel ist gut und bewehrt. Meine Kritik bezog sich eher auf den generellen Aufbau. Der ist für eine 180mm Singlecrown mMn viel zu massiv und schwer. Dadurch ist die Gabel optisch auch total plump. 

Ich bin mit sicher, dass Rock Shox die Gabel auf kurz oder lang komplett umkonstruieren wird.

Edit: die letzten Test der aktuellen Gabel haben zudem auch keinen allzu zuverlässige Funktion ertestet.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Februar 2013)

Ich?!?


----------



## Nico Laus (3. Februar 2013)

Ja, das hat mich jetzt echt vom Hocker gehauen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Februar 2013)

Bahnhof...


----------



## der_erce (3. Februar 2013)

@`Smubob´ Der Aspekt der Funktionalität war ja nicht im Raum gestanden. Hier gings eigentlich "nur" ums aussehen. Dass hier und da was abplatzen kann, die Gefahr hätte er beim Rahmen aber auch. Und ALLES weiß und Gold wäre meiner Meinung nach schon sehr Zuhältermäßig. Ist ja keine HipHopveranstaltung sondern ein DH/FR/FRX!


----------



## Jake_rides (3. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nimm schwarz!!! Das blau sieht grauenhaft aus...!  (Aber die Felgenwahl ist superb )



+1.
Bei weiß wäre ich auch eher skeptisch, dass sich das mit der Rahmenfarbe ins Gehege kommt. Gold? Zu P0RN0 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings Blödsinn. Oder kannst du die Aussage irgendwie begründen?
> Das hat jetzt gar nix mit dem ewigen Fox vs. RS zu tun... ich mag die Totem auch nicht besonders. Aber mit "aktuellem Stand" hat das nichts zu tun...



Wenn das so ist, dann werde ich die Fox einfach mal ein, zwei Wochen reinsetzen und hoffen, dass irgendjemand sie haben will. Falls ich Erfolg haben sollte, baue ich eine Totem rein.
Wenn nicht, dann bleibt die Van eben drin. Ich würde es überleben, denke ich


----------



## Mithras (3. Februar 2013)

Hmm bin noch keine Van gefahren aber meine Float fühlt sich gut an .. nach frischem Service und SKF Staubabstreifern noch mehr als vorher.


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Februar 2013)

@ Mithras

Evtl. wäre der ja was für dich in bezug auf deine Dämpfersuche.
Preislich echt sehr gut

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72663


----------



## Mithras (3. Februar 2013)

@ dia-mandt thx, das Angebot hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber aktuell grad Kohle für andere Bikesachen ausgegeben, deswegen bleibt erstmal der RC2 drin..  ich sollte mal meine Signatur ändern..

Auch wenns verlockend ist, günstiger kommt man wohl kaum an nen Neuen ran.. .. ich bin auch noch auf den X-Flusion Vector HLR Air gespannt


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Februar 2013)

Mich reizt das angebot auch gerade.
Allerdings ginge es da nicht um gewichtersparnis.
Das hält sich im rahmen bei mir wegen der ti feder.
Aber das ding geht echt gut daher würde der micht im frx von der performance her interessieren. Aber optisch läge er wieder hinterm coil mit ti spring. Fück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (4. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Mit den weißen siehst auch gut aus.


Danke, das finde ich mitlerweile auch!!


JulianM. schrieb:


> gerne, ich find übrigens das schwarz richtig geil!
> wenn du pech hast beißen sich halt die rahmenfarbe und die weißen felgen...



Der Hinweis von dir und @speichenquaeler mit der Abweichung der Weißtöne ist sehr gut. Diesen hatte ich noch gar nicht bedacht. Danke dafür 



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Felgen schwarz ist das was Du nach 3 Monaten immer noch ansehen kannst.
> 
> Weiß ist leider nicht weiß...und wenn sich der Farbton beisst, sieht aus wie ein Assistenzarzt der sich in die Hose gemacht hat.
> 
> Beste Grüße


Schwarz ist zeitlos, damit hast du sicherlich recht. Allerdings ist es aber auch im direkten Vergleich zu den weißen ziemlich langweilig ^^



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nimm schwarz!!! Das blau sieht grauenhaft aus...!  (Aber die Felgenwahl ist superb )
> Generell finde ich weiße Felgen optisch an weißen Bikes sogar ganz ok (ich mag weiße Parts normal echt nicht), vor allem, wenn auch ne komplett weiße Gabel drin ist. Aber weiße Felgen haben deutliche Nachteile, weil sie lackiert und nicht eloxiert sind. Gerade am Park-LRS kommt es eher mal vor, dass Steine oder sonstiges Gerümpel dagegen fliegt, da platzt der weiße Lack sehr leicht ab und das sieht dann echt total verkorkst aus. Ein Kumpel hat an seinem Torque weiße Subrosa und die sehen schon total zerhackt aus...! Nebenbei sind die Felgen in elox leichter


Die blauen sind definitiv aus dem Rennen, keine Sorge . Eine weiße Gabel kommt mir nicht ans Rad, das gefällt mir absolut nicht. Ganz egal in was für einer Bikefarbe. Über den Hinweis mit der Abplatzgefahr bin ich auch schon gedanklich gestolpert ^^. Allerdings hast du auch das selbe Problem bei schwarz eloxierten Felgen. (Ja da platzt nichts ab!) Als ich mit meinem Nerve AM damals 4 Tage in der Schweiz in Davos unterwegs war, hatten die Felgen (schwarze DTSwiss E540) auch mächtige Macken von Steinschlägen. Ich vermute daher, dass sich das nichts arg viel nehmen wird.
Das zusätzliche Gewicht für den Lack fällt jetzt erstmal nicht soo sehr ins Gewicht ^^, da es wie gesagt ein Park LRS werden soll und da kommt es mir jetzt nicht so sehr auf das letzte Gramm drauf an.



Jogi schrieb:


> Die weißen sehen sehr edel aus, die schwarzen sind eher dezent.
> Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht einen weißen Park-LRS für mein FRX zu holen. Das könnte sich aber zu sehr mit dem schwarz-blauen Rahmen beißen. Blaue Felgen will ich auf keinen Fall, das ist mir dann zu viel des Guten. Das wird dann auch auf schwarz rauslaufen.


Edel ist ein passender Begriff. Schwarz würde auch gehen, sieht aber wie oben bereits erwähnt nicht ganz so chick aus.



der_erce schrieb:


> @`Smubob´ Der Aspekt der Funktionalität war ja nicht im Raum gestanden. Hier gings eigentlich "nur" ums aussehen. Dass hier und da was abplatzen kann, die Gefahr hätte er beim Rahmen aber auch. Und ALLES weiß und Gold wäre meiner Meinung nach schon sehr Zuhältermäßig. Ist ja keine HipHopveranstaltung sondern ein DH/FR/FRX!



Dass an meinem Rahmen was abplatzt, dafür muss ich schon echt was dickes mitnehmen. Ich hatte kurz nach dem Kauf den Rahmen zerlegt und komplett mit Steinschlagschutzfolie überzogen. Das ist ein ziemlich guter Schutz. 
Na also mit Zuhältermäßig hat das noch nichts zu tun, oder siehst du Strass-Steinchen?  Und Hip-Hop ist so ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von dem was es bei mir auf die Lauscher gibt. Darüber wurde aber schon ausführlichst bei meinen Videos diskutiert 



Jake_rides schrieb:


> +1.
> Bei weiß wäre ich auch eher skeptisch, dass sich das mit der Rahmenfarbe ins Gehege kommt. Gold? Zu P0RN0



Du weißt, dass mein Touren LRS bereits goldene Subrosas hat?  


Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ich sehr über die zahlreiche Resonanz zu dieser Frage überrascht bin! Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Hinweise und Empfehlungen. 

Ich werde jetzt folgendermaßen vorgehen. Nächste Woche sollte ich von meinem Händler Bescheid bekommen, ob und wann die schwarzen Spike Felgen wieder verfügbar sein werden. Mein momentaner Favourite sind die Weißen. Dies hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht, jetzt ist es aber so passiert.  

Ich werde sie bestellen und überprüfen, wie der Farbton mit dem Rahmen harmoniert. Falls dieser nicht passt, werden es wohl die Schwarzen werden, außer sie sind nicht in absehbarer Zeit verfügbar. 

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden! 

Viele Grüße 
Simon


----------



## Jake_rides (4. Februar 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass mein Touren LRS bereits goldene Subrosas hat?
> Simon



Ich sag nichts mehr 



simdiem schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt folgendermaßen vorgehen. Nächste Woche sollte ich von meinem Händler Bescheid bekommen, ob und wann die schwarzen Spike Felgen wieder verfügbar sein werden. Mein momentaner Favourite sind die Weißen. Dies hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht, jetzt ist es aber so passiert.
> 
> Ich werde sie bestellen und überprüfen, wie der Farbton mit dem Rahmen harmoniert. Falls dieser nicht passt, werden es wohl die Schwarzen werden, außer sie sind nicht in absehbarer Zeit verfügbar.
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an  Viel Erfolg


----------



## Jogi (4. Februar 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich werde sie bestellen und überprüfen, wie der Farbton mit dem Rahmen harmoniert. Falls dieser nicht passt, werden es wohl die Schwarzen werden, außer sie sind nicht in absehbarer Zeit verfügbar.
> 
> ...



"Bike-Lädle" hat momentan schwarze und weiße in der Bucht für 59/St.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich aber erst mal das ganze Werkzeug kaufen, so gut ausgestattet bin ich nicht... ja, mal schauen.


Du besitzt keinen 5er Inbus und keinen Hammer?  (Ok, noch ne Plastikspritze aus der Apotheke für ein paar Cent...)




christophersch schrieb:


> Das Innenleben der Gabel ist gut und bewehrt. Meine Kritik bezog sich eher auf den generellen Aufbau. Der ist für eine 180mm Singlecrown mMn viel zu massiv und schwer. Dadurch ist die Gabel optisch auch total plump.


Ok, dann verstehen wir uns  In der Hinsicht bin ich absolut deiner Meinung. Bei gleichem Gewicht würde ich auf jeden Fall die Boxxer statt der Totem nehmen. Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die bald mal komplett neu entwickelt bzw. durch etwas besseres ersetzt wird. Aber auf Testergebnisse gebe ich nicht nicht viel... 




der_erce schrieb:


> @`Smubob´ Der Aspekt der Funktionalität war ja nicht im Raum gestanden. Hier gings eigentlich "nur" ums aussehen. Dass hier und da was abplatzen kann, die Gefahr hätte er beim Rahmen aber auch. Und ALLES weiß und Gold wäre meiner Meinung nach schon sehr Zuhältermäßig. Ist ja keine HipHopveranstaltung sondern ein DH/FR/FRX!


Ja, richtig. Ich wollte nur diesen Aspekt noch in den Raum werfen, da das nur auf die weißen Felgen zutrifft.
Ich finde sein Bike mit dem Touren-LRS eh schon viel zu "zuhältermäßig", aber das weiß er 




simdiem schrieb:


> Über den Hinweis mit der Abplatzgefahr bin ich auch schon gedanklich gestolpert ^^. Allerdings hast du auch das selbe Problem bei schwarz eloxierten Felgen. (Ja da platzt nichts ab!) Als ich mit meinem Nerve AM damals 4 Tage in der Schweiz in Davos unterwegs war, hatten die Felgen (schwarze DTSwiss E540) auch mächtige Macken von Steinschlägen. Ich vermute daher, dass sich das nichts arg viel nehmen wird.
> Das zusätzliche Gewicht für den Lack fällt jetzt erstmal nicht soo sehr ins Gewicht ^^, da es wie gesagt ein Park LRS werden soll und da kommt es mir jetzt nicht so sehr auf das letzte Gramm drauf an.


Das Problem ist bei Lack schon verschärft, da du bei Elox nur Kratzer und keine Abplatzer kriegst. Meine Single Tracks haben auch schon MÄCHTIG gelitten, sehen aber immer noch verhältnismäßig ok aus. Die Kratzer kann man auch einfach schnell mit Edding übertünchen, bei Abplatzern in einer weiß lackierten Felge sieht das etwas anders aus...! Ich kenne halt auch 2 Leute mit weißen Felgen, die den Fehler beide nie wieder machen würden, weil das Ergebnis nach einer Weile einfach hässlich ist... aber musst du natürlich selbst wissen 
Das mit dem Gewicht habe ich nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt, war klar, dass das nicht wirklich relevant ist.

BTW: ich hab jetzt demnächst erstmal recht viel zu tun mit Klausuren etc., aber danach kannst du ja mal wieder für ne Tour vorbeikommen  Oder mal Stromberg oder Beerfelden oder... 




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt folgendermaßen vorgehen. Nächste Woche sollte ich von meinem Händler Bescheid bekommen, ob und wann die schwarzen Spike Felgen wieder verfügbar sein werden.
> [...]
> Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


Da bin ich mal gespannt! Bei den ganzen Spank Felgen war ja totale Ebbe am Markt. Ich brauche ja auch noch eine schwarze Subrosa fürs HT...


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt! Bei den ganzen Spank Felgen war ja totale Ebbe am Markt. Ich brauche ja auch noch eine schwarze Subrosa fürs HT...


 

Wenn du in die Apotheke gehst:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...ent=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,302,303;lang=1

Beste Grüße


----------



## der_erce (4. Februar 2013)

Die Spanks sind heißbegehrt. Ist immernoch Ebbe überall. Auf CRC sind grad blaue und weiße Spikes da, aber der REst ist Mau. Auf der Suche nach silbernen bin ich letztendlich in Polen gelandet und die sind (hoffentlich) laut GLS bereits schon unterwegs.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Wenn du in die Apotheke gehst:
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...ent=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,302,303;lang=1


Ich denke, die 10 ist mir das Warten wert


----------



## othu (4. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, dann verstehen wir uns  In der Hinsicht bin ich absolut deiner Meinung. Bei gleichem Gewicht würde ich auf jeden Fall die Boxxer statt der Totem nehmen. Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die bald mal komplett neu entwickelt bzw. durch etwas besseres ersetzt wird. Aber auf Testergebnisse gebe ich nicht nicht viel...




Die sollen mal schön die Finger von der Totem lassen, das ist MEINE Gabel


----------



## othu (4. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Die Spanks sind heißbegehrt.



Spank ist das neue Leidwill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (4. Februar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> "Bike-Lädle" hat momentan schwarze und weiße in der Bucht für 59/St.


Mensch, super! Danke dir für diesen Hammer-Tipp!!  Ich habe direkt zugeschlagen und ein paar weiße und ein paar schwarze bestellt. Am Mittwoch fahr ich sie abholen. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, richtig. Ich wollte nur diesen Aspekt noch in den Raum werfen, da das nur auf die weißen Felgen zutrifft.
> Ich finde sein Bike mit dem Touren-LRS eh schon viel zu "zuhältermäßig", aber das weiß er


  Mir gefällts. Ist ja auch meine Bitch! 


> Das Problem ist bei Lack schon verschärft, da du bei Elox nur Kratzer und keine Abplatzer kriegst. Meine Single Tracks haben auch schon MÄCHTIG gelitten, sehen aber immer noch verhältnismäßig ok aus. Die Kratzer kann man auch einfach schnell mit Edding übertünchen, bei Abplatzern in einer weiß lackierten Felge sieht das etwas anders aus...! Ich kenne halt auch 2 Leute mit weißen Felgen, die den Fehler beide nie wieder machen würden, weil das Ergebnis nach einer Weile einfach hässlich ist... aber musst du natürlich selbst wissen
> Das mit dem Gewicht habe ich nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt, war klar, dass das nicht wirklich relevant ist.


Vielleicht wäre Steinschlagschutzfolie über den Felgen eine Möglichkeit? Klar ist einiges an Arbeit, aber lohnen müsste es sich eigentlich... mal schauen wie ich mich entscheide..


> BTW: ich hab jetzt demnächst erstmal recht viel zu tun mit Klausuren etc., aber danach kannst du ja mal wieder für ne Tour vorbeikommen  Oder mal Stromberg oder Beerfelden oder...


Klar, immer wieder gern! Ich schreibe kommenden Montag meine letzte Klausur für diese Prüfungszeit. Danach ist auch wieder ein wenig mehr Luft.


der_erce schrieb:


> Die Spanks sind heißbegehrt. Ist immernoch Ebbe überall. Auf CRC sind grad blaue und weiße Spikes da, aber der REst ist Mau. Auf der Suche nach silbernen bin ich letztendlich in Polen gelandet und die sind (hoffentlich) laut GLS bereits schon unterwegs.



Ich habe mir ja einen Satz weiße und einen Satz schwarze gesichert. Je nachdem wie ich mich entscheide, wird ein Satz wieder zurückgeschickt. Falls jemand daran Interesse haben sollte, verkaufe ich ihn auch gerne. 

Die Aussage von meinem Händler war übrigens, dass nächste Woche wieder Spikes in Deutschland ankommen sollen, allerdings relativ wenig schwarze. Mehr kann ich euch auch nicht sagen. 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## demiano (4. Februar 2013)

[email protected],

habe mir ein whipzone bestellt. allerdings gab es dies nur noch mit einem fox van rc-dämpfer. würdet ihr diesen behalten oder durch einen vivid air tauschen?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72663

passt die größe 240x76 und wie schwierig ist es diese zu wechseln? braucht man noch zusätzlich material?
vielen dank im voraus!

gruß


demian


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Februar 2013)

Du brauchst neue Buchsen. Bestell dir dann direkt die Huber Bushings, die sollen ziemlich gut sein. Verbauen ist kein Thema, sind nur 2 Schrauben und die Bushings einpressen. Dafür kannst du bei Huber direkt das Werkzeug mitbestellen.

http://huber-bushings.com/

Warum willst du den Van direkt wechseln?


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Februar 2013)

Du bekommst ein 2013er Whipzone mit Van RC?


----------



## mlb (4. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Du brauchst neue Buchsen. Bestell dir dann direkt die Huber Bushings, die sollen ziemlich gut sein. Verbauen ist kein Thema, sind nur 2 Schrauben und die Bushings einpressen. Dafür kannst du bei Huber direkt das Werkzeug mitbestellen.
> 
> http://huber-bushings.com/
> 
> Warum willst du den Van direkt wechseln?



Hmmm.... Bei mir ging der Wechsel auf vivid Air auch ohne neue Buchsen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Februar 2013)

Gut, man kann auch die alten auspressen und erneut verwenden, klar, das geht natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (4. Februar 2013)

Wieso ist bei Dir im Whipzone ein Van verbaut?


----------



## demiano (4. Februar 2013)

das whipzone in l war bereits ausverkauft. auf mehrfacher nachfrage wurden im system dann noch eins gefunden in der konfiguration. hintergrund war, dass canyon lieferschwierigkeiten mit dem kage hatte und ausweichen musste.

das mit dem vivid ist noch nicht fix - mir wurde allerdings bereits von dem fox abgeraten.
den vivid gibts fÃ¼r 330â¬ und die wÃ¼rd ich in etwa auch wieder durch den verkauf des fox einholen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Februar 2013)

Wer kauft nen Van R für 330 ohne Rechnung?!? Den gibts im Bikemarkt ja neu schon um die 150 Euro..

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/99476-fox-racing-shox-fox-van-r


----------



## Jogi (4. Februar 2013)

demiano schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> habe mir ein whipzone bestellt. allerdings gab es dies nur noch mit einem fox van rc-dämpfer. würdet ihr diesen behalten oder durch einen vivid air tauschen?
> 
> ...





S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Gut, man kann auch die alten auspressen und erneut verwenden, klar, das geht natürlich auch.



Evtl. brauchst du für die obere Dämpferschraube eine Bohrmaschine und eine Neue Schraube.

Die Dämpfer-Buchsen sollten passen und müssen nicht ausgepresst werden, die DU-Buchsen bleiben drin.


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. Februar 2013)

Hab an meinem FRX kräftiges Spiel,zeigt sich beim anheben am sattel.
Hatte vorher ein Torque 2010 an dem die Wippe ausgetauscht werden musste,genau die gleiche *******.


----------



## Sasse82 (4. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du besitzt keinen 5er Inbus und keinen Hammer?  (Ok, noch ne Plastikspritze aus der Apotheke für ein paar Cent...)



*lach*
Doch, das habe ich natürlich!
Nur war die Werkzeugliste im Service Manual auf den ersten Blick deutlich länger, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen noch ein paar Sachen beschaffen zu müssen. Aber ich muss mir da erst noch einen genauen Plan machen was ich wirklich brauche.

PS: Weiß jemand, ob und wo es Service Manuals für die Boxxer WC 2013 gibt? Das aktuellste Dokument auf der SRAM Seite ist glaube ich von 2011, also nicht wirklich auf dem neuesten Stand. Falls keiner was weiß muss ich den Support wohl mal direkt anschreiben.


----------



## christophersch (4. Februar 2013)

demiano schrieb:


> das whipzone in l war bereits ausverkauft. auf mehrfacher nachfrage wurden im system dann noch eins gefunden in der konfiguration. hintergrund war, dass canyon lieferschwierigkeiten mit dem kage hatte und ausweichen musste.
> 
> das mit dem vivid ist noch nicht fix - mir wurde allerdings bereits von dem fox abgeraten.
> den vivid gibts für 330 und die würd ich in etwa auch wieder durch den verkauf des fox einholen.



ganz ehrlich: fahre den Dämpfer erstmal. Der ist zwar wirklich das einfachste Model, aber in diesem Rahmen scheint er wirklich ganz gut zu funktionieren. Im S. Demo läuft er ja auch Super.

Wenn du ihn trotzdem verkaufen möchtest, bekommt du so oder so nicht viel für den Dämpfer. Ob du ihn nun ein paar mal gefahren bist, oder nicht.


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Februar 2013)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Hab an meinem FRX kräftiges Spiel,zeigt sich beim anheben am sattel.
> Hatte vorher ein Torque 2010 an dem die Wippe ausgetauscht werden musste,genau die gleiche *******.



Man den bolzen am dämpfer lösen...die buchsen etwas drehen und festziehen mit dem richtigen drehmoment.
Danach war es bei mir weg.
Habe kurz danach aber auf huber gewechselt daher konnte es dann auch nicht noch mal auftreten


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Februar 2013)

demiano schrieb:


> das whipzone in l war bereits ausverkauft. auf mehrfacher nachfrage wurden im system dann noch eins gefunden in der konfiguration. hintergrund war, dass canyon lieferschwierigkeiten mit dem kage hatte und ausweichen musste.
> 
> das mit dem vivid ist noch nicht fix - mir wurde allerdings bereits von dem fox abgeraten.
> den vivid gibts für 330 und die würd ich in etwa auch wieder durch den verkauf des fox einholen.



Wer hat dir denn vom Fox van rc abgeraten?
Das ist totaler bullshit. Der geht sehr gut. Es gibt zu viele spinner die meinen das nur ein rc4 gut geht.
Der vivid coil z.b. ist genauso simpel aufgebaut, was die einstellmöglichkeiten betrifft, wie der van rc. Da sagt auch keiner, dass der vivid coil schrott ist.
Und man muss das auch immer im verbauten rahmen sehen/fahren.
Das spielt eine große rolle. Es kann nämlich auch sein dass dann ein rc4 zu plüschig ist was die dämpfung betrifft und der van rc sich super anfühlt.
Also erstmal fahren.....wirst sehen, dass der sehr gut im FRX funktioniert.


----------



## demiano (4. Februar 2013)

Gut, dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt und lasse den drin. Wie siehts eigentlich bei der Federhärte der Boxxer aus. Kann man die im Vorfeld bei Canyon bestimmen oder verbauen die diese nach Größe des Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (4. Februar 2013)

Ist immer die standard drin....rot.
Ich wiege um die 90 kg und bin die immer gefahren. Passte perfekt. Drop stop gekürzt und dann war alles fluffig.
Wenn du ne andere feder brauchst, kauf die im bikemarkt und bau sie selber ein. Ist viel billiger!


----------



## christophersch (4. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn vom Fox van rc abgeraten?
> Das ist totaler bullshit. Der geht sehr gut. Es gibt zu viele spinner die meinen das nur ein rc4 gut geht.
> Der vivid coil z.b. ist genauso simpel aufgebaut, was die einstellmöglichkeiten betrifft, wie der van rc. Da sagt auch keiner, dass der vivid coil schrott ist.
> Und man muss das auch immer im verbauten rahmen sehen/fahren.
> ...



 ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## demiano (4. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ist immer die standard drin....rot.
> Ich wiege um die 90 kg und bin die immer gefahren. Passte perfekt. Drop stop gekürzt und dann war alles fluffig.
> Wenn du ne andere feder brauchst, kauf die im bikemarkt und bau sie selber ein. Ist viel billiger!



Wiege selbst 80 kg - Was meinst Du mit Drop stop kürzen?


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Februar 2013)

In der boxxer ist auf der federseite ein gummipuffer drin. Dieser lässt die gabel zum ende hin verhärten. Allerdings so stark das man schlecht den federweg voll nutzen kann. Wenn man den zur hälfte kürzt geht das besser mit der federwegsnutzung.
Habe ich zumindest bei der r2c2 gemacht.


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2013)

Juhuuuu Post war da   Das heißt, es gibt paar Orangene Teile zum Verkauf bald.


----------



## trigger666 (5. Februar 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben.


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2013)

Danke...du auch heut abend  !


----------



## simdiem (5. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Danke...du auch heut abend  !



Sag mal, baust du dir deinen LRS selber auf?


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2013)

Schön wärs...Wobei mittlerweile würde es sich sogar rentieren. 
Mir ist neulich schon schlecht geworden, als ich die Länge der Speichen herausfinden wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (5. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schön wärs...Wobei mittlerweile würde es sich sogar rentieren.
> Mir ist neulich schon schlecht geworden, als ich die Länge der Speichen herausfinden wollte.



 Also ich werde meinen BP-LRS selber bauen. Laufräder bauen ist so ziemlich das einzige, was ich noch nicht gemacht habe und was mir noch in meinem Schrauber-Repertoire fehlt. 

Falls du es dir anders überlegen solltest, kann ich dir diese Seite http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/ empfehlen. Dort gibt es auch ein PDF-Buch, für wenig Geld, das, wie ich finde, nicht schlecht ist und sehr gut für Anfänger zu verstehen ist. Auch das English ist sehr gut verständlich und ich musste nur wenige Vokabeln nachschlagen.  Nur so als Tipp.


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2013)

Wow..sehr cool Danke. Ich hab in der Tat schon überlegt ob ichs selbst versuche aber das Speichensuchen hat mich schon wieder demotiviert, nachdem ich auf Anhieb nicht mal die Nabendetails herausfinden konnte.
Gibt auf der Sapimseite nen Rechner. Das fiese ist wie ich finde, man auch wenig über Speichen herausfindet. Es wird wenig darüber diskutiert und man hat letztendlich keinen Dunst über Vor und Nachteile von diesen oder jenen Varianten. Nippel genauso.


----------



## Xplosion51 (5. Februar 2013)

Grundsätzlich gibt es den CCDB mit verschieden Augenbohrungen:
1.      Ø 16 mm mit Gelenklager
2.      Ø 16 mm mit Stahlhülse, und darin ein Norglide Gleitlager Ø 14,7 mm
3.      Ø 14,7 mm mit Norglide (Air und recht neue Modelle)
4.       und noch andere Versionen (kenne auch nicht alle).
Das Tool muss auch für den Dämpfer angepasst werden.
Bei der Version 2 lässt sich auch nur das Gleitlager ohne Hülse auspressen.
Oder andersherum, für meine Lösung muss die Stahlhülse im Dämpfer verbleiben.

Damit alles gelingt, müsste ich wissen welche Ausführung du hast.


Was hat der Cane creek von canyon 2012


----------



## demiano (5. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> In der boxxer ist auf der federseite ein gummipuffer drin. Dieser lässt die gabel zum ende hin verhärten. Allerdings so stark das man schlecht den federweg voll nutzen kann. Wenn man den zur hälfte kürzt geht das besser mit der federwegsnutzung.
> Habe ich zumindest bei der r2c2 gemacht.



Thx !!!


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2013)

Meine R2C2 hat dank dem Puffer ungefähr noch 5mm Luft. Mir reicht das, bevor es Metall auf Metall geht...


----------



## X-Fire (5. Februar 2013)

Zum Thema Laufräder selbst bauen:

Ich hatte mal ne recht gute Anleitung, ich muss schauen ob ich diese noch finde. Hab die Laufräder an meinem alten DH Bike selbst gebaut und die haben ein paar Jahre gehalten und sind immer noch an nem alten Bike dran. 
Wirklich schwer ist es nicht, wenn man keine 2 linken Hände hat. Man braucht halt ein wenig Geduld und am besten einen guten Zentrierständer. Ohne den hast keinen Spaß, wenn nicht siehst ob du gerade mittig zentrierst oder paar mm daneben.

http://www.downhillschrott.com/test/dhs/laufrad1_d.html  Hier ist es ganz gut erklärt. Ich hatte meine Anleitung auch von dieser Seite, aber ich sehe gerade, dass es jetzt überall Bilder dazu gibt. Also eigentlich noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (5. Februar 2013)

Zum Thema Laufräder selbst bauen 2:

Also ich hab mal einer begeisterten älteren Bikerin zugeschaut, wie sie ihr ersten LRS selbt aufgebaut hat. Das erste Rad hat ewig und mehrere Anläufe gebraucht, das zweite lief dann schon besser.

Aber schau mal jemandem zu, der das täglich macht 

Ich glaub man findet so wenig zu dem Thema, weil das wie so ne "hohe Kunst" is...
Die meißten werden sich Laufräder eh bauen lassen, wenn sie nicht sowieso fertig gebaute kaufen. Dann gibt es die paar wenigen, die es doch mal probieren (da ist ja dann handwerkliches Geschick hoffentlich vorhanden), wovon die meisten es aber nach dem 1. Satz nicht nochmal machen... Und dann bleiben da noch gaaaanz wenige (gesegnete), die fuddeln sowas innerhalb 10min zusammen.
So reduziert sich die Menge an Leuten, die tatsächliches Fachwissen darüber aufweisen, gewaltig.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Die sollen mal schön die Finger von der Totem lassen, das ist MEINE Gabel


Egal wie wird man gebraucht noch lange genug welche kriegen  Und du wirst nicht bestreiten wollen, dass die Gabel eigentlich recht absurd ist, wenn man nicht gerade unbedingt eine supersteife Singlecrown will? Zumal es da gute Alternativen gibt, die nicht ganz so schwer sind.




othu schrieb:


> Spank ist das neue Leidwill


Aufs Maul??    




simdiem schrieb:


> Mir gefällts. Ist ja auch meine Bitch!


Und wird ja auch ordentlich durchgevögelt 




simdiem schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre Steinschlagschutzfolie über den Felgen eine Möglichkeit? Klar ist einiges an Arbeit, aber lohnen müsste es sich eigentlich...


Ich glaube kaum, dass du die auf einer Felge vernünftig geklebt kriegst...




simdiem schrieb:


> Klar, immer wieder gern! Ich schreibe kommenden Montag meine letzte Klausur für diese Prüfungszeit. Danach ist auch wieder ein wenig mehr Luft.


Naja, ich bin wohl noch bis Ende März ziemlich ausgelastet  Mal sehen, ob ich zwischendurch mal Zeit habe... wenn nicht danach!




simdiem schrieb:


> Die Aussage von meinem Händler war übrigens, dass nächste Woche wieder Spikes in Deutschland ankommen sollen, allerdings relativ wenig schwarze. Mehr kann ich euch auch nicht sagen.


Dann könnte ja auch wieder ein Schwung Subrosas in schwarz kommen, mal die Augen offen halten 




demiano schrieb:


> den vivid gibts für 330 und die würd ich in etwa auch wieder durch den verkauf des fox einholen.


 Sehr blauäugig!  Wie die anderen ja schon geschrieben haben, fahr den erstmal! Ich hab für meinen inkl. Feder übrigens 170 bekommen und mehr bekommt man für den auch sicher nicht...




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Hab an meinem FRX kräftiges Spiel,zeigt sich beim anheben am sattel.
> Hatte vorher ein Torque 2010 an dem die Wippe ausgetauscht werden musste,genau die gleiche *******.


Nix Wippe, einfach nur absolut schrottige Buchsen! Die "originalen" von Canyon sind anschenend echt nicht gerade sauber auf Maß gefertigt. Meine hatten auch ab Werk schon Spiel, man hat mit der Hand gespürt, dass der Dämpfer locker saß...! Sind ja eh direkt rausgeflogen. Einfach neue besorgen und gut.
BTW: du hast doch schon vor Monaten etwas von Spiel am FRX geschrieben... du hast in der ganzen Zeit nichts dagegen unternommen?




Sasse82 schrieb:


> Doch, das habe ich natürlich!
> Nur war die Werkzeugliste im Service Manual auf den ersten Blick deutlich länger, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen noch ein paar Sachen beschaffen zu müssen. Aber ich muss mir da erst noch einen genauen Plan machen was ich wirklich brauche.
> 
> PS: Weiß jemand, ob und wo es Service Manuals für die Boxxer WC 2013 gibt? Das aktuellste Dokument auf der SRAM Seite ist glaube ich von 2011, also nicht wirklich auf dem neuesten Stand. Falls keiner was weiß muss ich den Support wohl mal direkt anschreiben.


Nur Schmieröl wechseln (und ggf. Abstreifer fetten) ist echt anfängertauglich 
So viel ich weiß dürften sich die Arbeitsschritte für Servicearbeiten seit den 2011er Modellen nicht geändert haben, also kannst du dich ruhig an dieses Manual halten...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn vom Fox van rc abgeraten?
> Das ist totaler bullshit. Der geht sehr gut. Es gibt zu viele spinner die meinen das nur ein rc4 gut geht.
> [...]
> Und man muss das auch immer im verbauten rahmen sehen/fahren.
> Das spielt eine große rolle. Es kann nämlich auch sein dass dann ein rc4 zu plüschig ist was die dämpfung betrifft und der van rc sich super anfühlt.


Japp, so siehts aus. Zu oft wird im Forum einfach irgendeine Meinung, die jemand anders mal irgendwo gepostet hat, unreflektiert als "Realität" angenommen. Genauso schwachsinnig, wie den Dämpfer unabhängig vom Rahmen zu beurteilen.

Ich habe den Van zwar auch ungefahren rausgeworfen, aber sicher nicht, weil ich den für schlecht gehalten hätte. Hatte sogar überlegt, den (falls ich mit einer Feder die beiden FW-Einstellungen nicht sinnvoll abgedeckt bekomme) als Wechsel-Dämpfer mit anderer Federhärte einzusetzen.




der_erce schrieb:


> Juhuuuu Post war da   Das heißt, es gibt paar Orangene Teile zum Verkauf bald.


Sehen SEHR geil aus, die Teile  Die Spike Felgen in chrome habe ich auch schon live gesehen, die sind echt der Hammer! Würde mir glaube ich allerdings im Raw-Rahmen nicht so gut gefallen... ich lasse mich aber gern positiv überraschen 

Falls jemand bei dir orange Teile kauft und noch die passende Ahead-Cap vom CC Steuersatz braucht, sag Bescheid, die habe ich noch hier liegen...




der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Tat schon überlegt ob ichs selbst versuche aber das Speichensuchen hat mich schon wieder demotiviert, nachdem ich auf Anhieb nicht mal die Nabendetails herausfinden konnte.
> Gibt auf der Sapimseite nen Rechner. Das fiese ist wie ich finde, man auch wenig über Speichen herausfindet. Es wird wenig darüber diskutiert und man hat letztendlich keinen Dunst über Vor und Nachteile von diesen oder jenen Varianten. Nippel genauso.


Laufradbau ist echt kein Hexenwerk, das ist alles sehr logisch und übersichtlich, wie ich finde. Man muss sich nur etwas (viel!) Zeit nehmen am Anfang. Ich habe auch stundenlang Infos gesucht und alles Mögliche zum Thema gelesen. Ich kann dir auch nur ans Herz legen, dir einen ordentlichen Zentrierständer zu kaufen, damit steigt und fällt der Komfort beim Arbeiten (und letztenendes auch die sich ergebende Qualität) immens! Ich habe mir auch direkt einen Tensiometer gekauft, weil ich in Sachen Gleichmäßigkeit der Spannung direkt Nägel mit Köpfen machen wollte. Ich finde, das erleichtert das Arbeiten auch deutlich, weil ich einfach erstmal grob auf Spannung "zentriere" und mich dann um Rundlauf etc. kümmere. Zudem ist das sehr entscheidend für die Dauerhaltbarkeit der Laufräder und ermöglicht dir auch, leichtere Komponenten zu fahren, da diese bei vernünftigem Aufbau länger/mehr (aus)halten 

Aus der Sache mit Speichen und Nippeln sollte man keine allzu große Wissenschaft machen... Nippel einfach Sapim Polyax Alu oder wenn es billig sein soll Messing (die gibts aber nicht farbig). Haltbar genug sind die Alu auch und sie wiegen weniger als die Hälfte. Bei den Speichen hast du mit Sapim Race (vorne Bremsseite, hinten Antriebsseite) und D-Light (die jeweils anderen Seiten) einen guten Kompromiss aus Elastizität, Haltbarkeit und Gewicht. Wenn es leichter sein soll und etwas kosten darf: CX-Ray. Unkonifizierte Rundspeichen würde ich nicht empfehlen, die sind nicht elastisch genug, was die Haltbarkeit herabsetzt. Eine gewisse Elastizität im Laufrad ist gut bzw. gewollt und fühlt sich keineswegs "weich" an  Ich bin recht leicht und fahre am Touren-LRS sogar eine Kombi aus Laser (auf 1,5mm konifiziert) und D-Light (1,65mm), die Race haben 1,8mm.
Achja, für Alu-Nippel sollte man einen hochwertigen Dreher verwenden, da kann ich den (allseits bewährten) P&K Lie nur empfehlen.


----------



## Xplosion51 (5. Februar 2013)

Weiß jemand welche Augenbohrung die Double Barrel im FRX haben ? 
1.      Ø 16 mm mit Gelenklager
2.      Ø 16 mm mit Stahlhülse, und darin ein Norglide Gleitlager Ø 14,7 mm
3.      Ø 14,7 mm mit Norglide (Air und recht neue Modelle)

Der Herr Huber fragt zwecks Bestellung..


----------



## der_erce (6. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehen SEHR geil aus, die Teile  Die Spike Felgen in chrome habe ich auch schon live gesehen, die sind echt der Hammer! Würde mir glaube ich allerdings im Raw-Rahmen nicht so gut gefallen... ich lasse mich aber gern positiv überraschen



Danke   ICh hoffe dass sie mit dem RAW Rahmen gut harmonieren werden. Mein Plan sind rote Nippel und Naben dazu silberne Speichen. Ich bin mir nur nicht über die Wippe schlüssig. Denk aber sie wird auch rot werden um als "zentrales" Element nochmal nen Akzent zu setzen.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Falls jemand bei dir orange Teile kauft und noch die passende Ahead-Cap vom CC Steuersatz braucht, sag Bescheid, die habe ich noch hier liegen...



Klar, ich denk dran. Aber dazu hab ich gleich mal ne Frage. Am Steuersatz sind ja 2, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Teile die eloxiert sind. Das eine ist die Kappe und das andere das Lager? Bekommt man das ohne Austreiber usw. raus? Macht das Sinn das ding ebenso ins Eloxbad zu legen oder sollte man da gleich nen neuen Steuersatz reinsetzen?



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Laufradbau ist echt kein Hexenwerk, das ist alles sehr logisch und übersichtlich, wie ich finde. Man muss sich nur etwas (viel!) Zeit nehmen am Anfang. Ich habe auch stundenlang Infos gesucht und alles Mögliche zum Thema gelesen. Ich kann dir auch nur ans Herz legen, dir einen ordentlichen Zentrierständer zu kaufen, damit steigt und fällt der Komfort beim Arbeiten (und letztenendes auch die sich ergebende Qualität) immens! Ich habe mir auch direkt einen Tensiometer gekauft, weil ich in Sachen Gleichmäßigkeit der Spannung direkt Nägel mit Köpfen machen wollte. Ich finde, das erleichtert das Arbeiten auch deutlich, weil ich einfach erstmal grob auf Spannung "zentriere" und mich dann um Rundlauf etc. kümmere. Zudem ist das sehr entscheidend für die Dauerhaltbarkeit der Laufräder und ermöglicht dir auch, leichtere Komponenten zu fahren, da diese bei vernünftigem Aufbau länger/mehr (aus)halten
> 
> Aus der Sache mit Speichen und Nippeln sollte man keine allzu große Wissenschaft machen... Nippel einfach Sapim Polyax Alu oder wenn es billig sein soll Messing (die gibts aber nicht farbig). Haltbar genug sind die Alu auch und sie wiegen weniger als die Hälfte. Bei den Speichen hast du mit Sapim Race (vorne Bremsseite, hinten Antriebsseite) und D-Light (die jeweils anderen Seiten) einen guten Kompromiss aus Elastizität, Haltbarkeit und Gewicht. Wenn es leichter sein soll und etwas kosten darf: CX-Ray. Unkonifizierte Rundspeichen würde ich nicht empfehlen, die sind nicht elastisch genug, was die Haltbarkeit herabsetzt. Eine gewisse Elastizität im Laufrad ist gut bzw. gewollt und fühlt sich keineswegs "weich" an  Ich bin recht leicht und fahre am Touren-LRS sogar eine Kombi aus Laser (auf 1,5mm konifiziert) und D-Light (1,65mm), die Race haben 1,8mm.
> Achja, für Alu-Nippel sollte man einen hochwertigen Dreher verwenden, da kann ich den (allseits bewährten) P&K Lie nur empfehlen.



Ach weisst. Es is schon geil wenn man das alles selbst machen kann aber nur mal zum mitdenken. Tensiometer gibts ab 80 Tacken von Park Tool. Simpel und ausreichend? Oder muss es eins von DT-Swiss für 300 sein? Zentrierständer gibts auch schon ab 50 euro gehen bis 500 Euro! Wo steckt man die Grenze ab? Kontrolllehre noch und bevor du überhaupt eine Felge mal eingespannt hast, biste schon nen Laufradsatzpreis los! Rentiert sich der Aufwand für einen Hobbybiker? Wenn ich ab Juni meinen Keller hab ist das sicher vom Platz her auch kein Thema, nur frag ich mich, wie oft setzt man seine Laufräder da rein? Wer hat denn zuhause eine Wuchtmaschine für seine Autoreifen? Wer würde denn nach jeder fahrt seine Reifen neu wuchten?
Weißt was ich mein?


----------



## mssc (6. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Klar, ich denk dran. Aber dazu hab ich gleich mal ne Frage. Am Steuersatz sind ja 2, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Teile die eloxiert sind. Das eine ist die Kappe und das andere das Lager? Bekommt man das ohne Austreiber usw. raus? Macht das Sinn das ding ebenso ins Eloxbad zu legen oder sollte man da gleich nen neuen Steuersatz reinsetzen?



Die Kappe (mit der Gleitscheibe und dem Spannkonus oder wie die Dinger heißen) und die obere Lagerschale sind die eloxierten Teile die man sieht. Hab ja das selbe "Problem", daher hab ich mir jetzt für 30 den Oberteil vom Lagersatz bestellt. Den alten sollte man rausklopfen können, entweder mit einem (Alu-)Stab von unten oder man bastelt sich was in der Art vom reset-components Austreiber (Blechscheibe zuschleifen, Gewindestange, Griff zum rausschlagen). 
Sollte meinen heute bekommen, d.h. am Wochenende werd ich mir das mal anschauen, dann kann ich dir Bescheid sagen..


----------



## der_erce (6. Februar 2013)

Das wäre nett.


----------



## othu (6. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Egal wie wird man gebraucht noch lange genug welche kriegen  Und du wirst nicht bestreiten wollen, dass die Gabel eigentlich recht absurd ist, wenn man nicht gerade unbedingt eine supersteife Singlecrown will? Zumal es da gute Alternativen gibt, die nicht ganz so schwer sind.




Doch, das bestreite ich sehr wohl.
200-300gr könnte Rock Shox sie sicherlich leichter bauen, aber wofür?

Ich gehöre zu den (zugegeben wohl wenigen), die eine supersteife Singlecrown haben wollen. Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach die Alternativen?

Lyrik: deutlich weicher, auf jeden Fall spürbar wenn man wie ich deutlich über 100kg auf das Rad bringt. Zudem ohne Basteln nicht in 180mm verfügbar.

Durolux: steifer als die Lyrik, in 180mm verfügbar, immer noch weicher als die Totem, nur als Air (wer will das schon)

Fox36: gerade mal 300gr leicher als die Totem, deutlich weicher, und ne Fox

66: aus dem Programm gefallen, gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## _andi_ (6. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Man den bolzen am dämpfer lösen...die buchsen etwas drehen und festziehen mit dem richtigen drehmoment.
> Danach war es bei mir weg.
> Habe kurz danach aber auf huber gewechselt daher konnte es dann auch nicht noch mal auftreten



dito. original ccdb lager hatten von anfang an spiel. huber passen perfekt.



Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gibt es den CCDB mit verschieden Augenbohrungen:
> 1.      Ø 16 mm mit Gelenklager
> 2.      Ø 16 mm mit Stahlhülse, und darin ein Norglide Gleitlager Ø 14,7 mm
> 3.      Ø 14,7 mm mit Norglide (Air und recht neue Modelle)
> ...



die, die er mir übers wochenende gemacht hat und montag abgeschickt hat passen. hab ein 2012er dropzone. mein ausgepresstes lager (eigentlich nur ein rundgebogenes stück blech) hat 14.7mm aussendurchmesser.


----------



## mssc (6. Februar 2013)

Zum Thema Hinterbaulager:
Wollte gestern beim örtlichen SKF-Händler die Lager für die Wippe kaufen (2Stk. 15x24x5 und 2Stk. 15x28x7), original sind ja eigentlich Schrägkugellager verbaut, gibts natürlich nicht in den Dimensionen 
Hätte dann normale Rillenkugellager genommen mit der 2RS Abdichtung, wenn sie nicht 90 für die 4 Lager gewollt hätten...  
Hab dann online "No-Name" (IBU) Lager für den gesamten Hinterbau plus Ersatzlager um 25 bestellt.. 

Die Schrägkugellager haben mir dann aber keine Ruhe gelassen und ich hab doch noch welche mit passenden Maßen gefunden: 71802 und 71902 Spindellager bzw. "Präzisions-Dünnring-Schrägkugellager-ultraleichte Reihe"... bei den Preisen, die ich für die gefunden habe, bleib ich aber lieber bei den No-Name Dingern...


----------



## othu (6. Februar 2013)

Mein Rahmen fährt auch mit normalen SKF Lagern.
Kompletter Satz kostet im Inet knappe 80Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frieda_6669 (6. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hinterbaulager:
> Wollte gestern beim örtlichen SKF-Händler die Lager für die Wippe kaufen (2Stk. 15x24x5 und 2Stk. 15x28x7), original sind ja eigentlich Schrägkugellager verbaut, gibts natürlich nicht in den Dimensionen
> Hätte dann normale Rillenkugellager genommen mit der 2RS Abdichtung, wenn sie nicht 90 für die 4 Lager gewollt hätten...
> Hab dann online "No-Name" (IBU) Lager für den gesamten Hinterbau plus Ersatzlager um 25 bestellt..
> ...


 
würde ich klar abraten von!
bei skf reden wir halt von absolut hochwertigen industrielagern, die sind ihr geld auch wert.
wobei: die verschiedenen kugellager nehmen auch die kräfte unterschiedlich auf, sodass ich mutmasse, dass die rillenkugellager nicht so lange halten werden wie schrägkugellager.
die "no-name" ware wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht den belastungen auf dauer standhalten, wie es hochwertige lager tun, der preis erklärt sich i.d.r. durch die wertigkeit der materialien und der komplexität des aufbaus. d.h. du wirst nach der nächsten saison vielleicht schon wieder tauschen.
vergleiche übrigens den preis mal mit einem satz reifen, den du sicherlich jede saison runter shredderst...imho


----------



## othu (6. Februar 2013)

Ich würde das nicht so eng sehen, Kugellager sind für einen Fullyrahmen eh die flasche Wahl, die gehen kaputt ob das nun Markenware oder NoName ist (solange es nicht ultrabillig ist).
Die drehen nur ein paar Grad, dadurch liegt die Last immer auf wenigen Kugeln, die Dichtscheiben sind auch nicht für echten Wasserkontakt gemacht...


----------



## trigger666 (6. Februar 2013)

Hat sich Canyon schon zu diesem Thema geäußert? Mich wundert es schon, das hier viele mit den Lagern unzufrieden sind und es von Canyon noch keine Reaktion darauf gab. Oder habe ich Sie überlesen?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Februar 2013)

Die Serienlager sind doch auch Kugellager, oder nicht?
 @othu
Die normalen SKF Lager, die die drin hast, funktionieren doch bestimmt, oder?


----------



## othu (6. Februar 2013)

Teils Schrägkugellager, teils Rillenkugellager.
Steht doch alles oben.


Und ja, wie ich ebenfalls oben schon schrieb, kann man auch ganz normale Industrierillenkugellager nehmen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Februar 2013)

Bei dir stand nur "normale SKF Lager", da war mir nicht sofort klar das du das auf die Rillenkugellager und Schrägkugellager bezogen hattest.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hinterbaulager:
> Wollte gestern beim Ã¶rtlichen SKF-HÃ¤ndler die Lager fÃ¼r die Wippe kaufen (2Stk. 15x24x5 und 2Stk. 15x28x7), original sind ja eigentlich SchrÃ¤gkugellager verbaut, gibts natÃ¼rlich nicht in den Dimensionen
> HÃ¤tte dann normale Rillenkugellager genommen mit der 2RS Abdichtung, wenn sie nicht 90â¬ fÃ¼r die 4 Lager gewollt hÃ¤tten...
> Hab dann online "No-Name" (IBU) Lager fÃ¼r den gesamten Hinterbau plus Ersatzlager um 25â¬ bestellt..
> ...



http://www.kugellager-express.de/Ri...ellager-6802---61802---15x24x5-mm.html#1-1442

hier gibts die ein wenig gÃ¼nstiger.


4x Miniatur Kugellager / 698 / 698z / 698rs / 8x19x6 mm
 0,84 EUR
4x Kugellager / Rillenkugellager 6902 / 61902 / 15x28x7 mm
 1,39 EUR
2x Kugellager / Rillenkugellager 6802 / 61802 / 15x24x5 mm
 1,29 EUR

Da komm ich fÃ¼r alle auf 11,50 Euro plus Versand. Sollte passen, oder?


----------



## othu (6. Februar 2013)

Ich bestelle SKF Lager immer bei kugellager-direkt.de, gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit den deutlich günstigeren Codex Lagern von dswaelzlager.de gemacht.
Von kugellager-express.de habe ich einmal billigste Ware bekommen, die hatte schon im Auslieferungszustand so viel Spiel dass ich die direkt zurückgeschickt habe.


Ich öffne die Dichtscheiben der Lager immer vorsichtig (nicht die Metallscheiben verbiegen!) mit einer Nadel und fülle die Lager randvoll mit Kugellagerfett, so
dass beim einsetzen der Dichtscheibe Fett rausquillt.
Normalerweise dürfen Rillenkugellager nicht komplett voll sein, weil die sich ja schnell drehen und die Kugeln Platz brauchen.
Beim Fahrradrahmen drehen die aber nur wenige Grad und der häufigste Tod dürfte Wasser- bzw. Feuchtigkeitseintritt sein.
Wo Fett ist, kann kein Wasser hin.


----------



## mssc (6. Februar 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> würde ich klar abraten von!
> bei skf reden wir halt von absolut hochwertigen industrielagern, die sind ihr geld auch wert.
> wobei: die verschiedenen kugellager nehmen auch die kräfte unterschiedlich auf, sodass ich mutmasse, dass die rillenkugellager nicht so lange halten werden wie schrägkugellager.
> die "no-name" ware wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht den belastungen auf dauer standhalten, wie es hochwertige lager tun, der preis erklärt sich i.d.r. durch die wertigkeit der materialien und der komplexität des aufbaus. d.h. du wirst nach der nächsten saison vielleicht schon wieder tauschen.
> vergleiche übrigens den preis mal mit einem satz reifen, den du sicherlich jede saison runter shredderst...imho



Naja, ich kauf kein Hochpräzisions Lager von SKF um >100/Stk. nur damit ich dort wieder Schrägkugellager drinnen hab. Mit den Maßen hab ich zumindest nur so teure gefunden. Etwas seitliche Belastung hält das Rillenlager ja auch aus, ohne gleich ex zu gehen und wenn das NoName nur eine Saison hält, dann tausch ichs halt wieder aus, ist an der Wippe in einer Stunde erledigt.. da kann ich dann immer noch SKF verbauen, wenn ich wirklich nicht zufrieden war.. 
Irgendjemand im Forum hat mal versucht das zu vergleichen und ist eine Saison lang auf einer Seite im Hinterbau NoName und auf der anderen Seite SKF gefahren. In dem Fall waren die SKF nach der Saison vergammelt und die billigen noch OK.




trigger666 schrieb:


> Hat sich Canyon schon zu diesem Thema geäußert? Mich wundert es schon, das hier viele mit den Lagern unzufrieden sind und es von Canyon noch keine Reaktion darauf gab. Oder habe ich Sie überlesen?


Ich bin/war nicht unzufrieden mit den Lagern, ich hab sie nur teilweise zerstört beim Ausbau, daher brauchte ich neue.. 




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> http://www.kugellager-express.de/Ri...ellager-6802---61802---15x24x5-mm.html#1-1442
> 
> hier gibts die ein wenig günstiger.



Dort hab ich auch bestellt, hab nur gleich überall 2-4 Lager mehr genommen, daher meine 25...




othu schrieb:


> Von kugellager-express.de habe ich einmal billigste Ware bekommen, die hatte schon im Auslieferungszustand so viel Spiel dass ich die direkt zurückgeschickt habe.



Dann bin ich gespannt wie meine Lager sein werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Dann bin ich gespannt wie meine Lager sein werden...



Schreib mal wie die sind...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Ich bestelle SKF Lager immer bei kugellager-direkt.de, gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit den deutlich günstigeren Codex Lagern von dswaelzlager.de gemacht.
> Von kugellager-express.de habe ich einmal billigste Ware bekommen, die hatte schon im Auslieferungszustand so viel Spiel dass ich die direkt zurückgeschickt habe.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Kugellager-direkt.de kostet das ganze direkt 100 Euro. 

4 x 619/8-2RS1 SKF

40,76 EUR

4 x 61902-2RS1 SKF

40,24 EUR

2 x 61802-2RS1 SKF

19,08 EUR

Zwischensumme: 100,08 EUR


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> ICh hoffe dass sie mit dem RAW Rahmen gut harmonieren werden. Mein Plan sind rote Nippel und Naben dazu silberne Speichen. Ich bin mir nur nicht Ã¼ber die Wippe schlÃ¼ssig. Denk aber sie wird auch rot werden um als "zentrales" Element nochmal nen Akzent zu setzen.


Ich bin jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt, wie es wirkt. Die Wippe wÃ¼rde ich auf jeden Fall rot machen, an der zentralen Stelle sollte die Haupt-Kontrastfarbe auf jeden Fall vorkommen 




der_erce schrieb:


> Am Steuersatz sind ja 2, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Teile die eloxiert sind. Das eine ist die Kappe und das andere das Lager? Bekommt man das ohne Austreiber usw. raus? Macht das Sinn das ding ebenso ins Eloxbad zu legen oder sollte man da gleich nen neuen Steuersatz reinsetzen?


FÃ¼r die Lagerschale brauchst du ein Werkzeug zum raus schlagen. Ob du die direkt neu kaufst, ist Geschmacksache... ich wÃ¼rde das wohl tun, dann hast du 2 Teile weniger zu eloxieren und hast noch eine Garnitur aus Ersatz oder kannst die verkaufen.




der_erce schrieb:


> Ach weisst. Es is schon geil wenn man das alles selbst machen kann aber nur mal zum mitdenken. Tensiometer gibts ab 80 Tacken von Park Tool. Simpel und ausreichend? Oder muss es eins von DT-Swiss fÃ¼r 300 sein? ZentrierstÃ¤nder gibts auch schon ab 50 euro gehen bis 500 Euro! Wo steckt man die Grenze ab? Kontrolllehre noch und bevor du Ã¼berhaupt eine Felge mal eingespannt hast, biste schon nen Laufradsatzpreis los! Rentiert sich der Aufwand fÃ¼r einen Hobbybiker? Wenn ich ab Juni meinen Keller hab ist das sicher vom Platz her auch kein Thema, nur frag ich mich, wie oft setzt man seine LaufrÃ¤der da rein? Wer hat denn zuhause eine Wuchtmaschine fÃ¼r seine Autoreifen? Wer wÃ¼rde denn nach jeder fahrt seine Reifen neu wuchten?
> WeiÃt was ich mein?


Ja, das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, ich stand fÃ¼r gut 1 Jahr genau an der gleichen Stelle mit den selben Ãberlegungen  Lohnt sich das Ganze? Rein rechnerisch: nein. Aber ich hatte einfach viel zu viel Bock drauf und wollte auch in der Hinsicht in Zukunft 100% unabhÃ¤ngig sein, deshalb hab ichs gemacht  Ich bin halt schon sehr leidenschaftlicher Fahrrad-Liebhaber, das wÃ¼rde ich als etwas tiefer verwurzelt als "Hobbybiker" ansehen, da fÃ¤llt eine Entscheidung fÃ¼r so eine Sache auch etwas leichter.  Ich habe halt z. B. schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit 08/15 LRS gemacht (extrem inhomogene Speichenspannungen, dadurch schlechte Haltbarkeit, billigste Nippel und die anscheinend trocken verbaut, so dass die selbst bei sachgemÃ¤Ãem Nachzentrieren reihenweise abreiÃen) und frei nach meinen WÃ¼nschen bei einem RICHTIGEN Laufradbauer bauen lassen war mir dann doch zu teuer. weiterer Vorteil, wen man das Equipement mal hat: man kann auch jeden beliebigen Billig-LRS sauber nachzentrieren und die QualitÃ¤t unterm Strich dadurch deutlich erhÃ¶hen.  Also entweder zum Service vorhandener LRS (ich hab inkl. Stadtschlampe 4 Bikes, meine Freundin 3 ) oder mit der hintergrundidee, dass man auch einfach billige Angebots-LRS kaufen und die nachtrÃ¤glich "auf Kurs" bringen kann. Nicht zuletzt erfÃ¼llt es mich mit Stolz, wenn ich ein Laufrad fertig gebaut habe und damit fahre - natÃ¼rlich vor allem, wenn die Eigenschaften so sind wie ich mÃ¶chte und die Teile auch halten  Ich fahre an meinen beiden MTBs (FRX + AM/EN-Hardtail) mittlerweile bei 3 LRS insg. 3 selbstgebaute RÃ¤der, der Touren-LRS am FRX und das Hinterrad am HT. Der Touren LRS wiegt knapp unter 1800g und hat das letzte Jahr Ã¼ber schon mÃ¤chtig auf dem Kopf bekommen (fÃ¼r meine bescheidenen VerhÃ¤ltnisse ), beim letzten Check Ende der Saison war er noch absolut astrein rund und die Speichanspannungen sind noch perfekt homogen gewesen => Stolz! :hÃ¼pf:
Zum Arbeitsmaterial: ich habe beides bei Centrimaster bestellt. Der Parktool Tensio war mir zu "lummerig", der DT allerdings viel zu teuer, so bin ich auf den von Centrimaster gestoÃen. Der hat auch seine (kleinen) Nachteile taugt fÃ¼r mich aber einwandfrei. Ich hatte das GlÃ¼ck, den bei einer eBay-Sonderaktion fÃ¼r 130 schieÃen zu kÃ¶nnen. Mein ZentrierstÃ¤nder nennt sich Pointer, der ist aber nicht mehr erhÃ¤ltlich, war wohl eine Art Prototyp des Genius mit integrierter Mittigkeitslehre und in etwas stabilerer AusfÃ¼hrung, hat dafÃ¼r auch etwas mehr gekostet (260). Die Mittenfindung (Ã¼ber die beiden AnschlÃ¤ge oben und unten und die verschiebbare HÃ¼lse in der Mitte) ist sehr praktisch, geht aber natÃ¼rlich mit einer Lehre, die beim Genius dabei ist, auch. Das Anzeigeinstrument mit den Schleppzeigern ist auch klasse, deutlich besser als nur eine Nase als Anschlag.
Ich habe also mit gescheitem Nippeldreher etwa 400â¬ fÃ¼r das Material ausgegeben. Dazu kommt natÃ¼rlich noch die Zeit, die man braucht, bis man endgÃ¼ltig mal loslegen kann. Bis man das rein finanziell wieder raus hat, muss man natÃ¼rlich schon 2-3 LRS aufbauen, aber dafÃ¼r kann ich jetzt auch jederzeit vorhandene LR checken oder reparieren und auch einfach mal gÃ¼nstig etwas umspeichen o. Ã. - ich bereue es nicht 




othu schrieb:


> Doch, das bestreite ich sehr wohl.
> 200-300gr kÃ¶nnte Rock Shox sie sicherlich leichter bauen, aber wofÃ¼r?
> 
> Ich gehÃ¶re zu den (zugegeben wohl wenigen), die eine supersteife Singlecrown haben wollen. Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach die Alternativen?
> ...


Ich sehe das halt so: wenn ich mir eine 3kg Totem ins Bike stecke, kann ich auch direkt ne Boxxer mit identischem Gewicht nehmen. AuÃerhalb von dem Einsatzgebiet, wo eine DoppelbrÃ¼cke Nachteile hÃ¤tte, sehe ich fÃ¼r die 3kg Singlecrown auch keine Vorteile - vor allem wenn man eine Option auf Federwegsverstellung auÃen vor lÃ¤sst. Die einzigen Bereiche, wo die Totem dann noch Sinn machen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re FR Ã¡ la Big Mountain oder Slopestyle, also mit riesigen Drops und SprÃ¼ngen und hartem Geballer, wo man aber evtl. in der Luft so Scherze machen will, bei der eine Dualcrown hinderlich wÃ¤re. Das andere wÃ¤re evtl. Vertriding, wo man immer viel Gewicht auf der Gabel hat und demnach die Steifigkeit sehr wichtig ist, aber auch da ist das Gewicht ein Thema, wenn man nicht den grÃ¶Ãten Teil mit dem Lift hochfahren kann. Bei >100kg Kampfgewicht ist das natÃ¼rlich auch eine GANZ andere Sache als bei meinem <70kg (+ Klamotten) Fliegengewicht  FÃ¼r mich ist eine Lyrik durchaus steif genug, nur bei viel heftigem Gescheppere (Bikepark...) wÃ¼nsche ich mir ab und zu etwas steiferes, aber damit kann ich ob der >1/2kg Gewichtsersparnis und 4,5cm Verstellbarkeit sehr gut leben  Das Gebastel finde ich nicht schlimm, ist ja bis auf das andere Casting quasi vernachlÃ¤ssigbar. FÃ¼r mich ist das also eine Alternative. Durolux: Air finde ich schonmal schlecht, und wenn die DÃ¤mpfung nicht mal grÃ¼ndlich Ã¼berholt wurde, ist das eh kein realistischer Vergleich. Fox 36: Gewicht/Steifigkeit irgendwo zwischen Lyrik und Totem mit dem Preis von beiden zusammen  und eben ne Fox, richtig. Die 66 sehe ich da noch als einzige ECHTE Alternative mit vergleichbarer Steifigkeit, dass es die nicht mehr gibt ist echt unverstÃ¤ndlich. Aber die wÃ¼rde man sicher auch noch bekommen, wenn man eine will...


----------



## othu (6. Februar 2013)

Die Fox36 kann nicht mal mit ner Lyrik standhalten...

Test bike 12.2011 + 01.2012

Gewicht:
26" Lyrik RC2DH: 2229gr
26" Fox36 Talas RLC Factory: 2166gr

Verdrehsteifigkeit:
26" Lyrik RC2DH: 29,1Nm/°
26" Fox36 Talas RLC Factory: 26,8Nm/°

Bremssteifigkeit:
26" Lyrik RC2DH: 253,1Nm/°
26" Fox36 Talas RLC Factory: 239,5Nm/°

beim Preis schon zweimal nicht...


Die Marzocchi 66 bekommst du vielleicht noch, aber dafür keine passenden Federn für >100kg... und leichter als die Totem ist sie auch nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2013)

Hmm, bei der 160er hatte ich das Gefühl, dass sie steifer ist als die Lyrik... ne 180er bin ich noch nicht nennenswert gefahren.

Die 66 wäre immerhin ein Wenig leichter (2,8kg) wenn man von der mit Ti-Feder ausgeht. Dass es dafür dann keine passenden Federn gibt, ist halt Mist...

Bei deinen Gegebenheiten und Ansprüchen, wiegen die nachteile der Totem wohl nicht so schwer wie bei mir


----------



## _andi_ (6. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Die Fox36 kann nicht mal mit ner Lyrik standhalten...
> 
> Test bike 12.2011 + 01.2012
> 
> ...



gibts dazu auch realistische werte die in der praxis auftreten? ich weiß, sind unterschiedlich von rad zu rad und fahrer zu fahrer ... aber zumindest in welcher größenordnung spielt sich das ab, wenn wir die berge runterfallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (6. Februar 2013)

Du wiegst doch eh nichts, da ist das in der Praxis irrelevant.
Bei meinem Gewicht ist das schon eher interessant.


----------



## _andi_ (6. Februar 2013)

ist ja nicht auf mich bezogen 

rein interessehalber würd ich gern wissen was unser material da aushalten muss.

btw @Fox ... find die bisher echt angenehm. obwohl noch nicht wirklich mit den einstellungen rumgespielt. der ccdb dagegen wirkt im direkten vergleich zur gabel auch sehr hart. nen tip, wie ich als laie rausfinden kann, ob das an falscher einstellung oder zu harter feder liegt? vielleicht muss ich mir doch die 250er holen ...


----------



## trigger666 (6. Februar 2013)

Hier die ersten guten Bilder:

Link


----------



## jedy (6. Februar 2013)

ich will hier auch mal ganz klar eine lanze brechen für die totem. ich gehöre auch zu denen die eine supersteife singlecrowngabel haben wollten und was die steifigkeit angeht, gibt es nunmal nichts vergleichbares auf dem markt, es sei denn man entscheidet sich für eine doppelbrücke. und auf die will ich an meinem freerider eigentlich bewusst verzichten. klar ist das geschmackssache, aber m.e. gehört ne doppelbrücke an ein reines racebike.

obwohl ich auch eher ein fliegengewicht bin, ist das in der praxis schon relevant für mich. an meinem np mega fahre ich auch ne 160er lyrik und der unterschied ist schon enorm. mit der totem habe ich halt auch mit dem freerider die möglichkeit, einen ausflug auf eher härtere dh-strecken zu machen, auch wenn das nicht mein bevorzugtes einsatzgebiet ist. bei groben geläuf und hohen geschwindigkeiten bringt es einfach ein enormes sicherheitsplus.

ich liebe die gabel !


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Februar 2013)

haha FIESES Neongelb!! Komplett aus der Norm aber irgendwie geil. Mir gefällts.


----------



## psx0407 (6. Februar 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> ich will hier auch mal ganz klar eine lanze brechen für die totem. ich gehöre auch zu denen die eine supersteife singlecrowngabel haben wollten und was die steifigkeit angeht, gibt es nunmal nichts vergleichbares auf dem markt,  aber m.e. gehört ne doppelbrücke an ein reines racebike...ich liebe die gabel !


bin voll bei dir !
bin auch in 5 jahren 2 totems gefahren und war von beiden begeistert. von der solo air sogar noch mehr als von der coil. bin bisher noch keine bessere gabel in parks gefahren.
klar: ein racebike braucht ´ne double-crown-gabel. aber ein freerider ? totem ! die macht auf´m freeride.  
psx0407


----------



## jedy (6. Februar 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> bin voll bei dir !
> bin auch in 5 jahren 2 totems gefahren und war von beiden begeistert. von der solo air sogar noch mehr als von der coil. bin bisher noch keine bessere gabel in parks gefahren.
> klar: ein racebike braucht ´ne double-crown-gabel. aber ein freerider ? totem ! die macht auf´m freeride.
> psx0407


----------



## der_erce (7. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn ein "Race Bike" ??? Die Definition ist schon mehr als schwammig. Soll jeder das fahren was er will und nicht interpretieren was wo hin gehört. Slicks gehören nicht nur auf Formel1 autos oder? 
Ich find DC einfach sexy und sie geben mir das *Gefühl* bei meiner Fahrtechnik mir etwas unter die Arme zu greifen und mich nicht gleich zu zerstören. Ich bin Ende 30 und meine Frau hat schon gezuckt als ich vor nem Jahr gemeint hab ich will ne DH/FR Maschine haben. 
Ich glaube auch nicht dass das FRX ein RaceBike ist. Ich glaube überhaupt dass der Begriff Race Bike einfach falsch ist. Ich fahr keine "Rennen"  Jetzt kann man diskutieren ob die DC überhaupt Sinn macht am FRX....ich finde ja! Aber das soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich will meine r2c2 nicht hergeben.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "Race Bike" ??? Die Definition ist schon mehr als schwammig. Soll jeder das fahren was er will und nicht interpretieren was wo hin gehört. Slicks gehören nicht nur auf Formel1 autos oder?
> Ich find DC einfach sexy und sie geben mir das *Gefühl* bei meiner Fahrtechnik mir etwas unter die Arme zu greifen und mich nicht gleich zu zerstören. Ich bin Ende 30 und meine Frau hat schon gezuckt als ich vor nem Jahr gemeint hab ich will ne DH/FR Maschine haben.
> Ich glaube auch nicht dass das FRX ein RaceBike ist. Ich glaube überhaupt dass der Begriff Race Bike einfach falsch ist. Ich fahr keine "Rennen"  Jetzt kann man diskutieren ob die DC überhaupt Sinn macht am FRX....ich finde ja! Aber das soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich will meine r2c2 nicht hergeben.



Seh ich genauso. Ich find die DC auch optisch sehr gut. Klar, über Geschmack brauchen wir jetzt nicht streiten!
Rennen fahren wil ich auch nicht. Aber mit so nem DH Bike (meinetwegen auch RaceBike genannt) ist es gleich was ganz anderes im Park! Ich behalt meine R2C2 auch


----------



## psx0407 (7. Februar 2013)

es sollte ja keiner zu einer totem oder anderen sc bekehrt werden.
es galt nur das pauschale vorurteil gegenüber eine sc zu entkräften, indem praxiserfahrungen kommuniziert wurden.

mathematisch betrachtet:
ein sc sollte vom negativ-bereich nicht in den positiv-bereich, sondern nur bis zum nullpunkt gebracht werden !   

ich gebe meine dc am frx auch nicht her. für mich ist es ein dh-bike und da macht´s sinn.
mein altes rad war ein reiner freerider, da war eine totem besser.

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jake_rides (8. Februar 2013)

Ich grübel auch noch ob SC oder DC, soll heißen Dropzone oder Rockzone. Echte Downhillstrecken gibts hier bei mir nicht so viele, deswegen frag ich mich, ob eine BoXXer da nicht zu viel des Guten wäre.
Ich fahr halt auch mal "nur nen Trail" und nicht überwiegend Downhill. Vom Gewicht her ist es ja laut Canyon kein großer Unterschied. Ich will einfach nichts durch die Gegend fahren, dass ich nicht brauche oder das sogar eher hinderlich als nützlich ist.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn du auch hoch Trampeln willst, keine DC.


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. Februar 2013)

nach deiner streckenbeschreibung eher sc


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht lieber sogar nen EX für Touren...


----------



## Jake_rides (8. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wenn du auch hoch Trampeln willst, keine DC.





LordLinchpin schrieb:


> nach deiner streckenbeschreibung eher sc



Ja, eventuell auch das mal. Nichts besonders steiles, nicht hunderte von Höhenmetern, aber ausschließen würd ichs (solange das Bike es noch zulässt) nicht 




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Vielleicht lieber sogar nen EX für Touren...



Nee. Hab ich zwar anfangs im Visier gehabt, aber ich hatte vorher ein All-Mountainbike und bin damit in einem Jahr nicht eine einzige Tour gefahren. Nur auf dem Fußgängerweg zum Trailanfang und dann runtergeballert 

Ich bin zwar nicht besonders scharf auf die Van, aber wahrscheinlich macht eine SC mehr Sinn, wenngleich ich Downhill grundsätzlich schon fahren möchte. Nur eben nicht ausschließlich/überwiegend.
Auf der anderen Seite: Die Geometrie des Bikes bleibt ja gleich (oder?) und das Gewicht nahezu. Einzig der Lenkeinschlag wird etwas eingeschränkt und es würden hier und da auch 180mm statt 200mm reichen.

Kurz gesagt: Ich weiß es einfach nicht


----------



## mlb (8. Februar 2013)

Immer wieder lese ich, dass man mit DC Gabeln nicht bergauf bzw. keine Touren fahren kann. Nicht nur in diesem Thead.....
Kann mir das mal einer erklären? Ich wusste das nämlich nicht und hab es einfach gemacht, bergauf mit DC. Mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Jogi (8. Februar 2013)

Haha, genau das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ich persönl. Merke keinen (nennenswerten) Unterschied zw. der Boxxer und der Lyrik (mit der Absenkung sllerdings schon) beim Bergaufkurbeln.

Zum Torque Ex: 
Ich hatte zuvor ein Torque ES, selbst das hatte unglaubliches Bergab-Potenzial, obwohl es eher mit dem Strive vergleichbar ist als mit dem T. EX
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich jemals die Obergrenze angetastet hatte, selbst in Bozen (Kohlern, Ritten), Meran2000, Gardasee (601, Skull...), Livigno usw. nicht. Und ich war nie der langsamste in der Gruppe, obgleich die anderen meist mit DH-Bikes unterwegs waren.

Also wenn du wirklich deine "Kernkompetenz" nicht im Bikepark oder auf Natur-DH-Trails einstufst, dann solltest du ernsthaft über ein EX nachdenken.


----------



## Jake_rides (8. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre noch nicht lange (ca. 1 Jahr), von tiefergehender Kompetenz kann daher mMn sowieso (noch) keine Rede sein 
Nach einem Jahr auf dem AM war allerdings klar, dass etwas anderes her muss. Mein Gefühl sagt mir: "Für dich gehts bergab." 
Wenn man noch bergauffahren kann ist das zwar nett, aber darauf kann ich auch verzichten. Wäre wirklich nur zweckorientiert.

Zuerst wollte ich mir ein Gapstar zulegen, aber da ich daran sowieso erst das ein oder andere tauschen würde (Bremsen z.B.) bin ich damit preislich fast auf Höhe eines Dropzone. An letzterem gefällt mir vor allem das Trackflip-System. Wenn die Location mal keine 200mm/63° erfordert, dann stell ich einfach um und bin auch auf Trails noch gut aufgehoben 

Kernkompetenz Bikepark? Winterberg ist 1 1/2 Autostunden weit weg, insofern wird das Bike auch viel lokal bewegt werden. Ist aber nicht so, als hätten wir hier in Dortmund nur Wanderwege  Lust auf Bikepark und Downhill-Experimente hab ich aber auf jeden Fall!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Februar 2013)

Als in Dortmund und Umgebung reicht nen EX. Oder FRX mit SC. Nen reiner DH für den Pott lohnt nicht. 
Klar, Winterberg geht nen DH Bike klar. Komme gebürtig aus dem Sauerland, daher kenn ich sowohl den Pott als auch das Land der tausend Berge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (8. Februar 2013)

Die Brückenart der Gabel ist ja mal sowas von zweitrangig. Entscheide lieber nach der Ausstattung. Brauchst du einen Dämpfer / eine Gabel an deren Einstellungen man sich verlieren kann, oder reicht etwas simples und funktionelles mit Stahlfedern?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Februar 2013)

Ob DC oder SC hat ja auch was mit dem Federweg zu tun, oder nicht?


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. Februar 2013)

bedingt, die größte sc die es gab war ne 203er, also der normale dh federweg bei dc, aber ansonsten sind die unterschiede momentan ca 2cm


----------



## der_erce (8. Februar 2013)

GAB, aber gibts nicht mehr und es hat sich etabliert dass die SCs bis maximal 180mm gehen. Ich kenn jedenfalls nichts größeres. Generell isses auch wurscht, wenn einer will kann er auch mit 300mm Gabel Bergauffahren....


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Februar 2013)

Der Charakter des Bikes bleibt der gleiche - ein freeridelastiger DHer. Die Gabel ändert daran wenig.


----------



## mssc (9. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Schreib mal wie die sind...



Hab die Lager jetzt bekommen, sehen eigentlich nicht schlecht aus, kein merkbares Spiel und laufen einwandfrei... 


  @der_erce
hab den Steuersatz jetzt gewechselt, war überhaupt keine Hexerei... hab ein paar Fotos in meinem Album..
Hab die obere Lagerschale von unten durchs Steuerrohr mit einer Holzleiste rausgeklopft, die neue Lagerschale dann einfach wieder von oben reingeschlagen. Hat vielleicht 10min gedauert, also an deiner Stelle würd ich sie rausklopfen und ebenfalls miteloxieren... 


Hab mich gestern auch etwas mit Nagellackentferner gespielt.. 








beim Logo hat die Schutzfolie beim Abziehen leider etwas vom Lack/Aufdruck mitgenommen.... gefällt mir aber irgendwie... "used-look" eben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (9. Februar 2013)

Schöne Schweißnaht an deinem Frx. Das sieht bei meinem zum Teil nicht so sauber aus.

Die arbeiten haben sich optisch auf jedenfalls gelohnt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Hab die Lager jetzt bekommen, sehen eigentlich nicht schlecht aus, kein merkbares Spiel und laufen einwandfrei...
> 
> 
> @der_erce
> ...



Waren die "günstigen" Lager von Kugellager-Express.de, oder?


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Februar 2013)

Das gelb am sattelrohr/oberrohr ging mit nagellackentferner weg?


----------



## mssc (9. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Waren die "günstigen" Lager von Kugellager-Express.de, oder?


Ja, sind sie...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das gelb am sattelrohr/oberrohr ging mit nagellackentferner weg?


Jep... dachte eigentlich, die Farbe geht gleich komplett runter, aber so ists mir sogar noch lieber..


----------



## User60311 (9. Februar 2013)

nagellackentferner= Aceton .....


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Ja, sind sie...
> .



Schon eingebaut?


----------



## mssc (9. Februar 2013)

Warte noch darauf, dass meine Wippe vom eloxieren zurück kommt...


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir hat das nicht funktioniert.
Ich denke, dass canyon beim raw rahmen die farbe unter der minischicht klarlack angebracht hat.


----------



## fatal_error (9. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat das nicht funktioniert.
> Ich denke, dass canyon beim raw rahmen die farbe unter der minischicht klarlack angebracht hat.



 shit und ich hatte mich gerade schon mit dem Nagellackentferner von meiner Freundin bewaffnet und wollte in den Keller....


----------



## tical2000 (9. Februar 2013)

Servus, ich habe ne kurze Frage, die sicher einer von euch ganz schnell beantworten kann.
Ich hatte meine Gabel FOX 36 Van Factory FIT RC2 180 bei Toxoholics.
Als sie wieder kam, hing folgendes Teil an der Gabel.
Kann mir einer sagen, was das ist, ob ich es einbauen muss? Ist es ein altes ausgebautes oder ein neues Ersatzteil?
Das blaue ist eine Gummilippe.





Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (9. Februar 2013)

Der Ring gehört wieder auf den Gabelschaft, so wie er da liegt, von oben drauf...


----------



## simdiem (9. Februar 2013)

Das Ding heißt Gabelkonus. Link
Der wird auf den Gabelschaft geschoben. Soweit bis er ganz am Ende des Gabelschaftes auf der Gabelkrone aufliegt. Dann fetten und in das Steuerrohr vom Rahmen einführen.
Der Gabelkonus stellt die Verbindung von unterer Lagerschale zu Gabelschaft her.

Gruß Simon


----------



## tical2000 (9. Februar 2013)

Das ging schnell.
Danke!!

Dann geh ich jetzt in die Werkstatt


----------



## mssc (9. Februar 2013)

So gehört er drauf...


----------



## tical2000 (9. Februar 2013)

IBC-Forum.... da wird einem geholfen


----------



## dia-mandt (9. Februar 2013)

Wirst du nur im normalfall nicht einfach so draufdrücken können.
Muss aufgeschlagen werden. Dabei musst du aufpassen, dass du dir da keine Ecke reinhaust.


----------



## simdiem (9. Februar 2013)

Geht besonders gut mit einem Stück Holz zwischen Gabelkonus und Hammer...


----------



## jedy (9. Februar 2013)

ich habe das letzte mal ein 1,5er wasserrohr aus dem baumarkt genommen. geht auch sehr gut.


----------



## der_erce (9. Februar 2013)

@mssc danke dir für die Infos. Wie ich sehe sind da doch mehrere Parts dabei die getauscht/eloxiert werden müssten. Hab ich da noch nicht festgelegt. Du hast dir anscheinend nen neuen CC40 in Schwarz geholt?
Wie gings mit der Wippe zum zerlegen? Recht nen Aufwand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (9. Februar 2013)

Beim Steuersatz wären es zwei bzw. drei Teile, A-Head Kappe, Lagerschale und der Deckel mit dem Klemmring. Hab mir den Deckel mal angesehen, ob man den zerlegen kann... es geht... 

Hab ein Messer in den Spalt vom Konus gesteckt und gedreht (das Messer)




dann ist der Konus mit der Scheibe rausgesprungen




d.h. man kann den Deckel auch ins Eloxalbad schmeissen, da ist sonst nicht mehr dran...




Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich auch alles gleich zum umeloxieren mitgeschickt, dachte aber, die Scheibe ist am Deckel verklebt... so hab ich mir einen neuen Oberteil vom Steuersatz (40.ZS44 Short Cover Top) in schwarz geholt und verbaut... 


Die Wippe abzubauen war nicht so schlimm, Dämpfer und Trackflip raus, dann die linke Achse lockern (an der Sitzstrebe/Wippe) und rausdrücken/-klopfen, evtl. eine längere Schraube mit passendem Gewinde statt der kurzen reindrehen und damit rausdrücken.
Dann die kurzen mittleren Verbindungsschrauben raus und am Schluss die lange Schraube am Oberrohr lösen und leicht klopfen, dann sollte die Wippe schon entgegenkommen...




Die Lagerkappen sind nur geschraubt, lassen sich mit der Abdeckkappe für das Oberrohr (für die Sattelstützen-Remote-Leitung, Danke othu für den Hinweis!  ) demontieren, evtl. machen bevor man die Wippe demontiert, müsste dann einfacher sein...





Die Kappen sind nur gesteckt




Die Lager gehen ebenfalls recht einfach auszupressen..




Wenn ich nichts vergessen hab, wars das eigentlich auch...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> [...] totem [...] bei groben geläuf und hohen geschwindigkeiten bringt es einfach ein enormes sicherheitsplus.


Ich würde eher sagen, es ist eine "Erleichterung", denn mit der steiferen Gabel muss man bei hartem Gerumpel und vor allem so Sachen wie schrägen Wurzeln etc. einfach nicht so viel Kraft aufwenden, um das Bike auf Spur zu halten. Kann man natürlich indirekt auch als Sicherheitsaspekt ansehen  aber ich denke, man kann generell ALLES mit z. B. einer Lyrik statt einer Totem oder Boxxer fahren und sicher auch genau so schnell, nur eben mit einem anderen Gefühl in den Unterarmen am Ende der Abfahrt  Ist mir Leichtgewicht aber eben kein Zusatzgewicht von >1/2kg wert...


Zur ganzen SC vs. DC Sache:



Nico Laus schrieb:


> Der Charakter des Bikes bleibt der gleiche - ein freeridelastiger DHer. Die Gabel ändert daran wenig.


Genau so siehts aus.  Die DC ist eben etwas steifer und hat weniger Lenkeinschlag, während die SC i. d. R. etwas leichter ist, nicht ganz so steif und eben vollen Lenkeinschlag hat. Will man auch mal Trails fahren, vor allem wenn es welche sind, auf denen mal eine Kehre vorkommt und man nicht umsetzen kann, sollte man eher zur SC greifen, will man vorwiegend auf gebauten Strecken ohne Kehren fahren und vor allem das letzte Bisschen Spurstabilität bei hartem Gelände rausholen, sollte man zur DC greifen. Will man beim Springen dicke Tricks á la X-Up (oder Tailwhip ) raushauen, wäre das natürlich auch ein Argument für die SC  Liegt man irgendwo dazwischen, kann man nach Optik, Gewicht, Geldbeutel oder sonstwelchem Kriterium entscheiden, es ist dann schlicht und einfach egal 
Dass man mit einer DC nicht bergauf oder sogar (bedingt) Touren fahren kann, ist völliger Käse! Wenn man von einer nicht-absenkbaren 180er SC ausgeht (was ja auf alle SC Gabeln im FRX zutrifft) ist es absolut identisch zu fahren. Streng theoretisch gesehen ist eine DC mit 200mm da sogar besser, da sie bei theoretisch identischer Sag-Rate wenige mm mehr eingefedert ist als die 180er und so die Front minimal tiefer kommt - natürlich nur völlig abstrakte Theorie und in der Praxis absolut irrelevant 
Fährt man wie ich hauptsächlich Touren, ganz egal wie sehr man auf manchen Abfahrten auch von der Steifigkeit einer DC profitieren könnte, kommt eigentlich eh nur eine SC in Frage. Ich habe auf vielen Hometrails Kehren, wo eine DC für mich absolut hinderlich wäre. Außerdem sind die 4,5cm Absenkung beim Hochfahren* durchaus recht angenehm, sowas gibt es eben bei DC Gabel nicht (die alten Boxxer Ride und 888 ATA zählen nicht! ). Der Unterschied von meiner 2,45kg schweren Gabel mit 180mm und Stahlfeder zu jeder beliebigen DC (selbst mit Luft!) ist auch nicht ganz zu verachten, da können auch die meisten 180mm SCs ohne Absenkung nicht mithalten.  Allerdings ist es schon relativ "speziell", ein FRX in erster Linie zum Touren einzusetzen... macht natürlich auch nicht in jedem Revier Sinn 

*) Allerdings nutze ich die Absenkung dank der uphillfreundlichen Geo des FRX nur bei steilen oder sehr langen Anstiegen und habe schon überlegt, doch mal testweise auf Coil fix umzubauen. Vermutlich käme ich da mit der Federhärte etwas näher an das, was für mich optimal wäre. Und es wäre nochmal 60-70g leichter 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat das nicht funktioniert.
> Ich denke, dass canyon beim raw rahmen die farbe unter der minischicht klarlack angebracht hat.


Haben sie sogar ziemlich sicher. Beim alten FR war es definitiv so und es sieht am neuen optisch genau gleich aus...


----------



## Jake_rides (9. Februar 2013)

Wenns bei dem Bisschen, das ich bergauf eiern werde, keinen großen Unterschied macht, dann wäre die DC eigentlich die schlauere Wahl. Das mit dem Lenkeinschlag wird schon hinhauen.
Für das, was ich hier vorerst meistens fahren werde, brauche ich nicht unbedingt 200mm. Im übrigen wiege ich nur ~75kg. Aber was man hat, das hat man 
Mal schauen, was das Geld sagt. Ansonsten würde ich eine Totem Solo Air der Fox wahrscheinlich vorziehen  Danke, dass ihr mal die Pros und Cons dargestellt habt


----------



## othu (10. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die Lagerkappen sind nur geschraubt, am Besten mit einer Seegeringzange oder einer Wasserpumpenzange oder sowas abschrauben,



Oder man nimmt einfach das mitgelieferte Werkzeug, nämlich die Abdeckkappe für die Remote-Leitung im Oberrohr


----------



## ASQ (10. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie liest es sich hier gerade, als ob der ein oder andere ein Allfreehiller sucht^^
Atm bin ich auch am überlegen, ob SC oder DC , ob Flashzone oder doch nur das Dropzone.
Meine überlegungen hierbei sind im grunde nur... Komm ich gemütlich von Spot zu Spot.
Für Touren nehm ich mein AM, aber wenn ich das FRX nehme, wird auch dort gefahren, für was es gedacht ist.


----------



## mssc (10. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt einfach das mitgelieferte Werkzeug, nämlich die Abdeckkappe für die Remote-Leitung im Oberrohr


verdammt.. 
hab mich letztens gewundert, wozu diese Stifte auf der Abdeckung sind... 

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (10. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> verdammt..
> hab mich letztens gewundert, wozu diese Stifte auf der Abdeckung sind...
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis!



Bahnhof!


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Februar 2013)

Der erce.....

Dreh mal die kappe ab, die am oberrohr sitz...da, wo die leitung für die remote durch soll.
Auf der innenseite sind 2 pinne, die passen in die löcher an den abdeckkapoen der wippe.
Damit kann man die kappen abdrehen bzw ist es für die lagervorspannung gedacht!


----------



## Type53 (10. Februar 2013)

Ich bin soeben meinem vermeintlichen Freilaufgeräusch auf die Schliche gekommen.
Das Geräusch rührte auf einem locker sitzenden Alu-Füllstück in der Hohlkammer der Felge am Stoss wo das Material gestückelt ist.
Hätte mittels Körnerschlägen befestigt sein sollen.

Hatte das schon jemand?

Gruss, Jürgen

Sun Ringle Drift FRX 2012


----------



## der_erce (10. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Der erce.....
> 
> Dreh mal die kappe ab, die am oberrohr sitz...da, wo die leitung für die remote durch soll.
> Auf der innenseite sind 2 pinne, die passen in die löcher an den abdeckkapoen der wippe.
> Damit kann man die kappen abdrehen bzw ist es für die lagervorspannung gedacht!



Ach was....vorne am Steuerrohr?? Wie geil is das denn.


----------



## Type53 (10. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ach was....vorne am Steuerrohr?? Wie geil is das denn.



Nein, vorne am Oberrohr


----------



## der_erce (10. Februar 2013)

Ich denk ich habs begriffen


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wirst du nur im normalfall nicht einfach so draufdrücken können.
> Muss aufgeschlagen werden. Dabei musst du aufpassen, dass du dir da keine Ecke reinhaust.



Ich hab meinen Konus montiert, indem ich ihn leicht auf den Gabelschaft gedrückt hab, die Gabel durch das Steuerrohr gesteckt und dann mit der Aheadkappe angezogen habe...

Bis jetzt hebts


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Februar 2013)

Also im normalfall, wenn der konus nicht hinten geschlitzt ist, muss man da schon gut kraft aufwenden, wenn alles noch recht neu ist.
Das ding muss ja kompl. plan aufliegen.
Ich kenne das nur so. Wenn es bei dir so funktioniert hat, ist ja alles gut


----------



## trigger666 (10. Februar 2013)

Heute habe ich mal das super Wetter genutzt und den ersten größeren Ausflug ins Gelände unternommen. 

Mein Erstes Fazit: Das Bike geht gut berghoch und in der Ebene sowieso. Bergrunter ist eine Macht. Im direkten Vergleich zu meinem Enduro sitze ich viel mehr im Bike. Das einzige was ein längeres Bergauf verhindert, ist die Übersetzung. Ich hätte nie gedacht, das sich das Bike trotz des Gewichts, Lenk- und Sitzwinkel so gut berghoch bewegen lässt.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Februar 2013)

Is des a Minion in 2,5? Sieht so fett aus auf dem Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Irgendwie liest es sich hier gerade, als ob der ein oder andere ein Allfreehiller sucht^^


Lustige Bezeichung  aber im Prizip ist mein FRX für mich genau das! 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also im normalfall, wenn der konus nicht hinten geschlitzt ist, muss man da schon gut kraft aufwenden, wenn alles noch recht neu ist.


Ja, meistens ist das auch so. Aber auch an der Stelle gibt es bei Schaft sowie Konus Toleranzen in beide Richtungen... ich hatte schon alles von Konus nur mit fast schon brutaler Gewalt drauf zu kriegen über das Ganze mit einigen bzw. vielen Schlägen, bis hin zu mit der Hand fast komplett drauf kriegen und sogar einen Fall, wo der Konus zu locker saß und so nicht fahrbar war...




trigger666 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht, das sich das Bike trotz des Gewichts, Lenk- und Sitzwinkel so gut berghoch bewegen lässt.


Ja, in der Hinsicht hat das FRX schon Viele überrascht


----------



## Jake_rides (10. Februar 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Mein Erstes Fazit: Das Bike geht gut berghoch und in der Ebene sowieso. Bergrunter ist eine Macht. Im direkten Vergleich zu meinem Enduro sitze ich viel mehr im Bike. Das einzige was ein längeres Bergauf verhindert, ist die Übersetzung. Ich hätte nie gedacht, das sich das Bike trotz des Gewichts, Lenk- und Sitzwinkel so gut berghoch bewegen lässt.



Hört sich gut an 
Ich bestelle, sobald ich mich zwischen Rockzone und Dropzone entschieden habe - also wahrscheinlich so Mitte nächsten Jahres 

Ein 2tes Kettenblatt könnte ich theoretisch nachrüsten, oder?


----------



## mssc (10. Februar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an
> Ich bestelle, sobald ich mich zwischen Rockzone und Dropzone entschieden habe - also wahrscheinlich so Mitte nächsten Jahres
> 
> Ein 2tes Kettenblatt könnte ich theoretisch nachrüsten, oder?



2-fach Kurbel lässt sich nachrüsten, mach ich grad bei meinem Dropzone..


----------



## Jake_rides (10. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, danke. Will mir die Option gerne offen halten, falls ich irgendwann doch nochmal etwas Strecke/Höhenmeter machen will. Aber das ist vorerst unwahrscheinlich, bergab ist einfach lässiger


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe an einem FRX dann doch noch einen Montagefehler, oder nennen wir es eine Unschönheit, festgestellt.
Rein aus Neugierde heraus wollte ich nachmessen bis wohin die Standrohre eintauchen, wenn der volle Federweg von 200 mm der Boxxer WC ausgenutzt wird.
Angesetzt habe ich natürlich an der Oberkante der Staubdichtungen, da diese ja sicher nicht bei vollem Federweg eingedrückt werden. Und siehe da, die 200 mm Marke liegt 5mm innerhalb der unteren Brücke. Die Standrohre wurden also beim Montieren zu weit hoch geschoben.
Auch wenn ich diese Grenze so schnell sicherlich nicht ausreizen werde, werde ich das bei Gelegenheit korrigieren.
Oder gibt es einen plausiblen Grund, weshalb das so gemacht wurde (der mir gerade partout nicht in den Sinn kommen will)?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Februar 2013)

Hast du die Rohre komplett rausgezogen? Die sinken von alleine ein wenig ein.


----------



## simdiem (13. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hast du die Rohre komplett rausgezogen? Die sinken von alleine ein wenig ein.



Das ist ein guter Hinweis. Daran hätte ich jetzt auch nicht direkt gedacht 

Bin gespannt was der Kollege berichtet...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Februar 2013)

So viel wie ich diese Woche meine Boxxer ein und ausgebaut habe  
 @simdiem
Hoffe Klausuren waren gut. Wann starten wir?!? Wollte Samstag ne Runde im Park drehen. 
Schreib mal ne PN.


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Februar 2013)

Guter Tipp, danke! =)
Allerdings tut sich da bei mir nicht viel wenn ich nur das Vorderrad anhebe, ich musste schon gegen die Brücke an den Tauchrohren drücken, damit sich die letzten mm bewegt haben. Im normalen Fahrbetrieb wäre das also nie passiert.
Aber da will ich mal kein zu voreiliges Urteil bilden, die Gabel ist noch nicht eingefahren und wahrscheinlich werde ich ihr, wie von Smubob vorgeschlagen auch noch demnächst das Motoröl-Tuning gönnen.

PS: Für das WE juckt es mich auch echt in den Fingern. Falls Wildbad auf macht und das Wetter nicht ganz desaströs wird wäre ich wahrscheinlich mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Februar 2013)

Heute entscheidet sich ob Wildbad auf hat. Wenn ja bin ich Samstag da. Sonst fahr ich in Eppingen. Da ist auf 

Ja, Schmierölwechsel lohnt auf jeden Fall. Hab ich Montag gemacht.

Diese paar mm, die die Gabel automatisch reingeht sind normal. Ist durch das Gewicht des Lenkers/Gabel bedingt.


----------



## Sasse82 (14. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn das in Eppingen? Privat gebaute Strecken?
Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört, wäre aber auch in greifbarer Nähe für mich.


----------



## Jogi (14. Februar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das in Eppingen? Privat gebaute Strecken?
> Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört, wäre aber auch in greifbarer Nähe für mich.



das ist ein vom Verein "Hornbuckel-Biker" gebaute und gepflegte Strecke und eine sogenannte "Spielwiese" mit einigen Kickern, Holzbauten ect.
Die Benutztung ist eigentlich nur Mitgliedern gestattet.

Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Sasse82 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich wohne bei Ludwigsburg und bin auch schon mit S.Tschuschke deshalb in direktem Kontakt. Klingt interessant, werde es mir mit Sicherheit mal anschauen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Februar 2013)

LB ist ja quasi bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Februar 2013)

So, Samstag geht's in dem Park. Huber Bushings und Vivid R2C testen. Auch mal sehen wie die Boxxer mit mehr Schmierung anspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (14. Februar 2013)

Dann geb mal Bescheid was Dein Eindruck ist.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Februar 2013)

Wird gemacht. Bin gespannt. Kannst ja mitkommen.


----------



## christophersch (14. Februar 2013)

Also für mich gehts bald raus aus Hamburg. Uni - Bayreuth ruft. Falls jemand dort in der Nähe wohnt würde ich mich sehr über eine Rundtour und ein paar Tipps zu örtlichen Strecken freuen. Auto habe ich auch. Wird dann so ende April losgehen....

cheers
_christopher


----------



## rmfausi (14. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wird gemacht. Bin gespannt. Kannst ja mitkommen.



Gerne, aber bin dieses Wochenende schon verplant. Leider. Die Saison ist ja noch jung. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## der_erce (14. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Also für mich gehts bald raus aus Hamburg. Uni - Bayreuth ruft. Falls jemand dort in der Nähe wohnt würde ich mich sehr über eine Rundtour und ein paar Tipps zu örtlichen Strecken freuen. Auto habe ich auch. Wird dann so ende April losgehen....
> 
> cheers
> _christopher



Noch ein FRXler können wir hier in Franken immer gebrauchen. Bikepark Osternohe oder andere Schandtaten. MEld dich einfach wenn du hier bist. Lässt sich sicher was arrangieren.


----------



## JulianM. (14. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Also für mich gehts bald raus aus Hamburg. Uni - Bayreuth ruft. Falls jemand dort in der Nähe wohnt würde ich mich sehr über eine Rundtour und ein paar Tipps zu örtlichen Strecken freuen. Auto habe ich auch. Wird dann so ende April losgehen....
> 
> cheers
> _christopher



querlesen ist anscheinend doch manchmal sinnvoll. 
uni bayreuth hier! 
bin leider nicht downhilltauglich aber den ein oder anderen kleinen spot kann man schon gut fahren, ochsenkopf ist ja auch in der nähe und da kommt soweit ich weiß mitm semesterticket für lau hin (radkarte für die bahn muss man kaufen, aber kost ja fast nix) 
meld dich einfach mal


----------



## christophersch (14. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> querlesen ist anscheinend doch manchmal sinnvoll.
> uni bayreuth hier!
> bin leider nicht downhilltauglich aber den ein oder anderen kleinen spot kann man schon gut fahren, ochsenkopf ist ja auch in der nähe und da kommt soweit ich weiß mitm semesterticket für lau hin (radkarte für die bahn muss man kaufen, aber kost ja fast nix)
> meld dich einfach mal





der_erce schrieb:


> Noch ein FRXler können wir hier in Franken immer gebrauchen. Bikepark Osternohe oder andere Schandtaten. MEld dich einfach wenn du hier bist. Lässt sich sicher was arrangieren.




 Klasse! Danke euch


----------



## simdiem (15. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> So viel wie ich diese Woche meine Boxxer ein und ausgebaut habe
> @simdiem
> Hoffe Klausuren waren gut. Wann starten wir?!? Wollte Samstag ne Runde im Park drehen.
> Schreib mal ne PN.



Hey,

jo danke, die Klausuren habe ich hinter mir. Auch alles zufriedenstellend bestanden  

Meinen Zentrierständer habe ich bereits gebaut. Die Felgen liegen auch schon bei mir. Die Speichenlänge ist berechnet. Diese müssen noch bestellt werden. Die Naben sind bestellt und anscheinend bereits auf dem Weg zu mir. 
Wenn alles gut läuft, kann ich nächste Woche damit beginnen, den LRS aufzubauen. Bis Ende Februar sollte der LRS fertig sein, und dann bin ich auch wieder gerüstet um einen Ausflug in den Park zu unternehmen.

Wie geht es deinem Finger? Wieder alles in Ordnung?

Gruß Simon


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Februar 2013)

Läuft  morgen geht's nach Eppingen. Wenn du mit willst sag Bescheid. 
Sasse82 kommt auch mit.


----------



## mssc (15. Februar 2013)

Meine Wippen und ein paar Kleinteile sind jetzt wieder von easyelox zurück, die billigen Lager von kugellager-express laufen einwandfrei, d.h. mein Rahmen ist jetzt wieder ganz (mehr oder weniger).
Nächste Woche sollte der neue Vorbau kommen, dann kann ich endlich wieder alles zusammenschrauben und mal wieder fahren.. 




Der Dämpfer passt übrigens nur so in den Rahmen, außer in der 185-HI Einstellung, da passt er auch andersrum. Bei den anderen Einstellungen drückt es ihn gegen die Wippe... aber auch so kratzt er auf den letzten mm irgendwo dagegen.. 


Gabel im "Tarnmodus"




und eine kleine Spielerei.. mal sehen, ob man einen Unterschied merkt..  wer erkennt, was es sein soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. Februar 2013)

Oho. Axiallager für die 36?!  Top!


----------



## Xplosion51 (16. Februar 2013)

bild zu groß


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Februar 2013)

Ist das gold oder orange elox?
Wie lange waren die teile denn unterwegs?


----------



## LukasL (16. Februar 2013)

Ab sofort gibt es das Torque FRX Whip- und Playzone in 2 Varianten! 
Einmal mit Rock-Shox Kage RC und einmal Mit Fox Van RC Dämpfer!


----------



## mssc (16. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ist das gold oder orange elox?
> Wie lange waren die teile denn unterwegs?



Wenns fertig ist, sollte ich mal bessere Fotos machen... 
Ist orange elox, war (von u. nach Österreich) ca. 4 1/2 Wochen unterwegs...


----------



## Nico Laus (16. Februar 2013)

LukasL schrieb:


> Ab sofort gibt es das Torque FRX Whip- und Playzone in 2 Varianten!
> Einmal mit Rock-Shox Kage RC und einmal Mit Fox Van RC Dämpfer!


Rockshox hat wohl Lieferschwierigkeiten mit dem Kage. 
Eigentlich wollte ich das schwarze haben, weils nicht lieferbar war, habe ich das graue genommen. Jetzt wo ich mich langsam mit dem Grau angefreundet habe, gibt es das schwarze doch und auch noch früher lieferbar - nur eben mit mit VAN RC. Damn it!  Soll ich umbestellen?


----------



## rmfausi (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Nico Laus,
für mich persönlich wäre es kein Thema, ich würde das schwarze sofort nehmen. Das graue sieht live wohl besser
aus als auf dem Katalogfoto von Canyon. Das schwarze mit den orangefarbenen Teilen ist dieses Jahr
das schönste FRX. Den Fox Dämpfer würde ich solange fahren bis er Mucken macht oder zum Service muss
und dann ggf. einen anderen einbauen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sasse82 (16. Februar 2013)

Yeah, Jungfernfahrt heile (aber nicht ganz sauber) überstanden! 

Fazit:
Hinterbau mit Vivid Air bisher astrein, keine Beanstandungen.
Boxxer  World Cup mit den gewählten Settings insgesamt gut, gerade bei größeren  Schlägen und Sprüngen fühlt sie sich gut an. Wo ich aber noch etwas  mehr tunen bzw. besser Einstellungen finden muss ist für ruppige  Passagen mit vielen kleinen Schlägen. Da ist sie mir noch deutlich zu  nervös. Ich konnte nicht wirklich gut die Spur halten, die Front ist  öfter mal "weg gedopst".

Aber alles in allem bisher bestens zufrieden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und fürs Auge gibts natürlich auch noch was, als erstes gleich mal ein Generationenvergleich, 2012 (von @S.Tschuschke) vs. 2013.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Februar 2013)

Echt sehr feines Gerät! Und das Kilo zu meinem merkt man. Zumindest beim hochheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (16. Februar 2013)

Ja...schick schick...


----------



## Nduro (16. Februar 2013)

@S.Tschuschke hält dein mash-guard hinten und bringt der so etwas?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Februar 2013)

Halten ja, ob es was bringt? Ein wenig schon. Hab den aber zurecht geschnitten damit es bei den Leitungen passt.


----------



## Nduro (17. Februar 2013)

Ok, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Februar 2013)

So, erste Beulen sind in der Felge drin. Sind wohl doch nicht sooo haltbar die Sun Ringle Drift MTX 29...


----------



## MonsterJoe (17. Februar 2013)

hiho!

Meine vordere Code sabbert am Kolben etwas. Jetzt wollte ich nach einem Rep.Kit/Dichtungssatz schauen, aber irgendwie werde ich nicht fündig! (Zu doof/blind/....)
Kann mir jemand helfen?? 


Grüße!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (17. Februar 2013)

luxusproblem:
welche lenkerausführung des spank spike evo 777 soll ich dranbauen: orange-elox, schwarz-elox, schwarz-glänzend?









die übrigen zwei verkaufe ich dann einfach...

spx0407


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Februar 2013)

Schwarz elox


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Februar 2013)

Schwarz elox oder orange, wenn es zu den restlichen "Deko"-Teilen am Bike passt, kann man aber am Bild so nicht beurteilen.


Eine Sache ist mir aber an meinem Bike gestern noch aufgefallen.
Zweimal habe ich den Sprung über einen Kicker verkorkst und bin recht hart zuerst mit dem Vorderrad aufgekommen, aber ohne durchzuschlagen.
Dabei hat es dann vorne irgendwo einmal "geklackt" oder "geknackt". So wirklich genau kann ich es nicht beschreiben, aber ich meine so ein ähnliches Geräuscht auch schon bei ein paar Miet-Bikes gehört zu haben, die schon etwas stärker runter geritten waren (dort aber viel öfter).
Was könnte das sein? Irgendwelche Gabel-Innereien die gegen etwas geschlagen sind? (Eine Feder kanns nicht sein -> Luftfederung). Oder der Vorbau/Steuersatz? Das kann ich mir aber auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, wenn da was locker ist hätte man das sicher auch bei kleineren Schlägen gehört bzw. gemerkt.
Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Kennt ihr so etwas?


----------



## der_erce (17. Februar 2013)

@S.Tschuschke brauchst noch nen Satz? Nächste Woche wollte ich meinen LRS im Bikemarkt inserieren .


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Februar 2013)

@mssc: wieso willst du den Dämpfer umdrehen? Der einzige Grund wäre evtl die Erreichbarkeit der Einsteller, aber das wäre auch schon alles


----------



## mssc (17. Februar 2013)

Mich hats eigentlich nur interessiert, ob Canyon evtl. was an der Wippe geändert hat und der Dämpfer anders rum jetzt passt... dann hätte ich ihn (wegen den Einstellschrauben) so verbaut...


----------



## -canyonfrx-- (17. Februar 2013)

hi leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage, welche Dämpferfederhärte bei welchem Gewicht hab ihr bei euren Torques drin ?
Denn meine ist etwas zu hart.

Lg -canyonfrx--


----------



## christophersch (17. Februar 2013)

-canyonfrx-- schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage, welche Dämpferfederhärte bei welchem Gewicht hab ihr bei euren Torques drin ?
> Denn meine ist etwas zu hart.
> ...



gut 70kg, 300er. HS- und LS - DS sind recht weit offen. Ich nutze den Federweg sehr gut und hab noch gute Reserven für Big Air


----------



## trigger666 (17. Februar 2013)

komplett ausgerüstet 85kg. 400er Feder. Druckstufe 4 klicks zugedreht. vorspannung fast rausgedreht.

passt sehr gut. der dämpfer steht fluffig im federweg ohne durchschläge.


----------



## _andi_ (17. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> gut 70kg, 300er. HS- und LS - DS sind recht weit offen. Ich nutze den Federweg sehr gut und hab noch gute Reserven für Big Air



habs sehr ähnlich, nur fühlt sich der dämpfer mit der 300er feder doch sehr viel härter an als die fox gabel. vielleicht hab ich auch noch keine gute einstellunge gefunden .... aber ich werd wohl auch mal eine 250er probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Februar 2013)

95 Kilo 450er im Vivid R2C 2013. Gestern gefahren. Soweit recht gut.


----------



## Nill (17. Februar 2013)

Hier noch mal ein Wert zur völligen Verwirrung: 450er in Van R bei 82 kg.

Ich glaube es kommt auf Fahrstil und Vorlieben des Fahrers an 

Einfach mal im Bikemarkt schauen 3 Stärken kaufen und 2 behalten. Die zu dir passen


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Februar 2013)

Ok. 450 bei 82 kg kommt mir jetzt auch etwas sehr straff vor. Ich fahre die bei guten 90kg.
Aber wie du schon sagtest, kommt es drauf an wie man es mag.
Außerdem kommt noch die frage nach dem setup auf, also ob man 203mm oder 185mm fährt.


----------



## brillenboogie (17. Februar 2013)

momentan 400er im van rc bei 90 kg. ist aber zu weich, brauch ne 450er. wenn jemand eine übrig hat -> pn


----------



## Mithras (17. Februar 2013)

350 im RC2 bei 88KG in Montur.. allerdings im normalen Torque


----------



## simdiem (18. Februar 2013)

62 kg nackig, 70 mit Ausrüstung und Rucksack macht 300 lbs/inch im CCDB. Allerdings bei höheren Drops 1,8-2,0m muss ich die HighSpeed Druckstufe reindrehen, um bei schlecht geformten Landungen nicht durchzuschlagen, trotz Gummipuffer. 203mm TrackFlip


----------



## Jogi (18. Februar 2013)

Ich wiege ca. 72 kg (netto), mit Klamotten etc. schätze ich mal 76 kg.
zuerst hatte ich ne 300er Feder probiert, die hat sich dann aber sofort als zu weich geoutet. Da ich den ganzen Feder-Rechnern nicht so ganz übern Weg getraut hab, habe ich mal selbst den Taschenrechner gefragt. Ich hab dann noch die gefederte Masse des Bikes (hier 14 kg) hinzugezählt und die Dämpfung mal ganz außer acht gelassen. Dann hab ich die beiden Möglichkeiten vom FRX (203 u. 185 mm) durchgerechnet. Hier das Ergebnis:





Ausgehend von einer Lastverteilung von 70% hinten und 30% vorne
käme ich auf eine 375er Feder, die für DH ca. 33% SAG und für FR/Touren ca. 30% SAG bringt. Momentan hab ich ne 350er drin, die mir aber auch etwas zu soft erscheint. Das will ich aber erstmal richtig austesten, wenn die Trails dies wieder zulassen, bzw. Beerfelden wieder auf hat


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Schmuggel dich am 16/17.03 in Beerfelden rein


----------



## Jogi (18. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Schmuggel dich am 16/17.03 in Beerfelden rein



als  vekleidet mit rosa Outfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Sonst erst am 29.03...


----------



## smithi80 (18. Februar 2013)

hätte mal eine frage zu den Sunringle die am Torque verbaut sind, gibt es für di ein Umrüstkit das sie auch in 135mm rahmen passen?


----------



## Mithras (18. Februar 2013)

Hatte ich auch mal geschaut, aber keine gefunden...


----------



## der_erce (18. Februar 2013)

Simdiem hatte mal sowas gesucht und gefunden. Ist hier im Thread vergraben.


----------



## simdiem (19. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Simdiem hatte mal sowas gesucht und gefunden. Ist hier im Thread vergraben.



Hey,

ich hatte die Adapter für 135 QR am Hinterrad für den Sun Ringle ADD Expert LRS gesucht und gefunden. Ob der Adapter für die normalen Sun Ringle Laufräder die am Torque verbaut sind passend ist, weiß ich nicht.
Der ADD Expert LRS steht übrigens ab sofort zum Verkauf. Frisch zentriert und mit neuer Freilauffeder. Keine Dellen oder sichtbare Kratzer. 7mal gefahren. Verkaufe ihn für 170 Euro. Wiegt 2150 gr.

Ich habe mich übrigens für die weißen Spank Spike Felgen entschieden. (Habe aber auch noch einen Satz schwarze hier liegen)

Auch habe ich mich dafür entschieden es zu versuchen, den weißen Lack mit einer Steinschlagschutzfolie zu schützen. Und siehe da, es hat geklappt die Felge damit sauber in einem Stück zu bekleben. Das ganze ist allerdings relativ zeitaufwändig. Ich habe pro Felge ca 1,5 h benötigt.

Jetzt warte ich noch auf die bestellten Speichen und dann kann es hoffentlich bald mit dem Einspeichen losgehen.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Mithras (19. Februar 2013)

Speichst selber ein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (19. Februar 2013)

cool, weisst noch wo die adapter betellt hast?


----------



## tomu (19. Februar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Ich wiege ca. 72 kg (netto), mit Klamotten etc. schätze ich mal 76 kg.
> zuerst hatte ich ne 300er Feder probiert, die hat sich dann aber sofort als zu weich geoutet. Da ich den ganzen Feder-Rechnern nicht so ganz übern Weg getraut hab, habe ich mal selbst den Taschenrechner gefragt. Ich hab dann noch die gefederte Masse des Bikes (hier 14 kg) hinzugezählt und die Dämpfung mal ganz außer acht gelassen. Dann hab ich die beiden Möglichkeiten vom FRX (203 u. 185 mm) durchgerechnet. Hier das Ergebnis:
> Ausgehend von einer Lastverteilung von 70% hinten und 30% vorne
> käme ich auf eine 375er Feder, die für DH ca. 33% SAG und für FR/Touren ca. 30% SAG bringt. Momentan hab ich ne 350er drin, die mir aber auch etwas zu soft erscheint. Das will ich aber erstmal richtig austesten, wenn die Trails dies wieder zulassen, bzw. Beerfelden wieder auf hat



Wenn du die Lastverteilung im Stehen misst, kommst du auf min 60% / 40% was bei 200mm => 33% Sag => 55,3N/mm - 315lbs/in entspricht.
Das spuckt auch der tftunedshox Recher bei 80kg aus.

Ich komme bei 90kg Fahrergewicht mit der 350er Feder und normaler Fahrweise gut aus. Ab groben >2m Drops dürfte die allerdings nicht reichen.


----------



## Jogi (19. Februar 2013)

tomu schrieb:


> Wenn du die Lastverteilung im Stehen misst, kommst du auf min 60% / 40% was bei 200mm => 33% Sag => 55,3N/mm - 315lbs/in entspricht.
> Das spuckt auch der tftunedshox Recher bei 80kg aus.
> 
> Ich komme bei 90kg Fahrergewicht mit der 350er Feder und normaler Fahrweise gut aus. Ab groben >2m Drops dürfte die allerdings nicht reichen.



Meine erste Feder (300er) hab ich auch nach diesem Federrechner ermittelt. bei der ersten Fahrt hat die sich aber als deutlich zu weich herausgestellt: 0,5m Drop in leicht schräge Landung hat satt durchgeschlagen (hör- und spürbar). mit der jetzigen Feder (350) schon deutlich besser aber dennoch recht flauschig. Mal sehen was die ersten (richtigen) Testfahrten in Beerfelden bringen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Februar 2013)

Mit dem Rechner kam ich auch auf etwas zwischen 400 und 450. Hab jetzt die 450er im Vivid drin. Vorher ne 500er im Van. Im Van hatte ich keine Durchschläge. Mit dem 450er bin ich bisher auch "nur" in Eppingen gefahren, da aber mit gutem Gefühl und ohne Probleme. Dämpfer und Huber Buchsen fühlen sich sehr gut an.


----------



## tomu (19. Februar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Meine erste Feder (300er) hab ich auch nach diesem Federrechner ermittelt. bei der ersten Fahrt hat die sich aber als deutlich zu weich herausgestellt: 0,5m Drop in leicht schräge Landung hat satt durchgeschlagen (hör- und spürbar). mit der jetzigen Feder (350) schon deutlich besser aber dennoch recht flauschig. Mal sehen was die ersten (richtigen) Testfahrten in Beerfelden bringen



Ok, genau das ist der Punkt! Federrechner hin oder her. Das Fahren ist entscheidend. Wenn es Durchschläge gibt musst du logischerweis ne Nummer größer gehen. 
Aber danke für das handgerechnete Blatt, das ist sehr interressant.


----------



## der_erce (19. Februar 2013)

@Mithras 



simdiem schrieb:


> Meinen Zentrierständer habe ich bereits gebaut. Die Felgen liegen auch schon bei mir. Die Speichenlänge ist berechnet. Diese müssen noch bestellt werden. Die Naben sind bestellt und anscheinend bereits auf dem Weg zu mir.
> Wenn alles gut läuft, kann ich nächste Woche damit beginnen, den LRS aufzubauen. Bis Ende Februar sollte der LRS fertig sein, und dann bin ich auch wieder gerüstet um einen Ausflug in den Park zu unternehmen.


----------



## simdiem (19. Februar 2013)

smithi80 schrieb:


> cool, weisst noch wo die adapter betellt hast?



Japp! Ich habe meine bei Chainreactioncyles.com bestellt (CRC). 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es die Adapter auch für deinen LRS-Typ gibt. 

Allgemein ist es nicht gerade einfach die Adapter für die Sun Ringle Naben zu bekommen, da es sehr viele verschiedene Ringle Naben gibt und kaum ein Onlineshop alle verschiedenen Varianten anbietet. 

Einen Tipp habe ich noch für dich. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen in irgendeinem Thema gelesen, dass auch jemand Adapter für eine Sun Ringle Nabe gesucht hat. Er hat bei Bike-components.de angerufen und nach diesen Adaptern gefragt, obwohl diese niciht im Onlineshop aufgelistet waren. Seine Aussage war, dass die Mitarbeiter von BC versuchen diese Adapter für ihn zu bestellen.  Vielleicht ist  das auch eine Möglichkeit für dich dort einfach mal anzurufen.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## smithi80 (19. Februar 2013)

super, danke für die Antwort


----------



## simdiem (19. Februar 2013)

Keine Ursache, gern geschehen!!


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Nico Laus,
> für mich persönlich wäre es kein Thema, ich würde das schwarze sofort nehmen. Das graue sieht live wohl besser
> aus als auf dem Katalogfoto von Canyon. Das schwarze mit den orangefarbenen Teilen ist dieses Jahr
> das schönste FRX. Den Fox Dämpfer würde ich solange fahren bis er Mucken macht oder zum Service muss
> ...



Jap, habe umbestellt. Schwarz geht einem auf lange Sicht wahrscheinlich weniger auf den Zeiger...auch wenn es fast nur noch schwarze Canyons mit Elox gibt.



  @Jogi
Wie kommst du auf eine Gewichtsverteilung von 30/70? Gerade bergab verschiebt sich durch den Neigungswinkel der Schwerpunkt des Systems nach vorne, umso mehr, je schneller man ist und entsprechend tief über dem Lenker gebeugt fährt. Fahren Racer deshalb nicht auch vorne härter als hinten?!

Auf welchen gemessenen Sag kommst du aktuell mit der 350er Feder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (19. Februar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Jap, habe umbestellt. Schwarz geht einem auf lange Sicht wahrscheinlich weniger auf den Zeiger...auch wenn es fast nur noch schwarze Canyons mit Elox gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit der 350er liegt der SAG im Stand bei etwa 36% laut SAG-Monitor, 203 low (ist etwas tricky abzulesen, aber ein Tick mehr als 35%)
das deckt sich auch in etwa mit meiner Berechnung.
Die Lastverteilung habe ich vom CCDB Federrechner abgeleitet, wobei der sagt für FR 72% und für DH sogar 75% am Hinterrad. Das erschien mir allerdings etwas zu viel, daher bin ich von 70% ausgegangen


----------



## rmfausi (19. Februar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Jap, habe umbestellt. Schwarz geht einem auf lange Sicht wahrscheinlich weniger auf den Zeiger...auch wenn es fast nur noch schwarze Canyons mit Elox gibt.



Hi Nico Laus,
das freut mich jetzt schon einbisschen.  Ich wünsche dir jetzt schonmal viel Spass mit dem Rad.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## trigger666 (19. Februar 2013)

Da habe ich fast Exotenstatus mit meiner Grauen Maus.


----------



## frieda_6669 (19. Februar 2013)

so, ich habe es nun auch endlich geschafft!!
falls sich noch jmd erinnert:
ich quälte mich seit seite 195 damit herum, was ich mir nun kaufen soll...Torque FRX, Torque EX in L oder M oder weissdergeier...
heute habe ich nägel mit köpfen gemacht:
habe mir ein Torque FRX Rockzone bestellt, bezahlt, alles fertig...
und weil ich mich so gut dabei fühlte, wollte ich es euch allen mitteilen 
es tut schon gut sich mal entschieden zu haben, unglaublich !!


----------



## Jogi (19. Februar 2013)

@frieda_6669

Glückwunsch


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Februar 2013)

Wirst du nicht bereuen


----------



## Sasse82 (19. Februar 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> so, ich habe es nun auch endlich geschafft!!
> falls sich noch jmd erinnert:
> ich quälte mich seit seite 195 damit herum, was ich mir nun kaufen soll...Torque FRX, Torque EX in L oder M oder weissdergeier...
> heute habe ich nägel mit köpfen gemacht:
> ...




Ich bin mal gespannt, wie dir die Boxxer Worldcup gefällt!


----------



## frieda_6669 (19. Februar 2013)

in münchen liegt ja nun leider seit gefühlten 10 wochen ein halber meter schnee, da wird die erste ausfahrt noch nicht wirkliche rückschlüsse geben, aber ich werde berichten...
@ Sasse82 ich hoffe natürlich, dass du deine tuningtipps und erfahrungen weiterhin kräftig teilst...
und: auch falls ihr denkt, dass ich einen kompletten kopfschuss habe:
ich will mir sozusagen als 2.gabel die 170er Lyric zulegen.
die habe ich als 160er im Remedy drin und bin enorm angetan von der gabel.
da ich ja eigentlich noch eine halbwegs tourentauglichen freerider mit ausbaupotential  gesucht habe, hoffe ich so eigentlich gut bedient zu sein ...


----------



## Sasse82 (19. Februar 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> @ Sasse82 ich hoffe natürlich, dass du deine tuningtipps und erfahrungen weiterhin kräftig teilst...


 
Tuningtipps sind gut, ich habe selbst gerade geschafft, dass meine Zugstufenverstellung blockiert nachdem ich meinen ersten Versuch des Tunings unternommen habe. 
Also noch hörst du besser nicht auf mich. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich habe mich übrigens für die weißen Spank Spike Felgen entschieden. (Habe aber auch noch einen Satz schwarze hier liegen)


Wenn die schwarzen über sind, würde ich die evtl. nehmen  Aber im Moment ist weder Zeit noch Geld für so Scherze vorhanden 

BTW: du hast doch deinen Sattel zum touren immer recht weit hinten? Bei CRC gibts gerade die I-Beam Stütze mit Setback in 30.9mm für 24,99 




Jogi schrieb:


> Meine erste Feder (300er) hab ich auch nach diesem Federrechner ermittelt. bei der ersten Fahrt hat die sich aber als deutlich zu weich herausgestellt: 0,5m Drop in leicht schräge Landung hat satt durchgeschlagen (hör- und spürbar). mit der jetzigen Feder (350) schon deutlich besser aber dennoch recht flauschig. Mal sehen was die ersten (richtigen) Testfahrten in Beerfelden bringen


Hmm, ich habe im Adamskostüm <70kg und fahre im Vivid eine 300er Feder, der hat auch bei >1/2m Drop in einen leichten Gegenhang (Treppe am Übergang Trail/Fuhrweg, man springt aus Sicht des Fuhrwegs quasi "bergauf", rauscht also schön stumpf in den Federweg) nicht durchgeschlagen, allerdings auch auf 185. Macht das echt so viel aus  Ich hatte aber auch auf 203 bisher noch keinen satten Durchschlag, nur maximale Ausnutzung, also im grünen Bereich. Die Toeranz ist bei den Federn sicher auch nicht zu vernachlässigen...




frieda_6669 schrieb:


> und: auch falls ihr denkt, dass ich einen kompletten kopfschuss habe:
> ich will mir sozusagen als 2.gabel die 170er Lyric zulegen.
> die habe ich als 160er im Remedy drin und bin enorm angetan von der gabel.
> da ich ja eigentlich noch eine halbwegs tourentauglichen freerider mit ausbaupotential  gesucht habe, hoffe ich so eigentlich gut bedient zu sein ...


Lyrik im FRX? Find ich klasse! Endlich mal einer, der auch so vernünftig ist


----------



## Jogi (19. Februar 2013)

Wusst ichs doch, dass ich nicht unvernünftig bin








Die HS müsst ihr euch wegdenken, die ist mittlerweile draußen


----------



## User60311 (19. Februar 2013)

bau se wieder rein 

sieht fett aus, die Trail-Variante°!


----------



## Jogi (19. Februar 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> bau se wieder rein
> 
> sieht fett aus, die Trail-Variante°!



Ja, die Lyrik kommt bald wieder rein. Muss mir nur noch ein Werkzeug basteln, um die Buchsen etwas hochzuziehen, damit ich sie auf 180mm "aufbohren" kann 

Die Boxxer kommt dann im Bikepark und Bozen zum Einsatz


----------



## der_erce (19. Februar 2013)

@simdiem ich bin mal sowas von gespannt!!


----------



## simdiem (20. Februar 2013)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Wenn die schwarzen Ã¼ber sind, wÃ¼rde ich die evtl. nehmen  Aber im Moment ist weder Zeit noch Geld fÃ¼r so Scherze vorhanden
> 
> BTW: du hast doch deinen Sattel zum touren immer recht weit hinten? Bei CRC gibts gerade die I-Beam StÃ¼tze mit Setback in 30.9mm fÃ¼r 24,99â¬



Also momentan sind sie noch Ã¼ber. Ich habe sie mal zur Reserve gebunkert. Vielleicht hÃ¤ng ich sie auch in mein Zimmer 

Das ist lieb, dass du an mich gedacht hast wegen der StÃ¼tze. Allerdings hatte ich sie schon und ich kann leider jedem nur davon abraten diese StÃ¼tze zu fahren!!! 
Das AluminiumstÃ¼ck, das von dem SattelstÃ¼zenrohr zur Sattelklemmung fÃ¼hrt ist von so minderwertiger QualitÃ¤t, dass es sich verbiegt.(Und das bei meinem Fliegengewicht) Man kann es zwar wieder zurÃ¼ckbiegen, doch nimmt durch die Biegerei die Festigkeit im Material aufgrund von Microrissen so drastisch ab, dass schon nach wenigen Kilometern der Sattel wieder nach hinten hÃ¤ngt. Bevor mir das Ding ganz abbricht und ich die StÃ¼tze im Ar*** stecken habe , habe ich sie in weitem Bogen aus dem Rad geworfen und dem I-Fly Schrott fÃ¼r immer den RÃ¼cken gekehrt. 



der_erce schrieb:


> @simdiem ich bin mal sowas von gespannt!!



Und ich erst  Ich bin schon dermaÃen gespannt. Ich denke bis zum Wochenende sollten die Speichen da sein, dann kanns losgehen  
Ich habe schon ein wenig an einem alten Laufrad das zentrieren geÃ¼bt. Oh man, das ist genau mein Ding, macht richtig Laune und ist so eine schÃ¶ne filigrane Fummelarbeit  Ãhnlich wie Messer auf'm Wasserstein schleifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Februar 2013)

Dann kannst du mir auch einen Satz aufbauen wenn dir das so viel Spaß macht


----------



## simdiem (20. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mir auch einen Satz aufbauen wenn dir das so viel Spaß macht



Darüber können wir reden, wenn ich meinen LRS fertig habe und ich es dann immer noch so geil finde  . 
Weiterhin habe ich mir noch eine Messuhr bestellt, da es ab einem gewissen Ausschlag optisch nicht mehr ganz so einfach ist, die genaue Stelle des Seiten-oder Höhenschlags zu ermitteln.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## der_erce (20. Februar 2013)

Hast du dir den Zentrierständer anhand der PDF zusammengebaut?


----------



## simdiem (20. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Zentrierständer anhand der PDF zusammengebaut?



Japp, genau den habe ich mir gebaut. 

Allerdings habe ich noch einige konstruktive Optimierungen vorgenommen


----------



## rüttelmonster (20. Februar 2013)

@Jogi
meins sieht fas genau so aus wie das von Dir


----------



## _andi_ (20. Februar 2013)

an der stelle nochmal vielen dank für die vielen hilfreichen tips aus dem forum und ganz besonders @othu

erstmal genug gebastelt ...






wobei ich mit der breite und dem glanzfaktor des lenkers noch sehr unglücklich bin. ausserdem fliegt die sattelstütze wohl irgendwann raus und den etype xt umwerfer werd ich wohl irgendwannmal auch probieren. im moment ist der sram x0 s3 3-fach dran. schaltet einwandfrei, aber der abstand vom blatt zum umwerfer stört mich.


----------



## der_erce (20. Februar 2013)

Schick...was hastn fürn Lenker?


----------



## Mithras (20. Februar 2013)

So ne Remotestütze is im Bikepark mit Schlepplift is echt fies...


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. Februar 2013)

Mit dem richtigen umwerfer schaltet es sogar noch besser


----------



## _andi_ (20. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schick...was hastn fürn Lenker?



der da drauf war halt ... spank spike 777 evo schwarz *glänzend*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (20. Februar 2013)

ahh ok. Sieht man nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Wusst ichs doch, dass ich nicht unvernünftig bin


Nein, DU sowieso nicht!  An deinem FRX-Aufbau finde ich (bis auf den Mavic-LRS) eigentlich alles absolut top  Vor allem auch den Ersatz für die Hammershit  Bist du mit der LS1+ zufrieden? Die habe ich im Moment auch noch im Hinterkopf für meine 1-fach Pläne...




simdiem schrieb:


> Also momentan sind sie noch über. Ich habe sie mal zur Reserve gebunkert. Vielleicht häng ich sie auch in mein Zimmer


 Noch halten meine Single Tracks ja auch einwandfrei, aber etwas mehr Breite beim gleichen Gewicht wäre schon fein  ...wenn mal wieder Zeit und Geld vorhanden sind  Aktuell hat HiBike noch die "10%-auf-fast-alles-Aktion" laufen, da würden die Spike aktuell 56,60/St. kosten, das juckt echt! Da habe ich mir auch gerade noch die eine fehlende Subrosa fürs Hardtail bestellt.




simdiem schrieb:


> Das ist lieb, dass du an mich gedacht hast wegen der Stütze. Allerdings hatte ich sie schon und ich kann leider jedem nur davon abraten diese Stütze zu fahren!!!
> Das Aluminiumstück, das von dem Sattelstüzenrohr zur Sattelklemmung führt ist von so minderwertiger Qualität, dass es sich verbiegt.(Und das bei meinem Fliegengewicht) Man kann es zwar wieder zurückbiegen, doch nimmt durch die Biegerei die Festigkeit im Material aufgrund von Microrissen so drastisch ab, dass schon nach wenigen Kilometern der Sattel wieder nach hinten hängt. Bevor mir das Ding ganz abbricht und ich die Stütze im Ar*** stecken habe , habe ich sie in weitem Bogen aus dem Rad geworfen und dem I-Fly Schrott für immer den Rücken gekehrt.


 Oh, dann ist sie wohl deshalb so billig  Ich finde das System ja auch nicht sooo toll, vor allem ist es POTThässlich. Aber bei der nicht gekröpften Stütze funktionierte bei mir alles 1a. Als Zweit-Garnitur für den Park ist es eh locker ausreichend.




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich bin schon dermaßen gespannt. Ich denke bis zum Wochenende sollten die Speichen da sein, dann kanns losgehen


Speichst du mit Hope Naben ein? Falls ja, hab ich noch einen passenden Satz Laser/D-Light hier liegen 




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ein wenig an einem alten Laufrad das zentrieren geübt. Oh man, das ist genau mein Ding, macht richtig Laune und ist so eine schöne filigrane Fummelarbeit


Kann ich nur zustimmen, ich liebe so Fummelarbeiten auch 




simdiem schrieb:


> Japp, genau den habe ich mir gebaut.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich noch einige konstruktive Optimierungen vorgenommen


Fotos!!  Das PDF ging wohl an mir vorbei... aber ich bin was das angeht ja auch bestens versorgt


----------



## Jogi (21. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein, DU sowieso nicht!  An deinem FRX-Aufbau finde ich (bis auf den Mavic-LRS) eigentlich alles absolut top  Vor allem auch den Ersatz für die Hammershit  Bist du mit der LS1+ zufrieden? Die habe ich im Moment auch noch im Hinterkopf für meine 1-fach Pläne...



Hi, das schnelle Schalten mit der HS vermisse ich schon ein wenig, das ist aber dann schon alles  vor Allem das Gewicht vermisse ich nicht.
Hab zur Zeit noch ne 9-fach 11-34 Kassette dran, das ist soweit auch in Ordnung. Wenns mal so steil ist, dass ich das nicht mehr drücken kann, bin ich mit Schieben auch kaum langsamer  

Die LS1+ arbeitet schön unauffällig, ich musste allerdings an der oberen Führung mit der Feile ran, weis sie beim Einfedern leicht die Schwinge/Kettenstrebe tuschiert (weils die "kleine" ist: 32...36Z)
Und die SX-Laufräder...die müssten eigentlich schon total kaputt sein, was ich damit alles schon angestellt hab und wie schlecht die immer gemacht werden 

Ich hab allerdings schon Ablösepläne: Spank Spike 35* / Hope und fette Reifen für Park und andere schöne Dinge. Die SX tuns für Enduro-Touren allemal.
*) die gibts, soweit ich das gesehen habe, mittlerweile mit geschweisstem Stoß


----------



## simdiem (21. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Noch halten meine Single Tracks ja auch einwandfrei, aber etwas mehr Breite beim gleichen Gewicht wäre schon fein  ...wenn mal wieder Zeit und Geld vorhanden sind  Aktuell hat HiBike noch die "10%-auf-fast-alles-Aktion" laufen, da würden die Spike aktuell 56,60/St. kosten, das juckt echt! Da habe ich mir auch gerade noch die eine fehlende Subrosa fürs Hardtail bestellt.
> 
> 
> Oh, dann ist sie wohl deshalb so billig  Ich finde das System ja auch nicht sooo toll, vor allem ist es POTThässlich. Aber bei der nicht gekröpften Stütze funktionierte bei mir alles 1a. Als Zweit-Garnitur für den Park ist es eh locker ausreichend.
> ...



Also das PDF von ich hier gesprochen habe ist ein PDF-Buch: http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/wheelbuilding/book.php

Ich finde es sehr gut. Mal schauen, wie es sich beim Bauen schlägt.

Mit der normalen ungekröpften I-Fly Stütze hatte ich auch keine Probleme und als Bikeparkstützen-Sattelkombination ist sie auch tauglich. Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung. 

Also die Spike für 57 ist echt ein Schnäppchen. Billiger bekommst du sie auch nicht bei mir 

Naben sind bei mir die Hope Pro2 Evo, richtig. 

Heute sind die Speichen Sapim Race und die dazugehörigen Nippel angekommen. Außerdem ist sogar heute schon die Messuhr eingetroffen. Ein Traum Damit geht das zentrieren noch viel besser.

Damit müsste ich alles komplett haben. Bilder gibt es am Wochenende, wenn ich mit dem Aufbau beginne. Ich denke da an Samstag Abend. 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## der_erce (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hab meine Spikes aus Polen für 58 Euro das STück bekommen.


----------



## Jogi (21. Februar 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> ... Außerdem ist sogar heute schon die Messuhr eingetroffen. Ein Traum Damit geht das zentrieren noch viel besser.
> ...



Kleiner Tipp: wenn du auf den Taster der Messuhr ne Ventilkappe (Frz. Ventil) draufsteckst, flutscht das besser und der Taster kratzt nicht so auf der Felge


----------



## christophersch (21. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Spikes aus Polen für 58 Euro das STück bekommen.



haha. Also ein "Re-Import"??! 

sorry, der musste sein...


----------



## der_erce (21. Februar 2013)

Hehe vermutlich.. Ne Anekdote dazu: ich hab auf der suche nach nem paar Felgen im Januar spank angeschrieben dass ich etwas gefrustet bin weil die Dinger überall ausverkauft sind und ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ob welche nachkommen. Vor 3 Tagen hat sich "Mike" gemeldet und mir gesagt sich persönlich darum zu kümmern mir nen Set zu besorgen. Er sprach in der Mail direkt zwei Leute an die CC waren und sogar die meldeten sich bei mir. Geile Sache aber ich hatte ja bereits meinen RE Import..  macht die Jungs von spank wieder etwas sympathischer!


----------



## denlo (21. Februar 2013)

HI, welchen Vivid Tune würdet ihr fürs 2012er frx empfehlen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hab im FRX 2012 Vivid R2C ein M/M tune drin.


----------



## longsome (22. Februar 2013)

hat hier zufällig jemand seinen lenker vom frx zu veräußern? der lenker vom torque ex ist für meinen geschmack etwas zu schmal


----------



## mssc (22. Februar 2013)

Einen blauen 2013er Spank Spike 777 hätte ich abzugeben...


----------



## der_erce (22. Februar 2013)

@mssc was hast du jetzt drin?


----------



## mssc (22. Februar 2013)

eigentlich noch garnichts, mein Vorbau lässt auf sich warten.. 
Werde dann aber mal den Sixpack Driver 805 probieren, bzw. evtl. einen Chromag Fubar..


----------



## longsome (22. Februar 2013)

danke für das angebot, ich suche einen orange oder goldenen  nen grünen chromag os hätte ich übrigens abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denlo (22. Februar 2013)

Hätte einen orangenen vom speedzone


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Februar 2013)

ich auch


----------



## Whitey (22. Februar 2013)

Ich schlacht ein nagelneues Rockzone nächste Woche ... ist ein 777er Lenker drauf, Farbe leider keine Ahnung ... vmtl blau? Die Teile landen dann alle im Bikemarkt außer jemand braucht etwas dann bitte PN vorab ...


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Beim Steuersatz wären es zwei bzw. drei Teile, A-Head Kappe, Lagerschale und der Deckel mit dem Klemmring. Hab mir den Deckel mal angesehen, ob man den zerlegen kann... es geht...
> 
> Hab ein Messer in den Spalt vom Konus gesteckt und gedreht (das Messer)
> 
> ...



sehr guter beitrag, hat mir geholfen! danke dafür! 
hab alle orange eloxal teile bis auf die eingepresste oberschale vom steuersatz ins rohrreinigerbad geworfen, sind jetzt raw. 
warte noch auf den neuen lenker fürs enduro, dann wechselt der schwarze spike 777 ans tork und ich habe erstmal fertig.
dann gibts auch paar bilder! 

der original lrs ist im bikemarkt, nachher kommt noch der orange spike dazu. wenn jemand interesse an den teilen hat -> pn!


----------



## der_erce (22. Februar 2013)

Hast mal Bilder von den RAW teilen? Welchen Rohrreiniger haste genommen?


----------



## mssc (22. Februar 2013)

Nächste Woche wird der Laser angeworfen.. 








links Original, rechts Neu...


----------



## _andi_ (22. Februar 2013)

wo ist denn das problem mit der orginalen umwerferplatte?
bzw welchen vorteil hat deine version?


----------



## der_erce (22. Februar 2013)

lol...was hast denn du vor bitte????


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Februar 2013)

@der_erce:

reiniger: 




raw:


----------



## mssc (22. Februar 2013)

Der Umwerfer schlägt beim vollen Einfedern am Sitzrohr an und er hängt etwas hoch. Ich hab die Befestigung jetzt mal 2mm nach hinten und 1mm und 2° nach unten gesetzt, mal sehen, wie das funktioniert.

Das andere soll eine schaltbare Kettenführung sein, direkt für die Aufnahme am Rahmen, da kommt dann noch eine DMR Dual Rolle drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (22. Februar 2013)

Krass ... Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Hi, das schnelle Schalten mit der HS vermisse ich schon ein wenig, das ist aber dann schon alles  vor Allem das Gewicht vermisse ich nicht.


Schnelles Schalten vorne brauche ich so gut wie nie, zumal eine gut eingestellte Schaltung auch echt schnell schaltet, nur natürlich nicht ohne Kurbeln. Es gibt genau 1 (in Worten: EINEN) Trail, den ich kenne, wo man damit etwas anfangen kann, dafür hänge ich mir keine 0,5-1kg Zusatzgewicht (je nach Vergleichs-Antrieb) ans Bike...!  Mein FR 9 hatte die ja serienmäßig, als ich es gekauft habe und ich habe sie ungefahren ausgebaut und verkauft. Bilanz: 450 Gewinn (Hone Kurbel inkl. Lager und Bash war schon vorhanden, ich musste nur KeFü und Umwerfer (je ca. 25) neu kaufen) und ca. 800g Verlust - noch Fragen? 




Jogi schrieb:


> Hab zur Zeit noch ne 9-fach 11-34 Kassette dran, das ist soweit auch in Ordnung. Wenns mal so steil ist, dass ich das nicht mehr drücken kann, bin ich mit Schieben auch kaum langsamer


Das würde MIR für Enduro nicht ausreichen, ich beobachte aktuell die Möglichkeiten á la XX1, die etwa auf die Bandbreite meiner jetzigen 2x9 Konfig kommen. Ich gehöre aber auch zu denen, die lieber mal schieben, statt mit irrwitziger Untersetzung wie bekloppt rein zu treten und mich eh kaum noch auf dem Bike halten zu können. Deshalb habe ich auch immer nur 11-32 Kassetten gefahren. Vorne 22 und hinten 34 war mir schon immer zu kurz übersetzt, selbst 22/32 fahre ich nur sehr selten. Da ist man (wie du auch sagst) eh kaum schneller als mit Schieben.




Jogi schrieb:


> Die LS1+ arbeitet schön unauffällig, ich musste allerdings an der oberen Führung mit der Feile ran, weis sie beim Einfedern leicht die Schwinge/Kettenstrebe tuschiert (weils die "kleine" ist: 32...36Z)


Unauffällig ist gut! Das ist eines meiner Ziele beim Umstieg auf 1-fach. Nach einem Blick auf das Foto deiner Kurbel mit der LS1+ kann ich mir auch vorstellen, wo es eng wird. Für mich käme auf jeden Fall auch nur die kleine in Frage, weil es wohl auf ein 32er KB rauslaufen wird (je nach Lösung bei der Kassette sogar kleiner...!). Aber wenn ich das so lese, kommt doch wieder der Gedanke auf, ob es nicht besser wäre, eine XCX-ST E-Type als obere Führung zu verwenden  Damit sollte das ja kein Problem mehr sein...




Jogi schrieb:


> Und die SX-Laufräder...die müssten eigentlich schon total kaputt sein, was ich damit alles schon angestellt hab und wie schlecht die immer gemacht werden
> 
> Ich hab allerdings schon Ablösepläne: Spank Spike 35* / Hope und fette Reifen für Park und andere schöne Dinge. Die SX tuns für Enduro-Touren allemal.
> *) die gibts, soweit ich das gesehen habe, mittlerweile mit geschweisstem Stoß


Ich gehöre auch zu den Leute, die so Laufräder wie die SX gerne schlecht machen - aber erstens, weil ich System-Laufräder nicht mag und zweitens, weil 21mm Maulweite für mich ein Maß für XC Felgen ist (mir schei$$egal, was andere davon halten) und die Teile in Relation zum Aufbau eigentlich zu schwer sind. Dass die Dinger einiges aushalten bezweifle ich nicht 
Die Ablösepläne finde ich allerdings sehr gut, genau mein Ziel 




simdiem schrieb:


> Also das PDF von ich hier gesprochen habe ist ein PDF-Buch: http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/wheelbuilding/book.php


Ahja, schaut gut aus. In Sachen Know-How habe ich mich auf eine Seite mit bebilderter Einspeich-Anleitung und auf persönliche Beratung durch erfahrene LR-Bauer verlassen 




simdiem schrieb:


> Also die Spike für 57 ist echt ein Schnäppchen. Billiger bekommst du sie auch nicht bei mir


Hehe  Ja, der Preis ist schon gut, aber gerade keine $$$-Kapazitäten verfügbar, zumal die Single Track noch 1a sind und das purer Luxus wäre. Ich habe aber übrigens die Subrosa auch wieder storniert - sind wohl (lt. Aussage vom Zulieferer) doch noch nicht lieferbar  Naja, das VR hält ja zum Glück noch einigermaßen 




der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Spikes aus Polen für 58 Euro das STück bekommen.


Sind die dann nicht aus Alu, sondern aus Stahl? ...aus Dieb-Stahl?  SCNR...




Jogi schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: wenn du auf den Taster der Messuhr ne Ventilkappe (Frz. Ventil) draufsteckst, flutscht das besser und der Taster kratzt nicht so auf der Felge


Mein Zentrierständer hat an der Stelle eine Metall-Rolle, finde ich absolut optimal gelöst 




denlo schrieb:


> HI, welchen Vivid Tune würdet ihr fürs 2012er frx empfehlen?


Das ist nach der Rahmengröße und der Federhärte wohl die meistgestellte Frage hier 
Ich fahre auch Tune M, aber L sollte (theoretisch) wohl genauso funktionieren, ist dann ein Bisschen Geschmacksache, ob man die Dämpfung lieber etwas straffer oder etwas softer fährt...




mssc schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wird der Laser angeworfen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, beides SEHR interessant!  Falls ich doch bei 2-fach bleiben sollte oder zumindest für den Übergang wäre ich an dem Umwerferadapter auch interessiert. Der Arm für die Führung wird aus Alu gemacht? Hast du auch Möglichkeiten, CFK-Platten in der Art zu bearbeiten? Für meine KeFü-Pläne bräuchte ich jemanden, der sowas machen kann, da Kuka leider keinen mehr hat, der ihm so Sachen fräsen kann...


Für die Leute, die mit einigermaßen wenig Aufwand eine 2-fach Führung für ihr FRX oder Torque haben wollen und nicht auf das (bescheidene) Canyon Teil zurückgreifen wollen, gibt es mittlerweile wohl noch eine neue Möglichkeit:







Emanon Can Duo SLT - mit 68g schön leicht, ein Gleitpad statt einer Rolle und es werden nur die unteren beiden ISCG-Schrauben genutzt, man kann also die obere vom Canyon-ISCG-Adapter absägen und hat keine Probleme mit dem Umwerfer-Adapter  ...oder man ist ganz gewitzt und baut sich eine Aufnahme passend zum unteren Teil der Can Duo, die man direkt an den Canyon-Standard anschrauben kann  Einziger Nachteil: das Teil ist schei$$ teuer (UvP 130 )


----------



## der_erce (22. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sind die dann nicht aus Alu, sondern aus Stahl? ...aus Dieb-Stahl?  SCNR...



Jajaaa...lacht ihr nur 

Ich kann den Shop aber wirklich nur empfehlen. Selten so einen geilen Service gesehen. Logt man sich ein, sieht man seinen Auftrag und alle aktuellen MEldungen zur Bestellung (Versandfertig, Geldeingang usw.) und man kann auf jede Antworten. Wie ein Chatsystem. Wirklich klasse und die Jungs waren flott!


----------



## rüttelmonster (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage an die Raw-Spezialisten: Hat schon mal einer den schwarz eloxierten Hinterbau des 2012er FRX in raw umgewandelt?

Wenn ja, wie geht das?

Danke für die Infos!!!


----------



## _andi_ (22. Februar 2013)

hier stehn paar infos drin. nur soweit mir bekannt ist das anders als mit lack, welcher nicht chemisch gebunden sein drüfte im gegen satz zum eloxal. du trägst damit alu ab. ganz wenig, aber ka wie die tolleranzen bei den lagern z.b. sind.


----------



## rüttelmonster (22. Februar 2013)

Erst mal Danke für die ersten Infos!

Wichtig für die Behandlung des Hinterbau ist natürchlich, dass die  Lagersitze des Hinterbaus nicht ausweiten und damit unbrauchbar werden.

Vieleicht hat ja jemand die Teile mit dem Rohrreiniger eingepinselt und vorher abgeklebt?

Ich kann mich an einen User erinnern, der letzten Herbst ein schwarzes Frameset gekauft hat und dieses entlacken wollte. Er hat ewig mit Canyon diskutiert, bis er wie von Canyon auf der HP beschrieben, einen lackierten und nicht eloxierten Hinterbau bekommen hat. Das Entfernen der Eloxalschicht in Verbindung mit Lagerpassung scheint also nicht so einfach zu sein.

Also, wer hats schon mal erfolgreich hinbekommen??


----------



## _andi_ (22. Februar 2013)

du meinst @othu

er kann dir sicher mehr dazu erzählen.


----------



## der_erce (22. Februar 2013)

Othu verlangt aber detektivische Vorarbeit!  sonst sagt er nichts! Es steht nämlich schon sehr sehr viel in dem entsprechenden threads!


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Februar 2013)

ich hab wippe und co einfach ins rohrreinigerbad geworfen. klar geht da ein müüüüüü verloren, scheint aber nicht geschadet zu haben. lager sitzen wieder 1a!
alle angaben wie immer ohne gewähr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (22. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh, beides SEHR interessant!  Falls ich doch bei 2-fach bleiben sollte oder zumindest für den Übergang wäre ich an dem Umwerferadapter auch interessiert. Der Arm für die Führung wird aus Alu gemacht? Hast du auch Möglichkeiten, CFK-Platten in der Art zu bearbeiten? Für meine KeFü-Pläne bräuchte ich jemanden, der sowas machen kann, da Kuka leider keinen mehr hat, der ihm so Sachen fräsen kann...


Der Adapter ist aber nur mal ein Test, so wirklich optimal ist das als geschnittenes Teil wahrscheinlich nicht (hab mich jetzt für Wasserstrahlschnitt entschieden). Der originale ist ja relativ viel ausgefräst, durch die Kante an der Umwerferbefestigung, werde ich meine Version wahrscheinlich doppelt nehmen müssen. D.h. zwei Platten übereinander und eine davon recht stark abgeschliffen (an der vorderen Befestigung). Für einen Test, ob die Lage besser ist, sollte es aber gehen, wenns passt überlege ich mir dann ein Frästeil, bzw. evtl. Wasserstrahlschnitt und fräsen kombiniert.
Ob CFK möglich ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen, das kläre ich, wenn ich meine Teile dann hole und die Qualität passt.. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die mit einigermaßen wenig Aufwand eine 2-fach Führung für ihr FRX oder Torque haben wollen und nicht auf das (bescheidene) Canyon Teil zurückgreifen wollen, gibt es mittlerweile wohl noch eine neue Möglichkeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na toll... hast du das posten müssen.... jetzt kann ich wieder umplanen...  
Ich such mal PA6 Platten in schwarz...


----------



## rüttelmonster (22. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Story von @othu nochmal angelesen...

Zwei Dinge sind mir noch eingefallen bzw. aufgefallen:

1. Gem. Canyon HP sind die Hinterbauten von den schwarzen FRX Framesets anodisiert. Lt. Wikipedia ist Eloxieren eine Art des Anodisierens. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die hier beschriebenen Methoden zum Entfernen von Eloxalschichten für meinen anodisierten Hinterbau funktionieren.

2. Letzten endes hat @othu dann einen lackierten Hinterbau bekommen und den entlackt. Also musste er nicht die Eloxalschicht entfernt.

Also, hat schon jemand den anodisierten Hinterbau in Raw verwandelt?


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. Februar 2013)

wieso seid ihr eigentlich so leichtfertig bereit die garantie und gewährleistungsansprüche zu verschenken?


----------



## mssc (23. Februar 2013)

Neue Version mit Kunststoff Slider (18mm breite Führung), 4mm Backplate und 2 Aluschrauben + Muttern für den Slider, knapp 42g schwer...


----------



## othu (23. Februar 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> wieso seid ihr eigentlich so leichtfertig bereit die garantie und gewährleistungsansprüche zu verschenken?



mimimimimimi......







hast ja viel vertrauen in die produkte deines Arbeitgebers... ob man die Gewährleistung durch Entlacken verliert sei zudem mal dahingestellt.


----------



## simdiem (23. Februar 2013)

Sechs lange Wochen darauf gefreut und jetzt gehts los 

Felgen mit Folie bezogen und bereit:




Speichen, Nippel, Naben und das ganze benötigte Werkzeug inkl. Zentrierständer und Messuhr:




Und so solls mal aussehen: (nur in schön ^^ )




Wünscht mir Glück 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (23. Februar 2013)

Das schaffst du schon!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. Februar 2013)

Gib Gas, sind morgen in Eppingen. Dann kannst die Dinger direkt testen!!!


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> mimimimimimi......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vertrauen habe ich da schon, aber man weiß nie was kommt, vorallem nachdem ich nun schon oft genug sehen durfte wie die leute ihre räder behandeln bzw selbst "reparieren". auch gewährleistungen kann man verlieren.


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Februar 2013)

Kommen da auch weiße Speichen mit goldenen Nippeln rein?


----------



## der_erce (23. Februar 2013)

In der blauen Box links sind schwarze Nippel! 50% schon mal falsch! Und darüber sind die Speichen....schwarz...100% falsch!


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Februar 2013)

Tja, hätte er mal... Es wäre 100% richtig gewesen.


----------



## simdiem (24. Februar 2013)

Die Glückwünsche haben geholfen Sodele, erstes Laufrad komplett fertig 

Ging wunderbar, allerdings schnell war ich nicht ^^. Im Endeffekt ca. 4 h zentriert. 
Allerdings ist es jetzt für mich ziemlich perfekt. Mittigkeitstoleranz unter 0,05mm, Seitenschlag unter 0,1mm und Höhenschlag unter 0,15mm. Außerdem habe ich darauf wert gelegt, dass die Speichenspannung ziemlich gleichmäßig ist. 
Das Hinterrad wiegt 1,15 kg. Das Vorderrad ist zwar eingespeicht, aber noch nicht zentriert.

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen vom Einspeichen und dem fertigem hinteren Laufrad am Ende.













Grüßle Simon


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Februar 2013)

Respekt! Ein Laufrad an einem Abend zu bauen ist doch super. Man muss damit ja kein Geld verdienen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Februar 2013)

Sehr cool!!!


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. Februar 2013)

Sehr sehr gut!!! Wenn denn weiß, dann aber gleich mit Gold! Das geht schon ins Ironische und als Schlampentreiber will man ja auch nicht mit einem Stukateur verwechselt werden.

Genau diese Farbkombi habe ich an einem klassischen Singlespeed umgesetzt und das sieht bei den Einzelteilen nach Negerkalle vom Kietz aus, zusammen macht das aber ein richtig gutes Bild!

...So und jetzt hab ich stylistisch die Hose runtergelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (24. Februar 2013)

Die Felgen kann ich empfehlen. Habe genau diese auch! Tubeless funktioniert auch wunderbar, falls du es mal probieren möchtest.
Ich brauchte nur Tesa Panzertape:

http://www.tesa.de/consumer/klebeba...ender/tesa_extra_power_extreme_outdoor,c.html


----------



## der_erce (24. Februar 2013)

Geil Simon, ich hab echt Lust das zu probieren! Bin gespannt wie der LRS am frx aussehen wird. Heut wird meine Wippe zerlegt und geht die Woche hoffentlich samt diversen kleinteilen zu Easy elox!


----------



## _andi_ (24. Februar 2013)

hast du den zentrierständer selbst gebaut?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Der Adapter ist aber nur mal ein Test, so wirklich optimal ist das als geschnittenes Teil wahrscheinlich nicht [...] Für einen Test, ob die Lage besser ist, sollte es aber gehen


Ja klar. Wenn man erstmal sieht, ob es so besser passt, kann man ja sehen, ob es noch eine Verbesserung braucht und wenn das abgeschlossen ist, kann man immer noch überlegen, wie man ein für Dauerbetrieb taugliches Teil bauen kann. Je nachdem, wie mein Antrieb und die Pläne dafür bis dahin aussehen, wäre ich da auch mit an Bord!
Oder du schichst die Pläne an Canyon mit dem Vermerk " Jungs, SO geht das!"  Als Belohnung gibts das Teil für uns alle für umme 




mssc schrieb:


> Ob CFK möglich ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen, das kläre ich, wenn ich meine Teile dann hole und die Qualität passt..


Gut, ich bin gespannt  Das wäre mir nämlich als Werkstoff am liebsten, wenn ich eine Custom-Grundplatte für die Führung entwerfen sollte.




mssc schrieb:


> na toll... hast du das posten müssen.... jetzt kann ich wieder umplanen...
> Ich such mal PA6 Platten in schwarz...


Ich wusste doch, dass das für irgendwas gut war 




mssc schrieb:


> Neue Version mit Kunststoff Slider (18mm breite Führung), 4mm Backplate und 2 Aluschrauben + Muttern für den Slider, knapp 42g schwer...


Sieht SEHR gut aus. Ich bin gespannt, wie es dann in real aussehen wird. 




simdiem schrieb:


> Speichen, Nippel, Naben und das ganze benötigte Werkzeug inkl. Zentrierständer und Messuhr:


Der Zentrierständer sicht echt gut aus! Aus was hast du den gebaut, MDF?
Wie ich sehe, hast du dich für den Park Tool Ttensio entschieden. Lässt es sich mit dem einigermaßen vernünftig arbeiten? Ich hatte mich gegen den entschieden, weil ich einiges Negatives über das Handling gelesen hatte...
Wenn du dir etwas gönnen willst, schau mal nach dem P&K Lie Nippeldreher, der dürfte etwas besser in der Hand liegen (ist zumindest mein Fazit, ich habe auch 2 andere (Spokie und Sapim)) und er schont die empfindlichen Alu-Nippel sehr gut.




simdiem schrieb:


> Sodele, erstes Laufrad komplett fertig
> 
> Ging wunderbar, allerdings schnell war ich nicht ^^. Im Endeffekt ca. 4 h zentriert.
> Allerdings ist es jetzt für mich ziemlich perfekt. Mittigkeitstoleranz unter 0,05mm, Seitenschlag unter 0,1mm und Höhenschlag unter 0,15mm. Außerdem habe ich darauf wert gelegt, dass die Speichenspannung ziemlich gleichmäßig ist.


Cool, Glückwunsch!  Das erste ist doch einfach was Besonderes 
Ist auch völlig normal, dass das eine ganze Weile dauert. Man muss ja erstmal die ganzen Handbewegungen und Abläufe einüben. Einspeichen ist bei mir immer noch etwas, das (gefühlt) ewig dauert... am Anfang hat man so ein labberiges Etwas vor sich, das man nicht gescheit halten oder irgendwo fixieren kann, dann noch das Gefummel beim Fetten und Einsetzen der Nippel...  Das Zentrieren läuft mittlerweile schon ganz gut bei mir nach 3 neu gebauten und 5 nachzentrierten Laufrädern.
Bei der Genauigkeit schaue ich immer, dass die Mittigkeit perfekt ist, Höhen- und Seitenschlag kann ich an meiner Anzeige eh nicht auf 1/20 genau ablesen, das merkt man bei den fetten MTB Reifen ehrlich gesagt eh nicht  (Ernsthaft! Das sagen die Profis auch) Da dürfte ich aber auch etwa im Bereich +/- 0,1mm sein und beim Höhenschlag auch minimal mehr - am Stoß kriegt man das eh nie 100%ig hin, egal ob die Felge gesteckt oder geschweißt ist. Dafür ist bei mir die Speichenspannung so homogen, dass die minimalen Unterschiede schon fast vollständig in der Messtoleranz untergehen  Da das das Kriterium Nr. 1 für die Dauerhaltbarkeit ist, habe ich mir da besonders Mühe gegeben. Das hat die gesamte Zentrierzeit auch sicher um ~1h verlängert...


----------



## mssc (24. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja klar. Wenn man erstmal sieht, ob es so besser passt, kann man ja sehen, ob es noch eine Verbesserung braucht und wenn das abgeschlossen ist, kann man immer noch überlegen, wie man ein für Dauerbetrieb taugliches Teil bauen kann. Je nachdem, wie mein Antrieb und die Pläne dafür bis dahin aussehen, wäre ich da auch mit an Bord!


Genau so hab ichs vor... 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gut, ich bin gespannt  Das wäre mir nämlich als Werkstoff am liebsten, wenn ich eine Custom-Grundplatte für die Führung entwerfen sollte.


Wenn es derjenige bearbeiten kann, würde ich die finale Version auch gerne aus Carbon machen lassen, die Prototypen reichen mal aus billigem Alu.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sieht SEHR gut aus. Ich bin gespannt, wie es dann in real aussehen wird.


Ich bin auch gespannt, vor allem wie die Maße passen werden, die Breite vom Slider, der Abstand zu den Kettenblättern, ob die Verstellbarkeit ausreicht, usw...


----------



## der_erce (24. Februar 2013)

Soooo...heute hab ich tatsächlich mal Zeit gefunden und einen Schritt weiter machen können. Einige Teile wurden heute zerlegt und für Easy Elox schon mal grob gereinigt. Pedalachse muss ich noch zerlegen, doch dafür brauch ich nen kurzen Inbus.
Mein roter Spike 777 ist auch schon mal probehalber dran gewesen udn taugt mir ultra. 

Preisfrage: Wo war ich auf den letzten Bildern?


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Februar 2013)

Kann mir jemand von euch zufällig sagen, ob bei einem dirtbike eine 30/12 übersetzung ok ist oder ob das zu leicht ist?


----------



## User60311 (24. Februar 2013)

> Preisfrage: Wo war ich auf den letzten Bildern?


in diesem komischen Kellerloch, was auch als Werkstatt bezeichnet wird, auf dessen Uhr es irgendwie immer "Halb Zehn" iss


----------



## morch84 (24. Februar 2013)

Sag mal die Werkstatt kenn ich doch... 

Trefft euch jetzt auch noch zum schrauben

Wo ist das Trailflow was da sonst immer steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (24. Februar 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> in diesem komischen Kellerloch, was auch als Werkstatt bezeichnet wird, auf dessen Uhr es irgendwie immer "Halb Zehn" iss



haha... 

das TF steht aufm vorletzten Bild hinten links im Schatten


----------



## Master_KK (24. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Soooo...heute hab ich tatsächlich mal Zeit gefunden und einen Schritt weiter machen können. Einige Teile wurden heute zerlegt und für Easy Elox schon mal grob gereinigt. Pedalachse muss ich noch zerlegen, doch dafür brauch ich nen kurzen Inbus.
> Mein roter Spike 777 ist auch schon mal probehalber dran gewesen udn taugt mir ultra.



Ohhhh, da hätte ich direkt ne Frage 

Möchte mir das Torque EX zulegen. Weiss kommt nicht in Frage und beim schwarzen gefallen mir die roten Teile nicht...das blau der Vorjahre gefällt mir viel besser. Überlege also Wippe, den oberen Teil vom Steuersatz und die roten Teile am Hinterbau bei Easyelox machen zu lassen. Was kostet der Spass? Aheadkappe und Sattelklemme lohnt sich glaub ich nicht, die kaufe ich dann besser in blau.

Zweite Sache ist der Canyon Schriftzug am Oberrohr - Lässt der sich entfernen, oder muss ich ihn überkleben?

Greetz


----------



## mssc (24. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Soooo...heute hab ich tatsächlich mal Zeit gefunden und einen Schritt weiter machen können. Einige Teile wurden heute zerlegt und für Easy Elox schon mal grob gereinigt.
> ....



Ich weiß, du wirst die sicher noch reinigen... aber nur damit dir ein paar unsauber eloxierte Stellen wie bei mir erspart bleiben: wirklich penibelst reinigen!! Also wenn du denkst es ist sauber, nochmal putzen.. und dann vielleicht nochmal...


----------



## Mithras (24. Februar 2013)

Die Werkstatt is beim Trailflow, ja.. das Kellerloch nicht ^^ Die Fotos  sind  gemischt *g*


----------



## der_erce (24. Februar 2013)

@Master_KK Preise weiß ich nicht, kann ich dir aber sagen sobald meine Anfrage beantwortet wurde !  Zwecks sattelklemme fragst mal User @Mithras . Der hat noch ne blaue! Schriftzug wirst nicht einfach entfernen können. 
 @mssc danke für den tip, werd ich beherzigen! Was soll ich nehmen? Waschbenzin? WD40?

@


----------



## Master_KK (24. Februar 2013)

@der_erce: Wäre klasse wenn du mir ne PN schicken würdest sobald du die Info hast! Thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (24. Februar 2013)

Mach ich gern!


----------



## Mithras (24. Februar 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Ohhhh, da hätte ich direkt ne Frage
> 
> Möchte mir das Torque EX zulegen. Weiss kommt nicht in Frage und beim schwarzen gefallen mir die roten Teile nicht...das blau der Vorjahre gefällt mir viel besser. Überlege also Wippe, den oberen Teil vom Steuersatz und die roten Teile am Hinterbau bei Easyelox machen zu lassen. Was kostet der Spass? Aheadkappe und Sattelklemme lohnt sich glaub ich nicht, die kaufe ich dann besser in blau.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich bin der mit den blaue Teilen ^^.. der Schriftzug (hatte so nen hässlichen blauen Streifen am Oberrohr) ließ sich bei meinem 2011er mit viel rubbeln und Aceton entfernen.. die Anodisierung hat davon nix abbekommen...


----------



## User60311 (24. Februar 2013)

und wenn ich jetzt 1 und 1 zusammen zähle, dann würde ich die ausgebauten Teile zum umeloxieren mit Aceton reinigen 

steht doch alles daaaaaa


----------



## Mithras (24. Februar 2013)

danach sollten se fettfrei sein.. *g*


----------



## Master_KK (24. Februar 2013)

@Mithras:

Sobald ich die Kiste hab meld ich mich mal wegen den Teilen!
Was hast du denn in blau abzugeben?


----------



## Mithras (24. Februar 2013)

Ich spiel gerade mit dem Gedanken ob ich meine Kiste nicht auch in rot schön finde (Steuersatz, Wippe, Sattelklemme,hintere Schwingenabdeckungen).. zumal mein Tourenenduro momentan in schwarz/rot/grau aufgebaut wird,..2 Bikes in der gleichen Farbkombi im Keller wäre lustig.. und ein 2011er Rahmen mit roten Eloxteilen aber dem alten Schriftzug vermutlich ein Unikat..

Die Teile an meinem Bike haben eine sasison hinter sich, da ich das Bike erst Anfang 2012 im Canyon Outlet erstanden habe.. leider wäre die blaue Wippe etwas schwerer als die vom aktuellen Modell, da die Flanken noch nicht ausgefräst sind..


----------



## simdiem (24. Februar 2013)

Ich habe fertig  Aber zuerst ein paar Antworten:



Nico Laus schrieb:


> Respekt! Ein Laufrad an einem Abend zu bauen ist doch super. Man muss damit ja kein Geld verdienen.


Danke  Mir hat der Anhaltswert gefehlt, da es ja mein erstes LR war. Allerdings habe ich für das zweite auch wieder 4 Stunden gebraucht. Scheint wohl mein Schnitt zu sein 



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Sehr sehr gut!!! Wenn denn weiß, dann aber gleich mit Gold! Das geht schon ins Ironische und als Schlampentreiber will man ja auch nicht mit einem Stukateur verwechselt werden.
> 
> Genau diese Farbkombi habe ich an einem klassischen Singlespeed umgesetzt und das sieht bei den Einzelteilen nach Negerkalle vom Kietz aus, zusammen macht das aber ein richtig gutes Bild!
> 
> ...So und jetzt hab ich stylistisch die Hose runtergelassen...



Ich mag meine goldenen Subrosas, allerdings sind sie doch ziemlich golden  Daher wollte ich bei diesem LRS keine goldenen Nippel nehmen, damit ich nicht wieder Gefahr laufe, zuviel Gold ins Spiel zu bekommen. Allerdings im Nachhinein, hätten goldene Nippel wohl ganz gut passen können. 



Thiel schrieb:


> Die Felgen kann ich empfehlen. Habe genau diese auch! Tubeless funktioniert auch wunderbar, falls du es mal probieren möchtest.
> Ich brauchte nur Tesa Panzertape:
> 
> http://www.tesa.de/consumer/klebeba...ender/tesa_extra_power_extreme_outdoor,c.html



Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit hier schon einmal darüber diskutiert, ob Tubeless am BikeparkLRS sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Das Ergebnis war, dass es aufgrund der niedrigen Drücke mit denen die Downhillreifen gefahren werden zu gefährlich ist. 
Da dieser LRS nur für den Bikepark ist, fahre ich ihn mit Schläuchen. 
Aber trotzdem danke für deinen Tipp.  



der_erce schrieb:


> Geil Simon, ich hab echt Lust das zu probieren! Bin gespannt wie der LRS am frx aussehen wird. Heut wird meine Wippe zerlegt und geht die Woche hoffentlich samt diversen kleinteilen zu Easy elox!



Mach das. Es ist nicht soooo schwer und es kann nur von Vorteil sein, wenn man sowas beherrscht. Nicht zu unterschätzen ist aber die Vorbereitungs- und Einarbeitungszeit in die Materie. Und dann braucht man noch einige ruhige Abende. Außerdem muss man diese Fummeleiarbeit wirklich mögen. Wenn man ein ungeduldiger Mensch ist, dann sollte man es lieber sein lassen 



_andi_ schrieb:


> hast du den zentrierständer selbst gebaut?


Ja, und das hättest du auch auf den letzten beiden Seiten lesen können. 

Die Bauanleitung gibt es in diesem Buch:

http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/wheelbuilding/book.php

@ `Smubob´


> Der Zentrierständer sicht echt gut aus! Aus was hast du den gebaut, MDF?
> Wie ich sehe, hast du dich für den Park Tool Ttensio entschieden. Lässt es sich mit dem einigermaßen vernünftig arbeiten? Ich hatte mich gegen den entschieden, weil ich einiges Negatives über das Handling gelesen hatte...
> Wenn du dir etwas gönnen willst, schau mal nach dem P&K Lie Nippeldreher, der dürfte etwas besser in der Hand liegen (ist zumindest mein Fazit, ich habe auch 2 andere (Spokie und Sapim)) und er schont die empfindlichen Alu-Nippel sehr gut.
> 
> ...



Der Zentrierständer ist aus MDF, richtig! Das Park Tool Tensiometer ist jetzt nicht soo schlecht. Klar, einen genauen Wert kann man nicht ablesen, aber einen Richtwert. Damit kann man schon klarkommen. Der Nippeldreher sieht interessant aus. Was muss man für den hinlegen und wo bekommt man ihn?
Das Einspeichen geht bei mir vergleichsweise flott. Ca. 15-20 min pro Laufrad. Bei dem zweiten Rad war das Zentrieren schon einfacher, auch weil man, wie du schreibst, ein Gefühl dazu hat. 
In dem Buch sind Toleranzen beschrieben für Seiten- und Höhenschlag, sowie für die Mittigkeit. Die Werte in der vorher genannten Reihenfolge: 0,2mm ; 0,5 mm; 1mm 
Die Toleranzen des Vorderrades habe ich genauso hinbekommen wie beim Hinterrad. Von daher ist das in Ordnung. Mal schauen, wie sich die Speichenspannung hält und wie das Laufrad nach ein paar Bikeparkbesuchen im Zentrierständer aussieht 


Hier noch ein paar Bilder von den fertigen Laufrädern und natürlich vom Einbau ins Rad. Bessere Bilder folgen von draußen, sobald wieder die Sonne scheint 













Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## christophersch (24. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von euch zufällig sagen, ob bei einem dirtbike eine 30/12 übersetzung ok ist oder ob das zu leicht ist?



Also ich fahre 32/11 und bin Super zufrieden. Gute Allround-Übersetzung aber eher auf der "leichten" Seite. Wenn du also auch mal durch den Wald heizen möchtest ist 30/12 wohl etwas zu klein


----------



## Mithras (24. Februar 2013)

die Weißen Felgen schauen echt super aus!!..

Nur der Bashring will mir nicht ganz gefallen, nichtmal von der Farbe her, nur find ich recht massiv.. ein Schwarzer dünnerer wie z.B. mein Race Face Lightweigt würde da sicher auch gut reinpassen...


----------



## Master_KK (24. Februar 2013)

@Mithras: Paar Gramm Mehrgewicht sind auch egal - Hauptsache die Optik stimmt  Melde mich wenn ich mein EX hab, vielleicht können wir tauschen - Hoffe nur das diese Teile sich zu 2013 nicht geändert haben und 1:1 passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (24. Februar 2013)

Klar meld dich einfach mal, die Eloxteile an meinem Bike sind soweit in nem Top Zustand. Soweit ich das bei der letzten Reinigung gesehen habe, waren auch keine Kratz drauf. Das mit der Kompatiblität müsste man ggf. bei Canyon erfragen


----------



## Master_KK (24. Februar 2013)

@Mithras:

Das bekomm ich dann schon raus - Ist ja quasi bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## mssc (25. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @mssc danke für den tip, werd ich beherzigen! Was soll ich nehmen? Waschbenzin? WD40?


WD40 wäre glaub ich nicht gut... sollten dann auf jeden Fall fettfrei sein... vielleicht mal ein paar Stunden in Wasser+Reinigungsmittel (Spüli, Autoshampoo oder sonstwas) einweichen lassen, dann gründlich reinigen und am Schluss nochmal mit Bremsenreiniger drüber....


 @simdiem Sieht deutlich besser aus als mit den goldenen Subrosas  Und jetzt ist es fix, bei mir kommen auch weiße Felgen rein


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil Simon. Die weißen Spike sind klasse


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mein roter Spike 777 ist auch schon mal probehalber dran gewesen udn taugt mir ultra.


Das ist ein Flatbar, oder? Finde ich erstens vom Handling und zweitens auch optisch nicht so gut - aber so lange du damit gut zurecht kommst...  Die Farbe ist jedenfalls Hammer!! Das Elox-Rot von Spank ist mit das schönste das es gibt 




Master_KK schrieb:


> Zweite Sache ist der Canyon Schriftzug am Oberrohr - Lässt der sich entfernen, oder muss ich ihn überkleben?


Bei anodisierten Rahmen kriegt man die weg. Der "Forums-Tipp" ist hierzu immer Aceton. Ich habe bisher noch keine Rahmen-Decals entfernt, nur Felgen-Decals bei den Subrosa, und hier zu habe ich schon gelesen, dass das mit Aceton schon eine ganze Weile dauert. Ich habe das mit "Solvent 50" gemacht und verglichen mit den Berichten zum Spank Felgen cleanen würde ich vermuten, dass es damit schneller/leichter geht. Wie gesagt, ich kann nicht mit Vergleichswerten bei Rahmen-Decals dienen, aber das Zeug ist generell für so Späße echt einen Tipp wert!




der_erce schrieb:


> Was soll ich nehmen? Waschbenzin? WD40?


Also ich habe von Mad-Line, der mir ein paar Teile orange eloxiert hat, die Anweisung bekommen, ich soll die Teile sehr gründlich mit Spüliwasser reinigen und danach mit viel klarem Wasser abspülen. WD-40 taugt auf gar keinen Fall!! Waschbenzin schon eher.




simdiem schrieb:


> Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit hier schon einmal darüber diskutiert, ob Tubeless am BikeparkLRS sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Das Ergebnis war, dass es aufgrund der niedrigen Drücke mit denen die Downhillreifen gefahren werden zu gefährlich ist.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. GERADE für Bikepark/DH macht Tubeless doch Sinn, da man mit den niedrigen Luftdrücken nicht die Gefahr von Snakebites hat. Das Ganze natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass man UST- oder TL-geeignete Felgen fährt (was bei den Spank der Fall ist) und mMn auch nur mit DH-Reifen, welche eine deutlich steifere Karkasse und i. d. R. einen Draht im Wulst haben haben und sich deshalb nicht so leicht aus dem Felgenhorn lösen können. Bei Nicht-TL-geeigneten Felgen und/oder normalen nicht TL-Ready Reifen würde ich das auch eher sein lassen.




simdiem schrieb:


> Das Park Tool Tensiometer ist jetzt nicht soo schlecht. Klar, einen genauen Wert kann man nicht ablesen, aber einen Richtwert. Damit kann man schon klarkommen. Der Nippeldreher sieht interessant aus. Was muss man für den hinlegen und wo bekommt man ihn?


Ja, dass man da keine Absolutwerte ablesen kann ist klar, das ist bei meinem auch so. Da muss man sich einfach die passenden Anzeigewerte zu den absoluten Zielwerten aus der Tabelle merken. Mir ging es auch eher um die Haptik... ich hatte vermutet, dass die beim Parktool nicht so gut ist. Das war der Hauptgrund, warum ich zum Centrimaster gegriffen habe.
Den Nippeldreher habe ich direkt bei P&K Lie im Shop bestellt (16,90 inkl. Versand).




simdiem schrieb:


> Das Einspeichen geht bei mir vergleichsweise flott. Ca. 15-20 min pro Laufrad. Bei dem zweiten Rad war das Zentrieren schon einfacher, auch weil man, wie du schreibst, ein Gefühl dazu hat.


Das ist echt flott! Da sitze ich deutlich länger dran. Wie machst du das mit Fett/Öl auf den Nippelsitzen bzw. den Speichengewinden?




simdiem schrieb:


> In dem Buch sind Toleranzen beschrieben für Seiten- und Höhenschlag, sowie für die Mittigkeit. Die Werte in der vorher genannten Reihenfolge: 0,2mm ; 0,5 mm; 1mm
> Die Toleranzen des Vorderrades habe ich genauso hinbekommen wie beim Hinterrad. Von daher ist das in Ordnung. Mal schauen, wie sich die Speichenspannung hält und wie das Laufrad nach ein paar Bikeparkbesuchen im Zentrierständer aussieht


Ahja, mit den Werten komme ich bei mir auch locker hin 
Also mein Touren-LRS war trotz der leichten Felgen (Supra 30, knapp unter 500g), dünnen Speichen (Laser/D-Light, 2-1,5mm/2-1,65mm) und gefetteten Gewinde (manchen "Experten" zufolge soll das zu sich lockernden Nippeln führen) nach 1 Saison noch fast wie frisch aus dem Zentrierständer, was war ich da stolz  Und was der regelmäßig verdauen muss, weißt du ja... 




simdiem schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder von den fertigen Laufrädern und natürlich vom Einbau ins Rad.


Dass ich weiße Felgen nicht wirklich mag, wird sich vermutlich nie ändern, aber bei dir finde ich das Gesamtbild durchaus stimmig  Nur der goldene Bash will mir auch einfach nicht gefallen...


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist ein Flatbar, oder? Finde ich erstens vom Handling und zweitens auch optisch nicht so gut - aber so lange du damit gut zurecht kommst...  Die Farbe ist jedenfalls Hammer!! Das Elox-Rot von Spank ist mit das schönste das es gibt



Jupp...5mm Rise. Ist aus der Not heraus so geworden weil ich nicht bei hundert anbietern bestellen wollte und die bei CRC grad nur den 5mm da hatten. Probesitzen hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen. Die Optik ist der Hammer. Mal sehen wie er sich fahren wird. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich habe von Mad-Line, der mir ein paar Teile orange eloxiert hat, die Anweisung bekommen, ich soll die Teile sehr gründlich mit Spüliwasser reinigen und danach mit viel klarem Wasser abspülen. WD-40 taugt auf gar keinen Fall!! Waschbenzin schon eher.


Alles klar, werd ich so machen! Dank dir.


----------



## brillenboogie (25. Februar 2013)

schon viel besser:



vermutlich kommt noch die saint bremse vom enduro und ne schwarze kefü...


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2013)

Nice  Wär mir aber zu Raw/unbunt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2013)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> schon viel besser:
> 
> 
> 
> vermutlich kommt noch die saint bremse vom enduro und ne schwarze kefü...


Extrem schlicht, gefällt mir sehr gut! Mit schwarzer Bremse und KeFü dann noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (25. Februar 2013)

etwas triste ist es schon. Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich auch am Hintergrund.
Mit gefällt es trotzdem!

Vielleicht würden dem Bike ein paar rote Akzente ganz gut tun.. oder?!


----------



## Thiel (25. Februar 2013)

Ich bin für schwarze Standrohre !


----------



## brillenboogie (25. Februar 2013)

danke, danke!
bunt wird da nix mehr dran. das schwarz-raw kommt live sehr gut, fast schon brutal! 
rot eloxal hab ich einen haufen am enduro, würde ich aber auch nicht mehr machen. schwarz ist auf dauer immer besser!


----------



## Nduro (25. Februar 2013)

@brillenboogie, bin eigentlich nicht so der Fan von Raw, aber das sieht fett aus. Genau so lassen.


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2013)

So Leute...wie bekomm ich das Lager raus vom Spike Pedal?


----------



## Nill (26. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> etwas triste ist es schon. Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich auch am Hintergrund.
> Mit gefällt es trotzdem!
> 
> Vielleicht würden dem Bike ein paar rote Akzente ganz gut tun.. oder?!





der_erce schrieb:


> Nice  Wär mir aber zu Raw/unbunt!




Ich find es sau geil ! Mein weis ja noch nicht wie deine Klamotten aussehen, mit denen du auf dem Bike sitzt ^^hihi

PS: hab mir auch grade ein RAW HT mit EINEM roten Akzent aufgebaut  (Siehe Fotoalbum)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (26. Februar 2013)

richtig - ich bin der farbige akzent zum unbunten rad! 

ps: sehr geiles raw ht! und mal ein äusserst solider aufbau. gefällt!


----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Ich find es sau geil ! Mein weis ja noch nicht wie deine Klamotten aussehen, mit denen du auf dem Bike sitzt ^^hihi
> 
> PS: hab mir auch grade ein RAW HT mit EINEM roten Akzent aufgebaut  (Siehe Fotoalbum)



Achsoo du meinst der Fahrerstyle spielt mit?  Ein Gesamtkonzept sozusagen  Das Nicolai sieht schon geil aus. Feuerwehrfarbe?


----------



## othu (26. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> So Leute...wie bekomm ich das Lager raus vom Spike Pedal?



Mit einem Schlaghammer:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=595

Oder einem Innenauszieher:
http://www.hoffmann-tools.com/Handw...nauszieher-einzeln-01-KUKKO.html#.USx1BjAXEcU

Jeweils passend zur Lagergröße.

Brauchst du eh wenn du das Hauptlager vom FRX hinter dem Innenlager wechseln willst/musst


----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2013)

Danke Otto


----------



## othu (26. Februar 2013)

Kein Problem!

Würde dir meinen sogar leihen (hab den oben verlinkten Koffer von Superstar Components), aber 2x Versand ist halt auch nicht so wirtschaftlich.
Kannst aber auch mal in örtlichen Metallbuden (Kfz, Schlosser, etc.) fragen, die sollten sowas haben.


----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2013)

Ja ne..Edler Gedanke aber das krieg ich schon hin. Entweder ich hol mir nur den einen Dorn und die entsprechende Gegenstütze, das wäre dann nicht so teuer oder ich such mir ne Werkstatt die das machen kann. 
Die Rezensionen der Billigteile auf Amazon hat mich jedenfalls davon zurückgehalten mir ein günstiges Komplettpaket zu holen.


----------



## Nill (26. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Achsoo du meinst der Fahrerstyle spielt mit?  Ein Gesamtkonzept sozusagen  Das Nicolai sieht schon geil aus. Feuerwehrfarbe?



Jepp, schön Spicy Red  - Das Gesamtkonzept  

Oh man Jungs, geht es euch auch so: Die Park Sasion könnte laaaaangsam wieder anfangen. Ich will DH schräääädern in den "Fallgruben" der BRD


----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2013)

Hehe...ja es fängt an zu jucken  Aber erst muss das Bike fertig werden...vorher geht "nur" Enduro


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich bin für schwarze Standrohre !


+1  Schwarze Standrohre an der Boxxer sind 




Nill schrieb:


> Oh man Jungs, geht es euch auch so: Die Park Sasion könnte laaaaangsam wieder anfangen. Ich will DH schräääädern in den "Fallgruben" der BRD


Momentan würde es mir reichen, wenn man die normalen Trails im Wald vernünftig fahren könnte, aber die sind im Moment überzogen mit Schnee-Eis-Matsch 
Aber mal wieder hoch gondeln lassen und Trails mit Anliegern und Sprüngen (für mich auch gerne ohne listige Fallgruben ) runter scheppern wäre schon fein.. *seufz*


BTW: ich habe am Wochenende meine Lyrik auf (Non-U-Turn) Coil umgebaut, weil meine *x-soft* Feder zu hart war  Jetzt habe ich endlich auch vorne ~1/3 Sag, wie hinten auch. Probefahrt steht noch aus, aber das Proberollen die Straße hoch und runter war vielversprechend


----------



## Jogi (26. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> BTW: ich habe am Wochenende meine Lyrik auf (Non-U-Turn) Coil umgebaut, weil meine *x-soft* Feder zu hart war  Jetzt habe ich endlich auch vorne ~1/3 Sag, wie hinten auch. Probefahrt steht noch aus, aber das Proberollen die Straße hoch und runter war vielversprechend



Wenn du vorhast, die X-Soft zu veräußern, ich würde sie nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (26. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> So Leute...wie bekomm ich das Lager raus vom Spike Pedal?



was hat denn das Leger für nen Innendurchmesser? Vielleicht findest du ja nen passenden Schwerlastdübel






Den Dübel in der Lagerbohrung verspannen und im Schraubstock fixiert, mit einem Kunststoffhammer vorsichtig auf das Pedal "eindreschen"


----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2013)

Hab jetzt nicht mitm Meßschieber gemessen aber es scheint 15mm zu haben. Ist auch ne Idee...


----------



## frieda_6669 (26. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> +1  Schwarze Standrohre an der Boxxer sind
> 
> 
> Momentan würde es mir reichen, wenn man die normalen Trails im Wald vernünftig fahren könnte, aber die sind im Moment überzogen mit Schnee-Eis-Matsch


 

wenn es nur das wäre...
bei uns liegen 20-30cm schnee im wald...
tendenz: nicht absehbar, heute hats mal wieder 3cm draufgeschneit...

das ist immer nur schön, wenn man maaal das fahren kann, einmal in fünf jahren (oder im video bei pinkbike)...wenn du aber seit wochen keinen grund mehr gesehen hast, gehts dir ganz schön aufn keks!
war am WE im wilden kaiser (zum tourengehen mit snowboard und schneeschuh), da hats auf 1800m noch locker 3-4meter schnee, davon war hüfthoch powder...
is ja auch ganz nett, aber ich krieg jetzt ´n neues fahrrad und will fahren !!!!
soviel aus dem süden der republik ...


----------



## _andi_ (26. Februar 2013)

weiß jemand welche feder in der fox gabel aus dem 2012er dropzone größe s verbaut war. d.h. hat jemand das bike in der größe und die gabel offen gehabt und nachgesehn?


----------



## christophersch (26. Februar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> weiß jemand welche feder in der fox gabel aus dem 2012er dropzone größe s verbaut war. d.h. hat jemand das bike in der größe und die gabel offen gehabt und nachgesehn?



Standartmäßig sind immer blaue Federn drin. D.h. für Fahrer von 68-75 Kilo.


----------



## _andi_ (26. Februar 2013)

hmm. eigentlich passend bei 73kg fahrfertig. aber ich hab da nur 30mm sag. etwas wenig bei 180mm federweg.


----------



## christophersch (26. Februar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> hmm. eigentlich passend bei 73kg fahrfertig. aber ich hab da nur 30mm sag. etwas wenig bei 180mm federweg.



ne, finde ich nicht. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das mit dem Sag- abmessen bei Gabeln auch völlig überbewertet. Das gilt meinem Empfinden nach nur für den Hinterbau, auch wenn sicherlich viele etwas anderes behaupten. 

Bei der Gabel würde ich an deiner Stelle NUR vom Fahreindruck ausgehen.


----------



## Marcy666 (27. Februar 2013)

... so am Samstag werde ich nach Koblenz fahren, mein FRX abholen. 


Hatte mir ja erst ein Gapstar bestellt, doch nach 'vielen Stunden' lesen hier im Forum , habe ich mich dann doch für ein FRX entschieden 



Das heist dann am Wochenende schrauben, schrauben, schrauben ....


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Wenn du vorhast, die X-Soft zu veräußern, ich würde sie nehmen


Erstmal nicht, ich will ja eigentlich schon bei U-Turn bleiben. Notfalls muss ich dazu die Feder bearbeiten, auch wenn ich so Scherze eigentlich nicht gerne mache...




frieda_6669 schrieb:


> wenn es nur das wäre...
> bei uns liegen 20-30cm schnee im wald...


Lieber das, als festgetrampelten, angetauten und wieder festgefrorenen Schnee-Eis-Matsch...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. Februar 2013)

Sind euch die relativ einseitig abgenutzten Wippenlagerschalen auch schon aufgefallen? Ich frag mich ob das auf Dauer so gut ist??!!


----------



## steelpinto (28. Februar 2013)

hier meine 2013 Version 
Eloxal Teile glasperl gestralt-wie leicht poliert

DH mit Spank Evo 40 grün
All Mountain mit Spank Evo 32 in granit farben 





Grüße
Stefan
 @Der erce:
die seitliche Abschabung an den Lagerstellen entsteht beim einpressen=unbedenklich
hab mich auch erst gewundert und bei einpressen auch gemerkt wie schnell das Lager schief kommen kann !


----------



## othu (28. Februar 2013)

Moin,
kennt sich hier einer mit älteren Torques aus?
Ich brauche Rat zu einem 2008er Torque FR.
Grüße
Otto


----------



## Jogi (28. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Moin,
> kennt sich hier einer mit älteren Torques aus?
> Ich brauche Rat zu einem 2008er Torque FR.
> Grüße
> Otto



ich hatte ein 2009er ES, das war ja sehr ähnlich. Was hast du für Fragen?


----------



## othu (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die Lager gesucht, jetzt aber schon eine Liste bekommen.
Jetzt habe ich nur noch das Problem, dass ich die Achse an der Wippe nicht rausbekomme (oder mich bisher einfach nur nicht getraut habe, fest genug auf die Schraube zu kloppen).

Hier die Bilder:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=622552


----------



## Jogi (28. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lager gesucht, jetzt aber schon eine Liste bekommen.
> Jetzt habe ich nur noch das Problem, dass ich die Achse an der Wippe nicht rausbekomme (oder mich bisher einfach nur nicht getraut habe, fest genug auf die Schraube zu kloppen).
> 
> Hier die Bilder:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=622552



Hab mittlerweile den anderen Fred gesehen...
einfach beherzt rausklopfen und dabei aufpassen, dass du das Gewinde nicht beschädigst (Splintentreiber, Durchschlag, Aludorn oder ähnl.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sind euch die relativ einseitig abgenutzten Wippenlagerschalen auch schon aufgefallen? Ich frag mich ob das auf Dauer so gut ist??!!



Sollte der Außenring des Lagers nicht fest in der Wippe sitzen? 
Wo kommt denn da bitte Abrieb zustande?


----------



## othu (28. Februar 2013)

Der Abrieb kommt vom Ein- und Auspressen.

Warscheinlich ist das Teil auch nicht 100% maßhaltig und wird beim Einpressen plastisch verformt. Funktioniert trotzdem, ist schließlich keine Rakete sondern nur ein Fahrad


----------



## der_erce (28. Februar 2013)

Naja..Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass so ein Abrieb nur vom Ein und Auspressen kommt. oO Ich hoff es zumindest nicht dass die Belastung so einseitig ist.

Edit: Wenn man sich mal die Bilder in der Originalgröße ansieht, erkennt man in der Gegenauspressrichtung wie die Eloxierung in Rollrichtung abnimmt. Für mich ein Zeichen von leichter, schabender Drehbewegung. Klar sind da Spuren vom Auspressen und Einpressen zu sehen, die würden aber nicht so einen Verlauf erzeugen.


----------



## steelpinto (28. Februar 2013)

Das kommt definitiv vom ein/auspressen,der Lagerring ist sehr dünn und verformt sich leicht,und da nix angephast is,kann man das leicht nicht gerade ansetzen,durch den relativ dünnen Lageraußenring setzt sich das aber irgendwie beim pressen,aber dann war kurz der Lagerring nicht rund und hinterlässt so ein Bild....sitzt er unten flächig gegen den Lagersitz ist alles gut,so schaben kann das lager im Betrieb garnicht,dazu müsste es lose sein....


----------



## der_erce (28. Februar 2013)

Hmmkay.....


----------



## User60311 (28. Februar 2013)

say what? Ein Lager verzieht sich nich, der Ring bleibt ein Ring, und zwar zu 100% Rund 

Wenn der sich verziehen würde, passiert wenn man sich dumm anstellt und mit Gewalt arbeitet, dann bleibt der auch verzogen, und ist damit defekt .

Ich traue der_erce schon zu, zu erkennen, ob die Spuren vom Ein-/Auspressen kommen, oder "Laufspuren" sind. Auch wenn es sein erster Lagerwechsel sein sollte.

Ich denke es ist durch die einseitige Belastung. Ich würd mir das ma genauer angucken. Wahrscheinlich ist eh nur das Eloxal beschädigt, und das Alu nicht. Dann wär's mir egal.


----------



## steelpinto (28. Februar 2013)

Klar verzieht sich das Lager,der Lageraußenring ist sehr dünn...
Übrigens baue bzw. entwickle ich seit 20 Jahren Rennmotoren (Kfz Bereich)und wenn Du mal Aufnahmen aus einem laufenden Motor gesehen hast,weist Du,das Metall alles so tut,ohne zu brechen 

Erklär mir dann mal,wie ein 100 % rundes Teil (was bei der geringsten Verformung bricht,Deine Aussage)in einem Rund ausgefrästem Teil (eiförmig ausfräsen is eher schwierig)einseitig spuren hinterlässt ohne gebrochen zu sein ???
Da passt nun aber was net zam an der Argumentierung !

Aber ansich ist mir auch egal,das is n Forum ,und da weis sowieso einer immer alles besser,am besten presst jeder nun das Lager aus und schickt den Umlenkhebel mit ner Mangelrüge an Canyon 
Ich halte es für unbedenklich,alle andren sollen sich selbt ein Urteil bilden !
End


----------



## User60311 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab nich gesacht, dass ich es besser weiß, ich hab nur gesacht, was ich denke.

Hab übrigens auch mit "Kugelllagern" zu tun, wir befördern damit glühendes Eisen... (grob beschrieben)

Ich weiß also sehr sehr wohl was Metall bei welcher Temp. so alles machen kann.
Von brechen hab ich nix geschrieben, nur das wenn es einmal kalt verformt wurde, es in der Form bleibt. Und zurück zu dem Fall hier, da ist das Kugelllager doch viel härter als das Elox, bzw das Alu. (btw war das ja ebenfalls mein Gedanke, dass eben nur das Elox ab ist, und das Alu gar nicht beschädigt.
-> sollte dem so sein, dann wäre zb diese Passung für mich 100% rund  (verstehste jetzt den Smiley dahinter?)


----------



## fatal_error (28. Februar 2013)

Moin, 

ich stelle meine Frage einfach mal hier weil es ja indirekt 
um ein FRX geht  

Wollte heute meine neue Feder für die Boxxer einbauen. Hatte eigentlich eine passende von Canyon einbauen lassen (die dann doch nicht passte....)
Also ich die alte Feder ausgebaut aber da ist der Drop Stop-Anschlagstopper nicht mit raus gekommen wie beschrieben. 
Trotzdem neue Feder rein abstand gemessen -> soll 14-16mm. Ich habe aber nur 10mm.

Eigentlich kann der Drop Stop doch nicht unten aus der Feder oder? 

Hat jemand bitte einen Tip für mich ?

gruß


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360043

Da gibt es ne Menge Tipps zur Boxxer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. Februar 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> say what? Ein Lager verzieht sich nich, der Ring bleibt ein Ring, und zwar zu 100% Rund
> 
> Wenn der sich verziehen würde, passiert wenn man sich dumm anstellt und mit Gewalt arbeitet, dann bleibt der auch verzogen, und ist damit defekt .
> 
> ...





steelpinto schrieb:


> Klar verzieht sich das Lager,der Lageraußenring ist sehr dünn...
> Übrigens baue bzw. entwickle ich seit 20 Jahren Rennmotoren (Kfz Bereich)und wenn Du mal Aufnahmen aus einem laufenden Motor gesehen hast,weist Du,das Metall alles so tut,ohne zu brechen
> 
> Erklär mir dann mal,wie ein 100 % rundes Teil (was bei der geringsten Verformung bricht,Deine Aussage)in einem Rund ausgefrästem Teil (eiförmig ausfräsen is eher schwierig)einseitig spuren hinterlässt ohne gebrochen zu sein ???
> ...




Ganz entspannt Leute 

Ist zwar mein erstes Lager am Bike, aber nicht mein erstes Lager im Leben . Für mich sieht das eindeutig nach einseitiger Belastung aus, da auf den anderen Seiten nichts zu sehen ist. Das Lager müsste sich schon brutalst verkannten um überhaupt so einen Abrieb zu zeigen. Zumal es dann Span gäbe...tut es aber nicht. Der weiche "Farbverlauf" von Orange zu Alu zeigt mir dass es, wie ich schon schrieb, um die Achse sich gedreht bzw. gerieben haben muß. 
Wie kann das passieren? Gute Frage - Keine Ahnung.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Februar 2013)

Das Lager dreht doch auch nur in einem bestimmten Bereich. Geht ja keine 360 Grad Drehung. Da lastet der Druck wohl nur auf einem bestimmten Bereich.


----------



## der_erce (28. Februar 2013)

Scheint wohl so.


----------



## mssc (1. März 2013)

Ich hab den Abrieb bei meiner Wippe teilweise auch gehabt, kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass sich die Lager in den Sitzen drehen können... die müssten dann ja komplett fest sein, das würde man sicher merken im Ansprechverhalten vom Hinterbau...

Der Abrieb ist (bei mir zumindest) eigentlich auch an der "falschen" Stelle... dort sollte ja garkeine große Belastung sein..


----------



## der_erce (1. März 2013)

Was wenn die Verformung durch Belastung so groß ist dass es zum einseitigen Abrieb kommt? Wenn der Hinterbau einfedert und es so evtl zu großen Belastungen kommt....hmmm....mich beschleicht langsam ein Gefühl von.....
Ich spinn jetzt mal was zusammen:
Was wenn die Federhärte nicht ausreicht und die Kiste bei Sprüngen zwar nicht voll durchschlägt, aber doch ständig am Limit ist und dadurch die Wippe minimalst verformt wird und so mehr Druck auf einen bestimmten Bereich der Lager bringt?
 @mssc du bist die Kiste auch gefahren oder hast du die Wippe gleich nach erhalt des Bikes ausgebaut?
 @othu soweit ich weiß hast du als einer der wenigen deine Wippe vom ungefahrenen Bike zerlegt. Solche abriebe hattest du nicht oder?


----------



## othu (1. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @othu soweit ich weiß hast du als einer der wenigen deine Wippe vom ungefahrenen Bike zerlegt. Solche abriebe hattest du nicht oder?




Moin,
meine nagelneue, ungefahrene Wippe die ich zum Eloxieren einzeln zugekauft habe, hatte exakt die gleichen Spuren.
Ebenso die Originalwippe bei der ich im ungefahrenen Zustand die Lager gegen neue ersetzt habe. 
(Das ist auch weiter vorne in diesem Thread dokumentiert, ich habe den kompletten Rahmen ungefahren zerlegt um ihn abzubeizen und habe ALLE Lager getauscht weil diese teilweise so diletantisch eingepresst waren, dass sie schon im Auslieferungszustand rau liefen, bzw. bei mehreren Lager die Gummi/Stahl-Dichtlippe massiv beschädigt und eingedrückt war)
Ich habe weiter oben schonmal geschrieben: der Lagersitz ist nicht 100% rund und damit passiert das beim Ein- und Auspressen der Lager. Das ist keine Feinmechanik, dass ist ein Fahrrad.
Und natürlich kann sich der äußere Lagerring verformen und kann, solange die Verformung nicht den kritischen Wert überschreitet, auch wieder in die ursprüngliche Form zurückkehren.

Ich hatte durchaus schon Rahmen wo die Lagersitze/-passungen so schlecht waren, dass sich das Lager nach dem Einpressen gar nicht mehr drehen ließ. Lager wieder ausgepresst lief es wieder schön.

Otto


----------



## mssc (1. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @mssc du bist die Kiste auch gefahren oder hast du die Wippe gleich nach erhalt des Bikes ausgebaut?



bin vielleicht 10km damit auf einem Schotterweg herumgerollt, wenn davon schon solche Spuren entstanden wären, wäre es echt bedenklich... aber othu hat das mit den Spuren ja schon aufgeklärt...


----------



## der_erce (1. März 2013)

Na dann...Happy Friday 

Danke ihr beiden.


----------



## frieda_6669 (1. März 2013)

will eure wippen und lagerdiskussion nicht unterbrechen, aber mal was ganz anderes:

weiss jmd was zur aktuellen traildiskussion am gardasee?
lohnt es sich an ostern runter zu fahren oder sind die trails gesperrt?
vielen dank für info...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (1. März 2013)

Meine Wippe, nagelneu, hatte diese Spuren nicht.


----------



## _andi_ (1. März 2013)

ich wollt jetzt mal nen 2x10 shimano umwerfer ausprobiern am 2012er frx und hab mir den xtr (FD-M985-E2) und xt (FD-M785) bestellt. die befestigungsplatte hat da eine minimalst andere form aber ansonsten ...?
kennt ihr da nen unterschied? die sehn zu 99.9999999% identisch aus und wiegen beide exakt 121g. kostet nur das (xt)"R" 40â¬? oder find ich nur den unterschied nicht?

zweite frage: hat eigentlich mal jemand probiert den shimano etype adapter am innenlager zu befestigen, statt dem canyon umwerferplÃ¤ttchen? hab im thread noch keinen verweis darauf gefunden ...


----------



## fatal_error (1. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360043
> 
> Da gibt es ne Menge Tipps zur Boxxer.



Danke! Aber es hat sich schon geklärt. Der Fehler lag zwischen den Ohren  bin im Schlaf selber drauf gekommen was ich falsch gemacht habe...


Gibt es hier zufällig jemanden der seine Blaue Wippe zum Eloxieren oder dergleichen geben will? Könnte man evtl. einen Tausch machen


----------



## simdiem (1. März 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> die Weißen Felgen schauen echt super aus!!..
> 
> Nur der Bashring will mir nicht ganz gefallen, nichtmal von der Farbe her, nur find ich recht massiv.. ein Schwarzer dünnerer wie z.B. mein Race Face Lightweigt würde da sicher auch gut reinpassen...


Hey,
danke dir! Ich muss sagen, mit den goldenen Subrosas ist der Bashring etwas too much. Mit den weißen Felgen, finde ich es aber nicht mehr sooo schlimm. 


mssc schrieb:


> @simdiem Sieht deutlich besser aus als mit den goldenen Subrosas  Und jetzt ist es fix, bei mir kommen auch weiße Felgen rein


Danke ;-) Dann willich aber auch Bilder sehen ;-)


der_erce schrieb:


> Sehr geil Simon. Die weißen Spike sind klasse


Dankeschön  Ich kann die neue Saison schon kaum mehr abwarten.


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. GERADE für Bikepark/DH macht Tubeless doch Sinn, da man mit den niedrigen Luftdrücken nicht die Gefahr von Snakebites hat. Das Ganze natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass man UST- oder TL-geeignete Felgen fährt (was bei den Spank der Fall ist) und mMn auch nur mit DH-Reifen, welche eine deutlich steifere Karkasse und i. d. R. einen Draht im Wulst haben haben und sich deshalb nicht so leicht aus dem Felgenhorn lösen können. Bei Nicht-TL-geeigneten Felgen und/oder normalen nicht TL-Ready Reifen würde ich das auch eher sein lassen.


Okay, dann hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung. Dann werde ich mit dem Gedanken spielen und bei Gelegenheit auf Tubeless umrüsten.



> Ja, dass man da keine Absolutwerte ablesen kann ist klar, das ist bei meinem auch so. Da muss man sich einfach die passenden Anzeigewerte zu den absoluten Zielwerten aus der Tabelle merken. Mir ging es auch eher um die Haptik... ich hatte vermutet, dass die beim Parktool nicht so gut ist. Das war der Hauptgrund, warum ich zum Centrimaster gegriffen habe.
> Den Nippeldreher habe ich direkt bei P&K Lie im Shop bestellt (16,90 inkl. Versand).


Er gibt einen guten Anhaltswert. Allerdings muss man ihn schon sehr gleichmäßig bewegen. Wenn man die Speiche einklemmt, und dann den Hebel zu sehr schnalzen lässt, passiert es schnell, dass er eine geringere Speichenspannung anzeigt, als eigentlich vorherrscht.


> Das ist echt flott! Da sitze ich deutlich länger dran. Wie machst du das mit Fett/Öl auf den Nippelsitzen bzw. den Speichengewinden?


Also bei Beginn öle ich von der Felgenaussenseite mit einem ölgetränktem Wattestäbchen die Nippelsitzfläche im Felgeninneren. Dann beim Einspeichen gebe ich mit einer Spritze mit stumpfer Nadel ein paar Tropfen Öl in den Nippel, bevor ich ihn auf die Speiche aufdrehe.


> Ahja, mit den Werten komme ich bei mir auch locker hin
> Also mein Touren-LRS war trotz der leichten Felgen (Supra 30, knapp unter 500g), dünnen Speichen (Laser/D-Light, 2-1,5mm/2-1,65mm) und gefetteten Gewinde (manchen "Experten" zufolge soll das zu sich lockernden Nippeln führen) nach 1 Saison noch fast wie frisch aus dem Zentrierständer, was war ich da stolz  Und was der regelmäßig verdauen muss, weißt du ja...


Ich werde nach ca 5 Bikeparkbesuchen auf Tubeless umrüsten. In Folge dessen, werde ich die Laufräder nochmal im Zentrierständer überprüfen. Allerdings rechne ich fest damit, dass ich keine bösen Überraschungen erleben werde. 


> Dass ich weiße Felgen nicht wirklich mag, wird sich vermutlich nie ändern, aber bei dir finde ich das Gesamtbild durchaus stimmig  Nur der goldene Bash will mir auch einfach nicht gefallen...


Danke fürs Kompliment. Ich weiß, dass es bei deiner Abneigung gegenüber weiß echt Überwindung gekostet haben muss  . Ich muss ehrlicherweise aber auch zugeben, dass es mir so echt ein bißchen besser gefällt, als mit den goldenen Subrosas... aber pssst 



steelpinto schrieb:


> hier meine 2013 Version
> Eloxal Teile glasperl gestralt-wie leicht poliert
> 
> DH mit Spank Evo 40 grün
> All Mountain mit Spank Evo 32 in granit farben


Gefällt mir richtig gut dein Bike. Mit den grünen 40 hatte ich auch mal geliebäugelt 


Ich habe heute mein Bike mal aus dem Keller geholt um die Laufräder das erste Mal probezufahren. Allerdings nur auf der Straße. Sie fahren sich sehr gut und sie haben auch nicht geknackst. Es scheint, als hätte ich ziemlich vernünftig abgedrückt . 

Hier noch zwei Bilder, die allerdings es nicht ganz so gut wiederspiegeln, wie geil es in echt aussieht... Es ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber die weißen Felgen harmonieren farblich extrem gut mit dem weißen Farbton des Rahmens. Das ganze Bike sieht unglaublich rein und wie geleckt aus 









Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Nill (2. März 2013)

Na dann mal ab und dreckig machen 

Sieht gut aus


----------



## trigger666 (2. März 2013)

Habe meins heute mal wieder mit raus genommen.

Geil wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. März 2013)

Gefällt


----------



## Thiel (2. März 2013)

Optisch gefällt mir die Boxxer nicht.
Eine Fox40 würde besser zum massiven Unterrohr passen... finde ich.


----------



## Mithras (2. März 2013)

eeek ist das bunt ...


----------



## Nico Laus (2. März 2013)

Irgendwie schon sehr geil!


----------



## _andi_ (2. März 2013)

sonne, schnee und ein buntes rad 

schöne landschaft, nur die farben am rad schreien mich förmlich an. hauptsache dir gefällts!

zu meiner frage nochmal: hat wirklich niemand die shimano etype halterung mit 2x10 umwerfer bisher probiert? so auf den ersten blick würde ich kein hindernis sehen für die halterung. vielleicht übersehe ich aber irgendwas ...


----------



## der_erce (2. März 2013)

XT wiegt laut der Seite 148g und XTR sogar 155g.


----------



## _andi_ (2. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> XT wiegt laut der Seite 148g und XTR sogar 155g.



negativ ... hab beide hier vor mir und hab sie auf unserer (geeichten) küchenwaage gewogen. exakt 121g beide. selbst wenn die waage falsch wiegen sollte, dann sind die beiden immer noch gleich schwer  

wichtiger die halter frage.


----------



## der_erce (2. März 2013)

Hmm..Laut Seite sind die Bolzen beim XTR hohl...evtl das ein Unterschied? Ich kann mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass der Halter unterschiedlich sein soll. Muss ich passen. Hab weder Ahnung noch je eins von beiden vor mir gehabt, von daher musst du wohl probieren


----------



## _andi_ (2. März 2013)

das blöde dabei ist den 3x10 bekommst du mit schrauben und halter für 28. den 2x10 musst du für 28 kaufen + blech 10 + schrauben 5 (die nirgends lieferbar sind). teures hobby ...


----------



## der_erce (2. März 2013)

bikemarkt schon mal gekuckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (2. März 2013)

ja, aber österreich ist mir zu weit


----------



## trigger666 (2. März 2013)

Ja, an der Farbkombi scheiden sich die Geister. 

Mir gefällts. Ist klar sonst hätte ich es ja nicht gekauft.


----------



## der_erce (2. März 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> ja, aber österreich ist mir zu weit



Du sollst ja nicht hinfahren


----------



## admiralawesome (3. März 2013)

Meins ist auch endlich fertig! 







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sasse82 (3. März 2013)

Das ist schon echt eine giftige Kombination. 
Gelb, Giftgrün und Lila, ohne das Lila ist es gar nicht so übel.
Aber Lila ist einfach nicht meine Farbe. ;-)


----------



## admiralawesome (3. März 2013)

Genau so sollte es aussehen. Schön giftig 
Lila ist echt nicht jedemanns Farbe, deswegen habe ich diese auch gewählt. Sieht man nicht so oft im Bikepark


----------



## christophersch (3. März 2013)

Alter Schwede. Ich finde es richtig gut! 

(Aber ich bin auch farbenblind) 

Woher hast du die Decals fürs Unterrohr? Schneidwerk? Oder hast du nen Plotter?

Grüße


----------



## admiralawesome (3. März 2013)

Danke danke 

Ich habe eine durchsichtige Folie auf die Schriftzüge am Rahmen/Gabel geklebt und alles abgepaust. 
Danach habe ich die durchsichtige Folie abgezogen und auf die Grüne Folie geklebt. 
Jetzt musste ich nur noch alles mit Schere/Scalpel ausschneiden und wieder auf den Rahmen kleben. 
Aber meinen Namen und den Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr habe ich plotten lassen. 
Hatte kein lust mehr


----------



## der_erce (3. März 2013)

Sieht sehr geil aus. Mir gefällt es...auch mit dem Lila!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (3. März 2013)

So, dann auch von meinem ein paar Bilder:

Gestern Mittag bei Canyon abgeholt, bis 2.00 Uhr heute Nacht geschraubt,
erste Probefahrt (25km) gemacht und für gut befunden  

Weiter Bilder gibt's in meiner Galerie


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. März 2013)

Sehr fein.


----------



## admiralawesome (3. März 2013)

@ der_erce  vielen dank!


----------



## D.Lettant (3. März 2013)

admiralawesome schrieb:


> Meins ist auch endlich fertig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## admiralawesome (3. März 2013)

@ D.Lettant
Ich hatte vorher ein Rose Beef Cake FR in schwarz mit goldener aufschrift. 
Das habe ich nach kurzer zeit mit einer grünen Folie überklebt. Es hat mir sehr gut gefallen und deswegen habe ich es mit dem FRX genau so gemacht.
Ich mag einfach das knallige grün. 
Jetzt habe ich mir noch de lila Parts dazu gekauft. 
war mir aber nicht sicher ob es gut zusammen passt.
Aber mir gefällt es so jetzt richtig gut. !!!Giftig!!!

Und vielen Dank 

Grüße


----------



## trigger666 (3. März 2013)

Das Lila macht das ganze schon sehr einzigartig. Mir gefällt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> ich wollt jetzt mal nen 2x10 shimano umwerfer ausprobiern am 2012er frx und hab mir den xtr (FD-M985-E2) und xt (FD-M785) bestellt. die befestigungsplatte hat da eine minimalst andere form aber ansonsten ...?
> kennt ihr da nen unterschied? die sehn zu 99.9999999% identisch aus und wiegen beide exakt 121g. kostet nur das (xt)"R" 40? oder find ich nur den unterschied nicht?
> 
> zweite frage: hat eigentlich mal jemand probiert den shimano etype adapter am innenlager zu befestigen, statt dem canyon umwerferplättchen? hab im thread noch keinen verweis darauf gefunden ...





_andi_ schrieb:


> das blöde dabei ist den 3x10 bekommst du mit schrauben und halter für 28. den 2x10 musst du für 28 kaufen + blech 10 + schrauben 5 (die nirgends lieferbar sind). teures hobby ...


Also ich habe bei mir den SLX 2x9 Umwerfer verbaut, aber an dem Canyon Adapter. Den Umwerfer mit der E-Type-Montageplatte zu verbauen düfte wenig Sinn machen, da am Rahmen der Gegenhalter fehlt... nur die E-Type Platte allein ist nicht steif genug => der Umwerfer bewegt sich hin und her. Das Problem beim Canyon Adapter ist halt, dass der Umwerfer u. U. etwas zu hoch sitzt und die Kette auf dem Leitblech schleift. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob Canyon den jetzt endgültig geändert hat, das Thema ist hier leider etwas im Sand verlaufen... ein User hatte das mal bemängelt und dann einen anderen Umwerfer-Adapter bekommen.
Falls du eine E-Type-Platte brauchst, kannst du meine haben! Die Schrauben sind so viel ich weiß Standard-Teile...




simdiem schrieb:


> Okay, dann hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung. Dann werde ich mit dem Gedanken spielen und bei Gelegenheit auf Tubeless umrüsten.


Naja, das sieht natürlich auch wieder jeder anders...! Manche sagen für DH nur UST-Felgen + UST-Reifen, alles andere wäre nicht sicher genug. Ich würde sagen, bei Felgen, die einen so strammen Sitz für den Reifenwulst haben wie die Spank, sollte da nichts passieren. Zumal ich finde, dass die Sache mit der Pannenanfälligkeit mit Schlauch da wesentlich mehr zum Tragen kommt.




simdiem schrieb:


> Er gibt einen guten Anhaltswert. Allerdings muss man ihn schon sehr gleichmäßig bewegen. Wenn man die Speiche einklemmt, und dann den Hebel zu sehr schnalzen lässt, passiert es schnell, dass er eine geringere Speichenspannung anzeigt, als eigentlich vorherrscht.


Ahja, verstehe. Der Centrimaster ist auch nicht 100%ig genau. Es kann sein, dass man beim Wiederholen der Messung an der gleichen Speiche plötzlich 3-4 Striche Abweichung hat. Aber da man ja eh immer rundrum prüft und die Werte einfach nur in einem bestimmten Bereich sein sollen, stört das eigentlich gar nicht. Die rein haptische Bedienung ist beim Centrimaster jedenfalls klasse.




simdiem schrieb:


> Also bei Beginn öle ich von der Felgenaussenseite mit einem ölgetränktem Wattestäbchen die Nippelsitzfläche im Felgeninneren. Dann beim Einspeichen gebe ich mit einer Spritze mit stumpfer Nadel ein paar Tropfen Öl in den Nippel, bevor ich ihn auf die Speiche aufdrehe.


Welches Öl nimmst du da? Leinöl? Ich habe mir angewöhnt, an den beiden Stellen Fett zu nehmen. Bei Öl hatte ich die Sorge, dass das "zu sehr" schmiert und sich die Nippel lockern...




simdiem schrieb:


> Ich werde nach ca 5 Bikeparkbesuchen auf Tubeless umrüsten. In Folge dessen, werde ich die Laufräder nochmal im Zentrierständer überprüfen. Allerdings rechne ich fest damit, dass ich keine bösen Überraschungen erleben werde.


Bei so sorgfältigem Aufbau und schön gleichmäßiger Spannung sollte es da echt keine Überraschungen geben 




simdiem schrieb:


> Danke fürs Kompliment. Ich weiß, dass es bei deiner Abneigung gegenüber weiß echt Überwindung gekostet haben muss  . Ich muss ehrlicherweise aber auch zugeben, dass es mir so echt ein bißchen besser gefällt, als mit den goldenen Subrosas... aber pssst


Naja, bei Weiß ist es eben das Problem, dass es stimmig kombiniert werden muss, damit es gut aussieht. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wirkts einfach gar nicht. Bei schwarz ist das halt nicht so dramatisch.




admiralawesome schrieb:


> Meins ist auch endlich fertig!


Puh, also da wäre mir eine der 3 Farben auch zu viel. Grün und lila gefällt mir gut, deshalb würde ich am ehesten die Deemax rauswerfen, die finde ich eh optisch eh nicht so toll...


----------



## _andi_ (4. März 2013)

was genau meinst du mit gegenhalter?

bisher dachte ich der shimano halter wird einfach unters innenlager gequetscht.

hab das hier noch gefunden:





sowas vielleicht jemand mal probiert?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> was genau meinst du mit gegenhalter?


Schau mal hier (da ist überm Tretlager so ein kleiner Ausleger, da wird die eine der beiden Befestigungsschrauben des Umwerfers durch geschraubt)




_andi_ schrieb:


> bisher dachte ich der shimano halter wird einfach unters innenlager gequetscht.


Wird er auch, aber ohne die zusätzliche Verschraubung am besagten Gegenhalter ist das eine recht wackelige Sache...




_andi_ schrieb:


> hab das hier noch gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit ist es besser als nur mit dem E-Type-Blech, da die Grundplatte der Führung deutlich steifer ist.


----------



## admiralawesome (4. März 2013)

@ `Smubob´



> Puh, also da wäre mir eine der 3 Farben auch zu viel. Grün und lila gefällt mir gut, deshalb würde ich am ehesten die Deemax rauswerfen, die finde ich eh optisch eh nicht so toll...



Kannst du mir denn einen Laufradsatz empfehlen? Wäre geil wenn es den dann auch in lila elox oder neongrün lackiert gibt. Aber Schwarz wäre auch ok...Hauptsache sehr stabil!

Gruß


----------



## simdiem (4. März 2013)

admiralawesome schrieb:


> @ `Smubob´
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also am besten einen bauen lassen, oder selber bauen. Das Problem bei Systemlaufradsätzen ist, dass sie oftmals Customspeichen verbaut werden und diese, z.B. bei einem Speichenriss im Urlaub nur schwer ersetzt bekommst. Zudem sind sie meistens nicht sonderlich gut eingespeicht. Thema Speichenspannung.  

Lila Felgen und lila Naben sind eher selten. Musst du mal in Onlineshops stöbern, vielleicht findest du was brauchbares. Neongrün, oder ein Grün in die Richtung hat die Spank 40 Felge. Steelpinto hat sie am FRX http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10359728&postcount=5538 Könnte allerdings nicht neon genug sein. Ist auf Bilder halt immer schwer zu erkennen. Die Spank Subrosa 30 al gibts auch noch in so einem grün. Die Spank Tweet Tweet gibts in lila.http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=60&tid=12 Is halt ne Slopestyle, Dirt Jump Felge. Sollte aber stabil sein ^^

 @`Smubob´
Also in meinem Buch war als Tipp für das Öl Motoröl genannt. Als ich in die Garage gegangen bin um welches zu holen habe ich gesehen, dass Daddy es schon leer gemacht hat  . Also wurde es dann Dämpfungs-/Gabelöl. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## mssc (4. März 2013)

von Sixpack gibts grüne, neon-grüne und lila Felgen und Naben, einzeln und als fertige Laufradsätze...


----------



## admiralawesome (4. März 2013)

@ simdiem
vielen dank für die info. sind paar nette dabei. 
  @mssc
Taugen die von sixpack denn was? die grüne farbe wäre perfekt.

Habe jetzt nur diese gefunden. http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...w=197&start=0&ndsp=62&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:86


----------



## mssc (4. März 2013)

admiralawesome schrieb:


> @mssc
> Taugen die von sixpack denn was? die grüne farbe wäre perfekt.
> 
> Habe jetzt nur diese gefunden. http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...w=197&start=0&ndsp=62&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:86



kann ich dir leider nicht sagen...


----------



## christophersch (4. März 2013)

admiralawesome schrieb:


> @ simdiem
> vielen dank für die info. sind paar nette dabei.
> @mssc
> Taugen die von sixpack denn was? die grüne farbe wäre perfekt.
> ...




Also ich möchte kein falsches Bild machen, letztenendes kenne ich die Laufradsätze auch nicht persönlich, aber was ich hier im Freundeskreis gehört habe, war alles andere als vertrauenserweckend. Da sind schon einige Felgen echt weggeknickt. 
Ein Kumpel hatte die Resident und die sind bei einer hohen, schrägen Wurzel echt weggeknickt. 30grad krumm, bei wenig Belastung. Ich stand daneben.

Aber kann natürlich auch schlecht eingespeicht worden sein o.Ä. Das kann ich nicht sagen. Nimm diesen Bericht also nicht zu ernst 

Sind bzw. Waren das nicht eh Spank Felgen? Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## admiralawesome (4. März 2013)

@christophersch
Das macht mir angst. 
Dann werde ich mich doch mal nach den "STIFFY EVO 40AL" in schwarz mit mit lila Speichennippel und lila Naben umsehen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Reverse Naben gesammelt? Gut oder Käse?!?!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...erse-EVO-9-Disc-Nabe-Vorderrad-20mm-2012.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...verse-EVO-9-Disc-Nabe-Hinterrad-150-12mm.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (5. März 2013)

Weiß nicht...ich bin bei Hope gelandet und bin soweit zufrieden. Fahr eine jetzt shcon paar Jahre an meinem Enduro und an meine Spike´s im FRX kommen auch wieder Hope´s dran nächsten Monat.
Dürft ich mehr Kohle verbraten würde ich mich vielleicht für Acros oder Chris King Naben entscheiden aber das steht im Augenblick ausser Frage! 
Das Reverse Zeugs ist eigentlich nicht schlecht. Also ich hab Griffe und Klemmen von Reverse. So gesehen isses schon ok. Naben: keine Ahnung.


----------



## simdiem (5. März 2013)

Ne 150er Nabe passt nicht ins Frx. Gibts da ein umrüstkit?


----------



## widdun (5. März 2013)

Weiss jemand ob das eloxierte orange vom FRX (light white orange) vergleichbar bzw. identisch ist mit dem Orange von Easton(speziell Easton Havoc Vorbau)? Oder unterscheiden sich die Farben so stark, dass es nicht mit einander harmoniert?


----------



## admiralawesome (5. März 2013)

@simdiem
Ich brauche 135er oder? Oder doch 142? Kann grad leider nicht nachmessen!
Dann sollten diese ja passen. 
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...abe-EVO-9-Disc-HR-135/1012mm-32L-purple-295gr.


----------



## psx0407 (5. März 2013)

du brauchst vr 20mm und hr 142x12mm (=x12-standard).

viel spaß bei der suche...

psx0407


----------



## admiralawesome (5. März 2013)

@psx0407
Danke. Dann passen die ja.
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...abe-EVO-9-Disc-HR-135/1012mm-32L-purple-295gr.


----------



## D.Lettant (5. März 2013)

@admiralawesome.Na da würde mich mal brennend interessieren, was Du so zu den beiden Bikes im Vergleich  sagst.Klar war das Beef Cake mit einer SC Gabel ausgestattet,aber trotzdem wirst Du ja annähernd die gleichen Sachen wie vorher fahren.Oder hast du Dein FRX auf Grund der Witterungsbedingungen noch gar nicht standesgemäß bewegen können? Warst Du eigentlich mit dem Rose zufrieden?


----------



## admiralawesome (6. März 2013)

@D.Lettant



> Na da würde mich mal brennend interessieren, was Du so zu den beiden Bikes im Vergleich sagst.Klar war das Beef Cake mit einer SC Gabel ausgestattet,aber trotzdem wirst Du ja annähernd die gleichen Sachen wie vorher fahren.Oder hast du Dein FRX auf Grund der Witterungsbedingungen noch gar nicht standesgemäß bewegen können? Warst Du eigentlich mit dem Rose zufrieden?



Mit dem Rose bin ich dem Sport beigetreten. Klar habe ich vorher auch paar Baumarkt-bikes geschrottet. Ich glaube so hat fasst jeder angefangen!?  

Ja dann hatte ich das Rose in L. War super glücklich endlich ein Big Bike zu besitzen. Habe es dann mindestens jeden zweiten Tag in den Wald bewegt. Alles war supii. Jetzt konnte man auch den Hometrail Vergrößern. Haben jetzt paar double´s, Anlieger, Roadgap´s und einen Drop. Den Trail fuhr ich dann mit dem Rose ca. 7 Monate.( Es hat noch nie einen Bikepark gesehen  ) 
Und irgendwie hatte nach einiger zeit lust auf etwas neues. Ist ja genau so wie mit den Smartphones und dem ganzen anderen Kram, man will immer was neues! 
Hatte eigentlich keinen bestimmten Grund mir was neues anzuschaffen

Wie ich auf das FRX gekommen bin weiß auch nicht mehr so genau. 
Ich glaube als ich es in der Freeride gesehen habe, habe ich mich verliebt. 
Naja egal. 

Als das FRX dann da war, musste ich mich 1-2 Tage daran gewöhnen. Das Oberrohr vom Röschen war deutlich länger. Nach den zwei Tagen habe ich aber gemerkt das ich etwas schneller durch enge Kurven gekommen bin. Und das es sich in der Luft auch viel besser anfühlt. Irgendwie leichter hin und her zu bewegen. Also ich kann jetzt nicht super tricksen, aber ich glaube damit ist es deutlich leichter es zu erlernen.
Also entweder hatte ich einen zu großen Rahmen beim Rose, oder es fährt sich echt etwas klobiger.

Wie sich das Rose in ruppigen Gelände (einem Steinfeld oder in einer dicken Wurzel-Passage) verhält kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Wäre aber auch unfair die beiden zu vergleichen(Fox 40 vs Domain RC) und (CaneCreek-DB inkl. Huber-Buchsen vs Fox Van RC)!

Also auf jeden Fall bin ich bis heute sehr zufrieden mit dem FRX. Freu mich auf die nächsten Park besuche. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in ferme libert- Malmedy, Filthy Trails oder Winterberg.

Grüße


----------



## D.Lettant (6. März 2013)

@admiralawesome: Sehr interessant.Welche Größe hast Du denn beim FRX? Vermutlich M.Das mit dem Dämpfer würde ich mal nicht überbewerten.Habe selbst das FRX mit Van R und der funktioniert wunderbar.Der Unterschied von SC und DC ist da wahrscheinlich schon deutlicher zu spüren.Aber wie Du schon sagtest:Vieles ist Gewöhnungs-und Geschmackssache.Ich selbst habe ein TUES(Boxxer, komfortabler) und ein FRX ( Van,straffer).Da besteht natürlich ein Unterschied,aber beide Räder haben ihre Stärken und Schwächen.Ich kann auch gar nicht sagen welches Rad ich lieber fahre.Kommt auch auf Strecke und Lust an.Eigentlich habe ich mir das FRX ja auch zum Touren gekauft gehabt.Habe es aber auch einige Male im Park gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## admiralawesome (6. März 2013)

@D.Lettant
Ich habe das FRX in L 585er Oberrohr. 
Und ich glaube das Rose hatte ein 610er.
Ab und zu kann ich mich ja noch auf das Röschen setzen. Ist ja jetzt im Besitzt eines Kumpels. Der unterschied der Gabeln ist meiner Meinung nach enorm. Und was die Dämpfer performance angeht, finde ich auch das der Cane Creek deutlich besser geht. Aber vielleicht liegt es ja an den Huber Buchsen, denn die haben denn Hinterbau wirklich viel sensibler gemacht.


----------



## D.Lettant (6. März 2013)

Naja, um eine genaue Aussage über den Dämpfer zu treffen,müsste man wohl beide Dämpfer im selben Rahmen gefahren haben.Vielleicht funktioniert auch der FRX Hinterbau einfach besser.Dass der Unterschied in der Oberrohrlänge so enorm ist hätte ich allerdings nicht gedacht.Auch egal,Hauptsache man hat Spaß damit.Das mit den Neongrünen Decals würde ich trotzdem mal gerne in Original sehen.Kommt bestimmt noch giftiger als auf den Fotos!
Fazit: Hab viel Spaß mit deinem Radel!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=237619


----------



## admiralawesome (6. März 2013)

@D.Lettant


> Naja, um eine genaue Aussage über den Dämpfer zu treffen,müsste man wohl beide Dämpfer im selben Rahmen gefahren haben.



Da hast du wohl recht! 



> Dass der Unterschied in der Oberrohrlänge so enorm ist hätte ich allerdings nicht gedacht.Auch egal,Hauptsache man hat Spaß damit.



Genau so sieht es aus! Bin echt zufrieden mit dem Giftzwerg.



> Das mit den Neongrünen Decals würde ich trotzdem mal gerne in Original sehen.Kommt bestimmt noch giftiger als auf den Fotos!



Oh ja, wenn es schön hell draußen ist knallt die Farbe ordentlich. 
In welchen Parks hängst du denn aus? Vielleicht sieht man sich mal!


----------



## D.Lettant (7. März 2013)

@admiralawesome:
Oje,komme aus der Nähe von Stuttgart.Bin also eher in südlichen Gefilden unterwegs.Letzte Saison waren das: Todtnau,Bad Wildbad, Albstadt,Beerfelden,Heidenheim bei Tagesausflügen. Chur, Lenzerheide, Saalbach,Schladming,Bozen(kein Park, aber trotzdem super) wenn es länger ging.
Bei Dir wird das dann eher in Richtung Winterberg,Willingen gehen,oder?


----------



## mazola01 (7. März 2013)

Hi FRX Treiber,

Ich hab ein Problem...bzw. Ist momentan mein bike etwas seltsam drauf.
Hab das rockzone 2012. Hat jetzt in der letzten Zeit 2mal Matsch abbekommen. 

Problem 1:
Der Hinterbau/Dämpfer macht beim einfedern ein Geräusch und fühlt sich beim einfedern rauh an....als ob der Reifen leicht streifen würde. Hab alles geputzt (war schon ordentlich dreckig) nun scheint das weg zu sein....komisch?  Dreck irgendwo zwischen der Lagerung oder so? War halt deutlich zu merken.

Problem2:
Meine Van 36 schlürft auf einmal etwas und ich meine,dass sie nicht mehr richtig dämpft.... Kennt das jemand?  

Lg Steffen


----------



## simdiem (7. März 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hi FRX Treiber,
> 
> Ich hab ein Problem...bzw. Ist momentan mein bike etwas seltsam drauf.
> Hab das rockzone 2012. Hat jetzt in der letzten Zeit 2mal Matsch abbekommen.
> ...



Problem 2: ist das ne Van mit FIT Kartusche oder die mit offenem Ölbad? Schlürfen hört sich für mich nach zu wenig öl an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (7. März 2013)

Ne Fit Kartusche ....


----------



## christophersch (7. März 2013)

Das mit dem Hinterbau könnte die Feder am Dämpferkörper sein. Schonmal gecheckt?

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## mazola01 (7. März 2013)

Hab Spuren gesehen. Ob's das war...k.a.
Gummi drüber?


----------



## christophersch (7. März 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hab Spuren gesehen. Ob's das war...k.a.
> Gummi drüber?



Ne. Dann ist ja noch weniger Platz da.
ich hatte dieses Problem am CCDB und da habe ich einfach den Plastikschutz am Dämpferkörper gefettet. So komisch das auch klingt 

Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Hin und wieder dreht sich jedoch die Vorspannung etwas rein. Wie viel Vorspannung fährst du? (ich fahre max. 1 Umdrehung, sodass die Feder sitzt)

Grüße
_christopher


----------



## admiralawesome (7. März 2013)

@D.Lettant


> Oje,komme aus der Nähe von Stuttgart.Bin also eher in südlichen Gefilden unterwegs.Letzte Saison waren das: Todtnau,Bad Wildbad, Albstadt,Beerfelden,Heidenheim bei Tagesausflügen. Chur, Lenzerheide, Saalbach,Schladming,Bozen(kein Park, aber trotzdem super) wenn es länger ging.
> Bei Dir wird das dann eher in Richtung Winterberg,Willingen gehen,oder?



Ich komme aus Aachen. Ja bin meist in Belgien, Winterberg oder Willingen unterwegs. Aber im Sommer wollte ich eine zwei wöchige Bikepark Tour machen.
Quer durch Deutschland. Und vielleicht noch nach Frankreich oder Österreich.


----------



## Coyote- (8. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir über diesen Winter auch ein 2012 FRX zusammen gebaut.
Leider musste ich nun feststellen das der M Rahmen doch ruhig etwas kleiner sein dürfte.
Gibt es hier jemanden der vielleicht einen 2012 S Rahmen gegen einen neuwertigen M Rahmen tauschen möchte?

Gruß
Coyote-


----------



## mazola01 (8. März 2013)

Ich hab 1- 2 Umdrehungen. 
Wie gesagt... Spuren gibts am Dämpfer oben. 
Hättest du das auch gespürt? 




christophersch schrieb:


> Ne. Dann ist ja noch weniger Platz da.
> ich hatte dieses Problem am CCDB und da habe ich einfach den Plastikschutz am Dämpferkörper gefettet. So komisch das auch klingt
> 
> Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Hin und wieder dreht sich jedoch die Vorspannung etwas rein. Wie viel Vorspannung fährst du? (ich fahre max. 1 Umdrehung, sodass die Feder sitzt)
> ...


----------



## christophersch (8. März 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ich hab 1- 2 Umdrehungen.
> Wie gesagt... Spuren gibts am Dämpfer oben.
> Hättest du das auch gespürt?



Ja. Hat sich ziemlich ungesund angehört und das Losbrechmoment hat auch deutlich darunter gelitten. 

Aber wie gesagt. Jetzt ist alles Weg. Fetten und Preload rausdrehen hat geholfen. Wenn das bei dir überhaupt die Ursache war....


----------



## Nico Laus (10. März 2013)

Ich habe endlich mein FRX bekommen  und mõchte jetzt den Schmierölstand der Boxxer RC checken. Reicht es die Schrauben an den Tauchrohren zu lösen, mit Gummihammer einschlagen, Öl ablaufen lassen, 10/40ml Motoröl in Dämpfungs-/Federseite zu füllen und die Schrauben wieder anzuziehen? Oder ist es unerlässlich die Standrohre herauszuziehen?


----------



## Sasse82 (10. März 2013)

Nein, du musst die Standrohre nicht heraus ziehen, solange du nichts an den Innereien (Dämpfer/Feder) oder an den Dichtlippen machen möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (10. März 2013)

Nö, ist ja alles neu. Dann wirds so gemacht.


----------



## Bike_Ride (10. März 2013)

Hi, 

mal ne kurze Frage an die ganzen FRX Profis hier ^^
Nach langer Abstinenz, sowohl aufm Bike als auch im Forum hab ich jetzt mal wieder etwas Zeit gefunden und bin doch glatt gestern mal ne Runde gefahren.

Jetzt hab ich nur die Vermutung das ich über die Zeit doch mehr ineffiziente Körpermasse angesparrt habe, als meinem aktuellen Fahrwerk gut tut.
Was empfiehlt ihr für ne Federhärte bei ca. 95KG ?

PS: Sorry, bin zu Faul jetzt nochmal den Thread zu durchsuchen ^^


----------



## simdiem (10. März 2013)

95kg fahrfertig? Tour oder Bikepark Setup? 203 oder 185mm Trackflip Einstellung?


----------



## Bike_Ride (10. März 2013)

Fahrfertig, Setup für Bikepark und local Spot, 203er Flip


----------



## Marcy666 (10. März 2013)

... so heute mal mein FRX Playzone etwas 'Zweckentfremdet' und eine erste 'größere Tour' gemacht (36 Km / 1050 Hm) 


Was soll ich sagen, man kann auch wunderbar damit Touren fahren.
Berghoch ist es zwar schon etwas anstrengender, aber alles noch im grünen Bereich, ich bin total begeistert 


Ich habe ja lange überlegt ob ich das bestellte Torque Gapstar nochmal in ein FRX umbestellen soll, aber es war die richtige Entscheidung !


Das FRX ist genau das was ich wollte: ein Bike mit Schwerpunkt 'Abfahrt / Spaß im Bikepark' - mit dem man aber auch noch schöne Trail-Touren fahren kann und am Homespot den Berg nicht hoch schieben muss ... 


Fahrfertig bin ich jetzt Aktuell (habe noch die Kassette und Reifen getauscht) bei 16,4 kg (incl. Hammerschmidt und Teleskopstütze !).


Ich werde mir 'vielleicht' noch einen andern LRS gönnen dann dürften die 16 kg fallen


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Nö, ist ja alles neu. Dann wirds so gemacht.



Nicht wundern, wenn die Gabel am unteren Einsteller ein wenig sifft danach.
Passiert leicht, dass du das Öl auch in das Gewinde kippst, in der die Schraube zur Castingbefestigung greift.

Sollte schnell wieder weg sein.


----------



## Nico Laus (10. März 2013)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Sasse82 (10. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Nicht wundern, wenn die Gabel am unteren Einsteller ein wenig sifft danach.
> Passiert leicht, dass du das Öl auch in das Gewinde kippst, in der die Schraube zur Castingbefestigung greift.
> 
> Sollte schnell wieder weg sein.




Hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich mir vor 2 Wochen keine so großen Sorgen gemacht. Mich hat es nur gewundert, dass keiner auf Anhieb wusste woran das liegen könnte, wenn das so leicht und oft passieren kann. 
Aber jetzt bin ich schlauer.


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (11. März 2013)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Fahrfertig, Setup für Bikepark und local Spot, 203er Flip



450 lbs Feder mit 25% Sag.  Google mal Fox Spring Rate Calculator. Da kannst du dich austoben.



Marcy666 schrieb:


> ... so heute mal mein FRX Playzone etwas 'Zweckentfremdet' und eine erste 'größere Tour' gemacht (36 Km / 1050 Hm)
> 
> 
> Was soll ich sagen, man kann auch wunderbar damit Touren fahren.
> ...



Schön auch von anderen den eigenen Eindruck bestätigt zu bekommen.  
Weiterhin viel Spass mit deinem FRX


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. März 2013)

450er Feder bei 95 Kilo gibt 25% SAG? Dann macht mein Dämpfer was anderes  Hab da so etwa 30% SAG drauf.


----------



## simdiem (11. März 2013)

Wie gemessen? Am SAG monitor kannste es vergessen. Das Ding taugt nichts. Sag ist auch abhängig von der Vorspannung der Feder. Obiges Ergebnis ist mit einer Umdrehung Vorspannung.


----------



## Thiel (11. März 2013)

Hallo,

was für eine Einbaubreite haben die FRX und EX 2013 am Hinterbau ?

Edit:

Ich sehe gerade Syntace x12, alles klar.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. März 2013)

Was ihr alle für krasse Federhärten fahrt 

Bei 105-108kg komplett habe ich mit einer 500er Feder am Sagmonitor 20% und am Kolben gemessene 18% Sag. Schon beim ersten Aufsitzen wars vom Gefühl her zu hart.
Eine 450er Feder ist bestellt. Die wird gut passen.


----------



## Bike_Ride (11. März 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> 450 lbs Feder mit 25% Sag.  Google mal Fox Spring Rate Calculator. Da kannst du dich austoben.



THX!
Dann sollte ich mich ja mit ner 450 ganz gut tun.
Der hab ich auch aus Zufall schon eine gefunden und gekauft.

Also danke nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Gordon (11. März 2013)

Der Vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, daß ich fahrfertig mit 100kg, CCDB und einer 350er Feder ca. 30% SAG erzeuge (Trackflip auf 185Hi).


----------



## Jogi (11. März 2013)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, daß ich fahrfertig mit 100kg, CCDB und einer 350er Feder ca. 30% SAG erzeuge (Trackflip auf 185Hi).



dann hast du aber ne sehr harte 350er Feder 
Bei identischer Einstellung komme ich mit 76 kg (raceready) auch auf 30%.
Das deckt sich auch mit meiner Berechnung.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. März 2013)

Mit Trackflip auf 185mm und 3-4 Umdrehungen Vorspannung kommt das hin.
Messen und rechnen kann man ja viel. Der eine rechnet mit 60% Lastverteilung hinten, der nächste mit 75%. Der eine misst den Sag im Stehen, der nächste bei weit ausgezogenem Sattel im Sitzen, usw.

Aber mal ganz davon ab, wie ist denn das Fahrgefühl? Bspw. orientiere ich mich da gerne an der Gabel. Die hat bei mir 28% Sag und vermittelt ein entsprechendes Fahrgefühl. Analog dazu versuche ich den Hinterbau ähnlich straff/weich abzustimmen, damit es eben ein harmonisches Gesamtverhalten ergibt. Mit 18% Sag ist der Hinterbau einfach hart und das passt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## simdiem (11. März 2013)

Federhärte ist immer nicht ganz einfach zu berechnen. Die Vorspannung spielt eine Rolle. Allerdings auch nur für den Sag. Das sagt nichts über die zu erwartende Federwegsausnutzung aus. Ich kann dir auch mit einer 250er Feder 25 Prozent Sag generieren. Wenn du dann aber a 1m hoch springst und landest schlägst du gnadenlos durch. 
Insbesondere spielt die Druckstufendämpfung eine Rolle. Das ist wiederum sehr von der persönlichen Vorliebe abhängig. 450 ist ein guter Anhaltswert. Ausprobieren fahren und danach behalten, oder eventuell härter oder weicher kaufen. 

Die Gewichtsverteilung ist mit 60 % für fahren im Bikepark, also stehen auf jeden Fall realistischer als 75%. Weshalb auch die Frage nach Bikepark oder Tour... 

Ich selber bin von 250 auf eine 300er umgestiegen. Die 250er war im Wurzelteppich ein Traum. Allerdings hat sie mir beim Springen keine Reserven bzw. keine ausreichende Gegenkraft erzeugt. Die 300er ist ein perfekter Mittelweg. Im Wurzelfeld zwar nicht mehr so soft, allerdings bei Sprüngen eine sehr gute Ausnutzung ohne Durchschlag. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. März 2013)

30% SAG mit 1,5-2 Umdrehungen Vorspannung Simon. 

Aber nicht wenn du draufsitzt. Dann eher 3% SAG


----------



## demiano (11. März 2013)

[email protected],

würd bei meinem rockzone die übersetzung gerne etwas touriger gestalten. 36-kasette und nen neues kettenblatt. hat jemand nen plan welches das kleinste kettenblatt ist, das bei der truvativ descendant verbaut werden kann?


----------



## Jogi (11. März 2013)

demiano schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> würd bei meinem rockzone die übersetzung gerne etwas touriger gestalten. 36-kasette und nen neues kettenblatt. hat jemand nen plan welches das kleinste kettenblatt ist, das bei der truvativ descendant verbaut werden kann?



32Z ist das kleinste, hab ich auch drauf.
Da ist der "Stern" schon sehr nahe an der Kette


----------



## demiano (11. März 2013)

das ging fix! thx! was für ne übersetzung an der kasette fährst du dazu und was ist das fürn kettenblatt?


----------



## Jogi (11. März 2013)

Kassette ist ne 11-34 (9-fach) und das Kettenblatt ist ein e13 GuideRing 32Z
36er Kassette wär zwar geschickter, da bräuchte ich aber gleich noch nen neuen Schifter und ein neues Schaltwerk (10-f). Das 9-fach Zeugs hatte ich halt noch vom alten bike.


----------



## LordLinchpin (12. März 2013)

da komme ich mir mit meiner 400er feder im ccdb bei 80kg fahrfertig ja fast schlecht vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Gordon (12. März 2013)

Tja, die Federhärten, ein wahrhaftes Mysterium.
Ich habe mich in einem ersten Step an den Klassiker gehalten: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx
In einem zweiten Step habe ich den Spring Calculator auf der CC-Site hergenommen.
Beide spucken in etwa 350 (oder je nach Einstellung 400) aus.
Aus der Erfahrung im Bikepark, wo die dynamische Lastverteilung üblicherweise etwas nach vorn wandert, bin ich auf die weichere 350er gegangen, um den Rest mit mehr Vorspannung zu kompensieren (welche auch notwendig ist, um das Geklapper der Feder zu unterbinden). Auf den häufig anzutreffenden Wurzelteppichen und Bremswellen war mir die 350er dann auch lieber.
Da ich nicht so der große Sprungteufel bin und nach einem 1 Meter-Drop ins Flat bei ca. 90% Federwegsausnutzung (185Hi) war, hatte das ganz gut gepaßt.
Ich kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, bei höheren Sprüngen (außerhalb meiner Skills) und für eine eher enduroorientierte Nutzung des FRX eher die 400er Feder zu wählen.


----------



## trigger666 (12. März 2013)

Bikepark Ready wiege ich 85kg. Komme bis jetzt mit der 400er Feder super hin.

Vorspannung ca. 1 1/2 bis 2 Umdrehungen.


----------



## Thiel (13. März 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand ein FRX 2013 in S und kann mir mal seine Größe / Schrittlänge messen und wie er im Uphill damit klar kommt ?


----------



## _andi_ (13. März 2013)

kann mir bitte jemand verraten wie ich die kind shock stütze mit der im rahmen verlegten leitung demontieren kann ohne die leitung zu durchtrennen?


----------



## der_erce (13. März 2013)

Ist es die i950?


----------



## _andi_ (13. März 2013)

ok hat sich erledigt. da war unterm hebel der seilzug mit einer hülse noch geklemmt. ich brauch hier echt mehr licht im keller


----------



## der_erce (13. März 2013)

Na dann


----------



## luxaltera (13. März 2013)

hi ich bin 168 mit 72cm SL und habe mit der GrS keine probleme. geht gut berghoch. Schwieriger wird es da schon das vorderrad hochzukriegen. das erfordert übung und schwung. Federweg vorne ist bei mir 180mm (FRX Dropzone 2012) Die Geo nimmt sich mit der 2013er version nix. 




Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand ein FRX 2013 in S und kann mir mal seine Größe / Schrittlänge messen und wie er im Uphill damit klar kommt ?


----------



## der_erce (13. März 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Die Geo nimmt sich mit der 2013er version nix.


Fast nix. Bisl was hat sich schon geändert. Lenkwinkel ist z.b. nicht mehr 64/65° sondern 63/64°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (13. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Fast nix. Bisl was hat sich schon geändert. Lenkwinkel ist z.b. nicht mehr 64/65° sondern 63/64°



Und damit ändern sich, wenn auch marginal, alle anderen Daten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. März 2013)

@ admiralawesome: Ich hatte die Tage ne ausführliche Antwort getippt, bin dann aber irgendwo aufs Touchpad gekommen (irgendwas ungewollt angeklickt) und danach war alles weg  Aber die meisten Sachen haben dann eh andere schon geschrieben. Noch eine Felge, die es in violett elox gibt, wäre die Alexrims Supra D - recht günstig, ziemlich stabil, vergleichbar mit der Subrosa.




simdiem schrieb:


> Also in meinem Buch war als Tipp für das Öl Motoröl genannt. Als ich in die Garage gegangen bin um welches zu holen habe ich gesehen, dass Daddy es schon leer gemacht hat  . Also wurde es dann Dämpfungs-/Gabelöl.


Ok... ich bin nach einigen Berichten über sich lockernde Nippel bei Verwendung von Öl hellhörig geworden und hab deshalb ein eher zähes Fett genommen. Aber bei akuratem Aufbau sollte sich da normal eh nix tun...




christophersch schrieb:


> Sind bzw. Waren das nicht eh Spank Felgen? Oder irre ich mich da?


Nope, das müssten andere sein. Vermutlich Alexrims wie bei vielen anderen auch, so z. B. weitestgenend alles von Superstar Components. Selbst die Stans Felgen werden bei Alexrims gefertigt, wenn ich mich nicht irre...




admiralawesome schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich doch mal nach den "STIFFY EVO 40AL" in schwarz mit mit lila Speichennippel und lila Naben umsehen.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Reverse Naben gesammelt? Gut oder Käse?!?!


Klingt gut! Die Felgen sind jedenfalls ne Macht, wobei ich persönlich wg. dem Gewicht eher die Spike nehmen würde, zumal mir die auch breit genug wären.
Mit Reverse Naben hatte ein Kumpel mal einige Probleme... die wurden zwar immer anstandslos ausgetauscht, aber den Ärger hatte er trotzdem damit (waren Defekte an Lagern und Achsen). Ist aber schon ne Weile her, kann sein, dass die Naben jetzt besser sind.




Marcy666 schrieb:


> ... so heute mal mein FRX Playzone etwas 'Zweckentfremdet' und eine erste 'größere Tour' gemacht (36 Km / 1050 Hm)
> [...]
> Fahrfertig bin ich jetzt Aktuell (habe noch die Kassette und Reifen getauscht) bei 16,4 kg (incl. Hammerschmidt und Teleskopstütze !).


Wieso zweckentfremdet? Das FRX ist doch absolut perfekt für Touren mit spaßigen Abfahrten  Kannst ja mal in den "Canyon Bikes in Action" Thread schauen, da habe ich vorgestern einige Fotos von meiner Mini-Tour am Sonntag (ein 1-Berg-Quickie) hochgeladen. Den selben Trail bin ich zuvor auch hoch gefahren - zugegebenermaßen nicht alles, was man auf den Fotos sieht 
Im Touren-Setup bin ich jetzt bei 15,8kg (Stahl vorne, Ti hinten, Schläuche, Variostütze, 2-Fach + Umwerfer). Ich schiele ja schon eine ganze Zeit auf die XX1... mit der und Tubeless käme ich nah an die 15, mit Fat Alberts könnte ich die sogar knacken... 




der_erce schrieb:


> Fast nix. Bisl was hat sich schon geändert. Lenkwinkel ist z.b. nicht mehr 64/65° sondern 63/64°


+ etwas größerer Reach und längerer Radstand... das wirkt sich gerade aufs Hochkriegen des Vorderrads, das luxaltera angesprochen hat, spürbar aus. Damit hatte ich beim Umstieg vom alten Torque auch etwas Probleme, aber ich hab mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt und sobald das FRX mal am Rollen ist, merkt man von dieser leichten Trägheit eh gar nix mehr und kann jede kleine Wurzel oder Bodenwelle als Absprung nutzen  Was war die Abfahrt am Sonntag wieder eine Freude (gefühlt hundert Absprungmöglichkeiten auf einem Trail)!!  ...war die erste richtige Abfahrt mit dem FRX für dieses Jahr.


----------



## der_erce (13. März 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Und damit ändern sich, wenn auch marginal, alle anderen Daten.





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> + etwas größerer Reach und längerer Radstand... das wirkt sich gerade aufs Hochkriegen des Vorderrads, das luxaltera angesprochen hat, spürbar aus. Damit hatte ich beim Umstieg vom alten Torque auch etwas Probleme, aber ich hab mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt und sobald das FRX mal am Rollen ist, merkt man von dieser leichten Trägheit eh gar nix mehr und kann jede kleine Wurzel oder Bodenwelle als Absprung nutzen  Was war die Abfahrt am Sonntag wieder eine Freude (gefühlt hundert Absprungmöglichkeiten auf einem Trail)!!  ...war die erste richtige Abfahrt mit dem FRX für dieses Jahr.



Genau...pluuuus dazu kommt noch welche Gabel der Gute fährt. 180mm oder 200mm -> Gewichts- und Lenkwinkelunterschied der auch noch dazu kommt.


----------



## Thiel (13. März 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> hi ich bin 168 mit 72cm SL und habe mit der GrS keine probleme. geht gut berghoch. Schwieriger wird es da schon das vorderrad hochzukriegen. das erfordert übung und schwung. Federweg vorne ist bei mir 180mm (FRX Dropzone 2012) Die Geo nimmt sich mit der 2013er version nix.



Okay, dann sollte ich wohl trotz kurzen beinen / schrittlänge 80 cm und 1,8m größe ein m nehmen...  vorgeschlagen wird mir S beim calculator.


----------



## Deleted 266357 (13. März 2013)

Abend.
Ich habe eine frage und zwar habe ich letzten Samstag mein Torque abgeholt und meiner Meinung nach ist die Feder im Dämpfer (Fox) zu hart. 
Das ist allerdings mein erstes "ordentliche" Fahrrad und da will ich mal lieber fragen bevor ich da was falsch mache. Momentan ist eine 500- 3,25 Feder dran. Ich Wiege 80 kg. Was meint ihr brauche ich da für eine Feder oder ist die gut so?! 
Danke schonmal. 
Sg Michael


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. März 2013)

Wieviel wiegst du mit Montur auf dem Rad?
Bei 80 Kilo eher ne 400er Feder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 266357 (13. März 2013)

Gute frage. Ich denke mal 85 kg oder so. Habe das noch nie gewogen. Kann ich aber mal machen. Ja mit 400 hatte ich auch gerechnet. Gibt's da einen Shop den man empfehlen kann?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. März 2013)

Gibt ne Menge. 
Bike-components.de
Bikemailorder.de
Google mal. 

Kannst auch hier im Feder Tausch Thread gucken. 

Oder im Bikemarkt.


----------



## der_erce (14. März 2013)

Ihr macht da meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Häckmäck um die Feder. Fahrt doch erst mal einfach mit dem Bike.


----------



## simdiem (14. März 2013)

Dem kann ich absolut nicht zustimmen. Eine Feder zu fahren die 100lbs/inch zu hart ist, macht keinen Sinn. Daraus entstehen dann nur solche Posts wie "mein FRX ist voll Sch*****, das schluckt gar nichts weg.. Bla bla bla".

Von daher finde ich es vollkommen richtig, wenn sich auch insbesondere Anfänger hier einen Ratschlag zur Federhärte einholen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Thiel (14. März 2013)

Er hat aber nichts bzg. seines SAG oder Fahrverhalten geschrieben.

Wie kann man da zu einer anderen Feder raten, wenn es vielleicht nur ein Parkplatztest war ?


----------



## simdiem (14. März 2013)

Weil er für eine 500er Feder 15 kg zuwenig wiegt.


----------



## trigger666 (14. März 2013)

Ich finde es lässt sich keine verlässliche Aussage zur passenden Federhärte sagen, bevor das Bike nicht richtig bewegt wurde. Außer vielleicht Grundsätzliches wie: 500er Feder bei 60 kg Gewicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Genau...pluuuus dazu kommt noch welche Gabel der Gute fährt. 180mm oder 200mm -> Gewichts- und Lenkwinkelunterschied der auch noch dazu kommt.


Der Lenkwinkelunterschied sollte da eigentlich absolut marginal sein, da die Einbauhöhen der 200mm Doppelbrücken und die 180mm Einfachbrücken sich so gut wie nicht unterscheiden. Bleiben nur die ~300g Unterschied zwischen Van und Boxxer bzw. 400 zur 40.


----------



## der_erce (14. März 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Dem kann ich absolut nicht zustimmen. Eine Feder zu fahren die 100lbs/inch zu hart ist, macht keinen Sinn. Daraus entstehen dann nur solche Posts wie "mein FRX ist voll Sch*****, das schluckt gar nichts weg.. Bla bla bla".
> 
> Von daher finde ich es vollkommen richtig, wenn sich auch insbesondere Anfänger hier einen Ratschlag zur Federhärte einholen.
> 
> Gruß Simon



In gewisser Weise hast du ja auch recht. Der Punkt ist nur dass sich die Leute (vermutlich / vermeintlich Anfänger) Gedanken über die Federhärte machen und noch keine Ahnung haben wie sich das Bike anfühlt. Etwas rumgehoppse oder eine kleine "Tour" mit nem Fremdbike, welches man nicht so testen kann wie sein eigenes ist meiner Meinung nach sehr fragwürdig.
Erfahrungswerte auf die eine Seite, aber kein Mensch weiß was er für Vorlieben hat, will er bockhart oder butterweich? Vielleicht ist es ihm dann eigentlich egal?
Die Leute sollen doch einfach erst mal das Bike BESITZEN und dann TESTEN. EIne andere Feder kann man immer noch einsetzen.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkelunterschied sollte da eigentlich absolut marginal sein, da die Einbauhöhen der 200mm Doppelbrücken und die 180mm Einfachbrücken sich so gut wie nicht unterscheiden. Bleiben nur die ~300g Unterschied zwischen Van und Boxxer bzw. 400 zur 40.



Joa..das es nicht Welten ausmacht is schon klar. Aber irgendwo müssen ja die 2cm hin. Oder wird das bauartbedingt durch die Höhe der Doppelbrücke "geschluckt"?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Joa..das es nicht Welten ausmacht is schon klar. Aber irgendwo müssen ja die 2cm hin. Oder wird das bauartbedingt durch die Höhe der Doppelbrücke "geschluckt"?


Naja, 2cm wären etwa 1° Lenkwinkel, das ist schon nicht vernachlässigbar! Aber wie du es sagst, das ist bei der Doppelbrücke bauartbedingt: Die Krone/Brücke unterm Steuerrohr ist flacher und die Tauchrohreinheit auch - so zumindest beim sehr direkten Vergleich zw. Boxxer und Lyrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (14. März 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo Messungen wie sich der Hinterbau vonden FRX und EX verhält ? Also ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## simdiem (15. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise hast du ja auch recht. Der Punkt ist nur dass sich die Leute (vermutlich / vermeintlich Anfänger) Gedanken über die Federhärte machen und noch keine Ahnung haben wie sich das Bike anfühlt. Etwas rumgehoppse oder eine kleine "Tour" mit nem Fremdbike, welches man nicht so testen kann wie sein eigenes ist meiner Meinung nach sehr fragwürdig.
> Erfahrungswerte auf die eine Seite, aber kein Mensch weiß was er für Vorlieben hat, will er bockhart oder butterweich? Vielleicht ist es ihm dann eigentlich egal?
> Die Leute sollen doch einfach erst mal das Bike BESITZEN und dann TESTEN. EIne andere Feder kann man immer noch einsetzen.



Hat er nicht gefragt, welche Feder zu seinem Gewicht passen würde? 

Wenn einer Luftdämpfer fährt und fragt, was für ein Luftdruck für sein Gewicht passend ist, sagst du doch auch nicht, fahr erst mal den den Canyon reingepumpt hat. Von daher halte ich die Einstellung nach wie vor für nicht richtig. Und wenn sich ein Anfänger darüber Gedanken macht, ist das immerhin ein gutes Zeichen, das zumindest mir zeigt, dass er sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzt.

Deiner Anmerkung bzgl. Fremdbike oder Tour kann ich nicht folgen. Ich verstehe nicht so recht, was das mit der Frage nach der Federhärte zu tun haben soll.

Gruß Simon


----------



## othu (15. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Messungen wie sich der Hinterbau vonden FRX und EX verhält ? Also ohne Dämpfer.



in der linkage db


----------



## der_erce (15. März 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hat er nicht gefragt, welche Feder zu seinem Gewicht passen würde?
> 
> Wenn einer Luftdämpfer fährt und fragt, was für ein Luftdruck für sein Gewicht passend ist, sagst du doch auch nicht, fahr erst mal den den Canyon reingepumpt hat. Von daher halte ich die Einstellung nach wie vor für nicht richtig. Und wenn sich ein Anfänger darüber Gedanken macht, ist das immerhin ein gutes Zeichen, das zumindest mir zeigt, dass er sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzt.
> 
> ...



All die Rechner und Tabellen sind eh nur Empfehlungen und haben nichts damit zu tun dass die empfohlene Federhärte bzw. der Luftdruck der für Ihn ideale Wert ist.
Beim Air-Dämpfer kannst du auch auf die aktuellen Gegebenheiten den Druck anpassen...auch wenn die Tabelle sagt bei 80kg brauchst du 150psi. Wenns dir zu hart oder weich ist, änderst es halt.
Bei der Feder kannst du dies zumindest mit der Vorspannung etwas ändern, aber es ist doch Blödsinn zu sagen das er bei dem und jenem Gewicht die und jene Feder nehmen MUSS!
Und mit dem Fremdbike meinte ich, dass vielleicht die Zeit nicht reicht um ein Gefühl für die Feder zu bekommen. Wenn er sein eigenes Bike mit irgendeiner Standartfeder hätte, dann würde er genügend Zeit haben um das Bike mit der Feder erstmal kennenzulernen. Dann kann er immernoch entscheiden ob ihm die Feder passt oder nicht. Ich finde es einfach kontraproduktiv  wenn man sein Bike theoretisch und statistisch abstimmt und eigentlich noch nicht mal seinen Hintern drauf hatte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2013)

Das ändert aber nichts dran, dass eine *theoretisch* 100lb zu harte Feder egal wie Unsinn ist - ob man es jetzt trotzdem erstmal ausprobiert oder nicht  (ich halte es für unnötig). Sicher gibts da deutliche Abweichungen anhand von Fahrstil etc., aber das was ein Rechner ausspuckt oder Leute hier posten sind doch eh nur grobe Empfehlungen, keine exakten Anweisungen  ...das dürfte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Whitey (16. März 2013)

Ready to shred 2013.


----------



## simdiem (16. März 2013)

Sehr sehr schick!!! 
Was ist dein Einsatzgebiet für das Rad?

Gruß Simon


----------



## brillenboogie (16. März 2013)

gut gepimpt das gerät! 
da wär ich mal an partlist und gewicht interessiert!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2013)

@Whitey: *H A M M E R ! ! !*
Das Teil ist ein echter Endgegner!  Sehr schön aufgebaut. Nur Spacerturm + negativ montierten Vorbau + Riser finde ich etwas befremdlich...! Den SICX Lenker hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, falls ich doch nochmal etwas Geld für ne Gewichtskur in die Hand nehme.
Wie im anderen Thread schon mehr oder weniger angedeutet: ich bin auch auf eine XX1 scharf, aber momentan hab ich das nötige Kleingeld nicht übrig. Ich würde sie allerdings mit normaler Kurbel + KeFü fahren wollen. Kannst ja mal berichten, wie sie sich ohne schlägt.




brillenboogie schrieb:


> da wär ich mal an partlist und gewicht interessiert!


Also ausgehend von meinem Aufbau und mit grober Überschlagsrechnung der unterschiedlich wiegenden Teile, würde ich auf etwas um die 14,7kg tippen... krasses Gewicht für so ein Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

Ich brauche so nen Kettenblatt Schutz für unten drunter  einen der an meine Kettenführungshalterung passt. Alles noch Serie. Was brauch ich da?!?


----------



## Nill (16. März 2013)

@Whitey: Geiles Rad....ABER:

Still shredding in 2013  // Also los Jungs, nach der ganzen Theorie mal ein bisschen Praxis  10cm Schnee in Berlin !!


----------



## Coles (16. März 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> @_Whitey_: Geiles Rad....ABER:
> 
> Still shredding in 2013  // Also los Jungs, nach der ganzen Theorie mal ein bisschen Praxis  10cm Schnee in Berlin !!


----------



## Whitey (16. März 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schick!!!
> Was ist dein Einsatzgebiet für das Rad?
> 
> Gruß Simon



Merci. Es ist das berühmte "do-it-all". Ich fahre aber nur single Trails, Enduro Einsatz. Kein Freeride oder DH. 



brillenboogie schrieb:


> gut gepimpt das gerät!
> da wär ich mal an partlist und gewicht interessiert!



Das meiste sieht man sicher auf den Bildern. LRS ist Hope Evo mit Flow, CX Ray, Tubeless. Alle Schrauben sind Titan. Bremse ist ne Hope V4 mit Kunststoffleitungen. Gesamtgewicht kalkulatorisch 14.5 (Rahmengröße S). Was es letztendlich wiegt ist aber egal - hauptsache die Kiste funktioniert und macht Spass 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @Whitey: *H A M M E R ! ! !*
> Das Teil ist ein echter Endgegner!  Sehr schön aufgebaut. Nur Spacerturm + negativ montierten Vorbau + Riser finde ich etwas befremdlich...! Den SICX Lenker hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, falls ich doch nochmal etwas Geld für ne Gewichtskur in die Hand nehme.
> Wie im anderen Thread schon mehr oder weniger angedeutet: ich bin auch auf eine XX1 scharf, aber momentan hab ich das nötige Kleingeld nicht übrig. Ich würde sie allerdings mit normaler Kurbel + KeFü fahren wollen. Kannst ja mal berichten, wie sie sich ohne schlägt.
> 
> ...



Merci 

Cockpit ist noch nicht in Stein ... ich experimentiere da noch rum wie es für mich am besten funktioniert. Der erste Einsatz der XX1 ist vielversprechend, die Kette sitzt 1a. Bin schon einige Sprüge und Drops damit gefahren ohne dass was passiert ist. Wenn es so bleibt dann  .. sonst kommt eben doch noch eine KeFü ran.



Nill schrieb:


> @Whitey: Geiles Rad....ABER:
> 
> Still shredding in 2013  // Also los Jungs, nach der ganzen Theorie mal ein bisschen Praxis  10cm Schnee in Berlin !!



Geiles Bild! Wir haben Sonne und Matsch im Wald :-/ Shredden geht trotzdem :-D


----------



## lupolupp (17. März 2013)

Hi!
Habe zu meinem 2010er Trailflow gerade noch mein FRX Whipzone bekommen und es nun auch zum ersten mal ausgeführt. 
Matsch-Shredding sozusagen 

Nun zum bike:
Leider passt der VAN RC überhaupt nicht...
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Druckstufe überhaupt nicht vorhanden. 
Selbst wenn ich die Druckstufe komplett zudrehe rauscht er im Stand schon durch. -ja, Federhärte passt!!!

FCK! Muss in zwei Wochen nach Finale!

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem VAN RC?


----------



## simdiem (17. März 2013)

lupolupp schrieb:


> Hi!
> Habe zu meinem 2010er Trailflow gerade noch mein FRX Whipzone bekommen und es nun auch zum ersten mal ausgeführt.
> Matsch-Shredding sozusagen
> 
> ...



Ich fand den VAN RC jetzt nicht so schlecht. Eine zu eifrige Federwegsausnutzung hatte ich nur mit etwas zu weicher Feder. Sprich ca 33% Sag.  Das was du an Druckstufe reindrehen kannst ist die LowSpeed. Die hilft dir beim "Durchrauschen" nicht. 
Wenn du absolut nicht glücklich bist und auch nicht weiter testen willst hilft nur entweder eine härtere Feder, oder du steigst gleich auf sowas um: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/136673-cane-creek-double-barrel-241mm

Da hast du dann auch ne HighSpeed Druckstufe die du beliebig einstellen kannst.

Gruß simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (17. März 2013)

Oder hier günstiger, Feder kannste dir auch noch aussuchen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/135396-cane-creek-db-241-schnappchen

Noch ein paar Huber Buchsen dazu und gut is..


----------



## lupolupp (17. März 2013)

Hi!

Na ja, wie gesagt passt die Federhärte eigentlich....SAG liegt bei 20-25%. 
Was ich da an Druckstufe zudrehen kann, merke ich nichtmal, wobei ich behaupten möchte dass ich nicht grobmotorisch veranlagt bin. 
Ob komplett offen oder zu macht keinen Unterschied. 

Tja: Ein CCDB wäre schon was feines aber kommt erst einmal nicht in Frage. 

Vorher teste ich den VAN auf Durchschlagbeständigkeit 

Aber danke schon mal für die Tipps!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. März 2013)

Tag zusammen,

ich will an meinem Speedzone nen Bashguard dran bauen. 
Gibt's den für die E Thirteen LG1 KeFü im Zubehör oder muss ich mir ne neue komplette Kettenführung kaufen?



So sieht es aktuell von unten aus. Das soll besser geschützt werden. 

Hoffe mir kann da jemand sinnvolle Tips geben. 

Danke!


----------



## freetourer (17. März 2013)

https://www.google.de/webhp?hl=de&t...40,d.Yms&fp=18d7fe4114033fed&biw=1366&bih=665


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. März 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/115711-e13-turbocharger-bashring

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/128926-e-thirteen-ls1-kettenfuhrung-32-36

Die beiden würden doch passen, oder?
Beim unteren bräuchte ich ja nur den unter Schutz umschrauben, oder?


----------



## freetourer (17. März 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=E+Thirteen


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Also los Jungs, nach der ganzen Theorie mal ein bisschen Praxis  10cm Schnee in Berlin !!


Ok, dann für die, die den Canyon Bikes in Action Thread nicht verfolgen hier ein paar Fotos von einer sehr kleinen (nur 1 Berg), aber sehr spaßigen Tour letzten Sonntag. Ich mit Bike und Freundin zu Fuß mit Foto 


Kleine Stärkung + Aufwärmung vor der Abfahrt (oben war es ziemlich kühl, weil das ober 1/3 der Berge in den Wolken hing):



 


(Ok, ohne FRX, aber zumindest ein Canyon Logo  und ich mag das Foto einfach)




 





 









Ist alles in allem ein eher flowiger Trail, wenig harte Sachen und keine großen Sprünge, aber der macht immer wieder mächtig Spaß. Und obwohl er insgesamt eher flach ist, fährt sich das FRX dort kein Bisschen träge. Sobald es mal am Rollen ist, fährt es sich genau so quirlig wie das deutlich kürzere und nicht so flache alte FR. 

Stichwort Schnee/Wetter: Diese Woche hatten wir von Regen über Eisregen, Graupel und Hagel bis Schnee alles, z. T. noch mit starkem Wind. Dann auch zum Glück mal 2 Tage mit viel Sonnenschein. Aber heute regnet es auch schon wieder fast den ganzen Tag...


----------



## ASQ (17. März 2013)

Irgendwie wiederholt sich hier was http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10395713#post10395713


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, dann für die, die den Canyon Bikes in Action Thread nicht verfolgen...


----------



## luxaltera (17. März 2013)

so sahs hier aus... beschlagene linse, und sorry, leider keine actionphotos... aber bisserl action gabs auch wenn die beweise fehlen 

immer wieder happy wie gut das ding bergauf geht. Selbst bei steigungen wo ich beim AM aufs kleinste kettenblatt schalte komm ich mit'm FRX noch gut hoch. Nur ne variostütze wär noch schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Nur ne variostütze wär noch schön...


Kann ich nur SEHR empfehlen!  Seit ich die am FRX habe, kotzt mich die herkommliche Stütze + Schnellspanner am anderen Bike nur noch an


----------



## luxaltera (17. März 2013)

Ja hab die reverb am AM will aber fürs FRX eine mit hebel unterm sattel... also ohne kabel mist, das reicht aus denke ich. muss nur schauen wieviel verstellweg ich brauche...


----------



## luxaltera (17. März 2013)

Scheinbar gibbet nix dezent schwarzes ohne fernbedienung. 
Doch mal wieder ne reverb dann... 
meint ihr ist ein problem um die 2013 Kabeldurchführung am sitzrohr bei meinem 2012er rahmen "nachzurüsten"?


----------



## brillenboogie (17. März 2013)

wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat das @othu an seinem gemacht.
hss bohrer, rundfeile, ein wenig geduld und das sollte kein problem darstellen.
ich gehe davon aus, daß du es gewohnt bist recht genau zu arbeiten.


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. März 2013)

Denk aber an die garantiegeschichte


----------



## der_erce (17. März 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Scheinbar gibbet nix dezent schwarzes ohne fernbedienung.
> Doch mal wieder ne reverb dann...
> meint ihr ist ein problem um die 2013 Kabeldurchführung am sitzrohr bei meinem 2012er rahmen "nachzurüsten"?



Versteh die Frage nicht? Das 2012er hat doch nen Kabelschacht für Vario? Oder meinste wegen der Stealth?


----------



## Juzo (17. März 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Scheinbar gibbet nix dezent schwarzes ohne fernbedienung.
> Doch mal wieder ne reverb dann...
> meint ihr ist ein problem um die 2013 KabeldurchfÃ¼hrung am sitzrohr bei meinem 2012er rahmen "nachzurÃ¼sten"?



man kÃ¶nnte den roten hebel und die rote manschette bei einer kind shock demontieren und eloxieren lassen.
z.b. bei easyelox.de fÃ¼r ca. 30â¬.


----------



## Sasse82 (17. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, dann für die, die den Canyon Bikes in Action Thread nicht verfolgen hier ein paar Fotos von einer sehr kleinen (nur 1 Berg), aber sehr spaßigen Tour letzten Sonntag. Ich mit Bike und Freundin zu Fuß mit Foto



Hach, die pfälzer Trails sind einfach super! Wird Zeit, dass ich dort auch mal wieder ein paar Touren fahre, dann aber mit meinem All Mountain und nicht mit dem FRX.


----------



## luxaltera (17. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Versteh die Frage nicht? Das 2012er hat doch nen Kabelschacht für Vario? Oder meinste wegen der Stealth?



Ja das meinte ich. Wegen der Garantie mach ich mir erstmal keine gedanken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (18. März 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> man könnte den roten hebel und die rote manschette bei einer kind shock demontieren und eloxieren lassen.
> z.b. bei easyelox.de für ca. 30.



Jep, sieht dann etwa so aus


----------



## Juzo (18. März 2013)

sehr cool!
ist das an deinem bike jogi?


----------



## Jogi (18. März 2013)

Ja, das ist mein FRX


----------



## Juzo (18. März 2013)

scheint dir ja gut zu gefallen 
sind die teile eloxiert? 
wo hast du es machen lassen und was hastn dafür bezahlt?


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2013)

Sagt mal, was ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen nem 110er und 40er Steuersatz von CC? Und was ist denn bitte das Maß das ich brauche? Wie bekomm ich das raus? Ich weiß dass es ein ZS44 ist aber da gibts einmal 28,6mm Gabelschaft?? und 30mm Konusgabelschaft. Bezieht sich das auf tapered bzw. nicht tapered? 1/8" ist doch 3,175mm... Ich raff das grad nicht oO


----------



## othu (18. März 2013)

Der 110 ist das "bessere", zumindest das teurere Modell: besser gedichtet, bessere Lager und mehr Alu statt Stahlteile (=leichter).
So ist z.b. der Gabelkonus aus Alu statt Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frieda_6669 (18. März 2013)

ENDLICH DA !!!!
nachdem mein bike zwar schon in der kw7 lieferbar gewesen wäre, man aber irgendetwas bei Canyon verbaselt hatte, kam das bike nun endlich !!!
aufbau geht ja wirklich problemlos, setup wird mich wohl deutlich mehr zeit kosten !!
Meldung und Bilder folgen !!
viele grüsse aus münchen von friedaaaa


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2013)

Danke Otto.
Ich denke der 40er sollte reichen. ISt das dann dieser hier? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Steuersatz-oben-semi-int-ZS44-1-1-8-Zoll.html


----------



## ASQ (18. März 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> ENDLICH DA !!!!
> nachdem mein bike zwar schon in der kw7 lieferbar gewesen wäre, man aber irgendetwas bei Canyon verbaselt hatte, kam das bike nun endlich !!!
> aufbau geht ja wirklich problemlos, setup wird mich wohl deutlich mehr zeit kosten !!
> Meldung und Bilder folgen !!
> viele grüsse aus münchen von friedaaaa



Ja Servus griaß di  Schee das unser Minga a neu´s Canyon Rad´l dazu bekommt  
Mei Spatzl ihr´s kimmt a no de Wocha


----------



## mssc (18. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Danke Otto.
> Ich denke der 40er sollte reichen. ISt das dann dieser hier? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Steuersatz-oben-semi-int-ZS44-1-1-8-Zoll.html



Genau den (short) hab ich auch verbaut...


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2013)

Schon bestellt


----------



## Jogi (18. März 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> scheint dir ja gut zu gefallen
> sind die teile eloxiert?
> wo hast du es machen lassen und was hastn dafür bezahlt?



Ja sind schwarz.
Beim Aluminium Chef Koch hier ausm Forum 
Seine excellente Arbeiten findest du in seinem Album


----------



## Juzo (18. März 2013)

top, vielen dank!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Beim Aluminium Chef Koch hier ausm Forum
> Seine excellente Arbeiten findest du in seinem Album


Die orangen Teile meiner Bremse und die Sattelklemme für mein altes FR hat er auch gemacht, absolut erstklassig eloxiert


----------



## simdiem (19. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die orangen Teile meiner Bremse und die Sattelklemme für mein altes FR hat er auch gemacht, absolut erstklassig eloxiert



Schaut sehr gut aus! Weißt du noch, wieviel du für die ganzen Kleinteile in Summe gezahlt hast? 

Gerne auch per PN.

Gruß simon


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2013)

Ich hab heut meine Teile von Easy Elox bekommen und wurde dabei realtiv enttäuscht. Ich hatte meine Wippe inkl. Lagerdeckel, die zwei CP-Caps #15  vom Hinterbau und meine Spikepedale zum eloxieren gegeben. Wippe Schwarz, der Rest Rot. Wippe sieht klasse aus. Keine Flecken, sattes Schwarz. Lediglich im innenbereich der Lagersitze ist noch Orange zu sehen.
Das "Rot" hingegen ein totaler REinfall. Von Rot keine Spur. Irgend eine Mischung aus Rot, Orange und Braun. :/
Wirklich traurig, aber seht selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (19. März 2013)

Feuerrot ist anders .... :/


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2013)

Mir hätte normales Rot schon gereicht!


----------



## simdiem (20. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mir hätte normales Rot schon gereicht!



Hmm, das ist wohl mehr als ärgerlich, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Mühe du dir mit der Demontage der Pedale gemacht hast. 
Siehst du eine Reklamation als eine Möglichkeit?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Juzo (20. März 2013)

oh das ist kagge!...
und musstest du jetzt wirklich fÃ¼r jedes einzelne teil 10â¬ zum entlackem/sandstrahlen etz. zahlen?


----------



## der_erce (20. März 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist wohl mehr als Ã¤rgerlich, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, wieviel MÃ¼he du dir mit der Demontage der Pedale gemacht hast.
> Siehst du eine Reklamation als eine MÃ¶glichkeit?
> GruÃ Simon



Ich hab gestern sofort nach Erhalt der Ware den guten Mann kontaktiert und ihm die Situation versucht zu schildern, aber mehr als ein "Tut mir Leid dass Ihnen der Farbton nicht gefÃ¤llt" kam letztendlich nicht herÃ¼ber.
Er hat mir noch versucht zu erklÃ¤ren, dass es keine Farbnormierung hierfÃ¼r gibt und dass unterschiedliche Alulegierungen anders reagieren auf Farben.
Das mag grundsÃ¤tzlich stimmen und ich seh das von einem gewissen Standpunkt auch ein, aber...die Bauteile hier sind von Unterschiedlichen Herstellern und aus unterschiedlichen Baugruppen und das Resultat sieht bei allen absolut Identisch aus.
Das heiÃt fÃ¼r mich folgendes: entweder alle Teile sind aus dem gleichen Aluminium, was fÃ¼r mich schon ein sehr groÃer Zufall wÃ¤re oder am Prozess war etwas faul. Entweder bei der Farbzugabe oder beim abbeizen, was angeblich routinemÃ¤Ãig geschieht.
Der Herr sprach auf diese Argumente eigentlich Ã¼berhaupt nicht an und ignoriert meine Mail zumindest bis heute. Das schlimme ist, dass so ein Farbton nicht mal im Ansatz irgendwo in seiner Galerie zu sehen ist. Und die ist in gewisser Hinsicht fÃ¼r mich Referenz.
Ich finde das eigentlich mehr als mies.



Juzo schrieb:


> oh das ist kagge!...
> und musstest du jetzt wirklich fÃ¼r jedes einzelne teil 10â¬ zum entlackem/sandstrahlen etz. zahlen?


Ich zahl gar nix. Die Pedale und die Kappen bleiben so. Pedale sind mir eigentlich nicht soooo wichtig, da sie irgendwann durch sind. Ist zwar Ã¤rgerlich aber ich will die jetzt nicht nochmal zum eloxieren schicken. Von den Kappen hab ich mir bereits gestern rot-anodisierte vom Gapstar EX aus der evil-red Serie bestellt. Kostet mich zwar wieder extra Geld, aber so hÃ¤tt ich die Kappen nciht dran gemacht.


----------



## Mad-Line (20. März 2013)

Moin
klassischer Fall von groß Betrieben. 
Für mich sieht es so aus als wenn der Schichtaufbau nicht richtig Funktioniert hat. Oft kommt so was vor wenn andere Teile Reaktionsfreudiger sind als andere. Der Strom nimmt immer den geringsten widerstand.
Frag mich aller dings wieso sie die Pedale nicht noch mal reinen Hängen. Wenn die danach wieder so aussieht ok. Dann kann man nix machen Pech.


----------



## der_erce (20. März 2013)

Sieht danach aus. Ist auch kein Problem, mich ärgert eher die Kommunikations- und Einsichtsresistenz des Herrn mehr als das miese Resultat. Ich bin froh dass wenigstens meine Wippe gut aussieht! Da hätt ich mehr gekotzt. 
Auf meine Empfehlung muss Easy Elox leider verzichten.


----------



## Juzo (20. März 2013)

@der_erce
ne ich meinte um die teile Ã¼berhaupt eloxieren zu lassen, mÃ¼ssen diese doch erst "sauber" gemacht werden.
so stehts zumindest bei easy elox auf der seite und das man PRO teil 10â¬ hinlegen muss...steht bei vielen kleinteilen ja nicht mehr im verhÃ¤ltnis und hat mich bis jetzt vom eloxieren abgehalten!


----------



## der_erce (20. März 2013)

Ja, stimmt. Aber das hab ich nicht bestellt und ich hab meine wirklich penibelst sauber gemacht. Die Eloxierung ist ja auch gleichmäßig, nur der Farbton passt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (20. März 2013)

Ok, das macht mal nen richtig schlechten Eindruck von Easy Elox. 
Tut mir echt leid für dich. 
So ein Unterschied in der Farbe darf nicht sein. Das ist ja rostrot.


----------



## luxaltera (20. März 2013)

Wenn alles in der farbe wäre hätte das sogar was.


----------



## der_erce (20. März 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ok, das macht mal nen richtig schlechten Eindruck von Easy Elox.
> Tut mir echt leid für dich.
> So ein Unterschied in der Farbe darf nicht sein. Das ist ja rostrot.



Jap. Ein bisschen Toleranz lass ich mir ja eingehen, aber das hat mir Rot nichts zu tun.



luxaltera schrieb:


> Wenn alles in der farbe wäre hätte das sogar was.



Es sieht interessant aus. Braun/Orange/Kupfer...irgendwie sowas.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2013)

@der_erce: Ganz ehrlich, dem Typ würde ich was erzählen vonwegen "Tut mir Leid dass Ihnen der Farbton nicht gefällt". Das ist kein Rot, das sieht aus wie blutiger Durchfall...! :kotz: Da würde ich entweder Preisminderung geltend machen oder Nachbesserung verlangen (eher ersteres, zu denen würde ich nix mehr schicken wollen!). Mit dem Gelaber von keine Farbnormierung kann man sich natürlich leicht rausreden, aber die ganzen Teile gibt es ja original jeweils in perfektem, knalligem rot - also kann das bei den Legierungen ja wohl nicht unmöglich sein... ne perfide Mischung aus Inkompetenz und purer Geldgier, echt abstoßend! Du hast ja meine Arbeiten von Mad-Line gesehen, die sind alle absolut erstklassig, obwohl orange nicht die einfachste Farbe ist - und er macht das nur hobbymäßig...

Auf diesem Weg einen Gruß an den Elox-Chefkoch, wenn er schon mitliest  Ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit den von dir eloxierten Teilen!


----------



## luxaltera (20. März 2013)

Tja also ich würde das sicherlich hier zum Thema machen denn das ist die beste Strafe die es gibt. Aber wenn du lieber baust als rumzustreiten, mach doch das beste draus und Bau das Bike mit solchen kupfertönen auf. Mit Türkisen teilen als contrastfarbe... Kann echt dezent geil aussehen und die Farbe hat keine Sau


----------



## der_erce (20. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @der_erce: Ganz ehrlich, dem Typ würde ich was erzählen vonwegen "Tut mir Leid dass Ihnen der Farbton nicht gefällt". Das ist kein Rot, das sieht aus wie blutiger Durchfall...! :kotz: Da würde ich entweder Preisminderung geltend machen oder Nachbesserung verlangen (eher ersteres, zu denen würde ich nix mehr schicken wollen!). Mit dem Gelaber von keine Farbnormierung kann man sich natürlich leicht rausreden, aber die ganzen Teile gibt es ja original jeweils in perfektem, knalligem rot - also kann das bei den Legierungen ja wohl nicht unmöglich sein... ne perfide Mischung aus Inkompetenz und purer Geldgier, echt abstoßend! Du hast ja meine Arbeiten von Mad-Line gesehen, die sind alle absolut erstklassig, obwohl orange nicht die einfachste Farbe ist - und er macht das nur hobbymäßig...
> 
> Auf diesem Weg einen Gruß an den Elox-Chefkoch, wenn er schon mitliest  Ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit den von dir eloxierten Teilen!



Das war meine letzte Frage, wie er mir nun entgegenkommen will um die Sache fair zu beenden. Seitdem ignoriert er mich. :/  Die Frage ist, was man da rechtlich für einen Stand hat.



luxaltera schrieb:


> Tja also ich würde das sicherlich hier zum Thema machen denn das ist die beste Strafe die es gibt. Aber wenn du lieber baust als rumzustreiten, mach doch das beste draus und Bau das Bike mit solchen kupfertönen auf. Mit Türkisen teilen als contrastfarbe... Kann echt dezent geil aussehen und die Farbe hat keine Sau



Ne...Roter Lenker, Sattelklemme und die Naben sind schon da, das Zeug passt nicht dran. Die Pedale werd ich nun erstmal lassen bis sie durch sind. Muss ich halt öfter fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (20. März 2013)

mich hats auf ideen gebracht  hehe


----------



## der_erce (21. März 2013)

Kannst meine Pedale und Kappen gern haben wenn du willst


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das war meine letzte Frage, wie er mir nun entgegenkommen will um die Sache fair zu beenden. Seitdem ignoriert er mich. :/  Die Frage ist, was man da rechtlich für einen Stand hat.


Was eine Arschgeige... das stützt meine oben geschriebene Meinung (perfide, inkompetent, geldgeil) und so kommt auch noch asozioal dazu 
Wenn die Klauseln im Auftrag bzw. den AGB nicht allzu deutlich sind und wirklich jegliche Reklamation ausschließen, würde ich es drauf ankommen lassen - sofern du ne Rechtschutz hast. Du hast eine Leistung in Auftrag gegeben und die wurde nicht erfüllt, das ist alles ganz klar im BGB geregelt. Die entsprechendem Paragraphen mal durchzulesen ist sehr empfehlenswert!
Ich würde ihn ggf. auf die entsprechenden Paragraphen hinweisen (Nacherfüllung/Minderung) und ihm eine Frist von 10 Tagen setzen, wenn er die verstreichen lässt, ab zum Anwalt!




der_erce schrieb:


> Die Pedale werd ich nun erstmal lassen bis sie durch sind. Muss ich halt öfter fahren


Such doch jemanden, der mit dir gegen die originalen roten tauscht oder sie dir für einen vernünftigen Preis abkauft  vielleicht hat luxaltera ja Interesse


----------



## der_erce (21. März 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=625622

sonst wirds zu OT hier


----------



## der_erce (22. März 2013)

Wär ich mal eher drauf gekommen ....Evil Red sag ich nur ...


----------



## Jogi (22. März 2013)

Neue Klunker fürs FRX:








Speichen und Nippel werden Schwarz


----------



## der_erce (22. März 2013)

huuu..nice...meine sind schon beim Speichendoktor


----------



## mssc (22. März 2013)

Ein paar Teile fürs FRX:

unbearbeitet aus der Wasserstrahlschnittmaschine:








die DMR-Rolle ist halt recht schwer in Relation zur Backplate, aber es kommen ja noch Versionen mit leichteren Gleitelementen... funktionieren tuts trotzdem ganz gut (beim Testen im Wohnzimmer)..


----------



## Nill (23. März 2013)

@mssc: schick mir so ein Teil rüber. Teste ich dir bis zum umfallen 


BTW: Jemand aus München ? Bin bis Mittwoch vor Ort, und hätte Mo. Di. Zeit zum biken !


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wär ich mal eher drauf gekommen ....Evil Red sag ich nur ...


Eigentlich ist eher das andere evil... (fürs Auge)




mssc schrieb:


> Ein paar Teile fürs FRX:
> 
> unbearbeitet aus der Wasserstrahlschnittmaschine:


Nice!  Ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wie das mit den Umwerfer-Adaptern passt. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass ich nicht mehr lange mit Umwerfer unterwegs bin 

Die Stinger Rolle wiegt mit Schraube 41g, funktioniert astrein und kostet nicht viel, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (23. März 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> @mssc: schick mir so ein Teil rüber. Teste ich dir bis zum umfallen


Hast du ein Canyon? Ist nämlich für direkte Montage auf dem Canyon-"Standard", passt also nicht bei ISCG.. 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nice!  Ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wie das mit den Umwerfer-Adaptern passt. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass ich nicht mehr lange mit Umwerfer unterwegs bin
> 
> Die Stinger Rolle wiegt mit Schraube 41g, funktioniert astrein und kostet nicht viel, kann ich nur empfehlen!



Die Rolle werd ich mal testen, bis ich meine Gleitelemente fertig habe, dann sollte die ganze Kefü nur mehr ca. die Hälfte wiegen.. 

So sieht es übrigens im montierten Zustand aus:


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. März 2013)

Servus Jungs,

hab heute im Park bemerkt das mein Vivid Coil beim ausfedern so nen komisches Geräusch macht. Klingt wie so ein Klock. Ich kann es leider nicht genau beschreiben. Aber nur beim ausfedern. 
Woran kann das liegen? Vielleicht an der K9 Feder und dem Axiallager?

Gruß und Dank!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die Rolle werd ich mal testen, bis ich meine Gleitelemente fertig habe, dann sollte die ganze Kefü nur mehr ca. die Hälfte wiegen..


Klar, zum Testen reicht das locker. Gefällt mir optisch übrigens echt gut! Wenn das stabil genug ist, kann das so in Serie gehen 

Ich werde mir jetzt übrigens mal die MRP Micro bestellen (klassische 1-fach Führung mit Taco, original 164g), die ist für kleinere Kettenblätter von 28-32 und ein 32er sollte mir weitestgehend reichen. Wenn das alles so funktioniert, wie ich mir das denke, wird die Grundplatte durch eine aus CFK ersetzt und auch direkt auf den Canyon Standard aufgesetzt - wenn ich jemanden finde, der mir das fräsen kann und will... wie sieht es da bei dem aus, der dir deine Sachen gefertigt hat?


 @S.Tschuschke: Ist die Feder vielleicht nicht ausreichend vorgespannt?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. März 2013)

Doch, eigentlich schon. Zwei Umdrehungen.


----------



## prof.66 (24. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Kaufbare Kettenstrebenschutz für das FRX passt ?

Ich hab hier jetzt schon zwei stück liegen und keinen davon bekomm ich um die Strebe rum.

Zum Thema Easy Elox, dieser nette Mensch sitzt auf so einem hohen Ross das ich schon
nicht mehr normal. Ich hab da auch schon meine Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht. Wollte auch
meine Wippe dort Eloxieren lassen, und hatte irgendeine frage dazu gestellt was es genau
war weis ich nicht mehr. Aufjedenfall kam dann ne mail zurück, vonwegen ich solle mir
mal genau den Prozess des Eloxierens anschauen usw. naja er bekam ne nette email zurück und das wars dann auch ...


----------



## mssc (24. März 2013)

@`Smubob´ Wegen Carbonzuschnitt konnte ich leider noch nicht fragen, bin demnächst aber wegen meinen Kunststoffteilen dort, da werde ich auch das mal erfragen..


----------



## demiano (24. März 2013)

hab am we mein rockzone geliefert bekommen und da ich alle gelben teile abgetapt habe, möchte ich fragen, ob jemand seinen schwarz/weissen-torque sattel gegen den schwarz/gelben tauschen möchte? passt gut zum maxxis-schriftzug


----------



## Nill (25. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Hast du ein Canyon? Ist nämlich für direkte Montage auf dem Canyon-"Standard", passt also nicht bei ISCG..




na klar ! Ein FRX Torque


----------



## robertw (25. März 2013)

Wer kann den noch ein Laden empfehlen bzgl. eloxieren. Wollte meine Wippe und 2 Kappen in schwarz eloxieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. März 2013)

@prof.66: Lass es einfach sein!  So ein Schutz ist beim FRX nicht nötig. Die beiden originalen Pads schützen/dämpfen schon sehr gut, ich habe lediglich vorne oben in Richtung Kurbel auf die freiliegenden 2cm ein Stück Klett (den weichen Teil) geklebt und auf die Unterseite klare Schutzfolie, das reicht völlig aus. Die meisten Kettenstreben-Kondome, die man so zu kaufen kriegt, taugen keinen Schuss Pulver... die dämpfen nicht ausreichend und gehen sehr schnell kaputt.


 @mssc: alles klar, ich bin gespannt 


 @robertw: IBC-User "Mad-Line" macht sehr gute Arbeit zu fairen Preisen, es kann nur sein, dass es etwas länger dauert, da er das Ganze neben Job und Familie quasi als Hobby betreibt...


----------



## Ekhi (26. März 2013)

Hi Jungs, bräuchte mal Input.

Bin derzeit ziemlich Enduro/Trail-geflasht und will mein Torque FRX dementsprechend anpassen, insbesondere das Gewicht muss runter.

Im nachhinein wäre ein Strive oder Torque wohl etwas klüger gewesen, egal, muss man halt nachbessern.

Ich fahre derzeit noch das original Rockzone 2012 Setup, der Trackflip steht noch Park-entsprechend auf 203 Hi, wird dann wohl auf 185 Hi gesetzt.

Die Hauptfrage ist, was würde passieren wenn ich eine 160mm Gabel verbauen würde, technisch machbar sicherlich aber auch sinnvoll? Mit 160mm vorne und 185mm hinten würde ich mir etwas bessere Klettereigenschaften und Wendigkeit erhoffen oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. März 2013)

also als schmerzgrenze würde ich ne 170er mit hoher bauhöhe ansehen, ansonsten ist unter 180mm nicht geeignet.


----------



## Ekhi (26. März 2013)

Weil sich sonst die Kennlinie zu sehr verschiebt?

Hab einige hier gesehen die eine Lyrik verbaut haben, sind die Standard oder habt ihr die auf 180mm getuned?


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. März 2013)

ganz wichtig ist halt die bauhöhe um die geometrie gewährleisten zu können, ich persönlich würde 170 als absolutes minimum sehen, 180er passen besser, aber ne alte 170er 66 zb baut fast so hoch wie ne boxxer, deswegen eher nach der einbauhöhe gucken und vergleichen


----------



## Ekhi (26. März 2013)

Mir gehts halt hauptsächlich darum die Front etwas ruhiger zu bekommen, gerade beim Klettern, die Fox Van 36 Fit RC2 schluckt halt schon sehr viel Kraft.

Wenn ihr andere Ansätze habt, nur her damit, das mit den 160mm war erstmal ein Schuss ins Blaue und die Gabel jedesmal auf und zu drehen ist halt nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. März 2013)

lol Er hat n Rockzone und will es touriger machen, ich ein Trailflow und hätte es gern Parklastiger


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2013)

Wie wärs mit nem Tausch?


----------



## Ekhi (26. März 2013)

Trailiger, bitte, trailiger!

Die Hauptfrage ist halt, was ich mit der Gabel anstelle, ansonsten ist der Plan in der Richtung:

-Hope Pro 2 Evo+Spank 30+Enduro-Bereifung (Danke @ Simdiem der damit glaube ich angefangen hat)
-CCDB+Titanfeder (sollte Gewichtsmäßig unter dem Air liegen)
-Kindshock gegen Reverb hauptsächlich wegen der Fernsteuerung, hatte die Leitung schon einmal ab -.-
-Von 2Fach auf 1Fach vorne, nutze einfach seltenst das 2. Blatt vorne.
-Schaltung/Bremsanlage gewichtstechnisch reduzieren
-Gabel?
-Paar Optische Änderungen, der Rahmen bleibt wohl weiß, sind ja noch 1 1/2 Jahre Garantie fast drauf, die orangenen Parts werden wohl geschwärzt.

Möchte schon den FR-Charakter, sprich Coil-Fahrwerk beibehalten, damit der gelegenheitliche Besuch im Park noch machbar ist, aber gleichzeitig die Singletrail-Fähigkeiten für meinen Geschmack verbessern.

Was ist denn von den Spank 28 Evo zu halten? Die werden von Spank mit 500g angegeben, die Evo 35AL mit 599g und die Spank Evo 30AL mit 520g?


----------



## christophersch (26. März 2013)

Wie viel möchtest bzw. kannst du ausgeben?
Also ich kann dir in jedem Fall die XT Kurbel empfehlen. Die hat mich 200g gespart. Im Vergleich zu einer Hussefelt Kurvel dürfte sie knapp 600g sparen. 
Ich würde dir auch zu einem Luftdämpfer raten. Meist wiegen diese so viel wie die Stahlfeder-Kollegen OHNE Feder. 

Ich fahre ab meinem Frx eine Formula the One. Die hat auch gut was gespart. Hinten fahre ich eine 180er Scheibe und habe mit den Adapter gespart. 

Dann noch eine einfache Sattelklemme (bei einer Teleskopstütze) und ein leichtes Cockpit. 

Wenn du es richtig ernst meinst, fahre Latexschläuche (pannenresistenter, rollwidersandsärmer) oder tubeless. 

Viel Glück!

Christopher


----------



## luxaltera (26. März 2013)

lass die gabel drin. da gewöhnste dich dran... muss doch auch sportlich bleiben.


----------



## Ekhi (26. März 2013)

Das ist quasi mein Saisonprojekt, also Schritt für Schritt.

Ja hab bei der Schaltung an eine XT/XTR-Mischung gedacht...hab btw. keine Hussefelt, sondern RaceFace Chester 2012, Gewicht ~775g + 116g Innenlager, generell werden die meisten Anbauteile wie Klemme, Vorbau und so getauscht.

Bei der Bremse tendiere ich trotz dem Gewicht irgendwie zur Saint-Gruppe, aber ne gute Bremswirkung ist mir sehr viel wert.

Wegen dem Dämpfer:

Laut CC wiegt der Air ~500g mit zunehmender Einbaulänge wird er schwerer, daher der Coil mit Titanfeder, sollte sich ausgehen.

Weiß noch nicht welche Spank-Felge genau, daher die Frage im Vorpost, aber tubeless wäre schon reizvoll, Reifen wäre wohl Fat Albert.

@_Lux_altera:
Für Schmackes in den Beinen? Schon richtig, aber mir geht im Normalfall eher die Puste aus, als das die Beine nimmer wollen. ;-)

Wäre nett wenn die Lyrik-User sich da mal äußern könnten.


----------



## Mithras (26. März 2013)

Ekhi schrieb:


> @_Lux_altera:
> Für Schmackes in den Beinen? Schon richtig, aber mir geht im Normalfall eher die Puste aus, als das die Beine nimmer wollen. ;-)
> 
> Wäre nett wenn die Lyrik-User sich da mal äußern könnten.



mit Rauchen aufhören  *duck*


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. März 2013)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht welche Spank-Felge genau, daher die Frage im Vorpost, aber tubeless wäre schon reizvoll, Reifen wäre wohl Fat Albert.


 
Hol Dir die Subrosas. Fahre die auch an meinem Torque EX mit FAs (auch mit Lyrik). Die tuns ewig für Trails...alles dickere wäre Spatzen und Kanonen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ekhi (26. März 2013)

1 1/2 Jahre ohne...aber 14 Jahre zu spät.


----------



## Mithras (26. März 2013)

.. wird schon .. ich würd aber auch wenns schon ne Touren/Trailmaschine draus werden soll zu nem Luftdämpfer raten. die wiegen bei 241mm EBL im Schnitt zwischen 500 - 550g ... da wiegt ein Coil zwar erstmal weniger, aber die TI Feder hat auch nochmla locker 250g..

Gabel .. Tausch Van gegen ne 170mm Float z.B. nochmal 200g.. Laufräder und Reifen holst auch Einiges raus.. Kurbel wie schon geschrieben, statt ner Husselfelt was leichteres .. XT/SLX .. habe auch super Erfahrungen mit meiner SRAM 1000 und XT Kettenblättern gemacht...

Wobei ein FRX doch n bissel auf na nderes Einsatzgebiet zielt, auch wenn man es sicherlich in die Richtung trimmen kann..

Hatte mein Torque im Tourensetup auf ca 15,5KG mit Variostütze, war damit auf vielen Touren, auch 2 Tagestouren in den Alpen .. ging Alles..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ekhi (26. März 2013)

Wird ja kein Touren- sondern ein Trail/Enduro-Setup...!

Wie schon gesagt, keine Hussefelt verbaut, im Rockzone steckt eine RaceFace Chester (891g ink. Innenlager).


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2013)

Egal was es wird ich hoff du hast den geistigen Kurzschluss mit der 160mm Gabel verdrängt


----------



## Mithras (26. März 2013)

ich hab das so gelöst...links "Trailenduro", rechts "Freerider"

Dämpfer sollte morgen da sein ....


----------



## christophersch (26. März 2013)

Hm. Ich weiß nicht. Du möchtest wirklich eine Fat Albert mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer und Saint Bremsen kombinieren?

Eigentlich müsste das anders herum sein. Stabile FR Pneus gepaart mit leichten Anbauteilen.


----------



## luxaltera (26. März 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> mit Rauchen aufhören  *duck*



Ganz genau. Hat bei mit auch funktioniert.


----------



## Ekhi (27. März 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Hm. Ich weiß nicht. Du möchtest wirklich eine Fat Albert mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer und Saint Bremsen kombinieren?
> 
> Eigentlich müsste das anders herum sein. Stabile FR Pneus gepaart mit leichten Anbauteilen.



Der LRS soll nur für Trails/Enduro genutzt werden im Park werd ich wohl den Standard-LRS vom Rockzone nutzen.

Mit den Bremsen weiß ich noch nicht, lege viel Wert auf gute Bremskraft, wenn ihr nen leichteren Vorschlag mit ungefähr gleicher Stoppwirkung habt, nur her damit.

Nachdem ihr mich ja aufgeklärt habt das ne 160mm Gabel keine Alternative ist würde ich weiterhin zu einem Coil-Fahrwerk tendieren, 
hab allerdings auch 0 Erfahrung mit Air-Federung.

Eventuell mag ja jemand mit mehr Erfahrung, ist mein erstes Fully, ein Setup vorschlagen.

Meine Wünsche sind:
-Leichter-> 14-15kg inklusive Pedale wäre toll.
-Fahrwerk das etwas weniger Kraft schluckt fürs Klettern
-Wendiger, wenn das irgendwie möglich ist
-Trotzdem noch in der Lage leichten FR-Betrieb->gemäßigter Bikepark-Einsatz zu leisten
-Hohe und stabile Bremsleistung
-eventuell Umbau auf 1 Fach Kettenblatt inklusive KeFü/Bashguard, aufgrund der Feststellung das ich auf den Trails bisher eigentlich nie vorne schalte, Transalp-Geschichten oder so sind eh nicht geplant und glaube egal wie man das Bike aufbaut würde richtiger Tourenbetrieb nie wirklich angenehm werden.
-Vom Coil würde ich mich vieleicht sogar abbringen lassen.
-Geständnis: Mag die Fox auch loswerden weil Fox, Wartung und Pflege muss sein aber finde die 36 braucht da echt viel Aufmerksamkeit und die Kosten finde ich auch recht extrem, natürlich nur wenns sinnvolle Alternativen sind, Totem ist afaik recht "fett"? Eventuell Lyrik Air auf 180mm?

Das ganze soll halt über das Jahr Stück für Stück realisiert werden, ein 2. Rad aufbauen wäre natürlich die bessere Idee ist finanziell aber wesentlich schlechter realisierbar.

Wär nett wenn ihr mir da bisschen unter die Arme greifen könntet, hab mir ne Menge angelesen aber fehlt halt doch Recht viel Praxiserfahrung.

Danke euch.


----------



## brillenboogie (27. März 2013)

zunächst würd ich mich mal nicht verrückt machen wegen dem gewicht. 
aber natürlich gibts genug potential nach unten. 
sinnvollerweise würde ich mit dem lrs anfangen. z.b. hope evo/ztr flow ex und speichen je nach geldbeutel. da drauf die 1 ply  serienreifen vom rockzone (ardent/hr 2 wenn ich mich recht erinnere) tubeless und auf den original lrs richtige dh schlappen fürn bikepark.
die gabel würd ich erstmnal behalten, ich glaub die ist nicht übel. 
 probier mal mit der lsc bischen rum, um das schaukeln in den griff zu bekommen.
vom abspeck gedanken her wär der gabelwechsel auf 170er lyrik oder deville natürlich schon effektiv. 
du kannst an ALLEN teilen gewicht einsparen, aber bei dem was da an kosten/nutzen relation hinten rauskommt, würd ich mir schon überlegen obs sinn macht.
nur meine 2 cent...


----------



## luxaltera (27. März 2013)

Das wippen ist auch echt viel Fahrtechnik. Wenn du dir den Wiegetritt beim hochstrampeln abgewöhnst, bewegen sich die federelemente so gut wie gar nicht. Ich hab in meiner 36 VAN sogar eine Feder verbaut die für mein Gewicht als zu Erich angegeben ist, und  das federt ein treten bergauf echt nur im mm Bereich, hinten ccdb genauso. 
Das einzige was ich machen würde ist ungefederte und rotierende Masse so leicht wie möglich zu halten. Also Bremsen, Kassette+Schaltung, LRS. Das macht vom Fahrgefühl her den größten Unterschied. Alles was am Rahmen hängt merkt man nur wenn man dran glaubt...
Das restliche Gewicht wurde ich bei mir selbst suchen. Wesentlich kosteneffektiver.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (27. März 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ich hab in meiner 36 VAN sogar eine Feder verbaut die für mein Gewicht als zu Erich angegeben ist,





just made my day  
Auf dem Handy verfasst?

wenn man beim Wiegetritt den Bewegungsablauf übertrieben korrekt ausführt wippt es auch kaum, ist aber verdammt anstrengend. 
Im sitzen ist wippen eigentlich kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ekhi (27. März 2013)

Bitte die Vorposts beachten, machts sonst kompliziert.
 @_brillenboogie_:

LRS ist schon geplant Hope Pro 2 Evo + Spank + Tubeless + Enduro/leichter FR-Schlappen, einzig unklar ist welche Spank, zur Auswahl stehen Spank 28 Evo zu halten  500g angegeben, die Evo 35AL mit 599g und die Spank Evo 30AL mit 520g, die sind alle Richtung FR/Light FR/Enduro ausgelegt.

Die Gabel ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber ebend auch schwer und Fox-pflege- und kostenintensiv.

Und jedes Mal die Gabel zu verstellen ist nicht so ganz meins...mag 1 Setting haben und damit überall durchkommen, ich muss ja weder Rekorde brechen noch sonstwelche Anforderungen außer Spaß erfüllen.

Das nicht alles ausgetauscht werden muss für ein paar Gramm ist klar.
 @_luxaltera_:

Das ist sicher richtig, aber neben der Verbesserung von Fahrtechnik auch das Bike anzupassen ist glaub ich normal, das hat schon 96 an meinem Giant Terrago Sport so angefangen, erst kamen Brakebooster und Körbchen dazu, dann eine Indy XC (Fehlkauf, zum Glück günstig von nem Kumpel^^) und da ich am Fully ebend nicht so die Erfahrung habe und auch das Bike ja von FR/Mini-DH etwas Richtung Trail/Enduro entfremden will frage ich ebend hier nach Konzepten.

Da mir die Praxis mit den Parts fehlt ist es gut wenn mir wer sagt das Fat Albert und Saint-Bremsen suboptimal sind, besser wäre wenn mir auch erklärt wird warum und was als Alternative besser wäre.

Daher im Vorpost die Bitte um Konzepte.


----------



## simdiem (27. März 2013)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Der LRS soll nur für Trails/Enduro genutzt werden im Park werd ich wohl den Standard-LRS vom Rockzone nutzen.
> 
> Mit den Bremsen weiß ich noch nicht, lege viel Wert auf gute Bremskraft, wenn ihr nen leichteren Vorschlag mit ungefähr gleicher Stoppwirkung habt, nur her damit.
> 
> ...



Also mein Lieber, jetzt schalte ich mich auch mal hier ein.
Da ich das erste tourentaugliche FRX aufgebaut und auch extrem viele Varianten der Gewichte durchgerechnet habe, weiß ich um was es dir geht.  

Als Tipp vorne vorweg, schau die bitte mal in meinem Album die Gewichtstabelle von meinem FRX an. Dort sind detailliert die Gewichte der alten und neuen Bauteile aufgelistet. 

Zum Thema Fahrwerk:

Lass deine Gabel drinnen. Diese ist sehr gut und für den Federweg  mit 2730 gr ansich auch nicht zu schwer. Eine Totem ist ein Bleibrocken und wirft dich gewichtstechnisch zurück. Einzige Alternative ist ein Lyrik Umbau auf 180mm. Aber der ist zum einen sehr teuer und funktioniert auch erst richtig ab einer gewissen Gewichtsklasse.

Daher, wieviel wiegst du fahrfertig?

Deine Rechnung mit dem CCDB Coil mit Titanfeder ist zu schön gerechnet. Der CCDB wiegt ohne Feder schon 460 gr. Mit Titanfeder, die, wenn du eine leichte erwischt auch mind 300gr wiegt, bist du bei 760 Gramm. (Titanfedergewicht abhängig von der Federhärte und die ist wiederum abhängig davon wieviel du wiegst) Das sind 200 gr mehr als bei der Air Version. 
Von daher, wenn du unbedingt das Gewicht sparen willst, dann kauf dir den Air Dämpfer für deine Trailtouren und behalte deinen CCDB Coil für den Park. 


Thema LRS: 
Sehr gut und haltbar sind die Hope Naben. Wenn du einen leichten LRS willst, dann solltest du dich nach den Flow EX Felgen umsehen. Eine Alternative können die Subrosa 28 sein. Die 30 sind für Touren unnötig schwer. Aber auch hier gilt. Wieviel wiegst du?

Für den Park den original LRS zu verwenden ist ein gute Idee, allerdings eine Warnung. Wenn du den original LRS einbaust, wirst du die Schaltung und deine Bremse neu ausrichten müssen. Das liegt daran, dass die Nabenabstände an den Hope und Sun Ringle Naben unterschiedlich sind. 
Bei häufigem Wechsel wird dir das mit sicherheit zügig auf die Nerven gehen. 


Thema Schaltung:

Einfach oder zweifach, deine Entscheidung. Ich persönlich benötge das kleine Kettenblatt. Was du aber an Gewicht bei Einfach sparen kannst, sind da 400 gr. 

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass du mit einer XT-Kurbel und nem Hollowtech II Innenlager leichter bist als mit deiner Race Face Kurbel. 
Du kennst die Seite: http://gewichte.mtb-news.de  ?

Gruß Simon


----------



## luxaltera (27. März 2013)

Whoops. Ja das war apfeldeutsch für "weich"


----------



## simdiem (27. März 2013)

Ach und nochwas: 

Bitte entwerfe dein eigenes Konzept und lass dir nicht von anderen sagen, was du machen sollst. Meinungen zu deinem Konzept einholen ist in Ordnung. 

Saint Bremsen sind gut. Nimm sie. Hier solltest du am allerwenigsten am Gewicht sparen. Und wenns unbedingt sein muss, dann hinten maximal ne 180er Scheibe.

Und wenn du wirklich Gewicht sparen willst, dann schmeiß die bleischwere Teleskopstütze raus. 

Spank Spike 35 wiegen 630 gr. Die Subrosa 30 Felge zwische 540 und 550 gr. Die Subrosa 28 hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, dürfte aber unter der Subrosa 30 sein. 

Wenn du schon mit Gewichten spielst, mache es bitte gleich richtig und schau nicht auf die Herstellerangaben, sondern sieh in der MTB-News Gewichte Datenbank nach. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Ekhi (27. März 2013)

Ai, da kommen wir der Sache doch näher, danke fürs Einschalten.

Ja hatte bisher immer nur die Gewichte der Herstellerseiten gehabt, die Seite kannte ich noch nicht, danke.

Müsste derzeit ~85kg nackig und Fahrfertig für Touren ~90kg haben.

Ok nochmal die Zusammenfassung, was ich mir überlegt hatte von vor 2 Seiten oder so:

LRS: Da kam die Inspiration ja direkt von dir, Hope Pro 2 Evo+ Spank Subrosa oder Spike Race 28+Tubeless Pelle...wobei ich bei der Pelle bisher 0 Idee habe.

Fahrwerk: 
Die Gabel gefällt vom Ansprechverhalten, zumindest solange sie sauber ist, bei der Totem hatte ich ja schon den Verdacht das die auch als Air "fett" ist, was kostet denn der Umbau auf 180mm bei der Lyrik etwa?

Da meine Vorstellung von Titanfedern scheinbar übertrieben ist, kommt wohl doch der CCDB Air in die engere Runde (btw. hab keinen Coil sondern den verbauten Van RC), Einschränkungen für gelegentlichen Bikeparkeinsatz hat der wohl nicht oder?

Bremsanlage:
Bleibe definitiv bei 200mm vo/hi, aber wenns schlanker geht bei gleicher oder höherer Bremsleistung als die verbaute Avid würde ich um Vorschläge bitten.

Schaltung:
Ja denke da über XT/XTR-Mischung nach, eventuell XTR-Kassette, XT-Schaltwerk (kombinierbar?), 1-Fachkurbel (die RaceFace hat samt Innenlager ~900g, leider nicht auf der Seite vorhanden), KeFü+Bashguard (Carbocage eventuell?).

Sattelstütze: Anstelle der Kindshock mit Fernsteuerung soll ne Reverb ohne Fernsteuerung rein.

Pedale:
Wellgo MG oder mal auf Clickies.

Sattelklemme:
Carbocage

Cockpit:
Spank Spike Race 35mm + 777 Evo wobei ich da noch gucken muss obs leichtere Lenker in der Breite gibt.

Zum Thema hin und herbauen und so:
Geh ich erstmal locker an, kommt Zeit kommt Rat, eventuell auch nen 2. Subrosa Satz mit robusterem Aufbau.

Wer Alternativen hat oder Kritiken zu einzelnen Parts, immer her damit.


----------



## simdiem (27. März 2013)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Ai, da kommen wir der Sache doch näher, danke fürs Einschalten.
> 
> Ja hatte bisher immer nur die Gewichte der Herstellerseiten gehabt, die Seite kannte ich noch nicht, danke.
> 
> ...



Zum Reifen. Ich fahre die Fat Albert und ich fahre sie auch tubeless. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht soo extrem glücklich damit was Grip anbelangt. Die Reifen sind halt immer so ein Posten, wo es mal schnell ein halbes Kilo mehr oder weniger ausmacht. Ich denke ich würde den Wicked Will montieren. Den habe ich auf einer Tour beim Smubob angesehen. Die Seitenstollen sehen wesentlich steifer aus als beim Albert. Allerdings ist er auch schwerer. Wobei meine Fat Alberts auch deutlich schwerer als die Herstellerangabe waren.

Für Reifen  bin ich aber kein Spezialist, da müssen dir andere noch helfen. 
Allerdings vielleicht ein allgemeiner Tipp. Lieber bei den Reifen nicht zu knausrig sein, als auf dem Trail wegen den Reifen nicht den maximalen Fahrspass rausholen zu können.


Den Laufradsatz auf Tubeless umzubauen (mit Tape und Milch) spart dir ca realistische 200 gr. Also knapp einen Schlauch.


Die verbaute Avid ist doch gar nicht so schlecht. Vorallem Bremsleistungstechnisch ist die Code vorne schon eine Wucht. Du hast die Elixir als Bremssattel hinten? In welcher Farbe? weiß? 

Leichter als die Saint... da wäre mein Vorschlag den hinteren Elixir Bremssattel einfach gegen einen Code Sattel  zu tauschen. 
Die Kombination Elixir Bremshebel und Code Sättel fahre ich an meinem All Mountain Hardtail. Einen weißen Code Bremssattel von meiner originalen FRX Bremsanlage hätte ich sogar noch übrig. 


Zum Dämpfer. Vielleicht wäre auch ein Vivid Air besser für dich geeignet. Wir hatten hier in dem Thema schon Kollegen die den CCDB Air im FRX verbaut haben und damit überhaupt nicht glücklich wurden, da er zu progressiv ist. Nur als Tipp. 


Mir ist nicht bekannt, warum eine XTR Kassette nicht mit einem XT Schaltwerk funktionieren sollte. 


Die Wellgo MG hatte ich selber mal gefahren. Sie sind zwar leicht, aber ich kann sie dir nicht empfehlen. Sie sind relativ schmal. Ich fahre die DMR Vaults. Diese wiegen ca 70 gr mehr als die Wellgo, bieten aber eine deutlich größere Aufstandsfläche und mehr Grip.
Außerdem reißt man sich sehr leicht die Madenschrauben aus dem weichen Magnesiumkäfig raus.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (27. März 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Zum Dämpfer. Vielleicht wäre auch ein Vivid Air besser für dich geeignet. Wir hatten hier in dem Thema schon Kollegen die den CCDB Air im FRX verbaut haben und damit überhaupt nicht glücklich wurden, da er zu progressiv ist. Nur als Tipp.



Dafür gibts von CaneCreek überarbeitete Cans, bzw. haben auch schon manche die Inner Can selbst bearbeitet, damit reduziert sich die Progression... kann man im CCDB-Fred genauer nachlesen...


----------



## Ekhi (27. März 2013)

Ja Pellenwahl ist immer Qual...!

Es ist eine Avid Code/Elixier Mischung beim Rockzone verbaut, schimpft sich Elixier Custom, Elixier 7er Hebel, vorne eine Code (R?) und hinten eine Elixier 5 oder 3. Der gesamte Satz ist weiß am Rockzone.

Ja mit der Federung weiß ichs immer noch nicht, wie gesagt noch nie eine Air-Dämpfung bisher genutzt, eventuell tausch ich auch nur den Van RC gegen einen CCDB Coil und lass die Fox Fox sein, würde vorerst meinem Geldbeutel bei all den geplanten Umbauten gut tuen.

Hatte irgendwo gelesen das XTR und XT sich nicht in allen Punkten problemlos kombinieren lassen, wusste aber nicht mehr genau wo die Probleme auftreten.

Hm, wenn die Wellgo so empfindlich sind bleibe ich wohhl doch bei Spank Spike...oder im Falle von Clickies CB Mallet.


----------



## simdiem (27. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Dafür gibts von CaneCreek überarbeitete Cans, bzw. haben auch schon manche die Inner Can selbst bearbeitet, damit reduziert sich die Progression... kann man im CCDB-Fred genauer nachlesen...



Du meinst die blauen Ringe, mit denen man die Luftkammer verkleinern oder wenn man sie herausnimmt vergrößern kann?


----------



## mssc (27. März 2013)

Nein..

mit Fotos erklärt sichs einfacher... 

















für sehr progressive Rahmen gibts dann auch noch die größere äußere Luftkammer:


----------



## simdiem (27. März 2013)

Oh okay. Das war mir noch nicht bekannt. Wieder was gelernt. Vielen Dank ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2013)

@Ekhi: ich bin ja auch einer derer, die ihr FRX als Do-it-all Bike aufgebaut haben. Ich denke meine (wie auch simdiems) Konfiguration kommt schon ziemlich genau auf das raus, was du haben willst. Hier ist unter dem Foto ne grobe Teileliste, geändert sind mittlerweile Ti statt Stahl und LEV mit SLR XC statt I-Beam/I-Fly. Gewicht ist unterm Strich grob gleich geblieben. Wenn du ne detailiertere Liste haben willst, sag Bescheid!
Ich schreibe einfach mal auf, was ich zu den einzelnen Punkten so denke...

*Gabel:* Ich würde auch eher bei einer 180er bleiben, das passt dem FRX schon deutlich besser! Eine 170er Lyrik wäre aber durchaus auch noch ok. Wenn du auch noch im Park fahren willst, würde ich 160 vorne auch als arg grenzwertig ansehen. Da musst du entweder auf Hi bei vertretbarer Tretlagerhöhe den 1° steileren Lenkwinkel im Kauf nehmen oder auf Lo hast du bei gleichem Lenkwinkel ein grenzwertig tiefes Tretlager...! Perfekt wäre wohl eine auf 180mm umgebaute Lyrik U-Turn, denn damit kannst du zwischen 180 und 135mm (dann eher nur für Uphill) ALLES fahren  So fahre ich die Gabel auch (zwar im Moment wg. einem Federhärte-Experiment mit 180 Coil fix, aber nur zum Testen). Ich bin eh immer noch der Meinung, dass eine 180er Lyrik RC2 DH mit U-Turn der absolute Alles-Killer in dieser Gabel-Klasse ist. 180mm, Absenkbarkeit, erstklassige Stahlfeder-Performance, die Dämpfung ist auch absolut top, die Servicebarkeit ist optimal und das Gewicht von ca. 2,45kg ist eine echte Ansage! Selbst die 180er Talas wiegt genau so viel und die kann NICHTS besser als die Lyrik. In Summe der Eigenschaften gibt es keine andere Gabel, die hier gleichwertig wäre.
Zu den Kosten: Lyrik U-Turn + ggf. MiCo DH Druckstufe + Domain Casting + 20mm Hülse (über mich zu beziehen), macht etwa 650 + 100 + 200 + 12 = ~950 - allerdings mit MiCo Druckstufe + Lyrik Casting "übrig" zum gewinnbringend verkaufen. Oder frag einfach einfach mal bei mountainbikes.net an, die bieten es mittlerweile an, Lyriks als Custom-Order individuell aufzubauen, das kommt vielleicht unterm Strich günstiger, dann müsstest du nur die entsprechend aufgebaute Gabel mit der Hülse versehen. Einzelne Teile gebraucht kaufen ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit, da müsstest du einfach mal selbst schauen, wie die Preise so sind...
Ich kann übrigens auch mit einer Erfahrung zu 160mm im FRX dienen... ich habe vor einer Weile mal eine Trailtour gemacht, auf der ich die Lyrik dauerhaft auf etwa 160 runter gedreht hatte, Trackflip war auf 185/Hi. Das fuhr sich für diese Tour echt klasse! Das war zu 95% auf Singletrail, alles im Bereich S0/S1 mit extrem viel Flow und bei einem sehr welligen Höhenprofil, man war da ständig nur am Gegenanstiege hoch keulen, da waren die 160 mit dem steileren Winkel grad recht, da die Bergabstücke auch nicht sehr fordernd waren. Für DIESEN Zweck hat das Setup so super gepasst, aber das war mMn doch schon eher ein Ausflug in XC-Gefilde und natürlich war das FRX da eine relativ "perverse" Wahl  Normal fahre ich die Runde mit meinem AM/EN Hardtail. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass es mit dem FRX zwar anstrengender, aber auch spaßiger war als mit dem Hardtail...! 

*LRS:* Hope ist eh IMMER eine gute Wahl. Bei den Felgen würde ich dir auf jeden Fall klar zu den Subrosa raten! Die wiegen kaum mehr als die Spike Race (meine hatte 522g), halten quasi ALLES aus und die etwas größere Breite tut jedem Reifen gut, da spreche ich aus Erfahrung, da ich am Hardtail letztes Jahr von einer 28mm Felge auf die Subrosa umgestiegen bin und das zusätzliche Volumen ein deutlich angenehmeres Fahrgefühl gebracht hat.

*Dämpfer:* Wozu der Wechsel auf den CCDB? Der dürfte dem "trailigen" Verhalten eher entgegenwirken...! Der ist, nach dem was man so liest, ich bin ihn im FRX noch nicht gefahren, eher fluffiger sein und dich auf Trails/Touren eher mehr Energie kosten. Ich denke, der DB macht eher nur für reinen FR/DH Einsatz so richtig Sinn. In der Hinsicht kann ich dir den Vivid nur empfehlen, der ist von der Dämpfung her recht straff, so bleibt das Rad super zu treten, im Stehen wie im Sitzen, und er ist trotzdem fluffig und satt genug, um auch große Brocken zu schlucken. Meiner wiegt übrigens 775g mit 300er Ti-Feder.
Ansonsten würde ich aber den Van nicht austauschen, wenn du nicht gerade total unzufrieden damit bist.
Wippen ist bei mir übrigens weder an der Gabel noch am Dämpfer ein Thema und ich fahre beides mittlerweile recht weich. Ich finde auch, dass das entweder Fahrtechnik oder einfach nur Einbildung ist. Selbst wenn da ein Bisschen was wippen würde, würde mich das nicht stören...

*Schaltung:* Das ist natürlich Geschmacksache (Sram/Shimano) bzw. abhängig vom Einsatzgebiet und deiner Fitness...! Ich baue demnächst auch auf 1-fach vorne um, allerdings mit einer selbst zusammengestellten Kassette mit 41er Ritzel, also eine Art Low-Budget XX1-Nachbau. Werde ich dann auch hier dokumentieren.

*Bremse:* Auch hier ist das viel Geschmacksache. Die Saint ist recht schwer, aber wohl auch ein guter Anker. Ich bin einfach ein sehr überzeugter Anhänger von Hope Bremsen und fahre diese seit Jahren (Mono M4 am Hardtail, Tech V2 am FRX - absolute Hammer-Bremse!). Mit anderen Bremsen (Formula, Avid) war ich nie richtig zufrieden. Neuere Shimano Bremsen habe ich noch nicht getestet, bei den alten lag mir die Hebel-Ergonomie nicht.

*Sattelstütze:* Die Reverb gibts nicht ohne Remote...! Wenn du eine willst, bei der die Leitung nicht nervt, hol dir die LEV! Die habe ich auch, bei der ist die Leitung super schön aus dem Weg, bewegt sich nicht und kann beim FRX perfekt verlegt werden.

*Lenker:* Der Spank Spike 777 Evo ist mit 295g schon recht leicht. Der Kore OCD Riser ist noch ein paar Gramm leichter und sogar 800mm breit, aber das sind schon fast Peanuts...

*Reifen:* Wie simdiem schon geschrieben hat, schwöre ich für Touren im Sommer auf die Wicked Will. Die rollen fast so gut wie Fat Alberts, aber der Grip ist gerade wenn man es richtig brennen lässt deutlich besser, speziell in Kurven. Gewicht liegt bei meinen bei 915 und 833g, sind aber noch die alten Gummimischingen Gooey Gluey und Tripple Nano.
Wenn es RICHTIG gut rollen soll, und du bereit wärst, etwas Volumen bei den Reifen zu opfern, kann ich dir die Kombi empfehlen, die ich gerade am Hardtail fahre: vorne Conti Baron 2.3 BCC und hinten Conti Rubber Queen 2.2 UST (auch BCC). Die rollen echt wahnsinnig gut, sind ziemlich leicht (793/760g) und auf der Subrosa ist das Volumen durchaus ok. Der Grip ist für die unscheinbaren Dinger echt überwältigend... egal ob Matsch, Waldboden oder Schotter, die haben mich bisher noch nicht enttäuscht. Und Tubeless geht mit denen auch einwandfrei, auf der Subrosa sowieso. So kannst du ziemlich safe auch einen schön niedrigen Luftdruck fahren, so reicht die Dämpfung trotz etwas weniger Volumen gut aus und der Grip wird nur noch besser.

*Pedale:* Da bin ich auch ein absoluter Fan der Vaults, für mich gibt es kein besseres Pedal. Die Wellgo MG sind in meinen Augen absoluter Billigschrott - viel zu klein, die Lager und Achsen taugen nix, wenn du ein paar Mal aufgesetzt/angeeck bist, sind die butterweichen Pedalkörper "rund" und die von oben geschraubten Pins kriegst du u. U. nicht mehr raus wenn sie hin sind - wenn nicht sowieso gleich das Gewinde mit verreckt...

Puh, viel Text  Ich hoffe, ich konnte in einige Punkte etwas mehr Licht bringen...


----------



## Ekhi (28. März 2013)

Superpost, danke dir.

Das mit der Lyrik klingt ziemlich gut, du fährst die Coil ja? Muss mal mountainbikes.net fragen welche 180er Varianten die zusammenbauen können.

Bei den LRS schwanke ich noch zwischen Subrosa oder ZTR Flow, wegen der Pellen, Wicked Willy hinten, Muddy Mary vorne? Hatte gelesen der Continental Mountain King Racesport wäre nicht schlecht, jemand Erfahrungen mit dem?

Achso wegen dem CCDB, nach Simdiems Aufklärung zur TI-Feder überlege ich wenn, den Air zu nehmen, laut mssc ist der durchaus fürs FRX passend machbar, oder vieleicht auch nen Vivid Air RC2.

Schaltung wäre die Überlegung Deore XT Kurbel + Hollowtech II + Carbocage KeFü + Bashguard + 38er Blatt + XTR 10 Fach 11-36 + Saint 2013 Hebel + Saint oder XT Schaltwerk.

Naja durch den eventuellen Umstieg auf Air-Federung Hi/Vo sollte die Saint dann nicht so das Problem sein, aber bin da weiterhin offen, würde halt schon gerne eine 4-Kolben-Bremse mit 200mm Vo/Hi nutzen.

Lenker nehm ich den 777 Evo, hatte noch bisschen rumgeguckt aber vom Gewicht+Optik ist der echt super.

Pedale bleib ich wohl auf Spike, wobei mich auch mal wieder Clickies interessieren würden, eventuell CB Mallets.

Hast du die LEV schon im Park mit Lifts genutzt/ausprobiert?


----------



## freetourer (28. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ......
> *Gabel:*
> Zu den Kosten: Lyrik U-Turn + ggf. MiCo DH Druckstufe + Domain Casting + 20mm Hülse (über mich zu beziehen), macht etwa 650 + 100 + 200 + 12 = ~950 - allerdings mit MiCo Druckstufe + Lyrik Casting "übrig" zum gewinnbringend verkaufen.
> 
> ......



Hi.

Geht da eigentlich auch das Casting einer 160er Domain oder muss es eines einer Domain sein, die 180mm hat?


----------



## dia-mandt (28. März 2013)

Warum besorgst du dir für trails nicht nen gebrauchten dt ex 1750. 
Der reicht dafür vollkommen und ist leicht.
Den z.b. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...aufradsatz-20-110mm-und-142-12-mm-oder-135x10


----------



## christophersch (28. März 2013)

Also ich fahre zur Zeit ein 34er Kettenblatt. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Wenn du hinten noch eine recht große Kassette verbaust, kommst du damit überall hoch und kommst auch noch auf Geschwindigkeit.

Ein weiterer Vorteil: Du hast mehr Bodenfreiheit, sparst dir den Taco/Bashguard, hast eine cleanere Optik und sparst ne Menge Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ekhi (28. März 2013)

Wie im Vorpost gesagt, vorne wohl 36, hinten die größere XTR-Kasette 10 Fach 11-36.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2013)

@Ekhi: Ja, ich fahre aktuell Coil ohne U-Turn, weil mir die weichste U-Turn Feder durch den 180-Umbau noch etwas zu hart war, muss dann ja 2cm mehr komprimiert werden, wozu zusätzliche Kraft nötig ist. Ich muss sagen, selbst für steile Uphills, wo ich normal gewohnt war die Gabel abzusenken, komme ich super hoch, vielleicht bleibe ich dabei. Aber generell ist U-Turn aus den genannten Gründen schon die Macht und auch nur 60-70g schwerer als Coil fix. Würde das mit der Feder bei mir passen, würde ich auf jeden Fall bei U-Turn bleiben!
Mountainbikes.net wird dir keine fertige 180er U-Turn bauen können. Die kriegen zwar demnächst auch von meinen 10mm Hülsen, aber 20er haben sie keine geordert. Du müsstest einfach eine Lyrik U-Turn mit der für dich passenden Feder (dürfte bei dir sogar die standard/medium sein), der gewünschten Dämpfung und ganz wichtig mit Domain Casting bauen lassen. Die 20er Hülse verbaust du dann einfach selbst noch.

Die Subrosa und die Flow schenken sich wenig, die Flow sind eben etwas leichter, die Subrosa etwas stabiler und nebenbei auch billiger. Tubeless funktioniert mit beiden lediglich mit TL-Felgenband plug & play.
Wicked Will hinten und Muddy Mary vorne ist ne super Allround-Kombi, fahre ich so auch am Park-LRS.
Der Mountain King ist meiner Meinung nach ein XC-Reifen, dem würde ich richtig harten Enduro-Einsatz nicht zumuten wollen.

Klar, Luftdämpfer ist auch ne Option, aber da hab ich im FRX keine Erfahrung...

Bei Schaltung steh ich halt auf Sram, mag an Shimano diverse Dinge nicht, aber das ist natürlich subjektiv. Die XT-Kurbel ist jedenfalls top! Was besseres kriegst du für das Geld nicht und noch dazu ist sie optisch klasse! Wenn du einen Bash fahren willst, musst du die 3-fach nehmen. BTW: wieso Bash? Ich würde bei 1-fach lieber ne Führung mit Taco nehmen und den Bash weglassen, oder wie christophersch meint einfach ganz ohne! Die Carbocage kenne ich nicht "persönlich", finde sie aber recht hässlich und mir fehlt da die Einstellbarkeit. Da würde ich persönlich eher auf etwas aus dem Hause MRP oder e.13 greifen.

Wieso unbedingt 4-Kolben? Das hat absolut nichts mit der Power zu tun...! Die Hope V2 ist z. B. deutlich kräftiger als die M4. Die neue V4 dürfte wohl einige Vorteile von beiden vereinen - sehr lecker! Aber die Saint ist sicher eine sehr gute Bremse, keine Frage. Und die Hope ist auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen... allerdings: frag mal jemanden, der mal ne Hope hatte, die meisten bleiben dabei und das nicht ohne Grund 

Wieso Clickies? Ich kann in den Teilen außer bei ernsthaftem Rennsport keinerlei Nutzen erkennen...! Und ja, ich bin selbst jahrelang Klickies gefahren und froh, dass ich den Schei$$ nicht mehr am Rad habe.

Die LEV kommt für Park-Einsätze raus, dafür habe ich die originale I-Beam/I-Fly Kombi behalten. Dafür ist mir das Teil einfach zu teuer, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob es ihr wirklich etwas anhaben könnte...


 @freetourer: Domain Castings sind in dieser Hinsicht alle gleich, geht also ein beliebiges.


----------



## sundawn77 (28. März 2013)

Ekhi schrieb:


> Sattelstütze: Anstelle der Kindshock mit Fernsteuerung soll ne Reverb ohne Fernsteuerung rein.



eine Reverb ohne Remote??


----------



## Ekhi (28. März 2013)

@smubob:

Zumindest laut der Website sind spezielle Wünsche möglich nach Absprache, die Liste für Custom Lyrik ist nur für Beispiele representiv, daher kA ob die 180er bauen, btw. woher weißt du was die ordern?^^

Da ich von der Technik nicht soviel Ahnung habe wäre mein Wunsch jetzt eine Lyrik 180 ohne Absenkung, geht das auch mit "Air only"?

Da mir die Subrosa auch optisch mehr zusagen würde ich dann wohl die mit 2*WW nehmen.

mssc scheint mit seinem CCDB zufrieden zu sein, man sollte den wohl etwas überarbeiten wegen der Progressivität des FRX.

Würde die Carbocage gerne mal ausprobieren, soll ja laut diverser Reviews recht gut sein, Optik ist halt mal was anderes...e*13 ist doch so Standard.

Gibts von Hope ne gute Bremsanlage in Schwarz? Die scheinen nen Hang zu Silber/Raw zu haben oder, ja ist für die meisten zweitrangig aber ich mag immer wenn Optik und Funktion zusammengehen.

Bin früher viel Cage/Clickpedale im CC/Trail gefahren und verspür da einfach Reiz zu, hat man doch manchmal...also ich jdenfalls.
 @sundawn77: Die Telestütze mit dem Hebel nach vorne unterm Sattel ist nicht die Reverb?


----------



## dia-mandt (28. März 2013)

Hope in schwarz nennt sich stealth.
Kann man ganz normal kaufen.


----------



## Micha382 (28. März 2013)

Nein die Stütze ist eine Kind Shock mit dem Hebel nach vorne


----------



## christophersch (28. März 2013)

Junge, da möchte aber einer investieren  

ich schweige mal still und beobachte das ganze aufmerksam aus der Entfernung. Halte uns aber bitte mit Fotos auf dem Laufenden... 


Edit: ohne jetzt schlechte Laune verbreiten zu wollen, aber wäre es nicht evtl sinnvoller, wenn du dein Rad so im Ganzen verkaufst und dir das normale Torque Gapster zulegst? Sowohl Dämpfer als auch Gabel sind dann schon drin und die restlichen störenden Teile sind auch schnell geändert....


----------



## sundawn77 (28. März 2013)

Die Rock Shox Reverb gibt es leider NUR mit Remote.


----------



## Ekhi (28. März 2013)

@dia-mandt: Danke, hatte bisher nur eine schwarze CC-Bremse gefunden.
 @christophersch: Nein, Neues, Zweites bzw. Austausch kommt nicht in Frage, die Einzeteile werden verkauft und Stück für Stück ausgetauscht, ist wie gesagt mein Saisonprojekt.

Sattelstütze: Ich Bob...!
Kann ich meine KindShock Dropzone dann auf Non-Remote umrüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonny-m (29. März 2013)

Ekhi schrieb:


> @_smubob_:
> 
> Zumindest laut der Website sind spezielle Wünsche möglich nach Absprache, die Liste für Custom Lyrik ist nur für Beispiele representiv, daher kA ob die 180er bauen, btw. woher weißt du was die ordern?^^
> 
> ...


 
Hi, 

hab demnächst ein paar FRX Dropzone 2012 und EX Gapstar 2013 Teile zu verkaufen (in ca. 2 Wochen)

orginal 350er CCDB Titanfeder abzugeben. Rechnung aus 08/12.
Hammerschmidt AM Rechnung aus 10/12
evtl die Fox 36 aus dem Dropzone 2012 (vorerst reserviert für schbiker)
elixir 5 VR HR mit 200er Scheiben aus Neurad 
weitere Teile folgen !!!!!

Bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## sundawn77 (29. März 2013)

Ekhi schrieb:


> @dia-mandt:
> Sattelstütze: Ich Bob...!
> Kann ich meine KindShock Dropzone dann auf Non-Remote umrüsten?



Ja, das ist kein Thema.  

Gibt da diese Farbkits, wo auch immer ein Hebel dabei ist. 
Oder mal im Bikemarkt suchen.


----------



## frieda_6669 (29. März 2013)

@ Ekhi: 
Bin ein bisserl spÃ¤t dran mit der gabeldiskussion, hÃ¤tte aber noch einen empfehlenswerten altenativvorschlag, wenn es unbedingt eine absenkbare gabel sein sollte:  
die durolux von suntour. 180-140mm wiegt ca. 2,4kg, kostet unter 600â¬ und fÃ¤hrt sich echt gut...
Ich bin zwar ein absoluter Lyrik fan, mir wÃ¤re aber das gebastel und der damit vebundene endpreis too much! 
Die Durolux find ich fÃ¼r den preis echt top!


----------



## Ekhi (29. März 2013)

@sundawn77: Super, dann brauch ich mir da keine Gedanken mehr machen, geht halt darum den Dropper auch im Park nutzen zu können, umsoweniger ich hin und herbasteln muss desto besser und mit Leitung, egal wie gut man die verlegt hat (siehe LEV) ist mir die Gefahr zu groß.
 @frieda_6669: Danke, werd ich mir mal angucken, wobei die Absenkbarkeit keine Option ist, hatte ja geplant die Front abzusenken durch eine 160er oder 170er Gabel, davon wurde mir aber wegen der Geo stark abgeraten, daher bleibe ich jetzt bei einer 180er, aber will Gewicht und Betriebskosten reduzieren, daher Lyrik anstelle von Fox 36.


----------



## frieda_6669 (29. März 2013)

@_Ekhi_:
wie gesagt, im preis-leistungs Verhältnis ist die Durolux ne super gabel.

wenn es dir allerdings um gewicht geht, würde ich dir dennoch, trotz aller vorreden die Lyrik SoloAir 170mm mit Downhill Kartusche empfehlen.
die liegt bei knapp 2,1kg und ist ne top gabel.
(@Smubob wenn du mitliest:
ich weiss den unterschied in der einbaulänge zw. 170mm und 180mm nicht aus dem stand, denke aber, es wird keine verschiedenen einbaulängen mehr geben bei einer gabel mit 180mm+ federweg?! hast du den unterschied mal gemessen?)
ich würde mal aus dem stand behaupten, dass die einbaulänge einer 170er gabel max. 2cm kürzer ist als bei einer 180er gabel.
1cm weniger einbaulänge entspricht 0,5Grad steilerem lenkwinkel, d.h. du kommst auf max. 65Grad lenkwinkel. das würde ich sicherlich als nicht zu steil empfinden, für das was ich so herausgehört habe, was deinem einsatzgebiet für das bike entspricht...
und du hast gleich mal deutlich gewicht gespart...
just my 2 Cents...


----------



## Ekhi (29. März 2013)

Jo deswegen ja meine Frage, ob der Umbau auf 180mm bei der Lyrik auch als, glaube nennt sich Solo Air, funktioniert, weil die Solo Air sollte ja nochmal deutlich leichter als die Coil sein.

Die Lenkwinkeländerung wird wohl dann problematisch, wenn der Trackflip geändert wird, bisher hab ich auf Trails 185mm Hi genutzt und 203mm Low  im Park, wenn ich das Bike rein für WE-Parkbesuche nutzen würde, würde ich nur wenig ändern, aber aufgrund geänderter Konstellation im Freundeskreis und meiner eigenen wiedergefundenen Vorliebe für Trail/Enduro bau ich halt um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (29. März 2013)

Ekhi schrieb:


> ......, daher bleibe ich jetzt bei einer 180er, aber will Gewicht und Betriebskosten reduzieren, daher Lyrik anstelle von Fox 36.



Also ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 6 Jahren Fox und kann deine Einschätzung zu Wartung/Betriebskosten nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen. 

Wenn du die Gabel "normal" pflegst (bei Fox insbesondere in Staub-trockenen Witterungsbedingungen) dann kannst du LOCKER eine Saison mit der Gabel fahren, ohne dass du das Bedürfnis verspürst einen Service machen zu müssen.

Ich persönlich stelle das Rad recht häufig auf den Kopf, wische die Standrohre sauber und spüle die Dichtungen hin und wieder mit ein paar Tropfen Öl sauber. Dann abwischen und das Thema ist erledigt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. März 2013)

@Ekhi: 180er können sie durchaus bauen! Aber mit Originalteilen nur DPA und Solo-Air - letzteres würde ja für dich genau passen 
E.13 ist "default", ja und?  Ich finde die sowohl gut als auch optisch ansprechend. Und die Carbocage mit Taco ist auch nicht leichter als eine LG1 Race...
Ich bin früher auch Klickies gefahren, bin davon aber zum Glück geheilt. Wie geschrieben, ich sehe darin keinen funktionellen Vorteil für Otto-Normal-Fahrer (also Nicht-Rennfahrer), eher einige Nachteile. Aber das ist natürlich immer subjektiv. WENN Klickies, dann organisiere dir auf jeden Fall einen Satz des alten Modells der CB Mallet - mit Abstand das beste Klickpedal für MTB am Markt.


 @frieda_6669: Die Einbaulänge steht in direktem Verhältnis zum Federweg, also 170 -> 180 = +1cm.


----------



## Ekhi (29. März 2013)

Scheint als wäre die Gabelsuche auch gelöst.

Ja mit Flat oder Clickies bin ich noch nicht durch, aber das ist eh so das letzte Detail um das ich mich kümmern werde.
 @christophersch: Hauptargument ist Gewicht, und der Fox-Service ist teurer als der RS, keine Welten aber trotzdem.

Bleibt eigentlich nur noch mir ne Farbkombi zu überlegen, hab ja das FRX in Weiss/Orange...eventuell alle Parts in Schwarz am weißen Rahmen, sprich auch die Wippe/Kappen vom Rahmen schwärzen, Raw steht nicht zur Diskusion.


----------



## frieda_6669 (29. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @_Ekhi_: 180er können sie durchaus bauen! Aber mit Originalteilen nur DPA und Solo-Air -
> 
> jetzt muss ich aber auch nochmals nachfragen:
> die gabel ist also per Air U-turn umbaubar??
> ...


----------



## simdiem (29. März 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> `Smubob´ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @_Ekhi_: 180er können sie durchaus bauen! Aber mit Originalteilen nur DPA und Solo-Air -
> ...


----------



## Nill (29. März 2013)

Hey FRX Fans,

jetzt hab ich auch mal wieder eine Frage 

Glaubt ihr ich bekomme die DECALS aus 2012 von meiem FRX mit Aceton runter ? Oder sind die wirklich unter Lack ? Hab da nicht so das Auge für 

Dank euch

PS: hatte die neue Panasonic mal am Helm -> siehe Blog


----------



## prof.66 (29. März 2013)

Was fürn FRX hast du den, bzw welche Farbe ?

Soweit ich weis geht das nur bei den Schwarzen Rahmen von Canyon, ich hab bei
meinen 2010 FRX die Decals runter bekommen.


----------



## Nill (29. März 2013)

"Raw" 2012 FRX
Dank dir. Wird wohl nichts, die SuFu hat zwar keine eine eindeutige Antwort gegeben, aber  hinweise gab es genug.


----------



## simdiem (30. März 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> "Raw" 2012 FRX
> Dank dir. Wird wohl nichts, die SuFu hat zwar keine eine eindeutige Antwort gegeben, aber  hinweise gab es genug.



Wenn du einen Raw Rahmen hast, dann sind deine Decal unter einer Schicht Klarlack. Bis auf den Torque Schriftzug, der müsste Teil der Steinschlagschutzfolie sein. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Nill (30. März 2013)

Dank euch , dann wird das morgen mal getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (31. März 2013)

So, ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer Setup bzw. zur Hinterbauperformance allgemein.
Seit ich nun mein Rockzone fahre ist mein Vivid Air eigentlich bei so gut wie jeder Abfahrt irgendwo mal voll eingefedert gewesen. Ich habe den Luftdruck nun mittlerweile auf 11 bar erhöht, mein nächster Schritt wären 12 bar, kann ich aber frühestens wieder am WE testen.

Gestern in Beerfelden waren es jedenfalls noch die 11 bar mit ca. 3-4 Clicks Druckstufe.
Anhand der GoPro Aufnahmen von gestern ist mir klar geworden warum ich den Federweg immer voll ausnutze. Bei jedem "kleinen" Hüpfer haut es den Hinterbau recht weit durch. Das könnt ihr auch anhand meines Videos mal anschauen (ich bin der mit dem blau/weiß/schwarzen Jersey), man kann es durch die Zeitlupe recht gut sehen.
Ist es normal, dass bei diesen doch noch recht kleinen Sprüngen/Drops der Hinterbau fast komplett einfedert? Oder ist mein Dämpfer tatsächlich nicht richtig eingestellt?

Ich wunder mich halt, dass ich mit dem Druck so weit hoch gehen muss, weil der ca. 30% SAG mit weniger Druck erreicht wird.

Relevante Stellen im Video:
1:05 / 1:50 / 3:40 / 3:50
(Zeitlupe läuft auf 25% der original Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## christophersch (31. März 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> So, ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer Setup bzw. zur Hinterbauperformance allgemein.
> Seit ich nun mein Rockzone fahre ist mein Vivid Air eigentlich bei so gut wie jeder Abfahrt irgendwo mal voll eingefedert gewesen. Ich habe den Luftdruck nun mittlerweile auf 11 bar erhöht, mein nächster Schritt wären 12 bar, kann ich aber frühestens wieder am WE testen.
> 
> Gestern in Beerfelden waren es jedenfalls noch die 11 bar mit ca. 3-4 Clicks Druckstufe.
> ...



also du darfst 95% deines Federweges im Stand auf dem Parkplatz benutzen, wenn du dich mit deinem Ganzen Körpergewicht in das Rad haust. Also echt volles Rohr. Dabei sollte der Dämpfer aber nicht komplett durchSCHLAGEN. 

Wenn du einen Durchschlag im Park hattest, dann hättest du dies ganz bestimmt auch gemerkt. Wenn nicht, bist du halt direkt in die Endprogression bzw. den Durchschlagschutz gekommen. Das ist nicht schlimm und das darfst du auch an solchen Stellen.

Generell kommt es auch sehr darauf an, wie du auf dem Bike sitzt und wie du mit starken Einschlägen umgehst. 

du kannst evtl ja mal die Highspeed Compression des Dämpfers ein wenig weiter rein drehen und beobachten, wie sich der Dämpfer dann verhält.


----------



## Thiel (31. März 2013)

Der hat keine von aussen einstellbare hsc. Ich wuerde ein staerkere hsc einbauen.


----------



## Sasse82 (1. April 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> also du darfst 95% deines Federweges im Stand auf dem Parkplatz benutzen, wenn du dich mit deinem Ganzen Körpergewicht...



Also einen richtig harten Durchschlag hatte ich so gesehen nicht, es war dann vermutlich wirklich "nur" die Endprogression. Die Frage ist nur wie viel mir da stellenweise bis zum harten Durchschlag gefehlt hat. =)
Ich denke und hoffe, dass ich meine Fahrkünste im Laufe der Saison ausbauen kann, so dass ich mich auch an größere Drops wagen kann.



Thiel schrieb:


> Der hat keine von aussen einstellbare hsc. Ich wuerde ein staerkere hsc einbauen.



Das ist korrekt, eine HSC-Verstellung hat der Vivid Air R2C nicht. Ich denke das ist bei RS Dämpfern dann dieses High, Mid und Low Tune, richtig? Meiner ist ein Mid Tune Dämpfer.
Ich werde ihn aber sicher nicht so schnell umbauen lassen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich mit knapp 80 kg (fahrfertig vielleicht um die 90?) schon eine High-Tune Einstellung brauchen sollte. Was machen dann die Fahrer mit 100-110 kg?
Bevor ich diesen Schritt gehe werde ich sicherlich noch diese Saison mit der jetzigen Konfig weiter fahren und versuchen bessere Einstellungen zu finden.

Letztendlich gibt es da aber nur noch die Möglichkeit mehr Druck/Federhärte auf Kosten von SAG zu verwenden. Die anderen Settings beeinflussen die Ausnutzung des Federwegs ja nicht.
Sollte ich manche der anderen Einstellungen (lsc, bsr, esr) leicht mit verändern wenn ich den Druck erhöhe?


----------



## christophersch (1. April 2013)

Dass der keine HS Compression hat, wusste ich nicht. Da habe ich mich vom Namen irre leiten lassen. 
Wenn du den Druck weiter erhöhst, dann kannst du die LSC etwas verringern. Sie beeinflusst ja maßgeblich den Sag. 

Rebound würde ich nicht unbedingt veränder


----------



## dia-mandt (1. April 2013)

Der vivid air braucht mehr luft und weniger sag damit der richtig gut geht.
Hatte damals am alten bike auch zu wenig luft drin um auf 30% sag zu kommen.
Nachdem ich den unten verlinkten artikel gelesen hatte, wurde das von mir angepasst und danach war ich super zufrieden.

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32


----------



## Sasse82 (1. April 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Der vivid air braucht mehr luft und weniger sag damit der richtig gut geht.
> Hatte damals am alten bike auch zu wenig luft drin um auf 30% sag zu kommen.
> Nachdem ich den unten verlinkten artikel gelesen hatte, wurde das von mir angepasst und danach war ich super zufrieden.
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32



Wow, sehr guter Artikel, danke!
Den muss ich mir sicher noch 2-3 Mal durchlesen um alles richtig verinnerlicht zu haben aber damit kann ich schon mal sehr viel anfangen!


----------



## frieda_6669 (1. April 2013)

Wir könnten aber für die vivid air user mal die setups mit entsprechenden fahrergewicht veröffentlichen. Wäre mal gespannt, wie ihr so fahrt...
Ich lege dann nach, es liegt immer noch 10cm schnee in münchen (ja, ich weiss, ich bin eine arme sau, anderswo feiern sie schon season opening...). Ich fahre noch so gehemmt, dass ich noch keine aussage treffen kann, : )


----------



## Sasse82 (1. April 2013)

Klaro, bin dabei!
Ich setze jetzt mal die Informationen aus dem Artikel um und nach dem nächsten Park-Einsatz werde ich über Erfahrungen und Setup berichten.
Das gute ist, ich wiege fast genau so viel wie der Artikel-Ersteller, daher werde ich jetzt einfach mal genau bei seinen Settings anfangen und dann von dort ausgehend experimentieren und modifizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (1. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Also einen richtig harten Durchschlag hatte ich so gesehen nicht, es war dann vermutlich wirklich "nur" die Endprogression. Die Frage ist nur wie viel mir da stellenweise bis zum harten Durchschlag gefehlt hat. =)
> Ich denke und hoffe, dass ich meine Fahrkünste im Laufe der Saison ausbauen kann, so dass ich mich auch an größere Drops wagen kann.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wo steht denn, das der Tune vom Fahrergewicht abhängig ist ?

Es gibt auch Rahmen die Tune Low brauchen und ein 100 kg fahrer kommt damit zurecht und hat nicht laufend durchschläge.

Es gibt auch Rahmen die deutlich besser funktionieren, wenn eine individuelle Abstimmung erfolgt ist.

Zb. auch ein hochgelobter Double Barrle Air funktioniert nicht immer so wie der Hersteller behauptet.


----------



## Sasse82 (1. April 2013)

Das war meine laienhafte Einschätzung. ;-)
Aber da merkt man halt, dass ich noch zu wenig Erfahrung habe um das richtig bewerten zu können.
So macht es aktuell noch überhaupt keinen Sinn den Dämpfer umzubauen. Ich muss erst mal mehr fahren und Erfahrung sammeln und mit den direkten Verstellmöglichkeiten experimentieren, erst wenn ich dann mal in der Lage sein sollte zu bewerten, dass es immer noch nicht passt, kann ich über Umbaumaßnahmen nachdenken.
Außerdem hoffe ich, dass Canyon bei der Entwicklung Versuche durchgeführt hat um für den Rahmen den besten Tune zu ermitteln.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. April 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich aber auch nochmals nachfragen:
> die gabel ist also per Air U-turn umbaubar??
> du brauchst dazu ein Domain Lower, weil das in das Lower der Lyrik nicht reinpasst, soweit ich verstanden habe...
> wo kommst du gewichtstechnisch raus, wenn man sie so umbaut?
> danke


Das mit den Domain Tauchrohren hat simdiem ja schon erklärt.
Air-U-Turn gibts nicht bei der Lyrik, das gabs nur früher mal bei der Pike. 180 geht bei der Lyrik (jeweils immer nur mit Domain Casting) mit Serienteilen bei Solo-Air und Dualposition Air. Bei Coil und U-Turn muss man die Gabel mittels einer Hülse umbauen, um auf 180 zu kommen.
Die Gewichte ändern sich durch die Umbauten auf 180 in keinem Fall nennenswert. Die Hülsen wiegen 1,5 bzw. 3g, dazu die etwas längere Schraube, also alles im niedrigen Gramm-Bereich. Meine Lyrik wiegt mit weicher Coil Feder 2382g und mit extra-weicher U-Turn Feder 2459g, beides in der auf 180 umgebauten Version.


----------



## mssc (1. April 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Dass der keine HS Compression hat, wusste ich nicht. Da habe ich mich vom Namen irre leiten lassen.
> Wenn du den Druck weiter erhöhst, dann kannst du die LSC etwas verringern. Sie beeinflusst ja maßgeblich den Sag.
> 
> Rebound würde ich nicht unbedingt veränder



Wenn er den Druck erhöht sollte er auch die Zugstufe langsamer einstellen... und wieso beeinflusst die Druckstufe den SAG? Solang sie nicht komplett geschlossen ist, sollte der SAG eigentlich nur vom Luftdruck oder der Federhärte abhängen...


----------



## Thiel (1. April 2013)

Also die LSC beim Vivid kann den SAG nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## christophersch (1. April 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Wenn er den Druck erhöht sollte er auch die Zugstufe langsamer einstellen... und wieso beeinflusst die Druckstufe den SAG? Solang sie nicht komplett geschlossen ist, sollte der SAG eigentlich nur vom Luftdruck oder der Federhärte abhängen...



Hä?
Also vorab. Ich kenne außer dem alten Monarch praktisch keine Luftdämpfer. 

Die Lowspeed DS bestimmt meines Erachtens immer den Sag und alle anderen, länger wirkenden Kompressionen (Anlieger, lange Mulden, Absprünge etc.). Was sollte sie auch sonst machen?!

Sie wirkt immer auf länger wirkende Kräfte und bestimmt somit auch maßgeblich wie tief man in Federweg steht. Zumindest ist das bei Stahlfederdämpfern der Fall. Wenn das nicht für Luft gilt, würde mich das ausgesprochen wundern und ich wüsste gerne den Grund. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (1. April 2013)

Hallo,

also wenn ich SAG schreibe, meine ich den gemessenen negativ Federweg im Stand.

Das die LSC den Federweg in bzg Anliegern beeinflussen soll ist völlig klar


----------



## mssc (1. April 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Hä?
> Also vorab. Ich kenne außer dem alten Monarch praktisch keine Luftdämpfer.
> 
> Die Lowspeed DS bestimmt meines Erachtens immer den Sag und alle anderen, länger wirkenden Kompressionen (Anlieger, lange Mulden, Absprünge etc.). Was sollte sie auch sonst machen?!
> ...



Die Dämpfung ist ja nur dazu da, die Ein-/Ausfedergeschwindigkeit zu regulieren, beim Bestimmen des SAGs gibt es keine Bewegung, wieso sollte die Dämpfung da also irgendwas beeinflussen (wieder die voll zugedrehte Dämpfung ausgeschlossen)? 
Die LSC ist auch nicht unbedingt für "länger" wirkende Kompressionen, sondern für langsame Kompressionen. Wie tief man im Federweg steht, bestimmt aber nicht nur die LSC allein, wenn sie zu hart eingestellt ist, wirst du normalerweise weniger weit eintauchen, wenn der Luftdruck (oder die Federhärte) nicht passt und der Anlieger (die Belastung) lang genug andauert, wirst du aber genauso im Federweg versinken.


----------



## christophersch (1. April 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die Dämpfung ist ja nur dazu da, die Ein-/Ausfedergeschwindigkeit zu regulieren, beim Bestimmen des SAGs gibt es keine Bewegung, wieso sollte die Dämpfung da also irgendwas beeinflussen (wieder die voll zugedrehte Dämpfung ausgeschlossen)?
> Die LSC ist auch nicht unbedingt für "länger" wirkende Kompressionen, sondern für langsame Kompressionen. Wie tief man im Federweg steht, bestimmt aber nicht nur die LSC allein, wenn sie zu hart eingestellt ist, wirst du normalerweise weniger weit eintauchen, wenn der Luftdruck (oder die Federhärte) nicht passt und der Anlieger (die Belastung) lang genug andauert, wirst du aber genauso im Federweg versinken.



Ok, das stimmt natürlich. Dass die LS DS irgend etwas ersetzen soll, wollte ich natürlich nicht sagen. 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen, dass wenn er den Druck im Dämpfer erhöht er die LS DS etwas rausdrehen kann, damit er trotz erhöhtem Gegendruck noch an seinen Federweg rankommt und nicht durch die Dämpfung davon ferngehalten wird. Das gilt natürlich auch für die HS DS




Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn ich SAG schreibe, meine ich den gemessenen negativ Federweg *im Stand.*
> 
> Das die LSC den Federweg in bzg Anliegern beeinflussen soll ist völlig klar



Ok, darin lag mein Denkfehler. Ich habe den Stand mit langsamen Kompressionen gleich gesetzt. und das ist natürlich Humbug.

Aber gerade deshalb sollte man bei erhöhtem Gegendruck (Also mehr Luftdruck im Dämpfer oder einer stärkeren Feder) die LS DS rausnehmen. Denn der *Sag im Stand* hat, wenn man es so sieht rein gar nichts zu bedeuten.


----------



## Nico Laus (2. April 2013)

> Denn der Sag im Stand hat, wenn man es so sieht rein gar nichts zu bedeuten.


Hä? Er ist ein Indikator zur Ermittlung der passenden Federrate. Nicht Dämpfer und Feder in einen Topf schmeißen!


----------



## christophersch (2. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Hä? Er ist ein Indikator zur Ermittlung der passenden Federrate. Nicht Dämpfer und Feder in einen Topf schmeißen!



Ich entschuldige mich aufrechtig und nehme Alles zurück. Mich konnte man gestern nicht für ganz voll nehmen 

Und dann rede bzw. schreibe ich bevor ich nachdenke.


----------



## frieda_6669 (2. April 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich aufrechtig und nehme Alles zurück. Mich konnte man gestern nicht für ganz voll nehmen
> 
> Und dann rede bzw. schreibe ich bevor ich nachdenke.


 

dafür hast du dich aber mächtig ins zeug gelegt...war beeindruckend...


----------



## christophersch (2. April 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> dafür hast du dich aber mächtig ins zeug gelegt...war beeindruckend...



haha, Danke.

Liegt unter anderem aber auch daran, dass ich mir über den Sag (ausgenommen den Monarch, den ich vor 5 Jahren gefahren bin) bisher eigentlich überhaupt gar keine Gedanken gemacht habe. Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich mich nicht mit meinem Dämpfer beschäftige, nein, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich verstelle das Dämpfer/Gabelsetup recht häufig und passe es auch an die Streckenverhältnisse an. Aber einzig und alleine nach Gefühl und persönlichen Vorlieben. Der Sag im Stand hat da für mich noch nie eine Rolle gespielt.


----------



## Nill (2. April 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Raw Rahmen hast, dann sind deine Decal unter einer Schicht Klarlack. Bis auf den Torque Schriftzug, der müsste Teil der Steinschlagschutzfolie sein.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Das war eine Aktion 

Der Schriftzug am Unterrohr und am Oberrohr seitlich CANYON, sind dank Aceton, Geschichte


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. April 2013)

Harrr, heute kam nach dem 32er Kettenblatt (RF Single Ring, sehr leckeres Teil!) die zweite Zutat für das Projekt 1x9 bei mir an: die Kettenführung (MRP Micro, auch eine echte Sahneschnitte). Die 2 Kassetten zum schlachten kommen vermutlich morgen, das letzte Lebenszeichen des 41er Ritzel kam vor 3 Tagen aus LA 
Die Kurbel-Region wird (für meinen Geschmack) echt verdammt gut werden  ...muss ja dann auch die bockschwere Kassette mit dem hässlichen Umbau-Ritzel kompensieren


----------



## fatal_error (2. April 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Das war eine Aktion
> 
> Der Schriftzug am Unterrohr und am Oberrohr seitlich CANYON, sind dank Aceton, Geschichte



Hättest du mal ein paar Bilder für mich wie es jetzt aussieht  ?
Sind sie doch nicht unter dem Klarlack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (2. April 2013)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Hättest du mal ein paar Bilder für mich wie es jetzt aussieht  ?
> Sind sie doch nicht unter dem Klarlack?



^^ das hoffe ich  - Wenn nicht ist dort jetzt ALLES weg 

Mache diese Wochen (Do.) gerne noch mal ein Bild für dich.


----------



## Nill (3. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Harrr, heute kam nach dem 32er Kettenblatt (RF Single Ring, sehr leckeres Teil!) die zweite Zutat für das Projekt 1x9 bei mir an: die Kettenführung (MRP Micro, auch eine echte Sahneschnitte). Die 2 Kassetten zum schlachten kommen vermutlich morgen, das letzte Lebenszeichen des 41er Ritzel kam vor 3 Tagen aus LA
> Die Kurbel-Region wird (für meinen Geschmack) echt verdammt gut werden  ...muss ja dann auch die bockschwere Kassette mit dem hässlichen Umbau-Ritzel kompensieren



1X9 bin ich auch mal an meinem Scratch gefahren mit 32 KB vorne - das sah schon super aus, mit MRP Lopes KFü 

Das 41 Ritzel(HR) will ich sehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. April 2013)

Ja, dein Scratch kenne ich noch, eines der schönsten Lightfreerider die ich kenne  (nur die weiße Lyrik hätte für mich schwarz gemusst, wie schon mal geschrieben )




Nill schrieb:


> Das 41 Ritzel(HR) will ich sehen


Hier ein kleines Preview:





(Foto von User _Kuschi_)

Wiegt >200g...!


----------



## Jogi (3. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...das letzte Lebenszeichen des 41er Ritzel kam vor 3 Tagen aus LA



Von welchem Shop bekommst du das denn? Ich flieg da nämlich in Kürze hin


----------



## mssc (3. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wiegt >200g...!



Da ist aber schon viel unnötiges Material dran... zwischen den Stegen für die Schrauben, könnte man ja eigentlich Langlöcher machen, oder gleich "dreieckige Löcher"... Oder ist das so Absicht und es hält sonst nicht?


----------



## der_erce (3. April 2013)

Sieht ungewöhnlich aus. Aber Gewichtstechnisch eher suboptimal oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. April 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Von welchem Shop bekommst du das denn? Ich flieg da nämlich in Kürze hin


Ist einer, der die Teile bei eBay verkauft, dürfte kein richtiger Shop sein. Hat außer den Ritzeln hauptsächlich anderes selbstgefräßtes Zeug wie irgendwelche Adapter, Werkzeuge etc. im Angebot.




mssc schrieb:


> Da ist aber schon viel unnötiges Material dran... zwischen den Stegen für die Schrauben, könnte man ja eigentlich Langlöcher machen, oder gleich "dreieckige Löcher"... Oder ist das so Absicht und es hält sonst nicht?


Das werde ich mir mal anschauen, wenn es da ist. Allzu hart ist es wohl nicht, da einer, der es bestellt hatte, berichtet hat, dass es leicht verbogen bei ihm ankam...! Mal sehen, ob es da noch sinnvolle Möglichkeiten zur Erleichterung gibt.




der_erce schrieb:


> Sieht ungewöhnlich aus. Aber Gewichtstechnisch eher suboptimal oder?


"eher suboptimal" ist noch sehr freundlich ausgedrückt... die so entstehende Kassette wird weit über das Doppelte meiner jetzigen XT (254g) wiegen! Das Problem neben dem "Blei-Ritzel" ist, dass ich für eine vernünftige Abstufung zwei Deore Kassetten schlachten und neu zusammenstecken muss, denn für 9-fach gibt es sonst keine mit 36er Ritzel. Deshalb kann ich auch keine leichtere Teilkassette mit Alu-Spider wie meine jetzige verwenden. Wird dann wohl auf um die 600g nur für die Kassette rauslaufen... da weiß der gewichtsbewusste Schrauber schon nicht mehr, ob er  oder  soll...! Unterm Strich kommts dann ziemlich genau aufs gleiche Gewicht raus wie jetzt mit Umwerfer, aber mir gehts ja in erster Linie um die Funktion und das ist ja auch nur mal ein Test... wenn mir das so gefällt, wird auf eine XX1 gespart bzw. gewartet, bis es das Konzept auch günstiger gibt.


----------



## der_erce (3. April 2013)

Wow..das alles nur weil du der xx1 nocht nicht 100% traust oder weil die Kohle noch fehlt?


----------



## Whitey (3. April 2013)

Funktion 1a. Selbst im ruppigen Gelände. 





Wenn Du die Komponenten einzeln im Web zusammensuchst bekommt man mittlerweile die gesamte Gruppe für unter 800 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (3. April 2013)

@smubob : warum baust du nicht auf 10-fach um?
Die xx1 war mir auch zu teuer, fahre jetzt vorne ein 32er und hinten 11-36 mit Zee Schaltwerk. Funzt super, war nicht all zu teuer und reicht für die meisten Anstiege hier in der Gegend aus....


----------



## luxaltera (3. April 2013)

Du verlagerst das Gewicht damit natürlich extrem von der Mitte nach hinten und wandelst es auchnoch in ungefederte rotierende Masse um. Ob das Sinn macht wird sich herausstellen. Die bodenfreiheit bei dem xx1 bild ist natürlich geil. Gibt es für so kleine kettenblätter eigentlich passende bashguards und/oder Rockrings?


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wow..das alles nur weil du der xx1 nocht nicht 100% traust oder weil die Kohle noch fehlt?


Weil ich 1. gerne bastle, das 2. eine absolut billige Lösung ist, da Schaltwerk + Shifter (immerhin beides X0) beibehalten werden können und ich 3. aktuell einfach keine knapp 700 für den Spaß übrig habe. Da gönne ich mir lieber für die Hälfte ne Woche PdS im Sommer  "Trauen" würde ich der XX1 absolut! Kurbel und KeFü kann dann mit XX1 genau so bleiben, wie ich es jetzt umbaue, nur die Kassetten-Teile werden überflüssig, aber die kann ich ggf. ja auch wieder verkaufen. Wären ja auch nur <100 "Verlust" für eine Weile 1x9 testen.




Whitey schrieb:


> Funktion 1a. Selbst im ruppigen Gelände.


...und trotzdem würde ich die nicht ohne KeFü fahren wollen 




Whitey schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Komponenten einzeln im Web zusammensuchst bekommt man mittlerweile die gesamte Gruppe für unter 800 Euro.


Ich weiß, 620 für alle XX1 Teile (ohne Kurbel) + 70 für den Freilauf in meinem Fall.




mlb schrieb:


> @smubob : warum baust du nicht auf 10-fach um?


Wozu?? Das bringt mir absolut überhaupt nichts - außer 1 Gang mehr, also minimal feinere Abstufung, was ich vermutlich nicht zwingend brauche (das wird der Test zeigen) und Kosten, die sich je nach Komponentenauswahl zwischen dem Doppelten und dem Vierfachen des Umbaus auf Basis meiner 9-fach Teile belaufen würden...!

Eine 11-36er Kassette ist für mich eh keine Alternative, da mir die Bandbreite niiiie und nimmer reichen würde. Wenn man nur mal gemütlich auf Asphalt oder Forstweg zu einem Spot rollt ist das eine völlig andere Sache als wenn man, wie ich, auch richtige Touren fährt, wo man durchaus auch mal Trails bergauf fährt und dabei nicht 100Hm am Stück im Stehen durch pressen will/kann. Wenn ich in gut 1 Monat mit dem FRX beim Gäsbock Marathon starte (ja, ich weiß, ist pervers ), will ich nicht am zweiten Anstieg schon schieben müssen, weil ich platt bin.  Da fahren zwar auch Leute mit Singlespeed mit, aber die sind eh krank 




luxaltera schrieb:


> Du verlagerst das Gewicht damit natürlich extrem von der Mitte nach hinten und wandelst es auchnoch in ungefederte rotierende Masse um. Ob das Sinn macht wird sich herausstellen. Die bodenfreiheit bei dem xx1 bild ist natürlich geil. Gibt es für so kleine kettenblätter eigentlich passende bashguards und/oder Rockrings?


Klar, das ist der unschöne Teil dran. Aber wenn es gut funktioniert, kann man sich ja ggf. nach Möglichkeiten zum Gewicht sparen umsehen.
Bashguards bis 32 Z. gibts standardmäßig, ich würde bei 1-fach aber eh keinen Bashring fahren, sondern max. einen Taco. Genau so sieht ja auch meine MRP Micro aus: die ist für 28er-32er KB gebaut. Ich wollte keine KeFü, die bei 32 schon an der unteren Grenze ist und dann an beiden Verstellungen der überflüssige Arm übersteht, deshalb die Entscheidung für diese kleine Führung. Ist außerdem mit 165g auch etwas leichter als die üblichen Verdächtigen in 32-36Z. Größe.


----------



## luxaltera (3. April 2013)

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mal ein 34er oder 32er Kettenblatt ausprobiere, im
Moment fahre ich immernoch die serienmäßigen 36/11-36 und da stoße ich bergauf auch schnell an die grenzen wobei ich das 11er ritzel sehr selten ausreize...
Schieben hasse ich wie Pest. Wer hat mit 32(34)/11-36 Erfahrung?


----------



## jedy (3. April 2013)

hi markus,

ich fahre 34/11-36, allerdings am mega - nicht am torque. im grunewald kommt man damit gut zurecht und im harz auch


----------



## luxaltera (3. April 2013)

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (3. April 2013)

Hab am FRX 32 / 11-34 (9-fach) das reicht in den meisten Fällen. Manchmal wünsch ich mir schon ein 36er oder gar ein 38 aber mehr nicht 
Mal schauen, vielleicht werde ich irgendwann mal auf 10-fach 11-36 umbauen


----------



## luxaltera (3. April 2013)

Naja die kleine Abstufung ist für mich nicht zwingend notwendig, ist halt Saint. Das ist ne 10fach Schaltung in der Version wie ich sie habe... Würde auch 9er fahren... Schalte eh meist in 2er Schritten.


----------



## Nill (4. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...] ich würde bei 1-fach aber eh keinen Bashring fahren, sondern max. einen Taco. [....]



Und falls doch dann schau dir mal das Teil an, welches ich grade an einer 2 Fach XT habe.

Will unbedingt wissen, ob deine Bastelaktion funktioniert 
Sowas find ich immer klasse


----------



## der_erce (4. April 2013)

@Nill interessantes Teil. Ich werd das mal beobachten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

@Nill: Interessant!  Aber auch echt teuer...! Ich denke mal, dass du ohne Probleme mit dem kleinen KB auf 24 oder 22 runter kannst. Die "klassische" 2-fach Kombi ist ja 36/22 und ich schätze, auch die würde ohne Steighilfen funktionieren, nur eben nicht so leicht/schnell beim Hochschalten...

Ich werde hier berichten, wie mein Test verläuft. Aber ich habe da keine großen Bedenken, denn mit dem gleichen Umbau bei 10-fach sind schon ein paar Leute unterwegs. Habe gestern die beiden Deore Kassetten zum schlachten bekommen, 380 und 425g die beiden Wuchtbrummen...! Aber für die Abstufung, die ich brauche gibts nix passendes mit Alu-Spacer, da muss ich eben auf die schweren Einzelritzel zurückgreifen. Hab die Kassessen auch schon zerlegt, man muss nur je drei Stifte aufbrohren/-drehmeln, dann hat man die einzelnen Ritzel und Spacer in der Hand.

Aber heute erst mal noch das halbwegs gute Wetter nutzen und ne schöne große Tour fahren, das 41er Ritzel ist eh noch nicht da...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. April 2013)

Sonntag ist mein LRS fertig 

Ich freu mich voll!!! Wird dann direkt in Beerfelden getestet


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

Hoffentlich macht der Simon das ordentlich, damit du ihn nicht direkt zusammenfaltest 













...nur Spaß!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. April 2013)

Wir fahren Sonntag direkt damit nach Beerfelden. Denke das wird passen


----------



## frieda_6669 (4. April 2013)

@ luxaltera: 
Ich fahre auch 11-36 mit 32er kettenblatt. Habe mein bike direkt nach erhalt so umgebaut. Dadurch wirds kein tourenbike, aber man kommt schon nen anstieg hoch... Längere anstiege kann ich (noch) nicht beurteilen, werde ich aber berichten, sobald man sowas mal wieder fahren kann bei uns...alles in allem fand ich aber vor allem den vorteil in der agilität des bikes. Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass canyon das bike mit 36er und 11-26 ausliefert...das war mir zu arg...
Bisher bin ich mit der von mir gewählten übersetzung zufrieden...


----------



## luxaltera (4. April 2013)

danke sehr hilfreich. denke ich werd das mal probieren. dann hab ich auch wieder was zu basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (4. April 2013)

Hmm,, wenn ich das so lese ... ich denke mal , das wenn mein Flashzone da ist, ich die Kasette ma mit der vom AM Tauschen werde... kostet mich nicht´s und auf dem AM brauch ich die Großen eh nicht


----------



## Nill (4. April 2013)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Hättest du mal ein paar Bilder für mich wie es jetzt aussieht  ?
> Sind sie doch nicht unter dem Klarlack?



Hier das versprochenen Bild.
Ich würde ganz ehrlich niemandem diese ACETON Nummer raten.
Das CANYON schimmer an 3 Stellen noch durch = aber das fährt sich weg 

Das chemisch Endlacken ging wesentlich besser und kostet bei mir um die Ecke nur 30 Euronen. 
Wollte es trotzdem mal ausprobieren um mir meine Meinung dazu zu bilden.

Für mich - NIE WIEDER  
Das schöne daran ist nur, dass der Klarlack erhalten bleibt


----------



## fatal_error (4. April 2013)

Danke für ein Bild 

Aber ganz ehrlich was hast du entfernt ?
Dachte es geht um das Canyon am Oberrohr...
Unten ist es doch nur ein Aufkleber mit aufgedrucktem logo!? 

Oder stehe ich gerade auf dem schlauch


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass canyon das bike mit 36er und 11-26 ausliefert...das war mir zu arg...


Naja, für ein Park-Bike ist das so doch absolut perfekt! Ich habe am Park-LRS sogar nur ne 11-23er Kassette drauf...




fatal_error schrieb:


> Dachte es geht um das Canyon am Oberrohr...
> Unten ist es doch nur ein Aufkleber mit aufgedrucktem logo!?
> 
> Oder stehe ich gerade auf dem schlauch


Ja, tust du  Bei den Raw Rahmen ist das genau so auflackiert/aufgedruckt wie die die anderen Schriftzüge auch und die Folie ist einfach nur klar. Nur bei den anderen Farben ist das Logo Teil des Aufklebers. Wie das genau bei den 2013er Modellen ist - keine Ahnung...


----------



## der_erce (4. April 2013)

Endlich da!


----------



## Nill (5. April 2013)

fatal_error schrieb:


> Danke für ein Bild
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich was hast du entfernt ?
> Dachte es geht um das Canyon am Oberrohr...
> ...



Ach ja, das war ja der wichtige Part 

Da hatte ich einfache keine Muße mehr  - Mehr schrubben hätte auch noch mehr weg bekommen


----------



## Nill (5. April 2013)

@der_erce: schönes BLING BLING


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Endlich da!



Sehr fein!!!

Meine (alles schwarz bis auf die Nippel, welche orange sind) hat Simon gestern auch fertig gestellt 
2091 gr beide zusammen ohne Felgenbänder, Reifen und Schläuche.
HR 1111gr und VR 980gr.
Hast du deine schon gewogen?

Bilder von meinen gibt es wenn ich sie drauf hab  Oder Simon vorher welche postet


----------



## LordLinchpin (5. April 2013)

ich hab die schriftzüge und das logo rückstandslos entfernen können dank aceton und zeit, aber das war auch der schwatte flashzone rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (5. April 2013)

@Nill Merci  @S.Tschuschke Dank dir. Habs noch nicht gewogen. Mach ich das WE mal. Hast du mit oder ohne Bremsscheibe gewogen? Komplett Schwarz mit orangen Nippeln sieht bestimmt auch sehr sexy aus. Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. April 2013)

Ohne Bremsscheiben gewogen. Lediglich Felge, Naben, Nippel und Speichen. 
Ich bin auch gespannt  Hab bisher nur Gestern kurz das HR gesehen, Rest hat Simon danach fertig gemacht. Ich hoffe der wacht gleich auf und schickt neue Bilder


----------



## der_erce (5. April 2013)

hehe...ich werd heut abend mal ohne und mit Bremsscheiben und dann noch "fahrfertig" mit Schlauch und Mantel wiegen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. April 2013)

Mal schauen ob Siemon/ich diese Werte ebenfalls nachliefern können.


----------



## der_erce (5. April 2013)

Weißt du was du für Speichen und Nippel hast? Sapim oder DT-Swiss? Ein Vergleich wär sicher interessant.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. April 2013)

Sapim Race Speiche schwarz 33 x 254mm und 33 x 256mm

Polyax Alu Nippel in orange 14mm mit 2mm Gewinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (5. April 2013)

Ich hab Nippel und Speichen von DT. Speichen sind die Competition und Nippel müssten die Standart 20g sein.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. April 2013)

Bin gespannt was mein Bike wiegen wird mit dem neuen LRS und der XT Kurbel... Mal sehen ob es weniger sein wird als die 17,6 Kg Serie.


----------



## der_erce (5. April 2013)

17.6? 16.7 war beim Speedzone angegeben soweit ich weiß


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. April 2013)

Die 17,6 waren mit DMR Vault Pedalen gemessen. Kann auch sein das ich mich leicht vermessen habe...
Mal sehen was es dann jetzt mit XT Krubel, anderem LRS und Pedalen wiegen wird.


----------



## der_erce (5. April 2013)

Stimmt..die Pedale hab ich völlig vergessen


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Endlich da!


Sehr lecker! Bin schon gespannt, wie die im Bike wirken 




der_erce schrieb:


> Komplett Schwarz mit orangen Nippeln sieht bestimmt auch sehr sexy aus.


Tut es, hab sie gestern Abend schon gesehen  Ist ja optisch identisch mit meinem Touren-LRS und den finde ich farblich auch sehr gelungen.
Würde den LRS von S.Tschuschke auch genau so als Park-LRS fahren, evtl. mit D-Light Speichen.




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was mein Bike wiegen wird mit dem neuen LRS und der XT Kurbel... Mal sehen ob es weniger sein wird als die 17,6 Kg Serie.


Na ganz einfach: Originaler LRS knapp 2,3kg - der neue knapp 2,1kg = -200g. Originale Hussefelt Kurbel mit Lager knapp 1100g - XT Kurbel mit Lager knapp 700g = -400g. Sollte also am Ende bei 17kg liegen, wenn die 17,6kg korrekt waren.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. April 2013)

Kurbel Ersparnis sind schon mal 490 Gramm.


----------



## Mithras (5. April 2013)

Muss die Brunhilde nur wieder in ein Stück gebracht werden  bin sehr gespannt und wenn alles gut läuft können wir nächstes we mal nen Test fahren..


----------



## simdiem (5. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sapim Race Speiche schwarz 33 x 254mm und 33 x 256mm


32x 254mm und 32x 256 mm 



der_erce schrieb:


> hehe...ich werd heut abend mal ohne und mit Bremsscheiben und dann noch "fahrfertig" mit Schlauch und Mantel wiegen.





S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob Siemon/ich diese Werte ebenfalls nachliefern können.



Sind nicht aussagekräftig. Da müsste er schon das selbe Felgenband, die selben Reifen und die selben Schläuche haben. Und selbst dann ist es nicht aussagekräftig, da es bei Reifen abweichungen von bis zu +- 70 gr pro Reifen gibt. 




Mithras schrieb:


> Muss die Brunhilde nur wieder in ein Stück gebracht werden



Meinste S.Tschuschke's FRX? Kinderspiel


----------



## der_erce (5. April 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sind nicht aussagekräftig. Da müsste er schon das selbe Felgenband, die selben Reifen und die selben Schläuche haben. Und selbst dann ist es nicht aussagekräftig, da es bei Reifen abweichungen von bis zu +- 70 gr pro Reifen gibt.



 VA 998g HA 1348g Nackt... Der Vergleich wäre ja dann interessant wenns eben NICHT die gleichen Bauteile sind um zu sehen, wo es mehr oder weniger ist. Wir haben ja schon mal nicht die gleichen Speichen und Nippel.



simdiem schrieb:


> Meinste S.Tschuschke's FRX? Kinderspiel



Nope...er meint meine Bruni  



Mithras schrieb:


> Muss die Brunhilde nur wieder in ein Stück gebracht werden  bin sehr gespannt und wenn alles gut läuft können wir nächstes we mal nen Test fahren..



Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen/heute  den Steuersatz auszutauschen, dann könnten wir im Lauf der Woche die Bruni assemblen und Fotofertig machen. Ich hab zur Fotosession auch schon ne geile IDee...muss da mal bisl nachforschen wie einfach oder schwierig das wär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. April 2013)

Nee Simon, bruni is das vom erce ... 

Fotos wären schon geil, aber ohne backgroundbärbel ....


----------



## simdiem (6. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> VA 998g HA 1348g Nackt... Der Vergleich wäre ja dann interessant wenns eben NICHT die gleichen Bauteile sind um zu sehen, wo es mehr oder weniger ist. Wir haben ja schon mal nicht die gleichen Speichen und Nippel.



Deine Gewichte sind ohne Felgenband? Wo hat dein Kollege denn die 237 gr am Hinterrad versteckt? Svens Spike Felgen sind mit 630 gr nicht gerade die leichtesten. Was für Speichen sind das bei dir? Auf das Gewicht kann man wenn überhaupt nur mit Messingnippel kommen. Und dann wären es immer noch 190 gr mehr. Oder hast du mit Kassette gewogen?

Viele Grüße
Simon

PS: Ich kann den LRS auch nochmal mit Kassette und Schläuchen und Reifen wiegen. Morgen dann.


----------



## der_erce (6. April 2013)

Ja hinten Kassette und beide hatten felgenband drauf. Speichen sind dt competition und Nippel Alu auch von dt!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. April 2013)

Ach so, dachte schon deine wäre schwerer. Mal sehen was der Simon heute noch zaubert...


----------



## der_erce (6. April 2013)

Ohne Bremsscheibe mit Mantel und Schlauch: VA = 2428g  (Maxxis Highroller 2.4) HA = 2711g (Maxxis Minion 2.5)


----------



## simdiem (6. April 2013)

Rennrad Kassette?


----------



## der_erce (6. April 2013)

Die Standard die auf dem speedzone drauf war: Pg 1050?


----------



## fh10697 (6. April 2013)

Hey weiss einer von euch ob es das neue frx whipzone von haus aus in unterschiedlichen feder stärken zu kaufen gibt? Weil ich brauch den L rahmen wiege aber nur 75 kg... Wie teuer ist ein stahlfeder wechsel?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. April 2013)

Feder kostet je nach Dämpfer 20-40 neu. Im Bikemarkt und hier im Feder Tausch Thread gibt's die auch günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fh10697 (6. April 2013)

Okay danke


----------



## fh10697 (6. April 2013)

Hat jemand schon erfahrungsberichte? Bzw ist das ein bike für einsteiger im bereich downhill?


----------



## der_erce (6. April 2013)

Ja. Ist was für Einsteiger. Habs mir letztes JAhr gekauft und alles ist  !


----------



## Sasse82 (6. April 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen.
Ich bin letztes Jahr 3-4 Mal verschiedene Leih-Bikes gefahren und habe nun sein Februar mein eigenes 2013er Rockzone. Bisher komme ich gut mit klar und bereue den Kauf nicht!


----------



## fh10697 (6. April 2013)

Okay, sieht auch vielversprechend aus! Nur die auslieferung wird vermutlich problematisch, da 1 model zurzeit komplett ausverkauft ist


----------



## Sasse82 (6. April 2013)

Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass schwarz/orange beliebter ist als das grau.
Aber frag doch einfach mal bei Canyon nach ob das Exemplar auf absehbare Zeit wieder verfügbar sein sollte.
Falls nicht musst du dir Gedanken machen ob du ggf. auf Rockzone oder Flashzone setzen möchtest, die sind verfügbar.

Bist du eigentlich schon mal vorher im Bikepark unterwegs gewesen oder willst du erst mit dem eigenen Bike starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fh10697 (6. April 2013)

Jo muss ich schauen, ist halt nochmal bissle teurer undnich muss ja auch noch mit ca 500 für zubehör rechnen :/
Ich war noch nie in einem bike park, ABER ich bin schonmal paar größere schanzen gefahren...


----------



## Sasse82 (6. April 2013)

Wann das so ist, kann ich dir eigentlich nur empfehlen erst ein paar Mal so in einen Bikepark zu gehen, Bike und Ausstattung zu mieten, und ohne großen Geldeinsatz die ersten Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
Hinterher wirst du dann vermutlich besser beurteilen können was du überhaupt willst und ob dir der Sport überhaupt liegt.
Wenn du jetzt ins Blaue hinein kaufst besteht die Gefahr, dass du bald feststellst, dass du entweder für deinen Fahrstil das falsche Bike gekauft hast oder dir der Sport vielleicht gar nicht so sehr gefällt und das Geld insgesamt eine Fehlinvestition war.


----------



## fh10697 (6. April 2013)

Ja ich verstehe, jedoch brauche ich sowieso ein neues fahrrad und ich mag großen federweg


----------



## termaltake (7. April 2013)




----------



## der_erce (7. April 2013)

Die Dorade is geil. Was ist das fuer ein Vorbau?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. April 2013)

Neue Felgen


----------



## prof.66 (7. April 2013)

Auch wenns nicht so wirklich hier rein passt, ist das ein Thule ClipOn High ?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. April 2013)

Kann sein. Keine Ahnung wie der genau heißt...


----------



## prof.66 (7. April 2013)

ok mir gehts eigentlich auch nur darum ob das teil was "taugt" zwecks Montage
am Auto und die Befestigung der Räder am Träger ?

Wie schauts da mit Kratzern etc am Auto aus wenn der Träger montiert wird.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. April 2013)

Wenn man es zu zweit montiert kein Problem mit Kratzern. Hab aber um die Teile noch Tape gemacht. Zwei FRX halten ohne Probleme 

Kofferraum aber aufmachen ist nicht so wirklich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (7. April 2013)

nachdem ich fast alle anbauteile getauscht hab, hab ich nun endlich *mein* bike. da das wetter endlich mal schönwetterfahrertauglich war gings ma raus in wald. und was soll ich sagen .... das handling ist ein traum. das frx geb ich nicht wieder her. nachdem die saint jetzt eingebremst ist rockt die auch hart.


----------



## Nduro (7. April 2013)

schönes Bike und schönes Bild.


----------



## Marcy666 (7. April 2013)

... hier mal ein Bild von Heute:






seit meinem letzten Post habe ich folgende Teile geändert:

Dämpfer gedreht
Gabel 
Pedale Brave
Reifen Muddy Marry v. + h.
Felgenaufkleber entfernt

so wie auf dem Bild bin jetzt bei 16,1 kg


----------



## _andi_ (7. April 2013)

16.1 mit luftfedern? wieviel muss denn die kurbel da wiegen? 
ich hab mit den schweren stahlfedern "nur" 14.9 kg


----------



## Thiel (7. April 2013)

Die Hammerschmidt wiegt über 1.5kg mit Innenlager.


----------



## Marcy666 (7. April 2013)

Der LRS ist halt 'Sack'-Schwer und die MM sind halt auch nicht die leichtesten


----------



## gerry. (7. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,

gibt es mittlerweile Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid Air im FRX bezüglich Ansprechverhalten und Endprogression?

Es gibt ja 2013 Modelle mit CCDB Air. Ist hier ein neues Tune verbaut, damit der Dämpfer nicht mehr so eine hohe Endprogression hat?

Wäre schön wenn jemand was darüber weiß und berichten kann. Danke schonmal


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. April 2013)

Wenn ich das mit der dorado so sehe bin ich froh bei meiner damals die Aufkleber geändert zu haben, das weiß passt gar nicht dazu


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 249316
> 
> Neue Felgen



Man erkennt wirklich *nichts!!*   Wie ist das Gewicht jetzt komplett vom LRS ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. April 2013)

Komplettgewicht mit Reifen weiß ich nicht. Muss ich mal wiegen. 

Simon hat bessere Bilder mit seine Spiegelreflex gemacht. Vielleicht stellt er die noch rein.


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2013)

Was heisst hier "vielleicht"??


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. April 2013)

Da musst du Ihne fragen


----------



## Marcy666 (8. April 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> 16.1 mit luftfedern? wieviel muss denn die kurbel da wiegen?
> ich hab mit den schweren stahlfedern "nur" 14.9 kg





Na, bist du dir da sicher mit deinen 14,9kg


----------



## _andi_ (8. April 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Na, bist du dir da sicher mit deinen 14,9kg



ja sehr sicher sogar 
grad mit schlamm sinds 15.0 kg


----------



## Mithras (8. April 2013)

hmm is aber wenig Schlamm .. nicht artgerecht genug bewegt? *duck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (8. April 2013)

ich bin doch schönwetterfahrer


----------



## Didgi (8. April 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Dämpfer gedreht



mal ne Frage: hab das schon mehrfach gesehen und gelesen, was bringt/soll das? Hat sich der Hersteller nicht was dabei gedacht den Dämpfer so einzubauen wie er ist? Interessiert mich einfach, vll könnt ihr mich ja aufklären 

Daniel


----------



## Thiel (8. April 2013)

Hallo,
man dreht den Dämpfer immer so, das man besser an die Einsteller kommt, die man öfter benutzt.

Alle anderen Gründe sind eine Einbildung 

p.s. Eure LRS Gewichte sind völlig uninteressant, wenn ihr die mit Reifen, Kassetten oder Bremssscheiben wiegt.

Entweder komplett nackt wiegen (Adapter natürlich mit) oder sein lassen, da der angestrebte Vergleich mit anderen nicht klappt.


----------



## christophersch (8. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> man dreht den Dämpfer immer so, das man besser an die Einsteller kommt, die man öfter benutzt.
> 
> Alle anderen Gründe sind eine Einbildung



Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn man zusätzlich zur Erreichbarkeit des Dämpfers auch noch den Ausgleichsbehälter unter hat und er nicht an der Seite der Wippe liegt. Dann hat man einen niedrigeren Schwerpunkt und wenig ungefederte Masse. Aber das zählt wohl zum Kapitel "Einbildung" 

(ist beim Frs ja eh nicht möglich, sondern nur beim Session, Glory, Aurum etc.)

grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> p.s. Eure LRS Gewichte sind völlig uninteressant, wenn ihr die mit Reifen, Kassetten oder Bremssscheiben wiegt.
> 
> Entweder komplett nackt wiegen (Adapter natürlich mit) oder sein lassen, da der angestrebte Vergleich mit anderen nicht klappt.



1111 Gramm das HR und 980 Gramm das Vorderrad. Mit Adaptern, ohne Bremsscheiben. Nur Felgen, Speichen, Nippel, Naben und Adapter.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> man dreht den Dämpfer immer so, das man besser an die Einsteller kommt, die man öfter benutzt.
> 
> Alle anderen Gründe sind eine Einbildung


Falsch!  Im Optimalfall dreht man den Dämpfer so, dass die Kolbenstange unten ist, denn dann steht das Öl immer an den Dichtungen an und schmiert diese optimal. Gerade bei einem Luftdämpfer ist das absolut keine Einbildung, sondern durch schlechteres Ansprechen eindeutig nachvollziehbar, wenn man es nicht so macht...




Thiel schrieb:


> p.s. Eure LRS Gewichte sind völlig uninteressant, wenn ihr die mit Reifen, Kassetten oder Bremssscheiben wiegt.
> 
> Entweder komplett nackt wiegen (Adapter natürlich mit) oder sein lassen, da der angestrebte Vergleich mit anderen nicht klappt.


Richtig!  Wenn hier gerade schon so schön verglichen wird, mal die Gewichte meiner beiden LRS zum Vergleich:
Touren-LRS:
Hope Pro 2 Evo, Alexrims Supra 30, Sapim Laser/D-Light, Sapim Alu Polyax orange, FRM TL Band - vorne: 828g, hinten: 963g (=1791g).
(Je nachdem, wie die Felgen nach dieser Saison aussehen, speiche ich da evtl. Subrosas ein, wegen der besseren TL-Tauglichkeit)
Park LRS:
Hope Pro 2, Sun Single Track, DT Comp, vorne Messing / hinten Alu, vorne Schwalbe Textilband / hinten FRM TL Band - vorne: 1030g, hinten: 1093g (= 2123g).
(Wenn die Single Track mal die Grätsche machen oder ich irgendwann nicht mehr widerstehen kann, kommen da Spank Spike 35 mit D-Light/Race Speichen rein)


----------



## Thiel (9. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Falsch!  Im Optimalfall dreht man den Dämpfer so, dass die Kolbenstange unten ist, denn dann steht das Öl immer an den Dichtungen an und schmiert diese optimal. Gerade bei einem Luftdämpfer ist das absolut keine Einbildung, sondern durch schlechteres Ansprechen eindeutig nachvollziehbar, wenn man es nicht so macht...



Dann müsste ja jeder eine Upside Down Gabel fahren, damit das Öl dahin kommt, wo es schmieren bzw Dreck binden soll. 
Klappt allerdings auch mit konventioneller Gabel hervorragend, wie du sicher weißt 
Außerdem ist in vielen Luftdämpfern (Luftkammern) so wenig Öl, das es sich gar nicht erst sammeln könnte.


----------



## der_erce (9. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> p.s. Eure LRS Gewichte sind völlig uninteressant, wenn ihr die mit Reifen, Kassetten oder Bremssscheiben wiegt.
> 
> Entweder komplett nackt wiegen (Adapter natürlich mit) oder sein lassen, da der angestrebte Vergleich mit anderen nicht klappt.



Nö. ist nicht völlig uninteressant. 

Messung 1: so wie du es meinst = LRS (Felgen, Nippel, Naben, Speichen)
Messung 2: wie 1 + Kassette
Messung 3: wie 2 + Brensscheiben, Reifen und Schlauch (quasi einbaufertig) 
Die unterschiedlichen Komponenten wie Scheiben, Reifen und Schläuche wirken sich auch aufs Gesammtgewicht des LRS *und* Bikes aus.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Dann müsste ja jeder eine Upside Down Gabel fahren, damit das Öl dahin kommt, wo es schmieren bzw Dreck binden soll.
> Klappt allerdings auch mit konventioneller Gabel hervorragend, wie du sicher weißt
> Außerdem ist in vielen Luftdämpfern (Luftkammern) so wenig Öl, das es sich gar nicht erst sammeln könnte.


Ja, bei der Sache mit den Gabeln ist natürlich was dran...
Dennoch hatte ich schon beide Varianten (Luftdämpfer mit "Standrohr" unten und oben) und da war der mit dem obenliegenden "Standrohr" definitiv immer etwas holziger, bis er mal ordentlich durchbewegt wurde. Der Eindruck bleibt natürlich trotzdem irgendwo erhalten. Vermutlich ist es effektiv wirklich einfach wurscht. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, den Dämpfer so einzubauen, dass er theoretisch besser geschmiert wird, dann mache ich das auch so. Ist in meinem Fall jetzt auch nicht mit Behinderungen in der Zugänglichkeit der Einsteller verbunden (die ich aber eh quasi nie brauche).




der_erce schrieb:


> Nö. ist nicht völlig uninteressant.
> [...]


Na dann kann man doch einfach die Komponenten einzeln betrachten  Ist meiner Meinung nach einfacher und übersichtlicher. So mache ich es z. B. auch mit meiner Excel-Tabelle und so kann man Sparpotential auch einfacher identifizieren.


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nö. ist nicht völlig uninteressant.
> 
> Messung 1: so wie du es meinst = LRS (Felgen, Nippel, Naben, Speichen)
> Messung 2: wie 1 + Kassette
> ...


 

Ich mache einen vereinfachenden Vorschlag für Additionsbeherrschende...

Wiege alle mit vertretbaren Aufwand demontierbaren Einzelteile...die Summe der Einzelteilgewichte sollte "in etwa" das Gesamtgewicht ergeben... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (9. April 2013)

Smubob, ja, so Excel Fetisch bin ich jetzt nicht 
 @speichenquaeler  Interessant wäre ob dann letztendlich auch tatsächlich das gleiche rauskommt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Smubob, ja, so Excel Fetisch bin ich jetzt nicht


Ich auch nicht, aber ich bin ein fauler Sack und so eine Tabelle ist, nachdem man sie mal gewissenhaft angelegt hat, einfach sehr praktisch und bequem  Wenn du willst, kann ich dir meine als "Vordruck" schicken?

*EDIT:* So, habe meine Tabelle mal um alles, was für die Allgemeinheit überflüssig ist, gekürzt und in ein Zip-File gepackt, *.xls direkt anhängen geht ja nicht. Da sind auf dem ersten Blatt alle Gewichte das originalen Aufbaus (Speedzone 2012 Gr. L raw) im Vergleich zu meinem ersten Aufbau gelistet. Das zweite Blatt ist mein aktueller Aufbau mit den geplanten/erwägten Änderungen und den jeweils zugehörigen Gewichten. Evtl. können ja noch mehr Leute außer der_erce etwas damit anfangen. Die Tabellen nach eigenen Wünsche bearbeiten sollte ja jeder hinkriegen, die Hauptarbeit ist so aber schon mal gemacht. Siehe => Anhang! 




der_erce schrieb:


> @speichenquaeler  Interessant wäre ob dann letztendlich auch tatsächlich das gleiche rauskommt.


In meinem Fall kommt es echt exakt hin  Ist aber auch wirklich gewissenhaft JEDES Einzelteil selbst gewogen...


----------



## luxaltera (9. April 2013)

die von euch die huberbuchsen verbaut haben:
bei mir passte der dämpfer (ccdb) mit den huberbuchsen zwar zwischen die beiden trailflip würfel, jedoch nicht ganz da etwas material der dämpferanlenkung selbst übersteht. habe das nun  etwas abgedremelt und nun passt es perfekt. die frage ist nun ob das nur bei mir ein problem war oder ob das bei allen frx so ist. also das bei eingebautem dämpfer die trackflipwürfel innen nicht plan mit der dämpferanlenkung abschliessen sondern leicht (<0,8mm) versenkt sind.
war kein problem, man sieht das abgeschliffene bei eingebautem dämpfer ja auch nicht... ist nur reines interesse.


----------



## Sasse82 (9. April 2013)

Anhand deiner Beschreibung kann ich nicht wirklich folgen was du genau meinst, jedoch kann ich berichten, dass ich meine Huber Buchsen ohne Probleme in ein 2013er FRX mit Vivid Air eingebaut habe. Ich musste nichts nachbessern.


----------



## admiralawesome (9. April 2013)

@luxaltera



> die von euch die huberbuchsen verbaut haben:
> bei mir passte der dämpfer (ccdb) mit den huberbuchsen zwar zwischen die beiden trailflip würfel, jedoch nicht ganz da etwas material der dämpferanlenkung selbst übersteht. habe das nun etwas abgedremelt und nun passt es perfekt. die frage ist nun ob das nur bei mir ein problem war oder ob das bei allen frx so ist. also das bei eingebautem dämpfer die trackflipwürfel innen nicht plan mit der dämpferanlenkung abschliessen sondern leicht (<0,8mm) versenkt sind.
> war kein problem, man sieht das abgeschliffene bei eingebautem dämpfer ja auch nicht... ist nur reines interesse.



War bei mir genau so!


----------



## mssc (9. April 2013)

Das liegt denke ich nicht an den Huber-Buchsen, zumindest kann ich meinen DB-Air (mit originalen Buchsen) nicht mit den Einstellern nach unten montieren, sonst steht die Wippe am Ende des Federwegs irgendwo am Dämpfer an (und würde etwas eindrücken/zerkratzen/sonstwas..).


----------



## luxaltera (9. April 2013)

nee die buchsen passen super.... zwischen die trackflipklötze. aber halt nicht in die aussparung in der wippe. da fehlte ein mm.


----------



## dia-mandt (9. April 2013)

Das darf aber nicht sein, sofern herr huber die richtigen abmessungen bekommen hat.
Bei mir passte alles perfekt.


----------



## luxaltera (9. April 2013)

ich kann ja mal photos machen. kann ja schon sein das ich mich da selbst vermessen habe. hab an all meinen bikes Huberbuchsen und bin nach wie vor zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. April 2013)

Ich muss später auch mal schauen, wie das bei mir aussieht... aber bis auf 203/Hi bin ich schon alles gefahren und es gab nie Probleme.


----------



## CanRo (10. April 2013)

Bitte helft mir....

Hallo Leute!

Ich hoffe ich bin hier jetzt richtig und nerve nicht die falschen Leute?!

Ich hab da ein kleines...oder großes Problem...mit meinem Tretlagergehäusegewinde!

Und zwar habe ich jetzt im Winter mein FRX Rockzone auf 1-fach umgebaut! Mit KeFü usw.! War alles das erste mal für mich...habe es dafür glaub ich aber ganz gut hinbekommen! So...nun aber das Problem! 

Um den ganzen alten Kram ab zu bekommen musste ich auch das Innenlager entfernen! Beim wieder einbauen dann habe ich mit den vorgeschlagenen 45 Nm angezogen...da drehte es mir aber zu lange immer weiter durch! Später merkte ich auch warum-die Spacer waren unter der Last gebrochen! 
Ich in Panik wieder alles abgeschraubt und dann festgestellt, dass das Tretlagergewinde an dem hinteren Ende (das was im Rahmen sitzt) 2-3 Spuren durchgedreht war! WARUM weiß ich nicht wirklich...Dreck? 

Ist ja auch egal...nur habe ich dann n riesen Fehler gemacht und die Spacer ausgetauscht und das ganze wieder zusammengeschraubt! 
Was in meinem Kopf vorging...keeeine Ahnung! 
Hab ich jetzt das gesamte Lager versaut? Es knackt im Moment nix! 
Aber ist es jetzt überhaupt noch möglich alles irgendwann wieder auszutauschen??? Hab schon gelesen, dass es nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ist das Gewinde nachzuschneiden! Hab auch Angst, dass beim nochmaligen lösen der Rest des Gewindes auch im Arsch ist...! 

Oh man...könnt ich mich beruhigen oder sollte ich einfach nur hoffen???
Das Bike ist mir echt wichtig und sauer zusammengespart! 
Und nun alles im Arsch wegen ner dummen Entscheidung beim rumbasteln? 
Wie kann das mit den Spacern eigentlich passieren? 
Hab ich zu fest angezogen? 
Wär echt toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!!
P.S.: Hoffe ihr wisst WO ich das mit dem Gewinde mein?! Hänge mal ein Gewinde an...nicht meins...aber markiert WO es durchgedreht ist...


----------



## Sasse82 (10. April 2013)

So wie du es eingezeichnet hast sind es die innersten Züge des Gewindes.
Es ist mir ein Rätsel wie ein Gewinde nur an den innersten Zügen durchdrehen kann, das ist ja mechanisch gar nicht möglich, da sonst alle anderen Gewindezüge, die logischerweise ja auch im Eingriff hätten sein müssen, durchgedreht wären.
Ich vermute vielmehr, dass du die Lager einfach nur zu weit hinein geschraubt hast bis zu einem Bereich, wo keine weiteren Gewindezüge "vorgeschnitten" waren. Diese hast du nun durch das weitere Eindrehen gewaltsam in den Rahmen gezogen, was evtl. so aussieht wie durchgedrehte Gewindezüge.

Das ist nun nur eine Vermutung, bitte selbst mal logisch nachvollziehen und versuchen deine Arbeitsschritte unter diesem Gesichtspunkt revue passieren zu lassen.


----------



## CanRo (10. April 2013)

Oh man...das wird es sein! 
Du hast wahrscheinlich recht! Anders ist es ja auch komisch...dann müssten die anderen Gewinde ja auch im Arsch sein! 
Da fällt mir echt n Stein vom Herzen!!!!
Dann ist da passiert, weil die Spacer gebrochen waren und sich das Gewinde somit "unnormal" tief reindrehen konnten! 
Du bist mein Held!!! DANKE!!!
Aber eine Frage bleibt dann noch für mich offen: Warum konnten die Spacer brechen? Hatte ich zu fest angezogen? Auf dem Drehmoment stand 45 Nm!


----------



## Sasse82 (10. April 2013)

Ich schiebe aber auch gleich noch eine Frage zu einem anderen Thema hinterher, es geht um das Fahrwerk/Gabel-Setup.

Ich habe hier noch einiges zu lernen, gerade auch was das Popometer betrifft um überhaupt die Auswirkung verschiedener Einstellungen zu spüren. Aber es ist für die nächste Zeit geplant mich mehr damit zu beschäftigen.
Mir ist jedenfalls am Sonntag in Beerfelden aufgefallen, dass ich bei wurzeligen Passagen jedes Mal das Gefühl habe zu stark abgebremst zu werden. So als ob jede Wurzel mir einen spürbaren Impuls entgegen der Fahrrichtung mitgibt anstatt dass die Gabel geschmeidig darüber hoppelt.
Nun die Frage, was müsste ich an der Gabel (Boxxer WC) verstellen um hier eine bessere Performance zu bekommen?
Die Federhärte ist mit 4,5 bar schon verhältnismäßig weich (ca. 87 kg fahrfertig), den Federweg nutze ich gut aus. Die Druckstufen waren bis auf ca. 3 clicks schon fast komplett raus. Die Zugstufen waren in der Mitte angeordnet.
Folgende Theorien habe ich:
- noch weniger HiSpeed-Druckstufe, damit das Hindernis besser weggefedert wird
- mehr HiSpeed-Druckstufe, damit die Gabel etwas härter wird und bei diesen Wurzeln weniger "stempelt" (könnte das ggf. wegen des recht flachen Lenkwinkels des FRX 2013 der Grund sein?)
- weniger beginning stroke rebound, da die Gabel bei den vielen kleinen Schlägen vielleicht schon verhärtet und nicht schnell genug wieder ausfedert?

Ich will nicht all zu viel über das Fahrwerk-Setup diskutieren, da das hier sicher das falsche Thema ist, aber eine Anleitung im Sinne von "Verstelle Regler X in Richtung Y, wenn sich dein Bike auf dem Trail ... anfühlt" habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden.
Und hier gibt es doch immer wieder ein paar hilfsbereite Fahrer, die sich auskennen. 
Also danke schon mal!
 @CanRo: Ich habe meine Tretlager noch nie mit Drehmo angezogen (weil ich dafür schlichtweg keinen habe). Ich denke auch, dass beim Tretlager recht weniger schief gehen kann wenn man es mal mit z.B. 30 statt 45 Nm angezogen hat. Die Kräfte auf das Tretlager wirken ja nicht "Schraubrichtung"... also lieber nach Gefühl anziehen... nicht zu fest aber auch nicht zu sachte.


----------



## christophersch (10. April 2013)

CanRo schrieb:


> Oh man...das wird es sein!
> Du hast wahrscheinlich recht! Anders ist es ja auch komisch...dann müssten die anderen Gewinde ja auch im Arsch sein!
> Da fällt mir echt n Stein vom Herzen!!!!
> Dann ist da passiert, weil die Spacer gebrochen waren und sich das Gewinde somit "unnormal" tief reindrehen konnten!
> ...



Also ich würde 30-35NM machen. Auch wenn 45NM sicherlich gehen.

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen auch meine Kurbel gewechselt und musste das alte Tretlager wechseln. Bei dem Wechsel ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, dass auf der linken Seite wirklich DEUTLICH stärker angezogen wurde. Das waren bestimmt 10NM mehr als links.

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nur, dass es fest ist. Handwarm oder so reicht nicht aus. Aber ob du nun mit 25 oder 45 NM anziehst macht für die "Festigkeit" des Sitzes sicherlich keinen bzw. kaum einen Unterschied. Das geht dann nur irgendwann aufs Material. -> nach fest, kommt ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanRo (10. April 2013)

Ok...dann hoffe ich mal nicht alt zu viel kaputt gemacht zu haben! Also das Gewinde des Innenlagers...! Aber das werd ich ja sehen, wenn ich es mal wieder rausdrehen muss! 
Danke noch mal für die schnelle Antwort!!!


----------



## CanRo (10. April 2013)

@christophersch:
Was wäre denn, wenn da jetzt doch irgend n Gewinde im Arsch ist? DAs Innenlager klar...kann ich ja tauschen! Aber das Gehäuse/Rahmen...geht so was nach zu ziehen?
Lieber drin lassen und ruhen lassen oder einfach mal wieder abschrauben?


----------



## christophersch (10. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich schiebe aber auch gleich noch eine Frage zu einem anderen Thema hinterher, es geht um das Fahrwerk/Gabel-Setup.
> 
> Ich habe hier noch einiges zu lernen, gerade auch was das Popometer betrifft um überhaupt die Auswirkung verschiedener Einstellungen zu spüren. Aber es ist für die nächste Zeit geplant mich mehr damit zu beschäftigen.
> Mir ist jedenfalls am Sonntag in Beerfelden aufgefallen, dass ich bei wurzeligen Passagen jedes Mal das Gefühl habe zu stark abgebremst zu werden. So als ob jede Wurzel mir einen spürbaren Impuls entgegen der Fahrrichtung mitgibt anstatt dass die Gabel geschmeidig darüber hoppelt.
> ...



ich versuche mich mal

Also. Grundsätzlich gilt: je tiefer das Rad zwischen zB 2 Wurzeln eintaucht, desto größer ist auch der Widerstand der zweiten Wurzel auf das Laufrad. Folglich wirst du in den Federweg gestoßen und verlangsamt. 

Trotzdem kann es auf dich als Fahrer weich wirken, weil die Stöße ja schön durch den ganzen Federweg minimiert werden.

Trotzdem ist dieser Effekt auch sehr stark von deiner Fahrtechnik und von deiner Lage auf dem Bike abhängig. Also welchen Druck du beispielsweise dem Rad gibst, welche Beinstellung du hast (gestreckt, stark angewinkelt etc.) und welche Anfangsgeschwindigkeit du mitbringst.

All diese Faktoren wirst du aber sicherlich mit der Zeit rausbekommen und ein Gespür dafür entwickeln. Ich versuche immer, wenn ich Passagen a.d. Trail habe, welche glatter sind (auch wenn sie nur z.B einen Meter lang sind), stärker zu belasten und Wurzelstücke zu überlupfen. Wie du einen Pumptrack-Hügel überrollst. Das hat zudem den Vorteil, dass du eventuelle rutschige Wurzeln überrollst, anstatt wegzurutschen wenn du in Schräglage über sie fährst.

Zum Setup:
Oft ist dieses sehr Subjektiv. Vor allem in Wurzel/Steinfeldern. Wenn es sich für dich also schön anfühlt, kann es sein, dass du sehr langsam bist. Wenn du aber ein straffes Setup fährst, eine recht hohe Anfangsgeschwindigkeit mitbringst und pusht, dann bist du in jedem Fall schneller. Auch wenn es sich u.U nicht danach anfühlt.

Mein SetUp: langsamer BegStr Rebound, etwas schnellerer EndStr Rebound. Highspeed DS recht weit offen (ich persönlich fahre eher eine zu harte Feder und bin hoch im Federweg) und LS Druckstufe recht weit geschlossen.

hoffe es hat dir geholfen. Mit SetUp Tips (stichwort Federhärte und LSDS) habe ich in der Vergangenheit aber auch schon ins fettnäpfchen getreten. 
Meine SetUp Tipps sind also mit Vorsicht zu genießen  zumindest wenn sie für andere, als mein Bike gelten


----------



## christophersch (10. April 2013)

CanRo schrieb:


> @christophersch:
> Was wäre denn, wenn da jetzt doch irgend n Gewinde im Arsch ist? DAs Innenlager klar...kann ich ja tauschen! Aber das Gehäuse/Rahmen...geht so was nach zu ziehen?
> Lieber drin lassen und ruhen lassen oder einfach mal wieder abschrauben?



Da das ein recht langes Gewinde mit großem Umfang ist, glaube ich nicht, dass du das durchdrehen kannst. Da sind dann sicherlich größere Kräfte notwendig.

Evtl. kann es aber sein (ich weiß nicht, wie die Qualitätsschwankungen in diesem Bereich sind), dass es von vornherein nicht ganz in Takt war und die Kraftverhältnisse nicht harmonisch waren.

Edit: also ich würde es abschrauben. Ob das richtig ist, weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## Nico Laus (10. April 2013)

CanRo, du wirst wohl einfach zu weit hineingeschraubt haben und hast so 2-3 Gewindezüge ins Alu geschnitten. Nicht weiter schlimm und ausgebaut bekommst du es auch wieder. Wie du die Spacer zerdrücken konntest ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.

Sasse, einfach drüberbügeln, ohne dabei Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren, geht nicht. Physikalisch hast du immer wieder Kraftanteile, die gegen die Fahrtrichtung wirken.
Speed halten geht nur durch aktives "Pumpen". Also wie auf einem Pumptrack die Frontseite eines Hindernisses zum Lupfen und die Rückseite zum Abdrücken nutzen. Klappt natürlich nicht bei jedem Wurzelchen, aber bei den großen Einschlägen, die richtig Speed rausnehmen, wirkt es ganz gut. Als Nebeneffekt lernt man ökonomischere Linien zu finden.


----------



## christophersch (10. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sasse, einfach drüberbügeln, ohne dabei Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren, geht nicht. Physikalisch hast du immer wieder Kraftanteile, die gegen die Fahrtrichtung wirken.
> Speed halten geht nur durch aktives "Pumpen". Also wie auf einem Pumptrack die Frontseite eines Hindernisses zum Lupfen und die Rückseite zum Abdrücken nutzen. Klappt natürlich nicht bei jedem Wurzelchen, aber bei den großen Einschlägen, die richtig Speed rausnehmen, wirkt es ganz gut. Als Nebeneffekt lernt man ökonomischere Linien zu finden.



THATS IT! 

alles eine Frage der Übung und des Könnens. Das SetUp hat Nichts desto trotz auch seinen Einfluss


----------



## CanRo (10. April 2013)

Danke euch ALLEN noch mal!!!! Wart mir echt eine Hilfe!
Mal gucken wie ich mich entscheide...!
Auf jeden Fall macht es immer wieder echt Spass hier mitzulesen und sich Tipps zu holen!


----------



## Sasse82 (10. April 2013)

Nicht ganz die Antworten die ich erwartet habe, aber man lernt immer dazu. ;-)
Weder den Impulserhaltungssatz noch den Einfluss meiner fahrerischen Fähigkeiten wollte ich ausschließen. 
Jedoch wollte ich mich zunächst mal darauf konzentrieren das passendere Setup zu finden um dann damit an meiner Fahrtechnik zu feilen.
Dennoch, danke für den Hinweis mit dem lupfen/pumpen. Ich werde versuchen das umzusetzen. Doch noch fühle ich mich auf dem Bike mehr so, wie wenn das Bike mehr Kontrolle über mich hat als ich über das Bike.. also dieses gewisses Gefühl alles im Griff zu haben, diese "Leichtfüßigkeit" und Sicherheit fehlt... da bleibt wenig Raum für fahrtechnische Glanzleistungen oder gar Tricks beim Springen wie Whips oder Lenker querstellen, falls ihr versteht was ich meine. Vielleicht wart ihr ja auch mal an dem Punkt. 

Naja, folgende Gedanken zum Setup habe ich mir anhand der Inputs nun gemacht:

HSC: wenige Clicks härter einstellen, damit die Gabel zwischen zwei Schlägen nicht so tief einsackt
LSC: ein paar mehr Clicks härter stellen, damit ich mehr Kontrolle über das Bike bei Gewichtsverlagerungen habe und z.B. auch besser lupfen kann
BSR und ESR: etwas schneller machen um die Gabel wieder möglichst schnell bereit für den nächsten Schlag zu machen, BSR etwas schneller als ESR, da Wurzeln die Gabel ja nicht all zu weit eintauchen lassen.

Plausibel oder Nonsense?


----------



## Nico Laus (10. April 2013)

> Vielleicht wart ihr ja auch mal an dem Punkt.


Der Punkt ist bei mir ein Zeitstrahl. 

Ich habe zwar keinen Plan von Highspeed, Lowspeed, Nospeed...soviele Knöpfchen hatte ich an keinem Bike, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass eine langsame ZUGstufe das Pushen erschwert und mir etwas Speed auf schnellen, trockenen Strecken raubt, auf schweren oder rutschigen Abschnitten aber Sicherheit verleiht und somit wieder schneller macht. Ist also alles eine Gratwanderung und sehr von Strecke und Bedingungen abhängig.


----------



## christophersch (10. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz die Antworten die ich erwartet habe, aber man lernt immer dazu. ;-)
> Weder den Impulserhaltungssatz noch den Einfluss meiner fahrerischen Fähigkeiten wollte ich ausschließen.
> Jedoch wollte ich mich zunächst mal darauf konzentrieren das passendere Setup zu finden um dann damit an meiner Fahrtechnik zu feilen.
> Dennoch, danke für den Hinweis mit dem lupfen/pumpen. Ich werde versuchen das umzusetzen. Doch noch fühle ich mich auf dem Bike mehr so, wie wenn das Bike mehr Kontrolle über mich hat als ich über das Bike.. also dieses gewisses Gefühl alles im Griff zu haben, diese "Leichtfüßigkeit" und Sicherheit fehlt... da bleibt wenig Raum für fahrtechnische Glanzleistungen oder gar Tricks beim Springen wie Whips oder Lenker querstellen, falls ihr versteht was ich meine. Vielleicht wart ihr ja auch mal an dem Punkt.
> ...



BSR würde ich persönlich langsamer machen. ESR schneller, damit du schnell aus dem Federweg wieder rauskommst und im Gegenzug am Boden klebst.

Generell noch mal: Fahre einfach dein Rad so häufig wie möglich und versuche auf die Vorkommnisse von Fahrwerk und Einflussnahme deiner selbst zu achten. Dass du jetzt mit einem tollen SetUp besser über einige Stellen kommst, glaube ich nur bedingt. 

Das SetUp wirst du garantiert mit jedem weiteren Radfahr-Tag besser verstehen und einstellen können. Aber das kommt von ganz alleine. Ich denke nicht, dass wir dir hier mit Vorlagen sonderlich weiter helfen können. Zumindest die großen Einstellungen hast du ja richtig. Alles weitere kommt. versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (11. April 2013)

CanRo schrieb:


> Oh man...das wird es sein!
> Du hast wahrscheinlich recht! Anders ist es ja auch komisch...dann müssten die anderen Gewinde ja auch im Arsch sein!
> Da fällt mir echt n Stein vom Herzen!!!!
> Dann ist da passiert, weil die Spacer gebrochen waren und sich das Gewinde somit "unnormal" tief reindrehen konnten!
> ...


Handfest anziehen und dann noch ein wenig fester, sodass es wirklich fest sitzt. Schon feste anziehen aber nicht mit Gewalt. Wie ein Spacer brechen kann musst du uns erklären. Vielleicht weniger in die Mukkibude gehen und stattdessen Klavier spielen  

Und nie vergessen: Tretlager immer mit viel Fett einbauen!!!
Und die ersten paar Gewindegänge kannst du es immer von Hand eindrehen. Also aufpassen, dass du nicht verkantest.


Sasse82 schrieb:


> So wie du es eingezeichnet hast sind es die innersten Züge des Gewindes.
> Es ist mir ein Rätsel wie ein Gewinde nur an den innersten Zügen durchdrehen kann, das ist ja mechanisch gar nicht möglich, da sonst alle anderen Gewindezüge, die logischerweise ja auch im Eingriff hätten sein müssen, durchgedreht wären.
> Ich vermute vielmehr, dass du die Lager einfach nur zu weit hinein geschraubt hast bis zu einem Bereich, wo keine weiteren Gewindezüge "vorgeschnitten" waren. Diese hast du nun durch das weitere Eindrehen gewaltsam in den Rahmen gezogen, was evtl. so aussieht wie durchgedrehte Gewindezüge.
> 
> Das ist nun nur eine Vermutung, bitte selbst mal logisch nachvollziehen und versuchen deine Arbeitsschritte unter diesem Gesichtspunkt revue passieren zu lassen.



Sehr gut analysiert. Das wird es vermutlich gewesen sein, was er gesehen hat. Auch relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass er das Gewinde zerstört hat, da es eine sehr geringe Steigung hat. 



CanRo schrieb:


> @christophersch:
> Was wäre denn, wenn da jetzt doch irgend n Gewinde im Arsch ist? DAs Innenlager klar...kann ich ja tauschen! Aber das Gehäuse/Rahmen...geht so was nach zu ziehen?
> Lieber drin lassen und ruhen lassen oder einfach mal wieder abschrauben?


Drinnen lassen ! Erst wenn du es wechseln musst ausbauen. Selbst wenn das Gewinde hin sein sollte, kannst du das Tretlager immer noch mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung einkleben. Das sollte funktionieren. Regelmäßiges kontrollieren des festen Sitzes sollte aber in dem Fall selbstversändlich sein!!!


CanRo schrieb:


> Danke euch ALLEN noch mal!!!! Wart mir echt eine Hilfe!
> Mal gucken wie ich mich entscheide...!
> Auf jeden Fall macht es immer wieder echt Spass hier mitzulesen und sich Tipps zu holen!


Das freut uns alle 


christophersch schrieb:


> BSR würde ich persönlich langsamer machen. ESR schneller, damit du schnell aus dem Federweg wieder rauskommst und im Gegenzug am Boden klebst.
> 
> Generell noch mal: Fahre einfach dein Rad so häufig wie möglich und versuche auf die Vorkommnisse von Fahrwerk und Einflussnahme deiner selbst zu achten. Dass du jetzt mit einem tollen SetUp besser über einige Stellen kommst, glaube ich nur bedingt.
> 
> Das SetUp wirst du garantiert mit jedem weiteren Radfahr-Tag besser verstehen und einstellen können. Aber das kommt von ganz alleine. Ich denke nicht, dass wir dir hier mit Vorlagen sonderlich weiter helfen können. Zumindest die großen Einstellungen hast du ja richtig. Alles weitere kommt. versprochen



Ich würde auch weniger an der Druckstufe, als vielmehr an dem Rebound arbeiten. Er federt die Gabel wieder aus. Je höher die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit, desto stärker die Gegenkraft bei einem kommenden Schlag. Das spürst du in den Armen. Auch ist die Einstellund davon abhängig, wie schnell du über die Wurzeln bretterst.

Gruß Simon


----------



## CanRo (11. April 2013)

Hey Simdiem!
Auch dir noch mal danke für die Antwort!!!
Ich würd mich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Muskelprotz bezeichnen...sportlich ja...aber mehr auch nicht! 
Aber vielleicht lag es daran, dass ich eh zu weit gedreht habe und somit wurde der Spacer ja zwischen Innenlager und Rahmen "zerquetscht"! Hab da mal n Bild angehängt...ein schwarzen Spacer hab ich da noch einsetzen müssen damit die Kettenlinie passt...und eben DER ist gerissen...! 
Und mit dem erst mal nicht anrühren werd ich auch beherzigen! Kontrollieren natürlich trotzdem!



Mal noch ne andere Frage: 
Hab im Moment vorne ein 36 Blatt...hinten 11-36 Kassette (Standart Deore) drauf! Nun würd ich gern auf 11-32 XT Kassette wechseln! Lohnt sich das? Mir gehts hauptsächlich ums Gewicht...! Oder lieber so lassen und weiteren Einsatzbereich behalten?

Trau mich mal mein Schmuckstück der Allgemeinheit zu zeigen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. April 2013)

CanRo schrieb:


> Hab im Moment vorne ein 36 Blatt...hinten 11-36 Kassette (Standart Deore) drauf! Nun würd ich gern auf 11-32 XT Kassette wechseln! Lohnt sich das? Mir gehts hauptsächlich ums Gewicht...! Oder lieber so lassen und weiteren Einsatzbereich behalten?


Nimm doch einfach die XT-Kassette in 11-36, dann hast du einen guten Mittelweg!  Die Deore wiegt 460g (was ein MONSTER!!), die XT 11-36 wiegt 340g und die 11-32er nochmal gut 50g weniger - musst du wissen, ob es dir das Wert ist...!




CanRo schrieb:


> Trau mich mal mein Schmuckstück der Allgemeinheit zu zeigen!
> Anhang anzeigen 249520


RF Atlas i-beam Sattel und Stütze? Lecker!  Hast du die beiden Teile zufällig gewogen?


----------



## CanRo (11. April 2013)

Ja ich glaub ich nehme die XT!!!
Um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen: Hab mir jeden Monat im Winter was nettes geleistet!  Die Stütze hab ich auf 25 cm gekürzt und beides zusammen wiegt ca. 330g! Find das Gewicht auch echt mega! Hatte erst ne Reverb dran...ist schon n riesen Sprung...!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. April 2013)

Für bessere Photos ist Simon verantwortlich


----------



## fatal_error (11. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. April 2013)

Am Bike noch besser  Fährt sich auch gut.


----------



## der_erce (11. April 2013)

Nice. 

Wir sind heute auch "fertig" geworden. 





























Bessere Bilder gibts dann, wenn a) das Wetter besser ist, und b) ich mich entschieden hab was ich nun für Pedale dran mach :/ . 
Wir haben allerdings ein kleines Problem. Irgendwie ist der "SAG-O-Meter" ziemlich fest und wir wissen echt nicht warum. Wir haben eigentlich alle Schrauben nach Angabe festgezogen. Kommt das ggf. von der eloxierten Wippe??


----------



## mssc (12. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wir haben allerdings ein kleines Problem. Irgendwie ist der "SAG-O-Meter" ziemlich fest und wir wissen echt nicht warum. Wir haben eigentlich alle Schrauben nach Angabe festgezogen. Kommt das ggf. von der eloxierten Wippe??



Das hatte ich beim zusammenbauen auch, dann hab ich mich erinnert, dass die Achse mit dem Kegel drauf, ursprünglich gar nicht komplett im Lager gesteckt hat. Hab sie dann wieder etwas rausgedrückt und probiert ob alles zusammenpasst, dann hat der SAG-Monitor auch wieder funktioniert. 

Die beiden schwarzen Achsen rechts meine ich, bin mir nicht mehr 100% sicher, aber es könnte auch sein, dass beide nicht ganz im Lager gesteckt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

Da hatten wir eigentlich nichts gemacht. Wir haben die kleinen Achsen sammt Lager herraus und wieder rein. @Mithras ich glaub wir müssen da irgendwann nochmal ran


----------



## trigger666 (12. April 2013)

@Der erce

Die silbernen Spank´s sehen schon sehr geil aus. Warum die schwarze Gabel?


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

Danke...weil das meine originale R2C2 ist. Die daneben ist ne 2010er Boxxer Team vom Kollegen Mithras  ! Wir haben sie mal hingehalten um zu sehen ob die auch farblich passen würde. Mir persönlich gefällt die schwarze aber besser.


----------



## mssc (12. April 2013)

@der_erce blöde Frage vielleicht, aber habt ihr den Ring wieder richtig montiert? Auf einer Seite sind ja kleine Einkerbungen für diese gefederten Kugeln am Rahmen...


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

Ich meine Ja. Mir ist es so vorgekommen dass es wunderbar passt bis zu dem punkt an dem wir die große Hülse festgezogen haben. Beim ersten mal ging nach dem Einbau gar nix. Dann haben wir es komplett zerlegt und auf der SAG-Monitor-Seite das Lager etwas herausgeklopft. Danach ging es, aber sobald wir die Wippe komplett drin hatten, wars wieder extrem fest. Äußerst seltsam.


----------



## mssc (12. April 2013)

Was meinst du mit "Lager herausgeklopft"? Richtung Wippenaußenseite? Wenn ja, dann dürfte das der Grund sein. Wenn das Lager weiter außen sitzt, sitzt auch die Achse mit dem Konus weiter außen, die Wippe dadurch aber weiter innen (Richtung Unterrohr), was dann den Ring für den SAG-Monitor zu stark klemmt.
Du müsstest das Lager ganz in den Sitz drücken und dann die Achse mit dem Konus etwas rausdrücken, bei mir war zwischen dem Absatz beim großen Ende des Konus und dem Innenring vom Lager, fast 1mm Spalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

Ich glaub unser Problem ist/war, dass wir den Konus im Lager gelassen hatten und so wieder eingesetzt haben. Und unsere Justage quasi Lager inklusive Konus veruscht hatten. Auf die Idee nur den Konus zu justieren sind wir gar nicht gekommen. Das werden wir uns definitiv nochmal anschauen. Dank dir. Seltsam war auch dass die Lagerkappen nicht ganz aufsitzen sondern nen ordentlicher Spalt zu sehen ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2013)

CanRo schrieb:


> Die Stütze hab ich auf 25 cm gekürzt und beides zusammen wiegt ca. 330g! Find das Gewicht auch echt mega! Hatte erst ne Reverb dran...ist schon n riesen Sprung...!


Wow, das ist echt nicht schlecht! Meine originale Sattel/Stützen-Kombi wiegt mit auf 31cm gekürzter Stütze 420g, auf 25cm gekürzt würde sie dann ca. 400 wiegen, da ginge also noch einiges! Wäre das nicht eh nur meine Kombi für Park etc. (ansonsten KS LEV 150, brauche ich zum Touren wegen der Flexibilität), würde mich das glatt reizen. Ich stehe total auf die Atlas-Teile mit den Höhenlinien, hab auch den entsprechenden Bash, der fliegt allerdings demnächst raus - für ein Race Face Single Kettenblatt.  Würde mir am liebsten auch noch die alte Atlas FR Kurbel mit den Höhenlinien (hat die neue ja nicht mehr) und deine Sattel/Stützen Kombi holen 


@ der_erce: Gefällt mir sehr gut mit den Chrome Rims  Aber die weiße Gabel fände ich furchtbar, lass mal lieber schwarz!
Wenn ansonsten alles funktioniert, schei$$ auf den Sag-o-meter, braucht doch eh kein Mensch


----------



## mssc (12. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Seltsam war auch dass die Lagerkappen nicht ganz aufsitzen sondern nen ordentlicher Spalt zu sehen ist.


Das hängt auch mit dem Lager zusammen, wenn das nicht ganz am Anschlag sitzt, wird der Spalt automatisch größer. Ein kleiner Spalt bleibt aber so oder so...

Generell ist die Aufnahme der Wippe aber scheinbar eine leichte Fehlkonstruktion, bei meinem Rahmen ist auf einer Seite der Gegenkonus (an dem dann die Wippenachse sitzt) ganz normal eloxiert und der auf der anderen Seite wurde nachbearbeitet, d.h. das Eloxat fehlt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da die Mechaniker die den Rahmen zusammenbauen, die Wippe draufstecken und wenn es nicht passt (also die Wippenaufnahme zu breit ist), einfach mit einem Senker nacharbeiten, bis es passt. So schaut das bei mir zumindest aus... schnell mit nem Senker drübergerattert und passt schon...


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

War das bei dir auch so nach dem eloxieren? Ich hab so die Befürchtung, dass die Eloxiererei hier etwas damit zu tun hat.


----------



## _andi_ (12. April 2013)

CanRo schrieb:


> Ja ich glaub ich nehme die XT!!!
> Um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen: Hab mir jeden Monat im Winter was nettes geleistet!  Die Stütze hab ich auf 25 cm gekürzt und beides zusammen wiegt ca. 330g! Find das Gewicht auch echt mega! Hatte erst ne Reverb dran...ist schon n riesen Sprung...!



da musst du aber ein sehr leichtes exemplar erwischt haben. meine auf 23.5cm gekürzte wiegt mit sattel 346g.


----------



## mssc (12. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> War das bei dir auch so nach dem eloxieren? Ich hab so die Befürchtung, dass die Eloxiererei hier etwas damit zu tun hat.



Der Spalt? Der war vorher auch schon, das Foto weiter oben ist vom Originalzustand, da siehst du wie der Spalt bei mir war...


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

Hmm...ich mach heut abend mal nen close-up von der Wippe.


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. April 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Der Spalt? Der war vorher auch schon, das Foto weiter oben ist vom Originalzustand, da siehst du wie der Spalt bei mir war...


 
Eloxieren ist kein geeignetes Fertigungsverfahren für Luftspalte 

Beste Grüße


----------



## mssc (12. April 2013)

Falsch zitiert?


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Eloxieren ist kein geeignetes Fertigungsverfahren für Luftspalte
> 
> Beste Grüße



 say what???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (12. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> say what???



Der Spalt hat nix mit dem Eloxieren zu tun.


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

Eloxieren = Materialabnahme / Materialauftrag = evtl anderer Lagersitz = evtl andere Spaltmaße....wenn ich jetzt nicht den Eloxiervorgang misinterpretiere. Aber wieviel das ausmacht ist eben meine Frage gewesen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Aber wieviel das ausmacht ist eben meine Frage gewesen.



laut wiki...5-25 mikrometer reine Oxidation der Oberfläche...kein Abtrag...


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

Naja...nachdem der Futzi meine Pedale ja schon versaut hatte, lag der Verdacht nahe dass vieleicht die Wippe auch was abbekommen hatte  .  Hilft alles nix, ich glaub die Wippe muß nochmal runter.


----------



## dia-mandt (12. April 2013)

weiße Gabel wäre top at erce


----------



## jedy (12. April 2013)

also ich finde die schwarze ja geiler ... wie man mal wieder sieht, über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten


----------



## Jogi (12. April 2013)

Dann präsentier ich auch mal die neuen Puschen:










Bilder von der Entstehung im Fotoalbum


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. April 2013)

Sehr cool Jogi!

Richtige Spike Gang hier


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Dann präsentier ich auch mal die neuen Puschen


Igitt, weiß! *duck und renn*  




jedy schrieb:


> ... wie man mal wieder sieht, über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten





Aber stimmt echt, alle fleißig am Spikes kaufen  Ist halt in der Klasse auch echt so gut wie konkurrenzlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (12. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Igitt, weiß! *duck und renn*



Da hab ich drauf gewartet


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

Haha.. Kein Wunder dass die Ausverkauft sind überall


----------



## Sasse82 (12. April 2013)

Fehle nur noch ich in der Gang...  aber das hebe ich mir vermutlich frühestens für die nächste Bastel/Wintersaison auf. Bis dahin tun es auch die Serien-Walzen.


----------



## frieda_6669 (13. April 2013)

Die probleme mit sag-o-meter habe ich übrigens von anfang an, direkt nach auslieferungszustand... Da ich den vivid air drin habe und den sag am dämpfer messe hat es mich nicht weiter gestört, obwohl ich irgendwann mal noch bei canyon anrufen wollte...ich habe dort auch einen riesenspalt und den vedacht, dass da dreck reingekommen ist und das ding jetzt klemmt. Aufgemacht habe ich noch nichts, aber das teil sitzt bombenfest...
Und noch was:
Der LRS von jogi ist top!!
@ erce ich finde (dementsprechend ) auch die weisse gabel besser zu dem raw look, wobei man sagen muss, mit den vielen "störgeräuschen" um das bike in der werkstatt, ist es schwierig harmonien zu erkennen...


Aber wo wir gerade dabei sind.... Ich suche immer noch eine WEISSE Lyrik mit 170mm. Hat dazu jmd. eine idee? Die gabel gibts zwar so zu kaufen, kostet aber in weiss satte hundert euro mehr als in schwarz...!


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2013)

Die schwarze Gabel würde mit schwarzen Griffen schonmal deutlich anders rüberkommen .. bei nem Tausch der Gabeln würd Erce rein optisch kein bedeutendes Geschäft machen, da meine boxxer ein paar Kampfspuren mehr hat..


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Fehle nur noch ich in der Gang...  aber das hebe ich mir vermutlich frühestens für die nächste Bastel/Wintersaison auf. Bis dahin tun es auch die Serien-Walzen.


Mein jetziger Park-LRS (zuvor bin ich den für ALLES gefahren) mit den Single Track Felgen hat schon einiges schlucken müssen und ist auch schon 5-6 Jahre alt - aber die Felgen wollen einfach nicht kaputt gehen  Ich mag es nicht, funktionierende Teile wegzuwerfen, daher tue ich mir schwer, nur "aus Spaß" da Spikes einzuspeichen... aber irgendwann wird es mich überkommen, das ist sicher  Winter ist ne gute Zeit für sowas...




Mithras schrieb:


> Die schwarze Gabel würde mit schwarzen Griffen schonmal deutlich anders rüberkommen


Ja, finde ich auch. Weiße Griffe würde ich aus praktischen Gründen eh nicht fahren 


Zum Sag-Meter: mir würde gar nicht auffallen, wenn der nicht funktioniert, ich kuck da eh nicht drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (13. April 2013)

Welcher Reifen empfiehlt sich für die aktuelle Schlammschlacht in den Bikeparks? Habe Maxxis Minion RDH und FDH, Conti Baron und Conti Kaiser da.
Mir ist klar, dass keiner davon ein Schlammreifen ist, aber welche Kombi stellt das kleinere Übel dar? Möchte morgen nach Warstein und laut Berichten kann man auf den Strecken tiefseetauchen.


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2013)

Ich würd jetzt mal wegen der Stollenabstände "Contis" sagen, vorn den Kaiser hinten den Baron ..hab morgen Kenda Nevegal StickE in 2,5" drauf


----------



## Nico Laus (13. April 2013)

Hätte auch auf Conti getippt. Kaiser und Baron aber genau andersrum. 
Ist der Baron nicht eher ein "intermediate" und der Kaiser ein Trockenreifen?


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2013)

Da is die Conti-Seite nich wirklich hilfreich .. beim Baron steht so viel wie "Der überlebt auch mal nen Bikepark" .. beim Kaiser zumindest was von "schlammiges Terrain" ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Welcher Reifen empfiehlt sich für die aktuelle Schlammschlacht in den Bikeparks? Habe Maxxis Minion RDH und FDH, Conti Baron und Conti Kaiser da.


Also mit den Minions gehst du bei Matsch sang- und klanglos unter, die kannst du getrost vergessen. Ich würde auch vorne Baron (sollte ja der 2.5er sein, ne?) und hinten Kaiser fahren. Immer den mit mehr Grip und mehr Seitenhalt nach vorne!




Mithras schrieb:


> Da is die Conti-Seite nich wirklich hilfreich .. beim Baron steht so viel wie "Der überlebt auch mal nen Bikepark" .. beim Kaiser zumindest was von "schlammiges Terrain" ^^


Du hast vermutlich beim 2.3er Baron (auch genannt "Barönchen" oder "Baronesse" ) geschaut... das ist ein völlig anderer Reifen!
Und ja, der Baron (hieß früher übrigens "Rain King") ist sowas wie die Muddy Mary von Conti, also "intermediate".


----------



## Nico Laus (13. April 2013)

Jaa 2.5.
Ok so wirds gemacht. Vorne Baron, hinten Kaiser.


----------



## Sasse82 (13. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... ist sowas wie die Muddy Mary von Conti, ...



*hust* Schwalbe *hust*    


Aber nach deiner Aussage wundert es mich nicht mehr warum ich mich bisher öfter mal unsicher auf meinen Minions gefühlt habe...  für die paar schlammigen Wochen im Winter wollte ich jetzt nicht noch extra Reifen anschaffen und wechseln, daher bin ich die einfach gefahren.
Wird Zeit, dass es nun endlich trockener wird!


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2013)

Ich bin tatsächlich vom Barönchen ausgegangen


----------



## luxaltera (13. April 2013)

was wäre den die idealcombi eurer meinung nach?


----------



## christophersch (13. April 2013)

Also ich würde gerne mal den Minion DHR (der neue) für solche Fälle ausprobieren. Der dürfte sich doch auch ähnlich verhalten wie der Muddy Mary, oder?

Ansonsten bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Muddy Mary 2.35 vorne und hinten in Trailstar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. April 2013)

Meine Minion waren gut bei Schlamm und Matsch. Keine Probleme. 
Jetzt mit MM auch alles gut.


----------



## Nico Laus (13. April 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> was wäre den die idealcombi eurer meinung nach?


Ich würde gerne den Mud King 2.3 vorne und den Baron hinten fahren.


----------



## CanRo (13. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wow, das ist echt nicht schlecht! Meine originale Sattel/Stützen-Kombi wiegt mit auf 31cm gekürzter Stütze 420g, auf 25cm gekürzt würde sie dann ca. 400 wiegen, da ginge also noch einiges! Wäre das nicht eh nur meine Kombi für Park etc. (ansonsten KS LEV 150, brauche ich zum Touren wegen der Flexibilität), würde mich das glatt reizen. Ich stehe total auf die Atlas-Teile mit den Höhenlinien, hab auch den entsprechenden Bash, der fliegt allerdings demnächst raus - für ein Race Face Single Kettenblatt.  Würde mir am liebsten auch noch die alte Atlas FR Kurbel mit den Höhenlinien (hat die neue ja nicht mehr) und deine Sattel/Stützen Kombi holen
> 
> 
> War auch mein Gedanke...für Touren kommt die KS wieder drauf!
> ...


----------



## _andi_ (13. April 2013)

ich glaubs dir ja 

mein sattel z.b. wiegt 166g und der ist mit 156g angegeben ... oder wer weiss ... vielleicht ist meine waage ja krum


----------



## ALB_rider (14. April 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
mein Torque FRX Playzone wird in 2 Wochen vermutlich kommen 
Wer von euch hat schon Freeride-Touren ausprobiert?
Was für ein Kettenblatt habt ihr vorne? Und kann man einen Umwerfer montieren?
Viele Grüße und besten Dank im voraus,
Stephan


----------



## prof.66 (14. April 2013)

Umwerfer kannst du ohne Probleme montieren


----------



## Sasse82 (14. April 2013)

Ich greife nochmal kurz mein Thema Gabel (Fahrwerk) Setup auf.
Gestern  in Bad Wildbad hat es mich einfach mal interessiert was meine Gabel wo  auf dem Trail macht, daher habe ich meine GoPro so an den Rahmen  geklemmt, dass die Gabel genau im Blick ist.
Heruntergefahren bin ich  den Kärcher Freeride, der zwischendurch doch recht ruppige und schnelle  Passagen mit vielen, schnellen, kleinen Schlägen hat, ein paar kleinere  Sprünge gibt es aber auch.






Ich  will daraus keinesfalls konkrete Einstellungen ableiten sondern  vielmehr beurteilen ob die Gabel sich insgesamt richtig verhält oder an  manchen Stellen unvorteilhaft.
Was meint ihr? Wird der Federweg effektiv genutzt? Neigt sie irgendwo zum verhärten? Oder ist sie gar zu zappelig?
Ich  habe fast den Eindruck, dass sie insgesamt recht weit oben bleibt, nur  bei etwas härteren Landungen taucht sie mal 50-80% ein, ansonsten taucht  sie bei den kleinen schnellen Schlägen maximal ca. 30% ein. Ist das  normal oder könnte/sollte sie mehr wegbügeln?

(SlowMo: 1/4 Geschwindigkeit, der Rest ist original Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## luxaltera (14. April 2013)

Es wird schnell sehr "cerebral" mit dem fachsimpeln über gabelsetup. Ich fahr mein setup echt lang ein bevor ich nach fehlern suche und versuche nicht zuviel darüber nachzudenken bzw da ständig rumzufummeln. 
ich lasse es lieber für eine weile so wie es ist und gewöhne mich an das was die gabel letztendlich macht über mehrere tage und verschiedene strecken. So lernt man ein setup echt gut kennen. wenn man dann was "
andert merkt man es auch mit geschlossenen augen... Wenn ich das ständig optimiere kommt mein muskelgedächnis schwer hinterher und das macht ein ordentliches setup für mich echt schwer. (kann auch an mir liegen... ich brauch immer zeit  )
Das optisch per video zu beurteilen finde ich echt verdammt schwer. mir reicht es zu wissen ob ich den federweg ausgenutzt habe ohne grobe fehler zu begehen und ob ich den übrigen federweg für komfort opfern will oder als sicherheitspuffer lasse...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. April 2013)

Servus Jan, wie willst bei ner "kleinen" Wurzel den gesamten Federweg ausnutzen? Die wegzubügeln sollte ja nicht mehr brauchen als die Höhe der Wurzel, oder denke ich da falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (14. April 2013)

da kann ich mich luxaltera nur anschließen...

ich bin änlich vorgegangen: Hab am Anfang viel probiert, viel verstellt...
Hab mir aber immer schön die Werte in ne Exel Tabelle geschrieben.

Nach einem Jahr (der ersten Generalinspektion) hab ich dann jeweils den errechneten Mittelwert genommen. Ich bin überrascht, wie funktionell mein Fahrwerk auf einmal ist.


----------



## Sasse82 (14. April 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Es wird schnell sehr "cerebral" mit dem fachsimpeln über gabelsetup. Ich fahr mein setup echt lang ein bevor ich nach fehlern suche und versuche nicht zuviel darüber nachzudenken bzw da ständig rumzufummeln. ...



Prinzipiell stimme ich dir zu. Ich ändere auch nicht viel wenn ich mal n Tag im Park bin, da fahre ich mich erst mal warm, dann versuche ich mich zu steigern und irgendwann, wenn mir langweilig ist oder mich irgend etwas "stört" versuche ich eine Einstellung zu ändern. =)

Ich möchte mit dem Video auch keine Wissenschaft machen, es ist nur ein Versuch mich der Materie auf verschiedenen Wegen zu nähern (und ganz nebenbei ein Test für verschiedenen GoPro Positionen ;-) )



S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Servus Jan, wie willst bei ner "kleinen" Wurzel den gesamten Federweg ausnutzen? Die wegzubügeln sollte ja nicht mehr brauchen als die Höhe der Wurzel, oder denke ich da falsch?



Da liegst du vollkommen richtig. Nur sind die Wurzeln und Steine auf dem Kärcher sicherlich größtenteils höher als 4-6 cm so wie es da rumpelt.



User60311 schrieb:


> ...
> Nach einem Jahr (der ersten Generalinspektion) hab ich dann jeweils den errechneten Mittelwert genommen. Ich bin überrascht, wie funktionell mein Fahrwerk auf einmal ist.



Interessant. 
Mit so einer Excel-Liste habe ich auch schon angefangen, jedoch bisher nicht wirklich konsequent Änderungen eingepflegt.


----------



## Nico Laus (14. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Servus Jan, wie willst bei ner "kleinen" Wurzel den gesamten Federweg ausnutzen? Die wegzubügeln sollte ja nicht mehr brauchen als die Höhe der Wurzel, oder denke ich da falsch?


Das passiert mir ständig.
















Ganz schlimm sind diese echt fiesen Miniwurzeln in der Nose-Dive-Zone von Drops.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Da liegst du vollkommen richtig. Nur sind die Wurzeln und Steine auf dem Kärcher sicherlich größtenteils höher als 4-6 cm so wie es da rumpelt.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Aber wenn du schon auf der Kärcher den ganzen Federweg bei den Wurzeln ausnutzt, was machst du dann bei Drops, großen Kickern oder auf der IXS? Die Wurzeln auf der Kärcher sind ja quasi "nur" auf einem geradeaus Stück. Also da wollte ich noch nicht den gesamten WEg ausgenutzt haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> *hust* Schwalbe *hust*


Ich meinte "das Pendant von Conti zur (Schwalbe) MM"... war vielleicht etwas mistverständlich ausgedrückt 




Sasse82 schrieb:


> Aber nach deiner Aussage wundert es mich nicht mehr warum ich mich bisher öfter mal unsicher auf meinen Minions gefühlt habe...  für die paar schlammigen Wochen im Winter wollte ich jetzt nicht noch extra Reifen anschaffen und wechseln, daher bin ich die einfach gefahren.


Naja, ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit den Minions bisher eh nie wirklich warm geworden bin. Ist einfach nicht "mein" Reifen.




Mithras schrieb:


> Ich bin tatsächlich vom Barönchen ausgegangen


Kein Wunder.  Das ist allerdings für sein Einsatzgebiet (Enduro) echt ein super Reifen!! Ich fahre den seit ein paar Monaten auf meinem Hardtail und der geht echt auf jedem Untergrund überraschend gut, egal ob trocken, nass, matschig oder gefroren  Der hat halt recht wenig Volumen, daher sollte man ihn besser auf einer etwas breiteren Felge fahren (mind. 23mm Maulweite, ab ~25 finde ich optimal), dann funktioniert der echt sehr gut und die Dämpfung reicht auch aus. Nebenbei ist der auch echt leicht (<800g).




luxaltera schrieb:


> was wäre den die idealcombi eurer meinung nach?


DIE Idealkombi für jedes Wetter und jeden Fahrer...?  




_andi_ schrieb:


> mein sattel z.b. wiegt 166g und der ist mit 156g angegeben


Das ist noch gut... der SLR T1, der auf meinem Torque FR drauf war, ist mit 195g angegeben und wog glatt 240g...! 




ALB_rider schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat schon Freeride-Touren ausprobiert?
> Was für ein Kettenblatt habt ihr vorne? Und kann man einen Umwerfer montieren?


Du hast in diesem Thread bisher noch nichts gelesen, oder...? 
Es gibt hier mehrere Leute (mich eingeschlossen) die ihr FRX auch für Enduro/FR-Touren benutzen. Für die Montage eines Umwerfers (E-Type/S3) musst du den passenden Adapter von Canyon kaufen (Teilenummer hier im Thread oder einfach bei der Hotline fragen). Wenn du einen Umwerfer verwendest, MUSS die ISCG-Aufnahme demontiert sein, diese beiden kollidieren sonst beim Einfedern. Für 2-fach Betrieb solltest du deshalb am besten die Canyon Führung verwenden. Bei manchen Umwerfern gibt es Kompatibilitätsprobleme (alles hier im Thread dokumentiert), ich musste mit dem SLX-Umwerfer z. B. das kleine Kettenblatt von 22 auf 26 Zähne ändern, damit die Kette schleiffrei durch das Leitblech lief. Als großes Kettenblatt fahre ich ein 36er, Kassette 32-11. Allerdings steige ich bald auf 1-fach mit umgebauter Kassette um...


----------



## luxaltera (15. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> DIE Idealkombi für jedes Wetter und jeden Fahrer...?




ja genau!!

wenn man post für post liest und nicht diagonal dann weiss man,
es ging um saisonübergang/matsch und dreckreifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (15. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich greife nochmal kurz mein Thema Gabel (Fahrwerk) Setup auf.
> Gestern  in Bad Wildbad hat es mich einfach mal interessiert was meine Gabel wo  auf dem Trail macht, daher habe ich meine GoPro so an den Rahmen  geklemmt, dass die Gabel genau im Blick ist.
> Heruntergefahren bin ich  den Kärcher Freeride, der zwischendurch doch recht ruppige und schnelle  Passagen mit vielen, schnellen, kleinen Schlägen hat, ein paar kleinere  Sprünge gibt es aber auch.
> 
> ...



Wenn das ne GoPro ist, passt die Überrollbügelhalterung an den Rahmen oder wie hast du die Cam dort befestigt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> ja genau!!
> 
> wenn man post für post liest und nicht diagonal dann weiss man,
> es ging um saisonübergang/matsch und dreckreifen...


Aus deinem Posting war (meiner Meinung nach) nicht klar, dass das immer noch gesetzt war 

Also ich fahre eigentlich nie in richtig tiefem Schlamm, daher besitze ich sowas wie Wetscream/Dirty Dan o. Ä. gar nicht. Ich mag die Muddy Maries, fahre die nun schon seit Jahren. Ist generell ein sehr gutmütiger Reifen und taugt vor allem hier, wo es eher locker-sandige als hart/schmierig-lehmige Böden hat, eh eigentlich fast das ganze Jahr über. Wenn es richtig um Grip geht, am besten vorne Vertstar, hinten Trailstar. Nochmal ne Nummer grober sollte der Baron 2.5 sein, den vorne und eine MM Trailstar hinten taugt sicher auch gut - dann aber nur für Park, weil Baron 2.5 = DH Karkasse. Die MM gäbe es auch mit FR-Karkasse, die fahre ich im Moment so auch zum Touren.


----------



## Sasse82 (15. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wenn das ne GoPro ist, passt die Überrollbügelhalterung an den Rahmen oder wie hast du die Cam dort befestigt?



Die Überrollbügelhalterung habe ich gar nicht.

Ich habe es mit der Halterung für normale MTB-Helme mit Belüftungsöffnungen befestigt. Einfach die Bänder um das Unterrohr herum legen und ordentlich fest ziehen bevor du die Clips zu machst. Es ist nicht perfekt (sieht man daran, wie sehr die GoPro trotzdem noch mitwackelt), aber es hält weitestgehend.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aus deinem Posting war (meiner Meinung nach) nicht klar, dass das immer noch gesetzt war
> 
> Also ich fahre eigentlich nie in richtig tiefem Schlamm, daher besitze ich sowas wie Wetscream/Dirty Dan o. Ä. gar nicht. Ich mag die Muddy Maries, fahre die nun schon seit Jahren. Ist generell ein sehr gutmütiger Reifen und taugt vor allem hier, wo es eher locker-sandige als hart/schmierig-lehmige Böden hat, eh eigentlich fast das ganze Jahr über. Wenn es richtig um Grip geht, am besten vorne Vertstar, hinten Trailstar. Nochmal ne Nummer grober sollte der Baron 2.5 sein, den vorne und eine MM Trailstar hinten taugt sicher auch gut - dann aber nur für Park, weil Baron 2.5 = DH Karkasse. Die MM gäbe es auch mit FR-Karkasse, die fahre ich im Moment so auch zum Touren.



Ich hab die MM genau andersrum drauf. Vorne Trailstar, hinten Vertstar. Find ich auch gut.


----------



## der_erce (15. April 2013)

Achsooo... lol. Danke für die Antwort. Ich bin nämlich am zweifeln ob die Überrollbügelhalterung am Unterrohr des FRX überhaupt passt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ich hab die MM genau andersrum drauf. Vorne Trailstar, hinten Vertstar. Find ich auch gut.


Das macht aber wenig Sinn... außer du willst hinten (wieso auch immer) mehr Grip haben als vorne, oder du willst den Vertstar so schnell wie möglich vernichten, was dir am Hinterrad ziemlich sicher passieren wird


----------



## ASQ (15. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Achsooo... lol. Danke für die Antwort. Ich bin nämlich am zweifeln ob die Überrollbügelhalterung am Unterrohr des FRX überhaupt passt.



Hab den Großen hier,, kann das ja mal eben ausprobieren...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. April 2013)

Hmm...dann hab ich was falsch gemacht. Kann gut sein 
Dann Wechsel ich das mal besser vorm WE.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

Besser ja! Vertstar ist so weich, dass du das am Hinterrad schneller zerbröselst, als dir lieb ist. Sowas macht, wenn überhaupt, max. für Rennen Sinn...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. April 2013)

Gut, dachte Trailstar wäre die FR und Vertstar die DH Version. 
Montier ich morgen mal um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (15. April 2013)

Also,,, er passt geraaaadee mal so ,,, allerdings passen die rundungen natürlich mal wieder nicht,, aber es geht, so das man ihn gut fest bekommt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Gut, dachte Trailstar wäre die FR und Vertstar die DH Version.


Nein, weit gefehlt! Die FR-Version erkennt man an der "Freeride"- und die DH-Version an der "Downhill"-Aufschrift  Außerdem erkennst du die FR-Version daran, dass du den Reifen zusammenfalten kannst und die DH-Version daran, dass das eben nicht geht, weil ein Draht im Reifenwulst steckt. Trailstar/Verststar sind die Gummimischungen, siehe hier:


----------



## Nico Laus (15. April 2013)

Sasse82,
wie klemmst du das erste FRX am Thule Heckträger? Bisher habe ichs am Unterrohr geklemmt, aber durch Erschütterungen beim Fahren zieht sich die Zange etwas zusammen und zieht so die Steinschlagfolie vom Unterrohr.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein, weit gefehlt! Die FR-Version erkennt man an der "Freeride"- und die DH-Version an der "Downhill"-Aufschrift  Außerdem erkennst du die FR-Version daran, dass du den Reifen zusammenfalten kannst und die DH-Version daran, dass das eben nicht geht, weil ein Draht im Reifenwulst steckt. Trailstar/Verststar sind die Gummimischungen, siehe hier:



Wieder was gelernt  morgen geht's weiter mit Schrauben


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sasse82,
> wie klemmst du das erste FRX am Thule Heckträger? Bisher habe ichs am Unterrohr geklemmt, aber durch Erschütterungen beim Fahren zieht sich die Zange etwas zusammen und zieht so die Steinschlagfolie vom Unterrohr.



Hab das FRX immer am Oberrohr festgemacht.


----------



## Nico Laus (15. April 2013)

Wie kommst du mit dem kurzen Arm bis ans Oberrohr? Vorderrad rechts oder links?
Ich muss mal einige Kombinationen durchprobieren. Bei zwei Bigbikes ist das alles etwas sehr eng.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. April 2013)

Erste Bike Vorderrad von hinten gesehen links. Kurze Arm oben am Rahmen. 
Zweite Bike Vorderrad rechts Arm auch von oben.


----------



## mazola01 (15. April 2013)

Kurze dämpferfeder frage.
Hab ca. 88 kg fahrfertig und ne 400er Feder. Sag ist ca. 25 Prozent. 
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Gewicht und ne 350 er getestet? 
Danke...


----------



## Nico Laus (15. April 2013)

Ok wird ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (15. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sasse82,
> wie klemmst du das erste FRX am Thule Heckträger? Bisher habe ichs am Unterrohr geklemmt, aber durch Erschütterungen beim Fahren zieht sich die Zange etwas zusammen und zieht so die Steinschlagfolie vom Unterrohr.



Nimm den Ärmel eines alten dicken Winter-Pullover, oder vergleichbares. Den packst du um das Unterrohr und dann die Klemme drüber. Mache ich auch so, damit meine Folie nicht beschädigt wird. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (15. April 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Also,,, er passt geraaaadee mal so ,,, allerdings passen die rundungen natürlich mal wieder nicht,, aber es geht, so das man ihn gut fest bekommt.



Dank dir für das Foto. Hmm...da muss evtl noch nen Schaumstoff oder ähnliches dazwischen. Bei nem Sturz versaut man sich das ganze Unterrohr damit.

EDit...hmm....direkt nach unten wird schwierig , seh ich grad. Die Schrauben wären dann direkt neben dem Dämpfer. Das wird nicht ganz klappen vermute ich.


----------



## Nico Laus (15. April 2013)

Klar, Lappen dazwischen geht immer. Habe auf eine "saubere Lösung" gehofft, weils auch an anderen Stellen scheuert. Bspw den Bremssätteln/ Ausfallenden...


----------



## Jogi (15. April 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Nimm den Ärmel eines alten dicken Winter-Pullover, oder vergleichbares. Den packst du um das Unterrohr und dann die Klemme drüber. Mache ich auch so, damit meine Folie nicht beschädigt wird.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Ein Stück von einem (Fahrrad-)Schlauch tut hier auch gute Dienste


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. April 2013)

Ist das normal das ich im Winter ne 450er Stahlfeder im RS Vivid Coil fahre ohne Durchschlag. Ebenfalls ne 475er K9 Race ohne Probleme. Und jetzt wo es wärmer ist hab ich bei der 475er Durchschläge?!? Setup war immer gleich. 
Liegt das am Öl, das bei Wärme flüssiger wird?!?


----------



## luxaltera (16. April 2013)

Vielleicht im Winter vorsichtiger gefahren und/oder ein paar kg zugenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (16. April 2013)

Zugenommen hat er glaube ich nicht, sonst wäre er jetzt auch so ein SAG-Tiefflieger wie Simon. 

Aber ich tendiere nach wie vor zu der Theorie, dass es größtenteils mit der Viskosität des Öls zu tun haben muss. Ich kenne zwar nicht die genauen Eigenschaften des Dämpferöls aber es ist physikalisch vollkommen plausibel, dass Öl mit sinkender Temperatur dickflüssiger wird, folglich steigt die Dämpfung im System.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. April 2013)

Nee, hab eher abgenommen
Vielleicht hab ich jetzt auch mehr Drops, Sprünge und so gemacht und den Dämpfer entsprechender mehr and die Grenzen gebracht... Ich hab mir erstmal ne 500er Feder bestellt und werd gucken ob es da zu Durchschlägen am WE kommt.


----------



## gerry. (20. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand kurz sagen was für ein Tune der Vivid Air im 2013er Torque FRX Rockzone hat?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Sasse82 (20. April 2013)

gerry. schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand kurz sagen was für ein Tune der Vivid Air im 2013er Torque FRX Rockzone hat?
> 
> Danke schonmal



M-Tune


----------



## gerry. (21. April 2013)

super, Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

m-tune ist dann wahrsch. compression?!
rebound gibt es ja soweit ich weiß sowieso nur als m-tune.


----------



## Sasse82 (21. April 2013)

m oder mid-tune beschreibt soweit ich weiß die Stärke der High-Speed Compression.
Low Speed Compression, Ending und Beginning Stroke Rebound kann bei allen "Tune"-Varianten frei eingestellt werden.


----------



## mr.brown (21. April 2013)

zwischenfrage: kann mir mal bitte jemand schnell klarheit verschaffen...im 2012er frx speedzone ist doch ne boxxer mit tapered steuerrohr oder nicht??


----------



## der_erce (21. April 2013)

japp...oben ist reduziert


----------



## Mithras (21. April 2013)

Das Rohr der Boxxer hat 1 1/8", unten ist lediglich ein Gabelkonus mit Innen 1 1/8 und Außen 1,5" drauf.
Dein Steuersatz ist unten 1,5" und oben 1 1/8".. nw Tapered Gabel könntest du somit auch fahren.


----------



## mr.brown (21. April 2013)

erstmal danke für die schnellen antworten, aber jetzt blick ich gar nicht mehr durch!
ich will im 2012er speedzone meine boxxer gegen 'ne totem tauschen. die boxxer hab ich heute ausgebaut und erwartet, dass sie 'nen tapered schaft hat. hab grad keine schieblehre hier, aber optisch sieht der schaft so aus, als wäre er 1 1/8 durchgehend. wenn ich aber nen 1 1/8 spacer über den schaft schiebe, bleibt er im unteren drittel hängen, so wie bei 'nem tapered schaft...

die fragen die ich jetzt klären muss:
ist die boxxer wirklich durchgehend 1 1/8? (werd sie in den bikemarkt setzen)
wieso geht dann kein spacer ganz über das steuerrohr?
kann ich totems dann tapered ODER in 1 1/8 einbauen?
wenn der auf der boxxer montierte gabelkonus innen 1 1/8 und außen 1,5 hat, brauch ich ja für ne tapered totem nen neuen gabelkonus...kriegt man das teil für den von canyon (nach umtauschaktion) verbauten cane creek 40 steuersatz einzeln?

komm mir grad vor als wär's das erst mal dass ich ne gabel tausche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (21. April 2013)

Also ich hab noch keine Boxxer mit nem Tapered Schaft gesehen.

Der tapered Schaft is auch ziemlich auffällig, unten doch ne Ecke breiter als oben.







Dass dein Spacer nicht ganz runter geht, liegt daran, dass auch ein 1 1/8" Schaft unten minimal breiter wird, da sonst der Gabelkonus wackeln würde 

Und ja, bei ner Tapered Totem bräuchtest nen neuen Gabelkonus, den man so sicherlich nachkaufen kann. Bei ner 1 1/8 könntest den Jetzigen weiter verwenden.


----------



## mr.brown (21. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Der tapered Schaft is auch ziemlich auffällig, unten doch ne Ecke breiter als oben.


genau das war's was mich so irritiert hat, hab in mein enduro ja letztens erst eine tapered gabel eingebaut und der boxxer schaft sieht eben nach nem durchgängig gleichen durchmesser aus. 



Mithras schrieb:


> Dass dein Spacer nicht ganz runter geht, liegt daran, dass auch ein 1 1/8" Schaft unten minimal breiter wird, da sonst der Gabelkonus wackeln würde


und DAS erklärt meine verwirrung, das wusste ich bisher nicht...besten dank, wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. April 2013)

Ooooh man, ich hab heut abend schon dreimal das Flashzone in den Warenkorb gelegt und wieder gelöscht.

Ich will mir halt ein pures Park und Downhillbike zulegen um mit dem Alpinist nicht immer den Spagat zwischen Tourensetup und Park bzw Downhillsetup machen zu müssen.

Das Flashzone is halt schon mein Traumbike allerdings bringt mich der Preis etwas ins schwitzen.
Deshalb hab ich auch noch das YT Dues Comp Edition im Auge

Ich frag mich jetzt halt ob das Flashzone vielleicht doch noch zu nah am Alpinist anzusiedeln ist oder ob das YT vielleicht doch zu "dick" is um die hiesigen Freeridestrecken und Flowtrails damit zu heizen.

Was denkt ihr denn?


----------



## Ekhi (23. April 2013)

In dem Zusammenhang mal Rückmeldung von mir:

Hab genau das gleiche Problem, habe 2012 ein Torque FRX Rockzone gekauft mit dem Ziel die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu haben, ist ja ein 180mm Freerider mit 2 Kettenblättern wodurch eine gewisse Tourentauglichkeit vorhanden ist, insgesamt aber eine Kompromissgeschichte.

Die Leute hier im Thread haben mich freundlich beraten, wie ich das Bike noch mehr zum Tourer machen könnte, der Umbau ist aber nicht billig. Möchte aber auch auf FR/DH nicht verzichten, also geh ich jetzt in die Vollen.

Bin jetzt nach reichlicher Überlegung zu dem Schluss gekommen, das ich auch nach dem Umbau wohl für mich persönlich nicht 100% Zufriedenheit erreichen werde.

Ende vom Lied:

Werde mich von dem Rockzone trennen und es hier zum Verkauf anbieten, ein YT TuEs 2.0 Comp für Hometrails/Parkeinsatz ist geordert und nach erfolgreichem Verkauf werde ich mir noch ein All-Mountain/Enduro für Trail und Touren zulegen.

Sprich die Bikes bleiben mehr oder weniger so, wie sie gekauft werden und ich hab meine Ruhe.

Danke nochmal an alle die mich beraten hatten.


----------



## Nico Laus (23. April 2013)

Kauf das Whipzone. Funktional steht es keinem der anderen Bikes nach. Wenn du auf den Blingfaktor verzichten kannst, bekommst du alles was man für den Park braucht. 
Man darf sich von den allgemeinen Forenmeinungen nicht zu sehr beeinflussen lassen. Das Ding geht unglaublich gut.


----------



## trigger666 (23. April 2013)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Das Whipzone geht super. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vor allem gibt es eine überschaubare Anzahl von Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Wenn es einem irgendwann nicht mehr reicht, kann man immer noch umbauen.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ooooh man, ich hab heut abend schon dreimal das Flashzone in den Warenkorb gelegt und wieder gelöscht.
> 
> Ich will mir halt ein pures Park und Downhillbike zulegen um mit dem Alpinist nicht immer den Spagat zwischen Tourensetup und Park bzw Downhillsetup machen zu müssen.
> 
> ...



Haha...so gings mir mit meinem Speedzone auch letztes Jahr. Aber ich kann dir versichern, dass das FRX mehr als eine Parkmaschine ist. Du kannst mit dem Bike wirklich uneingeschränkt alles fahren (ohne Gewähr  ). Das Flashzone kann nicht mehr als ein Whipzone und wenn du auf die Edelparts verzichten kannst und dir das Geld sparen willst, das vermeintlich minderwertigere Modell fährt genauso Bergab!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Haha...so gings mir mit meinem Speedzone auch letztes Jahr. Aber ich kann dir versichern, dass das FRX mehr als eine Parkmaschine ist. Du kannst mit dem Bike wirklich uneingeschränkt alles fahren (ohne Gewähr  ). Das Flashzone kann nicht mehr als ein Whipzone und wenn du auf die Edelparts verzichten kannst und dir das Geld sparen willst, das vermeintlich minderwertigere Modell fährt genauso Bergab!



Moin, danke erstmal an alle für die Hilfe
Das ich mit dem FRX ,egal mit welchem, wirklich alles fahren kann is mir bewusst.
Das Whipzone fällt für mich allerdings raus weil mir das Bike weder in schwarz-orange noch in grau-gelb gefällt.
Das Dropzone is raus wegen Singlecrown und das Rockzone wegen dem Fahrwerk.
Bleibt nur das Flashzone...oder halt das YT Tues Comp. Bei dem hab ich abe wie gesagt die Befürchtung das es zu schwerfällig für enge Hometrails bzw Freeridestrecken is.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2013)

Was ist denn an Boxxer WC und Vivid auszusetzen? Super Luftfahrwerk! Und das kannst sicher noch loswerden und ggf. tauschen und du bist immer noch billiger als beim FZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (23. April 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Das ich mit dem FRX ,egal mit welchem, wirklich alles fahren kann is mir bewusst.


da wäre ich mir mal nicht so sicher.
subjektiv vom selbst gekauften bike in höchsten tönen sprechen und objektiv diese eigenschaften wirklich zu haben, sind zwei paar stiefel.   

mein 2012 speedzone könnte ich keinen berg hochtreten, was nun mal bei hometrails nötig ist.   
deswegen ist es für mich ein reines parkbike. höchstens noch ein hochschieb-bike.   

psx0407


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2013)

Das hat er nicht damit gemeint. Ich denke er meinte er könne damit in Parks alles damit fahren. Zumindest hab ich das so verstanden. Er sucht ja kein Hochtretbike. Das hat er ja schon (Alpininst)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. April 2013)

Stimmt so hab ichs auch verstanden.
Mir gehts einfach nur um ein Bike mit dem ich alles BERGAB fahren kann.
Von engen Hometrails bis weite schnelle Trails in den Alpen und Bikeparks


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Boxxer WC und Vivid auszusetzen? Super Luftfahrwerk! Und das kannst sicher noch loswerden und ggf. tauschen und du bist immer noch billiger als beim FZ!



Luft! Ich will im Downhiller keine Luft außer in den Reifen
Nenn mich altmodisch


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2013)

Naja...trotzdem ist es billiger und du kannst dein Luftfahrwerk sicher eintauschen. Das sind immerhin 1000 Euro unterschied. Hol dir ne R2C2 und nen RC4 im Tausch und du hast ein ordentliches "OldSkool" DH Bike  .. und wenn du jetzt sagst dass dir die Mavic besser gefallen dann gehst jetzt auf Canyon.com, lädst das Flashzone nochmal in den Warenkorb und drückst auf kaufen


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, danke erstmal an alle für die Hilfe
> Das ich mit dem FRX ,egal mit welchem, wirklich alles fahren kann is mir bewusst.
> Das Whipzone fällt für mich allerdings raus weil mir das Bike weder in schwarz-orange noch in grau-gelb gefällt.
> Das Dropzone is raus wegen Singlecrown und das Rockzone wegen dem Fahrwerk.
> Bleibt nur das Flashzone...oder halt das YT Tues Comp. Bei dem hab ich abe wie gesagt die Befürchtung das es zu schwerfällig für enge Hometrails bzw Freeridestrecken is.


 
Also ich hab mit meinem TuEs (allerdings ein 2010er) den ErCe letzten Sonntag bergab stehen lassen *duck* 
Allerdings is das TuEs für Hometrail echt garstig.. im Gegensatz zum FRX is meins schon ne Ecke schwerer abr immernoch durchaus wendig und das Fahrwerk ist extrem fluffig.. aber gut, dass is Einstellungssache..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (23. April 2013)

2010er Tues und Tues 2.0 sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Vergleich mal die Geometrie. Allein schon die ewig langen Kettenstreben am alten Tues helfen uns "nicht-Pros" bei rumpeligen und schnellen Strecken. Da braucht man halt nicht so viel zu arbeiten.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2013)

Das wollt ich auch noch in den Topf werfen. Das Tues ist schon auch geil. Da fühlt man sich auch pudelwohl. @Mithras Dein Sofa war auch eingefahren und du hast nicht nur mich stehen lassen.   Aber mal abwarten


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2013)

stimmt, dass Comp is ja der 2.0 Rahmen .. den durfte ich leider noch nicht fahren .. FRX dagegen schon


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> stimmt, dass Comp is ja der 2.0 Rahmen .. den durfte ich leider noch nicht fahren .. FRX dagegen schon



Hääh? Wassn mit deinem Torque passiert?
Ich seh grad in deinem Profil Slide un Tues?

Das Comp is das 2.0 richtig.
Ich will halt ein Bike mit dem ich bergab alles gut fahren kann.
Das Tues is ja ein "waschechtes" Downhill Bügeleisen, das FRX hingegen eher ein Freerider oder wendiger Downhiller.
Ich tendiere ja eher zu FRX eben aus diesem Grund.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2013)

Tja, der Herr Mithras hat sich vom Superenduro Torque verabschiedet und fährt jetzt Enduro und Parksau! 

Korrigiere: ParkSOFA!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. April 2013)

Is mir irgendwie entgangen

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2013)

Merci  ..Ja ich war das ständige Umgerüste von Touren zu Parkmode um umgekehrt auch leid und hab günstig nen Radon Slide Rahmen bekommen und mir so ein schickes Entouro aufgebaut. 
Das Torque wollt ich nich zur reinen Parkmaschine deklarieren, deswegen in hoffentlich gute Hände abgegeben und bei nem jungen Gebrauchten TuEs zugelangt.
Echt voll das Parksofa, kommt trotzdem vom Boden hoch .. wenn auch noch nicht allzu hoch mit mir als Fahrer


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Echt voll das Parksofa, kommt trotzdem vom Boden hoch .. wenn auch noch nicht allzu hoch mit mir als Fahrer



NOCH nicht


----------



## toddy (23. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Merci  ..Ja ich war das ständige Umgerüste von Touren zu Parkmode um umgekehrt auch leid und hab günstig nen Radon Slide Rahmen bekommen und mir so ein schickes Entouro aufgebaut.
> Das Torque wollt ich nich zur reinen Parkmaschine deklarieren, deswegen in hoffentlich gute Hände abgegeben und bei nem jungen Gebrauchten TuEs zugelangt.
> Echt voll das Parksofa, kommt trotzdem vom Boden hoch .. wenn auch noch nicht allzu hoch mit mir als Fahrer



Ich sehe, du hast dein Spaß mit dem Bike!
Freut mich!


----------



## der_erce (24. April 2013)

Ah...deine Ex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (24. April 2013)

Jepp, Bike macht Laune und ja es ist seine Ex  Hat aber noch eine feine Maschine rumstehen


----------



## der_erce (24. April 2013)

Ahhh...geil. jetzt wo ich die Galerie mal ansehe. Hab ihn/dich mal angeschrieben wegen seinem/deinem Enduro Fahrwerksumbau.  So klein ist die digitale Welt


----------



## toddy (24. April 2013)

stimmt! 

aber das enduro ist jetzt ein fanes 

und was hartes gibt es jetzt auch noch


----------



## LordLinchpin (25. April 2013)

wieso verzichtest du bei der forca auf den faltenbalg?


----------



## Mithras (25. April 2013)

Das Fanes ist schon sehr nett ,,,bei mir muss ein Radon Slide ED "Heidi" herhalten... das TuEs hat noch keinen Namen ... das bekommt hoffentlich morgen nen anderen Lenker


----------



## D.Lettant (25. April 2013)

@schbiker:
Wie kommst Du darauf,dass Du mit dem TUES irgendwas fahren kannst,was mit dem FRX nicht geht? Da hast Du Dich wohl zu sehr hier im Forum eingelesen und die (subjektiven) Meinungen als Tatsachen hingenommen.
Ich selbst hab ein Tues 2011 und ein FRX 2012 (einfachste Version mit Singlecrown).Klar haben die Bikes einen anderen Charakter, aber Spaß haben kann man auf jeder Parkstrecke mit beiden! Ich persönlich nutze das FRX allerdings als Tourenrad (schwäbische Alb).Es wurde aber auch schon in Bikeparks bewegt.Geht einwandfrei.
Die gute Nachricht für Dich ist aber die: Egal wie Du Dich letztendlich entscheidest,wirst Du begeistert sein,dann die Bikes sind alle super!
Achso: Mit dem TUES würde ich keine Touren fahren wollen.Das passt von der Geo irgendwie gar nicht.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=219311


----------



## Mithras (25. April 2013)

Kann ich unterschreiben, TuEs und Tour is irgendwie nix ...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. April 2013)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> @schbiker:
> Wie kommst Du darauf,dass Du mit dem TUES irgendwas fahren kannst,was mit dem FRX nicht geht? Da hast Du Dich wohl zu sehr hier im Forum eingelesen und die (subjektiven) Meinungen als Tatsachen hingenommen.
> 
> Achso: Mit dem TUES würde ich keine Touren fahren wollen.Das passt von der Geo irgendwie gar nicht.



Was redest du da?
Ich hab nie geschrieben das ich mit dem Tues irgedwas fahren kann was mit dem FRX nit gehen würde.
Ich hatte lediglich bedenken das ich mit dem Tues auf den hiesigen Teils recht engen Trails nit klar kommen könnte.

Vielleicht solltest du hier im Forum etwas genauer lesen bevor du dich zu einem subjektiven Urteil hinreissen läßt das nicht den Tatsachen entspricht

Ach und das Tues taugt echt nit zum touren?? Wirklich? Na da hast du mich ja echt vor nem großen Fehler bewahrt.
Ich wollt nämlich auf 3fach Kurbel umrüßten und CC Rennen damit fahren.
Danke für den Tip


----------



## D.Lettant (26. April 2013)

@schbiker:Oh ,Entschuldigung! Ich wollte Dir nicht auf die Füße treten.Scheint wohl dass Du das so aufgefasst hast.Du hast aber recht,habe die Posts recht schnell überflogen und wohl überlesen,dass Du ja ein Enduro zum Tourenfahren nutzt.Mein Fehler!
Aber warum in Gottes Namen solltest Du ,wenn es nur bergab geht mit dem Tues nicht klarkommen, mit dem FRX (mit Doppelbrücke) aber schon? Das hat sich für mich halt nach "Fremdwissen" und nicht nach "habe ich ausprobiert " angehört.Der Einsatzbereich der Räder ist ja der gleiche.Und da Du die Posts ja genauer liest als ich,weisst Du ja bereits dass ich beide Räder ausprobiert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. April 2013)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> @schbiker:Oh ,Entschuldigung! Ich wollte Dir nicht auf die Füße treten.Scheint wohl dass Du das so aufgefasst hast.Du hast aber recht,habe die Posts recht schnell überflogen und wohl überlesen,dass Du ja ein Enduro zum Tourenfahren nutzt.Mein Fehler!
> Aber warum in Gottes Namen solltest Du ,wenn es nur bergab geht mit dem Tues nicht klarkommen, mit dem FRX (mit Doppelbrücke) aber schon? Das hat sich für mich halt nach "Fremdwissen" und nicht nach "habe ich ausprobiert " angehört.Der Einsatzbereich der Räder ist ja der gleiche.Und da Du die Posts ja genauer liest als ich,weisst Du ja bereits dass ich beide Räder ausprobiert habe.



Ne Entschulding is gar nit nötig so wild wars ja nit
Die Bikes haben allerdings nur nen ähnlichen Einsatbereich.
FRX Freeride/Downhill
Tues Downhill/Big Mountain
Zumindest is das die Kategorisierung laut der Hersteller.

Bin auch beide Bikes schon gefahren u.a. das Tues auf nem recht engen Hometrail und da kam es mir im Vergleich zu dem FRX etwas schwerfällig bzw nit so wendig vor.
Deswegen wollte ich nur wissen ob sich diese Erfahrung mit den der anderen Jungs deckt oder ob das ne Fehleinschätzung meinerseits war bzw ist.


----------



## fh10697 (28. April 2013)

Hi leute, kommt vielleicht doof, aber könnte man das frx auch zum touren fahren missbrauchen? Ich würde eh auf 20 gang umrüsten und wollte fragen ob man auch mal einen berg rauf fahren kann bzw kann man irgendwie die gabel absenken? Also mit nem zusatzteil oder sowas?
Danke 
Bitte nicht flamen, bin nich so vertraut mit sowas


----------



## Ekhi (28. April 2013)

Kannst nen Spanngurt vom Lenker zur Brücke ziehen und so die 180mm bzw. 200mm kürzen.

Welches FRX hast du denn?


----------



## fh10697 (28. April 2013)

okay, danke für die schnelle antwort 
es würde ja auch schon 100mm reichen 
achso habe ich vergessen zu sagen, mein jetziges fahrrad ein merida one twenty 1200 wird zu klein und ich werde mir vermutlich das whipzone holen, aber mein vater fährt recht gerne touren mit mir und er wäre nich so begeistert wenn ich nicht mehr mitfahren könnte...
aber wenn man 100mm weniger hat könnte man ja auch locker mit 20 gang nen berg rauffahren


----------



## Ekhi (28. April 2013)

Also das mit dem Spanngurt funktioniert aber eigentlich überflüssig, achso du hast das Missverstanden, du kannst so den Federweg verkürzen, aber nicht komplett oder so...du zwingst damit die Gabel in einen dauergetauchten Zustand also für Dauereinsatz nicht zu empfehlen.

Fahre mit dem 2012er Rockzone, welches 2 Kettenblätter vorne und eine Variostütze hat, auch Touren, sicherlich kann man da ne Menge optimieren, aber auch in der Grundkonfiguration geht das auch mit 180mm vo/hi ganz gut, außer man plant Alpencross oder hat irgendwelche ewig langen Mammutstiegen zu bewältigen, dafür ist die Geo halt nicht optimal und das Bike an sich halt recht wuchtig, dafür kann mans bergab halt super stehen lassen.

Habe dir eine PM gesendet.


----------



## fh10697 (28. April 2013)

Also wir machen schon öfters touren mit so 400 Hm das sollte das bike schon mitmachen...
Ich bin eh schneller als mein Vater also wäre es vllt für ihr nicht allzu schlecht wenn er nichtmehr immer auf vollgas fahren muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ekhi (28. April 2013)

Meine typische Trainingsrunde hat ~660 Hm auf ~30km und das ist mit dem Rockzone gut fahrbar. Mir fällt gerade auf das Canyon dieses Jahr scheinbar gar kein FRX mit 2fach vorne mehr im Angebot hat.


----------



## Whitey (28. April 2013)

Ich fahre mit meinem FRX mit XX1 und Reverb alles. Ist mein einziges Bike und es macht alles super! Die Geo lässt sich extrem gut den Berg hoch treten, runter macht es super viel Spass .... hinten mit Vivid Air, vorne mit VAN RC2 - perfekt


----------



## Ekhi (28. April 2013)

Solltest dazu sagen, das du doch recht viel umgerüstet hast an deinem FRX (ein Träumchen ;-) ), die XX1 gibts halt nicht serienmäßig ist aber natürlich ne superalternative zu 2 Kettenblättern und Variostütze wie Reverb/Kindshock/etc. hilft halt auch gut.


----------



## fh10697 (28. April 2013)

Hat jemand ne ahnung wieviel ein umbau auf 20 gang ca kostet?


----------



## mssc (28. April 2013)

Kommt drauf an... bei mir ca.:
- Kurbel XT: 120,-
- Umwerfer X0 2-fach, inkl. Umwerferadapter (aus dem Bikemarkt): 40,-
- Schalthebel X9 2-fach: 40,-
- Bashring RaceFace 34Z: 40,-
- XT Kette: 25,-
- Kettenblätter 24 u. 34Z: 50,-
- Kettenführung musst du 30-xxx rechnen
- Schaltwerk brauchst du ebenfalls ein neues, das originale shortcage reicht nicht wirklich...
- div. Kleinzeug (Schaltzug, Kettenblattschrauben, Zughalter, usw..)

da gibts aber noch einiges Spielraum in beide Richtungen..


----------



## fh10697 (28. April 2013)

okay also um die 300-400 
was ist an der short cage schlecht?
ich habe nicht viel ahnung daher diese vermutlich dumme frage, eieso eine neue kurbel? reicht die Standard nicht aus?


----------



## Thiel (28. April 2013)

Hallo,

weil man an einer 1-Fach Kurbel kein zweites Kettenblatt schrauben kann.
Das Short Cage Schaltwerk hat für zwei Kettenblätter eine zu geringe Kapazität. Der Arm kann das nicht ausgleichen, da zu kurz.


----------



## fh10697 (28. April 2013)

Ahh okay, Danke


----------



## Nico Laus (28. April 2013)

Whitey schrieb:


> Die Geo lässt sich extrem gut den Berg hoch treten



Also ich weiß ja nicht...ein FRX Whipzone kann man bergauf treten, wenn man es drauf anlegt und Lust hat sich zu quälen,  aber von extrem gut ist hier keine Rede.

Bevor man das falsche Bike kauft und sich langfristig unglücklich macht, vielleicht mal das Torque EX Gapstar angucken.


----------



## frieda_6669 (29. April 2013)

langsam wird es wirklich zeit für einen neuen Thread: "wie tourentauglich ist das FRX?" 
also fh10697:
ich glaube, dass du dabei bist, dir das falsche bike zu kaufen, nicht weil ich es dir nicht gönne, sondern weil es wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige für dich ist:
das Whipzone wiegt so schon 17kg ohne pedale, nach dem umbau auf 2fach und ggf teleskopstütze ist es noch schwerer !
nachdem du dich noch im Wachstum befindest, behaupte ich, dass dir das bike zu schwer ist. (vor allem auf touren!)
grundsätzlich muss man auch mal festlegen, was tourenbiken überhaupt ist:
wenn man nur einen anstieg hochstrampelt um danach runter zu fahren, kann man sicherlich die gabel per spanngurt zusammenziehen.(wenn du die gabel so komprimierst, kompensierst du den geo Nachteil weitestgehend)   vielleicht kompensiert man auch das hohe gewicht des bikes noch, weil man eine "sau" ist.
eine "Wellblech" tour fährt man so aber auch nicht. 
und auch 400hm mit dem bike sind keine aussage, es kommt auf den verlauf an. 
wenn du mit mir hier an der Isar 400hm fahren willst, vesenkst du nach 150hm dein FRX schon in selbiger!
ich weiss, das es leute gibt, die das bike sogar zum mtb-marathon mitnehmen (gell Smubob   ) aber es gibt schönere arten sich zu fist..., ausserdem fährt er dann die 170mm Lyrik, das ist durchaus ein spürbarer unterschied.
und auch wenn hier viele sagen, das man gut mit dem bike hochfahren kann, dann fehlt immer der Nebensatz: "...für diese art von Fahrrad!" (ausserdem haben viele hier ihr bike auf ca. 15kg Gesamtgewicht getuned und dafür horrendes Geld investiert!)
ich fahre selbst ein Rockzone und sage dir mit Sicherheit: eine doppelbrücke taugt nix für touren.
ich fahre ca. 6000km Fahrrad im jahr, es liegt sicherlich nicht an meiner mangelnden Fitness.
für den Step weg vom Merida mit 120mm würde ich dir deutlich zu so einem bike wie das Torque Gapstar raten. das wiegt mit der entsprechenden Übersetzung 15kg. 
Papa ist glücklich und du wirst technisch enorm viel lernen mit dem bike. die park- und auch downhill Qualitäten von dem bike sind unbestritten, es wird seit jahren bestens in z.b. der Freeride getestet.
und lass dich auch nicht von der 170mm gabel kirre machen im vergleich zu einer 180er gabel. die gabel ist absolut top und den 1cm merkst du gar nicht!
kauf dir ein gescheites Enduro, fahr das ding zwei jahre und überlege dann, ob du dir noch ein bike wie das FRX dazu nimmst, das wäre mein vorschlag!
von einem, der wahrscheinlich sogar älter ist als dein baba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (29. April 2013)

Ein FRX ist aus meiner Sicht das falsche Tourenbike!.

Ich selbst habe den direkten Vergleich zwischen meinem Enduro und dem Whipzone. Ja, das Whipzone geht berghoch und das schlecht. Wobei es doch noch besser geht, als ich es von einem 200mm Bike vermutet habe.

Generell geht jedes Bike(20kg +) berghoch. Will ich das? Brauche ich das?

Daher kann ich die Aussage von frieda_6669 nur unterstreichen. Mit einem Enduro bist Du auf jeden Fall besser bedient.


----------



## christophersch (29. April 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> langsam wird es wirklich zeit für einen neuen Thread: "wie tourentauglich ist das FRX?"
> also fh10697:
> ich glaube, dass du dabei bist, dir das falsche bike zu kaufen, nicht weil ich es dir nicht gönne, sondern weil es wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige für dich ist:
> das Whipzone wiegt so schon 17kg ohne pedale, nach dem umbau auf 2fach und ggf teleskopstütze ist es noch schwerer !
> ...


----------



## Nduro (29. April 2013)

Mit dem was ihr schreibt habt ihr bestimmt recht.

Ich stand letztes Jahr auch vor der Frage FRX oder das Tourque.
Mir hat dieser Tread echt weitergeholfen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=594567

Habe mich für das Torque FRX Rockzone (2012) entschieden, Und bin echt positiv überrascht. Es ist mit Sicherheit etwas schwer im original Zustand, lässt sich aber dank der Zweifachkurbel gut berghoch treten.

Das Ergebnis, ich nutze mein Pitch gar nicht mehr und fahre Endurotouren auch mit dem FRX. Wohne im Taunus und fahre so um die 500- 800hm pro Tour. 
Ich bin konditionell so recht fit. Defizite habe ich im technischen Bereich bei Sprüngen usw. und da helfen mir die Reserven vom FRX.

Fazit: Für Hometrailtouren für mich das Ideale Bike ( Allerdings zweifach und keine Doppelbrücke)
Die Entscheidung habe ich übrigens beim Probefahren in Koblenz getroffen.


----------



## fh10697 (29. April 2013)

Okay, danke dass du so für mich mitdenkst, aber ich muss ehrlich gesagt sagen, dass (bitte nich flamen) die optik auch eine rolle spielt 
ich bin selber schon mit dem dh bike von meinem kimpel gefahren welches auch 200mm hat eine 2 fach kurbel und wiegt 21kg, da es schon in die jahre gekommen ist, aber ich finde dass man zwar einen unterschied zwischen seinem bike und meinem spürt aber nach dem versenken der feder auf 100mm fand ich es eig nicht viel anstrengender als mit meinem bike bergauf. Vielleicht war es auch nur einbildung, aber solange man nicht allzu steil bergauf fahren muss, finde ich dass es kaum einen Unterschied gibt....
Das ist natürlich auch eine idee nach Koblenz zu fahren...
haben die da alle modelle zur probefahrt oder nur bestimmte?


----------



## Thiel (29. April 2013)

Alle.


----------



## Nduro (29. April 2013)

Als ich da war, waren nicht alle grössen vorrätig.
War aber im Herbst zu Zeiten des Abverkaufs.


----------



## User60311 (29. April 2013)

zum Thema "Berg hoch":

also ich finde es gibt da 3 Arten des "Berg hoch":
- Waldweg
- Straße
- Schieben / Tragen

das ganze geht in zwei Varianten:
- sportlich
- gemütlich

Grundlegend kann man sagen:
Man kann weder mit dem Torque noch mit dem FRX wirklich sportlich Berghoch fahren.
Also bleibt uns als Besitzer solcher Bikes nur der gemütliche Weg.

Wenn du dir jetzt überlegst, gemütlich irgendwelche Straßen oder ausgebaute Waldwege zu benutzen, um auf den Berg zu kommen, dann kann man sehr wohl sagen:
Ja Berg hoch ist mit den Bikes möglich.

Kommst du aber in so Passagen mit Schieben / Tragen und das vielleicht öfters, dann glaub mir, willst du kein Bike haben das mehr als 15kg wiegt !

ich fahre mit meinem Torque sehr viel Enduro Touren. Komme da maximal auf ca 30km mit 1500hm. So Touren halte ich mim FRX für fast unmöglich.

(nur mal so meine Erfahrung)


----------



## Whitey (29. April 2013)

Bin ich komisch oder ihr? Ich fahre nix unter 30 km und halte mich nicht für sonderlich sportlich! Anstiege sind single Trails, wenn es gut läuft Schotterpisten. Bis 1200 HM absolut kein Thema mit MEINEM FRX (wie gesagt, mit XX1 und 15 KG mit Reverb!). Die Geo an sich geht besser und direkter nach vorne als bei meinem Ex-601 - das war trotz Sub 14 KG ein Panzer den Berg hoch! Ich habe das 601 beim Alp-X verflucht.


----------



## othu (29. April 2013)

30km / 1500hm Touren fahre ich mit meinen 16kg FRX-Enduro fast jede Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (29. April 2013)

Es hat keiner behauptet das es nicht geht. Nur schön ist anders.


----------



## User60311 (29. April 2013)

ja, und ihr knabbert alle an den 15kg...

sag ich doch, kann man schleppen, fahren macht aber mehr Spaß 

und hier is die rede von nem Neu-Bike um 17kg + Pedale und was weiß ich für Zubehör.


----------



## luxaltera (29. April 2013)

Mit nem frx kann man einen Berg NUR sportlich hochfahren. Unsportlich geht da gar nix. 
Fähre meine fitnesstour je nach Laune mit dem frx (dropzone) oder meinem Rotwild x1. Spaß mach's mit beiden. Aber mit dem Rotwild bin ich in einer stunde 2x um den See. Mit'm frx bin ih nach 45min und einer umrundung recht bedient... Manchmal Brauch ich das. Aber bin froh das ich die Alternative in der Garage habe...


----------



## fh10697 (30. April 2013)

Man kann mit dem FRX aber schon auch bisschen im alltag fahren? Also mal 3km zu nem Kumpel oder so? ohne dass man gleich denkt nen marathon gefahren zu sein...
Oder mal in der stadt fahren oder sowas?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. April 2013)

Ein FRX ist für runter fahren, nicht für rauf. Rauf geht zwar auch irgendwie aber Spaß macht es (mir persönlich) nicht. Dafür hab ich mein AM.

Ist wie mit nem Sportwagen durch den Wald fahren, geht, aber ob das so toll ist...

Gehen tut alles irgendwie. Aber es wird schon seine Gründe haben warum es ne Doppelbrücke hat und keine SC. Also das Park/DH Bike jetzt. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht...


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (30. April 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Mit nem frx kann man einen Berg NUR sportlich hochfahren. Unsportlich geht da gar nix. ... ... Manchmal Brauch ich das. Aber bin froh das ich die Alternative in der Garage habe...



Besser hätte ich das auch nicht ausdrücken können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ekhi (30. April 2013)

Kommt auch aufs FRX an, finde man merkt da schon nen Unterschied ob man mit Doublecrown und 200/200 Downhill Plush-Sag fährt oder mit Singlecrown 180/180 und straffem FR-Fahrwerk, dazu kommt der eigene Fitnessmotor.

Ist das FRX nen Tourer/XC/Marathon/Alpencross-Hobel? Nein. Kann man mit dem FRX normale Touren, Trails etc. hochfahren? Ja, natürlich nicht im Tempo eines CC-Boliden mit 300Watt/h-Treter an Bord.

Ich habe den Eindruck das fh10697 durchaus die Downhill/FR-Fähigkeiten des FRX nutzen will, aber ebend auch die Touren mit seinem Vater noch fahren will und dafür sind zumindest die 180mm-FRX durchaus geeignet.

Und klar kannst damit zu deinem Kumpel fahren, solltest es aber nicht draußen anbinden oder abstellen...so Bikes neigen dazu sich selbstständig zu machen.

Ich habe mich ja selbst wegen dem Rockzone hier beraten lassen wie ich es tourenfähiger machen kann, weil optimieren kann man alles und bin nicht mehr so fit wie vor 5 Jahren, aber auch in der Grundkonfig (2012er Rockzone, 2 Kettenblätter, Variostütze) fahre ich meine normale Tour ohne schieben (30km, 660HM), klar geht das mit nem Tourer wie dem Nerver einfacher aber dafür gehts FRX wesentlich spaßiger bergab.

Alpencross und Marathon halte ich allerdings für unnötige Schinderei mit dem FRX außer man modifiziert es hart, das scheint aber auch nicht geplant zu sein.

Und hier sind ja bereits mehrere FRX-Fahrer die wirklich lange Touren fahren, siehe Smubob, Simdim, Whitey, alles eine Frage von Fitness und bei Optimierung vom Geldbeutel.


----------



## fh10697 (30. April 2013)

Okay, solange man fahren kann geht ja alles noch 
Ich könnte auch für richtige touren mein altes bike benutzen da es meine mom abkauft 
Also werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich das FRX holen weil ich ja für lange touren das alte nehmen kann 

Danke für die Beratung


----------



## admiralawesome (2. Mai 2013)

Mein FRX in Belgien (Filthy Trails) 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28074









[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## trigger666 (3. Mai 2013)

Respekt. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Hi leute, kommt vielleicht doof, aber kÃ¶nnte man das frx auch zum touren fahren missbrauchen?


Die Frage kommt hier echt immer wieder, ich glaube, wir mÃ¼ssen das mal in einer FAQ festhalten 

Also mal ein paar generelle Anmerkungen von mir, da hier oft Sachen ungleich miteinander verglichen werden:
Ein serienmÃ¤Ãiges FRX ist zum Touren fahren natÃ¼rlich denkbar schlecht aufgestellt. Die DH-Reifen sind zu schwer und rollen nicht so gut, die SattelstÃ¼tze ist u. U. zu kurz, um sie weit genug auszuziehen, die Ãbersetzung reicht nicht aus, das Gesamtgewicht ist u. U. etwas hoch, etc. pp... Wenn du diese Punkte anpasst, lÃ¤sst sich ein FRX meiner Meinung nach genau so gut auf Touren bewegen wie ein Torque EX. DafÃ¼r wÃ¼rde ich natÃ¼rlich keins mit DoppelbrÃ¼cke nehmen, das macht wenig Sinn. Aber wenn du die Schaltung entsprechend anpasst (2-fach oder XX1), gut rollende, leichtere Reifen nimmst (z. B. Wicked Will FR, die fahre ich gerne zum Touren) und eine VariostÃ¼tze verbaust, damit du trotz dem Knick im Sitzrohr mit dem Sattel weit genug hoch UND weit genug runter kommst, steht der Sache von meinem Standpunkt her nix im Weg. Allerdings muss ich den "Zweiflern" auch irgendwo recht geben... wenn du einfach nur ein etwas potenteres Bike willst und nicht im Bikepark fahren und SprÃ¼nge >1m machen willst, macht das FRX einfach keinen Sinn. FÃ¼r den Bereich ist das EX absolut potent genug, auch fÃ¼r gelegentliche BikeparkeinsÃ¤tze reicht das dicke! Bei mir sehen einige Abfahrten auf meinen "Touren" schon ziemlich grob aus, da kann man durchaus ein ausgewachsenes FR Bike mal ordentlich ausfahren, auÃerdem wollte ich ein Bike, das man leicht & schnell fÃ¼r Tour oder Park abstimmen kann (dafÃ¼r ist der Trackflip ideal), deshalb bin ich den Weg gegangen, mit dem FRX diesen Spagat zu machen. FÃ¼r nur normale Touren ist das vÃ¶llig sinnlos, da wÃ¼rde auch ein Strive reichen...




fh10697 schrieb:


> Also wir machen schon Ã¶fters touren mit so 400 Hm das sollte das bike schon mitmachen...


400Hm wÃ¼rde ich jetzt noch nicht mal als "Tour" bezeichnen... das ist bei mir ne kurze Feierabendrunde...!  Ich bin mit dem FRX schon typische XC-Runden mit um die 1000Hm mitgefahren und hatte dabei trotz der knapp 16kg mehr SpaÃ, als mit dem knapp 3kg leichteren Hardtail, dass THEORETISCH fÃ¼r diese Runde besser geeignet wÃ¤re. Wie @frieda_6669 schon angedeutet hat, werde ich auch dieses Jahr wieder mit dem FRX bei einem MTB-Marathon mitfahren (nÃ¤chste Woche Samstag ist es wieder so weit), was ich letztes Jahr mit meinem fast identisch ausgestatteten Torque FR gefahren bin. Das waren 60km mit 1450Hm und ich war am Ende nicht mal vÃ¶llig im Eimer (auf jedenfall nicht wie frisch gefi.... ). Das FRX ist zwar einen Tick schwerer (ca. 1/2kg), aber dafÃ¼r mit dem steileren Sitzwinkel und der VariostÃ¼tze fÃ¼r so einen Einsatz sogar nochmal etwas besser geeignet. Ich freue mich schon drauf 
BTW: @frieda_6669: es ist eine 180er Lyrik *kugschei$$* 




fh10697 schrieb:


> okay also um die 300-400 â¬
> [...]
> ich habe nicht viel ahnung daher diese vermutlich dumme frage, eieso eine neue kurbel? reicht die Standard nicht aus?


Bei dem finanziellen Aufwand kÃ¶nntest du dir auch fast direkt eine XX1 Schaltung kaufen... da kannst du die 1-fach Kurbel und die FÃ¼hrung einfach behalten, musst nur ein 32er Kettenblatt montieren, und brauchst ein Laufrad, bei dem du den fÃ¼r die XX1 nÃ¶tigen XD-Freilauf montieren kannst (gibts das von Sun Ringle??). Da kommst du ohne den Freilauf auf etwa 600â¬, also nicht sooo viel mehr als beim Umbau auf 2-fach. DafÃ¼r hast du dann ohne lÃ¤stigen Umwerfer fast die gleiche Bandbreite, sparst einiges an Gewicht (wenn du mehr sparen willst, kannst du auch direkt die XX1 Kurbel nehmen, die spart im Vergleich zur Hussefelt >1/2kg und kostet "nur" knapp 200â¬) und du musst einfach nur Schaltwerk, Shifter, Kassette und Kette 1:1 austauschen.




User60311 schrieb:


> ich fahre mit meinem Torque sehr viel Enduro Touren. Komme da maximal auf ca 30km mit 1500hm. So Touren halte ich mim FRX fÃ¼r fast unmÃ¶glich.


Generell bin ich deiner Meinung: ein Bike in der Klasse eines Torque oder FRX ist nix zum bergauf heizen - wer das denkt, lÃ¤uft eh etwas neben der Spur 
Touren mit 1500Hm auf 30km ziemlich heftige Anstiege schlieÃen? Ich fahre normal auf meinen Touren mÃ¶glichst wenig flache VerbindungsstÃ¼cke und komme bei 30km nur auf 1000-1200Hm - DAS finde ich durchaus noch lÃ¤ssig mit dem FRX zu machen, wenn es dauerhaft steiler zugeht, kÃ¶nnte wohl das Gewicht durchaus anstrengend werden.




fh10697 schrieb:


> Man kann mit dem FRX aber schon auch bisschen im alltag fahren? Also mal 3km zu nem Kumpel oder so? ohne dass man gleich denkt nen marathon gefahren zu sein...
> Oder mal in der stadt fahren oder sowas?


Das kannst du mit jedem DH Bike auch  Ist nur die Frage, ob man sowas wie ein FRX in der Stadt irgendwo stehen lassen will...!




S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ein FRX ist fÃ¼r runter fahren, nicht fÃ¼r rauf. Rauf geht zwar auch irgendwie aber SpaÃ macht es (mir persÃ¶nlich) nicht.
> [...]
> Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht...


Willst du mich provozieren??   Es ist immer eine Frage der persÃ¶nlichen Definition von "MTB"... fÃ¼r MICH ist das FRX wie ich es aufgebaut habe genau DIE Wollmilchsau, die ich schon immer haben wollte, eben ein Bike fÃ¼r fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Touren (im Sinne von Geballer und SprÃ¼ngen, kein Spitzkehren- oder Trial-Gehoppel) und gleichzeitig auch fÃ¼r den Bikepark, wo ich persÃ¶nlich keinen "waschechten" DH'er brauche, weil ich jetzt nicht gerade auf Renn-Niveau fahre


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Mai 2013)

Hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte ein FRX mit Doppel Brücke


----------



## User60311 (3. Mai 2013)

> Generell bin ich deiner Meinung: ein Bike in der Klasse eines Torque  oder FRX ist nix zum bergauf heizen - wer das denkt, läuft eh etwas  neben der Spur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtisch; Ich trag mein Bike auch gern ma irgendwo hoch.
Ich versuch also so schnell es geht wieder an Höhe zu gewinnen.
Und ich geb zu, die Strecke die ich da im Kopf hatte, die is echt ne NR !

Edit: die GPS-Daten zeigen nur eine Variante, gefahren wird en bissle anders 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pdudiqjjkchnkkyn


----------



## frieda_6669 (3. Mai 2013)

@admiralawesome
Coole sache, admiral, schaut nach air time aus...
Schöne pics! !


----------



## admiralawesome (3. Mai 2013)

@frieda_6669
Danke! 
War auf jeden Fall ne kleine Überwindung für mich. 
Die Sprünge machen richtig Spaß!


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrÃ¼ckt. Ich meinte ein FRX mit Doppel BrÃ¼cke


Ja klar, war ja auch eher witzisch gemeint 




User60311 schrieb:


> Richtisch; Ich trag mein Bike auch gern ma irgendwo hoch.
> Ich versuch also so schnell es geht wieder an HÃ¶he zu gewinnen.
> Und ich geb zu, die Strecke die ich da im Kopf hatte, die is echt ne NR !


Ok, sowas wÃ¼rde ich wohl auch mit einem anderen Rad nicht machen 

Ich habe gerade hinten auf ein 36er Ritzel upgegradet - nachdem mein erster 1-fach Anlauf leider nicht wie gewÃ¼nscht geklappt hat  So hab ich fÃ¼r den Marathon nÃ¤chstes Wochenende wenigstens noch eine etwas leichtere kleinste Ãbersetzung, um meine desolate Fitness etwas kompensieren zu kÃ¶nnen  Der nÃ¤chste 1-fach Anlauf folgt dann in etwa 200â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HammerOfJustice (4. Mai 2013)

Brauche dringend eure Hilfe, ich will morgen radeln gehen und mein Torque FRX 5.0 Playzone 2012 ist noch nicht einsatzbereit...

Ich will die Hussefelt-Kurbel und das Howitzer-Innenlager durch eine Truvativ Descendant Kurbel und das zugehörige GXP-Innenlager ersetzen. Laut Montageanweisung des neuen Innenlagers sollen bei 73mm Gehäusebreite keine Spacer unter die Lagerschalen gelegt werden. Allerdings schleift dann das Kettenblatt bzw. die Kette an der Innenseite der e.13 LS1 Kettenführung. es waren zwei 2,5mm Spacer beim Innenlager dabei, aber die sollen nur bei 68mm Innenlagern eingesetzt werden. Aber selbst wenn ich beide(!) Spacer unter die Lagerschale auf der Antriebsseite lege, schleift die Kette noch innen an der KeFü. Die Möglichkeit, an der Kettenführung nochmals 2,5mm "abzuspacern" besteht auch noch. Allerdings entspricht dies so nicht den Vorgaben von Truvativ. Außerdem versteh ich nicht, wie fest man die Schraube an der linken Kurbel anziehn soll, damit lässt sich ja auch der Abstand regulieren, hier aber evtl. mit Spiel an der Kurbel und das soll ja nicht sein...

Ich werde aus dem Ganzen nicht wirklich schlau und hab auch hier im Forum und auch sonst nirgends was gefunden, das mit weiterhilft. Hatte einer von euch ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## simdiem (4. Mai 2013)

Hey,
Also die kurbel muss suf jeden fall spielfrei verbaut werden. An deiner stelle solltest du versuchen, dass du die kettenführung weiter nach innen bekommst. Nicht vorhergesehene spacer unter dem tretlager führen dazu, dass das Tretlager nicht tief genug im rahmen sitzen könnte. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht wie die spacer auf die rechte und linke seite bei einer 68mm tretlagerbreite verteilt sind. 
Besser ist, wenn du versuchst das Problem über die justage der kettenführung zu lösen. 
Da ich die von dir erwähnte kurbel mit tretlager selber noch nicht verbaut habe, kann ich dir dazu leider nicht mehr sagen.

Viel glück!!
Gruß Simon


----------



## psx0407 (5. Mai 2013)

HammerOfJustice schrieb:


> Ich will die Hussefelt-Kurbel und das Howitzer-Innenlager durch eine Truvativ Descendant Kurbel und das zugehörige GXP-Innenlager ersetzen.


ich habe genau das gleiche vor. habe mein bike gestern dafür zu einer bikewerkstatt gegeben, da ich kein Werkzeug für´s innenlager habe.

bin gespannt wie die das hinbekommen...

psx0407


----------



## HammerOfJustice (5. Mai 2013)

Ok, ich glaube ich habs jetzt verstanden:
Bei der Descendant-Kurbel wird die Position des Kettenblatts nur durch die LINKE! Lagerhülle des Innenlagers vorgegeben. D.h. ich kann meine 2 Spacer entfernen und das Kettenblatt steht an der gleichen Position wie jetzt auch. Wenn ich dann die 2,5mm Spacer von der KeFü entferne, dann sollt alles passen...

Komisches System, das muss man auch erst mal verstehen...
Ich berichte in Kürze obs geklappt hat.


----------



## HammerOfJustice (5. Mai 2013)

Ok, es hat geklappt, wie ichs beschrieben hab...
Das Kettenblatt richtet sich nach der linken Lagerhülse (Nichtantriebs-Seite), demnach kann man rechts spacern wie man will, die Position ist immer dieselbe (es kann höchstens passieren, das man zuviel gespacert hat und die Kurbel nicht mehr festschrauben kann).

Fazit:
Man sollte sich an die Montage-Anweisung halten, 68mm -> 2 Spacer (R+L), 73mm -> kein Spacer! Sollte es trotzdem an der KeFü schleifen, muss man diese eben so unterlegen, bis die Position passt...

Naja, auf jeden Fall kann ich heut biken gehn...  Schönen Sonntag allerseits!


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Mai 2013)

Ich brauche Hilfe! Bekomme das Schaltwerk nicht eingestellt. Kann es sein, dass meine Kette zu kurz ist? 







Das obere Schaltröllchen müsste viel näher an das größte Ritzel ran. Es sollten 5-7mm Abstand sein. Bei mir sind es eher 5cm. Die Schraube für diese Einstellung habe ich bereits ganz raus geschraubt, aber näher als auf dem Foto bekomme ich es nicht eingestellt.


----------



## Thiel (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich glaube man stellt den Abstand nur für das kleinste Ritzel ein.

Was für ein Problem hast du denn ?


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2013)

nach zu kurz schaut das echt nicht aus, da der Käfig noch keineswegs gesteckt ist.

5-7mm ... hmm diene Kassette schaut aus wie ne DH Kassette mit 11.2X Zähnen .. 
kann es sein, dass der 5-7mm auf Kassetten mit 11-32 / 34 / 36 Zähnen abziehlt?

wie ist denn die Schaltperformance?


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube man stellt den Abstand nur für das kleinste Ritzel ein.


Ne, bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es das größte Ritzel ist. Habs ja auch schon zigmal an anderen Rädern eingestellt, aber hierbei beiß ich mir die Zähne aus.
Aber war Mithras mit der DH Kassette schreibt macht Sinn. Wie weit muss das Schaltröllchen dann vom Kettenblatt entfernt sein?

Schaltperformance war von Anfang an schlecht, bin aber erstmal so gefahren, weil ich bisher bergab nur einen Gang brauchte. Am So dann mal etwas die Winterberg-DH trainiert und gemerkt, dass es doch Stellen gibt, wo man schnell mal 2-3 Gänge hoch oder runterschalten sollte um optimal treten zu können. 
Tja, Pustekuchen. Irgendwie passt es vorne und hinten nicht. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Daher die Vermutung auf eine zu kurze Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

wenn die Kette zu kurz ist, könntest du kein groß - groß Schalten oder beim einfedern wird die Kette zu kurz und der Arm steht horizontal.

Ist das so ?


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Mai 2013)

Ja, genau. Auf das größte Ritzel komme ich nicht.


----------



## Thiel (5. Mai 2013)

Weil der Arm vom Schaltwerk schon horizontal steht ?


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Mai 2013)

So wie auf dem Foto. Das Bike hängt mit dem Sattel im Montageständer. Man muss sich das Bild um 30° gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht vorstellen.

Edit: Ich habe mir jetzt mal das Sram Manual ausgedruckt und mache mich nochmal ran. Melde mich dann gleich mit positiven Nachrichten oder konkreten Fragen.


----------



## Thiel (5. Mai 2013)

Okay, da könnte der Arm ja noch einiges ausgleichen 

Du kannst ihn doch auch mit der Hand nach oben drücken und die Kette wird schlaff, oder ?

Kurbel mal und drücke per Hand das Schaltwerk nach innen zur Kassette. Lässt es sich bewegen ? Schaltet es dann aufs größte Ritzel ?

Wenn nein, lös mal den Zug und probiere es nochmal.
Wenn es mit gelösten Zug auch nicht geht, musst du mit der inneren Anschlagsschraube dem Schaltwerk mehr Luft geben.


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2013)

Wenn es nicht ganz hoch schaltet isses wahrscheinlich der Anschlag (obere Schraube am Parallelogramm üsste noch ne Umdrehung raus) der verhindert, dass komplett hoch geschalten werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2013)

und dreh die Schraube fürs obere Kettenröllchen mal wieder n bissel zurück, bei mir hat sich da die Schaltperformance verbessert..

ob das nun 5 oder 7mm sin ...egal ..

Schau das der obere und untere Anschlag passt, stell die Schraube fürs Röllchen mal auf Mitte. 

Justiere den Schaltzug vorn am Trigger so, dass sich sauber schalten lässt. Mach ich immer auf dem kleinsten Ritzel, so das die Kette sauber läuft, nicht versucht hoch zu springen/klettern und es sich mit einem Klick sauber schalten lässt.

Fals nun die Kette zu stark schlägt, kannst an der Schraube fürs Röllchen nochn bissel rumprobieren mit n paar Umdrehungen rein..

(Wenn das nun auch so nicht nach Lehrbuch sein sollte.. is meine Art, hab damit bisher jede Schaltung eingestellt bekommen..


----------



## demiano (5. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht ist der Zug nicht genügend auf Spannung, versuch den mal etwas straffer.


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Mai 2013)

Wie ist die Schaltperformance bei 1x10 überhaupt? Ich bin es gewohnt den Trigger kurz zu betätigen und die Kette geht ohne Weiteres auf jedes Ritzel hoch. Vielleicht bin ich da zu anspruchsvoll. Auch ist die Kettenlinie bei 1x10 so ziemlich für den Eimer. Also entweder passt die Schaltperformance auf den kleinen bis mittleren Ritzeln und ist bei den größten 3 Ritzeln mist, oder es ist auf jedem Gang ein fauler Kompromis mit Nachdrücken beim Runterschalten und Warten beim Hochschalten.

Ihr habt recht, eine zu kurze Kette kann ich ausschließen. Der Schaltarm hat noch genug Raum.


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2013)

also ich hab 1x9 mit SRAM X9 aufm TuEs und die läuft super... 1x10 is halt die Kette schmaler und deswegen das Ritzelpaket kaum breiter.. es sollte sich im Normalfall sauber durch alle Gänge schalten lassen ..


----------



## Evil_Knievel (6. Mai 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich brauche Hilfe! Bekomme das Schaltwerk nicht eingestellt. Kann es sein, dass meine Kette zu kurz ist?
> 
> Das obere Schaltröllchen müsste viel näher an das größte Ritzel ran. Es sollten 5-7mm Abstand sein. Bei mir sind es eher 5cm. Die Schraube für diese Einstellung habe ich bereits ganz raus geschraubt, aber näher als auf dem Foto bekomme ich es nicht eingestellt.



Das war ein Fehler! Ist mir auch passiert... 
Der Abstand zwischen Röllchen und Ritzel ist so groß, weil ne Rennrad-Kassette verbaut ist. Du darfst diese Einstellschraube nicht zu weit rausdrehen, weil sonst das Schaltwerk bei den großen Gängen (kleine Ritzel) an den Rahmen stößt, anstatt an die Anschlagschraube für große Gänge. Prüf das bei Dir mal nach. Dann sollte es eigentlich möglich sein die Schaltung einzustellen.


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, das hatte ich auch.
Offensichtlich bekommt man mit einer 11-25 Kassette und MTB Schaltwerk keine super knackige Schaltung hin. Da passt das Parallelogramm nicht zu den Ritzelsprüngen. 

Vielleicht geht es mit einem Saint Schaltwerk besser. Shimano gibt eine min Zähnezahl von 23 und max 28 fürs große Ritzel an.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (6. Mai 2013)

Ja, dass die Schaltung nicht super knackig ist, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Kannst ja mal Deine Erfahrung posten, falls Du das Saint SW ausprobierst.



simdiem schrieb:


> Hier kannst du das PDF mit allen Drehmomenten runterladen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=237362&d=1347443637



Gibts das auch irgendwo für die 2013er Modelle?


----------



## simdiem (6. Mai 2013)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Ja, dass die Schaltung nicht super knackig ist, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Kannst ja mal Deine Erfahrung posten, falls Du das Saint SW ausprobierst.
> 
> 
> 
> Gibts das auch irgendwo für die 2013er Modelle?



Keine Ahnung, aber da der Rahmen bis auf den Lenkwinkel gleich geblieben ist, sollten sich auch die Drehmomente nicht verändert haben. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Nill (7. Mai 2013)

....in der nächsten Zeit wird das FRX mal kanadischen Boden spüren  

Jungs, bis bald !! (Bericht folgt im Blog  ) 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65071851"]LIVE aus Kanada on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jedy (7. Mai 2013)

wir sind gespannt  viel spass da drüben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (7. Mai 2013)

Neid! 

Viel Spaß! =)


----------



## SK7WALK3R (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Moment kurz davor mir ein FRX zu ordern. Am Samstag werde ich wohl mal verschiedene Rahmengrößen in Koblenz testen. Dennoch würde mich interessieren, für welche Größen ihr euch entschieden habt. Ich selbst bin 182cm groß und schwanke zwischen M und L.

Würde mich über etwas Feedback freuen 

Vorab besten Dank


----------



## Nduro (9. Mai 2013)

Bin ungefähr so groß wie du. Ich habe ein M. Die meisten hier werden dir aber erfahrungsgemäß zu L raten.
Probefahren ist der richtige Weg. Kommt ja auch darauf an was du mit dem Rad machen willst.


----------



## Nduro (9. Mai 2013)

@SK7WALK3R, sehe du kommst aus der Nachbarstadt und bist auch bei den GPs. wenn du Lust hast könntest du auch meines mal Probefahren. Ist allerdings 2012  und keine Doppelbrückengabel. die Geometrie hat sich leicht verändert.


----------



## Sasse82 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch 182.
Zuerst habe ich mich von dem Kalkulator von Canyon verlassen und M bestellt.
Dann, nach ein paar Diskussionen hier im Forum und einem Telefonat mit Canyon wurde die Bestellung auf L geändert.
M bin ich nie gefahren, daher kann ich zum Vergleich nicht wirklich etwas sagen, jedoch habe ich mich bisher nie unwohl auf dem L gefühlt, was die Geometrie/Größe betrifft.

PS: Ich war noch nie in Koblenz, aber gibt es dort einen Trail vor der Haustür oder wie kann man ein FRX dort artgerecht testen? Ich wüsste nicht wie ich auf dem Parkplatz die passende Rahmengröße eines Downhillers ermitteln soll.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Mai 2013)

Moin, also ich bin knapp 1,80m und hab mir das Flashzone in M bestellt.
Hab schon ein Alpinist in M und bin auf nem Speedzone und nem Dropzone ,beide in L, schon unseren Hometrail gefahren und ich muß sagen das L für mich keine Option is.
Bin aber wie gesagt auch etwas kleiner.


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Mai 2013)

In Koblenz kannst du die Räder nur auf dem Parkplatz fahren.
Allerdings merkt man schnell, ob man die richtige Größe gewählt hat. Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## anulu (10. Mai 2013)

Will mir im Sommer auch den 2013er Rahmen zulegen und überlege zur Zeit wegen der Größe. Fahr das ES'09 in M un das könnte ein gutes Stück größer sein. Das 2012er in L passt perfekt aber 2013 wurde ja wieder ein bisschen was geändert.

Hab da mal nen Mini-Vergleich gemacht vllt. helfen iwem ja die reinen Daten:


----------



## ASQ (10. Mai 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, also ich bin knapp 1,80m und hab mir das Flashzone in M bestellt.
> Hab schon ein Alpinist in M und bin auf nem Speedzone und nem Dropzone ,beide in L, schon unseren Hometrail gefahren und ich muß sagen das L für mich keine Option is.
> Bin aber wie gesagt auch etwas kleiner.



M sitzt auf jeden fall besser für dich.
Mit 1,87m ists bei mir mit L  genau richtig,, 7cm kleiner wäre man mit L nicht Glücklich damit.
Wenn dein Flashzone kommt, dann prüfe doch gleich mal, ob sich die Highspeed an der Fox 40 "Rasten" lässt,, wenn nicht, haben sie auch bei dir die 2 kugeln versemmelt 


..und willkommen im Flashzone Club  .. du wirst es lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Mai 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> M sitzt auf jeden fall besser für dich.
> Mit 1,87m ists bei mir mit L  genau richtig,, 7cm kleiner wäre man mit L nicht Glücklich damit.
> Wenn dein Flashzone kommt, dann prüfe doch gleich mal, ob sich die Highspeed an der Fox 40 "Rasten" lässt,, wenn nicht, haben sie auch bei dir die 2 kugeln versemmelt
> 
> ...



Was heißt: Du wirst es lieben...ich tu´s ja jetz schon
Hab im 40 Thread bereits gelesen das bei dir vermutlich beim Optitune die Kugeln der Rasterung verloren gegangen sind.
Meine 40 bleibt im originalzustand. Von daher is die Hoffnung recht groß das meine Kugeln bleiben wo sie sind


----------



## mssc (12. Mai 2013)

Ich habs dort auch schon geschrieben: beim Optitune wird nur die Feder gewechselt, die Seite mit der Dämpfung brauchen die Mechaniker eigentlich nicht angreifen... daher sollte man die auch nicht beschuldigen die Kugeln zu verschlampen...


----------



## SK7WALK3R (12. Mai 2013)

So, war in Koblenz und bin je ein in M und eins in L gefahren. Auf dem L habe ich mich sofort extrem wohl gefühlt. Hat mich etwas gewundert. Dachte, dass ich mich eher gestreckt fühlen würde und man kaum das Bike hoch bekommen würde. Das Radl war aber traumhaft zum Bunnyhop zu bewegen und man konnte auch schöne Kurven zirkeln.
Das in M erschien mir im Anschluss recht kurz und dadurch schon auf dem Parkplatz sehr nervös und verspielt. Hätte zwar auch gepasst, gefiel mir aber für den Einsatzzweck nicht so gut. Wird dann wohl ein schön laufruhiges L.
Denke eine kurze Testfahrt auf einem Parkplatz sollte ausreichen um sich für eine Rahmengröße entscheiden zu können. Dort ist zwar auch ein sehr schön anzusehender Pumptrack vorhanden, den man aber leider nicht mit den Testbikes nutzen darf ... die liebe Versicherung 
Nduro, vielen Dank für das Angebot. Habe es leider erst jetzt gesehen und nun hat sich die Frage ja geklärt. Denke wir sehen uns bestimmt diese Saison auf den üblichen Strecken hier in der Region


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Mai 2013)

Nervöses Bike auf dem Parkplatz?!? Wie geht das? Nicht richtig verschraubt?


----------



## SK7WALK3R (12. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen  
Handlich, agil, nervös ... es war mir einfach zu kurz


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Mai 2013)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen



Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (13. Mai 2013)

Ui, mein Bild wurde ganz überraschend in die Wahl zum Bild des Tages nominiert!
Ein Vote für das Torque FRX bitte! ;-)


----------



## -canyonfrx-- (13. Mai 2013)

hi,

wisst ihr zufällig was für eine Steuerrohrdurchmesser das Torque FRX 2012 hat ?

Lg -canyonfrx--


----------



## psx0407 (13. Mai 2013)

-canyonfrx-- schrieb:


> hi, wisst ihr zufällig was für eine Steuerrohrdurchmesser das Torque FRX 2012 hat ? Lg -canyonfrx--


tapered, also unten 1,5-zoll, oben 1 1/8-zoll.

psx0407


----------



## five40 (13. Mai 2013)

Nduro schrieb:


> @SK7WALK3R, s... wenn du Lust hast könntest du auch meines mal Probefahren. Ist allerdings 2012  und keine Doppelbrückengabel. die Geometrie hat sich leicht verändert.


hat sich die Geometrie nur auf dem Papier geändert oder auch real?

Dann könnte ich mich vielleicht doch noch mit dem FRX anfreunden.


----------



## christophersch (13. Mai 2013)

five40 schrieb:


> hat sich die Geometrie nur auf dem Papier geändert oder auch real?



 hä?! das musst du mir jetzt aber mal erklären...


----------



## five40 (13. Mai 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> five40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canyon gibt doch für 2013 leicht andere Geometrie Daten für den FRX-Rahmen als 2012 an. siehe auch Post 6185

Da ist doch die Frage ob die Rahmen eine andere Form haben oder ob nur die Zahlen im Katalog 'korrigiert' worden sind?


----------



## christophersch (13. Mai 2013)

five40 schrieb:


> Canyon gibt doch für 2013 leicht andere Geometrie Daten für den FRX-Rahmen als 2012 an. siehe auch Post 6185
> 
> Da ist doch die Frage ob die Rahmen eine andere Form haben oder ob nur die Zahlen im Katalog 'korrigiert' worden sind?



die Geometrie hat doch nichts mit der Rahmenform zu tun. Ich meine, wenn sich der Lenkwinkel bspw. um 1° Grad ändert, wirst du dies nicht sehen können. Das ist dann vielleicht 1mm Unterschied am Steuerrohr.

Auch um den Rahmen jetzt einen Zentimeter zu verlängern bedarf es keinem ganz neuen Konzept. 

Nur wie man Zahlen im Katalog korrigiert, ohne den Rahmen zu verändern, weiß ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## -canyonfrx-- (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab ím Moment ein Fox Van R drin (tapered) und will mir demnächst eine Fox 40 Kashima zulegen. Wie bekomm ich sie da rein ? Muss ich mir ein anderen Steuersatz kaufen ?

Lg -canyonfrx--


----------



## christophersch (13. Mai 2013)

-canyonfrx-- schrieb:


> Ich hab ím Moment ein Fox Van R drin (tapered) und will mir demnächst eine Fox 40 Kashima zulegen. Wie bekomm ich sie da rein ? Muss ich mir ein anderen Steuersatz kaufen ?
> 
> Lg -canyonfrx--



nein. nur andere Einsätze.

warte aber trotzdem mal auf die 40' Float! Die wird der Hammer!


----------



## Evil_Knievel (13. Mai 2013)

five40 schrieb:


> hat sich die Geometrie nur auf dem Papier geändert oder auch real?
> 
> Dann könnte ich mich vielleicht doch noch mit dem FRX anfreunden.



Die 2013 FRX Rahmen wurden nochmal leicht überarbeitet. D.h. die Geometrie hat sich *real* geändert. 
Außerdem gibt es jetzt z.B. integrierte Anschlagsdämpfer für Doppelbrückengabeln 



-canyonfrx-- schrieb:


> Ich hab ím Moment ein Fox Van R drin (tapered) und will mir demnächst eine Fox 40 Kashima zulegen. Wie bekomm ich sie da rein ? Muss ich mir ein anderen Steuersatz kaufen ?



Du brauchst nur einen neuen, zum Steuersatz passenden *Gabelkonus*. Den bekommst Du z.B. auf Nachfrage von Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (14. Mai 2013)

Um noch etwas mehr Verwirrung betreffend Rahmengröße zu stiften:

Mein 2012er FRX (Größe L) fuhr ich immer mit Einstellung 200 LO (64° Lenkwinkel) und originaler Ausstattung: Vorbau 40mm und 740mm breiter Lenker.
Das 2012er wurde mir gestohlen, also hab ich das 2013er wieder in L bestellt und fahre es jetzt mit 30er Vorbau und 800er Lenker, mit Einstellung 200 HI (64° Lenkwinkel).

Das 2013er ist so DEUTLICH quirliger als das alte, läuft aber immer noch super geradeaus. M wäre mir sicher zu kompakt... achja, bin 184/86 SL


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Mai 2013)

naja, dein lenkwinkel hat sich ja dann nicht geändert


----------



## christophersch (15. Mai 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> naja, dein lenkwinkel hat sich ja dann nicht geändert



Aber das Tretlager ist einen Zentimeter höher und vermittelt somit wahrscheinlich mehr "Verspieltheit"...


----------



## mssc (15. Mai 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> naja, dein lenkwinkel hat sich ja dann nicht geändert


dafür aber der Radstand... vielleicht*



christophersch schrieb:


> Aber das Tretlager ist einen Zentimeter höher und vermittelt somit wahrscheinlich mehr "Verspieltheit"...


kann sein, kann aber auch am kürzeren Vorbau und dem sehr breiten Lenker liegen... 

* kommt drauf an wie 2012 und 2013 gemessen wurde... beide Male in der flachen Einstellung? 2012 in der steilen und 2013 in der flachen oder umgekehrt? Ich hab mir die jeweiligen Maße vor ein paar Monaten ins ACad übertragen und dann den Unterschied zwischen den HI/LO Einstellungen angeschaut, je nachdem wie gemessen wurde, war da schon gar nicht mehr so viel Unterschied zwischen den Baujahren.... also nicht wirklich "gravierende" Änderungen oder "deutlich längerer Rahmen", wie hier oft geschrieben wird. Wenn man dann noch ein paar Teile ändert, relativieren sich die Änderungen noch mehr... das wollte ich eigentlich mit meinem vorigen Posting aussagen.


----------



## christophersch (15. Mai 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> dafür aber der Radstand... vielleicht*
> 
> 
> kann sein, kann aber auch am kürzeren Vorbau und dem sehr breiten Lenker liegen...
> ...



Aber gerade jetzt frage ich mich, warum du trotz längerem Radstand meinst, dass das Rad verspielter ist. Das kann ja nur an der Tretlagerhöhe und dem anderen Lenker/Vorbau liegen, da alle anderen Veränderungen das Rad weniger lebendig machen. 

Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel kann man nämlich NICHT unabhängig voneinander verstellen

Edit: der Hauptrahmen ist zusätzlich ja auch länger geworden, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## mssc (15. Mai 2013)

Mein Post soll nur eine kleine Hilfe für diejenigen sein, die sich nicht sicher sind, welche Größe sie nehmen sollen. Z.B. hat @anulu auf der vorigen Seite gemeint, "Das 2012er in L passt perfekt aber 2013 wurde ja wieder ein bisschen was geändert." Solche Fragen hat es schon öfters gegeben und fast jedesmal wurde dann gemeint, dass das 2013er "deutlich länger" geworden ist und viele (mit ca. meiner Größe/SL) die 2012 L genommen haben, jetzt ein M nehmen würden (obwohl keiner weiß, wie die Rahmen gemessen wurden). Ich denke, wenn das 2012er in L passt, passt auch das 2013er in L...
Mir zumindest wäre ein 2013er M sicher zu kurz, auch wenn mir das viele empfohlen hätten (wenn ich gefragt hätte  ).


----------



## Evil_Knievel (15. Mai 2013)

anulu schrieb:


> Hab da mal nen Mini-Vergleich gemacht vllt. helfen iwem ja die reinen Daten:



Anulu hat mit seiner Tabelle doch ne super Arbeit gemacht!  Die Angaben von Canyon stammen höchst wahrscheinlich aus nem CAD und sollten ziemlich exakt sein.
Jetzt kann sich doch jeder anhand der Daten überlegen, wie groß oder klein die Veränderungen 2012->2013 sind, und welche Größe ihm am ehesten passt. Wichtigster Wert bzgl der "Länge" ist hierbei mMn der Reach.
Und im Zweifel -> Probefahrt!


----------



## demiano (15. Mai 2013)

[email protected],

hab nen kleines problem:
fahre bei meinem rockzone2013 vorne ein kettenblatt mit 32 zähnen und hinten eine xt-kassette mit 10-36er übersetzung. zusätzlich habe ich ein neues schaltwerk (x9/mittlerer käfig) verbaut. 
das problem tritt auf, wenn ich die 3 größten ritzel fahre (am montageständer). da läuft die kette dermaßen quer, dass das erste schaltröllchen nicht sauber zu fassen bekommt und etwa bei jeder umdrehung ein kettenglied überspringt. wie kann das sein? das original-setup hatte diese probleme nicht.

vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## frieda_6669 (16. Mai 2013)

Was begrenzt denn die kette? Dein chainguide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil_Knievel (16. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du die Kette behalten hast, ist die wahrscheinlich jetzt zu kurz für die größeren Ritzel + längeres Schaltwerk.


----------



## revoltgp (16. Mai 2013)

wirklich begrenzen tut nix. die kette ist neu und länger. das problem tritt halt nur im bereich des schaltröllchen (erstes röllchen) auf, dass aufgrund der schräglage die kette nicht richtig zu fassen bekommt. ich mach mal nen video fertig. aber heute gehts erstmal nach winterberg 

hab den fehler entdeckt -> beim einstellen ist der zug aus der führung gerutscht 
vielen dank trotzdem.
winterberg waren heute alle strecken dicht. wie gut das willingen so nah ist 

oh hab grad gesehen, dass ich nicht mit meinem profil antworte. der beitrag bezieht sich auf das problem von demiano (michse).


----------



## frieda_6669 (16. Mai 2013)

ja, bild oder video wird sicher helfen...
eigentlich ist das eher ungewöhnlich, da durch den kleineren durchmesser vorne der schräglauf weniger sein sollte (auch und trotz grossen ritzel hinten).
ich habe übrigens das gleiche setup, sogar noch mit dem kurzen käfig und original-kette, da sich durch den umbau vorne unten quasi nichts in der länge geändert hat, habe sogar noch puffer im schaltwerk auf dem grossen ritzel  und das system schaltet 1A !


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Mai 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> M sitzt auf jeden fall besser für dich.
> Mit 1,87m ists bei mir mit L  genau richtig,, 7cm kleiner wäre man mit L nicht Glücklich damit.
> Wenn dein Flashzone kommt, dann prüfe doch gleich mal, ob sich die Highspeed an der Fox 40 "Rasten" lässt,, wenn nicht, haben sie auch bei dir die 2 kugeln versemmelt
> 
> ...



Moin, Test bestanden.
Bei mir klickts
Haste dein Problem lösen können?


----------



## Gerry79 (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo FRX-Gemeinde!
Ich überlege mir derzeit ein Dropzone als Bikepark / Bergrunterbike zuzulegen.
Leider bin ich etwas unschlüssig wegen der Größe... M oder L bei 180 / 89 SL...
Daher wollte ich hier mal fragen ob es in München oder Umgebung einen FRX-Besitzer gibt, der mich mal probefahren lassen würde.


----------



## Alkieeee (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo habe heute mein Rockzone 2012 von der Inspektion zurÃ¼ck bekommen. Dabei ist mir bei der Kontrolle des Bikes direkt aufgefallen das der DÃ¤mpfer anders herum eingebaut wurde. 
Vorher:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nachher: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meine Frage dazu wÃ¤re nun, ob dies BeeintrÃ¤chtigungen auf den DÃ¤mpferbetrieb hat oder so gewollt ist? Aber selbst wenn sieht es einfach s.cheiÃe aus!!!

Des weiteren wurden die Bremsen zu Avid geschickt und dort Repariert. Dies hat mich 31â¬ gekostet. Dabei wurde mir vor Ort noch versichert, dass es auf kosten der GewÃ¤hrleistung gemacht wird. Sollte ich jetzt den Betrag nicht mit bezahlen oder was kÃ¶nnte ich unternehmen. Bin grad ein bisschen perplex... 

ZusÃ¤tzlich wurden noch der Freilauf gefettet, beide Lager im Hinterrad erneuert, der Hinterbau zerlegt, beide Achsen abgedreht und der Sag-Ring erneuert. Sind dies normale VerschleiÃarbeiten oder haben diese Arbeiten einen anderen Grund?

Tut mir leid wenn ich vielleicht in manchen Augen Unsinn Frage aber bin leider nicht so in der Materie drin, dass ich mir diese Fragen selbst beantworten kÃ¶nnte.

Hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir trotzdem weiterhelfen 
Lg Niggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (17. Mai 2013)

Ich würde Canyon Anschreiben wegen der Rechnung und erst mal nicht bezahlen. 
Die Bilder kann ich leider nicht sehen, liegt aber vielleicht am iPad. Würde mich aber interessieren.

Was mich aber interessiert, was hat die Inspektion denn gekostet?


----------



## Alkieeee (17. Mai 2013)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht.  Haben ja nur laut Facebook probleme mit den serviceanfragen. 

Die bilder sind auch bei mir im Profil hochgeladen. Kannst ja da mal probieren.  

157, 53   (89, 90 nur die reine Inspektion; halt 31, 07 die bremsen; 17, 75 laufrad zentrieren;  und 14, 85 für sag ring sun ringle bearing (lager?). 

Immerhin war der Versand und der bikeguard frei.


----------



## Nduro (17. Mai 2013)

Finde ich (bis auf die Bremse) in Ordnung vom Preis. Wielange hat es denn gedauert.
Mich würde ein Bild von gesamten Rad interessieren . Optisch finde ich den Dämpfer so ganz cool.


----------



## Alkieeee (17. Mai 2013)

Ist es auch nur das mit der bremse ist echt ein bisschen komisch finde ich. 
Hab es noch nicht zusammen gebaut. Ist nur der blick in den Katon. Werd aber morgen eins machen und mir direkt ein bild machen. Von der Funktion tut es doch keinen unterschied oder?


----------



## Thiel (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

man baut den Dämpfer einfach so ein, wie man am leichtesten an die Einsteller kommt.


----------



## Alkieeee (17. Mai 2013)

Alles klar danke. Werd ich dann mal selbst gucken ob ich es so lasse


----------



## ASQ (18. Mai 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, Test bestanden.
> Bei mir klickts
> Haste dein Problem lösen können?



Jepp, hatte es selber lösen können. Hab von der arbeit aus alten gleitbuchsen 2 kugeln mitgenommen , welche perfekt gepasst hatten 

..Und ,, wie war die erste fahrt *grinZ


----------



## Nill (18. Mai 2013)

Sorry Jungs für das "Offtopic"  

endlich BIKEPARK Saison eröffnet !!


----------



## Alkieeee (18. Mai 2013)

Nduro schrieb:


> Mich würde ein Bild von gesamten Rad interessieren . Optisch finde ich den Dämpfer so ganz cool.



Hab mal in neues Bild gemacht. Ist aber nicht so gut geworden von der Qualität.... 







Naja ich finde das andere besser


----------



## christophersch (18. Mai 2013)

Alkieeee schrieb:


> Hab mal in neues Bild gemacht. Ist aber nicht so gut geworden von der Qualität....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisher konnte ich kein einziges deiner Fotos erkennen. Benutzt du zum einbetten denn BB Code unterhalb des Bildes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alkieeee (18. Mai 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Bisher konnte ich kein einziges deiner Fotos erkennen.



Wenn man das Rechtsklick auf das Bild macht und sagt in neuem Tab öffnen geht es bei mir  



christophersch schrieb:


> Benutzt du zum einbetten denn BB Code unterhalb des Bildes?



Hab diese Schaltfläche genommen wo steht Grafik einfügen. Und dann den Link reinkopiert.

Hier mal nur die Links:
Vorher:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1376821?in=user
Nachher:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1377376?in=user

Habe jetzt mal die E-Mail an Canyon geschrieben wegen der Bremse. Bin mal gespannt was Sie antworten. Werde es dann hier mitteilen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Mai 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Jepp, hatte es selber lösen können. Hab von der arbeit aus alten gleitbuchsen 2 kugeln mitgenommen , welche perfekt gepasst hatten
> 
> ..Und ,, wie war die erste fahrt *grinZ



Dann klickts ja jetz auch bei dir

Erste Fahrt war heut in Beerfelden...geiles Teil
Die Gabel is unübertroffen, hat gleich richtig gut funktioniert.
Mit dem Dämpfer muß ich mich wohl noch en paar Tage beschäftigen
Die stufenlose Verstellung hat sicherlich ihre Vorzüge macht das erste einstellen aber auch nit gerade einfach.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (18. Mai 2013)

Alkieeee schrieb:


> ...Von der Funktion tut es doch keinen unterschied oder?



Nee, nicht wirklich. Kannste in beiden Positionen verwenden. Man könnte jetzt anfangen und mit teiferem Schwerpunkt, oder anders herum, mit weniger ungefederten Massen argumentieren. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach eher ne Frage der Optik. 

Die Bilder sehe ich auch nur über Deine Links.


----------



## Alkieeee (18. Mai 2013)

Alles klar dabke für die antwort. Werd es wahrscheinlich umbauen. Das andere sieht einfach besser aus  

Komisch mit den bildern. Naja bin ja noch nicht so lange hier, hoffe mal ihr verzeiht mir das


----------



## ASQ (18. Mai 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Dann klickts ja jetz auch bei dir
> 
> Erste Fahrt war heut in Beerfelden...geiles Teil
> Die Gabel is unübertroffen, hat gleich richtig gut funktioniert.
> ...



Am Dämpfer hab ich immernoch die voreinstellung,, scheint für mich zu funktionieren. Man fährt jedenfalls echt wie auf nem sofa,, total geil ,, Ich liebe das Bike,,, nur erntet man leider stets den ein oder anderen dummen spruch wenn man unterwegs ist,,,
aussagen wie "n wenig overdozed das bike oder ? " ,, oder wie ,," n bissel zu fett für die strecke hier ^^ ,,,, 
denke mal das ist nur Neid  ,,, behaupt ich jetzt mal so ,,, wobei mir persönlich das völlig egal ist,, hatte mich auf der eurobike einfach in das Bike verliebt und wollte es haben, und ich bereue es keine sekunde


----------



## SK7WALK3R (23. Mai 2013)

Ganz kurze Frage an die FRX Besitzer: Für welche Scheibengröße ist die PM-Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau OHNE Adapter ausgelegt? Kann man hinten eine 180mm Scheibe fahren?

Vorab besten Dank


----------



## Marcy666 (23. Mai 2013)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Ganz kurze Frage an die FRX Besitzer: Für welche Scheibengröße ist die PM-Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau OHNE Adapter ausgelegt? Kann man hinten eine 180mm Scheibe fahren?
> 
> Vorab besten Dank





Servus,

kannst ohne Adapter eine 180er Scheibe fahren


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen  Ich habe leider im Moment nicht so viel Zeit für Forum etc. wie sonst, wollte euch aber noch schnell ein paar Eindrücke vom Gäsbock Marathon von vorletztem Wochenende da lassen. Bin natürlich standesgemäß mit dem FRX unterwegs gewesen  was mal wieder für einige erstaunte Gesichter gesorgt hat... vor allem wenn ich die Leute auf ihren XC-Bikes gemütlich bergauf überholt habe  Wie man sieht, ich hatte meinen Spaß:


----------



## Alkieeee (24. Mai 2013)

Geil!  Respekt! FRX rulez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2013)

Danke 

Es gibt aber auch noch andere Neuigkeiten... ich habe den Umwerfer (verfluchtes Drecksteil!!! ) endlich von meinem FRX verbannt 

Hier die Zutaten:





X9 Type 2 med cage, X7 Trigger, XT 10-fach 11-36 Kassette, MRP Micro, Race Face Single Ring 32, Dura Ace 11-fach Kette.

Und hier die "geheime" Wunderzutat, die dem Ganzen erst so richtig Würze verleiht:





42 Zähne Ritzel, gefräst aus 7075 T6 Alu 

Führt dann insgesamt zu folgendem Ergebnis:







 ................... 

 ................... 

 ................... 

 ................... 



Fährt sich geradezu lächerlich gut (ist nur noch ein kleines Bisschen Feineinstellung nötig) und vor allem so leise, dass man manchmal kaum glaubt, dass eine Kette drauf ist...


----------



## Alkieeee (24. Mai 2013)

Hab ich doch direkt erkannt das das ein 2012 Rockzone ist 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch noch andere Neuigkeiten... ich habe den Umwerfer (verfluchtes Drecksteil!!! ) endlich von meinem FRX verbannt



Hat er bei dir auch manchmal so extrem geschliffen, auch wenn du alles direkt neu eingestellt hast? Ist bei mir der Fall. 

Irgendwann wird mein Bike auch mal auf einfach Kurbel umgebaut, aber dafür bräuchte ich dann schon so einen Könner wie dich  
Starke Leistung


----------



## Alkieeee (24. Mai 2013)

Alkieeee schrieb:


> Hallo habe heute mein Rockzone 2012 von der Inspektion zurück bekommen.
> 
> Des weiteren wurden die Bremsen zu Avid geschickt und dort Repariert. Dies hat mich 31 gekostet. Dabei wurde mir vor Ort noch versichert, dass es auf kosten der Gewährleistung gemacht wird. Sollte ich jetzt den Betrag nicht mit bezahlen oder was könnte ich unternehmen. Bin grad ein bisschen perplex...



Mal ein Update:

So heute kam dann endlich mal eine Antwort, nachdem Ich am Samstag über die Homepage eine Mail geschickt hatte.

Canyon hat sich für den Fehler entschuldigt und Sie sagten ich könnte die 31 für die Bremsen einfach abziehen. 
Warum nicht direkt so?


----------



## frieda_6669 (24. Mai 2013)

@ 'Smubob' :
Ich meine, du hättest es irgendwann schon mal erwähnt, aber ich frag trotzdem nochmals: wo hast du das ritzel her und was kostet sowas...?
Kann ich dafür schon gleich auf 11fach aufrüsten?


----------



## das_pat (24. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Es gibt aber auch noch andere Neuigkeiten... ich habe den Umwerfer (verfluchtes Drecksteil!!! ) endlich von meinem FRX verbannt
> 
> ...



Dein Umbau schwebt mir auch schon im Kopf rum, wird die Kette mit dem riesen Kettenblatt nicht etwas zu lang wenn du hinten auf dem 11er bist? Hätte Angst das mir beim Parkgerumpel die Kette alles zusammenschlägt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2013)

Alkieeee schrieb:


> Hab ich doch direkt erkannt das das ein 2012 Rockzone ist


Falsch, ist ein Speedzone!  Bzw. besser: "war"... ich habe außer dem nackten Rahmen nur den Sattel und die Stütze als Zweit-Garnitur für den Park behalten und den Rest von meinem 2009er Torque FR übernommen (+ die KS LEV dazugekauft).




Alkieeee schrieb:


> Hat er bei dir auch manchmal so extrem geschliffen, auch wenn du alles direkt neu eingestellt hast? Ist bei mir der Fall.


Geschliffen? Nur das anfängliche Problem, dass die Kette, wenn sie auf dem 22er Kettenblatt lag, permanent auf der Unterseite des Leitblechs geschliffen hat - habe ich dann notdürftig mit einem 26er Kettenblatt behoben... und bin dabei geblieben, weil ich mich an den fehlenden ersten Gang gewöhnt habe 
Am Umwerfer nervte mich erstens das höllisch laute Kettengeklapper, sobald das Bike mal halbwegs "in Bewegung" war. Außerdem wollte ich endlich eine RICHTIGE Kettenführung haben und nicht nur so ein kleines Röllchen unten. Mit gescheiter Führung kann nämlich sowas nicht passieren:





Das passierte gerade vor etwa 3 Wochen - der Großteil der Teile für den Umbau lag schon zuhause oder war bestellt. Und die Kette war so verklemmt, dass wir Bash/Kettenblatt und Schaltwerk abschrauben mussen, um sie wieder raus zu kriegen. Da dachte ich echt, dieses Ar$chloch von Umwerfer will mich gezielt ärgern, weil er weiß, dass sein letztes Stündlein geschlagen hat 




Alkieeee schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird mein Bike auch mal auf einfach Kurbel umgebaut, aber dafür bräuchte ich dann schon so einen Könner wie dich
> Starke Leistung


Könner? Leistung?  Ich habe doch einfach nur ein paar Teile zusammengesteckt 




frieda_6669 schrieb:


> @ 'Smubob' :
> Ich meine, du hättest es irgendwann schon mal erwähnt, aber ich frag trotzdem nochmals: wo hast du das ritzel her und was kostet sowas...?
> Kann ich dafür schon gleich auf 11fach aufrüsten?


Hatte ich glaube ich noch nicht erwähnt... ich hatte damals mit meiner Idee, so ein 42er Ritzel aus Alu fertigen zu lassen, nach einem fähigen Meister der Fräsmaschine gesucht - und ihn im User "mirfe" gefunden. Er hat das Ritzel dann entworfen und fertigt es. Er ist damit allerdings ziemlich ausgelastet, da das verdammt viel Arbeit ist und er das nur auf der Arbeit nebenher macht. Er verlangt dafür 30, was angesichts der Tatsache, dass das Fräs-Porno auf absolut höchstem Level ist, echt noch günstig ist.
11-fach kannst du damit aber vergessen. Wie auch? Dafür bräuchtest du ja auch 11-fach Schaltwerk und Shifter...! 




das_pat schrieb:


> Dein Umbau schwebt mir auch schon im Kopf rum, wird die Kette mit dem riesen Kettenblatt nicht etwas zu lang wenn du hinten auf dem 11er bist? Hätte Angst das mir beim Parkgerumpel die Kette alles zusammenschlägt...


Nein, das passt einwandfrei. Ich überlege allerdings trotzdem, ob ich mir für den Park eine zweite, kürzere Kette zum wechseln zulege, da ich auf dem Park LRS eh ne RR-Kassette fahre...!
Außerdem ist das ein Type 2 Schaltwerk, damit soll das ja angeblich eh der Vergangenheit angehören...!? Ein richtiger Test im Gelände steht leider noch aus, wird morgen nachgeholt, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (24. Mai 2013)

> Wie man sieht, ich hatte meinen Spaß:


Nichts für ungut, aber das sieht eher gequält aus.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber das sieht eher gequält aus.


Ich meinte ja auch das Foto, wo ich freundlich in die Kamera grinse  Die etwas "doofe" Optik der restlichen Bilder, wo ich permanent den Mund offen habe  ist meiner blöden Nase geschuldet, die an dem Tag mal wieder mehr zu als offen war  Du kannst mir aber glauben, ich HATTE meinen Spaß  Meine beiden Mitfahrer haben mich zwar auch ziemlich gefordert, da die etwas fitter sind als ich, aber das war gar nicht so schlimm wie ich anfangs dachte - ich konnte fast über die komplette Distanz die Geschwindigkeit mithalten 

EDIT: Auf dem hier kucke ich noch etwas freundlicher


----------



## christophersch (25. Mai 2013)

dein Radl ist schon geradezu pervers gut! 

wir müssen demnächst definitiv mal ein Frx Treffen veranstalten. so geht das nicht weiter.. 

Grüße
_Christopher


----------



## Nill (25. Mai 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> dein Radl ist schon geradezu pervers gut!
> 
> wir müssen demnächst definitiv mal ein Frx Treffen veranstalten. so geht das nicht weiter..
> 
> ...



Gerne!  in Whistler  (ok der war gemein ) Am Sonntag kommt dann auch endlich mal wieder ein Bild in Aktion von meinem FRX 

Grüße Nils


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Es gibt aber auch noch andere Neuigkeiten... ich habe den Umwerfer (verfluchtes Drecksteil!!! ) endlich von meinem FRX verbannt



Glückwunsch
Hab meinen Umwerfer am Alpinist vor ca 2 Wochen auch in die verdiente Verbannung geschickt und ne gescheite Kettenführung verbaut
Die beste Änderung die ich jemals an dem Bike vorgenommen hab.

Hast du den User mirfe einfach angeschrieben wegen dem 42 Ritzel?
Das Teil würde mir noch fehlen um auch bergauf 100% glücklich zu sein.
Gibt ja bei ebay US ein 41 Ritzel zu kaufen allerdings würde das mit Versand gut 70 kosten. Dann wart ich ja lieber ein paar Wochen bis das andere fertig ist


----------



## christophersch (25. Mai 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Gerne!  in Whistler  (ok der war gemein ) Am Sonntag kommt dann auch endlich mal wieder ein Bild in Aktion von meinem FRX
> 
> Grüße Nils



haha. gerne!

ich schaffs aber erst wieder fürs nächste Jahr.. 

viel spaß!


----------



## Nill (26. Mai 2013)

ok, es ist zwar kein XC Rennen, doch es macht sich auch im Bikepark gut  

Auf der A.Line in Whistler (Den Bericht gibt es hier: KLICK MICH )


----------



## Mithras (26. Mai 2013)

Schöner Bericht!.. kann nich einfach ein Whistler z.B. Alpennähe entstehen ? ..


----------



## -canyonfrx-- (26. Mai 2013)

hi,

welche Nabenbreite (HR) hat das Torque Frx 2012 ???


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> dein Radl ist schon geradezu pervers gut!


Oh, vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Blumen  Es ist jetzt auch FAST auf dem "perfekten" Endzustand, auf dem ich es haben mÃ¶chte. Der Lenker hat einfach Ã¼ber die Jahre schon einiges einstecken mÃ¼ssen und hat zu viele Kratzer, die zu tief ins Material gehen... dieser und ggf. auch der Vorbau werden demnÃ¤chst noch getauscht. Die Reifen werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich noch auf tubeless umrÃ¼sten, dann ist es FERTIG...

...ok, vielleicht noch die KeFÃ¼ mit ein paar Carbonteilen etwas erleichtern 




schbiker schrieb:


> Hab meinen Umwerfer am Alpinist vor ca 2 Wochen auch in die verdiente Verbannung geschickt und ne gescheite KettenfÃ¼hrung verbaut
> Die beste Ãnderung die ich jemals an dem Bike vorgenommen hab.


Kann ich nur unterschreiben  Ich bin gestern die erste Tour damit gefahren - inkl. Matsch-Beschuss-Funktions-Test - und kann nur sagen, dass ich SEHR zufrieden bin  Der Antrieb ist einfach super leise, egal wie sehr es auf der Abfahrt auch rumpelt und wir hatten gestern eine Abfahrt mit vielen dicken Felsbrocken dabei. (EDIT: @das_pat: auch auf dem kleinsten Ritzel schlÃ¤gt mit dem Type 2 Schaltwerk GAR NIX ) Die Schaltperformance ist gut, nicht sehr gut, aber ob der recht extremen Schaltwerkseinstellung bedingt durch das 42er finde ich das noch vÃ¶llig ok. Fast alles GÃ¤nge flutschen absolut ohne zu murren rein. Auch der Sprung aufs 42er klappt vÃ¶llig unauffÃ¤llig. Und die Ãbersetztungen 32:42 und 32:11 reichen mir fÃ¼r 100% all dessen, was ich mit dem Rad je fahren will, die SprÃ¼nge sind mir auch keineswegs zu groÃ.

*NIE WIEDER UMWERFER* (am FRX)   




schbiker schrieb:


> Hast du den User mirfe einfach angeschrieben wegen dem 42 Ritzel?
> Das Teil wÃ¼rde mir noch fehlen um auch bergauf 100% glÃ¼cklich zu sein.
> Gibt ja bei ebay US ein 41 Ritzel zu kaufen allerdings wÃ¼rde das mit Versand gut 70â¬ kosten. Dann wart ich ja lieber ein paar Wochen bis das andere fertig ist


Ohne jetzt "angeben" zu wollen... ich bin derjenige, der die Idee zu diesem Ritzel hatte, Mirfe als potentiellen Produzenten des Teils ausfindig gemacht hat und auch die wichtigsten Eckdaten mit ihm zusammen Ã¼berlegt hat. 
Lass auf jeden Fall die Finger von dem eBay Teil!!! Das Ding wiegt erstens das DREIFACHE des Mirfe-Ritzels (79 vs. 231g...!) und ist sehr lieblos gefertigt. Ich habe das Teil von meinen ersten "prÃ¤-mirfeschen" Versuchen noch hier liegen und bin froh, dass ich es direkt wieder verkaufen konnte, leider aber mit effektiv 50% Verlust...! Dieses (Lehr-)Geld hÃ¤tte ich mir besser mal gespart 




Nill schrieb:


> ok, es ist zwar kein XC Rennen, doch es macht sich auch im Bikepark gut


Ich weiÃ gerade nicht, ob ich dich "Arsch" oder "geile Sau" nennen soll...   HAMMER Foto!! 




-canyonfrx-- schrieb:


> welche Nabenbreite (HR) hat das Torque Frx 2012 ???


X-12 142mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (26. Mai 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht!.. kann nich einfach ein Whistler z.B. Alpennähe entstehen ? ..


  PdS oder Lac Blanc kommen da schon nah ran...


----------



## X-Fire (26. Mai 2013)

mlb schrieb:


> PdS oder Lac Blanc kommen da schon nah ran...



naja Lac Blanc kommt bei weitem nicht an PdS ran, aber PdS ist echt super und Lac Blanc macht für ein Wochenende auch echt Spaß


----------



## -canyonfrx-- (26. Mai 2013)

Gibt es Deemax in 142mm ?


----------



## Thiel (26. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=631425

http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?cPath=81&products_id=1362&language=en


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

mlb schrieb:


> PdS oder Lac Blanc kommen da schon nah ran...


Naja, ich war noch nie in Whistler, aber von dem was man so von den Videos her kennt, hinkt der Vergleich etwas  Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass die beiden Gebiete nicht super sind... ich liebe Lac Blanc!  Das wird dieses Jahr mein "Trainingslager" für die Woche PdS 




-canyonfrx-- schrieb:


> Gibt es Deemax in 142mm ?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=deemax+142


----------



## tical2000 (27. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Falsch, ist ein Speedzone!  Bzw. besser: "war"... ich habe außer dem nackten Rahmen nur den Sattel und die Stütze als Zweit-Garnitur für den Park behalten und den Rest von meinem 2009er Torque FR übernommen (+ die KS LEV dazugekauft).



Moin, hab mal ne kurze Frage. Wie ich sehe, hast Du den Zug der LEV durch den Rahmen gezogen. Ziehst Du den immer raus wenn Du in Park gehst? Was für ein Aufwand ist das denn? 

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, hast Du den Zug der LEV durch den Rahmen gezogen. Ziehst Du den immer raus wenn Du in Park gehst? Was für ein Aufwand ist das denn?


Hehe, die Frage ist gut...! Also die Antwort ist "ja", ich ziehe den "immer" raus, wenn ich in den Park gehe - der Zähler für "immer" steht aber bisher, also seit ich die LEV im Winter eingebaut habe, noch bei null  Theoretisch ist der Aufwand nicht sooo riesig, einfach aushängen und durchziehen, nur das wieder einfädeln ist dann etwas fummelig. Dafür will ich mir aber noch etwas überlegen... mein Gedanke dazu ist ein stabiler Faden (z. B. Angelschnur, halt was das nicht klappert), den ich mit dem Haken der LEV-Betätigung von hinten durchziehe und dann an einem der Stifte auf der Unterseite der Blindabdeckung befestige, das sollte irgendwie zu bewerkstelligen sein. Hinten kann ich das Ende ja mit einem kleinen Stück Panzertape fixieren oder ich hole mir noch einen zusätzlichen Durchführungsstopfen (falls jemand einen loswerden will: bitte melden! ) und fixiere die Schnur damit. Klingt jetzt nach viel Aufwand, aber ich denke, das sollte in wenigen Minuten getan sein, vor allem, wenn man es dann irgendwann schon 2 oder 3 mal gemacht hat.

Hatte es gerade am Wochenende mit einem meiner Torque-fahrenden Kumpels darüber (er hat ein Session 88 für den Park), er meinte, ihm wäre das alles viel zu viel Act. Ist ja aber nur die Stütze und der LRS, und letzterer ist dank dem Type 2 Schaltwerk (Cage Lock rulez! ) jetzt NOCH schneller gewechselt als eh schon. Ich ziehe in Erwägung, auch die Kette zu tauschen, da die "Touren-Kette" wegen dem 42er schon arg lang ist und für die 11-25er Kassette, die auf den Park LRS kommt, natürlich unnötig lang. Allerdings kommt das Type 2 Schaltwerk damit selbst auf dem kleinsten Ritzel und verblocktem Gehoppel absolut bestens zurecht - ich war sehr positiv überrascht!


----------



## FlorianDue (27. Mai 2013)

ich versuchs mal hier, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen:


Ich möchte von einem 2011er Torque Größe S auf ein aktuelles FRX Größe M wechseln.
 Ich bin mit meinen Torque in S zufrieden, der einzige Grund warum ich damals kein M genommen habe ist die Überstandshöhe.
 Da diese beim FRX in M sogar geringer ist als beim Torque in S, hätte ich Spaß an einem FRX.
 Ich bin 174cm groß. Aktuell fahre ich mir dem Torque alles ( von kleinen Touren bis hin zum Bikepark), obwohl es kein Leichtgewicht ist danke, Vivid Coil, Totem Coil, Hammerschmidt usw.
 Als diese Komponenten sollen auch wieder an das FRX.
 Spricht irgendwas gegen mein Vorhaben, was ich jetzt vergessen hab?

 Ich liebäugele auch noch mit einer Boxxer. Gewicht von Totem und Boxxer ist gleich, Einbaulänge auch. Was spricht gegen die Boxxer?
 Eigentlich sollte ich damit doch auch überall hochkommen, wo ich mit der Totem hochgekommen bin, oder?

 Danke für eure Meinung! 


Hat jemand zufällig nen Torque FRX 2012 oder 2013 über?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

Gegen dein Vorhaben spricht nichts, du solltest 100% der Teile vom Torque am FRX verwenden können (bei 203 Federweg kann die aktuelle Feder evtl. etwas weich sein, falls sie jetzt schon nicht weicher sein dürfte). Gut, gegen eine Hammershit spricht einiges, aber wenn du jetzt damit zufrieden bist, wirst du das auch am FRX sein 
Gerade wenn man nur ein Bike für Touren und Park hat, ist das FRX mit dem Trackflip schon ne sehr feine Sache!

Gegen eine Boxxer spricht eigentlich nur der begrenzte Lenkenschlag, stört mich kedes Mal aufs Neue wieder, wenn ich auf einem Bike mit Doppelbrücke sitze. Das würde ich persönlich wirklich nur dann haben wollen, wenn ich mit dem Bike ausschließlich bergab fahre (und selbst dann vielleicht nicht mal zwingend). Ich habe auf den Trails, die ich regelmäßig fahre, auch abgesehen von Spitzkehren Stellen, wo der Lenkeinschlag mit Doppelbrücke mich behindern würde. Abgesehen davon spricht eigentlich alles nur FÜR eine Boxxer. Und der Nachteil des begrenzten Lenkeinschlags hat auch den Vorteil, dass man mit dem Cockpit so weit runter kann wie man will, ohne evtl. Kollisionsprobleme zw. Shiftern/Bremshebeln und Oberrohr zu bekommen, das habe ich am L Rahmen mit Singlecrown.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (27. Mai 2013)

Hört sich gut an, Danke!
Also wer hat jetzt nen FRX Rahmen für mich?


----------



## christophersch (27. Mai 2013)

mlb schrieb:


> PdS oder Lac Blanc kommen da schon nah ran...



an Whistler?

...das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Also ich kenne PdS und Lac Blanc nicht, aber die Streckenvielfalt die Whistler bietet, zusammen mit der Länge der Strecke und dem Zustand sind ja alleine schon für kanadische Verhältnisse (Silver Star etc.) Welten voraus...


----------



## User60311 (27. Mai 2013)

@ Smubob

nimm en einfachen Faden. Der klappert nicht und lässt sich mit den Stopfen in den Löchern sichern.

In der Werkstatt liegt dann der Draht bereit. Der Faden um den Draht durch zu ziehen, den Draht.... ach was erzähl ich


----------



## -canyonfrx-- (27. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Infos !


----------



## fuschnick (30. Mai 2013)

Viele der nicht FRX Torques aus den Jahren 2011 und 2012 haben ja Probleme mit Knacken am Hinterbau. Hat irgendjemand mit einem FRX ab 2012 auch diese Probleme?


----------



## fuschnick (30. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gegen dein Vorhaben spricht nichts, du solltest 100% der Teile vom Torque am FRX verwenden können



Sind die Hinterbaumaße auch gleich geblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (30. Mai 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Viele der nicht FRX Torques aus den Jahren 2011 und 2012 haben ja Probleme mit Knacken am Hinterbau. Hat irgendjemand mit einem FRX ab 2012 auch diese Probleme?



ein bisschen nach etwas härterem rannehmen des bikes letztens. hab die hinterbaulager etwas gelockert und wieder mit NmSchlüssel angezogen und es ist seitdem weg...


----------



## Timebandit (30. Mai 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Viele der nicht FRX Torques aus den Jahren 2011 und 2012 haben ja Probleme mit Knacken am Hinterbau. Hat irgendjemand mit einem FRX ab 2012 auch diese Probleme?



Joah, das Problem kenn ich. Meins knackt auch regelmäßig.


----------



## das_pat (30. Mai 2013)

hey jungs, ich weiß das das thema jetzt schon unendlich mal durchgekaut wurde... aber ich brauch die anzugsdrehmomente für den hinterbau... ich such jetzt schon seit ner halben stunde hier rum und find sie einfach nicht....  obwohl sie irgendwo mal standen!!!...

könnt ihr mir bitte helfen???

DANKE DANKE 
DANKE DANKE

DANKE DANKE


----------



## mssc (30. Mai 2013)

Hier solltest du alles finden:


----------



## das_pat (30. Mai 2013)

ja voll geil!!! für diese grandiose schnelle und perfekte antwort hast du dir ne halbe bier verdient!!! wann und wo magst du sie haben?


----------



## Nill (30. Mai 2013)

Hey Jungs, eigentlich würde ich euch damit ja nicht belästigen.

Doch mein "Schieber" ist grade nicht greifbar.

Kann mir vllt. jemand sagen wie breit noch mal das Tretlager beim FRX 2012 ist?

Dank euch. 
Grüße Nils


----------



## Marcy666 (30. Mai 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, eigentlich würde ich euch damit ja nicht belästigen.
> 
> Doch mein "Schieber" ist grade nicht greifbar.
> 
> ...





Servus,

das 2012 FRX hat ein 73mm Tretlager 

Marcel


----------



## Evil_Knievel (30. Mai 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, eigentlich würde ich euch damit ja nicht belästigen.
> 
> Doch mein "Schieber" ist grade nicht greifbar.
> 
> ...



73 mm

Edit: Oh, da warst Du etwas schneller Marcy


----------



## Nill (31. Mai 2013)

dank euch , war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## ollum104 (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal so ein 2013er FRX geholt. 
Kurze Frage: gibt's an der Kettenstrebe oder sonst am Rahmen Stellen die abgeklebt werden müssen? Der Kettenstrebenschutz ab Werk schaut ja eigentlich recht brauchbar aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn der beim 13er so ist wie beim 12er taugt er nix. Kette schlägt satt von unten ran, und da ist kein Schutz. Am besten nen alten Schlauch aufschneiden und an Ketten- und Sattelstrebe anbringen.


----------



## Mithras (31. Mai 2013)

die Laufräder sind halt echt schick ...würden mitr grünen Naben und in 150x12 auch super ins TuEs passen ^^


----------



## dia-mandt (31. Mai 2013)

bei mir schlägt die kette nur minimal vorne von unten an.
da hab ich mir das abgeklebt, aber nur von unten, damit man es nicht sieht.
klappert nix mehr.
evtl. zu wenig kettenspannung oder zu lang?


----------



## Nico Laus (31. Mai 2013)

Der Werksschutz ist schon ganz brauchbar, aber für richtig grobes Parkgeballer reicht er dann doch nicht aus. Da schlägt die Kette ganz am Anfang und Ende der Kettenstrebe auf. Besonders auf diesen Viereckigen Fräsblock, an den die Strebe geschweißt ist.


----------



## der_erce (31. Mai 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> die Laufräder sind halt echt schick ...würden mitr grünen Naben und in 150x12 auch super ins TuEs passen ^^



Hehe...denk ich mir....


----------



## ollum104 (1. Juni 2013)

Nächste Frage: taugen die Gabelanschlaggummis im Rahmen was? Hat das schon mal jemand, wenn auch unfreiwillig, getestet?


----------



## Evil_Knievel (1. Juni 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Nächste Frage: taugen die Gabelanschlaggummis im Rahmen was? Hat das schon mal jemand, wenn auch unfreiwillig, getestet?



Also per Sturz noch nicht, aber ich hab die Gabel mal mit Schmackes von Hand dagegen geknallt. Fühlte sich soweit ok an. Kam jedenfalls nicht zu Kontakt mit der Schraube. Und falls das Standrohr doch mal was abkriegt, ist das wohl ein Fall für Gewährleistung, oder?

Ich vermute aber mal, Canyon wird das selber schon getestet haben, bevor die sowas in Serie ans Rad schrauben. Immerhin haben die ne ernstzunehmende Entwicklungsabteilung.


----------



## ollum104 (1. Juni 2013)

Merci Dir... dann werden die Anschlaggummis an der Boxxer wohl verschwinden.

Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen: rein optisch find ich des Bike ziemlich gelungen. Und mit Ausnahme der Griffe, ich steh halt einfach auf meine Odi's, frei von jeglichem Tuningpotential.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Juni 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Nächste Frage: taugen die Gabelanschlaggummis im Rahmen was? Hat das schon mal jemand, wenn auch unfreiwillig, getestet?



Die Frage stell ich mir auch seit ich das FRX hab.
Eigentlich sind die Bumper an der Fox 40 ja überflüssig eben wegen der integrierten Anschlaggummis...nur taugen die was?

Fährt jemand von euch sein 2013er FRX mit DC nur mit den integrierten Anschlägen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (2. Juni 2013)

Ich habe beide Anschläge parallel versetzt montiert. Die der Gabel sind etwas dicker, weicher und treffen als erstes auf. Sollte der Einschlag größer sein, komprimiert es den Puffer der Gabel und der Stopper am Rahmen greift. Mehr Fläche -> geringere Kraftspitzen.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (2. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe bei der Abholung des Rades einen Canyon Mitarbeiter gefragt, und der meinte die Gummis an der Gabel seien eigentlich überflüssig, würden aber drangelassen da sie zur Gabel gehören.

Außerdem sind auf allen Produktfotos des FRX auf der Canyon-Webseite keine Gummis an den DC-Gabeln zu sehen.

Man kann natürlich auf Nummer Sicher gehen, aber ich riskier es, weils einfach viel schöner aussieht ohne die Gummis.
Fahre jetzt seit ein paar Wochen so, und kann bisher nicht klagen.


----------



## ollum104 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal beide Gummis von der Gabel weggebaut. Optisch besser und technisch wird des schon so gehen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Juni 2013)

Na dann fliegen meine auch raus

Die paar Gramm spar ich mir


----------



## das_pat (2. Juni 2013)

jat sich eig. mit dem 2013er frx und dem zee schaltwerk jetzt endlich mal der ketteneinschlag auf die kettenstrebe etwas beruhigt???? mit dem deore xt vom 2012er modell ist das ja richtig grausam...


----------



## luxaltera (2. Juni 2013)

ich hab das saint mit shadow+ und hab da keinerlei probleme... läuft im ruppigem gelände trotzdem relativ ruhig. man merkt sofort wenn ich nach dem radeinbau vergessen habe den schalter umzulegen. dann klapperts ganz schön... mit s+ kann man sich aber super anschleichen...  ich bin ein fan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (2. Juni 2013)

das zee hat ja auch den hebel dran, gibst du ne kaufempfehlung?


----------



## SK7WALK3R (3. Juni 2013)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Was hat es an der unteren Seite der Dämpferwippe mit diesen Scheiben zum Drehen auf sich? Wie bekommt man die Wippe ab, so dass man die Bremse sauber verlegen kann?


----------



## das_pat (3. Juni 2013)

haha da hab ich auch rumgefummelt!!!  ganz einfach du hast von der sag-indikatorseite eine kleine imbusschraube und die 2 anderen kleinen, schwup ist die wippe in 2 teilen, bei mir ging allerdings der bremshebel unter der wippe durch als ich den dämpfer draußen hatte....


----------



## Evil_Knievel (3. Juni 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Das hatte ich beim zusammenbauen auch, dann hab ich mich erinnert, dass die Achse mit dem Kegel drauf, ursprünglich gar nicht komplett im Lager gesteckt hat. Hab sie dann wieder etwas rausgedrückt und probiert ob alles zusammenpasst, dann hat der SAG-Monitor auch wieder funktioniert.
> 
> Die beiden schwarzen Achsen rechts meine ich, bin mir nicht mehr 100% sicher, aber es könnte auch sein, dass beide nicht ganz im Lager gesteckt sind.



Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter?


----------



## SK7WALK3R (3. Juni 2013)

Du hast sie also geteilt? Klingt wie ein Plan  Ist am oberen Ende, also an den Druckstreben ein durchgängiger Bolzen drin?


----------



## mssc (3. Juni 2013)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Du hast sie also geteilt? Klingt wie ein Plan  Ist am oberen Ende, also an den Druckstreben ein durchgängiger Bolzen drin?



Der schwarze Bolzen (am Foto unterhalb der Wippe) ist die Verbindung Wippe-Druckstreben, die kleine Schraube links oben ist das Gegenstück.
Die Bremshebel der Elixir passen auch ohne zerlegen der Wippe durch, andere müsstest du probieren...


----------



## SK7WALK3R (3. Juni 2013)

Hat geklappt, danke. Habe eine ältere Elixir verbaut, da sind die Klemmschellen noch integriert und somit alles etwas dicker. Jetzt fummel ich mal wieder den Bolzen an der Druckstrebe rein


----------



## luxaltera (3. Juni 2013)

Glaub nicht das dies Zee und die Saint schaltung sich viel nehmen. Geschmackssache. Ich hab mir die saint teile gekauft weil ich die schöner fand und zu dem zeitpunkt gerade liquide war... würde mich für eine Zee gruppe aber auch nicht schämen. funktion der shadow+ sollte gleich sein. hab ich am AM auch (XTR) und funktioniert da genauso klasse.



das_pat schrieb:


> das zee hat ja auch den hebel dran, gibst du ne kaufempfehlung?


----------



## das_pat (3. Juni 2013)

ich schäme mich doch nicht nur weil ich bald ne zee fahren werde  nur will ich endlich dieses ....ding von deore xt da weg haben, mir ist wichtig die kette ruhiger zu bekommen, der rest ist mir persönlich eig wurst


----------



## mlb (4. Juni 2013)

Hab das Zee drauf, funzt einwandfrei 
Kein Kettengeklapper mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (4. Juni 2013)

hab auch das zee schaltwerk, funktioniert tadellos!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Juni 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## Timmon (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

hab mir einen frx bestellt mit nem van rc, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Dämpfer? Könnt günstig auf nen vivid r2c rankommen und frage mich ob es sinnvoll wäre. Was meint ihr?
Könnt mich gern au auf die Seite hinweisen, wo es schon mal diskutiert wurde. lg


----------



## psx0407 (4. Juni 2013)

Timmon schrieb:


> ...hab mir einen frx bestellt mit nem van rc, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Dämpfer?


DAS frx, nicht DER frx.   

van rc im frx?
sorglos-dämpfer. in 3 minuten grundeingestellt, im park jederzeit sofort und ohne werkzeug verändert. wer sich nicht ewig mit der suche nach der perfekten dämpfereinstellung aufhalten will, sondern lieber das fahren geniessen will, für den reicht der dämpfer völlig aus. du wirst nichts missen.
ich hatte früher einen fox dhx 5.0 an einem anderen bike als vergleich und die vielzahl der verstelloptionen waren fast zum verzweifeln.

also mein tip:
bike abwarten, bike im park testen. wenn du dann mit dem dämpfer unzufrieden bist, dann wechseln. aber nicht schon vorher...

psx0407


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Juni 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> DAS frx, nicht DER frx.
> 
> van rc im frx?
> sorglos-dämpfer. in 3 minuten grundeingestellt, im park jederzeit sofort und ohne werkzeug verändert. wer sich nicht ewig mit der suche nach der perfekten dämpfereinstellung aufhalten will, sondern lieber das fahren geniessen will, für den reicht der dämpfer völlig aus. du wirst nichts missen.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Hab zwar meinen Van R gegen den besagten Vivid Coil getauscht, allerdings keine signifikanten Unterschiede gemerkt. WErde den Van R mal fürs WE eimbauen und gucken ob ich was merke...


----------



## Timmon (4. Juni 2013)

@psx0407 
Vielen DANK für den Hinweis "DAS Frx" merk ich mir  Auf vivid bin ich durch ein  Kumpel aufmerksam geworden, der soll anscheinend sooo viel besser sein, vorallem im frx Rahmen. Deswegen habe ich hier gleich gefragt bevor man das Geld rauspfefert.

Super, dass man so schnell sinnvolle Antworten bekommt. Das passt ja gut mit dem einstellen, da ich Anfänger bin und mich da erst mal einarbeiten sollte. 

Zwecks Frx und Van rc siehe unten hab mir diese*s* Frx bestellt 
Bin echt gespannt wenn das Schätzle da ist.

www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3131

@S.Tschuschke  Bitte berichten. Lg


----------



## psx0407 (4. Juni 2013)

ogott, ich sehe grad, dass canyon JETZT schon die frühere "sparbuch"-aktion fährt. 100 bis 200 preisreduzierungen, und dass schon anfang juni.  

früher war das immer gegen ende der saison, jetzt schon, bevor die saison richtig angefangen hat.
dann wird´s ab august vllt. schon die 2014er modelle geben...   

psx0407


----------



## Timmon (4. Juni 2013)

Hab meins auch im outlet fur 1800 in L gefunden zwar pogo Grey aber hauptsach kein pink ;-) 

Hätte noch mal ne frage wie fallen die Feder elemente eigentlich aus? Also auf welches Gewicht sind die ausgelegt, wiege 85 kg und dachte halt das beim L die leut zwischen 80-90 kg wiegen und die federn dementsprechend verbaut sind. 
Oder denk ich falsch? 

Lg Friedrich


----------



## stramm (4. Juni 2013)

Hi Timmon, bei meinem 2012er FRX in L war im Fox ne 500er Feder drin. Etwas straff und zu wenig SAG für meinen Geschmack bei meinen 92KG, hatte dann ne 400er drin, vom fahren und SAG bei 185mm ganz gut aber schnell am Ende.
Nun habe ich nen Vivid R2C mit 400er und noch keinen Anschlag bemerkt, (mittlerer Dropstop).
In der Fox Van sollte die Feder ganz OK sein für dein Gewicht. Ich habe  die grüne, also eine Nummer härter verbaut als standard.
Gruß Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (5. Juni 2013)

Dieses Dämpfer Feder Thema lässt aber auch keine Ruhe   

Ich mag es da etwas härter 450, schlägt aber auch ganz gerne mal durch bei 82kg.
Aber ich denke das kommt wegen meiner Fahrweise. 
Wenn ich mal etwas verpatzte - dann schlägt es durch. Bei mir meist, wenn ich neu Linien ausprobiere  ^^Falscher Rhythmus (kein Sprung).

500 wäre aber mir persönlich auch zu hart bei 82kg. 

BTW: Linienwahl und Bilder dazu, siehe meine Signatur.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Juni 2013)

Also mein R2C ist im Winter bei 450 nicht durchgeschlagen. Dann im Frühjahr mit 475er Race Feder ist er ab und zu durchgeschlagen. Jetzt mit 500er Feder nicht mehr... Teste am WE den Van R mit 475er Race Feder. Mal sehen ob der durchschlägt.

Das ganze bei ca. 95 Kilo fahrfertig.


----------



## simdiem (5. Juni 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Dieses Dämpfer Feder Thema lässt aber auch keine Ruhe
> 
> Ich mag es da etwas härter 450, schlägt aber auch ganz gerne mal durch bei 82kg.
> Aber ich denke das kommt wegen meiner Fahrweise.
> ...



Mehr Highspeed Druckstufe reindrehen?


----------



## admiralawesome (5. Juni 2013)

Hiho,
habe eine frage an die Flashzone Fahrer.
wofür sind die gold/grün eloxierten Adapterhülsen der Deemax Ultimate?
Kann man damit das HR auf 150mm umrüsten?

gruß


----------



## psx0407 (5. Juni 2013)

so, die saison kann für mich nun losgehen, sobald die parks abgetrocknet sind:





psx0407


----------



## Sasse82 (5. Juni 2013)

Pah, man muss auch fahren können wenn es matschig ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (5. Juni 2013)

was is saison ?


----------



## Nill (6. Juni 2013)

Jungs, ich bin auch 365 Tage im Jahr in der Massephase .

Also raus in den Dreck mit dem Bike


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Juni 2013)

Seh ich genauso. Bin dieses Jahr mehr bei Schnee und Matsch gefahren als im Trockenen...


----------



## der_erce (6. Juni 2013)

@psx0407 sieht schick aus. Was für nen Lenker hast du? Und der Sattel sieht nicht so bequem aus, wobei das relativ ist, das du vermutlich nicht so oft draufsitzen wirst


----------



## psx0407 (6. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @psx0407 Was für nen Lenker hast du? Und der Sattel sieht nicht so bequem aus, wobei das relativ ist, das du vermutlich nicht so oft draufsitzen wirst


der sattel ist natürlich bretthart. aber im park bin ich ja eh kaum im sattel, insofern hast du recht: es ist alles relativ.   

der lenker ist nach wie vor ein spank spike 777. nur eben in schwarz lack anstelle original orange elox.
mir war das orange am 2012er speedzone einfach zuviel des guten. ich wollte durch mehr schwarz am bike das raw des rahmens besser zur geltung kommen lassen, indem ich das orange auf wenige farbakzente reduziere: jetzt also orange nur noch in steuersatz+wippe+kappen im horst-link des hinterbaus.

psx0407


----------



## der_erce (6. Juni 2013)

Hast du den gleichen Rise wie vorher? Ich hab mir für meins einen Spike mit 5mm gegönnt.


----------



## psx0407 (6. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hast du den gleichen Rise wie vorher?


ja, alles wie vorher, nur eine andere farbe.
hier der weg dorthin:







psx0407


----------



## der_erce (6. Juni 2013)

lol...konntest dich wohl nicht so entscheiden


----------



## Nill (6. Juni 2013)

Hei Jungs,

bin grade ein wenig am Überlegen  

Hab hier in BC noch eine Lyrik 170mm. Hat die Jemand von euc schon an seinem FRX? Wie verändern sich dabei so die Winkel? 
Die Gabel fährt sich natürlich gut, doch auch beim FRX welches eher für 180mm ausgelegte ist? 

Dank euch.  Da ich hier kein wirkliches Werkzeug und Messgeräte habe, muss ich euch leider nerven  

Grüße Nils


----------



## ollum104 (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hab heut mal den Vivid Air auf 33% SAG gepumpt (laut Dämpferhub). Die Torque SAG Anzeige am Rahmen zeigt allerdings nur um die 20 %.
Hab ich jetzt an Denkfehler oder wie liegt der Hund begraben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (6. Juni 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Ich hab heut mal den Vivid Air auf 33% SAG gepumpt (laut Dämpferhub). Die Torque SAG Anzeige am Rahmen zeigt allerdings nur um die 20 %.
> Hab ich jetzt an Denkfehler oder wie liegt der Hund begraben?



Der Sag Monitor ist ziemlicher Humbug...


----------



## ollum104 (6. Juni 2013)

Also folglich den SAG auf 'altmodische' Weise am Dämpfer einstellen!?!?


----------



## SK7WALK3R (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zur hinteren Bremsaufnahme. Was muss ich machen um eine 185mm Scheibe (oder auch 203mm) am Heck fahren zu können? Original verbaut war eine 200er (keine 203). Einfach ne Unterlegscheibe wäre ja Wahnsinn, denn dann wäre das übrige Gewinde zu kurz.

Vorab besten Dank.


----------



## FlorianDue (7. Juni 2013)

brauch nochmal kurz Beratung:
möchte ein 2012 oder ein 2013 FRX haben. Aktuell fahre ich ein 2011er Torque in S
Bin 173cm groß, 81cm Schrittlänge. Mir wurde bei Canyon Größe S empfohlen.
Ich bin S sowie M probe gerollt auf dem Hof, ich fand beide ganz gut.
Im Outlet habe ich jetzt ein 2012er M ergattert. Die Frage ist:
In wie weit unterscheiden sich die Geometrie? Angeblich soll das 2012 deutlich kürzer sein, aber fast 2,5 cm mehr Überstandshöhe haben.

Fährt jemand mit meiner Größe nen 2013er M?


----------



## der_erce (7. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin 173cm groß und fahre ein 2012er Speedzone in M und bin zufrieden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass man noch mehr Kontrolle mit nem S hätte, aber ich würds nicht mehr tauschen.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (7. Juni 2013)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zur hinteren Bremsaufnahme. Was muss ich machen um eine 185mm Scheibe (oder auch 203mm) am Heck fahren zu können? Original verbaut war eine 200er (keine 203). Einfach ne Unterlegscheibe wäre ja Wahnsinn, denn dann wäre das übrige Gewinde zu kurz.
> 
> Vorab besten Dank.



Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, der Unterschied 180-185 und 200-203 ist vom Bremssattel, und somit vom Modell(-Jahr) abhängig. Wenn Du aber die Modelle mixen möchtest, ist wohl wirklich ne Unterlegscheibe (mit passender Schraube) das Mittel der Wahl.



CRxflo schrieb:


> brauch nochmal kurz Beratung:
> möchte ein 2012 oder ein 2013 FRX haben. Aktuell fahre ich ein 2011er Torque in S
> Bin 173cm groß, 81cm Schrittlänge. Mir wurde bei Canyon Größe S empfohlen.
> Ich bin S sowie M probe gerollt auf dem Hof, ich fand beide ganz gut.
> ...



An der Geometrie hat sich 2012->2013 "nur" folgendes geändert:
- Der Lenkwinkel ist ein Grad flacher geworden
- Das vordere Rahmendreieck ist ein paar mm länger geworden

Daraus resultieren ein etwas längerer Reach und Radstand.
User anulu hatte mal diese Tabelle eingestellt:





Sie bezieht sich zwar auf die Größen M und L, gibt aber einen Eindruck vom Ausmaß der Veränderungen.
Das 2012er M sollte also zwischen den 2013er S und M liegen.


----------



## FlorianDue (7. Juni 2013)

aber die Überstandshöhe wird sich doch nicht um 2,5cm verringert haben, oder?


----------



## Evil_Knievel (7. Juni 2013)

CRxflo schrieb:


> aber die Überstandshöhe wird sich doch nicht um 2,5cm verringert haben, oder?



Mit Sicherheit nicht! Ist aber ja eh immer so ne Sache, wie genau man die Überhaupt misst...


----------



## Marcy666 (9. Juni 2013)

Servus,

bin auf der Suche nach einem anderen Dämpfer, fährt jemand im FRX einen Vivid Air und kann mal berichten ?
Welchen Tune braucht der Dämpfer (M/M) ?

Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre einen Vivid Air, bisher bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.
Allerdings bin ich in dem Bike bisher auch noch kein Coil-Dämpfer zum Vergleich gefahren. =)
Werksseitig war ein M-Tune verbaut.


----------



## Marcy666 (9. Juni 2013)

Ok, danke für die Info 

Vergleich mit einem Coil-Dämpfer habe ich leider auch keinen,
da ich mein FRX gleich mit einem DHX Air ausgestattet habe.

Doch dieser passt nicht so wirklich dazu, bekomme ihn einfach nicht richtig abgestimmt (hängt zu tief im Federweg). 

Ich hoffe der Vivid Air ist eine alternative, da er ja auch von Canyon verbaut wird.


----------



## Sasse82 (9. Juni 2013)

Das zu tief im Federweg hängen kenne ich auch.
Allerdings haben mir da ein paar Einstellungstipps zum Vivid Air geholfen.

--> Man kann problemlos mehr Druck fahren und nutzt trotzdem noch viel des Federwegs aus (ich habe mit gut 85 kg Fahrgewicht 13,5 bar drin). Das Problem an dem Teil ist, dass man mit relativ viel Druckänderung recht wenig Änderung am SAG sieht, so dass man tendenziell verleitet wird zu wenig Druck rein zu pumpen
--> High-Speed Zugstufe fast komplett auf Schnell stellen, das hält den Hinterbau hoch und trotzdem wird der Hinterbau nicht nervös.

Keine Ahnung ob das auch beim DHX Air zutrifft, aber ein Versuch wäre es ja vielleicht mal wert.


----------



## luxaltera (9. Juni 2013)

mich würden mal eure einstellung des CCDBs interessieren. bin da immernoch nicht ganz raus und denke über eine härtere feder nach. 
hab in letzter zeit soviel rumgefummelt das angaben über meine einstellungen wenig sinn machen. in 185er trackflip einstellung geht der prima. sowohl bergauf als auch beim springen und alles. aber auf 200mm ist der einfach nur schlapp und langsam.


----------



## Marcy666 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich habe schon alle möglichen Einstellungen probiert, habe auch schon wie in einem anderen Tread beschrieben die äußere Luftkammer verkleinert.

- Luftdruck 
- Luftdruck Piggy Back
- Volumen Piggy Back von klein bis groß 

Aber irgendwie bekomme ich das Heck mit dem DHX Air nicht gescheit abgestimmt. 

Mit dem SAG bin ich schon auf unter 20% ,
trotzdem 'hängt' der Dämpfer zu tief im Federweg ... 


... Zugstufe ist auch schon komplett auf.



Vor dem Torque hat ich ein Cannondale Moto mit einem DHX Air und war dort super zufrieden damit, doch zum FRX passt er einfach nicht.


----------



## gtaadicto (9. Juni 2013)

Hi, i want to know if the ISCG mount on FRX 2012 is ISCG 05 or OLD/03. 
Sorry I dont speak German. 
Thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (9. Juni 2013)

Hi,

the ISCG mount on FRX 2012 is ISCG 05


----------



## Sasse82 (9. Juni 2013)

@ Marcy:

Ich würde dir empfehlen wenn irgendwie möglich den Vivid Air mal in einem Torque auf Probe zu fahren. Nicht dass du dir nun einen zulegst und hinterher fährt er sich ähnlich so wie der DHX Air und du hast das Geld umsonst spendiert.

Dass sich der DHX in einem anderen Bike schon mal besser und wie erwartet angefühlt hat spricht zwar gegen meine Theorie aber ich habe dennoch irgendwie die Vermutung, dass die Luft-Dämpfer allgemein schneller durch den anfänglichen Federweg gehen, ohne aber am Ende des Federwegs zu verhärten und sich "tot" anzufühlen.

Was ich inzwischen auch festgestellt habe ist, dass sich (m)ein Luftfahrwerk ganz anders anfühlt als ein Coil-Fahrwerk. Ich bin nun seit Februar ausschließlich mit Luft in Gabel und Dämpfer im Bikepark unterwegs gewesen. Nur letzte Woche hatte ich mal die Gelegenheit auf ein Leihbike von einem Freund umzusteigen mit vergleichbarem Coil Fahrwerk.
Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Auf dem Coil kam ich mir vor wie auf einem "Springbock" oder einem Trampolin während sich das Luftfahrwerk irgendwie etwas behäbiger, stärker gedämpft und insgesamt ruhiger anfühlte. Ich fühlte mich auch auf dem Luftfahrwerk deutlich wohler, auch meinem Kumpel hat die Testfahrt mit meinem Bike viel besser gefallen so dass er sich letztendlich das gleiche Modell bestellt hat.


----------



## das_pat (10. Juni 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> @ Marcy:
> 
> Ich würde dir empfehlen wenn irgendwie möglich den Vivid Air mal in einem Torque auf Probe zu fahren. Nicht dass du dir nun einen zulegst und hinterher fährt er sich ähnlich so wie der DHX Air und du hast das Geld umsonst spendiert.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn das für eine Aussage? Coil fahrwerk an einem Leihbike getestet? In keinster weise sind die speziell auf den Fahrer abgestimmt, noch hochwertige Federelemente... Ein Leihbike als Vergleich kann man ja wohl nicht hernehmen!!!!


----------



## Sasse82 (10. Juni 2013)

Es kommt darauf an für was. Für einen oberflächlichen Vergleich kann ich das sehr wohl hernehmen.
Ich habe gecheckt dass der SAG passt und ein wenig an den Einstellungen gedreht um das Verhalten für mich zu verbessern (mehr Dämpfung in diesem Fall).
Low-End Parts waren auch nicht verbaut:
Boxxer WorldCup <--> Boxxer RC
Vivid Air <--> Kage RC

Mir ist klar, dass man einen echten Vergleich nur machen kann wenn man in den gleichen Rahmen verschiedene Komponenten verbaut und diese über mehrere Abfahrten hinweg an einen selbst anpasst. Aber das war überhaupt nicht mein Anspruch. Ich teile nur meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen zu Luft und Coil Fahrwerken mit.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Juni 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an für was. Für einen oberflächlichen Vergleich kann ich das sehr wohl hernehmen.
> Ich habe gecheckt dass der SAG passt und ein wenig an den Einstellungen gedreht um das Verhalten für mich zu verbessern (mehr Dämpfung in diesem Fall).
> Low-End Parts waren auch nicht verbaut:
> Boxxer WorldCup <--> Boxxer RC
> ...



Sind die RC und der Kage nicht das untere Ende bei RS?!?!?
Fahr mal auf meinem nächstes Mal, dann merkst du das das kein Trampolin ist.


----------



## mlb (10. Juni 2013)

Bin im ersten Jahr mein FRX mit dem serienmäßigen VAN RC gefahren und fahre seit diesem Jahr den Vivid Air.
Der VAN RC kam mir in der Druckstufe immer ein wenig überdämpft vor, beim Vivid passt´s mir nun. Allerdings mag ich es auch mit wenig Druckstufe und habe ein L/M Tune. Serie bei den ´13er Modellen ist M/M. Ein "durch den Federweg rauschen" kann ich nicht feststellen. Generell würde ich sagen, dass es stimmt was über den Vivid Air so geschrieben wird, er ist von der Performance her mit einem Sathlfeder Dämpfer vergleichbar.

An meinem alten FRX hatte ich zuerst auch den DHX-Air und habe mit diesem nie eine wirklich gute Abstimmung hinbekommen. Habe ihn dann durch einen DHX Coil ersetzt und siehe da, ohne viel Aufwand ein vernünftiges Set-Up gehabt.
Mein Fazit: Der DHX-Ait taugt nicht und ist was die Performance betrifft absolut nicht vergleichbar mit dem Vivid Air.

Was den SAG Monitor betrifft: Würde nicht sagen, dass der nix taugt. Da das Übersetzungsverhältnis über den Federweg nicht konstant ist, sind 30% am Dämpfer nicht gleich 30% am Hinterrrad. Ich denke der SAG Monitor zeigt 30% am Hinterrad an......


----------



## User60311 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich versteh die Aufregung wegen den "genauen 30%" Sag nich so genau.

Als ich vor knapp 2 Jahren als Wiedereinsteiger mein erstel Fully kaufte, dachte ich mir, wieso messen: 30% sind ca 1/3 ... also mal grob am Dämpfer 1/3 mit den Fingern abgeschätzt und sich danach orientiert.
Die Erfahrung hat mir persönlich gezeigt, das 30% Sag dann doch ein eher weiches Fahrwerk ergeben. So hab ich mir den 1/3 Punkt einfach als Maximum gemerkt.

Dit war am Anfang mim DHX Air wirklich en Kampf !

Aber mitlerweile genke ich, hab ich da ne ziemlich gut funktionierende Einstellung gefunden. -> mit geschätzen 20-25% Sag


----------



## goolem (10. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre das FRX auch mit einem Vivid Air (L/M). Den Fox RC hatte ich zu Beginn verbaut. Der Vivid Air fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach besser an. Er ist sensibel, lässt sich gut abstimmen und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg. Ich fahre vorn eine Zocchi ti RC3 evo und der Hinterbau harmoniert sehr gut mit der Gabel. Schläg ob fein oder grob werden schön absorbiert und weder Gabel noch Hinterbau gehen auf "Bock".
Ich habe mit dem Vivid Air einen guten und auch leichten Dämpfer gefunden. Immerhin trete ich meinen Bock jede Woche 1000 hm hoch, um die Abfahrt zu geniessen.


----------



## Marcy666 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich werde mich dann mal auf die Suche nach einen 'günstigen' Vivid Air machen,
bin ja also nicht alleine der Meinung das der DHX AIR im FRX nix taugt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> mich würden mal eure einstellung des CCDBs interessieren. bin da immernoch nicht ganz raus und denke über eine härtere feder nach.
> hab in letzter zeit soviel rumgefummelt das angaben über meine einstellungen wenig sinn machen. in 185er trackflip einstellung geht der prima. sowohl bergauf als auch beim springen und alles. aber auf 200mm ist der einfach nur schlapp und langsam.



Moin, habs anfangs grob über diese Einstelllung gemacht und dann noch etwas persönliches Feintuning.
Is ne gute Ausgangsbasis

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes

Einfach auf   CANYON   FRX   2013    einstellen. Dann wird das Basetune angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## admiralawesome (11. Juni 2013)

Hi,
weiß eigentlich jemand wie viel der nackte FRX Rahmen wiegt?


----------



## othu (11. Juni 2013)

gewichte.mtb-news.de ist einer drin... 3400gr in L oder so...


----------



## admiralawesome (11. Juni 2013)

danke 
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5341/canyon-full-suspension-torque-frx


----------



## gtaadicto (11. Juni 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> the ISCG mount on FRX 2012 is ISCG 05



It is really ISCG OLD, a buddy has confirmed this. I have already bought the chain guide for iscg05 
At least I have the iscg old-05 adapter which came with the bike.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssc (12. Juni 2013)

gtaadicto schrieb:


> It is really ISCG OLD, a buddy has confirmed this. I have already bought the chain guide for iscg05
> At least I have the iscg old-05 adapter which came with the bike.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 usando Tapatalk 2



No, it is NOT iscg old. The mount on the frame is smaller than iscg old (diameter Canyon: 54,2mm; ISCG 03: 59,2mm).


----------



## gtaadicto (12. Juni 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> No, it is NOT iscg old. The mount on the frame is smaller than iscg old (diameter Canyon: 54,2mm; ISCG 03: 59,2mm).



Ok thanks.

Does anyone know how to remove Raceface Chester cranks? I tried to remove the right side crank with an ISIS compatible extractor but I am not able to remove it...



Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## X-Fire (13. Juni 2013)

mal ne Frage in die Runde, vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen was das ist. 

Hab meinem meinem FRX von 2012 die Bremsbeläge hinten gewechselt. Die waren komplett unten. Also Kolben zurückgestellt, Bremsbeläge rein und dann hatte ich schon ziemliche Schwierigkeiten die Bremsscheibe überhaupt dazwischen zu bekommen. Nichts dabei gedacht und alles zusammengebaut. Kurz getestet und was ist? Bremshebel ganz hart, Rad dreht sich garnicht weil die Beläge schon wieder so weit innen waren.

Also jetzt mal versucht das ganze zu entlüften. Ich kann aber kein Öl durchdrücken. Geht garnichts. Genauso hab ich dabei gemerkt, dass diese Funktion den Bremshebel vorne weg zu drücken auch nicht mehr funktioniert, es dafür ganz eklig knirscht... 

Wenn ich aber den Hebel drücke bewegen sich die Kolben. Ich geh jetzt davon aus, dass der Hebel irgend einen Schaden hat. Kennt das jemand? Kann man das einfach reparieren oder muss ich jetzt die Bremse einschicken? ...

EDIT:
Kommando zurück!!!
Für alle die es mal gleich geht. Wenn ihr den Hebel zu weit rausstellt (was in jeder Anleitung immer drin steht) macht der Hebel zu und dann geht nichts mehr


----------



## FlorianDue (14. Juni 2013)

hat jemand eine blaue 2012er Wippe und möchte die gegen eine orange tauschen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2013)

Man möge mir das Aufwärmen der "ollen Kamellen" verzeihen, ich habe im Moment nur selten Zeit für IBC und so Scherze 



der_erce schrieb:


> Wenn der beim 13er so ist wie beim 12er taugt er nix. Kette schlägt satt von unten ran, und da ist kein Schutz. Am besten nen alten Schlauch aufschneiden und an Ketten- und Sattelstrebe anbringen.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Sogar mit meinem ausgenudelten alten X0 med cage ist die Kette selbst bei ordentlich Geschrabbel nur leicht unten an der Kettenstrebe angeschlagen -> klare Schutzfolie drauf und alles ist prima. Jetzt mit dem X9 Type 2 ist das eh Vergangenheit  Wie leise der Antrieb jetzt ist, war direkt nach dem Umbau schon fast beängstigend... einfach nur herrlich ruhig!  Man hört nix außer den Reifen.




Nill schrieb:


> Hab hier in BC noch eine Lyrik 170mm. Hat die Jemand von euc schon an seinem FRX? Wie verändern sich dabei so die Winkel?
> Die Gabel fährt sich natürlich gut, doch auch beim FRX welches eher für 180mm ausgelegte ist?


Zwar nicht mit 170, aber mit 180  Wie sich der eine cm auswirkt kannst du dir ja grob selbst überlegen... 0,5° steilerer Lenkwinkel, ~3mm tieferes Tretlager... ich denke, das dürfte ziemlich marginal sein und man kann ja dann auch ggf. den Trackflip entsprechend verändern.




SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Was muss ich machen um eine 185mm Scheibe (oder auch 203mm) am Heck fahren zu können? Original verbaut war eine 200er (keine 203). Einfach ne Unterlegscheibe wäre ja Wahnsinn, denn dann wäre das übrige Gewinde zu kurz.


Für 185er Scheibe an 180er PM gibt es afaik keinen Adapter, da MUSST du U-Scheiben nehmen - und eben längere Schrauben verwenden, wenn die vorhandenen nicht lang genug sind. Bei einer 203er Scheibe sollte normal ein PM + 23mm Adapter passen, ich habe aber zusätzlich auch noch je eine dicke U-Scheibe pro Schraube gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Man möge mir das Aufwärmen der "ollen Kamellen" verzeihen, ich habe im Moment nur selten Zeit für IBC und so Scherze
> 
> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Sogar mit meinem ausgenudelten alten X0 med cage ist die Kette selbst bei ordentlich Geschrabbel nur leicht unten an der Kettenstrebe angeschlagen -> klare Schutzfolie drauf und alles ist prima. Jetzt mit dem X9 Type 2 ist das eh Vergangenheit  Wie leise der Antrieb jetzt ist, war direkt nach dem Umbau schon fast beängstigend... einfach nur herrlich ruhig!  Man hört nix außer den Reifen..



Ich mach mal nen Foto heut. Bei mir kann man deutliche "Schäden" am Klarlack bzw. am Rahmen erkennen. Und zwar an der Unterseite...also die Schläge sind von unten.


----------



## ollum104 (14. Juni 2013)

also wegen mir brauchst die Fotos nicht machen. Ich hab ja damals die Frage gestellt.

Ich hab des kurzerhand und sicherheitshalber abgeklebt. Fertig.


----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2013)

Ne...sind für Smubob, der braucht Fakten


----------



## ollum104 (14. Juni 2013)

Awa... ich glaub immer alles was im Internet steht


----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2013)

Haha..


----------



## FlorianDue (14. Juni 2013)

der Umstieg aufs FRX hat sich definitv gelohnt.







ein wenig bunt ist es noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2013)

Ist aber noch ganz schön bunt... Jetzt schnall ich auch deine Wippenanfrage. Dacht die wär fürs Torque gewesen  Edit: Warum hast du ne Variostütze dran????


----------



## FlorianDue (14. Juni 2013)

weil ich heut getestet hab, ob ich am homespot hochfahren kann und nicht hochschieben muss.
Bin echt begeistert. 
Geht berghoch wie ein normales Torque und runter besser


----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2013)

lol..DC Uphill


----------



## das_pat (14. Juni 2013)

Das ist aber n dicker Hardcorefreerider...


----------



## ASQ (15. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Edit: Warum hast du ne Variostütze dran????



Bin auch schon am überlegen ne versenkbare hinzumachen, da man auf geraden passagen oder stücken die doch ein wenig länger gehen, sitzend sich die Knie schnell bemerkbar machen.
4-5 Km sind ok,, aber wenn der weg zum Spot doch ein wenig länger ist, oder man halt einfach kein Bock hat ständig im stehen zu fahren ,, ist´s ne überlegung wert. 
Ich für meinen teil fahre ja keine Rennen oder dergleichen. Und nur um Cool auszusehen brauch ich mcih ned kaputt machen.


----------



## der_erce (15. Juni 2013)

Versteh ich schon, aber wenn die Grundausstattung ne DC ist, ist mir die Vario einfach zu überdimensioniert. Ich hatte die i950 bei meinem Speedzone auch mitbestellt gehabt, aber sie dann doch an mein Enduro gebaut, weils mir keinen Sinn gemacht hat mit der Boxxer. Und ich bin mit dem Radl schon 22 km gefahren. Sattel hoch und ab die Lucie!


----------



## ASQ (15. Juni 2013)

Jeder empfindet das halt anders... man kann nicht immer nur von sich auf andere schließen.
Keine ahnung was das mit einer DC zu tun haben soll ob man ne vario dran macht oder nicht und wie sich überdimensioniert definiert,, ob ich jetzt ne 180er SC oder 200er DC dran hab macht den kohl auch ned fett.


----------



## der_erce (15. Juni 2013)

Bei der DC geh ich halt von 200mm aus, was mal 20 mehr als bei ner 180er ist, die von allen Bikebauern als tourenfähig noch verkauft wird. Dass es Leute gibt die mit weitaus mehr noch Touren fahren ist mir klar, vor allem wenn du meiner Signatur folgst, und dort mal ne Seite zurück gehst.... Für mich macht an einem Downhiller ne Vario einfach keinen Sinn, weder zum Homespot und im Park schon gar nicht. Allein schon wenn du an ner Schlepperanlage bist. Aber mir ist auch klar, dass a) das meine Meinung ist und du b) im Park vermutlich ne Starre drin hast. Was für mich noch weniger Sinn macht ständig die Zugführung (falls es ne Remote ist) durchzuziehen. 
Ob das alles mit deiner Meinung in Linie läuft ist mir eigentlich auch Hupe weil wie du schon sagst..jeder empfindet es halt anders.


----------



## FlorianDue (15. Juni 2013)

ich hattte vorher nen normales Torque mit Totem.
Jetzt hat das FRX mit Boxxer, die Einbaulänge ist gleich.
Bergauf geht das ganze genau so gut.
Also macht die die Vario Stütze Sinn.
Im Park kommt natürlich eine normale rein.
Meine Stütze ist auch ohne Remote, ich muss also nur eben die Stütze an sich tauschen.
Alles in allem ist für mich das FRX die eierlegende Wollmichsau und klar muss man überall ein paar Abstriche machen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich mach mal nen Foto heut. Bei mir kann man deutliche "Schäden" am Klarlack bzw. am Rahmen erkennen. Und zwar an der Unterseite...also die Schläge sind von unten.





der_erce schrieb:


> Ne...sind für Smubob, der braucht Fakten


 Kannst ruhig mal machen, dann können wir mal vergleichen, ich mach dann auch mal ein Foto. Dass du die Unterseite meintest war (mir jedenfalls) klar. Vielleicht ist deine Kette echt zu lang, hat dia-mandt ja auch schon vermutet, das macht Canyon eh gerne...!




CRxflo schrieb:


> der Umstieg aufs FRX hat sich definitv gelohnt.
> ...
> ein wenig bunt ist es noch


Boxxer, Vivid, Raw, sonst weitestgehend alles schwarz - gefällt mir sehr gut!  Da kann man dir sogar die Hammershit verzeihen   
Die roten Teile der Vario schwarz und die Wippe blau, dann kommt das echt richtig gut! 




der_erce schrieb:


> lol..DC Uphill


Wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist die Einbaulänge einer 200mm DC und einer 180mm SC identisch, die Sitzposition auf dem Bike ist also beim Hochfahren die gleiche. Da ich den vor ein paar Wochen erwähnten MTB-Marathon mit der 180er Lyrik ohne U-Turn gefahren bin und ich KEINE Konditions-Rakete bin (!! ), sollte klar rüber kommen, dass man damit wirklich einwandfrei bergauf fahren kann - wie CRxflo sinngemäß geschrieben hat: wie ein Torque hoch und mit "Overboost" bergab.  Und bergauf *fahren* ist meiner Meinung nach IMMER besser als schieben - so weit es jetzt nicht gerade brutalst steil ist. Das muss ja jetzt nicht in Richtung Touren fahren gehen wie bei mir, einfach am Local DH Spot hoch kurbeln geht so auch viel entspannter. Durch den Knick im Sitzrohr kann man ja eine normale Stütze entweder nicht weit genug versenken oder nicht weit genug herausziehen, wenn man die Vorgaben zur Mindesteinstecktiefe einhält, dieses Problem umgeht man mit einer Variostütze eben sehr einfach. Es fährt eben nicht jeder sein FRX ausschließlich im Park (wo eine Vario selbstverständlich keinen Sinn macht)...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (15. Juni 2013)

Ach stimmt...Smubob hatte mir das mal erzählt. Hatte ich wieder verdrängt. Mea culpa.   Ja. ich find ab nem gewissen Punkt gehts halt einfach aufgrund der Geometrie, Gabelperformance oder dem Gewicht und der Übersetzung nicht mehr. Ne Boxxer ist halt einfach keine Tourengabel. Dass man zum Homespot nicht extra ne 150mm SC mit Absenkung einbaut ist mir klar, aber ich find die Vario nur um fürn Homespot hochzutreten leicht übertrieben. Dass das FRX Tourentauglich ist beweisen hier ja genügend Leute oft genug. Von daher.. 

Edith sagt ich hab das Bild mit den Kettenschlägen vergessen....  Morgen! Versprochen


----------



## Marcy666 (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich muss jetzt noch mal nachfragen, damit ich auch wirklich den richtigen Dämpfer bestelle:


Werde mir für mein 2012er FRX einen 2014er Vivid Air kaufen, welchen muss ich bestellen:     Tune (Reb/Comp) - Mid/Low oder Mid/Mid  


Falls es relevant ist; mein Gewicht ist 86kg


----------



## der_erce (15. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub genau deshalb wird bei mir im Bike vermutlich nie ein RS-Dämpfer landen. Das ist mir einfach zu undurchsichtig!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> ich find ab nem gewissen Punkt gehts halt einfach aufgrund der Geometrie, Gabelperformance oder dem Gewicht und der Übersetzung nicht mehr.


Ja, das ist richtig. Es muss schon eine dafür taugliche Geometrie und eine passende Übersetzung gegeben sein, sonst ist das alles nur ein geklemmter Kompromiss. Mit zu flachem Sitzwinkel, zu tiefem Sattel oder zu großer Übersetzung muss man schon ziemlich masochistisch veranlagt sein, wenn man größere Strecken bergauf fährt  Und mit einer DC würde ich auch NIE meine Hometrails (damit meine ich jetzt die normalen Trails, keine gebauten Strecken) fahren wollen, da würde mich der Lenkanschlag ständig behindern. Ich stehe zwar absolut nicht auf dieses unflowige Spitzkehren-Gehoppel, das Viele so geil finden, aber selbst beim reinen Durchfahren von Kehren ohne umsetzen kommt man da schnell an unangenehme Grenzen... ich wäre deshalb mit dem Bike eines Kumpels fast mal einen Abhang runter gepurzelt 
Mit der HS hat CRxflo ja eine Übersetzung, die mit einer 2-fach Kurbel identisch ist, da braucht man nicht mal eine besonders große Kassette. Wenn man keine übermäßig steilen Sachen fährt, reicht dann sogar eine RR-Kassette. Ich fand es mit 36/22 vorne und der 11-23er RR-Kassette am Park-LRS sogar recht entspannt zum Forstautobahn hoch treten 




Marcy666 schrieb:


> Werde mir für mein 2012er FRX einen 2014er Vivid Air kaufen, welchen muss ich bestellen:     Tune (Reb/Comp) - Mid/Low oder Mid/Mid


Gegenfrage: kriegst du denn einen Vivid mit Tune Mid/Low zu kaufen?  Also ich fahre meinen in Tune M/M und bin zufrieden. Ich habe zwar die Druckstufe ziemlich weit offen, dort würde also wohl auch ein Low Tune reichen, aber für mich ist das absolut passend.
Das Gewicht ist für die Frage übrigens ziemlich irrelevant, da geht es eigentlich nur um das Übersetzungsverhältnis und die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus.




der_erce schrieb:


> Ich glaub genau deshalb wird bei mir im Bike vermutlich nie ein RS-Dämpfer landen. Das ist mir einfach zu undurchsichtig!


Das ist doch alles keine Rocket-Science... dazu ist nur Rechnen auf höherem Grundschul-Level nötig 
Ich mag den Vivid im FRX einfach, wie auch schon zuvor im Torque, aber das ist natürlich auch immer zu einem recht großen Anteil Geschmacksache...


----------



## Marcy666 (16. Juni 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: kriegst du denn einen Vivid mit Tune Mid/Low zu kaufen?  Also ich fahre meinen in Tune M/M und bin zufrieden. Ich habe zwar die Druckstufe ziemlich weit offen, dort würde also wohl auch ein Low Tune reichen, aber für mich ist das absolut passend.
> Das Gewicht ist für die Frage übrigens ziemlich irrelevant, da geht es eigentlich nur um das Übersetzungsverhältnis und die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus.



Ja, ich könnte einen in Tune Mid/Mid oder auch einen in Mid/Low bekommen, deswegen habe ich noch mal nachgefragt.
Nicht das ich dann doch den 'falschen' kaufe ...


----------



## der_erce (16. Juni 2013)

So, wie versprochen hier die Bilder von der Unterseite.


----------



## kube (16. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## das_pat (16. Juni 2013)

ihr wollt aber kein bild mit nem weißen rahmen und kettenmaltretierung haben oder?


----------



## Nico Laus (16. Juni 2013)

Schwarz sieht schlimmer aus. Bei mir guckt rohes Alu unter der Eloxalschicht durch. Daher lieber gleich alles abkleben. Auch mit Schaltwerkdämpfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Ja, ich könnte einen in Tune Mid/Mid oder auch einen in Mid/Low bekommen, deswegen habe ich noch mal nachgefragt.
> Nicht das ich dann doch den 'falschen' kaufe ...


Ok, dann aber vermutlich einen aus einem Komplettrad? Verschiedene Tunes bei Compression und Rebound gibt es so viel ich weiß ab Werk nicht... 
Überlege dir einfach, ob du die Druckstufendämpfung eher fluffig bis unterschwellig oder lieber etwas straffer haben möchtest und entscheide dich danach. Bei Tune M steht der Dämpfer tendentiell etwas höher im Federweg und "saugt" die Unebenheiten evtl. nicht ganz so satt weg wie mit Tune L. Da ich bekannterweise mehr im Mittelgebirge auf Trails unterwegs bin als im Park, war mir das lieber als den ultimativen Staubsauger zu haben, der evtl. "zu" sehr am Boden klebt und den Spieltrieb behindert, weil man das Bike nicht mehr so leicht aus dem Federweg gezogen bekommt, wenn man z. B. mal irgendwo ohne Kante o. Ä. abspringen will. Außerdem habe ich meine Federhärte auch so gewählt, dass sie auf 185mm schön straff ist, der Federweg aber trotzdem noch ganz gut ausnutzt wird. Wenn ich den Dämpfer dann auf 203 umhänge, ist das auch wie ein Umschalten auf Staubsauger-Modus 




der_erce schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen hier die Bilder von der Unterseite.


Finde ich jetzt noch nicht wirklich dramatisch, da habe ich schon ganz andere Sachen gesehen...! Bei mir waren nach den ersten paar Fahrten nur ein paar kleine Macken im Lack, noch nicht so abgeplatzt wie bei dir bzw. nur so wie ganz rechts auf deinem oberen Foto. Aber erstens muss das ja nicht sein und es erhöht ja auch nur unnötigerweise das Geklapper beim Fahren - also einfach etwas drüber kleben! Eine vernünftige Schutzfolie reicht da locker und ist quasi unsichtbar. Am besten eine hochwertige nehmen (3M oder diese MX-Schutzfolien), dann hält die auch quasi ewig. Ich habe mir fürs alte 2009er Torque mal einen Folien-Kit von Canyon geholt, das ist von der hochwertigen, dicken 3M Folie. Da hat man je 3 oder 4 runde und längliche Stücke dabei, wie sie an notorischen Scheuerstellen ab Werk angebracht sind, einen Streifen für die Kettenstrebe (beim alten Torque gab es diese coolen Kunststoff-Teile noch nicht) und das große Stück fürs Unterrohr, hat damals um die 14 gekostet. Ich habe dann etwa die Hälfte des Kettenstreben-Stücks an der Stelle aufgeklebt, das finde ich völlig ausreichend. Man kann die gleiche Folie auch am Stück kaufen, da ist sie billiger, aber ich weiß nicht 100%ig, was das genau für ein Typ ist und ich hab das Set damals einfach direkt bei Canyon mitgenommen (also keine zusätzlichen Versandkosten). Wenn du es optisch etwas "reparieren" willst, kannst du ggf. vor dem Aufkleben mit feinem Schleifpapier drüber gehen, um die entstandenen Kanten etwas zu glätten. Danach dann mit Alkohol o. Ä. drüber (sollte man vorm Aufkleben von Schutzfolie eh immer tun), dann sind auch alle Verschmutzungen weg, die man mit der Folie konservieren würde und die Folie hält auf einem so vorbehandelten Untergrund absolut bombig. Was man z. B. auch nehmen kann, ist die weiche Seite von einem Klettband. Gibts i. d. R. im Baumarkt meterweise für kleines Geld schon fertig selbstklebend. Davon habe ich ein Stück oben auf der Kettenstrebe zwischen dem Blindstopfen für die HS-Finne und dem Schutz-Aufkleber angebracht.



 




So, jetzt schnell den Laptop an den TV hängen und DH kucken!


----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2013)

Dank dir Smubob. So in etwa hatte ich es auch vor. Es ging ja auch nicht um wie schlimm meine Kettenstrebe aussieht sondern die Frage wurde gestellt ob der Werksseitige Kettenstrebenschutz was taugt, und ich sagte "Nein", weil er nur oben angebracht ist...die Kette aber auch von unten anschlägt.


----------



## goolem (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute
Ich da mal eine heikle Frage. Ich könnte sehr günstig an eine Reverb Stealth kommen. Leider hat mein 12er FRX-Rahmen keine entsprechende Öffnung für die Hydraulikleitung. Der neue Rahmen hat eine. 
Jetzt an die Spezialisten unter euch: Kann man es wagen an der gleichen Stelle sauber eine Öffung zu bohren. Ich bin mir im Klaren, dass damit die Garantie flöten geht. Aber nur mal so angedenkt...


----------



## kube (17. Juni 2013)

Frag doch am besten bei Canyon nach, die können dir auf jeden Fall eine Antwort drauf geben. Einfach so rumbohren würde ich nicht machen.....!!


----------



## ASQ (17. Juni 2013)

goolem schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich da mal eine heikle Frage. Ich könnte sehr günstig an eine Reverb Stealth kommen. Leider hat mein 12er FRX-Rahmen keine entsprechende Öffnung für die Hydraulikleitung. Der neue Rahmen hat eine.
> Jetzt an die Spezialisten unter euch: Kann man es wagen an der gleichen Stelle sauber eine Öffung zu bohren. Ich bin mir im Klaren, dass damit die Garantie flöten geht. Aber nur mal so angedenkt...



Würde ich nicht machen, denn die Löcher an den neueren Rahmen sind verstärkt drumherum. Was bei dir dann fehlen würde und somit nichts anderes als eine sollbruchstelle ist ^^
Meine Meinung: Finger Weg davon !!!!!


----------



## freetourer (17. Juni 2013)

Da Du ja selber schon auf die Garantie verzichten magst und es hier ja auch schon einen User mit nem 2012er FRX gibt der eben genau das schon gemacht hat spricht ja eigentlich fast nix dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (18. Juni 2013)

nur schattenparker hier unterwegs...


ich hab das gemacht. schau in mein album in den frx ordner, da findest du bilder. hält meine 110kg bisher aus.


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> nur schattenparker hier unterwegs...
> 
> 
> ........


----------



## luxaltera (18. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> nur schattenparker hier unterwegs...
> 
> 
> ich hab das gemacht. schau in mein album in den frx ordner, da findest du bilder. hält meine 110kg bisher aus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen was die Schraube zur Befestigung des Dämpfers am Rahmen für Maße hat? Eventuell sogar nen Link wo man die beziehen kann?

Gruss und Dank


----------



## simdiem (21. Juni 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was die Schraube zur Befestigung des Dämpfers am Rahmen für Maße hat? Eventuell sogar nen Link wo man die beziehen kann?
> 
> Gruss und Dank




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=237362&d=1347443637

Item Number 34: Axis Bolt ; Canyon Bestellnummer: A1017956

Bestellbar bei der Canyon Hotline. Eventuell bekommst du sie auch umsonst, wenn du sagst, dass die Alu sich nicht lösen ließ und die Innensechskantaufnahme versagt hat.

Gruß Simon


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Juni 2013)

Besten Dank!!!'


----------



## Martin11 (21. Juni 2013)

Habe eben mein neues torque flashzone bekommen. Was mich allerdings ein wenig ärgert ist, dass Canyon die falsche Federhärte montiert hat.  

Ich habe 85 Kilo fahrergwicht angegeben und mir die grüne Feder in die 40 einbauen lassen. 

Im Dämpfer ist allerdings eine 500er Feder drin mit der ich laut sag Monitor auf 20% komme.

Wieviel sag ist denn für das Canyon Fry flashzone  empfohlen?

Fahre hauptsächlich Strecken wie die Freeride in leogang. 

Ich Schätze mal 400

Der Spring calculator von canecreek sagt 350 was mir aber ein bisschen wenig erscheint


----------



## mssc (21. Juni 2013)

Steht schon in zig Beiträgen, dass Canyon beim Optitune nur die Gabel anpasst und die Federhärten beim Dämpfer nur von der Rahmengröße abhängen, egal welches Gewicht du angibst. Lass mich raten, du hast Größe L bestellt? 
Die Standard-Feder in der Gabel (bis 81kg) passt übrigens auch sehr gut bis ca. 90kg...


----------



## Martin11 (21. Juni 2013)

Also die blaue passt für mich überhaupt nicht. Hatte davor auch ne 40. 

Hm die Beiträge habe ich nicht gelesen. Trotzdem ärgerst mich. Jetzt muss ich nochmal ne Feder bestellen.


----------



## Thiel (21. Juni 2013)

Mess den Sag mal mit dem Zollstock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## admiralawesome (22. Juni 2013)

@mssc


> Die Standard-Feder in der Gabel (bis 81kg) passt übrigens auch sehr gut bis ca. 90kg...



Sehe ich genau so!  
Wiege mit voller Montur 88kg und da ist noch Luft!


----------



## FlorianDue (22. Juni 2013)

da ich gerade meinen "Downhill-LRS" verkauft habe ( Mavic 729) bin ich auf der Suche nach was neuem.
Gesetzt sind Hope Naben, bei allem anderen bin ich flexibel.
Hat jemand zufällig nen Bild von Spank Spike 35 in Chrom, die auf nem 2012er Raw FRX montiert sind?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Es ging ja auch nicht um wie schlimm meine Kettenstrebe aussieht sondern die Frage wurde gestellt ob der Werksseitige Kettenstrebenschutz was taugt, und ich sagte "Nein", weil er nur oben angebracht ist...die Kette aber auch von unten anschlägt.


Ja, richtig. Aber ich meinte ja, da das bei mir deutlich weniger schlimm aussieht, ist bei dir vermutlich irgendein anderes Glied in der Antriebs-Kette "schwach" - Schaltwerk, Kettenlänge, o. Ä. ... sprich, der Strebenschutz ist nicht die eigentliche Ursache, sondern nur Teil der Auswirkung  Ich würde da jedenfalls keinen Schlauch drum wickeln - die Zeiten sind (mMn) vorbei 




othu schrieb:


> nur schattenparker hier unterwegs...


 




CRxflo schrieb:


> da ich gerade meinen "Downhill-LRS" verkauft habe ( Mavic 729) bin ich auf der Suche nach was neuem.
> Gesetzt sind Hope Naben, bei allem anderen bin ich flexibel.
> Hat jemand zufällig nen Bild von Spank Spike 35 in Chrom, die auf nem 2012er Raw FRX montiert sind?


"Zufällig" ja  der_erce hat die auf seinem 2012er Speedzone drauf:





Ich find's absolut geil!  Rein vom technischen Aspekt her kann ich dich bei deiner Naben-Wahl nur bestätigen, das Verhältnis von Preis/Leistung/Gewicht ist bei Hope nahezu unschlagbar. Wenn man etwas sparen will, könnte man auch Novatec Naben nehmen, aber ich fahre in meinem ältesten LRS die beiden Hope Naben schon seit 6,5 bzw 5 Jahren und da sind noch die ersten Lager drin (und die laufen auch jetzt noch astrein) - was will man mehr?  Spike 35 Evo wären auch meine Wahl für den nächsten Park-LRS. Bei den Speichen würde ich je nach Vorlieben und Fahrstil bzw. deinem Gewicht Sapim Race/D-Light oder sogar D-Light/Laser nehmen.


----------



## ollum104 (22. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## FlorianDue (22. Juni 2013)

Danke, sieht ja gar nicht schlecht aus.
Gibt es noch Alternativen dazu, oder ist die Spank zur Zeit die Macht?
Soll halt nen Sorglos LRS werden, wie es der mit der Mavix 729 auch war.


----------



## othu (22. Juni 2013)

ich fahre auch die spank 35 evo und die hält mein elfengewicht (110kg), meine manchmal etwas "interessante" linienwahl und niedrigen luftdruck im tubeless. was will man (=ich) mehr?!


----------



## das_pat (22. Juni 2013)

Hey Jungs, ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Griffen, habt ihr einen Vorschlag für welche die etwas dicker sind als die Canyongriffe???

Danke euch!!!!!!!!


----------



## christophersch (22. Juni 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Griffen, habt ihr einen Vorschlag für welche die etwas dicker sind als die Canyongriffe???
> 
> Danke euch!!!!!!!!



ich fahre diese hier in Schwarz und bin begeistert: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42094

Super griffig, nicht so schnell abnutzbar und fantastisch ohne Handschuhe fahrbar (mache ich immer)...


----------



## das_pat (22. Juni 2013)

Sind die etwas dicker als die Canyon griffe? ich suche nach einer Lösung um meine ständig verkrampfenden Ringfinger und kleine Finger zu entlasten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (22. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre die ESI Chunky, sind so Silikonschaumdinger aus dem Leichtbau (für mich uninteressant), aber die einigen bei denen ich kaum eingeschlafene Finger habe. Guter Grip, sau bequem, eher dick, günstig, leider halten sie i.d.R. nur eine Saison.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2013)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Danke, sieht ja gar nicht schlecht aus.
> Gibt es noch Alternativen dazu, oder ist die Spank zur Zeit die Macht?
> Soll halt nen Sorglos LRS werden, wie es der mit der Mavix 729 auch war.


Also ich persönlich finde die für diesen Einsatzzweck weitestgehend konkurrenzlos. Schön breit (sogar einen Tick breiter als die 729), super stabil (ich würde sagen mindestens genau so stabil wie die 729), dabei völlig vertretbares Gewicht (60-70g leichter pro Stück als die 729), ohne Rimstrip tubeless-tauglich, vertretbarer Preis - das kann keine andere Felge, die mir so spontan einfällt. Es gibt natürlich auch noch günstigere (z. B. Nope Track Mack Evo) oder leichtere (z. B. ZTR Flow EX) Alternativen, aber die erfüllen alle mind. eine der aufgelisteten Eigenschaften nicht...




das_pat schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Griffen, habt ihr einen Vorschlag für welche die etwas dicker sind als die Canyongriffe???


Also ein Bisschen dicker sind z. B. die Griffe mit Label "thick" von Sunline. Ich hatte eine ganze Weile die Twisted Waffle (Bild) - gerade das entscheidende Bisschen dicker als Standard-Griffe, extrem griffig, innen eine leichte Verdickung (find ich ganz angenehm), aussen eine Integrierte Alu-Endkappe, günstiger Preis - top! Mittlerweile fahre ich allerdings nochmal eine Nummer dicker, in der Größenordnung gibt es z. B. die Lizard Skins Northshore, ich habe die mit 3/4 Donut (Bild), oder die ODI Rogue. Letztere sind etwas weicher als die Northshore, haben dadurch nochmal etwas mehr Dämpfung für die Hände und sind auch nochmal griffiger. Die gibts allerdings nicht mit Donut oder erhöhtem inneren Rand (wie geschrieben, ich mag das), aber dennoch werde ich demnächst am FRX von den Northshore auf die Rogue wechseln, die sind einfach nochmal etwas angenehmer an der Hand - ich fahre die schon seit Jahren am Hardtail und da liebe ich sie echt. Halten auch sehr lange, VIEL länger als Sunline oder Standard-Lockons.


----------



## das_pat (22. Juni 2013)

die sunline thick werdens die sind schick, aber ist da die "dünnere" variante etwas dicker als standart-canyon? weil die dicke variante fährt n spezl und das ist dann doch etwas zu viel für mich...

Die Shops könnten echt mal mehr als 0815 Beschreibungen machen...


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. Juni 2013)

spricht was gegen die ergon ga1 evo?


----------



## jedy (22. Juni 2013)

ich fahr die ga1 evo an beiden rädern und bin super zufrieden. ist letztlich aber geschmackssache. es gibt leute denen sie zu hart sind. ich bin auch schon den vorgänger ein paar jahre gefahren und komme super damit klar. außerdem sind die aktuellen verhältnismäßig leicht mit 115 gramm.


----------



## das_pat (22. Juni 2013)

da die sunline echt nicht zu bekommen sind habe ich mir die Race Face Strafe bestellt, bin mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (22. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht es mit den griffen aus?http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=categorie&cat=53&x9d86d=ogibkrgrcpme9cpbr1527rv7s5


----------



## das_pat (22. Juni 2013)

klingt auch nicht schlecht!!! Danke dir!!!


----------



## der_erce (24. Juni 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, richtig. Aber ich meinte ja, da das bei mir deutlich weniger schlimm aussieht, ist bei dir vermutlich irgendein anderes Glied in der Antriebs-Kette "schwach" - Schaltwerk, Kettenlänge, o. Ä. ... sprich, der Strebenschutz ist nicht die eigentliche Ursache, sondern nur Teil der Auswirkung  Ich würde da jedenfalls keinen Schlauch drum wickeln - die Zeiten sind (mMn) vorbei



Hmm... berechtigter Punkt. Da hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht. Das muß ich mir mal ansehen.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> "Zufällig" ja  der_erce hat die auf seinem 2012er Speedzone drauf:
> 
> Ich find's absolut geil!  Rein vom technischen Aspekt her kann ich dich bei deiner Naben-Wahl nur bestätigen, das Verhältnis von Preis/Leistung/Gewicht ist bei Hope nahezu unschlagbar. Wenn man etwas sparen will, könnte man auch Novatec Naben nehmen, aber ich fahre in meinem ältesten LRS die beiden Hope Naben schon seit 6,5 bzw 5 Jahren und da sind noch die ersten Lager drin (und die laufen auch jetzt noch astrein) - was will man mehr?  Spike 35 Evo wären auch meine Wahl für den nächsten Park-LRS. Bei den Speichen würde ich je nach Vorlieben und Fahrstil bzw. deinem Gewicht Sapim Race/D-Light oder sogar D-Light/Laser nehmen.



 

Ich bin von Spank generell bisher nicht enttäuscht worden. Ich fahr jetzt gut und gerne 2 - 3 Jahre die Subrosa an meinem Enduro und seit dieser Saison die EVO AL 35 und die sind klasse. Optisch wie auch technisch. Preis und Leistung passt hier absolut überein.

zu der Griff-Frage @das_pat ich hab jetzt an meinen beiden Bikes die Spank Lock on. Ich behaupte die sind etwas Dicker als die Canyon. Sie scheinen nicht zu weich zu sein und ich hoffe dass sie mehr aushalten als meine REverse am Enduro. (das fahr ich häufiger als das FRX) Netter Nebeneffekt der Griffe: Man bekommt die KindShock REmote anstelle eines Klemmrings dran und kann diesen dann an zwischen Shifter/Trigger und Griff bekommen  
In der Anleitung von KS werden lediglich die ODI Griffe dafür aufgelistet.


----------



## freetourer (24. Juni 2013)

Ich spame hier mal kurz rum: 

Falls zufällig ein anderer Torque (FRX) - Besitzer auf einen Luftdämpfer umsteigen möchte habe ich gerade den passenden (inkl. Buchsen) Dämpfer aus dem aktuellen Dropzone im Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...arrel-air-dampfer-240x76-nagelneu-der-dampfer


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Juni 2013)

Da ich demnÃ¤chst wegen eines Bikewechsels auf 150er Naben umsteigen muss, werde ich wohl mal die Alex Supra 30 testen.
Sind halt top vom Gewicht und preislich auch interessant (48â¬).
Dazu kommen wieder Hope Naben.
Die dt240 sind mir definitiv zu teuer!


----------



## Marcy666 (24. Juni 2013)

So, ich habe es getan ...  






... den DHX Air verbannt und einen VIVID Air Tune m/m verbaut.

Gestern dann mal ein wenig auf dem Trail getestet:






Was soll ich sagen, ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Schon mit den 'Grundeinstellungen' die ich Zuhause vorgenommen habe fährt sich das FRX mit dem VIVID Air um Welten besser,
als ich es mit allem probieren und einstellen mit dem DHX Air jemals auch nur annähernd hinbekommen habe 

Kein durchsacken mehr im Federweg, super ansprechendes Heck und noch Reserven für die 'groben Dinger' 

Kann zwar keinen vergleich zu einem Coil Fahrwerk ziehen, doch für mich ist es nahe am Optimum.


----------



## User60311 (24. Juni 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> ...
> als ich es mit allem probieren und einstellen mit dem DHX Air jemals auch nur annähernd hinbekommen habe
> 
> Kein durchsacken mehr im Federweg, super ansprechendes Heck und noch Reserven für die 'groben Dinger'
> ...



hattest du auch mal die äußere Luftkammer für den mid-Stroke verkleinert (Plastik-Einlage) ??
Weil seit dem ich damit angefangen hab rumzuspielen, will ich keinen neuen Dämpfer mehr. (Fahre allerdings auch nur ein normales Torque, dass is ja bissle anders...)


----------



## Evil_Knievel (24. Juni 2013)

Jungs, ich hab mal ne Frage zu den Dämpfer Bushings:

Ich habe das FRX mit RS Kage-Dämpfer bestellt, jedoch sofort auf einen bereits vorhandenen Fox VAN gewechselt (Grund war nur die Federhärte). Im VAN habe ich neue 2013er Fox Bushings, diese neuen 5-teiligen. Trotzdem hatte ich direkt minimales Spiel zwischen Dämpfer und Wippe, welches sich jetzt nach ein paar Ausfahrten vergrößert hat. Wo liegt denn hier der Fehler? Passen diese Fox Bushings nicht am FRX? Oder ist evtl die Schraube/Bolzen bei mir im Durchmesser zu klein?

Wie ist das bei denen die direkt den Fox VAN dran hatten? Habt ihr auch leichtes Spiel? Was für Bushings sind bei Euch montiert?

Ich würde gerne "spielfrei" fahren, und freue mich über jeden Tipp


----------



## simdiem (24. Juni 2013)

Hatte den Van RC von Anfang an drinnen. Nach paar mal Bikepark war schon Spiel vorhanden. Waren ursprünglich die 2teiligen Fox Bushings drinnen. 

Hab schon von mehreren gehört dass sie im Auslieferungszustand Spiel hatten. 

Wenn du spielfrei fahren willst und ein noch geringeres Ansprechmoment haben willst, dann wechsel auf Huber Buchsen. http://huber-bushings.com/
Kaufen und glücklich werden!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Juni 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Kann zwar keinen vergleich zu einem Coil Fahrwerk ziehen, doch für mich ist es nahe am Optimum.



Sauber! Viel Spaß damit! =)

Du hast aber nicht zufällig eine Ahnung was sich an dem aktuellen Vivid Air (deinem) gegenüber dem vorherigen technisch verändert hat, oder?
Bei mir im 2013er Rockzone ist noch der Vorgänger verbaut worden.

Wie viel Druck fährst du bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (24. Juni 2013)

@ User60311:

Habe sehr viel hier im Forum und auch in anderen Foren gelesen um den DHX gescheit abzustimmen.
Auch das verkleinern der äußeren Luftkammer habe ich auch probiert (mehrmals mit verschiedenen Plastikstreifen),
es wurde zwar ein wenig besser aber nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit.

Ein Freund von mir hatte eine DHX Air im Torque Alpinist und war auch zufrieden damit.

Nur mit dem FRX scheint der DHX Air mal gar nicht zu harmonieren  



@ Sasse82:

schau mal hier, da müsste alles ersichtlich sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/03/08/rock-shox-praesentiert-neuen-vivid-air-und-coil-daempfer/


Ich wiege momentan 86kg im Adamskostüm 

Habe mal 200 PSI ausprobiert; komme damit auf nicht ganz 30% SAG (Skala am Vivid), und hatte damit gestern noch ein wenig Reserve gehabt. (Trackflip 203 Hi)

Auch Interessant fand ich diesen Artikel:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32


Es sind am Vivid noch die 'Fein-Einstellungen' zu machen, doch die muss ich mir jetzt halt noch 'erfahren'


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Juni 2013)

Den Artikel fand ich auch super, der hat mich ein deutliches Stück hin zum besseren Setup gebracht! 
Ich wiege ca. genau so viel, aber fahrfertig und fahre auch ca. 13,5 bar, habe es aber schon geschafft den Federweg nahezu vollständig auszunutzen. ;-)


Hmm, die Neuerungen klingen ja schon nicht schlecht, verdammt! 
Egal, jetzt wird erstmal der alte bis zum Abwinken herunter geritten. Bei der Fahrtechnik kann ich sicherlich aktuell noch mehr heraus holen als beim Fahrwerk.


----------



## Marcy666 (24. Juni 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Bei der Fahrtechnik kann ich sicherlich aktuell noch mehr heraus holen als beim Fahrwerk.



Das sehe ich genau so, wenn das Fahrwerk jetzt an die Grenzen kommt liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht am Dämpfer sondern am Fahrer


----------



## simdiem (24. Juni 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so, wenn das Fahrwerk jetzt an die Grenzen kommt liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht am Dämpfer sondern am Fahrer



Oder aber du fährst in Beerfelden


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Juni 2013)

Beerfelden hat nur Grenzen wenn man falsch landet ;-) 
Für Grenzen besser Alpen oder Wildbad.


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Juni 2013)

Neee, da könnte der Lack doch n Kratzer kriegen.


----------



## simdiem (24. Juni 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Neee, da könnte der Lack doch n Kratzer kriegen.



Ganz genau! Und Kratzer sind mal sowas von Bäähhh


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Juni 2013)

Ach komm, ich nehm das Schminckköfferchen mit, dann können wir sie hinterher wieder ausbessern. ;-)

Ist doch wie bei den Frauen, kommen sie ins Alter kriegen sie Falten!


----------



## Evil_Knievel (24. Juni 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn du spielfrei fahren willst und ein noch geringeres Ansprechmoment haben willst, dann wechsel auf Huber Buchsen. http://huber-bushings.com/
> Kaufen und glücklich werden!
> 
> Gruß Simon



Danke, werde ich mal ausprobierern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Juni 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Und Kratzer sind mal sowas von Bäähhh



Brauchst keine Angst haben Simon, da gibts auch ne Chicken Line.


----------



## simdiem (25. Juni 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Brauchst keine Angst haben Simon, da gibts auch ne Chicken Line.



Da kennt sich wohl einer aus


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich kenn die. Als Anfänger nicht so tragisch ;-)


----------



## das_pat (25. Juni 2013)

wenn der simdiem mal gescheit seinen federweg an die grenzen bringen will kann er gerne endlich mal meine einladung annehmen


----------



## FlorianDue (25. Juni 2013)

so, Huber Buchsen seit heut verbaut. Das Werkzeug dazu ist klasse.

Spank Spike 35 mit Hope Naben ist auch bestellt.
So langsam gefällt mir das FRX.

anbei ein Bild, damit es nicht so langweilig ist:


----------



## das_pat (26. Juni 2013)

die buchsen klingen nicht schlecht, welches maß muß ich ordern? ich mag meinen dämpfer nicht ausbauen um zu messen....

Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Juni 2013)

Der Herr Huber weiß das Maß wenn du Ihm sagst welches Rad und Dämpfer du hast. 

Mein 2012er FRX hat 8mm x 22,2mm


----------



## User60311 (26. Juni 2013)

Die Größe steht auch auf den originalen Canyon Buchsen drauf.


----------



## das_pat (26. Juni 2013)

als ob ich mir schon mal die buchsen genau angesehen hätte  ich hatte sie zwar schon mehrfach in der hand aber nie geschaut... Dann werd ich den herrn huber mal ne email schreiben
 danke euch


----------



## _andi_ (26. Juni 2013)

bei mir knackst das hauptschwingenlager (heisst das so? das direkt hinter dem tretlager). welche teile brauche ich von canyon, um das wieder fit zu machen?

und dann noch eine seltsame frage ... haltet mich net für blöde, aber weils halt knackst dacht ich mir, ich zieh das lager etwas fest (knapp 20 Nm, gegenüber kurbelseite) und da kam ein funken aus der schraube und roch dem entsprechend. ich habs mir echt net eingebildet und auch nicht wirklich fest gezogen. was könnt das gewesen sein?


----------



## Timebandit (26. Juni 2013)

Hi Andi!

Es gibt bezüglich dem Knacken einen eigenen fred. Siehe: Knacken am Torque

Hier werden diverse Lösungsansätze beschrieben. Ich wünsch Dir jetzt schonmal viel Glück!!!

Das mit dem Funken ist ja mal geil. Kanns allerdings nicht ganz glauben. ......egal was Du genommen hast, es war zu viel davon!!!


Greez,.....


----------



## Nico Laus (26. Juni 2013)

Da ist dem Lager die Sicherung durchgebrannt


----------



## _andi_ (26. Juni 2013)

jaja lacht nur, das sind echt funken raus und das teil sitzt nu bombenfest 
ka, ob ich noch was kaputtmach, wenn ich das mit gewalt abschraube.


----------



## Timebandit (26. Juni 2013)

Sorry!! Du weisst doch: Wer den Schaden hat,................
Hab ja schon selbst viel wegen genau diesem Prob am FRX rumgeschraubt. Aber gefunkt hats noch nie!! Und ich hab mich auch schon an die 20NM-Grenze getraut. 

Schraub das Dingen auf!! Aber benutz vernünftiges Werkzeug. Und geh mit Gefühl ran. Nicht, dass Du den Innensechskant rundnudelst. Dann haste nämlich ein bisschen Arbeit vor Dir.

Viel Erfolg!!

Greez,....


----------



## Martin11 (26. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder eine Frage zum SAG 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Genauigkeit des SAG-Monitors? 

Bei mir, ca 84 Kilogramm, zeigt der Monitor mit einer 350er Feder im Flashzone ca. 25 an. Das erscheint mir etwas zu wenig. Dachte eigentlich dass ich auf ca. 30+ komme. Im Stand voll durchgefedert schaffe ich es allerdings den Dämpfer auf den Puffer zu schlagen also fast 100%. Canecreek empfiehlt auch die 350er Feder. 


Mit der grünen Feder in der 40 komme ich nur auf 17,5% SAG. Gemessen in der Ebene. Muss wohl doch die blaue rein, obwohl die grüne für 84 Kilogramm empfohlen wird. 

Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen? Komme mit vollem Kampfgewicht wohl auf bis zu 86 Kilogramm.


----------



## honesaint (26. Juni 2013)

Das hatte ich bei mir letztens auch! Ich denke das war ein Stück Eloxal das abgesplittert ist. 



_andi_ schrieb:


> und dann noch eine seltsame frage ... haltet mich net für blöde, aber weils halt knackst dacht ich mir, ich zieh das lager etwas fest (knapp 20 Nm, gegenüber kurbelseite) und da kam ein funken aus der schraube und roch dem entsprechend. ich habs mir echt net eingebildet und auch nicht wirklich fest gezogen. was könnt das gewesen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (26. Juni 2013)

hol die achse raus sabber alles mit dünnem fett voll, sicherungslack (loctite blau) aufs gewinde und schraub das mit 20nm fest, wische das fett ab was rausquillt, lass am besten das rad 2 tage stehen das der lack greift und du hast ruhe, meins hat abartig geknackt und jetzt ist seit dem winter ruhe, hab das ganze bike zerlegt geputzt lager gefettet und zusammengebaut


----------



## Evil_Knievel (27. Juni 2013)

Martin11 schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Frage zum SAG
> 
> Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit der Genauigkeit des SAG-Monitors?
> 
> ...



Das Thema gibt mir bisher auch noch Rätsel auf. Ich wiege ca 75 kg und kriege bei 400er Feder und Fox Van laut SAG Anzeiger 20%. Nach einer Abfahrt steht der Zeiger immer bei 100%, auch wenn ich das Gefühl hatte kaum Federweg genutzt zu haben. Jedenfalls spüre ich nie einen harten Anschlag.
Oder liegt es an diesen Dropstop Gummis, dass man einfach nie einen Durchschlag spürt? Müsste man evtl mal ohne fahren, um das richtige Setup zu finden?
Dem SAG Anzeiger traue ich auch nicht. Ich habe im Verdacht, das der Zeiger bei jedem kleinen Einfedern ein Stückchen mitgenommen wird, und schliesslich bei 100 landet. Allerdings lässt sich das im Stand nicht reproduzieren. Ich denke ich werde mal die Methode mit Kabelbinder um die Kolbenstange probieren.


----------



## Nico Laus (27. Juni 2013)

Die SAG Anzeige passt bei mir ganz gut. Man muss darauf achten bei offener Druckstufe zu messen. Ich kann mir zwar nicht logisch erklären warum das so ist, aber bei meinem Van RC beeinflusst es definitiv den Sag. Mit ganz offener Druckstufe lässt sich die Federhärte ganz gut am Anzeiger einstellen.


----------



## mssc (27. Juni 2013)

Martin11 schrieb:


> Mit der grünen Feder in der 40 komme ich nur auf 17,5% SAG. Gemessen in der Ebene. Muss wohl doch die blaue rein, obwohl die grüne für 84 Kilogramm empfohlen wird.
> 
> Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen? Komme mit vollem Kampfgewicht wohl auf bis zu 86 Kilogramm.



*hüstel*



mssc schrieb:


> Die Standard-Feder in der Gabel (bis 81kg) passt übrigens auch sehr gut bis ca. 90kg...






Ich hatte im VanRC eine 450er Feder, bei ca. 90kg Kampfgewicht...
350er müsste dir eigentlich viel zu weich sein, aber am Besten einfach mal fahren, da merkt man eh gleich wenn die Feder nicht passt...


----------



## Flash_Gordon (27. Juni 2013)

Wichtig: Nicht die Federhärten von CC mit denen von FOX/RS vergleichen. Bei letzteren brauchst immer nen 50er mehr.
Wenns nicht so aufwendig wär, würde ich gerne mal die verschiedenen Federn auf unsere Federprüfmaschine setzen, um die realen Werte rauszumessen.

Und so kommts, daß ich mit 95kg eine 350er Feder im CCDB fahre und auf ca. 30% SAG komme.


----------



## psx0407 (27. Juni 2013)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Dem SAG Anzeiger traue ich auch nicht. Ich habe im Verdacht, das der Zeiger bei jedem kleinen Einfedern ein Stückchen mitgenommen wird, und schliesslich bei 100 landet.


ich habe den begründeten verdacht, dass die sag-anzeige bei mir beim ausfedern teilweise wieder "mitgenommen" wird und somit ein geringerer sag angezeigt wird als er tatsächlich ist.

psx0407


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Juni 2013)

Kann gut sein. Vor allem wenn sie dreckig ist kann es gut sein das die "klemmt".

Ich würd mich auf die Anzeige eh nicht verlassen.


----------



## ollum104 (27. Juni 2013)

SAG so messen, wie man ihn bisher immer gemessen hat und alles passt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Juni 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> sag so messen, wie man ihn bisher immer gemessen hat und alles passt.



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (27. Juni 2013)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Wichtig: Nicht die Federhärten von CC mit denen von FOX/RS vergleichen. Bei letzteren brauchst immer nen 50er mehr.
> Wenns nicht so aufwendig wär, würde ich gerne mal die verschiedenen Federn auf unsere Federprüfmaschine setzen, um die realen Werte rauszumessen.
> 
> Und so kommts, daß ich mit 95kg eine 350er Feder im CCDB fahre und auf ca. 30% SAG komme.



Meine 400er CC Feder war zu weich, die 500er Fox zu hart, die 450er Fox hat gepasst...


----------



## admiralawesome (27. Juni 2013)

@_andi_



> bei mir knackst das hauptschwingenlager (heisst das so? das direkt hinter dem tretlager). welche teile brauche ich von canyon, um das wieder fit zu machen?
> 
> und dann noch eine seltsame frage ... haltet mich net für blöde, aber weils halt knackst dacht ich mir, ich zieh das lager etwas fest (knapp 20 Nm, gegenüber kurbelseite) und da kam ein funken aus der schraube und roch dem entsprechend. ich habs mir echt net eingebildet und auch nicht wirklich fest gezogen. was könnt das gewesen sein?



Mir ist das mit dem Funken beim allerersten ausbau passiert.
Funken + lautes knacken + Gestank.

Habe mich nur nie getraut es den Leuten mit zu teilen. 
Aber jetzt weiß ich das ich nicht der einzige bin. 

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (27. Juni 2013)

verkantet - angezogen - lager in Schale gesprungen / gerutscht - funkenschlag .... Meine Theorie.


----------



## das_pat (27. Juni 2013)

schon mal drüber nachgedacht das da alles aus alu ist???


----------



## Timebandit (28. Juni 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> schon mal drüber nachgedacht das da alles aus alu ist???


----------



## der_erce (28. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte es wäre Carbon!  

Dass dort kein Zündplättchen zum erschrecken drin liegt ist kein Geheimnis. Im übrigen heißt Alu nicht automatisch "Keine Funken". Halt mal Alu in einen Schleifbock. Mit der entsprechenden Hitze und dem Abrieb geht das wohl sehr gut. 
Nichts desto trotz mag meine Theorie trotzdem etwas .... weit ...hergeholt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (28. Juni 2013)

Funken, Knarzen und Gestank kann ich auch jedem mal feststellen, wenn ich die Lagerschraube lösen will. Muss wohl Reibverschweißen sein.
Der Effekt tritt auch gleich nach dem Anziehen mit 12 Nm auf. Ich konnte ein Lösemoment von etwa 35 Nm samt den beschriebenen Erscheinungen feststellen.
Für das Gewinde wohl weniger ein Problem. Der Imbus verträgt das nur leider begrenzt.

Das Gleiche ist mir auch schon Zweimal am oberen Dämpferauge passiert. Da durfte ich die Schraube ausbohren. Eine dünne Kupferunterlegscheibe beseitigte das Problem. Funktioniert bis jetzt problemlos.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juni 2013)

Also wenn heute alles klappt, dann werde ich mich von meinem FRX Rahmen trennen.
Wenn ihr also jemanden kennen solltet, der einen haben mag, dann immer her mit den Mails 
Ist übrigens ein Raw Frame in L von 2012.


----------



## der_erce (28. Juni 2013)

Kein Bock mehr auf FRX?


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich schon. Ist und bleibt ein gutes Rad.
Aber ich habe bemerkt, dass ich doch mal gerne ein Demo fahren will.
Habe jetzt einen Rahmen den ich nachher abhole.
Mal sehen wie das wird.


----------



## der_erce (28. Juni 2013)

Demo is auch gut !


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juni 2013)

ich hoffe.
werde jetzt eins in L fahren.
hoffe das passt und ist nicht zu lang.
aber länge läuft ja.... 
bin mal eins in L probe gefahren und das ist schon ne ecke länger als mein frx.
ansonsten muss man halt wieder tauschen


----------



## ollum104 (28. Juni 2013)

Interessant... sobald mal ein paar Abfahrten drauf hast, wäre ich gern an einem Feedback interessiert. Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juni 2013)

Zu ein paar Abfahrten mit dem FRX kann ich dir Infos geben 
Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass du Abfahrten mit dem Demo meinst.
Werde hier einen kurzen Vergleich einstellen.


----------



## luxaltera (28. Juni 2013)

würde mich auch interessieren wie sich da die unterschiede anfühlen...


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Juni 2013)

Bist du das FRX bisher in M gefahren? Das Demo hat ja selbst in M schon den Reach eines FRX in L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juni 2013)

2012er FRX in L.
Das hat einen Reach von 415,8
Demo in M hat 430,0 und in L 447,0


----------



## luxaltera (28. Juni 2013)

ist doch geil, umso kürzer kann der Vorbau... ---> onoffcomponents


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juni 2013)

also ich finde das geht im Moment optisch nicht klar.
kommt dadurch ja auch alles wieder ne ecke höher, da der lenker ja noch über die einsteller an der gabel muss.
sieht einfach ******* aus. 
müssen mehr leute fahren damit man sich an den look gewöhnt 
aber ich fange nicht damit an


----------



## luxaltera (28. Juni 2013)

ich werds demnächst mal versuchen. Beim FRX geht reachmässig noch was bei mir und wenns da nicht passt dann am AM... hoch und kurz find ich gut... seltsam ausschaun tuts schon. aber alles gewöhnungssache


----------



## _andi_ (29. Juni 2013)

ich versuche grad die achse am hauptschingenlager rauszubekommen. mit sanfter gewalt komme ich da nicht weiter. ich das zufällig ein linksgewinde? laut dem pdf hier paar seiten früher sollte das ja nur mit 12-14nm festgezogen sein.


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Juni 2013)

Ist das die achse unten am tretlager?
Wenn ja, musst du der wohl nen ordentlichen schlag verpassen, denn canyon hat da am fett gespart.
Wenn du jetzt schon ne menge kilometer so gefahren bist, dann sitzt die einfach fest.
Wd40 drauf und dann mit dem gummihammer und ner passenden verlängerung draufkloppen


----------



## _andi_ (29. Juni 2013)

ja, die achse direkt am tretlager meine ich. joa bin sicher über 1000km schon gefahren damit. eher die linke oder rechte seite aufschrauben? oder beide gleichzeitig?


----------



## dia-mandt (29. Juni 2013)

Musst mal schauen. Eine seite ist kurz. Die muss raus. Und dann auf das lange stück kloppen.


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Juni 2013)

Falls jemand von euch einen passenden LRS fürs FRX sucht....
Ich habe einen abzugeben.
Hope pro II in silber, Sapim Race Speichen und schwarze Messing Nippel, mavic ex721.
Der LRS ist gebraucht, aber in top zusatnd.
Keine Dellen. Nur ein paar kratzer an den Felgen.
Bei Interesse....PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> die sunline thick werdens die sind schick, aber ist da die "dünnere" variante etwas dicker als standart-canyon? weil die dicke variante fährt n spezl und das ist dann doch etwas zu viel für mich...


Die Dünne Variante ist glaub ich auch schon etwas dicker, vor allem auch etwas weicher.
Habe auch schon gesehen, dass man die Sunline Griffe anscheinend nicht mehr bekommt, sehr schade! Zum Glück hab ich noch ein Paar 
Aber es gibt ja noch Alternativen... rein von den Bildern her sehen die geposteten Sixpack nicht wirklich dicker aus - kann auch täuschen!? Wie schon geschrieben: die ODI Rogue sind meiner Meinung nach die Macht! Wenn man es nicht ganz so weich und dick haben will, sollen die ODI Troy Lee auch sehr gut taugen, die bin ich aber noch nicht selbst gefahren, genne nur einige, die auf die schwören.
Die Ergon, die LordLinchpin erwähnt hat, finde ich absolut grässlich... VIEL zu hart und eine absolut komische Form - ich finde bei denen keine Position, wie ich die bequem greifen könnte 




Sasse82 schrieb:


> Neee, da könnte der Lack doch n Kratzer kriegen.


Bei dem Stichwort - mein Oberrohr sieht vom Entlangschrabben mit den Schützern schon ganz schön mitgenommen aus... etwa so wie bei meinem 2009er FR nach ~3 Jahren! Bei dem war der Lack wohl etwas stabiler... 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Da ich demnächst wegen eines Bikewechsels auf 150er Naben umsteigen muss, werde ich wohl mal die Alex Supra 30 testen.
> Sind halt top vom Gewicht und preislich auch interessant (48).


Die fahre ich jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren am Touren-LRS, ist eine sehr schöne und leichte Felge. Meine haben trotz "nur Touren-Einsatz" schon ein wenig gelitten... zwar alles noch weit in der Toleranz, nur kleinere Macken, aber für rein DH wäre mir die echt zu grenzwertig. Da würde ich eher zu einer Subrosa (hält am Heck meines FR-Hardtails trotz niedrigem Luftdruck bisher astrein) oder, wenn du bei Alexrims bleiben willst, einer Supra Comp oder Supra D greifen - meine Meinung. Wenn du selbst einspeichen und sauber zentrieren kannst (gerade bei so grenzwertig leichten Felgen EXTREM wichtig!) und es dir egal ist, nach 1 Saison 1-2 Felgen auszutauschen, dann probiers aus...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Aber ich habe bemerkt, dass ich doch mal gerne ein Demo fahren will.


Hast du bei den ersten beiden Worldcups nicht gesehen, dass das Demo totaler Mist ist? Völlig abgeschlagen gegen alle anderen...  
Nene... ist ein gutes Bike, je nachdem was man damit anstellen will. Ich bin nur kein Freund davon, weil es einerseits einfach "jeder" fährt (komischerweise auffallend viele Mongos in unserer Region ) und ein Kumpel von mir mir immer die Ohren voll sabbelt, wie ranzig mein "Versender-Haufen" doch gegen sein übermächtiges Götter-Demo ist  Da kann man auf Dauer nicht anders, als einen leichten Hass drauf zu kriegen - hat natürlich gar nix mit den technischen Eigenschaften zu tun


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Juli 2013)

Das sehe ich auch so.....fahren sehr viele.
Aber ich bins letztens gefahren und es ist einfach top.
Das mit den Supra 30 hab ich mir noch mal überlegt.
Wird jetzt wohl eher ein Lrs mit hope und ztr flow EX.
Ist als Gesamtpaket günstiger als mit der Supra 30.
Hope hoops halt 
Und knapp 1900gr ist auch ok.
Bin eh kein Felgenkiller.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juli 2013)

Ja, wie gesagt, ist durchaus kein schlechtes Bike. Ich denke, fÃ¼r mich wÃ¤re es nichts, aber ich finde es eh auch optisch nicht so toll (wobei da das neue schon VIEL besser ist als noch das alte).

Flow EX... der dia-mandt auf "breiten" Felgen, ich glaubs ja fast nicht  Ich bin mal gespannt, ob du den Unterschied (sind ja immerhin >4mm bei der Maulweite) nicht auch deutlich spÃ¼rst, gerade da du ja auch Reifen mit FR-Karkasse fÃ¤hrst...
Bei den Flow EX trifft das zwar Ã¤hnlich zu wie bei den Supra 30, ich denke die schenken sich in Sachen StabilitÃ¤t wenig, aber probiers einfach mal aus! Du bist ja eh viel in Willingen unterwegs, da hat man nicht so Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig viel Gefahr, sich die Felgen zu massakrieren  Und wenn du auch noch sauber fÃ¤hrst, kann der LRS durchaus sehr lange halten. Falls du die Gelegenheit hast, lass ihn auf homogene Speichenspannung Ã¼berprÃ¼fen, das ist essentiell fÃ¼r die Haltbarkeit bei leichten Felgen!
1900g und ~400â¬ (?) sind echt ok, das geht kaum billiger. Ich habe fÃ¼r die Einzelteile bei meinem LRS schon fast so viel bezahlt...! Ich bin allerdings dank anderer Speichen und Alu-Nippeln, was natÃ¼rlich beides auch teurer ist als DT Comp + Messing, bei knapp 1800g gelandet. Ich wÃ¼rde mittlerweile wohl zu den Subrosa greifen, die sind zwar 20-30g schwerer, aber dafÃ¼r 2mm breiter und TL-ready - das hast du ja bei den Flow EX auch.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Juli 2013)

Laufradsatz ist verkauft.
Ging weg wie geschnitten Brot 
Man könnte behaupten, Hope ist beliebt.


----------



## trigger666 (2. Juli 2013)

Was sagt Ihr dazu?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413065


----------



## ollum104 (2. Juli 2013)

So... nach  fünf Tagen in Folge schrubben in Saalbach und Leogang komm ich zu einem recht positiven Fazit. Das Torque lässt sich verdammt gut springen. Vom Vivid Air und der Boxxer WC bin ich recht angetan. Merk eigentlich recht wenig Unterschied zu meinem Coil Fahrwerk vom Scalp.
Als ich am neuen Roadgap von der X Line stand hab ich mir erst Sorgen gemacht, ob das ganze Air Zeug meine 105 kg aushält. Aber nach der Landung war ich voll begeistert. Sehr smooth und sicher. 

Man kann sagen: ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juli 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> So... nach  fünf Tagen in Folge schrubben in Saalbach und Leogang komm ich zu einem recht positiven Fazit. Das Torque lässt sich verdammt gut springen. Vom Vivid Air und der Boxxer WC bin ich recht angetan. Merk eigentlich recht wenig Unterschied zu meinem Coil Fahrwerk vom Scalp.
> Als ich am neuen Roadgap von der X Line stand hab ich mir erst Sorgen gemacht, ob das ganze Air Zeug meine 105 kg aushält. Aber nach der Landung war ich voll begeistert. Sehr smooth und sicher.
> 
> Man kann sagen: ich bin sehr zufrieden.



Ich kann bisher auch nichts negatives über die luftigen Komponenten an meinem Bike berichten! 
Ich freu mich schon so auf Saalbach Ende August!


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juli 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr dazu?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413065



Ich sag mal so, für mich ist das Design zumindest mal gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur die eine Perspektive, ich bin auf mehr und offizielle Bilder gespannt.


----------



## psx0407 (2. Juli 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr dazu?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413065


bin ich froh, dass ich ein 2012er frx habe. die werden ja von jahr zu jahr hässlicher.
in 2013 war's die lollipop-farbgebung, und das auf dem foto hier sieht aus, als hätte das unterrohr eine stauchung abbgekommen.

auf'n ersten blick gefällt es mir also gar nicht...   

psx0407


----------



## MonsterJoe (2. Juli 2013)

erinnert mich irgendwie an das yt ...


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juli 2013)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> erinnert mich irgendwie an das yt ...



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch für einen kurzen Augenblick. Dieser Knick im Unterrohr...


----------



## trigger666 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es bis jetzt auch nicht sehr gelungen. Wirkt irgendwie kopiert, allerdings komme ich nicht auf das Original. 

Es macht auf mich den Eindruck als hätte Canyon mit "Gewalt" versucht, die "Hängebauchschwein Optik ins" Torque zu quetschen.


----------



## Nduro (2. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es hat was. Man müsste es mal live sehen.
Aber, wird wohl das das neue Frx ?

Bin mal auf Detail Bilder gespannt.


----------



## User60311 (2. Juli 2013)

ich finds gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Sieht ja so aus, als wäre das Unterrohr vom Tretlager bis zur Wippe eher flach und breit, und danach bis zum Lenkkopf eher rund und schmal(er).

Die Sattelstützenverstärkung sieht mir noch sehr gebastelt aus, aber das war ja bei den Prototypen immer so.

Umso länger ich mir das Unterrohr angucke, umso eher denk ich an ne Abgasbirne vom Mofa


----------



## Evil_Knievel (3. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es sieht nach dem missglückten Versuch eines geschwungenen Unterrohrs à la Tues oder Demo aus.
Grundsätzlich spricht ja nichts gegen eine solche Rahmenform, aber dann sollten die übrigen Rohre dazu passen, und auch die Dimensionierung wirkt dafür zu filigran.

Ich bin froh dass ich ein 2013er habe! 
Hier mal meins, farblich etwas "deeskaliert"
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413492?in=set

Edit: Wie kriegt man die Bilder eigentlich direkt in den Post?


----------



## luxaltera (3. Juli 2013)

naja, schön ist anders. der knick sieht echt eher nach crash aus als nach feature. die farben gehn auch nicht... ich bin echt happy ein 2012er dropzone zu haben. Schwarz dunkelgrün ist ne coole mischung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2013)

@luxaltera ich hab von dir geträumt oO !!! Seeehr strange. Grünes Jersey, grüne Hosen, grüner Helm. Mit Elektro oder Benzinantrieb an deinem Bike bist an mir vorbeigesaust auf ner Landstraße!!! Das musste jetzt raus


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Man könnte behaupten, Hope ist beliebt.


Zurecht!  Ich würde vermutlich auch bei beliebig großem Budget keine anderen Naben á la Chris King oder Tune und Konsorten kaufen, weil die einfach nichts besser können und nur evtl. ein paar vernachlässigbare Gramm leichter sind. Die feinere Verzahnung des Freilaufs (wie bspw. bei DT) habe ich bisher auch nie vermisst. Ein Satz orangene Acros Naben zum rawrange FRX wäre da bei mir wohl mit die einzige denkbare Ausnahme 




trigger666 schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr dazu?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413065


Also OPTISCH gefällt mir mein 2012er auch besser - einfach weil es "straighter"/"cleaner" aussieht und weil ich das klassische Sitzrohr-Gusset so sehr mag. Davon ab scheint sich ja nichts optisch auffälliges verändert zu haben. Das Decal-Design ist eh relativ, da es nicht unbedingt final sein muss und in anderen Farben eh wieder völlig anders wirken würde.
Generell finde ich es aber sehr oberflächlich, die Änderungen vom 12/13er zu diesem Proto *rein* optisch zu bewerten. Vor allem sind die ganzen Mutmaßungen, dass man irgendeine bestimmte optische Komponente in das Konzept des FRX quetschen will oder irgendeine Optik "kopiert" hat (Tues, Demo, wasweißich...) meiner Meinung nach Unsinn. Das meine ich jetzt nicht mal so sehr auf die Beiträge hier bezogen (nicht dass  @Evil_Knievel oder  @trigger666 mir das noch übel nehmen ), viel mehr auf die Kommentare im Fotoalbum und bei Facebook, da ist mir echt das Kotzen gekommen. Bedenkt einfach mal, wer seit einer Weile bei Canyon die Finger in der Entwicklung mit drin hat... und dann überlegt euch mal, ob ihr von dieser Person (studierter Ingenieur und maßgeblocher Entwickler der "Forward Geometry" von Mondraker) erwartet, dass er am FRX lediglich das Styling überarbeiten würde... ich vermute, dann wird euch selbst auffallen, dass solche Unterstellungen sehr unwahrscheinlich erscheinen  Dass man die Optik dann trotzdem immernoch doof finden kann, ist klar 
Wenn man einfach mal kurz genau hinschaut und überlegt, wird man feststellen, dass die untere Lagerung der Wippe nicht mehr "im" Unterrohr sitzt, sondern AUF das Unterrohr verlagert wurde. Das hat mit 100%iger Sicherheit irgendeine technische Bewandnis... entweder ist die Krafteinleitung ins Unterrohr so besser oder irgendwas an der Abstützung der Drehachse wurde optimiert oder vielleicht hat man so auch einfach nur Gewicht sparen können - wer weiß!? Um die Kinematik des Hinterbaus nach dieser Maßnahme nicht zu verändern (und es sieht für mich sehr danach aus, das diese gleich geblieben ist oder höchstens minimalst verändert wurde), MUSS ja irgendwas am Unterrohr passieren. Man könnte es irgendwie aufwändig durch die Hydro-Quetsche jagen, dann würde das FRX am Ende vermutlich genau so scheizze aussehen wie das Strive  oder man geht einfach den direktesten Weg und nimmt nur die minnimalstnötige Änderung vor -> ein leichter Knick im Rohr, so wie es aussieht einhehgehend mit einer Belastungsoptimierung des Rohrquerschnitts. Oder vielleicht ist es ganz anders und durch die Änderung wurde eben genau die Kinematik des Hinterbaus verändert? We'll see...

Wie groß/klein ist der Herr Bender eigentlich? Denn entweder ist das Bike ECHT klein oder das Oberrohr ist weiter heruntergezogen als vorher und evtl. das Sitzrohr kürzer geworden oder aber das sind 650B Laufräder, was wir da sehen...! Würde mich jedenfalls nicht wundern, wenn Canyon auch in diese Richtung hin testen würde, wenn man sich anschaut, dass 26" in den 2014er Programmen vieler Hersteller extrem rückläufig ist  

Auf jeden Fall ist bei dem Proto mein neuer Lenker montiert, wenn ich das richtig sehe  Nur habe ich ihn SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH in schwarz, denn da bin ich (ganz wie  @Evil_Knievel) eher ein Freund der farblichen "Deeskalation"  Ich habe sogar den Lenker selbst ein wenig deeskaliert... ich werde später oder die Tage mal Fotos posten, bin im Moment noch unterwegs.




der_erce schrieb:


> @luxaltera ich hab von dir geträumt oO !!!


Bitte keine weiteren Infos, von was/wem du träumst!!


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2013)

Mehr gabs auch nicht. DAs war schon ausreichend, dass ich am morgen mich tatsächlich selbst gefragt hab, ob ich noch alle Nadeln an der Tanne hab!


----------



## christophersch (4. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Um die Kinematik des Hinterbaus nach dieser Maßnahme nicht zu verändern (und es sieht für mich sehr danach aus, das diese gleich geblieben ist oder höchstens minimalst verändert wurde),



Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Hauptlager auch verschoben wurde. Es sitzt nun höher und weiter vorne. Quasi über dem Tretlager.

Somit ist wohl auch die Raderhebungskurve Downhill-Orientierter und mehr auf Schläge von vorne ausgerichtet. Um trotzdem nicht den Schwerpunkt anzuheben, könnte ich mir vorstellen, ist es nötig gewesen Dämpfer und Unterrohr tiefer zu setzten. Der Schwerpunkt war beim Frx ja nie wirklich niedrig.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Hauptlager auch verschoben wurde. Es sitzt nun höher und weiter vorne. Quasi über dem Tretlager.


Stimmt!! Ist mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen. Könnte in der Tat die Raderhebungskurve sozusagen leicht "nach hinten kippen", wenn man es sich bildlich vorstellt. Würde zur weiteren DH-Optimierung passen, mit der ich durch F. B. fest gerechnet habe...


----------



## mazola01 (4. Juli 2013)

Finds geil! Da ich eh wieder mehr dh orientiert bin passt mir das. 
Mein 2012 er muss vermutlich dem 2014 er weichen

EDIT: Hat mal jemand das Original Hinterrad (Sun Ringle Nabe) frisch gelagert.
Glaub ich hab mir in Saalbach die Lager zerschossen 

Vielleicht hat jemand ne Demontieranleitung oder ähnliches...

Danke


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Juli 2013)

Falls ihr jemanden kennen solltet, der ein 2012er Raw FRX haben möchte (rahmen, steuersatz und huberbuchsen für Fox), dürft ihr mir gerne eine PN schicken


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand das Original Hinterrad (Sun Ringle Nabe) frisch gelagert.
> Glaub ich hab mir in Saalbach die Lager zerschossen
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand ne Demontieranleitung oder ähnliches...


X-12 Achse mit 5mm Innensechskan-Schlüssel öffnen, Achse herausziehen, Rad ausbauen, Reifen und Schlauch demontieren, Laufrad in die Tonne werfen - fertig!   (sorry, musste sein )
Also im Ernst: Die Naben heißen "Demon", vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Man braucht aber wohl irgendein Spezialwerkzeug, um alle Lager raus zu kriegen - und dann musst du immer noch erstmal neue Lager irgenwoher kriegen...! Entweder du findest einen kompetenten Händler, der dir das machen kann, oder du schickst das Laufrad zu Canyon (vorher mal anfragen) bzw. fragst, wohin die das zur Reparatur einschicken würden, oder du kloppst das Laufrad (oder zumindest die Nabe) echt in die Tonne - wenn das finanziell irgendwie machbar ist, kann ich dir dazu nur raten...!
EDIT: hier hat einer das gleiche Problem, bezeichnenderweise endet es damit, dass die Nabe durch eine Hope Pro 2 ersetzt wurde...

@ dia-mandt: Ich denke mal, das sollte gut weg gehen. Die Farbkombi bzw. generell RAW ist der Hammer und 2013 nicht mehr im Programm.
Und nein: ich kenne zufällig niemanden, der gerade eins sucht  (ich frage aber mal rum...)


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Juli 2013)

Ist Größe L...hatte ich vergessen.
Und wechselt für nen fairen Kurs den Besitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (4. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> X-12 Achse mit 5mm Innensechskan-Schlüssel öffnen, Achse herausziehen, Rad ausbauen, Reifen und Schlauch demontieren, Laufrad in die Tonne werfen - fertig!   (sorry, musste sein )
> Also im Ernst: Die Naben heißen "Demon", vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Man braucht aber wohl irgendein Spezialwerkzeug, um alle Lager raus zu kriegen - und dann musst du immer noch erstmal neue Lager irgenwoher kriegen...! Entweder du findest einen kompetenten Händler, der dir das machen kann, oder du schickst das Laufrad zu Canyon (vorher mal anfragen) bzw. fragst, wohin die das zur Reparatur einschicken würden, oder du kloppst das Laufrad (oder zumindest die Nabe) echt in die Tonne - wenn das finanziell irgendwie machbar ist, kann ich dir dazu nur raten...!
> EDIT: hier hat einer das gleiche Problem, bezeichnenderweise endet es damit, dass die Nabe durch eine Hope Pro 2 ersetzt wurde...
> 
> ...



Gracias! Ich wollt's nur noch dieses Jahr fahren... Glaub Ich lass es vorerst so. Funkt ja noch. Lager sind kein Problem... Übers Geschäft komm ich da gut ran... Mal schauen  dankscheee


----------



## luxaltera (4. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @luxaltera ich hab von dir geträumt oO !!! Seeehr strange. Grünes Jersey, grüne Hosen, grüner Helm. Mit Elektro oder Benzinantrieb an deinem Bike bist an mir vorbeigesaust auf ner Landstraße!!! Das musste jetzt raus





mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein hahaha


----------



## frieda_6669 (5. Juli 2013)

War jmd von euch schon mal in Innsbruck auf dem Nordkette Singletrail? 
Wie waren eure Eindrücke?


----------



## Timebandit (5. Juli 2013)

Steil! Verdammt steil isses dort. Alles in Allem fand ichs sehr technisch, aber auch sehr geil. Brauchte ein paar Abfahrten um den Flow der Strecke auch geniessen zu können. Aber die ganze Region und auch Innsbruck selbst lohnt auf jeden Fall.

Greez,....


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juli 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> War jmd von euch schon mal in Innsbruck auf dem Nordkette Singletrail?
> Wie waren eure Eindrücke?


Mein erster Gedanke: "da schau her, das ist mal ein Bikeparktrail der sich so anfühlt wie die Wanderwege auf den alpinen Touren!"

Also: steil, hohe Stufen, anspruchsvoll, anstrengend.


----------



## _andi_ (5. Juli 2013)

erledigt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (6. Juli 2013)

ich überlege gerade, mein torque frx speedzone 2012 in L jetzt doch zu verkaufen. ich benutze es tatsächlich so gut wie nie. mein enduro ist so potent, da ist das torque eigentlich überflüssig.
geh jetzt erstmal ne woche surfen, aber ich denke, da wird nicht mehr groß überlegt.
einfach melden, falls jemand interesse hat, oder jemand kennt, der jemand kennt...
das rad ist etwas umgebaut und vom orange befreit, somit ein absolutes einzelstück. 
werde es, wenn ich zurück bin, in den bikemarkt stellen.


----------



## FlorianDue (6. Juli 2013)

Gestern den neuen LRS bekommen.
Spike 35 auf Hope Naben.
Ist zwar nicht meine Wunschfarbe gewesen, aber der Preis war verlockend


----------



## das_pat (6. Juli 2013)

naja wenn du orange noch gegen blau tauscht  wirds ja richtig stimmig


----------



## das_pat (6. Juli 2013)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr dazu?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413065




schaut merkwürdig aus, ich schätze mal das ist ein s-rahmen, bin gespannt wie sich das frx weiter entwickelt, ich mag mein 2012er wegen den geraden rohren, aber mal schaun was draus wird!!! ein schlechteres bike wirds auf alle fälle nicht werden, soviel vertrauen hab ich da in canyon!


----------



## mssc (6. Juli 2013)

In real siehts echt gut aus...


----------



## simdiem (6. Juli 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> In real siehts echt gut aus...



Oha!! Geile Maschine. Das sieht echt gut aus. Hmmm vielleicht 2014 doch ein reiner Downhiller mit Doppelbrücke und so  

Auch interessant. Es heißt dann nicht mehr FRX sondern DHX. 

Tipp: mssc hat in seinem Album noch mehrere Detailaufnahmen! Danke


----------



## mazola01 (6. Juli 2013)

Sauber! Finds Top... Mal gespannt wie die Serie wird


----------



## das_pat (6. Juli 2013)

hey auf den bildern schauts ja echt geil aus, boar bitte raus aus meinem kopf!!! ich wollt mir doch 2014 ein schickes 160mm enduro gÃ¶nnen!!! bin eh mal gespannt was die canyon-jungs an 650b enduros zaubern, ich bin die tage mal ein rotwild R.E1 FS 650B bei nem bekannten gefahren der verkauft die bikes, es gibt echt nichts geileres als 160mm und die grÃ¶Ãeren laufrÃ¤der! klar im park logischerweise weniger aber als trailbike wahnsinn!!! nur mit 4999â¬ leider nicht meine preisklasse 


Das DHX ist sogar das von Thomas Genon...


----------



## User60311 (7. Juli 2013)

Torque DHX = Doppelbrücke 200/200
Torque FRX = SingleCrown 180/200
Torque FR = 180/180

????  

So würd mir die Staffelung gefallen


----------



## Sasse82 (7. Juli 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Oha!! Geile Maschine. Das sieht echt gut aus. Hmmm vielleicht 2014 doch ein reiner Downhiller mit Doppelbrücke und so



Na, wirst endlich langsam weich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (7. Juli 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Torque DHX = Doppelbrücke 200/200
> Torque FRX = SingleCrown 180/200
> Torque FR = 180/180
> 
> ...



Hä? Für was fr und frx? Trackflip macht's doch möglich....


----------



## Nill (8. Juli 2013)

und ick fahre: 185/170 ^^

Der Trackflip ist schon ne super Sache! Doch ein "kurzes" Sitzrohr bei größe L wäre super am neuen DH Hoble


----------



## der_erce (8. Juli 2013)

Bin gespannt ob es Framesets geben wird.


----------



## das_pat (8. Juli 2013)

bisher gab es das doch immer, warum nicht auch da?


----------



## simdiem (8. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Na, wirst endlich langsam weich?



Nö  

Bisher, alles Top!


----------



## der_erce (8. Juli 2013)

2013 gabs doch gar keine Framesets


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Juli 2013)

Formen und Design gefallen mir auch. Aber sagt mal, sehen die Kettenstreben für euch auch länger aus als bisher? Das wäre schon ein bisschen schade. Superflacher Lenkwinkel + lange Kettenstreben macht das Bike für uns Normalos dann doch etwas zu träge.


----------



## User60311 (8. Juli 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hä? Für was fr und frx? Trackflip macht's doch möglich....



Ich will kein FreeRideBike mit Doppelbrücke. 
Is mir da nur im Weg. Und schwer noch dazu.
Deswegen DHX mit Doppelbrücke für DH
dann das FRX mit SingleCrown als Freeride- und Park-Sau
und halt das "kleine" normale FR, eben noch en ticken leichter.

Ich fand die FRX mit SingleCrown ziemlich genial !
War kurz davor mit dieses Jahr noch eins zu kaufen.
Das 2014er DHX gefällt mir vom Rahmen schon ziemlich gut ! Nur eben ne Doppelbrücke mag ich nich haben. Deswegen noch die Sparte FRX mit SingleCrown. Gabs ja im Prinzip bis dato auch schon, nur das man dem FRX mit Doppelbrücke irgendwie den richtigen Downhiller nicht aufgebrannt bekommen hat.


----------



## mazola01 (8. Juli 2013)

Richtig! Alles andere gibts schon... Jetzt müssen die nen echtes dh bike bringen.
Ich finde mein frx auch Top.... Nur, in wildbad (dh) bin ich schon eingeschränkt bzw. Fahr ich nicht mit dem frx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (8. Juli 2013)

In Wildbad schränken mich mit dem FRX bisher noch meine Fahrkünste ein. ;-)


----------



## Biedi (10. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute ich weis nicht ob es hier reinpasst aber ich schreib halt mal 

Zur Zeit fahr ich ein Nerve AM 2010. Ich war am Wochenende zum erstenmal im Bikepark Beerfelden, hat richtig Bock gemacht. Aber irgendwie hat mir mein Nerve schon leid getan das es so gequält worden ist
Nun will ich mir ein FRX holen, weis aber nicht welches? Wo sind die Unterschiede zwischen Play- und Whipzone? DC und SC, andere Übersetztung und exlir5/7?. Zu welchem würdet ihr raten? Und welcher Dämpfer, Fox oder RS?

Dankeschön


----------



## Evil_Knievel (10. Juli 2013)

Die wichtigsten Unterschiede hast Du ja schon genannt, dazu kommt noch die Zee Schaltung beim DZ. 

Wenn Du Dein Nerve behältst, würde ich mir das Whipzone als reines DH/Parkbike holen. Gerade als Neuling gibt viel Federweg Dir Sicherheit. Und solange Du keine X-Ups springst, ist die DC Gabel auch kein Hindernis! Da würde ich eher die Steifigkeit und ein ausgewogenes 200 mm Fahrwerk als Vorteil sehen.

Wenn Du aber nur ein Bike für alles suchst, solltest Du natürlich über ein FRX mit SC oder sogar über ein Torque EX nachdenken.


----------



## das_pat (10. Juli 2013)

es kommt halt echt drauf an was du mit dem bike machen möchtest, mir würde z.b. ne dc gar nicht taugen weil ich eher flowige trails mag und auch gerne mal abseits vom bikepark unterwegs bin, ich mag z.b. auch kein reines dh geblocker... und wenns wirklich mal not tut dann verkaufst halt die sc und holst dir eine dc... also denk lieber erstmal darüber nach was du fahren magst und hole dir dann dein bike nach deinen vorstellungen

nebenbei das frx mit 180mm und steilem lenkwinkel ist super agil und geht super gut ab, aber das mußt du entscheiden!

gruß


----------



## mazola01 (10. Juli 2013)

Rockzone 2012  hätte da eins


----------



## Biedi (10. Juli 2013)

Also mein Nerve AM möchte ich aufjedenfall vorerst noch behalten, das wird vielleicht in 2 jahren oder so gegen ein Strive oder ähnliches getautscht.

Das FRX wird vermutlich hauptsächlich im Bikepark bewegt, warscheinlich kommt es aber auch mal auf dem Hometrail zum Einsatz(wenn ich den Berg hoch komme ),kann ich am Whipzone die gleiche Übersetzung dann fahren wie am Playzone?
Im Bikepark mag ich es auch eher Flowig wie z.b die Rote Strecke in Beerfelden.Aber die Schwarzen sind auch ganz gut. Ist da eine DC eher von Nachteil?
Aber ob ich richtiges DH geblocker mag, weis ich ja noch nicht 

Gibt es hier jemand aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe mit einem FRX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (10. Juli 2013)

Ich sehe das ganz genauso wie   @das_pat

zum EX:
Ein Torque EX würde ich aufgrund der Knackproblematik auf allerkeinsten empfehlen oder in Erwägung ziehen!



Biedi schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemand aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe mit einem FRX?



Ich, Heilbronn. Nah genug?


----------



## Evil_Knievel (10. Juli 2013)

Biedi schrieb:


> Also mein Nerve AM möchte ich aufjedenfall vorerst noch behalten, ...
> 
> Das FRX wird vermutlich hauptsächlich im Bikepark bewegt...



Ich würde sagen das spricht fürs Whipzone. Kassette kannst Du natürlich theoretisch noch ändern wenn Du das brauchst.
Meiner Erfahrung nach, wenn man erst mal mit Bikepark angefangen hat und Spaß dran hat, will man mit der Zeit immer mehr, und irgendwann will man nen Downhiller. Warum also nicht direkt?




simdiem schrieb:


> zum EX:
> Ein Torque EX würde ich aufgrund der Knackproblematik auf allerkeinsten empfehlen oder in Erwägung ziehen!


Klar, das FRX ist da sorgloser, wäre halt ein Kompromiss für bessere Tourentauglichkeit bei nur einem Bike gewesen.


----------



## Biedi (10. Juli 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich, Heilbronn. Nah genug?


 
Ich behalte mir das mal im Hinterkopf, ich würde gerne mal eins mit DC fahren.

Und was empfehlt ihr, Fox oder RS Dämpfer?


----------



## Sasse82 (10. Juli 2013)

Ein FRX mit DC gäbe es in Ludwigsburg.


----------



## das_pat (10. Juli 2013)

laut dem was ich gelesen habe und den leuten die den fox dämpfer gegen den rs getauchst haben... soll angeblich der rs besser sein... ich gebe aber keine garantie das es auch so ist, nur ist es etwas auffällig... ich warte bis der 2014er dbair draußen ist, dann klatsch ich mir den rein


----------



## das_pat (10. Juli 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganz genauso wie   @das_pat
> 
> zum EX:
> Ein Torque EX würde ich aufgrund der Knackproblematik auf allerkeinsten empfehlen oder in Erwägung ziehen



Das sehe ich nicht so... ich hab einige Leute die das EX bei den Endurorennen einsetzen, das einzige Geheimnis liegt daran die Achse unten Tretlager/Kettenstrebe mit übermäßig viel Fett einzusetzen und die Schraube mit Loctite-Blau zu sichern  keiner hat auch nur irgendein Knacken... Hatte das bei meinem FRX auch, gleiches Problem - gleiche Lösung


----------



## Sasse82 (10. Juli 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so... ich hab einige Leute die das EX bei den Endurorennen einsetzen, das einzige Geheimnis liegt daran die Achse unten Tretlager/Kettenstrebe mit übermäßig viel Fett einzusetzen und die Schraube mit Loctite-Blau zu sichern  keiner hat auch nur irgendein Knacken... Hatte das bei meinem FRX auch, gleiches Problem - gleiche Lösung



Ich denke das gleiche Problem habe ich an meinem FRX auch.
Ich werde das zusammen mit Simon nach seinen Prüfungen in Angriff nehmen, gelle? ;-)


----------



## das_pat (10. Juli 2013)

kurbel runter, achse raus.... der rest wie eben beschrieben, ist in 20min gemacht wenn du dir viiiiieeeeel Zeit läßt.... das schaffst auch alleine


----------



## simdiem (10. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das nur das einzige Problem ist, das das Knacksen am EX auslöst. Wenn man den dazugehörigen Thread ansieht und ließt wie die Jungs daran rumdoktoren und was sie alles probieren... 

2012 knacksende Rohrverbindungen
2013 Hauptschwingenlager

Ist ein gutes Bike, wenn du eins erwischt das nicht knackst. Nur auf den Zufall würde ich nicht setzen.


----------



## Nduro (10. Juli 2013)

Mal eine Frage an die Schrauber unter euch.
Ich fahre das Tourque Frx Rockzone von 2012. Verbaut ist die original Race Face Kurbel.
Da mein Innenlager nun Spiel hat muss ich die Kurbel abziehen. Leider habe ich mit dem System keine Erfahrung. Benötige ich zum Ausbau einen speziellen kurbelabzieher, oder lößt man die Kurbel mit dem Imbusschlüssel.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (10. Juli 2013)

Welche Kurbel ist denn verbaut? Chester?

http://www.raceface.com/comp/inst/Ride.AM.Cranks.web.pdf

Auf der RF HP ist zu jeder Kurbel das Installation-Manual...


----------



## Nduro (10. Juli 2013)

Ja ist die Chester. Werde mir das Manual durchlesen. Danke für den link.


----------



## Jogi (10. Juli 2013)

Biedi schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es hier jemand aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe mit einem FRX?



In Angelbachtal gibts eins, wahlweise mit SC oder DC


----------



## Biedi (11. Juli 2013)

Das mit der DC kann ich mir ja ungefähr vorstellen, das wenn ich bei meinem Neve den Lenker eindrehe und schaue wann die Gabelholme unten den Rahmen berühren würde, kommt das ungefähr hin ?

Ich bin ca.1,64m und hab ne SL von 73cm, da ist rahmengröße S warscheinlich am besten oder?


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Juli 2013)

kommt auf die DC an.
ne 40er z.b. hat mehr lenkeinschlag als ne boxxer, da sie breiter baut.
das merkt man im bikepark aber nicht oder auf ner local dh strecke.
da hat man diese kurvenradien eh nicht.
ich würde für dh immer ne DC nehmen.
ist einfach direkter vom lenkverhalten her.


----------



## psx0407 (11. Juli 2013)

psx0407 mit frx 2012 speedzone custom am 13.07. ab 1200 in spicak.
jemand von euch auch dort?

psx0407


----------



## User60311 (11. Juli 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das nur das einzige Problem ist, das das Knacksen am EX auslöst. Wenn man den dazugehörigen Thread ansieht und ließt wie die Jungs daran rumdoktoren und was sie alles probieren...
> 
> 2012 knacksende Rohrverbindungen
> 2013 Hauptschwingenlager
> ...



das sind dann aber auch die 2-3 ExtremFälle....

Ich hatte am Anfang auch en Knacken, dass bei viel Drehmoment aufem Pedal irgendwo herkam. Wo es genau her kam, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Doch nach den ersten Schrauben nachziehen, hier und da mal bissle mehr Fett, den Rahmen innen mal mit WD40 (oder sowas aussprühen), quasie halt die 1. richtige Inspektion.... und das Knacken war bei mir weg.

Bis jetzt nach 8000km, wo ich endlich mal ne neue Kette und Kassette aufgezogen hab, kommt es selten und leise ab und an mal wieder. Aber so wie der Freilaufkörper aussieht (die berühmten Laufspruren die irgendwie alle SunRingle Freiläufe haben, besonders die mit Hammerschmidt), könnte das auch gut daher kommen ....

Mir isses auf jedenfall Wuarst, ich fahr zu 95% eh mit Mugge aufen Ohrn, die wesentlich lauter is.


----------



## das_pat (11. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> kommt auf die DC an.
> ne 40er z.b. hat mehr lenkeinschlag als ne boxxer, da sie breiter baut.
> das merkt man im bikepark aber nicht oder auf ner local dh strecke.
> da hat man diese kurvenradien eh nicht.
> ...



Da hast du auch vollkommen Recht, ich wollte nur den Denkanstoß geben sich im voraus Gedanken zu machen...


----------



## das_pat (11. Juli 2013)

Ist eig. jemand von euch alten Heizern dieses WE in Saalbach am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juli 2013)

@ Biedi: Von mir mal meine Ansichten zu einigen deiner Punkte:
wenn du das FRX hauptsächlich im Bikepark bewegst, würde ich persönlich auch zum Whipzone tendieren. Die Steifigkeit einer DC hilft in rauem Gelände immens! Hometrail wäre bei dir dann wohl der Strommasten-Trail?  Habe gehört, da wurden einige sehr schicke neue Sachen gebaut...? Wieso weiß ich das? Ich komme aus Landau und einige meiner Kumpels wohnen in KA.  Mein FRX könntest du gerne mal proberollen, Landau ist definitiv näher als Heilbronn oder Ludwigsburg, meins ist aber ein 2012er mit SC und Größe L...!
Kassette kannst du problemlos tauschen, du musst nur schauen, ob die Kettenlänge dann noch im Rahmen ist (habe jetzt nicht im Kopf, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen Play- und Whipzone ist) und ggf. die Kette mit austauschen.
Fox oder RS Dämpfer ist zu 99% Geschmacksache. Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die den originalen Van RC ungefahren gegen einen Vivid getauscht haben, das sagt aber wenig drüber aus, wie gut oder schlecht einer der beiden Dämpfer ist. Ich kannte den Vivid schon aus meinem alten Torque und mochte es dort sehr, dass der eher ein direkteres Feeling gibt als zu plüschig und undefiniert zu sein. Das war mir vor allem wichtig, weil ich mit meinem FRX auch Touren fahre. Der Van RC läuft aber definitiv auch sehr gut im FRX. Wenn ICH die wahl hätte, würde ich den Kage (wg. meinen positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid und guten Meinungen von Bekannten zum Kage) bevorzugen.
bei deinen Maßen ganz klar Rahmengröße S! Da gibts keine Alternative.




simdiem schrieb:


> Ein Torque EX würde ich aufgrund der Knackproblematik auf allerkeinsten empfehlen oder in Erwägung ziehen!


Hmm, ging an mir vorbei, da ich den EX-Thread aktuell nicht mehr verfolge. Mir hat in Lac Blanc auch ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter gesagt, dass das Hauptlager (das von dem u. a. auch das_pat geschrieben hat) einfach mit etwas mehr Drehmoment als im bekannten PDF angegeben angezogen werden sollte, ich glaube es waren 16Nm...!? Das soll das Knack-Problem am FRX, das ich selbst nie hatte*, angeblich beheben...

*) Ich habe allerdings mitlerweile ein "anderes" Knack-Problem... irgendwas klappert an meinem Hinterbau wie Sau, aber ich komme ums Verrecken nicht drauf, wo es herkommt  Klingt, als wäre irgendwas locker, aber ich habe wirklich ALLES schon kontrolliert. Man hört es sehr deutlich, wenn man irgendwo runter fährt, wo es ordentlich scheppert - vor allem jetzt mit dem flüsterleisen Antrieb. Wenn ich im Stand das Hinterrad auf den Boden fallen lasse kommt es nur relativ sporadisch. Ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass es bei gezogener Bremse nicht auftritt, aber an der Bremse ist eigentlich auch alles i. O., höchstens es ist der Belag, der bei Bewegung irgendwo gegen klappert (kann ich mir aber auch kaum vorstellen). Mittlerweile habe ich schon die Nabe im Verdacht, mal schauen ob es weg ist, wenn ich das andere Laufrad rein stecke...! Notfalls muss ich mir einfach angewöhnen, wie User60311 mit Stöpsel in den Ohren zu fahren 




Nduro schrieb:


> ... Imbusschlüssel ...


I*n*bus!! 




User60311 schrieb:


> ... den Rahmen innen mal mit WD40 (oder sowas aussprühen)


WATT??? Wofür soll DAS denn bitte gut sein?


----------



## ollum104 (11. Juli 2013)

Smubob wie immer


----------



## das_pat (11. Juli 2013)

@ smubob: das hab ich auch, bei mir ist es eher ein klingeln, bei mir kommt es von der bremse, da scheppert die bremsscheibe gegen den bremsbelag und das verstärkt sich durch die resonanz felge/reifen und klingt total komisch... da ich weiß wo es her kommt ist mir das egal... ich hoffe mit neuen belägen ist es dann endlich wieder mal weg...


----------



## psx0407 (11. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Ich habe allerdings mitlerweile ein "anderes" Knack-Problem... irgendwas klappert an meinem Hinterbau wie Sau, aber ich komme ums Verrecken nicht drauf, wo es herkommt


auch wenn es sich vllt. komisch anhört: prüfe mal, ob die kasette in sich fest ist, also die einzelnen ritzel fest miteinander verbunden sind.
ich hatte an einem anderen bike die von dir beschriebenen geräusche und kam lange nicht drauf. bis ich durch zufall sah, dass einige ritzel spiel zu einander hatten. so ging das ritzelpaket bei den bevorzugten "abfahrtsritzel" bei jeder erschütterung ein wenig "mit" und das anschlaggeräusch war dann das klappern.
nur so als denkanstoss...

psx0407


----------



## Biedi (12. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Biedi: Von mir mal meine Ansichten zu einigen deiner Punkte:
> 
> wenn du das FRX hauptsächlich im Bikepark bewegst, würde ich persönlich auch zum Whipzone tendieren. Die Steifigkeit einer DC hilft in rauem Gelände immens! Hometrail wäre bei dir dann wohl der Strommasten-Trail?  Habe gehört, da wurden einige sehr schicke neue Sachen gebaut...? Wieso weiß ich das? Ich komme aus Landau und einige meiner Kumpels wohnen in KA.  Mein FRX könntest du gerne mal proberollen, Landau ist definitiv näher als Heilbronn oder Ludwigsburg, meins ist aber ein 2012er mit SC und Größe L...!
> bei deinen Maßen ganz klar Rahmengröße S! Da gibts keine Alternative.


Die Unvernunft hat bei mir gesiegt , hab mir heute Mittag ein Whipzone mit RS dämpfer in S bestellt, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal damit auf dem Wattkopf
Ich bin gespannt wann es kommt


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Smubob wie immer


War das jetzt ein "Lob" oder eine Anspielung auf meine oftmals etwas längeren Postings...? 


 @das_pat: bei mir ist es kein Klingeln, echt eher ein (erschreckend lautes) Scheppern, wie wenn irgendwas locker wäre und wo gegen schlägt. Ich mache die Tage eh noch einen kleinen Rundumservice bevor bzw. wenn ich das Rad für den Urlaub fertig mache, vielleicht fällt mir dabei noch etwas auf...


 @psx0407: Das sollte eigentlich alles i. O. sein, da habe ich ja vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit dran geschraubt, als ich die 10-fach XT-Kassette und das Mirfe-Ritzel drauf gesteckt habe. Ich meine auch, dass ich das Geräusch vorher schonmal gehört habe...! Das lässt sich ja aber auf jeden Fall 100%ig durch Versuch mit dem Park-HR testen. Auf jeden Fall danke für den Input, ich schau's mir auf jeden Fall mal an.




Biedi schrieb:


> Die Unvernunft hat bei mir gesiegt , hab mir heute Mittag ein Whipzone mit RS dämpfer in S bestellt, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal damit auf dem Wattkopf


Unvernunft, ach was! Ein Canyon Bike zu kaufen ist eine totale Vernunft-Entscheidung  Viel Spaß mit dem Bike! 
Ich bin selbst eigentlich nie dort unterwegs, aber wer weiß, vielleicht schaue ich mir ja mal die neu gebauten Sachen an. Wenn du dort einen mit diesem Bike triffst, das ist mein alter Rahmen und da sitzt ein Kumpel von mir drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2013)

So, mal ein absichtlicher Doppelpost zur inhaltlichen Trennung 

Kleines Update von meinem FRX... neue Lenkzentrale:





Kore Repute 35mm + Kore OCD-20 Riser 800mm


Vorm Einbau noch etwas "deeskaliert" (frei nach @Evil_Knievel ), weil mir die Aufschrift zu plakativ war:






Fährt sich absolut genial!  Ich dachte zuerst, der breitere Lenker würde sich komisch anfühlen und das Lenkgefühl träger machen (was ich beim Umstieg von 710 auf 760 festgestellt hatte), aber anscheinend wirkt hier der kurze Vorbau Wunder...






Das Rad lenkt sich absolut spielerisch, ich würde eher sagen sogar spielerischer und wendiger als vorher  Und das Vorderrad lässt sich etwas leichter in die Luft ziehen. Die Kontrolle über das Bike ist auch absolut genial. An das Gefühl beim starken Bremsen muss ich mich noch etwas gewöhnen, da muss man sich etwas stärker gegen den Lenker abstützen, aber das geht sicher schnell. Ich kann also bisher die Kombi breiter Lenker + ganz kurzer Vorbau nur wärmstens empfehlen 

Noch ein Bisschen Posing, aber nur vom Bike, nicht von mir, da ich die große Kamera aber keine(n) Kameramann/-frau dabei hatte. Ich brauche wohl mal ein leichtes Teleskop-Stativ und einen Fernauslöser


----------



## mssc (12. Juli 2013)

Super Fotos... 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich kann also bisher die Kombi breiter Lenker + ganz kurzer Vorbau nur wärmstens empfehlen



20mm Rise? Ich habe vor kurzem wieder auf einen schmäleren Lenker gewechselt, die Kombination 30mm Vorbau (Megaforce 2) und Sixpack Driver Lowriser mit 805mm Breite hat mir irgendwie garnicht zugesagt. Mit dem RaceFace Atlas 1.25 (785mm Breite) komm ich deutlich besser zurecht, könnte aber auch am Rise liegen...


----------



## Evil_Knievel (12. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vorm Einbau noch etwas "deeskaliert" (frei nach @Evil_Knievel ), weil mir die Aufschrift zu plakativ war:



Gefällt!


----------



## der_erce (12. Juli 2013)

Wow , nice! Ich bin mit meinen 5mm Spike 777 ganz zufrieden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Super Fotos...





Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Gefällt!





der_erce schrieb:


> Wow , nice!


Danke danke danke 




mssc schrieb:


> 20mm Rise? Ich habe vor kurzem wieder auf einen schmäleren Lenker gewechselt, die Kombination 30mm Vorbau (Megaforce 2) und Sixpack Driver Lowriser mit 805mm Breite hat mir irgendwie garnicht zugesagt. Mit dem RaceFace Atlas 1.25 (785mm Breite) komm ich deutlich besser zurecht, könnte aber auch am Rise liegen...


Ja, 20mm Rise. Hatte ich vorher in etwa auch, Herstellerangabe 0,7" = 18mm. Ich bin auch immer noch verdutzt, dass mir der 800er nicht (erstmal) zu breit ist/vorkommt. Ich habe mit dem alten immer schon recht weit außen gegriffen, was durch die Lockringe zu Schmerzen an den Handballen geführt hat  deshalb versuche ich jetzt die Griffe mittiger zu greifen, das relativiert die 2cm je Seite auch schon etwas...! Wobei ich damit gerechnet hätte, dass ich ihn recht schnell auf 780-785 kürze - bleibt jetzt aber erstmal so. Der kurze Vorbau gefällt mir generell sehr gut, passt wie ich finde super zum ansonsten für mich eher recht langen Bike -> Forward Geometry! 




der_erce schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen 5mm Spike 777 ganz zufrieden.


Der würde mir prinzipiell auch passen, nur müssten dann mehr Spacer unter den Vorbau (wäre eh nur noch 3-5mm Luft), weil dann der Trigger gegen das Oberrohr stößt - womit der effektive Rise wieder der gleiche wäre. Ein kleiner Nachteil der Singlecrown


----------



## Martin11 (13. Juli 2013)

Doppelpost. Sorry


----------



## Martin11 (13. Juli 2013)

Was habt ihr denn beim frx (dc) für Erfahrungen mit anderen Lenkern. Bin am überlegen den Atlas mit 12mm rise zu montieren. Befürchte aber dass damit das verspielte Handling ein wenig leidet (tiefere Front)


----------



## ollum104 (13. Juli 2013)

Martin11 schrieb:


> da ich im Urlaub bin.



Kaum liegt dein Buddy mit gebrochener Schulter daheim, fährst du weg ;-)

Deinen Lenker will ich haben.


----------



## ollum104 (13. Juli 2013)

Kannst ja testweise mal meinen Atlas mit 0,5 Zoll Rise vom Reign hinschrauben. Den brauch ich die nächsten 6 Wochen eh nett.


----------



## Martin11 (13. Juli 2013)

Den Post davor wollte ich eigentlich garnicht abschicken. Hab meine Meinung während des tippens schon wieder geändert 

Aber der türkise Lenker muss einfach weg...

Bin mir nur unschlüssig ob mehr oder weniger rise 

Gute Besserung an der stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (13. Juli 2013)

Wieviel Spacer sind denn unter der oberen Brücke beim Flashzone?

Da könntest zumindestens mal günstig rumtesten.

Ansonsten würde ich mehr wie 15 mm rise, allein schon wegen der Optik, nicht machen.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Juli 2013)

Mit diesem post verabschiede ich mich dann mal offiziell als FRX Fahrer.
Aber ich werde weiter mitlesen/ schreiben


----------



## mazola01 (14. Juli 2013)

Sehr geil! Glückwunsch zum demo


----------



## Evil_Knievel (14. Juli 2013)

Sehr schönes Teil! Berichte mal welche Unterschiede Dir wirklich auffallen!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## das_pat (14. Juli 2013)

weiß von euch zufällig jemand wo her ich die kleinen Fox Kunststoffdichtringe für die Muttern unten am 36er Van Casting bekommen kann? Meine "schwitzt" dezent nach dem wir die X-Line geballert sind....  glaub da brauch ich mal was neues... nur will ich mir keinen neuen Dichtsatz kaufen um an die kleinen Dinger zu kommen....

Wer war eig. alles dieses WE in Saalbach-Hinterglemm? Da sind geschätzte 20 FRX rumgeballert...   

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJQqvAZAwrs"]Z-Line Saalbach-Hinterglemm - YouTube[/nomedia]

Flash & Play in Action


----------



## tical2000 (15. Juli 2013)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem FRX von 2012. Das hat neulich Bekanntschaft mit nem Fels gemacht, welcher mir dann die Sattel/Sitz-Strebe so nach innen verbogen hat, dass jetzt mein Rad bei der kleinsten Kurvenfahrt an eben dieser Strebe streift.
Weiß jemand ob man den oberen Teil der Schwinge einzeln kaufen kann? Oder muss ich da das komplette Crash Replacement nehmen. Hab auch schon dran gedacht das ding vorsichtig raus zu klopfen. Aber da der Stelle auch ne Delle drin ist, hab ich das Gefühl dass er dann reißt. 

Danke für die Hilfe und Gruß!


----------



## dia-mandt (15. Juli 2013)

Wie ist denn dein Fazit zur Z Line?
Wir sind ab dem 17.08 wieder eine Woche vor Ort.
Bin mal gespannt.
Finde, die hätten ein paar mehr Sprünge einbauen können.
Aber naja. Man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## frieda_6669 (15. Juli 2013)

Schick mal ein bild von der sattelstrebe...so kann man da ja nix sagen...rufe wegen dem hinterbau doch mal direkt bei canyon an...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Mit diesem post verabschiede ich mich dann mal offiziell als FRX Fahrer.


Viel Spaß mit dem Demo!
BTW: gute Reifenkombi, fahre ich genau so auch sehr gerne 




tical2000 schrieb:


> ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem FRX von 2012. Das hat neulich Bekanntschaft mit nem Fels gemacht, welcher mir dann die Sattel/Sitz-Strebe so nach innen verbogen hat, dass jetzt mein Rad bei der kleinsten Kurvenfahrt an eben dieser Strebe streift.
> Weiß jemand ob man den oberen Teil der Schwinge einzeln kaufen kann? Oder muss ich da das komplette Crash Replacement nehmen.


Also ich wollte beim alten Torque mal eine Hinterbaustrebe einzeln kaufen, das war nicht möglich. Aber vielleicht hat sich das mittlerweile geändert.
Nach einer Kaltferformung diesen Ausmaßes würde ich da auf keinen Fall dran rum klopfen. Ich würde eh sagen, die Strebe ist auch jetzt schon Schrott, nachdem man da noch was dran rumgefummelt hat, wäre sie das erstrecht...! Fahren würde ich das nicht mehr mit gutem Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (15. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wie ist denn dein Fazit zur Z Line?
> Wir sind ab dem 17.08 wieder eine Woche vor Ort.
> Bin mal gespannt.
> Finde, die hätten ein paar mehr Sprünge einbauen können.
> Aber naja. Man kann nicht alles haben



Ist spaßig, aber eher als Flowline anzusehen! Evtl. laufen wir uns sogar im August dort über den Weg 

Gibt nix schöneres als den Adidas-Freeride und die X-Line


----------



## tical2000 (15. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Demo!
> BTW: gute Reifenkombi, fahre ich genau so auch sehr gerne
> 
> 
> ...




Hast Du Dir dann nen komplett neuen Rahmen gekauft? Per Crash Replacement?


----------



## Evil_Knievel (15. Juli 2013)

tical2000 schrieb:


> ...
> Weiß jemand ob man den oberen Teil der Schwinge einzeln kaufen kann? Oder muss ich da das komplette Crash Replacement nehmen. ...



Ich hab mir mal meine Kettenstrebe geschrottet. Hab dann das Bike zu Canyon gebracht, und die haben mir für ca 250  eine neue Schwinge eingebaut. Ich musste also keinen komplett neuen Rahmen kaufen.

Außer Haus verkaufen die solche Ersatzteile aber nicht. Musst das Rad schon zur Reparatur einschicken.


----------



## Freak35 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo, kann mir jemand ein bisschen was zum Canyon Torque 2013 sagen? Mich würde interessieren, wie sich das Bike allgemein so fährt. Mit welchen Bikes kann man es vergleichen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juli 2013)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir dann nen komplett neuen Rahmen gekauft? Per Crash Replacement?


Bei mir ging es nur um ein ausgerissenes Gewinde bei der Aufnahme für den Umwerfer-Adapter, das habe ich dann "hochprofessionell" mit Gewindeschneider und Loctite hochfest repariert...!  Crash-Replacement ist VIEL zu teuer, das lohnt sich selbst im ersten Jahr nicht 




Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal meine Kettenstrebe geschrottet. Hab dann das Bike zu Canyon gebracht, und die haben mir für ca *250 * eine neue Schwinge eingebaut. Ich musste also keinen komplett neuen Rahmen kaufen.


 Ich habe für meinen kompletten Rahmen (nach Kauf des Komplettbikes und Verkauf fast aller Anbauteile) weniger bezahlt...! Gut, das ist ein Bisschen Aufwand, aber der lohnt sich unterm Strich echt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juli 2013)

@Freak35: auf so eine unspezifische Frage wirst du keine vernünftige Antwort bekommen. Entweder musst du Bikes, die du kennst, nennen, um einen konkreten Bezugspunkt für einen Vergleich zu bekommen oder du musst etwas zum angefachten Einsatzgebiet sagen. Meinst du überhaupt das FRX oder eigentlich das Torque EX? Ist letzteres der Fall, bist du hier eh falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (15. Juli 2013)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, wie sich das Bike allgemein so fährt. Mit welchen Bikes kann man es vergleichen?


also mein 2012 speedzone fährt sich gut. man kann es durchaus mit dem 2013er vergleichen.
aber ob dir das wirklich weiterhilft?   
psx0407


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hab's ja gesagt


----------



## das_pat (15. Juli 2013)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand ein bisschen was zum Canyon Torque 2013 sagen? Mich würde interessieren, wie sich das Bike allgemein so fährt. Mit welchen Bikes kann man es vergleichen?



wenn es um ein FRX geht:

Mmh beschreiben kann man es nicht, ich kann nur das wiedergeben was mir alle FRX Fahrer sagen und auch was meine Meinung ist! Super fährt es sich!!!  

Kommt halt auch immer drauf an was du erwartest und was du fährst... 

Je nach Ausstattung und wie du es abstimmst/einstellst agiles Parkbike bzw Minidownhiller/Downhiller such dir was aus! Es ist sogar bedingt tourentauglich... 

Du hast auf jeden Fall einen Rahmen der ein breites Einsatzgebiet abdeckt, je nach dem wie deine Vorlieben sind... 

Ich fahre z.b. das "kleine" Playzone mit 180er Abstimmung und "steilem" Lenkwinkel... weil es mir so am ehesten taugt!


----------



## Martin11 (15. Juli 2013)

Hab die letzten Tage mein 2013er Flashzone ausgefahren. 

In der 40  ist die grüne Titanfeder (Optitune von Canyon) verbaut. Damit komme ich (86kg mit Ausrüstung) auf ca 10-15% Sag, also viel zu wenig... 

Im Park nutze ich maximal 50-60% vom Federweg (normale Strecken wie die Freeride in Leogang) 

Vorspannung ist natürlich komplett raus. Die Einstellungen sind noch alle auf Werkszustand. 

Zuvor hatte ich eine 2009er 40. Dort war anfangs die blaue Titanfeder drin, die mir viel zu weich war. Die habe ich damals gegen eine grüne getauscht und bin damit bis jetzt perfekt zurecht gekommen. 

Habe im Forum schon gelesen, dass die blaue für ca. 86Kilo völlig ausreicht. 

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage warum 

a) Canyon die grüne empfiehlt
b) Fox die grüne empfiehlt
c) ich in meiner 2009er 40 mit der grünen perfekt zurecht kam und jetzt nicht mehr 



Werde jetzt dann einfach mal die blaue testen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand dazu ein paar Infos. Würde mich interessieren, was da los ist.


----------



## das_pat (15. Juli 2013)

cool du beantwortest ja deine fragen selber!


----------



## Freak35 (15. Juli 2013)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Fahre gerade ein Specialized Demo 8.1 2012. Ich fahre keine Rennen und bin hauptsächlich in Bikeparks unterwegs. Was ich mir vom Flashzone erwarte: Ein guter Mix aus "Verspieltheit" und Laufruhe. Trifft das zu? Inwiefern kann man das 2013er Flashzone mit dem Demo 8 vergleichen? 
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Martin11 (15. Juli 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> cool du beantwortest ja deine fragen selber!



naja nicht wirklich.

Die Frage ist ob sich bei den Federhärten von Fox etwas geändert hat. Falls ja, wollte ich wissen ob jemand zu dem Thema mehr Informationen hat und warum Canyon sowie Fox nach wie vor auf den Homepages die alten Gewichtsangaben haben. 

Hab halt 80 Öcken extra für die grüne Feder ausgegeben, die ich eigentlich garnicht brauche (so wie es aktuell aussieht)


----------



## Tom-Ass (15. Juli 2013)

Servus Buben, melde mich auch mal 

War das letzte Wochenende mit das_pat in Saalbach und fahre das Flashzone in dem Video.

Zur Strecke: Super Flowig, aber ein bisschen mehr Action könnte schon drin sein. X-Line war dann schon schönes Geballer 

Zum Bike: Ich bin 1,80m Groß/klein und fahre das 2013er Flashzone in der Größe M. Fahrfertig bring ich ca. 100kg auf die Waage und fahre die Grüne Feder in der Fox 40. Passt bei mir perfekt und wundert mich nicht dass sie bei dir - Martin11 - zu hart ist. Bei mir nutzt sie schön den ganzen Federweg und spricht dabei super sahnig an. Würde an deiner Stelle mal die Blaue Feder testen wie du schon geschrieben hast.

Fazit: Ich find das Bike für einen Downhiller super agil und toll zu steuern, absolut direkt. Hoffe dass ichs schon bald wieder artgerecht bewegen kann


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Mit diesem post verabschiede ich mich dann mal offiziell als FRX Fahrer.
> Aber ich werde weiter mitlesen/ schreiben



Geil...wünsch dir viel Spass mit der Kiste.


----------



## monkey10 (15. Juli 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> Saalbach-Hinterglemm
> 
> Z-Line Saalbach-Hinterglemm - YouTube



hmm... war jetzt mein erster einblick auf die Z-line. enttäuschend.. weder ein naturtrail noch eine echte bikepark-strecke. 

die anlieger schauen nicht wirklich flowig aus und zum spielen & springen gibts viel zu wenig. hatte gehofft, dass sie in saalbach-hinterglemm mal sowas schaffen wie in leogang der obere hangman + flying gangster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (15. Juli 2013)

sie macht echt spaß, aber ist halt wirklich saalbach typisch gebaut, aber ich finde saalbach hat auch seinen ganz eigenen flair, deswegen geht das völlig in ordnung so.
ich glaube auch das sie gar nicht wirklich als park angesehen werden möchten, möglichkeiten gäbe es ja nun wirklich genug um riesen sprünge etc. da rein zu bauen...
aber mal ganz ehrlich, wer braucht bitte nach der x-line noch irgendwelche massiven sprünge??? 

außerdem soll ja saalbach für alle sein!

aber was da so rum eiert ist grandios, auf dem hacklberg sind wir ein stück mit jungs auf baumarkt hardtails (klassisch mit ständer, 50mm gabel und v-brakes) gefahren... 

aber der beste war einfach der kerl mit seinem coffee-to-go becher incl. strohhalm im getränkehalter auf der x-line...  wir hatten echt ne menge spaß da unten!


----------



## ollum104 (16. Juli 2013)

Gibt's schon Unterschiedsberichte zwischen Demo und FRX.


----------



## mazola01 (16. Juli 2013)

Saalbach und Leo ist echt geil... Waren auch vor 3 Wochen. Z line war da noch zu. 
Find sogar die milka geil. Kann man echt schnell fahren.... Flying Gangster rockt halt spielerisch...


----------



## brillenboogie (17. Juli 2013)

falls jemand ein individuelles frx speedzone 2012 in l sucht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/202314-canyon-torque-frx-speedzone-2012-custom


----------



## ollum104 (17. Juli 2013)

Teil 2: geb aufgrund Verletzung mein Ende Mai 2013 gekauftes Rockzone in L (schwarz/blau) wieder her. Bikemarkt kommt in Kürze. Wer vorab Interesse hat, bitte per PN. Bike steht in München.


----------



## tical2000 (17. Juli 2013)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem FRX von 2012. Das hat neulich Bekanntschaft mit nem Fels gemacht, welcher mir dann die Sattel/Sitz-Strebe so nach innen verbogen hat, dass jetzt mein Rad bei der kleinsten Kurvenfahrt an eben dieser Strebe streift.
> Weiß jemand ob man den oberen Teil der Schwinge einzeln kaufen kann? Oder muss ich da das komplette Crash Replacement nehmen. Hab auch schon dran gedacht das ding vorsichtig raus zu klopfen. Aber da der Stelle auch ne Delle drin ist, hab ich das Gefühl dass er dann reißt.
> ...



Hier mal zwei Fotos von der Strebe. 









Hab die auch mal an Canyon geschickt. Bin gespannt und hoffe dass man nur die Strebe tauschen kann.

Gruß


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2013)

gibt noch keinen bericht zu FRX vs. Demo.
muss noch ein Problem mit dem Tretlager fixen.


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Juli 2013)

> muss noch ein Problem mit dem Tretlager fixen.


Ist es zu tief?


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Juli 2013)

Oder Press-_without_-Fit?!  ...hat das 2011er aber eh noch gar nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biedi (17. Juli 2013)

Ist gestern gekommen  Freu mich 

Nun hab ich aber noch ein kleines Problem mit meinem AHK Fahrradträger. Die Ratschengurte sind leider zu kurz um beide Räder fest zu machen. Habt ihr das Problem auch?


----------



## das_pat (17. Juli 2013)

gibt es unter euch eig jemanden der mit fox gabeln richtig fit ist? ich hab nach wie vor ein unlösbares problem mit meiner van r...


----------



## Evil_Knievel (17. Juli 2013)

Biedi schrieb:


> Ist gestern gekommen  Freu mich
> 
> Nun hab ich aber noch ein kleines Problem mit meinem AHK Fahrradträger. Die Ratschengurte sind leider zu kurz um beide Räder fest zu machen. Habt ihr das Problem auch?



Schön!  Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Timebandit (17. Juli 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> gibt es unter euch eig jemanden der mit fox gabeln richtig fit ist? ich hab nach wie vor ein unlösbares problem mit meiner van r...



Was haste denn für ein Prob?? Gerne auch per PN. Kenn mich mit den Teilen schon a weng aus. 

Greez,......


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2013)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Fotos von der Strebe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Wie geht sowas? 

2. Du hättest es auch auf Microfilm hochladen können


----------



## dia-mandt (18. Juli 2013)

Ja, Pressfit Problem.
Lagerschale rutscht raus.
Dazu kam, dass die neue Descendant nicht mit dem integrierten Abzieher ab ging.
Mit einem Polradabzieher vom Roller ging es dann erst und dann war das Gewinde schrott.
Jetzt musste der Dremel ran und ab ist die Kurbel.
Nie wieder Descendant.
Kommt jetzt ne x0 DH mit PF30 Innenlager rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2013)

Biedi schrieb:


> Nun hab ich aber noch ein kleines Problem mit meinem AHK Fahrradträger. Die Ratschengurte sind leider zu kurz um beide Räder fest zu machen. Habt ihr das Problem auch?


Nein, weil unser Träger (Eufab Family) in der Breite verstellbare Schienen für die Reifen hat 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ja, Pressfit Problem.
> Lagerschale rutscht raus.
> Dazu kam, dass die neue Descendant nicht mit dem integrierten Abzieher ab ging.
> Mit einem Polradabzieher vom Roller ging es dann erst und dann war das Gewinde schrott.
> ...


Ach du Sch.....ande, das klingt ja nach Spaß  Und ich weiß schon, wieso ich der PF Sache kritisch gegenüberstehe...!
Die X0 DH ist aber egal wie ne feine Kurbel!
Vom Gesamtgewicht wirst du aber trotz vieler leichter Teile vermutlich nicht leichter kommen als mit dem FRX, oder? Der Demo Rahmen ist ja nicht allzu leicht.
Ich bin jetzt dank Tubeless (funktioniert mit Schwalbe DH Reifen übrigens prächtig!) auch im Park-Setup unter 16kg  Touren-Setup 15,5kg - recht geringer Unterschied wg. der Variostütze...


----------



## dia-mandt (18. Juli 2013)

Also das Demo wog mit der Descendant 16,3kg dank leichterem LRS.
Mit der x0 DH sollte ich dann auf knapp 16,1kg kommen.
Wären 100gr "schwerer" als das FRX.


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2013)

Du bist mit DC mit dem FRX auf 16kg gewesen?


----------



## ollum104 (18. Juli 2013)

Mein 2013er Rockzone in L wog ab Werk 16,31 kg. Mim Spank Spike Race Evo 28 jetzt bei 16,1 kg.

Also < 16 kg sind leicht drin.


----------



## dia-mandt (18. Juli 2013)

Klar. Easy.
Mit der Boxxer damals sogar auf 15,8.
XT Kurbel sparte ja schon mega viel.
SLR TT etc. War nicht schwer umzusetzen.


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht was meins wiegt.


----------



## _andi_ (19. Juli 2013)

ich bin auf 14.9 mit singlecrown und stahlfedern. 16 mit dc sollten wohl wirklich kein problem darstellen. das meiste gewicht hängt ja an kurbel und den rädern im auslieferungszustand.


----------



## mssc (19. Juli 2013)

Sind eure Gewichte mit oder ohne Pedale?


----------



## dia-mandt (19. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mit Pedale gewogen.
Ohne wären es -442gr


----------



## mssc (19. Juli 2013)

Nicht schlecht....
Ich sollte meines endlich mal wiegen, bisher hab ich nur die getauschten Teile gewogen und alles brav in eine Excel Tabelle eingetragen... im Originalzustand hab ichs damals aber nicht gewogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (19. Juli 2013)

Meine 16,1 waren/sind mit Spank Spike.


----------



## ollum104 (19. Juli 2013)

Doppelpost...


----------



## mssc (19. Juli 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Meine 16,1 waren/sind mit Spank Spike.



D.h. die 16,31 waren auch mit Pedale? Dann wäre es ja Original schon um die 400gr leichter als die Werksangabe von Canyon... jetzt bin ich noch gespannter wieviel meins wirklich wiegt  (auch wenns eigentlich eh egal ist... ich weiß..  )


----------



## simdiem (19. Juli 2013)

@smubob

Fett: 15,5kg mit Vario!! Nicht schlecht. Meins wiegt mit 2-fach Kurbel und Umwerfergedöns im Tourenmodus 15,6 kg, ohne Vario-Stütze. Dafür habe ich jetzt aber auch einen bequemeren Sattel und eine gut dosierbare Bremse und griffige Pedale 

Wenns die XX1 heißt sie doch, also die 1x11 Schaltung günstig zu erwerben gibt, sagen wir 400-500 Euro, dann werde ich darauf umrüsten. Geschätzte -400 gr.

Gruß Simon


----------



## das_pat (19. Juli 2013)

zu leicht ist auch mist, oder wollt ihr cc-parts in nen dicken freeriderahmen stopfen???


----------



## dia-mandt (19. Juli 2013)

Ich finde 16kg als Freeride und knapp 17kg als DH Setup (DH Pellen) super.


----------



## simdiem (19. Juli 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> zu leicht ist auch mist, oder wollt ihr cc-parts in nen dicken freeriderahmen stopfen???



Also in den Rahmen stopfen wäre wirklich Mist  Ranschrauben würde da schon eher Sinn ergeben 

Im Ernst: Wo siehst du da ein CC Bauteil?

Im Bikeparkmodus, also anderer Dämpfer, andere Stütze und Sattel und anderer LRS mit Bereifung liege ich dann bei etwas über 17 kg, grob geschätzt ^^ (ich hängs so lieber nicht an die Waage 
)

Edit: Ohkay ohkay, habs an die Waage gehängt... 17,19 kg im Bikepark-Setup ^^. Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## das_pat (19. Juli 2013)

ach quark ich wollte mich doch nur mal einbringen... aber es gibt halt echt leute die nen 1600g (geschätzt) LRS und tubeless im downhiller unterwegs sind und sich wundern das ständig die felgen brei sind... aber "ich fahre voll den geilsten lrs", daher meine spitzfindige aussage mit den cc-parts

ich fahr mein playzone immer noch so wie ich es aus der kiste gezogen habe... gut das schaltwerk ist mittlerweile fast brei und die kurbel fliegt mir bestimmt auch bald mal ab, aber gewichtstechnisch hatte ich noch nie das bedürfnis da was zu machen, gut wenn was getauscht werden muß dann kommt klar besseres und ggf was leichteres dran.


----------



## _andi_ (19. Juli 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Sind eure Gewichte mit oder ohne Pedale?


mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (19. Juli 2013)

dann solltest du aber auch dazu schreiben, dass du einen ziemlich kleinen rahmen fährst (s? xs?) der sicher leichter ist als m oder l...

meins wiegt mit 3kg totem coil 15, 6kg in L, aber mit ohne umwerfer (1x10 mit 30-11/42).


----------



## _andi_ (19. Juli 2013)

xs gibts ja leider nicht, sonst hätt ich den


----------



## mlb (21. Juli 2013)

Hab meins noch mal nachgewogen: 16kg genau, Gr. L mit Pedale und DH Pelle hinten.


----------



## Sasse82 (21. Juli 2013)

Heute habe ich das Teil vor meine Linse bekommen. 





Ich muss sagen, es gefällt mir immer besser!


----------



## mssc (21. Juli 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> ach quark ich wollte mich doch nur mal einbringen... aber es gibt halt echt leute die nen 1600g (geschätzt) LRS und tubeless im downhiller unterwegs sind und sich wundern das ständig die felgen brei sind... aber "ich fahre voll den geilsten lrs", daher meine spitzfindige aussage mit den cc-parts



soll ich mich jetzt angesprochen fühlen? 
Ich hab heute versucht, die Reifen tubeless dicht zu bekommen, die Rubber Queen passt scheinbar, der MKII will noch nicht so recht...
So hats übrigens 15,2 kg (L), mit dem Park-LRS und DH-Reifen ca. 1-1,2kg mehr...









Hat vielleicht gleich jemand Reifen-Tipps für mich? Was gibts brauchbares, ähnlich wie RQ/MKII? Wie rollen die Hans Dampf Super Gravity im Vergleich zu meiner Kombi?


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Juli 2013)

Hans dampf rollt super, aber den würde ich nur hinten fahren.
Da ist der top.
Warum fährst du die ztr flow ex nicht auch im park?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich das Teil vor meine Linse bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer is denn mit dem Prototyp in Wildbad gefahren
Ich finds übrigens auch top...wobei es mir in schwarz mit dem grauen Schriftzug fast noch besser gefällt


----------



## Sasse82 (21. Juli 2013)

Maximilan Bender  - Canyon Team

Platz 7 im Seeding Run, also ganz vorne mit dabei!
Muss ich wohl nächstes Jahr noch mal n Bike kaufen. *hust*


----------



## mssc (21. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hans dampf rollt super, aber den würde ich nur hinten fahren.
> Da ist der top.
> Warum fährst du die ztr flow ex nicht auch im park?



Vorne dann Muddy Marry (bzw. Magic Marry)?

Ich will nicht "ständig" Reifen wechseln, daher ein LRS mit DH-Reifen für den Park und die Flow EX mit leichteren Reifen fürs touren... und tubeless will ich auch mal probieren..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Juli 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Vorne dann Muddy Marry (bzw. Magic Marry)?
> 
> Ich will nicht "ständig" Reifen wechseln, daher ein LRS mit DH-Reifen für den Park und die Flow EX mit leichteren Reifen fürs touren... und tubeless will ich auch mal probieren..



Also ich bin die Mary ,wie sie jetzt heißen mag, an meinem Alpinist vorn und hinten tubeless gefahren bzw fahr ich immer noch aber nur noch auf Touren und Hometrails aber auch nur weil ich mir ja en FRX fürs grobe zugelegt hab
Probleme gabs auch bei teils ruppigen Bikepark Einsätzen nie bis auf eine platte Mary in Lac Blanc da war aber auch der Reifen auf 5cm aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## der_erce (21. Juli 2013)

Da will Canyon wohl tatsächlich nen reinen DHler basteln. Bin sehr gespannt. Einzig das Gusset am Sattelrohr gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Das hat mir vorher besser gefallen. Aber der Herr Bender hat anscheinend Gummi gegeben auf der Piste  Dem DHX ging wohl die Luft aus 

Edit...warum die den Trackflip dann drin lassen is mir schleierhaft. Evtl gibts dann mehr Federweg hinten? 220 / 203 vielleicht?


----------



## Sasse82 (21. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Edit...warum die den Trackflip dann drin lassen is mir schleierhaft. Evtl gibts dann mehr Federweg hinten? 220 / 203 vielleicht?



Das ist mir auch schleierhaft. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht fliegt der zur Serie noch raus. Drauf steht jedenfalls noch 203/185... also nichts mit 220. ;-)


----------



## der_erce (21. Juli 2013)

Das war auch nur so gesagt/in den Raum geworfen , da im dhx 185 wenig Sinn machen?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also das Demo wog mit der Descendant 16,3kg dank leichterem LRS.
> Mit der x0 DH sollte ich dann auf knapp 16,1kg kommen.
> Wären 100gr "schwerer" als das FRX.


Nicht übel für ein Alu-Demo!  Ist bei dir aber immer mit Schwalbe FR-Reifen, richtig? Sprich, mit DH-Reifen wären es ~700g mehr?
Leichter muss ein DH-Bike mMn auch nicht sein. Ein Bekannter fährt ein S-Works Demo und das ist mit DH-Reifen sub 15...! Der spinnt aber auch "ein wenig", was Gewicht angeht... Boxxer Keronite, CCDB Air, Deemax Ultimate, Tune Speedneedle etc. 




_andi_ schrieb:


> ich bin auf 14.9 mit singlecrown und stahlfedern.


Das ist auch mit S Rahmen nicht schlecht! 1 Kettenblatt? Leichte Reifen und Laufräder?




mssc schrieb:


> Ich sollte meines endlich mal wiegen, bisher hab ich nur die getauschten Teile gewogen und alles brav in eine Excel Tabelle eingetragen... im Originalzustand hab ichs damals aber nicht gewogen...


Also mit den Gewichten aller Einzelteile des Originalaufbaus eines 2012er Speedzone könnte ich dienen...! 




simdiem schrieb:


> Fett: 15,5kg mit Vario!! Nicht schlecht. Meins wiegt mit 2-fach Kurbel und Umwerfergedöns im Tourenmodus 15,6 kg, ohne Vario-Stütze. Dafür habe ich jetzt aber auch einen bequemeren Sattel und eine gut dosierbare Bremse und griffige Pedale
> 
> Wenns die XX1 heißt sie doch, also die 1x11 Schaltung günstig zu erwerben gibt, sagen wir 400-500 Euro, dann werde ich darauf umrüsten. Geschätzte -400 gr.


Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden damit  Mit konventioneller Stütze wäre ich bei 15,2kg und mit Tubeless sub 15... mit Fat Albert und Luftfederung wäre ich dann bei ca 14,5 - aber da will/muss ich gar nicht hin, das Bike fährt sich so wie es ist absolut genial, auch auf Trail-Touren 

Meine Low-Budget XX1-Alternative hat auch gut 200g gespart und funktioniert astrein, mit XX1 wären es ohne KeFü sogar knapp 600g... aber das würde ich so nicht fahren wollen, jedenfalls nicht am FRX! 




das_pat schrieb:


> zu leicht ist auch mist, oder wollt ihr cc-parts in nen dicken freeriderahmen stopfen???


Ich weiß, dass das nicht 100% ernst gemeint war, aber einige Leute tun das echt, auf der Jagd nach dem ultimativen Gewichtspar-Erfolg... halte ich für völligen Schwachsinn!  Mein Touren-Setup ist eigentlich für mein zartes Gewicht von 70kg und meiner ebenso zarten Fahrweise (Pussy! ) voll DH-tauglich, ich habe auch nicht ein einziges windiges Teil verbaut  Nur im Park oder im Urlaub, wo eine Reifenpanne noch viel ärgerlicher ist als auf einer Tour, fahre ich einfach gerne eine gewisse Sicherheitsreserve mit mir herum (DH-Reifen). Und meinen liebevoll selbst-eingespeichten 1800g LRS möchte ich auch ungern durch Felsgeballer etc. unnötig schrubben. Genauso wenig die doch recht teure Variostütze, wo der Carbon-Hebel bei Stürzen sehr leicht etwas abkriegt. Dafür ist es mir das hin und her Bauen absolut wert 

BTW: Den Zug der LEV durch das Oberrohr ziehen ist ein absolutes Kinderspiel. Ich kann jetzt behaupten, dass sich ein roter Faden durch mein Bike zieht - ist vorne an der Schraube und hinten an der Öffnung fixiert  Das gesamte Umbauen ging insgesamt inkl. kleinem Rundum-Check, 10-fach Kassette montieren und neue Kette ablängen echt schnell 




othu schrieb:


> meins wiegt mit 3kg totem coil 15, 6kg in L, aber mit ohne umwerfer (1x10 mit 30-11/42).


Auch sehr gut, ob der schweren Gabel. Mit Lyrik dann glatt 15kg und trotzdem keinerlei Einschränkung... geil! 




der_erce schrieb:


> warum die den Trackflip dann drin lassen is mir schleierhaft. Evtl gibts dann mehr Federweg hinten? 220 / 203 vielleicht?


Ganz einfach: Abstimmung des Federwegs und der Hinterbaucharakteristik auf verschiedene Strecken. Macht doch gerade an einem DH-Renn-Gerät absolut Sinn  ...auch mit 185 bei schnellen, "flowigen" Strecken!


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Juli 2013)

Genau. Knapp unter 17 mit dh pellen ist optimal.
Liegt gut in der luft und wird auf wurzelteppichen oder in steinfeldern nicht nervös.
Das passiert bei nem richtig leichten bike schon mal eher.
Mit luftfahrwerk wäre bei mir auch noch einiges drin. Die 40 ist ja nicht leicht.
Aber mir gefällt coil einfach besser am dh bike.


----------



## christophersch (21. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das war auch nur so gesagt/in den Raum geworfen , da im dhx 185 wenig Sinn machen?!



naja. 185mm sind auf den meisten Deutschen Strecken schon ausreichend.... und mit dem richtigen Fahrer dann auch sicherlich schneller als volle 200mm Federweg. Aber vllt ist der Trackflip ja auch mit den alten Maßen bedruckt und der Hinterbau bietet wirklich 220mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. Juli 2013)

das war auch mein Gedanke. Ob die Strecken mehr oder weniger hergeben weiß ich nicht. Aber es gibt genügend Bikes im Moment die mti 220 / 200 spielen. Ich denk dass allein schon der Geometrie- und Lenkwinkelverstellung her das Ding bleiben wird.


----------



## _andi_ (21. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist auch mit S Rahmen nicht schlecht! 1 Kettenblatt? Leichte Reifen und Laufräder?



ich glaub irgendwo vorher hatte ich das schon gepostet ...







ist mit 2x10 antrieb. leichte reifen ja (hans dampf tubeless), auf subrosa30.


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. Juli 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht gleich jemand Reifen-Tipps für mich? Was gibts brauchbares, ähnlich wie RQ/MKII? Wie rollen die Hans Dampf Super Gravity im Vergleich zu meiner Kombi?



Ich hab auf meinem Enduro den 2,3er Baron und hinten den 2,4er MKII Protection, konnte es jetzt mal richtig im DH testen und muss sagen dass die Reifen (nicht wirklich überraschend) super sind, grad vom MKII bin ich positiv überrascht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Genau. Knapp unter 17 mit dh pellen ist optimal.
> Liegt gut in der luft und wird auf wurzelteppichen oder in steinfeldern nicht nervös.
> Das passiert bei nem richtig leichten bike schon mal eher.
> Mit luftfahrwerk wäre bei mir auch noch einiges drin. Die 40 ist ja nicht leicht.
> Aber mir gefällt coil einfach besser am dh bike.


Ich bin gestern in Lac Blanc mit meinem aktuellen Setup (extra-weiche Feder vorne , Heck auf 203/Lo, MM/WW DH tubeless... ziemlich genau 16kg) sehr zufrieden gewesen. Lag schön satt auf den doch eher ruppigen Strecken, war aber vorne nicht zu weich für steile/technische Sachen und Reserven waren auch noch da, habe mich beim Springen aber eh etwas zurückgehalten (keine Verletzung vorm Urlaub!! ).
Ich bleibe auch definitiv bei Coil, alleine schon weil ich mit Luft nur insg. 300g sparen könnte...!




_andi_ schrieb:


> ich glaub irgendwo vorher hatte ich das schon gepostet ...
> 
> ist mit 2x10 antrieb. leichte reifen ja (hans dampf tubeless), auf subrosa30.


Nicht übel! Die Laufräder des 2012er Dropzone waren eh der Hammer! Schade, dass es jetzt nur noch Mavic und Sun Ringle gibt... 

Passend dazu: Parkplatzfund gestern in Lac Blanc 





Drift 2.2 - mit der neuen 2-teiligen Felge


----------



## das_pat (24. Juli 2013)

ich frag mich immer was die jungs mit ihren laufrädern machen, so viele zerstörte oder brachial verbogene laufräder wie diese saison hab ich noch nie gesehen 

naja evtl sollte man wirklich mal die 20 ausgeben und zu nem richtig guten laufradbauer gehen, damit der die speichenspannung etc checkt...


----------



## mssc (24. Juli 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meinem Enduro den 2,3er Baron und hinten den 2,4er MKII Protection, konnte es jetzt mal richtig im DH testen und muss sagen dass die Reifen (nicht wirklich überraschend) super sind, grad vom MKII bin ich positiv überrascht.



Den MKII hab ich hinten jetzt auch drauf, in Kombination mit RQ 2,4 vorne. Der MKII wehrt sich aber noch, tubeless dicht zu werden, vielleicht liegts aber auch am (Tesa-)Tape, muss ich wahrscheinlich nochmal frisch aufziehen....


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube, dass viele Leute einfach sehr unsauber fahren und die daher die Felgen schrotten.
Ich persönlich wiege im Moment knapp 88kg und habe noch nie eine Felge zerballert.
Fahre jetzt nicht gerade langsam oder vorsichtig.
Wer seine Speichen nicht hin und wieder mal checkt, ob da was locker geworden ist, der ist selber Schuld.
Da geht es ja nicht nur ums Material, sondern auch darum was mir persönlich durch einen defekt passieren kann.


----------



## das_pat (24. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass viele Leute einfach sehr unsauber fahren und die daher die Felgen schrotten.
> Ich persönlich wiege im Moment knapp 88kg und habe noch nie eine Felge zerballert.
> Fahre jetzt nicht gerade langsam oder vorsichtig.
> Wer seine Speichen nicht hin und wieder mal checkt, ob da was locker geworden ist, der ist selber Schuld.
> Da geht es ja nicht nur ums Material, sondern auch darum was mir persönlich durch einen defekt passieren kann.



genau das wollte ich damit sagen!


----------



## Evil_Knievel (24. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ...
> Wer seine Speichen nicht hin und wieder mal checkt, ob da was locker geworden ist, der ist selber Schuld...



Was macht man denn, wenn man lockere Speichen entdeckt? Sollte man dann die Felge tauschen? Denn wenn man die lockeren einfach wieder spannt, verstärkt man doch unter Umständen einen Seiten-/Höhenschlag, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2013)

Achtung überspitzte Analogie:

Wenn dein Tank leer ist, kaufst du dir ein neues Auto?


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Juli 2013)

Also wenn du die lose Speiche mit einem Speichenschlüssel immer eine 1/4 Umdrehung anziehst und den Rundlauf der Felge kontrollierst, passiert da eigentlich nichts.
Falls du bereits eine "8" haben solltest, musst du zentrieren bzw. zentrieren lassen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juli 2013)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> dia-mandt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Klassiker 
Im Optimalfall hat man einen fähigen Bike-Mech/Hobbyschrauber an der Hand, der einem das wieder fachkundig "nachspannt"/zentriert. Einfach "fest" ziehen ist ein grober Fehler, damit zerstört man sich im schlimmsten Fall das Laufrad. Wenn man wie dia-mandt beschrieben hat vorgeht und darauf achtet, dass die Speichen auf jeder Seite etwa gleich stark gespannt sein müssen (einfach mit den Fingern testen), kriegt man das selbst ganz gut hin, wenn man kein totaler Grobmotoriker ist. Der wichtigste Faktor bei der Stabilität bzw. Haltbarkeit eines Laufrads ist, dass alle Speichen einer Seite so homogen wie möglich gespannt sein müssen. Im Umkehrschluss ist es absolutes Gift für ein Laufrad, wenn die Speichen unterschiedlich stark gespannt sind. Worst Case: 2 Speichen nebeneinander mit stark abweichender Spannung (muss NICHT durch einen Seiten-/Höhenschlag auffallen!). Wird die Felge an der Stelle belastet, wird die schwächer gespannte Speiche u. U. komplett entspannt. Abrupte (fast) vollständige Ent- und Belastungen sind die maximale Qual für eine Speiche, die macht das auch nur eine gewisse Zeit mit und bricht dann, i. d. R. an der Kröpfung, wenn es keine gerade Speiche ist. Das sollte man am besten im Hinterkopf haben, wenn man entweder an seinen Laufrädern hantiert oder Entscheidungen zu treffen hat, wie/ob man seine Laufräder mal checken lässt.

BTW: ich habe die Serien-Laufräder des nagelneuen Rockzone (Sun Ringle ADD Expert) von User anulu die Tage durchgechekt, die waren echt ok. Für vermutlich rein maschinell gefertigte Laufräder geradezu überraschend gut. Nur am einen Laufrad habe ich insg. 4 Speichen etwas korrigiert, da hier die Speichen mit der höchsten und der niedrigsten Spannung pro Seite direkt nebeneinander waren. Aber selbst die waren nicht weit aus dem Ruder. Insgesamt natürlich etwas größere Abweichungen, als wenn ich das per Hand auf homogene Spannung zentriere, aber nicht so, dass man (außer bei den besagten 4) hätte handeln müssen.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (25. Juli 2013)

Ok, danke für die Tipps! Dass man nicht wirklich direkt die Felge tauscht war mir schon klar 
Aber ich hatte tatsächlich gerade den Fall, dass ich am Hinterrad nach ein paar harten Landungen 2-3 sehr lockere Speichen hatte. Das Rad lief aber noch perfekt rund. Ich habe mich dann gefragt, ob nicht evtl durchs "festziehen" der lockeren Speichen der Seiten- bzw Höhenschlag erst entsteht?
Naja, ich hab sie jetzt vorsichtig nachgespannt, und bisher ist noch alles gut


----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2013)

Klar. wenn du es übertreibst mit dem Festziehen dann kannst du nen Höhen-/Seitenschlag riskieren!


----------



## FlorianDue (25. Juli 2013)

so, das FRX endlich mit blauer Wippe.

Am Wochenende gibt's Bilder mit neuem Touren LRS, ich verspreche euch, ihr werdet alle Augenkrebs bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (25. Juli 2013)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Aber ich hatte tatsächlich gerade den Fall, dass ich am Hinterrad nach ein paar harten Landungen 2-3 sehr lockere Speichen hatte. Das Rad lief aber noch perfekt rund....



Glaub mir, das tut es nicht mehr


----------



## das_pat (25. Juli 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wie ist denn dein Fazit zur Z Line?
> Wir sind ab dem 17.08 wieder eine Woche vor Ort.
> Bin mal gespannt.
> Finde, die hätten ein paar mehr Sprünge einbauen können.
> Aber naja. Man kann nicht alles haben



Wir sind auch genau an diesem WE wieder da, evtl gehen ja ein paar runs zusammen


----------



## mc83 (25. Juli 2013)

Hei, bitte helft mir mal weiter: Welcher Steuersatz passt nun an der Gabelkrone - also unten - in den Rahmen?

Grund der FRX 2013 Rahmen hat einen eingepresst der durchgehend 1 1/8" ist. Da ich aber meine Totem Tapered weiterfahren will, brauche ich ein passendes Lager für unten.

Habe da einen rausgesucht: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35006_40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html

Was meint Ihr, passt der?

Danke


----------



## freetourer (25. Juli 2013)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hei, bitte helft mir mal weiter: Welcher Steuersatz passt nun an der Gabelkrone - also unten - in den Rahmen?
> 
> Grund der FRX 2013 Rahmen hat einen eingepresst der durchgehend 1 1/8" ist. Da ich aber meine Totem Tapered weiterfahren will, brauche ich ein passendes Lager für unten.
> 
> ...



Welches FRX hast Du denn?

Mir sagte ein Service - Mitarbeiter von Canyon, dass immer der gleiche Steuersatz verbaut wird und die Modell mit Doppelbrückegabeln einen anderen Gabelkonus haben.

Wenn das richtig sein sollte müsste Dir doch der Gabelkonus für Tapered Gabelschäfte reichen:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36260_Gabelkonus-fuer-40er-Serie-.html

Müsste dann der IS52/40 sein.


----------



## mc83 (25. Juli 2013)

Hei, da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt: such nicht den Konus für die Gabel, sondern das untere Lager vom Steuersatz.

Du sagst bzw. Canyon , dass immer das Selbe Lager verbaut ist?
Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, leider auch nicht überprüfen, da der Rahmen noch nicht bei mir ist.


----------



## das_pat (25. Juli 2013)

du brauchst nur den konus, du darfst aber gerne glauben was geschrieben wurde, allein kostentechnisch ist es wesentlich günstiger immer das selbe lager und nur verschiedene konuse je nach gabel zu verbauen!!! was auch für den endkunden einfacher zu handhaben ist...

pack deinen rahmen aus und sehe das unzählige frx fahrer recht haben


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juli 2013)

Nabendle, ich brauche einen Tipp wie ich den FRX Hinterbau etwas Schluckfreudiger bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen bekomme. Aktuell steckt ein Van RC drin, den ich auch im Giant fahre und dort absolut mit zufrieden bin. Im FRX verhärtet der Hinterbau aber sehr schnell und das Bike wird besonders auf Wurzelfeldern unruhig. Eine offene Druckstufe bringt dabei etwas Besserung, allerdings zu Lasten der Fahrbarkeit in Anliegern und bei Sprüngen. Ich finde einfach keinen zufriedenstellenden Kompromiss. Entweder wabblig weich oder holprig straff.


----------



## christophersch (25. Juli 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Nabendle, ich brauche einen Tipp wie ich den FRX Hinterbau etwas Schluckfreudiger bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen bekomme. Aktuell steckt ein Van RC drin, den ich auch im Giant fahre und dort absolut mit zufrieden bin. Im FRX verhärtet der Hinterbau aber sehr schnell und das Bike wird besonders auf Wurzelfeldern unruhig. Eine offene Druckstufe bringt dabei etwas Besserung, allerdings zu Lasten der Fahrbarkeit in Anliegern und bei Sprüngen. Ich finde einfach keinen zufriedenstellenden Kompromiss. Entweder wabblig weich oder holprig straff.



Nur am Rande:
bist du dir 100%ig sicher, dass du die richtige Federhärte fährst?


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juli 2013)

Fahre ca. 28% Negativfederweg. Passt und fühlt sich auch gut an. Es geht mir besonders um das Setup für schnelle Downhills mit ruppigen Passagen.


----------



## christophersch (25. Juli 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Fahre ca. 28% Negativfederweg. Passt und fühlt sich auch gut an. Es geht mir besonders um das Setup für schnelle Downhills mit ruppigen Passagen.



hm, schwierig. Ich fürchte aber, da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen. Vor allem weil man doch auch nicht allzu viel verstellen kann, an dem Van R, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juli 2013)

Es ist der Van RC, Rebound und Compression. Ich fürchte fast, dass ich für bessere Performance auf einen Dämpfer mit High- und Lowspeed Compression wechseln muss.


----------



## simdiem (26. Juli 2013)

CC DB!

Sind Welten!

Gruß Simon

Ich zitier mich mal selber! Post:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9931113&postcount=81

Dazugehöriges Thema:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10729405&highlight=frx+tuning##post10729405


----------



## das_pat (26. Juli 2013)

nix ccdb! vivid! 

Klar der van dämpfer ist nicht grad das optimum, aber 2/3 umdrehungen federvorspannung, zugstufe so wenig das das bike beim ausfedern nicht hüpft + ein klick, druckstufe komplett offen

ggf 1 klick druckstufe, aber mehr kannst du vergessen, sonst wird holprig!

so ist mein setup bei 185mm hinten...


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. Juli 2013)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hei, da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt: such nicht den Konus für die Gabel, sondern das untere Lager vom Steuersatz.
> 
> Du sagst bzw. Canyon , dass immer das Selbe Lager verbaut ist?
> Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, leider auch nicht überprüfen, da der Rahmen noch nicht bei mir ist.



Ganz sicher, du brauchst nur den Konus


----------



## mc83 (26. Juli 2013)

das_pat:
"du darfst aber gerne glauben was geschrieben wurde, allein kostentechnisch ist es wesentlich günstiger immer das selbe lager und nur verschiedene konuse je nach gabel zu verbauen!!! ...und sehe das unzählige frx fahrer recht haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...."

Der User "freetourer" hatte die Info von einem Canyon mitarbeiter. Für die Bekanntgabe seines Wissens bin ich Ihm dankbar.
Jedoch hätte ich auf Infos von FRX Besitzern noch gehofft (wie jetzt vom LordLinchpin).
Denn zu Deinem Satz: ...unzählige FRX Fahrer recht haben.... unzählig sind die nicht, die sind an einer Hand leicht abzuzählen ;-)

Bin dann mal gespannt. Meine Gabel ist ja aus meinem Torque Dropzone (RS Totem) und hat ja den Konus schon drauf. Ich hoffe der passt (vom Winkel, Abmaße,..).
Weiters ist das eine Super Idee nur den Konus zu tauschen und ist wie du sagst sicher eine deutliche Kostenersparnis.


----------



## das_pat (26. Juli 2013)

Haha wow ich hab aber viele Hände 

Setz dich mal in z.b. Saalbach Hinterglemm früh beim Bäcker hin und schau mal was da in einer viertel Stunde an Bikes vorbeikommt.... da reichen grad so beide Hände für die ganzen FRXer nebst den ganzen anderen obergeilen Geschossen die man da zu sehen bekommt und das ist ein riesen Gebiet! allein wenn du mal an den popligen Samerberg gehst wo höchstens mal 20 Leute am Tag rumkrauchen hast du schon min. 2-3 FRX dort...
Es gibt weitaus weniger YT-Bikes zu sehen als FRX-Bikes...

Kann ja auch sein das die mir immer alle heimlich hinterherfahren, damit es mir so vorkommt als gäbe es so viele...


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Juli 2013)

Das stimmt. FRX sieht man sehr oft.
Ist der Volks"downhiller" geworden 
Preis/Leistung stimmt halt.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Juli 2013)

@ Pat.

werde mich in Saalbach mal nach einem weißen FRX umschauen


----------



## simdiem (27. Juli 2013)

So Männer, jetzt brauch ich eure Hilfe:

Als ich gerade einen Gabelservice gemacht habe, habe ich im Zuge dessen auch die Lager des Steuersatzes überprüft. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass das untere eingepresste Lager komplett fest sitzt und sich quasi nicht mehr drehen lässt. Ich habe es zwar mit viel Kraft wieder lose bekommen, allerdings spürt man beim drehen deutliche Rastspuren. Sprich das untere Lager ist hops. 

Jetzt meine Frage, welches Lager benötige ich? 

Es handelt sich ja um den Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz. Das untere Lager ist direkt in das Steuerrohr eingepresst, richtig? Also müsste es sich um die Bezeichnung IS handeln.
Weiterhin benötige ich noch den Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs am unteren Lager und den Durchmesser des Gabelschaftes an der Gabelbrücke. 
Beide Maße habe ich nicht gemessen, da ich mich erst nach dem Zusammenbau mit der Recherche beschäftigt habe. Weiß jemand die benötigten Daten? Ich habe die Van R mit Tapered Gabelschaft. Daher vermute ich mal 2,54mm*1,5 Zoll = 38,1mm --> 40 ?

Kann es sein dass der Einpressdurchmesser am Steuerrohr unten 52mm beträgt?

Handelt es sich somit um ein IS 52/40 Lager das ich benötige, also um dieses
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35006_40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html

Danke für eure Hilfe!!

Habt ihr noch Tipps, wie ich das alte Lager am besten entferne, ohne den Rahmen zu beschädigen?
Einpressen geht am besten vermutlich mit einer Gewindestange und Unterlegscheiben oder?

Beste Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (27. Juli 2013)

Also das Lager sollte das richtige sein, raushauen ist so eine Sache, sitzt etwas "verzwickt". Als erstes versuchen kannst du es ganz klassisch mit nem Austreiber, alternativ mit einem Schlitzdreher größeren Maßes. Sollte dir das Lager in Einzelteile zerfallen brauchst du Hilfe. Von unten einen Schlitzdreher flach auf die Oberkante der Lagerschale halten und von oben auf den Dreher schlagen, z.B. mit einer Gewindestange oder sonstigem geeignetem Werkzeug. Das ganze rings rum, irgendwann kommt das Teil dann raus. Ganz einfach oder?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Juli 2013)

Ich würd da mit keinem Schraubendreher oder Gewindestange drin rumhantieren.
Einmal abgerutscht und du versaust dir den Lagersitz.
Ich hab ne Kunststoffstange mit der ich die Lager austreibe.
Wenn du dir en Stück Besenstiel ablängst gehts auch.

Viel Glück

Achso bevor ichs vergess...Lager passt!


----------



## simdiem (28. Juli 2013)

@Lord Linchpin und @schbiker: Vielen Dank euch beiden für die guten Tipps. In den nächsten 2 Wochen werde ich es umsetzen und Bescheid geben wie es geklappt hat 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## kube (7. August 2013)

ich habe meine Lager immer mit diesem Tool rausgeschlagen und das hat bis jetzt super geklappt

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1260/a34868/rt-2-steuersatzlagerschalen-demontagegeraet.html


----------



## Master_KK (7. August 2013)

Das Lager ist das Cane Creek 52mm # BAA0006K. Meins war auch defekt und ich hab´s mit dem Schlitzschraubendreher von oben vorsichtig mit dem Hammer rausgeschlagen. Die Kante reicht zum ansetzen!

Problem war nur das neue Lager wieder reinzubekommen. Das sitzt so eng und ich weiß bis jetzt nicht ob es wirklich oben auf Anschlag ist, laut Steuerrohrlänge oben scheint es aber soweit zu passen. Bin da auch für Tipps dankbar wie man das am einfachsten reinbekommt ohne zu verkanten.

Gruss Kai


----------



## dia-mandt (7. August 2013)

Gehts nicht mit nem Einpresswerkzeug am einfachsten?

http://http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17248_Einpresswerkzeug-1-5--fuer-Steuersatzschalen-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (7. August 2013)

Man könnte sich auch aus einer Gewindestange und passenden Metallscheiben was basteln..


----------



## das_pat (8. August 2013)

ganz ehrlich, jeder gute bikeladen wechselt dir fÃ¼r 5-10â¬ den steuersatz, selber rumkloppen macht keinen sinn und fÃ¼r das geld welches ich fÃ¼r`s werkzeug ausgeben wÃ¼rde, investiere ich lieber in ein parkwochenende


----------



## das_pat (8. August 2013)

Hat von euch noch jemand einen 760er Spank Spoon Lenker vom Frx den er aus irgendwelchen optischen Gründen oder aus was weiß ich für einem Grund (natürlich kein Sturz) ausgetauscht hat und würde diesen gerne loswerden?
Ich habe meinen am WE geschrottet und derzeit ist es etwas schwierig einen zu bekommen weil er entweder ausverkauft oder einfach frech überteuert ist.


----------



## simdiem (8. August 2013)

Ich gebe mein Rad ganz bestimmt nicht in fremde Hände die dann auch noch dran rumdoktern. Gerechnet auf die vermutlich nächsten 20 Jahre die ich noch bike, werde ich vermutlich mehr fürs Steuersatz wechseln bezahlen als wenn ich das Werkzeug kaufe und es selber erledige. Wer es sich nicht zutraut, der soll es bleiben lassen. Ich traus mir jedenfalls zu.


----------



## DoubleU (8. August 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich gebe mein Rad ganz bestimmt nicht in fremde Hände die dann auch noch dran rumdoktern. Gerechnet auf die vermutlich nächsten 20 Jahre die ich noch bike, werde ich vermutlich mehr fürs Steuersatz wechseln bezahlen als wenn ich das Werkzeug kaufe und es selber erledige. Wer es sich nicht zutraut, der soll es bleiben lassen. Ich traus mir jedenfalls zu.



So sehe ich das auch. Der Hinweis auf den Händler und die "Ersparnis" die in einen Bikeparkbesuch fliesst war ja wohl die Milchmädchen Rechnung des Jahres. ;-)


----------



## das_pat (8. August 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für komische erfahrungen gemacht habt, aber mein bikedealer ums eck ist super, gut mittlerweile auch n guter spezl, bei dem weiß ich das alles passt, gut der teilt die leidenschaft auch und ist kein blöder rennradfrickler wie die anderen die man so kennt 

Selber wechseln ist ja nun auch kein problem, ich seh es nur nicht ein mich da abzumühen wenn ich das ganze auch bei einem netten gespräch und nem lecker kaffee gemacht bekomme


----------



## dia-mandt (9. August 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1441222

kleines Update....neuer Rahmen auf Garantie. Innenlager war nicht plan 
da sagte ich nicht nein.


----------



## das_pat (9. August 2013)

Nice! kommt ihr nun nächstes we nach saalbach?


----------



## dia-mandt (9. August 2013)

ja. samstag nacht gehts los.
wohnen dann direkt an der kohlmaisbahn (milka line)


----------



## Mithras (12. August 2013)

Wir haben auch direkt an der Milka gewohnt  .. lade grad ein Milka-Line Vid hoch .. sehr schöne Strecke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (12. August 2013)

zufällig hier?
http://www.appartement-saalbach.com/apartments


----------



## das_pat (12. August 2013)

boar was zahlt ihr denn da fÃ¼r ne nacht? wir haben direkt in hinterglemm an der adidas freeride ne ferienwohnung fÃ¼r 25â¬ pro nase incl jokercard... schau teuer aus!


----------



## Alkieeee (12. August 2013)

Hab da mal was bei Instagram gefunden! 
Ist das neue Torque Dhx von Anton Thelander.
Also mir gefällt es!


----------



## das_pat (12. August 2013)

Langsam find ich es echt schick! Ber ich werds bei der Eurobike mal antatschen


----------



## Whitey (12. August 2013)

Vivid Air im FRX ... kann mal jemand was zu seinem Setup posten? Ich finde den Hinterbau super, aber er verhärtet und nutzt nicht den gesamten Federweg. Ich fahre mit 30% Sag ...


----------



## das_pat (12. August 2013)

nimm mal alle druckstufen komplett raus und stell deine zugstufe so das die karre hinten nicht hüpft, wenns dann klappt kannst du langsam mal an den druckstufen drehen, je nach dem wie es dir taugt.... so wäre mein vorgehen


----------



## Sasse82 (12. August 2013)

Whitey schrieb:


> Vivid Air im FRX ... kann mal jemand was zu seinem Setup posten? Ich finde den Hinterbau super, aber er verhärtet und nutzt nicht den gesamten Federweg. Ich fahre mit 30% Sag ...



Und nimm mehr Druck!
Du kannst bei dem Teil viel Druck rein pumpen mit nur geringer Änderung im SAG. Ich fahre ca. 85-87 kg fahrfertigem Gewicht ca. 13-13,5 bar im Vivid.


----------



## das_pat (12. August 2013)

mehr druck bei nicht genutztem federweg? sorry versteh ich nicht ganz...


----------



## Sasse82 (12. August 2013)

Okay, seinen zweiten Teil des Satzes habe ich unterbewusst ignoriert. ;-)
Weil der Hinterbau bei mir auch recht verhärtet hat, aber weil er eben viel zu schnell in die Endprogression gerauscht ist (wegen zu wenig Druck), obwohl die Einstellung nach SAG vermeintlich passte.
Dann habe ich diesen Artikel hier gelesen, entsprechend das Setup geändert und war glücklich!

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (12. August 2013)

ok ich hab jetzt den ganzen vivid text nicht gelesen, aber deine aussage klingt logisch deshalb hab ich nachgefragt, ich kenn mich mit den luftdämpfern nicht ganz so aus deshalb ist jeder input irgendwo interessant, vorallem wenn man sich für die nächste saison eh ein neues fahrwerk zulegen möchte


----------



## simdiem (12. August 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> Langsam find ich es echt schick! Ber ich werds bei der Eurobike mal antatschen



Vergiss nicht ein paar Bilder zu machen und hier zu posten


----------



## dia-mandt (12. August 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> boar was zahlt ihr denn da fÃ¼r ne nacht? wir haben direkt in hinterglemm an der adidas freeride ne ferienwohnung fÃ¼r 25â¬ pro nase incl jokercard... schau teuer aus!



Ist nicht teuer.
90â¬ pro nacht. Wir fahren zu viert also 22,50â¬ pp inkl. Joker Card.
Selbstversorgung. Die bude hat ne kÃ¼che.


----------



## das_pat (13. August 2013)

@dia-mandt boar des geht aber!


----------



## whurr (13. August 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

ich denke gerade über ein Rockzone als Parkbike nach.

Da 6715 Posts nicht so schnell zu überfliegen sind, wage ich mal einige Fragen in die erfahrene Runde:

Gibt es am FRX irgendwelche bekannten Probleme?
Gibt es Teile, die man sofort wechseln sollte?
Gibt es Änderungen, die man gleich machen sollte?

Also so Sachen wie z.B. 
- notwendiges Abschleifen irgendwelcher Teile an der Kettenführung
- zu ändernde Kabelführung
- schnell sterbende Lager
- o.ä.

Hoffe Ihr könnte mir ein paar Tips aus eigener Erfahrung oder Erinnerung durch Mitlesen dieses Threads geben.

DANKE im Voraus!


----------



## das_pat (13. August 2013)

Also ich fahre selber das Playzone und n Spezl das Flashzone, beide haben keinerlei derartigen Probleme gemacht, machen keine und ich denke das werden sie auch nicht...
Alles ist passend und völlig funktional, einzig bei Umwerfermontage sind einige Problemchen bekannt, aber den Umbau wirst du ja nicht vorhaben denke ich mal.

Kannst das Bike aus der Box holen zusammenbauen und direkt in den Park!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

Schmierölstand der Boxxer kontrollieren, Kettenstreben trotz Plastikschutz lieber großzügig abkleben und beim Einstellen des Schaltwerks darauf achten, dass es nicht am Rahmen anstößt. Die Kombination aus Rennradkassette und MTB-Schaltwerk ist ein einigermaßen funktionierender Kompromiss. Besser geht's mit einem Saint oder Zee Schaltwerk, dass auf Kassetten mit kleiner Kapazität ausgelegt ist. Ansonsten ist das FRX ein Sorglosbike.


----------



## simdiem (13. August 2013)

Check lieber mal alle Schrauben nach. Manche sitzen nicht so wie sie sollten.


----------



## trigger666 (14. August 2013)

Die ersten 2014er Modelle sind online.

Das FRX ist noch nicht dabei.


----------



## ollum104 (14. August 2013)

Hat jemand eine Alternative zum aufdringlichen Steinschlagschutz beim 2013er FRX?
Was dezentes?


----------



## simdiem (14. August 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Alternative zum aufdringlichen Steinschlagschutz beim 2013er FRX?
> Was dezentes?



Normale Steinschlagschutzfolie


----------



## Tom-Ass (14. August 2013)

"Kleines" Update bei meinem Flashzone. Fox 40 raus, Dorado rein und noch nen Easton Havoc Vorbau dazu.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. August 2013)

also ne Gabel ohne Decals sieht einfach shitty aus.


----------



## luxaltera (14. August 2013)

Ich finds goil


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. August 2013)

Da hat mir meins mit farblich passenden Decals besser gefallen


----------



## Tom-Ass (14. August 2013)

Vllt kommen noch blaue Decals drauf. Aber mir gefällt es so eig richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (14. August 2013)

Guck mal in mein Album, dann weißt du wie es aussehen wird


----------



## whurr (15. August 2013)

DANKE an das_pat, Nico Laus und simdiem für die guten Nachrichten


----------



## Diegurke (15. August 2013)

Servus Leute, ich brauch eure Hilfe..

Mein neues Torque FRX Dropzone hat Spiel wenn ich es am Sattel anhebe Es ist aber kein Buchsenspiel! Gleitlager und Buchse sind OK
Das Problem ist, dass der ganze Trackflip in der Wippe wackelt und ist je nach Einstellung stärker (lo) oder schwächer (hi). 
Canyon ist informiert, stellt sich aber dumm und nicht wirklich hilfsbereit/kompetent.
Was ist die Ursache? Trackflip oder Buchsen zu breit? Hat jemand selber Abhilfe geschaffen?
Gruß


----------



## othu (15. August 2013)

die schraube durch den trackflip ist ordentlich angezogen?


----------



## Diegurke (15. August 2013)

othu schrieb:


> die schraube durch den trackflip ist ordentlich angezogen?




Na klar, 12 Nm. Arbeitest du beim Canyon Service  

Den Trackflip und den Sitz in der Wippe sowie alles Andere habe ich gereinigt und korrekt montiert.
Montagefehler schließe ich daher aus..


----------



## othu (15. August 2013)

nein, ich habe einen richtigen job. allerdings hatte ich das problem auch schon. scheinbar hatte sich da irgendwas beim zusammenbau verkantet. nachdem ich den trackflip nochmal raus genommen, gesäubert, gefettet und dann mit 14Nm (ich weiss, das canyon 12 sagt) angezogen habe ist Ruhe.


----------



## dia-mandt (15. August 2013)

Also bei mir waren die original Buchsen/ Gleitlager innerhalb von ein paar Wochen am Ende.
Das Canyon frisst die zum Frühstück.
Habe dann auf Huber gewechselt. Da musste ich innerhalb von 8 Monaten nur 1 Mal die Gleitlager tauschen.


----------



## Diegurke (15. August 2013)

othu schrieb:


> nein, ich habe einen richtigen job. allerdings hatte ich das problem auch schon. scheinbar hatte sich da irgendwas beim zusammenbau verkantet. nachdem ich den trackflip nochmal raus genommen, gesäubert, gefettet und dann mit 14Nm (ich weiss, das canyon 12 sagt) angezogen habe ist Ruhe.



Fetten und ein paar Nm mehr hab ich auch schon probiert, hat nichts gebracht....


----------



## Diegurke (15. August 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also bei mir waren die original Buchsen/ Gleitlager innerhalb von ein paar Wochen am Ende.
> Das Canyon frisst die zum Frühstück.
> Habe dann auf Huber gewechselt. Da musste ich innerhalb von 8 Monaten nur 1 Mal die Gleitlager tauschen.



"original Buchsen/ Gleitlager"- Problem hab ich hier schon gelesen,
die sind es bei mir nicht.
Die Buchse sitzt bombenfest im Gleitlager. Beim Anheben kann ich mit den Fingern auf Trackflip und Wippe das Wackel gut spüren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (15. August 2013)

Dann ist da wohl tatsächlich etwas falsch gefertigt.
Blöd, weil das jetzt bestimmt wieder ne Weile dauert, bis du da nen Ersatz hast.


----------



## das_pat (15. August 2013)

bei mir sind buchsen und gleitlager auch breit...


----------



## das_pat (15. August 2013)

Ich habe ein kleines Problemchen, evtl weiß von euch jemand einen Rat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10860642#post10860642


----------



## dia-mandt (15. August 2013)

produzieren die organischen beläge evtl. mehr hitze sodass der druckpunkt wandert....?!


----------



## Timebandit (15. August 2013)

Diegurke schrieb:


> "original Buchsen/ Gleitlager"- Problem hab ich hier schon gelesen,
> die sind es bei mir nicht.
> Die Buchse sitzt bombenfest im Gleitlager. Beim Anheben kann ich mit den Fingern auf Trackflip und Wippe das Wackel gut spüren..



Hatte ein ähnliches, wenn nicht sogar das gleiche Problem. Bei mir war die angegebene Länge der Buchsen von 22,2mm zu lang. Hierdurch hatte der Trackflip, obwohl alles korrekt montiert und angezogen, Spiel in seiner Aufnahme. Ich habe dann die Buchsen auf knappe 22,1mm runterdrehen lassen und alles lief perfekt. Man könnte natürlich auch von den inneren Auflageflächen des TrackFlips was wegnehmen und lässt die Buchsen wie sie sind. Kontrollier das doch mal bei Dir. 
Greez,.......


----------



## das_pat (15. August 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> produzieren die organischen beläge evtl. mehr hitze sodass der druckpunkt wandert....?!



Kann schon sein, meißt wenn ich hart anbremse wandert er weg vom lenker, kurz drauf ist er wieder da wo ich ihn haben mag... daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, vorallem weil das bisher nur mit den organischen so ist... spätestens am montag wars das eh mit denen denk ich  dann werden wir ja sehen ob andere beläge die gleichen komischen sachen verursachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (15. August 2013)

hehe.....saaaaaaaalbach baby.


----------



## SK7WALK3R (16. August 2013)

Mich würde interessieren was bei der Geschichte mit den Dämpferbuchsen nun heraus gekommen ist.

Die Einbaubreite beträgt an beiden Seiten des Dämpfers 22,2 mm, richtig?


----------



## simdiem (16. August 2013)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Die Einbaubreite beträgt an beiden Seiten des Dämpfers 22,2 mm, richtig?


Richtig! 22,2 mm


----------



## SK7WALK3R (16. August 2013)

Ok, da bin ich nun aber etwas irritiert. Fox stellt da eine nette Excel Liste zur Verfügung, in der die üblichen Einbaubuchsen wohl für die OEM-Dämpfer angegeben ist.
Canyon gibt ja pauschal eine Breite von 22,2 an. In der Liste von Fox ist das eher gemischt. Die Buchsen die am häufigsten aufgeführt sind haben sie Nummer 803-03-030. Wenn man Google mal etwas bemüht stellt man fest, dass dies Buchsen mit einer Breite von 21.85mm sind. Die 22,2mm Buchsen haben die Nummer 803-03-059 und sind eher selten vertreten.
Was ist da los? Ist Fox besser informiert als Canyon selbst?


----------



## Timebandit (16. August 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Richtig! 22,2 mm


Zumindest in der Theorie. Scheint allerdings nicht bei allen Bikes aufgrund von Toleranten zu passen. Siehe meinem Post. Habe mir die Mühe gemacht die Aufnahmebreiten mit ner vernünftigen Schieblehre nachzumessen. Siehe da, die "untere" Einbaubreite (TrackFlip) war deulich geringer als die "obere". Hierdurch kam bei meinem Bike das Spiel in dem Bereich zu stande.
Greez,...


----------



## simdiem (16. August 2013)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Ok, da bin ich nun aber etwas irritiert. Fox stellt da eine nette Excel Liste zur Verfügung, in der die üblichen Einbaubuchsen wohl für die OEM-Dämpfer angegeben ist.
> Canyon gibt ja pauschal eine Breite von 22,2 an. In der Liste von Fox ist das eher gemischt. Die Buchsen die am häufigsten aufgeführt sind haben sie Nummer 803-03-030. Wenn man Google mal etwas bemüht stellt man fest, dass dies Buchsen mit einer Breite von 21.85mm sind. Die 22,2mm Buchsen haben die Nummer 803-03-059 und sind eher selten vertreten.
> Was ist da los? Ist Fox besser informiert als Canyon selbst?



Bin jetzt für dich in den Keller gewatschelt und habe meine alten Originalbuchsen rausgekruschtelt. ^^

Auf denen steht 22,2 x 8. 8 mm Innendurchmesser für die Trackflipschraube und 22,2 mm für die Buchsenbreite. Der Messschieber sagt 22,2 und 22,15 mm. Das ist in Ordnung. Sind die Buchsen zu breit, kann der Trackflip nichtmehr im Rockerarm verspannt werden. 

Ich verstehe jetzt auch nicht so ganz wo dein Problem ist. 

Ich habe relativ früh auf Huber Buchsen gewechselt und kann das jedem nur ans Herz legen.


----------



## User60311 (16. August 2013)

21,85 ist ein anderes Einbaumaß als 22,20.

Canyon hat definitiv 22,20mm als Buchsenmaß.

Da werden halt immer tausende in einem Maß hergestellt, wo man denkt die werden gebraucht. 22,20 wird halt öfters verbaut als 21,85. Deshalb ist 22,20 immer ausverkauft und 21,85 gibts noch jahrelang. Wenn du bei Huber zb bestellst, werden deine Buchsen erst dann produziert, wenn du sie bestellst. Deshalb sind da Sondermaße kein Problem.

Edit:
Wenn du es genau nimmst, dann ist die Aufnahme am Rahmen ungefähr genau etwas breiter als 22,20.
Das kommt durch Materialabrieb, Lackabrieb, etc und durch biegsames Alu.
Der Bolzen (bzw die Buchsen) sollten dann ein ganz kleines bisschen kleiner als 22,20 sein.
-> Denn erst wenn du alles zusammen schraubst, *klemmst *du mit der Schraube die Buchsen so im Rahmen ein, dass die Kraft vom Dämpfer nur über die Buchsen in den Rahmen geleitet werden und nicht über die Schraube.
Deswegen dürfen sich die Buchsen auch nicht im Rahmen drehen, sondern müssen fest im Rahmen liegen!


----------



## SK7WALK3R (16. August 2013)

Ok, schaut euch mal hier: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm     unter QuickTech RearShocks die "Rear Shock Fit Chart" an.

Dort sind zwar nur FRX bis 2011 aufgeführt, aber alle mit 21,85mm.

Mich interessiert dieses Thema, da ich auch mit den Originalbuchsen etwas Spiel habe und mich das zunehmend nervt.


----------



## dia-mandt (16. August 2013)

da ist ja schon das Problem.
2011 war der Rahmen kompl. anders.
Daher auch die 21,85. Danach würde ich mich nicht mehr richten.
Ich habe damals meine Huber Buchsen mit jeweils 22,2 machen lassen und die haben perfekt gepasst! Also ich denke, dass 22,2 schon richtig ist.
Aber die original Canyon Buchsen sind evtl. einfach nicht die besten und wohl auch nicht perfekt gedreht. Da kommt es wohl zu Toleranzen.
Huber is the way to go!


----------



## Timebandit (16. August 2013)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Ok, schaut euch mal hier: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm     unter QuickTech RearShocks die "Rear Shock Fit Chart" an.
> 
> Dort sind zwar nur FRX bis 2011 aufgeführt, aber alle mit 21,85mm.
> 
> Mich interessiert dieses Thema, da ich auch mit den Originalbuchsen etwas Spiel habe und mich das zunehmend nervt.



Die Originalbuchsen kannste eh in die Tonne kloppen. Wurde hier ja schon diverse Male erwähnt. Die hatten bei meinem Bike damals nach der ersten Ausfahrt Spiel. Oder sogar schon vor der ersten und ich habs nur nicht bemerkt. Kauf Dir wie schon oft erwähnt die Buchsen beim Herrn Huber und alles wird gut. Fahre die jetzt auch schon seit einem Jahr und habe da noch keinerlei Probleme gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (16. August 2013)

ok, das mit Bikes vor 2011 wusst ich jetzt nich ausem Kopf, sorry !

Ja, die Canyon Buchsen sind Schrott. Zu weich, ******* verarbeitet. Und was ist das bitte für ne "Lackierung, Eloxierung" ? Die bröselte bei mir schon nach paar Wochen ab.

Seit dem ich auf PTFE Gleitlager (Ebay England, ich würd behaupten, es sind Igus) und selbstgedrehte Buchsen gewechselt hab, ist Ruhe !


----------



## SK7WALK3R (16. August 2013)

Denke nicht, dass das Problem einfach nur an dem Baujahr liegt. Canyon hat schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt pauschal von 22,2mm bei allen Rahmen geschrieben.

Naja, wenns wirklich einfach nur schlechte Buchsen sind dann fliegen sie raus und es kommen welche von FOX rein


----------



## DoubleU (16. August 2013)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass das Problem einfach nur an dem Baujahr liegt. Canyon hat schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt pauschal von 22,2mm bei allen Rahmen geschrieben.
> 
> Naja, wenns wirklich einfach nur schlechte Buchsen sind dann fliegen sie raus und es kommen welche von FOX rein



Wie bereits erwähnt - besser welche von Huber (http://www.huber-bushings.com)


----------



## simdiem (16. August 2013)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass das Problem einfach nur an dem Baujahr liegt. Canyon hat schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt pauschal von 22,2mm bei allen Rahmen geschrieben.
> 
> Naja, wenns wirklich einfach nur schlechte Buchsen sind dann fliegen sie raus und es kommen welche von FOX rein



Mit Fox Buchsen beseitigst du nicht das Spiel. Wir haben dich gewarnt. Also hinterher nicht rum ..


----------



## simdiem (16. August 2013)

Da es ja öfters mal diskutiert wird, ob ein FRX tourentauglich ist, hier ein kleiner Beweis. 

Ich war am Dienstag mit @rfmausi auf Tour in Heidelberg. Er mit seinem Torque und ich mit meinem FRX im Tourenmodus. Unter die Stollen genommen wurde der Königsstuhl 2x und zum Schluss der Weiße Stein. Die Trails in Heidelberg sind wirklich allererste Sahne und machen selbst mit einem Hardcoretourer  eine mords Gaudi. Also ich kann jedem Heidelberg nur wärmstens empfehlen und es wird auch nicht meine letzte Ausfahrt gewesen sein. 

Die Tour ging insgesamt über knapp 60 km und wir hatten am Ende knapp 1250 Höhenmeter in den Oberschenkeln, die wir aber auch alle gefahren sind. 

Anbei ein Diagramm der Tourauswertung von rfmausi





Unsere Bikes aufm Königsstuhl





Gruß Simon


----------



## DoubleU (16. August 2013)

Seit ich das Rockzone habe fahre ich fast nur noch mit diesem und mein Nerve ESX 8.0 z.B. steht fast nur noch rum. Also auch bei Touren. Der etwas schwerere Aufstieg wird durch dem erhöhten Spass bergab mehr als wett gemacht.


----------



## SK7WALK3R (16. August 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mit Fox Buchsen beseitigst du nicht das Spiel. Wir haben dich gewarnt. Also hinterher nicht rum ..



Danke für die Warnung 

Mit Buchsen von Fox hatte ich viele Jahre lang keinerlei Probleme und ich bekomme sie kurzfristig vor Ort bei Hibike. Ein Test ists fürs Wochenende wert und ich denke dass die Lage bei Canyon nicht so dramtisch ist, als dass man nicht ohne hochpräzise Individualanfertigung zurecht kommt. Falls doch .... :kotz:


----------



## simdiem (16. August 2013)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Seit ich das Rockzone habe fahre ich fast nur noch mit diesem und mein Nerve ESX 8.0 z.B. steht fast nur noch rum. Also auch bei Touren. Der etwas schwerere Aufstieg wird durch dem erhöhten Spass bergab mehr als wett gemacht.



Sehr gut, noch einer . Aber ich sehe das ganz genauso wie du



SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Danke für die Warnung
> 
> Mit Buchsen von Fox hatte ich viele Jahre lang keinerlei Probleme und ich bekomme sie kurzfristig vor Ort bei Hibike. Ein Test ists fürs Wochenende wert und ich denke dass die Lage bei Canyon nicht so dramtisch ist, als dass man nicht ohne hochpräzise Individualanfertigung zurecht kommt. Falls doch .... :kotz:



Ein Test ist es wert. Allerdings geht es ja nicht nur um Spielfreiheit, sondern auch darum, dass die Huber Buchsen eine wesentlich geringere Reibung haben und damit das Ansprechmoment geringer wird. 

Aber probier die Fox Buchsen ruhig aus. Wenn sie dir taugen, dann ist ja alles in Butter  und falls nicht, dann weißt du ja jetzt wo du glücklich wirst ^^


----------



## shorty79 (17. August 2013)

Hey
Habe mal ne frage.
Zur zeit fahre ich ein votec v.fr, nun will ich mir vielleicht einen frx rahmen zulegen.
Passt eine Hammerschmidt an den Rahmen? 

Danke Gruss Shorty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (17. August 2013)

Habs schon herausgefunden.Hammerschmidt passt.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (21. August 2013)

Ich habe mir gestern ein 2013er FRX Dropzone bestellt. Kann man an diesem Rahmen eine Reverb Stealth verbauen? Bei den EX Rahmen ists ja möglich.


----------



## kube (21. August 2013)

ja kannste


----------



## AlteHippe (29. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir jetzt auch einen Canyon Torque FRX 6.0 2012 Frame gekäuft... Einen gebrauchten halt.
Leider ist da kein Steuersatz mehr drin gewesen und ich such mir jetzt einen Wolf und komm nicht weiter welchen Cane Creek 40 ich jetzt konkret brauche?!
Die Canyon Hotline konnte mir leider überhaupt nicht (sinnvoll) weiterhelfen. Da kam lediglich ein "sollte der 04.ZS44 sein" raus... Allerdings keine Info ob die Tall oder Short Version. Abgesehen davon kommt mir das spanisch vor da der obere Durchmesser auf den Bildern kleinen wirkt als der untere, ich hätte hier eher auf ZS44/28,6 IS52/40 getippt...

Hat hier jemand einen Rat bzw. eine konkrete Empfehlung für mich?

1000 Dank schonmal!

Grüße!


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)




----------



## AlteHippe (29. August 2013)

Moin!

Ah, OK! Doch der SZ44 

Kann jetzt nur nicht ganz erkennen ableiten ob es der kompette Steuersatz ist oder nur das Upper/Top Assemblie. Kannst Du mir da bitte noch weiter helfen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Steht doch auf der Schachtel  Es ist ein ZS 44 Short / TOP... Ich hab mir nur das Top Assembly geholt, da ich lediglich die Farbe von Orange auf Schwarz wechseln wollte. ! Ich hab auch echt lange gesucht und es war äußerst verwirrend. Ich kanns nachvollziehen


----------



## AlteHippe (29. August 2013)

Da hat er recht :-D Steht drauf <br>Danke Dir! Und was press ich unten rein?<br>


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Wenn überhauptnichts drin ist, den hier


Edit:
Moment...d.h. du hast auch keine Spacer usw. oder?


----------



## AlteHippe (29. August 2013)

Nope, leider nicht... bzw. bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die von meinem Glory verwenden kann. Boxxer ausm Glory raus, rein ind Canyon... Das ist der Plan.<br>


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Also ich meine das bei mir zwei Spacerringe drin sind. Das mußt du mal austesten. Das ist jedenfalls der Steuersatz der original drin war. 

Frage an die Allgemeinheit: Kann man generell jeden Steuersatz verwenden den man möchte? Es ist doch nur ne Frage vom Rest der dazu kommt (Gabel, Vorbau, Gabelschaftlänge usw) ??


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. August 2013)

AlteHippe schrieb:


> Da hat er recht :-D Steht drauf <br>Danke Dir! Und was press ich unten rein?<br>



Moin, unten wird einfach nur das Lager eingepresst, müsste IS 52 sein.
Da du ja eh kein Steuersatz eingebaut hast kannste mit nem Messschieber einfach den Innendurchmesser messen und dann den richtigen Steuersatz bestellen.


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

IS 52? Hmm....heißt das, dass auch tapered Gabeln möglich sind?


----------



## AlteHippe (29. August 2013)

Moment, spacer hab ich :-D

Da sind wir genau beim Thema... Hatte  gedacht das unter kein 44 passt und genau der ist ja im kompletten  Steuersatz dabei (dachte ich).
Kanns noch nicht messen da der Rahmen noch aufm Weg is... Hatte gehoft jemand hat die Info quasi aus der Hüfte geschossen parat.

Ergo müsste ich (vorausgesetzt unten IS52) zei einzelteile bestellen...


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

ISt ja auch möglich. Ich hab ja auch nur das obere Teil bestellt.

Unten

Oben


Edit: Jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder. Der Rahmen ist auf Tapered ausgelegt, aber durch den Steuersatz unten reduziert auf 1 1/8" !


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> ISt ja auch möglich. Ich hab ja auch nur das obere Teil bestellt.
> 
> Unten
> 
> ...



Bin mir nit ganz sicher aber ich denk das eher durch den Gabelkonus, der auf den Schaft der Boxxer/Fox40 aufgeschlagen wird auf, 1 1/2 gebracht wird.

So isses richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Aber der IS 52 ist von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 reduziert. Zudem gibts den IS 52 auch als reinen 1.5 Zöller. Hmmm...


----------



## AlteHippe (29. August 2013)

Verstehe!
Dann passt der IS52 bei mir! meine Boxxer RC 2012 ist nicht Tapered... Sollte also in der Kombi passen!


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Genau. Boxxer ist 1 1/8 ! Du brauchst den IS52 der auf 1 1/8 reduziert.


----------



## AlteHippe (29. August 2013)

Perfekt! Vielen Dank!


----------



## dia-mandt (29. August 2013)

Beim Original Steuersatz wird für die Boxxer von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 mit Hilfe eines Gabelkonus reduziert.


----------



## freetourer (29. August 2013)

Hatte ich ja eigentlich auch vor kurzem hier noch gepostet.

Man besorgt sich also den normalen Steuersatz für tapered Steuerrohr und tapered Gabeln und bei Bedarf (für z.B. 1 1/8 Boxxer)noch den zusätzlichen Gabelkonus dazu (kostet ja nicht die Welt):

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-40er-Serie-.html?xtcr=25&xtmcl=Cane_Creek_40


----------



## AlteHippe (29. August 2013)

Zusammengefasst benötige isch also einen

ZS44 für oben 
IS52/40 für unten (der NICHT auf 1 1/8 reduziert)
und einen Gabelkonus der dann auf 1 1/8 reduziert?

Blöd gefragt, warum keinen IS52/30 der direkt von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 reduziert?

Sorry wenn ich nochmal hinterfrage, Steuersätzle liegen mir einfachnicht so...


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Bei deiner Konfiguration hättest du die leichte Option über den Gabelkonus gleich auf Tapered umzustellen. 
Bei der anderen Konfig (IS 52 1.5" auf 1 1/8") musst den Steuersatz unten tauschen....wenn ich jetzt nicht allzu deppert bin.


----------



## AlteHippe (29. August 2013)

Bäääähm!!! Der Depp bin ganz offensichtlich ich!

Immer ein schönes Gefühl, wenn der Groschen fällt! :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (29. August 2013)

Weil du dann eine höhere Flexibilität hast was die Gabeln angeht falls du mal ne andere günstig kriegst und der Steuersatz noch ok ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2013)

AlteHippe schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt auch einen Canyon Torque FRX 6.0 2012 Frame gekäuft... Einen gebrauchten halt.
> Leider ist da kein Steuersatz mehr drin gewesen und ich such mir jetzt einen Wolf und komm nicht weiter welchen Cane Creek 40 ich jetzt konkret brauche?!


Die Sache ist EIGENTLICH sehr einfach, du brauchst dafür lediglich auf diese Seite der Cane Creek Website zu navigieren und deine Daten einzugeben. Dort muss man allerdings Canyon / Torque (nicht FRX!) / 2013 auswählen, um zum Ziel zu kommen, da Cane Creek anscheinend noch nicht bemerkt hat, dass das FRX seit 2012 das selbe Steuerrohr-Layout hat wie eigentlich alle anderen Canyon MTBs auch - ja, das IST verwirrend.  Dann noch auswählen: Stock Fork "yes" oben pressfit, unten integrated. Wenn man auf den folgenden Seiten die entsprechenden Daten eingibt, kommt man dann zu diesem Ergebnis:





Dazu brauchst du dann noch den passenden Konus (siehe Link im Posting von  @freetourer), der von 1.5 Lager auf 1 1/8" Schaft adaptiert und der Drops ist gelutscht  (also genau das, was du auch nochmal richtig zusammengefasst hast)




der_erce schrieb:


> Wenn überhauptnichts drin ist, den hier
> Es ist der linke!


Argh, das ist *FALSCH!!!*  (Am besten einfach das Posting editieren, sonst kommt noch jemand per Suche drauf und kauft Mist!)
Wie schbiker schon geschrieben hat, kommt unten KEINE Lagerschale rein, lediglich das entsprechende Lager. Genau das ist der Unterschied zwischen "Semi-integriert" und "Integriert".




der_erce schrieb:


> Frage an die Allgemeinheit: Kann man generell jeden Steuersatz verwenden den man möchte? Es ist doch nur ne Frage vom Rest der dazu kommt (Gabel, Vorbau, Gabelschaftlänge usw) ??


Nein. Du kannst du Steuersätze verwenden, die für den oben abgebildeten Standard passen. Ein unteres Lager, das direkt auf 1 1/8 adaptiert, geht natürlich auch, aber so viel ich weiß, gibt es das gar nicht... ich kenne für IS52 eigentlich ausschließlich Steuersätze, die über den Konus adaptieren. Wenn man bei Cane Creek statt IS52/40 IS52/30 auswählt, sollte das meines Wissens nach einfach nur statt dem Package IS52 Lager + 1.5 Konus das gleiche Lager mit 1 1/8 Adapter-Konus sein...




der_erce schrieb:


> IS 52? Hmm....heißt das, dass auch tapered Gabeln möglich sind?


Drei mal darfst du raten, was ich für eine Gabel fahre?  Alle Singlecrown Gabeln, die bei Canyon verbaut werden, sollten eigentlich einen tapered Schaft haben. Lediglich die eine Zocchi im 2011er (?) Torque war so viel ich weiß eine Ausnahme, weil es die nicht mit tapered Schaft gab.




der_erce schrieb:


> Jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder. Der Rahmen ist auf Tapered ausgelegt, aber durch den Steuersatz unten reduziert auf 1 1/8" !


Nur durch den Konus!  Sieht man ja auch ziemlich deutlich, wenn man auf das Steuerrohr schaut, dass das auf Tapered ausgelegt ist.




AlteHippe schrieb:


> Bäääähm!!! Der Depp bin ganz offensichtlich ich!


Nein, das war in dem Fall der_erce, weil er dich mit seinen falschen Angaben verwirrt hat  So, jetzt ist aber gut mit Erce-Bashing


----------



## Evil_Knievel (29. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bei deiner Konfiguration hättest du die leichte Option über den Gabelkonus gleich auf Tapered umzustellen.
> Bei der anderen Konfig (IS 52 1.5" auf 1 1/8") musst den Steuersatz unten tauschen....wenn ich jetzt nicht allzu deppert bin.



Der Unterschied zwischen IS52/40 und IS52/30 ist lediglich der mitgelieferte Konus, das Lager ist immer das Gleiche.

"....IS52/40 für unten (der NICHT auf 1 1/8 reduziert)
und einen Gabelkonus der dann auf 1 1/8 reduziert?..."
ist also nichts anderes als ein IS52/30. 

Edit: Oh, Smubob war mal wieder schneller und ausführlicher


----------



## AlteHippe (29. August 2013)

Top!  Vielen Dank! Jetzt ist es klar, verstanden und bestellt! 

Danke Euch allen!


----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

Auf dich hab ich gewartet 


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Argh, das ist *FALSCH!!!*  (Am besten einfach das Posting editieren, sonst kommt noch jemand per Suche drauf und kauft Mist!)
> Wie schbiker schon geschrieben hat, kommt unten KEINE Lagerschale rein, lediglich das entsprechende Lager. Genau das ist der Unterschied zwischen "Semi-integriert" und "Integriert".



Jajaa.. komm runter. Im dem Beitrag hab ichs ja richtig gepostet 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein, das war in dem Fall der_erce, weil er dich mit seinen falschen Angaben verwirrt hat  So, jetzt ist aber gut mit Erce-Bashing


Naja. es war nicht alles falsch. Von daher stimmt die Aussage nicht zu 100%   Hat sich ja alles geklärt jetzt


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2013)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Edit: Oh, Smubob war mal wieder schneller und ausführlicher


Schneller bin ich oft nicht (vor allem aufm Trail ), nur ausführlicher 




der_erce schrieb:


> Auf dich hab ich gewartet


  






der_erce schrieb:


> Jajaa.. komm runter. Im dem Beitrag hab ichs ja richtig gepostet


Ja, richtig. Aber du hast im anderen Beitrag immer noch die falsche Info stehen und ich kenne das nur zu gut... wenn IRGENDWO irgendwas falsches im Internet steht, gibt es IMMER jemanden, der es findet und danach dann weinen muss, weil entweder was nicht passt oder im schlimmsten Fall was ireparabel verpfriemelt ist...!  Deshalb: editier den Betrag besser noch und entferne den Link!




der_erce schrieb:


> Naja. es war nicht alles falsch. Von daher stimmt die Aussage nicht zu 100%   Hat sich ja alles geklärt jetzt


Streng dich nicht so arg an, dich zu rechtfertigen... ich hab dich doch trotzdem noch lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. August 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, richtig. Aber du hast im anderen Beitrag immer noch die falsche Info stehen und ich kenne das nur zu gut... wenn IRGENDWO irgendwas falsches im Internet steht, gibt es IMMER jemanden, der es findet und danach dann weinen muss, weil entweder was nicht passt oder im schlimmsten Fall was ireparabel verpfriemelt ist...!  Deshalb: editier den Betrag besser noch und entferne den Link!


Schon gut. ich weiß was du meinst. Hab den Hyperlink geändert. 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Streng dich nicht so arg an, dich zu rechtfertigen... ich hab dich doch trotzdem noch lieb



Brauch ich nicht. Hab ja Recht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schon gut. ich weiß was du meinst. Hab den Hyperlink geändert.





Mal etwas ganz anderes... Canyon *ergänzt* sein Programm nicht durch das DHX, es *ersetzt* das FRX damit...!  Davon kann jetzt natürlich jeder halten, was er will. Ich hätte zusammen mit der Einführung des DHX eher das EX durch ein "geschrumpftes" FRX ersetzt (leichterer Rohrsatz, Trackflip 165/180, Geo und Ausstattung sonst wie bei den EX Modellen). Mit dem FRX jetzt voll auf DH zu setzen passt zwar zur aktuellen Tendenz am Markt, aber ich bin einfach jemand, der genau die Bikes zwischen DH'er und Enduros mag, die ECHTEN Freerider! Wie es im 2014 Thread jemand geschrieben hat: Canyon orientiert sich halt einfach nach der breiten Masse - und die kaufen DH'er oder (New-School-)Enduros, keine "klassischen" Freerider...  Nichts destotrotz finde ich, dass das DHX sehr geil geworden ist. Auch endlich wieder eins in RAW  Einen Mix zwischen Flashzone (Rahmen, Kurbel, Bremsen) und Rockzone (Gabel, Schaltung) fände ich perfekt  Laufräder verbaut Canyon eh schon seit Jahren nichts, was mich anspricht (einzige Ausnahme: Subrosa/DT im alten Dropzone) ...Canyon könnte von mir aus neben den Pedalen auch die Laufräder weglassen 


*Flashzone:*






*Rockzone:*






*Playzone:*






*Modellübersicht:*


----------



## dia-mandt (29. August 2013)

wäre das flashzone mit schwarzen anbauteilen ausgestattet, dann wäre es nice.
allerdings haben die wohl noch al an der gewichtsschraube gedreht...siehe rockzone.
mit coil fahrwerk und dh pellen 16,50kg ist mal echt gut!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. August 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> wäre das flashzone mit schwarzen anbauteilen ausgestattet, dann wäre es nice.
> allerdings haben die wohl noch al an der gewichtsschraube gedreht...siehe rockzone.
> mit coil fahrwerk und dh pellen 16,50kg ist mal echt gut!



stimmt so nicht ganz!  die 2014 er fox 40 rc2 ist eine Float!! D.h Luftgabel durch zusätzlich geändertes gabeldesign wiegt allein der aufbau der gabel schon unter dem gewicht der 2013 er 40!


finde es aber auch be***** von canyon nicht ein mini dhler bzw waschechtes parkbike rauszubringen! so 160-180mm wären nett...

das torque ist einfach zu alt finde ich obwohl ein echt top bike und ich trenne mich nur schweren herzens davon


----------



## dia-mandt (29. August 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht wo du an dem rockzone (welches ist als referenz erwähnt habe) eine fox gabel siehst, aber nun gut


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2013)

Ja, das Blau hat mir auch noch nie gefallen, bei keinem Canyon Modell.
Das mit dem Gewicht ist mir auch aufgefallen... könnte aber auch wieder eine leicht geschwindelte Angabe sein, wie so oft. Und insg. (mit Pedalen) ca. 17kg ist jetzt nicht sooo der Brüller, vor allem mit XC/AM-LRS...! Wobei ich nicht glauben kann, dass die da wirklich den serienmäßigen Charger Expert (1850g, 28mm Felgen, 24 Speichen) rein stecken, vermutlich wird der für Canyon OEM mit einer anderen Felge bestückt.


----------



## dia-mandt (29. August 2013)

also mit fr reifen (die man meist eh nur braucht), kommt man dann locker auf 16 kg mit pedale.
für ein bike mit coil fahrwerk von der stange schon nicht schlecht finde ich.
und wenn man dann auf ein air fahrwerk wechseln würde, kommt man ja schon in AM regionen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. August 2013)

Ja, für ein Serienbike in der Preisklasse mit Coil, Doppelbrücke, DH-Reifen etc. ist das schon gut.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (29. August 2013)

@ dia-mandt.   hahahaha stimmt..... egal  


naja ich werde mein frx auf 15,5kg trimmen!! mit luft/stahlkombo fahrwerk aba mal schaun 

poste es dann in einem halben jahr wenn das project ready is


----------



## robertw (31. August 2013)

Was gibt es denn als Alternative für den Torque FRX? Stehe auch mehr zwischen Downhill und Enduro ---> Freeride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (31. August 2013)

Das Torque Ex


----------



## robertw (31. August 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Das Torque Ex



Das Bike geht mehr in Enduro Bereich. Ist definitiv keine Alternative zum FRX.


----------



## Thiel (31. August 2013)

Dann hat Canyon nach deinen Vorstellungen nichts für dich.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (31. August 2013)

robertw schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn als Alternative für den Torque FRX? Stehe auch mehr zwischen Downhill und Enduro ---> Freeride.



Du kannst das DHX auch weiterhin mit Singlecrown haben. Mit steilen Winkeln am Trackflip hast Du doch dann quasi nen Freerider.


----------



## das_pat (31. August 2013)

ich bleib beim frx, dann hab ich irgendwann mal nen schönen klassiker


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2013)

Torque EX mit Stahlfeder Dämpfer und ordentlichen Laufrädern oder eben das FRX! NOCH gibt es das ja...!  Wobei ich auch nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass das FRX (vor allem das 2012er) bis auf minimalst höheres Gewicht nur Vorteile gegenüber den Torque EX hat...! Mit dem DHX sieht das vermutlich schon etwas anders aus, wenn es tatsächlich NOCH flachere Winkel als das 2013er FRX bekommen hat (was ich allerdings bezweifle), ist das auch in der steilen Einstellung nicht mehr wirklich schön bergauf zu fahren.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (2. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass das FRX (vor allem das 2012er) bis auf minimalst höheres Gewicht nur Vorteile gegenüber den Torque EX hat...!


 
Ganz genau meine Meinung auch.


----------



## DoubleU (2. September 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> ich bleib beim frx, dann hab ich irgendwann mal nen schönen klassiker





Auch wenn das ja ein Bike von der Stange ist,  ok, mit ein paar individuellen mods,  erntet man trotzdem nahezu überall "bewundernde"  Blicke oder Kommentare. Jetzt schon!


----------



## das_pat (2. September 2013)

jop die leute schauen schon immer nach dem rad, warum weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, ist ja eig. son volksfreerider geworden  aber jetzt nach ein paar minimalsten veränderungen läuft mein playzone nun wunderbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2013)

Mich hat in PdS im Lift der englische Fahrer eines Carbon-Demo (an das er über ein Sponsoring sehr günstig dran kam) über das FRX ausgefragt, weil er es total gut findet  Und in Lac Blanc habe ich letztes Jahr schon einige damit rumfahren sehen - und bis auf mich waren das alles Franzosen. Das FRX ist also offensichtlich auch im nahegelegenen Ausland sehr beliebt


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2013)

Ich finde auch dass das FRX immer gern betrachtet wird. Die Erfahrung hatte ich auch in Leogang, dass dort im Bistro sich ne Gruppe über mein geparktes Bike offensichtlich äußerst interessiert austauschte  !


----------



## othu (4. September 2013)

Ich bekomme immer nur Glückwünsche was für ein schönes Liteville ich doch führe


----------



## das_pat (4. September 2013)

ah... was hast du denn da für eine höchstinteressante antriebseinheit verbaut???


----------



## othu (4. September 2013)

Wie `Smubob´ fahre auch ich 1x10 mit 30t und 11-42er Kassette.

- wolftooth 30t narrow/wide Kettenblatt an 2fach XT Kurbel
- 11-36er XT Kassette mit Leonardi Racing General Lee Kassettenerweiterung (29-35-42)
- XT Shadow Plus Short Schaltwerk


----------



## freetourer (4. September 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer nur Glückwünsche was für ein schönes Liteville ich doch führe
> ...



Hi Othu.

GEILES LEIDVILLE. 

Wie macht sich denn so ein High-Tech-Dämpfer im FRX ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. September 2013)

Ich dachte die General Lee ist nur kompatibel mit SRAM Kassetten?


----------



## othu (4. September 2013)

@der_erce

nicht billig, gibt es aber auch für shimano:
http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Leonar...estkranz-fuer-Shimano-XL-SLX-Kassetten-29-42T

 @freetourer

der dämpfer ist nicht schlecht, hatte ihn jetzt bei flat out um ihn auf die high flow inner aircan umbauen zu lassen, vorher war er (nur am ende!) zu progressiv. da er aber "nur" 300gr zu meinem CCDB mit titanfeder spart, macht er jetzt erstmal ne pause.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer nur Glückwünsche was für ein schönes Liteville ich doch führe


Da käme von mir nur ein "Auf's Maul?" als Antwort 

Deinen polierten Rahmen finde ich ja nach wie vor einfach nur göttlich  Aber das grüne Casting und die passenden Griffe finde ich ehrlich gesagt furchtbar  Da muss ne andere Gabel rein  und wieder dezentere Griffe drauf! Die Litfasssäulenoptik des Lenkers finde ich auch "überarbeitungswürdig"...

BTW: immer noch zufrieden mit dem FRX? Du hattest ja anfangs gezweifelt und bist auch eher einer, der öfters mal das Bike wexelt...




othu schrieb:


> Wie `Smubob´ fahre auch ich 1x10 mit 30t und 11-42er Kassette.
> 
> - wolftooth 30t narrow/wide Kettenblatt an 2fach XT Kurbel
> - 11-36er XT Kassette mit Leonardi Racing General Lee Kassettenerweiterung (29-35-42)
> - XT Shadow Plus Short Schaltwerk


Genau genommen ist aber an meinem Antrieb bis auf 5 von 10 Ritzel der Kassette NICHTS gleich  Und ich fahre vorne auch ein 32er.
Wieso bist du eigentlich auf die General Lee gekommen? War zu dem Zeitpunkt das Mirfe Ritzel noch nicht raus? Ist ja schon ein gewisser Preisunterschied...


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2013)

Vielleicht klingt General Lee einach besser als Mirfe?


----------



## othu (4. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da käme von mir nur ein "Auf's Maul?" als Antwort



Man wird mit den Jahren ruhiger 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Deinen polierten Rahmen finde ich ja nach wie vor einfach nur göttlich  Aber das grüne Casting und die passenden Griffe finde ich ehrlich gesagt furchtbar  Da muss ne andere Gabel rein  und wieder dezentere Griffe drauf! Die Litfasssäulenoptik des Lenkers finde ich auch "überarbeitungswürdig"...



Nix da! Muss aber eigentlich auch nur einem gefallen...
Lenker stimme ich dir zu, geht aber bei Carbon nicht so mal eben und sooo schlimm finde ich sie nun nicht. 
Besser paar Decals als das tierische Rumgeflexe des RF Atlas Stealth der davor drauf war. 
Letztlich soll das Gerät gefahren und nicht angeschaut werden.




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: immer noch zufrieden mit dem FRX? Du hattest ja anfangs gezweifelt und bist auch eher einer, der öfters mal das Bike wexelt...



Klares ja, das FRX bleibt für 2014 im Stall!
Auch weil es keine wirkliche Alternative gibt, ich hatte ja gehofft Canyon überarbeitet das normale Torque mal so gründlich wie sie das beim FRX zum Modelljahr 2012 getan haben...
Das Rose "Soul Fire" hatte ich mir noch angeschaut, aber ich glaube das reizt mich nicht genug.
Ansonsten ist mir der Markt, Stichwort 650B, im Moment zu sehr in Aufruhr als dass ich Geld locker machen will.

Ich habe gar nichts gegen eine neue Laufradgröße, bin ja bei den 29ern ganz früh eingestiegen, da musste man noch alles aus USA selbst importieren wenn man überhaupt was haben wollte, aber nochmal hab ich keine Lust auf das ewige Warten auf Gabeln, Reifen, etc.
Ne Pike ist für mich kein Ersatz für ne Lyrik oder erst recht eine Totem, was die X-Fusion Metric kann muss sie erst mal zeigen...

Ich kaufe mir diese Runde ein neues Rennrad und warte erst mal ab.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau genommen ist aber an meinem Antrieb bis auf 5 von 10 Ritzel der Kassette NICHTS gleich  Und ich fahre vorne auch ein 32er.



Jetzt mal nicht Erbsen und Karos zählen, wir fahren beide 1x10 und beide eine 11-42er Kassette, das ist, von der technischen Umsetzung abgesehen, schon eine Gemeinsamkeit.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wieso bist du eigentlich auf die General Lee gekommen? War zu dem Zeitpunkt das Mirfe Ritzel noch nicht raus? Ist ja schon ein gewisser Preisunterschied...



Ist ja nicht so, als wenn ich kein Mirfe hätte:







Beim Mirfe liegen die großen Sprünge halt im Hauptlastbereich, dafür ist es sehr günstig. Die GL hat die großen Sprünge hinten am Ende wo sie eh nicht mehr stören, dafür teuer...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Man wird mit den Jahren ruhiger


Naja, es gibt Sachen, die sind einfach unentschuldbar - da hilft auch das reifere Alter nicht 




othu schrieb:


> Nix da! Muss aber eigentlich auch nur einem gefallen...
> [...]
> Letztlich soll das Gerät gefahren und nicht angeschaut werden.


Ja, richtig. Ich freue mich trotzdem immer wieder, wenn ich dein FRX sehe 




othu schrieb:


> Klares ja, das FRX bleibt für 2014 im Stall!


Freut mich für dich. Ruhe für den Rastlosen  Ist auch einfach ein extrem gutes Bike. Ich werde meins mit absoluter Sicherheit noch einige Jahre fahren...




othu schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nicht Erbsen und Karos zählen, wir fahren beide 1x10 und beide eine 11-42er Kassette, das ist, von der technischen Umsetzung abgesehen, schon eine Gemeinsamkeit.


Jaja, dagegen sag ich ja auch nix... ich meinte ja nur diesen Gegensatz: gleiches Prinzip, gleiches funktionelles Ergebnis bei doch im Detail sehr unterschiedlicher Umsetzung.




othu schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, als wenn ich kein Mirfe hätte:


Die Pike steht deinem Stealtbomber prächtig, ist wie dafür gemacht  Wie fährt sie sich denn? Kann die Dämpfung was? Wäre definitiv etwas für mich, wenn ich mich mal von meinem Hardtail trenne...
Die Sprünge beim Umbau mit Mirfe-Ritzel stören mich nicht wirklich. Ich bin sogar am überlegen, an meinem Straßenhobel (26er MTB-HT mit Straßenreifen) eins zu verbauen, weil es mich nervt, dass ich ständig im Wechselbereich der beiden Kettenblätter bin. Von der Bandbreite her würde ich da sogar noch gewinnen im Vergleich zu jetzt (48/32 + 11-26)


----------



## Nill (5. September 2013)

wenn jemand ein Rahmen bzw. Rad in L sucht FRX dann kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. 

PS: mein LEIHtville wird wohl gegen das neu FRX DH getauscht. Da mir das FRX für den DH Einsatz dann doch ein zu langes Sattelrohr hat. 

Ansonsten würde ich das Bike eigentlich nie hergeben.


----------



## das_pat (5. September 2013)

mmh was hast du gegen die sattelrohr länge? du kannst den sattel eh nicht tief machen weil sonst das hinterrad dran rumknabbert...


----------



## der_erce (5. September 2013)

Die Sattelrohrlänge als Verkaufsgrund finde ich auch mehr als seltsam. Aber das soll dich ja nicht daran hindern Geld in die Wirtschaft zu pumpen  . Meine Kauf- / Verkaufsgründe die ich zu Hause vorbringe hören sich auch nicht immer sinnvoll an...werden aber hingenommen


----------



## das_pat (5. September 2013)

haha kenne ich zu gut! erkläre mal einer frau (es mag auch andere geben) wo der unterschied zwischen nem 07er torque fr und dem 2012 frx liegt... so ging es nem spezl... war der hammer! warum das ist doch genau gleich nur die farbe ist anders  du brauchst net schon wieder n neues rad du hast doch 2!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (5. September 2013)

Haha..ja...das ist nicht immer einfach, fördert aber die Kreativität


----------



## das_pat (5. September 2013)

:da stimme ich dir voll zu, ich hatte mal mit dem dhx etwas rumgetan, fand meine gar nicht lustig, schon wieder neu??? dann kauf dir doch endlich ne andere gabel, jawohl chefin! mach ich!!!


----------



## Mithras (5. September 2013)

meine gibt da grünes Licht, solange noch Kohle da is für Urlaub etc


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2013)

Der Urlaub allein reicht da bei mir nicht mehr....Mit Haus, Kind und Kegel ist die Maslowsche Bedürfnispyramide eher ein Bedürfnispolygon . Wobei ich gestehen muss, als ich mein FRX gekauft habe, hatte ich schon fast nen halbes JAhr vorher schon damit angefangen bei jeder Gelegenheit zu erwähnen, dass ich mir das Bike bestellt hab, was natürlich nicht stimmte  Aber da ist meine bessere Hälfte natürlich richtig sauer geworden. Das hab ich nen halbes Jahr lang gemacht und irgendwann meinte sie....."Ach, mir doch egal, mach doch!" Tadaaaaaa


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mit Haus, Kind und Kegel ist die Maslowsche Bedürfnispyramide eher ein Bedürfnispolygon


Wow, niveauvoller Humor im IBC... ich bin angenehm überrascht 

Zum Glück ist bei meinen Bikes momentan weitestgehend alles wie es sein soll, da kann ich der bald eintretenden polygonisierung der Bedürfnispyramide etwas gelassener entgegensehen


----------



## frieda_6669 (6. September 2013)

soll man dem kommentar entnehmen, dass du bald sesshaft werden wirst


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wow, niveauvoller Humor im IBC... ich bin angenehm überrascht
> 
> Zum Glück ist bei meinen Bikes momentan weitestgehend alles wie es sein soll, da kann ich der bald eintretenden polygonisierung der Bedürfnispyramide etwas gelassener entgegensehen



Man tut was man kann  Es gibt immer Kleinigkeiten auszusetzen. Mein Enduro ist bis auf LRS, Variostütze und Chainguide und Lenker komplett noch im 2008er Urzustand was Fahrwerk, Antrieb und allen anderen Kram angeht. Da würd ich schon gern modden was das Zeug hält. Andererseits hätt ich am FRX vielleicht auch hier und da paar andere Komponenten wie ne komplette Code oder ne Saint, oder anderer Dämpfer als den VAN RC. Wie gesagt. es gibt immer was 



frieda_6669 schrieb:


> soll man dem kommentar entnehmen, dass du bald sesshaft werden wirst



Meinst du mich oder Smu?


----------



## frieda_6669 (6. September 2013)

nein, nein, ich meinte schon den Smu, bei dir meine ich schon mal bilder von kinder und haus irgendwo gepostet gesehen zu haben ..?
du gehörst ja schon eher so in meine richtung (so in 10 jahren   )


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> soll man dem kommentar entnehmen, dass du bald sesshaft werden wirst


Sesshaft bin ich schon lange  (ok, noch kein eigenes Haus)




der_erce schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Kleinigkeiten auszusetzen. Mein Enduro ist bis auf LRS, Variostütze und Chainguide und Lenker komplett noch im 2008er Urzustand was Fahrwerk, Antrieb und allen anderen Kram angeht. Da würd ich schon gern modden was das Zeug hält. Andererseits hätt ich am FRX vielleicht auch hier und da paar andere Komponenten wie ne komplette Code oder ne Saint, oder anderer Dämpfer als den VAN RC. Wie gesagt. es gibt immer was


Klar gibt es für einen Schrauber IMMER etwas  Beim FRX ist bei mir aber alles was aktuell auf der imaginären Liste steht echt nur Feinst-Tuning. Bei der Gabel evtl. mal etwas an der Dämpfungskennlinie herumbasteln (Funktion ansich top, nur an der Federwegsausnutzung würde ich gerne noch etwas optimieren), aber das kann zeitlich recht aufwändig werden. Der X7 Trigger, der beim Umbau auf 1x10 zuerst mit günstigem Preis gelockt hat, wird doch irgendwann noch durch einen X9 oder X0 ersetzt, fühlt sich einfach total billig an beim Schalten. Hinten würden eigentlich 180er Scheiben reichen (Gewicht sparen! ). Am Park LRS würde ich gerne Spike Felgen einspeichen, aber die schei$$ Single Track gehen einfach nicht kaputt  Die Sache mit der KeFü werde ich definitiv irgendwann noch optimieren... entweder einfach eine Carbon Grundplatte für die verbaute Micro, bei der der Lochkreis direkt für den Canyon Standard ausgeführt ist, so dass der ISCG-Adapter incl. Schrauben wegfallen kann - oder doch eine Evolutionsstufe weiter mit oberer Führung an der Umwerfer-Aufnahme (Adapter incl. Käfig-Aufnahme einteilig aus Carbon) und untere Rolle an der Kettenstrebe (also beides mitschwingend) und dann evtl. nur ein Taco an einer Carbon-Platte am Tretlager. Aber auch das hat Zeit, der aktuelle Aufbau funktioniert 100%ig.
Neben dem FRX habe ich ja noch ein Allzweck-Hardtail, mit dem ich mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch technisch eher anspruchslose Touren (mehr auf Kondition) fahre. Bis vor ner Weile bin ich damit auch "alles" gefahren, öfters z. B. den Flowtrail in Stromberg, ist eigentlich auch ein FR-Hardtail. Das könnte ich eigentlich mal sinnvollerweise durch ein leichtes Tourenfully ersetzen. Das neue Spectral EX würde mir da z. B. sehr gut gefallen. Aber dazu müsste ich genug Geld für das HT kriegen und am besten auch noch meinen alten Golf 2 (absolutes Liebhaberstück) verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. September 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. es gibt immer was


 


Ich sach da jetzt nix dazu


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> nein, nein, ich meinte schon den Smu, bei dir meine ich schon mal bilder von kinder und haus irgendwo gepostet gesehen zu haben ..?
> du gehörst ja schon eher so in meine richtung (so in 10 jahren   )



Bilder vom Haus: Jein...evtl paar Anschaffungen hier
Bilder von Kind: Nein! Vermeide ich. Soll er selbst mal entscheiden. 
Alter..naja.. bin halt nen 75iger 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sesshaft bin ich schon lange  (ok, noch kein eigenes Haus)
> 
> 
> Klar gibt es für einen Schrauber IMMER etwas  Beim FRX ist bei mir aber alles was aktuell auf der imaginären Liste steht echt nur Feinst-Tuning. Bei der Gabel evtl. mal etwas an der Dämpfungskennlinie herumbasteln (Funktion ansich top, nur an der Federwegsausnutzung würde ich gerne noch etwas optimieren), aber das kann zeitlich recht aufwändig werden. Der X7 Trigger, der beim Umbau auf 1x10 zuerst mit günstigem Preis gelockt hat, wird doch irgendwann noch durch einen X9 oder X0 ersetzt, fühlt sich einfach total billig an beim Schalten. Hinten würden eigentlich 180er Scheiben reichen (Gewicht sparen! ). Am Park LRS würde ich gerne Spike Felgen einspeichen, aber die schei$$ Single Track gehen einfach nicht kaputt  Die Sache mit der KeFü werde ich definitiv irgendwann noch optimieren... entweder einfach eine Carbon Grundplatte für die verbaute Micro, bei der der Lochkreis direkt für den Canyon Standard ausgeführt ist, so dass der ISCG-Adapter incl. Schrauben wegfallen kann - oder doch eine Evolutionsstufe weiter mit oberer Führung an der Umwerfer-Aufnahme (Adapter incl. Käfig-Aufnahme einteilig aus Carbon) und untere Rolle an der Kettenstrebe (also beides mitschwingend) und dann evtl. nur ein Taco an einer Carbon-Platte am Tretlager. Aber auch das hat Zeit, der aktuelle Aufbau funktioniert 100%ig.
> Neben dem FRX habe ich ja noch ein Allzweck-Hardtail, mit dem ich mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch technisch eher anspruchslose Touren (mehr auf Kondition) fahre. Bis vor ner Weile bin ich damit auch "alles" gefahren, öfters z. B. den Flowtrail in Stromberg, ist eigentlich auch ein FR-Hardtail. Das könnte ich eigentlich mal sinnvollerweise durch ein leichtes Tourenfully ersetzen. Das neue Spectral EX würde mir da z. B. sehr gut gefallen. Aber dazu müsste ich genug Geld für das HT kriegen und am besten auch noch meinen alten Golf 2 (absolutes Liebhaberstück) verkaufen...


Ja, mein Enduro wird nicht sehr zweckmäßig eingesetzt im Augenblick. Es dient im Moment wirklich primär mich in die Arbeit und zurück zu bringen. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich die Gegend wo ich seit Mai wohne noch nicht richtig erkunden konnte.
Neues Bike, höchstens wegen neuen Teile, und da kann mein altes auch bleiben. Evtl mal nen Rennrad wäre cool. 
Am FRX, um beim Thema zu bleiben würde mich auch nen Shortcage Schaltwerk freuen. Hab zwar mit dem XT noch keine Probleme gehabt, aber ich finde die Kette ballert schon recht heftig. Ob das an ner zu langen Kette liegt, oder was anderem weiß ich nicht, hab ich auch noch nicht gekuckt. Gabelservice muß gemacht werden, da ich mit dem Setup übernaupt nicht zurecht komme. 
In Saalbach hab ich echt 3 Tage lang versucht was zu finden aber es war echt quälend. Wir hatten schon den Verdacht dass ne härtere Feder drin ist als sollte, waren dann doch überrascht ne Rote zu finden. Evtl hilft der Service dass sie etwas softer wird und etwas besser auf Kompressionsänderungen reagiert.


----------



## der_erce (6. September 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ich sach da jetzt nix dazu



Määh..


----------



## Mithras (6. September 2013)

Fluch oder Segen ?


----------



## das_pat (6. September 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Da würd ich schon gern modden was das Zeug hält. Andererseits hätt ich am FRX vielleicht auch hier und da paar andere Komponenten wie ne komplette Code oder...



kleiner Tip lass die Finger von der Code!!! wenn dann die Saint oder die Zee, wenn einmal der Wurm drin ist, ist die Code abartig nervig wieder 100% funktionstüchtig zu bekommen!!!! 

Ich kann jetzt als Bremsenmechaniker arbeiten! ich kenne glaub alle Fehler und ihre Behebung an der Code auswendig!
 Bei mir fliegt sie runter, aber du kannst sie gerne haben um auch hinten auf Code umzubauen, mußt ja nur den Sattel wechseln!

Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen Saint und Zee, die sind vom Bremsgefühl und der Ergonomik meiner Meinung nach um Welten besser, aber das kommt immer auf den eigenen Geschmack an....


----------



## frieda_6669 (6. September 2013)

ich hab mal noch zwei komplette OT´s, aber ich hoffe auf eure gutheit und nachsicht 
1) die steckachse meiner gabel lockert sich nach einigen abfahrten immer wieder. ich habe schon so zugezogen, dass ich beinahe eine rohrzange brauchte, um sie wieder aufzubekommen, hat aber nix genützt...hat jmd eine idee?

2) in meinem Enduro (hab ja gesagt, es wird OT) hab ich nen Mavic Crossmax laufradsatz, der auch nach fast jeder heftigeren ausfahrt spiel hat. gibt's da leute mit ähnlichen erfahrungen?

und noch an das_pat:
wenn du derzeit so versiert bist, mit Code. ich will meinen XO trail bremshebel mit dem Code bremssattel verheiraten (so ähnlich macht das Canyon ja auch mit X7 hebel und Code bremse) spricht da was dagegen, oder gibt's unterschiede im aufbau der hebel, z.b. was den weg und damit die übersetzung zur bremse betrifft...

dank schon mal vorab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. September 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> kleiner Tip lass die Finger von der Code!!! wenn dann die Saint oder die Zee, wenn einmal der Wurm drin ist, ist die Code abartig nervig wieder 100% funktionstüchtig zu bekommen!!!!
> 
> Ich kann jetzt als Bremsenmechaniker arbeiten! ich kenne glaub alle Fehler und ihre Behebung an der Code auswendig!
> Bei mir fliegt sie runter, aber du kannst sie gerne haben um auch hinten auf Code umzubauen, mußt ja nur den Sattel wechseln!
> ...




Hatte vorher eine Saison ne 2011er Code, war damit echt zufrieden. Aktuell ne Saint M810, Bremsleistung super, die Code fand ich für meinen Geschmack von der Haptik her besser. Aber das is ja Geschmackssache, den großen Wurm hatt ich nie drin in der Code, nur mal unterschiedlich schnell ausfahrende Bremskolben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Alter..naja.. bin halt nen 75iger


Na dann bist du ja gerade mal 5 Jahre älter als ich...




der_erce schrieb:


> Ja, mein Enduro wird nicht sehr zweckmäßig eingesetzt im Augenblick. Es dient im Moment wirklich primär mich in die Arbeit und zurück zu bringen. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich die Gegend wo ich seit Mai wohne noch nicht richtig erkunden konnte.
> Neues Bike, höchstens wegen neuen Teile, und da kann mein altes auch bleiben. Evtl mal nen Rennrad wäre cool.


"Rennrad" hab ich  Die Anführungszeichen, weil es ein auf Straße umgebautes altes MTB ist - 26" rulez!  Zusätzlich hab ich eine Stadtschlampe (schön mit Korb und Schutzblechen), die ich fürs Pendeln zum Bahnhof oder mal zum paar Kleinigkeiten einkaufen nehme. Aber trotzdem nehme ich für viele Wege lieber mein Surge, weil es einfach schöner zu fahren ist...! 
BTW: bei Canyon gibts schon RR-Komplettbikes für 950, da kriegt man (wie gewohnt) sehr viel Bike fürs Geld...!




der_erce schrieb:


> Am FRX, um beim Thema zu bleiben würde mich auch nen Shortcage Schaltwerk freuen. Hab zwar mit dem XT noch keine Probleme gehabt, aber ich finde die Kette ballert schon recht heftig. Ob das an ner zu langen Kette liegt, oder was anderem weiß ich nicht, hab ich auch noch nicht gekuckt. Gabelservice muß gemacht werden, da ich mit dem Setup übernaupt nicht zurecht komme.
> In Saalbach hab ich echt 3 Tage lang versucht was zu finden aber es war echt quälend. Wir hatten schon den Verdacht dass ne härtere Feder drin ist als sollte, waren dann doch überrascht ne Rote zu finden. Evtl hilft der Service dass sie etwas softer wird und etwas besser auf Kompressionsänderungen reagiert.


Nimm ein X9 Type 2 short! Ich hab bei mir das med cage dran und das hält auch bei der RR-Kassette am Park-LRS (wo das short besser wäre) die Kette extrem gut im Zaum  Oder halt ein Zee, wenn du beim Shimano Shifter bleiben willst...
Feder an der Gabel ruhig mal ne Nummer weicher testen, das bringt oft mehr als gedacht und man kann Wegsacken oder Durchschlagen noch mit der Druckstufe reduzieren. Einstellung an der Druckstufe immer mit (fast) komplett offen anfangen und den Rebound nach Empfehlung von RS - damit kommt man normal schon recht schnell an ein gut funktionierendes Setup, wenn an der Gabel technisch alles i. O. ist...




Mithras schrieb:


> Fluch oder Segen ?


Ja!  War bei meinem Golf genau so... was da Zeit und Kohle rein geflossen ist   Hat zwar auch mächtig Spaß gemacht das Teil, aber irgendwie bin ich raus aus dem Alter...




frieda_6669 schrieb:


> 1) die steckachse meiner gabel lockert sich nach einigen abfahrten immer wieder. ich habe schon so zugezogen, dass ich beinahe eine rohrzange brauchte, um sie wieder aufzubekommen, hat aber nix genützt...hat jmd eine idee?
> 
> 2) in meinem Enduro (hab ja gesagt, es wird OT) hab ich nen Mavic Crossmax laufradsatz, der auch nach fast jeder heftigeren ausfahrt spiel hat. gibt's da leute mit ähnlichen erfahrungen?


1) Hast du die Achse so montiert, wie man es laut Manual machen soll...? Das ist bei der Maxle DH sehr wichtig.
2) Davon ausgegangen, dass das beim Crossmax der selbe blöde Konstruktionsfehler wie bei den Deemax Naben ist: Rad ausbauen, Kappe zum Einstellen des Lagerspiels komplett runter, Loctite mittelfest aufs Gewinde, Kappe wieder drauf und direkt das Spiel richtig einstellen - glücklich werden! 
Ein Kumpel hatte immer diesen Schlüssel für die Nabe in der Tasche, weil sie nach quasi jeder Abfahrt Spiel hatte.  Seit wir es wie beschrieben gemacht haben, ist Ruhe - und das war während 1 Woche PdS, wo die Nabe genug Gelegenheit gehabt hätte, sich wieder zu lockern...


----------



## frieda_6669 (7. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 1) Hast du die Achse so montiert, wie man es laut Manual machen soll...? Das ist bei der Maxle DH sehr wichtig.
> 2) Davon ausgegangen, dass das beim Crossmax der selbe blöde Konstruktionsfehler wie bei den Deemax Naben ist: Rad ausbauen, Kappe zum Einstellen des Lagerspiels komplett runter, Loctite mittelfest aufs Gewinde, Kappe wieder drauf und direkt das Spiel richtig einstellen - glücklich werden!
> Ein Kumpel hatte immer diesen Schlüssel für die Nabe in der Tasche, weil sie nach quasi jeder Abfahrt Spiel hatte.  Seit wir es wie beschrieben gemacht haben, ist Ruhe - und das war während 1 Woche PdS, wo die Nabe genug Gelegenheit gehabt hätte, sich wieder zu lockern...


 
hallo Smubob,
vielen dank für den tip zum LRS, werde ich mal ausprobieren...!

bzgl. achse hätte ich genauer sein soll:
mein problem bezog sich auf die Lyrik, die ich nachgerüstet habe. mit der Maxle DH habe ich das problem nicht, nur mit der "normalen" steckachse, die per schnellspannhebel angezogen wird 
gruss
frieda


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. September 2013)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> bzgl. achse hätte ich genauer sein soll:
> mein problem bezog sich auf die Lyrik, die ich nachgerüstet habe. mit der Maxle DH habe ich das problem nicht, nur mit der "normalen" steckachse, die per schnellspannhebel angezogen wird


Achso, ich hab nur Rockzone gelesen und das direkt mit "Boxxer" gleichgesetzt. Bei der normalen Maxle Lite musst du einfach die Achse "locker handfest" reindrehen (einfach nur bis zum mechanischen Anschlag und gut, keine Kraft aufwenden). Der Hebel muss so schwer zu gehen, dass man schon etwas drücken muss, aber auch noch keine rohe Gewalt braucht, in etwa wie bei einem normalen Schnellspanner auch. Diese Kraft stellt man mit dem kleinen Inbus mittig in der Achse auf der Hebelseite ein. Vermutlich ist die bei dir zu locker eingestellt.

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob das Naben-Problem beim Crossmax echt das Gleiche ist wie beim Deemax. Wäre ja einerseits gut, weil es so einfach zu beheben ist, andererseits ein ziemlicher Witz für eine Firma, die so lange im Geschäft ist und deren Sachen auf einem recht hohen Preisniveau verkauft werden...!


Zum Thema "Tuning" am FRX ist mir gerade eingefallen, dass ich doch noch ein paar "Tuningteile" hier liegen habe... einen Satz Titanschrauben für meinen Vorbau - spart ca. 8g  Hätte ich jetzt nicht gekauft, wenn meinem Kumpel nicht eine Klemmschraube am Vorbau abgerissen wäre (sein Dremo-Schlüssel hatte einen Aussetzer ), er deshalb neue gebraucht hätte und Standardschrauben leider nicht passen, weil bei denen der Kopf zu dick ist. Da bei nur einem Satz Schrauben die Grenze für kostenlosen Versand noch nicht erreicht war, habe ich mich halt breitschlagen lassen  Mein Vorbau ist mit 119g dann fast auf Syntace-Niveau und sieht bei halbem Preis doppelt so gut aus 
Farblich angepasste Einstellschrauben fürs Schaltwerk (schwarz statt silber) gabs bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich noch.


----------



## sp00n (7. September 2013)

huhu,
da mein speedzone aus dem letzten jahr inzwischen knarzgeräusche von sich gibt und der sagmonitor festsitzt, habe ich mir heute gedacht, dass ich das schlechte wetter mal nutze und der sache auf den grund gehe.
bis zum knarzen bin ich noch nicht gekommen, das vorweg...
habe die wippe auseinander genommen, alles sauber gemacht und gefettet.
der sag meter hat sich schön mit dem rahmen verbunden und beide sind aufgeraut. habe dies durch feines schmirgelpapier behoben.
ich vermute nun, dass sich das lager etwas gelöst hatte und so mehr druck auf den sag meter gekommen ist.
beim zusammensetzen habe ich folglich das lager auf der nicht-antriebsseite wieder passgenau zusammengebaut.
hierdurch entsteht jetzt aber eine 1-2mm große lücke zwischen unterrohr und wippe/sagmonitor, was zur folge hat, dass der monitor nicht an den "knubbeln" anliegt und somit keine führung hat.
der schwarze konus geht nicht weit genug in den rahmen, da der ring, der nun richtig im lager sitzt, nicht mehr nur halb im lager sitzt...
habt ihr da lösungsvorschläge? kann ja eigentlich nich sein, dass ich den ring nun wieder zur hälfte raushauen muss oder?
ach und ich entschuldige mich für meine technisch vermutlich nicht korrekten ausführungen... bin kein raketenwissenschaftler 

grüße


----------



## mssc (7. September 2013)

sp00n schrieb:


> kann ja eigentlich nich sein, dass ich den ring nun wieder zur hälfte raushauen muss oder?



doch... zumindest wars bei mir auch so...
Die Achse darf nicht ganz in den Lagern stecken, da muss man sich ein bissl spielen, damit das brauchbar passt.


----------



## das_pat (7. September 2013)

Um nochmal nebenbei auf die Huberbuchsen zurück zu kommen...
Die Dinger sind ja wohl mal der Hammer, was allein durch die Teile plötzlich für ein anderes Fahrgefühl herscht ist fast unglaublich! Ich mußte sogar meinen Dämpfer neu einstellen weil er jetzt endlich mal richtig funktioniert, die Canyon-Teile waren total aufgerieben...!

Wenn wieder jemand Buchsen braucht dann: Huber!!!


----------



## simdiem (8. September 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> Um nochmal nebenbei auf die Huberbuchsen zurück zu kommen...
> Die Dinger sind ja wohl mal der Hammer, was allein durch die Teile plötzlich für ein anderes Fahrgefühl herscht ist fast unglaublich! Ich mußte sogar meinen Dämpfer neu einstellen weil er jetzt endlich mal richtig funktioniert, die Canyon-Teile waren total aufgerieben...!
> 
> Wenn wieder jemand Buchsen braucht dann: Huber!!!



Das hat aber lang gedauert bis du auf den Trichter gekommen bist 


Also die schwarze Welle mit dem Kegel für die formschlüssige Verbindung mit dem Unterrohr, bei mir liegen die Lager an der Wellenschulter an, so wie es sein sollte und sitzen nicht irgendwie undefiniert drauf...


----------



## das_pat (8. September 2013)

glaub der van rc darf jetzt noch ein bissle drin bleiben, mir gefällt er plötzlich ganz gut


----------



## mssc (8. September 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Also die schwarze Welle mit dem Kegel für die formschlüssige Verbindung mit dem Unterrohr, bei mir liegen die Lager an der Wellenschulter an, so wie es sein sollte und sitzen nicht irgendwie undefiniert drauf...



hmm... kommt vielleicht auch darauf an, wie viel der Rahmen nachgearbeitet wurde. Bei mir war ein Konus am Rahmen unbearbeitet, der andere gegenüber war nachgebohrt o. -gefräst. Wenn da der Mechaniker, der alles zusammensetzt, etwas zu viel wegnimmt, muss die Achse aus dem Lager rausstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (8. September 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> hmm... kommt vielleicht auch darauf an, wie viel der Rahmen nachgearbeitet wurde. Bei mir war ein Konus am Rahmen unbearbeitet, der andere gegenüber war nachgebohrt o. -gefräst. Wenn da der Mechaniker, der alles zusammensetzt, etwas zu viel wegnimmt, muss die Achse aus dem Lager rausstehen.



Hmm, das klingt für mich mehr nach Pfusch als nach Maßarbeit... Denn eigentlich "verspannt" die Lagerabdeckung, die man mit dem Oberrohrteleskopabdeckungstool aufschraubt, den Lagerinnenring auf der schwarzen Kegelwelle und drückt den Innenring gegen die Wellenschulter...


----------



## mssc (8. September 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hmm, das klingt für mich mehr nach Pfusch als nach Maßarbeit...



So hat der nachgearbeitete Konus auch ausgesehen...


----------



## simdiem (8. September 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> So hat der nachgearbeitete Konus auch ausgesehen...



In dem Thema http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601452&highlight=Frage+torque+frx haben wir mal etwas tiefergehend über diese Lagerung diskutiert. Vielleicht für dich interessant.


----------



## mssc (8. September 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> In dem Thema http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601452&highlight=Frage+torque+frx haben wir mal etwas tiefergehend über diese Lagerung diskutiert. Vielleicht für dich interessant.



Den Thread kenn ich eh noch, zumindest wusste ich, dass irgendwo diese Skizze herumgeistert.. 

Zum Thema "Lagervorspannung": wenn der Innenring vom Lager direkt an der Schulter anliegen würde, könnte man es nicht mit dem Lagerdeckel vorspannen, d.h. die schwarze Achse mit dem Konus darf eigentlich garnicht komplett im Lager stecken.
Der Abstand zwischen den Lagern ist ja durch die Wippe vorgegeben, der Abstand zwischen den Konus-Achsen durch die Breite am Unterrohr, d.h. der Sitz für die "Konüsse"  sollte schmäler sein, sonst drückt es die Wippe dort auseinander. Je nachdem wie schmal der Sitz also ist, stecken die Achsen, mehr oder weniger weit im Lager... 

Ich hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich.. 

Übrigens.. nur zur Info.. eine Welle überträgt ein Moment, eine Achse hat nur eine Lagerfunktion, daher -> Konusachse oder Kegelachse


----------



## sp00n (8. September 2013)

jau! das thema hat mir insofern geholfen, dass ich nun die abdeckkappen abbekomme und ich auch einigermaßen verstehe, welches teil wie heißt 

also, habe wieder alles zusammengesetzt (beziehe mich nun auf die zeichnung aus dem anderen thread) -> lageroberfläche sitzt komplett im kugellager. wellenschulter (schwarz) guckt raus richtung oberrohr und stützt sich auf den innenring -> wie vorgeschlagen, das ganze nur halb einzuklopfen ging nicht wirklich, entweder rein oder raus, alles andere war murks. kegelfläche sitzt im rahmen und ist per schraube gespannt.

es ergibt sich folgendes bild, mit jeweils ziemlich genau 1,3mm spaltmaßen. für den sag monitor zu viel, der wird nicht geführt und rattert leise über die beiden kugeln.







meines erachtens habe ich alles korrekt wieder zusammengebaut und die teile sind einfach bescheiden gefertigt... nochmal abnehmen und was anderes versuchen oder so lassen?


----------



## sp00n (8. September 2013)

> Zum Thema "Lagervorspannung": wenn der Innenring vom Lager direkt an der Schulter anliegen würde, könnte man es nicht mit dem Lagerdeckel vorspannen, d.h. die schwarze Achse mit dem Konus darf eigentlich garnicht komplett im Lager stecken.



jetzt versteh ich glaube ich was du meinst... du meinst die "kegelwelle" nur aufgesetzt einstecken, spannschraube anziehen und dann über die abdeckkappe den druck, den die nun am rohr anliegende wippe erzeug verringern, indem die kappe die welle weiter ins lager drückt, und sich somit die wippe vom rohr entfernt?
oder hab ich jetzt alles falsch verstanden und erzähle was, das technisch gar nich möglich is?


----------



## mssc (8. September 2013)

ääähm... irgendwas stimmt da nicht bei dir... irgendwie sieht die Wippe auch etwas verzogen aus... 

Zusammengefasst (damit ich mich auskenne):
- die schwarzen Kegelachsen sitzen komplett im Lager (Innenring liegt an der Schulter an)?
- die Lager sitzen komplett in der Wippe (Außenring liegt an der Schulter der Wippe an)?
- die schwarzen Kegelachsen sitzen komplett in den Sitzen im Unterrohr?

Theoretisch müsste es ganz einfach sein:
- Lager komplett in die (zerlegte!) Wippe pressen, Kegelachsen mit etwas Luft zur Schulter einpressen (1-2mm sollten reichen), dann die Wippenhälften ins Unterrohr montieren, da sollte dann noch ein Spalt zwischen den Wippenhälften sein. Dann mit den Lagerdeckeln die Kegelachsen so weit (gleichmäßig auf beiden Seiten) ins Lager ziehen, dass die Wippenhälften zusammenpassen, Wippe verschrauben... fertig... 

Zumindest hats bei mir damals so funktioniert (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere), nachdem ich zuerst auch die Kegelachsen ganz ins Lager gepresst hatte und somit null Spiel zwischen Wippe und Unterrohr war.


----------



## simdiem (8. September 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Den Thread kenn ich eh noch, zumindest wusste ich, dass irgendwo diese Skizze herumgeistert..
> 
> Zum Thema "Lagervorspannung": wenn der Innenring vom Lager direkt an der Schulter anliegen würde, könnte man es nicht mit dem Lagerdeckel vorspannen, d.h. die schwarze Achse mit dem Konus darf eigentlich garnicht komplett im Lager stecken.
> Der Abstand zwischen den Lagern ist ja durch die Wippe vorgegeben, der Abstand zwischen den Konus-Achsen durch die Breite am Unterrohr, d.h. der Sitz für die "Konüsse"  sollte schmäler sein, sonst drückt es die Wippe dort auseinander. Je nachdem wie schmal der Sitz also ist, stecken die Achsen, mehr oder weniger weit im Lager...
> ...



Ich verstehe was du meinst. Bei mir ist die Position der Lager auf der Kegelachse definitiv so, dass es an der Achsschulter anliegt. Das kann ich auf den Bildern auf meinem Handy nachsehen. Ich habe das Zerlegen für mich damals sehr genau dokumentiert.  

Scheinbar scheint es aber im Bereich des Unterrohres deutliche Fertigungstoleranzen zu geben, wenn ich so lese was ihr berichtet. Ein schwimmend auf der Kegelachse sitzendes Lager scheint mir aber keine saubere Lösung zu sein.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## mssc (8. September 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Scheinbar scheint es aber im Bereich des Unterrohres deutliche Fertigungstoleranzen zu geben, wenn ich so lese was ihr berichtet. Ein schwimmend auf der Kegelachse sitzendes Lager scheint mir aber keine saubere Lösung zu sein.



Scheint so... 
Wirklich schwimmend sitzen die Lager aber eigentlich eh nicht, die Lagerdeckel verspannen die Innenringe ja nach innen, die Außenringe werden von der Wippe nach außen "gedrückt", somit ist alles fix eingespannt, seilich kann nichts verrutschen. Wobei bei der Wippe sowieso keine seitlichen Kräfte auftreten sollten, insofern sehe ich das alles nicht sooo dramatisch...

Wie ging der Spruch? It´s a bicycle, not rocket science.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n (9. September 2013)

für das foto (welches übrigens in photoshop entstanden is, sind eigentlich 2 fotos, vllt deswegen der eindruck, dass die wippe verzogen ist) gilt:


> die schwarzen Kegelachsen sitzen komplett im Lager (Innenring liegt an der Schulter an)?


korrekt


> die Lager sitzen komplett in der Wippe (Außenring liegt an der Schulter der Wippe an)?


korrekt, die lager waren auch nie ausgebaut


> die schwarzen Kegelachsen sitzen komplett in den Sitzen im Unterrohr?


korrekt

so entsteht obiges bild und die beiden 1,3mm spalten.

habe gerade deinen vorschlag versucht und die kegelachsen mit etwas (wohl zu viel) luft eingepresst. wippenhälften montiert. wippenhälften liegen direkt am rahmen an und die wippe rührt sich nicht wirklich. nun versucht mit den deckeln die achsen weiter ins lager zu ziehen. da rührt sich aber auch nichts mehr. anstelle der deckel, könnte ich aber auch einfach die inbusschraube (welche aber auch schon fest sitzt) weiter reindrehen, da die aufgeschraubten deckel, wenn sie ihre endposition erreicht haben, automatisch die inbusschraube bzw die gegenachse weiter bewegen würden (dieses würde auch zu simons erklärung im anderen thread passen?!).

im endeffekt habe ich nun zwei extreme produziert. einmal wie auf dem foto oben (spalt zwischen rahmen und wippe) und und dann genau das gegenteil. wippen liegen  am rahmen an, spalt zwischen lagerdeckel/kegelachsen und wippenhälfte/lager.
beides führt nicht zum erfolg.

werde nun morgen versuchen die kegelachsen tatsächlich zur hälfte einzupressen. rein logisch betrachtet müsste es ja dann passen, wenn man aus der hälfte beider extreme eine passende variante bastelt... was man sich allerdings bei canyon gedacht hat, weiß ich wirklich nicht


----------



## mssc (10. September 2013)

sp00n schrieb:


> für das foto (welches übrigens in photoshop entstanden is, sind eigentlich 2 fotos, vllt deswegen der eindruck, dass die wippe verzogen ist) gilt:


achso.. alles klar...



sp00n schrieb:


> habe gerade deinen vorschlag versucht und die kegelachsen mit etwas (wohl zu viel) luft eingepresst. wippenhälften montiert. wippenhälften liegen direkt am rahmen an und die wippe rührt sich nicht wirklich.


das versteh ich allerdings nicht... wieso liegen die Wippenhälften am Rahmen an, wenn du die Kegelachsen weniger weit einpresst, da müssten die Wippenhälften ja eigentlich weiter auseinander sein...


----------



## mssc (10. September 2013)

So... hab mal schnell etwas gezeichnet, ich hoffe man erkennt alles...





- Der "Abstand Lagersitz Wippe" ist ja durch die Wippe vorgegeben, wenn man die Wippenhälften vom Unterrohr demontiert und dann in der Luft wieder zusammenschraubt, kann man den auch einfach messen.
- Der "Abstand Lagersitz Achse" ist ebenfalls vorgegeben, durch den kegeligen Sitz im Unterrohr in den die Kegelachsen geschraubt werden. Kann man auch messen, indem man die (losen) Kegelachsen mit der Inbusschraube im Unterrohr verschraubt.
- Wenn man die beiden Maße hat, kann man sich auch das Maß "x" ausrechnen, theoretisch müsste dann alles passen, wenn man die Kegelachsen mit dem Abstand "x" in die Lager presst. 

Passt trotzdem irgendwas nicht, dann hat eigentlich Canyon schon gepfuscht und man muss sehen, wie man das wieder brauchbar hinbekommt. Kann dann halt auch sein, dass man zB auf einer Seite mehr Spalt zwischen Wippe u. Unterrohr hat, als auf der anderen Seite (falls zB der Sag-Monitor sonst nicht passt).


----------



## sp00n (10. September 2013)

> das versteh ich allerdings nicht... wieso liegen die Wippenhälften am Rahmen an, wenn du die Kegelachsen weniger weit einpresst, da müssten die Wippenhälften ja eigentlich weiter auseinander sein...


weil die kegelachsen von außen nach innen eingepresst werden. sprich man muss auf der seite der abdeckkappen druck ausüben, die achse wird durch die wippenhäfte in das lager gesteckt.  so liegen automatisch die wippenhälften näher am unterrohr, wenn man die achsen nicht komplett einpresst.

werde es erstmal unverbaut montieren und ein bisschen messen, wie du vorgeschlagen hast, vllt geht mir dabei ja noch ein licht auf


----------



## mssc (10. September 2013)

sp00n schrieb:


> weil die kegelachsen von außen nach innen eingepresst werden. sprich man muss auf der seite der abdeckkappen druck ausüben, die achse wird durch die wippenhäfte in das lager gesteckt.  so liegen automatisch die wippenhälften näher am unterrohr, wenn man die achsen nicht komplett einpresst.



Hast du eine andere Lagerung wie ich oder reden wir nur aneinander vorbei? 

Die Achsen werden doch von der Innenseite der Wippe in die Lager gepresst (nach außen), geht ja auch garnicht anders wegen der Schulter an der Achse (letztes Foto).


----------



## sp00n (10. September 2013)

vermutlich reden wir aneinander vorbei, ja... bei mir siehts so aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (10. September 2013)

Du weißt aber schon, dass auf den unteren zwei Fotos, der Innenring vom Lager nicht korrekt sitzt?! Oder hast du die Lagerung nur deshalb so zerlegt, damit du den Innenring auf der Achse verschieben kannst? Das meine ich nämlich die ganze zeit mit "Kegelachse mehr oder weniger weit ins Lager pressen", du hast ja eigentlich das Lager selbst zerlegt.... 
Wobei es das wieder zusammendrücken sollte, wenn du die Kegelachsen mit der Inbusschraube festschraubst. Ob das so gesund ist fürs Lager, kann ich aber nicht sagen...


----------



## sp00n (10. September 2013)

auf den beiden unteren bildern ist die achse bzw der ring nur aufgelegt, sprich noch nicht wieder im lager.
ich war nun davon ausgegangen, dass der innenring nur zur hälfte wieder rein soll, was eigentlich ziemlich unlogisch wäre...
auf diese blöde idee bin ich gekommen, da mir diese seite der wippe, nachdem ich die spannschraube gelöst hatte, quasi so entgegen fiel.

richtig wäre also (bild mitte) die schwarze kegelachse nicht so weit wie dort in den silbernen innenring zu pressen, sondern den abstand dort größer zu lassen? wie ich das allerdings anstellen sollte, is mir recht schleierhaft  langsam glaube ich, es wäre besser gewesen das teil nie auseinander zu nehmen


----------



## mssc (10. September 2013)

sp00n schrieb:


> auf den beiden unteren bildern ist die achse bzw der ring nur aufgelegt, sprich noch nicht wieder im lager.
> ich war nun davon ausgegangen, dass der innenring nur zur hälfte wieder rein soll, was eigentlich ziemlich unlogisch wäre...
> auf diese blöde idee bin ich gekommen, da mir diese seite der wippe, nachdem ich die spannschraube gelöst hatte, quasi so entgegen fiel.



Nein, so war das nicht gemeint... 
Achso.. sollte auch nicht unbedingt so sein, aber meine Lager waren auch nicht so übermäßig fest (müssen sie aber auch nicht..)



sp00n schrieb:


> richtig wäre also (bild mitte) die schwarze kegelachse nicht so weit wie dort in den silbernen innenring zu pressen, sondern den abstand dort größer zu lassen? wie ich das allerdings anstellen sollte, is mir recht schleierhaft  langsam glaube ich, es wäre besser gewesen das teil nie auseinander zu nehmen



Falls du den Spalt zwischen Unterrohr und Wippe vergrößern willst, JA.
Dein ursprüngliches Problem war ja, dass der Sag-meter zu wenig Luft hatte, oder?
Schraubstock (mit Schonbacken/Holz/sonstwas weiches), Innenring relativ locker einklemmen bzw. eher auflegen und die Kegelachse rausklopfen... könnte aber sein, dass die dann gleich komplett rauskommt...


----------



## Evil_Knievel (10. September 2013)

Ich will die ganze Lager-Diskussion ungern unterbrechen, aber ich hätte mal ne Off-Topic Frage 

Ich hab noch im Kopf, dass einige hier im Forum letztens/öfters in Saalbach waren. Ich möchte da nä Woche auch hin, und wäre dankbar für gute Tips bzgl guter und günstiger Unterkunft. Gerne auch per PN, Danke!


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. September 2013)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Das ist hier wildes rumgerate. Warum schickst du es nicht einfach ein?


----------



## visualex (10. September 2013)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Ich will die ganze Lager-Diskussion ungern unterbrechen, aber ich hätte mal ne Off-Topic Frage
> 
> Ich hab noch im Kopf, dass einige hier im Forum letztens/öfters in Saalbach waren. Ich möchte da nä Woche auch hin, und wäre dankbar für gute Tips bzgl guter und günstiger Unterkunft. Gerne auch per PN, Danke!



Hotel Conrad in Hinterglemm kann ich empfehlen. Bin schon drei mal dort gewesen und letztes Jahr saß sogar Ritchie Schley beim Frühstück einen Tisch neben uns.


----------



## simdiem (10. September 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Hotel Conrad in Hinterglemm kann ich empfehlen. Bin schon drei mal dort gewesen und letztes Jahr saß sogar Ritchie Schley beim Frühstück einen Tisch neben uns.



Im Hotel Conrad waren wir auch. Kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## Mithras (10. September 2013)

was kam da die Nacht ? ...Frage schon beantwortet.... aber geht noch günstiger mit abstrichen bei der Zimmerdeko .. ich sage nur Rentnerpu**


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> was kam da die Nacht ? ...Frage schon beantwortet.... aber geht noch günstiger mit abstrichen bei der Zimmerdeko .. ich sage nur Rentnerpu**



Lol... Voll.... wer auf Nette Beherbergung aber Augenkrebs in den Zimmern steht . Landhaus-Saalbach.at!    39 Euro Pro Nacht und Joker Card Inkl. Direkt an der Milka Line. Aus dem Haus Raus und direkt auf die Piste


----------



## das_pat (12. September 2013)

Hinterglemm geht auf für 25 incl Jokercard  30sek. bergab rollen und schon steht man am Adidas Freeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil_Knievel (12. September 2013)

Schon mal vielen Dank, denke es wird eher die günstige Variante, auch wenn meine Augen dann leiden werden


----------



## mssc (12. September 2013)

28 inkl. Joker Card und normalen Zimmern.. 
http://www.saalbach.net/sonnrain/


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. September 2013)

Haus Alexander etwas auÃerhalb von Hinterglemm fÃ¼r 19Â inkl jokercard ð
Klasse Appartement mit Balkon etc ohne Augenkrebs ð


----------



## der_erce (13. September 2013)

19 euro is ja schon fast sensationell.... Wie siehts mit Garage bzw. Absperrmöglichkeit usw. aus?


----------



## link789 (13. September 2013)

sind derzeit auch im Hotel Conrad, lässt sich sehr gut aushalten, und bei dem wetter kann man auch die nassen klamotten im skikeller trocknen... auch wenn sie am nächsten tag nach 5 minuten wieder klatschnass sind 
achso ne fahrradgarage ist auch vorhanden


----------



## Tom-Ass (14. September 2013)

Neu sind der Thomson Lenker, die Saint Pedale und die Muddy Mary´s


----------



## das_pat (14. September 2013)




----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. September 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> 19 euro is ja schon fast sensationell.... Wie siehts mit Garage bzw. Absperrmöglichkeit usw. aus?



Seh ich auch so
Absperrbarer Bikekeller ist vorhanden wir hatten die Bikes allerdings immer im Auto weil wir eh immer bis zur Zwölferkogelbahn mit dem Auto runter sind.
Im nachhinein muß ich sagen wars halt echt saugünstig allerdings werden wir, falls wir nächstes Jahr wieder da sind, wohl doch wieder etwas zentraler wohnen.


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. September 2013)

Jokercard beinhaltet doch alle Lifte in Saalbach-Hinterglemm, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_pat (15. September 2013)

und golf und schwimmbad und und und...


----------



## Nill (19. September 2013)

Hi Jungs.  Kann man eigentlich die sun naben auf 150mm umbauen ?
Dank euch grüße nils


----------



## simdiem (19. September 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Hi Jungs.  Kann man eigentlich die sun naben auf 150mm umbauen ?
> Dank euch grüße nils



150mm Naben haben in der Regel ein anderes Nabengehäuse. Von daher gehe ich nicht davon aus.


----------



## das_pat (19. September 2013)

mavic kannst umbauen, bei sun weiß ich das leider nicht


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. September 2013)

Also ich kenne keine Nabe die man von 142 auf 150 umbauen kann, wie simdiem schon sagte haben die sein anderes Gehäuse


----------



## das_pat (19. September 2013)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...12-Hinterrad-Achs-Kit-150-x-12-mm--23635.html  nö gehäuse ist bei den deemax immer gleich, egal ob 135 oder 150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (20. September 2013)

Dank euch.  Grüße nils


----------



## dia-mandt (20. September 2013)

also es kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass das gehäuse gleich bleibt, da die bremsscheibe weiter nach außen muss und daher auch die montageposition.
schau dir mal die naben der anderen hersteller an. da ist immer auf der nicht-antriebsseite mehr "fleisch" zwischen montagefläche der bremsscheibe und dem speichenflansch.
ach ja....und siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587293

und hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545855


----------



## goolem (24. September 2013)

Hallo ihr Experten
Nach zwei Jahren ist mein Hauptschwingenlager hinüber. Sicherlich hat jemand die Lager schon gewechselt. 
Was habt ihr alles ersetzt? Nur die Lager oder auch die Achse?
Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## simdiem (24. September 2013)

goolem schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Experten
> Nach zwei Jahren ist mein Hauptschwingenlager hinüber. Sicherlich hat jemand die Lager schon gewechselt.
> Was habt ihr alles ersetzt? Nur die Lager oder auch die Achse?
> Danke für eure Tipps.



Die Achse ist ja schwarz eloxiert/anodisiert. Ich würde diese nur wechseln, wenn sie im Bereich des Lagers starke Abnutzung vorweisen sollte. Was ja eigentlich ja auch nicht passieren dürfte, da zwischen den Bauteilen keine Relativbewegung stattfinden sollte. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Haukejunior (26. September 2013)

Hallo

was meint ihr lohnt sich das FRX Flashzone noch zu kaufen oder sollte man lieber auf das neue DHX warten? Der Preis ist ja momentan sehr verlockend.

Gruß Danny


----------



## kube (26. September 2013)

Warum soll sich das nicht lohnen? Schlag zu bei dem Preis....


----------



## ollum104 (26. September 2013)

Ohha... gerade gesehen, dass die schon wieder runter sind. Der Preis is ja mittlerweile echt stark.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. September 2013)

ohne witz.... für den Preis diese Parts...hammer.
wenn du eh vorhast das Geld in der Höhe für ein neues Bike in die Hand zu nehmen, dann bekommst du nirgends bessere parts.
und wenn du nach einer saison was anderes haben willst, dann hast du top parts mit denen du was anderes aufbauen kannst bzw. die du für gutes geld noch verkauft bekommst.


----------



## mazola01 (29. September 2013)

Hi frx Gemeinde,

Ich möchte mein rockzone 2012 auf 42t umbauen ( hier war doch eins?)
Wie ist das mit dem mirfe ritzel? Hat sich das bewährt? 

Braucht man die xt Kassette? Kann das Original xt schaltwerk bleiben? 

Gruß mazola


----------



## onefoot-x (30. September 2013)

Hey Zusammen, 

uraltes Thema, aber ich habe es mittels Suchfunktion nicht raus bekommen. 

Könnte mir mal jemand die Schaftlänge einer DC im FRX Größe M sagen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil_Knievel (30. September 2013)

onefoot-x schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen,
> 
> uraltes Thema, aber ich habe es mittels Suchfunktion nicht raus bekommen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die Maße mal überschlage, komme ich bei meinem auf ca. 150 mm. Wenn Du es genauer brauchst kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachmessen.


----------



## simdiem (30. September 2013)

165 mm schaftlänge


----------



## onefoot-x (30. September 2013)

Danke für die Antworten!
Jetzt habe ich 150 und 165 zu Auswahl, was habt ihr denn für Steuersätze verbaut? Und Rahmen jeweils in M?


----------



## simdiem (30. September 2013)

Ich habe keine Doppelbrücke, aber ein Kollege von mir. Dessen Steuerrohr inkl. Gabelschaft habe ich mir neulich erst vermessen, da ich ebenfalls Interesse an einer DC Gabel habe und mich im Bikemarkt umgesehen habe. Verbaut ist ein Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Evil_Knievel (1. Oktober 2013)

Kommt auch drauf an wie hoch Du die obere Gabelkrone/Cockpit haben willst. Ich habe mit 15 mm Spacer (10 unter und 5 über der Krone) gerechnet. Theoretisch ist also noch Luft nach unten.


----------



## simdiem (1. Oktober 2013)

Steuerrohrlänge plus 15mm spacer ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit. Du vergisst die Abdeckkappe des oberen Steuersatzlagers, sowie den Konusring auf dem Gabelschaft. Schließlich liegt die Gabel mit der Krone ja nicht unten auf dem Steuerrohr auf, sondern hat einen Abstand.


----------



## onefoot-x (1. Oktober 2013)

Hey Ihr Zwei, 

jetzt möchte ich es aber genau wissen...
Laut Canyon hat die Fox ca. 150 mm Schaftlänge, so richtig kann ich dies nicht glauben:

125mm Steuerrohr 
Was hat die obere Brücke an Höhe? Ich glaube die BOXXER hat 13,5mm 
Stuersatz+Spacer?

Ich bräuchte 160 mm!
Danke!


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen.....
Meine 40er, die jetzt im Demo steckt, hat jetzt eine Schaftlänge von 155mm inkl. 10mm Spacer unten und 5 oben. ich habe das Steuerrohr allerdings auch gekürzt, da das Demo viel flacher ist.
Also würde ich mal sagen, dass du mindestens 160mm brauchst!
Natürlich mit direct mount vorbau!


----------



## alk-man (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte mir "demnächst" ein Tourentaugliches FRX aufbauen. Könnte dieser Dämpfer mit dem Hinterbau des FRX harmonieren?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/240878-manitou-isx-4-spv-241mm-preisupdate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Luftkammer sieht sehr klein aus.
Könnte sein, dass der dir im FRX nur durchrauscht.
Das FRX würde ich nur mit einem HighVolume Luftdämpfer fahren wollen.
Dann leidet auch die Berg ab Performance nicht so.


----------



## alk-man (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Einschätzung. Da ich viele Teile vom alten Bike übernehmen werde und erstmal nur Rahmen+Dämpfer benötige, lohnt sich beim aktuellen Abverkauf bei Canyon eher ein Neubike? bzw. bekommt man die übrigen Neuteile (LRS/Kurbel etc.) gut verkauft? Kommt sicher auch auf das Modell an. Mir schwebt das Rockzone vor, weil da der VividAir gleich verbaut ist. Was würde man für die Boxxer WC noch bekommen?


----------



## Thiel (1. Oktober 2013)

Unter 550,- würde ich die WC nicht verkaufen.


----------



## dia-mandt (1. Oktober 2013)

Eine neue wc vom komplettbike bekommst du easy fÃ¼r 700â¬ weg.....


----------



## Evil_Knievel (1. Oktober 2013)

Nochmal abschliessend zum Gabelschaft: Ich hatte mich bei der Höhe des Steuersatzes tatsächlich etwas verschätzt, daher hier mal die exakten Maße:

Steuerrohr FRX in M: 125 mm
Cane Creek 40 untere Schale: 1 mm
Cane Creek 40 obere Schale: 8 mm
obere Gabelbrücke Boxxer: 13 mm
Platz für die aheadkappe: -2 mm

Damit komme ich also auf 145 mm Mindestlänge. Mit 15 mm Spacern wären es dann 160 mm. Ich hoffe das hilft Dir jetzt.


----------



## onefoot-x (1. Oktober 2013)

Evil, vielen Dank!
Wurde es so von Canyon aufgebaut?

Ich hoffe die Fox wird ebenfalls mit 15mm an Spacern verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil_Knievel (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja, kam so ab Werk. Ich vermute Canyon verbaut standardmäßig 15 mm Spacer, auch bei der Fox.


----------



## FirstR (2. Oktober 2013)

schön langsam wird´s fertig. mangels Bikeparks in der Umgebung musste ich für etwas Uphillfähigkeit sorgen -> Hammerschmidt FR mit 22er und 11-36 Kassette, ein kurzes ZEE sollte bald eintreffen.

einzig die Laufräder stören mich noch etwas - die Fulcrum Red Zone haben nen lautlosen Freilauf wie ich ihn nicht für möglich gehalten hätte aber die Felgen sind mir mit innen 21mm viel zu schmal. 

irgendwer nen Tipp für 35 oder 40mm Felgen mit 24 Loch? 

EDIT: wieder die originalen Sun Drifts drauf:


----------



## Nill (3. Oktober 2013)

Jungs es war schön mit euch 

mein L steht jetzt im Bikemarkt.

...ciao Nils


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (3. Oktober 2013)

Upgrade-Update bei Torben


----------



## mazola01 (3. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn die mindesteinstecktiefe bei einem 2012er frx rahmen? 
Will die varionstütze durch eine normal ersetzen. 

Gruß


----------



## das_pat (3. Oktober 2013)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Upgrade-Update bei Torben



Hui... ganz schön bunt!


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss mir nie wieder Gedanken darum machen ob bei gebrauchten Teilen die Farbe passt oder nicht


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Oktober 2013)

Ob das so ein vorteil ist......


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (3. Oktober 2013)

Kommt auf den Geldbeutel an, der Verschleiss macht einem da ja schon zu schaffen.


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Oktober 2013)

Welcher verschleiss? Bis auf reifen hab ich da nix zu beklagen.
Und ab und und halt mal ne kette oder nen gabelservice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (4. Oktober 2013)

Felgen, Speichen, Bremsgeraffel und Dämpferbuchsen schlagen bei mir da eher zu Buche. Es besteht natürlich immer die Möglichkeit dass man noch ein zwei andere Hobbies zu viel hat 

Ich teste jetzt die Huber Buchsen, der erste Eindruck ist schonmal enorm positiv und es gab sie sogar in Lila. Richtig zum Einsatz kommen sie leider erst in zwei Wochen in Todtnau.


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Oktober 2013)

Toi Toi Toi, mit Laufrädern hatte ich bis jetzt nie Probleme!


----------



## DerMolch (4. Oktober 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Die Luftkammer sieht sehr klein aus.
> Könnte sein, dass der dir im FRX nur durchrauscht.
> Das FRX würde ich nur mit einem HighVolume Luftdämpfer fahren wollen.
> Dann leidet auch die Berg ab Performance nicht so.



Da hat wohl wer in nicht aufgepasst:

Kleine Luftkammer -> mehr Progression
Große Luftkammer -> wenig progression

Es müsste also heißen: "Könnte sein, dass Du den Federweg nicht vollständig nutzen kannst."


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Oktober 2013)

ja, da hast du recht!
Ich meinte auch eigentlich, dass der Dämpfer durch die kleine Luftkammer entweder durchrauscht (wenig luftdruck) oder aber den federweg nicht nutzt (mehr Luftdruck).
Kennt man ja von diversen Bike/dämpfer kombinationen.
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist wohl das Strive.
Nur da passt halt kein fetter dämpfer rein.


----------



## das_pat (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab jetzt schon viele Leute gefragt, bisher konnte keiner berichten das es dämpferseitig Probleme beim Strive gibt...


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Oktober 2013)

dann kann ich dir nur raten, mal die leute über 80kg zu fragen oder wie ich, eins selber zu fahren und zu testen oder dich mal hier einzulesen, wenn du die zeit hast: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611814


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Oktober 2013)

zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass man beim strive das problem hat, dass der hinterbau entweder tief im federweg "festhängt" oder aber nicht mehr sensibel genug ist, wenn man mit mehr druck fährt.
Aber wenn man nur touren will und ab und zu mal nen waldweg runter ballert bestimmt ein gutes rad. Kommt ja immer auf den Anspruch an, den man bei solch einem rad hat.


----------



## xc9 (6. Oktober 2013)

Sorry,für die doofe Frage ,hab ich mit der 180er Fox den gleichen Lenkwinkel wie mit der 200er Boxxer?


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die haben die selbe Bauhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc9 (8. Oktober 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ja, die haben die selbe Bauhöhe.



Danke.hmmmmm,was meint ihr sollte ich die 180er fox mit dem RS Kage (beides in Coil ),oder die Boxxer mit 200 und den vivid air nehmen---möchte damit ,mit leichteren LR, auch mal bergauf fahren ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2013)

Moin, wenn du auch berghoch fahren möchtest würde doch die Kombination aus Fox Van und Vivid Air am ehesten Sinn machen.
Oder ist das keine Option?


----------



## das_pat (8. Oktober 2013)

Macht keinen Unterschied, beide Gabeln haben die gleiche Einbauhöhe, kommt eher drauf an wie man dann den berg wieder runter will, eng mit Spitzkehren und vertrideähnlichen Passagen oder vollgas was geht... ich schieb meißt hoch! mir taugt das FRX nicht zum Bergaufradln da gibts besseres!


----------



## xc9 (8. Oktober 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, wenn du auch berghoch fahren möchtest würde doch die Kombination aus Fox Van und Vivid Air am ehesten Sinn machen.
> Oder ist das keine Option?



Is bei den aktuellen Modellen nicht möglich.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2013)

xc9 schrieb:


> Is bei den aktuellen Modellen nicht möglich.



Achso...du kaufst dir ein neues
Ok jetz is der Groschen gefallen.
Ich schliess mich da _das_ pat mal an und sag das zumindest weder das Playzone noch ein FRX mit DC berghoch gut zu fahren sind.
Natürlich abhängig von den Höhenmetern die du erstrampeln willst und der dicke deiner Waden.
Ich schieb meins auch fast ausschliesslich hoch...ab ca 10hm 
Der ein oder andere hier im Forum hat sich das FRX tourentauglich umgebaut. Teilweise jedoch mit erheblichem Aufwand und finanziellen Mitteln.


----------



## das_pat (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn aber jemand in seimen FRX eine Boxxer hat und lieber eine 180er Fox Van haben mag um den Berg hoch zu strampeln... ich würde meine Van mit frischem Service auch gegen ne Boxxer aus dem FRX tauschen, natürlich mit frischem Service und sehr Plug & Play-freudig (incl. Gabelkonus, Spacern, Vorbau, damit der Einbau extrem schnell erledigt ist)
Natürlich die Boxxer auch mit allen ans FRX angepassten anbauteilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc9 (8. Oktober 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> Wenn aber jemand in seimen FRX eine Boxxer hat und lieber eine 180er Fox Van haben mag um den Berg hoch zu strampeln... ich würde meine Van mit frischem Service auch gegen ne Boxxer aus dem FRX tauschen, natürlich mit frischem Service und sehr Plug & Play-freudig (incl. Gabelkonus, Spacern, Vorbau, damit der Einbau extrem schnell erledigt ist)
> Natürlich die Boxxer auch mit allen ans FRX angepassten anbauteilen...



Gewichtsmäßig geben sie sich ja wohl nicht viel.


----------



## das_pat (8. Oktober 2013)

xc9 schrieb:


> Gewichtsmäßig geben sie sich ja wohl nicht viel.



Mir gehts dabei rein gar nicht um das Gewicht, mir geht es eher um die 20mm Federweg!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (9. Oktober 2013)

Wer fährt denn hier ein 2013er FRX mit Hammerschmidt? Passt bei euch die Kettenlinie in den ersten 3 Gängen auch überhaupt nicht?


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (9. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin jüngst von der 180er Fox VAN auf die Boxxer RC gewechselt und muss sagen das für mich gefühlt die Boxxer besser Bergauf geht als die Van, weil etwas straffer und nicht so feinfühlig. 

Ob man das mag oder nicht ist jedes Eigenbrot


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Oktober 2013)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn hier ein 2013er FRX mit Hammerschmidt? Passt bei euch die Kettenlinie in den ersten 3 Gängen auch überhaupt nicht?



Wie du ja weist, gibts bei mir da keine Probleme. Und zwischen 12er und 13er Rahmen wird sicherlich am Tretlager kein Unterschied sein.
Ist die HS zu weit außen?


----------



## Haukejunior (10. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit. Ich würde gern mal wissen ob das Torque FRX genauso weich oder Komfortabel ist wie das Demo von Specialized? Kann man dazu einer ne Auskunft geben oder so?

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ja wahrlich kein Experte, aber die Frage ist doch schon etwas deppert oder ich kapiers nicht ganz? Warum soll das eine Bike weicher als das andere sein? Ist doch nur eine Frage deines Setups / Federhärten / Federvorspannungen und/oder Luftdruck in deinem Luftfahrwerk. Das kann man doch nicht 1zu1 vergleichen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. Oktober 2013)

Es ist ja unmöglich die HS falsch zu montieren. Der Kettenschräglauf geht erst auf dem  7. Ritzel gegen Null.

Übrigens ist mein Rad fertig, jetzt wo das Wetter so schön herbstlich wird.


----------



## User60311 (10. Oktober 2013)

hast du auf den obersten zwei/drei Ritzeln Kettengeräuche, oder was stört dich an der schiefen Linie?

Fährst du hinten ne 10fach Kasette mit 10- oder 9fach Kette?

Bei mir (normales FR, ohne X) hört man die Kette auf den obersten beiden Ritzeln, die benutz ich aber eh nur gemütlich im sitzen Berg auf kurz vorm Schieben....
Stört mich also nicht so. 
(Übrigens ist meine neue Connex Kette wesentlich leiser als die alte KMC)


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre eine 10fach SLX Kassette mit 10fach Connex Kette. Es rasselt recht nervig, wie eine schlecht eingestellte Schaltung. Die ersten beiden Gänge sind bei mir auch häufiger in Nutzung, daher störts mich schon. 
Ich schaue es mir demnächst mal beim Kollegen an. Vielleicht ists einfach so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (10. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt doch aber unterschiede in der Geometrie wodurch man doch sagen könnte das eine bike ist eher straffer und das andere eher komfortabler oder sehe ich das jetzt so falsch.


----------



## das_pat (10. Oktober 2013)

Klar gibt es Unterschiede, es gibt nicht umsonst so viele Hinterbaukonzepte... aber da weiß Google mehr und du findest da auch genauere Erklärungen dazu... Ich beschäftige mich prinzipiel nicht weiter damit, sonst kauf ich alle paar Wochen nen neuen Rahmen um mich da durch zu testen


----------



## Haukejunior (10. Oktober 2013)

Hmm stimmt schon. Ich bin halt voll hin und her gerissen. Nicht das ich mir das bike kaufe und feststelle nach paar bergab Aktionen das es doch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Oktober 2013)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine 10fach SLX Kassette mit 10fach Connex Kette. Es rasselt recht nervig, wie eine schlecht eingestellte Schaltung. Die ersten beiden Gänge sind bei mir auch häufiger in Nutzung, daher störts mich schon.
> Ich schaue es mir demnächst mal beim Kollegen an. Vielleicht ists einfach so.


Schauen wir mal. Wie gesagt, bei mir gibts keine Probleme!


----------



## dia-mandt (10. Oktober 2013)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Hmm stimmt schon. Ich bin halt voll hin und her gerissen. Nicht das ich mir das bike kaufe und feststelle nach paar bergab Aktionen das es doch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.



Welche Bikes bist du denn bis jetzt schon mal gefahren? Also DH Bikes?
Das FRX ist vom Hinterbau her eher in der Mitte anzusiedeln, was die Schluckfreude betrifft. Kommt aber auch auf die Dämpfereinstellung an.
Ich fand, dass es schon ganz gut schluckt, allerdings nicht wie ein Intense 951, was eher eine Bügelmaschine ist.
Das Demo ist im direkten Vergleich sehr ähnlich, allerdings finde ich, dass man mit dem Demo etwas mehr Sicherheit in ruppigem Gelände hat.
Das liegt aber wohl eher an der Geo als am Hinterbau.
Ich fahre die selbe Federhärte im Demo wie auch im FRX, allerdings habe ich im Demo etwas mehr SAG aber trotzdem keine Durchschläge also ist das Demo wohl minimal progressiver, was ich als sehr angenehm empfinde.
Das FRX ist halt ein FR Bike mit DH Genen und das Demo eher ein reines Race Bike.
Es ist immer schwer jemandem ein Bike zu empfehlen, da es in meinen Augen immer sehr auf den eigenen Geschmack und den Fahrstil ankommt.
Du machst also mit beiden Bikes keinen Fehler.
Kommt halt dann auch noch drauf an, ob du nur ein Frameset willst oder ein kompl. Bike, denn preislich liegen die beiden Bikes schon recht weit auseinander.
Denn einen FRX Rahmen mit Dämpfer bekommst du für ca 700 und ein gut erhaltenes Demo Frame Kit liegt meist bei 1400.


----------



## Haukejunior (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 
also ich hatte bis jetzt die Möglichkeit einmal ein Specialized Big Hit 2 zu testen mit Boxxer und ein Nicolai irgendwas auch mit Boxxer. Dann noch ein Giant Reign SX und das war es auch leider schon. Das Big Hit fand ich von allen bis Jetzt am besten.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Oktober 2013)

Sonst schau dir doch einfach mal ein YT Tues an. Gibts auch gebraucht.
Machst du nix falsch mit, ist eher DH als das FRX und wenn es dir doch nicht zusagen sollte, hast du nicht so viel Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen wie bei einem Demo.


----------



## ollum104 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein test ganz in schwarz.


----------



## User60311 (14. Oktober 2013)

das weiße Schaltwerk und die gelben Maxxis stechen jetzt natürlich raus 

und wir können alle immer nur meckern 

geiles Bike !

Die paar blauen Speichen gefallen mir, sieht beim fahren in der Sonne bestimmt spitze aus ! Gute Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (16. Oktober 2013)

Ja an ein Tues hatte ich auch gedacht. Jedoch gefallen mir die Kombinationen auf der Site nicht. Aber mal schauen vielleicht bringen sie ja bald ein neues Modell oder so.


----------



## alk-man (16. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne Frage zu der Adapterplatte für eine mögliche Umwerfermontage bzw. auch die Original Canyon 2-Fach KeFü. Sind beide Zubehörbauteile für das 2012/2013 Modell kompatibel, oder gibt es eventuell Unterschiede in den Aufnahmen/Abstände usw. ?


----------



## mssc (16. Oktober 2013)

Die Aufnahmen sind bei beiden Baujahren gleich, passt also alles...


----------



## CorollaG6 (16. Oktober 2013)

Das neue DHX ist nun erschienen. 
Was meint ihr: 

Ein wirkliche Neuerung in Sachen Geometrie / Technik und nur eine leichte optische Anpassung an die DH Bikes anderer Hersteller? 

Das Hinterbau Konzept erscheint mir nicht wahnsinnig neu, außer das der Dämpfer wohl etwas flacher steht. 

Die Ausstattung ist natürlich wieder bestens!


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Oktober 2013)

In der autobranche würde man es facelift nennen


----------



## CorollaG6 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich frage mich nur, weil die Freeride mal kritisiert hatte, dass der Hinterbau zum stempeln neigt auf Bremswellen. Die Frage wäre, ob dies dann immer noch der Fall ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (16. Oktober 2013)

Das DHX ist für mich leider kein Nachfolger fürs FRX
In L nur noch 430mm Sitzrohrlänge  Da ich maximale Abfahrtsperformance will, aber auch selbst hoch pedaliere und lange Beine habe kommt das selbst mit den längsten Stützen nicht hin.
Beim FRX hat das gerade noch so gereicht. Die Möglichkeit den Sattel weit genug zu verstellen, sowohl für bergauf wie auch bergab, war mit einer der Gründe mich für das FRX zu entscheiden.

Generell scheint der Trend zu kürzeren Sattelrohren zu gehen, für mich als Langbeiner nicht die beste Entwicklung....

Das EX ist auch keine Altenative, ich finde Canyon hätte das FRX zusätzlich zum DHX im Programm lassen sollen

Aber gut ausschauen tut´s DHX in raw schon


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Oktober 2013)

mlb schrieb:


> Das DHX ist für mich leider kein Nachfolger fürs FRX
> In L nur noch 430mm Sitzrohrlänge  Da ich maximale Abfahrtsperformance will, aber auch selbst hoch pedaliere und lange Beine habe kommt das selbst mit den längsten Stützen nicht hin.
> Beim FRX hat das gerade noch so gereicht. Die Möglichkeit den Sattel weit genug zu verstellen, sowohl für bergauf wie auch bergab, war mit einer der Gründe mich für das FRX zu entscheiden.
> 
> ...




Das DHX soll auch kein Nachfolger des FRX sein, sondern das FRX ersetzen.
Klar ist....Freerider gesucht--> Das EX passt dafür optimal und geht auch noch gut auf ner Tour.
Das FRX steht dem DHX nur im weg. 
Der Bikemarkt entwickelt sich weiter und so macht es auch Canyon. 
Es ist einfach vom Markt her nicht mehr angesagt, ein Big Bike den Berg hoch zu fahren. Dafür gibt es geile 160er mit denen man es auch bergab knallen lassen kann und die auf den meisten Strecken sogar noch mehr Spaß machen.
Und wenn man DH fahren will, besorgt man sich ein reines DH Bike.
In meinen Augen macht das auch Sinn.
Ich finde es gut von Canyon, konsequenter zu werden und das FRX aus dem Programm zu nehmen, jetzt wo das DHX kommt.
Das FRX war immer eine Art Kompromiss. Das DHX ist jetzt das, was Canyon braucht in diesem Segment. Ein Bike mit nur einem Einsatzzweck!


----------



## das_pat (16. Oktober 2013)

Dem stimme ich auch völlig zu, das FRX welches ich jetzt seit 2012 fahre ist zwar mega, aber irgendwie ist es ein Nieschenbike welches zwar alles gut kann, aber langsam wird der Wunsch nach einem 160mm Enduro und einem reinen DH´ler immer größer!


----------



## grobi59 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

könnt ihr mir die Vor- und Nachteile einer Single Crown Gabel im Vergleich zu einer Doppelbrückengabel erklären?
Welche ist wofür sinniger?
Ich bin selber noch kein richtiges Downhill Bike gefahren, so dass ich selber keine Erfahrung habe.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (16. Oktober 2013)

Die Dualcrown hat zwei Kronen 

Nee mal im Ernst: Dualcrown ist steifer und hat mehr Federweg, dafür aber begrenzten Lenkeinschlag.

Also grob formuliert:
schnelles Bergabgeballer -> DC
technische Trails -> SC


----------



## Haukejunior (17. Oktober 2013)

So habe mich dann letztendlich doch noch für das FRX entschieden. Weiß einer von euch ob es Rahmenschobner für das FRX gibt wie sie Rock Guardz zum Beispiel anbieten? Wenn ja von welcher Firma denn?


----------



## das_pat (17. Oktober 2013)

der rahmen ist schon von werg aus relativ gut geschützt, kettenstrebe von unten würde ich mit steinschlagschutzfolie bekleben, gibts als rest beim autofolierer für lau


----------



## Haukejunior (17. Oktober 2013)

Ok das ne Idee da werde ich gleich mal vorbeischauen. Noch irgendwelche anderen Tipps die man beachten sollte im allgemeinen?


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Oktober 2013)

ja, versuch nicht aus Spaß oder Langeweile die Schraube am oberen Dämpferauge zu lösen ...


----------



## psx0407 (17. Oktober 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das DHX soll auch kein Nachfolger des FRX sein, sondern das FRX ersetzen.


die worte an sich verstehe ich, nur der sinn dieses satzes erschliesst sich mir nicht.
dem dannn folgenden text stimme ich aber zu.   



ore-mountain schrieb:


> ja, versuch nicht aus Spaß oder Langeweile die Schraube am oberen Dämpferauge zu lösen ...


wo liegt das problem?
ordentliches werkzeug ordentlich benutzt und gefühl in der hand sollten grundbedingungen sein...   

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (17. Oktober 2013)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Die Dualcrown hat zwei Kronen
> 
> Nee mal im Ernst: Dualcrown ist steifer und hat mehr Federweg, dafür aber begrenzten Lenkeinschlag.
> 
> ...



Danke, so habe ich mir das auch gedacht.
Also kann ich mit ner SC mehr Strecken und vielseitiger fahren, richtig?
Mit DC geht quasi nur geradeaus bergab???

Sind denn die 2 cm Unterschied im Federweg bemerkbar?


----------



## das_pat (17. Oktober 2013)

beim frx? alles gut!


----------



## das_pat (17. Oktober 2013)

Jungs ich wollt mir und meinem Playzone einen schönen Vivid R2C gönnen! Ahm hat von euch jemand ne idee in welchem compression und rebound Tune ich den bestellen muß? Oder wo ich das nachlesen kann?

Danke euch!


----------



## ore-mountain (17. Oktober 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> wo liegt das problem?
> ordentliches werkzeug ordentlich benutzt und gefühl in der hand sollten grundbedingungen sein...
> 
> psx0407



Bringt nur leider nix wenn der Schraubenkopf bereits beim Anzug gefressen hat. Passiert leider auch ab Werk.


----------



## whurr (17. Oktober 2013)

das_pat schrieb:


> Jungs ich wollt mir und meinem Playzone einen schönen Vivid R2C gönnen! Ahm hat von euch jemand ne idee in welchem compression und rebound Tune ich den bestellen muß? ...



MM ... zumindest beim Vivid Air ... wird auch so ausgeliefert.


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Oktober 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> die worte an sich verstehe ich, nur der sinn dieses satzes erschliesst sich mir nicht.
> dem dannn folgenden text stimme ich aber zu.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch ganz einfach. 
Ein Nachfolger würde bedeuten, dass das dhx quasi nur ein facelift wäre. 
Ist es aber nicht. Es hat mehr federweg und eine eindeutigere auslegung des einsatzbereichs. 
Und daher ist es kein nachfolger sondern es ersetz in der modelpalette das frx da für dieses kein platz mehr ist. Es ist also ein neues bike. 
Ich weiß was du meinst ersetzen/ nachfolger ist sehr nah zusammen.


----------



## das_pat (17. Oktober 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> MM ... zumindest beim Vivid Air ... wird auch so ausgeliefert.



OK Danke Dir!!!


----------



## Evil_Knievel (17. Oktober 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Danke, so habe ich mir das auch gedacht.
> Also kann ich mit ner SC mehr Strecken und vielseitiger fahren, richtig?
> Mit DC geht quasi nur geradeaus bergab???
> 
> Sind denn die 2 cm Unterschied im Federweg bemerkbar?



Ja, 2 cm mehr Federweg merkt man. Also im entsprechenden Einsatzbereich.

Mit DC nur geradeaus ist etwas übertrieben, übliche Downhillstrecken sind ja auch stellenweise technisch und verwinkelt.
Aber wenn du z.B viel trails mit Spitzkehren fährst, hat die SC Vorteile.


----------



## Haukejunior (17. Oktober 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Bringt nur leider nix wenn der Schraubenkopf bereits beim Anzug gefressen hat. Passiert leider auch ab Werk.


Wie der schraubenkopf hat gefressen? Soll das nen Witz sein? Was ist denn bei dir passiert? Schraube abgerissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (18. Oktober 2013)

Inbus rundgedreht. Das Problem hatte ich auch schon bei meinem alten Torque.
Als ich das FRX bekommen habe, wollte ich den Dämpfer wechseln. Durfte die Schraube dann ausbohren. Da freut man sich bei einem neuen Rahmen ...
Gelöst habe ich das Problem mit einer dünnen Kupferunterlegscheibe.

Das gleiche Problem trifft auch auf die Aluschrauben am Hinterbau zu. Ich hab mal den Versuch gemacht, die Lösemomente zu ermitteln. Bei 12Nm Anzugmoment lag das Lösemoment bei etwa 30Nm. Und das begleitet von Knarzgeräuchen und Geruch. Das trifft in etwa auf alle drei Aluschrauben zu!


----------



## Haukejunior (18. Oktober 2013)

Ok das klingt nicht sehr rosig. Ich bin gespannt ob das bei mir auch so ist. Wenn es der fall sein sollte werde ich gleich mal ne Mail oder nen Anruf machen. Danke für die Infos aber schonmal. Gibt's sonst noch andere wissenswerte Sachen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem is bekannt. Gabs letztes Jahr aber eigentlich nur bei den Torque und dort eigentlich nur bei der Schraube in der oberen Dämpferaufnahme.
Is ganz einfach mit ner Stahlschraube, im Tausch gegen die Aluschraube, von Canyon gelöst worden. Die Schraube gabs damals sogar umsonst


----------



## Haukejunior (18. Oktober 2013)

Hmm ich werd's ja sehen wenn's da ist.


----------



## grobi59 (18. Oktober 2013)

So, ich glaube es wird ernst...
Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Strive und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich war dieses Jahr auch einige Male in Winterberg und bin eigentlich ganz gut zurechtgekommen, dennoch möchte ich mir etwas schwereres Gerät zulegen, unter anderem auch, weil es nächstes Jahr nach Saalbach gehen wird ( ich sammle für ich gerade selber Ausreden, warum noch ein zweites Rad her muss).

Meine Überlegungen sind jetzt ob EX oder DHX/FRX.
Da ich das Strive behalten wollen würde, denke ich, dass ein "richtiger" Downhiller sinnvoller ist. 

Was meint ihr?
Bin auch für generell für Vorschläge offen.

Achso und ich war noch nie in Saalbach, ist da ein Downhiller zu viel des Guten oder alle Strecken gut fahrbar damit?


----------



## das_pat (18. Oktober 2013)

ganz ehrlich, behalte das strive und hol dir n dhx bzw downhiller! mit 180mm brauchst gar net anfangen wenn du schon 160mm hast wenn dann gleich nen richtigen sprung machen!

Saalbach geht sogar mit nem baumarkthardtail samt v-brakes und ständer! was ich da schon alles gesehen habe... das glaubt einem keiner  

Saalbach ist auch gar nicht sooo schlimm, da reicht eig ein gutes enduro aus! außerdem gibt es dort viele trails welche einen uphill benötigen, zu denen kann ich dir aber nicht viel sagen.

willst du aber nur mit der gondel hoch und nur x-line fahren dann sei dir ein dh`ler ans herz gelegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (18. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem richtigen Sprung machen ist auch meine Überlegung.
Also meinste ein Dropzone wäre auch Quatsch?
Wenn schon, denn schon, also 200mm?!?

Saalbach und Strive ---> Null Problemo??


----------



## dia-mandt (18. Oktober 2013)

Stimme Pat da voll zu.
Nimm das DHX und fahr es auf 210mm.
Dann hast du wenigstens 2 unterschiedliche Bikes und das kannst du dir selbst gegenüber auch besser vertreten


----------



## grobi59 (18. Oktober 2013)

Was meinen die anderen?

Und generell gefragt:

Boxxer Worldcup und Vivid Air
oder
Boxxer R2C2 und Double Barrel Coil ??? (WC und Coil gibts nicht )


----------



## dia-mandt (18. Oktober 2013)

Willst du ein FRX aus dem outlet kaufen?
Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## grobi59 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke schon, obwohl mir das DHX optisch besser gefällt, aber beim FRX spare ich noch einiges an Geld, hab keine Charger Laufräder dabei und die Federelemente die mir sympathischer sind, ohne jeweils eins von den 4 verschiedenen gefahren zu sein, deswegen auch meine Frage.

Was spricht deiner Meinung nach dagegen?


----------



## das_pat (18. Oktober 2013)

nix, da kannst eig nehmen was du willst geht alles super!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Oktober 2013)

Hey, Torque EX is mMn keine Option wenn du das Strive behälst.
Gönn dir gleich en FRX oder DHX is im direkten Vergleich zu nem Enduro ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Was ich halt richtig geil am FRX find is das du es nit nur im Park und in den Alpen richtig knallen lassen kannst das FRX geht auch auf den Hometrails noch richtig ab weils halt auch sehr wendig und je nach Ausstattung auch sehr leicht is.
Schon mal ans Flashzone aussem Outlet gedacht? 
Zu dem Preis müßt man sich quasi noch eins kaufen und die Fox 40 is der Hammer


----------



## grobi59 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke es wird das rockzone, aber frx. Flashzone ist mir zu teuer für ein Rad, was ich eigentlich gar nich brauche...


----------



## grobi59 (20. Oktober 2013)

Welche Größe nehme ich denn?
Größe 184, Schrittlänge 89


----------



## ore-mountain (21. Oktober 2013)

L!

Wenn du es nicht unbedingt brauchst und nächstes Jahr wieder verkaufen willst, freuen sich dann Andere über ein preiswertes Gebrauchtrad in gutem Zustand ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (21. Oktober 2013)

@ grobi59: wo wohnst du?


----------



## kube (21. Oktober 2013)

@grobi59 habe eine SL von 90 und komme sehr gut mit L klar.


----------



## grobi59 (21. Oktober 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> @ grobi59: wo wohnst du?



Recklinghausen 



kube schrieb:


> @grobi59 habe eine SL von 90 und komme sehr gut mit L klar.



Super, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Das Strive passt in L auch gut.

Danke euch.


----------



## othu (21. Oktober 2013)

hab ein L in der nähe von DUS wenn du probesitzen willst,  bin auch 184cm lang


----------



## Nico Laus (21. Oktober 2013)

Bin ebenfalls 184cm groß und habe ein L. Würde es genau so wieder kaufen. Reach von 430mm passt perfekt. Wenn du aber grundsätzlich lieber kleine Rahmen fährst (soll es ja geben) dann natürlich M nehmen.


----------



## grobi59 (22. Oktober 2013)

Super, danke euch!


----------



## SK7WALK3R (23. Oktober 2013)

Bin sogar nur 182cm groß und habe eins in L. Passt perfekt. Bin auch das M zur Probe in Koblenz gefahren und es war viel zu klein für meinen Geschmack, wurde mir aber auch der Homepage so empfohlen.


----------



## anulu (23. Oktober 2013)

So verschieden sind Geschmäcker... Bin 182cm un fahr das '13er in M. Das L empfand ich bei der Probefahrt schon als Schiff. Aber das Bike dient nich nur als reiner Downhillhobel sondern Do-It-All-Schlampe.


----------



## kube (23. Oktober 2013)

Mein FRX muss auch für alles herhalten, habe dieses Jahr mit dem FRX sämtliche Almen am Tegernsee abgeklappert und nach dem Urlaub war ich 3 Wochenenden hintereinander Im Bikepark Winterberg, mir taugt die Kiste gut...ok wat schwer aber mit der nötigen Kondition passt das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlteHippe (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein 2012 FRX (mit einer Totem coil bestückt) einen neuen Dämpfer verpassen... Derzeit ist der Standad Fox VAN Performance RC verbaut, rein soll ein Vivid AIR R2C.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob jemand Erfahrung hat ob durch den Tausch eine, nennen wir das mal Kopflast entsteht? Sind ja nur rund 400g, aber ich merke schon einen Unterschied mit der Totem zur BOXXER und die wiegen ja bekanntlich etwa gleich...
Freue mich auf Euere Meinung bzw. Erfahrung...
Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Oktober 2013)

Was du merkst ist mit sicherheit keine kopflast durch nen wechsel von totem auf boxxer, denn wie du schon sagtest, wiegen die quasi gleich viel. Da gibt es keine kopflast. Und bei einem dämpfer der dann nach dm wechsel, ordentlich eingestellt wird, wirt du auch nix bemerken. Das gewicht, dass du durch den wechsel sparst, liegt ja in der mitte.


----------



## AlteHippe (25. Oktober 2013)

Ne, bin von der Boxxer auf die Totem gewechselt... Fühl mich damit irgendwie besser und eben nimmer so kopflastig...

Guter Punkt mit dem Gewicht in der Mitte!


----------



## simdiem (25. Oktober 2013)

AlteHippe schrieb:


> Ne, bin von der Boxxer auf die Totem gewechselt... Fühl mich damit irgendwie besser und eben nimmer so kopflastig...
> 
> Guter Punkt mit dem Gewicht in der Mitte!



Guter Punkt ja, aber auch nur wenn ein Rad seinen Schwerpunkt am Dämpfer hat. Da die meisten Räder eher kopflastig sind, wirst du die neue Gewichtsverteilung definitiv merken, wenn du einen leichteren Dämpfer einbaust. Besonders wenn du es mit der Hand hochhebst. Ob du das beim Springen merkst, denke ich eher nicht. Da ist wohl eher deine Rebound Einstellung wichtiger...

Gruß Simon


----------



## dia-mandt (25. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn ich mein rad in der mitte des radstandes am oberrohr anhebe, dann baumelt das so, als würde es auf dem boden stehen. 
Ein dh bike kopflastig zu produzieren macht null sinn, weil man dann bergab ja noch mehr gewicht auf der front hätte und es so in ruppigem/steilem gelände beinahe unfahrbar werden würde.


----------



## simdiem (26. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich mein FRX am Sattelrohr einklemme, dann will es nach vorne kippen. irgendwie auch logisch. Vorne hängen immerhin 3 kg Mehrgewicht. Das hat man am Hinterrad nicht, außer man fährt ne Bleinabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (26. Oktober 2013)

sattelrohr ist auch nicht mittig, oder?


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Oktober 2013)

othu schrieb:


> sattelrohr ist auch nicht mittig, oder?



Das sehe ich auch so 

Simdiem....wie kommst du auf 3 kg mehrgewicht?
Die Bikemitte wird durch den radstand definiert...bedeutet:
Kurbel, kette, kettenfÃ¼hrung, schaltwerk, sattel, sattelstÃ¼tze etc sind im hinteren teil.
Das zusammen sollte normalerweise das âmehrgewicht" an der front ausgleichen.
Dann muss man sich mal ansehen, wieviel rahmenmaterial zum hinteren teil gehÃ¶rt. Das ist mehr als das, was man vorne hat.
Fakt ist, wenn ein rad am mittelpunkt des radstandes nicht ausbalanciert ist, ist es kopflastig, was nicht gerade gut ist. Aber wenn man sich daran gewÃ¶hnt hat, kommt man auch damit klar. Jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## Thiel (26. Oktober 2013)

Und wer verteilt sein eigenes Körgergewicht mittig auf dem Rad ?


----------



## AlteHippe (26. Oktober 2013)

Ok, verstehe... Ergo wird die gefühlte Gewichtsverteilung gleich bleiben... Mal ehrlich, macht dann ein Wechsel mit 400g Gewichtsersparnis überhaupt Sinn? Oder vielleicht doch zu einem hochwertigeren coil Variante wechseln?


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Oktober 2013)

Um die körperverteilung geht es hier doch nicht!
Wie du dich auf deinem rad bewegst und din gewicht verteilst, bleibt dir überlassen.
Fakt ist aber, dass wenn die gewichtsverteilung am bike stimmt, musst du weniger mit dem körper gegensteuern und bleibst mittig auf dem bike.
Kurven sind da wieder was ganz anderes....da spielen ja reifen, luftdruck, speed etc noch ne rolle. Aber darum geht es, wie gesagt, ja nicht.


----------



## Thiel (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wenn du dein Bike spürbar leichter haben willst, musst du noch mehr Teile wechseln.
Von Coil zu Air oder von Air zu Coil wechselt man eigentlich nur, weil man das eine von der Performance besser findet.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Oktober 2013)

Da hast du vollkommen recht!
Dann lieber ein leichter laufradsatz, wenn es um Gewichtstuning geht.
Die veränderung spürt man z.b. viel stärker!


----------



## AlteHippe (26. Oktober 2013)

eieiei...
Mein Ziel war grundsätzlich nicht die Gewichtsoptimierung, ich glaub daa muss ich nochmal in mich gehen, welches Ziel ich wirklich verfolge...
An meinem Endro fahr ich nen Monarch und inmeinem Glory hatte ich einen DHX 5 coil... Im FRX ist der Standard VAN Performance RC drin... "Fluffig" ist der DHX 5 bein seinen 200mm genauso wie der moarch mit 170mm, den VAN find ich straffer, kann aber m.E. auch an der Geo liegen. Ich fahr beides gerne und meine Performance auf der Strecke... Naja, srechen wir nicht drüber ;-)
Ich glaub ich werd einfach mal bissel was invetieren müssen und einen Air versuchen bzw. einen anderes Coil model erbauen...
Danke Euch auf jeden Fall für Euren Input


----------



## exbonner (1. November 2013)

Ich habe jetzt im Outlet zugeschlagen und mir ein 13er Whipzone (BoXXer) bestellt (das gibt wieder Ärger mit der Frau  ).

Da ich hier ein paar HM zum Hometrail fahren muss, würde ich mir gerne eine Reverb bestellen. Der Durchmesser hat doch 30,9, oder?


----------



## Thiel (1. November 2013)

https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...es_id=10&supportcenter_articles_id=151&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebazzo (1. November 2013)

So, ich meld mich auch mal an. Canyon Auslaufmodell geschossen, mit schon vorhandenen Teilen neu aufgebaut:







Wer Teile vom Rockzone braucht, ich hätte da evt noch was anzubieten ;-)


----------



## der_erce (1. November 2013)

Nice...Aber doch irgendwie kunterbunt.


----------



## simdiem (1. November 2013)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt im Outlet zugeschlagen und mir ein 13er Whipzone (BoXXer) bestellt (das gibt wieder Ärger mit der Frau  ).
> 
> Da ich hier ein paar HM zum Hometrail fahren muss, würde ich mir gerne eine Reverb bestellen. Der Durchmesser hat doch 30,9, oder?



Mein Beileid   Der Durchmesser ist korrekt!


----------



## sebazzo (2. November 2013)

Denk Dir die ZTR sticker weg. eigentlich ist sie ziemlich schwarz...


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. November 2013)

sebazzo schrieb:


> So, ich meld mich auch mal an. Canyon Auslaufmodell geschossen, mit schon vorhandenen Teilen neu aufgebaut:
> 
> 
> Wer Teile vom Rockzone braucht, ich hätte da evt noch was anzubieten ;-)


 
Sieht gut aus...vernünftige Bremse. Wie arbeitet die mit den Scheiben?

...by the way...der Gabelanschlag macht mit dieser Gabel nur überschaubaren Sinn...

Beste Grüße


----------



## sebazzo (2. November 2013)

Die is richtig gut! das einzige was ich manchmal merke, ist dass die Bremse "warmgemacht" werden will. Wenn das bike mal zwei drei Tage steht, oder die Scheiben nach dem Putzen nicht richtig abgetrocknet werden, is die Bremsleistung unterirdisch. Ob das an den Scheiben oder den Sinter-Belägen (oder an der Kombination) liegt, kann ich nicht sagen. Einmal aufm Parkplatz beschleunigen und runterbremsen, dann isse wieder voll da.

Dosierung und Power sind jedenfalls vom feinsten, ich will nix anderes mehr. und mir taugt die Ergonomie der Hebel auch voll.

Gabelanschlag stimmt, bleibt aber drauf, da die Züge da schön aufgeräumt durchlaufen 

Gruss und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. November 2013)

Hey Jungs und Mädels.

Ich habe mir im Outlet das 2013 Rockzone mit Vivid Air und Boxxer WC geschossen. Da ich noch nie soviele Einstell-Knöpfe überhaupt an einem Fahrrad hatte wollte ich mal fragen ob irgendwer ein Idioten sicheres Setup für Dummies empfehlen kann oder vielleicht einen Link am Start hat der helfen könnte für den Anfang


----------



## FirstR (7. November 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> sicheres Setup für Dummies empfehlen kann oder vielleicht einen Link am Start hat der helfen könnte für den Anfang




vielleicht hilft dir das:

http://www.bike-components.de/bedie...hox/boxxer/deutsch/world-cup_tuning-guide.pdf

-mit meiner ersten (uralt) Boxxer - keine Einstellknöpfe-> keine Sorgen - ich glaub das alte Teil knall ich mir jetzt auf ein Hardtail 
-Boxxer Race und RC - Compression und Rebound war ja noch überschaubar
-Boxxer R2C2 - bin ich dann blöd dagestanden -  aber mit Anleitung gings dann... irgendwie


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. November 2013)

Ah die Seite 3 in dem PDF ist ja cool...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (7. November 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Hey Jungs und Mädels.
> 
> Ich habe mir im Outlet das 2013 Rockzone mit Vivid Air und Boxxer WC geschossen. Da ich noch nie soviele Einstell-Knöpfe überhaupt an einem Fahrrad hatte wollte ich mal fragen ob irgendwer ein Idioten sicheres Setup für Dummies empfehlen kann oder vielleicht einen Link am Start hat der helfen könnte für den Anfang



Den Schleudersitz auf jeden Fall nur im äußersten Notfall auslösen! :-D


----------



## robertw (10. November 2013)

Ich fahre FRX 2012. Wollte bald die Saint Bremsen / 203 mm installieren. Welchen Adapter benötige ich für die hintere Bremse?
Bei der SUFU habe ich nichts konkretes gefunden, soll angeblich beim FRX nicht funktionieren. Kann ich ja gar nicht glauben. 
Kann jemand dazu was schreiben?

Danke im Voraus!
Robert


----------



## robertw (10. November 2013)

robertw schrieb:


> Ich fahre FRX 2012. Wollte bald die Saint Bremsen / 203 mm installieren. Welchen Adapter benötige ich für die hintere Bremse?
> Bei der SUFU habe ich nichts konkretes gefunden, soll angeblich beim FRX nicht funktionieren. Kann ich ja gar nicht glauben.
> Kann jemand dazu was schreiben?
> 
> ...



Hat sich erledigt! ;-)


----------



## simdiem (10. November 2013)

robertw schrieb:


> Ich fahre FRX 2012. Wollte bald die Saint Bremsen / 203 mm installieren. Welchen Adapter benötige ich für die hintere Bremse?
> Bei der SUFU habe ich nichts konkretes gefunden, soll angeblich beim FRX nicht funktionieren. Kann ich ja gar nicht glauben.
> Kann jemand dazu was schreiben?
> 
> ...



Hey Robert.

Klar geht das! Ein Bikekollege von mir fährt die Saint an seinem 2012er FRX. 
Welchen Adapter er fährt weiß ich allerdings nicht. Du benötigst auf jeden Fall einen Postmount Adapter von 180 auf 200 mm (oder 160mm auf 180mm; das ist egal). Die 3 mm auf 203 (im Radius gesehen nur 1,5mm) gleichst du mit einer Unterlegscheibe aus. Wichtig ist, dass es ein Postmount Adapter ist. Ob der für die Gabel ist, ist dabei wurscht. 

Passend wäre sowohl der:

VR 180mm Post-Mount Post-Mount SM-MA-F180P/P2 

als auch der:

VR 203mm Post-Mount Post-Mount SM-MA-F203P/P 

Zu finden hier:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...8758442575/Shimano-Adapter-Rotor-von-auf.html

Gruß Simon


----------



## Flitschbirne (15. November 2013)

Sagt mal der Vivid Air Dämpfer...

Wenn ich ALLES gebe was in meinen Beinen und Armen steckt und den maximalen Federweg zu provozieren kriege ich den Gummi-Ring vom Vivid Air nicht weiter als vllt. 75% des Federwegs gedrückt. Ist das normal?


----------



## der_erce (15. November 2013)

Zu viel Luft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (15. November 2013)

Ne Sag ist ziemlich genau bei 30%. Deswegen bin ich etwas verwirrt...


----------



## der_erce (15. November 2013)

Naja...wenn du nach dem SAG gehst, und deinen Federweg nicht voll ausnutzt, und du nicht weniger Luft fahren willst....was bleibt da noch groß übrig?


----------



## Flitschbirne (15. November 2013)

Die Frage wäre halt ob ich mit meiner eigenen Kraft den fast kompletten Federweg des Dämpfers überhaupt "simulieren" kann...


----------



## psx0407 (15. November 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> ...den maximalen Federweg zu provozieren kriege ich den Gummi-Ring vom Vivid Air nicht weiter als vllt. 75% des Federwegs gedrückt. Ist das normal?


ja, ist normal.
das frx ist ja auch dafür gedacht, sprünge aus mehreren metern höhe zu verkraften. die energie, die dann geschluckt werden muss, ist ein vielfaches deines körpergewichtes. das kannst du nicht in der ebene "simulieren".

warte ab, bis du das erste mal im park oder auf einem dem bike entsprechenden trail bist. wenn dann der federweg bei normalen artgerechten gebrauch nicht ganz ausgenutzt wird, ist es auch noch ok.
wenn dir die reserven aber nicht wichtig sind, z.b. weil du dann weisst, dass du nicht anspruchsvoller fahren wirst, dann kannst du den luftdruck oder hs-dämpfung soweit verändern, dass der federweg ganz ausgenutzt wird.

aber das würde ich nicht schon nach einer "simulation" auf`m asphalt machen...

psx0407


----------



## Flitschbirne (15. November 2013)

Das wollte ich hören. Danke


----------



## der_erce (15. November 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre halt ob ich mit meiner eigenen Kraft den fast kompletten Federweg des Dämpfers überhaupt "simulieren" kann...



Dann hab ich dich komplett falsch verstanden. Ich dachte du bist schon gefahren....


----------



## Flitschbirne (15. November 2013)

Am Sonntag fahre ich das Ding das erste mal richtig aus in Belgien (Filthy Trails). Da werde ich wahrscheinlich die Hälfte der Zeit immer am Handy hängen und mir das PDF von Rock Shox durchlesen müssen bei den ganzen Knöppen ;-)


----------



## dia-mandt (15. November 2013)

naja. soviel kannst du am vivid air ja nicht einstellen.
hat ja nur eine druckstufe.
die wirst du eh nur 2-3 klicks (von offen) benötigen.
zugstufe ist da schon wichtiger...besonders die ending stroke zugstufe!
hast du den SAG am dämpfer gemessen, oder mit dem SAG Indikator am bike, denn dieser ist müll.


----------



## sebazzo (16. November 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Am Sonntag fahre ich das Ding das erste mal richtig aus in Belgien (Filthy Trails). Da werde ich wahrscheinlich die Hälfte der Zeit immer am Handy hängen und mir das PDF von Rock Shox durchlesen müssen bei den ganzen Knöppen ;-)



Hoffe es hat Spass gemacht! Zum Vivid kann ich sagen, dass ich es am Anfang auch komisch fand, den Federweg nicht komplett auszunutzen. hatte von den 76mm hub max. 65 ausgenutzt. auch wenn man die Luft ablässt kommt man im Trockenen nicht viel weiter, deswegen denk ich dass da ein Durchschlagsschutz drin ist. Bin dann mal ein paar Treppenstufen ins Flat gedroppt und siehe da, ein Durchschlag. passt also.

Die zweigeteilte Zugstufe ist genial, mMn viel nützlicher als ne 2-teilige Druckstufe. Den ending stroke rebound ESR ganz offen, um bei schnellen Stössen trotzdem schnell wieder Federweg zur verfügung zu haben. Der Beginning stroke rebound schön bei 50-70%, hilft dabei dass man trotz offenem ESR keinen Sprungbock unterm Hintern hat. 30% sag ist gut (bei 200mm), Druckstufe nach gusto und fertig. 

Da gibts auch nen Artikel im web dazu, in dem ein Downhiller Vivid Air und Coil vergleicht, lesenswert.


----------



## christophersch (18. November 2013)

Ich war eigentlich des Ansicht, dass man
Im Stand 95% des Federwegs "simulieren" kann, indem man mit aller Körperkraft in den federweg drückt. 
Zumindest gilt das bei Stahl/Titan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iconx (18. November 2013)

Wenn du 95 % des Federwegs eindrücken kannst - was soll denn da noch für Sprünge über bleiben?


----------



## Thiel (18. November 2013)

Es gibt ja noch eine High Speed Dämpfung, die im Stand nicht funktioniert


----------



## Flitschbirne (18. November 2013)

Also ich war ja gestern im Filthy Trails Park in Belgien und bin da einige Drops gesprungen (so bis 70cm Höhe) und der Gummi-Ring vom Vivid Air ist nicht wirklich weit nach oben gerutscht. Ich hatte aber auch nicht das Gefühl, dass es sich irgendwie zu hart oder ähnliches anfühlt, fühlte sich eigentlich gut an....


----------



## dia-mandt (19. November 2013)

Iconx schrieb:


> Wenn du 95 % des Federwegs eindrücken kannst - was soll denn da noch für Sprünge über bleiben?



Ich konnte bei meinem FRX auf gerader Strecke mit vollem Kraft-/Gewichtseinsatz bis zum Durchschlagsgummi pushen und der Dämpfer ist mir auf der Strecke nie durchgeschlagen!
Sind zwar unterm Strich vielleicht keine 95% aber 90% bestimmt.


----------



## User60311 (19. November 2013)

Gehn wir mal davon aus, es gibt High- und Low-Speed Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sowohl an der Gabel wie auch am Dämpfer....

Wenn dann die Low-Speed komplett offen wäre, und die High-Speed komplett geschlossen, dann:

wirst du deine Dämpfung-Federung im Stand komplett komprimieren können, vielleicht nicht 100% aber halt fast und mit vollem Körpereinsatz.

Fliegst du dann aber mit 30-40km/h über einen Stein, einen Bordstein, einen Baum, etc wird dir dein Bike vorkommen wie ein Hardtail. Da in diesem Fall ja die High-Speed Compression anspricht.

Bei der Einstellung würde dein Fahrwerk aber auch zb beim Bremsen enorm in den Federweg einsinken. Genauso beim langsamen Kurbeln Berghoch, auch hier würdest du im Federweg versinken.

Is also alles Einstellungsache


----------



## dia-mandt (20. November 2013)

war zu früh und hab was kompl. falsch gelesen, daher edit 
Aber wenn du die Highspeed zu hast, dann kannst du im Stand trotzdem bereits die Druckstufe bemerken.
Immerhin ist ein Kick den man produziert um das bike zu komprimieren, schnell genug dafür.
Aber das ist auch egal. Es geht ja darum, dass ich trotz eingestellter high/low Drucktufe in den Bereich am Gummipuffer komme, wenn ich im Stand komprimiere.
Stand bedeutet, man rollt langsam und pusht einmal volle Kanone 
Auf dem letzten Teil des Hubs greift die druckstufe ja immer stärker, daher schlägt der aufm trail trotzdem nicht durch.
Dafür ist im übrigen auch eine Dämpfung da! Man kann dadurch eine minimal weichere feder hinten fahren und trotzdem lässt sich das bike gut am sprung abdrücken und schlägt ncht bei der landung durch bzw. sackt in der kurve weg.
Aber es gibt genug leute, die nur auf die !nackte! federhärte achten und dadurch nicht alles aus dem fahrwerk holen.
Solange die aber happy sind, bin ich es auch


----------



## speichenquaeler (20. November 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten Teil des Hubs greift die druckstufe ja immer stärker, daher schlägt der aufm trail trotzdem nicht durch.


 
Ist dem so??

Ich kenne kein Feder-Dämpfer-Produkt, wo die Schwingungsfunktion gegen Ende des Federwegs progressiv wird. Das mag es in einem aktivgeregeltem Feder-Dämpfer-Bauteil für die Raumschiff-Formel1 geben.

Die Dämpfungsfunktion bei unseren Bauteilen ist meiner Annahme nur abhängig von Einfedergeschwindigkeit.

Ich kann mir aus dem Stegreif auch keinen sinnbehaftete Grund vorstellen warum ich sowas fürs MTB haben möchte.

Die Federraten werden allerdings gegen Ende Federweg progressiv. Deswegen kein Durchschlagen....wenn man zu dick ist oder die Progression der Feder nicht ausreicht, erledigt der Rahmen dann die Progressionsaufgabe...

Beste Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (20. November 2013)

Wer redet denn davon, dass die Federkomponente progressiv wird.
Ich sage nur, dass die Druckstufe sich stärker bemerkbar macht, bedingt durch die eindfedergeschwindigkeit
Liegt im normalfall allerdings an der progression des hinterbaus. hab mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt.

edit: müsste nicht am ende dann ein wechsel von hsc zu lsc stattfinden. immerhin wird die energie ja "abgebremst/gedämpft" und ist dann nicht mehr schnell sondern langsam.


----------



## speichenquaeler (20. November 2013)

Hallo Dia-mandt,

Unter der Prämisse das die LSC stärker dämpft als die HSC und das System Hinterbau/Feder progressiv wird, kann ich Dir folgen.

beste grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (20. November 2013)

Hallo 

ich habe glaube auf Seite 273 gesehen das jemand seine Kassette umgebaut. Dazu hat er was von Leonardi genommen. Sowas in der Art http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k750/a97473/general-lee-kassettenadapter-25-40z-fuer-sram.html Nun meine Frage. Kann ich den Adapter ganz einfach so kaufen meine Kassette abbauen und das dann einbauen? Brauch ich dazu noch ne andere Kette? Ich habe übrigens das 2013 FRX Flashzone mit SRAM X0 und LG1r Kurbel. Wäre nett wenn sich einer auskennt und mir vielleicht nen Tipp oder so geben kann.

Aso ich habe gerade gesehen das ich glaube ich eine Shimano Kassette habe. Hier mal nen Link dazu http://www.canyon.com/outlet/article.html?o=AS1006649

Dann bräuchte ich quasi dieses Upgrade Kit http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k750/a106975/general-lee-kassettenadapter-29-42z-fuer-shimano.html oder dieses  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k750/a109453/general-lee-kassettenadapter-28-40z-fuer-shimano.html



Gruß Danny


----------



## othu (20. November 2013)

das war ich.
das shimano kannst du mit jeder 11-36 xt/slx kassette kombinieren. 
kette ganz normale 10fach.
schaltwerk muss mindestens mid sein.


----------



## Haukejunior (20. November 2013)

Oh das ging aber flott. Dann habe ich wohl ein Problem. Denn ich habe weder solch eine Kassette noch einen Mid Schaltwerk  Aber schonmal danke für die Infos


----------



## whurr (21. November 2013)

othu schrieb:


> das war ich.
> ...



Hi Othu,

was läuft denn besser am FRX das Generel Lee oder das Mirfe ... bzw. gibt es da überhaupt einen Unterschied?


----------



## othu (21. November 2013)

moin,
am frx fahre ich die general lee 11-42, am 2souls qh (29er hardtail) das mirfe ritzel mit 11-42 und 16er zwischenritzel.
das gl ist halt minimal angenehmer weil die großen gangsprünge ganz oben liegen wo man sie nicht mehr so spürt.
die mirfe lösung ist dagegen viel günstiger und schaltet deutlich besser. zudem warscheinlich vom verschleiss besser.


----------



## whurr (21. November 2013)

DANKE!

Mirfe ist momentan extrem günstig ... er macht zur Zeit ja keine mehr 

Aber wenn sich die Mirfes besser schalten und möglicherweise noch länger halten, dann lohnt das Warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (22. November 2013)

Was ist denn Mirfe? Und wo bekomme ich das her?

Gruß Danny


----------



## der_erce (22. November 2013)

Frag doch das Orakel!


----------



## Haukejunior (22. November 2013)

Hmm bin anscheind zu doof. Finde weder bei Google noch hier im Forum noch was dazu wo man es kaufen kann.


----------



## der_erce (22. November 2013)

Frag mal den User "mirfe"

Edit: Übrigens...der zweite Treffer bei dem Suchwort "mirfe" hat mich auf die Spur vom User gebracht. Ich weiß ja nicht wonach ihr sucht aber manchmal versteh ich euch nicht.


----------



## Haukejunior (22. November 2013)

Ahh Mirfe ist ein User jetzt habe ich es kapiert. Vielen Dank


----------



## der_erce (22. November 2013)

Es ist ein User, der das Ritzel entworfen hat und es auch unter dem Namen verkauft, zumindest hab ich das so verstanden. Naja...jetzt frag ihn erstmal, vielleicht verkauft er ja gar keine mehr. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Haukejunior (22. November 2013)

Jawoll ich werde ihn einfach mal fragen


----------



## othu (22. November 2013)

er hat die produktion für dieses jshr eingestellt.


----------



## basinga (29. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe da eine Frage zum 2013er FRX 
Im Outlet bei Canyon gibt's ja noch ein paar reduzierte.
Geht das FRX mit der Trackflip Einstellung bei 185mm und high noch als Enduro durch? kann man es mit entsprechenden Reifen und 2 Fach Kurbel auch mal eine 30- 40 km Tour auf der Straße fahren?
Oder sollte ich da lieber Richtung Fanes, Last Herb 180 oder Yt wicked 170 gehen?
Wie antriebsneutral ist der Hinterbau?
Einsatzgebiet sollten Trails, ab und zu auch leicht ansteigende Trails und Straßen, Gemütliche Runde im Wald, auch mal eine Tour auf straße und Schotterwegen und Freeride Einsätze mit Drops und Sprüngen sein.
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten 

Gruß


----------



## Flitschbirne (29. November 2013)

Von welchem FRX redest du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basinga (29. November 2013)

Von dem Dropzone mit 180 mm Gabel vorne und dem CCDB Air


----------



## der_erce (29. November 2013)

Geht, gibt hier genügend Leute die das so machen.


----------



## basinga (29. November 2013)

Das habe ich schon gesehen 
wollte aber nochmal sicher gehen.
Bis zu welcher Körpergröße ist der Rahmen denn noch als Enduro Fahrbar und ab wann sitzt man da drauf wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein? 

Greetz


----------



## Nduro (29. November 2013)

Ich nutze mein Frx Rockzone 2012 als Enduro. 
Bin 1,80m und fahre es in M. Aber bei der Rahmengrösse hilft nur ausprobieren.
Bin mit dem Rad noch immer zufrieden, das es leichtere gibt muss dir klar sein. Ich wollte damals ein Bike mit breitem Einsatzbereich.


----------



## MonsterJoe (29. November 2013)

1,74m in S.... verspielte flugmaschiene 

bei anstiegen und dem wattebällchen fahrwerk, ist es jedoch etwas anstrengend. 
Ich würde für touren (gerade auf der straße) ein einderes bike nehmen. Bikepark, Sprünge,.... das FRX.

Grüße


----------



## simdiem (29. November 2013)

basinga schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe da eine Frage zum 2013er FRX
> Im Outlet bei Canyon gibt's ja noch ein paar reduzierte.
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10863506&postcount=6757

Es geht. Es geht sogar richtig gut. Und es geht genauso gut wie mit einem Torque!

Ich 176cm Größe M. Kleiner sollte er meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, also der Rahmen. Mit dem Torque in L kann ich auch noch super Touren fahren. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## basinga (29. November 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10863506&postcount=6757
> 
> Es geht. Es geht sogar richtig gut. Und es geht genauso gut wie mit einem Torque!
> 
> ...


 
Kenne deine Posts hier.^^
Das ist auch mit der Grund warum ich das FRX in Betracht ziehe und einfach nicht mehr davon los komme 
Ich bin aber leider 20 cm größer als du und habe da noch ein paar bedenken wegen der Größe.
Kann man die eventuell mit einem längeren Vorbau ausgleichen?
Von der Schrittlänge her sind die Räder ja bis zu 96 cm oder so. Das habe ich bei Canyon mal nachgefragt. 
Das passt mit meine 91cm noch ganz gut


----------



## simdiem (29. November 2013)

basinga schrieb:


> Kenne deine Posts hier.^^
> Das ist auch mit der Grund warum ich das FRX in Betracht ziehe und einfach nicht mehr davon los komme
> Ich bin aber leider 20 cm größer als du und habe da noch ein paar bedenken wegen der Größe.
> Kann man die eventuell mit einem längeren Vorbau ausgleichen?
> ...



Huiiuiuiui 196cm.. ok das ist echt groß... Hmm am besten wäre es du schaust mal hier ins Probefahrforum ob jemand aus deiner Nähe ein Torque FRX in L hat.  

Schwierig ist das halt immer in Sachen Gewicht. Wenn der andere 20 kg weniger wiegt wie du, wirst du eben auch nicht in der richtigen Position draufsitzen...
Das ist echt keine einfache Entscheidung. Ich habe bei meinem FRX von einem 40 mm auf einen 50 mm Vorbau gewechselt. Der 40er war mir deutlich zu kurz. Das ist aber auch immer eine individuelle Sache. 

Bei deiner KG würde ich fast zu einem XL Rahmen tendieren. Wobei es aber auch sein kann, dass du dich auf einem L Rahmen wohl fühlst.

Gruß
Simon


----------



## basinga (30. November 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Huiiuiuiui 196cm.. ok das ist echt groß... Hmm am besten wäre es du schaust mal hier ins Probefahrforum ob jemand aus deiner Nähe ein Torque FRX in L hat.
> 
> Schwierig ist das halt immer in Sachen Gewicht. Wenn der andere 20 kg weniger wiegt wie du, wirst du eben auch nicht in der richtigen Position draufsitzen...
> Das ist echt keine einfache Entscheidung. Ich habe bei meinem FRX von einem 40 mm auf einen 50 mm Vorbau gewechselt. Der 40er war mir deutlich zu kurz. Das ist aber auch immer eine individuelle Sache.
> ...


 
Die Daten mit dem 196 cm sind von meinem Perso
Habe mich heute mal richtig gemessen und komme überraschender weise "nur" auf 189,5 cm 
das ist ja mal ein gutes Stück kleiner. Damit sollte der L Rahmen ja noch passen. Oder was meinst du?

Edit: das ändert ja so einiges ja passen ja doch viel mehr Rahmen als ich gedacht habe 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin 197 cm und fahre das FRX in L und mir passt es richtig gut, fahre damit alles was geht, war dieses jahr am Tegernsee und habe da 90 km Touren mit gefahren, fahre damit auch in Winterberg im Bikepark. Also für mich eine rundum wohlfühl Maschine


----------



## Don.Coyote (1. Dezember 2013)

Das 2013 FRX als Enduro ist aber nochmals anderst als das 2012er. Da muss man schon bisl aufpassen bei Empfehlungen!!

Die Geometrie hat sich nämlich verändert und das ist schon deutlich beim bergauffahren zu merken.


----------



## basinga (1. Dezember 2013)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Das 2013 FRX als Enduro ist aber nochmals anderst als das 2012er. Da muss man schon bisl aufpassen bei Empfehlungen!!
> 
> Die Geometrie hat sich nämlich verändert und das ist schon deutlich beim bergauffahren zu merken.


 
Wieso?
Was hat sich da verändert und wie wirkt sich das aus?
Habe das irgend wo schon mal gelesen und bei Canyon auch nachgefragt was sich da verändert hat. Die sagten das sich von 2012 zu 2013 nicht an der Geometrie geändert hat.


----------



## simdiem (1. Dezember 2013)

Hat sich auch nicht. Lediglich der Lenkwinkel ist beim 2013er um 1 grad flacher geworden. Das wars. Ist bergauf natürlich ein wenig anstrengender.


----------



## Don.Coyote (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich meine der Sitzwinkel ist ebenfalls um ein Grad flacher geworden. Aber wenn Canyon sagt es hat sich nichts geändert, dann wirds schon stimmen.....


----------



## basinga (2. Dezember 2013)

Soooo euch gaaanz vielen dank für die nette Hilfe hat mich richtig gefreut und mir sehr geholfen 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (2. Dezember 2013)

Hast dir das Torque bestellt?


----------



## basinga (3. Dezember 2013)

Nein leider noch keine zeit gehabt.
Bin fast nur mit dem Handy online.
Denke es wird die nächsten Tage bestellt spätestens am Wochenende 

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand schon mal nen Vivid nachgerüstet? Ich such mir gerade nen Wolf was der Tune überhaupt aussagt. Sogar auf der RS Seite find ich nichts darüber...oder ich bin blind aber ich wäre dankbar wenn jemand kurz was darüber sagen könnte.


----------



## ollum104 (3. Dezember 2013)

Sowohl der Vivid Air, als auch der Kage, sind ab Werk von Canyon in der M/M Version verbaut. Ich geh davon aus, dass des dann beim Vivid auch der Fall sein sollte. 

Vom Übersetzungsverhältnis kommts auch ganz gut an M hin.


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2013)

Ok..und was sagt das Tune nun letztendlich aus? Ist es eine Gewichtssache? Ist es vergleichbar mit einer SAG Justage an einem AirDämpfer z.b. sodaß z.b. ein Tune M von x-kg bis y-kg geht und der Tune L von y-kg bis z-kg?


----------



## ollum104 (3. Dezember 2013)

Der tune sagt lediglich was über die Dämpfungseigenschaft des Dämpfers aus, die entsprechend passend zur Hinterbaukennlinie sein sollte. Gewicht von Fahrer wird entsprechend durch höheren Luftdruck (Vivid Air) oder härtere Feder (normaler Vivid) eingestellt.


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2013)

Ah ok...also M sagst du...


----------



## ollum104 (3. Dezember 2013)

Also in meinem is ein M drin und der funzt wie für Sau.


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2013)

Vivid Air, seh ich grad. Wie kommst damit klar? Würdest auf nen Coil wieder wechseln wollen?


----------



## ollum104 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich persönlich würde keinen coil mehr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (3. Dezember 2013)

hier mal ein schönes Bild....


----------



## kube (3. Dezember 2013)

@ der erce
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter was den Tune anlangt
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/03/techno-tipp-daempfer-bike-kaufguide/


----------



## Mithras (3. Dezember 2013)

Bin den Vivid mal kurz in M4ddis FRX gefahren, hat nen coil Tune M/M mit ner 400er Feder ... hat sich noch staubsaugig angefühlt, versackt is auch nix wie bei meinem M/L im YT .. das lief mit M/M auch deutlich besser .. nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## der_erce (4. Dezember 2013)

kube schrieb:


> @ der erce
> vielleicht hilft dir das weiter was den Tune anlangt
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/03/techno-tipp-daempfer-bike-kaufguide/



Yay...vielen Dank..das ist gute Couchlektüre  

 @Mithras...dann bleibt die Frage obs Coil oder Air sein soll...400g Unterschied!! Allerdings auch paar Euronen!


----------



## Flash_Gordon (4. Dezember 2013)

Für die Euronen kaufst dann noch ne Titanfeder und schon sind es keine 400g Unterschied mehr.
Canyon hat im übrigen bei meinem alten 2011er Torque in Größe S einen Vivid Air in M/L (Zugstufe/Druckstufe) verbaut. Die Hinterbaukennlinie steht nämlich gerade zw. M und L. Und bedenkt bitte, eine Druckstufe kann ich immer noch zudrehen.
Und sowohl den Vivid Air als auch einen späteren Vivid Coil habe ich in M/L gefahren, 3 Clicks von offen zugedreht. Hat völlig gereicht.

Ein Argument gegen den Vivid Air, der sonst super funktioniert hat. Just dieser ist mir im Bikepark im halben Federweg steckengeblieben. Wenn mir sowas am Anfang einer Radlwoche in den Bergen passiert, schönen Dank auch. Deswegen anschließend den Vivid Coil, nun CCDB Coil.
(Den Vivid Coil habe ich noch, wer den möchte, wir würden uns schon einig werden, ist nur 3 Monate eingebaut und sehr wenig gefahren worden.)


----------



## steelpinto (4. Dezember 2013)

ich fahre auch ccdb mit titan,einfach nur geil....und zur Tourentauglichkeit,mit nem durch Spanngurt zusammengezogene Gabel fährt man genauso bergauf wie andere mit ihren All Mountain Bikes,und mit etwas Übung is der Gurt schneller ab und dran wie andere ihre verstellbare Gabel hoch und runter drehen----und----ich bekomm die rund 14cm zusammen,was sehr steile Beraufpassagen wirklich erleichtert !!


----------



## basinga (4. Dezember 2013)

Hat einer von euch schon mal den Vergleich zwischen den CCDB Air und dem Coil gemacht?
Das 2013er Dropzone hat ja den Air.
Würde es sich da evtl. lohnen den gegen einen Coil zu tauschen?


----------



## Thiel (4. Dezember 2013)

Das tune beim vivid bezieht sich auf den shimstack, welcher sich auf das verhalten bei schnellen schaftgeschwindigkeiten auswirkt.
Von außen kannst du die lowspeed druckstufe einstellen, die völlig getrennt von der highspeed druckstufe ist.


----------



## Mithras (4. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Yay...vielen Dank..das ist gute Couchlektüre
> 
> @_Mithras_...dann bleibt die Frage obs Coil oder Air sein soll...400g Unterschied!! Allerdings auch paar Euronen!



Er verkauft auch nen ungefahrenen CCDB Air ausm 2013er FRX..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steelpinto (4. Dezember 2013)

habt ihr schonmal Moto Cross Maschinen mit Luftdämpfern hinten gesehen ?
die ganzen Luftdämpfer versuchen immer nur ne Coil -progressive Linie darzustellen,das gelingt mehr oder weniger gut,außer das man eine Vielzahl an Ventilchen und Bauteilen mehr hat,die wieder kaputtgehen können.... mein ccdb coil hab ich einmal eingestellt,jetzt hat er seit 2 Jahren super arbeit geleistet,es könnte nicht besser federn,butterweiches ansprechen,nie durchgeschlagen,bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten nie am trampeln auch auf der 601 am Gardasee war nach 2000 TM noch alles super....


----------



## Mithras (4. Dezember 2013)

joah ...mein RS Kage is noch simpler einzustellen und läuft


----------



## der_erce (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja, stimmt schon...Ist wie beim Auto...je mehr Technik drin ist, desto mehr kann und wird kaputt gehen. 
 @Mithras Wer ist "Er" ?


----------



## Mithras (4. Dezember 2013)

ER = der Maddi, mein Kumpel, den hast bei der CM schonmal kennen gelernt, war mit nem Canyon AM/AL ? + da ..


----------



## der_erce (4. Dezember 2013)

Achso..echt? Warum was will der denn reinmachen? CCDB Coil?


----------



## Mithras (4. Dezember 2013)

Hat schon nen Vivid 5.1 drin. Wollte und will keinen Airdämpfer im Freerider, daher hat er den direkt nach dem Auspacken des Bikes ausgebaut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4ddi (4. Dezember 2013)

Melde mich hier nun mal selbst zu Wort. ^^
Hab den ccdb Air sofort ausgebaut und gegen nen coil daempfer ersetzt. Gewicht ist fuer mich zweitrangig, da das frx nicht fuer Touren herhalten muss. 
Wenn du Interesse hast werden wir uns bestimmt einig


----------



## simdiem (4. Dezember 2013)

steelpinto schrieb:


> ich fahre auch ccdb mit titan,einfach nur geil....und zur Tourentauglichkeit,mit nem durch Spanngurt zusammengezogene Gabel fährt man genauso bergauf wie andere mit ihren All Mountain Bikes,und mit etwas Übung is der Gurt schneller ab und dran wie andere ihre verstellbare Gabel hoch und runter drehen----und----ich bekomm die rund 14cm zusammen,was sehr steile Beraufpassagen wirklich erleichtert !!



Hey,

du mal eine Frage. Was für eine Titanfeder fährst du in deinem CCDB? Schleift die an der Kunststoffschutzkappe am Dämpfergehäuse?

Gruß Simon


----------



## steelpinto (5. Dezember 2013)

ich glaube Nukeproof !? hatte die aus England bestellt und war da relativ günstig mit 160,und nein,die schleift nicht,is eher etwas größer im Innendurchmesser wie die Orginal,größer heißt hier 1-2mm,geht locker auf die Führungen,aber da etwas vorgespannt im eingebauten zustand klappert nix


----------



## sebazzo (5. Dezember 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> hier mal ein schönes Bild....



Hübsches Rockzone! hab mir das grad selbst geholt, allerdings völlig umgebaut jetzt. Hast Du durchgehend alle labels abgeklebt (so wies am Unterrohr aussieht), oder auch mit Aceton gearbeitet? 

Mir gefallen die gelben decals am Rockzone nicht (FRX schrift und in dem Mini-Dreieck bei der Sattelstütze), hätte mich interessiert, wies im Fall von Aceton war? easy, oder siehts dann nach Kratzschwamm-putzen aus?

Ich find den Vivid Air geil, mein erster Luftdämpfer. Der läuft schon richtig geschmeidig. Wenn man die ganzen Santa Cruz Artikel über Shock-rate usw. gelesen hat, versteht man auch, dass es Sinn macht nur bestimmte Dämpfer in bestimme Bikes einzubauen. Also, wenn der Konstrukteur das mitbedacht hat natürlich. Im Falle vom Torque FRX passt der Vivid Air einfach. Sehr coil-ähnlich, wodurch bestimmt auch die meisten coils gut passen.


----------



## ollum104 (5. Dezember 2013)

Alles abgeklebt außer das gelbe Dreieck. Das wurde überlackiert.

Mit Aceton hab ich nix gemacht.


----------



## sebazzo (5. Dezember 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Alles abgeklebt außer das gelbe Dreieck. Das wurde überlackiert.
> 
> Mit Aceton hab ich nix gemacht.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Klingt auch nicht schlecht, kenn mich aber mit lackieren so gaar nicht aus. Wie gut hält so was und welchen Lack sollte man hernehmen?


----------



## ollum104 (5. Dezember 2013)

Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob das lange hält. Deswegen hab ich auch nur das gelbe Dreieck lackiert.


----------



## der_erce (5. Dezember 2013)

Das ist etwas, was ich auch noch vorhabe. Ich allerdings werde dafür Lackfolie bzw. eine Folie nehmen, wie sie bei der Fahrzeugfolierung verwendet wird. Die ist haltbar und robust. 
 @m4ddi Servus   Ja, ich bin mir leider nur noch nicht im Klaren obs nen Coil oder Air werden soll. Und schon gar nicht obs nen Vivid oder CCDB sein soll. Wenn ich ne Entscheidung hab, komm ich auf dich zurück


----------



## mssc (5. Dezember 2013)

Die Schriftzüge, das Dreieck und das Canyon Logo am Steuerrohr kann man mit Aceton behandeln. Wenn man vorsichtig ist, verschwindet nur die Farbe und darunter bleibt eine weiße Grundierung. Wenn man weiterrubbelt, verschwindet alles. Darunter ist dann das normale Elox, sollte auch nichts mehr sichtbar sein von den Logos....

Edit: Gilt natürlich nur für die schwarz eloxierten Rahmen, bei den raw-Rahmen ist eine Schicht Klarlack/-pulver drüber.


----------



## der_erce (5. Dezember 2013)

Man würde aber mit Aceton die Klarlackschicht entfernen...zumindest bei einigen Rahmen war der drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (5. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Man würde aber mit Aceton die Klarlackschicht entfernen...zumindest bei einigen Rahmen war der drauf.



Ich hab nur die schwarz eloxierten gemeint... habs editiert...


----------



## der_erce (5. Dezember 2013)




----------



## othu (5. Dezember 2013)

basinga schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon mal den Vergleich zwischen den CCDB Air und dem Coil gemacht?
> Das 2013er Dropzone hat ja den Air.
> Würde es sich da evtl. lohnen den gegen einen Coil zu tauschen?



ich. den air nach 3 monaten wieder verkauft, die 300gr zur titanfeder reichen nicht ansatzweise als downgradegrund.


----------



## basinga (5. Dezember 2013)

Dann lohnt es sich ja doch den den air mit jemandem gegen den coil zu tauschen 
Vielen dank


----------



## robertw (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich die Wippe beim FRX ausbauen muss. 

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## robertw (6. Dezember 2013)

robertw schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich die Wippe beim FRX ausbauen muss.
> 
> Gruß,
> Robert



Hat sich geklärt. An der Wippe sind noch zwei Schrauben die gelöst werden müssen


----------



## steelpinto (9. Dezember 2013)

kleiner Schneeausflug im sonnigen verschneiten Allgäu....
die Kombi vo Muddy Mary vertstar und hinten Dirty Dan vertstar hat brachialen Gripp,hätt ich nie gedacht,der Home Downhill ging fast so schnell wie im trockenen !!! nur Rollwiederstand ist nicht mehr Tourentauglich,die 20 km mit normal lächerlichen knapp 700 HM waren brutal anstrengend....


----------



## Nduro (9. Dezember 2013)

Es werden immer mehr Schnee Bilder. Möge die weiße Pracht schnell an uns vorüber ziehen.
Schönes Frx hast du da.


----------



## steelpinto (9. Dezember 2013)

danke,ich liebe mein Bike auch wirklich....
sehs mal so,nen zünftigen Schnee Downhill kannst halt nur im Winter fahren,und das hat durchaus seinen Reiz...Touren sind eher beschwerlich....muss man halt dahin ,wo Lifte sind,aber gestern die Tour war echt traumhaft,die erste verschneite dieses Jahr !! mann ,spür ich heute noch meine Beine ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es bei uns wenigstens mal schneien würde aber hier ist es einfach nur eiskalt.....


----------



## sebazzo (11. Dezember 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob das lange hält. Deswegen hab ich auch nur das gelbe Dreieck lackiert.





der_erce schrieb:


> Ich allerdings werde dafür Lackfolie bzw. eine Folie nehmen, wie sie bei der Fahrzeugfolierung verwendet wird. Die ist haltbar und robust.





mssc schrieb:


> Die Schriftzüge, das Dreieck und das Canyon Logo am Steuerrohr kann man mit Aceton behandeln. Wenn man vorsichtig ist, verschwindet nur die Farbe und darunter bleibt eine weiße Grundierung. Wenn man weiterrubbelt, verschwindet alles. Darunter ist dann das normale Elox, sollte auch nichts mehr sichtbar sein von den Logos....
> 
> Edit: Gilt natürlich nur für die schwarz eloxierten Rahmen, bei den raw-Rahmen ist eine Schicht Klarlack/-pulver drüber.



So, jetzt wollte ich Euch nochmal für Euren input danken, sorry für die lange Funkstille. Habe das gelbe Dreieck gestern abend mit Aceton gemacht, geht ja wirklich sehr leicht. 5 min, dann war alles komplett schwarz.

Das gelbe FRX lass ich jetzt erstmal, das is ja nicht ganz so auffällig. Also, danke nochmal!


----------



## MonsterJoe (14. Dezember 2013)

Frage:

Ich habe mir mal eine neue boxxer r2c2 von 2014 gegönnt. 
Aktuell habe ich die avid code von 2012 verbaut. 
Nun stehe ich da und stelle fest, dass ich einen Adapter brauche..... kann mir jemand helfen, welcher der richtige ist? 

Grüße!


----------



## sebazzo (15. Dezember 2013)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> kann mir jemand helfen, welcher der richtige ist?



Hängt eigentlich nur von der Grösse der Bremsscheibe ab. bei der Boxxer WC die ich letztens noch hatte, ging ne 200er Avid Scheibe ohne Adapter. Bist aber hier sowieso n büschn off-topic, deine Frage is ja nich wirklich torque FRx spezifisch...


----------



## grobi59 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hey, ich hab mal ne Frage zu Saalbach.
Wir haben vom 28.06-05.07 (Sa-Sa) gebucht und jetzt sehe ich gerade, dass das Bikes and Beats Festival ab dem 03.07 (Do) beginnt.

Weiß einer ob in der Zeit vor dem Festival wenn wir da sind alles befahrbar ist oder wird da alles schön gemacht und die Hälfte ist gesperrt? Wie siehts in Leogang aus?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## ollum104 (29. Dezember 2013)

Wir waren dieses Jahr auch die Woche vor dem Festival unten. Alle Strecken offen und in einem sehr guten Zustand. 

Würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## termaltake (29. Dezember 2013)

Updates...


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Januar 2014)

Dein Aufbau hat ja echt seltenheitswert


----------



## Master_KK (2. Januar 2014)

Mal ne Frage an euch FRX Fahrer:
Ist die Kettenführung beim FRX mittels ISCG-Adapter befestigt, oder ist das wie beim EX ne spezielle Canyon Backplate?
Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagen kann ob die Führung mit nem 32z Blatt läuft bin ich schon glücklich...


----------



## sebazzo (2. Januar 2014)

Die Kettenführung ist ISCG05 bei mir (E13 LG1). Ist per Canyon Adapter am Rahmen befestigt. 

Hab das ding mit nem 32er gefahren und das passte grad so. Allerdings steht der Taco unten dann schon weit über, so dass man mit ner kleineren Führung wohl an Bodenfreiheit gewinnen dürfte.


----------



## Master_KK (2. Januar 2014)

Hmmm...hat jemand ne Empfehlung?
Bei mir sieht das mit Sixpack Yakuza aktuell so aus:





Wenn ich die obere passend einstelle kommt der Hinterbau beim einfedern dagegen. An der ISCG Aufnahme weiter nach rechts verdrehen geht auch nicht weil dann die untere an die Strebe stösst. Weiter nach aussen spacern fällt auch flach wegen der Kettenlinie...
Die obere Führung ist einfach zu lang bei 32 Zähnen.


----------



## Don.Coyote (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat den jemand schon an seinem FRX 2012 das Cane Creek Angleset verbaut? Was genau ändert sich den da, außer natürlich der Lenkwinkel.
Sitzwinkel? Stack? Tretlagerhöhe? ....

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## termaltake (4. Januar 2014)

yes all more slow bb and more to center of wheel... more more the best update  63º 

I comming soon update my bike to angleset of workscomponentes to -1º 

the best is the workscomponentes that cane creek angle set because the cc have noise


----------



## Don.Coyote (5. Januar 2014)

Thanks.
Sounds good. Do you have the 2012 Version? Which Modell is it?


----------



## Talon (8. Januar 2014)

Hey
Hat jemand vielleicht die Gummiführung für variostuetzen übrig?
Mir würde eine reichen.


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Januar 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat den jemand schon an seinem FRX 2012 das Cane Creek Angleset verbaut? Was genau ändert sich den da, außer natürlich der Lenkwinkel.
> Sitzwinkel? Stack? Tretlagerhöhe? ....
> ...



Das passt doch garnicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (11. Januar 2014)

So genau weiß ich das nicht.
Aus was für einem Grund passt das nicht? Gibts doch in etlichen Ausführungen. Wie schauts mit dem Works Component aus?


----------



## ore-mountain (11. Januar 2014)

Das untere Lager ist IS. Die Anglesets gibts nur in EC und ZS. Zumindest hab ich noch kein IS gesehen.
Technisch sicherlich möglich.


----------



## rasch23 (16. Januar 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> So genau weiß ich das nicht.
> Aus was für einem Grund passt das nicht? Gibts doch in etlichen Ausführungen. Wie schauts mit dem Works Component aus?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/works-components-headset-fuer-canyon-verfuegbar.620377/


----------



## sebazzo (16. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem schwarzen Torque FRX Rahmen in Grösse S? Ist der Rockzone, Kaufdatum Ende Oktober 2013, 3 Monate alt.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. Januar 2014)

Hätte mal eine Frage an die Community!

Bräuchte die *RAL Fardcodes für folgendes Canyon Bike --> 2013 er FRX in Deep black ano - blue. *

Würde mir gerne für meine Federgabel eigene Decals anfertigen lassen und da wären die genauen Farbcodes für das Gelb und das Blau interresant 

Danke!


----------



## Don.Coyote (18. Januar 2014)

rasch23 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/works-components-headset-fuer-canyon-verfuegbar.620377/



Danke für die Info.
Eine Alternative habe ich nun auch schon gefunden. Exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen. Was haltet ihr davon? Wenn die gut gemacht sind, dann spricht der Hinterbau eventuell auch besser an, oder?

Gruß


----------



## rasch23 (18. Januar 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Eine Alternative habe ich nun auch schon gefunden. Exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen. Was haltet ihr davon? Wenn die gut gemacht sind, dann spricht der Hinterbau eventuell auch besser an, oder?
> 
> Gruß




Was fuer einen Lenkwinkel willst du denn haben? Der liegt ja schon bei 64 Grad, das Specialized Demo hat auch 64, so zum Vergleich. Die meisten reinen Downhillbikes liegen bei 63 bis 63,5 Grad. Mit etwas mehr Sag am Daempfer bist du auch bei 63,5, das kostet wenn du keine neue Feder brauchst gar nix. 

Das WC Angleset bringt den Lenkwinkel flacher, aber gleich um 1,5 Grad. Das heisst 62,5 oder 63,5 je nach Einstellung. Gleichzeitig wird der Sitzwinklel flacher und das Tretlager wird hoeher. Ausserdem musst du schauen ob dein Gabelschaft ueberhaupt lang genug ist. Ausserdem vertraust du dein Leben einem Teil von einer englischen 1-Mann Firma an das keinerlei Zulassung von Canyon hat.

Exzentrische Buchsen bringen relativ wenig (bei 8mm Schrauben, bei 6 mm etwas mehr), kosten aber auch nicht viel. Effektiv verkuerzen sie die Einbaulaenge vom Daempfer im Rahmen, das kannst du also am Rad simulieren bevor du welche bestellst. Ich hab einmal welche gegen meine Huber Bushings getauscht, eine Abfahrt, kurz gelacht, Huber Bushings wieder rein. Soviel zum besseren Ansprechen. Der Huber macht keine Offset Buchsen. 

Andere Moeglichkeit ist den Federweg der Gabel zu erhoehen, das bringt pro cm ca. 0,5 Grad. Das hab ich dann gemacht. Oder du montierst vorne den fettesten Reifen den du findest und hinten den niedrigsten. Das bringt auch ein paar Zehntel.  

Fall das jetzt alles umsonst war und du einen steileren Lenkwinkel willst, brauchst du ein Gabel mit Absenkung und ich ein Bier.


----------



## Don.Coyote (18. Januar 2014)

Dachte an 63 Grad. Wie beim 2013 Modell bzw. beim DHX. Das Angleset habe ich mir aus verschiedenen Gründen wieder aus dem Kopf geschlagen. Will halt das Bike für die kommende Saison noch optimieren und der weg erschien mir halt günstig und effektiv.
Wenn ich das Gif mit dem im DHX Threat vergleiche, dann sehe ich da schon Ähnlichkeit:

http://www.offsetbushings.com/pages/how-they-work

Aber gut, wenn ihr meint das bringt nicht wirklich was, dann lasse ich´s bleiben.

Sind die Huberbuchsen wirklich soviel besser? Irgendwie kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen, dass der Hinterbau nur deswegen so viel sensibler reagiert?


----------



## MonsterJoe (19. Januar 2014)

sebazzo schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einem schwarzen Torque FRX Rahmen in Grösse S? Ist der Rockzone, Kaufdatum Ende Oktober 2013, 3 Monate alt.



Nur Rahmen? Oder ist sowas wie Tretlager, Steuersatz vorhanden? Was hast du dir an € vorgestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dime75 (19. Januar 2014)

Die Huber-Buchsen sind der Hammer. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, daß die Dinger den Hinterbau so dermaßen verbessern, klingt komisch, is aber so. Also absolute Kaufempfehlung


----------



## hepp (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich brauche bitte einmal die Hilfe erfahrener frx Fahrer! Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen einen 2013er frx Rahmen gekauft, fast neu und ungefahren. Dazu noch einen gebrauchten RS Vivid Air und die passenden Buchsen. Die anschließenden Glücksgefühle wurden leider durch ein klapperndes Geräusch getrübt.
Nachdem ich mittlerweile zu großes Buchsenspiel und den Dämpfer als Verursacher ausschließen konnte, habe ich gestern, bei der erneuten Montage des Dämpfers festgestellt, dass sich dieser mit den Trackflips in der Wippe bewegt und dann wohl das Geräusch verursacht. Komisch ist, dass ich es erst jetzt bemerkt habe, ich hatte eigentlich alles auf Spiel kontrolliert aber vielleicht saß das ganze vorher mehr unter Spannung und war nicht so offensichtlich zu erkennen.
Abgesehen davon, dass es mich zu Tode nervt, kann Spiel an dieser Stelle auf Dauer nicht wirklich gut für die Lebensdauer sein und hat auch schon jetzt erste Spuren hinterlassen. Was tue ich also? Sind die Flips zu „dick“ und rutschen nicht tief genug in die Aufnahme, so dass sie sich dort bei Be-und Entlastung bewegen können? Greife ich also zur Feile und nehme den Flips an der Kontaktfläche zu den Dämpferbuchsen 1-2 Zehntel ab, damit diese stärker geklemmt werden? Bei Canyon neue Flips ordern? Ich meine hier irgendwo einmal etwas zum gleichen Thema gelesen zu haben, finde aber auf die schelle nichts und möchte auch nicht alle Seiten durchlesen müssen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee? Nach permanentem Ganzkörperfango scheinen jetzt endlich mal ein paar halbwegs trockene Tage vor der Tür zu stehen und das Rad ist nicht fahrbereit, ich habe echt den Kaffee auf!


Gruß Klaus


----------



## sebazzo (29. Januar 2014)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> Nur Rahmen? Oder ist sowas wie Tretlager, Steuersatz vorhanden? Was hast du dir an € vorgestellt?


Hey, sorry hab Deine Anfrage erst jetzt gesehen, das Forum hat mir iwie keine Benachrichtigung geschickt, dass du mich zitiert hattest. Ist leider schon verkauft der Rahmen.


----------



## Jogi (29. Januar 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche bitte einmal die Hilfe erfahrener frx Fahrer! Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen einen 2013er frx Rahmen gekauft, fast neu und ungefahren. Dazu noch einen gebrauchten RS Vivid Air und die passenden Buchsen. Die anschließenden Glücksgefühle wurden leider durch ein klapperndes Geräusch getrübt.
> Nachdem ich mittlerweile zu großes Buchsenspiel und den Dämpfer als Verursacher ausschließen konnte, habe ich gestern, bei der erneuten Montage des Dämpfers festgestellt, dass sich dieser mit den Trackflips in der Wippe bewegt und dann wohl das Geräusch verursacht. Komisch ist, dass ich es erst jetzt bemerkt habe, ich hatte eigentlich alles auf Spiel kontrolliert aber vielleicht saß das ganze vorher mehr unter Spannung und war nicht so offensichtlich zu erkennen.
> Abgesehen davon, dass es mich zu Tode nervt, kann Spiel an dieser Stelle auf Dauer nicht wirklich gut für die Lebensdauer sein und hat auch schon jetzt erste Spuren hinterlassen. Was tue ich also? Sind die Flips zu „dick“ und rutschen nicht tief genug in die Aufnahme, so dass sie sich dort bei Be-und Entlastung bewegen können? Greife ich also zur Feile und nehme den Flips an der Kontaktfläche zu den Dämpferbuchsen 1-2 Zehntel ab, damit diese stärker geklemmt werden? Bei Canyon neue Flips ordern? Ich meine hier irgendwo einmal etwas zum gleichen Thema gelesen zu haben, finde aber auf die schelle nichts und möchte auch nicht alle Seiten durchlesen müssen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee? Nach permanentem Ganzkörperfango scheinen jetzt endlich mal ein paar halbwegs trockene Tage vor der Tür zu stehen und das Rad ist nicht fahrbereit, ich habe echt den Kaffee auf!
> 
> ...



Mess mal deine Buchsen, haben die wirklich 22,2 mm?
Mach die Trackflips in den Rockerarm und zieh die Schraube LEICHT an. Mess dann den Abstand zw. den beiden Flips. Sollte auch 22,2 sein.
Wenn nicht, am einfachsten die Trackflips anpassen (feilen) - aber lieber öfter mal nachmessen, nicht zu viel wegfeilen


----------



## hepp (29. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Sind Huber-Buchsen, die ich gerade bei Stephan habe machen lassen. Die sind eigentlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben, deshalb gehe ich einfach davon aus, dass die passen. Habe gestern Abend im Keller auch mal kurz den Messschieber an die Wippe gehalten. Wenn, dann sind das haarscharf 22,2 mm. Die Lichtverhältnisse waren aber nicht die besten. Werde alles noch einmal nachmessen. Müßte die Aufnahme nicht einen Ticken weiter sein, um den Dämpfer zu klemmen und die Flips unter Spannung zu setzen?


----------



## SK7WALK3R (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat zufällig jemand so etwas wie eine Übersicht der Drehmomente für die verschiedenen Schrauben am Rahmen?

Habe ich irgendwo mal gesehen, kann es aber leider nicht wieder finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. Januar 2014)

Für 2014 hab ich noch keine gesehen aber der Rest ist HIER


----------



## Jogi (29. Januar 2014)

@hepp 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere - ich kann jetzt nicht nachschauen, das bike ist ein paar km entfernt von mir - liegen die Buchsen an den Flips an und die Flips mit ihrer schrägen Schulter im Rockerarm. D. h. wenn das Maß zwischen den beiden Flips kleiner 22,2 ist, dann liegen sie nicht mit ihrer Schulter im Rockerarm an und dann wackelts. Andersrum, wenn das Maß größer 22,2 ist, dann hat die Buchse zu den Flips seitliches Spiel - allerdings kannst du mit der Schraube da ein 1/10 gut zusammenziehen.
Ich gebe auch immer reichlich Fett auf die Schulter der Flips beim Einbau, probier das auch mal, vielleicht ist dann ja Ruhe.


----------



## hepp (29. Januar 2014)

Fett war schon reichlich seitens Canyon drauf. Bei Canyon habe ich eben auch mal rückgefragt. Nachdem mir der erste Mitarbeiter gleich einen Rückschein zwecks Einsendung des Rahmens zuschicken wollte, hat mich dann einer aus der Technik zurück gerufen, weil ich von der Idee ein paar Wochen auf den Rahmen zu verzichten nicht so begeistert war. Der meinte, dass die flips aus Kunststoff (?) seien und wohl schon einmal Übermaß hätten und ich könne sie mit 240er Sandpapier etwas abschleifen, solle aber vorsichtig sein, sonst habe der Dämpfer - wie Du auch sagst - schnell Spiel. Ich werde mir das mal in Ruhe ansehen, vernünftig messen und gegebenefalls etwas abschleifen. Das klingt jetzt nicht mehr sehr dramatisch, gestern Abend war ich aber echt bedient!


----------



## Jogi (29. Januar 2014)

Aha, Kunststoff 
Die Dinger sind aus Alu!


----------



## hepp (30. Januar 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Aha, Kunststoff
> Die Dinger sind aus Alu!



...ja, ich habe auch mal kurz an meiner Wahrnehmung gezweifelt.


----------



## exbonner (9. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mein FRX Whipzone (2013) gerne ein wenig tauglicher für uphill machen. Leider bin ich bisher kein Schrauber und habe relativ wenig Ahnung von der Materie. Mein bisheriger Händler möchte allerdings zukünftig keine Fremdbikes mehr in die Hände nehmen, so dass ich jetzt auf mich selbst gestellt bin.

Konkret geht es darum, dass ich 2-Blätter fahren möchte, aber ganz ehrlich habe ich keine Ahnung was ich nun alles konkret bestellen muss. Den Anbau werde ich dann schon hinbekommen. Es wäre nett, wenn mir einer von den Experten mit den Teilen helfen könnte.


----------



## ollum104 (9. Februar 2014)

Was heißt "ein wenig"?
Wenns wirklich nur ein wenig sein soll reicht evtl sogar nur ne andere Kassette.


----------



## exbonner (9. Februar 2014)

Ein wenig heißt, dass ich hier den Honetrail raufkomme (300-400hm) und mehrmals nacheinander.


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Februar 2014)

was ist aktuell für ne Kurbel drauf?


----------



## ollum104 (9. Februar 2014)

Was issn aktuell fü eine Kassette drauf, bzw welche Kurbel mit welcher Kettenblattgröße.
Zweifachumbau is eigentlich kein act. Aber kostet halt dementsprechend.
Zweifachkurbel, Trigger und passenden Umwerfer. Optional noch eine 2fach KeFü.

Da lieber vorne ein kleineres Blatt und hinten eine 36er Kassette. Da kommt man auch gemütlich den Berg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (9. Februar 2014)

Was für eine Kassette hast du jetzt hinten drauf ? Wieviel Zähne hat das größte Ritzel ?


----------



## rasch23 (9. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich würde mein FRX Whipzone (2013) gerne ein wenig tauglicher für uphill machen. Leider bin ich bisher kein Schrauber und habe relativ wenig Ahnung von der Materie. Mein bisheriger Händler möchte allerdings zukünftig keine Fremdbikes mehr in die Hände nehmen, so dass ich jetzt auf mich selbst gestellt bin.
> 
> Konkret geht es darum, dass ich 2-Blätter fahren möchte, aber ganz ehrlich habe ich keine Ahnung was ich nun alles konkret bestellen muss. Den Anbau werde ich dann schon hinbekommen. Es wäre nett, wenn mir einer von den Experten mit den Teilen helfen könnte.




Vergiss Zweifach fuer 300 hm, das ist dein neues Zuhause:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/page-257#post-11723448


----------



## exbonner (9. Februar 2014)

War bis gerade noch mit dem Bike unterwegs...das Wetter muss man ja nutzen. Hier sind die Specs:

Zahnkranz: Shimano 105 CS-5700 10s 11-25
Kurbel: Hussefelt 1.1
Kettenblätter: 36er
Innenlager: Howitzer XR
Kettenführung: e-thirteen LS1
Schaltwerk:X9 short Cage 10-Speed Type 2
Shifter: X9


----------



## der_erce (9. Februar 2014)

BÄÄÄHHH


----------



## simdiem (9. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> BÄÄÄHHH


Sehr schön ^^. oh man. Fast genauso gings mir auch am DHX. Ich weiß nicht welche Schraubensicherung die an der Stelle verwenden, oder mit was für einem Werkzeug die das anziehen, aber es ist definitiv zu viel...

Am besten ein eigenes Werkzeug bauen... ist halt nur so blöd leicht gesagt...

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (9. Februar 2014)

Naja...um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich es letztes Jahr im Winter schon ab ums zum eloxieren zu geben. Wir hatten damals beim zusammenbau zwar eine Schraubensicherung (blau) aber kein Loctite. Und ich könnte schwören wir haben nicht wie die Wahnsinnigen angezogen. Die andere Seite ging erst auch nicht auf, allerdings mit hin und her (also auf und zu kloppen) hat sich die dann gelöst. Bei der hier verabschiedete sich dann das Werkzeug. 
Mein nächster Versuch wäre mit ner Segerringzange. Oder hast du nen besseren Tip?


----------



## ollum104 (9. Februar 2014)

member: 280603" schrieb:
			
		

> War bis gerade noch mit dem Bike unterwegs...das Wetter muss man ja nutzen. Hier sind die Specs:
> 
> Zahnkranz: Shimano 105 CS-5700 10s 11-25
> Kurbel: Hussefelt 1.1
> ...



Dann würde ich erst mal eine 36er Kassette testen, bevor komplett auf 2fach umbaust. Da sollte der shortcage auch noch funktionieren. Evtl auch nur eine 34er Kassette.


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. Februar 2014)

Jungs, das Werkzeug das ihr sucht heißt "Pinspanner" oder auch "Stiftschlüssel", lasst den Quatsch mit den Segeringzangen


----------



## der_erce (9. Februar 2014)

Merci...und wenn du jetzt mir noch die Pingröße sagst kriegst nen virtuelles Küsschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (9. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Merci...und wenn du jetzt mir noch die Pingröße sagst kriegst nen virtuelles Küsschen


Mitm Messschieber mal den Stiftdurchmesser nachmessen?  

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (9. Februar 2014)

Fahrrad im Keller, ich auf der couch...unterstützt bitte meine Faulheit


----------



## exbonner (9. Februar 2014)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich erst mal eine 36er Kassette testen, bevor komplett auf 2fach umbaust. Da sollte der shortcage auch noch funktionieren. Evtl auch nur eine 34er Kassette.



z.B diese?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CJbbwaPXv7wCFWoOwwodfDYAYw


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. Februar 2014)

2,3mm passt super http://www.parktool.com/product/pin-spanner-red-spa-2


----------



## der_erce (9. Februar 2014)

Bist ein Schatz...das hatte ich bereits gefunden


----------



## der_erce (10. Februar 2014)

So, um die Verwirrung zu komplettieren hab ich natürlich die Pins heute mit auf Arbeit genommen und gemessen und ich messe 2.5mm  oO  Ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch, aber es gibt halt zwei Tools dafür. Eins mit 2.3 und eins mit 2.5 mm.


Edit:

Mal was anderes: Fährt jemand die 2012er Elixir 7 Bremshebel mit Matchmaker? Ich bekomm nicht heraus ob ich die Matchmaker oder Matchmaker X benötige. Wenn ich nach den Bildern gehe würd ich sagen die X-Version, da sie nur mit einer Schraube die Hebel halten würde. Aber laut Beschreibung seh ich da nix was passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (10. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> z.B diese?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CJbbwaPXv7wCFWoOwwodfDYAYw



Ich zitiere mich mal selber, bevor ich auf "Bestellen" klicke. Ist die verlinkte Kassette ok?


----------



## frieda_6669 (10. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber, bevor ich auf "Bestellen" klicke. Ist die verlinkte Kassette ok?


geraten wurde dir ein 36er, das hier ist ein 34er ritzel  
ich selbst fahre übrigens 32 zähne vorne und ein 34er hinten. bei der kombi kannst du auch die derzeitige kette behalten, ich meine mich erinnern zu können, sie noch nicht mal gekürzt zu haben.
ich glaube nicht, dass du ein 36er ritzel mit dem shortcage fahren kannst, daher würde ich dir eh das 34er empfehlen.

ALLERDINGS:
ich halte das noch nicht für bergtauglich für mehr als ein paar hundert höhenmeter. nach 200hm bin ich alle, wobei es natürlich immer auch auf die art der höhenmeter ankommt. (viele hier werden dir etwas anderes erzählen, die sind entweder fitter als ich, oder wohnen nicht so weit südlich, wo die menschen die serpentinen noch nicht erfunden haben  )
ich habe mich daher dieses jahr für die hammerschmidt entschieden, wobei hier die meinungen ja weit auseinander liegen, ich werde mir dieses jahr selbst ein bild machen.

einige fahren ein zusammengebasteltes ritzel hinten mit einem 42er grössten ritzel, such dazu mal nach Mirfe bzw. nach Leonardi Kassette. ich denke, das ist auch sehr brauchbar und mit dem xt ritzel umsetzbar.
2fach kam für mich wegen den 2 kettenblättern und entsprechender kettenführung nicht in frage...

greez


----------



## frieda_6669 (10. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, um die Verwirrung zu komplettieren hab ich natürlich die Pins heute mit auf Arbeit genommen und gemessen und ich messe 2.5mm  oO  Ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch, aber es gibt halt zwei Tools dafür. Eins mit 2.3 und eins mit 2.5 mm.
> 
> wo hast´n das 2,5mm tool gefunden?
> Parktools hat meiner meinung nach nur 2,3 (und dann wieder 2,09) und das funzt gut, kein vergleich zu dieser quatsch kappe, die du benutzt hast.
> ...


----------



## der_erce (10. Februar 2014)

Du hast recht, habs irgendwie falsch in Erinnerung oder verwechselt. Sind natürlich 2.3 und 2.9mm. Und ja, hinterher könnte man sich ne halbe (ganze) Werkstatt mit Spezialwerkzeug einrichten um alles fachgerecht auszubauen. Hab ich aber nicht. Und das Ding hat beim ersten mal wunderbar funktioniert. 
Von daher...Was für den Notizblock.


----------



## ore-mountain (10. Februar 2014)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass du ein 36er ritzel mit dem shortcage fahren kannst, daher würde ich dir eh das 34er empfehlen.



Nein das funktioniert problemlos! 


Ich habe bei nem Kumpel das Torque auf auf 2-fach mangels Budget recht preiswert umgebaut. Funktioniert gut!


----------



## frieda_6669 (10. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Du hast recht, habs irgendwie falsch in Erinnerung oder verwechselt. Sind natürlich 2.3 und 2.9mm. Und ja, hinterher könnte man sich ne halbe (ganze) Werkstatt mit Spezialwerkzeug einrichten um alles fachgerecht auszubauen. Hab ich aber nicht. Und das Ding hat beim ersten mal wunderbar funktioniert.
> Von daher...Was für den Notizblock.



ich wollte dir da auch keineswegs an die karre fahren. 
der hieb ging eher richtung Canyon, weil ich es quatsch finde so ein psyeudowerkzeug mitzuliefern, mit dem man sich alles eher nur hin macht. ich denke, du bist nicht der erste und einzige, der sich damit die kappe versaut hat. am schluss ist das ding festgeschraubt und kriegst es nicht mehr auf...
übrigens:
cooles neues bild !

greez frieda


----------



## der_erce (10. Februar 2014)

Nöö..so habs ich auch nicht aufgenommen. Ich ärger mich auch etwas über mich selbst. Da ich das Ding ja schon offen hatte, vermutlich die Schraubensicherung vielleicht zu viel war, und ich eigentlich nicht direkt aufgehört hab, als sich der Pin schon in alle Richtungen gebogen hat. Naja...Jetzt hol ich mir dieses Tool und gut ists. Evtl mal ne neue Kappe oder Edding (wenn die Kappe sich problemlos bedienen lässt  ) ansonsten abhaken


----------



## der_erce (12. Februar 2014)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> 2,3mm passt super http://www.parktool.com/product/pin-spanner-red-spa-2


Works like charm  Kappe ist unten....hätte hätte...Fahradkette


----------



## simdiem (12. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Works like charm  Kappe ist unten....hätte hätte...Fahradkette



Sehr geil!!! Glückwunsch! Schön zu sehen, dass es noch geklappt hat! Welche Pingröße hat jetzt dein Werkzeug und darf ich fragen wieviel es gekostet hat?

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## der_erce (12. Februar 2014)

Ja, echt super das Teil. Knappe 9 Euro für das 2.3mm Tool. (Rot) bei Bike Components.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (12. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja, echt super das Teil. Knappe 9 Euro für das 2.3mm Tool. (Rot) bei Bike Components.



Cool. Vielen Dank.  Bei dem Preis kann man ja echt nix falsch machen. Das Teil hätte ich auch schon gebrauchen können. Dann hätte ich mir nicht die Handinnenflächen ruinieren müssen 

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (13. Februar 2014)

Ja mei...man lernt nie aus und man hat halt nich von beginn an für alles das richtige Spezialtool.


----------



## demiano (16. Februar 2014)

hi,

kann mir jemand spacer für den vorbau(direct mount) empfehlen?
mit meinen fast 2m ist mir meiner derzeit zu tief.
vielen dank im voraus!
gruß 

demian


----------



## demiano (16. Februar 2014)

es macht wohl eher sinn den spankspikelenker (15mm rise) gegen einen mit 30mm oder 50mm rise zu tauschen.


----------



## der_erce (16. Februar 2014)

Naja...was willst mit Spacern erreichen? Mehr als der Gabelschaft zulässt ist da eh nicht drin, da wird ein Highrise Lenker schon deutlich mehr Sinn machen und natürlich Spacertechnisch bis auf Anschlag, wenn das eh nicht schon so ist. Wenn´s ein Stock FRX ist, ist da eh nicht mehr zu machen glaub ich.


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Februar 2014)

Also über DM Spacer kannst du wirklich nicht viel rauskriegen, würde dann auch lieber auf nen Riserlenker setzen.


----------



## Nduro (7. März 2014)

Hier wird es ja langsam richtig ruhig.
Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Schrauber unter euch.

Ich fahre das Rockzone von 2012 mit den Race Face Chester Kurbeln. Brauche jetzt mal ein neues Innenlager.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wenn ja, welchen Kurbelabzieher ich benötige? 
Bin auf meiner Suche nicht ganz schlau geworden und bisher hatte ich immer Shimanokurbeln.

Noch ne zweite Frage. Welches Innenlager könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Vorab schon mal danke.


----------



## der_erce (7. März 2014)

Werkzeug hätt ich auf das mal gesetzt . Empfehlen...was willstn für ne Empfehlung haben? Günstig? Haltbar? Du fährst damit auch Touren oder?


----------



## Nduro (7. März 2014)

Danke schon mal. 
Deine Empfehlung ist aber doch für die lagerschalen oder? 
Mir gehts darum wie bekomme ich die Kurbeln ab.

Zum Innenlager , ich fahre auch touren mit dem Frx. Haltbarkeit wäre mir am wichtigsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (7. März 2014)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...al-mit-Griff.html?xtcr=7&xtmcl=kurbelabzieher

Sowas - Muss für ISIS/Octalink sein


----------



## Nduro (7. März 2014)

Genau das habe ich gesucht.
Danke euch.


----------



## der_erce (7. März 2014)

Ach ich bin deppert. Sorry  

Naja. Innenlagertechnisch bin ich nicht so der Crack. Vor allem weiß ich nicht wie die unterschiedlichen Marken kompatibel mit deiner Kurbel ist. Aber rein aus dem Bauch heraus machst du mit XT oder SLX Komponenten nichts verkehrt. Günstig und sicherlich haltbar.


----------



## Nduro (7. März 2014)

Wenn es geht werde ich wieder zum xt greifen.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (7. März 2014)

hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in ein 2013 FRX einen ein ZS56 Steuersatzunterteil verbauen kann oder muss es ein voll integriertes Lager sein?


----------



## vopsi (8. März 2014)

Kannst du schon, kommt halt höher und der gabelschaft sollte es hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (10. März 2014)

Dafür ist der Rahmen nicht gedacht, solltest du sein lassen


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (10. März 2014)

Was wäre denn die Konsequenz?


----------



## Haukejunior (10. März 2014)

Moin. Kann mir wer sagen was das 2013 FRX für ne Kettenführungsaufnahme hat? ISCG oder ISCG03/05? Und hat vielleicht schonmal wer die Carbocage Führung verbaut?

Gruß Danny


----------



## DerWeltmeister (10. März 2014)

Das 2013er FRX hat einen Adapter für ISCG05


----------



## Haukejunior (11. März 2014)

Ok alles klar. Das ist dann so ein BB to ISCG05?


----------



## FlorianDue (11. März 2014)

Ich mach heut abend mal Bilder von FRX mit der Carbocage.


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. März 2014)

Nein, Canyon hat einen eigenen Standard, da kommt dann der Adapter drauf. Ich hatte damals auch die Carbocage drauf, lies sich soweit alles gut montieren, gab keine Platzprobleme.


----------



## Haukejunior (11. März 2014)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Ich mach heut abend mal Bilder von FRX mit der Carbocage.


 Oh das wäre klasse


----------



## FlorianDue (11. März 2014)

zu Performance mag ich mich noch nicht äußern, hab die Ketteführung erst kürzlich verbaut.


----------



## Haukejunior (11. März 2014)

Also mal ganz ehrlich. Die wirkt nen wenig billig. Das ist auch nicht die Carbon Version? Welche größe ist das? Mini oder normal?

Weiss zufällig noch jemand was man für eine Sattelklemme braucht? Die Stütze hat glaube nenn Durchmesser von 30,9?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (11. März 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Weiss zufällig noch jemand was man für eine Sattelklemme braucht? Die Stütze hat glaube nenn Durchmesser von 30,9?


jop


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. März 2014)

Was? Nicht die Carbonversion bei einer Carbocage? Das wäre am Namen vorbeigedacht. Aber so sieht sie aus, wenn dir die eigenwillige Optik nicht gefällt (die Kanten muss man mögen) bleiben nur die anderen, großen Hersteller.


----------



## Haukejunior (12. März 2014)

@ *der_erce*: So und wie ist nun der Durchmesser der Klemmung was ja meine eigentliche Frage war? Ist sie 31,6?

@*LordLinchpin*: Was sind denn andere große Hersteller die eine leichte Carbon Kettenführung im Angebot haben? Ich möchte das Ding ja eigentlich nur haben um noch ein paar Gramm Gewicht einzusparen^^


----------



## LordLinchpin (12. März 2014)

Kannst mal bei Shaman gucken. Oder du nimmst eine leichte aus Alu. Oder eine der Handgefertigten aus dem IBC, da gibts auch einige.


----------



## Haukejunior (12. März 2014)

Ok dann muss ich mal schauen was ich noch so tolles finde. Kennst zufällig nen User der was baut oder so?


----------



## der_erce (12. März 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> @ *der_erce*: So und wie ist nun der Durchmesser der Klemmung was ja meine eigentliche Frage war? Ist sie 31,6?
> 
> @*LordLinchpin*: Was sind denn andere große Hersteller die eine leichte Carbon Kettenführung im Angebot haben? Ich möchte das Ding ja eigentlich nur haben um noch ein paar Gramm Gewicht einzusparen^^


innen 30.9 , außen 35


----------



## Haukejunior (12. März 2014)

Also 34,9er Klemmung? Denn 35er gibts ja nicht soweit ich weiß


----------



## der_erce (12. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie die Klemmen immer angegeben werden. Manche wollen den Innendruchmesser und manche den Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Auf BMO z.b. bei ner Hope Klemme gibt man Innenrohr an.
Welche Klemme willst du haben?


----------



## der_erce (14. März 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die Leute mit KnowHow:

Bei der Berechnung des Tune (Maximalfederweg / Dämpferhub) komm ich beim FRX bei 203mm auf einen Wert von 2.65 und bei 185 auf 2.43. Da ich primär immer auf 203mm im Heck fahre bin ich damit nun genau an der Grenze zwischen M und L Tune.
Was nun? Was spielt hier noch eine Rolle? Gewicht des Fahrers? Was sagt der Tune überhaupt aus?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (14. März 2014)

Weiß Jemand was der Canyon Torque FRX Rahmen 2013 mit der X12 Achse wiegt? Also ohne Dämpfer


----------



## ollum104 (14. März 2014)

Guckst du....
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6939/canyon-full-suspension-torque-frx

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1484/syntace-achse-x-12

Zusammenrechnen geht dann recht einfach


----------



## hepp (14. März 2014)

Habe Knack-Geräusche beim bergauf Treten bzw. im Wiegetritt an meinem 2013er Rahmen. Fing leise an ist aber in den letzten Wochen lauter geworden. Ich dacht eigentlich, dass das eher ein Problem des EX ist und war auch ein Grund, warum ich mich für das frx entschieden habe. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich am ehesten ansetze, um es abzustellen?


----------



## Haukejunior (14. März 2014)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Guckst du....
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6939/canyon-full-suspension-torque-frx
> 
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1484/syntace-achse-x-12
> ...


 

Danke


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. März 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Habe Knack-Geräusche beim bergauf Treten bzw. im Wiegetritt an meinem 2013er Rahmen. Fing leise an ist aber in den letzten Wochen lauter geworden. Ich dacht eigentlich, dass das eher ein Problem des EX ist und war auch ein Grund, warum ich mich für das frx entschieden habe. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich am ehesten ansetze, um es abzustellen?



Innenlager.


----------



## Jogi (14. März 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Habe Knack-Geräusche beim bergauf Treten bzw. im Wiegetritt an meinem 2013er Rahmen. Fing leise an ist aber in den letzten Wochen lauter geworden. Ich dacht eigentlich, dass das eher ein Problem des EX ist und war auch ein Grund, warum ich mich für das frx entschieden habe. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich am ehesten ansetze, um es abzustellen?


Bei mir knackt nach feuchteren Einsätzen hin und wieder der Trackflip
-> demontieren, säubern, fetten, einbauen -> Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (15. März 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Bei mir knackt nach feuchteren Einsätzen hin und wieder der Trackflip
> -> demontieren, säubern, fetten, einbauen -> Ruhe



Nee, der ist es nicht, denen hatte ich in letzten Zeit schon eine Menge Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, weil die geklappert haben, da ist alle sauber.

Innelager, also Tretlager? Kann ich auch ausschließen, habe ich schon ohne das es was gebracht getauscht.


----------



## whurr (15. März 2014)

Guck Dir doch mal die Achse vom Hinterbaulager am Tretlager an. Wenn da kein Fett mehr dran ist knarzt und knackt es gerne.


----------



## simdiem (15. März 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Nee, der ist es nicht, denen hatte ich in letzten Zeit schon eine Menge Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, weil die geklappert haben, da ist alle sauber.
> 
> Innelager, also Tretlager? Kann ich auch ausschließen, habe ich schon ohne das es was gebracht getauscht.



Mein Tipp für dich wäre die Horstlink-Lager (sind die Lager hinten an der Achse, wo die Kettenstreben mit den Sitzstreben gelagert werden) auf das korrekte Drehmoment zu überprüfen 8 Nm.


----------



## hepp (16. März 2014)

In Ordnung, vielen Dank. Ich werde es zuerst mit den Horstlink-Lagern versuchen. Wenn das nicht bringt wohl mal das Swingenlager unter die Lupe nehmen. Ich hatte schon die Pedale in Verdacht, die kann ich seit gestern aber auch ausschließen.


----------



## simdiem (16. März 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> In Ordnung, vielen Dank. Ich werde es zuerst mit den Horstlink-Lagern versuchen. Wenn das nicht bringt wohl mal das Swingenlager unter die Lupe nehmen. Ich hatte schon die Pedale in Verdacht, die kann ich seit gestern aber auch ausschließen.


Japp, Pedale ist immer ein heißer Kandidat. Immer schön mit viel Fett einbauen


----------



## hepp (17. März 2014)

Stimmt, bei einem anderen Rad habe ich schon einmal eine Ewigkeit nach einem ähnlichen Geräusch gesucht. Nachdem ich alles durch hatte, bin ich dann endlich auf die Idee gekommen die Pedalgewinde neu zu fetten und ordentlich anzuziehen, genau das war es dann. Leider in diesem Fall aber nicht.


----------



## termaltake (17. März 2014)




----------



## Haukejunior (18. März 2014)

@termaltake
Sieht so ganz schick aus. Ich finde du solltest dich nur für eine Farbe entscheiden. Entweder Blau oder Silber. Was ist das für eine Gabel vorn? Manitou Dorado?


----------



## trophy (18. März 2014)

Eine Frage:
Gibt es eine Liste welche Lager ich für ein Torque FRX Bj. 2012 brauche?
Ich möchte dem Rahmen nach 1,5 Jahren mal ein paar neue gönnen.

Gruß Maximilian


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2014)

trophy schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Gibt es eine Liste welche Lager ich für ein Torque FRX Bj. 2012 brauche?
> Ich möchte dem Rahmen nach 1,5 Jahren mal ein paar neue gönnen.
> 
> Gruß Maximilian


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frx-geometrie-tuning.598831/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## termaltake (18. März 2014)

sí sí dorado: P

y sí, el azul ... fuera fuera jejejej


----------



## maddin12008 (18. März 2014)

hallo.
habe mir ein canyon torque frx rahmen gekauft mit der e13 kurbel. wenn ich die kurbel montiere zieht sie sich fest beim anschrauben. also wenn ich sie fest gezogen habe. dreht sie sich nur noch ganz schwer. 
was mach ich falsch?
auf der kettenblatt seit habe ich die kleinere von den beiden verschraubungen rein gedreht mit 1 schwarzen spacer. auf der linken seite habe ich die längere verschraubung mit 2 spacer rein gedreht. dann auf die kurbel 1 dünner plastikring ein metall ring und wieder ein plastik ring. dann zusammen gesteckt und fest gezogen. zieht sich fest. 
was mach ich falsch?
gruß


----------



## Haukejunior (19. März 2014)

Moin. Könnt ihr mir so sagen was ihr in eurem FRX für eine Federhärte beim CCDB Coil fahrt? Und vielleicht noch euer gewicht dazu? Ich wiege mit Klamotten um die 77-80kg und habe eine 400er Feder verbaut. Nun war ich aber auf der Site hier http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx und da kommt bei mir was um die 300lbs raus kommt die Site ungefähr hin oder ist das alles murks?

Gruß Danny


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. März 2014)

Die Seite ist egentlich relativ zuverlässig. Passt dir denn die 400er Feder vom Sag her?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (19. März 2014)

Ich wiege 90kg und habe die 350er-Feder. Das paßt. Selbiges hat auch der Calculator ausgespuckt.


----------



## Haukejunior (19. März 2014)

Bis jetzt war ich mit der 400er Top zufrieden. Aber nun dachte ich vielleicht mal ne 350er zu Testen und zu sehen obs anders besser oder Schlechter wird sozusagen.


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2014)

90kg und 350er Feder bei nem FRX? Das ist schon sehr fluffig oder?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (19. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> 90kg und 350er Feder bei nem FRX? Das ist schon sehr fluffig oder?


 
Fluffig im Sinne von ca. 30% SAG, die ich mit dieser Feder habe.
Oder wollt Ihr ein CC-Bike aus Euren FRX machen?


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2014)

Hmm...fluffig eher im Sinne von Ansprechverhalten unterm Hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Gordon (19. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hmm...fluffig eher im Sinne von Ansprechverhalten unterm Hintern.


 
Schon klar, 30% SAG und der nicht überdämpfte CCDB erzeugen genau dieses fluffige Ansprechverhalten unterm Hintern.


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2014)

Also ich fahr mit 85kg Nacktgewicht (noch) einen FOX Van RC mit einer 450er Feder. Jetzt kommt bald ein Vivid rein und ich werde auch etwas testen. Hab mir aber wieder eine 450er dazu geholt. 
Ich hab den SAG in dem Sinne nie gemessen. Für mich war es immer ein "Arschgefühl" und mein Hintern sagte mir dass es zwar straff war, aber zumindest nicht bei den Drops durchschlug. 
Die Gefahr bei 90kg und ner 350er Feder ist da schon deutlich höher, zumindest theorethisch.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (19. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mit 85kg Nacktgewicht (noch) einen FOX Van RC mit einer 450er Feder. Jetzt kommt bald ein Vivid rein und ich werde auch etwas testen. Hab mir aber wieder eine 450er dazu geholt.
> Ich hab den SAG in dem Sinne nie gemessen. Für mich war es immer ein "Arschgefühl" und mein Hintern sagte mir dass es zwar straff war, aber zumindest nicht bei den Drops durchschlug.
> Die Gefahr bei 90kg und ner 350er Feder ist da schon deutlich höher, zumindest theorethisch.


 
Wer gerne hohe Drops springt, sollte eh 50 lbs/in mehr einplanen als sonst notwendig. Beim RS Vivid hatte ich damals auch ne 400er Feder, die einen ähnlichen SAG erzeugt hat. Der Calculator empfiehlt es ebenso, obwohl physikalisch keine Unterschiede existieren, außer man mißt bei CCDB anders als bei RS/FOX.
Da der Hinterbau vom FRX sowieso eine leichte Progression erzeugt, muß man bei der Federhärte nicht übertreiben, auch wenn man hohe Sachen springt. Für den letzten Feinschliff kann man (beim CCDB) ja auch die HSC etwas zudrehen.


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2014)

Naja, geht ja nicht unbedingt um hohe Drops. Aber 60-70kg schlagen halt anders ein als 90kg. Ich bin gespannt wie sich der Vivid machen wird.


----------



## Jogi (19. März 2014)

ich hab ne 375er Feder im CCDB bei 73 kg Netto-Gewicht und krieg die immer mal wieder zum Durchschlagen. Ist aber sonst schön fluffig, straffer wollt ichs nicht haben. 
Ich muss mich wohl mal mit Gefechtskleidung auf die Waage stellen, k. A. wieviel das Zeugs wiegt


----------



## mazola01 (19. März 2014)

Hab ne 400er drin ...und wiege 85 kg. Finde das schon recht straff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (19. März 2014)

Fahrt ihr alle CCDB´s?


----------



## mazola01 (19. März 2014)

Nee den Originale fox. Bin zufrieden damit. Wenn er am Sack ist wird er getauscht.


----------



## der_erce (20. März 2014)

Meiner wird nach 2 Saisons nun getauscht.


----------



## mazola01 (20. März 2014)

Hattet ihr mal ein knarzen aus Richtung Cockpit. Denke fast dass es vom steuersatz kommt. Habe alles demontiert und mit montagepaste bestrichen. Hat nix gebracht.


----------



## der_erce (20. März 2014)

Ich glaub schon, Lenker und Schrauben von Vorbau und Doppelbrücke mal nachgezogen / gefettet. Danach wars weg.


----------



## simdiem (20. März 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Moin. Könnt ihr mir so sagen was ihr in eurem FRX für eine Federhärte beim CCDB Coil fahrt? Und vielleicht noch euer gewicht dazu? Ich wiege mit Klamotten um die 77-80kg und habe eine 400er Feder verbaut. Nun war ich aber auf der Site hier http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx und da kommt bei mir was um die 300lbs raus kommt die Site ungefähr hin oder ist das alles murks?
> 
> Gruß Danny



325lbs Feder bei 203Low und 68kg Fahrfertig. 300 bei deinem Gewicht ist absolut zu wenig, außer du knallst die Druckstufen zu, aber dann brauchste auch keinen CCDB


----------



## Haukejunior (21. März 2014)

Ich sehe schon die Meinungen sind hier sehr verschieden. Ich werde einfach meine 400er behalten und wenn das nötige Kleingeld da ist bestelle ich mir mal ne 350er und probiere es aus. Denn Zur Zeit bin ich so mehr als zufrieden. Es ist wie Couch Deluxe und durchballern tut auch nix  Trotzdem nochmal danke an alle


----------



## Jogi (21. März 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die Meinungen sind hier sehr verschieden. Ich werde einfach meine 400er behalten und wenn das nötige Kleingeld da ist bestelle ich mir mal ne 350er und probiere es aus. Denn Zur Zeit bin ich so mehr als zufrieden. Es ist wie Couch Deluxe und durchballern tut auch nix  Trotzdem nochmal danke an alle


Ne 350er hab ich noch hier für den CCDB. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## FlorianDue (25. März 2014)

verabschiede mich von hier, war nen geiles Rad. Falls jemand einen FRX Rahmen in M sucht, einfach mich anschreiben.

Hier das neue:


----------



## der_erce (25. März 2014)

Hui....nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. April 2014)

Wenn ich die Saint Bremsen mit Avid Scheiben (200er) fahre, dann kann ich die Sättel doch normalerweise einfach mit den mitgelieferten Schrauben/U-Scheiben (ohne zusätzliche U-Scheiben etc.) montieren oder?


----------



## termaltake (3. April 2014)

[ATTACH = full] 283 509 [/ attach]


----------



## Haukejunior (17. April 2014)

Moin

ich habe mal ne Frage. Und zwar knarzt mein Bike beim pedalieren. Hat jemand ne Idee was es sein könnte? Ich habe letztens erst dem Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Pedale getauscht danach fing es erst an zu knarzen. Pedale habe ich das Gewinde aber mit Ordentlich Fett eingeschmiert. Noch wer ne andere Idee?

Gruß Danny


----------



## whurr (17. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Saint Bremsen mit Avid Scheiben (200er) fahre, dann kann ich die Sättel doch normalerweise einfach mit den mitgelieferten Schrauben/U-Scheiben (ohne zusätzliche U-Scheiben etc.) montieren oder?



Hängt vom den Adaptern ab.
Wenn es welche für 200er Scheiben sind, dann ja.

Pass bei Shimano mit Avid Scheiben aber bzgl. der Bremsbelege auf. Die vor-2012 (gerade Auschnitte) Scheiben quietscheten bei mir mit Sinterbelägen extremst. Mit organischen sind sie absolut leise.


----------



## whurr (17. April 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage. Und zwar knarzt mein Bike beim pedalieren. Hat jemand ne Idee was es sein könnte? Ich habe letztens erst dem Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Pedale getauscht danach fing es erst an zu knarzen. Pedale habe ich das Gewinde aber mit Ordentlich Fett eingeschmiert. Noch wer ne andere Idee?
> 
> Gruß Danny


Wenn es direkt nach diesen Veränderungen angefangen hat, würde ich erstmal beides noch mal neu machen und sicher gehen das an allen Stellen genug Fett und kein Dreck ist.

Hilft das nicht, würde ich mir peu a peu folgendes angucken, säubern und gut fetten:
Sattelstange
Sattelgestell
Sattelklemme
Hinterradachse
Kasette
Kurbelarme - Kontaktstelle zu Tretlagerwelle
Tretlager selber
alle Hinterbaulager und die zugehörigen Achsen


----------



## frieda_6669 (17. April 2014)

Mann, ist das hier ruhig geworden...! 
Der_erce fungiert hier inzwischen als Hausmeister, was ? 

dein knarze  kann 150 verschiedene Gründe haben und der Einbau des Dämpfers nur zufällig damit zusammenhängen. Es könnte die Kurbel auf der Welle sein oder das Tretlager selbst.in vielen Fällen sind es die Kettenblätter, die sich minimal bewegen, weil die Schrauben nicht mehr fest sind. Mein Tipp wäre übrigens Montagepaste statt Fett, auch am Tretlager. Die Pedale würde ich aber nicht damit behandeln. Wenn das alles nicht hilft, musst du das Geräusch mal lokalisieren. Könnte auch Sattel und -stütze sein, eben alles was beim treten eine Wechsel-Biege-Belastung mitmacht.


----------



## mssc (17. April 2014)

Track-Flip... ausbauen, alles reinigen, ordentlich fetten, wieder zusammenbauen...


----------



## LukasL (17. April 2014)

Bei mir lags auch am Track-Flip! Einfach ordentlich sauber machen und bissl fett drauf!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haukejunior (17. April 2014)

Ui schonmal vielen vielen Dank für die schnellen antworten. Der Trackflip könnte es in der Tat sein denn da habe ich das Fett vergessen. Ich habe ja jetzt ein schönes langes we da werde ich das mal lokalisieren und eure Tipps natürlich in die Tat umsetzen.

Gruß Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (17. April 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Hängt vom den Adaptern ab.
> Wenn es welche für 200er Scheiben sind, dann ja.
> 
> Pass bei Shimano mit Avid Scheiben aber bzgl. der Bremsbelege auf. Die vor-2012 (gerade Auschnitte) Scheiben quietscheten bei mir mit Sinterbelägen extremst. Mit organischen sind sie absolut leise.



Hmm..ja..ist alles nit so einfach. 

Also ich brauch ne recht hohe Beilagscheibe, wenn ich den Adapter nutzen möchte, der drauf war. Dann komm ich aber so hoch, dass die 200er Scheibe eigentlich fast nur noch zur hälfte genutzt wird.
ne 203er hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht da. Heut werd ich mal probieren, ob ich evtl. ohne Adapter direkt an den Rahmen mit Beilagscheiben dranschrauben kann. 
Ansonsten muß ich mir nen passenden Adapter und 203er Scheiben holen.



frieda_6669 schrieb:


> Mann, ist das hier ruhig geworden...!
> Der_erce fungiert hier inzwischen als Hausmeister, was ?



Ja...  Ich mach das Licht hier aus vermutlich. Ich bin halt keine Trendkanone die jede Saison das Radl wechselt. Von daher bleib ich auch hier bisl länger


----------



## Jogi (17. April 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Track-Flip... ausbauen, alles reinigen, ordentlich fetten, wieder zusammenbauen...





LukasL schrieb:


> Bei mir lags auch am Track-Flip! Einfach ordentlich sauber machen und bissl fett drauf!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Am TrackFlip liegts bei mir auch fast immer, wenns knarzt. Besonders nach Schlammschlachten mit anschließender Kärcher-Dusche


----------



## whurr (17. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hmm..ja..ist alles nit so einfach.
> 
> Also ich brauch ne recht hohe Beilagscheibe, wenn ich den Adapter nutzen möchte, der drauf war. Dann komm ich aber so hoch, dass die 200er Scheibe eigentlich fast nur noch zur hälfte genutzt wird.
> ne 203er hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht da. Heut werd ich mal probieren, ob ich evtl. ohne Adapter direkt an den Rahmen mit Beilagscheiben dranschrauben kann.
> Ansonsten muß ich mir nen passenden Adapter und 203er Scheiben holen.



Bei mir haben hinten jeweils 2 dünne Unterlegscheiben unter dem Adapter gereicht.

Wenn Du neu kaufst nimm am besten Shimano Adapter und Scheibe. Sind günstig und dann sollte es auch passen.

Nochmal Achtung: die 200er XT Scheiben sollen auch mit Synterbelägen Krach machen...  also entweder die ohne Aluspider nehmen oder die IceTec (die sind dann nur nicht mehr günstig ;-))


----------



## der_erce (17. April 2014)

Aber wie kriegst du mit dünnen unterlegscheiben den Sattel drauf? Liegt der bei dir nicht auf der vorderen Schraube des pm Adapters auf?


----------



## whurr (18. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Aber wie kriegst du mit dünnen unterlegscheiben den Sattel drauf? Liegt der bei dir nicht auf der vorderen Schraube des pm Adapters auf?


Die Frage versteh ich gerade nicht?
PM am Rahmen, dann die Scheiben, dann den Adapter (der ist ja PM auf PM), dann den Bremssattel.


----------



## der_erce (18. April 2014)

Also so sieht das im Augenblick bei mir aus!





Ohne die zwei Unterlegscheiben, stößt der Sattel unten (dort wo die Torx-Schraube sitzt) an der vorderen Schraube des PM Adapters an. D.h. ich würde mit dünnen Scheiben den Sattel gar nicht vernünftig drauf bekommen.
Ich muß aber dazu sagen, dass dies noch der Original PM7 Adapter ist, der drauf war.
Das macht im Moment bei mir halt grad null Sinn ,wenn du sagst dass die Scheiben UNTER dem Adapter sind. Die bräuchte ich ja nicht, da ich die 200er Scheibe fahr.
Mein Problem ist also dass ich den Sattel nicht richtig an den PM7 bekomm. Wenn, dann nur mit U-Scheiben und dann ist nur die Hälfte der Bremsscheibe genutzt. Ergo: anderer Adapter UND andere Scheibe. So stellt sichs für mich gerade dar.
Hatte gestern übrigens versucht den Sattel direkt an den Rahmen zu schrauben. Das würde vermutlich funktionieren, aber nur mit kleineren Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (18. April 2014)

Ah, jetzt versteh ich's ... sorry, stand auf'm Schlauch.
Ich bin damals beim Umbauen genau in das Gleiche gelaufen.

Du brauchst die passenden Shimano Adapter. Mit den Avid Adapter wird das nichts.
Die Form der Adapter passt einfach nicht zur Form des Bremssattels (kenn ich auch zwischen Avid und Formular).
Außerdem verbaut Avid diese Doppelscheiben zwischen Bremssattel und Adapter.
Bei Shimano kommt der Bremssattel direkt auf den Adapter.
Darum sind die Shimano Adapter "dicker".

Wenn Du also Shimano Adapter und Scheibe kaufst hast Du alles was Du brauchst und kannst ohne Unterlegscheiben verbauen.
Ich bin mit den SM-RT66 zufrieden ... hab aber noch nicht testen können, wie die mit Sinterbelägen auf langen Abfahrten sind.


Mit Deinen Avid Scheiben hast Du bei passendem Shimano Adapter eventuell ein anderes Problem.
Die Avid Scheiben dieses Jahrgangs (mit den "runden" Speichen) haben einen 200er Durchmesser (zumindest die, die ich hier an einem anderen Rad montiert habe).
Die Shimano Adapter müßten für 203er ausgelegt sein, da die Scheiben diesen Durchmesser haben.
Eventuell macht das aber nichts aus ... mußte Dir am Rad angucken.

Wie das bei diesem Jahrgang mit dem Quietschen ist, weiß ich nicht.

Wenn Du der Kombi für die Du Dich entscheidest den Bremsattel hochsetzten mußt weil die Scheibe zu groß ist (ist bei meinen 2011er Torque mit Zee und den alten Avidscheiben so), dann pack die Schieben zwischen Rahmen und Adapter.
Hier gab irgendwo ein Bild, wo der Bremssattel bei Scheiben zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel an der Befestigung gebrochen ist.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. April 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ui schonmal vielen vielen Dank für die schnellen antworten. Der Trackflip könnte es in der Tat sein denn da habe ich das Fett vergessen. Ich habe ja jetzt ein schönes langes we da werde ich das mal lokalisieren und eure Tipps natürlich in die Tat umsetzen.
> 
> Gruß Danny


Locker einfach mal die Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahmen dann setz dich drauf und zieh sie noch mal an.
Hilft in den meisten Fällen nach nem Dämpferausbau. Scheinbar setzen sich der Trackflip unter Last erst richtig in die Führung.

@der_erce: Der originale Adapter der am Bike war is eh ein Canyon Eigenprodukt und passt noch nicht mal mit ner Vierkolben Avid zusammen


----------



## der_erce (18. April 2014)

Ja, also Notlösung für morgen: Adapter runter -> Sattel mit Unterlegscheiben direkt an den Rahmen ran -> 185er Avid Scheibe vom Enduro drauf! = zumindest 100% Nutzung der Scheiben- bzw. Belagfläche.
Nächste Woche werd ich mir nen neuen Adapter und 203er Scheiben bestellen müssen. :/
So ein gefummel!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. April 2014)

Hauptsache es bremst...erstmal
Viel schbass


----------



## frieda_6669 (19. April 2014)

Ich mische mich da nochmal kurz ein: @der_erce : fahr bloß nicht so, wie in dem Bild dargestellt!!! Da kann alles mögliche passieren, bis hin zum bruch des Bremsbelages!! Das ist definitiv der falsche Adapter.  Der hat auch einen Offset und bringt den bremssattel weg von der Scheibe. Das hängt damit zusammen, welchen PM du am Rad hast. Es spricht übrigens nichts gg Unterlagsscheiben. Bei Avid, PM 7 und 200 er Scheibe bietet Avid sogar nur noch eine Lösung mit Distanzhülsen und Unterlagsscheiben . Nimm nicht irgendwelche baumarkt Scheiben und stapel 10 übereinander, das ist nix. Kauf dir ein gescheites Set dann solltest du die zwei Teile zusammen bringen.


----------



## Jogi (19. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja, also Notlösung für morgen: Adapter runter -> Sattel mit Unterlegscheiben direkt an den Rahmen ran -> 185er Avid Scheibe vom Enduro drauf! = zumindest 100% Nutzung der Scheiben- bzw. Belagfläche.
> Nächste Woche werd ich mir nen neuen Adapter und 203er Scheiben bestellen müssen. :/
> So ein gefummel!



Wenn du erstmal die 185er Scheibe hinten probiert hast, wirst du merken, dass du garkeine größere brauchst


----------



## der_erce (19. April 2014)

Danke Leute . Der Zustand oben ist Geschichte. Das war mir auch zu suspekt. Im Augenblick ist es ohne Adapter aber mit u Scheiben. Erste Fahrt in ner Stunde.


----------



## frieda_6669 (19. April 2014)

Was der Jogi da schreibt hat durchaus auch seine Richtigkeit. Ich denke dennoch das hat auch was mit deinem Gewicht zu tun: ich bewege mich mit Montur und Bike mit ca 125 kg gen Tal, da glüht die Scheibe blau-rot  ,wir haben hier halt auch die Möglichkeit bis zu 1000hm am Stück. abzufahren. Da kommt selbst die Code mit 180er Scheibe über ihre Grenzen. .. bei 200er Scheiben hält sich das Fading in Grenzen, ist aber noch spürbar.  Wie sich die Saint da verhält, weiß ich nicht. ..


----------



## FlorianDue (19. April 2014)

so, fertig aufgebaut:







Rahmen ist über:


----------



## Jogi (19. April 2014)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> Was der Jogi da schreibt hat durchaus auch seine Richtigkeit. Ich denke dennoch das hat auch was mit deinem Gewicht zu tun: ich bewege mich mit Montur und Bike mit ca 125 kg gen Tal, da glüht die Scheibe blau-rot  ,wir haben hier halt auch die Möglichkeit bis zu 1000hm am Stück. abzufahren. Da kommt selbst die Code mit 180er Scheibe über ihre Grenzen. .. bei 200er Scheiben hält sich das Fading in Grenzen, ist aber noch spürbar.  Wie sich die Saint da verhält, weiß ich nicht. ..



OK, da fehlen mir noch 20 kg zu deinem Systemgewicht  aber 1000 hm am Stück (z. B. Bozen/Kohlern 4er) steckt meine The One mit 203/180 problemlos weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (20. April 2014)

Also ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es für die normalen Bikeparkbesuche mit einer 185er Scheibe durchaus ausreicht. Aber wie du schon sagst, wenn man mal in Saalbach oder an ähnlichen Orten ist und mal mehr als 1000 hm Fahrt hat wird das sicher seine Spuren hinterlassen. 
Ich wiege nackt auch (immerhin) 85kg. 
Aber um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Ich war gestern wie schon gesagt am Ochsenkopf zum Saisonauftakt und die Konstruktion hat sich bewährt. Die Bremsen sind Top. Und meine 4x Entlüfterei hat sich auch gelohnt


----------



## Thefreakshow (25. Mai 2014)

CRxflo schrieb:


> so, fertig aufgebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wusste ich hab das schon mal in der Kombi gesehen 
Bist jetzt mit Ti Feder unterwegs, und demnach heute bei den Filthy's gewesen...


----------



## FlorianDue (26. Mai 2014)

genau richtig, wir waren heut mit 2 absoluten Neueinsteigern unterwegs und haben Streckenerkundung gemacht. Donnerstag gehts dann nach Willingen.


----------



## Thefreakshow (26. Mai 2014)

Ich war auch jetzt das erste mal mim frx unterwegs...
Zmd in Filthy.
Der andere Kerl mit dem Schwarzen Frx, war ja der mit den Broken Arms.   

Wir haben übrigens zusammen rechts hochgeschoben 
Kurz nachdem ihr weg seit, hab's auch noch 2 Schlüsselbeinbrüche


----------



## FlorianDue (26. Mai 2014)

ganz ehrlich, hat mich an dem Tag nicht gewundert.
waren echt viele da, die sich überschätzt haben.
Ich bin zwar kein gutter Fahrer, aber wenigstens Weiss ich das


----------



## Haukejunior (29. Mai 2014)

So ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort. Ich habe endlich mein knarzen gefunden. Es war die untere Aufnahme der Schwinge. Die war völlig trocken gewesen. Ich denke mal das kam durchs waschen. Nun ist wieder ordentlich fett dran und es knarzt gar nix mehr  Danke nochmals für die vielen Tipps


----------



## trophy (30. Mai 2014)

guten tag zusammen,

hat einer auf die schnelle die maße vom steuersatz vom frx bj 2012 am start?
meiner hat recht starke verschleissspuren und fängt mit dem knarzen an.

dankeschön


----------



## der_erce (30. Mai 2014)




----------



## Bike_Ride (2. Juni 2014)

Guten Tag liebe FRX Gemeinde,

hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Huber Bushings in Kombination mit dem CCDB gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. Juni 2014)

Wenns um die richtige Version usw. geht: Das Thema kam, soweit ich mich erinnen kann, hier schon mal auf. Wenns nur um die Performance geht, ich hab die Huber Buchsen mit meinem Vivid am FRX drin und sie sind sensationell gut!


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Juni 2014)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe FRX Gemeinde,
> 
> hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Huber Bushings in Kombination mit dem CCDB gemacht?


Einfach mal bei ihm anrufen oder ne Mail schreiben, ist ein sehr kompetenter Kerl.
Gibt ja zig Ausführungen beim ccdb mit unterscheidlichen Augendurchmessern.


----------



## Bike_Ride (2. Juni 2014)

Mir gings auch um die Performance! Schön zu hören, dass die gut laufen. Dann muss ich da per Gelegenheit mal anrufen und mich von ihm beraten lassen! 
Danke für die Information!


----------



## Haukejunior (3. Juni 2014)

Merkt man den Unterschied wirklich so dolle? Ich finde mein CCDB im FRX ist jetzt schon wie Sofa  Soll das Ansprechverhalten wirklich soviel besser werden?


----------



## der_erce (3. Juni 2014)

Ich finde schon. Ich kann aber nicht beurteilen wie sich das auswirkt wenn man den gleichen Dämpfer noch behält. Ich hatte Dämpfer und Buchsen zugleich gewechselt. Also von nem Fox Van RC mit Standardbushings zu Vivid R2C und Huberbushings. Wieviel Anteil an der Leichtgängigkeit und an dem Top Ansprechverhalten an Dämpfer bzw. Bushings anzurechnen ist kann ich also nciht sagen.


----------



## Haukejunior (3. Juni 2014)

Hmm das stimmt. Wenn man beides wechselt kann man eigentlich keine Aussage treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2014)

Du wirst es bemerken!!!
Hab damals nur die Bushings gewechselt und man hat es sofort bemerkt, wenn man leicht auf den Sattel gedrückt hat. Da hat der Dämpfer sofort reagiert.


----------



## der_erce (3. Juni 2014)

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn du den Dämpfer wechselst, machs gleich mit. Die 50 Euro rentieren sich auf alle Fälle. Ansonsten wirst du sicher auch einen enormen unterschied zu den Standardbuchsen feststellen. Ich hab noch von keinem gelesen, dass sie schlechter wären, als die Standardbuchsen.


----------



## luxaltera (3. Juni 2014)

Die huber bushings machen schon einen Unterschied. Habs an beiden rädern dran und beim AM wahr der Unterschied sehr deutlich spürbar. Beim frx nicht so doll da es eh butterweich ist. Man merkt es eher wenn man am Sattel rumruckelt das der ccdb sauberer reagiert und alles etwas sahniger ist... Beim fahren bin ich eh noch auf andere Sachen konzentriert und in Sachen Federung eher grobmotorisch


----------



## Haukejunior (3. Juni 2014)

Hmm naja gut das klingt alles ganz super  Und wo kriege ich jetzt die Maße her? Oder muss ich ausbauen und messen


----------



## hepp (3. Juni 2014)

Du musst Stephan nur sagen welcher Dämpfer es ist und welche Breite (22,2mm) und Bohrung (8mm) die Buchsen haben müssen, den Rest macht er.


----------



## Bike_Ride (3. Juni 2014)

Ich werde mich morgen mal telefonisch bei ihm melden und dann kann ich mehr berichten! Auch in bezug auf die Performance, denn der CCDB bleibt ja (;


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Juni 2014)

Sorry, Doppelpost, aber ich hab meinen Zettel mit den Maßen zuhause vergessen, sitze jetzt in der FH, habe Pause und wollte genau jetzt mal beim Buchsen-Huber anrufen -.-
Erinnere ich mich richtig, dass die Breite der Buchsen 22,2mm ist und das M8 (also 8mm) an der oberen Aufnahme am Rahmen als auch am Trackflip ist?! Die SuFu gab mir auf Anhieb nur die Buchsenbreite!

Danke schonmal 

Edit sagt: Braucht der sonst noch was ?
Edith2 sagt: Steht ja auf der Seite, den Lagerdurchmesser. Sollte ihm ja egal sein, wenn ich neue von ihm nehme, oder ?


----------



## hepp (4. Juni 2014)

22,2 mm u. 8 mm oben und unten. Ich weiß gerade nicht ob CC auch ein halbzölliges Buchsenmaß hat, sag ihm einfach welcher Dämpfer, damit sollte er klar kommen.


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
CaneCreek sagt was von 14,7mm. Steht zumindest in irgendeiner Beschreibung. Ich ruf da jetzt einfach mal an


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. Juni 2014)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> CaneCreek sagt was von 14,7mm. Steht zumindest in irgendeiner Beschreibung. Ich ruf da jetzt einfach mal an



Kurzer Nachtrag:

War gestern Abend noch schnell dort.
Nicht nur, dass man sehr freundlich empfangen wird, auch der Service ist wirklich sehr sehr klasse!

Die Performance der Buchsen ist wahnsinnig gut! Man merkt es auch auf dem Rad! 

Ich kann wirklich jedem nur die Huber Buchsen empfehlen! Da stimmt einfach alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (8. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand 2 fach Plug and Play will.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...orque-frx-2012-umwerfer-shifter-kettenfuhrung


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2014)

Moin FRXler. 

ich wollte mal wissen was Ihr für Reifen an euren FRX fahrt. Mein 2012er braucht nach 3 Saisons nun nen neuen Satz und ich bin noch am überlegen was ich mir hole. Der Originale Highroller II 2.4 (HR) und Minion 2.5 (VR) war eigentlich ganz okay. Mich würde trotzdem was neues reizen. 
Eventuell ein Kaiser Projekt 2.4 oder ein Baron 2.5? 
Beim Kaiser Projekt schreckt mich noch die reduzierte Laufleistung etwas ab und beim Baron weiß ich nicht ob der 2.5er hinten reinpasst. 

Würde mich über alternative Reifenwahl und eure Eindrücke sehr freuen.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (15. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin letzte Saison vorne und hinten Fat Albert gefahren und dieses Jahr vorne Muddy Mary und hinten Big Betty.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (15. Juli 2014)

3 seasons mit einem satz??? Omg  glück gehabt! Ich war eig mit minion dhf und dhr2 sehr glücklick hielt auch 1 season ohne probleme, habe jetzt magic mary's drauf grip ist besser finde ich aber verschleiß extrem hoch... Bereits jetzt der zweite satz in diesem jahr, vorallem vorne finde ich verliert der reifen extrem schnell an profil..


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2014)

Bone-Breaker schrieb:


> Also ich bin letzte Saison vorne und hinten Fat Albert gefahren und dieses Jahr vorne Muddy Mary und hinten Big Betty.



Darf ich dein Einsatzgebiet und deine Zufriedenheit noch erfragen?


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2014)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> 3 seasons mit einem satz??? Omg  glück gehabt! Ich war eig mit minion dhf und dhr2 sehr glücklick hielt auch 1 season ohne probleme, habe jetzt magic mary's drauf grip ist besser finde ich aber verschleiß extrem hoch... Bereits jetzt der zweite satz in diesem jahr, vorallem vorne finde ich verliert der reifen extrem schnell an profil..


Ja, entweder sauber oder wenig gefahren 

Okay, hätte nicht gedacht dass sich die Mary´s auch so abnutzen. Was für Breite? Dachte den MM gibts nur in 2.35?


----------



## Thiel (15. Juli 2014)

Baron 2.5 passt hinten. Der ist nicht so groß wie alte Schwalbe 2.5"

Maxxis DHRII Supertacky Draht vorne und hinten DHRII MaxxPro Draht passt.


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Baron 2.5 passt hinten. Der ist nicht so groß wie alte Schwalbe 2.5"
> 
> Maxxis DHRII Supertacky Draht vorne und hinten DHRII MaxxPro Draht passt.



Warum die Mischung aus Supertracky und MaxxPro?


----------



## Thiel (15. Juli 2014)

Weil man hinten wegen dem Verschleiß eine härtere Mischung fährt und man den Grip vorne mehr braucht. Deswegen find ich Conti DH Reifen am HR auch nicht so toll. Sind aber um Welten haltbarer als Schwalbe VertStar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (15. Juli 2014)

Bin eben a so am besten gefahren bei maxxis vorne 42 hinten 60a! Maximal hinten no an 3c dann wärs extrem optimal


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2014)

Verstehe....An sowas hab ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (15. Juli 2014)

Die gummimischung ist entscheidend! Wennst hinten eine weiche hast hast mehr gripp aber auch mehr rollwiederstand und auf dauer hinten wird das zach


----------



## Bone-Breaker (15. Juli 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Darf ich dein Einsatzgebiet und deine Zufriedenheit noch erfragen?


Viel Freeride und mit MM und BB Bike Park in Livigno. Die Reifen sind prima aber nutzen sich recht schnell ab. 3 Seasons schaffst du damit nicht.


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2014)

Stimmt schon. Ok...so wie es scheint sind dann die Kaiser Projekt doch sehr weich und dadurch leider Abriebfreudig.


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Juli 2014)

Also der Projekt ist als Allrounder nicht der Richtige, ist ein Wettkampfreifen. Den Kaiser hatte ich damals auch drauf, der passt auf jedenfall. Aktuell habe ich vorne einen Rainking/Baron und hinten einen Minion F in 42a, der ist allerdings übrig, ansonsten wäre er mir zu weich fürs HR. Bei den 3C Mischungen hat man zwar sehr gute Reifen, aber irgendwann ist die weichste Schicht abgefahren, dann haste nen 2C Reifen. Dann nimm vorne nen Baron oder Kaiser, je nach Anforderung und hinten einen Highroller oder Minion, auch je nach Anforderung. Ich fahre allerdings nur DH, keine Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (15. Juli 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Ok...so wie es scheint sind dann die Kaiser Projekt doch sehr weich und dadurch leider Abriebfreudig.



Vorne absolut kein Problem.
Hinten würde ich, wie schon gesagt, ruhig MaxxPro von Maxxis nehmen. DHR II ist ein super Reifen! Für vorne sehr universell in SuperTacky 
Fährst du nicht im Matsch, nimmste vorne einen DHF SuperTacky.
Baron 2.5 oder Kaiser 2.5 tun es auch wunderbar vorne. Sind nur etwas teurer glaube ich. Kaiser Projekt finde ich nicht so universell, geht schon eher weg vom Matsch... wie DHF von Maxxis.


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich fahr keine Touren in dem Sinn. Im Jahr halt ein WE mal Saalbach die ganzen "Touren" wie X-Line und Co. Ansonsten wirklich nur Parks mit der Kiste. Gelände ist da vielfältig. Matchfahrten versuche ich eigentlich zu vermeiden.


----------



## christophersch (15. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre auch die Muddy Mary in der Freeride Variante in der Trailstar Mischung. Bin super zufrieden mit den Dingern. Für mich sind das die besten Allrounder. Aber felsige Abfahrten mit Schotter fahre ich auch recht selten. Von daher habe ich mit der Abnutzung auch keinerlei Probleme (1,5 Saisons). 

Vorne fahre ich Tubeless und hinten habe ich einen Latexschlauch verbaut.


----------



## luxaltera (16. Juli 2014)

Fahre hinten und vorne Baron und wenns arg trocken ist lieber den Kaiser. Beides Hammer Reifen. Magic Mary ist allerdings interessant. Fahre ich am AM vorne in 2.4 tubeless und der ist echt sehr gut in allen Situationen und Untergründen bisher...


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2014)

Dank Euch....ich werd die Tage mal meinen Händler mit meinem "Fachwissen" vergewaltigen und mal sehen was da dann rauskommt


----------



## Mithras (16. Juli 2014)

Ich mag ja meine Kenda Nevegal Stick E ..  .. Als Allrounder ganz gut und halten tun se auch .. (bis auf seitliche Cuts)..


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2014)

Aber nur in der Drahtvariante  Die Faltversion hatte uns auf der Milka getrennt


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Juli 2014)

Ich bau dann mal ein 27,5" Vorderrrad mit ner Pike rein zum testen


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2014)

Wenn die Gabel 27.5 tauglich ist, wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## mest1 (19. Juli 2014)

Hi,

hab mir jetzt auch nen torque 2012 Rahmen raus gelassen mit der originalen Flashzone Kurbel und wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß wieviel Zähne das Kettenblatt hatte weil ich jetzt noch eine Kettenführung brauche (hab den Rahmen mit der Kurbel noch nicht, ist noch unterwegs aber ich will jetzt schon nach einer Führung gucken) und welche könnt ihr empfehlen ?
Danke euch schon mal.


Gruß Ümüt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (20. Juli 2014)

Laut dem hier ein 36er. Nimm doch die, die hier aufgelistet ist. Oder ne MRP, oder ne Bionicon Chainguide. Manche schwören auf das Teil. Ist halt ziemlich leicht.


----------



## Haukejunior (21. Juli 2014)

Kauf dir die Führung die dir am besten gefällt. Die verrichten alle gute Arbeit


----------



## Haukejunior (21. Juli 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## mest1 (21. Juli 2014)

@Der erce	 Danke schön.

@Haukejunior   Es ging darum welche passen oder passen alle dran ?


Gruß Ümüt


----------



## der_erce (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn es welche sind, die ans Tretlager zwischengespannt wird, dann ja. Für Guides die an die ISCG Aufnahme geschraubt werden wollen brauchst du nen Adapter. Der war beim Neukauf des Bikes dabei. Die Bionicon Chainguide wird einfach an die Kettenstrebe per Kabelbinder glaub ich fest gemacht.


----------



## mest1 (21. Juli 2014)

Ok, und wo könnte ich den Adapter her bekommen, ist es eine spezielle von Canyon ?

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## der_erce (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, der ist von Canyon. Entweder dort mal anfragen, hier im Bikemarkt suchen oder auf Ebay stöbern.


----------



## Haukejunior (21. Juli 2014)

Aso @mest1 das hatte ich übersehen. Aber den Adapter kannste bei Canyon direkt beziehen. Müssten die sogar auf Lager haben.


----------



## mest1 (21. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ha mal auf der Seite von Canyon geschaut und da nichts gefunden aber eigentlich müsste doch jeder iscg Adapter passen oder ?

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. Juli 2014)

Ja das weiß ich nicht ob da jeder passt. Hab heut welche von Reverse gesehen. Die sehen zumindest recht ähnlich aus. Frag doch (falls du Facebook hast) die Jungs von Canyon auf deren Seite. Niels und Robert, die dort präsent sind, antworten eigentlich recht zügig und gewissenhaft, wenn man sich nicht ganz blöd anstellt.  Ansonsten sollte ein kurzer Anruf auch die Lösung bringen.


----------



## mest1 (21. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ja wollte eh morgen mal anrufen und nach fragen.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## mest1 (12. August 2014)

Hi,

ich hätte mal ne frage ich hab hinten eine 203er Bremsscheibe und wollte jetzt meine Zee dran bauen und hab mir ganz normal ne PM/PM 203 Shimano Adapter bestellt und die passt nicht, hab jetzt gesehen das da auch noch Unterschiede gibt, könnt ihr mir helfen und sagen welche ich genau brauche.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## whurr (12. August 2014)

Der Shimano Adapter plus 2 Unterlegscheiben zwischen Rahmen und Adapter passt.


----------



## mest1 (12. August 2014)

Hi,

also das habe ich auch versucht aber erlich gesagt ist das nicht wirklich optimal da ich so maximal ein drittel der Bremsbeläge benutze.
Ich werde mir heute in der Arbeit den Adapter ein wenig tunen und dann mal schauen.


----------



## rasch23 (12. August 2014)

von formula gibts einen der passt. pm7 auf pm8. nicht gerade billig, irgendwas um die 20 euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (13. August 2014)

mest1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also das habe ich auch versucht aber erlich gesagt ist das nicht wirklich optimal da ich so maximal ein drittel der Bremsbeläge benutze.
> Ich werde mir heute in der Arbeit den Adapter ein wenig tunen und dann mal schauen.


Ah, dann hab ich Dich gestern falsch verstanden und wenn ich mir Deinen ersten Post jetzt noch mal durchlese glaube ich zu verstehen was los ist.

Hast Du den Adapter für 203er Scheiben gekauft und der ist zu groß?
Wenn ja, dann ist das normal.
Das FRX hat schon PM für 180er Scheiben. Damit passt nur der Shimano Adapter PM auf PM für 180er Scheiben am Vorderrrad (die Namen sind etwas ungünstig gewählt). Also E-SMMAF180PP2.


----------



## mssc (13. August 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...rta-Julie-HP-auf-PM-7--VR203mm-Postmount.html
Passt auch....
der Hope HBMH müsste auch passen
genauso wie alle anderen PM+20 Adapter, bei manchen muss man aber evtl. Unterlagscheiben zwischenlegen, dann könnte es aber knapp werden mit den Schrauben (beim Avid zB), also aufpassen bei der Montage! Und auch aufpassen bei den Adaptern die den Sattel "schräg" stellen, da gehören die Kugelscheiben zwischen Sattel und Schraubenkopf!


----------



## mest1 (13. August 2014)

@whurr  Ja genau ich hab mir einen 203er geholt und er ist zu hoch, das heißt der Bremssattel ist zu hoch.
Das heißt der Link zu dem Adapter passt auch für hinten wenn du schreibst für vorne ?

@mssc Ok danke schön


----------



## mest1 (13. August 2014)

@whurr Sag mal noch was, habe ich es richtig verstanden das wenn ich hinten eine 180er Scheibe fahren will ich keinen Adapter brauche ?

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## hepp (13. August 2014)

180er Scheibe geht ohne Adapter


----------



## mest1 (13. August 2014)

Ja sauber dann hol ich mir einfach eine 180er Scheibe, dieses ganze Adapterding geht mir echt auf den Sack. Wollte die 200er eh nur drauf machen weil ich die noch hier Zuhause rum liegen habe.


----------



## whurr (14. August 2014)

mest1 schrieb:


> @whurr  Ja genau ich hab mir einen 203er geholt und er ist zu hoch, das heißt der Bremssattel ist zu hoch.
> Das heißt der Link zu dem Adapter passt auch für hinten wenn du schreibst für Vorne


Ja genau der passt.
Das ist die ungünstige Namensgebung von Shimano. Früher gab es PM halt nur an Gabeln ... ich vermute da kommt das her.

Die Antwort zur Scheibe hast Du ja schon.


----------



## richi8i (16. August 2014)

Servus!
Das Thema wurde hier bestimmt schon mal diskutiert, was wirklich passendes hab ich in der SuFu aber nicht finden können.

Ich hab ein 2012er FRX, mit Race Face Chester Kubel, 2 Kettenblättern und der Canyon eigenen KeFü.
Da das Torque eig. nur mehr bergab bewegt wird, möchte ich nun auf 1-fach umbauen.

Für die Montage einer KeFü braucht man ja angeblich eine Adapterplatte. Leider funktionieren die Links, die bisher hier gepostet worden sind, alle nicht mehr und sonst bin ich nur auf Adapter für die Hammerschmidt gestoßen.

Liege ich richtig, dass ich auch eine andere Kurbel benötige, weil sonst die Aufnahme des kleinen Kettenblattes mit der KeFü zusammenstößt?
Welche Tretlagerbreite benötige ich da dann? Kann man wenigstens das Tretlager weiterverwenden, oder muss das dann auch wieder getauscht werden?

Mir fehlt derzeit leider noch das nötige Werkzeug, um das alles zu zerlegen.

Vielen Dank schonmal!
mfG. Richi


----------



## vopsi (18. August 2014)

evtl. hilft es ja
https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...es_id=41&supportcenter_articles_id=178&page=1


----------



## richi8i (19. August 2014)

Hi, 
danke, aber nein, nicht wirklich. Auf die Seite bin ich gleich zu Beginn gestoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (19. August 2014)

Nabend

weiß Jemand ob es die Verbindung vom Hauptrahmen zum Hinterbau wo das Federbein befestigt ist auch in Rot gab? Also da wo der Trackflip drinnen ist.

Gruß Danny


----------



## Jogi (19. August 2014)

Orange ja, rot afaik nicht


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haukejunior (19. August 2014)

Orange kenne ich auch. Hmm schade muss ich mir was einfallen lassen


----------



## Haukejunior (22. August 2014)

Hallo 

da ich kein neuen Thread aufmachen wollte frage ich einfach hier nach. Nachdem ich meinen LRS getauscht habe habe ich auch einen neue Kassette genommen und zwar diese hier https://www.bike-components.de/prod...090-Red-10-fach-Kassette---Auslaufmodell.html passende Kette habe ich auch und als Schaltwerk habe ich das 2013 X0 mit Exact Actuation DH also die DH Variante. Nachdem ich ich alles eingestellt habe habe ich nun ein Problem wenn ich runterschalten möchte. Ich muss immer 2 mal klicken um herunter zu schalten und springe dabei nicht 1 Ritzel sondern 2 natürlich. Hat jemand ne Idee? Kann es sein das die Feder vom Schaltwerk ausgelutscht ist oder so? Hochschalten tut es nämlich sowas von genial. Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp für mich.

Gruß Danny


----------



## vopsi (23. August 2014)

welche shifter sind den verbaut?


----------



## Haukejunior (24. August 2014)

Alles X0 so wie es von Canyon kam. Habe das 2013er Flashzone.


----------



## Jogi (24. August 2014)

Evtl. ist der Schaltzug vergammelt und gleitet nicht richtig zurück in der Aussenhülle. 
Ich würde ihn mal aushängen und von Hand probieren, wie schwer er sich bewegen lässt


----------



## Haukejunior (24. August 2014)

Alles klar


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. August 2014)

Guten Tag liebe FRX-Gemeinde!

Ich plane aktuell mein 2012er FRX auf etwas Tourentauglichkeit umzubauen und habe noch grob in Erinnerung, dass es hier schon einige gab, die selbiges getan haben. Daher wollte ich mal Fragen ob ihr Ideen habt, was man anders und/oder günstiger machen kann. Ob jemand Erfahrungen mit den Teilen gemacht hat?

Hier erstmal die Grundsätzliche Idee:

Boxxer tausch gegen Lyrik RC2 DH SoloAir/Durolux TA RC2
CCDB tausch gegen CCDB Air/CS / Vivid Air
Kassette auf 36-11
Thomson X4 50mm

Beim Dämpfer bin ich mir eigentlich schon recht sicher, dass es der DDCB Air CS werden soll, da man den eben für Anstiege entsprechend mit einem Klick verstellen kann. 
Bei der Gabel bin ich mir jedoch gänzlich unsicher. Eigentlich wollte ich bei 180mm bleiben, was gegen die Lyrik sprechen würde. Genauso wie die geringere Einbauhöhe (555?!). Daher meine Frage, fährt jemand die Lyrik im FRX und kann mal ein paar Sachen berichten? Denn Grundsätzlich war ich mit der Mission Control DH immer sehr zufrieden und würde daher eher ungern auf ne andere Dämpfung gehen. Dennoch habe ich natürlich die durchaus positiven Berichte über die Durolux gelesen. Vllt kennt ja jemand beide Gabeln ? Kurzzeitig habe ich auch mal an eine 36 Talas RC2 gedacht, dann aber aufgrund der Preises den Gedanken schnellst möglich verworfen!

Dann soll als erster Schritt die Kasette hinten getauscht werden um zu sehen, ob das schon reicht oder ob wirklich vorne 2-fach notwendig ist.

Und, da ich momentan Sunline DirectMount fahre, auch ein neuer Vorbau. Thomson X4 50mm ?! Wollte eigentlich was kürzeres um noch was weiter nach hinten zu kommen. Sonst jemand ne Idde für nen günstigen, leichten Vorbau?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

MfG Rene

PS: Ja, es ständen die Boxxer, der CCDB,die Kassette und der Sunline Directmount zum Verkauf (;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (27. August 2014)

Ich "mißbrauche" das 2013er frx schon die ganze Zeit als "Superenduro", dass heißt in der ersten Ausbaustufe mit 170er Lyrik Solo Air, Vivid Air und 2x10 Antrieb mit vorne 36/22 und hinten 11/36. Gewicht lag da bei ca. 15,2 kg. Das Rad ist so absolut tourentauglich und auch bergauf relativ antriebsneutral, so dass ich die LS-Druckstufe des Vivid gerade einmal 2 Klicks drin habe. Die kürzer bauende 170er war auch kein Problem, das 2013 hat ja ordentlich flache Lenkwinkel, das Rad wird dadurch etwas agiler, mit den fehlenden 10 mm Federweg kann man gut leben.
Aktuell habe ich die Lyrik mit einem Domain-Casting auf 180 mm gehoben, funktioniert prima, man muss nur Abstiche in der Verwindungsteifigkeit machen, hält sich aber im Rahmen. Ich habe den vorher verbauten 10 mm Spacer weg gelassen, um die höhere Front wieder auszugleichen, steile Rampen sind kein Problem.
Weiter habe ich mit 42er Mirfe-Ritzel hinten und 30er Race Face Narrow/Wide auf 1x10 umgerüstet und bin, bis auf die behelfsmäßige Verwendung eines 16er Ritzels aus einer 9-fach Gruppe, sehr zufrieden. Damit kann ich bis ca. 35 noch treten, was mir persönlich reicht, da ich keine längeren Überführungsfahrten auf der Straße machen muß bzw. Waldautobahnen nur hoch fahre. Bergauf ist die Kombi aber schon etwas anstrengender, da ich aber keine 1000 hm am Stück kurbeln muß, geht das aber auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. August 2014)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.
Also würdest du sagen, das die Lyrik mit 170mm und dem flacheren Lenkwinkel des FRX (64°)  durch die etwas kürzere EBL also so etwa wieder bei 65° raus kommen sollte ? So war zumindest auch meine Theorie, dass ich dann mit 180mm/64° Einstellung schon recht gut dabei bin.
Welche Tune hast du im Vivid ?

Kannst du mal ein paar genauere Infos zu dem Ritzel geben? Finde das jetzt so auf anhieb nicht und wäre da schon interessiert. Würde nämlich am liebsten die The Hive Kurbel inkl. Kettenführung vorn behalten. Zur Not mache ich aus dem 36er Kettenblatt vorne auch nen kleineres. Dafür hat man ja genug Abstufungen bei der 36-11 Kassette!

Edit: Weiß jemand welche Kettenblätter an die The Hieve Kurbel von E13 dran passt? Gibts da irgendwas so um die 32 oder 30 Zähne?


----------



## Jogi (27. August 2014)

bevor ich mir das Spectral gegönnt hab, hatte ich mein FRX auch als "Superenduro" hergenommen. Mit der Lyrik (U-Turn und 12mm Hülse) und Trackflip auf 185 high wars kein Problem auch mal ein paar mehr Höhenmeter zu machen. Das Ganze mit 1x9 Antrieb: 32 / 11-34
Mein Plan war, den Antrieb auf 1x10 mit einem 40er oder 42er umzubauen, dann kam aber das Spectral und das FRX dient jetzt nur noch als DH/Park-Bike
Ich persönlich würde den CCDB drin lassen und ggf. mit einer Titanfeder etwas leichter machen.


----------



## hepp (27. August 2014)

65 Grad kommt so sicher hin, liegt damit auf dem Niveau des 2012ers und fährt einwandfrei. Mein Vivid hat einen L/M Tune. Für die 203 mm Federweg sicher etwas wenig, auf 185 mm passt das aber für meinen Fahrstil gut.
Mirfe (Robert) ist ein (netter) User hier aus dem Forum, der Ritzel und Kettenblätter zum günstigen Preis selber fertigt. Es gibt aber mittlerweile auch andere 42er Ritzel von div. Herstellern für den Umbau auf 1x10, die auf jeden Fall teurer sind, ob sie besser sind, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.
Die hive hat doch auch einen 104er Lochkreis, damit sollten Kettenblätter bis einschließlich 30 Zähne z. B von Race Face oder Hope etc. gehen.
Wenn Du wirkliche Tourenfähigkeit willst, kommst Du meiner Meinung nach nicht an einem 42er hinten und einem 30er, höchstens 32er vorne vorbei, wenn es 1x10 sein soll und Du Dir noch knapp 500 Gramm sparen willst, ansonsten halt vorne zweifach mit E-typ Umwerfer, funktioniert einwandfrei und bietet definitiv die beste Bandbreite, damit kommt man überall hoch und auch schnell genug wieder runter.


----------



## Thiel (27. August 2014)

42 hinten und 30 oder 32 vorne ist doch eine übliche Übersetzung. Auch bei 2 Fach vorne, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Das reicht auf Asphalt  bis ca 30 km/h
Im DH vielleicht etwas wenig aber irgendeinen Tod muss man sterben


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. August 2014)

Super Jungs, vielen Dank für die Infos an euch alle! Das Hilft mir schonmal sehr weiter!

Das Ritzel von Mirfe kann man auf jede Kassette drauf tun?

Ich denke dann sollte ein M/M Vivid bei mir ganz gut passen. Werde mit Sicherheit das eine oder andere mal im Bikepark auch wieder die 200mm Einstellung auspacken wollen.

Edit: Gibts denn Interessenten hier für eine Boxxer oder nen CCDB ? Natürlich mit Huber Buchsen passend für FRX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (27. August 2014)

Passt zumindest auf Shimano und idealerweise auf eine 11/36 XT oder XTR Kassette, da hier vier Ritzel lose sind und Du entweder das 17er oder das 15er weglassen kannst oder besser beide weg und durch ein 16er ersetzen. Ich kann Dir nicht sagen wie es mit sram aussieht, Dicke und Abstand sind meines Wissens gleich, vermutlich wird sich aber die Position der Schaltweichen unterscheiden. Vielleicht kann hier jemand genaueres sagen oder falls nötig einmal bei Robert anfragen, der hat sicher - falls es zwei unterschiedliche gibt-  beide Versionen im Angebot: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/mirfe.114430/


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. August 2014)

Perfekt, danke! 
Da werde ich mit Sicherheit drauf zu kommen, wenn das mit dem 36-11 hinten und 32er vorne nicht klappt. Ich will auf jedenfall versuchen, vorne 2fach zu vermeiden


----------



## mest1 (29. August 2014)

Hi,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, ich hab heute mal Versuch den Trackflip auf 185 LO ein zu stellen aber wenn ich das versuche stimmt das Lochbild nicht ganz, muss ich da einfach mal grober heran gehen oder vergesse ich etwas ?
Eigentlich muss ich ja nur die Trackflip Segmente ja nur richtig herum einstecken, es handelt sich dabei um vielleicht maximal 1-2 mm Versatz.
Ich dank euch schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## Jogi (29. August 2014)

mest1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, ich hab heute mal Versuch den Trackflip auf 185 LO ein zu stellen aber wenn ich das versuche stimmt das Lochbild nicht ganz, muss ich da einfach mal grober heran gehen oder vergesse ich etwas ?
> Eigentlich muss ich ja nur die Trackflip Segmente ja nur richtig herum einstecken, es handelt sich dabei um vielleicht maximal 1-2 mm Versatz.
> ...


Hast aber schon beide gedreht? Also rechte und linke Seite


----------



## mest1 (29. August 2014)

@Jogi Ja hab beide gedreht, das Lochbild passt schon bei der Seite mit dem Durchgangsloch nicht ganz.


----------



## mssc (30. August 2014)

linken mit rechten Trackflip getauscht?


----------



## mest1 (30. August 2014)

@mssc  Ne, um den Lenkwinkel zu ändern muss du ja links und rechts vertauschen. Du kannst ja Federweg ändern in dem du den Trackflip drehst und den Lenkwinkel je nach dem was du willst durch tauschen.


----------



## mssc (30. August 2014)

Schau es dir nochmal an... 203hi und 185lo können mit drehen eingestellt werden, 203lo und 185hi wenn du die trackflips untereinander tauschst (und dann drehst)... sollte ja zu schaffen sein, das Puzzle mit 4 Möglichkeiten...


----------



## mest1 (30. August 2014)

@mssc Also das mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten blick ich schon, das Lochbild der beiden Trackflips passt ja zu einander nur nicht zum Dämpfer.


----------



## mssc (30. August 2014)

Sollte in allen Stellungen passen... nur beim Double Barrel Air kanns vorkommen, dass der AGB an der Wippe anstößt wenn er komplett einfedert (und nach unten montiert ist)... 
kann sein, dass die Montage bissl hakelig ist, einfach ein bisschen herumprobieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (30. August 2014)

Ich glaube, ich weiß was du meinst. Habe das Problem auch. Wenn man ein paar mal den Dämpfer aus und eingebaut hat, weiß man, wie es geht  
Versuche mal, den Dämpfer langsam von oben zwischen die Flips gleiten zu lassen.
Oder verschraub den Dämpfer erst unten und dann oben.


----------



## DerWeltmeister (31. August 2014)

Weiß jemand ob ich die Schraube mit der der Dämpfer an der Wippe befestigt ist (also die die durch den Track Flip geht) einfach so im Baumarkt bekommen kann oder extra über Canyon beziehen muss?


----------



## Bike_Ride (1. September 2014)

Mich würde es wundern, wenn man die extra bei Canyon kaufen muss. Solltest du im Baumarkt eine finden, die von den Maßen her passt, spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts dagegen, die zu verwenden. Genaue Daten (Durchmesser, Känge) kann ich dir aber grade nicht dazu geben, sorry. Zur Not, sofern sich keiner von den FRX-Experten meldet, kannst du mit der Schrauber auch mal zum ServicePoint des nächsten Baumarkts gehen und dort fragen, ob die sowas haben.


Ich hätte da aber auch noch eine Frage, an die FRX Kenner hier. Ich habe gerade eben im Post #7310 
gefunden, dass das FRX von 2012 nen Steursatz nach IS 52/40 hat. Weiß jemand, ob das für alle FRX Modelle gilt? 
Hintergrund: Ich habe das 2012er Flashzone und hab da die ursprüngliche Fox gegen eine Boxxer getauscht. Damals musste ich nur den Konusring von der Fox auf die Boxxer montieren und es konnte los gehen. 
Jetzt soll, wie in vorigen Beiträgen bereits erwähnt, auf etwas mehr Tourentauglichkeit umgebaut werden. 
Dementsprechend wird die Boxxer (durchgehend 1 1/8) die Tage einer Lyrik mit tapered Schaft weichen.
Heißt das für mich, dass ich durch den IS52/40 Steuersatz nur den Gabelkonus tauschen muss? Weiß da einer mehr?

(Für mich sieht das eher so aus, als wäre da ein 1 1/8 Steuersatz drin, sonst müsste der Gabelkonus größer sein....)


----------



## hepp (1. September 2014)

Du brauchst nur den 1,5er Gabelkonus, bekommst du bei Canyon, Bestellnummer A1028612. Habe ich für meine Lyrik genauso gemacht.


----------



## Bike_Ride (1. September 2014)

Super, Vielen Dank!
Dann muss der Gabelkonus der auf der 40er drauf war von 1 1/8 auf 1.5 vergrößern, richtig?

Hattest du das Bedürfniss die geringere Einbauhöhe zu kompensieren?
Edit: Ok, gerade gelesen, dass du einen 10mm Spacer verbaut hattest. Das ist dann wohl die einfachste Möglichkeit. Hätte ich auch drauf kommen könne, ich depp


----------



## hepp (1. September 2014)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Super, Vielen Dank!
> Dann muss der Gabelkonus der auf der 40er drauf war von 1 1/8 auf 1.5 vergrößern, richtig?



Richtig, der Konus reduziert von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 Gabelschaft, den habe ich auch noch hier liegen.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (1. September 2014)

DerWeltmeister schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob ich die Schraube mit der der Dämpfer an der Wippe befestigt ist (also die die durch den Track Flip geht) einfach so im Baumarkt bekommen kann oder extra über Canyon beziehen muss?


 
Selbstverständlich ist das keine einfache Schraube, sondern ein Bolzen mit kurzem Gewindeteil.
Den bekommst Du im Baumarkt nicht.


----------



## mest1 (1. September 2014)

@Bike_Ride   Das hab ich heute mal versucht aber es klappt nicht, bzw. er gleitet durch die trackflips aber er muss ein wenig darüber hinaus in den Wippenbereich und da passt er nicht rein.
Ich weiß nicht in ich genau erklären kann was ich mein, da das am Trackflip die Low Einstellung ist, ist das Lochbild ja ziemlich weit hinten und so schauen die Gleitbuchsen über den Trackflip Bereich drüber in den Wippenbereich und da scheint das Maß nicht genau zu passen da ich den unteren dämpferteil nicht dazwischen bekomme.


----------



## Bike_Ride (1. September 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann habe ich da das selbe Problem wie du. 
Und ich mache meistens den Dämpfer erst unten an der Wippe rein und dann oben. 
Das funktioniert meist eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (1. September 2014)

Das hab ich auch versucht, hat aber nichts gebracht.
Ich glaublich ich geh mal mit nem Schleifpapier drüber.


----------



## Bike_Ride (1. September 2014)

hmm sehr komisch!
Aber vorsichtig Bitte! Ich wette Canyon findet das wahrscheinlich garnicht lustig....


----------



## hepp (3. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Schaltauge Nr. 21 am 2012/2013er frx ein Standard Syntace oder eine Canyon Eigenschöpfung ist? Mein Schaltwerk steht irgendwie komisch und da ich das ein oder andere Teil zu bestellen habe, möchte ich mir zusätzliche Versandkosten bei Canyon eigentlich sparen.


----------



## Bike_Ride (3. September 2014)

Ich glaube, das ist Canyon eigen.
Kanns dir aber leider nicht genau sagen. Tu dir aber selbst den gefallen und frag nicht an der Hotline nach. 
Gestern nochmal mit denen telefoniert. ich wusste nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen soll.


----------



## hepp (3. September 2014)

Hm, die sehen sich zumindest von der einen Seite ziemlich ähnlich, würde ja reichen, wenn die entscheidenden Maße gleich sind. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der es genau weiß?
Bei der hotline hatte ich schon beides, kompetente Beratung und kundenfreundliches Vorgehen aber auch Planlosigkeit, muss man wahrscheinlich einfach Glück haben. Ist bei hotlines anderer Hersteller aber auch nicht besser, auch wenn das kein wirklicher Trost ist.


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2014)

Wenn du willst, kann ich heut Abend mal mein Ersatzschaltauge nachmessen....wenn es dir was bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (3. September 2014)

Ist das eins von Canyon? Wenn ja, bräuchte ich aber die entsprechenden Maße für das Syntace, um vergleichen zu können. Habe gerade einmal gegoogelt aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Ich glaube Du kannst Dir die Mühe sparen aber vielen Dank für dein Angebot.


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2014)

Ja, ist von Canyon. Wenn du jemand auftreiben kannst der eisn von Syntace hat, meld dich einfach bei mir.


----------



## hepp (3. September 2014)

Mach ich, Dank Dir noch mal.


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2014)

Joa, kein Ding


----------



## whurr (3. September 2014)

Du kannst auch Syntace oder Cube nehmen ... musst dann aber auch die passende Sytance oder Cube Schraube dazu bestellen. 

 Im Torque (ohne FRX) Thread hab ich dazu mal was genaueres geschrieben.


----------



## prof.66 (3. September 2014)

Ich hab heute einen 2012 FRX bekommen, leider fehlt die ISCG Platte. 

Ist das die Platte die auch für die Hammerschmidt ist oder ist das wieder ne andere ?


----------



## hepp (4. September 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Du kannst auch Syntace oder Cube nehmen ... musst dann aber auch die passende Sytance oder Cube Schraube dazu bestellen.
> 
> Im Torque (ohne FRX) Thread hab ich dazu mal was genaueres geschrieben.



Super, genau das wollte ich wissen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Du kannst auch Syntace oder Cube nehmen ... musst dann aber auch die passende Sytance oder Cube Schraube dazu bestellen.
> 
> Im Torque (ohne FRX) Thread hab ich dazu mal was genaueres geschrieben.



Heisst das Ding bei Cube und Syntace dann auch Schaltauge No.21?


----------



## hepp (4. September 2014)

Gerade mal geschaut. Bei Syntace find ich nur das x-12 Schaltauge, bei cube sieht die Nr. 28 aus, wie das von Canyon


----------



## whurr (5. September 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Heisst das Ding bei Cube und Syntace dann auch Schaltauge No.21?


Ne, bei Syntace X-12 und bei Cube keine Ahnung.

Hab meinen alten Post gefunden ... gilt auch für's FRX.
Das es auch eine Kombo von Cube gibt, hab' ich erst später gehört.



whurr schrieb:


> Mal eine Info zum Torque ab 2010 (und Strive) Schaltauge Nr. 21, da ich endlich eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen habe.
> 
> Das Canyon Schaltauge hat zwar die Masse eines Syntace X-12  Schaltauges, das Gewinde zur Befestigung am Rahmen hat aber eine andere  Steigung als bei Syntace.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (8. September 2014)

Guten Tag liebe FRX-Gemeinde!

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich eine 36-11 Kassette an meinem 12er Flashzone fahren kann?
Oder wird es da Ärger mit dem verbauten short-kage Schaltwerk geben?


----------



## der_erce (8. September 2014)

Wenn ich nicht irre gehts nur bis maximal 28 Zähne.


----------



## Bike_Ride (8. September 2014)

Hmm das würde meinen Plan ziemlich durcheinander werfen...
Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## Trethupe (8. September 2014)

Also ich fahre vorne mit nem 32er Kettenblat und hinten 11-36 Short-kage, wirst nur ne längere Kette brauchen!  Frx 2013 aber das wird wohl keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## der_erce (8. September 2014)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Hmm das würde meinen Plan ziemlich durcheinander werfen...
> Bist du dir da sicher?



Steht zumindest für das 2013er Modell so hier


----------



## Bike_Ride (8. September 2014)

Hmm dann schaue ich jetzt mal, was ich mache. 
Danke, für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. September 2014)

So, der Umbau ist soweit geglückt! 
Für alle, die es Interessiert, eine 36er Kassette mit 32 Kettenblattvorne und nem DH Käfig am Umwerfer gehen problemlos. 
Es konnte sogar noch ein Glied aus der Kette entfernt werden!

Mit der etwas tieferen EBL der Lyrik und der Low Einstellung am Trackflip liegt man bei ca. 65° und damit immernoch recht satt! 

Zum Abschluss noch nen Bild:




Macht optisch natürlich leider nicht so viel her, wie vorher. Aber irgendwas ist ja immer!


----------



## der_erce (15. September 2014)

An die FRX Gemeinde mit vorzugsweise Boxxer:

Ich stell mich grad bisl deppert an aber kann mir jemand die Originalreihenfolge der Spacer am Vorbau nochmal aufzeigen? Wie war das? Einer unter einer über der Brücke? Irgendwie Klackert mein Steuersatz glaub ich und ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich den richtig zusammengebaut habe. Ich erinner mich nicht mehr obs zwei Spacer oben oder eben gesplittet war. Wäre nett wenn das noch jemand posten könnte.


----------



## Bike_Ride (15. September 2014)

Also ich hatte einen Spacer, 0,5 cm, zwischen Steuersatz und oberer Brücke. 
Mein Vorbau war nen DirectMount, also war da auch kein Spacer mehr zwischen. Nur halt welche um dem restlichen Schaft abzudecken. 
Ich glaube das war 1 cm....

Wenn da was klackert, dann ist der Steuersatz möglicherweise nicht richtig zusammen gebaut. Oder er hat sich gelöst, als du die Gabelkrallenschraube nicht richtig fest hattest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (15. September 2014)

So hab ich die Brücke montiert: je 5mm oberhalb und unterhalb 
Ist aber abhängig von deiner persönlichen Vorliebe, ob du die Front lieber etwas höher oder flache willst.in der Summe muss es halt passen, dass du den Steuersatz vorspannen kannst


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (15. September 2014)

Okay. Dank euch. So hab ich es auch. Ich merk das klackern nur bei extremen Schlägen. Im Stand ist nichts spürbar. Allerdings hat der Steuersatz wohl ein Spiel. Muß ich mir mal in Ruhe ansehen.


----------



## Jogi (15. September 2014)

Was gerne vergessen wird:
Die klemmung Brücke/Standrohre erst festziehen, wenn du das Spiel am Steuersatz eingestellt hast. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (15. September 2014)

Guter Tipp. Muß ich mal alles nochmal aufmachen.Gut möglich, dass da schon mein Problem liegt.


----------



## mest1 (16. September 2014)

Hi Jungs,

mal wider ne Frage von mir. Ich wollte mir neue Buchsen für den CCDB Coil holen und ich brauche ja 22,2x8, wenn ich jetzt schau finde ich sie nur in 22,1x8 sind das trotzdem die richtigen ?

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## der_erce (17. September 2014)

Ich weiß nicht. 1 10tel  Millimeter klingt für micht jetzt nicht sehr dramatisch. Allerdings weiß ich nicht obs bei Dämpferbuchsen solche Toleranzen gibt. Wenn du Huber Buchsen bestellen würdest ( was ich dir raten würde), dann schreibst dem Stephan eine Mail, sagst welches Bike du hast, welches Baujahr das ist und welchen Dämpfer du drin hast, dann sagt er dir schon was du brauchst . Die Gleitlager von ihm sind einfach sensationell. Was das aber noch topt ist sein Service. Ich bekomm das immer wieder aufs neue von Freunden bestätigt.
http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (17. September 2014)

Jaja der gute Stephan. Ist quasi bei mir um die Ecke! Wirklich super freundlich und kompetent.
Wenn der wüsste, dass hier Werbung für ihn gemacht wird, würde der sich bestimmt nicht freuen


----------



## der_erce (17. September 2014)

Bestimmt nicht  Zumal seine Buchsen und sein Service im ganzen Bikenetz propagiert werden


----------



## mest1 (17. September 2014)

Sind seine Buchsen wirklich so gut das man einen so extremen Unterschied merkt ?


----------



## hepp (17. September 2014)

Ja sind sie und auf Dauer auch deutlich billiger, weil man dann nur noch die Igus-Gleitlager austauschen muss und die kosten nur ein paar Euro.


----------



## Bike_Ride (17. September 2014)

Dazu kommt eine deutlich höre Haltbarkeit!

@der_erce 
Als ich das letzte mal da war, waren seine letzten Worten: "Und wenn du mir nen Gefallen tun willst...empfehle mich bitte NICHT weiter!"


----------



## der_erce (17. September 2014)

Kommt er wohl mit der Arbeit nicht mehr hinterher? oO


----------



## Bike_Ride (17. September 2014)

Ich denke in die Richtung ging es


----------



## mest1 (18. September 2014)

Vielleicht probiere ich sie mal aus wenn alle so begeistert sind.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. September 2014)

Damit er in Arbeit erstickt, die Buchsen und Gleitlager sind der Hammer, top verarbeitet und minimal im Verschleiß. Mein DHX Air 5.0 im Torque funktioniert seither merklich besser


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. September 2014)

Hier auch nochmal meine Frage an die ganzen FRX-Enduro Umbauer. Was fahrt ihr so für Reifen?
Ich fahr aktuell Onza Ibex DH mit DHC Casing. Hätte allerdings gerne was leichteres für Touren.
Als Option gäbe es selben Reifen mit FRC Casing. Würde mir aber gern auch was anderes anschauen.
Gewicht spielt eine Rolle, aber eben auch Durchschlagschutz! Untergrund ist meist Wald. Also lose bis fest!

Was mir gerade so einfällt wäre nen Highroller 2. Aber bei den ganzen Versionen und Mischungen blickt ja bald kein Mensch mehr durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. September 2014)

Okay...kurze Info (vor allem an die Boxxer Piloten)! Das klackern das ich hatte, wo ich der Annahme war, dass es der Steuersatz war, war in Wirklichkeit die Feder der Boxxer. Die Schrumpfschläuche hatten sich so verschoben, dass oben auf Anschlag zwei Stück waren, ein anderer ganz unten und somit in der Mitte (Gefühlt 30cm) kein Schrumpfschlauch mehr vorhanden war. Sobald sie wieder in der richtigen Position waren, lief die Boxxer und das Bike wieder butterweich und vor allem LEISE


----------



## prof.66 (30. September 2014)

Gibts irgendwo noch die Original Schutzfolie für das Unterrrohr zu kaufen ? Ich finde bei Canyon nichts vielleicht gibts da je Bestellnummer
oder ähnliches wo man sie noch bekommt !?


----------



## der_erce (30. September 2014)

Kauf dir ne 3m Lackschutzfolie. Das sollte passen.


----------



## hepp (30. September 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo noch die Original Schutzfolie für das Unterrrohr zu kaufen ? Ich finde bei Canyon nichts vielleicht gibts da je Bestellnummer
> oder ähnliches wo man sie noch bekommt !?



Kleiner Tip: Schau Dir mal die Explosionszeichnungen auf der Canyon Seite an. Da sind alle Ersatzteile mit Bestellnummer aufgeführt, auch die Schutzfolien
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_FRX_M20-13_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## prof.66 (30. September 2014)

Danke sowas hab ich gesucht aber irgendwie nichts gefunden


----------



## hepp (30. September 2014)

Wobei man aber sagen muss, dass die von der_erce genannte 3M Folie garantiert das tausendmal bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet


----------



## Haukejunior (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

falls jemand ein FRX sucht ich würde meins verkaufen 

Gruß Danny


----------



## prof.66 (2. November 2014)

Ist von euch jemand vom 2012 auf eine 2014 oder sogar auf ein 2015 DHX umgestiegen ?

Mich würde Interessieren wie sich die "agilität" und die "wendigkeit" beider Bikes vergleichen läst, das DHX ist ja schon länger und flacher 
geworden. Ich bin eigentlich super zufrieden mit dem 2012 FRX im Park, aber was neues reizt ja immer


----------



## der_erce (3. November 2014)

Schon mal am Track Flip gespielt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (3. November 2014)

Vesteh jetzt nicht was das mit dem Trackflip zu tuen hat


----------



## der_erce (3. November 2014)

Naja...durch die Veränderung vom Trackflip ändert sich ja Federweg, Lenkwinkel und u.a. Tretlagerhöhe. Dadurch kannst du das Bike eben an gewisse Fahrweisen oder Strecken anpassen. Allein wenn du von Lo auf Hi gehst, wirst du (hoffentlich) merken, dass dein Bike viel agiler und wendiger wird. Daher eben meine Frage ob du an den Settings schon mal gespielt hast.


----------



## prof.66 (3. November 2014)

Ja habe ich. Aber eigentlich interessiert mich der vergleich zwischen einem 12 und 14/15 Modell


----------



## der_erce (3. November 2014)

Naja also  ohne auf einem DHX gesessen zu sein und nur auf die Werte betrachtend lässt sich zumindest folgendes festhalten:

Radstand FRX 2012 (Speedzone M) : 1173 cm	DHX 2015 (M) : 1212 cm
Lenkwinkel FRX: 64°/65°	DHX : 63°
Tretlager Offset FRX : 10/20mm	   DHX: 10mm

Es sieht so aus, als ob man nicht "viel" an der Geometrie am DHX verstellen kann. Und rein von den Werten her meine ich sagen zu können, dass es nicht weniger sein kann als ein FRX. Subjektiv mag das vielleicht anders vorkommen, dazu müsste man einfach mal eins fahren.


----------



## masterkush (3. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand beantworten welche Lager in den Hinterbau (Verbindung mit wippe) kommen (2013er frx) ?
Scheint aufeiner sSeite ausgeschlagen. Knackt und Hinterbau lässt sich seitlich verziehen.
Danke Schonmal!


----------



## der_erce (4. November 2014)

Wenn es die selben sind wie im 2012er sieh bitte hier nochmal im ersten Post nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (4. November 2014)

masterkush schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand beantworten welche Lager in den Hinterbau (Verbindung mit wippe) kommen (2013er frx) ?
> Scheint aufeiner sSeite ausgeschlagen. Knackt und Hinterbau lässt sich seitlich verziehen.
> Danke Schonmal!




Hast du das schon ausgebaut? Bei mir war nur die Achse festgefressen. Habe sie ausgebaut neu gefette und alles war wieder super.


----------



## masterkush (4. November 2014)

UOTE="der_erce, post: 12441633, member: 71200"]Wenn es die selben sind wie im 2012er sieh bitte hier nochmal im ersten Post nach![/QUOTE]

Und welches wäre dann das von mir beschriebene? 

Und an der Achse liegt es nicht. Das Lager sitzt nicht fest.


----------



## der_erce (4. November 2014)

Mit den Lagern hab ich mich noch nie beschäftigt. Ich versuchs trotzdem mal. 
Horstlink ist hinten an der Hinterradnabe. Hauptlager ist über dem Tretlager und dann ist vorderes und hinteres Wippenlager doch selbsterklärend oder?


----------



## ollum104 (4. November 2014)

Vielleicht kann es jemand brauchen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...2013-schwarz-l-rahmen-dampfer-laufradsatz-usw


----------



## MoPe. (4. November 2014)

Zum Thema Lager:
Laut der Explosionszeichnung (http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_FRX_M20-13_BOM_ts.pdf) sollte es Teil Nummer 7 sein, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Also "bearing 6802V-2RS" (A1028851). Alternativen kann man ja dann mit Hilfe des verlinkten Threads ausfindig machen.

prof.66 : Ich bin von einem 2012er Rockzone (36er Fox, VAN RC) auf das 2014er Rockzone (Boxxer R2C2, CCDB) gewechselt, beides Größe M.
Das DHX lässt einen gefühlt sanfter den Berg hinab rasen, gerade in 210Low fühlt sich alles recht "weich" an und es wird einem in schnellen Stücken viel Sicherheit geboten (Low generell), was ich von dem FRX nicht gewohnt war. Es liegt irgendwie "satter" auf der Strecke, was aber natürlich auch vom Fahrwerk abhängt. Stellt man das Tretlager dann höher, hat man ein etwas "fluffigeres" Fahrverhalten, das Rad ist dann auch verspielter. Somit bereue ich den Wechsel keinesfalls und mir fällt jetzt spontan auch nichts ein, was das FRX besser konnte.

Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass meine Fähigkeiten mit dem DHX deutlich gestiegen sind, weil ich die Möglichkeit hatte, es öfter artgerecht zu nutzen und somit mein aktueller Fahrstil anders ist, als er es auf dem FRX war. Des Weiteren fehlt mir der Vergleich zu anderen Rädern, kann somit nicht beurteilen, wie "gut" das DHX generell ist, aber ich bin jedes mal glücklich, wenn ich damit fahre. 
Viel Text, wenig Inhalt, aber hoffe es reicht für einen kleinen Vergleich 

Gruß


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne Frage an alle FRX Fahrer mit CCDB Air oder CCDB Air CS:

Was fahrt ihr so für ein Setup am Dämpfer? (Trackflip, Gewicht, Druck, HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR)

Bin aktuell in der Findungsphase vom BaseTune aus. Wobei der von CaneCreek angegebene BaseTune sich wahrscheinlich auf die 200/Lo Einstellung bezieht und ich aber aktuell mit 185/Lo fahre.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## xrated (7. Dezember 2014)

Falling rate - If the leverage increases, the input forces are
amplified by a factor equal to the ratio. This make the shock
easier to compress as the suspension progresses deeper into
it’s travel. Also, *the wheel travel decreases in relation to the
shock’s stroke*. Falling rate systems can be paired with a low
volume air shock as the progressive nature of the air spring
rate can compensate for the progessive increase of bump
forces so that the shock isn’t able to bottom out too easily. A
progressively wound or multi-rate coil can also be used.

Abfallendes Hebelverhältnis heisst ja das das Rad zunehmend weniger Weg zurücklegt im Verhältnis zum Dämpfer.
Ist der Rahmen dann also eher für Luftdämpfer ausgelegt und schlägt mit Stahlfeder zu leicht durch?

Und zum Umwerfer, mit diesem E-Mount Adapter am Rahmen, welche Kettenblätter lassen sich da fahren?


----------



## xrated (8. Dezember 2014)

Mit Linkage komme ich sogar auf 3.18-2.36, allerdings haben sehr viele Rahmen eine ähnliche Rising Rate


----------



## der_erce (8. Dezember 2014)

Weiß nicht ob das was mit der Feder zu tun hat, aber ich hatte mich mal mit jemandem von YT in Osternohe unterhalten und der meinte, dass man die FRX wohl mit mehr Rebound fahren sollte. Und das kann ich bestätigen. ICh fahr den Vivid R2C als Coil und bin zuerst Default laut Rock Shox gefahren. Hab aber nach und nach den Rebound zugedreht da das Heck zwar sauber arbeitet, aber trotzdem sehr schnell wieder ausfederte. Ich hatte schon einige miese Sprünge über Tables, die Gott sei Dank noch gut gingen.


----------



## xrated (8. Dezember 2014)

Ist High speed rebound bei den Dämpfern eigentlich wirklich wegabhängig?

Ending Stroke Rebound - regulates rebound oil flow
while the suspension is *deep into its travel* and is under
high spring force

Frage mich nur wie das technisch gehen soll.

Auch soll es progressive Federn geben, habe die aber in dem Format noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es linear ist, hast du ne konstante HSR. Wenn der Hinterbau aber eben nicht linear ist, wird dein Dämpfer zu schnell. Meine Theorie. Federn die progressiver sein sollen, keine Ahung!


----------



## MasterAss (10. Dezember 2014)

Servus zusammmen!
Nachdem ich erst ein Torque Vertride aus dem Outlet bestellt hatte, habe ich mich für das Torque FRX Dropzone auch aus 2013 aus dem Outlet entschieden.

Ich möchte es anschließend auf 1x10 oder 1x11 und mehr Richtung Touren aufbauen.

Macht es einen großen Unterscheid ob ich den CCDB mit flacher oder steiler RockerLink-Einstellung fahre?
Habt ihr allgemein Tipps zum CCDB?
Kann ich eine Reverb Stealth verbauen?
Wie ist der verbaute Sun Ringle ADD Expert einzuschätzen?
Soll ich die Van behalten oder lieber auf z.B. Lyrik Solo Air umsteigen?

Grüße
Martin

P.S. Freu mich schon wie Bolle. So wie ich mir das vorstelle ist es das ideale vielseitige Bike für abfahrtsorientierte Touren im heftigen Gelände und ab und an mal Bikepark schreddern


----------



## der_erce (10. Dezember 2014)

Das FRX mit 1x10 fahr ich selbst. Allerdings eher Abfahrtsorientiert und nicht Touren in dem Sinn. Es gibt einige die einen Umwerfer montiert haben um damit mehr fahren zu können. 1x11 hab ich an einem FRX nocht nichts gelesen.

Zum CCDB kann ich nichts sagen, aber generell macht der Track-Flip schon einen großen Unterschied. Man hat ja Lo und Hi und zusätzlich die Federwegseinstellung die auch mit je Lo und Hi gewechselt werden kann. Also insgesammt 4 mögliche Settings. Wenn man von 203 auf 185 geht, soll es wohl progressiver werden (als es eh schon ist?). 
Von Lo auf Hi wird das Bike wesentlich wendiger und verspielter.

Stealth ist möglich.

Sun Ringle ist Kacke

Fahr doch erst mal den Van, dann kannst immer noch entscheiden. Mein Kumpel will die jedenfalls nicht mehr hergeben. Wenn die mal richtig eingestellt ist, läuft die wie Sahne.


----------



## MasterAss (10. Dezember 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sun Ringle ist Kacke


Danke für deine Antwort.

Kacke inwiefern? Lager oder weiche Felgen?
D.h. am besten gleich zu Kohle machen? Was kann ich für den LRS wohl für einen Preis aufrufen?

Von der VAN habe ich schon ähnliches gehört. Ich denke, dass ich sie wohl behalten werde. So viel schwerer ist die nun auch nicht.
Ich bin an meinem Pitch vorher ohne Probleme 1x10 mit nem 42er Ritzel hinten gefahren. Vorne ein 26er KB und eine Bionicon KeFü.
Mir persönlich reicht das. Bei uns sind die Trails bergab auch so, dass ich nicht mehr Kette unten rum brauche und bergauf komme ich bei uns im Harz auch alles rauf. Wenn es noch steiler wird, dann habe ich auch kein Bock mehr auf treten und schultere die Kiste.

Grüße


----------



## der_erce (10. Dezember 2014)

Achso... SO ein 1x10. Ja da hab ich im DIY-Fred shcon einiges gelesen. Es ist halt irgendwie nicht das Wahre. Bleibt ein gebastel und da hab ich persönlich irgendwie keinen Bock drauf. Ich hatte mir das für mein Enduro überlegt.

Kacke im Sinn von Kacke! Ich kenne so viele, die nur Probleme damit haben. Speichen fliegen raus (mehrmals auch nach Fachwerkstattreparatur) oder Felgen brechen, Nabenkörper defekt etc. pp. 
Ja, definitiv Kohle machen und was vernünftiges her. Evtl. Spank Spike´s (35er oder 28er RAce) oder sogar Subrosas. Hab die Subrosa an meinem Enduro und die 35er Spike an meinem FRX  
Was du für deine LRer bekommst, weiß ich nicht. Orientier dich einfach mal bisl im Bikemarkt.


----------



## xrated (11. Dezember 2014)

Eine Lyrik passt mehr zu einem Enduro finde ich.

Was ich beim 2013er FRX auch nicht so gut finde, dass man zwar den Federweg erhöht hat aber nicht die Dämpferlänge.


----------



## hepp (11. Dezember 2014)

xrated schrieb:


> Eine Lyrik passt mehr zu einem Enduro finde ich.
> 
> Was ich beim 2013er FRX auch nicht so gut finde, dass man zwar den Federweg erhöht hat aber nicht die Dämpferlänge.


Zwischen 2012 und 2013 hat sich am Federweg nichts getan und wviel länger möchtest Du den Dämpfer denn noch machen, ist doch schon ein 241er drin?!


----------



## xrated (11. Dezember 2014)

Dann ist die Zeichnung vom 2013er in Linkage falsch, da hat es 225mm. Aber in der Zeichnung sind auch noch etliche andere Dinge falsch.

Ein längerer Dämpfer bedeuted eben weniger Belastung durch Hitze und das Ansprechverhalten ist besser. Beim Tues steckt im 2.0 auch ein 267mm drin.

Thema Rising/Falling Rate komme ich total durcheinander wenn ich das bei Rock Shox lese:
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...ocs/rockshox_suspension_theory_10-replica.pdf

Rising Rate ...  the wheel travel *increases* in relation to the shock’s stroke

Das ist doch genau das Gegenteil wie hier:






Wenn die Übersetzung sinkt, dann wird der wheel travel doch nicht mehr sondern weniger, aber der Travel am Dämpfer wird länger.


----------



## hepp (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe die Daten aus linkage nicht parat aber das 2013er (und auch 2012er) hat je nach Stellung des flips, bei 76 mm Hub des Dämpfers, 203 mm bzw. 185 mm Federweg. Macht ein Übersetzngsverhältnis von 2,67 bzw. 2,43. Finde das ganz moderat und schreit jetzt nicht unbedingt nach einem noch längerem Dämpfer. Und in Bezug auf RS-Dämpfer kommt man mit einem M Tune für den langen Federweg ganz gut hin. Ich fahre mein frx eigentlich nur mit kurzem Federweg und nutze einen L-Tune an meinem Vivid Air, ohne das der dauernd durch den Federweg rauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (11. Dezember 2014)

Nee ja für 203mm ist das schon noch OK aber hier im Bild wärs etwas extrem. Sowas wird in Linkage dann mit precision "exact" aufgeführt und dann ist vorne ein 24" Rad ausgewählt


----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahr meinen Vivid auch mit einem M-Tune, primär aber mit 203mm Federweg. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Dämpferlänge von 2012 FRX bis 2013 FRX 241mm beträgt.


----------



## hepp (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch gerade mal in die linkage Datenbank reingeschaut, die Datei von Herrn Tedeschi gibt einen Federweg von 225 mm/203 mm für den Rahmen an


----------



## MasterAss (11. Dezember 2014)

Hey!
Also ich denke, dass die Van drin bleibt. Hatte halt nur gute Erfahrungen mit der Lyrik Solo Air gemacht. Aber eine Van wollte ich schon immer mal haben 

Mal gucken was der Winter dann so hergibt. Den LRS werde ich erstmal versuchen zu verkaufen. Antrieb fliegt auch komplett raus, da steige ich wieder auf Shimano um. Bremse fliegt auch und es kommt meine Saint rein.

Also wer Interesse an den Teilen hat kann mir das vorab gerne mitteilen 

Der Dämpfer bleibt auch (natürlich). Da habe ich mit RS eher schlechter Erfahrungen gemacht. Werde ihn wohl dauerhaft bei 185mm fahren. Soll ja ein Touren-Freerider werden.

Ziel wäre so 15,5kg


----------



## MasterAss (11. Dezember 2014)

Eine Frage nochmal schnell, weil ich gerade ein gebrauchtes im Bikemarkt gesehen habe:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/454495-canyon-torque-frx-dropzone

Hier der Link zum Outlet-Bike:
https://www.canyon.com/outlet/article.html?o=A1031838

Was ist das bessere Angebot? Mich stört beim gebrauchten der Stahldämpfer. Gut könnte man austauschen, kostet aber wieder Geld weil ich für das Luft-Pendant drauflegen muss...


----------



## xrated (11. Dezember 2014)

neu 350€ mehr und 2 Jahre Garantie

bei gebraucht gibts 0 Garantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (11. Dezember 2014)

Wenn dich der Stahldämpfer eh stört und dir das weiß bei dem aus dem Outlet egal ist, dann auf jeden Fall das neue! 
Da machen auch die Deemax das Angebot nicht interessanter.

Und eben der von xrated angesprochene Garantie-Pluspunkt!


----------



## MasterAss (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antworten!

Was spricht denn außer dem Gewicht gegen CCDB in der Stahlausführung? Mit Titanfeder wiegt er ca. 300gr mehr als das Luftpendant.
Weiß ist mir prinzipiell egal, aber das schwarz/grün ist schon sexy 

Momentan tendiere ich aber zum Neubike. Das mit der Garantie ist schon ein Argument. Keine Ahnung was er mit seinem Hobel bisher angestellt hat obwohl es optisch ja schon top ausschaut.


----------



## Bike_Ride (12. Dezember 2014)

Gegen den CCDB spricht rein garnichts. Nichtmal das Gewicht mit der Titanfeder.
Der funktioniert schon noch ne Ecke besser wie die Luftvariante. Ist zumindest so mein Eindruck.

Es kommt einfach maßgeblich darauf an, was du möchtest.

Ich hab mein FRX vor kurzem von einer DH Ausrichtung mit Boxxer und CCDB Coil in Richtung Enduro mit CCDB Air CS und Lyrik umgebaut. 
Der Sinn dahinter ist klar, kann man mit der CS Funktion und der Lyrik doch deutlich besser Touren fahren, als mit der vorrigen Ausstattung. 
Dazu kommt natürlich das geringere Gewicht, was die Endurotouren-Tauglichkeit mit Sicherheit auch fördert.

Das gebrauchte ist von der Ausstattung schon einen Ticken besser, gerade wenn es dir auf reine Bergabperformance ankommt. 
Auf den Bildern wirkt es ja auch so, als ob es noch recht gut da steht und ordentlich gepflegt wurde. 
Dennoch hast du natürlich keinerlei Garantie. Geht was kaputt kann sich das natürlich schnell zu nem Kostenfresser entwickeln. Wohl kann, muss aber nicht!


----------



## MasterAss (12. Dezember 2014)

Okay, aber wenn ich es eine ganze Ecke leichter haben will, dann muss ich auch komplett Luft umstellen. Also auch die Van raus. Die wiegt ja auch 2700gr. Das es einen Unterschied zwischen CCDB Air und CCDB Air CS gibt wusste ich bis eben auch noch nicht.
Im Neubike ist der CS ja auch nicht verbaut. Dann fällt das Argument ja schon mal weg.

Wenn ich die Federwegskomponenten sowieso tausche, spielt es keine Rolle ob Neu oder Gebraucht. Der Preis ist annähernd der gleiche beim Verkauf.

Bleibt nur noch die Sache mit der Garantie. Da werde ich mal gucken was ich noch verhandeln kann.

Was mich am gebrauchten reizt ist die Farbe, die Deemax und der gute Gesamtzustand.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle!


----------



## MoPe. (12. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht nicht ganz uninteressant: Heute gibt's bei Canyon 10% auf Outlet-Räder und eine kostenlose Lieferung.


----------



## MasterAss (12. Dezember 2014)

Richtig. Bin schon am telefonieren wie ein großer. Mal gucken ob die es hinbekommen für das vorgestern bestellte FRX, welches heute in den Versand ging, den Rabatt nachträglich zu gewähren.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich es für den neuen Preis gleich nochmal bestellt. 1979€ sind schon echt ne krasse Ansage für das Bike. Da kann das schwarz noch so schön sein und der Deemax noch so viel besser


----------



## MoPe. (12. Dezember 2014)

Dann ist das ja schon mal gesichert. 
Aber normalerweise zeigt Canyon sich da kulant und gibt den Rabatt.
Bei den Deemax geht's meiner Meinung nach eher um die Optik...und mit den SUN kann man auch Glück haben, bisschen auf den Luftdruck achten und regelmäßig die Speichenspannung kontrollieren, dann kann man mit denen auch glücklich werden.


----------



## Bike_Ride (13. Dezember 2014)

Und die Frage welches Bike du nimmst, ist auch beantwortet!

Ich wünsche dir auf jede Fall jetzt schonmal viel Spaß bei dem Moment, wo der Postbote mit dem Paket um die Ecke kommt


----------



## xrated (15. Dezember 2014)

Gibt auch Deemax Aufkleber zu kaufen 
Überlege ernsthaft mir welche zuzulegen weil das gelb wirklich sehr gut zu dem schwarz/blauen passt.

Haben die Canyon Hülsen auf den Hüllen eigentlich eine Funktion? Anti Scheuerschutz? Bekam den Rahmen nämlich ohne.


----------



## Catweazle81 (15. Dezember 2014)

Jap, ist für Scheuerschutz gedacht. Würd dennoch die betreffenden Stellen mit Folie abkleben, <hörtsichechtbescheuertan>da der Scheuerschutz selbst auch am Rahmen scheuert.</istaberso>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (15. Dezember 2014)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> <hörtsichechtbescheuertan></istaberso>



haha... sehr schön


----------



## MasterAss (16. Dezember 2014)

Es ist da 

Der Laufradsatz macht eigentlich einen guten Eindruck und von den Farben passt er auch gut. Denke, dass ich ihn behalten werde.
Die Bremse ist gleich rausgeflogen und steht zum Verkauf. Die Reifen kommen auch raus. Wenn jemand an Interesse an Minion DHF und DHR hat, bitte melden.

Truvativ Kurbel und die LG1 KeFü kommen wahrscheinlich auch raus. Das werde ich durch XT mit Bionicon KeFü ersetzen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, muss das ganze nochmal durchwiegen.

Ich habe da direkt mal ein paar Fragen:

Der CCDB ist ja ohne CS. Merkt man das?
		Ich frage deshalb, weil der Dämpfer noch neu ist und ich ihn somit besser verkaufen könnte um dann widerum einen mit CS zu kaufen.

Ich habe bisher nur mit Shimano-Schaltungen Erfahrungen. Es ist eine XT-Kassette mit X9 Short Cage Type 2, Truvativ Kurbel und KMC-Kette verbaut. Sind die alle untereinander kompatibel? Das wusste ich bisher gar nicht... Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich ohne Probleme auf ein SLX-Schaltwerk mit Trigger wechseln könnte und Kette und Kurbel behalten könnte?!

Ansonsten ist die Farbe in Natura wirklich ziemlich geil. Ich hatte meine Zweifel, aber es hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## Haukejunior (16. Dezember 2014)

Hey,

zum CCDB sage ich man merkt den Unterschied auf jedenfall. Der Dämpfer ist halt komplett zu was dem Wippen positiv zu gute kommt. Und das mit der Schaltung ist auch kein Problem kannste ruhig so machen wie du es dir denkst.

Gruß Danny


----------



## MasterAss (16. Dezember 2014)

Danke!
Die große Frage ist ob der Unterschied wirklich so relevant ist. Ich bin jetzt kein Uphill-Monster mit dem Bike, dafür habe ich mein Hardtail.
Aber Touren um die 1000hm sollten schon drin sein.
Gibt es denn großartig Alternativen zum CS mit zuschaltbarer Plattform in der Einbaulänge?
Wenn es sich da echt nur ein marginal schlimmeres Wippen handelt, dann behalte ich den normalen Air.


----------



## Haukejunior (16. Dezember 2014)

Ob er für dich so marginal ist kann ich nicht sagen. Fahr doch jetzt ne runde und check ab wie er wippt. Dann drehst die compression voll rein und merkst den Unterschied und weißt ob es sich lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## hepp (16. Dezember 2014)

Würde auch sagen, dass Du erst mal ne Runde drehst. Ich finde das Teil läst sich ganz gut den Berg hoch treten. Wippt natürlich schon etwas, hält sich aber in Grenzen.


----------



## xrated (16. Dezember 2014)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Das werde ich durch XT mit Bionicon KeFü ersetzen



Das ist ja schon ein Downgrade, ausserdem taugt die Bionicon höchstens mit Umwerfer und ist mit Shadow Plus/Type2 eh fast überflüssig. Oben die Führung ist bei 1fach viel wichtiger als unten.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Dezember 2014)

Die Bionicon KeFü is echt der größte Mist und macht höchstens an nem XC Bike Sinn.
Hab damals als die rauskam mich auch mal an meinem AM damit versucht und in einem Sommer 2 davon steil geschickt
Den CCDB Air fahr ich an meinem Alpinist auch ohne CS ohne Probleme.
Wenn du schon ein FRX auf Tour umbaust und Gewicht sparen willst, was in meinen Augen schon der pure Wahnsinn is...sorry, macht es absolut keinen Sinn den LRS zu behalten.


----------



## MasterAss (16. Dezember 2014)

Also ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der Bionicon gemacht. Aber mit einem NarrowWide-KB vorne braucht man die eigentlich auch nicht.
Und warum bitte ist ein Umbau auf einen Touren-Freerider Wahnsinn? Es ist nun mal so, dass man nicht überall mit einem Lift hochkommt 

2kg ist doch ein guter Wert für ein LRS. Mehr als 150gr. sparen kann ich nicht bei Einbußen in der Stabilität. Ich nehm die Kiste nunmal auch hart ran bergab, auch wenn ich 1000hm bergauf fahre. Außerdem gehts bei dem Tourenumbau nicht um Gewicht sondern um Fahrbarkeit. Ist doch klar, dass ich mit 1x10 ohne Modifikation nirgends gescheit bergauf komme. Ich werde hinten auf 1x10 mit 42er umbauen. Das 17er und 15er fliegen raus und ein 16er kommt rein. Vorne fliegt wahrscheinlich die Kurbel raus. Da kommt es darauf an ob ich mit einem 30er KB vorne hinkomme. Vorher bin ich 28er KB auf 11-42 gefahren. Aber ein 28er KB habe ich für den Lochkreis der Kurbel noch nicht gesehen.

Und auch bei dem CCDBAir ohne CS ging es um die Fahrbarkeit, nicht ums Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Dezember 2014)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der Bionicon gemacht. Aber mit einem NarrowWide-KB vorne braucht man die eigentlich auch nicht.
> Und warum bitte ist ein Umbau auf einen Touren-Freerider Wahnsinn? Es ist nun mal so, dass man nicht überall mit einem Lift hochkommt
> 
> 2kg ist doch ein guter Wert für ein LRS. Mehr als 150gr. sparen kann ich nicht bei Einbußen in der Stabilität. Ich nehm die Kiste nunmal auch hart ran bergab, auch wenn ich 1000hm bergauf fahre. Außerdem gehts bei dem Tourenumbau nicht um Gewicht sondern um Fahrbarkeit. Ist doch klar, dass ich mit 1x10 ohne Modifikation nirgends gescheit bergauf komme. Ich werde hinten auf 1x10 mit 42er umbauen. Das 17er und 15er fliegen raus und ein 16er kommt rein. Vorne fliegt wahrscheinlich die Kurbel raus. Da kommt es darauf an ob ich mit einem 30er KB vorne hinkomme. Vorher bin ich 28er KB auf 11-42 gefahren. Aber ein 28er KB habe ich für den Lochkreis der Kurbel noch nicht gesehen.
> ...



Die Bionicon fliegt beim kleinsten Kontakt mit irgendwas anderem als der Kette sofort sonstwohin das is Fakt und es macht doch wenig Sinn ne schaltbare KeFü zu verbauen wenn man vorne nur ein KB fährt, oder? Also muss es dir ja ums Gewicht gehn.
Der Sunringle LRS is keins seiner rund 2000gr wert und mehr wie 150gr kannste allemal beim LRS sparen.
Die GEO vom FRX gibt einfach nit viel her beim uphill und als "Tourenfreerider" hat Canyon immer noch das EX im Programm. Daher find ich persönlich das es wenig Sinn macht ein FRX in dieser Art und Weise umzubauen.
Das es dir nicht um Gewichtsersparnis zwischen dem DB Air und dem CS geht war mir klar. Wollt dir nur meine Erfahrung mit dem normalen Air mitteilen. Ich find das man den CS nit unbedingt braucht


----------



## Bike_Ride (16. Dezember 2014)

@MasterAss

Das klingt ja aktuell sehr nachdem, was ich mit meinem FRX auch gemacht habe.
Kurz und Knapp mal meine Erfahrung, nur als weitere Meinung:

Hab von Boxxer auf Lyrik gewechselt. Dadurch hat sich natürlich die Bergabperformance etwas verschlechtert. Bergauf aber maßgeblich verbessert. Da hier aber eine andere Gabel nicht zur Diskussion steht, schreib ich dazu auch nicht weiter viel.

Zudem den CCDB Coil gegen den CCDB Air CS gewechselt. Hier, weil die Frage kam, ja: Der CS bringt es aus meiner Sicht schon! Jedes mal, wenn ich bergauf fahre, und vorher vergessen habe den Hebel umzustellen, merke ich das recht schnell. Er lässt sich mit aktiviertem CS für mich schon deutlich besser bergauf fahren. Zumal der dabei immer noch eine Federfunktion hat. Er ist also nicht komplett gesperrt, sondern es ist viel mehr eine sehr weit zugedrehte Druck- und Zugstufe. Das führt dazu, dass man auch bei Wurzeln keine Problem beim Klettern bekommt.
Im Gegenzug merkt man das aber bei der Abfahrt garnicht so doll, da eben nur die Lowspeed Stufen damit zugedreht werden. Mir ist es schon das eine oder andere mal passiert, dass ich vergessen hab ihn wieder umzustellen. Das ist übrigens seitens CaneCreek kein Problem. Die Werben ja teilweise sogar damit, dass bei kurzen Zwischenabfahrten nicht umgestellt werden muss.

Dann hab ich hinten eine 36-11 Kassette und vorne ein 32er Kettenblatt drauf getan. Die E13 KeFü wollte ich gern Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass für mich das Bike immer noch mehr Bergabperformance bieten sollte, behalten.

Das war für mich bis jetzt alles genau richtig. Ich bin aus relativ schlechtem konditionellen Zustand mittlerweile bei Touren von um die 35-40 KM mit 600-700 HM angekommen und ich bereue es nicht!



Edit: Mal eine Frage an die CCDB Air Fahrer. Ich kann meinen CCDB AIR CS nicht mit dem Piggy im Rahmen nach unten montieren, weil ich das Gefühl habe, der Kollidiert mit dem Rahmen der Druckstreben. Kann das wer bestätigen oder hab ich mich da jetzt vertan?


----------



## xrated (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde man sollte bei dem Rahmen nicht zu sehr aufs Gesamtgewicht schauen weil das sonst auf die Funktion geht. So leicht wie ein Allmountain oder Enduro bekommt man es eh nicht und ob das jetzt 1kg mehr wiegt ist doch auch nicht so wild. Dafür hat man dann eben bergab mehr Spass.


----------



## MasterAss (16. Dezember 2014)

Das Gewicht ist mir wurscht. Mein Pitch hat auch 15,5kg gewogen.

Kondition habe ich schon ganz gut, daher ist mir das egal.

Ich denke der Umbau wird funktionieren. Bionicon ist natürlich quatsch, muss ich zugeben.

Die kefü und die Kurbel bleiben erstmal.

Habe heute bei one up das 42 und 16er Ritzel bestellt sowie ein narrow wide kb mit 30 Zähnen.

Mal gucken ob es mit dem Short cage hinten langt.


----------



## Haukejunior (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube mit dem Short Cage wirst du Probleme bekommen bei einem 42er Ritzel hinten. Und wegen nem vernünftigen Felgensatz kann ich nur den Tune MK empfehlen da sparst auch nicht nur 150g


----------



## Bike_Ride (17. Dezember 2014)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob es mit dem Short cage hinten langt.



Wie das da jetzt genau mit nem 42er Ritzel aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich war nur sehr überrascht, als ich nach meinem Umbau beim Händler des Vertrauen war um eben genau dabei schauen zu lassen und er dann sogar noch 3 Glieder raus gemacht hat, damit die Kette und Schaltung besser läuft. Der Short-Kage war dabei laut ihm absolut kein Problem!
(Hab hinten von 28 auf 36 erhöht und vorne von 36 auf lediglich 32 reduziert. Könnte bei dir also auch klappen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Dezember 2014)

One Up is auf jeden Fall sehr zu empfehlen
Ich fahr das 42er mit Mid Cage und 32er KB da is noch jede Menge Platz...könnte also auch mit Short Cage klappen.


----------



## Bike_Ride (17. Dezember 2014)

@MasterAss 

Wenn du das mit dem 42er OneUp und dem ShortCage getestet hast, kannst du mir mal bescheid geben?
Ich wäre da durchaus auch dran interessiert! Die 36-13 hinten und das 32 vorne geht schon, mit nem 42 wäre es aber wohl noch besser!


----------



## MasterAss (17. Dezember 2014)

Hey! Ja klar, kann ich machen.
Ist schon verschickt, hoffe es kommt nächste Woche an.

Weiß jemand wie das bei den KMC-Ketten mit den Nietstiften ist? Passen die von Shimano?

Also 36 hinten und 32 vorne ist bei steilen Rampen schon grenzwertig. Es kommt da aber auch immer auf die Tretgewohnheiten an. Ich kurbele z.B. eher mit einer höheren Trittfrequenz.

Der DBAir ohne CS wippt schon ein bisschen, werde mich aber Samstag mal mit der LowSpeed-Druckstufe befassen. Ich glaub die war komplett offen.

Wegen einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze bin ich mir noch nichtmal sicher ob ich die brauche. Habe 22cm Auszugshöhe beim Pedalieren. So wie ich das sehe müsste ich bei einer 150er Reverb immer noch manuell die Sattelstütze ganz versenken bei richtigen Downhills. Dann kann ich mir das Gewicht und die Kosten auch sparen und lieber ne schöne Thomson Elite nehmen. Vor allem weil es bei uns eh keine welligen Trails mit Uphill gibt. Bei uns gibt es nur: erst bergauf, dann bergab.


----------



## Bike_Ride (17. Dezember 2014)

Sehr nett, Danke!
Ja bei dem einm oder anderen Berg werden die Beine schon gut dick, das ist absolut richtig! 
Es soll aber nach wie vor erin Abfahrtsgerät bleiben, sonst hätte ich längst 2-fach dran geschraubt  
Da wäre nen 42er Ritzel noch die beste Lösung. 

Falls du dennoch irgendwann eine günstige Variostütze suchst, schau dir mal die XLC an! 
Ich hab die seit 2 Monaten und bin mehr als begeistert! Bei dem Preis ist mir das Gewicht auch sowas von Latte gewesen


----------



## freetourer (18. Dezember 2014)

Dieses Vorhaben ein FRX in einen Freeride-Touren-Bike (neumodisch Super-Enduro ) zu verwandeln habe ich bei meinem 2013er Dropzone auch umgesetzt.

Einige Teile habe direkt nach Kauf ausgetauscht:

- Umbau auf Shimano 10-fach
- Kurbeltausch gegen Shimano Hone mit 32er Single-KB
- Bremse getauscht gegen Shimano Zee
- Vario-Stütze KS LEV 150mm
- XT-Kassette mit Umbau auf 11-42 
- Die Laufräder habe ich getauscht gegen einen Satz mit Spank Spike Felgen - dabei ging es nicht so sehr um das Gewicht, sondern primär darum einen breiten robusten LRS für breite Reifen (RubberQueen 2,4 bzw. Baron 2,3 in Kombination mit Ardent 2,4)zu haben
- Die Gabel habe ich gegen eine 170er Lyrik getauscht
- Den Dämpfer habe ich gegen einen Vivid Air getauscht

Mit eben diesem Bike sind für mich auch lange Touren (über 2.000hmin)  in den Alpen gut möglich, über die Bergab - Qualitäten muss man ja keine Worte verlieren.

Leider bin ich das Bike aufgrund Zeitmangel (und da es mein Viert-Bike ist) kaum gefahren, in meinem Heimatrevier fahre ich doch eher Hardtail oder ein 29er-Fully.

Wer also ein top-gepflegtes und kaum gefahrenes (keine 200km, harmlose All Mountain Touren, kein Bikepark, keine Stürze) weißes FRX Dropzone in Größe M kaufen möchte PN an mich.


----------



## MasterAss (19. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand von euch ein 2013er Dropzone?
Laut Beschreibung sollte die LG1 Kettenführung mit Taco Bashguard verbaut sein.
Bei mir ist jedoch die billigere LS1+ ohne Bashguard verbaut wurden...


----------



## goolem (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ihr Experten
Nach drei Saisons ist es an der Zeit, dass mein FRX neue Lager gekommt. Sicherlich haben einige von euch die Dinger auch schon getasucht. Wie bekomme ich die Lager des Hauptlagers am Hauptrahmen raus? Habt ihr Tipps auf Lager?


----------



## 9mmBong (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab die mit nem passenden bolzen vorsichtig aber dennoch gewaltsam rausgeschlagen die neuen dann mit unterlegsscheiben und ner gewindestange eingepresst


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Dezember 2014)

goolem schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Experten
> Nach drei Saisons ist es an der Zeit, dass mein FRX neue Lager gekommt. Sicherlich haben einige von euch die Dinger auch schon getasucht. Wie bekomme ich die Lager des Hauptlagers am Hauptrahmen raus? Habt ihr Tipps auf Lager?


 
Rausschlagen nach vorherigem Erwärmen (z.B. mit Heißluftföhn) oder mit selbstgebautem Werkzeug auspressen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Dezember 2014)

Oder mit nem Innenlagerabzieher stressfrei und ohne Macken am Rahmen ausbauen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grundloch-In...89?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item259bf18265


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (27. Dezember 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Oder mit nem Innenlagerabzieher stressfrei und ohne Macken am Rahmen ausbauen
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grundloch-In...89?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item259bf18265


Intresantes Angebot.  Hat du das werkzeug?
Und ist das ok? Der Preis ist ja doch recht günstig. 
Wäre echt eine Option.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Dezember 2014)

Nduro schrieb:


> Intresantes Angebot.  Hat du das werkzeug?
> Und ist das ok? Der Preis ist ja doch recht günstig.
> Wäre echt eine Option.



Jo hab ich selbst seit nem Jahr in gebrauch...funktioniert einwandfrei. Ist auch qualitativ sehr hochwertig


----------



## Nduro (28. Dezember 2014)

Cool danke. 
Werde es mir die tage auch mal bestellen.


----------



## xrated (29. Dezember 2014)

Welche blauen Anbauteile passen eigentlich zu dem Rahmen? Speziell Pedale und Lenker. Da gibts ja zig verschiedene Farbtöne.

Man sieht ja hier das die Pedale zu hell sind:
http://www.descent-world.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/CanyonTorqueFRX90.jpg

So siehts auch bescheuert aus:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/z/IN4AAOSwEppUQUSW/$_72.JPG

Bei Spank scheints auch verschiedene Blautöne gegeben zu haben


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt wirds kompliziert
Die blauen Parts am FRX Flashzone und den schwarz/blauen Torque EX haben sich auch geändert. Am 12er FRX wars noch ein sattes dunkelblau und am 13er gings dann schon eher Richtung türkis.


----------



## xrated (29. Dezember 2014)

ja 13er ist heller aber bei 12 gabs auch Unterschiede? Mein Rahmen ist schwarz/blau und 12.

Ob das passt?








Hier ein Spike Lenker (777) der nicht passt:
http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/...24/photos/12304/s1600_IMAG0086.jpg?1372748612

Der Spike passt (2012):
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/bl/91/bl917r7323oy/large_IMG_1069.jpg?0


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Dezember 2014)

Die roten Griffe passen auch hervorragend
Die Reverse passen definitiv.




Alternativ vielleicht das schwarze Vault, brutaler Grip un unglaublich stabil. Meiner Meinung nach das beste Flatpedal für Downhill/Freeride.


----------



## Thefreakshow (31. Dezember 2014)

Sun Ringle sind Geschichte.
Nachdem ich ja nach der ersten Ausfahrt ne Delle und danach nur noch Probleme hatte, jetzt was neues:
Spank Spike 35 mit Hope Naben

Und da es sich angeboten hat, Kettenblatt von Superstar Components.


----------



## 9mmBong (1. Januar 2015)

Taugen eigentlich die DTSwiss FR600 Felgen am neuen DHX was oder sind die ähnlich bescheiden wie die sunringle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (2. Januar 2015)

Welchen ISCG-Standard hat das Torque FRX aus 2013. Ich steh da gerade auf dem Schlauch.
Es gibt einmal drei Bohrungen direkt am Tretlagergehäuse und dann ist ein schwarzer Adapter dabei...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Januar 2015)

Den schwarzen Adapter mußte an diesen drei Bohrungen anbringen dann haste ISCG05.


----------



## xrated (5. Januar 2015)

Passt ein Rock Shox mit M Tune (Dämpfung) am besten zum 12er oder besser ein Low?
Gibt ja M/M oder M/L


----------



## der_erce (5. Januar 2015)

Ich hab meinen Vivid mit M.


----------



## xrated (5. Januar 2015)

Und die Dämpfung dann relativ offen oder zu?

tftuned sagt ich bräuchte mit 72kg eine Feder mit 280lbs, kommt das hin?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Januar 2015)

Das wäre dann aber arg weich
Ich hab zwar das 13er und fahr Gott sei Dank nen CCDB Coil und wieg 78kg aber selbst all diese Faktoren dürften nit so nen Unterschied machen. Ich fahr nämlich ne 400er Feder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (6. Januar 2015)

Selbst die 400er wird mit 78 kg schön weich sein. Ich fahr am 2012er ne 375er mit 72kg und das macht aus dem FRX ne schöne, weiche Sänfte 
CCDB / 203 low


----------



## xrated (6. Januar 2015)

Ist denn die Berechnung so falsch oder fahrt ihr so wenig Sag (habe 33% berechnet)?
http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator

Hier in dem Test warum ich der Meinung war weniger Dämpfung sei besser:
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/12-downhill-boliden-fuers-grobe/a22163.html#.VKvBAyuG_jF
Der Cane Creek war – vorbildlich – von Canyon vorgetestet und eingestellt.
Die Lowspeed-Druckstufe mit „nur“ 6 Klicks wurde dabei gegenüber der von
Cane Creek vorgeschlagenen Grundeinstellung etwas reduziert.
Der Hinterbau konnte nicht ganz so überzeugen. Im Vergleich
zur Front bügelt er den Untergrund nicht so souverän platt. *Auch eine stückweise
Reduzierung der Druckstufen brachte nicht die Schluckfreudigkeit, die zum Beispiel
das Lapierre oder das Specialized besitzen.* Dadurch fehlt ihm in sehr ruppigem Gelände
und bei hohem Tempo das letzte Quäntchen Sicherheit. Das Bike verlangt dann ein hohes
Fahrkönnen und viel Mut, um maximal schnell zu sein. Keine Rennfeile also.

Um das von M/M auf M/L zu ändern braucht man da nur die Shims zu ändern im R2C ?
Ist Tune Low gleich Reb M Comp L oder Reb L Comp L ? Gibts gar beides? Und warum sind in dem Bild alle Compression Valves gleich?


----------



## MasterAss (8. Januar 2015)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> @MasterAss
> 
> Wenn du das mit dem 42er OneUp und dem ShortCage getestet hast, kannst du mir mal bescheid geben?
> Ich wäre da durchaus auch dran interessiert! Die 36-13 hinten und das 32 vorne geht schon, mit nem 42 wäre es aber wohl noch besser!



Habe ich jetzt getestet. Short Cage passt mit 42er auf keinen Fall. Das oberste Ritzel vom Schaltwerk überschneidet sich bei maximaler Auslegung des Armes um 2mm mit dem 42er.

Ich werde jetzt entweder ein Mid Cage X9 Type 2 besorgen oder wahrscheinlich gleich komplett auf SLX Shadow Plus umstellen. Das X9 Schaltwerk kostet neu genauso viel wie SLX-Hebel + Schaltwerk.

Aktueller Stand des Umbaus:
- CCDB fliegt raus, Vivid Air kommt rein. Der CS ist mir zu teuer und beim Vivid Air kann ich vor langen Anstiegen einfach die Compression per Hand verstellen, so dass er nicht mehr wippt
- OneUp 42er und 16er sind schon verbaut
- 30er Narrow Wide von OneUp passt nicht ohne weiteres an die Truvativ-Kurbel. Truvativ hat Kettenblattschrauben mit Hülsen und M8.5mm. Das Kettenblatt braucht jedoch M8 Schrauben mit einer Länge von 8.5mm
- Die ADD Laufräder bleiben erstmal drin. Werde den nicht zum vernünftiges Preis los und dann fahre ich ihn halt so lange bis er nicht mehr geht
- Auf eine absenkbare Sattelstütze werde ich erstmal verzichten. Ich sehe da bei uns nicht die Notwendigkeit, denn es gibt keine Up- and Downtrails bei uns. Entweder bergauf oder bergab.
- Stattdessen habe ich eine Thomson Masterpiece günstig erstanden 
- Reifen werde ich diesmal Onza fahren. Im Sommer vorne Onza Ibex 45a, hinten Ibex 55a FRC. Im Frühjahr/Herbst werde ich vorne einen Greina ausprobieren

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen an euch:
- Fährt jemand Tubeless von euch mit der NoTubes-Milch? Wie sind die Erfahrungen? (Der ADD hat ja NoTubes Felgenbänder schon drin)
- Ich überlege ob ich eine Kettenführung brauche oder nicht. Habt ihr da leichte Empfehlungen?
- Wofür ist eigentlich am Oberrohr diese schwarze Abdeckung nahe des Steuerrohres (mit Schraube)?


----------



## der_erce (8. Januar 2015)

Der Schwarze Deckel hat zwei Funktionen: 

1) Wenn man den öffnet, kann man dort die Stealthzugführung einer Variosattelstütze herausholen.

2) Der Deckel ist das Werkzeug, mit dem man die Lagerkappen der Wippe öffnen kann. Allerdings ist die Quali nicht so toll und bei mir hat sich ein Pin schon verabschiedet, sodass ich mir vernünftiges Werkzeug kaufen musste!


----------



## Bike_Ride (8. Januar 2015)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt getestet. Short Cage passt mit 42er auf keinen Fall. Das oberste Ritzel vom Schaltwerk überschneidet sich bei maximaler Auslegung des Armes um 2mm mit dem 42er.



Schade! Aber vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## der_erce (8. Januar 2015)

So sieht das aus, wenns bricht    und das Park Tool kann ich als Ersatz ohne Weiteres empfehlen!




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1565887]
	
[/URL]


----------



## xrated (8. Januar 2015)

MasterAss schrieb:


> gleich komplett auf SLX Shadow Plus umstellen.



Das taugt nur wenn man den Käfig umbaut


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Januar 2015)

MasterAss schrieb:


> - Fährt jemand Tubeless von euch mit der NoTubes-Milch? Wie sind die Erfahrungen? (Der ADD hat ja NoTubes Felgenbänder schon drin)


Jawoll 
Hab meine 3 Bikes alle auf Tubeless umgebaut und hab es zu einem platten in 3 Jahren gebracht 
Bisher hats nur Vorteile: Geringeres Gewicht, geringerer Rollwiderstand und Reifenpannen gibts nimmer.



der_erce schrieb:


> So sieht das aus, wenns bricht    und das Park Tool kann ich als Ersatz ohne Weiteres empfehlen!


Der Klassiker!!! Nach fest kommt ab


----------



## MasterAss (9. Januar 2015)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Schade! Aber vielen Dank für die Antwort!


RUDER ZURÜCK! Ich hatte vergessen, die Anschlagsschraube rauszudrehen


----------



## xrated (12. Januar 2015)

Ist die obere Dämpferbefestigungsschraube bei euch auch aus Alu und die untere Stahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (13. Januar 2015)

umgekehrt. die obere konnte man als stahlversion bei canyon nachträglich erwerben.


----------



## Bike_Ride (13. Januar 2015)

MasterAss schrieb:


> RUDER ZURÜCK! Ich hatte vergessen, die Anschlagsschraube rauszudrehen
> Anhang anzeigen 349101 Anhang anzeigen 349102



Stark! Danke für die Info!


----------



## xrated (29. Januar 2015)

Obere Buchsen vom Dämpfer haben bei mir 22.15mm aber der Spalt am Rahmen hat eher um die 22.8mm. 
Hmm ob das jetzt so toll ist die Aufnahme so zuzubiegen.


----------



## Catweazle81 (29. Januar 2015)

@xrated Falsche Buchsen oder fehlen da evtl. Dichtungen? Biegen würd ich da auf keinen Fall etwas…

EDIT: Das Buchsenmaß beträgt doch bei allen Canyon 8x22,2 mm. Wie kommst Du auf 22,8mm?


----------



## xrated (29. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mit dem Messschieber nachgemessen und die obere Aufnahme hat bei mir 22.8mm (die untere 22,2mm).
Eine 0.7mm Beilagscheibe bekomme ich nicht ganz dazwischen aber 0.6mm würde vermutlich gehen.

Wenn man die Schraube anziehen würde dann zieht es natürlich die Aufnahme zusammen und man käme auf 22.2mm aber ich glaube nicht das das so optimal ist.


----------



## Catweazle81 (29. Januar 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ist da was faul!

EDIT: Wir redeten über mm, gedanklich war ich aber bei cm , also alles gut.


----------



## xrated (29. Januar 2015)

Ist nicht ungewöhnlich das oben/unten unterschiedlich ist, ist bei meinem anderen Rahmen auch so und schreibt Huber auch.


----------



## der_erce (30. Januar 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ist nicht ungewöhnlich das oben/unten unterschiedlich ist, ist bei meinem anderen Rahmen auch so und schreibt Huber auch.



Rein aus Neugier und weil die Diskussionen hier ganz schön extrem technisch sind: Wenn du es schon weisst, dass es nicht ungewöhnlich ist, warum dann die Fragerei?


----------



## xrated (30. Januar 2015)

Na mich würde interessieren was ihr für tatsächliche Werte habt.
An der Dämpferschraube reichen allerdings schon sehr geringe Werte das es die Aufnahme zusammendrückt. Ich sage jetzt mal so ca. 2Nm.
Canyon schreibt auch das alle Rahmen 22,2mm hätten.

Gibts bei der Saganzeige eigentlich eine Möglichkeit das die auch funktioniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (30. Januar 2015)

Meins is zusammengebaut, da wirds dir vermutlich nichts bringen da nachzumessen. Aber da ich beim Herrn Huber ebenso bestellt hatte und ich nichts nachgemessen habe, wird das schon passen.
Die Saganzeige ist ne Geschichte für sich allein. Kann sein, dass die Lagerspannung zu hoch ist. Das ist nicht ganz unwichtig für die Funktion des Monitors, wie einige hier im Forum bereits festgestellt hatten.


----------



## xrated (30. Januar 2015)

Muss man erst den Deckel mit den 2 Zapfen abschrauben oder die Inbusschraube in der Mitte?

Edit: OK, also Deckel zuerst. Die waren ganz schön fest verschraubt.


----------



## der_erce (31. Januar 2015)

Der Deckel mit den zwei Zapfen ist für die Lagervorspannung (zumindest sagen das viele hier) Auch ist z.b. die Position des Konus ausschlaggebend für den Lagersitz bzw. wie fest die Lager von vornherein "fixiert" werden. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum der SAG  Monitor z.b. sehr schwergängig sein kann. Wenn der Konus zu weit innen bzw. außen ist, entsteht viel zu großer Druck für die Raster des Monitors und das Ding bewegt sich kaum.
War bei mir so der Fall.


----------



## xrated (31. Januar 2015)

Hab eben den Rahmen zerlegt und ich glaube ich spinne! Beim *Hauptlager* am Tretlager sind mir beim abhebeln der Lagerdeckel die Innereien vom Schrägkugellager entgegen gekommen! Lediglich mit einem Messer habe ich die abgehebelt. Den äußeren Lagerring bekommt man da nie wieder raus. Wer kommt denn da auf die glorreiche Idee da Schrägkugellager zu verwenden? Noch dazu wo die Rückseite vollständig im Rahmen gekapselt ist. Man hat also keinerlei Möglichkeit von hinten dran zu kommen. Man müsste den Rahmen aufflexen! Mein Puls ist grad echt auf 200.

Verbaut sind 7902 VRD, was ja Original ist.

Das auf folgendem Bild ist nicht meiner (Strive) aber zeigt das Problem am Rockerarm:





Beim auspressen hätte der Innenring vom Lager keinerlei gegenhalt:





Bei einem herkömmlichen Rillenkugellager ist das nicht möglich:




Hätte man die Lager andersrum eingepresst (breite Abdichtung nach aussen), wäre das zwar nicht passiert. Dann kann das Lager aber axial keinen Druck von aussen aufnehmen weil dieser Lagertyp nur einseitig funktioniert.
Am Rockerarm genau das selbe Spiel.

Hier sieht man auch von jemand die Lager im Rockerarm die während dem auspressen kaputt gingen (wenigstens gingen die Aussenringe noch raus):





Schmale Seite nach aussen, so wie das Lager technisch ausgelegt wäre aber fatal beim auspressen:





Ich schätze mal ich bin bei weitem nicht der einzige mit dem Problem (betrifft auch andere Modelle) und mich wundert eigentlich das das noch so wenige entdeckt haben bisher.


----------



## mssc (31. Januar 2015)

Die Fotos von oben sind von mir, die Außenringe gehen aber auch noch raus, wenn das Lager schon auseinander ist. Muss man nur von der Rückseite der Wippe auspressen. Ich habs mit einer passenden Nuss rausbekommen (müsste auch bei meinen Fotos zu sehen sein).
Ist vielleicht etwas ärgerlich, aber auch kein großes Drama...


----------



## xrated (31. Januar 2015)

Bei der Wippe schon aber am Hauptlager ????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (31. Januar 2015)

Wolltest du die Lager tauschen? Bzw. geht da nicht eine Schraube zur Fixierung durch die Lager? Wenn sie eh schon kaputt sind, müsstest du sie ja vorsichtig von gegenüber ausschlagen können.


----------



## xrated (31. Januar 2015)

Da kommt man absolut nicht dran weil der Rahmen geschlossen ist zwischen den beiden Lagern. Durch den Rahmen geht zwischen den Lagern ein Tunnel der enger ist als die Lager. Keine Chance! Und der Aussenring steht am Rand nicht mal 1mm über der dem Lagersitz am Rahmen.
Wenn der Aussenring verschlissen ist, bekommt man den nicht mehr aus dem Rahmen.


----------



## der_erce (1. Februar 2015)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre mit Vorsicht und einem Dremel das restliche Lagermaterial so zu schwächen, dass man es herausholen kann. Klingt vielleicht einfacher als es ist, aber ws anderes fällt mir spontan nicht dazu ein.


----------



## xrated (1. Februar 2015)

Ja das könnte mit viel Zeit und Geduld gehen wenn man nicht abrutscht. Mich würde ja mal interessieren was Canyon dazu sagt. Meine Lager funktionieren an sich noch und müssten das auch noch wenn man die Kugeln wieder reinsteckt aber das Problem wird uns alle irgendwann einholen wenn die Lager eingelaufen sind. Kann doch nicht angehen das man in der Preisklasse so einen Einwegrahmen macht.

Edit: Falls der eine oder andere immer noch nicht durchblickt um was es geht habe ich noch eine laienhafte Zeichnung angefügt (rot=Lager, grün=Abdeckung auf Lager)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2015)

Den Aussenring der Lager bekommt man ganz easy mit nem Innenlagerabzieher raus. Hab ich an meinem Alpinist und am Flashzone schon gemacht

Hier gibts die Dinger bei ebay:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grundloch-Innen-Abzieher-Satz-Set-Werkzeug-Kugel-Lager-Buchsen-Innenlager-/151561274073?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2349c182d9


----------



## xrated (2. Februar 2015)

Hast du den an der Lagerlaufbahn oder unten am Rand angesetzt?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Hast du den an der Lagerlaufbahn oder unten am Rand angesetzt?



In der Lagerlaufbahn. Unter den Rand kommste glaub ich gar nit weil die Lager doch innen anliegen.


----------



## xrated (2. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön.

Auf einer Seite hatte ich einen anderen Deckel, so wie hier einen:




Schon mal an einem FRX gesehen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2015)

Welchen Deckel meinst du?


----------



## xrated (2. Februar 2015)

Wo man die Vorspannung einstellt mit den 2 Zapfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (3. Februar 2015)

Hi FRX Gemeinde. Da ich den Fuhrpark nun etwas verkleinern will kommt mein FRX unter den Hammer. ich habe das 2012er Dropzone in Grün/ Gr S in super zustand mit vielen Upgrades (Saint Bremse, Schaltung, Schwarze e13 KeFü, Deity Lenker, 40mm Dartmoor Vorbau, TitanFedern (350+400) für ccdb sowie austauschfedern für die Fox Van, leichtere Sattelstange, Huberbuchsen, Hope kettenblatt (32er+e13 36er) Titanschrauben wo es geht) Das bike hat immer viel spass gemacht, wurde aber letztendlich einfach zu wenig bewegt und steht nun seid einer weile in der garage da ich doch viel öfter mit dem Enduro unterwegs bin und mir das einfach mehr spass macht als park besuche... Hat ein paar Kratzer aber keine schweren stürze hinter sich. Kein Knacken. Lager sind alle neu abgeschmiert und auch sonst ist alles in bester ordnung... Also falls jemand ein kleines parkbike für den nachwuchs oder die freundin oder sich selbst bei entsprechender gr. sucht, ich bin 169 und mir hat es immer prima gepasst. schön verspielt. ich will dafür noch 2000€ haben. Ist sicherlich mehr wert, wills aber loswerden, und habe gerade ein Canyon gewonnen und bin daher nicht gierig. Wenn sich hier keiner meldet, dann kommts in den Bikemarkt... wollte aber erstmal hier fragen. dazu gibts noch ein set Baron 2.5 in prima zustand und ein good as new set Kaiser 2.5


----------



## Haukejunior (3. Februar 2015)

Was für eins hast denn gewonnen?


----------



## luxaltera (3. Februar 2015)

Ein strive al


----------



## Haukejunior (4. Februar 2015)

Glückspilz


----------



## luxaltera (5. Februar 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Glückspilz


thx! ist jetzt aufm Bikemarkt...


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Februar 2015)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn  Und viel Erfolg beim Verkauf


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Februar 2015)

Brauch jemand?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/538921-cane-creek-double-barrel-air-240x76-wie-neu


----------



## Haukejunior (6. Februar 2015)

Besteht ein Tauschinteresse gegen einen CCDB mit Titan Coil?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Februar 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Besteht ein Tauschinteresse gegen einen CCDB mit Titan Coil?


Nee sorry, den Coil hab ich selbst auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (7. Februar 2015)

Kein Ding


----------



## MasterAss (9. Februar 2015)

So, der erste Aufbau ist fertig. Nur noch die Decals von den Laufrädern entfernen...


----------



## Rider_888 (9. Februar 2015)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin gerade am Lagerwechseln und habe folgendes Problem;
Wippe-müssten ja Schrägkugellager drin sein oder doch nicht? 
Laut canyon Explosionszeichnung sind es 7902VRD/6802V 2rs (mit der bezeichnung kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen)

Welche Lager verwendet Ihr und wo bestellt Ihr die? Müssen es SKF sein oder reichen die IBU? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## der_erce (9. Februar 2015)

Rider_888 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich bin gerade am Lagerwechseln und habe folgendes Problem;
> Wippe-müssten ja Schrägkugellager drin sein oder doch nicht?
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frx-geometrie-tuning.598831/


----------



## Barney_1 (16. Februar 2015)

Von der gestrigen Tour bei schönstem Wetter...


----------



## xrated (21. Februar 2015)

Für wieviel ist der Rahmen hinten eigentlich zugelassen bei der Bremsscheibe? Offiziell gibts ja eigentlich keinen 180 auf 203mm Adapter aber das ist kein Hindernis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (21. Februar 2015)

Laut Teileliste FRX 2013 gibt es einen Adapter für 200 mm Scheibe hinten.
Artikel:
A1029234

No. 47

passt aber nur für die Elixir.
für alles andere musst du basteln...

Barney_1


----------



## xrated (21. Februar 2015)

Einfach 180er Adapter drauf mit Beilagscheibe. Aber ist halt die Frage obs Sinn macht hinten zu vergrößern. Fands mit Zee 203/SLX 180 bis jetzt eigentlich ganz ausgeglichen aber hatte trotzdem manchmal den Eindruck das die Bedienkräfte zu hoch waren. Oder sind die Superstar Sinter so mies?

Und Standardmäßig kommt das FRX ja mit 170er Kurbel, ist das mit 175 überhaupt noch gescheit fahrbar mit 203mm?


----------



## MasterAss (23. Februar 2015)

Ich habe den Formula-Adapter genommen. Das Torque hat hinten eine 7" PM Aufnahme.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-alle-Modelle-p23922/
Adapter HR 7" Postmount 203 mm: FD40154-10

Passt perfekt!


----------



## whurr (24. Februar 2015)

Hi Zusammen, kennt einer von Euch das Thema Spiel am Track Flip?

Ich dachte erst ein Hinterbaulager wäre kaputt, da ich leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau bemerke.
Das Ganze läßt sich aber bis zum Track Flip verfolgen.
Ausgebaut, angeguckt (keine Verformungen/Veränderungen sichtbar) ... gefettet und mit 12 Nm eingebaut ... jetzt schmatzt es ganz leicht beim minimalen Klacken des Hinterbaus ... passt also gut zusammen.

Dann muß das aber schon von Anfang an so gewesen sein


----------



## Barney_1 (24. Februar 2015)

Hast du mal das Buchsenmaß des Dämpfers gemessen ?
Wenn die leichtes Übermaß haben dann lässt sich der Trackflip nicht komplett in seinen Sitz in der Wippe ziehen da die Dämpferbuchsen bzw. deren Übermaß den Trackflip auseinanderdrücken. Ein paar Zehntel reichen schon das man das Spiel bemerkt.
Barney_1


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Februar 2015)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, kennt einer von Euch das Thema Spiel am Track Flip?
> 
> Ich dachte erst ein Hinterbaulager wäre kaputt, da ich leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau bemerke.
> Das Ganze läßt sich aber bis zum Track Flip verfolgen.
> ...


Der Trackflip sitzt nit korrekt im Rockerarm. Schraube kurz lösen, aufs Bike setzen und ein,-zweimal einfedern, im sitzen wieder auf Drehmoment anziehen.
Sollte dann wieder einwandfrei funktionieren.


----------



## whurr (25. Februar 2015)

Moin, danke Euch!


schbiker schrieb:


> Der Trackflip sitzt nit korrekt im Rockerarm. Schraube kurz lösen, aufs Bike setzen und ein,-zweimal einfedern, im sitzen wieder auf Drehmoment anziehen.
> Sollte dann wieder einwandfrei funktionieren.


Gute Idee und schnell umgesetzt.
Gestern abend versucht. Bringt leider keine Besserung.
Schließt aus, dass er ungünstig sitzt.


Barney_1 schrieb:


> Hast du mal das Buchsenmaß des Dämpfers gemessen ?
> Wenn die leichtes Übermaß haben dann lässt sich der Trackflip nicht komplett in seinen Sitz in der Wippe ziehen da die Dämpferbuchsen bzw. deren Übermaß den Trackflip auseinanderdrücken. Ein paar Zehntel reichen schon das man das Spiel bemerkt.
> Barney_1


Absolut logisch und gleich gemessen.
Beide haben 22.2. Eine Vergleichsmessung an anderen Buchsen kommt auf den gleichen Wert.

Heißt wohl, dass entweder der/die Track Flip/s Übermaß haben oder der Rockerarm Untermaß 

Noch wer eine Idee was ich versuchen könnte?
Hat eventuell jemand exakte Maße des Trackflips?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Februar 2015)

whurr schrieb:


> Moin, danke Euch!
> 
> Gute Idee und schnell umgesetzt.
> Gestern abend versucht. Bringt leider keine Besserung.
> ...


Haste die Gleitlager mal gecheckt?


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Einfach 180er Adapter drauf mit Beilagscheibe. Aber ist halt die Frage obs Sinn macht hinten zu vergrößern. Fands mit Zee 203/SLX 180 bis jetzt eigentlich ganz ausgeglichen aber hatte trotzdem manchmal den Eindruck das die Bedienkräfte zu hoch waren. Oder sind die Superstar Sinter so mies?
> 
> Und Standardmäßig kommt das FRX ja mit 170er Kurbel, ist das mit 175 überhaupt noch gescheit fahrbar mit 203mm?




Den Formula Adapter hab ich auch genommen. Bei den Bremsen bin ich nach meiner ersten Saalbach-X-Line Begegnung kompromisslos geworden. Die Code/Elixir in 200mm hab ich gegen Saint in 203 getauscht. Mit dem Formula Adapter musste noch eine 1mm dicke Scheibe mit untergelegt werden. Und ich möchte nichts anderes mehr fahren!


----------



## hepp (25. Februar 2015)

Meine Track Flips hatten auch Übermaß und der Hinterbau hat geklappert. Laut eines Mitarbeiters von Canyon kann das wohl mal vorkommen. Vorsichtiges ziehen über Schleifpapier hat Abhilfe geschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (25. Februar 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Den Formula Adapter hab ich auch genommen. Bei den Bremsen bin ich nach meiner ersten Saalbach-X-Line Begegnung kompromisslos geworden. Die Code/Elixir in 200mm hab ich gegen Saint in 203 getauscht. Mit dem Formula Adapter musste noch eine 1mm dicke Scheibe mit untergelegt werden. Und ich möchte nichts anderes mehr fahren!



Ist das dann nicht unausgeglichen mit vorne und hinten 203mm Scheiben? Ich habe ja vorn Zee und hinten SLX, fand das mit 203/180 perfekt ausgeglichen aber wie du schon sagst, bei der X-Line hätte ich mir noch mehr Bremsleistung gewünscht bei beiden.


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2015)

Naja, was heisst ausgeglichen. Du bremst ja eh nie mit gleicher Dosierung an beiden Hebeln. Vorne wesentlich dosierter und hinten doch deutlich härter. Da machen die paar Millimeter sicher etwas Kraftersparnis/Effizienz aus. Auch außerhalb der X-Line komme ich in der Kombo super zurecht.


----------



## whurr (26. Februar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Haste die Gleitlager mal gecheckt?


Jo, das war das, was ich mit Buchsenmaß von 22.2 meinte.


----------



## whurr (26. Februar 2015)

hepp schrieb:


> Meine Track Flips hatten auch Übermaß und der Hinterbau hat geklappert. Laut eines Mitarbeiters von Canyon kann das wohl mal vorkommen. Vorsichtiges ziehen über Schleifpapier hat Abhilfe geschaffen.


Ah, na das hört sich ja sehr passend an.
Wieviel hast Du denn abgeschliffen? Vermutlich beide, oder?
Hast Du eventuell vorher und nachher gemessen?


----------



## hepp (26. Februar 2015)

whurr schrieb:


> Ah, na das hört sich ja sehr passend an.
> Wieviel hast Du denn abgeschliffen? Vermutlich beide, oder?
> Hast Du eventuell vorher und nachher gemessen?



Vorher betrug bei mir der Abstand zwischen den flips definitiv weniger als 22,2 Ich kann aber nicht mehr sagen wieviel es genau war, vielleicht ein - zwei  Zehntel?. Ich habe beide abgeschliffen, damit der Dämpfer anschließend nicht schief sitzt und mit dem Meßschieber kontrolliert, ob sie gleich dick sind. Ich hatte Angst zuviel abzunehmen, also habe ich schrittweise immer ein wenig geschliffen, dann wieder eingebaut und kontrolliert ob die Dinger sich noch bewegen, solange bis endlich Ruhe war.


----------



## whurr (26. Februar 2015)

@hepp, danke!

Hat Canyon eigentlich erklärt ob das ein Übermaß der Track Flips oder Untermaß des Rockers ist?
Wenn das der Track Flip ist, hätte sie ja auch einen neuen Satz schicken können.
Nicht jeder Biker wird in der Lage sein die Dinger vernüftig abzuschleifen und wenn zuviel ab ist dürfte das dem Rocker und den Lagern nicht gut gefallen.


----------



## Barney_1 (27. Februar 2015)

Ist es nicht eventuell sinnvoller sich bei z.B. Huber 2/10el schmalere Buchsen machen zu lassen ? Die kosten nicht die Welt und man muss nicht an den Trackflips rumschleifen.
Ich würde höchstwahrscheinlich diesen Weg gehen.
Schleifen würde ich auf jeden Fall nicht, dann schon eher Originalersatz von Canyon.
Kann natürlich sein das die die Teile vorher sehen wollen bevor sie dir neue für lulu schicken.
Barney_1


----------



## der_erce (27. Februar 2015)

Im dümmsten FAll wollen sie das ganze Rad bzw. den Rahmen haben. Da wird es nicht reichen ausschliesslich den Trackflip einzuschicken. Modifizierte Buchsen wären sicher auch von Vorteil! Nondestruktive Mods sind okay, aber was abzuschleifen muss nicht sein. Wenn das Bike dann irgendwann mal den Besitzer wechselt, wird sowas gern immer unter den Tisch gekehrt.


----------



## hepp (27. Februar 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Im dümmsten FAll wollen sie das ganze Rad bzw. den Rahmen haben. Da wird es nicht reichen ausschliesslich den Trackflip einzuschicken.



Genau das war der Punkt. Die wollten zumindest den Rahmen und den hatte ich gerade aufgebaut und wollte ihn unter keinen Umständen für ein paar Wochen abgeben. Der Rat, die flips vorsichtig über Schleifpapier abzuziehen kam übrigens von Canyon. Die flips sind ein Gußteil und scheinbar weichen die schonmal vom Soll ab. Ich kann Eure Bedenken nicht so ganz nachvollzeihen, wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht, kann man da so schnell nichts falsch machen. Natürlich kein Schleifpapier mit einer 60er Körnung nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (27. Februar 2015)

Wenn der "Tip" von Canyon selbst kam, gibts da wenig zu diskutieren.


----------



## hepp (27. Februar 2015)

So war es, nachdem ich mein Problem geschildert hatte und nicht damit einverstanden war, den Rahmen einzuschicken, hat mich ein Mitarbeiter aus der Werkstatt/Technik zurück gerufen und mir erklärt was ich machen könnte.


----------



## whurr (1. März 2015)

Das mit dem Einschicken hatte ich auch gleich vermutet und darum nicht mal drüber nachgedacht bei Canyon anzufragen.
Das schöne an diesem "Workaround" ist ja, dass nicht wirklich was schief gehen kann ... selbst wenn man kompletten Mist baut.
Track Flips als Ersatzteil bestellt und schon ist alles wieder wie vorher (oder passt sogar)


----------



## Rider_888 (1. März 2015)

Habe mal mein Frx für 2015 aufbereitet. Was meint ihr? Gruß

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1788995?in=set

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1789008?in=set


----------



## whurr (2. März 2015)

Fleißig den Aceton Lappen geschwungen ;-)
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## der_erce (2. März 2015)

Joa...ziemlich clean. Bisl zu clean für meinen Geschmack. Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider_888 (2. März 2015)

clean ist geil  Paar Decals kommen noch drauf aber nichts wildes. Sollte dezent bleiben


----------



## Haukejunior (3. März 2015)

Wo haste denn die schwarzen Rockerarme her die sehen gut aus.


----------



## xrated (5. März 2015)

Hat schon mal wer Boxxer Decals aus der Bucht probiert?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (6. März 2015)

Ist das BAA0006K das richtige Lager für unten beim 2013er FRX? Gibts das auch beim Normteilehändler?


Gerade eben die Lagerschale rausgedroschen. Zwar steht die Bezeichnung mikroskopisch klein drauf, aber ich denke dass es AAA0006K ist.

Gibts Unterschiede oder ists egal?


----------



## Rider_888 (8. März 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Wo haste denn die schwarzen Rockerarme her die sehen gut aus.



schwarz gepulvert sowie den Rahmen auch


----------



## MasterAss (9. März 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Den Formula Adapter hab ich auch genommen. Bei den Bremsen bin ich nach meiner ersten Saalbach-X-Line Begegnung kompromisslos geworden. Die Code/Elixir in 200mm hab ich gegen Saint in 203 getauscht. Mit dem Formula Adapter musste noch eine 1mm dicke Scheibe mit untergelegt werden. Und ich möchte nichts anderes mehr fahren!



Warum hast du noch eine 1mm Scheibe drunter gelegt? Der Torque-Rahmen hat 7" = 185mm. Der Adapter von Formula ist 7" auf 203mm. Die Saint hat 203mm. Also brauchst du eigentlich keine Distanzscheiben mehr.

https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...ies_id=7&supportcenter_articles_id=198&page=1


----------



## der_erce (9. März 2015)

Aus irgendeinem Grund schon. Zum Spass hab ich die nicht hin. Es hat hörbar geklappert/gerattert.


----------



## MasterAss (9. März 2015)

Ich habe gestern meinen Hobel das erste mal ausgefahren. Junge, Junge ist das ein Unterschied zum Pitch.
Bergauf ist alles außer Alpenanstiege machbar mit ein bisschen Schmalz in den Beinen. Bei uns im Deister und im Harz sehe ich keine Probleme. Das Bike wiegt 16kg fahrfertig. Den Vivid Air kann man durch eindrehen der LowSpeed-Druckstufen gut das Wippen minimieren. 30er KB auf 42er Ritzel geht auch gut. Ich fand es vorher mit einem 26er KB deutlich angenehmer, aber die gibt es nicht für den Lochkreis. Wenn es megasteil wird, bockt die Front ein bisschen auf. Für die Alpen bräuchte man mit der VAN also einen Zurrgurt.

Aber bergab, meine Fresse, dass Teil geht ab 
Liegt richtig gut in der Luft, nimmt alles mit. Dämpfer und Gabel müssen noch feingetuned werden.


----------



## der_erce (9. März 2015)

Der VAN wenn mal richtig eingestellt ist wirst du wahre Freude damit haben. Ich selbst fahr zwar die Boxxer Variante und keine "Touren" in dem Sinn, aber nen Freund hat ein ähnliches Setup wie du und bei unseren Sessions, gerade wenn wir in Saalbach etc. waren, hat er richtig Kette geben können und das Bike hat nur noch geschmatzt .

Dämpfer empfehle ich als Startpunkt die Standardsettings aus dem Manual. Ein Tip eines YT-Mitarbeiters war, dass die FRX gerne mehr Zugstufe haben wollen. Das hab ich auch bei vielen Tables gemerkt. Das Heck schnalzt recht schnell zurück und wenn man die Zugstufe mit ein paar Klicks/Umdrehungen noch zusätzlich zum Manual zudreht, wird das richtig genial.


----------



## whurr (10. März 2015)

hepp schrieb:


> Genau das war der Punkt. Die wollten zumindest den Rahmen und den hatte ich gerade aufgebaut und wollte ihn unter keinen Umständen für ein paar Wochen abgeben. Der Rat, die flips vorsichtig über Schleifpapier abzuziehen kam übrigens von Canyon. Die flips sind ein Gußteil und scheinbar weichen die schonmal vom Soll ab. Ich kann Eure Bedenken nicht so ganz nachvollzeihen, wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht, kann man da so schnell nichts falsch machen. Natürlich kein Schleifpapier mit einer 60er Körnung nehmen.


Hi Zusammen, wollte nur kurz Feedback geben.
Das Abschleifen gerade soweit, dass das schwarze Eloxal auf der inneren Fläche der Track Flips komplett weg war, hat gereicht.
Das Spiel im Hinterbau ist weg.
Hat mit Schleifpapier in 160er Körnung samt mehrfachem Ein/Ausbau zum Überprüfen keine Stunde gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (10. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen, was Nr43 der Explosionszeichnung ( der originale Kettenstrebenschutz)kkostet ? Möchte nicht deshalb nochmal 15min Wartrschleife aushalten, so toll ist deren Musik nicht


----------



## der_erce (10. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung aber mach nen alten Schlauch ran. Das hilft besser als das depperte Teil.


----------



## HansDampf89 (10. März 2015)

Verdammt...und ich dachte da passt nur das originalteil. Was für nen Sc! hlauch kann ich da nehmen?  Feuerwehrschlauch? Gartenschlauch?  

Mal im ernst, das weis ich auch. Aber ein schlauch sieht halt kacke aus


----------



## der_erce (10. März 2015)

Ich meins nur gut. Wenn du unbedingt willst, dass deine Kettenstrebe so aussieht, BITTE aber komm mir nicht mit so einer depperten Ironie!


----------



## Barney_1 (10. März 2015)

Lenkerband vom Rennrad geht auch ganz gut. Schön stramm drumgewickelt und zum Schluss Klebeband oder Kabelbinder drum.
So mach ich es immer.
Barney_1


----------



## MasterAss (10. März 2015)

Ich habe das hier mal ausprobiert:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/MarshGuard/Slapper-Tape-Kettenstrebenschutz-p40724/ 

Topzeug! Super stabil und lässt sich gut verarbeiten.
Low Cost kann man auch einen alten Fahrradschlauch nehmen.

Ansonsten, beschwer dich nicht und ruf die Hotline an, wenn es dir so wichtig ist, dass Originalteil!


----------



## HansDampf89 (10. März 2015)

Ich habe mich nicht beschwert. Ich habe nunmal gefragt ob jemand den Preis für dieses Teil kennt und nicht nach diversen Alternativen, die kenne ich ja auch alle. Der originale Schutz ist eben optisch ansprechender (zumindest nach meinem Geschmack )


----------



## whurr (10. März 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen, was Nr43 der Explosionszeichnung ( der originale Kettenstrebenschutz)kkostet ? Möchte nicht deshalb nochmal 15min Wartrschleife aushalten, so toll ist deren Musik nicht


Mich hatte vor einiger Zeit das Gleiche interessiert und ich habe folgende Antwort bekommen:
Kettenstrebenschutz (rear stay protection set) A1029881 EUR 16,95
Gibt es also nur im Set für oben und unten.

In der Warteschleife hängen mußt Du übrigens nicht ... die haben sowas Neumodisches wie Email


----------



## der_erce (11. März 2015)

Willst du dein Bike verschönern oder schützen? Der "Schutz" ist fürn Selbigen. Wenn du dir Zeit nimmst kannst du einen Schlauch auch der Länge nach mit einer Umwicklung aufziehen (nicht wie die Meisten mit gefühlten 100 Umwicklungen). Aber wie ich schon sagte. Wenn dir Optik wichtiger ist als Funktion bist du mit dem Canyon Produkt gut bedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (11. März 2015)

Schrumpfschlauch OHNE Innenkleber, z. B. von HellermannTyton:
HU47 – dickwandig ohne Innenkleber, Artikelnummer: 321-10510
MU47 – mittelwandig ohne Innenkleber, Artikelnummer: 323-10500


----------



## der_erce (11. März 2015)

Schrumpflschauch find ich auch nicht blöd, musst aber den Hinterbau zerlegen. Der Aufwand ist da schon etwas größer. Wenn man allerdings seine jährliche Winterwartung macht kann man sowas natürlich gleich mitmachen. Gute Idee.


----------



## hepp (11. März 2015)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, wollte nur kurz Feedback geben.
> Das Abschleifen gerade soweit, dass das schwarze Eloxal auf der inneren Fläche der Track Flips komplett weg war, hat gereicht.
> Das Spiel im Hinterbau ist weg.
> Hat mit Schleifpapier in 160er Körnung samt mehrfachem Ein/Ausbau zum Überprüfen keine Stunde gedauert.


----------



## Rider_888 (16. März 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen, was Nr43 der Explosionszeichnung ( der originale Kettenstrebenschutz)kkostet ? Möchte nicht deshalb nochmal 15min Wartrschleife aushalten, so toll ist deren Musik nicht



weniger als 20€ und doppelklebeband ist auch schon vorhanden. Ich empfehle dir email Kontakt


----------



## xrated (17. März 2015)

Hendrik1988 schrieb:


> Ist das BAA0006K das richtige Lager für unten beim 2013er FRX? Gibts das auch beim Normteilehändler?
> 
> 
> Gerade eben die Lagerschale rausgedroschen. Zwar steht die Bezeichnung mikroskopisch klein drauf, aber ich denke dass es AAA0006K ist.
> ...



Hats gepasst? 52/40 hab ich gemessen. Bei mir dreht der Lenker auch sehr schlecht wenn man es festzieht. Wie presst man die eigentlich ein, mit dem alten Lager als Abstützung? Ist das Lager arg fest drin?


----------



## xrated (18. März 2015)

Ist da irgendwas falsch montiert?






Das ist die einzige Position die gehen würde ohne das die Kettenstrebe den Käfig berührt beim einfedern. 2.5mm Spacer sind schon unter der Kettenführung. 36er KB würde überhaupt nicht gehen und muss auch ganz ans Ende drehen wie auf dem Foto. Stimmen die Winkel vom ISCG Adapter nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (18. März 2015)

Da muß doch ein ISCG Adapter noch ran oder ist der schon dort? Edit: Ich sehs....hmm...


----------



## xrated (18. März 2015)

Ist drunter


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2015)

Welche Kettenführung ist das genau? Bei mir ist die LS1 (original) verbaut. Allerdings nicht ISCG sondern Tretlager.


Edit (Wieso find ich immer die Infos nachdem ich gepostet hab  ) 

Kann sein, dass die XCX einfach für schmälere Hinterbauten gedacht ist?


----------



## xrated (18. März 2015)

Sieht eigentlich nicht unnormal aus der Käfig.

Je nachdem wie man es verdreht, steht es mehr oder weniger an.

Gibt wohl nicht ohne Grund 83er Innenlager.


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2015)

Also wenn ein 36er Kettenblatt nicht passt, dann stimmt eh was nicht. Bei den 2012ern weiss ich es, dass alle ein 36er drauf hatten. Tretlagerbreite ist bis 2013 73mm. Ich kanns mir nur so erklären, dass die Führung nicht passt oder nicht hoch genugh ist. Im letzten Bild hätt ich fast gesagt, dass der Käfig (noch) nen Tick zu tief sitzt. Aber bei der Perspektive ist das schwer zu sagen.


----------



## xrated (18. März 2015)

Wenn ich die Führung auf 36 stelle wäre es sogar noch schlimmer als mit einem 32er.
Halt blöd wenn das Rad nicht fertig ist aber ich muss erstmal das untere Lager vom Steuersatz wechseln wobei ich auch noch nicht weiß wie ich das reinbekomme ohne es über den Innenring einzupressen.


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2015)

Kommst an ne andere Führung (idealerweise ne LS1) mal ran zum probieren? Die Lager selbst sind doch lose  ? Oder meinst du die Lagerschalen?


----------



## xrated (18. März 2015)

Hätte schon fast wieder gekotzt als mir der Innenring beim ausschlagen entgegen gekommen ist aber der verbleibende Aussenring ging zum Glück auch noch relativ einfach raus. Auf dem Bild sieht man das Spielzeuglager, in einem Steuersatz hat sowas eigentlich nichts verloren. Solche Einkerbungen habe ich an einem Innenring auch noch nie gesehen von den Kugeln.


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2015)

Also ich weiß nicht...aber ich könnte schwören dass mein Lager lose drin liegt.


----------



## xrated (18. März 2015)

Bei den meisten Rahmen mit IS liegts nur lose drin aber beim FRX ists eingepresst. Es ist ca. 0.2mm enger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (18. März 2015)

Naja...ich hab nen FRX. Ich seh die Tage mal nach. Heute schaff ich das nicht mehr.


----------



## xrated (18. März 2015)

Und ich hab ein FRX und hab nachgemessen 
Vielleicht hat dein Vorbesitzer da schon am Rahmen nachgeschliffen?
Mit einer 36er Nuss kann man es zwar einpressen aber es würde voll der Innenring belastet oder direkt auf die Kugeln nebst Abdichtung gedrückt wie das Foto zeigt. Da habe Innen und Aussenring einfach lose draufgelegt.


----------



## mest1 (18. März 2015)

Hi,
also bei mir ist er auch eingepresst, hab ihn getauscht weil er so hakelig lief und aber nach dem einpressen war es immer noch so. Jetzt glaube ich das es zu eng ist und zu viel Druck auf das Lager ausgeübt wird.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## xrated (18. März 2015)

Wie hast du denn eingepresst? Wenn man das über den Innenring macht, kann das alleine schon das Lager beschädigen.

Zu engen Sitz hatte ich mal bei einer Novatec, da war das Lager aber schon wirklich extrem fest drin. So mal eben mit Schraubendreher rauskloppen war da nicht.

Das ist wirklich verdammt schwer zu messen aber mein Messschieber meint das es innen ca. 0.05-0.15mm weniger hat. Teilweise etwas ungenau gefräst, vielleicht ist ja der Verzug das Problem.


----------



## mest1 (18. März 2015)

Ich glaub ich war auch ein wenig unachtsam beim einpressen, könnte auch daran liegen.
Ich hab ein flaches Stück Holz drauf gelegt und mit einem Gummihammer vorsichtig rein geklopft


----------



## Rider_888 (18. März 2015)

@xrated wie hast du das jetzt mit deiner Kefü gelöst. Habe vor kurzem mein Frx komplett zerlegt, gepulvert und beim zusammenbau auch bemerkt, dass mein Kefig beim einfedern mit der Kettenstrebe kollidiert  Habe die original Ls1 Kefü als spacer waren scheiben dabei ungefär 2-3mm die auch so verbaut habe. Verstehe jetzt nicht warum oder was ich vergessen habe andere Abstandsscheiben sind nicht vorhanden also müssen es die gewesen sein. Kann vllt mal jemand paar detailierte Bilder von der kefü hochladen Ls1 am liebsten so, dass ich es mir mal anschauen find leider keine Bilder im web. Gruß


----------



## xrated (18. März 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich war auch ein wenig unachtsam beim einpressen, könnte auch daran liegen.
> Ich hab ein flaches Stück Holz drauf gelegt und mit einem Gummihammer vorsichtig rein geklopft



Muss aber noch ein gutes Stück tiefer das Lager, dass ist ja grad das blöde.

@Rider_888 
ich habs noch nicht aufgebaut


----------



## mest1 (18. März 2015)

@xrated 
Stimmt ja, ach wie habe ich das nochmal gemacht ? 
Ich muss mal überlegen uns sag dann bescheid, das Alter macht sich langsam bemerkbar


----------



## xrated (18. März 2015)

Habe im Keller ein altes rundes Gehäuse gefunden was mal eine Fahrradlampe werden sollte. Werde ich das mal probieren ob das stabil genug ist.
Vielleicht würde auch gehen Unterlegscheibe DIN125 M27 28x50x4mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (19. März 2015)

AAA0006K Original verbaut
BAA0006K Schreibfehler
HD1404K müsste auch passen
BAA0695K hat 45x45 statt 36x34


----------



## Barney_1 (25. März 2015)

Tach zusammen,
ich überlege mir für den Parkeinsatz einen Coildämpfer für das Torque FRX 2013 zu besorgen und bin mir nicht sicher, oder besser gesagt ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung, was ich da nehmen soll.
Eigentlich tendiere ich zum Vivid Coil R2C.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage welchen Tune ich für das FRX brauche.
Der Plan ist den Dämpfer nur im Park mit Trackflip auf 203 mm zu fahren.
Für Freeridetouren würde ich weiter den CCDBA CS fahren.
Fahrfertig bringe ich so ca. 93 kg auf die Waage.
Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte damit ich nicht einen Dämpfer kaufe der nicht richtig passt.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## der_erce (25. März 2015)

Ich hab mir nen M Tune geholt. Fahr eigentlich ausschließlich 203 (hi/lo) und bin zufrieden. Bei 203 und 76mm Hub hast ne Ratio von 2.6. Laut alter Tabelle liegt man da bei nem M Tune.


----------



## Barney_1 (26. März 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
Ich hatte mir auch gedacht das M/M am besten passen würde.
Werde mich dann wohl mal auf die Suche machen.
Barney_1


----------



## xrated (31. März 2015)

Das untere Steuersatzlager habe ich jetzt eingepresst. Und zwar Anfangs über Innen und Aussenring solange bis es bündig im Rahmen saß. Die letzten mm dann mit dem alten Aussenring des Lagers den ich aussen 0,05mm abgeschliffen habe, damit er nicht eingepresst wird.
Besonders schwer ging das einpressen nicht aber mir kommt vor als ob das Lager teilweise hakt. Wenn das schwer reingegangen wäre hätte ich wohl Probleme gehabt das gerade einzupressen, dass ist immer ein Kampf bei den großen Dingern.
Naja mal sehen wie lange es gut geht.


----------



## xrated (10. April 2015)

Ich habe das Rad jetzt mit einem Vivid R2C Coil aufgebaut und beim ein und ausfedern gibt es merkwürdige Klopfgeräusche 
Das ist doch nicht normal oder?
Und ist eine 300er Feder wirklich derart weich bei 74kg ? Wie misst man überhaupt den Sag mit Coil und wenn die Anzeige nicht geht?
In der Boxxer ist eine gelbe Feder, die ist um einiges härter. Die bekomme ich im Stand grade mal soweit eingefedert das das B von dem Box Schriftzug verschwindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (15. April 2015)

Also ich hab auch den R2C und da klopft nichts. Kommt das Geräusch vom Dämpfer oder vom Rahmen/Anlenkung? Wenn die Anzeige nicht geht, evtl mal nen Kabelbinder an die Kolbenstange anbringen und versuchen zu messen. Eventuell mit nem dünnen Stück Draht , wo du ne Längenmarkierung drauf machst.
Meine R2C2 hat ne Rote drin und die ist auch sehr hart. Erstaunlicherweise ist die rote Feder eines Freundes deutlich weicher gewesen. Entweder hat man Materialien geändert oder die Federn brauchen eine gewisse Einarbeitungszeit. (er hatte eine Team von 2010 ich eine R2C2 von 2012). Kompression hast komplett offen?


----------



## xrated (15. April 2015)

Ja an der Gabel ist alles offen, wobei ich es aber noch nicht gefahren bin! Mir kam es nur in Vergleich zu hinten etwas hart vor, da hab ich ne 300er Feder und der Dämpfer wird 20mm kürzer wenn man drauf sitzt, dass sollte ja eigentlich passen.
Die gelbe Feder ist auch nicht neu aber mir kam eine andere gelbe in der Domain auch schon relativ hart vor.
Den Dämpfer werd ich demnächst mal öffnen, angeblich sollen die Dichtungen neu sein aber die Kolbenstange war nach paar mal testen schon etwas zu ölig fand ich.
Und das Klopfgeräusch am Dämpfer ist auch nur wenn die Dämpfung fast ganz zu ist.


----------



## der_erce (15. April 2015)

Seh ich das richtig? Hast du da ne 11fach Kassette drauf?


----------



## xrated (15. April 2015)

Nee Mirfe 42er + XT. Wobei ich noch nicht sicher bin den Hobel überhaupt bergauf fahren zu wollen


----------



## vopsi (15. April 2015)

wenn ich mir das schaltwerk so anschaue, ist da überhaupt noch etwas spannung drauf? ist das ein 2012 frx?


----------



## xrated (15. April 2015)

Du hast Recht, die muss noch kürzer. Hab noch nicht alles fertig sondern nur erstmal das Zeug vom Enduro drangebaut. Ja das ist ein 2012, die Kamera säuft beim blau etwas ab, ist am Rahmen normal etwas dunkler.


----------



## der_erce (15. April 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Nee Mirfe 42er + XT. Wobei ich noch nicht sicher bin den Hobel überhaupt bergauf fahren zu wollen



Ja, Mirfe Whatever. aber 11fach. Hast du vor die Doppelbrücke noch loszuwerden oder was ist der Grund für ne 11fach Option?


----------



## xrated (15. April 2015)

Nee ist 10fach.

Die Kettenführung musste ich übrigens auch minimal abschleifen an der Innenseite obwohl ich Spacer untergelegt habe. Kettenlinie dürfte jetzt auf knapp 48 sein.


----------



## der_erce (15. April 2015)

Ist das ne 9fach xt plus das Mirfe?


----------



## Cicatrix (16. April 2015)

Ich musste diese Woche eine neue obere Dämpferschraube+Mutter bestellen. Hab jetzt von Canyon diese hier bekommen A1017956. Wollte eigentlich die Stahlschraube aber die ist definitiv nicht aus Stahl. Wäre die Variante A1034736 die Stahlschraube? Man sieht es leider nirgends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (16. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ist das ne 9fach xt plus das Mirfe?



Normalerweise wird für den 10-fach Aufbau mit Mirfe Ritzel eine 10-fach XT Kassette verwendet, man entfernt dann idR das 15er und 17er Ritzel und packt dann ein 16er und das 42er Mirfe Ritzel rein.

Hier kannst Du alles nachlesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/


----------



## der_erce (16. April 2015)

Ich glaub hier gibts paar Missverständnisse. Wenn ich 11fach sage meine ich die Gesamtanzahl. Er schreibt ja explizit dass es 10fach ist also muss es ne 9fach Kassette sein plus das Mirfe. Und ich meinte mit 9fach auch dass es ne 10fach minus 1Ritzel war. Ich meine das schon mal gelesen zu haben, glaub das war auch der Fred.


----------



## HansDampf89 (16. April 2015)

Du bist etwas verwirrt... es ist eine 10fach Kassette ,bei der das 17er Ritzel gegen ein 42er getauscht wurde. Sind immer noch 10gänge


----------



## der_erce (16. April 2015)

Whatever. Ich glaub wir meinen das selbe


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier gibts paar Missverständnisse. Wenn ich 11fach sage meine ich die Gesamtanzahl. Er schreibt ja explizit dass es 10fach ist also muss es ne 9fach Kassette sein plus das Mirfe. Und ich meinte mit 9fach auch dass es ne 10fach minus 1Ritzel war. Ich meine das schon mal gelesen zu haben, glaub das war auch der Fred.





Also dann eben so:

10 (ursprüngliche Ritzelzahl der Kassette) - 2 (15er und 17er Ritzel entfernt) + 1 (16er Ritzel) + 1 (42er Mirfe Ritzel) = 10 fach


----------



## der_erce (16. April 2015)

Aha...zwei raus zwei rein. Check


----------



## Cicatrix (16. April 2015)

Alternativ geht auch 1 raus 1 rein  um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen


----------



## der_erce (16. April 2015)

Das dachte ich mir schon


----------



## vopsi (16. April 2015)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Ich musste diese Woche eine neue obere Dämpferschraube+Mutter bestellen. Hab jetzt von Canyon diese hier bekommen A1017956. Wollte eigentlich die Stahlschraube aber die ist definitiv nicht aus Stahl. Wäre die Variante A1034736 die Stahlschraube? Man sieht es leider nirgends.


wir hatten das hier irgenwann schon mal, bin aber zu faul dir das rauszusuchen rufe doch mal bei canyon an und las dir die bestellnumer für die stahlversion geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (16. April 2015)

Die haben mir einfach die falsche geschickt.

Stahlschraube: A1034736
Aluschraube: A1017956

Ganz kleinlaur war der Mitarbeiter am Telefon und bekomme jetzt kostenlos dir Stahlschraube.


----------



## xrated (16. April 2015)

In welcher Farbe soll ich die Boxxer Decals machen? Einfach nur blau sieht man ja kaum auf dem schwarz.


----------



## der_erce (17. April 2015)

Greif doch das Weiß vom Lenker und diversen anderen Komponenten mit auf. Also Blau und Weiß. Entweder Blau als Hauptfarbe und weiß um Konturen hervorzuheben. Oder andersrum. Wieß als Hauptfarbe könnte aber etwas zu viel werden. Up2You


----------



## Cicatrix (17. April 2015)

Ich hab jetzt gestern das erste mal mein gebraucht gekauftes Torque FRX fahren können. Was mir direkt im Vergleich zu meinem Enduro aufgefallen ist, das Rad klappert bei Wurzelpassagen wie nix gutes. Es hört sich nicht so wirklich nach Schaltwerk an, wenn ich nur das Heck ordentlich runter krachen lasse bekomme ich nicht die selbe Geräuschkulisse. Bin bisher nur Luftdämpfer gefahren, hatte schon die Dämpferfeder im Verdacht aber glaube, dass ich die fest genug geklemmt habe.


----------



## vopsi (17. April 2015)

Dämpferbuchsen, Lager, Dämpferfeder original ( Markengleich)?


----------



## Cicatrix (17. April 2015)

Die Buchsen sahen eigentlich noch gut aus. Als Feder hab ich ne Original 400x3.25 von Fox drin. Bei den Lagern kann ich jetzt auch kein Spiel erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (17. April 2015)

Ist die Dämpferfeder richtig vorgespannt?


----------



## xrated (17. April 2015)

Ist wirklich extrem schwer dieses eloxierte blau hinzubekommen


----------



## Cicatrix (17. April 2015)

@LukasL ich denke ja bin mir aber nicht sicher. Wenn ich ordentlich dran wackel, direkt unten an der Feder, dann bewegt sie sich noch auf dem Teller. Weil ich mir da schon nicht sicher war hatte ich nochmal 2 Umdrehungen extra draufgepackt.

War eben nochmal in der Garage und hab gemerkt, dass wenn ich Spannung zwischen Kettenblatt und Kasette aufbaue das Klackern ausbleibt. Sobald ich aber die Kurbel locker habe gibts fiese Geräusche. Mal schauen kann sein das die Kette mit 106 Gliedern bei 30/11-36 (soll 30/11-42 werden) noch deutlich zu lang ist.

Die KeFü hab ich abgebaut, da jetzt vorne ein NW Kettenblatt drauf ist. Falls die Kette von unten noch bissel mehr Spannung bräuchte muss ich mal über Bionicon c-guide nachdenken.


----------



## der_erce (17. April 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ist wirklich extrem schwer dieses eloxierte blau hinzubekommen



Sieht doch schon mal gut aus. An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal über die Verfahren erkundigen. Wird das nicht aus verschiedenfarbigen Aufklebern zusammengesetzt? Ansonsten denk an Colormanagement (RGB vs CMYK) . Das könnte zu bösen Überraschungen führen.


----------



## xrated (17. April 2015)

Ja das stimmt, RGB und CMYK sieht brutal anders aus.
Glaube das da weiß wirklich besser wäre bevor man einen unpassenden Blauton hat, der Lenker ist eh schon so türkis.


----------



## HansDampf89 (17. April 2015)

Grau sieht auch ganz schön aus, ist etwas schlichter als weiß und trotzdem neutral


----------



## vopsi (17. April 2015)

@cicatrex : gedämpftes schaltwerk? Das NW-Kettenblatt ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Kette unten gegen die darüberliegende Kettenstrebe beim Gerappel schlägt. bei mir, gedämpftes Schaltwerk + KeFü + Kettenstrebe mit Schlauch ummantelt, ist da kaum noch etwas zu hören.


----------



## Barney_1 (19. April 2015)

Tach zusammen,
habe mich jetzt durchgerungen einen Vivid R2C Coil für den Park in mein FRX zu bauen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Grundsetup.
Über die Suchfunktion bin ich leider nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
Auf der Rock Shox Seite gibt es nur noch Manuals für die neueren Modelle.
Kann mir jemand sagen in welcher Grundeinstellung ich anfangen sollte zu probieren ?
Fange ich an von ganz zu in Richtung auf oder von ganz auf in Richtung zu ?
Welches Setup wird als Grundsetup empfohlen LSC/BSR/ESR ?
Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte oder noch besser eventuell Ein Handbuch als PDF ?
Es wird noch das ältere Modell werden an dem noch nicht die Einstellrädchen an der Seite sind sondern der Blaue LSC Drehknopf auf dem AGB und mit dem kleinen Innensechskannt für den BSR und dem roten Rädchen für den ESR.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## der_erce (19. April 2015)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> habe mich jetzt durchgerungen einen Vivid R2C Coil für den Park in mein FRX zu bauen.
> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Grundsetup.
> Über die Suchfunktion bin ich leider nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
> ...



Den Pocket Guide kannst ausdrucken und mitnehmen. Hab ich immer im Rucksack.


----------



## Barney_1 (19. April 2015)

@ der erce

Danke, genau sowas habe ich gesucht.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (20. April 2015)

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...efault/files/techdocs/vivid_pocketguid_en.pdf

Der ESR müsste ja nur so ne Art Bypass sein wenn der Dämpfer komplett durchschlägt und das Öl möglichst schnell fließen soll damit man keinen Backkick bekommt.
Mein R2C hat im Sealhead eine Gleitbuchse wie sie bei den Dämpferbuchsen verwendet wird, dass fand ich nicht so gut in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit.


----------



## hepp (20. April 2015)

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, ob ich das folgende Ding an die Schwinge vom frx bekomme und vielleicht auch noch, ob es was taugt?


----------



## xrated (20. April 2015)

Brauchst den Adapter von Canyon und die passende Version (S1-S3)


----------



## hepp (21. April 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Brauchst den Adapter von Canyon und die passende Version (S1-S3)


Den Adapter habe ich noch. Ich suche eine möglichst minimalistische Kettenführung und überlege diese mal auszuprobieren. Mein N/W Kettenblatt verliert mit zunehmenden Verrschleiß trotz unterer Führung mittlerweile 4 - 5 mal die Kette pro Tour und das nervt einfach nur.


----------



## hepp (21. April 2015)

Spricht irgend etwas gegen die Befestigungsart? Oder würdet Ihr das Teil eher via ISCG anbringen?


----------



## der_erce (21. April 2015)

Soll das zusätzlich zu der Führung die du schon hast dazu kommen?


----------



## hepp (21. April 2015)

Ja bzw. ich würde mir  wünschen, dass ich die untere weglassen kann.


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. April 2015)

Ich habe diese Führung von 77designz via iscg befestigt . Ist wirklich sehr minimalistisch und hält. Hatte Sie letztens in stromberg in Verbindung mit einem schalt -KB und hatte nicht einen Abwurf


----------



## hepp (21. April 2015)

Meinst Du diese:

http://77designz.com/product/freesolo-iscg-03-bsa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (21. April 2015)

Genau ,nur eben für ISCG05


----------



## der_erce (21. April 2015)

hepp schrieb:


> Ja bzw. ich würde mir  wünschen, dass ich die untere weglassen kann.



Ich zweifel ja noch an der Funktion von nur dieser einen Führung. Wäre da nicht eine mit ner zweifachen Führung (oben und unten) wesentlich effektiver?


----------



## hepp (21. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich zweifel ja noch an der Funktion von nur dieser einen Führung. Wäre da nicht eine mit ner zweifachen Führung (oben und unten) wesentlich effektiver?



Ja, ist sicher richtig. Möchte aber etwas, das möglichst wenig in den Antrieb eingreift, nicht nervt und auch noch leicht ist. Eine Minimallösung, die die Kette nur oben führt wäre schon cool, wenn es denn funktioniert?! Wenn Du aber eine komplette Lösung hast, die alle Anforderungen erfüllt, nur her damit!


----------



## hepp (21. April 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Genau ,nur eben für ISCG05



Ist ein pfiffiges Teil. Leider passt aber die Kettenlinie bei mir nicht. Ich habe ein 30er Race Face drauf, welches die Kettenlinie ca. 2mm nach innen verschiebt. Damit bin ich bei 48mm und die 77designz ist raus.


----------



## der_erce (21. April 2015)

Hmm..und so DH-Lösungen funktionieren nicht? Ich denk z.b. an sowas wie e13´s Enduro und DH-Produktpalette?

Im Link mal die 2015er TRS+


----------



## xrated (21. April 2015)

Die 77 wäre mir auf jeden Fall zu klein, bin ja mit der e13 XCX schon nicht sicher ob das im Park klappt mit normalen Kettenblatt und Shadow+.
Bei Montage am Hinterbau hat man auf jeden Fall den Vorteil das der Käfig nicht mit der Schwinge kollidieren kann. Direct Mount S3 ist übrigens das gleiche wie E-Type von den Löchern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (21. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hmm..und so DH-Lösungen funktionieren nicht? Ich denk z.b. an sowas wie e13´s Enduro und DH-Produktpalette?
> 
> Im Link mal die 2015er TRS+



Die Lösung ist ja im Prinzip ähnlich, nur mit massiverer Anbringung + Taco unten. Die DH-Lösungen funktionieren sicher gut, sind mir aber eigentlich schon zu viel. Ach ja, Geld möchte ich auch möglichst wenig ausgeben.


----------



## der_erce (21. April 2015)

hepp schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist ja im Prinzip ähnlich, nur mit massiverer Anbringung + Taco unten. Die DH-Lösungen funktionieren sicher gut, sind mir aber eigentlich schon zu viel. Ach ja, Geld möchte ich auch möglichst wenig ausgeben.



Ich bin raus


----------



## hepp (21. April 2015)




----------



## xrated (21. April 2015)

Das ist das Problem, dass Zeug ist überteuert. Deshalb habe ich die auch gebraucht gekauft.

Oder sowas:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/xcr-bb-mount-chainguide.htm


----------



## hepp (21. April 2015)

Habe eben im Bikemarkt eine Anfrage für eine E-Mount Führung zu einem überschaubaren Preis gestartet. Wenn es nicht vernünftig funktionieren sollte, tut es wenigstens nicht ganz so weh.


----------



## Barney_1 (21. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe nun den Dämpfer eingebaut und muss sagen das ich irgendwie etwas anderes erwartet hatte.

Der Plan war den Vivid Coil im 203 mm Setup nur für den Park einzusetzen
Er sollte dann auf das Bike mit 203mm Federweg  abgestimmt werden und nur nach Bedarf montiert werden.
Ich habe jetzt hier einen 2011er Coil Dämpfer , Tune M/L  den ich heute in das Bike gebaut habe.
Feder ist eine 450 x.3.0, Fahrergewicht ca, 92 Kg.
Die Feder dürfte wohl eigentlich zu weich für mein Gewicht sein.
Als ich mich nach der Montage das erste mal aufs Bike setzet war ich überrascht wie unsensibel der Dämpfer im Vergleich zum CCDBA Air ist.
Er scheint erst etwas soft einzufedern und wird dann nach ca 1,5 cm Hub an der Kolbenstange für meine Meinung etwas hart. Das setzt sich auch beim normalen fahren so fort und kleinere Unebenheiten werden irgendwie nicht richtig abgefedert, fast so als ob ich beim CCDBA CS den CS Aktiviert hätte. Einstellversuche über die Druckstufe bzw. Federvorspannung etc. brachten mir nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.
Da ich mich mit Coil Dämpfern überhaupt nicht auskenne stelle ich mir nun die Frage ob das normal ist oder der Dämpfer defekt ist.
Ich hätte jetzt gedacht das der Dämpfer schön soft anspricht und dann schön linear durch den Federweg geht und am Ende etwas straffer wird.
Es fühlt sich aber  bei langsamen einfedern eher sehr unsensibel bis hart an und bei schneller Belastung im Stehen z. B. geht er schon ganz gut durch den Federweg aber beim normalen fahren halt nicht
ist das normal ?
Ich kann mich Momentan mit dieser Performance nicht so richtig anfreunden.
Ist eventuell ein Service nötig ? Oder ist das bei Coil einfach so ? Dann würde ich vermutlich wieder auf Air gehen glaube ich.
Kann mir da eventuell jemand ein Feedback geben ?
Gruß Barney_1


----------



## der_erce (21. April 2015)

Du vergleichst einen 2011er Dämpfer (Coil) mit einem was?2014er CCDBA Air? Echt jetzt? Selbst wenn dr Vivid gut gepflegt war/ist, gibts hier einen ordentlichen Technologieunterschied. Fahr einen 2014er Vivid R2C Coil, dann wäre der Vergleich vielleicht fairer* (*und selbst das ist nicht fair, weil du z.b. den SAG beim Air einfach präziser einstellen kannst)
Du sagst ja schon selbst, dass du dir offensichtlich nicht ganz sicher bist ob die 450er Feder passt. Warum willst du den CCDBA Air überhaupt mit dem alten Vivid tauschen? Fahr doch den Air auch im Park? Oder glaubst du der packt das nicht?


----------



## xrated (21. April 2015)

Standardmäßig kam das FRX doch eher mit M/M Tune oder? Jedenfalls hab ich den R2C mit M/M und beim draufsitzen kam mir der ultra soft vor mit 300er Feder und 74kg. Sag liegt bei genau 2cm.
Laut tftuned bräuchte man bei 92kg eine 370er Feder mit 33% Sag.


----------



## Barney_1 (21. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Du vergleichst einen 2011er Dämpfer (Coil) mit einem was?2014er CCDBA Air? Echt jetzt? Selbst wenn dr Vivid gut gepflegt war/ist, gibts hier einen ordentlichen Technologieunterschied. Fahr einen 2014er Vivid R2C Coil, dann wäre der Vergleich vielleicht fairer* (*und selbst das ist nicht fair, weil du z.b. den SAG beim Air einfach präziser einstellen kannst)
> Du sagst ja schon selbst, dass du dir offensichtlich nicht ganz sicher bist ob die 450er Feder passt. Warum willst du den CCDBA Air überhaupt mit dem alten Vivid tauschen? Fahr doch den Air auch im Park? Oder glaubst du der packt das nicht?


Vielleicht war das ja ein bischen blauäugig von mir.
Ich bin vorher noch nie coil gefahren und der Plan war für die beiden Einsatzzwecke je einen Dämpfer zu haben den man mal eben umschraubt ohne immer die Einstellungen groß verändern zu müssen.
Das der Plan nicht ganz so pralle war habe ich mittlerweile auch schon gemerkt.
Ich habe jetzt den ccdba wieder drin und der Unterschied  ist gigantisch.
Das der Cane Creek  den Park nicht packt habe ich nie gedacht. Hatte halt vor das mal zu testen.
Ich gebe den Vivid jetzt einmal weg um zu sehen ob er defekt ist oder nicht und wenn er OK ist wird er wieder verkauft und wenn er Schrott ist kommt er in die Tonne.
Manchmal muss man halt Lehrgeld zahlen um zu wissen was Sinn macht und was nicht.
In diesem Fall hatte ich halt Pech.
Was soll's, Projekt gescheitert....
Es kommen auch wieder erfolgreichere Tage 
Barney_1


----------



## xrated (21. April 2015)

Bevor du den in die Tonne gibst, kannst ihn mir geben. Ersatzteile kann ich immer brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (21. April 2015)

OK, werde an dich denken falls es soweit kommen sollte.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## der_erce (21. April 2015)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war das ja ein bischen blauäugig von mir.
> Ich bin vorher noch nie coil gefahren und der Plan war für die beiden Einsatzzwecke je einen Dämpfer zu haben den man mal eben umschraubt ohne immer die Einstellungen groß verändern zu müssen.
> Das der Plan nicht ganz so pralle war habe ich mittlerweile auch schon gemerkt.
> Ich habe jetzt den ccdba wieder drin und der Unterschied  ist gigantisch.
> ...



Tonne hin oder her. Mir ging es eher um den etwas trägen Vergleich. Der Vivid isn sicher nen guter Dämpfer. Aber im Vergleich mit nem wesentlich neueren CCDBA Air eigentlich chancenlos. Und wenn er auch noch lediert ist bleibt da nix zu sagen.
Ich bin noch keinen Air gefahren am FRX und ich war nach dem Stock VanRC vom 2014er Vivid Coil mega erfreut. Ausgehend vom Standartsetup laut Pocketguide ein paar Klicks mehr Rebound und das ist so ein unauffälliger Hinterbau


----------



## Haukejunior (21. April 2015)

Ich könnte dir zum Tausch nen CCDB Coil mit Ti Feder anbieten. Das Ding ist Ultrasoft


----------



## Barney_1 (22. April 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir zum Tausch nen CCDB Coil mit Ti Feder anbieten. Das Ding ist Ultrasoft


Wenn du gegen den Vivid tauschen willst dann gerne....
Ich denke mal das du aber den CCDBA meinst und den will ich ja gar nicht abgeben oder ersetzen.

@ der erce:
Ich schmeiße den natürlich nicht einfach in die Tonne und sage ja auch nicht generell das der R2C für die Tonne ist.
Ich denke einfach das ich hier einen Dämpfer gekauft habe  der entweder nie gewartet wurde oder einfach nur defekt ist.
So schlecht wie der sich angefühlt hat (nicht im vergleich zum CC sondern im allgemeinen) kann da nur ein Defekt vorliegen.
Ansonsten kann ich nicht verstehen wie sich der alte R2C so gut verkaufen ließ.
Das der nicht an den CC dran kommt ist mir auch klar aber das sollte er auch nicht. Er sollte den ja nicht ablösen sondern als Wechseldämpfer für den Park dienen damit ich nicht jedes mal mein Setup verstellen muss und quasi als Aushilfsdämpfer wenn der andere beim Service ist.
Nur etwas geschmeidiger hätte ich schon erwartet.
Na ja, das werde ich in den nächsten Tagen erfahren.
Werde dann nochmal berichten was damit war.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Cicatrix (22. April 2015)

@vopsi War am Montag unterwegs mit kürzerer Kette und Ordentlich die Kettenstrebe mit nem alten Schlauch ummantelt und siehe da es ist fast Ruhe. Wenn das 42er Ritzel kommt dann evtl. nochmal die Kette bissel stuzen dann sollte es noch besser sein.


----------



## xrated (22. April 2015)

Was nehmen?


----------



## hepp (22. April 2015)

Ich bin für die blauen Decals. Wo bekommst Du die her, @theschlaatz ?


----------



## Haukejunior (22. April 2015)

Nimm die die dir am besten gefallen. Ich wäre jedoch auch für Blau


----------



## HansDampf89 (22. April 2015)

Mir gefällt grau am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (22. April 2015)

Blau ist gut....


----------



## Barney_1 (23. April 2015)

So, Dämpfer wurde vom Fachmann gecheckt und für in Ordnung befunden.
Es sieht wohl so aus als ob er mit dem Tune nicht mit dem Hinterbau harmonieren will.
Empfohlen wird ja wohl M/M und meiner ist M/L.
Ich dachte eigentlich das der "low" Tune für noch softeres Ansprechen gesorgt hätte.
Da ich mir da eigentlich was anderes vorgestellt hatte und ich den Dämpfer so nicht montieren werde geht der wohl direkt wieder in den Bikemarkt zum Verkauf.
Werde dann wohl doch lieber nur den CC fahren und mit den Einstellungen spielen.
Falls jemand Interesse an dem Dämpfer haben sollte....
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## xrated (23. April 2015)

Mit dem blau gefällt mir schlechter als ganz ohne und der Farbunterschied beim Lenker fällt dann noch mehr auf. Kommt auf dem Foto auch irgendwie anders rüber als in echt.

@Barney_1
Da müsste man den Dämpfer schon aufmachen um das sagen zu können


----------



## Barney_1 (23. April 2015)

Der Dämpfer war bei Flatout Suspension.
Ich denke das die schon beurteilen können ob der Dämpfer OK ist. 
Ich gebe da schon einige Jahre alles von der Gabel über die Sattelstütze bis zum Dämpfer alles hin. Erstmal glaube ich ihm das.
Ich müsste halt mal einen Vergleich haben.
Barney_1


----------



## xrated (23. April 2015)

Wenn die das sagen ok, gibts halt auch so "Fachmänner" wenn du weisst was ich meine.


----------



## Barney_1 (24. April 2015)

Ja, verstehe was du meinst.
Deshalb hab ich den Dämpfer ja auch zum echten Fachmann gegeben.
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (25. April 2015)

Was könnt ihr denn für Laufräder empfehlen. Würde gerne die Drift gegen etwas mit mehr Maulweite tauschen, leichter wäre schön aber Stabilität geht vor. Am Enduro fahre ich die Trace Enduro, sowas nur fürs Torque such ich quasi.


----------



## HansDampf89 (25. April 2015)

Spank kann man auf jeden Fall empfehlen (subrosa, Spoon, Spike35) oder Sowas wie die FlowEx


----------



## der_erce (26. April 2015)

Selbst die Subrosas sind breiter als so manch andere. Ich fahr seit zwei Jahren die Spike 35 an meinem FRX. Gibt es nicht das geringste zu bemängeln!


----------



## Cicatrix (26. April 2015)

@der_erce Wie hast du denn deine aufgebaut? Also 32/36 Speichen, Gewichtsersparnis bringt das ja nicht extrem vieleicht 150g aber die dicken Schlappen sehen so argh gequetscht aus auf den Drift.


----------



## freetourer (26. April 2015)

Hallo FRX - Gemeinde.

Ich habe vor kurzem mein FRX verkauft und noch einen unbenutzten Ersatzdämpfer abzugeben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/584680-rock-shox-vivid-r2c-240-x-76-nagelneu

Der Tune sollte allgemein für das FRX passen, bin ich selber mit ca. 80kg fahrfertig so gefahren.

Da ich mich momentan noch nicht entschieden habe, ob ich wieder ein Park-Bike brauche (könnte in dem Falle aber ein DHX werden ) gebe ich den Dämpfer erst einmal ab.

Falls jemand den Dämpfer kaufen möchte und eh bereits Huber - Buchsen fährt könnte ich auch noch die passenden Huber Gleitlager dazu geben und bei Bedarf auch schon einpressen.

Allen hier weiter viel Spaß mit euren FRX.


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2015)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> @der_erce Wie hast du denn deine aufgebaut? Also 32/36 Speichen, Gewichtsersparnis bringt das ja nicht extrem vieleicht 150g aber die dicken Schlappen sehen so argh gequetscht aus auf den Drift.



Hope Pro II Evo und DT-Speichen.


----------



## Haukejunior (28. April 2015)

Nice Bike


----------



## Cicatrix (28. April 2015)

Sehr schick, wo hast du dir die machen lassen? Oder selbst aufgebaut?

Ich hab halt das Schwarz/Blaue Torque da ist man bissel farblich eingeschränkt.


----------



## der_erce (29. April 2015)

Danke, nö bei mir im Fahrradladen des Vertrauens. Die Felgen musste ich besorgen. Rest kam vom Shop.


----------



## hepp (29. April 2015)

Sehr schicker Laufradsatz. Mal was anderes, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. April 2015)

Ja, kommt echt gut rüber. Hab den Chrom-Spank-Spike Lenker noch dazu. Sieht schon stimmig aus, zumindest für mich


----------



## mest1 (4. Mai 2015)

Hi,
fährt hier einer den CCDB Coil und hat schon mal bei Igus Lager bestellt und kann mir sagen welche Maße er bei igus ausgewählt hat, irgendwie bin ich zu blöd dafür und Blick da gerade nicht durch. 

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## xrated (10. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß nur das Rock Shox 1/2 x 1/2" hat.

Bin jetzt fertig mit Gabel und Dämpferservice und vorne hab ich 15% Sag mit gelber Feder und hinten 35% Sag mit 300lbs. Schon etwas ungewöhnliche Verteilung oder?
Beim Bunny Hop geht die Gabel aber 14cm rein.


----------



## HansDampf89 (10. Mai 2015)

Das kommt auf deine Vorlieben an... Ich fahre an meiner 180er Lyrik z. B.  auch nur 15MM Sag und hinten dürften es auch ca30% sein


----------



## masterkush (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ein Lager (wippe zu Hinterbau)  sitzt nicht mehr fest im lagersitz und lässt sich nach links und rechts verschieben. Demzufolge hat der Hinterbau leicht Spiel und knackt unangenehm. 
Bevor ich jetzt ein neues Lager bestelle, wollte ich wissen ob die Lager von Werk aus geklebt sind? Dann wäre ein neues Lager sinnlos da es auch Spiel hätte. 

Danke Schonmal!


----------



## xrated (11. Mai 2015)

Sind eingepresst, nur ein paar Schrauben sind geklebt.


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Sind eingepresst, nur ein paar Schrauben sind geklebt.



Welche Schrauben sind denn bitte geklebt?


----------



## hepp (12. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht meint er die Schraubensicherung?


----------



## Cicatrix (12. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage an alle die schon mal den CCDB Air gegenüber einem Coil-Dämpfer im Torque ausprobiert haben oder fahren. Ich hab den Originaldämpfer noch drin und hätte hier gerne, mehr Möglichkeiten das Heck an meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Lohnt sich der Umstieg so enorm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2015)

Fährt von euch am FRX eigentlich jemand eine 650B Gabel? Würde mich mal interessieren ob das "funktioniert". Evtl. hat ja jemand schon mal bei Canyon nachgefragt?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte ne 650b Pike drin. Einbauhöhe bis auf 3mm gleich mit der 170mm Lyrik die ich vorher drin hatte. 
Hab aber auch das Augenmerk auf Endurotouren gehabt. 
Fürn Parkeinsatz gibts potentere Gabeln.


----------



## Cicatrix (12. Mai 2015)

@3 Steps Ahead was kannst du denn für den Parkeinsatz empfehlen? Am besten SingleCrown.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Mai 2015)

SC kann ich nur die Lyrik rc2 dh empfehlen da nur diese bisher gefahren bin. 
Ne Boxxer r2c2, die ich auch hatte war trotzdem ne Klasse besser. Kommt drauf an ob du ein reines Parkbike möchtest, dann ne Boxxer oder ähnliches.
Wenns für EN/FR Touren herhalten soll dann ne SC ala Lyrik.


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2015)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Ich hatte ne 650b Pike drin. Einbauhöhe bis auf 3mm gleich mit der 170mm Lyrik die ich vorher drin hatte.
> Hab aber auch das Augenmerk auf Endurotouren gehabt.
> Fürn Parkeinsatz gibts potentere Gabeln.



Also ist tatsächlich die Einbauhöhe anders. Ich hab vieles gelesen bisher: von höherer unterer Brücke oder auch von nem Offset der Achse.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe mich auf die Angaben des Herstellers verlassen. 650b Pike 552, 170mm Lyrik 555. Einen unterschied vom Lenkwinkel oder sonstiges ist mir dabei nicht aufgefallen. Das Torque kann aber eh gut mit kürzeren Einbauhöhe als die angegebenen 565mm. Das Tretlager ist doch ziemlich hoch und der Lenkwinkel immernoch ziemlich flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (12. Mai 2015)

Ja ich würde die 180er Van R dann tauschen. Macht sich die Lyrik da negativ bemerkbar wegen den 170mm?


----------



## HansDampf89 (12. Mai 2015)

Macht sich meiner Meinung nach kaum bemerkbar . Und zur Not kann man die Lyrik mit geringem Aufwand auf 180mm traveln. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall eine RC2DH nehmen . Also die ohne floodgate.


----------



## Cicatrix (12. Mai 2015)

Und von der Performance im Vergleich zur Van?


----------



## HansDampf89 (12. Mai 2015)

Da habe Ich leider keinen Vergleich . Kommt natürlich auch drauf an ob du die Lyrik als coil oder air nimmst


----------



## Cicatrix (12. Mai 2015)

Wenn würde ich gern komplett auf Air umbauen.


----------



## madmike85 (12. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte die Lyrik RC2DH als 180mm Soloair und war sehr zufrieden


----------



## Cicatrix (12. Mai 2015)

Würde günstig an eine 160er kommen muss noch gucken wie man die auf 170/180 bekommt und ob die dann noch günstig ist.


----------



## HansDampf89 (12. Mai 2015)

Du brauchst diese Baseplate http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...jg1Mzc1MiZrYXRpZD0xMDIzJmdibnI9MjM=&pnr=23449 
Und ein Domain-Casting, oder eins einer Lyrik von 2009 oder älter


----------



## HansDampf89 (12. Mai 2015)

Für 170 brauchst du natürlich nur die Baseplate


----------



## xrated (12. Mai 2015)

Einbauhöhe gleiche Gabel z.B. Boxxer mit 650B dürfte 1cm höher sein und der Reifen baut auch 1cm höher. Sind dann also rund 1° weniger Lenkwinkel wenn man hinten 26" drin lässt. Ist im Park bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Beim DHX wärs wahrscheinlich schon zu krass mit Lenkwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Einbauhöhe gleiche Gabel z.B. Boxxer mit 650B dürfte 1cm höher sein und der Reifen baut auch 1cm höher. Sind dann also rund 1° weniger Lenkwinkel wenn man hinten 26" drin lässt. Ist im Park bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Beim DHX wärs wahrscheinlich schon zu krass mit Lenkwinkel.



Reifen bleibt gleich, da ich ja nur eine 650B Gabel fahren würde, weiterhin aber vorne und hinten 26" LR-Größe fahren möchte!


----------



## Haukejunior (13. Mai 2015)

Und was soll das bezwecken mit der 650B Gabel?


----------



## hepp (13. Mai 2015)

Ich habe schon einige Male gelesen, dass die neuen 36er von Fox niedriger als die Vorgängerversionen bauen sollen. Eine 170er entspricht von der Einbaulänge her einer 160er. Da könnte man tatsächlich über 650B + passendes Laufrad nachdenden, wenn der Preis nicht wäre.


----------



## hepp (13. Mai 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Und was soll das bezwecken mit der 650B Gabel?


Allerdings stellt sich tatsächlich die Frage nach dem Warum, ausser vielleicht Gewicht einzusparen.


----------



## der_erce (13. Mai 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Und was soll das bezwecken mit der 650B Gabel?



a) Etwas mehr Platz für den Reifen was Dreck etc. angeht.
b) Ich müsste mir keine neue Gabel kaufen wenn ich den Rahmen in näherer Zukunft wechseln will und auf 650B umsteige!


----------



## hepp (13. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Haukejunior (13. Mai 2015)

Ok naja wenn dann würde ich eher nen Komplettrad mit 650B kaufen bevor ich so ein Schurimuri machen würde


----------



## HansDampf89 (13. Mai 2015)

Das ist doch kein Schurimuri... das ist dann einfach ne Gabel mit einer etwas anderen Einbauhöhe. Ich verstehe nicht wo dabei das Problem ist


----------



## der_erce (13. Mai 2015)

Ich hab gestern Canyon mal angeschrieben, mal sehen was da von denen kommt. Abseits von der Meinung, geh ich davon aus, dass eigentlich kein Problem herrschen sollte. Steuerrohr ist meiner Meinung nach taff genug um eine Erhöhung von 0.5 - 1 cm wegzustecken. (Also in Bezug auf Kräftewirkung).



Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ok naja wenn dann würde ich eher nen Komplettrad mit 650B kaufen bevor ich so ein Schurimuri machen würde



Ich hab das schon oft gelesen, dass die Leute sich 650B Gabeln einbauen um dem Laufrad einfach einen Tick mehr Platz zu gönnen. Ein wirkliches Problem seh ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (13. Mai 2015)

Vorne 650B und hinten 26" wäre mir sogar lieber als beidseitig 650B.

Wie habt ihr das eigentlich hinten mit der Bremsleitung gemacht? Man muss da ja einen Bogen legen direkt vor dem Halter wegen dem einfedern. Die Leitung ist bei mir schon bei einer 180er Scheibe nur 1cm entfernt von der Scheibe.


----------



## der_erce (13. Mai 2015)

Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber das wär meiner Meinung nach wirklich Blödsinn zweierlei Radgrößen zu haben.

Zur Bremsleitung: Vielleicht hilft das Bild in Originalgröße?


----------



## xrated (13. Mai 2015)

Ach da oben ist auch ein Loch, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen. Die Leitung an der Kettenstrebe macht ja Null Sinn.


----------



## der_erce (13. Mai 2015)

Mit Loch meinst du diese Leitungsklemmen?


----------



## xrated (13. Mai 2015)

Ja das Loch wo man die Klemme dran schraubt. Da war bei mir Folie drauf und hab das nicht gesehen gehabt.
Den Stopsel oben am Oberrohr muss ich noch etwas abdichten.


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. Mai 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Du brauchst diese Baseplate http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...jg1Mzc1MiZrYXRpZD0xMDIzJmdibnI9MjM=&pnr=23449
> Und ein Domain-Casting, oder eins einer Lyrik von 2009 oder älter



Bei einer 2014er Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir bräuchte ich dann also auch ein neues Casting, richtig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (14. Mai 2015)

Wenn du auf 180mm gehen willst dann ja.


----------



## xrated (14. Mai 2015)

Müsst ihr beim Vivid auch die Zugstufe komplett zudrehen damit es bei runterfahren eines Randsteins nicht mehr wippt? Wäre nicht evtl. ein Dämpfer mit höherem Rebound Tune besser? Aber das bezieht sich ja nur auf den Shimstack für Highspeed oder?


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. Mai 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf 180mm gehen willst dann ja.



Danke für die Info!
Sind das massive Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen den Castings, weist du das?


----------



## HansDampf89 (15. Mai 2015)

Das macht keinen Unterschied. Wenn du noch ein paar Tage Zeit hast, hätte ich ein Casting für dich


----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2015)

Hab mir noch ne 350er Feder bestellt, vielleicht ist die 300er mit meinen 74kg auch einfach zu weich und der Rebound vom Dämpfer wird zu stark belastet.


----------



## der_erce (17. Mai 2015)

Ich fahr mit der Kiste kaum Gehsteige runter . Aber ja, ich fahr schon mit gut Rebound geschlossen.


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

Antwort von Canyon zu meiner 650B Gabel-Frage war kurz und knapp: " Die FRX Rahmen sind nicht dafür konstruiert"


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (19. Mai 2015)

Na klar sind sie das nicht. Die wollen ja ihren neuen Krempel verkaufen


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

Ich mach mir da auch keinen Kopf. Ich seh da kein Problem. Die 5mm hin oder her machen das Kraut nicht fett.


----------



## xrated (19. Mai 2015)

Der Hinterbau gibt hinten keine 650B her mit 12mm mehr Radius, ist ja beim 2,5 Baron in 26 schon bald knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

Nochmal: Ich will keine 650B Laufräder! Ich will ne 650B Gabel!


----------



## grobi59 (19. Mai 2015)

Mach einfach. Wenn der Rahmen kaputt geht hast du wenigstens einen Grund was neues zu kaufen.


----------



## Thiel (19. Mai 2015)

Wieso sollte der Rahmen kaputt gehen ? Das ist absoluter Quatsch.


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

Also ich glaub echt nicht dran, dass da was kaputt gehen kann. Was ich zumindest bei den Fox Gabeln jetzt herausgefunden habe ist, dass z.b. die Fox 40 bei 26" einen Offset von 40mm hat und bei 27.5 einen Offset von 52mm. D.h. dass das Rad mal 12mm weiter nach vorne marschiert. Sicher interessant die Frage der Performance mal zu erörtern, wenn man das so fährt.

Edit: nicht 40mm sondern 45mm  folglich sind es 7mm und nicht 12


----------



## Haukejunior (20. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Antwort von Canyon zu meiner 650B Gabel-Frage war kurz und knapp: " Die FRX Rahmen sind nicht dafür konstruiert"


----------



## Marioee (22. Mai 2015)

Servus 

hat jemand eine Anleitung wie ich die Wippe am FRX ausbaue?


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Marioee schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> hat jemand eine Anleitung wie ich die Wippe am FRX ausbaue?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frx-geometrie-tuning.598831/

Da ist die Explosionszeichnung. 

Alle Schrauben lösen, Trackflip, Dämpfer raus, Wippe vom Hinterbau vorsichtig rausklopfen! (Gummihammer ggf.)


----------



## Marioee (22. Mai 2015)

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mein Problem ist dass ich den Bolzen welcher die Wippe mit dem Hinterbau verbindet nicht rausbekomme.

Und die Seite mit der langen Kegelwelle lässt sich auch nicht demontieren.


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Hast du die Deckel vorn schon abbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marioee (22. Mai 2015)

Bei dem Bolzen oben hab ich die kleine "Mutter" also das Gegenstück wegbekommen aber hab keinen Ansatzpunkt wie ich den Hohlbolzen rausbekomme.

Und bei der Wippe auf der Seite mit dem Sag monitor ist die Kegelwelle mit dem Innenring vom Kugellager schon draussen. Auf der anderen Seite Steckt praktisch die Welle noch mit Innenring in der Wippe fest. Der Deckel zum verstellen der Lagerspannung ist schon weg.!


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Also normalerweise solltest du vorne, wenn die Deckel ab sind, mit den Inbus die Bolzen lösen und herausnehmen können. Gleiches gilt für den Bolzen für den Hinterbau. Eventuell musst du etwas an der Wippe Wackeln, daher ist es sinnvoll, wenn der Dämpfer raus ist, damit du die Wippe bzw. den Hinterbau auf und ab bewegen kannst. Keine Gewalt anwenden, ggf. WD40 einsprühen und vorsichtig mit einem Dorn anklopfen.

Sieh dir die Explosionszeichnung an. Vielleicht wirds klarer!


----------



## Marioee (22. Mai 2015)

Die Schwarze kegelwelle im Bild lässt sich zwar drehen aber bekomm sie leider nicht raus. Soll ich da dann gegendruck von Innen ausüben. Hab halt nicht so wirklich einen ansatzpunkt.

Btw danke für die Hilfe


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Das Kegelstück muß dort rausgezogen werden. Evtl Deckel wieder etwas dranschrauben und mit nem flachen Schraubendreher raushebeln oder von der anderen Seite mal etwas drücken.


----------



## Marioee (22. Mai 2015)

Alles Klar. Das probier ich später dann mal und berichte davon !


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Ja mach und sieh dir trotzdem die Zeichnung nochmal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marioee (26. Mai 2015)

So also der Bolzen ist mittlerweile auch ganz gut raus gegangen 
Jetzt muss nur noch das Kegelstück raus. Da muss ich mal probieren ob man einen Abzieher bauen kann...


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich braucht man keinen Abzieher oO


----------



## Marioee (26. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß auch nicht was da los ist. Kugellager ist nicht fest also lässt sich noch normal drehen. Aber wenn ich versuche das Kegelstück mit dem Innenring rauszuziehen geht das einfach nicht...
Habs schon mit druck von der Gegenseite probiert aber da bewegt sich nix.


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2015)

Seltsam. Hat das jemand schon mal offen gehabt? Ich kann mir nur erklären dass da ggf. die Mocke drin hängt oder sogar Schraubensicherung reingekommen ist. Evtl mal das Stück mit WD40 einsprühen und wirken lassen. Ggf. sogar mehrmals.


----------



## Marioee (26. Mai 2015)

Nein war noch nie geöffnet. Ja kann sein wegen dem Dreck.
Alles klar probier ich aus !


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2015)

Im dümmsten Fall das echt mal vollpumpen und ne Nacht wirken lassen. Dann etws probieren und wieder WD40 rein und noch mal wirken lassen.


----------



## Marioee (26. Mai 2015)

Hmmm ok. Ich berichte wieder wenn es was neues gibt


----------



## Marioee (28. Mai 2015)

So jetzt hat alles geklappt ! Mit viel WD-40 und ein wenig Gewalt ist das zweite Kegelstück und somit die Wippe draussen 
Danke nochmal für die Hilfe !


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

Cool. Beim einbauen an die Gewinde und Auflageflächen Fett nicht vergessen. Und wenn du Schraubensicherung verwendest, nimm a) die Richtige und b) nicht viel


----------



## Marioee (28. Mai 2015)

Wird gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterkush (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hat zufällig jemand hier Gewinde für die Schraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme (nr.33)

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_FRX_12n.pdf

oder hat eine Ahnung womit ich das Teil ersetzen kann?


Habe das bei Canyon bestellt und das Teil ist erst ab Kalenderwoche 37 ( anfang September!) verfügbar!!!!
Ich bin wirklich stinksauer da dieses Teil von 2012 bis heute in jedem FRX und DHX verbaut ist.

Die Saison wäre damit für mich beendet.


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn du keinen Schlosser zur Hand hast, der dir so ein Teil fräst, wirst du wohl oder übel warten müssen. Frag doch nochmal nach und erklär mal ob es keine Möglichkeit gibt irgendwo so eine kleine Schraube herzubekommen.


----------



## luxaltera (28. Mai 2015)

I würde warscheinlich versuchen im Baumarkt eine passende mutter zu finden und die dann zurechtzufeilen/schweißen... 
wenn's Gewinde im arsch ist. Kleben oder reparieren (helicoils)


----------



## masterkush (28. Mai 2015)

Hab mal rumgefragt und bekomme das Teil morgen in einem Betrieb angefertigt. Gott sei Dank!

Es ist einfach unglaublich und absolut nicht zu tolerieren dass man auf ein solches Teil die ganze Saison warten muss. 
Das Teil kostet ein paar cent und bevor man den Kunden die komplette Saison warten lässt, hat man die Teile gefälligst beim Schlosser um die Ecke anfertigen zu lassen!


----------



## denlo (28. Mai 2015)

Mein Arbeitsgerät für 2015.
Fährt sich genial, allerdings könnte der Hinterbau was fluffiger sein. Werde mal eine 375er Feder statt der 400er (78kg nackt und 28%sag) versuchen.


----------



## xrated (28. Mai 2015)

Also mit 74kg schauts bei mir so aus

Attack:
350er : 17mm 22%
300er: 19mm 25%

Sitzen:
350er: 20mm 26%
300er: 25mm 33%


----------



## denlo (29. Mai 2015)

Für Downhill ganz schön wenig.

Auch mit einem Vivid (M/M) ?


----------



## HansDampf89 (29. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mein frx als Enduro aufgebaut und fahre 23mm SAG. Würde für DH auf jeden Fall mehr als 20mm wählen


----------



## xrated (29. Mai 2015)

denlo schrieb:


> Auch mit einem Vivid (M/M) ?



Jau, kann auch sein das ich mich vermessen habe. Ist nämlich gar nicht so leicht zu messen. Du hast ja nur 4kg mehr aber die Feder gleich 100lbs mehr. Wo gibts denn eigentlich Federn in 25er Abstufung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (30. Mai 2015)

SA springs und wohl Titan Federn.


----------



## denlo (30. Mai 2015)

K9 Federn
Bin mit der 400er bei 22mm (=28%) Sag


----------



## xrated (30. Mai 2015)

Wie misst du?


----------



## denlo (30. Mai 2015)

Anschlag Gummi nach vorne schieben , aufs Rad stellen, Dämpfer ausbauen und messen. Also vorm messen natürlich die Feder entfernen und dann hab ich eine Schieblehre benutzt.


----------



## xrated (30. Mai 2015)

Ich hab nochmal mit einem Papierstreifen gemessen den man passend knickt. Der 1mm türkisblaue Rand am Seal Head nicht mitgemessen:
300er:
22mm stehen 29%
26mm sitzen 34%

Ziemlich leicht ist übrigens die alte 300er Feder mit 460g, dass neue graue Modell wiegt wesentlich mehr. Bei der 350er sind alle schwer.


----------



## denlo (30. Mai 2015)

ok, 22mm hab ich momentan ja auch mit der 400er. Low speed komplett offen. 
Werde auf jeden fall mal die 375er ausprobieren und dann evtl was low speed reindrehen. 
Denke da kann ich noch was rausholen, traktionsmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (31. Mai 2015)

Welche e13 Kettenführung hast du?

Ich hab im Moment nur eine für oben und ein Zee DH Schaltwerk und frage mich ob das reicht.


----------



## Bike_Ride (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte da auch nochmal eine kurze Frage an die FRX Gemeinde. Ich weiß zwar, dass die Frage schonmal beantwortet wurde, aber ich bin entweder zu doof die Suche zu bedienen und die läuft gerade nicht so.... -ich tippe auf ersteres, egal.

Mein unteres Steuersatzlager müsste mal getauscht werden. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, müsste es ja folgendes sein:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35006/
(Im 12er Flashzone wurde doch nen 40er CC verbaut?!).

Geht das auch irgendwie günstiger/besser für den selben Preis? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt bzw. es selbst schon hinter sich?
Würde nicht sogar das Lager hier alleine in 52mm reichen? https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Ersatzlager-fuer-40er-Serie-p36187/
Einen neuen Gabelkonus hab ich noch rum liegen.
Muss zum wechseln eh zum Profi, da ich mir dabei alles andere als sicher bin und würde es am liebsten schon günstig im Internet besorgen.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!

PS: Da fällt mir noch was ein.
Fährt hier jemand einen CCDB Air mit oder ohne CS in der Einstellung 185/Low in seinem FRX?
Kann ich den Dämpfer mit dem Piggy nach unten drehen? Ich hab das mal ohne Luft getestet, habe aber das Gefühl, dass er auf dem letzten Millimeter mit der Querstrebe der oberen Kettenstrebe kollidieren könnte.


----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

Gabelkonus brauchst du nicht, sofern du die Gabel nutzt die du hast. Da sollte ja schon ein Konus also das Gegenstück drauf sein. Also ja, der zweite Link ist völlig okay!


----------



## Barney_1 (1. Juni 2015)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> PS: Da fällt mir noch was ein.
> Fährt hier jemand einen CCDB Air mit oder ohne CS in der Einstellung 185/Low in seinem FRX?
> Kann ich den Dämpfer mit dem Piggy nach unten drehen? Ich hab das mal ohne Luft getestet, habe aber das Gefühl, dass er auf dem letzten Millimeter mit der Querstrebe der oberen Kettenstrebe kollidieren könnte.



Der CS lässt sich im FRX außer bei 185 High nur mit Piggy nach oben fahren.
Ich habe das in allen Einstellungen getestet als ich mein Bike aufgebaut habe.
Bei 203 H&L und 185 L stößt die Querstrebe gegen das Dämpfergehäuse des Piggys bevor der gesamte Federweg genutzt wird.
Wenn du also eine von den drei Einstellungen fahren willst dann geht das nur mit Piggy nach oben.
Barney_1


----------



## Bike_Ride (1. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gabelkonus brauchst du nicht, sofern du die Gabel nutzt die du hast. Da sollte ja schon ein Konus also das Gegenstück drauf sein. Also ja, der zweite Link ist völlig okay!



Danke für die Info! Der Gabelkonus sollte meiner Meinung nach direkt mit getauscht werden, da die Dichtlippe nämlich kaputt ist und ich vermute, dass dadurch zu viel Schmutz eindringen konnte und deswegen das Lager jetzt so derbe rau läuft.

Hast du das Lager im FRX mal getauscht? Ist das nen Akt mit Material erwärmen etc.? Oder kann ich damit auch zu jedem "kleinen Radladen" gehen und weiß, die bekommen das hin, ohne was zu zerstören?



Barney_1 schrieb:


> Der CS lässt sich im FRX außer bei 185 High nur mit Piggy nach oben fahren.
> Ich habe das in allen Einstellungen getestet als ich mein Bike aufgebaut habe.
> Bei 203 H&L und 185 L stößt die Querstrebe gegen das Dämpfergehäuse des Piggys bevor der gesamte Federweg genutzt wird.
> Wenn du also eine von den drei Einstellungen fahren willst dann geht das nur mit Piggy nach oben.
> Barney_1



Alles klar, dann hab ich richtig geschaut. 
Sehr Schade!


----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Der Gabelkonus sollte meiner Meinung nach direkt mit getauscht werden, da die Dichtlippe nämlich kaputt ist und ich vermute, dass dadurch zu viel Schmutz eindringen konnte und deswegen das Lager jetzt so derbe rau läuft.
> 
> Hast du das Lager im FRX mal getauscht? Ist das nen Akt mit Material erwärmen etc.? Oder kann ich damit auch zu jedem "kleinen Radladen" gehen und weiß, die bekommen das hin, ohne was zu zerstören?
> 
> ...



Ah ok, na wenn du den Gabelkonus tauschen musst/willst, dann natürlich den ersten Link. Ich hab die Lager bei mir noch nicht getauscht. Bisher nicht nötig gewesen. In nem "normalen" kleinen Radladen wär ich vielleicht erst mal vorsichtig. In meiner Stadt gibts Läden die ausschließlich Enduro, Freeride und DH-Bikes bzw. Parts verkaufen und warten. Da hätte ich keine Probleme das dort machen zu lassen. In ner kleinen Radklitsche die eignetlich nur an Hollandrädern oder Fixies schraubt würd ich zweifenl  .


----------



## Bike_Ride (1. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ah ok, na wenn du den Gabelkonus tauschen musst/willst, dann natürlich den ersten Link. Ich hab die Lager bei mir noch nicht getauscht. Bisher nicht nötig gewesen. In nem "normalen" kleinen Radladen wär ich vielleicht erst mal vorsichtig. In meiner Stadt gibts Läden die ausschließlich Enduro, Freeride und DH-Bikes bzw. Parts verkaufen und warten. Da hätte ich keine Probleme das dort machen zu lassen. In ner kleinen Radklitsche die eignetlich nur an Hollandrädern oder Fixies schraubt würd ich zweifenl  .



Nen Gabelkonus habe ich zum Glück noch hier rum liegen.
Die haben da von Rennrad bis Allmountain über den ganzen E-Bike scheiß einiges stehen, nur nichts in Richtung Enduro,DH oder Freeride.
Naja ich geh da gleich mal hin und schau mir das genauer an. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## xrated (2. Juni 2015)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Muss zum wechseln eh zum Profi, da ich mir dabei alles andere als sicher bin und würde es am liebsten schon günstig im Internet besorgen.



Vergewissere dich vorher das es über den Aussenring eingepresst wird sonst kannst es in kürze wieder wechseln.
Auspressen geht noch relativ einfach. Mit Schraubendreher und Hammer. Falls dabei der Innenring abspringt, bekommt man den Rest so auch raus.
Den verbleibenden Aussenring habe ich aussen etwas abgeschliffen und als Einpresshilfe verwendet.


----------



## Bike_Ride (3. Juni 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Vergewissere dich vorher das es über den Aussenring eingepresst wird sonst kannst es in kürze wieder wechseln.
> Auspressen geht noch relativ einfach. Mit Schraubendreher und Hammer. Falls dabei der Innenring abspringt, bekommt man den Rest so auch raus.
> Den verbleibenden Aussenring habe ich aussen etwas abgeschliffen und als Einpresshilfe verwendet.



Das ist ein guter Tip, Danke!
Das werde ich mir dann beim nächsten überlegen, ob ich das selber mache.
Habe mir jetzt, nachdem der erste Radladen zum Glück selbst zugegeben hat das er es nicht kann, nen Termin in ner Werkstatt gemacht, die öfters Freerider und DHler da haben. Die sollten das, denke und hoffe ich, schon hin kriegen.


----------



## surfboarder (4. Juni 2015)

hi,
kann mir jm von euch verraten welcher steuersatz bzw welche maße für das 2012er speedzone 6.0 passend sind?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Juni 2015)

IS52/40 oder IS 52/30 für unten. 
Das erste Maß gibt den Außendurchmesser an und 40 oder 30 ist abhängig ob die Gabel Tapered oder durchgängig 1 1/8 ist. Oben dann ebenfalls nen 1 1/8 Steuersatz.


----------



## xrated (5. Juni 2015)

IS52/30 hatte ich damals nichts gefunden, gibts sowas?


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. Juni 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> IS52/30 hatte ich damals nichts gefunden, gibts sowas?


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-IS52-30-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35005/

Edit sagt:
Das gibts natürlich. Die 40 oder 30 sind einfach in dem Fall einfach nur der andere Konusring. Das Lager ist aber das selbe.


----------



## xrated (6. Juni 2015)

Achso, dass ist natürlich bisserl witzlos so


----------



## Rider_888 (10. Juni 2015)

Das FRX vor zwei Jahren und heute. Das Bike liebe ich immer noch


----------



## der_erce (10. Juni 2015)

Hab meins seit 2012 und mir taugts auch noch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hab meins seit 2012 und mir taugts auch noch!


DITO!  ...auch wenn ich hier seit einer Weile nicht mehr (wirklich) aktiv bin  (1 3/4 Jahre her, dass ich hier im Thread was geschrieben hab )

Mein Aufbau ist immer noch kaum verändert zu "damals", also Enduro+ sozusagen, aktuell mit 15,3kg. Ich war zwischenzeitlich wegen minimal mehr Breite und besserer TL-Fähigkeit auf Subrosa Felgen umgestiegen, habe mir dann aber im Winter günstig einen Satz Spike geschossen. Vorne ist schon umgespeicht, hinten muss ich noch, komme einfach nicht dazu  Ist aber echt genial, was so breite Felgen mit TL und niedrigem Luftdruck ermöglichen  Wird ja regelrecht zu DER Standard-Felge am FRX  Aktuell fahre ich (mittlerweile schon ewig) Rubber Queen, vorne 2.4 Apex und hinten (noch auf der Subrosa) in 2.2 UST. Fährt sich durchweg super. Grip (fast) immer ausreichend, wenn er mal an die Grenze kommt sehr gutmütig, rollt sehr gut und will ums Verrecken nicht verschleißen... das Black Chili Zeug kann echt was! 
Dann habe ich vor kurzem das X9 Schaltwerk rausgeworfen, weil mir das in Verbindung mit der 11-42 Kassette teilweise zu schlampig geschaltet hat. Da ist jetzt ein X1 Schaltwerk verbaut und wartet auf den ersten Praxistest. Dafür muss ich jetzt leider einen Shimano Shifter verwenden (Sram 11-fach Schaltwerke laufen mit Shimano 10-fach Shifter 10-fach), dessen Ergonomie und Haptik ich zwar dezent ausgedrückt zum kotzen finde - ist ja aber zum Glück nur übergangsweise bis die Kassette runter ist und ich dann komplett auf Sram 11-fach umsteige (wobei mir beim Gedanken an die Kosten für 11-fach Kassette + Trigger + XD-Driver-Umrüstkit auch schon übel wird). Bei der Kettenführung schwirren mir schon lange Optimierungsgedanken im Kopf rum, mal sehen, ob ich da auch mal noch ran gehe...

Ich lasse dann mal noch zwei Fotos vom Bike "in Action" da... bin dieses Jahr mal wieder den Gäsbock MTB Marathon mitgefahren und hatte mächtig Spaß mit meinem Panzer


----------



## der_erce (16. Juni 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> DITO!  ...auch wenn ich hier seit einer Weile nicht mehr (wirklich) aktiv bin  (1 3/4 Jahre her, dass ich hier im Thread was geschrieben hab )
> 
> Mein Aufbau ist immer noch kaum verändert zu "damals", also Enduro+ sozusagen, aktuell mit 15,3kg. Ich war zwischenzeitlich wegen minimal mehr Breite und besserer TL-Fähigkeit auf Subrosa Felgen umgestiegen, habe mir dann aber im Winter günstig einen Satz Spike geschossen. Vorne ist schon umgespeicht, hinten muss ich noch, komme einfach nicht dazu  Ist aber echt genial, was so breite Felgen mit TL und niedrigem Luftdruck ermöglichen  Wird ja regelrecht zu DER Standard-Felge am FRX  Aktuell fahre ich (mittlerweile schon ewig) Rubber Queen, vorne 2.4 Apex und hinten (noch auf der Subrosa) in 2.2 UST. Fährt sich durchweg super. Grip (fast) immer ausreichend, wenn er mal an die Grenze kommt sehr gutmütig, rollt sehr gut und will ums Verrecken nicht verschleißen... das Black Chili Zeug kann echt was!
> Dann habe ich vor kurzem das X9 Schaltwerk rausgeworfen, weil mir das in Verbindung mit der 11-42 Kassette teilweise zu schlampig geschaltet hat. Da ist jetzt ein X1 Schaltwerk verbaut und wartet auf den ersten Praxistest. Dafür muss ich jetzt leider einen Shimano Shifter verwenden (Sram 11-fach Schaltwerke laufen mit Shimano 10-fach Shifter 10-fach), dessen Ergonomie und Haptik ich zwar dezent ausgedrückt zum kotzen finde - ist ja aber zum Glück nur übergangsweise bis die Kassette runter ist und ich dann komplett auf Sram 11-fach umsteige (wobei mir beim Gedanken an die Kosten für 11-fach Kassette + Trigger + XD-Driver-Umrüstkit auch schon übel wird). Bei der Kettenführung schwirren mir schon lange Optimierungsgedanken im Kopf rum, mal sehen, ob ich da auch mal noch ran gehe...
> ...



Mensch Smubob dich gibts auch noch  Schön dass du deins noch fährst.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mensch Smubob dich gibts auch noch  Schön dass du deins noch fährst.


Klar gibts mich noch  Aber mittlerweile gibt es auch eine kleine Tochter (gut 1 1/2J.), deshalb teile ich meine Zeit nun etwas anders ein als vorher  Wenn Bike, dann nicht im IBC rumtexten, sondern *fahren!*  Oder halt auch mal bissl was schrauben und natürlich DH WC kucken. Im Park fahren kommt (leider) auch nur noch recht selten vor... letztes Jahr 1x Lac Blanc, das wars seit der Woche PdS 2013...! Deshalb auch jetzt kein Park-LRS mehr, sondern die Spike für alles, Reifenwechsel kommt ja jetzt eh nur noch recht selten vor...

Witziger Zufall was das Thema angeht… hatte letztens mit dem Schwalbe Service Kontakt (sehr angenehme Erfahrung übrigens!) und hatte den Herrn mal auf meine beiden trotz echt nicht rabiater Fahrweise sehr schnell ziemlich übel zugerichteten DH Reifen (Muddy Mary und Wicked Will Trailstar) angesprochen. Da waren erstens viele Mittelstollen total zerfetzt und einige Schulterstollen haben auf der Innenseite angefangen, sich abzulösen. Daraufhin habe ich direkt eine Retourenmarke bekommen und die Reifen zur Überprüfung eingeschickt. Keine Woche später hatte ich die Info, dass bei den Reifen Qualitätsmängel vorlagen und kostenlos eine Magic Mary und einen Rock Razor (von mir so gewünscht) inkl. 2 FR-Schläuche und einer Trinkflasche bekommen. Das war mal echt kundenorientierter Service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klar gibts mich noch  Aber mittlerweile gibt es auch eine kleine Tochter (gut 1 1/2J.), deshalb teile ich meine Zeit nun etwas anders ein als vorher  Wenn Bike, dann nicht im IBC rumtexten, sondern *fahren!*  Oder halt auch mal bissl was schrauben und natürlich DH WC kucken. Im Park fahren kommt (leider) auch nur noch recht selten vor... letztes Jahr 1x Lac Blanc, das wars seit der Woche PdS 2013...! Deshalb auch jetzt kein Park-LRS mehr, sondern die Spike für alles, Reifenwechsel kommt ja jetzt eh nur noch recht selten vor...
> 
> Witziger Zufall was das Thema angeht… hatte letztens mit dem Schwalbe Service Kontakt (sehr angenehme Erfahrung übrigens!) und hatte den Herrn mal auf meine beiden trotz echt nicht rabiater Fahrweise sehr schnell ziemlich übel zugerichteten DH Reifen (Muddy Mary und Wicked Will Trailstar) angesprochen. Da waren erstens viele Mittelstollen total zerfetzt und einige Schulterstollen haben auf der Innenseite angefangen, sich abzulösen. Daraufhin habe ich direkt eine Retourenmarke bekommen und die Reifen zur Überprüfung eingeschickt. Keine Woche später hatte ich die Info, dass bei den Reifen Qualitätsmängel vorlagen und kostenlos eine Magic Mary und einen Rock Razor (von mir so gewünscht) inkl. 2 FR-Schläuche und einer Trinkflasche bekommen. Das war mal echt kundenorientierter Service!


Oh Glückwunsch zum Papa-Status und willkommen im Club der coolen Väter .

Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass das biken nicht unbedingt weniger wird  . Sobald sie die Begeisterung fürs Radfahrern aufschnappen geht's ab .

Das mit Schwalbe finde ich sehr sympathisch. Obwohl ich mein FRX mit Contis ausstatten werde, ist das trotzdem ne gute Info für die Zukunft.


----------



## xrated (21. Juni 2015)

Mir taugt das FRX auch voll, ist allerdings mein erster Downhiller und ich habe schlecht Vergleich.

Also ich hab ja jetzt im Vivid Coil R2C die 300er Feder drin mit 72kg, irgendwie kommts mir schon vor als ob das stark wegtaucht oder täuscht sowas? Ich hab immer so ein ungutes Gefühl wo mit dem Pedal hängen zu bleiben. Weiß nicht ob ein Sturz sogar davon kam.
Recht tief ist das Tretlager ja schon.


----------



## der_erce (22. Juni 2015)

ich hab mit 83kg nackt die 400er im Vivid R2C. Fahr aktuell 203 Hi und hab nicht unbedingt das Gefühl es wäre zu tief. Im Übrigen fahr ich jetzt die 650B Boxxer WC mit 26" Bereifung. Fährt sich fantastisch. Allerdings hat sich die Geometrie für mich merklich verändert. Cockpit musste ich ein wenig nachjustieren.


----------



## Thefreakshow (23. Juni 2015)

Die Sunringledingeldinger waren ja mal absolut nicht brauchbar...
Ich fahr inzwischen Spank Spike 30 mit Hope Naben, hab ich an meinem Scalp damals schon gute Erfahrung mit gehabt.

Und, ich mag das Rad...
Selten soviel Spass gehabt, und dabei ists egal, ob Tour oder Park!
ALLES geht


----------



## der_erce (24. Juni 2015)

Thefreakshow schrieb:


> Die Sunringledingeldinger waren ja mal absolut nicht brauchbar...
> Ich fahr inzwischen Spank Spike 30 mit Hope Naben, hab ich an meinem Scalp damals schon gute Erfahrung mit gehabt.
> 
> Und, ich mag das Rad...
> ...



Dito:

Spank Spike´s auf Hope!


----------



## xrated (24. Juni 2015)

knarzt/knackt bei euch die untere Dämpferaufnahme auch etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (24. Juni 2015)

Bei mir knackt irgendwas im Wiegetritt, aber ausschließlich wenn ich pedaliere. Weiß der Kuckuck was das ist.


----------



## xrated (24. Juni 2015)

Wenn man die untere Dämpferschraube löst dann hört man es.
Beim fahren habe ich mehr so ein krachen oder poltern, als ob die Feder irgendwo gegenschlägt.


----------



## der_erce (25. Juni 2015)

Ne, sowas hab ich nicht. Evtl. der Trackflip? Mal ausbauen und schmieren.


----------



## xrated (25. Juni 2015)

Problem ist halt wenn man dauernd das Bike abspritzen muss ist das Fett schnell weg

Aber solange das Fahrwerk tut was es soll gehts ja


----------



## anulu (25. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bei mir knackt irgendwas im Wiegetritt, aber ausschließlich wenn ich pedaliere. Weiß der Kuckuck was das ist.


 
Des gleiche Phänomen hab ich auch. Muss aber wohl bis zum Winter fröhlich weiterknacken. Dann wird der Haufen mal komplett zerlegt...


----------



## der_erce (25. Juni 2015)

Jo...stört mich nciht wirklich...wenns bergab geht, pedalier ich kaum, und wenn, ists mir egal.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2015)

So, ich hau euch mal wieder einen Post mit viel zu viel Zitaten um die Ohren, ihr hattet ja lange genug Zeit, euch von mir zu erholen 



der_erce schrieb:


> Oh Glückwunsch zum Papa-Status und willkommen im Club der coolen Väter .
> Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass das biken nicht unbedingt weniger wird  . Sobald sie die Begeisterung fürs Radfahrern aufschnappen geht's ab .
> Das mit Schwalbe finde ich sehr sympathisch. Obwohl ich mein FRX mit Contis ausstatten werde, ist das trotzdem ne gute Info für die Zukunft.


Danke! 
Das dauert wohl noch etwas...!  Im Moment geht das Biken gegen Null wg. viel zu viel Uni-Kram 
Ich fahr jetzt auch schon ne ganze Weile nur noch Conti, die sind Schwalbe vom Gummi her echt um Lichtjahre überlegen! Schwalbe hat halt für meinen Geschmack sehr gut funktionierende Profile... gäbe es die mit BCC wäre perfekt 




xrated schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja jetzt im Vivid Coil R2C die 300er Feder drin mit 72kg, irgendwie kommts mir schon vor als ob das stark wegtaucht oder täuscht sowas?


Ich wiege im Adams-Kostüm knapp unter 70 und fahre auch eine 300er Feder (Nukeproof Ti) im Vivid. Mir passt die gut... ist auf 185 straff genug zum Tourenfahren und auf 203 genau das Bisschen softer, was für den Park gut taugt. Da wird zwar dann bei jeder etwas härteren Landung der Anschlaggummi durchgevögelt, aber im Manual des Vivid steht ja drin, dass er das so mag  Mit dem Trackflip auf 203/Low habe ich an einigen Stellen auch schon die Pedale irgendwo drauf oder dagegen genagelt. In 1 Woche PdS hat es pro Tag 1 Pin gekostet  (habe an den gefährdeten Stellen Alu-Pins drin, die dann einfach abreißen und leicht ausgetauscht werden können). Die Vault sind ja zum Glück unheimlich robust. Wegtauchen kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen. Der Rebound ist mir zwar fast etwas zu langsam, aber geht gerade noch (Tune M/M).




Thefreakshow schrieb:


> Die Sunringledingeldinger waren ja mal absolut nicht brauchbar...
> Ich fahr inzwischen Spank Spike 30 mit Hope Naben


Spike auf Hope wäre mal was, was Canyon ab Werk anbieten könnte, rüstet ja offensichtlich eh jeder zweite nach 
Es wurde, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, in den 4 Jahren FRX/DHX nur genau EIN Modell mit einem echt brauchbaren LRS ausgeliefert und das war das 2012er Dropzone mit DT240/Subrosa. Die DT 350/370 + FR600 LRS an den beiden günstigeren aktuellen DHX gehen zumindest einigermaßen in die richtige Richtung...




der_erce schrieb:


> Bei mir knackt irgendwas im Wiegetritt, aber ausschließlich wenn ich pedaliere. Weiß der Kuckuck was das ist.


Wenn ich mir dein Bike (und speziell die Kurbel) anschaue, würde ich spontan mal sehr stark auf das Tretlager tippen. Truvativ verbaut da ja leider unsäglichen Schrott...




anulu schrieb:


> ...


Servus!  Alles fit?


----------



## xrated (27. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr übrigens im R2C Coil 13 Klicks Rebound und 4 Klicks Low Speed Dämpfung. Mit 3 Klicks setze ich bei mit schnellen aber nicht zu hohen Sprüngen schon mit dem Pedal auf. Werd mal die 350er mit weniger Dämpfung probieren. Rebound Setting wird sich wohl durch die Feder nicht ändern?

Das geknarze ging weg als ich die Teile eingefettet habe. Ob man da nicht irgendne Matte oder sowas zwischenlegen kann?


----------



## xrated (28. Juni 2015)

Also mit der 350er komme ich besser zurecht, da reichen bis jetzt 2 Klicks Dämpfung.
Eine 165er Kurbel wäre auch nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. Juli 2015)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen liebe FRX Gemeinde.

Kann mir jemand die Maße für die äußere Dichtung der X12 Achse sagen? Also die, die den Rahmen berührt.
Meine ist leider gerissen und nicht mehr aufzufinden. Der Baumarkt sollte mir da aber wohl Abhilfe schaffen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (6. Juli 2015)

EPDM O-Ring mit 11,3 x 2 mm.


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. Juli 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> EPDM O-Ring mit 11,3 x 2 mm.



Vielen herzlichsten Dank!

Hat das EPDM was spezielles zu sagen?

Edit sagt:
Okay, jetzt weis ich wofür das steht. Muss es zwangsläufig so einer sein, oder kann ich auch einen anderen mit den Maßen nehmen?
Weiß das einer?


----------



## Catweazle81 (6. Juli 2015)

Kannst jeden erdenklichen nehmen. Ist halt ne Sache der Beständigkeit gegen Öl, Fett und Witterungseinflüsse.


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. Juli 2015)

Alles klar, Danke!


----------



## denlo (12. Juli 2015)

Eine Stunde Fahrt in den Bikepark, eine Abfahrt und während der zweiten dann das :



Schraube gebrochen, trackflip auf der Strecke verloren gegangen.... Hab ihn mit Glück wieder gefunden, mit dem Rest der schraube drin


----------



## xrated (12. Juli 2015)

Hast du die auch fest genug angezogen?

Bei mir knarzt das Ding auch immer wie Hölle, heisst das da zuviel Bewegung drin ist.


----------



## denlo (12. Juli 2015)

Ja, war fest gezogen und hatte null Spiel.


----------



## xrated (12. Juli 2015)

12Nm


----------



## cashjonny (16. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute,

wollte gerade ein neues Thema aufmachen, da les ich aber die letzten Beiträge hier. Ist genau mein Problem an meinem Dropzone 2012, welches mir kürzlich aufgefallen ist.


xrated schrieb:


> Hast du die auch fest genug angezogen?
> 
> Bei mir knarzt das Ding auch immer wie Hölle, heisst das da zuviel Bewegung drin ist.



Egal wie fest ich die Schraube anziehe, ich schein trotzdem immer ein wenig Spiel zu haben. Wenn ich im Stehen leicht den Sattel nach oben ziehe, ist ein leichtes Klackern zu vernehmen. Die Einzelkomponenten unter sich scheinen kein Spiel zu haben. Die Trackflip-Klötzchen sitzen sauber, die Schraube hat in der Buchse kein Spiel und die Buchse keines im Dämpferauge. Aber das Gesamtsystem bewegt sich trotzdem, wenn auch minimal???

Weiss jemand Abhilfe???

Gruß,
cashjonny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (16. Juli 2015)

Bei mir ist es mehr ein knarzen aufgrund Verspannungen.
Man müsste wissen an welcher Stelle das verursacht wird, zum Dämpfer hin oder der Block in der Wippe. Ob das durch Dreck kommt oder auch sauber und trocken knarzt. Wenns zum Dämpfer hin ist, könnte man einfach eine Papierdichtung zwischenlegen also so eine wie bei Motoren an der Kühlung verwendet wird.
Das ganze zu fetten hilft nur kurzfristig, selbst mit sehr viel Fett.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juli 2015)

cashjonny schrieb:


> Egal wie fest ich die Schraube anziehe, ich schein trotzdem immer ein wenig Spiel zu haben. Wenn ich im Stehen leicht den Sattel nach oben ziehe, ist ein leichtes Klackern zu vernehmen. Die Einzelkomponenten unter sich scheinen kein Spiel zu haben.


Also wenn du das Spiel beim Sattel anheben spürst, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass du es an den möglichen Stellen auch spüren oder gar sehen solltest. Probier es nochmal mit einem Helfer, der das Bike hält und den Sattel anhebt und schau auf die entsprechenden Verbindungspunkte bzw. lege deinen sensibelsten Finger drauf 
Bei solchen Schrauben/Bolzen bringt übrigens brutal fest anziehen nichts, eher im Gegenteil...! Wenn die mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment (oder minimal mehr) nicht fest sind, stimmt was nicht und das sollte dann behoben werden. Zieht man die Schrauben dann noch fester an, zerstört man höchstens Lager oder Gewinde...

Ich hätte ja jetzt auf klassisches Buchsenspiel oder evtl. auch ausgelutschte Hinterbau-Lager getippt. Hast du letzteres schon gecheckt?

Ich bin ja heilfroh, dass ich bisher da nie Probleme hatte. Habe das Bike jetzt knapp 3 Jahre und noch die ersten Buchsen/Gleitlager (Huber) und auch noch keine Lager, die Probleme machen. Dass evtl. trotzdem welche schon verschlissen sind, gerade die Hauptlager, ignoriere ich, so lange noch kein Spiel auftritt und der Hinterbau sauber funktioniert


----------



## cashjonny (16. Juli 2015)

Die Hinterbaulager kann ich ausschliessen. Wenn ich meinen Finger an dem unteren Lager dranhebe, spüre ich auch das besagte Spiel. Aber wie gesagt, es wundert mich, da die Einzelkomponenten untereinander fest verbunden sind. Das Dämpferauge ist nicht beschädigt, die Klötzchen sind ok etc. 

Wenn ich den Dämpfer Eintauchen lasse scheint beim Übergang der Bewegung rein-raus auch nichts zu schwimmen oder ähnliches. Es scheint wirklich nur beim voll ausgefahrenen Zustand zu sein...

Was meinst du mit klassichem Buchsenspiel??

Es ist irgendwie merkwürdig...hmmmmpf


----------



## Xplosion51 (16. Juli 2015)

cashjonny schrieb:


> Die Hinterbaulager kann ich ausschliessen. Wenn ich meinen Finger an dem unteren Lager dranhebe, spüre ich auch das besagte Spiel. Aber wie gesagt, es wundert mich, da die Einzelkomponenten untereinander fest verbunden sind. Das Dämpferauge ist nicht beschädigt, die Klötzchen sind ok etc.
> 
> Wenn ich den Dämpfer Eintauchen lasse scheint beim Übergang der Bewegung rein-raus auch nichts zu schwimmen oder ähnliches. Es scheint wirklich nur beim voll ausgefahrenen Zustand zu sein...
> 
> ...


Das Problem kommt von Canyon. Schon beim indirekten Vorgänger Torque war lagerspiel beim anheben des sattels ein Problem. Ich empfehle Umstieg auf HUBER Buchsen


----------



## xrated (16. Juli 2015)

Ich hab Iglidur schon drin und da ist auch nichts ausgeschlagen


----------



## cashjonny (17. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich hab Iglidur schon drin und da ist auch nichts ausgeschlagen



ISt das Problem denn dann damit beseitigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (18. Juli 2015)

Zum Thema Spiel im Hinterbau lest Euch doch mal das hier und die Post davor dazu durch.
Vielleicht hilft's.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2015)

cashjonny schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit klassichem Buchsenspiel??


Spiel an der Verbindung Dämpferauge-Wippe, also Abnutzung an den Buchsen oder den Gleitlagern im Dämpferauge. Wenn noch keine Huber Buchsen (huber-bushings.com) drin sind, ist das eh ein sinnvoller Schritt, die sind dem original verbauten Kram um Welten überlegen. Wenn es danach nicht weg sein sollte, kannst du immer noch weiter suchen...




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Das Problem kommt von Canyon. Schon beim indirekten Vorgänger Torque war lagerspiel beim anheben des sattels ein Problem.


Da war aber das Problem, dass die Buchsen im Neuzustand schon Spiel hatten. Ich vermute mal nicht, dass er das hatte und es erst nach 2-3 Jahren bemerkt hat...!


----------



## Barney_1 (19. Juli 2015)

@cashjonny:
Das Problem mit Spiel im Bereich des Trackflips gab es hier schon mal irgendwo.
Lösung war die Trackflips auf der Innenseite um ein paar zehntel abzuschleifen da es seitens Canyon einige Fertigungstoleranzen gab.
Die Trackflips hatte leichtes Übermaß und konnten so nicht bis ganz in ihren Sitz in der Wippe gezogen werden.
Das hatte Canyon auch einem User hier bestätigt.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren mit meinem FRX 3 Stück rum. Bei 2 von den 3en mussten wir die Trackflips abschleifen. Danach war das Spiel bei beiden weg.
Schau mal genau nach, du wirst sehen das sich der Trackflip in seinem Sitz bewegt und nicht das Lager im Trackflip.
Barney_1


----------



## xrated (19. Juli 2015)

Wie ist denn das Sollmaß bei den Buchsen?
Die abzuschleifen und am Ende ists was anderes, naja


----------



## Barney_1 (19. Juli 2015)

Das Sollmaß kenne ich selber nicht.
Ich weiß nur das es da Toleranzen gab und Canyon selber vorgeschlagen hatte die Trackflips ein paar zehntel abzuschleifen bis es passt.
Natürlich nicht mit einer groben Feile wie ein Berserker sondern vorsichtig mit Schleifpapier auf ebenem Untergrund nach und nach etwas wegnehmen.
Zwischendurch immer wieder probieren ob es schon reicht.
Funktioniert 100 %
Habe es selber wie schon erwähnt ausprobiert.
Voraussetzung ist natürlich das du sicher bist das es daran liegt.
Das kannst du aber leicht prüfen indem du den Trackflip mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehst und dann mal wackelst.
Wenn du siehst oder spürst das der Trackflip in seinem Sitz wackelt dann wird dir diese Prozedur auf jeden Fall weiter helfen.
Barney_1


----------



## Barney_1 (19. Juli 2015)

Hier wurde darüber schon mal diskutiert:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/seen-on-trail-torque-frx-2012.526852/page-305
#7602
Barney_1


----------



## xrated (19. Juli 2015)

Also ich hab nochmal geschaut und so pauschal abschleifen sehe ich eher kritisch. Denn die Buchsen liegen nicht nur auf dem Track Flip auf, sondern auch auf der Wippe! Das ist nämlich so gedacht das alles auf einer Höhe ist. Schleift man dann also die Track Flips ab, liegt der Dämpfer an der Wippe auf und hat keinen Kontakt mehr zum Track Flip.
Wenn man da mit dem Finger fühlt dann bin ich drauf gekommen durch tauschen der Seiten der Buchsen, dass die 2 Wippen auch unterschiedlich dick sind. Der Trackflip also immer auf der rechten Seite leicht höher ist als die Wippe. Meinte rechte Wippe ist also zu dünn. Würde also reichen nur einen Trackflip abzuschleifen damit alles auf einer Höhe ist aber wenn man die vertauscht dann liegt der Dämpfer auf einer Seite wieder nur auf der Wippe auf.

Was ich so gemessen habe:
Huber Buchsen 22.15mm
Breite Trackflip 22.88 - 22.90mm (beide)
Einbaumaß Dämpfer mit leicht angeschraubter Schraube ca. 22.00mm (schwer zu messen aus Platzgründen)

Wenn man die Dämpferschraube öffnet und wieder anzieht ist das knarzen übrigens sofort wieder weg.

Ich glaube es wäre von der Konstruktion besser wenn man minimal schmalere Buchsen nimmt und das ganze mit Papierdichtung (z.B. Elring) ausgleicht.

Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen das wenn man das Rad anhebt und niederdrückt das sich der eingebaute Trackflip minimal nach oben und unten zu bewegen scheint aber nicht zur Seite.

So wie es jetzt ist, ists auch kein Zustand da schlägt das irgendwann total aus.

Nur schmalere Buchsen halte ich übrigens auch nicht für zielführend aus oben genannten Gründen. Das eigentliche Problem sind die ungenau gefertigten Wippen.


----------



## Xplosion51 (19. Juli 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Spiel an der Verbindung Dämpferauge-Wippe, also Abnutzung an den Buchsen oder den Gleitlagern im Dämpferauge. Wenn noch keine Huber Buchsen (huber-bushings.com) drin sind, ist das eh ein sinnvoller Schritt, die sind dem original verbauten Kram um Welten überlegen. Wenn es danach nicht weg sein sollte, kannst du immer noch weiter suchen...
> 
> 
> Da war aber das Problem, dass die Buchsen im Neuzustand schon Spiel hatten. Ich vermute mal nicht, dass er das hatte und es erst nach 2-3 Jahren bemerkt hat...!


mein torque frx hatte das problem mit spiel beim sattel anheben von anfang an


----------



## Barney_1 (19. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Also ich hab nochmal geschaut und so pauschal abschleifen sehe ich eher kritisch. Denn die Buchsen liegen nicht nur auf dem Track Flip auf, sondern auch auf der Wippe! Das ist nämlich so gedacht das alles auf einer Höhe ist. Schleift man dann also die Track Flips ab, liegt der Dämpfer an der Wippe auf und hat keinen Kontakt mehr zum Track Flip.



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.
Das Spiel kommt zustande weil der übermaßige Trackflip,  wenn du ihn mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment angezogen hast,  auf den Dämpferbuchsen aufliegt. Weiter zusammen kann man ihn nicht ziehen, egal wie fest man die Schraube anzieht.
Der Trackflip ist an den Außenseiten konisch und liegt im Idealfall in der Wippe in dem Gegenstück auf.
Dadurch das der Trackflip etwas Übermaß hat kommt der konische Teil nicht bis ganz in seinen Sitz.
Schleifst du nun 1-2- zehntel von jedem Teil auf der Innenseite ab dann ziehst du den Trackflipp weiter zusammen.
Resultat: Im Bereich der Dämpferbuchsen ändert sich nichts, bleibt alles so wie vorher. Anders wird nur der konische Bereich an der Außenseite.
Dieser wandert genau um das Maß welches du abgeschliffen hast weiter in den Sitz in der Wippe. Der Konische Teil sitzt dann stramm in seinem Bett und das Spiel ist weg.
Glaube es mir oder lass es.
Ich habe es schon an zwei Bikes gemacht und es hat funktioniert.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Barney_1 (19. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen das wenn man das Rad anhebt und niederdrückt das sich der eingebaute Trackflip minimal nach oben und unten zu bewegen scheint aber nicht zur Seite.



Du beschreibst hier doch gerade genau das was ich dir versuche zu erklären.
Seitlich bewegt sich hier auch nichts.
Aber wenn beide Seiten des Trackflip, die ja konisch sind, passend in ihrem Bett liegen dann wird sich der Trackflip weder seitlich noch auf und ab bewegen lassen.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (19. Juli 2015)

Wenn du zuviel abschleifst dann sitzt die Dämpferbuchse nur an der Wippe auf, darum geht es. Das es nicht funktioniert streite ich nicht ab.
Also erstmal gucken an welcher Seite überhaupt der Trackflip über die Wippe ragt.
Und wie gesagt sind nicht die Trackflips ungenau gefertigt sondern die Wippen.


----------



## cashjonny (20. Juli 2015)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.
> Das Spiel kommt zustande weil der übermaßige Trackflip,  wenn du ihn mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment angezogen hast,  auf den Dämpferbuchsen aufliegt. Barney_1



Ich muss sagen, das klingt nicht ganz unplausibel. Das werde ich mal testen (zumal ich gerade ein paar Ersatzteile bei Canyon bestellt hab, u.a. ein neuer Satz Trackflips...wenn was schief läuft hab ich gleich Ersatz parat-> btw lässt der Canyon Service sehr zu wünschen übrig...aber das ist nix neues..)


----------



## xrated (21. Juli 2015)

Ich hab bei einem Trackflip 5/100 weggenommen der über die Wippe überstand. Also ca. von 5.88 auf 5.83mm Gesamthöhe. Da schleift man übrigens länger als man erstmal meinen möchte, die Unterseite war danach blank. Wackelt zumindest nicht mehr, mal sehen obs gereicht hat.
Der steht nämlich immer noch etwas über, fühlt man wenn man mit ausgebauten Dämpfer mit dem Finger drüberfährt da wo die Dämpferbuchse normal sitzt. 
Auf der anderen Buchsenseite ist alles schick.


----------



## der_erce (21. Juli 2015)

Just4Info - Ich verkaufe meine R2C2 aus dem FRX.


----------



## masterkush (22. Juli 2015)

Welchen Adapter brauche ich um am Hr eine 203mm Scheibe zu verbauen? 
Danke


----------



## Barney_1 (22. Juli 2015)

masterkush schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter brauche ich um am Hr eine 203mm Scheibe zu verbauen?
> Danke


Welche Bremse ist montiert ? Verschiedene Bremssättel brauchen verschiedene Adapter.
Für die Avid XO Trail hätte ich glaube ich noch einen rumliegen.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## masterkush (22. Juli 2015)

Das ist mir schon klar aber es passen keine normalen pm/pm adapter für die saint. 
 xo hat ja auch eine pm Aufnahme und passt dann wohl.


----------



## Barney_1 (22. Juli 2015)

Wenn du eine Saint hast brauchst du einen Formula Adapter.
Der von der XO ( trail) passt nicht.
Hatte ich auch vorher. Habe dann auf Saint gewechselt.
Nutz mal die Suche, wirst schnell fündig. Später nach Feierabend könnte ich dir sagen welcher das ist.
Barney_1


----------



## Barney_1 (22. Juli 2015)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-saint-bremse-an-torque-2011.566852/#post-9231708
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (22. Juli 2015)

Shimano Adapter PM180 Adapter + Beilagscheibe dürfte auch gehen


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Mittlerweile macht die Elixir X0 an meinem 12er Flashzone dicke Backen. Bremsleistung ist so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden und die Kolben laufen mehr als müde. 
Jetzt hatte ich mir mal überlegt einen Service inkl. neuem Dot 5.1 zu machen. 
Ich bin mir jedoch nicht 100% ob ich das richtige Service Kit ausgewählt habe. Bike-Components bietet nämlich 2: eins mit Kolben und weniger Dichtungen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...-Elixir-XX-p23626/universal-universal-o10001/
und eins mit Dichtungen aber ohne Kolben:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...odell-2009-p25184/universal-universal-o10001/

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Hat das eine Set mehr Dichtungen weil mehrere Elixir Modelle möglich oder was übersehe ich da gerade ?
Tendenziell würde ich lieber auch die Kolben direkt mit tauschen. 

Und wenn ich schonmal dran bin, wollte ich die Code vorne direkt mit machen. 
Da hätte ich das Kit hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...ode-Code-R-p36552/universal-universal-o10001/

Passend dazu wird noch das Fett hier empfohlen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...cheibenbremsen-p23381/universal-29-ml-o13163/

Jetzt kommt die große Quizfrage:
Hat das schonmal jemand von euch gemacht? Sind das die richtigen Kits? 
Reicht das in der Regel oder müssen die Hebel direkt mit geserviced werden? 
Bekommt man das als typischer Schrauber hin? Auf was sollte unbedingt geachtet werden oder reicht die Anleitung?

Als Randinfo noch: wie bereits erwähnt hab ich das 12er Flashzone also mit der Elixir X0 hinten/Code vorne Kombination beides auf Elixir X0 Hebeln.  

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!

MfG Rene


----------



## xrated (24. Juli 2015)

Die Kolben muss man nicht unbedingt wechseln, man kann die Ablagerungen mit Fingernagel abkratzen und mit Tuch und Paste runterpolieren. Man braucht die 4kantringe am Kolben (die quellen auf) und einen O-Ring der die beiden Sattelhälften dichtet, letzterer geht auch gerne mal defekt.


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. Juli 2015)

Ah okay. Danke!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (11. August 2015)

Hat jemand die Einbaubreite der der Dämpferbuchsen fürs 2013er FRX im Kopf. Waren es 22,2mm oder 22mm?


----------



## hepp (11. August 2015)

22,2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (11. August 2015)

Ich will mir ne neue Gabel ins Torque einbauen, bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob eine Schaftlänge von 18cm ausreichend ist bei einem L Rahmen. Vom Steuerrohr sollte es ja eigentlich passen, aber reichen die restlichen 4,5cm für Steuersatz und Vorbau aus?


----------



## hepp (11. August 2015)

Kommt darauf an wie hoch Dein Vorbau baut bzw. wie groß dessen Mindesteinstecktiefe ist. Mit dem 40er Cane Creek verlierst Du ziemmlich genau 10 mm, bleiben also noch 35 mm.


----------



## Cicatrix (11. August 2015)

Hmm dann würde ich mit dem Sixpack Menace relativ gut hinkommen, der hat ja ne Klemmhöhe vom 37mm. Zu einer Mindesteinstecktiefe finde ich leider nichts. Fallen da die 2mm inst Gewicht?


----------



## hepp (11. August 2015)

Nee, das ist kein Problem. Im Gegenteil, Du brauchst doch ein gewisses Übermaß, um den Steuersatz richtg einstellen zu können, sonst liegt die Kappe vom Steuersatz direkt auf dem Steuerrohr auf und Du bekommst das Lagerspiel nicht raus.


----------



## Cicatrix (11. August 2015)

@hepp Dank dir, dann steht dem Kauf erstmal nichts im Wege. Lieber vorher alles abgeklärt als hinterher der Dumme zu sein  Dann fliegen die ganzen Spacer auch endlich raus.


----------



## Haukejunior (11. August 2015)

Hast natürlich dann aber keine Einstellmöglichkeit mehr was die Höhe des Vorbaus angeht.


----------



## Cicatrix (11. August 2015)

Das ist so schon richtig, habe aber jetzt schon keine Spacer zwischen dem Vorbau und Steuersatz sondern nur drüber. Daran soll es also nicht liegen


----------



## Barney_1 (11. August 2015)

Habe mal wieder etwas geschraubt.
XT 1x11 Gruppe, neue Laufräder, neue Bremse.... Ist jetzt erstmal fertig 



 
Barney_1


----------



## Downhillwill (18. August 2015)

Servus zusammen, kann mir zufällig jemand sagen welche Lager in der hinteren sunringle nabe an nem frx whipzone von 2013 verbaut sind? Finde leider nirgendwo was dazu und müsste schnellstmöglich welche besorgen da winterberg am Wochenende sonst flach fällt


----------



## denlo (18. August 2015)

Öffnen und auf den Lagern schauen. Da sollte de Bezeiuchnung drauf stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (22. August 2015)

Knarzt noch immer obwohl Trackflips abgeschliffen. Wieviel habt ihr da weggenommen bzw. wie dick sind die noch?


----------



## Barney_1 (24. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Knarzt noch immer obwohl Trackflips abgeschliffen. Wieviel habt ihr da weggenommen bzw. wie dick sind die noch?


Das knarzen wirst du dadurch nicht wegbekommen.
Das hilft nur gegen zuviel Spiel beim Trackflip.
Gegen das knarzen hilft nur  Trackflip regelmäßig ausbauen, reinigen und wieder einbauen. Dann ist erstmal ein paar Tage Ruhe bis es wieder anfängt.
Das ganze Prozedere wiederholt sich regelmäßig...
Ist schon etwas nervig aber anders wirst du keine Ruhe in die Kutsche bekommen.
Barney_1


----------



## xrated (13. September 2015)

Zumindest ist das knarzen etwas leiser geworden.

Findet ihr auch das der 11/12er R2C Coil zu linear in dem Rahmen ist? Würde mir wünschen das es am Ende etwas progressiver ist. Ist ein M Tune. Wobei die Compressions Shims ja eh schon tapered sind. Feder hab ich ne 350er, 72kg. Oder ne 400er Feder?
Fahr die Boxxer mittlerweile auch schon mit roter Feder.
Edit: Grad mal gewogen, schon wieder 75kg drauf


----------



## xrated (20. September 2015)

Und fährt hier jemand eine e13 LG1 oder LS1 ? Geht die an der Schwinge vorbei wenn man ganz eintaucht? Ich hatte mit der XCX ja damals schon ziemliche Probleme und die hat ja eigentlich das gleiche Oberteil.


----------



## Cicatrix (20. September 2015)

Also ich habe eine LG1 verbaut, dass geht prima sowohl mit 32&36er KB. Wobei die Kettenlinie noch bissel verändert werden musste bei mir, weil die Kette sonst schleift. Also Spacer mehr am KB oder am Lager da reichte einer.


----------



## xrated (20. September 2015)

Also ich habe 3fach Kurbel mit Blatt auf der Mitte d.h. 50er Kettenlinie und selbst mit dem 32er musste ich schon was abschleifen damit das vorbeiging wenn man den Rahmen komplett eingefedert hat.


----------



## LANDOs (11. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
viel gelesen und ich weiß immer noch nicht ob das Torque FRX das Richtige ist. Habe momentan ein Canyon Nerve AM 2011 in Größe M und ca. 115 kg System-Gewicht. Der Rahmen in M ist mir zu etwas zu klein und insgesmt ist das All-Mountain nett für ne Runde auf flachen Waldwegen, aber wenn der Weg etwas ruppig wird, ist das Rad einfach "wackelig". Für eine 70 Kg Person wahrscheinlich kein Problem. 
Ich möchte ein gebrachtes Torque FRX Speedzone, um damit auch Bergauf zu kommen. Die Boxxer Gabel sollte besser für Schwergewichte funktionieren, aber ist ja nicht absenkbar. Und da sehe evtl. ein Problem. Wie kommt man damit ca. 10-15 % Steigungen dauerhaft hoch. Ist zu erwarten, das durch die Geometrie das Vorderrad trotz nach vorne legen, vorne hoch geht?  Bezüglich Körner in den Oberschenkeln gibt es bei mir keinerlei Probleme.  Dann sagt mal was ihr für Erfahrungen habt


----------



## Cicatrix (11. Oktober 2015)

@LANDOs Ich fahre das Bike mit einer Totem, welche die selbe Einbau Höhe haben müsste. Meine Körner geben leider nur maximal 700-800Hm mit dem Bike her. An steilen Anstiegen muss man schon gut Druck vorne aufbauen sonst hebt es das Vorderrad.

Die Boxxer ist mit 35mm Standrohren sicher besser als die 32er Fox die im Nerve verbaut ist, was die Steifigkeit angeht.

Am Antrieb musst du vermutlich bissel basteln, bis du ne gescheite Kombi hast aber die jetzt relativ günstig gewordenen 11fach Antriebe helfen da aus.

Ich bin 1,85m groß hab aber nur leichte 85Kg fahrfertig. Als Rahmengröße kommt bei mir L zum Einsatz. Hoffentlich hilft dir das.


----------



## LANDOs (11. Oktober 2015)

Ach um den Antrieb mache ich mir keine Gedanken. 
Aber ist das Torque FRX Speedzone wirklich ein Bike für Touren von ca. 35 bis 50 km und ca. 800-1500 Hm ? Es geht mir dabei nicht um den Vortrieb sondern viel mehr um die Geometrie, die ein ermüdungsfreie Sitzposition ermöglichen sollte. Habe noch zu Auswahl ein Canyon Strive in L von 2012 und Rose Beef Cake Freeride und Rose Uncle Jimbo.

Die eigentlich Frage ist, bin ich besser mit einem Freeride oder Enduro aufgehoben. Das Thema Vortriebleistung ist dabei kein Thema. 

Nach 4 JAhren Allmountain Canyon Nerve AM ist mein Urteil:
*"Kann alles, aber nichts wirklich gut"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (11. Oktober 2015)

Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist das Torque auch nicht aber du kannst es ja glücklicherweise per Trackflip einigermaßen an deine Vorlieben anpassen. Ich fahre es quasi zum Trainieren auf meinen Touren bis 30-35km und oberste Schmerzgrenze 1000Hm. Dabei ist es meines erachtens genauso gemütlich/ungemütlich zu fahren wie mein Nerve (ebenfalls 2011).

Da du ja vor allem was stabiles haben möchtest, bist du mit dem Torque auf alle Fälle bestens aufgehoben.


----------



## xrated (12. Oktober 2015)

Also mit der Boxxer würd ich das für bergauf eher nicht bauen, die wippt viel zu stark. Und auch nicht mit einem R2C Dämpfer. Wenn dann noch die knarzerei von den Track Flips dazu kommt... ohne Fett ists übrigens genauso laut wie mit.

Was ich mich gerade frage warum der Schaltzug immer am reissen ist, es fangt schon wieder an das 2 Drähte gerissen sind.
Beim DHX soll das auch dauernd passieren.


----------



## Cicatrix (13. Oktober 2015)

Hmm ich fahr das Torque FRX 2012 jetzt noch nicht so lange aber bei mir knarzt Glücklicherweise nix und ich fahre die Kombi Totem+CCDB Coil. Geht bis zu einem gewissen Grad gut bergauf.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Oktober 2015)

@LANDOs 

Ich fahre das 2011er FRX Ltd in Größe L mit Marzocchi 66 RCV 180mm und 200mm am Heck durch einen Fox DHX Air mit Pro Pedal.
Habe den Antrieb auf 1x10 Fach mit Narrow Wide KB vorn (36t) und hinten 42t Expander inkl. 16er Ritzel mit Zee Schaltwerk.
Ich komme mit dem Rad super klar und bin schon mehrfach Touren mit 50km+ und 1000hm gefahren. Sitzposition ist auch echt ok.  
Es ist empfehlenswert eine Dämpferpumpe dabeizuhaben und die Luftelemente den entsprechenden Gegebenheiten anzupassen.

Überlege schon länger ob ich das Rad verkaufen soll, da ich zu viele Räder besitze. Falls du Interesse bekunden solltest kannst du mir gern eine pm schicken.


----------



## mest1 (26. Oktober 2015)

Falls jemand jemanden kennt der einen Rahmen braucht, verkaufe meinen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...que-frx-2012-m-auch-tausch-gegen-trail-rahmen


----------



## xrated (17. Dezember 2015)

Geht eigentlich 203 Low Setting + zusätzliche Offset Buchsen oder gibt das der Rahmen nicht mehr her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (26. April 2017)

fährt irgendwer 1x10 oder 1x11 bei dem Rahmen? Also ich dachte da schon an 28/42 oder gar 28/46. Lohnt sich das?
In Sachen Antisquat könnte das ja evtl. taugen:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2011/09/canyon-torque-frx-2012.html

Ich baue es grad mit 180er FW neu auf (Yari MST + Vivid Air) weil es mir mit Boxxer und Vivid Coil zu schwerfällig war. Da ist dann eben die Überlegung ob Singlespeed (14kg) für nur Park oder mit großer Schaltung (14,8kg)

Geht allerdings nur wenn sich das geknarze beheben lässt.


----------



## der_erce (26. April 2017)

1x10 bzw. 1x11 mit 28/42?? Das versteh ich nicht...Soll das die Kassette sein? Gibts so ne Kassette überhaupt?


----------



## Mithras (26. April 2017)

Ich glaube er meint 28 hinten und 42 vorne ?!..

wenn 1-fach Antrieb je nach Tourentauglichkeit Vorn was zwischen 28-32T und Hinten je nach Freilauf ne 11-42 oder gar 9-46 Kassette


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. April 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> 1x10 bzw. 1x11 mit 28/42?? Das versteh ich nicht...Soll das die Kassette sein? Gibts so ne Kassette überhaupt?


Ich glaub es geht um Kettenblatt und Kassette. 
Bisserl seltsam geschrieben.


----------



## Catweazle81 (26. April 2017)

Denke, er meint die Konfiguration Kettenblatt zu größtem Ritzel.


----------



## der_erce (26. April 2017)

Achso - Also 28er Kettenblatt mit ner Kassette die 42 bzw. sogar 46 als größtes Ritzel hat?!


----------



## lulu1818 (26. April 2017)

Offensichtlich 9/10/11 - 42 Kassette und 28er Kettenblatt. Meines ist 11 -42 mit 34er Kettenblatt und erfüllt seinen Zweck: Einen Freerider mit einem leichten Gang ausstatten mit dem man es hochtreten kann statt schieben, mit noch genug Druck unter dem Pedeal bergab. 28er Kettenblatt wäre mir bergab zu klein, aber das ist Geschmackssache wie man den Kompromiss gestalten will. Ein Fall für den Ritzelrechner.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. April 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Achso - Also 28er Kettenblatt mit ner Kassette die 42 bzw. sogar 46 als größtes Ritzel hat?!


So die Theorie...meine
Ob's denn so is weiß ich nit. 
Wobei 28 vorne arg wenig für ein Bergabradl is


----------



## das_pat (26. April 2017)

Also die Kombi 30/42 funktioniert bestens. Aber echt Respekt das ihr das Bike noch fleißig bewegt!!!!


----------



## frieda_6669 (26. April 2017)

da schau, auf einmal ist wieder leben in der bude ... !!!

ich bin das rad 4 jahre ähnlich aufgebaut gefahren mit Vivid Air und Lyrik und jetzt kommts : ......


Hammerschmidt !!!! Tadaaaa ... !!!


vielen unkenrufen zum trotz fand ich das super, kettenführung und bashguard integriert, nabe hat super funktioniert, nie probleme gehabt ... !
gut hoch und gut runter.
ich komme aus dem bayrischen alpenvorland, da gehts steil hoch und steil runter und das hat bestens geklappt ! auch lange auffahrten bis 1000hm bin ich gut damit hochgekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (26. April 2017)

frieda_6669 schrieb:


> da schau, auf einmal ist wieder leben in der bude ... !!!
> 
> ich bin das rad 4 jahre ähnlich aufgebaut gefahren mit Vivid Air und Lyrik und jetzt kommts : ......
> 
> ...



Totgesagte leben länger


----------



## hepp (26. April 2017)

Ich fahre das 13er frx mit XT 1x11, vorne 30er N/W, hinten 11/42er Kassette. Dazu eine aktuelle 27,5'' Lyrik RCT3 mit 180 mm und einem Vivid Coil. Damit kommt man entspannt hoch und spaßig runter. Ich finde es immer noch klasse!


----------



## xrated (26. April 2017)

Und wie ist das bergauf mit wippen im ersten Gang? Wippt dir der Vivid nicht allgemein zuviel?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2017)

Hallo mein alter Thread, schön, dass es dich noch gibt 



xrated schrieb:


> fährt irgendwer 1x10 oder 1x11 bei dem Rahmen? Also ich dachte da schon an 28/42 oder gar 28/46. Lohnt sich das?


Ich fahre schon seit einer ganzen Weile 1x11, davor 1x10 mit Mirfe. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem die 42-11er XT Kassette drauf (funktioniert gut, ist günstig, dafür aber sackschwer und hässlich  ) und jetzt auf die 44-10er Hope gewechselt, die ist 1/3 leichter bei 10% mehr Bandbreite  ...und selbstverständlich ne Schippe teurer. Das Ganze wird von einem X1 Schaltwerk geschaltet. Vorne hatte ich immer ein 32er Blatt, bin jetzt aber auf ein ovales 34er umgestiegen und damit sehr zufrieden. Was du mit 28/42 oder gar 28/46 fahren willst, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. Da bist du doch mit Schieben locker schneller...! Ich fahre zwar "nur" im Mittelgebirge, also keine 1000Hm am Stück, aber mir fehlt da am unteren Ende echt nichts und ich bin im Moment alles andere als fit.



xrated schrieb:


> Und wie ist das bergauf mit wippen im ersten Gang? Wippt dir der Vivid nicht allgemein zuviel?


Also mein Vivid hat quasi gar nicht gewippt, selbst bei unrundem Treten nicht. Fahre mittlerweile einen CCDB Air, der wippt minimal, ist aber auszuhalten.

Bin jetzt übrigens mit meinem FRX auf 14,5kg runter, dank (wie geschrieben) DB Air, Solo Air, 77designz Führung, RCC-790 Lenker, Hope Kassette und Carbon Felgen. Vorne ist derzeit sogar ein Plusreifen drauf, da ich gerne mit viel Volumen und wenig Druck fahre.







BTW: War am Wochenende mit einem Sender CF unterwegs, sehr geiler Gerät


----------



## hepp (27. April 2017)

Ich hatte den Vivid Air auch eine Zeit im frx. Ich fand diese Kombi aber nicht ganz so gelungen. Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, dass es ein älteres Modell war. Mir war er zu progressiv. Obwohl ich fast 35 % Sag gefahren bin, wurde der Federweg nicht vernünftig ausgenutzt. Mit dem Coil passt die Federkennlinie aus meiner Sicht deutlich besser, abgesehen davon, dass er auch feiner anspricht. Dazu noch eine leichte Feder z. B. von SA Racing und der Coil ist gerade mal gut eine Tafel Schokolade schwerer, als der Air.

Wippen war aber weder mit dem Air ein Thema, noch ist es mit dem Coil ein Problem.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2017)

Bei mir waren es ziemlich genau zwei Tafeln zwischen Vivid Coil mit Ti Feder und dem DB Air. Ich habe aber in erster Linie wegen der umfangreicheren Einstellmöglichkeiten gewechselt. Ich wollte etwas mehr "Pop" (schnellerer Rebound) zum Springen, was beim Vivid wegen der Tunes schwierig war, da ich dort schon ziemlich am Anschlag war, was an meinem recht niedrigen Körpergewicht von sub 70 respektive der weichen Feder lag. Habe jetzt ein Setup, das genau das bietet, ohne aber bei schnellen Schlägen Traktion zu verlieren -> win-win  Der DB Air nutzt insgesamt etwas weniger Federweg aus (meistens noch knapp 1cm Hub Reserve für heftige Einschläge), fühlt sich aber dennoch fluffiger an, wohl weil er nach Schlägen schneller wieder "aus dem Quark" kommt.


----------



## hepp (27. April 2017)

Ich fahre den Hinterbau in erster Linie mit 185 mm, deshalb komme ich mit einer kleinen Feder und nur einer Tafel Schokolade und ein paar zusätzlichen Stücken hin.

Was fährst Du denn für einen Plus-Reifen am Vorderrad?


----------



## xrated (27. April 2017)

14.5 mit der Remotestütze ist nicht schlecht. Ich werd wohl erst mal schauen wie das Teil bergab läuft und ob das geknarze mit Dichtpapier weggeht. Scheint wohl Dreck zu sein der da immer reinkommt.


----------



## Cicatrix (28. April 2017)

Da werde ich richtig neidisch mit meinem 17.7Kg Torque. Wobei da auch ne fette Totem Coil und ein DB Coil drin werkelt.

Hast du in der 27.5er Gabel auch ein entsprechendes Laufrad drin oder noch 26"? Wäre mal interessant ob sich da an der Geometrie etwas verändert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (28. April 2017)

In der 27,5'' Lyrik ist ein 26'' Laufrad. Die Gabel baut gerade einmal 7mm höher, als das 26'' Vorgängermodel, ich fahre einen Hauch mehr Sag und merke keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Cicatrix (28. April 2017)

Danke für die Info, 7mm sind tatsächlich zu verschmerzen. Dann kann ich also mein Torque noch viele Jahre fahren und es kommt einfach mal ne neue 27.5" Gabel ran


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2017)

hepp schrieb:


> Was fährst Du denn für einen Plus-Reifen am Vorderrad?


Einen Surly Dirt Wizard 2.75, ist aber mit Ausnahme der Schulterstollen von der Größe her quasi identisch mit einem 2.4er Trail King. Der Reifen hat Vor- und Nachteile. Ich bin mir aktuell noch nicht sicher, ob ich dabei bleibe...


----------



## hepp (5. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Info. Was stört Dich an dem Reifen?
Ich hab nach Jahren Schwalbe Mary jetzt einen 2,5 Maxxis Shorty vorne drauf und bin bisher sehr angetan.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Mai 2017)

hepp schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Was stört Dich an dem Reifen?
> Ich hab nach Jahren Schwalbe Mary jetzt einen 2,5 Maxxis Shorty vorne drauf und bin bisher sehr angetan.



2,5 Shorty fahre ich schon länger, überragend bei Trockenheit aber auch bei Nässe (kein Matsch) sehr zuverlässig


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2017)

hepp schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Was stört Dich an dem Reifen?


Die Karkasse ist dünn wie Zeitungspapier. Dadurch ist der Grat zwischen Druck niedrig genug für ordentlich Gripp und Dämpfung und Druck so niedrig, dass es wabbelig und undefiniert und auch pannengefährlich sehr schmal. Der Reifen funktioniert (für mich) nur zwischen 0,9 und 1bar (mit Procore, versteht sich).
Außerdem ist der 60a Gummi für vorne schon etwas hart. Mit einer etwas performanceorientierteren Gummimischung würde sich das besser anfühlen und mehr Sicherheit vermitteln. Im Nassen ist das schon echt etwas grenzwertig...




hepp schrieb:


> Ich hab nach Jahren Schwalbe Mary jetzt einen 2,5 Maxxis Shorty vorne drauf und bin bisher sehr angetan.





Freerider1504 schrieb:


> 2,5 Shorty fahre ich schon länger, überragend bei Trockenheit aber auch bei Nässe (kein Matsch) sehr zuverlässig


Klar, der Shorty ist ja auch fast identisch mit der guten alten Muddy Mary  War einer der besten Reifen, die ich je hatte (zusammen mit dem Wicked Will am Heck )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (17. Mai 2017)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, 7mm sind tatsächlich zu verschmerzen. Dann kann ich also mein Torque noch viele Jahre fahren und es kommt einfach mal ne neue 27.5" Gabel ran



Ich fahr in meinem 2012er FRX auch eine 650B Gabel mit nem 26" Laufrad, allerdings eine Boxxer WC. Alles problemlos. Ggf über nen flacheren Lenker oder nen spacer die Höhe korrigieren wenn man möchte.


----------



## xrated (21. Mai 2017)

Rahmen Canyon FRX inkl Cane Creek ohne X12 Achse 3480
Dämpfer Rock Shox Vivid R2C Air inkl Buchsen 590
Gabel RS Yari 180mm Boost 2050
Vorbau Pro FRS 50mm 135
Lenker Spank Spike 777 31,8 300
Lenkerstopfen  ODI 27
Sattel Canyon Irridium 3-5 229
Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS 220
Bremsen SLX 675 298g + Zee 640 305g + Schrauben 2x15 633
Adapter Shimano PM203 inkl. Schrauben 34
Bremsscheibe Shimano SM-RT76 203 inkl. Schrauben 12g 207
Bremsscheibe Shimano SM-RT66 180 inkl. Schrauben 12g 153
Schalthebel Shimano XT 780 rechts inkl. Zug 130
Schaltwerk Shimano Zee 640 DH 270
Kurbel SRAM S1400 170mm inkl 3 Schrauben Spider 535
Innenlager SRAM GXP BSA 108
Pedale Race Face Atlas 350
VR Superstar Switch + QR20Adapter + 254D-Light/258SuperC + Subrosa + Nippel 881
HR Superstar Switch + 255Laser/254Race + Subrosa + Nippel 985
Reifen Schwalbe Magic Mary 2,35 SG Vert Falt 1045
Reifen Michelin Wild Grip'R GumX 970
Schlauch Tubeless Milch 70
Schlauch Tubeless Milch 70
Kettenblatt SRAM 28t Stahl 133
Züge + Hüllen Hüllen Schaltung VR 35g + HR 65g 65
Achse Syntace X-12 40
Kette Shimano HG75/54 108 Glieder (280g 116) 262
Griffe ESI Chunky 60
Kassette Sunrace 11-42 395
Steuersatz Spacer 20
Steuersatz Kralle + Deckel + Schraube 25
Felgenband Filament 30
Sattelklemme Canyon 35/30.9  46
Kettenführung Deckas 30t 34
Gesamt 14582

Comments? Ja ich weiß der letzte Gang ist niedrig, mir fehlt die Kraft bergauf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2017)

Ups, gar nicht gesehen, dass du hier was geschrieben hast...

Liest sich gut! Ich persönlich würde bei Bremsen und vor allem dem Schaltwerk auf etwas anderes setzen als Shimano, aber das ist ja reine Geschmacksache...


Weil hier letztens Reifen Thema waren: ich habe letztens meinen geliebten Rock Razor gekillt...  mit Schmackes durch einige Felsen durch wo ich normal drüber springe (war zu langsam) und voll durchgeschlagen... hat das einen Schlag gelassen  Ich dachte schon, die neue Felge ist hin... dank Procore hat's aber nur den Reifen gekostet, Snakebite mit zwei Löchern von je etwa 1/2-3/4cm, konnte die Milch leider nicht abdichten. So dürfte ich mal testen, wie das mit den Notlaufeigenschaften aussieht, da keine Zeit zum Schlauch einziehen war, war kurz nach Sonnenuntergang. Ging erstaunlich gut  Habe nur zum Schutz der Felge ziemlich langsam gemacht. Wenn's darauf nicht so ankommt, kann man es mit Ausnahme von zu viel Schräglage in Kurven ganz gut laufen lassen.

Habe jetzt erstmal einen Wicked Will aufgezogen und werde den wohl mal in der Kombi 2.5 vorne und 2.35 hinten testen. Ich mag den Reifen sehr, schade, dass Schwalbe den aus dem Programm genommen hat...


----------



## xrated (16. Juni 2017)

Was hast du gegen Shimano? Gut 95% aller Teile hatte ich eh schon da. Wegen der Kassette war ich nicht sicher wegen 1. dem geknarze und 2. dem wippen weil das mit dem Vivid Coil auf 200mm nicht wirklich gut tretbar war.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Juni 2017)

xrated schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Shimano?



Nix was hilft


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2017)

xrated schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Shimano? Gut 95% aller Teile hatte ich eh schon da. Wegen der Kassette war ich nicht sicher wegen 1. dem geknarze und 2. dem wippen weil das mit dem Vivid Coil auf 200mm nicht wirklich gut tretbar war.


Einfach persönliche Vorliebe. Ich finde Shimano Schaltungen im Vergleich zu Sram einfach grauenhaft quarkig, viel schlechter einzustellen sind sie sowieso und ich mag die Ergonomie der Shifter absolut gar nicht. Bei den Bremsen bin ich Hope-verseucht, daran kann ich leider nix ändern 
Die Kassette würd ich einfach mal testen, kostet ja nicht viel. Soll die angeblich knarzen...? Mit Wippen hätte ich nie wirklich Probleme, auch mit Vivid Coil auf 203mm nicht...! Bin aber halt auch recht leicht (300lbs Feder)


----------



## xrated (21. Juni 2017)

Na ich fand die GX Shifter nicht so prall bei einer Testfahrt, ist halt Geschmackssache.
Bei Shimano kann man ja sagen was man will aber die sind zuverlässig und günstig.

Knarzen meint ich von den Trackflips, wobei mir vorkommt das die etwas weniger wackeln bei 185 low als bei 203 low. Wenn Fett nichts bringt dann vielleicht Unterbodenschutz??


----------



## hepp (22. Juni 2017)

Wenn die Flips wackeln, sind sie vielleicht einen Ticken zu dick und wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist, drückt es sie einen Hauch aus der Aufnahme und etwas Spiel entsteht. War bei meiner Mühle jedenfalls so. Der Abstand zwischen den Flips betrug weniger als 22,2 mm. Vorsichtig mit Schleifpapier abziehen hat geholfen und es war Ruhe.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Juni 2017)

xrated schrieb:


> Na ich fand die GX Shifter nicht so prall bei einer Testfahrt, ist halt Geschmackssache.
> Bei Shimano kann man ja sagen was man will aber die sind zuverlässig und günstig.
> 
> Knarzen meint ich von den Trackflips, wobei mir vorkommt das die etwas weniger wackeln bei 185 low als bei 203 low. Wenn Fett nichts bringt dann vielleicht Unterbodenschutz??


Was mir bei den Trackflips immer geholfen hat war sie nur gut gefettet "handwarm" verbauen und dann ne Runde durch die Einfahrt rollen und 3-4 mal gut durchfedern. 
Danach auf dem Bike sitzend quasi unter Belastung auf Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## xrated (3. September 2017)

Bei mir warens nicht die Trackflips wie gedacht sondern der große Bolzen von der unteren Schwinge zum Rahmen. Da war anscheinend Dreck drin. Das Geräusch war nur immer verschwunden sobald ich die Trackflips geöffnet hatte. So kann man sich täuschen.

Aber nun gebe ich das Rad ab: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1000226-canyon-frx-2012-m-top-zustand-mit-tuning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. September 2017)

xrated schrieb:


> Bei mir warens nicht die Trackflips wie gedacht sondern der große Bolzen von der unteren Schwinge zum Rahmen. Da war anscheinend Dreck drin. Das Geräusch war nur immer verschwunden sobald ich die Trackflips geöffnet hatte. So kann man sich täuschen.
> 
> Aber nun gebe ich das Rad ab: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1000226-canyon-frx-2012-m-top-zustand-mit-tuning


Na klasse...jetz wo alles läuft

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Cicatrix (4. September 2017)

Ist jemand im Raum Mannheim beheimatet, der mich beim Lagerwechsel unterstützen könnte. Ich habe leider nicht das passende Werkzeug und auch noch nie Lager gewechselt.


----------



## GoBig-OrGoHome (16. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Torqur FRX Playzone und denke ihr könnt mir hier schon ganz gut helfen.

*Kurz Informationen*
Rahmengröße: L        1,80m groß 80-85Kg schwer, komme gut damit zurecht.
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Kage RC Tune (L/M) auf 185mm gestellt
Federgabel: Fox Van 180mm

Ich möchte einen Vivid Air R2c einbauen. Doch nun kommt die Tune Frage....ich habe mir bereits auch schon eine Diagramm angesehen, doch mir liegt viel an eurer Erfahrung.
Kenne mich auch vorallem nicht mit dieser Tune Geschichte von Rock Shox aus. Macht das wirktlich so ein Unterschied ob man sich einen M/M zulegt oder ein L/M ?


----------



## lulu1818 (16. November 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach schon. Der L/M geht mir zu sehr durch den mittleren Federweg. Ich wiege so viel wie du. Die Rock Shox Shimstacks sind aber echt günstig und beim ersten Service kann man dann nach Gefühl und Erfahrung etwas ändern. Ich hab meinem Original M Stack den weicheren Anfang vom L und eine etwas straffere Mitte verpasst. Das Ergebnis war 1 bar weniger Luftdruck und etwas mehr Sag, mehr Komfort im Park auf Bremswellen, steht trotzdem höher im Federweg. Das betrifft den Air, der mir in diesem Rahmen besser gefällt.

Wie man sein Fahrwerk haben will ist aber 200 % Geschmackssache, mir passt es halt für den teilambitionierten Allround Parkeinsatz wie beschrieben ganz gut.


----------



## ore-mountain (16. November 2017)

Muss es unbedingt ein Vivid sein? Beim DB Air kannst du das alles nach Vorliebe einstellen. Es dauert zwar etwas bis man die richtige Einstellung gefunden hat, aber das macht sich auf Dauer bezahlt.


----------



## GoBig-OrGoHome (17. November 2017)

Auf den Vivid Air Dämpfer bin ich gekommen da er viele viele gute Bewertungen hat.
Und die komplett Schwarze Optik gefällt mir XD klar das so Sachen bei einem Hobby auch mit rein spielen 
Flatout Suspension hat mir für einen Vivid Air den Tune M/M empfohlen, fürs erste.....
Denke damit kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen.

Was ich noch ändern möchte ist die weiße Kettenfrührung.
Fahrt ihr eine andere ? Leichtere !? Welche ?

Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. November 2017)

Thema Dämpfer: ich bin lang den Vivid Coil gefahren und da mir die Sache mit den Tunes (zusammen mit der fixen Feder, auch wenn die bei mir gut gepasst hat) die Variabilität bei der Einstellung zu sehr eingeschränkt hat, bin ich vor 1 Jahr auf einen Cane Creek DB Air (ohne CS) umgestiegen und sehr zufrieden. Ich habe damit ein Setup gefunden, das bei Geballer ordentlich bügelt und trotzdem genug Popp zum Springen hat - gerade letzteres hatte mir beim Vivid etwas gefehlt.

Kettenführung fahre ich eine 77designz Oval Guide, da ich auch ein ovales Kettenblatt fahre. Bei einem runden Blatt kann ich die Freesolo empfehlen. Zumindest wenn man ein Narrow/Wide Kettenblatt und ein Sram 11/12-fach Schaltwerk mit der richtig guten Käfigdämpfung fährt, dann braucht man wirklich keine Rolle unten. Mit einem älteren Schaltwerk würde ich die Rolle unten beibehalten. Da hatte ich vor der 77designz eine MRP Micro, die funktioniert super, geht aber nur bis 32er Kettenblatt. Du kannst dir aber auch einfach die schwarze Rolle und Führung für deine holen. Evtl. ist es da billiger, eine komplette LS1 in schwarz zu kaufen, die gibt's manchmal recht schon günstig.


----------



## der_erce (3. Januar 2018)

Mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit - Bei mir steht ein Kurbelwechsel evtl an und ich würde gerne wissen ob jemand sich schon mal mit dem Thema "Kettenlinie" und "QFaktor" auseinander gesetzt hat an unseren FRXen.

Meine Wunschkurbel hätte diese Daten:

*Kettenlinie:* 57 mm
*Q-Faktor:* 179 mm
*Achsdurchmesser:* 30 mm
*Empfohlenes Innenlager:* BSA, PF30, BB30

Wird bzw. würde die bei mir passen? (2012er FRX)


----------



## lulu1818 (4. Januar 2018)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit - Bei mir steht ein Kurbelwechsel evtl an und ich würde gerne wissen ob jemand sich schon mal mit dem Thema "Kettenlinie" und "QFaktor" auseinander gesetzt hat an unseren FRXen.
> 
> Meine Wunschkurbel hätte diese Daten:
> 
> ...




Ich glaube 57 mm Kettenlinie ist für 150 mm Naben. Das Torque hat aber 142 mm (135 mm mit einem 7 mm Spacer außen), braucht daher meiner Meinung nach eine 51 mm Kettenlinie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2020)

So, das war es dann wohl mit FRX bei mir...






...außer Canyon hat noch Ersatzteile (Anfrage läuft) oder ich finde irgendwo was passendes gebrauchtes.


----------



## christophersch (29. April 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So, das war es dann wohl mit FRX bei mir...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1030571
> 
> ...außer Canyon hat noch Ersatzteile (Anfrage läuft) oder ich finde irgendwo was passendes gebrauchtes.



oh noo. Lange nichts gehört. Wie schade....
 Ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich mein FRX schon seit mehr weile los bin. Glaube 3 Jahre sind es mittlerweile sogar...

Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden,
Christopher


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2020)

christophersch schrieb:


> oh noo. Lange nichts gehört. Wie schade....
> Ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich mein FRX schon seit mehr weile los bin. Glaube 3 Jahre sind es mittlerweile sogar...


Ja, seit meine Kinder auf der Welt sind (2013/2016) bin ich hier nur noch sporadisch unterwegs  Und was das Bike angeht, habe ich vor 3 Jahren sehr viel neu gemacht (Laufräder mit Carbon Felgen, Descendant Carbon Kurbel, Reverse Carbon Lenker, 77designz Vorbau und Kettenführung, alle Lager neu...) und in der Zwischenzeit noch zwei mal die Bremsen getauscht (zuerst MT7, nur Probleme gehabt, jetzt Zee und zufrieden). Ich hätte zwar Bock auf das Kavenz, aber gerade kein Geld für so Sachen übrig, deshalb hätte ich das FRX gerne noch ne Weile gefahren, zumal es mir immer noch sehr gut taugt. Ich hoffe jetzt mal drauf, dass Canyon noch was rumliegen hat...


----------



## dia-mandt (30. April 2020)

Sieht nach nem Ermüdungsbruch aus.
Sehr schade. War ein geiles Bike.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2020)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Sieht nach nem Ermüdungsbruch aus.
> Sehr schade. War ein geiles Bike.


Ja, sehr wahrscheinlich. Stark belastet ist die Stelle nicht und ausreichend dimensioniert auch.
Ich hoffe ja drauf, dass ich das Bike noch retten kann. Da ich immer noch auf Rückmeldung von Canyon warte, schaue ich mich gerade um, was der Gebrauchtmarkt zu bieten hat. Leider ist nix 1:1 passendes dabei. Vielleicht kaufe ich ein DHX und probiere aus, wie sich das als „Enduro“ fährt  Ein neues Torque würde mir auch gefallen, die Geometrie ist fast 1:1 identisch mit dem FRX nur ein bisschen länger. Aber für sowas fehlt im Moment leider das nötige Kleingeld


----------



## rasch23 (2. Mai 2020)

Hi, soweit ich mich erinnern kann sollten alle Komponenten (ausser einer Dämpferbuchse und Shim für die Sattelstütze) auch an einen Sennes Rahmen passen. Da gibt es einen (ziemlich) gebrauchten von 2015 im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2020)

Danke für den Tipp  das behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf. Würde von der Geo her auch passen.
Ich habe schon bei dem einen DHX im Bikemarkt angefragt, derjenige braucht braucht aber anscheinend ähnlich lange, um zu antworten, wie Canyon...


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Mai 2020)

Ich habe heute eine wunderschöne Mail erhalten:

„Hallo Michael,

Bitte entschuldige die lange Wartezeit. Du hast Glück, ich konnte noch eine Sitzstrebe für das Torque M20 in der Farbe Raw finden.“



Ich werde also noch eine Weile beim 26“ Ballergerät bleiben  ...ohne das mit dem DHX ausprobieren zu müssen. Aber ich werde mich wohl schon mal langsam auf was Neues vorbereiten...


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Mai 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine wunderschöne Mail erhalten:
> 
> „Hallo Michael,
> 
> ...


Geil. Das freut mich für dich.
Und dein Bike bekommt sein zweites Leben eingehaucht!!!


----------



## christophersch (7. Mai 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine wunderschöne Mail erhalten:
> 
> „Hallo Michael,
> 
> ...



klasse, das freut mich! Aber ich dachte, du heißt Smubob? Nun bin ich etwas verwirrt... ?

Schick mal ein Bild vom Wiederaufbau dann!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2020)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Geil. Das freut mich für dich.
> Und dein Bike bekommt sein zweites Leben eingehaucht!!!


Und ich mich erst 
Ein bisschen „alles neu macht der Mai“ gibt’s dann auch bei der Gelegenheit: die neuen Reifen standen eh schon im Keller bereit, ein neues Kettenblatt auch. Schaltzug + Hülle kommen auch neu, der muss ja eh ab und aus der alten Strebe raus. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich das X1 11-fach Schaltwerk und die wunderschöne, aber verschlissene Hope Kassette rauswerfe und durch eine GX Eagle ersetze. Das sind dann aber auch gleich wieder ~370€ (statt „nur“ 190 für eine neue Hope Kassette), weil ich noch einen XD Freilauf und einen neuen Achsspacer bräuchte 



christophersch schrieb:


> klasse, das freut mich! Aber ich dachte, du heißt Smubob? Nun bin ich etwas verwirrt... ?
> 
> Schick mal ein Bild vom Wiederaufbau dann!


 Anmerkung: Name von der Redaktion geändert 

Ja, mache ich. Wird sich aber optisch nicht viel geändert haben


----------



## christophersch (9. Mai 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und ich mich erst
> Ein bisschen „alles neu macht der Mai“ gibt’s dann auch bei der Gelegenheit: die neuen Reifen standen eh schon im Keller bereit, ein neues Kettenblatt auch. Schaltzug + Hülle kommen auch neu, der muss ja eh ab und aus der alten Strebe raus. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich das X1 11-fach Schaltwerk und die wunderschöne, aber verschlissene Hope Kassette rauswerfe und durch eine GX Eagle ersetze. Das sind dann aber auch gleich wieder ~370€ (statt „nur“ 190 für eine neue Hope Kassette), weil ich noch einen XD Freilauf und einen neuen Achsspacer bräuchte
> 
> Anmerkung: Name von der Redaktion geändert
> ...


Oder einfach ein XT 11fach Kit mit der großen 11/46 Kassette. Das reicht eigentlich auch easy und kostet nur die Hälfte


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2020)

christophersch schrieb:


> Oder einfach ein XT 11fach Kit mit der großen 11/46 Kassette. Das reicht eigentlich auch easy und kostet nur die Hälfte


Bääh! Dieses Shimano Zeug kommt mir nicht ans Rad   Zumindest Schaltwerke und Shifter nicht mehr. Eine 11-fach XT Kassette hatte ich mit dem X1 Schaltwerk und dem alten LRS anfangs auch. Für die XT bräuchte ich aber genauso einen neuen Freilauf + Achsspacer (~80€), weil ich ja den speziellen für die Hope Kassetten drauf habe. Ich fahre aktuell die 10/44 Kassette von Hope, die ist ja von der Übersetzung her quasi identisch. Ich hatte überlegt, jetzt die 10/48er zu nehmen, das wäre ~1/2 Gang mehr am unteren Ende, der mir an steilen Rampen manchmal fehlt. Aber das Ganze mit etwas besserer Abstufung durch den einen Gang mehr wäre mir schon lieber. Außerdem ist das X1 Schaltwerk nach gut 5 Jahren Geschepper schon etwas ausgenudelt und ein neues wäre nicht verkehrt.
Die GX Schaltwerke funktionieren astrein, bei mir und meiner Frau sind aktuell schon 3 GX Eagle und 1 GX DH im Einsatz


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2020)

Kurzes Update: ich habe beim Zerlegen festgestellt, dass das Auge der Kettenstrebe, durch das der Bolzen am Horstlink geht, leider auch was abbekommen hat, das Loch ist leicht oval und der Bolzen hat darin ordentlich Spiel.  Also auch noch neue Kettenstreben bestellt, die zum Glück auch noch auf Lager sind. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Sachen bald da sind, dass ich loslegen kann. Ich will endlich mein Rad wieder haben! Das Spectral meiner Frau ist einfach kein vollwertiger Ersatz...


----------



## christophersch (13. Mai 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kurzes Update: ich habe beim Zerlegen festgestellt, dass das Auge der Kettenstrebe, durch das der Bolzen am Horstlink geht, leider auch was abbekommen hat, das Loch ist leicht oval und der Bolzen hat darin ordentlich Spiel.  Also auch noch neue Kettenstreben bestellt, die zum Glück auch noch auf Lager sind. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Sachen bald da sind, dass ich loslegen kann. Ich will endlich mein Rad wieder haben! Das Spectral meiner Frau ist einfach kein vollwertiger Ersatz...



Viel Erfolg! Darf man fragen, was Canyon für solche Ersatzteile verlangt?

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Christopher


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2020)

christophersch schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg! Darf man fragen, was Canyon für solche Ersatzteile verlangt?


Danke, kann ich gebrauchen! 
Die Streben kosten je 99€, also 198€ für den kompletten Hinterbau, find ich ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (16. Mai 2020)

Das ist wirklich fair!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2020)

Da der Auftrag für die Sitzstreben schon aufgenommen war und nicht mehr geändert werden konnte, als ich den Schaden an der Kettenstrebe festgestellt habe, kommt beides in getrennten Paketen. Das erste kam am Samstag an... Sitzstrebe DHX „raw“:








Die Sitzstrebe passt 1:1 ans FRX:





 Zum Glück ist die Kettenstrebe auch hin, der komplette Hinterbau passt dann hoffentlich.

Aber die Achse ist offensichtlich auch nicht kompatibel und muss noch nachbestellt werden, was dann sicher wieder 2 Wochen dauert:





To be continued...


----------

